# What are you doing today?



## Doc

I hooked up the trailer and bought 3 scoops of mulch and wifey and I got it all spread out in the flower beds.  Whew.  Wore me out.  I had procrastinated on this for as long as I could.  I finally got tired of hearing "Those flower beds really need some mulch".   

So what are you up to (today, tomorrow etc.)?


----------



## squerly

Eating wings and drinking cold beer at Mulligans.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Last Saturday 20 bags of mulch. Tuesday 25 bags. Today 10 more.


----------



## thcri RIP

Took the tiller off the tractor, Loader and bucket on so I can put the mower dck on, take loader off and try to start mowing one of two times.  The grass is so long it will have to be done in two.  I started out still too wet just lumps up.


----------



## Doc

squerly said:


> Eating wings and drinking cold beer at Mulligans.


Wish I was with you.     That sounds GREAT about now.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

thcri said:


> Took the tiller off the tractor, Loader and bucket on so I can put the mower dck on, take loader off and try to start mowing one of two times.  The grass is so long it will have to be done in two.  I started out still too wet just lumps up.



That's why I got the ZTR


----------



## thcri RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> That's why I got the ZTR




That is why I wish I had the money for a ZTR.


----------



## muleman RIP

Took half the covers off the greenhouse fans and stacked some more wood. Then wife and I planted 12 maple trees and 7 cedar trees along the lane. I am down to 8 bags of mulch so I need to take the truck and get another pallet. $280 bucks! Dug some more dandelions out of the one flower bed and now she wants the 3 crabapples that she swore were blueberries dug out. If it was up to me I would hook my small chain around them and rip them out with the backhoe. Still might do that if she goes away.


----------



## loboloco

Set up irrigation system in one field.  Started prepping for a sale tomorrow.  Trying not to go nuts.


----------



## Ironman

I cut down a dead tree today with my Stihl 026 and trusty farm boss. I had to stand in the bucket of the skid steer to saw and push the tree over with the 580L extendahoe.  It was to windy to get the line truck out. Pretty red neckish way of doing it but I didn't take out any buildings this time.


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like me and the Amish kids were there. Standing in the bucket beats the hell out of trying to work from a ladder. Safer also.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to work today.  Came home and cleaned the house so I don't have to do much this weekend.  Heading out in the morning to find some mud with the atv's.  Got company coming tomorrow afternoon and staying till sunday.  

Should be a good weekend again!


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked today.
TGIF!
Got the next 3 days off!
Nothing planned for the weekend other than cleaning, catching up on my laundry.. oh and hanging out on here much more than I should.. heh!


----------



## Ice Queen

Today (Saturday) getting the Landrover out of the barn and hooking up its trailer to go to my first rally of the season later today.


----------



## squerly

Firing up my favorite twisty-turn car for a ride through the mountains.  Probably end up in Helen GA for lunch and then a nice leisurely cruse back to the cabin.  Forward… a burger awaits!


----------



## thcri RIP

Looks like I will be hunting House Sparrows all day.  It seems as though there is a war going on outside.  The bluebirds already have been forced out of their homes.  The Tree Swallows are back helping the Bluebirds but it seems like the House Sparrows have come to help already.  I have caught one House Sparrow already but it looks like I have a ways to go.  But if I do nothing the House Sparrows will eventually kill the Blue Birds and Tree Swallows.


----------



## muleman RIP

Didn't you leave yet? Must be a late lunch. I am stacking more wood since it cooled down a good bit. Taking a break from climbing up and down filling in the top rows. Need to mow again if it ever dries off.


----------



## bczoom

Bill - why bagged mulch (at $280)?  A full truck or trailer load can be had for less then 1/2 of that.  It all looks the same after a month or so.

Don't know what I did the other day but somehow hurt my lower back.  Will putter today but not get into anything requiring a lot of bending as that's when it hurts most.


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> Bill - why bagged mulch (at $280)?  A full truck or trailer load can be had for less then 1/2 of that.  It all looks the same after a month or so.
> 
> Don't know what I did the other day but somehow hurt my lower back.  Will putter today but not get into anything requiring a lot of bending as that's when it hurts most.


A tri axle load runs over $500. Had bad luck with it as they bring a lot of thistle seed with it. It actually covers more with a pallet full and last longer. With all the pellet factories running up here the only place that does bulk mulch charges out the butt and is over 35 miles away. He only sells tri axle loads period. As far as the back, have you been digging a lot? Or working the wife?


----------



## Doc

That is sure different than here.  All the lawn and garden places get bulk mulch and sell it by the scoop load (bobcat scoop).  They dump it in your truck or trailer.  3 scoops is all my 6x12 utility trailer could hold.   The scoops cost only 26 dollars each.  Much more economical than by the bag.  Easy to pull the trailer close to where you want it, then I would shovel it into a trash can and my wife would dump them and spread it where she wanted it.  We found that way to be better than throwing shovel fulls at the places that needed the mulch.  Sure glad I don't have to buy it by the bag.  Even if it cost the same, this way seems like less hassle.

Today my back is recuperating from shoveling all that mulch.  Pulled out one of the SIL's boats.  Cleaned it up.  If the rain drizzle quits this afternoon there  is a good chance we'll dump the boat in the water for a little cruise.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'm going to be hiding today. There is a bridal shower happening this afternoon here at the house. I was told if I made an appearance, I'd have to become the stripper.


----------



## waybomb

Just yanked out a glass block window that was next to the front door and put a 6' tall casement in. Taking a break, then it's on to caulking and trim.

Then I am done for the weekend., Hopefully the sun will come out so I can sit on the dock, have some Cabernet, Ardbeg, or Frida Kahlo, and a Cuban.

Big prime strips later too!


----------



## squerly

We're back. Drove 100 miles through the twisty, turny mountains and had a blast. Stopped for lunch at The Safari Steakhouse. 

Here's a couple of pics.

710 hp, 996 Twin Turbo Porsche. (730 Ft Lbs of Torque) 


















Check out the license plate!







The Safari Steakhouse. The weather was awesome so we ate outside.






No need for a GPS with directions like this! 






And here is some real horsepower!


----------



## Doc

Beautiful car squerly!!!!!!!!!      I love doing twisty curvy drives like that just for fun, though I've never had the chance to do it in a car like that.

We got one boat wet today.  Put one of the SIL's runabout boats in and took it for a cruise for the little bit this afternoon when the sun was out.   Lots of trash in the river but it was just nice to get back out on the water.  With luck the houseboat should be in the water in one or two weeks.


----------



## joec

Grand daughter, her husband and 3 kids showed up about 1 AM last night. They are moving back to Kentucky after a year in their home state of Louisiana on Doctor's orders. It seems my Grand daughter, her husband and 2 of the kids are suffering badly from something in the air down there. They have had acute bronchitis since going back a couple of years ago after about a year here. My grand daughter was diagnosed with cystic fibrosis about 2 years ago now. Other than that not much as we are open on Saturdays also at least till 3 PM.


----------



## tiredretired

Outdoor planting this morning at the church, mowed the lawn and washed the Sonata this afternoon.  

BTW, the Sonata has no big wing on the back and exactly 510 less HP.  But it does get 35MPG.  

I just did the math.  Your Porsche has more horsepower than all three of my vehicles and my tractor combined.  

Just picking on you Squerly.  Nice car.  I would kill myself in that thing.  LOL.    I cannot make out the license plate.

Starting tomorrow we are off to Maine for 5 days of seafood, seafood and more seafood.  Yeah baby!!


----------



## squerly

TiredRetired said:


> BTW, the Sonata has no big wing on the back and exactly 510 less HP. But it does get 35MPG.   I cannot make out the license plate.


 The license plate says "2-Squrly".  (The original Squerly is a 930 Porsche that I had for about 10 years.  I sold him a few months ago to a good friend in Texas and he's keeping the original name.)  

When driven moderately this one gets 28 MPG.  I used this car for track days for several years, which explains the ugly ass wing.  At the track with the turbos spooling, it gets closer to 7 MPG.   Requires 100 octane (or greater) fuel, which gets a little pricy at $10+ bucks a gallon, but it's sure a blast to drive.


----------



## muleman RIP

I thought it was a Prius you added a wing to.


----------



## JEV

After a day of hard work, the Jaccuzi tub is fully plumbed and operational. I think someone will be enjoying it tonight, even though it's still a construction zone. 










​


----------



## muleman RIP

So who gets in first ? you or the wife?


----------



## joec

muleman said:


> So who gets in first ? you or the wife?



It is always fun to share it too.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I read a book and tomorrow I might do the same thing again ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Cinco de Mayo dinner and margaritas, out with the girls at Cabo.
The four of us had a blast!
Linda took pics of the moon about 30 minutes ago outside the restaurant.. beautiful!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Squerly!
Nice car!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Hurting too bad from stacking wood, so I worked on the arbor framework I am building the wife for the garden entrance. Using up stuff I had around here and it should turn out pretty nice. Hope to have it up after some more wood in the morning. Then I would like to work on the camper camera system so it will be ready to hit the road.


----------



## pirate_girl

saying good night..


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Hurting too bad from stacking wood, so I worked on the arbor framework I am building the wife for the garden entrance. Using up stuff I had around here and it should turn out pretty nice. *Hope to have it up after some more wood in the morning*. Then I would like to work on the camper camera system so it will be ready to hit the road.


I always have it up when I have _WOOD_ in the morning.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> So who gets in first ? you or the wife?


I haven't taken a bath since Christ was a Corporal, and I'm not going to start now (I can't see wallowing in your own filth and soap, then try to tell me that you're clean. Yuk!). Besides, it's only built for one person, not two. I won't go in hot tubs either...filth traps.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to the store and bought some compost.  Went to a local greenhouse and bought some flowers with the wife, each year she puts annuals in pots on the patios to brighten things up.  Then went out an mowed most of the grass.

Came inside and showered, packed up the family and took them to see the play/concert MILLION DOLLAR QUARTET up in Chicago.  Absolutely fantastic show/concert.  Its really a musical play???

Today I'll probably do some yard work, preparing the garden for planting.  *Maybe *run to the greenhouse and buy some tomatoes, peppers, etc.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife wants to put the black ground cover down in the garden today. Since we have some frost this morning we will be waiting a while to put some things out. Replanted peas yesterday and transplanted some sunflowers along the back garden fence.


----------



## 300 H and H

Waiting for it to thunderstorm, right now...Animal chores then a trip to Sheels with the daughter to pickup her bow in Des Moines. Ogle the gun racks while there....

Kirk


----------



## thcri RIP

Getting ready to head up to my cabin.  Sounds like the storm Friday night and last nights might have done some damage.


----------



## squerly

Drove 450 miles from Franklin NC to Pensacola FL. Along the way my truck turned over 70K on the odometer. Naturally, an epic event of this nature must be shared so I recorded it for all to see! Click Here


----------



## muleman RIP

This is what I finished doing today. Woodshed is almost half full which is 7 1/2 full cords. 1 truckload done and 2 to go yet.


----------



## squerly

Damn son, you don't mess around do you?


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> Damn son, you don't mess around do you?


Been stacking as I get a chance for about 2 weeks now. Time to start cutting a bunch of the small logs and then run them through the splitter. Most will only need one split and they should be manageable for this old man. The past 2 days I had to take a pain pill after overdoing it to get the last of it done. Dang stuff is heavy when it is fresh cut and the Amish boys left a lot of them bigger than I would have liked. I was pretty sick the day they came and they can lift those big pieces easier than I can. As they dry out they get a little lighter.


----------



## squerly

You have mentioned the Amish Boys frequently, what do they do for you?  Do you hire them on an ongoing basis to cut wood and work around the ranch?


----------



## muleman RIP

Not as much anymore. a lot have moved to a new settlement. I used to swap hauling and backhoe work for their help doing some of the labor intensive stuff that I am not SUPPOSED to do. I have hooked up with one family who can work Saturdays unless the older boys are not working out for cash money. These guys are more advanced and run equipment and have a phone in a hut at the end of their lane. You can call them between 8 and 8:30 in the morning to get in touch with them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to church this AM and watched a brown bat fly around during the entire service.
Came home and finished my laundry, walked poochie loo in the park twice today, hung out on here off and on, took a short nap, made dinner.
The End.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Spent the entire day alone with Dragonfly Lady (ie, no kids, just us - doesn't happen much).  Shopped a bit, had some awesome
BBQ, came home.  Quiet and relaxing for a change.


----------



## Ice Queen

Went to the rally for the day in the CAR, the Landrover clutch is stuck, so today am going to have to recharge the battery, which was flattened trying to get the clutch unstuck, and have another go!


----------



## JEV

I have some countertops to install this morning, then I'm going to run the water line to the new toilet location in the bathroom, and repair the holes in the floor and walls to get ready for phase two of the project...removing the vanity, opening the wall and reworking the plumbing to go from one sink to two sinks. Doing the same with the mirrors and lighting. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## Cowboy

I've got to dig a few more graves for some unwanted visitors, we are over ran with coyotes,racoons and opossums this year.  

With the full moon the last couple of nights, between the yotes and coons they have perty much wiped out all of our feral cats & they got my favorite last night.


----------



## muleman RIP

Went for blood work and got some salt blocks for the cows. took a good nap this afternoon after watching the rain for a while.


----------



## pirate_girl

Woke this morning to heavy thundershowers, which I like.
Don't like storms that have lots of wind and lightning though.
These storms contained rolling thunder that seemed to go on forever, and rain coming down, straight down, in buckets.

Did a lot of running around (3 appointments- doc, hair and chiropractor).. ate dinner downtown at the coffee house/ cafe... visited some family members too.
All in all, a good day.


----------



## nixon

Mowed ,weed wacked , cut a few logs ,tended to the mound system ,changed out the mower blades .  Got naked and picked up a few hitch hikers .Woo hoo !


----------



## tiredretired

Having a lobster dinner at York beach Maine. Raining today so the top stays up on the Xfire.


----------



## Melensdad

Just voted.  Ron Paul for President.  Richard Mourdock for Senate _(to try to throw Richard Lugar out of office)._


Soon I'll be driving up to a new building I purchased to wait for the utility company.  And wait.  And wait some more.


----------



## muleman RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Having a lobster dinner at York beach Maine. Raining today so the top stays up on the Xfire.


No more of this teasing us with your seafood stories.


----------



## JEV

Just finished the water line for the new toilet and dry walled that wall. Got tied up yesterday (yes, it was fun & kinky) so this job didn't get done. Here are some pics from the walls I built for a customer and the countertops I had made for them. They are very pleased, and wife can't wait to fill them with all of her little do-dads and chatzy shit (her husband's words). The column was so I could run power from the ceiling to the walls for 4 outlets. the house is on a slab with no other access to the wiring. The counter guy did a hell of a good job with the tops. He made them 15" wide in two pieces with a miter joint on the inside corner and a lap joint on the outside. I glued and screwed the joints together and used a heat gun for the laminate overlap. It pays to hire good people that know what they are doing. Now the customer has to do something with the baseboard. His wife is livid that he would not let me do them, because he "wanted to save some money." I got a shiny nickle that says the wife calls me to do it in about a month when she gets tired of looking at it unfinished.

Almost forgot...there was a spindle railing with 3 posts to the ceiling where I built the new walls. It looked cheap (because it was), but that's what builders installed 20 years ago. It took me 10 minutes to rip it all out and carry it out to the trash.


----------



## squerly

Nice job Jev!


----------



## squerly

Cooked breakfast for my wife Trish.  Ham and Cheese omlet with all the trimmings.  Put it in the oven under the broiler and fluffed it up to incredable proportions.  As she said, it was scrump-didly-umptious.  (thats wife talk for friggen good!)


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Packing up..............we leave Jamaica early in the morning.
I DON'T WANNA GO HOME


----------



## Av8r3400

Just got home from attending a personal protection weekend.  My wife and I shot over 1000 rounds through several fire arms in scenarios ranging from home invasions to interrupting a break in, to the legal ramifications of the aftermath of wasting a scumbag.


----------



## tiredretired

Planting shrubs, annuals and some perrenials.  Weather permitting.  Also, gotta pick up a new battery today for the Xfire.  This is the second battery I have had to buy in a week. The Ranger was dead when we got back from Maine. I knew that one was coming, at 35 below this winter the old Ford turned over a little slow.  Not a good sign.


----------



## pirate_girl

Relaxing.


----------



## squerly

Got back from the vet. Shep got a splinter in his eye last week and had to have it surgically renived. Today was his one-week check up. Doc was happy with the results. 

Took Rex with me too but the prognosis wasn't as good. Seems that getting my foot out of his ass is going to take a little more effort...


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a beautiful dog!


----------



## Danang Sailor

Grocery shopping, getting the tires on the truck checked (just got a recall notice ), and paying some bills.
You know ... Fun Stuff!


----------



## tiredretired

Planting some shrubs and flowers and going to mow the lawn if the forecast T-Showers hold off long enough. Otherwise, the grass will still be there tomorrow. 



> Squerly:
> Took Rex with me too but the prognosis wasn't as good. Seems that  getting my foot out of his ass is going to take a little more effort...


----------



## pirate_girl

Heading out the door for work right now.
Toodle-ooo!


----------



## tiredretired

Ahhh, a full time job.  I do not miss it.   Have a great day PG!!


----------



## Leni

I'm going through Toms radio shack (room) cleaning and organizing things.  Also some tossing of junk.  He's discovering things that he had forgotten that he had along with some items he knew he had but not where.  I also came across some old photos which was fun to find.


----------



## JEV

Shopped this morning with SWMBO and picked up 'mater plants, sweet pepper plants, cuke plants & Cubanell pepper plants. Also got green bean and lettuce seeds. Tilled some 10-10-10 into the soil and covered the garden with landscape fabric to eliminate the weeds that are inevitable from the horse shit I tilled in in the Fall. Chance of frost in the area tonight, so we'll wait a day or so to get the plants in the ground.


----------



## nixon

Haven't done jack all day ! Last night I managed to peel the nail on my big toe about half way off . Hurts like stink !  I can see why tearing out nails would be an effective torture . So, I'm kind of trying to keep that foot elevated .  I did get my 044 back from a rebuild and porting . I'd love to run it ,but I can't put on boots ,so that's out  guess I'll just read for the rest of the evening .


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn John, I know how that feels. Still waiting as the new one on my big toe grows out. No fun for a few days and even then it is tender.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Damn John, I know how that feels. Still waiting as the new one on my big toe grows out. No fun for a few days and even then it is tender.



I just know when it finally drops off , the new one will be ingrown .
The labs seem to be taking turns stepping on it when they get an opportunity.


----------



## muleman RIP

nixon said:


> I just know when it finally drops off , the new one will be ingrown .
> The labs seem to be taking turns stepping on it when they get an opportunity.


My GSD does that sometimes and it hurts like hell. The damn Jack Russel drew blood on arm yesterday with his claws. He jumped in my lap and got me good. Lets me know the blood thinners are working.


----------



## Leni

Another good torture was to put splinters of bamboo under the nails.  Then they'd light them.  Due to the way bamboo is constructed you couldn't pull the whole thing out.  You'd have to do it a piece at a time.  

Having ripped a nail more than once you have my sincere sympathy.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Ahhh, a full time job.  I do not miss it.   Have a great day PG!!


Thank you darling!
One fall @ 9p..DAMN.. sent her out.. no report back from the hospital when I left.. but I suspect either a fx pelvis, rt femur or hip. 
Will find out tomorrow.
Other than that, a good day... but was tearing my hair out right there at the end.
.. did I ever tell you I love my job?


----------



## Av8r3400

Scheduled myself a day off.  Round-up'ed half my yard so that I can plant proper grass, mowed a bunch of the fields and then went flying.

Twas a good day.  Back to the glass biz tomorrow.


----------



## luvs

too much! simple stuff, it would seem, 'cept it took hours.


----------



## muleman RIP

Have to get out and spray some weed killer and fix 6 fence posts. It appears the bear or something got into it and has some posts leaning in toward the pasture. Time for some more marker ribbon on the top wire.


----------



## Doc

Can't find my battery charger.   $%@$#$^%   
Need it for the boat batteries and waited till this morining to try to grab it on the way to town.     Should have rounded it up last night when I had more time.  I do know better, but sometimes knowing better doesn't help much if you don't get er done.


----------



## muleman RIP

Battery chargers and battery tools have their own place right inside my shop door. I hate when I can't find tools. You didn't see my air chisel while you were looking did you. And keep an eye out for the little bleeder plug for my pool filter.


----------



## Doc

Nope, didn't see those Muley.
I got power to the houseboat and have the batteries charging.  Got the boat uncovered and ready to go.  A couple other boats are in the way /ahead of me to go in.  No problem, gonna get out the Baja today and get her ready to dump in the river.  With a little luck we'll be boating later today and tomorrow.  Beautiful boating weekend here.
Hope you all have a good weekend.


----------



## waybomb

Going to chitown to spend the day, but away from the idiot NATO folks. Hope to have lunch or dinner at la scarola.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well we ended up going around the entire pasture and driving posts back down yesterday. Just sprayed the first tank full of weed killer around the house and pool. Next one I will take the RTV and start on the fenceline. Got 3 great days to get some things done before the rain comes back. Hope to get some things out in the garden later.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working.. oh and TGIF!
It's been a wild week to say the least.
Hurry weekend! lol
The weather here is supposed to be perfect


----------



## JEV

Got the plants (tomatoes, 2 kinds of peppers & cukes) in the garden this morning, and have the peas, green beans and lettuce seed to go yet. Put up the Tiki torches for SWMBO and put a fresh coat of hi-heat paint on the fire pit lid. Making Italian bread right now and will make honey whole wheat sandwich thins and burger buns a little later.


----------



## squerly

JEV said:


> Making Italian bread right now and will make honey whole wheat sandwich thins and burger buns a little later.


Nothing better than the smell of bread in the oven.


----------



## bczoom

It's getting a little late for peas JEV.  Get them in soon.

Finished getting everything else in the garden yesterday (tomatoes, peppers, canteloupe, corn, basil, cabbage, cucumbers...).

Today I'm getting everything together for a _Cub _Scouting weekend.  Looks like great weather for it!


----------



## luvs

being beyond pissed. i wasn't aware money was meant to try & buy love. nobody is permitted my love for $$. 'nuff said.


----------



## tiredretired

Pressure washed the house and garage.  Planted some flowers and then thought the wife and I should go topless for a ride in the roadster.  The insurance company said that putting the car back on the policy will not take effect until midnight.  So we wait until tomorrow.


----------



## squerly

luvs said:


> being beyond pissed. i wasn't aware money was meant to try & buy love. nobody is permitted my love for $$. 'nuff said.


Been going out with the Secret Service?


----------



## luvs

TiredRetired said:


> Pressure washed the house and garage. Planted some flowers and then thought the wife and I should go topless for a ride in the roadster. The insurance company said that putting the car back on the policy will not take effect until midnight. So we wait until tomorrow.


 

okay, how can i remain a grump after reading that~ my cheeks're rosy as u made me laugh, 'an when i turn pink. 

that's cute. behave.


----------



## Danang Sailor

TiredRetired said:


> Pressure washed the house and garage.  Planted some flowers and then thought the *wife and I should go topless for a ride in the roadster*.  The insurance company said that putting the car back on the policy will not take effect until midnight.  So we wait until tomorrow.



Don't forget to post some pics of you and the wife topless in the roadster!


----------



## muleman RIP

You beat me to it!


----------



## luvs

squerly said:


> Been going out with the Secret Service?


 no. bickering w/ my Mom.


----------



## tiredretired

luvs said:


> okay, how can i remain a grump after reading that~ my cheeks're rosy as u made me laugh, 'an when i turn pink.
> 
> that's cute. behave.



Glad I could oblige.    No, we will not behave.  No fun it that.  I may be old, but I ain't dead yet.


----------



## joec

Funny today is the first day of quite around here and just in time. Have had grand daughter, her husband and 3 kids here for a week. My wife and I are shutting down tomorrow for our monthly shoot and they have been gone all day. Tomorrow we will be gone by the time they wake up and will be out tomorrow as they rented a house yesterday and move in tomorrow. 

All I can say is the middle child, a 2 year old boy is if I had to spend one more week with him 24/7 I would tear up his birth certificate, dye his hair black, dye his skin brown and report him as an illegal alien so the deport him to Mexico. At mine and my wife's ages we aren't geared to deal with 2 year old children any more. Think poster child for birth control. However the 4 month old and 5 year old are a pleasure.


----------



## squerly

joec said:


> All I can say is the middle child, a 2 year old boy is if I had to spend one more week with him 24/7 I would tear up his birth certificate, dye his hair black, dye his skin brown and report him as an illegal alien so the deport him to Mexico.


Grumpy old f*ck aren't ya?


----------



## luvs

TiredRetired said:


> Glad I could oblige.  No, we will not behave. No fun it that. I may be old, but I ain't dead yet.


 

good!


----------



## joec

squerly said:


> Grumpy old f*ck aren't ya?



I can be especially when a 2 year old wakes you at 6 AM screaming because he wants something and continues till he falls asleep about 8 PM. So that is none stop screaming and I don't mean crying just screaming just to scream. Oh and it has been a solid 8 days now since they got here in a 2 bedroom, 2 bath apartment attached to my business office. Besides I have other choices such as retroactive birth control.


----------



## rlk

squerly said:


> Nothing better than the smell of bread in the oven.



Popcorn has to be a close second to bread.

Bob


----------



## BRGTold

Right in the middle of My Nap time..I got a call of the Subway..30 miles away..not cooling...he said he thought it was the condensing fan...Roof top unit..none in stock..wonder why climbing ladders has changed over the years..i don't like it......Byron..


----------



## tiredretired

BRGTold said:


> Right in the middle of My Nap time..I got a call of the Subway..30 miles away..not cooling...he said he thought it was the condensing fan...Roof top unit..none in stock..wonder why climbing ladders has changed over the years..i don't like it......Byron..



Yup, I am no fan of extension ladders. I'll go up there in a line truck or climb with spikes but those ladders I got no use for.  Those days are over at any rate.


----------



## Av8r3400

After a long day (week) of windshield installations, I'm about to mix up #3 Windsor and diet Coke.


----------



## thcri RIP

Av8r3400 said:


> After a long day (week) of windsor installations, I'm about to mix up #3 Windshield washer and diet Coke.




Huh?


----------



## pirate_girl

Let the weekend begin, I say!!
So glad to have 3 days off after an unusually stressful week at work.
Shouldn't really say _today_ was all that stressful.. I worked on the rehab unit.. the nursing home wings are becoming almost too much to handle for any of us! grrrrrrr

Quoth the administrator: we don't accept bad behavior cases.

Ummm.. yes you do!
Explain Mr. Wild Man on the east wing.. Jesus God Almighty..
Can't say more about it.. but it's bad with ALL of the behavior cases we have now.
They should be at the facility across town.. and not with us.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Let the weekend begin, I say!!
> So glad to have 3 days off after an unusually stressful week at work.
> Shouldn't really say _today_ was all that stressful.. I worked on the rehab unit.. the nursing home wings are becoming almost too much to handle for any of us! grrrrrrr
> 
> Quoth the administrator: we don't accept bad behavior cases.
> 
> Ummm.. yes you do!
> Explain Mr. Wild Man on the east wing.. Jesus God Almighty..
> Can't say more about it.. but it's bad with ALL of the behavior cases we have now.
> They should be at the facility across town.. and not with us.



You nurses are the foot soldiers.  You guys have a tough job.  My wife used to work for a home health agency in hospice.  Not easy.

Now she is a massage therapist with her office right here at the house.  Never been better.  I figured all these years she was rubbing me the wrong way so now she can make money off of that skill.


----------



## pirate_girl

Calling it a night, (early for me,innit?) for it being Saturday.
Sleep well all, when you get there.
Hugs


----------



## waybomb

Putting a water softener in. Bought a built-in coffee maker, that requires soft water for the boiler, less than 4g. City is about 10g. 

A small dedicated replaceable cartridge softener costs almost as much as a whole house softener, so I am going whole house.

Salt should last a long time though!


----------



## muleman RIP

Planting things and sweating. 78 already and sun is beating down. Will need to run the sprinklers after planting some more trees and black raspberries.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chillaxing..
It's already 82 degrees and supposed to get up near 90, then storm a little tomorrow to cool things down for a day, then back to the hot temps again.

Going to take the rat to the park this evening for her walk.
Not doing much else today, and it's niiiiiice lol


----------



## tiredretired

waybomb said:


> Putting a water softener in. Bought a built-in coffee maker, that requires soft water for the boiler, less than 4g. City is about 10g.
> 
> A small dedicated replaceable cartridge softener costs almost as much as a whole house softener, so I am going whole house.
> 
> Salt should last a long time though!



I use Potassium Cloride in my softener.  Much better for my septic system and does wonders to help my low salt doctor mandated diet.  Trouble is, it cost more, but we are worth it.  

Sorry for off topic. I will go now.


----------



## muleman RIP

Took a break from planting and finally got the rest of the grass mowed. First time this year out around the woodpiles and barn. Was like making hay. Will need to do it all over again in a day or two. Dandelion stems are jumping up on what I mowed the other day and none of it was mowed short at all.


----------



## Doc

The rain sure made our grass grow and delayed me from mowing.  Thinking of getting one of those TSC lawn sweepers / baggers to better clean up the clumps of grass.


----------



## luvs

my Mom visited, i began to prep for school (begins again in the morning), took a stroll to the park w/ blake, resumed prepping, including washing my 1 set of knives/kitch' items & thier covers, getting them into my fave knife bag, packing my bookbag (that took awhile!), & getting my uniform together. cooked us dinner. relaxing now. bath, the bar for a few, snooze by 10:00, maybe 11, tonite. gotta be awake by 5:45 in the morning.


----------



## Leni

Not a fun day.  I went to my garden today to do some weeding and managed to lose my balance and fall over the chicken wire fence that I put up to keep the bunnies out.  Skinned the h**l out of my left shin.  Too thin for stitches so they taped me up with steri strips.  It was about noon and getting close to 100.  I think that the heat got to me.  From now on I go in the evening.

My son and his wife are coming for dinner.  I'm keeping it simple.  Grilled rib eyes, corn, and a spinach salad from TJ's.


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang Leni, you need to watch those fences you put up. If you can't see them the bunny may hurt himself running into them and sue you!


----------



## squerly

Leni said:


> My son and his wife are coming for dinner. I'm keeping it simple. Grilled rib eyes, corn, and a spinach salad from TJ's.


That's keeping it simple?  Damn... Sounds like a full blown dinner around here!  Sorry to hear about the fall, sucks.


----------



## Leni

_If you can't see them the bunny may hurt himself running into them and sue you!_

I was bending over to place the hose on my tomatoes and down I went.  You are right.  This states sues at the drop of a hat.  I'll have to fix that part of the fence.  I took it almost to the ground.


----------



## Leni

DH is husking the corn.  I'll have SIL toss the salad, and I'll be sitting by the BBQ with my leg up and a drink in my hand.


----------



## thcri RIP

Mostly winding down today from yesterday.  Even took a three hour nap this afternoon. Weather was icky with cold windy rain.


----------



## BRGTold

Im  dreading going back to Subway sandwich shop tomm..guess i get to climb that dambed ladder again..beer drinkin now..B,


----------



## pirate_girl

Took Gretchen for a walk in the park right before sunset.
Came back and she started scratching and biting at her tail-- fleas!! grrrrrrr
So.. she got a bath, the carpets got sprayed and vacuumed, then stripped the bed and washed the sheets in hot water, vacuumed the mattress..
Wore myself out freaking out over a possible flea infestation from a 5lb dachshund..
I'll have to go to the vet tomorrow and get some Frontline.
Bought a flea collar for her at the grocery store.. Hartz, but they don't work that well.. if at all.
That said, she hasn't scratched at all since "the treatment".. probably too worn out from watching me race around..
She's under the couch.. ticked, I think.. (pardon the pun)
So much for relaxing.


----------



## tiredretired

Landscaping, mow the lawn this afternoon before it rains.  Supposed to be pushing 90 here today with much more humididity.


----------



## muleman RIP

We are getting showers from the southeast already. Not amounting to much yet as the dust was rolling while the farmer down the valley was discing an hour ago. Need to try to plant some more little trees and a raspberry bush before we get more rain.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's cooler than it was yesterday at this time.
Some scattered thunderstorms are around, but nothing here as yet.
Says 30% chance anyhow.

Oh, right now I'm sitting here in the woman cave watchin' y'all..


----------



## nixon

Split and stacked about a cord of oak . Hopefully I'll get the three cords I have left done before the next 8 cords of oak arrive  
Looked a bit like rain ,so I called it quits for today . Probably hang out here for the afternoon .


----------



## muleman RIP

Well scratch the planting! We are getting pounded by hard rain now. Pg, do you miss work that much?


----------



## pirate_girl

You mean the t-shirt?


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> You mean the t-shirt?


Yep. Was that one of those "presents" they give to staff?


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Yep. Was that one of those "presents" they give to staff?


No, one of our most beloved staff members passed in '09.. her name was Melonie.
We got the shirts to take part in a Relay For Life event.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to the vet for some flea treatment for Gretch today.
Vet wanted almost $40.00 for the pack of 3 doses.
Forget that!

I got it for $25.00+tax at the pet supply store.
After applying it as it said, she promptly ran into the bedroom and rolled around on her back.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just spent the last 5 days out in the bush at our annual fish camp.  Fishing was great!  Weather was nice.  Had to deal with an adult black bear in the camp last night.


----------



## luvs

the usual- school, late lunch, went to buy groceries, lounged & 'at 4 a few, dinner, went to the bar to trade my $ for $1's & $5's & to chit-chat, then realized a few minutes ago that i hafta complete a 4-pg. assignment & that i have a quiz in the morning involving many acronyms that i hafta learn yet. better hit the books soon-


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doctor's office first thing in the morning for a routine check-up (labs done last week), then shopping in KC.  Got home in time
for a substation to blow and leave us power-less.  After sitting around for nearly four hours gave up on doing dinner, went
out to a good Mexican place.

Got back to have the neighbors let us know the power came back on about five minutes after we left.


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked today (so see, silly voicemail person?-- I wasn't "out and about" lol)
Shift was okay.. better than it has been lately.

Got a call from my son Jeff and my brother in law this morning telling me the family are going to go to Independence Dam State park for a day picnic and fishing/volley ball etc.. on Saturday and I'd better be there.
Can't.. this is my weekend to work and my holiday to work too :/

Jeff and his girlfriend are going to the Indy 500 too and wanted me to go along.. something they'd asked me about weeks ago.
Would have loved to go.

Looks like I'll be missing all the good holiday weekend stuff.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just walked into the kitchen and spied Jeffrey Dean Morgan on Leno..
Mercy.. is that man hot..


----------



## tiredretired

Clearing some brush.  Maybe wash the Sonata.  Then go topless in the roadster.


----------



## squerly

TiredRetired said:


> Clearing some brush. Maybe wash the Sonata. Then go topless in the roadster.


lol


----------



## Big Dog

Gettin ready for the parta this Saturday .............. stop in if you're around!



Tap the keg
Extreme mowing
Check the temperature on the kegerator ............ taste test
Get the horse shoe pits ready
Adjust the CO2 on the keg ............ pour and taste test
Weed wack ............... temperature on the keg a little too low ........ adjust ..... pour and sip to be sure it ain't froze
Clean garage
CO2 just about dialed in ........... pour to make sure the foam is down .... can't let it go to waste
Make sure the dart board works
35 degrees, perfect ...... I know cause I tried it


----------



## Doc

Hope you have a GREAT party Saturday Dawg.  Weather should be awesome.


----------



## muleman RIP

Sucking the damn maple seeds and leaves out of the pool.


----------



## squerly

Big Dog said:


> Gettin ready for the parta this Saturday .............. stop in if you're around!
> 
> 
> 
> Tap the keg
> Extreme mowing
> Check the temperature on the kegerator ............ taste test
> Get the horse shoe pits ready
> Adjust the CO2 on the keg ............ pour and taste test
> Weed wack ............... temperature on the keg a little too low ........ adjust ..... pour and sip to be sure it ain't froze
> Clean garage
> CO2 just about dialed in ........... pour to make sure the foam is down .... can't let it go to waste
> Make sure the dart board works
> 35 degrees, perfect ...... I know cause I tried it


 
Sounds like fun!  What's the occasion?


----------



## bczoom

I don't have a clue what I'm going to do this afternoon...  I'll walk around until I find something.


----------



## joec

Let me see. Did 2 rentals, posted a few payments, hung a plant for my wife and loaded 500 rounds of black powder 45 Colt ammo. A fairly quite day.


----------



## muleman RIP

Quit on the pool and then mowed till my arms hurt. Got over half of it mowed at the proper height for the first time this year. Helped the wife plant some stuff.


----------



## tiredretired

Never got that chance to go topless in the roadster.  Got my work done though. So it was a good day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Shopped, washed the car, napped then went to The Creamery for a shredded chicken sandwich and a banana split for din din..


----------



## loboloco

Did some weed spraying, worked on an irrigation pump, then had an afternoon class on Poll Management.  Weird rules they got here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh and the temp has only dropped 2 degrees since noon.. it's 82 degrees.. grrrr lol


----------



## squerly

Fueled the truck, got it packed, changed the clock from Central to Eastern and we're ready to head to the cabin tomorrow. I'm friggen jazzed! It's ony been 2 weeks since we left but it seems like an eternity. Anyhow... 456 miles to drive tomorrow but we'll be HOME! Yea!  The Shepherds are going nuts!


----------



## Big Dog

squerly said:


> Sounds like fun!  What's the occasion?



The significant others of my oldest son and his best friend ask us to host a birthday party for them (both have birthdays in May). We're expecting 80+!


----------



## nixon

squerly said:


> Fueled the truck, got it packed, changed the clock from Central to Eastern and we're ready to head to the cabin tomorrow. I'm friggen jazzed! It's ony been 2 weeks since we left but it seems like an eternity. Anyhow... 456 miles to drive tomorrow but we'll be HOME! Yea!  The Shepherds are going nuts!



I can appreciate How You and the Shepherds feel . Started living that life style 10 years ago . Cuts down on the drive , and the Labs love it .


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Sucking the damn maple seeds and leaves out of the pool.


Did you spit them out, or chew them up and swallow them?
Must have been one big straw...


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Did you spit them out, or chew them up and swallow them?
> Must have been one big straw...


Wise asses! My life is full of wise asses. Some look better than others.


----------



## luvs

the busses- none bound from main districts- couldn't get thru traffic due to unnannounced tarring. finally i called someone to take me. was so late. i was late 4 a quiz, another menu project, etc. over an hour.

Chef/Dean said they have XS chef's gear 4 me when he passed by me, to see ____________ _________; they gave me 3 new pairs 4 my collection. 

went sorta-shopping.
then to the bar.
later on, locked my door when i left. sans keys.
got in w/ unimaginable item. 
to another bar. actually drank- my heart was thumping like i dunno-
emphasised school menu; get cover in mind.


----------



## bczoom

Put some soaker hoses in the garden and ran them for awhile.
Did the laundry
Cooked burgers in the charcoal grill.
Played catch with the kids.

Today, we'll go get the Soap Box Derby car and get it ready for racing.


----------



## muleman RIP

Taking a break from the humidity. Weeds are growing faster than anything else in the garden. Seems we are going to have a lot of peppers this year. Have beets almost ready to eat and lettuce will be eaten this weekend.


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting ready to leave for work soon.


----------



## 300 H and H

Taking the family camping for the weekend.

Twenty miles away, and twice a day I come home to do livestock chores...

Oh well it is more fun than being home all weekend. The daughters have a good time. So would I if I fit the bed well. Maybe I will sleep better tonight, with some good Scotch..

Hope eveyone has a great weekend.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

can't do much other than work as roads are open but it's still winter out there ice still on most of the rivers and tundra.got down below freezing last night maybe i should be saying can't wait for next winter hopefuly speed up summer or prolong the summer. the forcast this year is 10 degrees below normal once again global warming my a$$


----------



## squerly

465 miles and 7.5 hours later...  I'm here baby!


----------



## thcri RIP

Leaving work early here in a bit.  Going to go and till the garden one more time and then hopefully plant lots of stuff this evening.  Will have about 8 rows 100 feet long of corn and about the same with peas and snap peas.  Probably have a few rows of beans too.  My sweet potato order should arrive today and will plant them tomorrow.  I guess I have to let them set out for 24 hours first.  Will be my first time trying them.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Working my ass off today,,,,,,,,and tomorrow........and Sunday,,,,,,and then its the start of the new work week .

My nieghbor hired some guy to replace his rotten floor joists and put in a new Exterior door . The door was installed 2 1/2 " below the floor level and the knot head cut a major support beam and left another one 12" short of a pier support ! Anyway old Ron has been sick for a long time(Liver) and stopped by to see if one of my guys wanted to make some extra money and get him fixed up .I felt so bad for him . He could hardly climb the stairs where we were working .

So tomorrow morning I am taking my crew over to his house to repair the damage and get him back in his home . Its hard for me to look at crappy construction work and not want to help .
Some folks should never be allowed to use a hammer or saw ....


----------



## tiredretired

BigAl said:


> Some folks should never be allowed to use a hammer or saw ....


Or screwdriver and wiggies.


----------



## pirate_girl

Relaxing with McKenzie's Hard Cider-- Black Cherry.. 
Good stuff!


----------



## squerly

BigAl said:


> So tomorrow morning I am taking my crew over to his house to repair the damage and get him back in his home


You're a good man Al.


----------



## muleman RIP

Heading out for a skid of mulch for the flower beds.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Heading out for a skid of mulch for the flower beds.


Damn Mule, take the day off!  Do you ever slow down?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got my camper setup in my seasonal site now.  Decided to come out and sleep at camp.  Maybe head out fishing.  Watch a few movies.  Just relaxing.  Nice having internet out at camp now.


----------



## 300 H and H

Yes nice to have the Internet at the camp ground as well!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> Damn Mule, take the day off!  Do you ever slow down?


Well I got off to a slow start. Had to go pick up my bees and some other things. Came home and drove in 7 posts to make an electrified corral around the hive. Guy had a great idea to tie some bacon around the wire. That way when the bear comes around he will put his tongue on the wire and really get nailed. I located it under a big Hickory tree on the other side of the pasture. They can get water out of the water holes in the pasture or out behind the barn. Just got back with a skid full of mulch but taking a break before I jump into that.


----------



## tiredretired

Doing nada.  Taking life easy.  Wife & I went for a drive in the roadie.  Going to BBQ some chicken and eat like a horse.  La vie est belle.


----------



## squerly

Going to a BBQ at the neighbors house (1/2 mile up the road). Driving the golf cart cuz I just don't know what's good for me.


----------



## Ironman

*sleeping*

I slept in this morning and had some apple pie and ice cream for breakfast. Then I watched and old war movie with John Wayne and snoozed out. I woke up and had burgers on the grill so now I might take a nap again. I should probably take it easy the rest of the day tho. Maybe have some more pie too.


----------



## BRGTold

I knew it was going to be rough..but was alot rougher than i thought..Did some tub n tile work..and changing out the color of a bathroom..from blue to YELLOW...(ugh!)..guess i get to go back tommorow for a second coat..(ugh! X 2)..No air in the house..(wth!)..My fan was blowing around 90* air..I'm hugging my airconditioner now and dreading going back tommorrow...


----------



## tiredretired

*Re: sleeping*



Ironman said:


> I slept in this morning and had some apple pie and ice cream for breakfast. Then I watched and old war movie with John Wayne and snoozed out. I woke up and had burgers on the grill so now I might take a nap again. I should probably take it easy the rest of the day tho. Maybe have some more pie too.



I want to hang with you.  You know how to live.  No Joke!


----------



## BRGTold

*Re: sleeping*



TiredRetired said:


> I want to hang with you. You know how to live. No Joke!


 It was John Wayne's birthday...


----------



## thcri RIP

I dug up the garden yesterday and got 24 sweet potato plants in.  Rained pretty good last night so as soon as it was dry enough I planted 6 rows of sweet corn 100 feet long each.  With my planter it took about 10 minutes and got it done about a half hour before it started raining again.


----------



## Leni

I got a weed letter from the community garden yesterday so I went over this morning.  Pulled a few weeds and and then saw the lady in charge.  I told her about catching my leg on a tomato cage (eight stitches) and then two weeks later my graceful fall over the bunny fence.  She told me not to worry about the weeds and to go home.  She'll see if she can get someone to help with the weeds.  

An ongoing complaint of mine has been the poor condition of the first aid kit there.  It is where it can get rained on and what was in there was ruined.  This is LA Parks and Rec so as a city facility it ought to be in better condition.  She agreed that the kit needed to be moved under a cover.  

Came home and took a nap.  Now we are cleaning out the refrig.


----------



## waybomb

PGA Senior Championship is in town playing at Harbor Shores.
I am avoiding town.

Not avoiding:
Wine and cigars
Scotch and cigars
Tequila and cigars
Beer and cigars

In there somewhere, steaks, burgers, brats, natural casing dogs. 

Shoulda put the boat in the water. But I'm sure I'll hitch a ride with buds.


----------



## luvs

Leni said:


> I got a weed letter from the community garden yesterday so I went over this morning. Pulled a few weeds and and then saw the lady in charge.
> 
> Came home and took a nap. Now we are cleaning out the refrig.


 
leni! i was so in the dark regarding ur pulling weeds, napping, & cleaning the fridge! gasp! 

no, fer real, poor leni. jus trying to make u laugh. 
2 garden injuries in a row. i'm glad they at least made a change due to your saying something, & they should. they should implement others, too, imo.


----------



## luvs

searching desperately for 2 'lil rustic sheets of metal that i like enough for my concept menu that fit my instructor's guidelines. secured a drill to make holes for tying the edges together. pursuing a binding item i like. twine to be dyed, maybe, or redd embroidery floss. i could tape/subtly glue or bind it. i'm excellent w/ aesthetics.
okay. just re-vamped my entire project. no metal. it's gonna be gorgeous. maybe next week i'll post a few pix.

blake visited again.

watching that movie 'bridesmaides' & wiping tears from laughing. i love that movie.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a very good day at work.
Got home, took pooch out, fed her.. jumped in the shower.
Now sitting here relaxing in cool cotton and bare feet, sipping another McKenzie's.
Nice.


----------



## luvs

rebel~


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yeah, I live dangerously.. you know it.. LOL


----------



## luvs

luv u, lollie. ur the bestest.


----------



## pirate_girl

love you too kiddo..


----------



## pirate_girl

lookin' for that hay to hit..


There it is !
Slumber time..
xo


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting for other folks to wake up and get the day underway. Have a lot of stuff to get planted yet and need to string the wire around the bee hive. Neighbor saw a bear cub in his back pasture on Friday so I want the hive protected.


----------



## luvs

focused on menu design. may see blake later tonite.


----------



## thcri RIP

Just finished riding my bike 40 miles. Windy and 92 degrees so will sit on the deck and watch boaters and maybe even drink a couple of Spotted Cows.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Got a storage locker to clean out, and then a load of stuff to go to Goodwill.  Maybe a cold brew when everything is done.


----------



## muleman RIP

thcri said:


> Just finished riding my bike 40 miles. Windy and 92 degrees so will sit on the deck and watch boaters and maybe even a drink couple of Spotted Cows.


You ain't right!


----------



## Leni

I did get a chuckle out of that luvs.  I did get something out of it.  The Senior Gardener understood why I had weeds and will try to get someone to clean them out for me.  I also got her to agree that the first aid kit is a disaster.  

I'm still in the radio/computer room going through stuff.  Actually making progress.


----------



## luvs

thought you'd get a 'lil chuckle from that, leni. glad u acheived results in speaking to them.

i kept drifting to dreamland. i could not stay awake. cooked dinner. visited w/ the guy for a while. i think i'll snooze very early tonite.


----------



## squerly

Built Mrs. Squerly a Gazebo today! 

Well, actually the Amish built Mrs. Squerly a gazebo today. The built it, delivered it, and set it up. I will have to put some lattice around the bottom to trim it out, but aside from that it’s a done deal!


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks good. Might want to get a couple tie downs on it.


----------



## Doc

Looks Good.  Great location for it.  

I'm just sitting around thinking up names for boobies.    And trying to prepare everything for the fun we'll have tonight moving servers.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's beautiful, squerly!
Nice property you got there too


----------



## luvs

this endless project. no end- so it seems- soon i'll likely miss being in class 'til i weep sometimes when nobody's nearby as i miss it so much. provides entertainment, makes us swear, ~
got 2 100%'s returned to me today.  my ticker dropped 4 a sec- i saw 50/50- oops, hehe. 50 of 50 correct, not 50%. 100%.
went to the bar several times to chit-chat, comforted a weepy employee, hugged her, reassured her; went shopping, spoke to my Mom. one of those endless days.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a fab day at work.
Going to bed soon.
Thanks for the smooth operation, Doc.
Much appreciated.


----------



## muleman RIP

Trying to get this forum and ntt to work for me.


----------



## thcri RIP

Relaxing day for me today.  Will even leave work early.  Tomorrow a big bike event and will do 72 miles.  Weather looks to be ideal conditions at 72 degrees and a 10 mph wind.


----------



## bczoom

Soap Box Derby track setup tonight and racing tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

TGIFreakingF!


----------



## squerly

bczoom said:


> Soap Box Derby track setup tonight and racing tomorrow.


 Take lots of pics!


----------



## squerly

*Re: Coffee at the Gazebo*

Cool morning, mid 60's.  Perfect morning for coffee at the gazebo!  (obviously the new hasn't worn off yet...)


----------



## luvs

same cool weather here, too, squerly. i figure we won't be swimming like i'd have chosen to. grumle, sorta. (got the entire summer.) 
oh, last nite was a nite. Sweet Jesus. 
keep getting texts from 1 of my 2 fave bartenders; i've needed to be there 4 her lately.

hafta design a website sans a rubric by the next school day.

the bartender now says she would like me to visit. i'm fighting to stay awake. she can wait.
bringin' tig & babbit in here to lay, then snoozin w/ my blake.
she texted again. i'm jogging there, chit-chatting, then snoozin' an at if she texts/calls again.
calls to my Mom, Dad, & my Brother. i miss 'em.


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoying this fine, breezy weather.
We took our morning walk down the country road, by the creek.
Today I've not much planned except relaxing.
My work schedule as of late has been nutso to say the least, as has the place LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Pups look great! You need to get a grill setup down there and start enjoying supper on the gazebo.
I just put the new handle on the pool filter. Don't know if I am up to vacuuming in a coat with the wind we are getting today.


----------



## tiredretired

Looking great there Squerly!!  

Raining hard, windy and cold today.  I am watching TV, something I don't normally do too much of but I had a busy and productive week.  

Baked a Vanilla cake with chocolate frosting to chaw on later today


----------



## Doc

I'm tiling and grouting today in our son's new house.  Ug.  My back hurts.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Doc, how do you feel today? I am giving all my aching bones a break today. Watching the rain and thinking about cleaning up the office downstairs. OMG that will be a chore!!!


----------



## CityGirl

Sleeping.


----------



## thcri RIP

Relaxing at he Cabin. I am not going to do anything but sit on the deck and enjoy the scenery.  I would post what I am viewing but can't from my tablet.  The wateris like glass would be perfect for skiing but I am not even going to get the boat out


----------



## luvs

making a website.
howwwww to make it~ i dunno. i'm lost on that 1. i'll get it together as being graded below a 100% is unacceptable 4 my overachieving self. almost  when i only got a b+ on a recent test.


----------



## muleman RIP

Working at the mountain of junk mail etc. that got piled up over the past few months. Burning that and old air filters and other boxes the wife thought she needed.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to enjoy another beautiful weather day.
Me and the queen will be taking our walk, then I might go to Roxanne and John's to ride the horses this evening.
Oh, and I have some laundry to do.. might put that off 'til tomorrow.


----------



## squerly

Washed the car, the Kubota and the golf cart. Also cleaned up the splitter, greased it and changed the oil. Now I'm going out and sacrifice a chicken to appease the tornado Gods over by Cowboy’s place. And then, it’ll be time for a brew...


----------



## muleman RIP

Just had a terrific supper after a day of doing some bookkeeping and clearing out in the office. Between NRA, AARP, Medicare and the insurance companies they keep me in fire starter. Then we got rained out so I cleaned the big aviary with the wife. After watching the race from Dover I suddenly have the leg pains back for the first time in months. And it has rained most of the day off and on with some showers pretty intense.


----------



## luvs

i made no website. playin' my cards as i'm correct- they fkd me over. scrub-a-dub & 'nite


----------



## pirate_girl

Goin' to beddy byes


----------



## muleman RIP

Have to pull the old batteries out of the John Deere and if it is not too muddy want to dig some holes for planting some things.


----------



## 300 H and H

I am removing a leaking 2" hydrolic line from a bundle of lines that go down through the inside of the right front leg to a wheel motor of a 4WD hydrostatic drive sprayer..

Should be well lubed by lunch time.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## luvs

being ill.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Actually I'm laying in recovery in the heart carb lab. Been having issues lately. The was nothing for them to clean out when they got in there. I'll be able to post more when I get home. Except the pc is in the basement and stairs are a huge no no for several
Days


----------



## bczoom

Sorry to hear that Jerry.  _What's a heart carb lab?_  Get better soon.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Make that a cath lab


----------



## pirate_girl

It's good to hear they didn't find any blockages anyway, Jerry.
Feel better soon sweetheart.


----------



## muleman RIP

It won't hurt to have the pipes opened up. Kick back for a few days and enjoy a break. Did you have cute nurses??


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoying my 3rd day off.. and hoping the phone doesn't ring like it has been all weekend-- " can you pick up any time today?
Let it ring.. I ain't home.. I've gone to timbuktu for a few days.
Geezus...


----------



## Ironman

*Scott Walker for Prez*

I just got back from voting. 
Seems there are a few folks from other states watching us today. Polling places were PACKED, and I mean PACKED - all over. Hopefully my guy can pull it off today.  I voted for Lieutenant Governor Rebecca Kleefisch too. She is extremely hot.


----------



## tiredretired

*Re: Scott Walker for Prez*



Ironman said:


> I voted for Lieutenant Governor Rebecca Kleefisch too. She is extremely hot.



Glad to see you have your priorities in order, Ironman.   I love it!

Me?  I worked on my renovation project all day.  I hit my thumb with my hammer.  Sore as hell.  Going to watch the Wisconsin election results tonite on FNC.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got up this morning and hitched up the trailer, loaded up the little tractor and drove to the library annex.  They wanted a ramp built in front of their new garage for the bookmobile that arrives on Thursday.   Dug and dumped dirt and tamped it down.  It's not great but it was the best I could come up with on short notice and it'll do until I can come up with something better.  

Since I was there I thought that I better do some mowing on their 6 acre lot.  It was murder.  It was so tall at the back and sides that I could barely get it done with the finishing mower.  Got about 3/4 of it done before I had to give up.  The heat index was 102 and I had to wear gloves because the steering wheel was so darned hot.  I should have brought the big tractor with the a/c cab.  Came home and spent 30 minutes in the shower.  Man, that was magic.  Got the dog and went outside for a brew and a cigar.  

I thought that all the excitement was over for today until I had to go take care of a tarantula in the kitchen.  I've officially closed the door on today.  I'm off to bed.


----------



## luvs

school. finding an externship. i have no life anymore.


----------



## muleman RIP

Playing pin cushion for another lady doc. Then I get to go for more chest x-rays and a spirometry test next week. I think sometimes they look too hard for things. Got to put the new batteries in the tractor and get the brush hog going. Dang stuff is so tall I can hardly see the suburban coming down the lane anymore.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to work what has now turned into a 12 hr shift.
.. and coming home in the wee hours with a raging headache.
Yippee! :/


----------



## bczoom

Chores, chores, chores...

Kids are done with school so I'm getting on them to clean up and put away everything related to that.

Put the soap box derby car in the shop (hang from the ceiling).

Mow lawn, pick strawberries & radishes, weed garden.

Pack "stuff" to go to NY this weekend to visit my Dad.


----------



## Doc

Heading to the dentist to get drilled.     An old filling cracked and needs to be repaired / redone.


----------



## luvs

thinking of heading into the strip district for lunch. i snoozed the morning away & missed school. they called, (course while i was on the phone w/ my insurance co.,), then called the doctor's office, now waiting 4 a return call.
gotta get groceries & 'at later. i think blake is visiting after work. i need a nap. may have my niece/nephews this weekend so i need to zonk until my aches subside. the baby is into any item she can get, & has taken to climbing onto the tables as of late. i keep her in sight at all times when i'm watching them.


----------



## tiredretired

We took the roadster for a spin up to Williston and had the lobster roll at 99 for lunch.  Great day!  La vie est belle!


----------



## nixon

Mowed ,weed wacked , sprayed brush killer ,played fetch with the Labs .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Crawled out of bed,ate some ibuprofen,made a cup of coffee and went to work,skipped lunch to get some extra work done,had some late afternoon work canceled until tomorrow,headed home cuz i got caught up early,made some hot brown sugar and cinnamon oatmeal,gave the cat some treats,then the dog,grabbed a cold Guinness black lager out of the frig ,I'm still nursing a bad lower back issue so although i would like to have been busier today it might be Gods way of saying "take it easy on your back today", hope to get some yard work done after it gets cooler.

man this lager tastes good.


----------



## nixon

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> Crawled out of bed,ate some ibuprofen,made a cup of coffee and went to work,skipped lunch to get some extra work done,had some late afternoon work canceled until tomorrow,headed home cuz i got caught up early,made some hot brown sugar and cinnamon oatmeal,gave the cat some treats,then the dog,grabbed a cold Guinness black lager out of the frig ,I'm still nursing a bad lower back issue so although i would like to have been busier today it might be Gods way of saying "take it easy on your back today", hope to get some yard work done after it gets cooler.
> 
> man this lager tastes good.



If you haven't given Aleve a try , I recommend it for back and joint issues .


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

nixon said:


> If you haven't given Aleve a try , I recommend it for back and joint issues .


 
i will see if the better half can pick some up, right now i only take 600mg every two days, but i know its bad for my liver and kidneys, at least im not taking the oxy anymore, there is no magic pill for my back but i'll give Aleve a try.


----------



## nixon

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> i will see if the better half can pick some up, right now i only take 600mg every two days, but i know its bad for my liver and kidneys, at least im not taking the oxy anymore, there is no magic pill for my back but i'll give Aleve a try.



Try the gel capsules. Also, you have to watch against over doing Aleve just like other NSAIDs .


----------



## luvs

aautofab1, my Pap used to use good 'ol icy-ht & an infrared lamp for his muscle/joint aches. it was effective for him.
my new-Dad gets very achy after a day on the job, so my Mom got him those monstrous OTC pain patches. she said he luvs 'em despite her initial skepticism to take the coupon for them.
for my pain, i take tramadol here & there. it's non-narcotic, tho stronger than ibuprofin. uncertain of its effects on the kidneys/liver, tho.

btw, i went & got my groceries & also kitty litter. then to the drugstore to sunscreen spray that was like spf 50 (wrinkles're not on my agenda!~), another alarm clock, toothpaste..... as i'm a rebel like that. was too exhausted to get to the strip to get lunch. blake was over for a few.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got the old John Deere running and starting great now. Mowed a pass around all my fields up top as well as the neighbor next to me. Hope to make hay over the next 5 days. Going to get nice and hot over the weekend.


----------



## pirate_girl

Whew!
Hey, I got off at 1am LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Tilling and mowing is on the agenda today. My arms are tired already.


----------



## nixon

Tracking Tina's flight back from Korea. Shell be stopping for a couple of days in Hawaii ,and then home for a week . Then she's off to her duty station in the U.K.
We'd like it if she could spend a bit more time here, but duty calls .


----------



## squerly

Went and saw men in black 3 (in 3 D).


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> Tracking Tina's flight back from Korea. Shell be stopping for a couple of days in Hawaii ,and then home for a week . Then she's off to her duty station in the U.K.
> We'd like it if she could spend a bit more time here, but duty calls .




How much longer will Tina be in the service?  Seems like she has been there for some time now? Thank her from me.  She is a good kid.  Be proud of her.


----------



## thcri RIP

Me I am sitting on the deck watching boats go by.  My feet are higher than my hips just relaxing drinking a few Grain Belts and now my wife stuck a glass of wine in my face to go with the dinner she made me..  Salmon on the grill, sweet potato and a salad.


----------



## Cowboy

Hell i cant even remember what i did yesterday, but whatever fight i was in, with WTF ever i was in it with, i lost by the looks of my new wounds. 

  I been using the chainsaw most of the day, so i can hardly wait to see WTF i look like tommorow.


----------



## Melensdad

We are in St Louis at Washington University. Melen starts summer classes on Monday. It's sickingly liberal here.  No tobacco sighs are everywhere but nothing saying drugs are bad!?!  Oh and guns are banned, even says you can't have them locked in your car in the parking lot?  Disposable water bottles are banned, they add to the landfills, you need to carry a refillable water bottle.  

All that complaining aside, it's one of the top research universities in the nation so I know she will get a good education this summer.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting here reading the forums.
Got home from work an hour ago.


----------



## luvs

snooze. bar. blake. he's snorin' -i re-adjust 'tm


----------



## pirate_girl

Goin' to me bed.
Nighties.


----------



## luvs

i woke to feed my tig & babbit. listening to lucy & blake. a nap. dagnabbit, i need that snooze. between waking 2 change as often as the weather changes or to grab a ringing phone, snooze nary exists here. my internet habit may contribute slightly. shhhh.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well since you are up how about helping me plant some raspberries? Or you can plant some other flowers and whatever is still in the greenhouse. That is my plans for the day.


----------



## luvs

okay, & only since ur muley. berries have jaggers- ow. i'm good @ planting flowers. see 'ya soon. unless u arrive on a mule-driven buggy. then i'm hiding--


----------



## muleman RIP

If you wait too long you will have to fight the bears for the berries.


----------



## luvs

well, load the mules onto ur cart & get on over here! i'll make/bottle 'em 4 later on!
berries grow here- lost cause; my Dad got berries fer my entirety. i'd pick 'em as early as was feasible


----------



## muleman RIP

Dang hot already! Got most of the tilling done and cleared enough stuff out of the greenhouse to open the second door. Planting a lot of posies and digging out unwanted stuff in a few flower beds. Filled up 3 more hollow logs for planters and moved the empty bee hive. Just turned the a/c on as we are to get to 86 today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Posting from a different locale on a different computer.
..and..on my way a bit south of here to meet someone for dinner


----------



## bczoom

Taking the kids to the movies.  I think we're watching Men In Black III


----------



## tiredretired

Washed the truck and the roadster.  Planted more flowers.  La vie est belle!


----------



## pirate_girl

Went down to Celina and had dinner with my brother from a different mother, Shane-- and his wife Chrissy.

Shane is a product of a fling my Daddy had during the not-so-good part of he and Mom's marriage toward the end of his retirement from the Navy.
All that aside, I had met him several times before, briefly.. as in passing and saying hello through the years. 

Got a chance to speak with him when he came to my sister Julie's funeral.
He was at the family reunion that I missed on Saturday because of having to work.
He called me this morning and asked me if I was working, and if not.. he and Chrissy would like to treat me to dinner so we could have a chance to get to know each other better.
It was a lovely time!

Gosh before I EVER got the chance to see him after all those years, I thought my son Jeff resembled my Dad.. Shane is like a carbon copy!
By the way, they are only 1 month apart in age lol

We ate at Bella's Italian Grille.
I got the Cannelloni al Forno and a glass of Cabernet Sauvignon.
They had the Veal Parmesan and Chianti.
Bella's was the perfect place to go for an occasion like this.
It's right on Grand Lake (the pretty side) 
'Twas a perfect day!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Didn't do much this morning.  Went to Rotary for lunch and then ran around town.  Came on home and put the freon I bought into the van.  Checked the truck, need to get more freon.  

Went out to finish the mowing left over from yesterday.  After about an hour, broke the freekin' mower.  Fixed the freekin' mower.  By this time in the afternoon it was 97 degrees and humid.  Finished mowing at 8 o'clock.  Got it finished before the rain starts tomorrow ... I hope.  Still need to trim and edge, maybe tomorrow morning.

Oh, forgot to mention that I started draining the pool as the guys are supposed to come on Wednesday to start replastering it.  

Tomorrow ... need to get a new hydraulic line for the FEL.  Need to go to the big city and get a new pool pump.  Everything around here seems to be breaking lately.  

Think I'm going to bed before I break something else.


----------



## muleman RIP

Finally getting some much needed rain. Might be a good day for working in the shop or basement. Got plenty of things to do now that it has cooled down.


----------



## tiredretired

Mowed the lawn and washed the Sonata.  I just got it tucked away in the garage before it started raining.  Going to read a book now and relax.  La vie est belle!


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to take a nap, then make dinner.
It's very nice outside today!
So that means SHE will go to the park at some point with Mama later.


----------



## squerly

TiredRetired said:


> Mowed the lawn and washed the Sonata. I just got it tucked away in the garage before it started raining. Going to read a book now and relax. La vie est belle!
> 
> View attachment 61850


Sweet car!


----------



## luvs

now-snooze. bus by 7.


----------



## SShepherd

last night a flattened and drew out a section of a gau-8 gun barrel- holy crap is that some hard stuff!!
Today I might get 2 more pieces done. The billet ended up about 4"x17"xjust shy of 1/4".


----------



## Ironman

I went to the grocery store to get some dinner. The lady at the deli caught me looking at her boobs.  Again.  oh well... There's another deli on the other side of town I been wanting to try anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then I went outside and saw some baby kittens. Not sure where they came from. My dog is gonna love this.


----------



## squerly

Ironman said:


> Then I went outside and saw some baby kittens. Not sure where they came from. My dog is gonna love this.


lol, yep, dog's gonna love playing with that kitty...


----------



## muleman RIP

Spent the morning getting tests and xrays at the hospital. Stopped for a load of feed on the way back and worked all afternoon cleaning up the old beehives we bought. Wife wants to paint them tomorrow. Hope we get a call to go pick up a hive full of bees this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked today.
I came home.
I am now here.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Spent the morning getting tests and xrays at the hospital. Stopped for a load of feed on the way back and worked all afternoon cleaning up the old beehives we bought. Wife wants to paint them tomorrow. Hope we get a call to go pick up a hive full of bees this evening.


.. and called me twice this morning (wherever you were) telling me to get my lazy ass out of bed.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

10:45pm dog sleeping and I'm board,poked dog with stick until she woke up,gave dog treat,dog went back to sleep.


----------



## pirate_girl

This morning, went to the Methodist church for a very short service/one of my beloved ladies who passed on the 11th (Margaret B).
Talked to her daughter Dian after.
She gave me this little tag with a hole punched in it and a ribbon with a Butterfinger candy bar attached.
The tag had a cartoon nurse angel sticker on it.
It said "Thank You For Loving Me Sweets"
Margaret loved her Butterfingers, and me going down to the vending machine to get her one.
RIP Dear Lady.. you were IT.. and so very funny! 


Her favourite saying if you asked her if she was going to make it, or do something.. she'd say "God willing and the creek don't rise"


----------



## muleman RIP

Went to the Amish benefit auction today. Got some plants and a dozen pair of work gloves. Got too hot and my legs were hurting by noon so I came home and watched the race then mowed while the neighbor round baled my back field.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now, the neighbours are still outside doing their usual Saturday night corn hole tournament .. under torch lights for god's sakes! LOL
Last week they had spot lights going 'til all hours, and country music.. and lots of beer being had.
Wish I had one of those night cams.. this could be fun.. hahaha


----------



## muleman RIP

The old woman down the hollow and I are probably the only folks up anywhere around here. Sure ain't no partying going on around here unless they have the buggies down in the creek road.


----------



## pirate_girl

Living on the cusp of country and city can get quite interesting around here, especially on the weekends.


----------



## luvs

i'm watching the golden girls now. gonna hit the pool, weather permitting. i'm cooking here, sweeeet! gotta get to the 'iggle. i need a nap already.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

MOTO GP starts on Speed in just a few , going to be a great race!


----------



## bczoom

AAUTOFAB1 said:


> MOTO GP starts on Speed in just a few , going to be a great race!


Sounds good.  Will flip between that and NASCAR at Michigan.

Eating a couple rib-eye steaks and watching the race(s).


----------



## Danang Sailor

Let's see ...

Installing new railing planters on the front porch - filling same with potting soil - planting impatiens - fixing storm-damaged
section of fence - cutting grass.  You know:  typical, relaxing Fathers' Day stuff!


----------



## Melensdad

It's Farthers Day and I'm not admitting that I smoked a Cohiba Siglo VI straight from the factory in Cuba, but . . .


----------



## joec

Most of the day spent watching a feral cat litter playing in my back yard. Other than that not much as it is my one day off, but I'm cooking tonight either way since the wife says, I'm not her damned father and the reason she sees mother's day. Besides it is my turn to cook.


----------



## muleman RIP

Off to Rochester this morning to present the body for the lady docs to work on. No clue what they want to do today.


----------



## squerly

I just noticed my dog has no knees...


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting at the public library on one of their computers.
My home pc monitor went black/blank.. I've had the problem in the past and don't recall how I fixed it.
This morning I unplugged everything and waited a while.
The monitor fired up, but it only stays on for like 5 seconds.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like a new monitor is in my future, I think it's dying.
Went home after unplugging everything again, restarted trying several things, and it's a no go. The display light comes on, the lights flicker on the keyboard, I get a screen for a couple of seconds, then blank.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Off to Rochester this morning to present the body for the lady docs to work on. No clue what they want to do today.


Are you sure she's on the up-and-up? I mean, have you actually seen any credentials on her wall anywhere?


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> Are you sure she's on the up-and-up? I mean, have you actually seen any credentials on her wall anywhere?


Never saw her office. Just different exam rooms. She wants to drill my butt again Feb1 of next year. I was snoozing in the room for over 45 minutes till she finally got there.


----------



## tiredretired

Continuing the remodeling project.  Putting 3/4" tongue and groove plywood down and that stuff is sure heavy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now, I am at the library again using the computer.
Spent the better half of the evening unplugging, replugging, yadda, yadda.
Thursday, I'll be buying a new monitor.
Got to be at work @ 1:30.
Hanging out here for a while, then lunch around 12:30.
blahh :/


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Right now, I am at the library again using the computer.
> Spent the better half of the evening unplugging, replugging, yadda, yadda.
> Thursday, I'll be buying a new monitor.
> Got to be at work @ 1:30.
> Hanging out here for a while, then lunch around 12:30.
> blahh :/


Wish you lived closer.  I have a few of the old style monitors sitting around doing nothing.  Not flat screen, but they work.   If you feel like a drive come on down and get one of them.  Problem is gas might cost you more than another monitor would cost.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a sweet offer Doc, and thanks.
I've been looking at different ones to go with my fairly new HP computer.
A couple are nice looking and are under $200.
This one is similar to the one at home, that is 9 years old, but has a more updated look.
http://shopping1.hp.com/is-bin/INTE...yID=HvoQ7EN5LB8AAAEuXvA.zwdx&JumpTo=OfferList


----------



## Doc

If you have one of the newer TV's you might be able to use that as a monitor in the interim.  if it were me I would also check www.newegg.com and www.tigerdirect.com  both normally have some good deals on computer stuff.


----------



## Doc

Here is a 20" Acer regularly 129 for 89.   Good reviews.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1068941&Sku=A179-2043


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope, don't have one of those newer tv's.
Thanks for the links, but I'll probably go back to Office Max or wherever it was that I bought the computer.
One of these days I might be brave enough to install Windows 7 on it, but umm, one thing at time 

http://www.officemax.com/technology/monitors/product-prod3310126


----------



## squerly

I have a bunch of Dell 17" flat screen monitors.  You need one?


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Here is a 20" Acer regularly 129 for 89. Good reviews.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1068941&Sku=A179-2043


 
Funny, that's what all of the monitors are here at the library 
The computers are LG tho.


Thanks Doc, you're a darling.
Hopefully I'll be back in business on Thursday. 
Gotta go beat the lunch crowd!
Toodle-ooo!


----------



## muleman RIP

Planted 4 more trees and 3 bushes and some posies in the bee yard this morning. Got it all straightened up and ready for the new hive we are getting tonight. Too damn hot for much else today. 89 in the shade on the north side of the house. I am sitting in my jockeys in the a/c right now.


----------



## luvs

the usual. until this group of those, 'the world owes me' teenagers passed by w/ thier obnoxiously loud comments. one was being so obnoxious i imitated his snide remark. one turns, throws his arms wide & says, u 'bout to get shot.' 
so i lost it on the punk. said all i needed was to cross the street. (here & there 5-0 waits there.)
flipped him the bird & bellowed '---- u! u bleepin bleeper. u think i'm afraid of u! huh! huh!' 
the punks bolted. they bolted from a 'lil 110-lb. female & of course the thought that 5-0 might get the one that threatened me.
oh, man.


----------



## squerly

Note to self: Don't mess with Luvs today...


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3c32wBYdU0&feature=relmfu"]James Blunt - Same Mistake  (video)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Planted 4 more trees and 3 bushes and some posies in the bee yard this morning. Got it all straightened up and ready for the new hive we are getting tonight. Too damn hot for much else today. 89 in the shade on the north side of the house. I am sitting in my jockeys in the a/c right now.



Bought a few trees to plant while Tina was here . (purple robe locust ,Washington Hawthorne ,a couple of sweet gums . ) 
She couldn't stick around for the planting ,but that's okay . If there is an after life , I'll enjoy looking down on the folks that have to split those sweet gums


----------



## joec

Spent the most of the day at UK Hospital having my monthly tests run. Not a particularly pleasant day really. My advise to the youngsters is don't get old and sick, it is completely dehumanizing. The only thing was I drew a young very attractive female doctor today.


----------



## muleman RIP

joec said:


> Spent the most of the day at UK Hospital having my monthly tests run. Not a particularly pleasant day really. My advise to the youngsters is don't get old and sick, it is completely dehumanizing. The only thing was I drew a young very attractive female doctor today.


I hear you on that Joe. Since my counts are getting better they hardly want to play with me anymore. Guess I will just have to wait till next Feb. when they drill my butt again.


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> Guess I will just have to wait till next Feb. when they drill my butt again.


G o to San Fransisco ..... No waiting .


----------



## muleman RIP

nixon said:


> G o to San Fransisco ..... No waiting .


They use lube and that just takes the fun out of it!


----------



## luvs

squerly said:


> Note to self: Don't mess with Luvs today...


 
i was tired, cranky, fresh from hrs. in the kitchen, & in no mood, of any sort, to deal w/ them.


----------



## muleman RIP

Tomorrows headline: Young woman chef stressed out from work uses cutlery on punks!


----------



## muleman RIP

Today is NOT a good day for working outside. Going to take the warnings serious and aside from putting the stairs in the pool and getting in it I am not doing much at all. We are over 80 degrees already and even the wife is hollering how hot and muggy it is. She just came in and was soaked in sweat from wearing her bee suit to open the new hive up.


----------



## tiredretired

Mowing the lawn as soon as the overnight dew dries off.  A little weedwhacking.  That ought to get the sweat flowing.  It's 80 degrees already, with a dewpoint of 67 so says my weather station.  Gonna be a sticky one today.


----------



## joec

I mowed the yard first thing this morning started at about 8 AM and done by 9 AM.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sigh....guess....

LOL

Got up EARLY and took Gretchen for a walk (was in bed by 11 last night).. geez, maybe it's a good thing I can't do anything online at home right now-- this early to bed has been nice 
Went downtown for breakfast, then went to a place called the Trading Post thinking they might have some computer monitors, but they didn't... however, being it the first time I'd ever set foot in the place, I noticed up at the front--behind the counter, many, many rifles on the wall-- and below.. under a glass case.. handguns!

OMG.. asked the guy if I could hold a SIG-Sauer 228..
That thing felt so right in my hands-- thought about putting some $$ down on it so they'd hold it for me, but it's not something I need right now.
They had a Ruger 357 too- she sure was pretty 

Library doesn't open 'til noon on Wednesdays, so I got here earlier not remembering that, so went back home and took Miss Priss for another short walk.

.. and here I am, hanging out until work time rolls around.
P.S- it's fcking hot out there!


----------



## Galvatron

Fighting back in life...^^ among others have giving me the fight.

PG....your a twat yet a good friend at times i hate to admit....this ones for you...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCT4wRJhPlw&feature=related"]James Blunt - You're Beautiful (HQ)      - YouTube[/ame]

your a good girl


----------



## muleman RIP

Yes it is hot. 91 now and going to 94 or more. Worse for tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Why thank you, Galvi.
I'm not really a twat, I just pretend to be sometimes! LOL
Sorry to hear about your fall down the wooden hill.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Why thank you, Galvi.
> I'm not really a twat, I just pretend to be sometimes! LOL
> Sorry to hear about your fall down the wooden hill.



wooden hill...thats a new term i shall grasp


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> wooden hill...thats a new term i shall grasp


It is not!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ya know how hard it is not to laugh out loud here?? 
hahaha!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> It is not!



i will try and youlube it next time


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> wooden hill...thats a new term i shall grasp


You dumb shit! GRASP the handrail, not the wooden hill!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Ya know how hard it is not to laugh out loud here??
> hahaha!



you know how hard it is to laugh out loud false stop.....but your helping xxx


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> You dumb shit! GRASP the handrail, not the wooden hill!



the last time i done this i grabbed the curtain pole.....mrs galv was pisesd off then


----------



## muleman RIP

Me thinks we need a PG library laughs thread? Who can post the craziest stuff to make her get laughed out of the library!


----------



## pirate_girl

Better stay out of this thread, lest I get kicked out for exploding... oh wait, the woman who just sat down beside me.. her attire!!
Daisy dukes; the likes of which .. omg.. nevermind...


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Better stay out of this thread, lest I get kicked out for exploding... oh wait, the woman who just sat down beside me.. her attire!!
> Daisy dukes; the likes of which .. omg.. nevermind...


Kodak moment?


----------



## pirate_girl

God almighty!


----------



## Galvatron

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIPrJmzG7Ss"]Marillion - Sugar Mice      - YouTube[/ame]


blame it on me


----------



## pirate_girl

Better go!
Hopefully tomorrow sometime I'll be back posting at home.
Tried the monitor again this morning and it doesn't do anything,not even the quick seconds flash on, but the computer is fine, I can hear emails coming in Yahoo, Avast updating, so this is definitely a dead monitor.
Oh well, they don't last forever, do they?

Bye peoples!


----------



## Galvatron

Have a great day.....you deserve it.


----------



## luvs

Galvatron said:


> James Blunt - Same Mistake (video) - YouTube


 

where'd the other vid u posted disappear to.


----------



## muleman RIP

Finished up the bee yard this morning. Have 4 strands of electric fence with good heavy gauge wire to try to keep the bears out. Sun came back out as I was weed whacking it real short under the bottom wire and it got hot as shit. Going to be interesting to see who gets zapped first as the pasture fence only has the top 2 strands hot. Deer and cats and turkeys and all kinds of critters are used to squeezing between the bottom wires of the pasture fence.


----------



## tiredretired

More plywood and building walls on my little project.  Got too hot around noon so I worked on the lawnmower and watered the flowers.  Time for Strawberry Shortcake.


----------



## thcri RIP

joec said:


> I mowed the yard first thing this morning started at about 8 AM and done by 9 AM.




I was finally able to get mine mowed.  Being gone and with all the rain it was about 10" long.  Had to set the deck as high as it would go and now when the clumps dry I will have to mow it again to get it close to where it needs to be.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting here with a cold one, and relaxing.


----------



## muleman RIP

Aching from pounding posts and carrying spools of wire.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wondering why after my computer has been off all day, now it's gone back to the screwed up colour scheme on the monitor.
Does this type of monitor have to be on for a certain amount of time or something before the right stuff kicks in?
Should have bought the smaller 19" LG, but it didn't have integrated speakers... LOL


----------



## muleman RIP

Are you clicking on apply when you set the display properties?


----------



## pirate_girl

It doesn't have that.
I've got to click on the side of the monitor 1 to color adjust.
Then scroll down on the 'v' button to select 2.
It has 9300-5000k or user color.
I highlighted user color, then exit 1.


----------



## muleman RIP

Must be different in Vista from XP.


----------



## pirate_girl

For some strange reason, it looked right last night.
It may have something to do with how long the computer has been on.
Hell, I don't know.
Seems the lighting has to be just right in order for the true colours to happen.
I'll deal with it.


----------



## luvs

i'm snoozin' soon. garde manger earlier. that was too simple. got kinda bored. 

decided to skip the transfer into my area & made my way on my feet. it took awhile- that's okay~ great way to gain a 'lil muscle. studied. watching my golden girls. zolpidem, bring it. soon. w/ a bubble bath. 'nite. soon.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

As Little as possible,my back is killing me this morning

shit, i have a lot to do today,better get off my ass


----------



## pirate_girl

Saying bye bye!
Time to get ready to go play nurse!
Happy Saturday!


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Better stay out of this thread, lest I get kicked out for exploding... oh wait, the woman who just sat down beside me.. her attire!!
> Daisy dukes; the likes of which .. omg.. nevermind...




  and the likes of Daisy Duke bothers you why?


----------



## Leni

I suspect that it has to do with the person wearing them weighs 105 or 305.  That or age.


----------



## Danang Sailor

This is cool!







But I think PG was upset about something like this:


----------



## Leni

The first picture is okay.  The second?  What the hell is she thinking?


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> and the likes of Daisy Duke bothers you why?



See below.....




Leni said:


> I suspect that it has to do with the person wearing them weighs 105 or 305.  That or age.


More like 305, Leni.. not that there is anything wrong with thick people, but dear me!!
Dress appropriately in public!


Danang Sailor said:


> But I think PG was upset about something like this:



Yeah, something really like that ^ ... she should have just walked in the library in her knickers!
I wasn't the only person looking in shock either, and trust me, I've seen it all...


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to flip the gate pin on the barnyard gate as this is the second time the steers have knocked it off the hinge while rubbing on the post. If I can convince the wife to do a repeat of yesterday I may cut some logs up while she is gone.


----------



## bczoom

Found/fixed the buried fence for the dog system _after tearing out a big chunk of it in the spring with the tractor rototiller._  I have to bury it still (about 100') but will wait until this evening or tomorrow when it's cooler.  At least the dog won't be doing her daily trip outside the fence anymore. 

It's getting really hot, really fast so I'm going to do some paperwork until I think of something to do outside in the shade.


----------



## Melensdad

Gonna go pull out a nearly dead (98%) Dwarf Orange Quince and toss it into the burn pile.  I have a new cherry tree that will take its place.


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> Gonna go pull out a nearly dead (98%) Dwarf Orange Quince and toss it into the burn pile.  I have a new cherry tree that will take its place.



Correction, going to snap the Quince tree off at the base   , fail at my attempt to dig out the rootball , make a freaking mess of my front yard,  and then go plant the cherry tree in the back by a bunch of other fruit trees.


----------



## muleman RIP

I have one left to plant but I have to dig out and save a little one where she wants it. Backhoe is the only way to go.


----------



## luvs

my Mom was here. i gave her the last of my marcona almonds as she's my Mom & deserves the best. (i'm laughing- she says, 'ummmm. would u put another nut in my mouth! says i, '_mom!'_ u want me to feed u my nuts again~ we laughed. [she was re-cleaning the clean kitty litter boxes]) love my Mom. she's a smartie, too.
she took my street-clothes to wash, plus my uniforms that i politely instructed her to plz whitewash w/ rit, pour in oxyclean, bleach, & toothbrush-clean any stains. 5 days of school remaining, then a summer vaca!!. i think i need to get knee x-rays. may head to an urgent health center. or ignore it for a week or month as i tend to. other than that, dunno yet how i'll utilize my day. i hafta find my resume to add to. she swears she put it on my 'lil fridge. i see it nowhere. i'll search for it further later.


----------



## muleman RIP

Mom still does your wash??? Must be nice. It costs me a fortune to keep my wash lady around all these years. I only do wash when she is not home cause it never suits her anyway.


----------



## muleman RIP

Think it is dry enough to finish weed eating this afternoon. May try firing up the chain saw while the wife is gone.


----------



## tiredretired

Thunderstorms, one after the other.  Lot's of rain.  Hangin' low.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cleaning out the fridge and freezer, and doing laundry.
Later, going for our walkies.. but will probably go to the cemetery instead of the creek path or park.
They've got nice paths for walking there.
The weather is superb here today, 75F and breezy ..beautiful sunshine!


----------



## nixon

Been doing minor things all day . tractor maintenance ,checking the water softener , Yadda ,Yadda . Took the dogs for a stroll on the property . Washed Forrest as he managed to find another Bear turd to roll in . In general , just another good day at the Nixon household . Life is Good !


----------



## tiredretired

Took life easy today.  Made a Peach Cobbler.  Sitting down with my book very shortly.  I agree with Nixon,  La vie est belle!


----------



## luvs

slammed/locked my door 1st thing this morning, then i noticed i'd not brung my lanyard w/ me. went to get my test results, & over 1 (negtiable as yet) sentence, my grade went from a 100 to a 95. instructor's reasearching it as i assured her it was gramatically correct. we prepped for lunch service; they ordered us pizza for lunch. made frantic calls 'bout my keys. got a pal a w/ a set of keys of mine on the line.cooked 4 the guests in the restaurant. cleaned, re-arranged the kitch' as Chef instructed me to.
went to the pharmacy, got here. have so much paperwork. awwww, & the school's president's assistant gave me a 'lil plaque. she's so sweet. that was my day~


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a lovely time going to view some apartments my BIL Russ and his partners had renovated to look like New York style apartments.
Looking at the photo, the building used to house on the left- a woman's clothing store-- the other half on the right was once an insurance agents office, then a pet grooming shop, then a tattoo parlour.

http://www.delphosherald.com/index....ving-to-delphos&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=44




This will be his job after the food service factory he's been with for years closes in September.
Construction/home improvement. They are doing very well and he's happy considering all he's been through for the past year.
Incidentally, today my sister Julie would have turned 50.
Happy Birthday Jutes, I miss you!

Other than that, I ran some errands, went to see my little niece for a while, took a book back to the library and had dinner at The Creamery.


----------



## nixon

Well ,now that the day has come to it's conclusion, I'm just relaxing and wearing my fishnets.


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Well ,now that the day has come to it's conclusion, I'm just relaxing and wearing my fishnets.


What? no chaps and red stilettos? 
This is a most unusual situation!


----------



## muleman RIP

Why bother with stockings this late? I was just down in the hot tub and am sitting on a towel. Did close the windows as the breeze was a bit chilly.


----------



## luvs

nixon said:


> Well ,now that the day has come to it's conclusion, I'm just relaxing and wearing my fishnets.


 
oh, my. ur too


----------



## pirate_girl

Saying ciao baby!
Have a good day y'all


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting for the wife to take a nap so I can cut some wood. Went to the Stihl dealer and stopped at the Amish herbalist to donate a bunch of canes and walkers for the folks staying at his health clinic. Clouded up and cooled down a bit so should be good working temps.


----------



## pirate_girl

Picking up Gretchen, logging off.. going to bed.


----------



## luvs

taking a final exam, getting a re-certification. school is over then.


----------



## 300 H and H

Waiting for the meds to work, my lower back is a twisted up knot of pain. Jumped off a low boy trailer a couple of times a few days back. Shouldn't do that at my age...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Doc

Good luck with the exam Luvs.  You can do it!!!!!

I can relate Kirk.  My middle back is also in a knot of pain.  Spasms at times.  Was like this last week, then it got better, thought I was through with it for a while and now the pain is back with a vengeance.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to gather up the wood I cut yesterday and stack it before it gets too warm.


----------



## muleman RIP

Put the solar cover back on the pool. Caught up on the bills and wanted to mow but that sun is too brutal right now. Have to knock the weeds down as some has not been cut in 3 weeks. We need rain bad. The only green grass is where the sprinklers overshoot the flower beds.


----------



## Galvatron

reflecting on life in general.....all i come up with is this..."fucked if you don't and more fucked if you do"

Got a week alone to think....and so far i realize i hate the fucking dog!!!!!


----------



## nixon

Dug holes for a couple of trees,and flooded them ,took the three labs to the vet , ordered new cutting bits for my phd auger,ordered a new muffler for my 372xp because a machinist trashed the original . Not a bad day ,all things considered . Life is good!


----------



## Galvatron

Wifes Birthday today....40th...she is on Holiday in the Norfolk area of the UK with my son...daughter..daughter-in-law and grandson...she is in the club house so i just phoned and asked the DJ to play this...guy said it wont be a problem...

kinda special to us...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUbTW928sMU"]The Eagles - Hotel California (with Lyrics in the Description)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Well that is sweet of you. Plus you gave her a week away from you. What a present!


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Well that is sweet of you. Plus you gave her a week away from you. What a present!



yea she got a week away....and shit do i miss her....reflecting on stuff hurts...i hurt as i know she is my purpose for being here...no words can express how much i love her.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been doing laundry and puttering around the house.
Hoping Subway have their power back on today.
I really fancy a veggie foot long sub from there.


----------



## luvs

went to get a few new uniforms, re-typed my resume, copied scads of stuff, then got on it & read, sent, emphasized on & re-read emails. called & contacted like a notebook-full of restaurants. got some positives. 

although i was told i'd met not the specifications for 1 job. maybe i'm _over-_qualified for 'em. that food is stuff i learned in the 1st few months, if i'd not already made it myself.....-oh, my. it's like stuffed cabbage & fried chix or grilling items, if u can't make those....... wow. can't win 'em all~)

now i'm 'goin to blake's. after i get glammed an 'at. no, i just cancelled. i'm so sleepy. kept waking all nite & was on my feet browsing the regatta for hours yesterday. jus' gonna get to the bar maybe.


----------



## muleman RIP

Been mowing weed tops in the yard and sweating. Dang heat and humidity is just going to get worse till Sunday so I want to get it done. May take the solar covers off the pool and get in a little while.


----------



## Melensdad

One of the bar stools in the pool broke loose so I used some waterproof marine epoxy to reaffix it into its spot.  Have a concrete block holding it down now.

Before that I did some weeding and spraying some stone areas with Roundup to kill the roots.

Then I was floating in the pool while smoking a Tabak Especial cigar . . . only about an inch into the cigar when a damn bug bit me and caused me to jerk, which launched the cigar into the pool.  Very sad ending to such a nice cigar.


----------



## bczoom

General outdoor cleaning.  Big party this coming Saturday.  Damn hot to be doing it this time of day so I'm taking a break.


----------



## pirate_girl

Prepping for this evening.
Passing time, avoiding going outside as much as possible until then lol


----------



## FrancSevin

The packaging plant is running today, one shift.  My folks actually wanted to work today. Twisted my arm.

Customer needs the product and my employees wanted to be inside where it is cool. So they said.  i think it ws more of a ,,,, _"no yard work today honey, gotta work at the plant."_

Okay folks.  I appreciate the thought but,.  But I wanted to sleep late.

The pleasures of running one's own busines????


----------



## luvs

interviews. waiting. 1 this morning w/ a diff. guy than i was s'possed to meet with. so now i'll know further in the morning. dammit. another interview later on.
later requested i be accomodated @ a restaurant. the girl was dumb as a brick. said i'll make it an issue they wouldn't like 2 contend with. they met my expectations, tho were very obviously ticked when i mentioned 'contacting corporate'. 
strolled all over a section of the city i miss. took pix.

best pc. of my day-- i hopped a bus this morning & saw a very elderly, very decorated veteran. i saluted him, & chose the seat across the aisle from him. after a few, he looked over @ my hee-haw shirt & smiled, saying he owns all the episodes. we got into a great conversation. it just made my day.  Bless him.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good time with the family for the 4th even though the weather was atrocious.
We had it at my BILS house (the little new one he's since moved in after Julie passed).
We spent most of the time on the patio/driveway area and garage.
He's only got window air conditioners in the living room and his bedroom, so going inside brought some relief.

He and my nephew made dogs and burgers on the grill.
I made Joe's FABULOUS potato salad.
Joe, that bowl was scraped clean!
It was a huge hit, definitely a keeper 
Baked beans, potato chips.. niece got a red, white and blue decorated cake from the store, other niece made vanilla wafer banana pudding.

Our city fireworks did go on tonight.
None of us went to the school parking lot to watch them, as we could see them from this end of town, then it started to rain at about 10:10, and there were some pretty nasty storms to the east of us.
Looks like those storms are heading toward Columbus and Pittsburgh right now.


----------



## luvs

2 other interviews. my knees need to snooze.


----------



## muleman RIP

Taking cats to the spay/neuter clinic first thing this morning. Seems the one I never caught ended up down at the old neighbor lady's place. Wife caught it yesterday and he and and one of ours with a leg injured are going to see the Cornell vet lady first thing in the morning. And I will get a good breakfast without having to cook.


----------



## squerly

Driving to Pensacola Florida.


----------



## Big Dog

Recovering from 15 hours in the dark.


----------



## muleman RIP

Opened up a bunch of windows and enjoying not running the a/c for a change. Got a tree to plant after I move one to make room. Might take the RTV around and grab some more berries before the bear and other critters get them all.


----------



## luvs

interview, maybe. i gotta call in. i'm sending a hippie teddy bear i won to raynin soon, so i gotta get that boxed. i need a nap.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Got me peppers transplanted and sitting out on the wall to soak up some sunshine when it finally comes out of the clouds


----------



## muleman RIP

I quit till the sun goes down or it clouds up. Closed the windows and fired up the a/c. Damned humidity sucks!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Also fixed a fan that was running poorly. So much gunk and dust inside the motor housing, I figre it was overheating everytime we run it. Now it's blowing just as good as the one I bought yesterday. Coulda saved myself 18 bucks


----------



## muleman RIP

One on each side of you and sit in the whirlwind!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> One on each side of you and sit in the whirlwind!


 
I like that idea! 


Pepper babies! The one in the corner holds the Jalepenos


----------



## nixon

Pretty easy Sunday. Did a bunch of watering , received a load of oak poles from the log company (8-9 cords ) . He cut me a pretty decent deal on a full load of Locust ,so that'll be here next week .


----------



## muleman RIP

They won't be ready till Halloween. You might end up finishing them inside.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> They won't be ready till Halloween. You might end up finishing them inside.


 Yeah I started them a bit late, but oh well. If thy have to finish inside, then so be it! I just wish I had smewher to grow some punkins for fresh pie!


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> They won't be ready till Halloween. You might end up finishing them inside.



Well,I'm years ahead now anyway  the Locust has been down for about a year, so it should really test my chain sharpening  To tell the truth, I'd rather C/S/S in november and december than in July and August .


----------



## luvs

there's an arts festival. headin' over there.


----------



## muleman RIP

nixon said:


> Well,I'm years ahead now anyway  the Locust has been down for about a year, so it should really test my chain sharpening  To tell the truth, I'd rather C/S/S in november and december than in July and August .


I see showers of sparks in your future!


----------



## nixon

muleman said:


> I see showers of sparks in your future!



That's why the chain sharpening comment . I've got about a dozen and a half semi chisel chains , so I should be good for 2-3 tanks before dragging out the files


----------



## nixon

Bimp ! Sorry for killing the thread . I'll make all future references to my saws and firewood hobby in the hobbies thread . 
Carry on !


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I weeded in the garden and mulched some more flower bed. Still hot when the sun is beating down. Put a new hinge on the pickup tailgate and cleaned the shit out of the barnyard.


----------



## nixon

Put new cutting bits on the phd ,Drilled a few holes for trees that I'll get this fall ,continued watering . Like Bill said , pretty hot when you're in direct sunlight without a breeze .


----------



## Leni

*TRYING TO STAY COOL.  IT'S 105 WITH 20% HUMIDTY.  *

My cat refuses to stay indoors.  He's just outside the door in the shade.  A fresh bowl of water is out there for him.  You'd think that being a long hair he'd want to be inside with the A/C.


----------



## luvs

_great_ day! i got 3-ish hours snooze via the felines deciding it was time they get food, got sick from the weather, yacked, spent the afternoon calling potential employees. headache. i ache all over. not again, plz. plz. i'm so tired it hurts, & my day is only beginning.
Christmas, i miss u~


----------



## tiredretired

Continued working on my summer long renovation project.  Did some wiring today and tomorrow looks good for insulation install.  Maybe tomorrow I go topless in the roadster.  Yesireee!!  I'd advise all to look the other way.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

getteing hammerd with work after my vacation,seems they saved the work untill i got back.... i was hoping to ease back in to the work week


----------



## Doc

I'm going boating.  Vacation this week.   Weather forecast is not what we hoped for but we'll live for today.  Today looks great.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sounds fun, Doc. Today I am wishing I had called in sick.


----------



## FrancSevin

My Plant manager/Director of operations did not show up today.
Neither did two of my five machine operators.
Last week we fired the shipping and receiving clerk

I'm doing their jobs today


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

FrancSevin said:


> My Plant manager/Director of operations did not show up today.
> Neither did two of my five machine operators.
> Last week we fired the shipping and receiving clerk
> 
> I'm doing their jobs today


 
Hot damn!


----------



## tiredretired

Rule #1 of being a smart employee.  Never, ever allow the boss to come to the realization that he can do your job any time you decide to take a day off. Think of the money you are saving today.  One man doing the work of three.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Rule #1 of being a smart employee. Never, ever allow the boss to come to the realization that he can do your job any time you decide to take a day off. Think of the money you are saving today. One man doing the work of three.


 
I constantly remind my employees that when I must fill in forthem, I must spend that day thinking about it.

Who would it be that is on my mind?

Not a good plan for career advancement.

As for saving money, my primary job function, aside from managing resources, maintaining documetation and required paperwork, is taking care of customers and sales. If I don't do that, nobody has a job next week.


----------



## muleman RIP

I supported the healthcare industry this morning and a few retail places as well. Was 88 when I got home and just unloaded the car and staying in the a/c.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> . Was 88 when I got home.


 Damn you age quick! Time really MUST fly when you get older


----------



## mak2

It is 97F and time to go home.  I have a 14 mile bike ride.  Gonna be a hot one, I always have a head wind on the way home, kinda feels like a convection oven.  But if it gets too bad there are about 7 bars on my way.  I have been know to stop, have a couple and call my son to come get me.  Just when it storm or my bike breaks hehe.


----------



## muleman RIP

30 years ago it did not bother me near this bad but today the heat and humidity hits me hard. I would not want to ride a bike home from work in this heat.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> 30 years ago it did not bother me near this bad but today the heat and humidity hits me hard. I would not want to ride a bike home from work in this heat.


 
I wouldn't wanna ride a bike to my mailbox!


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I wouldn't wanna ride a bike to my mailbox!


I could ride one to mine. It is the 3/4 mile back UP the hill that kicks my butt.


----------



## luvs

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Damn you age quick! Time really MUST fly when you get older


 
same sorta thought.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well as the pair of you age you will realize what wasted words are! Don't mess with me today. I am getting close to 24 hours.


----------



## bczoom

Just got done picking the onions.  Looks like around 300 of them.

Going to get a bite to eat, ride the zip-line then come in and cut up all the beans I took out of the garden yesterday.


----------



## luvs

this day, i'm trying to avoid teenaged acid memeries from muley's avatar, 'goin to the 'iggle, talked to school & was very glad w/ the stuff they said, blake'll be over soon.


----------



## mak2

Good I am glad you see Muley's avartar too.  I thought I was finally having those flashbacks they promised us in the 70's.  [/I]





luvs said:


> this day, i'm trying to avoid teenaged acid memeries from muley's avatar, 'goin to the 'iggle, talked to school & was very glad w/ the stuff they said, blake'll be over soon.


----------



## luvs

mak2 said:


> Good I am glad you see Muley's avartar too. I thought I was finally having those flashbacks they promised us in the 70's. [/I]


 
oh, good. thought _i_ was the only one.


----------



## mak2

Yea, I think we are ok.


luvs said:


> oh, good. thought _i_ was the only one.


----------



## luvs

pinkie-promise~


----------



## muleman RIP

mak2 said:


> Yea, I think we are ok.


You both are just seeing things!


----------



## mak2

uh oh!   


muleman said:


> You both are just seeing things!


----------



## pirate_girl

Glad you got rid of that avatar Bill, it was making me want to hurl lol

Today..
Well.. it's been one of quiet contemplation for the most part.
Went to the library and waited all the way up until closing time for my book to come in.
The borrower never showed up, and there are like 10 of us in line to read the damn book.
Oh, and I took shewiththeweelegs on a walk in the shady cemetery.
Then I ate something light.
Brie, crackers and seedless grapes.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I think I am going to stab myself in the eye with a hot iron, because that will be more enjoyable than work today.


----------



## squerly

Took the boat out for a few hours, had a blast.  BBQing burgers and sausage’s and drinking Mississippi Mud.


----------



## Cowboy

Just brought in goodies from the garden, i figured the taters were a wasted cause with the heat and drought again this year but got about 50 lbs. Also more carrots, zuchini, green peppers and our first cantalope & watermellon for the year and lots more of those to get us through the summer. 

We lost the beans, peas, tamaters,lettuce and brocholi, but at least we are getting some goodies to make it worthwhile.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Spent all day sitting inside in the a/c.  I was outside on Wednesday and got my eyeballs sunburned.  Hurt like hell on Wednesday night.  I decided that as long as it's a 100 degrees out there that it's too hot to do anything unless it really needs doing.  I'm getting bored though so that's not going to last much longer.  

My wife has been over at the farm looking after her mother for the past week but she'll be home for good on Tuesday so that'll be another reason to get back to work.  For some reason seeing me sit around on my butt seems to upset her.


----------



## squerly

EastTexFrank said:


> For some reason seeing me sit around on my butt seems to upset her.


Yeah, whats up with that?  Give them the best years of our lives and we still can't have a couple of hours?


----------



## luvs

lazy day- snoozed late, waited on blake to arrive. gotta tidy. dishes. cook. paint nails. gonna snooze early- hafta see the rheumatologist tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting right here relaxing after a pretty rough day at work.
Got tomorrow and Tuesday off tho!


----------



## 300 H and H

pirate_girl said:


> Then I ate something light.
> Brie, crackers and seedless grapes.


 
Brie, melba toast, apple wedges and english walnuts.....

My idea of a heavenly snack.

Not much going today. It was just right at 100 deg with a south wind 10-15. To hot for much outdoors...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

That does sound like a heavenly combo, Kirk.
Thanks


----------



## tiredretired

Sheet rocking.  Rock & Roll Time Today!!  Life is good!!


----------



## squerly

TiredRetired said:


> Sheet rocking. Rock & Roll Time Today!! Life is good!!


Obviously you and I use vastly different metrics when measuring the quality of life.


----------



## pirate_girl

May go swimming this afternoon.
Then the usual-- catching up on housework.
Take myself out to din din.. then crashing for a nap.. (one of life's pleasures these days) LOL


----------



## nixon

Mowed the grass ,made some marinade ,and BBQ sauce for ribs. Walked the hounds .


----------



## tiredretired

squerly said:


> Obviously you and I use vastly different metrics when measuring the quality of life.



Haha!  As long as I can still handle this renovation project and do 100% of the work myself life is good. I feel great!!  There will come a day my friend................


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting here on this library computer, pissed off.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Sitting here on this library computer, pissed off.



Why are you on a library pc ? Hell, if you're in a library , pick up a book and ditch the online life .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spending my last night in this house(I think anyways)  Things are looking pretty bare in here.  Brought two loads to the city so far.  This friday will be the third load.  Hopefully the last load from the house.  Next week will involve me living at camp and spending my last week just relaxing and doing some final touches around the house here getting it all purdied up to either sell or rent.


----------



## EastTexFrank

squerly said:


> Obviously you and I use vastly different metrics when measuring the quality of life.



You and me both.  OK, sheet rocking isn't too, too bad but taping and bedding and then sanding ......


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Why are you on a library pc ? Hell, if you're in a library , pick up a book and ditch the online life .


I do ditch it when I'm reading, John..


----------



## Catavenger

Here is 1 thing I won't be doing: http://shine.yahoo.com/healthy-living/burning-why-people-walk-across-hot-coals-193100430.html   EVER!  Ouch


----------



## luvs

goin' nuts! my friend keeps texting me, an unannounced visitor arrived as i was waking at dawn & i'm sure i looked _gorgeous._ (okay, so it was my version of dawn- 3:30pm.) regardless. 

got recruited by a new modelling agency. gotta get 'em looked into. see if they're legit. 

goin' to the 'iggle 1st, tho. or insane, if i get another text! & i jus' got another. ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## pirate_girl

Other than the storms this morning, pretty much a day without anything much to talk about.
I like those kind of days.


----------



## squerly

Spent most of the day working at the office.   Obama never showed up.  Slacker...


----------



## bczoom

Lots of outside chores.  With 1.5" of rain yesterday, I didn't think I'd have a chance to get anything done.  I ended up mowing the lawn without getting the tires wet.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Resting up.  Tomorrow starts with an O-Dark-Thirty trip to the KU MedCenter for more testing of my youngest; they still
don't know what is causing his seizure-like activity.  Then, back to town to hit several government offices to renew the stuff
that allows us to legally work with our eldest.

Gonna be a long one.


----------



## muleman RIP

Did some major house cleaning and then napped watching the race from Indy. I need to get on the mowing around here. We had enough rain to make it really get growing.


----------



## bczoom

Danang Sailor said:


> Resting up.  Tomorrow starts with an O-Dark-Thirty trip to the KU MedCenter for more testing of my youngest; they still
> don't know what is causing his seizure-like activity.  Then, back to town to hit several government offices to renew the stuff
> that allows us to legally work with our eldest.
> 
> Gonna be a long one.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to mass this morning.
Took Gretchie for a walk down by the creek, then another one at Waterworks park.
Watched some of the Olympics, took a nap, made dinner, pulled some weeds from the east and south side of the garden shed.
Ran to the store for some stuff, took another cat nap, talked to the kids for a while (Jeff and Ty).
Logged on here.
Now logged in here and NCT at the same time.
That's a wrap!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got up late and drank coffee while watching the Olympics.  Went outside and mowed part of the yard.  Took a cool off break, it was 105° today, and watched more Olympics.  Went back outside and finished the mowing except for the back 40 which I'll do tomorrow, maybe.  It's supposed to be 105 again and I've got a lot of running around to do.  

This evening, sat around with my wife and watched TV.  You guessed it, more Olympics.    She's going to be glued to that screen for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to get on mowing today myself. We have had just enough rain to make it take off. There goes another $35 in gas! Crazy prices have jumped 26 cents since the beginning of July.


----------



## mak2

Going for my first bike ride since damn near cutting the end of my thumb off.  I am suppose to wait 12 days, close enough.  Im going nuts.


----------



## squerly

mak2 said:


> Going for my first bike ride since damn near cutting the end of my thumb off. I am suppose to wait 12 days, close enough. Im going nuts.


Pictures please.  (not your thumb, the bike.)


----------



## mak2

squerly said:


> Pictures please.  (not your thumb, the bike.)



If I have to take the dressing off again I will.  Stupidest thing I have done since I was 11 probably.  Maybe ever.  Thank goodness my chainsaw was put up.


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> Going to get on mowing today myself. We have had just enough rain to make it take off. There goes another $35 in gas!


How much are you mowing where you use 10 gallons of gas?  I think I could do about 20 acres on my ZTR for that amount...


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> How much are you mowing where you use 10 gallons of gas?  I think I could do about 20 acres on my ZTR for that amount...


I am mowing about 2-3 acres. That amount of gas will do it 4-5 times. It just pisses me off to spend more for mower gas than I can put in the Prius!


----------



## mak2

Mount a blade on that Prius, then you could mow anytime day or night and not keep anyone awake.  I cant hear those dang Prius coming up behind me when I am on my bike.


----------



## muleman RIP

Not enough ground clearance to mow. You should have mirrors on your bike anyway!


----------



## mak2

I do have a mirror and look in it about a 1000 times a ride, but hearing is a big part of safety, too.  I got an idea put a lift kit on your prius about a foot, just think, kick back, crank up the stereo, turn on hte AC and mow the whole yard on a gallon of gas.  I wonder if it could stripe.


----------



## luvs

i'm pounding the pavement. on the way i'm lookin' for a prius to kick, so i can see it tip over. after i siphon it. i need a nap, tho.
cookin', cleaning, then maybe blake-time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to the dentist.
Babysat for my little niece for an hour.
.. and my usual daily routine.


----------



## Smoochy

Nothing going on tonight since I'm at work. 


Tomorrow I may go to Starbucks and just relax with my laptop. I normally don't live a very exciting life.


----------



## bczoom

Smoochy - what do you do for a living (since you're still at work)?

Yea, my life isn't exciting either but I just hang out in "the back 40".  There isn't a Starbucks (or most anything beyond a grocery and lumber yard) within many miles.


----------



## Smoochy

bczoom said:


> Smoochy - what do you do for a living (since you're still at work)?
> 
> Yea, my life isn't exciting either but I just hang out in "the back 40".  There isn't a Starbucks (or most anything beyond a grocery and lumber yard) within many miles.



I'm an IT analyst. I basically sit around until something breaks. haha


----------



## pirate_girl

Smoochy said:


> I'm an IT analyst. I basically sit around until something breaks. haha


Where are you from?

To stay on topic, I've been working all day.


----------



## Smoochy

pirate_girl said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> To stay on topic, I've been working all day.



Tennessee



Actually, I might try to catch up on some sleep tomorrow. I've been wore out the last few days.


----------



## luvs

well, an interesting few days. i got 3 visitors since this morning. watched/ing my blake snooze. scooped litter boxes- that makes not my day. swept & lysoled & soon gonna change trash liners. gotta clean. i'm hiring a maid. bitched @ a few ppl. other than 'at....... jus' watchin' blake, watchin' the golden girls.......


----------



## muleman RIP

Watching the fog lift slowly out of the valley. Got some real good rain yesterday so outside work will be limited. Glad I got the mowing done before the rain came. Might do a little grading on the lane since the puddles show where any potholes are starting to form.


----------



## Smoochy

Slept in. Probably just going to make some coffee and relax all day.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

PAID THE CAR OFF, THAT'S WHAT I DID TODAY!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Good! Where are you taking me for lunch???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

You can have ONE item from the Dollar Menu, cuz that's all I got left


----------



## pirate_girl

Taking it easy.
Don't have anything pressing to do.
Today is all mine.


----------



## muleman RIP

Been out weed whacking behind the barn. 83F already so that might be it for outside work. Need to check the lane since the wife said it washed a little during the storms.


----------



## tiredretired

Getting ready for the grandchildren.  Going to be staying a week.  Please pray for us.


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> PAID THE CAR OFF, THAT'S WHAT I DID TODAY!!!



  Good feeling, eh?   Congrats.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

TiredRetired said:


> Good feeling, eh? Congrats.


 
Thanks, dude, it's a great feeling. And as I have already replaced so much stuff in the past year, things can only get better as the mileage climbs   Sitting at 113K right now, hell, she's still a baby.


----------



## muleman RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Thanks, dude, it's a great feeling. And as I have already replaced so much stuff in the past year, things can only get better as the mileage climbs   Sitting at 113K right now, hell, she's still a baby.


Better take some of that first payment savings and buy an extra bumper while you can!


----------



## tiredretired

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Thanks, dude, it's a great feeling. And as I have already replaced so much stuff in the past year, things can only get better as the mileage climbs   Sitting at 113K right now, hell, she's still a baby.



I've put a total of 1/2 million miles on my last three Ford Rangers.  The last one I have 166K and, knock on wood, running like a top.  I just had to replace the original battery.  I never had to replace the battery in my two previous trucks before.  LOL.  

Moral of the story.  Plenty of life left in that Ford Tortoise.


----------



## tiredretired

muleman said:


> Better take some of that first payment savings and buy an extra bumper while you can!



You are a cruel, cruel man.  Funny, but cruel.


----------



## loboloco

Today is an off day for me.  Most of the farm work is caught up, the rest is waiting for other events.  A little bit of wood work to do, but with temps close to triple digits, it can wait until evening, along with cutting the grass.


----------



## Doc

I have 4 acres of grass to cut tonight in 95 degree heat.  Won't be fun but I gots to get er done.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Better take some of that first payment savings and buy an extra bumper while you can!


 
Bumper is a long way off, but they will always be available due to the amount of these things that were built. First thing that will be done is fuel filter and coolant flush along with new upper/lower rad hoses, and any other hoses that seem squishy while I'm in there.



TiredRetired said:


> I've put a total of 1/2 million miles on my last three Ford Rangers. The last one I have 166K and, knock on wood, running like a top. I just had to replace the original battery. I never had to replace the battery in my two previous trucks before. LOL.
> 
> Moral of the story. Plenty of life left in that Ford Tortoise.


 
I just put a battery in mine this past December. Was the original one from 2003. I agree that this car has tons of life left. The motors in these are damn near bulletproof, and while she needs a few gaskets replaced (remember, 113K hard-run miles) it still runs like new, especially since I just rebuilt the ignition system a month ago. Those Rangers seem to run forever, moreso when they are the plain jane fleet trucks.


----------



## muleman RIP

Just graded the lane at the end by the town road and built 2 more breakers to get the water off. Damn hot out there. Showed 87 when I got back to the house. Skid steer is like sitting on a hot seat in this weather.


----------



## nixon

Watered the trees , bought a trijicon for my AR! Bought flowers for Jan , the end .


----------



## pirate_girl

This day sure flew by.
Took Miss Long and Low for two walks.
Watched some of the Olympics
Went to the store for ham.
Made dinner.
The End


----------



## luvs

not much. snoozed til' 9 tonite. cleaned. cooking soon. my bro visited & met blake. we're watching a fave, 'bridesmaids', & laughing! luv that movie. it's


----------



## Leni

I've got some housework to do and then I'm going to finish pruning my boysenberries.


----------



## muleman RIP

I have been goofing off since i decided it was too hot to run the weedeater.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> I have been goofing off since i decided it was too hot to run the weedeater.


  I have been goofing off because I'm at WORK!   Very slow the past couple days, kinda hard to stay awake with nothing to do but stare at the computer screen. So we are watching the weather. Had one heavy downpour a little bit ago. Literal translation of 'raining buckets' no joke. Calmed down now, but more coming, maybe. Now I will take the time to plan my route for tomorrows sales.


----------



## mak2

I am (suppose to be) researching something. I think I have found what I need and can't really do anything with it till Wednesday. So now I have internet drift.  There are a lot of distractions around here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mak2 said:


> I am (suppose to be) researching something. I think I have found what I need and can't really do anything with it till Wednesday. So now I have internet drift. There are a lot of distractions around here.


 
Look over there! It's a polka dancing monkey!


----------



## mak2

Damn, missed that.  





Rusty Shackleford said:


> Look over there! It's a polka dancing monkey!


----------



## muleman RIP

mak2 said:


> Damn, missed that.


Why? Too busy looking at Octomom's nude pics?


----------



## Leni

I am so sick of hearing about her.  Same for the Kardasians.


----------



## nixon

Watering trees, staying in the ac as much as possible .as soon as it cools down a bit ,I'll walk the hounds .


----------



## luvs

me too, leni! them & also the tanorexic mom. 

i snoozed the day away. gotta clean the fridge of old produce & lamb lollipops i let stay in there fer too many days. take a stroll to 1 of the city trashcans as garbage day isn't for days. tidied this room & the 'kitch. hafta fold several loads of laundry. yay.
then relax w/ blake. see if he would rather visit ppl @ the bar later on.
flippin' btwn food tv & baseball now.


----------



## luvs

i watched the olympics., America! now i'm gonna snooze. 'nite.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i watched the olympics., America!


43 we've got now.
Michael, Katie and Missy! whoo hooo!!


----------



## luvs

good day to read 'the help' & lounge. already tidied. already needing a nap. i can't get enough snooze for once. got another likely full week. in fact, i'm on my way to nappin' now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got up very early and went out for breakfast..went to Mass.. going to get ready for work in 20 minutes or so.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Went out to get furnace filters and softener salt. Replaced the filter, added salt, changed a turn lamp in the truck, put air in the tires, gave the dog his flea and heartworm stuff


----------



## luvs

finally a day to not clean~
i miss my Mom. doubt she'll visit, tho. she used to.
i'm 'fraid to snooze. i grew a she-chest last nite when i zonked.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing! haha
Nope, actually took me Gretchie for a walk down Flat Creek towpath.
Had to wear a hoodie! It's cool and breezy out there!

Today I shall cook, relax and not worry about a thing.
Sounds like a plan...


----------



## muleman RIP

Watching the sun shine on green grass.


----------



## Big Dog

Delivering tractors ............ My best friend bought two new JD and we went and picked them up. 2720  (31HP) with 60" belly mower and a 4320 (48HP) with HD loader.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Today I went to the mailbox. Got a package I've been waiting for, oh, and also the Title to the Ford! Was a good malbox visit.


----------



## muleman RIP

Caught the last 6 minutes of the Giants losing to the Jaguars. Then the Nationwide race at the Glen. Too wet to mow so I am going to continue in goof off mode.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

muleman said:


> Caught the last 6 minutes of the Giants losing to the Jaguars. Then the Nationwide race at the Glen. Too wet to mow so I am going to continue in goof off mode.


 I thought about watching it, but the magic is gone when you know it's a rerun


----------



## bczoom

That's a nice load there Dawg!  At the limit of your truck?

Just got out of work.  I hate working on Saturdays...

Drizzle outside so I think I'll go take a nap.


----------



## Leni

Me?  I'm just trying to stay cool.  109 today.


----------



## muleman RIP

Leni said:


> Me?  I'm just trying to stay cool.  109 today.


74 today and going to cool down to 52 tonight.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Just over 80 here, but you wouldn't know it. 62 tonight. Bill, you better get an extra blanket for tonight, you know how you old folks get when it's cold


----------



## pirate_girl

Departing for a few hours for some dinner, tv and dog walking.


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Departing for a few hours for some dinner, tv and dog walking.


That walking TV's is hard work...... Watching Texans -Panthers game now.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Workin on some sesame ginger grilled chicken now.  mmmm-mmmmm


----------



## muleman RIP

I nuked some stir fry from yesterday and since it was for me put some low sodium soy on it. Temp is dropping quick and the wind is blowing pretty good. Should be a good night for sleeping.


----------



## luvs

i'm sneezin, then i gotta quiz my luv on mcats.
if he scores well, i'll make dinner. pasta.


----------



## Big Dog

bczoom said:


> That's a nice load there Dawg!  At the limit of your truck?


Nah, I actually have room for a few more tons! Frankly an easy load ..............


----------



## Ironman

We had an Olympic ball fetching competition today and boy, these guys are really tired. That should keep them outta my hair for a while.


----------



## muleman RIP

Till they hear the microwave or a chip bag rattle.


----------



## Ironman

muleman said:


> Till they hear the microwave or a chip bag rattle.


They ears are trained for that.


----------



## muleman RIP

Our Pom can hear the microwave bell outside the house. This place is so tight you can't hear a car horn but he hears that bell and is at the door in a panic that he might miss some grub.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Our Pom can hear the microwave bell outside the house. This place is so tight you can't hear a car horn but he hears that bell and is at the door in a panic that he might miss some grub.


Gretchen will do a back flip off the sofa and land on her feet when the microwave dings if I nuke a bag of corn-- Popcorn's Ready!

She can also hear a leaf hit the lawn outside the open window at night, and goes into a fit of barking.. usually right beside my head.

Cute doggies, Ironman.


----------



## luvs

like my 2 meowers. they'll be in the extra room, loungin'- i'll suddenly have 2  starin' @ me if i so much as get a few almonds.
anyhows, relaxin'. i really need to get to Church. 
quiz blake on 'dem mcats. 
call my Mom & my bro & my Dad & a few friends.
the usual neatening. my desk needs it.
cook dinner later on.
watchin', 'bridesmaids' on demand, yet again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to Mass, had brunch at a place called Ike's, did some shopping.
Another nice day here too!


----------



## luvs

2 the bar. 2 friggin' ppl keep calling-, 1, the 'tender- luv 'er, she's a sweetie- 2, my luv. both tryin' to get me to get there. dammit. see yinz.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got a call early this morning telling me I was 'on call'.. oh really?
This is my regular Monday off!
Last time I checked the schedule, I wasn't on.

Every single time state inspection happens, they all jump around like idiots when we are _suddenly _short staffed.

That's not my problem.. it's not* my* problem She didn't want to show up today knowing we'd already had the ombudsman and the fire marshal in last week ... hint hint! we're in the window!-- 
I/We deal with IT every other time of the year.
I've worked short staffed, now YOU deal with it when you all hope we make the top 10 list this year in U.S News & World Report.
blehh..
/rant over..


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman

pirate_girl said:


> Got a call early this morning telling me I was 'on call'.. oh really?
> This is my regular Monday off!
> Last time I checked the schedule, I wasn't on.
> 
> Every single time state inspection happens, they all jump around like idiots when we are _suddenly _short staffed.
> 
> That's not my problem.. it's not* my* problem She didn't want to show up today knowing we'd already had the ombudsman and the fire marshal in last week ... hint hint! we're in the window!--
> I/We deal with IT every other time of the year.
> I've worked short staffed, now YOU deal with it when you all hope we make the top 10 list this year in U.S News & World Report.
> blehh..
> /rant over..


 
"Short Handed" today are we? Well..welcome to the club! (haha). And it sounds like you guys could use some help where are. What kind of openings do you think would be well suited to a character of my unique dimensions and mental acumen? And do actually refer to you as "Pirate Girl" on the job app?


----------



## pirate_girl

incredibl_shrinkingman said:


> What kind of openings do you think would be well suited to a character of my unique dimensions and mental acumen? And do actually refer to you as "Pirate Girl" on the job app?


I think you'd do well as a night janitor.. oh no! sorry, one of those guys who are employed as an Environmental Service Specialist!
With your short stature, you could surely fit into tight, hidden spaces.. ridding the place of all things nasty and icky.

No, I am not a pirate girl there, but have been known to act like one when the need arises.. you know wielding a large sword (needle) on deck.. occasionally muttering Arrrrhhh.. as duty calls.


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman

pirate_girl said:


> I think you'd do well as a night janitor.. oh no! sorry, one of those guys who are employed as an Environmental Service Specialist!
> With your short stature, you could surely fit into tight, hidden spaces.. ridding the place of all things nasty and icky.
> 
> No, I am not a pirate girl there, but have been known to act like one when the need arises.. you know wielding a large sword (needle) on deck.. occasionally muttering Arrrrhhh.. as duty calls.


 
Excuse me...of all the positions at your place of employment, all you can recommend for me is, Janitor...ahem, Environmental Service Specialist!? I'm thinking I'll pass on that...not that such an assignment is beneath me. And don't you dare even go there, I see your expression, before you can say "What!?"  It's just I've found that job, retrieving "all things nasty & icky" quite hazardous. How so? Well...like Cats, I've had a not so pleasent experience with a *grumbles* Vacuum Cleaner! Besides, the places you employees leave used chewing gum!! grrrrrr...


----------



## pirate_girl

incredibl_shrinkingman said:


> Excuse me...of all the positions at your place of employment, all you can recommend for me is, Janitor...ahem, Environmental Service Specialist!? I'm thinking I'll pass on that...not that such an assignment is beneath me. And don't you dare even go there, I see your expression, before you can say "What!?"




What????????????
Okay then.. I think we have an opening in dietary, you could be the head cook.
Simple.
Just drop you down in each and every pot.. shove your little butt into a convection oven, fryer..hot plates and steamers.. you could walk or swim around in those, then jump back out with your_ little_ doo rag or hair net all soaking wet and askew, announcing the quality of the grub.. deeming it worthy of being served!!

What'cha think?


----------



## incredibl_shrinkingman

pirate_girl said:


> What????????????
> Okay then.. I think we have an opening in dietary, you could be the head cook.
> Simple.
> Just drop you down in each and every pot.. shove your little butt into a convection oven, fryer..hot plates and steamers.. you could walk or swim around in those, then jump back out with your_ little_ doo rag or hair net all soaking wet and askew, announcing the quality of the grub.. deeming it worthy of being served!!
> 
> What'cha think?


Arrgghh!!! And Move outta me way!! Can't you see I'm...sweeping...down here! *grumbles*


----------



## pirate_girl

LOL!!!


----------



## luvs

lollie, i've seen inspection week/s~
vacuums an' clean this-'an-that's, food properly cooked, soap dispensers full, the best of the best on duty, tables washed, cleanin' abound, on & on. as stressful 4 us as yinz!


----------



## muleman RIP

Today will be tame the jungle day around here. In between rain showers. Damn grass was nice when it was not growing. Since we got some rain it is going nuts!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

incredibl_shrinkingman said:


> Arrgghh!!! And Move outta me way!! Can't you see I'm...sweeping...down here! *grumbles*


 
Dude, you are nuts! Stick with me, kid, and you'll go far here 



muleman said:


> Today will be tame the jungle day around here. In between rain showers. Damn grass was nice when it was not growing. Since we got some rain it is going nuts!


 
Pretty miserable way to fire off the mornin, eh? I didn't figure the rain was supposed to start till the afternoon, but sure enough, when I got up everything was wet, and drove to work in the rain. People here are insane enough when driving on dry roads! Geez!!

Today I am at work, which means I ain't doin nothin. Case closed


----------



## luvs

considering 'da hospital. it hurts to breathe. i think it's jus' microaspiration. callin' blake. he's a nurse. i think i may have pneoumonia. lovely.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I've got to get back to work today and do something.  I goofed off the last couple of days.  Man, it's tough to force yourself to go out and work when it's heading for another 100+ day.  This heat is just draining me right now.  I wish summer was over.


----------



## Fairygirl

Getting my hair cut


----------



## Leni

Trying to stay cool is the biggie.  I pan to work on the crochet bags my girl friend and I are making to sell on Etsie.  She does the crochet and I do the linings and finishing.


----------



## muleman RIP

Time for a break from mowing and this humidity. Only a few drops of rain so far but the dewpoint is killer. Grass is so lush and green it wants to clog the bagger chute. Ended up cutting the real thick areas as high as it would go and then doing it again at the normal height! Came in and fired up the a/c and closed the windows.


----------



## luvs

went to an appt.
i got a few areas biopsied. i luv when a doctor says u shouldn't notice pain, only slight pressure.
um, yeah. not a thing. i only say, 'that wasn't enough lidocaine!' very loudly for kicks & glance to see them furiously cleaning & applying pressure to the area w/ gauze sponges. yet she says, 'that's only pressure.' 
noooo.....
she biopsied 'bout this __ much tissue from the 1 place. i saw her put it into the container. 
so 'couse, she puts x-tra lidocaine in, & voila! the other 1, 'nothin.
now to the 'iggle.
later, guys~


----------



## Smoochy

Planning on sleeping in tomorrow before work. As long as my dog lets me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to my Bucks and some Purdue team..

13-7 third quarter/Boilermakers
Go Bucks!!


----------



## pirate_girl

whoohooooo!!!

Bucks!!

Final score--29/22 in OT.. yay!


----------



## muleman RIP

Went to see the Amish today to find out when they could cut my wood. He told me to come pick them up at 9:30 but when I got there it was only him. The boys were all working out so I ended up doing more than I should but we got half a log truck load cut and split. I dumped it in under the roof of the woodshed with the skid steer. I hurt pretty bad but that will refill me to where I started at a few weeks ago at least. I will get it stacked over the weekend even if it hurts. We have a long way to go to cut it all.


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't do much of anything today really.
Am looking forward to the long weekend off.
My job has been mighty stressful lately, as has some other stuff which I won't mention.
I cooked dinner, cleaned, took a nap, and screamed at the dog a little while ago for running around barking over something.. which I think must be a cat (possum or coon) under my abode throwing her into fits.
All floor vents are closed, furnace is off.. space heater is on.
I'll deal with it tomorrow.


----------



## luvs

i hafta clean & tidy here. wash a few dishes, FIFO the 'kitch, call my Mom & blake. may stroll to the bar tonite- the 1 bartender has a gift fer me she says i'll luv. i have coupons fer her new Grandson, anyhow. gotta call her to see if she's bartending tonite.


----------



## Doc

I was part of the work party that took all the docks out of the river at my boat club.  One member works for a large equipment company and he was able to borrow a big back hoe that we used to hoist the docks off the trailer and place them exactly where we wanted to store them.  Made things go quicker for sure.   River was up a little and we had a strong current but we were able to get the job done by noon (we started at 8).  Not bad.  Another boating season done gone.


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn cold to play in the water today Doc. Till I drained all my waterers and hydrants in the barn my hands were getting numb from the ice water. Do you just stack the docks out of flood depth till next year?


----------



## thcri RIP

I rode my bike 20 miles today with a group of about 10 people.  Tad bit on the chili side but did get 20 miles in.  Now work around the house or cabin.


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> Damn cold to play in the water today Doc. Till I drained all my waterers and hydrants in the barn my hands were getting numb from the ice water. Do you just stack the docks out of flood depth till next year?


It was a little cold at first but while working it seemed to get warm quick.  Wasn't long till many of us were shedding a layer or two.  It got up to 40, which wasn't bad.   A couple of us about took a dip in the water when a long chain of 7 (16ft) docks hit a stationary pole and the two of us on those docks about lost our balance.  Semi close call.  

We store the docks up in the yard (where the sheds are that we store all the boats in), some are stacked and ones that need barrels replaced are put single layer in another area so that we can work on them during the off season.   Our yard is well above flood stage, thank goodness.


----------



## lilbopeep

I am feeling lucky!

Man, gas stations that are open in NJ are unreal!! Lines are so long and prices have gone up BIG time!!

I just got back from PA. Took me 1 hour to get there from pull up to filled up 10 minutes! $3.61 a gallon for regular. Amazing. So round trip 2 hr 10 minute. I would still be waiting on line to get 10 gallons (odd/even system here) for maybe a dollar more a gallon.


----------



## Doc

Hope the stations all get power this weekend.   Having to drive 120 miles round trip to fill up when you might get 350 per tank full is not such a good deal, even if gas was cheaper.  At least you had enough gas to drive that far to get more.  And yep, I would have done the same thing in your situation.  Waiting in lines like that is the worst.  We had to do that after that freak storm went through here last summer.


----------



## jimbo

First thing I picked up leaves, took a break, picked up more leaves, still some to pick up tomorrow, but the smell of a martini got to me.

This is only the first run.  About half off the trees.


----------



## lilbopeep

Andy suggested getting some yellow gas cans to get diesel fuel for my furnace. BUT all the place that have power and are open don't have any of those cans and they won't let you put it in anything else. SO if I can't find cans and the fuel company can't deliver I will have to heat the house with the oven and clothes dryer and be a nervous wreck waiting for this next storm thats supposed to hit on tuesday or wednesday. If we get the snow and freezing weather the water pipes will break and this area can't deal with any more water problems on the ground or a water outage.

Hub worked all night then had to change a flat tire on his car before he went to gas staion this morning. That car didn't have enough gas to make it to PA. He waited 2 1/2 hours before they announced they were only going to take cash now. He had to come home and thankfully I had some cash left. He waited another 3 hours for gas and now he is at a Pep Boys getting the tire patched. He refuses to get a cell phone or else I could have brought him the money and saved him the second 3 1/2 hour wait.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time, Peeps.


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> I'm sorry you're having such a hard time, Peeps.


 Thank you so much. I lost cell signal again so I have no phones at the moment which is even more upsetting.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you so much. I lost cell signal again so I have no phones at the moment which is even more upsetting.


And I saw where you broke a tooth as well.
It's not like you've got enough to contend with already.. things just keep a' rolling in once the shit hits the fan it seems.
My thoughts and prayers are with you darling.
xo


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> And I saw where you broke a tooth as well.
> It's not like you've got enough to contend with already.. things just keep a' rolling in once the shit hits the fan it seems.
> My thoughts and prayers are with you darling.
> xo


 Thank you Lollie. I tried to call you but lost cell signal.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie. I tried to call you but lost cell signal.


No problem.


----------



## pirate_girl

lilbopeep said:


> Thank you Lollie. I tried to call you but lost cell signal.


Success.. 
I hope that was you.
I'll call you back..


----------



## pirate_girl

Peeps.. you are a RIOT!
You haven't lost your sense of humour.
That's one good thing to keep even when times get tough.. and you've got it tougher than anyone on this forum right now.
Love you girl.
Keep your chin up, and.. keep that cat in line! LOL


----------



## lilbopeep

pirate_girl said:


> Peeps.. you are a RIOT!
> You haven't lost your sense of humour.
> That's one good thing to keep even when times get tough.. and you've got it tougher than anyone on this forum right now.
> Love you girl.
> Keep your chin up, and.. keep that cat in line! LOL


 Thanks I will try. Nothing is safe around this little demon cat!! If he can't eat it he hides it!!


----------



## squerly

I've been commandeered to drive around all day looking for appliances and plumbing fixtures for the house we are building.  I'd rather poke myself in the eye with a stick...


----------



## muleman RIP

SIL got some virus on her computer that won't even let the MS site connect in safe mode. Told her she can kiss everything goodbye and I will take my OEM disk over and reload it since she has never found hers since moving 5 years ago. Frustrating 2 hours.


----------



## mav812003

same happend to me last night. i feel with you ;-)


----------



## JEV

Making party rye loaves and Italian sourdough baguettes.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wanted to pull the batteries out of my backhoe but it is still 25 F outside. Maybe later if it warms up. Have to modify a bird stand for the wife also. That I can do inside.


----------



## BigAl RIP

So Far .... Just wakin up . Sore as all hell . I have no idea what the day will bring .


----------



## luvs

goin' over to my Mom's. my brother got sent to get me. getting my boots. so sleepy. my Mum says i could snooze there.
& she said i could dye my hair there. she'll clean, says she. she has yet to use tish/snooky dyes. they better have cleanser! takes me an hour to clean when i dye my hair. oh, my


----------



## luvs

i'm envisioning my holiday. the hair dye. then my Mommmie dearest. a wire hanger & a lecture. a can of cleanser. oh, my.

-


----------



## Dargo

Setting sail. See y'all next year!


----------



## luvs

was a Very Merry Christmas. Santa was over while we were zonked.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was a strange Christmas.

Got wakend at 5:00 by the hail bouncing off the roof.  Drove to the farm at 8:00 for our usual Christmas in the mother of all thunder and lightning storms only to find that their power had been knocked out.  

Got soaked to the skin powering up the RV so we could cook breakfast for everybody.

Opened all the presents by candlelight and flashlight.  

Got all the usual pressies except for one.  It was a redneck wine bottle opener.  It had the usual foil cutter and bottle stopper but it also contained a one of those small Skil cordless srewdrivers and a corkscrew that attached directly to it.  Push the forward button and drill the corkscrew right into the cork, reverse direction and back the cork right on out of there.  It was hilarious .... and it works.


----------



## luvs

, haha! way i figure, etf, the cheaper the booze, the higher the alcohol content. 

think i got 5 pairs of aeropostale jammies & 2+ aero hoodies. me & my Mum were in a tangle over whose were whose. her's were the sm., & i got the xs pairs. (she got beautiful jewelry- a many-carat bracelet of diamond/sapphire, that is luvely w/ her new diamond-sapphire ring. great-looking w/ her other jewlery.)


----------



## Galvatron

Ballroom dancing...just kidding i am scratching my arse.


----------



## muleman RIP

Mounting the studded tires on my plow truck. Will take the skid steer and move some more wood closer to the boiler and cover it up before the big snow gets here. Have the snowmelt warming up now. Would be nice to get a nap so i can plow tonight.


----------



## Leni

Hi and welcome.  We do have an introductions page.  It is #11 on the list.


----------



## leadarrows

I will move my post thanks.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Just got back from the semi-annual trip to the cardiologist.  What fun.  She is happy with the results of all the recent labs, but
not quite so happy about my BP.  We're working on it.


----------



## luvs

i'm snoozing!

until my phones ring. that'll begin @ near-8:00 this morning. then whose to say~ the day has yet to begin.


----------



## muleman RIP

Today I get the annual pacemaker diagnostics. Just love when they stick all those electrode pasties everywhere and take the hair along when they peel them off.


----------



## squerly

Taking Murph to the vet for a "snip".


----------



## muleman RIP

Been busy for 2 days even if only for a few hours each. Amish guy came and cut while I rooted the logs out of the snow and hauled the pieces over to the woodshed. Hope this takes us to warm weather or till I can afford another load. He has taxes to pay same as I do and the snow collapsed 2 of his big greenhouses. Cost him 3K to order a replacement for one.


----------



## luvs

my Mom is visiting when the freezin' rain quits. we've a few places to be. i wanna get lunch, & hafta clean later on this evening. yay. looks as tho a tornado went through here. should quit having ppl over if they're gonna get drunk & dishevel the place.
suppsed to get groceries, tho unsure if i'll have time to.


----------



## muleman RIP

Watching it snow. Will get the plow out and do the lane and the neighbors place. Cold is rolling in behind this storm and next week is going to be Brrrr.


----------



## Mark.Sibole

Watching it snow and debating if I want to go outside and see what I can break.


----------



## Danang Sailor

I *was* working around the house ... now, I'm busy sending emails to my Representative and Senators, with copies to my State
people as well.  Obama's bullshit gun and ammo plans have to be vigorously opposed.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Just bought a couple of high capacity magazines for a pistol which are on back order and expected in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Leni

We're going to be running errands today.  Right now it is 60 with a wind out of the north and clear skies.


----------



## FrancSevin

REDDOGTWO said:


> Just bought a couple of high capacity magazines for a pistol which are on back order and expected in a couple of weeks.


 
Well anything headed for New York State , is now back in inventory.


----------



## muleman RIP

There are moves already to repeal most of that bill as well as legal action since they broke the law by not having a time for public review. Ain't nobody going to comply with those magazine or ammo background checks anyway.


----------



## squerly

Painting.   

Another before/after post.


----------



## luvs

the bartender & a pal were requesting we meet 'em at the bar. may jus' cook here- we're deciding.


----------



## lilbopeep

Watching the snow falling and waiting for my dough to rise for Kaiser rolls.


----------



## muleman RIP

Staying inside as much as possible. Was going to tear the power supply out of this computer and it has now decided to run a steady cooler temp. I feel like crap after going to the docs yesterday so it might wait till Monday.


----------



## FrancSevin

Celebrating my last day as a worker bee. Tomorrow, I officialy begin my collection of SS.

The crew held a retirement party at work today. I think they thought their evil mean boss was quitting. Wrong!

After Cake and a nice lunch together, I reminded them to "get back to work."

Same goes for you guys out there. Keep workin' and contributing so my SS checks cash!


----------



## Leni

No can do Franc.  I retired 7 years ago.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At work.  Last one here at the office.  Off next week for march break.  Just kickin back the last few minutes before heading out.


----------



## lilbopeep

Nasty snowy day SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I made my first Sesame Kaiser Rolls


----------



## Leni

That makes me hungry.  I took DD shopping for jeans today.  She also wanted a new purse.  It was a great reminder of why I hate to shop.


----------



## muleman RIP

Woke up in pain. Probably from loading this one BIG piece of wood in the boiler tonight. Was about 1" too long for the splitter and ended up near where I load the wood. Since it was down to good hot coals I snatched it up and shoved it in. Way more than I should be lifting.


----------



## luvs

Leni said:


> That makes me hungry. I took DD shopping for jeans today. She also wanted a new purse. It was a great reminder of why I hate to shop.


 
my Mum would easily identify w/ this.
i call her several times a day, reminding her of the fact that she is buying me another pair of boots. the ones she bought very recently, except a different shade. she has yet to learn of the full extent of how much she's payin' fer my visit to the salon & that dinner she is buying us.
u only get one midlife crisis, & i'm fully using mine. dammit.

p.s.- u'll pull through


----------



## muleman RIP

Woke up just before the time change!


----------



## sundance12

Now dont hate me.... Heading to Cocoa Beach for surf board competition  10-12 ft waves,temp 72


----------



## muleman RIP

You should have rain by tomorrow. I am waiting for my ears to quit ringing from air chiseling a new burning barrel. They really rattle when you are hammering on them. Too windy now to burn but rain is forecast for tomorrow here as well.


----------



## luvs

my Mom visited me. bought me a new coat & 2 hoodies from aeropostale & brought my laundry, too. she luvs that place. i now own the same coat i got last year, 'cept this year, it's pink.


----------



## muleman RIP

The cat is not impressed!


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> The cat is not impressed!


 
poor cat is so old, he snoozes as often as me.

btw, i've found 3 containers of kitty litter, this new oxy-dishsoap, a 12-pk. of t.p., paper towels, garbage can liners, benedryl, & a shoppin' bag of clean socks/tees. my Mom leaves stuff scattered about my place so randomly, as tho i would not notice sudden strategic placement of items in my humble abode.
luv my Mum. that benedryl is directly in front of me & in my line of vision. literally.


----------



## luvs

muley! u would know better than me. ur a half-mule. i'm a woman. & my cat has obviously drank too much. gatorade.


----------



## squerly

Lovin Spoonful in 12 minutes!


----------



## muleman RIP

Cool. They always had a great sound.


----------



## Leni

I was at the garden today.  Weeded and planted some more blackberries along with some tomatoes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Let's see.  Was at church for the early good friday service.  Was part of a play in that service.  Then headed over to my fiancee's old house to get it ready for the real estate lady to come take some pictures so we can list it.  Worked my butt off all day basically.


----------



## Leni

Then it is time for both of you to put the footies up and relax.


----------



## luvs

being in the presence of people beyond many leaps & bounds ahead of me. i'm humbled & beyond honored that they chose pittsburgh.


----------



## JEV

Printed out the forms & envelopes, signed them and wrote the checks to the feds and the state. Off to the Post Office in the morning to send in my taxes. Business was down 22.6% for all of 2012 (my worst year in the last 10 years), so the tax bite was not as bad as last year.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Took the dogs for a walk.

Weeded the veggie garden.  I'll dig in the compost and manure tomorrow afternoon and then I'll be ready to plant.

As long as the Alleve keeps working I'll get 'r done.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to plant some things in the garden today on way or another. Expecting more rain tonight and it is past time for peas and onions.


----------



## Danang Sailor

I was planning on doing some planting, but we've got frost warnings (!!) for mid-week so I'm going to wait a few more
days.  Now I haven't got a good excuse not to work on stuff inside the house.


----------



## muleman RIP

I ended up going around and putting marker ribbon on the fence wire and found one insulator the deer knocked off the post. Will put out a few onions later and some peas. It is warming up quick but the wind is also blowing like mad as the day goes on.


----------



## bczoom

Pressure washed the back patio (10x40' concrete), the concrete around the shop, an old picnic table (which now needs sanded) and a few other things.  Nice wind here as well so it was perfect for over-seeding areas that need it _using the throw the seed with the wind method._  Just came in to get dry socks and shoes before heading back out to... _I don't know yet._


----------



## luvs

my doctor called me early this morning. then i got a visitor earlier. then i went fer a stroll. in a 2-block stretch, i passed by 1 insane guy, & got lectured by an elderly lady. the elderly woman says, '& where is ur coat, miss~'. i was kinda baffled, & said, 'well, i've got a hoodie & a tee on, ma'am.' (i was warm!) she gave me that _look _(the look generally reserved fer severe infractions, & generally used by ur Parents when ur a kiddo.) then she went on her way once she shook her head @ me. then i passed by the insane guy. he was talkin' to himself over money very loudly. i saw nary a phone, nor a bluetooth....... jus' him. apparantly, his pal was invisible to me & others.
soon i'll be cooking food. sheesh!


----------



## squerly

The last few days have been beautiful so I started the fence that will surround my garden and my beehives.  Hives are supposed to be here this weekend!


----------



## muleman RIP

Lots of electrified high tensile if you want to keep the bear out.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Lots of electrified high tensile if you want to keep the bear out.


Roger that! I have 250' of 14 gage 2"X4" welded wire fencing that goes on the poles.  Haven't picked up the electric fence stuff yet cuz I was hoping to find the charger (used) in the local paper but it doesn't look like that's going to happen.  Last week there were two solar powered electric fence chargers but by the time I called they were gone.

But the bee's will be here on Sunday so I've got to have it done by then.


----------



## muleman RIP

The bear will tear that fence in a heartbeat and the coon will climb it. Use the long standoff insulators on the outside of the wire starting 6 inches off the ground and then every foot with one on top. Get the good spring handle from Agway($5) for over the gate opening and another halfway up as the bear will climb it. Put welded wire on the inside of the gate to keep bunnies and coons from helping themselves. Possums climb too. The all love your garden as much as you do. Walking the dogs around the perimeter regularly helps also. Let them pee outside of it as well.


----------



## Leni

So glad that I don't have those problems.  The community garden is next to a wildlife reserve so we get rabbits.  Squirrels are all over the place.  Once in a while we'll get a snowy egret going after the lizards.  

At home we have opossums, the darn squirrels, and I've seen raccons.  Never seen the bandits in my backyard.  

Near the hills people will see coyotes but they don't come that far into the Valley.


----------



## 300 H and H

Getting ready to "serve my time" at the daughtes dance recitel....Ask me if I am excited......She is in only 3 of some 30 dance acts...Yahn...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Leni

Now Daddy. Daughter will be thrilled that you are there. My sister and I took ballet lessons and participated in several recitals. Same with piano. Our parents of course were there. We would have been in tears if they hadn't been there.


----------



## 300 H and H

I know...Gotta go!


----------



## Leni

Yep!


----------



## luvs

i snoozed. now, i hafta put a few cosmetics on. then exercise. call my friends to gripe over my boyfriend. i fed my cats & cleaned. i lead a very interesting life.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to plant some garden which has taken a back seat to the bees for a few weeks. Glad I got the grass finally beat down to a workable height yesterday before the rain came in last night. Need to do a second planting of sweet corn as the first is up and growing now.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I've got 15 fence posts to set.  My back is hurting pretty good this morning so I could put it off until tomorrow but tomorrow is already pretty full and overflowing.  So, it has to be today.  I'll pop a couple of Alleve and get after it this afternoon when it dries out a little and see how far I can get.  

Getting old isn't for cissies.


----------



## Tweeker

Alieve only works for me if I take it with two aspirin 
Excedrin Tylenol are worthless
Tweeker


----------



## Big Dog

In the garagemahall listening to country music, reloading, and drinking beer!


----------



## Tweeker

That's what I want to do


----------



## Big Dog

That's what we do in PA ............ you know us clingers to God, guns, and bible ........ gonna punch some holes later off the back porch!


----------



## Tweeker

Sweet 
I have to go to arizona to do that
But the drives well worth it
Tweeker


----------



## squerly

Went shopping with Trish, seems we need new furniture for the house we're building.  So while her and the sales person are matching materials I wandered off to make the best of a bad situation.  Found a chair and plopped down.  Turns out this chair was the most comfortable chair I've ever sat in.  Seriously nice chair.  It wasn't that it looked so great but it sure was comfortable.   

An hour later we left... with the chair.


----------



## muleman RIP

When it feels right you buy it. Had one for 18 years till it succumbed to teenagers. Slept many an hour in that chair watching the TV.


----------



## FrancSevin

I've been whineing all day with some Crossfire friends at Cedar Lakes Winery nearWright City/ Forestell MO.

http://cedarlakecellars.com/


----------



## muleman RIP

Got the whole center bay in my building cleaned up from a winters worth of mud so I can do some vehicle work. Then filled some herb boxes with good dirt from the chicken pen mixed with sand and more good dirt from the garden. We planted a bunch of stuff that was way root bound in the greenhouses. Cantaloupes and melons and some other stuff I can't pronounce. Need to get more corn in and run the mini tiller between the rows that are up and growing. Peas are finally getting going and raspberries are flowering and forming fruit. Crazy weather is to get down to 40 the next 2 nights.


----------



## FrancSevin

squerly said:


> Went shopping with Trish, seems we need new furniture for the house we're building. So while her and the sales person are matching materials I wandered off to make the best of a bad situation. Found a chair and plopped down. Turns out this chair was the most comfortable chair I've ever sat in. Seriously nice chair. It wasn't that it looked so great but it sure was comfortable.
> 
> An hour later we left... with the chair.


 
Several years back we bought a couch for that same reason. We were at a "cheap" furniture store buying stuff for the office and I layed on it. It was faux leather, ugly and didn't match a thing we owned but,,,it went home with me. 
Still the oddity in the room
Still looks cheap
Still the wrong color
Still the wrong material

Still the most comfortable couch for a nap ever.

And when I finish the ranch house, it will take it's honored place on the front porch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,right next to the old Maytag washer


----------



## EastTexFrank

I had a recliner like that for 16-years.  My wife tried to throw it out twice and I rescued it both times.  It felt like losing an old friend when it finally had to go.  I still miss that thing.  I've never found another one that just "fit" like it did.


----------



## DaveNay

Picked my nose and farted


----------



## Danang Sailor

Germanfest at Sacred Heart church.  Stuffed myself on sauerbraten, kraut, German slaw, sausages, bierocks, beer,
and other goodies.  If they held this more than once a year I'd weigh at least a a quarter ton!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> Germanfest at Sacred Heart church.  Stuffed myself on sauerbraten, kraut, German slaw, sausages, bierocks, beer,
> and other goodies.  If they held this more than once a year I'd weigh at least a a quarter ton!



And you'd freekin' deserve to.  

Me?  I went out to sink 15 fenceposts in the ground.  I got to #8, turned round and slipped while holding a 5"x5"x8" post and wrenched my back again.  F**k it, more pills, take it easy for a couple of days and fall even further behind.  

I should have remembered that even God rested on Sunday and just taken today OFF.


----------



## squerly

Suggestion...


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to get the kettle boiling after breakfast and start doing more beehive frames. Will need them quickly once the hayfields come in. Clover is flowering or real close after this last heat spell. Need to plant more corn in the garden.


----------



## squerly

FrancSevin said:


> And when I finish the ranch house, it will take it's honored place on the front porch,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,right next to the old Maytag washer


  How uncharacteristically ghetto of you Franc…


----------



## luvs

spent this morning w/ blake. now, i'm watching a terantino movie. while i find stuff to occupy me. arguing w/ my dad.


----------



## JEV

Went to work to support the wagon riders so they can get their EBT cards refilled and eat better than me.


----------



## luvs

i'll be gathering items from my place fer the church flea market. i luv summers, here. this is the eventful month of summer daze. maybe i'll make a few items to sell @ the art fest.


----------



## squerly

Worked on the garden fence, this stuff is not as easy to work with as I had thought.   Tomorrow I'll put up the electric wire's.  Bee's will be here on Friday!


----------



## Leni

Calling the insurance to report that I was rear ended in a three car accident.  I was car #1.  Car #2 was pushed into me by car #3.  Car #3 is totaled.  Car #2 has significant damage but is drivable.  My car has slight damage but my neck is hurting.  An 18 year old girl was driving her boy friends car.  The poor thing was hysterical but it's a good thing that no one was really hurt.


----------



## luvs

oh, geez, leni. glad ur well.


----------



## EastTexFrank

squerly said:


> Suggestion...



Suggestion been took.  

I used a PHD to dig the holes but you still have to use a breaker bar and a clam shell digger to get then to depth and clean them out.  The night after I dug the holes we had a horrendous thunderstorm that washed half the dirt back into the hole.  Had to dig it out again yesterday before I started setting the posts.  

I piddled away today giving my back a days rest but we'll finish setting the posts tomorrow and then I have to go get the 1"x6'x16' boards.  Still a few days work left and my wife has me signed up for a bunch of other ancillary stuff that is just going to delay it even longer.  

First order of business tomorrow is to pick up the sprayer and go kill chiggers.  Those little buggers ate me alive.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Sorry for the double post.

Leni, glad that you're OK.


----------



## Christi

Packing today b/c we are leaving for our annual trip to the mountains tomorrow morning.  I am in NC, so I'm hoping this tropical storm will be long gone for our 6 1/2 hour trip.


----------



## Leni

Geting my plants ready for tomorrows show.  I grow bromeliads.


----------



## Tweeker

Wasn't it a bromeliad in the movie "little shop of horrors" ?


----------



## Leni

You know what? I've never seen the move but I don't think so. As I recall when it flowered it had multiple blossoms and each had the face of one of the dead. That's not how bromeliads bloom. By the way, a pineapple is a bromeliad. It's an Anana.  I specialize in tillandsias which are the true air plants.  The only function that the roots have is to hold the plant in place.  All food and water is absorbed thru the leaves.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got the car serviced and inspected. Then gave vial #44 of blood for the cardiologist before I see him next week.They only had big needles. Girl said she has been waiting all week for the normal ones.


----------



## squerly

Finished installing the electric wire around the fence of my garden and the bee's residence.  This whole project took a whole lot longer than what I had expected.  And it cost a whole lot more than anticipated too!  Anyhow, while I was hooking up the wire for the electric fence I found myself needing to tighten up a lot of places in the 48" welded wire fence.  I knew there must be a simple way, so I did a Google search.  Here is what I found.   (informative part of the video starts around the 1.5 minute mark...)

BTW, it works awesomely!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s1orIqYJIA"]Tighten Fence Trick[/ame]


----------



## luvs

getting company. he's bringing vodka. i have jello. we can make jello shots & over-imbibe on grilled cheeses. this may be a great 'ol saturday.


----------



## Big Dog

Already hauled gravel for the neighbors driveway. Doing water changes on the aquariums, do some cleaning in the garagemahall, and then party, have 2 to go to this afternoon evening.


----------



## squerly

Took a spin on the lake.  Pic's are crappy for some reason but these are some of the houses that the more affluent are building...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

drove out to camp today.  Spent the day setting up the campsite somewhat.  Cut a small pile of firewood.  Came back to town and loaded up the atvs to bring out tomorrow. 

Sunday will be very busy.  Our two oldest boys are having their first communion at church.  I'm playing the music(guitar) to a song all the kids will be singing.  We will also be accompanied by a grand piano.  This will be my first time playing along with a piano and a choir in the background infront of about 250 people.  

After the service, we'll head out for lunch then come home to get changed and make another trip to camp(which is an hour drive each way) to bring the atvs.


----------



## FrancSevin

Took down two trees in the yard.

One was a redbud I loved but was in the way of the new BBQ/Smoker. The other was an old apple that was dying.

I love applewood smoked meat. So it works out.

Sunday, I take out the stumps,tamp in some gravel base and install patio bricks for the Smoker. Eye of round and a brisket are in the fridge.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Got my ass kicked yesterday cleaning up the 7 1/2 timbered piece I bought next to the ranch.   10 hours on a tractor is too much on my old fused back . I paid for it last night trying to sleep . Also mowed about 2 acres with the Brush Hog while watching the slash piles burn down . Mama thinks we should build a new house on the property as it has a incredible private meadow that has 180 degree views of the Gospel Hump Wilderness Area .
 Today will be more of the same .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

going out to work on a loader today wished my wife would feel up to a full time job I could use the extra income .


----------



## muleman RIP

Time to put new foundation material in a bunch of frames for the bee hives. Need at least 100 hundred of the super frames and will need some shallows real soon. All these bees are a lot of work this first year.


----------



## Doc

Nice pics Squerly.  Some extreme houses for sure on that lake.  Is that lake Norman.  Sure looks nice there.

Here are a few boating pics from our outing this past weekend.   Not the best but I figure better than nothing.   After boating we went to a cookout so a couple pics are from that.


----------



## luvs

great pix, guys--

my accomplishments, as of yet, would be
-watching this weather. rain, hail, & sun. it's now hailing, while the sun shines.
-i heard a delivery person a few ago. gotta see if they delivered my hair tint.
-if so, i hafta blonde my hair, use toner, choose a tint (or 2), then dye my hair. fer 4 hours.
-fer real. takes hours. plus cleaning time. me, my tub, the sink, flooring, & chit that gets in my way gets tinted, too.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got an appointment to see a vascular surgeon today. Will be interesting to see what he says now that my leg is not swollen and nasty looking. Then wait for his report and a call from my new PCP to explain it all. Will continue working on bee stuff and garden if it is not too muddy.


----------



## squerly

Doc said:


> Is that lake Norman.  Sure looks nice there.


That is Lake Chatuge in Georgia.  It's a nice (really big) lake.  I'd like to find a reasonably priced piece of property on the lake with a little cabin and a boat dock.  As long as I'm dreaming let's throw in a new 45' motor coach, free fuel for a lifetime and tickets to see the rolling stones...


----------



## Doc

squerly said:


> That is Lake Chatuge in Georgia.  It's a nice (really big) lake.  I'd like to find a reasonably priced piece of property on the lake with a little cabin and a boat dock.  As long as I'm dreaming let's throw in a new 45' motor coach, free fuel for a lifetime and tickets to see the rolling stones...


I hear ya.  With homes like you pictured on the lake front there ain't no such thing as 'cheap' property in that neck of the woods.  But, if your gonna dream, might as well dream big.  The free gas for life for the motor home might be the biggest windfall of all.


----------



## Christi

Spent the day shopping, out to lunch, then to the grocery store, home to cook supper...now just chillin' on the net for a bit.


----------



## muleman RIP

Spent a few hours working on the neighbor's old 60 John Deere. Then rode the rtv around looking for 3 wayward cows. The owner of the cows is on vacation and the Amish guy next door lets his dogs run loose and they chased them through the fence. Don't want to be around when that whole deal blows up next weekend.


----------



## Leni

And here I thought that the Amish were nice considerate folks.  With the beard cutting and now this I guess I'll have to change my opinion of at least a few of them.


----------



## muleman RIP

Leni said:


> And here I thought that the Amish were nice considerate folks.  With the beard cutting and now this I guess I'll have to change my opinion of at least a few of them.


People are people. They have their criminals and pedophiles and thieves same as anybody else. Some of the strictest sects seem to have the most problems.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

https://www.facebook.com/melinda.r.erickson/posts/10151584410164093  here's a link to face book with pics from our 4 celebrations in nome today


----------



## muleman RIP

Looks like a fun day! We are already up to 84 and the humidity is killer. Will do some more weeding and may bush hog some more. Going to hide in the a/c this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been at camp since saturday.  Temps have been crazy hot this week hovering around the +30 celsius mark all week.  Internet connection here sucks.  So far this week, I managed to burry the polaris 700 atv in muskeg past the tires and had to walk 3+ miles back to camp covered in muskeg and getting eaten alive by mosquitos in the blazing afternoon sun.  The next day, we went out for a boat ride with the campground owner.  He forgot to check his gas tank before leaving so we ran out and had to use the small trolling motor to get back.

The following day, I was building a small metal storage shed when the ladder slipped out from under me.  I found myself on my way to the hospital to get stitches.  I managed to rip open my right arm about 3" long right beside the armpit.  8 stitches later I was back at camp.  Yesterday, we went to check out an old ghost town a few miles down the road.  The flies were bad and carried us out of there before we were able to see all the buildings.  I plan on going back there this fall when the bugs aren't so bad.  

Good news is the shed is almost finished now.  The stitches in my arm don't hurt much.  The sun is still shining.


----------



## Melensdad

Today is going to be a mixed day.

At the cigar lounge this morning.  Meeting up with a friend of mine who is buying a rifle with his son.  Then going home about lunchtime to do some painting of the garage.  Should have some time to play in the swimming pool.  Then, with any luck, going to see the Star Trek movie this evening.


----------



## muleman RIP

Was picking raspberries when the neighbor came to start cutting hay. First turn he made in front of the house the hydraulic cylinder blew apart and it wedged the pto shaft hard enough to break one of the clutch dog pins. He got a new cylinder but is looking for a new pin now. Too damn hot and muggy out there for me. 88 now and miserable to even walk around. I needed a towel to dry the sweat while picking the berries.


----------



## RNE228

Helping a friend get an old Type-3 fire engine started so he can take it home and fix it up


----------



## EastTexFrank

Spent the morning piddling around in the shop, tidying up my mess from working on the yard sprinkler system yesterday.  

This aftenoon I worked on the rose garden, still got more to do there.  I mixed and sprayed 4 gallons of glyphosphate.  Went down to the veggie garden and worked on the irrigation system.  I've got it working good (for a little while).  Did some weeding while I was down there. 

Then I remembered that it was Sunday and even God rested on Sunday so I quit.  To be honest, it was already close to 6 o'clock and time to quit anyway.  It was 94° here today.  That "cool" front that passed through last week didn't stay long enough.


----------



## Leni

It's going up to the 100's today.  In fact it's already 87.  What ever I do today will be indoors.


----------



## muleman RIP

Was planning on baling this till the thunderstorm hit about 1/2 hour ago. Glad we got most of the front field baled last night and in the barn. This was to be dry round bales but we will see how it dries out over the next day or two.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Oh man, I hope that thunderstorm didn't last too long.  

That happened to us five or six years ago. It rained for days after we cut. It turned to trash.  The only reason we ended up baling it was to get it off the ground so as to give the grass a chance to grow and get a second cutting.  The bales were so wet and heavy and it was so dangerous trying to move them with the tractor that we ended up pushing them off to the side of the pasture.  When we did get around to moving them, running the forks into them gave off huge clouds of black mould.  I was sick for a week after that.

Got my fingers crossed for you.  Tell us how it goes.


----------



## luvs

i'm shopping. buying food & tees. if i can get there, i'm going to this consignment shop to sell/trade items. then, who's to say if i'll get there. 
maybe i'll cook that strip steak i'm thawing, & remember to buy new salad ingredients.
oh, wait....... that's wednesday..
i'll drink & clean tuesday.
& nap.


----------



## Leni

I'll be freezing a lot of yellow beans today.  Tom picked another 30 tomatoes yesterday so I'l have to do something with them.  Thank God for air conditioning.  It's going to go up to 108 today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> Thank God for air conditioning.  It's going to go up to 108 today.



That's getting hot even by Texas standards.  It sounds like a good time to stay inside.

It's 94° here right now and supposed to reach 98°.  Up above 100° tomorrow though and I've got to mow all day.  Crap!!!!


----------



## Leni

Believe me, I am staying inside except for when I have to go pick up my daughter from Adult Day Care.


----------



## muleman RIP

Two more hard storms today.


----------



## luvs

headed over to my friend's. she rang me a few ago.


----------



## luvs

p.s. (p.m.s.~) I said, gimme an hour or 2.


----------



## muleman RIP

Heading out to weed eat along fence line now. Will hide in the a/c later.


----------



## luvs

to my friend's again. cooking. reading. cleaning. i hafta return a catalog my other friend lent me, too.


----------



## muleman RIP

Ran out of string and was worn out after making it 3/4 way around the pasture. Came in and jumped in the shower to cool down. Need to mow yard but it may be too hot today.


----------



## bczoom

muleman said:


> Need to mow yard but it may be too hot today.


That's what I'm thinking.  That sucks when it's so hot/humid you can't even sit on a mower without being miserable.


----------



## muleman RIP

bczoom said:


> That's what I'm thinking.  That sucks when it's so hot/humid you can't even sit on a mower without being miserable.


It was 66 when I went out to weed whack the fence line about 6am. Came in and showered and put on all new clothes and just cut some lumber for planter boxes in the barn. It is already 84 at 10:30 and they have heat warnings running for today thru Thursday. I don't do well with heat anymore and would sooner fight the cold.


----------



## Melensdad

*ALMOST* got the '67 Jeepster started.  Seems starved for fuel, not sure if its the fuel pump or a bad float in the carb, etc.  Cleaned up the carb with Carb cleaner and hit the starter, it fired up but then died.  Just didn't have time to keep playing with it, but it wanted to run.  

Fixed a couple of bad garden hoses by cutting them and replacing the ends.

Pumped 350 gallons of diesel fuel into the steel diesel tank from the back-up storage tank. Down to the last 650-700 gallons of diesel. I have about $1 invested in each gallon, started using it when the price of diesel hit $3.50. Its taxed 'road' fuel so I use it in my Jetta and my tractor.  Of course, it did NOT go smoothly.  Started up the transfer pump and fuel started spilling out around one of the hose fittings . . . lost about a gallon of fuel onto the ground . . . semi-cleaned up the mess, went to the store to buy some new hose fittings, repaired them and continued pumping.

Hauled a bunch of stuff out to the 'burn pile' down in the valley.

Did a very little bit of cleaning in the workshop, got a lot more to do, but its a start!

Cleaned up the chain saw and replaced the old dull blade with a new replacement.

Actually feel like I accomplished something today, and its still EARLY.

BUT NOW THE FUEL PUMP ON MY OUTDOOR DIESEL TANK DIED.  The pump died mid-fillup while pumping fuel.  One second it was fine, the next second it was DEAD.   So I have a full tank but can't get the fuel out of it!  Is a new pump.  Changed it in the fall of last year (probably November).  Got a 2 year warranty so I know it will be fixed/replaced, just a PITA to have to deal with.


----------



## muleman RIP

That sucks about the pump. Hope it is something simple. My old hand crank keeps on working for me. It is slow but pretty bullet proof. I have been weeding the garden most of the morning but the humidity is so bad I gave and am waiting for the rain to start. Closed the windows after 3 days and fired up the a/c. Got it down to 75 in here and it feels good.


----------



## Leni

My tale of woe. 

Got home from vacation on Sunday and the hot water heater had died.  Took three days to get it fixed by Sears. 

Thursday went to go shopping and the car battery was dead.  Called AAA and they would not change the battery because they said it could be recharged.  Going to call them again because I was going to run errands yesterday and guess what?  Yep!  Dead as a doornail.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I got up at the crack of dawn and drove to a friend's place to help pick white grapes.  The temperature was 70°.  This isn't East Texas in July.  The lady of the house had cooked a good breakfast for us all before we started.  The picking didn't take too long as the electric fence had failed and the racoons had done a lot of the picking for us.  When we finished , we adjourned to the deck for a tasting of last years wines, followed by lunch and beer.  Came home mid-afternoon and took a nap.  It was a GOOD day.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Went to the range with my son and sent some rounds down range.  We definitely killed the paper today, with Aaron
doing his best groups ever!  Nice day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> Went to the range with my son and sent some rounds down range.  We definitely killed the paper today, with Aaron
> doing his best groups ever!  Nice day.



Sounds like a good one.  My question is, where are you getting the ammo???

I haven't been shooting in months because I don't want to burn up my small supply.


----------



## Danang Sailor

EastTexFrank said:


> Sounds like a good one.  My question is, where are you getting the ammo???
> 
> I haven't been shooting in months because I don't want to burn up my small supply.




A couple of local gun stores, and the KC Cabelas.  Ammo is getting easier to find now, and even bunches of Evil Black Rifles are back on the racks!


----------



## luvs

chattin' w/ a bartender via phone msgs. sorting stuff. cleaned, snacked, & i'm gonna get exercise later. 
think i'll cook tonite, too.


----------



## Leni

I'm playing Mrs Housewife.  I did some laundry but mostly repair sewing and worked on crochet purses that my girlfriend and I plan to sell on Etsy.  My son came by and picked up my nephew for a day at the beach.  I'm babysitting his cute little doxie dog.


----------



## luvs

i decided to leave fer a few. weather is calm & it's early, yet.


----------



## JEV

Going to a funeral this morning, then baking bread the rest of the day to take to the county fair this evening. Judging will be Tuesday morning at 0900. Making English muffins right now.


----------



## luvs

spoke to my Dad. that conversation began a competition. he began testing my linguistics. he knew not that i now speak 4 languages. that ended in a hushed harmony, of sorts. we both kind of silently said, .

i put him to shame.


----------



## muleman RIP

Started the day weed eating the pasture fence and fixing it. then worked in the garden a little and went for feed. Finished the day by capturing a swarm of about 30,000 bees.


----------



## Leni

Taking my beloved to the hospital today for cataract surgery.  He's nervous naturally.  My mom had the surgery and so did his sister.   He's talked to them but is still jittery.


----------



## Doc

Good luck with that Leni.   It is so amazing now what they can do.  They will take out the cataract and lens and replace the lens.   He will be able to see better than he has in years.  The eye drops afterwards are a bit of a regimental pain but it is so worth it.    
Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## Leni

When his father had that surgery he had to lie flat on his back with sand bags on each side of his head for three days.  

I keep telling Tom that he'll be amazed at how much better he sees.  He should have had this three years ago.


----------



## bczoom

Good luck on the surgery!

Regular kind of day today.  Mow, weed eat, and blow out the buildings, patios and driveway.  

Picked another couple bushels of veggies out of the garden.

Made some 4x4'  wood stands for the Marching Band to put up signs (first will be a car wash).


----------



## Leni

Well he survived as I kept telling him that he would.  All together it took three hours.  At least he is good about following the doctors instruction.  We see him again tomorrow to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## Doc

Congrats Leni.  Sounds good.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Glad to hear that Leni


----------



## muleman RIP

Watch out Leni. By the first of the week he will be inspecting your housecleaning.....


----------



## Leni

muleman said:


> Watch out Leni. By the first of the week he will be inspecting your housecleaning.....


 

I'll hand him the dust cloth.


----------



## luvs

i went to a pub. now i'm on my way to another one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lets see...In laws are in town staying at our place.  We managed to escape for a few hours without the kids(which is a very rare occasion).  We decided to go shopping for a new bedding set.  Ended up getting a nice duvet and bedding set to match the master bedroom walls and curtains.  Oh, and first thing this morning we brought Marley (our min pin dachsund mix) to the vet to get spayed and microchipped.

Had a nice bbq supper with the inlaws then played card games most of the eve.  Good day overalll.


----------



## muleman RIP

Started filling the woodshed yesterday morning. Then made and hauled hay in the afternoon. Today is corn picking day for the early stuff. Going to start the day right with some bacon from the 1/2 of the champion 4H hog I bought. Need to work on some more frames for the bee hives. The last big honey push should be starting soon.


----------



## muleman RIP

So far I have cleaned up all the wood ashes from last year and cleaned the boiler. Then the wife decided it was time to cut back all the raspberries so I hauled 2 RTV loads off and dumped. Then I mixed 2 more bucket loads of decent topsoil in with the ashes and manure pile. Now she wants another box or 2 built for herbs. That means a lot more bucket brigade to fill them up. Not happening in this hot sun. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Leni

Trying to stay cool just like you. It's going to be in the 90's today which is better than 100's but still....


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Working all day, and still at it.  Not tomorrow though, so will go shopping early morning to beat the crowds as the last Monday in August is a holiday here in the UK.  Shopping seems to be the favourite things for families to do.  No wonder we are all broke.


----------



## Leni

What holiday is it?


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Leni said:


> What holiday is it?



Hi Leni, long time no see.

The last Monday in August is one of what we call a Bank Holiday.  Banks are traditionally closed on BHs.  It is just the last day off of several throughout the year, before Christmas.  It doesn't relate to any commemoration or anything like a Saint's Day as other countries may have.  Banks close on these holidays.  Most if not all shops will be open and it is quite usual for people to go shopping.  

Our Bank Holidays here are the first Monday after 1st January, Good Friday, Easter Monday, the first Monday in May, the last Monday in August, and Christmas Day with the following day called Boxing Day.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to gather up round bales till the rain arrives around noon. Have 3 hot muggy days to deal with so will work inside in the afternoons.


----------



## Galvatron

It's a sunny bank holiday Monday so pretty much naff all...spent the weekend putting down 40 square mtrs of wood flooring for my son so the back is due a rest....jobs for love rather than money seem to hurt more these days


----------



## muleman RIP

We just got one nice shower but I hope we get more. It is really dry from all the sun and breezy days. Where I used the skid steer to take wood to the shed it is just powder dirt and stones from the tires turning it up. Dust on the dirt roads is bad also.


----------



## Leni

I'm indoors from 10 AM on.  It was already 88 at 9:30.


----------



## luvs

Steelers season is here.i'll be glued to television.


----------



## muleman RIP

luvs said:


> Steelers season is here.i'll be glued to television.


So you couldn't get away from the agony of defeat.....


----------



## luvs

muleman said:


> So you couldn't get away from the agony of defeat.....


 

we . not as if there's 1 game per season, huh~


----------



## muleman RIP

Going down in Pa. to check out some brand new hand pumps for fuel from an estate. Cheap and NIB. Hope to pick up all 9 he has and sell some to my neighbors.


----------



## muleman RIP

Bought all 9 of them for $25 each. Hope to sell them to some farmers and Amish for $40 and make a few bucks to cover the running.


----------



## muleman RIP

After multiple weddings and other things I finally got the Amish boys back up here this morning. We made good progress on the truckload of wood till the rain got here. Another couple of Saturdays should do it. They broke the rope on my log splitter so I will have to fix that and the oldest one separated the roller tip on his bar but the wife ran him down to get a new one they had and I put it on for him. Glad to have a good start on this winters wood. Need to buy another load and likely a 3rd one before the snow flies.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got up early Saturday morning and fried up 20 slices of bacon. Washed up the dishes and  cleaned the kitchen and dining room table. It seems to have a magnet for  mail and newspapers since we only use 2 seats most of the time. Went  down to get the Amish boys while she mixed up pancake batter. They each  had 5 slices of bacon, toast, 2 large brown eggs and a bunch of  pancakes. I was frying eggs while she worked pancakes on the center  griddle. Then we went and tore into the rest of the woodpile. That is a  real good start on this years wood but I need at least 2 more tri-axel  loads to be sure I have enough till next spring. I was too wore out to  finish up my poor truck. Just need to splice the fuel line and it should  be ready to roll. When I cut the old one on Thursday I got a face, neck  and ear bath with gas. Pissed me off so I threw some kitty litter on  the puddle and went in for a shower. Had to redo the rope on the log splitter again with a bigger knot in the pulley. Seems the strong young boys yanked too hard even though it starts easy.


----------



## muleman RIP

We have been lucky to not have to fire the big boiler up so far this year. I took this pic out the front window yesterday morning. With the way the leaves are changing it won't be long and we will need heat in the greenhouses. Put a new round bale in the pasture for the cows as the grass is not coming back with all the dry weather we have had.


----------



## squerly

What a nice place!


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> What a nice place!


Yep! the tax man thinks so too. Was watching 12 deer out back last evening.


----------



## muleman RIP

Sitting here with ice on the elbow. Doc lady thinks it is bersitis? It is swelled up and hurts to rest it on anything but these cold gel packs. Told me not to use it for a few days. Woke me up in the middle of the night hurting. For about the first hour I thought I just slept on it wrong. Then I felt the heat from it and that worried me.


----------



## squerly

Drove to Atlanta to pick up tile.  They loaded it to close to the front of the trailer and after a few miles I had to stop and move it all (by hand) back to the center of the trailer.  

Yes, I'm tired...


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> Drove to Atlanta to pick up tile.  They loaded it to close to the front of the trailer and after a few miles I had to stop and move it all (by hand) back to the center of the trailer.
> 
> Yes, I'm tired...


Ummm. load positioning is the responsibility of the driver. One of them wasn't a cute chick was it???


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Ummm. load positioning is the responsibility of the driver. One of them wasn't a cute chick was it???


Might have been an excuse if it had...  and ultimately I took 100% of the responsibility, one box of tile at a time...


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> Might have been an excuse if it had...  and ultimately I took 100% of the responsibility, one box of tile at a time...


I hauled plenty of them over the years. Ain't nothing light about them.


----------



## Leni

Took hubby to the hospital for cataract surgery this afternoon.  Got to get up early tomorrow morning to take him to see the surgeon.


----------



## muleman RIP

Knocked the neighbor lady's barn down with my backhoe this morning. After breaking the Amish guys chain twice we got my big ones out of the box on the machine. I tore out 2 corners and then hooked to it and folded it right down nice and flat. I had offered to help him do it as the old thing was in such bad shape he had to set his ladder on boards to climb up and hook the chains to the end beam. We pulled it down and never touched the attached milk house.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I don't I hate it every body wants to spend my money faster than I can make it just because they see on the news how every body is spending like a drunk democrat.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got out of the house briefly today to drive the Amish boys over to their old farm for a pallet jack and a wheelbarrow. First I left the house in days. If I feel OK tomorrow we will go get my coal stove and put it in the greenhouse. Then pick up pipe to get it going. They will help me lay it out and I will let them do all the cutting with my tools. I will just supervise and sit on my butt. I need it going before the nasty cold weather gets here.


----------



## luvs

i cleaned & got a visitor. then went to buy a few drinks, & attended an annual local Christmas lite-nite & went to a dinner we contributed to. i took last-minute food- they only announced food was gonna be offered a few ago. great weather fer a great nite.


----------



## luvs

i think i have company arriving soon. now i hafta cook whether i would prefer to, or not, & be polite in 1 evening.


----------



## Patt

I'm attempting to find a good show to go to in Tampa - something like a play, maybe a concert - heck even an opera. I'm not finding anything truly interesting.

Oh, and I'm finally signing up for this forum after being bugged by a couple of  your members for almost eight months now. 

Nope, didn't say that. NOT me.


----------



## JEV

Care to tell us who suggested you join here? They obviously didn't tell you about our Introduction Forum where people tell the group about themself before askig for a favor. Miss Manners would not be pleased. Just sayin'...


----------



## Patt

JEV said:


> Care to tell us who suggested you join here? They obviously didn't tell you about our Introduction Forum where people tell the group about themself before askig for a favor. Miss Manners would not be pleased. Just sayin'...



Nope, no one said a thing. So, in answering the question of the thread, is your answer checking for newbies Mister Congeniality? 

I'm really just kidding and answering you only because ignoring you would be just rude, wouldn't it? I'm still, however searching my first post for a 'favor' being asked. I can't find it. Nope.


----------



## JEV

Patt said:


> Nope, no one said a thing. So, in answering the question of the thread, is your answer checking for newbies Mister Congeniality?
> 
> I'm really just kidding and answering you only because ignoring you would be just rude, wouldn't it? *I'm still, however searching my first post for a 'favor' being asked. I can't find it.* Nope.


FWIW, it appears that you are *ASKING* for a show, play or concert to attend. Either that, or your first post was nothing more than  sharing your depression with us over Tampa's lack of entertainment and the arts. 





> I'm attempting to find a good show to go to in Tampa - something like a  play, maybe a concert - heck even an opera. I'm not finding anything  truly interesting.


You still have not introduced yourself. Are you mimicking Obama? We don't know who he is either. Are you really Obama??? Which members were encouraging your participation on FF?


----------



## BigAl RIP

LOL!!! Oh the drama ....


----------



## squerly

Oh for crying out loud, did jev get out of his box again?  Will somebody please put him back in?  And btw, welcome to the forum Patt!


----------



## JEV

squerly said:


> Oh for crying out loud, did jev get out of his box again?  Will somebody please put him back in?  And btw, welcome to the forum Patt!



Oh sure, just blow off decorum like the liberals do. How would you react if you opened the front door to your home and a stranger and just barged past you, sat down in your chair and started to place his food order to your wife while changing the channel from Duck Dynasty to to the Oprah channel? When you ask for an introduction, you are met with ramblings without an answer. At least the intruder could say "_Hi, my name is JEV, and I'm here to piss you off and show that I forgot all the manners I was taught as a kid._"

BTW, you were forewarned about my housebound condition last week while I'm on the mend.



> _All went well this morning, and the surgeon removed the inflamed parotid   gland on my left side without any problems. We got to the VA Hospital  at  5 a.m., and was released at 1 p.m.. Once we got back home  I napped  for quite awhile this afternoon, and we had some of my  chicken noodle  soup with crackers for dinner. No  lifting, pushing or pulling for at  least a week, and tomorrow I need to  schedule a follow-up for 10-14  days out. *I'll be laying low for awhile  and have lots of time for  playing radio and pissing off a few people on facelessbook and some  political forums.*_


So there. Na, na, na, na, na!


----------



## Patt

JEV said:


> FWIW, it appears that you are *ASKING* for a show, play or concert to attend. Either that, or your first post was nothing more than  sharing your depression with us over Tampa's lack of entertainment and the arts. You still have not introduced yourself. Are you mimicking Obama? We don't know who he is either. Are you really Obama??? Which members were encouraging your participation on FF?



Good God NO, I'm NOT Obama, nor would I ever be. However, I simply answered the question as to 'what I was doing'. You see, I was actually looking for a show to go see and couldn't find one of interest. Ergo, I came here and 'did something else'.

And seriously, did I type seven paragraphs to avoid the question? No, I didn't. Therefore, it's impossible for me to be Obama.

Thank the Heavens above.


----------



## Patt

squerly said:


> Oh for crying out loud, did jev get out of his box again?  Will somebody please put him back in?  And btw, welcome to the forum Patt!



Why thank you. I see I might have been right, eh? It's good to have a watch dog when someone new comes around. It'll be fine; he'll settle down when he realizes I'm not a Commie come to infiltrate the masses and report back to headquarters on the homegrown radicals. 

I wouldn't want to poke Jev in his hurty parts just to make a point, but really Jev, dear, how was I to know you were 'on the mend' when I simply just arrived? I'd say your logic is a tad skewed on that one. As to the introduction.... This really isn't the local Moose Lodge, hun. You can plainly see my given name.


----------



## luvs

drinking.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Watching it snow ...... At this rate I am going to have to shovel the roof soon . About 3 feet on the back side now .


----------



## Big Dog

Setup my new lift ...................


----------



## luvs

BigAl said:


> Watching it snow ...... At this rate I am going to half to shovel the roof soon . About 3 feet on the back side now .




that's why i'm drinking. i'm tired of cleaning stairwells & 'at, & I'm taking a few to tend to me. bring on my bubble-bath & junk food, too. dammit.


----------



## Melensdad

Finally stopped snowing here so I cleared both driveways (yet again)

Went to Costco and Gordon Food Services with the lovely Mrs_Bob to compare prices for an upcoming awards dinner at the high school.  Also picked up some stuff while we were there for the house.  Vacuumed up the dog hair that Misha is shedding all over the house.  Basically, I've done nothing productive.

Oh, I did by an investment book.  Its THE DEMOGRAPHIC CLIFF by Harry S Dent Jr.  I've been curious about the concept and this guy is both criticized and complimented so I figure its worth a read.  http://www.amazon.com/dp/1591847273/ref=pe_385040_30332200_pe_309540_26725410_item

But on the bright side, I'm roasting a duck now and hope to have a tasty orange infused duck in about another hour.  And then I plan to watch the season opener of THE WALKING DEAD at 8pm Central time!

Probably have a warmed glass of "Jim Beam Honey" mixed with Apple Juice after that and go to bed!

Such an exciting day.


----------



## JEV

Since my mixer croaked (junk KitchenAide Pro600), I made a couple 68% hydration baguettes to go with dinner. 

Jumped the work van that sits in the yard and hasn't been driven in two weeks, and drove it around the block to get the battery up. My guess is that the extreme cold was more than it could hold up to. It's a new battery, but I guess everything has its limitations.

Cleared the 3" of snow from the driveway while the van idled, and dressed the neighbor's driveway edges that the plow guy missed. I think some of these plow guys need a lesson on how to properly clear a driveway. missing 18" on each side is unacceptable, IMO.


----------



## Leni

Bought a new printer, Epson WP-4530.  Got it hooked up and then tried to use the computer.  One little problem, the curser would not move.  So over to Best Buy and had them check the mouse.  It was not lighting up here at home.  It worked fine over there.  So I come back home and try again.  Won't work.  I haul out my laptop and spent the last 2 hours trying to get it to work.  It did not see my cable and kept asking for a dial up phone line.  Got 2 lines in the house.  Nothing worked.  I'm a stuborn German by heritage.  Finally got the darn thing connected and working.  Good thing.  Tom heard a big pile up on his radio and wants the computer to work so he can use it to find stations.  Me?  I'm making another drink.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Worked out in the garage all day.  First I cleaned out the missus' van and got it ready to trade in this week.  Once I was done that, I brought the Durango to the carwash to have a bath, then into the heated garage to clean it out also.  I found a couple spots where the paint was starting to lift and a little rust was starting on the rear hatch so I headed out to pick up some supplies to repair the damage before it gets any worse. I sanded the problem areas down to bare metal and removed the surface rust that was starting to form.  Next came a few coats of primer followed by about 5 coats of color match paint.  It turned out alright and good for another year.  The mechanical is all new on the durango.  It's paid for.  So I don't mind spending a little time and money keeping it in good shape.  I figure that's the trade off in lieu of an expensive monthly payment.  A little mechanical work and pay a little more for fuel.  Sure, it would be nice to be driving around in a brand new $50,000 vehicle but its also nice having no payment.


----------



## Patt

Just thinking about that no car payment stuff. I too am driving a 2000 that is just damned fine mechanically as well as the interior. The only thing is I think it needs a paint job. Where's the 59.95 Earl Schibe add when you need it, I ask?


----------



## JEV

Patt said:


> Just thinking about that no car payment stuff. I too am driving a 2000 that is just damned fine mechanically as well as the interior. The only thing is I think it needs a paint job. Where's the 59.95 Earl Schibe add when you need it, I ask?



Here's one in Cleveland... http://www.earlscheibautopainting.com/index.html


----------



## Patt

JEV said:


> Here's one in Cleveland... http://www.earlscheibautopainting.com/index.html



Ewwwwwwww. I've always thought Cleveland to be a rather sooty city. I don't care for overtly dirty places.


http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mef45ilmk/19-cleveland-oh/

Number 19 of the 20 Top Dirtiest Cities in America? Cleveland.... Sigh.

Nah, not gonna go to see Earl there. Closer please, closer.


----------



## JEV

Patt said:


> Ewwwwwwww. I've always thought Cleveland to be a rather sooty city. I don't care for overtly dirty places.
> 
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mef45ilmk/19-cleveland-oh/
> 
> Number 19 of the 20 Top Dirtiest Cities in America? Cleveland.... Sigh.
> 
> Nah, not gonna go to see Earl there. Closer please, closer.


Not sure when that rating took place, but as the picture shows, the air is pretty clean and Lake Erie is cleaner than it has ever been, with an excellent fishery for walleye, yellow perch and smallmouth bass. Thanks to democrat control of Cleveland and over-regulation of industry by the EPA, most manufacturing has been decimated, so pollution is all but eliminated along with the manufacturing jobs that used to be ubiquitous. When Dennis Kucinich was mayor, the Cuyahoga River would frequently catch fire from all the pollution. That's not the case any longer, but the democrats are still in control of the city, and population continues to decline.



> CLEVELAND, Ohio -- Census 2010 numbers released Wednesday  show  Cleveland's population has fallen to a 100-year low of 396,815. But the  eight-county Cleveland-Akron metro area has experienced little change  over the last 50 years.
> 
> Cleveland, which numbered more than  900,000 people in 1950, had slipped below the 500,000 threshold with  census 2000 when it dropped to 478,403.
> The new census numbers show Cleveland lost another 81,588 people, or 17.1 percent, since 2000.
> 
> Regionally,  there has been little change over the last half-century as people move  from one county to another, and new residents haven't made up for the  loss of others.
> 
> The latest numbers show the eight-county Cleveland-Akron metro area has 2,881,937 people. This is a 2.2 percent drop from 2000.



More at: http://www.cleveland.com/datacentral/index.ssf/2011/03/2010_census_figures_for_ohio_s.html


----------



## Patt

It was 2012 and you had to expand to the top 20 to find it. I can still 'see' it in my mind's eye, as I first arrived in Cleveland. That would have been in the late 70's and at that time, the city was nothing but grime. A terrible place. I've never seen the need, other than the politically obvious reasons one would visit Cleveland, to go there again if not forced to.

Not one of my fav's, that's a guaranteed fact.


----------



## JEV

Forgive me if I overlooked your location in one of your posts, but where do you hail from?


----------



## luvs

i have an appointment. i think i'm cancelling. too early fer me. sick of my home nurses dictating when i can see my doctors.


----------



## Patt

Jev - where I'm from is the west coast; where I am now is the east coast, and I've hit all points in between on the way. Currently though, I find myself in the middle of a sand bar that someone thinks is a state. All in all I've found that where ever you are, well, there you are. Everything is relative. 

Oh, and today - I took the kitchen cabinets off in preparation for the kitchen upgrade. I've also removed the old grout of the back splash and will be replacing it. Which really makes me giddy, really. You know that little thing that came out years ago that allowed people to use this jig to lay different profiles of grout lines? Well, I have one and I can't wait to play with it. I like experimentation and I've had the thing for like five years and it's only now that the time comes around that I get to use it. YaY !!


----------



## luvs

getting rid of a stink-bug via a can of barbasol, (mid-February; dammit!). then a nap & a few drinks.


----------



## JEV

Been out bidding work today so I have something to do after my followup with the surgeon at the VA tomorrow. I'm bored to death just sitting around waiting for my work release.

Just unpacked my new mixer to replace the KitchenAid Pro600 that stripped its pot metal gears for the second time in 4 years. No more KA machines for me. I'll be putting it through its paces tonight after dinner to see how it handles the dough.


----------



## luvs

fuk that nap- to a bar w/ me. then dinnertime.


----------



## loboloco

Sitting at the house waiting for this crappy weather to be over with.


----------



## Patt

Jev - you just saved me a good 300 bucks, buddy. I was seriously considering the KA.

Perhaps I'll just buck for the 50 dollar sunbeam and not bother with the high dollar item. After all, I just mix batters and eggs and stuff. I don't do the dough. LOL

I'd of gone with the Oster though instead of the Bosch. Just sayin'...


----------



## squerly

Big Dog said:


> Setup my new lift ...................


Sweet!


----------



## Burgundy

Sitting at work and surfing the internet until it's time to go home.


----------



## cabinrat

Today,Im dreaming about being at the cabin.


----------



## Dakota Kid

Ive got a bombi that I am turning the winter grouser bars on. that took most of my day and I am still not finished


----------



## Patt

I'm about to go mark up some cabinet doors that I'm changing the knob placement on. Tomorrow I'll be playing with a drill press for a few hours. Best to be ready to go.

Until then, I'm hanging wallpaper.


----------



## Suni

Been very slim here lately... busy getting caught up!  Still wonder if that will ever happen.


----------



## luvs

shopped & went to get a few drinks, then made dinner & hopped online. could not snooze- my phone began ringing & beeping @ 8:30-ish & 3 ppl knocked.  finally said fuk that, gave in on snooze & got ready. a few hours snooze is okay once in awhile- not incessantly. sheesh.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Helped out a neighbor by pushing some snow away  from the house and driveway . Kinda a lazy day . Layin low tonight


----------



## Leni

We bought a whole new computer system and of course it has Windows 8.  I'm having all kinds of fun trying to figure it out.


----------



## Patt

I thought about you guys a little bit ago. I finished the copper back splash and am starting to put together the 'photo wall' for my study. Yesterday was window linens of all kinds and the beginning of the bookshelves redo. Things are really coming together. I'm really very surprised that all of the items I bought over time are all coming together perfectly. It seems my vision was more in tune than I had hoped for which more than surprises me. 

This will sound odd to all of you but: The cardinals look great over the fireplace and the new fireplace screen simply shouts as opposed to the fireplace whimper that has been bothering me for a good five plus years now.

Yeah, I'm chuffed.  But today? Today I stop and do laundry ---- yuck!


----------



## Leni

I'm getting nowhere with this new computer.  Then my laptop decided to die.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Last day of work tomorrow.  I'm off friday and all of March break.  I had a week of vacation left to take otherwise I'd lose it come april 1st.


----------



## luvs

i attended mass, got groceries, & cleaned, then went to get pierogies. they were gone before dinnertime. i figured as much.


----------



## JEV

Propagation is pretty good, so I'll probably play ham radio for awhile today since I don't have any work scheduled. Just had leftover pizza for breakfast. Got some leftover chili in the fridge since Tuesday, so that will probably be lunch.


----------



## Reuben Goldberg

Leni said:


> We bought a whole new computer system and of course it has Windows 8. I'm having all kinds of fun trying to figure it out.


Windows 8. Surely it is a powerful tool, but the "adjustment" is oh so painful. Especially if one doesn't know WTF a cloud is, and how to remand "stuff" to a cloud and then how to have it retrieved. Or finding all of the "secret" things in the corners. And eprint for chrissakes. What was wrong with just clicking one button to print a document?  Better is not always better.

Old age and its implied experience normally offers an advantage, but with Windows 8? ... not so much.


----------



## Patt

Leni said:


> I'm getting nowhere with this new computer.  Then my laptop decided to die.



I do hope you gave it a proper funeral. Tossing out a window sort of proper, that is. Maybe that doesn't happen in the winter, though.

Hmmmm....


----------



## Patt

Grocery shopping for me today - not much else. The redux on the dock is stalled due to wet weather today and probably tomorrow and then yet another day to dry out.

Until then, I shall remain cabinet face-less as well. One must have the right weather to ensure oil paint dries completely. Yeah, I'm rather finished with this year's 'winter' already.


----------



## Sky

I read 4 chapters in a book, cleaned and made chocolate chip cookies, and also watched general Hospital.


----------



## Leni

It turned out that my laptop was still alive.  BB pulled the battery and then put it back in.  It booted up but I may have to buy a new battery before long.  I've had it on the power cord so we'll see.  

Tossing it out the window is an option since it is nice spring weather here.  Just don't need it to go South on me.


----------



## Patt

LOL on the South. I love a good pun, I really do. Kudos to you Leni.


----------



## luvs

spent 4 hours w/ tech support ppl, to then be transferred, disconnected, & admonished 4 swearing. let them be placed on hold fer 4 hours, & not get to a solution.
i'm an adult, & swear as i please. that was my afternoon. 
now onto dialing those over them.
then- i'm uncertain as yet. i've got to research a thing my doc said to.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lined out the guys for the next few weeks with work as I may be indisposed for awhile with some medical stuff.
 Taking the wife out to a special  dinner which I can't eat but she loves . I'll settle for some ice tea .


----------



## Patt

I have a neighbor - new to the area, married to a man in another city - who has moved in next door. Let's just say she is a nut job. Just a bit ago she accused me of having an affair with her boyfriend while walking down the avenue. Why, you ask? Because she's just flat weird, as far as I can tell. She doesn't like her boyfriend talking to the neighbors, if those neighbors are female, I guess. 

Frankly, I think it's because she's flat chested - I surmise that by what she just said which was both flattering and insulting all at the same time. LOL

Some people's kids. Whew. *shakes head*


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Drove the two older boys out to their scouts camp for the weekend last night.  This morning I'm heading off to a men's breakfast we have once a month.  It's a bunch of the guys from church that get together for breakfast at the church.


----------



## luvs

an intake meeting for my weight, & to select a level of tx.
 i'm sick w/ worry that they'll choose an inpatient level.


----------



## Dmorency

From 5:30am til 5:30pm with a 1/2 hour lunch break. I was blowing snow with my 950 cat loader and loader mounted snowblower.


----------



## Patt

Went to the Doctor's. Had a huge wait and was transferred to his assistant. Since I was there for a prescription, no biggie. Had a nice chat around with others also waiting. Stained the dock handrail and yes, it looks yummy. A nice blue/green stain with a copper glaze over that and it looks fantastic. Especially in the sunshine - which is the point, is it not?

Now - soup and honey butter corn bread. Yum Mc Yum A Thon !


----------



## luvs

hafta wait on company that announced she was gonna be here soon. then i'm gettin' a few drafts, then dinnertime-


----------



## muleman RIP

Been laying around blowing my nose and hacking from this cold.


----------



## Patt

Today I listen to the neighbors on the OTHER SIDE break up a concrete retaining wall. Oh yea, the jackhammer sound. LOL

Besides that, I begin the trek to find out why my body has decided it must retain all this liquid that has resulted in my joints - every one of 'em - hurting like hell. 

I suppose that will be interesting. Getting older ain't for sissies, people !!


----------



## Patt

muleman said:


> Been laying around blowing my nose and hacking from this cold.



Sorry to hear about the cold. Did you get the flu shot this year? I don't usually but something told me this year would be bad, so I did it.


----------



## Lenny

muleman said:


> Been laying around blowing my nose and hacking from this cold.


 

Same here and I know where I got the cold.  A party last Sunday.  A couple who are usually very respectful made sure they shook everyone's hand, stood close to people, etc.  They were at the peak of their colds and coughs.  

I don't get it but I'm not happy.  The same people wouldn't fart in a room full of people, but this.....


----------



## muleman RIP

Patt said:


> Sorry to hear about the cold. Did you get the flu shot this year? I don't usually but something told me this year would be bad, so I did it.


Got the flu and pneumonia shots. Mine came from the one Amish boy who was up here splitting wood. I also hauled them for a week back and forth to their logging job and he was hacking and blowing his nose just like I am now. Laid around most of the day after going to get scripts this morning.


----------



## Leni

I submitted my Representative Payee Report to Social Security on behalf of my daughter.  Good thing that it is a simple form to fill out but it means taking a years worth of data and getting it to balance.  Math and I are not on good terms.  

Now that it is done I am going to go out and weed my boysenberries.  It's a perfect day here for gardening.


----------



## Patt

I'd love to have some boysenberries to weed. I love those things.

I shall be doing the yard thing tomorrow. I'm feeling rather Scottish --- my yard, I shall FEED IT !! 

G'nite you bunch o sick folks. Hope all your cold woes are soon over.


----------



## Leni

Patt you don't say where you live but I've got 20 feet of vines.  If you're anywhere close to me we ought to get together.  I also have apricots, peaches, and nectarines.


----------



## Patt

I'm in Central Florida. In fact, others here are too and they directed me to this spot.


----------



## taffboy

Working all day here in the UK up at 4 30  home at 3 30 afternoon 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

I'm getting ready for dinner, then will be spending the evening at the Fencing Club.  I've got a new Fencer coming in for a short private lesson, then I'll turn him loose to fence with the other members of the club.


----------



## taffboy

Patt said:


> Today I listen to the neighbors on the OTHER SIDE break up a concrete retaining wall. Oh yea, the jackhammer sound. LOL
> 
> Besides that, I begin the trek to find out why my body has decided it must retain all this liquid that has resulted in my joints - every one of 'em - hurting like hell.
> 
> I suppose that will be interesting. Getting older ain't for sissies, people !!



You got of bed this mourning  so it can't be a bad day. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## Patt

Actually, I found out it was fibromialga (sp?). Just a change in some meds and it was gone. You can tell when it's about to sneak up on you though.

Today is wallpaper the back bedroom day. Hope all of you are having fun out there in cyber space. Cheers.


----------



## JimVT

pull the tracks off the pistenbully and winch it on the trailer without tearing up the drive sprockets. look for the facebook page for this site for use when it is down. it seems I didn't donate enough or I would have been given it.
 maybe go for another 4x ride .
 jim


----------



## luvs

ex took us to dinner & drinks. we shopped fer me, got a hotel, & i'm unpacking.


----------



## Catavenger

Not much fun for me. I had seizures and their aftermath all day.


----------



## Leni

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Adillo303

Third craft show of the year. We did very well for a rain shortened day.


----------



## luvs

i hear a festival. i'm heading over soon. later, i have an appt. 

oh, geez. i'll be poor by tonite if i play too many festival games & 'at. 5 games & then i quit. that's it, unless i win. then, 7 or 20.


----------



## Rzhayutik

Today, I am washing windows


----------



## taffboy

Rzhayutik said:


> Today, I am washing windows



Not in the UK it's raining here.So it's a chill out day after a early start.


----------



## muleman RIP

Replacing the pump on my wood boiler. Going to need some heat for the next few nights. Dropping to 42 for the 1st of June. WTF???


----------



## luvs

we went to get a hinge on my new specs repaired. got new frames @ a great cost- $24, as opposed to their usual flat rate of $100- 'ol fellow could not get my old-new ones to stay adhered, so he discounted 'em. 
 went to get a few sixers earlier. returning to get food & drink.
 we shopped & got a few summery items, too.

 have spring cleaned & seen my pcp lately, too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went for supper this eve with my beautiful fiancee and another couple who are good friends of ours.  We went to the hotel where we are holding our wedding reception in August to check out the venue and plan for decorations etc.  That's her department.  I got outvoted when I suggested camo and hunter orange for a wedding color.


----------



## Leni

I _got outvoted when I suggested camo and hunter orange for a wedding color. _

I wonder why?


----------



## taffboy

Leni said:


> I _got outvoted when I suggested camo and hunter orange for a wedding color. _
> 
> I wonder why?


   What the he'll is Hunter Orange


----------



## Doc

taffboy said:


> What the he'll is Hunter Orange



Seriously?   

Hunter Orange:


----------



## taffboy

Doc said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Hunter Orange:


 Don't listen to any one just go for it hard hats as well


----------



## muleman RIP

Did some weed whacking around the bee yard. Damn I hurt now. Old muscles have not done that in a long time. Going to spray a safe mix and see how it does without killing the bees. Need the fencer hitting to keep the bear out. (hopefully)


----------



## Melensdad

Leaving shortly for another Cancer Walk, this one is a shorter walk than the one we did yesterday. 

Not walking today, which is probably good as I am a little sore from yesterday's 10 mile walk _(I'm just out of practice, used to do fast walking of 5 miles a day, but weather stopped that). _ I'm surprised I'm not really sore.  So I guess I'm in a little better shape than I thought I was in?  That is a good thing because we are still planning to backpack across England this year.  It was originally planned for June, then moved to July, now rescheduled for September.  

Today the lovely Mrs_Bob & I are volunteers working a water station so we are not walking, just helping the cause. 

*Oh, we are also delivering 5 cases of Bananas and a case of plastic cups. I'm not sure how we ended up with 5 cases of ripening Bananas in our mud room, but it smells very tropical in the house!!!*

*Anyone want some Bananas?*


----------



## luvs

my Mum rang a few ago & said, 'i'm shopping- list a few items that i can get u while i'm here.' 
 my Mom is visiting!!!!!! luv when i get to see my family. hafta make myself beautiful, or i'll get that look Moms give- those that say that she disapproves.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got back from camp.  Weather wasn't bad yesterday.  The area was under a thunderstorm watch all weekend.  Luckily we only got a few light sprinkles during the evening yesterday until the sky opened up around 9:30 last night.  Still had a nice fire though with a few beer.  Since it rained all night, we decided to pack up early today and come home.  Brought the boat and atv's out this weekend but had to bring the sportsman 700 back to town when I discovered a torn axle boot on one of the rear axle shafts.


----------



## luvs

bar. food. clean. snooze. renewed my modelling contract. wanna hear a Mom yell-- inform her that u hafta get pix & u dropped $200. 
think she shattered my eardrum. &, as i typed, my friend, he rang & would luv to swing by. not 1 night's peace. not 1. oh, sheesh-i figure, i'd much prefer ppl here or be near 'em than be by myself. that would get lonely pretty quick.


----------



## luvs

i'm meeting ppl @ a bar. (gasp!)
 we'll either get a hotel or zonk here. my guy's meeting me. he is getting me new stuff. we narrowed those to a tee & a jersey. cannot wait to see. imo, he ought buy that place. he bought me a salon appt., too.


----------



## Leni

Remembering what happened today 70 years ago.


----------



## muleman RIP

Been hard at it since before 6 am. Did entirely too much weedeating and cut back a bunch of tree branches here at the house. Damn trees were never supposed to get this big. Have to cut a few more tomorrow. The cherry trees were blocking my view like they always do. We cleaned up some more garden crap from last year and I took the weedeater between the rows of bee hives. Put up a bunch of fresh no trespassing signs to try to get the message across to my one neighbor.


----------



## Leni

Cleaned out the refrigerator in the Gazebo.  Now I have room for lots of beer.  Just have to get hubby to clean out the Jacuzzi and we are in business.


----------



## luvs

i'm so not a furry; myself- they're interesting & odd. kinda fluffy.


----------



## luvs

gettin' a  via a few seemingly bitter ppl, & frettin' fer my guy's appt. he sees how they're gonna fix his ankle, etcetera soon, once he gets scans.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Cooking dinner. Kielbasa and peppers w/onions, baked sweet potato and tomato/onion salad.


----------



## luvs

went drinkin'. now to connect my feeding tube--yay.


----------



## FlyNow

my first day on new job! it was amazing: we downed 2 bottles of champagne during lunch.


----------



## luvs

we went to get pix w/ a few furries. anthracon is here again! (a furry is a person in a stuffed animal-esque suit. they have an annual parade & convention here. they picked here as their Mother city. they live in scads of states/countries. they're really neat folks.)


----------



## luvs

pix--


----------



## luvs

went drinking. saw a fellow Chef. we shant argue over whom owned their tee 1st. was me. i'm nicknaming him, 'copy-ken'.


----------



## Danang Sailor

1.  Cut grass.
2.  Finish cleaning kitchen.
3.  Grocery shopping.
4.  Cook (there goes my clean kitchen)
5.  Try to work on a couple of guns if I can find time.


----------



## luvs

my Chef-pal rang me to see if he could bring steak/etcetera on over so we can make dinner & have adult beverages.


----------



## Leni

Danang Sailor said:


> 1.  Cut grass.
> 2.  Finish cleaning kitchen.
> 3.  Grocery shopping.
> 4.  Cook (there goes my clean kitchen)
> 5.  Try to work on a couple of guns if I can find time.



1.  That's why I have a gardener.
2.  That's why I have a daughter.
3.  That's why I have a husband.
4.  I like to cook and again it's nice to have a daughter.
5.  That's Tom's department.


----------



## muleman RIP

Since it is soaking wet today may be a good day to work on cleaning up the workshop in the barn. Too many old parts and still some tools to put away. Need to plant some more corn since a lot did not come up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Have the inlaws staying with us for two weeks.  Between work, having them here(which isn't all that bad actually), planning to meet with out of town family for the funeral, still continuing with the wedding plans, driving kids to and from summer camp, I don't know how much more I can add on.


----------



## luvs

legal gambling. beverages. dinner. pix.


----------



## Leni

Do not click on that page.  My Trend Micro blocked it as *DANGEROUS*.


----------



## Leni

Dumb me.  I am so trusting.


----------



## luvs

those would be legal raffle tickets- they're often @ Church fests. buy 'em, & win. or not. then u buy further ones. benefits many a fund.


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin was slowly absorbing the gist of the text written on a fair sized tin of rat poison he was holding, something like _warning, contains a very slow acting poison that works rather like your dailylife does. save that it's both cheaper and less bother, thank you for reading this, and have a nice day human, yours sincerely, the resident rodent_, "...so that rat is on to a good thing then, right, the kettle has boiled so where's the coffee jar..." voiced the goblin aloud to himself over his laptop this breakfast time, "...actually, it's the same tin goblin..." came the small voice from a crack in the wall





60


----------



## luvs

i'm getting an unannounced guest. they waited until 30 minutes before they get here to ring my cell. jagov. i was not expecting company.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Running like crazy since I got up this morning.  Appointment at bank first thing.  Then over to insurance to get a coverage letter for the rental vehicle on the honeymoon.  Then over to visit with family in from out of town.  Then back home to mow lawn.  Then inside to clean house a bit.  Then out to pick up our daughter to bring her to a specialist appt at lunch.  Then over to the dress shop with her and the missus to do final touches to daughters dress for the wedding saturday.  Then over to drop the daughter back off at her other dads for the day.  Then over to walmart to get a quick trim on the hair and pick up some groceries.  Then back home to unload groceries and do some more cleaning.  Then out to pick up my tux and shoes for the three boys.  Then back home to pack an overnight bag for the hotel tomorrow night and saturday night.  Then final touches on the packing of the suitcases for the honeymoon.  


......phewf.  Tired just thinking about it all.  Finally sat down for a few minutes break.


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin upon leaving his home this morning had sailed singlehandedly  across to the nearest bistro where upon landing fell to ground to do his  shoelace first and then to boldly state "...I claim this coffeeshop in  the name of forumsforums forum to the detriment of you regulars who do not type  with laptops here MYAHAHAHAHA..." at which point the bistro owner's  wife, enormous as ever, bounces out of the kitchen, wipes her wet hands  on her thick thighs, flicks her hair back and looks at the goblin with  those eyes again "...and what can I do for you senior goblin, a coffee I  know but would you like more my sweet one..." the goblin feels his  shoes with the bottom of his chin, retrieves his composure somehow,  points to a cake and tries not to look at her as she slowly bends over  for it saying "...ah you like these then..." she asks, at which point  the goblin resembles something slowly turning on a spit as he pays and  scurries to the corner table to get on-line again, typing _for he who  had sailed in now surfs away_ as the picture fades





5


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin is redoing today those habits of yesterday before he redoes them again tomorrow, sighing "...ah yes, _force of habit_ is a prison that doesn't need bars...", to which the goblin then added "...no, what changes with time is one's ability here, together with one's perspective too, otherwise it's the same thing year after year isn't it...", not that the goblin minded where there was no choice of course, in that one had to eat and sleep and bathe now, yet there were other less obvious habits too, that if not seen to would simply continue unseen like that skin cancer that one doesn't feel until it is too late, "...me, well I'm stocktaking my habits this morning..." replied the goblin in answer to that question "what are you doing", where the list of those habits did seem to be extensive when one thought about it





29


----------



## Rusty Shackleford




----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


>


Evidently Rusty is doing nothing except sitting around with a shit eating grin.
Nice to see ye Buddy


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

OhioTC18 said:


> Evidently Rusty is doing nothing except sitting around with a shit eating grin.
> Nice to see ye Buddy



Though of this place the other night when I came across a Forums Forums business card from 100 years ago.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Though of this place the other night when I came across a Forums Forums business card from 100 years ago.



ForumsForums has a business card????

You can read????   

Missed ya bud!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EastTexFrank said:


> ForumsForums has a business card????
> 
> You can read????
> 
> Missed ya bud!!!!


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin, at this point, is spinning around a planet that goes slowly going around a sun in an ever expanding universe, that is, while seated typing at his desk with his ever faithful coffee, the one which rests beside this "internet access portal", yes his laptop no less, explaining "...you see, like you, I was traveling through space in this dailylife here..." ventured the goblin whose thoughts now seemed to carry him across the very ether of this internet instead, adding "...oh yes, I was doing dailylife till I went online but this is just so much more faster isn't it..."





28


----------



## fleamailman

"...well, usual stuff..." started the goblin, continuing "...the captain has asked me to fetch the laundry from the cleaners and to buy toilet paper too, but the bistro was on the way so I'm pondering it all over in my mind to a coffee knowing that as much as her laundry and that toilet paper were of dire consequence to the tranquillity of one's domestic bliss, first I felt that I really ought to rescue forumland from all those trolls of their forum, the writertypes for theirs too, and from mommies elsewhere again, yes it's a thankless task I know but I suppose someone has to do it, yet I imagine that you do see just how dysfunctional all these forums become when their members upon them are just left to their own devices..."


----------



## luvs

ignoring jagovs & goin' to a bar, as per usual. 'cept i'm goin' in my pj's. they know me well enough. i'll fix my tresses on my way, & apply liptint & mascara later on.


----------



## fleamailman

"...today I am striving to think up the ultimate post over a meaningful coffee..." mentioned the the goblin, continuing "...you know, the kind of post that comes across as the very vindication of one's own existence to oneself here, though until then, I am enjoying my day off..." in fact, the goblin understood that the more one enjoys one's time off the faster that time will pass then, therefore he was not trying to enjoy his time too much for fear of its rushing too quickly upon him





58


----------



## fleamailman

"...I am trying at this point to have the most wonderfully amazing thought of all my existence that I have ever had where, like a funfair, or like love itself, one has hit the spot with one's mallet at full throttle, and up shots that indicator in a zoom turning on all those lights with it, to a climatic ping as her mechanism explodes like vesuvius over pompey, but if not, I guess I will just enjoy this coffee in the bistro once more..." replied the goblin somehow noticing that _the outside didn't quite reflect the inside_ at this point, pity





29


----------



## fleamailman

well the goblin this morning had been abducted by cannibals, so he had to explain to them, that after years on his high caffeine/aspirin diet, really whichever way to cooked him, he would invariably taste of coffee so he suggested instead the average american housewife, who came ready larded, and with her grocery cart as an added bonus, whereupon one of the cannibals smiled with an array of pointed teeth, saying "...one question though goblin, if they are so good to eat as you say why don't you eat them too...", "...well, I can't say that I haven't thought about it but I have these cavities, so caffeine with aspirin are just easier to prepare..." replied the goblin full of encouragement





15


----------



## Galvatron

my wife and daughter have gone for a last minute camping trip for a few days,so Mr Galvatron is going to sit around naked eating junk drinking whiskey and smoking cigars as them things are now banned due to a health scare earlier this year,cats away galvy will play


----------



## muleman RIP

I just sent mine down the road for 2 or maybe 3 days as well.Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Galvatron

These days we are a one car family and with wife away camping i am car-less....should i walk a few miles to get dinner from the super market or should i walk 100 steps and have dinner at my local pub


----------



## Doc

100 steps to the local pub?  Probably 100 steps there and 250 steps back, if you have one to many pints.   Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oil spray painting the remainder of the building in town and then bringing the whole spray painting  outfit here to the ranch to spray it too . IF everything goes as  planned , I will have it all done today . If not I always have tomorrow .

 I got about three  more weeks of hard labor and then ten years of ranch work is completed . I'll have the Apartment complex finished too .  
    I will not know how to act !!!!

    I do have my eye on another GREAT real estate investment but Mama is bowing her back and saying no . I keep telling her a 100K profit return for 1 year is pretty damn good but so far she ain't biting . 

   She is a mean old bat


----------



## Galvatron

Doc said:


> 100 steps to the local pub?  Probably 100 steps there and 250 steps back, if you have one to many pints.   Enjoy!!!!!



Lol you got me clocked big time,problem i have is the pub has a service station/shop next door,my son is the manager there,he does understand the man code but i feel blackmail is on the horizon


----------



## Galvatron

I do have my eye on another GREAT real estate investment but Mama is bowing her back and saying no . I keep telling her a 100K profit return for 1 year is pretty damn good but so far she ain't biting . 
 
   She is a mean old bat :wink:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> What Mama dont know Mama dont worry


----------



## luvs

galvi, have yinz got alleyways~ u could slip through those. that is how i prevented ppl seeing me slipping away fer lunchtime suds when in school.


----------



## Galvatron

luvs said:


> galvi, have yinz got alleyways~ u could slip through those. that is how i prevented ppl seeing me slipping away fer lunchtime suds when in school.



it's all very open...just like my sons hand that i had to go patch up.....twat slashed it on a broken glass.


----------



## luvs

ow! looks painful.


----------



## Leni

I'm at the beach for a whole week.


----------



## Galvatron

luvs said:


> ow! looks painful.



not for me i just cleaned it up.....my son eat a cheese burger whilst i done it


----------



## Galvatron

Leni said:


> I'm at the beach for a whole week.



pictures do help support that


----------



## luvs

goin' drinkin'. 

i have a stalker to contend w/, too. no joking. he won't let me be. he flips if i say i'm w/ my guy-friends. after i get brave enough, he is getting put in his place. again. i gave it my personal best, a few ago. i have yet to have him dial me since. that means none too much w/ him. he says he loves me; is ready to make babies w/ me....... wtf is wrong w/ him. he has not seen me since we were teenagers, & i was w/ his friend. nutcase.


----------



## luvs

fk it. i'm ringing him now. last conversation was ended as i showed way further trust in my own family than in him. 
 he got upset. so i have an opening, here, to say- leave me be. except i'll swear a 'lil. that's my style.


----------



## Galvatron

dont call him....any attention will only make things worse.


----------



## luvs

sorry i'm spamming! my pal rang me to say he was on his way over. so, he's on his way over, as i said, 'okay'. let's see how fast i can brush, wash, pick a body spray & dab cosmetics on. meh.


----------



## Melensdad

luvs sounds like you might end up having a fun day?

I'm not doing much today.  

Went out to a local spot for some breakfast.  Stopped at the cigar lounge while the lovely Mrs_Bob went and did a little shopping.  Got a Starbucks on my way home.  I planned to work in the garage because it was pretty cool outside this morning but the sun came out and the temps heated up so I have no plans to go into the garage and sweat when I can sit around and do as little as possible.

Probably grill some Italian Sausages later for dinner, watch a movie, sip a bourbon.  

In the mean time I'll stroll down to the garden and see how big of a buck I can fill with tomatoes, peppers, eggplant, pickles, beans,  etc etc etc


----------



## Melensdad

luvs sounds like you might end up having a fun day?

I'm not doing much today.  

Went out to a local spot for some breakfast.  Stopped at the cigar lounge while the lovely Mrs_Bob went and did a little shopping.  Got a Starbucks on my way home.  I planned to work in the garage because it was pretty cool outside this morning but the sun came out and the temps heated up so I have no plans to go into the garage and sweat when I can sit around and do as little as possible.

Probably grill some Italian Sausages later for dinner, watch a movie, sip a bourbon.  

In the mean time I'll stroll down to the garden and see how big of a buck I can fill with tomatoes, peppers, eggplant, pickles, beans,  etc etc etc


----------



## BigAl RIP

Got the Apartment building all finished sealing with oil on the exterior and a great start on the Ranch this afternoon . In 3 hours tomorrow  that will be done and then its time to bring in the fire wood that is cut and laying all over the ranch in piles . Last year we only used about 3 1/2 cords and this year I have about 6 cords ready to stack . Man I love this little cozy super insulated ranch house . A good Fart and a match will keep it warm for two days .


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin is boldly defending his mind from the treadmill of its reality again, and although hints of the dull day without did peculate through of course, yet within him they were never quite enough to sway the goblin form his heightened state of daydreaming detachment, saying "...well yes then, for if I just become what I do, then this rat race wins in my place, for that dailylife would make madame bovarys of us all if ever it could now, ah but I am _me by my pen_ here..."





57


----------



## squerly

Installing HVAC in a (soon to be) rental.


----------



## luvs

galvy, i missed that 1; TY. you're correct. he feeds off of his craziness.

anyhows, i'm getting a draft & earlier, i got company. company i approve of! dammit, & then some, over that stalker guy. ew.


----------



## squerly

Installing HVAC in a (soon to be) rental.


----------



## squerly

Doc!  Fix this thing. We're stuttering!


----------



## Galvatron

squerly said:


> Doc!  Fix this thing. We're stuttering!



its done so i read all the posts....he knows how lazy i am


----------



## Doc

dup posts 7 minutes apart?  I don't think the server did that.  Are you on a slow connection squerly?   dat's weird.

edit to add ...my post dup'd also.  I wish I knew wtf was going on...but I don't.


----------



## fleamailman

today the goblin's goal is to get into the "males need not apply" forum he had come across this morning, "...um, well let's see, _first name: margaret, last name: thatcher, address: 10 downing st., london, european weather buffer zone, sex: long ago, age: even further back, hobbies: shopping, ladies nights and powdering my noise for hours, username: fleamailnotaman_..." as the goblin then pressed the "agree to terms" button in earnest adding "...now slot, all we have to do is start the "last post" thread there and retreat presumably unnoticed..." sighed the poor little goblinness in her distress now





18

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu3vwtxYI2k"]Hefner - The Day That Thatcher Dies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BigAl RIP

After 10 years the upper garage is being cleaned out and everything , and I do mean everything is going to the lower shop . Even the KT7 is moving out . Then its a good cleaning and parking only for mama's SUV and Big Daddys King Ranch.......if it will fit .
 After that ,,,,, the end of summer "Window Washing" contest is on . 

   Most of the firewood is now in the breezeway stacked nice , neat and tight . Screw winter !!!!


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin is looking at a beautiful woman seated opposite him remembering a time when they were like slot machines, where one inserts one's piece, presses the knobs and is amazed by hitting the jackpot, even if later one does see it as some sort of expensive addiction, "...haven't played the slot machines in years..." the goblin adds, continuing "...doesn't stop me looking at them though..."





53


----------



## muleman RIP

Getting another echogram of my heart done. Doc did not like the first one. I thought the girl did a hurried up one compared to others I have had in the past.


----------



## muleman RIP

BigAl said:


> After 10 years the upper garage is being cleaned out and everything , and I do mean everything is going to the lower shop . Even the KT7 is moving out . Then its a good cleaning and parking only for mama's SUV and Big Daddys King Ranch.......if it will fit .
> After that ,,,,, the end of summer "Window Washing" contest is on .
> 
> Most of the firewood is now in the breezeway stacked nice , neat and tight . Screw winter !!!!


What did you use to drag the KT7?


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> What did you use to drag the KT7?



He just sweeped it up with a dustpan and brush


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> What did you use to drag the KT7?


 
 LOL . It runs fine . I actually was doing spins in the gravel driveway . Not a smart thing to do . Now I need to do some touch up on the paint


----------



## BigAl RIP

Spent the morning servicing the tractor for the next couple jobs that needs to be done . 

   Spent early morning fighting with the Panama Government over paying workmens SSI, which is fine but now  they want to tax the SSI tax I already paid  too !!! Told them to go suck shit . 

    Love the country but that is One fucked up government !!!


----------



## JEV

BigAl said:


> ... but that is One fucked up government !!!


 Just like _OUR_ fucked up government. Guilty until proven innocent.


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin was not sure what it was all about at this point, but sure, it would have to come across like outstandingly awesome, perhaps the ultimate thought itself inspired by the deepest of coffees even, and yet all the goblin could actually think about was his dailylife, dailylife, dailylife, "...ok I've rendered unto dailylife enough today don't you think, so could we have "awesome" for a moment..." shouted the goblin out of the blue to his dailylife but dailylife just changed the tune from the goblin's "home" to his "family" then his "work" on to his "money" back to his "home" again, thinking the goblin wouldn't notice the trick but the goblin did, and his resentment at it was so heartfelt at this point, crying "...no, this sheep is wise to that trick by now, can't I get anything more than dailylife each time..."


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> After 10 years the upper garage is being cleaned out and everything , and I do mean everything is going to the lower shop . Even the KT7 is moving out . Then its a good cleaning and parking only for mama's SUV and Big Daddys King Ranch.......if it will fit .
> After that ,,,,, the end of summer "Window Washing" contest is on .
> 
> Most of the firewood is now in the breezeway stacked nice , neat and tight . Screw winter !!!!


 
 Allen if you had a Cummins instead of that powerjoke diesel it wouldn't need a warm garage to live in. it would be tough like snot tracs and their owners.


----------



## Dargo

Someone up late hitting the bottle really hard?




fleamailman said:


> the goblin was not sure what it was all about at this point, but sure, it would have to come across like outstandingly awesome, perhaps the ultimate thought itself inspired by the deepest of coffees even, and yet all the goblin could actually think about was his dailylife, dailylife, dailylife, "...ok I've rendered unto dailylife enough today don't you think, so could we have "awesome" for a moment..." shouted the goblin out of the blue to his dailylife but dailylife just changed the tune from the goblin's "home" to his "family" then his "work" on to his "money" back to his "home" again, thinking the goblin wouldn't notice the trick but the goblin did, and his resentment at it was so heartfelt at this point, crying "...no, this sheep is wise to that trick by now, can't I get anything more than dailylife each time..."


----------



## luvs

got groceries. then went to a bar. spoke on my phone w/ someone 1st. fed meower 1 & 2. again. my arm hurts, so now to take things easy. i should run to that bar again & see if a 'tender has ibuprofen. or dial 1 of 'em. ow. warm compresses may fix that. I'm aging. fuk that.


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin had been talking to santa, saying "...look, to be honest with you, I think I am a little bit too old for those electric train sets and meccano building kits at my advanced age, but, since we both know that I have been a very good goblin for many years now, what I would really like for christmas this year is a LHC, a _large hadron collider_ that is, one like they have at CERN here, if only because it's a rather good mixture of both those toys don't you think, only bigger, ah but failing that, could you just make sure that we still have a christmas when CERN goes fully functional in november then...", "...ho ho ho, anything to please my little goblin friend then, though what with this global recession right now we can't afford a real LHC actually, but I'll tell you what then, here's a model replica by lego instead..."





61


----------



## squerly

Dargo said:


> Someone up late hitting the bottle really hard?


This is normal for him.  Come to think of it, I don't think the Goblin drinks alcohol, just coffee.


----------



## muleman RIP

Weather will decide the day for me. Supposed to be storms so I will work in the barn if they hit here.


----------



## fleamailman

squerly said:


> This is normal for him.  Come to think of it, I don't think the Goblin drinks alcohol, just coffee.



"...alas my drinking days, though that never played much part in my life anyway, are behind me now..." mentioned the goblin who at best could risk the occasional glass of white wine to some cloud burning sunset, knowing too that even there in the midst of that stupor was that shadow of a severe migraine that played russian roulette upon each sip, thus the goblin was more into coffee instead, yes the stimulation of caffeine as opposed to that sedation of alcohol, and where coffee in the bistro was all the more conducive to his thinking things through, his writing habit perhaps, whereupon the goblin just confided the truth as he saw it now, saying "...they say _growing old is all about letting go_, yet my writing habit is all about me holding on in defiance, for I write for my ghosts I guess, where every addiction has its price it seems where those who write know well its cost..."


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin was doing "nothing" in style, when he should have been doing "whatever" instead, saying "...for who owns this existence, if one can't do "nothing" within it...", and yet that fear of not meeting his own obligations always lurked ever in the shadows of his mind somewhere, at which point a gypsy was passing a small paper cup in an unwashed hand around the bistro tables to the usual "...si vous plait monsieur,  si vous plait..." with a voice without much expectation while the goblin just typed on before finally signalling a clear "no" with those upraised flayed fingers of his two hands as if pushing everything away from him, "...gypsy, you are what I am not, in a freedom that I fear to follow, just I hate you for reminding me now..." sighed the goblin, as the clock just set the goblin's pace once more for his next "whatever" in a life that all seemed so "arbeit macht frei" for that constant command which it held one under





60


----------



## squerly

This was "today", yesterday.  Went to the Marina, beautiful day!


----------



## Leni

Getting ready to leave the beach and go home.


----------



## JEV

The kids are having a lasagna dinner at eldest daughter's home to celebrate DW's birthday. My contribution is tomatoes and a cuke from the garden, and...


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin had been trying to get his mind around the fact that his little country switzerland had signed a bilateral currency swap agreement with china a few weeks back, saying "...yes rather odd isn't it, I mean china's currency is quite untradable abroad, so why hold an untradeable currency like the yuan then...",  the goblin didn't know for sure but clearly switzerland must have been betting on china as breaking free from the dollar at some point, and where the chinese for their part would use their held swiss francs to purchase goods outside of their brics fold by paying for anything in swiss francs instead, where swiss francs are about the one currency most everyone still wanted, but to add to this was the movement gaining momentum in switzerland to peg 20% of their currency to gold, yes gold, much of which china now holds, whereupon the goblin went "...so guess what the swiss will buy back from the chinese with their untradable yuan now, but woe betide anyone who lives in switzerland too..."


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> The kids are having a lasagna dinner at eldest daughter's home to celebrate DW's birthday. My contribution is tomatoes and a cuke from the garden, and...



those look excellent, jev.


----------



## luvs

other than that, i'm tired & in need of a nap. 2 of my guy-friends were over last night, kinda late. we watched KB volume 1. drank. spent time @ a pub. then we parted ways & i snoozed asap.
 i really should cook dinner, though.


----------



## Galvatron

Today is garden day,i need to measure up and prepare a area for a new greenhouse and decking area.


----------



## luvs

bartender was here a few ago. a near cardiac-episode nearly ensued when i heard a knock during these hours. she was amazed by my pantry. & by how my tig (my 1 kitty-cat) is so calm. she is a so luved by many a local.


----------



## JEV

Two of my girl cousins are flying in today from the left coast to visit some ailing relatives (corporal work of mercy, they say), and will be here for dinner. So this morning I'm making a loaf of Italian herb sourdough no-knead bread before heading out to do a couple of jobs. After lunch I'll be making basil infused whole wheat fettuccine for our pasta dinner. The wife made a peach Light & Fruity Jello pie for dessert. Fun day playing in the kitchen.


----------



## squerly

JEV said:


> So this morning I'm making a loaf of Italian herb sourdough no-knead bread before heading out to do a couple of jobs. After lunch I'll be making basil infused whole wheat fettuccine for our pasta dinner. The wife made a peach Light & Fruity Jello pie for dessert. Fun day playing in the kitchen.


And I'm still trying to master making a simple loaf of bread.  I mean really, flower, milk, sugar yeast and salt.  How friggen hard can it be?


----------



## Leni

If you use flower instead of flour it is hard.


----------



## luvs

squerly said:


> And I'm still trying to master making a simple loaf of bread. I mean really, flower, milk, sugar yeast and salt. How friggen hard can it be?



well, spelling 'flour' properly & using a few commas may be a proper beginning.


----------



## JEV

squerly said:


> And I'm still trying to master making a simple loaf of bread.  I mean really, flower, milk, sugar yeast and salt.  How friggen hard can it be?


Sorry to see you get beat up by the spelling & punctuation police. I thought we had an unwritten rule here about that sort of thing. I guess some just can't resist the urge.

Anyway, here's my recipe for basic white bread. It's also the first bread recipe in the cookbook that comes with KitchenAid mixers. I make it a lot, and it's pretty easy. You could also try some YouTube videos for tips. I'll look around to see if I can find a good one for you that's not screwed up. Yeah, hard to believe some people will make videos that are all wrong or ridiculously hard to do. No wonder so many people give up on something as simple as making bread.

 Basic White Bread Recipe For KitchenAid Stand Mixer 


1/2C milk (4 oz.)
3 tablespoons sugar (1.5 oz.) 
2  teaspoons salt (.55 oz.)3  tablespoons butter or margarine (1.5 oz.)  2 packages active dry yeast or 2 teaspoons Instant Yeast (.25 oz.) 1-1/2 C warm water (105F to 110F) (12 oz.)
5-6 C Unbleached bread flour (1# 13 oz.) 


Directions: 

1. Combine milk, sugar, salt, and butter in small saucepan. Heat over low heat and stir until butter melts and sugar dissolves. Cool to lukewarm (less than 110 F. 

2. If using active dry yeast, dissolve yeast in warm water in warmed bowl and let stand for 10 minutes. If using Instant Yeast, just add it to the flour and mix it in before adding liquids.I ALWAYS recommend Instant Yeast. 

3. Add lukewarm milk mixture and water to 4 1/2 C (1# 6 oz.) flour. Attach bowl and dough hook. Turn to speed 2 and mix 1 minute. Continuing on speed 2, add remaining flour, 1/2 C (2.5 oz.) at a time (slowly so it doesn’t fly out of bowl), until dough clings to hook and cleans side of bowl. Knead on speed 2 for 2 minutes longer, or until dough is smooth and elastic. Dough will be slightly sticky to the touch. (At this point I take the dough and knead it for 5-7 minutes hy hand, adding flour as needed, until I get the “feel” I want from the dough.) 

4. Place in a greased bowl, turning to grease top. Cover; let rise in warm place, free from draft, until doubled in bulk, about an hour. 

5. Punch dough down and divide in half. Shape each half into a loaf and place in a greased 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2-inch loaf pan. Cover; let rise in warm place, free from draft, until doubled in bulk, about 1 hour. 

6. Bake at 400 F for 30 minutes. Remove from pans immediately and cool on wire racks. 


For Hamburger and hot dog buns, divide the dough into 2-1/2 oz portions and shape into a ball. Allow dough balls to rest for 5 minutes, then flatten with the heel of your hand and place on cookie sheet dusted with cornmeal. Allow about 1” between rolls for expansion/proofing. For hot dog buns, shape into about 5-6” long tubes with seam down. Brush with whisked egg white/water mix and sprinkle with sesame or poppy seeds. Bake at 400 F for 12-14 minutes or until 200 F.


----------



## Leni

You're right.  I couldn't resist.  Just too tempting and I hope it was taken in the way it was intended.


----------



## fleamailman

the  goblin had been turning something over in his mind today, saying  "...1minute a day x 365days is 365minutes isn't it, but then times that  by 40years and you get 14600minutes in total, now divide those  14600minutes by 60 to get the number of hours that is and you get  243hours, and then divide that again by 24 to get the number of days and  that becomes just over 10days, thus *one minute of anything is at least  ten days over 40years*, where an hour each day would be 1year+243days  then...", and at that point the goblin remembered how cigarettes shorten  one's life by about ten years, and yet no one dares mention that  commuting 1hour30minutes to work and back took at least five years from  one's life, as did watching 3hours of television each evening, smiling  "...just seeing where my life goes when I don't take my everyday actions  into account..."


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> You're right.  I couldn't resist.  Just too tempting and I hope it was taken in the way it was intended.


It was funny and I suspect Squerly took it the way you meant it.  We've all done it ...sometimes we catch it after we post it and fix it and other times we get


----------



## Doc

Volmornu said:


> Today I'm failing to make cash, organizing my internet life, regretting my choices this week and being lazy at home.


Welcome to Forums Forums.  I'm glad you found us and decided to join us.   Most of us have been in that same boat on some days.


----------



## bczoom

Hoping to get into the woods with the chainsaw this evening.  Took the tractor back there last night and dragged a bunch of nice big logs into open areas so I can cut (and split if they're too heavy to load into the RTV) then bring down to the wood shed.

These 15 logs will probably yield another 4 cord so that will be another years worth.

I already have the wood for the next 3 years cut/split/stacked so what I'm working on now will be for the 2017-2018 winter season.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doing repairs around the house, baking some bread, remembering, and saying a few prayers for folks lost 13 years ago, and comrades standing in harm's way to protect us.


----------



## JEV

Danang Sailor said:


> Doing repairs around the house, baking some bread, remembering, and saying a few prayers for folks lost 13 years ago, and comrades standing in harm's way to protect us.


 I made bread as well today while a drywall repair job was drying. Two small loaves and 12 Sandwich thins...Olive Oil Italian recipe. Made leftovers for dinner.


----------



## squerly

Leni said:


> If you use flower instead of flour it is hard.





luvs said:


> well, spelling 'flour' properly & using a few commas may be a proper beginning.



LOL, tough crowd...


----------



## fleamailman

"...yes, yes, yes, humans, we'll have you writing like true goblins yet, just keep using those commas as luvs suggest there, but while you're at it you can chuck out all the other punctuation marks since most youngsters these days are thumbtexting instead and have no idea what those others mean anyway..." suggested the goblin ever one help things along here, adding "...and what am I doing now is refuting my reality to a coffee in virtual reality here, where _virtual reality_ is whatever you make of it I guess, and where _reality_ is evidently just what it makes of you now...", and with that the star trek music cut into the goblin's thoughts once more, while the goblin's goal of somehow trying to place forumsforums on the map of goblinic literature was proving a match for him still, proclaiming "...but do not worry about me humans I will my best for you as always..."


----------



## luvs

looking to snooze & activate my cell properly. i've company arriving early morning, too. 6 daze a week, they're here. afternoon, tho, if they say they hafta arrive @ said time, I'm bound to that. wtf is a sleep schedule-- i used to know. then i'll have pals over. if i wanna have company.


----------



## Galvatron

I need to have a look at my car,got a noise popped up on the steering that sounds like the track rod end is worn,should be a simple fix.


----------



## Galvatron

Had a loose wheel,i am amazed such a silly thing could be overlooked


----------



## luvs

shopping! nothing major- pop, food, simplistic items, & hairbands. gotta get a few 'lil items. i got pens & stuff $1 fer 20 yesterday.


----------



## Doc

I'm watching this wrestling match ...amazing.  This guy never wears out.  What a match.


----------



## fleamailman

today the goblin was still reading over the ransom note that he had recieved


> "listen you  Saxon scum, us Scots have still got Galvatron from when we raided his council flat between to the pub and the labor exchange, and unless you lot pay up promptly we will slowly feed him Scottish cuisine, yes, you heard that right Saxons, real kippers, followed by haggis and then a fried Mars bar too, ah I bet that sends shivers down your Saxon spines, well if any of you had spines that is, but just to prove our good will in the matter, we are willing to lower the asking price from 90 pence to only 50 pence here, no don't contact the police or I warn you that we will promptly play bagpipes and recite Robbie Burns to show you just how ruthless we can be when cornered, just put the money in an envelope marked "SNP" and post it, I am looking forward to your speedy cooperation in this matter, I remain., yours faithfully, [strike]Alex Salmond[/strike] whoops, someone else


and yet somehow the goblin wondered if the members of this forumsforums really had that much money between them


----------



## Leni

Cute kitty.


----------



## squerly

..........


----------



## fleamailman

Leni said:


> Cute kitty.



"...thanks..." went the goblin thanking Leni for the company,  and who wished he could have some of squerly's bread too, and who unlike a troll for all his similarities always replied where he could now, adding "...well, you're probably not asking but if one talks upon the technical side of things here, and if there is one to this livewriting then,  then perhaps the hardest part of the post itself is simply finding the right picture go with the text now, the rest one can hew into something by rewording it but the picture either fits or doesn't fit...", in fact, it all looked so easy now, where perhaps the goblin made it look easy too, smiling "...many people decry what we do, but few understand that it's a self enabling process, a mostly thankless one with a readership that many an ebook author would envy us of, no, please don't judge me by the mere fifty hits each day to the edit thread here, think of it more as a couple of thousand hits per day from a collection of forums, not that that means anything in itself though, I mean I remain anonymous throughout where all this is just transient anyway, nothing remains bar what it does to you inside...", and then the goblin wondered what he was doing today, shrugging he then ventured "...perhaps I'm just trying to pass the essence of my existence through the focus of my pen each post, yes a madness if you would care to call it one now..."


----------



## Galvatron

fleamailman said:


> today the goblin was still reading over the ransom note that he had recieved
> and yet somehow the goblin wondered if the members of this forumsforums really had that much money between them



way to many drugs.....slow down


----------



## squerly

Galvatron said:


> Had a loose wheel,i am amazed such a silly thing could be overlooked


Same thing happened to me, although it's been several years ago.  Kept hearing a clunk, clunk sound.  Knew it wasn't good but couldn't connect it to anything in my mind.   Pulled into the driveway, got out and slammed the door.  Front wheel fell off!    Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Galvatron

squerly said:


> Same thing happened to me, although it's been several years ago.  Kept hearing a clunk, clunk sound.  Knew it wasn't good but couldn't connect it to anything in my mind.   Pulled into the driveway, got out and slammed the door.  Front wheel fell off!    Couldn't believe it.



well my wheel never fell off but if it had my marriage would have been left in a state of suspicion


----------



## JEV

squerly said:


> ..........


I'm thinking that loaf will makes some great toast & sammies. Very nice.


----------



## JEV

I was on my way to an Amateur Radio event this morning when a young man lost the hot ash from his cigarette into his lap, and failed to see me stop for a car that was turning left in front of me, as he was trying to get the ash out of his crotch. BAM! Drove right under the rear end of my '06  Tucson lifting it up and shoving me forward almost 50 feet. I looked in the mirror and saw that his eyes were looking down just before impact, so I turned the wheel toward the curb so I wouldn't get pushed into the car in front of me. Just missed hitting that car by mere inches. Both of us walked away, but he got his bell rung when his head did a double bounce off the steering wheel...two big eggs on his forehead. I drove away (after almost an hour of the cop sitting in his cruiser filing the report), and needless to say they towed his car away. Interestingly, the driver was the son of Homecook from NCT. Small world. She was not happy because it was HER car he was driving because his was not running. Now she has no way to get to work. Sucks to be her kid right now. BTW, that's transmission fluid in my hatch when the tranny cooler exploded on impact.


----------



## squerly

Sorry Jev, that just sucks.


----------



## Leni

Another reason for not smoking.


----------



## luvs

tomite_ gettin' drunk. then to a piddle. my heart has skipped way too many. my device ought of hit me by now. callin' 'em.


----------



## Galvatron

Jev i got rear ended twenty odd years ago by a doctor trying to tune his radio,i was a a complete stop waiting to turn right and it all went in to slow motion in my rear view mirror.

And people say guns are dangerous


----------



## luvs

my buddy rang me to get a few drafts. he says 'be here in 20 minutes'. says me, 'ur insane. u know i'm a woman..... rite~'


----------



## Leni

Trying to do laundry without a dryer.  As it happens it is 107 today so whatever I hang outs side will dry very quickly.  The fun is trying to find places to hang wet things.


----------



## Galvatron

Leni said:


> Trying to do laundry without a dryer.  As it happens it is 107 today so whatever I hang outs side will dry very quickly.  The fun is trying to find places to hang wet things.



I heard the White House is a good place for wet things to hang out


----------



## fleamailman

morning then and the goblin had got out of bed, while outside the bright sky together with slight browning of the green skyline beneath it discretely announces the change of season to the goblin himself who turns on the his laptop to see a vast number of automatic emails congratulating him on his birthday, an event that seems to happen with gaining quickness with each passing year now, "...oh what a chore, I'll just delete them all then, only forumland autobots after all..." he says as afterwards he makes his way to the kitchen passing his son's bedroom, "...happy birthday dad..." come his son's voice from somewhere under the bedcovers, "...so you actually remembered then..." voiced the now goblin smiling making him appreciate the fallibility of the one over the mundane certainty of the other, so to err is to be human where not to err only spoils it


----------



## muleman RIP

Have an 8 am appointment with the cancer doc. Will see what he thinks about the thyroid problem and the liver scan. Need to be on the road by 6:40 to get there with school back in session.


----------



## JEV

Hope your appointment went well, Muley. I'm changing the plumbing today for a customer who's changing their vanity from a one sink to a two sink unit. Got about 2/3 done and came home for lunch, now headed back to finish up and go buy stuff for a 3-day wall repair and paint job.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cancer doc is not happy with today's tests. Have to go for another  liver/spleen scan Friday. Go back to see him in a month and if tests are  still way off I will have another bone marrow draw. That will be my 4th  one. Seems a lot of things are getting worse lately. Hard to say if it  is because the thyroid is whacked out or the leukemia is progressing.  Ain't a damn thing I can do about it anyway. Been feeling really sick the past 2 days and just remembered I got my flu shot on Friday also.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Went to the cardiologist today for a post-hospitalization check up. I was told "Take a seat if you'd like, but your a little early, like a month early. Your appointment is *October 16th*". 
"What?" 
"I you do decide to stay, it gets a little lonely at night and they turn the AC off at 8:00. Oh yeah parking's going to be a bitch".

"Damn, see you next month" I told her.

"Don't be late" the receptionist said and smiled. Then the whole damn waiting room burst out laughing.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Went to the cardiologist today for a post-hospitalization check up. I was told "Take a seat if you'd like, but your a little early, like a month early. Your appointment is *October 16th*". 
"What?" 
"If you do decide to stay, it gets a little lonely at night and they turn the AC off at 8:00. Oh yeah parking's going to be a bitch".

"Damn, see you next month" I told her.

"Don't be late" the receptionist said and smiled. Then the whole damn waiting room burst out laughing.


----------



## luvs

busy reading my fellow ill-people's posts. i hafta see my own doctor, too. my nurse was here. he brought me food. he then returned w/ my medicine. got a new phone. gettin' her programmed, shopping, & pickin' nail décor & chit-chatting in a few. we agreed that it's due time i may think of goin' inpatient. i have gotten so thin. i despise being inpatient. food is not okay w/ my stomach these daze.. i fret over my meowers. my Mom's dog's may gulp 'em; my brother's dog, too. & my Dad's too irresponsible to scoop litter/feed 'em. 
 i'll have my home-nursing ppl look after them, if they can. we're deciding on thursday. doctor-nurse-me-my Mom. sigh. sucks.


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Cancer doc is not happy with today's tests. Have to go for another  liver/spleen scan Friday. Go back to see him in a month and if tests are  still way off I will have another bone marrow draw. That will be my 4th  one. Seems a lot of things are getting worse lately. Hard to say if it  is because the thyroid is whacked out or the leukemia is progressing.  Ain't a damn thing I can do about it anyway. Been feeling really sick the past 2 days and just remembered *I got my flu shot on Friday also. *



That's the kind of reaction I used to get with that damn shot. Haven't had that shot since 1973. Rather have the flu and just baby myself at home for a few days than to get sick from trying to get/stay healthy, and paying for it to boot! Personally, I think it's a population control drug that the government is using to rid itself of those of us on Social Security, so they can piss away the money we put in all those years.


----------



## fleamailman

"...don't we just hate death but doesn't it smack real value into our lives though, for this little window of time that we call "now" is all that we ever really have anyway, where the past is gone and where even tomorrow isn't promised neither..." ventured the goblin trying to relate over a coffee in his bistro again, while outside the bright day passed overhead, so just repeating to himself mostly he simply voiced "...you know folks, if I could ask death to grant me just one concession for my birthday here, of course it wouldn't be to live forever, nor even to have a long life neither, no it would simply be to allow me to die before my children do, for I would not like to see my children's death, so to date death has been most merciful to most of us where all previous generations knew both brothers and sisters and children taken from them at a tender age...", in fact, the goblin faced death with fortitude and preparation today, where to be alive only meant that his soul was not ready he imagined, adding "...hell, this just smacks real value in one's face doesn't it, just it's "pain to open the eye" as they say, thus in answer to what I'm doing today, I'm reappraising my values counting this one true blessing then as worth more than those trinkets of the moneygod there..."


----------



## fleamailman

today the goblin, for lack of anything else to do really, had been people watching in the bistro again, where the bistro at this hour at least always seemed to offer a choice of either those students from the nearby university or these old folks who like himself either chatted, thought alone, or who viewed a screen in a mimic of the young ones, and all this to coffees then, a scene repeated both across and down the street too for as far as the eye could see in fact, "...so they're the new generation goblin, yet they don't share your old aspirations there, they don't drink alcohol, they don't want that house nor a car, and they're not inclined to marriage neither, nor to having families now, no they're simply the result of seeing the mistakes of their parents I guess, how about you goblin, if you were young again, would you be the same as them there..." came the voice within him now, while the goblin didn't reply still looking on thinking about it though, so the voice just continued it's monologue inside him, saying "...they're constantly online today, thus they drink a lot less, and where time is more important than the devaluing money meaning a long commute is stupid, like repairing that house each weekend as their parents still do is dumb to them too, where marriage means a long term secure commitment in an unsecure world , and where having children means increasing one's exposure to debt, simply, no the older generation felt more secure goblin, where instead today's generation, that which you see in front of you now, live in a world that is far more insecure than their parents ever had...", the sky was darkening now, the rain wold follow shortly, where the goblin would rush home not wishing to be caught in it, somehow the voice had simply reminded him of a youtube stream he had seen before

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Z760XNy4VM


----------



## luvs

muley, quit-ur-whinin'  j/k
got a flu shot & then got a a blood-draw, too. then got painfully ill after 2 sips of fluid. nuff' said, there. 
spent my morning w/ a bottle of blue lysol, toweling, & swearing often, cleaning my floors.

then, once i flushed my feeding tube ports, shopped, bickered w/ a cell-'pro' guy that required an excessive amount of $$ to turn on a cell that was already on~ hm-------- we went away & (we programmed 'er in 2 minutes, {TY, my new-friend). then we shopped fer food. great times. yep.
then went & got a few of my Saturday drafts & a few snacks, too.

night, now! once i find an okay show.


----------



## fleamailman

"...me, I am trying to have "thoughts a plenty" but failing that I suppose I'll try to think of something, but if I can't think up even something, then I'll just go through my day on autopilot I guess..." confided the goblin while then adding something much like an afterthought here perhaps "...and besides too, whoever said that _life is for the living_ was sold on mere experience of it in my view, for surely this life is also what one gains out of one's experiences then, after all, what's the point of having any experience, good or bad, if it is simply forgotten afterwards as one moves on to the next experience...", which was about when one of the goblin's ghosts just smiled back at that point, remarking sarcastically "...ah, but you do know that none of your petty afterthought conjectures will ever change us now goblin, any more than it could change what happened at that time either, so you're welcome to spar with your past my friend, only that you're lashing out at a shadow that you can't actually touch there goblin...", whereupon the goblin, looking back finally replied"...agreed, but if all this turns into you ghosts as you point out, then how else is one ever going to know which ghosts one is beckoning still, other than by figuring out which ones one has met to date..." 





75


----------



## Galvatron

preparing to have my daughter and granddaughter move home,sadly her new life up north was not as she had hoped,up north loss is my gain as i miss them so much.

If all goes to plan they will be here in the next few hours.

Leilani Rose is my angel....


----------



## muleman RIP

What a sweetheart! We know what gramps will be doing from now on. Spoiling her rotten..


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> What a sweetheart! We know what gramps will be doing from now on. Spoiling her rotten..



damn right


----------



## fleamailman

oh, the usual stuff the goblin was just flicking though that "do it yourself brain surgery" book with a kitchen knife again, saying  "...so now, what does it read about getting a song out of one's head..."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GmY8KH03rM


----------



## SShepherd

so, I'm taking pics and getting to run a charity auction item that I made to raise money for the Brian Terry foundation.
For those of you on face book, this is the charity;
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Treks-Trek-2000-Miles-for-the-Brian-Terry-Foundation/1463907210527621

no I have to take some good pics, but this is what I made for it





I tried a number of new things, but the important details are that the blade is made from a 3 layer laminate forge welded together. The outside 2 layers are made from the barrel of a gau-8 Avenger (30mm cannon)
Details are here;
https://www.facebook.com/ShepherdKnives


----------



## luvs

spent my early afternoon on my phone, arranging appointments. my doctor needs me to see her to discuss results of a recent biopsy. great!

then my feeding tube ppl rang. i got mail saying i was denied enteral formula; then got 1 saying i was re-approved, & clarified that. headaches. bleeping f-ing headache. i inventoried & gave them an estimate of items due. then my friend called & says, he's @ our 1 drinking place, & could i meet him. sigh. then my home nurses were ringing me. these phones're being placed in another room. where i cannot hear them.


----------



## Leni

Sounds like it's time for a nap.  I just got up from one.


----------



## luvs

time fer a tuck-in. soon.


----------



## luvs

to a bar after i find someone to pull my enteral stuff indoors-was placed on my porch. there's a few guys that'll be working fer a few nearby- i'll recruit them.


----------



## luvs

bartender is on her way here. she's bringing me jager once she shops fer her own alcohol- i luv my jager. nom.


----------



## Doc

Jager!!!!


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin had watched the old fart take his evening pill and was thinking  it all so reminiscent of peter pan observing wendy and promising  himself that he would never ever be that real life where those side  effects seemed callous to the extreme, with that constant sick feeling  within by a poison that robbed peter to pay paul in curring one ill be  creating yet another ill in its place, that line _old age is a shipwreck_ sprang to mind here, laughing  "...hell no, not me then, not this me here now, naah I'll go onwards and  I'm going to be a goblin to the last if not beyond too, for writing is a  journey to self if ever there was one...", whereupon the goblin thought  back to another line *the inner world forms while the outer would crumbles away*  while outside the bistro though as if to underline his sentiment here the day  was ever so blusterous dressed in those late autumn colors and so very beautiful in its passing, smiling "...if ours is to witness then  witness I must then for I would hate to reach journeys end without those posts to  mark the way here..."


----------



## luvs

Doc said:


> Jager!!!!



sipping slowly. i so luv that beverage- somehow makes me relaxed, yet not drunk. i'll send a virtual one to u. wait until i remember where my telly-phone is, & how to send pix. (that is a normal deal w/ me). TY, calvin klein, fer designing that coat that zips @ its pockets. 
u rock. i found my cell.

here, doc! a virtual drink. & i put a pic of me & 1 of my drinkin' pals on, too. we're so posing to take that pic. he is a great 'ol person that luvs cookin'. i ought introduce him to us.


----------



## JEV

Skim-coated the walls in a bathroom this morning, after the customer removed their wallpaper...and big chunks of wallboard along with it. I can't remember a worse removal job than this one. They must have been into the Jager with luvs.  Going to be an expensive salvage job, since I put almost an entire 5-gallon bucket of mud on the walls. Hopefully it will be ready for sanding tomorrow.

After lunch Im going to stipple the ceiling patch I made in the downstairs hallway, where the customer (same one) slipped on a floor joist and came through the ceiling while replacing some rotted flooring. His wife has banned him from the bathroom job, because his "help" is costing them big bucks.


----------



## luvs

joe! impolite.
 so, my day's changed. kinda. my nurse rang me. he makes me ingest food that they comp. he's my pal & we agreed that he is allowed to make me get food. if he takes me to get new glasses, i'll ingest a lunch. i've yet to inform him-- wait, he rang me. he is here & i'm not yet ready to leave.


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> joe! impolite.
> so, my day's changed. kinda. my nurse rang me. he makes me ingest food that they comp. he's my pal & we agreed that he is allowed to make me get food. if he takes me to get new glasses, i'll ingest a lunch. i've yet to inform him-- wait, he rang me. he is here & i'm not yet ready to leave.


Why would you say I'm impolite? Consumption of alcohol diminishes coordination and basic motor skills, and the effect of that is diminished ability to do basic jobs at a high level. Ergo, you end up with a second or third rate job instead of a #1 job, and somebody like me has to repair the damage. Indisputable, not impolite. Your sentences are a bit fragmented today.


----------



## muleman RIP

Have to chase around the junkyards today for a new window for my pickup. The metal channel the rollers run in has rusted away. Damn road salt did it in. Will be hard to find one in good condition.


----------



## fleamailman

("...no extra points for guessing what I've been doing today..." went the goblin wondering why the captain would let him live in squaller)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZWLD9Njg3Q

the goblin felt it best of explain now, saying "...well of course the below  is a stress test, where one first looks at the picture whereupon  one closes one's eyes and counts to ten before one reopens them anew,  and if one can still see shoes, shopping, household pets, and clothes  that somehow seem whiter than white even, then rest assured you are  still your normal housewife self where the kingdom of housework awaits  yet, whereas if it all somehow goes blanc save for some squeaky voice  that seems to be going "naah, oh no you can't humans MYAHAHAHAHA" in the  back of your mind, then I fear you've got whatever it is very bad  indeed, and that you might never be normal again..."


----------



## fleamailman

funny day today, feels the goblin, who has bought his coffee in a new coffeeroom, and although the music is nice, the wifi works, and the coffee itself isn't bad for its price, this once empty bistro has slowly filled up with women, not a bad thing in itself but each woman had short hair, jeans and a jumper, they would look at the goblin oddly, and then continue their conversations, normal thought the goblin since he was hardy young any more, so the goblin just continued tapping his keyboard while the women laughed and smiled and seems very friendly to one another, holding hands, etc., until it dawned on the goblin that he must be in some tom-boy club "...I'll have another coffee, it's a really nice place you have here..." the goblin said to the girl at the counter slightly shocked, "...your welcome..." she replied, smiling back now, as if knowing where they both stood then





22


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Driving to Winnipeg Manitoba for the weekend for a wedding.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Spent the afternoon in high 80s temperatures and horrendous humidity putting together the pond siphon in my recently built lake, or rather the big hole in the ground with no water.  I just did the suction side of the siphon as I reckon I've got about 15 years to get the discharge side done.    That's how long I think this "crater" will take to fill up.  Not really, as soon as I stop using the water well to run the yard sprinklers I'm going to turn it on the lake.  I reckon it's going to take at least 6-months of 24-hour a day running to get it anywhere near full.  I shudder to think what the electricity bill is going to be.  

It may be that I have to drill a second well just to keep the lake filled.  What started off off as a project to keep my wife happy (and off my case) has taken on a life of it's own.  Once you start on down the road you may as well see it through to the end.  The "end" being my life or my checkbook ... whichever comes first.


----------



## squerly

EastTexFrank said:


> Spent the afternoon in high 80s temperatures and horrendous humidity putting together the pond siphon in my recently built lake, or rather the big hole in the ground with no water.  I just did the suction side of the siphon as I reckon I've got about 15 years to get the discharge side done.    That's how long I think this "crater" will take to fill up.  Not really, as soon as I stop using the water well to run the yard sprinklers I'm going to turn it on the lake.  I reckon it's going to take at least 6-months of 24-hour a day running to get it anywhere near full.  I shudder to think what the electricity bill is going to be.
> 
> It may be that I have to drill a second well just to keep the lake filled.  What started off off as a project to keep my wife happy (and off my case) has taken on a life of it's own.  Once you start on down the road you may as well see it through to the end.  The "end" being my life or my checkbook ... whichever comes first.


Pictures are in order, don't ya think?


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> Why would you say I'm impolite? Consumption of alcohol diminishes coordination and basic motor skills, and the effect of that is diminished ability to do basic jobs at a high level. Ergo, you end up with a second or third rate job instead of a #1 job, and somebody like me has to repair the damage. Indisputable, not impolite. Your sentences are a bit fragmented today.




 that would be called neuropathy, there, joe. fuk, they put me inpatient fer 3 daze over that. fragmented as i type, maybe....... there is nary a change that- i type as i think. 
 pre-school is over, so i shant pretend to type in a different manner. or play pla-doh or wiffle ball- I thought we were too old fer that~. i say, if u dislike my posts, scroll beyond 'em, & read another one.
 they're not fragmented in my mind- nope. nor of those minds of many, many intelligent folk. 

 that is how i type. & i'm also taking a new stomach medicine that has sedative effects. so punch a loaf of puffy bread. i'm a  woman following doctors' orders to take that medicine & to maintain my weight. you ought know by well that my ticker is none too well. lemme preserve that, that i've got remaining in my daze peacefully, 'kay~
 'kay~
 have a great one.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> Why would you say I'm impolite? Consumption of alcohol diminishes coordination and basic motor skills, and the effect of that is diminished ability to do basic jobs at a high level. Ergo, you end up with a second or third rate job instead of a #1 job, and somebody like me has to repair the damage. Indisputable, not impolite. Your sentences are a bit fragmented today.



 u saying excessive being essential- i have hours that to got me to that point. they-i could get a ----job---- (or, fer me, a career, after i take a shower & get pretty. a hospital doctor plain advised me to not overwork myself at this point in time- not work, namely. i distinctly recall you saying you would not work an industrial kitchen fer anything not so many ages ago, so i scrool past 95% of your posts. 1 day & you were beat. try half your life. then maybe you'll get me. joe.


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> u saying excessive being essential- i have hours that to got me to that point. they-i could get a ----job---- (or, fer me, a career, after i take a shower & get pretty. a hospital doctor plain advised me to not overwork myself at this point in time- not work, namely. i distinctly recall you saying you would not work an industrial kitchen fer anything not so many ages ago, so *i scrool past 95% of your posts.* 1 day & you were beat. try half your life. then maybe you'll get me. joe.


You really need to up that to 100%, Ms Sensitivity. Nice usage of the Rush Limbaugh term "scrool."


----------



## JEV

Me and Mrs. JEV did a 5K this morning as part of the Northern Ohio Marathon/Half Marathon/5K, sponsored by Lake Hospital Systems in Lake County Ohio. We both did a walk/jog, as we're not runners, and were happy to finish. I then spent the balance of the day performing communication support for the race. We cover all 26.2 miles with Amateur Radio operators, and have vehicles that can bring back runners who are unable to complete the race (only 3 today out of 800+ participants). 

One full marathon runner caught my attention, and I asked if I could take his picture. He agreed and the race began. A couple of hours later I actually met his parents, and learned that his name is 1st Lt. Patrick Cullivan, and is an Army reservist (and a full time police officer) who was running the marathon to raise funds & awareness for Wounded Warrior Project. Here are his pictures at the start and just seconds before the finish of 26.2 miles. A dare say there are not many of us who could carry his load, much less do it for 26.2 miles. To make a donation to Wounded Warrior Project in his name, click the hyperlink to WWP above. I did.

Damn well done, Lt. Cullivan!


----------



## Leni

Now Now children.  Remember what Mom said.  If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.  Let's make nice.


----------



## JEV

Leni said:


> Now Now children.  Remember what Mom said.  If you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all.  Let's make nice.


I don't wanna...so _THERE!_


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> i gave my effort, years ago. i have limits, similar to so many others. i can be a great friend. or i can be a bitch. i can also make a grown man weep. my neuropathy makes typing tough.
> 
> btw- great job to those that rip on those that have disabilities. so i mis-type/improve. u managed to read my posts, huh~


----------



## fleamailman

"...give us a kiss lov...", last but not least the goblin, who thanked everyone for their words, who had then replied to the parrot instead "...not until you brush your teeth then...", as it munched on those now somewhat finger flavored crisps the goblin had offered this parrot in his error, but the parrot just repeated again "...give us a kiss lov...", so perhaps visiting the supermarket's pet-shop this afternoon had been one of life's little lessons thought the goblin who could now see clearly why computers were all in binary, and why most school teachers typed with two fingers, "...parrot, they've come across you before I guess, haven't they..." spoke the goblin as the parrot turned its small head a little sideways in that "fancy another round of knuckles goblin" look they always have when they're hungry, yet the goblin couldn't resist, somehow some of his fingers were worth the fun of feeding this parrot here, saying "...o how you're like feeding this thread here my dear parrot...", "...give us a kiss, lov..." it replied again





12


----------



## Galvatron

Im trying to work out how to dispose of this mammoth spider on the staircase...should i ask it to leave or just do a sneak attack using my kung fu skills???


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Im trying to work out how to dispose of this mammoth spider on the staircase...should i ask it to leave or just do a sneak attack using my kung fu skills???


I have a MAP gas (5,300 degrees F) torch with a trigger igniter that I use for soldering pipes and disposing of spiders. One quick blast from the torch and the legs are singed off, then the second blast fries the body. Bye-bye spidey. Wish all vermin were as easy to get rid of...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ah hell, I skived off yesterday but I suppose I'll have to do something today.  I picked up some T-posts yesterday so I'll go and install them as supports for the trash joint on the end of my pond siphon.  That shouldn't take too long if it isn't too muddy after all the rain this weekend.  After that it'll be picking up all the downed branches and limbs from the storm early on Monday morning.  If the yard is still too wet to run the tractor over it I guess I'll skive off another day.  Retirement is great!!!!


----------



## JEV

Changed a lav faucet and replaced a toilet handle this morning for a customer,took the scrap aluminum, copper & brass to the recycler ($59.10) and having lunch now. Played a little ham radio now that my rotator is replaced and I can swing the beam, and got into Croatia, England & Hungary on 10m. Hope to pick up some South American stations later this afternoon before dinner. Going out now to estimate two bathroom renovations, then dinner at the Chi-Com buffet with Mama for my birthday (her treat).


----------



## muleman RIP

I have been out mowing in a T-shirt. 74 F but windy as hell today. Over the weekend I had my hoody and an outer jacket on. Crazy temps and leaves blowing everywhere today. Have a sore hoof so time to call it a day and get the foot up!


----------



## luvs

got unexpected company 2 daze in a row, now. goin' to get a few drafts. inadvertently listened to a game via my neighbor's yelling. i tried to cover my ears- then got afraid that i might smother. chit-chatted w/ my pal, & then she began to get kind of insane, as she watches 4 tots, plus her own 2.


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin was doing what most goblins his age did he imagined, simply he drank coffee while escaping onto forumland from his bistro, smiling "...naah, it's not at bad addiction really, just that it's the only one left to me where it's a bit like peter pan watching wendy growing old while online here that is..." before continuing "...and then afterwards it's wendy's turn as she waits patiently for her peter pan's in dailylife to return while between them the old fart pays for his coffee and exits the bistro once more, just a shared life if ever there was one then...", where the young might say "just get a life and live now" and where the old just accept that _the inner world grows while the outer world crumbles away_, "...more coffee then, for surely this no time to distract ourselves with reality here goblin, as the muse will show up any minute and surely you don't want to have nothing to show for all the time you've been thinking here now..." came the voices in the back of the goblin's mind again, whereupon the goblin just sighed to the words "...so that's why the raven is like a writing-desk, for am I not thus devoured by both then..."


----------



## Galvatron

^^


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> ^^


 I must admit I've never seen anyone so persistent in displaying their dysfunctionality on a repetitive basis. I think the authorities should be contacted to find this person before they hurt themself or someone else. This person truly has issues that require professional help, and the sooner they get it the better. But the most important thing is the additional content to FF, regardless of what it is. Time to turn ignore back on for it.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> I must admit I've never seen anyone so persistent in displaying their dysfunctionality on a repetitive basis. I think the authorities should be contacted to find this person before they hurt themself or someone else. This person truly has issues that require professional help, and the sooner they get it the better. But the most important thing is the additional content to FF, regardless of what it is. Time to turn ignore back on for it.



Just remember,if you feed they breed


----------



## Galvatron

just done a simple search...

*Links removed ..viruses found by JEV.*

I think this is now like Ebola and needs to be contained.


----------



## fleamailman

> I must admit I've never seen anyone so persistent in displaying their  dysfunctionality on a repetitive basis. I think the authorities should  be contacted to find this person before they hurt themself or someone  else. This person truly has issues that require professional help, and  the sooner they get it the better. But the most important thing is the  additional content to FF, regardless of what it is. Time to turn ignore  back on for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember,if you feed they breed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just done a simple search... (link)(link)(link)(link) I think this is now like Ebola and needs to be contained.
Click to expand...

"...ah no please, it's so many more than those few links there, I mean the pace is far more hectic than that by far..." laughed the goblin somehow guessing that everyone would now understand just how little it mattered to the goblin himself whose wager remained 10.000hits by christmas, smiling "...till that point then, but I'll fail of course, or you'll ban me beforehand, but none of my posts will ever show malice towards you now, and afterwards, won't the result of that failed wager free me, and no doubt things will be back as they were before I came even...",  in fact, since the goblin was not being asked anything anyway, thus he thought it more prudent to return to his edit thread then, as after all, writer write where readers read, yet livewriters cheat as they write by feeding off replies, yes it's that simple, but the readership across forumland is greater than that bookworld there, the readers were the same readers too


----------



## Galvatron




----------



## fleamailman

"...yes, that's the right attitude I guess but I can't be like that..." smiled the goblin mad as ever, adding "...and it's such fun too, where glad you're not taking it badly though, at least I was on the level all along, I mean I told you that I was just editing my posts here, and where just maybe too, that final choice is one between being very old and bored by myself, or being mad having a wonderful prolific time across forumland instead..."


----------



## Doc

The goblin can't please everyone all the time.   Don't even try.  Your posts are fine, sometimes interesting insights ...other times they miss the mark or I simply do not understand where you are coming from, but I'll admit, you have grown on me.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> just done a simple search...
> *Links removed ..viruses found by JEV.*
> 
> I think this is now like Ebola and needs to be contained.


You need to remove those links as some are virus ridden. Just an FYI.


----------



## Doc

Consider it done JEV.  Clean up on aisle 4.


----------



## JEV

Doc said:


> Consider it done JEV.  Clean up on aisle 4.


 Thanks, Doc. I kinda figured you would jump on that. Aisle 4....LMAO Is that the aisle with the "hot sauce?"


----------



## fleamailman

Doc said:


> The goblin can't please everyone all the time.   Don't even try.  Your posts are fine, sometimes interesting insights ...other times they miss the mark or I simply do not understand where you are coming from, but I'll admit, you have grown on me.



"...ever so glad you unlinked those links then, as it's far more fun to keep things apart, where out of respect to those other forums and this forum too, I never link links nor name names myself..." mentioned the goblin off to the edit thread once more, then adding "...the wager stands, I'll fail but I'll continue still, enough said I believe..."


----------



## Galvatron

Im lost for words ,but have trust in my dear old friend Doc


----------



## Doc

JEV said:


> Thanks, Doc. I kinda figured you would jump on that. Aisle 4....LMAO Is that the aisle with the "hot sauce?"


Yep, you know it JEV.     HOT HOT Sauce.


----------



## muleman RIP

Time to get a new plug setup for my snowplow. It shorted out near the end of winter last year.  It is the 11 pin connector for the lights and plow control and goes to a bunch of connections on the truck. We are to have snow showers Sunday morning and a daytime high of 45!


----------



## fleamailman

by now the coffee cup was empty, as it rested ever to the right of the goblin's laptop and served more as a prop to reach out to when the goblin couldn't quite word something rather than as a drink in itself, while the wet dull day passed by outside, inside the bistro though the goblin looked at people who might soon be dead  or quarantined, voicing "...naah, it's not what the government does then, nor announces neither, as long before that point everyone goes into self preservation mode, just fear shuts them up and keeps them at home, for one only has to read samuel pepys diary to what plague is about and it goes from here then...", at which point the goblin tried to imagine the busy street outside being silent, or with soldiers keeping watch, as instinctively the goblin's hand reached out for coffee cup at the prospects of all this, but the cup was still empty


----------



## luvs

shopping fer groceries. i think if my 1 nurse takes me, he may well make me get fast food, too.


----------



## Galvatron

had to rip down the kitchen ceiling to trace a leak from the bathroom,found it fixed it now tomorrow is fix the ceiling day


----------



## luvs

being sad fer galvi; & not shopping. that is on Friday. i get a nap 4 once!
until my meowers or cell wake me, anyhow.


----------



## Galvatron

I was hoping to just replace part of the kitchen ceiling and plaster it in to match but no,this house was built in the 1950's and the plaster board ceiling is only about 7mm thick and the thinnest boarding i have is 9mm,rip it all down and put up 20mm,i hate the plumber that installed my new bathroom last year....shit that was me


----------



## muleman RIP

Taking my Prius in for an oil change this morning. Won't be long and it will get parked for the winter. Then on to the foot doc to get some problems taken care of. On the way out of town will stop at the western snowplow dealer and get new plugs for the headlight and control wires. $160 and will need to make 24 splices.


----------



## fleamailman

clear day and the goblin's day off too, where ahead of him lies a day  of posting across forumland once more, where he would do his level best  to write skillfully as if drawing readers to towards him, saying  "...naah, that dailylife holds no sway over me now for I'm out to  conquer forumland in posts as my own platform mortals, where yes I could  give up at any moment, and yes, bet you're thinking that the odds are  so much against me in that anything like that would be nigh impossible  for anyone let alone a goblin now, but my point my dear humans is that  this battle is both today and in a life that is not twice neither, thus  one lives to create a credible persona while one can or dies before  one's death as someone who hadn't even tried...", the coffee kicked in  and the goblin's mind seemed a fire of thoughts in its moment,  proclaiming "...ours is to witness then, thus one looks, records and  judges that which is around one now, for blind faith is no faith and  render unto ceasar should never be surrender unto ceasar in adherence to  dailylife..."


----------



## JEV

Heading to Conneaut, OH this morning for an Amateur Radio Hamfest. Also, thanking God for the IGNORE feature on this forum so I don't have to see the insane posts of a madman at 0700 on a Sunday. Life is good.


----------



## muleman RIP

Time to tighten up the greenhouses for winter. Damn wind chills are bad today. Won't be working outside without long johns. Was cold enough loading the boiler this morning.


----------



## Big Dog

Just finished cleaning up another dead skunk from his dose of 3 3/4 dram, 1 1/4 oz of 5 shot and conditioning the gas well for the winter. Now working on a buddies motorcycle ........


----------



## JEV

Big Dog said:


> Just finished cleaning up another dead skunk from his dose of *3 3/4 dram, 1 1/4 oz of 5 shot* and conditioning the gas well for the winter. Now working on a buddies motorcycle ........


A very popular dosage recommendation.


----------



## luvs

i think someone's gonna be here, later. fuk. that means i hafta get pretty & clean. fuk that. to a bar w/ me shocker, there, huh~ yinz' scare fer a scary season- luvs may drink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleamailman

"...doing  another landing somewhere, where quite amazingly now, I'm kind of more  hated by those braindead conformist types there than the ones here even  MYAHAHAHAHA, such fun though, yes one gets used to it after a while and  I'd rather be hated by all of them there for writing as I myself while  being read by them too in their reluctance, than blandly writing that  which one should write here in some dull way it is expected..." voiced  the goblin unable to sleep for the anger he felt within tonight, adding  "...no, at times I need this anger for it can be most motivating, so  I've set my goal there at 5000hits there by new year, where I'll fail of  course, at which point I'll leave probably without any parthian shot  even, onto the next forum I imagine, and then the next one after that  too, why, because that's just the way I am I suppose, I mean is anything  owed when things don't work out somewhere, where one's post never  showed malice, nothing owed then...", in fact, the goblin just reminded  himself that no one existed on forumland anyway, it was just one's  unknown self here and all those other unknown selves around one, and  thus lashing out from within the goblin's words burst forth the words  "...no, my reason keeps reminding me of its utter unimportance given the  context of one's anonymity, where my body feels the lateness of the  hour and has wanted me to fall sleep way back, but my mind having given up the pretense of being in bed still is very  much awake will have none of it as if longing to fight their petty  conformity with every last braincell it has..."


----------



## luvs

cleaning & replacing items in their proper places- a pal was over & quite drunk. looks as tho a tornado went through here. sheesh.


----------



## Leni

Just got back from three days at the beach. Partial overcast in the mornings and cleared up later. No need for jackets. 

Went out whale watching and came across a mother humpback and her nearly grown calf. Did they ever put on a display! The baby came within 15 feet of the bow and played. He did barrel rolls and flipped his tail all around. Several times they dove and showed us their tails. The baby even breached once. Mama lifted her fin and slapped the water several times, three different times. That thing is 15 feet long! 

Other boats came to see and at one point there were 5 boats out there. The whales took it all in stride. The Captain said that if they wanted to they could easily outrun any of the boats. 

Sorry about all of the cold weather guys. Just had to share this wonderful experience. Low 70's today.
__________________


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoying the first day of my long weekend off.

It's 33 degrees here and we're expecting a little snow to come over the weekend.


----------



## luvs

i'm getting a few groceries. my ride should be by later. then, pre-stamping Christmas cards, then- to a pub w/ me, or to my neighbor's place, to have a few.

i'm also contemplating that invisible place that pens & pencils disappear into. 1 minute, you'll be jotting a message. then, take a minute to attend to another task, & your writing device has seemingly vanished. gone. they were discussing that @ a pub a few nights ago, so i'm not that only one that has nary an inclination as to where that pen went! i say tig & babbit usually make them into toys. until they get stuck under a couch or an armchair, or under a door or that land of kitty lost items kitty once gnawed on.


----------



## luvs

i hafta see my doctor. as was previoulsly disicussed elsewhere, excessive amounts of gatorade & supplements, etcetera hafta be slugged, & soon. dammit. they make u ill. not to mention queasy. ugh.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today was-
Mass this morning. 
Brekkie at the diner.
Cleaning.
Walking for exercise.
Phone calls and emails.
Visit from a good friend.
Nap.
Shopping for tomatoes and mayo.
TV time.
Dinner time.
Forum time.
Waiting for the big snow to come.


----------



## JEV

I have two small jobs today (weather permitting), then it looks like nothing the rest of the week. After a busy Summer/Fall, looking forward to some of that "retired" time in "Semi-retired." From now thru the New Year, will mostly be emergency repairs and the occasional new plumbing fixture installation that someone gives as a Christmas gift...usually a cheap-ass husband who doesn't know what else to get for his wife. You just can't convince them that it's a maintenance item, not a Christmas gift. Last week I bought our joint Christmas present... a week on the beach at the Iberostar Dominacana in Punta Cana. Beats a new chair-height toilet or kitchen sink faucet.

Bought a new $600 snow blower and sold the old one for $300 on Craigslist in 3 hours. The guy picked up the old one yesterday. We had a big snow storm Thursday, and local big box stores are out of snow blowers. I could have sold that thing three times before I was able to get home and take down the ad. I could have gotten more money for it, but I don't have room to store two machines in the attached garage while waiting for the right buyer. I priced it to sell, and it SOLD!


----------



## pirate_girl

This is my Monday off with the long weekend.
I cleared the snow away this morning and took a brisk  walk down the back country road.

Gretchen is getting too old to accompany me anymore, especially in this type of weather.

Not much planned here today.


----------



## Doc

Man, that's lots of exercise PG.  You'd think clearing snow would be enough and you would not need the brisk walk.   We had rain here this morn but it turned to snow.  Big flakes in the air but nothing stuck to the ground.  Feels good to be over halfway through my workday.


----------



## luvs

cleaned. went to my PCP, & she was both cranky/grateful over my weight; 
 (i gained 5 pounds, yet she got irritable w/ me, anyhow). said i hafta gain further, brought my home-care nurse into her office to interrogate him;, he brought me here. then i took a nap. i could nap, again, sheesh.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Man, that's lots of exercise PG.  You'd think clearing snow would be enough and you would not need the brisk walk.   We had rain here this morn but it turned to snow.  Big flakes in the air but nothing stuck to the ground.  Feels good to be over halfway through my workday.



It's not like I have acres of land to clear.
Just the front porch and steps and then enough to allow the mailman in and a path to the car.. and a section of lawn for Gretchen in which to..
well.. you know.

Wasn't much clearing involved anyway. The snow that came wasn't the amount expected, soooooooo I put the shovel down and toddled off down Southworth road.


----------



## Umberto

Going to check out a new gym and pump some iron then shop for Christmas and new long johns.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am working today after the long weekend off.


----------



## Melensdad

Sitting at the car repair shop.  Brake light fluid leaked out of the rear left bulb, being refilled under warranty.

High school sport Fencing season is back in full swing.  Practice today at one of the schools where I volunteer coach.

Bought some new bourbon yesterday, didn't get a chance to try it.  Probably have a nip this evening after Fencing practice?


----------



## Melensdad

Sitting at the car repair shop.  Brake light fluid leaked out of the rear left bulb, being refilled under warranty.

High school sport Fencing season is back in full swing.  This afternoon I'll be busy at the local school.  Practice today at one of the schools where I volunteer coach.  Ditto tomorrow, but that will be followed by going to the local fencing club.  Thursday I go to the other school.  Then Friday I come back to this one.

Bought some new bourbon yesterday, didn't get a chance to try it.  Probably have a nip this evening after Fencing practice?


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm on my third load of laundry right now.  I did a bit of shopping, and I'm going to try my hand at making a Thai dish for dinner tonight, Sweet Chili Chicken.


----------



## Umberto

Melensdad said:


> Sitting at the car repair shop.  Brake light fluid leaked out of the rear left bulb, being refilled under warranty.
> 
> High school sport Fencing season is back in full swing.  This afternoon I'll be busy at the local school.  Practice today at one of the schools where I volunteer coach.  Ditto tomorrow, but that will be followed by going to the local fencing club.  Thursday I go to the other school.  Then Friday I come back to this one.
> 
> Bought some new bourbon yesterday, didn't get a chance to try it.  Probably have a nip this evening after Fencing practice?



Do you have the scar on your face?


----------



## JEV

"_She who must be obeyed_" wants the oak kitchen cabinets painted white. Went to the store and got a quart of Alabaster (SW7008) and Dover White (SW6385). Just finished the second coat on two doors so she can decide which color she wants to go with. Tarping a section of the basement and covering the floor to setup a spray booth and drying area. Let the fun begin.

Thinking of making pancakes & bacon for dinner. Haven't had that for awhile.


----------



## fleamailman

"...me, I'm doing well as to be expected under the circumstances I suppose..." bewailed the goblin only allowed to drink coffee in the bistro for all his sins, while outside the cold was not evident till someone entered causing a sudden gush of air to shudder those it brushed by, and then the goblin opened up a bit, confiding "...where once I sat smugly like buddha with a cake in one side and with a coffee on the other and a laptop between the them both, alas cakes are in my past it seems...", where the goblin looked down to the empty space left to his laptop knowing that unless he wanted the old man to become an insulin injecting diabetic this was just how it was to be now and how it must remain too, confiding "...between you and me now, looking at the old man there, I would say that his mechanics has not risen to the occasion since some past date beyond the horizon, his plumbing has gone south and retains increasingly less liquid ever in shorter intervals, where his right leg plays him up so much, and if it wasn't for me now, I don't think that he'd stick this out much longer...", the cold air then touched the old man too now as he looked back at the goblin from the words he saw on the screen  and smiled seeing his own youthful alter ego by it, so the goblin then commanded to a clap of his hand and the words aloud "...come now, on with the show I do declare, for that dailylife is ever what it makes of you old man, but just perhaps here I am what you make of me still..."


----------



## Umberto

I never understood painting oak woodwork. One prefers the natural look of woodgrain.


----------



## MrLiberty

JEV said:


> "_She who must be obeyed_" wants the oak kitchen cabinets painted white. Went to the store and got a quart of Alabaster (SW7008) and Dover White (SW6385). Just finished the second coat on two doors so she can decide which color she wants to go with. Tarping a section of the basement and covering the floor to setup a spray booth and drying area. Let the fun begin.
> 
> Thinking of making pancakes & bacon for dinner. Haven't had that for awhile.




Haven't made pancakes in a long time, and I have 4lbs of blueberries in the freezer.  Think I'll have to make some tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## JEV

The pancakes were delicious. No berries, but Sugardale bacon and cold glass of milk were just fine.


----------



## luvs

once my nurse bribed me into- or, put his effort forth-, to get me to hook my feeding tube in,- i took a nap.
he actually found where i keep my items. now i hafta take my garbage to my curb & feed my meowin' machines. dagnabbin outage in half my region; so i rang those guys, bitched as well as i know how to bitch, (i'm quite adept at that), & now i have to oblige to my nurse, as he inadvertently guilted me into hooking that g-j in. he is on call; i'm prepped to dial him multiple times to bitch.


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> once my nurse bribed me into- or, put his effort forth-, to get me to hook my feeding tube in,- i took a nap.
> he actually found where i keep my items. now i hafta take my garbage to my curb & feed my meowin' machines. dagnabbin outage in half my region; so i rang those guys, bitched as well as i know how to bitch, (i'm quite adept at that), & now i have to oblige to my nurse, as he inadvertently guilted me into hooking that g-j in. he is on call; i'm prepped to dial him multiple times to bitch.



Let me get this straight, because I don't think I'm reading your post correctly. Are you saying that you're going to call your nurse and bitch at him for getting you to do something that's good for you? Please help me sort his out, because it doesn't make sense to me. Is putting the tube in a bad thing for you or good for you? I'm confused.


----------



## Leni

JEV said:


> Let me get this straight, because I don't think I'm reading your post correctly. Are you saying that you're going to call your nurse and bitch at him for getting you to do something that's good for you? Please help me sort his out, because it doesn't make sense to me. Is putting the tube in a bad thing for you or good for you? I'm confused.



So am I frankly.  Your nurse is trying to help you and you are giving him grief.  Kudos to him for putting up with you.  Of course that is his job and I have to think that he likes you despite all of the trouble you cause.  Your illness is really having an effect on you and your thinking.  I know that you are going to dump on me but after watching all of this for a long time I have to have my say.  By the way, I also have worked in medicine most of my career including hospitals and convolescent ones.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> Let me get this straight, because I don't think I'm reading your post correctly. Are you saying that you're going to call your nurse and bitch at him for getting you to do something that's good for you? Please help me sort his out, because it doesn't make sense to me. Is putting the tube in a bad thing for you or good for you? I'm confused.




i despise my tube. once you have one, u may bitch @ me. great fer me to have that tube- nobody says i hafta luv that tube. i'm half-starving to death. you cannot get by on 5 dinners a week, joe. i'm ill. why you cannot get that my illness is an extensive complex issue. is an illness that i have. some have cancers; others;- diabetes, others'; glaucoma, others- autism. i happen to have anorexia.


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> i despise my tube. once you have one, u may bitch @ me. great fer me to have that tube- nobody says i hafta luv that tube. i'm half-starving to death. you cannot get by on 5 dinners a week, joe. i'm ill. why you cannot get that my illness is an extensive complex issue. is an illness that i have. some have cancers; others;- diabetes, others'; glaucoma, others- autism. i happen to have anorexia.



Ya know, you sure bitch a lot. I simply asked if it was good or bad for you, and you try to heap this guilt trip on me about your complex issues. Personally, I think your problems are a lot more than physical. 

You don't need to reply to this with one of your whiny "he's picking on me" posts, because I'm through listening to your bitching about people who want to help you, and your braggadocio about your alcohol use. Your head is up your nether region, and you really don't want anything more than pity. Good advice seems to only makes you defensive and sometimes combative. I'm just putting you on ignore and would suggest you do the same for me. Life will be easier for both of us this way, and you can just converse with your enablers.


----------



## MrLiberty

Apartment cleaning day..........


----------



## luvs

okay, joe. you're correct, as per usual, & i'm oblivious to my life. be arrogant as u wanna be. nobody requested your 'help' to begin with- not me, anyhow. i have doctors, nurses, friends, & family fer that.

that aside- i've begun to prep fer Christmas. think i'll sort my decorations, pick those that i'm gonna place & where, think of gifts to get for ppl, & 
give tig & bab a bath. i may visit my friend, too- have not seen her fer a few. she cannot get about, too well, so i say 'hi' & we watch games & chit-chat here & there.
 auto-correct has begun to push many a button these daze.


----------



## fleamailman

by now the goblin was almost grateful that he was on most poster's ignore list, admitting that he had read those posts too, but it was not like breaking the news gently to one's spouse or one's children that they would have to be brave now, and that one would be waiting for them, smiling somewhat "...so what am I doing, I'm remembering that there are many less fortunate than myself, plus I'm trying to make out what is true value here, so could be what seneca said after all, that _misfortune is the chance to show character, _but no, instead I'm just showing them that I love them still by sharing in their happiness..."


----------



## Big Dog

Three couples are going on a wine trip to Elk county, PA. We've done it numerous times and our primary destination is always Benezette Wines owned by Doug and Sylvia Ruffo, dear friends of Cheryl and I. We're looking forward to it because Doug and Syl did some improvements and covered the wineries back patio and sports new outdoor heaters. The elk are done bugling but they're still wandering around, rarely do we go and not see elk in the wineries back yard. If you ever get the chance, stop in and tell Doug and Syl I sent you. You won't meet nicer people and you'll more than likely get a discount on your purchase.

Bear season too ............


----------



## luvs

MrLiberty said:


> Apartment cleaning day..........



thanx! when'll u be by to clean, here~ my laminate flooring needs an actual Lysol/h2o-in-a-bucket cleaning as opposed to scrubbing an obvious spill or wiping surface, & my kitty-litter may need a scooping. there would be many, many cleaning items both beneath my kitchen sink, & several by my 1 kitchen 'lil table, & in that furthermost-right cabinet, & then in my 1 other room, too. & a few in my restroom. i scrubbed my ladie's room last night. that is squeaky-clean. i lysol my flooring as i see fit, wash dishes, & use those new-ish dissolving erasers on many a surface. although i'm a clean fanatic.

 there is a bottle of windex, too. paper towel by my ladie's room door. several buckets, by my front door, too. & sponges & disposable cloths, too, in between various rooms. many spray-clears, too. hehe. j/k have as great a time cleanin' as most would. excpt fer my Mom. she looks forward to cleaning on her saturdays!


----------



## fleamailman

the goblin felt that he had been neglecting his intellect somewhat of late, and that perhaps even more coffee was called for now, confiding "...another landing then, this time it's an austrilian forum, where I do confess to knowing about as much pertaining to matters australian as I do to snowmobiles then, not that this one minor detail detracts me any, after all there's many a moment in one's life where one has to preoccupy the mind with that which one isn't doing with one's body...", "...oh I see, so I take it the captain has asked you fetch groceries again goblin..." went the slot guessing what the goblin actually meant, but by now the goblin was just voicing those final words from richard III again _my kingdom for an australian snowmobile_ before turning back to the slot asking "...well now isn't the bistro on our route then, I mean shouldn't we be deliberating this further there then..." as steps could be heard then going in that direction, somehow it was never a dull moment where the goblin's online was concerned


----------



## luvs

blake is gonna be by. we'll likely order food (asian or pizza), watch television, chit-chat, & head to a bar thereafter. i think.


----------



## luvs

Leni said:


> So am I frankly. Your nurse is trying to help you and you are giving him grief. Kudos to him for putting up with you. Of course that is his job and I have to think that he likes you despite all of the trouble you cause. Your illness is really having an effect on you and your thinking. I know that you are going to dump on me but after watching all of this for a long time I have to have my say. By the way, I also have worked in medicine most of my career including hospitals and convolescent ones.



i'm not givin' him grief- he is my pal~. he & i get lunch most daze that he sees me. he is great & a very excellent nurse.. i'll listen to him over most. 

btw- i got ill @ 15, & i'm in my mid-30's. i'm not affected; i'm me. i have 4 doctors. plus nurses that see me, here. they think i'm well, & refused to take me to get treatment fer my thinness. they agreed in a meeting. take that or leave that. thank u. my PCP is in agreement, too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Woke up to severe thunderstorms this morning, with very high winds and rain.
It's all moved out of the area now.

Finally got to take Miss Shorty Pants for a brief walk, as the wind has died down some since the sun popped out.

Working this afternoon.
That's about it!


----------



## MrLiberty

Good Afternoon people.  Doing laundry again, bed changing day.  I too have awaken to wicked weather, in fact we are going to experience all four seasons in just one day.  High near 60°, periods of sun, then rain, high winds, snow, freezing rain and cold.  Definitely Michigan weather.


----------



## Leni

With the Santa Ana winds blowing I'll be indoors today.  I have a friend who has a landscaping business coming by this afternoon to talk about getting rid of my lawn.  That's the only time I'll be outside.


----------



## Umberto

Went to the dump with a load of yard waste then stopped by the store to look at turkeys and got a twenty two pounder. This afternoon I'll work on the wood chance.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good grief!

Still windy and 37 degrees.
Today the winds were just awful around here.
The local weather said they were pretty much sustained at over 30mph, but we had gusts at 58 mph.
Lots of tree limbs and trash bin lids on the streets on the way to work and coming home this evening.
One house on 4th St had an older tree that did major damage to a home there.
It split in half and destroyed most of the front part of that house.
Good thing no one was home at the time.


----------



## luvs

bar, a few drafts, a few guys bought me some. then i got in, & i'm hungry & sleepy.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> Ya know, you sure bitch a lot. I simply asked if it was good or bad for you, and you try to heap this guilt trip on me about your complex issues. Personally, I think your problems are a lot more than physical.
> 
> You don't need to reply to this with one of your whiny "he's picking on me" posts, because I'm through listening to your bitching about people who want to help you, and your braggadocio about your alcohol use. Your head is up your nether region, and you really don't want anything more than pity. Good advice seems to only makes you defensive and sometimes combative. I'm just putting you on ignore and would suggest you do the same for me. Life will be easier for both of us this way, and you can just converse with your enablers.




 i need not reply as u may expect; i have my thoughts. & you cannot get to those. that makes me further grateful. have a great one, jev.


----------



## JEV

Still working on the kitchen cabinet painting project. Need to go to the supply house in Cleveland today to get another 6 Blum concealed self-closing hinges. I forgot some doors when I replaced all the door hinges back in the Summer. Fortunately I kept the drilling fixture I made, and just need to setup the drill press and knock them out. Getting close...


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm going to start making a few dishes for Thanksgiving today including my bean salad, which needs to marinade for a couple of days to be real good.  Then I have to clean my moms apartment today.  just another typical day.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Wondering yet again why some people feel the proper thing to do when they disagree with something is to burn down their
own neighborhoods, including homes and businesses owned by "their own people".  Unfathomable to me.


----------



## Melensdad

Sat at the cigar lounge this morning talking to friends, while fixing some fencing gear that was broken in the last tournament.

Talked to my sister in England.

Talked to former member IceQueen in Wales.  She is doing well.  Still owns 2 Snow Tracs but has no snow.  

Came home about noon, did a few small projects at the house.  Resting my back now.  Strained it a bit doing the projects.  

Tonight we are meeting my brother's family for dinner and celebrating my niece's birthday.


----------



## Melensdad

Sat at the cigar lounge this morning talking to friends, while fixing some fencing gear that was broken in the last tournament.

Talked to my sister in England.

Talked to former member IceQueen in Wales.  She is doing well.  Still owns 2 Snow Tracs but has no snow.  

Came home about noon, did a few small projects at the house.  Resting my back now.  Strained it a bit doing the projects.  

Tonight we are meeting my brother's family for dinner and celebrating my niece's birthday.


----------



## MeindaUP

Shoveling, snow-blowing, & generally digging out!


----------



## muleman RIP

Cleaned up in my barn so I can get things in for the winter. Got enough space cleared to park the skid steer where it belongs using the side door. That door is easier to get open in a big snow than the end one. I moved 5 bucket loads of slab wood over for the boiler before the snow comes. Unhooked my snow melt to see how much it cuts down on wood use. I can shovel a 14 ft. path on the back porch and have buckets of sand if it gets icy.


----------



## luvs

me & my ex'll be drinkin' & 'at.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had an appointment with the doc this afternoon.
Then stopped at the nursing home nearby in 'Spencertucky' and visited two of my former patients who moved there.
Leo had a fit and was so happy to see me, Esther has really gone downhill. 
After that, went to Lima and had dinner at Buffalo Wild Wings with a friend (fish tacos!! zomg!! delicious) then to Macy's, then home.
The End.


----------



## waybomb

Generally don't post here since I'm pretty much boring. 
But this week is a vacating week. Cashed in some Hilton points and am spending the night downtown Chicago at The Wit.
Brought my wife of 31 years to LaScarola. Had a brushetta starter along with a bottle of Ruffino gold label chianti.  
She had chicken vesuvio;  I had gnocchi del fiorno. Ended with the best damn tiramisu in the world.  
Came back to the hotel and hada drink at the bar. The Roof is closed for renovation ; too bad. Cool place.
Went to the House of Blues for an hour or so. 
Back at the hotel now. 
I'm not reporting anything else the rest of the night!


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> Generally don't post here since I'm pretty much boring.
> But this week is a vacating week. Cashed in some Hilton points and am spending the night downtown Chicago at The Wit.
> Brought my wife of 31 years to LaScarola. Had a brushetta starter along with a bottle of Ruffino gold label chianti.
> She had chicken vesuvio;  I had gnocchi del fiorno. Ended with the best damn tiramisu in the world.
> Came back to the hotel and hada drink at the bar. The Roof is closed for renovation ; too bad. Cool place.
> Went to the House of Blues for an hour or so.
> Back at the hotel now.
> *I'm not reporting anything else the rest of the night!*



Geez, I wonder why? 
Hey Fred. lol


----------



## Leni

Now why would that be?  

Never hand me a line like that.


----------



## JEV

Beats the shit out of Steak-n-Shake and a trip to Home Depot looking for a new dishwasher. Didn't select one, so nothing else to talk about last night for me.


----------



## Umberto

One is prepping Thanksgiving dinner and making pumpkin pies. I use fresh squash instead of pumpkin. It should be a quiet day.


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> Cleaned up in my barn so I can get things in for the winter. Got enough space cleared to park the skid steer where it belongs using the side door. That door is easier to get open in a big snow than the end one. I moved 5 bucket loads of slab wood over for the boiler before the snow comes. Unhooked my snow melt to see how much it cuts down on wood use. I can shovel a 14 ft. path on the back porch and have buckets of sand *if it gets icy.*


What do you mean, IF it gets icy.  

I did the same with my pole barn.  Had to rearrange in order to get my new boat in plus the sons boat and two son in-laws boats and the tractor and the zero turn mower all safe and secure inside.  It's tight but we got er done.  My 5' bigger boat did make us do things a little different than previous years.  

My bro got a paintball gun, I shot it and it was kinda fun ....so now I got a paintball gun.  Oh, and I did learn that the guns are now called 'paintball markers' since gun is such a bad word.     We are ready to shoot each other up on turkey day.    Should work off a few calories at least.


----------



## waybomb

Hotel security asked us to quiet it down. 
No not really. 
But we had a great night.


----------



## luvs

waiting to see my family. i got to chit-chat w/ raynin (my neice). she speaks so well, already. gotta get to a Stillers shop.
have a great Thanksgiving, yinz guys~


----------



## Umberto

First pie went in the oven and already smells great.

You have a great Thanksgiving, too.


----------



## MrLiberty

Made my pies already and the stuffing is done, now just waiting for tomorrow to bring it all together.  I just love turkey and stuffing


----------



## Danang Sailor

Met with a contractor about getting our back deck demo'd, a sliding door removed/replaced with windows, and new
steps to the back door.  Cleaning and Frog Lubing firearms in preparation for running a couple of hundred rounds through
them at the range this weekend.

Otherwise, spending a quiet day.


----------



## muleman RIP

Went to Sams to get my scripts this morning. Picked up a few items and swung by Wally world and Aldi. Sams was no issue but the snow was flying when we left there and every fool around went to Wally world and Aldi. They were cleaned out of bagels and the lines at the register were crazy. Should have just came home.From the looks of the radar I think the storm shifted west a lot further than they predicted.


----------



## Umberto

MrLiberty said:


> Made my pies already and the stuffing is done, now just waiting for tomorrow to bring it all together.  I just love turkey and stuffing



The first pie came out and the second one is in. Saturday I'll make 2 apple pies. This is pumpkin from a CSA sugar pumpkin. 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Umberto

I'll have to look up Frog Lube. I've been using CLP since 68.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Umberto said:


> I'll have to look up Frog Lube. I've been using CLP since 68.



I found it a couple of years ago.  It is completely non-toxic - it's made of FDA approved food-grade botanicals - smells nice,
and if you use it according to the directions it will eliminate having to use the usual cleaners and lubes.  Your guns will
function better and be easier to keep clean.  And the advantages increase with use.  Check this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqQ_GEC6EKE

(Its also available at Amazon.)


----------



## luvs

unexpected pal showed earlier. kinda shocking; he was away fer ages. he is now, somehow, homeless. he cannot squat here. he can, tho, get a job.


----------



## JEV

Putting the kitchen back together after painting. Made a couple of loaves of old fashion white bread for shut-ins we help out.


----------



## Umberto

The kitchen looks good, JEV. ... as does the bread.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well I worked today and _was_ originally scheduled to work tomorrow, but a co-worker called me this morning and asked me to swap tomorrow for Christmas, so I did.
I'll be having Thanksgiving dinner with my one of my nieces and her family, as Jeff and the family had prior plans for going out of state, and Ty and his new gal will be at his Dad's place.

I'll be making deviled eggs tomorrow afternoon to take along.
She made a banana cream cake that I can't wait to sample, even though I don't really dig desserts.
Bring on the turkey, baby!! lol


----------



## Galvatron

Jev you have done a great job there sir....the black on white looks stunning i am impressed more so the fact you took the time to re-invent what you had.

Have a great Thanks Giving.

PS...bread looks great i want the list of ingredients and tips on the how to bake please.

Its best to show the now and then to see what a good job you done...


----------



## JEV

Thanks, Galvy. Here's the recipe in both weight & volume where applicable...


*Slovenian White Bread*​ From the Kitchen of JEV (aka Mr. Congeniality)​ 
    Ingredients:

.25 oz.  ----- 1 package yeast (Active Dry or Instant yeast)
[FONT=&quot] 8 oz.  -------- 1 c. lukewarm water
5 oz.  -------- 1 c. white bread flour 
1 (large) egg, beaten 
2 T. sugar

1#-11 oz.  --- 5-6 c. additional white bread flour
1 oz.  --------- 2 T. melted butter (original called for lard) Cool to less than 100F.
10.5 oz.  ----- 1-1/4 c.+ 1T lukewarm water
.50 oz.  ------- 2 t. salt[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Directions:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Whisk together the first five ingredients to make a sponge.  Cover with plastic wrap and allow to rise in a warm place until doubled in size (45-60 minutes).  Whisk in remaining water, butter & salt, then begin slowly adding flour to make a soft dough. Mix well and knead until smooth.  (or use #2 speed on stand mixer for 7 minutes)[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Shape dough into a boule  and put in an oiled bowl.  Cover with a tea towel and  allow to rise in a warm place until doubled in size (45-60 minutes).  [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Optional Step: Punch down and let rise for a second time until doubled.  Not necessary, but some like a second rise.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Divide dough in half, shape into 2 loaves and put in greased bread pans.  Cover with a tea towel and allow loaves to rise until _almost_ double in size.  The oven spring will complete the rise.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Brush loaves with egg wash, score the top of each loaf 1/8” deep with a sharp knife or razor blade, then bake at 400F degrees for 25-30 minutes. Remove loaves from pans immediately to a cooling rack for 90 minutes before slicing to avoid collapsing the loaf. Cooling also gelatinizes the crumb so it is not gummy.


*[FONT=&quot]NOTE: [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]W[/FONT]eigh ingredients if possible unless you are a seasoned bread baker. Too much flour or water will give poor results. Remember, you can always add more flour to correct a sticky dough, but adding water to [FONT=&quot]a too stiff dough is almost impossible. Y[FONT=&quot]o[/FONT]u have been advised.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*
[/FONT]


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks Jev i will give it a go,i am so pissed off with quicki mart bread it just has no soul.


----------



## JEV

I added a note at the bottom while you were replying. Be sure to refresh the screen and read the bold note.


----------



## Galvatron

Got it thanks Jev


----------



## Galvatron

in return jev i will share how to make the perfect yorkshire puddings...

its all about equal measures..

cup of eggs

cup of plain flour

cup of milk

whisk....chill in fridge

half the amount if needed.

hot oven 220c and let the pan with a little cooking oil get hot....slap in the mixture from the fridge and DONT open the door for 30 min (you can use larger pans)

use this type of pan and any extra mixture makes good thin pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## muleman RIP

Time to get the plow on the truck and work on it a little. Don't need to plow yet but want it ready to go when we get more snow. Wife wants electric run to the chicken house for a heated waterer.


----------



## JEV

Need to do some grocery shopping this morning to restock the pantry & veggie drawer. Then working on the painting project some more.


----------



## Leni

Not shopping.  Anything but going to a mall.  Got an appointment for physical therapy and afterwards I'll make a stop at Trader Joes for a few items.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spent the better part of this morning cleaning and adding some festive decor around the house.
Had an early dinner with my friend Brenda, next door.
Turkey Manhattans.
Watched a movie, then had nap.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a relatively quiet day here.
Watched Ohio State beat Michigan -->>  and made a small Mediterranean pizza (Kashi) to have during the game.

Took a walk down Southworth Road near Jennings Creek for some exercise, then came home and napped, and went through some family photos and cleared a closet of clothes I will no longer wear.

Dinner was scrambled eggs with a mixed green salad. 

Here is a picture of Mommy.
She was 70 years old in the pic.
I've been doing a lot of looking back and thinking back lately.





I sure do miss her still, every single day.


----------



## luvs

family-time on thursday. shopped fer 3 daze straight. bar. my Mom bought us dinner- i got filet mignon. my Mom would not hear of nearly-raw steak. until she ingested half of my filet. she suddenly luvs that.
raw bar as my appy, too.


----------



## ki0ho

pirate_girl said:


> It's been a relatively quiet day here.
> Watched Ohio State beat Michigan -->>  and made a small Mediterranean pizza (Kashi) to have during the game.
> 
> Took a walk down Southworth Road near Jennings Creek for some exercise, then came home and napped, and went through some family photos and cleared a closet of clothes I will no longer wear.
> 
> Dinner was scrambled eggs with a mixed green salad.
> 
> Here is a picture of Mommy.
> She was 70 years old in the pic.
> I've been doing a lot of looking back and thinking back lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sure do miss her still, every single day.



Darn!!!!I wish I looked that good at 70!!!!!!    but then I didnt look that good at 27!!!!


----------



## Leni

I'm watching it RAIN!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Just got home from O'Hare Airport (Chicago).  Dropped Melen off to catch her flight back to North Carolina.  

She will be home in 2 weeks for Christmas break.


----------



## Melensdad

Just got home from O'Hare Airport (Chicago).  Dropped Melen off to catch her flight back to North Carolina.  

She will be home in 2 weeks for Christmas break.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're into full Christmas mode even though our decorations aren't up yet.  Had a children's christmas party yesterday afternoon for my wife's work.  Then I played the regular evening service.  Today, we had some friends over for an early christmas turkey dinner.


----------



## Melensdad

Almost done with the outside lights.  Almost.  Got crabby, broke a couple, gave up.  Tomorrow.  I will finish tomorrow.  Promise!


----------



## luvs

my Mom was here. great times. we chit-chatted, she cleaned, & i'll be placing Christmas décor, soon. re-arranged a room, too.


----------



## JEV

Still on the kitchen painting project, but transitioned into door mode this morning. Went to Lowes and bought three, 2-panel slabs and two bi-fold doors. Also got the brushed nickle hinges, brushed nickle passage sets & dummy handles for the bi-folds. Mortised all the hinges, trimmed the width down on the slabs and cored the doors for the passage sets. Tomorrow they'll get their first coat of finish paint, then it's on to priming the three remaining jams, casings & baseboards. Should be hanging the new doors by Wednesday if all goes according to plan. I might actually have to do a few jobs this week to pay some bills.


----------



## Ironman

Today I watched the Green Bay Packers kick the Pats ass.  

Nobody can beat us!!!


----------



## luvs

my Mom says she may be here, tonite. if so, she'll clean stuff that is clean, as is. i ought see if i could get us a reservation fer dinner, too. i'm hankering 4 seafood. &, she, as my Mom, looks to get food into me as often as she can~ & she is buying me a new keyboard. i broke yet, another 1. bottles of pop & keyboards refuse to merge & mingle.
& think other company is gonna be by.


----------



## MrLiberty

well, I have my meals on wheels duty today, and I have to freeze some left over turkey and stuffing.  I have the carcass of the bird simmering on low for a good stock and I'll make turkey noodle soup.  Might make a turkey pot pie today also for dinner.


----------



## luvs

my Mom was here, again~ (bless her 4 being so kind to me). she vacuumed. twice. (my Mom luvs to clean). she washed my linoleum/laminate flooring, as well. again. she dusted. she cleaned stuff invisible to me. again. that is my Mom. then she went & bought another few decorations, got another 2 sets of window décor, placed those, & got me several other 'lil items. we chit-chatted. we bickered. she spoiled my tig & babbit w/ excessive amounts of kitty-crunchies. after a much-earned hug, she was on her merry way. i finally zonked on my couch. she insists i decorate, soon. & have dinner, soon- as she is a Mom.


----------



## JEV

Still on the painting project. Cabinets have been done for a couple of days, and yesterday I finished the foyer, as much as will be done before Christmas. the railing will wait till January. Finished the three slab doors and hung them this morning while the repairman replaced the torsion springs on my garage door. One busted yesterday, and as it turned out, there were two different springs on the bar. I had one replaced about 10 years ago, and they installed a weaker spring. Now both are the same and the door is back in service. $230.00

Today I need to grocery shop and paint the two bi-fold doors. they will be hung tomorrow. Here's where I'm at.


----------



## Galvatron

I have spent the day trying to work out how to get my daughters to pick up mess....its a hopeless cause.


----------



## Doc

Looks GREAT Joe.   
I hate to paint nice finished wood like you have any color, but I have to admit it looks good.  What prompted you to paint it all white?


----------



## JEV

Doc said:


> Looks GREAT Joe.
> I hate to paint nice finished wood like you have any color, but I have to admit it looks good.  What prompted you to paint it all white?


This project was prompted by "_She who must be obeyed_." Need I say more??


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> I have spent the day trying to work out how to get my daughters to pick up mess....its a hopeless cause.


Disconnect the Internet and shut off the cell phones.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> Disconnect the Internet and shut off the cell phones.



I would rather not deal with the sulking that would cause.


----------



## Umberto

Cleaned my stove, did some odd dishes and laundry, went shopping and to the Class VI store. One must always be prepping.


----------



## JEV

I didn't like the semi-gloss finish on the doors & cabinets, so I went out this morning and bought a gallon of satin finish paint. Came home, removed all the drawer & door pulls, and repainted all the doors & drawer fronts. Tomorrow I'll do the cabinet stiles & rails, as well as the rest of the trim and doors already in place. Me & Mrs. JEV both prefer the satin finish over the semi-gloss. Lesson learned, as the rest of the trim & doors in the house will be painted the same color.


----------



## pirate_girl

I went shopping with my best friend Tonda, in Lima.

We hit the mall first so she could do her usual one hour sniff and sample thing at Bath and Body 
Then another half hour in Maurices looking at butt ugly clothing. lol

We went to Ward Apparel looking for Christmas themed scrub tops but they don't carry them, so I bought two new ones off the sale rack.
I've got like 20 older ones that are Christmasy, so they'll have to do.

Then on to Walgreen's and Meijer for cosmetics and food stuff.

Ate dinner at Lock Sixteen. It's owned by the son of a former patient. 
Had the big sirloin with garlic mashed potatoes and blanched asparagus tips.


----------



## luvs

blake was here, then my nurse & her shadow were by. my nurse kept instigating my picksburghese, to get me to speak, so as fer her shadow get a gist of how we speak, & i knew that she knew that i knew that via expressions & slight winks/glimpses that we exchanged. then i went to a bar, later on. a guy i chit-chat w/ was there, & he kept buying. i was not gonna disagree w/ him. i'll get him a few when i see him.


----------



## Umberto

I'm teaching special education today, my favorite class. 

Not sure what I'll fix for dinner but there are 2 squash need cooking - maybe some cheese burgers if the rain cooperates.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got 3 teeth pulled this morning. All on the upper left molars. Can't feel my face ....YET!


----------



## pirate_girl

Day 2 of my 4 day long work weekend.

Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## Galvatron

I am teaching my grand kids the art of pull my finger.


----------



## Umberto

I took my #1 son shopping at the commissary and ClassVI Store and ate cold pizza for lunch. We had a good time.


----------



## JEV

The kitchen is now finished with all the doors hung and new hardware installed. Started the 15-pane doors going into the office, and will hopefully be done Sunday while DW is at a party with the girls and grandkids. Made five dozen cupcakes for tomorrow's party with DW, so the night is shot for any more painting tonight.


----------



## Galvatron

Jev did you tile that floor?? if you did well done sir the lines are very clean and crisp.

The white doors look damn good,are you using a paint brush or like me do you use a gloss roller and brush combo action for quickness and smooth Finnish??


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Jev did you tile that floor?? if you did well done sir the lines are very clean and crisp.
> 
> The white doors look damn good,are you using a paint brush or like me do you use a gloss roller and brush combo action for quickness and smooth Finnish??



That floor was installed by a friend of mine in April 1992 when the house was built. I brought in my own tile man, carpet man and HVAC man when the house was built to insure a quality job. The builder's sub trades were track home mechanics and did not take pride in what they did. i had seen all of their work, and gave them a thumbs down for my house. Yes, it cost me more than the builder's subs, but I got a far superior job. I'm on the original furnace, and my HVAC guy said we'll wait till it dies to replace it...maybe another 5 years.

I used the roller and back-brush method. It came out very nice. I've been using a 2-1/2" Purdy sash brush and 6" smooth rollers since the panels are so small. A 9" roller would be overkill for this work.


----------



## MrLiberty

Today I'll be wrapping my Christmas present.  My buddy shot two deer this year and he gave me some venison that I now have to freeze.  I got one backstrap, a whole salami, 5 pounds of venison sausage, and a couple of steaks.  This was the best Christmas I ever had........


----------



## MrLiberty

JEV said:


> The kitchen is now finished with all the doors hung and new hardware installed. Started the 15-pane doors going into the office, and will hopefully be done Sunday while DW is at a party with the girls and grandkids. Made five dozen cupcakes for tomorrow's party with DW, so the night is shot for any more painting tonight.




Nice job!


----------



## JEV

I actually worked today on a JOB!  Replaced a porcelain light fixture in a basement, fixed a sticky window (cleaned the filthy track & rollers), and replaced a floor in a 30" vanity base. The lady called 5 people and I was the only one who returned her call. I don't understand how these "handymen" make a living if they don't return calls. Amazing...

Just finished lunch and headed over to donate blood. Then back home and scraping the paint off the office door windows. This will be the finale for painting until after New Years. I also have to get the Christmas yard lights out of the attic and get them setup before the weather gets bad.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got blood drawn at the cancer center and later at the hospital. I told them don't take more than you need since my jaw is still bleeding from getting 3 teeth on my upper left pulled last Friday. Hope it slows down so I can finish my snowplow wiring. Between the cold and bending over to splice wires I had to give up on Saturday. Yesterday I hurt so bad I never left the house. Now we are under a warning for 8-12 inches of snow.


----------



## JEV

I actually got everything done, and now I'm sitting on my ass for a much earned rest. The doors came out nice, but they were a PIA. Tomorrow I'll replace the brass plated hinges with brushed nickle.


----------



## Umberto

Looks good, JEV. I've got 2 sinks to replace Wednesday. 

It must have been a day for blood draws - I did it all at MAMC this morning and have to go back for an ultrasound and cat scan. I should have had her order an x-ray of my hand but wanted to get the heck out of there.

I went shopping this afternoon and bought myself a couple more pieces of All-Clad and another Sonicare. Macy's had it 25% off.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> That floor was installed by a friend of mine in April 1992 when the house was built. I brought in my own tile man, carpet man and HVAC man when the house was built to insure a quality job. The builder's sub trades were track home mechanics and did not take pride in what they did. i had seen all of their work, and gave them a thumbs down for my house. Yes, it cost me more than the builder's subs, but I got a far superior job. I'm on the original furnace, and my HVAC guy said we'll wait till it dies to replace it...maybe another 5 years.
> 
> I used the roller and back-brush method. It came out very nice. I've been using a 2-1/2" Purdy sash brush and 6" smooth rollers since the panels are so small. A 9" roller would be overkill for this work.



I have always done my own tiling work, in fact it was 18 years ago i put down the tiles in my kitchen,when i installed the new kitchen last year i failed to see a reason to change the floor as it is holding up pretty well,and the fact these tiles have a non slip affect to them which is safer for the kids when there is a spillage.

I do enjoy tiling but my back these days screams for mercy,i have always said a good job comes when you have good tools for the job,keep up the good work sir.


----------



## luvs

i'm having company- 1st, my nurse; then blake. i better take a nap. @ a place i frequent, they bought me a bottle fer Christmas, so i'll hafta hide that in my freezer, way beneath food that blake despises, or he may be into that, before i get to open that bottle, myself. or i may take shot or 2, to make me drowsy & to bring snooze on, anyhow.
later, i figure we'll get food, or, make food, & head somewhere to watch a game, as my television is not turning on. so~


----------



## Galvatron

Luvs i must ask...

What entitles you to have Mom,and nurses doing your dirty work doing home visits when you clearly have the strength to go to a bar and drink the rest of the day away??

It's a question i strongly believe you need to ask yourself,i am in no way judging but at the same time strongly believe them in need are only worthy when they are willing to help themselves.

I feel you are a silly girl to none other than yourself.


----------



## luvs

nearby pubs take a few minutes to get to, - & that is via using your feet. & i'll generally have 1 or 2 pints. that actually gives me kCals that i so desperately need, so, drinking is inadvertently got a side effect on me that is lovely. plus, i get hungry when i drink.
 i see my mom a few times a year. she chooses when she'll be by to see me. i see her on holidaze, usually. she lives far away from me.

 those nurses placed a contingency on my being permitted to leave inpatient hospital. they offer to take me to get lunch & to shop. they get upset if i decline. i fought against having them in my life, to begin with. it was them, or further hospital time. them, through & through. bye, my nurse is waiting 4 me to get food & shop.


----------



## luvs

i have home nurses due to my anorexia/cardiac health, as well, galvi, & used to have others until recently, due to my g-j (a feeding tube). better than being stuck in a patient room w/ a call button, beeping moniters, noise, chaotic scenarios, & sometimes, roomie, too. & sub-par food @ most of them, as well.

& my doctor recommends lite exercise, so she cannot complain too much. i am helping myself. u have nary an inclination as to how ill i was @ 19. near-death. on a respirator, cardiac arrests, (4, now), comatose. i was expected to not get through. i fight when i'm ill to get better, & so i fought. may well give a reason to my living life as fully as i see fit, moment-to-moment.


----------



## Galvatron

Every thing you have said above Luvs tells me you are not listening to me about the drinking....does your Doctor/nurse know your true Alcohol intake as i am sure they wont be impressed due t the fact no medication should be mixed with it.

I say this knowing that when i had a health scare early this year i woke up quick and to get fixed up asap i refused to touch drink or any other toxin that fucked with me getting well again....and it worked thank the Lord.

Time to wake up young lady or one day you just will not wake up.


----------



## JEV

Got my vanilla beans, so it's off to the liquor store for some cheap vodka to make vanilla extract.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> Got my vanilla beans, so it's off to the liquor store for some cheap vodka to make vanilla extract.




Sling some out the window Jack...you just never know your luck.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Sling some out the window Jack...you just never know your luck.


Picked up a pint of Korski 100% neutral grain spirits 80 proof 40% alcohol, and got it started last night. Used 16 split beans, and it should be ready in February.


----------



## Galvatron

Feburary.....if i get out the old rowing boat and leave now i may be there just in time for a snifter


----------



## pirate_girl

Finally got my weekend off starting tomorrow.
I should have had today off, but picked it up.
It was a good shift too. 
We are down to only 13 patients on rehab.


----------



## luvs

Galvatron said:


> Every thing you have said above Luvs tells me you are not listening to me about the drinking....does your Doctor/nurse know your true Alcohol intake as i am sure they wont be impressed due t the fact no medication should be mixed with it.
> 
> I say this knowing that when i had a health scare early this year i woke up quick and to get fixed up asap i refused to touch drink or any other toxin that fucked with me getting well again....and it worked thank the Lord.
> 
> Time to wake up young lady or one day you just will not wake up.




yep. they draw blood & test my ethanol monthly. they're well aware of my drinking. they speak to each other, too. there is a reason we're named 'blitzburgh'. btw, they prescribed my alkie Dad booze once when he was inpatient. he refused to ingest anti-withdrawl medicine.

that aside, i'm gonna re-read a book i was looking through, & clean my place. i woke early, as per usual. may take a nap in a few. blake may visit me, too.


----------



## JEV

Playing radio all day on the ARRL Worldwide 10M Contest. Went for a 4 mile walk and out to breakfast w/Mrs JEV this morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing pressing or important going on today.

Just going to enjoy it and relax


----------



## Galvatron

started the day at 6am doing breakfast for my granddaughters, went for porridge laced with jam,afternoon the house was empty so i prepared a plate of cheese and nibbles and a glass of very fine whiskey with a cigar at the ready....got feet up on the sofa found columbo on the tv and what happened.....


i fell asleep 

woke up to "granddad want kiss" and got smothered in spit

next time send them out with more money


----------



## MrLiberty

Covered up the air conditioners today, finally finished cleaning my mom's apartment and got it ready for Christmas.  did a load of laundry, took a quick nap and I'm now waiting for the arrival of my sweet and sour chicken dinner with egg rolls.


----------



## Ironman

I am stubling aroud Mexico... all fecked up on tequila looking for a donkey show in Playa del Carmen.  kicking it with the cartels


----------



## 300 H and H

The frost came out the ground enough for tillage. Running two rigs in corn stalks as fast and hard as we can go. By late tommarrow it will be raining here, and Monday night changing to snow. Hump time..... Should had this done a month ago if the weather had cooperated back then. Pretty muddy in places still. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> *i have home nurses due to my anorexia/cardiac health <> due to my g-j (a feeding tube). better than being stuck in a patient room w/ a call button, beeping moniters, noise, chaotic scenarios, & sometimes, roomie, too. & sub-par food @ most of them, as well.
> <> may well give a reason to my living life as fully as i see fit, moment-to-moment.*





luvs said:


> yep. they draw blood & test my ethanol monthly. they're well aware of my drinking. they speak to each other, too. there is a reason we're named 'blitzburgh'.


*
Being stuck in a hospital room is exactly what you need, I think.
JMO.
Living your life the way you seem to be according to the posts you've made makes me fear for you being around much longer.*

bliztburgh hasn't a thing to do with shoddy patient care, which is what I believe you are getting, either that.. or you have a way of snowing those who are in charge of your health.


----------



## JEV

> *The energy content of **ethanol is about 33% less than "pure" gasoline,*  although this varies depending on the amount of denaturant that is added  to the ethanol. Thus, vehicle *fuel economy may decrease by up to 3.3%  when using E10*.


 I've watched firsthand what alcohol does to the quality of a human life, just like it decreases performance in car engines. My father was an alcoholic (mean drunk) who made tons of excuses for his boozing (and had lots of relatives enabling him), and my best friend drank himself to cirrhosis and an early death before he was 50. If someone doesn't want help to get over their addiction, they're destined for personal destruction. Of course, they all have an excuse, and anyone bringing it to their attention doesn't understand their plight, or is a mean person. Personally, IDGAS what they think. It denied me of a normal childhood and a lifelong friend.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> *
> Being stuck in a hospital room is exactly what you need, I think.
> JMO.
> Living your life the way you seem to be according to the posts you've made makes me fear for you being around much longer.*
> 
> bliztburgh hasn't a thing to do with shoddy patient care, which is what I believe you are getting, either that.. or you have a way of snowing those who are in charge of your health.



i get yinz' concern-- 'cept my healthcare plan is 1 of highest-ranked u can get. those nurses that see me @ my place-- non-UPMC. they either rock, or they rock not. 
 i can justify their thinking. they see me very often. they know me. they weigh me. they take me to appointments, & speak w/ my doctors. they bribe me to get food, to have a drink besides pop. when they push, i shove.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> *
> Being stuck in a hospital room is exactly what you need, I think.
> JMO.
> Living your life the way you seem to be according to the posts you've made makes me fear for you being around much longer.*
> 
> bliztburgh hasn't a thing to do with shoddy patient care, which is what I believe you are getting, either that.. or you have a way of snowing those who are in charge of your health.



i get yinz' concern-- 'cept my healthcare plan is 1 of highest-ranked u can get. those nurses that see me @ my place--. they either rock, or they rock not. i was inpatient, & they let me leave. growth charts get u very far when they have to.
i can justify their thinking. they see me very often. they know me. they weigh me. they take me to appointments, & speak w/ my doctors. they bribe me to get food, to have a drink besides pop. ppl would zoom in overseas to get well in that place.


----------



## luvs

JEV said:


> I've watched firsthand what alcohol does to the quality of a human life, just like it decreases performance in car engines. My father was an alcoholic (mean drunk) who made tons of excuses for his boozing (and had lots of relatives enabling him), and my best friend drank himself to cirrhosis and an early death before he was 50. If someone doesn't want help to get over their addiction, they're destined for personal destruction. Of course, they all have an excuse, and anyone bringing it to their attention doesn't understand their plight, or is a mean person. Personally, IDGAS what they think. It denied me of a normal childhood and a lifelong friend.




me, too. i knew booze, then booze.


----------



## Galvatron

Luvs just remember one thing here,the comments made are from people that are being honest with you,sugar coating the fact that you are in serious danger of limiting your length of life will never help you,when Jev made comments about your lifestyle you jumped on his arse yet like me and others i am sure he said what he needed to to try and give you a reality check,people like jev say it as it is because they have a many years behind them,with that comes wisdom that can help others if they are willing to listen.

No one here wants to make you feel bad,in fact we would love you to feel so good about yourself that you would wake up and work hard with your health workers,your only here once so it would kinda be a shame to waste it.

Remember,anyone willing to buy you a drink is only feeding your disease and it not really your friend.

PG,Jev....Thanks for your honesty,full respect.


----------



## MrLiberty

JEV said:


> I've watched firsthand what alcohol does to the quality of a human life, just like it decreases performance in car engines. My father was an alcoholic (mean drunk) who made tons of excuses for his boozing (and had lots of relatives enabling him), and my best friend drank himself to cirrhosis and an early death before he was 50. If someone doesn't want help to get over their addiction, they're destined for personal destruction. Of course, they all have an excuse, and anyone bringing it to their attention doesn't understand their plight, or is a mean person. Personally, IDGAS what they think. It denied me of a normal childhood and a lifelong friend.




My old man was the same, in fact the last time I saw him was 1979 and he died a drunk with no family or friends around because he alienated everyone who loved him.  I also had a friend who died of liver disease, it ain't pretty when people you know and love refuse any help and drink themselves to death.

I've read luv's posts and I don't know if she is just a young college kid yanking everyone's chain, or if she is really like what she says.  

Since I lost a few people I cared about to alcohol and drugs I now walk away from those type of people.  If you want to die go ahead, kill yourself, but don't sit there telling stories about it, it gets boring.


----------



## JEV

Just finished breakfast alone, since Mrs JEV left the house at 0700 to hit the last three stores she needed to visit to finish her Christmas shopping. Not sure about the rest of the day, but if the band is up, I'll be playing radio for awhile. Covered Europe, Africa, South America, North America and Japan yesterday on the 10 meter contest, plus several Caribbean islands. Couldn't get Australia or Antarctica yesterday, but hopefully will hit the remaining continents today. Made contact with 5 hams in Alaska yesterday, which was a big deal since they have such short periods of daylight this time of year. I asked one fella in Wasilla to say hello to Sarah Palin for me, and he said he is actually a family friend and would pass along the greeting. Fat chance I'm sure. LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

As I've said in other threads in the past, I work in the social work field with foster children.  It breaks my heart to see the effects that drugs and alcohol have on a person.  To sit by and watch kids being raised in foster care because their parents main priority in life is alcohol just plain sucks. When I hear stories of children going days without food yet their parents put empty boxes of food packaging in the cupboards and empty containers in the fridge to give the appearance of there being food in the house just so they can justify using their last dollar to buy alcohol or pills, well, let's just say it pisses me off. 

If you really feel you don't have a problem with alcohol Luvs, I propose a challenge.  Try going 1 month without touching a drop.  If you can manage that without being in a hospital or other facility and being around others who drink, then I will be more inclined to believe you when you say you don't have a problem with alcohol.


----------



## muleman RIP

300 H and H said:


> The frost came out the ground enough for tillage. Running two rigs in corn stalks as fast and hard as we can go. By late tommarrow it will be raining here, and Monday night changing to snow. Hump time..... Should had this done a month ago if the weather had cooperated back then. Pretty muddy in places still.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


Good luck with that. We still have about 6 inches of snow on the ground here. Amish boy came by and plowed my driveway for me yesterday since my truck and plow are still in the barn waiting to be fixed. Doc told me on Friday no work for a few days or I will start bleeding again. At least there will be some football later today!


----------



## luvs

i have not said i've not got a problem. i said, that is normalcy, here. i'm not making excuses. i drink. that is rather obvious.


----------



## 300 H and H

Luvs,

I had a man who worked for me some years back. Good enough man he was...

Very thoughtfull, he kept a callender of his lifes events, and neve missed my daughters birthday ect... 

Butthat callender also kept track of the failures in his life, and what his drinking ways had cost him. His marrage, the chance to have a family of his own, and a successfull carreer.. Those days he drank excessively for sure..

Pnuemonia set in, and he refused to take care of himself. One day I told him to go to the doctor, on his own, or I would take him by force if needed. He did, and never went home. He died 3 days later, and I lost a good friend, and worker because of his drinking. Not many days go bye that I don't think of Jack, and wonder if only I had made him go to the doctor a few weeks earlier. I regrett that..

People who care for you are the reason to dry out. They do not wish to see you end up like my friend Jack. You do this for them, as well as for yourself. 

Nuff said...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

I went to the 7:30 Mass this morning.
Today is pink candle day in Advent.
Normally, I brunch at the diner after, but had breakfast with Santa this morning at the Knights of Columbus. 
Pancakes and sausage.

Oh, and gas is down to $2.11 per gallon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> I went to the 7:30 Mass this morning.
> Today is pink candle day in Advent.
> Normally, I brunch at the diner after, but had breakfast with Santa this morning at the Knights of Columbus.
> Pancakes and sausage.
> 
> Oh, and gas is down to $2.11 per gallon.




We skipped this morning's mass.  Figured since we went last night(I played and sang at the service) that was alright.  

Just the kiddies and I hanging out this weekend since the missus is out of town.


----------



## MrLiberty

Benn shopping already, needed something for dinner tomorrow so I picked up a chuck roast at my favorite butcher shop.  Had some toasted pita bread for breakfast, and will finish up my Christmas cards today.


----------



## Galvatron

Had a father and son day....went to fix the leaking shed it took 10 min to fix but done the man thing and made it last hours

Than we pulled out the dart board...in the shit now as we missed it 

made bacon sammys....done some gaming....talked sporting shit....just a real boys day.

I wish i had more days like this.


----------



## JEV

Did you burp, fart & consume non Mom approved food & drink? THAT'S the way to spend the day with your boy. Teach him manly habits he can carry through life and share with his future offspring. 

Oh...don't forget to teach him the cramped finger pull trick. Classic! "_Quick! Pull my finger._"


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> Did you burp, fart & consume non Mom approved food & drink? THAT'S the way to spend the day with your boy. Teach him manly habits he can carry through life and share with his future offspring.
> 
> Oh...don't forget to teach him the cramped finger pull trick. Classic! "_Quick! Pull my finger._"



To be honest my son reminded me how hard it was to be young....he works hard to pay the bills and raise 2 young children and never moans on the outside but you can see on the inside it is a strain for him at times,he is so like his mom as in they share little emotion but you can see it in their eyes.

Pull my finger is old school for the little ones,once they passed the age of 2 it's game over these days

I look forward to this xmas,all my family at my house eating my food...don't get better than that.


----------



## pirate_girl

One of my retired nurse friends, Joanie, dropped by this evening to bring me a big plate of fresh made Christmas goodies.
Frosted tree sugar cookies, buckeyes, chocolate dipped pretzel sticks, peanut butter kiss cookies, peppermint candy cane bark and a mini loaf of banana bread on a snowman plate wrapped in red and gold reindeer cellophane.

Since I don't eat a lot of sweets, I had one tree cookie and a pretzel, kept the nanner bread, then re-gifted the rest to the young couple who moved in next door last summer. They were pleased.


----------



## Galvatron

Had a mad spell last night,i thought it was time for my son and his family to have their first pet,so i went on the interweb and found them a puppy

Now i have to go shopping for food,basket,collar,lead ect as i am picking it up tomorrow,need to book it into vets for jabs and general check up.

My 3 year old Jack and 1 year old Faith will love it,i think all kids should have a dog as it gives them a sense of responsibility.

Now i just have to tell my son,or should i just turn up with it

Need a name....i best stay away from that bit


----------



## Doc

Pics of the pub er I meant pup but pics of both would be okay by me.  

One year I had nothing for my wifes bday.  So I happened across an ad for a little kitty.  Perfect i thought.  I thought I got off easy.  The perfect gift.  HA.  9 years later and I'm still paying for that 'easy' bday gift.  It never ends.  Arrgggg.   Won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Galvatron

only picture i have...its a small dog...king Charles spaniel....i have taken the option to name him to save debate time... his name is Foggy.


----------



## muleman RIP

Cute pup! Who gets to house break him?


----------



## Galvatron

not me


----------



## muleman RIP

Tell me that in about 2 weeks.....


----------



## Galvatron

muleman said:


> Tell me that in about 2 weeks.....



im thinking this was a bad idea


----------



## Leni

The kids may want to name him themselves.


----------



## Galvatron

well that plan all got screwed up....i was 30 min in to a drive to pick puppy up and the stupid woman text me to say it was no longer for sale as her friend wanted it...i wont say what i text back

Lucky i had a plan B, i contacted a breeder in London and they had 2 left,and the bonus is for £475 they are even going to deliver it to me later today,this thing even i would say is damn cute,a little girl,Leni is right it is not for me to name it,they just best not ask me to walk it if they name it something stupid 

Only picture i have is this one.


----------



## MrLiberty

I have to do my meals on wheels service today, I'm going to make the last batch of Christmas cookies, I've already paid a couple of bills and this afternoon I'm planning a short nap.


----------



## Galvatron

I could do with a nap....but i have to write out Christmas cards for clients.


----------



## Leni

A few well placed suggestions should take care of stupid names.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I should be getting ready for work, instead of messing around on the internet. 

Bye bye.. until next time.


----------



## JEV

Changed a couple of ceiling fixtures and cut down two doors for a customer this morning. I have a "sponge" going and will be making whole wheat sandwich thins &  a sandwich loaf  this afternoon. Also fed my sourdough starter and started a rye starter for breads I will be making for Christmas eve and Christmas day meals. I'll be making Polish sourdough rye, egg bread & Italian baguettes for Christmas.


----------



## mak2

Recovering from the flu.


----------



## Leni

I'm making chili, deviled eggs, and mouse balls for hubbies office party tomorrow.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got the new plugs spliced in on my plow and truck today. Had to use my plumbing torch to solder a broken wire and need to borrow a heat gun for the shrink tubes on the connectors. Next up is to work on the stoker on the coal stove. Probably rusted in place again. Too much moisture in the greenhouse.


----------



## rlk

Leni said:


> I'm making chili, deviled eggs, and mouse balls for hubbies office party tomorrow.



What are mouse balls?

Bob


----------



## JEV

Went for a 4 mile walk this morning at the mall (yeah, I'm officially a mall walker.), then to the store for eggs & seasoned bread crumbs. Lunch at the Chinese joint then home to cook. Just finished making 36 pieces of breaded chicken breast for Christmas dinner of Chicken Parmesan. The kitchen is all cleaned up and me & Mrs JEV are going _OUT_ for dinner tonight. 2-1/2 hours of frying chicken & washing up everything is enough time in the kitchen for one day. 

Just realized my unsociable insecurity check was direct deposited today. Bills are all paid, so it must mean it's time to go shopping for a toy for myself.Mrs JEV has a 30% off coupon from Kohl's, and I need a new watch. After losing 45# my watch spins around on my wrist, so it's time for a watch with an adjustable  leather band.


----------



## MrLiberty

Got up at 5am and went to the store at 6am, was home by 7.  went to do some laundry and discovered two of the three washers in our laundry room are not working so I called it in to Coinmach.  Finally ate breakfast at 9, and at 10 took a nap.  Phew!  

Made a small beef stew for dinner, the rest of the night is mine to relax, FINALLY!


----------



## luvs

went to an appointment. got a chest cold- or a bronchial infection, as she (my doc) coined that one-. 
then got a few drafts & made dinner. now blake is on his way here. then to a local pub. a few drafts fer me. none 4 him, as he says he has not got $$ to drink. i highly dought that one. think he was baiting me so that i would say, 'i'll buy.' nope. snooze, thereafter, as i hafta grocery shop kinda early on.


----------



## Glink

mak2 said:


> Recovering from the flu.



That is ashamed; sorry to hear it.

Since you recovered,and I guess we are going to have to put up with you, welcome back.


----------



## mak2

Thanks.  





Glink said:


> That is ashamed; sorry to hear it.
> 
> Since you recovered,and I guess we are going to have to put up with you, welcome back.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hit some sales at Macy's.. got my mane trimmed, went out to dinner.


----------



## Galvatron

No idea on what im doing today....been unwell the past few days and lack of sleep is pissing me off.

Fucking should have known not to have take away food


----------



## JEV

Mrs. JEV wants to go for a 5K walk OUTSIDE today. It's 30F with 2mph wind or less right now. She will actually enjoy it because she has anhidrosis, the inability to sweat normally, and consequently she overheats easily. We walked 4 miles at the mall yesterday, and she was cooking after that, and headed right outside into the cold wind to cool down. Of course the dummy wore jogging pants, even though she had a short sleeved top on. 

After that I'm not sure what she has planned for us today.


----------



## Catavenger

Laundry - oh what FUN! but Saturday is my usual laundry day.


----------



## Umberto

Catavenger said:


> Laundry - oh what FUN! but Saturday is my usual laundry day.



LOL, that's me too, I did four loads, albeit some were small express wash. 

I did get my Christmas cards out today but there aren't a lot that send them anymore and I have few living relatives left.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been on the go all day.  Never stopped till a few minutes ago.  Was out of the house for the monthly mens breakfast at church.  Then I took a 45 minute drive to the border to pick up some packages.  One I got back to the city a few hours later I set out to pick up a few last minute presents for the missus.  Then over to the airport to greet a kid from work that was flying in to meet up with family to spend the holidays.  Then home to get the boys and off to church again to play the 5pm service.  Busy day and I'm glad it's over.  Now to sit on my butt and relax for a couple hrs.


----------



## Umberto

NorthernRedneck said:


> Been on the go all day.  Never stopped till a few minutes ago.  Was out of the house for the monthly mens breakfast at church.  Then I took a 45 minute drive to the border to pick up some packages.  One I got back to the city a few hours later I set out to pick up a few last minute presents for the missus.  Then over to the airport to greet a kid from work that was flying in to meet up with family to spend the holidays.  Then home to get the boys and off to church again to play the 5pm service.  Busy day and I'm glad it's over.  Now to sit on my butt and relax for a couple hrs.



Good for you. It's HNIC, too.


----------



## 300 H and H

Went pheasant hunting with 2 old friends that I had not seen in many years. Was great catching up with them, and their lives. We shot 5 birds and missed just as many. Once while looking for a bird I had just shot both barrels at, and had not taken time to reload, 2 more roosters got up with in seconds of one another, easily in range. Should not look for a bird with an empty gun was my lesson for the day.

Went deer hunting in the afternoon once I had cleaned up the birds. Saw several, but none with acceptable horns..

All in all a very good day indeed..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Umberto

I learned a long time ago to reload first. Heheheheh Let's hope those two rooster make it till spring to make more roosters. 

My bud in Tipton killed a nice fork horn last weekend but hasn't responded to my text today about more luck. He goes for meat more than horns. A few years ago he sent me a leg form a yearling and it was exceptional.  

Congrats on the nice pheasant hunt. I never got out this year but will be going for steelhead soon.


----------



## JEV

It was so nice that we ended up walking 4.3 miles. Pretty much goofed off all day till it was time for church. Dined out with my brother & his wife at Ruby Tuesday (great salad bar), then over to his house to pick up my AR-15 he had mounted a Nikon P233 3x9 40mm scope on. He bore sighted it and its ready for the range for final tweaking when we find time to get out there together. Thinking about building another plain vanilla model while lowers are so damn cheap. Saw one the other day for $49.

Probably head out for a run in the morning if the weather is the same, as Mrs JEV has an appointment in the morning and won't be tagging along (she's not a runner).


----------



## muleman RIP

Have to work on the coal stove stoker. Since we turned it down last week it must have rusted some spots again and does not want to advance beyond stand by position. Need it cranking in these temps. The moisture in the greenhouse and wet coal are tough on it.


----------



## MrLiberty

Gonna start my dinner in about 5 minutes.  I picked up my venison salami's from the meat market this morning also.  They're Christmas presents for a lucky few.  Beyond that I don't see a busy day.


----------



## rlk

JEV said:


> ...to pick up my AR-15 he had mounted a Nikon P233 3x9 40mm scope on. He bore sighted it and its ready for the range for final tweaking when we find time to get out there together. Thinking about building another plain vanilla model while lowers are so damn cheap. Saw one the other day for $49.



Jev, do you save much building an AR-15 yourself?

I have no idea what is involved, but at the gun shows around here, I see what I think is all the parts.  What all is involved in building an AR?

Bob


----------



## JEV

rlk said:


> Jev, do you save much building an AR-15 yourself?
> 
> I have no idea what is involved, but at the gun shows around here, I see what I think is all the parts.  What all is involved in building an AR?
> 
> Bob


Save money? Yes...if you just want a plain vanilla AR. There are enough YouTube videos that will walk you through the assembly process of both the lower & upper assemblies, but the selection of parts can be a challenge if you're after something unique. 

Starting from scratch with zero build experience, I would suggest viewing a couple of videos each on upper & lower assembly before buying any parts. Different builders will have different build techniques which you may find useful to building your first AR. If you're not in a hurry, you can subscribe to a bunch of the component websites, and get alerted when components go on sale. This is the most cost effective way to buy the parts on a budget. The only FFL part will be the lower receiver. You can buy it at a a local dealer, or have one shipped to your local dealer. All the rest can be purchased online. Right now lower receivers can be bought for under $50. As for Uppers, I bought a complete upper with bolt & charging handle ready to mount on the lower on sale for $316 shipped to my door. Sign up for email updates and you can get really good deals this way.

Another thing to consider choosing the upper receiver based on how you want to accessorize your AR. You may want straight military with iron sights. I put a Nikon P233 scope on mine with matching Nikon P233 mounts right from the start. This added almost $200 to the cost. I'm also replacing the stock hand guard with a free floating 12" quad rail for additional accessories, and replacing the front sight with a steel gas block that will hide under the new hand guard. That should be here next week. I also added KNS anti-rotation hammer & trigger pins for another $27, just because I'm anal about that.

Before the scope stuff, I had just under $500 into the base gun. Right now I'm at $702 with a nice scope. When I'm done it will be between $800-$850. This is a decent savings over purchasing one retail, when you consider the crazy prices out there today. A friend just bought a plain vanilla AR-15 in .223/5.56 from a local builder, and paid $650. He still needs a scope and quad rail for the accessories he wants to add.

Good luck! Here's mine...


----------



## rlk

That is beautiful.  Thanks for the information.  Bob


----------



## Galvatron

Just had my usual visit from my old friend like he does each year before Christmas...done what i do each year when he turns up and thats send the wife and kids out with a wad of money as they dont need to hear the past as im not proud like my friend.

I was 16 years old and a trouble kid when i met him...he is 9 years older and a crack shot in his 15 years service of the military...long range targets was his thing ...short range with a fist after a drink,he aint changed sadly.

I grew up...he did not...luckily the military police always fined him and just told me to go home,not the stories you want your kids to hear...wise men learn.

I do not like what he got me for Christmas.....like his previous gifts i shall bury them in the stockpile behind the shed just in case all else breaks loose..you never know.

just i need a strong drink after his shit...got the willys


----------



## luvs

nurse is here. i gotta get ready, now. fuk.


----------



## JEV

It was raining at 0730, so me and Mrs JEV went to the mall and did a 4 mile walk in just under an hour. We hit JC Penney, the post office, the dry cleaner, the grocery store & the liquor store, and were home by 10:30 with all errands done for the day, and made breakfast of eggs & fresh bagels. 

Tomorrow will be baking old fashion egg bread, soft rye, Polish Sourdough Rye and making homemade marinara for Christmas day.

Christmas Eve at SIL 35 miles East, back home for Midnight Mass, Christmas day breakfast for 6 at 0800, then 16-18 for dinner about 4 pm. Will make fresh baguettes on Christmas day for the Chicken Parmesan & spaghetti.


----------



## 300 H and H

Just came home from a funneral for a man one year older than I. I have know him since childhood, and I am still shocked he passed away. He had a heat attack while he also had the flue.. He was the Mayor of my little town, and also was a member of the fire department and the local rescue unit.

I always considered him as a friend, and when he had a farm repair business, a loyal customer. He was in the High School class of 77' and I was in the class of 78'. 

I don't feel old enough for the loss of freinds just yet, but I am there like it or not. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

300 H and H said:


> Just came home from a funneral for a man one year older than I. I have know him since childhood, and I am still shocked he passed away. He had a heat attack while he also had the flue.. He was the Mayor of my little town, and also was a member of the fire department and the local rescue unit.
> 
> I always considered him as a friend, and when he had a farm repair business, a loyal customer. He was in the High School class of 77' and I was in the class of 78'.
> 
> I don't feel old enough for the loss of freinds just yet, but I am there like it or not.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Sorry for your loss Kirk.


----------



## Doc

Dang, this time of year hits extra hard with that kind of loss.   Condolences Kirk.


----------



## Leni

It really does.  So sorry to hear about this Kirk.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been running my butt off this week so far with last minute christmas shopping/grocery shopping.  Also stumbled across a deal I couldn't pass up on a newer vehicle to replace the durango.  Found a 2008 ram 1500 with the hemi and 4x4 with only 45k km's on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> Just came home from a funneral for a man one year older than I. I have know him since childhood, and I am still shocked he passed away. He had a heat attack while he also had the flue.. He was the Mayor of my little town, and also was a member of the fire department and the local rescue unit.
> 
> I always considered him as a friend, and when he had a farm repair business, a loyal customer. He was in the High School class of 77' and I was in the class of 78'.
> 
> I don't feel old enough for the loss of freinds just yet, but I am there like it or not.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Sorry sweetheart.


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry for your loss Kirk.


----------



## MrLiberty

Condolences to the family and to you Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

Sorry to hear it Kirk.  Condolences and prayers to you and to his family.  

I had my share of losing friends this year.  I'm going to be happy to start a new year.


----------



## muleman RIP

I think it is part of growing old and seeing friends and co-workers pass on. Seems like more go every year as health and age catch up to us. I try to look at each day as bonus time unless the pain gets too bad.


----------



## Galvatron

Today is cooking day,who would of thought a ham would take over 4 hours to cook,i should know this as i do it every year

Then i want to prepare as much as possible for tomorrow as i am cooking for 10,need a nap just thinking about it.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Today is cooking day,who would of thought a ham would take over 4 hours to cook,i should know this as i do it every year
> 
> Then i want to prepare as much as possible for tomorrow as i am cooking for 10,need a nap just thinking about it.



Before I rant about overcooking that piggy's cute little butt, I have to presume it's a fresh ham, not a smoked or cured ham. Am I correct???

I made the sandwich rye & egg breads yesterday, and have the marinara is on the stove simmering for almost an hour now (got up at 0530). When I get off my ass from playing on the computer, I'll shape the loaf & sandwich thins for the Polish Sourdough Rye that is finished with first rise.


----------



## Galvatron

It is smoked Jev,and cooking in a bath of steam at a low heat,it works and falls of the bone,well previous years it has

Then i have beef to cook followed by turkey....baking bread i hope i get the time.


----------



## muleman RIP

I made a run to the reservation first thing this morning. Next up is gather up trash to take to the hole. Got my snow plow on the truck so I will plug it in and see if it all works proper. Would like to stash the camper in the barn for the winter also. They are calling for 50 mph winds tonight and tomorrow so I will do a quick check for anything that can blow around. Moved my generator to the basement since they expect power outages as this storm moves through. At least the temps are not real cold yet. Later next week it will be back to 20's for highs.


----------



## muleman RIP

Galvatron said:


> It is smoked Jev,and cooking in a bath of steam at a low heat,it works and falls of the bone,well previous years it has
> 
> Then i have beef to cook followed by turkey....baking bread i hope i get the time.


I got a spiral cut ham and frozen dinner rolls for tomorrow's meal. Will have mashed taters and candied sweet taters also. Picked up a case of green beans as I see ham and green beans in my future....


----------



## luvs

my Mom is bribing me to be awake. if she buys me stuff, that may suffice. we shall see. i so know that that weight of Christmas Dinner is gonna be on me, except fer a few items. being in denial was insufficient. happy holidaze!


----------



## Umberto

Today ran some errands and stopped by a friend's house, asked me to go elk hunting next year. We'll see, we haven't hunted elk together since 84!

On the way home stopped by the bakery outlet and there was a young man there, from South Africa, with a bicycle and four saddle bags. I chatted him up in the store and he's riding to Anchorage in the Winter. He was hoping to make it to Seattle and the REI store by tonight but methinks he'll have a wait due to it being Christmas Eve. I tried to buy his food but his card had already been run through the machine. Maybe next time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took a drive to my bro's place 4 hrs away yesterday to pick up my niece and bring her back to the city for college.  Today, I set out to find a power steering hose for the durango.  Found one.  Brought it home and changed it out.  Also took the durango for a bath.  Discovered some rust spots on the rear hatch so decided to sand, bondo, prime and paint.  Just waiting for the primer to dry now so I can paint.  Love having a heated garage.


----------



## JEV

Curled up in my chair since I got up this morning. Chills, aches, coughing.. Your basic virus from the sick children brought to gatherings by uncaring parents. Grrrrrrrrr....


----------



## MrLiberty

JEV said:


> Curled up in my chair since I got up this morning. Chills, aches, coughing.. Your basic virus from the sick children brought to gatherings by uncaring parents. Grrrrrrrrr....




Luckily I avoided all the sick kiddies because most of the parents were sick also.........

Take two aspirin, drink lots of fluid and call me in the morning.  I'll send the bill later.........


----------



## JEV

MrLiberty said:


> Luckily I avoided all the sick kiddies because most of the parents were sick also.........
> 
> Take two aspirin, drink lots of fluid and call me in the morning.  I'll send the bill later.........


You're too late with your advice. Dr. Mom took care of making sure I did all that, and even delivered the Advil to my sick chair.

Send all the bills you want. I'll add them to the pile I've been ignoring for a long time.


----------



## squerly

JEV said:


> Picked up a pint of Korski 100% neutral grain spirits 80 proof 40% alcohol, and got it started last night. Used 16 split beans, and it should be ready in February.


I've done that Jev!  Put 6-8 venella beans (split threm long ways) in some moonshine and put it on the shelf for 6-7 months.  Dug it out on July 4th and made the neighborhood rounds in the Polaris.  Turned out to be a real hit!


----------



## Melensdad

Spent the daying doing tile work at my Godson's parent's house.  

Now I'm watching the LORD OF THE RINGS, sipping on a little bit of bourbon, using my "TENS" electrotherapy unit to (hopefully) reduce my aches and pains, and petting the little dog that is sleeping on my lap.


----------



## rback33

Well... I am working ... thought I would pop in and see what was up... couldn't tell you the last time I logged in here, much less was actively posting..


----------



## pirate_girl

Hi Jeremy!
Got today off.
Been working lots lately, picking up extra hours.. not by choice 
Good thing I love my job.


----------



## rback33

pirate_girl said:


> Hi Jeremy!
> Got today off.
> Been working lots lately, picking up extra hours.. not by choice
> Good thing I love my job.



Hey darlin! My life has been a roller coaster of sorts lately as well! Brents has probably been scratching his head as things have changed and not changed.


----------



## muleman RIP

Will be out plowing back snow drifts. We are under a wind chill warning till Sunday. UPS guy told me my lane was drifted bad when he came up late afternoon. It has been blowing like hell all night long. Too damn cold for skid steer. I got my old military face mask and warm hat out after freezing my butt hauling wood with the skid steer on Wednesday. Have a big pile covered with rubber roofing in front of the boiler and will need to get more coal today.Looks like next week is going to be nasty as well.


----------



## JEV

Restocking the freezer with bread, sandwich thins & English muffins.


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> Well... I am working ... thought I would pop in and see what was up... couldn't tell you the last time I logged in here, much less was actively posting..



Welcome home sexy boy


----------



## tiredretired

Going to be sno-blowing the driveway as soon as the storm lets up.


----------



## luvs

blake is visiting me. he is bringin' adult beverages. bartender rang my cell a few ago, so i rang her's when i saw that. she was seeing if my alcohol stash was low, & is gonna bring me a few cases via a local distributor. (not tonite- is 3:30.) after dinner, i figure me & blake'll watch television & then snooze. i hafta clean & get groceries. we shall see from there--


----------



## muleman RIP

Waiting for the sun to see how much drifting we got overnight. Have to plow the Amish neighbors business yet.


----------



## rback33

LMAO Thanks Dean. I just saw that!

I am trying to plot out my day... gotta get my pickup to the shop... tranny line has a leak.


----------



## pirate_girl

Staying in, staying warm and nursing a cold.


----------



## pirate_girl

Took Gretch to the vet to have a tiny lump looked at on her back.
It's nothing of consequence, which I suspected.
Better be safe than sorry with the old darling. 

This is my weekend off. Yay!


----------



## tiredretired

Went out after it "warmed" up to 0.  Got some grocs and gas for the snow blower.  Another 12-18" coming this weekend into Monday.  Three days of snow.  This shit is starting to get old.


----------



## Kane

TiredRetired said:


> Went out after it "warmed" up to 0.  Got some grocs and gas for the snow blower.  Another 12-18" coming this weekend into Monday.  Three days of snow.  This shit is starting to get old.



Cheer up, TR. Easter in Vermont is only two or so months away. It should stop snowing by then. 

Just two more months. Just eight more weeks of shitty, cold, icy Vermont winter weather. It'll be here before you know it. Just count the days.

All fifty-seven of them.


----------



## tiredretired

Kane said:


> Cheer up, TR. Easter in Vermont is only two or so months away. It should stop snowing by then.
> 
> Just two more months. Just eight more weeks of shitty, cold, icy Vermont winter weather. It'll be here before you know it. Just count the days.
> 
> All fifty-seven of them.



Thanx Kane!!  I feel so much better now.  I hope in rains in Sarasota for the next 57 days.  All of them. Every single freakin' one of them.


----------



## luvs

as soon as i get pretty via mascara & lip-tint, to a bar w/ me.


----------



## FrancSevin

Removing all the clothes and stuff from our bedroom and bedroom furniture. Then stacking it to one side of the room so our Master Suite can become a wood shop. Sunday, I pull the carpet and bring in the saws, router, and saw horses. Then I stack 20 boxes of prefinished T&G Gunstock Oak flooring.

Second floor artist's loft is structurally complete with plumbing, electrical and mechanical work all done. All that is left is finish paneling , floors and fixtures.

 Kinda wish I was, instead, meeting LUV's at the bar


----------



## luvs

i'm blow-drying yet another keyboard. you should not spill adult beverages on them. i found cash beneath my keyboard, tho~ yay.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just finished a complete brake job including new pads and rotors front and back on the Envoy.  Who woulda thunk it.  Now the pedal doesn't go all the way to the floor when pressing on it.

Heading out soon to play the 5pm service then home to BBQ some chicken and play a board game with the kids then cuddle up with the missus and watch a movie.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a quiet day.
Made nachos for dinner and watched a documentary of Fleetwood Mac's Rumours album.
http://www.iwatchonline.to/play/2006091


----------



## Sparquelito

I'm doing laundry and getting ready to go for a cardio swim at the nearby city natatorium. 

Later on is band practice. 
My group has a big gig at an outdoor stadtfest next Saturday, and we have some fine-tuning to do on a couple of songs. 

Looking forward to using my new Line 6 wireless rig, the G30.
I bought it yesterday and it checks out really nicely here in the house.


----------



## Umberto

Listened to a church service on line and getting ready to head to my own, then shopping at the commissary. Think I'll grill something tonight, just not sure what.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to mass, stopped at the diner after for chicken and waffles.
Don't know what else the day will bring.
It's lovely and _warm_, finally (40F).
Probably take a nice walk later this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the 10am service.  Have a pork roast in the slow cooker for summer.  Made some homemade buns to go with supper.  These have got to be the absolute best buns in the world.  A local restaurant makes them.  Mmmmm.  This restaurant, "The Prospector" is famous for it's fresh buns that come out of the oven every 15 minutes at the salad bar as well as their prime rib.  They have their own farm here where they raise the cattle for the beef in the restaurant.  

http://www.tastebook.com/recipes/847857-Prospector-Buns


----------



## tiredretired

Snowing here.  Probably run a few errands and work on taxes.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Went to the 10am service.  Have a pork roast in the slow cooker for summer.  Made some homemade buns to go with supper.  These have got to be the absolute best buns in the world.  A local restaurant makes them.  Mmmmm.  This restaurant, "The Prospector" is famous for it's fresh buns that come out of the oven every 15 minutes at the salad bar as well as their prime rib.  They have their own farm here where they raise the cattle for the beef in the restaurant.
> 
> http://www.tastebook.com/recipes/847857-Prospector-Buns



You got some nice looking buns there bud!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Was a pretty quiet day, one I had all to myself.
It's nice to have a day off and not have to worry about anything!


We got up to 55 degrees today here in lovely Delphos, Ohio.
Right now it's 34 and a little on the breezy side.
Looks like it's going to be a beautiful week ahead.


----------



## tiredretired

Looks like I'll be moving snow in the morning to get the driveway clear for clients.  Steady NW 20-30 mph winds all day is drifting things in pretty good.  The cold front that came through this afternoon pack some wallop. Supposed to go down close to zero tonight and record cold tomorrow.    Spring has NOT sprung here north of the woodchucks.  On the bright side, I finally finished my taxes, so Uncle Sugar should be happy.


----------



## Av8r3400

I started putting the fabric on the new plane I'm building…


----------



## pirate_girl

Av8r3400 said:


> I started putting the fabric on the new plane I'm building…



 that's neat.
Hey there Larry.


----------



## Leni

What kind of plane is it?


----------



## Av8r3400

A heavily modified Kitfox Model IV, similar to my yellow airplane.  (The one in my signature.)  It has the nickname "The Mangy Fox" due to it's appearance when I acquired it.


----------



## luvs

pickin' over stuff i apparently bought. (i luv drunk-shoppin'-- i would not have 72 pairs of socks, 2 cases of pop, megavitamins, dog-chow (i have not got a dog) & vegan cheese substitute (i despise that chit-- could be that i was looking to reform myself & turn to veganism)., if i would shop when sober, i suppose i may buy items on my list fer now on. watched 'dance Moms' marathon. called my Parents.

 my Mom bought tig & babbit dog chow once. & she was sober as sober gets!


----------



## luvs

i hafta see my doctor. then me & my nurse may get a quick lunch, somewhere. until then, i'm gonna look to get snooze. looking to get dinner & suds later tonite.


----------



## Umberto

Av8r3400 said:


> A heavily modified Kitfox Model IV, similar to my yellow airplane.  (The one in my signature.)  It has the nickname "The Mangy Fox" due to it's appearance when I acquired it.



It reminds me of the yellow Piper Cubs.

I went out to run some errands today and two WWII type planes flew over the house side by side. I tried to imagine what it was like in the 40's. I don't live too far from Thun Field and they get a lot of traffic.


----------



## Galvatron

Got the house to myself for a few days,so i sat my arse on the sofa this afternoon for nearly 4 whole hours watching mindless shit on the TV,if it was not for the fact i was busting for a piss and getting hungry i think i would still be there


----------



## pirate_girl

This is the last day of my vacation, so hello! 

No, actually today I've done yard work and catching up on laundry.
Back to work tomorrow... j/k.. I miss it.


----------



## MrLiberty

Making Dr appointments and waiting for return phone calls, and went to the store for lottery tickets.  I thought the state of Michigan didn't get enough of my money and needed more.


----------



## tiredretired

Doing yard work yesterday and today.  Yesterday was 71 degrees and a beautiful day.  Today not so much.  Too windy, so I bailed on the yard work and caught up on a few shows on the DVR.  

Today is Day 7 of the diet and have lost 7.5 pounds so I'm not eating much either.


----------



## tiredretired

More yard work, and a 4 mile walk in the sunshine.  Today will be 60F and damn if we don't deserve this after the sucky winter.  

Day 8 of the diet.  Lost 8.5 pounds so far in 8 days.    Yes, I'm friggin' proud of myself.  No pizza's I can tell you that.


----------



## Doc

Way to go TR.  Good job.


----------



## Galvatron

It is a fantastic sunny day here in the mid 70's....i am going to potter round the garden with some ice cold orange juice.


----------



## Leni

I'm putting rocks in my pockets.  Santa Ana winds blowing today and tomorrow.  Gusts up to 60 MPH.  No yard work today!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Balmy 16C here today.  Sun is shining.  But stuck at home with a sick boy.  Ended up at emerg this morning with our younger son with a bad chest cough.  After some xrays and a few asthma puffer shots to clear up his breathing, we discovered he has pneumonia in his upper right lung.  Antibiotics for 7 days was the doc's orders.


----------



## MrLiberty

TiredRetired said:


> More yard work, and a 4 mile walk in the sunshine.  Today will be 60F and damn if we don't deserve this after the sucky winter.
> 
> Day 8 of the diet.  Lost 8.5 pounds so far in 8 days.    Yes, I'm friggin' proud of myself.  No pizza's I can tell you that.



Since you're on a diet TR, I'll pick up the slack for ya.........


----------



## Melensdad

Worked around the yard today cleaning up winter killed bushes by ripping them out of the ground with front end loader (4 today), raking up leaf litter/debris, cleaning out the flower beds, setting up the outdoor furniture, emptied the large flower pots from all around the property, throwing stuff onto the burn pile  . . . and now resting my aching body.


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> Since you're on a diet TR, I'll pick up the slack for ya.........



 You sure know how to hurt a guy there Libs.   At least you didn't show a double cheese and pepperoni pizza.  That would have been rough.


----------



## muleman RIP

heck, I would just be glad for warm food. got by for 22 hours on cold turkey sandwiches. not much to do when you are stuck in the concrete jungle like i am.


----------



## Leni

Hey Mule!  Glad to see you.


----------



## 300 H and H

Leni said:


> Hey Mule! Glad to see you.


 

Yes it is!!!

Hang in there Mule!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Umberto

I went salmon fishing down on the Kalama River today. It was great scenery with lots of ducks, eagles, heron, and waterfalls but for the first time in the spring chinook season the guide's boat was skunked. I did catch a little steelhead I released. I'll go again the 29th.


----------



## Dmorency

Pushing snow and cutting drains for water.


----------



## tiredretired

Picked up my mulch today, but raining so taking part of the day off.

Day 10 of the diet.  So far lost 11 pounds.  My britches sure fit a lot better.  

Still no pizza, and I am now starting to have withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a beautiful day here. In the 70s. Perfect!
I went for a long walk along Jennings creek, washed some windows, had a gal friend over late this afternoon, then took myself out to the local Mexican for dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am packed and ready for an overnight women's spiritual retreat.
The rules are no laptops,they are discouraging the use of cell phones or any outside distractions.
Shortylegs got dropped at the kennels and didn't seem to mind me leaving her there.
It's a 30 minute drive, so I better get moving.
Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## Galvatron

Cleaning the car i just picked up.


----------



## Doc

Clearing brush around the septic before it takes over, and clearing trails.  my back hurts already.  Beautiful outside today.   Geting up in the 70;s.  Tomorrow back down to 50's.


----------



## Melensdad

Started out by removing the dead battery from the Ventrac lawn tractor.

Ran to Tractor Supply to buy a new battery and trade in the old core, also picked up a couple of 20' by 2" - 3000# tow straps while I was there.  Oh, and some more Bar & Chain Oil for the chainsaw because there is still a good amount of stump from a willow tree that has to be cut out.  

Stopped at the auto parts store, got some AdBlue for the Audi.  Poured that into the tank when I got home.

Installed the new battery when I got home, mowed a small portion of the lawn just to make sure all was good ... it was the first time the little tractor had been run for this season.

Raked up a bunch of debris from the Willow.  Hauled it down to the burn pile.  

Its raining now.  Sitting in the living room with Misha ... she is sleeping comfortably on the floor next to the couch.  

The documentary HATING BREITBART is on the TV.  Interesting.


----------



## Doc

Spent the afternoon at Chucky Cheese.   One of my granddaughters birthday party.  She turned 4.  Sunday was a great day for the party.  Not near as crowded as last time we were there for a birthday on a Saturday.


----------



## JEV

Went to a pasta & meatball fundraiser luncheon for Relay For Life. Then off to the grocery store for the week's lunch meats, then to Lowes for some hanging ferns for the front porch, and some 16x16 patio blocks for the patio hose reel. Installed the pavers, hung the ferns & DW is now making peanut butter cookies. Since we had our big meal at lunch time, it's turkey sandwiches on sandwich thins for din-din. No walking or bike riding tonight, as the rain is due here any minute now. Big rain cells with yellow & red laced within, Glad I finished my new french drain earlier in the week, and we got in a 12.5 mile ride last night after dinner. 

DS is driving back this afternoon from spending the weekend with his GF in Indianapolis. He's having a crappy drive.


----------



## JimVT

buffed and waxed the snowcat  but i'm sure you could careless.


----------



## Melensdad

Still raining here.

Sucks.  Got a lot of outdoor stuff to do and can't really get it done in the rain.  Glad I at least got up and out fairly early this morning.


----------



## Leni

You could send some of the rain here.


----------



## Umberto

I went to church this morning, then loaded up my son and granddaughter and went for a recycle run, petrol, and on to the Poodle Dog for lunch.


----------



## JimVT

I drove by the poodle dog Saturday evening going to my wife's retirement party at Milton tavern.
 jim


----------



## Umberto

JimVT said:


> I drove by the poodle dog Saturday evening going to my wife's retirement party at Milton tavern.
> jim



I drive by the Milton Tavern every Thursday when I sit the granddaughter. I also sub teach for the Fife SD. 

For the money the Poodle Dog is a great place for breakfast or pie and ice-cream. I've never gone there for dinner or even a burger.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's what I did today. Then went for a short motorcycle ride. Played in the band at church. Went for supper with the missus and two oldest boys. Then watched a couple shows at home with the missus. Good day overall


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked today.
This is my weekend up until Monday.
Got 2 admissions out of the possible 4 that were supposed to come.
Thank you, Jesus


----------



## luvs

my tx ppl insist that i hit inpatient via my lack of fat. uh-uh. me & my guy & vodka would rock. i have a broken ankle/wrist. later fer that, when i have time.


----------



## Galvatron

The past few days i have sensed a disturbance in the force....can't explain it but i am prepared for a unwelcome visit.


----------



## MrLiberty

Galvatron said:


> The past few days i have sensed a disturbance in the force....can't explain it but i am prepared for a unwelcome visit.




gee I wasn't planning any trips.......


----------



## JEV

Since I got the yard cleaned up, edged & cut the lawn on Friday, We took a ride to Amish country yesterday so I could buy a new belt at Lehman's. First we stopped at Smucker's, then had lunch at Mrs. Yoder's Kitchen and a piece of Dutch apple pies later at a bakery in Berlin, Ohio. Stopped and visited the grandkids on the way home and heard all about their trip to Disney last week. All in all, a very nice day of relaxation. BTW, I just had a sample of the bacon puffs...they were not that great.


----------



## Leni

If I go outside I'll have to put rocks in my pockets again.  We got a touch of rain yesterday and now the Santa Anas are blowing.  I'm going through the kitchen today and getting rid of things that I don't need or never use.  Will probably go to the local charity tomorrow to donate.


----------



## Umberto

Those bacon puffs look like they could use some LA Hot Sauce and beer. 

Today I went to church and after church, in honour of St. George, they served high tea with all manner of proper sandwiches, scones, cream puffs, Scottish cookies, clotted cream, lemon curd, and all home made. The lemon curd was to die for. The tea wasn't too bad and had notes of orange but she said it wasn't Constant Comment. lol I'm so loaded up on sugar and caffeine I feel a bit jittery.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Church service this morning.  I stayed downstairs with the kiddies playing a couple songs with them.  We also had a nice parish lunch afterwards consisting of salad and pulled pork on a bun followed by bread pudding.  Then we took a trip to the border to pick up a few packages.  When we got home it was time for a good ride on the motorcycle with the missus.  Put on close to 100km on the bike this afternoon. 

One of the packages I picked up today was a new larger windshield for her motorcycle so I installed that when we came back from our ride on my bike.  Of course that meant another ride on her bike was in order to test our the new windshield.


----------



## Leni

luvs said:


> my tx ppl insist that i hit inpatient via my lack of fat. uh-uh. me & my guy & vodka would rock. i have a broken ankle/wrist. later fer that, when i have time.



Good Grief!  What's you do, take a fall?  Sounds painful.


----------



## FrancSevin

Cutting concrete board to line the new stair well and make if fire proof. Steps go in next week.

 A fireproof safe goes under it and a false wall to conceal that.

 It's a secret,,,, don't tell anyone.


----------



## pirate_girl

I didn't make it to Sunday mass this morning (bad me), however I did work, so God will forgive me for caring for his special peeps.
That's the way I see it anyhow.


----------



## Galvatron

Home for a few days giving the garden fence and deck area a coat of timber care,deck needs a couple of minor repairs along the way.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got today off, yay for me!
One of the gals I work with wanted extra hours.
Take 'em lol

I cleaned a little, then puttered around, then napped, then made dinner.


----------



## JEV

Wrapping up a little customer project today. Yesterday mortised & installed 4 new doors (one prehung), replaced a ceiling fan with a new one, installed a complete new vanity assembly with new supply valves & drain, and replace a Moen shower cartridge with a new one. Today will be another ceiling fan, light fixture in the basement, screen door closer and 48' of new baseboard in the family room. Then it's off to lunch.


----------



## FrancSevin

JEV said:


> Wrapping up a little customer project today. Yesterday mortised & installed 4 new doors (one prehung), replaced a ceiling fan with a new one, installed a complete new vanity assembly with new supply valves & drain, and replace a Moen shower cartridge with a new one. Today will be another ceiling fan, light fixture in the basement, screen door closer and 48' of new baseboard in the family room. Then it's off to lunch.


 
 I got tired just reading that.


----------



## Umberto

I subbed a grade 3 class today and a lively group they were. 

I'll be crashing early as I have an 0200 wakeup and a trip to the Kalama River for spring chinook. My fishing bud caught a 14#er the other day.


----------



## luvs

Leni said:


> Good Grief! What's you do, take a fall? Sounds painful.



oh,yeah-- there was a stack of bricks on my pavement (they stack 'em there fer now, as they're re-paving my area. my ankle turns, then i land on my wrist. nothin' too major. a 'lil 1st aid & TLC. elevation, & so forth.)


----------



## luvs

my nurse should be by. i hafta look @ my calander.
yeah. she is due to be here, so i hafta snooze. dammit. methinks she'll be bribing me w/ food so i answer when she dials/knocks. wendy's or noodles 'tis. i'll open if she agrees to us goin' shoppin.' kinda would rather shop, dine, than an art gallery or a tour--  & plain 'ol chit-chat w/ her, really. miss my 'ol _____. that bitch (j/k-- she rocks); too busy getting her master's to hang w/ me, as she used to.


----------



## Galvatron

I am avoiding old people today...

Yesterday i went to the local supermarket with my wife,my wife went to the cash machine and as i stood waiting i noticed a elderly man in a mobility scooter,his head was slumped to one side,eyes closed and had his wallet open in his hand...looked very pale.

I said to my wife this did not look good and a couple walked up and agreed with us....so muggings here went over to check him.

I approached slowly as to not startle him...put my hand on his arm and gently asked if he was ok....

His head shot up and eyes opened wide and he replied "shit i dozed off"...i near shat myself

Fucking old people will be the death of me


----------



## MrLiberty

I have to start packing my belongings because I am moving to a two bedroom apartment soon.


----------



## Umberto

I'm subbing grade 3 today and hope I don't doze off.


----------



## luvs

.......& she dials me to say she is on her way to get me. i can barely see, i'm so sleepy. meh; she is my fellow bitchin'-machine, & she swears 'bout as well as me. so i'll get my liptint on, & beg her to get me lunch. 
 i have so caught on to my nurses.


----------



## Melensdad

Sitting in the La Z Boy (_ok, its not that brand, but same concept_) in a lot of pain.  Rheumatoid Arthritis flair ups really suck.  Usually my meds keep it very well controlled, some days its not.  My neck, shoulders, arms are all in all sorts of pain.  

My plan was to mow the lower part of the property with the bigger tractor; move the small lawn tractor out from under the car lift and into the spare bay in the house garage.  Pay some bills, get some paperwork ready for tomorrow.  I doubt if any of that will happen.  

More likely a nap under heavy blankets with the furnace turned up a couple extra degrees.


----------



## Leni

Sounds like a plan.  Rest.


----------



## luvs

i went & got drunk. 'nite!


----------



## muleman RIP

hobbling around with my walker with a lot of pain. won't be doing much of anything for a good while.


----------



## JEV

Helping out a friend who is selling her condo to move closer to her daughter who is having twins in August. Painting a big closet, sanding a couple of drywall repair areas, painting a utility room (walls) and applying a stipple texture to a garage ceiling that I scraped off yesterday.


----------



## Galvatron

I am looking at bank statements from 5 years ago to work out how much worse off i am compared to what the Government estimate i am better off before i give my vote in next weeks general election.

Once i have worked out the financial dilemmas i have to work out which of the idiot contenders is the least idiot contender to entrust in fucking things up in the least damaging way.

It's hard work being a responsible voter.


----------



## Umberto

I'm subbing grade 2 this afternoon; there is a student teacher so all I do is observe (her).


----------



## Leni

_It's hard work being a responsible voter._

Yes it is.


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> hobbling around with my walker with a lot of pain. won't be doing much of anything for a good while.


That sucks.  Who's feeding the Dragon?


----------



## muleman RIP

The wife and the Amish boys keep it loaded up. Slab wood is a lot cheaper than propane.


----------



## Umberto

I'm going to the BX for a new Weber and then taking down a cherry tree which will be cut up for grill wood - will do salmon with cherry and alder for dinner.


----------



## JEV

Got out early this morning and stippled 120 sq ft of garage ceiling for a customer. It should dry over the weekend so I can spray paint it and the rest of the garage on Monday. Picked up an Echo cultivator on the way home to do flower bed work, as the other one (MTD) has a seized engine. Cheap Chinese crap! Just finishing lunch and will get on the beds shortly.


----------



## Umberto

I pulled a couple of trees out of the yard, went shopping, took a nap, and did the usual mundane crap that needs to be done. I booked a ling cod trip at Westport, as well.


----------



## muleman RIP

Watched the race and the grass growing. Laying around with legs up and will do more of it today. Got 10 lbs. off since I am home.


----------



## JEV

Me and Mrs JEV loaded up the bikes and headed to the Greenway Corridor where we had not biked before. It's an old rail bed turned into walking & biking trail. Pleasant surprise awaited us as we followed a sign that led us to Chair Factory Falls.

We just finished lunch, and are headed out on the bikes again to enjoy this beautiful day.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Mowed the yard.........finally. Too wet before now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing!

Got a sunburn yesterday so am staying in as much as possible.


----------



## JEV

Our after lunch ride took us down to the local yacht club on Lake Erie. Beautiful day with offshore breeze made it comfortable beside the 45 degree water. Ended the ride at 18 miles and about 2 hours of ride time. Now getting supper together...grilled chicken breast, baked beans & macaroni salad.


----------



## muleman RIP

Finally getting out of bed and able to sit up without as much pain in the legs. Right one is getting better but the left will be a slow process. The chemo drug is a little strange but not real bad so far. Still fighting a lot of pain.


----------



## Leni

Glad to hear that you are out of bed but sad to hear about the pain.  I get to go over to the hospital and have them take a pint of blood out of me.  Get to do this every six weeks.


----------



## muleman RIP

I get stuck again on Monday so they can do cell counts.


----------



## Leni

Don't you just love needles!  The one they used on me today was huge!  Large opening.  I was a little lightheaded afterwards so I just sat and read for a while before leaving.


----------



## MrLiberty

Well, I got the word today that I will be moving starting Monday to my new two bedroom apt.  I can't start moving until Monday afternoon and they gave me one week to vacate this apt.  Not much time and I haven't really started to pack anything yet.  YIKES!


----------



## Galvatron

I am waiting at home for a engineer to come round to fix my internet,customer service say it all looks ok their end well listen up it fucking is not my end!!!

Had a week of this shit,customer service really need to employ English speaking people with some idea of what they are talking about.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading out soon to bring the camper back to camp and set up for the summer.  The missus and I spent the week cleaning and restocking it.   When you have four kids it's easier to have dedicated camp clothes kept in the camper.  So we went through everything this week and removed what no longer fit etc.  All washed and waxed and ready for the summer.  

When we get back to town it's over to my parents to haul out the boat from storage and bring it home to get ready this week for the upcoming long weekend of fishing.  

After that I'm over to the church to play music for the 5pm service.  I'm going solo this week as the rest of the band members are away for various reasons.

Sometime this weekend I'm planning on going to pick up another motorcycle.(see my "mid 80's bike" thread for details.


----------



## JEV

Have bread and thins shaped and on  second rise. Cleaning out the garden and. Tilling it to get ready for planting next week. Headed to eldest daughter's for Mothers Day dinner. She called this morning asking for me to bring a dessert. No time to bake, so it's going to be a Giant Eagle pie and ice cream that I'll buy along the way and Mama will pick out since it's her dinner.


----------



## muleman RIP

Heading to the basement and check out the underground fencer. Wife says it is not working. Need to put a new filter on a/c unit also. Hope to make it to the barn and get the mower out and do a few other things that have needed done since before my health went south. need to pull my truck in and drop the plow and take off the chains.


----------



## Leni

Take it easy Bud.  You don't want to try to do too much after just getting out of the hospital.


----------



## Galvatron

After 2 weeks of screwed up internet i finally got my isp to send a engineer out today for them to find i was right and they were wrong...their router was kaput....don't get me started on the call center that was based in some remote part of India

As it was poor service on their part i have spent the day looking at my options for a new isp.

I'm back baby


----------



## pirate_girl

Not a whole lot.
I talked to Muley a bit this morning and got a chance to catch up with him.
Cleaned house, made crab cakes for dinner, took a nap, watched a movie.

In a perfect world, I'd be on a date right now instead of sitting home with my computer.


----------



## Galvatron

Got the paintbrush out at home today,i hate painting spindles.


----------



## JEV

Day two of the ARRL Hamvention in Dayton, OH. Haven't bought anything yet, but day two is just beginning. Heading back home after lunch...4 hour drive back including food and gas stop.


----------



## kcvet

I just got here. looking for the front door


----------



## pirate_girl

kcvet said:


> I just got here. looking for the front door



Hello there!
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=48


----------



## kcvet

pirate_girl said:


> Hello there!
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=48



and hello to you. thanks for linky thing


----------



## pirate_girl

This is supposed to be my long stretch/4 days off, but I picked up today at time and a half.
Only because they agreed to let me work the wing I wanted, which is rehab.


----------



## zekeusa

That's where I know you from....rehab! (joke)


----------



## Umberto

I'm headed to the CSA to get the box of veg, then on to T-Boy's and get steaks for tomorrow evening. Tonight I'll grill salmon over the coals and may even try grilling some prawns - haven't done that in a coon's age.


----------



## kcvet

around the block


----------



## Doc

Unloaded (manually shoveled) 2 tons of river rock out of my trailer and wife placed it in flower bed.   Whew.   Slight drizzle helped keep a little cool but still wore me out.  I would shovel 4 scoops into a 5 gallon pail and wife would spread it from pail.   
Hard to stomach when I have a tractor with a FEL ready to get this done, but tried that last year.  Didn't save any time, probably added time.   So we went with the method that works.   Thank goodness I won't be buying mulch every year now.   That stuff just disappears.


----------



## JEV

kcvet said:


> around the block


Stayed last night at the Best Western Dayton South, and got up this morning at 5-ish, and by six I was on the road getting in a 5K run before breakfast. I'm 64 and we need more "seniors" doing what I'm doing so they can up the ante of a longer & healthier life. Not being critical (it is funny), but just sayin'. BTW, welcome to the nut house. What sort of food gift did you bring for us?? We all like to eat.

FYI, USAF vet, '69-'73


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> That's where I know you from....rehab! (joke)



Not that kind of rehab.


----------



## zekeusa

Front brake pads on my F350. V10. What a great truck this been. It likes ignition coils and tires but overall it's been great. Probably shouldn't say anything with 230K on it but what a good work truck!


----------



## JEV

Painted three rooms, ran two errands, met the Mrs @ the corner eatery and had pancakes. Went and changed four ceiling fixtures for a customer, then home to cut the lawn and put out the trash for tomorrow. Busy 12-hour day...should sleep well tonight.


----------



## Galvatron

I am on a mission to finish painting the hall,stairs and landing today,top coat of gloss white,7 doors in this area,roller in my left hand and paint brush in my right,sweeping brush up my arse


----------



## Galvatron

I think these doors are coming on to me...after giving them a good lick with my bristles they are now wet and sticky


----------



## JEV

Cleaned out the closet & drawer of the clothes that no longer fit, but are still very serviceable. Packing them up and taking them to the VA2K Walk and Roll for homeless Vets. A 2K walk may not seem like anything to those who are fit (or a woman on a mission at the mall), but it's a big deal to the person who is doing it for the first time in an effort to lose weight and get healthy. I'm going to walk with those who need the most encouragement, since I know where they are coming from.  Saturday I'll be running in a 5K fundraiser for our church's school scholarship fund, but today's walk will be for those who many have forgotten.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back to work today after an extended long weekend.  I took friday and tuesday off work since we had monday off already up here.  We were out at camp for the opening of fishing season.  Only managed to get on the lake saturday since the weather took a dump on us(literally) on sunday.  We ended up being held up in the camper for two days as it rained and snowed.  We decided enough was enough and cut the weekend short on monday afternoon.  I still had the day off yesterday so I put it to good use working on the goldwing getting it ready to be put on the road.  Just waiting for a new front tire to be installed before I can get it down to the garage for a vehicle safety inspection.

I ran out of things to do on the bike by about 2pm yesterday and the weather had finally improved.  I decided to put this time to good use and took the smaller bike out for a good run.  That thing is a fun little bike to ride in the city with plenty of "get up and go" for a 500cc.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hope to get the new battery terminal on my backhoe today. Damn chilly this morning (39) but at least we are only to get in the low 60's the rest of the week. If I am not wore out I may try to mow the jungle or at least part of it.


----------



## kcvet

just clean inside today. but no hurry. got all day yaaawn i need a nap first


----------



## squerly

muleman said:


> Hope to get the new battery terminal on my backhoe today. Damn chilly this morning (39) but at least we are only to get in the low 60's the rest of the week. If I am not wore out I may try to mow the jungle or at least part of it.


Good lord man, it's OK to slow down you know.  Go fishing instead, you don't have to work every day.  Sheesh...


----------



## Melensdad

I hope to be hopping on a British Airways flight late this afternoon and returning, non-stop to Chicago, IL's O'Hare airport.  Then lugging my luggage to the 'long term' parking lot and driving home.  Should be home sometime during the middle of the night.  My own bed is waiting for me and I am looking forward to sleeping in a real bed on a good mattress.  

England has been wonderful, Wales too.  But beds in the UK are smaller than our giant North American KING SIZE beds, and much softer (_too soft_) too.  My back has been begging for its Tempurpedic mattress!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

squerly said:


> Good lord man, it's OK to slow down you know.  Go fishing instead, you don't have to work every day.  Sheesh...


I ended up replacing both batteries and got all new terminals too. Put a filter on my air handler and moved my truck over to the woodshed. The Amish boy came up and unloaded the wood and set the new batteries in place. I hurt bad today from all the walking yesterday but as it warms up I will get the batteries hooked up and move the backhoe. Managed to get my diabetic shoes on yesterday also. They sure beat slippers for getting around here. That was the first I had wore shoes in over 2 months. Had to turn the heat on again and they have frost and freeze warnings for the next few nights.


----------



## Doc

Got all my chores done by last night.  It was tough but I wanted to launch the boat tonight for the long weekend.   Now the high temp here today is going to be 58.       Damn.   Just  a tad cool for boating.  Guess I need my houseboat back.  That could handle this type of weather.    Tomorrow the high is only to be 65, same for Saturday.  Sunday and Monday look promising with 78 and 85 predicted for those days.  I hope they are right.  I'm ready to boat.


----------



## luvs

doctor's appointment. although i got cranky w/ my nurse, said i wasn't attending...... now i hafta dial her & say i'm really goin', so she'll take me. then to a bar & my friend's & time/dinner w/ blake if he is not on call. other stuff. snooze would rock, 'cept i hae not got time to fer that.


----------



## kcvet

Doc said:


> Got all my chores done by last night.  It was tough but I wanted to launch the boat tonight for the long weekend.   Now the high temp here today is going to be 58.       Damn.   Just  a tad cool for boating.  Guess I need my houseboat back.  That could handle this type of weather.    Tomorrow the high is only to be 65, same for Saturday.  Sunday and Monday look promising with 78 and 85 predicted for those days.  I hope they are right.  I'm ready to boat.



i hear ya doc. let's go

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK_h-2kot6s"]BDO13   Bloopers Volume 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

This is my day off, but will be working tomorrow, Saturday (10a-10p) Sunday, then have Memorial Day off. 
Plans for that are up in the air. Going to a friends place for their annual loud bbq with music, or going to a community bbq with ceremonies and softer music under the gazebo.

I behaved like a fool yesterday during a 1 mile walk, going at it great guns and strained the quad above my knee. Still a bit hurty, but no damage done.


----------



## kcvet

having a great day till my new cable modem arrived. its like hand to hand combat but its fixed. if it aint broke don't fix it !!!!


----------



## Leni

Took my daughter to day care and then hubby to wound care at the hospital to have his bandages changed.  Then picked up daughter and took her home.  From there I went and picked up my leather jacket from the repair guy and had a new house key made because hubby has lost his.  So glad that I have leftovers for dinner tonight.


----------



## muleman RIP

Got my backhoe going with the new batteries and then took my truck for a short drive to the neighbors. First I had drove in 2 months. Cancer doc wants me to take a new pill so it is back to the pharmacy tomorrow.


----------



## Galvatron

Hanging paper today in the entrance hall and up the stairs but my wife and myself are unsure as we are used to painted walls,we feel it is to sophisticated,need opinions as i may just rip down what i have done whilst she is at work and go buy some paint.

Be honest i can take it.


----------



## pirate_girl

that's lovely Galvi!


----------



## pirate_girl

I am going to leave for work shortly for my 12 hour shift.


----------



## squerly

Is that the legal team of Dewey, Cheatum and Howe?


----------



## zekeusa

No, it's not too much, looks really nice. Nice finished look. Should I stay at work and finish an engine for my ungrateful boss or bug out of here early?


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Hanging paper today in the entrance hall and up the stairs but my wife and myself are unsure as we are used to painted walls,we feel it is to sophisticated,need opinions as i may just rip down what i have done whilst she is at work and go buy some paint.
> 
> Be honest i can take it.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder (I hate your paper). From my perspective, ANY wallpaper will lose its appeal eventually (unless you're an 80 year old grandma living in the past), and you'll end up tearing it off and replacing it or painting the walls. Changing paint color is infinitely easier than stripping paper, scrubbing paste off the walls, and THEN painting it. 

Wallpaper is not allowed in my house. My wife's next husband can go through that ass ache, but I've been through with it for over 10 years here. Paint is king, but your bride will tell you what to do anyway..I'm sure of it. 

FWIW, aside from the ugly paper, your home is lovely. The details are classic, and the other finishes appear to be well done.


----------



## JEV

Ran a 5K this morning then did a few errands. I'm kicking back for the rest of today, as I busted my keester in the yard yesterday, and it took 5 Ibuprofen to relieve the muscle aches. Not the smartest thing to do the day before a race, but I'm not the sharpest tool in the shed either.


----------



## Galvatron

I tend to fully agree Jev and thats why i have stopped for the day to see if it will grow on us,i doubt it,i did say to my wife how about we visit a few local care homes and if we find anything similar to it and if so rip it down,i knew this was a bad idea,and at £30 per roll it is an expensive game to play.

Now let me look through the color charts as i don't think i am old enough for the silk robe looking walls just yet,if it stays i will be surprised.


----------



## Leni

The print is too large for my tastes, but then that's me.  I had wall paper in the bathroom for many years.  It was a lattice and bamboo fronds print.


----------



## Galvatron

Got a few hours spare before the F1 race starts,Monaco Grand Prix, so out with the paint to freshen up the utility room.

fact...the last time a driver at Monaco went over the wall and in to the harbor was 60 years ago back in 1955,2 done it that year when men where men and racing was true grit,learning to swim was a good option.


----------



## JEV

Soooooo, I snuggles up to Mrs JEV this morning and start nibbling on her neck, hoping for a little romance. She immediately asks what time the nursery opens so she can get a few flats of annuals to plant, and order 4 yards of mulch for the beds. Talk about "deflate gate," that kind of bed talk will do it. On the plus side, it's a beautiful day to work in the yard.


----------



## Galvatron

^^

Flower bed action


----------



## Leni

Sorry about that JEV.


----------



## MrLiberty

Since I don't have a Mrs. to snuggle up to, I was free all day.  The street in front of the apt. complex is blocked off for our local parade, so no visitors while that is going on.  I have some BBQ baby back ribs going in the oven and have a potato salad chilling in the fridge.  Later today I will sit back and watch the Coca Cola 600 on the tele.


----------



## Melensdad

Shampooed the throw rugs & runners (8 of them) with the carpet machine and set them outside to dry in the sun and the breeze.
Steam mopped the main floor tile floors (600+ sq ft)
Worked on the photo album from our UK hiking vacation.
Started to weed the blueberry patch.  Failed miserably.  Got maybe 25% done when the sky got dark, wind picked up and I decided to get back inside.
Unloaded the dishwasher.  Hand washed the large pots/platters we used to cook our picnic.
Started to put away the hiking gear, that remains a work in progress.
Watched the start of the Indy 500
At a picnic lunch out on the living room patio


----------



## nixon

Picked up a 550Xp that was returned to a dealership . The owner was given a new saw because this one had running issues . Got it for free ! The pto transfer cover seal ( which are not available separately ) was installed incorrectly causing a air leak ,which the auto tune compensated for to save the piston / cylinder .  Resealed the cover ,and will reassemble it tomorrow ,leak check it ,reset the A/T ,then run it to see if it's good to go . Gonna give it to my BIL as a gift .


----------



## EastTexFrank

Did absolutely nothing all day.  It poured again this morning but I was so dog tired from yesterday that I decided to take the day off.  On Saturday I worked 10 hours manning a concession stand at the Toyota Bass Tournament on Lake Fork in order to raise money for our Rotary Club.  I'm doing the same thing tomorrow.  I deserved today OFF.  

On the way over to the office from the house just now I saw something slither across the driveway and hide under the RV.  I couldn't see what it was as it was hiding under one of the tires and it was dark.  My snake killing stick was down at the barn so I grabbed a felling ax and chopped it in two.  On closer inspection it might have been a harmless water snake.  Ah well, you win some and you lose some.  Sorry about that.


----------



## Leni

Sure hope that you're okay over there in Texas.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to Dad's grave and said hello.
Went to a parade downtown that ended up at Memorial Park.
A little while later, went to a community bbq compliments of the American Legion, VFW and rotary club.
There was music in the park as well.

Even saw the hunk I'd dated a while back.
He was wearing a leather biker cap with a dew rag under it, a POW MIA black t-shirt and jeans with black boots and round blue lens sunglasses, which he pulled down on his nose to give me that look when he sat down beside me.

Good day all around.


----------



## MrLiberty

I woke up this morning, isn't that enough..........


----------



## EastTexFrank

MrLiberty said:


> I woke up this morning, isn't that enough..........



At my age, when that happens I know that it's the start of another good day.


----------



## MrLiberty

EastTexFrank said:


> At my age, when that happens I know that it's the start of another good day.




I know what you mean Frank


----------



## Melensdad

Waiting . . . 

This morning I worked on the blueberry bed, pruned some fruit trees, etc.

But now I'm waiting.

Supposed to have the big tractor repaired this afternoon.  Sometime between 11:30am and 5pm.

Can't leave the house.

Oh, and its pouring down rain.


----------



## JEV

Got started staining the deck, after a morning of scraping and wire brushing the loose crap. "She who must be obeyed" has determined that after 23 years, it's time to change the color scheme of the deck. I have not been told which color has been chosen for the floor, but told to stain everything else in white. Who am I to argue? I'll lose anyway.
I saw that we were going to get some rain tonight, so I quit about 4 hours ago after 8 hours of penance.


----------



## squerly

Very cool deck MD.  Here's a couple of pics of mine that I built last year.  Interesting similarities, yes?


----------



## Catavenger

Since I can't drive and the main oven part of my old stove doesn't work (think it came with my approximately 60 year old house) my sister took me yesterday to order a stove. I had to clean under the old one. What a mess. Moving it was actually easier than I thought. I then had to sweep and mop. I had to pace myself & rest a lot. Took me about 3 hours (this includes long rest breaks) to do what should have taken a person in good health maybe about 30-45 minutes. I had 2 partial seizures doing it. Those are the kind where I don't pass out but feel really sick and weird. Some are pretty bad.​ 4 partial seizures today sometimes I also feel like barfing and or taking a crap (yeah more info than you want to know.)​


----------



## JEV

squerly said:


> Very cool deck MD.  Here's a couple of pics of mine that I built last year.  Interesting similarities, yes?


Imitation is the highest form of flattery.  You put more into yours by tapering the "rays," unlike mine with standard 2x2s. I never should of let SWMBO stain ours. It's been nonstop maintenance with hundreds of dollars in stain over the years.


----------



## squerly

JEV said:


> Imitation is the highest form of flattery.  You put more into yours by tapering the "rays," unlike mine with standard 2x2s. I never should of let SWMBO stain ours. It's been nonstop maintenance with hundreds of dollars in stain over the years.


I'm sorry Jev, I had been reading the post above yours (which was written by MD) and in whats left of my diluted mind I somehow thought your post was written by him.  Hence the reference to "MD".  

I've always liked this style of railing and it's not all that common, not out here where I'm at anyhow.  I'm actually in the process of picking out stain for it now.   Seems like you are unhappy that you stained yours, what would you have done if you hadn't stained it?  Paint?  BTW, if you use 1X4 (cut diagonally) you will find what you need.


----------



## Melensdad

Big Tractor repair guy showed up about 20 minutes ago.  Couldn't make it yesterday so they rescheduled to this morning.  He is out in the field with the repair parts, fluids, etc.  

PROJECT #1:  Pool gets the cover lifted today, chemicals, pump started, blah blah blah.  Should make for a fun 3 hours of grief.

ONGOING PROJECT:  The lovely Mrs-Bob wants to keep working on the yard.  Pulling out dead stuff.  Trimming back over grown stuff.  Generally making the place neat and presentable.  Yard work will go much easier if the big tractor is fixed because there are some dead bushes and trees that I can simply pull out of the ground if that gets fixed.  If not then I'll have to figure out where I buried the shovel and actually do real work


----------



## Galvatron

Been out the front of the house trimming the hedges and cutting the lawns since early this morning,cut through the lead on the hedge trimmer  this is why we have power breakers kids,quick re-wire and got back to it.

Cut my 2 neighbors lawns as they are away this week as the kids are on half term from school,stopping for a bite to eat as it is now 2.40pm and then i shall attack the back garden lawn.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Been out the front of the house trimming the hedges and cutting the lawns since early this morning,*cut through the lead on the hedge trimmer * this is why we have power breakers kids,quick re-wire and got back to it.
> 
> Cut my 2 neighbors lawns as they are away this week as the kids are on half term from school,stopping for a bite to eat as it is now 2.40pm and then i shall attack the back garden lawn.


That's my next non-corded yard tool. It's easy to get caught up in the trimming, and fail to see thta bright orange cord in all the greenery. I have more than one patch on my 100' cord.


----------



## JEV

squerly said:


> I'm sorry Jev, I had been reading the post above yours (which was written by MD) and in whats left of my diluted mind I somehow thought your post was written by him.  Hence the reference to "MD".
> 
> I've always liked this style of railing and it's not all that common, not out here where I'm at anyhow.  I'm actually in the process of picking out stain for it now.   Seems like you are unhappy that you stained yours, what would you have done if you hadn't stained it?  Paint?  BTW, if you use 1X4 (cut diagonally) you will find what you need.


I wanted a clear finish sealer on the deck, but thta wasn't going to be. I like the look of wood, but she like to see me work like the dog that I am.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> That's my next non-corded yard tool. It's easy to get caught up in the trimming, and fail to see thta bright orange cord in all the greenery. I have more than one patch on my 100' cord.



I'm thinking the same thing,it is rare i use it as the wife does the hedges out the front,maybe i should think of her safety to


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> I'm thinking the same thing,it is rare i use it as the wife does the hedges out the front,maybe i should think of her safety to


My wife wouldn't even know where to find the hedge trimmer, much less care to use it.   You're lucky.


----------



## muleman RIP

Laying around in the a/c and feeling sick as a dog. My white cells were the best they have ever been in almost 3 years when they tested them Tuesday. Ever since then I have been feeling bad. Don't know if I got something from someone or it is just the chemo drug catching up to me. Tried to run my tractor but my legs are so weak I can't climb up on it. Will have to use a 2 stepper to get on it. Legs are not coming around worth a damn and still hurt all the time. I go to the wound center on Monday to see if they can help any.


----------



## Catavenger

JEV said:


> That's my next non-corded yard tool. It's easy to get caught up in the trimming, and fail to see thta bright orange cord in all the greenery. I have more than one patch on my 100' cord.



That  trimmer is nice I was going to ask you where you got it but I don't want to have a seizure and cut my fool head off with it.


----------



## kcvet

wanted to sit out side and warm my blood but its raining like a cow pissin on a flat rock


----------



## Umberto

I did some garage cleaning and have a load to take to the recycle center. It's a bight sunny day and am enjoying the rays.


----------



## Doc

muleman said:


> Laying around in the a/c and feeling sick as a dog. My white cells were the best they have ever been in almost 3 years when they tested them Tuesday. Ever since then I have been feeling bad. Don't know if I got something from someone or it is just the chemo drug catching up to me. Tried to run my tractor but my legs are so weak I can't climb up on it. Will have to use a 2 stepper to get on it. Legs are not coming around worth a damn and still hurt all the time. I go to the wound center on Monday to see if they can help any.



Prayers for you Muley.  Hope that clears up real soon for ya.  Sounds horrible.



JEV said:


> That's my next non-corded yard tool. It's easy to get caught up in the trimming, and fail to see thta bright orange cord in all the greenery. I have more than one patch on my 100' cord.



IF you decide to buy a non corded trimmer I strongly recommend this one that MD found and I followed suit and bought one.   BEST yard tool EVER.   It does a great job and allows you to reach back over big hedges.  I keep the sides of my trails trimmed with it.  It eats through multiflora and tough stuff with no problem.  Minimal vibration so it's easy on your arms.

ck it out:   http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=64103


----------



## Leni

Feel better Mule.  Got to take my guy over to wound care tomorrow.


----------



## Catavenger

I tried to pace myself but I ordered  a stove and the easiest (only probably) way to get it in the kitchen is through the patio sliding doors that go into my kitchen. So I had to move stuff to give them a path to bring it in. I had to move a table that is really heavy. Because this is heavy I usually just kind mop around it. Since it was moved I decided that this would be a good time to move it. Ugg I'm really tired and feel lousy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to work today.  Came home and had supper with the family.  Shortly after I hooked up the flat deck trailer and headed over to my parents place to load a 5x10 deck to bring out to camp.  Also tore down a 10x6 tarp shelter to bring out and set up for a nice covered garage for the quads and kids bikes.  Somewhere in there tonight I managed to change out the kitchen faucet for a new one.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just wrapped up what has been a very crazy work week, with 2 12 hr shifts stuck in with the _normal_ ones ..
Got the next 4 days off to sit on my ass and do nothing.
(not really).


----------



## EastTexFrank

What the hell, it didn't rain today!!!  It did rain last night and in the early hours of the morning so things were still wet, very wet, this morning.  The ground is still saturated so couldn't do much outside.  I did do all the edging though and sprayed some Round-Up around the pool and on various spots about the house.  I hope it doesn't rain again.  I'm really tired of it.  If it stays dry I'll try to mow tomorrow afternoon.  May have to wait for another day because it is so soft but I'm going to try.  

I also fogged around the house for bugs.  With all the rain over the past two months the little buggers will eat you alive.  I'll have to get a new fogger tomorrow morning.  The one I've got is on it's last legs.  I can never get more than one season out of those Black Flag Foggers.  The pump always goes kaput over the winter.


----------



## Galvatron

Today is a blank page,wife and kids went off camping yesterday for a long weekender i chose to have some quiet time home alone,i kinda screwed up as i got a call when they got to their destination just to tell me there is a pre 70's Hot Rod show this weekend where they are camping and the beer tents are up

Then my wife text to tell me there is also a chopper bike show that she is excited about,i reminded her she thinks motorcycles are not to her liking to which she sent a picture to the type of chopper bikes that will be on show....she thinks she is a kid again


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I spoke too soon.  I woke up late this morning to the sound of ... you guessed it ... rain.  It was just a short 15 minute shower but everything is soaking wet again.  I think I wasted a couple of gallons of Round-Up yesterday.  Ah well, at least I tried.  These showers are supposed to moving through all day along with the occasional thunder storm.  Looks like I'll have to find something else to do today.  I think that I'll start with lunch in town and then Tractor Supply for a new fogger.


----------



## Galvatron

My son's friend is a bloody idiot,he went to London a few day's ago and he was dared to dress to stand out so he did,he just sent me the picture,to think he spent most of his childhood under my wing,where did i go wrong


----------



## MrLiberty

Hey, when we are young we are allowed to be stupid from time to time.  Of course I still haven't grown out of that stage yet.


----------



## Leni

I think that it is hilarious!


----------



## Galvatron

Leni said:


> I think that it is hilarious!



Never ever let him know that he will wear it forever.

This is the kid that went in to a massive sulk at the age of 7 because i would not let him eat a twinkie,the bloody thing was 2 years past it's best by date,he is 22 and still sulks about it.

I could write a novel about things he has done that he should never have done.


----------



## Leni

Took DH to the hospital to have his legs wrapped.  Then shopping at Trader Joes.  Next I have to take my plants over to the show and sale at the garden center.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron said:


> My son's friend is a bloody idiot,he went to London a few day's ago and he was dared to dress to stand out so he did,he just sent me the picture,to think he spent most of his childhood under my wing,where did i go wrong



Ah, come on.  That's not too bad.  I seem to remember a photo of someone in a "frock".


----------



## Galvatron

EastTexFrank said:


> Ah, come on.  That's not too bad.  I seem to remember a photo of someone in a "frock".



I was young and drunk...he is young and a moron


----------



## squerly

Galvatron said:


> My son's friend is a bloody idiot,he went to London a few day's ago and he was dared to dress to stand out so he did,he just sent me the picture,to think he spent most of his childhood under my wing,where did i go wrong


LOL, that's awesome!


----------



## deand1

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, I spoke too soon.  I woke up late this morning to the sound of ... you guessed it ... rain.  It was just a short 15 minute shower but everything is soaking wet again.  I think I wasted a couple of gallons of Round-Up yesterday.  Ah well, at least I tried.  These showers are supposed to moving through all day along with the occasional thunder storm.  Looks like I'll have to find something else to do today.  I think that I'll start with lunch in town and then Tractor Supply for a new fogger.



Herbicide only needs 8 hours to do it's thing.  I think you will be alright.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting on news of something very special..


----------



## Leni

Once the Roundup is dry it's okay.


----------



## muleman RIP

did some work with the skid steer and tractor till I hurt too bad. wife had to help me up on the tractor since my legs are too weak yet.


----------



## Galvatron

Had a small mildew patch on the bathroom ceiling so investigated that and it checks out ok so cleaned it up,treated it and painted it,spent the past few hours out in the back garden as i failed to get to it the other day,had a tidy up and just cut the lawn before the rain comes in tomorrow,now i am going to grab a cigar,cold orange juice and enjoy the sunshine for a bit.


----------



## EastTexFrank

deand1 said:


> Herbicide only needs 8 hours to do it's thing.  I think you will be alright.



The Round-Up is probably OK but I've sprayed 150 gallons of herbicide four times already this year and watched it be washed away every time.  I usually like three straight warm, sunny days for spraying, one day to dry out, one day to spray and one day for it to be absorbed.  In East Texas I haven't seen that in two months.  I think I may spray pre-emergent next.  At least that needs to be washed in to the soil.  

P.S. Woke up to thunder storms and pouring rain again this morning.  It never ends.


----------



## Doc

I was getting my trails brush hogged, eating up multi flora and brush like mad, then it happened.  The wheel fell off.   Found out the brush hog does not work so well without the wheel.   Took the wheel to the shop and they will weld the shaft back to the yoke....and have it done sometime next week.   Works for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been celebrating the birth of grandbrat no.2, and basically watching it storm most of the day. 
We got two good rounds, and hopefully it's over now with calmer, cooler weather for the next few days.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Been celebrating the birth of grandbrat no.2, and basically watching it storm most of the day.
> We got two good rounds, and hopefully it's over now with calmer, cooler weather for the next few days.



That's the same as us.  Two good, heavy thunder showers, one in the morning and one late afternoon.  According to the forecast that should be it for a while.  The next week has no more than a 20% chance of rain on any one day.  I'll let it dry out tomorrow and probably Monday but on Tuesday, watch out.  All hell is going to break out around here.  I've basically got 2 months work to catch up on.


----------



## JEV

It was raining when I got up at 0530, so I decided to be productive instead of going back to bed and made some bread & thins. Also cut up a family pack of chicken boobs from Sam's Club, and individually packaged them for the freezer. Weather is supposed to be rainy all day, so trying to decide what to do for the rest of the day. Checked with DW about having sex all day, and you all can guess where that idea went.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to the 7:30am mass, and then stopped for breakfast at the diner.
It's cool and rainy out there. We'll be lucky to reach 60 degrees today.


----------



## Melensdad

Cool and overcast today.  Temps in the upper 40's climbing to mid-50's this afternoon.

May work in the garden a bit, try to get some things planted?


----------



## Melensdad

Cool and overcast today.  Temps in the upper 40's climbing to mid-50's this afternoon.

May work in the garden a bit, try to get some things planted?


----------



## Galvatron

In pain hobbling around looking like i have shit my pants due to my bloody back popping out,i dare not lay down as it will seize up,damned if i do damned if i don't scenario,all caused by trying to move my daughters cabin bed to retrieve some forgotten treasures stored behind it.

That's me out of this weeks break dancing quarter finals.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> In pain hobbling around looking like i have shit my pants due to my bloody back popping out,i dare not lay down as it will seize up,damned if i do damned if i don't scenario,all caused by trying to move my daughters cabin bed to retrieve some forgotten treasures stored behind it.
> 
> That's me out of this weeks break dancing quarter finals.


Is it from experience that you are aware of how you look when your pants are full of shit? Not everyone has that kind of life experience to share with their frineds. Can we get a video from your camera phone so we get the full effect of your pain? Surely you can find a degenerate friend like yourself to shoot the video. 

As for me, I'll be starting on the deck floor staining today. At least I'll be able to cut in the edges, around teh uprights and the stair risers. Friggen rain predicted again for this evening. I should be constructing an ark instead of painting.


----------



## Galvatron

I have seen enough in my life to know what a soiled pants walk looks like am i am guessing i look the same....and the closest friend to film it fitting degenerative is you. 

^^ i hope it rains for the foreseeable future


----------



## MrLiberty

Please, guys no pictures.........


----------



## pirate_girl

Hope your back feels better, Galvi.


----------



## Leni

There's not much worse than a back that's out.  Feel better Galvi.


----------



## Doc

This will sound strange but it worked for me.   
IF you can lie on a carpeted floor or thin matt ...pull your knees to your chest ...I know, it HURTS .... now hold your knees close to your chest and start a rocking motion.   Do this 10 or 15 rocks.  Break and do it again.   This will help put your back back in place.   Or you'll have to call an ambulance.      just kidding.  This worked for me numerous times.  I've had back issues for years.   Good luck.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> I have seen enough in my life to know what a soiled pants walk looks like am i am guessing i look the same....and the closest friend to film it fitting degenerative is you.
> 
> ^^ i hope it rains for the foreseeable future


Yep! I fit the degenerate moniker quite well, and if you send a plane ticket, I'll be pleased to visit you and take all pictures.  Not sure where you live, but I've flown into Heathrow & Gatwick, and can pretty much get anywhere on the Tube or the train from there. 

It can rain now, as I've gotten two coats around all the edges, and put down the first coat on the main deck. She better like the color, cuz it's too late now. I did the mailbox post as well, and painted the solid brass number that could not be brought back to full brightness. Did 5 light coats of spray, and they came out really nice.


----------



## Galvatron

Looking good Jev....

As i am out of action with my back i am going to focus on my youngest Daughter today and do some online shopping for her 13th Birthday that is coming up Monday next week,first up is a laptop PC that will assist in school work,then maybe something personal from Daddy as 13 is a big one for a young lady,shopping trip for clothes is on Mum's shift this weekend when they are away camping.


----------



## Galvatron

My back is on the mend so it is time to correct the mistake of wallpaper,yup it is going back to painted walls,i am amazed it as lasted 1 whole month.

Wife has taken the clan away camping for the weekend as the weather is stunning so time to tear down the pensioner look and get these walls painted a soft cream color.


----------



## Melensdad

Flew down to North Carolina on Wednesday, yesterday we hiked 3 trails in the Hanging Rock State Park, climbed up to Wolf Rock, hiked around the lake, and then climbed up to the top of Hanging Rock.

Today we drive home as soon as we get all of Melen's stuff packed into the car.  She was packing while the lovely Mrs_Bob and were hiking


----------



## JimVT

making jerky and equipment trailer shopping.


----------



## kcvet

going to see what this is about. then off to dinner


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a boring, rainy Friday here.

The only thing I did outside of staying home was go to dinner with a friend.


----------



## Galvatron

Not sure on what i will be doing today,my back is close to 100% but all of you that have back issues will know it is best to not over do it to soon or BANG it is 2 steps back.

Good news is the weather is stunning, looking at around 85f today with it only getting hotter as the week goes on, fridge is stocked with water and the freezer has been stocked up with a variety of iced fruit lollies.

It has just come to me what i have to do this morning, car is booked in for it's annual road worthy test at 10am, i may sling 4 new tyres on in the process, so it is 6.34am now and if i pull my finger out i will have time to give it a quick wash and a quick check over.

Yesterday was a special day by the way,my Daughter turned 13,our baby is growing to fast i aint worried about her turning in to a terrible teen she achieved that by the age of 5  she is a bright young lady with a even brighter future in front of her, she studies hard and is described as a glowing beacon among her peers at school, daddy is proud.


----------



## Melensdad

Its Misha to the vet day.

She will go at 8am and again at Noon.

Blood tests both times, to see how her diabetes is doing and to see if we need to adjust her insulin.  

Not sure what I'm doing after we get home this afternoon (about 1:30pm)


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today after 4 wonderful days off.

We just had a brief heavy downpour, something we certainly don't need around here.

Something else I am doing. Being careful of other forums I spend time on for the sake of my own sanity.


----------



## Galvatron

Well stripping that bloody wallpaper was a nightmare but i am now back to square one,it's so hot here i am struggling for motivation but i need to get this done this week as i have a crap load of work coming up.

yup i have a blank canvas again


----------



## luvs

think i'll get groceries & make food, later on.


----------



## Galvatron

luvs said:


> think i'll get groceries & make food, later on.



That makes me smile.


----------



## JimVT

hiked into our cabin and got reminded of the wood that needs split.


----------



## Galvatron

the side view makes me hungry for more Jim.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well the stormy weather has passed by, I am on day 3 of 8 days off.

Tomorrow we're going to the lake, otherwise.. just enjoying the relaxation and knowing I don't have to think about work, even though I adore it.


----------



## pirate_girl

My bad.. it's raining again..


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> My bad.. it's raining again..



It rains often in my heart....hahahah cheer up my lover 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6vLAa-kylM


----------



## luvs

getting myself into shape so as to be in ballet-- i chose that over other sports. i'm built fer ballet. mentally & physically.
 i drank a few adult beverages.
 my pal visited fer a few. 
 watching dance moms bicker, as of yet~


----------



## pirate_girl

Spent the entire day shopping and eating (of course) at two different destinations with my best friend.
Celina and then Findlay.

We ate lunch at Bella's on Grand Lake which consisted of appys - Mozzarella wedges, Sicilian stuffed mushrooms, onion soup and bruschetta.

Findlay- we shopped at a place called Gabe's (Gabriel Brothers) and found nursing scrubs at ridiculously low prices, then on to Kohls and then dinner at Panera Bread.
Those Panera broth bowls are out of this world - I got the soba bowl with chicken and a tomato/mozz flatbread sandwich.

It rained like crazy coming home on I-75, then stopped as soon as I hit US-30 Beaverdam.


----------



## Doc

*I hit US-30 Beaverdam*

Oh no.  Them poor beavers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Headed back to the hospital for another test. They are concerned with the swelling in my legs and feet.  They want to do a form of ultrasound test to check for blockages.


----------



## tiredretired

Hauling 7 Ton of wood pellets, then kick back, bbq some rib eyes with a few brews with mother and watch some tube.


----------



## Galvatron

with the warm weather and catching up on things following the back issue i am finally getting there with this paint job,needs a few more licks but so happy to see the back of the wallpaper...


----------



## Galvatron

Done a roof inspection on my house today and not happy,the felt and timber are rotten on the front of the house again,i only done this 8 years ago but typical when the garden is south facing so during the winter the front stays wet,so it's new roof time and it starts today,scaffolding going up at the front today and i will do a whole new roof,my neighbor has the same problem so i am doing that one at the same time,new roofs,gutters,fascias,soffet boards the full works.

Doing the neighbors will offset the cost of mine so let the work begin.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like fun.


----------



## Galvatron

It is for me as i have a iced lolly whilst the boys do most of the hard work


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today after 9 lovely days off.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Back to work today after 9 lovely days off.



9 days off...you slacker...get on that nurses outfit and make some smiles


----------



## Galvatron

Started a little late in the day so only got the front done with the scaffolding to a partial level but it is a good start,getting these boys motivvated with a English pub in sight is hard work


----------



## Galvatron

The pub is the building with the green roof....to close for young men with hormones


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> The pub is the building with the green roof....to close for young men with hormones


One time Steve and I had to have the plumbers in and the fella that came to fix the drip left before the job was finished because he had to go to the pub and see the footie match.
I do believe this was on a Sunday as well, when we paid him handsomely for a half-assed job.
grrrr!!

PS- your pictures make me miss Yorkshire.


----------



## MrLiberty

Galvatron said:


> The pub is the building with the green roof....to close for young men with hormones




There are four pubs within walking distance of my humble abode, and one fine liquor store.


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> There are four pubs within walking distance of my humble abode, and one fine liquor store.



Ha, city living.   I have to walk that far just to go to the outhouse.


----------



## Galvatron

Weather was a pain this morning and it rained and the lads are puffs and got work shy but we got the front finished,got laid out and ready to do the back tomorrow, tonight if i get 5 min i will sort out a temporary pole for the satellite dish,no TV for the evening will piss off all but me


----------



## tiredretired

Shampooing the living room carpet.  Oh happy day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got home two hours ago.
"Phylis" was hell on wheels all day.
I got her to bed and settled an hour before out time by talking to her quietly and on her level.
It's nice when I don't have to resort to other measures.


----------



## MrLiberty

Getting my new hearing aids today, FINALLY.  There was slight glitch and they took longer than expected.  My old ones are so bad I could hardly hear with them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Going to take care of a few things around the house that were neglected while I was in the hospital. I won't overdo it though. We'll just call it therapy. I need to keep mobile to avoid any more blood clots in my legs.


----------



## MrLiberty

NOT getting my new hearing aids today, damn it.  They just called and said they have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Galvatron

MrLiberty said:


> NOT getting my new hearing aids today, damn it.  They just called and said they have to wait until tomorrow.



No Aids is not a bad thing...I SAD NO AIDS IS NOT A BAD THING


----------



## Leni

Galvi, you are BAD.


----------



## Galvatron

Got the last of the scaffolding up but pissed off a few in this house as i have not put up the sat dish yet as i want a new one with a few mods done to it.

Should have a truck load of timber,felt,battens ect turning up in the morning and if this happens the roof will be stripped and prepped for the weekend,i want this lads to work the weekend but they all have dates...so they say more likely they will have a few nights out hoping to find a date,one asked is my 20 year old daughter single,i asked how do you like you legs broken below or above the knee....he never asked again

Treated the boys to a home cooked fry up for lunch today,dirty fuckers let me wash up aswell....tomorrow i will work them hard.


----------



## MrLiberty

Galvatron said:


> No Aids is not a bad thing...I SAD NO AIDS IS NOT A BAD THING




HUH What?


----------



## Galvatron

MrLiberty said:


> HUH What?



I SAID....fuck it he only lip reads


----------



## MrLiberty

Galvatron said:


> I SAID....fuck it he only lip reads




Nice lips, I could read them all day.  I wonder if you can do braille with your tongue?


----------



## Galvatron

MrLiberty said:


> Nice lips, I could read them all day.  I wonder if you can do braille with your tongue?



Yes i am told i can


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got the new water well finished at the end of last week.  Got the electrical hook-up done on Tuesday.  Got it tied in to my sprinkler system and working.  Had to change out 12 sprinklers and maybe have to do another 2.  Yesterday I cut in to the line and laid 2" pipe down towards the "lake"  until I run out of PVC pipe.  It was just as well as I got too much sun and didn't feel too good.  It was only 95° but I really wanted to get it done as it's supposed to get even warmer the rest of the week.

This morning I ran in to town and got the rest of the pipe needed and finished laying it before 2 o'clock this afternoon, before it got really hot.  I turned the water on to the lake and it's busy chugging away at 65 gallons/minute.  I'll have to switch it back to the sprinklers tomorrow evening but run it to the lake for the rest of the week-end.  I hope I can see some difference come next week.

Tomorrow is a grass cutting day!!!!


----------



## Umberto

I got a haircut this morning and will go spend some time in the hot tub.

Later will grill steaks and open a good bottle of wine. 

That is all.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Umberto said:


> I got a haircut this morning and will go spend some time in the hot tub.
> 
> Later will grill steaks and open a good bottle of wine.
> 
> That is all.



Sod you Umberto.  

I didn't get my grass cut.  

I had to spend 4 hours at the assisted living place with my 97-year old M-I-L in order to help my wife.  I had a bunch of other running around stuff to do as well and the day just got away from me. 

I have Rotary recycling at the Walmart car park tomorrow morning until noon.  By the time I get home it's going to be heading in to the warmest part of the day and around here lately that means 95° with a heat index right at 100°.  I may just do part of the yard tomorrow and finish it up on Sunday.  I've got to get it done as the forecast is for 105° next week and I want to be inside in the a/c looking out when it hits the hundred mark.  

Also got to change the oil and filter on the Gator.  That should be fun when it's that hot.


----------



## pirate_girl

It was just another day in nursing home paradise. 
Busy, but good.


----------



## tiredretired

Going shooting today at the gun club.  Always a good day when at the range.


----------



## Galvatron

Had the car develop a misfire over the weekend...it French   so took it to a local dealer and he assured me it was due to a dead coil pack but best to replace all 4 so i took his advice and ordered 4 and chose to do it myself as it is a simple job,about to change them when a good neighbor said no no no but not in a french accent as he promised me it was a blocked injector he could hear it a mile of,he slapped in some fuel/injector cleaner and after a 20 min tick over it is as good as new,i now rage war with the French,it should be over by this evening as we all know they will surrender 

Delay on the tiles for the roof but should be here tomorrow,so all that said i best get some facts and figures worked out and continue my war with Pierre de plonk.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hoping for a day without vomiting from the new medicine. Past week has been bad . Temps have sucked and we will finally cool down over the next few days.


----------



## tiredretired

muleman said:


> Hoping for a day without vomiting from the new medicine. Past week has been bad . Temps have sucked and we will finally cool down over the next few days.



Get yourself well, Muley.


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting over a stomach bug.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Getting over a stomach bug.



let me kiss it better


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> let me kiss it better



It worked!


----------



## JimVT

walked out at 5:30 am to count the heifers and put the electric wire back on the post that the elk knock off. got stung 5+ times by wasps wile in my bathrobe.
 not off to a good start.
 jim


----------



## Galvatron

Trust me you do not want me to start about my day


----------



## luvs

i hear music, so i'm following that. is very local, so if there is food, too, i'm dining. my doctor was here, earlier, & woke me kinda early. 
gotta text my pal-- she jus' got texting, or may now know how to text, so i'll send her 1. i would have thought her 7th-grade daughter could have taught her way when ago. she was so enthusiastic. she jus' got a text cell. woah. she' is 39-- my Mom was texting years ago. oh, well.


----------



## Umberto

I found a feral marion berry vine and today picked over a gallon of berries. I'll start a pie later. Marion berries are bigger than black berries, sweeter, and have far fewer seeds.


----------



## tiredretired

Went for a 4 mile run, did some grocery shopping, did some weeding and cooked dinner.  We had a pasta salad, rib-eye steak and broiled scallops in butter and lemon.  Absolutely delicious.  Now I am tired.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Trust me you do not want me to start about my day


Ohh come on, we want to hear about it tomorrow.

I hope it was the same as yesterday when you had fun in the pool and didn't go like this...







I had a good day, trouble is, I get home anywhere from 10:20 and 11:15pm.
Then I have to take the dog out, feed her, have a quicky shower, then log into the internutz to see what fabulous things I have missed! lol


----------



## Galvatron

^^

Long story short i have to get a asbestos report as part of the red tape involved in what should be a simple job,called up my usual guy to send someone out to take a sample get it tested ect,calls him up yesterday to ask when someone is coming and he told me they had been out and the report was all done and on his desk,BS no one had been out so we had a row,turns out his lad lied and he done a fake report,yup i was pissed.

so had to get someone else out and now i won't get the report until tomorrow if i am lucky and i have materials coming and i was hoping to get this done over the next few days and have the scaffolding down,won't be using them again

So today i am tending to the garden.


----------



## Galvatron

Couple of pictures to show where i am at....

Ripped down the old sat dish by hand the old pole is still on the wall,put up a temporary one on the scaffolding the new one i will install when i am finished as it will only get damaged i am sure of that,put the 12 foot trampoline close to the working area just to see who is stupid enough to jump on it from above...it will more than likely be me but only if we put the pool up again

The little deck area needs a tidy up,i need to get a few new fence panels up round it and spruce it up with a lick of paint,the bike hut in the corner needs to come down and replace it with a little shed to keep the garden tools in.

If only i had a $ for every time i said to my Grandson Jack "get down off the scaffolding,get down,get down,down Jack down"....


----------



## MrLiberty

Well, I went to the bank, then grocery shopping.  I got some chicken breasts so I could make some chicken salad for dinner tonight, and an oriental chicken salad for dinner tomorrow and saturday.  I bought several red and green peppers, washed them, and cut them up and froze them for later use.  Did the dishes and I'm now taking a break.  I will make some cranberry nut muffins for breakfast tomorrow too.


----------



## Leni

Cleaning the house and then taking daughter to a dental appointment.


----------



## Galvatron

Materials have turned up as planned bright and early,first job i need to do is check they have sent the correct stuff and the correct amount,and if my report gets here this morning it will be full steam ahead.


----------



## Angelface

Up way tooo late. I had a nice dinner with a friend this evening... but I still can't feel the need for sleep.  So going to feel tired for today.


----------



## Galvatron

Had to phone the delivery driver Mick as he stuffed it up,things were wrong so had his arse back here,i swear he as moments of severe brain freeze but in his defense he was born a idiot

And to top things off it is now raining


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Helping one of my band members move today. No lifting for me. I'm basically providing the truck and trailer then sitting my butt in a lawn chair and watching everyone else do the work.


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Helping one of my band members move today. No lifting for me. I'm basically providing the truck and trailer then sitting my butt in a lawn chair and watching everyone else do the work.



Lol can't get much better than that right??? 


As for myself... trying to get away from the internet. My spending habits lately have been horrible


----------



## tiredretired

Mowed the lawn.  Washed the truck.  Now relaxing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Helping one of my band members move today. No lifting for me. I'm basically providing the truck and trailer then sitting my butt in a lawn chair and watching everyone else do the work.



Went again this morning with the truck to help bring a load over.  I basically sat on my butt again doing absolutely nothing.  Just being out for a bit and the fresh air and stuff and I was exhausted.


----------



## Melensdad

I was supposed to go shooting with my shooting group, its too damn hot and humid.  

Instead I cut some glass leaves for the mosaic that is going over the fireplace.  Probably have 30 cut, only 500 more to go!?!

Also built a 2x4 frame for a new fireplace surround that we are installing in the guest house.  Its going to go around one of those small electric fireplace inserts.  Basically just decorative.  But the surround will be roughly 38" tall by 14" deep and will be about 64" wide.

Hoping to go to th movie theatre tonight to see MR HOLMES.


----------



## Melensdad

Got up and took care of the dog, then went to take care of my sister-in-laws dogs.  

While I was over there I did some work on a fireplace surround I just started.  It will go into the guest house.  Just a simple box, 60" across by 36" tall and 12" deep.  It will enclose an electric firebox, so pretty much just decoration.  I got it sheeted over in 1/4" cement board.  

Messed around and built an internal shelf-slot for the cable box to sit above the electric firebox so that it doesn't have to sit on the mantle (which I still have not made).  

Took some time out for 3 or 4 meals, then went into the swimming pool.  It started raining while I was in the pool so I got out.  *Guess I didn't want to get wet?*


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to church this morning with my family then was supposed to drive a couple hours west of here after lunch to bring our youngest son to meet up with his grandparents to spend a week there but after service I was soo exhausted(slept like crap again last night) so I sent my wife instead while I stayed home and rested.  Ended up getting a 1.5hr power nap in the chair this afternoon.  Hate this no energy crap.


----------



## Leni

After I had a major surgery it took me almost a year to fully recover and I wasn't bounced around like a ping pong ball.  I was belly dancing at the time and could dance for over an hour straight.  It is simply going to take time.  Just don't overdo it.


----------



## tiredretired

Did a 4 mile walk / run in hot humid weather.  My weight in now down to 192 or so.  Had bbq ribs with JEV's grandmother's cole slaw recipe which is fantastic.  Life is grand.


----------



## Umberto

I went to church this morning, came home, and hot tubbed for an hour. 

Right now am watching the old west outlaw programs on AHC. Excellent.

Tonight is a program about Seth Bullock who was a friend of my best bud, Sparky's, great grandfather. Both were instrumental in founding Yellowstone Park.


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> I went to church this morning, came home, and hot tubbed for an hour.
> 
> Right now am watching the old west outlaw programs on AHC. Excellent.
> 
> Tonight is a program about Seth Bullock who was a friend of my best bud, Sparky's, great grandfather. Both were instrumental in founding Yellowstone Park.



Do you ever watch Hell on Wheels on AMC?  I love that show.  Fantastic western.  Wish I had Bohannon's Griswold.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Basically I did absolutely nothing all day and I'm proud of it.  Hey, even God rested on Sunday!!!!

Next week will be different.  It's going to be busy.  I have to catch up on all the stuff i didn't get done this week.


----------



## MrLiberty

That was me today too, all I did was go to the farmers market across the street.  Prices were really high.  Cauliflower was 5 bucks a head, and they weren't that big.  Tomatoes were running about 4 bucks a pound.  A dollar for an ear of corn, and one guy had canned pickles at 9 bucks a quart.  Sorry I wasted an hour there.


----------



## Galvatron

Finally after a weekend of rain the roof is coming off,got the back stripped and after this coffee break we do the front,i want this felt and battened today so tomorrow we can get the tiles up and laid out.


----------



## Galvatron

Lunch time and the front is also stripped,started to sort the back with new felt ect,i do not like the look of that dark cloud moving in.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day. Have home services coming this morning to assess how much help I need at home. After lunch my oldest boy flies out to see the ex for a couple weeks so we'll be hanging around the airport for the afternoon


----------



## Galvatron

had a productive day,both houses stripped and re felt and battened, felt is breathable not like the last and no signs of major repairs on any of the main roof timber frame.

fascia and soffit board are all good apart from a clean needed and so are the gutters so i am happy with that,lead work looks ok but will do a proper look tomorrow when we drag up the tiles...long day...had good lads that worked hard


----------



## Galvatron

Just had some local health and safety twat turn up....the materials out the front of the house need some kind of high-vis tape round it due to it being within a dicks length of a public walkway.....YAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNN......it done...fucking moron needs to get a girlfriend or a pet cat.


----------



## MrLiberty

Galvatron said:


> Just had some local health and safety twat turn up....the materials out the front of the house need some kind of high-vis tape round it due to it being within a dicks length of a public walkway.....YAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNN......it done...fucking moron needs to get a girlfriend or a pet cat.




It must be a prerequisite when you get a government job you have to be an asshole too.


----------



## MrLiberty

waiting for a delivery, that was suppose to be here this morning.


----------



## Dmorency

Galvatron said:


> had a productive day,both houses stripped and re felt and battened, felt is breathable not like the last and no signs of major repairs on any of the main roof timber frame.
> 
> fascia and soffit board are all good apart from a clean needed and so are the gutters so i am happy with that,lead work looks ok but will do a proper look tomorrow when we drag up the tiles...long day...had good lads that worked hard


What kind of scaffolding is that and is it hard to set up. We use pump jacks and find them great.


----------



## Galvatron

Dmorency said:


> What kind of scaffolding is that and is it hard to set up. We use pump jacks and find them great.



It is a standard set up steel tubes heavy duty but i use a company to do it as red tape city on the regs...if i could i would have worked it of light weight towers but Brussels says no


----------



## Angelface

Nap. A long one.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Nap. A long one.



did you dream of me .....i am sure it would have had this image


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvi.....I have to wonder if you tried an acrobatic dismount from the roof onto that trampoline?


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Galvi.....I have to wonder if you tried an acrobatic dismount from the roof onto that trampoline?



Not yet...i have strict instructions from my dear wife that i am not allowed to get hurt before the roof is done...and it must be done by thursday as it is our 19 year anni someting. who the fuck is anni???


----------



## luvs

Galvatron said:


> Not yet...i have strict instructions from my dear wife that i am not allowed to get hurt before the roof is done...and it must be done by thursday as it is our 19 year anni someting. who the fuck is anni???



anni. that's simplistic. buy something very expensive. that she prefers, not u. a vacation, a pool, a gift card to a mall, a cleaning lady, (an unattractive one), or several of these may or may not suffice.


----------



## luvs

got a text via blake to meet him for a few adult beverages. sammiches or p'rogies fer dinner, tonite.


----------



## Galvatron

Lunch time and the felt ect is finished,tiles are all up on the roof and ready to start laying them out,today again is cloudy but so far no rain so if all goes to plan i will have this done and dusted tomorrow,got scaffolding lads booked in for Friday so fingers crossed it will be done.

By the way i took great pleasure in taking a morning poo at 10 this morning and having the bathroom extractor fan on and it blew out right where 2 lads where placed outside on the scaffolding i told them to take deep breathes it would go quicker


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Omg. That's a good one.


----------



## Dmorency

Galvatron said:


> Lunch time and the felt ect is finished,tiles are all up on the roof and ready to start laying them out,today again is cloudy but so far no rain so if all goes to plan i will have this done and dusted tomorrow,got scaffolding lads booked in for Friday so fingers crossed it will be done.
> 
> By the way i took great pleasure in taking a morning poo at 10 this morning and having the bathroom extractor fan on and it blew out right where 2 lads where placed outside on the scaffolding i told them to take deep breathes it would go quicker


Thanks for the laugh this morning!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doing pretty much nothing this morning since I have someone coming over this afternoon from the insurance to do a home assessment to see if there is any services I qualify for.  Heck...maybe I can get myself a cute maid to hang out with during the day!


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Doing pretty much nothing this morning since I have someone coming over this afternoon from the insurance to do a home assessment to see if there is any services I qualify for.  Heck...maybe I can get myself a cute maid to hang out with during the day!



Your lucks out i gotta get back to work...maybe later


----------



## tiredretired

Going to be another hot one today.  Most likely some more weeding in the garden and perennial beds.  Then, a ride in the roadster and get some ice cream, then bbq some burgers and snags.  Summer is grand, life is grand.


----------



## Angelface

Called into work on my day off with the option to say no. Ugh... I hate that because you want to say yes since it makes you look good (wanting a promotion) and the extra money ALWAYS sounds good. But on the other hand, you really just need the time off or already made plans that you where looking forward to all week. Grrr so I always end up saying yes.


----------



## Galvatron

A good productive day today....may sit out the garden now with a cold one...the back is feeling tender.


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting ready to head out the door for work.

See ya!


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Getting ready to head out the door for work.
> 
> See ya!



have a good shift.....think of us in your hour of desperation


----------



## MrLiberty

Galvatron said:


> Lunch time and the felt ect is finished,tiles are all up on the roof and ready to start laying them out,today again is cloudy but so far no rain so if all goes to plan i will have this done and dusted tomorrow,got scaffolding lads booked in for Friday so fingers crossed it will be done.
> 
> *By the way i took great pleasure in taking a morning poo at 10 this morning and having the bathroom extractor fan on and it blew out right where 2 lads where placed outside on the scaffolding i told them to take deep breathes it would go quicker*




Oh crap, I'm gonna have nightmares for sure now........


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> did you dream of me .....i am sure it would have had this image



LOL.. well actually I did have a dream but it was my old job wanting me back. lol

But since I only had to work a few hours, it's time for another nap and who knows what I'll dream this time. Hopefully not that of a toilet talking.  lolol


----------



## Umberto

I rearranged the guest room, spotted the carpet, vacuumed the upstairs, and carried a solid oak bookshelf down the stairs. The lower back is feeling it, too, so shocked the hot tub and will get a good soak in a hour or so. I want to get 10K steps in and will shoot for that later.

Tonight it's burger and keilbasa over the coals with a beet salade on the side.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> have a good shift.....think of us in your hour of desperation


I did! 
No hour of desperation today, but there was a full moon tonight.

That tends to bring out the interesting side of some of my people. lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> I did!
> No hour of desperation today, but there was a full moon tonight.
> 
> That tends to bring out the interesting side of some of my people. lol



I used to dread working night shifts on full moons when I worked with the handicapped.  Some strange stuff happened on those shifts.

My plans for today....this morning...absolutely nothing.  I might head out to a cheap clothing store to pick up some new shorts that fit since I lost close to 40lbs in the hospital in a month because the food sucked.  This afternoon, going over to show the goldwing motorcycle to an insurance adjuster to get an idea on what they are giving me for it.  It's still sitting over at a friends house since the accident.  I want to figure out what they are going to give me before I decide what I'm doing with it.  As far as I can tell it looks like only a few parts will get it back on the road again.


----------



## Doc

My wife missed the bottom step going to watch fireworks on the 4th of July.  She broke her ankle, broke a bone in her foot and sprained her ankle, tore ligaments from the bone.   She's been in a boot and on a knee cart since then.  Today we see her doc to see what's next, if it is all healing okay or if surgery will be required.   Been a long few weeks.   Hoping she gets the okay to put some weight on the foot so she can get around better.


----------



## Umberto

I remember those days of working in the dementia unit of a full moon. It does get  weird, that's for sure. I'd heard last night was supposed to be a blue moon but never got up to see just how bright it was.

Today I'll do some running to the fort to see about meds and make a PX stop. 

I like the sound of MrL's marinara and pasta and will do that tonight with meatballs on the side. I'll get pre made meatballs at the meat market - don't feel like doing my own.


----------



## MrLiberty

My mom use to make the best meatballs, we use to have them at least twice a month with mashed potatoes and peas and carrots.  

I'm going to have to go get some hamburger and ground pork and make some meatballs.


----------



## Galvatron

Doc said:


> My wife missed the bottom step going to watch fireworks on the 4th of July.  She broke her ankle, broke a bone in her foot and sprained her ankle, tore ligaments from the bone.   She's been in a boot and on a knee cart since then.  Today we see her doc to see what's next, if it is all healing okay or if surgery will be required.   Been a long few weeks.   Hoping she gets the okay to put some weight on the foot so she can get around better.



So sorry to hear that Doc,i send some Galvi love i hope it helps...

On the note of wives tomorrow is mine and my wife's anniversary,19 years of chaotic bliss ,been together 25 years...any how...i asked her last night what she wanted and she laughed and said as she is getting old she wants a rocking chair that creeks and freaks out the grandkids,yup she is bonkers as i wore off on her...so whilst the boys were up on the roof i went out and grabbed one that was tired and gave it a lick of paint....new arse pad and creaks like she wanted...she best like it.

Before and after....


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> My wife missed the bottom step going to watch fireworks on the 4th of July.  She broke her ankle, broke a bone in her foot and sprained her ankle, tore ligaments from the bone.   She's been in a boot and on a knee cart since then.  Today we see her doc to see what's next, if it is all healing okay or if surgery will be required.   Been a long few weeks.   Hoping she gets the okay to put some weight on the foot so she can get around better.



Jeez Doc, that's friggin' terrible.  Tell Mrs. Doc we are asking for her and prayers for a full recovery without surgery.  Going under the knife sucks big time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That sucks Doc.  Hope she heals alright.


----------



## Doc

Thanks Guys.
Doc told her it was actually fractured in 5 places, not two like they first thought.  But, surgery would not fix these.  He allowed her to start walking on it in the walking boot.  Then she'll move up to a brace, then walk normal.   It will be a long drawn out recovery but we are both super glad no surgery is involved.


----------



## luvs

yipes. casts in summer kinda suck. glad has a boot as rather than a typical cast. here is to her healing soon & keeping well~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading out to a dentist appt first thing this morning then over to the blood clinic to get poked and get my med doses for the next week.  

After my grandfather passed away a few years ago my parents kept his electric scooter.  I've borrowed that to help me get around the block for now and head down to the bank a couple blocks away.  Makes it easier to be able to get mobile.  I can only walk short distances right now(like to the end of the driveway) without being in pain.


----------



## tiredretired

Did some yard work this morning in the hot and muggy weather, but now it's raining as a cold front is coming through.  T-Storms in the forecast so for me a nice afternoon nap is in the forecast.


----------



## Galvatron

Had breakfast and lunch with my wife as it is our anniversary,sadly she is working and wont get home til 10 tonight so we are on a different wave length when it comes to dinner.

Roof is complete apart from a few snags i will do in the morning and if all goes well the scaffolding will come down tomorrow and i can get up the ladder and clean the windows.

Need to check the weather as if it is good like i am told i will also set up the pool tomorrow for the kids...yes i am the kids.


----------



## Doc

I guess you were the kids.   lol    Happy Anniversary!!!!!


----------



## MrLiberty

Trying to get on Forumsforums......Last night the page would not open for me and then this afternoon it wouldn't open for me again.  I'm starting to get the impression you didn't like me anymore.


----------



## Doc

I've run into weirdness like that on occasion.  Sometimes a different browser will work or closing current browser and restarting ....or as last ditch effort reboot computer.   I hate to do that but sometimes it's required.


----------



## Leni

MrLiberty said:


> Trying to get on Forumsforums......Last night the page would not open for me and then this afternoon it wouldn't open for me again.  I'm starting to get the impression you didn't like me anymore.



The site has been down a couple of times recently.  I haven't been able to get on either.  We still love you.


----------



## pirate_girl

I tried to get on this morning so checked here and saw it was down.
Then boom, it was up again.
whew!

I had a good day. Nice and relaxing. Weather is nicer too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sat at home in pain this afternoon.  A couple of appointments this morning knocked the heck out of me and put me on my A$$ for the remainder of the day.  Standing up results in a sharp pain in my back and a tightening under my right rib due to the lacerated liver.

I know I have a lot of healing to do but this just sucks.  Starting to go stir crazy sitting at home watching reruns on tv.  Oh well.  It is what it is.  Better than the alternative I guess.


----------



## luvs

kinda sure i saw my nurse, then (wait, that was yesterday). i took a nap & took a sedative & a snooze pill so as to zonk, a few ago. fed my tig & babbit & swept thier litter & 'oops' stuff away--(my meowers.) took a bath & got to cleanin' as seen fit. ladies' room, a plethora of blake-u-broke-that-too!~ he is so clumsy. i find washes, soap, puffs, perfumes,....... in disarray. he scatters 'em. should see how he dishevels my boots & shoes. oh, my.
& i'm duct-taping disinfectant wipes to his wrists if he cannot get how to lift a toilet lid.
that being said, i lay(-ish) about, & i took a few to be lazy & sleepy. 
except when i could hear him, i could hear stuff he broke & thus, wake to fix that. sheesh. guys rock, yet they can be so guy that if you say, 'nite, baby', ' he says, 'so should we make a baby~' 
sigh.

epilogue-he poured 'soap' (my very not-cheap face wash that's not really soap. it's facial wash & says so on its labeling. how he could not see that is beyond my comprehension level) onto a dish, then, triumphant, lets me in on that he can clean, too. i says, 'um. that dish soap on my sink is empty; i've new ones beneath my sink. thank u, tho. kind of u to clean that dish fer $90 in facial wash.'

i love that guy, 'cept, damn; here & there, i hafta leave a room & distract myself.


----------



## Tweeker

Reconnecting with the world.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Going to bed!


----------



## MrLiberty

Waking Up!  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83ozOX9l7M8"]reveille - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packing up a few groceries and heading back out to camp for a few more days


----------



## Angelface

Camping sounds.... nice. 


I wish I knew why I continue to buy white pants/capris when I know I have children and that never mixes well.. EVER. But I still do it anyway...


----------



## pirate_girl

Went shopping with my friend Tonda.
First the mall to get a gift for her parents 50th wedding anniversary.
I've never seen it take someone so long to decide on something.
Two crystal goblets and a plate to be etched.
After an hour of sitting on a bench I said hey! I'll be in here.
I went to Old Navy and hit some sales, came out and she's still filling out forms and looking at books 
After that, Petco for treats and food for her Daisy and my Gretchen.
Then Walmart. She needs a ton of bottled water because she doesn't like the taste of well water, so while there I spent and shopped and bought stuff I don't really need.
Then finally, we stumbled in to Panera Bread, me with my head banging because I was starving by then.

All in all.. a pretty good day!


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I wish I knew why I continue to buy white pants/capris when I know I have children and that never mixes well.. EVER. But I still do it anyway...



Don't feel bad. My kids are grown and gone --- let me wear white pants and you can bet your boots, something is going to find it's way on them!
I don't wear white much these days anyhow.
I grew to despise it in my early years of nursing. 
Thank God we went to coloured scrubs and eventually prints in the late 80s.


----------



## tiredretired

Try keeping these clean for more then a minute and you are doing damn well.  LOL.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Try keeping these clean for more then a minute and you are doing damn well.  LOL.
> 
> View attachment 79213



Aye, I remember having to press a perfect seam down the pants too.
This on a tiny ironing board whilst housed off base at Great Lakes.


----------



## Leni

Dad was a Sea Scout and he gave me a real sailors hat.  I have no idea where it is today but I still remember how to fold it so it will fit into a back pocket while I holy stone the deck.


----------



## Galvatron

Today i have achieved naff all,sorted a few invoices,waited on some calls and they failed to turn up,kinda good it happened this way as the back had a twinge yesterday evening and doing sod all all day was for the best.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to an appointment this morning for our youngest son.  I have a blood clinic appointment this afternoon to make sure my levels are where they need to be.  After that I'm heading over to the church to play for the first time since before the accident.  Afterwards, we are heading out for supper on a double date with friends.


----------



## Galvatron

Sounds like your strength is slowly picking up Brian,have fun


----------



## Angelface

Another day feeling really lonely.. I wonder if I will ever get used to this.

Anyways.. grocery shopping!!!! yay!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Another day feeling really lonely.. I wonder if I will ever get used to this.
> 
> Anyways.. grocery shopping!!!! yay!!!



If you really feel like this then things are not right in your life and you need to do some soul finding,dig deep and when it feels right run with it.


----------



## pirate_girl

chillaxin'!


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> If you really feel like this then things are not right in your life and you need to do some soul finding,dig deep and when it feels right run with it.



I don't know it's just his job and  he's away from home all the time. But he has so much pride and time into it that the schedule does not bother him. On the days he is home, I'm working. Maybe I'm just getting needy, but I literally feel very alone at times. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Galvatron

Mr kebab just said hello from down below....jeez it stinks


----------



## Umberto

Babysitting the granddaughter this afternoon and evening...


----------



## Galvatron

Umberto said:


> Babysitting the granddaughter this afternoon and evening...



You will sleep well tomorrow


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> You will sleep well tomorrow



Isn't that the truth. lol


----------



## tiredretired

Pressure washed the house and garage and fixed a flat tire on my garden tractor trailer.  Now ready for more weeding and fertilizing in the perennial flower beds.  Also sold my OEM tires that were on the Sonata for 50 bucks.  

Good day indeed.


----------



## Galvatron

Done for the day..good night all.


----------



## Galvatron

Had to take a small road trip 1 hour north for my daughter to see a dentist we prefer to use out of town,it was a nice drive,i do enjoy getting out of town and seeing some countryside.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey Galvi, you're on the wrong side of the road and the wrong side of the car.


Man, I remember those days.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I'm going to take a walk down by the country creek.
It's a gorgeous day here not to be wasted.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Hey Galvi, you're on the wrong side of the road and the wrong side of the car.
> 
> 
> Man, I remember those days.



I was thinking the same thing.  Galvi...you're gonna kill someone driving on the wrong side of the road like that.  And what's up with the steering wheel on the right side of the car?  Everyone knows it goes on the left.


----------



## Galvatron

Don't blame me the fucking French built this car


----------



## Leni

And there is no love lost between the English and French for the last several hundred years.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Don't blame me the fucking French built this car




I drove a little red Renault 19 when I lived over there. It was the only automatic transmission car I could find in the area. Bought it from a dealership in Batley. It had striped interior lol


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> I drove a little red Renault 19 when I lived over there. It was the only automatic transmission car I could find in the area. Bought it from a dealership in Batley. It had striped interior lol



You were also ripped off...small world


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> You were also ripped off...small world


hahaha!!
Should have seen me taking my first driving test, right on Tingley Roundabout for God sakes! White knuckles all the way!
Then down the M62.
yikes!


----------



## Galvatron

Pg you would love this round about....it is in a town called hemel hempstead about 20 miles from me ,it consists of 1 big round about with multiple ones within it,i love it when i get to ride the magic round about


----------



## tiredretired

Taking a break from gardening and going to get the oil changed and vehicle inspection on the Sonata.  Then put the top down and take the roadster out for a spin. Life is good. :big grin:


----------



## Melensdad

Going to a friend's new house to finish installing a hardwood floor.  Been working on it for 2 days.  Got the bulk of the floor done yesterday.  

Or hoping to finish.  

BUT

Have to tear up a ceramic tile floor in the kitchen too.  After 2 days of installing hardwood flooring I'm not sure I have the energy to tear out the ceramic and the underlayment and prep the kitchen so I can install the hardwood.


----------



## Galvatron

Melensdad said:


> Going to a friend's new house to finish installing a hardwood floor.  Been working on it for 2 days.  Got the bulk of the floor done yesterday.
> 
> Or hoping to finish.
> 
> BUT
> 
> Have to tear up a ceramic tile floor in the kitchen too.  After 2 days of installing hardwood flooring I'm not sure I have the energy to tear out the ceramic and the underlayment and prep the kitchen so I can install the hardwood.



Floor work has to be the hardest,your knees and back will hound you tonight sir.


----------



## Angelface

Can't wait for my man to get home tonight.. it will be nice to have dinner together....

I have actually completely fallen in love with him again which helps explain my moods about him being away and looking at his messages... last year we almost called it quits and pretty much hated each other. I didn't want him even touching me. But he has put so much effort into his anger issues among other things. Now he is making me all nervous in a good way and I think about him a lot and can't wait to feel his touch... I have not felt this way over the last few years, and I love it!!!


Anyways.. sorry going off topic lol


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Can't wait for my man to get home tonight.. it will be nice to have dinner together....
> 
> I have actually completely fallen in love with him again which helps explain my moods about him being away and looking at his messages... last year we almost called it quits and pretty much hated each other. I didn't want him even touching me. But he has put so much effort into his anger issues among other things. Now he is making me all nervous in a good way and I think about him a lot and can't wait to feel his touch... I have not felt this way over the last few years, and I love it!!!
> 
> 
> Anyways.. sorry going off topic lol



All relationships take their toll at times but it is only a true one if you work hard to keep it alive.....the hard work is what makes it so rewarding.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Pg you would love this round about....it is in a town called hemel hempstead about 20 miles from me ,it consists of 1 big round about with multiple ones within it,i love it when i get to ride the magic round about


Nooooooooooo way!!! 

Here, this one is much more my style..





I used to do anything possible to avoid the big motorway roundabouts, including going miles out of my way on a nice B road. heh heh!


----------



## pirate_girl

4 more days off from this break I am on (vacay so called)
Got an invite to a bbq tonight, but would prefer to go see the little peanut this afternoon. Might swing both.


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Nooooooooooo way!!!
> 
> Here, this one is much more my style..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do anything possible to avoid the big motorway roundabouts, including going miles out of my way on a nice B road. heh heh!



The one i showed you i call satans ring 

When my town was built it was based on a concept of 4 large roundabouts which worked fine,now as the town as grown every side turning has one of them ones that you have shown.....i hate them...and my shitty Renault Scenic kills the nearside front tyre because of them....but saying that i do like my car as to the fact i can remove all the seats and use it as a work van,and the sit up high drive position serves my back well on a budget car.


----------



## Galvatron

Pg here is my daily runner....show me yours


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> All relationships take their toll at times but it is only a true one if you work hard to keep it alive.....the hard work is what makes it so rewarding.



 That is very true!! We both worked so hard this last to turn it around. It wasn't just him either.. I made the effort to fix my wrongs to. ..


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> The one i showed you i call satans ring
> 
> When my town was built it was based on a concept of 4 large roundabouts which worked fine,now as the town as grown every side turning has one of them ones that you have shown.....i hate them...and my shitty Renault Scenic kills the nearside front tyre because of them....but saying that i do like my car as to the fact i can remove all the seats and use it as a work van,and the sit up high drive position serves my back well on a budget car.



Good name for it. Dang! They became the bane of my existence.
Steve once told me, you WILL learn to drive on these and you WILL drive often.
 once I mastered Tingley, I thought I could drive on any of them.
Wrong!
I think I told you about the time a group of Pakistani's went buzzing by me
and drove right over one?
Right over it!
Then we also had gypsies who'd get on them with their carts and cause a big jam and horn blowing symphony. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Pg here is my daily runner....show me yours


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


>



Make and model??...not that it matters,looks good,and there was me thinking you drove something that mary poppings would


----------



## Galvatron

Just been invited to a local pub by my son and his friends....means walking (wont drink and drive) first to reply with yes or no i will go with.


----------



## Galvatron

FF or cold pint in a beer garden.......love you all bye


----------



## epic

Today I think I'll be going to some party and meeting the founder of E*Trade with my lady (whom I got thanks to this forum)


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to the 7:30am mass this morning.
Then had a nice breakfast after at the coffee house.
Looks to be stormy this afternoon- which is something we don't really need right now, more rain.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been raining here on and off the past few days as well. We still came to camp yesterday. I'm tired of sitting around at home. Figured I'd come out and at least get fresh air sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## Galvatron

Lazy day,roast beef dinner,enjoying the garden,watching some racing,typical Sunday.


----------



## MrLiberty

must have had a restless night last night, I woke up this morning and my bed is tore apart, so I will have to remake it today, but that's all I'm doing.  Made my split pea soup yesterday and will have that for dinner with some garden fresh tomatoes, and maybe so good french bread.


----------



## pirate_girl

It did rain. Really heavy a little while ago.
It sat stationary before eventually moving out.

Had a nice Sunday dinner with my neighbour friend Brenda and her daughter, Kayla.

She made meatloaf, sweet corn and salad.
I bought a frozen key lime layer cake which we enjoyed after over some games of Scrabble.


----------



## 300 H and H

I spent the weekend at the Albert City threshermens 45th annual old time threshing show. Oliver Hart Parr tractors were featured, so I took my Grandfathers 18-36 there. Most Hart Parr tractors in one place that I have ever seen...

They have old cars and military equiptment as well, and when asked about showing a Snow Trac, they sent a special e mail stating the board of directors "really want you to bring your Snow Trac! SO I did...

Today is all about getting ready to leave for Colorado with the family for vacation. Lots of loose ends to tie down..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Galvatron

Need to clean the car and vacuum it out,check oil and water,wife going camping this week to a hot air balloon festival with kids/Grand-kids.


----------



## Doc

Galvatron said:


> Need to clean the car and vacuum it out,check oil and water,wife going camping this week to a hot air balloon festival with kids/Grand-kids.


Sounds like fun, you are not going Galvi?  Seems like your hot air could come in handy at an event like that.


----------



## Galvatron

Doc said:


> Sounds like fun, you are not going Galvi?  Seems like your hot air could come in handy at an event like that.



Cheeky git,i may go it all depends on a few factors work related,and i also find me staying home alone i get a few things knocked of the to do list.

They are going to this   http://www.thenorthamptonballoonfestival.co.uk/ and i am told there is also an American car show on at the same time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today after 9 glorious days off.


----------



## luvs

a new feeding tube & shopping. waiting on my nurse to take me there.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> a new feeding tube & shopping. waiting on my nurse to get me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took an early morning trip to the hospital to drop off some labwork for our daughter.  

Our hospital has to have the absolute worst parking I have ever seen.  They just built the place 11 years ago.  The parking consists of several smaller parking lots that don't have enough handicapped spots.  Plus, they are all paid parking now.  So if you drive in one lot and there is no parking available you have to pay $2 to get out then try the next lot and hope there's parking there.  Ended up costing me $6 in parking fees to simply go in and drop off some lab work.  Plus, I have a handicapped parking pass and had to park at the back of the furthest lot and hobble my way over to the main building because some idiots without handicapped parking passes decided to park in the designated handicapped spots.


----------



## Galvatron

Last time i went to my local hospital it cost me a arm and a leg,only went to have a few blood samples taken and some xrays....they took opposite arm/leg and now my balance is all over the place

seriously we won't park at our hospital as the money it costs after a 8 hour stay i could afford to build my own car park

Cleaned the car ect just need to check Tyre pressures.


----------



## Leni

My Kaiser hospital has a traffic circle at the entrance.  It is the drop off and pick up point.  They have staff stationed there with wheel chairs and they will take you to your appointment.  Earlier this year they started valet parking on one side of the circle.  Costs $5 and is well worth it.  The parking lots are huge.


----------



## Angelface

Taking care of the hubby while he is ill and home from work and napping now.... I have to admit that despite him feeling sick... I am glad he is home. It sounds weak and needy again, but I have never felt more insecure and nervous about feeling so in love again... It's not that I didn't love him before, I mean we got married.. but I didn't allow myself to fall in love this far in years. A past relationship I was so in love that only a month away from our wedding, I came home early to find my ex sleeping with another woman. Then shortly after that he changed and became so abusive that I couldn't take it anymore and tried to commit suicide.

Then the other night I had a dream of that whole act of my ex cheating, but as my current husband doing the act... I woke up in tears, wanted to vomit and still have not gotten over it days later. I can't get this dream and image out of my head and it is sooo unfair to him for me to be acting this way. 

 shame on me for rambling on like this again on here, but I think professional counseling may have to happen for me. Because I can't open up to anyone about this or the stuff that happened to me years ago. I just cry alone in private often...

Again sorry.. just ranting. Please ignore me if it's getting old.


----------



## Galvatron

Home alone eating dinner....forgot how good a well cooked pork chop can taste.


----------



## luvs

woke. got ready. went to a pub. return here to get something. return. imbibe. return. maybe a nap 4 a few. return to pub. imbibe.


----------



## Leni

Angelface said:


> Taking care of the hubby while he is ill and home from work and napping now.... I have to admit that despite him feeling sick... I am glad he is home. It sounds weak and needy again, but I have never felt more insecure and nervous about feeling so in love again... It's not that I didn't love him before, I mean we got married.. but I didn't allow myself to fall in love this far in years. A past relationship I was so in love that only a month away from our wedding, I came home early to find my ex sleeping with another woman. Then shortly after that he changed and became so abusive that I couldn't take it anymore and tried to commit suicide.
> 
> Then the other night I had a dream of that whole act of my ex cheating, but as my current husband doing the act... I woke up in tears, wanted to vomit and still have not gotten over it days later. I can't get this dream and image out of my head and it is sooo unfair to him for me to be acting this way.
> 
> shame on me for rambling on like this again on here, but I think professional counseling may have to happen for me. Because I can't open up to anyone about this or the stuff that happened to me years ago. I just cry alone in private often...
> 
> Again sorry.. just ranting. Please ignore me if it's getting old.



I think that you are correct when you think that professional counseling would help.  At least give it a try.  You sound like you need to talk to someone.  This will ruin your marriage if you can't get the situation under control.  In my line of work I've come to know several counselors.  They are very good at what they do.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What Leni said!

I would talk to someone about this.  I know where you are.  My ex cheated on me as well.  I only found out after I told her to hit the road.  These are temporary things that we all have to deal with on occasion.  Don't ever consider taking a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## luvs

tending to my rumblin' stomach. so ready for a feed, although i got a visit via my nurse a few ago. she & i spent a few discussing stuff, then she went to see her hubs. hafta text other nurse, as he fergot my 1 script, & then i'm on my way to get a few cases of booze via my 1 pal. then a nap, soon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just hung out at home this morning with my daughter.  After lunch, a quick trip to the dentist was in order to repair a filling I had done a couple weeks ago.  Then out to look for a suitable anniversary present for my wife for our first anniversary.(which we almost didn't make).  Followed by a trip to the blood clinic to check my blood thickness and adjust the meds as needed.


----------



## pirate_girl

I ran some errands this morning, then took a walk while it was really nice and cool.
Went to the chiropractor for an adjustment, then had a nap.
Made dinner, which was Rice a roni (the original) and a tomato/cucumber salad plate with ranch dressing.
Other than that, not much else.
Quiet, just the way I like it.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm back to work on my long 4 day weekend ( til Monday) with a possibility of doing a 12 hr shift Sunday. sigh..
Looks to be another nice day with a slight chance of rain, but it sure is going to heat up over the weekend.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hanging out with a cute 8 year old girl(my daughter) this morning.  Our second oldest son gets back from a summer camp this afternoon.  We send the youngest two to their biodads for the weekend then head out to camp this weekend with our second oldest.  Our oldest is out in Saskatchewan now visiting his biomom for her summer visit.  She'll see him again at Christmas after he gets back.  So another day of kid juggling for me...lol


----------



## Melensdad

At the tire store with Melen's car.  Leaking passenger side/rear tire.  Can't find the problem so the pros are going to take a look at it.  Didn't have an appointment so I have to wait in line.

Good news is that the store  is not very crowded so I'm hoping to be in/out of here in an hour-ish.  Certainly under 2 hours.  

Bad news is that THE VIEW is on the TV set in the lounge


----------



## luvs

took pix of my tig & babbit, to send to my my Mom. spoke to my Mom. none too many things, as of yet, -- my naps have taken over. so sleepy, so often, during my daze. yawn.

& i'll make lunch in a few.


----------



## Galvatron

Dave is staying with me whilst the neighbor is away,so i cleaned out his room today,gave him a bath and took him for a nice walk....he claims he is related to Jaws, second cousin twice removed....Dave is full of shit


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> At the tire store with Melen's car.  Leaking passenger side/rear tire.  Can't find the problem so the pros are going to take a look at it.  Didn't have an appointment so I have to wait in line.
> 
> Good news is that the store  is not very crowded so I'm hoping to be in/out of here in an hour-ish.  Certainly under 2 hours.
> 
> Bad news is that THE VIEW is on the TV set in the lounge



Still there?

At least the View is over.


----------



## Galvatron

jim slagle said:


> Still there?
> 
> At least the View is over.



Have you just finished watching


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Galvatron said:


> Have you just finished watching



No, its on my avoid list!  

I feel sorry for Bob if he has to listen to it.

Jim


----------



## Galvatron

jim slagle said:


> No, its on my avoid list!
> 
> I feel sorry for Bob if he has to listen to it.
> 
> Jim



We have a show based on the same format called loose women...more like loose slappers,they are over the hill celebs that have no views that reflect the real world,all they do is bang on about men and how hard done by they are by them and live just to get a round of applause from the live audience.

I hate daytime tv.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Galvatron said:


> I hate daytime tv.



So do I.

Evening tv isn't much better.


----------



## Angelface

Thanks everyone for the advice  I made some arrangements and will start soon because I feel like it's only getting worse. I know it has somewhat to do with my bipolar, but I feel like it's more than that and hopefully therapy will work this time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

All the best to you Angelface.

As for me, I'm heading out to camp for the weekend this evening.  Hopefully there's a bit of a breeze to cool down the temps out at camp.  It feels like about 37C out there right now with the humidity.


----------



## Leni

I took my daughter to her dental appointment.  She was in the chair for two hours and they aren't finished.  Then I took her to buy a new wig.  All of this while it is 108.  Then we just had to have a couple of fires start up.  One is in Simi Valley to the West of me and the is in the Angeles Forest.  I can see and smell the smoke.


----------



## tiredretired

Took my F-I-L to the VA, then started cleaning the Mopar for the Mopar Muscle Car Show on Sunday.  Should be over 100 cars at the show and mine shall be one of them.


----------



## MrLiberty

I woke up.......


----------



## Melensdad

Planning to head up to CHINATOWN in Chicago for a "DimSum" lunch.  

Currently the lovely Mrs_Bob is at a job interview for a teaching job in the neighboring town to the north.  Not sure if she wants a full time job, she may just apply for a Substitute teaching job.  Sitting around the house ordering me around and telling me what to do has taken its toll on her . . . I think she would be very happy to have a part time job.

Got to hit the grocery store sometime too.  Maybe before we go up to Chinatown.  

Not planning to spend much time up there, just a quick trip for lunch and back.


----------



## Leni

Trying to stay cool.  108 again today.  It's 9:30 and already it is 86.  I'm not sticking my nose out the door for love nor money.


----------



## Umberto

Melensdad said:


> Planning to head up to CHINATOWN in Chicago for a "DimSum" lunch.
> 
> Currently the lovely Mrs_Bob is at a job interview for a teaching job in the neighboring town to the north.  Not sure if she wants a full time job, she may just apply for a Substitute teaching job.  Sitting around the house ordering me around and telling me what to do has taken its toll on her . . . I think she would be very happy to have a part time job.
> 
> Got to hit the grocery store sometime too.  Maybe before we go up to Chinatown.
> 
> Not planning to spend much time up there, just a quick trip for lunch and back.



I'm a sub and love it. I'll sub till they tell me it's time to stop. I've developed relationships with teachers where they ask me, specifically, to sub for them. I don't miss full time at all - had a super I hated and when he fired my principal, among other things, I knew it was time to quit full time. The district I'm at now is just great.

I'm doing a little garage reorganizing to put my canning projects away and later will prep dinner. 

I'm still learning to properly adjust hot tub chemicals, was never a chemistry student so the learning curve is going slowly. I can never seem to get the pH corrected. That's what I'm working on. 

Yesterday it stormed and found out I have a leak in the sun roof!!! I'll have to get it to Land Rover for a device anyway, so will add that to the list.

Then this morning went to put the dishes in the dishwasher away and found out it didn't run last night. It's not working so will have to scope that out next, not to mention take them and out for a hand wash. 

I was going to makle dill pickles today and see that's not happening.

That's my day.

We have a lot of Asian supermarkets in our area and love them. One has little restaurants from various countries and the take away is excellent. There is also tables in the stores for eating if, if you'd like.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just going with the flow enjoying the sun n heat at camp. Went for my first boat ride since the accident. Almost got into a fight with another boater at the launch. The guy was just an a-hole. Thought he owned the launch.


----------



## Umberto

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just going with the flow enjoying the sun n heat at camp. Went for my first boat ride since the accident. Almost got into a fight with another boater at the launch. The guy was just an a-hole. Thought he owned the launch.



I don't think you're ready to the the gloves down just yet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. Common sense kicked in and I opted to keep my mouth shut. Lol


----------



## Angelface

Hubby called with some good news that he got a raise with some praise from some very high up people within his company..

So he will be home sometime tonight. Now I am trying to figure out what to do to surprise him when he gets home..

Edit: Never mind, he texted me what he would like when he gets home. Lol that was easy...


----------



## Angelface

Oh yay work on 3 and half hours of sleep!  Funny thing is however I don't actually feel that tired.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At camp relaxing after a breakfast of champions. Eggs. Ham. Hash browns. Toast. Coffee. 

Nice campfire again last night with some friends. Might attempt a walk this morning.


----------



## muleman RIP

Went out for breakfast this morning. First time in months. Been on the double dose of chemo drugs for 2 weeks now. Tests tomorrow will see if the cell count keeps improving.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had plans to go to Berne, Indiana but ended up getting called in to work.


----------



## JEV

Doors for upstairs hallway. Turned the garage into a spray booth. Picking up the closet bi-fold doors today to get ready for paint.


----------



## luvs

imbibing.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

JEV said:


> Doors for upstairs hallway. Turned the garage into a spray booth. Picking up the closet bi-fold doors today to get ready for paint.



Joe, next time you feel a fit of nervous energy let me know.  I can find plenty to keep you busy


----------



## luvs

uhhhhh. getting company very soon. i have 1 hour to get pretty. not a fan of ppl springing chit on me. suppose i ought get ready, soon.

he is so a dickwipe. i luvs my pals. until they dial me & say, 'i'll be there in 'bout an hour, so get ready asap.'


----------



## Leni

jim slagle said:


> Joe, next time you feel a fit of nervous energy let me know.  I can find plenty to keep you busy



Me too.


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> Doors for upstairs hallway. Turned the garage into a spray booth. Picking up the closet bi-fold doors today to get ready for paint.



May as well paint those bicycles while you are at it.


----------



## luvs

change that again. dammit. my guy is stuck between game release & a game beginning. sigh. gives me an excuse to not be ready, tho. he should hike. i used to when traffic was chitty.


----------



## JEV

TiredRetired said:


> May as well paint those bicycles while you are at it.





> _Joe, next time you feel a fit of nervous energy let me know.  I can find plenty to keep you busy  _





> Me too.



There's never a shortage of folks wanting a freebie.

The bikes are fine just the way they are. I think they would look a bit funky in "Alabaster."


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good relaxing day.
Watched it pour down buckets a little while ago.
My youngest son said things got a little nasty with the weather in the northern counties.


----------



## muleman RIP

Going to the cancer center then get blood work for kidney doc.


----------



## Zachary B. Massey

Hello all, as I want to begin with archery so, today I am going to buy archery supplies.


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm gonna continue to work the bugs out of my laptop.  I'll need lots of coffee and patience...


----------



## luvs

as of yet i intend to bitch @ my nurse fer making me an appointment @ this hour when i ought be snoozin'; bitch @ him fer a duration, attend my appointment, then gripe. 

i won't tho. he hit my weakness-- he says we'll grocery shop. f*cker knows how to pla-doh my mind. dammit.


----------



## tiredretired

Seeing the Dow drop over 1000 points after the opening bell, was impetus for me to go and freshen up my food supply with more canned meats and vegetables.  

You can call me paranoid, but you cannot call me ill prepared.


----------



## pirate_girl

The sun is shining, there is a gorgeous breeze and I have today off.
Doesn't get any better than that! LOL


----------



## Leni

Cleaning the house and getting rid of junk.  I'm finally feeling really good.


----------



## deand1

Painted wheels Safety Red and snap rings Silver, for my truck restoration.

When it cools down I will be trimming up the lower branches on a juniper tree in front of my house that overhangs the walkway.  Tree is nice but the lower branches hang down over the walkway in the winter after a snow.  We are predicted to have a doozy of a wet winter this year.


----------



## JEV

Switched over to the closet doors today. Going thru paint like crazy, but saving a ton of time doing it the brush & roller way. Less than 5 minutes after the prep.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks good!

I did as little as possible today.  The weather turned cold and rainy yesterday and I've been in pain since then.  My back is now my personal barometer.  Ugh!  Some friends of ours from camp invited us for supper tonight.  We went and had a nice evening.


----------



## Angelface

Our town's air has been classified as unhealthy. So we are advised to stay indoors and avoid long term exposure outside. Children should be kept indoors at all times an the same with the elderly... We have to have all windows and doors shut at all times....

My throat has been sore for a week. This is really unreal!!! So tomorrow both me and the hubby are off for a day planned in advance to a water park. However, looks like we will be going no where. Just a stay indoors and watch movies all day with the kids among other things...


----------



## Dmorency

This is what I have been doing for the past couple of months, part time and when I have the chance.
Started to clear this piece of land in June, mixed and ran the cement for the floor and installed the walls. Yesterday we started it install the rafters.Today we finished, tomorrow we start the steal siding.
60 X 50 with 16 ft high wall. Two 14 X 14 garage doors.
I needed a place to store and work on my equipment.Take note of the fox in the last photo. He comes by everyday looking for a snack. He is getting very tame.


----------



## JEV

Ohhhhhhh, to have such a big "playpen!"


----------



## JEV

On Tuesday I removed five doors, casings & jambs. This morning I put a fresh coat of paint on the walls before starting installing the new door assemblies after lunch. Hope to finish all the hinged doors, casings & hall baseboard on Thursday, then I will start on the closets & bedroom baseboards. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Galvatron

Jev i must ask why rip out the door liners?? i know you wanted to ease up on the wrist action with a paint brush but was this really easier...is this common practice on your side of the pond??

In short are you bonkers sir


----------



## tiredretired

I think he installed new doors and jambs, hence the method for his madness.

He still has been known to be slightly bonkers though on various occasions.


----------



## Galvatron

TiredRetired said:


> I think he installed new doors and jambs, hence the method for his madness.
> 
> He still has been known to be slightly bonkers though on various occasions.



I could be wrong and read it all wrong...which is odd as i am never wrong apart from the time i thought i was wrong and i was not wrong


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked today.
Two down and 3 to go.

We are trying out new measures to behaviours and falls in the nursing home where I work.
Drugging the elderly until they are snowed isn't always the answer.
So we've gone along with some state suggestions for less drug intervention as well as not putting alarms on some of our worst case folks with behaviour problems.

We're now using ipod music and memory, and teddy bear/doll therapy.

It's working.


----------



## Galvatron

Wife has gone camping again (i think she is getting rather used to ditching me) so i was up at 6am and went for a nice morning walk as to the fact the curry last night needed airing out 

Dismantled the trampoline and put it away and the plan is to cut the lawns and trim a few edges as the weather is nice,need to put a catch on the greenhouse door to stop little miss granddaughter from pulling out things she should not be touching,

Apart from that i will go with the flow.


----------



## JEV

My brother dropped of a pellet trap he made for me from some scrap, rusty 1/4" diamond plate. Sweet Jesus, the dam thing weighs as much as a small Penn Central locomotive, and I'll bet it can take a 30-06 at 50 yards!! Just a little overkill for .25 cal pellet gun, but he uses what he gets for free. It's 12x16x8 deep, and will have a piece of 1/4" hardboard on the front to tape targets onto and keep pellets from ricocheting back into the room.  

Anyway, I took the wire wheel to it for a good 45 minutes to get the big rust off, then gave it a coat of rusty metal primer and let that dry. Popped into the local Ace Hardware and got a can of John Deer Yellow, and gave it 3 coats. Why Yellow? I keep losing shit that I know I have, so this will make it easier to see where it's at.

I cut some scrap 2x4's and wedged them in the back so it keeps the noise down. Can you imagine the noise every time a pellet hit the back of this? I've got to look to see how much some duct seal would be, and pack that into the back if the wood is not quiet enough.


----------



## JEV

Galvy, I learned from the reno last Winter downstairs that it was a righteous PIA to prime & finish paint (2 coats) all of those doors & frames, not to mention mortising for 15 hinges and boring for 5 handsets. For $67 USD for each unit, plus spraying everything in the garage, I was spared countless hours of frustration. In short, this was faster for me, and the money was well worth it, not to mention a nicer paint job on the doors & jambs.

Saturday morning I installed all the baseboard, then this morning before church I installed all of the handsets. After church I changed two outlets, three 3-way switches and installed new white face plates. With the hallway complete I can move to the rooms and change out the baseboards.

Almost forgot, I changed out 6 bi-fold closet doors on Friday morning, and hauled all the old stuff to the landfill and got rid of it.


----------



## Leni

When you're finished can you come to my house?


----------



## JEV

Leni said:


> When you're finished can you come to my house?


Sure...let me know when the first class ticket is guaranteed.


----------



## JEV

Basically screwed off today. Picked up my eldest brother and went to my twin's farm to play with pellet rifles all morning. Then went for a leisurely lunch at the Chinese buffet. The rest of the day I sat on my ass, and have zero remorse. _She-who-must-be-obeyed_ came home and began the daily inquisition as to my activities. I spoke the truth while looking her squarely in the eyes, and when she started to ask WHY, I just smiled and walked to my chair, and RE-planted my ass in it without saying anything else. She got the hint and realized I sometimes need a day where I'm NOT constantly doing shit just to do shit, and had no intention of feeling any guilt. All that work wil still be there tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

5 work days over!
I worked until 2am last night.
There'll be no more of that shit if I can help it.


----------



## luvs

shoppin' fer food & laying w/ blake in a few.


----------



## Galvatron

Having a confused day dealing with a idiot.....

I found a nice desk online and purchased it with the promise that the seller had measured it properly as it is made from solid rosewood/glass top and will not dismantle,he would deliver it and i would pay cash when delivered.

It was supposed to turn up at 10am this morning and after popping out to do a quick job this morning i returned home at 9.30am to find the desk left on my door step and a note saying could i send a payment via paypal ect ect

got out mr tape measure and no way this is the measurements i was told and no matter how you jiggle it it wont go in the house,so i called him and he said my measuring stick is wrong.....i emailed him a picture of the tape measure on it proving my point and he text me to say this...

"i aint getiing in to a row over who is wrong but i know i am right, please pay me via paypal"

So he wont answer the phone so i had to text back this...

"pick up your goods as i am not paying £350 for a item that was wrongly described,i want it off my front lawn by the end of the day or i will dispose of it"

He text back "stick your money and the desk up your arse" i may need some lube

So now i have a free desk that wont fit and have had to put it in the car as rain is coming in...i am lost for words and cant stop laughing


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Having a confused day dealing with a idiot.....
> 
> I found a nice desk online and purchased it with the promise that the seller had measured it properly as it is made from solid rosewood/glass top and will not dismantle,he would deliver it and i would pay cash when delivered.
> 
> It was supposed to turn up at 10am this morning and after popping out to do a quick job this morning i returned home at 9.30am to find the desk left on my door step and a note saying could i send a payment via paypal ect ect
> 
> got out mr tape measure and no way this is the measurements i was told and no matter how you jiggle it it wont go in the house,so i called him and he said my measuring stick is wrong.....i emailed him a picture of the tape measure on it proving my point and he text me to say this...
> 
> "i aint getiing in to a row over who is wrong but i know i am right, please pay me via paypal"
> 
> So he wont answer the phone so i had to text back this...
> 
> "pick up your goods as i am not paying £350 for a item that was wrongly described,i want it off my front lawn by the end of the day or i will dispose of it"
> 
> He text back "stick your money and the desk up your arse" i may need some lube
> 
> So now i have a free desk that wont fit and have had to put it in the car as rain is coming in...i am lost for words and cant stop laughing



Oh my God, that is hilarious!! LOL!

So what are you going to do with the desk?


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Oh my God, that is hilarious!! LOL!
> 
> So what are you going to do with the desk?



At this stage i have no idea....i am stumped.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> At this stage i have no idea....i am stumped.


Well, you can't give it away to a neighbour, as their door clearances are likely the same measurements as yours?


----------



## tiredretired

Better buy lots of vaseline.  That looks to be a good size desk.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am staying in where it's cool and comfortable.
Nothing exciting happening here today.


----------



## Doc

I'm back to work after two weeks of fun.  Joy oh joy.  LOL   

Galvi, you got a free desk.  Now go get a bigger door with the desk money.  Problem solved.


----------



## Galvatron

Doc said:


> I'm back to work after two weeks of fun.  Joy oh joy.  LOL
> 
> Galvi, you got a free desk.  Now go get a bigger door with the desk money.  Problem solved.



I knew questioning Jev about removing door liners would come back and bite my arse....come on Jev give it to me

Joke is just another inch and all would be happy...no comment on that you odd balls


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Joke is just another inch and all would be happy...no comment on that you odd balls




Not saying a word here lol


----------



## Galvatron

pirate_girl said:


> Not saying a word here lol



I need another inch clearance to penetrate as it is just to big


----------



## NorthernRedneck

There's another option...it involves a chainsaw.


----------



## Melensdad

This morning I had a meeting with my broker, didn't lose anything in the market crash because I was moved into some other investment vehicles.  Up 10%.

Getting ready to put a tray of Lasagna in the oven, going to take dinner over to the house of my fencing students who's mom was killed in a traffic accident a little over a week ago.  The high school fencing team/parents and coaches are chipping in and cooking weekday dinners for the family for the next few weeks while they adjust their lives to the new reality of losing their mom.  Should have their dinner delivered about 4:30 this afternoon.  Tonight they get Lasagna, Garlic Break, Salad, Green Beans and the lovely Mrs_Bob's secret 'ultimate brownies' for dinner a poor trade for the loss of a mother, but it will take some of the burden off the kids.

Grilling some rib-eye steaks this evening for the lovely Mrs_Bob and myself when I get back.  

Probably just relaxing tonight, I got almost the whole bathroom tile floor chipped off, so I deserve a day of rest from that project.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> So now i have a free desk that wont fit and have had to put it in the car *as rain is coming in*...i am lost for words and cant stop laughing


It fricken rains there all the time...what else is new?

Most furniture can be laid on its side, then the legs (panel) can articulate around the door jamb and into the room. If that doesn't work, then either remove the door jamb, or put it on the curb with a FREE sign on it. Should be gone by the time the sun rises tomorrow. Works especially well on trash night when the "scrappers" are out looking for good stuff to recycle, resell or use for themselves.
Too bad, as it looks like a nice piece of furniture. Sure sucks to be you right about now.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> I'll leave it alone, since you have already beat yourself enough. Measure twice, then measure again.



I agree measure twice cut once...no way i was cutting this.

So i found re homing a freebie is damn easy,my son come sniffing and he now has the desk i wanted in his home,he even took the time to by his mom flowers to say thanks??? not sure how that works but i have my car space back and someone is happy(not me).

Damn my desk feels inferior compared to my sons new one...time to go shopping again


----------



## luvs

my nurse is on his way-- we're gonna shop & then i'm gonna dine. he'll likely get a few cuts of pie; he usually tends to when we shop.


----------



## tiredretired

Rust proofing the truck with oil.  Using my Schutz gun.  Messy job but worth it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hung out with the kiddies today.  A couple of appointments (physio for me and dentist for my daughter).  Not much else happening today.


----------



## Angelface

Well just now getting some downtime in to relax and check social media... I think I would do anything for just one day of nothing to do... that and my husband to have another job. Sitting here at home all day and night alone gets old! Oh well, that's just life, and with life... nothing last forever!!! Right? :/ lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Worked today on rehab and had a fairly good day.
I've got tomorrow yet, then get my long weekend off, Friday thru Monday.

yippy skippy!


----------



## luvs

blake rang me to see if he could visit in a few, then get food. he said 'food' so i said, 'i'll see u in a few, my dear.'


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packing up to head to camp tonight after the missus gets off work.  She took tomorrow off so we can have an extra long weekend before the kids go back to school on tuesday.  Half the schools started this week.  For some reason the catholic school board decided to start a week later this year but that means they go a week longer in June.


----------



## MrLiberty

Going to be on the phone all day with various banks and insurance companies, AAARRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Angelface

I got pied in the face today in a community fundraiser project today. I didn't want to participate in that part of the event.. but after I pied this friend of mine, he acted like the jerk he is and surprised me by pieing me back. Lol it was actually quite fun, everyone was having a good time and it turned out well. 

Once I got home I took a shower to clean up and get this stuff out of my hair. Funny thing is, I have taken three showers and still my eye has this burning feeling and I can still smell the whip cream no mater what I seem to do.. lol. That and I was stupid enough to wear a brand new shirt to this... oh well it was well worth it!!!


----------



## JEV

Having a finite amount of space sure drags out home projects. I painted the last of the casings and base trim for the closet doors and baseboards for the bedrooms & the hallways bathroom. Hope to get it all installed before the long weekend is over so we can start parking in the garage again, until 9/21 when the Pella windows for the back of the house are delivered.


----------



## Angelface

Date night with the hubby tonight... he's taking me somewhere special he says.... I am sooo excited! !!!


----------



## tiredretired

Waxed my truck,  Actually half of it, will finish the other half tomorrow.


----------



## Melensdad

Mixture of work and rest.

Slept a little later than normal, the lovely Mrs_Bob made a great breakfast of waffles and pepper bacon. 

Did a little work on the bathroom remodeling project.  

Shampooed the living room carpet and some throw rugs.

Sat in the swimming pool for a bit, sat out in the sun for a bit longer.

Did a little more work on the bathroom.

Now getting ready to eat some BBQ ribs, the should be coming off the grill soon


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got up. Made bacon and eggs for breakfast. Went over to  visit  some  friends a couple doors down at camp. Hung around there chatting for a few hours. Came back to my camper. Had a nap. Went down to the beach with the kids for a couple hours. Had supper over the fire.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to church, then had brunch at The Grind (great Monte Cristo).
Relaxed and did some cleaning. Was going to take a walk, but it was far too hot for that.
Made deviled eggs and enough mac salad to feed an Army this evening for tomorrow's bbq.


----------



## JEV

After breakfast of veggie omelets with English muffins, me and Mrs. JEV went for a 13 mile bike ride on a route new to us that took us into the adjacent city with some great bike paths along a major roadway.

After some lunch, we went looking for tile to redo the kitchen back splash after i replace the windows in a couple of weeks. Then stopped for a final hot fudge sundae at out favorite custard stand on their final day of the season. Now we'll have to wait until Memorail Day weekend 2016 for old fashion frozen custard.

Took a nice 2 hour nap then had a light dinner and went for a walk around the block. All in all, a pretty relaxing day. Tomorrow we go to our eldest daughter's home to celebrate Mrs. JEV's birthday. Not sure what the kids are giving their Mom, but I bought her a set of WeatherTech floor mats for her SUV. She's too cheap to buy them for herself, so I figured I might score a point or two by springing for them. She'll be surprised, but she's not getting them until her actual birthday on Wednesday.


----------



## Dmorency

Finally got the last of the steel on yesterday before the rain.
Now to get the doors installed when the weather clears again.


----------



## Angelface

Taking care of my husband today... I feel so bad. After weeks of working enormous hours with one day off a week, he finally found someone to help him. So he worked on his one day off to train this person and later that evening, that person had called and quit on him on her first day. Ugh... so he told me he is taking today off before he loses his sanity.


----------



## tiredretired

Stripping the paint off the rims of my truck.  Then going to plasti-dip them.  Gotta make a run to Lowes to get the Plasti-dip.  

Don't ever get that nasty Zip Strip on your skin.  That stuff hurts.  I was wearing shorts and that was not a good idea at all.  Changed out of those in a hurry.


----------



## Doc

Dmorency said:


> Finally got the last of the steel on yesterday before the rain.
> Now to get the doors installed when the weather clears again.



Very nice building.  What size is that?


----------



## Galvatron

I am spending the day looking to buy a cheap second hand car for my household with the intentions to teach my daughter to drive in it....i am thinking a nissan almera tino with a punchy 2.2l diesel engine ....something like this....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't get that car. There's no steering wheel on the left-hand side. Lmao


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Don't get that car. There's no steering wheel on the left-hand side. Lmao




I prefer life on the edge


----------



## Melensdad

Galvatron said:


> I am spending the day looking to buy a cheap second hand car for my household with the intentions to teach my daughter to drive in it....i am thinking a nissan almera tino with a punchy 2.2l diesel engine ....something like this....



As you know my sister lives just outside of London, she bought a little car like that with the steering wheel on the right (WRONG ) side of the car.  It *was* a cute little car.  Now it has dents on all 4 corners.

She says its hard to drive on the wrong side of the road.

I think she is just a bad driver.  

Good luck to your daughter, may she be a better driver than my sister


----------



## waybomb

Finished the last of the gas piping. Ran 40 feet to the corner of the bedroom for a future fireplace,  ran a line into the garage for future garage furnace,  ran the gas for the new gas stove,  replacing a small electronic.  Leak checked it and all is good. 
Then on to work on the ml350. The combination switch is bad at the normal speed wiper setting. Means air bag,  steering wheel,  trim,  cruise control switch all must be removed to get to the combination switch  (turn signals,  lights,  brights,  wipers all in one. )
Obviously somebody already did it,  the very big socket head tapered bolt was all round out. So off to south Bend Gurley leap to buy a new one. Drilled it out as much add I could and knocked it around with a chisel until I could get the ez-out to remove it.  
This is a big ass bolt - WIS instructs to use a 3 foot breaker bar.
One pic is of the drilled out bolt the other is the new bolt. 
Got it out and stated reassembling. Got to the tightening the new bolt but had to rub and am now waiting for the wife. Going to new Buffalo to meet some old friends.


----------



## Dmorency

Doc said:


> Very nice building.  What size is that?


Thanks it's 50x60 with 16 foot walls. Doors are 14x14.
I won't have to change my snowplows starter outdoors in a snowbank this year. I should have built this years ago.


----------



## pirate_girl

What I did today.
Enjoyed the cooler temps and having the day off in exchange for another 12 hour shift this past week.
Spent time walking the path off Southworth Road and thinking, a lot.

Finally felt like eating something around 6pm.
Wings and three bean salad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got to camp later last night. I only stayed at the fire for a bit since I felt like crap. Got up this morning to the first frost of the season. Basically just relaxed in the camper for half the day and went over to the fire tonight. We have a sweet setup. Kids all have their fire about 50ft away. All the adults hang out at the bigger pit.


----------



## tiredretired

Supposed to rain all day and cool.  Church and then do some baking in the afternoon.  Maybe watch some football and take a nap.  In other words, a lazy day.


----------



## Galvatron

Got distracted today on the car hunt,the intention was to buy a nissan tino 2.2 diesel but after driving a few i found them noisy and sluggish...when all of a sudden i came upon a Rover 45 with only 70,000 miles on the clock,little fun sporty hatchback that i could not refuse,full service history and for silly money,£400  had to take it home.

will slap a bucket of water over it tomorrow and post up some more pictures....i love the GB on the back.


----------



## Dmorency

Stock piling sand with my 2 sons for the winter snow clearing. 900 tons in the last 2 days,750 tons to go....


----------



## Galvatron

Had the best 2 hours of my recent life today,took out the little car i got and took her for a burst of fun out in the countryside,gave it some rally style driving and knocked 20 years of my life,yup i felt like a kid again as the car being low down scrape your arse along the road gave me a feel of mechanical engagement that no car in recent years has come close to,to be driving again for fun and not just for daily purpose was a wake up call.

I got this car for the bargain price and a joke, but will keep it as i for the first time in a long time felt like a kid again,pulled 125mph on a quick blast and safe road away from madness and it felt fucking great...little beast had more but i know my limits.

Tomorrow i load her with driving CD's as i feel a road trip coming on


----------



## pirate_girl

Today I took a walk, or what we used to do - - a rosary walk.
No beads, though. Counted off the Hail Mary's on my fingers, think chaplet for all you old school Catholics out there lol
By myself. I contemplated life as I see it and prayed for a lot of people in my life.

I had a good nap after going to an old mom and pop restaurant.
Meatloaf dinner. Comforting foodstuffs.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Today I took a walk, or what we used to do - - a rosary walk.
> No beads, though. Counted off the Hail Mary's on my fingers, *think chaplet for all you old school Catholics out there* lol
> By myself. I contemplated life as I see it and prayed for a lot of people in my life.
> 
> I had a good nap after going to an old mom and pop restaurant.
> Meatloaf dinner. Comforting foodstuffs.



Went to Catholic school during the 50's & 60's.  I guess that makes me old school, eh?


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Went to Catholic school during the 50's & 60's.  I guess that makes me old school, eh?


Uh huh.. 

I just got home from work not that long ago.

I've been trying to catch up on how the GOP debate went down tonight.
Caught some of it just as Carly was making closing statements, so I have a lot of catching up to do.

Didn't get a chance to see _any_ of it, I/we were that busy.
Work before politics, eh? 
LOL


----------



## luvs

i'm another Catholic school-girl. i have faith, & thank my Parents often for sending me there, & to Mass. often.

that being said, i'm waiting to get lunch via my nurse, & i'm gonna see if she has a few to take me to get a few store items. i'll hafta nap until she gets here. i can hardly stay awake. think i got 2 hours snooze in these last few days. i'm sleepy. they're re-building a place nearby & it gets so loud when they smush stuff that i cannot catch an hours' snooze. jagovs. oh, well. dinner, a movie, me, my meowers (they usually jump on my comforter when i tuck in), & maybe a visit to a pub fer a few drafts & then, a nap. 
i'm gonna take one before my nurse gets here. i kinda wanna head to another district to borrow a hemingway book. it's nearby enough. i should text her. 'kay. see u, yinz guys.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Race day here today!!!  Our local dirt track closed down back in 2001.  Last year a miracle happened and the track reopened for one weekend in September.  The organizers decided to do it again this year since it was a big success last year.  On the saturday race day last year they were expecting around 1000 people.  Over 3500 showed up to watch.  It was crowded to say the least and there were parking issues but nonetheless it turned out awesome.  This year, my wife called ahead to make sure they could accomodate me with my injuries.  They rolled out the red carpet and gave us a number to call when we get to the track and they'll take care of me.  

Seems I've turned into somewhat of a local legend in these parts having survived that accident and walking out of the hospital 3 weeks after with a broken back.  Everyone I talk to asks me what happened to me.  When I tell them they say "Oh wow, that was you?  I was wondering what happened to the guy in that accident."  Pretty much word for word the response I get from everyone I come in contact with.


----------



## Dmorency

This past weekend my 2 boys and myself were on a moose hunt. Our prize is hanging in front of our hunting cabin.


----------



## Gunsrus

I'm getting ready to go to my local clinic to get a stitch out of my wrist. I should've had it taken out today, but there were no surgical specialists around. Today, I'm going to relax as much as I can and hope that the deep piece of thread in my skin can be removed without too much hassle.


----------



## Angelface

Hmmm... hubby is gone, kids are in school... one is at my parents for the day... I'm all alone at home for a few hours.. I could do anything!!!!! oh how so ever exciting! I could go visit friends, do some shopping, treat myself to a nice lunch....

but I think I'll just take nap. :/


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like my days. Kids at school. Wife at work. Could go out. Instead I stay home resting semi comfortably rather than be in pain by going out.


----------



## deand1

Resting from reconstructive surgery yesterday on my right wrist. Nerve  block on right arm so everything has to happen on my left side (i am  right handed).  I should have practiced before with my left.

The white dot is where a third bone used to be.  I wonder what that will be like?


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I am going to bed.
Long day, I am whooped.


----------



## luvs

We're old. Damn. & I'm in my mid-30's. Sheesh. I fought w/ my cable ppl. I think I broke my arm. That can wait, tho. I'll request a nurse to get me x-rays. Dammit. Their office is shut.


----------



## tiredretired

deand1 said:


> Resting from reconstructive surgery yesterday on my right wrist. Nerve  block on right arm so everything has to happen on my left side (i am  right handed).  I should have practiced before with my left.
> 
> The white dot is where a third bone used to be.  I wonder what that will be like?



Good luck with that.


----------



## tiredretired

luvs said:


> *We're old.* Damn. & I'm in my mid-30's. Sheesh. I fought w/ my cable ppl. I think I broke my arm. That can wait, tho. I'll request a nurse to get me x-rays. Dammit. Their office is shut.



You're not old. The definition of old, is me.  :big grin:    Now get that arm looked at.


----------



## luvs

Oh, I'm old, mentally. I have undergone so many things. I was clinically dead. Twice. & I'll let them look @ my arm. It's pretty sore, so--


----------



## pirate_girl

Girls day out here later.
Some friends and I are going shopping, then dining at Red Lobster.
It'll be nice to be with them someplace other than the work environment, which is becoming a bit crazy lately because of staff shortages. 
So we'll shop, eat and have a bitch fest.
My kind o' day! lol


----------



## Gunsrus

I'm thinking about how I can be a good friend to a friend of mine that was recently cheated on by a true bitch. They'd been going out for some time and for the last eight months, she'd been cheating on him with three other men, one of which was a friend of his. This sucks. My mate is decent, hard working and handsome. He didn't deserve the piece of shit. To make matters worse, she worked in a daycare center! Now if that ain't adding insult to injury, what is?! I talked to him earlier. He broke the news to me and I did my best to console him. 

I sure hope his ex GF is exposed for the stupid fuck she is. There's more... one of the guys she was fucking was a junkie! I mean, what a little shit! She's going to end up getting AIDS or something bad and you know what, she's got it coming.


----------



## luvs

Gunsrus said:


> I'm thinking about how I can be a good friend to a friend of mine that was recently cheated on by a true bitch. They'd been going out for some time and for the last eight months, she'd been cheating on him with three other men, one of which was a friend of his. This sucks. My mate is decent, hard working and handsome. He didn't deserve the piece of shit. To make matters worse, she worked in a daycare center! Now if that ain't adding insult to injury, what is?! I talked to him earlier. He broke the news to me and I did my best to console him.
> 
> I sure hope his ex GF is exposed for the stupid fuck she is. There's more... one of the guys she was fucking was a junkie! I mean, what a little shit! She's going to end up getting AIDS or something bad and you know what, she's got it coming.



 i cannot comprehend gals that treat guys as objects, rather than human. i don't get it. shame on her. tramp. we'll likely see her on a talk show soon enough, if not on an episode of cops. hm.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to Physio this morning then decided to pay a visit to work to see how everyone is doing.


----------



## MrLiberty

I made a big pot of soup.  It called for a cup of rice, but that absorbed all the liquid.  Next time I will leave out the rice.


----------



## tiredretired

Had to go to the tire shop and get a new weight for one of my wheels on my pick-em-up truck.  It fell off because I did not put it on correctly after I was refinishing the wheels.  

Not exactly a busy day.


----------



## luvs

being there for my Mom, seeing as to how my step-sister is pregnant. my Mom is not very grateful. baby-daddy is kinda unknown to my Parents. they gave her wings, & she sunk.


----------



## luvs

MrLiberty said:


> I made a big pot of soup. It called for a cup of rice, but that absorbed all the liquid. Next time I will leave out the rice.



cook your rice in a separate pot, then have them (or someone) ladle soup over when dinner begins. starches cloud soup & give an aftertaste.


----------



## JEV

Finished a commercial job we've been on for almost two weeks, so my helper is coming over this morning and we're the 4 windows in the walk-out bay of the family room. 2'x6' and two of them are casement, 2 fixed. It's a real PIA removing the siding, as the entire unit is being replaced. Me and Mrs JEV don't like the look of replacement windows.


----------



## Galvatron

So far today i have done nothing,i intend on doing nothing for the rest of the day,in fact this whole weekend i will refuse to do anything as i am feeling it's time i had a i can't be bothered weekend, shit here comes the delightful Mrs Galvi i best look busy


----------



## JEV

Windows were removed & replaced on Friday, and by Sunday evening the siding was back up and the windows foamed in with Great Stuff. Now I need to do the drywall work and paint the alcove before casing the windows.


----------



## MrLiberty

another laundry day........


----------



## tiredretired

Getting stuff buttoned up outside.  We have lots of rain and wind coming over the next 4 days with a tropical storm talked about for Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is day 3 of 9 off.
I went to see the kids and grands on Sunday, went shopping yesterday out of town, today was laundry and housework.
Felt like I was coming down with a cold earlier, but seem to be fine now.


----------



## Angelface

Need to do something more than just browse facebook and youtube all day.. :/


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Need to do something more than just browse facebook and youtube all day.. :/



youtube - good.
facebook - meh.. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Another relaxing day of retail therapy later, then eating like a pig at Bob Evans. lol


----------



## luvs

i would luv to see blake. gotta see if he is busy. i have not snoozed fer 2 daze, so i may opt 4 a bubble-bath & drafts, make dinner, then would luv to nap. i have a headache, despite 600 milligrams of ibuprofen.
i'm leaving, tho- hafta distract my headache away. he can meet me there.
gottta put on a 'lil lip-tint & fix my tresses, dial a few ppl, & be on my way. then get a nap. i hafta make reservations 4 my Mother & myself, too, though she has not yet given me details as to where she would prefer to dine, beyond a text to say that she trusts me to choose a place & would prefer that i choose. sigh. i researched & found a few places that would suit both of us. she is set in her pasta-ways; me in my gourm-ways.
got a weird random call; they said i got a sample of a magnificent h20....... i put them on a 'don't call' list. 
dishes.
cleaning. 
hafta make me/us dinner, too.
i need a nap. if a snooze pill & a sedative won't make me zonk, i give in. i'll find other stuff to occupy myself.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> youtube - good.
> facebook - meh.. lol



Youtube - Music, comedy, informative. 

Facebook - Modern day soap opera for mid day boredom.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took the oldest boy for an orthodontist appt this morning to prep for upcoming braces.  After dropping him off at school a bite to eat was in order for lunch followed by the usual couple of painkillers to ease the pain in my back.  I went out and did a systems check on the truck camper to make sure everything works then mowed the front lawn(at a snail's pace).  Now it's a rest with heat on my back before heading out to teach guitar lessons.  After that I'll be taking she who must be obeyed out for supper for her birthday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I never did go out shopping and didn't make it to Bob Evans either.
Instead, I stayed in town and patronized the Chik n House for a conservative portion of deep fried gizzards, a liberal portion of mashed potatoes and chicken gravy, with an independent serving of southern style green beans, on the side don'tcha know.


----------



## Galvatron

Had a close call this morning....

My daughter attends collage in a neighboring town so after she dropped of Leilani my granddaughter at morning preschool i was bugged for a lift to save her taking the train,only way to do this in rush hour is to skip through the back roads to avoid the traffic.

The roads are typical English countryside roads narrow but enough width for 2 cars either way when this fucking moron heading towards me is looking down at his bloody phone,car behind me see what was coming and backed off, as he drifted to my side of the road i had no choice but to swerve in a aggressive manner and hit the brakes to avoid contact,as i done this the moron looked up, panicked, missed me by inches and drove his car straight in to the field...his car his fucked

Instant reaction was to drag his arse out of the car and give him a good beating,Daughter was in shock and shaking, so i went with the instant reaction and the car driver behind me followed suit,i dragged his arse out and the other guy calmly said to me "please do not hit him" to which i asked why the fuck should i not hit him and he replied"as i don't need the paperwork i am a Police officer" and he pulled his id.

Moron got arrested for dangerous driving,i gave a brief statement but will have the officer popping round later to take a full one,my daughter needs a clean pair underwear,it was way to close a call for me,my blood is still boiling.

The officer was a true Gentleman and has my full respect.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Too many people are on their damned cell phones while driving. They should be outlawed while you're in the vehicle. Here in Canada it is now a minimum  $500 fine for any distracted driving wether it be talking or texting on a cell phone, putting on makeup, or anything else that makes you take your eyes off the road. 

I've posted a video before of someone who ended up t-boning another vehicle on the highway because the other driver pulled out in front of the vehicle driving at speed when the driver was yacking on a cell phone. 

Cell phone use behind the wheel is dangerous people.


----------



## JEV

Finished the prep and casing all 5 of the windows. Just need to hang the  window treatments today and this project is a wrap. SWMBO wanted a window  stool for the kitchen window, so I made that happen. Quite a different look  from the original windows.

The backsplash is the next project. It no longer goes with the white woodwork and black granite. Should be fun seeing how long SWMBO takes to select something new.


----------



## Galvatron

Looking good Jev....all this work is it to give the house a new lease of life or are you at some point planning on selling up??


----------



## squerly

Galvatron said:


> i dragged his arse out and the other guy calmly said to me "please do not hit him" to which i asked why the fuck should i not hit him and he replied"as i don't need the paperwork i am a Police officer" and he pulled his id.


Ha, good one Galvi!  Absolutely Excellent!


----------



## tiredretired

Going to finish up waxing the truck.  Mothers cleaner wax first, then the Collinite Insulator wax for that show car shine.  :big grin:


----------



## luvs

i finally got my Mom & me reservations for lunch. our 1st choice was full. so i chose another place to have lunch @. & i already chose my food, too- we'll have prix-fixe menu items, so i opt for an adult beverage, a chilled spiced carrot puree w/ goat-milk yogurt & pea-tendril almond pesto, & either a strip steak w/ a poached egg/truffle-grits/arugula/radish/red wine vinaigrette, or lamb & local egg, w/ spinach, tarragon, & grilled sourdough.

i cannot wait to see my Mom & to have lunch. she is a luv, that Mom of mine.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Looking good Jev....all this work is it to give the house a new lease of life or are you at some point planning on selling up??


The house is 23 years old and needed a facelift. As for selling, we plan to stay here until we  cannot do steps any longer. Right now we have no health issues, but it certainly would be nice to have a single floor plan, since it's just the two of us. A nice 3 bedroom ranch about 2,000 sf with a basement and 3-car attached garage would serve our needs well...maybe a 40'x60' outbuilding for me to play in would also be nice.  As they say, "it's all on the table." Make me the right offer and I'm outa here! It's all for sale...except for SWMBO!


----------



## Leni

Took my daughter to adult day care.  Taking DH to Kaiser to get his legs wrapped.  He is diabetic and needs it done twice a week.  Then pick DD up from day care.  Got to take my car to the dealership because of a recall on the starter.  Then finally something easy for dinner and watch football this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had another very relaxing, lazy day. I could get used to this.
Took a long, windy walk down on the creek path, which wore me out into nappy dreamland.
It's very cool here now, which is nice. Autumn ; my favourite time of year.

I made whole wheat spaghetti in a brown butter garlic sauce with herbs, with steamed brussels sprouts on the side for dinner.

Oh, and I got a phone call from ME on my caller ID lol
What the hey I say!.. so called Century Link and took care of it.


----------



## Galvatron

Chilling doing some housework

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4Mc-NYPHaQ[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

Trying to go thru my closet and get rid of stuff... but it isn't easy. I have waaay to many clothes..


----------



## pirate_girl

So do I Angel.
My mother once told me if you don't wear something for a year, then throw it out.
That said, I did that last year, going through the plastic sweater boxes and zipped storage bags and got rid of a lot of things to donate to Goodwill.

What happened to that cable knit green sweater, or the black turtleneck that I loved?

You guessed it.

I had a lovely day.
It's been very windy and cool here.
Went outside and picked up sticks from the maple tree off my front porch, took a walk and came home with a pink wind burnt face, puttered around and watched some television, then went out to get a pizza for dinner.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> So do I Angel.
> My mother once told me if you don't wear something for a year, then throw it out.
> That said, I did that last year, going through the plastic sweater boxes and zipped storage bags and got rid of a lot of things to donate to Goodwill.
> 
> What happened to that cable knit green sweater, or the black turtleneck that I loved?
> 
> You guessed it.
> 
> I had a lovely day.
> It's been very windy and cool here.
> Went outside and picked up sticks from the maple tree off my front porch, took a walk and came home with a pink wind burnt face, puttered around and watched some television, then went out to get a pizza for dinner.



Well there ya go! lol  I swear I found clothes that I have not worn in like three years. But I like that idea... I might just have to do that. It's like I found something I have not worn in forever and try it on and I am like Oooo I actually still like that!!! But then I put it back up and still never wear it. :/ As much as I love my everyday clothes, my comfy clothes always have top priority when I am just at home so they are going nowhere.. lolol 

I'm still trying to debate what to do with my prom dress that's been around forever. I thought about doing a trash the dress photo shoot a long time ago but never got around to it or finding a good idea on how I would want it. I know I should just donate it.. but you know.. memories and stuff..


----------



## Av8r3400

Building an airplane…


----------



## tiredretired

Had a hard frost overnight so once it warms up a bit, going outside and clean up the flower beds for the season.  Lots of dead annuals.


----------



## JEV

Going to a wedding today then the reception this evening. I checked my closet for a dress shirt, and found that I was swimming in everything on the rack. Since losing 50# last year, this was one clothing item I had not checked and replaced. Off to the store to buy a new shirt.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> Going to a wedding today then the reception this evening. I checked my closet for a dress shirt, and found that I was swimming in everything on the rack. Since losing 50# last year, this was one clothing item I had not checked and replaced. Off to the store to buy a new shirt.



Please dont buy a pink one.....i bet it is a pink one


----------



## Galvatron

Av8r3400 said:


> Building an airplane…



So what is going to power that fine flying machine??


----------



## Angelface

JEV said:


> Going to a wedding today then the reception this evening. I checked my closet for a dress shirt, and found that I was swimming in everything on the rack. Since losing 50# last year, this was one clothing item I had not checked and replaced. Off to the store to buy a new shirt.



I can give you my prom dress. I just mentioned above about figuring out what to do with it. So we both win here..


----------



## Av8r3400

Galvatron said:


> So what is going to power that fine flying machine??



Modified Rotax 912 UL, 105 hp.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice wings in the making there, Larry.

It's been one of those days where you just feel like staying inside.
The weather has been windy, cool and damp, but that's to be expected this time of year.

I did however, go next door to visit my friend Brenda. She has a 20 y/o daughter with the mind of a 10 y/o - FASD and the kid just loves me.
I sat on the floor for a while and played tic tac toe with her on her plastic play set, then Brenda and I played a long game of Scrabble and talked.

I made a dinner of mac and cheese with cubed ham and french fried onions, with spinach.

Two more days off, then it's back to work for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cold and windy here today. I can feel it in my bones. I'm hoping this isn't a sign of things to come. I can't sit for long. I can't stand for long. When I'm out and about and walking I can't walk for long and it hurts to stand still. 

Being on so many meds sucks. They all have their side effects and interactions with other meds. I was on a blood thinner before along with a stomach pill. The combination of the two caused half my hair to fall out. A change in blood thinner and stopping the stomach pill reduced the hair falling out but increased pain. Just can't win. Ugh


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Cold and windy here today. I can feel it in my bones. I'm hoping this isn't a sign of things to come. I can't sit for long. I can't stand for long. When I'm out and about and walking I can't walk for long and it hurts to stand still.
> 
> Being on so many meds sucks. They all have their side effects and interactions with other meds. I was on a blood thinner before along with a stomach pill. The combination of the two caused half my hair to fall out. A change in blood thinner and stopping the stomach pill reduced the hair falling out but increased pain. Just can't win. Ugh



. Well I hope you find something! It's still like way hot here.. like thinking about going out to the back yard and laying down for a tan kind of sun. lol


----------



## Galvatron

Av8r3400 said:


> Modified Rotax 912 UL, 105 hp.




I am guessing that is air and water cooled combined,is this a common engine in light aircraft?? i never would have guessed 105hp would have had enough grunt,i am guessing the gearing is what gives it it's punch.


----------



## Galvatron

Today i am tasked with trying to talk to my 20 year old daughter on behalf of my wife and myself....i sense i may hit the red button


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good luck. At that age they figure they have everything figured out and know everything and are beyond advice.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Good luck. At that age they figure they have everything figured out and know everything and are beyond advice.



The chat went well...i got called a moron several times, sulk face kicked in and she went walk-about-creek....better than expected

Why did i have kids....use a condom


----------



## Umberto

I'll be grilling country ribs and watching the Seahawk's tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Depends on if I get called in to work.
This is technically a day off which falls in with my long weekend off, however, technically I am on call.


----------



## Angelface

How much do you think it would cost to pay someone to make dinner for everyone for at least 5 days week? They can have the weekends off... we will just eat out on those nights.  ugh... making dinner on my own.. is just sooo much fun.


----------



## tiredretired

Installed a tonneau cover on my truck.  That took about 5 minutes.  Now I don't have to shovel the snow out of it this winter every time I want to put stuff in the box.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am back to work now after my long break off.
Right now I am tired as hell.
The End.


----------



## Angelface

Had a rough morning and another moment I would rather forget. It's really nice to have this thing called music... it really improves your mood and makes it feel a lot better most of the time.. depending on what you are listing to however..


----------



## Umberto

I ran errands today and got a subbing job for tomorrow. 

I finally went to Total Wine and what a store!!!! The next time I will spend more time browsing.


----------



## Galvatron

Looking after my sick Granddaughter, she was up all night with a fever and tummy cramps so she needs a little loving,popped on a beef stew to simmer so that's dinner sorted,have to do a out of town run in a few hours as my Daughter is having dental work done at the specialist we have entrusted.

Now for some online shopping, with my son moving house i want to give them a head start on materials as the house even though is in pretty good order it does need some upgrades, looking for deals on wood flooring,carpets and french doors to fit a 8ft opening, not much.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll be sitting at home recouping from yesterday.  A friend from camp and I went out to bring out the truck camper and finish covering things up/winterizing the camper etc.  I'm paying for yesterday now since it's raining outside and I'm sitting here in pain unable to barely move.  Ugh!


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'll be sitting at home recouping from yesterday.  A friend from camp and I went out to bring out the truck camper and finish covering things up/winterizing the camper etc.  I'm paying for yesterday now since it's raining outside and I'm sitting here in pain unable to barely move.  Ugh!



Real easy to overdo things.  That rain is heading here for tomorrow so I'm going to get a little yard work done today in preparation for winter.  That will be here before we know it.  Fall is almost over, the foliage is past peak.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today was grand.
Nice cool weather spent shopping with my best friend Tonda.
We then had dinner at a little place in Ottawa, Ohio - Henry's.
They have the best fried chicken I have ever had.

Driving back home, there was a beautiful bright sun through the clouds.
It brought back a memory for me, the week before my Father passed away.

There too was a nice sun on the horizon that evening.
We'd just had a family cook out, but that was in July.
I remember sitting on the picnic table with him alone, and I said so Daddy, what do we do now?
He said to me, "Baby, we're just going to sit here in the sun."

I love when such simplistic things in life bring it all back for me.


----------



## Dmorency

Just finished cleaning my pellet stove. Messy job, but with -2 this morning and -4 the morning before yesterday means it will soon be needed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Turkey day today.  Happy Thanksgiving to all my canadian buddies here.  Heading over to my aunts for a big turkey dinner tonight.


----------



## tiredretired

Dmorency said:


> Just finished cleaning my pellet stove. Messy job, but with -2 this morning and -4 the morning before yesterday means it will soon be needed.



 We've been having about the same temps in the morning here except we call in 27-30F 

6 1/2 ton of pellets in the wood room so I too am ready to go.  After the last fire I clean and oil the inside of the stove so the first fire is always smokey as all hell for about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## Dmorency

TiredRetired said:


> We've been having about the same temps in the morning here except we call in 27-30F
> 
> 6 1/2 ton of pellets in the wood room so I too am ready to go.  After the last fire I clean and oil the inside of the stove so the first fire is always smokey as all hell for about 20 minutes or so.


What do you oil inside the stove? last year was my first year for my pellet stove so I'm new to pellets. I still have my wood furnace, but I love the pellet stove. Also, I find the cost of the pellets are about the same cost as having to buy wood. I'm too busy in the winter to cut my own wood these past few years.


----------



## tiredretired

Dmorency said:


> What do you oil inside the stove? last year was my first year for my pellet stove so I'm new to pellets. I still have my wood furnace, but I love the pellet stove. Also, I find the cost of the pellets are about the same cost as having to buy wood. I'm too busy in the winter to cut my own wood these past few years.



I use a light machine oil in a spray can to just put a coating on the inside of the stove after a good cleaning and vacuum.  Probably can get away without doing it, but I hate rust.  

I've been burning pellets since 2008 and love it.  I also burn cord wood on the coldest of days to help the pellet stove keep up but generally the pellet stove is all that is needed.  

I buy the same brand of pellets each year.  LG Pellets from Quebec.  They are awesome, burn hot as hell with very little ash.  Great pellets.  Sounds like I may be firing up the Harman Stove later this week as high temps are only forecast in the 40's.

Winter is right around the corner my friend.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

On our way to Thanksgiving dinner we stopped in at the advanced polling station designated for us and voted.  Got that out of the way so we can say we had an influence in the future of our country.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> On our way to Thanksgiving dinner *we stopped in at the advanced polling station designated for us and voted.  *Got that out of the way so we can say we had an influence in the future of our country.



Can't bitch if you don't vote.  That is why I always vote.  I love to bitch.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. It's a "pick the best from the worst" situation for this election. I don't agree with everything any of the parties involved propose. I ended up voting for who was the best for our area even though I know they won't get in for leadership of the country.


----------



## tiredretired

Guess we'll go for a ride in the roadster today.  It is supposed to be around 80 degrees and sunny.  This will be the last day for that.  Supposed to get snow flurries and cold by the end of the week. 

Yesterday, stored all the lawn furniture and cleaned off the deck for winter.  Put stabilizer in the mowers and stored them away for winter and serviced the snow blower.

God, I dread this coming winter.


----------



## JEV

Day one demolition of a partial basement renovation. Got a truck full of drywall and studs for the dump in the morning. Got the rough electric installed and getting ready for drywall tomorrow and framing a couple of openings for new doors. Just another day in paradise.


----------



## Angelface

Going to do some hobbies tonight once the kids go to bed... I really need to take my mind off things. I'm pretty sure I got my promotion. As excited as I am, I am also very nervous. I've worked hard for this, physically and more so mentally. I have never taken on this much responsibility in the workplace however, or over so many people who will come to me for directions and help. It's worth a try and I owe to myself to do just that.


----------



## Leni

When will you find out about the promotion?  

You know what?  That's exactly why we have hobbies.  

And you know what?  You owe it to yourself to do the very best that you can.  If not you will spend the rest of your life just wondering how far you could have gone.  GO GIRL!


----------



## JEV

Sanding drywall, priming and painting. May get to set the doors by days end. Should be substantially finished Friday, then tidy up the loose ends on Monday.


----------



## Galvatron

At the moment i am doing naff all...the house is so quiet i may just spend the day here.

I like the view of the garden this time of year.


----------



## Angelface

Leni said:


> When will you find out about the promotion?
> 
> You know what?  That's exactly why we have hobbies.
> 
> And you know what?  You owe it to yourself to do the very best that you can.  If not you will spend the rest of your life just wondering how far you could have gone.  GO GIRL!



Thanks!  I'll know for sure on the 18th.


----------



## MrLiberty

Well, yesterday was a typical day, grocery shopping, banking, and screaming at the Comcast idiots.  Today It's back to the store I go because I forgot a few things, laundry, and then more screaming at the Comcast idiots.


----------



## luvs

i'm sending f-u smooches to a few, & hugging most others-- they would be my friends.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> At the moment i am doing naff all...the house is so quiet i may just spend the day here.
> 
> I like the view of the garden this time of year.



Looks like you're as busy as me today.  I had to tell myself to sit down and rest today as my back has been in pain from being busy this week.  The bike is sitting in the garage in a few pieces now and there are things I could be doing to it but I'm in no shape.  It will be ready to go in the spring.

I noticed you have the same mouse as me.


----------



## tiredretired

Making Spaghetti Pie, Homemade bread and tossed salad for my FIL birthday.  Busy cooking day.  Bread is in the oven right now.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Looks like you're as busy as me today.  I had to tell myself to sit down and rest today as my back has been in pain from being busy this week.  The bike is sitting in the garage in a few pieces now and there are things I could be doing to it but I'm in no shape.  It will be ready to go in the spring.
> 
> I noticed you have the same mouse as me.



Problem is it did not last long...Daughter forgot her purse so i had to AGAIN drive to her collage out of town to drop it of or she would have starved to death,her words not mine....clocked up 80 miles today just running her arse around,lucky i love her, dont mean i like her some days

This evening was interesting,went to a open evening at my 13 year old daughters school,she as blown us away and is being invited to apply for a place at a collage from next year that specializes in science and engineering, it would mean if she gets the place should would have to leave main stream school but would get the world of education slapped on a plate,she is only 1 of 12 that has been invited to apply,im blown away.

As for the mouse Brian i hate it...keeps eating my bloody cheese.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be working today and tomorrow.
My schedule has been topsy-turvy for the last week.
I picked up today, then traded a day last week for tomorrow as a coworker is having a house party for the OSU/Penn State game.
Other than that, nothing thrilling to report lol

Oh, I'll be coming here more as opposed to another forum I've been on.
I cannot stand whiney assed liberals who lie through their teeth.

The end!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another round of physio this morning for me.  Now to sit at home in pain with the heat on my back for the remainder of the day so I can have enough strength to go to band practice tonight.  One day at a time for me.  Slow and steady.  Physio is trying to get me a taller walker so I can get out more.  The one I have now is too short as it was my grammas before she passed away.  I might take a spin this afternoon on the electric scooter just to get out of the house even though temps are near freezing and the wind is strong from the north.


----------



## Umberto

It never ends: yard work and will make dinner. The granddaughter will be coming for the weekend, too. 

I should find a hobby.


----------



## Catavenger

Trying to reinstall Ubuntu to my ancient (still has a floppy drive) desktop. I had it on but like a fool I found the XP recovery disk and reinstalled that. Not much even worked for me on XP. I found the Ubuntu disk and seem to have it on now.

 I'm running on about 3 and a half hours sleep. I have it going now and if I can I will log back in here from it. Wish me luck.


----------



## Catavenger

HURRAY if this posts than I'm back up and running on the desktop.

Always good to have backups.


----------



## Dmorency

Was out of town. My youngest son got married yesterday. Just got back home a hour ago in a snow storm.Yesterday was +7 and sun today 0 and snow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Swapping beds around today for the boys. Got rid of the bunk beds and got two singles. Also played guitar with the band at church again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to Mass this morning.

Then took a walk in the chilly air later in the afternoon.
This yellow dog (Shepherd mix) started following me, then trying to jump on me, so I started to walk faster which only made it more determined that it was going to jump on me. 
Finally I turned around and stomped at it and told it to GET!
It took off running.

I went to our church fall festival for dinner.
Mercy me, what a lot of food!
It's enough that I still have some left for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We skipped service this morning since I already went last night where I played guitar and sang.  Instead, we drove out to a farm as a family to spend a few hours with a group from my wife's work.  It was barely a couple degrees above freezing but the kids all had fun petting the animals.  We also got a wagon ride pulled by tractor (driven by another member here).  

I was alright with just the cane to walk around at first but after about 20 minutes or so I started hurting.  Ended up hauling out the walker out of the back of the vehicle so I'd have somewhere to sit down.

Oh, and I've had a cold for a week.  Try coughing when you've broken your back.  Not fun.  It feels like my spine is trying to pop out of my skin every time I cough. 

So all in all a good day for the family but tough on me.  I still powered through it for their sake.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like a full day there and fun too Brian.
Feel better soon, dear.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Sounds like a full day there and fun too Brian.
> Feel better soon, dear.



Thanks.  The days are getting harder and harder as the weather gets colder.  I may end up housebound till spring with the only time I leave the house being for physio a couple blocks away.  Physiotherapist basically told me that he doesn't see me ever getting back to close to what I was like before.  I walk with a cane, have my grampa's old mobility scooter, my grandma's old walker.  Physio is trying to get me a new walker though since the one I have is a few inches too short.   

Been struggling with that lately thinking about sitting out at camp and looking at the boat knowing I can't use it anymore.  Or my atv sitting there and although it comes in handy for me to get around the campsite, trails are off limits as my back can't handle the twisting and shock of the bumps.  It's full blown hunting season here and I was originally supposed to head out deer hunting with a long time buddy.  That all got put on hold since I can't even lift my arms higher than chest level without being in pain. I couldn't imagine trying to shoulder a rifle and absorb the impact of the recoil after pulling the trigger or tracking game on foot through the woods.

I do try to get out to walmart every now and then since they have the mobility scooters at the front when you first walk in.  I tried once to walk a loop around the store pushing a cart since it's a inconspicuous way of walking with a walker without everyone staring at you. I only made it about 3/4's of the way around the store.  At first glance, people see me and have no clue that I'm injured.  So when they see me with a cane, they stop and stare and point.  That doesn't bother me though.  As the days go on it's becoming more of a mental struggle to cope with the injuries and the recovery.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks.  The days are getting harder and harder as the weather gets colder.  I may end up housebound till spring with the only time I leave the house being for physio a couple blocks away.  Physiotherapist basically told me that he doesn't see me ever getting back to close to what I was like before.  I walk with a cane, have my grampa's old mobility scooter, my grandma's old walker.  Physio is trying to get me a new walker though since the one I have is a few inches too short.
> 
> Been struggling with that lately thinking about sitting out at camp and looking at the boat knowing I can't use it anymore.  Or my atv sitting there and although it comes in handy for me to get around the campsite, trails are off limits as my back can't handle the twisting and shock of the bumps.  It's full blown hunting season here and I was originally supposed to head out deer hunting with a long time buddy.  That all got put on hold since I can't even lift my arms higher than chest level without being in pain. I couldn't imagine trying to shoulder a rifle and absorb the impact of the recoil after pulling the trigger or tracking game on foot through the woods.
> 
> I do try to get out to walmart every now and then since they have the mobility scooters at the front when you first walk in.  I tried once to walk a loop around the store pushing a cart since it's a inconspicuous way of walking with a walker without everyone staring at you. I only made it about 3/4's of the way around the store.  At first glance, people see me and have no clue that I'm injured.  So when they see me with a cane, they stop and stare and point.  That doesn't bother me though.  As the days go on it's becoming more of a mental struggle to cope with the injuries and the recovery.




First of all, don't believe for a moment what the therapists tell you.
The human body is a wonderful thing, and you are young enough to fool anyone, I believe.. to coming one day to a full recovery, nearly the same man you were before.

I once was badly injured in a car crash and had to learn how to talk again because of the open head injury, the mobility wasn't the difficult part although that took some time too.

We are both lucky to be alive, and I think you're going to do everything again- with all of this behind you like a bad dream.


----------



## EastTexFrank

My grand daughter from the UK who is studying international law just spent 6 weeks weeks with us while she was interning with our local County DA.  She had never seen or handled a firearm and the DA told her that everybody should know how to shoot a gun.  Enter grand dad!!!  I took her down into the lake bottom and we shot about 15 different firearms in one afternoon.  She had a ball.  I must admit, I did too.

Unfortunately after she left, all those those guns had to be cleaned and oiled and put back up.  That's what I've been doing all day today ... cleaning and oiling guns and putting them back into the safe.  There's something therapeutic about stripping guns down, cleaning them and putting them back together.  

I know, I'm sick.  On rainy days when I can't work outside I also have shoe and boot cleaning days.  When you get to my age, it doesn't take much to keep you happy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> First of all, don't believe for a moment what the therapists tell you.
> The human body is a wonderful thing, and you are young enough to fool anyone, I believe.. to coming one day to a full recovery, nearly the same man you were before.
> 
> I once was badly injured in a car crash and had to learn how to talk again because of the open head injury, the mobility wasn't the difficult part although that took some time too.
> 
> We are both lucky to be alive, and I think you're going to do everything again- with all of this behind you like a bad dream.



I hear ya.  Been through that as well when I was a child.  I was struck by a truck and ended up with a broken jaw and right phemur.  After 4 weeks I woke up from a coma and had to relearn how to walk and talk again.  6 years of physio and medical appointments followed.

I'm not giving up this battle by any means. My heels are dug in for the long haul.  It does get very depressing sitting here day after day though in pain to the point I don't want to move an inch in fear of pain in my back.


----------



## Leni

Relaxing at the beach.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leni said:


> Relaxing at the beach.


Lucky you, Leni.
Enjoy it.


----------



## MrLiberty

Pulling my hair out trying to get at least one of my computers to work properly.  My one computer is so old I can't download any upgrades anymore.  And this one I download windows ten and it didn't finish the download and now I have no desktop.  I don't even know how I got on-line, but I was able to get a window open and now I have to keep it open so I don't loose the connection.  I have been working on these two pieces of crap for two days now,* AND I AIN"T FRIGGIN HAPPY!   *


----------



## Angelface

I have my interview in about 20 minutes... I am a total nervous wreck right now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good luck on the interview.

Typical day for me.  Felt not too bad when I first opened my eyes then I moved and the pain set into my back.  Barely made it to the kitchen without being in excruciating pain.  Realized this morning during my morning shower that I'm having a hell of a time washing my hair now since I can barely lift my arms more than a couple inches.  So I remembered that I had the truck booked in to get scanned since the battery is draining down after only sitting for a day and I end up having to boost it with a spare battery I have for the boat.(yes, I changed the battery only a month ago)  Something happened while I was in the hospital and she was sitting for a month.

I got a ride home after leaving the truck at the garage for them to test/scan and hopefully find out what is drawing down the battery when it's sitting.`

This afternoon's task is to drag my butt down to physio for more torture.  Thankfully it's not far and I can use the electric scooter to get there if the truck isn't ready yet.


----------



## Angelface

Thank you. It went pretty well... I nailed a lot of questions but  I screwed up on the what is your greatest weakness question. I hate that.. because everything you can come up with just is a negative and is frowned upon on the job. lolol Anyways, I will know on Friday!!!


----------



## rback33

Probably going to leave work... to go to work... helping my brother-in-law cut milo


----------



## Galvatron

rback33 said:


> Probably going to leave work... to go to work... helping my brother-in-law cut milo



Good to see you pop home sir...im off to bed i have some cunning plans for tomorrw


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I don't know.

As I said in an earlier post, I took my grand daughter shooting.  Unfortunately, she fell in love with a 12 gauge shotgun and blew the hell out out of my particle board target holder.  

Having said that, I bought my wife a Ruger LCR for her birthday and she was kinda ticked off that she didn't come shooting with us but after our grand daughter was finished blowing the hell out of the backer board there was nothing left to hold a target of any kind.   

So, in the interest of peace and quiet, I spent all day building a new target holder out of 2x4's and a half sheet of plywood that I had laying around the place.  She always says that I overbuild stuff and I guess that she's right again.  We're going shooting on Sunday and I'm going to start coaching her for her concealed carry permit test.  We'll see what happens.  Wish me luck!!!!


----------



## luvs

looking into an ol' pal's cause. it's cancer, & she is a dear luv. we donated, except that really isn't enough. we hafta be by her side. so, by her side we shall be!~


----------



## Melensdad

Installing the last of the wall tile.  Finally.


----------



## Angelface

I got a call today and got my promotion that I have been working hard for! yay!!


----------



## waybomb

Angelface said:


> I got a call today and got my promotion that I have been working hard for! yay!!



Good for you. Congrats!


----------



## Angelface

waybomb said:


> Good for you. Congrats!



Thank u!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Congrats to you on the promotion!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Angelface said:


> I got a call today and got my promotion that I have been working hard for! yay!!



CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## luvs

deciding why he's wrong & i'm not. that took 1.5 seconds. he's wrong. i'm not.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I am having a slow time trying to get on here.
The transfer of data has been slow with pages freezing.


----------



## tiredretired

Changed wireless carriers today.  Spent forever in the AT&T Store.  Almost as bad a buying a new car.  Harder then working.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Unwinding today from a week of appointments. If it's not physio it's eye appts or dental appts for the kids. Only two more appts today. We do have some adult fun planned this evening. Going on a haunted walk out at the old fort in town.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Right now I am having a slow time trying to get on here.
> The transfer of data has been slow with pages freezing.




welcome to my world.......

I'm waiting for my new computer to arrive.  I'm using my very old laptop, (got this in 2002 with Windows XP,) the small computer that I had, it was old too, but I had windows 7 on it.  I was able to load windows 10, but that took forever, and it only lasted two days when all of a sudden I get an error message in start up that read, "Critical error, desktop not responding, restarting your computer will fix the problem."  it didn't.  So out came this old model and it seems to be working ok for now.


----------



## Galvatron

My son Stephen his moving house today so was at his house at 6am to disconnect his appliances.

Back home for the time being taking care of the grankids why they break their backs and load the truck,caught my unwanted adopted son Jack unaware this morning..first time i see him in 2 months and what a surprise 

Going to be a fun day.


----------



## luvs

waiting on blake & then a nap. i get a morning to myself & he calls. & calls. until i invite him over, so as to get a nap.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going in to work at 1pm.
Same tomorrow.
Same on Monday.


----------



## Galvatron

Yesterday was a tough day for my son moving home but in the long run he knows it is for the best as it is bigger for his family to grow.

I am taking this week off to start the work that needs doing to improve his home,so much do do it's the whole house so we have a plan,start with the children's bedrooms and lounge,total revamp on walls ceiling and floors,then we will hit the entrance hall stairs ect and kitchen last.

The garden is for next year.

Grab a paintbrush i need help 

PS...i got my £30k back


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Yesterday was a tough day for my son moving home but in the long run he knows it is for the best as it is bigger for his family to grow.
> 
> I am taking this week off to start the work that needs doing to improve his home,so much do do it's the whole house so we have a plan,start with the children's bedrooms and lounge,total revamp on walls ceiling and floors,then we will hit the entrance hall stairs ect and kitchen last.
> 
> The garden is for next year.
> 
> Grab a paintbrush i need help
> 
> PS...i got my £30k back


Sadly, my passport was revoked for being a dork, so I can't come to help you out.

Me and the Mrs went for a 3.8 mile hike this morning, then stopped to get lunch meat for the upcoming week lunches. Now off to deal with the leaves that fill the yard on a daily basis Inge Fall.


----------



## MrLiberty

Couldn't sleep so I went to the grocery store at 6am, was home by 7.  I made breakfast for my mom, then came home for a nap, still couldn't sleep.  So, I'm watching the Lions on the tele in the hope I get bored and fall a sleep.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

MrLiberty said:


> Couldn't sleep so I went to the grocery store at 6am, was home by 7.  I made breakfast for my mom, then came home for a nap, still couldn't sleep.  So, I'm watching the Lions on the tele in the hope I get bored and fall a sleep.



  Sadly I know what that's like unable to sleep.  I had a few sleepless nights myself lately.

On the agenda today....went to church this morning.  I was going to skip it today since I played the service last night but I went as my wife is now in the choir and sings on sundays.  We came home and I made an executive decision that I needed to park my butt on the lazyboy with the heat on my back and watch the Talledega Nascar race on tv.  Other than the odd restroom break that is the plan of the day.  I need to rest my legs and feet since they've been sore and tingling for a few days and I often feel as though I'm going to fall over at any moment when I stand.


----------



## Galvatron

Just applied for my daughter to attend a specialist science and engineering collage, if she gets in she will in short start collage at the age of 14 which would be 2 years earlier than most kids get to,clearly she has my looks and mom's brains

Very proud of my girl...fingers crossed now it is going to be a long wait finding out.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for work time to roll around and upping my post count.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went out to clean up a few things in the back yard.  Took a walk to the end of the block with the new walker.  Legs gave out on me when I got back.  Now just fighting off the tingling numbness throughout my body till it's time for physio.


----------



## Galvatron

Just had major twinge in my back....bollox this is gonna hurt


----------



## Angelface

I'm sooooo tired. Yesterday was my first day of training and I was just so very very tired from taking it all in. There is so much to learn still as well and I feel just exhausted. I've been coming home and just going right to bed and then tonight.. well it's going to be the same story very soon.


----------



## luvs

damn weather, sludge-ridden season has me beat. i despise non-winters. i snooze, & snooze, to avoid November, & spetember, & sorta august, too. they make me so sluggish &  sad, fer a non-given-sorta-reason, that none too many can truly get.
we keep nearing that dear, dear, love that i call wintertime & holidays. i'm due @ a pub early on, & i think blake may be due here, too. i made dinner-- meatballs of turkey/spinach/parmesan/tomato, & veggie salad. bought them both @ a market. saw my nurse, then when she was on her way, took way too many minutes to lysol my place.......  if these meowers tip over another trash-can-- sigh. i so give in.


----------



## squerly

Angelface said:


> I'm sooooo tired. Yesterday was my first day of training and I was just so very very tired from taking it all in. There is so much to learn still as well and I feel just exhausted. I've been coming home and just going right to bed and then tonight.. well it's going to be the same story very soon.


So you got the job, cool!


----------



## Angelface

squerly said:


> So you got the job, cool!



Sure did! Thank you! !


----------



## Galvatron

Back flips...just kidding i am trying to heal fast from this silly back pop issue.


----------



## Angelface

I am soooo bored right now. ugh...


----------



## rback33

drudging through Friday... got home from my overnight business excursion about 8:30 last night... most of the office is either there, sick, or off today... so quiet it's unnerving...


----------



## tiredretired

Visited the nursing home, then went grocery shopping, Staples to get a 2016 Daily Planner.  Forget to put oatmeal on the grocery list so a quick run to the General Store in town for that and then make some Oatmeal Cookies. Then maybe watch a movie, have ONE beer and then take a nap.  

Some say I'm lazy, but it takes all my time (Joe Walsh)


----------



## pirate_girl

The most exciting thing I did today happened a couple of hours ago.

I went to a very fine Italian restaurant with my best friend.

I got the Sausage Siciliano, with a house salad and stuffed garlic bread.

These two guys sitting at the bar hit on us before we even got the menus.
The one wanted to buy me a drink, I told him we came to eat, not to drink.

Then I looked at her with my eyes wide open and said "anywayyyyyy, what were we talking about?" 
He slipped back over on the bar stool, tail between legs.

Now y'all know why I'm still single. LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Semi productive day for me.  Sent the kiddies off to school in their Halloween costumes then headed to the complex again for a two hour workout.  Did some banking this afternoon and went to band practice this evening.  Back has just about had it for today.  But feels good to get things done again instead of sitting at home staring at the walls.


----------



## luvs

we're getting drunk, & watching women get implants. high lol value, lemme tell yinz. blake is gonna sign my boob. i dunno why- he said he would luv to, so i gave in.
my boob shall now have a signature. until later on, when i wash that away.


----------



## squerly

luvs said:


> my boob shall now have a signature.


----------



## Dmorency

squerly said:


>


----------



## JEV

Went squirrel hunting with my brother. Took the .177 cal pellet rifle and brought home a couple of nutters for the stew pot.

.


----------



## pirate_girl

Played a couple of games of Scrabble with my friend Brenda and had pizza.
It's raining (again).. sigh...


----------



## luvs

squerly said:


>


 
 we're talking.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> we're talking.


Don't do it.


----------



## Umberto

It poured here all day and the drought is not an issue now. 
I made a funeral potato casserole to take to church tomorrow
and did the usual chores around here.


----------



## JEV

luvs said:


> we're talking.



For the love of God and all that is holy, please spare us.


----------



## pirate_girl

She ain't gonna do it, so stop waiting.


----------



## luvs

we have pix of that one.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> we have pix of that one.



.. and you aren't going to post it, Aubrey.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to the 11:30AM mass, then lunch after.

It's going to be sunny today, with a high of 66 degrees.


----------



## squerly

Changed the batteries in all the driveway motion sensors.  Safety has once again been established behind energized tubes of zinc, manganese and potassium.


----------



## JEV

Was going to do leaves, but the West wind is too strong today. Instead, we're going to take the grandkids on a hike, per their request. The leaves will have to wait till another day. Supposed to be a nice week, so no problem.


----------



## tiredretired

Been watching how to videos on changing out a HDD on my imac.  Should be an easy enough job overall.  I think I shall try and save a few hundred bucks and do it myself.  I think my wife plans on going shopping that day.


----------



## FrancSevin

We have been adding a roof extension to the sun room and moving a 20 ft long wall back 4 feet.  Checking my math toady I noted my engineering of the structure was based on  a 6/12 roof.  Instead we have a 4/12 roof.  So to achieve 50Lb snow load, I must cut it back a few inches _and_ lay in some sister rafters.

 Good thing I put it all together with screws. But still tedious work.  I will be all day getting back to where I started and then tomorrow adding in new lumber.

 Winter be coming and with all this global warming,, I expect that extra snow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> In a million years i never expected to open this thread and find it had downgraded itself to sloth status, if i want to see drunken women both ends of the spectrum showing off their undesirable underdeveloped/over the hill saggy pushed up parts i would i would have just tuned in to a TV show called horrible bodies on channel 4.



Well..aren't you the king of decency.. I seem to recall you destroying a thread one time to the point where other folks no longer wanted to participate.
Yeah, you were that guy.

..the same guy who posted pics of himself completely naked on NCT except for wearing an apron, even showing his bare ass- and then the one laying on his back on the bed with a wooden spoon between his legs to look like a hard on.

You make me ill with your self-righteous tripe.


----------



## Umberto

I went to church and behaved myself. Today was a pot luck and made funeral Potatoes. I doubt I'd do them again for church but they were well recieved. 

Time for Seahawks and Dallas.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> We have been adding a roof extension to the sun room and moving a 20 ft long wall back 4 feet.  Checking my math toady I noted my engineering of the structure was based on  a 6/12 roof.  Instead we have a 4/12 roof.  So to achieve 50Lb snow load, I must cut it back a few inches _and_ lay in some sister rafters.
> 
> Good thing I put it all together with screws. But still tedious work.  I will be all day getting back to where I started and then tomorrow adding in new lumber.
> 
> Winter be coming and with all this global warming,, I expect that extra snow.



  Supposed to measure twice, cut once, Franc.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> ROFLMAO! I remember that! What a blast from the past. I remember that nobody wanted to touch that apron after it touched your Adonis-like body. Ahhhhh, the good old days. LMAO!!!!





TiredRetired said:


> LMAO, if you're ever in the states, do me a favor.  LEAVE MY COOKING APRON ALONE, PLEASE.  LOL!



Knowing i tickled both your fancy i feel inspired to cook again

Live and learn...yes live and learn.


----------



## pirate_girl

Let's you and I just take the high road with this one, Aubrey.

FWIW, I never posted my naked boobs in this thread.

Sad that some men on here that gawk and spring into action over the mere posting of any woman in a bikini, poo poo a woman showing her STILL WELL FIRM 55 y/o tatas in a ummmm, bra.

My turn.
ROFLMAO (only I'm not).


----------



## luvs

lollie,  i  too


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> lollie,


----------



## Doc

New thread created.   What are you doing today: ADULT CONTENT VERSION

If you want to post questionable adult content post it there please.

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=72595


----------



## pirate_girl

Good idea and thank you, Doc.


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoyed a chilly walk earlier. The sky is clear and bright, full of stars!
Went to A&W for dinner.
Didn't cook at all today.


----------



## luvs

i . TY, pseudo-Mom.

 p.s.-- i have not gotten rid of those yet.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i . *TY, pseudo-Mom.*
> 
> p.s.-- i have not gotten rid of those yet.




I promise to never try and Mother you again.
Can't help it if you concern me at times.
And that's the story, morning glory.


----------



## luvs

i appreciate you, luv. figure you would get my satitre--


----------



## luvs

hugs & luv


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> hugs & luv



Right back at'cha chickaroo..
 lol


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> .. and you aren't going to post it, Aubrey.



nope.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> nope.


So, what did you have for dinner?

I went to A&W for a cheeseburger and onion rings.
After church, I intended to get pancakes at the diner for a late lunch, but they were packed (they always are on Sunday).. so I looked around and finally found a seat and told Bonnie I'd take a coffee and a cinnamon roll.
'


----------



## Catavenger

Just finishing my latest cat story. This one is _*very strange: http://catavenger.net/THEGHOSTOFSTALIN/theghostofstalin.html*_


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Just finishing my latest cat story. This one is _*very strange: http://catavenger.net/THEGHOSTOFSTALIN/theghostofstalin.html*_



Victoria reminds me of the neighbour's cat Chester, only he's a short hair.
He's a Morris lookalike.


----------



## Catavenger

I found Victoria a few years ago on one of the the few super duper rainy evenings here she was at my glass sliding door looking in half dead it took 
A LOT of care to get her to survive.

Oh who are those snowcat people in that story?


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> I found Victoria a few years ago on one of the the few super duper rainy evenings here she was at my glass sliding door looking in half dead it took
> A LOT of care to get her to survive.
> 
> *Oh who are those snowcat people in that story?*


Fill me in. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I am going to bed.


----------



## Catavenger

Snooze well !


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Supposed to measure twice, cut once, Franc.


Every rafter was perfect. I cut them and drilled them in the shop  using a jig.   Fly ends lined up like soldiers. I was damn proud of my cuts on all 14 of them.  Today I stood on a ladder with a circular saw and tried to cut precisely without falling on my arss.

It was my original math. And as "Barbi" once said before they pulled her off the shelves at the K-Mart..."Math is hard"


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Victoria reminds me of the neighbour's cat Chester, only he's a short hair.
> He's a Morris lookalike.




I miss my cat. Granddaughter catnapped him last summer.

 Merlin was a good mouser and kept the squirrels out of the attic.


----------



## luvs

drinkin' jager & reading between lines as i wait fer blake. contending/ a fever, too. see if my nurse'll brng me meds. dialing her & him both.


----------



## luvs

my Mom is sending me to a hospital. i'm ill & she cannot be here.


----------



## tiredretired

Sold my old cell phone on eBay so I need to take it to the PO this afternoon.  Then to the pet store to get a pair of Ruff Wear hiking shoes for the terrier.


----------



## Galvatron

TiredRetired said:


> Sold my old cell phone on eBay so I need to take it to the PO this afternoon.  Then to the pet store to get a pair of Ruff Wear hiking shoes for the terrier.



Purchased a new cell phone today due to the old one having a crack in the screen, i only do Sony phones and the new one is water proof so expect me to get frisky in the shower and have my make up artist on standby, Jev does my touch up work 

Been shopping with my son for his new house....carpets,wood floor,coving and light fittings,cant work out why the last owner of this house had hooks everywhere...you name it he had a hook for it...fucking hookers

Jack my Grandson started his new school today,little nervous but done just great ,4 year olds adapt so well, he got Transformer today

Busy but fun day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After I sent the four kiddies off to school and the missus off to work I headed to the complex to continue my work out routine.  Following that a trip to physio was in order.


----------



## squerly

luvs said:


> drinkin' jager & reading between lines as i wait fer blake. contending/ a fever, too. see if my nurse'll brng me meds. dialing her & him both.


em, you can't drink Jager at 8:40 in the AM Luv's.  Not if you want to live very long that is.


----------



## luvs

i say, 'live life while you can'. & i got a script so as to avoid having to be inpatient. my stomach is knots & i get ill kind of often. i contend. & i'm a grown woman w/ a limit on life. i'll drink as i please. jager happens to have herbal elements of great benefit.


----------



## FrancSevin

squerly said:


> Changed the batteries in all the driveway motion sensors. Safety has once again been established behind energized tubes of zinc, manganese and potassium.



Sounds serious. I'll tell my Crossie friends to be more careful and not ever mess up your lawn again.


----------



## luvs

my Dad keeps dialing me. i think he misses us. here my blake, now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had to hang around until 3pm to see if I was going to get called in to work (didn't- hip hip hoorayhay!)
I do like having all 4 days of the long weekend off, tyvm.

Went to the Hallmark store looking for specific scents and sizes of candles.
Went to Black Swamp Antiques to browse.

Took a walk, had spaghetti for dinner.


----------



## luvs

i cannot snooze, so i'm gonna look thru my blake's travel-bag, instead. he left it here, so, i now have an obligation to be nebby.


----------



## JEV

going squirrel hunting.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> going squirrel hunting.



I knew you were nuts....i am relocating a washer and dryer to make a kitchen have a better flow.


----------



## Galvatron

Now i am off to fit some new lights for my son.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading off to the gym again for a morning workout as soon as the kiddies head off to school.  Followed by another round of physio.  I've set a personal goal to get myself back into good enough shape to be able to function semi normally again by next summer.  To make that happen I need to do as much as I can handle.  No more sitting around on my butt waiting for my back to get better on it's own.


----------



## pirate_girl

I got up with the birds and sunshine.

Looks like it's going to be a beautiful day here.
Highs in the 70s and lows in the 50s for the next few days.

Back to work today - which I am looking forward to.


----------



## Melensdad

Getting out a ladder and cleaning gutters this morning


----------



## Galvatron

Need to make a small cupboard to fit round a gas meter, repair 2 doors and prep 8 doors in total for painting.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ultrasound first thing this morning followed by an xray to check on my back. Then another appointment this afternoon. And some people think I just sit on my butt at home nowadays. Lol. If it's not physio its xrays ultrasound or blood work.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is my day off.
Doing laundry presently.
Fun fun fun!


----------



## Galvatron

Guy Fawkes night...now knowing how guns and knives are banned in the UK PC BS Euro run society i live i shall spend the evening throwing spoons in the air and banging rocks in the hope of a spark. 

And to top it off it is pissing down with a wet substance outside.


----------



## pirate_girl

Guy Fawkes ; the only man to ever to enter Parliament with honest intentions.


----------



## tiredretired

74 degrees here today. One of the warmest November days here I can ever remember.  God bless global warming.  I could learn to like this shit.  

First thing this morning made a Chicken & Penne casserole then put it in the fridge for tonight's dinner.

After that, I spent the day getting the flop top ready for winter storage. Wash, wax, can of Seafoam in the gas then filled her up with non ethanol high test. Then took her for a cruise with the top down. 

She'll go in the storage unit tomorrow if it isn't raining.  

All in all a great day to be alive.


----------



## D1005

Waiting for spring.


----------



## Galvatron

Working on my son's new house all this week....pulled off the shitty badly fitted electric fire today and found a nice fire place hole to turn in to a feature...had to cap off the chimney and remove some rather dodgy electrics...lined it roughly and laid out the first stages of a new fire surround to which will be a work in progress to how i feel best to play with it.

This house is a headache /very nice home in the making for my son and his family.


----------



## JEV

Did a little electrical job, quoted a paint job then went squirrel hunting. Added more meat to the freezer, thanks to the Hatsan .25 cal..


----------



## Av8r3400

Still building an airplane.

But getting closer…


----------



## MrLiberty

Today is a do nothing day so I'm able to come into the library and connect to wifi and play on the computer for a while.

I also worked on my TV.  I went out and bought a digital amplifier for the antenna and hooked it up this morning.  I went from 9 TV station to 36 stations now.  Many of the stations I thought were cable were not and I now have stations like Laff, Decades, and MeTV.  Screw cable and their high prices.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not much.
Finally get a couple of days off and what happens?!
I feel like I am coming down with a cold (or something)
waaaaaa waaaaaa waaaaa!


----------



## luvs

shoppin'. & my nurse lemme in on that he would be here in half an hour, giving me 20 minutes to primp. i'm half-asleep, although he should be here, soon. we're shoppin' & i'm then taking a nap. & there he is. see yinz later on!


----------



## pirate_girl

Have a good day, Aubs


----------



## Angelface

I am really hoping that for once.. everything goes smooth today. Because if so.. I am getting home around 2.pm and I am sleeping for 14 hours!!! I have already worked 28 hours in the last two days and umm.. well on 5 hours of sleep also due to sick kids. So yah... it's due!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading out to the remembrance day ceremony in a bit. Our oldest boy is marching in with his scouts troop to present a wreath. Both mine and my wife's grandfathers fought in ww2. It's a nice way to honor them for their service to our country.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmm let me see.
I got up and made coffee, then took Gretchen out to potty and fed her.
Then I browsed the forums, then I made myself some breakfast, then I had a shower and went to work just after 1pm and had a very good shift.
I got home roughly around 10:45, then took another quickie shower after taking Gretchen out again.

I made some tuna salad this morning during all that to take for my work lunch, on a big croissant, along with carrot and celery sticks and a vanilla Greek yogurt.

I lead such a thrilling predictable life (at the moment) and am thankful for that. lol


----------



## deand1

I picked up my Dodge Power Wagon engine from the machine shop yesterday so today I will start the reassembly process. Any helpers?


----------



## Angelface

I am sooo tired, but I really do not want to go to bed. I'm trying to figure out what makes me more tired. Physical work or mental work. All day it's constant critical thinking and decision making... I woke up at 1am this morning and couldn't go back to sleep because I couldn't keep my mind off everything I have done for the day and making sure that I did it right. Planning for the coming days and my employees... now my mind won't shut off... lol


----------



## JEV

Modified a pellet gun trigger this morning, and made Smothered Squirrel for me and my brother. It was really, really good, and the meat fell off the bone.

A friend bought a new Hatsan 95 Vortex .25 cal air rifle and stopped by to have me install the scope and adjust the trigger. Here's the first five pellets without any scope adjustment. I was impressed.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I am sooo tired, but I really do not want to go to bed. I'm trying to figure out what makes me more tired. Physical work or mental work. All day it's constant critical thinking and decision making... I woke up at 1am this morning and couldn't go back to sleep because I couldn't keep my mind off everything I have done for the day and making sure that I did it right. Planning for the coming days and my employees... now my mind won't shut off... lol



Mental work always makes me more tired, especially when we get hit with 2 or more admissions and all the lovely stuff that entails aside from everything else throughout the day that nursing involves.
After all these years, it doesn't keep me up nights though.
I make sure all the t's are crossed and i's dotted before I leave for the night.

That said, I have the days behind me now and will enjoy a day off tomorrow before working Friday thru Monday. 

It rained pretty hard here most of the day and now I am home with my doggie and relaxing until sleep time rolls around.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My trick to being happy at home and in general is to separate work from home. It's not easy. But when I leave the office for the day I mentally flip a switch and forget about everything work related. My wife and kids mean too much to me to be allowing work to come home with me and continue to stress me out. 

What am I doing today?  The usual. Physio this morning. Another appointment this afternoon.  Somewhere in my day I'd like to squeeze in a work out at the gym.


----------



## Galvatron

I need to pick up a table and chairs that i intend on restoring for my son...took a day away from working in his house to gather some re-focus on the job at hand,may pop up and get the wood work undercoated this afternoon.

Fire place wall looks ok for a cheap rebuild....happy with the oak floor it went down easy...table and chairs i will restore.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Mental work always makes me more tired, especially when we get hit with 2 or more admissions and all the lovely stuff that entails aside from everything else throughout the day that nursing involves.
> After all these years, it doesn't keep me up nights though.
> I make sure all the t's are crossed and i's dotted before I leave for the night.
> 
> That said, I have the days behind me now and will enjoy a day off tomorrow before working Friday thru Monday.
> 
> It rained pretty hard here most of the day and now I am home with my doggie and relaxing until sleep time rolls around.



It's when I get home and lay down do I reflect on, did I do that? did I remember to do this... I just need a find a way to channel out stress and worry better. It doesn't help when I didn't take any time off for over a year before this promotion, I was already burned out. lol Lucky you however!!! I'd do anything to just lay around the house, wear comfys all day and say screw the world for the day... Saturday seems to be so far away still that it feels like Monday. Haha


----------



## luvs

i went & drank a few, got 2 six-packs, & intend to put LMN movies on. i also intend to have far too many deli items & a salad, & put my newest Betsey Johnson tissues to use. LMN movies often lead to that. then, wash dishes, dagnabbit. i'm so getting a maid.


----------



## squerly

Picked up my boat at the marina, just not up to paying them $275.00 a month for another 6-7 months while we wait out Winter.  Loaded the track hoe for its trip to Kubota for repair (thumb not working correctly), took the dogs to the middle field for a good long run.  And now, BREWSKI!


----------



## Doc

I worked today, ran a few errands and helped DW move some stuff from the basement to a trash pile.  Cleaning up getting ready for a turkey day party.
We put the boats away for the winter last weekend, in my pole barn.   I fit 4 in there.  My 29ft, a 22 ft cabin cruiser, 21 ft open bow and a 20ft ski boat.  2 SIL's boats and son's boat.   At $275 a month for boat storage!   I get a big fat Zero.     Oh well, it's family.   
Do you have an under roof place for your boat Squerly?  If not you can get it wrapped and that seals them up pretty good.   Just a pain to take off next spring.
Congrats on successfully towing your hoe up and down the hills.


----------



## squerly

Doc said:


> Do you have an under roof place for your boat Squerly?


Last time it stayed here (and not at a marina) I put it in the barn.  But no room this year as I'm working on the Jeep. i.e.  Spending an absurd amount of time trying to make something new out of something old.    You'd think I'd learn.  So I'll put the stock covers on the boat and then cover it again with something else, and it'll have to live outside for awhile.  It'll be OK.


----------



## luvs

i spent another evening on my cell w/ my Dad, whom is obviously in need of someone to talk to. i said he ought find a shrink, & leave me & my brother, my guy & my Mom be for a few, as we have lives to live. told him to either wallow in his self-pity, or to actually fking pull himself together & be an adult, live that life that he was given, & quit whining worse than a bitch w/ pms. he quit his whining.


----------



## JEV

Made the Summer/Winter transition from garage & shed. Full shed, clean garage and snow blower is in the garage for the season.

Then it was play time with the .25 cal pellet rifle...


----------



## Umberto

I've not had a good squirrel feed since I graduated from college in 78. I'm impressed with today's pellet guns.


----------



## luvs

taking an evening to myself. unless one of my pals dial me & wanna see me. bartender is looking to see me. i spent my last few $$, tho may visit to chit-chat & get info on gifts to get fer those guys. plus, i'm making a salad, & she is health-conscious, so i may take her one, as well.

 otherwise, i put nail-tint onto my 1 nail, & i'm soon to bleach my tresses & dye them. still looking through my colors of dyes. that could take awhile, tho. i have scads of those.


----------



## Leni

Besides the usual stuff I'll be watching football and knitting.  The Santa Annas are blowing again so I'll have to water.


----------



## Gunsrus

I'm getting ready to play Call of Juarez: Gunslinger. I'm gonna kill me some yellow bellies tonight. Haha.


----------



## Angelface

Hmmm... it's a very cold but sunny saturday afternoon, so what am I doing? I am sitting here with my finger in a mint chocolate cookie chip cookie dough container from Papa Murphy's..... I am soooo bad... so very very bad!!!!


----------



## Umberto

Did some shopping and prepping a pheasat dinner for tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's just gone past midnight.
I worked today, but was pleased to find I was in the nursing home and not rehab.
I like to get moved around a bit... keeps things interesting.

I stopped for some quiche at my favourite place on the way, but they'd sold out, so I got a wonderful smoked cheddar turkey panini and some chips to go.


----------



## Angelface

Going to church today.... I have mixed feelings about it. I used to go all the time... now it's more less sitting there and listening to about how we are always not doing enough and all the depressing news in the world. It's not always like that, but I also have a hard time not falling asleep. Plus I am in a dress... I don't know why I did that to myself either.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's Sunday during football season.  I'll be plonked in front of the TV all day watching all three games.  I won't be doing much unless it's an emergency.  

My wife went to the store yesterday, nothing unusual about that, she goes almost every day, but she came home with the fixin's for a Greek/Middle Eastern Mezza.  I'll be nibbling all through the games as lunch/afternoon snack/dinner will take hours.  Life is good!!!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Going for a walk shortly as it is 50 degrees and sunny. A gorgeous Vermont day for November.


----------



## Umberto

I just got home from church and will watch the Seahawks, fix dinner, and pack for a little road trip.


----------



## squerly

Last winter I had the marina Winterize my boat and then just before Summer I had them take it out of the water and clean it up.  Bottom always needs to be cleaned and there is always plenty of yuck that forms on the fiberglass over the winter.  

I had a few houses (rentals) I was working on so it was a couple of months before I got to take my boat out.  I didn't notice any damage to the boat until I dove off the side and there, bigger than life, was this nasty scratch.  

When we docked I rounded up the manager and we discussed the damage.  30 minutes of discussion ends up with he telling me that had I said something earlier there might have been something he could do but at this late date, how does he know that I didn't damage my own boat and I'm now trying to get them to fix damage.  

And at the end of the day, I guess he's right.  People today have -0- accountability and I can see them trying to pull that on him.  But it still doesn't sit well with me, given I know it was them that did it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We skipped church today since we went last night. I led half the songs at that service as we shared the stage with another singing group. Yesterday was busy. Men's breakfast group at the church  in the morning followed by a trip to camp to check things out. Back to the church at 4 for the 5 pm service then over to friends for cards last night. Got home late last night so we decided to stay home today. This afternoon I went out to check out a piece of property for my parents who are presently in Texas for the winter. 

We played a board game with the boys this afternoon.


----------



## pirate_girl

I didn't go to Mass this morning and feel kind of guilty about it.
However, I did do a wee bit of overtime to help the night staff get things going.
Maybe God will forgive me? 

Dinner was a meatball marinara sub from Subway, foot long.
I am not one to boycott the place because of El Pervo Jared Fogle.
I knew Subway before that and will continue to Eat Fresh! there anytime I please.


----------



## tiredretired

I don't think I have been to a Subway in years.  Do they still cut their rolls by taking a V out of the top?  I always thought that was kinda weird.  I may be dating myself here.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> I don't think I have been to a Subway in years.  Do they still cut their rolls by taking a V out of the top?  I always thought that was kinda weird.  I may be dating myself here.


I don't know about cutting their rolls like that?
As far as I've always known they just cut the fresh roll in half, old man.. 

I am working again today. It's cold, but is to warm up gradually into Friday.
Speaking of... hurry Friday! That's the beginning of a week off for me.
Thanksgiving with my family will be this coming Saturday.


----------



## MrLiberty

Celebrating, today I paid off my last credit card.  I am credit card free and also have no debit card.  I will pay by check or cash only.  Screw them high interest rates.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I don't know about cutting their rolls like that?
> As far as I've always known they just cut the fresh roll in half, old man..
> 
> I am working again today. It's cold, but is to warm up gradually into Friday.
> Speaking of... hurry Friday! That's the beginning of a week off for me.
> Thanksgiving with my family will be this coming Saturday.



Before your time.  Obviously.  And they used to make their rolls fresh in house daily.  Bet they don't do that anymore either.  



MrLiberty said:


> Celebrating, today I paid off my last credit card.  I am credit card free and also have no debit card.  I will pay by check or cash only.  Screw them high interest rates.



Congrats.  It's a great feeling is it not?


----------



## squerly

MrLiberty said:


> I will pay by check or cash only.  Screw them high interest rates.


Pay the card off each month and you will get interest free use.   And a nice, itemized statement that lists everything you bought.   The key of course is don't buy more than you can afford to pay each month. 

But you know that.


----------



## Leni

MrLiberty said:


> Celebrating, today I paid off my last credit card.  I am credit card free and also have no debit card.  I will pay by check or cash only.  Screw them high interest rates.



Good for you.  We are doing the same although I'll use a cc for online purchases.  One is at 4 1/2 percent.  Hard to beat that.


----------



## JEV

Been debt free for many years from credit cards, and paid off the house a couple of years ago. We use the cards all the time, pay them off each month, and accumulate reward points to use towards vacation flights. We both have credit scores over 830, without ever carrying a balance. It's a very good feeling.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Celebrating, today I paid off my last credit card.  I am credit card free and also have no debit card.  *I will pay by check or cash only.*  Screw them high interest rates.


That's what I do.
Had a great day at work and am looking forward to having tomorrow off.
I feel a pesky cold or something coming on with a scratchy throat and sinus passage burn- I managed to escape it last time, but not this time.

Nothing two fingers of Glenfiddich and ginger ale can't fix.


----------



## luvs

i got drunk, & now hafta pack. my cat-sitter should arrive well before i wake. he usually packs for me when i'm sleepy. i'm sleepy.


----------



## luvs

caulking chit. yay. before i leave & my cat-sitter gets here. plus, i hafta supply him food. so i shall shop, locally. so costly. oh, well; he's got tig & babbit. 
i would take them w/ me, if not fer my Parent's dogs. they could gulp me me, whole. my Parents meower hides from them, so~


----------



## tiredretired

Been up since around 5AM getting ready for baking. Pies, rolls and bread on the agenda.  Gonna be a good busy day.  Squeeze in a walk when the temps rise a bit.


----------



## 300 H and H

I rented a Caterpillar D6H LGP bulldozer and am pushing dirt....

 60,000 lbs of steel and 12' of blade. Man can it move earth!

 Repairing wash out in some fields. Turkey will have to wait till in the morning. Smoker is ready, and bird is in the brine..

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Big day in the northern house today. I'm taking the oldest boy to get braces. Tomorrow the second oldest goes for oral surgery to correct gum issues. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Staying home with this lovely cold in the head.
On the plus side, it's going to be nearly 60 degrees today.


----------



## JEV

Tis the season...rebuilt the second mailbox of the week for customers. One got hit by drunk driver, the other by a teenybopper texting while driving...missed the curve. 

In the morning I'll be making bread and rolls for dinner at my brothers farm. Probably bring the pellet rifles so we can have a little friendly competition among the brothers. If I can sucker them into a little cash bet, I might make a little gas money.


----------



## Galvatron

Resting up with a chest infection,but may push myself to go to my son's house and paint 7 doors this afternoon so tomorrow i can fit his carpet and say no more work in his house til the new year.


----------



## Angelface

So nice having the weekends off again!!!!! I'm going out for a girls night and a little time away.. I'm very curious how this weekend will turn out..


----------



## squerly

Angelface said:


> So nice having the weekends off again!!!!! I'm going out for a girls night and a little time away.. I'm very curious how this weekend will turn out..


Yep, so are many of us.


----------



## pirate_girl

The day is over.
Now I've got eight days off.


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like I am driving to the shopping mall.  

That means the lovely Mrs_Bob and Melen will be shopping for dresses while I sit in the bookstore, sipping coffee, playing on the iPad.


----------



## MrLiberty

Doing my mom's Christmas decorating.  Then having left over turkey for supper.  Hot Turkey sandwich with mashed taters and cranberry sauce sounds good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Later this evening going to have a belated Thanksgiving with some of my family.
It's cold and overcast with a little rain happening.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The rest of the family is out at a kids Christmas party for my wife's work this afternoon. This evening is the Christmas party for my work. We're going. It'll be nice to see all the old coworkers again. 

Oh......and I'll never understand the mind of a woman. The kids party started at 1pm. At 11am she decided to start rearranging the furniture in one of the bedrooms. Halfway through that she decided to remove the carpet it that room. There is floating floor underneath but whoever painted the room last was quite sloppy and there is paint splatter everywhere. It cleaned up but I ended up on my hands and knees with a scouring pad doing it by hand. The mind of a woman will never be understood. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Just finished watching THE Ohio State Buckeyes beat Michigan Wolverines. One of the greatest rivalries in college football.


----------



## Angelface

I am still trying to recover from last night... seriously, it has been way to long since I have drank. I used to drink that much just to start to feel good and oh wow just the little I had and I was done for the night! and for today...


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a wonderful time at my son's house for our Thanksgiving.
All the food was good and was a lot to sample.
Maddy is a cutie and loves me.
I was dancing around with her on my hip in the living room singing Yes Sir, That's My Baby. 
She was laughing and showing her teeth which are starting to sprout.
She ate all people food and did very well!
I sat beside her and fed her making sure she didn't choke.
It was mostly chopped up noodles, dressing and mashed potato with gravy on it.
She loves pumpkin pie 

I brought home some of Ali's dressing and some turkey so I can make some of my beloved leftover sandwiches, with lettuce and mayo on white bread.


----------



## Galvatron

its a Birthday girl today...my Faith she is 2....so i need to slip on these new jeans and go dance to peppa pig .....gotta pick up a new fish tank to as a treat for my son.

I love my Grankids.

Fun day.

This is for my girl.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0azMOJ-h_o[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing!.. and I'll enjoy every minute of it


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a great time last night at my annual work Christmas party. It was nice to see everyone again. Most people I haven't seen since the accident in June. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Nothing!.. and I'll enjoy every minute of it



That's what I did all weekend.  But I am making a really nice ham tonight... so I can at least say I did something....


----------



## Av8r3400

Still building an airplane…


----------



## Galvatron

Setting up my gift for my son.....he loves it.


----------



## tiredretired

Made some Apple turnovers this morning.


----------



## Galvatron

TiredRetired said:


> Made some Apple turnovers this morning.
> 
> View attachment 81381



Jeez i could bloody eat one of them right now.


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> Jeez i could bloody eat one of them right now.



If you didn't live so bloody far away, you would be welcome to stop over for one and a cup of joe.


----------



## Galvatron

TiredRetired said:


> If you didn't live so bloody far away, you would be welcome to stop over for one and a cup of joe.



Problem with that is i would get comfy and get fuck all done


----------



## MrLiberty

I fell behind in my Christmas decorating this weekend.  I was suppose to do my mom's on Saturday, but at the last minute the lady across the hall from me decided we should do our second floor lobby.  Her and I are in charge of the holiday decorations for our floor.  So we started working on it at 11am and didn't finish until 4 in the afternoon.  

Then yesterday the first flloor people got into a squabble about their decorations and Janet and I took over their work.  We worked about 3 hours on it before we called it a day.  

The problem we have here is there are to many chiefs and not enough indians.  Most of the people don't want to volunteer for anything, but will put their two cents in all day long, the little shits.  

In a complex of over 200 plus people there is only a handful of us that will volunteer for anything.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a wonderfully fine day.
No snow here as yet since our recent dusting.
Looks like the weather is going to remain sunny and mild well into next week.
Just finished spending some time in front of the boob tube with my dinner.
Leftovers from yesterday - swiss steak and rice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I wish the weather would make up it's mind and either snow and stay or go to at least +10.  This crap of +1 and raining is getting hard on my back.  I had so many things I wanted to get done today including some christmas shopping and going to the gym.  I didn't do anything as I was in so much pain all day.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> I wish the weather would make up it's mind and either snow and stay or go to at least +10.  This crap of +1 and raining is getting hard on my back.  I had so many things I wanted to get done today including some christmas shopping and going to the gym.  I didn't do anything as I was in so much pain all day.


I really hope you get to the point of good pain management, Brian.
And that one day it's gone completely.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So do I. I just take it one day at a time now as I never know how I'm going to feel. I can usually tell how my day will go as soon as I wake up.  I have to tell myself that it's better than the alternative. So I just deal with it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to the Methodist church annual Christmas dinner and bazaar.
The food was excellent, but I didn't buy any of the crafts.
I did spy a nice tray of homemade Buckeyes and snatched those right up


----------



## pirate_girl

Going shopping with Ms. T soon, then dining out.


----------



## JEV

Built a 12-gun rack for my brother's air rifles...he has 17 of them, and they are spread all around the house, leaning against the walls and on tables in the basement by the shooting alley. I cringe every time I'm there, just waiting for one to get bumped and the domino effect will take over. He was thrilled to get it, as this was a surprise. This is just part of his collection, and YES, he does shoot them all. Got about $20 into it, but screwed around with it all day, making changes to the plans that existed only in my head. I think I need get started on another one for the rest of the guns, and for the new ones he will inevitably buy.


----------



## rback33

That's awesome!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I drove to where I moved from and back today to deal with one of my rental properties.  It's a 3 hour drive one way.  I got there shortly after 12pm, stopped to visit an old friend who's not doing so well these days, went to the house to inspect then met with a new tenant to give them the keys and sign a rental agreement.


----------



## squerly

Av8r3400 said:


> Still building an airplane…


That is over-the-top cool!  Where are you doing this?


----------



## Galvatron

Finally i think i have this chest infection under control so i may venture to my son's house and have a look at the shed, it is solid and strangely has a toilet plumbed in but i am thinking due to it's good size remove the toilet and dividing wall,fit French doors,insulate the walls and line them,re-wire and bingo a nice office/Guitar room.

I also need to have a chat with Jack my Grandson...his school does not like him doing things Old Granpa teaches him, clearly teaching a 4 year old to wiggle his bum when he his having fun is not good for today's society, and seemingly when a kid hits you you are not allowed to hit them back ??? time to show him a ankle lock and the truffle shuffle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

OMG.....just had a mental picture of you standing there showing him how to wiggle your butt.

My first steps this morning were done so very gingerly. I could tell as soon as my feet hit the floor getting out of bed that's it's not going to be a good day for my back.  Sadly, I can't just sit on my ass today doing nothing.  I have a truck full of junk that needs to be unloaded.  I'm going to play guitar at another church today for a children's concert.  Then I play the regular 5pm service at our church.  

Just waiting for the pain killers to kick in so I can get moving this morning.  Figured that laying in bed all day isn't going to be productive anyways.


----------



## Doc

It's Christmas decorating day at my house.  I dig the chit out and wife puts it all around.   Then once it warms up this afternoon (25 degrees now going up to 50 today) I'll put up the outside lighting.   With luck it will be finished today and not drag out to tomorrow.


----------



## Galvatron

Cheese..yup i felt the need to cheese shop on my way back home....Christmas without cheese is like sex without a woman to share it with.

I shall spend my evening with a glass of whiskey and a selection of cheeses not forgetting a choice few of salami's to taste test for my xmas needs.

No answering my door tonight.


----------



## Angelface

My Dad is taking myself and kids up in the mountains so they can go sledding... I think it will help to get away to the middle of nowhere and just take in some scenery for awhile.


----------



## Doc

Angelface said:


> My Dad is taking myself and kids up in the mountains so they can go sledding... I think it will help to get away to the middle of nowhere and just take in some scenery for awhile.


Sounds like FUN for sure.   Hope you have a GREAT time.


----------



## MrLiberty

Recovering from a hangover.  I haven't had one of these in years.  I found out that I'm no longer 35 and can drink 7 16oz Budweiser's.......


----------



## squerly

MrLiberty said:


> Recovering from a hangover.  I haven't had one of these in years.  I found out that I'm no longer 35 and can drink 7 16oz Budweiser's.......


LOL, I did that last night as well.  Funny thing is I never saw it coming.  Didn't even think I drank that much.  There were only 2 beers in the fridge, 1 bud and another one that was left here long ago.  They were both gone this morning but so was a bottle of wine.  Looks like I might have gotten into the Crown as well given there was a whiskey glass on my desk with the remains of some melted ice cubes.  Been a long time since I did that and probably be a lone time before I do it again.

Now, where's that damn Crown...


----------



## Angelface

Doc said:


> Sounds like FUN for sure.   Hope you have a GREAT time.



We sure did. A little cold but hot chocolate helps with that.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good time with some friends tonight playing Scrabble and Euchre, eating pizza and my special romaine/walnut salad.

The friends house of whom we all gathered; she has a young adult daughter/special needs with a palsy condition related to fetal alcohol syndrome.

Brenda told her it was time for her bath just as we were wrapping up games and clearing up.
Kayla had a total meltdown when she found out she'd need to have her hair washed.
She let me wash her hair.
Guess I have the magic touch with that kid. I love her to pieces.


----------



## Galvatron

My daughter and granddaughter are moving out today...i feel sadly extinct in helping raise the little one now...i know they will be fine but hey i love them so much.

Tough day i need a tissue

  [ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHalXjs0cDA[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Now i am just spamming for a distraction

 [ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmPFioq1l6o[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

to let go you need a dose of this shit....

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=-NMph943tsw[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

packing up her stuff hurts.....

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYo5DW0ew0[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

It's back to work day here after having a very nice 8 days off.


----------



## Galvatron

Been a long day but my girls are now moved...

i just have this to look at 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=yu2E5LQ-70k[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

My little corner of the couch, my favorite blanket, a few of my favorite movies, and a spoon with some rainbow chip frosting... Yep I am pretty pathetic right now, but you know what? It's helping get through the day...


Galvatron, I am sure that must be very hard!!! I'll throw you some extra tissues. I have a whole box next to my couch.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today was busy and got a little bit crazy right after dinner time.

I have tomorrow off, then work Wed thru Friday (which I picked up) then should have Saturday thru Monday off. My schedule is nuts since I got back from vacation.
We got issued new time cards today with a new time clock in place, then had to sign our insurance papers again. My premium jumped $8! with Medical Mutual starting the new year.


----------



## Galvatron

shaking off a self inflicted headache,with Daughter and baby moved out we along with Lilly our 13 year old daughter gave the house a shuffle yesterday to suit our needs, we had music and pizza,lots of fun and topped it off with way to much whiskey..daughter had fizzy drink lol....got to bed at 2am but what a fun evening we had.

Now i need to make plans for the bedroom that is spare as my 13 year old wants it as a main bedroom for herself with the one she is in at the moment turned in to a study room for her.

I got room to swing some pussy now


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The usual round of appointments today.  Dentist for the older boy.  Physio for me.  Might attempt the gym depending on how I'm feeling.  I don't want to overdo it.  If I opt out of the gym I may head to the garage and do a little more work on the bike.


----------



## JEV

Got two small jobs today then making some honey whole wheat bread for the freezer. Went squirrel hunting yesterday and got two...one small grey and one BIG male fox squirrel. 1#4oz dressed, so that's pretty good, considering I toss the rib cage for lack of usable meat. Need a couple more for another squirrel stew, so might get back out tomorrow. 

Ordered a rangefinder from Natchez this morning. I seem to have a tough time judging yardage, and with using pellet rifles for squirrels, its critical to know the distance when trying for clean head shots. Both of yesterdays squirrels were taken inside 15 yards after sitting for about 20 minutes and calling with the Squirrel Buster, so there was no need to adjust for yardage.


----------



## Galvatron

Just about to go on a quick road trip to pick up a piece of furniture i have had made for me...pictures look good and to good standard....not told mrs Galvi we are getting this she best be happy or she can go in the back


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very nice 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

If i told you my day you would not believe me as it contained a sofa,deaf woman,delivery driver,iphone and deaf womans mother who is also deaf but wanted a video chat with me.


----------



## pirate_girl

I wound up making a trip to the chiropractor for some snap, crackle, pop and a TENS session.

oy vey, the back.


----------



## pirate_girl

.. and then I had plans to make a perfectly fabulous kielbasa and rice casserole, but thinking about it.. didn't feel like standing in the kitchen .. so I dug around in the freezer and voila! found a Stouffer's frozen mac and beef (or is that goulash? American Chop Suey?)

I'll use the Sunbeam heating pad tonight, the new one since Gretchen chewed the cord on the last one, which thankfully was unplugged at the time!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> I wound up making a trip to the chiropractor for some snap, crackle, pop and a TENS session.
> 
> oy vey, the back.



Sounds like the treatment I get three times a week at physio.  They do a combination of massage, joint work, and neck stretching. Today is the first time in 6 months I was able to turn my head either way 90 degrees in line with my shoulders.

I debated going to the gym today but decided to go anyways and see how much I could endure.  Not bad.  I managed a total of 30 minutes of workout.  It's a case of go in like a lion come out like a lamb for me.  I end up dragging my ass out of there when I'm done.  But it's nice to be able to reward myself with a sauna and hottub after my workout.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sounds like the treatment I get three times a week at physio.  They do a combination of massage, joint work, and neck stretching. Today is the first time in 6 months I was able to turn my head either way 90 degrees in line with my shoulders.
> 
> I debated going to the gym today but decided to go anyways and see how much I could endure.  Not bad.  I managed a total of 30 minutes of workout.  It's a case of go in like a lion come out like a lamb for me.  I end up dragging my ass out of there when I'm done.  But it's nice to be able to reward myself with a sauna and hottub after my workout.



Would you believe my chiropractor's name is Dr. Grone (groan) lol

I am pleased to hear you're getting there with the healing.

As for me, I fear there may be a back surgery on the horizon, something I've been avoiding for quite a few years now in favour of chiro, acupuncture and swimming.
The back guy says a fusion would be best for me- but I don't believe him.. and I continue to put it off because I know there is a 50/50 on that one based on the outcomes of some of my patients.


----------



## Angelface

I worked 14 hours today and only on a few Ritz crackers and coffee for the whole day. I think my body hated me for that...  It's been a really crazy two days but I am looking forward to this weekend!  I'm taking a four day weekend and leaving to go spend it in the big city with some friends. I really can't wait to leave here for awhile and forget about everything and just have fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Would you believe my chiropractor's name is Dr. Grone (groan) lol
> 
> I am pleased to hear you're getting there with the healing.
> 
> As for me, I fear there may be a back surgery on the horizon, something I've been avoiding for quite a few years now in favour of chiro, acupuncture and swimming.
> The back guy says a fusion would be best for me- but I don't believe him.. and I continue to put it off because I know there is a 50/50 on that one based on the outcomes of some of my patients.


I still have a very long road ahead of me. I see an orthopedic surgeon next week. He may decide that I need back surgery as x-ray showed permanent damage 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Had a shuffle in the lounge to make the new table a nice spot to put it in...Mrs Galvi loves it and so do i.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Had a shuffle in the lounge to make the new table a nice spot to put it in...Mrs Galvi loves it and so do i.


What is causing that bright light coming into this room? It certainly isn't the sun, because it doesn't shine in the UK. Is know,because I was ther six times, and never saw the sun. Do you really live in the UK or are you really on a Caribean island??


----------



## pirate_girl

Galvatron said:


> Had a shuffle in the lounge to make the new table a nice spot to put it in...Mrs Galvi loves it and so do i.


That's gorgeous, Galv.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> What is causing that bright light coming into this room? It certainly isn't the sun, because it doesn't shine in the UK. Is know,because I was ther six times, and never saw the sun. Do you really live in the UK or are you really on a Caribean island??



Ok you got me....my real name is Prince Kofi and i live in on a tropical Caribbean island ,my family owns a pineapple plantation and i am worth 20 trillion soya beans.

Heres me having a morning stroll...


----------



## Galvatron

the friend that made the table for me i have asked him to make me a pine tv unit and says he has one a customer failed to collect so today i am taking a road trip to look at it and see if it will work.

First up i want to enjoy this...can you hear it....peace and quiet...i love it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a very good shift at work today. Yesterday was another matter altogether.
Now I've got tomorrow..Sunday and Monday off.
Tomorrow will be an entire day spent with the baby Maddy with Gretchen in tow!

It was raining lightly on my drive home tonight and is currently 56 degrees.
Crazy weather!


----------



## Angelface

My work had a Christmas party last night and I  was told I was doing a fantastic job for even just being in my first month of my promotion. I am really excited because I never thought I could do this and for once I am really proud of myself. I've made some really great new friendships with more mature and respectful people who uplift me and have goals in life. I didn't realize how difficult I made my life the way it was years ago. 

Even though I am in a awful situation right now, there is much positive things going my way. It feels nice to respect myself for once and not let people use me for their own gains anymore. I don't think I'll ever look back. Heartbreak is soooo hard. But it's true that there is nothing normal being married to someone who lies, cheats, calls you names and a useless wife if you don't put out whenever he demands it. Ugh going way to off the subject here.. but now I'm going to take the rest of this weekend and spend it having fun out of town. I cry, I smile, I have hope, and I have regret. But it's made me human and it's just a part of life that I am living the best I can, and that's all I can do.


----------



## EastTexFrank

What a strange day!!!

I've kind of been goofing off the past week.  Not totally goofing off but taking it pretty easy except for a couple of hours a day working around the place.  So, I had big plans for today.

The first thing that hit me was the trotskis.  Hit me in the middle of the night so things didn't start too early today.  Everything was kind of settled down by mid morning and I wandered outside to get started.  The second thing to hit me was the biggest darned rain drop I've ever seen.  It nearly gave me a concussion.  It was followed by many, many more. As a matter of fact, it's still raining.  I couldn't wash and wax the motorhome and, since the humidity was so high, I couldn't stain the chest of drawers in the shop.  

I was sitting around thoroughly bored so I decided to go inventory the ammo.  It was in the ammo box all kind of higgledy-piggledy so it was time for a tidy up.  I'm glad that I did.  Got it all arranged and counted and found out that I only had 25 rounds of 20 gauge #3 buckshot.  How in the everloving h**l did that happen!  I usually keep at least a couple of hundred rounds in stock because I use a lot of it around the house and the farm.  I get on line and check out my usual places for buying ammo and they don't have any except for some real junky stuff!!!  I may have found the next ammo shortage lying in wait and unnoticed.  I'll have a more thorough look tomorrow.  I've still got plenty of 12 gauge buck in case the zombies (or armadillos and coyotes) show up before I can replenish my store.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good day with the kids!
I almost spent the night with them, but Gretchen wouldn't have liked not being home I think.. not with her health issues and being so old now.

We ate at the China East buffet in Defiance, then I stopped in Oakwood to see an old friend Melissa, and made my way home.

My Maddy is such a precious doll. She's started to say Mama and Dada now and is the best, content baby ever. She'll be 7 months old the end of this month.
Now I have to teach her to say Nana.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had a good time last night with friends over to play cards. We do that every few weeks with our crew from camp. It's a nice way to get together throughout the winter. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

It's a beautiful 63 degrees here at the moment.
I'm having a quiet Sunday (so far!)

Methinks a nice long walk in the country is in order.

Have a wonderful day all of you.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a good rest of the day.
Took one of my long thinking walks (veddy therapeutic!)
Groomed the old hound, much to her dismay, then gave her kisses and treats after the nail trim lol
I made some egg fried rice with ham and green onion for dinner, watched something on PBS Christmasy (Andy Williams stuff - history of his specials etc)

Now I am going to go crash on the couch with Miss Gretchen and find something to watch on telly, with the fairy lights on the kitchen bar and my little tree, an iron one with jingle bells on the branches.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, Sunday is football ... normally.  

My wife decided it was time to clear out the hall closet.  Don't ask me why but I knew that I was in trouble when she asked me to get the boxes off the top shelf.  The boxes contained all the Christmas lights.  She decided that we weren't going to put up the outside Christmas lights again so they were trashed.  Her reason was that she didn't want me getting up on the roof or a ladder ever again.  Strange, she doesn't have a problem with me getting up there to make sure the downspouts and drains are clean two or three times a year.  To be honest, we haven't put up the outside lights for the last four years so there was no real reason to keep them.

She does have the inside of the house all beautifully decorated for Christmas.  So, I guess that we and visitors get to enjoy the Christmas season inside and any drive-byes are going to be totally disappointed.  I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## deand1

Shoveling and blowing snow off the walks and driveway.  Utah is getting it's first serious winter storm.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Having a good workout at the gym. Then physio. Maybe a couple hours work on the bike this afternoon. Oh. And I'm scheduled to do an hour at the mall this afternoon at the mall collecting donations at the Santa kiosk. I figured that a lot of people talk the talk this time of year but are afraid to walk the walk. I have the time so why sit at home complaining about the world. Instead I'll do my part to change it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh. And I'm scheduled to do an hour at the mall this afternoon at the mall collecting donations at the Santa kiosk. I figured that a lot of people talk the talk this time of year but are afraid to walk the walk. I have the time so why sit at home complaining about the world. Instead I'll do my part to change it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Yup, I agree.  Next Saturday I'm doing recycling at the Walmart carpark in the morning and then I'm ringing bells for the Salvation Army Kettle Drive from 11 to 1 o'clock and then again from 3 till 5.  I really enjoy ringing the bells every year.


----------



## Angelface

Ooooh I had such a fun weekend!!!  and I look so short in that pic.. haha. But I am seriously going to pay for it tomorrow... It looks like I am scheduled for 16 hours. Oh yay me...  I just hope everything was taken care of while I was gone, home and work life.  Anyways I think we may have had to much that night considering how much less each of us drink anymore!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Ooooh I had such a fun weekend!!!  and I look so short in that pic.. haha. But I am seriously going to pay for it tomorrow... It looks like I am scheduled for 16 hours. Oh yay me...  I just hope everything was taken care of while I was gone, home and work life.  Anyways I think we may have had to much that night considering how much less each of us drink anymore!!!



16 hours? That's insane.
Nice picture!
The bar/restaurant looks familiar.
I think it's the carved statue behind you.

Girls night out. You need more of that.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> 16 hours? That's insane.
> Nice picture!
> The bar/restaurant looks familiar.
> I think it's the carved statue behind you.
> 
> Girls night out. You need more of that.



LOL! I didn't even think about the statue, good point!  Yes it was really nice, I hardly ever get or even had any of that time much before.  Yah, looks like 16 hours is what I get for taking today off..  At least it's only four days this week and even for next week with the holiday. I am so ready for it to be over. I am not feeling the holiday spirit at all this year. But the kids are excited, so that's what matters for me.


----------



## luvs

shopin'; decorating, & getting a few beverages in. making or buying dinner, & seeing my blake.


----------



## MrLiberty

Making a batch of Holiday cookies, and talking to my lawyer about some retirement stuff.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had planned on heading to the border to pick up some christmas presents I ordered online for the missus but our youngest is home sick with a bad cough and fever.  So that plan is on hold now till tomorrow.  Might head out to the garage and do a little work on the goldwing.  Once completed, a friend and I will be building a chopper out in the garage.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I don't know what I'll do today.  It's a really pretty day but the ground outside is saturated from all the rain we had this past week-end so I can't do much there.  I may go out and piddle in the shop or wash and wax the RV.


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked today and it was good.

Two weeks ago, we had state inspection and today were told we got another deficiency free, excellent rating. Already figured that as we are consistently given that rating year after year.
Every year there we are in US News & World Report!
booyah!!


----------



## Galvatron

Just popped in to the local supermarket on my way home,whilst waiting in a line i asked the security guy to please pass me a house pot plant he was stood next to and he replied" i am security not shop assistant"...o dear what a rude man...so i said could you please pass it or call the manager...he went on his radio and asked for the manager on duty to come down... o dear....

So he stands there arrogant staring at me and the manger turns up and says " what do you want now" he went to speak and she said "sorry not you this is my husband...cant you leave me in peace"....i said go on big boy tell my wife how big a tosser you are...and i walked off.

Going to be fun when i hear the results of this one when my wife gets home....guy was a loser...i am guessing she beat him to death with a attitude adjustment.


----------



## Matthewmemories

I went to look at a theater where plays are performed and saw the backstage and the set etc


----------



## Galvatron

Matthewmemories said:


> I went to look at a theater where plays are performed and saw the backstage and the set etc



what theater and where?? i have always loved them and done work years ago in London delivering sound equipment to many of London's best ...Her majesty's and the Royal Albert hall are just magical yet very over powering in statue.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No appointments today so I went to the garage for a bit to do some work on the motorcycle. At lunch I hobbled my butt over to the kids school 200 ft away to watch my daughter's choir perform. The kiddies after school program is having a Christmas party today so I came home and made some mini cupcakes to bring. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

We had a fabulous day at the 'Crest.
Stormy and Derek were our aides (*good* kids doing clinicals and just fabulous to have around).
He wanted to get pizza from Pizza Hut even though I suggested Jack's.
So we got 2 large pizzas, those new ones.
One was the Meatbrawl, the other was called a Pretzel Piggy lol
They have all kinds of new pizzas now at Pizza Hut.
That kid can put away the food!

The activities department started playing Christmas music CDs that are fed through the intercom system which only made the day go better.
I was dancing around singing up and down the halls all day.

Tonda.. my friend and nurse co-worker and I even did two of their showers for them and helped them put people to bed.

Wish every day was like this lol


----------



## Galvatron

Picked up a nice little pine sideboard earlier this week that needs a little love slapped back in to it so with the weather being very mild for this time of year i am out the garden sanding it down ready for a re-coat of varnish.

Had to fix a door,just re-do the wood glue....i am sure someone will want this when i am done...no room in my house i just hate to see good furniture go to waste.


----------



## Galvatron

It was very tired indeed and i forgot to show before i picked it up and here is where i am now....tore off the plinth as it just looked shit.


----------



## homegrowndiesel

Took my 1450 out for her first run since I have owned her.


----------



## JEV

Checking out some different pellets to find the best ballistics, then graphing flight paths and ideal zero yardage. Lots of fun when your only flying 650 to 1000 FPS.


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked today.
Now I am here, but soon I'll be there.


----------



## Galvatron

Finished the re-furb on the sideboard and it turns out Mrs Galvi does have space for it...just have no space for the book case now....not bad for a days work working on something that nearly got broke up for fire wood.

Used a medium oak finish.


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> Finished the re-furb on the sideboard and it turns out Mrs Galvi does have space for it...just have no space for the book case now....not bad for a days work working on something that nearly got broke up for fire wood.
> 
> Used a medium oak finish.



Oh Galvatron, that is sooo beautiful! 

I am going to attempt to make a full meal tonight. No more fast food for us.. ick. My ankle felt better yesterday so I thought today I would try on a real shoe and walk around a bit...  Yah.. not ready yet. Now it feels worse. I hope to return to work this coming week however. I woke up last night realizing I am going to have to drive again soon... I have to get my new car tomorrow. I didn't think about it much since, but I am absolute terrified about it now. I felt sick just thinking about it.  My Dad said just to take baby steps, such as just sitting in the car without even starting it.. time should tell.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Oh Galvatron, that is sooo beautiful!
> 
> I am going to attempt to make a full meal tonight. No more fast food for us.. ick. My ankle felt better yesterday so I thought today I would try on a real shoe and walk around a bit...  Yah.. not ready yet. Now it feels worse. I hope to return to work this coming week however. I woke up last night realizing I am going to have to drive again soon... I have to get my new car tomorrow. I didn't think about it much since, but I am absolute terrified about it now. I felt sick just thinking about it.  My Dad said just to take baby steps, such as just sitting in the car without even starting it.. time should tell.



Get in it and just drive it...over thinking just makes a driver that should not be on the road.

Very proud of you Angel...in time you will look back and laugh at all this shit.

hit the gas girl 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0kswK2aI08[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I agree. The horse bucks you off get right back on and show it who's boss. As soon as I got out of the hospital this summer and felt strong enough, I dragged my sore butt out to the driveway and fired up the truck, and drove right past where the accident happened. Trust me on this one. Your mind will play tricks on you. Don't let it scare you. 

That's a battle I face every time I get behind the wheel. Not so bad when I'm driving but as a passenger I often find myself holding on and closing my eyes when someone stops in front of us and we aren't slowing as fast as I'd like. I've caught myself shouting at my wife to slow the heck down a time or two. And she's a good driver. 

My point is that you have to be prepared for the demons inside that will eventually haunt you when you're on the road. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Thank you.  My brother sent me this pic of the car.. I was actually kinda shocked it did so well... I don't remember the actual wreck whatsoever. I just know from three witnesses that said they seen the car roll, I can't tell if it did or not... It's not like I am an expert on wrecking cars.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Thank you.  My brother sent me this pic of the car.. I was actually kinda shocked it did so well... I don't remember the actual wreck whatsoever. I just know from three witnesses that said they seen the car roll, I can't tell if it did or not... It's not like I am an expert on wrecking cars.



By the look of the roof yup you rolled it, and i can see the problem that caused it...steering wheel on the wrong bloody side of the car.

By the way what car is that??


----------



## Galvatron

This is what life is all about...stolen moments to enjoy lifes pleasures....stilton cheese hmmmmmm

wheres my cigars and whiskey


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Decided to make a big pot of homemade potato soup to use up a ham bone we had frozen in the freezer.  Simple recipe with potatoes, carrots, onions, ham and spices.  I have that cooking in the crock pot now.  This afternoon will be a bitter moment I dread twice a year.  Our oldest boy(11) flies out this afternoon to Saskatchewan to spend Christmas with his mother.  He'll be gone for two weeks.  He also flies out there in the summer for a few weeks.  So I shouldn't complain since he's with me the rest of the time.


----------



## MrLiberty

Relaxing today and playing on the computer.  I'm all ready for the holiday.....


----------



## Galvatron

MrLiberty said:


> Relaxing today and playing on the computer.  I'm all ready for the holiday.....



I was ready but started early with the cheese and crackers...glass of whiskey and dozed off


----------



## MrLiberty

Galvatron said:


> I was ready but started early with the cheese and crackers...glass of whiskey and dozed off




I have my bottle of 12 year old brandy waiting for tonight.  I wish I had a good cigar though.


----------



## Galvatron

MrLiberty said:


> I have my bottle of 12 year old brandy waiting for tonight.  I wish I had a good cigar though.



You drink and i smoke and somewhere in between all will be ok in the morning


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> By the look of the roof yup you rolled it, and i can see the problem that caused it...steering wheel on the wrong bloody side of the car.
> 
> By the way what car is that??



It was a 2015 Hyundai elantra. I actually regretted getting this car since it handled so poorly and was just overall noisy.. but seeing how well it was after the wreck, maybe it wasn't a bad choice. lol


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> It was a 2015 Hyundai elantra. I actually regretted getting this car since it handled so poorly and was just overall noisy.. but seeing how well it was after the wreck, maybe it wasn't a bad choice. lol



so whats the new car??


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> so whats the new car??



2014 Chevy Malibu.. not my favorite choice, but what I can afford right now and I need something quick. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> *2014 Chevy Malibu*.. not my favorite choice, but what I can afford right now and I need something quick. lol



what a coincidence. 

Today wasn't bad.
We got two admissions, both bilateral knee replacements... folks in their 60s.
This must be all the rage these days.
Every patient we've got recently have had Dr. __________ as their surgeon and he strongly suggests doing both at the same time.

I went to Arby's and got that new steak fajita flatbread for dinner. I highly recommend it.

Have tomorrow off. Nothing much planned, got my annual doc check up in the afternoon.


----------



## luvs

if yinz get whiskey/cigars, i get 'em, too.


----------



## luvs

my nurse is taking me shoppin'


----------



## Galvatron

Ghost hunting with Jack my 4 year old Grandson....we have been up since 6am trying to catch Mr popcorn penis, good God this boy knows how to have fun


----------



## Galvatron

We made a Ghost trapping gun....don't fuck with us now 

The world is now safe whilst you all sleep....don't thank me your very welcome....i promise to not cross the streams


----------



## Galvatron

Major upgrade to mp3


----------



## Doc

Good hunting to your grandson.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had a rough night last night.  I've had cold just kinda lingering for the past couple weeks.  Well, last night it reared up and hit me full force.  Deep chest cough.  Fever, sore stomach.  Coughing hurts like a SOB as the force of every cough can be felt right in my back.  I could barely move this morning to get out of bed.  And I can't even rest up much as it's Christmas break and the kiddies are home.  Well, three of them anyways.  The oldest one flew out yesterday to see his mother 1500 km's away.  At least I can ship the kids off to the Boys and Girls club down the street.

They go there every day after school.  It's a great program with very little cost.  I think it's like $20 a year for a family membership.  The kids can go there and participate in the various events they host.  The club is in an old school and has a gym, computer lab, craft room, tv room, games room etc etc...  It's very well organized.  The kids can just walk there as its only a block away.


----------



## Angelface

NR, are you able to cough anything up? It could be pneumonia....


I had a wonderful night with the kids making dinner and then we all put some finishing touches on the tree. I have a whole new perspective more than ever how much those moments could mean for them. I have been able to walk mostly all day with fewer pain so yay!!! Tomorrow is my first day back to work in almost two weeks.. I am so nervous going back and hoping that everything goes okay. It's like a big part of picking up where you left off... but in some ways I think it could help the healing. and moving on...

I am going to try some more sleep methods tonight, about every other night I have been waking up with flashbacks of everything that happened... Sometimes it gets to be to much and it feels like I can't even breathe, so I have to go out in the living room and watch something to fall back asleep just to help get my mind to stop.

A lot of people I know have been sending cards with money during all this time... I can't express how thankful I am for that... this really is going to be a Christmas to remember.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm fine. It's a chest cold that can't make up its mind. Good luck going back to work. I hope I can do the same one day. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> my nurse is taking me shoppin'



I'd luv to take you shopping.

I've been pronounced healthy and to keep doing what I am doing.

Not bad news for a bitch going on 56 years old.

Take care Brian, you've been through a lot.


----------



## Galvatron

Christmas eve and my Faith wants a Ghost hunting gun just like Jacks but better...here we go again


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks Bobcat.....could not have done this without you. i know you stalk me

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9We2XsVZfc[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Every fucking year when i cook on xmas eve there is a power outage....come on for fuck sake give the old man a break


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> Every fucking year when i cook on xmas eve there is a power outage....come on for fuck sake give the old man a break



That's because you live somewhere that has people drive on the wrong side of the car.


----------



## pirate_girl

Worked this Christmas Eve and was thinking about coming home, changing and going to midnight mass, but I didn't.
Gretchen would have freaked out if I'd left her again after being gone all day.

Tomorrow the kids will be here for Christmas.

That's it.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> Every fucking year when i cook on xmas eve there is a power outage....come on for fuck sake give the old man a break


Maybe it's God's way of telling you he's tired of seeing bangers and mash three time a week in your house. Make a frigging pizza or some cashew chicken...anything but that damn English food with no flavor. Everything I ever saw that was traditional English for was all brown...no other colors. You guys were bypassed on the spice route as well.


----------



## JEV

Had 12 of SWMBO's family for dinner tonight, then went to midnight mass.

Christmas Day we will feed 16 +/- of my hungry relatives. 

I made a ham for tonight and tomorrow will be lasagna and fresh baguettes. 

Saturday is granddaughters birthday, then Sunday we can finally kick back and do nothing.

Been doing well on the squirrel hunting, so I see squirrel stew in the near future.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> Maybe it's God's way of telling you he's tired of seeing bangers and mash three time a week in your house. Make a frigging pizza or some cashew chicken...anything but that damn English food with no flavor. Everything I ever saw that was traditional English for was all brown...no other colors. You guys were bypassed on the spice route as well.



You silly man, i was adding the Honey glaze to my ham,yes we put more than just cheese on our food unlike you 

Have a great day today Sir.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> That's because you live somewhere that has people drive on the wrong side of the car.



And there was me starting to like you,you are starting to sound just like Jev


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We did the 5pm Christmas eve service yesterday. It's geared more for the kids. Then we drove around to look at the lights. This morning we awoke to discover that some fat dude in a red suit broke in last night and ate all my f'n cookies and drank all our milk meaning we had no milk for cereal this morning and everything is closed. To make matters worse he left a bunch of packages in the living room. Once the kids tore into them all that's left is a huge mess. 

So we decided to leave the mess at home and go out this morning back to church for the 10am service. 



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Merry Christmas -- I was just putting up a Christmas greeting to all my friends and family online and off:
http://catavenger.20megsfree.com/holidays/HI.html


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> And there was me starting to like you,you are starting to sound just like Jev



After 3 years and just now you were starting to like me!? I am so offended!!!  Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

It was a blessed, happy Christmas.

The End.


----------



## Catavenger

I had a dream last night where I was asked: "How was your Christmas on a scale of one to ten?"
I answered four.
I guess that sums it up.


----------



## Angelface

Went to church this morning... was not ready to sit in a pew for over an hour.. now all my aches and pains have returned for today..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know the feeling. I always sit in the pew with an opening in front so I can stretch now. Plus.....I stay sitting when I get there. People understand 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> I know the feeling. I always sit in the pew with an opening in front so I can stretch now. Plus.....I stay sitting when I get there. People understand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Hmm.. I should do that. Lol it's weird because like in church everyone has "their own" place of seating for every week. Oh well.. so it's just going to be another evening tonight with watching Frozen with the kids for the 1,289,776 time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our church has an aisle about halfway down with half the pew removed for people in wheelchairs. Most of the time they are empty. So it gives me extra room to stretch out. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Much Like Lollie's, My Christmas days were blessed.

Spent the last two days cleaning and packing away all their old stuff whilst they played with their new stuff.

Rearranged the two car garage, filled it full of totes from all their vaious holiday decorations. These guys are decorating crazies ( Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas and years of old toys).  Then we cleaned up the lower floor in-law suite so Grandma an Grandpa had  place to get away and sleep in a real bed. 

I go to bed tired tonite.  Three aspirin but not a drop o' scotch in the house.:

I thought I raised my son better than that!


----------



## Angelface

I'm just not sure how today is going to go... One of my worse fears of becoming a single Mom is quickly becoming true.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> I'm just not sure how today is going to go... One of my worse fears of becoming a single Mom is quickly becoming true.



Better to be known as a single Mom than to be a abused wife


Big year for you next year...go make yourself and your children proud....screw whatever anyone else thinks.


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> Better to be known as a single Mom than to be a abused wife
> 
> 
> Big year for you next year...go make yourself and your children proud....screw whatever anyone else thinks.



True .  Just for someone who says they want 50/50 custody but refuses to watch the kids when I need to work...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Stay strong. I've walked in your shoes. Whenever you feel weak look at your kids and they will give you strength. Remember. Don't get caught up in using the kids against him. Whatever fighting happens between you two should not include the kids. 

If it's alright, I'd like to share something that happened long ago. My ex wife had a son before we got together. She was always fighting with his biodad over custody issues. I remember once when he was supposed to pick up the boy at 10am and didn't show. She decided to go visit her parents  who happened to live a few doors  down from him in the next town 30 miles away. Well, he saw my exs car in her parents driveway, called the police and made a false accusation saying I tried to run him over. Then he showed up with the police and took the boy right out of our vehicle and told us he would drop him back off at her parents place that evening. The police told us we basically had to comply even though he was supposed to be picked up and dropped off 30miles away at our place. So we ended up stuck at her parents all day waiting for the boy to be dropped off. 

Point is. .....eventually the boy didn't want to be with either of them because of their fighting. Instead, he would always show up at my place (after we separated)

I would hate to see your children resent you for fighting with him. 

Oh. And don't sweat it about being a single mom. A real man would be accepting of your children as they are a part of you. Personally I would rather have a single mother who is working hard to provide for her children than some drunk bimbo at a bar flirting with everything that doesn't move fast enough. Something sexy about a woman who shows strength by taking responsibility for her children. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Stay strong. I've walked in your shoes. Whenever you feel weak look at your kids and they will give you strength. Remember. Don't get caught up in using the kids against him. Whatever fighting happens between you two should not include the kids.
> 
> If it's alright, I'd like to share something that happened long ago. My ex wife had a son before we got together. She was always fighting with his biodad over custody issues. I remember once when he was supposed to pick up the boy at 10am and didn't show. She decided to go visit her parents  who happened to live a few doors  down from him in the next town 30 miles away. Well, he saw my exs car in her parents driveway, called the police and made a false accusation saying I tried to run him over. Then he showed up with the police and took the boy right out of our vehicle and told us he would drop him back off at her parents place that evening. The police told us we basically had to comply even though he was supposed to be picked up and dropped off 30miles away at our place. So we ended up stuck at her parents all day waiting for the boy to be dropped off.
> 
> Point is. .....eventually the boy didn't want to be with either of them because of their fighting. Instead, he would always show up at my place (after we separated)
> 
> I would hate to see your children resent you for fighting with him.
> 
> Oh. And don't sweat it about being a single mom. A real man would be accepting of your children as they are a part of you. Personally I would rather have a single mother who is working hard to provide for her children than some drunk bimbo at a bar flirting with everything that doesn't move fast enough. Something sexy about a woman who shows strength by taking responsibility for her children.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Oh I am so sorry to hear that, but to be honest that is a very eye opening story and one that helps see a bigger picture for many including myself. That just isn't right and is sad.   We don't ever fight in front of the children, it's mostly over text or sometimes over the phone...  It's actually ridiculous on both our parts, something as simple as discussing a phone bill turns into a 20 minute debate. I really want him to still be a big part of the kid's life. It's just he only want's to watch the kids when it's convenient for him. I tell him I need him to watch the kids so I can work, and he says he already made plans for a friend..

Ugh whatever, but thank you for that outlook!!! That was actually nice to hear. I always think that there is nothing sexy about a girl like me with so much baggage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No problem. Just wanted to share my experience with a break up so you're prepared. One other thing. Be ready to have family services involved in your life. It may or may not happen but every time one of the kids falls and bruises their knee you are at greater risk of either him, his family members, his friends, or even the kids school teachers or daycare providers calling on you for every little bump or scratch. It's sad that the world has come to that but now days everyone is watching like a hawk. 

Heck. Our 8 yr old daughter has some mild developmental issues as well as toileting issues. I had family services show up at my door because a new daycare provider didn't understand her long outstanding toileting issues and immediately suspected something else was going on. And I work for family services here. 

Point is that you have to be extra careful now because you never know who is watching and ready to judge you. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> No problem. Just wanted to share my experience with a break up so you're prepared. One other thing. Be ready to have family services involved in your life. It may or may not happen but every time one of the kids falls and bruises their knee you are at greater risk of either him, his family members, his friends, or even the kids school teachers or daycare providers calling on you for every little bump or scratch. It's sad that the world has come to that but now days everyone is watching like a hawk.
> 
> Heck. Our 8 yr old daughter has some mild developmental issues as well as toileting issues. I had family services show up at my door because a new daycare provider didn't understand her long outstanding toileting issues and immediately suspected something else was going on. And I work for family services here.
> 
> Point is that you have to be extra careful now because you never know who is watching and ready to judge you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Yeah I could see that. I'm already judged everywhere I go with my kids. Don't dare discipline them in public. That's for sure!


----------



## Doc

Angelface ...I thought of you and what you are dealing with when I saw this ...so I'll share it here.   I have only caught up with part of the posts here so while I think this applies, I apologize if it does not.


----------



## Angelface

Doc said:


> Angelface ...I thought of you and what you are dealing with when I saw this ...so I'll share it here.   I have only caught up with part of the posts here so while I think this applies, I apologize if it does not.



Oh that's perfect. It's also really true. A lot of this is really my own fault for being so young and dumb..


----------



## Doc

Angelface said:


> Oh that's perfect. It's also really true. A lot of this is really my own fault for being so young and dumb..


As long as you learn from it and don't allow it to happen again it was worth it.  Think positive and look forward. try to take baby steps every day with your end goal in mind.  You will get there and make it better for you and your children.   Best wishes.   You can do it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We all make mistakes. Jus take what you can learn from this and move forward. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked today on rehab and it was good (and quiet).


----------



## Galvatron

Putting the bookcase back where Mrs Galvi had put the sideboard i restored....

When we got offered £300 for the sideboard by a client of mine that popped in yesterday clearly they wanted it more than me 

Not bad for £10 investment.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Laying in a hospital bed trying to not go crazy. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Laying in a hospital bed trying to not go crazy.



Stay positive, Brian.
Better days are yet to come.. I promise.

I had a busy afternoon shopping and stuffing my face with a friend in Lima, Ohio.
We hit the mall for some after Christmas sales, then stopped at Tim Horton's to pick up an ice cream cake for her Father's birthday, Pet Supplies Plus for food and treats for Gretchen, then Mark Pi's for an early dinner - Mongolian beef, crab rangoon and gan pong wings.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh I'm trying to stay positive. Sucks to be laying in a hospital bed knowing that I can't be with my wife tonight. One day at a time. New years is just a number to me this year. Doesn't mean anything. I'll wake up in the morning and still be stuck in a hospital bed. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh I'm trying to stay positive. Sucks to be laying in a hospital bed knowing that I can't be with my wife tonight. One day at a time. New years is just a number to me this year. Doesn't mean anything. I'll wake up in the morning and still be stuck in a hospital bed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



You will wake and check your toe nails...then you will slap on that positive attitude i am so proud of and realize last year was the worst and this year is going to be the best ever,Happy new year Brian,move over and make room for me i fancy a snuggle  Sorry Mrs Brian he needs me


----------



## Angelface

If I could actually wake up, I'd find something to do. However, it's only 12 degrees out, so  I don't think we will do much outside of home.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> If I could actually wake up, I'd find something to do. However, it's only 12 degrees out, so  I don't think we will do much outside of home.



You can pull my finger


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> You can pull my finger



I don't want to be in a room full of that sin.. But you could make breakfast and make my kid's clean their rooms.. That would make up for it.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> I don't want to be in a room full of that sin.. But you could make breakfast and make my kid's clean their rooms.. That would make up for it.



No...even kids need a day off...look under the sofa you will find something to eat...ooo toe nails


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> No...even kids need a day off...look under the sofa you will find something to eat...ooo toe nails



Ewww.. good god. Lol but it's true.. they do. I want to do something today but the thought of putting on actual clothes and do my hair sounds really depressing right now.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Ewww.. good god. Lol but it's true.. they do. I want to do something today but the thought of putting on actual clothes and do my hair sounds really depressing right now.



had to do my hair...start the old Volvo as i promised,she sounded like a hooker smoking 60 a day, slapped in some fuel cleaner and she now sounds like a Virgin gagging for it

Did not drive her as i had a few sherbert lemons last night as you are aware...cooking dinner now as the time is 6pm...spag ball works for us with some fresh bread rolls.

What are clothes


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> had to do my hair...start the old Volvo as i promised,she sounded like a hooker smoking 60 a day, slapped in some fuel cleaner and she now sounds like a Virgin gagging for it
> 
> Did not drive her as i had a few sherbert lemons last night as you are aware...cooking dinner now as the time is 6pm...spag ball works for us with some fresh bread rolls.
> 
> What are clothes



Your day already sounds way more exciting than mine. lolol. But no.. clothes are these evil things that society tells you to put on.. But the nice ones are comfy warm clothes.. the evil ones are jeans and a bra. But I got ready anyway because my moods get the better of me.


----------



## Angelface

Well.. I was out shopping out of boredom but had to come back home due to this horrible pain in my upper back that is been becoming worse day by day. I'm not sure what it is.. but since my accident, it's been noticeable and now to the point where I move my head a certain way, I get this severe sharp pain in my neck that goes down to my upper back. Poo... I just want this pain behind me so I don't think about it anymore.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I hear ya on the pain thing.  I live with it every day.  Are you on any good pain meds?

It's damned nice to be home.  My week was just shot to hell but at least I'm getting things dealt with.  I got out of the hospital around 4:30, then took my wife out for a nice steak supper.  My pain meds are working good.  They were only giving me the weaker stuff I was on before.  It was like bringing a knife to a gun fight.  As soon as I got home I took the good stuff and started to feel better shortly after.

So, now I have to adjust to life with what is essentially like having an ostomy bag.  I've got a tube coming out right below my right ribcage with a hose going to a bag.  The plan is that eventually the thing will drain out the liver enough to allow the remaining damage to heal.  The liver contains bile ducts that drain to the bladder.  When mine was damaged in the accident apparently a bile duct was severed and has been draining into my liver for the past six months.  Not good.  At least we can finally do something about it.


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> I hear ya on the pain thing.  I live with it every day.  Are you on any good pain meds?
> 
> It's damned nice to be home.  My week was just shot to hell but at least I'm getting things dealt with.  I got out of the hospital around 4:30, then took my wife out for a nice steak supper.  My pain meds are working good.  They were only giving me the weaker stuff I was on before.  It was like bringing a knife to a gun fight.  As soon as I got home I took the good stuff and started to feel better shortly after.
> 
> So, now I have to adjust to life with what is essentially like having an ostomy bag.  I've got a tube coming out right below my right ribcage with a hose going to a bag.  The plan is that eventually the thing will drain out the liver enough to allow the remaining damage to heal.  The liver contains bile ducts that drain to the bladder.  When mine was damaged in the accident apparently a bile duct was severed and has been draining into my liver for the past six months.  Not good.  At least we can finally do something about it.



 Yah I am, but I don't think I have any room to talk comparing to what you are going thru... I'm so sorry. But I am happy to hear you are getting the help you need. Kinda makes me sick however knowing "some" people I "know" who abuse these meds that are so helpful for others.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Angelface said:


> ... Kinda makes me sick however knowing "some" people I "know" who abuse these meds that are so helpful for others.


Angel, meds are a lot like firearms in that regard; they can be used as intended but they can also be abused by those who do
not have a proper regard for them.  Of course, no one is trying to make your pain meds illegal and threatening to send in troops
to confiscate them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No worries angel. I'm fully aware that others are going through their own pain and suffering in some way shape or form. It's mind over matter. I take my pain one day at a time.

They always ask at the hospital on a scale from 1 to 10 rate my pain. I gave it some thought and most of the time I'm around a 4 but when I have a flare up it shoots up to around an 8 or a 9. When I wake up every morning it's around a 6-7. The pain meds bring it back down to around a 4. In time I've just learned to deal with it. I hope your pain level is manageable and you can eventually go without pain meds. 

I tried yesterday to go without pain meds as I was just laying in bed waiting to be discharged. That lasted till about 2. Oh well. It is what it is. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Danang Sailor said:


> Angel, meds are a lot like firearms in that regard; they can be used as intended but they can also be abused by those who do
> not have a proper regard for them.  Of course, no one is trying to make your pain meds illegal and threatening to send in troops
> to confiscate them.



True. But no you are right, they would never make those illegal due to the fact they make such a profit from it.


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> No worries angel. I'm fully aware that others are going through their own pain and suffering in some way shape or form. It's mind over matter. I take my pain one day at a time.
> 
> They always ask at the hospital on a scale from 1 to 10 rate my pain. I gave it some thought and most of the time I'm around a 4 but when I have a flare up it shoots up to around an 8 or a 9. When I wake up every morning it's around a 6-7. The pain meds bring it back down to around a 4. In time I've just learned to deal with it. I hope your pain level is manageable and you can eventually go without pain meds.
> 
> I tried yesterday to go without pain meds as I was just laying in bed waiting to be discharged. That lasted till about 2. Oh well. It is what it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Hopefully it will become easier for you!  I haven't needed any yet today.. I took one extra last night and felt the best I have in a long time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Two days behind me now, and another two to go at work.
The long weekends are just that, long.
It wasn't bad today.
I've been on rehab with just myself and an aide.
We only have 8 patients now, so that makes it a lot more tolerable.

When we are full house and swinging, watch out! lol

I sent him (Derek) out for Chinese for us right after dinner med pass.
Got on the horn and ordered my General Tso's chicken, then handed him the phone and told him to get whatever he wanted - on me - since he'd told me he was broke from car insurance payments and everything he's needed for school.
Holy Toledo, that kid can eat!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back to a regular routine after the holidays. All four kids were gone for a week. Three got back after supper and the oldest flew in at 10pm. Nice being a family again 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Started physical therapy today.. hopefully it will help.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome. Stick with it. It's helping me so far. What kind of things are you doing there?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Awesome. Stick with it. It's helping me so far. What kind of things are you doing there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



We set up a treatment plan and discussed as well as exercised some basic methods on how to move my head and neck and how to deal and prevent some of the pain. A few nights ago I woke up in extreme pain that made me want to just vomit. It's been getting progressively worse the last few weeks and then to the point where I couldn't turn my head without a sharp pain going from my neck down to my upper back.  I already have enough sleep issues so I don't want this also. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was having the same kinds of trouble. Hopefully they can fix it over time. To a lesser extent I had work on my neck in the form of light traction. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Today was good. 
Better than I expected at work.
They placed me in the nursing home.
Normally I work on the rehab wing.
I _do_ miss my lovely people when I am not there.

Got tomorrow, Saturday and Monday off.
The kids are happy, the grand kids are well, Gretchen is getting older by the day, but still in puppyhood.
Life is beautiful right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

I went to the evening mass, then had dinner at the Eagles (goooooood food) - then was going to go to bingo night but decided not to.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I woke up with burning in both legs and no feeling in my feet. I could either sit on my ass doing nothing other than whining about it or I could get active. I chose the second option and headed to the garage with our oldest boy to build  an ikea dresser we bought last fall for our new foster daughter. 

We just hung out today not doing much. I went to play the 5pm service then came home. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

i woke to a kitchen where i could venture in via wellies. 
 then we got snow, & my kitchen has begun to flood. again. i so luv shop-vacs. my sink was flooding. that took a few gallons away.

 other than that, i read & went shopping. got a few drafts & then read on.

 took 7 (yep; 7, [-2 bags-o-actual-garbage w/in that]-) sacks of items i cannot find a use for, in that snow, from here to my curb w/ snow covering my railings. 
 that isn't so easy. not when there is ice in many, many places.

 went shopping. went & got drafts & then made dinner-ish food, -cold-, as i cannot wash dishes in my sink of non-effective, suddenly-winter pipes. 
 that meant a lovely dinner of deli cheese, deli meat, salad, & pop. milk, too, for calcium! 
 beef stew seems weather-esque. meh, well.
 stay safe/warm, those of my fellow sudden-snow group.


----------



## Angelface

I think I'm ready to start making plans. You know.. the beginning of the end kind.


----------



## Umberto

I'll get a shot of cortisone in the knee this afternoon then this evening will grill a steak or two and make a tinned potato. That is all.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Trip to the doctor's office this morning to "give" blood for our quarterly testing; will get the results next week when we see the doc.  After that our monthly trip to Ft Leavenworth for Dragon Lady's pain meds, a few grocery items from the commissary, a bottle of medicinal alcohol , and then home for a couple of hours office work.  Trying to figure out what to do about dinner tonight, as the batch of potato-leek soup I just finished putting together won't really be ready until it melds overnight in the fridge.


----------



## pirate_girl

Day one down and 4 more to go!
It's going to be a heavy work week for this here nursey.

Today wasn't bad though.
Lots of new changes at the facility where I work.
All positive. 
Helps that we've got new '"suits" in charge.
It's about time.


----------



## deand1

Heading down to the LV Venetian Theater for John Fogerty: Fortunate Son in Concert.


----------



## Doc

deand1 said:


> Heading down to the LV Venetian Theater for John Fogerty: Fortunate Son in Concert.


That should be an awesome show.    

Weds morning the coldest of the cold spell went through our area.   I go out to get in the car and there is brown stuff all over.  On the roof, dash, seats.  WTH.  Took me a bit to realize dumb me had taken a soda to the store the other day, I did not open it and forgot it in the car.   The big freeze made it go BANG.  It blew up all over the place.   So I took a different vehicle to work, then when I got home I got right at cleaning the car.  Thankfully it was mostly still frozen so it was not to bad to clean up.  I do wish I had taken pics, what a mess.  At first I thought I had a huge leak in the sunroof and all had frozen light brown for some reason.      glad it was just a pop / soda.  
That was my excitement for this week.  The rest is just work work work.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oldest son had a sleepover with three of his friends for his birthday. Wouldn't you know it I came down with a fever since last night so I've been out of commission. I managed to get myself dressed  an hour ago since I have to go play at the church in a bit. I'd skip it but all the songs we've chosen for this service I'm the lead singer. I'll tough through it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Yay... six damaged discs and a bent spine with some permanent damage in my upper back back. Otherwise yes a great or um boring day :/


----------



## Quennel3

Have a big pile covered with rubber roofing in front of the boiler and will need to get more coal.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If this is any indication of how my day is going to be count me out. Wide awake at 3am with a  fever. Ugh. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quennel3

Getting out a ladder and cleaning gutters last weekend.


------------------------------------------------------------
samsung galaxy j5 cover


----------



## Av8r3400

Trying to stay warm…

Today's high was 0º F.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Av8r3400 said:


> Trying to stay warm…
> 
> Today's high was 0º F.


I wish we had nice balmy weather like that. It's been -25c with a windchill of -35 for a few days. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

getting groceries
​


----------



## pirate_girl

Finally, I have a day off tomorrow!

This morning was a bit of a situation here.
I took Gretchen out to potty in this damn bitter cold.
When I brought her back in, she sat down and refused to move and even tried to snap at me when I tried to pick her up. She was favouring her right rear leg as well.
Eventually, she let me pick her up, then I put her on the bed with me and calmed her down and talked to her until it was time to get ready for work.

When my neighbour friend Brenda came over at 6, from what I heard via a message on the phone, she said Gretch wanted no part of potty time, but did squat to pee, and was moving just fine.

I brought home some incontinence pads and put two down for her on the kitchen floor and she went immediately.


Good old girl.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Both Marley and Thunder do the same thing. Then I ask myself,  "How comfortable would it be if I had to hang it out in the snow bank to pee as soon as I wake up in a nice warm bed?"  

Our dogs sleep in the kitchen on a doggie bed. We have a gate to keep them in there since occasionally if left unsupervised one will chew. Also, they both used to sleep with us in bed but the occasional 3am fight for territory became too much. So we put a pee pad in there every night and most mornings one or both have gone on it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

Cleaning the bathroom and doing laundry later on.


----------



## Angelface

I resorted to something I thought I would never do. Im not very proud of myself right now... but I gave into the pressure and caved. I won't lie, it took the edge off, but now I feel even worse. I just want life to leave me alone for a little bit. My vacation is getting closer, hopefully ill make it to that point. It's really the only thing I am looking forward too. I keep having these thoughts of moving away and starting over. A guy I know is really into me right now....But starting another relationship?  Bahaha!! Umm no. No matter how lonley I feel.


----------



## luvs

debating if i should get to my bar of choice. i can nary type, so i figure i'll stay in.
i'll have dinner, nap, read, & 'at. i hafta see my nurse early on- (i think we chose to shoe-shop. yay~)


----------



## JEV

Made a riser for my shooting bench in the basement for my air rifles this morning. Spent the early afternoon doing a trigger mod and adjustment on a Benjamin Trail NP pellet rifle that my brother is giving as a gift to a friends son returning from from Army tech school on February 3rd. Also mounted the scope and set the zero for 25 yards and put Loctite Purple on all the screws on the scope, base and stock. Chronograph'd the velocity and muzzle energy for five different common .22 cal pellets as a baseline to insure the nitro piston maintains its integrity. Took about a hundred pellets to. Get it all dialed in.

Dinner was the chicken-n-rice soup I made yesterday. Always better on day two.


----------



## luvs

meeting a guy i chit-chat w/ when we imbibe. he has a book i lent him--


----------



## EastTexFrank

Just spent the day piddling.  

I've spent the last two nights out looking for the hogs that tore up part of my yard on Monday night, about 10 feet from the house.  Haven't seen a darned thing.  I don't know where the buggers are hiding but I can't find them.  I have 4 game cameras set up all over the place and the only thing I've seen is one of my neighbor's dogs taking a leak where the pigs rooted.  I may need to get more high tech.


----------



## Umberto

You know this but in Germany they hunt boar from a hoch sitzs in the dark. My bud in Norway has his rifle fitted with a can so they don't disturb the neighbor's sleep. I know things are different here. I wish I could come down and help.

Today I get to see my granddaughter - the past few weeks she was in Palm Springs with her other granddparents.  

I've been experiencing some knee pain from a protruding meniscus. Yesterday I got a second cortisone shot in two weeks and it's helped minimally, at least not hurting constantly. I hated to do it but got the cane out for assistance. I have a ways to go for a knee replacement and am hoping the shots help. Cheers.


----------



## Doc

Waiting on the snow.  Intellicast shows it as already here but we have very very light snow in the air that can be seen for a minute, then it seems to stop.   Wondering if the predictions will be right.   
I have the tractor ready and hoping for some seat time later today or tomorrow.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I've got to run into town for some shopping.  This afternoon I may spend the time browsing the internet looking for an affordable, and I don't mean $5K affordable, nightvision monocular and scope.  I need more help with the hog hunting.  It was 37° here last night when I finally came in and the wind was blowing a gale.  I nearly froze to death.


----------



## pirate_girl

Finally I got a weekend off.

The next 3 days are going to be wonderful.

Sunday, I'll be going to spend time with my little princess.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Finally I got a weekend off.
> 
> The next 3 days are going to be wonderful.
> 
> Sunday, I'll be going to spend time with my little princess.



Have fun PG.  You know that they are only that age for a very short time.  Our Princess (great grand daughter) is 4K miles away but we are going to see the whole tribe this summer, hopefully!!!


----------



## Doc

Have fun PG.  We had two of our Grand kids with us all day yesterday.  
Today is a snow day.    Going out to play er I mean plow some snow later.   Should be fun.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Frank and Doc, I sure will.

Thank goodness the snow stayed south!


----------



## pirate_girl

Fabulous day here, that started very early.
The kiddos are doing great, had a good lunch at an old haunt from yesteryear, stopped by the funeral home to pay my respects to 'uncle' Don and am now home.

Nap time soon, then browsing the freezer for something to make for dinner.

I'll shut up now.

Later..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a good weekend overall. Our second oldest went to his dad's for the weekend.  In his place we had our weekender foster child come on Friday till 4pm today. So basically a house full of little girls. Our daughter. Our full time foster girl. And our part time foster girl. Also our youngest and oldest boys. 

One of the girls wasn't feeling well this morning  so they all stayed home while I brought the oldest boy to church this morning to serve. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

So because of me.. someone no longer has a job today. Yup I did it.. and that person is fired. Attendance issues... I have really mixed emotions about it right now that I am sure I will quickly get over. But still... wow that was like the hardest thing ever. My anxiety was on overdrive. But she actually took it quite well. 

I am still counting down the days til my vacation... I really need it. I don't even know who I am anymore... Some say they are starting to get really concerned about me. But I will be okay.. Despite the urges to do some really bad stuff, I have came to far now to give up. My children are my reason.. I love them to much and I NEVER show this side of me to them. I would have just done it already if it wasn't for them. Just please... for once... can I have something good happen? It would feel great to feel like myself for once..


----------



## Leni

I have no doubt that you gave that person every opportunity to correct their behavior.  As a fellow manager and I'm sure that I'm not the only one here you can only tolerate bad behavior for so long or everything starts to fall apart.  The fact that she did not argue with you tells me that she knew it was coming.  
You do have to be aware of special needs though but it is up to them to tell you.


----------



## Matthewmemories

play pokemon black 2 and read book and watch even more sherlock probaly (1 and half hour ep)


----------



## pirate_girl

Been nursing an achy back.
Took 50 mg of Ultram, then had a long nap on the heating pad.
Tomorrow, a trip to the bone cruncher is in order.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another round of doctors appointments today for me. Followed by teaching guitar lessons at church this evening. Then back home to clear about 6" of fresh snow to make room for more overnight into Friday. Thankfully it's coming down slow enough to stay on top of it. 

Now, to see how the city handles the snow. Seems all they do is lay down salt and wait for it to melt. Our 4 lane roads end up being 2 lane roads since they apparently don't know how to actually plow or remove excess snow. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Matthewmemories said:


> play pokemon black 2 and read book and watch even more sherlock probaly (1 and half hour ep)



You have no idea how much that sounds relaxing right now. Hahaha.  After three hours of training modules, dinner, helping with homework, cleaning after dinner, baths, I am finally done with everything. So I can relax for 20 minutes of me tIme before I need to go to bed to start it all over again. Lol


----------



## luvs

NorthernRedneck said:


> Now, to see how the city handles the snow. Seems all they do is lay down salt and wait for it to melt. Our 4 lane roads end up being 2 lane roads since they apparently don't know how to actually plow or remove excess snow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



here, they plow/salt kinda often.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

They do plow but it's usually a few days later. Normally they wait till everything is frozen and turned to ice then they'll leave a huge mound of frozen ice for me to clear

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Dr. Snap, Crackle, Pop sure had to do a lot of work on me.
He said my spine was very much out of alignment again.
One leg is always slightly shorter than the other.
He did an adjustment, then the Electrical Stimulation/ TENS.
He asked me what sort of shoe I wear when I work.
I told him either New Balance or Skechers with memory foam.
He told me to NEVER wear those type of Skechers because the memory foam may be comfy, but it plays hell on your back for one being on their feet for 8+ hours at a time.
So I'll never wear them again because those are the ones I've been wearing the most lately.

Had dinner at IHOP. BLT and potato bacon soup.

That's it!


----------



## Angelface

Okay is there one good thing about Taco Bell? Like anything at all?


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Okay is there one good thing about Taco Bell? Like anything at all?



uh huh.
This.

https://www.tacobell.com/food/specialties/cantina-power-bowl


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> uh huh.
> This.
> 
> https://www.tacobell.com/food/specialties/cantina-power-bowl



I'm sold. Lol


----------



## Angelface

Well... all that's left for today is a hot shower a half hour of some reading and then off to sleep. But I have this crazy thought in my head... Why do I miss the one person I absolutely hate the most sooo nuch? Sigh... well maybe I'll have another night of good dreams. Those are always nice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Recovering from hours of study yesterday, followed by a migraine from hell.


----------



## Angelface

Holy f@$&!!! How is it possible to completely destroy a house in the 5 hours I was gone for work??? I mean it's like a state of emergency in here. Ugh... well looks like I get to spend the rest of my day cleaning now. Pandora better have a good music selection today or else I'm going to lose it already. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've just given up on trying to have a tidy house with 5 children. I like to use the description "clean but cluttered " lol. But hey, the kids are happy. Clean house and miserable family or messy house and happy family. Choice was easy for me. 

We had a fairly busy day planned for today but unfortunately there's a storm coming and my back and legs are acting up big time. Took me an hour this morning just to sit myself up in bed for the first time. And that was wide awake at 5:30am in excruciating pain so bad that moving an inch is like sending hot razor blades shooting through my mid back. 

It gets very depressing and I often find myself in tears as I try to get up. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

With 5 kids you have reached the plateau of wisdom if you quit worrying about everything being perfectly in it's place.   You can achieve a semblance of straightened up but try not to focus just on that.  Kids eventually learn.   

Best wishes with your recovery.   It sure sounds rough.


----------



## SShepherd

I watched a reindeer lassoing competition and saw a few sami


----------



## Angelface

I made the best homemade pizza tonight. My kids actually loved it too! Usually they hate my cooking like everyone else. Haha


----------



## Doc

Good for you AF.    

We got more snow here today.  3 or 4 inches.  Wind made drifts of 12 inches or so.   Fun fun.


----------



## Angelface

Ever been so tired that you feel like you are going to fall face forward from the weight of your eyes? Also, I put something in my body that I thought I never would do again and I'm very disappointed with myself. I felt better, but the aftermath is making me feel horrible. Just scary because this stuff can easily kill you if you have to much of it.. Yes... 

I had McDonald's.


I promise to stop.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You better stop that $h-t.  It's not fit for human consumption.  

I had a rather busy day.  Took our foster daughter for a dental appointment this morning, then took the truck in to get the charging system tested.  This afternoon I brought it in to get another new battery installed.  Then off to teach guitar lessons, home for supper, and take the oldest boy to register for Jr High.  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> You better stop that -t.  It's not fit for human consumption.
> 
> I had a rather busy day.  Took our foster daughter for a dental appointment this morning, then took the truck in to get the charging system tested.  This afternoon I brought it in to get another new battery installed.  Then off to teach guitar lessons, home for supper, and take the oldest boy to register for Jr High.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



Well.. I did have a salad tonight to make up for it. haha. But  you sure did have a busy day! I have been making a lot of progress on my physical therapy, some of these exercises make absolute no sense to me and are umm quite weird. Lol but I know it helps.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been busy today and got quite a bit accomplished as this is my day off before the 4 on the trot weekend into Monday.

A run to the grocery store- then dropping canned goods and boxed food off at the community food bank, then the bank, then the tax guy.

Cleaning, grooming Gretchen.

Made an awesome flat bread breakfast sandwich for dinner, stuffed with scrambled egg, cheese, green onion, tomato and peppers.
Tomorrow I'll go to the Knights of Columbus and get my first of many fish fry dinners during Lent.
Yippy skippy.


----------



## Av8r3400

Flew my airplane for the first time.  (actually a couple days ago)

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmo4y-8EXzM[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

Sitting here at Olive Garden... really feeling all the wine tasting we did downtown earlier. He'said in the restroom.. I'm staring at my now new cracked phone case that fell out of my pocket in the parking lot. Am I on a date? Well yes I am. Too soon? Yes but I don't care. Our date was pretty boring at first. But I am really feeling alive right now and numb from all my new everyday physical and emotional pain. I may like this... I think I will go along with it. He's nice and intresting. I might just go walk with him in the rain after. Anybody can question my character at this point but I don't care right now. I'm having fun  I love you all. <3


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing wrong with getting back out there and moving forward. Sitting at home dwelling on the past never solved anything. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing exciting to report about my day.
I worked from 1:40- 10:05p


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Sitting here at Olive Garden... really feeling all the wine tasting we did downtown earlier. He'said in the restroom.. I'm staring at my now new cracked phone case that fell out of my pocket in the parking lot. Am I on a date? Well yes I am. Too soon? Yes but I don't care. Our date was pretty boring at first. But I am really feeling alive right now and numb from all my new everyday physical and emotional pain. I may like this... I think I will go along with it. He's nice and intresting. I might just go walk with him in the rain after. Anybody can question my character at this point but I don't care right now. I'm having fun  I love you all. <3



It's good your having fun...this tells me your on the right tracks.

Now you best be home by 10 young lady or your grounded for a whole month...remember to tighten your condom....seat belt i mean seat belt

By the way whats his name and we need to know some details about him...maybe get him to pass over a CV for us to check out on your behalf ...we are kinda protective here of our loved ones


----------



## Angelface

Lol. Well I definitely was back by then. I totally forgot I even posted this here last night. Haha. We ended up going to this city park and walked down by the river. We both had enough, well I did anyway wine that we could not feel the coldness of the rain. It was fun and when we got done they had closed the park gates for the night. Luckily for us he had a truck and was able to find a way to get out from the side. How odd would that have been if we where stuck there all night! LOL. He's really sweet and not pushy. I did however  pick up a little vibe that he may have wanted to make another step. But that's where I called it a night. I started to hurt a little bit as the drinks wore off... and to be true is I am just not ready for that yet. I'll definitely see him again.  But he has to respect my pace in which he does understand and agreea with me.


----------



## Angelface

Any tips on how to get tomato sauce stains out of clothes? Stupid me decided to make lasagna after work and not change my clothes. I knocked over the container of tomato sauce and spilled all down my light tan dress pants. I've washed them 5 times now and im starting to lose hope for them and they may just end up in the trash.   I used spray in wash and dawn dish detergent and still no luck. I just bought them a week ago so that's why I'm frustrated. Lol


----------



## Doc

That's a tough one Angel.    Sounds like you did about all you could to get that stain out.   
Lasagna sure sounds good though.   Making me hungry.


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Tomato-Sauce-from-Fabrics
http://housekeeping.about.com/od/stainremoval/ht/tomatosauce.htm
http://home.howstuffworks.com/how-to-remove-tomato-juice-and-tomato-sauce-stains.htm
http://www.howtocleanstuff.net/how-to-remove-tomato-stains/
http://www.kidspot.com.au/lifestyle/home/home-solutions/how-to-remove-tomato-sauce-stains


----------



## Angelface

Yeah it was really good and worth all the effort.  Thank you pirate_girl, I tried a few of those steps and still no luck.  I will try again tonight and if not, I guess that serves me well for being so careless. Lol I am terrible when it comes to my clothes, phone, other stuff.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Laying in a hospital bed at emergency since last night waiting for test results. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Laying in a hospital bed at emergency since last night waiting for test results.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



 hope you're okay


----------



## pirate_girl

Recovering from a tummy bug.


----------



## FrancSevin

My boss told me to "have a good day."

 So,,,,

 I went home.


----------



## tiredretired

Hit some dealerships today perusing new vehicles.

Looking at a new motorcycle and or a new pickup truck.  Do not really _need _either one but at 67 years old, time is running out for the things I _want. _ 

Then quieted things down a bit and hit the grocery store.


----------



## zekeusa

Av8r3400 said:


> Flew my airplane for the first time. (actually a couple days ago)
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmo4y-8EXzM



I think that is absolutely amazing! Congrats!! Any squawks? Enjoy!!


----------



## Angelface

I'm babysitting 8 kids today. I might just be bald by tonight....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

TiredRetired said:


> Hit some dealerships today perusing new vehicles.
> 
> Looking at a new motorcycle and or a new pickup truck.  Do not really _need _either one but at 67 years old, time is running out for the things I _want. _
> 
> Then quieted things down a bit and hit the grocery store.


You can't take it with you. Might as well enjoy it. I see so many people who work all their lives, retire, then sit around for years waiting to die. Watched my grandparents do that. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> You can't take it with you. Might as well enjoy it. I see so many people who work all their lives, retire, then sit around for years waiting to die. Watched my grandparents do that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



I hear you.  I'm a little nervous about the bike.  The one I looked at was a beautiful bike but I haven't ridden for a while now.  Not sure if I am ever going to feel comfortable riding again.  I would hate to plunk down the big bucks for something that will just sit in the garage or sold for a loss.  I just don't know.

As for the pickup truck.  All I can say is major league sticker shock.  My God, I know things are expensive nowadays.  I get it, but Moses on a crutch I wasn't expecting what I saw.  LOL.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've pretty much decided on avoiding buying new anymore. The last truck I bought new had such big payments that when the warranty ran out and things started breaking I couldn't afford to fix them. Same thing with motorcycles campers and boats. Sure, it's nice to have a brand new shinny toy in the yard. But usually when you buy something new you immediately lose a big value as soon as you pull off the lot. Campers especially. We're starting to consider upgrading ours but I know that to replace ours with something comparable would cost over 30k. And as soon as we haul it off the lot we'd be hard pressed to get 20k for it. Hence the reason I prefer shopping used. 

Dad's boat is another example. 18ft aluminum with a 115 and walk through windshield costs close to 40k up here. He got it for 15k only 2 yrs old. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've pretty much decided on avoiding buying new anymore. The last truck I bought new had such big payments that when the warranty ran out and things started breaking I couldn't afford to fix them. Same thing with motorcycles campers and boats. Sure, it's nice to have a brand new shinny toy in the yard. But usually when you buy something new you immediately lose a big value as soon as you pull off the lot. Campers especially. We're starting to consider upgrading ours but I know that to replace ours with something comparable would cost over 30k. And as soon as we haul it off the lot we'd be hard pressed to get 20k for it. Hence the reason I prefer shopping used.
> 
> Dad's boat is another example. 18ft aluminum with a 115 and walk through windshield costs close to 40k up here. He got it for 15k only 2 yrs old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Yep, I agree.  The Fatboy was used.  A trade in.  A 2012 model in beautiful shape and decent price really.  Prolly find a better price in a private sale, but the dealer was offer a warranty that a private sale would not have. 

The pickup was new.  This would replace my Ranger which I bought new in 2005.  I would love a new Ranger but they do not make them any more and used ones are expensive as hell and I may as well keep the one I got. 

I'm in no hurry.  I've got a few more years left, I hope.


----------



## pirate_girl

I now have 11 days off and will enjoy every freaking minute.

This last week was rough at work, then I came down with a stomach flu that lasted 3 days.


It's raining and windy as hell here in NW Ohio.

By the way, where did February go so fast?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

February? ??? Wasn't it new years just last week?  Enjoy your time off. 

I have a different view on work now. Most people yearn for days off. I yearn to be able to go to work. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

I absolutely dreaded coming into work today... but then guess what happened to this girl?? I got a raise!!! Yay! I didn't see that coming.  I never thought I would be making this much. I know its just money and it doesn't mean anything. But it's an achievement in my mind.   Everyday I feel so much more confident and respect myself on levels that I never have before. Nobody can mess with me now!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Good for you Angelface !!!


----------



## waybomb

At McKees  Rocks pa tonight and tomorrow to look at some equipment for sale.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

GREAT NEWS!




Angelface said:


> I absolutely dreaded coming into work today... but then guess what happened to this girl?? I got a raise!!! Yay! I didn't see that coming.  I never thought I would be making this much. I know its just money and it doesn't mean anything. But it's an achievement in my mind.   Everyday I feel so much more confident and respect myself on levels that I never have before. Nobody can mess with me now!


----------



## tiredretired

Angelface said:


> I absolutely dreaded coming into work today... but then guess what happened to this girl?? I got a raise!!! Yay! I didn't see that coming.  I never thought I would be making this much. *I know its just money and it doesn't mean anything.* But it's an achievement in my mind.   Everyday I feel so much more confident and respect myself on levels that I never have before. Nobody can mess with me now!



It does mean a lot.  It means you have the ability to support yourself and make your life better.  You know, that whole pursuit of happiness thing that is one of our God given divine rights in this awesome country of ours.

Congrats and keep up the good work. Sounds like you are appreciated and not taken for granted. Does wonders for that whole self esteem thing, eh?   So yes, it does mean a lot.


----------



## Angelface

Thank you so much everyone.  <3


----------



## JEV

Sighting in the latest acquisition...Hatsan 125TH (thumb hole) springer in .25 cal.. Tore it down completely and did a tune on it and replaced the piston seal that was bad from the factory. Rated at 750 FPS it's now consistently maintains 760+ FPS after shooting over 200 pellets thru it.  Before the tune it was at 630 FPS and dropping as the seal got worse. I could have returned the gun for another one, but this manufacturer is notorious for undersized seals. Just chose to upgrade to an aftermarket seal, since it was getting tuned anyway. The gun is a beast delivering over 30 FPE at the muzzle, which is a lot for a pellet rifle. Takes 50# of cocking force, so this is no child's toy.


----------



## Galvatron

Going to tackle the garden fence at the back end today, rip it down and start over, that's if they deliver the materials bright and early this morning as promised.


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> Going to tackle the garden fence at the back end today, rip it down and start over, that's if they deliver the materials bright and early this morning as promised.



Is that fence to keep the neighbors out or you in?


----------



## Galvatron

TiredRetired said:


> Is that fence to keep the neighbors out or you in?



It's to keep me in as i have a tendency to wander off.

Well the fence did not get started as it bloody rained all day,weather lady on the telly needs to get her act together

Going shopping for beaten up furniture tomorrow so Thursday looks good on weather i will do it then.


----------



## pirate_girl

Laundry, cleaning, cooking, wiener dog grooming.
Not it that order, but all done.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Orthodontist for one of the kiddies this morning. Prepped supper for she who must be obeyed to help her out when she gets off work. Physio this afternoon  then off to the first session of a 6 week chronic pain program I've been referred to.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Went for a chilly walk and then to the library to check out the new non-fiction, but didn't see anything that caught my interest.
Just relaxed mostly all day and spent time eyeballing 3 of my favourite forums. 

Made some Thai creamy coconut soup for dinner, which was delicious even if it does come from a can.
Thought about going to bingo night, but decided not to.


----------



## Galvatron

Today i will get that bloody fence done...sun is out so am i.


----------



## Galvatron

Well i made a start.....what twat buried concrete up there as i know it was not me.

I shall continue tomorrow.


----------



## Angelface

Sooo... today I met someone.. he pulled me close and told me don't say a thing just trust me and everything will be okay. I committed and he took my hand and showed me a place that was warm and peaceful. There was no anger, there was no sadness. The only thing I could feel was the warmness of my heart. Every bad memory was erased from my mind and my many issues had vanished and I felt like I could happily live forever...

So then I quit daydreaming and remembered that one of my best employees just up and quit on me, my ex husband leaving a text on my phone saying "Quit being such a stuck up bitch" and finding out that I got ripped off on eBay while I forgot to pay the water bill yet again...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One of those days here.  I was feeling alright earlier in the week with hardly any pain in the back.  Then it started up again two nights ago.  Hate it when that happens since I can barely stand for a couple minutes.  Oh well.  I had plans to work on the bike this morning but kneeling down on a cold cement floor is not ideal when my back is flared up.  I also have to do some work on the bbq this afternoon replacing a couple burners.  The thing is barely two years old and already 2 of the burners were rusted through.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> One of those days here.  I was feeling alright earlier in the week with hardly any pain in the back.  Then it started up again two nights ago.  Hate it when that happens since I can barely stand for a couple minutes.  Oh well.  I had plans to work on the bike this morning but kneeling down on a cold cement floor is not ideal when my back is flared up.  I also have to do some work on the bbq this afternoon replacing a couple burners.  The thing is barely two years old and already 2 of the burners were rusted through.


Success. Got three of the four burners replaced. Stupid thing was only two years old. You get what you pay for I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Scrabble night with the girls and shrimp, fry and coleslaw baskets for dinner from the pub.


----------



## Galvatron

Spent the day getting the fence done....now just chilling with a nice cold glass of cola.


----------



## tiredretired

Finishing up the income taxes state and federal.  Sure glad that is coming to an end for another year.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

TiredRetired said:


> Finishing up the income taxes state and federal.  Sure glad that is coming to an end for another year.


My wife works for Canada revenue. I let her deal with that. We're getting a hefty return this year. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Goofin' off today.
Got 4 more days left of my vacation time as of today.

.. oh and eating too many Girl Scout cookies..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Saw the family doc this morning now laying on a table getting zapped at physio. Tis my life. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> My wife works for Canada revenue. I let her deal with that. We're getting a hefty return this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Yep, that's great!  I can't say we're getting a "hefty" return, but getting enough back to put toward our April Quarterlies, so that is a good thing.  One check I won't have to write on April 15. 

I always do the taxes.  I am good with math as long as it is limited to add, subtract, multiply and divide.  Once I get into cosines, I am off on a tangent.  No pun intended.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. I'm usually lost after I have to take off my socks to count. Not a fan of any math. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a nice walk in the country and will be enjoying dinner with a friend this evening.

Spring has sprung in Ohio.
Yay!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day. Brought the missus to the airport this morning as she's in Ottawa for 5 days. Then over to pick up the oldest son for a dental appointment. Then took him for lunch. Now we're sitting at the airport again as he's flying out to Winnipeg for March break. Afterwards it's home for the other kids then off to teach guitar lessons. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Dog

Put 150 miles on the scooter


----------



## pirate_girl

Not a whole lot of anything worth mentioning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Worked on the vehicles this morning repairing the exhaust on one and changing the rear wiper motor on the other. Now physio followed by a meeting later. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

Today is my son's birthday.  He's 46.


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting myself in the work again mode.
Tomorrow I return after 11 days off.
It's been nice, but has given me a wee bit 'o taste of what it's going to be like to retire.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> but has given me a wee bit 'o taste of what it's going to be like to retire.



Nothing bad about that.  I've been retired (kinda) for almost 17 years and loved every minute of it.  The thing about retirement is that you have to do it while you're still young enough to enjoy it.

The past two weeks has been part of the continuing saga of the last year.  I had bursitis in my heel for about 10 days and couldn't walk.  OK, you're not going to drop dead from bursitis but it's still a pain in the .... heel.  I missed all the nice weather when I could have actually got something done.  When I started to get around, it started to rain and it has rained ever since, 3 days straight and about 12 inches and gale force winds.  We've had severe storm warnings, flash flood warnings, tornado warnings and all kinds of grief.  I'm ready for this nonsense to end.


----------



## Angelface

I just spent like $ 1.765 on myself. I am not sure how I feel about that.  Tho I rarely spend money on myself unless it's things I need.


----------



## Doc

Angelface said:


> I just spent like $ 1.765 on myself. I am not sure how I feel about that.  Tho I rarely spend money on myself unless it's things I need.


Congrats AF.   Sounds good.

I'm staying at home today.  DW is making a roast and the whole house smells oh so good.  Mmmmm    Dinner at 3:30.


----------



## tiredretired

Church in the morning, washed the truck, went for a walk and Pierogies for dinner.  Oh happy day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Church in the morning.  Visit from the nurse in the afternoon.  Call from the doctor just before supper to tell me about upcoming procedures/surgery.  Now I'm just relaxing watching flightradar keeping tabs on my missus who has been gone since wednesday and is now on her way home.  Should be a good night.


----------



## Angelface

Sitting here in my car eating a late lunch while watching people go about walking around downtown.. Yes I know watching people... :/ But I can't help but wonder when I look at the woman with a sad face, a man with a constant laughter with his friend, or the old guy looking through the garbage can looking for cans.You just never know the battles they may be facing and the unknown of their own path. Hmmm..then I wonder how much I appreciate and love for what I have been given in life.


----------



## luvs

'lil cooking/catering job to condend w/- when he gets that caviar i said to buy, not that kind that he got initially; cleaning, nap, a visit w/ my nurse, & shoppin'~
may head to pub to see my pal or blake. or both


----------



## tiredretired

Cooking Corned Beef and Cabbage today.  

Happy St. Patty's Day!


----------



## Galvatron

Going blind to buy this years camping car tomorrow morning,pray for me i may need it


----------



## Galvatron

Please pray i dont go french.........Bonjour new car hahahahahaha....i hate this shit....


my cars/automobiles are very this these days hahahaha

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

Mrs Galvi gets bored very quick...i turn to ask what she wants for a camping car and where is she......


up the garden burning shit


----------



## Galvatron

Was up at 5am and hit the road to look at a few cars for my wife....wasted my time due to bullshit sellers.


----------



## Galvatron

Maybe it is just me but my day just got better watching this funny shit...

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Nj4kVZOdQM[/ame]

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfRwUKjJMxE[/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

Watching basketball and eating.


----------



## Galvatron

TiredRetired said:


> Watching basketball and eating.



Are you slam dunking your food??


----------



## Angelface

Sick... yah the last three days a throat so sore, I can't even swallow. Today at work was even worse... my head hurt so bad, I couldn't focus at all.  Bright side is I am shedding weight like crazy fast so that's good. Lol..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Take care. Hope you're feel better soon. 

I was feeling not too bad the other day so I decided to head back to the gym as I hadn't been in a while. I was paying for it yesterday. Even though my back was sore I managed to drag my crippled a$$ outside yesterday to rotate the tires on the truck. After my routine visit from the nurse to change my dressing I headed to the mall to pick up a couple things. I paid for that as well as walking a distance of about 300ft put me out of commission for the evening into last night as my legs were cramping so bad I couldn't stay in bed. Back to the chair for the night for me. 

That's the frustrating part. When I see someone I know and they say "Oh. You're looking good. Are you back to work yet?"  Are you f%$/ng kidding me? I'll go back to work when I can walk more than 50ft without a cane and without being in pain. Heck. Just walking from the parking lot into the office would be enough to knock me on my butt for two days. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Take care. Hope you're feel better soon.
> 
> 
> That's the frustrating part. When I see someone I know and they say "Oh. You're looking good. Are you back to work yet?"
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Grrr.. well tell them once you are strong enough to show them where to keep their opinion, you will be back to work.. 

But seriously.. no better today. This whole week I think I am averaging about 4 hours of sleep a night. I wake up coughing and it never stops. Right now I feel like there is so much pressure in my head that I am going to just pop... ugh. I am just ocd about taking meds...


----------



## Galvatron

Finally i got out yesterday and picked up a camping car for my wife....i said i was not getting French but eh it's bloody French 

Citroen Picasso with only 70,000 miles on the clock with a full service history stamped in the book, got it at a bargain price due to the fact it needs a good clean inside and out so thats what i am doing today, only problem is the car is white so i bet it needs cleaning again tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. It's funny how people say white vehicles get dirty quickly. This is the third white vehicle I've had and I find its the oppiosite. Darker colors show the dust and dirt more. I washed my truck last week and it still looks clean. I also did my wife's suv the same time. Hers looks like it went mud bogging. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nice. It's funny how people say white vehicles get dirty quickly. This is the third white vehicle I've had and I find its the oppiosite. Darker colors show the dust and dirt more. I washed my truck last week and it still looks clean. I also did my wife's suv the same time. Hers looks like it went mud bogging.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



then in that case get off your arse and come clean mine

it has started to rain so i am now thinking about going out and paying some illegal immigrant to do it


----------



## Leni

No problem finding one around here.


----------



## Galvatron

Well this is what the new car looks like and i even mocked up the original design theory from the French designer


----------



## Galvatron

It's my son's Birthday today...he is hard to buy for but i know he likes his BBQ time in the garden so i have got him a new BBQ grill, custom made from a oil drum so he should be happy.

My son and his deranged brother i adopted are coming over this afternoon as they say they have finally got me my Birthday present (a month late but thats how they operate)....now knowing the 2 of them i am expecting something completely stupid, if it is another exotic house plant like last year it's going straight in the bin as it as no chance of me taking good care of it.

This is going to be one crazy arsed day knowing the adopted boy is on his way.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did the kiddies egg hunt this morning since they we gone yesterday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

I am going to eat humble pie from my previous post...

My son's turned up with what i can only describe as the best gift i as a man could get....a clock made from a Renault Formula 1 engine piece that raced in the world championship.

I have the paperwork ..have the serial number i just need to log on to find out where and where the part was active ....i am stunned.

i will take a picture later .


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> I am going to eat humble pie from my previous post...
> 
> My son's turned up with what i can only describe as the best gift i as a man could get....a clock made from a Renault Formula 1 engine piece that raced in the world championship.
> 
> I have the paperwork ..have the serial number i just need to log on to find out where and where the part was active ....i am stunned.
> 
> i will take a picture later .



That sounds really cool.  I love stuff like that.  As always, it didn't happen until pics are posted.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Galvatron said:


> I am going to eat humble pie from my previous post...
> 
> My son's turned up with what i can only describe as the best gift i as a man could get....a clock made from a Renault Formula 1 engine piece that raced in the world championship.
> 
> I have the paperwork ..have the serial number i just need to log on to find out where and where the part was active ....i am stunned.
> 
> i will take a picture later .



That's a GREAT gift!


----------



## Galvatron

Here is a quick picture ...when i have time i will research the part...

Just when you think your kids are piss takers they do something like this....i am honestly blown away as i love my sport Formula 1.


----------



## Angelface

Being taken out for dinner tonight as my birthday gift. Can't wait.


----------



## nixon

Just got done rebuilding an old Stihl 029 Super . Converted it to a Ms390 . New piston ,cylinder ,bearings ,seals ,lines ,filters ,muffler ,bar ,and chain . Probably been easier to list what wasn't changed . Gonna give it to someone that needs a reasonably decent saw ,and that will maintain it . Gonna go grind a few chains for the neighbor .


----------



## 300 H and H

nixon said:


> Just got done rebuilding an old Stihl 029 Super . Converted it to a Ms390 . New piston ,cylinder ,bearings ,seals ,lines ,filters ,muffler ,bar ,and chain . Probably been easier to list what wasn't changed . Gonna give it to someone that needs a reasonably decent saw ,and that will maintain it . Gonna go grind a few chains for the neighbor .



My Ms 390 was stolen. Nixon, what Stihl should I buy? Stihl has a good dealer near here. Need a big saw, 32" of cutting bar minimum.. Farm duty.

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## tiredretired

nixon said:


> Just got done rebuilding an old Stihl 029 Super . Converted it to a Ms390 . New piston ,cylinder ,bearings ,seals ,lines ,filters ,muffler ,bar ,and chain . Probably been easier to list what wasn't changed . Gonna give it to someone that needs a reasonably decent saw ,and that will maintain it . Gonna go grind a few chains for the neighbor .



About damn time you stuck your nose back in here.

How have you been?


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> About damn time you stuck your nose back in here.
> 
> How have you been?



What he said!
(and thank you, Nixon) 



Welp, this is the end of my 4 day work weekend.
Had to work all through Good Friday til today.
Easter Sunday.. which was also my birthday  was a bit strange not being able to spend the day with my family at all, but it is what it is.

I've been very busy moderating a political forum which explains why I haven't been here as much as I'd like to be.

It's all good.


----------



## Galvatron

nixon said:


> Just got done rebuilding an old Stihl 029 Super . Converted it to a Ms390 . New piston ,cylinder ,bearings ,seals ,lines ,filters ,muffler ,bar ,and chain . Probably been easier to list what wasn't changed . Gonna give it to someone that needs a reasonably decent saw ,and that will maintain it . Gonna go grind a few chains for the neighbor .



Thanks for popping in Sir i hope you and your wife are well.....love and best wishes.....pop back more often.


----------



## squerly

pirate_girl said:


> Easter Sunday.. which was also my birthday  was a bit strange not being able to spend the day with my family at all, but it is what it is.


Happy Birthday PG!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Happy birthday pg and angelface

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Happy Birthday Lollie and AF.  :

Sorry for missing it Lollie, I was just thinking to myself yesterday that today the 29th was your bday.   Opps.   A day late and a dollar short.   Hope you have a good break from work now and get to celebrate another trip around the sun.


----------



## nixon

300 H and H said:


> My Ms 390 was stolen. Nixon, what Stihl should I buy? Stihl has a good dealer near here. Need a big saw, 32" of cutting bar minimum.. Farm duty.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



32 " bar is right there in MS 461 territory . You can get a 441 to pull that bar ,but it won't oil it all that well . You can also look at the 661 . I've got one (661r ) that's been tweaked pretty well . Runs very well ,but kinda heavy to use for long periods ,as I am old and time worn . Also the 461 still has a carb you can tune with the majic screwdriver . The others in that range are M-Tronic ...... No user adjustments ..... I've got three saws with that. Or the Husky Auto Tune . Still like tuning myself over letting the saw figure it out ..


----------



## nixon

TiredRetired said:


> About damn time you stuck your nose back in here.
> 
> How have you been?



Not too bad ! Been fighting with Lymphoma for a while . It keeps trying to make a comeback . You'd think it would take the hint it's not well received here . 
Pretty sure it's finall gotten the message though . Next PET scan should tell the tale .othe than that , been messing with saws and grinding chains . Life is good !
Edit: I see lots of new faces here from the last time I checked in . Glad to see that .


----------



## tiredretired

nixon said:


> Not too bad ! Been fighting with Lymphoma for a while . It keeps trying to make a comeback . You'd think it would take the hint it's not well received here .
> Pretty sure it's finall gotten the message though . Next PET scan should tell the tale .othe than that , been messing with saws and grinding chains . Life is good !



Glad to hear you're still kicking but sorry to hear about that damn lymphoma.  

Thoughts and prayers that PET scan is negative if that is the correct terminology.  

Keep them saws spinning there old man.


----------



## nixon

TiredRetired said:


> Glad to hear you're still kicking but sorry to hear about that damn lymphoma.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers that PET scan is negative if that is the correct terminology.
> 
> Keep them saws spinning there old man.



Thanks Butch . For some reason ,after the initial  " WTF !!!", it's never really gotten me down . What bothered me most was having to put Jan through it ,and see her worried like that. The plus side is that I have met some of the finest folks during all of this .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I guess we're all having our pains today. Mine started on Saturday when I was working the fish fry at church. Been in pain ever since. All for standing in one spot for a half hour. Now today I did a dumbass move. My nurse was here for her visit to change my dressing. I was sitting at the kitchen table in my chair which is an arm chair. I went to stand and the stupid drain tube going into my side got hooked on the arm of the chair and pulled out about 3" thankfully it went back in by itself. My whole left side is sore now though and I'm chair bound with an ice pack on it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

nixon said:


> Thanks Butch . For some reason ,after the initial  " WTF !!!", it's never really gotten me down . What bothered me most was having to put Jan through it ,and see her worried like that. The plus side is that I have met some of the finest folks during all of this .



Keep us posted bud.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I guess we're all having our pains today. Mine started on Saturday when I was working the fish fry at church. Been in pain ever since. All for standing in one spot for a half hour. Now today I did a dumbass move. My nurse was here for her visit to change my dressing. I was sitting at the kitchen table in my chair which is an arm chair. I went to stand and the stupid drain tube going into my side got hooked on the arm of the chair and pulled out about 3" thankfully it went back in by itself. My whole left side is sore now though and I'm chair bound with an ice pack on it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Better just slow down a titch and take life easy. Supposed to get cold as hell later this week anyhoo so it'll be a good time to relax.


----------



## pirate_girl

Let me see.
I had two fat BLT's for dinner since Lent is over.
The weather was fine, so I took a walk.
Spent some time with good friends and am now posting on two forums (kinda pulling my hair out on one)


----------



## tiredretired

Think I will wash the car.  Then get some groceries.  Then relax with a good book and leave the TV off as I am sick and tired of hearing about politics.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Think I will wash the car.  Then get some groceries.  Then relax with a good book and leave the TV off as *I am sick and tired of hearing about politics. *



that! lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

TiredRetired said:


> Think I will wash the car.  Then get some groceries.  Then relax with a good book and leave the TV off as I am sick and tired of hearing about politics.


You too?  I'm not even american(thankfully) and I'm sick of hearing about american politics.  I've said this in the past.  Takes you guys two freakin years to decide who is going to run the country for 4 years.  If ya'll spent that much energy on fixing your country's pressing issues, maybe it wouldn't be in such a mess.  

Our system isn't perfect by any means but at least we only have to endure two months of elections bs every 3-4 years.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> You too?  I'm not even american(thankfully) and I'm sick of hearing about american politics.  I've said this in the past.  Takes you guys two freakin years to decide who is going to run the country for 4 years.  If ya'll spent that much energy on fixing your country's pressing issues, maybe it wouldn't be in such a mess.
> 
> Our system isn't perfect by any means but at least we only have to endure two months of elections bs every 3-4 years.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



Oh, yeah?  Well try this one on for size my across the border friend.  The American ladies the other night handed the Canadian gals their asses in the World Hockey Championships, led by Vermont's own Amanda Pelkey, the best women's hockey player in the world.  So there, take that.  

Good thing we got a good sense of humor, eh?  (Notice no second "u" in humor.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Seeing as the only good hockey players in the states come from Canada originally. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Cleared my son's shed of rubbish from when he moved house late last year and took a run north to drop off the deranged adopted son....all i heard from him was can we stop for food ,can we stop for food....i nearly stopped for something 

Sun is out so i may cut the grass quick.


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> Think I will wash the car.  Then get some groceries.  Then relax with a good book and leave the TV off as I am sick and tired of hearing about politics.


Yep, I'm there.    I've had enough of the bla bla bla bla bla BS of politics.    and we have 7 full months to go.   Arrrrggggggg


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just woke up after my scope. Still heavily sedated. Hoping for good news. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> I just woke up after my scope. Still heavily sedated. Hoping for good news.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



We're all hoping you get good news too!

Jim


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> We're all hoping you get good news too!
> 
> Jim




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^What the man said.  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back at home. Not sure exactly what the doctor did today but from what I gather he was able to locate the main bile duct and found it was blocked. So he attempted to remove the blockage. We'll find out in a few days  if the drain stops. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

Well , so far it's been a drive down to Pittsburgh  for Forrest's lymphoma treatment . The day should improve after this ,all things considered .


----------



## EastTexFrank

nixon said:


> Well , so far it's been a drive down to Pittsburgh  for Forrest's lymphoma treatment . The day should improve after this ,all things considered .



Best of luck bud.

I've got a running around day today which will help as I'm a little sore after yesterday.  

I had to buy a new fertilizer spreader as the old one rusted out.  I spent Wednesday afternoon beating the old PTO shaft off it.  I went to TSC to get the new spreader and guess what?  It came with a PTO shaft so that was a wasted afternoon.  It's OK though.  I can use the old one on the PTO generator I'm thinking of getting.  The new spreader is a lot bigger than the old one.  It says it holds 850 lbs but I got 500 lbs in it and it was darned near full.  I also had to waste time tightening up all the nuts and bolts on it, the gear box was dry and had to be filled with grease, the two gates on it had to be adjusted because they were miles off.  At least all the parts were there.  Finally got it working and spread 1000 lbs of fertilizer on the yard.  I do wish though that someone would check some of that stuff before they ship it out.  It's not as if these things are dirt cheap.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Back at home. Not sure exactly what the doctor did today but from what I gather he was able to locate the main bile duct and found it was blocked. So he attempted to remove the blockage. We'll find out in a few days  if the drain stops.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk





nixon said:


> Well , so far it's been a drive down to Pittsburgh  for Forrest's lymphoma treatment . The day should improve after this ,all things considered .



Best of luck to both of you!

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today has been an up and down day. Went to bed late as we were out visiting friends. Felt OK last night then I layed down in bed and the shakes and shivers started. Finally at 3am I drug my tired ass to the med cabinet to pop a lovely mixture of pain pills and fever meds. I then stumbled around in the dark searching for a thick comforter. Surprisingly I was able to fall asleep when I awoke in excruciating pain. Note to self. Avoid chili for supper at all costs. 

The hernia had a few things to say about my choice of supper last night. It took me an hour to work through that pain. 

When she who must be obeyed finally woke up I informed her of my night and that she would be attending mass without me. 

A couple hours later I began to feel better so I drug my sick butt outside and prepared for the afternoons adventure of picking up a freezer. I already had two guys lined up to move it. 

Once we got back I started feeling sick again. Checked the temperature and it was normal. So that leaves me shivering and shaking on the chair again. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JEV

Day two...Islamarada, Florida Keys. Loving it while it snows back in Cleveland.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Today has been an up and down day. Went to bed late as we were out visiting friends. Felt OK last night then I layed down in bed and the shakes and shivers started. Finally at 3am I drug my tired ass to the med cabinet to pop a lovely mixture of pain pills and fever meds. I then stumbled around in the dark searching for a thick comforter. Surprisingly I was able to fall asleep when I awoke in excruciating pain. Note to self. Avoid chili for supper at all costs.
> 
> The hernia had a few things to say about my choice of supper last night. It took me an hour to work through that pain.
> 
> When she who must be obeyed finally woke up I informed her of my night and that she would be attending mass without me.
> 
> A couple hours later I began to feel better so I drug my sick butt outside and prepared for the afternoons adventure of picking up a freezer. I already had two guys lined up to move it.
> 
> Once we got back I started feeling sick again. Checked the temperature and it was normal. So that leaves me shivering and shaking on the chair again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



No matter how bad my day would have sucked Brian, I always come back to this page and read the latest on you.

No person should have to go through what you've been through all these months.

Without sounding so repetitious, I just know the day is going to come when you'll be on the other side of all this.


----------



## Av8r3400

..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> No matter how bad my day would have sucked Brian, I always come back to this page and read the latest on you.
> 
> No person should have to go through what you've been through all these months.
> 
> Without sounding so repetitious, I just know the day is going to come when you'll be on the other side of all this.


Thanks. It's definitely been a roller coaster. These latest events with the fever symptoms have me a little worried. They come without warning and when I check the temperature it's normal. 

I do believe that I shared the story of one of the kids I worked with who had a liver transplant. He's due for a second transplant soon. A lot of the symptoms he's experienced over the years is what I've been going through. He gets the same types of fevers as me. So that tells me my liver isn't doing what it's supposed to be doing and is operating at a reduced capacity. Any little bug I might catch becomes a problem when I can't fight it off. It is what it is I guess. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> No matter how bad my day would have sucked Brian, I always come back to this page and read the latest on you.
> 
> No person should have to go through what you've been through all these months.
> 
> Without sounding so repetitious, I just know the day is going to come when you'll be on the other side of all this.



What PG said . . . .

Jim


----------



## tiredretired

*COLD!!! * Staying put close to the wood fire.  It was +6F earlier this morning. It has now "warmed" up to 18.  Brrrrr.   

I will however get off my duff long enough to go out and feed the birds.  They are are not happy out there it is supposed to be spring, but that ain't happening today.


----------



## pirate_girl

After two days of wind and storms, things are finally starting to settle down around here.
We'll only get to 40 degrees today/24 tonight.

This is the Monday of what I call my long weekend off of 4 days.
Later on, me and Ms T will be going shopping and eating.
What else is there to do with tax returns?

lol


----------



## Angelface

Depression sucks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> Depression sucks.


Keep your chin up and your eyes on the prize. Find what makes you happy and do it [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Keep your chin up and your eyes on the prize. Find what makes you happy and do it [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



That.


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Keep your chin up and your eyes on the prize. Find what makes you happy and do it [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



I try but I just feel so overwhelmed and burned out... and I wish I could be treated and respected as a person for once and not just used for what someone wants or meet their expectations of who they think I should be. Part of this is really my own fault. I was in such a high state for awhile that thought I was cured from this whole depression/bi-polar thing, so I quit taking my meds like a month ago, so I am sure it isn't helping. But I am also so irritable anymore that I just feel like I am going to snap on the next person who I feel is coming across me the wrong way, no matter how close they are to me. That's not who I am..  but that's really a root of the problem, I don't even know who I am anymore.. 

Thank you however for the advice!  I'm sure eventually it will pass and I will get over it. I get so tempted however to move closer to family out of state. Way to many memories here in this little town and I just want to move on with life and experience something different.


----------



## tiredretired

I decided to keep my truck for at least another year as sticker shock for the new ones was just too much to bear.  Good low milage used ones are so rare and expensive, may as well just go with new and get the warranty and 0% financing.

So, the old girl needs rubber for the inspection in May so I see what a set of tires will set me back.


----------



## Galvatron

Spent the morning on the phone to the police and various banks/pension agencies as it turns out my sister has committed fraud following my Mothers Death...had to freeze accounts and report dodgy activity....i don't want any of her money but someone for the first time ever needs to stand up and do things the right way, as i write this my sister is on holiday spending away money she illegally obtained whilst i am left to sort out the mess so her funeral costs do not get stuck on me.

Even in Death she manages to piss me off....typical.

Now i am off to buy some compost for the greenhouse.


----------



## Galvatron

Gave up on popping out as i am so pissed off as this is all embarrassing this mess my Mother left behind ....it also turns out that she never for 20 years told the pensions systems she with living with a man as husband and wife...so she was still claiming her widows pension she got after my Father died, what a fucking mess!!!!!

But i will sort all this and walk away with a clean slate on my name.....what a nightmare to dump on your youngest living child ...thanks mother and all that kissed her arse.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry you have to deal with all that. Is your sister on holidays with money she obtained from the estate? If so could the estate not sue her to regain the funds. Not sure on the whole situation but sounds like one big mess. May you have the strength to get through it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

They should have been aware of that kind of activity going on, Galv.
I get Steven's pension (my widow's pension) wired into my bank account every month per the pension scheme where he worked in Leeds.

If I die, they'll know about it because my bank and Yorkshire bank are fully aware of what's going on from there to here at all times, and this is across the pond!

Oh, I had a good day at work.
Rehab. Where I like to be.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sorry you have to deal with all that. Is your sister on holidays with money she obtained from the estate? If so could the estate not sue her to regain the funds. Not sure on the whole situation but sounds like one big mess. May you have the strength to get through it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Yes Brian my sister is pissing away money she obtained illegally and this money should be for what i call disposal costs(sounds harsh i know).

I have one bank working with me and we can see that my sister over a few weeks drained an account and then went in to the bank and closed the account stating and signing she was mothers only child....big oops there as there are 6 of us in total,i have also spoken to welfare and my sister has a claim to assist with funeral costs running thousands of pounds but my mothers common law husband paid it in full ????  a brother raided the house and took loads of goods and i have the police chasing him.

It is all a mess Brian......and to top it all off my Brother that has been decent through all this is not well...his wife has cancer....so they dont need the stress......

And that is the tip of the iceberg.

Slight edit....Bank just called saying they had retrieved money transferred to my sisters account, not sure how much but who cares not me....now they need me to go in and look through bank statements to check and see if cash withdraws ect are of a honest nature during the time of the run up to mothers death.....police are involved and so they should be.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. I'll be thinking of you and your family. Pray that this all gets sorted out. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Brian it is nothing compared to your health issues....your in my daily thoughts and prayers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> Brian it is nothing compared to your health issues....your in my daily thoughts and prayers.



What keeps me going is knowing there are so many people out there in worse shape than I am.


----------



## Angelface

Went Grocery shopping today and this random guy approaches me and asks "What are you doing with your life?" I was like umm excuse you? Then he opened up about how I need to turn to Jesus more and to do it fast before my physical body dies and my spirit gets casts into hell forever. I told him that I have and he goes on to say "But did you really mean it? where you being true and honest?" I said I need to get going but um thanks. I'm not sure what to think of that situation.. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Recovering from a 12 hr shift last night - then very little sleep once I got to bed.
Seems a little Dachshund thought it was party time when Mom got home at 2:15am

Later it's grocery shopping, etc...
blah blah blah..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting home with a sick kid. Third one in two weeks. Flu bug. They throw up once then are vegetables on the couch for the rest of the day. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Going to spend part of the afternoon getting two Tracfone flip phones authorized and up and running so I can take them off my AT&T account and save $36 / month.

Then transfer my S6 from AT&T over to Cricket Wireless (which uses AT&T towers) and save another $20 / month. Goodbye AT&T

The $56.00 per month savings will look better in my pocket then theirs.


----------



## Catavenger

I was going to go to the grocery store but since I can't drive and don't feel like taking the bus, I think I will just sit on my butt and watch some old westerns.
Have one on now with Richard Widmark: "The Last Wagon." The Apaches are after them but since they have a double action revolver, of the type that wasn't invented until the 20th century maybe they will be okay?


----------



## Av8r3400

Two windshields and a door glass.  Now laundry…


----------



## Leni

Angelface said:


> Went Grocery shopping today and this random guy approaches me and asks "What are you doing with your life?" I was like umm excuse you? Then he opened up about how I need to turn to Jesus more and to do it fast before my physical body dies and my spirit gets casts into hell forever. I told him that I have and he goes on to say "But did you really mean it? where you being true and honest?" I said I need to get going but um thanks. I'm not sure what to think of that situation.. lol



Don't let it bother you.  I have them coming to my front door all the time.  I handle it the same way.


----------



## Angelface

Leni said:


> Don't let it bother you.  I have them coming to my front door all the time.  I handle it the same way.



Yea it was just not a really a appropriate approach to be honest. Lol


Also, it's 80 degrees here!!! WAY to hot already!!! I jinxed myself with the spring fever deal.. lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll trade you. It's still -3c here. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'll trade you. It's still -3c here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Strange weather here.  

Tonight
A slight chance of rain showers between 11pm and 2am, then rain and snow showers. Low around 33. Northwest wind around 5 mph becoming light and variable. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Little or no snow accumulation expected.

Saturday
Rain and snow showers likely before 11am, then snow showers. High near 45. Breezy, with a west wind 15 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 41 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

Saturday Night
A chance of snow showers before 8pm. Cloudy during the early evening, then gradual clearing, with a low around 25. Blustery, with a northwest wind 13 to 23 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 30%.

Sunday
Increasing clouds, with a high near 50. Northwest wind 5 to 10 mph becoming southwest in the afternoon.

Sunday Night
A chance of showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 36. South wind 9 to 14 mph, with gusts as high as 21 mph. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ah shit!!!!  I hate getting old.

The weather was beautiful today, 74°, about where it's been for the last 3 days.  I was working outside and loving every minute of it.  

I came in about 7 o'clock and the wife hit me with the news.  A good friend and shooting buddy had lost his wife this afternoon.  She had been sick last year but had made a wonderful recovery and everything was going great.  She complained about being tired this afternoon and went to take a quick nap while Jack went out to his shooting property to sight in a rifle.  It didn't take long but when he came back, she had passed away in her sleep.  

About 30-minutes after that we got another phone call to say that another friend had passed away late afternoon while working in his garden.  Gaylon was a mountain of a man, 6' 6", strong as an ox and funny as all get out.  His wife wondered why he hadn't come to get cleaned up for supper, went outside and found him lying in the yard.  

From a purely selfish stand point, it's come to the time that I don't have many friends left.  I seem to be outliving them all and I'm too old and grouchy to making any new ones.  

So, next week looks as if I'll be spending a lot of my time at services and funerals and things.  Shit!!!  I'm a little depressed.  I think I'll have a little Scotch and go to bed.  Tomorrow has to be better.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry to hear about your loss.  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Frank, sorry to hear about your friends.

Jim


----------



## Angelface

So sorry


----------



## Galvatron

Frank that was one awful day, you and your friends are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Angelface

I seriously had one of the best nights of my life last night. I played a few games of UNO with um someone intresting and of course he had to buy my favorite drink. Then my bestie showed up and we had sooo much fun just talking and laughing.. my sides still hurt from laughing so hard. Lol I love her so much! ♡ so then we made the pizza boy red and confused because it makes sense to have pizza at 12:30 at night and answer the door to two girls who obviously have had to much.. haha. I'm really feeling it today however... lol


----------



## tiredretired

Sorry to hear that news Frank.  Growing old ain't for wimps.


----------



## Doc

So  sorry to hear this news Frank.   My condolences.


----------



## Galvatron

I was reading a leaflet this morning from the UK Government concerning the EU referendum and it made me think this....

David Cameron's UK Government is a lot like a box of chocolates ....expensive, mostly full of shit you don't want and leaves you feeling sick  

Today is spring cleaning day for me and my tools.


----------



## Angelface

Another roll over accident on our hometown highway.. A 18 year old girl lost her life. A week ago a car left the road and rolled killing a man and ejecting a 3 year old child who was killed... I have the hardest time understanding why these things happen.  I want to say more about this... but I just can't at all. I have typed it out three different times and ended up deleting it. But walking in faith.. this is my hardest question... I don't get it.


----------



## luvs

doctor's appointment when i wake;
 earlier on , i made food, bought food, got a few drafts, & gave my place a spring cleaning, of sorts. i'll look into that on another kinda boring night. saw my blake, & i went shoppin' w/ my nurse, kind of-- he went to see another person while i bought my groceries.
 figure i'll continue spring cleaning & may find a communal locals' sale to get rid of a few items that i could sell fer a few $$, or donate.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Another roll over accident on our hometown highway.. A 18 year old girl lost her life. A week ago a car left the road and rolled killing a man and ejecting a 3 year old child who was killed... I have the hardest time understanding why these things happen.  I want to say more about this... but I just can't at all. I have typed it out three different times and ended up deleting it. But walking in faith.. this is my hardest question... I don't get it.



Sadly Angel these things happen, my Brother was killed in a road accident he was only 16 and having many years to mull it over i can honestly just say shit happens.

If you have deep concerns about the highway and it's safety then maybe you should start asking questions to them that maintain it, but sadly most accidents are caused by the loose nut behind the wheel not paying attention to the road conditions.

If you choose to drive safely yourself then you have done your bit.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> Sadly Angel these things happen, my Brother was killed in a road accident he was only 16 and having many years to mull it over i can honestly just say shit happens.
> 
> If you have deep concerns about the highway and it's safety then maybe you should start asking questions to them that maintain it, but sadly most accidents are caused by the loose nut behind the wheel not paying attention to the road conditions.
> 
> If you choose to drive safely yourself then you have done your bit.


What he said. There's no explanation as to why some people (like me) survive an accident while others are less fortunate. By all rights I should have been killed when I was 5 and struck by a truck while riding my bike. Or when I was rear ended by a transport on my motorcycle at 16. There's no making sense of why things happen. My brother was hit head on by a transport while turning on the highway (at the exact same spot where I was rear ended) he should have been killed as well but survived. No making sense of it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Ya.. my sister was killed when I was 12 when her and I were rollerblading and a car had hit her. I lost a really good friend a year ago on the 18th from a guy who was driving drunk and caused an accident. It still hurts, and yes there is still no sense of it.. I am just being a pain because I want to make sense of it in a way.. as a closure mechanism I guess. There is a lot of people here who are concerned because the speed limit on this highway just got raised about a month ago... Sadly I don't feel like I have done my part to keep safe behind the wheel considering I fell asleep behind it a few months ago. Which kinda touching on what Northern said about those who survive and those who don't, I don't understand when people told me, "God was with you and protected you" then a three year old child dies in a accident of the same nature. But maybe it's not up to us to understand or that we shouldn't, but to continue to trust his will regardless?


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> doctor's appointment when i wake;
> earlier on , i made food, bought food, got a few drafts, & gave my place a spring cleaning, of sorts. i'll look into that on another kinda boring night. saw my blake, & i went shoppin' w/ my nurse, kind of-- he went to see another person while i bought my groceries.
> figure i'll continue spring cleaning & may find a communal locals' sale to get rid of a few items that i could sell fer a few $$, or donate.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Ya.. my sister was killed when I was 12 when her and I were rollerblading and a car had hit her. I lost a really good friend a year ago on the 18th from a guy who was driving drunk and caused an accident. It still hurts, and yes there is still no sense of it.. I am just being a pain because I want to make sense of it in a way.. as a closure mechanism I guess. There is a lot of people here who are concerned because the speed limit on this highway just got raised about a month ago... Sadly I don't feel like I have done my part to keep safe behind the wheel considering I fell asleep behind it a few months ago. Which kinda touching on what Northern said about those who survive and those who don't, I don't understand when people told me, "God was with you and protected you" then a three year old child dies in a accident of the same nature. But maybe it's not up to us to understand or that we shouldn't, but to continue to trust his will regardless?




Angel Faith is a funny thing but i live my life in the sense i have Faith in i try to do my best and not cause harm to others on purpose, if you can have Faith in the fact your trying your best to live a good life with good values then the powers above will take care of the rest.

Stop trying to make sense of life just enjoy it and i am sure when we come to the end it will finally make sense, there is reason in my madness.


----------



## Doc

Today started out okay.  I had an early doc appointment with a podiatrist's PA.   I have an infection caused by an ingrown toenail on both big toes.   Very painful.   I am already on antibiotics but my general practioner thought it a good idea to see this podiatrist.  

After looking em over, and having the doc come in for a consultation  I had one and one half toenails removed.   Ouch.   The ingrown part was the length of the nail on both toes.  No wonder I was hurting.   So, I'm still hurting but it's diferent.   They advised I will feel 100% better in short order.   So now I am all bandaged up, in pain but I have faith I will feel better very soon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Having a rough day today. Long story that's hard to explain. Just finding it harder to stay motivated to get better health wise. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> Angel Faith is a funny thing but i live my life in the sense i have Faith in i try to do my best and not cause harm to others on purpose, if you can have Faith in the fact your trying your best to live a good life with good values then the powers above will take care of the rest.
> 
> Stop trying to make sense of life just enjoy it and i am sure when we come to the end it will finally make sense, there is reason in my madness.



Maybe if life wasn't such a cluster fuck, I could make more sense of it. lol Plus I worked for Walmart once... that kinda started the questioning of humanity... 


Doc, Northern, thinking of you both!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Looking in here at 1:08AM Ohio time.


----------



## Galvatron

Doc said:


> Today started out okay.  I had an early doc appointment with a podiatrist's PA.   I have an infection caused by an ingrown toenail on both big toes.   Very painful.   I am already on antibiotics but my general practioner thought it a good idea to see this podiatrist.
> 
> After looking em over, and having the doc come in for a consultation  I had one and one half toenails removed.   Ouch.   The ingrown part was the length of the nail on both toes.  No wonder I was hurting.   So, I'm still hurting but it's diferent.   They advised I will feel 100% better in short order.   So now I am all bandaged up, in pain but I have faith I will feel better very soon.



Doc my wife had this same thing happen some years back and OUCH !!!!!!

She sends her love as she said having that nail ripped off hurt more than giving birth.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Having a rough day today. Long story that's hard to explain. Just finding it harder to stay motivated to get better health wise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



The only thing i can suggest is to remember it could be worse...you could be me...chin up my friend you have come so far.

Me.....


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Maybe if life wasn't such a cluster fuck, I could make more sense of it. lol Plus I worked for Walmart once... that kinda started the questioning of humanity...
> 
> 
> Doc, Northern, thinking of you both!!!!



The reason you have trouble making sense of it all is not because your a cluster fuck it's because you give a fuck.

I like people that give a fuck and dont give a fuck about them that do not give a fuck.

now i fancy a .......





....











....












....












....











Ice cream.


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> The reason you have trouble making sense of it all is not because your a cluster fuck it's because you give a fuck.
> 
> I like people that give a fuck and dont give a fuck about them that do not give a fuck.
> 
> now i fancy a .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice cream.



No... I am a cluster fuck. Why do you think I have so many problems? hahaha! But you are right on giving a fuck...because I feel nothing but having  responsibilities and trying to make everyone happy while being perfect. That's what everyone expects from me. lol Oh well.. today is going to be dreaded. I woke up with 101 fever and I have 13 hours of work to do. Tomorrow will be a breeze hopefully, then yay the weekend... which means...






Ice cream!  no okay I don't give a fuck, ice cream for breakfest this morning!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron, you have a way with words.


----------



## Galvatron

EastTexFrank said:


> Galvatron, you have a way with words.



word exploration is my new hobby


----------



## Angelface

I'm pretty sure a confirmed failure at this point... Someone meets a new woman and one of my kids result to saying that they love and like her more than me...


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> I'm pretty sure a confirmed failure at this point... Someone meets a new woman and one of my kids result to saying that they love and like her more than me...



I would not read in to that but this is how it works.....your child as been given a new toy but it is made of plastic and will be broken in no time at all, then the child goes back to their favorite reliable toy.


----------



## tiredretired

Using my chainsaw today to clear some small trees and heavy brush.  Temps in the 60's and sunny!.  

Nixon, are you listening?  I need some tips.


----------



## Galvatron

Got me my first American car today....2.5 diesel only done 110,000 from new ...yes a old beast being a 2001 model but i love this old girl.

Just need to fix the faulty drivers window...any tips on this or anything i should know would be welcome.


----------



## pirate_girl

Washed the car, took a nice long walk on this lovely day, went to the ice cream place (The Creamery) and got a dog and a cone.
On my walk, I saw a stray poodle mix with it's fur all matted.
It wouldn't come to me and ran off in the field somewhere.

Did I mention the weather is just perfect here?


----------



## luvs

i got kinda fat. hafta weigh in...... gimme a few--

 or not. my scale is on 'lo' & so is my temperament. i may be 100-ish, or so. i hafta get new batteries--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice Jeep Galvi.  

Had a fairly busy day today.  Went to the men's breakfast at the church.  Came home.  Went to play the 5pm service at church.  Today's service was different as our Bishop was presiding.  Afterwards the missus was in her vehicle with all the kids on her way home when the fuel pump blew.  So, a call to CAA and a 45 minute wait later, she made it home.  I picked up the kids while she waited for the tow.  Now, we had to arrange a rental for the week until her vehicle is fixed.


----------



## Galvatron

When i got the Jeep i was in reality looking for a small work van....today i got a small work van.

Little diesel and cleaned up well.....seats 5 so thats a bonus.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Turns out it's not the fuel pump. I went out this morning and hooked up my scan tool to it. (That thing is worth it's weight in gold).  It showed that the cam position sensor was bad. When that fails it sends a signal to the fuel system to stop delivering fuel to the vehicle. So today's task is to change the sensor. I'm still going to get the rental car for a couple days so she who must be obeyed can get to work and I can do some testing to her vehicle in the driveway before trusting it on the road again. This is the fourth time it stalled in the past week. So my plan is to let it run in the driveway for a few hours after changing the part. The reason being that it would run fine for 45 minutes or so then stall unexpectedly. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to church.
This evening a bbq.
Slight change of some other plans for the day, but that's okay.


----------



## pirate_girl

The only thing that went to plan today was going to Mass this morning.

After that, every plan changed.
No bbq= went to Captain D's for dinnah.

My life and welcome to it.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> When i got the Jeep i was in reality looking for a small work van....today i got a small work van.
> 
> Little diesel and cleaned up well.....seats 5 so thats a bonus.


Take the damn thing back...the steering wheel is on the wrong side. Sheesh...


----------



## EastTexFrank

Good score Galvy ... on both vehicles.  I'd be proud to drive either one. 

Thunderstorms rolling over and all around us.  Only got 1-1/2 inches all day but they are firing up again as I type.  I did clear the drains and channels so there would be no unexpected flooding of the herb garden and the basement.

I piddled most of the day but did get a couple of shelves put up in the shop.  That'll help get some of the stuff off the floor and maybe I'll be able to walk around the place without having to tip toe over and around crap.  

I've go to get around to staining that chest of drawers and getting it out of the shop.  It's supposed to rain off and on for the next 3 or 4 days so I may get it done.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day so far. Our foster child gets a ride to school every day. Today her driver didn't show up so I had to rush and drive her to school. Next was picking up a sensor for the wife's envoy. We got her a rental for a few days while I figure out what caused her vehicle to stall. I narrowed it down to a crankshaft position sensor. So after I dropped the girl off at school I picked up the part. Then off to physio. Then home to install the sensor. One look under the hood and nope.....not happening. So off to the garage I go. It's running fine now. First garage brings it in and quickly brings it back out to send me off to the dealership as it has to be reprogrammed once installed. So off to the dealership I go. Coming up to a busy intersection the stupid thing just dies without warning. I managed to get it pulled off the road. Put the 4 ways on and called a tow truck. Ten minutes later it's on he wrecker getting towed to the dealership 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> Take the damn thing back...the steering wheel is on the wrong side. Sheesh...



 old man.


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> When i got the Jeep i was in reality looking for a small work van....today i got a small work van.
> 
> Little diesel and cleaned up well.....seats 5 so thats a bonus.



Nice little van you got there, but with that spare in the back, it doesn't give you much room left.


----------



## tiredretired

JEV said:


> Take the damn thing back...the steering wheel is on the wrong side. Sheesh...



License tags are too damn long too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took a drive out to camp to start getting it set up and bring in the atvs for servicing. Discovered that the atv storage shed collapsed over the winter from the weight of the snow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Took a drive out to camp to start getting it set up and bring in the atvs for servicing. Discovered that the atv storage shed collapsed over the winter from the weight of the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Any damage Brian??


----------



## Angelface

It's soo hot out. Like 82 degrees. However this weekend it's supposed to rain and cool down to 60. Hmmm... so much for my outdoor plans. Oh well.. I am paying someone to clean my gutters however. I am not attempting that haha


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> Any damage Brian??


Quads were fine. Just bent poles along one side. The thing is around 20 years old anyway. I'm debating on either reinforcing it by straightening the poles and bracing them with lumber or just tearing it down and getting another one. I do need something for the quads out there. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

waiting .& drawing--


----------



## pirate_girl

Good day.
Plenty of sunshine.
5 days working coming starting tomorrow.
Cleaned.
Enjoyed dinner at the ice cream place.
Sat outside with Gretchen on the patio.


----------



## MrLiberty

Still taking care of mom.  The doctor was over and gave her a couple of shots to relieve the pain, so far the pain is still there, but not as intense.

For the folks that don't know, my mom is 91, deaf, partially blind, and riddled with arthritis, which is what she is struggling with now.  The pain is becoming very intense.  I have taken care of her for the last ten years or so.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good for you for stepping up to the plate and taking care of her. Don't know if I will be able to do that when the time comes. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> i got kinda fat. hafta weigh in...... gimme a few--
> 
> or not. my scale is on 'lo' & so is my temperament. i may be 100-ish, or so. i hafta get new batteries--




 106.5! oh my


----------



## Galvatron

Got my hands on 5 desk top PC's from a client i done some office refurbs on ....just re-installing the last one with windows 8 and then i shall sell them on.

Put one aside for my niece as it will help assist with her studies.

Not bad little set up's with 1 being a  intel core duo 2 4 gig of ram and 500 gig hard drives.....4 being intel i3 4 gig ram 500 gig hard drive and all have dvd-rw

should make a few bucks out of the remaining 4, they all come with dell 19 inch monitors.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to physio this morning then out for lunch with the lovely she who must be obeyed. Then home to work on the atv changing the axle boots. Not an overly difficult job once you know what you're doing. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

More chainsaw fun.


----------



## Galvatron

Waiting to get my Jeep back...it's fixed i just think they are out having fun in it


----------



## Angelface

I don't understand all the pressure on sex. I am so disconnected from the whole thing that I just have no desire at this point and to be honest... I hate that. I would love to feel happy and normal again. But it's like I just don't trust or feel secure in anything right now and I wish that he would understand that. I really want to just enjoy tonight.


----------



## luvs

dunno. -i luv bangin' my guy. i plain 'ol trust him, & i luv him.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Considering last year at this time we were digging out from a blizzard, this year is totally different.  First night out at camp!






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Having a sort out and forgot i had these lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. What are your plans for them? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nice. What are your plans for them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Slap them up for sale i guess....not really sure.

By the way i sold the computers ....£150 each they went so quick i think i should have asked more


----------



## Dmorency

For the first day in 6 month...Nothing... And I'm bored as hell.


----------



## Angelface

luvs said:


> dunno. -i luv bangin' my guy. i plain 'ol trust him, & i luv him.



I actually probably need it more than I know. Lol


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> I don't understand all the pressure on sex. I am so disconnected from the whole thing that I just have no desire at this point and to be honest... I hate that. I would love to feel happy and normal again. But it's like I just don't trust or feel secure in anything right now and I wish that he would understand that. I really want to just enjoy tonight.



You feel like this due to the fact you have self respect....only a slapper would demand without the feeling of love and passion.

With time comes healing...then comes new love and trust and then a fucking good romp all over the house in the car and in a public place ....until then you have my respect


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't forget the kitchen table. And the counter. And the back seat and the. .......   

Point is I know exactly where you are. I was there too. Don't live in the past because you will never have a future. When the time is right you will find that special someone and feel whole again. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Don't forget the kitchen table. And the counter. And the back seat and the. .......
> 
> Point is I know exactly where you are. I was there too. Don't live in the past because you will never have a future. When the time is right you will find that special someone and feel whole again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



And a little olive oil rubbed on daily will stop it going rusty so trust us you will be just fine

just watched this hahahaha

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg4LSu4PZbQ[/url]


----------



## squerly

Galvatron said:


> Waiting to get my Jeep back...it's fixed i just think they are out having fun in it


I don't think I knew you had a jeep.  What year, type, etc?    Pics?


----------



## Angelface

Haha oh my oh my... lol. Yes time.. I guess if you can't respect that, then you'll have to find something else to get your fix..


----------



## Galvatron

squerly said:


> I don't think I knew you had a jeep.  What year, type, etc?    Pics?



I did have one haha... http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=73844


----------



## squerly

Galvatron said:


> I did have one haha... http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=73844


That was a nice Jeep Galvi.  You did good bud!


----------



## Galvatron

squerly said:


> That was a nice Jeep Galvi.  You did good bud!



Thanks....i am just counting some cash now and buying a BMW 318i tourer....97k on the clock and purrs like a kitten...2002 model.


----------



## Melensdad

Yard work day. 

Mostly attacking weeds and dandelions.  Weeds in the beds dug out by hand before they take over. The pretty yellow flowers will get a dose of granular Weed & Feed from the rotary broadcast spreader mounted to the 3pt hitch.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packed up and came home from camp. It's an hour drive to get out there. I was doing good and getting lots done when I basically just crashed and had to lay down in pain. Things only improved last evening after I took my pain meds. But only somewhat. Then the propane tank ran empty and the furnace started blowing cold air at 3am. So I got dressed and went outside to switch the tank over to the spare then restarted the furnace. After all. Temps were only a few degrees above freezing last night. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

got my new car home lol


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Looking good Galvi


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Yard work day.
> 
> Mostly attacking weeds and dandelions.  Weeds in the beds dug out by hand before they take over. The pretty yellow flowers will get a dose of granular Weed & Feed from the rotary broadcast spreader mounted to the 3pt hitch.



Me too.  Yesterday it finally got dry enough to mow the yard and "back 40".  Today it was a case of hooking up the little sprayer and trying to get some control of all the weeds and junk grass that are thriving out there.  Also sprayed the cracks in the drive to control the weeds that are sprouting like crazy.  Finished off the day by trying to annihilate the ant mounds that seem to be sprouting up everywhere.  I swear, as I sit here, I can hear the little buggers screaming in agony.  It's music to my ears!!!!


----------



## Angelface

Gawd Mondays suck soo bad... oh well almost over.

Nice car Galvi, but I think something is wrong with your license plate..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm still recovering from saturday at camp.  Got up this morning, went to physio, came home, and have been basically sitting on my a$$ all day doing nothing as every time I try to stand my legs cramp up and feet start tingling.  It gets quite depressing but I better get used to it.  I'd say I can only do about 35-40% of the physical things I used to do before the accident.


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm still recovering from saturday at camp.  Got up this morning, went to physio, came home, and have been basically sitting on my a$$ all day doing nothing as every time I try to stand my legs cramp up and feet start tingling.  It gets quite depressing but I better get used to it.  I'd say I can only do about 35-40% of the physical things I used to do before the accident.



I'm sorry  But look at the bright side, at least you can do that 40%!! But yes every once and awhile you need to just sit and do nothing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> I'm sorry  But look at the bright side, at least you can do that 40%!! But yes every once and awhile you need to just sit and do nothing.


Yes. It's just frustrating since I'll go for days where I feel good and can get stuff done then without warning I'll crash hard and be on the chair for days barely able to move. Last week I was happy since it was the first time since last June that I could walk without a cane for more than 50 feet.  I was doing good on the treadmill. Then my back flared up on Saturday. Within an hour my legs were throbbing and I couldn't feel my feet. Last night I ended up sleeping in the living room due to being in pain. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Today i am thinking...nothing else.


----------



## tiredretired

Indoors today. We have about 5 inches of snow on the ground, cold and the snow is still coming down.  I would have to shovel the snow to weed the flower bed.  

BTW, lit a Pellet fire in the stove as it is cold and colder tonight.  Sucks.


----------



## Angelface

So my washer went to crap and out of my own stupidity, rather than drive 20 plus miles to my parents to do laundry, I took the risk of using the local laundry mat and of course turns out my clothes got stolen.. Seriously? I mean what the hell?  Why must people do such things?


----------



## 300 H and H

Sorry to hear of this Angel. The world isn't the place it once was. I blame the Democrats, LOL..

 Regards, Kirk


----------



## Angelface

300 H and H said:


> Sorry to hear of this Angel. The world isn't the place it once was. I blame the Democrats, LOL..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



LOL! Well at least they are replaceable but still you can't help but feel wronged and angry. I guess the bright side is it's an excuse for a shopping trip this weekend.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting on my butt doing sfa. I knew it was going to be that kind of day as soon as I opened my eyes and it took me 20 minutes to gently ease my sore a$$ out of bed and work my way to the medicine cabinet for some of the good pain meds. Slowly but surely the legs cramped up and I lost feeling in my feet. I did make it to physio this morning but the rest of the day has been dedicated to sitting on my a$$ staring out the window in pain contemplating all the things I can no longer do.[emoji22] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Chatted to my brother today and he wants to visit this Sunday so i am preparing a nice roast dinner for when he gets to me....the git has his eye on my BMW he best bring cash 

I have a list of projects to pick up for restoration....looking for a puppy not sure what type yet all i know is it needs to listen to me as no other fucker does

By the way why do Germans put the Battery in the trunk??? shit they are good at hiding shit!!!


----------



## Catavenger

Wow, looking back I saw  that Galvi bought a Beamer,  meanwhile Monday I got some groceries at a 99 Cent store LOL & yesterday did a lousy job of cleaning the house. Today I got Chinese food for lunch that cost less than 10 bucks. Yep I am a BIG spender!


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> Chatted to my brother today and he wants to visit this Sunday so i am preparing a nice roast dinner for when he gets to me....the git has his eye on my BMW he best bring cash
> 
> I have a list of projects to pick up for restoration....looking for a puppy not sure what type yet all i know is it needs to listen to me as no other fucker does
> 
> By the way why do Germans put the Battery in the trunk??? shit they are good at hiding shit!!!



I once helped build a street drag car and the owner wanted the battery in the trunk.  More weight in the ass for better traction.  I had to run 4/0 welding cable just to get the engine to turn over. A long ways from the front to the back in that old 68 Dodge Charger 440 Six Pak.


----------



## Melensdad

Last night I awarded varsity letters to two of my younger Saber fencers at our sports awards banquet.  Seniors automatically earn letters because they compete, even if not successfully, in varsity events.  But these two girls both earned letters as Sophomores.  Lexi, the girl on my right, earned her first letter this year.  Jodie, on my left, is now a junior, she earned her second varsity letter and a team captain star.  

Awesome kids both.  And both can beat most of the boys they fence too


----------



## Galvatron

^^

It is great to see youngsters finding a interest in sport no matter what form it is....beats sitting on their arses looking at facebook.

You do a great job sir...keep up the good work.

PS...you look a lot like Stephen Spielberg in your mature years...you deserve a Oscar.


----------



## Galvatron

Got the call i was waiting for but kinda dreading from my Doctors today....have to go and have a Ultra sound on my right testicle.....ffs only Mrs Galvi scans my bollocks ....do i need to shake hands first or wine and dine the nurse??

All new to me but i am sure it will be ok.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. That's nuts. Been through that before. Fortunately I knew the xray tech. She was a good looking woman in the same group of friends I was in. We had quite the lovely conversation as my nut was blown up on the TV screen. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Wow. That's nuts. Been through that before. Fortunately I knew the xray tech. She was a good looking woman in the same group of friends I was in. We had quite the lovely conversation as my nut was blown up on the TV screen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



I am guessing i have twins 

Jokes aside i am worried, this is all due to my health scare a few years back and i knew what could be coming no pun intended.

Sucks getting old


----------



## Galvatron

By the way in my mind i drove the BMW like this today....

I wish lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wrs63XuTPWU


----------



## Galvatron

got me a mystery on my hands and i cant sleep thinking about it...

After Mother passed away i have pictures but little memory if none so i am trying to trace the history of them ....

Brian can you access records as i think my great uncle is on a memorial in Canada some place as thats where his ship was sunk...her sister my grandma always spoke of it??? i can give further details as i find them . 

I am trying to piece all this from photos and notes on the back of them

main picture is my great uncle lost st sea and that his the last picture he sent with a note on the back to my gran her husband and my mother a child back then.

So top left is my great uncle thank you for your service sir......top right is Granddad Alfred and thank you for your service Sir, Alfred made it back but sadly died when i was 3 years old ...the picture is dated 1940 on the back.

picture bottom left is of my dear brother that i think of every day he died when he was 16 in a road accident i have spoke of this before.

Bottom right is my great grandparents...it's them celebrating their 50th  wedding anniversary ....WOW...it even made the local newspaper...wish i had known them they looked so happy.

I shall hang this picture with pride tomorrow.,....lots to research....i think i framed it ok i just dont want them sitting in some old old suit case any more...let them see light...sounds stupid i know.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can ask around to see if there is any way to access records like that over here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron said:


> sounds stupid i know.



Doesn't sound stupid in the slightest.

I wish I knew more about my family but it doesn't go back very far.  My father was adopted out of an "orphanage" and had no idea who his parents were.  My family tree is sturdy but very short.  

Best of luck with your search.


----------



## luvs

great images~~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Going to be another looooong day. Woke up in pain at 3am. Isn't life just great? Wide awake and looking at trying to get through the day on 4 hrs sleep and barely able to walk.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## deand1

Driving, Branson, MO to Auston, TX. Stormy day.


----------



## Angelface

Yay!!!  It's Friday! it's really really Friday! I can't wait for work to be over so I can get the weekend here and......




try and sleep.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, Friday.


----------



## Galvatron

Had Romanian John fondle me today....looks like i have a spermatic cord hernia...pulled a bollock for the less educated jev intended.

Until further notice i need to let the boys loose,anyone want a picture???


----------



## pirate_girl

No.


----------



## Angelface

Well I randomly just donated a bunch of cash to my church... Money I planned on shopping for myself. Yah... I feel good about that.


----------



## luvs

i took to cleaning/sorting old items. yay~


----------



## Melensdad

Done, but I've spent the better part of the day packing Melens stuff into a storage unit so she can leave campus after her final.  

Decided to spend one more night in North Carolina because her final ends at 5pm.  Just figured it was too late to hit the road by the time I got her from her final. We will leave first thing in the morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got my laundry done, had a flop day, watched it rain, ordered dinner out instead of going to IHOP as planned.
Noting how difficult it can be to moderate a political forum (hats off to you guys here)


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to the 9:15am mass this morning, stopped at the donut shop after.
I guess we're grilling later.


----------



## Catavenger

I was so bored that I walked down to the Dollar store.
  Good walk any way gives me some exercise. Now I have a load of laundry in . I should at least quick do a half-fast vacuum job and I have a big load of trash to take out


----------



## NorthernRedneck

woke up in pain.  Went to morning mass.  Dropped the youngest kid off at a birthday party.  Came home and tried not to move much for a couple hours.  Went out with the family to a family gathering for a few hours this afternoon.  Came home in pain.  Layed down for a few hours.  Got up and discovered that my legs still didn't want to work.  

Hey, at least I was still able to function today despite the pain.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

After the storms of last Friday it was obvious that one of the drains around the house was having a problem so I spent this afternoon finding the exit, clearing it out and putting everything back together.

I got up on the roof, despite protests, to remove a limb.  I saw a couple of other branches that needed trimming back and put it on my to-do-list.  Maybe tomorrow if the weather co-operates.  

I went down to the barn to remove a burst hydraulic hose from the little tractor.  I'll get a new one and replace it tomorrow, weather permitting. 

Shit, I thought that Sunday was a day of rest!!!!  I'm tired!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Having a lazy day at home, house is quiet and empty so anything could happen knowing me


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Galvatron said:


> Having a lazy day at home, house is quiet and empty so anything could happen knowing me



I predict there is another car in your future.


----------



## Galvatron

jim slagle said:


> I predict there is another car in your future.



shhh Mrs Galvi may hear


----------



## luvs

i hafta have another feeding tube put in; it's simplistic-- they remove 1 & place another, while ur under sedatation, & if u can drink fluid eventually, u get to leave once conscious-sedation wears away~
 see yinz~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i hafta have another feeding tube put in; it's simplistic-- they remove 1 & place another, while ur under sedatation, & if u can drink fluid eventually, u get to leave once conscious-sedation wears away~
> see yinz~



Hugs there little girly.


----------



## Doc

luvs said:


> i hafta have another feeding tube put in; it's simplistic-- they remove 1 & place another, while ur under sedatation, & if u can drink fluid eventually, u get to leave once conscious-sedation wears away~
> see yinz~


Sounds horrible.  Good luck Aubrey.


----------



## luvs

aw, Doc-- so kind. i'm okay; they gave me sedation

my stomach is way better, now. TY & luv/hugs to those that made me . you rock.

waiting on blake, now. we're holding a hotel room & i chose 1 w/ a whirlpool.

 waintin' on my cab, tho--


----------



## Catavenger

Summer cleaning. I'm to much of a pack rat.  Throwing out a bunch of stuff. Throw some out sit down and rest. Get up and throw more out. Sit down. I finally got rid of my late mother's ancient Electrolux Vacuum. Strange to feel sentimental about a vacuum cleaner. Even though it was falling apart it still worked.
We had a neighbor who peddled them door to door back in the old days. he gave my mom a good deal on it used.

Next I need, really need, to throw out practically everything in the top of my living room closet. Bunch of Christmas decorations I don't use. Old wrapping paper. An artificial tree I don't think I have put up in over 10 years. Just to much JUNK!
But this is enough for one day.


----------



## Angelface

So I forgot the diaper bag to take to the baby sitter this morning. I spilled coffee all down my butt and leg and all over my car.. I ripped a hole in my work pants.. and um well I am done with today. Hahahaha


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I took a run to the border this morning to pick up some packages again.  Quick trip.  The day started out like usual.  Up at 6am.  Get all 5 kids up at 7am.  All but one out the door to school by 8:30am.  Our foster daughter gets a ride to school every day since her school is on the other side of the city.  This morning her driver didn't show up so I had to scramble to get her to school.  

So I dropped her off at 9:15am then headed for the border.  Went through customs.  Picked up my packages and 10 minutes later crossed back through the Canadian customs.  By 10:45am I was back in the city.  Stopped to see my parents for a few minutes at their new property just outside of the city.  Made it home in time for the nurse to come change the dressings on my drain.  Then headed back out to pick up a birthday cake for my daughter.  Stopped at the gun dealer to look at scopes for the new gun.  Then home again to wait for the kids to get home from school.

Next on the agenda was the birthday party.  We opted to have it at the bowling alley.  A much better option than having a housefull of screaming 9 year olds running around. 

Let's just say that once all that was done I could feel it in my back and tonight the bed isn't even an option for me.  Thankfully I got an awesome deal on a motorized recliner in new condition last month.  It's been put to the test more than once.  I'll go for 3-4 days sleeping full nights in bed then it hits me and I'm out on the chair in pain for a few days.


----------



## pirate_girl

I played nursey today on rehab.
Good day too.


----------



## Angelface

Eating some really great salad I just made to finish the day. On a side but kinda odd thought...


I actually like it when people literally make fun of me. It only confirms my hopes and desires that I am different in my own ways and that I don't follow the same path of society expected norms.


----------



## EastTexFrank

After the power outage of last week, I got the Sub Zero put back back together.  Cleaned everything off and  it's running good.

Replaced the hydraulic hose on the little tractor so it's ready to work ... until the next thing that goes wrong.

Made a running repair on the fridge in the kitchen.  We'll see how it holds up tomorrow. 

Spent most of the afternoon up on the roof cutting tree branches back.  Jeez, that was hard work for an almost 70-year old man.  Why do people plant trees right next to the house and walls.  They look good when they are 10 foot tall but when they are 40 foot tall they are a menace.  No more ranting!!!

Tomorrow, dental appointment in Longview, 90 miles away.  Some shopping in the big city and then home to pick up and mulch all the limbs and branches that I downed today.  Man, the work is never ending.  I love it!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Just spent the morning cleaning the Jeep i own again ...hard work but worth it.


----------



## luvs

my Mom said to make my Christmas list, so i sent her a voicemail, & found my 1 kitty-cat. he was hiding. have an appointment soon. i ought get myself kinda normal-looking, as in, maybe brush my hair & put on my lip-tint. meh. anyhow, *LUVS ACTUALLY THOUGHT A THOUGHT!~ we have a hotel to see those furries soon-- we're so not furries. we think they're kinda cool, tho, & kind, too--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Installed a new condensate pump for the central ac. Then decided to fix the leaky tap outside. Ended up cutting off the old tap then installed a new one. Nothing much else. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

Well you're up and movng which is good.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Had to get up really early this morning to do some stuff before being driven to Longview by my wife.  She doesn't like my driving.    We both had our 6 monthly dental appointment and cleaning.  All went good.  

Went shopping at Target in the big city.  They had the strangest sign at the front door.  I forgot my phone so I couldn't take a picture of it but it basically said, "No weapons allowed in this store unless it is a handgun carried under the provision of blah ... blah ... blah.".  Never seen one like that before.  I don't think that it's actually legal but whatever.  

Had to go to the toilet while I was there.  They had 3 restrooms, "Men", "Women" and "Unisex".  I've never seen that before in East Texas either.  I guess that I could have told a lie and picked any one but decided on the "Men".  My wife looked relieved.  

We had a late lunch at Red Lobster before driving home.  I thought that it was too late to go outside and finish what I started yesterday so took a nap instead.  It'll still be there tomorrow.  I love retirement.


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked in the nursing home today.
Always interesting and a little crazy, but I love those folks.

So I have tomorrow off, and then will be working my long weekend as I call it.
Friday thru Monday.

My life is relatively predictable these days, which is nice.


----------



## Galvatron

I pick the keys up tomorrow for a 2 bed apartment i have purchased for my daughter and grankid.

Them renting makes no sense when i can do it better for them to have a happy life, future son-in-law to buy it from me if he shows a 2 year loyal man card to me and marries my daughter 

Purchased on a whim lets hope it don't take to much to get them moved in...will show pictures tomorrow when i get the keys.


----------



## Leni

I'm sitting here listening to helicopters hovering not too far from my home.  It turns out that a man drove into an apartment parking lot and collapsed when he approached a person for help.  It turns out that he had been shot twice.  He died in the hospital.


----------



## squerly

Leni said:


> I'm sitting here listening to helicopters hovering not too far from my home.  It turns out that a man drove into an apartment parking lot and collapsed when he approached a person for help.  It turns out that he had been shot twice.  He died in the hospital.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to physio...AGAIN!!! Then to two schools to pick up the older boys for orthodontist appointments.  This afternoon was spent picking up a patio lounge set and assembling them for the deck.  Did I mention I have a HUGE deck?  Seriously, all the women want to come over to my place and sit on my deck.  My neighbors are jealous of my big deck.  My deck is soo big that I can fit 20 people on it all at once.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Went to physio...AGAIN!!! Then to two schools to pick up the older boys for orthodontist appointments.  This afternoon was spent picking up a patio lounge set and assembling them for the deck.  Did I mention I have a HUGE deck?  Seriously, all the women want to come over to my place and sit on my deck.  My neighbors are jealous of my big deck.  My deck is soo big that I can fit 20 people on it all at once.



LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

Went shopping for clothes, groceries etc.. then dining out.
Bought a bunch of Danskin active wear for the coming warm weather and a couple of new scrub sets, some New Balance shoes for work, socks, makeup blah blah blah..
Shopping for groceries at Meijer.

Dinner at IHOP.
The southwest turkey club sucks.. just sayin'.


----------



## EastTexFrank

More trimming and cutting down trees round the house.  Darn, my neck, shoulders and arms hurt wielding the pole saw.  

Brought the big tractor and FEL grapple up to the house to start moving some of the stuff.  Parked it and took a quick break.  After my break, I went to start the tractor ... nothing ... electrical problem.  Shit!!!  Spent 2 hours checking battery connections, grounding connections, pulled fuses and still nothing.  Got back in and turned the key, SOB started right up.  Loaded up branches and carried them down to the pasture and mulched them with the bush hog.  Having lost 2 hours during the day, I didn't get it all moved.  There's always tomorrow.

Fired up the BBQ and my lovely wife and I spent our 37th anniversary burning meat and drinking wine.   I had actually made a dinner reservation at a really nice restaurant for our anniversary dinner.  She told me to cancel it.  It seems that we are starting a new family tradition where we have our first BBQ of the year on our anniversary.  This year it was just the two of us, next year it will probably be a cast of thousands.  

All in all, a good, very good day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No appointments today so I spent the day outside so far getting ready to head to camp tonight. Just going for one night to load up the truck camper and bring it to town along with the boat as the plan is that in two weeks we will be making the annual may long weekend fishing trip back home. We opted this year to just use the truck camper and a tent for the older boys rather than take two vehicles three hours to get to our fishing spot. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Having a nightmare day...got keys to the apartment i purchased and in short it is in major need of a full re-fit...why do i do this shit, o yes for the love of my children

Then i had my old friend pop by to tell me he needed some paperwork signed concerning his will, in short one of our friends dropped dead the other day at the age of 53 and he is 53 in a few days and it sparked off something, in his will he leaves everything to me which is concerning as he is a fucking maniac and just my luck i get half of the world chasing me to settle old scores on him,he then went off to go on a pub crawl to which i refused to go as i am way to old for that shit,i expect to have to bail him out of jail later this evening

I have a big shopping list to do to get this apartment up to living standards,and my back is fucked from moving a sofa

What a lovely choice of decoration....pray for my back on this one.


----------



## Galvatron

few more....


----------



## EastTexFrank

I don't envy you my friend.  You're going to be spending many an hour there!!!!

I don't take on projects that big anymore.  I'm 'way too old, stiff and broken.  I get out the check book and sit back and supervise.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. That's a whole bunch of work. Who ever thought that wallpaper was in style?  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JEV

Watching the youngest grandson for four nights while the "big kids" went to Disney. At seven months, he's not quite ready for prime time. We turned down the offer offer of going along to babysit ...no upside to that, IMO. He's a happy baby, and is enjoying trying real people food...cheese, baked beans, scrambled eggs, and of course, grandpa's bread.







Playing with the magnum .25cal pellet rifle.






Baking bread for the next two weeks.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I was up on the roof for the last time this year, I hope, taping wires from the internet receiver together.  They had started to dangle a bit.  Now they're  much tidier.  

Spent the rest of the day mowing the yard and the "back 40".  It's not really "40" but it's down where the barn and veggie garden is.  Got it all done in time to sit on the back deck with my wife, look at the lake and slurp a beer.  

I didn't have time to get around to looking at the big tractor and its a/c problem.  Maybe tomorrow, but that is also Mother's Day and maybe mama will want her mother's day present.  We live in hope!!!


----------



## Leni

squerly said:


>



I was at the bank but Tom heard four shots.  It was over a  mile away in a not so good neighborhood but still....


----------



## Angelface

I'm not going to explain how my day went as honestly it was pretty embarrassing. Lol but I had a few drinks and was convinced to walk into this freezing lake with this crazy friend of mine. It was absolutely freezing. However I did have fun even though there was people staring and laughing at us... Oh life... so fun but then the guy I was with was being a total asshole to me. But we are okay now. Lol so maybe I  did explain my day....


----------



## Catavenger

Mostly resting (hey it's a day of rest). I kind of over  did it moving clothes out of dressers and doing  a lot  of other stuff. Because I have furniture being delivered tomorrow. They are also taking the old stuff. I do have a load of laundry going in the dryer.
Clothes are pretty much going to have to stay in the basket because I can't put them back in the dresser. (Not that much anyway.)
Dryer is  doing most of the work not me!
I have to say that my day wasn't as "FUN" as Angelface's day.


----------



## Angelface

Catavenger said:


> Mostly resting (hey it's a day of rest). I kind of over  did it moving clothes out of dressers and doing  a lot  of other stuff. Because I have furniture being delivered tomorrow. They are also taking the old stuff. I do have a load of laundry going in the dryer.
> Clothes are pretty much going to have to stay in the basket because I can't put them back in the dresser. (Not that much anyway.)
> Dryer is  doing most of the work not me!
> I have to say that my day wasn't as "FUN" as Angelface's day.



Lol well  a nice Mother's day gift was being allowed to take a 2 hour nap after. That never happens! But to be honest I should have had a more productive day such as yours. My house will seriously show signs of slacking this weekend. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I woke up bright and early. Cooked she who must be obeyed breakfast in bed and had the kids serve her. Then it was Sunday morning service. This afternoon I got the truck camper unloaded from the truck and tore the front half of the roof apart on the inside. Got the heat going to dry it out. Tomorrow is dedicated to going to home Depot for a sheet of paneling and a few 1x3 boards to fix it 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked this Mother's Day, but the boys were good to their Mom yesterday.
I got flowers delivered at work and a gift box from Harry & David was sitting on my porch last night.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Went with my wife to visit my 98-year old M-I-L at the nursing home and have lunch.  Oh my, how I hate nursing homes.   

Every time I went outside to work on the big tractor a/c it started to rain.  About 4:30 in the afternoon, I gave up for today.  It's supposed to rain hard for the next 4 days so I don't know when I'll get round to it.  Just when I start to catch up a little bit something comes along that shuts me down.


----------



## Galvatron

Checked the apartment i purchased over the weekend and found the loft is full of crap , so i called the previous owner and and a good old Galvi moan as it was in the contract that everything that was not bolted down had to be removed.

He was very understanding and blamed his guy's that were contracted to clear it, he is cutting me a check for £2000 to deal with it, i have arranged a local guy to come clear it and i am only getting charged £300 and they say they can have it done today as long as the cold drinks keep flowing.

That's £1700 towards the re-fit, this place is paying off already 

By the way i paid £151,000 and once up to standard it will be worth £177,000 roughly(prices on this area keep going up), it's in a nice quiet area and most people living in this area are retired so a good investment , keep it for 2 years and then make a profit selling it and then my daughter can have the profit as a deposit on a house,  well thats the plan and it worked out ok when i done the same for my son.


----------



## Galvatron

So now i have a plan for today....my wife as taken a week off work and so have i, she has stripped the lounge wallpaper today so my plan is to repair the plaster on the walls , and prepare the walls to be re-lined , the same should happen to the one of the bedrooms today.

It's hot and if i don't get taken for a cold pint after i am going to be pissed off.

Let the work begin.


----------



## JEV

Galvatron said:


> So now i have a plan for today....my wife as taken a week off work and so have i, she has stripped the lounge wallpaper today so my plan is to repair the plaster on the walls , and prepare the walls to be re-lined , the same should happen to the one of the bedrooms today.
> 
> It's hot and if i don't get taken for a cold pint after i am going to be pissed off.
> 
> Let the work begin.



HOT??? I've been to London and the Midlands half dozen times, and never experience the tale you're telling.  Always damp and cold.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> HOT??? I've been to London and the Midlands half dozen times, and never experience the tale you're telling.  Always damp and cold.



Your underwear is not my problem.


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to it rain off and on.

Nothing much planned.

yawwwwn...


----------



## Angelface

I had a friend call me today... her bf grabbed her by the wrist and then shoved her down on the ground. She is hysterical but doesn't seem like she wants it completely over...  I am here to help but hopefully she can make that choice.. tho I know how hard it can be.


----------



## Angelface

Sitting here finishing off this glass of wine with some closing thoughts before bed. Sometimes, it's a good thing to look back. The battles you faced, the things you overcame, the person you are now. You can't help but get emotional about it. But when the moment comes when you realize that you are a survivor and loved yourself enough to keep going even though you tried to end it all.. Well.. you made life worth living for.


----------



## Ironman

Rain day tomorrow (I hope) so I might have a few adult beverages tonight. Vodka & 7s...

*please let it rain tomorrow*


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> Rain day tomorrow (I hope) so I might have a few adult beverages tonight. Vodka & 7s...
> 
> *please let it rain tomorrow*





I don't want it to rain here.
I've got stuff to do.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Angelface said:


> Sitting here finishing off this glass of wine with some closing thoughts before bed. Sometimes, it's a good thing to look back. The battles you faced, the things you overcame, the person you are now. You can't help but get emotional about it. But when the moment comes when you realize that you are a survivor and loved yourself enough to keep going even though you tried to end it all.. Well.. you made life worth living for.



You've come a long way little one!!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

EastTexFrank said:


> You've come a long way little one!!!!!



She as and i for one is very proud of our girl.


----------



## tiredretired

Mowing the lawn.  It will actually be warm today, mid 60's.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I woke up bright and early. *Cooked she who must be obeyed breakfast in bed *and had the kids serve her. Then it was Sunday morning service. This afternoon I got the truck camper unloaded from the truck and tore the front half of the roof apart on the inside. Got the heat going to dry it out. Tomorrow is dedicated to going to home Depot for a sheet of paneling and a few 1x3 boards to fix it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Back when we were first married, I told my wife that if she wanted breakfast in bed, she should sleep in the kitchen.  

I know, it was Mother's Day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's supposed to be pouring down here and for the rest of the week so I was mentally prepared to goof off all day.  Not a drop so far so I'm going to run in to town to get the bits and pieces to get the tractor up and running and then over to the farm to see the work that my S-I-L has had done clearing down to the lake and getting rid of the old mobile home.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today was fairly busy with traveling to see a former patient at the inpatient hospice center, then shopping at Walmart, then going to get a new pair of glasses at Sears.
I ate at Dairy Queen.
I got the chicken bruschetta sandwich and an Orange Julius.

It rained for the better part of the afternoon, then cleared off.
Right now there are some storms and rain in Indiana, but it looks like they'll miss me, as they are moving north.

The end.


----------



## EastTexFrank

What a freekin' disasterous day!!!

As I said earlier, I ran over to the farm to talk to my S-I-L who is having some serious work done around the place.  

I went and picked up a new battery, some a/c refrigerant and headed home.  I get there and swing round the "dead in the water" tractor and as I pass it I feel a bump.  The first though that went through my head was that I'd run over the cat.  I get out of the truck and the engine side and front panel that I had stacked against the rear wheel had been blown over and I'd run over the front panel and totally destroyed it.  

My excuse was that it was in the shade and I had the sun blazing straight in to my eyes.  I'm so freekin' glad it wasn't the cat.  

Anyhow,  Thursday or Friday I'll run out to the Kubota dealer and order a replacement.  In the mean time, the tractor starts and runs like a champ and, after adjusting the belt tension, the a/c blows so cold it'll make your nipples stand out.  

All in all, more positives than negatives.  Now, if I could only convince PG to come sit in my cab with the a/c on full blast.  Sorry girl, I couldn't resist.  Please take it as teasing from a friend.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Big Dog

Recovering, put a pretty good shine on at the local pub watching the Pens eliminate the Caps ................. Beer, Jager, Fireball and Rumple Mintz was on the agenda ................ WHEW!


----------



## luvs

bleaching stripes into my hair & putting black &/or red/black into half my other stripes. blake begs to see my tresses once i bleach 'em-- welp, when he/if he gets here, he gets to see that. kinda~ aw, luv is great!!!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got up and took the trash out.  Went for a quick walk with the dogs.  I knew it got kinda wild last night just after midnight but I didn't realize just how wild.  I could hear thunderstorms off in the distance and the wind was howling but this morning there were leaves, twigs and branches all over the place but nothing big.

Drove to Tyler, about 30 miles away, for my appointment with the audiologist and finally get my hearing checked.  My ears are fine.  I've just some heavy machinery related hearing loss and tinnitus.  I could have told him that and saved us both a lot of trouble.  

The long and the short of it is that I need hearing aids on both ears.  Having no experience in these things, I went along with his recommendation of Siemens Carats.  We'll see what happens when I get them fitted in a couple of weeks.  I thought that electronics were getting cheaper and cheaper.  What happened????  Those little boogers were anything but cheap.  

Since I was out and about, I went to the Kubota dealer and ordered a new front grill and headlight assembly for the L4740.  That cost $630.  That sure was one expensive screw up on my part.  

I'm tired.  Spending all that money today just exhausted me.  I feel like taking a nap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning then worked on cleaning and packing the truck camper. So glad we have a seasonal site and don't have to repack the big camper every time we use it. Quite a bit of work getting even a small truck camper ready for use seeing that this is the first time we use it. 

We'll be driving 3 1/2 hrs next Friday and staying a half hour from any kind of civilization. So I need to make sure we have everything. We'll be basically off the grid camping out in the woods for 4 days. And we need to be prepared for everything. Rain. Snow. Sunshine. Anything is possible. 

The lake could be calm or there could be 4ft whitecaps as we cross. We are only able to launch the boat between a set of culverts down a steep 4 ft bank so an 18ft boat is pretty much max that you would want there. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

Mowed ,core aerated the yard . Cleared some brush ,and planted clover ,and grass in that area  . Ground a couple of chains ,tweaked two saws . Life is good !


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm glad to see that all us old farts are not sitting around waiting for the grim reaper to pay a visit.  

Old farts rock!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. I'm only 39 but trying my hardest to join the old fart crowd. I do walk with a cane so does that mean I can join the club?

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol. I'm only 39 but trying my hardest to join the old fart crowd. I do walk with a cane so does that mean I can join the club?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



You have my vote!


----------



## nixon

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol. I'm only 39 but trying my hardest to join the old fart crowd. I do walk with a cane so does that mean I can join the club?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Old fart is as much a state of mind as attitude !
Now, get off my lawn !!!


----------



## Galvatron

Been making some progress on the property i got for my daughter...

dont blame me for the color choices my daughter as a vision i just have to try and make it happen...kitchen is done and i hope to have the lounge all cut in and last bits sorted by tomorrow lunch time so i can move on to the bedrooms and bathroom.


----------



## luvs

my nurse is taking me to my doctor; then i'm gonna see if she (my nurse) would wanna get lunch if we have a few minutes, post-appt; we've got a noodle place that we dine @ there that rocks~
then i hafta cook & clean & so on; then, onto mundane other tasks, & then to get food & a few drafts tonite-ish w/ my guy-pals & my guy, if he is not on-call~ 
dammit, i despise u, autocorrect

& i hafta get my lips put on. i'll put 'em on, on my way, as i hafta give my tig & babbit their lunch & get myself together once my tv show is though--


----------



## Galvatron

had a good productive day at the apartment....kitchen done and lounge i am sure will be done tomorrow apart from flooring and lights put up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks better than the wallpaper. Guessing that you plan on doing the floors as well? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Looks better than the wallpaper. Guessing that you plan on doing the floors as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Yes i will do the floors but that will be the last job after all the mess is gone...i am looking at wood floors but again my daughter will get the final say.


----------



## Angelface

I have no idea what to do for dinner. But it's freaking miserable in this house in terms of heat. Even with the AC  on. Ugh. Put a show on the TV for the kids to zone out on so I can pass out on the couch for 10 mins.. but um nope as soon as I fall asleep.... MOM!!!!!


----------



## JEV

Went shopping this morning for SWMBO, stopped at Homeless Depot to pick up a gallon of Simple Green, then to the podiatrist to have my Lister's corn shaved. Lunch then installed a 4'x6' piece of 5/8" drywall on a dying where the customer slipped off the trusses he was walking on, and almost killed himself. Second spray coat on the railing spindles, then rubbed some boiled linseed oil into an airgun stock I'm restoring (1954 Crosman 140). Dinner with SWMBO then sit on my ass for a well deserved rest.

Almost forgot...paid the HVAC contactor who finished installing the new 85,000 btu Rheem 95T series furnace (with constant torque motor), A/C coil and Aprilaire 500 series humidifier. After 24 years I figured I should upgrade befor I start having problems. Took one man a day and a half for the whole job. He's a friend, so I got a good deal and he did a very nice install. I can't believe how much smaller this unit is than the old Armstrong 95 I had there. It's very quiet, and we will be using the heat this weekend. Lol


----------



## JEV

JEV said:


> Went shopping this morning for SWMBO, stopped at Homeless Depot to pick up a gallon of Simple Green, then to the podiatrist to have my Lister's corn shaved. Lunch then installed a 4'x6' piece of 5/8" drywall on a garage ceiling where the customer slipped off the trusses he was walking on, and almost killed himself going thru the drywall. Second spray coat on the railing spindles, then rubbed some boiled linseed oil into an airgun stock I'm restoring (1954 Crosman 140). Dinner with SWMBO then sit on my ass for a well deserved rest.
> 
> Almost forgot...paid the HVAC contactor who finished installing the new 85,000 btu Rheem 95T series furnace (with constant torque motor), A/C coil and Aprilaire 500 series humidifier. After 24 years I figured I should upgrade befor I start having problems. Took one man a day and a half for the whole job. He's a friend, so I got a good deal and he did a very nice install. I can't believe how much smaller this unit is than the old Armstrong 95 I had there. It's very quiet, and we will be using the heat this weekend. Lol



Xx


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Felt kinda silly earlier as I stood outside working on the boat motor servicing it for this coming weekend. As I was working it began snowing. Not encouraging to be working on the camper and boat in the snow. Lmao. Oh well. Not the first time we've had snow  in may. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

So I got told last night to put something nice on because we were going somewhere special. So I got all done up and then we left town and ended up going down this mountain road at 9:30 at night. Really confused he pulled into this open area that over looks our valley and the sky. So we layed down this blanket with some wine and just stared at the moon and stars and talked about life. It was very romantic to be honest. It was also really warm out even late last night. But today it's totally the opposite with rain and like 20 degrees.


----------



## Catavenger

Well I was going to take it easy but I ended up dusting and vacuuming the whole house, washing 2 loads of clothes, mopping the kitchen and bath room floors and washing the dishes. I only had 2 partial seizures while I was at it so that's not to bad.


----------



## Galvatron

Need to pick up some cable and plumbing bits and then i am off to plumb in a washer and wire up a stove so my daughter can move in to her apartment today.

It is not 100% finished but clean and mostly done so i am happy for them to move in...i have sent her shopping with a wad of cash to stock up the food supplies as a moving in gift....it feels good knowing she has a nice home in a nice neighborhood....and she is now out of my hair


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm a while away from that. My oldest is only 12. 

I had an appointment this morning then dropped the truck off at the garage to get the plugs changed.  The rest of the day was spent outside getting things ready for this weekend and cleaning up the garage a bit. Some how a bomb exploded in there and all my tools ended up all over the floor. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm a while away from that. My oldest is only 12.
> 
> I had an appointment this morning then dropped the truck off at the garage to get the plugs changed. The rest of the day was spent outside getting things ready for this weekend and cleaning up the garage a bit. Some how a bomb exploded in there and all my tools ended up all over the floor. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


that's what you get for owning a ford kind of like owning a krusty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I still like it better than any Chevy I've owned. My last Chevy blew a wheel bearing without warning. The driver side front wheel locked up without notice coming down a hill around a corner on a snow covered highway. Almost ended up in the ditch when the back end came around. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

That moment when your ex makes the comment of "I should have used my rifle to make you shut up".... umm yah just a little physco I think..


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> That moment when your ex makes the comment of "I should have used my rifle to make you shut up".... umm yah just a little physco I think..



Yes.. I am thinking psycho too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> That moment when your ex makes the comment of "I should have used my rifle to make you shut up".... umm yah just a little physco I think..


I would've filed that comment with the local fuzz.  If and when the divorce goes through it would be on record should you ever need a restraint order. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

My future son in law is a knob.......

Asked him to strip the paper off the entrance hall wall and to be careful with the steam stripper as it can blow the plaster and render if you over steam it...so he left me this mess

And to top it off i am nursing a possible broken finger on my left hand after he let go off the washer and it dropped on it.....how will i pay him back


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> That moment when your ex makes the comment of "I should have used my rifle to make you shut up".... umm yah just a little physco I think..



And this is why your so much better off without him, Brian is right you should log this complaint, clearly he as not learnt a single thing and sadly one day some other woman will get charmed and abused by his bullshit ways.

Angel i am so proud of you, can i ask how the children have adapted to the new life??


----------



## Angelface

Galvatron said:


> And this is why your so much better off without him, Brian is right you should log this complaint, clearly he as not learnt a single thing and sadly one day some other woman will get charmed and abused by his bullshit ways.
> 
> Angel i am so proud of you, can i ask how the children have adapted to the new life??



I agree also and I will do just that. As far as the children go, the younger two seem to be okay but my oldest who is my son seems to be having a hard time and I actually had to start therapy. He's had many outbursts, change in attitude, his performance at school has dropped and there are many times where he is just quiet or just very angry This is the hardest part. I can handle his father's insults, threats, and otherwise bullshit towards me. But I can't handle when my children suffer because of his choices. Breaks my heart so much. Thanks Galvatron.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> I agree also and I will do just that. As far as the children go, the younger two seem to be okay but my oldest who is my son seems to be having a hard time and I actually had to start therapy. He's had many outbursts, change in attitude, his performance at school has dropped and there are many times where he is just quiet or just very angry This is the hardest part. I can handle his father's insults, threats, and otherwise bullshit towards me. But I can't handle when my children suffer because of his choices. Breaks my heart so much. Thanks Galvatron.



It is hard on the kids and that's why i asked, give it time and he will come round all he needs to know is Mom loves him and no matter what that will never change.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You're doing the right thing by getting him some help. Kids just have to learn to accept things in their own way and sometimes outside help is needed to point them on the right path. I had to do it for my son after I split with his mother. It was hard for him because in his mind he woke up one morning and she was gone. Didn't quite happen that way but that was his perception. He was 6 at the time 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Thanks  They are all so very smart. I just wish things didn't have to go the way they did. But I don't miss it anymore. The bad parts anyway....


----------



## luvs

shopping w/ my nurse & she is on 40th st so,-- better slap on a layer of clinique & get on a pair of boots~

another surgery when they dial to say when i ought be there-- nothin' too major-- they hafta put in a new feeding tube~ i'm NPO @ 12, tho i'll manage


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today started out with me tossing and turning in pain at 4am stressed out about the truck problems and going over and over in my head what could be wrong with it. After the kiddies headed to school I stopped by the dealership and figured out what was wrong with the truck. I spent the rest of the day packing for this weekends camping trip. Plus loading the truck camper into the back of the truck took like 3 hrs when it should have taken 20 minutes. Problems with the Jacks on the camper. Got it figured out though. I'm beat. Can barely stand. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Get some rest NR!!!


I'm so tired that I don't even care that tomorrow is Friday. My parents are taking the kids for the weekend. So I am supposed to go out with friends tomorrow night and a date on Saturday night. However I have had to do the work of 4 all week  since we are down 3 employees all the sudden. So as much as I should be excited, I am not really.  I don't think some people I know understand how much it takes out of you taking care of 3 kids on your own and working a demanding career on top of it. My ideal weekend sounds like a nice warm couch with blankets and movies with A LOT of chocolate by my side. I honestly just want to cry for no reason other than feeling so overwhelmed. But I'm to tired for even that..


----------



## tiredretired

I'm on coffee break from gardening, lawn work and mulching.  Hopefully we are done with the snow.  Wouldn't bet money on it though.


----------



## luvs

staying myself-- that means smiling & being + & saying fuk u to jags that aren't via here & cannot navigate properly-- & there's a plethora of them nearby enough by-- they keep bothering us


----------



## Angelface

Ugh so had some people over last night... I think I had like 13 jello shots and a shot of straight whisky. So this morning I am definitely feeling it... Oh my not so much ever again. EVER


----------



## luvs

bartering w/ my dear Mom over my gear-- she is borrowing my items; i say she ought keep them. she is into trading dressier-type items. we shall see-- there is 1 item that i got her, & that was so cute. i may take those. not fer real, seeing as to how she is my Mom-- i got them 4 her, not me-- it's great to have a Mom as teensy as u~


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got back from a lightning trip to Steamboat Springs last night.  Winter season has ended in Colorado and road repair season or mud season has begun.  

After doing Rotary Recycling in Walmart's parking lot this morning, I spent all afternoon cleaning mud and grime off the car.  It took all day and evening.  It was filthy.  At the end of the day, I forgot to do the wheels.  I'll get them next time but at least now I can drive the car without being totally embarrassed.  

Why Steamboat???  No reason except that I've never been there.  The real reason for the trip was that the car is now 6 months old and I'd only driven it 1500 miles.  It looked as if the warranty was going to run out before it got its first oil change.  So .... ROAD TRIP!!!!  We had a great time!!!  

The only thing is that I'd forgotten what a horrible passenger my wife is.  I'm having second thoughts about renting a car for our Scottish trip this summer.  I always tell her that she's a control freak and the worst thing that you can do to a control freak is strap them in to the passenger seat of a car where they have no control over anything.  It was about a 2500 mile trip and she drove every mile of the way from the passenger seat.


----------



## squerly

Got the horn working in my Jeep the other day but was seriously disappointed with the sound of it.  So I purchased a new horn off Amazon, installed it and terrorized the animals around the property for awhile.  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yon6ZfsT5Hs"]Before and After horn sounds...[/ame]


----------



## Angelface

Packing a few things to stay with my parents for awhile.. Just not feeling to safe here at the moment.


----------



## luvs

contending w/ a new feeding tube that hurts, scads. ouch. gonna try & nap my morning away--
 then i may make an evening of television & pals, or tig & babbit laying on my pillow/cushions & purring, as per usual--- damn, that tube is so painful~


----------



## luvs

my pal rang me to meet him @ bar-- i was there not 2 hours ago, tho he is not so social, so i'm meeting him~


----------



## EastTexFrank

luvs said:


> my pal rang me to meet him @ bar-- i was there not 2 hours ago, tho he is not so social, so i'm meeting him~



What!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

EastTexFrank said:


> What!!!!



Save your breath Frank....save your breath.


----------



## Big Dog

Mowing the neighbors field, his mower is broke down. Then on one of the Harley's to a tattoo appointment and a ride. Then to a pub ................... Gonna be a tough one ......................


----------



## Av8r3400

Spending day 2 of 3 in Yellowstone.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Av8r3400 said:


> Spending day 2 of 3 in Yellowstone.



How is the weather???  

A few years back we went to Yellowstone at this time of year and nearly froze to death.  The lake was still completely frozen and many of the roads were still closed with 5 foot snow banks along those that were open.  It was fun though as the bears had just started to come out of hibernation.  They were everywhere gorging themselves after the big sleep.  Have fun!!!!


----------



## Doc

Av8r3400 said:


> Spending day 2 of 3 in Yellowstone.


I bet that is FUN.   I plan to visit there in the next year or two.   Share the highlights please ...and like ETF asked, share info about the weather there this time of year.   Thanks


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> What!!!!



Being capable of fully understanding _luv-ese, _I think she meant he didn't show, so she went to meet him.

Anywhooo..
I am looking forward to a couple of days off.
The weather is great.
Life isn't grand right now, but it's fair.

Gretchen is showing signs of really slowing down to an end.
I do what I can to keep her comfortable.


----------



## Galvatron

Planning a camping trip for this weekend ,work pending i may have to sit it out and just let the family go, so far my wife,2 daughters,1 grand daughter and future son in law along with my niece are all in, the more the fun i guess.

If i stay back i can work on my daughters apartment in peace and my Brother may stay the weekend with me to help out but that pends on his health as he as recently been diagnosed with emphysema, spoke to him earlier and his breathing down the phone was not good even though his willingness was at a all time high.

close to 16 years we never talked...best i take care of the old boy why i can.


----------



## Av8r3400

Today was the first day the bear claw (?) pass was open. The entire park is now accessible. Some attractions are still closed, but I'm not into horse riding or kiddy crappola. 

Weather was a mix of sun, rain and snow depending on where we were.  50s mostly.


----------



## Galvatron

Went up in the loft today...found the old girl that made me so happy 15 years ago and gave her a clean and fired her up....jeez this old sony piece of shit still works like new ....and the head phones lead what was i thinking hahahahahaha


----------



## luvs

appreciate that, guys; yinz make a woman seem so dear; that being said, -- i got 2 drains to open & put DAP on 2 sides of my window-- spoke to my Mom, & we shall see as of yet if i meet w/ my luvs that treat me well

fer shame, to speak of a woman so ignorantly-- me & him, we met later, then later, to chit-chat, & talk food as well~ u rock, my intuitive pal


----------



## Angelface

This depression... went through this awful irritable stage and now in a deep sadness. Everyone that knows me well wont leave me alone since I have went quiet and don't talk much anymore. I keep getting asked today what is wrong and I just can't up and say it and then it's like it offends someone if I don't. But there are just some things that you don't even understand yourself.. so why try it on anyone else? Or you just don't want to bother anyone with it. Ever since my first suicide attempt 10 years ago.. if the right person hears something off.. I get the worst survey ever and it's not their fault really. They just care. But you just can't up and say.. well I had a few suicidal thoughts today. It may seem easy, but it really isn't.


----------



## luvs

have faith in yourself-- depression aches & is not easy-- talk to someone, stay busy; distract on a sufficient level while allotting yourself moments to decompress. self-evaluate. accept that somewhere, u ache, & talk to someone. you're a dear, & we luv u~


----------



## Angelface

luvs said:


> have faith in yourself-- depression aches & is not easy-- talk to someone, stay busy; distract on a sufficient level while allotting yourself moments to decompress. self-evaluate. accept that somewhere, u ache, & talk to someone. you're a dear, & we luv u~



Thank you and so much love in return...  This isn't who I want to be, people say I have so much going for me and I do. My children are my strongest reason to keep going. I have a successful career now and made something of myself.  But sadly.. even if nothing is really wrong.. it still takes over my mind like the sick disease it is. You just get tired of living with it. It's exhausting. 

Every day that goes by I give myself so much credit for getting through. I have been trying to engage in my many hobbies but the amount of responsibility at the end of the day over takes that. I did however make a call and an appointment to talk to someone. I do have to much to lose...


----------



## waybomb

I've never had any of these symptoms you describe, so I have no reference.
But maybe I have never had these symptoms because I stay too damned busy with so much more to do.

Tongue-in-cheek here, and it really is only symbolism, but buy a boat. Takes your mind off of everything else. What would fully involve <you> - do it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Thank you and so much love in return...  This isn't who I want to be, people say I have so much going for me and I do. My children are my strongest reason to keep going. I have a successful career now and made something of myself.  But sadly.. even if nothing is really wrong.. it still takes over my mind like the sick disease it is. You just get tired of living with it. It's exhausting.
> 
> Every day that goes by I give myself so much credit for getting through. I have been trying to engage in my many hobbies but the amount of responsibility at the end of the day over takes that. I did however make a call and an appointment to talk to someone. I do have to much to lose...



You gotta love yourself before you can fully and attentively love and care for anyone else.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing thrilling to talk about today, just stuff....

I took a couple of nice walks enjoying the 80 degree weather.
This morning went to James Medical scrub sale where I work, then got a burger from the bbq the maintenance guys were having in the pole barn beside the property. That was in conjunction with a silent auction to raise funds for the activities dept. to take some of our able elderly on trips around Ohio.

For those of you who were concerned, yes Gretchen is still hanging on.
She's a tough little doggie at 13.
Her condition is a collapsing trachea. Some days it bothers her, other times not.
Keeping her relaxed is key.

I also see today is Durwood's birthday.
Sure wish I knew how he's doing, if in fact he still is.


----------



## Angelface

Thanks everyone.  I should be okay... but it's true I just need to appreciate myself more and accept what I just can't do and let go what can't happen. I am my own harshest critic-Anne Frank" Yep I can relate. I did get in today to see someone and talk it out. It really helped. Not to mention that this therapist was actually pretty  hot..   Anyways I am going to treat myself to some unhealthy ice cream now. <3 you all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My parents lost a chiwauwa a few years ago due to a collapsed trachea. It was only 5. Had the problem since it was born. 

My day was rather uneventful. Had a physio apt this morning then went to look at a newer truck I'm interested in. Same basic truck as mine but 5 years newer and different engine. I got back in mine and decided that I'm going to give another go at patching the exhaust leak since the first attempt is holding. (There's a hole I missed from underneath that I want to tackle)  mine drove and handled just as good as the one I test drove that had half the mileage on it. 

So I came home and decided to clean out the inside of the truck and shampoo the carpets. It's about all I could handle today since I've been struggling to stand since I woke up this morning. Oh. I also spent the whole night on the chair since it's softer and not as hard on my back 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Today is Wednesday and that means it's trash day.  Got that done and kinda goofed off all the rest of the morning waiting for the rain to start.  It was supposed to pour today.  How can they predict what is going to happen in 100 or a 1,000 years when they can't even get the "tomorrow" forecast right.  

I decided to give up on the forecast and go mow.  I spent about 4 hours at it but gave up when I needed to refuel.  I'll do that and finish mowing the "back 40" tomorrow after I get back from having my hearing aids fitted.  I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to that or not.

Anyone else have hearing aid regret!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

I am hiding.

My wife got her hair done yesterday.

She is very unhappy with the results.

Apparently after spending $142 on her hair yesterday* it is all my fault *that it didn't turn out as hoped.  

So I'm hiding.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> I am hiding.
> 
> My wife got her hair done yesterday.
> 
> She is very unhappy with the results.
> 
> Apparently after spending $142 on her hair yesterday* it is all my fault *that it didn't turn out as hoped.
> 
> So I'm hiding.



Wise man!!!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> I am hiding.
> 
> My wife got her hair done yesterday.
> 
> She is very unhappy with the results.
> 
> Apparently after spending $142 on her hair yesterday* it is all my fault *that it didn't turn out as hoped.
> 
> So I'm hiding.



Similar situations often happen at my place too.  

Jim


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Similar situations often happen at my place too.
> 
> Jim




So its my fault at your house too?


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> I am hiding.
> 
> My wife got her hair done yesterday.
> 
> She is very unhappy with the results.
> 
> Apparently after spending $142 on her hair yesterday* it is all my fault *that it didn't turn out as hoped.
> 
> So I'm hiding.



She must have got a colour and highlight job?

I've gotten mine cut badly before and came home screaming, but always found a way to make it look reasonable.
Hair grows fast too, thank goodness lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> So its my fault at your house too?



Not exactly but if you are volunteering I would be glad to steer the blame in your direction!


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> She must have got a colour and highlight job?



Cut
Color
&
Highlights

3 strikes = I'm OUT


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Cut
> Color
> &
> Highlights
> 
> 3 strikes = I'm OUT



Ooooooooo the triple whammy.
Yup, you have my sympathies!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> So its my fault at your house too?



Mine too

Happened this morning at 6am.  I was asleep on the chair in the living room after another rough sleepless night due to pain.  She who must be obeyed comes in and wakes me up to help her make the lunches for the kids.  Minutes later while I'm struggling to stand and in the kitchen making sandwiches I get crap for being in there helping her because I'm in her way.

We just can't win sometimes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I need to start getting ready for work.

Good day one and all.


----------



## Leni

At that amount and so unhappy with the results I'd go back to the place and demand a fix.


----------



## Angelface

You spend all this time trying to control your own destiny. But when you just accept what destiny has for you, it becomes much easier to control it...


bleh... just bored writing things that don't make sense today.


----------



## Catavenger

I was supposed to start transitioning off of 1 kind off pill to another I took the full dose for a week though and that meant that I didn't have enough pills left for the transition. Then I screwed up again and didn't realize it until last night. I only had one days dose of one kind of 
anti-seizure pills for today. Fortunately after calls back and forth between my neurologist office and the pharmacy. I got it straightened out. 
It's ready now.
Since the seizures make it so I can't drive I will have a long walk to the bus stop to get the pills tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a good day at work.
Used to be I only worked rehab, but now days I can be anywhere.
I like working in the nursing home because those folks keep me entertained, and I think I entertain them too.

It's going to be a long haul from tomorrow into the next weekend with a day off here and there.
I do have to work Memorial Day.. boooooo.. oh well.

Today I signed up for being one of the attending nurses for resident field trips next month and July.
Toledo Zoo and Neil Armstrong Museum.. yay!
12 residents will go, along with 2 nurses aides and 2 activity aides.

When I got home this evening it was pretty toasty in here, but not bad.
I cranked the a/c to make it comfy.

Looks like the warm is here to stay.


----------



## Angelface

Ummm.. under two hours to go and it's a three day weekend!!!!!!  I have no idea what to do however but I should be able to figure something out!


----------



## Leni

Just relax and have fun with the kids.


----------



## Galvatron

Empty house at long last i kicked them all out on a camping trip.

Can you hear the silence??

Loving it !!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Ummm.. under two hours to go and it's a three day weekend!!!!!!  I have no idea what to do however but I should be able to figure something out!



Do what i am doing....fuck all


----------



## Angelface

Lol well that's usually the best weekends when nothings planned and you just relax and let time and fate do it's thing. I did think about taking the kids to the water pad out of town that's in the park. But over the last few years there is so many creepy people there anymore that just sit and stare that it makes it very uncomfortable. :/ So I am thinking of buying a water slip n slide for the back yard. I think they would love that.  The house is a mess from this week but like Galvy said... fuck all. lol


----------



## Melensdad

Made a high school girl cry today.

I was _'volunteered'_ to do job interviews for freshman/sophomores at one of the local high schools.  This was for a class, and they were practice interviews.  Because of the size of the class there were 3 of us doing interviews.  We each had 6 to 8 students to interview, which gave us only about 5 minutes per student.  

Prior to the interviews I got my group of kids, we talked, I told them I would try to do each one a bit differently because we while the 1 was being interviewed the others were sitting around and watching/listening.  So not wanting each to be a repeat of the next, I tried to change them up.

In between the interviews we stopped and talked about a point or two.

So apparently this one girl, who I thought did OK, was upset with her performance and went to another area of the room and started crying.  I was not even aware of this until the class ended.  

Other than that the interviews went pretty well.  I think the kids learned quite a bit about what to do and not to do.  Honestly kind of fun.


----------



## Leni

Galvatron said:


> Empty house at long last i kicked them all out on a camping trip.
> 
> Can you hear the silence??
> 
> Loving it !!!!



Sometimes the best vacation is just what you described.


----------



## Leni

Angelface said:


> Lol well that's usually the best weekends when nothings planned and you just relax and let time and fate do it's thing. I did think about taking the kids to the water pad out of town that's in the park. But over the last few years there is so many creepy people there anymore that just sit and stare that it makes it very uncomfortable. :/ So I am thinking of buying a water slip n slide for the back yard. I think they would love that.  The house is a mess from this week but like Galvy said... fuck all. lol



Good for you.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Made a high school girl cry today.
> 
> I was _'volunteered'_ to do job interviews for freshman/sophomores at one of the local high schools.  This was for a class, and they were practice interviews.  Because of the size of the class there were 3 of us doing interviews.  We each had 6 to 8 students to interview, which gave us only about 5 minutes per student.
> 
> Prior to the interviews I got my group of kids, we talked, I told them I would try to do each one a bit differently because we while the 1 was being interviewed the others were sitting around and watching/listening.  So not wanting each to be a repeat of the next, I tried to change them up.
> 
> In between the interviews we stopped and talked about a point or two.
> 
> So apparently this one girl, who I thought did OK, was upset with her performance and went to another area of the room and started crying.  I was not even aware of this until the class ended.
> 
> Other than that the interviews went pretty well.  I think the kids learned quite a bit about what to do and not to do.  Honestly kind of fun.




Back in the days when I had to work for a living, our company realized that their workforce was rapidly aging and approaching retirement and they badly needed to feed new people in to replace them.  I was appointed to the college recruitment plan where we went to selected colleges and interviewed potential graduates for our company.  Those kids were so well prepared for job interviews that it was almost embarrassing.  You know, ask standard question, get standard answer.  You could ask the same question of 10 graduates and get the same verbatim answer.  As an interviewer, the trick was to try and get them out of their comfort zone ... and it wasn't easy.  As I said, they had been so well prepared.  

It may be a comment on me but I always had a preference for the kid who seemed to diverge from the path well trodden and just tell you what THEY thought rather than what they thought you wanted to hear.


----------



## Catavenger

It's about 2:30 Am here. And I am coming down from a legal high. I'm transitioning off 1 kind of pill to another messed up craweled to my recliner and went to sleep. Woke up & called my sister. I hated to bug her because her husband is in the hospital with afib_ she told me to go back to sleep. 
 I'm in my recliner.
 What are the rest of you doing up?
 I know it's night for some of you?


----------



## Galvatron

i am having a lazy morning....looking around thinking i have soooooooo many jobs to do whilst everyone is away camping but i found my chill groove.

I will pull my finger out and get out some tools soon but eh it's so peaceful i am just going to enjoy it a little longer.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron said:


> i am having a lazy morning....looking around thinking i have soooooooo many jobs to do whilst everyone is away camping but i found my chill groove.
> 
> I will pull my finger out and get out some tools soon but eh it's so peaceful i am just going to enjoy it a little longer.



That's the trap that I fall in to now and again.  I get the house to myself, just me and the two dogs.  It's perfectly quiet and I get kicked back in my recliner with the air conditioning working.  Whatever I had to do outside in 90°, humid, muggy weather doesn't seem quite so important as it did when I rolled out of bed that morning.  Once I force myself to go outside, it's not too bad, it's just taking that first step that is so difficult!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Frank i could have just sat and done noting all day but i have managed to get off my arse and start doing things....my son popped in and asked if i wanted to go sit in the beer garden with him but after biting my lip i declined, i MUST get some jobs done.


----------



## Melensdad

Got up early and went to Sam's Club for party supplies.

Having our Goddaughter's family over this evening.  Not a party, she is coming with us to Spain for our walk.  So this will be a review of the final packing lists, etc.  Some hot dogs, brisket and potato chips.  So pretty laid back.



EastTexFrank said:


> Back in the days when I had to work for a living, our company realized that their workforce was rapidly aging and approaching retirement and they badly needed to feed new people in to replace them.  I was appointed to the college recruitment plan where we went to selected colleges and interviewed potential graduates for our company.  Those kids were so well prepared for job interviews that it was almost embarrassing. . .


Well these kids were the opposite of what  you encountered.  They were mostly freshman in high school about 14 years old.  So this was their first encounter with an adult and they were totally intimidated and out of their comfort zones.


----------



## Catavenger

I'm doing better than last night so I'm just going to hang out.
 I'm doing a bit of laundry but am postponing my other household chores.


----------



## Angelface

Going to a place up in the mountains to have a picnic with a friend.


----------



## Angelface

Ended up getting invited to go shooting.. umm it was fun up until I made the stupid decision to try the higher powered gun that ended up knocking me on my ass.. lol


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Angelface said:


> Ended up getting invited to go shooting.. umm it was fun up until I made the stupid decision to try the higher powered gun that ended up knocking me on my ass.. lol


Yeah they have a tendency to do that to the unexpecting


----------



## Angelface

OhioTC18 said:


> Yeah they have a tendency to do that to the unexpecting



Yes between that and the feeling of someone kicking me in the shoulder as hard as they could. lol But I still had fun.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> What are the rest of you doing up?
> I know it's night for some of you?



Yup, it's night here. 

God, I am so happy to have a day off tomorrow.
I won't go to church, but know I should.
Tomorrow I'll just relax and work on 3 CE requirements via Relias Academy.
We like it much better than the online university that is part of the family of facilities we have here in Ohio.

I'll browse for a while and see if there is anything new, then get some sleep.

FWIW, I've taken a long break off the place I was moderating.
Just so some of you know that... who are there as well.

It's too much for me right now. 
Never wanted to mod after things got crazy and then crazi*er*.
Was asked to stay on anyhow.
I left on my own with a note to the boss.

Gretchen aka Miss Shortypants is doing okay.
Thank you St. Francis.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Ended up getting invited to go shooting.. umm it was fun up until I made the stupid decision to try the higher powered gun that ended up knocking me on my ass.. lol



Have you ever shot a gun before??


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Have you ever shot a gun before??



Yah but nothing that kicked like that before. Even though he warned me, I still went from my knees to my butt. Lol


On a side note it's 1 30 am and still trying to find a method to get sleepy. I know the kids will be up bright and early at 5 am like always...


----------



## Catavenger

Angelface said:


> Ended up getting invited to go shooting.. umm it was fun up until I made the stupid decision to try the higher powered gun that ended up knocking me on my ass.. lol




 What were you shooting?


----------



## Angelface

To be honest I'm not exactly sure.  I just remember hearing the numbers 270 and 30-6. But there was another one  also. I am no expert on these things lolol.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> To be honest I'm not exactly sure.  I just remember hearing the numbers 270 and 30-6. But there was another one  also. I am no expert on these things lolol.



It's not really funny to go around shooting guns if you don't know what you're doing or what they are.

It's been a quiet day around here.
All the neighbours and kin are off to the lake.
"The lake" meaning one of many 

That always kills me when someone says "oh we're packing up and going to the lake"
Helloooooo, this is Ohio. Which one?


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> It's not really funny to go around shooting guns if you don't know what you're doing or what they are.



No but the guys I was with knew what they were and showing/telling me. I just can't seem to remember now


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yeah, okay.


----------



## nixon

Going to mow as soon as the grass dries , but before the humidity kicks in . The shape a couple of wheels for my grinder and convert a few chains from round grind to square in the comfort of the shop. Hope you all enjoy Memorial day safely !


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Hope you all enjoy Memorial day safely !



Happy, safe Memorial Day too!

Jim


----------



## squerly

Finally got around to painting the vinyl padded roll bar cover. Used  Dupli-Color Vinyl paint, (flat black) about $7.50 per can at the local  auto parts store.

Before and after pics.


----------



## Angelface

Getting back into work mode already prepping for tomorrow... overall a really good weekend..Today I went over to a BBQ where I ended up getting pegged with a water balloon... some people...  But it's okay, I got my revenge.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Just watched the National Memorial Day Concert; couldn't watch it last night due to some family commitments.  It was
nice to see the tributes to Vietnam vets, after fifty years of being mostly ignored by our non-vet peers.  And I'm not embarrassed
to admit to tearing up a few times.  While catharsis is generally overrated, there are times when letting go really does help.
Not a panacea by any means, but the changed attitudes of others now allow us to let it out without being ridiculed or shamed
for serving over there.


----------



## EastTexFrank

squerly said:


> Finally got around to painting the vinyl padded roll bar cover. Used  Dupli-Color Vinyl paint, (flat black) about $7.50 per can at the local  auto parts store.
> 
> Before and after pics.



That's impressive.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> Just watched the National Memorial Day Concert; couldn't watch it last night due to some family commitments.  It was
> nice to see the tributes to Vietnam vets, after fifty years of being mostly ignored by our non-vet peers.  And I'm not embarrassed
> to admit to tearing up a few times.  While catharsis is generally overrated, there are times when letting go really does help.
> Not a panacea by any means, but the changed attitudes of others now allow us to let it out without being ridiculed or shamed
> for serving over there.



DS, I was in the UK during Vietnam and so had little interaction with it apart from TV snipits.  Now that I am here a lot of my peers served over there and to be truthful, a few of them still bear the legacy.  It's a question I have asked myself many times over the years, "What would I have done if I'd been here during that time?".  For me, it's a question without an answer!!!!  But thank you for your service and your patriotism.


----------



## nixon

Been splitting a load of mixed  of Aspen ,cherry ,maple and a bit of Locust . I've got somewhere between 25-30 cut split and stacked for me , so this is for an older woman that lives nearby . She's got a heart condition so she can't do it herself .Seems like she's on her own as far as getting by . I'll drop it off when she's not at home .


----------



## Galvatron

nixon said:


> Been splitting a load of mixed  of Aspen ,cherry ,maple and a bit of Locust . I've got somewhere between 25-30 cut split and stacked for me , so this is for an older woman that lives nearby . She's got a heart condition so she can't do it herself .Seems like she's on her own as far as getting by . I'll drop it off when she's not at home .



The world needs more people like you sir...your a good man.


----------



## squerly

Nixon, I'm PM'ing my address.


----------



## nixon

Galvatron said:


> The world needs more people like you sir...your a good man.


As cold as it gets and as expensive as propane
 Is ,I can't see not helping out and doing what I enjoy . Besides... Up to 13 saws ,so I need to be able to justify them with my pet dragon .... 


squerly said:


> Nixon, I'm PM'ing my address.


Hopefully you won't mind  second day air ,shipping costs due .......


----------



## Doc

Danang Sailor said:


> Just watched the National Memorial Day Concert; couldn't watch it last night due to some family commitments.  It was
> nice to see the tributes to Vietnam vets, after fifty years of being mostly ignored by our non-vet peers.  And I'm not embarrassed
> to admit to tearing up a few times.  While catharsis is generally overrated, there are times when letting go really does help.
> Not a panacea by any means, but the changed attitudes of others now allow us to let it out without being ridiculed or shamed
> for serving over there.



Yep, finally the tide has changed.    It's taken way to many years of similar wars to get us to this point.  

Just today I finally watched Platoon for the first time.


----------



## Angelface

Sitting here taking an early lunch and wishing I didn't have to go back to work. All I can think about is my upcoming vacation... I am so burned out of work right now..Also some jerk bought cookies for me to stare at and debate for 10 mins about eating one or not...


----------



## JEV

Going with SWMBO to the orthopedic doc to get the results from the MRI on her knee. Been a problem since vacation back in April, but everyone knows the BS you have to go through the getting an appointment with a GOOD doc, then getting approvals for the images. She knows she has arthritis from the X-ray they took a few weeks ago when he gave her a cortisone shot for the pain...it didn't do any good, so now we're on plan B with the pics from Saturday. Sure will be glad when this is over. She's not fun to live with because she's so active and can't even walk around the block because of the pain. Some days I feel like I'm on more pain than her! 

I told her she's lucky she's not a horse!


----------



## waybomb

Just got back from a night on the town. Stayed at the Virgin hotel at Wabash and Lake. Very well done Mr  Branson!.
We ate at my favorite restaurant,  LA Scarolla. Mondo runs a fine estsblishment. Wife had Pollo Marsalis and I had something something something Ala "Joe". Started with zoupa, some brushetta and ended with tiramisu. Accompanied with chianti gold.
Had a nice time.


----------



## EastTexFrank

waybomb said:


> Just got back from a night on the town. Stayed at the Virgin hotel at Wabash and Lake. Very well done Mr  Branson!.
> We ate at my favorite restaurant,  LA Scarolla. Mondo runs a fine estsblishment. Wife had Pollo Marsalis and I had something something something Ala "Joe". Started with zoupa, some brushetta and ended with tiramisu. Accompanied with chianti gold.
> Had a nice time.



Fuck it!!!  I had meat loaf!!!   

It was good meat loaf but still ... meat loaf.


----------



## waybomb

There is a restaurant chain in Wisconsin,  can't remember the name,  makes the best damn meatloaf ever.  Hmmm, should I drive all the way to Wisconsin now that I have a taste for meatloaf?  Hmm

Just remembered,  machine shed is the chain.


----------



## Melensdad

I love meatloaf.

I make the meatloaf in our kitchen.  Everyone looks forward to it.  I usually make 3 of them at a time.  Bake all 3, cool and freeze 2 for later.  It never lasts long.  

Hmmm . . . I may have to make some meatloaf today!


----------



## Doc

Mmmm I like meatloaf and I love the meatloaf sandwiches the day or two after.   We often take them on the boat with us.   

Any chance you'd share your meat loaf recipe Bob?


----------



## leadarrows

Governmentally  required paperwork  for my drywall recycling business.....someone please kill me.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Not doing much today, much like yesterday, because of rain.  Supposed to have another 2 days of it at least.  Even the frogs are waterlogged.  

I did a couple of piddling things inside the house yesterday.  I don't know what I'm going to do today.  I can sit around and do nothing with the best of them but come afternoon I start to get a little restless.  I may go and tidy up the shop.  I haven't done that for a while.

Just to set the record straight, I like meat loaf ... occasionally.  It's not one of my all time favorites but every now and then I get the urge for it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Scored a deal on some extra crank stands for the truck camper yesterday.  The camper only had 3 stands which made it interesting to load and unload to say the least. So I spent today stumbling around outside painting the new stands and mounting a fourth bracket onto the back of the camper. I'm paying for it now. Can barely move. Just a couple hours of walking around in the yard and I'm done. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Yep I am crazy (Approx.) - $34 -$50 + $400 = Crazy me not wanting to wait until morning to get anti-seizure meds. (I have been waiting for since Tues.) and walk and take the bus around & around to get them on a bad leg in 90 to 100 degree heat. (Last time I did that I must have walked at least two miles.) So I hired a cab to take me there & had him wait until I went in to get my prescription of anti-seizure meds. I came out & had him take me to the ATM at a bank to get $400 and back home.
(I am down to one dose of an anti-seizure med.) So that's what it's like to not be able to drive here.


 Supposed to hit 115 here by Saturday.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Cat, my problems seem minor compared to yours.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I worked with epileptic people before. Not a fun illness to deal with. Like diabetes it's not a perfect science when prescribing anti seizure meds. I don't envy you dealing with that on a daily basis. I guess we all have our battles to deal with. Mine started about ten minutes after getting up this morning. The usual back pain kicked in followed shortly after by the legs burning for a bit then losing feeling from the knees down. 

Shortly after I was at the hospital for a follow-up with the specialist  for the liver. That was a 15 minute slow walk from the parking lot into the hospital.

After the appointment I headed over to a medical supply store to be fitted for a hernia belt. Then home to gather a few things for camp. Priorities. Lol. Case of beer loaded into the truck ready to go 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> Priorities. Lol. Case of beer loaded into the truck ready to go



Sounds like you go to camp the same way I go fishing.  Stop at the store at the lake, pick up a couple cases of beer and 6 worms


----------



## Galvatron

jim slagle said:


> Sounds like you go to camp the same way I go fishing.  Stop at the store at the lake, pick up a couple cases of beer and 6 worms



Now i know what i have been doing wrong...note to self pick up worms


----------



## Catavenger

I am transitioning epilepsy meds.
Last night they hit me like a ton of bricks. I barely made it to my recliner. I still felt drunk when I got up this morning so I did a bunch of house work just to try to clear my head. It seems better when I keep moving. I cleaned out my freezer and had a bunch of trash to dump.
I also swept a tile floor and vacuumed the carpeted part of the house.
I have some laundry out in the dryer in the utility room.
Since it is semi detached it's not air conditioned like the main house.
Last I checked (on the weather channel) it was 112 F outside.
 Heck the laundry probably would have dried just as well if I had just set the basket out in the sun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Sounds like you go to camp the same way I go fishing.  Stop at the store at the lake, pick up a couple cases of beer and 6 worms


This is what I like about having a seasonal site. Grab a few groceries and some beer. Get here and load the fridge open a cold one and sit by the fire with a bunch of friends. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JEV

I ran out of corners to stand up the air guns I've been acquiring...new and vintage both. Added some additional rack storage to the right of the cabinet, but only have room to buy one more...the other empty slot is for a 1958 Benjamin 312 that's on the bench being restored.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I kind of wasted the morning away.  It's too wet to do anything outside.  I went over to the farm to see the S-I-Ls new, enclosed trailer.  It's really nice.  She is involved with an animal rescue group called APET (Animal Protection of East Texas) and bought the trailer to carry dogs and cats to adoption events.  

I put a new battery in the tractor for her while I was there.  I met my wife in town for a late lunch.  Just made it home before the sky opened up and dumped more rain for about an hour.  

In reality, I didn't do much of anything today.  It's supposed to rain until Monday, then a couple of days to dry out and it'll be Wednesday or Thursday before I get any outside work done.  I never thought that I'd say this in East Texas but I'm tired of the rain.


----------



## nixon

Finishing up my coffee . Then the Labs ,and I are off to create noise and firewood . After it gets a bit warmer ,the Labs will enoy lounging on the porch while I mow . 
The End .


----------



## EastTexFrank

The rain woke me up early this morning.  It quit just before I rolled out of bed at 7:30.  Please let me see the sun.  I probably won't be saying that next week when it is supposed to get to the mid 90s and the humidity will be horrendous.  Sod it.  I'm going to get in my chair with a book and let the world go by.  Yet another of many wasted days lately.


----------



## Catavenger

I am going to do as little as possible. It is too hot to go outside and I don't feel like reading or watching TV. 
 It's going to be a long hot summer so I better save starting watching my collection of DVDs until later.
 Guess I will just mess around on the internet.


----------



## Leni

I went to my Bromeliad club meeting today and made out like a bandit.  Came home with some really nice plants that I bought and a lot that I won in the raffle.  Too blistering hot to do anything with them outside right now.  They are in the shade so they'll be okay until I can work with them this evening.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting around at camp with my head spinning from last night's festivities around the campfire. Not to mention that it's been raining pretty much all day with a 40 minute break in the weather earlier. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

The rain is supposed to quit.  Please Lord, let be so.  Supposed to have a week of hot and humid weather before more rain moves in.  I might actually get some outside stuff done!!!!


----------



## leadarrows

We received about an inch or rain which is just what my corn needed. 
Work in the shop today and finish fixing the wiring on the dump truck if I am lucky.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Woke up this morning and didn't recognize that bright, shiny, yellow thing in the sky.  It's supposed to be good all next week, hot and humid though.  It'll still take a couple of days for things around the house to dry out.


----------



## leadarrows

AGHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Posting to get past my last posting number......


----------



## Leni

The dreaded 6's.


----------



## luvs

my guy-pal brang me here-- he woke me when i would normally be snoozin' & chose his job over me-- jagov~
i'm compiling a novel-- 'many guys- they're douches'-- i may or may not issue him $$ via his novel contributions

we shall see on that 1


----------



## tiredretired

Suffering with a miserable head cold.  Tried to do some yard work, but my heart was not with it.  Got me a big ice coffee and me and the dog sat out on the deck.


----------



## Melensdad

Just dropped Melen off at the Univ of Illinois Chicago Circle Campus for her L.S.A.T. test.  Now I'm in Chinatown trying to decide where I want to eat.  I have about 4 hours to kill.  Chinatown is only about 2 miles from campus.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another rainy day here.  I did a little yardwork first thing this morning before the rain started.  I sat down around 10am and 4.5 hrs later I'm still sitting here with my back screwed.  I made it to the kitchen earlier for lunch so I guess that's a good thing.


----------



## Melensdad

Lunch in Chinatown 

Tripe with ginger & onions
short ribs in honey sauce
pan fried veggie rolls
deep fried tofu puffs
BBQ pork baked turnovers
tea
Asian whiskey poured from a Jack Daniels bottle


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Asian whiskey poured from a Jack Daniels bottle



The folks in Lynchburg are bottling Asian whiskey???


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> The folks in Lynchburg are bottling Asian whiskey???



Well whatever it was, it tasted good.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Well whatever it was, it tasted good.



Actually thats most important!


----------



## Leni

TiredRetired said:


> Suffering with a miserable head cold.  Tried to do some yard work, but my heart was not with it.  Got me a big ice coffee and me and the dog sat out on the deck.



Best thing to do when you are sick.


----------



## Catavenger

My sister took me to Costco warehouse store. I had an overloaded cart. The cats should be happy with what I bought them. 
 I put some of the stuff in my horrible looking back bedroom. With four litter boxes there isn't much else I can use it for. 
 I do have a huge bookcase crammed with paperbacks that screens the boxes but  litter dust goes everywhere.  But is does keep the rest of the house fairly clean.
  I still have Costco stuff to put away so I better go do that now.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's Monday.  The cleaning lady comes today so I had to hide out all morning.  Went to lunchtime Rotary International meeting as usual.  After that I did some running around town and got home at about 3:30.  Decided that the best part of the day was gone so I goofed off the rest of it.  That about sums up my day.

Tomorrow now is going to be busy!!!!!


----------



## Catavenger

Finished putting away the stuff from Costco. Tired now may take the Epilepsy meds & hit the sack early.


----------



## luvs

being mildly aware of stomach ails, grocery shoppin' & grumbling, &, damn, could i use a nap--


----------



## leadarrows

Gonna kill me some weeds today.


----------



## Melensdad

leadarrows said:


> Gonna kill me some weeds today.



I should probably do the same, we fly to London tomorrow night.  

Probably should do the _"last minute"_ stuff today so there is time to do the _"oh shit I forgot"_ stuff tomorrow


----------



## Melensdad

There are children and women in my house doing "crafts"

This must stop.

We have to leave for our trip tomorrow, the last thing I want are kids in my house wreaking havoc on my peace of mind.


----------



## tiredretired

Head cold much better today.  Went to Wally World and bought a Chinese clothes iron.  Heading to one of my grandson's eighth grade graduation in Manchester, NH tomorrow.   Wifey will drive and I will sleep.  LOL.


----------



## Catavenger

I was pushing an overloaded shopping cart yesterday so my bad titanium reconstructed leg - really the hip -was bothering me last night. I decided I better take it easy today.
 I did quick run the vacuum cleaner over the worst of the dirt and my trash can was pretty full so I had to take that out to the alley dumpster but other than that I took it easy.


----------



## EastTexFrank

For some reason my wife has decided that I need to get in shape for our Scotland trip in July so she got me out of bed at 6:30 to go to the gym.  I did a quick mile on the treadmill and worked various other pieces of equipment for 1-1/2 hours before she got tired and wanted to go home.  What she forgets is that while I don't work-out, I work-outside all the time.  I'm not in all that bad shape.  

Came home, drank some coffee and set about mowing the yard and "back 40".  That filled in the rest of the day as I had to basically mow it twice.  Between the rain and the heat, the grass is growing like crazy and it's been so wet I haven't been able to do it for a couple of weeks.  But I got it done and we'll trim and edge it tomorrow and then spray for bugs.  Those little biting buggers got me today but I'll get them tomorrow.  Oh!!  How sweet it is.


----------



## nixon

Blocking ,splitting ,and stacking Locust . It's only going to hit 60 and be a bit breezy ,so it's perfect weather for it . After that ,I've got a neighbors saw that needs some serious TLC .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got up at the usual 6am. Wife off to work by 7 and kiddies all gone by 8:40am. Worked on the truck camper a bit relocating some of the Jacks. Mowed the front lawn. Went to physio. Reinstalled the factory deck in the truck. Went to home Depot to get some wood to build a bike rack for the kids. Came home. Built the rack. Now I'm cooking supper. Not bad considering I still can't feel my feet. 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

All I did was reach over my recliner to plug in my laptop & I hurt my back. Very strange.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, yesterday when I was mowing the yard I knew that I got bit by bugs.  I had four bites on both feet.  Lord I hate those little buggers.

Today was payback.  I sprayed 250 gallons of Sevin over the yard and the back "40".  I swear that I could hear those little buggers winge, squeel and die!!!!  Oh it was good.

Once I got finished with that I hooked up the weed sprayer and proceeded to spray a 150 gallons weedkiller to keep the yard looking good ... and the pasture and my neighbor's pasture. 

Shit, I'm tired and I know that my wife will want to drag me off to the gym tomorrow.  She doesn't seem to understand that I work out every day!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

Yesterday was a odd one for sure....

I was out the front of the house cutting the hedges when the sister-in-law turned up for a visit(unannounced just turn up i hate that and Mrs Galvi was just as pissed off ) ...so i done the right thing (for me) and left them to it ...gone done with the hedges and she was still on my sofa talking shit and the sun was shining so i again done the right thing and grabbed my wallet and went over to the old English pub at the end of my street for a nice cold beer.

Sat myself out in the beer garden with a nice cigar and i get a tap on my shoulder and asked if i wanted a top up....looked round and standing there is my ex in-laws from my first marriage Barry and Josie...i was polite and they along with a few of their friends joined me,they had just been to a funeral and stopped off for a drink on their way home. 

So we talked about whats new ...Barry told me he was retired and had 2 bouts of heart surgery but was doing good and Josie waffled about where i lived and how my family was it was very polite when Josie asked me if we could have a private chat,i said we were all friends just say it as it is so she bloody did.

She asked me why did i divorce her daughter after only a year of marriage and just wanted the truth,i waffled and blamed myself and said leave it at that...she fucking slapped my arm and said no tell me the truth as she had known some facts for many years and wanted to confirm the facts...so i asked her to tell me what are the facts are and she replied she knew her daughter had a affair (not at the time but after) and was this the truth.

Now i am on the spot with all eyes on me i i thought fuck it tell the truth as these people have always been polite to me and i said yup you have your facts right and got up and went to the bar to get everyone a drink.

When i returned things lifted and we laughed about the promise they had made to me when i first married there daughter, i was promised back then when they had a new car i could have there old one...it is a Ford Escort mk2 1600 sport 1980....well they still have it  and to shorten the story they want to give it to me as they do not want their daughter and son in law having it as they will be moving soon(i never asked why but i am sure i can guess why)...so im thinking yea it's in the garage half rotten with fucked brakes ect not run in years but they asked for my email and sent me a picture of it, this thing is worth easy £12000+ and is still road worthy.

When i left i asked my ex MIL how my daughter was doing in life and asked her to be honest, she said she was just like her Mother and i was right to sever all contact, we hugged shook hands and there was no bad words...it was kinda fun until i got home and SIL was still on my bloody sofa.

So this morning i get a email stating we pulled the car out here is a pictures give us a call....here it is....not sure what to do just yet.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Got up at the usual 6am. Wife off to work by 7 and kiddies all gone by 8:40am. Worked on the truck camper a bit relocating some of the Jacks. Mowed the front lawn. Went to physio. Reinstalled the factory deck in the truck. Went to home Depot to get some wood to build a bike rack for the kids. Came home. Built the rack. Now I'm cooking supper. Not bad considering I still can't feel my feet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



You do more than me on a daily basis, you sir should feel proud.


----------



## JEV

Leaving shortly to take SWMBO to get her torn mimiscus fixed. Will be good to get her back to where she's not in constant pain. Playing nurse for the next couple of days.


----------



## Galvatron

JEV said:


> Leaving shortly to take SWMBO to get her torn mimiscus fixed. Will be good to get her back to where she's not in constant pain. Playing nurse for the next couple of days.



nurse Jev ...scary thought lol

having some Granddaughter time today....stole my office.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Great looking car Galvy.  A friend had one back in the day.  It ran and drove like a bandit.  Enjoy.

Just got back from the gym.  I can get cleaned up and go do my running around town for a few hours or I can stay home and edge and trim the yard and then cut hedges.  I've still got my big tractor to fix too plus I've got to take my new electric smoker for it's first test drive tomorrow.  I'm going to do chicken.  

OK, that settles it.  I'm off to town.  I can do the yard work tomorrow while the meat is cooking.  That seems like a plan.


----------



## Galvatron

EastTexFrank said:


> Great looking car Galvy.  A friend had one back in the day.  It ran and drove like a bandit.  Enjoy..



Sadly i cant take it but did arrange for a car dealer i know(i purchased the Jeep from him) to make them a cash offer, £11,000 cash ,ex in laws are popping in to see me soon to say thanks, we are at peace and i am happy with that.

Last time i drove that car i was 19 years old and drove it like i stole it(i think i did for the night lol)....i strangely feel at peace today knowing they know the truth....hard to explain but i was just a kid in a adults world and times were tough back then.

I may shed a tear for what could have been but...but no regrets i know that much.

Best put a bottle of wine in the fridge the old girl does like a tipple lol.


----------



## squerly

Makes me uncomfortable to see a desk that neat and clean.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvi I can understand where you were with the ex. I went through the same thing. Her family had disowned her after finding out about the affair she had. Not to mention blowing through a whole insurance settlement to the tune of 6 figures and just being a selfish bitch. I remember times when we had no food in the house and she would leave me with the kids for the weekend to head to the city to watch the latest movie that came out or go shopping or......etc you get the point. Finding out about the affair sealed the deal not to mention she wanted me to basically give up a full time good paying job with benefits and two houses to move 1500km away and live in the camper in her sisters driveway. That led to a "don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out" from me. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

We sure are seeing warmer temps!
I cleaned house top to bottom, enjoyed having today off and made a cool dinner because of the weather, cold spaghetti salad (that would be cooked pasta drained, with cukes, onions, maters and Newman's Own Italian- tossed then chilled).. ate half a cantaloupe too with black pepper.


Everything is good in the land of Lollie and Gretchen.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nuff said. See ya on the other side of a hangover. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Had a cleaning kind of morning.  Cleaned the dog's bowls and holder thingies, cleaned the cat's feeder, cleaned the water bowls.  

This afternoon it was outside yard work, edging and trimming and spraying Round-up.  I honestly don't think that I will ever get caught up with this yard work.  Still, I'm working as hard as I can to make my wife's next husband's job a lot easier.    Coz it's about killing me.  It's only in the high 80s but with the humidity, it's draining.


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Galvi I can understand where you were with the ex. I went through the same thing. Her family had disowned her after finding out about the affair she had. Not to mention blowing through a whole insurance settlement to the tune of 6 figures and just being a selfish bitch. I remember times when we had no food in the house and she would leave me with the kids for the weekend to head to the city to watch the latest movie that came out or go shopping or......etc you get the point. Finding out about the affair sealed the deal not to mention she wanted me to basically give up a full time good paying job with benefits and two houses to move 1500km away and live in the camper in her sisters driveway. That led to a "don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out" from me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Back when it all happened she denied to everyone she had done any wrong and tried to twist things through the divorce courts and with family and friends and i refused to get in to the blame game, i just signed off all the paperwork so i could move on asap as i was never going to stay in a relationship that had no trust,i slung myself in to work and moved on.

Ex MIL popped round the other evening after the car was sold and we had some laughs, it was nice to know she was proud of me and the way my life turned out, she even made a comment on how she wished my wife could have been her daughter as they got on so well.

From the sale of the car she knew i would not take any money but she gifted my 3 children £1000 each to do as they see fit,i tried to refuse it but she is very stubborn and thought the car was only worth half what she got so she was over the moon.

We will stay in touch and i have promised when they move i will do a few jobs on the new place but it as to be done on mates rates, i kinda wish they were still my in laws as the ones i have are no fun, but at least they are still good friends.

Jeez the old girl still knows how to drink


----------



## Big Dog

Sadly, it's gonna be a long day. My best friends significant other passed Wednesday after being diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer 6 months ago. I've known Patty for 30 years, I loved her dearly. She never smoked ..................


----------



## Galvatron

Big Dog said:


> Sadly, it's gonna be a long day. My best friends significant other passed Wednesday after being diagnosed with stage 4 lung cancer 6 months ago. I've known Patty for 30 years, I loved her dearly. She never smoked ..................



I am sorry for your loss...thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Angelface

Just started reading Sue Klebold's book A Mother's Reckoning today. It's about her life before and after dealing with her son and his death after he and his friend  shot and killed students and a teacher at Columbine high school. I'm already in tears. I couldn't imagine...


----------



## Angelface

Fell asleep wrong on the arm of the couch stressing the injury in my neck.. I am in absolute pain right now. It's been a few months now and living with this new pain everyday is becoming a challenge. I've gotten hurt before, but nothing that just stays like this for months.. 

You really try and put something like this behind you and move on. But this constant reminder is extremely depressing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh dear. Do I  know what you're talking about. Pain just sucks when it's constant. 

Meanwhile. Round 2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

I just don't know if I will ever get used to it.. it's actually been feeling worse than getting better and causing me some really awful headaches. I still can't even turn my head right after all this time. :/


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm in the same boat. Ten minutes after I get up in the morning I'm looking for strong pain meds. That'll last till mid afternoon  then I tough it out till my next dose at supper. If I miss my bed time dose I'm in pain on the chair within a half hour.  It sucks. Definitely depressing. Some days I just sit in pain staring out the window wishing I could move

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm in the same boat. Ten minutes after I get up in the morning I'm looking for strong pain meds. That'll last till mid afternoon  then I tough it out till my next dose at supper. If I miss my bed time dose I'm in pain on the chair within a half hour.  It sucks. Definitely depressing. Some days I just sit in pain staring out the window wishing I could move
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Your situation sounds so much worse than mine and I couldn't even imagine.  It's just so fucking uncomfortable.. sorry for the language but it's true. I have to admit.. im struggling with the idea of medical marijuana. I know that may stir some thoughts here  But omg I hate coming off painkillers. 

I will admit I have not felt tired behind the wheel since... I drink a lot of coffee/soda, turn up music and sing, chew thru a whole pack of gum in a day. I am terrified to ever make such a mistake again. I even constantly snack on junk.. I know this isn't good for you, but so isn't flipping a car.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yes, guys and gals, living with pain is no freekin' fun.  

I lived with constant back pain for years until we figure out what was causing it.  Of course, by that time, all the structural damage to my back and hips had been done and, although the back pain went away, the pain resulting from the back pain never did.  Does that even make sense?  

In other words, as I sit here I'm in no pain but if I turn or twist or bend at just the wrong angle, the pain will drop me to my knees squeeling and bubbling like a stuck pig.  I have also been known to cuss on these occasions!!!!

Living with constant pain just drains you both physically and mentally but once you learn what causes it, you can learn to compensate for it.  I know that is not much of a comfort but it's the best that I've got.  Both of you hang in there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well said. I know what causes mine. It's the frustration of the effects of it once it kind kicks in and drops me to my knees 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

my pal is getting us lunch & i figure onto his place to dine on that~ i need a nap!! gonna see if we could dine here-- then i can get that nap in when he leaves~


----------



## pirate_girl

Sunny day here in NW Ohio, not as oppressive with the heat either.
Yesterday was wicked!

I'll stay inside anyway where it's cool with my old baby doggie.
Good day off, tomorrow too. 

I'll cook, watch a movie and of course be here to post throughout the day.


----------



## waybomb

Working on tumbled stone patio.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I must have rolled over and slept on my stomach last night because when I woke up this morning my back was hurting REAL BAD.  Two Aleve and walking around for 30 minutes helped some.

It's supposed to dump today and it certainly looks as if it could.  So, I don't know what to do.  Do I start something knowing that I'm not going to get it finished or do I say to heck with it, and put everything off until the rain passes on Tuesday?  I'm leaning towards saying to heck with it.  It's sweaty, nasty hot out there.  Besides, it's Sunday and even God rested on Sunday.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's beautiful Fred.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packed up this morning and headed back to the city in time for the older boys to get back from their scout camp. The rest of the day will be spent doing some r&r at home. Might head out later to pick up some things. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlk

waybomb said:


> Working on tumbled stone patio.



Good for you Fred.  That looks great.  Be sure to post a picture of the finished produce.  Bob


----------



## EastTexFrank

rlk said:


> Good for you Fred.  That looks great.  Be sure to post a picture of the finished produce.  Bob



What he said.  That's going to be beautiful!!!!


----------



## waybomb

The old knees make it tough.  Maybe finish the stone next week and then a week or two of retaining wall with slate on top around the edges


----------



## pirate_girl

Never did cook anything, but then again, that's a rare occurrence for me anymore.
Cooking for one sucks.

I got dragged out of the house by a friend for shopping at Meijer and Wal Mart - then eating at Penn Station.

The temps have dropped today.
Right now it's in the 70s with a much lower level of humidity, under 30%.. ahhh nice!


----------



## Angelface

Trying to motivate myself to go to bed and start the work week. Mind is just on so much right now... 

You ever have that feeling that something is coming? Not really sure like if it's going to be bad or good, but just to prepare for whatever it might be... I don't know.. just a odd feeling...


----------



## luvs

watching my Pens win that Stanley Cup~~


----------



## luvs

imbibing & watching re-plays rather than that snooze~~ live life while it's here, i say~~


----------



## nixon

Enjoying a cup of coffee on a bright sunny morning . Then it's off to tackle some minor plumbing issues . After that ,deliver  a load of wood to the lady down the road .


----------



## Galvatron

Spent the day having a tinker in the lounge....changed the theme wall paper and moved the furniture....now i don't like the theme stripe paper and may have to start over....went horizontal with it instead of vertical but it looks to bland.

Shame as the rocking chair is now in a ideal place along with the other furniture.

Mrs Galvi will be pissed off when she gets home tonight

PS getting them stripes straight was a nightmare.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks alright. Not a huge fan of wallpaper but this is tolerable. Lol

Meanwhile up north.....I was hard at work watching she who must be obeyed work on the new vegetable garden I made her earlier today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The nice thing is that we had a dip in the yard which I was able to fill from the earth we had to remove from the garden to lay down weed barrier. Tomorrow I have to get another 12 bags of soil to finish filling in the garden. 


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk
Resized the HUGE pic for easier viewing.  Doc


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron said:


> Mrs Galvi will be pissed off when she gets home tonight



You redecorated without your wife's input, consent or approval?????   It's been nice knowing you Galvi because you are one dead MF when she gets home.  RIP.


----------



## luvs

galvi, oh, my-- looks great; she may disagaree & as frank says, well-- bye~~  

 as 4 me, i'm shoppin'-- hafta get a few groceries--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> You redecorated without your wife's input, consent or approval?????   It's been nice knowing you Galvi because you are one dead MF when she gets home.  RIP.


Lol. Yes. I once thought I'd surprise the wife by painting the bedroom with a colour we'd previously discussed. I did it while she was at work in the hopes of surprising her. It surprised her alright. I found myself repainting it a different colour the following day.  Been nice knowing you. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol. Yes. I once thought I'd surprise the wife by painting the bedroom with a colour we'd previously discussed. I did it while she was at work in the hopes of surprising her. It surprised her alright. I found myself repainting it a different colour the following day.  Been nice knowing you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



That's funny.  A guy in Waco, Texas did something very similar.  While his wife was gone visiting her mother, he painted the outside of their house in a color that they had previously discussed.  The only trouble is that he is color blind.  When she got back he was expecting compliments and hugs but she said to him, "The outside looks really clean and fresh but why the "fuck" is it PURPLE?".  

The lesson from this is to never try to choose colors for a woman because as a mere man, you don't realize that there are 53 shades of white.  If you're color blind, don't even think about it.


----------



## luvs

well, i was w/ my pal @ bar, earlier, & we both wanna get ink tonite~~ so, i hafta choose my image & he needs to find one he is into enough~~ so, hi, to new ink, & he is getting his 1st~~


----------



## luvs

making my pal wake so as to get my tattoo-- he chose to not get his; meh, ~ spoke to my dear Mom, & chose my ink image-- gotta feed my meowers, buy ointment, then to 'da bar-- there's a parade, as per usual, near that place where i get my ink, so we gotta get goin' soon, so as to avoid crowds & traffic~~
 have a great 1- 
 luvs


----------



## Angelface

You know what's worse than having Bipolar? Working for someone who also has it.. OMG we could be at war for years with each other. But.. nope I just keep my physical mouth shut and my mental one open with a very loud curse word being spoken.. 

I did go to therapy today however and we talked about how I put to much stress on myself and need to let go a little.. I have no problem trying that.


----------



## luvs

got side-brow piercing-- tattoo is intricate & hasta be drawn, so that'll hafta wait-- then to a bar, then to my pal's, then to a bar, & onto a nap~~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Day full of dental appointments for the kids today followed by a bbq at the school for the kiddies. Glad I had the electric scooter as I can barely feel my feet today. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I made taco boats, using these.
http://www.tacoboats.com/Products/shells-tortillas/Soft Tortilla Taco Boats.aspx

Filled with Spanish rice, corn and topped with Casa Fiesta cheese sauce, shredded lettuce and tomato at the end.
It made 8.
I had 2 then shared the others with neighbour friends, who in return invited me to stay for dessert.. French vanilla ice cream and strawberries.

Later sat on the patio but it got far too chilly with the NW winds we've been experiencing all day.


----------



## Angelface

I am so scared...   of myself...


----------



## snowstorm

Why ?


----------



## nixon

Gonna put the finishing touches on a neighbor Huaqvarna 51 , the go up to another neighbor and help change injectors on an old Massey Fergeson .


----------



## luvs

company is soon to be here, & spoke to my doctor; she gave me lab results; my minerals need adjusting-- dammit~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> company is soon to be here, & spoke to my doctor; she gave me lab results; my minerals need adjusting-- dammit~



Take care of yourself, little sistah.
There is only one of you out there.


I'll be working today thru Monday.
2-10p.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Slowly packing odds and ends to head out to camp after the boss gets home. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Bus trip to get my hair cut -
Am I a scaredy  cat or just cautious?

  I took the bus to get my hair cut this morning, before it was so blasted hot.  After I had gotten my hair cut, since I needed some groceries, I popped into a store near there. 
They had cloth bags for sale real cheap so I got a couple of them to carry my stuff home.
I got to the bus stop and a couple of loons came up and sat by me.
They started talking trash trying to one up each other.
Maybe I am a scaredy cat but when they ask if I had an "extra bus pass" and I thought one said he wanted to take my groceries and run off with them I moved and stood over by a palm tree about 15 feet a way to wait  for the bus  
 I think that being scared is kind of a natural thing so we won't get our head's bashed in.
 Really I was concerned that they would grab my groceries and run out in the road with them. No more idiots and no more groceries. In retrospect maybe it would be worth it to get rid of  an idiot or 2. Still I had a good steak in 1 bag I didn't want to lose.
 I then walked over in the shade of a palm tree about 15 feet away to wait until the bus arrived.
I saw a young woman pushing a baby carriage she was heading in their direction. 
Like all idiots they had been talking trash about what  they had done and what they wanted to do to women.
 I told her those guys are crazy don't go by there I'm serious. Maybe she thought I was  crazy but she cut through parking lot to get by. I didn't want her to be harassed by a couple of jerks.
If I had been there and they started that crap my first thought would have been to want to stop them. I probably would have gotten my butt kicked and tossed in the street.

  Then when the bus came they argued with the bus driver until he let at least 1 of them ride free.
 Guess the driver thought since the bus fare didn't come out of his pocket it was better to just let them ride free.
So anyway  - chicken or not - a woman wasn't harassed by a couple of jerks and I got home with my steak.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting tipsy around the fire. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a good day at work, but a co-worker nurse friend of mine didn't.
Suffice it to say, not everyone is cut out to work in a nursing facility.
I'm glad I was on the east wing today.
She had to put up with shenanigans and insubordination.
That aide will see his last paycheck next Thursday.
Bye!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Took my electric smoker for its second test drive.  

Last week I did four chicken quarters.  They turned out well but it took a lot longer than I thought.  They were well cooked, moist and smoky but it was a light smoke.  It wasn't as heavy as I'm used to with Big Bertha.  The flavor wasn't outstanding but that was my fault.  I didn't really prep the meat as I was more interested in how the thing would cook.

Today I did a 5 pound brisket.  My wife prepped the meat yesterday.  She gave it a Wild Willy's rub, wrapped it and put it in the fridge overnight.  I had some running around to do this morning but I was home in time to get the brisket in the smoker by 11 o'clock.  I set the temperature at 225° and basted it every hour.  I thought that I would be taking it off around 6 o'clock tonight.  Well, that darned thing wasn't ready until almost 8:30 pm.  The temp control has to be off.  Next time I think I'll run it at 250°.  With the temp being so low, the smoke again wasn't very heavy but the meat was wonderful.  It was well cooked, moist, flavorful and just all round outstanding.  It made a great late supper with corn on the cob and my wife's special baked beans.  

I don't think that this thing will ever replace the big, wood burning smoker but it is easy to use.  Once I get the hang of it I think that it'll do a decent job but I do need to get an oven thermometer to check that cooking temperature.  I just don't trust the thermostat on it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally hauled my hung over butt out of bed around 9am. After breakfast I managed to put up a couple sections of metal roofing to cover the wood shed. Then we hauled the boat down to the lake to try out the tube I picked up yesterday for the kids. We didn't get far. As soon as I went to fire up the boat motor I discovered the kill switch had blown apart. No way of fixing it out at camp so back on the trailer. I had used the atv to launch it. I got the boat out of the water. That's when things went south. My wife was on the other atv trying to put it in gear. So I went to her rescue. The parking break let go on my atv and it went barelling backwards with the boat attached back in to the water with nobody on it. Thankfully it stopped before the quad was completely under water and I was able to get on and drive it back out. Oh well. These things happen. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

snowstorm said:


> Why ?



Sometimes I just have really bad thoughts..


----------



## Av8r3400

Ultralight day at Pioneer Airport, Oshkosh WI.


----------



## Leni

Angelface said:


> Sometimes I just have really bad thoughts..



We all have them at one time or another Angelface.  It becomes a concern when they start to overwhelm you.  If that is the case then talk to someone.  You have children that are depending on you.  

Have you had physical therapy for your neck?  Stretching exercises can help a lot.  I've been in  more than one auto accident with whiplash as a result.  PT really helps a lot as does the exercise.  Constant pain can really drag you down.  Another thing that I have personal experience with.

Chin up girl.  You can work your way through this.


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> Sometimes I just have really bad thoughts..



We can all get stressed out....just the other day i felt like this.......but soon got over it.


----------



## Umberto

The sun is shining!

I went to McClendon's and bought some BBQ supplies and a bag of pecan wood. I've never used pecan before so will get a chicken to spatchcock and give it the smoke.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packed up first thing this morning from camp to head home. Would have stayed longer but the forecast called for severe thunderstorms. Still calling for severe storms with damaging wind and hail the size of basketballs with tornadoes strong enough to topple the empire state building. Should be a fun evening in store. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Angelface said:


> Sometimes I just have really bad thoughts..


 Who doesn't?


----------



## Catavenger

Stayed inside, don't want to go out in 117 degree heat.


----------



## Angelface

Thanks.  Just on a severe depression phase... so much so it's exhausting and I am tired of fighting it. My job isn't helping either and just really stressing me out right now. Some of it's my fault... because I'm in the rut, my communication is poor and I keep forgetting one thing after another.. 

I had to give up physical therapy because of my demanding schedule, kid's constant appointments, and I figured my mental health therapy was more important right now. I still do the exercises I learned there, but just finding time for anything is almost impossible. 

Just.. in a nutshell. There's times I feel like I am just struggling to breathe and there's no air. I really want to just pack everything up and leave. I hate it here and I know you can't run away from your problems and everywhere you go has the same life experiences.. But there's just to many ill memories here. I get tired of dealing with emotional and physical pain. 

It would be so much easier to just give up if it wasn't for my kids. They are my reason and will to fight as hard as I do. But everyday between work and home life is overwhelming at times and doing it all is just making me completely tired and in pain all the time. Anyways.. sorry for that pity party post. But it feels nice to let it out.. to be honest. Regardless if anyone bothers to read it or to care enough.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Packed up first thing this morning from camp to head home. Would have stayed longer but the forecast called for severe thunderstorms. Still calling for severe storms with damaging wind and hail the size of basketballs with tornadoes strong enough to topple the empire state building. Should be a fun evening in store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Keep an eye on that Brian.
I don't like those kinds of storms either.
So far we've been lucky in this part of Ohio.

I had a good day at work, can't complain. 

Today is/was Father's Day.
I hope all you men who are Dads had a good one.
Thought about my Papa almost all day.
Sure do miss him.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Angelface, you know that you have a lot of friends on this board who care for you and love you.  We'll always be in your corner offering encouragement.  Everybody goes through some "down" times but you just have to suck it up and go on.  There's no other way.  Tomorrow will be better.  I promise.


----------



## Angelface

EastTexFrank said:


> Angelface, you know that you have a lot of friends on this board who care for you and love you.  We'll always be in your corner offering encouragement.  Everybody goes through some "down" times but you just have to suck it up and go on.  There's no other way.  Tomorrow will be better.  I promise.





It's the little things like this that give me strength. Thank you so much...


By the way, Happy father's day to all you amazing Dads on here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Father's day my ass.  My wife dragged me off to the gym at the crack of 8 o'clock.  I did 2 miles on the treadmill and went round a selection of the other machines.  Arrived back home at 10:00 totally knackered.  Lazed around for a bit, had lunch and decided not to mow the lawn.  Couldn't stand it so I went out and trimmed hedges and raked clippings.  Need to pick it all up tomorrow.  Darn it was HOT!!!!  I mean unbelievably HOT.  It was 95° but the humidity was 85% giving a heat index somewhere around 112°.  I must have drank 2 gallons worth of liquids and still got a headache.  This is going to be a miserable summer.


----------



## Angelface

EastTexFrank said:


> Father's day my ass.  My wife dragged me off to the gym at the crack of 8 o'clock.  I did 2 miles on the treadmill and went round a selection of the other machines.  Arrived back home at 10:00 totally knackered.  Lazed around for a bit, had lunch and decided not to mow the lawn.  Couldn't stand it so I went out and trimmed hedges and raked clippings.  Need to pick it all up tomorrow.  Darn it was HOT!!!!  I mean unbelievably HOT.  It was 95° but the humidity was 85% giving a heat index somewhere around 112°.  I must have drank 2 gallons worth of liquids and still got a headache.  This is going to be a miserable summer.



Ya that does not sound like a relaxing day whatsoever.  lol. But yes the heat sucks. It's supposed to get hot again this week here.


----------



## Doc

Angelface said:


> Thanks.  Just on a severe depression phase... so much so it's exhausting and I am tired of fighting it. My job isn't helping either and just really stressing me out right now. Some of it's my fault... because I'm in the rut, my communication is poor and I keep forgetting one thing after another..
> 
> I had to give up physical therapy because of my demanding schedule, kid's constant appointments, and I figured my mental health therapy was more important right now. I still do the exercises I learned there, but just finding time for anything is almost impossible.
> 
> Just.. in a nutshell. There's times I feel like I am just struggling to breathe and there's no air. I really want to just pack everything up and leave. I hate it here and I know you can't run away from your problems and everywhere you go has the same life experiences.. But there's just to many ill memories here. I get tired of dealing with emotional and physical pain.
> 
> It would be so much easier to just give up if it wasn't for my kids. They are my reason and will to fight as hard as I do. But everyday between work and home life is overwhelming at times and doing it all is just making me completely tired and in pain all the time. Anyways.. sorry for that pity party post. But it feels nice to let it out.. to be honest. Regardless if anyone bothers to read it or to care enough.



Sorry to hear all that AF.   I know this will sound crazy .... but I will predict once you fight your way through all of this, and I know, it's not easy, but once you get through all this and your life is in a different place, your kids are grown and you look back on your life, you will remember these days as the good ole days.   You forget the aggravations and issues.  You will remember the good parts or at least focus on the good parts.   It worked that way for me.   I hope it does for you too.   Best wishes.


----------



## Angelface

Doc said:


> Sorry to hear all that AF.   I know this will sound crazy .... but I will predict once you fight your way through all of this, and I know, it's not easy, but once you get through all this and your life is in a different place, your kids are grown and you look back on your life, you will remember these days as the good ole days.   You forget the aggravations and issues.  You will remember the good parts or at least focus on the good parts.   It worked that way for me.   I hope it does for you too.   Best wishes.



I sure hope so. But I do agree with that.  Kinda like how almost everyone misses being a kid and back then all you wanted to do is grow up.  Thank you..


----------



## pirate_girl

I had to work 4 hours over last night, which amounted to 12.5 total.
Takes me all day to recover from that anymore.
So today was resting and recharging my batteries for the next 2 days.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today was national aboriginal appreciation day and there were events being held down at the waterfront. I decided to head there to check it out. Yah right. Try to find a freaking parking spot anywhere within a mile of the place. They had no designated handicapped parking so to speak. Some security guy told me the only place left to park was in the parkade seven blocks away then walk. Sorry. Thanks but no thanks. I can barely guarantee that I can walk a block without needing to sit and take a break. So, I just came home and sat here all afternoon in pain. Not a good day mentally for me today. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I messed up today.  Totally stupid!!!

It started off OK with a trip to the gym first thing this morning.  

Got back from there about 10 o'clock.  I didn't get cleaned up as I was going straight back outside to sweat.  Dug out the power washer and had a devil of a job getting it running.  It's still not working as it should but it's working well enough.  After an early lunch I went back outside to start washing patio furniture.  I usually do that in the spring but with everything that was going on in our lives at that time it kind of got set aside.  

I brought all the chairs and tables around to the front of the house just because it was easier and fired up the power washer.  Darn it was hot on that black asphalt driveway.  The temperature was 95° in the shade and there wasn't any where I was working.  The humidity had dropped the past couple of days but today it was back up to 80%.  It was miserable out there.  I took plenty of short breaks to cool off and drank gallons of water and Powerade Zero.  Just as I was finishing up about 4 o'clock I noticed that I a had a dull, throbbing headache and my eyes were starting to hurt.  I called it quits right there and then, went inside to the a/c and drank even more water.  Once I got dried off I went and caught a short nap.  A nap cures everything, doesn't it?  Wrong!!!!  I woke up feeling like crap, throbbing headache and my eye balls felt as if they were sunburned.  

I didn't start to feel better until about 11 o'clock tonight.  I'm off to bed now and I'm sure I'll be back to normal by tomorrow.  I'd better.  I've got to spend about 4 or 5 hours mowing the yard.


----------



## Angelface

Mowing the lawn is the most overrated yard work.. lol


Yesterday was so awful I am trying to forget it even happened... today was a little better however. A friend wants me to go out with her Saturday night.. but to be honest, my weeks are so ever exhausting that by the time the weekend gets here, I really don't want to do anything at all but just stay home, enjoy my kids and do nothing... except cuddle a blanket on my couch late at night and watch a movie and not even talk. As much fun as it sounds going out.. the energy isn't there.

Some people I know seem to get offended when you say no, but they are still in the dating/partying phase with no kids and do not understand how exhausting it is to work full time and be a full time parent also.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> Mowing the lawn is the most overrated yard work.. lol
> 
> 
> Yesterday was so awful I am trying to forget it even happened... today was a little better however. A friend wants me to go out with her Saturday night.. but to be honest, my weeks are so ever exhausting that by the time the weekend gets here, I really don't want to do anything at all but just stay home, enjoy my kids and do nothing... except cuddle a blanket on my couch late at night and watch a movie and not even talk. As much fun as it sounds going out.. the energy isn't there.
> 
> Some people I know seem to get offended when you say no, but they are still in the dating/partying phase with no kids and do not understand how exhausting it is to work full time and be a full time parent also.


Sounds to me like you're the one with your shit together and those people are still stuck in their teenage years where life is one big party. Your priorities should be those kids and keeping them happy and safe. [emoji1] 


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sounds to me like you're the one with your shit together and those people are still stuck in their teenage years where life is one big party. Your priorities should be those kids and keeping them happy and safe. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



 Maybe I am just getting old also.. lol but that's just my life now. Yes every now and then you need a break.. but after awhile things like that seem juvenile. Besides when you are around a lot of people, even more so with ones who have been drinking.. there is drama. And omg we all know theres enough drama in my life. lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is why I prefer to stay clear of the bar scene. Much more fun sitting around the campfire with friends. We have a sign out at the main firepit. Campfires. ...where friends and marshmallows get toasted. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm a dumbass. Just drove down to the border to pick up a package. Got to the till and realized I forgot my wallet at home. So back home to get my wallet and back to the Border. It's only an hour drive

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm a dumbass. Just drove down to the border to pick up a package. Got to the till and realized I forgot my wallet at home. So back home to get my wallet and back to the Border. It's only an hour drive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Your slide in to senility should be a fairly smooth transition.  

Sorry, I've been waiting weeks to use that one!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. I'm already there most days. You wouldn't believe how many times I drive uptown to pick something up then forget what I was going for when I get there. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm a dumbass. Just drove down to the border to pick up a package. Got to the till and realized I forgot my wallet at home. So back home to get my wallet and back to the Border. It's only an hour drive
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



As long as you don't forget to put clothes on before leaving the house.. you should be okay. 


Long day today... I have been feeling tired non stop all week. I can't wait for tomorrow to get over with so I can try and get sleep.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yes. Got that covered at least. Now here's the rest of the story. ...

So I head to physio this morning and afterwards drive to the border. It's an hour drive one way. Before leaving I check the gas Guage. It's halfway between quarter and empty so I think. ...sure. I can make it to the border and gas up there. It's way cheaper anyway. (It's only .88 cents a liter there. Here its 1.28) So the truck is sucking fumes by the time I get there the first time but I figured I would fill up there and spend 60 on a tank vs 120 here. I get to the counter to pick up my package at the border store. Reach down and immediately think.....oh crap. Now I'm standing there in a foreign country with no cash. No id. No gas in the truck. Cell phone doesn't work since I lose service as soon as I cross the border. Lovely. Well. I  decided to make a run for home anyway. At least if I run out of gas I'll be in my own country. 

Thankfully I didn't get held up at the border and made it home. Drove with the cruise set the whole way. I was home long enough to get my wallet. Put a few $ worth of gas in then head back. The guy at the American border gave me a funny look when I pulled up for the second time. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Just finished preparing potato salad for a back yard bbq tomorrow.

Gorgeous day here, the first of four days off.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Haven't stopped today. The usual 6am wake up. Kiddies off to school by 8:40. Then hauled the boat over to get the trailer welded. Then home to work on the truck. By 1pm I had the lower steering shaft out and the new one installed. Then off to pick up a new kill switch for the boat. Then Walmart for a few groceries for the weekend. Then to an outdoor dealer for a tow strap harness for the tube I picked up last week. Then home to install the new kill switch. Then inside to pack up for camp. Phewf. Time to sit down. Back is done. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

You know I am getting really tired of buying things online and them coming in damaged... I am starting to think online shopping is becoming a joke... grrr.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've only ever had one thing come in broken. Guess I'm lucky that way. Just don't throw a duck out on the highway 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> I've only ever had one thing come in broken. Guess I'm lucky that way. Just don't throw a duck out on the highway
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



lol well Amazon packaging is the absolute worse...

Anyways I had Denny's for dinner and now I am suffering for the rest of the evening...  I might consider giving up eating there but our choices here are so limited.


----------



## Catavenger

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. Yes. Got that covered at least. Now here's the rest of the story. ...
> 
> So I head to physio this morning and afterwards drive to the border. It's an hour drive one way. Before leaving I check the gas Guage. It's halfway between quarter and empty so I think. ...sure. I can make it to the border and gas up there. It's way cheaper anyway. (It's only .88 cents a liter there. Here its 1.28) So the truck is sucking fumes by the time I get there the first time but I figured I would fill up there and spend 60 on a tank vs 120 here. I get to the counter to pick up my package at the border store. Reach down and immediately think.....oh crap. Now I'm standing there in a foreign country with no cash. No id. No gas in the truck. Cell phone doesn't work since I lose service as soon as I cross the border. Lovely. Well. I decided to make a run for home anyway. At least if I run out of gas I'll be in my own country.
> 
> Thankfully I didn't get held up at the border and made it home. Drove with the cruise set the whole way. I was home long enough to get my wallet. Put a few $ worth of gas in then head back. The guy at the American border gave me a funny look when I pulled up for the second time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



I gave you a thx. just to let you know that I am glad that you made it


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time for some relaxation. Having a few beers around the campfire with friends. Calling for a major thunderstorm tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

Good God Redneck!  That sounds like way too much activity for you.  Sure hope that you don't pay for all of this tomorrow. I know all too well the effects of feeling better and then over doing it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> Good God Redneck!  That sounds like way too much activity for you.  Sure hope that you don't pay for all of this tomorrow. I know all too well the effects of feeling better and then over doing it.



Isn't that the truth.  

My M-I-L is one of 6 siblings.  A lifetime ago they all decided that they would all get together on the last Saturday of the month for a family supper and since there were six of them, they would each host it twice a year.  Well, all the aunts and uncles are long gone, except for my 98-year old M-I-L and she'll see us all out of here, but we still try to carry on the tradition although it is faltering.  We host the Christmas get-together and also the one in June.  That's why I've been working so hard in this heat over the last two weeks in order to get the place looking pretty for Saturday night.  There's only going to be 16 of us.  At one time there was well over 30 of us every month but since the oldies have gone, most of the cousins and their kids are scattered all over the country.

So, I've just about got everything ready, my wife has the kitchen in order so we just have to wait and see what everybody else brings.  It'll be fun and they will no doubt make a dent in my beer and wine stocks.  Hopefully everything goes off smoothly.  Even if it doesn't, nobody really cares.  It's just an excuse to eat, drink and tell old stories that we've all heard a dozen times before.  God, I love it.


----------



## Catavenger

I couldn't sleep so got up WAY to early, took my morning pill.  I fed the cat crew (& poo boxes duty Yuck). Took a shower got dressed.  Closed the front door (have a screen door) that I had open to air out the house. It was warming up towards 90. Watched a bit of the morning news while I had milk and cookies. 
Went back to sleep in my recliner. Woke up. I watched some kid's cartoons  (have the Barkleys on now). I guess things have changed because the commercials have sure changed. During a cartoon called the "Hound Cats" the 1st that came on was some kind of - well never mind I think I will post it in the NSFW section. 2nd commercial  was for cocaine recovery and you get the idea.
Glad I'm not a kid today. Crap now I am depressed.


----------



## waybomb

More pounding.


----------



## Leni

My Rose Society had their annual luncheon and auction today.  I was going to cook something but since it's up around 100 again I decided to take Caesar Salad.  Everyone else had the same idea.  Salads, cold cuts, fruits etc.  

There were a lot of roses that are no longer in commercial production.  They went anywhere from 47.00 up to a new member buying one for $45.  Most were less than $20.  These are roses that would sell in many cases much more than we paid for them.


----------



## pirate_girl

BBQ night..

I had a burger with pickles, onion and ketchup and 3 wings brushed with chili lime bbq sauce (something Tonda's guy Jerry got from Sam's Club- really good!) didn't eat any of my potato salad but had a spoon of baked beans and a deviled egg and a small square of friend Judy's jello pretzel dessert which was just delicious.

Jerry's brat grandson chased Daisy the Otterhound into a field and almost got lost.
Then the kid refused to eat any of the stuff we had, he wanted chicken noodle soup lol

They were all getting well into the beer and the gals chugging Sangria with country music blasting.

Guess I'm the party pooper for leaving early and not drinking and not staying for the big fireworks they'd bought at the Indiana state line.

Oh well!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Managed to sneak in a good quad ride this afternoon. First time since the accident that I went for a spin

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Staying in where it's cool.
It's really soupy out there.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm taking today off.  I'm doing absolutely nothing.  I've been working my buns off for the past 2 weeks to get ready for the family supper we had last night.  There were supposed to be 16 coming but only 14 showed up.  Started eating at 6:30 and the last of them left after 11:00.  The food was great but the best part is sitting around the table listening to all the old stories.  

My excuse for sloth, "Even God rested on Sunday" and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Leni

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Angelface

Yuck.. Monday... Well.. at least next weekend is a three day weekend.  But I think I am going to give in and start making plans to make some changes. The stress and constant busy schedule is really starting to show side affects of my health both physically and mentally..


----------



## nixon

Penzon . If it rains, it's grind chains . If it doesn't ,brush hogging for my in laws ,and hauling the last of the firewood to the lady down the road . Just penzon weather .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the oldest boy's grade 6 graduation. Next year he goes on to a different school. 






Afterwards I figured I'd make a date out of the afternoon with the missus. First a nice lunch date then a drive out to check the falls since we got so much rain recently. 








This evening was the annual scout bbq. Both the older boys are involved. 





Oh. Somewhere in there I took the oldest out for a new bike. When I got home I took a look online at kijiji and found the exact same bike for half the price with a helmet. The second oldest needed a new one too so I picked it up for him. Both their old bikes will now be brought to camp for them to use there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Donated some stuff today.. hopefully it helps someone out there. Trying to do as much as I can to get it together again... starting to feel like I am fighting a losing battle.

That's so awesome by the way NR, you must feel very proud!!!


----------



## luvs

shopping, bar, dinner, nap, & waitin' to soon swim~~


----------



## Leni

I'll be trying to stay cool.  It's very hot and humid today.  This is the kind of weather that we get in August not June.  It's going to be over 100.


----------



## Catavenger

Hurrah! I am healthy as a Horse! That's what they told me at the Hospital after I went there about BAD prescription drug reactions. 
I have just transitioned from one anti-seizure medication to another. I have been having some side effects. I had taken my night dose around 10:30 PM last night. I woke up around 12:30 this morning. I wasn't feeling good so checked Info. on a sheet I received with medication. It said to seek help if I had following: like blurred vision, trouble walking talking, confusion etc. Since I wasn't drunk and I had all those, I went to the emergency room via cab. All they told me - after about three hours - was I was fine so go home. So while I am happy that there was nothing wrong, I feel like a dipstick for ever going. I sure hope my insurance picks up most of the emergency room visit.
I went home by cab. Once home I couldn't go back to bed because my yardmen were coming in a few hours. Other than taking a short nap. I kept busy until they showed up. After they had left I crashed for another couple hours.
Then I went out to check that the branches the yardmen had cut and stacked in the alley were staked alright. There I noticed that water from a ditch was running all over the place. I called the irrigation co. 
I might get get a call back from them so am kind of hanging out. 
Soon it will be time for my day dose of that prescription that seems to have made me feel so goofed up.
No matter what it does I'm not going to the hospital.


----------



## tiredretired

Catavenger said:


> Hurrah! I am healthy as a Horse! That's what they told me at the Hospital after I went there about BAD prescription drug reactions.
> I have just transitioned from one anti-seizure medication to another. I have been having some side effects. I had taken my night dose around 10:30 PM last night. I woke up around 12:30 this morning. I wasn't feeling good so checked Info. on a sheet I received with medication. It said to seek help if I had following: like blurred vision, trouble walking talking, confusion etc. Since I wasn't drunk and I had all those, I went to the emergency room via cab. All they told me - after about three hours - was I was fine so go home. So while I am happy that there was nothing wrong, I feel like a dipstick for ever going. I sure hope my insurance picks up most of the emergency room visit.
> I went home by cab. Once home I couldn't go back to bed because my yardmen were coming in a few hours. Other than taking a short nap. I kept busy until they showed up. After they had left I crashed for another couple hours.
> Then I went out to check that the branches the yardmen had cut and stacked in the alley were staked alright. There I noticed that water from a ditch was running all over the place. I called the irrigation co.
> I might get get a call back from them so am kind of hanging out.
> Soon it will be time for my day dose of that prescription that seems to have made me feel so goofed up.
> No matter what it does I'm not going to the hospital.



That is great news, sir!!  Glad there is nothing wrong.


----------



## tiredretired

Quite day for me.  Internet shopping for my wife's upcoming birthday (July3).  I figgered I better get going, I don't like waiting for the last minute.  

Amazon Prime is my best friend today.


----------



## Angelface

I've worked 36 hours in 3 days.. Omg I just hurt all over. But... I'm pretty sure I will run out of time tomorrow because I have another really long day ahead of me. So what does that mean???? A possible 4 day weekend!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yea Leni, that's pretty much how it's been around here too although we haven't hit 100° yet.  It's been running around 95° with high humidity for a couple of weeks though.  It's pretty miserable.  

I've been doing what desperately needs doing around the place and that's about it.  I can normally get that done in 2 or 3 hours of work.  Of course with cool-off breaks and hydration breaks that's about 5 hours in total.  The rest of the time I'm inside where the cool air is.  I had a touch of heat stroke last week and I'm not going to let that happen again.  If I don't get to it, it can just wait!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gearing up for our annual week at camp. Every year we both take the first week of July off and head to camp for the week. 

I made a good deal the past couple days. We had 3 atvs at camp. One was a 1986 Polaris 250 2 stroke. It's always ran like crap and hard to start. So I winched it onto the trailer last week  and brought it home. After draining the tank and cleaning the carb I got her running good so I decided to list it for sale for twice what I paid 3 yrs ago. 4 hrs later I had it sold. 





Yesterday I decided that a used golf cart would be handy at camp. I found an older one and picked it up for nearly half of the asking price. So I came out with a golf cart and money in my pocket. [emoji3] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Gearing up for our annual week at camp. Every year we both take the first week of July off and head to camp for the week.
> 
> I made a good deal the past couple days. We had 3 atvs at camp. One was a 1986 Polaris 250 2 stroke. It's always ran like crap and hard to start. So I winched it onto the trailer last week  and brought it home. After draining the tank and cleaning the carb I got her running good so I decided to list it for sale for twice what I paid 3 yrs ago. 4 hrs later I had it sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I decided that a used golf cart would be handy at camp. I found an older one and picked it up for nearly half of the asking price. So I came out with a golf cart and money in my pocket. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



You're starting to sound like Galvy and his car dealing.     Congrats!!!!


----------



## Galvatron

EastTexFrank said:


> You're starting to sound like Galvy and his car dealing.     Congrats!!!!



Now i may have to compete


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. I've been lucky that way. 

Today's project was removing the golf bag rack and building a rear seat. I already have some 4" foam, hinges, handles etc. So off to home Depot after physio this morning for a half sheet of half inch plywood and some black exterior vinyl. My plan is to build a 1'x3' base bolted to the engine housing. Then a 1x3 seat base fastened to the base attached to the housing with hinges so I can access the fuel door without having to lift the engine housing every time. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol. I've been lucky that way.
> 
> Today's project was removing the golf bag rack and building a rear seat. I already have some 4" foam, hinges, handles etc. So off to home Depot after physio this morning for a half sheet of half inch plywood and some black exterior vinyl. My plan is to build a 1'x3' base bolted to the engine housing. Then a 1x3 seat base fastened to the base attached to the housing with hinges so I can access the fuel door without having to lift the engine housing every time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk











Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

I think I have found a way to help fight off depression.. helping others who are going through a tuff time. Even things that are similar to what you survived yourself. I did that today with someone I don't even know and I feel a lot better about myself.


----------



## Leni

Good for you!


----------



## Catavenger

I walked all the way to McDonald's & back. Not very exciting but it beats going to the hospital in the middle of the night.
By the way despite the hospital saying there is nothing wrong with me, after I called my neurologist's office he had me lower a pill dosage.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yesterday was a bitch of a day.  I changed the oil and filters on the mower and both tractors.  I changed the transmission fluid on the mower and the little tractor.  I greased everything in sight.  Jeez, it was hot down in the barn.  The humidity has dropped down to about 40% but 95° is still freekin' hot.

Today I went shopping.  One of the local gunstores is going out of business and is having a clearance sale.  Apart from a few boxes of .243 ammo at a 20% discount and a gun snake for .40 caliber, I didn't buy much.  They didn't have anything that I wanted or desperately needed.  I went to one of the other gunstores and bought some .223 ammo.  I also handled a Walther PPS in 9 mm.  I think I need an excuse to buy that thing.  I'm working on the justification to appease my wife who thinks that I have enough guns already.  Silly woman!!!!

Came home and changed to go do stuff outside.  While I was standing outside, in the shade, trying to decide what I was going to do first, I realized that I was already soaked.  So, I said "Screw it" and went back inside to the a/c.  This heat is totally destroying any motivation that I may have once had.


----------



## Galvatron

Well i told my wife i need a new set of wheels to compete with Brian's golf cart....so she pulled out my old bike from the shed for me....thanks Brian she now expects me to service it and ride it but when she finds out yes i have serviced it but am selling it i blame you for the dirty looks i will get

At least the shed now as space for something that will be used.


----------



## Big Dog

Taking Maddie to Idlewild Park to see Daniel Tiger ...................


----------



## Galvatron

Big Dog said:


> Taking Maddie to Idlewild Park to see Daniel Tiger ...................



Maddie is a lucky young lady...have a fun day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron said:


> Maddie is a lucky young lady...have a fun day.



What Galvatron said.

One of my great memories in life was taking the grand kids to Disneyworld ... 5 times.  That started over 20-years ago and hopefully finished with the great grand child 2 years ago.  Disneyworld hasn't changed much over the years but I certainly have ... and not for the better.


----------



## Angelface

Was having a great weekend til my parents decided to change plans on me and decided not to come to dinner. But rather a co worker of my Dad's instead after I slaved away all day preparing dinner for everyone. I'm kinda crushed. That just... well it hurts. My kids are upset also.. Now I am trying to find the motivation take them to the fireworks... Sigh... but dinner did turn out nice...


----------



## Angelface

Ended up taking the kids to the fireworks. They had a blast but umm.. who thought of having the 4th on a Monday night when most have to work today. Hah... I am so exhausted this morning. Lol


----------



## Leni

That was a bummer Angelface.  My parents would never do that to me.  Glad that you took the kids to the fireworks show.


----------



## nixon

Square ground a few chains did a muffler mod ona 550XP , took Spencer ,Shelby ,Forrest ,and Belle for a walk in the woods . Turned the a/c on .


----------



## Angelface

Leni said:


> That was a bummer Angelface.  My parents would never do that to me.  Glad that you took the kids to the fireworks show.



It was totally worth it for them. That's what matters the most.


----------



## Galvatron

Just gave payback to my future son in law...

He popped in last night and drank my last beer and left a note on the fridge  saying"thanks for the beer will pop it back tomorrow but may be empty hahaha Sam"

So i have just stole his car from work (i have the spare key) and text him " thanks for the car i will pop it back tomorrow but it may be empty hahaha Dean"

Good luck getting back from work you loser.


----------



## Galvatron

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErvgV4P6Fzc&list=PLYnI9_-9vwKcT7JLCaIVLpwIG89aisuPR[/ame]

this is for Angel.

Hang in there...sorry i have been busy lately and not responded to your posts when you may have needed them most.


----------



## squerly

Bought a vanity plate for the Jeep.   On the short list were the following:


*WE JEEPN *
ALWYSBRK
   BROKJEEP
   JEEPNUSA
   GPRCREPR
   5-1 PLAY
   HARD-RCK
   SITE CN
   CRAWL’R
   JEEPSRCK
   - JEEPS -
   JEEPRJIM
   JEEPNJIM
   WHEELING
   MY 88 YJ
   NAKIDINNC
There were several that I liked but the family voted and the one  that kept coming to the top was WE JEEPN.  So... I'm waiting on the  plate to arrive.


----------



## Angelface

Oh Galvatron that is perfect! Thank you! 

On a side note, I said screw it trying to keep up on a clean house everyday.. Just no longer have the time or energy trying to keep up on it during the week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been a busy week at camp so far. Anyone else have problems logging on?  This is the first time I've been able to log on since July 2. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> This is the first time I've been able to log on since July 2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Yup.  First off, I missed the post about site maintenance and since then it's been really slow, and I mean really slow, to open.  It may just be my internet connection as it has been acting up lately.  Posting takes forever too.


----------



## Doc

The posting issue and the slow issue both should be fixed or at least better today.   Still issues from the upgrade ... slow but sure we are tracking them down.


----------



## waybomb

Finished the wall.  Awaiting gaged blue stone from Pennsylvania to cap it.  
The window with the steps is to become a sliding door into my office on the other side.
Ran electric to all 4 corners as well.


----------



## Catavenger

I hung around waiting for my tree trimmers to get here and trim my palm tree. They were supposed to be there yesterday. When it got late in the afternoon  I call & I was told 
"I get it tomorrow."
So it's a case of - _Manana, Manana, Manana is good enough for me.
_Anyway the Arizona Chain Saw Massacre was done today.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been enjoying my second of 4 days off.
Today I took two walks since the weather is just perfect here (for now) lol
One was 20 minutes down to the park and back, the other I walked about an hour out in the country on the path by the creek.
Then my right knee started hurting, so I hobbled back home slowly until it eased up and made dinner.
A big salad with romaine, tomatoes, cubed smoked gouda cheese, cucumbers and Italian dressing.

The day is still young. I may come unglued and go to the ice cream place for a hot fudge sundae.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Last day of our 10 days at camp. Head back to town tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Av8r3400

Enjoyed some flying with friends.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packed up and came back to town after 9 days at camp. Now for the tonnes of laundry and get our daughter packed up for a week at summer camp starting this evening. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Day of rest, whether I wanted one or not. I woke up usual time got up and had a pretty hard Petit Mal seizure I didn't do much then except take care of the cats. Then I feel asleep on my reclining couch. Guess what? When I woke up I had another really hard  Petit Mal seizure. Some of those  are worst than others. After that I was really tired. I just went ahead and went to bed. I still feel like crap but so far so good with having another seizure.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know how hard that must be. I worked with a disabled man before with epilepsy. He had to wear a helmet all the time since when he had a seizure he would drop like a sack of bricks to the floor often hitting his head. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Day of rest, whether I wanted one or not. I woke up usual time got up and had a pretty hard Petit Mal seizure I didn't do much then except take care of the cats. Then I feel asleep on my reclining couch. Guess what? When I woke up I had another really hard  Petit Mal seizure. Some of those  are worst than others. After that I was really tired. I just went ahead and went to bed. I still feel like crap but so far so good with having another seizure.



Hugs Cat.

I spent the better part of the day shopping and eating in Findlay, Ohio with my best friend, Tonda.
I thank God for this woman every day.
She first started working where I do three years ago.
We hit it off right off the bat.
She's become like a sister to me and I love her to death.
The only time we disagree is when I am driving on our outings and she wants a country station on in my car.
 T-102?
I think not.
When she drives, I grit my teeth.



Went to Red Lobster, then a fabulous discount store called Gabe's (Gabriel Brothers), then Wally World.
Stopped by St. Michael the Archangel church.
Gosh, I hadn't been there in forever.
It's still as beautiful inside as it's always been.

The weather has been good today too.
That's a wrap.


----------



## FrancSevin

Just trying to see if I can post a reply


----------



## EastTexFrank

Watched Andy Murray win the men's singles at Wimbledon.  When we lived in London we used to go there every year.  What an experience!!! 

I went outside and piddled and decided that I better take care of the mowing machine.  I had changed the oil and filter earlier in the week but changed the transmission oil and filter today.  Damn, it was hot down in the barn but that's everything taken care of, 2 tractors, front mount mower and the Gator.  I'm good until next year as far as routine maintenance goes.  I'm glad because it's too hot to be doing that crap.  My wife was worried too.  She kept coming down to check on me.  She didn't bring me a beer though.  38- years and I still don't have her trained.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Just trying to see if I can post a reply



It worked!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well now. Today was a total waste. The world of outlaws late models were supposed to be in Hibbing MN so I loaded up the truck camper a couple days ago, stocked it yesterday, and drove down to the states this morning to meet with my dad and brother who were coming from the other direction. We got there only to find out that it rained in the morning there and the track was too wet. The event was cancelled. So I turned around and drove home. I'm feeling it now. May not last long in bed tonight. 

I had thoughts of finding a campground and spending the night anyway but since we're going to camp tomorrow I decided to keep on trucking to get home. 

Note to self. ..don't trust the GPS. Stupid thing took me on a scenic tour of the back dirt roads to completely bypass one town where I had planned on stopping for gas and supper. 

Edit...I was right. Only lasted 10 minutes in bed before the back and legs flared up. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hannes Andreason

I'm supposed to pick up a few things from the hardware store... I have a small project I'm working on that requires my attention now since I've been setting it aside for a few weeks now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First day this week without any appointments. It's a hot one. Humidex advisory of 40c right now. I helped a friend from camp work on a pontoon boat he's rebuilding. We installed the motor controls and the sun roof. Now we loaded up the scooter in the truck and are heading down to the marina to have a picnic and enjoy some live entertainment. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## waybomb

Picked up a bunch of low voltage led lighting for my porch.

I ordered gaged blue stone 1.5" x 12" x 36", 54 feet of it, but the quarry is giving our local landscape outfit a fit about it - they only want to sell a whole pallet, which is about 3 times what I need.

He's got standard, but the thicknesses vary and will look like crap.

I'm hoping he can swing some sort of deal with the quarry.


----------



## Galvatron

Today my wife and i are saying fuck everything and taking some much needed time for us...

No kids in the house...been shopping and got a few drinks to share.....garden has the pool set up and we are going to sling on our favorite music and have a fantastic time....we share next week 20 years of marriage but also share 25 years of supporting each other in no matter what life slings at us.

Go have fun guy's and girls as we for sure do intend to.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

She's a hot one here today. 36c in the shade. Stayed in this morning folding laundry. Physio this afternoon followed by another appointment for a doplar  scan. Welcome to my life. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> She's a hot one here today. 36c in the shade. Stayed in this morning folding laundry. Physio this afternoon followed by another appointment for a doplar  scan. Welcome to my life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Hot here today too.
A good storm blew by and made it somewhat cooler, but not much.

.. and then there is tomorrow.
Thank God for a/c.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a good day at work.
Got tomorrow off now.
Wish I was in the UP of Michigan with my granddaughter at Pictured Rocks Lakeshore, but I'd be an unwelcome guest lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Staying in and staying cool.
The End.


----------



## Galvatron

had a fantasist day with my wife chatting about how can we sum up our relationship in music and after hours (the whole night) we settled on this ...i love her so much.

20 great years and the best is yet to come.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCQGnVrTsAM[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I was going to go swimming at the public pool, but they were wall to wall people.. so I went to the store and bought dinner.
A rotisserie chicken and some pasta salad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Out at camp. Rough night last night. Feel fine today. Took the kids swimming earlier. Now we're just relaxing till this evenings festivities. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bit of a shock for me today. I'm used to having 5 kids in the house. Our foster went home on Friday. Our two youngest left yesterday for a week with their grandparents. Our second oldest left to spend a few days with his biodad. And tomorrow our oldest flies out to see his mother for a few weeks. So I'll be sitting at home staring at the walls enjoying the quiet. Still sore today but nothing like yesterday. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

I came home...gave my kids much needed hugs. It felt very special and I didnt want to let go.

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Galvatron

Angelface said:


> I came home...gave my kids much needed hugs. It felt very special and I didnt want to let go.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well



Welcome home


----------



## Galvatron

Today me and my wife celebrate 20 years of marriage and things are out of control, we just wanted a quiet day but no it as turned in to a bbq for family, when i find out who invited the in-laws and the brother in-law that bores me silly they will be slapped big time.

Expect a very drunk and vocal Galvi today.

I may set up the pool next to the trampoline just to get some laughs from my adopted son Jack


----------



## Jim_S RIP

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Out at camp for the long weekend. Somehow we managed to have the next 3 weekends with no kids. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Out at camp for the long weekend. Somehow we managed to have the next 3 weekends with no kids.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



enjoy that time Brian it does not come often.


----------



## Melensdad

Just got in from outside ... pulling weeds.

Go away for almost 2 months and leave your sister-in-law in charge and basically come home and start doing repairs and maintenance.  She broke the lawn tractor, fortunately I never showed her (nor will I) how to use the big tractor so I can mow with that.  She didn't take care of the pool properly, so I spent yesterday working on that.  Pulled some weeds that were 1' to 3' tall around the INSIDE of pool fence yesterday too.  And again today pulled more of the same size weeds around the OUTSIDE of the pool fence area.  

LOTS of work to get the area around the house looking presentable again.  Near as I can tell she mowed the lawn a few times and threw some chlorine shock into the pool but didn't really do anything properly.  She broke the pool filter housing???  Replaced the filter with a clean filter but refuses to use filter cleaner to clean the filter that she she took out ... because it contains acid.  So what good is replacing a filter with a dirty filter???

The totally blew up my BBQ grill, but honestly the valve was on its last legs so that is not really a giant surprise that it failed.  But near as I can tell it failed in spectacular fashion!!!

Giant WASP nest in a fruit tree ... didn't bother to buy a can of wasp spray despite the fact that we left her one of our debit cards for needed items.  

WELCOME HOME BOB ... here is your "to do" list.


----------



## Melensdad

Just got in from outside ... pulling weeds.

Go away for almost 2 months and leave your sister-in-law in charge and basically come home and start doing repairs and maintenance.  She broke the lawn tractor, fortunately I never showed her (nor will I) how to use the big tractor so I can mow with that.  She didn't take care of the pool properly, so I spent yesterday working on that.  Pulled some weeds that were 1' to 3' tall around the INSIDE of pool fence yesterday too.  And again today pulled more of the same size weeds around the OUTSIDE of the pool fence area.  

LOTS of work to get the area around the house looking presentable again.  Near as I can tell she mowed the lawn a few times and threw some chlorine shock into the pool but didn't really do anything properly.  She broke the pool filter housing???  Replaced the filter with a clean filter but refuses to use filter cleaner to clean the filter that she she took out ... because it contains acid.  So what good is replacing a filter with a dirty filter???

The totally blew up my BBQ grill, but honestly the valve was on its last legs so that is not really a giant surprise that it failed.  But near as I can tell it failed in spectacular fashion!!!

Giant WASP nest in a fruit tree ... didn't bother to buy a can of wasp spray despite the fact that we left her one of our debit cards for needed items.  

WELCOME HOME BOB ... here is your "to do" list.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Always a honeydo list when you get back from a trip. Just working on a couple simple projects at camp this morning. 



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Mom tried taking me to church today.. i didn't go because I didn't want the looks or questions. I know there isn't supposed to be any judging in such a place but ther is. tomorrow we are going to spend some time in her garden if it isnt to hot while the kids play in the water.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know how that is. I came from a small town of 2500 people where as soon as you fart the person down the block knows about it and reports to everyone how bad it smelled. 

We are still out at camp but heading back today. First though we have to drive an hour in the opposite direction to meet with her parents since they have had our two youngest with them for a week. Then we head home. 



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> I know how that is. I came from a small town of 2500 people where as soon as you fart the person down the block knows about it and reports to everyone how bad it smelled.
> 
> We are still out at camp but heading back today. First though we have to drive an hour in the opposite direction to meet with her parents since they have had our two youngest with them for a week. Then we head home.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Lol. Fun.


Just sitting here today writing down thoughts and ideas. It's 72 out right now with a nice breeze. I think I may sleep the afternoon away outside.


----------



## waybomb

Bummed out. I can't get gaged 12" x 36" x 1.5" bluestone anytime soon, and, just the shipping is $350.00. All I need is 54 feet.

So now I'll have to go 12" x 24" x random to get the top ledge of the porch anytime soon. The guy is going to buy a pallet load of standard blue stone and let me have first dibs on the pieces, so hopefully I can get them reasonably close to 1.5" thick.

Anybody have a line on gaged 12" x 36" x 1.5" blue stone? I'll rent a uhaul and drive to Pennsylvania if the price is right.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

spent a good part of the day checking out new campers at 3 different dealerships then going back to look at models that interested us the first time around.  Forget about that camper I posted a link to earlier.  It's the old case of you get what you pay for.  They are junk.  Sure they are light but the fit and finish is garbage.  Open screws holding moldings on.  Only two drawers in the kitchen basically at floor level.  etc.  As soon as I saw that I said nope, not happening.  I'll keep our camper if that's the case.  We did settle on an ultralight though.  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

Got two standing dead red oaks down and blocked up today . (26 &24" dbh ) 
Made two very full dump truck loads . Tired ,but always happy to scarf free wood .


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm with Melsdad!!!!

After being gone for about 3 weeks in Scotland, the place looks like crap.  100° temps, plenty of fertilizer and abundant water and I could bale the grass in the yard for cattle fodder.  Jeez, I love to go away but I hate to come back!!!!  

I wanted to be heading up to Colorado later this month but I don't know if I'm going to make it.  Maybe it's time to start thinking about one of those zero lot townhouses ... nah, never going to happen!!!!  You can't pee off your back deck in those without being arrested for indecent exposure.  

So, it's going to be work like hell in 100° temperatures and try to get caught up only to take off and fall behind again.  It's a viscous circle ... and I love it.  I'm never going to die of boredom!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I hear ya. Hate coming back to work after a vacation. I just need to make sure the lawn is done just before leaving in a few weeks. We'll be heading out with the camper and a truck load of kids for over 2 weeks on the road. Longest driving day of 4.5 hours. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading out to camp for a trip with a buddy of mine to bring out his pontoon. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Was with the kids last night at the parade. After they would pick up the candy they kept handing it to me saying that they want mommy to have it. It was so cute I couldn't help but cry. Lol


----------



## Galvatron

Garden day...bloody laurel bush can be hard work, lunch break for me and the 2 ladies.


----------



## Angelface

Invited to go out tonight with a friend. A little nervous but it would feel nice to laugh and smile with someone again


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good girl. Get out there and enjoy yourself. 

Did a major clean up of the campsite this morning. Amazing how much junk accumulated in 3 years. Wanted to move stuff around so I can haul the camper home tomorrow. Then the daunting task of emptying out 7 years worth of stuff. Time to downsize some things before getting the new camper this week. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Thanks but unfortunately I got ditched.  Oh well.. think I will just call it a day and sleep the rest of it away. Have fun.. maybe you will find something long lost.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got back from the maiden voyage in my buddy's pontoon boat. It's an older one I helped rebuild over the past few months. She's not pretty but she floats. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Chasing the new puppy around the house!

She's pretty good.  Mostly housebroken.  But she begs for food and has some sharp puppy teeth.  She barked at the flock of wild turkeys that came up to the house this afternoon.  Took a 2 minute nap and that was enough to recharge her batteries.  But she is a sweet little dog.

Got to meet the S-I-L's dogs.  They all got along fine.  Now she is begging for pizza scraps.  We fed her 4 times  since we got her home.  Can't figure out how a dog so small can eat so much.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bringing the camper home today to empty it out and get it ready for trade in this week. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

Cleaned ,and serviced a couple of saws for neighbors . Gotta look at two standing dead oaks for another neighbor . Not going to tackle them without a second person . Heavy leaning dead oaks have a way of getting even with you if you aren't careful .


----------



## pirate_girl

Sipping coffee and browsing the 'net.

Church in a while, bbq this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the camper home and half empty. Apparently we have enough clothes in there to clothe everyone on the block for a week. Time for a good sorting through 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a very nice evening with my neighbour friends, Brenda, Larry and Kayla.
Kayla is the young adult daughter who is developmentally disabled.

We had grilled chicken thighs, cucumber and onion salad and fresh tomatoes from the garden.
Watched some of the Olympic coverage while playing Scrabble, then I rode along with them back to Van Wert so they could take her back to the group home in which she now resides.

All the way back she kept talking about "Benny" her boyfriend whom she met at Thomas Edison where she works.
I asked her if she ever kisses Benny and she started laughing like crazy.

Oh yes, I brought home a chicken thigh for Gretchen.
I de-boned it and put it on a plate.
Gone in 5 seconds lol


----------



## Hannes Andreason

We're about to wrap up on one of our projects, a house which took about 5-6 months to remodel, not counting the sketching and brainstorming. It's very fulfilling but also quite difficult.


Right now a portfolio is in the works.


----------



## Angelface

I seriously feel like breaking something.. Idk.. like a plate or a glass... something to like take frustration out...


----------



## pirate_girl

Good day at work here.

I never know where I am going to be these days as they bounce me all around, but was on one of the west nursing home wings, which I much prefer these days to rehab.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I seriously feel like breaking something.. Idk.. like a plate or a glass... something to like take frustration out...



Just stop it already, okay?

Christsakes..


----------



## JEV

Checking out the FPE of my Hatsan 125th .25 cal pellet rifle.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Well today I'm checking in on forumsforums.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well hell, you've got a lot of catching up to do.  

Nothing much has changed,  The same grumpy ol' buggers bitching about the same ol' things.  

Glad to see you back bro'.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

EastTexFrank said:


> Well hell, you've got a lot of catching up to do.
> 
> Nothing much has changed,  The same grumpy ol' buggers bitching about the same ol' things.
> 
> Glad to see you back bro'.



Well I don't doubt any of that LOL


----------



## leadarrows

I have two Gypsum Express trucks coming today with damaged drywall coming from National Gypsum into my drywall recycling facility. After I unload that I will work on my wood pile and do some mowing in this evening.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I've been having trouble with my front mount mower.  It keeps on losing power.  I've changed out the air filter, fuel and fuel filters and it hasn't made any difference.  I need to load it up and take it in to the dealership but these 100° temperatures destroy any enthusiasm for outside work.  

I need to mow the yard using the little tractor and rear mount finishing mower but I'm putting that off as long as possible.  

I need to figure out some way to take the water well off the sprinklers and put it in to the lake more often and for longer periods.  With no rain and these temperatures it's losing about 1-1/2" a day due to evaporation.  

In other words, I'm sitting inside in the a/c doing a lot of "planning" and not much work.


----------



## bczoom

EastTexFrank said:


> I've been having trouble with my front mount mower.  It keeps on losing power.


What are the symptoms?  Does it start running rough after it warms up?  What's the brand and age?


----------



## luvs

my tresses, & if i fail to look in on my tint soon, i may not have tresses to adorn--


----------



## Galvatron

Talking to my long lost love child.....Rusty is the Devil that sits on my shoulder so don't blame me if i get stupid.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bid farewell to the old camper. We get the new one tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

NorthernRedneck said:


> Bid farewell to the old camper. We get the new one tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



What you got Brian ??


----------



## leadarrows

EastTexFrank said:


> I've been having trouble with my front mount mower.  It keeps on losing power.  I've changed out the air filter, fuel and fuel filters and it hasn't made any difference.  I need to load it up and take it in to the dealership but these 100° temperatures destroy any enthusiasm for outside work.
> 
> I need to mow the yard using the little tractor and rear mount finishing mower but I'm putting that off as long as possible.
> 
> I need to figure out some way to take the water well off the sprinklers and put it in to the lake more often and for longer periods.  With no rain and these temperatures it's losing about 1-1/2" a day due to evaporation.
> 
> In other words, I'm sitting inside in the a/c doing a lot of "planning" and not much work.



Last time I couldn't figure out what was causing a power loss it turned out to be value adjustment.


----------



## bczoom

Or for me (once the car was warm, it wasn't banging on all cylinders and had regular misses), it was the spark plug wires.


----------



## nixon

Frank , don't rule out bad fuel . Had one of my riders losing power ,and acting up . Drained all the fuel ,and refilled with fresh . It's been fine since .


----------



## Galvatron

I am on Granpa duties this afternoon, this should be fun chasing round after them with a twisted ankle.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I am on Granpa duties this afternoon, this should be fun chasing round after them with a twisted ankle.



They're gonna eat you alive


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Right now. Watching women's beach volleyball on the Olympic channel. [emoji1] 

Only one injury so far.....my wrist should be healed by Tuesday. [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> What you got Brian ??








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Gonna be HOT today.  Well into the 90's and muggy.  Think I will stay in the shade.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> They're gonna eat you alive



Thats after they have eaten me out of house and home, i have had them for 10 min and i am already a poo poo head


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> i have had them for 10 min and i am already a poo poo head



You already were


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> You already were



Takes one to know one


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Takes one to know one



Takes one to take one to know one to know one.


----------



## MrLiberty

Posting on Forums Forums


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Takes one to take one to know one to know one.



I think we both know one.


----------



## Galvatron

MrLiberty said:


> Posting on Forums Forums



I thought this was the post office


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> I think we both know one.



Know one what? 


Who?


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Know one what?
> 
> 
> Who?



Where was that???


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Where was that???



Yesterday of course


----------



## pirate_girl

Day off.
Staying in and keeping cool with the dog.

Looking around the forums, obviously..


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Day off also. NAP TIME


----------



## pirate_girl

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Day off also. NAP TIME



hmm, think I'll do the same!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Day off also. NAP TIME



Eh your a adult there is no such thing as a day off.....check your to do list.


----------



## waybomb

Tomorrow up to Frankenmuth to check out some equipment, then over to Grand Rapids to do the same, than to the dock porch for a cigar, some wine, some Sporassat, some Capacolla, and some Cruculo cheese.


----------



## Angelface

Had a nice dinner with friends out of town tonight.. it was fun.  But I ate waaay to much


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Working another 16 hr day. It's for the birds!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Brought the new camper out to camp last night. Got up this morning and realized I forgot my pain meds in town so I drive the hour back to town to get them then back out. Loving the new camper so far

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## squerly

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Wow, that's nice bud!  Are those slideouts I see?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Three slide outs. Back one is the separate room for the kids that sleeps 5. Then the dinette and recliner slides out. On the other side the kitchen slides out and there's an island. Forward bathroom with corner shower. Then our room at the front with a full size queen. Love it so far. Only a couple small things I'd change. 

The old one was 9400lbs loaded with only one slide. This is 9600lbs loaded with 3 slides and 5 feet longer. So I can still haul with a half ton

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got up at 4:30 and after coffee, drove to a friend's place to help them pick their black grapes.  There wasn't as much as previous years.  After picking we ran them through the pulper/destemer.  Usually he has enough to sell the bulk of them and keep some for his personal use but not this year.  He still reckons that he has enough for about 50 gallons of wine when all is said and done.  I'll probably help him to drink some of it.  

I did come home this afternoon and catch a GOOD nap.  Went for a steak dinner with another set of friends but I'm going to bed soon and sleep late tomorrow.  I'm tired.


----------



## Galvatron

I just phoned my nephew as his 17th birthday is coming up and asked him what he wanted and he said noting so i ordered him a mankini....he said he will not wear it but he as no choice mom and dad support me on this issue

Poor kid.


----------



## Catavenger

I did a pretty good job of vacuuming only to have the one cat of mine that hates me shed all over it.


----------



## Leni

Angelface said:


> I seriously feel like breaking something.. Idk.. like a plate or a glass... something to like take frustration out...



I totally understand.  Believe it or not there are places where you can go and buy something to throw as hard as you can.  They have rooms all set up for just that.  There are also have soft baseball bats that you can use to take out your frustration on trees etc.  Don't want to break Grandma's china after all.


----------



## leadarrows

Reading about myself in the paper today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

OK, we know that's not you.  Who's your body double?????


----------



## EastTexFrank

I didn't do shit today and I'm pissed!!!!

I woke up this morning and checked the weather forecast ... 75% chance of rain.  I already have the sprayer hooked up on the little tractor to finish spraying the pasture so ... no can do!  The yard badly needs cutting but I'm too lazy to take the sprayer off and hitch up the mower and besides you can't mow in the rain either!

There's massive flooding in Lousyanna and we're only about 100+ miles away but not a single drop.  I mean not a drop.  Screw these weather forecasters.  They're projecting rain for the next 4 days.  Anyone want to give odds on whether they're right or not?  I'm in a quandary.  I don't know what to do.  I sure as hell don't want to spray several hundred dollars in herbicide only to watch it get washed off in a gully washer.


----------



## Angelface

Starting a 21 day challenge today... to eat healthier and to avoid umm well other toxic stuff.. Hopefully this will help in many ways.


----------



## Doc

The kids had mentioned a gas leak to me when riding up from the boat docks (natural gas from our well to the house), but when I went to check it I could not smell the gas.  

Yesterday I found the leak. it appears to be a loose clamp from a previous repair. Also found that a nest of 'bald faced hornets' decided to build a next right over the leak.  I had dressed in long sleeves, long pants in 90+ degree weather so I could get through the brush without to much damage.  But I did not button the shirt cuff.   One of the hornets got up my sleeve and stung me. Ouch. He was stuck in there, at my elbow and it felt like he stung multiple times but there is only one welt.

Today I'm ready for another attempt.   I have wasp and hornet spray and new clamps for the fix.  Wife has agreed to man the hornet spray while I do the work.  If the nest is right there we might have to wait till night time to douse the nest with spray then go back the next day to fix the leak. These damn bee's are known to squirt venom in the eyes of intruders which will temporarily blind you.  

So after work today wife and I both got all covered up in long sleeve long pants hat gloves, glasses so we were protected. Got down to leak and it started to rain. We could not find the hornets nest but no bees. Rain trumps bees. Waaa Hooo. So I put the new clamps on, we still smell gas. Found a break in the line.

Back to the pole barn to get some gas line, then to the garage to get the hacksaw ...then down to the well to turn off the gas. All good. Then the thunder started, some lightning, we push on. Then the rain. Heavy rain.

We are not quiting now. Got the line apart, had to cut one end of it off,. Then cut the new line to the right length. Poke the fittings in the new line. Man is it really pouring. We are soaked. The little hill we have to climb to get in the woods is all mud. Can't help but slip, slide and fall. We both got back into the woods. Pushed the fittings into the old line. Tightend the clamps. Still pouring. Line should be fixed though.

Gathered up tools and headed to the pole barn to toss the left over gas line in there. Drop off soaking wet wife in the garage and head down to turn the gas back on. It finally quit raining. Gas is on. All seems to be good. Have not been back to check for leaks. If it was leaking I would not fix today anyway. Stove works so gas it back to the house,we should be good to go. 

Enough fun for one day.


----------



## Angelface

Spent the evening with someone pretty special today. I honestly can't remember the last time I felt like I did tonight. It's kinda funny how some moments you desire for just happen without warning. I think you have to just let go and let life happen sometimes, not try and make it happen on your own all the time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Life surprises you when you least expect it to. I'm a firm believer in fate. I just go with the flow and take things as they come. 

We took in the summer in the park concert again last night. It was good. When I was in the hospital at Christmas time, the guy in the bed next to me and I became friends. Turns out that he's a musician as well and performs locally. So last night we finally got to see him perform. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yep. Life surprises you when you least expect it to. I'm a firm believer in fate. I just go with the flow and take things as they come.
> 
> We took in the summer in the park concert again last night. It was good. When I was in the hospital at Christmas time, the guy in the bed next to me and I became friends. Turns out that he's a musician as well and performs locally. So last night we finally got to see him perform.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk




We have a beautiful park next to my apartment complex.  In the summer we have concerts once a week.  However, since the pokemongo craze started our park is flooded with zombies and the rest of the concerts this year have been cancelled.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Germination. 



Quiet please. Cherries sleeping.


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Germination.
> 
> 
> 
> Quiet please. Cherries sleeping.



Worried about losing your cherry ???


----------



## Galvatron

MrLiberty said:


> We have a beautiful park next to my apartment complex.  In the summer we have concerts once a week.  However, since the pokemongo craze started our park is flooded with zombies and the rest of the concerts this year have been cancelled.



That really does suck..... take legal action against pikaarse or what ever it is called.

Maybe open the windows and turn up the tunes with real music to scare off the no lifers looking for virtual shit,how, what is the world coming to....are they all wearing grey macks with a smile like this?? if so be very afraid as this is the most wanted pokeitupyaarseemailer that is wanted.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Galvatron said:


> That really does suck..... take legal action against pikaarse or what ever it is called.
> 
> Maybe open the windows and turn up the tunes with real music to scare off the no lifers looking for virtual shit,how, what is the world coming to....are they all wearing grey macks with a smile like this?? if so be very afraid as this is the most wanted pokeitupyaarseemailer that is wanted.


Is that your mistress? [emoji12] 

Been a busy day. Packing and last minute preps before hitting the road for 17 days. [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Eating out of a tub of cookie dough.. why? cause I can!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Angelface said:


> Eating out of a tub of cookie dough.. why? cause I can!




Chocolate Chip?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mmmm. Love chocolate chip cookie dough 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

jim slagle said:


> Chocolate Chip?



Yes


----------



## JEV

Picking up my buddy this morning and heading to scout some new woods for squirrel hunting. Weather is finally nice enough to take a hike, but will be getting hot again later this week. Squirrel season begins September 1st...can't wait for a pot of squirrel stew!


----------



## leadarrows

Breakfast with an old friend.


----------



## tiredretired

Washing my truck.  I've set my sights low today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

JEV said:


> Picking up my buddy this morning and heading to scout some new woods for squirrel hunting. Weather is finally nice enough to take a hike, but will be getting hot again later this week. Squirrel season begins September 1st...can't wait for a pot of squirrel stew!



There is a season for the little, thieving buggers?????


----------



## waybomb

Couldn't find gaged blue stone at a reasonable price so I bought nominal.  Cut them to fit and placed them.  Now all I have to do is mix up some cement and level everything up.


----------



## Melensdad

Pumping water *out* of the swimming pool.

Water in the pool is up to the patio.  There is standing water on the patio along the retaining wall.  Apparently while I was down in North Carolina a couple storms rolled though the midwest?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just hanging out at the camper with the kiddies while she who must be obeyed heads to a Laundromat. This afternoon will be a fossil museum. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cancel that. I sent the missus to the fossil museum with the kids while I stayed back and rested my back. Finally caught up with me and I couldn't do anything today.  Tomorrow is a travel day again. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Taking Walter, our new rescue pup, into the vet this morning. 

Adoption contract says she needs to be 'fixed' but I didn't even know she was broken.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Taking Walter, our new rescue pup, into the vet this morning.
> 
> Adoption contract says she needs to be 'fixed' but I didn't even know she was broken.



. . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Making a smooth transition into my new position at work.
Assisted Living.
I've wanted to work there for a very long time.
Not that there is anything bad about nursing home or rehab.
Less drama tho.. more down time.. MUCH more relaxing.


----------



## Melensdad

Just got off the phone with the Vet's office.  Walter did great.  I get to pick her up at 3pm.


----------



## Angelface

I had a great time with a few friends last night. Despite the fact of learning about the rumours going around this little town about me. But I won't let it bother me..
 That's just who I am and I'd rather be alone than try to change myself to fit into the generic person that this little society wants me to be.

It does bother me however how here it seems people like to make fun or "gossip" about others who have issues they can't help. Not everyone is born perfect or have had a perfect life. Oh well..


----------



## MrLiberty

Cleaning the bathroom  

Any volunteers?  Anyone,  Anyone,  Bueller?


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I had a great time with a few friends last night. Despite the fact of learning about the rumours going around this little town about me. But I won't let it bother me..
> That's just who I am and I'd rather be alone than try to change myself to fit into the generic person that this little society wants me to be.
> 
> It does bother me however how here it seems people like to make fun or "gossip" about others who have issues they can't help. Not everyone is born perfect or have had a perfect life. Oh well..




You can't please everyone, so you got to please yourself.
Garden Party- Rick Nelson


----------



## waybomb

And done.


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> And done.





oh my God, Fred.
That is breathtaking!


----------



## waybomb

Well,  thanks!


----------



## waybomb

And at night.

I'm happy with my project.


----------



## Melensdad

Mosquitoes are so bad that I was swarmed by them while fogging along the edge of the woods with Mosquito killer.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Mosquitoes are so bad that I was swarmed by them while fogging along the edge of the woods with Mosquito killer.



Waybomb, a magnificent job!!!!  I'm too old to tackle a project like that these days but I can sit and admire it.  You've also got some serious stainless on that deck.

Melsdad, the little biting buggers have been bad around here the last couple of weeks.  I've fogged all around the house, trees, bushes, hedges, flower beds a couple of times and yesterday I sprayed the whole yard and the back 40.  We'll see if that makes any difference.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> ... I've fogged all around the house, trees, bushes, hedges, flower beds a couple of times and yesterday I sprayed the whole yard and the back 40.  We'll see if that makes any difference.


If yours are anything like mine then I'm going to guess the efforts we made will work for about 4 to 6 hours ... or just about the time I go out and start up the BBQ grill


----------



## Melensdad

Not a good day so far.  

Busted the belt on my 6' mower deck on the big tractor trying to mow the field.  Felt some vibrations, by the time I turned around to see what was happening there was no more vibrations and no more spinning blades either.  

Brought the tractor up the back path to the workshop and tried to take off the cover plates.  Went to the right side belt cover:  Bolt #1, no problem.  Bolt #2, no problem.  Bolt #3, not any way to get that loose.  Figured I'd come back to Bolt #3.  Went over to the left side belt cover:  Went to the right side belt cover:  Bolt #1, no problem.  Bolt #2, no problem.  Bolt #3, not any way to get that loose.  WTF!!!


----------



## waybomb

Torch. Heat that suc.ker up


----------



## Melensdad

waybomb said:


> Torch. Heat that suc.ker up



Well the problem is ... the bolt has a big *PLASTIC* collar/knob that will go up in flames.

*AND the OTHER PROBLEM* is ... the cover plate for the belts is also plastic that will also go up in flames.

I'm not worried about destroying the bolt, I can easily replace that.  But I don't want the belt covers to melt or burn in the process.  That would likely cost a good bit more to replace than a couple grade 5 bolts that don't need to have big plastic collar/knobs.

But I suspect that at some point* I will end up doing something that destroys the plastic collar/knob on those 2 bolts * because one way or another, those have to come out if I'm going to replace that belt


----------



## Angelface

Made some banana bread.. well a lot for some reason. lol. But then I started to feel very exhausted so I passed out on the couch for like an hour. The heat wave seems to be over as its only in the 70's here with a chilly breeze. I shouldn't, but I am going to get my hair done in an hour.


----------



## Melensdad

waybomb said:


> Torch. Heat that suc.ker up


Went back out and used brute force. I know, odd for me to be associated with "brute force" but sometimes I do get liquored up and use tools   Well maybe not this time.  But I was able to crack apart the plastic collar & knob only to find a thoroughly rusted bolt underneath.  A wretched and some more brute force and I was able to remove both.  Removed the covers and found the belt off the pulleys but still in 1 piece and appearing undamaged.

Looks like the tensioning pulley's spring came loose because a nut had somehow worked its way loose and let the spring go, allowing the tensioning pulley to lose tension and the belt simply came loose.





Angelface said:


> *Made some banana bread..* well a lot for some reason. lol. But then I started to feel very exhausted so I passed out on the couch for like an hour. The heat wave seems to be over as its only in the 70's here with a chilly breeze. I shouldn't, but I am going to get my hair done in an hour.


I love banana bread.  Especially if it has nice chunks of walnuts too.

The lovely Mrs_Bob is currently making some homemade baguettes for tonights dinner.


----------



## Angelface

Melensdad said:


> I love banana bread.  Especially if it has nice chunks of walnuts too.
> 
> The lovely Mrs_Bob is currently making some homemade baguettes for tonights dinner.




Oooh I should have added that!


----------



## Melensdad

Angelface said:


> Oooh I should have added that!



Heck yes you should have


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Not a good day so far.
> 
> Busted the belt on my 6' mower deck on the big tractor trying to mow the field.  Felt some vibrations, by the time I turned around to see what was happening there was no more vibrations and no more spinning blades either.
> 
> Brought the tractor up the back path to the workshop and tried to take off the cover plates.  Went to the right side belt cover:  Bolt #1, no problem.  Bolt #2, no problem.  Bolt #3, not any way to get that loose.  Figured I'd come back to Bolt #3.  Went over to the left side belt cover:  Went to the right side belt cover:  Bolt #1, no problem.  Bolt #2, no problem.  Bolt #3, not any way to get that loose.  WTF!!!




You were having the day that I had on Saturday .... everything that I touched broke!!!!  

The tire came off the wheel on the little, 25 gallon, tow behind sprayer.  Got out the little compressor and tried to get it blown back up and on, the compressor wasn't building any pressure.  Later found that what passes for a seal on the piston is totally worn out.  The sprayer is full of chemical but I finally get it jacked up and braced.  I get the wheel off but break the retaining clip that holds it on.  I tried everything I know of short of starting fluid to get that tire back on the bead but can't do it.  Not to mention when I was filling the sprayer in the first place, the fitting blew off the end of the hose.  I was so glad when the sun set and I could close the book on Saturday!!!!  

Transferred the herbicide from the little sprayer to the big sprayer on Sunday, built more and got it put out and also sprayed 150 gallons of insecticide.  I'm having a bad time so something is going to DIE.  

I fixed the hose today.  The compressor is pretty much junk.  I'll get the tire fixed tomorrow and then ... we'll look for something else to break!!!!  

Country living is good ... sometimes.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> ... I'm having a bad time so something is going to DIE.
> 
> ...
> 
> Country living is good ... sometimes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cleaned out the camper inside and gave it a bath. Then dropping it off at the dealership for a couple warranty items this week before bringing it out to the seasonal site where it will live till our next adventure. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Very very frustrating day...  At this point I could honestly freak out. But you know something? I am not going too. I just can't stress anymore. So whatever..  heres to another day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's a girl. We're all dealt shit every now and then. It's the ability to see past it and smell the roses. 

Having a rough night myself. Guess 17 days on the road is catching up with me. My back is throbbing. Legs are cramping and I can't feel my feet but hey.....I'm still here. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

Relined an alumninun guncase ( carolina custom foam ) . Finished up ,delivered and set up a shooting bench for my BIL. Tested said bench . Cleaned the rifle . Life is good .


----------



## Melensdad

1- Leaving shortly to the local high school to finish construction of the frame of the Freshman class homecoming parade float.


2- Already got a new bottle of bourbon.  Its St Augustine Distilling Co's Double Cask Bourbon.  Today was the official release date in Florida.  I got in on the early release and my bottle was delivered by FedEx.


3- There was a shooting across the street from Wake Forest University.  Naturally I was a little concerned.  Seems to be a home invasion by 2 black males into a campus owned off-campus house rented by 4 students.  Nobody injured.  Winston-Salem police investigating.  Just another reason why I never wanted Melen to live off campus.


----------



## luvs

laundry-food-bar(s)- & get a few new items @ Nordstrom's; then a shoe place, via my bud, as he great to me- get him items, too-- i'll give my input; tho he can chose sweeeet items by himself, as of late, too~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Came home from a couple nights at camp. Last night was just a tad bit rough around the fire. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

I dreamed  that my desk was a mess, so I got up and cleaned (some) of it.
I shredded a lot of junk.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Spent a bit of time reminding casual correspondents that:

bin Laden aided and abetted the 9/11/01 terrorists, but he finally paid the full price for his perfidy.  _However ...
_Obama and Clinton abetted (at the least) the 9/11/12 terrorists and have yet to be held accountable.
[A video?  They blamed a flippin' _*video*_?  That is the quintessential definition of idiocy!  (And some people bought it. )]


----------



## Doc

Danang Sailor said:


> Spent a bit of time reminding casual correspondents that:
> 
> bin Laden aided and abetted the 9/11/01 terrorists, but he finally paid the full price for his perfidy.  _However ...
> _Obama and Clinton abetted (at the least) the 9/11/12 terrorists and have yet to be held accountable.
> [A video?  They blamed a flippin' _*video*_?  That is the quintessential definition of idiocy!  (And some people bought it. )]


I do agree Obama and Clinton aided and abetted on 9/11/12, but the reason was far from idiocy.  It was self preservation.  It was to keep Obama in power.  The election was coming up.  A terrorist attack such as Benghazi might have hurt Obama's election campaign.  Even while the attack was going on I believe they were scheming at how to downplay it.  Thus no support / rescue forces could be sent.   They decided for their own greater good those 4 lives could be lost.    Sickening


----------



## nixon

Out the door for Indiana county to pick up my POF .308di rifle .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quick trip to the border to pick up a wheel bearing hub I ordered while on our trip after one side blew. Came home and an hour later it was installed. Discovered the cv shaft needs replacing as well so I ordered one of those. Guess I'll be back to the border next week. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danang Sailor

Doc said:


> I do agree Obama and Clinton aided and abetted on 9/11/12, but the reason was far from idiocy.  It was self preservation.  It was to keep Obama in power.  The election was coming up.  A terrorist attack such as Benghazi might have hurt Obama's election campaign.  Even while the attack was going on I believe they were scheming at how to downplay it.  Thus no support / rescue forces could be sent.   They decided for their own greater good those 4 lives could be lost.    Sickening


My point was not that they were idiots for trying to divert attention; it was that of all the things they could have pulled
out of their -  err, _hats_ - that video was the most idiotic.  "The dog ate my homework" is more believable!   It still
embarrasses me that some of my countrymen actually bought it.


----------



## Angelface

Tired... so I go to sleep and then wake up 4 hours later only to lay awake with my mind racing about everything til daylight reaches my bedroom.


----------



## luvs

met a pal 4 drafts, & to watch 'dem stillers win!-- -- rock on, black & gold; we luv u~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> Tired... so I go to sleep and then wake up 4 hours later only to lay awake with my mind racing about everything til daylight reaches my bedroom.


I do the same. Although it's pain that wakes me up. I had a rough night. This weather change is doing a number on me. It's up to 26celcius during the day but drops down to 10 at night. My back is in knots and causing the nerves going to my legs to act up causing my legs to cramp severely and my feet to throb. Yesterday I was back to taking baby steps. 

A visit to my doctor around lunch time meant a half hour getting from the truck across the parking lot to the elevator then maybe another 15feet to the office. Then another half hour getting out of there. I don't wish this on anyone 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> I do the same. Although it's pain that wakes me up. I had a rough night. This weather change is doing a number on me. It's up to 26celcius during the day but drops down to 10 at night. My back is in knots and causing the nerves going to my legs to act up causing my legs to cramp severely and my feet to throb. Yesterday I was back to taking baby steps.
> 
> A visit to my doctor around lunch time meant a half hour getting from the truck across the parking lot to the elevator then maybe another 15feet to the office. Then another half hour getting out of there. I don't wish this on anyone
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Oh I couldn't even imagine..  But you are right about the colder weather, I keep feeling the pain in my neck a lot more. 9 months later and it still hurts.

They keep prescribing me all these sleeping pills that I just don't care to take. Once a friend told me I was up and doing things around the house while being completely asleep in my mind, it freaked me out to much.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've been pretty much in constant pain for three days now with no relief. My feet are throbbing to the point where I have to avoid walking any distance. I'd like to get downstairs to put on a load of laundry but I can't A. Lift the laundry basket. B. Carry it for 10 feet let alone down a flight of stairs.  C. Stand long enough to load the washer.  

Ugh. I tell you this is tough. To go from being able to do anything to  barely being able to stand just plain sucks.  My boat has only been in the water a couple times this summer and the last time I couldn't last more than 45 minutes sitting in it fishing. Hunting season starts this weekend and I have my doubts I'll be able to do much hunting again this year. 

The difference between me and someone older is that for the most part someone in say their 70s or 80s has gradually lost the ability to do most things over years. I went to work one morning a healthy 38 year old guy and woke up in the hospital two days later with basically the same abilities as an 80+ year old. Frustrating to say the least. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

I got out the rug shampoo machine and started cleaning the carpets.  Walter does not like loud noises.  When I was done with the carpets I could not find Walter and she did not come to me when I called her.

Found her on top of the dinette table in the kitchen, she could not get down but somehow managed to jump up there


----------



## Angelface

Have a strong urge to write.. but I don't know if it would be any good.  Got prescribed some different meds today, getting used to them is um, well not very fun. Sometimes I just feel like a zombie... no wonder I always end up stop taking them all together.


----------



## EastTexFrank

This was the day that I set aside to wash and wax the RV.  It took me all day.  In fact it took so long that I had to miss the Hay Show, which is usually good for dinner and to meet friends.

While cleaning the roof I found one place that probably needs to be recaulked before it becomes a problem and starts leaking.  I probably won't get round to that before Saturday.  

I was sitting outside having a beer as the sun set, looking at the RV and thinking, "Darn, I did a good job.  That thing is sparkling" when I noticed one small place right up at the roof line above the passenger door, about 1" x 8", that I had missed.  That one place is going to annoy the crud out of me every time I look at it until I get up there and take care of it.  That probably won't be until Saturday either.  Ah well, I did my best and I WILL fix it.


----------



## squerly

Working on the long road to learning how to program and use my new DMR.  (Digital Mobile Radio)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> This was the day that I set aside to wash and wax the RV.  It took me all day.  In fact it took so long that I had to miss the Hay Show, which is usually good for dinner and to meet friends.
> 
> While cleaning the roof I found one place that probably needs to be recaulked before it becomes a problem and starts leaking.  I probably won't get round to that before Saturday.
> 
> I was sitting outside having a beer as the sun set, looking at the RV and thinking, "Darn, I did a good job.  That thing is sparkling" when I noticed one small place right up at the roof line above the passenger door, about 1" x 8", that I had missed.  That one place is going to annoy the crud out of me every time I look at it until I get up there and take care of it.  That probably won't be until Saturday either.  Ah well, I did my best and I WILL fix it.


One product I just discovered that works awesome at keeping the rv clean is turtle wax ice. For the cursed black streaks that every rv experiences I use spray 9. But only let it sit a couple seconds before washing it off with a good wash n wax product with a wash mop then hose off. Gets most of the black steaks off. We had the issue of a very hard water coming from the well at camp that left a rust like run coming down the side of the camper where the hose hooks up. The spray 9 removed that as well. But don't leave it for more then a few seconds otherwise it will eat away the finish and has been known to peel decals. 

After I'm done washing it and removing the black streaks I use the turtle wax ice. Just spray it on and wipe off. Leaves a smooth shinny finish that lasts the season. 

When I bought my camper they offered an $800 exterior protection package that included basically just a wax that lasts a year. I declined that as well as the interior package. A couple cans of scotch guard took care of the interior and 20 mins with a bottle of turtle wax ice outside took care of the exterior. When we got back from the trip it only took me 20 minutes to wash the camper with this stuff on it. The finish is like a sheet of glass. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Thanks for the Turtle Wax Ice tip.  I'll look for it.  I've always used RV and Boat cleaner and wax that gets used at least twice a year after we come back from our two major trips.  I really hate to let those squashed bugs get baked on to the vehicle.  It makes them really difficult to get off. 

And yes, we do all get those black streaks, don't we?  I've always used cleaner and elbow grease to get them off.  The problem got a little more manageable when I started treating the rubber gaskets around the windows, etc., with an Armor-All product that prevents them from drying out.  It all takes time though, lotsa and lotsa time.


----------



## zekeusa

Bringing the dog to the vet....ear infection and allergies...$$


----------



## Catavenger

Went and saw my neurologist. Had some good Chinese food at my favorite restaurant.
Went to the ACE hardware for a few things.  Then I noticed that they had more ammo. I don't know if any of you have those where you live but the one near me has lot's of ammo.
I sure wouldn't have thought of a hardware store having ammo but this sure does.
 It also has mace and some cheap but nice enough folding knives.


----------



## MrLiberty

Catavenger said:


> Went and saw my neurologist. Had some good Chinese food at my favorite restaurant.
> Went to the ACE hardware for a few things.  Then I noticed that they had more ammo. I don't know if any of you have those where you live but the one near me has lot's of ammo.
> I sure wouldn't have thought of a hardware store having ammo but this sure does.
> It also has mace and some cheap but nice enough folding knives.




At one time most hardware stores sold guns and ammo.  Not today though, the last one that did near me went out of business in 95.


----------



## EastTexFrank

MrLiberty said:


> At one time most hardware stores sold guns and ammo.  Not today though, the last one that did near me went out of business in 95.



Our Ace stocked ammo for a short time and you could also get your hunting licenses there.  The quit a while back because I think that I was the only one that ever bought some.  They still carry some shotgun shells.


----------



## Catavenger

Angelface said:


> Have a strong urge to write.. but I don't know if it would be any good.  Got prescribed some different meds today, getting used to them is um, well not very fun. Sometimes I just feel like a zombie... no wonder I always end up stop taking them all together.


 Find something you like and write about it. I like pirates and cats so I just started writing about pirates and cats.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I managed to sneak in almost a full night sleep without any major pain. So today I told she who must be obeyed to take the truck so I can get some work done on her vehicle. Today's order of business. ....new air filter. Change one wheel bearing hub. Two new rear shocks. Rubber boot around the filler neck needs replacing. Then look into the front axle seal and get that changed. All regular maintenance. It's a 2005 with 210000kms. I did one wheel bearing a few months ago now the other is squealing. 

I should be well practiced on changing them. I've done them on the old chev. The Durango. The ford. Now the envoy. And I mentioned to a friend at camp that I can change them. The garages here charge a minimum of $500 per side. So next week I'm scheduled to change two on his wife's kia. They want $290 plus the government share here per side just for the parts. I ordered two from the states for $80 for both. Takes me 40 minutes to change one. The garages charge 2 hrs each side. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zekeusa

Catavenger said:


> Find something you like and write about it. I like pirates and cats so I just started writing about pirates and cats.



Your fortunate you found things that you like. I am still looking.


----------



## zekeusa

Angelface said:


> Have a strong urge to write.. but I don't know if it would be any good.  Got prescribed some different meds today, getting used to them is um, well not very fun. Sometimes I just feel like a zombie... no wonder I always end up stop taking them all together.



Meds are tough. It seems the less you take and can get away with the better off you are.


----------



## Melensdad

Driving to the friendly confines of Wrigley Field to watch the Cubs win


----------



## zekeusa

I'm taking something that's good and making a piece of junk out of it.


----------



## Melensdad

zekeusa said:


> I'm taking something that's good and making a piece of junk out of it.



Use plenty of Duct Tape and it will be just fine


----------



## Catavenger

zekeusa said:


> Meds are tough. It seems the less you take and can get away with the better off you are.



You got that right about the meds. My sleep patterns are messed up.
Today I am messing with laptops.
I've been using the older ACER because I don't like the WIN 10 on this new Lenovo and the speakers are HORRIBLE.

Earlier I called about an IRRA I was stupid enough to set up at a brokerage.
I should have bought gold I guess.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Tell me about the meds. I have to take pain meds 3 times a day just to be able to move. Ten minutes after I'm out of bed in the morning I'm looking for some. If I forget my pill at 9pm I'm in for a rough sleepless night. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

Recieved the Leupold vx6 2x12 scope and Giesselle  mount for the new  AR ,got them mounted .
Then started on an old beaten up 028 Stihl for a neighbor . The thing actually runs despite being road pretty hard . Gonna need lines ,spur sprocket ,carb ,or car rebuild .


----------



## Catavenger

Pretty pathetic when the high points of my week were going to the doctor and taking the bus!

I took the bus to the Dollar (actually 99 cent) store.  The one I went to is big and has a lot of food. I saw working poor white people and others there. 
Not everyone gets food stamps and actually they have some good stuff cheap. 
 I bought so much stuff it was hard to take it home.
Interesting people venturing out in the heat (by bus) but hey it was under 100!


----------



## MrLiberty

Catavenger said:


> Pretty pathetic when the high points of my week were going to the doctor and taking the bus!
> 
> I took the bus to the Dollar (actually 99 cent) store.  The one I went to is big and has a lot of food. I saw working poor white people and others there.
> Not everyone gets food stamps and actually they have some good stuff cheap.
> I bought so much stuff it was hard to take it home.
> Interesting people venturing out in the heat (by bus) but hey it was under 100!




Meijer's has started a delivery service in our area, so now in the winter, which is right around the corner, you don't have to leave the comfort of your home.

https://www.shipt.com/detroit-groce..._lead-frequent_order_lookalike-meijer-detroit

https://www.shipt.com/  for those not in my area.......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did 4 loads of laundry. Played guitar on and off all day working on a new song. In the morning it's off to the hospital for yet another ultrasound. Then out to pick up some amo for Sunday morning. Then it's the dirt track invitationals for the afternoon. Our track only opens for this one event. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to go see my grandbabies this afternoon.


----------



## Angelface

Well I guess I'm being taken out for a dinner and a movie tonight... Nervous but excited. Hardest part is the anxiety of being around a lot of people... I've been avoiding social situations for a long time now. Hopefully I can just let my guard down and just have fun for once. Honestly I can't remember how long it's been since actually putting on dressy clothes and not just comfys. I wish I knew why I am so scared of every day  life activities anymore... maybe I'm just to scared of being hurt to just enjoy myself. 

However, if I don't make progress, I'll never get past this.


----------



## Doc

Good luck AF.  Hope that goes well.

Assembled at fire pit add on the kids got us and put the brush hog on the tractor and started the chore of catching up on brush hogging all my trails.   I got a couple hours in.  Not bad, but my back sure is worse for the wear.

Here's a pic of the fire pit.


----------



## Catavenger

Angelface said:


> Well I guess I'm being taken out for a dinner and a movie tonight... Nervous but excited. Hardest part is the anxiety of being around a lot of people... I've been avoiding social situations for a long time now. Hopefully I can just let my guard down and just have fun for once. Honestly I can't remember how long it's been since actually putting on dressy clothes and not just comfys. I wish I knew why I am so scared of every day  life activities anymore... maybe I'm just to scared of being hurt to just enjoy myself.
> 
> However, if I don't make progress, I'll never get past this.


Have confidence in yourself. You are going to be fine.



MrLiberty said:


> Meijer's has started a delivery service in our area, so now in the winter, which is right around the corner, you don't have to leave the comfort of your home.
> 
> https://www.shipt.com/detroit-groce..._lead-frequent_order_lookalike-meijer-detroit
> 
> https://www.shipt.com/  for those not in my area.......


 Other than the heat I like getting out and since the bus is one of the few ways I can that's what I do. I must say that I have seen some interesting people around the bus stops. But really most of the people (by their uniforms etc.) seem to be working poor (so to speak) like janitors etc. There are also a lot of students and  some older people  and others who (like me) can no longer drive.

Today I vacuumed (once again). When I emptied the bag less vac. I noticed that the trash bag had slipped loose and garbage was all over the can - BIG MESS. 
After I cleaned that up I was able to read the book of  John in the New Testament.


----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> Going to go see my grandbabies this afternoon.




and it was wonderful.



*37,000!!!!!! lol*


----------



## Angelface

Oh we had a wonderful time!! and the movie we watched was actually really good also. We talked for hours about anything that came to mind. It's funny because as I was getting dressed before leaving, somehow I must have turned my upper back and neck area wrong. It literally felt like I got shot or something and just a sharp massive pain that spread all through my back and neck.... It was so bad I felt like passing out.

When he arrived, I did my best to not let it bother me as I was not letting this stuff try and hold me back from having a few hours of fun. He eventually noticed my discomfort and became very caring and concerned. I took some Tylenol with codeine that helped somewhat. He kept offering to take me in to get checked, but I said everything is fine, and it comes and goes. So we eventually departed ways for the evening and now that I have been home for a few hours with the tylenol wearing off, I have noticed that whatever I did its not going away this time. I'm fine if I don't move certain ways, but sometimes just moving my arms causes this extreme pain. He told me to call him if I need to go in. I might just do that.. 

But regardless, I am soooooooooo glad I went and had a great time. It's been ages it feels like. 

Oh by the way, I love that fire pit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So everyone at camp has discovered that I play guitar.  Guess who was playing and singing last night for everyone. Yep. 
Between playing at church teaching guitar lessons and now playing at camp my fingers are raw. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to a festival parade at 2, then maybe a gathering after.
bbq, that type of thing.


----------



## Doc

Installing 'Simpli Safe' security system.  It is taking me more than 30 minutes (that they advertise) but it is fairly easy to install.


----------



## Catavenger

Had  an epileptic seizures and woke up on the bathroom floor.

 Other than that I'm looking in here between doing loads of laundry.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice weather for the parade.
Not so sure about going to the bbq now tho.
Fair food in my tummy, italian sausage sandwich and those vinegar fries.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> *Had  an epileptic seizures and woke up on the bathroom floor.*
> 
> Other than that I'm looking in here between doing loads of laundry.



 hugs


----------



## Catavenger

Scrambled my brain again I think. I just was looking for my afternoon pills. I freaked out when I couldn't find them but looked again and there they were.
 Memory and powers of concentration are shot.


----------



## Melensdad

Relatives in town from New Mexico for a long weekend.


----------



## Angelface

Woke up this morning with the same amount of severe pain and decided to go in and get checked..    Well s%^.... looks like I'm out from doing much for awhile.. guess my back is pretty messed up and I need to go see a specialist because this rural area basically only has a clinic.  I guess its just going to have to be a sit and do nothing kinda week. Sounds fun.. but this pain is horrible and I can't relax from it at all. Even sitting or laying down is painful.. can 2016 be over yet???

Catavenger, I'm glad to hear you are okay.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The races were rained out yesterday so I headed to camp. Went out for a quick spin in the woods on the atv looking for birds. Came back. Had the usual festivities around the campfire. Today's weather was nicer so after breakfast I packed up and headed to the races with my dad and brother. It's a once a year event put on by some of the racers. The track last ran a full season in 2004. This is the 3rd annual invitational event. There were 79 cars and the racing is much better since the regular season is done and the drivers tend to let loose and beat and bang seeing that they have all winter to rebuild the cars. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

my brother, he was by a visit, & so i took him to get a drink & we sat here & drank & got to talking 4 a few-- lifts my demeanor when i see my family~

 later, i hafta shop so i ought t a nap in--


----------



## nixon

Got about  a dozen and a half chains to do for a landscaping company . Pretty sure they were using the saws for trenching from the shape of the chains ...


----------



## Doc

nixon said:


> Got about  a dozen and a half chains to do for a landscaping company . Pretty sure they were using the saws for trenching from the shape of the chains ...


   I've done that.   Sure does ruin the chain.   Good luck.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just wasted an entire morning installing new security on the computer.
MSE was no longer supporting Vista 

AVG does, thank God.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took a trip to the border this morning to pick up a parcel. Physio and ot assessment this afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Because it's smart to wear white to a mexican restaurant.. But it was yummy...


----------



## pirate_girl

Worked on A east, my favourite wing.
Glad I decided not to agree to be a nurse on assisted living, for a lot of reasons. It's a whole different world over there.
And at one time I wanted it so badly? 

Anyway, good day.
I went to a place local for some salad, big assed salad called the Cape Cod for dinner.

Grilled chicken, sliced apple, craisins, bleu cheese, pecans mixed with romaine and spinach.
The dressing was a mustardy/maple concoction, oh my!

Gretchen is doing well and happy, but getting older by the day.
Sometimes I think this is it, I'll come home and find her dead, or Brenda my neighbour who takes her out for me religiously on days I work, will call me and tell me she passed.
The old weenie isn't going anywhere soon methinks.
Tonight she met me at the door smiling, as only a Dachshund can do.


----------



## Luketyl

I just woke up. Will leave to the gym soon after checking the mails.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Same old same old. Physio and another Dr appt today. Hopefully find out about surgery options for the hernia. 

OT home assessment yesterday was somewhat productive. Basically they are going to look into a king size adjustable bed for me. And a bathroom reno including a new soaker tub, grab handles so I can get in and out.  Exciting stuff. About as much fun as diarrhea. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Shopping for a new bed at the recommendation of occupational therapy and my insurance company. 

Heck. If they're going to pay for a $10k bed who am I to complain. Beats sleeping on the chair half of the time. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Had a tire pressure monitor tell me I had low pressure in a tire yesterday.  Refilled the tire with air.

Got up this morning and had a flat tire.

Lifted the car to inspect the tire.  Saw nothing.

The tire was purchased exactly 30 days ago.  Called the dealer.  Refilled the tire with air, drove to the dealer.  They replaced the defective tire.  Said there was a small hole at the edge of the sidewall on the inside where the sidewall meets the tread.  I did have to pay for mounting & balancing the new tire, that was $45.  Better than the price of a new tire, those cost me over $300 each.

So I had a fun filled morning.

Now I'm taking a short break from painting.  I got "hired" to paint the freshman float and hallway decorations for homecoming at one of the local schools.  And by "hired" I really mean my wife said so!!!


----------



## Cool

Nothing


----------



## pirate_girl

Cool said:


> Nothing



yes you are, you're here browsing the forum. 
LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After the kiddies headed off to school I headed out to start tearing into the front end of the truck. I changed the front wheel bearing last week and noticed play in the cv joint. So after ordering a new one in I got it apart before my doctor apt this morning. Went for lunch with the beautiful missus then came home and spent the afternoon putting the truck back together. In the process I lost a castle nut for the upper ball joint. So I searched the yard with no luck then headed out to 2 different stores only to come home empty handed. I finally found the missing nut then finished putting the truck together. This evening will be band practice. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You need a magnet.  I bought one a few years ago to pick up nails in the yard and gravel drive after re-roofing the house.

The handle on mine extends to about 3 ft, little less than a meter for you metric folks.  

It's come in handy several times finding stuff that's decided to hide from me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> You need a magnet.  I bought one a few years ago to pick up nails in the yard and gravel drive after re-roofing the house.
> 
> The handle on mine extends to about 3 ft, little less than a meter for you metric folks.
> 
> It's come in handy several times finding stuff that's decided to hide from me.


Lol. Good idea. I found myself crawling around on my hands and knees in the lawn looking for it. I ended up going out to search for a new one but apparently even an industrial shop didn't have castle nuts so I figured two regular nuts would hold. I just got home and installed them then I found the missing nut wedged between the brake caliper and suspension. All is good. This was my first cv shaft change so it was a learning experience. I can do all of my own suspension work but can no longer do an oil change since that involves sliding underneath the vehicle. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

None of this will make a lick of sense to some of you, but here goes...

I was on D west today. It's pretty busy there right now, but wasn't that bad.
We got a lady admitted long term, B____ from assisted living.
She's the tiniest thing, but has a booming voice lol
She continually came up to the nurses station asking if we can cut this thing off.
It's her secure care ankle bracelet.
We told her it's special because it monitors her heart rate, that it keeps her from falling down, anything to make her happy.
She's a cutie.

Looks like I am on A east tomorrow and Sunday, then on rehab Monday.

We got large pizzas from Jack's to share on the west side.
Theeee End.


----------



## waybomb

Smoking my last Cuban.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First weekend in a long time we didn't go to camp.  Instead I attended a family reunion to which neither my wife or I knew anyone.  Oh well, free lunch I didn't have to cook so not all bad.  LMAO.  Just got back from playing my first saturday service since may.  Weather is still taking a toll on my body.  My stomach muscles around the hernia feel like someone punched me in the gutt, poured gas on it and lit a match.  Not to mention the back feeling like a chain was wrapped around it and attached to a fast moving transport.  And the feet as if the bottoms were full of paper cuts.  But I'm still breathing so life is good.  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

grocery shopping & garbage nite-- yay~ & getting a few drafts. fergot that 1. getting a few drafts--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Starting the day off on a lovely note in pain at 3am. Followed by countless hours of sitting on my butt in pain watching the leaves change colour and fall to the ground creating more work I can't do outside. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like I'm cleaning children's furniture this morning.

Afternoon will be filled with FENCING PRACTICE, we have our first practice of the season today after school.


----------



## pirate_girl

I have today off, so I'll think about doing housework and laundry.

Notice I said think about..


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I have today off, so I'll think about doing housework and laundry.
> 
> Notice I said think about..



I'm "thinking" about work today too.  I hurt my back again on Friday while mowing the yard.  I was going too fast and hit a hole.  When I do something like that it usually eases up in a couple of days but not this time.  We'll give it a little more time and then we'll have to come up with another plan because I can't sit around watching things go to hell around here.  I'm always behind anyway, even when I'm healthy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trying hard to stay awake on only 4 hrs sleep so I can actually sleep tonight. Didn't do much of anything today. This weather change knocked me on my ass

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm "thinking" about work today too.  I hurt my back again on Friday while mowing the yard.  I was going too fast and hit a hole.  When I do something like that it usually eases up in a couple of days but not this time.  We'll give it a little more time and then we'll have to come up with another plan because I can't sit around watching things go to hell around here.  I'm always behind anyway, even when I'm healthy.



I hope your back feels better, Frank. 

Well I did get the housework done, with some folding of towels left for later.
I allow things to build up these days, thinking what the hell, it'll still be there tomorrow.
Not as OCD as I used to be. lol

The weather has changed here too Brian.
Nice cool Autumn weather.
Today is perfect- 73°F/Humidity 25% and breezy.
Oh to be like this year 'round.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm "thinking" about work today too.  I hurt my back again on Friday while mowing the yard.  I was going too fast and hit a hole.  When I do something like that it usually eases up in a couple of days but not this time.  We'll give it a little more time and then we'll have to come up with another plan because I can't sit around watching things go to hell around here.  I'm always behind anyway, even when I'm healthy.


Back pain sucks. I stumbled across a good back pain med that helps me. It's a  life brand extra strength muscle and back pain relief pill. I think one lasts 8 hrs. They're ibuprofen based. That might help. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Two appointments today and the usual weds guitar lessons. This is actually kinda cool. If you will recall last year before I was injured I was working with a young teen with liver problems. He hasn't been doing good lately and is on the waiting list for another transplant. He came to visit me in the hospital after the accident. Anyways. I'm now teaching him guitar lessons every week. So it's nice to still make even a small difference in his life even though I'm not officially working with him and may never be able to again. 

I was feeling good today but this evening I sneezed and felt a sharp pop in my back. So guess who's sleeping in the living room with the heating pad on my back. Yep. And so goes the battle with pain. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Had a really good day today.  Things are looking up... but I came to realize something earlier. Staying on track daily with my meds is actually helping also. I have not felt this stable in a long time. But I just can't stand the fact I need to rely on them.. I feel like less of a person because of it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I figured out what was at the root of my back pain.  Careering in to a hole in the yard didn't help but it is much more sinister than that.  

We have a Sleep Number bed.  I like my side soft and my wife likes it hard ... no jokes, please.  While adjusting her side on Saturday she accidentally pumped my side up to "80".  It's usually at 35 or 40.  I discovered it last night and readjusted it.  Best nights sleep that I've had in a few days and woke up this morning not crippled by back pain.  Don't get me wrong, my back still hurts but not the debilitating pain I was in for the past few days.  I can manage this and if I take it easy for another couple of days I will be back to what is normal for me.  

Now, what to do next?  Was she deliberately trying to cripple me?  Nah!!!  She'd have to push my wheelchair around and that's not happening so it had to be an honest mistake.  She's all apologetic and remorseful at the moment so it might be a good time to get a new gun or a new diesel generator, or perhaps both.  At least something that is on my wish list that I would never buy under normal circumstances.  She really is feeling guilty and I would hate to waste the opportunity.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That'll do it. I need to look into a sleep number bed. I used to prefer a firm bed but now I need soft. My wife prefers firm. That's what puts me on the chair like last night. I only lasted 10 minutes in bed before it felt as though someone took a sledge hammer and repeatedly swung it at the same spot in my back. This getting old shit sucks. 



Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> Had a really good day today.  Things are looking up... but I came to realize something earlier. Staying on track daily with my meds is actually helping also. I have not felt this stable in a long time. But I just can't stand the fact I need to rely on them.. I feel like less of a person because of it.


I know I have to keep a regular schedule with my meds in order to be able to sleep at night and function during the day.   I tried switching to a milder drug for pain with little success so I went back to what works and have to take them at the same time every day in order to function. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

Angelface said:


> Had a really good day today.  Things are looking up... but I came to realize something earlier. Staying on track daily with my meds is actually helping also. I have not felt this stable in a long time. But I just can't stand the fact I need to rely on them.. I feel like less of a person because of it.



Don't feel that way, please.  A lot of people have to take medications including myself.  I have to take a blood pressure med twice a day or I probably wouldn't be here.  I also take an anti-depressant daily.  If it keeps you alive and/or feeling better then go for it.


----------



## zekeusa

If meds improve your quality of life I think you should use them as a tool to feel better!


----------



## Melensdad

zekeusa said:


> If meds improve your quality of life I think you should use them as a tool to feel better!



Agreed.

Many people who feel good stop taking meds.  This happens to people with depression and to people with arthritis and people with all sorts of medical issues that range every type.  The key is to stick with the meds to maintain that good feeling.


----------



## tiredretired

Tire store today.  4 General AT2 tires for my pick up truck.  Also picked up a gallon of Fluid Film to rust proof the underside of my truck as soon as the Tyvek coverall suits I ordered from Amazon come it.  I should have ordered the suits earlier as today was a beautiful day for working outside.  Oh well.


----------



## Angelface

Thanks everyone.  I just sometimes feel ashamed about it. Having Bipolar is embarrassing enough since the majority of society thinks bipolar people are bat shit crazy anyway. But a little more self acceptance should help with that I guess... 

Melensdad, you hit such a good point. That's honestly a huge part of my last breakdown.. I faded off my meds months before since I thought I didn't need them anymore.. Well over time my mental state deteriorated to the point of.. well yah. But things are getting back to normal, so it isn't a cure, but yes it helps.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Accepting that one may need help in the form of medication is half the battle. Heck. In my job I worked with many people who were addicted to oxycodone. Many of which became so addicted that it became their priority. In the end the children suffered and were often placed into foster care. After I had my accident I ended up prescribed the stuff as a pain killer.  I know I'd never make it through the day without it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Going to take the rag top out and go check out the early fall foliage in the mountains.  Supposed to be a beautiful fall day so I think I will enjoy it.  

Later BBQ some Rib-eyes and wash it down with a few Michelob Ultras.  Today will be a good day.  

Cheers everyone.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I have to go get and install 2 new vent covers on the RV.  The sun degraded the old ones to the point where they just crumbled.  Why manufacturers install stuff that can't handle UV light on something that is supposedly made to spend most of its time in the sun is beyond me.  I know, I know.  They install the cheapest crap they can get away with to increase the profit margin.

So, I'll be up on the roof of the RV most of the day but, at least, it's supposed to be beautiful fall weather ... at last!!!


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> I have to go get and install 2 new vent covers on the RV.  The sun degraded the old ones to the point where they just crumbled.  Why manufacturers install stuff that can't handle UV light on something that is supposedly made to spend most of its time in the sun is beyond me.  I know, I know.  They install the cheapest crap they can get away with to increase the profit margin.
> 
> So, I'll be up on the roof of the RV most of the day but, at least, it's supposed to be beautiful fall weather ... at last!!!



Automotive plastic trim has an additive to keep it from doing that, but the side affect is premature fading and splotching of the plastic, giving birth to a whole industry of plastic finish enhancers that mostly do not work.


----------



## waybomb

Vaseline brings back the original color nicely.


----------



## Melensdad

Just got out of "city court" with a verdict of _*'Case Dismissed, you are free to go'
*_
While I was in Spain hiking vandals stole some chain link fencing off one of my properties, spray painted it and the weeds got too high.  City sent me non-compliance tickets for failing to repair my fence, failing to cover over the graffiti, and failure to mow the lawn.

My partner in that property was supposed to take care of it.  He sent "his guys" out there 2 times in 2 months with a weed wacker.  Didn't quite do a good enough job.  

Fortunately everything got fixed when I came back.  Removed the fence posts, painted the graffiti, properly mowed & sprayed weed killer too.  Put down some mulch and trimmed the bushes too.  I had a nice chat with the compliance officer, he is a good guy.  Got off without even a warning, just a clean dismissal.  The downside was I had to sit there from 8:45 to 10:30 this morning ... and its an hour drive from home.  

So I wasted my morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back out to camp today for the second to last weekend. We're planning a season ending thanksgiving potluck next week 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to middle Mass this morning (9:15) and stopped at the diner for pancakes and bacon.
Ali and Maddy have bad colds, the baby is fussy and Ty is taking the day off leaving the tow runs to Noah, Tom or John.
I asked him if he still wants me to come up as planned.
He left it up to me, but sounded tired himself.
I told him to stay in, rest and take care of them and that I'd come visit another time.
So I had a fairly quiet day.
Chef salad for din din.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's Sunday during football season.  I watched 4 games today.  It's just as well as I hurt my back again yesterday.  I got bored and decided start waxing the RV.  Some parts of it were starting to show a definite need for wax.  I was up a ladder, twisted and tweeked it again, just as it was starting to feel better too.  It's not crippling and I'll probably get back to work Monday afternoon doing light stuff.  I hate it when I do something stupid that lays me up for a couple of days but this time the timing could have been a lot worse.  I did feel a little bit guilty watching my wife outside trimming shrubs and groundcover as I sat inside watching my Cowboys.  I said a little bit guilty.  Not enough to go outside and help her but I gave her all the encouragement that I could muster.


----------



## nixon

Working a neighbors horse trailer . Needs new spring shackles .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting a new picture window installed. I discovered some ahole shot a pellet gun at our house this summer and busted the window back in August. 













Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JEV

Kind of weird following a dimwit using a pellet rifle on someone's window. More than likely it was a BB gun, not pellet gun.

Built a couple of gun racks for me and my brother for our basement ranges.











Sighting in my new Walther Parrus Pellet rifle in the basement. Coming in nicely.
.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice. I just picked up a new used 5 gun display cabinet. It's made of solid birch and theoretically has room for 10 guns but the top board that supports the barrels is only notched out for 5 guns. Plus the notches are only big enough for rifles and won't fit my 12 Guage currently. That will soon be remedied. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Up at 4am.. browsing the web.. because sleep doesn't seem to wanna agree with me.. lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That was me two nights ago. Up at 1, then 3 to 5. Then up at 7 for the day. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> That was me two nights ago. Up at 1, then 3 to 5. Then up at 7 for the day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



That's a lovely pattern.. 

They put me on this med called Trazodone.. and it knocks me out pretty good. I have been dreaming a lot lately.. so that's a good sign since I have not dreamed in awhile... and it's been good dreams so far, so that's a plus!!

But last night I didn't take it and I went to bed pretty early.. so yah.. 3 am wake up time :/ However when I do take it.. it takes awhile for me to actually wake up and get going...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's pretty much been my sleep pattern since the accident. Oh well. It is what it is. I'll most likely be on pain meds the rest of my life. 

Usually I get to a deep sleep and rarely if ever recall dreaming. Lately though....ugh....not good. First, I'm in so much pain that I can't get to the deep sleep then I begin dreaming things that wake me up. For example. The other night I woke up hearing my grandfather telling me that everything would be alright and that he would take care of me now. Only thing is that he passed away in 2007. So that meant I was also dead having not survived the accident. Try sleeping after a dream like that. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> That's pretty much been my sleep pattern since the accident. Oh well. It is what it is. I'll most likely be on pain meds the rest of my life.
> 
> Usually I get to a deep sleep and rarely if ever recall dreaming. Lately though....ugh....not good. First, I'm in so much pain that I can't get to the deep sleep then I begin dreaming things that wake me up. For example. The other night I woke up hearing my grandfather telling me that everything would be alright and that he would take care of me now. Only thing is that he passed away in 2007. So that meant I was also dead having not survived the accident. Try sleeping after a dream like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Oh my... I couldn't even imagine...  that's something that will forever stick with you.. just keep fighting, I think you are a pretty strong person!

Every now and then I dream about my sister who was killed years ago Sometimes it's so real and everything just seems perfect again and then you wake up to a dark cold room and instantly relive the moment it happened.. its pretty awful. But just keep those thoughts in moderation, even tho you think about it everyday.. because it can really affect you in many ways.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sure was a crazy night!
First of all we had to send out a resident who was a family doctor here in town for years.
I guess he'd been having stomach problems and was consulting with our house doctor for a couple of days.
Morning nurse told me that in report today.
Tonight around 7 he started vomiting violently and said to me "kid, I think I need to go to the hospital" I said doc, you know the deal, I'll make the call"
He's got something major brewing for sure.

Then a man with Parkinson's back on rehab had a seizure type heart attack (or both) so he got sent out too.
Then there were two falls in assisted living, broken leg and hip.
The EMS sure were kept busy tonight.

THEN our laundry lady just walked out without telling anyone.
I saw her once around 5:30ish going down B east towards the laundry room.
The girls told me the laundry bins were full and wondered why, so I paged the west side and rehab and they said theirs were too.
The maintenance guy went back there and said the lights were off, that all 4 dryers and washers were full and that she had left her keys on the folding table.
So he called head of housekeeping.
She was pissed. She came in at 8 and said she'd have to stay until at least 1am to get things done and then be back in at 6 in the morning.

Needless to say, the director of nursing was hot from all the calls she was getting.
Our administrator isn't going to be too happy tomorrow morning either.
yikes!


----------



## bczoom

Angelface said:


> They put me on this med called Trazodone.. and it knocks me out pretty good. I have been dreaming a lot lately.. so that's a good sign since I have not dreamed in awhile... and it's been good dreams so far, so that's a plus!!
> 
> But last night I didn't take it and I went to bed pretty early.. so yah.. 3 am wake up time :/ However when I do take it.. it takes awhile for me to actually wake up and get going...


As it relates to Trazadone, it helps get you to sleep and keep you sleeping.  I won't take one if I have to be awake within 4 hours.  If you need something just to get you to sleep, talk to your doc about Ambien instead.  It'll put you to sleep but doesn't have the long duration Trazodone has.


----------



## Angelface

bczoom said:


> As it relates to Trazadone, it helps get you to sleep and keep you sleeping.  I won't take one if I have to be awake within 4 hours.  If you need something just to get you to sleep, talk to your doc about Ambien instead.  It'll put you to sleep but doesn't have the long duration Trazodone has.



Yah I was on Ambien before this and I quit taking it because apparently I was sleep walking and having conversations with myself while still being asleep..Lol So it freaked me out.


----------



## Melensdad

Packing the car.  Leaving for North Carolina in about 2.5 hours.  Parent's Weekend at Wake Forest.  This is our last year for this.  Its not even fun.  So this year we are missing the organized events, going down early, spending time with Melen.  We do have tickets to the football game but probably wasted that $$$ since the weather forecast is looking like rain.


----------



## waybomb

Trying to convince my kid, who lives 1/2 mile from the ocean in North Palm Beach to get the hell outa there. He's got water on three sides.
His house is 12 ASL.

I can't find a clear storm surge prediction site for certain addresses, but simply the general area. Looks like 10' of water, which leaves two feet.

I told him get in the car, load up anything of value, and drive to the other side of the state tomorrow at noon, and drive back Friday.

Take a vacation.


----------



## tiredretired

More rust proofing on the truck, mowed the lawn and started putting lawn furniture away for the winter.  Fall is here full swing with the foliage projected to be peak this weekend.


----------



## Angelface

I think I have officially lost my mind... So I had a moment in this house all by myself for a bit and went to go take a shower in the bathroom that is attached to the master bedroom... Well I left bedroom door open, went into the bathroom to turn the water on, and all the sudden the bedroom door slams shut... I was so freaked out that I couldn't get myself to open that door til I listened for like 10 mins. Haha

Now I don't believe in that paranormal stuff... but whatever caused that freaked me out!! lol


----------



## Catavenger

Angelface said:


> I think I have officially lost my mind... So I had a moment in this house all by myself for a bit and went to go take a shower in the bathroom that is attached to the master bedroom... Well I left bedroom door open, went into the bathroom to turn the water on, and all the sudden the bedroom door slams shut... I was so freaked out that I couldn't get myself to open that door til I listened for like 10 mins. Haha
> 
> Now I don't believe in that paranormal stuff... but whatever caused that freaked me out!! lol



Hey that's nothing. I have a big entertainment center with two big drawers on the bottom.
Once while I was sitting in my living room I saw a drawer open up without anyone opening it up. That's right I was the only person in my house and the drawer opened up. SPOOKY. Although shocked I had to investigate. I saw that there is no back behind the drawers (they run on rails). One of my cats had got behind the entertainment center and was pushing the drawer open.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had to work overtime until my relief showed up.
It's okay tho, I have tomorrow off.


----------



## bczoom

Angelface said:


> I think I have officially lost my mind... So I had a moment in this house all by myself for a bit and went to go take a shower in the bathroom that is attached to the master bedroom... Well I left bedroom door open, went into the bathroom to turn the water on, and all the sudden the bedroom door slams shut... I was so freaked out that I couldn't get myself to open that door til I listened for like 10 mins. Haha
> 
> Now I don't believe in that paranormal stuff... but whatever caused that freaked me out!! lol


Was the bathroom or bedroom window open?  If so, that will do it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chillaxin'... all day.
Ahhh, this is going to be nice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio. Then out to pick up supplies to repair the exhaust on the small atv. It's an 89. The muffler blew a whole in it last weekend. I have a theory on how to repair it. More on that later. Let's just say. ......she'll be redneckified. Lmao

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leni

Angelface said:


> I think I have officially lost my mind... So I had a moment in this house all by myself for a bit and went to go take a shower in the bathroom that is attached to the master bedroom... Well I left bedroom door open, went into the bathroom to turn the water on, and all the sudden the bedroom door slams shut... I was so freaked out that I couldn't get myself to open that door til I listened for like 10 mins. Haha
> 
> Now I don't believe in that paranormal stuff... but whatever caused that freaked me out!! lol



I've had that happen several times.  When a door is left open or there is an open window the air pressure will do that every time especially if there is a breeze outside.  Now I put a door stop at the door to prevent that.


----------



## bczoom

NorthernRedneck said:


> Physio. Then out to pick up supplies to repair the exhaust on the small atv. It's an 89. The muffler blew a whole in it last weekend. I have a theory on how to repair it. More on that later. Let's just say. ......she'll be redneckified. Lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Have you looked at FiberFix?
https://www.fiberfix.com/

It's a tape that's 100 times stronger than duct tape.  Their heat wrap can withstand 850°F which is plenty for a muffler.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks for the tip. I used spider patch putty and....well....let you guess. Lmao









[emoji12] yep. That would be the leftover can from the beans I had for lunch. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bczoom

I'll give the patch a couple years but bet that can will be rotted out in a few months...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bczoom said:


> I'll give the patch a couple years but bet that can will be rotted out in a few months...


i agree.  It was a quick cheap fix to buy me some time to source a replacement exhaust.  Ebay has one but I'm waiting to see which way the exchange rate goes before ordering it.  No rush this fall since it will be stored for the winter after this weekend.  I basically coated the inside of the can with the spider patch stuff as well as the outside of the muffler before joining the two.  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I took two walks today.
One in the early afternoon and another just before sunset with my good neighbour friend, Brenda.
Did some light housework, made butterfly chops and sweet potato for dinner, then had some lime sherbet whilst watching Jeopardy.
I also made plans to go see my son and grands for next weekend off.
Might even spend the night this time, but would have to let Gretchen stay at the vets kennel.
She wouldn't mind, she likes it there.


----------



## Angelface

Catavenger said:


> Hey that's nothing. I have a big entertainment center with two big drawers on the bottom.
> Once while I was sitting in my living room I saw a drawer open up without anyone opening it up. That's right I was the only person in my house and the drawer opened up. SPOOKY. Although shocked I had to investigate. I saw that there is no back behind the drawers (they run on rails). One of my cats had got behind the entertainment center and was pushing the drawer open.



Oh god... I wouldn't even be brave enough to investigate that... I wpuld leave the house and never come back.. haha

Leni and bczoom. Thats it.. I think... Theres a hole between the swamp cooler and the window.. so im thinking the wind thru that caused it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Might even spend the night this time, but would have to let Gretchen stay at the vets kennel.
> She wouldn't mind, she likes it there.



When we go traveling, if the dogs don't come with us they spend the time at a boarding kennel.  It's really embarrassing to see how excited they get when they arrive at the kennel.  They seem to love it there which is a relief because if they didn't like it, we wouldn't be going anywhere.


----------



## Catavenger

I'm doing laundry. 
I dragged some junk to the alley.
We are having bulk (alley) trash pick up. We are only supposed to put out stuff like big branches and junk that won't fit in the dumpster three times a year in the alley.
Only had one petit mal seizure so far. So far so good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting ready to head out the door for work 
This is my long weekend on, today thru Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting ready to head out to camp for the long weekend. Thanksgiving up here. We're doing a potluck turkey dinner with everyone out there. It'll be a cold one. Just a couple hours north they were getting SNOW this morning. This will definitely be it for camping. Time to winterize everything. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Angelface said:


> Oh god... I wouldn't even be brave enough to investigate that... I wpuld leave the house and never come back.. haha
> 
> Leni and bczoom. Thats it.. I think... Theres a hole between the swamp cooler and the window.. so im thinking the wind thru that caused it.


  Hey I'm not the only person who calls them Swamp Coolers. 
When I was growing up everyone called them that.
I guess most of the people here have moved here from somewhere else.
I have to call them evaporative coolers. And the spell checker just told me that 





> evaporative


isn't even a word.


----------



## Leni

I was born and raised here in the San Fernando valley.  Always called them swamp coolers.  My Dad built  ours from scratch.  Worked beautifully.


----------



## Catavenger

Leni said:


> I was born and raised here in the San Fernando valley. Always called them swamp coolers. My Dad built ours from scratch. Worked beautifully.


 
 Anyone here call sliding doors Arcadia doors?
 We always did. I looked it up and that's just a brand of those doors.


----------



## Leni

Angelface, close that hole with something.  Warm air is coming in through it which defeats why you have air conditioning.  Besides you don't need any more scares.


----------



## Angelface

Leni said:


> Angelface, close that hole with something.  Warm air is coming in through it which defeats why you have air conditioning.  Besides you don't need any more scares.



Thanks  I actually need to get it out of the window since it's finally getting colder.. I just need the help to do it... I'm sure I can bug my dad enough to help... Speaking of which, that's what he always called them when I was little, so I thought that is what they where called. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now, I am browsing the forum.
Good day today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rainy morning at camp. Fired up the furnace and put on a movie 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I put in for time off, the 14th thru the 20th.
I'll have to wait and see if it gets approved by boss lady on Monday.
Need the time off to be able to be there part of the time for my grandbabies and Mom while Dad (son Ty) is away in Florida on an offer he couldn't refuse along with another towing company.
... more on that later in the month, I'm not allowed to say anything just yet, but he's going to send pictures.


Had a good day on A east.
I ate what the main dinner offering was at work, cottage pie and a salad.
Certainly not traditional cottage pie as I've come to know it, but good enough.


----------



## pirate_girl

Finishing up eating brunch so I can get ready for work.
It's cool and very lovely outside- 58 degrees


----------



## JEV

Did a camo paint job on my Crosman 2400KT. Reduce my profile in the squirrel woods.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

looks good!  

We packed up camp for the season this morning and came back to town.  Now for 5 months of staring out the window in pain.  Ugh

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a fabulous day at work.
Now looking forward to having tomorrow off.


----------



## pirate_girl

So far.. went to the diner for breakfast (western omelet and cinnamon toast), may go get my hair trimmed later today.
I'll work a couple of walks in at some point as it's gorgeous weather for it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rough day today. Barely made it to the truck to drag my butt down to physio. Absolutely no strength in my legs and feet have little to no feeling. Came home. Barely made it to the living room without collapsing. Only able to get up long enough to get some lunch. Yes. My life sucks. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Rough day today. Barely made it to the truck to drag my butt down to physio. Absolutely no strength in my legs and feet have little to no feeling. Came home. Barely made it to the living room without collapsing. Only able to get up long enough to get some lunch. Yes. *My life sucks. *
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Maybe only today does.


Hope you get to feeling better Brian.


----------



## Doc

Sounds rough Brian.   keep at it.  Hopefully it will get better.   My back is killing me today, but it's my fault.   I did road maintenance yesterday.  Dug a trench across the road.   Got a 10' section of perforated pipe buried it with big gravel.  Now what used to be a mud hole at the bottom of a steep hill, should be nice and dry I hope.     Only problem is I have a lot of the ton of gravel I got still in the trailer and it needs unloaded.  I planned to do it when I got off work today.   I don't think that's going to happen.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## bczoom

Doc - Can you get your FEL into the trailer and back drag it out?  (Or if the trailer is big enough, put some jack stands under the back of the trailer then drive your tractor up the back and scoop it out with the FEL.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Maybe only today does.
> 
> 
> Hope you get to feeling better Brian.


I hope so too. I feel not too bad some days and get crap done then have a day like today that knocks me on my ass. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> Doc - Can you get your FEL into the trailer and back drag it out?  (Or if the trailer is big enough, put some jack stands under the back of the trailer then drive your tractor up the back and scoop it out with the FEL.


Thanks or the ideas BC.   I went ahead and shoveled some more after work, it was not to bad.  Thought it might loosen up my back.  Not sure if it did but I got a good bit more out.  
I've tried dumping out of this trailer before.  Got it on a steep hill and tried to empty it.   Result were less than satifying.   If I take the teeth off my bucket I could back drag the back half of the bed.  But I can use the exercise.   So, slow but sure I will get er done.    Next time I'm rentng a dump trailer.  Problem soved.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trying to figure out how to do the profile colours and background stuff.

Should have left well enough alone lol

Will work on it more later.


----------



## deand1

Worked with my new lab pup Nellie.  With my first lab I used a shock collar from early/young until she was an older adult.  She trained easily but I made some mistakes with the shock collar that I always felt bad about.

With Nellie, I decided to not use the shock collar.  It takes a lot of patience with pups when you are only using positive feedback and reward treats.  She is happy, and I am pissed off at times.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nice dog!  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

My director of nursing approved my requested days off.
The 14th thru the 20th. 

I got the second choice for dinner at work, tuna melt on wheat and tomato soup.
Big mistake, my stomach went into a full blown WTH did you just eat thing lol
Should have taken the leftover spaghetti I made yesterday.

It's raining gently right now.
Tomorrow it's supposed to only be 60, dipping down to 38 at night.
That was my day.


----------



## Catavenger

A friend of mine is in a hospital in pretty bad shape.
Since she is out of state I can't visit her but I can call her. A few day ago I called her and ask if there was anything I could send her. Most people know that I have hundreds of books. She just wanted me to pick out  some books she might like and send them to her.
I walked about 3/4 of a mile to a contract post office to mail them back to her parents to take to her. The funny thing was it cost me $15 postage to mail used books that all together probably were worth less than five dollars.
 Oh well she is going to get her books.
Her nickname is Frosty.  Please include her in your prayers. Don't worry I know God will know who "Frosty" is.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I washed and waxed the car.  It's looking GOOD.  

Since I still had some suds in the bucket, I washed and waxed the Kubota B2400.  I know, I know, I'm the guy that all tractor owners joke about.  The one that waxes their tractor.  I can't help it, I'm anal.  If it helps any, I also washed and waxed the Gator.

I started to power wash the deck around the "office".  I didn't finish but I'll get it done tomorrow.  When I built the deck I put the trex boards too close together, the rain water doesn't drain through it because it easily silts up.  I'll put in a 4" drain tomorrow and I may get my circular saw out and "open" up the space between the boards at strategic places. 

Man, it just never stops!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting tired just reading that. Lol. 

I woke up this morning with all these plans to go outside this morning and start putting stuff away before the snow flies in a few weeks. That lasted about 30 seconds till I tried getting out of bed and my legs nearly gave out on me. Two hours later and the kids are off to school. I made it outside and one look at the back yard and I about lost my cool. Those kids are going to be doing some work after school. I'm back inside with both legs burning and feet tingling. Guess it's another day of sitting on my butt in pain. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Cleaning up the dead flowers from the beds after that freeze the other night.  Supposed to rain this afternoon so I would say a nice nap will be in order after all that hard work.  

Tomorrow, not supposed to get out of the 40's so maybe the first wood fire of the season will be in order.  

Life is grand.


----------



## Catavenger

I spent $741 for a toilet and installation.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had a good meeting with my lawyer and occupational therapist this afternoon. It's hard to stay positive when I can barely walk these days but at least I have a few good things going on that'll help me in the future. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Today was pretty hectic and am glad it's over.
Just silly stuff, one thing after another.
Knowing I'll have a whole week off now is very nice.

As for tomorrow, don't really have any plans right now.
Catch up on cleaning and laundry and just relax.

The furnace may kick on over night since it's supposed to dip down to 38.
Feels okay in here right now. I prefer to keep it cool if Gretchen isn't bothered.
Indian Summer is on the way anyhow.
The leaves are just now beginning to turn.


----------



## EastTexFrank

EastTexFrank said:


> I'll put in a 4" drain tomorrow and I may get my circular saw out and "open" up the space between the boards at strategic places.



Got it all done.  Actually, it was 3" drains.  Opened up the joints between boards in places with the circular saw.  Took it for a test drive with a water hose and it's draining like a sieve.  We'll see how it does when it actually rains, if it ever rains again!!!

Man, I'm going to pay for today's exertions.  My back is killing me.  It may take me a couple of days to recover from this but that's another thing checked off the the to-do list.


----------



## nixon

Me ? I'm sitting in ICU attached to the macine that goes BING ! Was feeling pretty rough for a couple of weeks . Turns out that  I had close to 900 ml of blood in my heart cavity .( big ass needle used to drain it )  so, depending on what the machine that goes BING says ,Imay get outta here soon .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Stay safe and healthy Nixon. Doesn't sound fun. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Making Halloween decorations... why? because what else is there to do on a Friday night?  I have a feeling however because of this stupid creepy clown crap going on, Halloween is going to be different this year. Oh well.. 

It's hard to believe we are coming in on the closing months of this year... what a year its been.. I can still remember the happy new years posts on here like it was yesterday. But that's okay, I welcome 2017 with open arms.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got all the housework done, in-between talked with my sons and the wee ones, took a chilly walk in a jacket, reheated leftover spaghetti for dinner.
Napped too. I love me an afternoon nap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trying to keep my chin up. The legs and feet took a $hit kicking this week with the colder temp. Walking is becoming more difficult. It's difficult to keep from becoming depressed sitting here day after day staring out the window. I'm very independent and take pride in doing things myself. Whether it be home repairs mechanical work or whatever. I enjoy getting out at cutting firewood for camp. 

Now, I had to buy wood this summer. I have slowly had to swallow my pride and bring the vehicles in to garages to get repaired and pay outrageous labor costs. Now, I've just contracted someone to come do my driveway this winter. And there's talk of getting me home care services to come in and assist me during the day. At first glance I appear normal but I've now taken to using two canes to help me get around the house. And discussions are now taking place to find a more handicapped accessible house for the future when I'm in need of a walker full time. 

It all boils down to severe nerve damage going from my back to my legs and feet and every time the muscles in my back tense up it sends a pulsing pain all the way to my feet. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

my doctor saw me early on; got a few drafts when he went; took a nap; spoke to my pal & my Mom; listening to my television, indulging in a snack TBD-- cheese & fruit sounds yummy~


----------



## nixon

Still in the ICU . Things just got a bit more complicated than I would have liked . They found cancer cells in the fluids the removed from me . So it looks like I get to watch football ,and hand out tips on how they can improve their hospital food this weekend .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That sucks Nixon. I'll keep you in my prayers 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

Catavenger said:


> I spent $741 for a toilet and installation.




I would have went with a 5 gallon bucket and new toilet seat.


----------



## MrLiberty

Have to add a lot of people to my pray list.  That's OK I don't mind a bit.  You guys are all the best.


----------



## Doc

bczoom said:


> Doc - Can you get your FEL into the trailer and back drag it out?  (Or if the trailer is big enough, put some jack stands under the back of the trailer then drive your tractor up the back and scoop it out with the FEL.


To give credit where credit is due.  BC, I thought I only had a little left to shovel so I didn't consider your idea.  I played golf yesterday so my back was hurting a bit before I started today.  The more it hurt the more I considered your idea.   I took off the tooth bar on the FEL and did much like you said.  Pulled in from the rear and scraped the gravel out.   Much better than shoveling.   I and my back both thank you.   Great suggestion.


----------



## Doc

Prayers on the way John.   I'm sure they just need your assistance to get them running smoother and more efficiently.   Get er done and in the mean time get better.   Take care and try to take it easy on the nurses.


----------



## Melensdad

Nothing much until this afternoon.  Then going to Chinatown with my wife & widow friend of ours.  We are meeting her new "boyfriend" for dinner.  

As I now have high blood pressure the sodium in the soy sauce should not be a problem ... right?!?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to men's breakfast at the church this morning then came home to rest my back and legs before heading back there to play the 5pm service.


----------



## Angelface

Going with some friends to a college football game.. Should be fun... Just it's been raining non stop. Not sure if I should participate in drinking however... just it's a trigger of negative emotions.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Angelface said:


> Not sure if I should participate in drinking in however... just it's a trigger of negative emotions.



If thats how you feel, stick with that. Don't let peer pressure lure you in.


----------



## Angelface

OhioTC18 said:


> If thats how you feel, stick with that. Don't let peer pressure lure you in.



Thanks, yah and plus it probably wouldn't mix well with the meds that is supposed help stabilize my moods.


----------



## tiredretired

nixon said:


> Still in the ICU . Things just got a bit more complicated than I would have liked . They found cancer cells in the fluids the removed from me . So it looks like I get to watch football ,and hand out tips on how they can improve their hospital food this weekend .



Thoughts and prayers go out to you buddy.  Take care and get better.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Thanks, yah and plus it probably wouldn't mix well with the meds that is supposed help stabilize my moods.



Stay here with us where it's warm and dry.


----------



## waybomb

Boating season is over for 2016. Boats put away.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just hanging out on the forum watching y'all post.


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Still in the ICU . Things just got a bit more complicated than I would have liked . They found cancer cells in the fluids the removed from me . So it looks like I get to watch football ,and hand out tips on how they can improve their hospital food this weekend .



Get better soon.
Meanwhile, here's something to make you smile.
I'd have found some Python for you, but this will have to do.


----------



## Doc

waybomb said:


> Boating season is over for 2016. Boats put away.


Not here in buckeye land.  We boated today and plan to be out there tomorrow.  Temps tomorrow are predicted to get to 82.   Nice.    

October boating is awesome!!!!!    It has been a lot of years since our schedule permitted us to boat in Oct.   There is always a good weekend but usually our sceudule for things we put off during boating season gets in the way.   Not this weekend thank goodness.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I could be out boating still but it is covered up with a Ridge pole and tarp for the winter. Besides. If I could only manage 45 minutes in the boat back in July I couldn't imagine going now. That's about the extent of my duration ability right now. Just another thing I can no longer do. Oh well. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Stay here with us where it's warm and dry.



Lol well I wish I did. It was fun, but by halftime we were pretty all soaked from the non stop rain. So we left and hit up an Applebee's for some food and laughs before calling it a night.  I've never been to a game before, but like the crowd all cheering and stomping made it a intresting experience. Some people however REALLY get into it...


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of rain, Angel.. lol
Yep, looks like I won't be doing anything outside for the better part of the afternoon.
Did go to middle Mass earlier though.
Nothing else much planned for today except going back to the church festival again this evening before it ends.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well I had a wonderful day, relaxing and eating leftover festival food.
The noodles and dressing were the bomb.
Our church has a noodle club. Those women make them year round for various things going on at church, like Christmas and Thanksgiving dinners, the fest of course and fundraisers.

Never did make it back up there as my friend Susan messaged me and said it was crazy packed.
Rainy days and Sundays always make me smile.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's Sunday.  It's football.  That's what I did all day.  I don't regret a thing!!!!


----------



## luvs

i believe getting boots & shoppin 'w/ my pal-- & we hafta get halloween items--


----------



## luvs

we went to a showing fer my pal's Dad, that has gone onto Heaven-- may he be in peace~~


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Speaking of rain, Angel.. lol
> Yep, looks like I won't be doing anything outside for the better part of the afternoon.
> Did go to middle Mass earlier though.
> Nothing else much planned for today except going back to the church festival again this evening before it ends.


That rain surprises me.   We had all sunshine and beautiful weather.   Boated most of the day, last day of boating for sure.  Winterize da boat next Monday.   
Also sold the Solara last night.   So I'll be car shopping today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> That rain surprises me.   We had all sunshine and beautiful weather.   Boated most of the day, last day of boating for sure.  Winterize da boat next Monday.
> Also sold the Solara last night.   So I'll be car shopping today.


Yes, I know.
The radar snap there shows it looking messy and heavy, but by the time the rain made it's way into Ohio, the whole system curled up and started to lessen.
We did see a good steady shower for a time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Having one of these installed on the truck so I can use the scooter around town without struggling with ramps in the back of the truck. Has to be wired for the electric controls. 

http://www.topmobility.com/media/ca...8d27136e95/b/r/bruno-chariot-lift-carrier.jpg

For anyone curious, it mounts right into a 2" receiver hitch but doesn't pivot like a trailer. Instead, it is basically an extension of the frame on the vehicle. All the weight is supported by the tires that rotate freely 360 degrees. This was supposed to be installed at the beginning of August. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Sure is breezy and warm outside!

I've got a couple of appointments later this afternoon, then plan on having mexican for dinner tonight.
With an old friend.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rough day today. Slept on the chair last night as it's softer on my back. Been having constant throbbing pain in my left leg. Swelling in my foot is making walking more than 30 feet very painful. The swelling which initially only in my toes has now spread to my heel. Good thing the lift is being installed on the truck. It's going to be a saviour this winter as my mobility reduces because of this swelling. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to the dentist... then to the chiropractor after.
Stopped by the library to check the new non-fiction and flip through some mags then out to din din.
Steak fajitas and iced tea for me-Jane had a deluxe burrito and a Negra Modelo.
Sure was nice seeing her again.


----------



## Catavenger

Took the bus and got some really BAD Chinese food (disappointing because I usually like their food). Then walked across the street and waited way to long and got a haircut. Then it was past my time for my daily dose of pills (as opposed to my evening dose of pills).
Unless the places are right by each other it's really hard to get more than one thing done in a day by bus.


----------



## Angelface

Had an appointment today.. apparently I have OCD bad enough that needs treated. Yay me for even more medication and more therapy.. At this point it's safe to say I am a total nutcase.  But in the road to a more stable quality of life is self acceptance and learning to overcome the challenges... even if you don't want to accept it.


----------



## pirate_girl

My youngest son Ty is now on the road, somewhere in WV heading for North Carolina with his and another towing company.
Part of hurricane relief effort and that kind of thing.
The Florida gig got cancelled.
This was around Beckley earlier in the day, then Nitro for gas, then last I heard from him.

Proud of my boy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Had an appointment today.. apparently I have OCD bad enough that needs treated. Yay me for even more medication and more therapy.. At this point it's safe to say *I am a total nutcase.*  But in the road to a more stable quality of life is self acceptance and learning to overcome the challenges... even if you don't want to accept it.



No you aren't.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What she said. Everyone has challenges. Heck. Look at me. You think I'm happy being 39 and barely able to walk anymore?  Life is what you make it. We are all dealt crap at one point or another. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> What she said. Everyone has challenges. Heck. Look at me. You think I'm happy being 39 and barely able to walk anymore?  Life is what you make it. We are all dealt crap at one point or another.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



That's right.
We all have.
Every single one of us on the forum have had a hard time, dealt with more crap than we could ever imagine at one time, I'd wager.
That's what life is.
Ups and downs.
A test of strength and knowing you will come out on the other side having learned that you were always stronger than you ever thought possible.


----------



## Angelface

You are both so very right... Honestly, I never thought professional help would actually help. But it is.. I finally caved and let out some of my most inner demons I have been dealing with behind closed doors almost all my life. Hearing that this can be treated took a huge weight off my shoulders. He seen some of the issues I had, but would just get angry or make fun of me for it most of the time. The worst was when he would talk to all his friends in front of me about my quirks. I can't honestly describe how devastated that made me feel and I would just beat myself up for days about it..

But hearing that I am not alone on this did wonders and it's something I can finally accept and overcome. But yes it's true.. no one is perfect. One of the worst mistakes in life is to hold yourself up to perfection.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's good that you're talking to a professional.
But, just remember this, you get what you choose to take away from those sessions.
*Let go of the past.*
*Know that you are not alone.*
*You were born to be real.*
*Not perfect.*
*No one is.*

Sleep on that and keep rolling it around in your mind.



... and hugs.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> It's good that you're talking to a professional.
> But, just remember this, you get what you choose to take away from those sessions.
> *Let go of the past.*
> *Know that you are not alone.*
> *You were born to be real.*
> *Not perfect.*
> *No one is.*
> 
> Sleep on that and keep rolling it around in your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ... and hugs.



Perfect words  to read right before I close my eyes. Thank you with many hugs back!  <3


----------



## nixon

Getting ready for them to open me up and cut a drain in my pericardium ,and get some biopsy material . After that , I'll probably take the rest of the day off


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nixon said:


> Getting ready for them to open me up and cut a drain in my pericardium ,and get some biopsy material . After that , I'll probably take the rest of the day off


Continued prayers. 

Busy day for me today. First meeting with a specialist in a chronic pain management program this morning. Then off for yet another mri of my liver to be certain that everything is still OK in there before making plans to cut me open in December/January for an insitional hernia. They are talking a mesh and a flap to repair it. That will mean a week in the hospital then 6 weeks bed rest at home. The week in the hospital is because of my mobility issues and history of blood clots. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Getting ready for them to open me up and cut a drain in my pericardium ,and get some biopsy material . After that , I'll probably take the rest of the day off


Hope it all goes well, John.


----------



## Leni

nixon said:


> Getting ready for them to open me up and cut a drain in my pericardium ,and get some biopsy material . After that , I'll probably take the rest of the day off



As she said.  And please no unpleasant surprises.


----------



## pirate_girl

This was card night with the girls playing 500 and euchre.
I made some crab salad sliders using the Hawaiian dinner rolls.
Between myself, those 3 and the husband of the hostess, there weren't any left.
Made cucumber salad too; the very basic recipe adding onion, vinegar, sugar and dried dill.

Heard from my boy today concerning the tow trip; - "We are getting all disabled and damaged cars that have been deemed totaled by the insurance adjusters. Then take them to a secure lot for a company who recycles wrecked vehicles, or auctions off parts".


----------



## MrLiberty

Angelface said:


> Had an appointment today.. apparently I have OCD bad enough that needs treated. Yay me for even more medication and more therapy.. At this point it's safe to say I am a total nutcase.  But in the road to a more stable quality of life is self acceptance and learning to overcome the challenges... even if you don't want to accept it.




Don't worry Angel, they say I'm twisted, but the voices inside my head say something else all together.......Bwaaaahahaha!  

You're young, healthy, good looking, and you got your whole life ahead of you.  Only you can determine the outcome, and I doubt that you will make the wrong choice.


----------



## Angelface

MrLiberty said:


> Don't worry Angel, they say I'm twisted, but the voices inside my head say something else all together.......Bwaaaahahaha!
> 
> You're young, healthy, good looking, and you got your whole life ahead of you.  Only you can determine the outcome, and I doubt that you will make the wrong choice.



I was relaxing here on the couch, wearing my favorite comfys and eating ice cream while listening to Pandora thinking tonight was a pretty good night.. Then I read that and it made it perfect. Thank you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I was relaxing here on the couch, wearing my favorite comfys and eating ice cream while listening to Pandora thinking tonight was a pretty good night.. Then I read that and it made it perfect. Thank you.



You need to smile too.

I posted this on the cooking forum today.

Did you laugh? lol


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> You need to smile too.
> 
> I posted this on the cooking forum today.
> 
> Did you laugh? lol



Hah! yes!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Hah! yes!!!



Just doin' my job. lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

I smoked two 10# pork butts today.  Please no jokes!!!  I used my newish electric smoker and it worked quite well.  I think that I'm going to like that thing.  

Added to the 6 I smoked previously, that makes about 80# of pulled pork sandwiches.  I wish that my wife would get over this catering fetish that she has and maybe I could ease up a bit.  Between a "Caring and Sharing" spaghetti lunch for 200 plus and the local airport pulled pork sandwich lunch for at least 100, I'm tired.  All I want are chicken wings and a beer!!!!  Who wants to join me????

If I make it through this next week, I should be on easy street.  Then maybe I can get back to the things that I need to be doing.  It's no fun being married to a compulsive volunteer.  Well, yes it is but I'm not going to admit it!!!!


----------



## MrLiberty

EastTexFrank said:


> I* smoked two 10# pork butts today. * Please no jokes!!!  I used my newish electric smoker and it worked quite well.  I think that I'm going to like that thing.
> 
> Added to the 6 I smoked previously, that makes about 80# of pulled pork sandwiches.  I wish that my wife would get over this catering fetish that she has and maybe I could ease up a bit.  Between a "Caring and Sharing" spaghetti lunch for 200 plus and the local airport pulled pork sandwich lunch for at least 100, I'm tired.  All I want are chicken wings and a beer!!!!  Who wants to join me????
> 
> If I make it through this next week, I should be on easy street.  Then maybe I can get back to the things that I need to be doing.  It's no fun being married to a compulsive volunteer.  Well, yes it is but I'm not going to admit it!!!!



I take it is was the right cheek and the left cheek?  

Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## pirate_girl

Shopping, running some old clothing to the Goodwill, stopping someplace to eat.
Probably Bob Evans, for something horribly fattening and delightful.


----------



## zekeusa

Trying to get my laptop to work. It won't let me in. freak'in windows 10


----------



## bczoom

Just wrapped up my day job.

Now heading out to cut/split some firewood for a guy down the road.  _He has a new but small chainsaw and no splitter.  Doesn't have a chance with the 24" oak trees he has.  I'll need to quarter them splitting vertically just so I can lift them up to the trailer or RTV bed._


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Working on the scooter lift to work out a few glitches. More like improvements to the way it mounts. 

For some stupid reason the factory wants it bolted permanently to the 2"receiver on the truck instead of a standard hitch pin to hold it on. I'll be fixing that problem. That's what happens when an engineer designs something mechanical. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Working on the scooter lift to work out a few glitches. More like improvements to the way it mounts.
> 
> For some stupid reason the factory wants it bolted permanently to the 2"receiver on the truck instead of a standard hitch pin to hold it on. I'll be fixing that problem. That's what happens when an engineer designs something mechanical.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Probably more the lawyers than the engineers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I have to agree on that one. The dealer here agrees with me on how to solve the problem but can't offially modify it to fix it until the solution comes from the factory. Problem is that the thing comes standard with only an inch and a quarter receiver shafts designed for cars and minivans. The company didn't take into account the fact that someone might have a 2 inch receiver on a truck. So instead of a standard 2" into 1 1/4" adapter they came up with their own adapter that fits tightly for side to side play in the receiver but has close to 3/4" of up and down play.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I got the turkey and dressing dinner at Bob Evans, no mashed and gravy to go with.
Chose green beans and a side salad for the two sides.
Now watching the Elephant and Jackass show(down?)


----------



## Angelface

I had an odd and unpleasant experience grocery shopping today..  I was in an aisle and all the sudden this guy comes up behind me and then the conversation below happened.. the best that i can remember anyway..

Him: So who are you voting for?

Me: Umm.. you know.. I'm not really sure, I don't really like either to be honest... (I didn't really wanna say who because I didn't know where this guy was going with this)

Him: You don't know? You should, you don't have much time left.

Me: Sure..

Him: So if at this moment if someone had a gun to your head, who would you say?

Me: I'd probably just keep my mouth shut and take my chances with what would happen next

Him: Do you have kids?

Me: Yes...

Him: So if their lives where at stake, who would you say?

Me: I need to get going, I have a lot to do.. so have a nice day.

 I don't think anyone has a right to invade your personal space and thoughts like that.. What a weirdo. I may have not seen many elections in my life time, but this one seems to be bringing out the worst in people..


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I don't think anyone has a right to invade your personal space and thoughts like that.. What a weirdo. I may have not seen many elections in my life time, but *this one seems to be bringing out the worst in people*..



It is.


----------



## MrLiberty

Angelface said:


> I had an odd and unpleasant experience grocery shopping today..  I was in an aisle and all the sudden this guy comes up behind me and then the conversation below happened.. the best that i can remember anyway..
> 
> Him: So who are you voting for?
> 
> Me: Umm.. you know.. I'm not really sure, I don't really like either to be honest... (I didn't really wanna say who because I didn't know where this guy was going with this)
> 
> Him: You don't know? You should, you don't have much time left.
> 
> Me: Sure..
> 
> Him: So if at this moment if someone had a gun to your head, who would you say?
> 
> Me: I'd probably just keep my mouth shut and take my chances with what would happen next
> 
> Him: Do you have kids?
> 
> Me: Yes...
> 
> Him: So if their lives where at stake, who would you say?
> 
> Me: I need to get going, I have a lot to do.. so have a nice day.
> 
> I don't think anyone has a right to invade your personal space and thoughts like that.. What a weirdo. I may have not seen many elections in my life time, but this one seems to be bringing out the worst in people..




An agitator to be sure.  I would bet that whoever you said he would have tried to start an argument over it.   Your right though no one has the right to invade your privacy that way.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

As someone watching from the outside I'm shaking my head at this election. I mean. ..how can a country who's claim to fame is the "UNITED STATES " be so devided? It's almost sickening to watch the 3 ring circus that is the campaign trail. Heck. We call an election up here and in less than 3 months it's a done deal.  Seems like these two have been at it now for over a year and there is such a feeling of hate in the air. Just think. In about two and a half years you guys get to do it all over again and spend another few billion on an election that does nothing but further split the country in half. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

NorthernRedneck said:


> As someone watching from the outside I'm shaking my head at this election. I mean. ..how can a country who's claim to fame is the "UNITED STATES " be so devided? It's almost sickening to watch the 3 ring circus that is the campaign trail. Heck. We call an election up here and in less than 3 months it's a done deal.  Seems like these two have been at it now for over a year and there is such a feeling of hate in the air. Just think. In about two and a half years you guys get to do it all over again and spend another few billion on an election that does nothing but further split the country in half.



Our country is now at a impasse and this election may very well be our last chance to salvage it in a peaceful matter. "A good tree doesn't produce rotten fruit, and a rotten tree doesn't produce any good fruit". And in our case we have way to many rotten unproductive trees bearing bad fruit.

Hillery and the democrats are reshaping our nation into a Democracy.

A government of the masses. Authority is derived through mass meeting or any other form of direct expression. Results in mobocracy. Attitude toward property is communistic, negating property rights. Attitude toward law is that the will of the people shall regulate, whether it be based upon deliberation, or governed by passion, prejudice, and impulse, without restraint or regard to consequences. Results in demagogism, license, agitation, discontent, and anarchy."

Whereas some of us feel that Trump may be our last chance to salvage whats left of our Republic.

Authority is derived through election by the people of public officials best fitted to represent them. Attitude toward property is respect for laws and individual rights, and a sensible economic procedure. Attitude toward law is the administration of justice in accord with fixed principles, and established evidence, with a strict regard to consequences. A greater number of citizens and extent of territory may be brought within its compass. Avoids the dangerous extreme of either tyranny or mobocracy. Results in statesmanship, liberty, reason, justice, contentment, and progress." 

So yea we have a lot riding on this election....


----------



## tiredretired

Lots of rain, cold weather and maybe some snow coming over the next 3 days so picking up some yard things and batting down the hatches.  

Rain beating on the metal roof means awesome naps for the TR!


----------



## pirate_girl

Watching it rain.
I think it's rained pretty much all night- even heard some thunder too around 3am.
We may end up with an inch by the time it's over.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took a trip down to the border to pick up a few packages including a new exhaust manifold for the truck. Tired of sucking exhaust fumes every time I stop somewhere. Then came home and worked on the mounting setup on the scooter lift. Got it so that I can unhook it when not in use. Good thing since I need to move the truck camper this weekend out to camp for the winter. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Yesterday I did a lot but I can only do that one day then have to take a break the next. I went to bed early which was a mistake since I then woke up around 1 in the morning. I channel surfed until I found Death Wish Two. I feel asleep during it (I've seen it maybe a dozen times or so). Woke up surfed the net again then napped most of the day. I got up turned on the laptop looked up what to watch on TV then somehow lost the remote. Good trick now how could I lose the remote control without leaving my recliner? 
Over the summer my old remote quite so I ordered a new one from Amazon. 
I'm a Prime member so it got to me the same day. Maybe I should order another so I can lose that to? The TV I have is a SOB to control without the remote control.


----------



## Catavenger

Catavenger said:


> . I got up turned on the laptop looked up what to watch on TV then somehow lost the remote. Good trick now how could I lose the remote control without leaving my recliner?




Hey I should write mysteries!
The _trick _is I didn't have the remote control with me when I sat down to look up shows on my laptop.
My couch has a built built in console. I had put the remote in it so I _wouldn't lose it._


----------



## pirate_girl

Lazed around most of the day watching tv (movies, shows.. NOT anything politically related), napped a little, made dinner, then more tv.



Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up at 5am in pain so I quickly but gingerly moved to the chair in the living room and began messing around with my new notebook tablet.  For some reason trying to upgrade from windows 8 to 10 didn't work yesterday.  I'll get it figured out.


----------



## MrLiberty

Yesterday, I packed up my salt and pepper shaker collection.  Quite the job since I have over 100 sets.  I cleaned the bathroom top to bottom, and cleaned the living room as well.  Did some laundry, and drank a pot and a half of coffee to keep me going.  Showered, got my hair cut then played cards in the evening.  Went to bed at 1am and didn't get up today until 10:30.  I never sleep like that.  Anyway I don't have anything to do today.


----------



## tiredretired

More rust proofing on the truck, picked up a little outside and then made it inside just as it started pouring rain.  

Rain for the next 3 days so a nap is in order.


----------



## Catavenger

I took the bus to the store. Only bought a few things. Can't buy much when traveling by bus. I was real tired when I got home.
I called a friend of mine back east. She finally got out the hospital and into a rehab./nursing home type place. She has a long road ahead of her. For awhile there I didn't think  she would live. She was in pretty bad shape.


----------



## pirate_girl

First day back at work after a week off.
It was nice 
Really needed that break tho!

I took some leftover meatloaf with me and had some pea salad with it from assisted living's salad bar.

Good weather too. Seasonal 50s and sunny.
Patchy frost tonight they say with the temp going down in the 30s.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank God I recently discovered Facebook.
Call me a late-comer, but it beats being on forums sometimes.
Where one can go and talk to family members and people they've known for years and years.
I don't have one forum person there at all, and intend to keep it that way.
My son set my privacy settings for me yesterday.

Good boy.
He's knows I am dumb.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Date night with the lovely missus. Dinner and dance with a live band. I know the singer personally as we were cell mates in the hospital last Christmas. Sad night though. Some older man collapsed on the dance floor in front of us. They did cpr till the medics arrived. Pray for him. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

doctor's & i hafta shop w/ 1 of my guy-pals-- he bought an item that looks great on him, 'cept they're not cut as they ought be, so he says he won't buy items sans my input & shoppin' w/ him; awwww-- flattering-- may get a few hours of snooze in~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bringing the truck in to finally get the exhaust manifold changed. Then a dental apt for one of the kiddies. Hurting today so not much else going to happen. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

I woke up in absolute horrible pain all through my back that's shooting down both my legs... I'm not sure what I did, but damn this sucks..


----------



## tiredretired

After 3 days of rain, the sun is shining today!!!  Plan to go out, do a little yard work, pick up the landscape lighting, rake some leaves and maybe go for a walk as I have been cooped up inside for 3 days.  In other words, I plan on enjoying the day!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I took some time to myself tonight while the missus took the kids to a Halloween party. I went to a small but totally awesome concert by a Christian group called "the color".  I had never heard of them till this week when I heard about the concert. Glad I went. It was great. Maybe 100 people. But the show they put on was worthy of say....the target center in Minneapolis. Plus, I was able to meet them and talk a bit during intermission. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a decent day except for having to deal with Mr.B, the 86 year old Orville Redenbacher lookalike.
He's an assist with his walker at all times.
He decided to walk to the bathroom by himself and fell, so I had to deal with all that paperwork.
Then Mrs.V who is on strict fluid restrictions was caught by one of the aides guzzling water from the lid off a large Scope bottle in her bathroom. 
She just came back from the hospital because of pneumonia and other issues.
Seems like it never ends on that wing.
My notes were typed fast and furious 

I looked at the schedule for the coming week.
I am on rehab on Wednesday and Thursday, thank God.
They've only got 10 patients there now. That's going to be a relief.

For dinner I had the turkey burger with lettuce, tomato and mayo for second choice, with some mushroom soup.

I have tomorrow off and am looking forward to it.
The only thing going on is that Gretchen has her annual vet appt at 3pm.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> I had a decent day except for having to deal with Mr.B, the 86 year old Orville Redenbacher lookalike.
> He's an assist with his walker at all times.
> He decided to walk to the bathroom by himself and fell, so I had to deal with all that paperwork.
> Then Mrs.V who is on strict fluid restrictions was caught by one of the aides guzzling water from the lid off a large Scope bottle in her bathroom.
> She just came back from the hospital because of pneumonia and other issues.
> Seems like it never ends on that wing.
> My notes were typed fast and furious
> 
> I looked at the schedule for the coming week.
> I am on rehab on Wednesday and Thursday, thank God.
> They've only got 10 patients there now. That's going to be a relief.
> 
> For dinner I had the turkey burger with lettuce, tomato and mayo for second choice, with some mushroom soup.
> 
> I have tomorrow off and am looking forward to it.
> *The only thing going on is that Gretchen has her annual vet appt* at 3pm.



Oh is she going to have a pup smear?


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Oh is she going to have a pup smear?


Silly goose. lol

I think even though she's had some health issues for a while now at age 14, he's going to tell me she's still got a few good years left in her.

I do what I can to keep her healthy and active.
After all, she's my baby.


----------



## Angelface

I need to figure out a way to sleep through the night. They have me on Trazodone where they started me at 50mg, then 100mg to see if that helps. It knocks me out cold for a few hours, but then I wake around midnight and I start having racing thoughts and can't fall back asleep. I don't even feel that tired during the day. Every once and awhile I'll sleep through the night, but that's every now and again. I try watching tv, listening to music, reading, and other things.. I'm pretty sure if I wanted to, I could stay up for days.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> After 3 days of rain, the sun is shining today!!!  Plan to go out, do a little yard work, pick up the landscape lighting, rake some leaves and maybe go for a walk as I have been cooped up inside for 3 days.  In other words, I plan on enjoying the day!



My wife hates it when 3-days of rain keep me inside.  I go stir crazy.  Thankfully, it doesn't happen often in East Texas.

When it does, strange things start to happen.  I'm OK if I have a shop project going, otherwise, watch out.  I've been known to break out the ironing board and iron, remove every shirt from the shirt closet, iron them and hang them back up.  Believe me, that'll fill in a day.  Another one is to get every pair of shoes in the house, retire to the shop and spend the day polishing and buffing.  I've also been known to clean guns all day.  Undoubtedly the worst one was when my wife stepped out the kitchen door and caught me cleaning all 3 trash cans with Armor-All.  Ridiculous, I know, but we did have the nicest looking, shiniest trash cans in the area.  It was also amusing to watch a fly land on the trash can and slide right off.  It doesn't take much to entertain me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Groomed the pooch for her trip to the vet.
She hates nail trims. Good thing she's lost most of her _dangerous teeth_.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> cleaning all 3 trash cans with Armor-All.  Ridiculous, I know, but we did have the nicest looking, shiniest trash cans in the area.  It was also amusing to watch a fly land on the trash can and slide right off.  It doesn't take much to entertain me.



I'm tempted to try this.


----------



## pirate_girl

So I stopped at the BP C-store Subway for a sandwich combo (and topped off the tank in the car) since they are on the same building block, and on the way back from Gretch's vet.
That autumn carved turkey sub looked appetizing, but I chose a foot long roast beef with provolone on toasted wheat, spinach, onions, tomatoes and ranch dressing, baked Lays chips and a coffee.

Combo; $8
Gas; $40
Vet;.. OMG!
Office call alone is $65, add to that the booster vax,heartworm check, stool,x-ray to check the condition with her trachea yadda yadda..
Good thing I love this dog.
She's been pronounced healthy for a Dachshund her age.
I've been told to keep on loving her like I do. 
Yes Doc, I will.


----------



## Angelface

Today started.. well early.. did some cleaning and then had a usual tear moment.. But then after that I started doing things out of the norm, and been doing that the rest of the evening.. and oh my it feels good to be breaking out of this shell I've had myself in. Just letting go and having fun without worry is helping me feel pretty alive and I like it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Today started.. well early.. did some cleaning and then had a usual tear moment.. But then after that I started doing things out of the norm, and been doing that the rest of the evening.. and oh my it feels good to be breaking out of this shell I've had myself in. Just letting go and having fun without worry is helping me feel pretty alive and I like it.



Keep that up and know you are loved by those you know and those who've never met you.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Keep that up and know you are loved by those you know and those who've never met you.



This warms the heart.. thank you!!!


----------



## JEV

Went squirrel hunting with the pellet rifle at my brother's farm. Got a six squirrel limit...two fox, two grey and two black squirrels. Good day! Looking forward to a squirrel stew in the near future.


----------



## MrLiberty

Angelface said:


> I need to figure out a way to sleep through the night. They have me on Trazodone where they started me at 50mg, then 100mg to see if that helps. It knocks me out cold for a few hours, but then I wake around midnight and I start having racing thoughts and can't fall back asleep. I don't even feel that tired during the day. Every once and awhile I'll sleep through the night, but that's every now and again. I try watching tv, listening to music, reading, and other things.. I'm pretty sure if I wanted to, I could stay up for days.




I just read that if you boil a banana and then drink the broth you'll sleep like a baby.

http://www.doctoroz.com/recipe/banana-tea


----------



## pirate_girl

On this windy and rainy day, I am soon getting ready to leave for work.

Y'all have a nice day, ya hear?


----------



## Leni

Shouldn't say this PG but it is forecast to go up to 80 today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had the wife's vehicle wired for the power lift. Went to physio. Stopped by my occupational therapist to sign some papers. Then brought the scooter to the mall to go buy a new pillow. Figured I'd try anything to help get a semi decent night sleep. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

MrLiberty said:


> I just read that if you boil a banana and then drink the broth you'll sleep like a baby.
> 
> http://www.doctoroz.com/recipe/banana-tea



I have never heard of that.. intresting.. I might have to try that.


Very windy and cloudy today... and I love it.  But its been below freezing twice already and there is still stupid bugs alive. Lol. Not sure what to do for dinner... Nothing sounds good to me, so I might skip it like I did with lunch.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leni said:


> Shouldn't say this PG but it is forecast to go up to 80 today.



You're a California girl, so that's to be expected.

Had a wonderful day at work.

It's currently 50 degrees and cloudy.


----------



## Leni

It started to rain as I got to the market.  We are supposed to get a lot of rain over the next few days.  Boy do we need it!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Making good use of the scooter lift again today. Went to a store I hadn't been in since before the accident. The thing works great. From the time I pulled into the parking lot to getting into the store with the scooter was 4 minutes. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Leni said:


> It started to rain as I got to the market.  We are supposed to get a lot of rain over the next few days.  Boy do we need it!



A lot of people hate rain... I think it gives the day character.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a GREAT day at work.
Today was our Trick or Treat night from 6-7pm.
It was for all staff and their children/grandchildren and the public as well.
They came parading through the south entrance and made their way to the large living room area where our able bodied residents could sit in chairs or wheelchairs to hand out treats.

We have been having a 'candy war' among shifts and different departments in order to have enough candy to offer.
Boy did we ever have enough, with a lot left over.
The oldsters really enjoyed it and we had a lot of fun watching their faces and took pictures for the facility's newsletter.

There was also a hot dog and pretzel area sat up inside the large conference room which they enjoyed.
That was my dinner too, hot dog and a pretzel.


----------



## MrLiberty

When I was a kid on the farm and it was raining so hard there would be nothing to do, I would go up into the hay loft and stretch out on a big pile of straw and listen to the rain on the tin roof.  Best way to fall asleep I know of.


----------



## Angelface

MrLiberty said:


> When I was a kid on the farm and it was raining so hard there would be nothing to do, I would go up into the hay loft and stretch out on a big pile of straw and listen to the rain on the tin roof.  Best way to fall asleep I know of.



There might be a select few... but why can't today's youth appreciate such a simple thing like that? You know like instead of being in awe of scenery in a video game?


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> There might be a select few... but why can't today's youth appreciate such a simple thing like that? You know like instead of being in awe of scenery in a video game?



I know of some farming families whose kids aren't allowed all the things of today that other kids spend idle moments doing, like video games, phones, etc..

I do think many of the youth of today have gotten lost in all the other crap.
It's the way the world is turning for most with no going back to those simpler times.


----------



## tiredretired

Rain and snow today so outside work is a no no.  Prolly go buy my smart wool socks for winter and go grocery shopping.  Also going to make some homemade breakfast sausage once I pick up a few spices I'm shy of.  

Another great day, Trump is still gaining in the polls and Hillary is slowly degenerating into a fossil by the looks of her.


----------



## pirate_girl

TGIF.. enough said


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to Texas Roadhouse with some friends for dinner.
I got the smothered chicken with seasoned rice and green beans as my two sides.
Before that I took a walk, then a cat nap.


----------



## MrLiberty

Went to the senior center for lunch today, it was awful.  They had vegetarian shepherds pie, it sucked......

Came home and made a baloney sandwich with tomato, lettuce, miracle whip, and a slice of cheese.

Played cards tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yeah, worked on some more CEU's through our online university this morning.
Where I work actually has one for all nurses.
Completed!
It's taxing to have to do these throughout the year.
That's my official seal.


----------



## Angelface

I just found out today that the Sunday school teacher of our church got arrested for 8 counts of sodomy, sex abuse, and unlawful penetration in the first degree... I quit going to church a few months before this got out, but it makes me sick knowing my kids where under his watch. A lot of people I know are shocked as well.. You just don't know about anyone anymore.. he was actually a nice guy, but apparently he had some sick issues going on and hid them very well... I've been struggling with faith this whole year as it is. But I just don't understand and maybe never will why stuff like this happens.. I know it's free will... but still.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Angelface said:


> I just found out today that the Sunday school teacher of our church got arrested for 8 counts of sodomy, sex abuse, and unlawful penetration in the first degree... I quit going to church a few months before this got out, but it makes me sick knowing my kids where under his watch. A lot of people I know are shocked as well.. You just don't know about anyone anymore.. he was actually a nice guy, but apparently he had some sick issues going on and hid them very well... I've been struggling with faith this whole year as it is. But I just don't understand and maybe never will why stuff like this happens.. I know it's free will... but still.



The times we live in.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got out of work in a timely fashion for it being a Saturday night.
All was well, just a typical good day at 'the Crest, as I call it.

Sure was warm and windy today.
I dipped out to Arby's for the Turkey Gyro for my lunch.

Gretchen is being a little stinker tonight for some reason.
Running through the house like a maniac and even jumped on the bed without having to be lifted. 
She amazes me. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I just found out today that the Sunday school teacher of our church got arrested for 8 counts of sodomy, sex abuse, and unlawful penetration in the first degree... I quit going to church a few months before this got out, but it makes me sick knowing my kids where under his watch. A lot of people I know are shocked as well.. You just don't know about anyone anymore.. he was actually a nice guy, but apparently he had some sick issues going on and hid them very well... I've been struggling with faith this whole year as it is. But I just don't understand and maybe never will why stuff like this happens.. I know it's free will... but still.



I'd feel the same as you, Angel if I had kids going to that church.
Don't know what else to say other than it's shocking at times what we find out about people we entrust with the lives of those we love.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I finished prepping the front gate today.  It's taken me three full afternoons to get it done but I got to spray the rusty parts with Rustoleum ready for painting on Monday.  Tomorrow is a day off as I've got 4 NFL games to watch.  Hey, give me a break!!!!  Even God rested on Sunday and he didn't have the NFL to watch.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I finished prepping the front gate today.  It's taken me three full afternoons to get it done but I got to spray the rusty parts with Rustoleum ready for painting on Monday.  Tomorrow is a day off as I've got 4 NFL games to watch.  Hey, give me a break!!!!  Even God rested on Sunday and he didn't have the NFL to watch.



Speaking of football, I was watching some of the OSU/Northwestern game.
Close, but was hoping for a blow out.
Urban looked a little nervous there for a while.
Final score 24-20.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Speaking of football, I was watching some of the OSU/Northwestern game.
> Close, but was hoping for a blow out.
> Urban looked a little nervous there for a while.
> Final score 24-20.



I don't usually watch too much College Football.  That's my wife's thing.  Her Tennessee Vols got beat ... again.  When the Vols get beat, the Cowboys lose, the Texas Rangers don't make the World Series and the Mavericks get whipped, I may as well move out of the house.  There's going to be be no nookie at this location ... believe me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good day at work.
While having time to sit on my break, was looking through one of our local Sunday newspapers.
Was saddened to see that a good lady and friend (and one time former patient) passed.
Rest in beautiful peace "Oma". 
If any of you recall me mentioning going to the diner (Jim's) for Sunday breakfast or brunch, that was her place she owned and operated with a trusted son-in-law, Rick and the entire family.

I never knew she was in the Olympics when a young lady in Germany.
She was that kind of lady though. Never talked much about accomplishments.
Work, family and faith was her life.
Will be going to pay my respects tomorrow with some friends.
I truly loved Margret and she knew it.

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/limaohio/obituary.aspx?n=margret-merschman&pid=182210928&fhid=27805


----------



## EastTexFrank

Today was Sunday.  I totally OD'd on football.  I watched 4 games culminating in the Cowboy's squeeker win over the Eagles.  I know, I know, I waste every Sunday in front of the TV at this time of year but even God rested on Sunday and he didn't have the NFL to watch.  

Tomorrow it's back to work.  Gotta start painting the front gate.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took me 3 days to get the truck camper loaded and ready to bring to its winter storage. Normally that would have taken an hour but when I can barely move that is how long it takes me to do things. Oh well  it's loaded in the truck and ready to go. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Anyone else just not in the Halloween mood? As much as I want to be, I'm just not this year.


----------



## zekeusa

I think a lot of people aren't in a Halloween mood, around here anyways. I missed the cemetery walk. I thought it would be Sunday but it was Friday. Everybody dresses in black and has candles and this guy gives a spooky talk about who is buried there.


----------



## waybomb

I just want the damn candy.


----------



## bczoom

waybomb said:


> I just want the damn candy.



Yea, me too but my kids are now too old for trick-or-treat. 

Still not a bad night since our tradition is all the guys from the area meet at the end of my driveway for the trick-or-treat duration.  A small fire, a couple beers and some good chat.  _We're in a dark, rural area so if we don't stand at the road, nobody ever stops at our houses._  The wives used to carpool and take the van with all the kids out and about.  All but one are now too old for that so I don't know what they're doing.


----------



## pirate_girl

We already had trick or treat night here on Thursday.
I expect there will be Halloween parties happening around.
I don't go to those anymore.


----------



## Angelface

waybomb said:


> I just want the damn candy.



Oh... I know. I don't even want to know how many tootsie rolls I've consumed already today... and they are supposed to be for the kids. :/


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Oh... I know. I don't even want to know how many tootsie rolls I've consumed already today... and they are supposed to be for the kids. :/



My weakness is Reeses Cups, which is why I don't buy any.
If so, they'd all be gone just like that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm not in the mood for Halloween. Got the candy dish ready for this evening anyways. Otherwise, I managed to get the truck camper out to its winter storage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> My weakness is Reeses Cups, which is why I don't buy any.
> If so, they'd all be gone just like that.



I can totally relate to that.. haha. Don't ever get that reeses  blizzard from Dairy queen... it's only the best thing ever.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I can totally relate to that.. haha. Don't ever get that reeses  blizzard from Dairy queen... it's only the best thing ever.



I have! I love their Blizzards, but they wreck my gut lol


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> I have! I love their Blizzards, but they wreck my gut lol



Yah mine too... but sometimes I convince myself that it's worth it.. lol


----------



## Leni

We have stopped giving out candy.  Two years ago we gave the kids $1 bills.  Then last year and this year we gave them brand new $2 bills.  They were so excited and I even got a hug from one of the children saying thank you.  Another told me that she still had the one from last year.  The last group went running to their family saying that they got money.  The parents yelled thank you to me.  The thing is this.  I can spend the same amount on candy or give them the money which they can spend as they want.  It does not cause a dental visit and they really get a kick out of it.


----------



## Catavenger

I didn't do Halloween this year. Local high school was having a food drive (they had dropped off the bag  and info. earlier). So I put some canned goods in it and they picked it up. 
I mostly waited for the plumber. Kitchen sinks are on the other side of the wall from the bath room sink. They got clogged up. That happened before and Roto-Rooter snaked it no problem. I found a plumbing company I like better so called them. Yesterday. I was told that they were really busy. Since the shower and toilet (and sink faucets) worked I said I could wait. 
I managed to  get by. Today when I didn't hear back from them I called them just after 9:00 AM. I was told that they they were busy but could send a plumber out between 4:00 and 6:00 PM. 
I got a call around 4:30 and the guy said he was on his way out. So I said fine and reaffirmed that he knew my address. I told him that if he wanted to he could just pull into my driveway if that would make it easier for him. It didn't take to long for him to show up (and park on the street). 
It was a different plumber than the ones that company has sent out before. First thing he asked was if I had a clean out. I said I didn't know.   He went out my sliding door and  said I do. I was already wondering why he needed that when the line was only clogged for the sinks. He  came back in and ask me if the other things worked (I had previously told his company they did). I told him yes the toilet and shower drains are fine just the kitchen and bathroom sink (which share a common line) were clogged.
Then he sat down and started to draw me a picture of the lines and what he was going to need to do.  And that they were some kind of metal that I really didn't give sh*t  about. I told him that I didn't need to see his picture, I trusted him to do what needed to be done.  Then he got upset and started to tell me that he wasn't sure that he could do it because it was complicated blah blah.
I told him that it could be done because Roto-Rooter had done it before. Once again he started he spiel. I told him that I was tired and that I had gone two days with no sinks (to use) and that I just wanted him to do his job. He got really mad. He started to walk out the door. I had to tell him that I was sorry and that I had hired his company before to do things. (I had them install a toilet that cost over $700  just a few weeks ago). Once placated he came back in and did the job. I wasn't really happy that he dragged his equipment in the front door over my carpet instead of going through the side door which leads into my kitchen. It is plainly visible. If he had pulled his truck in my driveway he would have been really close to my side door and wouldn't have had to drag it in from the street.
He had gone out my sliding door to check my clean out.  Apparently he didn't think of using that door either.  I didn't want to upset him and have him threaten to walk off the job and leave me another night with clogged drains so (for once) I kept my mouth shut.
He was able to clean out the drain from the kitchen side. 
When he was done I made him happy by listening to his history of plumbing (at least that's what it seemed like).
He said that he was surprised that he could do it so easily as that was a "T" fitting and those were hard to do. I said that I knew he could do it because Roto-Rooter could and they are not much of a plumbing co. (as compared to his).  
So once again my Irish blarney won where my Irish temper would not.  
I got the impression that he felt bad about blowing up and wanting to stomp off. I told him that I realized that he must have worked a long day and been tired. He said that he had been going since 6 am. I know from past experience that 12 hour shifts are rough and he wasn't a young guy so I'm not going to pitch a bitch to his company. 
 I'm now $250 poorer and have drains that work. 
Still I wonder if I should have called Roto-Rooter instead, at least for the "Rooting."


----------



## Angelface

I feel so tired... almost every day, all day.. Yet for some reason around 3 am I just can't sleep.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angelface said:


> I feel so tired... almost every day, all day.. Yet for some reason around 3 am I just can't sleep.



I hear you.  I go in cycles with my sleep.  I'll go for a period where I'm up half the night in pain then I'll figure out a new sleeping position that'll actually allow me to sleep a full night.  It's kinda like a perfect recipe.  I have to take my pain med at 9pm and it takes an hour to kick in normally.  It also makes me sleepy at night which is funny because I have to take the same thing in the morning and it doesn't make me tired then.  If I forget to take it at night till say...10pm, then my legs and back are cramping so bad I can't barely stand it.


----------



## zekeusa

Dentist today....cracked tooth...yuk....Left eye tooth, Cracked right straight across.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Dentist today....cracked tooth...yuk



Grilled cheese was a good idea then.. 

I've cracked a molar once. That's no fun.


----------



## Catavenger

Angelface said:


> I feel so tired... almost every day, all day.. Yet for some reason around 3 am I just can't sleep.




That happens to me a lot. And when I try to go to bed earlier I just wake up earlier. If I can get five and a half hours and a nap in the daytime I can function. i need to crash out after doing that for awhile though. Seizure wise it's doesn't seem to matter if I get a little or a lot of sleep.


----------



## Angelface

I had a really good day today with someone.. we went for a nice walk, had lunch, then just went downtown looking at random stores...


The scary thing is... I think I'm falling for him. I like the feeling, but I am absolutely terrified. I'm just scared to let my guard down and open myself to these sort of feelings again. I know I can't ever move on in life if I dont. Some wounds inside are healed, but still very fragile...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can relate. After my ex and I split it was very difficult to open up to something new even though I wanted so much to find someone to be happy with. Just a bit of advice from someone who has been where you are. Don't settle. I tried that and found myself questioning why I would have to change everything about me and settle. Don't do that. If you can't be happy with who you are first how can you be happy with someone else. When I met my wife and she didn't expect me to change we just meshed. And I could feel it right away. 

As for me, today was a rough day. I couldn't walk more than 30ft again without being in severe pain. My back muscles have been cramping and sending sharp pain down my left leg again.  Ah well. No sense complaining about it. Nobody understands anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> I can relate. After my ex and I split it was very difficult to open up to something new even though I wanted so much to find someone to be happy with. Just a bit of advice from someone who has been where you are. Don't settle. I tried that and found myself questioning why I would have to change everything about me and settle. Don't do that. If you can't be happy with who you are first how can you be happy with someone else. When I met my wife and she didn't expect me to change we just meshed. And I could feel it right away.
> 
> As for me, today was a rough day. I couldn't walk more than 30ft again without being in severe pain. My back muscles have been cramping and sending sharp pain down my left leg again.  Ah well. No sense complaining about it. Nobody understands anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk




Yah It's taken so much effort to get to where I am now. I can't ever let anyone, including myself, tear me down again like that.  I'm happy to hear you found happiness however. 

On a side note, please someone convince me to stop eating all this Halloween candy.. :/


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Angelface said:


> On a side note, please someone convince me to stop eating all this Halloween candy.. :/



It's fine as long as you stand up while eating. The force of gravity works through the soles of your feet and pulls the calories from any holiday food straight to the center of the Earth!


----------



## Angelface

jim slagle said:


> It's fine as long as you stand up while eating. The force of gravity works through the soles of your feet and pulls the calories from any holiday food straight to the center of the Earth!



Hah! I'll just assume that is true and take your word for it.. I won't even think twice..


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I had a really good day today with someone.. we went for a nice walk, had lunch, then just went downtown looking at random stores...
> 
> 
> The scary thing is... I think I'm falling for him. I like the feeling, but I am absolutely terrified. I'm just scared to let my guard down and open myself to these sort of feelings again. I know I can't ever move on in life if I dont. Some wounds inside are healed, but still very fragile...




I've dated a few men after being through two marriages.
Once divorced and then widowed.
I've fallen and got hurt a couple of times since.

You're young and have your whole life ahead of you.
As for me, I feel right now I am in that comfortable place where I don't want or need a man.

Take it easy and guard that precious heart.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh geez, forgot to say.. I had a good day at work.
Usually is tho!
We reached a record temp today of 80.
Almost too gorgeous a day to be stuck inside.
Same tomorrow they say.
I'm home relaxing with Gretchen sitting at my feet.

Back to work tomorrow again, then have Thursday off.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back at my favoritist place in the whole world. Emergency at the hospital. Not for me this time. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Glad it's not you but sorry to hear someone else needed the emergency room


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. This is just a precaution. My wife nearly fainted in the shower this morning. So far all the tests are good. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks. This is just a precaution. My wife nearly fainted in the shower this morning. So far all the tests are good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



Hope she is ok. Tell her we are concerned about her.

Jim


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks. This is just a precaution. My wife nearly fainted in the shower this morning. So far all the tests are good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk




Prayers for the Mrs.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Hope she is okay


----------



## NorthernRedneck

She's alright. All tests came back negative. Not sure why it happened. They checked EVERYTHING. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Started new meds and I feel all sorts of weird... I sometimes wonder if this stuff isn't good for you..  I don't know, I hate medications.. just one more reason I give up on them and quit taking them all together.



Oh and I am glad to hear she's okay NR.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Started new meds and I feel all sorts of weird... I sometimes wonder if this stuff isn't good for you..  I don't know, I hate medications.. just one more reason I give up on them and quit taking them all together.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I am glad to hear she's okay NR.



A lot of meds aren't good for you, with the annoying side effects.
If your doctor feels they are what you need, give them a chance.
Some take a few days to do what they're intended to do.

I too am happy to hear your wife is okay Brian.


----------



## pirate_girl

My day.
It was okay. 
One of my favourite nurse aides got sacked, but I knew she had it coming.
Cell phone on the job, checking Facebook during care, not doing the check and change every two hours, the list goes on.
We have a new administrator and DON who aren't so keen on those things for the last year, plus we are in the window for state inspection.
I guess she got caught last night not _doing it right _on another wing.
Good luck girl, I warned you enough times.

Dinner was a Big Mac (it's been a while).. I smashed on that thing and enjoyed every bite. lol

Off tomorrow.. yay!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One freaking sneeze yesterday and I was up half the night in severe pain again. Lovely start to the day. Today's plan is to sit here with the heating pad on my back and go to physio this afternoon for some ultrasound on my foot. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Woke up this morning to RAIN.  We haven't seen any of the wet stuff for a while.  Officially we are in a severe drought and under a burn ban.  Strangely, things don't look too bad.  Some of the ponds and lakes are getting low but big, round bales of hay are selling from $35 to $45 so there is no shortage.

I finished painting my front gate yesterday afternoon.  I hope that it had enough time to dry and cure some before the rain hit it.  I think that it'll be OK.  I still have the side railings to do.  I don't know when I'll get round to that but it'll get done sometime.  

I think that today will be a lazy day.


----------



## MrLiberty

Banking, grocery shopping, and puttering around the apartment.  Yesterday I cleaned out a lot of Christmas stuff that I have no room for in this apartment.  I hated to part with some of it, but it had to go.  Now I have a half empty closet.


----------



## zekeusa

Trying to find a replacement well pump. Rain here too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got up early this morning and got all my shopping and usual payday running around done, then took a walk down to the park.
It's nice outside. The leaves are bursting with colour 

Right now I feel like taking a nap!
Later gators.


----------



## Doc

Drove home from Indy today.   I agree the leaf colors were best of the year.   They had been dull but some of the trees that change last must've kicked in.   Gorgeous.   Nice day for being on the road.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally drug my sore tired butt to the bedroom by 11am to get dressed. Went to the mall for lunch just to get out of the house. Then physio. Then to the police station to make an anonymous tip on a robbery that happened yesterday. They had made a public request for information along with posting a picture. I recognized the person right away. So figured I'd do my part to catch him. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Drove home from Indy today.   I agree the leaf colors were best of the year.   They had been dull but some of the trees that change last must've kicked in.   Gorgeous.   Nice day for being on the road.



Doc, did you know I pulled a copy of the Old Farmer's Almanac off the shelf by the checkout stand at the store.
The map for Winter says mild for our neck of the woods.
We'll see about that... hmm..
http://www.almanac.com/content/long-range-forecast-2017

Never did get a good nap.
That's the way it goes around here.  lol

Dinner was sweet apple chicken sausages and cucumber tomato salad.
Good pairing, I must say!


----------



## Catavenger

it's actually raining now here in the Valley of the Heat ... um I mean Sun.
We need it. This week has been totally different than last week.
Now that it's cooling off and thank God my seizures are somewhat stabilizing maybe I can get some things done. 
I got  to bed late last night I was online researching B29 bombers and how they operated from India and China for awhile in World War Two. My father was part of that.
Even though I got little sleep I got up usual time and got a lot done around the house. 
Fall cleaning instead of spring cleaning.


----------



## Angelface

In a very good mood today... been that way all day. In fact I have not felt this happy in I don't know how long.. not irritable, no down moments, being very productive today, and actually socializing at a more normal level.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> In a very good mood today... been that way all day. In fact I have not felt this happy in I don't know how long.. not irritable, no down moments, being very productive today, and actually socializing at a more normal level.


That is so good to hear.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> That is so good to hear.



Thanks  and to everyone here for all the support.  I know I wasn't the easiest person to deal with this year. But I have to say one thing, tho I shared my very worst, not one person on this forum gave up on me and still treated me no different. I can't say the same for the real world...


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Thanks  and to everyone here for all the support.  I know I wasn't the easiest person to deal with this year. But I have to say one thing, tho I shared my very worst, not one person on this forum gave up on me and still treated me no different. I can't say the same for the real world...



I know there were times when I got frustrated with you because I was trying to figure you out.
That's not for me to do, is it?
I accept you for the lovely young woman whom I know you are now.

The real world can be a strange place.
It's easier sometimes to be on a forum and let it all out.
God knows that is true for some of us here.
Don't forget that we can be very caring friends who love you from miles away.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> I know there were times when I got frustrated with you because I was trying to figure you out.
> That's not for me to do, is it?
> I accept you for the lovely young woman whom I know you are now.
> 
> The real world can be a strange place.
> It's easier sometimes to be on a forum and let it all out.
> God knows that is true for some of us here.
> Don't forget that we can be very caring friends who love you from miles away.



Oh it's totally fine. A lot of people were frustrated with me, and rightfully so. Thank you so much for such kind words, it means so much!


----------



## Catavenger

Angelface said:


> In a very good mood today... been that way all day. In fact I have not felt this happy in I don't know how long.. not irritable, no down moments, being very productive today, and actually socializing at a more normal level.


  I've been feeling better now that it's cooling off. That long hot summer gets me down. The only thing is this a really expensive time of year. I have to pay my property taxes and then the insurance.Of course I have to buy Christmas presents for all the in-laws and outlaws of my family most of who I only see at Christmas.  But that's life at least it's cooling off.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Oh it's totally fine. A lot of people were frustrated with me, and rightfully so. Thank you so much for such kind words, it means so much!



Don't worry about the other people, you just carry on and be a part of this forum and have fun.
THAT means a whole lot.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> I've been feeling better now that it's cooling off. That long hot summer gets me down. The only thing is this a really expensive time of year. I have to pay my property taxes and then the insurance.Of course* I have to buy Christmas presents *for all the in-laws and outlaws of my family most of who I only see at Christmas.  But that's life at least it's cooling off.



I started that already.
My granddaughters are going to be very spoiled this year.
Three of them, then the sons and wives to think about.
I'll be broke come next year.
 lol


----------



## Angelface

Catavenger said:


> I've been feeling better now that it's cooling off. That long hot summer gets me down. The only thing is this a really expensive time of year. I have to pay my property taxes and then the insurance.Of course I have to buy Christmas presents for all the in-laws and outlaws of my family most of who I only see at Christmas.  But that's life at least it's cooling off.



I agree!! By August, I am done with summer and heat.. oh and bugs also. But I love the summer nights under the stars. Yah the holidays are way to expensive.. Not sure how I am going to pull that off this year.. But to be honest, January is pretty freakin boring. lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Time to take shorty legs out and think about getting some sleep.
I am on the 4 in a row long weekend shift starting tomorrow.

Have a good night forum.


----------



## MrLiberty

Still cleaning out closets.  I found two boxes of old VHS tapes.  These movies are what I had taped, there must be over 60 movies in these boxes.  I have not idea what to do with 'em.  I guess I have to throw them out as I don't know anyone who has a VCR anymore.

There were also two other boxes in the closet that I haven't seen in years.  I wonder what I will find......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent the lovely Mrs off to Minneapolis this morning for a couple days. Went to physio. Figured that while I was only mildly sore I'd clean up some garbage in the yard. Then I decided to wash the truck. By lunch time my back was done so I came in and spent the afternoon playing some guitar working on some new material to play at the services. I stumbled upon some cool background sound effects tracks on YouTube to play along to. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## duflochy

I sold all my flock of backyard chickens back in August......I needed a vacation....I went to Washington to see my 32 year old Grandson....I also wanted to see the SR 71 airplane....Now that I'm over all that I got more chickens today....Found out store bought eggs are AWFUL......


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now, I'm going to bed.
It's been a long day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Judging by how things are going so far. Not much when I can barely stand long enough to walk to the kitchen to make breakfast. Didn't even bother trying the bed last night. Standing longer than 2 minutes leaves me with a burning back and legs that want to collapse from under me. Going to be a doosie. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Just called off work because of waking with a throat on fire and stuffy head.
grrrrr..


----------



## zekeusa

Chicken soup PG!   Trying to find a well pump. Home Depot online said they had two. Went there and they had none Grrrr.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's the plan, zeke... and a nap.
Knew I was coming down with something late yesterday afternoon.


----------



## waybomb

pirate_girl said:


> Just called off work because of waking with a throat on fire and stuffy head.
> grrrrr..



I left early yesterday same thing. 
Sitting at home with wifey taking care of me. 
Home made chicken soup,  ginger tea, a bit of scotch,  cough drops. 
I'll be fine in no time.


----------



## luvs

gettin' us into prime concert gear; ---- if i remember when said concert is--
i know we hafta wear scads of eye-tint; liptint, & put on pseudo-goth items, & i ought be awake by 12:30pm~

 one morning soon, anyhow~


----------



## luvs

say someone would luv u to attend an event w/ 'em------ say~ a concert~ take tabs-- borrow someone's pen & tell as many close ppl as u ca that ur gonna ferget, so that they may remind u; then visit those them asap--


----------



## pirate_girl

waybomb said:


> I left early yesterday same thing.
> Sitting at home with wifey taking care of me.
> Home made chicken soup,  ginger tea, a bit of scotch,  cough drops.
> I'll be fine in no time.



Methinks I've been visited by an old viral friend Phary N Gitis of the milder form.

I napped plenty today, then had chicken noodle soup, and a couple of Ritz w/cream cheese.
Lots of C and hot tea too.

I better be back to normal tomorrow (if I ever was)  lol


----------



## waybomb

This seemed to help


----------



## pirate_girl

I bet it did Fred.


----------



## Angelface

70 days clean today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> 70 days clean today.


Hugs girl and congrats.
I gotta zoom off to work.
lol


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Hugs girl and congrats.
> I gotta zoom off to work.
> lol



Have fun


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats to you Angelface!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to service this morning. Then the mall looking for a new housecoat. Not much else today. Still walking at a snail's pace with two canes. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Have fun



Wasn't exactly fun, but it was good/okay as days go in nursing.
My whatever it is I have decided to move North into my sinus cavity around 7pm, so I could barely taste the pizza that the two 4p to midnight girls brought in.
Spent the remainder of the evening wishing I'd taken my nasal spray with me.
Kleenex was my friend.
Signed,
Your red nosed friend.


----------



## zekeusa

Congratulations! Keep going!


----------



## waybomb

Feel much better today.
Not sure if it was the scotch, the ginger tea, the homemade chicken soup, but it sure works quicker than antibiotics.


----------



## pirate_girl

Decided to take a sick day and got my stubborn butt to the doctor.
I now have a full blown sinus infection so am on the 10 day course of Cephalosporin.
Secondary infections love me. 
Doc signed the slip and has me off until Thursday.


----------



## zekeusa

waybomb said:


> Feel much better today.
> Not sure if it was the scotch, the ginger tea, the homemade chicken soup, but it sure works quicker than antibiotics.



It may well been the good old scotch!  Friend of mind always said " If I'm going to feel this bad I might as well be drunk"


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took a sick day here too. Went to physio. Came home and didn't do a thing the rest of the day other than work on a few new songs for the band. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

To Angelface, keep it up, we'll keep you in our prayers.  

To waybomb, scotch is the elixir of life, so it was the scotch.  I prefer Johnnie Walker Blue, but your choice is good as well.  

To pirategirl, get yourself some scotch, it works good.  

And to the rest of our little family have a great day.


----------



## Leni

I completed my payee report to the Social Security people on how I spent my daughters disability benefits for the last year.  It was enough to give me a headache.  That and it sent my blood pressure up to 171/103.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> To pirategirl, get yourself some scotch, it works good.



Well! two doses of Cefdinir and feeling a little better.
Campbell's beef noodle soup and peanut butter toast was dinner.

As for the scotch, perhaps tomorrow night... may need it whilst watching the election coverage which I have decided to do. 
Alone, in the comfort of my own home so as not to offend anyone with random shouts of either cheering or cussing.


----------



## Angelface

Thanks everyone 


Went to the store today to pick up some stuff for dinner, and the one day I decided to wear a long skirt, it gets caught on this broken piece in my car and rips up the side when i got out...  Sooo... cereal for dinner it is.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yet another night in pain sleeping on the chair for me.  I lasted 20 minutes in bed last night and only 30 minutes tonight.  Walking any distance more than 50 feet has become very painful.  I'm a downright mess in the evenings.  I sit in my chair and can only sit back for a short period of time before having to sit on the edge of the chair leaning forward to stretch my back.  If I keep my feet down my left foot swells and feels like someone is slashing it over and over with a razor blade.  I try to elevate them using the foot rest and it puts too much pressure on my calves.  I don't wish this CRPS pain on anyone.  I had never even heard of it till I started experiencing symptoms back in June this year.  There is no cure, no treatment, and no prognosis of how long it will last.  In severe cases, it can even bring on so much pain in the legs that a feeling of paralysis begins.  I can feel that some days.


----------



## nixon

Well ,let's see .... coffee, vote ,echocardiogram ,do some PM on the truck ,practice slacking ,and being a ne'r do well for the remainder of the day ...


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm doing nothing today that involves any kind of thinking.


----------



## zekeusa

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yet another night in pain sleeping on the chair for me.  I lasted 20 minutes in bed last night and only 30 minutes tonight.  Walking any distance more than 50 feet has become very painful.  I'm a downright mess in the evenings.  I sit in my chair and can only sit back for a short period of time before having to sit on the edge of the chair leaning forward to stretch my back.  If I keep my feet down my left foot swells and feels like someone is slashing it over and over with a razor blade.  I try to elevate them using the foot rest and it puts too much pressure on my calves.  I don't wish this CRPS pain on anyone.  I had never even heard of it till I started experiencing symptoms back in June this year.  There is no cure, no treatment, and no prognosis of how long it will last.  In severe cases, it can even bring on so much pain in the legs that a feeling of paralysis begins.  I can feel that some days.



You are in my thoughts . I hope something is out there to give you some relief!


----------



## tiredretired

Voting later this morning.  Supposed to "warm" up into the 60's so I suppose I should wash my truck and then settle in to watch the election results.

If I turn in early, then I guess it is not a good night for the home team.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Four hours of sleep again last night. So far this morning I managed to get the kids off to school and get myself dressed. I'd like to get outside to do some light yard work. But that all depends on how I feel this afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Voting later this morning.  Supposed to "warm" up into the 60's so I suppose I should wash my truck and then settle in to watch the election results.
> 
> If I turn in early, then I guess it is not a good night for the home team.



It's been raining all morning so I bundled up after a hot shower and a cup of coffee and went down to vote.
It's supposed to rain most of the day.. blahh.. good thing I'll be staying in with Gretch and taking it easy.


----------



## Doc

I voted!!!!!

I can't take the talking heads rambling on  so ....I'm watching Patton.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I voted!!!!!
> 
> I can't take the news today so ....I'm watching Patton.




I felt the same way Doc up until last night really.
Now that we're in the homestretch, it's a lot easier to take.
lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Been talking to my sons on the phone while posting here this evening.
Jeff says "okay Mom, you know I supported Bernie until he was no longer a thing, then considered Clinton but you know what Mom, I voted for Trump today.

Tyler; (excuse the language) "God Damn, I think he might do it Mother".
He never calls me Mother lol
It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## leadarrows

Celebrate.


----------



## zekeusa

Doc said:


> I voted!!!!!
> 
> I can't take the talking heads rambling on  so ....I'm watching Patton.



What a great movie. One of the reasons I have a English Bull Terrier!


----------



## nixon

Todays agenda ... coffee - complete , bacon - complete ,  Do my hillary lost happy dance - complete   , go to Altra gunshop and by an ar 5.56 lower - out the door in about 5 minutes .
Hope you all have a safe and great day


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Todays agenda ... coffee - complete , bacon - complete ,  Do my hillary lost happy dance - complete   , go to Altra gunshop and by an ar 5.56 lower - out the door in about 5 minutes .
> Hope you all have a safe and great day



Sounds like a plan!


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't recall what time I finally got to sleep last night.
After all the excitement from the election, found myself lying there staring at the ceiling and thanking God for the outcome, then tried listening to soft rock radio.
Then I was up running to the bathroom because this antibiotic is doing wonders for my URI, but at the same time it's playing hell on my digestive system.

So today was a day of looking back and hoping we're heading for better times ahead.
It's been chilly outside as November should be, but not as cold as it could be.
The leaves are starting to fall off in abundance, so I'll have to be raking this coming weekend to keep things spiffy and neat.

Dinner was simple and easy. 
Gretchen is still a happy little doggie and healthy.
My boys are pleased with their voting choices which Mom stayed out of, except for a teensy bit of advice.
The granddaughters are beautiful and growing like weeds.

I'm sitting here smiling and feeling better about a lot of things, more than I ever have in a long time.

Aaaaaaand, I'll shut up now.


----------



## leadarrows

Spent a few hours at an Honor Vets event today. It was a privilege.


----------



## pirate_girl

Raked leaves, then raked some more.
Went to pick up a pizza from Pizza Hut, thin crust, onions (few) extra cheese and mushrooms.


----------



## nixon

Washed the truck ,watched football , cogitated for the remainder of the day ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nuff said. 






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Had a friend over and we tore out almost two squares of shingles.

Three sheet of plywood and some Ice shield the valley was repaired. Shingles were 20 year old but I had some in the shed. They matched perfectly

Monday we start on the hail damaged back roof. At least five squares and two sky light replacements. Include another valley.

Both roofs were 4/12 pitch meeting 6/12 pitch. I didn't use Ice shield so they failed. Both skylights were punctured by hail. One has a 3 inch hole in it.

I was lucky. I have 8 skylights on my roof. One is 48" X 94" Been there 45 years without a leak.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Raked leaves, then raked some more.
> Went to pick up a pizza from Pizza Hut, thin crust, onions (few) extra cheese and mushrooms.



If you want to do more leaves, I haven't had time. My yard is full of them.

Bring Pizza


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One last blast at camp tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Hopefully finally getting rid of a stomach flu.

Also driving to OHare Airport to pick up the lovely Mrs_Bob.  

She spent a long weekend in North Carolina using up the last of my free airline miles and the majority of my free Mariott hotel reward points so she and Melen could have a 'girls weekend' getting their nails polished, going out to dinner, blah blah blah


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Hopefully finally getting rid of a stomach flu.
> 
> Also driving to OHare Airport to pick up the lovely Mrs_Bob.
> 
> She spent a long weekend in North Carolina using up the last of my free airline miles and the majority of my free Mariott hotel reward points so she and Melen could have a 'girls weekend' getting their nails polished, going out to dinner, blah blah blah


Lmao. Sounds like you're quite impressed by it. 


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Had a fun night last night but ended up in a sudden urge to use again... Almost 3 months later and such little triggers create absolute havoc on my mind.. I ended up going for a walk in the park at 1am which probably wasn't smart, but I did anything I could to fight this sudden strong urge.. I ended up going home and ate lots of banana bread before taking my sleeping med to knock myself out of any further temptation.. Any smell, environment, or social gathering can trigger it. But I woke up this morning still free and I feel much better.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to the early bird Mass, then to the diner for a bite after.
Father actually mentioned "our President elect" in his homily, but not by name..saying - "and we pray for this great nation and it's leaders and future leaders, especially our President elect"......


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Had a fun night last night but ended up in a sudden urge to use again... Almost 3 months later and such little triggers create absolute havoc on my mind.. I ended up going for a walk in the park at 1am which probably wasn't smart, but I did anything I could to fight this sudden strong urge.. I ended up going home and ate lots of banana bread before taking my sleeping med to knock myself out of any further temptation.. Any smell, environment, or social gathering can trigger it. But I woke up this morning still free and I feel much better.



You didn't give in to temptation.
See what a strong girl you are?


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> You didn't give in to temptation.
> See what a strong girl you are?



 I don't know.. I'm still not strong enough to resist banana bread...


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I don't know.. I'm still not strong enough to resist banana bread...


Who can?


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Who can?



True


----------



## nixon

Off to West Penn Hospital to see what sort of amazing plan the Docs have to treat my lymphoma . Promises to be an interesting day ! 
Hope you all have a safe one . And ,also enjoy your Monday within the full limits of state ,federal ,and local law ...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Off to West Penn Hospital to see what sort of amazing plan the Docs have to treat my lymphoma . Promises to be an interesting day !



Good luck with the Doc!



nixon said:


> Hope you all have a safe one . And ,also enjoy your Monday within the full limits of state ,federal ,and local law ...



Not much chance of that. I'm sitting here breathing. I'm sure that violates some 3 letter agency regulation.


----------



## Doc

Good luck Nixon.    Hope all goes great.

Yep Jim, I'm sure you are breaking at least one if not more of the laws of the commonwealth of Virginia.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gonna kick around the house and do some laundry and housework.
My long weekends off, everything goes to hell around here, and it's just me and the dog! 

Nah, it's not that bad.

Another gorgeous weather day- going up for 60 with lots of sunshine.


----------



## zekeusa

Looking for a new job today. I don't like the one I have any more. The boss is a first class jerk.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting around at home doing sfa barely able to walk 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Got all my cleaning and laundry done, then ate some leftover chicken and rice for dinner.

Oh, and I spent a while outside just now looking at the moon.


----------



## nixon

Doc said:


> Good luck Nixon.    Hope all goes great.



Thanks Doc ! 
It went okay . Gotta do another CT and PET . Then at some point some more "intense chemo therapy " ,as the dr. called it . Been there ,done that,seen the movie ,and got the T-shirt . Not really looking forward to it ,but I just gotta do what I gotta do to get through this . Still think it's preferable to a root canal ,or colonoscopy !


----------



## JEV

Back to the routine after four nights in Las Vegas. Our middle daughter ran the Vegas marathon on Sunday, so being there when she crossed the finish line was the reason for the trip. We managed to relax a little as well, and took in the Hoover Dam tour, as Mrs JEV had not seen it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Worked from 11a-10p.
Had a meeting that lasted an hour before that.
Stayed and worked on first shift, then took a coffee break at 1:15 and clocked back in for my shift at 1:40.
Long day.


----------



## Angelface

Going to put on a movie I've seen 30 times or so in my bedroom as I fall asleep to it...  Supposedly it's going to snow here, but I doubt it. Oh well goodnight everyone.


----------



## Doc

Angelface said:


> Going to put on a movie I've seen 30 times or so in my bedroom as I fall asleep to it...  Supposedly it's going to snow here, but I doubt it. Oh well goodnight everyone.


Good plan.   If you've seen it before it does not bother you to fall asleep with it playing.     Sweet dreams.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You could always put on a replay of one of hillarys speeches. That's enough to put anyone to sleep. 

Rough night again for me. Lasted  30 minutes in bed before it felt like someone took a splitting axe to my spine. Welcome to my life. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

It got up in the 70s today!
I went shopping with my friend Jane, for both food stuffs and then some Christmas shopping.
Left the house early this morning wearing a wool pea coat because I was chilly after having walked Gretchen.
By noon I said I have to get rid of this lol

It's still in the 60s outside.
Looks like about the same temperature for a high tomorrow, then it's going to dip over the weekend.
Peeps around here are talking about the...... *gasp!! SNOW we may see for the first time on Saturday.

Lobster bisque and wood grilled shrimp tacos, from Red Lobster was an early dinner.


----------



## Angelface

Staying up til 4:30 am and then waking up two hours later makes for a sleepy day... I think I'm going to pass out here on the couch in the reading room.. While a bad windstorm that's been going on for almost 24 hours tries ro keep me up...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Early Christmas present to the older boys since they already have everything they need. Took them to Duluth for the weekend. Swimming at the hotel. Afternoon at this annoying arcade type place with laser tag a rock climbing wall batting cage etc etc. Thank god I have the scooter. Leg and back are killing today. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimVT

went and got a live Christmas tree


----------



## Trackrig

Sitting beside the pool in Cabo.


----------



## pirate_girl

I stayed holed up all day except for taking Gretchen out to potty.
She didn't like this wind one bit. 
We never did get any measurable snow, and didn't think we would.
So.. I've been listening to music, watching some news, worked on some crochet (the 5 year old afghan in the making, yet to be completed) then made dinner a while ago.
Baked halibut and french style green beans.


----------



## Angelface

Sitting here watching Finding Dory with the kiddos


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> I stayed holed up all day except for taking Gretchen out to potty.
> She didn't like this wind one bit.
> We never did get any measurable snow, and didn't think we would.
> So.. I've been listening to music, watching some news, worked on some crochet (the 5 year old afghan in the making, yet to be completed) then made dinner a while ago.
> Baked halibut and french style green beans.


Talk about wind. When we drove down yesterday there were 50ft spruce trees getting blown around like tumbleweeds. With visibility reduced we'd be driving along and out of nowhere a tree would be down across the highway blocking our lane. 

Tonight, we took in the bentleyville light show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Today I hope to recover from a long day yesterday.  

2 of my Saber fences took medals at a large invitational tournament in Waukesha, Wisconsin. We were out of the house and 4:30am, didn't arrive home until 10:30pm, but it was worth the trip.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thought about going to mass today, but didn't. 
I work today in rehab.


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm gonna sit around and read a book.  Then I might think about making something for dinner.  Thinking is the hard part.....


----------



## EastTexFrank

Trackrig said:


> Sitting beside the pool in Cabo.



Damn, I think that I hate you.  

Today is Sunday which for me means football all day.  

I deserve an easy one.  Yesterday was busy.  My wife got her second flat in two days ... same tire.  This one was a bit like my Willie, wouldn't stay up for more than 5 minutes.    Had to take it off, take it to get fixed and put it back on.  I kinda long for the old days when car tires were skinny.  They were a lot easier to handle.  

Then went to the monthly Rotary recycling at Walmart's carpark for a couple of hours.  Had lunch ... chicken nuggets.  By then it had warmed up enough to be almost pleasant although the wind was blowing a gale, so I went and piddled outside mulching leaves and hitting the high spots of junky grass in the yard.  

By 5:30 it was too dark to work so I quit.  I don't like this time of year.  I hate the falling leaves and I hate it getting dark just when I'm getting in to my stride.  Looking forward to spring already.


----------



## Leni

I'll be watching football and knitting.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got home from work an hour ago after a fairly easy shift.
It's cold outside, but could always be worse.
Gretchen greeted me at the door with tail wagging.
Took her out to do her duty, then fed her.
Quick shower and in the flannel jammies now.
Got tomorrow off.
Life is good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took our youngest son to his scouting group outing to visit a food bank where they prepare meals to bring to the homeless shelter. An hour on my feet and my back was on fire. Came home and set up shop on the chair for the night. Pain med wore off about an hour ago.  

Good thing is that my physiotherapist was also there last night as his son is in the same group as mine. So he can see firsthand how just standing around for a bit affects me now. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

Started yesterday, and made a batch of holiday cookies called Lukken.  They're Belgium and made around the holidays.  You have to bake them in an iron one at a time so it takes about two hours to make them.  

Then I went and played cards, pinochle, and won.  I came home about 8:30pm and proceeded to clean the kitchen up and put everything away from the day of baking.  After which I cleaned the stove and range hood.  

Looking at what I had accomplished I started a little Christmas decorating, and before I knew it I had finished by 11:30 last night.  Turned TV on and found a movie, The Big Red One and watched it.

Got up early today and already have one load of laundry done and my second is in the dryer already.  Made a pot a coffee, made the bed, and I'm thinking of washing the windows today, and maybe vacuum.  

Not sure where I got all this energy from.  I'm hoping I'm not like a light bulb which burns brightest just before they burn out.....Yikes!  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not a whole lot today.
Been talking to the kids about Thanksgiving plans.
Puttering around the house, in a word- relaxing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing too exciting. Physio this morning. Over to the health care store to pick up a bed wedge to try. Then a specialist appointment this afternoon. Took the scooter for a cruise around the mall. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Umberto

We went to Winco for a few things and ended up getting a peking duck, Jenny-O turkey for $.48 #, steaks, chicken, and more. Later went for a drive and ended up at the Tacoma glass blowing shop. They do nice work albeit pricey.


----------



## tiredretired

Vacuum sealed some meats for the freezer for winter.  We bought a portion of a side of beef so I broke out the Food Saver and a couple rolls of vacuum bags.  

Then I went to the grocery store and bought some hot dogs.


----------



## tiredretired

Umberto said:


> We went to Winco for a few things and ended up getting a *peking duck*, Jenny-O turkey for $.48 #, steaks, chicken, and more. Later went for a drive and ended up at the Tacoma glass blowing shop. They do nice work albeit pricey.




Ahmmm, aren't they called Beijing Duck now?


----------



## nixon

Cut ,and fit pieces to repair a frame on a Jeep with my BIL . We'll weld it all up Friday . 
Enjoying watching TV ,sipping on a cup of coffee ,and tending the wood stove right now .
Life is good !

Edit : Here's hoping each of you has a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving day !


----------



## JEV

Had an elm taken down that died from the emerald ash borer. This site refuses to post my images in their original orientation. I know...it's because I'm using an iPad!


----------



## road squawker

.... there I fixed it for ya


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Cut ,and fit pieces to repair a frame on a Jeep with my BIL . We'll weld it all up Friday .
> Enjoying watching TV ,sipping on a cup of coffee ,and tending the wood stove right now .
> Life is good !
> 
> Edit : *Here's hoping each of you has a safe and enjoyable Thanksgiving day *!



Same to you John and Jan and the canines! 

Had a good day at work and am looking forward to having tomorrow and Friday off to celebrate turkey day with family and friends.

I am making 2 dozen deviled eggs tomorrow morning and a delicious rich recipe I found for creamed corn to take to our Thanksgiving with my family.

The one on Friday. I was told not to bring anything.
Ha, we'll see about that.
I don't like to go to these things empty handed.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

Waiting in for a couple of deliveries from Amazon.  One is a cheaper version of the Nicer Dicer and another is snowflake stickers to put on the kitchen window.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Sitting here drinking coffee and watching my wife dance around the kitchen.  

For the first time in living memory we're not going to the family Thanksgiving in Tyler.  Pity, the food is superb.  We're going to pick my M-I-L up from the nursing home and bring her to the farm where my S-I-L lives for for a small celebration with just the four of us.  It should be great though.  My wife and her sister have been cooking for 2 days ... and they're both good cooks.    

We're having a larger get-together tomorrow for a Black Friday Thanksgiving.  I think that we're giving thanks for not having to go shopping in a large city.


----------



## waybomb

Installing fireplace in master bedroom. I'm scared to death of heights so I have a Handyman coming tomorrow to install thimble,  siding spacer,  and vent on the outside.


----------



## Catavenger

Going shopping of course! Hey it's Black Friday!
Well not really 
Nope that's not for me.
But I might buy something online from that Carol Wright (online) catalog.
I've bought stuff from them before but when I saw an ad. for them right here on the Forums I decided to check it out again.
 I might get  pair of the slip on deck shoes to wear when I putter around the yard.


----------



## nixon

Today is/was chainsaw day . Had a neighbor drop off 3 . Ms250 ,husq460 ,029super . 
Got them all running .waiting on a few parts to make the actually cut wood . Folks around here are tough on bars ,drive sprockets and chains !


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good meal at Jane and Larry's.
Wish the cat Sherman would have stayed off the kitchen counter and dining table... good grief.


----------



## Angelface

Someone egged my car last night..


----------



## Melensdad

Rested my shoulder, did pretty much nothing but sit in an easy chair.  Oh, I fed the dog.


----------



## MrLiberty

Ate left over turkey, stuffing, taters, corn, bean salad, dinner rolls, pie.  I'm full again........


----------



## EastTexFrank

Drove to town this morning to get one thing from Tractor Supply.  I knew something was not good when I saw the car park.  I walked inside, took one look at the mayhem and left.  All I wanted was a wind-up reel for pneumatic hose for the compressor but saving $40 wasn't worth it at that time.  I did go back later on in the afternoon and get it when things were a little more subdued.  

Otherwise, I didn't do much.  I really need to get back with the program.  It seems that I've been goofing off for days ... and days ... and days.  

My wife leaves tomorrow to go on a cruise with her sister.  Maybe I can get stuff done while she is gone.


----------



## Angelface

Angelface said:


> Someone egged my car last night..



Thanks to my idiot beother... :/ lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another day of sitting here in pain. So only plan is to somehow drag my sore butt to the church later this afternoon to play the service. Then home again to sit in pain. 

living the dream


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to work 2nd shift today.
Just talked to my boys.. seems their Dad (my ex) has Parkinson's. 
They didn't tell me this at all over the holiday.
For all the years we were married and how it ended badly, I'd not wish that on anyone.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Going to work 2nd shift today.
> Just talked to my boys.. seems their Dad (my ex) has Parkinson's.
> They didn't tell me this at all over the holiday.
> For all the years we were married and how it ended badly, I'd not wish that on anyone.




Yep Parkinson's is bad.  On another note, I think you work to hard.  Just saying.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Yep Parkinson's is bad.  On another note, I think you work to hard.  Just saying.


I have to today, it was one of them there trade deals.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> I have to today, it was one of them there trade deals.




I thought Trump was going to axe them damn trade deals......


----------



## tiredretired

Speaking of trade deals, I'll be putting up some Chinese Christmas lights today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Going to work 2nd shift today.
> Just talked to my boys.. seems their Dad (my ex) has Parkinson's.
> They didn't tell me this at all over the holiday.
> For all the years we were married and how it ended badly, I'd not wish that on anyone.



I felt the same way when my ex was diagnosed with early onset Alzheimer's.  She died a couple of years ago.  There was absolutely no love lost between us, in fact it was downright contentious, but I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I felt the same way when my ex was diagnosed with early onset Alzheimer's.  She died a couple of years ago.  There was absolutely no love lost between us, in fact it was downright contentious, but I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy.



Jeff, my oldest.. said it "is what it is".
Ty doesn't understand as yet where it could lead and what could happen to his Dad.
I think they've distanced themselves from him so much emotionally that they just don't care.
My ex sister in law told me that his wife doesn't seem to be bothered with the diagnosis at all.
That she works him to death and he obliges.
Stupid woman.

I feel for him and do worry about him now.
After all, I was madly in love with him during a part of my life.
So there is that.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to mass this morning and prayed for many people I love and care about, this being the first Sunday of Advent.
Took a walk, sat around and relaxed and watched some television.
Got off my butt and did what decor I plan to do for Christmas- fairy lights around the kitchen mingled with the greenery, sat out some long burning Yankee candles, put a wreath on the door.
That's as good as it's going to get and it feels merry in here now.
I made a big fat BLT with mushroom soup for dinner.
The end.


----------



## Angelface

Got the place ready for chirstmas... got the shopping done also this weekend.. Now just sitting here trying to get my mind in the right place... I am so sick of living with Bipolar Disorder... 

Anyways trying to think of a movie now to distract me...


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Got the place ready for chirstmas... got the shopping done also this weekend.. Now just sitting here trying to get my mind in the right place... I am so sick of living with Bipolar Disorder...
> 
> Anyways trying to think of a movie now to distract me...



That's good. We both were in the mood to decorate lol
I've got most of my shopping done too.

Your condition is something you have to learn to manage 

Hallmark Channel has some nice movies running right now.


----------



## MrLiberty

Make that all three of us.  Besides doing laundry, making the bed, making a pot of spaghetti, I decorated my apartment.  Not a lot just a little corner.  Then Two of the lady's on this floor and I started decorating out second floor lobby.  Right now we have six trees up, and all the lights on and working.  That took  us a good four hours.  Last year when we took everything down for some reason we left the lights on the trees, what a mess.  I sat there for two hours untangling all the lights.  

Anyway, we will put the bulbs on tomorrow and finish up the rest of the decorating on our floor.  I might help on Tuesday doing the office decorating.

Yes, Christmas is here, and I think I better start doing my cyber shopping soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> making the bed



I never got around to doing that.
She with the shorty legs wouldn't let me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I thought about decorating this weekend. We discussed what to get the kids. Not overly motivated this year to do anything Christmas related. Guess I'm just sick of the commercialism of it all. Plus I'm struggling to make it to the garage where the decorations are stored. Takes me 8 hrs of rest it seems in order to gain enough energy and strength to make it outside to the vehicle. One trip uptown and I'm whipped for the day, possibly two. 

living the dream


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> I never got around to doing that.
> She with the shorty legs wouldn't let me.




Well, it's her bed too....

She must have had a hard day.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> That's good. We both were in the mood to decorate lol
> I've got most of my shopping done too.
> 
> Your condition is something you have to learn to manage
> 
> Hallmark Channel has some nice movies running right now.



I guess it was in the air.. haha.. Actually all that's left however is little stocking stuffers... 

Yah for the most part I try... I've been really good about staying on track with my meds, just at times I just feel like having a moment. But they help you limit that urge.

I watched the fault in our stars last night and it made me tear up pretty good. I'll have to check out hallmark. I want something that's going to make me laugh.. lol




NorthernRedneck said:


> Guess I'm just sick of the commercialism of it all.




I totally get that... the fact that its pounded in your head by advertising that Christmas is coming makes you want to turn the other way...


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> I thought about decorating this weekend. We discussed what to get the kids. Not overly motivated this year to do anything Christmas related. Guess I'm just sick of the commercialism of it all. Plus I'm struggling to make it to the garage where the decorations are stored. Takes me 8 hrs of rest it seems in order to gain enough energy and strength to make it outside to the vehicle. One trip uptown and I'm whipped for the day, possibly two.
> 
> living the dream



I haven't felt like digging out the tree and going through all that since my sister died, but it actually started after Mom died.

I despise the commercialism and everyone flying around wanting get the best deals on the newest gadgets. .. oh I could go on.

Jesus is the reason for the season, family, togetherness, not things.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> I haven't felt like digging out the tree and going through all that since my sister died, but it actually started after Mom died.
> 
> I despise the commercialism and everyone flying around wanting get the best deals on the newest gadgets. .. oh I could go on.
> 
> Jesus is the reason for the season, family, togetherness, not things.




This is my first Christmas without my mom.  I use to decorate her place up pretty good, now like I said just a little corner for me.  

I have hated the commercialism for some time as well.  I hate the black Friday thing and have never participated in it.  As I said before, I hate crowds so shopping isn't my favorite thing to do.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm with you on the missing people at Christmas. It was different for our family up until 2007 or so. Every year on Christmas eve the whole family would gather for a big meal and gift exchange at my grandparents. Christmas morning was just for gifts from Santa and the stockings. Then the day was used to either go snowmobiling or sliding. Followed by another big meal on at my parents. 

Well. My grandparents have passed on. My parents are now snowbirds who winter in Texas. My brother lives 5 hours away. The only one left is my aunt so we just do something small with her. 

Plus with this mild weather it just doesn't feel like Christmas. 3 yrs ago it was -28celcius and 2 feet of snow. Now it's +5 and raining for the next 3 days after we got a ft of snow last weekend. Lovely wet mess out there. 

living the dream


----------



## pirate_girl

Watching it rain. It's supposed to do it all day.

At least it's not snow   (sorry snowcatters) lol


----------



## zekeusa

I gave away all of the decorations to my X except for my Grandmothers things, but they just stay in the box...But anyway Merry Christmas!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

zekeusa said:


> I gave away all of the decorations to my X except for my Grandmothers things, but they just stay in the box...But anyway Merry Christmas!!



That's me.  We haven't really done Christmas in a big way for several years.  We'll still decorate the inside of the house as Christmas Eve family supper will still be held here but the outside is going to be "naked".  Just as well as I'm getting too old to be climbing up ladders and scrambling over roofs. 

It's just not the same.  All the "oldsters", my wife's aunts and uncles are gone.  Their kids and grand kids who used to show up every year are now spread all over the place with families of their own so there is no telling how many will show up this year.  It should still be around 15 or 20 but it used to be 50 plus.  The old traditions are slowly dying.  Once my generation is gone, the family tradition will be gone for ever.


----------



## MrLiberty

EastTexFrank said:


> That's me.  We haven't really done Christmas in a big way for several years.  We'll still decorate the inside of the house as Christmas Eve family supper will still be held here but the outside is going to be "naked".  Just as well as I'm getting too old to be climbing up ladders and scrambling over roofs.
> 
> It's just not the same.  All the "oldsters", my wife's aunts and uncles are gone.  Their kids and grand kids who used to show up every year are now spread all over the place with families of their own so there is no telling how many will show up this year.  It should still be around 15 or 20 but it used to be 50 plus.  The old traditions are slowly dying.  Once my generation is gone, the family tradition will be gone for ever.




When I had the house I had to quit decorating outside because people would steal the decorations.  Also those big air filled decorations, the kids would go by at night and cut holes in them.  

City life sucked.


----------



## zekeusa

Your right everybodys gone. My Mother is the only one left. Sisters moved away and have their own families. It's not the way I thought things would end up.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been glued to the news most of the day.
Talked to a former SIL on the phone for quite a while.
Made an unscheduled trip to the store for bread and got soaked in the process, made chili soup and grilled cheese for dinner.
Trimmed Gretchen's nails and gave her a bath.


----------



## Catavenger

I not going to decorate for  Christmas. I may have a cat figurine or something with a Santa hat, but that's about it.
My dad died many years ago and my mom over twelve. One brother died, the other doesn't want to be around me. 
Maybe he is ashamed of me if I have a seizure and we are in public.
Or he thinks my house stinks of cats.
 My oldest sister moved out of state.
That leaves me and one sister who puts up with me.
Her family does too, because of her.
Sometimes I wonder if she promised my mom on her deathbed to always look out for me?
I also wonder who would be hurt more. Her if it's "no" or me if it's "yes?"
 But back to what I did today. I took the bus and went to the store. 
I can't buy much because I have to carry it back via bus and walking.
But it's been a good day. No seizures and I got out of the house.  I always feel better when I can get out. fortunately even though it's with a limp I can walk fairly well.


----------



## Gunsrus

I'm deciding at this very minute how to plan my next move. I can't give any intimate details, but let's just say I used to know a guy that knew somebody that may be neck deep in something illegal. Last I asked, the person who knows this dude said he was earning 3000 euros a day. From what, I don't know and I'd rather not find out. The guy in question doesn't have a legit job and has been suspected of sexual assault.

That's what I'm doing today. Tomorrow, I've got to start making plans to get out of the way, because I sure as hell am not going to get in line.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good shift at work, state inspection is going to happen soon, so we're making sure we _once again_ get a deficiency free rating 
They have already gone to several facilities in neighbouring counties, so it's that time!


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's a beautiful day today.  The sun is shining but it is COOL!!!!  No, it was downright cold this morning.  So, I don't know what I'm going to do today.  The wife is gone so I might just stay inside and stay warm or I might get bored and find something to do this afternoon if it warms up a little bit.

Yesterday I was up and gone by about 04:30 and spent almost all day at the cardiovascular clinic getting checked out.  It seems that I'm good for another year or 10k miles, whichever comes first.  

I wish that the rest of my body was in as good a shape as my heart.  Getting old sucks.  Don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## zekeusa

My 86 year old Uncle said to my mother just before he croaked.... Don't Get Old!


----------



## pirate_girl

Joined twitter this morning (_tweeeeeeeeet!!_) packed my lunch for work, just waiting til it's time to hit the road.

You all have a beautiful day.


----------



## zekeusa

Catavenger said:


> I not going to decorate for  Christmas. I may have a cat figurine or something with a Santa hat, but that's about it.
> My dad died many years ago and my mom over twelve. One brother died, the other doesn't want to be around me.
> Maybe he is ashamed of me if I have a seizure and we are in public.
> Or he thinks my house stinks of cats.
> My oldest sister moved out of state.
> That leaves me and one sister who puts up with me.
> Her family does too, because of her.
> Sometimes I wonder if she promised my mom on her deathbed to always look out for me?
> I also wonder who would be hurt more. Her if it's "no" or me if it's "yes?"
> But back to what I did today. I took the bus and went to the store.
> I can't buy much because I have to carry it back via bus and walking.
> But it's been a good day. No seizures and I got out of the house.  I always feel better when I can get out. fortunately even though it's with a limp I can walk fairly well.



Well I'm not decorating either...I did see some organic catnip at the health food store. My cat is 18 and everyday is a blessing. I changed her to a healthier diet and her coat got smoother and softer, plus she looks forward to meal time more.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fab work shift .. just checked twitter ( I don't get it) 
Just another place to go to for checking out what others opinions are from the areas of interest I added on.
Got a ton of unknowns who are also of conservative thought, cooking, weather, history and sports, etc.
Not so sure I'll be a twitter fan, but there's a lot of good stuff from the following and followers.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, it was definitely COOL today and then the wind got up and it was downright COLD.  So, I stayed inside and read.  I turned on the TV in the afternoon.  I never watch TV during the day and now I know why.  I struggle to find something worth watching during the evening but there is NOTHING on worth watching during the afternoon.  I'm not going to do that again.  Tomorrow, no matter how cold it is, I going to find something to do outside.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, it was definitely COOL today and then the wind got up and it was downright COLD.  So, I stayed inside and read.  I turned on the TV in the afternoon.  I never watch TV during the day and now I know why.  I struggle to find something worth watching during the evening but there is NOTHING on worth watching during the afternoon.  I'm not going to do that again.  Tomorrow, no matter how cold it is, I going to find something to do outside.



37 degrees here right now Frank. It's going to be not so like December here from the forecast.
Snow chances look to be hit or miss.

Daytime telly sucks. When I am home then I usually have news on in the background.

I have tomorrow off. Shopping and paying bills, then out to eat lunch someplace nice with a friend.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went shopping for groceries and other errands out of town.
 New store Big R, went inside. Nice place!
I'd always heard of them, but this is the first one to open so close.
Found some comfy UnderArmour tennies and a Carhartt sherpa lined vest.
The candy and dried nuts section is wonderful.

Stopped at Panera Bread for a steak and cheddar panini with squash soup,then proceeded to buy a ton of bagels, croissants, spreads and cheese pastries to share with co-workers over the weekend.

Also went to Dollar Tree for Christmas cards, gift wrap and bags.

Busy today, then had a nap lol


----------



## Melensdad

Went to fencing practice at the school where my daughter used to fence to help out their saber coach (_she had foot surgery_).  I used to help coach there and still do armory work for them.  But I rarely go there and this was my first visit of the season.  It was good to get back there.  The kids are great (_its a private/Catholic school, so the kids are polite and respectful_) and when I walked in the door several kids shouted out "MR SKURKA" (_sort of felt like "Norm" on the old TV Sitcom 'Cheers'_).  

Had a great time there, I need to get back more often.


----------



## Doc

Wow, that is  large class for a private school.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No appointments today. Doesn't happen often so I took advantage of the situation to just stay home and rest. Worked a little on the acoustic guitar I'm building. A couple more coats of stain and she'll be ready to mount the bridge, nut, and saddle. Tonight is guitar practice  then home for a rest. 

living the dream


----------



## FrancSevin

Finished all the roof repairs on the house. Resided the chimney (Hardiboard) and all the soffits on the front of the house.

New light fixtures on the porch.

No more attic entry for the squirrels

Time for winter to set in.

Next, the construction steps to the new second floor loft project get replaced with a new frame and Oak treads. Should take just the week end but, things tend to take longer these days.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> Wow, that is  large class for a private school.



I believe they have 49 kids on the fencing team, not sure how many were in the room when I snapped the photo.  That is the study hall room at the school.  I believe the enrollment of the school has dropped a bit since my daughter went to school there but enrollment a few years ago was about 1500 students.  I think it may be about 1400 now.  

Its a high quality school located on the edge of a blighted area a high income area.  Tuition is roughly $10,000/year including books, uniforms, fees, etc.  Surprising number of lower income students who's parents work really hard to keep their kids out of the sub-standard public schools.  

I believe the school is currently about 45% white, with Blacks, Asians and Hispanics making up the remaining 55%.  It was right at 50-51% while when my daughter attended.  Typically there were long lines to take the admission test to get into the school, not sure if it is still that way.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a good shift today.
Wasn't bad, just busy.. very. 
This is what I call my long weekend.. on 'til Monday.


----------



## Angelface

When youu had a night out.. and had so much fun then you got home and realize its 4 freaking am...  ao im thinking its uh... bedtime lol good night everyone!! i might woke up sometime tomorrow.. haha


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rough night last night. I was feeling alright last evening. So I forgot to take my pain pills. Guess who woke up in pain at 2am? Yep. Me. Out to the chair for the rest of the night. Now I'm paying for it. Combination of tired and dizzy. Meds all out of wack for today. 

living the dream


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting everything in order before I leave for work.

Dog out and back in until Brenda comes over to take her out again at 6pm. Check!


----------



## Melensdad

My Saber girls did a great job today, dominated every squad they faced except one and did pretty well against the exception so I was thrilled with their performance.  My boys squad is less experienced than my girls so I had low expectations, they performed better than expected I was thrilled.

Epee and Foil didn't do quite as well but each had plenty of highlights. 

All in all a great day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Woke up this morning and it was downright cold and raining steadily.  I dug out some thermals, fleece and rain suit because I had volunteered to ring the bells for Rotary at Walmart in aid of the Salvation Army from 11:00 am to 1:00 pm.  I've done it for the past 20 years and the generosity of people always amazes me.

I went to get some bbq for lunch and walked right in to my neighbor.  We ate together and, since both our wives are gone, went back to his house for a beer.  I got a call at 3:15 saying that one of the volunteer bell ringers was sick and could I possibly fill in.  I'm glad that they caught me before the second beer.  I got there at 3:30 and tinkled my little bell until 5 o'clock.  At least the rain had dropped to a light drizzle/mist.

I came home and didn't do squat for the rest of the evening.  My wife hopefully comes home tomorrow night and things will get back to normal.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looking at those pictures, Bob.. I can tell you have a wonderful time with those kids.
Dedication!


Stopped at the store on the way to work and got some deli off the bone ham,some roast beef and swiss slices to take in along with the Panera bagels, croissants and other goodies I'd bought on Thursday to share with my co-workers.
It's that time of year when our break room is filled with appreciation food stuffs from pharmacy, other businesses and families.
Cookies, pretzel mix, candies and always a favourite.. Harry & David baklava.
While not a huge fan of desserts and sweet things, that baklava is the bomb!!


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Looking at those pictures, Bob.. I can tell you have a wonderful time with those kids.
> Dedication!



I really do enjoy them and my time with them.  

Some I honestly love as if they were my own, some frustrate the heck out of me, but I do enjoy them all.  We have a good time together.

I'm not a good fencer, in fact I'm bad.  But the kids say I'm a good coach who inspires them.  Best compliment I got from a fencer actually came this weekend.  The girl, one of my sophomores, told me she quit other sports because I inspire her to be better.  She is an athlete, not a casual fencer who wants to play with swords. I've heard that I'm a "good" coach from other kids but always took it as a 'fun' coach who is there to help.  So when this girl told me that I inspire her to improve and give her faith in herself to achieve more, I took that to heart.  Oh, and despite being a Junior Varsity fencer, she's already won her first Varsity medal


----------



## Angelface

Two diet sodas and one coffee later and I still can't wake up today..


----------



## leadarrows

............


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to church. Leg and foot flared up. Came home and sat on my butt all day. Welcome to my life. 

living the dream


----------



## pirate_girl

Just got home from work an hour ago.
East side B, longest hall with the most residents.
They were all little angels, tho some have the coughing and junk that's going around.
Loved them to pieces and told them all I'd see them tomorrow.
Same time, same place.


We got some snow today, just enough leave a small amount on the grass.
It's all cleared away now.
More they say next Thursday, and colder too.


----------



## EastTexFrank

leadarrows said:


> ............



That's me.  I started doing nothing yesterday afternoon and I've been plonked in front of the TV watching football all day.  

Now tomorrow, if the weather improves, I may be forced to do something.


----------



## zekeusa

Melensdad said:


> I really do enjoy them and my time with them.
> 
> Some I honestly love as if they were my own, some frustrate the heck out of me, but I do enjoy them all.  We have a good time together.
> 
> I'm not a good fencer, in fact I'm bad.  But the kids say I'm a good coach who inspires them.  Best compliment I got from a fencer actually came this weekend.  The girl, one of my sophomores, told me she quit other sports because I inspire her to be better.  She is an athlete, not a casual fencer who wants to play with swords. I've heard that I'm a "good" coach from other kids but always took it as a 'fun' coach who is there to help.  So when this girl told me that I inspire her to improve and give her faith in herself to achieve more, I took that to heart.  Oh, and despite being a Junior Varsity fencer, she's already won her first Varsity medal



Excellent! Feels good to make a difference!!


----------



## JEV

Started building a set of walker stairs for a guy in rehab. Four platforms dropping a total of 19" over a 10' run from the house to the garage floor. Tomorrow I'll build the railing system and install it. He hasn't been able to get out of the house in three months, and I'm thrilled to help him become mobile again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had another perfectly awesome day at work.
State survey still hasn't happened, but we do know we are in the window for sure.

I have tomorrow off! yay!
Gotta go and finish up some more Christmas shopping which I thought was already done.
Is it ever?
Not when you have 3 granddaughters to spoil.


----------



## EastTexFrank

EastTexFrank said:


> Now tomorrow, if the weather improves, I may be forced to do something.



It didn't and I didn't.  

It's supposed to be the same damp, dreary day tomorrow before it gets really cold.  This may be an easy week.


----------



## EastTexFrank

JEV said:


> Started building a set of walker stairs for a guy in rehab. Four platforms dropping a total of 19" over a 10' run from the house to the garage floor. Tomorrow I'll build the railing system and install it. He hasn't been able to get out of the house in three months, and I'm thrilled to help him become mobile again.



And so you should be.  It's a noble thing that you're doing.

Our Rotary club did a similar project for 5 or 6 years, building ramps for handicapped people so they could get in and out of their homes.  They can be mobile around their living space but if they are in a wheelchair and have steps up to their front door, they are confined to their homes and isolated.  Over that period I, and others, must have built 12 or 15 ramps to allow them to at least get outside their front door.  It is one of the most rewarding things I have ever done.  

I will always remember the old lady who hadn't been outside of her house for 4 years.  I used to drive by and see her out in her yard feeding the birds and the squirrels.  I'd sometimes stop and we'd talk for ages.  She was so grateful and appreciative and I was so humbled.  Sometimes it's nice to be a good guy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today wasn't very productive. I went to physio this morning and came home. Played with my new cell phone for a few hours trying to get it to sync with a past backup.  Watched an old movie. Watched the weather go from rain to snow to rain again. Got supper ready. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to Walgreens for some last minute Christmas things.
Always forget about that place. They have a lot of good stuff!
Made dinner -- meatloaf and mashed potatoes with tomato gravy and green beans.


----------



## tiredretired

Played lumberjack today.


----------



## tiredretired

All on the ground.  Clean up time next.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Played lumberjack today.
> 
> View attachment 87364





TiredRetired said:


> All on the ground.  Clean up time next.
> 
> View attachment 87365



Did you yell Timberrrrrrr!!!!!!! as it hit the ground?


----------



## pirate_girl

This gal is going to bed now.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Did you yell Timberrrrrrr!!!!!!! as it hit the ground?



Of course!!  That's the fun part!!


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> All on the ground.  Clean up time next.
> 
> View attachment 87365


What in the world is all that white stuff????


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gave myself a good swift kick in the ass. Renewed my gym membership and did an hour workout. I'm sure I'll feel it later. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> All on the ground.  Clean up time next.
> 
> View attachment 87365



It's the cleanup part that I dislike.  

I don't have a problem dropping them and cutting them up but the last big pine that I took down I had 12 FEL buckets of twiggy stuff and pine cones to rake up and get rid of.  Just when you think that you're done, the work is just beginning.


----------



## pirate_girl

About ready to leave for work.
I don't waaaaaaanaaaaaaaaaaa gooooooooo


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Trade you........

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zekeusa

I got some of that white stuff....about 2" worth....Black ice patches on the roads. I'm having a hard time concentrating on work today.   Oh, time for lunch!


----------



## MrLiberty

Not much, was doing my Christmas cards, but then took a break and I can't get back in the mood to finish.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Today was another nothing kind of day.

Since Saturday, it's either rained, poured or been drizzly, misty damp.  Today was no exception.

However, I did manage to clear a clog in the shower in the hall bathroom.  I know, it's not much but it's all I've got.  The weather is supposed to clear up some by tomorrow but it's going to be so wet out there that I don't think I'll be doing too much of anything.  

I've got to find something to do.  I'm even starting to like daytime TV!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I always feel like the March Hare from Alice in Wonderland when I log in here after a day at the 'Crest lol
I'm late!

Anyway..
Good day, but a bit sad to go in right at shift change to find my darling Augusta right on the brink of passing.
She did, with her family around her thankfully.
Her son had just got there having flown home from Georgia.
Rest in peace, Gussie.
Edgar is waiting for you.


----------



## Angelface

The bf and I made a cake together for no reason really other than making a mess of the kitchen. Visited my parents today and played some board games with the kiddos. Great day but have felt exhausted all week.. two coffees, energy drink, and diet pepsi.. still feel like sleeping all day. Oh well.. 

It was -2  this morning after a snow storm yesterday.. supposed to start again tomorrow til the weekend. Yay.. someone wanna shovel snow for me?


Pg, sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> The bf and I made a cake together for no reason really other than making a mess of the kitchen. Visited my parents today and played some board games with the kiddos. Great day but have felt exhausted all week.. two coffees, energy drink, and diet pepsi.. still feel like sleeping all day. Oh well..
> 
> It was -2  this morning after a snow storm yesterday.. supposed to start again tomorrow til the weekend. Yay.. someone wanna shovel snow for me?
> 
> 
> Pg, sorry to hear about the loss.



First of all, I am happy to hear about the boyfriend? best friend?, and time spent with your parents and children.

Don't know what to tell you about the overdosing on caffeine and not being able to sleep, but mixing that with your bipolar meds is something you may want to keep in check.

No snow on the way here, but it sure is going to get cold.
It's not like it's anything strange for Ohio in December.

The loss happens all the time, some are more special than others.
Thanks Angel.


----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> *No snow on the way here,* but it sure is going to get cold.
> It's not like it's anything strange for Ohio in December.



Umm, just checked the forecast.

*Sunday 12/11*
Periods of snow. High 32F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 80%. 3 to 5 inches of snow expected.

_Shovel ready job_... now I'll have to pay the kid down the street.
He'll be stimulated and invigorated.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! With a high of 29 today , I'm staying in the shop doing neighbor's saw chains . Stay warm !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio first thing then a dental apt. Maybe a trip to home Depot for some furnace ductwork. We'll see 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

Snowing pretty good here, haven't checked the forecast to see how much we are suppose to get.  Going out for lunch today in about 20 minutes.  OK kinda like a brunch.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's cold and windy here.

Tonight is our works Christmas party at the Eagles hall.
Won't be able to attend because of working ..
But! they do bring us over meals and desserts from it and gifts if we won any in the drawing.
I hope the administrator and director do what they did last year.
Present us all with a card with a crisp bill inside.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

They got a whole bunch of snow out in Saskatchewan and Manitoba. So far the same storm cells have tapered off and only left us with a dusting. No real snow forecast so looks like a snow less Christmas for us. Which is something totally unheard of up here. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zekeusa

Seeing if I can buff the paint off this guys fender....400 Grit?


----------



## nixon

Well, got the chains done . Then changed the oil / filter in the Kubota ,put the winter rims/ Nokians on Jan's car ( the dragon wagon ) .Gonna call that good for today .


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> First of all, I am happy to hear about the boyfriend? best friend?, and time spent with your parents and children.
> 
> Don't know what to tell you about the overdosing on caffeine and not being able to sleep, but mixing that with your bipolar meds is something you may want to keep in check.
> 
> No snow on the way here, but it sure is going to get cold.
> It's not like it's anything strange for Ohio in December.
> 
> The loss happens all the time, some are more special than others.
> Thanks Angel.



Thanks. Yah we have been dating for a little while now and we are both very happy. He's very respectful and sweet not to mention cute as well  . Yah you're right about the caffeine,  it just puts me in a more elevated mood.  Starting to snow pretty good here now... it's fine with me. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Well, got the chains done . Then changed the oil / filter in the Kubota ,put the winter rims/ Nokians on *Jan's car ( the dragon wagon )* .Gonna call that good for today .




The Christmas dinners were wonderful and so was my day.

Two choices of roast beef, mashed potatoes and gravy, green beans with bacon, dinner rolls, salads and cheese cake.
Then there was chicken parm with garlic bread and the same green beans.
I chose the roast beef.
No cheesecake for me as I'd already been in the Buckeyes all day.
We have a snack table that's full of sinful goodies from now until New Years day.

There were so many of those dinners left behind because most of 3rd shift had attended the party, so the night janitor and laundry lady are going to take whatever was left.

Mick and Niki, the administrator and director came over and handed out Christmas cards with $50 bills, Panera and Marathon gas cards.
I gave them both a hug and a kiss.
We are appreciated year after year.
Pat, the soon to be retired environmental aide won the big screen TV.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Thanks. Yah we have been dating for a little while now and we are both very happy. He's very respectful and sweet not to mention cute as well  . Yah you're right about the caffeine,  it just puts me in a more elevated mood.  Starting to snow pretty good here now... it's fine with me. Lol



So do you still have your job?
What do your children think about the new boyfriend?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Took the dogs out this morning and walked in to the freezer.  Hell, it got cold overnight.  

NR, if your folks came down to Texas to escape the Canadian winter ... they brought it with them.  Hey sus it was cold and the wind was blowing straight out of the north.  

Did some running around stuff but otherwise stayed inside.  There's nothing I need to get done that can't wait a couple of days.  Tomorrow is supposed to be even colder.  I can see a day of drinking coffee and reading in my future.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> There's nothing I need to get done that can't wait a couple of days.  Tomorrow is supposed to be even colder.  I can see a day of drinking coffee and reading in my future.



That's going to be me tomorrow.
Got what I call my long weekend off.. Friday to Monday.. always look forward to it.
I'll sleep in and take my time deciding what the other days will bring.
Probably work on some crochet and crosswords and do some cooking.
Simple life here.. and I do love it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> That's going to be me tomorrow.
> Got what I call my long weekend off.. Friday to Monday.. always look forward to it.
> I'll sleep in and take my time deciding what the other days will bring.
> Probably work on some crochet and crosswords and do some cooking.
> Simple life here.. and I do love it.



I was thinking that you should be in bed at this time of night as you have work tomorrow but obviously you don't.  You and Gretchen need to cuddle up and enjoy the cold weather from indoors.  Bless you girl.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> So do you still have your job?
> What do your children think about the new boyfriend?



Sadly no... After what happened I was put on a temporary disability. I know some people frown on me for it.. Anyways it was just not working out with my issues and the stress of it all was not helping. Long hours is a definite trigger also...  I am trying to find  something that works better.

As for the kids, my youngest daughter isn't so sure, and to be honest, all of them seemed kinda distant and confused at first. But the older two seem to be warming up to him. He doesn't have any children of his own, so he's not so confident with being around kids. But I think overtime he will be okay. He doesn't mind however and still tries to have fun with them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just try not to push him on the kids. They'll come around. This is all new to them too. When I first met my wife she had 3 kids and I had one. The younger ones adapted quicker than the older ones. But over time they all started calling me dad by their own choice. I didn't force it on them other than my son. We explained to them that mom and dad means something different to each of them whether it be step mom or step dad. We used the same thing for our foster daughter when she came to live with us. Instead of foster dad it was just dad. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I had quite an enjoyable day.
After I decided to shower and dress, got a call from one of my gal friends to come over and help her put Christmas lights around her porch.
Almost froze our butts off in the process lol

Then we made peanut brittle and Christmas cookies to take to a church bazaar.
We watched Forrest Gump then went to Cabo for a mexican dinner.

I also had gotten a phone call this morning to stop out sometime to sign papers for our new insurance thru work, UnitedHealthCare.
All these years I've had Medical Mutual of Ohio.
Supposedly it's a better plan.


----------



## Angelface

Yep true time will help...

For me... going to bed early. I feel absolutely horrible right now with a massive headache and stomach pains. Goodnight everyone.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sent all 4 kiddies on a scout sleepover. Went to band practice. Then out for Chinese food with the band. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

Being a knob and writing cards over a pint


----------



## EastTexFrank

Galvatron said:


> Being a knob and writing cards over a pint



You're the only person I've ever known that wrote their Christmas cards in a pub!!!!!  

Not a bad idea though.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally got the Christmas tree up. Older boys carried it in the house since I can't carry more than 15lbs(makes it harder to go to the washroom btw) I set it up and put the garland on then turned the kids loose with the ornaments. Got a nice view of the lovely missus bent over placing the tree skirt. Lmao. Now for the rest of the house. We'll probably work on it over the remainder of the weekend since I now have to rest my back and legs before heading out to play the 5pm service at church. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Today I am staying inside and keeping warm.


----------



## MrLiberty

getting ready for the Army Navy game on TV, took out the trash, made the bed, and visited with my brother.  He finally stopped in.  

I'll order some take out tonight for dinner, probably Asian.


----------



## Angelface

Woke up feeling even worse.. horrible nausea.. tried to eat something and felt like i was gonna be sick... But among all that I have some shopping to get done regardless. We have a break with the weather so I need to get it done.


----------



## pirate_girl

Laughing over Maddy.
I knew they'd let her open her Christmas boots.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Laughing over Maddy.
> I knew they'd let her open her Christmas boots.



OMG those are completely adorable!! Do you know where they came from?


----------



## Galvatron

Writing cards over a pint


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> OMG those are completely adorable!! Do you know where they came from?


Elder-Beerman


----------



## Melensdad

So today at Walmart there was this little girl, she looked about three, She was sitting in her basket mean mugging me like I kicked her puppy... &#55357;&#56900; Being the "adult" that I am, I smile and waved at her and said Merry Christmas. This demon child rolled her eyes and huffed at me. So you know me... I'm not about to be played by some piggy tail wearing demon spawn. So I walk over to the mom and ask her if I can give her girl some candy, the mom smiled and said sure. I told the little girl to put it in her pocket and save it for later, which she did. I walked away, headed to the manager and told him that little girl was stealing lifesavers. The manager thanked me, stating that he is soo tired of these parents not controlling their kids. Manager walked over to them, asks the little girl to empty her pockets. I then looked at the little girl and flipped her off and walked out the store like a boss.


----------



## Melensdad

Today I am recovering from WHAT I DID YESTERDAY.

No medals for my girls at a but we had some fun with a bit of heartache.  

Attended a fencing tournament at Culver Military Academy, along with 440+ other fencers, from 5 surrounding states.  One of my girls made top 16.  Another lost 14-15 and ended up just outside top 16.  A third, my team captain, fenced in her first big event of this year due to a whiplash and concussion that had her sidelined until this weekend... she fenced well above expectations but lost in the top 32.  

My boys and younger girls were knocked out earlier.  The best making it to the top 64.

My captain is realizing she will be graduating soon and I think is feeling the loss of the team, companionship, and the sport.  

The young lady in one of the photos is my co-coach and a teacher at the school... I am older than her father    As for the kids, the young black girl is technically not one of "mine" she competes for another team but fences at my club so I consider her one of mine too.  She is also an amazing fencer.   Girl with her face covered is probably my best fencer, she is the one who made it to the top 16.   In another photo is a young asian girl with yellow/black socks, she is captain of the Marian Catholic team and one of the last of the kids I take credit for coaching at that school; behind her is one of my Lowell sophomores who is a nice kid but not really competitive at varsity level.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, it did snow last night.
I'd say 2 inches on the ground right now.
We'll get a little more they say.

Next Thursday and Friday is going to be *COLD*.
Teens for highs, single digits at night.
grrr lol


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Well, it did snow last night.
> I'd say 2 inches on the ground right now.
> We'll get a little more they say.
> 
> Next Thursday and Friday is going to be *COLD*.
> Teens for highs, single digits at night.
> grrr lol



1.5 to 2" for us but our forecast is for 8" to 12" by Monday morning


----------



## Angelface

Going to church today with my Mom. I don't even remember the last time I went to church. Something I've been struggling with.


----------



## MrLiberty

Angelface said:


> Going to church today with my Mom. I don't even remember the last time I went to church. Something I've been struggling with.




I hadn't been to church in more years than I could count, but when my mom got real sick and then passed away I started going again.  I have a good feeling when I leave too.  Hang in their Angel, you're doing great.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I went to church as a teenager every Sunday. I stopped around age 20 then started again when I met my second wife. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I didn't attend mass today, and here we are already in the third Sunday of Advent.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I played the 5pm service yesterday. Went again this morning as my wife sings in the choir and my oldest serves. I'll be back again this evening for the youth service. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> I played the 5pm service yesterday. Went again this morning as my wife sings in the choir and my oldest serves. I'll be back again this evening for the youth service.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


Forgot to mention that I spent most of the afternoon so far working out a fingerpicking version of silent night on guitar that I'll be playing for the 5pm service as a solo with no singing. I'm told the lights will be off for it and everyone will be holding candles. Should be interesting. 

There are 3 different services that evening. Our band is playing the first one. Just an FYI. ..we're known here as "The Ambassadors" which comes from our church's slogan "ambassadors for christ" 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Thanks, I'm trying.. 

Service was good and they had a little Christmas program going on with the kids which was really cute. I don't know felt a little something but I'm not sure.  it was nice seeing some old faces and my Mom and I had a nice lunch after. But the place itself brought up so many old memories. To be honest my heart just isn't here in this town anymore. I've made some progress, but living here is still holding me back.

So much baggage of old memories that I want to put behind me. So many who know to much about me... and I've made so many people upset with me as well. I just stay home the majority of the time and have terrible anxiety going out here.

The more I think about my friends wanting me to live in the Portland area, the more I consider it. My bf has connections that way also and said finding work wouldn't be hard. I just want to move on, I'm not running from my problems, I just want to start over. I can't wait to put this year behind me. I just want to feel normal again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Reheated some of the cheesy chicken chowder I made last night for dinner, another grilled cheese too.
Found a Heath bar in the bottom of my purse and ate that for dessert lol

It was freezing rain a while ago to add to the snow on the ground.
Salt truck went by when I took Gretchen out.


----------



## Catavenger

I took half the day figuring out how to access the settings on this accursed Lenovo. 
I kept get an error message finally I figured out how to do a system restore and that took care of it.


----------



## luvs

putting on my my snowboots & dialing pals nearby to get me/them through slush & snow, while praying my fellow north eastern folks see their way past these slippey pathways~
we have scads of slush & ice; so we kinda look to stick together, when night hits us--

great, great evening, tonite, to tint my tresses redd-green-- took that pic awhile ago-- 2011~ sheesh!


----------



## Melensdad

luvs said:


> *putting on my my snowboots* & dialing pals nearby to get me/them through slush & snow, while praying my fellow north eastern folks see their way past these slippey pathways~
> we have scads of slush & ice; so we kinda look to stick together, when night hits us--
> 
> great, great evening, tonite, to tint my tresses redd-green-- took that pic awhile ago-- 2011~ sheesh!


Snowboots for me too.  Then hopping on the tractor to scrape the driveway clean.

We were supposed to get 8 to 12 inches of snow here.

We got about 6 inches of snow and then some freezing rain on top of the snow.

So we have slippery crunchy crust on driveways and side roads.  Main roads seem to be OK.  Local school district has a 2 hour delay due to the ice.


----------



## Angelface

Snowing like crazy here also. Highways are shut down.. I have not seen a winter like this in a long time...


----------



## Galvatron

Hard day at work still floor tiling,couple of pints then its home for soak in the bath and dinner,early night as i am on the road early tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hit the gym for a workout. Sushi for lunch. Physio and a visit to my lawyer to sign paperwork this afternoon. Scouts this evening with the kiddies. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok. I overdid it today. I also did some Christmas shopping. Thankfully I brought the scooter along. Tomorrow will be physio in the morning then home to rest. At least I'm sleeping better thanks to new meds. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Last day off of my long weekend, so it's back at it tomorrow.
I'll do a shift tomorrow on rehab, then Wednesday will be on C west.
It never did snow more. Just those remaining few inches on the ground.

Talked to the babies today and got a request for a Menard's gift card from number 2 son. Of course I will. 
Hopefully that's it for Christmas shopping.

Dinner- store bought tequila lime chicken wings, sweet potato (nuked), broccoli (steamed).


----------



## Catavenger

Went to a kind of mini "warehouse" store and bought a lot of crap.


----------



## Angelface

I'm sitting here really stressed out coming home because they shut down the highway due to an accident, and have stopped traffic for almost three hours now. The worst part? I have to freaking pee like really bad!!!! and I am surrounded by trucks in the middle of nowhere! !... idk what to do honestly...


----------



## nixon

Got the truck inspected , did a bit of Christmas shopping ,took Forrest ,Shelby ,Spencer ,and Belle for a ride . I really don't know how dogs can stick their heads out the windows at 11 degrees  while going 40mph ,and not get ice cream head !


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> I'm sitting here really stressed out coming home because they shut down the highway due to an accident, and have stopped traffic for almost three hours now. The worst part? I have to freaking pee like really bad!!!! and I am surrounded by trucks in the middle of nowhere! !... idk what to do honestly...


I'd open my car door and pee.
Hide behind it.
Squat.. STAT.


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Got the truck inspected , did a bit of Christmas shopping ,took Forrest ,Shelby ,Spencer ,and Belle for a ride . I really don't know how dogs can stick their heads out the windows at 11 degrees  while going 40mph ,and not get *ice cream head* !


----------



## pirate_girl

Stayed in all day to keep warm except for going out to get the mail.
Watched some tv and napped, made dinner.
That's my exciting day.


----------



## Melensdad

Sitting on a bench at the shopping mall. 

I was tricked.

Shoot me. Shoot me now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Sitting on a bench at the shopping mall.
> 
> I was tricked.
> 
> Shoot me. Shoot me now.



Hmmmmm? do tell.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> I'd open my car door and pee.
> Hide behind it.
> Squat.. STAT.



Lol  idk... there's trucks all around me.. but it is getting dark... soo... :/


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Lol  idk... there's trucks all around me.. but it is getting dark... soo... :/



You can't hold it in forever.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Sitting on a bench at the shopping mall.
> 
> I was tricked.
> 
> Shoot me. Shoot me now.


Lmao. Funny story.....when I was about 12 we were on a family vacation in the rv going through Minneapolis MN. We went to the mall of America to check it out. What that resulted in was me, my brother and dad sitting on a metal bench outside a woman's clothing store for an hour forty three and a half minutes waiting for mom to try on every dress in the store.(we weren't counting or anything ) Then she walks out with nothing but a new pkg of socks for herself. That's my memory of the mall of America. Lmao

I understand your pain. Remember, we're all in this together.------Red Green [emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> I'd open my car door and pee.
> Hide behind it.
> Squat.. STAT.


What she said! I'm sure those truckers wouldn't mind a show. Lol

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> What she said! I'm sure those truckers wouldn't mind a show. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk



She said it's dark.
I'd just do whatever it takes to pee if you're bursting that bad, traffic around or not.


----------



## Angelface

Haha... yah I'm trying my hardest to wait just til it's a little darker... but i might cave....You men sure got it easy when it comes to things like this.


----------



## nixon

Forgot to post a pic of the ginger bread house I built for Tina the other day ...


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> She said it's dark.
> I'd just do whatever it takes to pee if you're bursting that bad, traffic around or not.



You're so brave! I totally admire you lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Haha... yah I'm trying my hardest to wait just til it's a little darker... but i might cave....You men sure got it easy when it comes to things like this.



If all else fails, just pull your pants down and slide forward and wizz on the car floor.
You can always clean it later. LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Forgot to post a pic of the ginger bread house I built for Tina the other day ...


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> If all else fails, just pull your pants down and slide forward and wizz on the car floor.
> You can always clean it later. LOL



Hooray Weathertech mats !!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> You're *so brave*! I totally admire you lol



Not really, but desperate times call for desperate actions!


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Hooray Weathertech mats !!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> If all else fails, just pull your pants down and slide forward and wizz on the car floor.
> You can always clean it later. LOL


Lmao. And about midstream the traffic will start to move again. He hehe

Mind over matter. Think of something tranquil to take your mind off it. Picture yourself out in the woods......sitting by the river.....listening to the water slowly trickling over the rocks.......

You can thank me later[emoji12] 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. And about midstream the traffic will start to move again. He hehe
> 
> Mind over matter. Think of something tranquil to take your mind off it. Picture yourself out in the woods......sitting by the river.....listening to the water slowly trickling over the rocks.......
> 
> You can thank me later[emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk



You bad!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Or close your eyes. Picture it perfectly quiet.....with nothing but the sound of soothing rain hitting the rooftop......

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

OMG and you can clean it later NR!!! Lol jerk.. ! Thanks for the suggestion pg, it worked... but omfg, I'm never posting here ever again... but no never again.. haha I want today so done with. They did open it, but the exit into town is jammed for miles.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Thanks for the suggestion pg, it worked... but omfg, I'm never posting here ever again...



Ya welcome, and yes you will


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. You're welcome. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now, I'm going to run the security scans on the computer, then reboot.
Haven't done it for two days.
bbl.. maybe.


----------



## Angelface

Well.. you both made me feel better in a way... sooo I can't be to mad. Haha plus I finally made it home. Now it's tI'm for a hot shower, and Netflix in bed. Goodnight everyone


----------



## Catavenger

Walked to the drug store to get some Christmas cards, stopping at Jack-In-the Box (crappy burger joint for you who don't have them) on the way. Walked back. About a mile round trip.
Came home flipped on the TV, set the remote down, went to pick it up again and it was gone. I have looked and looked for it and still haven't found it. I might order a couple extras at Amazon.


----------



## MrLiberty

I hate it when the remotes get up and leave with nary a word......


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting ready to go to work at 1pm.
With the lousy weather we're supposed to get this evening, who wants to bet someone calls in and says they can't make it in, and what are the odds I'll get asked to stay over?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the morning searching through 2 hampers full of mismatched socks to make matching pairs. Exciting stuff. Gave my aunt a lift since her vehicle is in the shop. Made a trip to my most favorite place in the world aka the hospital to visit a friend of mine who's having heart problems. Fixed a blow up Santa in the front yard. Now time to rest until band practice at 5. Then going out with a men's group from the church to visit the local observatory. Didn't know we had one here. I'll let you know if we spot Santa when looking up at the stars. Lol

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Shoveled some snow today... made some paper snowflakes... and umm cleaned the car.... but i just feel so worn out today.


----------



## Catavenger

I still can't find that remote. I have ordered two from Amazon.
I inherited this TV. It's not that easy to use without the remote control.


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't have to stay over,.
24°F with a freezing rain and snow mix.
Started after I got home.
Weather forecast calling for maybe an inch.

We got Pizza Hut for dinner.
Me; garlic knots and marinara sauce.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Angelface said:


> Thanks for the suggestion pg, it worked... but omfg, I'm never posting here ever again... but no never again.. haha I want today so done with.



Girl, I hate to tell you this but those trucks that you were surrounded by, if they are the long haul variety, probably have a porta potty in the living quarters behind the front seats.  Some of those quarters are pretty fancy these days.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well that was a a bit of a flop. Went to the observatory last night but it was too cloudy to use the big telescope. It was interesting nonetheless. Oh well. Off to do a little more Christmas shopping this morning. Then playing the service at 5. We have friends coming over tonight to play cards. Should be fun. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Clearing snow.  We are currently getting hammered with it.  The weatherman said we already have more snow this winter then we got all last winter and it isn't even officially winter yet.   

Damn Global Warming is killing my back.


----------



## Angelface

EastTexFrank said:


> Girl, I hate to tell you this but those trucks that you were surrounded by, if they are the long haul variety, probably have a porta potty in the living quarters behind the front seats.  Some of those quarters are pretty fancy these days.



True.. but I'd have to much anxiety to ask and I have seen to many movies where getting in a strangers vehicle leads to something more... :/ lol one little scare and I'd end up just peeing my pants. Haha


On a side note , it's -10 here right now  I'm afraid to leave my bed. I might just stay in it all day.


----------



## luvs

my Mom is gonna be over, & we're decorating 4 Christmas~ may take her 4 a beverage-- luv my Mom. miss her & cannot wait to see her soon--


----------



## Galvatron

Living on pub grub cant be good even though it tastes good


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> Living on pub grub cant be good even though it tastes good



It's better then gas station food.  Those pepperoni pizza slices that sit out all day under those light bulbs gotta be a bacteria frappe if there ever was one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the morning service even after a very rough night. My wife is in the choir and the younger two kiddies were in the annual Christmas pageant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



That's Andrew top left with the green outfit and Belle top right longer hair and glasses. The older two are in the youth group. 

Now it's home to rest as my right arm and leg are tingling from pinched nerves in my back. Guess I'll be out of commission for a couple days recuperating. Losing feeling in my face sucks. Guess I kinda know what it's like to have a stroke. 



living the dream.


----------



## Angelface

Oh I had a total blast today!!! The BF and I with a few friends took the kids sledding for awhile and had fun even tho it was 7 degrees out...

So then we all made it back to my place where we had hot coco and then started playing this game called Pie Face... omg haha so it started out peaceful til one of his friends got him, and then my bf got him back, and then I got held down and they both got me... at first I was pretty mad since i was wearing $70 jeans.. but everyone was laughing so hard that I couldn't be mad... So instead of playing this so called game, we where all smacking each other with whip cream instead!!!!... haha my kitchen was totally a disaster...


I know it sounds so childish and immature, but it felt so nice to just let go and have fun.. Tho myself, my bf, and some friends where totally covered.. the kids where laughing so hard as well. Who knew such an average day would turn out to be so ever fun..  I feel fantastic right now! despite the mess and laundry... Totally loving life right now!!


But... on a serious note, how many showers does one take to get this smell of whip cream to go away? lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's where it's supposed to get interesting when whipped cream is involved. Lol. 

living the dream.


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> That's where it's supposed to get interesting when whipped cream is involved. Lol.
> 
> living the dream.



Lol that sounds so dirty.... 





but it was dirty....





but it was just cream..




okay I think I'll stop there... 


#LivingTheDreamWithCream 


haha


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good day at work, but this afternoon started off hectic!
Just as I was about to leave before 1pm, my friend Jane called me and said some of their pipes burst for the bathroom that are in the basement.
They live in a very old farm house just outside of town.

She said she couldn't shower so asked if she could come here and take one.
I scrambled and put out some towels and a washcloth for her.
She got here at 1:15 and took a quick shower.
I threw together a sack lunch for both of us (onion bagels with cream cheese, carrot and celery sticks and yogurts) then we both left and got there just in time to clock in.
Whew!

(see what I mean?)


----------



## EastTexFrank

I had a lousy night last night.  I didn't get to sleep until 1:00 and I woke up at 5:00, worrying about the plumbing and the continuing saga of the septic system.  My Lord, it's cold and windy, totally wild. 

Messed around until it was time to go to church.  I haven't been to church in half a lifetime and when you're as old as I am, that's a long, long time.  My wife wanted to go so I was kind of obliged to go with her.  I really enjoyed it.  It may become part of my future.  

Had lunch and came home to watch football while my wife went to visit her mother in the nursing home... fell asleep.  Came to in time to go work on the hall bathroom.  I fixed it ... I'm a hero!!!!  It's draining so fast that you have to stand well back or you'll get sucked down.  

Settled down to watch the Cowboys win another squeeker with two glasses of Scotch.  Had 16 bean soup and cornbread for supper.  Life is good!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Messed around until it was time to go to church.  I haven't been to church in half a lifetime and when you're as old as I am, that's a long, long time.  My wife wanted to go so I was kind of obliged to go with her.  I really enjoyed it.  It may become part of my future.




That's nice that you went to church, Frank.
You and Brian were better than me today.
I didn't attend mass once again.
Always try to go to a service even when I work the long 4- Friday- Monday, but it doesn't always happen.

On Friday, the lady from my church who brings communion around for the residents always sees me and asks me if I want to receive, and I do.
We say the prayer together as she holds up the host, but she recites the old prayer common and mixes me up lol

"Lord, I am not worthy to receive you, but only say the word and my soul shall be healed"
Now it's "Lord, I am not worthy that you should enter under my roof, but only say the word and my soul shall be healed"
It's like a holy communion tango. LOL

The Mennonite choir from Salem church came in today and sang hymns for the residents, so I felt blessed hearing them.
Always tell myself that being at work on Sundays is a blessing enough for me.. taking care of God's special peeps and all that.


----------



## Angelface

Got a Christmas card from my real Dad today... funny for the 5th year in a row I don't even open it. I just throw it away..

Hard to take someone seriously when they didn't want anything to do with you because you where born a girl and wanted a son instead. Still not sure if that's an excuse to run away and have nothing to do with me til 21 years later... Just a little late I think.... Do me a favor and quit wasting your time sending me these cards and continue to post pictures of your fishing trips with your prized son... Oh well.. fuck him.


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> Got a Christmas card from my real Dad today... funny for the 5th year in a row I don't even open it. I just throw it away..
> 
> Hard to take someone seriously when they didn't want anything to do with you because you where born a girl and wanted a son instead. Still not sure if that's an excuse to run away and have nothing to do with me til 21 years later... Just a little late I think.... Do me a favor and quit wasting your time sending me these cards and continue to post pictures of your fishing trips with your prized son... Oh well.. fuck him.



Maybe real Dad is trying to reach out to you?
Sometimes the kids have to be the adults in situations like yours.
Do you ever speak with him?
I miss my Daddy, every single day.


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked in the rehab unit today. We've only got 11 patients there now, so it was pretty quiet.
Even got the chance to sit down a couple of times and talk with all of them.
After first med pass and then again at HS.
Also made a new friend.
Her name is Sheena. She's a black lab/shepherd mix. She's part of our animal therapy team now.

Dinner was chicken biscuit soup, from the place here in town called Chik N House.

Gretchen has been fed, taken out to do her duty and is happily sleeping at my feet.

Yay.. I have tomorrow off!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got up this morning.  Jeez, it was colder than a witches tit.  Checked my email.  It seems that I am a great grand father once again.  Baby Luke, all 9 pounds 4 ounces of him, came in to this world on Sunday.  It seems that, according to his parents, grandparents, aunts and uncles, he is already a superstar.    We can't wait to see him this coming summer.  I would post pictures but, let's be honest, all babies look like babies.    I know, I know, I'm the Grinch.

Otherwise, it was another day of tidying up after the cold front that came through but at least the sun shone today.  We haven't seen it for about 10 days but it didn't affect the temperature much.  

I hope that we can get the septic problem resolved before we have a house full of people on Christmas Eve.  We're almost there ... but not quite.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Congratulations. Good luck on the septic tank. Could turn out to be a shitty Christmas for you. [emoji13] 

living the dream.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Maybe real Dad is trying to reach out to you?
> Sometimes the kids have to be the adults in situations like yours.
> Do you ever speak with him?
> I miss my Daddy, every single day.



He is.. I'm just not wanting the attention from him. On very rare occasions I do speak with him over the phone, but it feels very vague and forced. Half the time I ignore his calls. I know it sounds so awful from me, but I just don't feel the connection and its hard to let all those years just go. Sometimes a girl just really needs her Daddy, and when he is nowhere to be found, it hurts. My step Dad filled the role very well for the most part, nobody is perfect, but I love him and consider him my Dad so much more.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I totally get that. As we are a blended family all of the kids just call us mom and dad. 

living the dream.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Congratulations. Good luck on the septic tank. Could turn out to be a shitty Christmas for you. [emoji13]
> 
> living the dream.



Go on, somebody had to say it.


----------



## JEV

I'm staying out of the way while I have 16 windows replaced.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a fab day relaxing with the dog and opened some Christmas cards received in the mail.
From my brother John, Aunt Rosemary, my niece Becca and family, Jeff and Ty and three from England! My friend Pauline Chivers, old neighbour Audrey Short and my late hubby Steve's daughter/our daughter Leeanne.

Made thin cut pork chops in the grill pan and some rice-a-roni for dinner.

It's currently 28 degrees.
Temps are making a gradual return to better weather.
50 predicted on Christmas Day, 54 on Boxing Day!


----------



## Catavenger

Between taking two naps I did two loads of laundry and wrapped some Christmas gifts.


----------



## Angelface

Got my eyebrows waxed today... got stuff for Christmas dinner.. I can hardly get out my front door and to the road since there's this huge snow drift that blew there. I tried to shovel it, but there's like freezing rain on top of it... so nope. Back door works for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took a drive to the border to pick up a Christmas present. On my way there a logging truck in front of me drove right off the road into a thick line of trees. The driver was injured as there was blood all over the floor of his truck. But we couldn't get the doors open as trees were wedged up against both sides. Another person stopped and called 911. I talked to him to keep him from passing out until the fire department arrived with a chainsaw to cut the trees that were blocking the door. Ambulance took the driver away on a stretcher. The truck was very mangled.  The front axle was now under the back. He's a lucky guy as a tree could have easily come through the windshield. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rback33

NorthernRedneck said:


> Took a drive to the border to pick up a Christmas present. On my way there a logging truck in front of me drove right off the road into a thick line of trees. The driver was injured as there was blood all over the floor of his truck. But we couldn't get the doors open as trees were wedged up against both sides. Another person stopped and called 911. I talked to him to keep him from passing out until the fire department arrived with a chainsaw to cut the trees that were blocking the door. Ambulance took the driver away on a stretcher. The truck was very mangled.  The front axle was now under the back. He's a lucky guy as a tree could have easily come through the windshield.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk



I just recently found Highway Thru Hell on Netflix. I have been binge watching that like crazy. That accident sounds like something they would have on there!

As for me today, I am bored to death as there is not much to do this week because of the holidays. LOTS of internet browsing.


----------



## luvs

looking to buy a few items & see those that i luv, then prep 4 a 'lil surgical procedure i hafta get-- (not a major procedure. my feeding tube has to be put where it's meant to be again-- it's on my floor; they said they'll place a new one)~~


----------



## MrLiberty

Angelface said:


> Got my eyebrows waxed today... got stuff for Christmas dinner.. I can hardly get out my front door and to the road since there's this huge snow drift that blew there. I tried to shovel it, but there's like freezing rain on top of it... so nope. Back door works for me.




Don't know where you are, but here in southeast Michigan we are suppose to be 52 on Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

rback33 said:


> I just recently found Highway Thru Hell on Netflix. I have been binge watching that like crazy. That accident sounds like something they would have on there!
> 
> As for me today, I am bored to death as there is not much to do this week because of the holidays. LOTS of internet browsing.


Yes. It was scary. The guy was lucky to walk away after being cut out literally. It was an eerie feeling in my gut at first when I could only open the passenger door a couple inches because a 24" spruce tree was blocking the door. I barely opened the door and saw the floor covered in blood. After shouting at the truck looking for some sign of response from inside I eventually heard moaning a few minutes later. As he became more alert he was shouting to let him out of the truck. Considering it was out on the highway about 20 minutes from town the police firemen and ambulance were all there within minutes. Any longer and I was busting the windshield to get him out. Both fuel tanks on the truck were crumpled and pouring fuel everywhere. 



Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zekeusa

Wow, Very lucky that thing didn't go up in flames


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good day at work.
Tomorrow is the resident's Christmas party with Santa coming in at 2pm to hand out gifts.
It's always a good time for us watching their faces as they unwrap them and get their pictures
taken with him for the newsletter.

I was watching a bit of PBS while finishing my charting, The Band's The Last Waltz.

Chinese for dinner. Sesame chicken and white rice.

Hi Jeremy! Good to see you back here and posting 
Brian, that was really something!
Aubrey, I'll be thinking about you, those tubes can be a bitch to keep in place.


----------



## pirate_girl

Forum seemed a little slow loading for me at first, but now it's fine.


----------



## EastTexFrank

My septic saga is hopefully drawing to a close.  Everything is up and functioning again.  I can now flush with a clear conscience and hopefully, clear lines.  

While the plumber was performing the coup de gas on the septic system, I was painting the door to the office.  It has 5 coats of paint already on it so all I did was "refresh" it, but it looks OK ... not great but OK.  

Tomorrow ... who knows.  It might be more sanding and painting or I have to fix a leaking hydraulic hose on the the little tractor FEL or I have fencing to do around the house and out in the pasture or I might just say, "fuck it" and take the day off.  It's a nice thought but you know that it's not going to happen.


----------



## Angelface

MrLiberty said:


> Don't know where you are, but here in southeast Michigan we are suppose to be 52 on Monday.



Eastern Oregon.. At this point I'd get heat stroke at 52 degrees.. 

Busy day.. lots going on.. holidays are ever so fun... I don't hate Christmas, but I wont be upset its over. My bank account is on life support at this point.. lol. Third night of horrible wind.. seems like the worst winter in years. That's okay, bad weather isn't boring...

Started the day in a fantastic mood, now I am just extremely irritable and don't even know why... oh well. Going to take my sleep med to knock me out so I don't stare into my phone in bed til 4 am..


----------



## pirate_girl

Angelface said:


> .
> 
> Started the day in a fantastic mood, now I am just extremely irritable and don't even know why... oh well. Going to take my sleep med to knock me out so I don't stare into my phone in bed til 4 am..



Sleep well, Angel.
Methinks tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Angelface

pirate_girl said:


> Sleep well, Angel.
> Methinks tomorrow will be better.



Thanks, have a good night.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got up on the wrong side of the bed.   We had bought a fancy spotlight for the front of the house to use as Christmas lights just two days ago. Discovered that someone else needed it more than us  this morning. Can't have anything nice these days I guess. 






Frustrating since I've always put up lights for Christmas. This year I discovered that I can no longer climb a ladder to do it so this is the best option to still show some Christmas spirit. I'm of the mindframe of BAH HUMBUG this year. Ugh. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Busy day!
With the Christmas party, then having to account for gifts and get them marked with names and make sure laundry got all the clothing items tagged with notes so everything went back to the right people.
I lost one of my hospice patients at 8:30.
Knew she was going to go soon, but not this soon.
She was ready.
We'll miss you, Grace.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Busy day!
> I lost one of my hospice patients at 8:30.
> Knew she was going to go soon, but not this soon.
> She was ready.
> We'll miss you, Grace.



PG, I'm sorry to hear that.  My M-I-L has been in a nursing home for the past year but is still consuming all our time and efforts.  She's 98, heading towards 99 and she was supposed to be on her last legs at least 10 years ago but I swear the old bugger will outlast us all.  

Today, I did a bunch of running around and picked up my Christmas present to me.  I won't have time to clean it or shoot it until after Christmas but I'm really looking forward to it.

I finished painting the kitchen/back door today.  It'll probably need a second coat tomorrow morning.  My wife is getting frustrated with me because the prep work seems to take at least 5 times as long as the actual painting.  I need someone to explain to her that is just the way it is... and always will be!!!!  Not really, she is pretty tolerant.  

I don't know what tomorrow will hold but there is still a lot of stuff to be done before family supper at our house on Christmas Eve.

PS.  My wife has the inside of the house looking really pretty.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We didn't go crazy this year with Christmas. There aren't decorations all over the house. Just the tree and table beside it. Even gifts. We chose to keep it down to 4-5 gifts for each of the kids which includes one each from my wife's parents in Arizona for the winter. We did take the older boys on a weekend getaway a few weeks ago as part of their present. Being a blended family we know that they will be getting just as much on the other side. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Apparently there is a mountain lion in town due to sightings... just yet another reason to stay inside this winter. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. Wouldn't want to run into one of those. 

Last minute shopping this morning at the mall. The place opens at 10 so that's when I was there thinking there wouldn't be as many people. WRONG. Apparently half of the city thought the same as me. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> PG, I'm sorry to hear that.  My M-I-L has been in a nursing home for the past year but is still consuming all our time and efforts.  She's 98, heading towards 99 and she was supposed to be on her last legs at least 10 years ago but I swear the old bugger will outlast us all.



Oh don't be sorry, Grace had a good run. 

I have to work tomorrow grrrr, but do have Christmas Day off, which is a good thing.
That's going to be my family time.
I do have to work New Years Eve too, but have New Years Day off.

Lunch was a big plate of scrambled eggs and chives with sliced tomato.
Dinner was Thai coconut soup (Amy's organic from the can) and crescent rolls from the blue tube.
Ate two of the crescents with the soup, mostly for dipping and covered the other 6 with Nutella to take to the young married couple next door, as part of a treat tray, along with some Rolo holiday wrapped caramels and Brach's peppermint nougats.
They loved it.


----------



## zekeusa

Today I'm eating Lindts assorted chocolates and going through my Grandmothers penny jar....nothing outstanding so far.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Realized this morning that I forgot stocking stuffers for she who must be obeyed. So off to Walmart I went with the scooter in tow. Rest is the agenda till about 3:30 then head off to set up and practice for the Christmas eve 5pm service that we're playing. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Fairly quiet day at work for it being Christmas Eve.
Some of our residents went out to be with family and got in late.
Some will be going out for Christmas tomorrow.

I am looking forward to tomorrow to be with the sons and Grands.
Gretchen will go with me, just hope she can handle all the excitement.

There were so many goodies to get my hands on today from the holiday snack table.
Good thing all I packed to take along was a tuna salad sandwich lol

Tomorrow Ali is going to do a spiral ham with scalloped potatoes and green bean casserole.
She asked what she should make. Told her to keep it simple.


----------



## pirate_girl

Soooooooo.. 
Here I go again..

Wonderful day 
Good food and much happiness!
Got home around 9:30 this evening.
Ty and Ali wanted Gretchen and me to spend the night, but I chose not to as she was a wreck from all the activity.
She spent the better part of the day hiding under the sofa and cowering in the laundry room.
She also threw up in the car on the drive home.
Took me a while to get that cleaned up off the passenger seat and to get her settled down.

The kids got me a nice Harry&David gift box, because they know I love it, some silver hoop earrings, Red Lobster gift card and a gas gift card... even though I told them I wanted nothing, being with them would be enough.
They all liked their gifts from me, which was cash and gift cards.
The babies got a whole bunch of presents from everyone else.

My ex and his wife stopped in for an hour.
I got a chance to talk to him about his Parkinson's diagnosis and could see the slight tremor in his hand and felt really sad for him.
His wife and I even had a nice chat, which I think made the boys happy from my glancing at them and watching the looks on their faces.

I hope you all had a good one too.
One thing about Christmas this year.. it seemed to come and go so fast.
In fact the whole month of December seemed to fly by up until now.

Now onward to a* new year soon* and better things.
America_ is going to be_ great again, innit?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Had our usual Christmas Eve family supper at our house.  Only 16 people this year.  The days of 20 years ago when there used to be 40 plus seem as if they are gone forever.  My wife's father and all 5 sets of uncles and aunts are gone.  All their kids and grand kids have all scattered and built their own Christmas traditions.  There's just us oldsters still hanging on but truthfully, I can't see it continuing too much longer.

We went over to the farm for present exchange and Christmas breakfast just as we've done for the last 35 years and almost 65 for my wife.  That's another tradition that will be dying off in the near future.

I had an enjoyable time as always but you can tell that I'm saddened too.  

We got a call from our son and texts from all the grand kids so, that was good and cheered me up a bit.  After that I settled down to watch football ... and that was it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had a quiet Christmas so far.  Went to the 5pm service Christmas eve then the younger three kids went for supper with their other dad's family.  He dropped them off at bedtime. The next morning we did the gift exchange with just us and the kids before going to the 10am service. Got home around lunchtime then the younger three went to their other dad's again for supper out at their grandparents.  My wife spent the afternoon making cookies while I rested and watched old Christmas movies.  

Since it was just the 3 of us we found a Chinese restaurant buffet open and went out for supper. Came back afterwards and delivered homemade cookies to the ambulance and firehall nearby. 

This evening we have all the kids with us. So we're going to my aunts for supper. Supposedly my niece is in town and may be there too. Other than that it's quiet. My brother lives 4 hrs away and isn't able to get here this year for Christmas. Both of our sets of parents are snowbirds with mine in Texas and hers in Arizona for the winter. 

Tomorrow we may take the kids sledding at a local hill. We'll see 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLiberty

Relatively quiet Christmas this year.  Had a few guests, had a nice little Christmas party Friday with a few friends, but that's about it.  

My cousin who lived two doors from me past away though on Christmas Eve.  He was 85, and died 30 years to the day that his daughter died.  He had been in the hospital for the last couple of weeks and was expected to pass last week, but he held on till Christmas.


----------



## pirate_girl

Quiet day here, except for some housework and laundry.
Never did storm, but it rained plenty.

Kept the eating on a lighter side.
Yogurt and fruit for breakfast, baked potato and salad for dinner.


----------



## zekeusa

I am supposed to clean my work area today. I am having a lot of trouble getting into it. oh yea, doctors appointment....45 minutes away...ugg...didn't sleep well, the dog kept hogging the whole bed!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> I am supposed to clean my work area today. I am having a lot of trouble getting into it. oh yea, doctors appointment....45 minutes away...ugg...didn't sleep well, *the dog kept hogging the whole bed!*


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Made a trip to the mall to bring a ring I got to be sized. Then took the kids to a sports shop for helmets and skates. Now at the church filling up water containers to freeze for an ice sculpture this weekend 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zekeusa

Wow, Your a busy guy!


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


>



The holidays are so stressful on pets. I feel bad for Gretchen. I brought Curtiss to my mothers so she could see him all grown up and she wanted to give him a piece of ham gristle because that was how she was brought up giving pets scraps, but he doesn't get anything I wouldn't eat myself!


----------



## tiredretired

Took down the Christmas tree and decorations today.  Good day, mid 40's and sunny.  Button up a few more things outside tomorrow then take the truck to the shop to get the thermostat replaced which is stuck open and causing the truck to burn more fuel then normal plus its sending a code to the ECU.


----------



## tiredretired

zekeusa said:


> Today I'm eating Lindts assorted chocolates and going through my Grandmothers penny jar....nothing outstanding so far.



Lemme know when you find that 1909 S-VDB.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our tree is staying up till at least next week. I'll tackle it sometime the first week of January. Oh. BTW. Only 363 more shopping days till Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Anyone want a free dog?

Family has been working for hours on a 1000 piece puzzle. 

Look over an see Walter our new pup chewing on something. Yup, its a 999 piece puzzle now.




NorthernRedneck said:


> Our tree is staying up till at least next week.


Yup.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Our tree is staying up till at least next week. I'll tackle it sometime the first week of January. Oh. BTW. Only 363 more shopping days till Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk



Yeah, I'm not the sentimental type, but you guys probably have that figgered out by now.  Once the holiday is over, get that damn fire hazard out of the house.  And please don't remind me about next Christmas.  Bah Humbug.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm ready to get it down and back to normal but things have been busy this week and I have to pace myself. Good sign that I overdid it today was going to the pharmacy this evening. It's only a couple blocks away but I still have to drive there. Park in front and walk to the back of the store. Get my prescription and walk back to the truck and I'm done for the night. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a fun day at work.

We were short of aides today because of the upper respiratory and intestinal crap still going around, so we nurses were both nurse and aide today in the nursing home wings.

Even gave one lady her shower and did the check and change at last rounds.
Poopy butt cleaning was fun, especially when you wake them from a sound sleep and they aren't at all happy. 
I asked the one aide how I did today.
She says "well, I thought it taking you 20 minutes to give Irene her shower was a bit long, but other than that.. you did good" LOL

Dinner was Arby's. Sliders (roast beef) 2.. with Horsey sauce and a small curly fries.

Theee Endah!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Early. .......um......er......very early start to the day. Up and at er at 3am to drive our oldest son to the airport to catch the early flight to Edmonton  for his annual Christmas visit with the wicked witch in the west (oops did I say that out loud).  He's 12 and flies alone. She booked him the early flight that boards at 515am. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> He's 12 and flies alone. She booked him the early flight that boards at 515am.



He can sleep in the truck and only has to be awake enough to make it down the jetway to the plane. You have to be up at 3am fully awake.

I understand the WW of the West description.  

Take a nap when you get home.


----------



## MrLiberty

Undecorated my apartment yesterday.  Everything put away until next year.

Got a new computer table, which is a bit wobbly, but it frees up my kitchen table so I no longer have to eat over the sink.

Did laundry and changed the bed yesterday also, but didn't have poopy pants to change, thank God!


----------



## Melensdad

Leaving to visit *Notre Dame's Law School *in a couple hours.  Its a 90 minute drive, so we will go there, walk around a bit, then grab lunch near campus and drive back home.

Melen has not been accepted to Notre Dame, but we figure its a good time to go to visit the school and let her look around.  Campus is closed so no formal tour, still, she's not seen the law school there and its one of her picks.  Its close enough to visit so we shall go.

*Tomorrow* plan to drive south to Bloomington to see the *IU Law School*.  That is a 3 hour drive so we will get out of the house early.  She has been accepted there, has a scholarship, several lawyers we know recommended it, and Melen has never been to any part of that campus.  I think it will surprise her, its actually a beautiful campus.


----------



## zekeusa

TiredRetired said:


> Lemme know when you find that 1909 S-VDB.



Well I did find a 1909 vdb, but it is so worn it's worth $10.00 tops! You need a microscope to see the vdb. Also a 1859 Indian Head worth $7.00. It's hard to believe these 100+ year old coins aren't worth more.


----------



## tiredretired

zekeusa said:


> Well I did find a 1909 vdb, but it is so worn it's worth $10.00 tops! You need a microscope to see the vdb. Also a 1859 Indian Head worth $7.00. It's hard to believe these 100+ year old coins aren't worth more.



Yeah, all about the mintage.  55 double struck's have always been good money.   Most are in good shape as they were taken out of circulation early.    I owned one at the time but sold all my coins when I joined the service back in the day to raise some money.  Oh well, life goes on.


----------



## zekeusa

I guess the fun is in the collecting. Your not going to retire on a penny collection. You have to have gold coins in large denominations.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got back to the house this morning in time for my wife to get up for work which also meant the kids woke up. After quickly ushering the kids back to bed I managed a half hour nap. Didn't do much else today other than browse around online looking at options for cell phones since this samsung still won't send pictures. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Gonna be busy tomorrow.  20 inches of snow coming with the Nor'easter.  We have already gotten more snow then all of last winter.  This just adds to it.   

I gave up on the idea of changing the thermostat on my truck myself.  The idea of freezing my nards outside turning wrenches was just too much for me to bear.  Those days are over.  The local shop said it was a $100 job so next Tuesday they get to do it.


----------



## Melensdad

Notre Dame today to see the campus and law school.

Tomorrow we travel 3+ hours south to visit Indiana University in Bloomington.

Despite the proximity to home, my daughter has never been to either of these two campuses.


----------



## pirate_girl

Those are great pictures, Bob.

Today was much better than yesterday, thank goodness.

I have tomorrow off, then have to work Friday and Saturday, then have New Year's Day off.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing exciting happening around my place.  My wife works this week so I'm home with 3 of the four kids since the oldest is out west for another week. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadarrows

Going to see Rogue One: A Star Wars Story.

Yeah I am one of Those People.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I find myself in the limbo between Christmas and New Years when I really don't want to do much.  It happens every year.  I guess that I'll goof off from real work for the next couple of days and get ready for 2017.  

My wife threw her back out lifting her 99-year old mother out of a chair at Christmas.  I took her to the doctor for some shots and it is easing up a little but until she's back to normal, I'm head cook and bottle washer.  She doesn't like my cooking.  Hell, I don't like my cooking but it may provide some incentive for her to get back on her feet.  I'm also doing all the running around that she normally takes care of.  Man, she's a busy little booger, I'll give her that.


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm getting ready to take a nap.


----------



## tiredretired

Clearing snow today, then took mother to the supermarket for some groceries.  Found turkey breasts on sale for 49 cents a pound so bought a half dozen and vacuum sealed them for the freezer.  Good deal.

Another snow storm coming tomorrow, but we are staying home for New Years Eve. My days of partying seem to be over.  That is just fine with me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good day at work 
Best part was one of my co-workers - a nurse from Nigeria brought in something to share with us.
It's a dish called Bobotie.
Deeeeelicious stuff!
At first I thought it was a cottage pie because it looked like it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Good day at work
> Best part was one of my co-workers - a nurse from Nigeria brought in something to share with us.
> It's a dish called Bobotie.
> Deeeeelicious stuff!
> At first I thought it was a cottage pie because it looked like it.



After working 2-years n Nigeria, I learned to ask, "What's in it?" first and please define "Meat".    A


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> After working 2-years n Nigeria, I learned to ask, "What's in it?" first and please define "Meat".    A



It had ground beef, raisins, curry powder,garlic and the top was a mixture of an eggy/bread crust.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Good day at work
> Best part was one of my co-workers - a nurse from Nigeria brought in something to share with us.
> It's a dish called Bobotie.
> Deeeeelicious stuff!
> At first I thought it was a cottage pie because it looked like it.




To be honest, I wouldn't eat anything of Bobo's and I would want to know why his tie is in it!


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't eat anything of Bobo's and I would want to know why his tie is in it!



groan!!!!!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> It had ground beef, raisins, curry powder,garlic and the top was a mixture of an eggy/bread crust.



That's in the States.  In Nigeria they've been known to "substitute".


----------



## Melensdad

Sitting at the cigar lounge, drinking some bourbon and smoking some cigars while the wife and daughter are out spending money.  

They dropped me off and will pick me up in an hour or two.


----------



## zekeusa

Notre Dame has a rare book and coin collection. Coins from the Colonial Era


----------



## nixon

Watching football ( Roll Tide ) ,and making one good 029 carb from the remains of 3 bad ones .


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Watching The Ohio State Buckeyes get their butts whipped by Clemson 17-0 at half time.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Watching The Ohio State Buckeyes get their butts whipped by Clemson 17-0 at half time.



They got whipped.
Ouch.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Having a card night with friends to bring in the new year


----------



## Melensdad

We are having a belated Christmas dinner at my Godson's house.  Nothing fancy, I think we will eat meatloaf.  So very laid back, presents for the kids.

This morning we were supposed to go to 8am church service but its already 8:30 an the house is pretty much silent except for me and the dog.  I think we may be going to the IKEA store for a little shopping late this morning?  Not really sure what the heck we are actually going to do between now and dinnertime!

Got home from an IU Law School visit late Thursday _(might as well call it Friday morning)_.  I have not been on that campus in roughly 35 years.  Forgot how beautiful it is.  Melen loved the campus too, so IU, which was near the bottom of her list of choices seems to have been elevated to one of the top slots.  In fact she *may have moved it up above* Notre Dame on her list*???*






zekeusa said:


> Notre Dame has a rare book and coin collection. Coins from the Colonial Era



I was unaware of that but would find it very interesting.  Big fan of colonial history.  My brother is an alum, I mostly visit the campus for football/basketball games.  Occasionally hockey.  But this recent visit is because my daughter is considering their law school.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Having a card night with friends to bring in the new year




That is what I did, now I'm hungover so leave me alone........






BTW, never mix, vodka, beer, and Jack Daniels.........


----------



## zekeusa

It's like giving yourself poison! Doing some New Year resolution clean up.....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sadly I didn't have much of an exciting time last night. Grand total of 3 drinks. Guts were turning and legs and back were flared up. Not very fun but still enjoyed playing cards. We left after watching the ball drop on TV. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

MrLiberty said:


> That is what I did, now I'm hungover so leave me alone........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, never mix, vodka, beer, and Jack Daniels.........



Strangely enough, me too.

We were supposed to go to a New Year's Eve party but my wife's back is still killing her so we didn't go.  Canceled next week's trip to Dallas as well.  

So, we just sat at home and listened to the fireworks and gunshots.    Hey, it's Texas after all. 

I got a bottle of really strange "wine" for Christmas.  It's a mixture of red wine and coffee with heavy cream.  I had 3 big glasses of it during the evening.  Now, how dangerous can that be?  After all, it's almost a dessert!!!  I'll tell you ... very, very dangerous!!!!  It seems that I finished the bottle all on my own.  I'm not deathly hung over but I am feeling a little fragile.  It's definitely one of those "never again" mornings.  

I should just stick to my one Scotch or a vodka and tonic and let it go at that but ... there's no fool like an old fool!!!!  Now, it's off to my chair and football for the rest of the day.


----------



## Angelface

In total recovery mode... I didn't want to drink last night, but I had sudden horrible urges to get high while among a lot of people who where doing different things.. So I gave in and started having a few drinks, then a few more.. and to much later. It felt nice... I wanted the edge off. But I ended up hurting someone that deeply cared for me in a support kinda way... he still wont talk to me today as I feel like I really disappointed him.. I also did something dumb and embarrassing..  This is why I hate drinking lol.


But I did have a great holiday regardless...


Christmas was awesome as well... time with the kids and the family is always so worth the effort and memories. 


Anyways, might go lay down for a bit for a nap... long couple of days and its good to be home.


----------



## pirate_girl

I rang in the New Year dry and happy.

Today, not a lot.. just lazing around most of the day.

I did cook though.
Bacon twice.
Once for brunch with pancakes, then again with fried cabbage for din din.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Angel. .....pictures or it didn't happen. Lol

Somehow we managed a full day at home with no kids. That meant sleeping in till 7am for me. Then sitting in the living feeling the freaking internal barometer go off the charts. I wondered why I was so sore today. Then my weather app on my phone told me why. Another Colorado low coming up and a winter storm warning is in effect for tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Happy New Year -   Slept Late. Woke up took care of cats.
 Read Churchill's War Lab: Code Breakers, Boffins and Innovators [Taylor Downing].
Epilepsy pills knocked me out for about 3 hours.
Got up, straightened out the  house a bit. Walked to McDonalds and back. Got home right around sunset.
REAL exciting! LOL


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Angel. .....pictures or it didn't happen. Lol
> 
> Somehow we managed a full day at home with no kids. That meant sleeping in till 7am for me. Then sitting in the living feeling the freaking internal barometer go off the charts. I wondered why I was so sore today. Then my weather app on my phone told me why. Another Colorado low coming up and a winter storm warning is in effect for tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk




Omg... I hope nobody did take pics!!! hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl

Was going to find a movie to watch, but I think turning in early with music sounds better.


Besides that, a possible 12 hr shift is looming for tomorrow.


----------



## FrancSevin

We took the Grandkids to the Bird Sanctuary today where my wife's cousin is a bird handler. Eagles, Falcons Owls, all manner of feathery creatures in various stages of medical  care or rehab.

 Freddie and my grandson are now Facebook buddies and talk almost daily. 

 He brought out Lewis of the Lewis and Clark Bald Eagle pair that they use for classes, tours, and  shows at Ball games.  Real up close and personal encounter with one of these beautiful birds.

 Cold air,  crystal clear skies, on a sunny day.  It was both an awesome and humbling experience.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds nice. We did a bit of that on our trip this summer. The kids liked it. 

Today I'll be he going out first thing to take down the Christmas decorations outside before this storm hits and buries them. It's basically just 3 of those big blow up things along with a few extension cords. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

I got bounced out of bed this morning by a clap of thunder.  The storms were supposed to arrive this afternoon but I guess they came early.  We're under a thunderstorm and tornado watch.  I think that I'll stick pretty close to home today.

I've got to break out of my Christmas malaise tomorrow and start getting things done around here.  I've been sitting around for too long.  It's been nice but it has to stop sometime.


----------



## MrLiberty

Feel a lot better this morning.  Had a visit from my niece and her daughter last night, they only stayed about an hour.  Then I watched the first half of the Lions game, saw they were gonna lose so turned on Columbo.

Went to bed around 12 and got up at 7 this morning and went Krogering.  Just needed a few things like bread, milk, and lunchmeat.  I forgot to get butter though.  

Cold this morning but suppose to go to 41 today.  I still wore my sable hat to keep my ears warm.  I need better gloves though.  

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## pirate_girl

Let me try that again 
The last message didn't go through and the connection timed out.

I slept far too long and woke with a stiff neck.
Mid 40s today, same tomorrow... then another cool down.


----------



## zekeusa

Surfing E-Bay


----------



## Ironman

Watching the Packers/Lions game again.



MrLiberty said:


> Feel a lot better this morning.  Had a visit from my niece and her daughter last night, they only stayed about an hour.  *Then I watched the first half of the Lions game, saw they were gonna lose so turned on Columbo.*
> 
> Went to bed around 12 and got up at 7 this morning and went Krogering.  Just needed a few things like bread, milk, and lunchmeat.  I forgot to get butter though.
> 
> Cold this morning but suppose to go to 41 today.  I still wore my sable hat to keep my ears warm.  I need better gloves though.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!


 

Maybe next year, MrLiberty! Happy new year.


----------



## MrLiberty

Ironman said:


> Watching the Packers/Lions game again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe next year, MrLiberty! Happy new year.




We've been saying that for almost 60 years now.....


----------



## Angelface

Stayed up way to late last night... I think the phone said 4am before I sat it down after watching Netflix and getting the house back in order. I woke up about 3 hours ago and feeling a little more tired now. So I think I'm gonna go take a nap for a few.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

zekeusa said:


> Surfing E-Bay



So you're the one that stole my wave.  Lol.  That's what I'm doing too.

Oh, and I had to go outside and take the scooter off the lift and put it in the garage then unhook the lift from the truck and store it in the garage as well.  Storm coming.  Just starting to snow.


----------



## Catavenger

A friend of mine, who I talk to the phone, came by.
Since he has a lot going on in his life I rarely see him.
He works on computers, so we made a deal if he can fix the Lenovo laptop (I spilled water on). He could keep the ACER that just quit. He said they both need hard drives.


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't have to stay over tonight. whew! 

-Got the med/treatment cart cleaned off for the oncoming night nurse.
-Got her meds set up for next pass and had report ready to go.. did narc count with her quickly.
-Made sure my aides passed fresh water pitchers and did one of their showers so no one would bitch.


Planning ahead pays off.

It's raining like a SOB right now, and thundering too.
46 degrees.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Those morning storms passed through pretty fast.  By late morning the sky was blue and the sun was shining.  It got in to the 60s, nice in the sun but still cool in the shade.

I spent the afternoon piddling around outside and in the shop.  I'm trying to build up some work momentum but it's going to take a few days.


----------



## tiredretired

Got my truck thermostat replaced this morning so I now have heat while driving.  Boy did that suck not having any heat this time of year.  

When I was a kid, we once drove on the interstate at 20 below zero with the top down in a rag top as a gag.  What in hell was wrong with us?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much on the agenda today. Had a rough sleepless night so a nap may be in order. We've got about 8" of snow since yesterday. So I got ahold of the guy for the driveway. He's coming later this afternoon 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to the chiropractor later this afternoon, then out for a bite to eat.


----------



## zekeusa

Thinking of quitting my job today. Starting to get my things together. Trouble is I don't have another one to go to.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

zekeusa said:


> Thinking of quitting my job today. Starting to get my things together. Trouble is I don't have another one to go to.



Just think about it for now.

Wait until you line up something new and then hit the door!


Johnny Paycheck - Take This Job and Shove It - YouTube


----------



## zekeusa

Yes your right. Just can't stand the guy I'm working for anymore. I hope this new year will bring me a different line of work!


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to see Dr. Snap! Crackle! Pop!
Once again, he reminded me to *stop* torquing my back turning the damned heavy med/treatment cart. 
Those things weigh a ton.
Guess I am always in a hurry and swing it around to head back up the hall.

Dinner -- red pepper and gouda soup and a steak wrap, from Tim Horton's.
The steak wrap was just okay, nothing fabulous.
Should have gone to Panera Bread!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting ready for a late Christmas dinner we're having for a few friends and family.  The pies are ready. One blueberry my wife made last night and two sugar pies. Simple recipe. 1 cup of whipping cream 1 cup of brown sugar 1tsp of flour. Wisk it together and pour into a pie shell. Bake for 45 minutes at 325. Like my grandmother used to make. Nobody in the family could remember how she did it since she basically took the recipe to her grave with her. This is the closest thing I've come to her recipe. Now everyone in my family keeps sharing this recipe so it's not lost again. Lol






Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Getting ready for a late Christmas dinner we're having for a few friends and family.  The pies are ready. One blueberry my wife made last night and two sugar pies. Simple recipe. 1 cup of whipping cream 1 cup of brown sugar 1tsp of flour. Wisk it together and pour into a pie shell. Bake for 45 minutes at 325. Like my grandmother used to make. Nobody in the family could remember how she did it since she basically took the recipe to her grave with her. This is the closest thing I've come to her recipe. Now everyone in my family keeps sharing this recipe so it's not lost again. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk



I'm drooling but just looking at those sends my blood sugar level through the roof.


----------



## Galvatron

Still tiling a showroom floor and this one will be finished this week,next week some decorating work local then week after im headiing out of town to do what??? Yup i am tiling another car showroom floor,my knees and back are due a vacation.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Galvatron said:


> Still tiling a showroom floor and this one will be finished this week,next week some decorating work local then week after im headiing out of town to do what??? Yup i am tiling another car showroom floor,my knees and back are due a vacation.



Just two rooms to tile and you've been working on them for weeks!


----------



## Galvatron

jim slagle said:


> Just two rooms to tile and you've been working on them for weeks!



Eh my partner in Crime as been sunning it up in Portugal and left me alone to.finish this one,and to top off the tiling i have had doors to trim, plumbing to do and even today got talked in to fixing some office furniture,whens my turn for a bloody holiday,i wish 

I have not even had time or energy for the pub since new years eve,that needs to change asap


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're doing a late turkey dinner with a few friends and family tonight since everyone was too busy at Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-N915W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Got home from work a little while ago.
The back feels better.

Brian, those pies look luscious! 
I love sugar cream pie.


That's all from here for tonight.


----------



## Uncle Ed

Galvatron said:


> I have not even had time or energy for the pub since new years eve,that needs to change asap



So, You found yourself a pretty lass, eh! She's already got ya fixin stuff. Well, Enjoy lad


----------



## Galvatron

Uncle Ed said:


> So, You found yourself a pretty lass, eh! She's already got ya fixin stuff. Well, Enjoy lad



No i stopped all that this past week as i needed a breather but it is on the list for my new chapter in life


----------



## Melensdad

Going to get a haircut.  

Probably going to the grocery?  

Taking down some Christmas decorations.  

Hopefully getting a final offer on a medical building I want to sell and will get rid of that?  I got an offer yesterday, made a minor counter offer, we will see if I get what I want.


----------



## pirate_girl

Decided to take the day off.
Thankfully I got hold of she who was all too willing to take my shift.

Besides that, I've got to prepare the spare bedroom for numero uno Grandkiddo to come spend tomorrow with me and Gretchen.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm still in a basic "do nothing" mode.  The weather has been sucky, cold and damp.  Supposed to get really cold for East Texas tomorrow, down to about 20°F.  I almost got frostbite running the trash down to the gate yesterday in the Gator.  

I do have to take the labradoodle to the groomer.  It's a sad reflection on my life when that is the highlight of my day.  To liven it up a bit, I may stop and have lunch while I'm in town.  That's sad, really sad.


----------



## MrLiberty

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm still in a basic "do nothing" mode.  The weather has been sucky, cold and damp.  Supposed to get really cold for East Texas tomorrow, down to about 20°F.  I almost got frostbite running the trash down to the gate yesterday in the Gator.
> 
> I do have to take the labradoodle to the groomer.  It's a sad reflection on my life when that is the highlight of my day.  To liven it up a bit, I may stop and have lunch while I'm in town.  That's sad, really sad.




Well, the highlight of my day so far has been the shower I took when I got up this morning.  Nothing else planned except for making the bed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to physio. Got my new phone in the mail. Playing with that. Called and got everything finalized for my surgery. It'll be at the end of the month. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Went to my doctor today because I had another massive headache last night... Apparently they never did an MRI on my brain from my accident last year and only in my neck and down. However til I get another MRI done to see if anything is wrong, I was told not to engage in any more sexual activity since it seems to be the worst after sex. Which is fine with me.. I'm more frustrated waiting to know whats going on now.  Hopefully it's nothing, I'd really like to put that stuff behind me and move on.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cleaned, got the bedroom in order for Kasey, swept the snow off the porch, steps and down the sidewalk.
Made spaghetti for dinner.
Not a whole bunch.
Just enough for me with canned tomato sauce and some extra herbs added.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for Miss Teen Queen to arrive later.
She wants sushi for dinner, so told her we'd go to the Japanese steak house.
Just hope she doesn't spend the whole time here on her phone facebooking lol


----------



## Angelface

It was -22 here this morning... I don't think I ever seen it so cold here. We are supposed to have another huge snow storm hitting us soon with more snow all week. So getting shopping done while I can.


----------



## zekeusa

We are supposed to get 4-6'' tomorrow as well


----------



## EastTexFrank

Angelface said:


> It was -22 here this morning... I don't think I ever seen it so cold here. We are supposed to have another huge snow storm hitting us soon with more snow all week. So getting shopping done while I can.



Hell!!!  I was bitching because it never got above freezing here today.

I didn't do much.  I had to attend the funeral of a friend who passed away on the 2nd January.  I seem to be doing a lot of that lately.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good time with Kasey, but she decided that she didn't want to spend the night in favour of going back home to be with her Daddy.
The one friend kept texting her while we were at the restaurant, so I think she may have decided that there was a better way to spend her Friday night really.
When Jeff got here, he was peeved with her, but I told him it was okay.
I remember being 15 years old. 

It was nice to have time alone with her and talk though.
She likes going to public school now, instead of being home schooled, or like when she was younger, private Catholic school.
That kid can eat, and she loves to shop.

We shared salt and pepper Calamari as an appy.
She got the platter of sushi with tempura shrimp and king crab.
I got the tempura shrimp, cream cheese and snapper.
We went to the mall for a while too so she could purchase some pretty things from Buckle and claire's.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yeah, the weather.
-3°


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like you had a good time. We had our annual epiphany service at the church tonight. First time I left the house in 3 days other than physio. Every winter our church builds an ice alter outside in the yard which is used for the epiphany service. It started at 530 with a potluck dinner followed by a short service including a Eucharist outside. Afterwards I stayed behind for band practice. Enough with the Christmas carols. Back to regular music. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sounds like you had a good time. We had our annual epiphany service at the church tonight. First time I left the house in 3 days other than physio. Every winter our church builds an ice alter outside in the yard which is used for the epiphany service. It started at 530 with a potluck dinner followed by a short service including a Eucharist outside. Afterwards I stayed behind for band practice. Enough with the Christmas carols. Back to regular music.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



It was nice while it lasted. 

Yikes!! thinking about being outside with a service like that in the cold makes my teeth chatter lol

I am happy to hear you got out today 
Church potlucks are fun, eating other peoples food!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Actually I didn't do the outside part of the service since we were setting up to practice. My wife got a picture of the ice altar all lit up. I'll get her to send it to me. Basically its made up of empty milk cartons filled with water and food coloring. Once frozen cut away the cartons and pile up the ice to form an arched altar. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Actually I didn't do the outside part of the service since we were setting up to practice. My wife got a picture of the ice altar all lit up. I'll get her to send it to me. Basically its made up of empty milk cartons filled with water and food coloring. Once frozen cut away the cartons and pile up the ice to form an arched altar.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk








Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



That's pretty neat!!!  

It was pretty cool last night in East Texas.  I woke this morning, rolled over and went back to sleep until 9 o'clock.  I got up to find my wife fuming at me.  Nothing new there but I usually need enough time to do something in order to set her off.  

It seems that she had to take the dogs out this morning when it was 16°F because I was snuggled up and cozy in bed.  She'll get over it and I hope it's in time to make me a sandwich for lunch.  

It's actually a beautiful day outside, clear blue skies and sunshine.  It's still darned cold though.  I may not even get out of my sweats today.


----------



## MrLiberty

We've been really cold here, but we have no snow on the ground except for the snow mounds in the parking lots.  I understand a warm up is coming in the next few days also.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> We've been really cold here, but we have no snow on the ground except for the snow mounds in the parking lots. * I understand a warm up is coming in the next few days also.*



Yep!

Yeah, it's still pretty darn cold here.
Hate to go out today at all, but I need bell peppers and onions for dinner tonight.
I'll do that after my nap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No desire to leave the house but I have to go play the 5pm service 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

We are bracing a huge winter storm that's supposed to hit today and last til Monday morning.. This winter has been totally unreal..

 I also joined a bipolar/depression support group and it's been amazing getting to know and share experiences with 
with those who struggle with it. Makes me feel better knowing it's not entirely my fault for some of the things I do...


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Yep!
> 
> Yeah, it's still pretty darn cold here.
> Hate to go out today at all, but I need bell peppers and onions for dinner tonight.
> I'll do that after my nap.




Made sausages and peppers today and used up the rest of my peppers or you could have stopped by and had some.......


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Made sausages and peppers today and used up the rest of my peppers or you could have stopped by and had some.......



I'mma making swiss steak.
Stop by later and I'll feed you.


----------



## tiredretired

Cold as hell here.  Changed the headlights in the trunk and froze my ass and my pinkies.  To think I used to work all day outside in this crap. I'm sure glad those days are over.

Currently have a pork roast in the oven with red skin garlic mash and carrots.  BTW, real full size carrots, not those little so called baby carrots that are turned down on a lathe to look like them.


----------



## Melensdad

Just got home.

Fencing tournament at U of Chicago.  My boys saber squad did a little better than expected.  My girls saber squad did great.  They beat (barely but it still counts) the biggest baddest team in our conference!  So freaking happy about that.

We walked all the kids around the campus, stopped in a coffee shop for a meal and then hopped in the bus to come home.  

------------

Today is Melen's birthday.  She is snowed in on the Wake Forest campus.  Activities on campus were all cancelled due to snow.  Even the birthday cake my wife ordered to have delivered was unable to be delivered. Melen ended up having a bad day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like a good day with your fencing kids, Bob.

As for Melen, Happy Birthday to her!
Hope she's feeling a little chipper even though she didn't get her cake.


----------



## pirate_girl

Took a nap whilst listening to oldies radio to soothe me... unless a good old rare song comes on, then I am like 

Made the swiss steak.
Grandma's old recipe I think? from memory.
*
4 cube steaks browned in oil/non-stick pan.
Take out, add a bit of flour- stir.

Steaks back in with 28 oz stewed tomatoes, 1 large sliced bell pepper, 1 large yellow onion, Worcestershire sauce ( about 4 tablespoons) pinch of brown sugar - cover and simmer for 40 minutes.
*
Made some mashed potatoes to go with it.
Enough for leftovers tomorrow too. 
Yes!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Headed to the airport to pick up our oldest who flew out to visit biomom. Apparently he's got the flu and was throwing up all day on the other end. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Just got home.
> 
> Fencing tournament at U of Chicago.  My boys saber squad did a little better than expected.  My girls saber squad did great.  They beat (barely but it still counts) the biggest baddest team in our conference!  So freaking happy about that.
> 
> We walked all the kids around the campus, stopped in a coffee shop for a meal and then hopped in the bus to come home.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Today is Melen's birthday.  She is snowed in on the Wake Forest campus.  Activities on campus were all cancelled due to snow.  Even the birthday cake my wife ordered to have delivered was unable to be delivered. Melen ended up having a bad day.



Congratulations on the fencing team performance.  

Happy birthday to Melen.


----------



## tiredretired

Heading to church then a nice walk in the Cold sunshine.  -12F this morning.  Hopefully it warms up a bit before the walk or I may just change my mind about that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I skipped church this morning while the missus took the younger two. Been twice this weekend. That's enough. No big plans for today. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

We got hit with a major winter storm yesterday and we are just buried... we are having a break in the weather for now, but all the highways are still shut down.. It's warmer, but we are due for another snow/ice storm later today. I need to travel out of town today, but im not sure...

Someone took a video of what the interstate was like here yesterday..

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgUiNRTbiBs"]Blizzard conditions close Union Co. Oregon highways Jan. 7 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> I skipped church this morning while the missus took the younger two. Been twice this weekend. That's enough. No big plans for today.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



I went to early bird Mass.
No big plans today here either.


----------



## zekeusa

We had about 6" of snow but it is really cold (about 10 degrees). 20 car pile up on I-84 with two tracker trailers and a bulk fuel truck which fortunately did not rupture and catch fire. 4-wheel drive day today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Angelface said:


> Someone took a video of what the interstate was like here yesterday..
> 
> Blizzard conditions close Union Co. Oregon highways Jan. 7 - YouTube



That's what it looked like when I got my one and only speeding ticket in Wyoming many, many years ago.  There was only me, the State Trooper and a few unfortunate cows within a 100 square miles.  I guess that with the freeway closed down and the conditions he was having a hard time making his quota.    Looking back on it, I'm really surprised that he got out of his warm car in order to give me the ticket!!!!  That's dedication to duty or else he was just an a-hole.


----------



## Angelface

EastTexFrank said:


> That's what it looked like when I got my one and only speeding ticket in Wyoming many, many years ago.  There was only me, the State Trooper and a few unfortunate cows within a 100 square miles.  I guess that with the freeway closed down and the conditions he was having a hard time making his quota.    Looking back on it, I'm really surprised that he got out of his warm car in order to give me the ticket!!!!  That's dedication to duty or else he was just an a-hole.



Haha, I could only imagine! I'm surprised they would pursue anyone at all in such conditions with minor things.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had leftover swiss steak and mashed taters for dinner.
Watched some telly.
Was going to sit down and watch Annie Hall on TCM at 8pm, but I've already seen every Woody Allen movie tons of times... so much that I can talk right along lol
He kills me.

From Annie Hall -



> I was nauseous and tingly all over. I was either in love or I had smallpox.


Crimes And Misdemeanours-


> Last time I was inside a woman was when I visited the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yeah, one more thing.
While taking the dog out, my shoestring on the right shoe got caught on the corner of my new aluminum storm door.
Could only happen to me.
Grabbed the railing so I wouldn't fall and just stood there in this awkward position until I could manage to twist around and hold on to her at the same time.

After it was over I gave myself a 10 for best recovery from a fall ever.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was still cold this morning so I slept late again today.  I could get to like this.  At least my wife wasn't mad at me today.  She didn't have to take the dogs out in the freezing weather.  They waited for me to get up.  Useless buggers!!!  

She made scrambled eggs and smoked salmon for brunch/lunch so she must still love me.  Either that or she was really hungry.  

Usual Sunday ... watched football.  I kinda lost interest in the first game so I got dressed and took the dogs for a walk.  The temperature wasn't too bad if you were in the sun but in the shade it was still cold.  It did get above freezing though.

Watched more football and basically did nothing productive for the rest of the day.  It's supposed to start warming up tomorrow so we may get back to doing "stuff".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> It was still cold this morning so I slept late again today.  I could get to like this.  At least my wife wasn't mad at me today.  She didn't have to take the dogs out in the freezing weather.  They waited for me to get up.  Useless buggers!!!  [emoji3]
> 
> She made scrambled eggs and smoked salmon for brunch/lunch so she must still love me.  Either that or she was really hungry.  [emoji3]
> 
> Usual Sunday ... watched football.  I kinda lost interest in the first game so I got dressed and took the dogs for a walk.  The temperature wasn't too bad if you were in the sun but in the shade it was still cold.  It did get above freezing though.
> 
> Watched more football and basically did nothing productive for the rest of the day.  It's supposed to start warming up tomorrow so we may get back to doing "stuff".


Lmao. Yes. My parents did tell me how miserable it was in Texas.  They said their rv park was like an abandoned city with everyone huddled up inside trying to keep warm. My heart bleeds for you guys as we sit in -25c weather. 






Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Angelface

Lol. NorthernRedneck, have you guys been pounded with snow yet? It's supposed to hit again today. It's been non stop for like the last three days. I have never seen so much snow like this. It's unreal.. I can't even remember the last time I saw grass. Haha


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today.


----------



## Bamby

I've spent the last hour or more attempting to learn what a progressive actually is or represents so I could maybe understand them better without success I might add. I just can't grasp why so many fools demand that they're God given and constitutional freedoms be stripped from them and their instance that they're going to drag me down their rat-hole behind or with them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> I've spent the last hour or more attempting to learn what a progressive actually is or represents so I could maybe understand them better without success I might add. I just can't grasp why so many fools demand that they're God given and constitutional freedoms be stripped from them and their instance that they're going to drag me down their rat-hole behind or with them.



I feel your pain,Bamby.
Quite frankly I am all but finished with the rendezvous in my attempt to understand the same.
Progressive = liberal.
One and the same, yes?
That's the way I see it.


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> I feel your pain,Bamby.
> Quite frankly I am all but finished with the rendezvous in my attempt to understand the same.
> Progressive = liberal.
> One and the same, yes?
> That's the way I see it.



Progressive = regressive as far as I can determine. They appear to be determined by instating  laws to turn every aspect of ones life over to the multitudes of governmental layers to control every aspect of everyone's life where one would have to address someone for their every need. I perceive it as a new form of slavery myself where ultimately my masters will decide everything for me. But the the twisted progressives somehow still perceive it as freedom and I just can't grasp or understand it myself.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wonderful day at work.

Oh yeah...

38,011 					posts!


----------



## zekeusa

Wow! That's incredible!


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Wonderful day at work.
> 
> Oh yeah...
> 
> *38,011 *					posts!



Nice to know there are some people here that talk more then I do.


----------



## bill w

looks like i'm going to be cutting firewood and getting ready for the next week or so.temps falling to the mid -40's below.....not wind chill.good thing we finally got snow or all the septic systems would freeze. can't wait to get the word from our elected officials that we need to stop using our woodstoves...lmao,not gonna happen. Bill w


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bill w said:


> looks like i'm going to be cutting firewood and getting ready for the next week or so.temps falling to the mid -40's below.....not wind chill.good thing we finally got snow or all the septic systems would freeze. can't wait to get the word from our elected officials that we need to stop using our woodstoves...lmao,not gonna happen. Bill w


We got that word up here recently by the b-tch we have in office under the provincial government. Dumb c-nt wants people to stop using their woodstoves and convert to either natural gas or hydro. Then she went and increased our freaking hydro rates to the point where we are the highest in north America. Then our dipsh-t prime minister institutes a carbon tax that essentially increases hydro gas etc even more. I'd almost rather have obama in charge up here. I said ALMOST. LOL


----------



## Melensdad

Going to one of the local high schools to give "mock job interviews" with one of the classes.  This is my 3rd year doing it.  Basically I make unprepared kids cry.  Not my intent to make them cry, but it just seems to happen.  The 'self entitled' and 'snowflake' kids get a lesson in reality.  The kids who are prepared get good experience before they go out for a real job interview.  

Just doing 1 class today.  Then I go back tomorrow for 3 or 4 classes.  And again on Thursday for 3 or 4 more classes.

After I'm done there I drive south to another high school to coach fencing practice.  Ditto again tomorrow but tomorrow we have a college coach from Northwestern University showing up to lead our practice.  He's fenced internationally, won national and international titles ... should be an interesting practice for the kids_ (and for me to videotape).
_




bill w said:


> looks like i'm going to be cutting firewood and getting ready for the next week or so.temps falling to the mid -40's below.....not wind chill.good thing we finally got snow or all the septic systems would freeze.* can't wait to get the word from our elected officials that we need to stop using our woodstoves...lmao,not gonna happen.* Bill w



*But but but* its for your own good 





NorthernRedneck said:


> ... I'd almost rather have obama in charge up here...



He'll be out of a job soon.  He can go up there and be a community organizer for you.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> We got that word up here recently by the b-tch we have in office under the provincial government. Dumb c-nt wants people to stop using their woodstoves and convert to either natural gas or hydro. Then she went and increased our freaking hydro rates to the point where we are the highest in north America. Then our dipsh-t prime minister institutes a carbon tax that essentially increases hydro gas etc even more. *I'd almost rather have obama in charge up here. I said ALMOST.* LOL



I saw a pic here the other day that showed Sanford & Son pickup truck loading junk for the upcoming move.  I can send word for you that Ontario is calling.  

Obama and Trudeau can while away their days playing grab ass with each other.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know what I'm doing tonight. It involves a bucket and a toilet. Both at the same time. Ugh. It seems my son has shared his flu with me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good shift today.
Started off with a quickie meeting in the conference room about our policy and some changes concerning with several stapled booklets to sign and date, then more on our new health insurance.

Sure has been windy and rainy all day!
70 mph winds!
They're dying down right now a little.






My neighbour Brenda always comes over to take Gretchen out to potty around 6pm for me on days when I do work.
She said at first she was like NO WAY, but then did do a fast pee pee.
There were even severe thunderstorm warnings out for some counties very close, Wyandot in particular.


I found a nice gift on the kitchen rug in front of the sink when I got home.
No biggie. My baby is an old girl and these things happen.

Dinner was a run out for Chinese, egg drop soup and 3 shrimp egg rolls.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The wind was howling all night and big snow drifts everywhere. Longest i slept was 2 hrs in between trips to the bathroom with it coming out both ends. Yep. I be sick.


----------



## zekeusa

It must be in the air. I've got a bug as well....


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I found a nice gift on the kitchen rug in front of the sink when I got home.
> No biggie. My baby is an old girl and these things happen.



Gretchen didn't tell you that it was the Russians???  They get blamed for everything else.  

The temperature has come back up to the 70s but it's blowing a gale down here too and has been for 3 days.  My yard is littered with branches, twigs, leaves and pine needles.  I was outside yesterday but gave up, too much stuff falling and those pine needles sting when they are being blown by a 50 mph wind.  

Gotta go down to the barn and work on the hydraulics on the little tractor once I get some new hoses.  It shouldn't take too long.  Otherwise it's another inside day, I think.  I may go piddle in the shop.  

Sorry to hear that people are sick.  My stomach has been acting up for the past couple of days too.  Strange!!!!


----------



## zekeusa

I had a Citgo gas station chicken sandwich and I haven't been the same since! I am continuing the cleaning up the work area saga. It looks worse half cleaned up!


----------



## MrLiberty

Because of the high winds we lost power last night at about 10:30 so I went to bed.  Got up around 3 and the power was back on so no biggie.

Went to lunch with a lady friend and had stuffed cabbage.  It was really good.  Now, I'm not sure what I'm gonna do.  The bathroom needs cleaning.....anyone, anyone, Bueller?


----------



## pirate_girl

Went outside this morning and played pick up sticks in the yard- everywhere!

Looks to be a warmer couple of days ahead.
44 right now, going to reach the mid 50s today and near 60 tomorrow.
Looking further into the month, doesn't look like it's going to be all that cold.

zeke, I once got a tuna salad sandwich from a Circle K station's convenience food cooler.
It tasted like the plastic container it came in.
blech.

I've today off.
Nothing planned except laundry.


----------



## zekeusa

I don't know if you have ever had the potato salad at Bojangles (a fried chicken place in the South) I'll never eat there again.... sick as a dog.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope, never ate at Bojangles.


----------



## Doc

zekeusa said:


> I don't know if you have ever had the potato salad at Bojangles (a fried chicken place in the South) I'll never eat there again.... sick as a dog.


That's no fun at all.   Same happened to wife and I at Olive Garden.  We shared an appetizer and ordered different meals ...both of us went to work next day and then compared notes.  Both sick as dogs, running to bathroom every 10 or 15 minutes  Eventually went home.  Horrible.   So I had to let Olive Garden know about the food poisoning in hopes of saving others the discomfort.   What do they do?   Thank me for letting them know and offer up a $25 gift certificate.      The last thing I wanted was to walk in that place again.   Yuck.   But I took it and finally used it a couple years later and then just for soup and salad.   That seemed safe.   
Hope you are feeling better soon Zeke.


----------



## zekeusa

Thanks, Bojangles was a long time ago. It does remind me of the time the X and I ate at a local restaurant and she got E.coli from the salad. We spent the rest of the night in the emergency room. That dinner cost about $600!


----------



## pirate_girl

Got all the laundry done.
Dinner - 
Spanish rice a roni, with pan fried smoked sausage slices added.
Made a bunch, so I'll have some leftovers to take with me to work tomorrow.

Was going to log in the other place and spread some thanks to my friends and laugh at the leftist circus bitching and bemoaning both Obama's exit and still denying Trump's chance at a success.

Not gonna do it.
Done there.
*Done.*


----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> Was going to log in the other place and spread some thanks to my friends and laugh at the leftist circus bitching and bemoaning both Obama's exit and still denying Trump's chance at a success.
> 
> Not gonna do it.
> Done there.
> *Done.*




Hmmm, couldn't help myself. 

Anyway...........

I worked yesterday as I was on call, really thought I wouldn't get called in as they waited until 2:30.
Will be on my regular scheduled days until Monday.
Have to fit in doing my taxes soon too.
Did them on my own last year for the first time ever and never realized how it was so easy with TurboTax.
Beats getting ripped off like that one time with H&R Block or paying an accountant to do it for me.


----------



## Melensdad

Up at 4:45am, now sipping espresso and eating a crumpet with lemon curd for my breakfast.  

Got a fencing tournament at Marian Catholic High School.  Marian is the school where I started coaching saber fencing and doing armory work, it is also where my daughter went to school.  

So I'm taking my current kids to fence my former kids.  And I know many of my former kids because I still show up at Marian from time to time and help them out.  In fact the two teams are close enough in friendship that yesterday I had the captain of the girl's Marian saber team plus one of their best boys saber fencers show up at my Lowell H.S. fencing practice.  Its often tough to know who to root for when the two schools match up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Woke up at 5:40 sitting upright with my foot hanging off the edge of the bed in burning pain. Bad flare ups the past few days. Today's agenda is take my wife to the mall for some shopping. First I'll have to load up the mobility scooter. 
That thing is a godsend. I'd never get out without it. Prior to having it one trip to one store would be enough to knock me on my ass for 2 days.


----------



## tiredretired

It's cooooold!!!   Gonna spend the day feeding the wood fires and catching up on my new favorite TV show, The Selection on the History Channel.  In other words, an easy peasy day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One of our favorite shows too. That and "alone"


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's not cold here but it is wet, damp and drizzly.  It's not a day to be outside unless you desperately have something to do ... and I don't.  I'll piddle until this afternoon and then plonk myself in front of the TV to watch football.  This could be another day when I don't get out of my sweats.  I've had a couple of those lately.    Retirement is GREAT!!!


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Woke up at 5:40 sitting upright with my foot hanging off the edge of the bed in burning pain. Bad flare ups the past few days. Today's agenda is take my wife to the mall for some shopping. First I'll have to load up the mobility scooter.
> That thing is a godsend. I'd never get out without it. Prior to having it one trip to one store would be enough to knock me on my ass for 2 days.




I have been taking cider vinegar tablets, 600mg once a day and it seems to have calmed my leg and back spasms and also the burning in my feet to a point of tolerable.  

I got up at 11am this morning.  Now that the spasms seem to be dissipating I've been sleeping better.  I went to bed at 1am so I got a good ten hours sleep and only got up once to go to the bathroom.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome. Glad thats working for you.


----------



## waybomb

Caliper sticking on the lf wheel. 
Pulled everything apart,  new bearings,  rotor,  caliper,  brakes.

The other side is fine but decided to do the same on the other side.  Damn rotor set screw stripped out. So I'll finish that side next week. It's s special screw nobody has around here.


----------



## Melensdad

Just got home from the fencing tournament.  My Lowell Saber girls beat my Marian Saber girls.  In fact my Lowell Saber girls kicked butt against all but 1 team and the 1 team that they lost to only beat them by a few touches.  So my Lowell Saber team is quickly becoming a serious threat in our conference, they even took apart one of the major school's Girls Saber squads last week.  

Sadly the rest of the Lowell teams are pretty weak.  So we have 1 squad that is a shining star and 5 squads that are as promising as black holes 

Boys & Girls Foil, Boys & Girls Epee and Boys Saber each have a good fencer or two, but overall can't pull out team wins in our conference.  Girls Saber seems to be winning 80% of their events.


----------



## Galvatron

Still holding my breath,if iet go it will be lost forever sadly.

Should i let go?


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting hammered with sinus/allergy crap and blowing my nose all morning.
I'll stop at Rite Aid on the way to work to get something for it.

Didn't sleep well last night either.
Grumpy today.


----------



## tiredretired

Went for my walk this afternoon and now taking life easy.  Spaghetti and meatballs for dinner.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Dr appt this afternoon. She who must be obeyed had to stay home from work as our youngest is now sick with the flu and I MUST attend this appt as its preop for my surgery.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Still in mourning for my Cowboys.  It should last another few hours.  Can't complain though.  When you run in to a buzz saw called Aaron Rodgers, you're going to get cut up.  

Mondays are not one of my busy days.  Rotary meeting at lunch and then some shopping.  The rest of the afternoon is usually spent piddling.  Like PG, my allergies are killing me and have been for almost a week.  This is only the middle of January.  There shouldn't be anything in the air to give me problems at this time of year.


----------



## Galvatron

At hospital having checks on my left hand, im told the tingling and knumbness can be corrected with surgery on my wrist and right hand and wrist will need the same doing to it in time,my doctor is also worried about my sudden weight loss so more blood work and tests just to be sure.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Take care of yourself buddy.


----------



## zekeusa

I have the same thing going on. Numbness in both hands and a tingle in both 3rd and pinkie fingers. Turned in a bunch of old money my grandmother had at the bank. Not worth anything but face value. Just dirty, folded junky bills.


----------



## tiredretired

Lull in the weather before the coming snow storm.  Sunny right now and warm for this time of year.  Guess I shall go for a walk without being all bundled up and snoop on the neighbors.


----------



## MrLiberty

working with the Tenant Council trying to find a tax service to help our elderly residents with their taxes.  Not a lot of tax preparers make house calls.  Many of them can't get out and have no family to help them.

Also considering a run for the VP position on the Council.


----------



## pirate_girl

Slept off and on last night and am thankful that I do not work today.

I'll take one of my thinking walks since the weather is fair and then eventually put aside some time to do my taxes.


----------



## bill w

i'm going to be just hanging out at the house waiting for stuff to break. it was -40 f at 10 last night and it's supposed to just keep falling all day. my digital weather station only goes to -40 so now i only have the mercury one on the deck to rely on...it's at -49 below. i got the woodstove cranking and am forcefeeding it dry spruce. dogs don't even want to go out..Bill w


----------



## MrLiberty

Got up at 6am this morning.  Already went grocery shopping, (haven't done that in a while so I needed a few things.)  Got laundry going and washed the floor in the kitchen already.  And it's just 8:30 in the morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

Slept pretty solid last night for a change.

I work today and am now going to tomorrow as well.
Really wanted Inauguration Day off but first things first.

Will have the weekend at home though.

Looks to be good weather too, upper 50s and 60s.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Slept pretty solid last night for a change.
> 
> I work today and am now going to tomorrow as well.
> Really wanted Inauguration Day off but first things first.
> 
> Will have the weekend at home though.
> 
> Looks to be good weather too, upper 50s and 60s.



We're gonna have rain over the weekend, but the temps in the 50's.


----------



## tiredretired

Gonna go groc shopping and pick up some munchie type geedunks for the Inauguration. Gonna be glued to that, still gloating and making fun of the cry baby snowflakes. Going to be a beautiful thing.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Gonna go groc shopping and pick up some munchie type geedunks for the Inauguration. Gonna be glued to that, still gloating and making fun of the cry baby snowflakes. Going to be a beautiful thing.



Oh, I'll be able to see some of it before I leave for work, and throughout the day I'll be looking at every teevee around, then catch up on what was missed on my breaks.


----------



## MrLiberty

Where did this energy come from.  Laundry put away bed made, and a run to the pharmacy across the street.  10:40 am and my day is complete.


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> Where did this energy come from.  Laundry put away bed made, and a run to the pharmacy across the street.  10:40 am and my day is complete.



You're just psyched about tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> You're just psyched about tomorrow.



Yes, Libs got all his stuff done so he can concentrate on the day we've all been waiting for.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Yes, Libs got all his stuff done so he can concentrate on the day we've all been waiting for.



I know, his feet hit the floor running early and he hasn't stopped!!  I'm willing to bet the old boy ain't been this happy since Ronald Reagan sent Mr. Peanut packing his bags.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## bill w

woke up to another day of stuck on stupid.(thats what i call it when my weather station never gets above -40 f).couple of reports of -56 below about 25 miles away by remote weather stations. wife went into her shop in downtown fbks and said visibility was about 100 feet due to the ice fog.i'm just going to keep the fires burning here at the house and have dinner ready when she gets home...Billw


----------



## tiredretired

bill w said:


> woke up to another day of stuck on stupid.(thats what i call it when my weather station never gets above -40 f).couple of reports of -56 below about 25 miles away by remote weather stations. wife went into her shop in downtown fbks and said visibility was about 100 feet due to the ice fog.i'm just going to keep the fires burning here at the house and have dinner ready when she gets home...Billw




Damn Bill, that is brutal.  Keep those fires stoked.  The coldest I have ever recorded on my Davis Weather Station is -37.7F and that was nuts.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We were at -40c here just last week. It's now +2c today. I can sure feel the weather change. If this keeps up we'll be camping in early April.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice day, all things considered.
Jesse the super duper therapy doggie made my day...

I did get to see some of the pre-Inauguration festivities on some of the televisions.
Not much though.
Just when the soon to be first family came and were seated and then the military bands playing.
Then later, when Mr. President Tomorrow Trump was standing gazing upon the Lincoln Memorial.
I was wondering what was going through his head at that moment.

A friend and I ordered some spaghetti and meatballs and garlic bread from Pizza Hut to share.
Was just enough for both of us.


----------



## Galvatron

Going out on a hot date


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm tired just thinking about the next 48+ hours. Thankfully i have no appointments today. Here's what my weekend looks like so far. 

After supper tonight is band practice then over to play cards with friends from camp. 

Tomorrow morning is mens breakfast at church. The afternoon will be prepping for Evan's 13th birthday. Go to the church at 4 to play the service. Come home and deal with a houseful of preteens with attitude for a sleepover. 

Sunday we send everyone home after lunch then clean up the disaster area in preparation for family to come for supper and cake.


----------



## MrLiberty

bill w said:


> woke up to another day of stuck on stupid.(thats what i call it when my weather station never gets above -40 f).couple of reports of -56 below about 25 miles away by remote weather stations. wife went into her shop in downtown fbks and said visibility was about 100 feet due to the ice fog.i'm just going to keep the fires burning here at the house and have dinner ready when she gets home...Billw




How does one get out of bed at -56 degrees below zero?


----------



## bill w

i have to give big kudos to the weather underground site...they said at 10 pm the wind would pick up and blow the cold weather out of our little bowl we have up here. they were spot on again. woke up to -19 f after 48 straight hours of below -40 it feels like t-shirt weather....Bill w


----------



## tiredretired

MrLiberty said:


> How does one get out of bed at -56 degrees below zero?



Very carefully and very slowly.


----------



## pirate_girl

Seemed like such a long day at work, but it's over and I am home and feeling happy and content.

New President, new beginnings for our country and I am full of trust and hope.

Got the coming 3 days off, which is going to be so nice.

That's about it.


----------



## pirate_girl

A friend and I went out to eat and shoe shop.
 Bob Evans for dinner.
I got the Black Angus chopped steak dinner, with a side salad.
Then a trip to Clarks.
Got a pair of these.
Comfy!


----------



## MrLiberty

did a little shopping this morning.  made some potato salad, then a friend called to ask if I wanted to play cards today.  Sure I said, and we proceeded to play cards from 5pm until 10:30.  We played double deck pinochle, which I have not played in over a year, but I won.  The last game my partner and I slaughtered 'em.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Then a trip to Clarks.
> Got a pair of these.
> Comfy!



I love Clark's shoes.  I probably have 4 or 5 pairs but I shop them selectively.  They are so comfortable and easy to wear but darn, they also make some of the ugliest shoes I've ever seen.  

On topic, I did recycling for Rotary at Wamart's car park this morning.  The weather was so sucky this afternoon that I cleaned a couple of guns and that was about it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Aha!
Here I am
Moved recently and have my old place ready to put up for sale.
Now living with a friend temporarily until I see what I want to do next.
Will come back another night with more details.
Oh I am happy and feel good about this change.

Missed you all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Aha!
> Here I am
> Moved recently and have my old place ready to put up for sale.
> Now living with a friend temporarily until I see what I want to do next.
> Will come back another night with more details.
> Oh I am happy and feel good about this change.
> 
> Missed you all.


Hope you're not planning on moving up here. Our borders are going to be closed soon to americans. Lol[emoji12]

Meanwhile up here in the permafrost somebody had another rough night. I saw a new physiotherapist on Friday for an assessment. She had me doing some bending to demonstrate my range of motion. Just attempting to bend forward backwards and side to side once and my back has been on fire since as well as my left leg to where I can't stand more than a minute or two. So much so that I sent the wife and kids to service this morning without me.


----------



## Pretty Flamingo

I never know what I will be doing until I have done it, and then it is too late.


----------



## Melensdad

Pretty Flamingo said:


> I never know what I will be doing until I have done it, and then it is too late.



I never know what I am doing until my wife tells me what to do, and then its too late to hide


----------



## pirate_girl

Seems like 2017 is the year for major changes in my life.
First my doggie dies, then my computer, then some other things which I'd just rather keep to myself.
Still working, living with good friends not far from the other house.
I am actually a city block from my church- like right in the center of town.
At first I wondered if doing this was the right thing to do, but now know it is.
God knows I like life predictable, but I've been through enough changes in my life to know I can handle it.
This computer I am using is a Windows 7.
No bells and whistles.
The ads I see on the pages drive me nuts.
That'll change once I get a lap top of my own to use, soon hopefully.


----------



## zekeusa

Hang in there PG. It's not easy. Everyday there seems to be some emergency to deal with around here. I am ready for spring. My truck is dying and the furnace is on the blink!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. We all have our issues. God wouldn't give you what you can't handle.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just checking in to let you all know I am a-ok!
Right now I have plans to find a small studio apartment.
My housemates have told me not to be in a rush as I am now chief cook and laundry girl, not to mention cat pan cleaner

The old place will sell when it does.
I have solid plans that will happen in their own time.
The kids came down today to see where Mama is.
They approved.
I am two minutes from where I work now, so that's a plus as well.

Still deciding on whether I want to buy a lap top or a desk top.
We shall see.

Love you guys.


----------



## Doc

Wow Lollie, I've been busy with numerous problems with the forums and my mail server.  Mail being the biggest issue.   
I knew about Gretchen but had not kept up with this thread.   Wow, you are going through some changes.   Sounds like you do have it under control and it's going as expected.  If not you are putting up a good front.   I hope it is the former.  
Best wishes with everything.
As for your puter issue, laptops are just more flexible and if you prefer the monitor and keyboard of a workstation, you can do that with a laptop whenever you want.   JMHO.  I bought a cheap workstaion as an emergency backup and barely used it.  To test email issues I fired it up the other day and it says the version of Win 7 on it may have been pirated.   If it isn't one thing it's 4 others.    
Take care and do keep us posted please.    :heart:


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Wow Lollie, I've been busy with numerous problems with the forums and my mail server.  Mail being the biggest issue.
> I knew about Gretchen but had not kept up with this thread.   Wow, you are going through some changes.   Sounds like you do have it under control and it's going as expected.  If not you are putting up a good front.   I hope it is the former.
> Best wishes with everything.
> As for your puter issue, laptops are just more flexible and if you prefer the monitor and keyboard of a workstation, you can do that with a laptop whenever you want.   JMHO.  I bought a cheap workstaion as an emergency backup and barely used it.  To test email issues I fired it up the other day and it says the version of Win 7 on it may have been pirated.   If it isn't one thing it's 4 others.
> Take care and do keep us posted please.    :heart:


Thanks sweetheart.
Nope, I'm fine- trust me.

On this computer Doc, in the right bottom corner it says:
Windows 7
Build 7601
This copy of Windows is not genuine.
Don't know what that's all about, but I have access to the forums and get on here when I can.. like now. lol

Jane isn't comp savvy and since it's her machine for her using it for FB only, I don't mess with it.


----------



## MrLiberty

Hi Lollie, I'm so glad to hear that you are OK.  I was worried for a while until I caught up on this thread the other day.  

I looked at studio apartments also, but they wouldn't hold all my stuff, so I got a one bedroom, and I'm glad i did.  Although, now that I have lived here 8 years I wish I had a house again.

I went from a desktop to a laptop and am happy with it.  I can take it with me to different parts of the apartment complex whenever I wish.  It also doesn't take up a lot of room.  I just wish I had a printer that didn't take up a lot of room, but that ain't gonna happen.

Anyway, I have been playing a lot of cards lately, doubledeck pinochle has been my favorite lately.  We played last night until about 11pm.  Then we are playing again today.  We are going to have a bit of a card/Super Bowl party and I'm bringing a big pot of spaghetti.  I made the sauce last night and it came out great.  My meatballs are pretty damn good too.


----------



## tiredretired

Church this morning and a nursing home service this afternoon then the rest of the day will take life easy plunked into my beloved Lazy Boy.  

Debating on whether to watch the Super Bowl.  I say debate because I have not watched the NFL all season due to those asswipes who will not stand for our National Anthem. But, Brady and Belichek are Trump fans and all the Pats will stand for the anthem as they have all season so I think I will watch the game and root for them.  We'll see.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks sweetheart.
> Nope, I'm fine- trust me.
> 
> On this computer Doc, in the right bottom corner it says:
> Windows 7
> Build 7601
> *This copy of Windows is not genuine.*
> Don't know what that's all about, but I have access to the forums and get on here when I can.. like now. lol
> 
> Jane isn't comp savvy and since it's her machine for her using it for FB only, I don't mess with it.




I think that is the same message I saw.   I'm guessing that means that serial number has been used / registered with Microsoft by another users so Microsoft knows it is a clone / copy / stolen.   It should work okay for most things but will not update as it should.  No clue what else could come of it.


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> Debating on whether to watch the Super Bowl.  I say debate because I have not watched the NFL all season due to those asswipes who will not stand for our National Anthem. But, Brady and Belichek are Trump fans and all the Pats will stand for the anthem as they have all season so I think I will watch the game and root for them.  We'll see.



Much the same, this will be the 1st NFL game I've watched or had on the tube all season.  We are having another couple over to have a few drinks, watch the game and laugh at the commercials.   I could care less about the game but the  spectacle of it all does draw me in.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Much the same, this will be the 1st NFL game I've watched or had on the tube all season.  We are having another couple over to have a few drinks, watch the game and laugh at the commercials.   I could care less about the game but the  spectacle of it all does draw me in.



Is the super bowl this weekend?


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I think that is the same message I saw.   I'm guessing that means that serial number has been used / registered with Microsoft by another users so Microsoft knows it is a clone / copy / stolen.   It should work okay for most things but will not update as it should.  No clue what else could come of it.



The brand name of this computer is emachines.
Every once in a while a little window pops up that says something about Windows not being activated? with two keys in the upper left hand corner.
I can get on any site.
Guess I don't understand it at all.
I did find the documents library- so I can save pics and then delete them after posting.

I am thinking about a lap top even tho I don't really like them.
My own computer again will feel like a luxury.
Had to take the other modem back to Spectrum( Time Warner) because it wasn't the problem in the first place.
My Vista machine bit the dust. 

Anyway, already been out shopping for food, playing with the cats- not sure if we'll be watching football.
I am on call tomorrow so may be working.
It's been nice having the last 3 days off getting things done.

I'll be making home made pizzas later.
Their son is having his friends over as well.
That's about it!


----------



## zekeusa

I had a page come up on my laptop. It looked "official" from Windows, nice logo and all. It said I had to call them right away because I had a virus and they were going to shut me down. Had to have been a scam. I deleted the page and haven't had any problems. Looking through my father's stamp album today. Thinking of trying to fill some of the missing ones. It's a little frustrating knowing you never will have a complete album. There are just too many. Too many $$ you would have to spend.


----------



## pirate_girl

Those ads grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've been mainly using my cell phone for everything lately using the tapatalk app for here. I paid the yearly subscription to get rid of the ads. 

I went to the am service this morning after going yesterday for the 5pm service which I play guitar at. Today was the annual vestry meeting for the church. I skipped out halfway through the meeting to make a quick trip to the border. No sign of any walls going up yet. I was in and out in 15 minutes. Picked up a couple packages and gased up on cheap gas then got my butt back to Canada before they close the border to all foreigners. Lol. Home now. Have to be at the hospital for admission at 8am tomorrow then home to pack for an undetermined amount of time following the surgery at 6am Tuesday.


----------



## zekeusa

Well I'll be thinking about you and I hope everything goes OK and you finally get some relief from all that pain!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks.  It's still going to be a long road but I'm hoping this will allow me to have stronger ab muscles in order to support and relieve some of the back pain.  Maybe then I'll be able to stand for more than a few minutes and walk more than 100ft without being in pain.  It's a start.  My lovely wife has arranged through her work to take 4 weeks off to be with me following the surgery.

It'll be weird not having an alien trying to pop out of my stomach.  My wife and I joke about that.  When I stand up it looks like a baby trying to kick its way out of my stomach.


----------



## tiredretired

zekeusa said:


> Well I'll be thinking about you and I hope everything goes OK and you finally get some relief from all that pain!



Same here.  Best of luck to you tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good luck Brian.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mega Shark vs Kolossus is on the tv here (SyFy)
Before that it was like 10 episodes of Cops (seriously) lol

So I decided to make my exit to the computer corner of the dining room- surrounded by cats Lightning, Snowy, Precious and last but not least, Daisy.
The pizza was a hit.
I'll do the dishes in the morning.
(4 pizza pans and a slicer) - _paper plates_- thank God.


----------



## Doc

Best wishes Brian.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Best wishes Brian.



Take that from me too bro'.

I went to a western themed Pilot's Club Valentine Dinner and Dance last night.  It was fun, all 60s and 70s music.  Danced a few slow ones.  You know, the ones where you actually get to hold your partner.  

I won a propane patio heater in a raffle.  I don't know what I'm going to do with it.  I was going to put it together today and fire it up but it was damp and miserable so I said, "Sod it" and got ready for the Superbowl.  My wife has a steady stream of nibbles prepared and I've got the beer so we're ready.


----------



## MrLiberty

Prayers coming your way Brian.  Good luck buddy.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Good luck Brian. 

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks everyone. I was at the hospital first thing this morning having preop vitals done and preadmission. Someone somewhere had it screwed up as I was only slated for day surgery. The nurse made a quick call to the doctor and cleared that up. Also. When I had the accident originally they had to pump so much blood into me that I developed an antibody. So they had to arrange for special blood to be available if needed. 
After I was done there I stopped to order a new set of glasses. Then came home to mess with the scooter lift. I didn't like the mounting setup as it bucked and slammed forward every time I hit the brakes. That problem is fixed now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not sure why I'm so tired.  I slept all night. Came to the hospital. Slept another 4 hrs on the operating table. Got woken up at noon then moved to a room. Now listening to the guy next to me piss all over the floor.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got the house to myself for a while.
Will be working this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just hanging out at the hospital. IV coming out soon. I'm able to get up and walk around. All things considered not doing bad. Doctor said I may go home tomorrow which is better than the first estimate of 10 days in the hospital. I think they were most concerned about my mobility and blood clots.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the boot from the hospital. Home resting now. Nice to be back in my own chair living room etc. So glad those nurses came to tell me they wanted me up and walking only hours after the surgery. Hurt like hell moving the first time but all things considered it got me moving. 7-8 trips from my room down the long hall to the lobby yesterday convinced the doctors I was ready to go home. 

This hospital was opened in 2004 and services about 150000 people from this city and surrounding communities.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Got the boot from the hospital. Home resting now. Nice to be back in my own chair living room etc. So glad those nurses came to tell me they wanted me up and walking only hours after the surgery. Hurt like hell moving the first time but all things considered it got me moving. 7-8 trips from my room down the long hall to the lobby yesterday convinced the doctors I was ready to go home.
> 
> This hospital was opened in 2004 and services about 150000 people from this city and surrounding communities.



Good to hear you are home.  Being home is the best medicine.  

Snow and friggin' cold today so hanging close to the wood fires, doing some cooking, eBay shopping and watched the latest episode of The Six mother recorded for me on the DVR.  The dog is sound asleep at the foot of the wood stove snoring, dinner is choogling along in the crock pot  and I think I feel a nap coming on.


----------



## Angelface

I got engaged... yep  <3


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Angelface said:


> I got engaged... yep  <3


Good for you Angel


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Congrats Angel.  May you have a lifetime of happiness.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Angelface said:


> I got engaged... yep  <3



CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Angelface

Thank you everyone!  I'm so happy.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Angelface said:


> Thank you everyone!  I'm so happy.



You deserve to be happy.


----------



## tiredretired

Marriage is a big step.  It is a commitment.  It is all about making sacrifices in order to favor your spouse and to put their needs ahead of your own.  It is a sacred bond between a man and a woman.  It is a gift from God. We have been married 42 years so I know a little about the topic on hand.   

Congratulations are in order.  I know you get my little spiel, right?


----------



## pirate_girl

Been busy taking care of things.
Can't wait until I find a small place that suits me.
The apartments I have looked at are either too expensive, or not the area I want.
I really want a place with JUST a bedroom, small kitchen, bath, and living room.
Downsizing won't bother me one bit.
The youngest son wants me to move back to Defiance and live with them.
No way.
I have been where I am (this town) since '03, I have a good job and good insurance and all the benefits, nice savings.. so I'll be patient and allow things to fall into place.
Been praying a lot about it too.

For now Jane, Larry and Mike like me being here (too much I think) 
.. so do the cats.
Today I made steaks, baked sweet potatoes and salads for all of us.
I feel downright domestic again.
She asked me if I actually like cleaning like I do.
And the answer is: YES! lol


----------



## Angelface

Thank you jim!

TiredRetired, thank you for that!!! hehe its quite okay!


----------



## tiredretired

Man was it ever cold today.  Brutal is a word that comes to mind.  Below zero all day with a steady wind made it feel like 50 below.  I cleared more snow this morning and when I came in I sat by the fire for an hour just to warm up. LOL.  My dog slept through the whole thing.  LMAO.

I made a big pot of Potato, bacon and cheddar soup and it came out great.  Can't beat a hearty soup and crusty bread on days like these.

The weather man say three storms coming in the next week with a good foot or more on Sunday.  I sure hope it warms up.  I am going through wood like it grows on trees.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just another day of hobbling around in pain. Never left the house. Just taking it easy and letting the surgery wound heal.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. Just awoken to the sound of 16 police cruisers in front of our place with lights going. Looked out the bedroom window to see at least 6 police trying to keep a guy down so they could detain him. He ended up getting pepper sprayed but one of the officers also got it in the face. Lovely way to wake up at 5:30am.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Glad you were just a spectator, not a participant!

How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm hurting. Every move/twist etc brings on a burning pain throughout my abdomen. Which reminds me...time for my pain meds. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Lazing around with coffee right now.
Working this weekend into Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today is more sitting around doing as little as possible while my dear wife and two oldest boys are moving beds around and assembling a bunk bed for the youngests room in preparation for when we start getting foster children.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's been a lousy wekk or 10 days.  The weather has been crazy.  It's freezing one day and two days later it's 75°F.  Two days later it's back to freezing.  No wonder people are getting sick and dying.  I've outlived most of my friends.  Either that or they've moved back to the big city to be closer to grandkids, hospitals and doctors.  I'm down to burying acquaintances now.  I've been to two funerals this week.  It gets a bit depressing.

I need spring to get here ... and stay here so I can pull my finger out and get back to work on a consistent basis.  That's one good thing about retirement.  If you don't like the look of the weather, you don't go out in the weather.  It'll get done tomorrow ... or sometime.


----------



## tiredretired

Feel fortunate you have better weather then up here right now.  Been cold as hell here below zero with pretty consistent winds to make the chill factor a bear.  Now a huge nor'easter or winter hurricane if you will is on its way with 2 feet of snow and 60 mph winds for tomorrow and Monday.  Like you, I have no where to go, just move snow, feed the fires and stay close to the stove.  

I count my blessings I am no longer working out in this stuff.  That's a young man's racket.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> I count my blessings I am no longer working out in this stuff.  That's a young man's racket.



Amen brother!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Fixin' to go to bed soon as soon as I change my avatar to the same on NCT and think of a tune to play. lol

Oh, I had a good day at work.
Everything went smooth.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to church this morning with the family. Then out for lunch with some good friends. Home to start organizing the collection of guitars while the missus took the kids out shopping. I've decided that rather than having 8-9 midrange guitars I'll downsize and pick up a high end Taylor which I will most likely have till the grave. Just sold one guitar and have a possible deal on another.


----------



## Melensdad

Well it was YESTERDAY but I took 6 of my high school saber fencers up to Chicago to the midwest's premier fencing club for a special high school clinic.  One of the fencer's dads, who has become a friend over the past few years, came with to drive so we each took 3 of the kids.  The clinic was put together by one of my friends, who is one of the top Saber fencers in the USA and just below Olympic quality.  I think he is currently ranked #23 in North America?  He'd come to our high school 3 times this season to help me out.  It was our first trip up to his fencing club.

After the 4 hour clinic I took them all to Chinatown for a traditional Dim Sum style meal.  None had been to Chinatown before, none had eaten authentic style Chinese food before, so I confiscated all the forks, made them use chop sticks and ordered all the food so they had to try unfamiliar foods or go hungry.  But full disclosure I didn't order anything strange like chicken feet.  As a surprise to the kids I paid for the meal, they had previously decided they wanted to go to Chinatown but had no clue I was buying.

After the meal I gave them a quick walking tour of Chinatown.  It would have been longer but the temps had dropped, sun was setting, wind was coming off the lake and I was too darn cold to do a leisurely stroll.


----------



## Catavenger

I stashed an old cellphone, that I want to use now. I thought I had put it under my bed with a lot of other stuff. Some good most junk.
I was crawling around on the floor getting other stuff out an tossing it up on my bed. I found a Kabar knife, a  cheap BB pistol, piece of crap dagger and a lot of other stuff. 
I never did find the phone. 
All I did is make a big mess and have to launder my bedding.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Catavenger said:


> I stashed an old cellphone, that I want to use now. I thought I had put it under my bed with a lot of other stuff. Some good most junk.
> I was crawling around on the floor getting other stuff out an tossing it up on my bed. I found a Kabar knife, a  cheap BB pistol, piece of crap dagger and a lot of other stuff.
> I never did find the phone.
> All I did is make a big mess and have to launder my bedding.



I could be married to you.  My wife is famous (or infamous) for putting stuff in a "safe" place and then completely forgetting where that "safe" place is.  She knows that she's got it "somewhere" and will spend days hauling stuff out of closets and drawers trying to find it.  When, and if, she does find it, she's usually forgotten why she was looking for it in the first place.  I think that it's the early signs of Alzheimer's.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good day here.
Never did make it to church this morning and I should have.
It's within walking distance now for crying out loud.

While at work, I browsed the Sunday paper ads for Office Depot (still looking for a new computer) and this morning browsed Wally World for laptop computers from there.

Acers, HP's, Dells and Samsungs all with Windows 10 of course brand new.
I'll get a new one soon and figure out how to use whatever I end up purchasing. 

Dinner was a super simple Birds Eye nuker thing, with grains, veggies and curry sauce.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today's agenda is a home assessment to determine how useless I've become and see what supports I'll need in the home.  I can still walk around the house for a couple minutes but standing any more than 5 minutes and I'm in pain.  Back to sleeping on the chair every night.


----------



## Melensdad

I've spent hours cleaning the garage.  Its more than dirty.  I've been moving shelves, organizing, sorting good from garbage, etc.  

About 2/3rd done.  

Taking a lunch break but I'm going to head over to get the tractor and use the bucket to haul a bunch of junk off to the burn pile out in the back field.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> I've spent hours cleaning the garage.  Its more than dirty.  I've been moving shelves, organizing, sorting good from garbage, etc.
> 
> About 2/3rd done.
> 
> Taking a lunch break but I'm going to head over to get the tractor and use the bucket to haul a bunch of junk off to the burn pile out in the back field.



Whenever I do that it ends up being a case of "let's move the junk pile from the right side of the garage to the left side" because you just know as soon as you throw it out you're gonna need it.  

Aside from the assessment this morning I managed to make it to the kitchen a couple times. And took a trip to the doctors office to renew some prescriptions.

The rest of the day will be dedicated to doing some online research into which model guitar I want to buy.  So far this is looking like the winner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Long Monday here.
Weather was nice tho- lots of sun and blue sky.

Got tomorrow off and have a doc appt in the afternoon.
The routine annual exam.

Gonna help Jane move some furniture around and shampoo the carpets later, then we'll make dinner together, or is it I will be in charge of the kitchen?
They love my cooking.
Did I mention that? 

This coming weekend they'll be going to Cincy for an overnight thing.
I'll have the cats and house to myself.

We did have our state inspection recently at work, something I failed to mention.
Good rating.
Not deficiency free.
Guess we can't be perfect all the time.
Administrator Mick said some healthcare facilities would kill for a good.
That I do believe.


----------



## Melensdad

Finishing cleaning out our extra garage bay because my wife's surprise Valentines Day gift will be delivered while she is at school.  

Honestly did a lot of long overdue THROWING JUNK AWAY and ended up with 2 large trash bins out at the curb.  Repaired a broken shelving unit that was sitting in the middle of the garage, moved it against the wall, of course that required removing and re-stackign the lumber that was haphazardly piled along that wall.  Looks much better but there is still more to clean up.  More to organize.  More to stack up properly.

She thinks we are going car shopping next week after we return home from a short trip to North Carolina, so she thinks I'm getting ready for whatever she picks.  

Does not know that I already bought her a car 

We are keeping our 2005 VW Touareg, its got 150,000 miles on it, has a salvage title because of an accident many years ago, but that car simply won't die and almost never needs any more work than brakes, oil & tires ... but she is tired of driving it.  After 12 years of daily driving I guess its time to relegate it hauling dog food, lumber & garden supplies.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another day of sitting on my a$$ doing little more than staring out the window feeling sorry for myself. 
Body is adjusting to the new meds. Can't stand for more than a few minutes.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Another day of sitting on my a$$ doing little more than staring out the window feeling sorry for myself.
> *Body is adjusting to the new meds. *Can't stand for more than a few minutes.



Give them some time.  One of my fencing students has new meds for asthma and its really throwing her off.  Doctor said it could take a couple weeks for her body to adjust.  Your body will gradually adjust and you'll be back on the road to feeling better.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc pronounced me healthy and fit, and I even lost 8 lbs since my last year appointment.
I expect that came about from recent events, but I do feel as good as always.

Never did get around to shampooing the carpets, but I did a super fast room clean throughout.
Jane's hubby thinks I am OCD, but I am not.
She's not as picky as I am when it comes to dust and stuff, especially a sparkling clean bathroom. lol

I made some of joec's sloppy joes, with tater tots and corn for dinner.

Their one cat, Snowy was sitting in the dish drainer at one point today.
I was like  omg.. cat ass where the clean dishes go?
I nudged her off and sprayed it with Clorox.


----------



## Melensdad

FWIW, the lovely Mrs_Bob loved her new car.

It was a real surprise, she was shocked.  Had no clue.  We took it for a (chilly) top down drive before dinner.  

Cooked Vietnamese Pork Chops with roasted Brussels Sprouts & Daikon and Fish Sauce.  _(we have been experimenting with those dinners that get shipped in fresh and you prepare them, we get organic, pre-portioned ingredients for 2 to 3 different meals per week ... so dinners have been a bit more exotic than in the past and we are liking it)_






pirate_girl said:


> ...
> Their one cat, Snowy was sitting in the dish drainer at one point today.
> I was like  omg.. *cat ass where the clean dishes go?
> I nudged her off and sprayed it with Clorox.*



I never understood how some people think it is cute to give their baby a bath in the kitchen sink.  Oh, I understand it is convenient.  But damn, there is dirty baby butt in your kitchen sink ... and babies pee when they take baths 

So yup, cat ass, that deserves a good spray of Clorox


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked my 2-10p today.
Same tomorrow.
Got the _long weekend_ Friday to Monday off.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got up this morning, put on my working clothes, stepped outside, and it's too damned cold to be out there unless you really HAVE to be out there.  It was in the the low 40s.  I did have to get the trash down to the front gate however and I did.

I waited until after 2 o'clock when it got to 50°F and went and got the big tractor out and did some stuff.  Went to get the little tractor and ran it out of the barn and the rear tire was flat and off the rim.  Got it jacked up, put the axle stand in place and took the rear wheel off.  I really hate doing that, not so much taking it off but knowing that putting it back on is going to be an absolute bitch.  Gonna have to take it to the tire place on Friday.  Tomorrow I'm supposed to go to Tyler shopping.  How did I let myself get talked in to that?????


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting at emergency. It's been 9 days since the surgery and the thing won't heal up or stop draining.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fab day at work.
Weather is supposed to be gorgeous in the coming days (60s Saturday, Sunday and Monday).
Made some sliced kielbasa with Sweet Baby Ray's vidalia onion bbq sauce this morning with white rice on the side.
That was my work dinner and the dinner for Jane and her family.

They are watching Forensic Files out in the living room.
I got a cat sitting on the 'puter desk keeping me company..  lol


----------



## Melensdad

Spending the day with Melen at Wake Forest University :-0


----------



## pirate_girl

Took a long walk across town to the park, washed the car, made myself useful doing errands.
Tonight will be pizza and beer watching something Janie recorded on HLN about the death of Prince (no beer for me, I'll have hard cider tyvm) lol


----------



## MrLiberty

I think my computer problems are solved.  I haven't been able to log on to the WIFI here at the apartment complex, their WIFI router was screwing up, and it took a week for the management to do something about it.  Many of those like me complained but it went in one ear and out the other.  But finally this afternoon it seems we finally can connect again.  

I also was sick for a couple of days.  I had some bad intestinal cramps and other flu like symptoms, but they cleared up after a couple of days.  Don't know what it was and don't care, I'm better now.  

Been playing lots of cards lately, double deck pinochle, last night we played for 6 hours, and killed of two bottles of wine.  Not really a wine drinker, but it was rather good.  

Playing euchre tonight, and we'll order pizza for dinner.  It's becoming a Friday night ritual, euchre and pizza.  All is good.


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sitting at emergency. It's been 9 days since the surgery and the thing won't heal up or stop draining.



Hope they were able to get you all drained or whatever will help you Brian.   Does not sound like fun.   Surgery never is ....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Hope they were able to get you all drained or whatever will help you Brian.   Does not sound like fun.   Surgery never is ....


Oh. They got it drained. Lol. They took off the steristrips and uncovered another opening. One small squeeze and liquid started shooting out for a couple minutes. I watched the size of my belly reduce by almost half. It was enough to soak a towel.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, the crowd is here still enjoying the drink 
This could go on all night at the rate they are going 

Pizza was good... I had 4 Hornsby hard ciders and am done..sitting like the calm, amiable house guest just glancing at them from the computer corner.

The show about Prince that Jane recorded was very interesting.

After they leave tomorrow, I'll clean again- then find things to do around the house to occupy my time.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's just me and the meowzies now until tomorrow night.
Fun times


----------



## zekeusa

It's kinda mild here today. Motorcycles are out. I think I'll go to the health food store for lunch.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to church this morn, got a surprise! visit from number 1 son and 1 granddaughter.
Took a nap, then a walk.
The weather is a gorgeous 62 sunny degrees.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to church as well with my two youngest, my wife and my long lost stepson from my first marriage. When things turned bad for him out west I was basically the first person he turned to. It's hard to remain neutral. I mean, I changed his diapers as a baby. We had a good long chat today about old times and he knows that I was always there for him looking out for him. Even now after basically no contact for four years. Its nice to see he remembers his strong roots.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just spent another *wasted* bit o' time on the political forum I am frequenting *less and less* these days.
Why bother?
It's full of freaks (present members from here lingering there not included) lol

Anyway, made a good dinner for us a while ago.

Roast beef , carrots and potatoes with rosemary and thyme.
Salads with tomato, cucumber, bell pepper and vidalia onion dressing.

The dishes are soaking as Jane told me to go sit DOWN!--- I'll do them.
Yes Ma'am!

Cats freaked out and went flying through the house when Mom and Dad walked in the door, except for Daisy who was like where the hell have you all been?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Spent the day sitting around, being waited on hand and foot.  Speaking about foot, I think that I have gout.  I can't walk without a cane and I'm in extreme pain.  

I woke up yesterday morning and the big toe on my right foot was giving me hell.  I had things to do so I just sucked it up and went about my business ... slowly and hurting with every step.  It eased up a little bit yesterday evening and I thought that, "I'm over the worst and it's starting to get better".  WRONG!!!  I rolled over in bed about 5 o'clock this morning and woke up screaming in pain.  I haven't hurt like that in a long, long time.  I couldn't put my foot on the floor.  I couldn't put any pressure at all on the ball of my right foot or the big toe in general.  

I sat around, thinking about it and figured out what it probably was.  I called #1 son in Scotland, who's had gout since he was 20 years old, poor bugger, and described what I was experiencing.  He confirmed my suspicions and told me what to do and what not to do.  Why does this kind of stuff happen on the week-end.  I'll call the doctor tomorrow morning and set up an appointment for a definitive opinion and treatment options.  

I've never had a gout flare up before and I hope to hell that I never have one again.  Physically, I've hacked chunks out of myself, broken all kinds of bones, torn this and ripped that during my almost 70 years on this planet but apart from one migraine headache 20 years ago, I've never had anything that hurt like this.  I'm shuffling around here as if I was 120 years old.  Tomorrow has to be a better day.


----------



## Doc

Good luck with that Frank.  Damn, sounds horrible.

I've had what I thought was a virus, and then I guessed was flu for the past week.   Fever some nights.  Hacking flemy cough.  Ache through the shoulders.   Started last Sunday night.   Was feeling better and thought about over it Friday but nope.   Saturday more symptoms.   Worse cough.   Little better Sunday ...still coughing.   And even worse my wife has been one day behind me.   She got it from me and started symptoms last Monday and it's been like follow the leader.   DayQuil and NightQuil have helped, along with Mucenx.  This is horrible.   It's been a week now and I still have symptoms.  Called doc today to ask how long this flu normally lasts.    Next year I will strongly consider getting a flu shot.... maybe.    By then I'll probably forget all this misery.   

I went to a Blue Jackets Hockey game Feb 9th.   Guessing that is where I picked up the germs.

And last week I scheduled some 'hoe' work for today on my roads, thinking I'd be all better by today.   Cleaning out runoff ditch and fixing a washout at bottom of steep hill.  Adding some breaks to dispurse water so it can't get up speed to do the destruction it's been doing.  The weather has been so nice and things dried up a lot.   Told the hoe operator that I was down and out of action for now and up to him if he wanted to go for it or not.   With the forecast apt to change for the worse he is giving it a shot.    I want to be out there but will have to wait a while.  Still hacking up a lung and headache that will not go away.   Arrrgggg


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Must be some sort of cold virus going around. I've had a sore throat lingering for the past month. This week it manifested into a cough phlegm in my chest. That combined with the leaking gaping hole in my abdomen from the surgery makes it interesting. Have to keep a gauze waterproof bandage on to cover it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good grief, I sure hope you guys all get to feeling better soon.

I have today off, the last of the four.

Got a mandatory inservice at 1:30.

Hope it's not boring.


----------



## Desert Dude

Went to work today at 8:00 AM. Nobody was there yet, so I let myself in and went to work. 

I'm building a rack for refrigerant jugs for the service guys truck. I've never welded 1" tube steel before (very thin metal), so I was practicing on some cut off pieces, and waiting for the boss to bring a welding jig. 

A half hour later I called the boss, but no answer. Another half hour and not even the secretary was there yet. I called a few others, but no one was answering. I checked my phone to make sure it was actually Monday. I thought maybe it was Sunday or something. 

So another half hour goes by and I try the boss again. This time he answers. Hey, what's up bud? I was like where is everybody? 

He said what do you mean, today's a Holiday. WTF?! Construction workers never take Presidents Day off, lol. I worked for his dad for over a decade and we were lucky to get Christmas off. 

He said why didn't you look at our Google calendar? I said why would I do that when working today was mentioned four times last Friday by you, and the field foreman? 

I've only been working for this guy for a few months, with him as the boss/owner of his new company. We'd worked together for his dad for many years. He's a good man. 

A few weeks ago his dad showed up and was barking his ideas as we were setting up the shop. He was shut down by his son real quick, lol. 

Anyway, I learned how to mig weld thin wall tube steel this morning, well enough that you shouldn't have to worry about a refrigerant jug breaking loose on the highway and bouncing into your windshield. So something good came out of it anyway.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Its a holiday here too. Family day. Kids didn't have school.


----------



## tiredretired

Every day is a holiday.  

Went to the auto parts store today to pick up a new front bearing assembly for my pickup.  Started grinding yesterday coming home from church.  Also "rented" a 1/2" drive torque wrench as mine only goes to 150 ft lbs and the axle nut needs to be torqued to a spec of 184 ft lbs.  I say rent, as I needed to put a $100 deposit on it and I get my Benjamin back when I return it.  Great deal.  Why buy one when you can rent for free.  LOL.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

After dealing with a metal clad wood sliding patio door that fell apart, we got a new one installed today. Ordered it 3 months ago. The factory was closed 2 weeks at Christmas/New Years. Took them close to 3 hours to install it, while we had the dogs penned up. But finally it's in and we couldn't be more happy with it. 
The old door rotted out at the bottom on the stationary panel. The old deck on the back of the house was at floor level so snow piled up in the winter up against the panel. It swelled up so bad that the sliding panel got almost impossible to open. If you tried to use the screen, it would fall off the track because the door swelled up so bad. But that nightmare is finally over.


----------



## pirate_girl

Inservice meeting was about Infection Control and OSHA.
They did have little cards taped under some of our seats to look for.
If we had a card, we had to stand up and answer a question, then watch the video that showed everything you ever needed to know about the importance of hand washing, blah, blah, blah, pathogens, spills, PPE and the proper use of.
It's required of course, annually.

Dinner was nothing exciting.
One of those deals where you go in the kitchen and just do it.
I did it, fried baloney sandwich and Pringles.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quick meeting with my lawyer this morning. Then home to have someone come do a repair to our front steps since I'm not in any shape to do it. 
Still having drainage issues with my stomach area. My wife wanted to see so we removed the bandage and gave a little push where it appeared to be building up. All kinds of grossness and fluids shot out covering the bathroom counter. Feels better now that it drained.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> ...My wife wanted to see so we removed the bandage and gave a little push where it appeared to be building up. All kinds of grossness and fluids shot out covering the bathroom counter.


Thanks for the visual.  

I was wondering what to eat for lunch.

Now, not so hungry


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. That's pretty much what my wife said. 

Mind you, the first time it exploded my wife was looking at the scar and it nailed her in the forehead.


----------



## Melensdad

Well I had a semi-productive day.

Went to get a license plate for my wife's new car ... wasted my time.  The dealer and/or state have not processed the title papers.  The fact that the dealer is across the state line in Illinois so that may also be part of the delay.  But in any case I can't get the license plate until its processed.  

I did pick up a final payment check from the sale of my cigar lounge, so my bank account is fat ... until my wife gets her hands on that money.

Picked up a reimbursement check from the high school.

Both of those will get deposited tomorrow when I drive up to the nearest town with a bank branch.

Ordered a new Escort Radar Detector ... the wife's new car gets one of the older units, my car gets the new one because its the high mileage car that we use for trips, outings, etc.

Practiced the Uke for about 15 minutes, that was all the time I had since I was getting phone calls from Melen.  She was in the university infirmary with a bout of stomach flu.  So I'd get a call, deal with her, try to start something or another, then get another call . . . blah blah blah.  She will be fine, but she is miserable today.

Measured the living room windows for new blinds.  

Cooked an early dinner with the lovely Mrs_Bob.  Spanish style shrimp with spinach over garlic toast.

Went for a joy ride with the lovely Mrs_Bob.  She has not been driving her new car because we got it and then went out of town.  I took it today in my failed attempt at securing a license plate.  So today was her first "real" drive in the car.  She seems to like it.


----------



## Catavenger

My former neighbor died. She was 90. Her late husband really helped me out. They were good neighbors. 
Their son (who I hardly know) was nice enough to come to my house last week to let me know that she had passed away.
I said that I would go to her church service (It's in walking distance) but epilepsy got in the way.
So I really wanted to get to the the store to get cards to send him and their daughter.
I wrote them and addressed the cards and mailed them at the mail box outside of the store.

I need to get out and walk some more because that's a primary way I get around.
 So walking distance for me is about a mile and a half.
Pretty good since my left leg is now a half an inch shorter than my right and my foot isn't the way it should be.
Epilepsy and that are all from a traffic accident.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry to hear about your neighbor. 

I'm back at emergency with an infection that seems to be spreading. Only a 20 minute wait in the lobby before getting in today. Much better than the 6 hrs last night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leaving for work in about 20 minutes.
Hope it's a better day than yesterday.


----------



## pirate_girl

3 wings on quarantine now because of the shit going around.
Busy day.
Thank God I've got tomorrow off.


----------



## Angelface

I uploaded this not long ago... pretty cute.... and I wanted to share. <3


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hmEs10JNj8"]"And you love the cake" - YouTube[/ame]

Oh and in case if anyone didn't see... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIDDhRCEb4k"]She Loves to say Poo!!!! - YouTube[/ame] super cute!!

But I'm thinking of giving up uploading to youtube anyway... the kind of ugly comments you can get are pretty disgusting... I cleaned up most of them.. but ugh... 

Hope everyone is having or umm had a nice day!


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm still having trouble with my WIFI, but today it seems that it's working again.  I don't get on the computer much at all now, and to tell ya the truth I don't miss it as much as I thought I would.

Been cleaning my apartment today, a good spring cleaning, I have laundry to do and I still have to make my bed.  

Also had lunch with a new lady friend today, she's different from the rest, I really like her, we'll see where it goes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing wrong with that. At age 87 my great grandfather went on a date with a lady 14 years younger. It turned into a 17 year long relationship till he passed away. 

Today was yet another trip to see a doctor. Skipped the emergency department and went to see my family doctor at his walk in clinic. While there we got ahold of my surgeon who now wants to see me tomorrow at the hospital instead of next week. It appears I now have an incisional abscess where they repaired the hernia.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I said in another thread that weeds were going to die this afternoon at my place.  I lied.  This morning I got my running around done, had lunch with my wife and we came home for me to get started spraying.  It was a beautiful day, about 80°F, but the wind up on my little hill was blowing 20-25 mph and gusting even higher.  So, the weeds live for another day.  

I took a nap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Meeting with my surgeon this morning to see what can be done about this abscess where they did surgery. Had a rough sleepless night again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rough night last night, but feel better today.

Working today thru Monday.

Storms coming this evening, very windy right now with the sun shining.

That's about it.


----------



## tiredretired

Record high temps here the last few days for this time of year.  66F yesterday and today.  Snow is melting fast. I love global warming.  I think I shall wash my truck.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

+6celcius yesterday and down to -13celcius today. I can sure feel it in my back.


----------



## Desert Dude

My Aunt just gave me a deep sea fishing rod and reel she acquired from my Uncle in her divorce 30+ years ago. It was custom made for marlin and tuna, etc.

I showed interest in it, so she gave it to me. Remember the movie 'Jaws'? It's like the one they showed in the movie. 

I live in the desert, so there's not much use for it here. 

I'm thinking about selling it for a few clams, when I can find the right buyer.


----------



## Catavenger

Desert Dude said:


> My Aunt just gave me a deep sea fishing rod and reel she acquired from my Uncle in her divorce 30+ years ago. It was custom made for marlin and tuna, etc.
> 
> I showed interest in it, so she gave it to me. Remember the movie 'Jaws'? It's like the one they showed in the movie.
> 
> I live in the desert, so there's not much use for it here.
> 
> I'm thinking about selling it for a few clams, when I can find the right buyer.


 

Lake Pleasant?


----------



## waybomb

Desert Dude said:


> My Aunt just gave me a deep sea fishing rod and reel she acquired from my Uncle in her divorce 30+ years ago. It was custom made for marlin and tuna, etc.
> 
> I showed interest in it, so she gave it to me. Remember the movie 'Jaws'? It's like the one they showed in the movie.
> 
> I live in the desert, so there's not much use for it here.
> 
> I'm thinking about selling it for a few clams, when I can find the right buyer.



Thehulltruth.com
Plenty of pix and I'll bet you get more than you think.


----------



## Desert Dude

waybomb said:


> Thehulltruth.com
> Plenty of pix and I'll bet you get more than you think.



Thanks for the link. 

The reel is a Penn Reels International 2 (30 TW). An older version of this one, but almost identical.. http://www.pennfishing.com/penn-reels-conventional-reels-penn-international/penn-international-vsx-2-speed/1285652.html#mr%3AadGroup=37736479625&mr%3Aad=170431874134&mr%3Akeyword=penn%2520reels&mr%3Aplacement=&mr%3Amatch=p&mr%3Adevice=c&mr%3Aext=&mr%3Atid=kwd-31713940&mr%3Aploc=1013462&mr%3Ailoc=&mr%3AreferralID=NA&gclid=CI6iurClqtICFVKDfgodGk0LnQ&start=1 

The rod has writing on it: "Custom Rewrap For 'Uncles Name' By The Bent Rod". I assume that means he had it done in his favorite colors, black with yellow and red stripes. 

My Aunt said those were his colors, whatever that means. Maybe high school or college team colors I guess.


----------



## Angelface

It's a movie and cuddle kinda night...


----------



## pirate_girl

Our facility now has signs posted on all entries that we are pretty much shut down for the public visiting because of influenza.
Certain (few) family members still come in and follow the precautions.
It's never been so quiet in the main area/nurse station.

One wing has upper respiratory, the other side it's all intestinal.
No one leaves their rooms.
No activities going on, no church services, everyone eats in their rooms with disposable dinnerware.

I had to work over until 2am this morning.
Fun times!

Right now, getting myself ramped up with coffee ready to tackle another day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Still caring for my sick lovey bugs with the nasty bugs.
Doesn't look like it's going to improve much anytime soon.

Today was pretty quiet at work.
Ran out for Chinese then ate it in the conference room instead of the basement break area.

Larry and Jane are watching that show Counting Cars.
She thinks Danny the Count is hot.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm damned.  If it's not one thing, it's another.

I got over my gout flare-up (mostly) and things were getting back to normal.  I went to family supper last night and there was about 20 people there.  Had a good time talking to everyone but I was feeling a little bit off color.  I put it down to allergies but when we got home about 9:30 pm all hell broke loose, literally.  It seems that I must have picked up a stomach bug on Friday.  Anyway, I had a really interesting night.  You don't want all the details but just let's say that this morning I weighed over 10 pounds less than I did yesterday.  Try and get those results on Jenny Craig.   

This morning I had massive cramps and spent most of the day trying to re-hydrate.  It seems to be working as I'm back to feeling pretty OK.  It's taken well over half a gallon of fluids so far though.  It may another couple of pints to top up the tank.


----------



## pirate_girl

This gal is soon to hit the sack.


----------



## Melensdad

Probably going for an E.K.G. that was ordered by my doctor.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Don't "probably" go ... GO!!!  Once you get to a certain age you should have one every year.  

My family doctor used to run an EKG as part of my physical every year.  One year she noticed a change from the previous year and sent me directly to the cardiologist.  He found a 70% blockage in one artery and fixed it with a stent.  So, the family doctor and the EKG saved me from having the "big grabber".  Everything has been great ever since.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sold another guitar this morning. Now waiting for the nurse to come change my dressings. Other than that just waiting for news on gramma.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just changed my user email address on here so I have a working one at last.
Thing is, I had to wait for a confirmation mail before I could log back in.
Thought I was in trouble or something.




Anywhoo, going to work shortly.
Monday's tend to suck.
Hope today doesn't.


----------



## zekeusa

I asked a girl if she wanted to have lunch at the health food store this morning. She said her schedule didn't allow it. I almost laughed out loud!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Just changed my user email address on here so I have a working one at last.
> Thing is, I had to wait for a confirmation mail before I could log back in.
> Thought I was in trouble or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhoo, going to work shortly.
> Monday's tend to suck.
> Hope today doesn't.


I just did that last week. Figured I've been here for ten years might as well update my email address to something that exists. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, finally got a day off.
The others are at work.. and here I am with the cat family hither and yon.
No big plans for the day except for making a meatloaf.
I'll call my sons later and yak for a bit.
Jeff went to Indy on business and stopped at the track.
Ty is out on a tow run.

This coming weekend I'll move some of my stuff to storage from the old place- and go from there.
There are several apartment complexes with one bedroom apts, but also a waiting list for the one I am most interested in.
Figures!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lazy day at home. Only thing exciting was nursing coming to change my dressings. Going for pancake dinner at the church later.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lazy day at home. Only thing exciting was nursing coming to change my dressings. Going for pancake dinner at the church later.



Fat Tuesday!
I was going to go to the donut place for a paczki or two.
May still do that as well.


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> Fat Tuesday!
> I was going to go to the donut place for a paczki or two.
> May still do that as well.




My sister brought me over a few today, YUMMY!  

Not much going on here, still not 100% fixed with logging on, WIFI here sucks lately.  I should break down and get my own WIFI, bit I hate the two companies you have to deal with, Comcast, or WOW, and both suck bigtime.

Going to a birthday party in a bit for one of the nicest people in the building, she does a lot for everyone in here.  She turns 70 today, but looks 50....


----------



## pirate_girl

Got the meatloaf (dinner) done.
Guys came home and ate hearty- one is zonked on the sofa, the other in his room watching his television, Jane will arrive home after 10 this evening.

The weather reports are for possible severe storms overnight.
Radar right now looks a little active around these parts.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm finally starting to feel better recovering from was called type "B" flu.  Who knew there was more than one type of flu?   It seems that there are three, A,B and C. I was told to stay away from people for a few days and that's a diagnosis that I will follow.  

Basically sitting around doing nothing but reading.  I should do that more often.  It's fun!!!

Sooner or later I'm going to have to get off my fat, lazy butt and do some work around here but I need the weather to co-operate.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Guess it's a new day. 12:20am. Got a sick child in the house. It's the start of yet another sleepless night for me. Abdomen is burning. All I did today(yesterday) was sit on my butt watching tv. Oh. And I gingerly made my way to the vehicle to drive to the church for pancake dinner. Just doing that and I have to pay for it for the next two days. Life sucks.


----------



## tiredretired

Taking the F-I-L who is 84 down to the VA for a checkup and blood draw. He is still doing OK, slowing down a bit, but OK.  Then off to Denny's for his favorite breakfast.  Gonna be a busy morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Managed 5 hours sleep. Got a meeting this morning with our foster home worker. Then meeting with the surgeon at 1pm. Then nurse scheduled for this afternoon to change my dressings.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working this afternoon.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to get a haircut this morning.  Pulled into the strip mall where my barber is located.  Roughly 20 cars/trucks from the local coroners office, sheriffs office, fire department were parked on the side by the drainage pond.

Walked into the barber and he said there was a murder last night.  The body was found by (or possibly in) the pond a couple hours before I showed up.  No clue if it is gang, or domestic, or what.  But its being investigated as a murder.

On my way to Arby's for a fish sandwich.  Then home.  Planning to go to Ash Wednesday mass tonight at 7 at the local parish.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ooops, it is Ash Wednesday.
Here I packed a lunch with meat. 
Little smoked sausages w/green beans and mushrooms.

To abstain or not to abstain, that is the question.


----------



## JEV

Packed a batch of caraway seed sauerkraut, and got a new batch started with caraway seeds and grated carrots. I forgot how good homemade sauerkraut is, and how good it is for your digestive tract. Cold packed and refrigerated this batch...no hot water bath which kills a lot of the good bacteria. I've had this last a year in the fridge when I forgot it was way in the back of the outside fridge, and still as good as when it was made. 













The cap plate (plastic cutting board cut into a circle in the band saw) is held down with 3# of spent pellets from my pellet gun trap in the basement. This was a lot cheaper than the ceramic weights they want $21 for in the catalogs.


----------



## tiredretired

Too damn cold to do anything, outside that is so I think I will make a big pot of soup and some bread for bread bowls to go with it.  

My new sway bar bushing kit should come in today from JC Whitney for my truck but no way I am doing that project in this weather.  It can wait for a warmer day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day for me. First day back at physio since the surgery. Nurse coming this afternoon to change my dressings. Sometime this afternoon I have to make a trip to the border. Then band practice this evening if I feel up to it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Whew!
Busy day yesterday.
Working again today, then have the weekend into Monday off.

Going to go to the Knights of Columbus to pick up some fish fry dinners for some of us this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

'tis late.
Been a longgggggg day.
Tired y'all.
Catch ya on the flip.

Night.


----------



## tiredretired

Men's church breakfast this morning.  Damn cold with lots of wind.  As much as I wanted to go it was a chore for me to stick my nose out the door and go but I did it.  Now back close to the wood fires and very happy and warm indeed.  Maybe time for a nap.


----------



## MrLiberty

Getting ready to play some cards this afternoon, and have dinner with some friends.  Sunday is suppose to be a day of rest, but I have a ton of laundry to do, and some house cleaning.  

Monday is a busy day too.


----------



## pirate_girl

Came down with an intestinal bug.
Been resting all day.
There goes the weekend plans.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Came down with an intestinal bug.
> Been resting all day.
> There goes the weekend plans.



Bummer.

There is something going around.

We went to visit Melen in North Carolina.  I got it while I was down there, felt better the day I came home ... but that was the same day Melen started feeling ill 

And I know its going through the schools up here.  

If you have what I had you'll be feeling better after about 36 hours.  Good luck.


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Came down with an intestinal bug.
> Been resting all day.
> There goes the weekend plans.


Feel better soon PG. 

I'm brining a Boston butt tonight to smoke tomorrow. Sposed to get up to 50 tomorrow


----------



## EastTexFrank

They say that, "The road to Hell is paved with good intentions" and that's been the story of my life lately.

Since I got over my flu/intestinal problem, and got to feeling better, the weather has been sucky.  I had intentions of doing all kinds of stuff but the wind has either been blowing gale force, it's been too cold to be outside or it's been raining.  Take today for example.  It was definitely grey and cool but no matter, put on a jacket and get after it.  I stepped out the back door and got hit by a 5-minute downpour and then it settled down to an all day drizzle.  Went back inside and called it quits.  I suppose that it'll all still be there next week when the weather is supposed to get nicer again.

Get better PG.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A few days ago our youngest son had the flu. He's a trooper though. Got down from his top bunk and went to the bathroom on his own to get sick. 
Guess what we were doing at 2am?  Our 9yr old daughter projectile vomited in bed. Then left a trail all the way to the bathroom.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, feeling much better today.
No standing over or sitting on the loo repeatedly 
Sure was wicked tho!

Haven't had much to eat today.
I'll be careful for another day or so.

Other than that, nothing real exciting going on around here.
My brother offered to move some heavy stuff for me in to storage,
but I told him that can wait.

Lazy Sunday.


----------



## tiredretired

Had some ripe black bananas so I made up Banana Pudding for dessert tonight.  Other then that a lazy day.  Found a nice used repair manual for my truck for 12 bucks on eBay so ordered that and that's about it.  Some tube time and a nap are scheduled for this afternoon.  

Life is swell.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

TiredRetired said:


> Had some ripe black bananas so I made up Banana Pudding for dessert tonight.  Other then that a lazy day.  Found a nice used repair manual for my truck for 12 bucks on eBay so ordered that and that's about it.  Some tube time and a nap are scheduled for this afternoon.
> 
> Life is swell.


My wife saves up the bananas and makes banana bread every couple weeks. 

Your day sounds like mine. I skipped service this morning to stay home with our sick daughter. Had a nap. Now gonna watch the Atlanta race. Might have another nap.


----------



## Melensdad

Not doing anything!

Walter got me up a couple hours before 8am mass this morning so the lovely Mrs Bob and I went to 8am church service.  Stopped by the local Aldi for a very quick, minimal grocery run.  Back home and pretty much watched STAR WARS on TV since then.  

Oh sure, kicked the dog a few times (actually made some home made dog food). 

Texted Melen as she is on her spring break from college on a booze cruise to the Bahamas.  She and her roommate got the Endless Drinks package for their room, but there are 5 girls on the trip together and they will share the drinks package.  Sounds like trouble to me.

Texted with one of my fencers, and her father this morning.  They are in Ohio at The Arnold Classic, which is a national fencing tournament.  She didn't do quite as well as she had hoped but I did my best to offer consolation and encouragement.  One of my buddies is there, he is a top level coach, he is going to take over coaching this girl from me in a few weeks.  I'm glad to turn her over to him as I can't get her any better given my skill set but he can take her up a level or two.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> My wife saves up the bananas and makes banana bread every couple weeks.
> 
> Your day sounds like mine. I skipped service this morning to stay home with our sick daughter. Had a nap. Now gonna watch the Atlanta race. Might have another nap.



If you guys are big banana bread fans you will most likely enjoy my Banana Cake recipe. It is always my go to dessert to bring to the church pot lucks. Let me know if it sounds like it would tickle your sweet tooth.


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> If you guys are big banana bread fans you will most likely enjoy my Banana Cake recipe. It is always my go to dessert to bring to the church pot lucks. Let me know if it sounds like it would tickle your sweet tooth.


Heck yeah.   Sounds good to me.   Please share.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I did make dinner for the others.
Shake n Bake pork chops and baked beans.
Sure looked and smelled good, but I don't want to push it just yet.

I had cottage cheese seasoned with Lawry's and some mandarin oranges 

.. tomorrow I shall eat like a pig..
Maybe.. 

Then Butch goes and mentions banana cake.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Today was about the same as yesterday.  In other words, I didn't do a darned thing.  It was damp and drizzly all day.  I stayed inside and read, played on the computer and generally did nothing productive.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling fine, fit and back to _normal?_ <--- today.
Got a call requesting a trade day, so I'll be on today, then off Wednesday.
That'll work out fine as I was asked to accompany my house family to Dayton. He has an appointment at the VA.

It's windy and warm today.
Rain coming.


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> Heck yeah.   Sounds good to me.   Please share.





pirate_girl said:


> Well, I did make dinner for the others.
> Shake n Bake pork chops and baked beans.
> Sure looked and smelled good, but I don't want to push it just yet.
> 
> I had cottage cheese seasoned with Lawry's and some mandarin oranges
> 
> .. tomorrow I shall eat like a pig..
> Maybe..
> 
> Then Butch goes and mentions banana cake.





2 ½ cups sifted cake flour
1 2/3 cups sugar
1 ¼ tsp baking powder
1 ¼ tsp baking soda
1 tsp salt
2/3 cup butter softened
2/3 cup whole milk or half and half (may also use buttermilk for a little tang)
1 ¼ cups mashed bananas.  About 3 large
3 Large eggs
2/3 cup chopped walnuts

In a bowl combine flour, sugar, baking power, baking soda and salt.  Blend in butter, ½ of the milk and mashed bananas.  Beat for 3 minutes or until well blended.  Add eggs and remaining milk and beat for 3 more minutes or until well blended.  Stir in walnuts.

Pour batter into a 13x9  or two 8/9 inch round pans and bake at 350F for 45-50 minutes.  Cake will become a golden brown color this is normal because of the bananas.  It is not burning.  Toothpick in center should come out clean. 

Top with a buttercream frosting once cooled.  Bon appetite'


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting ready to venture south.
May be a long day.
One thing's for sure, it's going to be a windy trip down 75.
High wind warning here until 6pm this evening.

We'll stop someplace and get a bite to eat on the way back.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went out to renew my passport this morning. Came home to wait for the nurse to come change my dressings. This afternoon is off to a meeting to get info on a foster child we're going to be getting next week.


----------



## tiredretired

Trying to survive the high winds we are having.  Just recorded a 51MPH gust with a steady 20-25 MPH.  So far the power is staying on. Not sure to how long.    This sucks and it's getting colder to add to the misery level.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Trying to survive the high winds we are having.  Just recorded a 51MPH gust with a steady 20-25 MPH.  So far the power is staying on. Not sure to how long.    This sucks and it's getting colder to add to the misery level.



We must live closer than I thought.  Almost the same here 22 steady, gusts 40 to 45.  Temp is 70.  It was 16 a few days ago. All the trees and crape myrtles are beginning to bloom. Friday and Saturday nights are predicted to be around 20. Hope most of it survives!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yesterday was a very windy day spent carefully driving to and from Dayton.
Some of those trucks looked like they were going to blow right over on I-75.
On the way home, we stopped at Culver's for burgers.

Today I've been busy doing laundry, grocery shopping and getting some other things in order. 
Sausages and colcannon for dinner.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Yesterday was a very windy day spent carefully driving to and from Dayton.
> Some of those trucks looked like they were going to blow right over on I-75.
> On the way home, we stopped at Culver's for burgers.
> 
> Today I've been busy doing laundry, grocery shopping and getting some other things in order.
> Sausages and colcannon for dinner.




OK, have to ask. Whats a Culvers?


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> OK, have to ask. Whats a Culvers?



It's a restaurant.



https://us.search.yahoo.com/yhs/sea...=Windows+7+Home+Premium&p=Culvers+Sidney+Ohio


----------



## MrLiberty

pirate_girl said:


> It's a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.search.yahoo.com/yhs/sea...=Windows+7+Home+Premium&p=Culvers+Sidney+Ohio




We have one near me, I'd like to try their fish, can't find a good fish and chip place anymore.


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> It's a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> https://us.search.yahoo.com/yhs/sea...=Windows+7+Home+Premium&p=Culvers+Sidney+Ohio




Butter burgers! Started in Sauk city, Wisconsin, everybody loves Culver's! I used to really like their chicken too. Damn good burgers tho.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ironman said:


> Butter burgers! Started in Sauk city, Wisconsin, everybody loves Culver's! I used to really like their chicken too. Damn good burgers tho.



Funny thing in all my travels never ran across one. Looks good. Did I see chocolate banana ice cream next Monday?


----------



## Angelface

I am sooo freaking bored right now... :/ seems like everyone has something going on right now but me... is that a bad thing? :/


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Angelface said:


> I am sooo freaking bored right now... :/ seems like everyone has something going on right now but me... is that a bad thing? :/



I'm cleaning the garage work bench. Be glad to turn the job over to you.


----------



## Angelface

jim slagle said:


> I'm cleaning the garage work bench. Be glad to turn the job over to you.



Then again... an afternoon coffee and a book on the couch seems kinda nice also.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dinner was a success, especially the Colcannon.

Jane, Larry and Mike (their son) never heard of it before-- oh surprise! lol
Mike said no thanks when I told him it had cabbage in it.
Told him to shut up and try it since he's a mashed potato freak.
Guess who finished it off?
Jane went to a purse party, the guys are watching tv and going through a stamp collection.

The cats are on the bed in circular mounds, sleeping and occasionally glancing my way - wondering if it's treat time.


----------



## MrLiberty

Didn't lose power yesterday, but the water was out most of the day.  We had a major valve malfunction and they had to shut the water off to repair it.  Got it back by 5 this afternoon.  

Played cards after dinner, but I have to take a shower before bed.  I have to deliver meals on wheels tomorrow, if they have it since they didn't have power today and might not have it back by Sunday.  And, I have to do our morning brunch.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the evening in pain on the chair with my foot and leg on fire and ab muscles burning for some strange reason. Didn't do anything physical so unsure why.


----------



## Ironman

jim slagle said:


> Funny thing in all my travels never ran across one. Looks good. Did I see chocolate banana ice cream next Monday?


Carmel pecan for me! https://www.culvers.com/restaurants/janesville-wi-midland-rd
I think it's different in different locations.

They got these desserts called concrete mixers.... Reese's + snickers... good Lawd!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ironman said:


> Carmel pecan for me! https://www.culvers.com/restaurants/janesville-wi-midland-rd
> I think it's different in different locations.
> 
> They got these desserts called concrete mixers.... Reese's + snickers... good Lawd!



Nearest one to me isn't open yet.

CULVER'S OF WAKE FOREST, NC - ROGERS RD - COMING SOON!

https://www.culvers.com/restaurants/wake-forest-nc-rogers-rd

About 300 miles. 

Maybe melensdad can check it out!


----------



## pirate_girl

This is the long 4 day work _weekend_ for me.
Sunny and windy today--cooler too.
Snow next week?


----------



## EastTexFrank

The dogwoods and redbuds are in bloom.  It's beautiful.  I stepped outside with my coffee a couple of days ago when the wind was blowing a gale ... again.  I thought at first that it was snowing but it was 'way too warm for that.  It was the blossoms being blown off the trees.  So, I guess  that it is going to be pretty for a short time again this year.  It's also time for the pine pollen to fly in the Piney Woods of East Texas.  All the vehicles are covered in it already.  Great time to have allergies.


----------



## tiredretired

Hit the grocery store this morning to scarf up of all the St Patty's day boiled dinner sales.  Bought all the fixings for a meal of six.   

Then I got lost in the cookie aisle.   The wife needed to come and rescue me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Then home to wait for 3+ hours for the nurse to get here. Abs are sore today.


----------



## Doc

Sleep study last night, it appears I need a CPAP machine.  I use the nasal thing and it worked thankfully.   For full face I'd have to shave my chin whiskers.   I think I feel more energy today from sleeping better.  Not sure.  Might be all in my head.   I dread having to use that thing, but, if ya need it, ya need it.


----------



## Angelface

Really want to hike up to one of my favorite spots today with someone.. but it looks like it may start to rain... but debating to just go anyway and embrace it...  I just want out of this house.. the weather has been bad for months and im just dying for some outdoor time.


----------



## 300 H and H

I had escaped the colds and the flue here all winter, till last night.

Just trying to feel human today is enough for me. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## zekeusa

Tried to move my boat before this big storm we are supposed to get. Didn't happen. Need new tires. Off to Tractor Supply to see what they have. Movie theater is right next door. Want to see if "Hidden Figures" is playing.


----------



## tiredretired

Going to get a few things ready for the big Nor'Easter snow storm coming on Tuesday.  I just noticed online that the jet stream is coming from Russia, so this storm is Putin's fault.


----------



## tiredretired

zekeusa said:


> Tried to move my boat before this big storm we are supposed to get. Didn't happen. Need new tires. Off to Tractor Supply to see what they have. Movie theater is right next door. Want to see if "Hidden Figures" is playing.



No time to go watch movies Zeke.  Gotta get them tires and boat moved.  Hollywood can wait.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been working hard these past few days and coming home really tired.
Like now.

As for the weather situation- they're calling for a couple of inches of snow between tomorrow and Tuesday morning.

Got some drama going on with my youngest son Ty and his lady (they still aren't married).
The thing that hurts the most is that the little ones are caught in the middle.
Don't know where it's going to go, but I've been giving advice as only a Mother should, and pretty much leaving it at that.


----------



## Doc

Good luck PG.
Man 1st day after springing clocks forward for daylight savings time, I find it is much easier to deal with now that I'm retired.   Not bad at all.  Son told me about a 55 or 57 Chevy for sale close by.   I feel the need to go by and look at it even though it is probably about the last thing in the world that I need.   I have to run out t the post office anyway so while I'm out, I might as well take a peek at the car.


----------



## tiredretired

Looks like moving snow is in my immediate future. 18-24" in the forecast.  I will fill up the gas cans and get plenty of wood moved in.  

Life is good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dealing with a clogged toilet today. Anyone know how to remove a qtip that got flushed?  Already tried plunging and liquid plumber. Going to head out to pick up one of those toilet snakes.


----------



## EastTexFrank

A Q-Tip clogged your toilet??????  

I went through a nightmare with toilets and septic tank before Christmas.  I don't want to revisit that for another 20 years.


----------



## Melensdad

Probably sitting on my butt.  Entertaining Walter and shoveling some light snow.  We are expected to get between 2 and 10 inches, depending upon how the wind blows.  Oh, and I'll practice my Ukulele a bit too.

Also I will be curious to find out how a Qtip clogged a toilet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That was my theory anyways. I witnessed one of the kids flushing one yesterday. I did the snake treatment and broke up what appeared to be one of our daughters logs she puts out. I flushed a few buckets of water through and it seems fine now. 

In all seriousness our 9 yr old daughter puts out these freaking logs about 4" wide by 12" long. How she does it is beyond me.


----------



## tiredretired

We are officially now under a Blizzard warning with snow expected close to 3 feet when all is said and done.    Yesterday my favorite gas station ran out of regular gas for the first time I can ever remember.  

The non preppers are in panic mode here stripping the shelves of water, bread and batteries.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I get a kick out of people who think its the end of the world and feel they have to prep for the apocalypse whenever it snows. It's snow. Either shovel or snowblow the $hit. Then move on with your day.


----------



## zekeusa

It's snowing pretty good here today. About a foot so far. Nothing a 4x4 can't handle. Didn't like the price of the boat trailer tires at Tractor supply. I know that's the price but still didn't like it. esp. for Chinese tires. Put new valve stems in and got the beads on the old ones to seal up. Good for now. Hidden Figures not at the theater. Too bad they have $2.00 Tuesdays. Are you snowed in PG?? How's the house hunting going?


----------



## Melensdad

zekeusa said:


> It's snowing pretty good here today. About a foot so far. ...



Apparently there are 2 storms.  One of which went south of me, and then slammed the northeast.  The other seems to have gone north of me an slammed Chicago & Milwaukee.  

We got maybe 2" yesterday.  Woke up this morning to NOTHING.  Its snowing now.  NWS says we could get 1-2" per hour, or not.  Its all "lake effect" snow at this point.  Seems to have moved south out of Chicago and is hitting various parts of NW Indiana.  I'm on the state line so I'm getting flurries now, north and east of here are apparently getting dumped upon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to enjoy having the day off.
Not much snow here. The ground is white- just enough to make it slippery.

The house hunting is what it is, zeke. I am on two waiting lists for one bedroom apartments.

Thanks Doc, no matter how old your kids get, you never stop worrying about them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Two rounds of Physio this morning. Now home to clean up a bit. We have a new foster child coming for a pre placement visit. She'll come for a sleepover this weekend then move in next week. This one is looking long term. Our last one was here 6 months.


----------



## tiredretired

Making a batch of Corn Chowder with homemade bread.  Snowing like crazy and no reason to go anywhere.  I heard portions of the Interstate south of me is closed due to 18 wheeler jackknifes blocking the road.  I don't miss that shit.  I wish these guys would slow down and take it easy for once.  

Gotta go and stir the Chowda.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. I get a kick out of people who think its the end of the world and feel they have to prep for the apocalypse whenever it snows. It's snow. Either shovel or snowblow the . Then move on with your day.



Look out it's going to snow!!!!   Run for your lives!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Making a batch of Corn Chowder with homemade bread.  Snowing like crazy and no reason to go anywhere.  I heard portions of the Interstate south of me is closed due to 18 wheeler jackknifes blocking the road.  I don't miss that shit.  I wish these guys would slow down and take it easy for once.
> 
> Gotta go and stir the Chowda.



That sounds good.
I'm making beef and noodles with mashed potatoes and those big assed Hawaiian dinner rolls later.
Carb city!


----------



## zekeusa

My job today is find the snow shovel. Not where I thought it was. The dog chewed my shoe or I should say "ate" it. This makes three. He only chews left ones. I hide them and while I'm sleeping he finds them. Now I have three right ones. Well I'll have to lock them up I guess. Good Boy!


----------



## Doc

Cold cold cold here.  Stuck inside so ....it's about time I start 2016 taxes.   I hate this but... it has to be done.   I intended to start last month.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

zekeusa said:


> My job today is find the snow shovel. Not where I thought it was. The dog chewed my shoe or I should say "ate" it. This makes three. He only chews left ones. I hide them and while I'm sleeping he finds them. Now I have three right ones. Well I'll have to lock them up I guess. Good Boy!


Our little dogs are kenelled at night. They used to sleep with us but thunder chewed through a few duvet covers and comforters. So they both sleep caged up now. 

No appointments this morning so I headed to the garage and built a coat hanger for the kiddies. They had hooks screwed into the wall which eventually ripped out. So I finally did something about it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting around drinking coffee waiting for work time.
It's sunny and cold here.

Not a whole lot of anything exciting to report.
That's good, right?


----------



## Lenny

What I did Monday.  A few of us met with Iowa Gov. Branstad and Lt. Gov. Kim Reynolds to discuss Veterans issues.


----------



## tiredretired

Lenny said:


> What I did Monday.  A few of us met with Iowa Gov. Branstad and Lt. Gov. Kim Reynolds to discuss Veterans issues.
> 
> View attachment 90155



Good work Lenny.  I've heard good things about your Gov., but even the good ones need reminding from time to time. Kudos.


----------



## tiredretired

Spent the morning clearing snow and digging out my pickup, then helped my neighbor clear some snow.  It was cold and windy with blowing snow all morning.  

Then came in and had leftover Corn Chowda for lunch.  It really hit the spot I will tell you.  

Oh, took a nap this afternoon.


----------



## Lenny

TiredRetired said:


> Good work Lenny.  I've heard good things about your Gov., but even the good ones need reminding from time to time. Kudos.




Gov. Branstad is pretty good.  In case you don't know, President Trump appointed him to be the Ambassador to China.  He will be leaving in a few months and Lt. Gov. Reynolds will take over.  She seems to be as concerned as he is about Veterans.  

We talked about how to help homeless Veterans and are following up with it by communicating with the local VA.  We also talked about Veterans's courts.  There is one about 100 miles north of here in Sioux City, Iowa.  A few of us went up there and were very impressed.  The judge and his staff agreed to help us here.  We found a former Military judge here who is very interested in holding that position here and will go up there with us to keep things moving.  We relayed that to the Gov. and Lt. Gov.  They were happy about it.  

Might as well do SOMETHING to help fellow Veterans, since I'm retired.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> What I did Monday.  A few of us met with Iowa Gov. Branstad and Lt. Gov. Kim Reynolds to discuss Veterans issues.
> 
> View attachment 90155


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting here feeling sorry for myself. Back and leg are throbbing to the point where I can't move. And all I did yesterday was go to see my family doctor for a prescription refill then drop it off at the pharmacy. That apparently was enough to put me out of commission for a day. My life sucks. Not even 40 yet and knowing this is what I have to look forward to for the next 40+ years.


----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sitting here feeling sorry for myself. Back and leg are throbbing to the point where I can't move. And all I did yesterday was go to see my family doctor for a prescription refill then drop it off at the pharmacy. That apparently was enough to put me out of commission for a day. My life sucks. Not even 40 yet and knowing this is what I have to look forward to for the next 40+ years.



  That's a bummer!  Would surgery help?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sadly no. Its all muscle and nerve damage from my accident. Nothing they can do. When the back muscles flare up it affects the nerves going to my left leg. And I'm still on light duty from the hernia surgery.


----------



## zekeusa

I hate to cage this 80lb all muscle dog. He started chewing on my leather belt last night while I was still wearing it! No, I just have to get in the habit of locking up my shoes in the closet. He's pretty smart when he wants to be....he knows how to do doorknobs! As for the furniture, it's not that great to start with. My x took all the good stuff. The rest is Early Tag Sale, Late Flea Market!


----------



## pirate_girl

Working today.
Going to leave early since James Medical are going to be there with the mobile scrub sale.
Not that I need any new ones, but I get a $50 allowance which doesn't roll over.
Cripes! I spend more time in scrubs than my civvies 
There is also going to be a luncheon going on.
Maybe Panera Bread catered again.
Yippee!


----------



## tiredretired

Happy St. Paddy's Day!!!  This is a big day for us as I am cooking lots of corned beef with all the trimmings.  Six of us will gorge ourselves today in all the Irish delights.  

Eat and drink hearty mates.  Drive safe and be safe.


----------



## Melensdad

Running errands today.  Taking a couple small checks to the bank for deposit, probably fixing some more fencing equipment (_I'm actually getting caught up on repairs_), grabbing some Starbucks and going to the high school to drop off a bunch of repaired equipment that is already loaded in my car.  

*For St Paddy's Day our Bishop gave us special dispensation to eat Corned Beef if we abstain from meat on another day this week, so that was yesterday for me.  Today at 2pm I will be putting Corned Beef into the oven.  We will be having mashed potatoes instead of more traditional red potatoes because my wife prefers them.  And I'll make cabbage too.*






zekeusa said:


> I hate to cage this 80lb all muscle dog. He started chewing on my leather belt last night while I was still wearing it! No, I just have to get in the habit of locking up my shoes in the closet. He's pretty smart when he wants to be....*he knows how to do doorknobs!* As for the furniture, it's not that great to start with. My x took all the good stuff. The rest is Early Tag Sale, Late Flea Market!


Hahaha I know how you feel.  We had an Akita who could open doorknobs.  She used to surprise visitor when they went to the bathroom.  I think she thought they were hiding


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> Running errands today.  Taking a couple small checks to the bank for deposit, probably fixing some more fencing equipment (_I'm actually getting caught up on repairs_), grabbing some Starbucks and going to the high school to drop off a bunch of repaired equipment that is already loaded in my car.
> 
> *For St Paddy's Day our Bishop gave us special dispensation to eat Corned Beef if we abstain from meat on another day this week, so that was yesterday for me.  Today at 2pm I will be putting Corned Beef into the oven.  We will be having mashed potatoes instead of more traditional red potatoes because my wife prefers them.  And I'll make cabbage too.*
> 
> 
> Hahaha I know how you feel.  We had an Akita who could open doorknobs.  She used to surprise visitor when they went to the bathroom.  I think she thought they were hiding



Corned Beef in the oven I have never tried. We slow simmer it in the pot for about 6 hours before adding the veggies. Of course we usually only have corned beef on this national holiday of St Paddy's so for us it must be the traditional boiled dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, happy St. Paddy's Day!
I'll be making bangers and colcannon again.

Found some Johnsonville Irish O' Garlic sausages.
That and lime jello poke cake lol

I am told there will be booze a'plenty.
I'll be the sensible one in the crowd.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Corned Beef in the oven I have never tried. *We slow simmer it in the pot* for about 6 hours before adding the veggies. Of course we usually only have corned beef on this national holiday of St Paddy's so for us it must be the traditional boiled dinner.



Yup we do that sometimes.

We cook it out on the grill, over water.

We roast in in the oven, also with some water in the bottom of the roasting pan.  Its roasted covered for hours.  The the top comes off and the broiler goes on.

We eat it several times a year.  Corned beef maybe 4 to 6 times.  And corned beef's Texas cousin the Brisket about that often too.


----------



## Angelface

When I decide to spoil myself...


----------



## pirate_girl

The Irish dinner a la Ms. Durkin was well received.
The Jameson and Guinness also. LOL

God, it's been quite the evening around here.
Food, drink and everything from Zeppelin to Rush rocking the house.
Things have quieted down now.

I am not drunk, but feeling a little flushed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We don't make a big deal out of st Patrick's day.  Just another day around the house yesterday. Oh. We did make an addition to our family yesterday in the form of a 10 year old girl coming to live with us.


----------



## pirate_girl

Was up and at 'em none the worse for wear after last night's O'rama lol

Today will be lap top shopping? , food shopping and no major cooking.
Think we're getting Fazoli's to bring home.

Got the next 3 days off and will go visit the babies at some point.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> We don't make a big deal out of st Patrick's day.  Just another day around the house yesterday.* Oh. We did make an addition to our family yesterday in the form of a 10 year old girl coming to live with us.*



That's quite a thing to do.  You mentioned it almost as an after thought in your post but it is far from that.  Young children have a way of bringing vitality into a household.  Older children, not so much.    Congrats.


----------



## Melensdad

Spent the morning at the fencing club.

We are hosting a Referee Clinic.  I did not stay for most of it.  My job was opening up.  I stuck around for the first hour.  Most disorganized speaker I've heard in a very long time.  Was about ready to shoot myself to put me out of misery.  So after an hour of listing to this guy ramble on, switch topics mid-topic, and generally not say much ... I did learn that I should not show up hungover, late or simply not show up at all if I want to earn money as a referee.  

Check.  Act like an adult.  Got it.  Took him an hour to convey that message 

-----------

*The remainder of today:* eating leftover Corned Beef & Cabbage 





TiredRetired said:


> That's quite a thing to do.  You mentioned it almost as an after thought in your post but it is far from that.  Young children have a way of bringing vitality into a household.  Older children, not so much.    Congrats.



Ditto.  That is a big deal.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had been without a call from the agency for 6 months then all of a sudden we had 3 calls in a few days looking for placements. This girl, like all foster children, has had a rough go thusfar bouncing around between biofamily and the neighbor because parents have been out of the picture for over 5 years. She and her sisters were separated along the way but at least still see each other at school and after school programs.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> We did make an addition to our family yesterday in the form of a 10 year old girl coming to live with us.


Great thing you're doing. Sibling contact is important.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's looking like she will become a "crown ward" in the next few months making the agency her legal guardian. This may make her adoptable. And of course we will be more than happy to help.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to Mass this AM.
Rain or shine we're going to grill burgers on the patio.
Number 1 son and Granddaughter are at the ex's and will be stopping in later.
Yesterday was a long day ending with watching a couple of episodes of Blue Bloods.
Love that show.


----------



## EastTexFrank

We went to the Wood County Republican Lincoln Day Dinner last night.  It was an enjoyable evening with good speakers.  I had my picture taken with Donald Trump.  OK, it was a cardboard cut-out but it didn't say anything stupid and it didn't tweet once during dinner.   

Got up this morning and my wife decided that she's rather do laundry than go to church so I'd better go get ready to finish mowing the yard.  It looks like hell this spring.  It's nothing but weeds and junk grass.  I've sprayed herbicide twice this year, a total of 350 gallons, and it's done nothing.  The weeds got a little sick and then recovered.  I put out 1,000# of fertillizer last week so I'm either going to get the good grass growing or I'm going to have the tallest weeds in Wood County.


----------



## Melensdad

Attended 8am mass today, pulled out onto the main road and hit a pothole.  Tore the sidewall out of a brand new tire, stopped to put on the donut spare.  Took my wife to breakfast after that fiasco.  

Came home and practiced the Ukulele a bit.  Now relaxing with the computer and a sleeping dog by my side.


----------



## tiredretired

Spent some time getting set up on Doc's new Veteran's Valor Forum.  Real nice place, we need you so come and visit.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had a rough sleepless night again. Foot throbbing. Sent the older boys out with their scout troop ice fishing for the day. Made breakfast for the wife and remaining 3 kids then off to the 10am service. Had a parrish lunch afterwards. Then home for a mid afternoon power nap in the chair. Now the missus is doing some grovery shopping with the latest addition to our family.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Had a rough sleepless night again...



Hate when that happens  

Pretty much destroys the next day too.

Hope you get a good one tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Hate when that happens
> 
> Pretty much destroys the next day too.
> 
> Hope you get a good one tonight.


Yes it sucks. Had 2 sleepless nights in a row. Tonight I may have to take a sleep aid. Oh well. Im on my 3rd power nap today in between watching the nascar race.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing thrilling today.
Woke up to thunder and rain- going to run some errands later.
Haven't been to the library in ages, may drop by and check out the bios.


----------



## tiredretired

Decided today I am sick and tired of all the brake dust buildup on my pickup.  I did a brake job 2K ago with all new rotors, pads and calipers. Stupid me I used metallic pads so this morning I braved the cold and swapped out the pads for ceramic.  I always bought ceramic but last time I brain farted and noticed what I had bought after I started the tear down so I went ahead and installed them.

I won't do that again.  Jeez.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy evening this eve. Four of the kiddies had scouts at 2 different locations. And we had to take our latest addition to the family shopping for some clothes.


----------



## tiredretired

Busy day yesterday so taking it easy today.  The Amsoil Friction Modifier came in so I added that to the rear diff and went and did some figure 8's in the Big Lot's parking lot.  Did about a dozen.  Afterwards I noticed a fella sitting in a car watching me trying to figure out what in the hell was the matter with me.  I smiled, waved and drove off.  

BTW, it appears to have cured the differential chatter so that was 10 bucks very well spent.  I am happy.  Time for a nap now.


----------



## tiredretired

Braved the icy roads this morning to go get a haircut.  Dayum, those roads were slick.  It has turned very cold with more high winds.  Currently below zero and getting colder.  Sure glad I buttoned up some light work on my truck when it was warmer.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No appointments today. Had the truck booked in to the stealership to get some work done. 4x4 wasnt working and something draining the battery. Got a new battery on warranty at wallyworld. 3rd battery in 2 years. 
Dealership found a leaking brake calliper and bad upper ball joint. Getting those replaced. Came home and ordered a complete set of rotors and pads for the front and back. For a truck that was safetied less than 30k kms ago everything is shot. Gotta love the amount of salt they put on the roads up here. Everything rusts out.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> No appointments today. Had the truck booked in to the stealership to get some work done. 4x4 wasnt working and something draining the battery. Got a new battery on warranty at wallyworld. 3rd battery in 2 years.
> Dealership found a leaking brake calliper and bad upper ball joint. Getting those replaced. Came home and ordered a complete set of rotors and pads for the front and back. For a truck that was safetied less than 30k kms ago everything is shot. Gotta love the amount of salt they put on the roads up here. Everything rusts out.



You're lucky you got discs on the back.  I have drums and shoes in the back and what a pain in the ass that is.  I'm due for new drums, shoes, brake cyl. this summer.  I have some of the parts for a disc conversion but not all of them I  need.  Maybe I will hit the pick and pay junk yards for the parts this summer.

If anybody has a 1994-2004 Mustang hanging around, I could use the rear caliper mounting plates.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Of course the dealership wanted me to have everything replaced there. Not happening. I'm not paying 1000 just for rotors and pads. I came home and ordered a complete set for 120 front and back. Ceramic pads. No point spending big $ on a truck I plan on trading next year.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Of course the dealership wanted me to have everything replaced there. Not happening. I'm not paying 1000 just for rotors and pads. I came home and ordered a complete set for 120 front and back. Ceramic pads. No point spending big $ on a truck I plan on trading next year.



Brake jobs are the big rip off of our time.  Garages and dealerships love them.  The job sounds more complex then it is and garages take advantage of that to squeeze every last dime.  In reality, nothing much is easier on a vehicle than changing our rotors and pads.  I realize that changing out the calipers can be a bit more daunting for some people as that involves bleeding the lines but even that is no big deal.  Youtube is full of how to videos that take you step by step.


----------



## pirate_girl

Worked today.
Heard about the attack in London 
Came home and am sitting here browsing the internet.
Got tomorrow off - plan to sleep in, then do some shopping in the afternoon after a meeting.


----------



## tiredretired

Today is supposed to be the last day of this cold snap.  I hope so as I am chomping at the bit to get outside and start spring yard work and a few projects.   Need to tear down the pergola over the patio and build a new one that looks like it isn't 100 years old.   

Mother says I need to stop spending $$$$ on my pickup and start getting serious.


----------



## pirate_girl

So much for sleeping in.
One word: felines.  LOL
On the bed, on my head and batting me awake at 7am.
grrrrrrr!

Anywho.. wide awake now with the caffeine drip in place.
Meeting at 1, shopping here and there.. then dinnah at Red Lobster or Bob Evans.
I suggested a coin toss.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

TiredRetired said:


> Today is supposed to be the last day of this cold snap.  I hope so as I am chomping at the bit to get outside and start spring yard work and a few projects.   Need to tear down the pergola over the patio and build a new one that looks like it isn't 100 years old.
> 
> Mother says I need to stop spending $$$$ on my pickup and start getting serious.


Lmao. I can relate. She who must be obeyed is questioning while I'd have the dealership change an upper control arm because the ball joint has 2" of play. Can't change just the balljoint. No wonder 2 of my tires are about 60% tread and one front tire is almost bald.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm hiding at the cigar lounge this morning.  Cleaning lady is at the house.  

Its cold this morning, temps right around freezing but supposed to be upper 40's this afternoon, maybe hitting 50?  The weatherman is saying it should top 70 degrees here tomorrow.  

Have to drop off all my tax papers at the account's office.  Finally got them all put together for him to work on.  I'm sure I'll get 20 questions after they look them over, but the process is starting.  

Have to run to the post office at some point to get an international stamp or two for mailing some Easter cards to my nephew in London.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> I'm hiding at the cigar lounge this morning.  Cleaning lady is at the house.
> 
> Its cold this morning, temps right around freezing but supposed to be upper 40's this afternoon, maybe hitting 50?  The weatherman is saying it should top 70 degrees here tomorrow.
> 
> Have to drop off all my tax papers at the account's office.  Finally got them all put together for him to work on.  I'm sure I'll get 20 questions after they look them over, but the process is starting.
> 
> Have to run to the post office at some point to get an international stamp or two for mailing some Easter cards to my nephew in London.



Always a good feeling to finish the taxes. For another year at least.


----------



## pirate_girl

First post from my new laptop... 

It's a HP notebook, red and shiny and new


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> First post from my new laptop...
> 
> It's a HP notebook, red and shiny and new



....and seems to be working just fine.


----------



## tiredretired

Went to Lowes today looking at appliances with the one who must be obeyed.  Man, are those suckers expensive.  

BTW, came home with a brandy new pressure washer.    I can't wait for the temps to go above freezing so I can try it out.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> Went to Lowes today looking at appliances with the one who must be obeyed.  Man, are those suckers expensive.



My wife is working on her kitchen remodel and a new Sub Zero fridge  freezer.  Holy shit, you want to talk about expensive!!!!!  She's almost, but not quite, given up on the granite counter tops and she's talking about replacing the Corian counter tops we installed 20 years ago with stained concrete.  I'm staying the hell out of it.  I'll hand her the check book and say, "Have at it". 

My day consisted of taking the RV for its State inspection which it passed.  I did notice that when not plugged in to shore power, the house batteries were reading really low.  I filled them back up and let them charge.  They seem to holding a full charge again so we're good.  The rest of the afternoon was spent washing my car.  The East Texas pine pollen season plays havoc with vehicles and you can't just wash it off.  Wash, wax, dry and polish all the glass and my day was about shot.  

Right now I'm sipping a cask strength Glenfiddich and getting ready for whatever tomorrow brings.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're due for new appliances but are waiting till we find out whats happening with my accident lawsuit and other medical tests. (a new bigger more handicap accessible house may be in the future).
Picked up the truck from the dealership yesterday. Heading out today to buy another set of tires for it since I have 2 good ones about 60% and two that are shot from the blown ball joint. I figure $100 for 5 Bridgestone dueller tires with only 15k on them is alright. Even if they only last a year.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> ....and seems to be working just fine.



I NEED to get a wireless mouse. The touchpad drives me nuts.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I NEED to get a wireless mouse. The touchpad drives me nuts.



Me too.  That's what I have to do with a laptop.  I guess that we're just mousey kind of people.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Me three. I hate laptop mousepads. I haven't even looked at my laptop in months. I mainly use my cell or my 10" asus tablet with keyboard. It's nice with the touchscreen. Windows based.


----------



## Melensdad

Sitting at the tire shop waiting for a new tire to be installed.  Set the appointment for 9am because the delivery truck with the special order tires shows up at 8am.  Well guess what didn't show up on time?  In fact guess what didn't show up an hour late?  

So here I sit waiting.  

And waiting.  

And waiting ... on a chair that doesn't have nearly enough padding.

At least they have wi-fi and free coffee.





pirate_girl said:


> I NEED to get a wireless mouse. The touchpad drives me nuts.



I love the touchpad on the MacBook computers.  

Pressure sensitive.  Does different things if you multiple fingers.  Work great.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Guess what I'm doing?  Same as you. Sitting at a shop waiting for tires to be installed. Lol


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Guess what I'm doing?  Same as you. Sitting at a shop waiting for tires to be installed. Lol



Sales guy just told me they should be done soon. 

I suspect that means 45 minutes to an hour


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I pulled in there at 10:45am with no appointment. Out at noon with 4 new tires balanced and installed. Not bad service. Now home for a nap before I have to take our 13 year old to get his braces removed. He's had them for just over a year. Then home for supper before band practice at 5:30.  Only lunchtime and I'm exhausted. Didn't help that I was wide awake at 3:50am in pain again.


----------



## Melensdad

Got here are 8:45.  Still here at 11:15.


----------



## tiredretired

Well, I'm nice and comfy sitting next to the wood fire while it's snowing to beat the band outside.  I'll bet I'm a lot more comfy then you tire store guys.  

If you'll excuse me, I gotta go put another log on the fire.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Sitting at the tire shop waiting for a new tire to be installed.  Set the appointment for 9am because the delivery truck with the special order tires shows up at 8am.  Well guess what didn't show up on time?  In fact guess what didn't show up an hour late?
> 
> So here I sit waiting.
> 
> And waiting.
> 
> And waiting ... on a chair that doesn't have nearly enough padding.
> 
> At least they have wi-fi and free coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the touchpad on the MacBook computers.
> 
> Pressure sensitive.  Does different things if you multiple fingers.  Work great.



WOW,pressure sensitive isn't the word for it. 
I am learning the multiple fingers thing, as well zs which bar to  click.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Well, I'm nice and comfy sitting next to the wood fire while it's snowing to beat the band outside.  I'll bet I'm a lot more comfy then you tire store guys.
> 
> If you'll excuse me, I gotta go put another log on the fire.



We are having a record breaking day here for temperature and it may break 80 degrees F.

I'm still stuck in the tire store.  There is now a bedsore on my ass.  The chairs have an appearance of being padded, but its just a bad joke they play on the customers who endure sitting in them for long hours.


----------



## Doc

Temps here over 70 today.  Woo Hoo  
Moved 2.5 to 3.5 tons of tore out concrete to the river lot.   I've had it by my pole barn since it was tore up years ago.   Finally getting it moved to help reinforce the river bank and slow down erosion a little bit.   The tractor and the RTV hydro dump bed make this work bearable.   Still my back hurts just from scooting, pushing, pulling and lifting on the stone blocks.   I suppose the biggest ones range from 100 to 300 lbs.  Whew.

Edit to add:
My calculations for amount of concrete moved were way off.   It was more like 2500 to 3000 pounds ....a good bit less than I first calculated.   Still, my back is sore.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> We are having a record breaking day here for temperature and it may break 80 degrees F.
> 
> I'm still stuck in the tire store.  There is now a bedsore on my ass.  The chairs have an appearance of being padded, but its just a bad joke they play on the customers who endure sitting in them for long hours.


At least I moved locations. Lol. Now I'm sitting in a dinky assed little office chair waiting for our son to get his braces removed. At least the tire place had better chairs.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> At least I moved locations. Lol. Now I'm sitting in a dinky assed little office chair waiting for our son to get his braces removed. At least the tire place had better chairs.



Pulled out of the parking lot at 1:45 

Honestly my butt is still sore from sitting in the hard chair for so long.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting here with los 4 gatos staring at me.
Using the desktop right now.

The others went to a bonfire thing.
I'm beat from working.
Had a fish dinner from the Knights of Columbus.


----------



## tiredretired

Men's  breakfast at church this morning, then hit a few salvage yards looking for some Mustang and Explorer parts for my pickup.  No luck, so far but most yards are closed today so I will keep trying.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had our mens breakfast last week. There's normally a guest speaker afterwards. Last we we had someone telling us all about the future of mining in northern ontario. It was interesting.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> We had our mens breakfast last week. There's normally a guest speaker afterwards. Last we we had someone telling us all about the future of mining in northern ontario. It was interesting.



Yep, we had a guest speaker as well.  Great guy with one of the most infectious laughs I have ever heard.  All in all a good time.  Just wish I had better luck a the junk yard.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took a drive out to camp to check on things and hopefully bring my flatdeck into town after the 10am service today. Not happening anytime soon. There still a good foot of snow out there on the level. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



Looks like the weight of the recent wet snow snapped the ridgepole I had holding up the tarp over the boat. Didn't appear to damage anything.


----------



## tiredretired

Freezing rain this morning so staying put.  No need to hit the roads and join the driving circus out there.  Anxious to get working outside but winter is still hanging on.  

So, guess I shall go get another cup of coffee and do some internet shopping.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working of course!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Then nurse visit. Then a 1 hour dental appointment. Now a Dr appt. Then pick up our foster daughter at an appointment. Then home for supper. Then take the kids to scouts for an outing. All this on 3 hours sleep due to being in severe pain again. Already can't feel my left foot when I'm walking. When I stop it starts burning.


----------



## Melensdad

Walter is going in for a buff & fluff this morning.

Heading to O'Hare Airport to pick Melen up this evening, then dinner, probably at PF Changs?  

Not sure what I will do in between those things.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Taking one of the rug rats toba dentist appointment at noon. Then home to wait for someone to come pick up a set of old couches downstairs as we decided to replace them with a sofa bed for when company comes to stay.


----------



## Catavenger

Got up did some laundry. Then I had to pick up 2 prescriptions. I have the seizures and can't drive so had to take the bus. I looked at my watch as I was walking out of the house and it showed 8am on the dot. I didn't get home until after 10am.
 The place is less than 2 and a half miles from my house. Granted I did stop for something to eat but that is because I really had to use the restroom. That's not the greatest part of the city (like there is one in Phoenix). So they make people buy something before they open the restroom, (in my case they I promised to buy something) . There are a lot of transients in that area and they don't want them to use it.
Then even though I was tired when I got home I did more laundry.


----------



## pirate_girl

Later I will be going to work.
Right now I am enjoying the new laptop with the new wireless mouse.
I was going to buy a little Logitech,but chose a Microsoft instead.
OMG,so much easier to navigate and do other tasks.

Finally took the time to get to know this new machine.
Not so sure about Microsoft Edge tho.
10 is so much different than 7 --  like still trying to find everything.

Oh, last night a bunch of us went to Old City Prime.
Lovely place!
Got the white fish Oscar for my birthday dinner.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Big storm blew through last night.

Got up this morning and took out the trash. 

Like Melsdad, I've got to take the labradoodle to the groomer at noon.  

Apart from that, I don't know what I'll do today, probably just piddling.  I'll may try to finish my library book as it is due to be returned in a couple of days.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio again. Then out for lunch with the missus. Then home to wait for the nurse. Then take our daughter to an appointment. Been a busy week considering that I can't walk more than 50 ft without my back burning.


----------



## Catavenger

Waiting for a call back from the urologist office. This may be continued in the Rants Forum.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Physio again. Then out for lunch with the missus. Then home to wait for the nurse. Then take our daughter to an appointment. Been a busy week considering that I can't walk more than 50 ft without my back burning.


Squeezed in a wash job for the truck and scooter to get some salt off since its above freezing. Turned on the water outside for the first time this spring. Going to turn it off again from inside to prevent freezing at night.


----------



## Catavenger

Finally got a call back from the urologist office. Dropped my snack answering the phone. Had only talked  to the woman for a few minutes when the phone started beeping and I lost her. 
I called back and told the woman at their office who had answered the phone about this and she said something about having no record of me being called back.
So I had to tell her that I hadn't imagined it!
So now I'm still hungry and waiting for a call back.
Yep this definitely will be continued in the Rant Forum!


----------



## tiredretired

Nothing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trying to stay busy. Started construction on a wall in the basement last night. Our two oldest basically have half the basement to themselves but it was all wide open. Finished but open with no walls. For the past two years they were only separated from the rest of the basement with a temporary wall divider about 5' high and no bedroom door. So a 15 foot wall is being built to close them in. It goes 15' from the outside wall to a support post then another 5' wall from the post to an interior wall where a door will be located.


----------



## MrLiberty

I have been pretty busy of late, with volunteering for a couple of things, and puttering around the apartment getting some spring cleaning done.  I have kind of lost interest in going on the computer like I use to do.  

Life is good, and better things are on the horizon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Trying to stay busy. Started construction on a wall in the basement last night. Our two oldest basically have half the basement to themselves but it was all wide open. Finished but open with no walls. For the past two years they were only separated from the rest of the basement with a temporary wall divider about 5' high and no bedroom door. So a 15 foot wall is being built to close them in. It goes 15' from the outside wall to a support post then another 5' wall from the post to an interior wall where a door will be located.










I did the cutting outside while our second oldest and his uncle screwed things together.


----------



## Catavenger

Again waited for call from urologist off , over to Rant to continue


----------



## EastTexFrank

I didn't do a friggin' thing.   The weather was nice, 65° and cloudless skies but the wind was blowing about 30 mph.  It made it feel really cool and "stuff" was falling out of the trees. 

So, I basically stayed inside and read and played on the computer.  

I've got a busy day planned for tomorrow ... weather permitting.


----------



## pirate_girl

Two storm systems blew through here last night before 9pm.
This was while I was at work.

Loving the new PC but still having some difficulty finding where everything is!
Yesterday it asked for an update for 10 -- dayum  that took forever 
After that, when I rebooted it said the wifi connection was in airplane mode and had to reinstall Adguard.

There are a lot of "extras" that came with this... now I have to figure out what to delete and make it less confusing.

It's going to be a busy day.
Will be going to see the kids later on.


----------



## zekeusa

Had to buy new rubber boots. The mud is pretty bad plus the dog chewed one. Getting those storms from Ohio


----------



## Big Dog

Work ............. it's all I do anymore BUT this afternoon I'm finally gonna play with my latest project hopefully. I bought a used Honda 1100 ACE for my sons to get use to a bigger bike with footboards. Bucket list item to ride with them some day with us all on HD's. I'm going to put engine guard, windshield, handlebars, fix a small oil leak (yep, can you believe it on a Honda) and change all the fluids. Follows is before the changes .............


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing wrong with a honda. They make some great bikes. I'm actually looking into either a spyder or that new honda wing with the dual wheels in the front so I can get back on the open road. As far as I know they are only a prototype right now. 

My day today is packed full of appointments again.


----------



## Melensdad

Apartment hunting yesterday in Bloomington, IN near the I.U.Law School.  

Visited a nice modern complex that is 2 miles from campus.  Very nice, brand new, looked at 2 bedroom and also Studio style units.  While we were assured there were some law students living there, it was a bit removed from everything.

Visited an interesting 2 bedroom unit in downtown.  Walking distance to the law school.  Landlord has his office downstairs, very nice people.  The good thing is it is a small quiet, historic building with lots of character, great woodwork, high ceilings, etc.  But they said homeless people walked by all the time, area was a bit rough.  Appeared to be an 'up & coming' area.  

Visited an interesting 2 bedroom unit on the other side of downtown.  Also walking distance to the law school.  Its in a perfect location, small quiet, historic building with lots of character.  Inside is pretty much white walls and modern cabinets, so not the historic charm of the building on the rougher side of downtown.  But this one is on the main road with bars, cafes, shops, etc ... but literally on the very end of that street so its NOT in the middle of the noise, its across from the Park Hyatt hotel, around the corner from the Hilton Garden.  So a nice area, we walked around there last night and it seemed safe, lots of students about but not a rowdy crowd.  So that building is her 1st choice for living if we can get an apartment.



TODAY Melen is at the law school meeting professors, talking to current students, etc.  Its pretty much an all day event.  The lovely Mrs_Bob is laying in bed with a stomach bug.  So I'm sitting in a mostly dark hotel room playing on the computer.  We arranged for a late check out so we have until 2pm to get out of the room.  Hopefully grab lunch at that time if she is feeling better?


----------



## tiredretired

Clearing a foot of heavy wet snow this morning.  At least the snow blower was able to take care of it.  Now it is turning to rain. At least I won't have to shovel rain.  

Next up, taking some measurements for a new mantle for the fireplace, then order the wood at the mill.  I think we will go with Vermont Rock Maple and have it milled, kiln dried and planed so all I have to do is install it.  Easy peasey.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Apartment hunting yesterday in Bloomington, IN near the I.U.Law School.



I suppose that we will be in the same position very soon only in Dallas.


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> I suppose that we will be in the same position very soon only in Dallas.



Thank God those days are over for me.  12 years of private school and 4 years at UMass Amherst for my son almost broke me.


----------



## zekeusa

Happy B-Day PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

Made a huge breakfast casserole this morning for brunch.
I'll be marching up and down the basement stairs doing laundry for a couple of hours.
Nothing major planned for today-- I am off til Monday.

Yesterday was grand; spent the day with Kasey and Jeff.
He took me to dinner at Sweetwater Chophouse, a place I highly recommend if any of you make it up Defiance way in your travels.

Thanks zeke


----------



## Doc

Heading to Cleveland for dinner and a birthday party with younger bother and sister (twins) and their families. Should be lots of fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hmmm. Lets see. Forgot to take my pain pills last night. So my day started at 3:30am in pain. After a groggy breakfast I made a trip to the border to pick up a new set of rotors pads and an upper control arm for the truck, some wind deflectors for the new yukon, and a sprakly new guitar for me. Came home and hung out till I had to play the service at 5. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Lazy day, and quite relaxing.
We've been watching Animal Planet {Rocky Mountain Vet and The Zoo) and picking around instead of doing any cooking.

Here is the laptop I have.
Windows 10 isn't that bad once you get to know it's evil ways.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> Thank God those days are over for me.  12 years of private school and 4 years at UMass Amherst for my son almost broke me.



This is for my grand daughter in Scotland who just got accepted to SMU to do her Masters in Law for foreign qualified lawyers.  She graduates in July and heads to Dallas in August.  

I probably won't get off scot free but it's her parents who will carry the load.  They're not hurting too bad.  Her dad makes a very good living in the oilfield and her mother is a college lecturer in international accounting.  So they may have to sell one of their BMWs.  Nobody needs three of them anyway.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> This is for my grand daughter in Scotland who just got accepted to SMU to do her Masters in Law for foreign qualified lawyers.  She graduates in July and heads to Dallas in August.
> 
> I probably won't get off scot free but it's her parents who will carry the load.  They're not hurting too bad.  Her dad makes a very good living in the oilfield and her mother is a college lecturer in international accounting.  So they may have to sell one of their BMWs.  Nobody needs three of them anyway.



Good luck.

I found an apartment, will find out tomorrow if we can arrange the lease over the phone as we are back home.

Got home from Church a little while ago.  They had a PEROGI sale in the vestibule   Bought 4 dozen  

Heading to the airport with Melen in less than an hour.  The lovely Mrs_Bob is sick, she will not be coming to the airport.  Ate something in Bloomington that did not agree with her


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to second Mass today.
Not much else planned except for being chief cook at dinner time.
Cottage pie!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the 5pm service yesterday where I play. At the 10am service now where my wife sings. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## waybomb

Fastened 4 of 5 mounting brackets for a new awning, using 7" lag bolts into 4 layers of wooden beam. 
Went to the fifth, the end one, and found the the beam ends and block begins. I need to find a local place selling Red Head 5/8" LDT fasteners. Home Depot and the Ace does not carry them. Only need 2.

Then pulled the counters out of the master bath. Should get the new marble next weekend. But I told my granite guy no rush. We'll see.


----------



## pirate_girl

ugh.. plop plop- fizz fizz..
Heavy dinner, then dessert that was too inviting.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally slept a full night in over a week. Did I mention how much I hate this damp weather?  Now both feet are flaring up. Turning red and swollen and can't walk on them. Yesterday my step tracker only registered 478 steps for a 24 hr period. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yesterday my step tracker only registered 478 steps for a 24 hr period.



I probably did less than that yesterday.  Thunder storms started rolling through here in the early hours and didn't quit until late afternoon.

Not much going to happen this morning.  Got a Rotary lunch meeting and then a bunch of running around town to do.  I've got to remember to pick up the Simazine pre-emergent weedkiller from the feed store.  Then, it's off to Northern Tool in Tyler to pick up my new gas caddy and filter system.  Northern Tool wanted almost $200 to deliver it to the house but would deliver it free to their store.  Guess which option I chose?  Right!!!  Their store is just over 30 miles away.  If I get back early enough we may even put it together this evening and start transferring gas in to it tomorrow.


----------



## stigger

Working. building a pressure tank for a feedyard. They pump water to it, boost the pressure, and pump it on. 5' diameter, 10' tall, 1/4" plate. Lots of welding.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio followed by a follow up with my surgeon. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

I am spending today having a migraine headache.


----------



## Melensdad

stigger said:


> Working. building a pressure tank for a feedyard. They pump water to it, boost the pressure, and pump it on. 5' diameter, 10' tall, 1/4" plate. Lots of welding.



Now I understand your screen name


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> I am spending today having a migraine headache.


I've had one for a week since I found out about the week of tests they have planned in Toronto. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good sleep in-then went to Van Wert to shop at Marsh grocery.
Then to Wendy's for a late lunch.

It's drab and warm outside.
Might take a walk later before the rain moves in.
I am close to my church now.. just down the street and the cemetery (a nice place to walk).

Hope your aching gourd feels better soon, Bob.


----------



## Melensdad

I used to get migraines all the time.  Run in the family.  But now I only get a couple doozies each year.

Guess today is my lucky day.  

Maybe I should go buy a lottery ticket


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah, I did take a walk but it rained a little while doing so.

Radar shows some thundershowers coming this way from Muncie, Indiana.

Snow?! this coming Thursday.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Spent the early afternoon at the ENT, trying to find out whether or not he could help me stop being a mouth-breather.  He feels a surgery to correct my devious septum (yes, Lollie, I know) has a better than 90% chance of success.  As long as he's in there he's going to fix a couple of other things.  He has me scheduled for the knife on May 3rd.

After that Dragonfly Lady and I went to Lawrence for a few grocery items we can't get here and tried _El Potro_, a new Mexican place.  Outstanding and authentic northern Mexican fare!  It goes on our list of places to revisit.  Once sated we went shopping for some new clothes for the Lady; she is losing weight, slowly and steadily, and seems to feel that her pants falling down around her ankles isn't attractive, especially in public - go figure.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> I used to get migraines all the time.  Run in the family.  But now I only get a couple doozies each year.



You have my sympathies.  In my 70 years I've had exactly 5 of them and haven't had one for over 20 years.  Why people who have them regularly don't put a gun to their head to make them stop, I don't know.  Darn, those things hurt.


----------



## tiredretired

I suffered with migraines most of my life.  Finally in my late 40's they came out with Imetrex which really helped.  Since I retired, my Migraines went away and I have not had one in 7 years.  

I always took my work very seriously.  Maybe too much so, I guess.

Rainy and cold and borderline snow out so sitting by the fire, watch some TV with the dog.  She likes Animal Planet.


----------



## Melensdad

I just pooped.  I lit 19 candles … I’d light more but we ran out.  Sprayed Fabreeze.  The dog was at the door begging to go outside; I think she might have passed out from the fumes, she is motionless.  A fly fell off the wall, dead before he hit the ground.  

On the bright side my head feels a lot better 

From the time I was 5 until I was about 30 I had serious migraines.  Typically more than 1 a week.  Went to a specialist and took Beta Blockers as well as started a diet calendar tracking everything I ate and every time I developed a headache.  

Looked for patterns over time.

Some foods triggered a headache within hours.  Others the next day.  

Triggers included chocolate, peanuts, citrus, tomato, anything with yeast (bread to beer), fermented anything, processed meats (pretty much any lunchmeat, salami, sausages, etc), cheeses, onions, etc.  Basically pizza was a death sentence.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning then a quick trip to home depot for door moldings. Hopefully we'll finish up the wall downstairs. I insulated it for sound this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

For dinner tonight I made a mess.

Honestly followed the recipe from DELISH.  It didn't work out.  Don't know why.  But its just a nasty mess of noodles, milk, clumpy cheese, mushrooms and chicken in a big pot.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> For dinner tonight I made a mess.
> 
> Honestly followed the recipe from DELISH.  It didn't work out.  Don't know why.  But its just a nasty mess of noodles, milk, clumpy cheese, mushrooms and chicken in a big pot.



But what does it taste like? 

If it tastes good, turn out the lights, light a few candles and serve.


----------



## tiredretired

Watched the weather tonight and it is supposed to rain all week until Sunday.  Dayum, I need to get some outside work done and time in the salvage yard looking to parts.  Can't do either one in the rain, or at least won't.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> But what does it taste like?
> 
> If it tastes good, turn out the lights, light a few candles and serve.



I've eaten worse but it was not great.  The sauce never thickened.  The cheese seemed to curdle.  Walter enjoyed the chicken pieces I gave her.  But I tossed it in the trash.  

The lovely Mrs_Bob is at the YMCA with her sister swimming tonight.  I texted her to let her know she should stop at McDonald's on the way home.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> For dinner tonight I made a mess.
> 
> Honestly followed the recipe from DELISH.  It didn't work out.  Don't know why.  But its just a nasty mess of noodles, milk, clumpy cheese, mushrooms and chicken in a big pot.



Sounds almost like an alfredo pasta dish.

I worked today and am freaking beat.
Won't go into the new admission who has joined us for respite care other than saying the guy is an out of control ass- all 6ft1 260 lbs of him.

Won't have to deal with him much longer.
I was warned at shift change during report; 
" Girl, you're gonna love this dude"

Anyway, it's time for bed in Lollie land-- as they say, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> I texted her to let her know she should stop at McDonald's on the way home.



Now that is the ultimate admission of defeat.  It couldn't possibly have been that bad.  

And then again, maybe it was.  Happy Big Mac Mrs Bob.


----------



## Melensdad

NOT COOKING TONIGHT

Tonight I'm picking up 75 pieces of fried chicken at the local grocery store and taking it to the high school.

We have our annual Fencing Team Banquet tonight.  

Not a fan of banquets, not even for my own team.  Starts at 5.  Hope it ends by 7.  

I only have 1 senior leaving, and she is a girl I will miss.  She's our first Saber captain ever, named her captain when she was a sophomore.  Also my best fencer.  I've become an extended member of her family, especially since her mom was killed 2 years ago in a car crash.  Saying goodbye to her fencing career will be tough.  But I'll still see her & her family a few times a year.  Plus, her little sister is in 8th grade and already fences on my team.  And its likely that she and Melen will be attending the same college.  She is going to IU for college and it looks like Melen will be attending IU Law.  So I'll probably take her out to dinner a couple times a year when the lovely Mrs_Bob and I go down to IU to visit Mel.







pirate_girl said:


> Sounds almost like an alfredo pasta dish.


Sort of.  Used evaporated milk and cheese.  Milk was mixed with chicken broth to cook the pasta, ended up with some extra liquid that never thickened.  When I added the parmesan cheese to 'melt it into the sauce' it never really melted so never integrated so there were just tiny clumps of cheese.

Looked really nasty.

Taste was NOT terrible.  It was edible but foul looking.

Picked out some of the chicken and ate that.  Walter had some too.  Tossed out the rest.  I figured it was not too expensive of a waste.  Noodles are cheap.  The mushrooms might have been the most expensive ingredient after the chicken, but Walter & I salvaged much of the chicken.




EastTexFrank said:


> Now that is the ultimate admission of defeat.  It couldn't possibly have been that bad.
> 
> And then again, maybe it was.  Happy Big Mac Mrs Bob.



Yup.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I dragged my crippled butt down to my other physio place this morning for my weekly appointment working on the crps. Then rushed back to pick up our daughter for an orthodontist appointment. Next was a trip to the pharmacy to pick up more bandages for the gaping wound on my stomach. Then picked up some finishing nails for the trim on the wall downstairs. Now home to wait for our daughter to bring her across the city for an appointment. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Well it did storm here mighty, but nothing all _that_ bad.
It's windy and will be the same tomorrow with yes.. snow coming.

Had a busy, but not real bad day at work.
Mr. Tough was The Quiet Man for me.
Perhaps it's because he knew I preferred talking to him instead of trying to tell him how it's going to be during his stay.
Heck, he spent the duration of my HS med pass telling me about his days in the Army- followed me all the way down the hall too.

We ordered pizzas for dinner to share.


----------



## Melensdad

6:30am and the wind is blowing hard here.  Light rain to go with it.  Weatherman said it should have stopped blowing several hours ago.  Now they revised the forecast and said it will continue for another 4 hours for Chicago and north, but those of us on the south edge of Lake Michigan can expect high winds until 4pm this afternoon.

Looks like the winds may have a moderating affect on the temps.  Snow was predicted but we didn't get any.  They are now saying 40% chance of snow, but not until tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Rise and shine ( not so much the shine).
The weather is crappy.
I'll be making a big batch of chicken and sausage gumbo this afternoon for dinner.
Then watching Big Bang and Blue Bloods somewhere on the tube.
I swear to God, if one cat jumps on the kitchen counter today- they're gonna get it.


----------



## bczoom

pirate_girl said:


> I swear to God, if one cat jumps on the kitchen counter today- they're gonna get it.


The gumbo will already be on the stove.  Cleaning cats is fast/easy so you can get them in the gumbo quickly.


----------



## pirate_girl

bczoom said:


> The gumbo will already be on the stove.  Cleaning cats is fast/easy so you can get them in the gumbo quickly.





Oh don't get me wrong, Jane's cats are adorable.. and loveable.
I draw the line at them being anywhere near food or ON anything.
Nocturnal shitheads.. up all night "talking" and skulking. lol


----------



## tiredretired

Still raining and 35 degrees.  Actually a combination of rain and sleet.  Gassed up the Sonata and froze to death with the wind.  Another quiet day in paradise.


----------



## stigger

Melensdad said:


> Now I understand your screen name



What do you make of it?














S=first letter of my name
tigger = my favorite welding procedure. TIG welding (google it)


----------



## waybomb

stigger said:


> What do you make of it?
> S=first letter of my name
> tigger = my favorite welding procedure. TIG welding (google it)



What do you work on?

My kid does exotics (Lambo, Ferrari, R8) and other cars using GTAW exclusively.
Stainless, Ti, Al.
He's the Bullseye turbo dealer for south Fl. as well.
A couple of his work:


----------



## tiredretired

stigger said:


> What do you make of it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S=first letter of my name
> tigger = my favorite welding procedure. *TIG welding (google it)*



Don't need to.  I worked on nuclear power plants as an IBEW electrician.  I am familiar with the process and have more then one stainless belt buckle made during the down time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working (for the next 4 days).

Is it 10pm yet?


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Working (for the next 4 days).
> 
> Is it 10pm yet?



Making Potato soup as the weather continues to be rainy and dreary and damp.  Think I shall brave the elements later and change the light bulbs in my fog lamps on my truck from white light to yellow, hoping that helps me see better at night.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No appointments today outside of the house. Instead I have a 4 freaking hour long occupational therapy in home assessment in a few minutes. Not looking forward to it. Tired of proving to the world how f-cking crippled I am after my accident. Doesn't help that my legs aren't working so great today and I can barely stand. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Good day, just browsing 'til sleep time.

12:09 AM.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up since 2:30am in pain. Ain't life grand?  All this from a 3 hour assessment sitting in my lazyboy. And they expect me to fly to Toronto in May for a whole week of testing?  I barely survived this and now I have to fly to the butthole of Canada and get up at 5am for a lovely 2hour taxi ride to get to a 4 hour appointment. Followed by a 3 hour taxi ride to get to another 2 hour appointment in the afternoon. This is only the first day. 

I just had a funny thought. Wonder what would happen if I try to get on the plane with a tens machine strapped to me with the pads attached to my back?


----------



## Melensdad

Up at 4:45, had to pee.  Went into the extra room, turned on the TV and dozed lightly so as not to wake up the house.

Just came in from the workshop, pulled the big mower deck out of its winter spot.  That will allow my wife to drive the lawn tractor out today.  She plans to do some mowing but the grass is pretty wet.  Rained every day for a week, ground is soft & muddy in the lower spots.  

Probably be washing the mud off the lawn tractor late this afternoon!

At lunch I'm meeting some of my shooting group for burgers and brews.

When I get back I hope to pull out the big tractor, remove the snowblower for the summer, install the big mower deck ... and then park it until the ground dries up a bit.

Probably starting the yard clean up too.  Cutting down the tall decorative grasses that die back in the winter, cleaning leaves out of the flower beds, blah blah blah ...

Actually I'd like to sell this house and downsize.  Maybe a 1700-2100 square foot house on a couple acres?  Or a seaside condo?  Or both!

"Red Hots" on the grill for dinner tonight.  Love those things.  But since getting diagnosed with high blood pressure I've really been watching my sodium intake and those big spicy hot dogs are loaded with salt.


----------



## Angelface

Laying here trying to recover from last night. Thank you to whoever deleted my thread.. I'm so sorry... I wasn't exactly sober when I wrote that and just kept getting worse.

I read everyone's posts and think God why can't I get my life together and have days as such. Instead of surrounding myself with others who toy with my emotions and take advantage of me at any chance they get. 

My heart for others is stronger than my mind can think and it does nothing but get me in trouble every time. I think it's best I just become a hermit for awhile. That way I don't have to worry about hair and makeup anyways lol and nothing but comfies and a can of rainbow chip frosting... this is going to be my weekend. I'm gonna start a relationship with Netflix also...


----------



## tiredretired

Yet another crappy day weather wise.  Cold, snowy and damp.  On the bright side, starting tomorrow, sun and 60-70 degrees so back outside working after a 5 day hiatus.

I can't wait for spring to arrive on a more permanent basis.    The last 5 days have given me a case of cabin fever.


----------



## Melensdad

70 degrees at 5pm.  

Beautiful day here.

Got the blower off the tractor.  Got the mower deck on the tractor.  Thankfully too wet to mow most areas.  Did get some of the dry(er) areas done.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a wonderful day at work!
Toward the end of my shift at the desk, we always have the biggy screen TV on.
At that time it's normally PBS for the strays to watch Lawrence Welk and Antiques Roadshow.

I was surprised to see The Smithereens on in concert.
So I sat there wrapping up the day, charting and jamming. lol

Infinity Hall Live: The Smithereens
http://www.pbs.org/video/2074757223/

Oh, chili and grilled cheese for dinner from the kitchen.
Monica made me two grilled cheeses, she always does.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another rough night. Up at 1 3 5 then 7 for the day. For the past 4 days both feet have been numb. And walking feels like I'm walking on blisters. At the 10am service then heading to camp to get the boat and truck camper. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting here with belVita biscuits and coffee- crusing the 'net.

Working later.
I'll skip church this morning... oh no!
Not feeling it.


----------



## Melensdad

On my 2nd donut.

Went to early mass, lady across the other side of the church fell over and an ambulance was called.  Not sure what happened.  Ambulance was there with her when we left.  She seemed alert and fine.  Sitting in a wheel chair and talking.  Probably 45 years old.  Appeared healthy.  Maybe she had been fasting, over tired?  

Luna the Akita puppy is coming over for a 'play date' with Walter this afternoon.  Hoping all goes well and the dogs get along.

Left wrist hurts like hell, been giving me problems for the past few weeks.  Damn arthritis!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got dressed and went to church this morning.  Enjoyed it.  

After church stopped and had lunch at a place in town.  I remembered why I don't ever eat lunch there.  I'll eat breakfast occasionally and dinner on a Friday or Saturday evenings when they serve steaks (the only two nights that they are open) but never lunch.  I ordered the lunch special, beef with brown gravy, mashed potatoes, black-eyed peas and cornbread.  When they brought it out, the meat was stone cold.  I had to send it back.  It was inedible.  After they nuked it, it was a little better but still not good.  

I'll probably goof off for the rest of the day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good day for me.
I'll probably stay up a little later tonight since I've got tomorrow off.
The gang are in the living room watching telly.
I'm in my cat-free space bedroom with the door shut lol
Their son Mike got his long hair shaved .. when I came in the house he goes, so what do you think?
I said where is Mike and what have you done with him.
Love that kid. He calls me Aunt Lolliekins.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another round of physio this morning. Meeting with my lawyer this afternoon. Then our workers for both foster agencies. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

77 degrees today so decided to change the sway bar bushings and links on my pickup so I can get it inspected.  Had a link missing that broke and that is a no no when it comes to state vehicle inspections.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Then sat on my butt all day doing absolutely nothing as my feet lose feeling after a couple minutes standing. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

It was a busy day around here.
Moved some of my stuff to Jane and Larry's garage from the storage unit.
I cleaned my room, then made linguine in meat sauce with garlic toast.

Lightning is my new pet.
Yes, that darn cat has adopted me. lol
Scratches the bedroom door when I close it.
Follows me everywhere, looks out the window from the couch when I go away.

Goofball!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No appointments today for me. Only a dental appointment for our second oldest. No real plans. Guess we'll see how I feel once I get mobile. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Not doing much today.  Been working like an Army mule the past 3 days so I think I will just kick back, take life easy and take the dog for a walk.


----------



## EastTexFrank

That'll be me today too.  After the storms and 4" of rain everything outside is still wet and the ground is soft.  I need to mow but that'll have to wait until tomorrow or maybe even Friday.  

When I took the trash out this morning, the Gator was down in the barn so I thought that I'd use the truck.  Darned thing wouldn't start.  I may go play with that this afternoon.


----------



## Melensdad

Getting ready to head out of town tomorrow to visit Melen for a long Easter holiday.

For the life of me I know I need to go buy something but I can't recall what the heck it is that we need to take with us.  

Got out suitcases.  
Cancelled tickets on United.
Filled Audi with diesel.
House in W-S is rented, got confirmation.  
No f-ing clue what I need to buy, guess I'll drive around until I remember?


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Getting ready to head out of town tomorrow to visit Melen for a long Easter holiday.
> 
> For the life of me I know I need to go buy something but I can't recall what the heck it is that we need to take with us.
> 
> Got out suitcases.
> *Cancelled tickets on United.*
> Filled Audi with diesel.
> House in W-S is rented, got confirmation.
> No f-ing clue what I need to buy, guess I'll drive around until I remember?



Good idea! 

Showered, lunch packed and getting ready for a glorious day of playing nursey.
Nice weather today.
The rabbits are out in force.
Spied one near the red tulips a little while ago.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> It was a busy day around here.
> Moved some of my stuff to Jane and Larry's garage from the storage unit.
> I cleaned my room, then made linguine in meat sauce with garlic toast.
> 
> Lightning is my new pet.
> Yes, that darn cat has adopted me. lol
> Scratches the bedroom door when I close it.
> Follows me everywhere, looks out the window from the couch when I go away.
> 
> Goofball!



Cute white socks!


----------



## tiredretired

We ended up at the flooring center looking at new carpet for the living room and agonizing over paint chips at the paint store.  We now have reams of carpet and paint samples to check out in various lighting conditions.  

Oh, the trials and tribulations of the happily married man.


----------



## Melensdad

Picked up my taxes from the accountant.

I owe more ... hell I might need to go back to work :-(


----------



## pirate_girl

Couldn't have asked for a better day.
Smooth and no issues on B-east.

I always ask/tell my aides after shift change and rounds "What are we going to do?"
A collective reply follows: "Keep them off the floor"

Yes indeed.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Picked up my taxes from the accountant.
> 
> I owe more ... hell I might need to go back to work :-(



You should stop making so much and then it wouldn't be a problem.   

The truck wouldn't start this morning so when the sun broke through after lunch I thought that I'd go work on it.  The reason I hate working on the truck is that the hood release lever doesn't pop the hood and it usually takes an hour of fiddling at least to get it open before you can even start to work.  Today I had an epiphany ... move the darned lever.  It took about 15 minutes to get the lever loose and relocate it to get more leverage and poof, it popped right open.  While the battery was charging I ran in to town and got a new air filter.  Once everything was installed, fired it up and the 18-year ol' black beauty is running like a charm.  I may need to get 2 new batteries sometime soon but it won't be tomorrow.  Batteries are so darned expensive these days.


----------



## tiredretired

Painting the brick on the fireplace. Almost done.  Waiting patiently for the mill to kiln dry the mantle.  That takes two weeks.  Then cut in down to size and hand plane.  Once that is done, wifey wants to beat the shit out of it with a chain    to distress it and make it look old.  

Nobody ever had to beat the shit out of me with a chain to make me look old.  I managed that on my own.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> You should stop making so much and then it wouldn't be a problem.


I'm not trying, sometimes shit happens


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I have 4 days off now.
Today's shift went by pretty fast.

Triduum is forthcoming. 
Tomorrow, I'll attend Good Friday services.

Our church kids are going to have living stations of the cross, then the
solemn service will begin.
Tomorrow I'll fast and have only an egg salad sandwich and juice.

Lightning was standing by the back door waiting for me tonight.
How did he know I stopped at Chief supermarket and got him some treats?


----------



## EastTexFrank

I washed and waxed the truck.  For being 18-years old it still looks pretty good although the paint on the hood is starting to fail.  

I washed and waxed the RV.  I didn't get up on the roof and power wash and treat it but I'll do that when we get back from Fredericksburg and before I cover it up until late August/September when we go to Colorado. 

I'm a tired little puppy today ... but happy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We will be off to the 9:30am service today. It's a different service. More of a play than a service. Then its downstairs to make easter gardens with the kids. 

We'll head home for lunch then send our foster daughter for a visit overnight with her sister. Supper will be at my aunt's house. Tonight we have another girl flying in to visit her sisters. She'll be with us for a week. 

Other than that not much happening today.


----------



## tiredretired

Up at 5:30 this morning and was greeted with the dog having thrown up on the living room carpet.  The carpet is a short timer with wifey having finalized the new one but still.....gotta clean it!!  

Going to order a new set of KYB Gas-Adjust shocks for the truck.  They have a rebate program going on so that will be 40 bucks off.  

I changed the sway bar bushings and links the other day with Energy Suspension Polyurethane.  She doesn't lean as much now into the corners.  I should just slow down.  LMAO.


----------



## MrLiberty

Some friends are throwing me a little party tonight so it's pizza, beer and cards.  At 62 I still feel like a kid, of course the body is breaking down.


----------



## Melensdad

Sitting in our AirBNB rental house in North Carolina.  Wife and daughter are out shopping for supplies for an Easter dinner with a bunch of Wake Forest college students.  

Going for Sushi tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice day!
Perfect weather for walking after church, and then again just a little while ago.

Went shopping for the Easter ham.
We'll also be having mashed potatoes,creamed onions, corn, green beans, tossed salad, dinner rolls, deviled eggs and red velvet cake with whipped cream frosting.

I went to the VFW Ladies Easter bake sale and picked up some goodies to take along as well.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Perhaps I should put this in the rant thread.

Got up this morning and went to the eye clinic at just before 9 o'clock for a check up.  The glaucoma doctor is only at the clinic in our little town on Fridays but it saves me a 30 mile drive to Tyler.  Just after 9 the nurse calls me in and we go through all the tests, take pictures and check the pressure in my eyes.  Everything is good, my eyes haven't changed and the daily drops are keeping the pressure in my eyes in check so no chance of glaucoma but I have to wait until the doctor reviews everything.

Here's where my blood pressure starts to rise.  At 9:20 I'm ushered in to a waiting room.  I watch 2 episodes of some fix it flip it show on the TV.  After about an hour I'm called and ushered in to another examination room and told the doctor will be right with me.  30 minutes later I'm still sitting there staring at the wall.  Right about now I'm getting right royally pissed.  Almost on the stroke of 11 the doctor walks in and asks me how I'm doing?  I tell him I'm really puzzled because I've been sitting here trying to figure out he can possibly be running 2 hours behind for a 9 o'clock appointment.  Oh!!!  He's been really busy.  I tell him that so am I and my time is as valuable to me as his is to him.  That's where we reach a sort of armed truce.  5 minutes later he's done with me and I'm on my way.  

Lord, I hate being treated like that.  I hate having to wait 2 hours for 5 minutes of his time and being expected to pay for for the privilege.  And this wasn't the first time.  I think that I need to find myself a new eye doctor, one who treats his patients with some respect, because this isn't worth the aggravation.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I do believe that they have a blacklist at emerg and my name is on it after my latest trip their which was similar to yours. Seriously. After 5 freaking hours sitting there waiting they checked my vitals and had concerns about high blood pressure?!?#?  What the heck did they expect?


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> Perhaps I should put this in the rant thread.
> 
> Got up this morning and went to the eye clinic at just before 9 o'clock for a check up.  The glaucoma doctor is only at the clinic in our little town on Fridays but it saves me a 30 mile drive to Tyler.  Just after 9 the nurse calls me in and we go through all the tests, take pictures and check the pressure in my eyes.  Everything is good, my eyes haven't changed and the daily drops are keeping the pressure in my eyes in check so no chance of glaucoma but I have to wait until the doctor reviews everything.
> 
> Here's where my blood pressure starts to rise.  At 9:20 I'm ushered in to a waiting room.  I watch 2 episodes of some fix it flip it show on the TV.  After about an hour I'm called and ushered in to another examination room and told the doctor will be right with me.  30 minutes later I'm still sitting there staring at the wall.  Right about now I'm getting right royally pissed.  Almost on the stroke of 11 the doctor walks in and asks me how I'm doing?  I tell him I'm really puzzled because I've been sitting here trying to figure out he can possibly be running 2 hours behind for a 9 o'clock appointment.  Oh!!!  He's been really busy.  I tell him that so am I and my time is as valuable to me as his is to him.  That's where we reach a sort of armed truce.  5 minutes later he's done with me and I'm on my way.
> 
> Lord, I hate being treated like that.  I hate having to wait 2 hours for 5 minutes of his time and being expected to pay for for the privilege.  And this wasn't the first time.  I think that I need to find myself a new eye doctor, one who treats his patients with some respect, because this isn't worth the aggravation.



Yup, that is no fun.  I remember years ago, Seinfeld did a show about doctors.  George cancelled a doctor's appt. and got charged for it.  A little while later the Doctor cancelled George and he tried to charge them.  Funny as hell and he would not let it go.

I have to say though Frank, you are a better man then me.  I get pissed off and just say screw it and I would drive the 30 minutes and then some to Tyler.  I know that because I too live in a small town and deal with a local clinic and more then once jumped into that truck and drove to Williston or South Burlington which is about 30 minutes give or take.

Patience is one virtue I have never been gifted with an abundance of.


----------



## pirate_girl

Chillin'...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's our annual fishfry at the church today. I USED to serve at it and help out all day. Pretty much useless now. Can't do much to help anymore.


----------



## tiredretired

Getting things together for Easter Dinner.  Have some folks coming over.  Made Banana Cake w Cream Frosting and a traditional Easter dessert for us Rice Pudding. 

Then I washed and waxed the truck and now I am tired.


----------



## Melensdad

Woke up, started preparing food for tomorrow.  Then went out to do some wine shopping while the girls went to have their nails done.  Picked up a case of assorted wine to take home.  

Grabbed lunch, now back at the AirBnB house just outside the WF campus.  Cooking more for tomorrow.

Also found a possible dog.  Not an Akita.  This one is an Australian Shepherd.  A little longer fur, but a little smaller of a breed.  50-60# instead of 90#+   This is NOT a rescue.  There is a breeder not far from our home.  He has pups.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The bunny is hiding the eggs for the kiddies. I've been sitting in pain all evening with my foot flared up again. I hate this crps. Feels like my whole foot is a blister ready to pop.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I went to Rotary recycling at the Walmart car park.  I've been doing this for years and years.  It's a chance to get together with old friends and BS each other.  

Came home and set about mowing.  It took all afternoon but I got it done.  Sorted out the well pump and turned on the lawn sprinklers.  If I get it wet enough I may not have to do anything tomorrow.   

I'm told that I'm going to Easter Services tomorrow.  Christ may have risen, we'll see if I can!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to our vigil mass last night (packed)!
Was going to go again this morning but won't be doing that.

Jeff and Kasey will be stopping in to eat and visit later this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the 10am service along with all the twofers(ones that only go to church Christmas and easter) and think they are better than the rest of us. Went for a visit with my family for an hour or so. Now home with my foot up as it's already flared up.


----------



## pirate_girl

The weather cooperated even though the forecast said rain/storms.

19 of us in all (plus one darling mini-Pinscher named Eliza Jane) with plenty of food to go around and some to send home with guests.
Nice to have family around me and some new peeps I'd never met.

Jane and I just finished the dishes and cleaning up the house.

They have MC Music Choice blaring in the living room television, so
I made my way the quiet place (but I can still hear it in here) lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_3l7H0wSXQto"]Aerosmith - Dream On - 8/13/1994 - Woodstock 94 (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## EastTexFrank

Went to Easter Service this morning.  Listened to one of the most amazing duets that I've heard in a long, long time.  The choir master has a beautiful voice but a lady who recently retired to our little town with her family sings in the choir.  She toured with and was a back-up singer for Tammy Faye and Jim Bakker on their TV show for years.  I know, I know but she has an amazing set of pipes.  Absolutely outstanding.  

For someone who spends most of their life in jeans/shorts and T-shirts, I kinda enjoy getting dressed up for church.  Strange!!!!  

Didn't do much for the rest of the day, just goofed off.  It was nice!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our church hires a horn quartet group to play the Christmas and easter services. So we have the organ and choir at the front of the church and four horns playing from the balcony at the back. Occasionally they have someone accompanying on flute. It really ads to the service. 

I still play guitar every Saturday evening there. Our band has 4 members. 3 of us playing acoustic guitar and singing and one operating the overhead and singing. We're starting to do some 4 part harmony on a few songs we do. It's a different service and more contemporary and upbeat to appeal to more people.


----------



## tiredretired

Carpet guy came over this morning to take measurements.  The guy was driving a brand new Dodge Challenger 392 Hemi T/A.  Now I'm thinking, how much is this carpet going to cost me to pay for that hot rod.  Beautiful beast of a car, but I'm thinking if I am going to pay for that bad boy, it can at least be parked in my garage.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lazy day around here.
Watched some goofy shark movie earlier- Ozark Sharks (painful/baaaad acting) lol

Went and spent some time with an old gal friend whom I went to school with.
Found she lives at the end of this street. 

No cooking today. Everyone picked around in the fridge and freezer.
Just threw in a load of laundry.
Did a thorough bath and kitchen clean.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rough day for me. Barely made it out to the garage earlier. I've been feeling numbness in my feet for a couple weeks now it's spread to my lower legs. I'm guessing something is flared up in my back again affecting my sciatic nerve.


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Angelface

Woke up really depressed this morning.. Going to find something to do to lift my spirits.. I just don't know what


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today started with heavy snow which turned to rain. It's been pouring all day. I won't complain though. We need it. Went to physio. Came home and played guitar for an hour or so. Got a recall done on our new washing machine. Went out for a quick appointment this afternoon. Nothing much exciting.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Was at the doctor's office at 8:15 for annual physical.  I got all the fasting blood work drawn and they sent me off to have breakfast.  Back at 10:00 for doctor consultation.  Sat and chatted to her for a long time, it was a slow day.  Got the thumbs up except that I still have to supply a stool sample.  That'll be fun.

Thought about going for lunch but decided to get my running around done in town.  Got a new battery for the little tractor and loaded up on dog kibble.  Our brand was on super discount which meant that it only cost 3 times what it is worth.  I don't know why I started feeding these dogs premium, organic, no corn, no soy, blessed by the Almighty, dog food.  Now they literally turn their noses up at anything else.  

Got home and installed the new battery.  Fired it up.  Got it positioned on the trailer ready to tie down.  Dropped the bucket on to the deck and hydraulic fluid spurted everywhere.  Now I need a new hose.  Got the tractor off the trailer and nursed it back down to the barn and removed the burst hose.  I was covered in hydraulic fluid so I decided that was enough for today and headed for the shower.  

We'll start anew tomorrow when hopefully I'll be in a better mood.


----------



## tiredretired

Changed the rear shocks on the truck.  OEM type for FX/4 = stiffer then Dads.  The first one, OK, cut the nylon strap and got the bottom bolt through as it extended.  Perfect.  The second one, I dropped the bolt as it was extending. Shit.  I used a small hydraulic jack to compress it back to the botttom bracket and got the bolt in.   No way that shock compresses by hand. 

Of course, I hurt my left arm in the process trying to muscle it first before giving up and doing it the smart way.  So now my left arm is killing me.  Hopefully it feels better tomorrow so I can tackle the front.  

Bitch getting old, then add dumb and stubborn and it's a bad mix.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've done that before changing a shock. 

Today I had a big fat 0 for appointments for the first time in a month it seems. So I installed the battery in the boat. Changed the cable ends as they were corroded. Installed the fish finder. Greased the motor and changed the lower end oil. Put the muffs on her and hit the starter button. Fired right up and ran perfectly. I found a tear in the boat cover so repaired that. The boat is now ready for the water. 

Tonight we are heading to the kids "boys n girls club" down the street for an open house appreciation event.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spent half my shift on A east and the second half on rehab.

We had some brief thunderstorms pass by with more coming overnight and possibly a severe storm chance tomorrow afternoon.

Hopefully I'll get back from shopping before that happens.
Tomorrow is my day off before the long 4 stretch Friday-Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So apparently I overdid it yesterday as I spent the night in pain and with very little sleep. Took a drive to the border again after physio today to pick up a few packages. I had thoughts of telling the American border guards I was bringing back a load of muslims that slipped across our border from the states. 

This afternoon was another appointment with my lawyer. Shortly after I got home and settled into a nice nap on the chair the phone rang and I was advised that our oldest was injured at his after school program when something heavy fell on his foot. So, after rushing him to the hospital for an xray they couldn't tell if there was a break. But they aired on the side of caution and put it in a splint.


----------



## pirate_girl

Was up and on the go since before 8 this morning.
Got all the shopping done, then made myself a BLT for dinner with watermelon slices.

Mike and his friend Cruz got here late from work hungry, so I made them dinner.
 I've forgotten how hungry 20 year olds are, so it was back to the kitchen making more toast and frying up more bacon. 

Jane had to work today and Larry her husband has been gone all day working on a  plumbing issue with his brother.

I've got PLENTY of toast and bacon waiting now for anyone else who wants to eat this evening.
Never did see any bad weather.
It did reach 83 today and is supposed to cool down to 47 tonight.
Cooler trend on the way now.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> So apparently I overdid it yesterday as I spent the night in pain and with very little sleep. Took a drive to the border again after physio today to pick up a few packages. I had thoughts of telling the American border guards I was bringing back a load of muslims that slipped across our border from the states.
> 
> This afternoon was another appointment with my lawyer. Shortly after I got home and settled into a nice nap on the chair the phone rang and I was advised that our oldest was injured at his after school program when something heavy fell on his foot. So, after rushing him to the hospital for an xray they couldn't tell if there was a break. But they aired on the side of caution and put it in a splint.



Ouch!
Looks like a dislocation.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Possible. Xray tonight didn't show a break but that's not to say there isn't. I've seen it before. Good thing I have a good assortment of canes crutches etc.


----------



## tiredretired

Installed the front shocks on my truck today.  Then made bean burritos. 

Tomorrow the washer repairman comes.  Supposed to rain all day so it will be a good day to veg out.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got my lunch packed for this evening ( big assed salad with grilled chicken strips and Vidalia onion dressing)
 Have a fun and safe start to your weekend, everyone.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You too pg. I drove our injured boy to school. Went to physio then came home to pack for camp. Go figure. Snowing yesterday. Now it's 18celcius. So I'm taking our foster daughter to camp for the night. Lots of prep work for the first time out. Food water clothes bedding etc.


----------



## Melensdad

One nephew is coming here at noon to pick up some of Melen's children's furniture that we've had sitting for a dozen+ years.  He has a daughter who just turned 2.  Its pretty nice stuff, will be glad to get rid of it and its nicer that someone will get to put it to good use.

Mid-afternoon another nephew is coming over.  He has a handy-man/yard service business that he runs and the doctors told me my left arm is pretty much out of commission for this summer due to the piano moving I did about 10 days ago.  So I'm hoping to have him till the garden, rebuild some flower beds, do some edging, etc.  Not that he will do any of that today, but I'll show him what I need/want and let him write up the to-do list.




OH, and N.R., the photos of that foot look painful!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He couldn't put any pressure on it. They claim it's not broken but still want him in a splint for a week.


----------



## Big Dog

Returned from a unexpected 4 day business trip last night. Today shoring up business matters and then begin estate chores thru the weekend in order to start a 14 day motorsickle trip to the Ozarks on Monday. I need some time off ............


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back in town after a quiet night at camp. Playing the 5pm service then contemplating going back out to camp again.


----------



## tiredretired

Another crappy rainy weather day.  Cold and damp so I replaced the fog light sockets on my pickup in the garage.  After 12 years, the old ones had seen better days.

Mrs. TR is very happy, she got her washing machine back running.  The bearings for the agitator were getting louder and louder.  Good thing we have a service agreement.  The cost would have been $335.00.  That was over double what I paid for the service agreement ($140.00) so that was a good choice.  I'll bet the parts alone would have cost nearly that and I would have had to do it myself.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Came back to town yesterday to play the 5pm service. Then went back out to camp for the night. Some of the regular crew were out there so of course we lit the big fire. Don't ask what happened afterwards as it's all a little foggy though I did hear a few reports from the others.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good day at work.

Stopped by Westrich Furniture parking lot on the way, where the Kiwanis Club were hosting a chicken bbq to raise funds for the kids new splash pad at Stadium Park.

Reheated the bird dinner in the breakroom microwave around 6p, then carried on.

I'll be covering for a nurse on assisted living tomorrow because nobody else wanted to do it.


----------



## leadarrows

Planting my sweet corn .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Watching it snow. %×=%@#


----------



## pirate_girl

Shouldn't say I had a boring day, but it was quiet.
Don't care for a gig with assisted living.
One med pass at dinner, then sitting.. walking around, answering the phone.

I even had time to buzz down the road to pick up some Chinese for dinner, then sit there and eat it hot.

Mr. Kitty Lightning Bug Brat is sitting on the bed talking to me.
Swear to God he's part Siamese because he's loud...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had a very rough day yesterday. Barely able to stand for more than a few minutes. Ended up hobbling my way to the bedroom with a migraine around 7pm and stayed there for the night. Up at 3am in pain and now out to the chair.


----------



## tiredretired

I plan on taking the lawn furniture and deck furniture out of storage if the forecast rain holds off long enough.  Better get crackin'!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's a beautiful 75°F out there. 

Took a walk across town to Rite Aid to pick up some things, then a shortcut through the cemetery on the way back.

Sat out on the back porch and did some crosswords.

Tuna melts for dinner, unless someone feels more inspired than me.


----------



## mtntopper

Shoveling 15 inches of wet slop snow. I took the blade off the 4 wheeler on Monday and then last night this hits. Guess my plan to mow tomorrow is going to be delayed a day or two. All roads in and out of town are closed still and may not open for another 8 hours maybe.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went out this morning to pick up a paddle for the kayak we just bought for camp. This afternoon my recliner won the battle and held me in it against my will. Now taking my daughter to the orthodontist. Pick up our oldest who is still stumbling around on crutches till at least Friday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tuna melts it was with peas and ice cream sandwiches for dessert.

The guys installed a new storm door.
Jane and I stayed out of the fight that started LOL
Everyone has a method or better way of doing things.

New door in place.
Guys drinking beers now laughing.
Women rolling eyes.


----------



## Catavenger

I didn't feel like sleeping. I got bummed out because one of my cats died.
Tuesday is laundry day.
I had a delivery of cat food and litter today ($134 worth yeah I nuts) so had to hang out anyway.
Pretty boring day


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> I didn't feel like sleeping. I got bummed out because one of my cats died.
> Tuesday is laundry day.
> I had a delivery of cat food and litter today ($134 worth yeah I nuts) so had to hang out anyway.
> Pretty boring day



Which kitty died, Cat? 
You know, Lightning my cat has filled that empty space in my heart for a pet since Gretchen died.
Never in a million years thought it would happen.

You have friends here who love you and care.
Hugs and boring days aren't so bad


----------



## Melensdad

I'm doing this....


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> I'm doing this....



 <-- chugalug?

Nahh, you're more a sipper.


----------



## Catavenger

My cat Montreal fed her well


----------



## Catavenger

Melensdad said:


> I'm doing this....



For a minute I thought you were drinking pure maple syrup


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> My cat Montreal fed her well



Hugs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Right now, sitting in pain with my leg burning from crps. Other than that just the sweet missus and I watching tv and listening to the freezing rain hit the picture window.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We got hit hard with freezing rain overnight. The lovely missus just tried for 15 minutes to get into her vehicle to get to work. All schools closed and buses cancelled. And we're not like all the pansies in the south that call in the national guard every time it snows an inch.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> We got hit hard with freezing rain overnight. The lovely missus just tried for 15 minutes to get into her vehicle to get to work. All schools closed and buses cancelled. And we're not like all the pansies in the south that call in the national guard every time it snows an inch.


We are waiting for 2 rain/hail storm fronts.  First wave is supposed to roll through right after rush hour.  Then a lull.  Then the bigger more violent storm, with lightning and hail is supposed to roll through mid-late afternoon.  

Not planning to work outside today on the "honey do" list.  But I may go out to lunch and I am planning to go to the grocery store.






Catavenger said:


> For a minute I thought you were drinking pure maple syrup



honestly the photos appear upright on my computer but when I upload them into the FF they come out sideways


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. Anywhere else, it would be a crisis. Here, they throw on a pair of skates. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10154551707128519&id=512618518


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> We got hit hard with freezing rain overnight. The lovely missus just tried for 15 minutes to get into her vehicle to get to work. All schools closed and buses cancelled. And we're not like all the pansies in the south that call in the national guard every time it snows an inch.



Found a picture of your mailbox.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Pretty much.


----------



## tiredretired

Breaking out the Lawn-boy mower and changing out the primer plug that just came in from eBay.  I bought 2 for 6 bucks with free shipping and no tax.  The local dealer wanted 15 bucks for just one and they wonder why everybody buys internet.  Jeeez.  

Getting ready for the first mowing of the season in the next couple days.


----------



## Bamby

About to change oil and grease the Blazer, and then move on to mowing the grass for the fourth time this year in some areas of the yard.


----------



## Melensdad

Local Cub Cadet/Kubota shop is coming by to pick up my Ventrac lawn tractor.  I finally figured out, after 2 seasons of trouble, that the electric clutch is slowly going out.  Thought it was the seat safety, thought it was bad wiring, thought it was a lot of things but final diagnosis is the clutch.

The clutch controls the PTO to the mower deck.  It has only 1 function.  Everything else works fine.  Replacing the tractor with a new Ventrac (similar model, same series) would cost over $10K.  The part cost me about $280.  I looked at doing the repair myself.  But I have 1 good hand and 1 hand in a brace at the moment.  Requires breaking the tractor in 1/2.  Not as big a job as that sounds on the little Ventrac.  But probably much more than I can manage with a wrist injury.  

So the part and the tractor are sitting in the driveway waiting for them to pick it up.  

Later I will go hide in the cigar lounge for a few hours.  Cleaning lady is coming to the house this afternoon so I need to go hide somewhere.  

Planning to take the lovely Mrs_Bob out to dinner at a small restaurant in town.  The only place in town with tablecloths


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't sleep too well last night.
Lots of things on my mind.

Woke up with a headache, took 2 Aleve and gulped down the coffee.

Working today, have Friday thru Monday off.
Will be going to see my sons and granddaughters.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Day 2 of the great canadian ice storm up here. Frustrating as medical appointments that were booked for months had to be cancelled. I did manage to get in 2 of 6 appointments this morning but not the important ones.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The storm has passed. Schools are open again but all buses are cancelled as they are covered in 2" of ice. And today is a day off for the Catholic schools. Public still have school today. Where does that leave me?  One kid has school. My wife took the oldest to the fracture clinic to have his splint removed and see what the damage is. So I'm home with 3 kids till their boys n girls club opens at noon.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a cool and rainy day.
Storms tonight, tomorrow and Sunday (supposed to be bad Sunday).

Got my laundry and housework done, then met the kids at Western Sizzlin for lunch.


----------



## tiredretired

Mowed the lawn for the first time this season.  Then took wifey to the Chiropracter.  She tweaked her back.  Beautiful day almost 80 degrees and sunny.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was contemplating finally raking the lawn earlier this week. Then we got the freezing rain coming up from the south. You guys can keep that crap to yourselves.  I had originally planned on being at camp this weekend but that bitch(mother nature) had other plans. We also planned on hauling in the camper for some warranty work but that also got put on hold.


----------



## pirate_girl

Napping, reading, cooking and a possible walk or two... weather permitting.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got up feeling alright after a full night sleep (first in over 2 months).  That didn't last long as my left leg and foot began burning as I took a shower. Went to a store with the missus and 10 minutes standing my leg was on fire. Home now in pain on the chair. That's where I will stay the rest of the day. [emoji22]


----------



## pirate_girl

It wasn't such a boring day after all.
No cooking either.

Fried chicken, potato wedges and cole slaw from Chik N House.

We also went to see the High School's production of Beauty and the Beast after.
Those kids did a great job!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The lovely missus and I were invited to speak at a marriage prep course last night. It gave us a whole 4 waking hours without kids. Nice break. This morning we head to church. Then come home to sit on my butt for the rest of the day doing a whole lot of nothing.


----------



## Angelface

I'm trying to recover from last night... omg.... :/


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> This morning we head to church. Then come home to sit on my butt for the rest of the day doing a whole lot of nothing.



Same here! 
Well, I'll make meatloaf later for din din.
Been watching tv and crosswording at the same time.
Enough of that.


----------



## pirate_girl

Stormed a little here with some brief high wind and heavy rain.
More overnight, but it's scattered.
Made a large meatloaf, mashed taties, gravy, corn and green beans.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Exiting stuff happening here. I picked up a new bed rail for my side of the bed and installed it this afternoon. Other than that I farted a couple times. Complained to my wife about being in pain twelve times. Now I'm sitting and going through my daily evening routine of watching my foot swell and turn all sorts of lovely red and purple.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Exiting stuff happening here. I picked up a new bed rail for my side of the bed and installed it this afternoon. Other than that I farted a couple times. Complained to my wife about being *in pain  Now I'm sitting and going through my daily evening routine of watching my foot swell and turn all sorts of lovely red and purple.*



Wish I could wave a magic wand and make it all better.
Yup.


----------



## Doc

Mowed river lot for first time this year.   A chore I'm glad to have DONE ....but with the rain and temps tomorrow it will grow back real fast.   Oh well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Mowed river lot for first time this year.   A chore I'm glad to have DONE ....but with the rain and temps tomorrow it will grow back real fast.   Oh well.


We WERE only a few weeks away from mowing. Now it's back to waiting for snow to melt. It'll be gone in a few days hopefully.


----------



## Angelface

Going to see a counselor today.. I may need to go back into treatment for awhile.. I've kinda lost grip again.. tired of being so lost that all I do is find a way to get as high as o can on weekend nights..  Ugh such a roller-coaster, but I need something better than this..


----------



## tiredretired

Up early, had an appointment at 8 for annual vehicle inspection for my truck. The inspection process is all computerized now and the cost almost doubled from 35 bucks to 60 bucks!!  Friggin' liberals always have their hands in my pockets. 

If the truck fails, you are out the 60 bucks unless you have the shop do the repair work.  What a friggin' racket huh?  

BTW, my truck passed but I did my homework beforehand with all tight ball joints and tie rods.


----------



## pirate_girl

It was a pretty nice day.
Spent waaaaay too much time on the net LOL

Did take a good long walk all the way to Lima Ave. extended (countryside!)

Dinner went down well.
I made thin boneless pork chops ( Shake n Bake), with wild rice and a nice cuke, onion,tomato and bell pepper salad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Then worked on my camper weight distribution hitch for a bit adjusting the receiver. Took a trip to the hardware store. Went to the mall with the scooter for lunch.  Followed by a medical appointment I've been waiting for months. Should bring me some pain relief. [emoji6]


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a rough day at work yesterday and came home beat.
On again today, but could do without the rough part.


----------



## tiredretired

Gotta make a quick trip to the drug store to pick up some meds then auto parts store for a few items then the supermarket for a few things. The weatherman is forecasting rain for the next week.  Does that suck or what?


----------



## Melensdad

Wedding anniversary today.

Lovely Mrs_Bob is going to the YMCA to go swimming after school, then running errands.

I'm going to the fencing club this evening.

So today at lunchtime we will split a Happy Meal during her lunch hour at school.

Then I'll run to pick up some red tulips and leave them for her when she gets home.  She likes red tulips.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Wedding anniversary today.
> 
> Lovely Mrs_Bob is going to the YMCA to go swimming after school, then running errands.
> 
> I'm going to the fencing club this evening.
> 
> So today at lunchtime we will split a *Happy Meal *during her lunch hour at school.
> 
> Then I'll run to pick up some red tulips and leave them for her when she gets home.  She likes red tulips.



Happy Anniversary!

I've decided that I'll try Arby's Smokehouse Pork Belly sandwich on my break.

*Calories - 860 (from Fat - 550)*
*Fat - 61g (Saturated Fat - 23g)*
*Sodium - 1540mg*
*Carbs - 49g (Sugar - 13g)*
Protein - 29g 


Needless to say, I'll get a diet soft drink to wash it down.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Happy anniversary Bob. [emoji322] 

No appointments today. Just a meeting this morning for our foster daughter. Then to the dr office for a prescription renewal. Now this is the plan for the rest of the day.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Had surgery this morning to fix my deviated septum and trim the turbinates a bit.  Hopefully this will (eventually) help my breathing a lot.  In the meantime I'm being a mouth-breather just sitting around with a tampon under my nose to keep the fairly copious bleeding from running down my face!

Fun day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ouch. Sounds painful. Take care.


----------



## Melensdad

Danang Sailor said:


> Had surgery this morning to fix my deviated septum and trim the turbinates a bit.  Hopefully this will (eventually) help my breathing a lot.  In the meantime* I'm being a mouth-breather just sitting around with a tampon under my nose to keep the fairly copious bleeding from running down my face!*
> 
> Fun day.



uh, try a maxi pad


----------



## Danang Sailor

NorthernRedneck said:


> Ouch. Sounds painful. Take care.


Some discomfort, but no real paid at this point.  Unless you want to count the bleeding as a "pain" in which case ... yeah, okay.  It should be completely stopped by morning but I'll have to be very, very careful not to do anything that could start it up again!  No scratching where it itches, no sneezing through the nose, and definitely no *blowing! *


----------



## Danang Sailor

Melensdad said:


> uh, try a maxi pad


*That* would mean I couldn't breathe at all!  I believe I'll stick with what they gave me. 



Edit:   Okay, they're actually pieces of gauze rolled up tight and fastened to a narrow backer with elastic bands that fit over the ears to hold the pad in place.  But, they sure look like what I said!


----------



## pirate_girl

Fairly good day here workwise.

That Arby's sandwich.. umm..
Never again.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Fairly good day here workwise.
> 
> That Arby's sandwich.. umm..
> Never again.


I totally stay away from fast food.  About once or twice a year we'll do a&w. 

Today's plan.....

Wake up at 6am
Stumble to the kitchen in pain. 
Take meds. 
Sit for an hour waiting for them to kick in enough to allow me to move. 
Stand long enough to gather cereal bowls for the kids and stuff to make their sandwiches and school lunches. 
Sit for another half hour while prepping the lunches and cereal for the kids. 
Get my morning coffee ready and come sit in the living room with legs and back burning. 
Get kids off to school. Thankfully with 5 kids they have staggered starts with 3 different schools. 
Sit down in the living room again in pain till it's time for the first appointment of the day. 
And so on........

Typical morning for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

I know Brian, eating junk on the run isn't the best thing to do.

Got a meeting at 1p, then out of town for grocery shopping at Meijer and Sam's.

It's been raining heavy since this morning and will continue all freaking day.
We're under flood watches and warnings. blahhh.
Cooler temps on the way into the weekend.
33 Sunday night.


----------



## Melensdad

hanging out at the cigar lounge hiding from the cleaning lady who is at the house


----------



## Big Dog

Recovering from 3000 miles in 10 days on a motorcycle ...........

Great ride, did Rt68 through KY (bikers, it's a must do), picked up the Natchez Trace in Nashville (been on it a bunch but the guys I rode with had never been on it) and rode it's entire length (No stop signs for 450 miles). Visited a friend in Lafayette, LA and gorged on seafood. Did the Ozarks for three days and hit it hard back to the house to beat the shitty weather we're getting right now.

Near the start of the trace .......



Fresh Loozyana oysters ......



Buddy in LA held a crawfish boil for us (I miss having these available, DAMN)



Pig Trail (how appropriate) in the Ozarks .....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm jealous. Always wanted to do a bike trip. I was actually slated to go on a 3 day trip only a week after my accident.


----------



## Big Dog

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm jealous. Always wanted to do a bike trip. I was actually slated to go on a 3 day trip only a week after my accident.



I've done a few long rides, biggest was 7000 miles in 17 days, coast to coast and back ............ I was younger then, they'll be no more of those!


----------



## pirate_girl

Got through the meeting on ergonomics (zzzzzzzzz) and some other points of discussion.

Rained like hell all day and are now under a flood warning (you don't say?)
Low places are like ponds, even the street I live on, but more on the west end.

Felt busted when I got home so made baked potatoes covered in creamed spinach.


----------



## 300 H and H

Finally getting dry here after 2 inches of rain. I hope to get back in the field and finish up planting corn this weekend. 

It would have been nice to not have to work this weekend, but such is life..

B day was yesterday, went mushroom hunting and found some to!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to the wind and rain again.


----------



## MrLiberty

Raining again here today.  We have flood warnings as well.  It's been nothing but rain off and on all week.  Yesterday was non stop rain.  Cold too.  Playing hell with the arthritis.

Made Mac and cheese today for lunch, might add broccoli to it for dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> Raining again here today.  We have flood warnings as well.  It's been nothing but rain off and on all week.  Yesterday was non stop rain.  Cold too.  Playing hell with the arthritis.
> 
> Made Mac and cheese today for lunch, might add broccoli to it for dinner.



I know, I feel achy all over too.
Gotta work tho.. next 4 days.

My dinner is packed and waiting, tuna salad, triscuits and a BIG honey crisp apple.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to school today to drop off some fencing gear, pick up $ for a few things and get a copy of some instructional fencing videos we had been making.  My graduating team captain was there and she gave me a going away gift.

A whiskey glass.  One side says: COACH BOB.  Other side reads: MY FENCERS ARE THE REASON I DRINK

She included a letter that made me cry.  This girl is pretty special to me.  Her mom is the one who died in a car accident a couple year ago and I've become a friend of the family, have been to the house, coach her younger sister, friends with her dad (he has access to my shooting range), etc etc.  So a bit more than the "normal" coach/student relationship ... but not in a creep way.

Still every once in a while she can surprise me.  She wrote me such a touching letter that I couldn't help but tear up.  

Oh, and she gave me a bag of Twizzlers.  I love Twizzlers 


*OH and that is ICE TEA in the glass!!!*


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I am going to curl up with a book and go to bed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fighting a hangover. And did anyone get the number of the truck that ran me over last night?


----------



## pirate_girl

I felt the same last night Brian, only my problem was a stressful day because of a nurse that left me a freaking mess!

It's a good thing 2nd shift believe in pulling together to help each other.

Anyhow, slept very good last night.

Hopefully today is smooth and I can catch some of the Kentucky Derby.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Fighting a hangover. And did anyone get the number of the truck that ran me over last night?




  been there done that, the last time was New Years Eve.  Drink a lot of water, it will make you feel better.


----------



## pirate_girl

MrLiberty said:


> been there done that, the last time was New Years Eve.  *Drink a lot of water, it will make you feel better*.



and eat a banana


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did both. Still a bit groggy. Lmao. Good thing we elected to stay in town tonight. I don't quite think flying on a hangover tomorrow would be a good thing.


----------



## Melensdad

I know my bourbon thread had people wondering if I have a drinking problem but I can't recall the last hangover I had.  I don't even like the light headed feeling that alcohol gives you at the start of over-doing it.  So I typically limit myself to 1 drink, sipped slowly.  


As for today???   

Just got back from the grocery store.  

This morning I was baby sitting a contractor who was out working on my patio.  It sank and cracked.  This is not a 'mud jacker' firm, instead he uses an expansion foam product _(think of Great Stuff)_ that he injects into small (3/4" holes) that are drilled through the slab.  He did 2 of our patios.  

West side of the house (14' by 25') was in bad shape, my wife hired some gypsy crew to pour that one while I was out of town ... they screwed it up.  Cracked through in several places.  Cracks are obviously still there but at least it is level _(actually not level, very mild slope away from the house now, just enough for drainage).  Before 1/2 the slab was sloping toward the house!!!  I am going to have to resurface that concrete because is is badly pitted, pocked, and cracked, but at least its ready for that phase of repair now.

South side of house (15 x 15' semi-round) we had a patio extension poured next to an existing patio.  Never cracked, but it started to drop on the far side due to water run off.  Looks perfect now.  

Wife is off shopping for something to wear to Melen's college graduation.  Not sure what time she will return._


----------



## tiredretired

I picked up the new mantle for the fireplace from the mill, emptied the family room for new carpet install on Monday and took apart the computer desk in the Den for delivery of the new one Monday afternoon. Seems like there isn't one room in the house that is normal right now. The dog is NOT happy and she has let me know it.   Busy day and I am tired.  TiredRetired.  Now I get it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Came home from camp. Got everyone cleaned up. Had a power nap. Played the 5pm service which I led. We showed up at 4pm just as a wedding was finishing up. I had to pick the songs. Make sure the overhead was right for each one. Upload them to the system. I chose a new song we had never done before so that required music to be printed for each of us to use along with an overhead. Then I had to teach it to the band. By 4:45 they had learned it. We took a 5 minute break then opened up with the new song. By halfway through the song everyone was singing along with us.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today was smooth and no work-related issues.
Did see the derby.
Had Chinese for dinner- cashew chicken.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Last minute packing this morning then ship the last 3 kids out before heading to the airport. LOTS of planning for a week away. Dropped the dogs off at the kennel this morning. Our foster went to a respite home on Friday. Our oldest son went to my parents. Our younger 3 are going to their biodads for the week. 

Then off to the airport for a 2 hour flight to Toronto for a week of medical tests. Fun like diarrhea. Lol


----------



## Melensdad

You didn't mention if you studied for the medical tests!?!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> You didn't mention if you studied for the medical tests!?!


Lmao. Been studying for 2 years.


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting ready for work.
Just had a rousing _discussion_ with the eldest son over religion, faith and God and the importance of.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Getting ready for work.
> Just had a rousing _discussion_ with the eldest son over religion, faith and God and the importance of.



Been there.  More then once.  Then my 17 year old grandson announces he is an atheist. Oh, my.  Mr. & Mrs. TR just sit there staring at each other waiting for the other to say something.  Anything.  Sheeesh.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Landed in Toronto an hour late. I hate this place. Cesspool of immigrants.


----------



## Catavenger

NorthernRedneck said:


> Landed in Toronto an hour late. I hate this place. Cesspool of immigrants.



Those immigrants from the USA?


----------



## Melensdad

Wife and sister-in-law decided to do some yard work at dusk.  Took out the UTV and drove one of the tires right off the rim.

I tell them to check the oil, check the tires, check the fuel.

Nah.  That makes sense.  We don't need to do that stuff.

So with the sun below the horizon line I'm trying to get the rim off the UTV while my sister-in-law "helps" me.  I get it off, finally, carry it to the far garage _(because of course we are on the opposite side of the property from where I have the air compressor, tools, etc)_, wrap a ratchet strap around the tire while my sister-in-law questions everything I am doing because she is being 'helpful' and tighten the strap.   Get the bead to come in contact with the rim.  Remove the valve core, inject a bottle of SLIME, reinstall the valve core, inflate the tire, roll it around a bit to spread the slime around ... carry it all the way back to the other edge of the property blah blah blah

Of course my hand is now bleeding, hand slipped off the 4-way lug wrench and slammed it into the ground, tearing the skin on my fingers.  What fun.  What fun.  

Get the UTV back to the workshop and check the other 3 tires for low air pressure.  Yup, 3 out of 4 tires were low on air.  WTF?

Wife is hiding upstairs.

Sister-in-law is in her apartment.

Bourbon is in my glass.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Catavenger said:


> Those immigrants from the USA?


Lol. Haven't heard a "y'all" yet but heard plenty of "ten-q for choozink belle kanata. How mai eye hallup you?".  Every second person is east indian.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Been there.  More then once.  Then my 17 year old grandson announces he is an atheist. Oh, my.  Mr. & Mrs. TR just sit there staring at each other waiting for the other to say something.  Anything.  Sheeesh.



The thing here was, is that my Granddaughter Kasey announced that she doesn't want to attend Sunday mass with him anymore.
I guess they got in to a huge argument this morning.

She said that next year, she'd be old enough to drive a car, therefore she'd be old enough to make a decision concerning matters of church, faith and God.
She said she doesn't believe there is a God really because of bad things that happen to people.
Granted, she's still young.
She was raised in Catholicism, attended a private school when she was small, then they home schooled her with Seton.
Now she's going to a public school.
I'm not her Mother and don't think she'll turn out bad regardless.

Anyway.. had a good day at work and tried not to stew about this while there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I totally understand. My niece is going through the exact same thing. When she was in the city going to college she would always come over. She would come to church with us occasionally. Now that she graduated and hooked up with a useless lowlife that can't hold a job, she has totally alienated herself from the whole family. It's sad.


----------



## leadarrows

Simple day for me. Splitting firewood.
My system makes it pretty easy. Rounds in one bucket. Split right into a second bucket. Dump into the dump truck and haul it to my son for him to stack.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm getting a haircut today.  

Might sit at the cigar lounge for a bit.  

Bought some RoundUp yesterday, plan to do some spraying of weeds later.  Rain tonight and tomorrow and ...   So its today or sometime next week.  Might as well get out there today and save another 6" of growth from all the damn rain we've been getting and which is still in the forecast.  Might ever try to get the big tractor down into the valley to see if that is dry enough to mow.  Tried yesterday morning and sank it, had to push it out with the front end loader, but that was in a low spot.  If I stay away from the low areas I should be able to get some of it done.

Hope to pick up the Ukulele for the first time in several weeks if my left wrist cooperates.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm in about the same situation as Melsdad, I need to mow and spray the pasture while this good weather is holding.  It won't be today though.  

Right now I'm keeping out of the way while the cleaning lady is here.  Then it's Rotary for lunch.  I've got a bunch of running around to do after lunch and then, when I get home, I've got to remove another leaking hydraulic hose from the little tractor.  I used it yesterday and fluid was spurting all over the place.  There is another rough looking hose that I will change at the same time.  May as well get them both fixed while I'm at it.  That should take me into tomorrow.  That's about as far as I plan ahead these days.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My day started out at 4am in pain again. Followed by a 6am taxi ride that took only 2 hours to cover 30 miles in bumper to bumper traffic to Burlington Ontario.  Next was a one hour assessment by an orthopaedic surgeon. Then a two hour taxi ride to yonge st in Toronto where we had a couple hours to waste till an internal medicine specialist basically repeated the same thing as this morning. Now we're back at the hotel after it took the taxi 45 minutes to drive 5 miles.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well I worked today and always feel bad when we have to turn to hospice for one of our elder lovies.
So there is that. Sad day, but it's inevitable and a big part of what we do.
One of my aides said to me "are you crying?" "aren't you used to this after all the years you've been a nurse?"

No kid, you never get used to it.

Lightning the cat is on the bed, I am eating popcorn and tossing some his way.
I sure miss Gretchen tonight as I still do most of the time and always will.

Got tomorrow off and will be cleaning, cooking and working on my laundry.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Got tomorrow off and will be cleaning, cooking and working on my laundry.



That's not a day off.  It's a days work with no pay.  

Got more rocks to set out in the rose garden.  They're still in the back of the truck ... maybe tomorrow.  

Installed the new water control valve in the RV for the ice maker.  I'll do the a/c cleaning and new filter tomorrow ... maybe.

Got the hydraulic hoses off the little tractor and will head out tomorrow for new ones and Super UDT fluid to fill everything back up.  

After that I have a choice of things to do and we'll see how the fancy takes me.  There's no shortage of stuff that needs doing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nudder full day of assessments today. Neuro psychology. Yay


----------



## Big Dog

Still catching up from my ride vacation and then putting a set of ape hangers on a buddies HD Deluxe this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looooooong day today. All these psychological tests. Necessary evil though. Tomorrow is a little lighter. One hour appointment in the morning and another in the afternoon. We plan on renting a car and driving to see my wife's sister in fort Erie. Gps says it's only 60km but nearly a 2 hour drive. We'll be going through Niagara falls so a stop to see the falls might be in order. I haven't been since I was 9.


----------



## pirate_girl

Very quiet day around here for the most part.
Got all of my cleaning, cooking and laundry done.
Now it's time to relax lol

Frank, I never considered domestic chores work, and rather enjoy it.

Made cream cheese scrambled eggs with ham and a melon/apple and grape salad for dinner.
Talked to both my sons and grands for a long time.
Working tomorrow, Thursday and Friday is a p/u for Jane, since Larry has a procedure that day at the VA.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Fell asleep about 1 o'clock last night and woke up at 4.

Set off this morning to the Kubota dealer to get 2 new hydraulic hoses and 2-1/2 gallons of Super UDT.

Went to have lunch at one of my favorite eateries as they are closing their doors on Friday and moving their business to a lunch van.  Sorry to see them go.

Tried to catch a nap but it was killed by constant interruptions. 

Gave up and went out to the RV and removed the a/c grill and filter and cleaned both.  I'll put everything back together tomorrow.  

Installed the new hoses on the little tractor and cycled everything to get the air out.  Gave it 15 minutes to settle down and filled it back up with fresh fluid.  

Checked the tire pressures and added air to the Gator and the truck tires.  

Called it a day and went inside for a beer.  Draw the curtains on today!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Anudder looooong ass day for us that started at 2am with a bad flare up for me. Just finished a 3 hour fine and gross motor assessment. In a taxi cab in bumper to bumper traffic heading to the next one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Anudder looooong ass day for us that started at 2am with a bad flare up for me. Just finished a 3 hour fine and gross motor assessment. In a taxi cab in bumper to bumper traffic heading to the next one.


Just drove by on our way to Niagara falls.


----------



## tiredretired

Finally got the computer desk and hutch assembled.  It came in 4 boxes.  My God what a pain in the ass to put that together.  

Then tonight I decided to burn the cardboard without a permit.  Yup, you guessed it, the Deputy Fire Chief paid me a visit.  He got a 911 call off a cell from someone driving by.  Today was the first day this month it has not rained.  He was not too excited about it, but told me to get a permit next time.  I told him he wouldn't give it to me if I said I was burning cardboard.  He laughed and said he understood how us old farts have an aversion to cutting up cardboard with a sheetrock knife aka box cutter for the younger generation.  Damn straight, I hate those finger slicers with a passion.  They are made for one thing and I was not installing drywall tonight.  

No citation.  I am going to bed now.


----------



## pirate_girl

ahhhhhh!

Another day over.
In the middle of National Nurses Week which ends on Friday.
Today we got lots of gift goodies and food catered.
Thank you Mick and Niki.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a decent day on B east.

Lesson learned, never forget the ear drops for Irvin then go back and administer at HS/last treatment/med pass while said man was sleeping.

Apparently I am a @#$%^&* lol
Comes with the territory.

Told him I love him anyway, then heard a grumble.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We have the morning free again and a friend of ours can get us into the royal Ontario museum or ROM so we're going to check that out before my final appointment this afternoon. We fly home this evening. Can't wait to get back. Been a rough week. I can barely stand enough to make 20 feet. My lovely wife has taken on the task of pushing me around in a wheelchair for longer walks. 

At least my insurance rented me a scooter for while I'm here and arranged a handicapped taxi service to drive us to and from appointments so I can take the scooter.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Must have been our lucky day or something. While having supper at a restaurant by the airport, the waitress comes and offers us a complimentary desert of our choice. Then we get to the airport where they inform us that we are in luck as we were scheduled for the 8:10 flight but were in time for the 6:40 flight. They allowed us free of charge to bump up earlier. Great flight. The plane never so much as shook once from turbulence. Nice to be home.  I walked in and gave my recliner a big hug. Never thought I'd miss my chair so much.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting here enjoying a Hornsby Amber 
Checked my email a bit ago and got this from my son Jeff.

_Decided to have a little beer Mom._


----------



## leadarrows

Today I get to go watch a 93 year old Marine tee off the first ball at Elwood reopened Golf Course. 

http://www.heraldbulletin.com/news/...age_d21229de-d514-5950-b683-de1006c3ac88.html

Oh yeah he's my dad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gathering up the kids and dogs who are scattered across the city as we were out of town for a week. Then heading to camp for the night for some r&r. Maybe a wee bit of alcohol mixed in.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to spend the better part of the afternoon and evening with #1 son and granddaughter for an early Mother's Day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sittin at camp with feet up and a cold beer in my hand. Sun is shining. Don't need a jacket. Life is good


----------



## waybomb

Sitting outside.
Beringer knights valley cab, a hupman banker, and the water.


----------



## pirate_girl

We dined at Sweetwater Chophouse.
I got the pecan mustard chicken.
It was fabulous.

Had some good conversation too so Nana could understand where the girl's head is.
For being a teen, that kid is sharp and understands life better than most adults I know.


----------



## Ironman

Teaching my boys and their girlfriends how to safely handle and fire my brand new .357.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ironman said:


> Teaching my boys and their girlfriends how to safely handle and fire my brand new .357. [emoji2]


My dad had a 357 magnum when I was younger. With our absolutely crazy gun laws regarding handguns he was basically forced to either surrender it as at the time I believe that you had to belong to a gun club to have a restricted firearm and our local one just closed. I recall him taking the chop saw to it and turning it in to the police in 3 pieces.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting at emerg again. Two weeks ago it was my son with his foot. Now it's my wife's turn. She stepped down off a deck last night and rolled her ankle. This morning she could barely put pressure on it.


----------



## MrLiberty

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sitting at emerg again. Two weeks ago it was my son with his foot. Now it's my wife's turn. She stepped down off a deck last night and rolled her ankle. This morning she could barely put pressure on it.




OUCH!  I know how that feels, prayers for your wife and family.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> My dad had a 357 magnum when I was younger. With our absolutely crazy gun laws regarding handguns he was basically forced to either surrender it as at the time I believe that you had to belong to a gun club to have a restricted firearm and our local one just closed. I recall him taking the chop saw to it and turning it in to the police in 3 pieces.



Such a shame it came to that. It is just plain not right.  If I owned any guns, which I do not since that tragic boating capsizing accident on Lake Champlain in 1999, I would rot in hell before I ever turned them over to the liberals.  

Needless to say, liberal family members keep their distance around me anyway.  Just the way I like it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> My dad had a 357 magnum when I was younger. With our absolutely crazy gun laws regarding handguns he was basically forced to either surrender it as at the time I believe that you had to belong to a gun club to have a restricted firearm and our local one just closed. I recall him taking the chop saw to it and turning it in to the police in 3 pieces.



It's a crying shame that a man is forced to do that.  

The very first handgun that I bought when I came to the States was a S&W 686 in .357.  I still have it (sort of) and it's still one of my favorites.  My wife claimed it as "hers" a few years back but I still have visiting and cleaning rights.  

I honestly don't know what I'd do if the Government issued a decree to hand in all handguns.  Well, that's not quite right, I do know.  I'd tell them to sod off.  I think that I'd be loading them up, not cutting them up.  

Went and visited my M-I-L on Mother's Day and spent some time with her.  Now that I'm home I'm going to try experimenting to see if I can improve the drainage around the house before the rain starts around the middle of the week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

MrLiberty said:


> OUCH!  I know how that feels, prayers for your wife and family.


It's not broken. Just a bad sprain. We make a fine couple. Lmao. Me walking with two canes. Her on crutches.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mama's day dinner out at Applebee's.
This time with Ty, Ali and the girls.
I got this Cajun pork chop with apple chutney and maple butter and 2 good veggie sides.
The chop was half the size of the one shown on the menu.
I have lots of pictures to share soon.


----------



## MrLiberty

I put Trump to shame yesterday, I had four scoops of ice cream.  

I may do the same today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't do a whole lot of anything except for taking a long walk and then making shrimp salad lettuce cups.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did some packing for camp this weekend. Installed a new seat in the boat. Busy evening. The lovely missus took two of the kids to soccer while I brought the other three to scouts. They were touring a coast guard ship this evening.


----------



## Melensdad

Been down to North Carolina for Melen's college graduation.  Got home late last evening.  

Today I have to return the rental (Ford Expedition) that I picked up down there for a 1 way rental to haul Melen's belongings back home.  

I have to go pick up Walter from the dog jail.

Mid-morning we have a replacement blind being delivered for our living room.  The original is not working properly, so the company made a replacement and that is being delivered today.  The installer will remove & replace so I don't have to do that.

Probably do a bit of yelling (later today) at Melen to start sorting through her stuff, much of which is in plies in the foyer of our home.  Much of which is in piles in our spare bedroom.  Much of which is in stacks of tote bins in our garage.  HOW DO KIDS ACCUMULATE SO MUCH STUFF while they are in college???


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting the truck camper packed. Got it loaded onto the truck two days ago. The boat is packed and ready to go tomorrow. I'm heading out tomorrow morning 3.5hrs away for our annual fish camp.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been busy, mostly yakking on other forums and causing a ruckus for my now discontent with Trump. 
Won't go there here because this forum isn't about politics for me and never was really.

Aside from that, had a very busy day this afternoon running about shopping etc.
He who calls me Aunt Lollie made us dinner tonight, along with one of his friends.
Oven ribs wrapped in foil and cooked at 275 'til they fell off the bone. then brushed with Heinz Kansas City Sweet and Smoky sauce.
He also cooked some pasta, then made a cold salad ahead of time with cuke, onion and ranch dressing.

Thank you Mike and Cruz!


----------



## tiredretired

Heading out tomorrow to spend the weekend with the kids.  I will mooch food and drink and expect to be waited on hand & foot.  

Been busting my ass working on the new fireplace mantle and need a break.  

Maybe next week I will do a few mods on the truck.  

I still love Trump!!!  It's the Dummocrats that suck.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Heading out tomorrow to spend the weekend with the kids.



Have fun.


----------



## leadarrows

If I don't get rained out I will plant soybeans tomorrow.


----------



## Galvatron

On site at work enjoying the sunshine doing as little as possible, looking forward to getting home to make some garden benches to go with the table i made from reclaimed timber yesterday evening.


----------



## tiredretired

Galvatron said:


> On site at work enjoying the sunshine doing as little as possible, looking forward to getting home to make some garden benches to go with the table i made from reclaimed timber yesterday evening.



Table looks good!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back to the sad reality I live in of going to physio and sitting at home in pain.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yesterday I took the cat to the vet to have him neutered.
He is a lot less vocal (at night, especially) and always wanting to go outside now.
He is content to sit beside me now for hours. 

Today I worked. What else?
Everything is good here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Finally feeling chipper after the colonoscopy and endoscopy that I had done on Tuesday.  Everything seems to back to normal.  They pumped so much air in to me that my butt could have acted as the booster rocket for the shuttle.  

Might get something done today.  I don't know what but I've got to do SOMETHING!!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Planting flowers, mulching and generally working outside.  Hope the rain holds off long enough to do something.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice day out. Did some errands this morning. Taking a trip to the border this afternoon to pick up parts for the truck. Even with the crappy exchange rate it's still worth the trip to get parts. For example. An upper control arm here is 270 plus tax. Got it for 31 in the states.


----------



## Doc

Adding a window room.   Rain has stopped progress for today.  Plus it's downright cold here.   58 degrees.


----------



## JimVT

I got it easy
just cleaning more headstones. a brush takes the dry moss off. as far as the stone turning color I let it be. was  tempted to leave bird crap on one yesterday


----------



## Galvatron

For the first time in 5 years i am seeing my eldest daughter katie,taking her for lunch, wish me luck.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Galvatron said:


> For the first time in 5 years i am seeing my eldest daughter katie,taking her for lunch, wish me luck.



Good to hear from you. Hope lunch goes well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting by a nice morning campfire with a coffee in my hand listening to the morning birds chirping. We had a short thunderstorm that dropped buckets of rain last night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had to stretch to find the thanks button, Brian 

Oh it's been a day off.

I've been lazy mostly.

Made a quiche for dinner and they all loved it.


----------



## Ironman

Why is this thread fucked up for size? Wow... 	

Replanting all my tomato plants after all this shit weather and storms have flattened my plants.


----------



## leadarrows

Planting my soybeans today.....finally stopped raining.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the day working on paperwork for yet another specialist. Had an appointment with my lawyer. Didn't do much else.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio then a welding job on the flatdeck trailer. Now a meeting this afternoon for our foster daughter. Then home to await another child possibly coming into our home. The one we had a couple weeks ago ended up going home after 2 nights.


----------



## Catavenger

I had about 8 hours broken up sleep which might not sound bad except    
it  was in about a 57 hour period.
 I was at my neurologist last week and told him that the Trileptal I was on was making me too sleepy.
After I take the afternoon dose I was knocked out (or zombie like) for three hours.
So neurologist gave me some new drugs to try.
 He told me they were similar to Trileptal without the sedative effects.
Since the new drug is very similar to the old I needed no gradual transition.

Without the old's sedative effects I am having a lot of trouble sleeping. The past few days has been the worst in not being able to sleep.

Yesterday I went to my regular doctor's substitute, (regular Dr. was booked up), about a sore in my mouth.
I got some medicine to apply to the sore with a cue-tip or cotton ball. I have neither of those. Since I haven't had a chance to walk about one
   and a quarter mile in 100 F plus heat to get  them, (I have seizures so I am unable to drive),  I've been using my finger to apply the medicine.
After the Dr. visit I was unable to get to sleep until after 3am  then I woke up at my usual time around 7am
   I  had only slept about 4 hours.  later I finally was able to get back to sleep for about an hour  but I needed to get up to call the neurologist's office.  I wanted to tell him that I wanted off the new drugs.
Then after being put on hold etc. I was told to wait for a call back. After that I had to call a specialist about a sore in my mouth.
After over an  hour I finally got a call back from the neurologist's office. 
Dr.'s nurse said she would ask Dr. In the meantime we agreed that I would keep taking the new drug.
Then I called about my mouth.
 I can't get in to see the specialist about my mouth for almost 3 weeks.
By that time the sore might be healed. 
Later the neurologist's nurse called again and told me to stop taking the new drugs. (Of course I had already taken today's day dose.) 
With all that was going on I was unable to get a chance to take a nap.
I could probably get used to the new drugs and get so I can sleep without the sedative effects of the old but the new don't seem to work any better than the old. 
They are much more expensive. I'm sure I will hit the drug coverage gap soon, then I'm not sure what (if anything) my insurance will pay for the new kind of drugs. 
Because there is no generic version of this new drug there they are expensive.  
I need to take 2 pills total daily. The pills cost $24 each.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hope things improve for you. I was having a hard time sleeping for months. My doc prescribed desipramine at bed time. Start off with 25mg then if needed go 50mg. It helped me


----------



## tiredretired

Tinkering with an astronomical time switch for my outside lighting that has suddenly decided not to shut my lights off one hour before sunrise.  Mechanical issue so we shall overcome.

Rain coming for the next 5 days so outside work will be on hold again.  It just never seems to stop raining for any length of time.  Mowed yesterday between raindrops and the ground is saturated and the tractor wanted to dig up the lawn.  

Other then that no complaints. Life is grand.


----------



## Catavenger

As if things could get worst . . . just as I was about to go to bed - when I tried to close my vertical blinds (they cover a large picture window,) they wouldn't tilt (to shut). Then they wouldn't close at all.
It's a long story but I  had a big mess. I was so tired I just got a sheet and flung it up over the unit that holds the blinds. That at least partially blocked the window.
I didn't sleep well but got up around six and fiddled with things.
I noticed that two of the parts that hold the blinds had popped off the track. 
I finally got them popped back into place.
Of course the blinds still won't tilt shut. I think the chain that controls this got off the pulley gears. I am to tired to mess with it though.
 It's funny how when I was concentrating (to try and fix that), I had no seizures.
I have noticed that before.
As soon as I was done and sat down to rest I had a petit mal seizure.
Of course it's impossible for me to concentrate every waking hour of the day.
And I also have seizures when I am asleep.
I'm going to try and get some sleep.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Cat, I sure hope things get better or at least manageable for you.

Today I have a bunch of running around to do.  After that it depends on the weather.  I have a tree that died away down at the bottom of the garden.  If it stays dry it'll give me a chance to try out my new, little Echo chain saw.  

Yesterday morning I did a bunch of shopping in Tyler.  I went to Sam's to get one of Bob's bug killers.  I also wandered around and added about $400 to the bill.  No wonder my wife hates it when I get loose in that place.  I then headed off to get my new pellet bbq grill/smoker.  When we were RV camping down in Fredericksburg, the guy next to me had a Green Mountain Grills "Davy Crocket" pellet grill.  It's small, packable and ideal for two people camping.  It is heavier than I thought though.  It must weigh 55 pounds but I can still get it in to the back of the car.  I spent the afternoon putting the bug killer together, about 5 minutes and putting the grill together.  That took a little longer.    I think that I'm going to enjoy that thing.  It has a wi-fi connection so I can sit inside and control and monitor everything from my phone, including the temp of the food while I'm sitting inside, in the a/c, drinking a beer.  

I'm still awaiting delivery of my mini water pump (again thanks to Melensdad).  Hey Bob, quit posting.  You're costing me a fortune.


----------



## Catavenger

Pure stubbornness & perseverance
 paid off where brains failed. I got th3 %#*^ blinds fixed. Of course I lost my watch. It's kind of big and clunking and I new I would sweat a lot so I took it off. 
It vanished.
Even if I don't find it a $20 watch is cheaper than paying to get the blinds fixed or buy new and having them installed.


----------



## EastTexFrank

EastTexFrank said:


> Hey Bob, quit posting.  You're costing me a fortune.



Well, I can't just blame Melensdad for my expenditures any more.  When it comes to spending my money, he has a superior who leaves him in the dust!!!  

My wife told me that she bought a new John Deere riding mower so she can mow the grass around her beloved Mineola Memorial Library annex.  She said not to worry about it, if everything goes to plan it will coming to our house in about 2 years.  Firstly, she doesn't mow the bloody grass around our house.  Secondly, the way she mows that rough as a cob ground, it's not going to be worth much in two years time.  Thirdly, I have no need for a riding mower.

Next, we were sitting around the house this afternoon, after I got all my running around done, and I *stupidly* said, "Let's go look at the new RV Center that just opened".  It's really quite impressive, especially for a little East Texas town.  So, I'm standing inside talking to a guy I know and I see my wife go outside to where the RVs are parked with a salesman it hot pursuit.  She comes back inside and announces, "I've found the new RV that we've been looking for".  We've been looking for???!!!!  I didn't even realize that I *WAS* looking for a new RV but it seems that I'm going to be bringing a new one home if we can get the price right.  




Today I spent $40 to get my little chain saw fixed, $8 for lunch and $5 for a lottery ticket.  That lottery ticket better come in big, and I mean "*BIG*", or I'm going to be standing in line for food stamps.  

God, *I love that woman*.    If nothing else, she has style!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trying to clear cobwebs out of my head in time to add some more tonight. This weekend acoholic crap is getting rough on this old fart. Lmao


----------



## Melensdad

Woke up at 1:11am.  I guess that means its 'today' now.  Damn.  Snuck out of bed without waking up the puppy.  Ate some strawberries and am now sitting quietly in the living room reading internet news stories about the multiple coordinated terror attacks in London.  

If anything is good about the terror attacks recently its that they seem to be getting less and less effective at actually killing people.  While they are clearly becoming lower tech, at least in many areas, the death toll is typically fairly low.  Maybe the Twin Towers, Pentagon and Flight 93 attacks on Sept 11 set a high standard?  In any case the "new" death toll number seems to be under 25 people, injuries seem to average below 100 and often below 50.  

So here I sit reading news about a tragedy and thinking '_wow this is great, not many dead or injured_' and wondering WTF is going on in this world.  The radical Muslims are nothing like the peaceful Muslims that I know.  But should I now distrust the peaceful Muslim?  Honestly I don't think so.  These are friends and relatives that I know and love.  I'm certainly glad that Christians are not going around and terrorizing parts of the world.  At the same time, every time there is some sort of attack in the world the first thing I think is [strike]radical[/strike] Muslims.  

I need a drink.  This life sucks.  What happened to the nostalgic years of the the peaceful childhood of the 1960's and 1970's?  Do I not remember the bad shit that happened then?  Am I just ignorant.  After all there was Vietnam.  The killing fields in Cambodia.  The Cold War with the USSR/CCCP.  The Symbianese Liberation Army.  The Bader Meinhof Gang.  The attacks/massacre in Munich at the Olympics in '72.  The Irish National Liberation Army.  

And since Al Gore's internet didn't exist back in my innocent childhood, what else did I miss?

Yup, its now pushing 2:00am and I'm in need of a drink to put me back to sleep.  But seriously WTF is going on in this world?  Is it different now that we have Muslim terrorism?  Or is it the same but we just have a new villain to blame?






NorthernRedneck said:


> Trying to clear cobwebs out of my head in time to add some more tonight. *This weekend acoholic crap is getting rough on this old fart.* Lmao


I'm thinking that I need to start that crap so I don't write stuff like I just wrote.  Oh look, some Jefferson's Reserve Old Rum Cask is sitting on the shelf.  That should do the trick.  I'm going to have a stiff drink, maybe 2.  Good night all.  See you again later today.


----------



## Catavenger

It happened again - sort of - the other day my vertical blinds messed up today the shower doors fell off. 
I had to pick them up and put them over the rod/bar and set them so the rollers on the tops of the doors set into the groove on that rod/bar.
 Those door are HEAVY!

Thanks to God and once again stubbornness and this time RAGE.
I got so mad I was able to pick those up.


So praise the Lord I was able to put them back up. the doors are heavy to pick up and put the rollers over that bar.


----------



## pirate_girl

Finally found a ranch duplex to rent, and love it.
It's right on the other side of the street from where I was living with friends.
The old place sold the end of May and I got everything moved from storage in to my new home almost in the same day. 

It's nice being alone again, except for the cat.


----------



## Catavenger

Nice place PG

*******************

I almost  created a new taste sensation. 
I was moving things on the top rack of my refrigerator and knocked over a jar off pickled Greek Peppers. The lid was loose and the juice drained down onto  about two dozen assorted candy bars, (leftovers from a warehouse store bulk pack).
I quick gave them a quick rinse and dried them off. I set them on  paper towels on my table to finish drying.
My test candy bar didn't taste like pickling brine, so I must not have made a new taste sensation. 
Darn it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Nice place PG
> 
> *******************
> 
> I almost  created a new taste sensation.
> I was moving things on the top rack of my refrigerator and knocked over a jar off pickled Greek Peppers. The lid was loose and the juice drained down onto  about two dozen assorted candy bars, (leftovers from a warehouse store bulk pack).
> I quick gave them a quick rinse and dried them off. I set them on  paper towels on my table to finish drying.
> My test candy bar didn't taste like pickling brine, so I must not have made a new taste sensation.
> Darn it.




That's funny!

Yup, nice being back in my own space.
Living with friends was good, and I am so very thankful for their being so generous, BUT! I was becoming too generous with my time and money while living there.
As in being taken advantage of.

The son doesn't work and is 24 years old.
I was giving him money every day. Told my sons about this a while back and they said Mom, you need to get out of there.
I was doing all of the housework and laundry constantly, plus paying half their utilities.
I didn't mind helping pay the bills at all.

God smiles down on those who go above and beyond.

I can still get in on their wifi tho..


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> That's funny!
> 
> 
> As in being taken advantage of.
> 
> The son doesn't work and is 24 years old.
> I was giving him money every day. Told my sons about this a while back and they said Mom, you need to get out of there.
> I was doing all of the housework and laundry constantly, plus paying half their utilities.
> I didn't mind helping pay the bills at all.
> 
> God smiles down on those who go above and beyond.
> 
> I can still get in on their wifi tho..



Sounds like a good deal PG.  I hope that you will be very happy there.  I didn't look at the photos because photobucket takes so long to open on my computer but if Cat says it's nice, it must be nice.


----------



## Doc

Congrats PG.   I'm happy for you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took a trip out to camp this morning to meet up with a service tech to do some warranty work on the camper. The living room slide was leaking like a siv every time it rained. Ten minutes into a rain storm a couple weeks ago and the floor was soaked. So he had to remove all of the factory caulking around the side seal and redo it with better stuff. The awning was also leaking right over the door so that was sealed as well. Hopefully that fixed the problem. I really didn't want to haul it back to town to have the work done.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Took a trip out to camp this morning to meet up with a service tech to do some warranty work on the camper. The living room slide was leaking like a siv every time it rained. Ten minutes into a rain storm a couple weeks ago and the floor was soaked. So he had to remove all of the factory caulking around the side seal and redo it with better stuff. The awning was also leaking right over the door so that was sealed as well. Hopefully that fixed the problem. I really didn't want to haul it back to town to have the work done.



RVs in general are just continual work.  A couple of months back I noticed  water stain on the ceiling of ours.  I had to recaulk the roof/end cap.  While I was up there I recaulked the front cap as well, just in case.  

Today, I spent the morning running around trying to find roses.  I needed 4 to fill in for the ones that I lost this spring because the sprinkler in the little rose garden malfunctioned.  It seems that I left it a little late in the season for rose shopping.  I only had 10 rose bushes in there to begin with so the empty spaces were noticeable.  I finished re-rocking the place on Monday so now it's all looking pretty again.  I really got too hot doing it but I wasn't going to quit until I got it all done.  I called it quits as soon as the last one was in.


----------



## tiredretired

It finally stopped raining after days of constant downpours.  Lawn is a sponge and cannot mow at least until tomorrow, if then.

Ordered new headlight housings, Morimoto projector beam housings, HID ballasts and bulbs for the lighting retrofit on my truck.  I just cannot see very well at night anymore.  I drove a friend new 2017 GMC truck with HID lights and was amazed at how much better I could see.  I was also amazed at how good they were at not blinding on coming drivers (I tested that lol).

So I decided to install them on my truck instead of spending $50,000 on a new truck.    Pricey retrofit, but cheaper then a new truck or a chauffeur.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Congrats PG.   I'm happy for you.


----------



## tiredretired

Day #2 it is NOT raining!!    Plenty of outside work to do to catch up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've had it good this spring so far. Only a couple days of rain to keep the ground wet. Yesterday was 32 celcius with no clouds. We rarely see above 25 during the summer.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm off to the dealer 30 miles away to get a new info screen put in my car.  They say it takes about 1-1/2 hours but you know how that goes.  I'm bringing a book, coffee and sandwiches.


----------



## Melensdad

Recovering today.  Despite my injured wrist _(and in defiance of my wife ... but she was not home so she didn't see it)_ I went out with a pole saw and did some work.

Planted a flower bed with new perennials.  Then ...

I cut brush & branches along roughly 65-75' of fence line where the woods were overgrowing the fence.  Didn't finish.  Another 30+' to cut but I got the biggest part done.  Still have to cut the debris into small enough pieces to haul away.  Many branches are 8' or longer, mostly 2" diameter and smaller.  A couple larger.  So nothing heavy, but lots of multi-branch pieces that are barely manageable and need to be cut to fit into a tractor bucket or the back of the Yamaha UTV

Seriously thinking of going to buy a small electric chain saw.  It would be really handy to have a small, light, saw for this type of work.  Probably a lot less vibration than a gas saw too.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm off to the dealer 30 miles away to get a new info screen put in my car.  They say it takes about 1-1/2 hours but you know how that goes.  I'm bringing a book, coffee and sandwiches.


They don't have free coffee?

I went for tires a while back and they brewed one pot of coffee for the customers.  Sat there for 4 hours stewing into a black sludge substance. Thought of drinking some but realized it would have been a mistake.  When I finally got out of there I went to a drive through for coffee.


----------



## nixon

Got the saw on the left as a present from the Dragon a while back . NOS ,still in the original box . A neighbor brought the one on the right over . It was a non-runner that had changed hands a few times ,had some botched attempts a fixing it ,the left in a shed for a few years . The thing had maybe 2 tanks run throgh it ,given the lack of wear on the rim sprocket and bar . New fuel lines ,carb rebuild ,making a new thottle linkage ,disassemble ,clean and reinstall the bar oiler ,voila ..... running 30 year old McCulloch PM 700 ! Pics are after I cleaned the non- runner , but before I found the info on how to actually work on it . Hooray internet !


----------



## Melensdad

nixon said:


> .... voila ..... running 30 year old McCulloch PM 700 ...


Very nice 

I had a 20 yr old Stihl that I loved but it died.  Took it to an authorized Stihl shop that I trust and found out the parts were no longer available.  I'm not a small engine guy_ (actually I'm not really a gas engine guy outside of old VW type)_ so when he said he could probably find the parts on the internet, given enough time, etc etc and estimated the repair cost at $200 I ended just buying a new Stihl.  Great saw but the vibration from small gas engines really wreaks havoc on my Rheumatoid Arthritis in my wrists.  

Heading out to Home Depot to buy a little Ryobi 40 volt battery powered chain saw.  Why Ryobi?  Because I already have a 40 volt battery powered string trimmer and the battery is the same.  So I'll have 2 batteries for extended needs should I decided to really punish myself.  

This will only be used for trimming brush and small branches down to transport size so I can get the scraps down to the burn pile.  Maybe a few other light duty chores, but not as a serious saw.

There are probably better battery chain saws on the market, not even going to bother to do the research, having battery interchangeability is more important to me than getting a bit more power, etc.  Besides, if I really need a REAL saw, I can fire up the Stihl.


----------



## nixon

Out of curiousity , what saw was it ,and do you still have it ? I hear you on the arthritis !


----------



## Melensdad

Went to Home Depot.  Did NOT buy the 40 volt Ryobi chain saw.   Bought a Pole Saw extension for the 40 volt Ryobi weed wacker I own instead.  Wanted a Pole Saw, but when I bought the weed wacker they didn't make that attachment.  Now they do.  So I have a weed wacker + pole saw.  The pole saw will easily cut the brush into manageable sizes so I figured that I'd just use it for that and for pole saw stuff too.





nixon said:


> Out of curiousity , what saw was it ,and do you still have it ? I hear you on the arthritis !



No clue what model # it was.  And no, don't have it anymore, dealer had it in pieces, just had him toss it.  It was 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Decided to work on the truck today to install a new set of pads and rotors. So much for a quick simple job. First I found a leaking caliper then the slide pins were rusted solid. Whoever did the last brake job never greased them.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I got the car fixed and the new screen is working well.  It even seems a little quicker in responding than the original one.

I went shopping this afternoon, looking for a low table to put the new Davy Crocket pellet grill on to get it a little higher and easier to use at the house.  The intention is actually to use when we're camping in the RV but I've got to try it out before our next big trip in September.  I went round and round looking for something until I wandered into Tractor Supply.  They had a little kids picnic table that was just about the right height.  I spent the rest of the afternoon putting it together.  I don't know how they expect little kids to put that thing together.      You've all sent the instructions that say, "Can be assembled by a child of 5 in 10 minutes using only a screwdriver".  If I could find that little bugger ....   It took me 1-1/2 hours.  

I've got some more running around to do on Friday morning and then I'm going to move the grill and table round to the back deck.  I'll have to rearrange some of the furniture.  Once I get that all done I'll probably call it a day.  The heat and humidity have been oppressive here for the last few days.  It absolutely wears me out.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent a good part of the day outside. I discovered the passenger side brake caliper was leaking yesterday after changing the driver side one.  After physio this morning I picked one up and came home to install it. Now I have all new pads calipers and rotors on the front. Next week I 'll tackle the back brakes. Then get a new upper control arm installed on the driver side along with a 2" levelling kit for the front. That will allow me to throw on a bit bigger size tire in the future.


----------



## luvs

my best guy-pal swung by & we drank a few a local pub; then he got cranky & then i got cranky & we got into an argument. so he is now he's getting me my groceries later on-- (i won that argument)~


----------



## EastTexFrank

Getting ready to leave to play in the Rotary sponsored washer tournament to raise funds for our scholarships.  After I get knocked out of that which should take all of 10 minutes I have to stay and help with the rest of it.  It should take until noon sometime.  After that ... who knows?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Freaking truck came through the campground last night and ran me over. Oooooh my head. Rough night last night apparently. I'll find out later and get the full report. [emoji30]


----------



## nixon

Got a neighbor's fried 026 on the bench . Scoring on the exhaust and intake side of piston and cylinder .Gotta pressure/vac test it to be sure the bearing seal are good . But, I'm certain it was a combination of poor carb tune , uper dull chain ,and tcw3 water cooled 2 cycle oil . Going to change the impuse ,and fuel lines ,fuel filter , intake boot ,rim sprocket , piston ,and cylinder . It's a mag cased saw and worth saving . Gonna set him back 250-300 bucks in parts . Labor, NC .


----------



## pirate_girl

Not a lot, my work schedule is a mess, days off, p/u days.
I relaxed mostly, watched Blue Bloods, listened to some music, and made myself a very nice dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yes, and I was watching the bunnies play.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Got a neighbor's fried 026 on the bench . Scoring on the exhaust and intake side of piston and cylinder .Gotta pressure/vac test it to be sure the bearing seal are good . But, I'm certain it was a combination of poor carb tune , uper dull chain ,and tcw3 water cooled 2 cycle oil . Going to change the impuse ,and fuel lines ,fuel filter , intake boot ,rim sprocket , piston ,and cylinder . It's a mag cased saw and worth saving . Gonna set him back 250-300 bucks in parts . Labor, NC .



I have an 026. Best saw I've ever owned!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Oh yes, and I was watching the bunnies play.



Looks like you found a nice place.

We have a bunny family living at the barn. They slip under the fence to play in the front yard. Most of our cockers ignore them but the puppy just can't under why the funny looking dogs run away instead of playing!


----------



## EastTexFrank

PG, you better not let those bunnies come anywhere near my outside cat.  I just wish she wouldn't dump them at the back door.

Nixon, do you only work on clean saws?  I swear that my brand new 14" Echo wasn't that clean when I bought it.   

I spent 6 hours at the washer tournament setting up, breaking down and playing.  The playing part was really short.  My wife and I lost in the second round to 2 women.  Darn, I swear they were ringers but they didn't win.  Two young guys in their early 20s won 4 tickets to a suite at an upcoming Texas Ranger game.  

Came home exhausted.  The heat was oppressive and humid.  I took it easy until evening then I took the new pellet grill round to the back deck and fired it up to make sure that it worked.  This thing is like cheating.  You set the temperature, cooking time and meat temperature from your smart phone and walk away.  You can check on how it's cooking from inside the house in the a/c with your phone.  Not fair.  We're going to start easy tomorrow with hamburgers but I'm going to smoke a small brisket some day next week.  Once I get the hang of it we're going to take it camping in the RV.


----------



## luvs

bourdain is here; we went to see if we might get a pic w/ him-- he wasn't @ either place we went to; not by when we'd gotten there & my buddy hasta be @ his job early, so we said 'oh, well', (w/ many explicitives that i choose to not type)-- so, we went to 'iggle to get groceries-- aw, well-- heard where he went 'cept my pal got tipsy & was not gonna drive again tonite-- smart guy~ kinda-- glad i saw bourdain live years ago so i cannot bitch @ my joel too much--


----------



## pirate_girl

Frank, it's a good thing my cat is strictly indoors, otherwise.. 

Bourdain, Aubrey??  sigh.... love that man


----------



## pirate_girl

So anyhow, today is one of the extra days I picked up, so yeah.. I'll be working from 2-10p.
It's going to be in the upper 80s/low 90s most of the week.
Thank ya Jesus for air conditioning..


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Thank ya Jesus for air conditioning..



Ya got that right.  

Our oldest son, when he was teenager, used to think that the guy who invented frozen french fries ought to get the Nobel Prize for something.  I feel the same way about the guy who invented a/c.


----------



## luvs

seeing my team win that Stanley Cup~


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, my grilling last night was a disaster.  I got the small table set up and put the grill on it.  I put one of those grease absorbing bbq mats under the grill and fired it up at 150° to make sure everything was working.  Worked just great.  I increased the temperature to 500° and sat back, waiting for my wife to bring the patties out but never got that far.  It seems that the bbq mat is made for absorbing grease in a non high temperature environment.  It caught fire and melted the table.  Before I got everything under control it had also melted the ac/dc adapter and part of the power cord.  I offered to do the burgers on the propane grill but my wife told me not to bother, she'd do them on the grill inside and please, would I try not to burn down the house while she did it.  I headed for the Scotch bottle and ordered replacement parts while I was still coherent.  

OK, I was knocked down but not out.  Round 2 will begin as soon as the replacement parts arrive.


----------



## pirate_girl

Did my_ own_ laundry and my _own _shopping today. 

Ran to Walmart for groceries and got some deli fried chicken (good!)
Then stopped by Ace Hardware and picked up some potted geraniums.


----------



## pirate_girl

'twas my day off, went out with the gals for breakfast, then to shop for groceries, came home and puttered around, decorated the new abode bathroom-wise, things from Hobby Lobby-mostly nautical - wood and cast iron stuff!

Napped with the cat on the sofa while watching Goodfellas, then the news.
Made baked flounder for dinner with lemon butter,tarragon and scallions, wild rice and peas.

It's been a GREAT day if I do say so.


----------



## Angelface

I got thrown in a pool with all my clothes on and I'm not exactly happy.. Not because of my clothes, but my phone!!! It was ruined! But I got a better phone, but I lost my pics.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Any pictures of when you came out?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's our plan for the weekend.


----------



## Melensdad

Well I'm not quite as ambitious of a drinker, but I'll admit there is a small glass of 115 proof Old Forester 1920 Prohibition Style Bourbon sitting next to me as I type.

I've been staining wood for the *ukulele kit*.  I think its probably done with the staining?  Maybe.  
The top is stained walnut, the body sides & back, as well as the neck, have been stained with a couple coats of walnut plus a couple coats of red mahogany.  Its what I had.  Since this kit was only $39 it didn't make much sense to go buy new stain.  But I wanted 2 tone and the back and sides look sort of like rosewood, not quite dark enough, might have to do a couple more coats?  Back & sides contrast nicely with the warm medium brown color of the top.​
Also sprayed a bunch of *poison ivy* with weed killer, mixed extra strong.  Hope that kills it.  4 gallons worth of spraying.  

Built a 'rabbit cage' to surround a rabbit nest that is in the dog's yard.  
Mommy bunny made a tactical error building her nest in an area where 4 dogs frequent.  I know 3 of the baby bunnies, maybe 4 are dead.  There is at least 1, and maybe 2, that are still snuggled in the nest ... which is now surrounded by a cage to keep the dogs out of the nest.  Can't help any bunny that wanders out of that cage, hopefully they make it to the woods (50' away) at a time when the dogs are NOT outside.​
Bought a couple of Target gift cards for some of my fencing students that have graduation parties coming up.  

This evening is going to be a family relaxation time watching a movie (yet to be determined) on Netflix.


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Any pictures of when you came out?



LOL oh my gosh.. lol sorry no.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awww. Nothing nicer than a wet t-shirt. Lmao


----------



## Angelface

NorthernRedneck said:


> Awww. Nothing nicer than a wet t-shirt. Lmao



Cept this one was blue lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Just happy to be home sweet home.
Got a call at work today from my sister in law telling me my brother fell off a ladder and broke his leg, so I'll try to make it to the hospital in the morning to see him.
He thinks he's still Superman.

Other than that, I had a good day.
It's so nice coming home and being by myself again with Mr. Lightning waiting here.
Never mentioned being alone when Gretch was still with me, because she was special and I sure never felt alone.
Never thought I'd get a cat again either (Steve and I had Bianca), but I love him and he keeps me entertained.

Here is a picture of my dining room table with a floral arrangement.
Making it my own pretty place little by little.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Made my morning run in to town for my lottery ticket and more Band Aids.  Damn but those chiggers got me again and I needed to cover up the bite sites.  It's OK, I got them yesterday.  I sprayed 250 gallons of insecticide on the yard.  I swear that I could hear the little buggers "croak".  

I piddled around putting out some more rocks and put my new mini water pump together, thanks Bob.  The hose barb on the discharge hose was cracked.  Rather than mess with Generac, I may run in to Tractor Supply or Ace tomorrow and get a new one.  

My wife had to go in to town early evening so I took the opportunity to get out the ladder and replace an outside security light around the house that had burned out.  She's banned me from climbing ladders unless they are the platform variety or she asks me to do it????.  I thought that she wouldn't notice but I was wrong.  Ah well, she'll forgive me tomorrow ... or the day after ... or perhaps never.  Women and elephants have a lot in common.  

It's so hot and humid here that working outside right now isn't a whole lot of fun.


----------



## nixon

7 hours on the tractor brush hogging . Tired and I shoulda used some sunblock ...


----------



## Catavenger

Got up early and walked to Jack - In the Box (fast food chain in the west) got a terrible breakfast. Couldn't get ice and I thought it was just me (I can't figure out their new pop machine). I asked  and was told it didn't have ice. 
So the guy got me ice that normally goes to drive through customers.
Then they got my order wrong.
Then when I did get it I got a half warm croissant.
I did take the survey I the website. 
And these are people that  want 15 bucks an hour.
 Then I came home and did a load of laundry.
Checked my email and saw an alert  message  from the bank. I called them and was told it was nothing. Which makes me wonder that if it was nothing why did they send me an alert?
Then I noticed that one of my towel cupboards was falling off so I had to take it off and fix it. 
I noticed that my cats had barfed all over.
That's what cats do -Barf, it doesn't mean they are sick.
Barf, track litter & one pees all over. Not good pets.
I don't even have snow here and probably should have bought a snow cat instead.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I suppose that I better go get ready for church.  After that it's lunch and a visit to the M-I-L in the nursing home.

This afternoon I need to sting trim along the driveway and around the garden.  I don't know how much of that I'll get done.  It's been so hot and humid here lately, it's been miserable.  This summer is shaping up to be a real booger.


----------



## luvs

looking to get my piercing/tattoo on a Sunday evening-- not so simplistic; not on a Sunday here in my location, oddly enough~~


----------



## deand1

Road-tripping. Bellingham WA last night and heading into western Canada today. We haven't seen the sun since we were in eastern OR last week. Is it still up there?


----------



## EastTexFrank

deand1 said:


> Road-tripping. Bellingham WA last night and heading into western Canada today. We haven't seen the sun since we were in eastern OR last week. Is it still up there?



I don't know.  We haven't seen it for a couple of days.  

Woke up this morning to thunder and pouring rain.  That'll put the kybosh on my plans for today.  I was going to do the string trimming that I didn't do yesterday.  I still have to dig out the trailer, put the bush hog on the little tractor and load everything up so my wife can mow her beloved library annex on Tuesday.


----------



## Melensdad

Returned an unassembled 5 drawer dresser to IKEA.  Bought it for Mel's new apartment a couple weeks ago.  Found a much nicer dresser, already assembled, with a very minor defect, for less money than the IKEA kit.  

Then went to Chinatown in Chicago.  Spent about 3 hours there.  Great lunch.  Then we went junk shopping, stopped off at a BBQ place and bought a duck to bring home. Also stopped at a Vietnamese Pho restaurant and bought 3 different Pho soups.  So its going to be oriental dinner tonight too.  

Walked the dogs when we got home.  The puppy can't walk as far as we think he can, started to get tired and wanted to nap on the side of the road.  He's passed out now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio then a whole lot of nothing. Had a couple naps. Rough day today. Legs nearly gave out on me going down 2 steps. Had to sit for 15 minutes on the steps to regain my strength.


----------



## tiredretired

Had to take the mower deck to be repaired today. One of the front support brackets broke due to a chain reaction of failures due to a piss poor design by Cub Cadet.  

One of my good friends at the Spring & Chassis Shop took care of me.  I got it back home and remounted back on the Cubbie just before the sky opened up and started raining. 

Three days ago my neighbor decided to buy a Cub Cadet and get rid of his Deere John because he says mine always works and never fails.    He jinked me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Funny thing you mention riding mowers. Looks like I'll be getting one this weekend. My grampa had one he barely used. My brother ended up with it after he passed. Now that my brother moved to a smaller place he has no use for it. And somewhere along the way my dad picked up a new snowblower attachment that I'll be mounting. I really don't need a riding mower but figured I may as well grab it as we are looking for a bigger place with at least a couple acres of yard.


----------



## deand1

Tsawwassen ferry to Vancouver Island, Victoria B. C. For two days of siteseeing.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Funny thing you mention riding mowers. Looks like I'll be getting one this weekend. My grampa had one he barely used. My brother ended up with it after he passed. Now that my brother moved to a smaller place he has no use for it. And somewhere along the way my dad picked up a new snowblower attachment that I'll be mounting. I really don't need a riding mower but figured I may as well grab it as we are looking for a bigger place with at least a couple acres of yard.



I use mine as much as a garden tractor then as a mower.  I have one of those small Gorilla Carts I tow behind and load up with weeds or whatever.  The tractor gets used a lot and is one of the last really old school Cubbies and very dependable.  The mower deck should be OK for a long while too as it got fixed right is now better then that bubble gum welding job the factory did on it.  They must count everybody's welding rods at the end of the day to make sure they did not use too much.


----------



## Catavenger

I went to a specialist. Ear, nose & throat. he took a biopsy of a sore in my mouth.
It's kind of like a canker sore but it just won't heal.
After that I came home and had a grand mal seizure. After that I didn't feel that well  so didn't want anything to eat.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a whole lot today. No appointments till 5pm. Spent the day trying to digest a stack of medical reports 3" thick from my recent testing in Toronto and wrap my head around the results. Apparently I have a neurocognitive disorder due to a traumatic brain injury as a result of my accident which prevents me from ever working again.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another blah day today. Went to a police bike auction tonight. Got the missus a bike for cheap. Now I want to be a bicycle seat. Lmao

Heading out for a 4 hr drive to my brothers place for my nieces grade 12 graduation. Then either drive back tomorrow or Saturday morning to do my last gig with my band till October.


----------



## Doc

Had dinner at Olive Garden with old friend I had not seen in decades.  She's in town to visit her brother and we set up a dinner date.  The four of us had a great time, lots of laughs and reminiscing.   My face hurts from smiling so much.   

Then I come home and find this awesome rainbow.     It took 2 pics to show the whole thiing.


----------



## Catavenger

Until a plumber arrived. Then paid $383 for something that seemed fairly minor.
If my great nephew wants to go to college I think I will try to talk him into training to be a plumber instead.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Then I come home and find this awesome rainbow.     It took 2 pics to show the whole thiing.



That's a great picture!

Quite a step up from burning mowers and medivac choppers!


----------



## Angelface

Enjoyed the nice weather today!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice pictures. 

I drove 4 hrs today to get to my nieces grad. It started at 1. Guess when I got here?  Yep. 1. Drove 4 hours. Not even enough time to take a piss before having to sit another 2.5 hours.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is day 4 off work, so I'll enjoy it.
Last night the cat got out and I was frantic, but he came back almost 4 hrs later.
Little bastid lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doing what I can to help my aunt today. She is being admitted for a bunch of tests. They suspect either stomach or colon cancer.


----------



## leadarrows

Well my dad does it again. I get to meet all kinds of people because of my dad and today I got to meet an astronaut. Robert L. Stewart. I get to call him Bob now...lol
This completes one of my bucket list items. 
I got to ask him why they didn't back haul space debris every trip in the space shuttle. Not enough fuel to change orbit per mission. It is something they would like to do with the next generation shuttle if we ever have one. He thinks we will have something but it will have to come from the private sector. Very interesting guy. First Army man ever to be an Astronaut. 
Like talking to your neighbor. Great guy.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Doing what I can to help my aunt today. She is being admitted for a bunch of tests. They suspect either stomach or colon cancer.



Any news on that Brian?
By the way, you're a good man.

Didn't do anything today but work on C- west from 2-10p.
Cat's been fed and he's content.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. All bloodwork came back clear. They suspect a form of colitis causing her colon to become inflamed seeing as she's diabetic.


----------



## tiredretired

leadarrows said:


> Well my dad does it again. I get to meet all kinds of people because of my dad and today I got to meet an astronaut. Robert L. Stewart. I get to call him Bob now...lol
> This completes one of my bucket list items.
> I got to ask him why they didn't back haul space debris every trip in the space shuttle. Not enough fuel to change orbit per mission. It is something they would like to do with the next generation shuttle if we ever have one. He thinks we will have something but it will have to come from the private sector. Very interesting guy. First Army man ever to be an Astronaut.
> Like talking to your neighbor. Great guy.



I'm jealous as hell.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> They suspect a form of colitis causing her colon to become inflamed seeing as she's diabetic.



That's what they decided I had.  If you're diabetic, food get retained in your stomach and doesn't get digested and cleared out.  It leads to all kinds of problems.  

Up at 6:00 this morning to get the brisket out of the fridge and let it warm up to room temperature.  Started the new pellet grill and got ready for round 2 with the thing.  Hopefully nothing catches fire or melts this time.  

If everything goes to plan, this should be the easiest 12 hour smoke of my life.  I've got the cooking profile entered on my phone so all I have to do is turn it over, spritz and keep the hopper filled.  I'm following their cooking instructions and not our usual routine.  We'll see how it goes.  

Got to go get a haircut and beard trim this afternoon in prep for our Scotland trip.  May do some bush hogging too.  Then again ... maybe not.  

Off to take the trash out.


----------



## pirate_girl

Stayed up too late trying to get in to an older James Patterson book.
Cradle and All.

Right now it's coffee time- working again this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the kiddies off to school. Went out to load move and unload the truck camper. We're out at camp Friday until the following Sunday then bringing in the camper for the following weekend. We are then heading out for 4 days to a family reunion to burry my gramma and uncle who both passed a month apart in march/april.


----------



## nixon

Got that saw ( 026 ) back to it's happy owner . Found a used piston and cylinder for it . Reringed the piston ,new fuel and impulse lines ,fuel filter ,oil cap ,new chain  and rim sprocket . Cleaned it up ,tuned it a touch rich at 13.5k ,put 2 tanks through it to be sure it was gtg . Bill came to $115 out the door . It's nice to help folks out ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good stuff. 

Got a bit done so far today. Moved the truck camper to make room for the big one next weekend. Then tackled the yukon installing the brake controller and hood/window deflectors.


----------



## tiredretired

nixon said:


> Got that saw ( 026 ) back to it's happy owner . Found a used piston and cylinder for it . Reringed the piston ,new fuel and impulse lines ,fuel filter ,oil cap ,new chain  and rim sprocket . Cleaned it up ,tuned it a touch rich at 13.5k ,put 2 tanks through it to be sure it was gtg . Bill came to $115 out the door . It's nice to help folks out ...



All that work for a buck 15?  That is more then fair my friend.  Around here they would charge that just to change  a spark plug, no joke.


----------



## nixon

TiredRetired said:


> All that work for a buck 15?  That is more then fair my friend.  Around here they would charge that just to change  a spark plug, no joke.



I just charge for parts . That saw probably would have been scrap if he would have had to pay shop rates .Generally i just do it for the local farmers and neighbors . But I did do about 50 chains for one of the local shops N/C . But then he usually gets me parts at dealer cost . So it all works out for everyone .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Got that saw ( 026 ) back to it's happy owner . Found a used piston and cylinder for it . Reringed the piston ,new fuel and impulse lines ,fuel filter ,oil cap ,new chain  and rim sprocket . Cleaned it up ,tuned it a touch rich at 13.5k ,put 2 tanks through it to be sure it was gtg . Bill came to $115 out the door . It's nice to help folks out ...



Oh you and your chainsaws 
Very happy to know you're feeling good enough to be out working in the shop, John.

Right now I am relaxing before bed time.
Tomorrow is my day off until back on the killer schedule.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, cooking that brisket was easy.  It took 12 hours in total, including a 1-1/2 hour rest period.  It was worth it though.  You could cut it with a plastic fork and tasty ....!!!!!  beautiful smoke ring!!!!  It was almost like cheating.  The only thing was that the almost 8lb brisket filled that little grill.  I'm going to send out care packages to a couple of friends tomorrow and get their opinion but my grade was an A+.  

Got my haircut and beard trim.  My hairdresser called it "sexy short" but she doesn't know what to think.  That's 3 haircuts this year and it's only June.  Beats the hell out of my usual 2 a year.  I hope that she has a great vacation on all that extra money she is getting from me this year.  She knows the good times are over though.  As I walked out the door I shouted over my shoulder, "See you in December".


----------



## Melensdad

1:45am and I am up and in pain.

My left wrist, which was injured a couple weeks before Easter, is in constant pain.  Wrist brace seems to do nothing.  It cannot support any weight, even a dinner plate is too heavy.  Rotational stresses are even worse.

But it just hurts today.  Constant pain.  Pain pills don't work.  Bourbon doesn't help.  I can't sleep.  It feels like there is a 16 penny nail being driven through my wrist.  

*I realize in the grand scheme of things a single sore joint on my body is a minor problem* but damn it really hurts and I sound like a cry-baby.  And the fact that it is constant intense pain means I can't get comfortable when I sit and rest, when I try to sleep, etc.  Hurts when I drive, hurts when I sit.  Nothing I have tried seems to help.

Might see if there is a surgical solution?  I was told by 2 doctors it will take time.  But damn.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> 1:45am and I am up and in pain.
> 
> My left wrist, which was injured a couple weeks before Easter, is in constant pain.  Wrist brace seems to do nothing.  It cannot support any weight, even a dinner plate is too heavy.  Rotational stresses are even worse.
> 
> But it just hurts today.  Constant pain.  Pain pills don't work.  Bourbon doesn't help.  I can't sleep.  It feels like there is a 16 penny nail being driven through my wrist.
> 
> *I realize in the grand scheme of things a single sore joint on my body is a minor problem* but damn it really hurts and I sound like a cry-baby.  And the fact that it is constant intense pain means I can't get comfortable when I sit and rest, when I try to sleep, etc.  Hurts when I drive, hurts when I sit.  Nothing I have tried seems to help.
> 
> Might see if there is a surgical solution?  I was told by 2 doctors it will take time.  But damn.



I take it you have had an MRI on that wrist?  Do the doctors at least know what is causing this?  Living in constant pain is no picnic and frankly I'm surprised they are basically telling you to go home and wait it out. 

Maybe a third opinion?  That sheepskin hanging on their wall never tells you how they finished in their class in Med School.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can sympathize with the pain. Mine has actually been better with my new "medication".  It does help.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> But it just hurts today.  Constant pain.
> Might see if there is a surgical solution?  I was told by 2 doctors it will take time.  But damn.



Didn't you say not long ago that you'd been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis?
If that's the cause of the pain, then perhaps surgery would be the answer.
A partial or total fusion of the carpal.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad, I sympathize.  Constant pain drags you down both mentally and physically.  I hope that you find a solution and "learn to live with it" is not a solution.  I've been down that road.


----------



## waybomb

You know what, if I have a tree with an ailing branch, I cut it off.............


----------



## tiredretired

waybomb said:


> You know what, if I have a tree with an ailing branch, I cut it off.............



You're a big friggin help, you are.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> You're a big friggin help, you are.


Or he's a dick.  Not sure which 




pirate_girl said:


> Didn't you say not long ago that you'd been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis?
> If that's the cause of the pain, then perhaps surgery would be the answer.
> A partial or total fusion of the carpal.


Diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis when I was 24 years old.

Surgeons talked to me about fusion about a decade ago.  Glad I didn't do it.  Still don't want to consider it.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Oh you and your chainsaws
> Very happy to know you're feeling good enough to be out working in the shop, John.
> 
> Right now I am relaxing before bed time.
> Tomorrow is my day off until back on the killer schedule.



Thanks Lorelei . It's good to have something to concentrate on at times .


Bob , hang tough . I know how chronic pain ,even if it's only a 3,or 4 on the pain scale ,can take over your life if it goes on long enough . I truly hope you can find permanent relief from it .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Tell me about that freaking pain scale. I average 4-8 at any given time. And that's just for my back. Throw in the crps in my left foot that flares up without warning and life pretty much sucks day to day. We did meet with the lawyer today and were given the green light to start shopping for a bigger house that'll better accomodate me in the years to come.


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't do a whole lot today.
The place is clean, the cupboards and fridge are stocked from a very rainy shopping trip.
Oh wait, I took a nap or tried to around 3:30.
When one switches address, all the utility companies bug the shit out of you to offer a better plan.
I am basic and happy-- once again.
Spectrum has been the worst


----------



## leadarrows

Melensdad said:


> Or he's a dick.  Not sure which
> 
> 
> Diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis when I was 24 years old.
> 
> Surgeons talked to me about fusion about a decade ago.  Glad I didn't do it.  Still don't want to consider it.


I have arthritis. Not bad yet I don't think anyway. I eat hot peppers on lots of the food I eat. hot peppers dull your pain receptors over time. I love them in my green beans.


----------



## pirate_girl

leadarrows said:


> I have arthritis. Not bad yet I don't think anyway. I eat hot peppers on lots of the food I eat. hot peppers dull your pain receptors over time. I love them in my green beans.



I hurt all the time, but it comes with the territory of walking and standing for the last 36 years on nursey legs and feet.

"Pain is weakness leaving the body to allow strength for another day".. or something along those lines.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I hurt all the time, but it comes with the territory of walking and standing for the last 36 years on nursey legs and feet.
> 
> *"Pain is weakness leaving the body to allow strength for another day".. or something along those lines.*



  That's like that other bullshit statement, "What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger"  

I hate both statements.  LOL.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I got my morning running around done.  I used my 10% off coupon at Tractor Supply to buy 4 big sacks of premium dog food and some t-shirts and other things.

I came home and had lunch and then spent 5 hours mowing the yard.  I shouldn't let it get so tall but I was determined that I wasn't going to cut it twice before leaving on vacation.  I've still got the "back 40" (I don't know why I call it that, it's only about an acre and a half) and the pasture to mow but I'll use the big tractor and the bush hog for that ... tomorrow, if it doesn't rain.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> That's like that other bullshit statement, "What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger"
> 
> I hate both statements.  LOL.



Thanks Butch, you charming fellow.
I was being serious in sharing that statement, because that's the way I feel most days after an 8 or even 12 hr shift.

I was the float nurse betwixt C and D wing today.
30 residents- pre-dinner med pass, treatments, helping with showers, racing around answering the phone, transferring calls, taking a 3rd shift call in from an aide who'd rather party than show up on a Friday night, so my responsibility to go down the list to find a replacement before 9PM.
HS med pass running late.

Yup, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.
I am home and made it through my day.
How was yours?


----------



## Melensdad

Plan to work a bit on the yard.

I have some new landscape lights that I partially installed.  I say partially because I just laid the wires on top the ground so I could move the lights around.  Started to bury the wires yesterday _(because we had some rain and it softened the ground enough to make it easy to trench in the wire)_.  Hope to lay out some more lights today. 

An early morning inspection of the pool reviled that I have 6 frogs that found their way into the pool.  I scooped them out after my 1st coffee.  Seems like we get frogs after heavy rain storms roll through.  

MIGHT pick up some lumber and build a new shooting bench?  My current bench is about 2 years past due of replacement and is pretty rickety.



Oh, and I am *starting a new 1 month long health challenge.*  Since the puppy keeps me awake at night, I need to do something to offset the lack of nighttime sleep.


----------



## nixon

TiredRetired said:


> That's like that other bullshit statement, "What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger"



That's not quite the way I remember it .... 
I found it to be more like , " That which does not kil you , will probably come back later ,and try again ."


----------



## Melensdad

nixon said:


> ... " That which does not kil you , will probably come back later ,and try again ."



 yup


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> yup



Regarding Nixon's recent health concern.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Butch, you charming fellow.
> I was being serious in sharing that statement, because that's the way I feel most days after an 8 or even 12 hr shift.
> 
> I was the float nurse betwixt C and D wing today.
> 30 residents- pre-dinner med pass, treatments, helping with showers, racing around answering the phone, transferring calls, taking a 3rd shift call in from an aide who'd rather party than show up on a Friday night, so my responsibility to go down the list to find a replacement before 9PM.
> HS med pass running late.
> 
> Yup, what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.
> I am home and made it through my day.
> *How was yours?*



Same as ever, just being my usual charming self.  

Yeah, I gotta say PG, charming has NEVER been an adjective to describe old TR.  Lovable?  Well maybe, Friendly?  Usually.  Charming?  Never.  

Sounds to me like one hell of a day.  Busy days at work go by fast, that is why I always saw slackers as a contradiction.  Just keep busy and the day will move along and you can get to your ultimate wish, getting the hell out of here.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Regarding Nixon's recent health concern.



Still going after 4 years of this stuff ! Ther're times when it gets to me ,but then I remember that I have it better than quite a few folks . OHM !


----------



## nixon

TiredRetired said:


> Busy days at work go by fast, that is why I always saw slackers as a contradiction.  Just keep busy and the day will move along and you can get to your ultimate wish, getting the hell out of here.



While we're on sayings and such . Haven't you heard the one from the shao  lin monks . ( disclaimer ...might have been stinking bob the panhandler )
Laziness is it's own reward .


----------



## tiredretired

nixon said:


> While we're on sayings and such . Haven't you heard the one from the shao  lin monks . ( disclaimer ...might have been stinking bob the panhandler )
> Laziness is it's own reward .



I think it was the monks.  They never were worth a shit when it came to hard work.


----------



## Melensdad

Hot and humid here.  

Did some tree pruning this morning and then I set up more of the low voltage landscape lighting but then I ran out of wire.  

Ran out to the hardware store after lunch, bought another 100' of landscape wire.  

Stopped at the cigar lounge and chatted with the guys.  Now I'm hiding in the house with the AC blowing cold.  I'll probably go run out more wire a bit later, probably early evening when the sky is still bright but the sun is low along the horizon.  





nixon said:


> Still going after 4 years of this stuff ! Ther're times when it gets to me ,but then I remember that I have it better than quite a few folks . OHM !



Just keep on going, its the best thing you can do 

My mom never gave up.  Took up golf a year after the Mayo Clinic gave her less than 90 days to live.  Won a golf tournament a year after that.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Same as ever, just being my usual charming self.
> 
> Yeah, I gotta say PG, charming has NEVER been an adjective to describe old TR.  Lovable?  Well maybe, Friendly?  Usually.  Charming?  Never.



You're a monster...  



TiredRetired said:


> Sounds to me like one hell of a day.  Busy days at work go by fast, that is why I always saw slackers as a contradiction.  Just keep busy and the day will move along and you can get to your ultimate wish, getting the hell out of here.



I got the hell out of there after a day NOT like yesterday, thank God! lol
AND, I have tomorrow off, only because I have to work the 4th.. grrrr
No bbq attendance for me.. sigh..


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm supposed to go to church this morning.  Whether I do or not is still up for debate.

I didn't get anything done yesterday.  It rained and thundered off and on all day.  Today is supposed to be hot and humid, 95° and 90%.  That's just plain nasty and I've still got the "back 40" to mow.  It may not get done today but rain is forecast until the middle of next week.


----------



## Doc

forecast for our weekend was rain rain rain.  Then Friday the chance of rain went down to 30% for Saturday.  Then Saturday morning I see zero percent chance.  So we put the boat in and had a great day of boating.   Today tomorrow and the 4th are now forecast to be sun sun and more sun.   85 today, 86 tomorrow and 90 on Tues.   All good for boating.  Woo hoo.  We lucked out this year.   Will get our fill of boating and then rest up for the next weekend.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm supposed to go to church this morning.  Whether I do or not is still up for debate.
> 
> I didn't get anything done yesterday.  It rained and thundered off and on all day.  Today is supposed to be hot and humid, 95° and 90%.  That's just plain nasty and I've still got the "back 40" to mow.  It may not get done today but rain is forecast until the middle of next week.



I went to church.  Melen went to work at the marina.  Marcia stayed home and worked in the kitchen making food.  We have a small group of friends coming over on the 4th so she is getting a jump on making desserts.

Probably vacuum the pool today.  I have a pool robot that works great for the bottom and sides of the pool but it totally misses the steps and the area where the underwater bar stools sit.  Just can't get into the corners, etc.  So I'll probably vacuum those areas.  I've never found a pool robot that will get into those areas and successfully clean them.  My prior robots would get stuck there and then couldn't clean the pool so I had to keep an eye on those to un-stick them when they got stuck.  I like this robot better.  

Maybe watch my wife mow the lawn?  

Probably run some errands later and go visit my aunt who broke her hip and had surgery yesterday.  She should be able to take visitors today.

We have a CHANCE of RAIN every day through, and including, the 4th of July.  Can't tell it from the sky.


----------



## tiredretired

Kids up visiting for the 4th.  Having a great time.  BBQ tonight, bonfire and smores.  I love the 4th.

Oh, and it stopped friggin raining for one day.


----------



## nixon

Mowed everything I could get to with the GT . Then, got out the chainsaw on a stick and butchered some low hanging limbs . After that I went combat mowing . That's basically where I take my old GT ( Das Yard Panzer ) anyplace I can't get to with a brush hog ,and won't go with the newer machine . No mower blades were harmed during this exercise ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for a friend to show up so we can go out to dinner.
The type who is always late.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I did go to church and the 4th July Service was magnificent.  I had a tear in my eye.

I went to the nursing home and visited my M-I-L for the last time before we take off on Wednesday for the UK.

We came home and had lunch before I took off mowing the back 40.  The big tractor was overheating for some reason and I don't know why.  All the usual culprits passed muster so I don't know what it's up to.  I'll find out when I come back.  I broke out the Kubota mower and finished up.  

I got everything ready for taking the dogs to the boarding kennel tomorrow.  I'm saddened to say that they love it there.  I don't know why but at least they are always excited when we pick them up so that's some consolation.  

Tidied up some other stuff in preparation for going and then quit.  Sat down and had a couple of beers while I cooled off.  

Monday and Tuesday are going to be busy ... and hot ... and wet.  I'm really looking forward to 4 days in London and 10 days in Ballater, Scotland.  It's at least 30 degrees cooler and the beer is better.


----------



## nixon

Change oil and all filters on the Garden tractor ,and Das Yard Panzer . Did the same to the pickup . Then incinerated some ribs and eated them . Currently have my feet up and watching the Twilight Zone marathon on SyFy .


----------



## tiredretired

Went to the local Ford dealer to check out a nice 2010 Explorer SportTrac with 42K on the clock.  Not bad shape and very low miles but a few too many dings in the paint for my taste.  However, my taste can change depending on the price.  Think I will stop for a visit tomorrow and see what the salesman has to say.  I currently own 3 vehicles and am looking to downsize to at least two or maybe even one.  Yes, contemplating even getting rid of my beloved Ranger.  We shall see what kind of deal old TR can wrangle.


----------



## pirate_girl

Long day at work.
Fireworks about 10 minutes in by the time I pulled into the drive.

Showered, in jammies, cat fed.
Fireworks over. 
They don't last very long around here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Halfway through a full 10 days at camp. Haven't left the campground since arriving 5 days ago. Heading home today though to restock a few supplies. 

We've had both kayaks in the water. One is the kind you sit on top of and doesn't go very fast. The other is a sun dolphin you sit inside. It goes much faster and is easier to steer as it has a fixed rudder.


----------



## nixon

Quiet day today . Saw the cardio guy . Don't have to see him again for a year . So things are good there . After that picked up 20 gallons of E0 fuel for the OPE ,and bought some better spouts for the EPA mandated no spill gas cans . Tomorrow is rotors , pads ,ebrake shoes ,and tire rotation for the pick up .


----------



## tiredretired

Just finished some more aiming on my new HID projector headlights for my pickup.  I've been having some trouble finding the sweet spot but I think I may have found it.  I decided to drop the cutoff 3.5 inches at 25 feet due to the factory installed 3 inch lift kit the truck has. The center of the projectors are 36 inches to center off the pavement. I've had it set at 2.5 inches but that seemed a bit high and noticed a few were flipping me the high beams so I decided to try lowering it a bit more.  May try 3 inches at some point but not right now.  Beam pattern is outstanding going down the road and illumination is great.  High beams are brutal and not to be left on for oncoming traffic.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nixon said:


> Quiet day today . Saw the cardio guy . Don't have to see him again for a year . So things are good there . After that picked up 20 gallons of E0 fuel for the OPE ,and bought some better spouts for the EPA mandated no spill gas cans . Tomorrow is rotors , pads ,ebrake shoes ,and tire rotation for the pick up .


I did that two weeks ago. All new rotors pads and calipers on the truck. Only thing left is an upper control arm on the drivers side then I'll be good for a while. 

We went to town yesterday then came back to camp. Had a fire last night then called it an early night. They were originally calling for a light shower around supper today now we're in a severe thunderstorm watch.


----------



## nixon

Got the truck done . The ebrake shoes sucked !!! All the springs and retainers are shielded behind the axle flange .I wasn't about to drain the differential and pull the axles ... Did I mention that doing the ebrake shoes sucked with a capitol S  ?? 
Ground a few chains for the  BIL . Without  whoes help ,the brake job would still likely be in progress . Also ordered a bar and a couple of spare chains for one of his saws ,as he won't take payment .


----------



## pirate_girl

Just finished my Thursday shift and now have the next 4 days off.

Weather is to be iffy tomorrow.

*Severe thunderstorms charging southeast across the region tomorrow between 2pm and 6pm. We will be tracking these storms as they move through tomorrow afternoon.*

Hopefully they'll miss us and go in another direction like they did for Brian.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. We dodged a bullet yesterday. Only 10 miles down the road they had goofball sized hail. Nothing here. 

We are still at camp till sunday. We also took in another foster child for the weekend as a respite. He was just brought to us.


----------



## tiredretired

After over 10" of rain for the month of June, we have had 6 straight days of sunny weather.  This has to be some sort of record.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yep. We dodged a bullet yesterday. Only



So far this has only produced thunder and sprinkles...


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like the worst of these storms is going to go around here and miss doing too much of anything bad, so I'll try to take a nap before dinner.


----------



## Doc

Storm passed through here.  Hail and very heavy rain.   Quite a few streets flooded.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow Doc, didn't do anything around here except thunder and very little rain.

Tomorrow and Sunday will be nice!


----------



## waybomb

Time to put the patio door in where the office window is.


----------



## tiredretired

Took a second for my brain to adjust to the fact the floor in not on one of the walls.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to early bird mass, then came home.
That's it so far.


----------



## nixon

Dropped a couple of dead trees that had root damage and were leaning in a bad direction . Changed oil on the splitter ,and made farwood outa the deceased trees .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packed up camp this morning and hauled in the camper for a short trip this weekend to a family reunion 3 hrs away. Maiden voyage for the yukon pulling the camper. She did alright. Actually more stable than the Ford but I have to admit that the 5.4l in the Ford has more umph than the 5.3l in the gmc when towing.


----------



## waybomb

Done.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lazy Sunday here.
Meatloaf, green beans and salad for dinner.


----------



## luvs

my hair's gotta be done; (bleach/tint/shave a 'lil of my tresses) hair is vamp redd; i'll post a pic soon as my cell/'puters collaborate~ then i hafta ignore my pal 4 a few, seeing as to how he is impolite to a few ppl i luv, as well--
then, dinner, a beverage & napping--


----------



## tiredretired

Going back to the Ford dealer and talk to the salesman again about that SportTrac.  They still have it as of yesterday.  First go round he and I could not come together, however he seemed to have an attitude that if I did not buy it someone else would.  Well, so far they have not.  So, I shall see if he has seen the light and come to the conclusion I am currently his best hope for clearing it off his inventory and getting his sales manager off his ass.  

I really like the vehicle but the asking price is way too high.  It needs cosmetic work, 4 new tires before winter and does NOT have the 4.6L I so wish it had instead of the 4.0L.  On the other hand, the rear seating appears to be never used and the pickup bed has seen super light duty use. The carpets are perfect with all WeatherTech mats which are the best.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to spend the day inside.

Mother Nature and her wakeup call this morning.

Stormy Monday... still booming out there.


----------



## Doc

Good luck TR.   Dealers are no fun to deal with.  End of month is said to be the good time to get the best deal.
Sounds like a nice truck but even a great deal will bring regret if the truck is underpowered

Like PG, I'm dodging storms today.   Can't stay inside.  Have to take cat to vet.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's calmed down here for now, Doc.
More this evening.


----------



## Melensdad

Not been posting much lately just because I've been crazy busy getting almost nothing done.

Had people over, so that occupied some time.  Spent some time moving Melen into her new apartment for law school.  Trying to keep up with the yard work and pool, etc. 

Was in Chicago before 7am this morning, then back in Indiana by 8:30 and then the other side of the county for a meeting by 10:15 this morning.  So not sitting around but don't have much to show for running around either.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds about like my average day. 

Got up. Farted. Took pain meds. Fed the kids. Went to physio. Came home. Farted again.  Sent the kids to boys and girls. Went to an appointment at the bank. Came home. Brought the oldest boy to the airport to send him out west for a month with his mother. Now I'm home waiting for the cable repair guy to come check our lines.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sounds about like my average day.
> 
> Got up. Farted. Took pain meds. Fed the kids. Went to physio. Came home. Farted again.  Sent the kids to boys and girls. Went to an appointment at the bank. Came home. Brought the oldest boy to the airport to send him out west for a month with his mother. Now I'm home waiting for the cable repair guy to come check our lines.



I farted too


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> I farted too



I didn't, but I'll let you know if I do.


----------



## deand1

TiredRetired said:


> Going back to the Ford dealer and talk to the salesman again about that SportTrac.  They still have it as of yesterday.  First go round he and I could not come together, however he seemed to have an attitude that if I did not buy it someone else would.  Well, so far they have not.  So, I shall see if he has seen the light and come to the conclusion I am currently his best hope for clearing it off his inventory and getting his sales manager off his ass.
> 
> I really like the vehicle but the asking price is way too high.  It needs cosmetic work, 4 new tires before winter and does NOT have the 4.6L I so wish it had instead of the 4.0L.  On the other hand, the rear seating appears to be never used and the pickup bed has seen super light duty use. The carpets are perfect with all WeatherTech mats which are the best.




Wait a few more weeks.  End of Month is buyers market.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dropped off the camper for warranty work at the dealership. Went to Physio. Mowed the lawn. Made lunch. Shipped kids off to their day program. Now waiting for an oil change at the dealership. Followed by another appointment. Taking the missus out for supper. Picking up a couple purchases off kijiji. Then home. All the while, getting quotes on getting a basic 16x16 deck built at camp.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Picked up the camper this morning from the dealership.   Now busy packing and prepping for tomorrow's road trip. (first of the summer with the camper).  Headed 3 hours northeast to my hometown of Geraldton Ontario for a family reunion/internment of two family members who passed away this year.


----------



## tiredretired

80 degrees and sunny so we went for a long drive in the rag top, ate lunch at the A&W.  Seeing as how we had burgers and fries for lunch, may as well finish off the day with some steak burritos.  Life is good.


----------



## luvs

getting groceries & may visit my buddies in 2 separate places; both @ their jobs-- he is usually cranky during his shift; my other pal is a dear when she is on-- (she dials me when she gets a slow shift 4 me 2 to be there & chit-chat w/ her, so i get there via cab, or she offers to get me & drop me @ my local pub post-shift-- luv 'em, both--


----------



## pirate_girl

Long day running around shopping out of town.
It was supposed to storm again, but so far nothing.
Sure is humid out there though.


----------



## Galvatron

Retired from the construction and building trade and taken a job for a aerospace company as a thermal engineer, I now make aircraft engine insulation parts, good hours and pay perks ect. 

To old for working outside in all wether, single man and very healthy, weight loss worked not gained any to which I am proud.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Galvatron said:


> Retired from the construction and building trade and taken a job for a aerospace company as a thermal engineer, I now make aircraft engine insulation parts, good hours and pay perks ect.
> 
> To old for working outside in all wether, single man and very healthy, weight loss worked not gained any to which I am proud.



Great to hear from you!

Sounds like a better job. Inside I hope?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Galvatron said:


> Retired from the construction and building trade and taken a job for a aerospace company as a thermal engineer, I now make aircraft engine insulation parts, good hours and pay perks ect.
> 
> To old for working outside in all wether, single man and very healthy, weight loss worked not gained any to which I am proud.


Sounds good for you all the way around. Nice to hear from you again.


----------



## tiredretired

Rained all day, so went grocery shopping and took life easy.  May even sleep in until 5 in the morning if it is still raining.


----------



## nixon

Made me a set of ramps to work on my vehicles . Used 20d nails ,so they are really well built ...


----------



## Melensdad

nixon said:


> Made me a set of ramps to work on my vehicles . Used 20d nails ,so they are really well built ...



This is why women live longer than men


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Burrying my grandmother and uncle.


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Burrying my grandmother and uncle.


Sad.   Good thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Burrying my grandmother and uncle.



Tough stuff RedNeck.  I buried both my Mom & Dad in the same year.  It was a rough year.  I feel your pain.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back home. Nice weekend spending time with family members. Both my gramma and uncle passed away in march and april. Nice to see gramma reunited with my grampa who passed away in 1994. Diabetes killed him. Now it killed my uncle as well.


----------



## nixon

Built a slide for the playground at the local park .


----------



## tiredretired

Been working on rebuilding our patio but the heat has been a killer.  90 degrees today with a dewpoint of 70.  I started today at 6 but had to quit at noon.  Just cannot take the heat like I used to.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We'll be doing the same thing in a couple weeks at camp.  After 4 years there, we finally decided to build a decent 16x16 deck instead of two 4x8 sections of deck stuck together.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, it was hot today (95!) - not that I spent that much time outside.
Another day at work which seemed to go by very fast.

Looking forward to having the weekend off, as my eldest granddaughter is coming to stay with me from Friday to Sunday afternoon. 
Should be fun 

Jeff has business in Pittsburgh and she didn't want to tag along.
They'll soon be moving there... sigh..

Sorry to hear about your loss, Brian with the Grams and Uncle.
John, what a lovely thing to do for the playground.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for the kid to get here around 3.
Going to feast at a seafood and grille place.
After that who knows?
Knowing her, she'll be texting her pretty little fingers off, lost in phoneland.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been hot and muggy! or as we used to say in the UK (close).
 Storms early morning hours, hit and miss most of the day tomorrow.

Kasey and I enjoyed our day.
That restaurant in Findlay was spectacular.
Shrimp cocktail,crab cakes, grilled swordfish, lobster mac and cheese, cuban sweet corn.
A really nice place.

Right now she's on the couch watching Hallmark Channel , texting friends and teasing the cat.
Predictable.


----------



## pirate_girl

.. and I just showed her the forum thread where I've posted pictures of her in Selfies.
She said Nana! why would you do that, I look ugly.
Then she wanted to know if _this place_ is like Facebook or something.
Told her no, it's better than Facebook and you are beautiful.


----------



## Melensdad

The talking head who claims to be a TV weatherman said that the National Weather Service says we got 3.14" of rain last night ... don't know if any of that is true, but I do know that there is too much water in the pool.  Over the top of both skimmers _(I have a low and a high skimmer) _so it looks like I will be pulling out the gas powered water pump and pumping some water OUT of the swimming pool to prevent damage from water seeping behind the pool walls.


----------



## pirate_girl

We sure got rain, and storms started at 3:30am.
One BOOM shook the house and we lost power for a second.
Had to reset the stove clock and reboot the box on the tv.

She wants to venture out to the mall today.
Maybe.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doing sfa at camp today. It's 2pm and so far the only thing I have accomplished is frying up some bacon and eggs this morning. Oh. And I installed a wall mount for a 24" tv/dvd combo in our room. We now have 3 tv's in a 36' camper.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, we ended up going to the mall and all she did was want to go in the girl shops and look at clothes and say " I like that, but it's too expensive" "ohh I want that!"

Got any money for that kid, because I don't. 

Then she wanted to get pretzels from Auntie Anne's and try on shoes (which were _perfect_ and a shame that she couldn't find those in Defiance).

This is why I am thankful I never had a daughter lol

Jeff will be here around noon tomorrow to pick her up.

I made a nice breakfast casserole for dinner which she loved, so more of that in the morning for breakfast.

Love this girl to death, but she is spoiled and very bright, and often times a little manipulating.
I suppose that comes with the territory of losing your Mother so young and having other family members coddle you because of.


----------



## luvs

chit-chat via cell w/ my bartender-pal; we're collaborating/getting a fellow pal to get me & take me to see her soon, & spoke to my 
 pal joel, & my brother, as well-- he is placing a current pic of me on here soon~ once he makes lunch 4 his kiddos-- 

 i'm taking a nap~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packed up and came back from camp. Would have liked to spend the day but we have 2 separate respite kids staying with us for the weekend. One is going home this afternoon. So none of our four kids were with us this weekend but we still ended up with 3 kids. Our full time foster and 2 respites


----------



## pirate_girl

Sure is quiet again without Kasey here.
I napped, made a simple supper/caprese salad and some cantaloupe.
We got some more rain.


----------



## nixon

Did some mowing with my new tow behind mower . Gotta get either get smaller wheels ,or 4:88 gears ,as I want to up the blade speed . Might also need to put a few caution stickers on it .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dr appointment followed by physio.


----------



## luvs

food shopping, cooking, & weather permitting, i may swim, then see my pal tonite if he's nearby-- my hair needs to be given a shave on its one 'lil shaven area, too, my usual salon-- then he keeps saying he needs me to trim his tresses--

it's similar to feeding a stray-- feed them, & then you're stuck feeding them-- trim someone's hair once; you're their new stylist~ on their terms, too--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ultrasound this morning to see if I get stuck with another liver drain. Then the big question is whether or not I lose part of my liver.


----------



## nixon

NorthernRedneck said:


> Ultrasound this morning to see if I get stuck with another liver drain. Then the big question is whether or not I lose part of my liver.



Best of luck on your appointment . Hopefully , it won't result in an operation on your liver .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. Just a bit concerned about the results of this test. My liver had a level 4.5 laceration. Level 6 is fatal. I'm experiencing the same symptoms as the first time I ended up in the hospital with a liver drain. This time around, the option for my liver is basically leave the drain in permanently or surgery to remove the part of my liver with the damaged bile ducts.


----------



## Doc

Sounds horrible.   Since liver is one organ that grows a not medical person like me wonders why they can't remove the part causing the drainage and have the good grow to replace it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's the thought. But as with anything there are complications associated with it. And with my luck the insicion would get infected and I'd be dealing with that for the next year.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After an ultrasound for me at the hospital and an annual medical for one of the kiddies at another clinic, it was time to bring them to the new splash pad the city built. But first I had to swap out one back tire for my spare on the truck. The tread is probably good for another 50,000kms but the sidewall was letting go with a big bulge in the side. 

Dropped off the tire and it's replacement at a tire shop then took the kids to play.


----------



## nixon

Let's see . Put a tank through one of the saws this A.M. . Helped my BIL do oil changes and tire rotations on his vehicles . Put a couple of loads of black locust into the wood shed . 
Bought a minty looking Shindaiwa 757 from a guy on one of the saw forums . Got it for a bit over 350 . Normally I see them for a lot more and considerably abused . Pretty good day !


----------



## Catavenger

Walked to the bus stop and took the bus to get a haircut.
I lucked out and got a free ride because the cash box was out of order. 
I told the kid who gave me the haircut that the last barber there, (who had cut my hair) kept asking if I really wanted my hair cut that short. I told him that I didn't want to P.O. that guy because it's never a good idea to P.O. anyone who has a strait razor near one's throat. But that I didn't really appreciate that. 
So I got my haircut the way I wanted it. As I was paying him I saw the barber who has previously cut my hair standing outside. I tipped the kid six bucks and told him to tell that barber he might get good tips if he just cut people's hair the way they wanted and shut up.
Then I walked across the street to my usual Chinese food lunch spot. 
After that I walked next door to the store there and bought a very few things.
Can't buy much when taking the bus. 
I lucked out again because the bus was starting to take off when I got up to it but the driver stopped so I could get on.
It was just about 12:30 when I got home soaked in sweat. A shower sure felt good.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> That's the thought. But as with anything there are complications associated with it. And with my luck the insicion would get infected and I'd be dealing with that for the next year.



Think positive.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a fairly lazy day around here.
Grocery shopped local instead of going out of town.
Feeling a bit blue knowing Jeff and Kasey will be heading to Pittsburgh (whenever that happens)-
Doesn't matter, it's not like they are moving half a world away.

Made pork chops a la Shake n Bake for dinner with a romaine/walnut salad that I like.

Yakked political about the Trump transgender ban military thing.
I am FOR IT, but looks like those in charge will be the ones who ultimately make that decision.

Right now, I am listening to Music Choice channel on the tv.
Traffic- Rock and Roll Stew just ended with Floyd Wish You Were Here playing right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

I just changed my avatar so you all can see how a "sexy nurse" looks at work.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Headed out to camp in a couple hours till Monday. She who must be obeyed has Monday off so we'll stay an extra night. Then I have a crew of guys hired to come build a 16x16 deck.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm helping my Mexican neighbor cut down yet another dead pine tree in my yard.  He also has his wife and 2 boys helping.  That makes at least 6 big pine trees that I've lost in the last 3 years to Pine Bark Beetle.  I only have about 6 left.  The yard is starting to look "empty".

I need to start to think about what I'm going to plant to replace them.  It won't be pines, that's for sure.  That beetle has devastated pine trees throughout East Texas.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hottest day this summer so far. 30 celsius in the shade with a humidity level of 40. We spent the afternoon at the beach. It's a 10 mile drive down a dirt road to get there. We brought the kayaks. Just pulling into the campground after the beach and shut off the truck and all we hear is tsssssssssssss........  Great. Flat tire on the hottest day. Now I'm drinking as much water and sitting in the ac in the camper trying to recover from heat stroke after changing the flat. Oh well. Good excuse to upgrade the tires. I have a full set and a half sitting at home I could throw on temporarily


----------



## pirate_girl

Not a bad shift at work, just busy- which is what I like.
Goes by fast!

We ordered an XL pizza to share from Jack's.
I took the green olives off my slices, picky shit that I am.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gonna be another hot one today. Thunderstorm predicted for this afternoon.  So I may just spend a good part of the day in the camper with the ac on chasing a hangover.


----------



## Melensdad

Bad night last night.  Marks 2 nights of not sleeping well in a row.  I was up and awake several times, but then would fall back to sleep.  Original plan was to go to church at 11am, but I may skip mass as I try to continue to wake up?  I like to go to church but there are times when I just don't feel up to it.

Mitty got me up at 4:30am to go outside.  Apparently he was having serious stomach distress because he pooped on the tile floor TWICE between the time we went to bed and the time I took him out.  At least he went down and did it on the tile.  And at 4:30 he pooped outside too.  Can't imagine there is much left inside the dog.  He didn't eat much breakfast today.  I'm thinking that maybe Mitty woke me up by jumping up on the bed after each time he came back from pooping?  

His potty training has been going very well, while I don't trust him 100%, he can easily go a full week without having an accident on the floor ... and sometimes that is just a little "excitement" pee when we return home after having been gone for hours.

The lovely Mrs_Bob has a teacher friend coming over who needs some help; they will have books and computers sprawled out over the dining room table while they try to get her work done.  Unfortunately the teacher friend is bringing over her son & nephew to hang at our swimming pool.  So not sure that they will get much done as they will need to deal the kids too_ (roughly 12 & 14 years old)._  The son is also my Godson.  He's a good kid but has been 'mothered' to the point that if he wants a glass of water he will ask his mom to get it for him instead of walking over to get it himself.  Makes me crazy.  

I had previously stated that I am not going to deal with the kids and will be taking my leave to the cigar lounge.  Have not been there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Internetting before work time rolls around.


----------



## Melensdad

Oh, and pizza should NOT have olives on it ... ever.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm frustrated and depressed.  

Everything I've got is broken or not working properly.  The big tractor is overheating when mowing in really thick stuff.  It was 98° but it shouldn't have done that.  I was using the little tractor yesterday to help load logs and for spraying insecticide.  All of a sudden there was a squeeling noise and the temperature ran up to max.  Nursed it back to the house and the belt had burst ... at 6:15, after everyplace was closed.  I found another belt that might do so I'll skip church and try to get it on this morning.  Having done it before, I remember it is a real pain in the butt. 

Add to that the Gator is not running properly and the van won't change out of first gear to the list and you'll see why I'm frustrated.  

Our son, his wife and 2 of the grandkids are arriving on Tuesday for a short stay before going up to Boston to get the grand daughter settled in at New England Law School.  So, I won't be getting much done or fixed around here for the next few days ... or weeks.  Ah well, at least the lawn mower is still working ... for now.


----------



## nixon

Melensdad said:


> Oh, and pizza should NOT have olives on it ... ever.



Sure it should ... black olives and anchovies !! Now on the other hand , pineapple should be banned as a topping !


----------



## Melensdad

nixon said:


> Sure it should ... black olives and anchovies !! Now on the other hand , pineapple should be banned as a topping !



Anchovies ... yes

Black olives ... no
Green olives ... no

Pineapple ... only used black and/or green olives are present on the pizza, at which point the whole thing belongs in the trash.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally dragged our butts out of the camper by 11:30am. Went down to the boat launch for a swim and shampoo. Feel almost human again after sweating yesterday. Now just relaxing in the camper while it's the hotest part of the day. We're in a heat warning as well as a thunderstorm warning again. Wouldn't be camp without some kind of warning.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Wouldn't be camp without some kind of warning.



You said that you were hungover the other morning so you obviously missed the "beer warning".


----------



## Doc

Finally gave in and went to Urgent Care Med Express place.  I've had a bad cough w/ flem.  Mussinx was not getting er done like I hoped.   They gave me a 5 day zpack ...diagnosed with acute bronchitis.   Bla.   Hoping the pills fix em up quick but not to quick.  They gave me a two day off work slip ...I gave it to my wife.   She was not amused.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting our deck built today. Had to hire someone as my back wouldn't handle it.


----------



## Melensdad

Planning to play around with my ukuleles.  The lovely Mrs_Bob is taking Melen shopping for school clothes and will be gone from lunchtime into the evening.  I should have plenty of 'free time' to practice at my leisure.  

I'm trying to learn the '12 chord jazz' practice riff.  Problem is that with my arthritis I have an extremely difficult time doing a F7 chord.  G7, C7 are no issue.  F7 is often very painful, somedays nearly impossible.  I need those 3 chords to play this and I am hoping that more and more practice of working to make the F7 will get me a playable version.  

Probably doing some lawn mowing today too.  And hopefully going to the fencing club this evening.






NorthernRedneck said:


> Getting our deck built today. Had to hire someone as my back wouldn't handle it.



For the first time in over 20 years I hired a crew of landscapers to come help me at the house.  My body is not working well this year either.  And honestly I'm also being a bit lazy.  We are still doing the easy stuff like mowing.  But heavy work like rebuilding a patio block wall, chain sawing back some of the woods to prevent the trees from overgrowing the fence line, etc are relegated to my nephew and his crew.  

Injuries and age tend to cause us to make choices about our projects.  Honestly I like to keep up the property and improve the property.  But I'm just sore this year.


----------



## pirate_girl

Drinking coffee right now and catching up on news headlines.

Working today, then Wednesday and Thursday as well, followed by a blessed four days off.
Planning on a trip north either then or my next weekend off.

The cat will have to manage on his own. No taking a feline to a boarding kennel.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The day wasn't a total waste. The crew I hired for the deck at camp didn't make it as they apparently had vehicle problems. So we went for a swim then packed up and came home. Seeing as I had the flat tire on Saturday, I decided to upgrade all four and sourced out a very nice Goodyear duratracs that still have the knobs on the tread. All four tires for $400. They average $350 per tire up here for new ones. So the day wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Melensdad

Didn't do much with the UKE.  Maybe 15 min.

Filled the pool.  Lost a lot of water due to evaporation over the past week.

Got some of the lawn mowed with the big tractor.  Lovely Mrs_Bob took out the little Ventrac and broke something   So there is more to mow, mostly under/around the trees and places where it is very difficult to mow with the big tractor.

Bought dog food.  Dogs will be happy about that, I emptied the last of the food into their bowls this morning.

Going out if a couple minutes to put a small asphalt patch in the driveway.

Then going to fencing tonight.  

So not quite what I envisioned but not bad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Waiting for new tires to be installed on the truck.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just finished my laundry and housework.
I'll take a walk after while, and then start dinner.
Nice
Quiet
Day.


----------



## luvs

watching hines ward on wife swap as of yet-- 
 my nurse is on his way, too-- actually he is knocking as i type--


----------



## luvs

my buddy let me know that he is getting me to have a few drafts sans info beyond that,-- i so appreciate how kind he can be to let me know so early on (sarcasm)-- i have until 6:30 to get my pet-sitters here & to put on a layer of lip-tint-- damn, i should so begin to drink caffeine-- i'll see yinz guys later on tonite~


----------



## pirate_girl

The weather was superb today so the walk was good.
Down Grant to Lima Ave. extended- then a nice walk in the country.
The corn is tall, Mr. Hugel's bean fields look nice too.
I almost went all the way down to cross over the RR tracks that run through town, but thought better of it.
That would have been more like a hike.

Dinner was good. The cat ( Lightning/aka Lightning Bug/aka Bugs or Buggsy) likes sweet potato and drove me ca-raaaaaaaazy after I shared some salmon with him.


----------



## Catavenger

Saw the limited engagement art show of Frida Kahlo's paintings.
Not my fav. artist but probably a once in a lifetime chance to see her paintings.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packing for a weekend away with just the lovely missus and I. NO KIDS!  We managed to farm out all 5 and the dogs. It's very rare we get a weekend with no kids. We'll be paying for it though as we leave in 2 weeks with the camper in tow for our 3 week road trip. 

Where are we going?  Duluth Minnesota for a 2 day outdoor Christian concert featuring big name bands such as newsboys, kutless, mercy me, and 9 others. I bought VIP tickets last December as soon as they came on sale. 

...a million dollars shy of being a millionaire.


----------



## nixon

Got this Monday . Cleaned it up a bit . 74 cc's of Japanese chainsaw .


----------



## pirate_girl

Planning on enjoying my coming days off.
The weather is going to be nice and cool after the storms we got last night and this morning.


----------



## Doc

Coughing my fool head off.   If I get up and walk anywhere I break out in 3 minutes of coughing.   Not much flem coming up.   Very weak.   this sucks.   ...ok, I'll quit whining.


----------



## nixon

Doc ,
Get better soon !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd be getting checked for pneumonia or some other lung infection. 

...a million dollars shy of being a millionaire.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, Doc- feel better soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Keeping up with the news on this. 

Manhunt underway for ‘armed and dangerous’ escaped inmate.

http://wane.com/2017/08/04/manhunt-underway-for-very-dangerous-escaped-inmate-in-paulding-county/


----------



## nixon

Neighbor's have trees down from a storm front that rolled in late yesterday . So , looks like the BIL ,and I have our day planned for us already . You all have a great and safe weekend !


----------



## pirate_girl

One of _those_ days around here.

Was all packed and ready to head to Defiance to see the kids, then Ty said he'd been called on several tow runs one being moving a couple of RV's- then one of the Grandbugs is sick, so now I have to wait until next weekend, but I have to work.

Been trying like crazy to trade shifts with some others, but so far no luck.
I'll take care of that one way or another.
I need extended time with them.

Oh and that guy is still on the loose.

http://www.progressnewspaper.org/Co...0-reward-for-escaped-prisoner/198/1210/195109


----------



## EastTexFrank

Was up at the crack of dawn, actually before it, and went to a friends house for the annual grape picking.  As soon as it was light  about a dozen of us were out clipping and picking grapes.  With all the help it only took about 1-1/2 hours to pick the 5 rows of grapes that were ready.  We picked over 1700 pounds and moved them up to the house.  So, by 8 o'clock I was drinking my first beer.  We ran 5 tubs of them through the manual separator to get rid of the stems.  That gave enough grapes and juice for about 200 bottles of wine.  The rest he will sell.  Then more beer with breakfast and a few glasses of the port he made last year.  

Came home and caught a well needed nap.  The afternoon was spent running around trying to find a pto collar to the sprayer pump.  I couldn't find one the right size.  I'll try again Monday.  

Took our son and family for a steak and shrimp dinner followed by "Dunkirk" at the Select Theater in Mineola.  Came home to find that one of the dogs is really sick.  Poor thing!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to the diner and had a big breakfast after mass, came home and made some phone calls.
It's going to be a quiet day. 

Oh, that guy that is on the loose is now making the national headlines.
Somebody needs to find him.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/08/0...rape-after-deputy-overpowered-gun-stolen.html


----------



## Doc

Ended up going to ER Friday and was admitted to hospital.  Viral pneumonia.  As I said earlier I could not walk 3 steps without grabbing onto something to remain standing while coughing up a lung.   

They stuffed me with steroids and antibiotics to no avail.  Was not changing or helping my symptoms.  Finally a Lung specialist came in and said he sees this all the time.  Instead of one lung treatment a day I needed a treatment every 4 hours.   That started Saturday afternoon and by Sunday afternoon i was feeling human.  Let out of hospital today with a nebulizer breathing treatment and a portable oxygen set up.  My oxygen level drops below 90 when I went on a 6 minute test walk.   So I have 5 more days of heavy meds and  taking things slow but at least I can get back online.   

My phone apps (tapatalk and Forum runner) would not work.  I think they need upgraded on the server and I can't do that with just a phone.   So I've had internet withdrawal symptoms ...but been to sick to give a chit about it.   LOL


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Glad you're feeling a little better!

Don't worry about anything here. We'll take care of it for you


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Doc said:


> My phone apps (tapatalk and Forum runner) would not work.  I think they need upgraded on the server and I can't do that with just a phone.   So I've had internet withdrawal symptoms ...but been to sick to give a chit about it.   LOL


 Damn Doc, hope you're feeling better soon.

I don't think Forum Runner has been supported by it's publisher for a few years. So there may not be an upgrade available. I've been using it for a while. But since I upgraded my iPhone and iPad I can read posts on both of them, but can't post anything. With my old phone I would get a warning that Forum Runner will not work on future iOS versions. They were right, it won't.


----------



## nixon

Take care of yourself ,Doc . Don't overdo things and have a relapse ... 
all the best , John


----------



## nixon

Fixed a leaf blower for one neighbor ,an MS 250 for another , got a call from a third , he had a tree part way cut through and it wanted to go another direction . Looked it over ,decide it wasn't worth dying for . Got 150' of 10k bull rope ,a large tractor ,and down it came . Taking the rest of the day off . Tomorrow is blood work ,and cut up a 30" dbh white oak at yet another neighbor's ...


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Doc, take care of yourself dear and get better real soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a nice 4 days off, much relaxation!
I'll make arrangements today to try to get next weekend off so I can be with the kids.

AND........... 



> PAULDING COUNTY, OH (WTOL) - An accused rapist who escaped from Paulding County authorities committed suicide during a standoff with authorities Monday night.
> According to the sheriff's office, a deputy was transporting 32-year-old Branden Powell on August 4 from a mental institution in Toledo to a the Paulding County Jail. During the ride, the sheriff's office says Powell attacked the deputy and seized his gun before fleeing.
> According Sheriff Jason Landers, at about 6 p.m. Monday night, law enforcement officers determined Powell at his parents home in a rural area near Antwerp.
> Officers tried to have Powell peacefully surrender. However, at about 9:30 p.m., Powell took his own life with a gunshot wound.
> "While this is not the outcome law enforcement had hoped for, law enforcement hopes the community can rest knowing this armed and dangerous individual is no longer a danger to the community," Sheriff Landers said.
> Several units responded to the scene including the Paulding County Sheriff's Office, Ohio State Highway Patrol, Defiance Police Department, the FBI and US Marshals.


Full Story 
http://m.wtol.com/toledonewsnow/db_347256/contentmedia.htm?contentguid=4VifN15o&mediaIndex=0
http://www.progressnewspaper.org/Co...ell-manhunt-ends-with-suicide/198/1210/195120


----------



## Melensdad

Just got to Indiana University, Bloomington's Law School a couple hours ago.  The final bits of moving Melen into her apartment.  We plan to finish her unpacking _(obviously I am just playing on the computer while the girls do the unpacking) _then dinner, walk around town, etc.  We are spending the night, plan to do more sight seeing tomorrow before we head home at dinner time.


----------



## Doc

How long of a drive is that from your place Bob.  At least she'll be a lot shorter drive than when she was in Winston Salem NC.


----------



## Melensdad

About 3  hour drive.  Its also in a different time zone.  So 4 hours to get there but 2 hours to get home ;-)


----------



## Melensdad

Up early and in the hotel lobby while the lovely Mrs_Bob sleeps in.

Bloomington, IN is a small college town with a big college.  Give or take 40,000 students in a town that looks like its normal population is 1/2 that size?  Its also one of the liberal bastions in a conservative state.  

The town is very much like the TV show *PORTLANDIA* with hipsters and homeless and there is a drinking game here where the sane people sit at bars and cafes and people watch.  The game is called "Hipster or Homeless" and more often than not it appears the people walking by are Hipsters who need a bath.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Just about ready to leave and drive our son and family to Love Field in Dallas so they can fly to Boston.  Our grand daughter is starting at New England Law School so they still have a bunch of stuff to do.  Most of it, accommodation and the like was done over the phone but still needs to be checked out.  Good luck to them and her.  After a week in Boston getting her settled in my son, his wife and youngest grandson fly back to the UK.  I'll miss them.


----------



## nixon

Just got  back from the airport with Tina and Rowan Elizabeth . They'll be here for a couple of weeks !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bringing the dogs to get their shots before our trip next week. Then hauling the camper out to set up for a country music festival the missus is going to. Then coming back and loading up the truck camper into the truck for me to go to our regular camp this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a busy morning here, doing the usual payday runaround stuff.
Stopped at Penn Station for a sub, domestic fun followed- then napped for an hour.

Talked to Ty about the new home they are getting, 5 bedrooms and a pond in the country.

I WILL be going there this weekend! Love it when a plan comes together 
Just finished off dinner. Baked tatie with creamed spinach.


----------



## pirate_girl

The kids new home.. in no particular order.

Is Mom/Nana gonna move to be with them?
Maybe..


----------



## pirate_girl

Forgot two pictures..


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I would worry about the babies and that pond.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> I would worry about the babies and that pond.



I know Jerry.
The other place has a pond and they're never allowed outside on their own.
EVER.


----------



## Doc

Very nice.    Looks like a great place in the country, away from the hustle bustle.    Congrats to them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Very nice.    Looks like a great place in the country, away from the hustle bustle.    Congrats to them.



We are kicking around the idea of me moving there to be with them.
That's going to take some time for me as I love where I am right now jobwise with everything.
I have been looking at other nursing jobs in the Defiance area, one of which is where I'd worked all those years ago.
It's like this was meant to be, and I'm going along with it to see how it all pans out.
That is what this weekend is all about and why it was so important for me to get it off.
Going where the love is.
Family.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Go with what your heart feels is right.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Go with what your heart feels is right.



I am hun.
My 2017 didn't start out so well as it was.
Seems like after I lost Gretchen, then everything snowballed into a thousand different directions from what I'd always thought would be just a simple life going into retirement.

But then, I have never been a stranger to change lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like big changes in the future. 

My lovely wife is going to a country music festival this weekend so I brought the big camper out to set up for her and a few friends. I was up and at it at 7am outside loading up the truck camper for me to use this weekend at our seasonal site. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I had a nutty day at work, but what else is new? 
Nahh, just real busy, thought it was never going to come to an end.

Anyway, been feeling excited about tomorrow.
Found out the house is actually off 424 across from the reservoir.
Lots of walking places to explore and be in the great wide open.

Ali asked me about what to plan for meals.
Told her were are not cooking, we are going to visit and relax!
Knowing Ty he'll want KFC or something so we'll buzz into the one on South Clinton.

I should be leaving around noon tomorrow and won't be back until Sunday night or Monday morning.
Probably going to attend Mass at St. Mary's Sunday.
Talking about trying to catch the meteor showers if possible.
Perhaps Ty going to bbq Sunday afternoon.

I am going to spoil Maddy and Elaina rotten too.


----------



## luvs

i got ink again-- i got an image of Christ on my arm--


----------



## Melensdad

My sister came into town for 2 weeks from London.  She arrived the same day we came home from taking Melen down to law school and has been staying with my brother.  She also brought her 2 year old son on this trip but her husband had to stay in the UK to work.

We will be having them over today, along with my brother & sister in law.  Just to relax by the pool for the day.

Yesterday we spent the day at the county fare, then stopped at a local lakeside restaurant for a light dinner.  We were seated right next to the stage so we got dinner and a show.






luvs said:


> i got ink again-- i got an image of Christ on my arm--



Photo?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting by a campfire contemplating if I should go kayaking this morning or just sit here nursing a hangover. 

The missus has our big camper at a country festival.  Just the dogs and I this weekend.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, my laptop is all stretchy outy Brian! LOL

Looks relaxing!
Enjoy!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. This is a much needed calm before the storm. 3 weeks on the road with 5 kids and 2 dogs in a camper. Should be interesting. We haven't had all 5 kids together in over a month. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Got here yesterday afternoon and having a great time

We ate at a really good Chinese buffet, then went and looked inside the house.
OMG, the rooms are pretty big, lots of space, screened in front porch, the property is going to be a PITA to mow I think.
We walked around the pond and showed the girls a frog.

After that went to drive the path along Independence Dam which is right across , then came home and watched the 911 film on Netflix, the one with Dennis Leary.

This morning I heard the babes waking, so got up and went in and changed, then fed them letting Mom and Dad sleep in.

Doubt we'll be going to Mass today, Ty is going to grill pork chops for dinner.


----------



## tiredretired

Weather has turned cool so I made a batch of Potato soup, washed the truck and now time for a nap.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I didn't do a thing all day except play on the computer, make some reservations for our trip to Colorado next month and read a book.  Thunder storms fired up about 4 o'clock in the morning and they've been rolling around all day.  Some of them were pretty violent.  We got right at 5" of rain out of them.  They've broken up now and the sun is peeking through.  It'll be a couple of days before I get round to mowing the yard.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I'm back home now.

Pictures from today--

Ty's grilling, it was good. Very nice pork steaks, and vegetable grill in his cast iron pan.

Me and the wee ones who DID get spoiled a lot!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Making me hungry. Lol

So far today I washed both the Yukon and the big camper. Made lunch for the kids, went to an apt, then brought the Yukon for a tire rotation. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

My sister came into town last week but stayed with my brother for several days.  Today she switched an moved in here for the remainder of the stay (1 week).   She brought her son Jake, who is now 2.  Her husband could not get time off work to make this trip, he's a pilot for B.A. and had been on medical leave but is now back flying so it was inopportune for him to get time off.  

Played a bit in the swimming pool, went to the grocery, cooked lamb chops and now she is putting Jake to bed.  

Not sure what is in store for tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked today, but do have tomorrow off.
Went to the front office and asked Karen to dig out my resume and make copies for when I drive to Defiance to apply for jobs in person.

Funny I couldn't find a single copy of it in my personal storage folder that I've had for years.  lol

Felt kind of blue all day because I sure didn't want to leave my kids yesterday, one of those weekends where you don't want it to ever end.
Some of my friends at work picked up on that too, because they know my life and me so well.


----------



## pirate_girl

Housework, laundry, dinner (red beans and rice w/ beer brat slices and sweet pertater)
Oh and I cleaned the cat pan  lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Haven't stopped today but nothing exciting to report. Just last minute packing before hitting the road tomorrow. Are we nuts?  Lol   8 states. One province. 3 weeks. 5 kids. 2 dogs. Anxious to see what the next mile brings. Hopefully we've planned everything well enough. I believe the longest driving day will be the final day (September 4th) going from Hibbing Minnesota to home. Otherwise most days are 3-4 hours of driving  with a few breaks in between. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

I have been shopping and waiting and looking for the right deal on an RTV for work and for hauling folks down to our river dock ..and for tours of our little slice of heaven.   

I have to give Kudo's to Classified IFTTT   https://ifttt.com/classifieds

I set up a craigslist search for whenever an RTV was put up for sale in a dozen or so craiglsist sites in my general vicinity.   Places I would travel to for the right deal.  

So for the past year or so I get notifications.  Some so so, some BS and finally one that truly paid off for me.  

I got email notification about this ad 23 hours after it was posted.

Normally RTV's are on the market a long time as they are not the 'sport' toys that many folks like to take out and beat up on off road trails.   So I saw this Monday morning, called Monday afternoon and set up time to see it Tues after the seller got off work.   Thankfully I headed there early.   I had been there 10 mins and another guy shows up that was supposed to see it Monday but for whatever reason he did not show.   He was ready to buy, and the seller had one more coming later last night if one of us did not buy.   

He was selling at a lower price than units of similar shape sold for.   His RTV was in better shape and had less hours than other 2009, 2010, and 2011 RTV's up for sale.   

So I feel very fortunate to have come to a deal with this seller and I brought this new to me RTV home last night.


----------



## luvs

my pal is taking us to see my dear other pal, crissy, we're getting a wholey's diiner on our way; i figure crissy & myself could split 1, as their sammiches could feed a family; then we're attending an appointment to get my tresses into shape-- i'm gonna kinda shave my 1 side into shape & also have 'em sugar my brows-- not that females have brows that get unruly-- it's a pre-caution--
i swear-- kinda


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked my 2-10p today.
Just barely missed a huge rain storm around 1:30 when I got there.

Watched some of the Barcelona coverage on my breaks and while at the desk.
Pizza Hut for dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lemme see...
Nothing much!
Just puttered around enjoying the day, did a whole lot of internuttin.'

Talked on the phone to my son Ty.. big news, they're breaking ground for a Shoney's in Defiance, so he's thrilled lol

I made a quicky homemade pizza for dinner, ham/sweet potato/spinach- base was alfredo sauce on a Pillsbury ready made crust.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading through Michigan today. Next stop is Midland. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

As happens far to often my anti-seizure pills through off my sleep cycle. As soon as my day dose kicked in all I wanted to do is sleep. I usually sleep for around 3 hours. Then I took them at night and they knocked me out for about 3 hours then I woke up and wasn't tired enough to sleep so got up around 3 am.
 Maybe if I get something to eat I can take a morning nap.


----------



## luvs

i went 2 my bar, then my meower, he decides that he is gonna get into my garbage can-- he then got a bath-- his Mommy (me) despises garbage germs--

TY Lord that my tig has not got claws~~


----------



## Melensdad

Last day with my sister, taking her and my nephew to the airport this afternoon.  Probably not doing too much during the early part of the day.  Been very active with visiting relatives, entertaining my nephew, etc for the week and a half.  They need to finish packing.  The lovely Mrs_Bob is teaching school today so we will stop there on our way to the airport to say 'goodbyes' then head to the airport where I will spend much of the afternoon & evening driving to & from the airport in traffic during Chicago's 'rush hour' which seems to run for about 4 hours


----------



## pirate_girl

I have today off so I can do some more things family related 

Looks like we have a 50/50 chance of viewing anything "eclipse"- the weather is the deciding factor here.

Dinner out with my eldest son and granddaughter.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Supposed to be 30 Celsius today. Clear and sunny. We're off to  Marineland. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Dinner at Texas Roadhouse with them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Survived Marineland with 5 kids today. Tomorrow we may be tempting safari Niagara with 7 kids. Wish me luck. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Survived Marineland with 5 kids today. Tomorrow we may be tempting safari Niagara with 7 kids. Wish me luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Change of plans. No point wasting money going to a safari when it's going to rain. Instead we're going to take a much needed day of relaxation and maybe just pack a picnic lunch and go check out the falls. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Hot and muggy today.  Still waiting on new drive cable for the LawnBoy walk behind mower, but still can mow most of the lawn with the tractor.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## pirate_girl

BIG change in the weather coming!
70s and 50s yay!
Lots of sunshine too.

Nothing new to report from here other than I got rid of the cat.
Not to sound cruel or anything, but I just got tired of the constant cat pan cleaning, his tearing up the house at night and knocking things over.

He went back to the home from whence he came.


----------



## Melensdad

Yesterday I patched the edge of the driveway where it was damaged by a heavy truck.  

Sealcoat crew showed up yesterday afternoon (_after I put in the patch_) to prepare for sealing my driveway today.  

They were nice enough to take a big torch to my patch yesterday to soften it up a bit more and tamp it down a second time.  So I did appreciate that bit of service.  

They won't seal over the patch I tamped in yesterday (_2' by 8'_) along the edge but they'll sealcoat the rest of the driveway with 2 coats.  Nice thick material they are using too.  It comes out of tank thicker than heavy whipping cream.  Fills the small cracks very nicely on the first coat.

The lovely Mrs_Bob loves a nice looking driveway   We talked about needing to get it done but I didn't tell her that I had already hired a crew.  She drove off this morning just like normal.  Won't be able to pull into the main garage to park tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm bored shitless. 

Not really lol

Got my housework done and some other important tasks.
May take a walk later, going to make chicken and salad for dinner.


----------



## tiredretired

My drive cable came in today so I got my walk behind mower going today.  Other then that, I did not amount to a hell of a lot.


----------



## mtntopper

pirate_girl said:


> I'm bored shitless.
> 
> Get a cat......


----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> pirate_girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm bored shitless.
> 
> Get a cat......
Click to expand...


----------



## pirate_girl

Working my 2-10p today and tomorrow.
Leaving after work tomorrow evening for Defiance and a long Labor Day weekend with the kids, until Monday evening. 

The new house across from Independence Dam State Park is just gorgeous!

I'll be babysitting the babes for 4 hrs while Ty is working and Ali is at her part time job at Sears on Saturday.
Saturday night we'll go out for dinner, Sunday and Monday Ty is going to grill again.

Sure is going to be nice to have the time with them, for a whole lot of reasons.


----------



## Catavenger

I got up just a few minutes after five, flipped on and saw that it was already 89. Got ready to go.  Had a petit mal seizure while I was getting ready.
Got my clippers and things together. 
Since one of my palo verde trees was growing over the side walk I really needed to trim it.
I had another peti mal seizure. Worst than the first. Felt like I had to vomit (not unusual).
I talked to one of my neighbors who was out walking his dog. 
Finished up sooner than I thought I would.
Took a shower got a bite to eat then went back to bed.
After I got up I just kind of puttered around.
Had another petit mal seizure. 
I took my daily dose of epilepsy meds. I really need to sleep off the dizziness that  is caused by that, but I wasn't tired. 
I still felt a bit stoned when I got online but am feeling better now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I understand what it's like to have to deal with seizures. You never know when they will happen. Then usually it will knock you out for a few hours afterwards. 

Today we are hitting the road again. I'm looking forward to seeing how I feel after today. I didn't have to unhook the camper  yesterday as we scored a huge pull through site that's level. That means less work for me getting ready to go. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good weekend in Defiance with the family.
Got home around 9:30 this evening after riding out a heavy storm up there around 7, then again just as I was getting back here.

Can't say I got to spend a lot of time with Ty, because when he came home from work Saturday afternoon- he said John had told them some of the crew would be heading down to Texas to help with the hurricane cleanup with the cars and getting them to a speedway in Baytown.

Ali immediately dissolved in tears and begged him not to go.
He told her he had to, and would be leaving by 6pm.
We finally heard from him when they got to Little Rock, Arkansas today.
He's beat from little sleep and feeling guilty.

I am so very proud of him for the work he does, but I feel like this is going to be too much time away from Ali and the girls. Potentially a month.
Especially after they just moved into the new home.

Told her I'll be coming back to spend more time with them on my next extended weekends off and we'll talk often over the phone.

High points were having a small birthday party for Elaina's 1st and walking the parkway along the dam, and watching the wild turkey family come out of the woods every morning.
Oh, and I know all the words to Daniel Tiger songs and Elmo CD's lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back to reality today. Physio and a dentist appointment for one of the kids. Oh, and to take the wife's  new cell in for warranty. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a nice day back at work, but sure am missing my family right now.
The day will come when I am living there and we'll all be close and happy again.

Here are those wild turkey pics I forgot to share.
They come out of the brush on the north side of the property and work their way down to the west side of the garage every morning and evening.
We counted 3 adults and 4 young ones Sunday morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been busy running around all day. Sent the kiddies to school for the first day then headed out to drop the camper off at the dealership for warranty work. Then went to the atv dealership to make a deal/check out the new side by side. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day planned. First send the kids off to school. It's orchestrated chaos with 5 kids. Lol. Then go borrow a trailer from a buddy since mine is at camp. Go pick up my new side by side. Come home and drop that trailer. Then go pick up my camper at the dealership. Bring it home and wait for she who must be obeyed to get home. Then head to camp and set up the trailer. Unload the side by side. Take it for a ride. Then crawl into a beer or three around the fire. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sounds like a full day. 

Congrats on the new ride. You will enjoy it. We will need pictures!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. Should be good. Had to load it backwards as the ramp would hit. Also had to borrow a trailer as mine is sitting at camp an hour away
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Laid my aunt to rest yesterday.  Had all her kids, spouses & grandkids & spouses at the house afterwards and well into the evening.  She had 5 kids, none of which talk with my uncle and he doesn't talk with them.  Also all of them had to come in from out of town, Florida, Texas, Tennessee, California and ???  

The 3 (cousin & wife) + daughter that came up from Florida are staying with me.  All their flights back into Florida were cancelled.  So now they are stuck here.  I'm OK with that.  Really I am.  They wanted to go shooting.  I sent them to Chicago.  Figured I'd just send them_ to a shooting_ instead of teaching them to shoot.






NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks. Should be good. Had to load it backwards as the ramp would hit. Also had to borrow a trailer as mine is sitting at camp an hour away...


That looks pretty sweet


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Laid my aunt to rest yesterday.  Had all her kids, spouses & grandkids & spouses at the house afterwards and well into the evening.  She had 5 kids, none of which talk with my uncle and he doesn't talk with them.  Also all of them had to come in from out of town, Florida, Texas, Tennessee, California and ???
> 
> The 3 (cousin & wife) + daughter that came up from Florida are staying with me.  All their flights back into Florida were cancelled.  So now they are stuck here.  I'm OK with that.  Really I am.  They wanted to go shooting.  I sent them to Chicago.  Figured I'd just send them_ to a shooting_ instead of teaching them to shoot.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear. I'm on standby right now for my uncle. He was just admitted to the hospital with 20% heart capacity and while they were testing for that they found a mass in his lungs.
> 
> 
> That looks pretty sweet


It is. My buddy here at camp has a Polaris ranger 570 which is very similar to mine. I took his for a spin today after trying mine for the maiden voyage. The Polaris is quieter and rides smoother but sadly lacks in rider comfort. Plus mine looks cool sitting still. [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Had some of the family over after the memorial mass for my aunt.  

There are several not in the photo, my family included because we were playing hosts.  Those in the photo are the 5 kids (_all older than me_), 3 spouses, 6 of their kids.  

All from out of town.  All staying at different places.  My home was more or less a central point and large enough to accommodate all of them so I offered it up so they could all get together.  They only all get together about once every 3 or 4 years because they are scattered all over the country.  

Best part of the afternoon was reliving the good stories.  I grew up with the youngest of the sons, spent a lot of time with this family, we occasionally vacationed together, went on ski trips together, etc so I was part of a few of the stories that were told around the room.  It was happier than it was sad, so a nice send off to my aunt Irene _(or as we called her, Aunt Ikee) 
_
3 are still staying with me because they can't get back to their homes in Florida.  The rest were only with us for an afternoon/early evening.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back to town after breakfast this morning. I'm hurting. Legs are tingling and weak from the hips down. Back is throbbing. No strength. 


Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

Hacked up and hauled off a 36+" by white oak today . Not going to mess with splitting and stacking it for a while as it doesn't rot like red oak . And ,I have somewhere round 25-30 cords stacked and under cover . Also, I'm old ,sore ,and tired ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio and working on the bathroom sink plumbing. How women manage to clog a drain this bad with hair is beyond me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I am leaving for the weekend this afternoon to once again stay with Ali and the girls until Sunday night.
We'll be going to the farmer's market, a Foodie Fest on the grounds of Cabin Fever coffee and a Storybook Adventure for the kids at the college which is to promote early literacy.

Other possibles are the zoo and anything else I can think of.

Ty is still in Texas. There was talk that they'd be transferring to Florida, but that won't be happening now, thank God lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So today is supposed to mark the second best day of the year. It's the start of bird hunting up here. The other best day is the start of walleye season in the spring. 

Two things have hampered this though. First is the thunderstorm we had last night along with the heavy rainfall warning. The second is that I just dropped the side by side off at the dealership to have a windshield roof and gun rack installed. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Trying to place a credit freeze at Equifax. I got it done at Experion and Transunion.
I think Equifax should automatically freeze every one's credit report until they get a handle on this mess.


----------



## Angelface

I'm getting married today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. Good luck. Congratulations. 

We headed to camp in a severe thunderstorm warning last night. Now I'm at our local dirt track for the annual one off event. The track is about 50 miles in the middle of nowhere down a bush road and hasn't had regular racing since 2002. But for the past 4 years they held a one off weekend every September. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

85+(F) today so I've been in the pool.  

Also did some light work around the pool.  

Biggest decision of the day will be deciding what to put on the grill.  Debating between a rib eye and a good butcher made hot dog.  I could go with either option.  But if the butcher has any bone-in rib eye steaks that will be the deciding factor.  

So no plans but to be lazy.  First time in 9 days that we've had the house to ourselves.  Our hurricane victim house guests left the house yesterday at lunchtime to return to Florida.  The Sarasota couple has a missing car.  It was apparently towed out of a legal parking spot in front of his home to make room for an emergency vehicle that was needed access to an adjacent home, which was damaged.  But no damage to his house other than throwing away the food that was in the refrigerator & freezer.

The other, the daughter, who lives in Orlando, returned home to no issues at all.  Her husband rode out the storm in the house.  They lost power for 2 days but he set up a generator to keep the essentials in proper condition.  

It was actually nice having them as houseguests.  They were very respectful of our time, did their best to not be a bother, but we enjoyed our common times when we were not otherwise committed to fencing, work, etc.






Angelface said:


> I'm getting married today.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Angelface said:


> I'm getting married today.



Congrats to you!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Day 2 of the dirt track invitationals at mosquito speedway today. Much better weather today. Cars are just packing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a nice time with the family over the weekend.

Elaina, the 1 year old had a meltdown in Outback Steakhouse.
She didn't like the sling seat or the noise, so we rushed and got out of there fast.

Spent ALL DAY in Fort Wayne, Indiana on Saturday zooing, shopping and of course, eating.
The traffic was horrible because of the Johnny Appleseed festival.
We finally left to get back to Defiance near midnight, after a Target shopping excursion.

Back to work today.


----------



## Melensdad

Taking a break from using the pole saw (40v Ryobi battery powered) after trimming back a nice locust tree to make it a bit more reasonable.  It has begun to cast too much shade over the top of crabapple and a red maple so I cut back some of the side overhangs.  I have figured out why husbands die before wives.  I was using a 9' extension saw while standing on top of an 8' ladder, cutting down branches that were falling down on top of me.  Only way I could reach them was to be under them.  

Nephew is coming over to rebuild a small retaining wall, it will be completely dismantled, new crushed limestone base under it, then rebuilt in the same place.  This little wall has held up for nearly 15 years on its sand foundation but is looking pretty tired and needs some help.  

I think he is bringing over 2 guys with him so I'll be cooking burgers on the grill for lunch too.





NorthernRedneck said:


> Day 2 of the dirt track invitationals at *mosquito speedway* . . .


Is that the real name or a nickname because the mosquitos are horrible?  Either way, that name would scare me away.  

I hate those little things!


----------



## bczoom

NorthernRedneck said:


> Day 2 of the dirt track invitationals at mosquito speedway today. Much better weather today. Cars are just packing.


Why are all the cars going the wrong way around the track?  All our races, including dirt run counter-clockwise around the track.

I "was" going to do some more canning today but in the process of rinsing them, I just thought they weren't ripe enough.  So, I'll put them back.  Might be a problem as I'm heading to NY tomorrow morning for a few days.  Hope the tomatoes don't rot before I return.


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> Why are all the cars going the wrong way around the track?



Maybe they got lost


----------



## tiredretired

Lawn and garden work today.  85 and muggy.  Better get crackin'


----------



## tiredretired

Angelface said:


> I'm getting married today.



Congrats and enjoy the honeymoon.  Now is when you start with putting a bean in a jar. You may be a bit young to get it, so maybe one of the other oldtimers here will explain.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Taking a break from using the pole saw (40v Ryobi battery powered) after trimming back a nice locust tree to make it a bit more reasonable.  It has begun to cast too much shade over the top of crabapple and a red maple so I cut back some of the side overhangs.  I have figured out why husbands die before wives.  I was using a 9' extension saw while standing on top of an 8' ladder, cutting down branches that were falling down on top of me.  Only way I could reach them was to be under them.
> 
> Nephew is coming over to rebuild a small retaining wall, it will be completely dismantled, new crushed limestone base under it, then rebuilt in the same place.  This little wall has held up for nearly 15 years on its sand foundation but is looking pretty tired and needs some help.
> 
> I think he is bringing over 2 guys with him so I'll be cooking burgers on the grill for lunch too.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the real name or a nickname because the mosquitos are horrible?  Either way, that name would scare me away.
> 
> I hate those little things!


Lmao. Yes. That's the real name of the racetrack. This car actually used to race. The guys nickname was Studebaker Stu. Now they converted it to make a sign for the track. But yes, the mosquitoes can be bad up here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

bczoom said:


> Why are all the cars going the wrong way around the track?  All our races, including dirt run counter-clockwise around the track.
> 
> I "was" going to do some more canning today but in the process of rinsing them, I just thought they weren't ripe enough.  So, I'll put them back.  Might be a problem as I'm heading to NY tomorrow morning for a few days.  Hope the tomatoes don't rot before I return.


They were just packing the track after a two days of rain. They run backwards when they pack for some reason. At one point they had about 50 cars out there packing. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

My wood pellets arrived today.  4 Ton.  I think I will be getting some exercise this week.


----------



## tiredretired

I put the finishing touches on my new patio today too.  A little touch up paint and picked up some new cushions for the wicker chairs.  

I had the stone here for almost 30 years.  Finally put it to some good use.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks good. We just finished our patio at camp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Same old thing for a Thursday off.
Shopping for groceries, cleaning.

I made some salt and pepper baked chicken thighs with my fab romaine/walnut salad for dinner.

My son is still in Texas, but they should be coming home next week (yay!)
He's getting pretty frustrated with hotels and fast food, not to mention missing Ali and the girls like mad... he's making big bucks tho, but as he expressed to me, sometimes the money don't matter Mom. .. dat's mah boy!

I'll be going back to stay with them from Friday the 29th to October 2nd.
Time's getting closer for me to be a Defiance,Ohio resident again.

I plan to be there permanently by Christmas if it all comes together.
2 job prospects as well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had a rough couple of days. Woke up Wednesday and my mid back all the way to my head was so sore I could barely move. When I attempted to get out of bed I immediately felt a burning numbness and tingling in both legs from the knees down. When I stood up I nearly fell to the floor. After reaching for my canes I was able to walk to the living room where I spent half the day sitting down. Yesterday was a little better and I was able to walk outside for 10 minutes. My legs are still burning and tingling today but at least I can walk again 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

Surfing the net while waiting for my load of towels to dry:

I ran across this: (moderators feel free to move this to the "Adult" section).

http://nypost.com/2017/05/23/murder-suspect-who-used-big-penis-defense-found-not-guilty/


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much. Came back from camp having another rough day. Been laying in bed with a heating pad on my back all afternoon. 

Feels like I'm doing a waltz lately. One good day. Three bad ones. Makes it hard to do anything productive on a good day knowing that I'll pay for it for 3 days following. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Catavenger

I stayed up past 2 am, mostly surfing the web.
I was hoping to sleep in a while but one of  neighbor's dogs. Across the street, kept barking. 
I finally got up. I'm not even sure where it is. Think it's the next block over and across  the street. (I live on the corner). 
I thought about finding it and pounding on the A  hole who owns it door. But I didn't want to get shot or arrested. 
Now it's finally stopped.
Dare I try to go back to bed?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got up at 6am as usual. First step to the floor landed me on my a$$ as my left leg gave out on me. Spent most of the day laying in bed yesterday with severe back pain which affected the use of my legs. Going to be a 2 cane day and I'll be lucky if I make it outside. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Got up at 6am as usual. First step to the floor landed me on my a$$ as my left leg gave out on me. Spent most of the day laying in bed yesterday with severe back pain which affected the use of my legs. Going to be a 2 cane day and I'll be lucky if I make it outside.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Sorry to hear. Hope things get better today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

doctor's visit & then likely a pub if she does not slap my teensy 'lil self inpatient-- she incessantly pushes me to pack on pudge & i cannot--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another day of appointments. That is all.


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Another day of appointments. That is all.


No fun at all.   Some days I feel I retired just to keep up with my appointments.      A necessary evil I guess.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> No fun at all.   Some days I feel I retired just to keep up with my appointments.      A necessary evil I guess.


Yep. That's how it goes. If it's not physio it's the doctor. If not that then my lawyer. Or kids dental or orthodontist appointments. It's a full time job. Then trying to do it all with both legs not feeling well and having to use two canes to walk. Never ends.


----------



## Gunsrus

I'm waiting to see what kind of a mess is going to be made by Catalonia's independence movement today. It's a joke, a farce that never had a leg to stand on from the day it was born. I ain't living close to where the ruckus is happening, but I'm pretty sure that tomorrow Catalonia's going to have a big tantrum over not getting their candy. 

Pathetic.


----------



## luvs

i shave a 'lil of my this 1 piece of my tresses, & my pal said he would take me to have them trim that @ my salon; i've gotta see if my stylist is on, & if my eyebrow sugaring person is there-- not that i have brows; they're naturally gorgeous``
 once i get sugaring


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just trying to get through the day. Both legs cramping and tingling from the waist down. Back throbbing. Hurts walking 20 feet using 2 canes for support. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just trying to get through the day. Both legs cramping and tingling from the waist down. Back throbbing. Hurts walking 20 feet using 2 canes for support.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Hang tough ! I know that it's easy to say ,damned hard to do . This afternoon , I got a call from my Oncologist . Been dancing with something called Double hit Large Split B cell Lymphoma for a bit over 4 years . Seems we could get most , but not all of it . Well other than some fluid around the left lung , which is a relatively easy fix ,the Lymphoma appears to be gone given the results of my latest PET/ CT scan . 
So, keep hopefull ,try and keep your sense of humor ,and fight like hell . It may be a slog ,but you gotta believe in better days ahead . 
All the best to You ! John


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks John. All the best to you too. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks John. All the best to you too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


I'll 2nd that ...all the best to you John.   
Great to have you here buddy!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

cleaning-- my kitties get into items so odd, i give in on figuring their logic-- there is a sock on my floor; there is a baby wipe packet on my floor, 2 baby wipes that were once in my trashcan, as well as a colander, a pabst can, a prescription bottle, a pen, & a pill bottle that i'd put in my trashcan--
my doctors hafta switch my feeding tube again, too-- they deteriorate kinda often


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading to Minneapolis today for a concert. It's a 6 hour drive for us. I'm letting my lovely wife drive since I'll be passed out on pain meds. That's the only way I can make the trip. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Heading to Minneapolis today for a concert. It's a 6 hour drive for us. I'm letting my lovely wife drive since I'll be passed out on pain meds. That's the only way I can make the trip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


Wow, 6 hours for a concert.    Have a great time.    Who are you going to see?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Wow, 6 hours for a concert.    Have a great time.    Who are you going to see?


6 hours is nothing for us northerners. We are seeing Chris Tomlin. He's basically the king of Christian music. We saw him 2 years ago in Minneapolis. Roughly 10k people there. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## rugerman

Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday I get to spend 4.25 hours hooked up to a dialysis machine.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Take care ruger. 

Spent the day yesterday in a vehicle with 3 kackling women. Sore and recovering today. Picked up the dogs from the kennel this morning. Went to the 10am service. Not much else planned. I just need to rest. Legs are very sore and numb today. It's a 2 cane day. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Got an early 57th birthday present from Melen.  A whole leg of Iberian Ham, dry aged for 4 years.  Been getting these most every year for about the past decade.  They are the best hams in the world (_obviously my opinion_) and come from black pigs that have only been fed acorns.  Similar, but more intensely flavored, than Italian Procuitto.

These thing hang from the ceilings of delis, markets and bars all over Spain.  Sliced thin and served with a good cheese, a crusty bread and some wine it makes for a simple but satisfying meal.  It will take a full month to eat this whole thing.  The dry cure aging and its coating of fat keeps it from rotting.  Just as in Spain, its covered in cheese cloth when we are not eating it.


----------



## Doc

Wow.   That looks awesome.   Once you cut into it how long does it last until the meat goes bad?    Do you refrigerate once you cut into it?   Would love to try this, I'd never heard of it before.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I agree. Looks awesome. 

Today was a write off for me. About the only thing I managed to do was get dressed. Splitting headache. Back throbbing. Abs burning. Legs tingling. Feet numb. Oh well. I did have plans to drive out to camp to finish winterizing things and change the axle on the quad. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## tiredretired

Changed the oil in my truck and rust proofed the chassis and inside the doors and fenders with bar & chain oil.  Used 2 1/2 gallons.  My truck is ready for winter, almost.  I still need to replace the resister for the blower motor so I have the rest of the speeds besides just high speed.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> Got an early 57th birthday present from Melen.  A whole leg of Iberian Ham, dry aged for 4 years.  Been getting these most every year for about the past decade.  They are the best hams in the world (_obviously my opinion_) and come from black pigs that have only been fed acorns.  Similar, but more intensely flavored, than Italian Procuitto.
> 
> These thing hang from the ceilings of delis, markets and bars all over Spain.  Sliced thin and served with a good cheese, a crusty bread and some wine it makes for a simple but satisfying meal.  It will take a full month to eat this whole thing.  The dry cure aging and its coating of fat keeps it from rotting.  Just as in Spain, its covered in cheese cloth when we are not eating it.



Now that is what ole' TR calls a damn nice gift.  I remember seeing those hanging in my days in Barcelona and Palma.  Besides my appetite back then for a San Miguel, or two or more, I loved to eat when I hit the beach.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Drove an hour to camp. Changed the broken axle on the quad. Finished winterizing everything. Tarped the boat. Busy day. Now I'm paying for it. Head is pounding and can barely move. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

Did some yard work , sharpened a few chains ,fixed an MS 250 for a neighbor . Then went online and ordered 2 chinese MS250 knockoff saws . A little over $100 each  . A few of the parts will need to be replaced with oem stuff . But they actually can be made to run fairly well .
One’s for me ,one’s for myBIL as a Christmas gift . They come as a box of parts in bags ,no instructions Can’t  wait to see the look on my BIL’s face when he realizes the no instructions part . . .


----------



## Melensdad

Had a colonoscopy this morning.  Fun times.

I have a history of polyps so I get these every 3 years now.  Found more today.  Cut them out, sent them for testing but the doctor doesn't think they look like there is anything to worry about.  

No need to cut life short by avoiding a colonoscopy.  No its not pleasant, but the prep before the procedure is worse than the procedure.


----------



## luvs

spent a few inpatient, they somehow made my feeing tube clog (they wouldn't listen to me on matters of my feeding tube that i've dealt w/ since way when ago, seeing as to how i'm simply me, & don't have a doctorate), & so i got my new one-- then my best pal & me got Chinese food & went to have a few beverages, & we went shopping, & i put new food in my pantry/fridge, as i let my Mom have a cleaning frenzy while i was inpatient-- a bottle of balsamic vinegar can sure make a pantry ucky when it's blown its cork, lemme tell u--


----------



## Melensdad

luvs said:


> ... a bottle of balsamic vinegar can sure make a pantry ucky when it's blown its cork, lemme tell u--



Been there.  Don't have to tell me.  But damn it sure makes so many foods taste great if you use it right


----------



## luvs

went to watch that game-- stilllers won, & there was food, to boot, & bourdain is on cnn @ 9:00 in pgh-- i'll be watching that~~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Halloween dance with the lovely missus tonight. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## waybomb

Almost done with fireplace #2 this one in my office.
Still need to hang my dogfight lights and need one more piece of purple heart.


----------



## waybomb

And the fireplace so far


----------



## Doc

Looks good.   Looking forward to seeing the dogfight lights once they are installed.


----------



## tiredretired

The Fokker Dr. 1 triplane needs to be painted red.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok. So I went with the lovely missus to the Halloween dance. Even got dressed up. Sat there all night as she brought me beer. Didn't drink much. Came home around 1am. Had the most restless night of sleep. Been sitting in pain all day barely able to move. I didn't even dance last night. Today was literally a pyjama day. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## luvs

ppl look to be popular, & that is sweeeeet-- unless u have so many best pals that u hafta put too many ppl onto ur calenders & put ur cell onto shush mode-- my cell is on shush mode-- i luv my best pals dearly; here & there, tho, we hafta to take a nap, & ought take one~~
 so-----
 i'm ignoring ppl & slugging pabst; my best pal swung by earlier, tho too--


----------



## tiredretired

What a day!  We got hit with that monster nor'easter.  50+ mph winds and a 28.92 barometer reading.  That is close to hurricane readings.  We lost power at 3 this morning. What a flipping hairy night it was last night.  A sub station about 5 miles from me (I know it well) took a huge fault current hit and destroyed a 45kv xfmr.  Thats  a bad hit. Not sure what went wrong there. Lots of downed lines.  Linemen working on our road told me it could be this weekend before power is restored.

Not to worry.  Old TR has two generators choogling, plenty of steaks in the freezer and wood for the fire.


----------



## tiredretired

Power back on!!  The linemen did a great job on our road fixing the snapped poles and downed trees.  It will be a nice overtime paycheck for them as well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We have 7 kids. Count em. That's SEVEN kids in the house till tomorrow then down to 4 for the weekend. Try getting that many kids ready for school in the morning when they all go to different schools and you're alone because the wife starts work at 7am.   Welcome to my life. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Now y'all know.


----------



## Doc

Went for a ride on back roads with two of our grand kids (Olivia and Chase).   Saw 4 deer and a whole lot of beautiful fall colors.  Temps in the mid 70's.   Perfect day for a ride.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome. What kind of rtv is that? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I think it’s a Kubota RTV 1100


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> I think it’s a Kubota RTV 1100


Cool. I looked at Kubota when I got mine. Price was a factor though. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Cool. I looked at Kubota when I got mine. Price was a factor though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



Greg got it used at a great price. And I make a mistake it’s an 1140.

You need to ask him about the canopy. Four seater but the canopy just covers the two front seats.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome. Our problem up here is used ones are hard to come by and when they do people want the same price as new. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Yep, it's a 2009 Kubota RTV 1140 I just picked it up last summer.   The 1140 has the option of having two rows of seats for hauling more people, or the seats fold down to make the dump bed bigger.   ..And like Jim said, I put a top on the 1140 that was made or a RTV900.  It covers the important part of the unit - me.   LOL   I also have a 2006 RTV 900 that I bought in 2012.   So currently we are a two RTV family.   Thinking I'll put the RTV 900 up for sale soon.  I truly do not need nor can I justify two of these bad boys.


----------



## luvs

my pal got a procedure that meant sedation, & to him, he would simply make his way to his place via sneakers (i Pray he put on items beyond sneakers)-- so someome (me) got him a cab-- he sure can be a flake-- he so owes me a draft--


----------



## nixon

I’ll be sorting this out . It’s a Chinese ms250 knockoff . No parts labeling , no instructions .
Also have one for my BIL as a Christmas present ...
Apologies for pic#2 . Can’t figure out how to turn it right side up !


----------



## Doc

I flipped it rightside up for ya John.   

We visited Amish country today.  Thankfully my sister in law went along and would accompany my wife in all the stores I had no desire to step inside of.      Worked for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We enjoyed that part of our trip in August. Travelling the back roads through Amish country. We basically stayed off the interstates the whole time.


----------



## Gunsrus

Right now I am doing my very best to get back to normal in a part of the world that ain´t as well connected to the mother country it belongs to. Gerona has a lot of material things going for it. The flats have decent interiors, the schools and public services are plenty, but the ambition is so high, the people want to kick over mountains and flatten hills. Inside, everything´s great, but on the outside, you gotta be so careful cos you never know who wants to go where and how far they´re gonna go.

But you know what, yesterday and the day before, I was visiting a part of spain that has got a lot more in its favor. Alcala de Henares is a thriving and developing part of the country that´s really coming into its own. Heck, they´re building new residences on the outskirts that are expanding the city limits. Madrid´s taken charge of the place and rightfully so. It´s really making the place a fun spot to be and I was really happy to have spent a day and a half there. Wish I could have stayed longer, though. Oh, well, there´s always a next time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much today. Went to the church at 3:30 to set up for the 5pm service. Practiced with my band at 4. Played the service. Went for dinner with the band after. We all take lead on songs. Some are better suited for my voice. Some are better suited for others. We enjoy it.


----------



## Melensdad

In bed late last night.  Our high school football team won Semi-State and is heading to the State Championship in Indianapolis the Saturday after Thanksgiving.  The lovely Mrs_Bob and I drove down the last time this happened _(6 years ago?)_, might do it again this time.  The team has come close several times since.  

The only thing holding us back is that is the ONLY weekend I don't have a fencing tournament and it would be nice to spend a weekend relaxing.

I'm heading to Wisconsin with my fencing team this morning.  Should be a very long day.  I have 1, maybe 2, girls who can get medals.  I think 1 of my "possible medal" girls is sick so I'm not even sure if she will make the trip?  I'll find out when we count the kids who are on the bus and see if she is there.

Not sure why, but its been this way since the team started, my boys team is never as good as my girls team.  I've always had 1 good boy backed up by a weak boys team.  So it is this year.  My 1 good boy is only a 2nd year fencer, he's very competitive at Junior Varsity level and can medal in JV events but not quite up to being competitive at Varsity level.  My girls team has always had a couple of very good fencers backed up by fairly good fencers coming up behind them.  

So today I am hoping to come back with 1 girl wearing a medal in Varsity Saber.  And it will be a late return.  4am now.  Probably won't be back home until 9:30/10:00pm tonight???


----------



## Doc

Good luck to both teams Bob.   Fencing and Football.  

It's time to make the home made noodles for Thanksgiving.  Wife makes the noodles and lays them out to dry.  Once dried I help with cutting and bagging.   Mmmmm   I love home made noodles.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanksgiving was last month. Lol. 

Kids were in the annual Christmas parade this morning with their scouting group. I sat in the vehicle along the parade route watching. I'm heading out soon to play guitar at the 5pm service.


----------



## nixon

Had neighbor bring over an ancient 026 . It’s been to several “ chainsaw techs “ that can’t figure out why it’ll start ,but won’t take throttle . Pulled the air filter ,which has the choke integrated into it . The spring that holds the  choke  open was disconnected . So, it was slamming closed when throttled up . Gonna clean the thing up ,do acompression and pressure/vac test on it , change the rim sprocket ,sharpen the chain .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting at home in pain. Easier to list what doesn't hurt. Ugh


----------



## nixon

Well , good thing I pressure /vac tested  the 026 . Wouldn’t even build pressure ,or vacuum ,let alone hold it . Hole in the impulse line ,and the guy that changed the Piston and cylinder reused the old base gasket ,which didn’t seal when it was reassembled . Pretty sure the impulse took out the original P&C . Kind of fortunate the thing  didn’t run right after the “tech “ “ repaired “it . Wouldn’t have made a tank before frying up . Tomorrow is run dowm to MotherStihl’s parts place day !


----------



## luvs

one of my best pals takes me to her workplace w/ her, & we'll chit-chat when she's not too busy, & then she brings me here/another place to get adult beverages-- i'm gonna get her a present that rocks!!

 we should shop, as well~~


----------



## Doc

The past weekend and this week has consisted of getting the house ready for Thanksgiving guests (arriving Weds night and staying through Friday) along with some last minute shopping for the big day.  Whew.  We about got er done.


----------



## Doc

nixon said:


> Well , good thing I pressure /vac tested  the 026 . Wouldn’t even build pressure ,or vacuum ,let alone hold it . Hole in the impulse line ,and the guy that changed the Piston and cylinder reused the old base gasket ,which didn’t seal when it was reassembled . Pretty sure the impulse took out the original P&C . Kind of fortunate the thing  didn’t run right after the “tech “ “ repaired “it . Wouldn’t have made a tank before frying up . Tomorrow is run dowm to MotherStihl’s parts place day !


I have the Stihl 025.  Just had it to the shop for a tune up.  For the first time in 19yrs it would die while I was using it.   A tune up and a new carb got me back in business.   Great little saws.  
Next week I'm planning to buy a slightly bigger one that my local Stihl dealer has marked down $80.   So it's $299 instead of $379.    Sale ends Nov 30th so I best act soon.


----------



## Gunsrus

I am currently celebrating the arrival of X-Men: The Complete Collection. From the First Class to the Apocalypse, I now have all the X-Men film to date, save for Logan, which I thought was absolutely horrible shit to say the very least. I almost got the luxury to obtain the digital copies too, but a fucked up international law prevented me from redeeming the codes.

Doesn't matter. I got the discs. That's what really counts in the end. They're all in good condition. Tomorrow, I attend first class. LOL.


----------



## Melensdad

Put up 10 strings of outdoor Christmas lights in the trees.  10 more strings to go.  Took a desk downstairs and replaced it with an artificial Christmas tree.  10' tall.  And too damn heavy.  I think next year I'll be replacing this tree with one that weighs less *(assuming the lovely Mrs Bob allows it)*.  Lifting the top half into the bottom half to assemble it took way too much effort.

And simultaneously tracking one of my high school fencers who is competing in 2 days of of a national USFA fencing competitions down in Peoria, IL.  She picked up a 7th place medal in the Midwest RJCC/ROC Region 2, Div 2 Senior Women's Saber event tonight.  Tomorrow she competes in the more competitive Junior Women's Saber event so it will be interesting to see how she does.  

A friend of mine is at the same event, he's competing in the Men's Epee and Saber events and I've asked him to act as my high school girl's "strip coach" if his event does not take place concurrently with her event.  I'd love to have him come and be a guest coach for our school but his work schedule conflicts with our practice times.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Resting today in preparation for a crazy day tomorrow. Wife will be gone half the day. Meanwhile I'm home with 5 of 6 kids. At 10:30 I have to be a half hour outside the city to drop off two kids at a daytime scout camp. Meanwhile another one gets picked up for a visit at the same time in town. He gets back after 1 just after another goes for an afternoon visit. Then I'm at the church at 3:30 to set up and play the 5pm service. After take down following the service I have to rush back home in time for one of the kids to be dropped off at 6. Then I'm back out to the scout camp to pick up the two kids dropped off in the morning.


----------



## S-noWonder

Making turkey soup, raking leaves and riding horses.  My life is pretty basic.


----------



## Melensdad

Melen was going back to law school, started her car, sounded funny.  Made her switch cars and take my SUV.  Took her car for a test drive.  It died in the middle of an intersection and would not restart.  Had it towed into the shop.  Fun morning.

Made Turkey Noodle Soup in the crock pot.

Following the hometown high school football game.  Championship is today.  Game is tied 7-7 with 3 minutes to go.  Opposing team has the ball.  

Uh, 2 minutes to go.  Opposing team just scored.  14-7.  Not looking good.


----------



## Melensdad

1 minute to play, Lowell made a couple long passes.  Now has the ball on the opposing team's 23 yard line.


----------



## Melensdad

Pass interception ... EC has the ball.  

Barring a miracle the game is over.  First defeat for Lowell this season.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dental surgery for one of the kiddies.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Dental surgery for one of the kiddies.


Poor kid. Had the fragments of 7 teeth pulled that were scattered throughout his gums. His top adult teeth came in straight in the front but instead of losing the baby teeth, they pushed upward and were basically pointing straight forward stuck in the gums. Because they were no longer attached to the roots, they were basically rotting in his mouth. Glad that's fixed now.


----------



## Melensdad

my goal is to eat solid food, been fighting a stomach flu since Saturday


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That sucks. Take care.


----------



## Melensdad

Well I've had a 1/2 of a granola bar, about a 1/3 a cup of coffee, some water and a couple healthy chugs of Pepto Bismol so far.  Not going as well as I had hoped.  Was thinking I'd be hungry today.  Nope.

Worst part is that I have fencing practice today with a top ranked guest coach coming in to lead the practice and I'm supposed to take him to dinner after practice.  Not sure how that will happen.  My co-coach may have to step in and take him out to dinner.  I think I can muster going to practice to video the session but really doubt I can manage to sit through dinner.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hopefully you feel better today Bob. 

I've been experiencing all kinds of hurt the past few weeks. The CRPS which was localized to just my foot and sometimes leg has now travelled to other areas making it very painful. Here's my best analogy of how it feels. Imagine that your foot was like a freshly popped blister. And every time you bend it the skin feels like it's cracking. 

That's just the skin. It also affects the joints. Every step I take, my ankle and hip feel like a hammer is hitting directly on the bones. Back to the skin. It's now travelled to other areas going up the back of my legs and across my butt making it feel like a cheese grater going across my butt every time I sit. I don't wish this on anyone.


----------



## waybomb

Had a fun sinus cold for about a week, but the fireplace and the airforce are done


----------



## EastTexFrank

This isn't about today.  Today is Sunday and that means football unless I get bored and head outside to do something.  

Yesterday, I rang the bells for the Salvation Army at our local Walmart for a few hours.  I've done it for the past 20 years but this year was a little different.  For the past several years we've collected loose change and dollar bills .... lots of dollar bills.  This year people were putting $5, $10 and even $20 bills in to the kettle.  They're obviously feeling better about things than they have been for quite a while.  It always amazes me to see who actually donates money.  It's not the people that you'd expect.

Later in the afternoon I dug out my 2 generators and ran them for a couple of hours with a 3kW load on them.  Everything was just dandy, worked good.  The fanatics always say that you should exercise your generators once a month.  Me???  I do it every 3 or 4 months and I've never had a problem and one of my generators is 18 years old.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've done the salvation army kettle last year. It was alright. I may sign up again this year to do it when they ask at our church. Speaking of church. I just got home from the 10am service. We had 2 baptisms today. One was a nice young lady from India who is here for school. Next weekend she will be confirmed along with 4 others including my son. My band "the ambassadors" will be playing the service as we do all Saturday services.


----------



## tiredretired

Actually yesterday. Tried fixing the exhaust on my truck.  It suddenly started leaking right at that funky flange connector between the catalytic converter and exhaust pipe. A quick inspection proved to me I was way out of my league.  The flanges both looked not so good so off to an exhaust shop to get a new exhaust pipe and a new flange welded on the CC.  

Can't have a leaking exhaust under the cab ever, but this time of year makes it even worse.  Didn't feel like gassing myself with a good dose of CO while sitting at a stop light. I need all the few remaining brain cells I have left.


----------



## tiredretired

Up early, -23 below zero so I fed the fires, fed the dog and made a loaf of banana bread. Had two slices. Now it is -4 and snowing so time for a nap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Winter carnival at our kids boys and girls club down the street. Whole bunch of indoor and outdoor activities for the kids. It finally warmed up to -15 Celsius today but windchill brings it back down to -35. Clear skies here but less than 100 miles away there are snow squalls strong enough to cause whiteout conditions and close the highways. Again, this isn't like in the states where there are other options to get around. We have exactly 2 main highways crossing northern Ontario joining the east end of the country to the west. And they are goat trails at best. Shut them down due to weather and you've essentially cut the country in half.


----------



## tiredretired

Another sub 20 below morning but supposed to warm up to above zero today for the first time since Wednesday.  That will be nice.  Suppose I should break out the Bermuda shorts.   Sun is shining too.  Wow. 

Wife's car has that stupid TPMS light on because of the temps I would assume so need to check that out.  I sure am glad my truck does not have that TPMS crap.  It was designed for lazy people that can't be bothered to monitor their tire pressure from time to time.  Rant over.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Winter carnival at our kids boys and girls club down the street. Whole bunch of indoor and outdoor activities for the kids. It finally warmed up to -15 Celsius today but windchill brings it back down to -35. Clear skies here but less than 100 miles away there are snow squalls strong enough to cause whiteout conditions and close the highways. Again, this isn't like in the states where there are other options to get around. We have exactly 2 main highways crossing northern Ontario joining the east end of the country to the west. And they are goat trails at best. Shut them down due to weather and you've essentially cut the country in half.


Here's some insight into the road conditions here. We have hwy 11 and 17 coming in from the east and merging at nipigon Ontario. This picture is of the ONLY  road joining the two halves of the country.  The road is like this for 100kms. It doesn't help that we've been in a deep freeze for over a week with windchill factors of more than -40 Celsius.


----------



## Doc

Looks like a good time to pull a sled behind you.   

We got some of the white stuff last night.   Still coming down, but very light.    25F so it's not so cold.   Will have to go out and play in snow in a bit.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
down here in Texas we are getting ready for some 20F temperatures for the next few days.  Not good here cause we arent used to that.  Our water systems cant take it for long or our pipes freeze and break.  Heck, even beer sitting on the porch will freeze.  Stay warm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrLiberty

Exciting day ahead, I'm doing laundry.   

New Years eve party to go to so that's something.  Might even take a shower for that.  :th_lmao:

Hope all is well Bob, it sucks to be sick.


----------



## S-noWonder

Today I am going to a end of year meditation and ceremony to send intentions for the new year. Bet you didn't see that coming.  Lol


----------



## Catavenger

MrLiberty said:


> Exciting day ahead, I'm doing laundry.




I usually do my laundry Sat. but when I did it the last time I dropped a bunch of my clean dried towels outside, when I was bringing the laundry in. So I went ahead and did the wash yesterday.

  Today I had a sh*tty  time at a Walgreen's drugstore that I walked over a half a mile to.  The clerk POed me. They have a "Rewards" card like  many stores have. I had lost mine so wanted a new one. The clerk acted like I  wanted a zebra egg or something. Fortunately the manager was right there.
 Then she said the phone number I wanted to use belonged to somebody else. That kind of  POed me since that is "almost" was my real number. It's the number for an old TracPhone that I let lapse. (Don't know about you but I don't like to give out my real phone number to crap like that.)
Clerk said it belonged to "Ivan."
I told her that my brother wouldn't mind if I used his phone number.
And I'm sure he wouldn't since he died over 13 years ago. (He didn't go for that kind of crap either.)
I gave her my correct name because people always screw up the spelling anyway.
I had gotten a Walgreen's gift card for Christmas. She couldn't figure out how much the Walgreen's gift card was for. 
I saw another employee stocking and he could.
I saw a movie in the discount bargain bin, (nothing over seven bucks), with no price on it. I got a clerk with a brain and found out it was over $23. (Someone must have tossed it in the wrong bin.) 
Went outside to have some beggar confront me.
Then I needed to walk a half a mile  home.

BUT it was 75 degrees with red roses blooming, so you can keep all your 
 effing snow! 

:th_lmao:


----------



## waybomb

Fireplace number three, living room.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Is it 2018 yet?  Been pretty much housebound with 5 kids for a week. Just checked the weather and we're still at a balmy -38 windchill at 4:30pm. No desire to do anything tonight. I doubt I'll see midnight at this rate. It's just an overhyped number anyways and an excuse for people to get drunk.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Cleaned my shop.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far today I've gotten dressed and made the kids sammiches for lunch. My back is too sore to do much else. The heating pad is my friend today.


----------



## Doc

My flu saga continues.   The cough won't go away.   Was fevered again last night.  I do feel better today.   By my way of counting it started a week ago Weds.   Cough and sore throat.  Last Saturday I was down and out.  Fever, chills, cough headache, achy shoulders, the works.   All those symptoms lasted through yesterday.   They have let up some today, just hope they don't reappear tonight.   I was told this years "flu" bug can last up to two weeks.   So I hope I am clear of it by this coming Wednesday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hey doc. Is it true you're planning another outage February 29, 30, and 31st?


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Hey doc. Is it true you're planning another outage February 29, 30, and 31st?


I'm afraid so.  It is completely out of my control.   Please help spread the word so no one panics.   God willing .... we will be back to normal on Mar 1.


----------



## nixon

Doc said:


> My flu saga continues.   The cough won't go away.   Was fevered again last night.  I do feel better today.   By my way of counting it started a week ago Weds.   Cough and sore throat.  Last Saturday I was down and out.  Fever, chills, cough headache, achy shoulders, the works.   All those symptoms lasted through yesterday.   They have let up some today, just hope they don't reappear tonight.   I was told this years "flu" bug can last up to two weeks.   So I hope I am clear of it by this coming Wednesday.



GWS Doc ! Been fighting the same type od syptoms for about 3 1/2 weeks . Dropped about 15 pounds during the worst of it . 
In other news : got an old Stihl 026 back to a neighbor no one could get it to run . New base gasket, impulse line ,carb rebuild .... works great . So, he brought me a Husqvarna 181SE . Built in ‘83 ,hasn’t run for 5 years ! This one will be a challenge .


----------



## Doc

Thanks John.   Man, 3.5 weeks.     That sucks.   Like you the one good side effect so far is I've dropped 10 pounds.  Could not eat at all for awhile, now I can eat but my taste buds are shot.  Nothing tastes like I know it should.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm dreading the flu with my medical issues. 1.  My abdomen is still causing problems from previous surgery and may require more surgery in the future. So throwing up is a whole different ordeal. 2.  With my back being screwed, I force the wrong way I'm out of commission for 3 days unable to move.


----------



## nixon

Doc said:


> Thanks John.   Man, 3.5 weeks.     That sucks.   Like you the one good side effect so far is I've dropped 10 pounds.  Could not eat at all for awhile, now I can eat but my taste buds are shot.  Nothing tastes like I know it should.



Yeah , that taste thing is wierd ! I think it will clear up once the sinuses ,etc,are back to doing whatever they are supposed to be doing normally 
On the 181SE front . . . Got it torn down ,She needs a flywheel ,and the left crankcase half is broken at one of the AV mounts . The fly wheels is not that big of a deal . The crankcase is either get it welded ,or a used case half . Both of which require splitting the saw . Once you go that far ,might as well do bearings ,rings ,seal etc ... Not inexpensive. Not sure the owner will want to invest that much $ into that saw . If not , I’ll see if He’ll sell it to me . I think it’s worth restoring some of the old saws to good working order .


----------



## tiredretired

Man, you guys have been hit friggin' hard.  Wow.  So far I have managed to dodge the bullet but hasn't been fun.  I gave up on the biggest and baddest gun show of the year on Saturday because of it.  Just decided it was not worth the risk.  I have not missed going to that show in over 30 years.  

When I was younger I would have said to hell with it and gone anyway, but not now. Discretion is the better part of valor I guess. LOL.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far we've dodged the flu here. I haven't gotten the flu shot in years. Last time I got it I ended up sick for a week. Three appointments today. So I've been busy. Physio. Doctor. Now a specialist.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting here looking across the road at the dam ..waiting for the grandiebugs to wake from their naps.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Nice to see you Girl. I figured life has been keeping you occupied.


----------



## Doc

Yay, PG.    Good to see you on here girlie!!!!  We've missed you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Yay, PG.    Good to see you on here girlie!!!!  We've missed you.



Thanks dear.
Well, it's cold and looks like we're going to get lots of snow over the next few days to add to what's already on the ground.

Just in time for the Olympics!

Doc, I cannot open that mobile hotspot option on the laptop.
I'll keep looking to see if there is anything else.

Later I'll take some pics to share of where I am now and some of the family.


Who knew I'd ever get a smart phone ?


----------



## Doc

The mobile hot spot is only one your phone.  Once you turn it on and set a password, your computer just attaches to that hotspot like to any other wifi network.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> The mobile hot spot is only one your phone.  Once you turn it on and set a password, your computer just attaches to that hotspot like to any other wifi network.



If you have an iphone, “settings”, then “personal hotspot”. Set a password and you should see it on your laptop.

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks! Yeah..found that on the phone in apps/settings ...duhhh lol
I'LL mess with it later. 

Selfie time lol
I have lost 25 lbs!


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now watching the Olympics opening ceremony.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Right now watching the Olympics opening ceremony.


Same here.


----------



## tiredretired

Gonna resist the temptation to sit on my ass and watch the olympics and go out and move some snow for a while.  Temps in the 20's with no wind so it should not be too bad.  Life is good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No Olympics for me. Cars are on the track at Daytona. Watching practice. Then the arca race. I'll head out later to play the 5pm service.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for the next round of snow to move in.
Now they're saying the worst will come tomorrow.

Oh Doc, I did manage to get on the laptop thru the phone password late last night.
It was slowwwwww lol
Guess I'm getting used to the phone for forums now, and it's faster.

The kids are racing around the house, Ali is crocheting, Ty is at the Bryan shop ..like Butch said..life is good.

More Olympics today on the tube and gonna bring a pork roast up from the freezer to throw in the crock pot.


----------



## S-noWonder

We are experiencing spring here so I guess I'll do spring things. Fire up the tractor  and disc my arena and then haul some stuff out of the back yard, boards and such, get it cleaned up so I can crank up the fire pit. It's also time to plant the cole crops indoors, so I will probably do that too.  Then if I have time I will make some jewelry and other crafty things for the Ren. Faire I am doing next month.


----------



## tiredretired

S-noWonder said:


> *We are experiencing spring here* so I guess I'll do spring things. Fire up the tractor  and disc my arena and then haul some stuff out of the back yard, boards and such, get it cleaned up so I can crank up the fire pit. It's also time to plant the cole crops indoors, so I will probably do that too.  Then if I have time I will make some jewelry and other crafty things for the Ren. Faire I am doing next month.



We are so far away from spring here, north of the woodchucks, not even worth mentioning.  Besides, the groundhog saw his shadow, so six more weeks, at least.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We'll probably see the beginning of spring toward the end of march


----------



## S-noWonder

TiredRetired said:


> We are so far away from spring here, north of the woodchucks, not even worth mentioning.  Besides, the groundhog saw his shadow, so six more weeks, at least.



You know the groundhog is only right about 35% of the time. Worse than flipping a coin!


----------



## nixon

Going to make some port block off plates for the 181se ,so that when it’s back together I can pressure/vacuum test it for leaks . Got a crankcase half to replace the busted one , another flywheel , and lucked out and found a next to impossible to find chain brake band . Waiting on oem gaskets ,bearings ,and clutch bell . Should put a grin on the owners face .








AND ,,, they are upside down ! How’s that happen ?


----------



## S-noWonder

nixon said:
			
		

> AND ,,, they are upside down ! How’s that happen ?



Hope it's right side up when you are done!


----------



## nixon

S-noWonder said:


> Hope it's right side up when you are done!



If it isn’t, I’ll just turn the guide bar over . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the 10am service. Now just relaxing with my feet up and two of the pups on my lap watching  NASCAR. I feel a nap coming on. Lol.


----------



## pirate_girl

The kids are napping, Ty and Ali went to the store, I'm enjoying a coffee and a break from picking up toys.

It's quiet.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just watched the men's freestyle skating.
The Russian guy was falling all over the place, as was the Canadian, American was flawless,yet our guy came in 3rd???


----------



## Catavenger

I accidentally dropped my dental floss picks in the the toilet so needed to make a round trip of over 1 3/4 walking to the drugstore and back on my bad leg. (I should have  bought a cane while I was there.) Staggering because I hadn't slept off the effects of my day dose of anti-seizure pills.
I'm trying to pick one:

1) I'm much to young to feel this damn old.
2) If I had known I would live this long I would have taken better care of myself. (My dad's favorite.)
3) But I think I will pick this one, it's not the age it's the _mileage.








_


----------



## Danang Sailor

Catavenger said:


> I accidentally dropped my dental floss picks in the the toilet so needed to make a round trip of over 1 3/4 walking to the drugstore and back on my bad leg. (I should have  bought a cane while I was there.) Staggering because I hadn't slept off the effects of my day dose of anti-seizure pills.
> I'm trying to pick one:
> 
> 1) I'm much to young to feel this damn old.
> 2) If I had known I would live this long I would have taken better care of myself. (My dad's favorite.)
> 3) But I think I will pick this one, it's not the age it's the _mileage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Number 2 is what Gene Autry said during an interview about a year before he died.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can relate. I've lost track on how many canes I have now. I'm up to 12 I believe. 

A few weeks ago I started a pain management program every monday afternoon for 12 weeks. So that's the plan for today. Hook up the scooter lift, load the scooter, cross the city. Park in a parkade. Unload. Squeeze onto an elevator with the scooter. Drive through a run down mall to get to the program. Sit there for 3 hours. Then reverse the process to get home. 

Life was much simpler when I wasn't all crippled up.


----------



## pirate_girl

Big hugs to you Brian.

This afternoon we're going to the Campbell's soup plant bulk store.
Never knew all the products that are part of them, so we're gonna stock up.

The sun is shining, the roads are clear!
Looks Iike the weather is going to be warming too.

One of Ty's partners called it quits today.
Shoe is getting too old for that type of work.
I'm sure he'll show up at the shops now and then..he's a sweet man and one who helped last year during the Texas trip after the hurricane.


----------



## pirate_girl

Some of the booty..
60 bucks for all of it and we got a lot.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today we're taking the girls to a romp and read thing at the library.
On the way, I'll stop and take some snaps of the river/dam area.

There is a nest of eagles about 1/4 mile down the road...we've been watching mama fly over this way just beyond the pond then back again.

The other day there was an injured deer very near the house....looked like her left front leg was missing at the hoof.
She was just sitting there not the least bit frightened of me.
By the time the sheriff showed up, she had managed to disappear.

Watched more Olympics last night and will do the same tonight...Shaun White! 

Alison got me hooked on "The Bachelor".
Arie,Arie,Arie...what the he'll are you doing?!?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to physio this morning after sending the kids off to school. Took the wife's yukon to get a car wash to get the salt off. Noticed a grinding noise on the front end. Constant and not pulling to one side or the other. Typical gmc. 115km on it now. Wheel bearings usually go on gm's around then.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now..stoked over this!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Right now..stoked over this! [emoji106]


I watched it too. What a comeback. Great performance.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much. No appointments for me. My lovely wife is working. Took the pup to the vet for a follow-up. The area where they repaired the hernia last week is swollen and pusing


----------



## pirate_girl

Busy day around here.
Just put a meatloaf in the oven, will be watching the games again this evening.

It's foggy out there!

Happy Valentine's day!
Hope y'all got your sweeties something sweet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Then drove to the border and crossed over to the dark side to pick up a few packages.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been watching the news about the school shooting,took a foggy walk along the dam before dark came..just put a pot roast in the oven...all of which Will be eaten or saved for tomorrow.

Seriously tho..this shooting..

.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just finished dinner and loading the dishwasher, now watching the men's super-g. 

I think the men's figure skating is coming on after the local news.

Ty no sooner got home, sat down to eat then the work phone rings to dispatch to an accident..it never ends.

Anywho, pot roast al a yank.
Delish!


----------



## pirate_girl

Shhhh.. just got the babes down for bed after reading them Curious George Goes To The Hospital.

Ali went with Ty to Perrysburgh and I'm glancing at the women's ski something or other waiting for the men's short program skating.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting in pain with my leg and foot burning.


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't get to bed until 2am!
That's the time the kids got back from the tow trip.
Ali's mom brought Brady over for his every other weekend visit early this morning...he's from a relationship she was in prior. He's autistic and can be a handful.

So the two little Japanese skaters did fab last night :clap
This whole Russian thing has my head spinning.
Took a gander at that political forum and it's nothing but frustration reading some of the peeps commentary.
The one dude drives me bats, so I'll stay away.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Men's breakfast at church this morning. Heading back there around 3pm to set up and practice /play the 5pm service. 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

Went truck shopping . Pretty certain it’ll be a Toyota Tundra crewmax limited . The Titan has been great ( basically wear and service items ) . But at 11 years old ,rust is starting to take hold . Also the guaranteed indestructible dog bed that we bought a week ago is not as tough as the manufacturer thought ! Cooper Allen ,the 14 month old 95 pound Lab demands a tougher challenge !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool. Let me know how that tundra is if you get it. I'll be replacing the f150 hopefully in the next year. I've been seriously considering the tundra as my next truck.

Watching Olympic skating. Flipped to that channel just in time to watch Canada get another gold. It's far from over but we're putting a good showing so far.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sitting here watching the local news and waiting for the olympic coverage to resume after.
Ty got home for dinner late, and then right back out again to go to a roll over.
We got just enough snow to make it slick.
Sorry for the pic quality.
He said the only damage is a broken off side mirror.
That's a Jeep Liberty.


----------



## pirate_girl

The kids are in the kitchen making dinner, I'm attempting to keep the babes occupied with books and puzzles.

Yep, got the games on again.
It's been a long, busy day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the 10am service. Watched the Daytona 500. Good race. Built my wife a lap stand for her cross stitch for sitting in the recliner. 

Someone better fire the weatherman. He forecasted 5-10 cms of snow today. So far we got 3 times that amount today and it's still coming down.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cleared the driveway. Now sitting watching highlights of the Olympics last night. I haven't been following the hockey but I may watch the final game in women's hockey where hopefully Canada will come home with our 5th consecutive gold medal. We're sitting in 3rd overall with 17 medals.
We tied for gold last night in the men's bobsled.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah that bobsledding was something!

So was Johnny Weir and that get up he wore 
Tonight is the final on ice dancing and the final night of The Bachelor (something just isn't right with that show) lol

Kids are napping, Ali and I are about to have lunch, Ty is at the shop replacing brakes and something else on one of the trucks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Can't remember which country was skating  in the short program right after the Canadians but the female had a.......um.......wardrobe malfunction that had to be blurred on screen.


----------



## pirate_girl

The French couple.
Her boob came out and the world saw a nipple..gasp!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio. Then drove across the city to bring the missus her work ID she forgot. Stopped and picked up some toys n treats for the puppies. Picked up some abs glue for a small project I made for the lovely missus. 

She enjoys sitting doing cross stitch in the evening so I made her a small stand for it when she's sitting in the recliner.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Physio. Then drove across the city to bring the missus her work ID she forgot. Stopped and picked up some toys n treats for the puppies. Picked up some abs glue for a small project I made for the lovely missus.
> 
> She enjoys sitting doing cross stitch in the evening so I made her a small stand for it when she's sitting in the recliner]



 for taking care of the missus!

Another  for the puppy treats and toys!


----------



## pirate_girl

Never did make it into the dam state park for pics.
The entrance was blocked off.
Lots of gawkers tho! 

Here is an idea of the flooding situation.
The north side of the property, the high water from a field just beyond the wooded area behind.
Looks like we're gonna have 2 ponds for a while.
I am learning to resize my pics from something found in the apps on this phone.

The kids are being little demons, and I got dinner cooking.


----------



## Doc

Floods all over here also.  Ohio River flooded and cut off most of our ways out.  Thankfully we have one road atop a ridge that never floods.  But it's miles out of the way.  

No matter, with the good weather today we loaded up the Honda Pioneer 1000 and headed down to the Hatfield an McCoy trails in southern WV.   What a fun time.   The trails are challenging and fun fun fun.   Great way to spend an 80 degree day.  Of course there was mud, but I was surprised by how well most of the trails had drained off most of the rain.   I got as much mud on the Pioneer running around here at home checking on the floodwaters as I got down at Hatfield an McCoy trails.   If any of the pics came out I'll start a thread tomorrow and share them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Geez doc. You're making me miss the moto even more. I did visit it last week though. It's covered at camp with a foot of snow covering it. I didn't plan on using it this winter so it's stored with the battery out till end of March at the earliest.


----------



## pirate_girl

News of the day around here: apparently some kid at the middle school in Celina posted threatening images or posts on social media.
Not real sure about all the details.
What the heck is going on? ?

FedEx guy delivered a shortwave radio that Ty found on eBay, it's an older model with lots of dials.  His new toy !
We've been instructed not to open it until he gets home this evening lol

Other than that, break in the rain coming.
Maybe I'll take that walk over to the park today and take some pics of the mighty Maumee about to roll out of its banks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No appointments for me so I opted for round 2 of the exhaust manifold on the f150. I had it changed at the dealership 8 months ago and it's cracked again. That's one of the common problems on ford with the 5.4l engine.  Hopefully this one is better. It came with a lifetime warranty and is supposed to be reinforced where they are prone to cracking.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty came home to grab some lunch, and opened the "vintage" radio lol
He said it needs a side speaker or something.
It came from Vermont.
So here it is and Mommy had to go out and snap his truck and him leaving again.


----------



## pirate_girl

....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Ty came home to grab some lunch, and opened the "vintage" radio lol
> He said it needs a side speaker or something.
> It came from Vermont.
> So here it is and Mommy had to go out and snap his truck and him leaving again.



I remember those.  Friend had one but never had one myself.  Back then I  had a Hammarlund HQ100 for shortwave listening and a National NC303 for the ham station.  

He’ll enjoy that. Lots of stuff to listen to. It does need an external speaker.  Not enough room in the cabinet for an internal one. 

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> No appointments for me so I opted for round 2 of the exhaust manifold on the f150. I had it changed at the dealership 8 months ago and it's cracked again. That's one of the common problems on ford with the 5.4l engine.  Hopefully this one is better. It came with a lifetime warranty and is supposed to be reinforced where they are prone to cracking.


Whata difference!  I can hear myself think again while I'm driving.  It sounded almost like it had a set of straight pipes before.  

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

So sonny boy came home to have dinner and immediately went to the basement and brought up 2 old speakers and a piece of ladder line.
Half an hour later we're listening to Radio China, and some goon outta North Carolina on side band rant and rage against Trump.
Need to resize the pics.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> So sonny boy came home to have dinner and immediately went to the basement and brought up 2 old speakers and a piece of ladder line.
> Half an hour later we're listening to Radio China, and some goon outta North Carolina on side band rant and rage against Trump.
> Need to resize the pics.
> 
> View attachment 96446


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


>



And this Classic Redneck radio with the screaming preacher omg@! 
This has to be a pirate radio station or something.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali woke up sick, I am nurse and Nana in charge.
Told her to go back to bed and close the door.
I got this.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. 

Got all 6 kids off to school. Heading to physio soon. Then a trip uptown to shop for a birthday present. Two of the kids have birthdays this week. Separate days though. Only 2 months in and we have 3 birthdays almost out of the way. The next is April then September and lastly December.


----------



## Melensdad

Today's goals:   Shower >>> put on pants >>> get a haircut


----------



## nixon

Got a few saw chains to do for neighbors . Then at 2:30 ,it’s time to pick up the new truck . Other than that , it’s watch it rain all day .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Got a few saw chains to do for neighbors . Then at 2:30 ,it’s time to pick up the new truck . Other than that , it’s watch it rain all day .



HAPPY NEW TRUCK!


----------



## Doc

Melensdad said:


> Today's goals:   Shower >>> put on pants >>> get a haircut


You got this Bob.  YOU CAN DO IT. 
Good luck.


----------



## nixon

nixon said:


> Got a few saw chains to do for neighbors . Then at 2:30 ,it’s time to pick up the new truck . Other than that , it’s watch it rain all day .



Picked up the Tundra . Gonna take a while to figure out how all the gizmos work on this thing . The owners manual is 670+ pages . The manual on the radio/nav /blue tooth functions isn’t a whole lot smaller . But, I’m glad that I decided on this truck . Drives well , makes decent power ,and is comfortable .

Well Doc , I swear these pics come out right everywhere else . 
Can you help me out here ? ? ?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Picked up the Tundra . Gonna take a while to figure out how all the gizmos work on this thing . The owners manual is 670+ pages . The manual on the radio/nav /blue tooth functions isn’t a whole lot smaller . But, I’m glad that I decided on this truck . Drives well , makes decent power ,and is comfortable .
> 
> Well Doc , I swear these pics come out right everywhere else .
> Can you help me out here ? ? ?



Nice truck!

Let me try. I tried to flip them so I hope they come out right side up instead of your truck hanging on the ceiling!


----------



## Doc

Nice truck John.   
I had a pic do that to me just yesterday.  I showed right side up but when posted it flipped.   No clue why it's doing that to some pics.   Thx for fixing these Jim.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh! Nice truck John?
I don't know, sometimes if I make a slight edit to a pic size, it seems to post right side up.

Sheesh, it's been a little wild here today.
Had to get on the older of the two granddaughters.
She shoved the youngest out of her way.
Yikes, the wrath of Nana lol
Made her sit on a chair with no tv for a while.
Soon as Ty gets home she said "Daddy, I was bad".

Ali is still feeling like crap but managed to eat a little dinner.
The kiddos are in bed, Ty is eating some of the KFC I ran to town for and playing around with the radio.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice truck.

Just sitting at home watching Olympics. Women's downhill racing was good. Canada got gold and silver.


----------



## Angelface

Relapsed... already. I'm never going to beat this..


----------



## nixon

Jim , thanks ! It’s strange in that the pics post upright elsewhere . At any rate ,I think I may have figured out how to edit the pics in future . If all my post come out n a foreign language ,or the pics come out inside out ,you will know that I have failed miserably at ipad 101 .

Angel face . I don’t really know you . But, if you really start to believe that you can’t beat something ,it becomes a self fulfilling prophecy . We’re all subject to failure . You just have to grit your teeth and fight back . Hang in there ,no matter how daunting things seem . 
All the best to you ,John


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like I'll be clearing snow today, tomorrow, and sunday.  Nice truck nixon.  I'm still debating between an f150 and the tundra when I get a new truck hopefully next year.  

Angelface.  Keep your chin up.  Don't let yourself get drawn into a life of addictions.  I know it's easier said than done.  Just don't give up.  Your children need you.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

NorthernRedneck said:


> Looks like I'll be clearing snow today, tomorrow, and sunday.  Nice truck nixon.  I'm still debating between an f150 and the tundra when I get a new truck hopefully next year.



I looked at Ford ,GM ,Ram ,Nissan ,and Honda .
Toyota was more willing to deal . It really was between the F150 and the Tundra . Ford is really proud of their stuff ,and the price reflects it . Also ,I wasn’t really sold on some of their mpg claims . To me an engine that small (2.7 and 3.5 litres) with twin blowers will make a lot of power . But it’s also going to have to work hard in anything a heavy and none aerodynamic as a pick up . 
Just an opinion coming from a guy that can’t even post pics ,so........


----------



## NorthernRedneck

nixon said:


> I looked at Ford ,GM ,Ram ,Nissan ,and Honda .
> Toyota was more willing to deal . It really was between the F150 and the Tundra . Ford is really proud of their stuff ,and the price reflects it . Also ,I wasn’t really sold on some of their mpg claims . To me an engine that small (2.7 and 3.5 litres) with twin blowers will make a lot of power . But it’s also going to have to work hard in anything a heavy and none aerodynamic as a pick up .
> Just an opinion coming from a guy that can’t even post pics ,so........


Yes. That's my fear with the 3.5l f150. My brother has one and has no problem hauling my old camper. It's 31ft and 6500lbs dry so probably around 7500lbs loaded with water food clothes etc. I'd be worried about those turbos failing just after the warranty is up. I'm thinking that if I do get the tundra it'll be the double cab and not the full crew cab as I need the longer 6.5ft box for the truck camper. Besides, I rarely have more than a couple kids in the truck. When we go anywhere together as a family it's in the Yukon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali is feeling a little better today, the wee ones are still sleeping, I got my coffee in hand.
Nothing major planned today except I may go grocery shopping later.

Angel, you recently were married.
Now you've got another person depending on you for 'being there'.


----------



## tiredretired

Kids paying a weekend visit for wife's retirement party.  Gonna be a good time.  

Gonna be drinking heavily.  Stocked up on V8 juice.  :th_lmao:


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nice truck.
> 
> Just sitting at home watching Olympics. Women's downhill racing was good. Canada got gold and silver.



Did you catch the women's hockey game?  I'm not trying to rub it in at all, but I did try to warn you.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Angelface said:


> Relapsed... already. I'm never going to beat this..



Yes you are!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Missed the hockey. It's about time the usa finally beat Canada in hockey. Makes it exciting to watch.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol. Missed the hockey. It's about time the usa finally beat Canada in hockey. Makes it exciting to watch.



You're a good sport to some good natured rubbing there old man.  What a freaking hockey game!  Those two teams could not be more evenly matched.  Played twice and each team won a game by a goal.  Can't get much better then that. For me that is real hockey.


----------



## Doc

Angelface said:


> Relapsed... already. I'm never going to beat this..



If you think like that you will not beat it.
Think positive.  Fight it.  Look for professional help.  Agencies that offer a helping hand to folks needing it.   Think outside the box.  You can do it.  
The lessons learned thread might help ya.
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=69673


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's the annual cub car rally. Every year the cubs and scouts build wooden cars and race them down a track. The scouts build transports while the younger kids build cars. Evan, our oldest, built a race car hauler and put his car from last year on it. Looks good.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's cool Brian.
Brings back memories of when Jeff and Ty were in scouts and did the derby cars.

Last night we stayed up late watching the series Justified.. I'm hooked lol

Ty worked on his new/old microphone that he found on ebay.

Today I'll go visit a friend and swing by the pastry shop downtown.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just spent 3 hours at the rally. The kids had fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got home from playing the 5pm service. Normally there's 5 of us in the band but the past few weeks it's been just 2-3 of us. We HAD 3 of us playing guitar so if one of us missed a couple chords it wasn't a big deal. Jim's been sick. Anne dislocated her shoulder. So that leaves me holding the group together being the only guitarist. We look pretty rough on stage. Anne sitting with her arm in a sling and me hobbling around with a cane in between songs. 

It's so much more than just getting on stage and playing. We do 2 songs before the service and it has to be timed just right as the service starts at 5. During the offering we do a shorter song which also has to be timed just right for our archdeacon. As soon as she's done accepting the offering and preparing the Eucharist we have to be done the song. We can usually nail the timing to within a few seconds. Same goes for the Eucharist. The whole deal with timing is that the service is advertised as a 35 minute service. We have to aim to keep it around that within a couple minutes.

Not bad for an old cripple hobbling around with a walker today. We have a storm coming and I can sure feel it.


----------



## Angelface

Thank you everyone. Depression isn't the easiest thing to deal with and a harsh reality to wake up to. Sometimes you just feel nothing at all no matter what for so long. It isn't always numbing the pain inside, but you do it to feel at least something.


----------



## pirate_girl

The plan today was to get up and go to mass.
Well, Ali is sitting in the ER hooked up to an IV waiting to go up for a scan.
I think this might be her gall bladder based on how she felt @ 7 this morning.
Ty is upstairs wrangling the girls in the bath.

God knows it's never boring here! Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Aww. Take care Ali. 

Woke up to this. Ugh. Had planned on going to the 10am service. Instead, I just spent the last hour clearing the driveway  second time in 3 days. Up until 4 days ago we only had 2 ft of snow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Holy cow!
It was raining and blowing like crazy here early this morning.
Sure hope Ohio has seen the last of the snow.
Ali had the scan, no results yet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. The south end of this storm came as rain. Looked like it was a big band of rain and snow extending from Toronto down to Texas. We got nailed.


----------



## luvs

i'd love to bowl-- my pal, he has some phobia on that matter, so i'll get my other pal to bowl w/ me, if she isn't tending bar tonite--


----------



## nixon

Sitting here watching it try to rain ,and waiting for some motivation to kick in . 
OTOH ..... Laziness IS it’s own reward ! 
Get better soon ALI !!

CRAP! Had to go onto work !!


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, they didn't find anything on the scan.
Did blood work, still on the IV and nothing by mouth.
She was admitted.
Not sure what tomorrow will bring.

The girls are napping, I folded a ton of laundry,
Ty is loading the dishwasher.
Don't know what those babies are going to think when mommy doesn't come home today.
If Ty gets called out, I am on my own.

He's like but mom, I CAN'T just leave you here for however long.
Oh really?
Like this is my first rodeo.


----------



## luvs

making my male best-pal buy me tampons-- they're lost in that aisle~~


----------



## luvs

well, now, i'm getting company-- sigh; i luv seeing my pals, tho, i get sleepy, too--


----------



## pirate_girl

Guess she's going to be released sometime tomorrow.
Had some face time with the girls from Ty's phone.
She asked to be released tonight but the nurse on that floor called her doc and he said 24 hrs for observation.
I agree.
Must have been a bad tummy bug of another kind as she was dehydrated with low levels.
Love the gal to pieces.. She's a fabulous Mother.

Anywho ...there's ribs in the oven..gonna be a late supper, the rugrats had mac and cheese.
Got the closing ceremony on, about to go up and read them a story.

Here is Maddie Magnifique and Daddy.


----------



## Doc

Spent the weekend in Cols. Had brunch at the Rodizio Grill (Brazilian Steakhouse) by Nationwide Arena. Heading home 670 to 71S to 70E. Hit a huge pot hole just before merging onto 70E. Bent the front right rim. No where to pull over, heavy traffic. No fun at all. Limped to a tire shop. They showed us how bent the rim was and tried to fix it. It held to Lancaster and failed again. Had to put on the donut to come home. Donut is only good for 50 mph and 100 miles. Made it home okay but it added a couple hours to our ride. While at the tire shop we talked to 4 others who had tires go flat after hitting a pot hole Not the same one we did. Pot holes all over in Cols. 70,71 and 270. Good luck if driving those roads.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been up since 7 when Ty left for work.
Took a shower, got the girls up and fed, told them we are going to go get Mommy soon.
Ali says she's feeling almost back to normal now.
Diagnosis; H pylori.
Phenergan, Prilosec..guess the scan didn't pick up on an esophageal ulcer??
That's what she said anyway.
I'll have to run into Walgreen and get her scripts.
She said she wasn't sticking to her bland diet either...
We'll see about that. Lol


----------



## nixon

Cleaning road munge from the insides and outsides of the vehicles . Big Fun .


----------



## luvs

my cell/PCP woke me-- me & my PCP & best pal took her call-- i need a specialist to give me an injection in my arm again, & i'm dreading that; ow


----------



## pirate_girl

She's home and resting..ate some rice and yogurt.
I took a walk out behind the pond and saw a huge buck in the clearing at the top.

I'll take Maddie out before it grows dark to help me pick up pinecones..they are everywhere right outside the front door.


----------



## pirate_girl

Everything is starting to get back to normal.
We had a late night watching The Bachelor, then started watching Orange Is The New Black series on DVD.
I finally had to get to bed around 1am.

Ran into my eldest son this morning making a run into town to pick up pastries.
I'm going to his house this evening after he gets off work to spend some time with him and Kasey my 16 y/o granddaughter.
They are moving to Pittsburgh this summer.


It's going to be a lovely day...mid 50s!


----------



## pirate_girl

Took the girls out for lunch, stopped and took some pics of the house and the dam area.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another day another appointment.  Oh.....bought a new vacuum. It sucks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been cleaning and catching up on housework.
Sat down and painted butterfly sun catchers with Maddie.
Ali is making an epic pizza.
Ook..


----------



## pirate_girl

Just paid the propane guy for filling the tank.
 
Now watching the old Mister Rogers program that  I used to watch as a kid.
PBS are running them for 50 year anniversary.
To watch these girls faces being so caught up in what some may feel is so passe is amazing.
They love him!


----------



## luvs

my nurse swung by & i've got that flu-- i've gotta dial her to see if she can get me well
dammit, guys; i'm done w/ being ill
not that i've have gotta say on that 1
jus' gotta be not so well here & again, until they see me


----------



## pirate_girl

Take care Aubs and get better soon.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Just paid the propane guy for filling the tank.



EEK is right!

$495.98 last week.


----------



## nixon

Staying warm, dry ,and out of the Pet Dragon’s way . . . The first two are easy . The second is more problematic . She works from home now . Her office is upstairs ,so sneaking in illicitly gotten saws has become difficult . The “ I’m fixing that for a neighbor ! “ doesn’t hold water anymore . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Staying warm, dry ,and out of the Pet Dragon’s way . . . The first two are easy . The second is more problematic . She works from home now . Her office is upstairs ,so sneaking in illicitly gotten saws has become difficult . The “ I’m fixing that for a neighbor ! “ doesn’t hold water anymore . . .



Say you traded for it. That’s the deal I’ve had for the last 37 years. As long as something leaves when something new comes in we’re good.


----------



## nixon

jim slagle said:


> Say you traded for it. That’s the deal I’ve had for the last 37 years. As long as something leaves when something new comes in we’re good.


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> View attachment 96843


----------



## pirate_girl

Woke up early and got the coffee on.
Snapped a pic of the moon before daylight.
Turned on the kitchen light to find these sitting on the counter with a note.
Thanks Mom for being here, we love you.


----------



## nixon

Driving one of my Oncology nurses that helped me get through chemo down to Pittsburgh . 
she had  an operation on her shoulder ,can’t drive . She needs to get her fur child down to a specialist vet . It’s nice to be able to ,at least in part , pay back some of the kindness they showed me .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Driving one of my Oncology nurses that helped me get through chemo down to Pittsburgh .
> she had  an operation on her shoulder ,can’t drive . She needs to get her fur child down to a specialist vet . It’s nice to be able to ,at least in part , pay back some of the kindness they showed me .


----------



## pirate_girl

Another shooting at central Michigan university.


----------



## pirate_girl

Apparently we're going to one of the farm stores today and look at ducks for the pond.
Not buying yet, Ty just wants a general idea.

Ali asked him if he had any idea about raising them, getting started- the whole thing.
That's when the fight started...
Just kidding!
It was more like "Were you ever in 4-H because I was! Lol

Looks like it's going to be a nice day, sunny/40s.
Gonna get the unlimited data package today so I can use the laptop and the phone without having to worry about going slow again.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kids will be scattered all over today. One is going to an all day engineering day with scouts. One is going to repair canoes with scouts. One is going for a visit. One is gone for the weekend. And I'm going to play the 5pm service. Busy day


----------



## Catavenger

Since I usually do some laundry on Saturdays I watch some  _educational _TV while the machines are running.
 Tarzan,  Swamp Thing and Sheena.


----------



## pirate_girl

It has been a busy day here!
Ty had a guy come and lay stone all the way up the east driveway.

We went into town and took the kids to Tim Horton's for lunch, stopped at a church rummage sale where they both immediately spied a toy, which they've been fighting over since I brought it in.

It's going to "disappear" into the basement after they go to bed, until nice weather comes.

I think we're ordering pizza from a place called Padrones soon as tow boy gets home.


----------



## pirate_girl

Quiet right now.
Watching Pink Panther with the girls. 


This afternoon they and Ali are going to a group birthday thing at her Mom and Dads.
Ty got called to Cecil for something at 6 this morning...always on the go!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

10am service this morning. Off to play guitar at a retirement home this afternoon then a bowling birthday party for our foster son.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Talk about religion overdose this weekend. Heard the same sermon 3 times. It was nice playing the service at the retirement home though. To see their faces light up when I played old hymns. Very rewarding.


----------



## pirate_girl

Watching the red carpet crap for the Oscars.
Don't know if I'll even watch much of it.
Someone is bound to make one of those statements that causes a crisis that will be talked about for a week lol

I made myself dinner and walked the dam path.
It's quiet here without the girls.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Let’s see ... first , coffee ,then go get the bed rug ,and retrax tanneau cover installed on the Tundra , then go by the local Husqvarna saw emporium and liars club to pick up some pieces parts ,then go into slacker mode .


----------



## Doc

First service on the Pioneer today.  But, it's caked with mud and it's been to dang cold to get out the hose here.   So, it's off to the car wash to power wash it before dropping it at the dealers.  Plan to wash the SUV while at it.   Will be a tad cold for this but will be great to get her clean once again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not sure what's going on today.
Everyone's still asleep lol


----------



## pirate_girl

It pays to have a mechanic in the family.
Now that's service!
Actually it just needed an oil change and a new tire.

It'll come back tonight when he does.
If we need a car in the meantime, Ali has her Grand Prix.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Pain management program this afternoon. Scouts/cubs this evening for the kiddies.


----------



## pirate_girl

The kids have doctor checkups, so I'll keep one entertained while the other sees him with Ali.
Don't know why he won't see them both together. 
After that it's library story time, then a trip to Menards for landscaping lights...grocery store and whatever else to think of to do while out and about.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Only had one appointment today but it got cancelled.  So I headed out to the garage to clean up a bit.  My garage is always in a cluttered mess.  I got through one pile when my phone rang.  One of the kiddies is sick and threw up at school.  Now he's home on the couch with a bucket nearby.  Oh well.  The garage was like that for the past 6 months.  It can wait a little longer I suppose.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm glad all the running around is done for today.
Now to sit back and relax.
Yeah right!


----------



## nixon

Well , today was pick up some pieces parts for saws ,pick up an oil filter for my truck , drop off ,and pickup the Pet Dragon’s Pilot for it’s State inspection . After that , I was sitting here and vegetating when I got a call from the local saw mill guy . Months ago he was telling me that  he wanted to get the last saw that his dad had used running . Needed a carb kit for a saw that was last made in the late 60’s (nla). Well, I found a guy that actually makes the kits on a custom order basis . Got one and gave it to the guy  .He wanted to pay me , but I told him I just wanted to see the saw run again .  Well,  today he got it running . It was pretty cool to see him running his dad’s old saw . 125CC’s of McCulloch 797 . Pretty decent day !


----------



## nixon

So, today is blood work / port flush day . Followed by light to moderate lethagy and laziness ...  Got a PET scan tomorrow ,so it’s no strenuous activity ,and I cant have any carbs ,sugars ,etc .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cancelled physio as I have a sick kid at home. I do have 2 separate meetings today  at home with our foster kids workers. Just their mandatory meetings they have to do every 45 days. 

It's different for me being on the other side. I used to be the worker for the kids coming and going all day to meetings and other things.


----------



## pirate_girl

Watched the grand finale of The Bachelor last night.
I'd actually thought it was going to end 2 weeks ago, but Arie Luyendyke is a playah going through a midlife crisis. 

Up with Elaina and Ty.
Ali and Maddie are still sleeping.
I'm going to meet one of my friends I used to work with this afternoon.


----------



## Melensdad

Selling off a few of my Detonics CombatMaster pistols to another collector this morning.  We are meeting for breakfast.  I've been 'thinning' out the collection.  Figure the profits from the sale of some of these guns can be used for family fun activities today, rather than pay for my funeral expenses after I die.  I'm the only one in the family that knows what these things are and appreciates them, I'd hate to be looking up from the grave and see a gun shop buy my collection for pennies on the dollar after I'm gone (_which I'm hoping is still decades away_).  But as there is a young Detonics collector who lives in the next county, and as he is interested now, figure its a good time to take some profits.  I'm still keeping some of my rarest pieces, but I am selling off some rare variants too.  And my favorites are staying with me.  

At lunch I'm going to the high school to get my photo taken with my fencer who won the bronze medal on Sunday at The Arnold Fencing Classic in Ohio.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like me with my guitars. If I had died in the accident my family would have no clue what to do with 8 guitars and how much each is worth etc. Not that my guitars are super expensive but I do have a $2200 guitar that looks almost the same as another $400 guitar I have.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing exciting going on today.
It's cold and windy.
The Canadian geese were honking and carrying on out on the pond this morning.
4 of them.
Ty's big boss man John needs someone to go to Louisiana and get a truck.
Don't know yet if Ty is doing it.


----------



## nixon

PET scan at noon . Then I’m going to go get something unhealthy to eat ... I’m starved !


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> PET scan at noon . Then I’m going to go get something unhealthy to eat ... I’m starved !


----------



## nixon

Well, so far ,I’m awake ,and have the stove fired up ,and COFFEE . Not going to comment ,or commit to anything else until the coffee starts working . 
Good Morning ,Happy Friday ,and stay warm out there !


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Well, so far ,I’m awake ,and have the stove fired up ,and COFFEE . Not going to comment ,or commit to anything else until the coffee starts working .
> Good Morning ,Happy Friday ,and stay warm out there !



And a HAPPY FRIDAY to you!


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Friday!
Can't say I'm having coffee as the Keurig took a crap yesterday.
I'm the only one who really drinks a lot of coffee, so I'll replace it.
Strong tea will do for right now.

Yesterday I trimmed both the weebugs bangs.
For two little angels who can sit still for anything else, they suddenly became the spawn of satan.

Ty isn't doing the long trip.
Noah is. I'm glad and so is Ali.
This is Big Noah.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First time I sit down today. Got all 6 kids off to school. Went to a workout program at the gym. Went to home depot to get more wood for the bunk beds I'm building. Came home and built the third bed frame. Then filled any cracks with filler sanded and stained one of the frames. 

Went to pick up meds at the pharmacy then home to finish packing up 2 of the kids who are going on a scout camp tonight. Now I plan on resting a few minutes before making supper.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a busy day!
Got the house spotless which in and of itself is no easy task with the little boogers running around. 
Made dinner, got them bubble bathed and tucked in.
Ali's got me into starting a boxed set of The Hunger Games.
'Splains my avatar.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Saturday!
Today we're going to a Home and Garden show on the college campus.
150+ vendors.
Should be fun.


----------



## luvs

bartender rang me to make sure i'll run my feeding tube & to let me know my my former creepy ex-stalker is not in jail anymore-- she made me say that my feeding tube would be on
i said i'll run that by 5, & a promise is a promise-- i hafta ring her later, to let her know when i hit start
dammit
that tube is a pain--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading out to the garage soon to work on the bunk beds. Then playing the 5pm service this afternoon. We have friends coming over for a "murder mystery" night. Supper. 8 of us playing. If you haven't heard of it, it's kinda like clue but real life. We all dress up in costume and sit around trying to figure out who committed a murder.


----------



## FrancSevin

Having lunch with H&H 300


----------



## 300 H and H

FrancSevin said:


> Having lunch with H&H 300



Well we did not have lunch, I did however meet a distinguished forum member!

He gave me a tour of his business and answered the many questions I had. I have tremendous respect for Franc’s mechanical abilities, now that I have had the chance to see his creativity in action. Impressed I am!!

Always a pleasure to meet yet another forum member!

Thank you Franc for taking the time and trouble the morning after your birthday!


Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

That's awesome Franc and Kirk!
I loved meeting both Bobcat and Muleman.
We had a good time at the home and garden show.
Wore the kids out!
Ty is actually home today assembling his new grill. 
It's a nice day!


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Well we did not have lunch, I did however meet a distinguished forum member!
> 
> He gave me a tour of his business and answered the many questions I had. I have tremendous respect for Franc’s mechanical abilities, now that I have had the chance to see his creativity in action. Impressed I am!!
> 
> Always a pleasure to meet yet another forum member!
> 
> Thank you Franc for taking the time and trouble the morning after your birthday!
> 
> 
> Regards, Kirk




 Sadly no, we did not.  kirk, you missed the best burger this side of the Mississippi, or at least the county.
 It was the morning after my birthday but more importantly, it was the morning after Cathy came home from two weeks in CT.

 Had a great time showing off the packaging plant.  And learned a lot from Kirk as well.  Handsome dude and smart too.  Pleasantly surprised

 Thanks for stopping  by!


----------



## 300 H and H

I bet it was a great burger to Franc. 

I promised the daughters and Wife lunch at Pf Chang’s before I left with you. Just trying to keep them happy lol.. Afterwards we got together with my brother as Sister in law for some more fun. It was really a nice day, even the weather cooperated lol. Thankful that spring break for my daughters allowed us to do this family trip. Worth every minute!

35 semi loads of corn to haul to market asap when we get home. Then put this years crop in the ground after that. Winter play time is about over.

Reguards, Kirk


----------



## nixon

Today’s list of stuff to attempt :
1- Coffee ... done 
2- fire up the woodstove ... done 
3 - drain the factory oil from the truck ,chamge filter ,and refill with oil ... pending . The coffee hasn’t quite reached the hoped for boost in my entusiasm to lay on a cold concrete floor .


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like the sun will be shining all day!
I'd like to walk the dam path again, further down this time.
Should go to church, but I'm not.
The kiddies are still sleeping.
We let them stay up late last night.

Yesterday Maddie was terrified over a person dressed in a Pink Panther costume at the Corning booth during the home show.
I've never seen her react like that.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Yesterday Maddie was terrified over a person dressed in a Pink Panther costume at the Corning booth during the home show.
> I've never seen her react like that.



Tina’s first encounter wth santa was in the Village hall in Willingham England . 
As you know ,St. Nick in UK looks nothing like Santa here . The one in our village was especially bad looking . About 5’6” ,thin ,scruffy . Think wino in a bad red drag outfit . Scared the hell out of Tina . We didn’t go back the next Christmas’ .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Tina’s first encounter wth santa was in the Village hall in Willingham England .
> As you know ,St. Nick in UK looks nothing like Santa here . The one in our village was especially bad looking . About 5’6” ,thin ,scruffy . Think wino in a bad red drag outfit . Scared the hell out of Tina . We didn’t go back the next Christmas’ .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Skipped church this morning to work on the bunk beds. A quick trip to lowes for 3 pieces of lumber and a can of paint then home to work. Cut sanded and painted the corner posts. Painted 2 of the bedframes. Now waiting for paint to dry before adding a second coat.


----------



## luvs

shame on us 4 not attending Mass-- i meant to attend-- then that insomnia got in my way-- as per usual


----------



## NorthernRedneck

luvs said:


> shame on us 4 not attending Mass-- i meant to attend-- then that insomnia got in my way-- as per usual


Lol. That's alright. I normally get two services in every weekend. Saturday evening and Sunday morning. Last week I got 3 in. Two pf which I played guitar. And I was there yesterday.


----------



## pirate_girl

We went to brunch ..all 5 of us.
Nice little greasy spoon / former also truck stop.
Ty is outside prepping the new grill for spare ribs and sausage.
Seems like all we do is eat around here! Lol


----------



## luvs

i went blind in my left eye & i hafta get a cortisone shot--again-- i jus' got~~ i literally cannot see via that left eye, & i need contacts/glasses-- i've got both; they tend to get lost, broken, & i kid you not, some guy stole my she-glasses-- he went to jail--
need a new keyboard, as well-- sigh--
i literally jus' got this one-- i give in--


----------



## pirate_girl

twas a late night.
Sonny boy was outside grilling still at 11pm for crying out loud.
I had a plate then beat feet for bed thinking I'd be up half the night with indigestion.
Today, I don't know what's going on.
I do need to get back down to Delphos one day and get the rest of my stuff out of storage.
It's been there since December!


----------



## luvs

my pal is taking me to get a few drafts--


----------



## pirate_girl

Great frosty morning to you all!
Supposed to be chilly, windy with a dusting of snow.
All is well, life is good in the house on the hill (down bah the rivah)...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mornin everyone. Off to physio in a bit then out to the garage with the oldest boy for a helper to finish pre assembly on the bunk beds. Then I'll build the ladder and safety rails for it.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Mornin everyone. Off to physio in a bit then out to the garage with the oldest boy for a helper to finish pre assembly on the bunk beds. Then I'll build the ladder and safety rails for it.



Share your handiwork after.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Share your handiwork after.



Well , don’t judge . This is as far as I got .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Share your handiwork after.
> [emoji2]


I posted it in a separate thread but I'll share here too.  Aside from a few basic measurements, this was all my design basically winging it as I went along.


----------



## tiredretired

Sitting out yet another Nor'easter.  Third one in two weeks.  We have about a foot of snow from this last storm.  Clean up in the mornin'


----------



## pirate_girl

Good job, Brian!


----------



## luvs

putting on my slipper-boots, petting my babs, watching i.d. channel & if there were raw cookie dough in my fridge, i'd ingest that as if there were not to be any further cookie dough-- i'll settle 4 yogurt-- sigh~

 & being ill~~
 i'll get over that soon--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Moving bunk beds. We took the old ones out last night so I could install the new ones today. Now that I have it built in the garage, lets see if I can take it apart and reassemble it in the house.


----------



## nixon

Watching it snow . Gotta make a run to town for some offroad diesel . May grace Rural King with my presents ,and buy a gut bomb and fries at Wendy’s . 
Happy Hump Day ! Aloha .


----------



## pirate_girl

Got up to see Ty off and packed his lunch since Ali is still sleeping as are the girls.
Never seen a woman who can sleep and nap like she does. 

Walked down the hill to bring up the mail and saw the guy down the road with a crew digging to lay tile.

Not sure what today is going to be like.
If the weather cooperates, I'll do the long walk along the dam.


----------



## tiredretired

Just came in from cleaning snow.  15"   Then I was greeted by the weather report saying we are getting another giant nor'easter for the first of next week.  

I love it!!   

4 feet of snow on the logging road right of way to my wood lot.  Gonna have to sit tight for a while, I guess.


----------



## tiredretired

nixon said:


> Watching it snow . Gotta make a run to town for some offroad diesel . May grace Rural King with my presents ,and *buy a gut bomb and fries at Wendy’s . *
> Happy Hump Day ! Aloha .



Screw that action.  I stopped at Burger King a few days ago and picked up a Whopper.  I used to love them years ago but have not had one in about 5 years so decided to try one.  Well, I paid the price.  Killer heartburn and then the runs.  Big time.  Won't go into details to save the agony of the mental image but suffice to say if I could have gotten by hands around the neck of that little prick who made that burger I would be in jail this morning.  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Burger King makes me sick too.
Not the same.


Been browsing the net, linked up to the laptop for a little bit.
Can't stand seeing such a large screen now that I'm used to the phone.
Makes me wonder how the heck I ever stood that 42" monitor I used to have. 

Sitting here sipping a Biggby coffee, better than Timmy Ho's.

Oops! Forgot to resize and flip.


----------



## pirate_girl

There! See what the other side says?


----------



## luvs

muting my television-- noise annoys me-- having my pabst & corking my cabernet-- then snooze & shopping-- babs hasta have her friskies & i hafta get ppl food 4 myself--

finally getting better; & spoke w/ my dear pal-- that asshole put watching a basketball game b-4 me-- how dare he!! i'm kinda sad 4 his ear; it'll be aching via my griping on that matter, lemme tell yins-- he went to Penn state & he insists on watching that game-- drives me insane--
i'd better not bitch too loudly; my hair needs to be cut & a slight plethora of my brows need to be taken away (well, they kinda should get a once-over)-- got too ill to make my last appointment--


----------



## pirate_girl

Glad you're feeling better Aubs, take care of yourself dollie.

Chilly morning today, beautiful sunrise.
Got two appointments today.
One at CHP, the other at Interim.
Prospective jobs with visiting nurses, flexible hours, good pay. That'll work!
Nothing else much going on that I know of.
The ladies 3 are still snoozing.
Son was up with the sun and out the door in a flash @ 6:45am.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did I mention how much I hate march break?  Couped up with 6 kids in the house?  Yes, it's mostly been alright but today the little buggers were wired. Talk about headache. 

Sold the old bunk bed today. Went to physio. Not much else. 

Tomorrow's plan is to ship the kids off to the boys and girls club a block away then grab the guitar and work on some new songs for the praise band I'm in. We were reminiscing last week that this week will be 5 years we've been playing together as a band. Time flies.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol Brian, I know those headaches, but I love these little babes to pieces.
Maddie can throw a fit when she doesn't want to go to bed. Elaina is the calm one.
I did sticker books with them and was going to watch their shows with them, but then they started running around singing and screaming.

When that happens, all I gotta do is grab the remote and put on Family Feud.
They love Steve Harvey and all the beeps and  noises.

Good quick interviews on the job front.
I'd prefer a facility position, but being a visiting nurse is much more flexible.
That way I won't be gone all day, and trust me Ali needs help and direction with the girls.


----------



## nixon

Drove one of my onclogy nurses that can’t drive yet down to Pittsburgh for a follow up visit with her surgeon . So, currently I’m sitting in the waiting area catching up on my reading . 
Happy St. Patrick’s Day !


----------



## pirate_girl

The monsters have been set free.
Let the games begin!
One is walking around with a cereal bar, the other is spinning in circles.

I'll shop some today and get food in for making a corned beef St.Pat's feast.

That said, Ty will be gone most of tomorrow, Ali is taking Maddie to a birthday party in the afternoon, then she's going out with friends to a wearin' of the green party tomorrow night.
I'll be here cooking and making sure the house remains in a place of total calm.
Told her not to plan on rolling in here in a state of total disarray either.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I apparently misread my appointment card and drove to the other side of the city for nothing today. So I stopped at lowes and picked up some wood to make a bench for the kitchen table. A couple hours later, I had this built. Then stained it to match the kitchen table.


----------



## tiredretired

Went shopping this morning and got all the fixings for a big time St. Paddy's Day dinner.  

12 pounds of corned beef should get everything started.  Big day tomorrow. 

I love St. Paddy's Day.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Went shopping this morning and got all the fixings for a big time St. Paddy's Day dinner.
> 
> 12 pounds of corned beef should get everything started.  Big day tomorrow.
> 
> I love St. Paddy's Day.



What time should we be there?  Anything we should bring?


----------



## pirate_girl

12 lbs of corned beef?
Lol

I got the stuff I needed, everything else is go.


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> What time should we be there?  Anything we should bring?



The Guinness.   LOL



pirate_girl said:


> 12 lbs of corned beef?
> Lol
> 
> I got the stuff I needed, everything else is go.



Yep, I run two 15 quart pots, with 2-3 pound briskets in each.  About 2 pounds of potatoes and two pounds of carrots along with the cabbage and onions in each.  

Leftovers get turned into Red Flannel Hash with the Kitchen-Aid food grinder. Need a Typar suit for that operation.:th_lmao:

Busy day but what a blast it is.  My favorite guests get sent home with some of that hash.  LOL.


----------



## Melensdad

I've been coughing most of the day.

Post nasal drip induced.

Going to the doctor tomorrow.  Actually back to the doctor.  4th visit.  Already had chest x-rays, other tests and everything is pointing to an allergy but we can't find a medicine that will control it.


Other than coughing today I insured the new pickup, ran various errands, drove to the next county to pay for appliances that we got a good deal on for the 'flip' house and arranged for delivery.  

Made vegetable lasagna for dinner tonight ... about ready to get out of the Instant Pot and put it under the broiler to melt some cheese on top.


----------



## Lenny

Met with Iowa Gov. Kim Reynolds about some Tea Party and Veteran issues, then 3 miles on the treadmill at the Planet Fitness, then lunch with some buddies, then ran errands and now home.  Maybe go to the bar later.


----------



## tiredretired

Lenny said:


> Met with Iowa Gov. Kim Reynolds about some Tea Party and Veteran issues, *then 3 miles on the treadmill *at the Planet Fitness, then lunch with some buddies, then ran errands and now home.  Maybe go to the bar later.
> 
> View attachment 97565



Congrats, sir!  3 miles on a treadmill is some brutal shit right there.  There is an old saying that if one only had an hour to live, how would they spend it?  On a treadmill, of course.  One hour on a treadmill feels like a lifetime.  

Good job.


----------



## Melensdad

Changing a tire on the Nissan pick up... must have picked up a nail?   Can't find it.  Tire is still on the truck, fortunately in the garage where its not getting snow or sleet so at least I have a dry place to work, and plenty of room around this tire.  Any of the other 3 and I'd be cussing a lot.


----------



## tiredretired

The whole house smells like a boiled dinner!!  Started the briskets at 5:30.  Will add the vegetables shortly except for the cabbage.  

Guests will start coming in around 1:00 and hope to eat between 2 & 3.  

One of the guests always brings their awesome homemade spicy maple mustard for the corned beef.  I keep the leftover mustard.


----------



## Lenny

TiredRetired said:


> Congrats, sir!  3 miles on a treadmill is some brutal shit right there.  There is an old saying that if one only had an hour to live, how would they spend it?  On a treadmill, of course.  One hour on a treadmill feels like a lifetime.
> 
> Good job.




Thanks.  I do 3 miles at least 5 times a week.  Among other things, it really helps keep my blood pressure down....and besides, there are a lot of pretty ladies at Planet Fitness to look at while I'm on the treadmill.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good job Lenny!


Crazy busy day since this morning!
Hellllp! Lol


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Good job Lenny!
> 
> 
> Crazy busy day since this morning!
> Hellllp! Lol



Thanks.  My neighbor goes with me every day.  It's a mutual encouragement.  He's in his early 70's too.  

Looking forward to corn beef and the bar later.

I have a date with a lady who lives in the same neighborhood.  We friended each other on Facebook.  We went out together on Wednesday too.  We'll see.

I hope your day goes well.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just got things going for dinner.
Was going to do Colcannon, but decided to be a traditional Irish American lass.
Braised it, seasoned, add vegs and let it go.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Thanks.  My neighbor goes with me every day.  It's a mutual encouragement.  He's in his early 70's too.
> 
> Looking forward to corn beef and the bar later.
> 
> I have a date with a lady who lives in the same neighborhood.  We friended each other on Facebook.  We went out together on Wednesday too.  We'll see.
> 
> I hope your day goes well.



So far so good 
Have a wonderful time, Lenny.


----------



## FrancSevin

I did a Corned top round in the oven with celery carrots and  red potatoes.  Instead of cabbage I served crisped sour kraut. And fresh steamed, buttered asparagus.  All with  home made Yeasty bread buns and Sam Adams beer.

 Whilst it was baking in the oven, I plowed a hole ten feet long thru the attic insulation and installed a vent fan in the new master bathroom.  I'll route the exhaust thru the gable when we complete the roof alterations in April.  When done we will have a master "powder room" without a shower or tub.

 Next month we will begin our fight with the county to add a 6X8 foot bump out so we can install a real  soaker/whirlpool tub.


----------



## pirate_girl

9:20 pm and all is wellll!
The girls are tucked in bed..Ali went to her night out with friends, Ty is going to be late getting home tonight.

I've got dinner put back for him.
Elaina loved her little plate of corned beef and cabbage!
Whenever she wanted another bite she'd say "feef" for beef. 

I'm watching shows on PBS of course about travel in Ireland and it's history.
No green beer for me.
Heck, I haven't had anything close..not even my beloved Hornsby cider since Thanksgiving.


----------



## pirate_girl

...and I just noticed that Jim Slagle is now an admin


----------



## NorthernRedneck

9:31 and the kiddos are mostly all asleep except for the oldest. 

Had a wicked ptsd related migraine  headache all day. I did go to men's breakfast at the church this morning. One of our newer parishioners gave a talk on his hometown in Sierra Leone Africa that experienced a bad mudslide last year that damaged a bridge going from the main town to access a church and school. We raised $1300 of the estimated $5000 repair bill a couple months ago to help out. Now we're going to try and raise the remaining amount to repair the bridge.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Today is “wait for it to get above the freezing mark ,so that I can wash the road mung off the Tundra day “... Did the Pet Dragon’s Pilot yesterday . Wildly anticipating the arrival of Monday ,as it will be “ take the one season tires off the Pilot ,change the brake pads ,and put on the three season tires day “! Life is good !


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> ...and I just noticed that Jim Slagle is now an admin



I’m sure it will be noticed , and appreciated in his next gratuity check !!


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> I’m sure it will be noticed , and appreciated in his next gratuity check !!



I heard the pay is great!


Geez I was up late last night waiting for Ty and Ali to get home.
He was at the shop finishing up an alignment,  she decided the band she'd gone to see with her friends sucked then went to the shop to hang out with Ty.
So they both came rolling in at 1am.
Good thing they have an instant babysitter, huh? 

I should go to church, but once again won't today.
Was just outside and saw a little fat bird sitting in a branch thinking it was a blue jay.
Upon closer inspection realized it was a kingfisher!
They're adorable!

Only thing planned today is grilling kebabs for supper and taking a birding walk along the dam.
I'd like to get some pictures!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ...and I just noticed that Jim Slagle is now an admin





nixon said:


> I’m sure it will be noticed , and appreciated in his next gratuity check !!





pirate_girl said:


> I heard the pay is great!



Pay, *PAY!*

I didn’t know I was supposed to get *PAID!*


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up at 4am with severe back pain. Moved to the chair by 5am. Fell asleep at 6:30am. Up again at 7am to let the dogs out. Skipped church this morning due to a splitting migraine and severe back pain accompanied by a bad crps flare up in my left foot. Pretty bad when I can fall asleep at night despite my leg and back burning. That's all thanks to good meds. 

No plans today for anything other than nursing this migraine. The lovely missus still took the kids to church this morning to give me a break. Last day of march break with 6 kids in the house. 

Tomorrow afternoon we welcome another child into our home. A 5 year old girl who is the youngest of 4 siblings. Her brother already lives with us and we've had her for the night once this winter when the roads were bad due to a storm preventing her from getting to her foster home 30 miles away.


----------



## pirate_girl

Busy today!
Between Ty running out for tows, me going to the dam and taking pics, then racing back to grill....
When I say it's never boring here, believe me.
Here's dinnah....


----------



## luvs

well,-- my hair so needs to get a shave on its' side, & my other side needs a trim-- i've kinda got that look that half of pgh has-- 'cept i've made my Aubrey-look- it's my look, & i've gotta stay ahead of trends-- yet stay w/ 'em-- gets to be overwhelming-- follow & keep w/ a trend, yet beat that trend, simultaneously-- 

polishing off half a bottle of vino-- if that-- not too appealing tonite--
then me, my comforter, my babs to purr & make bread-- I.D. channel-- that channel gives me nightmares tho it's tht, 'er night terrors via kimmy gibbler/danny tanner, & family/others, so -- i'll hear half via my dream, then have my dream, & then wake & say to myself, 'dammit, gotta change channels'-- then i'll take a sedative-- & mute my television-- then i'll dream well, usually--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

March break caught up with me today. I pretty much sat on my butt doing SFA all day.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Today is “ Brake and swap tires and rims day “ for the Pilot . 
Then , it’s what ever projects that might radomly occur to either myself ,or my BIL .


----------



## pirate_girl

Was up half the night with the youngest grandie, Elaina.
Ali and I took turns.
She's cutting her molars and running temps.
During the day she's fine, it's just at night.
After 2 cups of coffee, I feel alive again lol

Ty put surround sound speakers in for the tv and stereo system late last night.
Prior to that he installed shelves in the basement, and unclogged the garbage disposal. How a plastic straw got in there is anyone's guess.
He's always on the go and busy.

Don't know what today is going to bring.
The weather is nice!
We're all happy.
Life is good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to pain management this afternoon for the weekly seminar.  Got out early in time to come home before our latest addition was dropped off.  We now have 7....that's right....I said 7 kids living at home.  I tell everyone that after 3-4 kids it's just another plate at the table.   I figure since I'm now a stay at home dad I might as well do it in style.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Finished the electrical in the new bathroom. Gosh that is tedious work. Everything is too small and nothing goes together like it should. Those guys do not get appreciated enough.

Flipped the main breaker to *on* and ,,,,' drUm roll PLEASE,,,,,NO SPARKS, NO BLUE SMOKE, NO OZONE AND EVERYTHING WORKS.


----------



## pirate_girl

In the process of getting 2 little wild cats down for bed.
Then throwing together some fajitas.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like another busy day in store.
Kid stuff, me stuff.
Sometimes I miss being alone.
Wait, did I just say that??


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> ...and I just noticed that Jim Slagle is now an admin



Yup, indirectly because of me.  I locked myself out of my account here a few days ago and woke up Doc in the middle of the night to fix it. He got real sick of that in a hurry.  :th_lmao::th_lmao:

Now Jim is the go to guy.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Yup, indirectly because of me.  I locked myself out of my account here a few days ago and woke up Doc in the middle of the night to fix it. He got real sick of that in a hurry.  :th_lmao::th_lmao:
> 
> Now Jim is the go to guy.


I changed my email address a week or so ago.
Couldn't log back in and was like what the heck!!!????

Jim is always around to lend a helping hand when Doc is out of the ummm office? Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Looks like another busy day in store.
> Kid stuff, me stuff.
> Sometimes I miss being alone.
> Wait, did I just say that??


 I feel your pain Lollie.  Cathy goes to Connecticut four or five times a year. Gone for three weeks and I'm glad to see her back.  But,,,,,,


 I do enjoy those alone times when I can let things go a little and just enjoy an evening alone.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I do enjoy those alone times when I can let things go a little and just enjoy an evening alone.


That's when I jump in the car and take off for a while, or run down the hill and across the road for a sanity walk 
I'll be going back to work soon and back in a me element instead of Nana/housekeeper Lollie on the spot.
Don't get me wrong, I love being here.
It's just that Ali needs a push when it comes to proper mothering and all that entails now and again. Something I realized months ago.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I changed my email address a week or so ago.
> Couldn't log back in and was like what the heck!!!????
> 
> Jim is always around to lend a helping hand when Doc is out of the ummm office? Lol



Exact same thing with me.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Exact same thing with me.



I know.
For a brief shining moment I noted your avatar and signature missing.
Thought maybe you were in the midst of getting canned. 


Just kidding!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Lawyer appointment this afternoon. Looks like another trip to Toronto in May for more assessments. All for the insurance. Hopefully by the end of 2018 everything will be settled.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Physio this morning. Lawyer appointment this afternoon. Looks like another trip to Toronto in May for more assessments. All for the insurance. Hopefully by the end of 2018 everything will be settled.



Sure hope so Brian.
I'm about to think about planning dinner.
Burgers or pizza.
That's the extent of my daily contribution to this new found role of domestic diva.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I know.
> For a brief shining moment I noted your avatar and signature missing.
> Thought maybe you were in the midst of getting canned.
> 
> 
> Just kidding!



Actually, that thought did occur to me, but I still had PM privileges so I know all was well.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hahahaha!
Turd!
Gosh I hope I don't get banned for calling you a name lol
Somehow methinks I'm safe.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Hahahaha!
> Turd!
> Gosh I hope I don't get banned for calling you a name lol
> Somehow methinks I'm safe.



Yeah, you're safe enough.  Calling me names is not going to upset Jim and Doc very much.  As for the mods, they will encourage you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nahhhh, everyone's cool here.
??


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Nahhhh, everyone's cool here.
> ??



Yes they are.  May have something to do with the fact most of us are old farts. Present company (you) excluded of course.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning , and Happy arrival of Spring 2018 !  Got delivered about 6” if white joy wth more still arriving . So looks like it’s plow day . I did have the forsight to take the winter tires off of the Pilot ,so that driving today would be more enjoyable ! Forgot to take the chains off the tractor though . . .  Anyhow , Aloha from the beautiful and snow covered suburbs of West Sunbury !


----------



## Doc

I'm in Pigeon Forge TN for spring break with some of our kids and grandkids.  72 Monday, 60 yesterday.  Temps dropped last night and it started snowing.  Still snowing.  We are in a cabin on a mountain so we be staying in the cabin today.  No complaints.  Tomorrow will be mid 50's.   We'll be back in action.


----------



## pirate_girl

Welp first off Ty never made it home until 6am.
Then he was right back out the door at 9.
Don't know how he does it.
All the Mountain Dew and energy drinks he consumes helps, but I've told him those aren't good for him. 
There was a semi-rollover in Paulding county, then some goon got stopped for wreckless op w/o a driver's license, so he had to tow for an 
impound. 
It's always something.

Got a good night's sleep after making sure the babes were gently helped with homeopathic remedies.
That No More Monsters product is a godsend lol

Yup, got some snow.
Not as bad as it could have been.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got all 7 kids off to school then headed to the gym for a new community fitness program I signed up for a couple weeks ago. Went to pick up a table saw for the garage. This afternoon is yet another bleeping assessment for occupational therapy. This will be like my 5th ot assessment.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> This afternoon is yet another bleeping assessment for occupational therapy. This will be like my 5th ot assessment.



They probably want to track your progression and make sure you're reaching your goal for hopefully one day complete mobility.
Do they ever come to your house and watch how you are with ADL's?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. I've had someone here to do an assessment then someone else to back up the first assessment. Consensus is that I'll need a new house that's easier to navigate.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been keeping the weebles occupied while Mommy dyes her hair.
Played "fort" with them under the table covered with a blanket and read that I Spy letter book to them like 10 time!s. 
God my knees!!!

Now they're watching a show called Odd Squad, some science type show with Canadian kids. I like it myself! 

Gonna make burgers later for din din.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yes. I've had someone here to do an assessment then someone else to back up the first assessment. Consensus is that I'll need a new house that's easier to navigate.


Additionally I'm in a battle with my insurance company about coverage. Not sure about the states but up here most providers give 50k for rehabilitative devices unless the injuries are deemed "catastrophic".  Then it bumps up to a million. To be deemed catastrophic the person needs to have lost 55% or more of their abilities. Right now I'm at 51% but they neglected a few things when doing their report. What's that mean for me?  Well for starters the insurance would have to buy a house that's suitable for a walker/wheelchair and fits everyone in our family.


----------



## Melensdad

Grouted a floor at the 'flip' house we are remodeling and waited for an appliance delivery.  Appliances arrived.  On time.  So that was good.

Drove to the hardware store.  On the way there I ran over a screw, punctured a tire.  Also got delayed by 3, yes 3 trains.  The hardware store is only about 4 miles away.  4 miles ... 3 trains ... 1 punctured tire.  Yup, wasted a lot of time today doing nothing productive.

Also looked at another possible 'flip' house to potentially purchase.

This afternoon I patched a tire.





NorthernRedneck said:


> Additionally I'm in a battle with my insurance company about coverage. Not sure about the states but up here most providers give 50k for rehabilitative devices unless the injuries are deemed "catastrophic".  Then it bumps up to a million. To be deemed catastrophic the person needs to have lost 55% or more of their abilities. Right now I'm at 51% but they neglected a few things when doing their report. What's that mean for me?  Well for starters the insurance would have to buy a house that's suitable for a walker/wheelchair and fits everyone in our family.



Never thought I'd say it but I hope you lose 4% more of your ability so you qualify for the greater coverage.


----------



## pirate_girl

After all you've been through, Brian AND your family, you deserve every single good thing that can be provided.
Good luck to you hun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. At least we have a good lawyer.


----------



## pirate_girl

Son got home early tonight and was starving, so I made baked ziti pasta w/ meatballs instead of burgers.

I'm lazing like a beached whale across my bed now with a still full tummy. 

Might watch a movie later on YouTube.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First day in almost a month with no medical appointments. So I plan on spending some time in the garage seeing what I can build with scrap pieces of lumber left over from the bunk bed project. I want to try building an umbrella stand to hold my canes beside my chair in the living room.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> First day in almost a month with no medical appointments. So I plan on spending some time in the garage seeing what I can build with scrap pieces of lumber left over from the bunk bed project. I want to try building an umbrella stand to hold my canes beside my chair in the living room.



Sounds like a good project. I might as well just lay my cane on the floor. If I prop it up somewhere the dogs find it and rub against it until it falls!


----------



## pirate_girl

Been up and at it since 6:45.
Zipped around getting things done then took a walk and met a mink along the way.
A dead one lol
Right in the drainage ditch at the end of the West driveway.
I think I'll go get birdseed and suet cakes today to encourage the birds to come closer.
The cardinals and jays are out in force in the pines.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Sounds like a good project. I might as well just lay my cane on the floor. If I prop it up somewhere the dogs find it and rub against it until it falls!


Lol. I know the feeling. I actually lucked out. I was about to head to the store to get some wood to build a stand when I saw this for sale. Works great


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day. Headed to the gym as soon as the kiddies are gone to school. Then physio. Picking up the older boys early from school and heading south to Duluth Minnesota for a car show tomorrow. Boys weekend away. They need the one on one time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Another busy morning!
Up with the birds and babes.
Happy TGI Friday to all you who are employed, happy Friday to me as I feel as I am on extended vacation lol
God, I got an AARP card in the mail.
It's official, I am getting old.



On a more serious note, son just texted Ali.
Bad wreck on Hire road near GM Powertrain plant..train vs car.
One dead.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> train vs car.



The train ALWAYS wins.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> The train ALWAYS wins.



Yup,the car is sitting 100 yards away.
It was dragged.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> The train ALWAYS wins.


Not always. My dad was coming down a bush logging road down a hill towards a track. It was icy and he basically slid to a stop right on the tracks before being tboned and pushed 100 ft down the track. He lived to tell about it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Gllad to hear that Brian. He was lucky.


----------



## pirate_girl

This was from the roll over the other day.
He shares photos of things like that..never of fatalities. We hear about those though.
He has a hard time dealing with some naturally.
There was a man back in January that was on a snow mobile on the river.
He was filming for YouTube and hit a tree branch that was frozen and sticking just out of the ice.
Ty pulled the snow mobile off the river.
That was a rough one for him.

This guy spilled a load of lime and wasn't seriously injured.


----------



## rugerman

First I am going to dialysis for 4 hours, then my wife and I will be headed to Gulf Shores Alabama for a short trip to celebrate our 38th anniversary. My wife has always loved the beach. On the way back we will stop by Billy’s seafood and I hope they will have some whole flounder, we love them broiled with butter and lemon juice. Tonight we’ll go to Wolf Bay lodge for some seafood. Looking forward to it.


----------



## pirate_girl

We're all up and activity buzzes from every corner.
Going to take the girls to an iHeartradio Easter Egg hunt at noon.
Then possibly BBQing later this afternoon.
I put small lights down the east walkway last night.
Looks like I'll have to go back for more for the other side of the house.


----------



## Melensdad

Hopefully my final trip to the local tire store.  I want to shop local shops, and this guy is a nice guy, but damn the shop is S_L_O_W to do anything.  I ordered a tire on Monday.  He finally got it yesterday.  Forgot to call me.  I was at the post office a block away yesterday afternoon so I stopped to see if he had the tire, sure enough it came it.  Why didn't he answer the phone when I called earlier ... because he left the receiver OFF THE HOOK on his desk.  Everyone who called got a busy signal yesterday!

But the tire is there!  He said come in at 10:30.  

After the tire store I'm heading up to our 'flip' house to grout some tile.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Met Danielle from American pickers


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Met Danielle from American pickers



That's cool Brian!
Where did you go that you met her?


----------



## luvs

made calls, looking into dinner, got ill, took a nap, gave my pals dials, & hafta feed bab-- yay


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> made calls, looking into dinner, got ill, took a nap, gave my pals dials, & hafta feed bab-- yay



Hey little yinzer... you should have made your way over town and shared a Vinnie pie with Jeff and the gang 
God Almighty!


----------



## Melensdad

Well, the tire store was pretty much a comedy club but it all got done.  Arrived 15 minutes before my appointment time ... they were already behind ... but glad I did what I did because people kept streaming in.  This is only a 2 man shop.  An old guy who is forgetful and a 'worker' who is easily confused and crabby.  

Worked out, in advance, twice, the new tire is going on my spare's steel rim.  The spare is coming off that same steel rim and being put onto my alloy rim.  

Of course they didn't remember.  And I had to help remove the spare and help put the new spare back into place (_they didn't even tip me for my efforts_).  

But its all done.  

Went back home, picked up the Lovely Mrs_Bob and we drove up to our 'flip' house where I grouted a bathroom floor and about 2/3rds of a shower.  Arthritis really was kicking my butt ... actually my hands, arms and shoulders.  So only worked for about 3 hours but got a good bit done.  

My contractor was also working there with one of his guys.  They are legal Mexican workers, super nice guys, inexpensive, and honest.  I told him I'd TRY TO buy a house for him to 'flip' (_we already looked at it and did an inspection, but at the time we looked at it I did not commit_).  The house is being auctioned so we may get it.  May not.  If we get it then I'll pay 100% of the costs, split the profits 65%-35% with him, he does everything.  I don't want to pick out paint or tile or anything.  He needs to raise some funds, he has treated me very well, this is a way to pay him a bonus above and beyond his normal labor.  Auction ends the ends on Good Friday so we will see if we get it.

Cooking BBQ ribs and sipping on some Indiana made *SPRING MILL* bourbon right now.  Ribs are in the INSTANT POT pressure cooker.  First 2 racks came out great.  Final rack is in there now.  They go in with dry rub and some apple cider vinegar.  29 minutes in the pressure cooker = FALL OFF THE BONE tenderness.  We love them that way.  Want them a little firmer, just cut the time back 4 to 7 minutes.  After they come out they go under the broiler for just long enough to caramelize some BBQ sauce on top.  

Movie night tonight.  Not sure what.  Don't care.  Sore, tired and probably won't stay awake even if it is the GUNS OF NAVARONE


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> Hey little yinzer... you should have made your way over town and shared a Vinnie pie with Jeff and the gang
> God Almighty!



looking to see if that pie looks familiar-- tell him mineo's on squirrel hill--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> That's cool Brian!
> Where did you go that you met her?


Motorhead madness car show in Duluth Minnesota. I guess a car dealership there must be a sponsor of the show. They had a booth set up next to the meet n greet stage. And banners on the stage.


----------



## luvs

i'm allotting myself actual snooze-- don't allot that to myself 
only when in hospitals- get ill & that's that- then-- i'll snooze as a champ--


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> looking to see if that pie looks familiar-- tell him mineo's on squirrel hill--



I did last night.
He said he's been there with his lady, Robin.
She's from the Squirrel Hill area.


I'm up enjoying a selfish few moments of silence.
We had a busy yesterday.
The girls had fun at the Easter egg hunt tho it was pretty chilly and windy.
Last night dined on Kroger fried deli chicken and potato salad while watching American Hustle. What a GREAT movie!

Today hopefully will be as a Sunday should be.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been busy as heck lately with family and getting stuff done in preparation for Easter weekend.
Just got word that my eldest son got t-boned and spent a while in urgent care for neck pain.
He'd planned to go to Pittsburgh in the morning.
Not now.
He posted the dented Avenger on his Facebook page.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up at 4am. Hate this damp spring weather. Been sore for days. Plan today is to go to the good friday service this morning. Followed by a medical appointment with my surgeon to have a look at my new hernia just below the first one that may require more surgery. Then a visit to the hospital next door to see my bro.  He had an mri and ct scan yesterday which indicated a mild stroke and left some brain damage. He's only 42. [emoji29]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Thanks for the update on your brother. Let us know how he’s doing. 

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Thanks for the update on your brother. Let us know how he’s doing.
> 
> Jim


No feeling in his arm and tingling in his left leg.  I offered him one of my canes.  He chuckled and said we'd make a fine pair walking down the street.  Both walking with a cane at a young age.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I plan on going to Good Friday services,then I'll dye eggs with the girls.
We're having a small crowd for Easter dinner.
Ali's Grandmother and her boyfriend will be guests.
My oldest son Jeff feels pretty stiff and sore this morning after the crash yesterday.
This morning he told me he's getting a rental and going to Pittsburgh anyway.


----------



## Lenny

A meeting with Governor Kim Reynolds about helping Veterans in the Iowa State Capitol.  About 5 of us are packing....yes, it's legal in Iowa.  We had to show our permits on the way in.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's cool, Lenny!


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> That's cool, Lenny!



It started with Tea Party meetings and we still have them, but now we have the Veterans' meetings too.  

One of the things we brought up is a brochure we put together with phone numbers and addresses of places that help Veterans locally.  We suggested the governor use our format for other parts of the state.  She liked the idea.  It helps out Veterans state-wide.


----------



## pirate_girl

You're a good man Lenny. ?

Never did get around to colouring eggs with the babes- we'll have plenty of time to do that tomorrow. 
The service today was standing room only.
That's a good thing!

Just finished my dinner from Captain D's.
I always get the deluxe platter.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to visit my brother this afternoon after my appointment. Kinda down now. Combination of what he's going through along with the fact that I have to have my 6th surgery in 3 years. 

Went to practice tonight with my band for tomorrow's service.  All new songs we've been practicing for weeks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Saturday!
Just saw my son off to work and having that horrible coffee that is now so bad for us 

We're under a high wind warning for this afternoon, probably what's going to usher in the warm weather coming.

We're doing Eastery stuff today, including going to a turkey supper tonight at church.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Going to see my brother at the hospital then off to the church for our annual fish fry. I'm helping at it then heading upstairs to setup and play guitar at our special easter service.


----------



## pirate_girl

Scratch the church supper.
We women have been given orders by the wrecker operator not to "go running around today out in the @$^&*&' ummm wind".
Because trees....
Okie dokie


----------



## pirate_girl

It's a bright and sunny Easter Sunday.
Just gave the babes their treat baskets.
Ty got called to a tow this morning at 3am, then again at 6, then again just now.
It never stops.
So he's on call today because Noah is sick and Pete's in Arizona.
Ali and the girls are going to Easter lunch at her Mother's.. I'll be here finishing up the prep for dinner at 5.

The bald eagle made an appearance across the road .. hopefully I captured it clear enough.
'MURICA!!


----------



## pirate_girl

We had a wonderful day, Ty got to spend the better part of it at home.
It's important for him to have the time with the girls.
Had an egg hunt on the east side lawn, said goodbye to the guests, got the leftovers put away and the kitchen cleaned, then watched an episode of Mystery Science Theatre, the one with the guy and 2 robots who do hilarious commentary during a cheesy film.
It must be on Comet tv now on Sunday nights.
I left the love birds downstairs and tucked the girls in.
This Granny is spent!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> We had a wonderful day, Ty got to spend the better part of it at home.
> It's important for him to have the time with the girls.
> Had an egg hunt on the east side lawn, said goodbye to the guests, got the leftovers put away and the kitchen cleaned, then watched an episode of Mystery Science Theatre, the one with the guy and 2 robots who do hilarious commentary during a cheesy film.
> It must be on Comet tv now on Sunday nights.
> I left the love birds downstairs and tucked the girls in.
> This Granny is spent!



Grandkids, Bald Eagles, and pine cones. 

What more could you want?


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Grandkids, Bald Eagles, and pine cones.
> 
> What more could you want?



Not mole hills 

Actually I'd have loved a gin and tonic or a Glennie with ginger ale, but this is a dry house.
Which I respect


----------



## FrancSevin

Cut and hung drywall, (Green board) in the new powder room. Painted out the windows and the "Borrow Lite."

I hate little rooms, they are more work than big ones. Two more sheets to go and the wet wall is done. Vanity, Sink, and toilet may go in without taping and paint. Just so we can use it whilst waiting for money and permits to do the bump out with a shower tub.

Sorry but I'm no good with pictures.


----------



## pirate_girl

Geez, feeling the effects from yesterday.
Going out and about today to get some away time to myself... if only for a couple of hours.
Haircut and a manicure.
That's the ticket!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Recovering from yesterday!!!!!

At the farm my S-I-L had two big, old pecan trees cut down that were starting to be a danger to the house.  Not being one to pass up a freebie I decided to snaffle all the branches and limbs that would be a good size for the smoker.  Jeez, that was a mistake.  I cut and loaded two full 8' pick-up bed loads plus a 6' trailer, transported them to the house, unloaded and stacked them.  My wife came along and was a great help.  I don't think that I could have done it without her.  Now we have enough wood to keep the smoker going for the next 20 years and have a blazing fire any time we want.  Lord, my back hurts.  

One of the reasons that I dislike spring is all the mechanical woes associated with taking equipment out of winter storage.  I used the little tractor on Saturday to spread a 1,000# of fertilizer on the yard.  When I went to use it on Sunday to move the wood around, it had a flat.  It took a little while to get that sorted out.  I started to fill the front end loader with wood and I noticed a pretty rainbow glistening in the sun and hanging over the front of the tractor.  A leak in one of the hydraulic hoses.  That's a job for this week.  I didn't want to change out the grapple on the big tractor so we did all the unloading the old fashioned way, by hand.  It took a little while to do.  

My wife is actually in better shape today than I am.  

And so spring begins.  Where's the Aleve.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Actually I'd have loved a gin and tonic or a Glennie with ginger ale, but this is a dry house.



Actually, grandmas are allowed to have a tipple.  It's in their job description.  

My grandmother, the woman from hell, used to have a small "toddy", for medicinal purposes, every evening before going to bed.  She lived to be 92 years old.  With the amount I drink every night, I should be good to reach at least 150.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Feeling the effects of the whole easter weekend. Leg and back are throbbing. New medication is giving me a splitting migraine and wicked heartburn. I actually napped in the chair for 3 hours yesterday on and off and already an hour today.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Actually, grandmas are allowed to have a tipple.  It's in their job description.
> 
> My grandmother, the woman from hell, used to have a small "toddy", for medicinal purposes, every evening before going to bed.  She lived to be 92 years old.  With the amount I drink every night, I should be good to reach at least 150.



Well alrighty then.
One of these here days I'll go on a bender and say this Scotsman from Texas gave me permission.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Well alrighty then.
> One of these here days I'll go on a bender and say this Scotsman from Texas gave me permission.



You're welcome.


----------



## Melensdad

Just finished my taxes.  Off to the accountant tomorrow to drop them off.  I do everything I can to do nothing wrong and still I panic and shake every time tax season comes around.  The IRS simply scares the living hell out of me.  Can't explain it but I'm quite literally shaking and all I did was try (and fail) to fill out some papers for the accountant based on income, etc.  Tell me again the story about how the IRS doesn't use fear to collect taxes?  I don't object to paying, but damn, every year I go into an irrational panic.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I try not to even think about tax time.  My wife works for the CRA which is the equivilant of the IRS.  I let her deal with it all.  

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> I try not to even think about tax time.  My wife works for the CRA which is the equivilant of the IRS.  I let her deal with it all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk



In 33-years in this country, I have never done an income tax return.  Nah, I'm not going to jail.  My wife has always done them.  She refuses to let me deal with the IRS in any shape or form.  She can remember how I used to mess the British Inland Revenue around and she says she doesn't want to end up in the slammer.  She says that the British tax man is civilized but the American IRS plays for keeps.  Actually, I think that she is just a control freak.


----------



## pirate_girl

Drinking coffee right now and waiting for the kiddies to rouse.
So far that bad weather system is staying south.
Walked outside and saw the cardinals on the feeder and my eagle friend riding the wind and screeching.


----------



## tiredretired

Coffee with my fellow deplorables, then went shopping for a 3/4" chuck hammer drill for a summer project. Then picked up a battery for my digital micrometer so I can reload some 5.56 for a friend, as I no longer own any firearms whatsoever. So the reloads are NOT for me at all.  Done for the day. :th_lmao:


----------



## luvs

imbibing--


----------



## Melensdad

luvs said:


> imbibing--



  me too

My body is sore.  A bit of whiskey seems to help ease the pain.  Started with 113 proof Barrel Bourbon, Batch 13.  Its really good and smooth.  2 ounces of that.  Shifted to Col EH Taylor 100 proof "Small Batch" for 2 more ounces.  EH Taylor Small Batch is easier to find and costs less, so I started with really good stuff and shifted to good, but lower priced stuff because I'm cheap!






TiredRetired said:


> Coffee with my fellow deplorables, then went shopping for a 3/4" chuck hammer drill for a summer project. Then picked up a battery for my digital micrometer so I can reload some 5.56 for a friend, *as I no longer own any firearms whatsoever.* So the reloads are NOT for me at all.  Done for the day. :th_lmao:



Lost all mine in a tragic boating accident on Lake Michigan


----------



## luvs

swearing~~ @ my jagov 'puter, w/ my pabst nearby--


----------



## Melensdad

Woke up just as sore this morning.

But I need to get softener salt and pick up a roll of chicken wire.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sore. Have my fitness program this morning. Then off to 3 different appointments. Should be done by supper. Then a trip to the hospital to visit my brother.


----------



## Melensdad

luvs said:


> swearing~~





Melensdad said:


> ... sore this morning...





NorthernRedneck said:


> Sore. ...



We are a sorry lot  

A couple hours have passed.  I've accomplished nothing more than getting jumped on by dogs while I try to drink coffee.  Suppose I should get my butt in gear and get some things done today.


----------



## tiredretired

Annual foot doctor appt. this morning.  Good news, the bad foot is not getting any worse so that is as good as it can be.  Raining and high wind alerts posted for today.  Good day to stay in and make boolits for my friend.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, the wind was roaring this morning.
It's double loud in a big old farm house.

I've been picking beans this morning to make Senate Bean Soup.
Nothing exciting happening today.
I'll be away for a day or two; leaving in the morning to spend some time with an old friend.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I'll be away for a day or two; leaving in the morning to spend some time with an old friend.



Have fun.  We'll miss you.  Come back safe.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Have fun.  We'll miss you.  Come back safe.



Will do Frank


----------



## pirate_girl

Howdy!
Had a marvelous day with the divine Ms T.
Shopping and eating ...our usual thing.
Had an omg! Monte Cristo sandwich at Cheddar's.
Got a text that number 2 wee bug was sick so home I came like a good granny nurse 
Ty is in Detroit or as he refers to it "Shitholio".
He won't get in til the wee hours.
It was nice to get away and have girl time .. even for a day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Friday!
Chilly today.
Apparently there is some snow coming this weekend.
Umm, had a visitor.
Ground Hog?


----------



## Doc

Flooding here.  Roads were underwater yesterday by noon.  I made it out for a doc appt, but when I came back I could not pass.  After trying two different ways that were both under water I gave up and had to drive an extra 15 miles to get around the high water and make it home.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes Doc, the Maumee is up too.
As you can see in the varmint pic, the field next door has standing water.

Oh, Ty got home at 2am and just left again.
He's got the energy of 2 men and never loses his cool.
There are several tow companies in the area, but his and John's are the best.
And that's not me being partial- they are.

Elaina is getting a cold I think, plus she's teething.
I told Allison to go back to bed and get some rest.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

-9 with a -20 windchill here in the great white north. Just finished an hour of cardio and stretching at the gym. Off to physio then an orthodontist appointment for one of the kiddies. After that pick up some wood for a couple smaller projects. One is a longer coat rack for the kids to hold all their school bags and jackets etc. The other is a guitar stand to hold 5 guitars. The one I have now only holds 3. All of this will be made of pine.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I had to quit mowing yesterday when I was only about half finished.  My back was starting to hurt and I didn't want to cripple myself with our grand daughter coming in for a few days.  Not a problem.  I'd finish it today.  Yes a problem.  Went outside this morning and it was grey and damp, just short of drizzling.  There was rain and storms in the forecast but not starting until tonight.  I should have finished the mowing yesterday and taken a couple of rainy days to recover.  Another good decision.  Ah well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

3 appointments this morning. Then went to lowes for some wood. Started at 1pm and by 3pm the new coat rack for the kids was built stained and installed. It's not fancy but will do the trick. It's a bit longer than the old one. Next is ship 2 kids off to their biodad for the weekend  then back out to the garage to build the guitar stand. It'll be similar to the second picture.


----------



## pirate_girl

Very nice Brian!


----------



## pirate_girl

The little chickadees are in bed.
Ali is getting pizza in town.
Ty is home in the basement hamming it up on the radio.
We may watch a movie later.


----------



## luvs

arguing w/ my 'puter, & begging my stomach to not get ill--


----------



## pirate_girl

The sun is shining and there is a nip in the air.
We've been shopping for groceries and running around getting things done all day.

We're grilling for dinner and I'll be going for my park/dam walk in a few.

Nice quiet Saturday now.
Finally.


----------



## EastTexFrank

After the storms of late last night and this morning, everything is grey, damp and drizzly.  

Our younger dog has chewed her stomach raw so I had to go get a collar from my S-I-L and put it on her before covering her gut in antibiotic cream.  She looks so pathetic I don't know how long I can stand it.  

Got news this morning that I had lost one of my oldest and dearest friends.  He'd been ill for about a month, in and out of hospital.  I'd gone up to Dallas to see him a couple of times.  His wife and mine had been friends their whole lives.  When I came to the States all those years ago, I knew how to flip a burger but Jack was my mentor in outdoor cooking, everything from grilling to smoking to deep frying to boiling seafood.  I sure will miss him.

We've got family supper tonight at my S-I-L's so that might cheer me up a bit.  My wife and grand daughter have been cooking all afternoon.  There's going to be about 20 people there and they all bring food so I should find something good to eat.  

Later.


----------



## luvs

bartender, she dials me, so we spoke fer awhile; getting to pubs w/ my pal & trimming his tresses-- we may be shopping, as well-- we'll see~~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Church yesterday to play the 5pm service. Going again this morning with the family. Kids are going bowling with the scouts today. Going to stop at home depot to get a couple things I need to finish building the guitar stand.


----------



## pirate_girl

We'll I had planned to go to church this morning, but looks like that won't be happening.
Ali is already up talking of going to Big Boy breakfast buffet.
I'd rather be fed by the Lord this morning than a buffet line.
I guess we'll be grilling again this evening.
We were supposed to get snow this evening.
Not sure if that's still coming or not.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to church. Came home and headed to the garage to work on the guitar stand. I still have to cut and install dowels to stabilize and space out the guitars. It'll hold 4 guitars when done.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Went to church. Came home and headed to the garage to work on the guitar stand. I still have to cut and install dowels to stabilize and space out the guitars. It'll hold 4 guitars when done.


This is what it will look like.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Done. Just have to stain it.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a good day.
We grilled, Ty actually had today off with no calls for a wrecker (rare!).
Allison is getting the kids down for bed.
I'm watching Ty mess with his shortwave 
He's getting frustrated with it and wants to get a new one.
Since he was small he was a tinkerer of all things mechanical and electric.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm watching the monsters while Ali is at a Drs appt.
It's snowing lightly.
They're going to a children's activity this evening at the library.
I'll stay here and bathe in the peace and quiet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Semi busy day. Did some maintenance work on my scooter lift before our trip this weekend (the lovely missus and I are going to Duluth Minnesota with two of my band mates to a concert).  Went to my monday afternoon pain management program. Had a meeting with our foster kids workers. The lovely missus took 5 of them to a swimming event for scouts.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling tired.
Very tired.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Went to visit my brother. He's being discharged but is on a waiting list to go to Toronto for heart surgery. 

Got my guitar stand stained. Once it's dry I can bring it in and use it. My old one will go to the church and be used there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali had 2 moles removed yesterday.
Easy procedure, right?
Right.
My God you'd think she had a major surgery.
Not to sound bitchy or anything, but it's sometimes like any excuse in the book for me to have to take over full care and entertainment for my granddaughters.
I get tired too.
Course I'm the stronger personality of the two of us and will endure.
When she has her meniscus repair within a month or two, guess what?
Yup.
Ty is gone a lot because he has to be.
Oh well. It is what it is.
We'll get through it together.
/rant


----------



## Melensdad

Nothing exciting for me.  

Doctor's appointment, just a routine 6 month visit.  Cholesterol apparently is composed of 3 different type?  Good cholesterol (_mine is good_) Bad cholesterol (_mine is great_) and also Triglycerides?  Mine are apparently too high, not alarmingly, but a bit.  Was suggested I take Fish Oil/Omega 3 capsules.  

Also told my blood sugar is 101.  I thought 100 was normal.  Figured 101 was within normal range, give or take, depending upon what I had eaten within a few hours of the blood test?  Doctor was SLIGHTLY concerned about that 1 point.  Not enough to recommend me change anything but said she wanted to look at it 1 year from now.

Blood pressure was good, which was the reason for the visit.  My prior meds were making me cough.  Meds were changed, coughing stopped, blood pressure under control, so all good.

Told to come back in 6 month.




Oh, and I adjusted the vertical plane on the headlamps of my Nissan Frontier.  They seemed to be aimed too high.  Hard to adjust in the daylight (_even the interior of the garage is too bright_) but I made an adjustment.  Guess I'll find out tonight if I need to adjust it a bit more, or if I over did it, or if its good to go.





Dog sitting and hiding from the cleaning lady now.  




Meeting my handyman at dinner time to give him some $ for some of the work he has been doing for me.  His tasks should be done at the "flip" house.  Pretty much the only thing to do is touch up painting, getting in a plumber to fix a couple things, and wait for the kitchen counter to be installed.  As soon as that is installed I can tile the backsplash and it goes on the market.


----------



## tiredretired

Ordered a new DA polisher/buffer from Harbor freight.  Looking forward to some warm weather to do some work.  Other then that nothing.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Ordered a new DA polisher/buffer from Harbor freight.  Looking forward to some warm weather to do some work.  Other then that nothing.



Did you get the deluxe model, the one with the full semi-automatic and semi full-automatic options?


----------



## pirate_girl

Making enchiladas and feeling better.
It helps to talk to loved ones (gently) vs hiding your feelings.
It's a-okay.


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> Did you get the deluxe model, the one with the full semi-automatic and semi full-automatic options?



Nope, got the Democrat version.  It runs around in circles, makes a lot of noise and never says a damn thing.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Nope, got the Democrat version.  It runs around in circles, makes a lot of noise and never says a damn thing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to a job interview for hospice shifts through a home health agency.
Not exactly what I wanted at the moment as I was planning full time facility in first week of June at Brookview.
I used to work there years ago when it was Leisure Oaks.

Not sure if I'll like running here and there for an hour or two at a time, but it's important to me to get back at it.

Other than that..all.is.well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good luck with the interview. 

Chronic pain fitness program at the gym this morning. We start off with 15 minutes of warm up and theraband stretching  followed by 30 mins of cardio then finally 15 minutes of cool down stretches. Decent amount of exercise twice a week. It gets me out moving. 

I completed my guitar stand by staining it yesterday. So today it came inside and took place of the old one. I'm happy with it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> I completed my guitar stand by staining it yesterday. So today it came inside and took place of the old one. I'm happy with it.



[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=lVtdYKVXYhI"]Bread - Guitar Man (1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Good luck with the interview.



Thanks Brian.
I start next Monday!
One patient so far.
2 hrs in the afternoon, then again Wednesday and Sunday evenings.
I'll pick up others eventually.


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> Bread - Guitar Man (1972) - YouTube



Never had you pegged for a David Gates fan.  Back in the day, I dated a girl that loved David Gates and Bread.  She was a loser.  Of course, dating me didn't help her image any.  :th_lmao:


----------



## tiredretired

Cleaned the garage, washed the truck and took a load to the dump.  Finally a day where it was half way decent weatherwise.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Never had you pegged for a David Gates fan.  Back in the day, I dated a girl that loved David Gates and Bread.  She was a loser.  Of course, dating me didn't help her image any.  :th_lmao:



Ahem!
I love David Gates and Bread.



Gonna have some good eats at Applebees.
Bourbon Street Chicken and Shrimp and fire roasted vegs.
Woot!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Never had you pegged for a David Gates fan.  Back in the day, I dated a girl that loved David Gates and Bread.  She was a loser.  Of course, dating me didn't help her image any.  :th_lmao:



I like both kinds of music. Country and Western!  :th_lmao:

Seriously 50’s and 60’s rock and roll and real country.

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=bryvnZYiIaY"]Bob's Country Bunker - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

+6 Celsius outside. Snow is melting finally.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I jinxed it yesterday. Woke up to snow. Just a light dusting that'll be gone as soon as someone farts outside. 

Fairly busy day. Pain management group this morning for 2 hours. Then lunch with the lovely missus. Then physio. Lately my life is one appointment after another. 

On the bright side, we have pawned off all 7 kids for the weekend and are heading to Duluth Minnesota again for a concert with 2 of my band mates. We'll be seeing two bands. 

https://youtu.be/LzV-zVufYTE

https://youtu.be/pzjJQiBwMP0


----------



## pirate_girl

It's nice and warm here today.
I saw a pair of turkeys outside.
They took off for the trees when they saw me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's a balmy +8 now. The snow is melting fast. Got the scooter and lift ready for the trip tomorrow. It'll be nice to be kid free for a couple days.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been enjoying this beautiful weather!
I wanted to grill but Allison is taking a turn at cooking tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Friday!
I'm up with the birds and babes.
It's going to be another beautiful day.
Just saw a blue jay carrying a long piece of ribbon or something  up into a tree for building a nest.
That thing must have been 2-3 ft long.
Little Miss Lainey loves her Daddy's truck.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Great picture. 

On the road finally. Had a few hiccups this morning. Blew a brake hose on the f150 last night. So made arrangements for a tow this morning and repairs on that before we could hit the road. Nevermind making sure 7 kids are packed etc.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Great picture.
> 
> On the road finally. Had a few hiccups this morning. Blew a brake hose on the f150 last night. So made arrangements for a tow this morning and repairs on that before we could hit the road. Nevermind making sure 7 kids are packed etc.


Doesn't sound like your Friday 13 got off to a good start.
Have fun Brian!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's rainy and crappy.
Supposed to be like this most of the day.
Had planned to go to Findlay and Bluffton with a friend but don't know about that now.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm in Lima, just ate at IHOP.
Uh oh..
 Shopping at Kohl's next lol


----------



## pirate_girl

What a strange day this turned out to be.
I get home and my ex is sitting in the middle of the floor playing with our granddaughters.
I've not seen him in a while.
The Parkinson's is progressing.
Don't think Maddie understood why his hand was shaking, she didn't say a thing about it, but kept looking at it and hugging him.

My last weekend off before I am once again a working nurse.
Yay!


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for my chicken to finish.
Ali and the kids went to her Mother's for Sunday dinner, Ty is in Whitehouse, Ohio towing. 
He's also drooling over a new truck they've purchased lol
It's coming all the way from Missouri.
Quiet here.
Nice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, it's back to work this afternoon.
Hours aren't much, just 2-4:30ish.
Two folks both in town and at home on hospice care.
I'll be doing Wednesday's and Sunday evenings as well with same people.
Quite an honour and very happy to be back in the saddle again.
Need to go by the office and pick up the paper work beforehand.
I know the gentleman's daughter from many years ago.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another day another few appointments.


----------



## pirate_girl

I think I'm going to like this gig.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali made linguine in red clam sauce for dinner.
It was really good.
Los bambinos are in bed, Ty just got home and is unpacking his new Drake radio.
Another oldie but goodie for him to play with.
The new mega-wrecker is getting the logo put on tomorrow.
It's another big one for the fleet.


----------



## luvs

imbibing-- my 'ol pals ought be there--


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been babysitting.. changing poopie diapers and trying to keep the grands content lol
All the while jumping off and on forums.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Ali made linguine in red clam sauce for dinner.
> It was really good.
> Los bambinos are in bed, Ty just got home and is unpacking his new Drake radio.
> Another oldie but goodie for him to play with.
> The new mega-wrecker is getting the logo put on tomorrow.
> It's another big one for the fleet.



I had the next model in line, the R4C, the T4XC matching transmitter, and the MN4C antenna tuner.  Good stuff!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fitness program this morning then sfa for appointments today. It'll give me time to finish packing for this weekend. Tough time of year to pack for. Need rubber boots. Winter boots. Snowsuit. Rain gear. Lots of extra clothes. There could be snow rain mud more mud.


----------



## pirate_girl

Having coffee and looking forward to working this afternoon.
Caught this little booger last night.
 It had been scuttling around my bedroom hiding behind my cedar chest for several nights.. then running back and forth, in and out down the hallway.
Then... snap!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Having coffee and looking forward to working this afternoon.
> Caught this little booger last night.
> It had been scuttling around my bedroom hiding behind my cedar chest for several nights.. then running back and forth, in and out down the hallway.
> Then... snap!




Ah!!!  The joys of living out in the country.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Ah!!!  The joys of living out in the country.



I'd not rather be anyplace else.
Tho the overload of animalia at times is a bit much


----------



## 300 H and H

I spent the later part of the after noon installing a new dish washer. 

Amazing the cheap metal parts, the lack of a power cord, unclear instructions, and that the darn thing even works for $800.... 

I admit I said a few choice words, when I had to take it back out to adjust the rear wheels and the front levelers, because the counter is 1/2" lower than it was adjusted for from the factory.. 

It is so quiet I am not sure it is washing the first load, although I suspect it is, from what little I hear. Sure is a lot quieter than the one it replaced. After 12 years things have gotten better in the sound department. Lets hope it gets the dishes clean!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Finally relaxing!
Decided to go to the Chinese place in the mall for take - out.

Neither I nor Ali felt like cooking.
Ty's in Marion Indiana, the weebles are sleeping.
We've got that movie Selena in the DVD player.
I'm glancing but have seen it before.
Had a nice visit with my hospice darlings.
I love them both already.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I haven't done much for days.  Apart from the fact that my back is still hurting, the next two things on my list are spraying and seeding.  The problem is that the wind has been blowing a gale for a week.  I keep picking up all the downed branches because it looks as if I'll have to mow before I do anything else.  I'm getting a little bit frustrated!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm pretty sure I've got food poisoning from the Chinese last night.
I'll rest and stay hydrated.
So far no one else feels this way, but they didn't have the General Tso chicken either.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Question. Did the chicken "Meow"?


----------



## FrancSevin

Getting  equipment and provisions collected, cleaned and ready for our Sea Trial in MOONRAKER on Friday.

 Foul weather Gear, rope coils, Galley equipment, tool kit and PFD's

 And then there is the important stuff. GlenLivet and Champagne.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the boys and girls club annual meeting tonight. We have an excellent program here for the kids. They give awards to the kids. Evan, our oldest, got the president award.


----------



## Catavenger

I am having my kitchen remodeled. Through Lowe's.  The cabinets  were delivered last  Thursday. They had been sitting on my  carport for a week. 

I had thought that Lowe's would have been notified when they were delivered. That is not the way it works though. I called Lowe's early in the afternoon the next day (last Friday) after they had been delivered.
Lowe's told me that the installer would call me by the end of the day. I never got a call so I called Lowe's on Monday. They hadn't told me the name of who they had contracted with yet so I found it out. They told me that they would call the installer and that he would contact me Tuesday at the latest. I still hadn't been called by the end of the day. So I called him Wednesday. First he told me that he hadn't heard anything about it until I called him. But then he said he had gotten an Email and mumbled some excuses.  When he told me that the earliest he could even get started was the end of next week. He just had the attitude like he couldn't give a damn. I wouldn't have minded if he had given me a call. It would have taken 5 minutes out of his precious busy schedule. Instead he lied about not getting the message. So I went off on the guy.
I then told him that I would call Lowe's. He must have called them first because when I called the guy who answered knew exactly who I was and he told me that his supervisor was on another line with the installer and that she would come on the line when she got off of it with him. Which she did and she said that he (the installer) would definitely be calling me by the end of the day.
Which he did. I explained the one reason I was so upset was because he hadn't at least taken the time to call me. The second reason was because I was worried about the stuff being damaged. And that I could not be held responsible if it was.
On the paperwork it says that the things needed to be inspected to be inspected within a week  from delivery.
He came out this morning and got it inspected. I had moved a lot of the stuff out of my kitchen already. He got the cabinets stuff in it. stored in it.
  Then he decided to discuss politics. He would NOT SHUT UP! No wonder he is behind schedule. He just kept talking. He is fortunate that I am a Republican as he went on and on.
 I had given him a Coke and gotten one myself. I finally I got up and went outside to throw it in my recycle bin.  he tagged along yakking all the time.Then I gradually worked my way down my driveway with him following, following somehow in front so he could look at me  while he ran his mouth. If he talks that much all the time instead of working it's no wonder that is behind schedule. I worked my way out to his truck.  I backed slowly away.  He kept  talking about that famous (and delicious) political document the "_A la carte_."
Fortunately he got the hint and left.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Question. Did the chicken "Meow"?



No, but my digestive system has been playing hell with me.
All day yesterday, all night up and down to the bathroom.
Last time was at 6am this morning.
Now it's just an overwhelming weakness.
Ty went to Kroger last night and got me ginger ale and more Gatorade.
Don't think I'll be eating much today.
Resting.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds $hitty. 

At the gym this morning. Then physio. Off to a scout camp tonight for the weekend.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sounds .
> 
> At the gym this morning. Then physio. Off to a scout camp tonight for the weekend.


Actually it was more throwing up.
If you've ever smelled the bile substance from peri- dyalisis, that should give you an idea.

Have fun at camp.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling better today, but still taking it easy with my stomach.
Ty and Ali went to Menards to get something to fix the water pump or pressure system.
Whatever it is, he seems to know what the problem is.
We all took trickling showers this morning.
It's always something!
He wants to grill later.
Fingers crossed that damn phone doesn't ring from dispatch.. even the babies know what that ringtone means.


----------



## luvs

meh-- lunch, (via my fridge) 
 television; lack-of-snooze;
 soon, i'll hafta put my eyes & liptint on--
 then, beverages/food half my block away--


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank God we have water again.
The problem was a ruptured bladder tank.
Not only is sonny boy a great mechanic, he's a plumber too.


----------



## pirate_girl

My babies are eating scrambled eggs and toast  at their little Minnie Mouse table like angels (for now) 
Ali is at the chiropractor,  just heard an accident call on the scanner- wreck at the 15/18 split.
Geez, I know who'll be going to that one since that's where the other shop is located.

I've got my hospice visits this afternoon.
That's about it.
Life is fine and dandy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Last day of my monday afternoon pain management program today. The sun is shining. The snow is melting. I was able to wash the truck in the driveway for the first time. This evening is scouts. We'll be going through the camp equipment we used on the weekend and cleaning/repairing everything.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's going to be a relaxing day I hope.
Thought about walking the river path and searching for morels.
From what I am hearing they are plentiful.
Just won't go too far unless there are creepers around.
Phone in hand and packin'. 
Sounds like a plan.


----------



## pirate_girl

Only thing I'm doing today is working this afternoon.
I'll lunch at Pontiac Park in the car because the view is lovely.
The kids are scattering building blocks throughout the house and having a ball.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Taking our second oldest for dental surgery. He's getting 2 teeth pulled to make room for adult teeth.


----------



## pirate_girl

Shortly after arriving home from work, I decided to uncage the birds for a while.
They had a ball.


----------



## rugerman

Mowing the lawn for the fourth time this year.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm still about 3 weeks away from my first mow. Half the back yard still has snow. I think we finally lost the rest of the snow in the front today. In a few days I'll gather the troops to rake the lawn. 

We just had 20 people here for our daughter's birthday. She's 11.


----------



## pirate_girl

We've mowed once so far.
Everything is really greening up.

Don't know what today is going to bring.
Ali had a consult for knee surgery this afternoon at 2:30.
They called to ask her to come this morning at 10:15 as the surgeon had to leave the office early...she declined. 
Some things make no sense to me, I just live here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I've been studiously avoiding people all winter and it worked, I didn't get sick.  I went up to Dallas for the funeral of a good friend on Sunday.  Actually, it was more like a wake.  He didn't want a memorial service,  He just said to get all the family and friends together and have a party and I never miss a party.  The upshot is that after being around all those people, on Tuesday I started feeling terrible.  It seems that I caught a mega cold.  Yesterday was a totally wasted day.  Today I'm feeling a little better but I've got to feel good tomorrow as we got a lot of things going on.  Good things.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feel better Frank.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I have a sore throat today. Just went to my pain management group. Totally lost my voice. I feel fine otherwise. 

Another appointment this afternoon for our youngest. He hasn't grown in a year. Only gained a pound. He's 8 and still in size 5. We call him the runt of the litter.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm seeing my hospice people this afternoon.
Victor and Loretta.
His daughter brings the chihuahua over to see him every time I've been there.

Grocery shopping after.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fitness program this morning. 5 of the kids have a pd day from school so they'll be sent off to the boys n girls club down the street. Then I'm off to attempt to open up camp.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm up by myself enjoying coffee.
Ali went to a Mom to Mom sale.
Ty is off to Detroit aka Shitholio.
I'll be in charge of the girls until noon.
They're still sleeping.
I'm creeping around trying to not wake them.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's going to be a gorgeous day for grilling.
.. and walking, and picture taking.
That's what's on the agenda today.

Got my scheduled hospice visits knocked down to one. I'll see him this evening.
The lady chose to go to a facility vs staying at home. 
Tomorrow I'll meet with the RN at the office and see about picking up someone else.


----------



## rugerman

Brought my wife to the beach (Gulf Shores Alabama), my old stomping grounds, things sure have changed. My wife loves the beach, she is like a kid, she likes to walk the beach and pick up shells, we came down here a couple of months ago and she found  bunch of sand dollars (dime to quarter size) after a heavy surf night. So we be here til Monday hen we are heading home with a stop at Billy’s seafood for some whole flounder to broil, and hopefully some grouper and flounder filets for broiling or frying, and a stop at Burris’s produce stand in Loxley to get some tomatoes and whatever else strikes our fancy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Working on my brother's race car. Getting ready for a paint job. She's a pig with lipstick. Lmao she's supposed to be a 75 chevelle malibu


----------



## pirate_girl

Been outside!
Cleaning up flower beds, just enjoying the beauty.
A Canadian goose was by the pond.
Ty has a burn pit out there.
He went out to burn some boxes and Omg!
Lol
She didn't like that at all.
I won't get near them.


----------



## pirate_girl

More...
I predict sore backs tomorrow.


----------



## rugerman

When you over do it or do something that causes soreness at this time of the year we call it “the spring stupids” and no it does not have anything to do with old age.


----------



## pirate_girl

rugerman said:


> When you over do it or do something that causes soreness at this time of the year we call it “the spring stupids” and no it does not have anything to do with old age.



And I still have to work tonight! 
If you can call it work.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well! I'm up and moving today just fine.
No ill effects from the yard adventure.
This is how it looks now. Still trying to decide whether to put 3 flowering shrubs there or just a bunch of wildflowers.
It still needs some work.
.. and a picture of the sky last night as I was going to work.
I've added it to Farcebook and considered using it as my background.
Another beautiful day in store.
Someone slap me for being so happy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dr appointment today. Scouts this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got to admit I am a bit stiff from Sunday.
I'll live.
May go out with a friend if she makes it up this way.
Need some "away" time.
Turkey on the west side this morning lol
He's a big strutting dude.


----------



## Melensdad

I love when the turkeys are in the yard.  They are fun to watch.



Tried and failed to start the Ventrac lawn tractor.  Tried and failed to charge the battery.  Ran to Tractor Supply, traded in the old core, $98 later I walked out with a new battery.  Tractor started up and ran fine once the new battery was in.  Got a good bit of the lawn around the house done but stopped for dinner.

Church lady tamale dinner!  I bought 2 dozen of them, 12 chicken and 12 pork.  But tonight just 2 of the chicken tamales for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We don't have wild turkey up here. They do in s Ontario. 

Had physio this morning then went to pick up supplies to start working on the fords cab corners. I have yet to see a ford up here older than 5 years old without rusted out cab corners.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> We don't have wild turkey up here. They do in s Ontario.
> 
> Had physio this morning then went to pick up supplies to start working on the fords cab corners.* I have yet to see a ford up here older than 5 years old without rusted out cab corners.*



F
O
R
D

Found
On
Road
Dead


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> F
> O
> R
> D
> 
> Found
> On
> Road
> Dead


Actually the Ford has been better than my old Chevy for the mostpart. Doesn't matter what brand it is. If it has tires up here, eventually it's going to rust. Chevies rust over the wheel wells and through the rocker panels. Same with dodge.


----------



## pirate_girl

Mr Turkey's wives?
Lol
Yup, they're everywhere.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Actually the Ford has been better than my old Chevy for the mostpart. Doesn't matter what brand it is. If it has tires up here, eventually it's going to rust. Chevies rust over the wheel wells and through the rocker panels. Same with dodge.



Actually I have no skin in this game.  I own Jeep, VW, Audi and Nissan at the moment.  

But I don't mind stirring the pot 






pirate_girl said:


> Mr Turkey's wives?
> Lol
> Yup, they're everywhere.



We had a flock last year that wondered through our yard daily.  I haven't seen any this year.  Yet.


----------



## Doc

Got the boat out of the pole barn and put it in the water today.  Earliest boating day for us ever.  May 1st.  Next couple of days temps of 83 predicted so two more days of fun and sun.  Woo hoo.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Great. We'll be lucky to hit the water by june this year. Last year we opened camp third wee6in April. This year it'll be the third weekend in May. 

It's 2am and I haven't slept due to excruciating back pain.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Tractor started up and ran fine once the new battery was in.  Got a good bit of the lawn around the house done but stopped for dinner.



That was my afternoon yesterday.  I mowed about 3/4 of the yard and quit for dinner.  I'll finish it up today.  I badly need to spray for weeds again but the forecast is for showers for the next 3 days.  It's looking like a Sunday job.  

The forecast rain will give me time to read all the manuals that came with the new RV.


----------



## pirate_girl

We slept with the windows open last night, which was nice.
It's going to be a beautiful day, then tomorrow is to get iffy.
Severe possible.

I work this evening 4-6ish and will see my new guy.
He's the Father of one of the former mayors here.
So I have Victor and Tom only now on Wednesday and Sundays.

Ali is starting this Keto diet.
I am thinking about going back to vegetarian for the most part, tho I'll still enjoy the occasional steak (and bacon).


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Survived the gym this morning after getting all 7 kids off to school. 

Did a quick layer of bondo on the trucks cab corners. 

Off to meet the lovely missus for lunch. Then an appointment this afternoon for me followed by one for our foster son.


----------



## pirate_girl

The lonely little thing finally bloomed.

Ground is dry, but the rains coming will take care of that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hopefully I can sleep tonight. 3 hours of broken sleep last night is wearing thin. I've got cold chills. Splitting headache. My back and abs haven't been this sore in 2 years. Just when things seemed to be getting better I'm knocked back down.


----------



## Lenny

Two of us went to the Iowa State Capitol on Monday to meet with some state legislators about Veterans' issues.  A picture of a fellow Veteran and me with some of the state reps and a picture of me with my friend and a state rep. in the House Chairman's chair.  I was (jokingly) saying, "Free beer for Iowans!"


----------



## Melensdad

Dog sitting this morning.

Then to the eye doctor to have my right eye checked out.  Been giving me problems, want to make sure it is only eye strain from being on the computer or something simple and not something very serious.  My prescription for my glasses changed fairly dramatically in my right eye when I got new glasses a couple months ago and I'm still having some pain/pressure/issues.  So time to get checked a bit more thoroughly, maybe a referral for CT scan to look behind the eye, etc.





Lenny said:


> Two of us went to the Iowa State Capitol on Monday to meet with some state legislators about Veterans' issues.  A picture of a fellow Veteran and me with some of the state reps and a picture of me with my friend and a state rep. in the House Chairman's chair. * I was (jokingly) saying, "Free beer for Iowans!"
> *
> ...



Very nice


----------



## Lenny

Melensdad said:


> Dog sitting this morning.
> 
> Then to the eye doctor to have my right eye checked out.  Been giving me problems, want to make sure it is only eye strain from being on the computer or something simple and not something very serious.  My prescription for my glasses changed fairly dramatically in my right eye when I got new glasses a couple months ago and I'm still having some pain/pressure/issues.  So time to get checked a bit more thoroughly, maybe a referral for CT scan to look behind the eye, etc.



Good luck with the eye doctor.

I'm 71 years old and having eye changes myself.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wondering what the heck happened to the forums.. for hours....


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Wondering what the heck happened to the forums.. for hours....


Works now Lollie


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Works now Lollie



I know Jerry.. kept trying it all day.
Seems fast too.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> I know Jerry.. kept trying it all day.
> Seems fast too.


We greased the wheels.  It should be FAST!


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I gotta go fold laundry and make dinner.
Glad we're back up Doc!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Two hour chronic pain support group this morning then a follow-up dental surgery appointment for one of the kiddies. 

Tomorrow is more chronic pain at the gym followed by physio. Then a trip to the border for cheap gas and pick up some packages. For those curious, prices up here are averaging anywhere from 1.40l to 1.60l. I'll drive 40 miles to pay .88cents a liter.


----------



## pirate_girl

So we did get quite a few storms yesterday/last night but nothing severe.
Lots of rain and lightning, not a lot of wind.
Flooded the field across the way again.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another day of appointments. Getting sick and tired of all these appointments. Oh well. Gives me something to do.


----------



## Melensdad

PLAN => Haircut ... Starbucks ... dropping off some fencing supplies at the high school ... probably chat with some of the fencing kids at lunch ... probably work on cleaning up garden debris this afternoon.

REALITY => anyone's guess, because plans rarely pan out


----------



## pirate_girl

It's windy!
We're under an advisory until 6.
Today I'll go food shopping, then make a stop at the library. 
Need to make an appt with eye doc to get a cobweb floater checked out.
I've had them before.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Drive to Tyler to pick up new filters for the pool and parts to rebuild the pool pump.  Get back home and start installing.  Also have more familiarization with the new RV.  

It's raining.

My plans are like Bob's .... FLUID.


----------



## FrancSevin

Busting my @ss at work instead of enjoying the new sailboat like we planned. Cinco-de-Mayo is the official opening celebration at our new Harbor/Yatch club. And next Thursday is our 49th Wedding anniversary.

We were taking the week off to go sailing in the new sailboat, MOONRAKER.  Meet our new friends on Saturday, and get the boat ready for my living aboard this summer. 

I'm stuck here with a complicated project for an over demanding client. 

And then there's Dad who's cancer has him in bed right now.
He has visitors coming all next week to see him.

Proving once again that if you don't believe God has a sense of humor,,,; tell Him your plans.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lunched with my ladies at Fricker's .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Another day of appointments. Getting sick and tired of all these appointments. Oh well. Gives me something to do.


Been feeling like crap all week. My family doctor took me off a medication on Monday. Cold turkey. No weaning off. Been VERY light headed dizzy and nauseous all week to the point where I threw up last night. I still have enough of the meds here for a couple weeks including 6 repeats so I've decided to restart the med until I see my dr again. 

This seriously sucks and I can understand what people with addictions go through. I have to fly to Toronto on Sunday and as it stands right now, I won't be able to. I nearly throw up and pass out from standing too fast.


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> PLAN => Haircut ... Starbucks ... dropping off some fencing supplies at the high school ... probably chat with some of the fencing kids at lunch ... probably work on cleaning up garden debris this afternoon.
> 
> REALITY => anyone's guess, because plans rarely pan out



Well so far the plan has been going along with the exception of cleaning up the garden debris ... instead I've been calling potential landlords to try to find Melen an apartment for a summer internship.  

But the haircut, Starbucks and dropped of the fencing gear all went as planned.  Even had some spare time to stop at the store to pick up some carrots to go with Corned Beef & Cabbage that I have cooking now ... and chatted with a handful of the fencing kids during the short time I was at the high school dropping off the fencing gear.

AND SOMETHING GOOD has happened.  Yesterday I was at the eye doctor for 2 hours getting every sort of exam they could give me for some pain in my right eye.  They suspected they cut my lenses wrong and my pain is eye strain.  Today I'm wearing my OLD glasses with the old prescription and my eye pain is REDUCED.  Not gone.  But I'll take any improvement I can get.  Hopefully they get my new glasses fixed and that will solve my problem.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Been feeling like crap all week. My family doctor took me off a medication on Monday. Cold turkey. No weaning off. Been VERY light headed dizzy and nauseous all week to the point where I threw up last night. I still have enough of the meds here for a couple weeks including 6 repeats so I've decided to restart the med until I see my dr again.
> 
> This seriously sucks and I can understand what people with addictions go through. I have to fly to Toronto on Sunday and as it stands right now, I won't be able to. I nearly throw up and pass out from standing too fast.



What type of medication, Brian?
Whether for pain or even something like an anti-depressive med, your doctor should KNOW that you should be weaned off.
Back in the 90s after my bad car crash I took Darvocet for 2 weeks.
Coming off that was misery.
Of course it's been banned by the FDA for years now.
Take care dear. No matter what.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> What type of medication, Brian?
> Whether for pain or even something like an anti-depressive med, your doctor should KNOW that you should be weaned off.
> Back in the 90s after my bad car crash I took Darvocet for 2 weeks.
> Coming off that was misery.
> Of course it's been banned by the FDA for years now.
> Take care dear. No matter what.


Pristiq 100mg. It's an antidepressant but also acts as a nerve block for crps. My flare ups actually got worse with the med which is why he wants me to stop it.

Seriously in the past two weeks my crps flares have looked like this on the medication.  The muscles and tendons in my foot burn and tighten so much that I can't straighten my foot.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh my God.
That looks terrible hun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

And I have to fly to Toronto sunday for more medical appointments from the accident to provide yet more proof to the insurance that I'm pretty much screwed. 

How it works up here anyways is most insurance companies provide up to 50k for rehabilitation costs following an accident. If you're deemed to have more than a total body impairment of 55% or more, the benefits bump up to $1000000 which could include a new house, vehicle etc to allow you to live as close to normal as before you were injured. Right now, they already agree that I can never return to work. But they're saying that I'm only 51% impaired according to the doctors reports they contracted out last year. Of course those results only give the minimum percentage to work in their favor. So my lawyer is sending me for more assessments to combat their decision. This is totally separate from the whole lawsuit against the other drivers involved in the accident. 

Frustrating.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Pristiq 100mg. It's an antidepressant but also acts as a nerve block for crps. My flare ups actually got worse with the med which is why he wants me to stop it.
> 
> *Seriously in the past two weeks my crps flares have looked like this on the medication.  The muscles and tendons in my foot burn and tighten so much that I can't straighten my foot.*



Oh darn that looks miserable.  I'm pretty surprised they didn't taper you off the meds.  Sorry to see this type of treatment, hopefully a few phone calls to the doctor can get you some other sort of relief.






NorthernRedneck said:


> ... But they're saying that I'm only 51% impaired according to the doctors reports they contracted out last year. Of course those results only give the minimum percentage to work in their favor. So my lawyer is sending me for more assessments to combat their decision. This is totally separate from the whole lawsuit against the other drivers involved in the accident.
> 
> Frustrating.


Here in the USA this would be about the time that you'd hire a specialty lawyer who would find several doctors that would bump you up to 55% and get you the extra benefits.  Not sure if that is a possibility in the Canadian health system.  But it might be something to consider?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Oh darn that looks miserable.  I'm pretty surprised they didn't taper you off the meds.  Sorry to see this type of treatment, hopefully a few phone calls to the doctor can get you some other sort of relief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the USA this would be about the time that you'd hire a specialty lawyer who would find several doctors that would bump you up to 55% and get you the extra benefits.  Not sure if that is a possibility in the Canadian health system.  But it might be something to consider?


That's what these assessments are for. To bump it up over 55%.  My lawyer figures I'll end up around 61%


----------



## pirate_girl

We never did grocery shop.
Ali and I will do that tonight after Ty gets home.
Noah will cover for him for a couple of hrs in case they need dispatched wreckers.

It's always easier to shop at night after the girls are in bed.
Kroger and Meijer aren't as crowded either.

There is a cruise in for classic cars going on downtown, many of them have been going down our road then back to drive along the river by the dam.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It rained just about all day so , my fluid plans got even more fluid.  No Tyler and no pool stuff.  I'll get it done tomorrow morning ... or maybe next week.  Who cares except me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went for a ride with my brother to the border to exchange a set of rims for his racecar yesterday. Made me about 99% certain my next truck won't be dodge. 2 lightweight rims in the box and the suspension almost bottomed out with those coil springs. 

Today is last minute packing for toronto tomorrow. And playing the 5pm service.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Went for a ride with my brother to the border to exchange a set of rims for his racecar yesterday. Made me about 99% certain my next truck won't be dodge. 2 lightweight rims in the box and the suspension almost bottomed out with those coil springs.
> 
> Today is last minute packing for toronto tomorrow. And playing the 5pm service.



Hope you're feeling better this morning Brian.


Today there will be lawn mowing, takes hours to get it done.
Ty is "off" for the weekend, but that doesn't mean anything .. if that phone rings, he has to go.
I think we may be grilling this evening.
Last night Ali and I shopped for an hour at Kroger and came home with 18 bags.lol

These goofballs woke me early this morning.
Right outside the bedroom window.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Feeling a bit better today. Taking just one pill yesterday afternoon took care of the dizziness and lightheadedness.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Feeling a bit better today. Taking just one pill yesterday afternoon took care of the dizziness and lightheadedness.





Glad to hear it.


----------



## luvs

this parade went by-- i know 1 guy that they put to leading that parade, so i'll see it's purpose via him/his daughter/--


----------



## pirate_girl

Two little girls got a wagon ride.
8 times around the pond.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Last minute packing this morning. 3 of the kids left yesterday. Have to drop off our 3 fosters at 2 different homes this morning for respite. Our oldest is staying at the house with a friend of ours to watch the dogs.  

Flying to Toronto this afternoon. I despise that place. It's basically a cesspool of east indian immigrants.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Last minute packing this morning. 3 of the kids left yesterday. Have to drop off our 3 fosters at 2 different homes this morning for respite. Our oldest is staying at the house with a friend of ours to watch the dogs.
> 
> Flying to Toronto this afternoon. I despise that place. It's basically a cesspool of east indian immigrants.



You mean the Indo-Canadians?
I know the feeling from the "Asian Brits" I used to deal with.

I'm not doing much today, but relax then work this evening.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Actually up here it's technically discriminatory to even call them that. We're now supposed to call them "new canadians" according to our fruitloop mr "people kind" prime minister.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. Actually up here it's technically discriminatory to even call them that. We're now supposed to call them "new canadians" according to our fruitloop mr "people kind" prime minister.


Peeps in England very casually referred to anyone else as Paki's, darkies,Chinkies...etc.
Sheesh!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Peeps in England very casually referred to anyone else as Paki's, darkies,Chinkies...etc.
> Sheesh!



Yes they do and my father, to his dying day, called all Americans "Yanks".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I will never understand what people find so fascinating about toronto.  Our hotel is right next to the 401 highway.  It's been a steady stream of traffic since we checked in yesterday.  Seriously though.  People pay upwards of a million dollars for a  tiny one bedroom condo then have to commute 2 hours each way to get to work.  By the time you get home at night, it's time for bed so you can get up and do it all over again.  It's existing.  Not living.  



Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> I will never understand what people find so fascinating about toronto.  Our hotel is right next to the 401 highway.  It's been a steady stream of traffic since we checked in yesterday.  Seriously though.  People pay upwards of a million dollars for a  tiny one bedroom condo then have to commute 2 hours each way to get to work.  By the time you get home at night, it's time for bed so you can get up and do it all over again.  It's existing.  Not living.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk



Hope your Doctor’s appointment goes well.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Yes they do and my father, to his dying day, called all Americans "Yanks".



I got called a Yank several times by my elderly neighbour ladies in Normanton.
Didn't bother me a bit.
It was all in good fun and they loved asking me questions about America.
Now the paper shop dudes in the city center were brash. Pakistanis they were.
Speaking in their own language with Yank thrown in.
Again, at least I spoke the Queen's proper English.


Anywho.. today is weed whacking around the property, laundry, housework and getting boxes together for a big garage sale next weekend.
Another doofus rammed the south Clinton St. viaduct in a truck, ignoring the sign for clearance. That had sonny boy running out the door early this morning...
Cussing a blue steak.
I think I heard something about fuqing idiots..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Hope your Doctor’s appointment goes well.


Thx. It's basically a couple more assessments to cover what was missed last may.


----------



## Doc

Mowing.  Light rain the past few days has really made the grass grow fast.  I would have mowed Saturday but rain stopped that.  Now it's past due so mowing will be even more of a chore.   At least the sun is shinning and temps in the 60's.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali got the weed whacking done.
All of it.
She's got a sunburn now.
I got the laundry nearly finished, wrestled the girls in the bath, put them to nap then dusted and vacuumed.
Whew!
At this point I think it's time for both of us to sit down and relax for a while.


----------



## pirate_girl

Absolutely nothing to do today.
House is immaculate, the laundry is done.
Sure was busy yesterday.
Ali has a horrible sunburn from all the time spent outside weeding.
She had a rough night sleeping and even had a temp.
Told her if it continues it's probably sun poisoning.
I'll probably end up suggesting she go to urgent care if she feels nauseous.
So far she's saying she's fine.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took the rental car for a drive to check out a store. Checked out of the hotel. Headed to an appointment soon then drop of the rental car and head to the airport. Hopefully get there early enough for the early flight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back home (thankfully) and back to the grind.  Gym this morning. Then drop off the side by side for warranty. Then physio.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Back home (thankfully) and back to the grind.  Gym this morning. Then drop off the side by side for warranty. Then physio.



I know you will miss the big city


----------



## pirate_girl

Gorgeous morning here!
We've got 6 large totes, 4 boxes and several bags ready to go to Ali's mothers house for the garage sale this weekend.

I'm going to work this evening 4-6p.

Nothing real exciting to report otherwise.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> I know you will miss the big city


Yep. Like I miss having hemorrhoids. Lmao. Now that I'm home I can truly say I'm glad to live where I do. Sure I'm in a city of 110000 people but I drive 15 minutes in either direction here and I'm in the woods. Toronto is nothing more than a cesspool of immigrants. I'm guessing only 2 out of 10 people there are white.


----------



## Doc

Nice day here.  Buried some stepping stones so they are at ground level.  Wife has some river rock with backing (14" circle) to put on top of stones.  I mixed up the cement tile / general adhesive and stuck em in place.   They should be cured to walk on at 5.  
Brush hogged and used FEL w/tooth bar to rip vines out behind septic.  Guy that fixed septic motor during winter thought some of the vines were getting inside the tank and messing with the motor.   Wanted to be sure that will no longer be the case.   It's fun ripping down vines.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rained all day yesterday. We need it though to avoid an active fire season. 

It's nice and sunny today. So here's my day so far. Got at 7 kids off to school then went to my 2 hr pain program. Only one week to go. Picked up the side by side on the way home then headed to camp to unload it and drop the flat deck trailer. Afterwards I hooked up to the camper and brought it in for warranty work. 

Tomorrow's plan is to hit the gym then physio. Pick up the camper and bring it home to load groceries, get the water system operational and bring it back out to camp.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## pirate_girl

Been pretty busy today.
Ali went to her Mother's to help get the garage sale tables ready and sat up.
I guess they're having it for two days.
Meanwhile, I'm keeping the monsters happy until bed time.
With some help from Steve Harvey lol
They love Family Feud.


----------



## pirate_girl

Up with the birds and coffee by myself.
Went digging thru old photos and found one of myself and Mother.
I was 2 in the picture.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Change of plans for today.  First one of the kids has pink eye so I had to cancel all appointments to stay home with her.  So I decided to tackle prepping the truck camper for next weekends annual fishing trip.  Discovered the roof developed a leak so I tore the problem area apart down to the studs and insulation.  Now in the process of rebuilding it and sealing the leak.  The big camper is still not ready at the dealership so I'll have to load it and bring it out tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Day 2 of watching the grands while Ali and Co. do the garage sale.

Yesterday they were little angels.
Today not so much.
The oldest one Maddie (3) finds it amusing to be loud, and talk in this deep voice much like a rough and tumble little boy.
I've put her on time out,threatened to take things away and nothing works.

I've been told to swat her bottom and be firm.
I'd never do that as I am beginning to think it's much more than normal toddler behaviour.
It's something else going on.
Maybe like Tourette's.
I told Ali if she doesn't outgrow this, it needs to be looked into.
My son just gets fed up and tells her to knock it off and distracts/redirects.

Anyway, I got Mother's Day roses.
Appreciation for a job well done?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Running around like a headless chicken.  I'm trying to get stuff done before we leave for Boston on Tuesday.  Our grand daughter graduates on Friday with a Masters in Law.  Never been to Boston or the North-East and this will likely be my one and only opportunity.  I'm giving it a week ... no more.  

This back problem isn't getting any better and sure is hampering things.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just did my duties for mother's day. Had to come up with a good excuse to sneak out to get flowers. Lol. Apparently I did alright. Told her I had to get more wood for the truck camper then left for a half hour.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just did my duties for mother's day. Had to come up with a good excuse to sneak out to get flowers. Lol. Apparently I did alright. Told her I had to get more wood for the truck camper then left for a half hour.





Good man!

Whew! Finally got the little devils down for a nap.
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Wrapped up the day very nice.
Sonny boy got to come home early, we got take out from Padrone's.. Ali and I watched the oldie "I Saw What You Did Last Summer".. oooh creepy!
Hope I don't have nightmares about a hook handed fisherman in a slicker


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for number 1 son to pick me up for lunch out for Mama's Day.

Working the hospice visits this evening.

Then another nice evening relaxing after.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bringing the camper back out to set it up for the summer at our seasonal site. We worked yesterday on stocking up on groceries and going through kids clothes etc. Tomorrow is a trip to camp again as I'm getting a load of firewood delivered.


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like I am driving up to Mordor, er I mean, Chicago.

Melen left her insulin at home.  She moved into her new apartment in the heart of all that is evil and unjust over the weekend.  Insulin is here.  She is there.  She has a 2 day supply with her so I don't have to panic and rush up there, but I'll be fighting traffic at some point.

Can't believe how much you have to spend to get so little value for the privilege of paying excessive taxes just to live close to work.  Good thing she has a couple roommates crammed into the shoebox sized high rise apartment to spread the burden.  She also got a "housing stipend" as part of her internship, it covers just under 1/3rd of the cost of her lease


----------



## pirate_girl

It's storming pretty good right now.
Prior to that the fog was a pea-souper.

Ty got home around 1:30am.
Some woman broke down on the turnpike.
I guess AAA was giving her the runaround. 
For some reason every place he stopped to grab a bite was closed??
He ended up getting a bag of Combos and a Mountain Dew.
Once he got home Ali made him an egg sandwich, then he went to bed,then back up and out at 7am.

Elaina has diarrhea, Ali has another knee appt this afternoon.. looks like another day in paradise 
Thank God I don't work today!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yep, they tow/pull anything!
Dat's mah boy!


----------



## pirate_girl

The guy in the white shirt is from the newspaper.
I guess they're going to cover it (and do a little advertising) lol
It's also on their FB page.
Ali stopped to catch them in action after her ortho appointment.
That's Ty standing by the post.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day today again. Kids have their annual medical checkups this morning. Then I'll have to make a trip out to camp as we're having a load of firewood delivered. Then rush back to town for physio this afternoon. It's an hour drive each way to camp.


----------



## pirate_girl

Man, did it ever storm here last night!

Today is going to be helping take care of sick grandkids.
They've both been up during the night needing bed and diaper changes.
Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling like this today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Me too. Still dragged my butt to the gym this morning. Then out to shop for some curtains.

I'll be working on packing for this weekend's fishing trip.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm just plain freaking exhausted.
Yesterday was one for the history books.
Now I'm feeling not so hot myself.
I still have to work this evening for a couple of hours.
Or I may decide to get someone to cover for me.


----------



## Doc

Kids attract germs like a magnet, an then pass them on to adults.  No fun at all.  Take care PG.  

I'm spreading landscape fabric under the window room we had added last summer.   Then will get river rock to put on top of fabric.  We spread 2 tons of river rock yesterday, probably get a couple more tons tomorrow.   

Also planning to pick up my Simpson pressure washer and get a hair cut later today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Tell me about it. Lmao. I have 7 kids in the house. When one gets sick it spreads like wildfire. Mind you we managed to survive the winter without flu shots for all 9 of us and only one kid was sick for a day. Very rarely do we have to keep a kid home from school. 

Today's task was the gym this morning. Followed by a quick orthodontist appointment for one of the kiddies. I spent this afternoon so far loading up the truck camper and working on the boat. The worst is done now. It's all the small stuff. We're only going 3.5 hrs away but when you're out 30 miles from the nearest town, you don't want to realize that you forgot something.


----------



## zekeusa

Cleaning up! Wicked bad storm last evening. Tornado touched down nearby. No power. It is amazing how we are so dependent on electricity. No gas, no bank (no atm) no post office, no grocery store!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Doc, I feel much better than this afternoon.
I know Brian, we were all sick last fall.
That sure wasn't fun.

Hey zeke...geez, you said it.
Welcome back.


----------



## luvs

appreciating that my kiddo merely meows & 'at, that being a Mom ought be , if i'll have babies-- i've seen that-- while babysitting-- it's usually excellent once their family arrives, post last-call, & pours u that --


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I'm enjoying my morning coffee and blessed silence.

Heard a strange noise outside the window.
What kind of shot does one use?

Just kidding!


----------



## zekeusa

Thanks PG! Missed you guys! Lots of Turkeys around here in the woods (and at work!)   Still raining here. Just working today...deadlines, deadlines....


----------



## Melensdad

Well, not going to be a very exciting day around here.

Already drove into town and picked up 15 gallons of diesel and 15 gallons of gasoline so I can get some yard work done.   

Got 2 coats of fresh paint on a steel side access door that goes into the garage.  It had started to rust where the dogs would "paw" at it and scratched the surface.  I had prepped the rusted area a few days ago, finally got the paint on it this morning.  It needed to be a morning project because the sun shines on that door in the mid-late afternoon and I wanted it to be dried before the sun hit it and started baking it.

Now that its good and hot out I'll be strapping on the backpack sprayer with some GROUND CLEAR to spray some parts of the back drive way.  Should have probably done it at 8am before it got hot but other things prevented that so I'll be out there in the heat at high noon.

Afternoon will bring some work around the pool area.  So its going to be a hot sweaty day for me today.  Yippee???


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another full day of appointments. Last chronic pain 2hr session this morning. Followed immediately by physio. Then had a mtg with our foster kids worker. Now at a specialist appointment for one of the foster kids. 

After this I'll rush home to finish cooking supper. This evening I will be driving our oldest son to his youth group at church. Sometime this evening I have to finish packing. Heading out with the oldest boy to my hometown of Geraldton to our annual fishing camp.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali has her surgery on June 17.
Repair of the meniscus and ACL.

I'll be taking her to physical therapy when it's time for it in the afternoons.
Before then I'll be full time cook, housekeeper and entertainer for my granddaughters.

I'm happy to be here to do it, but have a feeling of dread at the same time and know I shouldn't.

Oh well, got a whole month to prepare.


----------



## zekeusa

Your a good Grandmother PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Your a good Grandmother PG!



That's what they tell me.


----------



## FrancSevin

I spent he first two days of this week in North Carolina on what was to be a 2 hour tune-up and training on a packaging line. The machine was a total disaster. "Bought it cheap" They got what they paid for.

Two frustrating days later, I went home with an engineering challenge I couldn't fathom. By today I have it sorted but, the crew produced crap whilst I was out of town and now I have two very upset customers.

The wife is busy with Hospice for Dad so I'm running the office and the plant. I AM EXHAUSTED!


That I can handle but,,,;

I am frustrated by the failures of others this week. And my self. Copious Consumption of Scotch tonite.

Saturday, I'm going to the boat! I may not return.


----------



## zekeusa

My mother wanted nothing to do with my sisters children. I don't think she ever even held them as babies!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'm at home from a 4 day hospital stay for a broken hip.  On Monday morning i missed one lousy step and fell to the floor. As soon as I hit the floor I heard a loud snap. I knew instantly what had happened. EMS took me to a fantastic hospital here in town. Sure enough x-ray showed I snapped the bone where the thigh bone meets the ball in my hip. Had surgery the next day. After 2 rods 2 screws and a nail put things back in place.This is absolutely horrible pain. I'm going to be using a walker for awhile. I saw the surgeon later in the day. I was walking the hall. He called me a show-off for walking the distance I had. I knew rehab was going to be a long time. I just wanted a head start. Came home yesterday afternoon and had to learn to do things that we all take for granted like taking a pee. Had a PT assessment today for home place safety. Since it involves bone there's not much actual physical therapy to be done. Just making sure things don't get all wonky on me. Muscles respond to therapy, but not so much with a bone. They just will take some time to get the bones to start knitting back together. Just make sure things don't move. 
So far the therapist was impressed at what things we had already done. Already had grab bars installed for bath/shower. Laptop tray to help if I want to be in the living room. Swivel stool for shower on order. 

Every few minutes I'll take a walk around the house with the walker. Keeps muscles from cramping up on me. My ass gets tired from just sitting. Can't sleep too much at any one time. But I do look sexy walking around in compression stockings LOL. Since they are white I call them my nurses hose. I'm really glad we live in a single floor plan house. I was gone for the better part of 4 days. The dog will not leave my side. Have to make sure he doesn't get run over with the walker. I have some good pain meds that I hate to take because they are an opiod. I don't want to get addicted to the damn things. But if I need them, I have them. 
I have a computer room but it's in the basement. Haven't gotten the nerve to try to go down there. I confiscated my wife's laptop for a bit. The therapist said that on his next visit, we'll try to go down there. He can teach/help me go downstairs and back up with the walker. I use my phone to keep track of all the activity here, but I can't post or reply with it. The forum app I have on the phone has not been supported since 2003. I'll need to correct that. Maybe tomorrow I can talk my wife into going downstairs and grab my laptop.

More updates are going to come, in time.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> My mother wanted nothing to do with my sisters children. I don't think she ever even held them as babies!



I can't even imagine!


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> I'm at home from a 4 day hospital stay for a broken hip.  On Monday morning i missed one lousy step and fell to the floor. As soon as I hit the floor I heard a loud snap. I knew instantly what had happened. EMS took me to a fantastic hospital here in town. Sure enough x-ray showed I snapped the bone where the thigh bone meets the ball in my hip. Had surgery the next day. After 2 rods 2 screws and a nail put things back in place.This is absolutely horrible pain. I'm going to be using a walker for awhile. I saw the surgeon later in the day. I was walking the hall. He called me a show-off for walking the distance I had. I knew rehab was going to be a long time. I just wanted a head start. Came home yesterday afternoon and had to learn to do things that we all take for granted like taking a pee. Had a PT assessment today for home place safety. Since it involves bone there's not much actual physical therapy to be done. Just making sure things don't get all wonky on me. Muscles respond to therapy, but not so much with a bone. They just will take some time to get the bones to start knitting back together. Just make sure things don't move.
> So far the therapist was impressed at what things we had already done. Already had grab bars installed for bath/shower. Laptop tray to help if I want to be in the living room. Swivel stool for shower on order.
> 
> Every few minutes I'll take a walk around the house with the walker. Keeps muscles from cramping up on me. My ass gets tired from just sitting. Can't sleep too much at any one time. But I do look sexy walking around in compression stockings LOL. Since they are white I call them my nurses hose. I'm really glad we live in a single floor plan house. I was gone for the better part of 4 days. The dog will not leave my side. Have to make sure he doesn't get run over with the walker. I have some good pain meds that I hate to take because they are an opiod. I don't want to get addicted to the damn things. But if I need them, I have them.
> I have a computer room but it's in the basement. Haven't gotten the nerve to try to go down there. I confiscated my wife's laptop for a bit. The therapist said that on his next visit, we'll try to go down there. He can teach/help me go downstairs and back up with the walker. I use my phone to keep track of all the activity here, but I can't post or reply with it. The forum app I have on the phone has not been supported since 2003. I'll need to correct that. Maybe tomorrow I can talk my wife into going downstairs and grab my laptop.
> 
> More updates are going to come, in time.


Good grief!
Oh Jerry, rest up and take care.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, downtown is Arp's Dairy.
Right on Clinton St.
Heavy traffic, impatient drivers and rain equals..
No one was seriously injured.
Ty got a free milk for helping lol


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Good grief!
> Oh Jerry, rest up and take care.


Yeah getting old sucks


----------



## Doc

Man Jerry, that's horrible.   And now, after all this pain from missing one step you are talking about trying steps to basement with a walker???   Fa get about that man.   Crazy.   

I sure not a doctor but from what I understand the opiods will help you when you take them when you really need them.  It's when you take them and you do not need them that the trouble can start.   I think it was a nurse or someone who knows a nurse told me that.   So not gospel but if ya need help with the pain do yourself a favor and take them in moderation.  

I used Forum Runner for my phone and that is no longer supported.  If you get an app and it does not work here let me know and I'll see if I can find the ad-on for VB software.  It's usually pretty easy to add so no prob.   Take care man.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Doc said:


> I used Forum Runner for my phone and that is no longer supported.  If you get an app and it does not work here let me know and I'll see if I can find the ad-on for VB software.  It's usually pretty easy to add so no prob.   Take care man.



Forum Runner is what have been using. Guess I may need to try Tapatalk.


----------



## pirate_girl

I tried tapatalk and hated it.
Felt like I was lost lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've been using tapatalk for a couple years now. Works good. 

Damn. Broken hip. Ouch. Sounds painful. 

We're at our fish camp for the weekend.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> I'm at home from a 4 day hospital stay for a broken hip.  On Monday morning i missed one lousy step and fell to the floor. As soon as I hit the floor I heard a loud snap. I knew instantly what had happened. EMS took me to a fantastic hospital here in town. Sure enough x-ray showed I snapped the bone where the thigh bone meets the ball in my hip. Had surgery the next day. After 2 rods 2 screws and a nail put things back in place.This is absolutely horrible pain. I'm going to be using a walker for awhile. I saw the surgeon later in the day. I was walking the hall. He called me a show-off for walking the distance I had. I knew rehab was going to be a long time. I just wanted a head start. Came home yesterday afternoon and had to learn to do things that we all take for granted like taking a pee. Had a PT assessment today for home place safety. Since it involves bone there's not much actual physical therapy to be done. Just making sure things don't get all wonky on me. Muscles respond to therapy, but not so much with a bone. They just will take some time to get the bones to start knitting back together. Just make sure things don't move.
> So far the therapist was impressed at what things we had already done. Already had grab bars installed for bath/shower. Laptop tray to help if I want to be in the living room. Swivel stool for shower on order.
> 
> Every few minutes I'll take a walk around the house with the walker. Keeps muscles from cramping up on me. My ass gets tired from just sitting. Can't sleep too much at any one time. But I do look sexy walking around in compression stockings LOL. Since they are white I call them my nurses hose. I'm really glad we live in a single floor plan house. I was gone for the better part of 4 days. The dog will not leave my side. Have to make sure he doesn't get run over with the walker. I have some good pain meds that I hate to take because they are an opiod. I don't want to get addicted to the damn things. But if I need them, I have them.
> I have a computer room but it's in the basement. Haven't gotten the nerve to try to go down there. I confiscated my wife's laptop for a bit. The therapist said that on his next visit, we'll try to go down there. He can teach/help me go downstairs and back up with the walker. I use my phone to keep track of all the activity here, but I can't post or reply with it. The forum app I have on the phone has not been supported since 2003. I'll need to correct that. Maybe tomorrow I can talk my wife into going downstairs and grab my laptop.
> 
> More updates are going to come, in time.



Take it easy but keep moving!  They taught me using a cane on the stairs. Be sure your handrail is solid. 

I had an upstairs walker and a downstairs walker. I graduated from the walkers a year ago but it looks like the cane is here to stay.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Well, downtown is Arp's Dairy.
> Right on Clinton St.
> Heavy traffic, impatient drivers and rain equals..
> No one was seriously injured.
> Ty got a free milk for helping lol



Wasn’t there a saying back in the CB Radio days?

“Keep the shiny side up and the dirty side down?”


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup!
Normally what we hear from Ty when he calls about one of these more interesting runs is "Haulin' ass!" followed by the destination.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Take it easy but keep moving!  They taught me using a cane on the stairs. Be sure your handrail is solid.
> 
> I had an upstairs walker and a downstairs walker. I graduated from the walkers a year ago but it looks like the cane is here to stay.


We're all a bunch of old cripples. Lmao. I bounce from walker to cane depending on the day. 

It's pouring rain here. At least it wasn't raining last night when we set up.


----------



## zekeusa

jim slagle said:


> Wasn’t there a saying back in the CB Radio days?
> 
> “Keep the shiny side up and the dirty side down?”



It's always amazing to me how do all these cars wind up upside down?


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> It's always amazing to me how do all these cars wind up upside down?



In this case, the woman swerved to avoid getting rear ended in the southbound lane.
The person behind her wasn't paying attention to the coming traffic lights at the bottom of the hill.
She'd been better off getting crunched maybe.

Ty, Allison and Maddie are going shopping.
I'll stay here with Elaina and straighten up and read her books.

Hopefully Noah and the other guys won't need him today for anything.
It's nice when he's home.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Saturday, I'm going to the boat! I may not return.



Franc, I’m running a little late but I’m headed your way bringing the beer. Since it’s just you and me will 3 cases be enough?


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been quite a day.
I'm beat from getting up so early to watch the Royal wedding.

Ty and Ali went out on a date night, I made the girls and I dinner.
They're in bed tucked away with their new dollies I bought them.

Might be an early night for me.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a busy day.
Ty has actually been home all day.
Most of it was spent mowing.
I visited my two hospice patients to do their med sets etc, for the week.

Right now we're listening to Alex Jones.
Whoa man. He's on fire tonight lol


----------



## zekeusa

I'm off to PA all week to do a job. Dog's at the spa (Kennel) Wish I could go to a spa!


----------



## Doc

Working on an old boat/mistake I bought a month ago.  Hoping to make it run, or at least turn over.   lol
it's an 88 four winns the guy was practically giving away to get it out of his way.   I'm close to doing the same.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got home from fish camp. We experienced all 4 seasons in a span of 36 hours. Seriously. It freaking rained then snowed on Saturday. That night everything froze. Sunday, we were in shorts and t-shirts. Now, it's 30 degrees Celsius outside and I'm burnt to a crisp. 

I loaded up the truck camper yesterday then got up bright and early this morning and headed up the lake fishing. First cast at 9am brought in a nice walleye. By 9:30 all 3 of us in the boat had a limit of 4 each. By 11 we had caught over 50 fish. We headed back to camp and I was packed and ready to hit the road by 12. It's a 3.5hr drive. I got home at 3:30 with stopping for gas and road construction for 15 minutes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like a nice time Brian, except for the weather craziness.

It's been rainy and muggy today.
Other than that I've been busy af.
Lol


----------



## luvs

vomiting went over not-so-well, tho my tresses look cute, my family is due, as is my a/c~~ soon--
 vinny says we''ll have a a few beverages w/ my joel-- my best pal & my Mom & Vinny'll see to that~~


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back to the grind today. Gym at 9 then physio at 12. Other than that it's unpacking the boat and camper from the weekend. 

Supposed to be a hot one today. I went from wearing longjohns and a winter jacket on Saturday to wearing shorts yesterday and today


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm doin'!
Lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

Back from Boston.  Had a great time and saw my grand daughter graduate with a Masters in Law.  She's working to some master plan that it seems only she knows.  If it involves me, she better let me in the loop or she is going to be disappointed.  

At home, the grass needs cutting after a weeks absence .... tomorrow.  First order of business is to get the dogs from the boarding kennel and then a whole bunch of other stuff that needs attending to.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ah the joys of traveling. Lol. We always have to kennel the dogs when we go out of town. 

Despite being barely able to stand, I managed to unload all the blocking from the boat and place them up in the back yard for the truck camper then unloaded the truck camper from the truck. Now I wait for physio then off to home depot to look at fencing options.


----------



## Doc

Congrats Frank!!!!  That is awesome.  Which college?   I used to love to visit Boston in the 90's when I had to go there for work a few times a year.   Hectic but so many historic places.   

Today I worked on our trails.  Trying to get the multiflora cut back from the trails so none of the kids or grandkids get snagged and cut by the nasty stuff.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Congrats Frank!!!!  That is awesome.  Which college?



New England School of Law.  Coming from Scotland she was awarded a Carnegie Scholarship financed by the St Andrew's Society of New York.  One of the stipulations was that the college had to be in the north-east and she had to attend a couple of functions of the Society in New York.  Pity in a way.  She had already been accepted to SMU in Dallas which is only a 100 miles from us but a free ride (plus) was too much to turn down.


----------



## Doc

Wow, Congrats on that.   I agree it would be silly to turn down the free ride unless you had more money than you knew what to do with.   Hopefully Boston was a good experience for her.


----------



## luvs

myself G Parents were here to put my a/c in w my pal And we got a few adult beverages, as well-- yay


----------



## Lenny

Going on a day trip with a friend, her sister and their mother.  It consists of 150 to 250 miles of random driving through small towns, state parks and hills in western Iowa and Eastern Nebraska.  We will find a Ma and Pa restaurant to eat at.   It's always fun.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Working on an old boat/mistake I bought a month ago. Hoping to make it run, or at least turn over. lol
> it's an 88 four winns the guy was practically giving away to get it out of his way. I'm close to doing the same.


 
 There is no money flipping old boats.

 I know, I have four of them in the parking lot.  It's an addiction.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> I know, I have four of them in the parking lot.  It's an addiction.



Looks like #5 is available!


----------



## FrancSevin

Found out yesterday that everything produced on one of our packaging lines for the last 6 days is defective. Operator error changed the timing, ruined the cutting die, and no one noticed.

We have to replace the custom materials, open all 100,000 packages and reclaim the customer's sample materials.
Then, re-run the job. $15K to $$20K loss.


In my next life, I plan to work for someone else, always. I will still make mistakes like any other human. But whilst the fault will be mine, it will be someone else's problem.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Found out yesterday that everything produced on one of our packaging lines forthelast6 days is defective. Operator error changed the timing, ruined the cutting die, and no one noticed.
> 
> We have to replace the custom materials, open all 100,000 packages and reclaim the customer's sample materials.
> Then, re-run the job. $15K to $$20K loss.
> 
> 
> In my next life, I plan to work for someone else, always. I will still make mistakes like any other human. But whilst the fault will be mine, it will be someone else's problem.



ouch!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

FrancSevin said:


> There is no money flipping old boats.
> 
> I know, I have four of them in the parking lot.  It's an addiction.


Actually I did well flipping old boats. I started at age 19 buying my first boat. A shallow 14' starcraft with an old 7.5hp merc. Bought it for $500. Sold it for $800. Turned around and bought a 14ft shallow naden boat with a 9.9hp merc for $650. Split it up and sold the boat for $500 and the motor for $500. Bought a deep 14' naden for 650 and a used 15hp for 500. Someone stole the motor and house insurance replaced it with a new $2000 20hp motor. I sold the boat and motor for $3500 and bought an 18ft lund with a 60hp engine for $3800. I blew the motor and sold that pkg for $4200 with a blown motor. I then took that $4200 and put it as a down payment on a new boat.


----------



## pirate_girl

I once flipped out of a boat..
But seriously folks...

 I'm watching the grandbrats play while Ali naps.
She had an early morning appointment.

I'll go into town later and gas the car then run some errands.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Actually I did well flipping old boats. I started at age 19 buying my first boat. A shallow 14' starcraft with an old 7.5hp merc. Bought it for $500. Sold it for $800. Turned around and bought a 14ft shallow naden boat with a 9.9hp merc for $650. Split it up and sold the boat for $500 and the motor for $500. Bought a deep 14' naden for 650 and a used 15hp for 500. Someone stole the motor and house insurance replaced it with a new $2000 20hp motor. I sold the boat and motor for $3500 and bought an 18ft lund with a 60hp engine for $3800. I blew the motor and sold that pkg for $4200 with a blown motor. I then took that $4200 and put it as a down payment on a new boat.


So, you a good slick salesman.


 That said,  making $300.00  without doing a damn thing to the boat isn't a big profit when you have overhead, materials and beer to cover.  There just isn't that much money in it.

 Ever watch PawnStars.   Rick says NO to flipping boats.  "There's no money in it."  I tend to agree. especially on power boats.

 That said, I'm glad you made money on your endeavors.  No offense but....;
 Remind me not to purchase a boat from you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I've had good luck with boats. Worked my way up to a $4000 boat with a $500 initial investment. Not bad. 

When I sold my princecraft in 2011, I ended up buying a cheap starcraft with a 25hp for 1200. I gave it a paint job and fixed it up then sold it for $2500. I used that money to buy my current boat which was dads old crestliner 16ft with a 40hp for the same money. When I sell it next year I hope to make $1000 on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's going to be a scorcher today!

I've turned the central air on, made iced tea and already have dinner planned.

Just another nice day.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> It's going to be a scorcher today!
> 
> I've turned the central air on, made iced tea and already have dinner planned.
> 
> Just another nice day.



Listening to your accounts from Ohio Heaven makes me happy for you PG.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Listening to your accounts from Ohio Heaven makes me happy for you PG.



Thank you Franc, I am.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gym this morning. Then physio. Followed by a specialist appointment this afternoon. Headed to camp this evening for the weekend.


----------



## pirate_girl

Have a good time, Brian.

I'll go out later this evening and rake dead grass clumps from various parts of the property.
The last mow left a lot behind.

I saw a hawk swoop down out of nowhere and bam! 
Right down in the pond with a splash, carrying a fish away.

Ty had to go pick up a vehicle and take it to Anderson, Indiana.
That'll be a 5 hr + round trip.


----------



## pirate_girl

And the Fort Wayne, Indiana tv stations are reporting a shooting at Noblesville  schools.
Both the middle and highschools??
Omg.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lainy was happy when her Daddy came home.

God I love that baby.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's a steam basket outside.
Looks like we're going to have a holiday weekend indoors mostly ..to stay cool.

I had plans to spend the day away with my friend from Delphos, but Ali assumed I was going to be here today to grannysit while she shopped.
She got all dramatic, so I changed my plans to be here.
It's a good thing I am flexible and love them grandbabies.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I had plans to spend the day away with my friend from Delphos, but Ali assumed I was going to be here today to grannysit while she shopped.
> She got all dramatic, so I changed my plans to be here.
> It's a good thing I am flexible and love them grandbabies.


Sure hope this does not turn into "well after all, you are living here and sometimes I need you to be here".


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Sure hope this does not turn into "well after all, you are living here and sometimes I need you to be here".



We've crossed that bridge already a few times, Jerry.
Ty has corrected her stating that just because I am under the same roof, I still have a life.
When he's gone all day like he is, he has no clue unless i clue him in.
Most times I don't, to keep peace.
I am happy, there are just some things now and then that makes me question.
Am I helping raise 3 girls here?
She is 25 going on 14 at times.
I deal with it, trust me.


----------



## luvs

napping--


----------



## Melensdad

Indy 500 Race Day

Watch for me.  

4th corner, row J.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Indy 500 Race Day
> 
> Watch for me.
> 
> 4th corner, row J.


My son Jeff and his lady love are there.
I believe he's got the usual spot, near the finish line.

It's boiling out there.
91 for the high today.
We're knocking around the idea of grilling.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool. My brother was at that track last summer for the brickyard 400. Said he wouldn't go back.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I went to the Brickyard once. We had infield seats. I thought how cool is this? Once the race started it consisted of staring at the fans across the the track then 6 seconds of cars going by in a blur. Then stare at the fans again until the cars came back around for another 6 seconds. Never again.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That was his impression of the track.


----------



## pirate_girl

My fave place to sit at the 500 was the penthouse paddock area right down from the finish line.
Lots of shade.
Infield seats suck. 
Might as well stay home.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Infield seats suck.
> Might as well stay home.



That's how we felt. Went under the stands, out of the sun and watched on the video monitors.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Never been a fan of indy cars. Just watched 2 laps of the 500. Nearly fell asleep. Cars running single file with 200 feet in between each car is not my idea of racing. Not surprised to see danica patrick ended her indy career just how she drove nascar. In the wall.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty went to Family Farm and Home.
He came back with these.
Still need to get them bedding.
They have feed and a heat lamp.
They are drinking the water and playing in it.
Just as he got them all set up he got sent to Galesburg MI for a tow.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Ty went to Family Farm and Home.
> He came back with these.
> Still need to get them bedding.
> They have feed and a heat lamp.
> They are drinking the water and playing in it.
> Just as he got them all set up he got sent to Galesburg MI for a tow.



3 plain, 3 with racing stripes?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cute. (Fn ducks[emoji34]) but cute nonetheless. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol Jim.
I have no clue.
All I DO know is I'm not about to be a Motherducker.
They're adorable and all, but it's not going to be my responsibilty.
Apparently they'll be release to the pond ready before too long.
Just hope the coyotes don't get them like they have one Canadian goose and a turkey.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Cute. (Fn ducks[emoji34]) but cute nonetheless. Lol



Very cute until they get a little older. Duck poop EVERYWHERE!  

One ounce of food in, one pound of output!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Very cute until they get a little older. Duck poop EVERYWHERE!
> 
> One ounce of food in, one pound of output!


Lol. I used to not mind ducks until a family of the little buggers walked out onto the highway causing the driver in front of me to slam on her brakes resulting in my accident.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Very cute until they get a little older. Duck poop EVERYWHERE!
> 
> One ounce of food in, one pound of output!



That is happening.
They are pooping inside the container and stepping in it.
I have to go visit my two hospice patients in a bit.
I'll stop in FF and H and buy some bedding.
Ali is going to put them in a bucket of fresh water to clean them off, then back in they go.
They're eating Kent feed, it says it's medicated.

The girls haven't seen them yet.
They'll freak out lol


----------



## pirate_girl

The girls did freak out lol
Elaina wanted to grab them by the head, Maddie isn't so sure about holding them yet.

It's going to be hotter than yesterday.
We'll bring them in to the basement if they show signs of stress.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spring clean up dump run this morning


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty is staying home today.
He and Ali are outside with the ducks letting them paddle around in a large farm watering container.
The kids are napping.
I'm inside staying cool.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been quite a day..


----------



## pirate_girl

Hoping for a less umm, exciting day. Lol

Tomorrow is Maddie's 3rd birthday.
Lots of prep going into that.
Poppy the troll themed.
I ordered her a cake to be made with the character on it.
She's getting a bike with a bell and training wheels as the big present.

I'll have to leave at some point to see my hh patients.
Hopefully Ty gets to actually be there for a while.


----------



## Melensdad

going to the doctor ... 



Went to the Indy 500 on Sunday, my lower back started hurting while I was at the race.  After the race (_we were with a group_) drove to Bloomington to spend the night.  About 8pm the pain was moving 'south' and I realized I was having a kidney stone attack (_I've had them before_).  

Went to the IU Medical Hospital 
... morphine injection, NOPE
... fentynol (sp?) injection, MILD HELP
... fentynol + Ex Strength Percoset.  After hours of screaming, the pain was mostly relieved but the percocet makes me violently vomit, so that was an added bonus to make the weekend extra fun and exciting.

CT Scan says I got the golden ticket.  I am in the process of passing 3, yes 3 large (6mm) kidney stones.  2 are moving out of 1 kidney, 1 is coming out of the other kidney.  

Drove home yesterday afternoon.  Drugged and groggy.  



So today at 2pm I get to go to the Urologist.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> going to the doctor ...
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the Indy 500 on Sunday, my lower back started hurting while I was at the race.  After the race (_we were with a group_) drove to Bloomington to spend the night.  About 8pm the pain was moving 'south' and I realized I was having a kidney stone attack (_I've had them before_).
> 
> Went to the IU Medical Hospital
> ... morphine injection, NOPE
> ... fentynol (sp?) injection, MILD HELP
> ... fentynol + Ex Strength Percoset.  After hours of screaming, the pain was mostly relieved but the percocet makes me violently vomit, so that was an added bonus to make the weekend extra fun and exciting.
> 
> CT Scan says I got the golden ticket.  I am in the process of passing 3, yes 3 large (6mm) kidney stones.  2 are moving out of 1 kidney, 1 is coming out of the other kidney.
> 
> Drove home yesterday afternoon.  Drugged and groggy.
> 
> 
> 
> So today at 2pm I get to go to the Urologist.



Been there, done that 

I feel your pain.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Yes BTDT myself. That sucks


----------



## Melensdad

Schedualing surgery for tomorrow.  2 stones on the left are 7mm, right one is a 6mm.  Very low chance of passing, high chance of problems if not removed.  Apparently bilateral obstruction is a bad thing!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Schedualing surgery for tomorrow.  2 stones on the left are 7mm, right one is a 6mm.  Very low chance of passing, high chance of problems if not removed.  Apparently bilateral obstruction is a bad thing!



The last time I had stones they analyzed them. Turns out they were uric acid. The doc put me on Allopurinol, a medication for gout. Been about 5 years no more stones.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ouch. I feel your pain. I had large stones when I was 19. Had lithrotripsy to break them up.


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like tests tomorrow and then surgery on Thursday.

I had Lythotripsy about a decade ago.  This is a big more of a problem.  The stones are not in my kidneys, they have moved down.  1 is in my bladder.  2 others are stuck in the tubes between the kidneys and the bladder.  

Think Roto-Rooter for this surgery.  Hopefully with smaller tools.







NorthernRedneck said:


> Never been a fan of indy cars. Just watched 2 laps of the 500. Nearly fell asleep. Cars running single file with 200 feet in between each car is not my idea of racing. Not surprised to see danica patrick ended her indy career just how she drove nascar. In the wall.



Not me either, but my wife is a former Indy 500 Princess, her family lived in Indianapolis for many years, so ...


----------



## rugerman

Wish you the best of luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## pirate_girl

I just went downstairs to make coffee and found Ty and Ali out on the porch.
He was cleaning up, she was sobbing.

A fox tore through the screen on the porch.
All the ducks are gone.
Not a sign of them anywhere.
There are some wood shavings in the grass down the hill.
Not a trace of anything else.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m so sorry. 

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

It also knocked over a 50lb bag of feed.
I just called the farm store, they sold out of ducks and only have chicks now.
I knew with all the wildlife out here, those poor little things should have been in the basement.

I don't know that it wasn't a coyote or maybe a raccoon?


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I’m so sorry.
> 
> Jim



I don't know what we're going to tell Maddie.


----------



## pirate_girl

My Grandparents had chickens.
I recall my Grandpa telling me that a fox will kill just for the sake of killing.
Ty seems to think it was a coon or coyote.

He's telling Maddie that the ducks went to live on the pond and woods with their new family.
She'll accept and understand that.

We've also decided to postpone her birthday party until Saturday.
That's going to be better anyway, as it's supposed to rain today.

Wow, what a morning.


----------



## FrancSevin

I have a customer refusing to pay complaining about late delivery that was his fault.  Nothing wrong with the product, he just wants a discount.  I also have a machine down for two weeks and so far no solution to get it running again.

 But, and I mean this sincerely PG, neither of these compare to disappointment or heartbreak of a child,  That is a tough day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> My Grandparents had chickens.
> I recall my Grandpa telling me that a fox will kill just for the sake of killing.
> Ty seems to think it was a coon or coyote.



Around here that most likely would be a racoon although I'm surprised it didn't try some of the duck food.  They love pelletized dog and cat food.  Foxes and coyotes don't usually come that close to our house, with fresh people and dog smells, unless they are sick or starving.  It's like the house has about a 30 yard exclusion zone.  A racoon on the other hand, like your grandpa's fox, will kill everything just for the fun of it.  I saw a neighbor's hen house after a coon got in and killed every hen that he had by biting the heads off and just leaving then laying there.  He got it two nights later.  


I hope everything gets quietened down and doesn't detract from Maddie's birthday.  Every one is precious at that age.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Francis and Frank.
Ali found a farm store in Bowling Green that are holding 9 Pekin ducks.
She's going to go get them this afternoon.
At night, they will be coming inside to be safe in the basement.
The nice man down the road is coming to repair the screen.
He farms the field east of the property.
He too said it was likely a coon.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Importing ducks from Bowling Green. Who would have thought  

Glad things are coming back together.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Francis and Frank.
> Ali found a farm store in Bowling Green that are holding 9 Pekin ducks.
> She's going to go get them this afternoon.
> At night, they will be coming inside to be safe in the basement.
> The nice man down the road is coming to repair the screen.
> He farms the field east of the property.
> He too said it was likely a coon.



PG; Today must be the day for happy solutions. Glad to hear it went better for you and Maddie.


As for my challenges today,,,;
I found a $1,500 electronic part stuffed in the back of the shop. Under a pile sheet metal. I have been trying to find one E-bay or from electronic power equipment dealers. Most of what's there is junk or unreliable & needing a rebuild.  This was NIB. Took several hours to install and power up and tune.  But, my mystery machine problem is solved.

To top off the day, three trucks backed up with new work toady.

My crew has work for the next 6 weeks.

And I have all the lines up and running

Now, if I could just get a check from that butthead.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> PG; Today must be the day for happy solutions. Glad to hear it went better for you and Maddie.
> 
> 
> As for my challenges today,,,;
> I found a $1,500 electronic part stuffed in the back of the shop. Under a pile sheet metal. I have been trying to find one E-bay or from electronic power equipment dealers. Took several hours to install and power up but, my mystery machine problem is solved.
> 
> To top off the day, three trucks backed up with new work toady.
> 
> My crew has work for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> And I have all the lines up and running
> 
> Now, if I could just get a check from that butthead.



Franc, sounds like both you and PG are headed for a better finish to the day


----------



## Melensdad

Wow, sorry to hear about the bad days others have had.  

Hope your days get better.

Not bad here.  I went to the clinic and got my pre-op tests done.  Outpatient surgery scheduled for tomorrow morning.  Procedure is supposed to last 1 hour.  Doctor is hoping to get both obstructions removed.  If not then I have to go back again.  The hospital, I believe only as a precaution, suggested I plan to stay the night despite the fact that this is supposed to be outpatient.

Home resting, not in much pain.


----------



## zekeusa

Best of luck with your surgery. Hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> It also knocked over a 50lb bag of feed.
> I just called the farm store, they sold out of ducks and only have chicks now.
> I knew with all the wildlife out here, those poor little things should have been in the basement.
> 
> I don't know that it wasn't a coyote or maybe a raccoon?



I have heard raccoons kill chickens and ducks. Not to eat. Just because I guess. You would think a fox would eat them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It wasn't me. Honestly. Lmao. (As much as I curse ducks)


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup.
Things are back in control.
Screen is mended, Ali enroute with new ducks which are going directly into the basement.
Ty is home early grilling dogs.
The kiddos are tucked in.
Maddie got to open 2 birthday presents before bed.

It stormed like crazy around 5pm.
NOAA said it was the remnants of the tropical storm.
I believe it.

Good luck with the surgery, Bob.
Thanks again guys for being family while I am enjoying the at times wild ride with my family lol


----------



## pirate_girl

The newbies are home!

All safe and sound.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The newbies are home!
> 
> All safe and sound.



Looking good!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I  have just one question pg. 

https://youtu.be/jofNR_WkoCE

Or does he say "yum yum yum yum yum yum yum!"

Lmao. Couldn't resist.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> I  have just one question pg.
> 
> https://youtu.be/jofNR_WkoCE
> 
> Or does he say "yum yum yum yum yum yum yum!"
> 
> Lmao. Couldn't resist.



I haven't seen that video in years.  It hasn't got any better in the interim but in this context, it is funny.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> I  have just one question pg.
> 
> https://youtu.be/jofNR_WkoCE
> 
> Or does he say "yum yum yum yum yum yum yum!"
> 
> Lmao. Couldn't resist.


Oh hahaha very funny 

It was a coon.
Late last night, Ty went out to smoke and there the fat little SOB was, right outside the screen lurking for more snacks.

They are all happy and eating/drinking well.
These are more skittish than the others were.
About a week older too.
The browns are khaki campbells.

I've got my fave already.
The little guy with the long bill and skinny neck.
I've named him Kiwi.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

But which one is named dinner?  [emoji848]

Today's first task was doing more body filler work on the ford. Then physio. This afternoon was a trip to home depot for wood for a fence at camp. Yesterday I ordered a new shed for camp. We just had one of those cheap small metal ones. The roof leaks on it. It's small. And a dead tree fell on it last winter. I've cursed it since I built it 4 years ago. So we went with an 8x7 pvc shed. It was on sale.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> But which one is named dinner?  [emoji848]



None.
Of the nine, 3 are going to Ali's cousin and her boyfriend.
He's a farmer in Henry Co. 
Kiwi is mine allllll mine.
Lol


----------



## Melensdad

I'm out of the hospital, peeing blood and gravel bits while screaming.

Both of the LEFT side stones were removed.

Right side is impacted in the tube.  I have to go back after I heal and do this again.  They will try to laser it out.  If that fails they will cut my back open and manually cut out the stone.  

Yup, I got the golden ticket!


----------



## pirate_girl

Dayum Bob, you're certainly having a time of it.
Speedy recovery.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Feel better Bob!

Hope the laser works next time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ouch. I can feel the pain.


----------



## Melensdad

They got out the big bits but I got to have the special pleasure of passing this after the drugs wore off ��

Bare in mind they scraped, clawed and scratched their way up and down my urinary tract with a camera and laser and claw leaving me scared and bleeding AND then sent me home to pee this out. 

I should be playing Lotto

Maybe I’ll take a bunch of scratch off lottery tickets with for the next go around when the go after the other side


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh God, that made me feel sympathy pains lol
That's huge!


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Oh God, that made me feel sympathy pains lol
> That's huge!



That is just the scraps and bits of something was much larger ?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Omg. That brings back memories. I had a tube inserted through the urinary tract to bypass the block until I had lithrotripsy. I can still feel the pain of when they hauled it out.


----------



## pirate_girl

Reminds me of that damn gall stone that got stuck in my stent.
I know I posted a pic of it somewhere on here.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Reminds me of that damn gall stone that got stuck in my stent.
> I know I posted a pic of it somewhere on here.




NO pictures please!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> NO pictures please!



Not even of Kiwi?
Hehe..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Not even of Kiwi?
> Hehe..




Thanks, Kiwi is appropriate.  Other things not so much . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Let's see. Since 6am I've made 5 lunches for kids. Gotten them up fed and off to school. Brought cooper in for his shots. Quickly dropped him off at home and went to the gym. Went for coffee with the gym crew afterwards. Now getting an oil change on the truck. Then I'll head home to get ready for camp.

I'm building a fence this weekend.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been on the go since 7am.
Time to rest for a while.
Trying to get all the t's crossed and i's dotted for this party tomorrow.
Whew!


----------



## FrancSevin

Had to rebuild an Onan collector ring set for one of the packaging lines today.  Lots of brass rings, insulators and brass screws.  All of which must be assembled perfectly or when you turn on the power ,,;you get sparks, ozone and smoke.

 It has been my experience whenever the black smoke leaves the machine, it no longer works.

 After fumbling with tiny parts using crude tools and arthritic fingers, I hit the switch.  To my surprise, it worked the first time.!!

 Now all we have to do is open and reprocess the 20,000 packages done WRONG!


----------



## Melensdad

So far it’s been a Vicodin and Percoset sort of a day.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Had a doctor visit today for a follow up from the broken hip I suffered on 5/14. They took all the staples out and re-bandaged the incision sites. PT had gotten me to the point that I could walk around the house with the walker or a cane. I have tried walking without any assistance, but let's just say I'm not ready for that unless there is something nearby for me to grasp. He's had me walking up and down the basement stairs if I ever need to. That's where my computer room is, but since it's a laptop, I just brought it upstairs.
Anyway the Doc was impressed at how well I have progressed in 3 weeks. Incision sites looked great. Two x-rays were taken to make sure everything was still lined up and what-not. He keeps calling me a show off for how well I'm doing.
I've never had staples before. I heard all kinds of horror stories about the pain when removing them. Out of 16 staples I only felt them pull three out. That felt like someone just pulled a hair out of your head. 
Have another appointment in 4 weeks. The trick is just keeping mobile to keep the joints from getting stiff. Daily exercises are a must. Still uncomfortable at nights trying to find a position that doesn't hurt.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like you're going to get back on your feet again very soon, Jerry.
That's good news, good report too!


----------



## darroll

Logging in to throw some of the old members off guard...
Hi all...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> So far it’s been a Vicodin and Percoset sort of a day.



I can imagine. Getting any better?


----------



## pirate_girl

darroll said:


> Logging in to throw some of the old members off guard...
> Hi all...



And just where have you been little Darroll? 
Lol
Welcome back!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> It has been my experience whenever the black smoke leaves the machine, it no longer works.



First thing my mentor taught me was don’t let the smoke out!  It’s next to impossible to put it all back in.


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> I can imagine. Getting any better?



Yes but...

Peeing less blood, hurting less when I pee.  Peeing a good stream.  So all that is very good news.

Right side/kidney area pain is worse.  Swollen but not infected, so that is good too.

Supposed to go to the funeral for my aunt tomorrow.  Can't see anyway that I can make it there.  Its an hour each way.  Figure I'd be there for a couple hours minimum.  Just don't see that 4+ hours of activity is a possibility at this point.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Not even of Kiwi?
> Hehe..



Pictures of Kiwi are much much better.


----------



## pirate_girl

As long as we're talking ailments, surgery and recoveries.
I banged the #$^&**:"' out of my knee on the door jamb coming down the stairs.
Yes I cussed, silently ..however... 
Ice on the goose egg.

I'll be 'reet.
Tomorrow it's gonna really be attractive!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> As long as we're talking ailments, surgery and recoveries.
> I banged the #$^&**:"' out of my knee on the door jamb coming down the stairs.
> Yes I cussed, silently ..however...
> Ice on the goose egg.
> 
> I'll be 'reet.
> Tomorrow it's gonna really be attractive!



You’re supposed to center door openings not drift to the side 

Seriously that had to hurt like h e double hockey sticks.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was carrying Elaina down the stairs.
I always carry her in my left arm and hang onto the rail, walking down sideways.
Right at the bottom, second to last step.

Another time she and I slid down together.
Held on to her for dear life.
Like we were stair sledding. Lol


----------



## darroll

pirate_girl said:


> And just where have you been little Darroll?
> Lol
> Welcome back!


Thanks little Pirate: Hanging around on the net and trying to figure out why all the complaining about our Prez. (on the conservative web sites) 
Had some medical issues. My doctor called me a fluke for not responding to the medication like everyone else.. Bill was $180.000.00. I paid ten grand. Heart electricians are expensive. Good insurance in 2011.
Doing yard work and worrying the libs and having fun. Same wife, same kids, same house.. Nothing new.
Whats new with you?


----------



## pirate_girl

What's new? 
Geez, where do I begin?
I'll send you a long PM soon.
There is a lot to tell since you were here last.


Right now I'm watching PBS 39.
Joe Bonamassa in concert.
Oh how I love that man.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I spent the afternoon working on my S-I-Ls 5th wheel.  On her way back from Georgia, the road was pretty rough and a whole bunch of trim "fell" off.  How they build these things is an absolute disgrace.  Firing a hundred brads through particle board in to particle board isn't going to hold up much in a house on wheels rolling down the highway.  I got the hard part done today.  If it comes down again, it's going to take the whole wall with it.  


A couple of afternoons next week and I should be done.  

I got to go to bed now.  I'm playing in a washer tournament tomorrow, in 95° temperatures, and my partner is already fast asleep.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gnite. I'm feeling pretty darn good. A fine time tonight. Nice to have a campfire at camp again


----------



## EastTexFrank

That's a good going fire!!!!

I miss camping.  Our new motorhome is sitting in the driveway … unused.  We've only made one short trip in almost 2 months.  Life keeps getting in the way.  That and the fact that I need a class "B" endorsement to my license to legally drive it.  A lot, if not most, of the people don't bother but I'm going to attend to it next week.  Next week is going to be busy!!!!

Off to the washer tournament.  It's supposed to hit 97°.  I'm hoping for an early elimination so I can get back to the A/C.


----------



## pirate_girl

This afternoon is Maddie's birthday party at the other Grandparents place.
The weather is going to be perfect for it.
She's going to love what's in store for her.


My knee feels ok today.
The bang to my patella left a lot of bruising behind.


----------



## Melensdad

Not a lot of excitement here.

I pooped.  Normally something I do daily, typically multiple times.  But since the whole kidney adventure started this one is the first poop in several days.  Side effects of pain meds is constipation, not sure that I am/was constipated as I really haven't been eating much by way of solid food for the past several days.  

Reason to celebrate I suppose 


On the bright side, so far the pain in my right side is very mild, not really pain, more just like a bit of pressure so I know something is there but not so much that it really bothers me.  Oh and I actually slept last night.  Went to bed about 8:30pm, dozed a bit on and off, finally fell sound asleep sometime before 10 and slept until 5:30am today.  Took Mitty outside, went back to bed and fell back to sleep until 8am.  I think the reduced pain allowed for more rest.

And no pain meds so far today, so another good thing, at least for now 


Missing the funeral of my Aunt Emily.  I reached out to my cousins and sent word of my situation and passed along my love for their mom and that she is in my thoughts.  Would have liked to have attended.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was supposed to pick up the birthday cake on the way to the party.
No no no, of course it did not happen that way.
The woman who made it called and said she's going to drop it off on the way to her nephew's game practice.
So, I'm scrambling, watching the driveway, then Ali took Maddie upstairs until I examined it, put it back in the box and paid the woman. 

It's in the trunk of my car until party time.
Thank goodness it's a nice cool day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fabulous day.
We all came home exhausted.
I took some pics.
Waaay too many. Lol
I'll share a few.
The cat Zelda and dog Marley got in on the action.


----------



## Melensdad

Yesterday was a no pain pill day.

Today was a pain pill day.

I'm getting pretty bored sitting around the house, get fatigued easily, can't really lift much, so hard to do anything other than sit/lay around the house. Next surgery is June 12, actually wish I could do it soon and get this mess over so I can heal and get back to life.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Careful Bob. You're starting to complain as much as me. [emoji14]

I'm feeling damned sore today after building that fence yesterday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been busy helping with the ducks, mowing, watching Ty setting traps- both the long steel trap box type for coon, and an ancient rusted one that he said will work on fox or coyotes...then reheating leftovers/cooking, cleaning and 2 hrs of hospice care.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rushed home from camp this morning after packing up in the rain.  Volunteered to raise funds for our scouts group for next year.  We did a 2 hour time slot at a box store asking for donations.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Waited until late afternoon until I started to mow.  Didn't finish but I'll get it done tomorrow afternoon.

Got my full dose of the sun yesterday at the washer tournament.  Geez, it was hot.  We played three games and did okay until we ran in to the future finalists and lost a close game 96 to 42.    Honestly, one of the guys on the team that beat us was about 6' 8" and had the longest arms I have ever seen.  He was almost a knuckle dragger.  He would stand, lean forward , reach out and almost drop the washer into any hole that he wanted.  The only reason that they didn't win the tournament was that they were drinking beer, and lots of it, in 97° temperatures.  By the time the final came round neither of them could stand steady enough to get the washers anywhere near the hole.  Two youngish kids, early 20s, won the $650 first prize.  My wife and I didn't win squat, didn't even get a T-shirt, but we had lots of fun although we were glad when it was over and could get cleared up, everything packed away and head home for a cold shower.  We'll do better next year.  We raised over $4K for our Rotary club.


----------



## rugerman

Time to mow the yard again ,if it doesn’t rain me out again.


----------



## Doc

EastTexFrank said:


> Waited until late afternoon until I started to mow.  Didn't finish but I'll get it done tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Got my full dose of the sun yesterday at the washer tournament.  Geez, it was hot.  We played three games and did okay until we ran in to the future finalists and lost a close game 96 to 42.    Honestly, one of the guys on the team that beat us was about 6' 8" and had the longest arms I have ever seen.  He was almost a knuckle dragger.  He would stand, lean forward , reach out and almost drop the washer into any hole that he wanted.  The only reason that they didn't win the tournament was that they were drinking beer, and lots of it, in 97° temperatures.  By the time the final came round neither of them could stand steady enough to get the washers anywhere near the hole.  Two youngish kids, early 20s, won the $650 first prize.  My wife and I didn't win squat, didn't even get a T-shirt, but we had lots of fun although we were glad when it was over and could get cleared up, everything packed away and head home for a cold shower.  We'll do better next year.  We raised over $4K for our Rotary club.


Never heard of a 'washer tournament'.   Do you have pics of the game?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've only mowed once. Might do it again today. Only takes me 10 mins to do with the riding mower. 

Only a couple of appointments today. Scouts this evening. We're going on a scout camp this weekend.


----------



## luvs

3 outages, 5 angry call-ins to my providers, lack of phone/t.v./ 'puter,-- cannot snooze- my eyes sting, & chitty lmn is my best channel as yet-- shandy 4 my morning dining-- & some jagov is mowing my pavement-- he's mowing my pavement--


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Never heard of a 'washer tournament'.   Do you have pics of the game?




Nope but it is a yard game played on an inclined board with 3 holes in it.  You stand about 10 feet away and lob 3 washers  trying to get them in to the holes.  Each of the holes has a different points score, 1, 3 and 5.  Both you and partner throw 3 washers each every round and there are 10 rounds in a game.  High score wins.

That's how we do it but the rules can be pretty fluid.  It's just a fun day for all the family but it can get pretty serious.  You'd be surprised how many people play down in Texas.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali is out finishing the mowing that Ty started yesterday.
It takes hours.
I'm watching the wee ones until she finishes.
Then Miss Maddie goes to Grammy Tammy's studio for her 3 year pictures.

The steel box trap caught a ground hog.
That was released.
We're hoping for the coon or fox to find it's way in there for the burger snack.
The other trap, ye old conibear, not sure if something found it's way into that one or not.
Didn't get a chance to ask Ty this morning.
I did note the nest where the baby jay was is now on the ground.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> As long as we're talking ailments, surgery and recoveries.
> I banged the #$^&**:"' out of my knee on the door jamb coming down the stairs.
> Yes I cussed, silently ..however...
> Ice on the goose egg.
> 
> I'll be 'reet.
> Tomorrow it's gonna really be attractive!



Ouch PG! I have a pain on the left side just below my rib cage. It may have been caused by sleeping on the couch! But it's been two weeks and it's not going away.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Ouch PG! I have a pain on the left side just below my rib cage. It may have been caused by sleeping on the couch! But it's been two weeks and it's not going away.



Are you still sleeping on the couch?
That would kill my back lol


----------



## zekeusa

EastTexFrank said:


> Nope but it is a yard game played on an inclined board with 3 holes in it.  You stand about 10 feet away and lob 3 washers  trying to get them in to the holes.  Each of the holes has a different points score, 1, 3 and 5.  Both you and partner throw 3 washers each every round and there are 10 rounds in a game.  High score wins.
> 
> That's how we do it but the rules can be pretty fluid.  It's just a fun day for all the family but it can get pretty serious.  You'd be surprised how many people play down in Texas.



Yes, I have played that game, but with three wooden boxes that have one hole in them on the top slightly bigger than the washer which is about 4" in diameter. You toss the washer and try to get it in the hole. It's a bar(drinking) game.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Are you still sleeping on the couch?
> That would kill my back lol



Yes, I am still on the couch because my wonderful dog chewed every bit of the mattress fabric cover off the bed, making a big pile on the floor and made his own bed out of it. All that is left are the bare springs! Good Boy!


----------



## zekeusa

I haven't bought a new bed yet because I have to fix the bedroom door that he ripped off the hinges. I'm thinking of getting a steel one. It's a good thing I love him!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ooooo.....That'd be a case of "Here boy, let's go hunting".  Two go out, only one comes back.


----------



## pirate_girl

As much as I love dogs and cats, dogs better..
No way would I allow one to tear up.
Uh uh.. no way Jose'.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> As much as I love dogs and cats, dogs better..
> No way would I allow one to tear up.
> Uh uh.. no way Jose'.



Well I refuse to kennel him. So I gave him his own bedroom. I have to make certain concessions having this breed. I knew that going in. Tag sale furniture anyway. I can get more. People throw out nicer stuff. He's a lot better now that he's grown up a bit and I had his nuts removed.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Well I refuse to kennel him. So I gave him his own bedroom. I have to make certain concessions having this breed. I knew that going in. Tag sale furniture anyway. I can get more. People throw out nicer stuff. He's a lot better now that he's grown up a bit and I had his nuts removed.


Did he stay home alone while you were gone?

I'm enjoying the lovely weather.
Saw a fox up on the back hill with some thing, maybe a rabbit not sure.
Anyway, there's a trap baited... muwahahaha!


----------



## rugerman

When I was 9-10 years old someone gave us a bird dog puppy, she was a ok bird dog but when ever I had friends over and we were playing chase or just running around she would run up behind whoever was chasing me, grab them by the ankle and stop, never bit hard enough to break the skin, but bloodied a few noses. One day my dad told me to take her for a walk in the woods and take my 22 pistol, and that she did not need to return, she didn’t.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> The steel box trap caught a ground hog.
> That was released.
> We're hoping for the coon or fox to find it's way in there for the burger snack.




That box trap is the same type that I use for coons, possums and other night visitors to the house.  I've never heard of anyone using hamburger to bait it though.  Me?  I use dog or cat kibble.  They really love kibble.  I leave some out in a bowl for a couple of nights until they find it and then move the bowl into the trap.  It works pretty good.


What are you going to do with it if you trap it?  Racoons are smart.  If you catch it and release it, release it many miles away from the house.  They are territorial and will find their way back if they can.  If it does, you may never be able to trap it again.  As I said, they're smart.


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't know Frank, but as pissed as Ty was over losing the first batch of ducklings, I wouldn't be surprised if trapped, he takes it caged and all and lowers it into the pond.
Gurgle, gurgle.. the end.
There is a chain or something attached to it on the top.
I'll go out and take a close up of it later.


----------



## pirate_girl

The trap.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> The trap.
> View attachment 100443



Yup, that's the same as mine.  A word of caution from the man that trapped a skunk (that's a whole other story), make sure what you're trying to get in there.  After the skunk experience I set up a couple of el cheapo game cameras to see exactly what I'm dealing with before I bait the trap.  Good luck.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took a drive to the border this morning to pick up an exhaust silencer for the side by side. I'd be working on it now except my back is done for the day.  Our foster home worker is stopping by later for a 90 day visit. Just a regular mandatory check up.


----------



## zekeusa

No, He gets boarded at the "Doggie Spa". I never leave him home alone when I travel. They take good care of him. Groom him if he needs it, run and play. He loves going there! He eats better than I do. I want him around for as long as possible. He's my baby!


----------



## tiredretired

Went to Walmart to pick up some cleaning supplies for my truck and got to sit and watch a DEA drug bust.  About 10 DEA agents stormed in on two vehicles parked way out by themselves.  They had three drug heads on the ground in no time at all.  AR's and pistols drawn.  Everyone wearing masks for the assholes who need to record it with a cell phone.  

In the store 15 minutes tops and when I got back to my truck everyone gone and the two vehicles towed away.    Three less of those assholes on the streets today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had planned to take the girls to the Toledo zoo,  but the weather is too iffy.

We had lunch out and shopped instead.

Nothing got in the trap last night.
Even with a can of tuna and peanut butter crackers- nothing.

Me and dem lunch ladies.
Ali caught me doing the chip and salsa slam


----------



## pirate_girl

Jim, look what Ty brought home.
This makes number 6.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Jim, look what Ty brought home.
> This makes number 6.
> 
> View attachment 100480



National really made some good stuff!

I had a NC-300 and later a NC-303 with the converter cabinet with all 3 converters. Ran circles around everything but the Collins 75A4. 

(Ask Ty to translate  )

Hows Kiwi and all the quack-quacks?


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> National really made some good stuff!
> 
> I had a NC-300 and later a NC-303 with the converter cabinet with all 3 converters. Ran circles around everything but the Collins 75A4.
> 
> (Ask Ty to translate  )
> 
> Hows Kiwi and all the quack-quacks?


He said to tell you he's going to buy a Collins next.
He wants a green one with tags, like they used in the Army, he says.

The ducks are growing like crazy and getting spoiled.
Kiwi thinks I'm his Mama


----------



## pirate_girl

All lit up. 
It's got a really smooth and clear tone.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> He said to tell you he's going to buy a Collins next.
> He wants a green one with tags, like they used in the Army, he says.



I had a 51S1 while I was in College. Friend let me use it for a while.  I like the S line. Hope he finds the model he wants. 



pirate_girl said:


> The ducks are growing like crazy and getting spoiled.
> Kiwi thinks I'm his Mama



:


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I had a 51S1 while I was in College. Friend let me use it for a while.  I like the S line. Hope he finds the model he wants.
> 
> 
> 
> :



Oh he'll find something.


The duckies are sleeping right now.
I'll get a few pics of me and Kiwi tomorrow.


----------



## Melensdad

Welp, up at 3am for no good reason.

On the bright side I had a fairly active day yesterday and ZERO pain meds, so that is good.  

Went to the fencing club with the intent of unlocking the doors and leaving ... ended up staying.  Last night was lesson night with a guest coach.  I figured I'd let him in and he could run the show, I'd just come back at the end to lock up.  But I stayed.  Didn't actually do anything other than talk to the students.  Mostly while sitting down.  Very little of the talking had much to do with fencing, mostly just chit chat.  So I was out of the house from 5pm to 9:30pm.  

Still having kidney pain on the right side, that is just a constant that has not gone away, but its intensity is unpredictable.  Bad at times, mild to moderate most of the time.  It didn't act up all all last evening so I consider it a win.  

Not sure what I am going to do today but since I got up 2 hours ago and its pre-dawn I suspect I might try for a nap?


----------



## 300 H and H

I have several things to get done today.

The one most on my mind is to have my German short hair dog put down by the Vet at 1:30 this after noon.

He has had cancer for 4 or more years, and it has finally gotten to the point that he is not enjoying life like he was. 

Tough day, but one that will end the suffering. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry to hear. Never easy losing a pet.

Today's first task is going to the gym as soon as the kids are gone. I might go afterwards to drool over new trucks. I was almost 100% convinced to buy new but our ford dealership has a 2013 f250 with only 17k kms on it.


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> I have several things to get done today.
> 
> The one most on my mind is to have my German short hair dog put down by the Vet at 1:30 this after noon.
> 
> He has had cancer for 4 or more years, and it has finally gotten to the point that he is not enjoying life like he was.
> 
> Tough day, but one that will end the suffering.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


My heart is with you today sweetheart.
I miss Gretchen every single day.

I've been very busy all morning.
Ali didn't sleep well last night, so I'm taking over while she naps.

I see my hospice fellas later in the afternoon.
Otherwise a quiet day ( hopefully).

I think we're zooing this weekend.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Decided to work on the body work on the truck after the gym. Passenger side cab corner is now bondo'd and rock guarded. Next is prime and paint.


----------



## zekeusa

Washing the floor at work. If he wants to pay me to wash it I will. Screw it. Trying to repair a acrylic display case. It has crappy plastic hinges on the door that broke when it slipped out of my hand and hit the floor. (my fault). Bought some brass? (chinese) ones at the hardware store. Had to grind off the plastic ones very carefully. Very exciting!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Decided to work on the body work on the truck after the gym. Passenger side cab corner is now bondo'd and rock guarded. Next is prime and paint.


Done one side. It's good from far but far from good. Does the job.  Tomorrow I'll pick up some more rock guard for the rocker panels and tackle the other side. Just needs some finishing touches on the bondo then prime and paint.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just watched #8 from 2nd season of The Handmaid's Tale.
So it's NOT a Netflix show after all.
Its Hulu.
Now I feel better.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Decided to work on the body work on the truck after the gym. Passenger side cab corner is now bondo'd and rock guarded. Next is prime and paint.



Just finished cleaning up some surface rust on Blackie. Mostly along the rockers. Love that rock guard paint.  I use it from a company called SEM.  Comes in a rattle can. Good stuff and it covers a multitude of sins.  It's a never ending battle in the rust belt.  Then DA'd the truck with Chemical Guys Orange Hex logic Pads and Meguiars M105 Ultra Cut Compound.  Black is beautiful on a buffed truck.


----------



## tiredretired

zekeusa said:


> Washing the floor at work. *If he wants to pay me to wash it I will. Screw it. *Trying to repair a acrylic display case. It has crappy plastic hinges on the door that broke when it slipped out of my hand and hit the floor. (my fault). Bought some brass? (chinese) ones at the hardware store. Had to grind off the plastic ones very carefully. Very exciting!



My Dad always said that it all pays the same whether you are marching or fighting.  Good advice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty just had the ducks on the pond.
They stay in a group whether in or out.

I'm grilling huge pork steaks and doing foil pack taters and onions.

One of the ducks isn't going to make it.
She's slow and lethargic, sits by herself. 
2nd pic, in the corner.

My darling Kiwi is in the bottom pic.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Ty just had the ducks on the pond.
> They stay in a group whether in or out.
> 
> I'm grilling huge pork steaks and doing foil pack taters and onions.
> 
> One of the ducks isn't going to make it.
> She's slow and lethargic, sits by herself.
> 2nd pic, in the corner.
> 
> My darling Kiwi is in the bottom pic.
> 
> View attachment 100501
> 
> View attachment 100502
> 
> View attachment 100503



Yummy, yummy!!   The pork & taters, not the ducks.


----------



## pirate_girl

The only yummy yummy about the ducks will be eggs.

Thanks, Butch.
It was good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's our provincial elections today. I just went and voted. Gotta do my part to oust the liberal stronghold on this province.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lulu duck didn't make it through the night.
Ty buried her under the pine tree by the other garage.
The other's are thriving tho.

I'm getting things in order for when Ali has her knee surgery next week.
We're going to try to do fun things with the kids this weekend because she's going to be laid up for weeks.

I'm planning easy meals, talked to her Mother about getting her to therapy sessions after.
I'll be doing care to the surgery sites.
As well as being in charge of laundry, housework - everything.
Arrrrgh!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Lulu duck didn't make it through the night.
> Ty buried her under the pine tree by the other garage.



Sorry to hear about Lulu.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks,Jim.
I'm no expert, but it seemed like the others were bullying her.
She didn't like the pond much either.

It's going to start heating up again.
I'm hoping the weather behaves itself for the zoo trip.

I'm planning to make a huge lasagna tonight.
Getting myself primed for "throw it in and forget about it" meals for a while.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's our provincial elections today. I just went and voted. Gotta do my part to oust the liberal stronghold on this province.



Hope you are successful!

Our primaries are next Tuesday. I’m scheduled for surgery Monday so I voted absentee today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's looking like a conservative majority government. People have had enough of the liberals. Especially with the hydro scandals up here. We pay the highest hydro rates in north America. Yet we have plenty of extra hydro produced which our liberal government turns around and sells to the states at a profit. Then they've basically declared our province a sanctuary for refugees. Meaning they come here illegally get free healthcare education etc and are housed in hotels and given food and spending money. All on our dime.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like the UK.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Sounds like the UK.



And the liberal strongholds here


----------



## zekeusa

TiredRetired said:


> My Dad always said that it all pays the same whether you are marching or fighting.  Good advice.



Yep, I washed and scrubbed, hosed it down with hot water! Came out nice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After physio I did some running of errands. Got basic groceries. My wife normally does this as it knocks me on my a$$.  Worked on the driver side cab corner on the truck. Body filler sanded and rock guard sprayed everywhere on the rocker panels. Once it dries I'll be giving it a coat of paint. 

This evening is Evan's grade 8 graduation.


----------



## tiredretired

Did some mowing and then some brush hogging.  Then washed the truck.  Cooked burgers on the Weber and now ready to take a nap.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> This evening is Evan's grade 8 graduation.



CONGRATULATIONS EVAN!


----------



## pirate_girl

Very tired Mommy and Kiwi


----------



## pirate_girl

WASHINGTON CAPITALS!!!!!!!!
whoooooo hoooo!


----------



## EastTexFrank

This morning I drove to the fish farm to pick up 13 bags of fish for the lake.  Essentially, it was 300 small Florida bass, in the 3" to 4" range, and thousands of bait fish.  I hope that I live long enough to catch something worthwhile.

Spent most of the afternoon putting them in the lake.  I only lost a few in transit.  Darn, it was hot down there.  Not a breathe of wind but I got it done.  

After I had cooled off a bit I went over to the farm to work on my S-I-Ls RV.  I didn't get much done as my S-I-L wanted to talk.  She had a optometrist appointment this morning and got some bad news.  She has corneal degeneration and cataracts that is going to need surgery.  So, I spent a lot of time just sitting there, drinking coffee, and listening.

When I did get to work I couldn't find the tool that I needed.  I have tools at the RV, tools in the car and tools in the shop at the house.  I can't keep track of where everything is but it certainly wasn't where I wanted it to be.  Ah well!!  I got a little bit done and there is almost tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 100560
> 
> Very tired Mommy and Kiwi
> 
> View attachment 100561


[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Roast Duck 101

There's a world of intense flavor to be discovered when you choose to roast a duck instead of taking the tried-and-true path with chicken. Yet many cooks find duck intimidating.

The reason, in a word, is fat. Ducks wear a thick coat of it, and fatty skin is not a pretty prospect. Not to worry. After using our guide to roasting a duck, you'll have a crisp, bronzed bird ready for carving. Some of the duck fat will baste the meat. The rest of this liquid gold can be spooned off to cook with in the future (think roasted vegetables or duck confit).

A word about the varieties of duck most commonly available: Muscovy very often has a strong flavor that tends toward gamy, while the Pekin, or Long Island, is milder. Whichever bird you choose, it will be a delectable departure from the usual dinner.

Tools and Materials1 whole duck (5 to 6 pounds)Coarse salt and freshly ground pepperRoasted Sweet Potatoes and Parsnips with Chili Powder (optional)Orange Marmalade Pan Sauce (optional)Kitchen shears or a sharp paring knifeRoasting panCarving knifeRoast Duck 101 How-To

1. Line bottom of oven with foil to catch any spatters. Preheat oven to 425 degrees with rack in second-lowest position. Rinse duck in cold water; pat dry with paper towels. Use kitchen shears or a sharp paring knife to cut away fatty deposits and excess skin around neck area and just inside the bird's cavity.

2. Cut through last joint of wings to remove wing tips, and place them in roasting pan with neck (which is usually included with giblets by the butcher). Place wing tips and neck in a large roasting pan fitted with a rack.

3. Hold a narrow paring knife almost flat against duck's skin and make shallow pricks everywhere but drumsticks. Don't forget the areas where the thighs join the body. Score skin of breast in a crosshatch pattern. Season inside and outside of duck with pepper and 1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon salt.

4. Use a light touch with paring knife to gently crosshatch skin's top layer on breast side to facilitate release of fat. Be careful not to cut all the way through skin into flesh.

5. Place duck, breast side up, on rack in pan. Roast for 50 minutes.

6. Remove pan from oven. Set duck on rack in a sink or over a towel to catch drips. Spoon off excess fat from pan; strain, and reserve 1/4 cup if making roasted vegetables. Tilt duck to drain, pouring juices from cavity into roasting pan. To ensure even browning, turn duck twice during roasting. Use paper towels to lift bird from pan. Return duck, breast side down, on rack to pan. Roast for 50 minutes.

7. Flip duck, breast side up, and roast until duck registers 165 degree on an instantread thermometer, about 50 minutes more. Let stand for 15 minutes before carving. Spoon off fat from roasting pan (reserve if desired). Carefully tilt duck, and pour accumulated juices from cavity into pan. Reserve neck and wing tips in pan with juices if making pan sauce.

8. After duck has rested, place it breast side down on a carving board, and cut along both sides of backbone.

9. Flip duck breast side up. Slice along ridge of breastbone to remove meat. When you get to the thigh bone, sever the joint. Remove wings if desired.

10. Separate leg quarters from breast. Slice breast into serving pieces. Sever joint between leg and thigh.

11. Serve duck with roasted vegetables, and drizzle with pan sauce.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji6][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> 
> Roast Duck 101
> 
> ...



I love roast DUCK

Also love roast GOOSE

Both have a flavor that is just different enough from chicken that they make for a wonderful meal and are no harder to cook than a chicken.  Not exactly like cooking a chicken because both have a lot more fat and both are all dark meat instead of a mix of white meat/dark meat.  But while different to cook, neither are actually harder to cook.  

And your post reminds me, I have a half dozen goose breasts in the freezer from hunting season ... hmmm


----------



## pirate_girl

We actually had duck this past Thanksgiving.
I don't think I could ever eat it again.

Last night when we went down to get them settled, one had jumped out and was running around.
Right over by the sump drain.
That could have been a disaster.

Ty put a board over it.
This evening he's going to make a screen cover.


----------



## tiredretired

My intellectual thoughts on this matter from TR's vast repertoire of meaningless things.  

Q: At what time does a duck wake up? A: At the quack of dawn. 

Q: What do you call a cat that swallows a duck? A: A duck-filled-fatty-pus 

Q: Did you hear about the duck with a drug problem? A: He was a quackhead. 

Q: What do you call a duck that steals? A: A robber ducky. 

Q: What did Detective Duck say to his partner? A: "Let's quack this case!" 

Q: What did the duck say when he dropped the dishes? A: "I hope I didn't quack any!" 

Q: What did the duck say when the waitress came? A: Put it on my bill! 

Q: What do you get when a duck bends over? A: It's Buttquack 

Q: Why are ducks bad drivers? A: Their windshields are qwacked.


----------



## tiredretired

Going to do some cleaning in the attic, take the junk to the transfer station, run errands and then throw a couple nice juicy Rib-Eyes on the Weber.   

Physio is going well with the foot.  My new AFO is working out great and really helped yesterday while brush hogging.  No more limp but the SOB still hurts some.  Gotta be patient and let the boss run the show. She has it under control and takes no prisoners.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've got to go get a prescription, then take the grandies to DQ.
Everything else is go!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's 12:34pm. I've been on the go since 6am already. First time I sat down today. Went to the gym this morning after kids left for school. Came home. Hooked up the flat deck trailer with side by side to bring it down for some minor custom exhaust work. Home now to rest for a bit and pack my bag for the big scout camp this weekend. I'm bringing the side by side to get around. It'll be fun. Supposed to be nice this weekend. 

Oh....I finally have a surgery date for my second hernia. I hit the chopping block on june 20th.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's 12:34pm. I've been on the go since 6am already. First time I sat down today. Went to the gym this morning after kids left for school. Came home. Hooked up the flat deck trailer with side by side to bring it down for some minor custom exhaust work. Home now to rest for a bit and pack my bag for the big scout camp this weekend. I'm bringing the side by side to get around. It'll be fun. Supposed to be nice this weekend.
> 
> Oh....I finally have a surgery date for my second hernia. I hit the chopping block on june 20th.



I loved my time in the Scouts.  Here's a pic of me with Troop #8 Barre, VT.  Pic taken Fourth of July 1961.  I'm the tall kid on the right and that's my best friend right in front of me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty went to the farm store and brought home a 180 gallon horse trough.
And a new waterer.
That should keep them from jumping ship.


----------



## rugerman

Did some pressure washing til my back told me it was time to stop, cooked ribeyes on the grill, now it’s time to put my feet up and chill.


----------



## pirate_girl

Busy day.
Lots of this and that.
Rained, Ali went to a dance recital.
On the way home she's picking up KFC for late dinner.
I'm watching the kiddos.
Right now they're watching Trolls for like the 82nd time, while I try to get laundry caught up.
Ty has had four tows with the wrecker and one with the flatbed.


----------



## luvs

initially, my thoughts say 'accomplish'-- & then i'll un-mute my television & get stuck watching e! channel-- screw dishes & chit-- don't judge-- get that popcorn & we'll binge-watch while typing as one--


----------



## pirate_girl

Busy Sunday morn so far.
Ty has today off (yeah right).
Just as brunch is ready, he gets dispatched to Grand Rapids (Ohio not Michigan).
Fog related crash.

Maddie went to the potty all by herself! Lol
God I made such a fuss over it.
Hopefully this is it! She's 3 and should be trained by now.

Ty trapped a coon and drowned it.
The damn thing somehow opened the porch door and got in the unbaited trap.
He's got a pic of it on his phone.

Meanwhile, brunch anyone?


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Ty trapped a coon and drowned it.
> The damn thing somehow opened the porch door and got in the unbaited trap.



I said they were smart.    Thankfully, not too smart.  

I went out the kitchen door last night about 10:30 and the smell of skunk would gag a maggot.  I grabbed a searchlight and the 20 gauge and went looking.  I found it about 50 yards out in the yard.  As soon as the light hit it, it started running towards me.  I shot it at about 30 yards.  Strange how I can hit a running skunk at 30 yards at night but I can plain ol' miss a 300 pound hog at 130 yards, standing still, in broad daylight, with a rifle.  I need more practice!!!!

Anyhow, I wasn't going to mess with the skunk last night so I got up early this morning to get rid of it.  I dumped it 'way down the back 40 and then headed out to feed the new fish in the lake.  I haven't seen any floating on the surface so I suppose that they've made it through the last three days.  

I don't know what I'm going to do with the rest of the day but I promised myself that I wouldn't feel guilty if I just did nothing.  Hey, even God rested on Sunday!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ewwww!!!!!
After it got in the trap, it reached through the cage and ripped open a bag of trash intended for the burn barrel.


I guess it was on it's back, a big one.
Pic is hard to see well.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> My intellectual thoughts on this matter from TR's vast repertoire of meaningless things.
> 
> Q: At what time does a duck wake up? A: At the quack of dawn.
> 
> Q: What do you call a cat that swallows a duck? A: A duck-filled-fatty-pus
> 
> Q: Did you hear about the duck with a drug problem? A: He was a quackhead.
> 
> Q: What do you call a duck that steals? A: A robber ducky.
> 
> Q: What did Detective Duck say to his partner? A: "Let's quack this case!"
> 
> Q: What did the duck say when he dropped the dishes? A: "I hope I didn't quack any!"
> 
> Q: What did the duck say when the waitress came? A: Put it on my bill!
> 
> Q: What do you get when a duck bends over? A: It's Buttquack
> 
> Q: Why are ducks bad drivers? A: Their windshields are qwacked.




 Have you heard about the duck who bragged he could fly upside down?

 He Quacked Up!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back home from scout camp. Survived the weekend.


----------



## pirate_girl

What is it with these sons of mine and raccoons lately?
One traps and kills them the other says, awww look what we found!


----------



## zekeusa

PG, It looks like Kiwi is keeping an eye on all the others!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> PG, It looks like Kiwi is keeping an eye on all the others!




He does somewhat. 
He's beginning to take on a gray colour more than brown now.
The largest yellow boy is the leader of the pack.
He's turning white more and more every day.
I call him Pekin boy. Lol
They all grow more every time I look at them.
We're going to get a cedar coop for outside.
The farm store has them for around 300 bucks.
Caged windows, nesting areas..like a duck hotel.


----------



## pirate_girl

Pekin boy this morn.
With sonny boy and the girls.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now getting ready to eat greasy @ Vagabond.
Love this place.


----------



## pirate_girl

Fine American dining right there.


----------



## zekeusa

All that food is making me Hungry! Going to Lunch!


----------



## pirate_girl

Had fun!
Took the grandies to an indoor playground.
God was it loud after the kids really started pouring in.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today I am both anticipating and dreading Ali having her knee surgery tomorrow morning.

I love a challenge, but think this is going to come with a few.

Otherwise, a good day is planned.
Everything is caught up as far as housework, plans for the coming weeks ahead, etc...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Understand the anticipation and dreading at the same time. I'm doing the same thing. Surgery next Thursday morning. After what happened to me the last time I have a right to be nervous about it.

Today was the gym program again at 9am. I'll be done that next weds until September.   After the gym I stopped by the ford dealership to try out a 2013 f250 crew cab with only 17k km on it so like new. Nice truck and good price but sadly, my back wouldn't handle it. I could feel every crack and bump in the road right in my back. I'm going to guess a brand new f150 will end up in the driveway before too much longer.


----------



## Melensdad

Recovering from surgery #2.

Surgery went well, and I actually felt pretty good into the evening but by that point all the meds were worn off.  I think I should have taken more pain meds, but I try to stay away as much as possible.  Maybe stayed a bit too far?  Miserable night last night.  Finally knocked myself out with a Percoset at about 4:30, got in 4 straight hours of sleep after that.  

Probably going to nap today.


----------



## tiredretired

Today is the first day since rehab on my foot for a two mile walk.  Figgered I'd get an early start to beat the heat.  Nope.  Already in the 70's with high humidity.  It was hot.  Foot did OK. Wore the OrthoSleeve and the AFO. Not pain free, by a stretch, but coming along.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm looking forward to starting up my morning walks again.  Probably next week.  I'm drinking so much water for these kidney stones that I can't stray too far from the house yet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I get that. My bladder has been weak since I had my stones.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> I get that. My bladder has been weak since I had my stones.



Well that, and the neighbors don't like when I pee on their bushes


----------



## pirate_girl

Pekin boy.
Omg, yes.. growing!!
He's getting huge.
Ty attends to the ducks before he does anything else when he gets home.
He brought him upstairs and said Look!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Putting dad in the ground today...; It's going to be a long one.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting to hear how Ali is doing after the surgery. 
If all went as planned,she had it at 8am.

Ty got the day off and is at the hospital.

I just made the kids waffles.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali is in recovery and has been since after 11.
From what Ty tells me all went well.
She had an ACL/ meniscus repair.
She'll come home with a brace and crutches.

I'll have to bathe her until she's allowed to go upstairs and shower.
Her mother is taking her when she starts therapy. 
I've taken off work until July 1st for now.
I'm going to be very very busy for the next few weeks. 

Pray for me. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pray for you and her. I'll be going under the knife again on weds for the 6th time in 3 years.

As for today, after a couple of appointments I went to work on an old aluminum canoe we picked up for camp. It had a bubble gum patch on the side. After grinding it off I discovered a 2 inch tear. Out came the rubber mallet to pound everything straight again. Then a trip to the hardware store to pick up some aluminum braising rods. After cleaning up the area I heated it with a torch and used the rods to fill the crack. My next purchase will be a grinder to grind the weld smooth.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Brian.
I'll sure remember you as well.


----------



## rugerman

FrancSevin sorry for your loss, my dad died in 1981, he taught me so much.


----------



## FrancSevin

The Church  service was superb. About 100 mourners.
 My nephew, a Major in the army, gave an emotional eulogy.

 Then six mourners, all who knew Rudy a from their child hood,  his son and I, carried him to the gravesite.  

 Then full military honors.

 The patriot guard was there, about 25-30 members lined the route. At the gravesite a rifle salute and taps on a beautiful sunny day.  

 Now at home, we decompress for the rest of the day.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's beautiful, Franc.

Ali is home and  has got a q-pump and is on Percocet 325 qid, using a walker nwb 2 weeks, therapy starts 2 weeks from today,after depends possibly ttwb by then. Ice flow pack to the knee.
Should be back to somewhat normal in 6 weeks.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> That's beautiful, Franc.
> 
> Ali is home and has got a q-pump and is on Percocet 325 qid, using a walker nwb 2 weeks, therapy starts 2 weeks from today,after depends possibly ttwb by then. Ice flow pack to the knee.
> Should be back to somewhat normal in 6 weeks.



 Knee surgeries are the pits.  I hope Ali's turns out well.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Knee surgeries are the pits.  I hope Ali's turns out well.



What do you think Franc?
With her permission.
She said oh my God,  after this I don't care.


----------



## tiredretired

I did nothing.


----------



## Doc

Took 5 of our 6 grand kids to the beach at a state park nearby.   Hoping to wear them out.  Wore me out instead.   Fun for all, that's what counts.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty and I got her into the bathroom, all of us giggling because it's a small 1/2 bath. 
One to help lower her down on the John, the other to help take her drawers down.
She said I cannot believe this is happening lol
Told her her butt isn't the first I've seen and it won't be the last. 

I guess Ty has bathing detail after he gets home at night. She said she'd feel more comfortable- even though I'm a nurse, I understand. 
Got the babes all loved up and tucked in.
They sure didn't know what to make of mommy and all her gadgets.
They were complete angels today and behaved well.

Onward and upward!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thunderstorm this morning. Kids have a day off of school. Yay!  Stuck inside with 7 kids.


----------



## Melensdad

Going to be hot & humid.  I'm feeling well enough that I want to leave the house.  Pretty much going stir crazy inside.  Sure, I've been out to pull some weeds, toss the ball for the dog, been to the mailbox, and worked a bit by the pool, but I've been pretty much stuck on the property for the past 14 days with the 2 surgeries and recovery.  

I want to get out somewhere!

Today's goals include:  Shower > wear pants > go somewhere.  In that order!


----------



## tiredretired

Going for a walk this morning once the rain stops.  Supposed to be in the 90's and muggy for Father Day.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Going for a walk this morning once the rain stops.  Supposed to be in the 90's and muggy for Father Day.



No rain here, but 90's and muggy is the forecast here for the next few days.  I wish I could join you on that walk.  

Really need to get out of this house!  Lifted the mixmaster onto the counter, it was a strain.  Clearly not quite healed.  The desire is there, but the body is not quite ready for tractoring, hiking, etc


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> No rain here, but 90's and muggy is the forecast here for the next few days.  I wish I could join you on that walk.
> 
> Really need to get out of this house!  Lifted the mixmaster onto the counter, it was a strain.  Clearly not quite healed.  The desire is there, but the body is not quite ready for tractoring, hiking, etc



I wish you could too, Sir.  We would have the world's problems cured by the first mile.  

You will come along.  It takes time.  My PT is finally starting to show some results after 4 weeks today.  I still have a way to go, but the  foot strengthening exercises are finally starting to reposition the dislocated Navicular bone on my left foot.  It will be a long process with no guarantee of total recovery, but my wife is determined and driving me like a rented mule.

I am trying to avoid surgery on the foot that has a 1 year recovery with NO guarantees.  I am NOT a gambling man so I am putting my money on the conservative approach.

Do your exercises faithfully.  Hard at first, but gets easier once the results start showing.


----------



## pirate_girl

-Busy as hell, but in a good way.

-Yes, it's going to get Hot!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

First day back at work since Tuesday.  Whew! What a mess.

 I guess I'm somewhat important around here but GEEZ!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a passing thunderstorm this morning. The worst of it went south. Getting ready to head out to camp soon. Just yhe oldest boy a friend of his and I for the night. Got the canoe and side by side loaded.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just a passing thunderstorm this morning. The worst of it went south. Getting ready to head out to camp soon. Just yhe oldest boy a friend of his and I for the night. Got the canoe and side by side loaded.


Yeah thanks. We're supposed to get them in a day or so.  


Ahhhhh, peace and quiet!
Those kids make me wonder how I ever did this in my 20s lol
Ali is feeling the pain today.
I've been keeping her comfy and medicated, iced and hydrated.
Made a casserole for dinner.
They loved it.


----------



## pirate_girl

We're under a heat wave advisory for the next 3 days.
Ty is going to mow today, then grill for dinner.
I'm going to attempt to keep the kids quiet and happy so Ali can rest.


----------



## rugerman

Yesterday I mowed the yard AGAIN. We have had so much rain lately that I am having a hard time finding a time when it’s dry enough to mow, so the grass is winning the battle.
    Today I have dialysis so I won’t be doing much.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to camp yesterday evening with the oldest boy and a friend of his. Went canoeing and kayaking this morning. Had plans to go visit the old ghost town nearby  but black clouds rolled in causing a hasty pack up. The area was under a severe thunderstorm watch. Loaded up the kayaks and our old canoe to bring to town. 

We're taking the scouts kayaking on monday.


----------



## FrancSevin

Getting back to working on the house again tonight. Tomorrow we will be hanging the last of the drywall in the bedroom ceiling.

I'm not taping it now. Instead we are proceeding to the back porch sunroom extension. Once I drywall all of that new construction, I will hire a contractor to tape and mud.

I am proceeding with mudding paint in the Half-bath.  ( I hate taping , mud and paint.)  But I'll do a small room. 

Once we gat the addition permitted and approved, the Half-Bath gets a big 8' X 6' shower tub room. But that is this fall. And I need to pee at night NOW!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's a scorcher outside already.
High today is to be 102° with the heat index.

Ty never grilled last night because it took him all day to mow the 4 acres, then weed.
He's got a horrible sunburn.
I told him now he IS a true redneck 
Today he's going to put a pork butt, or loin in to cook long and low.

Ali is holed up in the bedroom.
Today she is able to move around better.
The kids were good last night, but Elaina had me up during the night fussing.
Can't wait til she gets her molars and stops teething.
I'm surviving all the excitement.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our youngest son's first communion this morning. Struggled through the service and luncheon afterwards. Came home and have been laying down in bed in severe pain ever since. Being in chronic pain sucks. 24 hours a day 7 days a week I'm battling some form of pain. [emoji29]


----------



## pirate_girl

So since Ty has today off and is grilling, he just said Mom, I believe I'm gonna run to the store for some beer.
Beer???!!!
I haven't had anything remotely alcohol since Thanksgiving!
#Lolliegonnagetherbeeron.


Just 2.


----------



## Melensdad

Woke up sore with kidney pain, skipped Church again, pretty much did nothing for most of the morning.  Went out for a Father's Day brunch with Melen & the lovely Mrs_Bob to the closets restaurant near out house ... I should have just stayed home.  I was miserable and sore.  Came home and immediately went to bed.  Moved to an easy chair now.  In between I did sit outside and practiced the ukulele for a little while but its 94 and humid so that didn't last long.

Melen just left to return to Chicago.  Overall it was a nice enough day.  Not exciting, but i"m healing and that is good.

Going to the urologist tomorrow at 11:30 to have the last bladder stent removed, hoping that eliminates the pain.  

On the bright side I've been pain pill free since Thursday morning.


----------



## Doc

Towed our boat to the repair shop ...again.  This is the 2nd time so far this season.   My fault.  I misdiagnosed an alarm for the gear lube alarm.  System checked all okay.  Last weekend alarm goes off again.  Disconnected the gear lube alarm.  Alarm stopped.  But later alarm goes off again.   Shut down, check stuff out.  Start up and no alarm.     Then I notice the temp gauge is slightly higher than normal.  Keep a close eye on that and when alarm goes off the temp is up.   Guessing sea water pump picked up trash from the river and damaged one of the blades.  Can run for a while with no alarm but eventually alarm will go off.  I'm hoping replacing the sea water impeller will fix things.   Fingers crossed.


----------



## pirate_girl

Kiwi loves the pond.
He's the colour of ashes.

The others are almost all white now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After spending half the day in bed because of medication withdrawals I was up in pain every 2 hours last night. So after getting 7 kids off to school my first appointment is at 10am. Then 12:30. Then 3. Hopefully I feel better by tonight. We're taking the scouts kayaking.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> After spending half the day in bed because of medication withdrawals I was up in pain every 2 hours last night. So after getting 7 kids off to school my first appointment is at 10am. Then 12:30. Then 3. Hopefully I feel better by tonight. We're taking the scouts kayaking.



Stay strong friend.  Many here are pulling for you to reach that crest of the mountain.


----------



## Melensdad

I go to the doctor today to have a stent removed from my right kidney/bladder.  It will apparently be slipped out of the end of my (_delicate male area_)  

I hope the doctor buys me a few drinks first 

Pretty sure I don't want to be alert/coherent/awake during this procedure.  I was told there will be no anesthesia.  Self medicating in advance seems appropriate.





NorthernRedneck said:


> After spending half the day in bed because of medication withdrawals I was up in pain every 2 hours last night. So after getting 7 kids off to school my first appointment is at 10am. Then 12:30. Then 3. Hopefully I feel better by tonight. We're taking the scouts kayaking.



Wow I hope you have a better day.

My worst nights after kidney issues don't sound as bad as your night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bob, you may get put out briefly, only you won't remember a thing.
Like I did with the several endoscopy procedures.

Well, the cistern was blocked or full last night.
Ali used downstairs toilet, the washer was in spin cycle at the time, toilet overflowed all over the place.
Ty goes outside to remove the lid, stuff floating at the top, it was full.
Mess cleaned up, waiting for plumbing company to come right now.
It's been fun!

Never did get to drink a beer.
Ali is using her phone as a call light system.
She texts me or calls the freaking phone when she needs something.
This ain't a 20 room mansion.
Just give me a shout from the bedroom.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not to scare you Bob. But when I had my stent removed, it was the most horrifying experience I've ever encountered. 

Picture this. You go into an exam room. The doctor(Pakistani with the same personality as my left nut) comes in with a female nurse for assistance. They leave the door to the room wide open. Have you pull your pants down. Grab your manhood and insert a needle into the tip for freezing. Grab a long tool that resembles a metal brake line with tweezers on the end. Insert it into your manhood and thrust in and out fishing around for the stent. Once they grab the stent they pull everything out while you're laying there picturing that scene from aliens where the guy is laying on the table and an alien pops out of his stomach. So they pull a foot of the tool at first followed by about 2 feet of stent out of your manhood. And when you tense up the doc tells you that if you don't relax he won't be able to haul it out. After its out he wont let you get up and head to the bathroom even though its the worst urge to go for a piss you've ever experienced. 

That was my experience anyways. Good luck.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good luck Bob and you too Brian.
Heal quick!


Thank God the problem has been taken care of.
Those guys actually found an inner tube and some boards down there deep.
Wtf???
Prior owners must have been idiots!


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Not to scare you Bob. But when I had my stent removed, it was the most horrifying experience I've ever encountered.
> 
> Picture this. You go into an exam room. The doctor(Pakistani with the same personality as my left nut) comes in with a female nurse for assistance. They leave the door to the room wide open. Have you pull your pants down. Grab your manhood and insert a needle into the tip for freezing. Grab a long tool that resembles a metal brake line with tweezers on the end. Insert it into your manhood and thrust in and out fishing around for the stent. Once they grab the stent they pull everything out while you're laying there picturing that scene from aliens where the guy is laying on the table and an alien pops out of his stomach. So they pull a foot of the tool at first followed by about 2 feet of stent out of your manhood. And when you tense up the doc tells you that if you don't relax he won't be able to haul it out. After its out he wont let you get up and head to the bathroom even though its the worst urge to go for a piss you've ever experienced.
> 
> That was my experience anyways. Good luck.



Well I have a pull string attached to my stent, which dangles out the tip so he can just pull it out  

And my doctor is actually a nice guy and I've never been in any exam room in the US where the door was left open, ever.  We don't do that here.

Now all that said, I'm still expecting this to be a horrific experience


----------



## pirate_girl

Pumped out 500 gallons, according to receipt.

I need to stop using this thread as my daily diary.
That's why I'm on Farcebook.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Pumped out 500 gallons, according to receipt.
> 
> I need to stop using this thread as my daily diary.
> That's why I'm on Farcebook.


Facebook is a ZOO!  This place is better.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Facebook is a ZOO!  This place is better.



True, but my cage at the zoo holds family members, former co-workers and people I've known since grade school.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

We enjoy your daily posts. Hope you keep them coming.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Kiwi loves the pond.
> He's the colour of ashes.
> 
> The others are almost all white now.



Will Kiwi change to white or will he stay the way he is now?


----------



## Melensdad

Happy to report it is over. No needles no pain no implements inserted into orifices that are not designed for anything to be inserted. Literally took two seconds, I might be exaggerating, it might’ve only taken one second. I didn’t even know it was happening until he already removed it and I looked down and it was over. 

Not that I want it again, but it was nothing. And I’m a wimp about this stuff.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Will Kiwi change to white or will he stay the way he is now?



Kiwi is a khaki Campbell.
He's supposed to look like this when he's full grown.
I'm calling him he, but may be a she.
Just as Ty thinks Pekin boy is a she because of the sound of her quack and the way the tail feathers are turning up??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Happy to report it is over. No needles no pain no implements inserted into orifices that are not designed for anything to be inserted. Literally took two seconds, I might be exaggerating, it might’ve only taken one second. I didn’t even know it was happening until he already removed it and I looked down and it was over.
> 
> Not that I want it again, but it was nothing. And I’m a wimp about this stuff.


So the dr didn't say "Don't worry about it. It's just a little prick. You won't feel a thing."?[emoji23]


----------



## Melensdad

hahaha


----------



## pirate_girl

Expected to be going 90mph again,but making good time.


----------



## tiredretired

Going for a walk today.  Week 5 of rehab is coming along nicely.  Pain ever so slightly is decreasing.  My last walk was more painful then the one before, so that was a set back.  We'll see how things go today.  

At least it is cooler today.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Pekin boy.
> Omg, yes.. growing!!
> He's getting huge.
> Ty attends to the ducks before he does anything else when he gets home.
> He brought him upstairs and said Look!!
> 
> View attachment 100772



My God There getting Giant!!


----------



## Doc

Sweltering


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Drove to the border to pick up a load of illegals......er....packages. yep. Packages. That's what I picked up. Lol. (I could probably get rich sneaking illegals running from trump) [emoji23]

One quick appointment this afternoon. I managed to get everything in order including a pre op physical for tomorrow's surgery. Kind of short notice. Only 2 weeks.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> My God There getting Giant!!



And quacking now, instead of peeping.
Well, 3 of them.

Silence is golden.
Currently..


----------



## zekeusa

Off to the Vet for rabies shot. Nail clipping and ear check. $ 150.00 please!


----------



## pirate_girl

It gon storm!
Lol

Got the weather band radio on.
ETA.. 7:30.
More forming in N.Illinois


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting at the hospital waiting for surgery this morning. After my terrible experience here in 2017 after surgery, I'll be getting up and walking out if I'm treated in any way remotely similar to then. 

Still upset about it. Despite having coverage for a private room, I was put in a room with a recovering drunk who pissed all over the floor and curtain between the bed not once but 3 times in 3 hours. And nurses only dabbed it clean with a towel. No disinfectant. Gross.


----------



## pirate_girl

I wish you luck, Brian and will be thinking about you.

I expect to have another busy day.
Ali's mom is coming by today to talk with her.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for the kids melatonin to kick in.
Then it's bed time.

Then, I'll start dinner.


----------



## road squawker

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sitting at the hospital waiting for surgery this morning. After my terrible experience here in 2017 after surgery, I'll be getting up and walking out if I'm treated in any way remotely similar to then.
> 
> Still upset about it. Despite having coverage for a private room, I was put in a room with a recovering drunk who pissed all over the floor and curtain between the bed not once but 3 times in 3 hours. And nurses only dabbed it clean with a towel. No disinfectant. Gross.



 I feel your pain, at least here, the VA medicates them so much, they can't even move.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Laying in a hospital bed. Going to be a long recovery. The hernia was bigger than he thought. So he used a large mesh and stitched to the abdominal wall all over.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Laying in a hospital bed. Going to be a long recovery. The hernia was bigger than he thought. So he used a large mesh and stitched to the abdominal wall all over.



Hospitals are no fun.  

Hope you have a speedy recovery this time.


----------



## rugerman

Mowing the yard again, only got the front done on Friday, rained Saturday and Sunday, Hill too wet to mow Monday, dialysis on Tuesday, so today I had to mow it all because the front that I cut on Friday had already grown a couple of inches. Think I will roundup the whole thing and plant plastic grass, I bet that there is a city ordinance against plastic grass.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Mowing the yard again, only got the front done on Friday, rained Saturday and Sunday, Hill too wet to mow Monday, dialysis on Tuesday, so today I had to mow it all because the front that I cut on Friday had already grown a couple of inches. Think I will roundup the whole thing and plant plastic grass, I bet that there is a city ordinance against plastic grass.



How about green tinted concrete and a riding vacuum cleaner?


----------



## pirate_girl

That stuff is a God-send, I'm tellin ya!
Half hour later and zzzzzzzz.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Hospitals are no fun.
> 
> Hope you have a speedy recovery this time.


As my luck would have it, turns out the hernia was much bigger than they thought.  They had to basicall use a much larger mesh covering my entire abdomen.  This morning I was told there would be a small incision over my belly button and one on each side of the abdomen for camera access.  Well, I also received 8 more small incisions to allow the mesh to be sewn to the abdominal wall so it doesn't move.  Yes, I'm hurting.


----------



## pirate_girl

I swear he's smiling..hahaha!
He's huge!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh sorry!

GET WELL BRIAN!!!!


anyway..
We think Kiwi is going to be a Runner.
Like the one in the middle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still hurting. But was up walking first thing this morning. Had very high blood pressure yesterday but overnight it came back to normal. All system working. Hopefully going home today. I'll be back sleeping in the chair for a while.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Still hurting. But was up walking first thing this morning. Had very high blood pressure yesterday but overnight it came back to normal. All system working. Hopefully going home today. I'll be back sleeping in the chair for a while.


Sure wish you didn't have to go through this again.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was up with a teething toddler @ 4:30a.
Then again with Ali wanting to know if a small temp was need for concern.

This morning everyone is happy.
I'm hooked up to my caffeine drip.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Me too. But with the size of the mesh he used, it should hold things together.  Just have to find the right combination of pain meds for the next few weeks.  This is just another bump in the road. 





pirate_girl said:


> Sure wish you didn't have to go through this again.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading home. Very sore. But still headed home.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Good to hear you are going home.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I'm moving slower than a snail but at least I'm home. For a procedure that was supposed to be a laproscopic less invasive deal, this one hurt way more than any other surgery


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Oh sorry!
> 
> GET WELL BRIAN!!!!
> 
> 
> anyway..
> We think Kiwi is going to be a Runner.
> Like the one in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 101023



What are you feeding this ducks? Their Giant!!


----------



## zekeusa

NorthernRedneck said:


> As my luck would have it, turns out the hernia was much bigger than they thought.  They had to basicall use a much larger mesh covering my entire abdomen.  This morning I was told there would be a small incision over my belly button and one on each side of the abdomen for camera access.  Well, I also received 8 more small incisions to allow the mesh to be sewn to the abdominal wall so it doesn't move.  Yes, I'm hurting.



Is that a $ sign in the middle of your belly?


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> What are you feeding this ducks? Their Giant!!



Kent poultry feed.
The dark ones are Indian Runners.
That's what Kiwi and the brown ones are.
We think.
A couple of the brown ones are getting blue markings beginning to appear.
Kiwi is gray and stands out from the others.

Soon they'll be cooped.
My son lets them on the pond alone sometimes.
They stay huddled in a group.
It scares me because I fear a fox will come racing out of the woods.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

zekeusa said:


> Is that a $ sign in the middle of your belly?


LMAO. Does look like that. Doesn't it?


----------



## nixon

Well, this isn’t exactly about just today’s activities, it’s more of a summation to the week . . . I’m back on chemo , Jan had a heart attack ( but there was fortunately no heart damage ) , and I got a free husqvarna 350 that needed a P&C ,so it is now wearing a 346xp jug . 
Been a wierd week to say the least . But , we are both fine ,so that’s all that matters in the end .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Damn. That sucks. My brother is 42 and had a stroke in April. He's going for a valve job in july. 

As for me, I'm in severe pain. We removed the bandages as per dr orders and counted 32 staples spread over my abdomen which means there's just as many stitches under the skin holding the mesh to the abdominal wall. Swelling is very bad right now so the mesh is pulling under the skin. And when we removed the bandages we discovered that I'm allergic to the bandages they used. I now have lovely blisters in amongst the stitches.


----------



## tiredretired

Damn you guys are going through some shit.  Hang in there the both of you. This too shall pass.  

Nah, not going to bitch about my foot today.  No desire to sound like a damn snowflake.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Damn you guys are going through some shit. Hang in there the both of you. This too shall pass.
> 
> Nah, not going to bitch about my foot today. No desire to sound like a damn snowflake.


Dayum, What a coincidence

 I hath a lithle throuble with my footh today altho.  But, wif a widdle advithe from the wife, I wuth able to pull Mosth of it out.  Teef still hurth some.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Damn. That sucks. My brother is 42 and had a stroke in April. He's going for a valve job in july.
> 
> As for me, I'm in severe pain. We removed the bandages as per dr orders and counted 32 staples spread over my abdomen which means there's just as many stitches under the skin holding the mesh to the abdominal wall. Swelling is very bad right now so the mesh is pulling under the skin. And when we removed the bandages we discovered that I'm allergic to the bandages they used. I now have lovely blisters in amongst the stitches.



You just can’t win for losing


----------



## pirate_girl

Hugs and love to you John and Jan.
Man oh man!
Everyone just get well so I can stop worrying!!

I am serious.

I've been busy today.
House is clean, kids are sleeping soundly, waiting for Ty to get home so we adults can eat these burritos I'm waiting to assemble.


----------



## pirate_girl

The boy's toy.
His pride and joy.
He said it's 500 lbs heavier on the steel axle, or something like that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good thing we have a nurse onboard here. We have enough of us injured to fill a hospital ward. .  Now come help me up to use the bathroom. [emoji28]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The boy's toy.
> His pride and joy.
> He said it's 500 lbs heavier on the steel axle, or something like that.
> 
> View attachment 101076



Thats classy!  Be a shame to get it dirty!  

Friend of mines Dad had a Holmes 500 on a 63 Chevy and a Holmes 750 on a 59 Mack. They were red but not near as many lights.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Today I had to sit the skills test (driving part) of my class B commercial driver's license so I can actually use this big, honking RV that has been sitting in my driveway for 2 months.  I had already passed the written test.

In Texas if your vehicle (RV) has a gross vehicle weight rating of over 26K pounds you need a non commercial class B license to be able to drive it on the road.  The new RV that I bought back in April has a GVWR of 33K pounds so I knew that I needed to get an endorsement to my driving license.  Life kinda got in the way but I eventually got round to it.  I had heard so many horror stories about getting a CDL that I was really nervous about it but it was simple, straightforward and pretty easy.  The testers were very professional and gave clear, simple instructions.  The result was that after 30 minutes of driving around on all kinds of roads, I PASSED.  YEH ME!!!!  The open road is now my highway to America.  It sounds poetic but I've been driving RVs for 12 years so it's nothing new … only bigger and better … and with this rig, easier.  

Anyway, I'm sitting here with a celebratory Scotch (or two), feeling pretty good about myself.


----------



## luvs

bitching-- i'm adept @ that~~


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Thats classy!  Be a shame to get it dirty!
> 
> Friend of mines Dad had a Holmes 500 on a 63 Chevy and a Holmes 750 on a 59 Mack. They were red but not near as many lights.


He keeps it pristine at all times, better than he does his Camaro.
Other tow operators that are local are impressed with his lights lol


----------



## FrancSevin

The wife has decided to go to CT and pick up our grandson for the summer.

 He was gonna fly but now they want to bring a friend,,,; and a cat so.....
 I'm up early for an oil change and charging her AC.

 For years, I have been looking forward to when it is just the two of us.  And we can get back to romancing and enjoying each other again.  It's why we boat the new sailboat.

 I guess this is what the joke means about watching God laugh.  If ever you want to make him laugh,,,; tell him your plans.

 well., maybe next year.


----------



## zekeusa

I wish I could WISH all your guys pain away!!!


----------



## zekeusa

Coated with POR 15 sealer inside of my gas tank. Hope it works. Trying to route the fuel lines so they won't rub on anything.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Franc, with you it is a sailboat, with me it's a RV.  Every time I plan a trip, my wife finds something that has to be attended to before we go or something that really has to be done NOW!!!  It was really her idea in the first place, although I wasn't averse to it, but I bought it with the understanding that we would really use it.  

God may not be laughing but he is surely snickering in the background.


----------



## pirate_girl

You know you're a good Grammy when rocking the chillinz to sleep, you've got an itch, but don't dare move..just sayin'..


----------



## tiredretired

A two mile walk then PT, then made a tuna macaroni salad, then took a nap.  Now going to wash the truck.  Great day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

TiredRetired said:


> A two mile walk then PT, then made a tuna macaroni salad, then took a nap.  Now going to wash the truck.  Great day.


Two mile walk?  Hell.....I just walked to the garage and my legs nearly gave out on me. 

We had friends over for a bbq last night so I had him help hook up my scooter lift to the truck so I can get out this week. 

So I was originally supposed to be at a scout camp this weekend but surgery changed that. So my lovely wife has been running like crazy carting kids around everywhere. Two were at the scout camp an hour away. She drove them out friday then drove back out yesterday as our oldest son took a spill on his bike and possibly fractured his elbow. She had to drive out, get him, bring him to the hospital for xrays, wait for a half cast to be put on, then come home. Today she's back out there to pick up our foster daughter.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Two mile walk?  Hell.....I just walked to the garage and my legs nearly gave out on me.
> 
> We had friends over for a bbq last night so I had him help hook up my scooter lift to the truck so I can get out this week.
> 
> So I was originally supposed to be at a scout camp this weekend but surgery changed that. So my lovely wife has been running like crazy carting kids around everywhere. Two were at the scout camp an hour away. She drove them out friday then drove back out yesterday as our oldest son took a spill on his bike and possibly fractured his elbow. She had to drive out, get him, bring him to the hospital for xrays, wait for a half cast to be put on, then come home. Today she's back out there to pick up our foster daughter.



It's going to happen, my man. Soon the young ones will not be able to keep up.


----------



## Doc

Trimming trails in our woods.  Multiflora and other crap grow fast into the trails and make it painful to pass through them.  Thorns hurt.  Hot sweaty job but ya feel good once it's done.  One done.  Shower time.  Others will wait till another day.


----------



## FrancSevin

I can relate. we cut trails on our Ozark place, 80 acres of woods and a stream. Week-end after weekend of sweaty nasty work. Snakes, mosquitos and chiggers so big they come with chain saws. Haven't been there for two years now so I imagine they are all but gone.

Once you try to tame the woods you can never stop,,,;Mother nature gets revenge.


----------



## JimVT

washed skunky dog 3 times  at 5am


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting over the shocking events from the past 24 hrs.

Last evening around 6pm, Ty took Maddie the 3 year old for a walk up the clearing beyond the pond.
Wild blackberries galore!
They picked a bunch of them.
Now I know why the deer have been coming down.
We had a quiet evening, I didn't cook, we ordered pizza.

This morning I walked out to the porch and spied one little one in a trap with a sibling walking around it.
I called Ty and asked what I should do.
He's coming home at noon to release it over at the park.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got passed by a turtle. Brought the truck in for a new fan belt and pulley. Dropped it off. Unloaded the scooter and went cruising around for a couple hours. Bought a new pressure washer. Looked at some new f150s. Now at an appointment. Extremely sore but powering through. Last scout meeting tonight. Doing a big bbq.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty put Aqua Shade in the pond and then an algae killer.
He says "There mom, now in a few weeks you can swim in it!"
Nooooo thank you!
I don't want all those fish nibbling on me.


----------



## JimVT

I drew an outline of a body on the carpet next to a bad stain in our spare bedroom. the inlaws are coming over this weekend and are spending the night.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

JimVT said:


> I drew an outline of a body on the carpet next to a bad stain in our spare bedroom. the inlaws are coming over this weekend and are spending the night.



Classic!


----------



## pirate_girl

Been busy all morning.
Keeping the kids occupied.
Put them to bed for a nap.
Nope, they weren't having it.
 so.. it's let them run wild and play with their toys.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finished a day of questioning by 3 lawyers representing my insurance and the two others involved in my accident. Mentally exhausted but did alright.


----------



## nixon

Took out a couple of large Oak stumps for a neighbor . About the time I got done ,he brings out this old Echo weed eater . Said it split the purge bulb ,so he changed it ,now it won’t run . I dearly hate working on old weed eaters ,especially after an attempted fix ... needs a carb kit ,so I ordered a chinese carb off of Amazon . They always work ,and in this case are cheaper than the kit . So, now I’m off to the shop to gring 2 36”chains . Stumping with a long bar basically guarantees that you’ll cut more rock and dirt than wood .


----------



## pirate_girl

Finally got the sleepy boogers to bed, Ty got us Mexican food to give me a break from cooking.
Now he's gonna go take duckies out for a swim.
I'm going to show Ali how to crochet and knit later.


----------



## FrancSevin

JimVT said:


> I drew an outline of a body on the carpet next to a bad stain in our spare bedroom. the inlaws are coming over this weekend and are spending the night.


 
 I gotta remember that trick:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Kiwi in the grass.

Him with Lucy ll and Pekin Boy.

I see the Aqua Shade is doing it's job.


----------



## nixon

Jan ,and I are about to have the grand opening of our new bussiness venture . Finally got the sign made and installed . So, if ou are ever in the great ,and scenic suburbs of West Sunbury . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Jan ,and I are about to have the grand opening of our new bussiness venture . Finally got the sign made and installed . So, if ou are ever in the great ,and scenic suburbs of West Sunbury . . .
> View attachment 101209


----------



## pirate_girl

Today, I'm being the best grandma ever.
The End.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Today, I'm being the best grandma ever.
> The End.



You are already!!::smile


----------



## FrancSevin

nixon said:


> Jan ,and I are about to have the grand opening of our new bussiness venture . Finally got the sign made and installed . So, if ou are ever in the great ,and scenic suburbs of West Sunbury . . .
> View attachment 101209




OMG I drive through Mercer on I-80 right there at I-79 on my way to Connecticut. 

What are your hours?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The plan WAS to head out and pick up a lamp light socket to fix a floor lamp, then come home and fix it then relax on a rare appointment free day. Well, three trips to the hardware store later, the lamp is now fixed and the first time sitting down at 4pm. So much for a day of rest. Oh, I did play with the new pressure washer a bit too.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> three trips to the hardware store later,



Only three?


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> You are already!!::smile



Monsters inc. would agree


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> The plan WAS to head out and pick up a lamp light socket to fix a floor lamp, then come home and fix it then relax on a rare appointment free day. Well, three trips to the hardware store later, the lamp is now fixed and the first time sitting down at 4pm. So much for a day of rest. Oh, I did play with the new pressure washer a bit too.



Man, that is the story of my life.  It has been filled with 10 minute jobs that take hours, buckets of sweat and more than one busted knuckle.  But hey, that's why it is not easy being a MAN.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali has her first day physical therapy this afternoon.
She's already been doing ttwb on the leg and says she's taking herself to the appt.
Hmm..
Seems her mother can't now, and there is no way I can since I have to be here with the kids with a roofer coming over near the same time.

Oh well... can't do everything!


----------



## nixon

Well, this morning it’s chemo . This afternoon’s schedule is ,as of yet ,a complete mystery .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This morning was an eye appointment for one of the kiddies. Then physio.  Went to the mall to see if a shed I'd ordered a few weeks ago arrived. It didn't. Went for lunch with my mother to hash out a few things. Then came home and ditched the scooter and lift off the truck, hooked up to the flat deck. Then got a call from lowes saying they found my shed. So back to lowes and picked up the shed. Now it's time for r&r for a few before the whole "7 kids and supper/evening" routine begins. 

Tomorrow will be much of the same. Packing up and heading to camp for 9 days.


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoying the peace and quiet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We do this every year. Head to camp for the long weekend in july and stay a week


----------



## pirate_girl

The kiddies have been well behaved today, especially Maddie cause she knows Nana don't mess around.
Ali went to her PT yesterday and did okay.
She is still having trouble putting her foot flat on the floor, hopefully that will improve with successive sessions.

I'm gonna go see numero uno grandchild this evening and squash her with hugs and kisses.
I don't have to cook dinner tonight either.
Yay!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Running around like a duck with it's head chopped off today getting ready for camp, getting 3 kids ready to go to their dads for a week, and packing up two foster kids for a month long visit with gramma.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty's gonna grill this evening.
My ex (his and Jeff's dad) is coming up from Celina to see all the grandkids.
It's going to be nice seeing him again.
He's got Parkinson's.
Very hard to see him like that.

Last time he was here he read the girls a book.
Maddie kept looking at his right hand shaking, but didn't say anything, she just laid her head on his arm.


----------



## tiredretired

Mowed the lawn early as the heat wave continues on to Day 2.  

On the plus side, house sitting my neighbor's house while they are gone on vacation.  THE POOL IS MINE!! Tomorrow it is supposed to be 97 and 100 on Monday.  Old TR will be hanging out poolside with his cooler and a good book.  

Life is grand.


----------



## FrancSevin

Mowed the grass this morning despite the heat. Then sprayed the entire yard with bug repellant. 
We have chiggers and ticks. First time in years.

Grandson is here for the summer so we plan a lot of outdoor work projects. With in ten minutes he had 11 mosquito bites and a tick. Apparently, Connecticut has made him a soft little snowflake that is gonna melt here in Missouri. Time to put down the GameBoy.

Gonna break up 3 X 18 feet of driveway install a drain and lay pavers. Then, we have about 20 more feet of drain pipe to lay, a new shed floor to install and some patio brick work to repair. After all of that, the Coy pond needs a full overhaul.

We have a full face cord of oak to split and stack.


I'll toughen him up by August.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Mowed the lawn early as the heat wave continues on to Day 2.
> .





FrancSevin said:


> Mowed the grass this morning despite the heat. Then sprayed the entire yard with bug repellant.
> We have chiggers and ticks. First time in years.
> 
> Grandson is here for the summer so we plan a lot of outdoor work projects. With in ten minutes he had 11 mosquito bites and a tick. Apparently, Connecticut has made him a soft little snowflake that is gonna melt here in Missouri.
> :



I also mowed early today while it was cool. (Maybe cool isn’t the word. Maybe less hot?).  Great minds think alike. :th_lmao:

Franc, switched to this stuff a couple of years ago. Seems to do the job and has a pleasant scent.


----------



## rugerman

Some folks are just mosquitoe magnets, if my son and I are both outside in the evening mosquitoes won’t bother me but they will be eating him up, he has learned to be inside before the sun goes down or to spray down with insect repellent.


----------



## luvs

cleaning-- then i'll make dinner


----------



## pirate_girl

This afternoon I was to be getting back to my hospice job thru home health, but that won't be happening any time soon.

Last night was interesting and fun.
Good food and lots of laughter and memories.

Today is to be another steamer.


----------



## luvs

fretting-- my icd has this beat battery that they apparently gave me notice of (they didn't) -- they expect me to wait 2 months w/ this thing beeping so often that my going nuts seems imminent-- that beeping!!
damn-- sounds all too similar, i'd say, to an item poe put into his book--
my ticker's, literally, my tell tale ticker, guys--


----------



## Doc

Best wishes and prayers luvs.

Makes my little issue / frustration seem minimal.   It is also an alarm issue.
I have had the boat to the shop twice in the past month.  Counting this weekend I've missed 3 weekends of boating fun.

The damn alarm is still going off.  first we thought gear lube warning.  Nope.  Then sea water pump.  Nope.   Alarm is for something being to hot.  Exhaust or internal water / antifreeze.   This boat has a closed system so that adds another element to the equation.   Back to the shop next Weds or Thurs.  Sure hope 3rd time is a charm.


----------



## FrancSevin

rugerman said:


> Some folks are just mosquitoe magnets, if my son and I are both outside in the evening mosquitoes won’t bother me but they will be eating him up, he has learned to be inside before the sun goes down or to spray down with insect repellent.




 Mosquitoes prefer type "O" blood.  It's a medically proven fact.
 Grandson Jessie is Type "O"

 Since it is also the universal blood type,  the Red Cross will be calling him often for blood.  He is becoming quite a good man.  I suspect he will answer that call and volunteer often.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Best wishes and prayers luvs.
> 
> Makes my little issue / frustration seem minimal. It is also an alarm issue.
> I have had the boat to the shop twice in the past month. Counting this weekend I've missed 3 weekends of boating fun.
> 
> The damn alarm is still going off. first we thought gear lube warning. Nope. Then sea water pump. Nope. Alarm is for something being to hot. Exhaust or internal water / antifreeze. This boat has a closed system so that adds another element to the equation. Back to the shop next Weds or Thurs. Sure hope 3rd time is a charm.




 Any successful mechanic will tell you the best way to fix it is to change out every part, one at a time, until you guess right.


----------



## tiredretired

In the woods this morning scouting out some trees to cut this fall. I underestimated how quickly it was going to get hot.  By 10AM it was already well in the 80's and muggy.  I bagged it and came home. Currently 100.3 with a 76 degree dew point.  Physical exertion of any type in this weather condition is impossible for me now.


----------



## Melensdad

Church for 8am mass.  

Late morning I did an oil/filter change on the Bobcat tractor.  Topped off the coolant and hydraulic fluid.  Mowed the north field area of the property as well as the shooting range, which I stretched out to almost 200 yards.  

Ate a lot of watermelon.

Thinking of going out to the swimming pool.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The day started out nice but then rain set in around 1pm. Good movie day at camp. Finally got to watch "I can only imagine".  It's Bart Millard's story of how he brought his band Mercy Me to fame. Very inspiring.


----------



## Angelface

We spent the day up in our private spot up in the mountains. We layed on sheets in 70 degree weather with a warm breeze while the kids played in the dirt. It costs no money and it was the most fun and relaxing time we have had in a long time..


----------



## Melensdad

Angelface said:


> We spent the day up in our private spot up in the mountains. We layed on sheets in 70 degree weather with a warm breeze while the kids played in the dirt. It costs no money and it was the most fun and relaxing time we have had in a long time..



Sounds like a good day


----------



## luvs

shut my eyes 4 a few-- then my landlord went iso of me, actually drank, then my bar-manager/pal, my best pal, & 2 others gave me calls-- well, anyhow, 4 ppl were looking 4 me--
 then snug snoozin' 'til my joel shows-- he brought me my angry orchard--
 so sluggish; see yins


----------



## tiredretired

Well, my wife has referred me to the University of Vermont Rehab Center to more PT on my foot.  My podiatrist concurred so this afternoon I start the next chapter in this left foot saga of mine.

Other then that just weathering out the heat wave.  Supposed to be close to 100 today with a heat index of 110 or more. 72 indoors so not bad.


----------



## pirate_girl

Guess..


----------



## pirate_girl

I wrangled 2 toddlers in a bubble bath.
Helped their Mommy take a shower.
Made grilled cheese for lunch, made 8 phone calls and wish I had some scotch.



Just kidding (the scotch).
I'll settle for iced tea, been drinking it by the gallon.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I'll settle for iced tea, been drinking it by the gallon.



FYI:  Chick-Fil-A sells it by the gallon.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> FYI:  Chick-Fil-A sells it by the gallon.



We don't have a Chick-Fil-A. 

I get it at Kroger, dollah ninety nine per.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> We don't have a Chick-Fil-A.
> 
> I get it at Kroger, dollah ninety nine per.


----------



## waybomb

Have some legal estate matters to take care of in Poland.
So, our marriage needs to be recognized in Poland in order to finalize everything, since my wife uses my last name.
First step, visit cook county clerk's office to get certified copies of our marriage license and my birth certificate. Was expecting a dmv type wait. Walked in the door, walked up to the open window, and within 2 whole minutes, was out of there.
Wow.
Next step was to go downtown Chicago to the Secretary of States office there to get those documents certified via appostile. Found 17 north state after walking past it once, up to room 1010, and within ten minutes it was all done.
So, wtf is wrong with government these days, this should have taken at least two trips and a hotel stay.

And now it's time for frozen raspberry margaritas....


----------



## luvs

this place keeps texting me to audition 4 this movie, so during my weak phase, finally gave them my info-- i'll see


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> this place keeps texting me to audition 4 this movie, so during my weak phase, finally gave them my info-- i'll see



Remember us all when you're rich and famous.
 

I was up half the night with a teething toddler.
2a, 4a, 6a at which time I said to heck with it and brought her in to Nana's bed.
Rocked her and sang itsy bitsy spider over and over.
Finally she slept til 8.
Now she's sitting with her Mommy dozing.

Tonight's the fireworks here and some other shindig across the road at the park.
I'll hear and see some of those tho it's just campers who'll be doing them there.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Have some legal estate matters to take care of in Poland.
> So, our marriage needs to be recognized in Poland in order to finalize everything, since my wife uses my last name.
> First step, visit cook county clerk's office to get certified copies of our marriage license and my birth certificate. Was expecting a dmv type wait. Walked in the door, walked up to the open window, and within 2 whole minutes, was out of there.
> Wow.
> Next step was to go downtown Chicago to the Secretary of States office there to get those documents certified via appostile. Found 17 north state after walking past it once, up to room 1010, and within ten minutes it was all done.
> So, wtf is wrong with government these days, this should have taken at least two trips and a hotel stay.
> 
> And now it's time for frozen raspberry margaritas....


This is actually a bad omen. Somewhere in the process, downstream, it will be bad 

Karma never quits. Ever!

Life must have balance


----------



## waybomb

FrancSevin said:


> This is actually a bad omen. Somewhere in the process, downstream, it will be bad
> 
> Karma never quits. Ever!
> 
> Life must have balance



Yes, it never quits. Already.

 So, make an appointment with the consulate. But lo and behold, her maiden starts with a z. Well, there's two types of z.in Poland, one like ours and one with a.little apostrophe above it.her birth certificate does not have the apostrophe, everything else does.
So now, we have to get a new birth certificate from this small town in Poland before we can get our marriage recognized in Poland.


.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to pack a bag this evening and get away for a few days.
I'm worn out and need a breather.
Believe it.
I won't be on the forums for possibly up until Sunday evening.
Ali's Mother and aunt can do this for a while.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Going to pack a bag this evening and get away for a few days.
> I'm worn out and need a breather.
> Believe it.
> I won't be on the forums for possibly up until Sunday evening.
> Ali's Mother and aunt can do this for a while.




 Stay safe, have fun


----------



## FrancSevin

The crew traded today off for a three day week end.  Most everyone showed up for a regular day's work.

 I may buy them lunch.

 Tonite we watch the city fireworks from the company parking lot. I hope the skeeters are too bad.  Rain and heat brings them out.  We had a lot of both lately.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The skeeters have been terrible here for 3 days. It's rained pretty much every day. Thunderstorms and lightning on and off.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Stay safe, have fun



Imma going to.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Going to pack a bag this evening and get away for a few days.
> I'm worn out and need a breather.



Have a good time !!


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Have a good time !!


----------



## mla2ofus

Set off a couple of rounds for the 4th with my old 3/4" bore pyrodex powered cannon awhile ago. I just use wadded paper towel for wads. It's about as loud as the airbursts in commercial fireworks. 
The little neighborhood kids love it!!
                                 Mike


----------



## Angelface

Dead today.. my stupid neighbor and her drunk friends who decided to have fireworks and a party at midnight.. in their driveway just a few feet from our bedroom window.. I want to slap her.. some people do have to be up early for work the next day..


----------



## zekeusa

Just a couple of pretty lame pops for fireworks around here. They were over in 15 minutes. The dog didn't even mind. Hot as blazes though.


----------



## FrancSevin

Got home last night after fireworks to find the 10 year old Maytag Frig in the garage had given up in the heat. We keep our SHTF supplies in the freezer plus about 30 lbs of meat. Top half is for milk, juices and beer. Fortunately the 1953 Montgomery Wards Chest freezer (100% American built) was still running so we put it all in their.

Luckily the beer was still cool. So that went in the commercial Frig we have in the kitchen.

Got to bed at 1:00 AM in time for about 4 hours sleep. Plant opened this morning with everyone there. WOW! Good thing though because a full 53' trailer backed up with a dumped load. We have to hand restack and stretch wrap 27 pallets of laundry soap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's the main thing. The beer was still cold. Our hydro was out at camp most of the day yesterday so tragically my outside beer fridge didn't stay cold in the heat. I did my best to empty it throughout the day though. [emoji6]  Power finally came on at midnight so it should be cold today.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> That's the main thing. The beer was still cold. Our hydro was out at camp most of the day yesterday so tragically my outside beer fridge didn't stay cold in the heat. I did my best to empty it throughout the day though. [emoji6] Power finally came on at midnight so it should be cold today.


 
My compliments on your gallantry.  I trust  the  casualties were minimal.


----------



## zekeusa

Sweating. That's what I'm doing today.


----------



## luvs

went to mkt. district 4 my groceries, hm--gave my Mom a dial, as well as bar-guy to see if he's yet pouring drafts (he's not, soon, tho)-- tresses & brows hafta get once-overs, & my place is getting its once-over, too~`


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Went to the surgeons office for another follow up on my fractured hip. It's been about 6-7 weeks ago since I broke it. X-rays shows things are healing like they should. I asked why I was in more pain now than a few weeks ago. He explained that they used a nail through the two bones to keep them in alignment. Then they ran a screw through a bar and into the nail to hold it in place. The pain I'm feeling is the screw backing out a little. He said that's normal and no reason to worry. I don't go back to see him for another 6 weeks. 
Damn this hurts. I gave up Percosets weeks ago. Not getting hooked on that crap. No position is comfortable when I'm trying to sleep. At least I've graduated from a walker to a cane, which he felt was remarkable. But still unable to walk too far.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ouch. Sounds horrible.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> Then they ran a screw through a bar and into the nail to hold it in place.



Forgot, there is another screw through the bar down lower to hold that end of the bar in place.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I got back at 8 this morning.
Feeling refreshed.
Went swimming, and out to eat and got a nice sunburn. 
Seems like I was greatly missed, short as it was.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Glad your mini-vaca went well.


----------



## Doc

Waiting, waiting and more waiting ....supposed to hear from boat repair shop that our boat is ready to go.  So far no call.   Waiting sucks.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Glad your mini-vaca went well.



Thanks Jerry.
My babies missed me.
Nana does everything right.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today I'm going to lunch with my eldest son and granddaughter.
That is, if I can find something to wear that doesn't kill my baked back and shoulders.

Ty has the day off, but that doesn't mean anything as he is pretty much always on call.

Everyone is still sleeping.
I'm having coffeeeeeeee..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packing up and heading home after 9 days at camp. We'll be back out friday. Sadly I've decided that boating and any form of fishing will be next to impossible for me this summer. So I'm looking into storage options for the boat so I don't have to come to camp and look at it sitting on the trailer.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you, God.


----------



## Ness

Today I took my little girl to playground and watched her play for awhile and then came home and did some laundry and now am thinking of what to make for dinner.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Thank you, God.
> 
> 
> View attachment 101597



Thst’s GREAT!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Thst’s GREAT!



She is great!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Church in the morning.  Worked on my lawnmower for a little while, then bagged that idea till tomorrow.  Thinking about burgers for supper.  Yeah, burgers it will be.  Lots of cheese and some bacon on top.


----------



## tiredretired

Ness said:


> Today I took my little girl to playground and watched her play for awhile and then came home and did some laundry and now am *thinking of what to make for dinner.*



I see you are from Maryland.  I would say crab cakes should be in order.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

jim slagle said:


> Thst’s GREAT!


Yes it is!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oops forgot Superman.
He's a fantastic Father, and a gentleman to boot.
I love my sons.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali is up walking without the walker now.


Thank God!


----------



## Doc

Trimmed trails.  The overgrowth from the sides of the trails keeps both of us busy busy busy.  Seems to be growing even faster than it did in the spring.   All that rain a week or two ago probably the culprit.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Ali is up walking without the walker now.
> 
> 
> Thank God!


Hope she continues to get where she needs to be.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Hope she continues to get where she needs to be.



Yeah I know, I'm about wore tf out.
Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Waiting, waiting and more waiting ....supposed to hear from boat repair shop that our boat is ready to go. So far no call. Waiting sucks.


This is the worst time of the year to have your boat worked on. And sadly the best time to have it in the water.


Our new sailboat sat at the dock all weekend. Great weather and it is in the water but, systems are still not right to take it out.

I built and installed decking for the dock box but it was too big. The port side water tank had been removed by the previous owner. We found that out when the water started coming up through the floor boards. We also found that the automatic bilge pump could not keep up with the 5 gallons per minute coming it.

But, the manual pump at the helm did just fine.


----------



## rugerman

Just finished mowing the lawn AGAIN, it’s been raining just about every day with lots of sunshine in between so the grass is growing like mad.


----------



## Galvatron

Took a shit, then spent the day with my girl, treated myself to a new car


----------



## zekeusa

Glad your regular!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back to the regular grind of appointments this week. Saw my surgeon yesterday. Today is my family doctor and physio. Other than that I'm trying to avoid anything physical and allow my ab muscles to rest and settle.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doing the usual morning rush to make sure everyone is happy.

It's going to be a quiet day.
No cleaning, laundry or cooking.
We're getting shrimp baskets from the Moose Lodge for dinnah. Lol


----------



## tiredretired

Haircut this morning.

Going to put things back together on the lawn mower and finish it up today.  Yesterday welded the deck, then sandblasted and POR 15 the underside.  Today put the wheels and drivetrain back together and get her running. Most folks don't spend this much time and money on a 15 year old mower, but this one is a 2 cycle Lawn Boy and they do not have 2 stroke engines anymore thanx for the butt hole EPA.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like we're heading back into a heat wave with the weather.
Today is my son Jeff's 40th birthday.
I'll have dinner out with him and my Granddaughter.
Steak and sushi!


----------



## Galvatron

I'm hot, yes hot as Brian knows 

Need to start unpacking, I think I'm settled in life 

Either way I'm hitting the destress button as per doctors orders


----------



## pirate_girl

Trying to get myself motivated with coffee.
I won't have too many responsibilities with the granddaughters today as Ty has the day off and the 3 year old is supposed to go spend the day with her other Grandma.
I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
well, not much going on here today.  Gonna go to a local farmers market to look for some green tomatoes.  If we find them, we are gonna have FRIED GREEN TOMATOES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Melen came home for weekend.  Last night we went out for steaks to a nice local eatery.  She and the lovely Mrs_Bob will be going to manicures and a late lunch today while I go to a graduation party for one of my high school fencers.

Tonight we are going to have a simple dinner & TV night at the house.  Have not had her home for a relaxing weekend in way too long of a time so its nice to see her for more than a quick dinner.  Just sitting and having coffee with her this morning.

Tomorrow after church we'll probably sit around the pool until mid-afternoon chatting and relaxing.  We have plans to go for an early Lake Perch Dinner about 3pm ... then drive her up to her apartment in Chicago so she is home about 5:30, in time to get her laundry done and get ready for her upcoming week.  Early enough for us to get back home for a relaxing evening.






Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> well, not much going on here today.  Gonna go to a local farmers market to look for some green tomatoes.  If we find them, we are gonna have FRIED GREEN TOMATOES!!!!!!!!!


Fried Green Tomatoes sound good.  Haven't had them in too long.  Hmmm ... now I've got a craving!


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
well, bad news!!!  No one had any tomatoes of any color!!  Wrong time of the year.  Maybe later in the fall.  Will be waiting for em.  Did get some jalapeno bread, some great salsa verde and Shiner beer jelly.


----------



## pirate_girl

Other Grandma isn't much of a grandma.
She's not doing it.
However, Ali, Ty and the girls went grocery shopping.
How the hell she's going to hobble around the store with a walker while he manages those two wee ones is anyone's guess.

Not my problemo...
I stayed here to whip the house in shape.


----------



## waybomb

The ac unit for the first two floors ate a capacitor last week. So been running the upstairs ac at 70 and kept the recirc fan on downstairs. Got a new 5/55 cap and bought a new fan motor for the condenser too.
Works like a champ now.
Took all of ten minutes to replace both.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're having ac issues today as well with the camper. Took us a bit of reading but I think we have it sorted out. It's very humid outside and my wife likes the window open  in the bedroom.   Also the bathroom vent was open allowing humidity to freeze up the ac unit. We're under a heat advisory.


----------



## waybomb

NorthernRedneck said:


> We're having ac issues today as well with the camper. Took us a bit of reading but I think we have it sorted out. It's very humid outside and my wife likes the window open  in the bedroom.   Also the bathroom vent was open allowing humidity to freeze up the ac unit. We're under a heat advisory.



Change the filters and inspect the evaporator. Clean the evaporator if you can get to it.
But ya, chilling the entire outside is Big deal.


----------



## zekeusa

TiredRetired said:


> Haircut this morning.
> 
> Going to put things back together on the lawn mower and finish it up today.  Yesterday welded the deck, then sandblasted and POR 15 the underside.  Today put the wheels and drivetrain back together and get her running. Most folks don't spend this much time and money on a 15 year old mower, but this one is a 2 cycle Lawn Boy and they do not have 2 stroke engines anymore thanx for the butt hole EPA.



Fix the old mower is better than buying a new one! It will go another 15 years!!


----------



## Melensdad

Missed church.  I took a 1/2 of an Ambien about 3:30am to get back to sleep.  It did its job.  I'm still groggy.  I hate when I miss church.

We have Melen home for the weekend, today we plan to sit by the pool, then go out for a late lunch, and after lunch drive her back to her Chicago apartment to get here there late afternoon.  

If the grass is dried enough after the rain from last night I will mow the "dog yard" because that is the one area of the lawn that I didn't get to before the rains started a few days ago.  Looking pretty raggedy in there with too tall grass.


----------



## pirate_girl

Making plans to move out of here next month.
Can't do this anymore.
I HAVE to be independent again.
No question about it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Making plans to move out of here next month.
> Can't do this anymore.
> I HAVE to be independent again.
> No question about it.



Sorry to hear things aren’t working out


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Sorry to hear things aren’t working out



It's her thinking I am her personal maid, housekeeper and lady in waiting.
Not going to take it anymore.

That has been the cause of many arguments between her and my son.
When he's here ohhh all the sudden she's up and doing things. When he's gone all day working, all she does is sleep, Facebook, knit and bark out orders.
I'll be leaving next month and she's not too happy.
Tough shit.

I feel.this is the right decision for me.
I'll not mention it again on this forum until I am settled and happy in my new place, once again independent.


----------



## rugerman

Pirate Girl I wish you fair seas and a following wind and happiness in all future endeavors.


----------



## pirate_girl

rugerman said:


> Pirate Girl I wish you fair seas and a following wind and happiness in all future endeavors.



Thank you.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's her thinking I am her personal maid, housekeeper and lady in waiting.
> Not going to take it anymore.
> 
> That has been the cause of many arguments between her and my son.
> When he's here ohhh all the sudden she's up and doing things. When he's gone all day working, all she does is sleep, Facebook, knit and bark out orders.
> I'll be leaving next month and she's not too happy.
> Tough shit.
> 
> I feel.this is the right decision for me.
> I'll not mention it again on this forum until I am settled and happy in my new place, once again independent.


 Good for you. Hard decision to make but it's the right one.


----------



## tiredretired

Church this morning.  Teen Challenge paid us a visit.  What an outstanding organization that is.  Great work helping folks get off drugs.  They are expanding and building a house for women.  Awesome.

Then I washed the truck and that was it for outside as the heat is building again for today and tomorrow.  

Nap time.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Good for you. Hard decision to make but it's the right one.



Yup and thank you Jerry for being one of many to listen to my growing frustration.
I knew this was coming.
Can't believe I lasted this long.


----------



## tiredretired

zekeusa said:


> Fix the old mower is better than buying a new one! It will go another 15 years!!



You know, it just might.  The $64,000 question is will I?


----------



## rugerman

I am riding out a arthritis flare, it’s playing musical joints, started in my right knee, moved to my left knee, now it’s attacking my right shoulder, started a steroid dose pack yesterday hoping for some relief in a day or two. Took a lortab 10 this morning, didn’t touch the pain just constipated the hell out of me, damned if you do damned if you don’t.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ali has another therapy session this afternoon.
So, I'll be here with the girls of course.
Today I feel strangely lucid, relieved and a bit sad.
It's okay tho.


----------



## FrancSevin

Went on a fossil hunt with my grandson yesterday.  Near Pevely MO is a cliff on I-55 with soft limestone chock full of fossilized animals, sea shells and plants.

 Messy business though.  My pickup is full of mud, muck and strange insects. And the freight bed is worse.

 Today I'm running to Columbia MO to work on a Chinese packaging machine.  $12K US for a machine that ought to cost $40K out of the USA or Europe.   No instructions and the schematic is in Mandarin.

 And no local support tech.

 I hate the damn things but,,, it is a favor for a vendor/customer.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
you hang in there P.G.  Just remember that it is always darkest just before day light!!!! Hoping the best for ya!!!!!!  Have a goodun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> It's her thinking I am her personal maid, housekeeper and lady in waiting.
> Not going to take it anymore.
> 
> That has been the cause of many arguments between her and my son.
> When he's here ohhh all the sudden she's up and doing things. When he's gone all day working, all she does is sleep, Facebook, knit and bark out orders.
> I'll be leaving next month and she's not too happy.
> Tough shit.
> 
> I feel.this is the right decision for me.
> I'll not mention it again on this forum until I am settled and happy in my new place, once again independent.



Sorry to hear this Lollie. You seemed, before, to have found your place.

I get it with being abused by the younger ones. Not the grand kids but adults who should know better. 

We have two teenage girls and a tween boy keep one pretty busy. But their grandma does most of the hosting.

I'm just the cook.


Oh well.

BTW;
I only have internet at the office this summer. With my grand son, grand daughter and her friend,  living with us, I had to give up may computer and home office. So I miss all the weekend traffic here.

WIFI at the marina but I keep forgetting my laptop.


----------



## pirate_girl

Franc, that was then.
This is now.
It's not my son, it's not the Granddaughters.
It's her.
They aren't even married yet and it's been 4 years.
He's told me 3 times since I've been here that he is never going to marry her.
What does that tell you?
Besides, he's still married to Aimee legally.
There is more to that which I cannot and will not share here.
There is also an 11 year age difference.
He's mature as a 35 y/o man should be.
She's of the "snowflake" generation.
Everybody owes her SOMETHING.
She's never wrong, knows it all and can't even raise her children properly.
I don't call sleeping all day, declaring " I am not some Suzy Homemaker, doesn't want to work etc etc etc a productive member of society, nevermind a good mother to my grandkids.
She sure had me fooled the first couple of months I was here.
Then I caught on real fast.
This environment isn't healthy.
At all.
But I'll endure until I'm no longer here.
Besides, I'll only be like less than 20 miles away.


----------



## tiredretired

Going to be hot today.   Mid 90's and muggy.  I have an appointment with a mechanic about the fuel pump on my truck. I seem to be losing fuel pressure when the truck sits overnight.  Back flow preventer is bad I would suspect from years of ethanol gas.  I do most of the work on my truck but this is above my pay grade. Without a lift, no desire to lay on my back and attempt to drop the fuel tank to get to the pump.  

Too old for that shit.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Too old for this shit.


Presto change o..
Me too..


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
you young folks give me reason to smile!!!! Have a goodun!!!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> you young folks give me reason to smile!!!! Have a goodun!!!!!



You too, sir!  Life is grand.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> you young folks give me reason to smile!!!! Have a goodun!!!!!



Young?
Not I.
Someone told me the other day I don't look at all my age.
I told him I felt 108.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Same here. I often feel about 95.


----------



## tiredretired

Out the door at 6AM to lug a ton of pellets.  Sunny and 57 degrees.  Temp felt great.  Came in, ate breakfast and watched some news.  Now going to do some mowing.  Feels good to be busy today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah, I'm busy too.
19 days from now I'll be in Napoleon, Ohio.
New apartment all by myself, full time job and getting my life back again.
I'm gonna miss these babies.
But not the hassle of feeling like I'm caught between a rock and a hard place.
It's going to be good.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Yeah, I'm busy too.
> 19 days from now I'll be in Napoleon, Ohio.
> New apartment all by myself, full time job and getting my life back again.
> I'm gonna miss these babies.
> But not the hassle of feeling like I'm caught between a rock and a hard place.
> It's going to be good.



Hope your not too far from the grandkids. Best wishes!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Hope your not too far from the grandkids. Best wishes!



Thanks.
16 miles
20 minutes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That'll be nice. You need independence and  a consistent job. Helps keep the sanity. 

No appointments today. Did some running around. Picked up a good used hiking backpack for one of the girls who is moving up to scouts next year. Might head out after the kids are gone to their day program at the boys and girls club to do some truck shopping. They go every day. Normally we have 7 kids. We're down to 3 for now with summer visits and summer camp etc.  Next week we'll only have 2. So nice break.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Brian.
I just told a friend first thing I'm going to do first night alone again is enjoy something boozy lol
Then sit back and say aaaaaahhhh.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Franc, that was then.
> This is now.
> It's not my son, it's not the Granddaughters.
> It's her.
> They aren't even married yet and it's been 4 years.
> He's told me 3 times since I've been here that he is never going to marry her.
> What does that tell you?
> Besides, he's still married to Aimee legally.
> There is more to that which I cannot and will not share here.
> There is also an 11 year age difference.
> He's mature as a 35 y/o man should be.
> She's of the "snowflake" generation.
> Everybody owes her SOMETHING.
> She's never wrong, knows it all and can't even raise her children properly.
> I don't call sleeping all day, declaring " I am not some Suzy Homemaker, doesn't want to work etc etc etc a productive member of society, nevermind a good mother to my grandkids.
> She sure had me fooled the first couple of months I was here.
> Then I caught on real fast.
> This environment isn't healthy.
> At all.
> But I'll endure until I'm no longer here.
> Besides, I'll only be like less than 20 miles away.




She sounds a lot like my son's current "girlfriend." Which is why we have the grandchildren, and a friend, here for the entire summer. And the grand daughter will likely be here for life.
 He is still married to their mother who left him over 4 years ago

I can relate.

So sorry to hear. Not just for you but for the children involved.
Be well and hopefully, sometime soon, you'll be happy.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> She sounds a lot like my son's current "girlfriend." Which is why we have the grandchildren, and a friend, here for the entire summer. And the grand daughter will likely be here for life.
> He is still married to their mother who left him over 4 years ago
> 
> I can relate.
> 
> So sorry to hear. Not just for you but for the children involved.
> Be well and hopefully, sometime soon, you'll be happy.


Wow is all I can say about your situation.
Yes, you can relate.

I am happy. I'm a happy person by nature, but this is something that I can't fix.
It was broken to begin with.
Hardest thing I'm going to have to do is walk out of this house knowing I won't be greeted with hugs and kisses each morning by those babies.
After that it's their life.
I'll visit occasionally, but made it crystal clear that I won't be available to babysit unless I have free time.
It's the way it has to be.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Spent a few hours this morning at the local hospital having an outpatient procedure done. Cardiologist put in an Implantable Cardiac Monitor under the skin on my chest. It monitors and records my heart rhythm over a 24 hour period. Every night at Midnight it will send the information to my Dr. I have to sleep within about 6 feet from the console which is on my bedside table.
Actual procedure time was 5-10 minutes. The incision is so small, they didn't even use stitches, just steri strips and an outer dressing. This thing is tiny, maybe 2" long, 1/4" wide and 1/8" high. They numb the area and put a probe in to loosen up the tissue. Then a syringe of sorts pushes it in just under the surface of the skin. I will be able to feel it once the dressing comes off.


----------



## pirate_girl

Why did they do an inserted one vs a Holter Jerry?
The Holter's can be a pain.
Maybe that's why.

I'm doing okay.
Ty was out until after 4am at an accident.
He just woke up after getting some much needed sleep.
He towed the car here until he can get it at the shop.
Car is a mess.
The woman lived.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Why did they do an inserted one vs a Holter Jerry?
> The Holter's can be a pain.
> Maybe that's why.



It's much more convenient I'd suppose. No wires, no monitor around my neck 24/7. This one can be read wirelessly without having to go to the office.


----------



## pirate_girl

New member fredflintstone.
Willllmaaaaa!


----------



## FrancSevin

I haven't been fishing for over 35 years. Used to Trout fish and sometimes go for Largemouth bass. Always liked Bluegill, bacon and eggs for breakfast whenever I was in the woods.

I imagine my flylines are all dry rotted hanging in the garage since the seventies like that. Heirlooms from a slower time in my life when I worked for "THE MAN" and complained, through my ignorance, of what THE MAN was doing to keep me employed. 

Two weeks ago, while sitting on the sailboat my 12 year old grandson complained his dad didn't take him fishing. So last nite we bought a Zebco and some tackle. Then came the tackle box. 

Jessie seemed pretty pleased.  But then we bought the best item for carrying his pole and tackle box. A fourteen foot lake canoe. Today and tonite we will be tying ropes into anchor Rhodes, stern and bowlines. And getting the "Blue Falcon" as he named her, ready for Lake Stockton.
It has a square stern so, eventually, we can mount a trolling motor.

Many of the small lakes in Connecticut do not allow large motors so with this rig he and his dad can go fishing there instead of the CT river where the cabin cruiser is docked.

Mean while he and Grandpa can do Lake Stockton and maybe some of the cold clear rivers in southern MO.


----------



## pirate_girl

You're some Grandpa, Franc.
That's lovely.


----------



## Melensdad

Dropped the lovely Mrs_Bob off at Physical Therapy a while ago, came home to let the dogs out.  On my way back to get her from PT shortly and then drive up to Chicago to meet Melen for dinner.

We are planning to eat at The Asian Cajun.  Its one of those "fusion" restaurants, its located just outside the edge of Chinatown.  Friend of mine told me about it and loves it.  Its not terribly far from Melen's apartment (12 blocks) so we are planning to walk to the restaurant.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ptsd sucking the life out of me today. One of those days I just want to crawl into a corner and hide. Splitting headache. Lots of things triggering me. Sore. Feel like crap. Hopefully you all are having a good one.


----------



## pirate_girl

I hope today finds you feeling better, Brian.

I'm up having my coffee in wonderful silence.
Ty got called to a rollover crash on 24 and 109.
Oh and we got one.
Stay away from the ducks, varmint!
It's not dead, it's just exhausting itself trying to get free.
When I first saw it this morning I thought it was digging a hole in the ground, then I went out there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Much better today. Thx. 

I figured I'd start off the day on a good note by playing guitar for an hour. 

Getting ready for camp this evening when the lovely missus gets home from work. We had our oldest foster daughter enrolled in a summer reading program. Today is the last day so I have been voluntold to go for a completion ceremony this afternoon.


----------



## tiredretired

Got my first batch of pellets all put away and just called to delay the next batch as we have what they are predicting as a solid week of rainy crappy weather.  We are due after all the sunny hot weather over the past month.

Today, going for a stroll on the local rail trail and check out the progress they are making on connecting the gaps in the trail (mostly lost bridges).   I am hoping to go 4-5 miles, but my foot and leg will be the judge of that.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going to get my hair and nails done this afternoon and check out the roundabout they are building south of town.
Everyone around here freaking out over a small roundabout.
I told one lady at the store last week, I used to live in West Yorkshire, England.
You'd lose your mind driving Tingley to get on the M62.
She just looked at me Lol


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I'm going to get my hair and nails done this afternoon and check out the roundabout they are building south of town.
> Everyone around here freaking out over a small roundabout.
> I told one lady at the store last week, I used to live in West Yorkshire, England.
> You'd lose your mind driving Tingley to get on the M62.
> She just looked at me Lol



A little me time is needed every so often.   


To me roundabouts are no big deal. Don't know about the ones overseas. Some of those look brutal.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> A little me time is needed every so often.
> 
> 
> To me roundabouts are no big deal. Don't know about the ones overseas. Some of those look brutal.



Yes indeedy!


Tingley was the worst I ever encountered.
People always talked about spaghetti junction in Birmingham being bad, but it's not quite the same.
I drove in Wales where a lot of the signs are in Welsh.
I've also witnessed a car load of Pakistanis driving right OVER a roundabout. 
That one was smaller.


----------



## pirate_girl

Talk about coincidence lol


----------



## FrancSevin

I like roundabouts. They make a lot of sense.  I don't know whether to be surprised that Americans dislike them or that the British invented them.


----------



## FrancSevin

Packing up for the weekend at the lake.  

 Jessie's new boat has a lot of gear to install for his fishing expeditions. lines, set cushions, paddles, a beer cooler, all necessities for proper passage.

 Cathy bought two dock box kits for me to install on Saturday.

 Between fishing with Jessie and carpentry chores much of Saturday is consumed with work.  I do hope that we finally get to sail on Sunday.


----------



## Galvatron

Best day ever, just me my son and daughter having fun bowling, drinking and eating shit, does not get better than that


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hanging out at the fire with friends. Abs are very sore and can barely stand but I say "f" it all. I'm having fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Setup a temporary outdoor kitchen off the deck at camp. I picked up an older propane oven this week which will be used in the kitchen area so we can cook outside. The kitchen will be 10x12.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hoping these kids want to nap soon so I can get the rest of the laundry done.
All the while, their mother is still in bed like a beached whale who couldn't care less.

Is it next month yet?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hoping these kids want to nap soon so I can get the rest of the laundry done.
> All the while, their mother is still in bed like a beached whale who couldn't care less.
> 
> Is it next month yet?



Has she realized that you are actually leaving?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

She's starting to sound like my ex. Lazy. I remember having to leave for 3 days for work training and getting a call from the school halfway through the first day asking where the kids were. She couldn't even drag her butt out of bed to send them to school.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Has she realized that you are actually leaving?



She doesn't care either way.
She'll just revert back to the way it was before I came here.
Let the kids tear the house up, throw them in bed for naps so she can sleep, or not have to deal with them.
Not do anything domestic at all.

I'm sick of talking about it, never mind having to live it.
The End.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> She's starting to sound like my ex. Lazy. I remember having to leave for 3 days for work training and getting a call from the school halfway through the first day asking where the kids were. She couldn't even drag her butt out of bed to send them to school.


Yup. LAZY.
Do you know how many people have told me they are not surprised by any of the stuff I've told them?
My other son's ex wife and her used to be friends.
Oh the things I've been told.

Her own Mother warned me about how she is.
They aren't close at all.
She doesn't care about a damn thing but herself.
She's like a 14 year old  who doesn't want to get up and face the world.
Everyone else has to do everything for her, including her Mother and step-dad who are raising her 7 year old son.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. That's EXACTLY like my ex.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmm, she just got up to run into town for cigarettes because she's out.
Then: you need anything while I'm out?
She's getting us coffee from Tim Horton's drive thru.
See, and while she's getting through the door with the walker, I get all concerned and help her saying be careful.
She doesn't even need the walker anymore.
Sigh...
Who was it that told me I'm too damn nice.

Oh yes!
Everybody..
It's the ever patient nurse in me, that's what it is.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just caught another coon too.

Cat food. I'll go take a picture lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Oooh, it acted like it wanted to come at me.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Oooh, it acted like it wanted to come at me.


Of course, it's probably pretty pissed off.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Of course, it's probably pretty pissed off.



Even more so now because it's raining and the ducks are walking near it teasing.
Can't get me now! Lol


----------



## 300 H and H

I have been out and about in my 72' Trans Am. Moms have been grabbing their little kids, and wisking them away from the curb! 

I did not even have to turn her loose either. Just the sound of all those 462 cubic inches of pure Pontiac Ram Air engine is all it takes. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome. Pictures?


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, Mother is up and folding laundry and chasing her children.
I'm going out to dinner with my other son and Granddaughter.

Ty is in Kalamazoo and won't be home til late.

Later!


----------



## 300 H and H

NorthernRedneck said:


> Awesome. Pictures?



Since I don't do the net over my phone, and photobucket sucks, this is the best I can do Brian.. 

http://photobucket.com/gallery/user...DovVEFQaWNzMDA4X3pwc2FkZTc5ZTc2LmpwZw==/?ref=

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sweet car. I'm considering a vintage muscle car in a few years when the kids are older.


----------



## 300 H and H

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sweet car. I'm considering a vintage muscle car in a few years when the kids are older.



The sweetest part is I have been enjoying this old car since high school, and raised my kids in the back seat. I have had it for 42 years of it's life. For a 46 year old car, I think that is pretty darn good.... 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I would have loved that. Eventually I'll get something that goes vroom vroom. 

On the homefront, we got one kid back from summer camp. Both the older girls are going today for a week. So I'll just have our 2 youngest boys for a week. Tonight we have a very rare night with no kids. When you have 7 kids in the house it's a nice well deserved break. 

We are getting away in August just the two of us for 2 nights going to a 2 day outdoor Christian concert with many big name artists performing.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
Man that car brings back memories of the good old days!!  I had a few that I sure wish I had still.  They were 1960 Impala with the 348 engine with 3 carbs, a 63 Impala 409, a 68 Camaro with the 396, and my last toy was 58 Corvette which ran C-gas class.  Man those were fun.  Have a goodun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a wonderful time last night out to a Mexican restaurant with my oldest son and grandie.
Even had a huge margarita.
Slept very well too.

Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading out to bring the girls to summer camp for a week. Came home from camp this morning recovering from a hangover. Just found out that we will have no kids (that's 0 zip nada) for a whole 48 hours. Date night tonight after dropping off the kids.


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoy Brian.

It's not been a bad day.
Ty made fried tilapia and sweet corn for dinner.
He and Ali went to do the late night grocery shopping.
I bathed the girls and tucked them in.
Wanted to attend mass this morning, but that didn't happen.
Just enjoying the quiet, with the windows open and central air off.
It's going to be cool for a while.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was up early with the kids getting them breakfast so they could see their Daddy before he sat off for work.

They are doing something over at the dam, rebuilding around it. 
I'll take a walk later and check it out.
With all the campers and other activities going on it's not quite as creepy being there alone for enjoying the environs and snapping pictures.
It's going to not reach 80°.
Nice.


----------



## FrancSevin

Recovering from the week-end.

I built one of the sheds in the 95F heat. Took a swim. 

Jessie's canoe launch went well and we fished most of Saturday evening. Fortunately nothing was biting. Except a wasp on my hand. To which I had an allergic reaction.

My Epi-Pen was in St Louis. Benadryl and booze got me thru the morning.

Sunday we finally went sailing. 25 years since I put a boat to the wind. Moonraker went to 5.5 knots in a 125 knot breeze. Despite tired sails, she pointed up wind extremely well.
 Toasted our dad with the last Miller's.

Awesome day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Enjoying a totally kidfree day. Still up at 6am though as my back can't handle too long laying down. 

Went out for supper with my lovely wife then surprised her with a slow walk out at a local conservatory area overlooking lake superior and the sleeping giant. 

Went for breakfast this morning then a meeting with my lawyer. Came home and did a repair job on my wife's Yukon. (She accidentally backed into a concrete barrier which caved in the plastic outer bumper cover. I had previously taken the bumper off and used a rubber mallet and heat gun to pound the dent back out. Now I'm repainting it. 

I may be going to pick up another kayak this evening. We have 3 already but they are basic Walmart quality. This one is a 13ft laker.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> 13ft laker.



Think he would move to Los Angeles?  Would be the tallest player in the NBA


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Think he would move to Los Angeles?  Would be the tallest player in the NBA


Lol. This is more like what I was thinking.


----------



## FrancSevin

FrancSevin said:


> Recovering from the week-end.
> 
> I built one of the sheds in the 95F heat. Took a swim.
> 
> Jessie's canoe launch went well and we fished most of Saturday evening. Fortunately nothing was biting. Except a wasp on my hand. To which I had an allergic reaction.
> 
> My Epi-Pen was in St Louis. Benadryl and booze got me thru the morning.
> 
> Sunday we finally went sailing. 25 years since I put a boat to the wind. Moonraker went to 5.5 knots in a 125 knot breeze. Despite tired sails, she pointed up wind extremely well.
> Toasted our dad with the last Miller's.
> 
> Awesome day.


 
 Uh that's a fast wind...sorry 15 knot breeze.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lol. This is more like what I was thinking.



Oh.  One of those.


----------



## pirate_girl

They've got the dam blocked off to rebuild the north bank, so I can't get in unless I drive or walk clear up the road.
It's not that important I guess.
Just got the kids down for naps.
Peeeace and quiet.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Hmm, she just got up to run into town for cigarettes because she's out.
> Then: you need anything while I'm out?
> She's getting us coffee from Tim Horton's drive thru.
> See, and while she's getting through the door with the walker, I get all concerned and help her saying be careful.
> She doesn't even need the walker anymore.
> Sigh...
> Who was it that told me I'm too damn nice.
> 
> Oh yes!
> Everybody..
> It's the ever patient nurse in me, that's what it is.



Is she suffering from depression?


----------



## tiredretired

Downpours, muggy as hell and just plain not a good day for working outside.  Sooooo, here I am cooped up in the house with Fox News on the TV.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Is she suffering from depression?



No.


----------



## luvs

my foot/ankle; they're broken, & then they kept me 7 daze @ that hospital, (cruthches & a cast/splint until my appt. to fit me w/ my boot/cast; gave me my new ICD, & as w/ my last nurse, they would not manually flush my g-j -- she got, then, to spurt herself w/ my tube feed/etcetera all over-namely, herself, tho;- i told her; she chose to not abide; & so onto surgery 4 my new g-j-- then began, surgeon's orders-- to say that that tube is to get manual flushes-- 
got several things all kinda well in those 7 daze, tho~~


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> my foot/ankle; they're broken, & then they kept me 7 daze, gave me my new ICD, & as w/ my last nurse, they would not manually flush my g-j -- she got, then, to spurt herself w/ my tube feed/etcetera all over-namely, herself, tho;- i told her; she chose to not abide; & so onto surgery 4 my new g-j-- then began, surgeon's orders-- to say that that tube is to get manual flushes--
> got several things all kinda well, tho~~



Hi little sweetie.  I was beginning to worry about you.
Sorry about your footsie, glad to hear about the several things too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Glad you're ok.


----------



## pirate_girl

I did it.
I've moved to Napoleon Ohio.
Right now I am staying with Ty's wife Aimee.
It's a small place but it's great.
Ty was disappointed that I went, she was speechless and pissed and I bawled all the way here leaving those babies.
After I get my head back on straight, I'm going to the places here that I can apply for nursing positions.
Once again a new beginning, but you all know I am no stranger to change.
Right now I'm feeling happy, later it's going to sink in but I know I did the right thing.


----------



## rugerman

Pirate Girl I wish you all the best. A move is always a stressor and when you leave behind loved ones (espically young kids) it makes it harder to deal with, it will take a while to establish a new routine but hang in there things will work out. With nurses in such demand (at least they are around here) you should have little trouble finding a job.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good luck with the new start pg. I totally understand how that is. When I left my hometown of 37 years for the city and a fresh start, it was difficult but here I am 6 years later and things have worked themselves out. 

In my case, living in a small town where everyone knows everyone, it just became too hard to leave the house when everyone I encountered felt the need to constantly remind me of how selfish my ex was and how they saw how bad she treated me.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy P.G.,
hang in there gal cause it is gonna get better.  I have had to make many moves during my working days and it always seemed to work out in time. I once spent a year in Mt. Vernon, Ohio.  Now that was a nice place!! Hope you feel fine and made a good decision.  Have a goodun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks guys.
I slept not very well with my mind going a million miles per hour.
This apartment is within walking distance of downtown, which I am very familiar with.

She was blowing up my phone until 2am angry.
I finally had to block her number only after I left a few choice words about some things, finally ending it with PLEASE take proper care of my grandchildren.

I'll be fine.
I've got a huge support system of other family and friends who'd been telling me for months "you need to get theeeee hell out of there."

I know everyone says there are two sides to every story.
What I've shared here from day 1 and my time with them has been right down to the letter honest.
I was being taken advantage of.
Never again.
I wished Ty a happy birthday this morning.
He said he's relieved and not to worry about my decision.
That means the world to me.

There are 3 nursing facilities, one of which a long ago friend is employed. I have excellent references so jobwise will not be a problem.
Nurses are always in demand.

Aimee is at work, I'm feeling sad, relieved... just a mixed bag of emotions right now.
It will get better.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Happy First Napoleon Morning!  

Relax a couple of days then get a good job lined up. 

Hope things go well.

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What he said. Lay low. Let the dust settle. Then when you're ready, jump back in the saddle. 

Well, I finally got around to fixing the bathtub faucet. For months the pressure had been slowing down and this morning I could piss more pressure. So I shut off the water downstairs and pulled the cartridge out then headed down to a plumbing shop a few blocks away at 9am. By 9:15 I was home with a new cartridge installed and the taps working full force.


----------



## FrancSevin

Gotta go back to Columbia Mo and work on that dammed Chinese packaging line.

They have no operators manual for it. No electrical  schematic.  No parts manual.  The company has no web site for troubleshooting or help. And I have no clue how to fix the issues.

I hate taking their money when I really cannot do anything. But they insist. So,,,; This time I am taking duct tape, WD-40,,,; and a big hammer. maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Gotta go back to Columbia Mo and work on that dammed Chinese packaging line.
> 
> They have no operators manual for it. No electrical  schematic.  No parts manual.  The company has no web site for troubleshooting or help. And I have no clue how to fix the issues.
> 
> I hate taking their money when I really cannot do anything. But they insist. So,,,; This time I am taking duct tape, WD-40,,,; and a big hammer. maybe I'll get lucky.



Don’t forget the binder twine and baling wire!  Maybe some chewing gum too!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Happy First Napoleon Morning!
> 
> Relax a couple of days then get a good job lined up.
> 
> Hope things go well.
> 
> Jim


I was going to reference Waterloo, but shouldn't lol
Thanks Jim.
I am going to be just fine.
I need to go grocery shopping today.
Everything she has is Puerto Rican or is that Spanish?? 

I love this gal, always have.
She is my daughter in law.
Big heart, no drama, very relaxed and most of all giving.
She remembers the time when she and Ty were still together.
I helped them a whole lot to get out of binds.
She and my son Jeff were there for me yesterday saying JUST DO IT TODAY.
So I did.
I'm early, but no better time than the present.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Glad to see you get out while you have a little bit of sanity left. Take a few days to just decompress.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am Jerry.
Yesterday on the way here I was hyperventilating.
Then had to pull over and compose myself.
I felt like I had done the wrong thing until I got to talk to Ty this morning.
I'll get to see the girls weekly if i choose,which is a good thing.
Good Lord she's hollering about that now because of Aimee being in the picture.


Mi chica!!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Good Lord she's hollering about that now because of Aimee being in the picture.
> 
> 
> Mi chica!!



Yeah I figured that would happen.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Yeah I figured that would happen.



He said, she'll get over it.

So folks, thus endeth the move.
It's over, every hour is easier.


We're going out for Chinese later.
There are I believe 3 places down the road where all the businesses are.
I'm finally getting my appetite back.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> Yeah I figured that would happen.



I think I get the picture. 

Hollers about everything but does nothing!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup.


----------



## Galvatron

Sitting in the garden all day 2 fingers up to the world


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I'm drinking coffee and trying to wake up.
Slept fitfully again last night.

It's supposed to storm this afternoon, I've got errands to run... blah blah blahhhhh


----------



## tiredretired

Hopefully no rain today.  Prolly mow the lawn if that happens.  Cable guy supposed to be here between 12 & 2.  Other then that a quiet day on the home front.


----------



## rugerman

Not much, I have dialysis today, that kills 4 hours, after that i’m Pretty washed out, I’m also having a arthritis flare so I’m in a good bit of pain, this has been the the worst flare that I have had, started in my knees, moved to my right shoulder, now it’s in my left shoulder. Long day ahead.


----------



## FrancSevin

We had several no shows at work today. Fortunately we are slow this week and nobody's orders are critical hot.

Yesterday in Columbia, the Chinese machine nightmare went well. Two hours of sorting what the customer did to foul up the set up. Runs perfect now.

I finally got a link to the manufacturer. However, when I tried to contact them for an operator's manual it downloaded pile of cookies and a virus. I couldn't make it stop. Link won't close, even on a complete shut down and re-boot.  Inow have a link in the background running ad after ad in Mandirin.  I keep asking "Preeze Engrish"  

System mechanic is on it now. But Geez those guys are bad with cookies. It's like going to a Bulgarian porn site.


----------



## pirate_girl

I got stung by a wasp in the bathroom.
Don't know how it got in.
Went to buy bottled water and other things I forgot while shopping yesterday.

Now I feel like I'm getting a cold.
Haven't been sick since last October when that flu was going around.
That's a record for me.


----------



## zekeusa

Pick up some Olive Leaf Supplement. It will boost your immune system and If your getting a cold it will make the symptoms less. I have been taking two capsules a day for almost a year. I didn't get the flu and I haven't had a cold since!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I got stung by a wasp in the bathroom.
> Don't know how it got in.
> Went to buy bottled water and other things I forgot while shopping yesterday.
> 
> Now I feel like I'm getting a cold.
> Haven't been sick since last October when that flu was going around.
> That's a record for me.




 I can relate. That wasp sting from on the boat last weekend still vexes me.

 My whole arm hurts and the hand is still stiff. But then that could just be OLD AGE.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've heard about olive leaf, zeke and thanks!
Normally I'm on a supplement of C with rose hips year round.
Suffice it to say, I've been neglecting myself lately.

Anywhooo...
Ouch, then whack!
Take that ya sumbitch.

Killed by the latest copy of People magazine.


----------



## zekeusa

Yes, I know you have been going though a lot of stuff lately! I also take Gaba for stress and a few other supplements.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Yes, I know you have been going though a lot of stuff lately! I also take Gaba for stress and a few other supplements.



Tonight I'm gonna have hard cider.
That'll be good enough


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So our bathroom has a suspended ceiling covering the whole ceiling with the see through light panels and the 4ft fluorescent  bulbs covering it. It's bright when all 4 bulbs are going. But one of the plastic see through panels was cracked. And the painted metal support bars were flaking. So I started with the cracked panel taking it down to measure and replace. Before I knew it I had the whole ceiling removed. Now I'm painting the supports to reinstall them. And cut a new panel I picked up at home depot. 

I also picked up a swing lounger for camp. And a couple of shelves for the new shed at camp


----------



## EastTexFrank

Finished putting the big tractor back together.  When I started to use it last time, it overheated.  On inspection one of the belts was worn, torn, stretched and slack.  I decided to replace both belts and started yesterday after lunch.  It was going to be one of my 10 minute jobs.  It took the rest of the day and I finished it up this morning.  I had to remove a whole bunch of stuff under the hood just to get to them.  Everything is crammed in there with no space to get a hand in unless you're Japanese with little hands (it's a Kubota).  Anyway, finally got it done and it appears to be running good.

Cup of coffee and then on to job #2.  While we were away, the breaker on an outside freezer tripped, probably during a thunderstorm.  Anyhow, we came back to a real mess.  Refroze it all and today emptied the contents and took about 200# of meat to the dump.  Broke my little Scottish heart.  Still got to wash and disinfect the inside of the freezer but I'm through with it for today.  

At present I'm having lunch and another coffee while I'm trying to decide what I'm going to do with the rest of the day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I officially hate dropped ceilings. I swore and cursed at it for 4 hours. Tools and ceiling tiles went flying at one point. Done painting but two of the panels cracked. So another trip to lowes tomorrow morning is in store.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> I officially hate dropped ceilings. I swore and cursed at it for 4 hours. Tools and ceiling tiles went flying at one point. Done painting but two of the panels cracked. So another trip to lowes tomorrow morning is in store.


 
 We have strict codes here about suspended ceilings. By the time you do one, with all the earthquake stuff and fire proofing and suppression systems one might as well have done drywall.


I hate them also. You have my sympathy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

About the only time I like a suspended ceiling is in a basement to allow easy access to cables and plumbing in the ceiling.


----------



## pirate_girl

Aimee is still hung up at work.
She was going to make sofrito over rice tonight.
So she told me to look in the freezer for her Mom's red beans and rice.
Omg!
Talk about delicious!
She's going to make a Puerto Rican dish this weekend that has pork and bananas in it.
So I ate that, then took a walk.
There isn't anything to clean here.
It's spotless.
I'm going stir crazy from just thinking of things to do.
I did apply at the Lutheran Home and another one.
They will call me when there is an opening for 2nd shift, cause that's what I'm used to.


----------



## pirate_girl

Woke up drippy and coughing.
Got myself full of C and hot tea.
I think I'll take another walk in a while, then make a trip across town to apply at the rehab nursing center.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Time to call a nurse to take care of that dripping  nose. Lol

Off to take my wife to an appointment. Somehow we managed to have a night with no kids tonight at camp. 

Tomorrow is a planned 3 hr ride in the side by side with a few of the guys from camp.


----------



## FrancSevin

Our Granddaughter's best friend Megan stayed with us this summer. Cathy took her home yesterday to Tampa. Supposedly a rapid turnaround and flight home in the afternoon but, she returned last nite very late after giving up her seat to some one with a medical emergency. Southwest gave her over $800 in vouchers.

I spent the evening taping and mudding the new half bath ( two piece on suite) off the master bedroom. God, I hate doing that work. Almost as much as I hate painting.


----------



## pirate_girl

<gulp> new member's name.





Anyway, I've been resting and had a nice lunch.
Yum!


----------



## Doc

Today I did a lot of this, and then I did a whole lot of that.   I am wore out.   TGIF


----------



## pirate_girl

My "cold" has not progressed, so I hope I shot it down.
Got all my applications in, now it's just a waiting game.
I'm not penniless, get my widow's pension from the U.K. and have a nice bit put back in savings and the retirement account, so no worries there.

I had a banana split for dinner at this cute little ice cream parlour/ gift shop just outside of the city.
Got myself familiar with some nice neighbours and Aimee showed me the laundry room down the back stairs in the building across the parking lot.
She went to Angola, Indiana with some friends, so I'm on my own for the evening.


----------



## rugerman

Been having a arthritis flare for the last several days, started a steroid dosepak, they cause me to have worse insomnia that I normally have so no sleep last night. Took a pain pill so I could get a nap after breakfast, slept a couple hours, mowed the yard AGAIN, filled my hummingbird feeders, sat on my ass til it was time to cook some steaks for supper, now I’m just chilling til it’s time for me to take a shower. Hope that I get some sleep tonight. Hope you all had a wonderful day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Arthritis is no fun.  Both my wife and I have it but hers is a lot worse than mine.  She really suffers.  

Went to the kidney doctor today.  It seems that my kidneys are crapping out or is that pissing out?  I'm not sure.  Not too bad as yet but they're not going to get any better.  Add this to a long list of other ailments and maladies , all of them under control, and I may not see my 100th birthday.  Still, I'm only 71 so that gives me almost another 30 years to bitch, moan and complain and generally be a pain in the ass.  Hey, we all have to die of something.  Nobody dies of "good health".

Back to reality.  Gotta go fire up the big tractor tomorrow and go pasture mowing.  We'll see if the new belts fixed the problem and maybe I'll get some useful work done.


----------



## rugerman

East Texas Frank, be careful protect your kidney as best you can, mine failed several years ago, I have been on dialysis for several years now. They think that my kidney failure was due to my arthritis and my taking maximum doses of ibuprofen for a prolonged period, it’s sort of rare but I was down to less than 5% kidney function when I started dialysis. I wasn’t going to do dialysis but my wife and I lost a son in 2009, her father had just died and she was in a panic that I was about to die on her too (my nephrologist told me if I had waited a couple of more days that I would have died). Dialysis is no fun, it’s (for me anyway) 4 hours hooked up to a machine via two 15 gauge needles 3 times a week, sort of like a part time job. My wife, son, and sister all offered to give me a kidney but I refused, I also refused to go on a transplant list, I don’t feel it’s my place to take a kidney that could help a kid when in a few years my arthritis will cripple me, so kidney failure is my way out with out the stigma of taking my on life by some other means.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not a lot going on today.
I like that.

Lazy Saturday, it's been a while.
Nice weather too.


----------



## zekeusa

Going though my state quarters to see what I'm missing before I roll the rest and cash them in. $160.00 in my coffee can!


----------



## zekeusa

Also packing up some personal stuff at work. I don't like the way things are going and I may vacate soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Also packing up some personal stuff at work. I don't like the way things are going and I may vacate soon.


Is your boss still being a jerk?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the morning rehydrating at camp after last night. Reports are still coming in. Supposed to be going on an atv ride with some of the guys this afternoon. Then headed home this evening as my band is playing an outdoor church picnic tomorrow and I was voluntold to be there. 

No camp next weekend as we are taking a well deserved getaway to a two day outdoor concert in Duluth Minnesota. 16 bands will be playing.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Rugerman, I hope you don't mind if I include you in my prayers.

My kidney condition is borderline stage2/stage3 out of five stages ending in dialysis or transplant.  So, I've a ways to go yet but I have known people on dialysis, usually because of unchecked and ignored diabetes, and they tell me it's not a pleasant experience.  Actually, they said it was hell.  I'll do everything that I can to avoid that.  Thank you for your concern.


----------



## zekeusa

Yes!! Very annoying and pestering me. Making me guess what he wants done, then yelling at me if I guess wrong. I told him I'm not a mind reader. He told me to make a list of things to do at work. I did that but the list was missing some things I guess he wants done. Why can't he just add them to the list? No. I am supposed to make another list. I though my list was pretty good.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Yes!! Very annoying and pestering me. Making me guess what he wants done, then yelling at me if I guess wrong. I told him I'm not a mind reader. He told me to make a list of things to do at work. I did that but the list was missing some things I guess he wants done. Why can't he just add them to the list? No. I am supposed to make another list. I though my list was pretty good.



What is it you do exactly?
Sorry, I was having a marathon phone call with my oldest son.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made myself a good lunch and dinner.
Went to St. Augustine's Catholic church.
Omg! 
It's beautiful inside.
Very gothic. 
Said some prayers for everyone then came back to the apartment and took a nap.
Aimee is out with friends to some concert.
It's nice being here with no expectations and no drama.
I miss Maddie and Elaina though.


----------



## waybomb

Went to Martin 131-drag strip today. Harley drags. A long time buddy runs a 10.3 breakout. 
They also had the nitro bikes. Those guys and gals are nuts. Sub 7 seconds almost 200 in a real quarter mile run.

And none of those racer girls look anything like the typical Harley momma.but I didn't go there to look at hot daredevil chicks.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Came home from camp. Drove through a severe thunderstorm. Had to slow to roughly 30mph on the highway with the wipers going full force. I would have pulled over but wanted to beat the storm home so we could unload. We ended up beating it by 15 minutes.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Came home from camp. Drove through a severe thunderstorm. Had to slow to roughly 30mph on the highway with the wipers going full force. I would have pulled over but wanted to beat the storm home so we could unload. We ended up beating it by 15 minutes.


I remember when I was a very young Navy wife/mom.
I drove from our off base apartment all the way from North Chicago to Delphos with Jeff in a carseat at one year old.
I was so scared because it was raining buckets.
I still say to this day that the trucker in front me  knew because he slowed down so I could follow him safely to the next exit ramp.


----------



## pirate_girl

I should go to bed.
When Aimee came home I said ok, I'll get ready for bed now.

She said noooo don't you dare.
No rules here.
You do what you want to do.

But she's sleeping and I want to go to church in the morning.
So...


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> What is it you do exactly?
> Sorry, I was having a marathon phone call with my oldest son.



I work on vintage Porsche race cars. I go to the different road racing tracks around the country as Chief Mechanic and bottle washer. Not so much traveling anymore since the guy I work for is now 80. We have been to Mid- Ohio in Lancaster. Is that near you? I build and maintain them. (he has 5) Transport then to events and do race support. He flies in, races and leaves. I also do some side work on the older cars '73 and earlier. We used to do about 15 races a year. Now about a 1/2 dozen. I have had enough of this kind of work and I'm looking for something else not car related. I have a FAA mechanic aircraft license and leaning toward getting back into aviation.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nope, mid Ohio is way down there.
I am way up here lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Geez, being a city dweller is going to take some getting used to.
I love the fact that the Catholic church is out the back door and down the street, that the shops are all within walking, that it's a lot more convenient in so many ways.
However.... noisy neighbours.
This morning some guy slammed his apartment door when leaving for work, then apparently threw some trash away in the dumpster outside. Slam, slam slam!
I got up in a fog to make coffee and told Aimee about it.
She said oh, that's George. Lol

I've got a dental appointment today, then going to keep myself busy finding things to do so I don't go mad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I understand. Coming from a town of 2500 people to a city of 115000 was a big adjustment. You're right though about having everything within a few blocks. Actually in the area of the city I live in, we have everything within a few blocks. Just down the street we have at least 7 different pizza places, our pharmacy and post office, walmart, 3 grocery stores, 10 fast food joints, a few sit down restaurants. All within 4-5 blocks. We also have our kids school just down the street and the boys and girls club they attend is just down the block. We have 7 kids and only 1 is bused. And I can drive 15 minutes and be in the woods. There's lots of parks and walking trails.


----------



## pirate_girl

There are a lot of parks here too.
I like the veteran's park that sits on the bank of the Maumee river.
The river is also a lot more scenic.
To get to Wal-Mart, the others stores and restaurant row is about 10 minutes away.

The one nursing facility where I applied is across two streets to the west.
I'm praying I get a job there, but they are all nearby.
I like it here even though this apartment is small, but Aimee works so much that I only see her in the morning and at early evening/ night.
She likes knowing it's not empty while she's away.
Soon after I start working again, I'll get my own place because I need that.
There is an ideal apartment complex, a few actually that I've been keeping my eyes on for availability.
Sooner or later it's all going to come together.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy P.G.,
sounds like things are getting better for you.  Sounds good!!!! You hang in there, the best is yet to come!!  Have a goodun!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy P.G.,
> sounds like things are getting better for you.  Sounds good!!!! You hang in there, the best is yet to come!!  Have a goodun!!!



They sure are Ross.
Thank you dear and trust me, I am.

I got my toofers cleaned, relaxed until Senora got home and made us dinner.
She likes my cooking.
I made sausage patties and omelets.
When she saw me dump maple syrup on mine she thought I was nuts.
Then she tried it and loved it.
I cleaned the apartment again because I was bored and listened to Led  Zeppelin on low while mopping the floors lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had a small taste of my usual routine in the winter. We came in from camp Saturday night to attend church Sunday morning and a picnic after. My band played the picnic. It went well but I've been paying for it ever since. Sore. My back is a mess. Oh well. It's worth it. We haven't played together since may.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmm, not sure yet!
Isn't that wonderful?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Why do I torture myself?  I'm hurting but decided to go outside and give the scooter lift a grease job and check the wheel bearings before our trip friday. Got that done then looked at the atv I brought into town for a servicing. I discovered that the axle I installed last fall was not the right one as the outer shaft was an inch too long  so I hauled out the tools and tore that apart. Good thing I kept the old axle and had it sitting in the garage.  Now it's going for a rebuild and I'll reuse it. All before 10:30am. 

Oh, I also made the kids waffles. Not bad considering I am having a hard time standing with my back. It's actually better when I'm moving around.


----------



## zekeusa

I find if I use my bad shoulder it actually feels better if I don't over do it!


----------



## pirate_girl

I walked to Circle K and got myself a fountain drink on crushed ice.
Inquired about an appointment at a hair salon, looked inside an antique shop window, then came back.
I've made plans to go to the big hot air balloon festival on Saturday. That's going to be fun.

Oh, and I'm ordering myself pizza for dinner.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I walked to Circle K and got myself a fountain drink on crushed ice.
> Inquired about an appointment at a hair salon, looked inside an antique shop window, then came back.
> I've made plans to go to the big hot air balloon festival on Saturday. That's going to be fun.
> 
> Oh, and I'm ordering myself pizza for dinner.


 
 Oh, the life of a young single gal in the city.  Wow!


----------



## zekeusa

Yes, Hot air balloon fests are fun! The one around here started at 5am! Get bacon on that pizza!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Yes, Hot air balloon fests are fun! The one around here started at 5am! Get bacon on that pizza!



This is going to be at an airport.
25 or so balloons, all kinds of other things going on too.

Bacon.. but of course!
And pineapple, ham and chicken lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Zeke's drooling over my pizza.
I can tell.


----------



## zekeusa

How did you know that!!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> How did you know that!!



It's a secret lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Bacon.. but of course!
> And pineapple, ham and chicken lol
> 
> View attachment 102464



Oh you ....  You're giving me indigestion just reading about it!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> This is going to be at an airport.
> 25 or so balloons, all kinds of other things going on too.
> 
> Bacon.. but of course!
> And pineapple, ham and chicken lol
> 
> View attachment 102464


 
 That looks far too good to be legal!


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> That looks far too good to be legal!



It is.
Marco's.
I've got leftovers for lunch.
Then Javier's for street tacos with my eldest son and granddaughter for dinner this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm in Holgate, Ohio right now with Aimee having dinner at her Mama Sophia and step-dad Homer's.
Good Lord nice people.
Jeff had last minute change of plans.
Mmm dinner.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oil change on the Yukon. 2 appointments. Headed to Duluth Minnesota tomorrow for a big 2 day outdoor concert.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm chillin right now.
Later I'll do some banking, make a trip to Defiance to see my babies, then let the day carry me where it will.


----------



## FrancSevin

Oil and filter change on the "land cruiser" minivan. Replaced a headlight bulb. Ready for Cathy's trip to Tulsa next week. The grandkids have not seen their mother in several years.   So she is taking them there for several days to visit.


 Re-making some wood work for the boat galley.  Former owner did some rough lumber pieces that need sanding, stain and finish.  The wood is oak which if I stain with Red Chestnut exactly matches the teak aboard.  


 Need to also find a 20-30 gallon water tank for transport of city water.  The marina water smells like rotten eggs.  Sulfur tainted well. Whew what a smell.  We won't be filling from the public dock again.


----------



## pirate_girl

I got to see my girls, albeit briefly.
Lots of kisses and cuddles and then me crying when I left in tears.

No more anger from me on that front.
I've accepted it for what it is.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> I got to see my girls, albeit briefly.
> Lots of kisses and cuddles and then me crying when I left in tears.
> 
> No more anger from me on that front.
> I've accepted it for what it is.


Be strong. 

We're off in a couple hours to Duluth Minnesota for two nights with no kids. It's a 4 hour drive but with my back the way it is, we plan on leaving at 8am to get there by 1. We gain an hour as soon as we cross the border. So that gives us enough time for stopping to stretch every hour. The scooter lift is serviced. The scooter loaded. All set to go. 

With things the way they are,  the most I can do in a vehicle is an hour so we don't travel much these days.


----------



## pirate_girl

I am Brian.
You enjoy your trip to Minnesota.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I got to see my girls, albeit briefly.
> Lots of kisses and cuddles and then me crying when I left in tears.



Glad to hear you saw the grand babies.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doing a tooling change on one of our packaging lines today. A four hour job that ends with at least one bruised knuckle and some burned finger tips.

 But at the end of the day, I load up the car and go sailing


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm feeling pretty content today.
Going to get out and about to shop in a little bit.
The face of a very content pirate type lady.
Arrrhh!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I'm feeling pretty content today.
> Going to get out and about to shop in a little bit.
> The face of a very content pirate type lady.
> Arrrhh!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 102540




 Beautiful!


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy P.G.,
that is the picture of a deep thinking lovely YOUNG Lady!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I had a long adventurous day first with my son Jeff showing up out of the blue, then my best friend Ms.Tonda rang me up and we walked downtown to the corner pub.
What a great place.
It's just like an Irish pub inside, atmosphere and all.
God it's going on 12:30am


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmm I was going to go to the hot air balloon thing, but it's going to be hot and muggy today.

Besides that, the fly in already occurred at 7 this morning.


Oh well, I'll think of something to do.


----------



## zekeusa

FrancSevin said:


> Beautiful!



PG, Did you go to the Hot air balloon thing?? Nix that, Didn't see your note!


----------



## nixon

Currently enjoying a cup of coffee ,and a plate of SOS . Just finished putting a new coil in a MS 361 for a neighbor . Gonna wait for a bit cooler morning to tune it . It was turning over 14k this A.M. . Too close to the “ it needs a piston and cylinder “ carb settings if the temps drop and the guy tries to use it without a retune . In a bit , it’s combat mowing ,an roundup application time . . . 
You all ( Y’all ,or Yinz  ) enjoy your day ?


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> PG, Did you go to the Hot air balloon thing?? Nix that, Didn't see your note!




No. It was too freaking hot to be standing around all day.
I did track it on a Farcebook feed though throughout the day.
Glad I didn't now. Talked to some people who did attend and they said it wasn't all that.

I went out late! for dinner with a group of friends.
Today I think my eldest son and granddaughter are coming to visit this evening, but that could change too.
My life and welcome to it. Lol


----------



## zekeusa

Gotta walk that pooch today. He doesn't do well in this heat so it won't be a long one.


----------



## zekeusa

Went to breakfast, Chive egg and cheese on an English.


----------



## zekeusa

Your up early for being out late! Any job prospects?


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Your up early for being out late! Any job prospects?



I don't sleep but 4-6 hrs anyway.
Yes, I have 3 job prospects.
Just waiting for a position for the shift time I prefer.
Full time, 2-10p.
The one place has night open 10p-6a.
Nope!
Meanwhile I'm doing fine and dandy.
Any more questions?


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for Senora cha cha to get home so I can make dinner.


----------



## Lenny

Planet Fitness, then coffee with some friends, then shooting with some friends, now home and to the bar in a little while.  I quit drinking about a year ago but still like going to the bar and chatting with people.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm having coffee and browsing the forums and news sites.
Finally figured out how to have 2 windows open on a smart phone without closing the other down lol
It's supposed to storm this evening and then cool off for a few days.
I'm going to do my laundry this afternoon and just putter around.


----------



## FrancSevin

Sailing was amazing last Saturday. Good winds and the boat handled well. The sheets and winches are set differently than our previous craft. And then there is the wheel steering. The traveler is on top of the cabin roof and needs lubrication. And the winch handles foul with the Bimini straps. I have to figure out a different set up. 

With all that it is taking some time to get used to it. Our tacks were pretty sloppy, but we got them done without looking like newbies. Or going into irons.

AC on the boat finally works. And so does the head. Friday and Saturday were pleasant nights with the Grandkids asleep below and me and the missus falling asleep in the cockpit watching Mars float by in the country sky.

Sunday morning Cathy took the kids to see their mom in Tulsa so I had the day to myself. Got the shed built Sunday in the heat, took a nap in the AC cool cabin, and then a shower about 5:00 PM. Headed home.

Without Cathy or the kids the trip took only four hours. Nice.

Three cats waiting at the door and glad to see me. I was glad to be home.


Five no shows this morning at work.  Must be Monday. Damn!


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> I don't sleep but 4-6 hrs anyway.
> Yes, I have 3 job prospects.
> Just waiting for a position for the shift time I prefer.
> Full time, 2-10p.
> The one place has night open 10p-6a.
> Nope!
> Meanwhile I'm doing fine and dandy.
> Any more questions?



No further questions at this time !


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> No further questions at this time !



Wanna come help me fold the laundry??
:th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did some work on the boat. Installed a spare tire bracket on the trailer. Installed an electric winch. Installed a new boat seat.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Wanna come help me fold the laundry??
> :th_lmao:



I'll probably do it wrong and you'll get mad at me!!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> I'll probably do it wrong and you'll get mad at me!!



Aww, never!

Welllll...I have a job interview this Friday at Fulton County hospital.
Position will be in the physician's office actually in Delta.
I don't know. It's been years since I've worked in that type of environment.
I can afford to be choosy and wait for an opportunity to come for the positions I've already applied for right here in town.
I want the one job in particular. It would be perfect for me.
It's only 2 blocks over.
This is maddening but exciting all the same.


----------



## Lenny

Fitness center, then the Tuesday all-you-can-eat special at the Grand China Buffet with friends, then get my oil and filter changed while I spend some time with y niece, then a fund raiser for a friend who is running for Iowa state rep and then a DAV meeting.


----------



## zekeusa

I hope you get the job you really want! I have to clean gutters today. It's the building maintenance guys job, but he's nowhere to be found.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> I hope you get the job you really want! I have to clean gutters today. It's the building maintenance guys job, but he's nowhere to be found.



Thanks. It'll all work out for the best.
Confidence!


So what is it you do?
Are you a mechanic?

Never mind, I forgot lol


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks. It'll all work out for the best.
> Confidence!
> 
> 
> So what is it you do?
> Are you a mechanic?
> 
> Never mind, I forgot lol



Yes, the Vintage Porsche thing. I wish you well on Friday. I don't interview well. That's why I'm cleaning gutters today. I've been looking for another job for over a year. Had two interviews so far.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Yes, the Vintage Porsche thing. I wish you well on Friday. I don't interview well. That's why I'm cleaning gutters today. I've been looking for another job for over a year. Had two interviews so far.



Thanks.

Good luck to you as well.
How old are you anyhow?
I'd guess in your mid 30s?
As far as your job prospects go, keep at it and ummm go get em tiger.


----------



## zekeusa

I wish I was in my mid 30's. Thanks for the complement. I am Six O. And I'm being age discriminated against. Employers see what year you were in school. It's not fair.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> I wish I was in my mid 30's. Thanks for the complement. I am Six O. And I'm being age discriminated against. Employers see what year you were in school. It's not fair.


 I'm guessing age based on your profile pic with the dog.
It's the line of work you are in, they're going to pick the younger mechanics fresh out of training over you whether you're experienced or not.
That sucks, I know.
Keep looking.
Don't give up.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmm let me see.
I went to see my granddoodles  
No tears.
I made dinner, I took a walk then came racing back because it rained (looking like a drowned rat).
We watched some tv.
I did the dishes by hand (no dishwasher here).
That is about the whole deal of my day.

Tomorrow I'm going to go to the library and look for a good book.
Remember those?
I've been working on a "life" poem as well in word pad on the lap top.
It's cathartic.
If it's good, I'll share it.
The End.


----------



## luvs

seeing if my heel/ankle can have that boot taken away-- it's a pain in my ankle-- & they said they may hafta fit me w/ one that'll fit me, as i'm so teensy; i'm game 4 that cast-- those, they take effort to get someone to slice away during 1 of my whims-- boots; u can un-velcro 'em, & they're gone!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Probably finish installing the boat seat in the boat.  What used to take a few minutes now takes days to complete.  Also working on the atv.  I got the axle back together yesterday and began installing it till my back gave out on me.

It's soo f'ing frustrating to not be able to do the things you used to.  Yah....I know that happens as you get older and the aches and pains slowly take over your body but this is different.  Try waking up a perfectly able bodied 38 year old and going about your day as normal then something happens and you wake up in ICU 3 days later barely able to move.  3 years later it's still a struggle to walk more than 200 feet on a good day.  And every time you try doing anything other than just sitting there like a useless bump on a log, people are there saying you shouldn't be doing this or that and they're adamant about it.  And knowing that you're only 41 and have been put out to pasture by everyone.  Never included in anything.  It sucks.  Oh well.  I'd be perfectly happy never having to deal with people again and just going about my day.


----------



## Bamby

I'm not attempting to make light of your situation but some choices you made yourself contributed to putting yourself in harms way. I've been following your posts and it appears that the system is actually doing a pretty good job at providing for your needs. Could they do more? Possibly but then their are people working hard every day unable to provide their family as well as you are with your disabilities you should actually feel grateful.


As an example, we have possibly thousands of people who were utilized as cannon fodder in numerous political wars who came back compromised through no fault of their own. Their hopes and dreams were destroyed by the fact they were deliberately put in harms way for a cause and our government does everything it possibly can to deny their responsibility to these people. IMHO they do have a right to feel bitterness about their situation. 



I don't actually know how to wright this but here it is. Please enter into Prayer and find it in yourself to forgiveness to yourself. The Lord seems to be providing for your actual day to day needs, but you need to find the ability to shed your resentment and move on with your life. Please find peace with God,


----------



## zekeusa

You made me look up Cathartic!


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like you were having a bad day, Brian.
You are one of many forum friends who is always remembered in prayer.
And I mean that truly.

Bamby, it would be well to consider empathy i.e. "there but for the grace of God"

Zeke, you crack me up. Lol


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
gonna be another laid back day here in the woods.  Gonna be another hot one so there will not be much physical efforts today.  Probably gotta feed the chickens and that is about it.  Saw a couple of buck deer this morning running across the place.  Oh well, at 78 years young, I dont have much get up and go anymore.  Have a goodun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nixon

Well , believe it ,or don’t ..... Today is a mess with saws day ... 
pocked up an old Jonsered 70E from the mid 80’s for fifty ‘merican dollars . Needs fuel line ,carb rebuild ,and the tank cleaned out ,the tank needs to be coated  to stop the magnesium from corroding ,and a few minor details to make it right again . 
Then there’s the MS 361 . Ran good after the coil install ,but the carb is stupid touchy ,and it won’t hold a tune . Tearing down the carb revealed that someone with ham fists attempted a “ let me fix this carb “ attempt  .
		
		
	

	







It’s amazing , but nothing ever falls off my bench onto the ceiling ! How do I invert those last pics ??


----------



## pirate_girl

Flipped the phone around to see the last two pics,John.
Then the pics flipped again. 

I see you're doing well in your element.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Flipped the phone around to see the last two pics,John.
> Then the pics flipped again.
> 
> I see you're doing well in your element.



I can’t figure out why that happens ,or how to fix it . The only plausible explanation that I can come up with is temporary ,highly localized ,micro gravity inversions .Or , possibly unseen extraterrestrials that are bored ,and have an odd sense of humor . Failing those two causes for it , it only leaves the remote possibility that I should stick with saws ,and leave ipad operations to more competent people . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> I can’t figure out why that happens ,or how to fix it . The only plausible explanation that I can come up with is temporary ,highly localized ,micro gravity inversions .Or , possibly unseen extraterrestrials that are bored ,and have an odd sense of humor . Failing those two causes for it , it only leaves the remote possibility that I should stick with saws ,and leave ipad operations to more competent people . . .



All of my pictures post upside down unless I resize them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bamby said:


> I'm not attempting to make light of your situation but some choices you made yourself contributed to putting yourself in harms way. I've been following your posts and it appears that the system is actually doing a pretty good job at providing for your needs. Could they do more? Possibly but then their are people working hard every day unable to provide their family as well as you are with your disabilities you should actually feel grateful.
> 
> 
> As an example, we have possibly thousands of people who were utilized as cannon fodder in numerous political wars who came back compromised through no fault of their own. Their hopes and dreams were destroyed by the fact they were deliberately put in harms way for a cause and our government does everything it possibly can to deny their responsibility to these people. IMHO they do have a right to feel bitterness about their situation.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't actually know how to wright this but here it is. Please enter into Prayer and find it in yourself to forgiveness to yourself. The Lord seems to be providing for your actual day to day needs, but you need to find the ability to shed your resentment and move on with your life. Please find peace with God,


Thanks. You're right. I am grateful for what I still have. I just get frustrated from time to time when the pain kicks in and stops me dead in my tracks. So many things to do. So little time. 

I did manage to get the atv put back together this morning before the skies opened up. We need the rain though.


----------



## tiredretired

nixon said:


> Well , believe it ,or don’t ..... Today is a mess with saws day ...
> pocked up an old Jonsered 70E from the mid 80’s for fifty ‘merican dollars . Needs fuel line ,carb rebuild ,and the tank cleaned out ,the tank needs to be coated  to stop the magnesium from corroding ,and a few minor details to make it right again .
> Then there’s the MS 361 . Ran good after the coil install ,but the carb is stupid touchy ,and it won’t hold a tune . Tearing down the carb revealed that someone with ham fists attempted a “ let me fix this carb “ attempt  .



Nice work there bud.  I like your style.  



pirate_girl said:


> *Flipped the phone around to see the last two pics,John.*
> Then the pics flipped again.
> 
> I see you're doing well in your element.



Hell of a lot easier then me trying to rotate my 27 inch monitor with all the cables attached.  :th_lmao:


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks. You're right. I am grateful for what I still have. I just get frustrated from time to time when the pain kicks in and stops me dead in my tracks. So many things to do. So little time.
> 
> I did manage to get the atv put back together this morning before the skies opened up. We need the rain though.



Every day we make choices. Every day the Lord decides how those choices will play out within our life and our family's life.  Everyone at one time or another has jumped into a swimming hole without further thought as to the depth or the peril.  Everyone has swung out into traffic at one time or another a bit impatient when one little hiccup of the engine would mean certain disaster.  

As a former bike rider, I know how it can be.  I was young once too.  I never rode with the same level of professionalism as I had when I climbed or worked on HV.  I would have been much smarter to have done so.  The Lord had a plan and I am thankful for that.  He has a plan for you too.  That you can count on, bro.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Nice work there bud.  I like your style.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell of a lot easier then me trying to rotate my 27 inch monitor with all the cables attached.  :th_lmao:


Next time might I suggest the salamba sirsasana yoga position?


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Next time might I suggest the salamba sirsasana yoga position?



Huh?  Can I do that sitting in my recliner holding a Diet Coke and my bag of Sun Chips?


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Huh?  Can I do that sitting in my recliner holding a Diet Coke and my bag of Sun Chips?



I wouldn't recommend it.
:th_lmao:


----------



## luvs

luvs said:


> seeing if my heel/ankle can have that boot taken away-- it's a pain in my ankle-- & they said they may hafta fit me w/ one that'll fit me, as i'm so teensy; i'm game 4 that cast-- those, they take effort to get someone to slice away during 1 of my whims-- boots; u can un-velcro 'em, & they're gone!!




they jus' put a teensy 1 on that fits!! & that is making me in stay awake sans pain-- bleep-- 
i've pain meds, Thank God, & wouldn't take many-- usually 6 given thru morning, noon & nights--


----------



## zekeusa

Working today. Cleaning the brake dust out of the Jerk's wheels. Coffee first. I may sneek over to the airport to see what's going on. Dog tried to eat my cell phone. He destroyed it. I still love him. That's my Boy!


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like the forum issue may be fixed Doc.
Sure hope so.
That said, I've got a ton of things to get done today.
Have a good day y'all.


----------



## pirate_girl

That job interview at 1:15, don't know why I'm going.
Maybe more out of curiosity?
I'll swing by Subway after to get some lunch.
This evening I'm going to visit my grandies.

The landlord of these apartments is outside replacing gutters.
Noise since 8 this morning.


----------



## FrancSevin

My son and his fiancé are coming in from CT today with the new baby and three cats.  We already have three cats in the house.  It's gonna be an interesting visit.

 My grandson and I are leaving this afternoon for the lake.  I need to slime the tires on the '99 minivan (cause they leak and the shop cannot fix them???), recharge the AC, buy a small water tank, bait and new line for my reel.  Then pack up for another weekend at the sailboat.

 The "family will be coming down Saturday evening. So Jessie and I have  some Quality time in his new canoe.  I have no boat or dock projects on the schedule, so the two of us can just relax.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> That job interview at 1:15, don't know why I'm going.
> Maybe more out of curiosity?
> I'll swing by Subway after to get some lunch.
> This evening I'm going to visit my grandies.
> 
> The landlord of these apartments is outside replacing gutters.
> Noise since 8 this morning.



Best of luck on the with the interview!!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Best of luck on the with the interview!!



The only positive thing about that nursing job would be having every weekend and holiday off and it being strictly 5 days per week/8a-4p.

The woman who interviewed me was a distracted bitch, I felt rushed and upset after.

She suggested or having knowledge of openings as a nurse in Lucas county at the corrections center. Toledo.
No way.
The entire thing was a strange experience. Lol
Oh, "you'll hear from us on Monday."
Whatever!


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
just hang in there cause the best is yet to come!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Meeting this morning with one of the kids workers. Took the kids to the big fair this afternoon. I left the lovely missus with 5 of the kids.  At the airport waiting for evan to fly in from Winnipeg.  He's been out in Saskatchewan visiting biomom for the past month. Heading to camp when he lands. I have to be back in the city tomorrow afternoon though.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That position really didn't interest you anyway did it?


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> That position really didn't interest you anyway did it?



No.
No it didn't.
I'll patiently wait for the one I want.
The right one.

Just finished dinner, going to go see the kids tomorrow as they suddenly have plans, so I can't tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

I saw my babes and played with them outside.
Maddie says when I said I have to go now, "no no Nana, go in there in my house." 

You know that was tough, but those sweeties know now that I have my place and I'll come back.

Right now I'm relaxing with a snack trying to get my head around something yummy for dinner.


----------



## Melensdad

Nothing exciting.

Picked up some new Ray Ban prescription sunglasses from For Eyes and then went to the "flip" house to do some pre-painting prep work.  Ran out of masking tape, stopped off at the store on the way home.  

Hope to spray primer in some of the rooms tomorrow after morning church service.


----------



## Galvatron

Had a day with my amazing daughter, took a few shits them scotch eggs were nasty, had a jog this evening and feel pretty good

Glass of red wine before bed it helps me sleep

My girl...


----------



## pirate_girl

Up having coffee.
The storms woke me.
Going to mass at St. Augustine's then home for a trip with Aimee to her parents to look at an oak chest I may buy off them.

Took some snaps out the bedroom window and kitchen.
I like having the church so close and everything else for that matter.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> The only positive thing about that nursing job would be having every weekend and holiday off and it being strictly 5 days per week/8a-4p.
> 
> The woman who interviewed me was a distracted bitch, I felt rushed and upset after.
> 
> She suggested or having knowledge of openings as a nurse in Lucas county at the corrections center. Toledo.
> No way.
> The entire thing was a strange experience. Lol
> Oh, "you'll hear from us on Monday."
> Whatever!



It's always good to go on interviews. Always something to learn. Corrections Center? No way! The dregs of the earth are there. You don't need that! All the drug addicts and murderers. There's a woman down the street that works at one and she's constantly getting hurt on the job from these low lifes


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah I know.
That sure wasn't for me.
However I've worked in many behaviour units and do have that experience.
I just wanna be what I am.
Geriatric nurse. Hospice too.
It's going to happen.


I just made a huge breakfast for myself and Aimee.
You're supposed to not have eaten an hour before holy communion.
I think I'll be safe. Lol


----------



## nixon

Good Morning All ! Enjoying a cup of coffee ,and watching Spencer and Cooper Allen doing their best to get Jan to share her breakfast with them .


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Yeah I know.
> That sure wasn't for me.
> However I've worked in many behaviour units and do have that experience.
> I just wanna be what I am.
> Geriatric nurse. Hospice too.
> It's going to happen.
> 
> 
> I just made a huge breakfast for myself and Aimee.
> You're supposed to not have eaten an hour before holy communion.
> I think I'll be safe. Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 102799


I love Ham Steak!! Be right over!


----------



## luvs

meh-- i'mmm cranky, so many telemarketers eardrums may need to take a nap--


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> meh-- i'mmm cranky, so many telemarketers eardrums may need to take a nap--



That was me yesterday, Ms Crankshaft 2018


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to church this morning. Stopped for lunch. Took evan out kayaking for a couple hours. Got wet getting into mine. It's a flat bottom river kayak that's a little unstable getting into it.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ,and Happy Monday ! Spozed to rain here (60% chance . So, gonna fire up the Weber ,and slow cook some ribs .


----------



## pirate_girl

Goot mornink John.
It's not spozed to rain here.
I'm up and flying around the apartment since 7.

Today's plans- visit the laundry room again in the building next door, watch my grandbabies for 2 hrs this afternoon  - then come back here and make chicken Alfredo spaghetti.
Anything else is just subject to ummm happen.


----------



## zekeusa

Rained Saturday, Watched a real steam train leave the station. Should have went for a ride. Don't go to the Aquarium on a rainy Saturday during summer vacation. Everyone else was there. Hundreds! Then a tour bus pulled up. Did not try to go in.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much. Still here. Physio this afternoon. 4rth day in a row of heat warning. Just hooked up the scooter lift before it gets too hot. This way I can just load up the scooter and go if needed this afternoon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well I've had too much coffee 
Got all the towels and bedding washed.
Need to gas the car at Circle K and stop at the bank before I leave later.


----------



## zekeusa

Gotta Hydrate! A slice of lemon in your water.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Well I've had too much coffee
> Got all the towels and bedding washed.
> Need to gas the car at Circle K and stop at the bank before I leave later.



What kind of car do you have/drive?


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> What kind of car do you have/drive?



Stop making me run outside.


It's a Chevy Malibu.
Yes it runs like a dream at 5 years old.
It helps when your son is your primary service mechanic...just sayin!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> What kind of car do you have/drive?



Your turn!


----------



## zekeusa

That's great you have a mechanic in the family!


----------



## zekeusa

I don't remember how to send photos and I can't figure it out! The Truck the pup is in is a 2002 Ford F350 crew cab duelly. It's a company truck. Ever since windows 10 I don't know how to send photos.


----------



## rugerman

Just got tru mowing the yard AGAIN, been too stove up with arthritis for the past week to even try, probably going to pay for it tomorrow. This is the worst arthritis flare that I have ever had, went to my arthritis doctor last week they gave me a solu-medrol infusion but it seems to have made it worse, lortab 10 wasn’t even touching the pain.


----------



## zekeusa

Nurse PG, Would low blood sugar trigger a panic attack?


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Nurse PG, Would low blood sugar trigger a panic attack?



Sure can.


----------



## zekeusa

Okay, Good too know, Thanks!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Getting ready to go to CT and bring my son's 27' Maxum cabin cruiser back to MO.

Need to do the Truck lube, service, and brakes. New rotors, drums, and pads.

1995 Dodge Ram 3500 Cummins diesel at 300,000 miles. Everything still works but the radio.


----------



## waybomb

FrancSevin said:


> Getting ready to go to CT and bring my son's 27' Maxum cabin cruiser back to MO.
> 
> Need to do the Truck lube, service, and brakes. New rotors, drums, and pads.
> 
> 1995 Dodge Ram 3500 Cummins diesel at 300,000 miles. Everything still works but the radio.



Those hills can be murder. Make sure the trailer brakes are 100%!


----------



## pirate_girl

Watched the grands, went to see my son at the shop, came home.
Me and Aimee ate at Azul Tequila.
Got the fajitas tropicale.
Grilled shrimp, chicken, peppers, onions and pineapple, served on a lengthwise split pineapple.
Very good.


----------



## zekeusa

My most difficult tow is in the Northwest Hills of CT. Very hard on brakes. I run in 2nd gear and make the truck help with the stopping.


----------



## pirate_girl

I start 3 days orientation at the place I've been wanting to work next week.
Starting out every other weekend and prn shifts thereafter.
2 minutes by car, 10 minute walk.
Hellz yeah baby!!


----------



## FrancSevin

zekeusa said:


> My most difficult tow is in the Northwest Hills of CT. Very hard on brakes. I run in 2nd gear and make the truck help with the stopping.


The Boat is in Hartford. Good brakes on the trailer. Fairly new tires.

At 8.000 lbs the rig is not too heavy for the one Ton Dodge Cummins. But it is honking huge.

I'll be on I-84 going east thru NW CT which isn't too bad (except for traffic) thru Danbury. Then on to I-81 at Wilkes-Barre.

Just south west of Wilkes-Barra is I-80 which gives me a long, relatively flat, run thru Pennsylvania all the way to Akron OH. I-77 south to Columbus and then a very flat & boring ride home over Indiana and Illinois on I-70

1100 miles of hoping my credit card works and nothing breaks down or brakes suddenly in front of me.

Plans are to do it over Labor Day. Dumb idea but that's when I'll have the time.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Gonna go by the donut shop ,and pick up a bribe for the local Husqvarna purveyor of chainsaw pieces parts . pos ) back to it’s owner yesterday . Got back home and there are 3 saws sitting on the shop floor . A Stihl 031AV ,Husq.181 SE , and a Husq235 ( desisigned and manufactered by satan  ) . So, my day’s agenda is laid out . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

andddd... my phone has been blowing up all morning.
Texted my friend from where I'd worked for years in Delphos and told her.
She calls screaming in my ear " beyotch got a jobbbb!"

I'm thrilled!
Lol


----------



## zekeusa

Yea! Happy you got want you wanted!! Sounds Great!! And within walking distance!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> andddd... my phone has been blowing up all morning.
> Texted my friend from where I'd worked for years in Delphos and told her.
> She calls screaming in my ear " beyotch got a jobbbb!"
> 
> I'm thrilled!
> Lol


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy P.G.,
so glad to hear that things are going your way!!!  Keep on keepin on!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank ya!
I need to calm down lol
Too much coffee this morning isn't helping matters.
Haha..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Thank ya!
> I need to calm down lol
> Too much coffee this morning isn't helping matters.
> Haha..



The only way to get too much coffee is to have Pilot deliver it in bulk!  :th_lmao:


----------



## EastTexFrank

Congrats PG.  Isn't it great when a plan comes together?


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Congrats PG.  Isn't it great when a plan comes together?



Aye...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats PG. I know that was the place you really wanted.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

FrancSevin said:


> all the way to Akron OH. I-77 south to Columbus


Franc, I-77 doesn't go to Columbus. I-71 does.
Unless you meant take I-77 to I-70 through Columbus. There's a ton of construction on I-70 in downtown Columbus.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Congrats PG. I know that was the place you really wanted.



Yup!
:


----------



## tiredretired

Decided that today was the day I needed to weed the flower and mulch beds.  That was a mistake.  Temp well into the 80's and a dew point of 76 degrees.  I thought I was going to friggin' die.    Got all geared up for it so stuck it out, but sheesh not fun.  How in hell did I ever work out in this all day when I worked for a living?  Oh, yeah, I was younger.  :th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

OhioTC18 said:


> Franc, I-77 doesn't go to Columbus. I-71 does.
> Unless you meant take I-77 to I-70 through Columbus. There's a ton of construction on I-70 in downtown Columbus.



Actually either one works. It seems the north outer Interstate at Columbus is always under construction and crowded with traffic. I-71 goes thru some lovely country and is a bit longer a route as well. 

But you are correct I-71 ( which is flat and boring)goes just west of the city. And is what I meant. Thanks

BTW, it also goes rather close to one of our favorite posters here. One of these times, I'm gonna get the nerve to stop by for coffee


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not allot today. Physio this morning. Went to see my aunt this afternoon. Packing up tomorrow for a hectic weekend. Camp tomorrow. Friday I'm going to Emo Speedway to watch my brother race. Back Sunday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to a celebratory fast food grab at Panda Express. Been busy most of the afternoon.
Gonna go buy some Redd's apple ale down at Handy Dandy.
Hehe


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Went to a celebratory fast food grab at Panda Express. Been busy most of the afternoon.
> Gonna go buy some Redd's apple ale down at Handy Dandy.
> Hehe



Are you sure it’s safe to mix apple ale with Panda Express?


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> Are you sure it’s safe to mix apple ale with Panda Express?



Hahahaha, I fear she is stepping out just a bit much.  One cannot be too careful here.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Hahahaha, I fear she is stepping out just a bit much.  One cannot be too careful here.



Now hear this!
All I had was black pepper chicken, fried rice and an egg roll.
So far I've had 2 ales.
I'll let you know if it's getting to me.


----------



## tiredretired

A bit cooler today with less humidity so back to the mulch beds.


----------



## zekeusa

Trying to decide what to do Saturday. The Seaport, Antique Boat show or nothing! The Mayflower 2 is being restored/fixed up at the Mystic Seaport. They have it in a huge temp building. Supposed to be finished next year and sail back to Boston.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

zekeusa said:


> Trying to decide what to do Saturday. The Seaport, Antique Boat show or nothing! The Mayflower 2 is being restored/fixed up at the Mystic Seaport. They have it in a huge temp building. Supposed to be finished next year and sail back to Boston.



Whatever you decide is the correct activity!  

Why not all three? Seaport and boat show, then do nothing the rest of the day!


----------



## pirate_girl

Pre-employment physical and grocery shopping are on the agenda.
That is all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

An occupational therapy appointment at noon then out to camp. We have been working on memory loss for the past 2 months. Supposed to be around 30 Celsius  this weekend. We're now in a fire ban at camp. 8 new forest fires have started in the area. All lightning strike related.


----------



## zekeusa

The Seaport is 1 1/2 hours from me. The Antique Boat Show is 1 1/2 hours in the other direction...so it's one or the other!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> The Seaport is 1 1/2 hours from me. The Antique Boat Show is 1 1/2 hours in the other direction...so it's one or the other!



If I were you, I'd love to see the restoration of the Mayflower deux.
That's a once in a lifetime event.

I may also walk over to St. Auggies and take some pictures of the inside.
Most beautiful church I've ever been in aside from the one in Glandorf.
Very gothic, historic and just plain wow!


----------



## zekeusa

Yes! I visit it every year and check on it's progress. We went on a field trip when I was in grade school to Boston to see it so it's kinda like a homecoming. Huge , massive wooden beams they are replacing. Plus I get the clam chowder there. It's the closest tasting chowder like my Grandma used to make! With oyster crackers of course! I'll take pictures. If I can figure out how to send them!


----------



## luvs

so many calls, my nurse is gonna be here soon--


----------



## tiredretired

Well, I survived Day 2 of the mulch beds project.  Much nicer and comfortable working outside today.  Didn't feel like an over cooked prune when I came in the house. 

Hot and muggies coming back tomorrow, so prolly an early start and finish. Sure has been a hot summer.  I do not remember a summer with so much muggy weather up here.  Oh well, in 3 months or so the snow will be flying.


----------



## FrancSevin

FrancSevin said:


> Actually either one works. It seems the north outer Interstate at Columbus is always under construction and crowded with traffic. I-71 goes thru some lovely country and is a bit longer a route as well.
> 
> But you are correct I-71 ( which is flat and boring)goes just west of the city. And is what I meant. Thanks
> 
> BTW, it also goes rather close to one of our favorite posters here. One of these times, I'm gonna get the nerve to stop by for coffee



Just got orders from the boss, I ain't going just yet. I wish she had cancelled the trip before I had the damn wheels off the truck.  Oh well. Seems I need to go to CT in late September early October. At least it will be cooler.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's stormy and blah outside.
Nothing at all exciting planned today.


----------



## zekeusa

Good day to work on your Life Story?? Buy something fun for the Grandbabys?


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Good day to work on your Life Story?? Buy something fun for the Grandbabys?



The life story (poem) is an ongoing work in progress. I mean for years. Edited much too.
I can be anywhere and a line or thought comes to me and I write it down.
I used to keep a paper pad on the nightstand if I had a thought in the middle of the night.

I'm seeing the grandbabies on Sunday.


Today will be quiet.
I'm making beef stew for dinner.


----------



## tiredretired

Going to hit the mulch beds and flower gardens for Round 3 today until the muggies and rain chase me indoors.

The Hibiscus plants are finally blooming!!  They got a real late start due to the cold spring.    They are sloooow to get going in the best of years, but this year was real late.  

Enjoy your day everyone and keep busy.  Life is grand.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
well, down here in the wild country our forecast is saying 101 this afternoon.  Not much gonna happen so you folks in the mild climates enjoy the day!!!


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> The life story (poem) is an ongoing work in progress. I mean for years. Edited much too.
> I can be anywhere and a line or thought comes to me and I write it down.
> I used to keep a paper pad on the nightstand if I had a thought in the middle of the night.
> 
> I'm seeing the grandbabies on Sunday.
> 
> 
> Today will be quiet.
> I'm making beef stew for dinner.



Oh, I thought it was like a Diary! Picked up extra batteries for the camera to take pictures of the Mayflower 2 progress tomorrow. Supposed to rain....


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
just to clarify a little, down here we consider anyplace North of Dallas to be a cool climate!!  Well, I gotta go give the neighboring donkey an apple before it really heats up this afternoon.  Have a goodun and stay cool!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Oh, I thought it was like a Diary! Picked up extra batteries for the camera to take pictures of the Mayflower 2 progress tomorrow. Supposed to rain....


Well it is like a diary in word pad of events, thought, life experience both good and bad.
If I don't write it drives me batty.
It's  c a t h a r t i c.


Oh goody, you're going to take pictures.
Hope you figure out how to post them!


----------



## rugerman

Still riding out my latest arthritis flare, this is the worst one yet, it’s been through just bout all my joints, so far the worst was my mandible, hurt like hell to chew, it started one day when I was at dialysis , it attacked both my knees, they had to roll me out in a wheel chair. The latest is my left foot, any pressure on it just lights me up. If


----------



## pirate_girl

rugerman said:


> Still riding out my latest arthritis flare, this is the worst one yet, it’s been through just bout all my joints, so far the worst was my mandible, hurt like hell to chew, it started one day when I was at dialysis , it attacked both my knees, they had to roll me out in a wheel chair. The latest is my left foot, any pressure on it just lights me up. If


What do they have you on for pain management?
I know you can't take certain things being a renal patient.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Well it is like a diary in word pad of events, thought, life experience both good and bad.
> If I don't write it drives me batty.
> It's  c a t h a r t i c.
> 
> 
> Oh goody, you're going to take pictures.
> Hope you figure out how to post them!



 Very funny, C a t h a r t i c. I have saved pictures in my laptop. Heck I just learned about eejmores! Any pointers to send them to FF??


----------



## zekeusa

I could Google it!?


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Very funny, C a t h a r t i c. I have saved pictures in my laptop. Heck I just learned about eejmores! Any pointers to send them to FF??


Well, take them from your documents or wherever you keep them stored and either attach them directly or use a file host.




zekeusa said:


> I could Google it!?



Or that.


----------



## rugerman

I have some lortab 10 and some Percocet 7.5 for when the pain gets really bad, but neither one is touching the pain lately, and I hate to take them because they constipate the hell out of me so last night about 8 I took a Percocet 7.5 it didn’t make me sleepy so at 3am I took @ lortab 10, now i’m Just riding out the pain


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Well, take them from your documents or wherever you keep them stored and either attach them directly or use a file host.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that.


 I  know where they are in this black box. I don't know how to attach them to FF "What are you doing today" posts. As you can tell I am computer impaired.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> As you can see I am impaired.



Dude!!

Ask a moderator!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hopefully zeke gets his picture loading figured out.


I may go to St. George's festival this evening, in Holy Toledo.
It's from 4pm to midnight.
With my friend from Delphos.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

zekeusa said:


> I  know where they are in this black box. I don't know how to attach them to FF "What are you doing today" posts. As you can tell I am computer impaired.



Zeke here is a post that explains how to upload attachments. I think the file size has increased since it was written.

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=1312


----------



## pirate_girl

The festival was interesting.
The food was Lebanese!
Some of the older men were eating raw kibbeh meat with large chunks of onion.
I had sfeeha like little meat pies and stuffed grape leaves.
Interesting music and dancers.
Glad to be home.
Traffic was awful.


----------



## luvs

looking to spend awhile w/ my dear bestie; he drank way above his new norm & so i'm near-close to dragging my broken-*** bones to his place & let myself in, 'case he drank 5 too many-- sigh-- he takes me to get a few drafts & nary drank 1 himself, & & 9, my 95-lb self w/ my ****** broken foot & ankle-hafta make my way to his block to see if he is awake, yet--
 he can have a wine & a Gatorade should we get anywhere beyond him snoring this lovely morning-- he wakes me so often that it's un-Godly to make sure i'm well-- well; i'm waking his him; he has a key & I've his (nothing to due w/ luv; we're pals)-- he need not wake me to fret @ 5 when he should already be here--


----------



## pirate_girl

Contemplating church.
Going to see the grandkids at some point.
That's it.
Conserving energy for tomorrow, Tuesday and Wednesday.
I'll be on my feet from 6a-2p on job orientation.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! At some point today , We will be going into town to shop for new phones and network providers . . . Can’t hardly wait ...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Contemplating church.
> Going to see the grandkids at some point.



Make sure you visit Kiwi while you're there.


----------



## pirate_girl

I will.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Woke up at 4:30 to the sound of loud thunder. Rain hadn't started yet. So I decided to get dressed and hit the road. I was 5 hrs away this morning after watching my brother race for 2 days. So I made a mile to get home. Stopped at camp to swap the truck for the Yukon and continued to the city to get a few of the kids. Next is driving back to camp. 

Oh...I started a new medication the other day that's been a world of difference in my back. So I can now drive for 6-7 hours instead of 1. And I'm not in too much pain.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh...I started a new medication the other day that's been a world of difference in my back. So I can now drive for 6-7 hours instead of 1. And I'm not in too much pain.





About time they found something that works for you!


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Make sure you visit Kiwi while you're there.



Those ducks are all over the place now, very independent except they love Ty.
I don't think Kiwi even remembers me.
Had a nice visit otherwise.
It was shorter than I'd have liked, but they were going to Applebee's for dinner with her snobby freaking aunt Lol
I came home and made spaghetti.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Hopefully zeke gets his picture loading figured out.
> 
> 
> I may go to St. George's festival this evening, in Holy Toledo.
> It's from 4pm to midnight.
> With my friend from Delphos.




What is my puppy doing today? I've been saving this one for you PG.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> About time they found something that works for you!


I found something that works for me. Doctors just keep wanting to push pills that have minimal effects on the pain but lasting side effects. I have a prescription for medical marijuana. So far the smoking has been the only thing that helps. I ordered a bottle of pills from my registered supplier. They are a sativa(daytime) pill that have 0 cognitive effects but take the pain away for the whole day. No sense of feeling "high".  Normally I can last 1-2 hours max in a vehicle. Yesterday, I drove 6 hrs then got to camp and built a 10x10 deck after supper. Normally I would be done for days. Now, I feel fine the next day.


----------



## zekeusa

The Mayflower 2 under restoration at Mystic Seaport CT. I'm not changing the date on the camera everytime the battery goes dead.


----------



## zekeusa

Forgot one!


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Dude!!
> 
> Ask a moderator!



I need a conservator more than I need a moderator!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay, you loaded pix!
Lol

Interesting first day!
This place is much the same as the one I had worked prior.
Nice staff, sweet residents and patients that I've met throughout the day.
The set up and routine is pretty much the same.
They like me!
Back on another day of orientation tomorrow, tho I think I got it lol


I took a lunch break at McDonald's but could have come home for that.
It's all good!


----------



## zekeusa

Glad you had a good day!!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Glad you had a good day!!



It was splendid, but I need a nap.
I was up late, then didn't sleep well from nerves and excitement, then raced out the door at 5:30.


----------



## Catavenger

I went to my neurologist. He told me I'm running low on juice. Battery in the VNS gizmo I have implanted that helps (not completely unfortunately) control my epileptic seizures is getting low. https://us.livanova.cyberonics.com/
I need a replacement. 

Hate to be _powerless._ Because that would mean I would have more seizures and fewer corny puns.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Yay, you loaded pix!
> Lol
> 
> Interesting first day!
> This place is much the same as the one I had worked prior.
> Nice staff, sweet residents and patients that I've met throughout the day.
> The set up and routine is pretty much the same.
> *They like me!*
> Back on another day of orientation tomorrow, tho I think I got it lol
> 
> 
> I took a lunch break at McDonald's but could have come home for that.
> It's all good!


Of course they like you ... they're old, not *crazy*!!


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> It was splendid, but I need a nap.
> I was up late, then didn't sleep well from nerves and excitement, then raced out the door at 5:30.



PG did you get new glasses? They look good on you!


----------



## FrancSevin

We have a lot of new contracts going through.  Tough deadlines, so everybody needs to be onboard at station  Yet every day, I have at least two out.

 When that happens me and the secretary have to fill in. 

 By chance a former employee stopped by looking for work. 20 years ago a sweet child who let drugs and a hard life get the best of her.  Still, I hired her on the spot.   

 Glad I did.  Inside she is still a sweet kid and all my lines are running today.  I hope she stays on.


----------



## pirate_girl

You're a good man, Franc.

Zeke, I have several pair of glasses.
Lol 

Day 2 down, one to go.
I'll be doing this weekend 2nd shift.
I got a little something to put my stuff in, my old tote had seen better days.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Colonoscopy tomorrow!!!!

I drank 4 pints of that Gavilyte solution over 2 hours starting at 5 o'clock.  I thought that it wasn't going to work but after 2-1/2 hours all hell broke lose.  I haven't strayed far from the toilet ever since.  I've got to do another 4 pints tomorrow morning.  I can hardly wait.  

I'm starving!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Good luck with that ET Frank.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

To boldly go where no man has gone before.....

Back to the grind for me. I have a day full of appointments. At some point I have to pick up more construction materials for the outdoor kitchen at camp.


----------



## zekeusa

Taking apart and cleaning a triple throat Weber Carb.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> To boldly go where no man has gone before.....



I’ve baked a cake to commemorate your journey . . . :th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Colonoscopy tomorrow!!!!
> 
> I drank 4 pints of that Gavilyte solution over 2 hours starting at 5 o'clock. I thought that it wasn't going to work but after 2-1/2 hours all hell broke lose. I haven't strayed far from the toilet ever since. I've got to do another 4 pints tomorrow morning. I can hardly wait.
> 
> I'm starving!!!!!


Frank,

 I did thank you for that useful information but,,,; I'm really not sure why?


----------



## zekeusa

EastTexFrank said:


> Colonoscopy tomorrow!!!!
> 
> I drank 4 pints of that Gavilyte solution over 2 hours starting at 5 o'clock.  I thought that it wasn't going to work but after 2-1/2 hours all hell broke lose.  I haven't strayed far from the toilet ever since.  I've got to do another 4 pints tomorrow morning.  I can hardly wait.
> 
> I'm starving!!!!!



Ouch!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> I’ve baked a cake to commemorate your journey . . . :th_lmao:


Lmao. That's the saying for any man going for a colonoscopy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Day 3 is over!
Now it's official.
I'll be on my own this weekend on the floor with my 12 rezzies and aides.


Came home, took a shower, made a bunch of phone calls, made dinner for myself and Aimee.
Then noisy George the neighbour knocks on the door with fry pies from the fair.
Thanks!


----------



## EastTexFrank

What is it about a colonoscopy that makes other guys laugh and crack jokes????        How about a little compassion here!

Anyway, all is good.  I don't have to go through that again for another 5 years.  Thank God!!!!  The actual procedure isn't bad, you're asleep through the whole thing, but the prep for it is sheer hell.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Day 3 is over!
> Now it's official.
> I'll be on my own this weekend on the floor with my 12 rezzies and aides.
> 
> 
> Came home, took a shower, made a bunch of phone calls, made dinner for myself and Aimee.
> Then noisy George the neighbour knocks on the door with fry pies from the fair.
> Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 103153



Damn, that looks good.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Damn, that looks good.



Saving it for later.
It's blueberry.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Saving it for later.
> It's blueberry.



Do not think I could manage to save it for very long.  A cup of Newman's coffee to go with it and I'm in freakin' nirvana.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Damn, that looks good.





TiredRetired said:


> Do not think I could manage to save it for very long.  A cup of Newman's coffee to go with it and I'm in freakin' nirvana.


I had such a big dinner that I'm going to have it tomorrow morning with coffee.


----------



## zekeusa

PG, Sent you a message. Hope you got it!!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> PG, Sent you a message. Hope you got it!!



Yes,  all 3.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I had such a big dinner that I'm going to have it tomorrow morning with coffee.



Oh, the humanity!! That bloody thing has a longer life expectancy then it would have around here.  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm all abuzz from the fry pie and caffeine.
Only thing I'm doing today is go purchase new scrubs.
We wear either navy blue or light blue.
I'll have to go to Defiance and hit up the store behind the new hospital.


----------



## tiredretired

I have two ton of wood pellets arriving today so I should be a busy boy.  The muggies have taken a break so the weather sounds like a great day to work outside.  Lugging two tons will be my big chore for the day.  After that, a nap will be in order.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> I have two ton of wood pellets arriving today so I should be a busy boy.  The muggies have taken a break so the weather sounds like a great day to work outside.  Lugging two tons will be my big chore for the day.  After that, a nap will be in order.


Yes! It's going to be nice and cool here for a few days.
I'd open the windows and turn the air off, but the city traffic noise drives me mad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Picking up a few more things for the outdoor kitchen then headed to camp to build it.


----------



## FrancSevin

The wife is in bed with a kidney infection. If she does respond to the medication I'll be putting her in Hospital tonite.

 She is supposed to take our Grandson back to CT next week so he can start school.  I may have to do that.  

 My three no shows made it to work today, yippee!  Except that three of my fulltime regulars did not.   And the beat goes on.


----------



## FrancSevin

FrancSevin said:


> The wife is in bed with a kidney infection. If she does respond to the medication I'll be putting her in Hospital tonite.
> 
> She is supposed to take our Grandson back to CT next week so he can start school. I may have to do that.
> 
> My three no shows made it to work today, yippee! Except that three of my fulltime regulars did not.   And the beat goes on.



Correction.....if she Doesn't respond,,,,

I just went home to check and she is better,,,,, so far.
'Later today a flipper is coming by dad's house to review it and place a bid.

I would love to flip this house myself but I am busy, selling moving and installing parts of our business which consumes much of my day. Worse, despite the hot seller's market, with the 2nd mortgage dad had on the place, the margins would be tighter than my time.


----------



## luvs

getting my tresses their trim-- my dear pal may not take to that so well-- dammit-- shaving 1/2 ur hair away takes effort--


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ,and Happy Friday to those of you that celebrate it ! 
Got to return two chainsaws ,and one conrete cutting saw to their places of testing and torture . . . Then it’s down to a few shops to pick up some parts for yet more “ tested “saws . Kinda feeling a bit off today ,as yesterday was my chemo day . But ,that should pass in a day ,or so . Then , I’ll be back to my bright sparkling self . . . 
Have a great Friday ,and at least a better than average weekend !


----------



## pirate_girl

Awww, hope you get to feeling zippy again John.
I woke up with a stiff neck and headache, but it's fading now thanks to 5 aspirin lol

Only thing planned today is football.
The Bulldogs are playing the Wildcats tonight.
My son Jeff is coming up for the game, so we're going to Spengler's for tacos, then to the game.


----------



## zekeusa

PG, Five aspirin?  Frank, Those bidders are slimly low ballers! Be careful!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> PG, Five aspirin?  Frank, Those bidders are slimly low ballers! Be careful!



Uhhh yeah!
Coated, just above 1600mg.
Works every time!
I don't have time for pain.


----------



## tiredretired

Going topless today.  Gonna put the top down on the rag top and go for a spin.  

Got my pellets all put away and gonna take an easy day.  

God Bless America and God Bless President Trump.


----------



## pirate_girl

So my brother and eldest son have been sending me old family photos.
I hadn't seen this one for years.
I say I was 5.
He said no, you were 6.
I remember the dress.
It was scratchy polyester.
The glasses were a trip, eh?
Not Grandma's.. mine.
I had blue framed ones too that had little rhinestones.
All the cool little girls wore them not afraid to look geeky. Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

zekeusa said:


> PG, Five aspirin? Frank, Those bidders are slimly low ballers! Be careful!


Careful, I use to be one of those slimy low ballers.


----------



## pirate_girl

Woot!


----------



## luvs

we're gonna watch 'da stillers game w/ my mom/stepdad & dearest pal, joel--


----------



## pirate_girl

Up early and zingin' around the apartment.
Working 2nd shift today.
Can't wait!


----------



## rugerman

Yesterday I mowed the weeds again, today it’s 4 hours of dialysis then home for a snack then home made fried chicken for supper, love me some fried chicken.


----------



## zekeusa

FrancSevin said:


> Careful, I use to be one of those slimy low ballers.



You know when I wrote that I had a feeling of being careful what I said!


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> Up early and zingin' around the apartment.
> Working 2nd shift today.
> Can't wait!



Those glasses are back in style! Nice doo though!


----------



## zekeusa

Breakfast, Having a hard boiled egg and a cinnamon raisin bagel. Light on the cream cheese.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Those glasses are back in style! Nice doo though!



The doo was usually my Aunt June's doing.
Until I reached my teens.
If Mom got a hold of my head, look out!
One time she chopped my bangs way up into my forehead.
No amount of Dippity-Do or bobby pins could save me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trying to decide between starting the roof on the outdoor kitchen and sfa today. At camp for a week. Started building an outdoor kitchen yesterday. Ran out of screws for the wall boards but could continue on with the roof frame today. Who knows, I may end up working on it. Just waiting for the pain meds kick in to see what my back will allow me to do.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's stormy here.
It's been nice and cool the last few days.
I guess this is what's going to usher the heat and humidity back in the area.

My son Jeff and Granddaughter are at the Allen County fair this morning.
She's still allowed to be on the color guard even though she's being home schooled.
That's them at the competition.
He's been sending me videos too.
Wish I were there.



And I am crying because he is the BEST Father in the world.


----------



## zekeusa

pirate_girl said:


> The doo was usually my Aunt June's doing.
> Until I reached my teens.
> If Mom got a hold of my head, look out!
> One time she chopped my bangs way up into my forehead.
> No amount of Dippity-Do or bobby pins could save me.



Dippity-Do? Ha! I little dab will do ya! (that's Brill-Cream, Male equivalent-I guess!) You look too young to remember Dippity-Do!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Now I AM a mess!


----------



## zekeusa

I heard a girl at lunch say she is a "Hot Mess"  You look good from here! I'd ask you out!!


----------



## zekeusa

PG, I thought we were talking about hair doo's! You were talking about your Family!


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a very nice day at work.
Love it.
Tired though.


----------



## zekeusa

Good Morning PG! Glad you had a good day at work!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Good Morning PG! Glad you had a good day at work!



Thanks.
I did and hope today will be the same.


----------



## Melensdad

Skipping morning mass today, took a half of an Ambien about 3:45am and now I'm just awake and groggy, like in a mental fog.  Not a good thing.  Ambien has its uses, but apparently not at 3:45 if you hope to be alert the next morning.


----------



## zekeusa

Working today, Side job. Not how I want to spend my Sunday. Got suckered in to this job because I don't know how to say No! It's a hour away. A "little" side job of course has turned into a more than I wanted to get involved in.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Just finished my coffee ,and SOS . Now it’s off to the basement to try and get a  Pioneer P26 running that showed up at the door yesterday . Hooray carb vivisection !


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Good Morning ! Just finished my coffee ,and SOS . Now it’s off to the basement to try and get a  Pioneer P26 running that showed up at the door yesterday . Hooray carb vivisection !



Lol
Morning John.
Welp!
Aimee was up bright and early in the kitchen making breakfast.
Biscuits and gravy and scrambled eggs.
She dumped hot sauce on her eggs and I was like what are you doing?
She ate them with absolutely not batting an eye.
I opted for mild salsa since I'm a gastronomic wimp these days.
Looks like the weather is going back to sticky icky.
I was on top of my game at work yesterday to the extent of probably being annoying.
That place, the feeling.. all of it reminds me very much of my old job at Vancrest.
I've picked up a night shift for Thursday coming.
It's all very good.
I'm happy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading back to town today for a barbecue. Back out to camp tomorrow for the week. Once the roof is finished on the outdoor kitchen I can finally relax out here. 

The sun is shining. Birds are chirping. No sound of traffic and sirens. Feeling much better this week pain wise.

My supplier for medical marijuana started carrying more of a variety of medication in pill form. No buzz. But I'm pretty much painfree for 8+ hrs. I was never a believer before but am now.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm happy you found something that works for you, Brian.
My ex is supposedly going to try medicinal marijuana for treatment of his Parkinson's.
My son was shocked by it, but anything that works I say.
Besides, when we were dating in high school he was one of the highest people I knew.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I was on top of my game at work yesterday to the extent of probably being annoying.
> That place, the feeling.. all of it reminds me very much of my old job at Vancrest.
> I've picked up a night shift for Thursday coming.
> It's all very good.
> I'm happy.


----------



## zekeusa

Crazy schedule this week though next Monday Labor day. Need to stay calm. Breathe. Need new jeans. Went from 260 to 203 this summer. Better diet and cut out everything I like. No soda, pizza or ice cream!


----------



## pirate_girl

Was up very early, but then again I've got an internal alarm clock that does that.

Today I'll go with Aimee to her parents house in the country to get more tomatoes and cucumbers.
She needs to get her license renewed, I need to get to the P.O. and mail some things out, that'll be later in the day though.
 I got an individual quiche Florentine that I'll have in a little while.
There is a cool little cafe/bakery down the street. Very nice place.
Otherwise, just gonna enjoy the day.


----------



## zekeusa

I went to AAA to get my license renewed. No long lines and they speak English there. Beats going to the state DMV! In and out in 1/2 hour.


----------



## pirate_girl

God I love quiche!
I'm going to have to find out what variety these tomatoes are as well.
They are awesome.
Bye!
Gotta go destroy this Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

So I went with Aimee to the DMV to get her license renewed.
The wait is long and figured I'd thumb through a magazine while waiting for her number to come up.
Apparently she didn't know that in the state of Ohio, you don't get a new physical license made on the spot any longer.
You get a print out of all the new info, but the actual license gets mailed to you later.
I knew about it since June.
How she did not know is anyone's guess.
It was in the papers, news, social media etc 
I even figured they would mail out letters or even cards to remind folks. Guess not.

Anywho...she wasn't too pleased and began a string of expletives for the other 6 people standing around to hear.
I looked at the woman next to me and said, you know Spanish?

No.
Good! 

Once she settled down and actually heard that she's getting the paper document, then all was well.
Dayum, Chica!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doing a bunch of running around. Heading to camp soon for a week. Just picked up a fridge for the outdoor kitchen.  So it's loaded up with the atv ready to head out.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got my laundry going.
Nothing else otherwise.
Tomorrow it's going to be fun trying to get some sleep in order to go into work at 10pm.


----------



## zekeusa

Have to go and find a pop up tent today. Exciting stuff!


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Going to test spray some coretec 368 undercoating to adjust my spray gun . Then it’s going to be a hard decision ..... mow ,or functional test my HVAC system .


----------



## zekeusa

I'm back. No pop up tent. Out of stock, online only. No jeans. Out of stock on size 36 waist. What a waste of the morning! Helped a woman who dropped her smoothie clean up the floor.


----------



## FrancSevin

Last weekend Cathy had painted the bathroom on which I had just finished the drywall.  She got into a hurry and did a rather sloppy job.  Paint drips and roller edge ridges everywhere. So last nite and again tonite I am scraping them level and re-mudding them smooth.
 By Thursday I hope to repaint


 I hate tape and mudding drywall. I hate painting more.  But once done, I can lay the new floor tiles and install the light fixtures,  Vanity and Kohler toilet.


 DONE!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finished the outdoor kitchen at camp. (For now anyway)  Now, it's 5 o'clock somewhere. Lol. Time for a few beer sitting in the new kitchen. For pics, see my camp life thread.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just tried to master Jacques Pepin's technique of making an omelette.
The more narrow end is what the whole thing is supposed to look like.
A more or less uniform "roll".
I lost it midway.
Once that happens there isn't any correcting it.
It's that damn fork thing he does.

It was light and airy though.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Just tried to master Jacques Pepin's technique of making an omelette.
> The more narrow end is what the whole thing is supposed to look like.
> A more or less uniform "roll".
> I lost it midway.
> Once that happens there isn't any correcting it.
> It's that damn fork thing he does.
> 
> It was light and airy though.
> View attachment 103387
> 
> View attachment 103388





 MMM'M


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Franc.
I made one for Aimee.
Hers turned out much better.
Ya have to scramble, shake the pan, then flip! it on the plate. 
I do believe I got it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Imma leaving in about 20 minutes for work.
Hopefully it's a good night.
It'll be interesting to see what it's like working with a night crew.
I got a 3 hr nap, so that'll help.


----------



## pirate_girl

It was quiet from midnight til around 3.
A few precious wanderers walking around in their jammies, then directed them back to bed.
Great night staff! 
Mature, dedicated people thank God.
I should get some sleep.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
glad to hear that things are going your way for a change.  Hang in there and keep on keepin on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have another goodun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zekeusa

Roger That! Thanks for the Bullie Picture! Go to the Jimmy Choo Bull Terrier Site. That's the name of the dog!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading to town for a few things. Then back to camp till Monday


----------



## zekeusa

Just working and Sweating! Coconut Water to Hydrate!


----------



## pirate_girl

TRYING to sleep, it's not working.

Oh well, I did doze off.
Grrr


----------



## JimVT

just off my property someone set up a trail camera. so I snuck up from behind and reached around the tree and did this.


----------



## pirate_girl

JimVT said:


> just off my property someone set up a trail camera. so I snuck up from behind and reached around the tree and did this.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's hilarious Jim!

Well, I napped.
Boy, did I ever.
Aimee called me on her way home from work and told me not to make dinner tonight.
Sleep!
So I did.
She brought us home street tacos and rice.

Then we went to Wal-Mart.
Omg.
Yes, it's true.
There was a woman walking out as we were going in, with a cat, yes a live cat on her shoulder.
It just sat there like it was the most normal thing in the world.
Then at check out, there was this guy with an arm amputated up above  the the elbow, purple hair and pink flip flops.
Eeek!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> glad to hear that things are going your way for a change.  Hang in there and keep on keepin on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Have another goodun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sorry Ross.
I meant to answer this more fully this morning.
I've picked up a few more night shifts and will work again weekend after this coming.
The prn shifts along with the weekends will actually equal full time pay in the end.
Daughter in law and I are planning a trip (already) to Puerto Rico next spring so she can see her aunt who is her God mother.
Her family are from Puerto Rico and moved to this area back in the 60s.
Don't ever call her Mexican like some have assumed she is.
She doesn't like that at all.
And thank you for your concern and kindness all these months.
It's very much appreciated.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Spent the day loading up the motorhome for our trip to Colorado.  S'truth, I think that my wife would find it a lot easier if I put a tow hitch on the house, hooked it up to the truck and tried to drag it through the gate.  The motorhome can hold and carry a lot of "stuff" but I think that it's reaching it's max.  There's just the two of us, why do we need service for six????  I'm 71-years old and I have never understood women.  I know that I'm not alone.   

I took the labradoodle to be groomed, ready for the adventure.  She loves to travel in the RV.  We're taking our other dog with us as well on this trip, for the first time.  She usually doesn't travel well, she usually honks before we reach the front gate, but on our trial run to Mississippi she handled it like a superstar.  Dogs are strange.  

So, depending on internet reception, I'll be gone for a while.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Spent the day loading up the motorhome for our trip to Colorado.  S'truth, I think that my wife would find it a lot easier if I put a tow hitch on the house, hooked it up to the truck and tried to drag it through the gate.  The motorhome can hold and carry a lot of "stuff" but I think that it's reaching it's max.  There's just the two of us, why do we need service for six????  I'm 71-years old and I have never understood women.  I know that I'm not alone.
> 
> I took the labradoodle to be groomed, ready for the adventure.  She loves to travel in the RV.  We're taking our other dog with us as well on this trip, for the first time.  She usually doesn't travel well, she usually honks before we reach the front gate, but on our trial run to Mississippi she handled it like a superstar.  Dogs are strange.
> 
> So, depending on internet reception, I'll be gone for a while.  Wish me luck.



Have a GREAT trip!


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm taking bids on cutting down the old oak in our front yard. I planted this puppy in 1977. Then it was already 10 feet tall.

Now it is 36" diameter at chest high and well over 75 feet. A Big Spreading Pin Oak that succumbed to tree wasps and root rot. Currently it threatens my house, My neighbor's place and any vehicle parked in front of my place or across the street.

I tried to pollard it back last winter but it passed away this spring. It was one thing for a 71 year old cuss, and some redneck youngsters to trim a few branches, but this is too much. So I am having it removed professionally.

Here is the machine they are bringing in to do it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6QhD9_F3Jg&feature=youtu.be

They will cut limbs over 3.0" Diameter, as well as the trunk, to 12' lengths and place it on my 20 flatbed trailer. Then shred the small limbs and branches hauling the chips away.

Last winter, it took most of a day to cut, and lower to the ground, five limbs. And the better part of a week to cut into firewood lengths and haul away or burn the branches. The front lawn needed a month to repair itself.


This will happen in four hours and the lawn will suffer nothing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not a lot today so far.
Just taking it easy.
Later I'm going to make a fabulous dinner.


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> Not a lot today so far.
> Just taking it easy.
> Later I'm going to make a fabulous dinner.




I can easily top that.. I just got home an hour or so ago from having some hemorrhoids removed..


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> I can easily top that.. I just got home an hour or so ago from having some hemorrhoids removed..



One good thing about that.
Now no one can call you a pain in the ass.

Sorryyyyy!!!
Hope it's not too ouchie.


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> One good thing about that.
> Now no one can call you a pain in the ass.
> 
> Sorryyyyy!!!
> Hope it's not too ouchie.




I haven't actually felt a thing, but I feel I may be experiencing some weepage....


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> I haven't actually felt a thing, but I feel I may be experiencing some weepage....



You probably are.
Just make sure you take the pain meds that I trust were prescribed, and lots of fluid.
It's going to not be pleasant for a few days when your bowels have to move.


----------



## Bamby

I must look to be a hell of a man then, for they failed to give of script me any meds what-so-ever...


----------



## tiredretired

Mowed the lawn, did some trimming and weeded some flowers and that's when I noticed my Rosa Rugosa bushes were being invaded by a horde of Japanese Beetles.  They were not there yesterday, but today was a full scale invasion. They must have rode in on the cold front that come through yesterday. 

Not to fear.  Old TR was lock and loaded and ready for a fight.  Armed with my trusty pesticide sprayer filled to the brim with that nasty skin burning, gloves and hat and goggle wearing pesticide SEVIN I attacked unmercifully. I expected no quarter and gave none.  Mid way through my pump sprayer ran out and the enemy gained a level of enthusiasm and momentum, but a quick reload finished the job.  

The ground is littered with the corpses of those rose eating bastards.  But they are no more.  I was victorious.  

I will reconnoiter the battlefield this evening for any stragglers and again in the morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lazy day at camp. Did some finishing touches on the kitchen. All done. Been relaxing watching the lovely missus play kings crib with a friend of ours.


----------



## Bamby

Been invited and need to attend the neighbor's 50th Wedding Anniversary this afternoon. Always been good neighbors and have been there for me during my resent struggles. Requested no gifts, just my presence.....


----------



## pirate_girl

Lazy Sunday here.
Been browsing the net,will go wash the car later since they've finally finished repairing the street in front of the apartment building.
That's it!


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Just changed oil ,and filter on the Tundra . I’ll give it a bath a bit later when the temps drop and it’s not in direct sunlight . Gonna go down o the shop in a bit and butcher a few chains . Enjoy your Sunday !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lazy recovering day at camp after a couple rough nights around the fire. Hopefully the cobwebs dissipate before tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Our apartment complex is having a bbq this evening in the back lawn area, nice folks that I've met so far!
-Bring a side and your own drinks-
The dogs and burgers are compliments of Caesar and 'noisy George'.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been slowly packing up all day at camp to head back to town. The kids start school weds and we want a day in between to get readjusted to the schedule. Early bed tonight for the kids.


----------



## waybomb

Pulled up the carpet in the living room and dining room.
Ordered 3500 lbs, 1000 sq ft, of 3/4" thick solid oak Bruce floor to put down.
That will be it then for a while on projects.


----------



## pirate_girl

It started to rain, then storm.
The others went under the veranda to sit on the patio with beers.
I thanked them, then walked around the fence and came inside.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kids start school tomorrow so we did a mock run of the morning routin today to get them used to getting up dressed fed etc in time to head off.  The oldest one has a lip on.  His bus used to come around 8am and he struggled to make it in time last year.  This year he gets picked up at 7:40am.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was up before the birds and made a huge breakfast, then answered some email, got a visit from the lady next door who had made this wonderful tart last night.
She brought me over the recipe.
I go in to work at midnight and work til 8am.
Off hours, but I'm not questioning anything.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Mowed the lawn, did some trimming and weeded some flowers and that's when I noticed my Rosa Rugosa bushes were being invaded by a horde of Japanese Beetles. They were not there yesterday, but today was a full scale invasion. They must have rode in on the cold front that come through yesterday.
> 
> Not to fear. Old TR was lock and loaded and ready for a fight. Armed with my trusty pesticide sprayer filled to the brim with that nasty skin burning, gloves and hat and goggle wearing pesticide SEVIN I attacked unmercifully. I expected no quarter and gave none. Mid way through my pump sprayer ran out and the enemy gained a level of enthusiasm and momentum, but a quick reload finished the job.
> 
> The ground is littered with the corpses of those rose eating bastards. But they are no more. I was victorious.
> 
> I will reconnoiter the battlefield this evening for any stragglers and again in the morning.



I can just see yo standing over the dead, hands victoriously on your hips, beaming with the pride of victory like Superman at the end of the movie.


----------



## FrancSevin

Spent much of the week end in my self imposed 4' X 8' prison ce3ll,,,; AKA the new powder room dealing with paint issues. Cathy did not use the sealing primer I had bought for the walls, instead using the "most expensive one" at Lowes. It didn't stick to the dry wall paste.

So al of the corners bubbled or pulled loose when I tape them with low tack painter's tape.. Add to that the three colour paint scheme and it has been hell. I have had to peel mud sand and repaint every inside corner walls and ceilings. But, I'm down to the last corner today and all should now end well.

Already installed two sconce lights. Took an hour for each, cheap parts. Two trips to the store for a small packet of tiny #8 screws because what came with the fixtures were too short or wouldn't thread.

Tonight I hope to finish painting the ceiling and, if nothing bad happens, onto the tile floor on Wednesday. Thickset mortar with almost no cuts. Just for the toilet drain hole and a few 1/2 pieces at the door and end of the room. 6" X12" tiles in a 49 1/2" by 98" room. With grout lines, a perfect fit.

By the coming week end I can have a 1:00 AM pee just five to six steps from the bed.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been in the kitchen doing dishes and mopping the floor, then made Aimee's perfecto rice and fried egg for lunch. 
Huevo Frito Con Arroz baby!
She taught me how to make fool proof rice.
Yay!


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a great night at work.
Made the mistake of..
A. Napping beforehand last night.
B. Making a Circle K coffee run at 4 this morning.
I'm wound!
I'll crash this afternoon just like last week.


----------



## FrancSevin

Took my 2006 Chrysler Crossfire Convertible out of mothballs this morning. First time I've driven it since March of 2017.

It was like driving a new car.

Needs new rear tires and a State inspection/emissions so I can get new plates and put it back in the garage. So after 50-70 miles the computer will record for the emissions. That's four trips to work and back. Yippie!


----------



## zekeusa

Up early. Went to work early so I can get out of here. Breakfast places don't open early enough around here. Dog is sleeping in. Need more Coffee!


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been up since 5am.
My sleep schedule is messed up from the night shift, then napping.
I don't think I'll be doing those from now on, if I can help it.
Today is big grocery shopping after Aimee gets home this evening.
It's much cooler outside.
Going to enjoy the day, as well as tomorrow being off, as I work this weekend.


----------



## zekeusa

Please send the cool air this way! One more day of heat here.


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like we are driving about 135 miles south to look at, and possibly purchase, a motorcycle.  Then after leaving the dealership we will head an hour northeast to Bloomington and take Melen out to dinner.  Returning home late evening, with or without, a motorcycle.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Had my coffee ,visited a few sites ,washed the Tundra . Not sure what is on the remainder of the schedule . But, it won’t be outside chores .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Good Morning ! Had my coffee ,visited a few sites ,washed the Tundra . Not sure what is on the remainder of the schedule . But, it won’t be outside chores .



Looks like I’m outside a little longer. Spraying weeds in the front pasture. 

Anyone need spiney pigweed, FREE , PICK YOUR OWN!


----------



## FrancSevin

Lashing the grandson's new canoe on top of the speed boat we are rebuilding. Putting a new tarp over both for the coming winter. I cannot store either of them inside right now.


The speed boat was mine from 1970 and needs a new stern along with new seats and interior work plus carpet. My son owned it for a few years and now, after he helps me rebuild it, the craft will belong to the grandson.

It's a fish and ski. With no windshield or obstructions on the deck, it makes a reasonably good fishing boat. Powered by a 55HP old Chrysler motor it did about 30 MPH. I plan to repower with a 60 HP 4cycle Merc.

 One cannot ski behind a sailboat. So perhaps next summer, I can teach the grandkids to ski and maybe getup on them myself.


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Looks like I’m outside a little longer. Spraying weeds in the front pasture.
> 
> Anyone need spiney pigweed, FREE , PICK YOUR OWN!



UGH! Spiny Pigweed. It can be hard on the young in's. Get that out before the calves and lambs come.

 Back in the fifties there were few if any herbicides for it so, as the little kids on the farm, we walked the pastures and dug it up.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> UGH! Spiny Pigweed. It can be hard on the young in's. Get that out before the calves and lambs come.
> 
> Back in the fifties there were few if any herbicides for it so, as the little kids on the farm, we walked the pastures and dug it up.



We use Gordon’s Pasture Pro. Seems to do a good job. Problem this time is the pump on the sprayer quit before I got to this pasture a few weeks ago. We had a LOT of rain and the pigweed went wild while I was waiting on a dry day to spray


----------



## pirate_girl

So Aimee and I went grocery shopping.
What was supposed to be an estimated 2 weeks of food stuffs and all the other things we needed came to $212.57 
She was like Mom! I've never spent that much.
I should have said "hold my beer". Lol

So we carried all those bags in up a flight of stairs, put everything away then she showered and is crashed out on the sofa watching a movie.
I had a missed call from work.
They want me to do 6a-2p this weekend which is fine with me.


----------



## zekeusa

This is my speed boat. Another project I don't have time for!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally finished installing the new seats in the boat yesterday. Also greased, changed the oil, and washed/waxed the side by side. It's ready for hunting season that starts next week. Our oldest son is now legal to hunt this year after taking the hunters safety course.


----------



## FrancSevin

zekeusa said:


> This is my speed boat. Another project I don't have time for!View attachment 103692




 I don't have pictures of mine but the design is very similar.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I'm doing this.


Then it's laundry later, then a walk downtown.
There is a little store that sells fresh baked goods, vegs, herbs, vegan and vegetarian.
Seasons Eatings.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's rainy, I'm tired and feel like crap.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's rainy, I'm tired and feel like crap.



Hey I resemble that.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Hey I resemble that.



Thanks Jerry.
I'm kinda moody too.
Got lots on my mind.
I probably need a nap. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to work this morning and wasn't even on the schedule?
This gal at the desk says hi!
You're on today?
Uhh yes, as far as I know?
Apparently prn every other weekend means just that.
Embarrassed.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sooo, I'd considered going to church, but no.
Aimee is playing cards next door this afternoon with Gigi and some other ladies.
I'm going to go visit Jeff and Kasey.
It's blah and rainy again too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Came home from camp and went to work in the back yard for a few hours. Our yard kinda resembled a mullet. All prim and proper in the front and a party in the back.


----------



## Bamby

So you is in the back yard exercising with a few "cold ones" as weights. It's a coco type of day here hasn't even made it to 60 today


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Went to work this morning and wasn't even on the schedule?
> This gal at the desk says hi!
> You're on today?
> Uhh yes, as far as I know?
> Apparently prn every other weekend means just that.
> Embarrassed.




As the owner, I always show up every day at 6:45 AM to mange a production crew for an eight hour day.. More than once no one shows, and I wonder if it's maybe the week end and I missed the memo.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've done that for appointments. Showed up for physio and was told my appointment was like 4 hours later. 

Back to regular routine this morning. My wife was off the whole month of August and started back this morning. I had to dust the cobwebs off my morning routine of getting all 7 kids ready for school. Not a big deal. After 3 kids, it's just another bowl of cereal in the morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> As the owner, I always show up every day at 6:45 AM to mange a production crew for an eight hour day.. More than once no one shows, and I wonder if it's maybe the week end and I missed the memo.


I guess every other weekend doesn't mean both days if you're on prn.
Hopefully I'll be full time soon.
It's not like I'm broke or struggling.
I've been smart with my money since I've moved, sold the old place and kept a separate account for retirement, plus I get my pension from the U.K.
I AM working the night shift this Thursday.
I don't like it but it's the way it is.

Today it's cool again and rainy.
Later I'm going with Aimee to Defiance to look at a Chevy Cruze she's wanting to lease.
Then I'll see about seeing my babies if the lazy one doesn't bitch about it.


----------



## zekeusa

PG, Feeling Better? Raining here, just working today. It was cool enough to do some yard work Sunday. Ripping out Bull Briars climbing up the house.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> PG, Feeling Better? Raining here, just working today. It was cool enough to do some yard work Sunday. Ripping out Bull Briars climbing up the house.



Yes sweetie.
Thank you.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far today I went to every place in the city that sells bbq's looking for a replacement for ours. The drip pan underneath the burners on ours rotted out. With no luck finding a new bbq and unable to find a replacement drip pan, I headed to the kitchen and raided the baking sheets for our 2 old crappy ones. The bbq is fixed.


----------



## tiredretired

A trip to the DMV where I waited an hour.  The lady sitting next to me keeps adding more money to her parking meter via cell phone.  You can do that, I asked?  She just looks at me and chuckles, well yeah.  I asked her what type of phone she has that you can just add quarters in it.  Trust me, the joke was wasted on her.  How do these people go through life with little to no sense of humor.  

Now the remnants of tropical storm Gordon is moving in for a few days which puts my outdoor work on hold.


----------



## zekeusa

FrancSevin said:


> As the owner, I always show up every day at 6:45 AM to mange a production crew for an eight hour day.. More than once no one shows, and I wonder if it's maybe the week end and I missed the memo.



Around here the No Shows get Let Go!


----------



## pirate_girl

I got to see my girls, although Aimee had to stay in the car.
She took a walk over to the dam since it had been a while since she had been there.
I visited for an hour and it was nice, but sad at the same time.
Again, Maddie asked me not to go back to my house, you can stay here.
Elaina wouldn't let me put her down.
Didn't get to see Ty at all.

The car Aimee wants is a maybe, she wants to look around more.
We went for Chinese after.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Couple of appointments today. Taking the older girls to a concert tonight. It's a surprise. I've already seen the band 3 times. Twice here and once in August in Duluth Minnesota at the two day concert we went to. They are quickly becoming one of the top Christian bands in Canada. Great show with lots of energy.  The Color.


----------



## Catavenger

I have an implant called a VNS https://us.livanova.cyberonics.com/learn-in my chest. It sends a signal that somewhat controls my seizures. 

Every few years the battery needs to be changed as it runs out of power.
 So I had and appointment to see a surgeon. I was kind of nervous because I had looked the guy up online and half the people said that he was a real a jerk.One said that he was like Jekyll and Hyde.

Since I can't drive my sister took me. I had transposed the office number in my head and had written it down wrong in a little notebook I had with me.

We had to be there 30 minutes early. We got  to the parking garage about on time (we thought) for her to park and to walk over to his office. 

Naturally the parking lot was packed.


The place is really laid out strange. The parking garage is separate from  the office building. The only way to get over to the building is to either go down and cross a kind of driveway in front of cars. The driveway leads to the ramp that goes up to  the garage. So its difficult to get by.
The other way, (which is the way that the designer obviously designed people to use) is to cross over is on a kind of covered pedestrian bridge about mid-level of the building .
So unless  one is parked on the same level as the bridge they  have to go  up or down on a really small elevator. One of the elevators was broken  (there are only two). So we had to wait for the elevator to either come up or down from a level. (I think there or six or eight levels), or go over and out a door to a narrow stairway; (with the hot Phoenix sun beating down on it). We decided to go out and use that rather than wait for the elevator. My poor sister has really bad back problems but up we went  (or maybe It was down). Anyway we got to the level I thought I was supposed to be on. Took a really weird designed hall that went around and around. (The G.D. place is like a maze). Every time we saw somebody that looked like they worked  there we asked if they knew where the hell we were supposed to go. The Mexican janitor we saw only spoke Spanish. The  white janitor we saw was scary looking like he had just got out of prison. He said he didn't have a clue. We finally found where I _thought_ I needed to be. Instead of where I needed to be it was something like a VD clinic.
So we went back out and start asking _anyone _we saw if they had a clue where the doctor's office was. Of course they were as lost as we were.
I got out my notebook (as we were walking along) to look up the doctor's office and say we were lost, and ask for help. Of course I had only written down the address not the phone number.
  We had seen a sign about security cameras being in use. I said that there has to be a security guard somewhere, (having been one I know that they aren't as big an a-holes as people might think). So we went down to try to find a lobby or someplace to ask around. We finally got an elevator down. Luckily as soon as we got out we saw a guard he knew right where we had to be and told us the Dr.'s office number etc. Then we saw an elevator open. Then it closed. I was behind my sister. I said why the hell didn't she get on? She said that it was packed. Desperate  I said that we should have thrown people out if need be. Finally we got up to the  right level. We got lost again on the maze hallway. Found another no-nothing janitor that looked like any ex-con. 

We finally found the office real late from the check in time. 

Got there and they gave me a_ stack_ of paperwork. I was taking so long that finally one of the receptionist came over to help out. Fortunately she was really nice. (She must be used to brain scrambled epilepsy patients.)
I finally get in - really nervous because I had read online that this Dr. could be a real a-hole. On the way we had to pass by a guy laying on the floor groaning (there were nurses with him). 

We got in and just got in before the Dr. came in. This Dr. also works as a spine surgeon. So he had a skeleton (small model). My sister started  turning it around to show me where she had had some back surgery. So I'm trying to keep my voice down but saying to quit messing with the guy's skeleton.
Just then the Dr. (that lots of people) said was an a-hole walks in to see her messing with his skeleton
And of course the guy was  . . ._ really nice!_
If you find this long and confusing well it sure as hell was! Luckily I had got the good Dr. Jekyll part of him.


----------



## FrancSevin

zekeusa said:


> Around here the No Shows get Let Go!




 The labor pool here is pretty vacant.  Un-employment is well below the national average. It's very hard to find replacements quickly.

 Most of our employees are working moms,, many are special needs, SSI or handicapped. Part of our mission is to provide employment for the hardship cases. For some, we are a first step back into the workforce.

 Now that we use E-verify, the Mexicans stay away. The lazy don't come so, unless an individual  gets excessive absenteeism we live with it. It is our mission to re-program them to be better. But it can be problematic.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol that was funny, Cat.
Hmm today is a dental appt.
Then a swing by the Amish market to see if they have any Hof Haus hams.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, my teeth are clean and I found my ham.
The day is complete.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Well, my teeth are clean and I found my ham.
> The day is complete.


 
 OOOOOOH to have life so simple.

 My goal today is to get through it without committing a homicide.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> OOOOOOH to have life so simple.
> 
> My goal today is to get through it without committing a homicide.



It hasn't been this simple in quite some time.
I'm happy it IS now.

Easy tiger..


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> It hasn't been this simple in quite some time.
> I'm happy it IS now.
> 
> Easy tiger..


 
 I AM happy for you Lollie.  You deserve it.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## tiredretired

Took the wife for her colonoscopy this morning. She is now totally zonked out.   Looks like I will be cooking dinner this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Took the wife for her colonoscopy this morning. She is now totally zonked out.   Looks like I will be cooking dinner this evening.


Don't forget to take pictures.
I'm making meatloaf, mashed potatoes,gravy, honey carrots....
As long as we're talking healthy eating lol


----------



## zekeusa

FrancSevin said:


> The labor pool here is pretty vacant.  Un-employment is well below the national average. It's very hard to find replacements quickly.
> 
> Most of our employees are working moms,, many are special needs, SSI or handicapped. Part of our mission is to provide employment for the hardship cases. For some, we are a first step back into the workforce.
> 
> Now that we use E-verify, the Mexicans stay away. The lazy don't come so, unless an individual  gets excessive absenteeism we live with it. It is our mission to re-program them to be better. But it can be problematic.



I went to Home Depot the other day and was pleasantly surprised that they had some special needs people working there. One helped me load the truck.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Don't forget to take pictures.
> I'm making meatloaf, mashed potatoes,gravy, honey carrots....
> As long as we're talking healthy eating lol




If you need help with that, I'm only six-seven hours away


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> If you need help with that, I'm only six-seven hours away



Same problem here. 7 hours away. Would be gone by the time we get there!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went fishing with a couple friends out at camp. We finally found a fishing hole. Been fishing there four years and swore the only way we could catch fish there would be with a stick of dynamite.


----------



## pirate_girl

After that big dinner, Aimee and I went to DQ before they closed and got chocolate shakes 
Thanks to Jim.
Stopped by work and checked the sheet.
Yup x in the box by my name for tomorrow night 10-6  and I signed a request for this Tuesday coming any shift. I don't care.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Headed out to Pittsburgh for a visit with my friendly neighborhood oncologist to see what last tuesday’s PET scan shows . Pretty much certain that I’m going to be doing what’s called “ self donor transplant “in the near future . Can’t say that I eagerly await doing that . But, if that’s how it has to be ,then let’s do it . When I get home , I have an ancient ,and very neglected , Stihl 041  AV that found it’s way to my shop to restore back to running condition .


----------



## zekeusa

Best of luck today!


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I'm going to watch Our Nixon on Docutv.
Then it's naptime until Aimee gets home.
She is going to make dinner.
Then I'm going to get ready for the night shift.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Right now I'm going to watch Our Nixon on Docutv.
> Then it's naptime until Aimee gets home.
> She is going to make dinner.
> Then I'm going to get ready for the night shift.



You can see me !!!??? 
Any way , , , the Doc  has revised his previous diagnosis ,and is sayin that I am now in complete remission . So, at least for the time being , I get to dodge the self donor thing . Couldn’t be happier . . .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> You can see me !!!???
> Any way , , , the Doc  has revised his previous diagnosis ,and is sayin that I am now in complete remission . So, at least for the time being , I get to dodge the self donor thing . Couldn’t be happier . . .



That’s wonderful news!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol John!
Yes! That is terrific news!



That Nixon movie covered a lot of Watergate stuff I hadn't paid much attention to before.
For example, the taped conversations between Nixon and John Ehrlichman.
Nixon had a filthy mouth!

Those guys got sent to federal prisons, which begs the question noted .. the times sure have changed and why aren't some of the key players in today's politics in freaking prison?


----------



## rugerman

Congratulations.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Great news.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was torn between watching the Kennedy Curse and Godspell.

The Kennedy story won, although I know everything there is to know about them.


Aimee got us Philly cheese steak subs and lemonades for dinner.
I need to get crackin' in an hour.
Napped good enough I guess.
I'll find out around 2am lol


----------



## Doc

nixon said:


> You can see me !!!???
> Any way , , , the Doc  has revised his previous diagnosis ,and is sayin that I am now in complete remission . So, at least for the time being , I get to dodge the self donor thing . Couldn’t be happier . . .


Woo Hoo!!!!  Congrats!!!!!!   That is GREAT news indeed!!!!!


----------



## zekeusa

PG, How was your night Shift?


----------



## zekeusa

I'm washing the dog pillows and blankets. There gross but he loves them!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> PG, How was your night Shift?



It was good.
I'm tired though.
If any of y'all think the elderly sleep at night, think again.


----------



## zekeusa

Don't let 'em nap during the day!


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Going to do some mowing / weed decimating . Then probably grind a few chains . Enjoy the impending weekend !


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Don't let 'em nap during the day!



It's what most of them do.
I got a nice nap.
With cotton balls in my ears and the hearing aid  out.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm gonna go watch a movie.
Be back later.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Staying in town tonight as our oldest son is at a sleepover. I pick him up in the morning then head out to our local dirt track for the annual one off races. Sad that a city of 115000 people can't support a local dirt track for more than a once a year event


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Staying in town tonight as our oldest son is at a sleepover. I pick him up in the morning then head out to our local dirt track for the annual one off races. Sad that a city of 115000 people can't support a local dirt track for more than a once a year event


Must be like Eldora or Limaland speedway.
They either come in droves or not at all.

I watched 2 episodes of Anthony Bourdain's No Reservations.
One was in Australia where he watched a rugby match ( and drank and ate local cuisine).
The other, he was in Tokyo eating squid and sperm on spinach. 
Ewww..


----------



## Catavenger

I couldn't sleep so got up around four this morning and fixed home fries & pork chops,
for breakfast.
Bacon and eggs sound good for dinner.


No I'm not weird even though I only wear one slipper sandal around the house


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> I couldn't sleep so got up around four this morning and fixed home fries & pork chops,
> for breakfast.
> Bacon and eggs sound good for dinner.
> 
> 
> No I'm not weird even though I only wear one slipper sandal around the house


I walk around barefoot a lot, but that's because I'm a high class redneck.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Staying in town tonight as our oldest son is at a sleepover. I pick him up in the morning then head out to our local dirt track for the annual one off races. Sad that a city of 115000 people can't support a local dirt track for more than a once a year event



Instead of an oval how about a drag race?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Drag racing is over in seconds. I like my pleasure to last.


----------



## emceeghee

zekeusa said:


> I'm washing the dog pillows and blankets. There gross but he loves them!



What a coincidence!!! I did the same thing!  my little darling peed on them. While we were sleeping. I didn’t mind, I’m really gross and she loves me.


----------



## Catavenger

pirate_girl said:


> I walk around barefoot a lot, but that's because I'm a high class redneck.



Method to my madness:

Since I had my leg smashed up in a traffic accident the left is shorter (by about half an inch), than the right. So I can either wear built up shoes (which I don't like to do just around the house), or not wear them (and risk eventually damaging my left hip).

Solution: I found that if I wear just one of those slippers - easy to put on and wear - it raises that leg up around half an inch.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Catavenger said:


> Method to my madness:
> 
> Since I had my leg smashed up in a traffic accident the left is shorter (by about half an inch), than the right. So I can either wear built up shoes (which I don't like to do just around the house), or not wear them (and risk eventually damaging my left hip).
> 
> Solution: I found that if I wear just one of those slippers - easy to put on and wear - it raises that leg up around half an inch.


I have the same problem. After I broke my femur when I was 5, my right leg has been close to 3/4 inch shorter than my left. I have a lift in my shoe to compensate.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! 
Today is start filling the wood racks on the porch ,and wood shed day ... 
To keep the spirit of honesty alive ,and well ... this task may be interrupt ,or even postponed due to an overriding commitment to monitor college football .
The End .


----------



## pirate_girl

Gonna take a walk this afternoon all the way down to the park by the river.
Laundry, which never ends..
Not much really.


----------



## emceeghee

Catavenger said:


> Method to my madness:
> 
> Since I had my leg smashed up in a traffic accident the left is shorter (by about half an inch), than the right. So I can either wear built up shoes (which I don't like to do just around the house), or not wear them (and risk eventually damaging my left hip).
> 
> Solution: I found that if I wear just one of those slippers - easy to put on and wear - it raises that leg up around half an inch.



Bless your heart! I’m an RN. I know that an asymmetrical gait can cause lots of spinal pain! U really should wear your built up shoe as much as u can. - 
But if u don’t have too much or any spinal pain then at least that one lucky thing.!!!


----------



## emceeghee

pirate_girl said:


> Gonna take a walk this afternoon all the way down to the park by the river.
> Laundry, which never ends..
> Not much really.



Aww! Is that where u do your laundry? 
EWW!! PWT :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

Grouted the floor tile in the new bathroom last night.  Doing Subway tile  base cove moldings this morning.  

 Final sanding of the drywall today on the outside of the bathroom.  Some paint touch ups and on Sunday we can hopefully set the new toilet and sink vanity.

 DONE!

 Well at least this part for now.

 Next project is to connect the living room floor to the bedroom.  13' X 10'.

 Basic carpentry but there is HVAC to run and some electrical. 

 T&G oak to match the old floor in the living room and then the bedroom gets Hickory.  At the rate these old bones move, done by next spring.

 Maybe.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Drag racing is over in seconds. I like my pleasure to last.



That’s why there are two pictures. Top one is for folks who want to get it over FAST!  Bottom picture for folks who like life in the slower lane!


----------



## pirate_girl

Reporting live! from the laundry room.
George the annoying just popped his head in and gave me a Blue Bunny Neapolitan ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like we are going to buy another motorcycle today.  Lovely Mrs_Bob asked when (not ‘if’) we were leaving.  So we are getting ready to head over to the dealer shortly.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> Grouted the floor tile in the new bathroom last night.  Doing Subway tile  base cove moldings this morning.
> 
> Final sanding of the drywall today on the outside of the bathroom.  Some paint touch ups and on Sunday we can hopefully set the new toilet and sink vanity.
> 
> DONE!
> 
> Well at least this part for now.
> 
> Next project is to connect the living room floor to the bedroom.  13' X 10'.
> 
> Basic carpentry but there is HVAC to run and some electrical.
> 
> T&G oak to match the old floor in the living room and then the bedroom gets Hickory.  At the rate these old bones move, done by next spring.
> 
> Maybe.





Photos in the home improvement area of the forums???


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Photos in the home improvement area of the forums???


Of course.  But first

 When I'm done
 When I acquire a camera that takes fuzzy images
 When I figure out how to load them here.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Looks like we are going to buy another motorcycle today.  Lovely Mrs_Bob asked when (not ‘if’) we were leaving.  So we are getting ready to head over to the dealer shortly.



Same model as the one you bought last week?


----------



## pirate_girl

Aimee went to a friend's birthday party.
Don't think she's going to come back til late.
I went shopping again, mostly out of boredom lol
I got another app on the phone for movies and entertainment.
tubi.
We don't have a television.
Doesn't bother me a bit.


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Same model as the one you bought last week?



Sort of.  It is the updated model.  2016 and 2017 model years are mechanically identical, colors are different.  For 2018 they did a couple minor upgrades. LED lights, traction control, multi-color dash lights & upped the engine to a 750.  Mirrors are a slightly different shape, not sure I'd call that an upgrade.  Body work, seats,etc are all interchangeable.

We came home with a 2018.  Other than color it looks identical to our 2016 from about 10' away.  Turn on the lights and you clearly notice those are different.  Traction control is just a button.  The engine externally looks the same, they bored out the cylinders to make it a 750 so its internal changes.

The 2018 is candy apple red. The 2016 is silver.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Sort of.  It is the updated model.  2016 and 2017 model years are mechanically identical, colors are different.  For 2018 they did a couple minor upgrades. LED lights, traction control, multi-color dash lights & upped the engine to a 750.  Mirrors are a slightly different shape, not sure I'd call that an upgrade.  Body work, seats,etc are all interchangeable.
> 
> We came home with a 2018.  Other than color it looks identical to our 2016 from about 10' away.  Turn on the lights and you clearly notice those are different.  Traction control is just a button.  The engine externally looks the same, they bored out the cylinders to make it a 750 so its internal changes.
> 
> The 2018 is candy apple red. The 2016 is silver.



Like the red!


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Like the red!



Me too.  Sadly I scratched it on the front of the front fencer when I was hauling it home in the back of the pick up


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now?
Watching...


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Today is finish stocking the wood shed day . Woulda finished it yesterday ,but it seems as if a gang of really disageeable yellow jackets have claimed possesion of one of my woodstacks as their turf . So, after introducing the little bastards to the effectiveness of an insect fogger ,I decided to watch college football . Went and wasp sprayed and fogged them again just a bit ago while they were all still at home . They have assumed vey rigid poses ...Winning !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At camp for the night. Heading back to the track today.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm having coffee, Aimee is still sleeping off last night (I'm told there was wine flowing like a river ).
Once she rouses, I'll make us a nice brunch.
It was very foggy this morning too.


----------



## zekeusa

Excellent picture of the laundry mat!! Where is everyone? Foggy here as well!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's not foggy here, but it's going to be cloudy and warm.
Cannot wait until next week!
The autumn breezes are going to start blowing.
From the look at the extended forecast it'll be here to stay.
My favourite time of year.

Today I'm not doing a whole lot.
I am going to try my hand at making a Dutch Baby for dessert this evening.
I cook up a storm and never made one before.

I am on the schedule to work tomorrow 6am.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Excellent picture of the laundry mat!! Where is everyone? Foggy here as well!



That's not a laundry mat per se.
It's ours who live in the apartments.


----------



## zekeusa

Did you cook that Ham yet?


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Did you cook that Ham yet?




No zeke, not yet.


----------



## luvs

taking 1 to spend w/ me, myself, my down comforter/pillows..... & chit chat w/ my dearest pals; & read, watch television--
i'll hafta be diligent. i'll put vodka into my cider once it's cider-to-sip~~ ummmm-------


----------



## zekeusa

Every try Coconut Water and little Vodka? After 5pm of course!


----------



## 300 H and H

Harvesting soybeans. 

Nothing else lol...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## zekeusa

Morning PG, I'm on Autopilot. Can't wake up today. 2 coffees and no effect yet. Stayed up way past my bedtime trying to get a DVD player to work with the TV. I have to get a 10 year old to do it for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far I've prepped supper in a slow cooker. (Roast potatoes and carrots).  Made 5 lunches for school. Broke up 2 arguments amongst the girls. Sheesh. Why do girls have to be so difficult in the morning?  If something is on the floor blocking your dresser, wouldn't it be easier to move it instead of a 15 minute fight?


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Finishing my coffee ,reading the forums , then going to go out and block some wood . May even get up the gumption to mount a 36” bar on the 395xp and split a +36”  white oak log into quarters . Then again , I might not . . .


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> So far I've prepped supper in a slow cooker. (Roast potatoes and carrots). Made 5 lunches for school. Broke up 2 arguments amongst the girls. Sheesh. Why do girls have to be so difficult in the morning? If something is on the floor blocking your dresser, wouldn't it be easier to move it instead of a 15 minute fight?


 
 Seriously?
 Are you suggesting that pubescent and teenage girls should be logical?

 They are prepping to someday be wives.


----------



## pirate_girl

Afternoonies!
I'm tired.
Lol
Naptime.
Be back later.


----------



## FrancSevin

Going to a Hawaiian Lau tonite. And no, I'm not gonna wear a grass skirt.

I may wear a big red Hibiscus flower. But I cannot remember if it should be in my right, or left, ear.

One ear says I'm gay, the other says I'm not

One says I'm available, the other says I'm taken.

Confused.

However, to look authentically Hawaiian, and not signal anything, I could put it in my man bun with a flashy bandana, and wear some really floppy loose shorts. I already have the round belly so that should all look authentic.


----------



## zekeusa

I would wear a Lay(sp?) instead.....


----------



## FrancSevin

zekeusa said:


> I would wear a Lay(sp?) instead.....



I think I may just get a little drunk and it won't matter.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

FrancSevin said:


> Seriously?
> Are you suggesting that pubescent and teenage girls should be logical?
> 
> They are prepping to someday be wives.


Lmao. I could handle 15 boys in the morning over 2 arguing girls.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a peach cobbler after my nap and watched 4 parts of a docu-series of JFK A New World Order. I love tubi tv!


----------



## pirate_girl

Been on the phone with Jeff and his future Mrs.
Miss Haas.
She's a dandy!
Also did an OS update on the phone.
Oreo?
Everything looks a little different, the icons on the screen.
It's running ok.
My gallery of pics however they're all blank files.
Had to go back and name them in order to know what files to share.
It happened before when I did a scan and clean.
Grr!


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Going to finish my coffee , tinker around in the shop for a bit while my body tries to assume a reasonably functional mode . Then it’s back to bucking oak . 
Hope  you all have a great and safe day !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had all these great plans to clean up the yard and make a dump run today. Instead, it's a walker kind of day. Back throbbing causing loss of feeling in my legs and feet. It is what it is. I'll feel better again. I just overdid it on Monday at scouts. We went canoeing. I was feeling good and had no problem lifting up the canoe on my shoulders. So I showed the kids how to do it about 6 times.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> how to do it about 6 times.



Sounds like that was 5 times too many.


----------



## pirate_girl

I guess we're going car shopping/searching today.
Wauseon, Bowling Green and Toledo.
Just waiting for her to get off work early.
She drove my car to work today, hers is getting that bad.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I guess we're going car shopping/searching today.
> Wauseon, Bowling Green and Toledo.
> Just waiting for her to get off work early.
> She drove my car to work today, hers is getting that bad.




She should choose one she really likes. Common sense is fine but don't be too practical. Even if they are a strain on the budget,,,;, it is much easier to make payments, and repairs, on a car you enjoy.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> She should choose one she really likes. Common sense is fine but don't be too practical. Even if they are a strain on the budget,,,;, it is much easier to make payments, and repairs, on a car you enjoy.



No to the car she wanted.
It was a Chevy Impala, out of her price range. But it's red! she said.
She took it for a test drive and that's what did it.
We only looked in Archbold, actually today.
Several were ok, but we're going to keep looking.
I picked up another Auto Trader at the gas station.
Keep looking!
I've found 3 more JFK documentaries and a Reagan on the app.


----------



## nixon

Good morning ! Off to the oncology center for chemo . The Doc wanted me to finish the treatment regimen even though the scan shows clear . That’s fine by me . Then ,this afternoon ,I really need to mow .


----------



## pirate_girl

Good mornink!
Not much happening today.
I work the day shift tomorrow and nights on Sunday. Yay!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good morning everyone. Not much on the agenda. Have to make a garbage run to the dump. And physio at 10. Other than that I may go check out some new trucks. Still undecided on what to get. My back says a 3/4 ton is out of the question. Yes, I've tested a few. It's a toss up between the f150 and a Chevy Silverado right now.


----------



## Melensdad

Not much here either.

HOT and HUMID today.

I think my wife wants me to fix her sister's bed.  Apparently the memory foam mattress she has is sinking through the slats that support it.  A piece of plywood over the slats/under the mattress should be a quick fix.


----------



## pirate_girl

I have to go finish this.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> No to the car she wanted.
> It was a Chevy Impala, out of her price range. But it's red! she said.
> She took it for a test drive and that's what did it.
> We only looked in Archbold, actually today.
> Several were ok, but we're going to keep looking.
> I picked up another Auto Trader at the gas station.
> Keep looking!
> I've found 3 more JFK documentaries and a Reagan on the app.




 My wife will only buy a car that "speaks" to her inner soul. That kinda worries me.  But so far, after fifty years, it has been a successful approach. We put more than 200K on every car for which she has fallen.  Current minivan daily driver is a 1999 Dodge Grand caravan.  270K on the clock and still goin' strong.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I have to go finish this.
> View attachment 104211




That plate needs Tabasco sauce. I just received a PO to produce 75,000 sample bottles of it.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ,and happy Friday ! Going to do some ,ore mowing as soon as the grass dries a bit . While I’m on weather delay for that , I’m going to run the log splitter for a while . 
Aloha !


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> While I’m on weather delay for that , I’m going to run the log splitter for a while .
> Aloha !



Hawaiian logs?

I’m setting in the service dept waiting room waiting on a state inspection.


----------



## FrancSevin

Except for the wall to wall mirror we got the new half bath in last nite. Every pipe faucet and drain worked first try without a leak. Amazing

Not one emergency trip to the hardware required. Has me a bit worried.

We received Purchase Orders yesterday and again last night. My company's capacity is sold out 'till Christmas. We need to hire ten new employees. 
So much for retirement. Damn Trump effect gets me again.



Ya know, it was always my intention to die in the yoke or the saddle. Whilst I would prefer the saddle, more and more, it looks like the yoke will be my fate.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> We received Purchase Orders yesterday and again last night. My company's capacity is sold out 'till Christmas. We need to hire ten new employees.
> So much for retirement. Damn Trump effect gets me again.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, it was always my intention to die in the yoke or the saddle. Whilst I would prefer the saddle, more and more, it looks like the yoke will be my fate.



MAGA!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Swearing and screaming at ford this morning with the dash half torn apart in the truck changing a vent control actuator. Like seriously.....whoever designed it must be either a midget or a human pretzel. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## nixon

NorthernRedneck said:


> Swearing and screaming at ford this morning with the dash half torn apart in the truck changing a vent control actuator. Like seriously.....whoever designed it must be either a midget or a human pretzel. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



Nope , they have borrowed a manufacturing technique used by aircraft manufacterers for decades .take all the items that are fragile ,have a low mtbf ,or weigh 200 pounds and hang them from ropes ,then build the plane around them . And as a bonus , they would make sure all electrical connections are on the back side . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds about right. I wasn't kidding when I said I had half the dash apart to get at the stupid thing. My neighbors learned a new language today. Lmao. Got it all back together now. One stupid 5/16 bolt took me 2 hours to remove and involved bending a long shaft wrench to be able to get it in there. 

With this storm we're getting today, we opted to skip camp this weekend.  The weather forecast is calling for......(cover your eyes and scroll past if you don't want to cry).......SNOW on Sunday with a high of +6 Celsius. Seems like I was just wearing shorts the other day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got home from work after 2.
Took a short nap, went out for Chinese and just been talking to Zeke all day while he is at his event, then talked to Jeff a while ago - his lady love is enroute from Pittsburgh.
I'm going to dinner with them tomorrow.


----------



## Melensdad

Took a 3 hour motorcycle ride to the TASTEE TOP drive-in that is about a 15 minute drive away from our house.  

We took the scenic route


----------



## EastTexFrank

Just arrived home from 3 weeks in Colorado.  I really like this new motorhome.  Only one thing went wrong with it and there was an easy work around.  The electric water heater quit second day out but the AquaHot system also works as an old fashioned boiler using diesel from the fuel tanks.  So, switch it on for 30 minutes and there was plenty of hot water for showers and dishes, etc.  All in all, we had a great time.  

Got home to see that the hogs had torn up the yard again.  I'm getting too old to be staying up all night on the off chance that they show up.  I need to get a hog trap.  I'll start looking for one tomorrow.  The racoons have also been busy since we've been gone.  Need to take care of those too.  Lord, I could be to be killing wildlife for weeks!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd love to see Colorado some day. 

We decided at 6pm to go to camp just for the night. We left the oldest boy at home alone for the first time. Anxious to see what's left of the house when we get home today. 

The only reason we came to camp is to drop off the old bbq and a set of rv benches and table we picked up for the back bedroom. I also wanted to get the side by side and bring it to town so I can go hunting during the week. This coming week is the first scout camp. We'll be sleeping in tents.


----------



## pirate_girl

Woke up to make coffee, it was freezing in here!
A/C off! 
I think we won't be needing it if the weather is staying positively autumn like it says.
Bling, bling, bling!
Guess who is texting me at 6am?


I guess Jeff and Miss Haas and I will be dining together tomorrow night.
Today they're going to a fall festival with number 1 grandbug.


----------



## Catavenger

I'm going to have to cheat because a lot of this happened yesterday . . .


 A friend of mine is in the hospital back east.
Since it's so hot here I decided to wait until last night to get her a  get well card. It's no cooler then but at least the sun doesn't beat down on one's head.  I can't drive (seizures).

The drug store is close to a mile from me and I didn't want to walk there in this heat under the sun.
The traffic lights here don't give one much time to cross but the one by the store give pedestrians just a bit more time than another that I could also have used.
As I was walking up to the intersection I saw the light turn green. 

 I saw another group of people on the other side of the street I was walking on start across. 

When I got up to the light I almost stopped to wait for it to turn red then green again but I looked over and saw the people on the other side of the were only about a third of the way across. So I decided to try to cross.  Even though I knew I had enough time I tried to move quickly.
Good thing that I didn't move _more _quickly because when I was about halfway across _Zoom_ a car turned left about a foot in front of me.
 I would have been beyond a "get well card" myself.  

I carefully crossed the rest of the way still with the light very much green for me.
(From now on I only cross that street on a fresh green light.)

  I got to the the store, they had plenty of other cards for birthdays etc. but only one type of get well card (sappy of course).


I got home and noticed that the clerk hadn't put the envelope in the bag.
I rooted around and found a Christmas card that had the same sizes envelope.

 Instead of giving her just a sappy card I decided to print a picture for her. I know she likes my cats so previously I had taken a picture (I thought) of one of my cats to print out. I looked and saw that I hadn't had an SD card in it. 

I took another picture got it on my laptop and edited it the way I wanted it. So I could print a personalized message about  being sad that she was in the hospital

  I got out my printer. I have to set it up some other place than where I keep it.
I got it out and set it up. I haven't used it that much and am very forgetful. It took me awhile to get it going and print it out. I was just printing it out when I heard the postman outside the door.
 I went ahead and addressed the card so I could send it Monday.

Except after that later today I heard she had been transferred to a care home to recover. Can't use the card, can't use the picture.
 I'm happy that she is out, but she might NOT get a get well card.


----------



## FrancSevin

Finished the new bathroom install.  All that is left is hanging the door.

 I'll try to set pics tomorrow.


----------



## tiredretired

Continuing on my new downstairs staircase project.  Demo of the old stairs is done and now time to start laying out and measuring for the new stairs.  I got the 16 foot 2 x 12's delivered yesterday so I am good to go.


----------



## Melensdad

Back from church.

Going to do some weeding of flower beds.  Possibly some other yard/house type work?

The lovely Mrs_Bob wants to go to the garden center later.

Probably work in a bike ride later in the afternoon.  

Over the past few days we did a "3 hour tour" to pick up some keys from my locksmith, stopped for lunch at the Tastee Top.  3 hours of riding country and I doubt we were ever more than 15 miles away from home.  Did a similar ride into Illinois yesterday but we ran down a couple of gravel roads, I want to change the tires on these bikes after riding on gravel.  These tires are NOT the tires that will take us on our future trip.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Awesome. I'm jealous. 

Just got home from church. Going to an outdoor gun show this afternoon. Then friends are coming for a game night and dinner.


----------



## Melensdad

The weeding and mowing has commenced.  I used the big tractor and got all the 'open' areas of the lawn.  The Ventrac will be needed to get under the trees and into the tight spots.  Lots of weeding has been done by the entrance to the driveway.  Its amazing how many weeds can hide in between the flowers 



NorthernRedneck said:


> Awesome. I'm jealous.
> 
> Just got home from church. *Going to an outdoor gun show this afternoon*. Then friends are coming for a game night and dinner.



Just browsing or looking for something in particular?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> The weeding and mowing has commenced.  I used the big tractor and got all the 'open' areas of the lawn.  The Ventrac will be needed to get under the trees and into the tight spots.  Lots of weeding has been done by the entrance to the driveway.  Its amazing how many weeds can hide in between the flowers
> 
> 
> 
> Just browsing or looking for something in particular?


Just browsing. Saw a nice mossberg 500 in 20 ga. Was tempted but opted not to.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spent most of the day with Superman and Miss Germany.
We didn't go to church, but did go inside one in Toledo, so she could see it.
Then we went to a seafood restaurant.
I had lobster thermidor that knocked my socks off.
Going in on the night shift at 9:40p sharp this evening.
I won't nap first because it screws my system up.

Ooops forgot these.


----------



## FrancSevin

Finally got the tenants out Dad's house.  They were supposed to live there no more than a month or two whilst they found "their place." That was January 2018.

 8 months of not paying rent or taking care of the place.

 Boy did they leave a mess.  Icebox was chock full of food, mostly out of date.  Much of it was stuff from fast food joints.  We filled the pickup twice to haul away to the dump. this is just the TRASH.

 They left furniture, ruined carpets and  a lot of damage.  These folks worked for me.  I was just trying to help them out.

 I guess they won't be at work Monday cause they know once I got inside, I would be p!ssed  Rumor has it they bugged out for Alabama.

 So much for being a nice guy.


 Never got the time to take pictures of the new bathroom.  sorry.


----------



## pirate_girl

So far I got 2 hrs of sleep.
What day is it?


----------



## pirate_girl

So I've managed to get 2 loads of laundry done so far.
Lady from apt.6 sees me and said "hey, I've seen you before, you're a nurse aren't you?"
She then proceeded to give me her entire health history.
Hello Genevieve. Nice to know you.
All about you.
Everything.
All.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> So I've managed to get 2 loads of laundry done so far.
> Lady from apt.6 sees me and said "hey, I've seen you before, you're a nurse aren't you?"
> She then proceeded to give me her entire health history.
> Hello Genevieve. Nice to know you.
> All about you.
> Everything.
> All.


Dragonfly Lady seems to be cursed with Visible Empathy.  All she has to do is walk into a room and complete strangers come up to her and start telling her things they wouldn't tell anyone else ... not even a priest, therapist,  or significant other.  And they seem to feel that she will give them answers to all their problems!  It is flattering in a weird way, but a pain in the rear nonetheless.


----------



## pirate_girl

Visible Empathy!
That's what it is. 

I've been busy as heck all morning, running here and there.
It's supposed to storm this afternoon and then again tonight.
Picked up a day shift at work for Thursday 6-2.
I hated to tell my DON no more nights please.
She understood and told me she's going to soon look to hiring me part time anyway.
I'd like full so I can get on their insurance plan instead of paying out the ass for my current one which I've stayed on with from my old job.


----------



## zekeusa

Oops! Forgot to pay the electric bill! Good morning PG!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Oops! Forgot to pay the electric bill! Good morning PG!



Yo!
How on earth did you forget something like that?

I'm doing. Nothing thrilling on the agenda today.
The End.


----------



## zekeusa

Earth is my favorite planet! I don't know, It just slipped my mind! Is that really you in your avatar picture?


----------



## pirate_girl

Course it isn't me, silly.
I find suitable ones to use.
Every single time I change it, I can hear Muleman whisper in my ear "there you go again Ms. avatar changer"


----------



## zekeusa

Miss the Muleman!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's something!
I've got the chat head open on Facebook messenger talking to my son Jeff.
He just went outside and found a cat looking very beat up.
He's taking it to Friends of Felines.
He took a short video of the poor thing.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## zekeusa

Have to hustle today! Someone goofed off yesterday!!


----------



## tiredretired

Had breakfast at the diner then took a ride over to Harbor Freight and picked up a 79 dollar cordless hammer drill.  Need to set some tap cons in masonry and my old trusty Milwaukee quit hammering, thank you very much.


----------



## zekeusa

Hope that Kiddy is going to be Alright!!


----------



## Melensdad

High school fencing season starts today with our first practice of the season.


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> Hope that Kiddy is going to be Alright!!



Kitty is in the capable hands of a vet tech.
Granddaughter wanted to keep it.
He said no way!
She's got a bird, a cat and 2 dogs already.


----------



## pirate_girl

Welp!
It's far too lovely outside to be staying indoors.
A walk is in order.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting ready for a big scouting camp this weekend. I suspect that we'll have roughly 150 scouts there.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Had breakfast at the diner then took a ride over to Harbor Freight and picked up a 79 dollar cordless hammer drill. Need to set some tap cons in masonry and my old trusty Milwaukee quit hammering, thank you very much.


We are cleaning out my Dad's basement last nite and I found one of those for FREE!!!


Great price, no?

 I also discovered last nite, why there is sometimes TP on the floor at home.  Seems whenever the new puppy has an accident, she knows we are gonna get some TP to clean it up.  So, she does it. From  the bathroom all 30 feet to the dining room.


----------



## pirate_girl

Man I walked all the way across town to Veteran's Park.
Fantastic view of the river.
Very pretty.

Came back home and ordered a pulled pork pizza for Aimee and I from Tano's, which was awesome.
She's sacked out in bed watching a movie called The Grocer's Son.
She made me add it to my list on Pluto, saying "Mom! you need to add this on your list.
It's a great movie".
So I did.


----------



## Catavenger

I was really tired  from yesterday (bus trip) so fell asleep around 9:30 PM.  I woke up around 2:30 this morning took my bedtime epilepsy pills (late). Those usually knock me out, but I couldn't sleep, so decided I might as well get up and do house work. I switched around litter boxes (long story). Then did two loads of laundry, took out some trash, (ate breakfast, and took a shower sometime along the way). 

Vacuumed. (Only had one  petite-Mal seizure.)
Ate lunch around 9:00 am, then mopped. 

By that time it was time to take day set of epilepsy pills. Finally got some more sleep. Woke around 3 PM checked mail. Once more (happens a lot).  I got mail from the next  street over. Delivered it then took a little walk just around the block, (even though it was over 100). Came back ate a prefab type chimichanga/burrito, then got online. And here I am.


----------



## pirate_girl

Awww Cat, that's quite a time you had dear.

I'm beat!
Great day at work though.
You all have a great night.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Currently enjoying a cup of coffee ,and a small fire in the wood stove . 
Once my bones get warmed up a bit ,t’s off to the woodlot to butcher some oak that needs to be noodled .


----------



## pirate_girl

Morning John!
Only thing I'm doing today is grocery shopping.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ,Lorelei ! 
Still waiting on the unforeguessed rain to clear here . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

nixon said:


> Good Morning ,Lorelei !
> Still waiting on the unforeguessed rain to clear here . . .



No rain here.
Its sunny and supposed to reach a high of 77.


----------



## FrancSevin

Once again into the dark evil world that was my dad's basement.

 Wet, moldy, and laden with nasty.

 We have company records from 30 years ago plus tons of cardboard and cheap wood chips shelving.  I've has a fire going for two days  straight.


----------



## Melensdad

Morning Church

Vacuumed the pool 

Went for a ride on the motorcycles with the lovely Mrs_Bob.  About 45 miles, to get a hot dog and soda at a laundry mat/soda fountain in a cute town to the north of us.  Nice ride, warm sunny weather.


----------



## pirate_girl

Never did go grocery shopping.
Aimee went to her parents for Sunday dinner, and Scrabble. I'd have gone but I don't get along with her brother Irvin, never did! Lol

I stayed here and made myself a BLT and chowdah.

Then I took another walk.
This is off the end of the main street.
It's blocked beyond where I stood too.
I've always thought the courthouse here was identical to the one in New Haven, Indiana.
They are doing major street renovations.

The second pic is a shot of St. Auggie's.
Foreground is what used to be a greenhouse/nursery. Brick building is an attorney's office.


----------



## pirate_girl

To get downtown is easier to walk.
To drive anywhere (like work) entails all around the mulberry bush. 
That's progress in Napoleon,Ohio.
Almost feels like being back in Delphos again. 
Nice little town, better than Defiance.
.. and it's home now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had a long a$$ day after a looooong a$$ cold weekend. Let's see. Temperatures hovered around the freezing mark at night. Sleeping in tents out in the woods. Up half the night because of the nerve damage from my leg causing a severe pain and freezing in my foot


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Had a long a$$ day after a looooong a$$ cold weekend. Let's see. Temperatures hovered around the freezing mark at night. Sleeping in tents out in the woods. Up half the night because of the nerve damage from my leg causing a severe pain and freezing in my foot


Forgot to mention that after being up half the night sleeping in a tent in freezing temperatures in the pouring rain, I gathered the 4 kids that were at the scout meeting with me and headed home to unpack and clean up. Then I packed quickly with my beautiful wife and headed to Duluth Minnesota for what was supposed to be an Alabama concert. Unfortunately the concert was canceled earlier this week and rescheduled. We still came for the night just to get away as we had everything planned for the kids already. Plus, it's my wife's 40th birthday.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Forgot to mention that after being up half the night sleeping in a tent in freezing temperatures in the pouring rain, I gathered the 4 kids that were at the scout meeting with me and headed home to unpack and clean up. Then I packed quickly with my beautiful wife and headed to Duluth Minnesota for what was supposed to be an Alabama concert. Unfortunately the concert was canceled earlier this week and rescheduled. We still came for the night just to get away as we had everything planned for the kids already. Plus, it's my wife's 40th birthday.



Tell her HAPPY BIRTHDAY from us!


----------



## Lenny

Today I'm going to the fitness center to walk my 3 miles and flirt with a lady I've been on a few dates with, then have breakfast with my niece while my car is getting service.  

Later I'm going to a DAV meeting where a young lady I've been coaxing to go is finally going to show up and I'm having her talk with another young lady about putting in for the Military compensation she deserves and then to a meeting at the Council Bluffs Rifle & Pistol Club.


----------



## pirate_girl

I spent most of yesterday trying to get my head around why my youngest son is now alone in that big beautiful house without his daughters.
She left him and took them away.
Why, I don't exactly know.
So yeah.
Happy freaking day.


----------



## zekeusa

As long as the grandbabies are safe.....Document Everything!!


----------



## pirate_girl

zekeusa said:


> As long as the grandbabies are safe.....



They are.
Anyway, nothing more going to be said concerning this on the forum.
It is what it is and was only a matter of time.


----------



## FrancSevin

Busy morning doing employee evaluations and plans for end of year raises.

 Although we had given healthy raises earlier this season we thought it time to do so again at the end of the year.

 After meeting with THE BOSS we did all the reviews and recommended changes which will  amount to at least 10% on every employee., she decided not to wait until after Christmas. They could use the money NOW so the raises will go into effect this week.

 Thank you President Trump.

 As for me, My salary remains the pitiful same.  But she promised the fringe benefits would increase.


----------



## pirate_girl

In the words of Bob Marley, every little ting gonna be alright.
Alright.
Yes it is.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> In the words of Bob Marley, every little ting gonna be alright.
> Alright.
> Yes it is.



Didn’t know you knew Bob!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Didn’t know you knew Bob!



You're gonna get it.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Well , one of the local farmers called this morning . Has a large oak down in one of his pastures . So, I already know what my plans are for today .


----------



## nixon

nixon said:


> Good Morning ! Well , one of the local farmers called this morning . Has a large oak down in one of his pastures . So, I already know what my plans are for today .



Well, he wasn’t kidding . Gonna start with the top and work back to the big end.


----------



## pirate_girl

Holy cow that's a big one John.
Happy sawing 

I had a good day at work.
I'm on for Sunday and next Thursday too.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Well, he wasn’t kidding . Gonna start with the top and work back to the big end.View attachment 104757
> 
> View attachment 104758



I’ll come help. You got a 4’ bar for a Stihl 026?  Or I can bring my granddad’s two man crosscut.


----------



## nixon

pirate_girl said:


> Holy cow that's a big one John.
> Happy sawing
> 
> I had a good day at work.
> I'm on for Sunday and next Thursday too.


Somewhere in there is a joke  


jim slagle said:


> I’ll come help. You got a 4’ bar for a Stihl 026?  Or I can bring my granddad’s two man crosscut.


Probably gonna take a bit more grunt than the 026 has 
By the time I get to the base of this thing , it’ll be the 395xp ,and 661 . Even when I get it into rounds , I’m going to have to quarter them just to make them more manageable to split . What I can’t get over is how healthy the tree looked . But there is basically no root system left .


----------



## FrancSevin

I bought a Milwaukie 14" electric at Harbor Freight last month. I'd offer to help but I don't think my extension chord will reach W.Sunbury PA  from St Louis.


----------



## rugerman

Reminds me of when I was I high school, we had a tornado that knocked down a bunch of large oak trees that no one had a chain saw big enough for. Me dad had a old two handle 8 ft cross saw. Since there was no school, no electric power nothing to do a couple of my friends and I sharpened that old saw and went down the street and cut some of those large oaks into more manageable pieces. The local pulp wonders etc had a field day , they just drove into a neighborhood and asked if folks would like their downed trees removed, if they were on the ground they didn’t charge, if they were up against another tree or on a house they did charge, there was a bunch of huge southern long leaf pine hauled off in a short period of time, so much that the paper and lumber mills could not handle all the volume, one rented a field , drilled a well and stacked the wood and kept it wet with sprinkler until they caught up.


----------



## zekeusa

Boat builders may be able to use a large oak like that one!


----------



## Melensdad

Impulse trip to Florida for a few days. We loaded these car and drove south, picked up Melen from law school yesterday after class and we are going to the beach.


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoy Florida with the family.
I'm not doing anything today except for finally doing the weekly grocery shopping, later.

It's overcast and cool.
Typical October day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Holy cow that's a big one John.



Those are words that he hasn't heard in a while!!!!!  

Several years back I had a big oak like that one come down at the bottom of the yard.  It took out a whole section of fence.  It took me a week to cut it up and 10 days to burn it.  I couldn't give the wood away.  The only person that showed interest wanted me to cut it and split it for him.  I didn't ask if he wanted me to load it on his trailer.  


I did it with an 18" Stihl.  Never again.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Celebrating our 48th anniversary today!    I'm still in awe that Dragonfly Lady has put up with me for this long.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Danang Sailor said:


> Celebrating our 48th anniversary today!    I'm still in awe that Dragonfly Lady has put up with me for this long.



HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Congrats!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Congrats on the anniversary. 

I felt like crap this morning. Took 15 minutes to roll out of bed due to back pain. Took my morning pain meds and once they kicked in, I realized I had no appointments today so I drove the hour to camp and winterized the trailer, packed up all the groceries etc and brought in the slides. Why we needed 5 large totes and 3 coolers of food out there, I'll never know. But it's done.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes Happy Anniversary, Popeye  

I got the shopping done!
Victory dance lol


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! AND ,Happy Friday ! Got rained out yesterday ,but looks like the weather will cooperate today ,so today is make a bunch of firewood day .


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeussss!
Good morning.
Chilly today, warm spell (Indian summer) for a week, then brrrr!
Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Lenny

Danang Sailor said:


> Celebrating our 48th anniversary today!    I'm still in awe that Dragonfly Lady has put up with me for this long.



I hope you and your wife had a GREAT anniversary!!!  And wishing you many, many more happy ones!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Superman stopped in to see his Mommy on the way to see Miss Germany and Midori kitty in the 'burgh.

Made my day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gym, physio, then a dental appointment for one of the kids.  It's cold and raining.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Celebrating our 48th anniversary today!  I'm still in awe that Dragonfly Lady has put up with me for this long.


 
 Perhaps you should have her sanity checked. But frankly, do you really want to know or continue is blissful ignorance?

 Congrats on keeping her in the dark for this long.


----------



## Doc

Danang Sailor said:


> Celebrating our 48th anniversary today!    I'm still in awe that Dragonfly Lady has put up with me for this long.


That is awesome!!!   Congrats to you both.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I'm feeling relaxed and very happy because my sons are alright and so are my granddaughters, all 3 of them.
You cannot ask for more than that.
#happymommyandnana


----------



## EastTexFrank

Danang Sailor said:


> Celebrating our 48th anniversary today!    I'm still in awe that Dragonfly Lady has put up with me for this long.



You and me both.  

Congrats.  

My 40th is coming up next year.  How come we both have managed to BS smart women for that length of time?  Just lucky I guess!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Having a rough day. Hate the seasonal change. Can only stand a couple minutes and walk to the washroom. Oh well. My television has been neglected lately. It's one of those days.


----------



## pirate_girl

Aww Brian. I hope you feel better as the day progresses.
I just finished 6 loads of laundry.
Started at 7 this morning.

It was storming early.
Now the sun is shining.
Going to warm back up too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thx. It's just one of those days. My body is just being pissy about the change of seasons. I managed to get outside long enough to rake up the dog poop. Hopefully tomorrow is better. It's Thanksgiving and we're going to a big potluck dinner with friends from camp.


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoy!


----------



## pirate_girl

I hate it when work texts me to inform me of shift change.
Not tomorrow now, Tuesday, still on Thursday, can you do Saturday?
Suuure why not!?


----------



## Melensdad

good morning to a sunrise over the atlantic


----------



## Melensdad

Epcot today. Probably my 15th time to Disney World!?!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Epcot today. Probably my 15th time to Disney World!?!



You're a better man than I am.  I made it 8 times and I swore that was the last.  Then again, we've 2 new great grand babies who've never been so in a couple of years I may have to reconsider.  The other alternative is that my wife tells me that I'm going.  Either way, the Magic Kingdom hasn't disappeared from the horizon.  Oh Lord, I wish.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> You're a better man than I am.  I made it 8 times and I swore that was the last.  Then again, we've 2 new great grand babies who've never been so in a couple of years I may have to reconsider.  The other alternative is that my wife tells me that I'm going.  Either way, the Magic Kingdom hasn't disappeared from the horizon.  Oh Lord, I wish.



Well I probably cheated.  It was common for me to have a business trip to Orlando so I'd bring the family and tack on 3 days to spend money on the mouse.  Sometimes twice a year.  

Only made a few visits here that were totally 'pleasure' trips like this visit.  

Shockingly expensive.  $45 to park. $175 for lunch and nearly $250 for dinner.  $3.50 for a bottle of water (_but I am a cheap bastard and refilled my water bottle at a water fountain_  )  Several snacks.  Lots of alcohol (_and I found out today that Melen could easily drink me under the table_)  4 bags of souvenirs.  And the cost just to get into the park where they do a credit check to make sure you can actually pay for the tickets!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Shockingly expensive.  $45 to park. $175 for lunch and nearly $250 for dinner.  $3.50 for a bottle of water (_but I am a cheap bastard and refilled my water bottle at a water fountain_  )  Several snacks.  Lots of alcohol (_and I found out today that Melen could easily drink me under the table_)  4 bags of souvenirs.  And the cost just to get into the park where they do a credit check to make sure you can actually pay for the tickets!!!



That's what I remember!!!!  The last couple of times we went there it was a full "team" trip, 11 of us.  You can imagine what that cost and it's one of the reasons I said, "Never again".  Not just Disney World.  Think of all the other theme parks that just HAD to be visited.  Struth!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I was up early making breakfast for myself and Aimee.
Made a bunch of pancakes for the freezer too.
Once I get going I can't stop.
I like flipping them.


----------



## Bamby

Have you ever whipped in a bit of apple sauce especially chunky into the batter? Makes for a tasty experience...


Need to power wash the north side of the house before the cooler weather blows in. Haven't used it for awhile and due to mud wasps getting it up and running has turned into a major ordeal to say the least. They have plugged up every orifice the could find to crawl into with mud and insects. In the wand there was a six inch 3/8th pipe packed slam full. Now that I've about done the cleaning and the prep work I'm left a wondering if I've got the steam left to run it and clean up and pack it away again...  Oh well alls well ends well...


----------



## pirate_girl

No, Bamby I've never put it in the batter, but I've used warm applesauce in place of syrup.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's storming outside. I hit the gym this morning. Then did physio after lunch. Now a routine appointment with the family doctor. Then an appointment with our worker regarding future plans for our foster daughter. Chances are we MAY have the option of adopting her. Here she is.


----------



## pirate_girl

She's adorable


----------



## 300 H and H

pirate_girl said:


> She's adorable



Yes she is! 

Good luck Brian.. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


> Have you ever whipped in a bit of apple sauce especially chunky into the batter? Makes for a tasty experience...
> 
> 
> ...



I like to drop rolled oats into the batter. Changes the flavor and texture


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> That's what I remember!!!! The last couple of times we went there it was a full "team" trip, 11 of us. You can imagine what that cost and it's one of the reasons I said, "Never again". Not just Disney World. Think of all the other theme parks that just HAD to be visited. Struth!!!!!


 
 At the age of 72 I have been hoodwinked into Six Flags only twice.  Disney Land or Disney world, NEVER!

 The Wife and son went several times.  Now with the Grandchildren, She has gone at least five times. 
And then there is Hershey Park right on the way to Grandma's house!!!!!!

 Somehow, I managed to miss that one as well.

 See the pattern here?

 I don't care for theme parks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

300 H and H said:


> Yes she is!
> 
> Good luck Brian.. [emoji106]
> 
> Regards, Kirk


Thanks. We've already been pretty much told she's not going anywhere and will be with us until she's an adult. But in the interest of having a permanent family for her to call her own, it's best to look at adoption. 

Having worked in the field before my accident, I have first hand experience with this and have seen many kids bounce from home to home till they are 18 then all of a sudden a kid with no sense of belonging and not even done high school is told they no longer have a home. It's a sad reality of the child welfare system. I remember what it was like taking the kids around when they were 17 and showing them where the homeless shelter was, where the soup kitchen was, how and where to apply for welfare etc. That was a part of my job I hated. Then to see their names randomly appear in the wanted listings for various crimes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Woke up with chills and a temp.
I'm getting something.
Yay! 
Disinfected the kitchen and bathroom surfaces, took a hot shower and will keep my contagious self in my bedroom.
It's been a whole year since I've felt this crummy.


----------



## 300 H and H

I hope you get to feeling better. The crud hit here 2 weeks ago. Just getting back to normal now. 

Rest and drink plenty of fluids...  

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Woke up with chills and a temp.
> I'm getting something.
> Yay!
> Disinfected the kitchen and bathroom surfaces, took a hot shower and will keep my contagious self in my bedroom.
> It's been a whole year since I've felt this crummy.



Hope you feel better soon!



300 H and H said:


> I hope you get to feeling better. The crud hit here 2 weeks ago. Just getting back to normal now.
> 
> Rest and drink plenty of fluids...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



That stuff made the rounds here couple of weeks ago too. Everyone is still recovering.


----------



## pirate_girl

The last time I had any real illness was last year at the Halloween parade in Defiance. 
I should say I felt it coming on that night during.
That's when we were all sick.
I've drowned myself in several cups of hot tea, v8 juice and 500mg of C with rosehips.
That's my self treatment unless it turns into something else.
They were very understanding when I called off work.
Thank God.


----------



## FrancSevin

The wife, son, grandchildren arrived last night about 2:30 AM. A full U-Hall truck and a trailer with the Chrysler SRT Crossfire.
Got to bed by 4:00
This morning is getting things out of the way in Dad's house so I can go to work and they can unload the truck. I'm betting I will be doing the heavy stuff tonite when I get home.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> The last time I had any real illness was last year at the Halloween parade in Defiance.
> I should say I felt it coming on that night during.
> That's when we were all sick.
> I've drowned myself in several cups of hot tea, v8 juice and 500mg of C with rosehips.
> That's my self treatment unless it turns into something else.
> They were very understanding when I called off work.
> Thank God.


 
 So sorry to hear you are down with something. Tea is fine but I find Scotch whisky works well.  I drink it 'till I feel better.  Sometimes it works sometimes not but,,;If you end up drinking enough it don't matter.  Nuthin' matters.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Take care pg. 

Today's plan so far was a trip to the orthodontist for two of the kids first thing. Then do some yard work in the snow/rain. Got the snowblower taken out and both riding and push mowers put away. Also rolled up a couple tents that had been drying in the garage since the last scout trip.  I also packed up for this weekend's scout trip. We had planned on canoeing in to our cabin on a lake 30 miles away. But with the snow and rain, a canoe trip may not be the best option. So I'm in discussions with the other leaders to come up with a plan b.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Franc and Brian.
Can't say I feel any better, but it's not worse either.
I've been resting a lot.
I think Aimee's getting it now too.
As soon as she got home from the factory, she said Mom, I'm tired, don't worry about dinner or nothing.
She's been sleeping since 4:30.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Keeping a close eye on the weather. We're supposed to be going on a canoe trip this evening into a cabin owned by the scouts that only has water access or a 3 mile hike. Seeing as the trail hasn't been used since last year and the amount of wind we've received, that doesn't seem appealing to attempt to traverse in the evening. So we may just go to the regular camp to the south and only have to hike 300ft.


----------



## 300 H and H

Maybe a restart to harvest today. We have been rained out for three weeks.

Mud every were, road ditches are full of water. 

The crops are starting to fall down, especially the soybeans. It looks to be a very challenging harvest this year. Especially with yet another year of little to no profits with low grain prices....

My harvest machinery is all 4WD, but that is no guarantee we will not get stuck. It is however a guarantee we will carve deep and lasting tracks in the dirt, and these will be visible in next years crop, as we wreck the soil structure compacting it. 

Oh what fun...  

Regards, Kirk


----------



## zekeusa

FrancSevin said:


> So sorry to hear you are down with something. Tea is fine but I find Scotch whisky works well.  I drink it 'till I feel better.  Sometimes it works sometimes not but,,;If you end up drinking enough it don't matter.  Nuthin' matters.



I have a friend who says... If I feel this bad I might as well get hammered!


----------



## Melensdad

Looks like I am calling for a furnace repair to try to start up my furnace at home.





300 H and H said:


> Maybe a restart to harvest today. We have been rained out for three weeks.
> 
> Mud every were, road ditches are full of water.
> 
> ...



Good luck and hope it goes better than expected.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! 40/47 for today’s temps . Hopefully ,the rain is supposed to move out this morning . If so, I can go run saws for a while . If not , College Football ! Roll Tide !


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good morning. It's a balmy -2 celcius this morning with a layer of frost. But what a view...


----------



## pirate_girl

Morning all.
I feel a lot better this morning.
At least my sense of taste and smell has returned. 
I've laundry to try and get done sometime today.
Back to work Monday!


----------



## FrancSevin

FrancSevin said:


> The wife, son, grandchildren arrived last night about 2:30 AM. A full U-Hall truck and a trailer with the Chrysler SRT Crossfire.
> Got to bed by 4:00
> This morning is getting things out of the way in Dad's house so I can go to work and they can unload the truck. I'm betting I will be doing the heavy stuff tonite when I get home.



Turns out the kids don't want to live in Dad's house. On top of that, a title search discovered a tax lien we cannot work around or afford. Our bankers says walk away, our lawyer says walk away, and my tired back says run away. I wish we had known of this before I gutted the house.

Not only did I completely fill a huge dumpster, I have to pay to have it hauled away. At least the flipper won't have to go thru our family's personal stuff. But, he does have to fork up $30K to fix the foundations.

So today we remove our stove, refrigerator and some furniture, call the trash company and walk away. Out side is our hot tub and about two face cords of firewood I recently cut and stacked. And the Garage has our bedroom furniture awaiting completion of our new master bedroom.
That should be done next week and we can clear out stuff in Dad's garage.

The house is in foreclosure so we have until Thanksgiving.

On the one hand I was looking forward to doing the flip. On the other hand I wasn't. Now we can go sailing. So, this isn't so bad.


----------



## luvs

napping would rock, as would getting this phishtank put into place-- it'd be so gorgeous & get me to snooze--they calm u so well-- my pal is looking to get that dealt w/-- 
ought make grilled cheese, tho luv of our fave bartender, she sent me a gyro of her making--
 & joel  my babs this toy mouse to play w/ that I've gotta hide as i'm not awake, seeing as to it's a squeaky toy-- he means so well--
see yins guys~~


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Kinda cool at 37 this morning . So, thewood stove is lit ,andI’m enjoying watching the flames and having SOS and coffee . Gonna hit the woodlot again this morning as the weather is supposed to turn cruddy tomorrow . Enjoy your Sunday !


----------



## pirate_girl

Morning John!
Cool here too, naturally.
I've got the caffeine a comin to wake me up.
Was up far too late talking to the kids about the engagement.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wussies! Lol. 

Just got home from a scout camp. Woke up to a crisp -6 celcius outside the little cabin. Loaded up our gear and headed out on the water paddling in a snow storm to get back to the trucks. Nice to be home after two cold nights. The cabin has a small woodstove but that's only good if someone wakes up every two hours to stoke it full.


----------



## pirate_girl

The kids are letting me treat them to dinner out before she heads back to Pittsburgh.
I better get my glad rags on and get moving.


----------



## 300 H and H

Since I am looking outside at 3" of new snow, thinking about taking the Snow Trac out for a ride around some fields of yet to be harvested corn and soybeans.

I don't remember a time we had snow this early.... with a million dollars worth of crop still standing...

Can not harvest, might as well have some fun already... ! 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Since I am looking outside at 3" of new snow, thinking about taking the Snow Trac out for a ride around some fields of yet to be harvested corn and soybeans.
> 
> I don't remember a time we had snow this early.... with a million dollars worth of crop still standing...
> 
> Can not harvest, might as well have some fun already... !
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 I thought about you last nite when I saw Des Moines getting snow.  I remember helping grandpa harvest corn in December a few times. Bitter work.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The kids are letting me treat them to dinner out before she heads back to Pittsburgh.
> I better get my glad rags on and get moving.


Congrats to Jeff and his soon-to-be wife.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> Congrats to Jeff and his soon-to-be wife.


Thank you, Jerry.

I had a rousing day at work, n that's all I'm gonna say about it. 

It's very windy here and chilly!
Snow? this weekend.
Arrrgh!


----------



## pirate_girl

So!
I got home from work first, then Aimee a little after 4:30.
Made dinner which was adequate, but nothing to write home about.
Then George comes buzzing us all desperate saying "you neeeeed to try my cake, please please come down and try my cake"

George is Hispanic and hilarious, in his 60s, gay and just the sweetest thing ever.

So we had the cake offered.
A butterscotch whiskey cream cake.
Mercy!


----------



## nixon

Good Morning All ! Looks like it’ll be a nice day ,34/50 and  sunny . Gonna finish my coffee , load up a couple of saws ,and go create future BTU’s . Hope you all have a great and safe day . Excelsoir ! ! !


----------



## Lenny

Today the fitness center to walk on the treatmill and flirt with a lady I've had a few coffee dates with.  Then I'm going to help one of my county supervisors make a commercial.  He's running for reelection and wants a video of what he has done and is going to do to help Veterans, so I'm glad to help him.  Then lunch with them.  Then a meeting with the Council Bluffs Rifle and Pistol Club.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a whole lot on my plate today. Just a dental appointment for one of the kids. So I will head out soon to do a little thrift store  shopping to see what deals I can muster up. Particularly in camping gear. Some good deals to be had. Eg. A fellow scout leader picked up a small propane heater that goes normally for $100. He got it for $7. I may try finding a good arctic sleeping bag at an army surplus store as we will be doing a bit of winter camping with the scouts. I have one but it's 25 years old and doesn't hold the heat anymore.


----------



## Melensdad

I will be spending much of the day at the local high school making children cry 

Well, I will be critiquing their senior projects in one of the classes.  If I make them cry that is just a bonus


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing today to report that is exciting other than I did not get put in Farcebook jail.
I guess the email notification I got was a warning of sorts, then a friend told me change your password silly.
I did.
It worked.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Considering all of the security problems they've had, just getting rid of your account might be the best thing.  You have enough "stuff" in your life without Farcebook.


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Considering all of the security problems they've had, just getting rid of your account might be the best thing.  You have enough "stuff" in your life without Farcebook.


I know, but there are a lot of things I post here that I can only find on there.
Besides, I've tons of friends and family on there who would be disappointed if I did.


----------



## pirate_girl

Just finished breakfast.
Going to go see my grandbabies this afternoon.


----------



## pirate_girl

I saw my babies and Ty.
It's a sad situation right now.
They miss me like crazy.
She is adamant that it's over.
I'm glad it is, for his sake.
A woman like her doesn't know how to make a happy, healthy home.

She's living with a "friend" and her child, says she's going back to work and put the girls in daycare.
I don't believe it.at.all.
Meanwhile he's back in the big house by the dam and not sleeping at the shop.


----------



## luvs

spending my daze bickering w/ insurance folks saying they suddenly decline my 1 snooze med-- fuk 'em-- i dig my heels in, tho-- if i've got to~~

my pal got me a few items- boots!! i saw him ordering 'em, & he got me a new desk/cabinet, as well--


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Doing what should be my last chemo . After that , it’s anbody’s guess .


----------



## FrancSevin

Yesterday we dropped the big oak from my front yard. I hired a service because of the size and proximity to my house, (and my neighbor's as well)

Not as big as the one NIXON just cut up but a lot of firewood just the same.

They used a "LIMBINATOR" to grab and surgically remove each branch. Stacked them on my front yard and put the 12 foot of main trunk ( 37" diameter at 24" off the ground and 30" at twelve feet.) on my trailer. I'm guessing it weighs in about 5,000 Lbs

Tonite we have to cut the limbs up in pieces sizable to load and haul off my front yard. The trunk goes to a friend who has a sawmill and makes tabletops from large oaks and walnut trees. With no rot or damage inside, this one is prime for him

The bedroom is finally mudded in and primed. That gets painted, and the furniture moved in so our tropicals can have the back porch before a killing frost comes in.

Gonna be a busy week end.


----------



## nixon

FrancSevin said:


> They used a "LIMBINATOR" to grab and surgically remove each branch. Stacked them on my front yard and put the 12 foot of main trunk ( 37" diameter at 24" off the ground and 30" at twelve feet.) on my trailer. I'm guessing it weighs in about 5,000 Lbs.



Pretty good estimate !! I ran two programs and came up with 4090 and 5030 !


----------



## pirate_girl

Today I'm doing as little as possible.
It's been a little busy for me.
I have today off.
Yesterday was a doozie.. sheesh!


----------



## FrancSevin

nixon said:


> Pretty good estimate !! I ran two programs and came up with 4090 and 5030 !


 
 Thanks.

 With the exception of the two big trunk pieces, I got the rest of the limbs cut to 14"firewood size.  All with a 14" Chicago electric chainsaw I bought from Harbor freight for $69.00.  Absolutely amazed that the blade stayed sharp , and still is, for that kind of money  

 Both of my cantankerous Husky's stayed in the garage.

 I'm debating having the top trunks cut into table tops.  The wood has no center rot or defects but lots of knots making for an interesting grain pattern.  The same guy who will be using the main trunk could do it.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been asked to do a night shift tonight.
It's only fair to cover for the one sick who covered for me, can't say no to that.
Otherwise, life marches on.
Boom, boom boom..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gym this morning. Then helping a friend move. Then physio.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good morning.. good night.. whatever it is.

 
Zzzzzz....


----------



## waybomb

I bought some brown envelopes, some 4" 3/4" pipe niples, a couple caps, some THHN stranded wire, and these really nifty little display-only clocks................


----------



## Catavenger

Because of my pills I only slept my usual 3 hours  (that's how long my pills knock me out for) - I got up and went outside, when I came back in I saw   my cat Toronto hanging out by my sliding door. I tried to shoe him away but ZOOM he went right out the door


 I  figured he would come back in so went back to bed I got another 3 hours or so of sleep then some junk call woke me up so I got up went out had the door open and sure enough without me even trying to get him back ZOOM he came back in then after he ate breakfast he jumped up on my bed, and promptly barf all over it. I could change the covers no problem there but the barf ran down onto the floor, I think I would prefer that he had stayed outside


 I then took a shower, just when I was getting out the phone rang, I picked it up  just as it was going to voice mail, so then after I got the message I called it back and the auto switchboard wouldn't put me through. Finally I got through and was told that I need to pay 300 bucks for a co-pay when I check in for a surgery I'm scheduled for on Wednesday


Then I took my day dose of epilepsy pills and haven't taken a nap, so I'm high as a kite.
 Oh what fun


----------



## pirate_girl

What are you on Cat, Keppra?


----------



## Catavenger

pirate_girl said:


> What are you on Cat, Keppra?




No thank God I'm off that Keppra. I'm on Lamictal & Trileptal.
  Those are working okay except they make me sleepy. When I take them at bedtime they knock me out for 3 hours. Then I have a hard time getting back to sleep. Originally I was supposed to take the next dose in the morning. I told my neurologist that was no good because after I take it it knocks me out so I can't get anything done. He said that I could take it at 1 PM. That's not much longer so I cheat and take it around 2PM. Then that dose knocks me out for 3 hours. So I end up getting 6 hours sleep. Hey this is the southwest might as well take a siesta during the day.
Now as I write this it's close to 2AM. The afternoon dose has gone out of my system. I got my second wind and not doing that bad. I'm Sitting outside with an outside cat (long story about why she is outside) with a load of laundry in the dryer. Hmm that makes it sound like the cat is in the dryer with a load of clothes but she isn't, honest.


----------



## luvs

watching my stillers, having drafts!!!!!!!.....
once babs is fed & i put myself into something black & gold--


----------



## pirate_girl

Listening to it rain.
Blahh.


----------



## Doc

Went for a drive to view the fall splendor.    Beautiful.  I think this is the week the colors here will peak.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Went for a drive to view the fall splendor. Beautiful. I think this is the week the colors here will peak.




 We are at peak here in mid MO.


 Awesome colors this year yes.

 Next week the battle begins.  I'm trading my rake in for a WORX Blower shredder system.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fixed a small plumbing leak before it became a bigger problem. Just a 90 degree elbow that needed replacing. Shut the main water then drained the lines.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tried to nap because I worked 3rds last night.
Guess what?
It didn't much happen.

Hopefully that was my last time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Soooo.. I am officially a night shift employee.
I'm getting used to the idea.
That nice differential helped lol
This weekend into Monday I'll be away with the girls, so if I'm off the board for a few days, I didn't die or anything lol

Can't wait!


----------



## Melensdad

First high school fencing tournament of the year is now history. One of the girls I help coach won the GOLD medal. I don't take credit for her skill, she's been fencing 7 years, so at best i'm just giving advice and helping with tactics at this point. Still it was great to have her take 1st place medal.  It was nice that she asked me to be her strip coach, there is a paid coach that works with her, but I was the coach this student wanted at her side during her run for the tournament medal.  She was undefeated the entire day.

This is a gold medal lunge. I didn't teach this.  This comes from practice.  That girl is 5'7" tall and that is a 2 meter lunge!


----------



## Doc

Congrats!!!!!
Kind of afraid to ask.   But, I have to ... what does a strip coach do?

I worked on trails and tested all of our trails.  All passable except one dead end one.  First time in years they've all been passable.  Very muddy but passable.

Also rounded up all my hoses (found out I had used 5 this year with watering a garden and a new grass seed spot plus two for general purpose).   Fired up the compressor and blew the water out of all of them.   They are now winterized.  LOL


----------



## Melensdad

Strip coach is the coach who is at the side of a fencing strip and gives specific advice before and after bouts, and, during the 'break' period of a direct elimination bout (d.e. bouts occur during the finals).  We give some analysis of the opponent, especially if we know the style of that opponent.  We give corrective advice to fix specific mistakes.  We also give encouragement if the fencer is behind.  

She had a private coach, who clearly was excellent_ (well above my skill level)_ that got her to a high skill level, she does not trust her current high school coach and her private coach is not currently available.  I arranged for a new private coach for this girl and she seems to trust me even though I have only actually coached her a couple times.  Her high school coach asked me to come and coach her at school.  I will be coming to their school at least 1 time per week starting next week and have arranged more private lessons for her _(this afternoon)_ with a nationally ranked coach who is a friend of mine.  He is an international competitor and has represented the US in several European events.


----------



## Melensdad

Spent my last day with this lovely young women.  She is my co-coach and has become a wonderful friend.  She is _(was)_ the head coach at our high school, the team she co-founded with my wife.  She is dissolving the high school team at our school due to a lot of issues at the school _(and I don't blame her one bit) _ we are both involved in helping other schools and at the same fencing club so I'll still be in regular contact with her, I just won't be her co-coach.  

Oh, and my wife, and her boyfriend, do approve of our 'relationship' 

And yes, I am the same age as her mom!  So don't think the wrong thoughts!


----------



## Doc

Melensdad said:


> Strip coach is the coach who is at the side of a fencing strip and gives specific advice before and after bouts, and, during the 'break' period of a direct elimination bout (d.e. bouts occur during the finals).  We give some analysis of the opponent, especially if we know the style of that opponent.  We give corrective advice to fix specific mistakes.  We also give encouragement if the fencer is behind.
> 
> She had a private coach, who clearly was excellent_ (well above my skill level)_ that got her to a high skill level, she does not trust her current high school coach and her private coach is not currently available.  I arranged for a new private coach for this girl and she seems to trust me even though I have only actually coached her a couple times.  Her high school coach asked me to come and coach her at school.  I will be coming to their school at least 1 time per week starting next week and have arranged more private lessons for her _(this afternoon)_ with a nationally ranked coach who is a friend of mine.  He is an international competitor and has represented the US in several European events.


Awesome Bob.   You do good work in lots of ways!    Way to really make a difference.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Awesome Bob.   You do good work in lots of ways!    Way to really make a difference.



Yes. GREAT WORK!  

All this time he’s said he was fencing I thought he was setting posts and stringing barbed wire!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I thought the same.

I didn't do much. Spent an hour in the garage cleaning up till my legs gave out on me. Sent the boys out to clear leaves. I did go to play the 5pm service.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I didn't do anything.  I haven't done anything for two weeks.  I've been feeling like crap.  I caught the gunge that seems to go around every year  and that I've caught every year except for last year when I became a hermit for 3 months.  My wife has it too.  We both sit around feeling sorry for ourselves.  Not actually but this crap just drains you.  Absolutely no energy what-so-ever.  It better get gone soon, I'm tired of it.  So much so, I may have to go to the doctor.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> I didn't do anything.  I haven't done anything for two weeks.  I've been feeling like crap.  I caught the gunge that seems to go around every year  and that I've caught every year except for last year when I became a hermit for 3 months.  My wife has it too.  We both sit around feeling sorry for ourselves.  Not actually but this crap just drains you.  Absolutely no energy what-so-ever.  It better get gone soon, I'm tired of it.  So much so, I may have to go to the doctor.



Hope you and your wife feel better soon. 

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

That was just what I needed!
Time ALONE with my son and the girls, for 3 days.
He worked some on the weekend, but came right back.
It was nice to be able to cook for them, play with them, bathe them and do everything I used to do because I chose to be there on my terms, as their Nana.
The stampede of 2 when I walked in the door was glorious.
They didn't know I was coming.
Surprise!
I worked last night, still tired from all the excitement. Lol
Been running around getting stuff done this morning.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy P.G. ,
Happy for ya!!!!!  Hang in there gal, its gonna get better!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It already is Ross.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It already is Ross.


----------



## tiredretired

Pouring rain.  Cold and damp.  Managed to get one side of my truck tires rotated before the rain started.  Sitting by the pellet fire, just finished a few fig newtons and thinking very seriously about a nap.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

TiredRetired said:


> Sitting by the pellet fire, just finished a few fig newtons and thinking very seriously about a nap.



Be careful you don’t overwork yourself!  :th_lmao:


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> Be careful you don’t overwork yourself!  :th_lmao:



Hey wait a minute.  I had to go load the pellets. That's 40 pounds worth of work.  Then rummage the pantry to find those Fig Newtons.  Not easy you know.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I finally sat down for the first time today other than driving. Went to physio then took a drive out to camp to bring out the side by side and flat deck trailer. And tarp up the outdoor kitchen. I shouldn't have to go out there again until spring.


----------



## pirate_girl

I just remembered to put the trash down in the dumpster an hour ago... in this crazy wind .. in my pjs.
Between being with the kids, then getting back here to nap and work, then Vote! I feel like I've been on the crazy edge of Planet Looney.
I'll come back down to earth tomorrow.
I think.
Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took one of the kids for a tooth extraction. And because he needs sedatives for any dental work, he's home for the day. So I went to work on my campfire blanket for scouts.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Got the stove fired up ,and the coffee is on . About 8 a.m. , I’m going to stop n at the Friday morning hunter’s ,fisherman’s and tall tale teller’s club . After that , I have some chains to un- modify ... trees on old farm fence lines do not contain 100% wood fiber ... some have a surprising amount of metal ,and stone in them . 
At any rate , hope you all have an excellent day !


----------



## rugerman

I’m in the hospital, today they are going to shove a tube down my throat and take a look at my heart from the back side, sounds like fun.


----------



## Ross 650

Keep your chin up Dave,
sounds like it has to get better and it will.  You sure got well wishes from Texas.  Just for good luck I am gonna shoot my Ruger rifle and pistol for you today.  Hang in there and look forward never backwards.  Have a goodun my friend!!!!!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> I’m in the hospital, today they are going to shove a tube down my throat and take a look at my heart from the back side, sounds like fun.



Been there, done that. Best part is when it’s over.


----------



## pirate_girl

Take care ruger, we'll be thinking about you dear.
Hey, it snowed last night!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Another day of doing not much.  Last month was the wettest month on record and this month hasn't changed much.  Not that I minded too much.  I had "the crud" for over 2 weeks but now I'm starting to feel better and I need to start getting things done.  I don't know when.  The forecast is for more rain and drizzle.  Even the frogs are starting to drown.


----------



## JimVT

pulling a steering column and box from a snow trac.


----------



## pirate_girl

JimVT said:


> pulling a steering column and box from a snow trac.



My tow boy son got sent to Xenia to haul back some huge innards from a race car.


----------



## FrancSevin

Yesterday, I finally got four packaging lines set up to run.

Today I need to find about 10 more people willing to work. Willing to come in EVERY DAY, and stay ALL DAY.

That's 40 hours per week, every week as long as they show up, Breathe, and go to the station for which they were assigned and trained.

We've gone through 13 since October 1st who didn't understand the term "full time work"

 Tonight, I have to race down to the boat to winterize it.  I was supposed to go last week-end but had my brother's. The harbor guys can't get to it.

 Going down to 19F tonite and below freezing all next week.


----------



## rugerman

It wasn’t too bad, the stuff that they sprayed in my throat tasted awful, no bacteria so that’s a good thing. Thanks for the words of encouragement, I have dialysis tomorrow AM then I should be able to go home. David


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> It wasn’t too bad, the stuff that they sprayed in my throat tasted awful, no bacteria so that’s a good thing. Thanks for the words of encouragement, I have dialysis tomorrow AM then I should be able to go home. David




Great news both no bacteria and going home tomorrow!


----------



## Doc

Congrats David.     Glad that went well and best wishes for tomorrow.

I need a little luck this weekend too ...babysitting two of our grand kids.  The kids parents headed to New Orleans for a company party/outing.   The kids are being great ...so far.  Hoping things keep going as smooth all weekend.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Congrats David.     Glad that went well and best wishes for tomorrow.
> 
> I need a little luck this weekend too ...babysitting two of our grand kids.  The kids parents headed to New Orleans for a company party/outing.   The kids are being great ...so far.  Hoping things keep going as smooth all weekend.


Cherish it Doc.
I'd give anything if I could see Maddie and Elaina more than I have.
But! all that is going to change soon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> Another day of doing not much.  Last month was the wettest month on record and this month hasn't changed much.  Not that I minded too much.  I had "the crud" for over 2 weeks but now I'm starting to feel better and I need to start getting things done.  I don't know when.  The forecast is for more rain and drizzle.  Even the frogs are starting to drown.


We've been getting the same crap weather up here. Rain rain snow rain sleet more rain.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning from the bucolic suburbs of West Sunbury ! It’s 25 headed tonalmost 32 ,snowing ,and breezy . Gonna help my BIL gather in some farwoods this morning . He tore up his knee ,and is a bit short on firewood to make it through the winter . I’ve got about 20 cord all seasoned and ready .  I usually use about 3 cords . So, I told him to come get some of that .  But, no ....
 He wants to go out and cut split and stack some of his own ..... 
So, that’s my schedule for today .


----------



## pirate_girl

Morning!
It's cold and very windy with snow coming down off the lakes today.
I'm working nights back to back the next couple of days.
Yippee!


----------



## Ross 650

Hang in there P.G.,
stay safe in the slushy weather.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still just a light dusting of snow here but a balmy -11C this morning.  Not much planned for today other than playing the 5pm service.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was at the back door ready to leave with my guitar in hand when I got a call nobody wants to receive. 

My aunt was in tears as she informed me that she was in an accident and was being taken to the hospital by ambulance. I dropped everything and headed to the scene. She's hurting. Possible broken ribs and something with her spleen. She came to a rolling stop before turning onto a road and didn't see a vehicle coming. Her vehicle ended up on the steps of a church. Waiting for xray and ct scan results now.


----------



## rugerman

Hope your aunt gets better fast.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Brian, Best wishes for your Aunt. Hope it’s nothing serious 

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. Just waiting for xray and ct scan results now. Possible broken ribs.


----------



## rugerman

If I may I have some news, I was released from the hospital this afternoon after a 9 day stay for a blow out of my dialysis access, I got blood all over the dialysis center, then the ER doc was going to close it and lost it, blood all over the ER, the ER doctor. Surgeon called had to fix it, also infected, nothing to eat or drink after midnight, got to surgery at 8 PM the next day ended up getting 4 units of blood and I will be on two antibiotics for 6 weeks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Continued prayers for you.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm coaching Saber Fencing at 2 different school this year.  Its a very different experience than the past 6 years where I was the head saber coach of my own team.  Now I'm a guest coach at 2 teams.  Lots more fun!  

Today I had a girl win Gold, another won 5th.  A boy won Bronze and while another of my boys won 5th.  So I had a darn good day.

There were probably a 1/2 dozen other kids that did very well but didn't medal.  One girl, a beginner, won her first direct elimination bout.  That is a milestone for any fencer.  It was nice to share that experience.  Another bought his first personal blade and was so proud of it he brought it to show me before he took it to his head coach.  Little moments.  These are the things that make memories.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> If I may I have some news, I was released from the hospital this afternoon after a 9 day stay for a blow out of my dialysis access, I got blood all over the dialysis center, then the ER doc was going to close it and lost it, blood all over the ER, the ER doctor. Surgeon called had to fix it, also infected, nothing to eat or drink after midnight, got to surgery at 8 PM the next day ended up getting 4 units of blood and I will be on two antibiotics for 6 weeks.



Hope things go well for you David.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Continued prayers for you.





jim slagle said:


> Hope things go well for you David.



Yup.

I came to this page, posted my news, then saw that Rugerman was having a hard time.  Good wishes and prayers for getting back on your feet ASAP


----------



## Doc

You are making progress David, one step at a time will get you there.   Good wishes and more prayers.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Rugerman, hang in there bud!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, it was pretty darned chilly at the house today.  I spent a couple of hours this afternoon rearranging grass and filling hog holes after the hog attack of 4 weeks ago.  It's the first time it's been dry enough to get out into the yard without doing even more damage.  Recovering from the "crud" I can only work a couple of hours before I am exhausted so it's going to take me a little while before I can get it all semi-fixed.  Probably won't get it all done before we take off for Fredericksburg in the Texas Hill Country on Wednesday in the RV.  Looking at the weather forecast, it's going to be a "cool" trip in more ways than one.


----------



## rugerman

I really appreciate the well wishes and encouragement, thank you all, i’m doing my best, being confined to a bed for  several days really drains you, glad to be home so I can move around a bit and get my strength back. David


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks. Just waiting for xray and ct scan results now. Possible broken ribs.


I had to go back to the hospital at 11 last night to pick her up as she was discharged. 2 broken ribs. Could have been a heck of a lot worse though. 

Today is November 11th aka remembrance  day. I will be with our scout troop at a legion serving pancakes. At 11am, a ceremony will take place honoring all those who fought in wars for our freedom.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank God your Aunt is not badly hurt, Brian.
Ruger, I wish you all the best!

I had a good night at work, but haven't had much sleep since being home.
I'll nap soon.
Not much planned today.
Quiet Sunday.


----------



## FrancSevin

It was 16 F degrees Saturday morning.  Fortunately power was on and I had two heaters going.  Still it was a cold night in the berth.

 Blew out water from all the systems and put in the pink stuff.

 Antifreeze in the Diesel auxiliary and Seafoam in the tank.

 Back on the road to St Louis about 2:00.

 today I'm finishing the drywall mud in the master bedroom.  Had a contractor do it but he was a sloppy  tradesman.  Did not save money or time.  Should have done it myself.

 Paint today and tonite.  Monday we hope to move the furniture back in.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty woke me up with a bling! in phone text.
Sent me a pic of the girls on a wagon ride.

It's now my sweetie pies for my avatar.


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting my head back on track.
Time change doesn't normally bother me, but that and working nights don't marry well I fear.
Guess it's something I have to get used to.
It never did snow last night.
Hurray! Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took my aunt to a couple of appointments yesterday. She's in a lot of pain. More appointments for her today not to mention a couple for us. We're meeting with our foster daughter's worker and an adoption worker this afternoon to see what the next step is as we are working towards adopting her. Our other 2 foster children will be returning home soon. That'll leave us with 5 kids in the house ages 9-14.


----------



## Doc

Attended a Veterans Day Celebration at my nephews grade school.  I have to give a hand to the teachers and kids at the school.  They went all out for the 100 or so veterans that attended.  We even had a couple of WW II vets in attendance as were a few Korean war vets.  The school did a special thanks to all the Vietnam vets since we did not get a welcome home back in the day.   Very moving for me.  They served us a big breakfast before all the festivities and after the celebration in the auditorium they had us walk the halls of the school which were lined by kids and teachers chanting USA.   Very nice.  Then we had the option of going to the classroom of the student that invited us to give a little talk and answer questions.  Overall a very nice event thanks to all the effort by the teachers and kids of Blennerhassett Elementary School.  Well Done.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Started working on the RV this morning.  Damn, it was cold.  They say it got up to 37°F today but my gauge never saw above 32°F.  I think I've got it all done except for hooking up the car and throwing in a few things in the morning.  It's supposed to be in the mid 20s tomorrow morning.  Jeez.  Hope to get hooked up and outta here before 9 o'clock.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd love to hit the road in the rv. We're tentatively planning a 4 week trip to the east coast with our camper. And already in the distant future a smaller rv so we can travel to the east coast and down in the states.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'd love to hit the road in the rv. We're tentatively planning a 4 week trip to the east coast with our camper. And already in the distant future a smaller rv so we can travel to the east coast and down in the states.



I love RVing.  My wife tolerates it but in out latest rig, she is starting to enjoy it.  I started out in the hills of Scotland with a pup tent and a sleeping bag.  My Lord, we've come a long way since then.  I'm too old to go back to those days but I still like to get away from it all but still bring the conveniences of a modern world with me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing too exciting today.
Working the next two nights back to back.
Life is good, everyone's happy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing exciting here either. Just finished the gym. Brought my aunt to a medical appointment. Physio for me this afternoon.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nothing exciting here either. Just finished the gym. Brought my aunt to a medical appointment. Physio for me this afternoon.



How’s your Aunt doing?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> How’s your Aunt doing?


She's hurting. Moving very slowly. They reexamined the xray and determined the has 3 broken ribs. Not two. Lots of pain meds.


----------



## Doc

Getting the boat winterized.  Yep, giving up on this boating season.   Was hoping to dip her in the water during indian summer last month but that did not happen.  32 degrees here earlier, at least it's up to 37 now.   Don't like winterizing in the cold, used to do it myself but now I pay a pro to take care of our baby.


----------



## Bamby

Well I've got a bit over a hour until my electrical provider is shutting me down for about four hours while they are performing some line work. It's 32 here this morning it ain't like you need heat or anything.. Oh well this old goat will survive....


----------



## FrancSevin

Depending on where you are in St Louis, we got from four to eight inches of the white stuff last nite.

I spent 45 minutes getting to work today. It usually takes 15. My phone rang the whole time with workers calling in. Half the crew won't show today. So we have to makeup the time this Saturday.


----------



## 300 H and H

Finally finished harvest today, except for the replanted in July soybeans, and those will take more time to switch the machine over to harvest than it will take to actually harvest them.. 

It has been a long drawn out harvest season, 3 weeks behind what we consider normal. Rain and mud for the first 3 weeks kept us from doing anything.. Now the work of cleaning, and storing machinery, building an inventory of grain to sell, crop insurance yield posting, and purchasing inputs for next year... You know sitting in a warm combine cab isn't so bad after all!!   Lol

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Good morning all you FF'ers.
Had a fine night playing Flo, and have the weekend off.
Sleep?
I'll need some, eventually lol


----------



## pirate_girl

I did nap today when I wasn't bugging Doc on why I couldn't connect to the forums.

My phone apparently wasn't playing nice with something going on.
After checking my security settings and making changes, that probably wasn't it.

I found a Trump girl avatar.
The girls won't mind.
Nana taught them who Donald Trump is.
They would point at him on the TV.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Running like crazy but not getting anything done.  The kids had their second pd day in two weeks. So between me going to the gym then physio, taking my aunt to an appointment, getting one kid off to a visit, getting the other six off to the boys and girls club, getting two of them back home for a visit, and juggling things around to get the oldest boy to an evening program, it's been a busy day.


----------



## pirate_girl

You made me tired just reading that, Brian.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Tell me about it. I'm exhausted and very sore.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm supposed to be working on my house but,,,;  
 The snow last Thursday put us behind on a contract so we are working at the plant today.

 Work starts at 7:00 M

 It's 8:00 and only five of 20  are here.


----------



## Danang Sailor

FrancSevin said:


> I'm supposed to be working on my house but,,,;
> The snow last Thursday put us behind on a contract so we are working at the plant today.
> 
> Work starts at 7:00 M
> 
> It's 8:00 and only five of 20  are here.



Are the roads that bad?  The news here said you folks got about six inches, which IMO shouldn't cripple that area.  At least, it wouldn't have when I was growing up just to the north, or when Dragonfly Lady and I were stationed there '76-79.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Are the roads that bad? The news here said you folks got about six inches, which IMO shouldn't cripple that area. At least, it wouldn't have when I was growing up just to the north, or when Dragonfly Lady and I were stationed there '76-79.




NO THE ROADS ARE FINE. 
snow melted yesterday

IT'S DEER SEASON GUYS ARE IN THE WOODS
MOM'S HAVE TO STAY HOME WITH THE KIDS
and
YOU KNOW THAT MILLINIALS HAVE RIGHTS!


----------



## 300 H and H

Spent the morning pheasant hunting with old college buddies from my youth..

All ready a bit sore from the walk in heavy switch grass, and brome grass. It is going to be an Aleve kind of night here. 

We were able to harvest 9 birds for our efforts. A good number, they came from 2 places on my farm, that are Conservation reserve acers, or CRP.. All told about 65 acers of wild grass lands. 

It was great to get together with these guys again. We try and do this every year.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been relaxing all day talking to my boys and grandies.
Ty is home with 2 little sick ones, Jeff is in Indy with the fiance having a ball.
They visited James Dean's grave and the speedway museum for probably his 50th time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mens breakfast at the church this morning.   Followed by a speaker talking about sailing across the north Atlantic in a 70ft clipper sailboat. There's a race around the world held every two years that lasts a year long. Teams of 14-21 people on each boat. 12 boats in all. Quite interesting. 

I was back at the church this afternoon to play the 5pm service. I really need to record us one day. We actually have a decent 3 part harmony going.

Below is a picture of one of the clipper sailboats.


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Spent the morning pheasant hunting with old college buddies from my youth..
> 
> All ready a bit sore from the walk in heavy switch grass, and brome grass. It is going to be an Aleve kind of night here.
> 
> We were able to harvest 9 birds for our efforts. A good number, they came from 2 places on my farm, that are Conservation reserve acers, or CRP.. All told about 65 acers of wild grass lands.
> 
> It was great to get together with these guys again. We try and do this every year.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 
 My favorite hunting is pheasant.  Great walk outdoors with good company.  I don't care if I get one or two.  Or none.  I just enjoy the activity ad a day away from cell phones and work projects.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We don't have pheasant here. We do have partridge though (spruce hen and roughed grouse) that's all the hunting I do. Though I keep saying I'm going to try deer hunting.


----------



## pirate_girl

Laundry later, then out to dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Worked last night, the same tonight.
Tomorrow hopefully I'll have the energy to cook and celebrate Thanksgiving with the kin.
That said, Kasey is in Philly with the school band to march in the Thanksgiving Day parade, they get a huge buffet style dinner at the hotel, then a day in NYC before they bus them home.
Jeff is in the burgh with his ladyship, Ty is going to his Dad's and is then going to join us at Aimee's parents for dinner.
I'll see the babies in the evening.
Sounds crazy and busy because it is! Lol


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! So far , just sitting at the Honda dealer waiting room . They are doing a recall on the ‘splodeing air bag things . After that , I will be fixing three saws  that have been abused likerented mules .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the gym after getting all 7 kids off to school. That, combined with assembling a new tv stand/fireplace yesterday has put me on my a$$ today. Legs and feet are numb and useless. I get that a lot in the colder weather when I overdo it.


----------



## pirate_girl

I love that fireplace/TV stand Brian.
Very festive!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. It wasn't something that we were looking for. Just happened across it in a local flyer on sale half price.


----------



## tiredretired

Feeding the fires and trying to stay warm.  Gonna be the coldest Thanksgiving on record. -10F with windchills close to -30F.

The birds will be shivering tomorrow.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Went to the gym after getting all 7 kids off to school. That, combined with assembling a new tv stand/fireplace yesterday has put me on my a$$ today. Legs and feet are numb and useless. I get that a lot in the colder weather when I overdo it.



Those electric fireplaces look real as hell.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

TiredRetired said:


> Those electric fireplaces look real as hell.


I know. The flames look very real. And that thing throws a nice dry heat like a real fire. It has a low and high setting for the fan. Or you can run it with no heat. And it comes with a remote control so I don't have to get off my lazy butt and walk the 8 feet to turn it on.


----------



## FrancSevin

Cooking a simple dinner tonite, Cube steaks, Mashed tater's and Asparagus.

 Then I am sinking my hands in a tub of Bag Balm, wrapping them in socks and going to bed.

 I'll sleep until I want to get up on Thursday. The Kitchen belongs to the women for a change.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Went to the gym after getting all 7 kids off to school. That, combined with assembling a new tv stand/fireplace yesterday has put me on my a$$ today. Legs and feet are numb and useless. I get that a lot in the colder weather when I overdo it.



Nice!


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Going to the In-Laws for Thanksgiving dinner. Nothing else on the agenda .
But, here’s wishing each of you ,and your loved ones a happy ,and safe Thanksgiving .
All the best to eachof you ,John


----------



## Melensdad

Dinner at my house.  Table is set for 12.  

Probably going for a walk after dinner to work off some of the over-eating that I plan to do!  Temps in the mid 30's(F) are forecast for the day so it probably won't be a 5+ mile hike, more likely maybe a mile of watching my breath when I exhale.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Heading to my wife's cousin's house.  I don't know how many people will be there.  It used to be around 40 but not anymore.  It seems that we old 'uns are all dying off and the younger ones are establishing their own traditions with their own families … or something.  

It's going to be a day of overindulgence and football.  Doesn't sound too bad.  I think that I can handle it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Gonna see my darlings later.
Lainey was sleeping when Ty sent me the pic.


----------



## FrancSevin

The cold shot (16F) we had last week dropped the leaves on almost every tree all at once. Spent much of Thanksgiving with a leaf vacuum. In some places they lie 8" deep.

Did the front yard and the roof.

Today I get to do the side and backyards.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

My deceased FIL saw me raking leaves one time. He said my theory is the good Lord put those leaves there. He can take them away


----------



## pirate_girl

Coming down off the happy high from being with my babies and lots of good hearted people.
Yes


----------



## FrancSevin

OhioTC18 said:


> My deceased FIL saw me raking leaves one time. He said my theory is the good Lord put those leaves there. He can take them away


It's a nice theory but,,,; It doesn't prevent bald spots on the lawn next summer.

 The leaves were so deep in my yard, one simply could not come in the house without bringing a few along.  That bothers the wife.  Not a good thing.

 So,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,; I'm gonna go with my theory....;  If momma ain't happy, nobody is happy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jeff just tried to pull a fast one on me.
He told me Miss Germany and he are at the cabin and that she's sick.
Naturally I'm full of ohhh no.. the poor thing.
When I asked him if it was respiratory or intestinal he says "pregnancy".
He allowed me to stew for about half an hour full of excitement then said, Mother I am kidding.
She's got the bug- not of the baby kind.


----------



## pirate_girl

Forgot to mention the tree went up last night too.
Other lights I used to jazz up my nest.

Cozy!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our tree won't go up till after dec 1st. Outside lights? I had a bah humbug moment last year when I finally installed a fancy spot light that lit up the whole front of the house and saved me a lot of time and struggle. It didn't last 36 hours before someone stole it. So now I refuse to put up any decorations both at Halloween and Christmas. I can't do ladders anymore. And Christmas has become so commercialized now. It's downright sickening. The true meaning of Christmas is lost.  We'll do a tree but only for the kids. I'd rather just crawl into a corner and not come out till January.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good rainy Saturday morning to you all.
45 degrees!
I'm doing doubles again at work, back to back.

I feel the same as you Brian about the commercialism of Christmas.


----------



## pirate_girl

Michigan got their asses kicked!
My day is complete.
O h...

















iooooo!

Bucks!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I-O


Finally getting our house back together. Oldest Grand (14) and her best friend (13) have been here since Wednesday.


----------



## pirate_girl

OhioTC18 said:


> I-O
> 
> 
> Finally getting our house back together. Oldest Grand (14) and her best friend (13) have been here since Wednesday.


I'm glad you got to see her.


----------



## Melensdad

47 (F) degrees outside so we decided to go for a motorcycle ride.  Found a new coffee spot, rode along the Kankakee river on a nice curvy road that followed the shoreline west of Momence, IL, and stopped for a cup of coffee.  

53 miles.  It was too cold to go that far but didn't really get cold until the last half dozen miles as we were heading home.  I was wearing insulated Rev'it motorcycle pants and was reasonably warm but the lovely Mrs_Bob had on a pair of blue jeans over tights and her legs were pretty darn cold by the time we got home.

Oh, and stopped for a photo op in front of a tavern in a small town.  There was one of those mobility scooters parked outside loaded down with some milk and children's cereal.  Seemed like a good place for a photo.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We attended a ucb gala tonight. Ucb is the main Christian radio station across Canada. They brought in "The Color" from Manitoba to play an acoustic set. What we didn't know was that they had arranged seating for everyone attending and the band members were all assigned to sit at various tables to eat. The lead guitarist sat at our table. We had a great time.


----------



## luvs

FrancSevin said:


> Nice!



my Parents have that, 'cept wider, tho similar enough--

my joel swung by to watch our dear Stillers-- 

sigh on that game--

if we won each game, we would rock, yet there would be an expectation & less of a state of hysteria when we WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Mornin' early birds.
Feeling zippy for having worked last night.
It's rainy with an inch of snow expected today.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ice on everything this morning.  Some snow.

 Had to poor water on the car doors to get them open.
 29 degrees F . 

 Cleared the windshields and warmed the engines on both caravans.  Cathy has a warm car for her morning chores. 

 Five no shows this morning at the plant. Two of them machine operators. It's gonna be a long day.


----------



## Melensdad

Big blizzard of Chicago missed us.  We have a little slush on the pavement.  Grass & trees are snow covered.  There is a foot of snow on the ground 90 miles northwest of us.  Pretty much nothing here.  We have had the power go out at least a half dozen times but never long enough for the generator to start up.  Looks like I'll be resetting all the digital clocks.

Planning to guest coach at Homewood-Flossmoor HS this afternoon to beat their kids with sabers.  They asked, I answered.  Supposed to share a ride with my Lowell HS co-coach.  We will see if the crappy roads change the plans.  Apparently the roads are ice and more of a mess to the northwest, which is the direction of my intended travel.  I suspect they will be fine by 3pm when we would leave.


----------



## 300 H and H

I just came back in the house. Took the Caterpillar and the disc ripper to the field and the ground is to frozen. I don't want to break the gangs of the disc, so I quit. Yesterday it was working well. I should have gone back out after dinner last night, but I had 9 hours in the seat, and figured I would finish the field I am in this morning. Not looking like that will happen as we don't look like we will get above freezing this week..

No snow at all here. All of it was South of Des Moines, and lots of it from what I hear on the news.

At 15 degrees, nothing diesel powered that is not plugged in will start well. It is supposed to get up to 25 today. Maybe I will start to put machinery away when it warms up a bit.. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The lovely missus is off today.  We had an appointment with our adoption worker this morning to get the ball rolling to adopt our foster daughter.  Afterwards we headed out to pick up the pot set I ordered online.  Nice set but the pots are too small for our family so they will be returned tomorrow as my legs have decided they had enough today and no longer want to work.  If this is a sign of things to come, I'll be in a wheelchair in about 5 years.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning from beautiful West Sunbury ! So far ,the coffee is good , wood stove is warm . Gotta visit the parts folks this morning . Should ba able to turn out 3 of the seven saws that showed up this weekend . Other than that , nothing . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Off to the gym soon. Hopefully my legs hold out. Been having problems for a couple weeks now with severe Charlie horses in my calves along with no feeling in my feet. It's all nerve related. And it's getting worse. One day I can walk without a cane then without warning, it's like someone flipped a switch and shut down my legs.  I can be halfway through a store walking fine and within 10 steps lose all strength in my legs.

Today's plan after the gym is to take the truck for an oil change.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Northernredneck,
hope you get those legs working soon and wish a speedy and permanent wellness!!! Have a goodun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

What Ross said.

Today slowly begins the holiday bake-a-thon, then storing them in the freezer until close to Christmas.

Working tonight. I'll take some samples along.


----------



## luvs

me sipping & looking @ all those presents i've got to wrap, got my babs, my meower, stealing/hiding my pork rinds under furniture-- i luv pork rinds-- apparently, babs luvs them, too--
staring @ gifts, wrapping items, & having slight yet intermittent constrictions of my cardio implements-- my PCP has gotten notification-- suffice to say, i could use a nap--


----------



## pirate_girl

Just now coming to life.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been on the go since 6am. Kids to school. Took one of the kiddies to get braces installed. Dropped her off at school. Now waiting for a lower ball joint to get changed on the truck. Then another appointment this afternoon for another one of the kids. Followed by supper and another appointment after. Typical day for me. Chasing appointments.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Gonna go visit the Friday morning meeting of the West Sunbury Liars club . The it’s off to get some fuel . I also need to get some pieces parts for what was a brand new husqvarna 465 that the owner parked a large tree on . Some folks just can’t have nice stuff !


----------



## pirate_girl

Good foggy morning from Napoli!
Working tonight, have the weekend off and considering a trip to the burgh.
Hear that Aubs? Lol


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy P.G.,
just wondering if you have ever been to Mt. Vernon, Ohio?  I spent a year there back in the 90s.  It was a nice little town and was beautiful in the fall with all the maple trees in color. Only problem was it was snowing when I got there in March and it was snowing when I left in Dec.  Us folks from Texas are allergic to snow!!!! Have a goodun!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, Ross! I have and you're right, its lovely there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to nap and get packed for my trip.
You all be safe, take care.. see ya when I get back.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Have a good trip. 

We're also going on a trip. Shhhhh. It's a surprise for the kids. They have no clue. We're going to Duluth Minnesota tomorrow morning for a couple nights. Staying in a suite room big enough for the 9 of us. Indoor waterpark. We'll take in the bentleyville light show and the aquarium. Sort of a mini vacation in lieu of a whole crap load of presents under the tree. The kids will still get presents for Christmas. Just not as many.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

We did Santa today and stopped for lunch. Now nap time lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Nice to see you again Rusty. Great picture.


----------



## luvs

went to bar, drank; saw a game 'loss'-- i'm  gonna say they're wrong & that my team, we won~~


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Hoping some pieces parts show up today ,so that I can clear my bench . 
If not ,and the weather holds , I may do this ...
Or this ...


----------



## luvs

appeasing my Mom to get to my doctor-- she forewent her conference call mtg. 4 me-- Bless that Mom; luv her~~


----------



## FrancSevin

Nothing.

Everyone showed up for work today. On a MONDAY!

My only task will be to find out what planets are out of alignment in the universe because SOMETHING is amiss here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hanging out at the hotel this morning letting the kids swim. Off to an aquarium this afternoon then a HUGE outdoor Christmas light show. Followed by supper at perkins.


----------



## tiredretired

Cleaned the wood burning appliances, then took about a dozen old paint cans and some old florescent tubes to the solid waste center.  Now, getting ready to bake an Apple Pie.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Everyone showed up for work today. On a MONDAY!
> 
> My only task will be to find out what planets are out of alignment in the universe because *SOMETHING is amiss here*.



It's called trying to raise some $$$$$ for Christmas.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> It's called trying to raise some $$$$$ for Christmas.


 
 Actually yes,,,; and no.

 We had an employee who was mostly a nice kid, but lost his temper once and a while.  He also missed Mondays regularly.

 Last Friday he got mad over his paycheck.  Seems if you miss a day before a Holiday you don't get Holiday pay. With that outburst, and his Monday attendance record, I fired his butt.

 Everyone showed up today.  Coincidence, maybe.

 We also had the best production day in over two years.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm baaaaack!
I was staying near the Carnegie Mellon university.
We ate like pigs lol
-Ruth's Chris -killer filet with THE wonderful creamed spinach and potatoes au gratin.
-Mineo's pizza- wonderful!
-Primanti Brothers -pastrami and cheese. Omg! 
-Pierogies at the Polish deli on the strip.
-Deluca's diner (20 minute wait line outside the door)
-Burgatory! great burgers and shakes.
I know I'll show a weight gain next week, but... whatever.

We didn't cook at all, except for baking M&M /pretzel Christmas cookies with Kasey.

Got a few pics of the trip, that believe it or not didn't include the food journey.
I've photos of moments at the house with future DIL making Gluhwein with Cabernet Sauvignon, Grandie and birds helping put up the tree. Yes,the parakeets came along! 

Those have been posted on Facebook.
I now know why my son is so taken with Pittsburgh.
Theeee End!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I'm baaaaack!
> I was staying near the Carnegie Mellon university.
> We ate like pigs lol
> -Ruth's Chris -killer filet with THE wonderful creamed spinach and potatoes au gratin.
> -Mineo's pizza- wonderful!
> -Primanti Brothers -pastrami and cheese. Omg!
> -Pierogies at the Polish deli on the strip.
> -Deluca's diner (20 minute wait line outside the door)
> -Burgatory! great burgers and shakes.
> I know I'll show a weight gain next week, but... whatever.
> 
> We didn't cook at all, except for baking M&M /pretzel Christmas cookies with Kasey.
> 
> Got a few pics of the trip, that believe it or not didn't include the food journey.
> I've photos of moments at the house with future DIL making Gluhwein with Cabernet Sauvignon, Grandie and birds helping put up the tree. Yes,the parakeets came along!
> 
> Those have been posted on Facebook.
> I now know why my son is so taken with Pittsburgh.
> Theeee End!




 I am available for adoption.


----------



## Doc

Glad you had a good visit Lollie and glad you are back.     Sounds like you had a great time.  I enjoy visiting that area when I can.  I love coming out of the tunnel where you can see the downtown, the bridges and river.  So kewl / beautiful.   

I finished up Christmas lights today.  LED spotlights with wreaths on windows and a couple of the multiple red and green moving points of lite on the pole barn.   No ladders to climb or lights to string.  Easy peezy.  I would have finished Saturday when it was nice if I had all the light fixtures and LED lights that I needed.  A trip to Lowes today took care of that.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Doc.
I'm trying to play catch up!


----------



## tiredretired

Wife and I drove up to Lake Champlain to have lunch at our favorite local sea food restaurant to celebrate our 44th anniversary. Yes, that is right, she has put up with me that long.  What a saint she is.  A wonderful woman.    Awesome day, but that water sure looks cold.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Happy anniversary 

The usual slew of appointments this morning followed by a trip to the police station for digital fingerprints that were required by the social services agency in order to adopt our foster daughter. What a process that is. Digital fingerprints. Criminal records check. References. A home study. Long assed questionaire. And if she wasn't already living with us, the process would be even longer. They would want her living with us for at least 6 months before starting anything. At this stage, it will still take close to 8 months to complete the adoption.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Anniversary, Butch.
Beautiful picture!

I'm dreading working 4 nights in a row.
It was 3, but I was asked to pick up, so I did.
I'll be a zombie by Tuesday.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Happy anniversary
> 
> The usual slew of appointments this morning followed by a trip to the police station for digital fingerprints that were required by the social services agency in order to adopt our foster daughter. What a process that is. Digital fingerprints. Criminal records check. References. A home study. Long assed questionaire. And if she wasn't already living with us, the process would be even longer. They would want her living with us for at least 6 months before starting anything. At this stage, it will still take close to 8 months to complete the adoption.





pirate_girl said:


> Happy Anniversary, Butch.
> Beautiful picture!
> 
> I'm dreading working 4 nights in a row.
> It was 3, but I was asked to pick up, so I did.
> I'll be a zombie by Tuesday.



Thanx guys.


----------



## nixon

Happy anniversary Butch ! I hope it’s been a great one !


----------



## Doc

Happy Anniversary TR.   Beautiful pic.   
4 months from now, God Willing, the wife and I will catch you two at #44.


----------



## tiredretired

nixon said:


> Happy anniversary Butch ! I hope it’s been a great one !





Doc said:


> Happy Anniversary TR.   Beautiful pic.
> 4 months from now, God Willing, the wife and I will catch you two at #44.



Thanx guys.


----------



## tiredretired

Errands to run today.  I think a nice extended visit to my favorite hobby store in a neighboring town is in order too.  Recently got the bug to get back into my model railroad layout and pour some money into it and do some modernization.  About time it enters the digital age.    Also looking for a drop in utility sink but short of going to Home Depot prolly will not find one locally.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tonight is number 4 straight.
So far I'm surviving.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> I'm baaaaack!
> I was staying near the Carnegie Mellon university.
> We ate like pigs lol
> -Ruth's Chris -killer filet with THE wonderful creamed spinach and potatoes au gratin.
> -Mineo's pizza- wonderful!
> -Primanti Brothers -pastrami and cheese. Omg!
> -Pierogies at the Polish deli on the strip.
> -Deluca's diner (20 minute wait line outside the door)
> -Burgatory! great burgers and shakes.
> I know I'll show a weight gain next week, but... whatever.
> 
> We didn't cook at all, except for baking M&M /pretzel Christmas cookies with Kasey.
> 
> Got a few pics of the trip, that believe it or not didn't include the food journey.
> I've photos of moments at the house with future DIL making Gluhwein with Cabernet Sauvignon, Grandie and birds helping put up the tree. Yes,the parakeets came along!
> 
> Those have been posted on Facebook.
> I now know why my son is so taken with Pittsburgh.
> Theeee End!



& amongst all of that, we could have met!! luv my pgh., & glad yinz seem to have taken to us, as well--


----------



## luvs

my Mom is bringing me comforters seeing as to how i got ill on all of my comforters (& 'twas mildly sober, to boot!!)
got some stomach bug, so she's washing these & sending 1 my way-- 
luv my Mom; she may gripe & bitch @ me, 'cept she shows her luv via Mom-stuff....... & she's 61 & we borrow each others' items-- she takes my shoes & stuff--
Bless her so~~ luv my Ma--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Won't be doing much today. Woke up in severe pain. Thankfully the missus is off work today. She took care of getting the kids off to school. After the pain meds kicked in I headed to the garage to get some wood glue. Just walking that far and my back is done.


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> & amongst all of that, we could have met!! luv my pgh., & glad yinz seem to have taken to us, as well--



I know.
It would've been like finding a needle in a haystack girlie.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got a few small projects in the garage finished this morning then tried to get the truck in to have the sway bar links changed. Had an appointment at a shop but the vehicle before mine took too long. Had to reschedule for Thursday morning.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Waiting on a guy to come pick up his saw that he dropped a tree on ,that is now healed . And, also waiting on an electrician to come over ,and give me a bit on a service rated transfer switch installation . Decided  that the portable genset / extention cords / flip breakers on- off thing sux . Gonna go 22 kw whole house 1800 rpm genset .


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been running around all morning!
Just like yesterday, today is mine.
Gonna be lazy the rest of the day except cooking dinner as I'm not back to work until tomorrow night.
Forums been kinda quiet lately, hasn't it, or is it just me?


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Forums been kinda quiet lately, hasn't it, or is it just me?



Yes it has been.  I guess that everybody is either holed up inside or getting ready for Christmas.  Me?  I'm doing neither.  I've got to fix a little leak in the water well.  As long as there is no pressure on the line it's okay but when you put 100 psi on it a microfracture opens up and it dribbles.  It's in a really awkward place too.  After that I may dig out the mower and go mulch leaves.  That's one of the reasons I don't like this time of year all that much.  I spend most of my time blowing and mulching leaves.  It's one of the joys of country life.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another day full of appointments. Back pain kicked my sore butt out of bed at 4am. Got the kids off to school then did the gym for an hour. Then home to get the doggies each a pedicure. Physio at 1. Then a couple of kids dental appointments back to back. Not so bad. But when they're in different schools, it involves me picking one up. Dropping off at the dentist. Then rushing to get the second one at her school and going back to the dentist. Somewhere in there I have to sort out supper for 9 people. Just giving my back a rest before getting started. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

nixon said:


> Good Morning ! Waiting on a guy to come pick up his saw that he dropped a tree on ,that is now healed . And, also waiting on an electrician to come over ,and give me a bit on a service rated transfer switch installation . Decided  that the portable genset / extention cords / flip breakers on- off thing sux . Gonna go 22 kw whole house 1800 rpm genset .


Congrats.  Merry Christmas to you.  You will love the whole house unit.


----------



## nixon

Doc said:


> Congrats.  Merry Christmas to you.  You will love the whole house unit.



I’m taking it you own one , correct? What manufacturer ? I’m going with a Cummins- Onan propane fired unit . Toyed with the idea of diesel , but long term diesel storage ,and initial cost favor the propane unit .


----------



## Doc

We have a generac that came from Lowes.  It runs on natural gas or propane.   I have it on natural gas being fed by our gas well.  It automatically turns on once a week to ensure all is in working order in case of an outage.   So nice, when power goes out 15 seconds later the generator turns on.   We are spoiled now.


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> I know.
> It would've been like finding a needle in a haystack girlie.



not so-- take -- one street & make a right onto -------- st-- 
ur there--


----------



## luvs

pirate_girl said:


> I know.
> It would've been like finding a needle in a haystack girlie.



 nope, you make one left, then 1 right, then there's me!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I had cataract surgery on my good eye Monday.   Everythings stilll blurry so it will be a few days before I am able to read without using a magnifying glass. 

Jim


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> I had cataract surgery on my good eye Monday.   Everythings stilll blurry so it will be a few days before I am able to read without using a magnifying glass.
> 
> Jim


No fun at all, but amazing what they can do.  My dad about went blind due to cataract surgery.  I've had both of my eyes done with no issues.   The main thing I remember is the eye drops.  So many eye drops.   
One question Jim.  Why would you have surgery on your good eye?  Surgery should be on your bad eye.    
Best wishes for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> No fun at all, but amazing what they can do.  My dad about went blind due to cataract surgery.  I've had both of my eyes done with no issues.   The main thing I remember is the eye drops.  So many eye drops.
> One question Jim.  Why would you have surgery on your good eye?  Surgery should be on your bad eye.
> Best wishes for a quick and complete recovery.



4 types of drops!  Surgery was my right eye. Had a blood clot get loose about ten years ago that blocked the blood flow to my left eyes optic nerve. Havent been able see out of it since. 

,


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> I had cataract surgery on my good eye Monday. Everythings stilll blurry so it will be a few days before I am able to read without using a magnifying glass.
> 
> Jim


I had both eyes done back in 2015. Implanted artificial lenses. Went from almost blind to 20/10 vision overnight. Amazing.

I still cannot shoot straight. But, now at least, I can see the critter I missed get away.


----------



## Ross 650

I had both eyes done 2 years ago.  Easiest thing ever.  Took about 15 minutes per eye. I had scar tissue form on my right lens and had laser done on it.  That was even easier.  Sit with my chin in a Vblock and look straight ahead.  Heard 3 clicks from the laser and that was it.  My happiest time was when I went to the drivers license station and took the eye test and got the glasses restriction taken off my license.  Have a goodun!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I had cataract surgery on my good eye Monday.   Everythings stilll blurry so it will be a few days before I am able to read without using a magnifying glass.
> 
> Jim


There's our Jim!

Awww, rest up and get better soon so your eyeballs can see the forum.


I'm happier than I've ever been this morning.
Ty finally got that good woman!
Actually they've worked together for years, her being a dispatcher.
Always had a feeling he really dug her.
Mom.is.never.wrong.
Well, hardly ever.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got a rude awakening this morning when I brought the truck in for sway bar links. They went to put it on the hoist and the frame collapsed. That's right. A 2007 f150 with 220k kms on it and the frame is rotten. Unreal. So I hit the dealerships I trust and tried out a couple newer f150s. A 2016 and a 17. We shall see. Going back tomorrow to test a 2015 Silverado fully loaded. If I like it, it may follow me home based on price. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

After a sick day I finally got round to fixing the water well.  I told my wife that it was a 20 minute job that would probably take 2 hours.  Yup, it took 2 hours … in the rain.  Well, the gator was in the rain, I was in the well house.  

Got to visit the heart doctor tomorrow for a wellness check.  It'll take all day and now that I'm starting to feel better after the "grunge", I've got stuff to do.  I'm not sure what this heart doctor is going to tell me that I don't already know.  Ever since he put in the stint, everything is wide open and flowing.  Carotid arteries are good enough and I'm in no danger of a stroke unless the Cowboys lose to the Colts this week.  Once these doctors get their clutches in to you they don't want to let go!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I like my family doctor. He's very genuine and appears to really care about his patients. He's definitely not old school and just in it for the money. 

Today is going to be another busy day. I have the gym at nine, physio at 11. Then spend the afternoon truck shopping. Hopefully the frame on mine will hold up long enough to get a deal done on a new one. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## luvs

luv 2 of 4 of my docs-- & then there's my boots; 2 pairs-- they're docs, too-- shoes~~ boots~~


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Got a rude awakening this morning when I brought the truck in for sway bar links. They went to put it on the hoist and the frame collapsed. That's right. A 2007 f150 with 220k kms on it and the frame is rotten. Unreal. So I hit the dealerships I trust and tried out a couple newer f150s. A 2016 and a 17. We shall see. Going back tomorrow to test a 2015 Silverado fully loaded. If I like it, it may follow me home based on price.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



 
Do you undercoat your vehicles?   Sure seems like it would be worth it up there in the great white north.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to try to finish my Christmas shopping today.
Maddie wants Elf on the Shelf pajamas.
The list keeps growing 

Then work tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Do you undercoat your vehicles?   Sure seems like it would be worth it up there in the great white north.


No. Stupidity on my part. Lesson learned. That new liquid salt they use up here eats away at the metal. When the roads are like a river at -30 you know it's potent stuff they put down. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hidey-ho.
I have had a wonderful day finishing up the Christmas shopping.
Stopped to see the girls.
Maddie was with the other Grammy, but I got to see my Lainey.
Jeff is back in the burgh for the weekend.

Aubs, he's drinking growlers. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing major today.
Walking over for Sunday mass at 10:30.
Father Garand is nice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're at mass too.  They got the tree up at church. Then I have someone coming to look at my truck to buy it. Other than that it's a quiet Sunday. I already spent a couple of hours cleaning it out yesterday. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

TYPING INTO MY KEYBOARD ON THE FORUM....eh!

Today we have our annual Christmas Crossfire gathering. Usually we go the Our Lady of the Snows shrine for the light show. But it has become far too crowded for car clubs. So today is at a BBQ place in South St Louis.

Tonite I remove the scaffolding from the new staircase. Paint the steps white and lay temporary carpet in the dressing room. Christmas is coming soon so the oak wood treads and trim will have to wait 'ti the Holidayl company leaves.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Waiting for everything to be finalized for the new truck. Finished emptying the old one last night. How much crap does one person need to haul around with them?  Lol. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I've joined a walking group with two of the gals I work with.
It's power walking from one end of the city to the other.
It's a good thing, as I've gained a few lbs whilst my eating with wild abandon days in the burgh.

Weather is cooperating too.

Working tonight.


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob & I are going out to lunch with Dasha my Russian fencing student so that Dasha and my wife can meet each other.

Later this afternoon I will be heading up to O'Hare Airport to pick up my sister & nephew.  They will be in town through Dec 26.  My B-I-L will be flying in on a different flight.  They all will return to London on December 26th.  I believe the initial plan is for me to take them to my brother's house, where they will stay for a few days, then they will move to my until they return.

If traffic is light and I leave a bit early to get to the airport I may sneak over to the large BINNY'S liquor store in Oakbrook to check out their fine/rare bourbon collection and maybe even pick up a bottle.


----------



## pirate_girl

I should be sleeping right now, but wee hour coffee runs to Circle K prevent that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Made a run for the border this morning to pick up some Christmas presents for the kids.  Figured I'd give the ole ford one final ride across the border before trading her in tomorrow. Played a bit of guitar. This afternoon. Wrapped a couple of presents. 

Tomorrow is shaping up to be crazy. Get the kids off to school. Head over to the place where I had the scooter lift installed on the truck to get the wiring harness that powers the lift removed so I can trade the truck. Then head over to the dealership to sign a few papers and pick up the truck. Physio for me in the afternoon then an orthodontist appointment for one of the kids. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Made a run for the border this morning to pick up some Christmas presents for the kids. Figured I'd give the ole ford one final ride across the border before trading her in tomorrow. Played a bit of guitar. This afternoon. Wrapped a couple of presents.
> 
> Tomorrow is shaping up to be crazy. Get the kids off to school. Head over to the place where I had the scooter lift installed on the truck to get the wiring harness that powers the lift removed so I can trade the truck. Then head over to the dealership to sign a few papers and pick up the truck. Physio for me in the afternoon then an orthodontist appointment for one of the kids.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!




 Sounds like an extra dose of Geritol is in order for Tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Sounds like an extra dose of Geritol is in order for Tomorrow.



Wears me out just reading it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. It won't be that bad. I rested yesterday most of the day to get ready for today. Originally I had planned on going to the gym this morning. Dealing with the truck takes priority. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Meeting up with Jessi and Amanda again this afternoon for our brisk walk up and back to the end of Clinton.
Just found out one of our Christmas gatherings will be at Aimee's parents home on the 23rd.
That little lady ( her mother) cooks up a storm, and sings while she does it.
Can't wait to try the pernil and pasteles.

Working tonight.
We have the works gift swap Friday.
It was suggested stocking stuffers in stockings so I've got to put that together today or tomorrow.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Gonna pick up a trailer load of red oak I blocked up a while back . May drop a small load of wood at a neighbor’s ,if he is home . Then it’s get the house ready for Tina,Justin and Ms Rowan Elizabeth’s Christmas visit .


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a good night at work.
Marvin kept me company until 2am telling me about his 66 Olds Delta 88. 
I had down time so watched a bit of a Christmas jazz program that had been broadcast on NPR earlier in the evening.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No appointments today. Yay. Last minute Christmas shopping today. And shopping for a few cosmetic accessories for the truck. Like a hood deflector side window visors some good floor mats......

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Buying stuff!
 It's been a good year for us.

The wife told me I could have a new truck for Christmas.  The old one is a 1974 model.










*Mouse over to Zoom*

*We also bought a brand new lathe and mill for the shop.*

*THANK YOU DONALD TRUMP*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Buying stuff!
> It's been a good year for us.
> 
> The wife told me I could have a new truck for Christmas.  The old one is a 1974 model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mouse over to Zoom*
> 
> *We also bought a brand new lathe and mill for the shop.*
> 
> *THANK YOU DONALD TRUMP*



That’s neat!  Both you and Northern Redneck get trucks for Christmas!


----------



## pirate_girl

Been busy as hell.all.day!
Finally got to make dinner later than I normally do.
Aimee's cousin and her adorable Grandma are in Ohio now from Puerto Rico.
I wanna bring that little lady home with me.
She's too cute!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Had some sort of a stomach bug rear itself yesterday afternoon without warning. I felt fine in the morning then shortly after physio my guts began turning. I was in Walmart for the first time in months yesterday picking up some stocking stuffers for my wife when my stomach gurgled and rumbled. The rest, they say, is history. Lol. Now up at 3am with the same stomach cramps. I think my physiotherapist was a little aggressive with my abs yesterday doing some deep tissue massaging where I have the mesh holding everything together. He works mainly on the back and my abs every time I go. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Had some sort of a stomach bug rear itself yesterday afternoon without warning. I felt fine in the morning then shortly after physio my guts began turning. I was in Walmart for the first time in months yesterday picking up some stocking stuffers for my wife when my stomach gurgled and rumbled. The rest, they say, is history. Lol. Now up at 3am with the same stomach cramps. I think my physiotherapist was a little aggressive with my abs yesterday doing some deep tissue massaging where I have the mesh holding everything together. He works mainly on the back and my abs every time I go.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Hope you feel better


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, Brian.
I hope this moment finds you feeling better.
Today is flop day, then working tonight.
I've also got to work Christmas Eve.
Thankfully all the Christmas shopping is done!
Why are those elves on the shelf so hard to find??
Lol
Found two.
Little girl ones for Maddie and Elaina.
Whew!


----------



## tiredretired

Having guests over for a Christmas Dinner.  I have the prime rib coming up to room temperature before cooking later today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Excellent, Butch.
I don't have to do any cooking for the three places I'll be going.
Yay!


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Excellent, Butch.
> I don't have to do any cooking for the three places I'll be going.
> Yay!



Good for you, PG.  I will be cooking like a madman between today and then the kids and grandkids coming after that.  Gonna be busy as hell but fun.  Grandpa is usually the first one into bed at night.  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yawn. 1 dad on 3 hours sleep + 6 restless kids excited for Christmas and arguing and tantrums makes me want to go get a hotel room for some rest. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Having guests over for a Christmas Dinner. I have the prime rib coming up to room temperature before cooking later today.
> 
> View attachment 107979


In my SRT Crossfire, I can be there by noon tomorrow.  What time is dinner?


 Today we are putting final touches on some remodel work and then NO MORE until after Christmas.  

 Cathy bought some lawn deer decorations I have to assemble and a new rug goes down in the Living room.  Three loads of useless stuff goes to the Storage place for a month or two and we are ready for the holidays.

 Tonite we go to the ZOO with the grand kids for the Christmas light show.


----------



## pirate_girl

Christmas (and dinner) with Aimee's family was supposed to be this evening, but that got moved to tomorrow which means now I have to go there at 2pm, then to Ty's at 6, then I have to leave for work at 9:40. It's going to be a very busy Christmas Eve.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Christmas eve will be quiet for us. Supper at my aunt's house then hit the 7pm mass. My son is serving and my wife is in the choir.  I did the 5pm service last night. We had a baptism so it was a good crowd for our short service. 

Don't know what it is this year. I can't wait for the holidays to be done. We did a tree inside but not much else for decorations. Maybe the fact that stores started pushing Christmas down our throats in early September caused a lot of people to be sick of it by the time it's actually here. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Some fat guy in a red suit broke into our house last night and messed up the living room. He even had the nerve to eat all the cookies and drink all our milk. I didn't hear anything so I went outside to check and there were animal tracks on the roof. 

If you happen to see an older man with a  white beard and red suit in your neighborhood, please be careful. Looks like he's going door to door making the same mess in everyone's house. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	










Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

So!
I got to see my girls and give them their presents only after making several phone calls because their silly mother refused to take them to Ty's house because of his new lady and her kids being there.
Got it done! 

Aimee refused to go to her parents for dinner because of Veronica , her brothers ex. They have a history which I recall quite well.
We're going there this afternoon to eat leftovers and so I can have some of Sophie's pasteles.

The best part of Christmas Eve was getting through all the drama and going to work!
Merry Christmas! Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

Same guy came to my place. Left packages allover the living room. However,  nobody but me is awake .

 IT's 10:00 for crying out loud.  I want to open my presents!

 The whole house is asleep including the Dog and four cats.  Just me, my coffee and silence.

 Best Christmas morning ever!


----------



## Lenny

Went about 90 miles to have an early dinner at a niece's house with her dad, mom and husband.  Family is always fun!


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a gorgeous Puerto Rican dinner made by our lively and lovely Norma Sophia.
This lady never sits down!

Great evening I must say.
Her pasteles are to die for.
I liked the venison too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We did a Turkey dinner tonight. All presents are open. But all is not rosey and merry. Our youngest son is tiny to start with. He misses a meal and he's lethargic. Well, about a week ago he started looking run down and just sickly. Today he started throwing up lots and hasn't really eaten in two days. I had to leave our guests with the kids and drive him and my wife to the hospital tonight. They took blood did an ultrasound xrays etc. I'm waiting to hear the results but they suspect his appendix is bad. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Brian, what a day for that to happen.
He's in the best place right now.
Poor thing.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> We did a Turkey dinner tonight. All presents are open. But all is not rosey and merry. Our youngest son is tiny to start with. He misses a meal and he's lethargic. Well, about a week ago he started looking run down and just sickly. Today he started throwing up lots and hasn't really eaten in two days. I had to leave our guests with the kids and drive him and my wife to the hospital tonight. They took blood did an ultrasound xrays etc. I'm waiting to hear the results but they suspect his appendix is bad.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!




Brian, I’m so sorry. 

He’s way to young to be in the hospital. Hospitals are for us old folks. 

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks guys. Good news. It's not appendicitis. Not a flu. It's enlarged lymph nodes on his intestines causing flu like symptoms and also appendicitis. I just picked them up. They gave him meds to stop the vomiting along with some sugar products to boost his sugar levels. He's eating now. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks guys. Good news. It's not appendicitis. Not a flu. It's enlarged lymph nodes on his intestines causing flu like symptoms and also appendicitis. I just picked them up. They gave him meds to stop the vomiting along with some sugar products to boost his sugar levels. He's eating now.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks guys. Good news. It's not appendicitis. Not a flu. It's enlarged lymph nodes on his intestines causing flu like symptoms and also appendicitis. I just picked them up. They gave him meds to stop the vomiting along with some sugar products to boost his sugar levels. He's eating now.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


Good to hear Brian.  Christmas is not a day for kids to spend at hospital.

 Happy to hear he is better.


----------



## FrancSevin

Presents are all opened, Kids and grandkids fed.  Sat by our fireplace, burning the old oak we felled this summer, and just had family talk. The new granddaughter is a hoot.

 We had gotten our son a 40 caliber Henry brass plate lever action with the Hex barrel.  Smoothest action of any rifle I've ever seen. I've got a Remington model 94 and nice as that one is, it does no compare.

 He gave me a bottle of 21 year old Glen Fiddich.  Now there is _smooth _defined.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Survived another Christmas. Barely intact. Kids all seemed happy with their gifts. But they appreciate doing things for others. Even the act of bringing a simple plate of homemade cookies to firemen. It teaches them an appreciation for those who serve and protect us. It's definitely the highlight of my Christmas and something I look forward to every year. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Boxing Day morning to you!

Well, I found out this morning as of the beginning of the new year Ty is getting out of the towing business for now, and just working as a mechanic. No getting up in the middle of the night on dispatch.
7 years in a job that meant the world to him.

It'll be strictly 9-5 type job with a little OT now and then with weekends off.
The girls need him now more than ever.
I'm happy he's finally come to realize that.. and once again has a good woman by his side.


Here's a very happy little girl.
My Maddie


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I headed out bright and early for a quick trip to look for a new tv for the basement. The one we have now is 15 years old and the hdmi ports and av ports are intermittent. Time for a new one. I picked up a 45" smart tv for $299. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Recovering from Christmas.    Kids headed home early this morning and I  am heading to the grocery store to check for after Christmas deals on meats.  Other then that, a quiet day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm heading out to the garage to give the snowblower a once over. I haven't started it since the spring. It's an older 28" 10hp ariens. I need to make sure that it's ready for tomorrow's snow storm. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm heading out to the garage to give the snowblower a once over. I haven't started it since the spring. It's an older 28" 10hp ariens. I need to make sure that it's ready for tomorrow's snow storm.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



You guys have caught a break so far.  I have used my S-B about a half dozen times already.  Not lately though.  Been mostly rain last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've been hovering around the freezing mark for a month. No snow though. Barely enough to cover my ankles. I greased up and changed the oil. One pull and it fired up with fresh gas. I bought it used 18 years ago. Only money it's cost me was a new tire last year. I've never had the carb apart. Never used fuel stabilizer. And it hasn't given any problems. When we get a bigger house, we'll shop for a plow for the side by side. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The internal barometer just spiked. Wide awake at 4:30am with excruciating lower back pain. Too early for meds. Just have to tough it out a few more hours till relief. Our first actual winter storm is here. Predictions calling for a foot of snow. We shall see. So far we only have a couple inches. Our oldest son is heading west today with his mother for a week. They are driving 15 hours through the storm. I'll be a worried dad until they get there. Not for her sake but for my son. He's 14 and only sees her twice a year. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Wishing them a safe journey, Brian.

Looks like it's going to rain here most of the day, starting around noon.
I'm roasting a turkey today, doing a little shopping and laundry too.
I'm working Friday thru Sunday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Heading to Defiance shortly to see my babies.
It might be a while before I see them again.
Ty and the lady are going to be very busy, the girls are being shuffled around.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just came in from clearing the driveway again. I'm not talking about a couple inches either. I did it last night and it was a good 12" of heavy wet snow. Probably another 10" this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^^^ keep that up there!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. I don't mind the snow. I'd rather have snow than that damp crap we've had the past month. The snow takes the dampness out of the air and I feel better and can move around without as much pain. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't hate snow.
Just don't like it too much.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I always enjoyed being outside in the crisp winter air doing work. Clearing snow is enjoyable for me providing I have the right tools  

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Browsing the classifieds looking for deals on unwanted gifts. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good night at work.
Got a text at 8 this morning that my Aunt Margaret passed away on Christmas day and no one let us know until now?
So, Jeff is going to Terre Haute with my brother for the family.
I tried to get off work but it was such short notice.
Oh well, I expressed my condolences and memories on Facebook.
Wow...
As Grandma used to say " it makes a person want to say something".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry to hear that lollie. 

The temperature dropped to a balmy -25c here so I've just been hanging out all day indoors as my legs and feet are numb from doing the driveway yesterday. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Brian.
Then after all that news and sadness sank in, Jeff tells me the one pet parakeet died.
The blue one.
Kristen his fiancee is beside herself.
When it rains it pours.


----------



## FrancSevin

Last Night we went shopping for anew couch.  After a couple of stores we bought one "the one!" by Cathy's judgment and two matching chairs. After paying for them we were leaving the store when,,,,,

 Dayum, she saw another one.

 S o suggested we buy it instead but her idea was to put the other one in the lower level media room with those chairs and put the second one in the living room.

 All we had to do before Sunday delivery is remove the old furniture.

 I had forgotten how heavy the Sleeper couch was that we put in the loser level media room 25 years ago. The love seat had swing out footrests and was about as heavy as the couch.  And both somewhat exceeded the width of the stairway.  

 I removed the railings to give us more access and space.

 I rigged a 1X6 slide board to help get over the treads but, it still took four of us to maneuver the love seat up the stairs.  The sleeper couch was not only bigger but far heavier.  So I had to remove the mattress and spring base.

 It is now 6:30 PM and I am bushed.  We still have to remove the loveseat and couch from the living room.  All the old stuff will go over to Dad's old house.  Whomever flips that wreck will have to deal with the furniture.  pensive and well built they were formal overstuffed  designs from the early 80's. Extra Heavy, bulky and now thread bare.  Not worth giving to Goodwill.

 I swear, they were much lighter when Cathy and I carried them in 25 years ago

 Time for order in Pizza and a beer.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I don't envy you. Moving those hide a bed couches are a pain. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Flying high this morn on caffeine of the Colombian variety.
One more night to get through, then I'm off for 5 days.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to morning mass. Then out for lunch. Kids are getting back today. By tonight we'll be back up to 6 kids. For the past few days we've only had one at home. 

For the mostpart it's not bad. Just that 2 of our fosters create a lot of tension in the home.  Well, one of them does. He's being tested for fasd. So with that he has explosive outbursts for even the slightest things that upset him. But I say that two of the fosters create tension because they are a pkg deal. We can't just keep his younger sister and send him on his way. 

We have told the agency though that we can't keep them much longer. They started playing head games with him months ago telling him he is going back to mom after Christmas. For the past few weeks, his behavior has become unpredictable. Crying fits in his room for hours. And the other kids hear it. They keep asking when he's leaving. So we had to sit down and talk about what's best for everyone. And that's a new home for them. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Last nite, as I slept, Cathy gave me back my old computer desk and installed a new monitor that is twice the size of my old one.  The type size is also twice the size of before. So, now I can read what I type.  It might help with the type "O's" but is till cannot spell worth a dam.


----------



## Melensdad

Lovely Mrs Bob & Melen asked me to go shopping with them.  I should have shot myself in the head instead.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bahahaha. You fell for the classic "let's go shopping" scam that women use. I suppose you had to haul out your wallet too. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji39][emoji23]



Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Eating Chinese take out and wondering if I'll make it to midnight.
Not quite the party gal I once was, eh?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We took the kids to a new year party earlier  then came home to a quiet evening at home with a few drinks. Have a great new year everyone. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy New Year!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

New year. Same old aches and pains. Have a good one. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I did what I said that I was going to do.  I stayed up, watched the fireworks from Dallas on TV, drank a good single malt Scotch, wished my wife a Happy New Year and went to bed at 12:30.  Couldn't get to sleep.  Got back up and got in my chair and read a book.  OMG.  It's 03:30.  Went back to bed and slept late.  Didn't roll out of bed until 10:00.  Getting back to sleep at a reasonable time tonight will be tough.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going to chill all day.
I spoke with some friends this morning.
The usual, "so.. what's your new year's resolution?"
My answer is I don't have one in the way of losing weight, don't need to- those 30lbs are staying off, more or less.
Giving up smoking? Nope.
Committed to better health? Yep.
One day at a time into 2019 I say!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting at home today not doing much. Can't stand for long. Looking out the window watching my 95 year old neighbor out there shoveling snow at -32 Celsius windchill. Wishing I had enough strength in my back and legs to make it to the garage to change the oil on the snowblower. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Lovely Mrs Bob & Melen asked me to go shopping with them.  I should have shot myself in the head instead.



 . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahahaha. Love it. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

So much for chilling today.
Went to Aimee's mothers and helped take down the tree, pack away ornaments, lights from outside, etc..
She made us her wonderful ham and bean soup with corn cakes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our tree is coming down Saturday thankfully. I didn't get a whole lot done today. My lower back gave out about 5 steps away from the bed yesterday morning. Been laid up in the chair with a heating pad since then. So I spent part of the day researching the different types of forearm crutches available as I'm thinking of trying a pair instead of the canes to get around when I become incapacitated. The canes really help for support. But I don't need them all the time. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Slept about 4 hrs last night. Brought in the truck to get wired for the scooter lift. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll take my daily walk after lunch, then go to the one little antique shop I love, stop at the bagel shop, then head back for a thrilling afternoon of apartment cleaning.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Dragonfly Lady and I will be headed to the Ft Leavenworth commissary shortly to stock up on nonperishables and then over to the base pharmacy for meds.  All in all, a fun day.


----------



## Doc

Babysitting in Columbus for the next few days.   These two girls are growing up so fast, 7 and 9 now.   So they are doing crafts with grandma and I'm chauffeuring and cat napping.  Not bad duty.  LOL

Here they are coming out of the craft store.


----------



## Melensdad

Recovering from a head cold. 

Doing a little touch up work at our flip house. 

Packing for our trip to North Carolina to meet up with my Russian fencer Dasha so she can compete in a major national fencing tournament ... and hopefully do well enough on Friday & Saturday to attract some attention from college recruiters.  We leave for the airport late morning tomorrow, early afternoon flight and, assuming all flights are on time, our plane should land about 10 min before her’s touches down on the runway.


----------



## tiredretired

Suffering from a head cold.  Nasty one too.  Haircut bright and early then had to go to DMV to get my picture taken to renew my license for another 4 years.  

Taking life easy right now, it is cold as hell out and no need to be out in it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Recovering from a head cold.
> 
> Doing a little touch up work at our flip house.
> 
> Packing for our trip to North Carolina to meet up with my Russian fencer Dasha so she can compete in a major national fencing tournament ... and hopefully do well enough on Friday & Saturday to attract some attention from college recruiters.  We leave for the airport late morning tomorrow, early afternoon flight and, assuming all flights are on time, our plane should land about 10 min before her’s touches down on the runway.



Hope your trip for Dasha works out for her. 

Jim


----------



## EastTexFrank

What did I do today?  NOTHING!!!!

It started raining in the wee hours and it kept coming down all day.  It still hasn't stopped.  I did take the trash down to the front gate this morning but that's it.  I spent the rest of the day playing on the internet, reading and oh! … I did take a short nap.  

I also missed "Wings Wednesday" at Cowburners, our local BBQ place.  Darn, those things are good but not good enough to go out in the pouring rain and cold blustery weather in order to get them.  

I'm exhausted.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a whole lot going on today. No appointments. Waiting on a few accessories for the truck to arrive at the border. Saved a bundle ordering online even with duty and shipping factored in. Why spend $500 on stuff here when I can get it for $150 online?

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling  

Whatever it is, I got it.


----------



## FrancSevin

The holidays were intense for me and the missus. Not only the family stuff but cleaning up the house from months of construction living. Up at 6:00 and bed by midnite get old after a while. But everything looks great.  But at a cost. We are both exhausted.

Got home from work last night and fell asleep on the couch almost immediately. Slept thru until 6:00 this morning.


Wow! I guess I was tired.


Today is catchup on machinery repairs as we begin the new year. parts came in during the Holidays and my son has rejoined the company. So, I will be in mechanic mode for a few weeks. My favorite kind of work.

Today, we revive Obe One, our first machine we bought new and have had bought and sold at least three times over the last 40 years. It's been in moth balls for a couple of years. Not a museum piece but a good work horse. My favorite of all our lines. Like me it is old and a bit cranky, simple minded, not the fastest, but all mechanical and reliable as hell. And it is paid for.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Still raining.  Woke up at 7:00 and heard the rain coming down, rolled over and went back to sleep.  Crawled out of bed at almost 10:00.  I didn't want to sleep through lunch.  

I think that I'll go out to the shop this afternoon and piddle around for a few hours.  Maybe at least I won't feel as if I've totally wasted another day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Would you believe? It was -32 yesterday and today it's freaking raining!!!!! I have never seen it rain in January up here in northern Ontario. So picture 2 feet of slush everywhere. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling much better today.


----------



## Doc

You must've passed it on to me.   
Or I got the germs babysitting our grand girls.   Sore throat, head ache, achy.  Yuck.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> You must've passed it on to me.
> Or I got the germs babysitting our grand girls.   Sore throat, head ache, achy.  Yuck.



Feel better dear.

Mine was more of the upchuck and feel like dying variety.
Lol


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Feel better dear.
> 
> Mine was more of the upchuck and feel like dying variety.
> Lol



I hope its not the same thing Dragonfly Lady just had. Her biggest fear was that she might live!

Horrid bug.


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> I hope its not the same thing Dragonfly Lady just had. Her biggest fear was that she might live!
> 
> Horrid bug.


Yeah.
Mine looked like this.


----------



## FrancSevin

I had to drive to Springfield MO this morning to deliver a hot load by 7:00 AM. Left the house at 2:00 for the 200 plus mile trip.

Went to take my coat off will in motion and must have wiggled a bit in the lane. Next thing I see is red and blue lights behind me. Cop thought I was drunk. Had to do the perp walk.

All he could smell on my breath was the tooth paste as had just showered, shaved and brushed the ivories. As politely as I could, I volunteered for the breath test which for his sake I would have to fail. At which point he got the message. 

Nice kid just doing his job but one little lane wiggle????? GEEZ


----------



## Danang Sailor

Be careful with that oral hygiene, Franc.  As a shipmate discovered a few years back, many mouthwash products can cause you to fail a breathalyzer test!


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> Be careful with that oral hygiene, Franc. As a shipmate discovered a few years back, many mouthwash products can cause you to fail a breathalyzer test!


I only use toothpaste. But he seemed to think it was candy mints to hide my drinking. Fact is, I shouldn't have to worry about what a cop smells on my breath.  I don't drink and drive,,,; EVER!

I was more worried that he might have asked me to stand on one leg and touch my nose. That might have proven impossible.

 Foristell MO is known for pulling people for bogus over just so they can run a check on them for wants and warrants. I came back clean.  THAT should have ended the meeting right then and there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Was up EARLY getting the weekly grocery shopping done.
Now that I'm feeling shipshape again, I'll resume my walking program.
Found out today, my eldest Grandie used her Christmas money to buy future Mommy a new parakeet to replace Fairy.
She bought a yellow and green one this time, so it wouldn't remind her.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quite day but steady. The tree came down. All decorations are stored in the garage. Worked on the snowblower a bit. The auger and sheer pins are rusted solid. Waiting for the oldest boy to fly home from Saskatchewan. He spent a week there. I have to go to the church later to play guitar at the 5pm service. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

After a quiet 3 days in a row, the next two aren't looking too exiting either.  I promise to get back to work on Monday.  I honestly do promise.  

I've got some piddling planed for after lunch and then shut things down for football this afternoon and evening.  Same tomorrow.  

What an flurry of activity my life is.  I love it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like me. Lol. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Today is pretty well shot.  We've been cleaning up and putting Christmas away for the year. Met our new neighbors who wanted advice on a burning pit in their yard.  Not only did they get construction advice but I had some extra bricks in dad's back yard.

 Then I chopped wood with their 22 year old son who is just back from a stint in the Army.  Nice kid who plans to help me stand a big log up on Sunday for the wood carver to come by and  sculpt  three owls out of the branched  pieces. The piece weighs about 1200 lbs but when he is done it will only be about 350-450.  That's a lot of oak woodchips on the front lawn.  But the azaleas will love it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ended up being fairly busy. I went to play the 5pm service. Got home at 6. We had friends over for a game night. 

Tomorrow is shaping up to be fairly busy. Church in the morning and since it's epiphany, we're doing a potluck lunch. Afterwards I head over to a seniors home to play guitar at a short service. From there, who knows. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to mass this morn.
Talked to the kids about the wedding next year.
I guess they are going to rent a Lamborghini Huracan during their honeymoon in Vegas.
Vegas?? Alllrighty then!

Had face time with the babies and will go see them during the week.
Back to work tomorrow night.


----------



## rugerman

Back in the hospital , I fell a few days ago and had to call the fire department to help me get up , the next morning I got to the bathroom sat down on the toilet, could not get off. So they took me to the hospital. They think that it was due to being taken off my arthritis meds to help fight a infection in my dialysis access. But now I also have clots in both legs so I am on a heparin IV with couamdin on the side to dissolve the clots. My wife can not get me up and with my arthritis I ‘m not much help so I guess I will be here till I get my legs back.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Back in the hospital , I fell a few days ago and had to call the fire department to help me get up , the next morning I got to the bathroom sat down on the toilet, could not get off. So they took me to the hospital. They think that it was due to being taken off my arthritis meds to help fight a infection in my dialysis access. But now I also have clots in both legs so I am on a heparin IV with couamdin on the side to dissolve the clots. My wife can not get me up and with my arthritis I ‘m not much help so I guess I will be here till I get my legs back.



So sorry to hear of your troubles. Hope the clots clear up soon. 

Jim


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> So sorry to hear of your troubles. Hope the clots clear up soon.
> 
> Jim


I'll 2nd that.  Sounds horrible.   Best wishes for getting up and out of there soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

What Jim and Doc said, Ruger.
Healing thoughts going out to you dear.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Take care rugerman. I know how much it sucks being in the hospital with blood clots. I'll be praying for you. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Jeez Rugerman, you don't have to look far for troubles, do you?  

Squire, you are in my thoughts and prayers tonight and until you outta there and back home.  I promise.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yawn. Lovely. Our second snow day in as many weeks. Today WAS supposed to be the first day back to school for the kids. Basically all schools and buses within an 8hour drive are closed due to the storm. 

My body was telling me there was a storm coming. I was up till 4am. Fell asleep for 3hours. Up again. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I was up early walking down to the pastry shop.
Kinda blows the whole purpose of walking, doesn't it?

Nothing major going on today.
Back to playing nursey tonight.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Not doing a heck of a lot this A.M. ,as I am supposed to do a PET scan in the  morning . CAlled to verify the time ,and they had not scheduled it,even though I wa given a date and time ... Waiting to hear back from them . Makes one  wonder what else they have dropped through the cracks . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just came in from clearing snow. Had a bolt break that holds the tire and axle in place on the snowblower. Temperature is around the freezing mark so is was a foot of heavy wet snow that takes longer. What took me  1.5 hours the other day took me 4 hours today. I also did half of the neighbors  drive as he left for work this morning before the plow came and left a 3 ft bank. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
those pictures sure make me glad to be in South Texas!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I don't mind. I'd rather be outside in the crisp of winter than the smog of summer. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just came in from clearing snow. Had a bolt break that holds the tire and axle in place on the snowblower. Temperature is around the freezing mark so is was a foot of heavy wet snow that takes longer. What took me  1.5 hours the other day took me 4 hours today. I also did half of the neighbors  drive as he left for work this morning before the plow came and left a 3 ft bank.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Just looking at that white stuff makes my knees seize up and my neck and shoulders ache.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
what you folks who live that far North, call summer we call it winter down here.  I can handle the heat much better than cold!! Have a goodun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

As the jokes go up here.....Americans call in the national guard for a couple snowflakes, Canadians put on a jacket. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## luvs

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> what you folks who live that far North, call summer we call it winter down here. I can handle the heat much better than cold!! Have a goodun!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
 luv snow~~ despise summers--


----------



## pirate_girl

Finally going to get some freaking sleep!


----------



## Galvatron

New year new start, on my own again, will update where my crazy ideas take me.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Galvatron said:


> New year new start, on my own again, will update where my crazy ideas take me.



Maybe this time DON’T go where your crazy ideas take you. :th_lmao:

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## FrancSevin

Galvatron said:


> New year new start, on my own again, will update where my crazy ideas take me.



Sorry to hear things did not go well. You have friends here for support and the advice,,, well,,, it s free and worth every penny.


----------



## Galvatron

First up I'm thinking of working back in Royston, a dear town to me


----------



## pirate_girl

So happy this afternoon!
Got adequate rest.
Off to the races to make the most of what remains.

Later gang!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Slept a full 7hrs for the first time in weeks. So after the last week with 2 big dumps of snow, I decided to take a drive out to camp to check on things and shovel off the roof of the atv storage shed. It's one of those tarp garages. So any snow buildup is going to tear the thing to shreds. I got to use my new snowshoes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
looks like BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! Stay warm!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's super windy here at the moment.
We're under an advisory for 50mph gusts.
It's been warmish too for January.
That's all going to change tomorrow.
Grr!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> looks like BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! Stay warm!!!


It was actually pretty mild today. About -5 celcius. I'll take a bit of snow any day over hurricanes and tornadoes. Also that crap slush that hangs around during a melt and freeze cycle. That crap is the worst on the bones and muscles. I actually felt well enough to go snowshoeing a bit out at camp. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> As the jokes go up here.....Americans call in the national guard for a couple snowflakes, Canadians put on a jacket. [emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]
> 
> Canadian eh!!!




Those of us who are close enough to your neck of the woods know what's coming.
That said, I swear each and every year some in Ohio act like that first winter snow is a new thing.
They forget how to drive in it.
Come on now!
Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. They do the same thing up here. Every time it snows, the ditches are littered with vehicles. And those "new canadians" sporting towels around their heads can't drive $hit through a funnel. I'd be willing to bet that 90% of the transport accidents involve someone who just stepped off a plane from Saudi Arabia and was given a trucking license. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I've seen many Canadians down here driving on the interstates and the turnpikes.
Ontario plates usually.
I bet they're extremely nice people.
That's a joke here in Northern Ohio.
Well not really a joke, but often said that those Canadians are too damn nice.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I'm off to Facebook land.
To catch up with what I've missed and to steal good toons from Dennis and the still active conservative feeds.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Well, I'm off to Facebook land.
> To catch up with what I've missed and to steal good toons from Dennis and the still active conservative feeds.



I spend too much time there for the same reasons....jokes and political stuff.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I think we all do. I bounce from here to Facebook to Ebay or local classifieds then back here. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

After I check in here morning and night I usually check in at 2 other boards I'm active on.  That usually takes less than 30 minutes.  No Facebook, no Twitter, no Ebay or anywhere else.  Sometimes I feel all alone.  Not really.  I'm usually too busy with other stuff.

Today, while I was outside checking out the RV and filling up the DEF tank, I heard some horrendous barking.  I got my dogs inside and went round back to see what was causing the commotion.  A pack of 12 or 15 dogs went streaking down the near side of our lake, barking and baying their heads off.  They all had collars on.  It was obvious that they were a hunting pack.  Then on the opposite side of the lake I see this hog at a flat out gallop.  Darn, they're quick.  The dogs had turned the end of the lake and were starting back up the far side.  The pig jumped in to the lake and swam along the shore for about 100 feet and then came back onshore and took off down the backside of the dam.  The dogs reached the point where the pig went in the water and bunched up looking for the scent.  It took 2 or 3 minutes for them to figured it out and they took off again but those few minutes were all the pig needed to get away.  I don't feel quite so bad about being outsmarted by the hogs that were tearing our place up.  I heard the dogs again about an hour later but they were miles away this time.  I got in the Gator and drove down to find the guys that were running the dogs.  Nice guys, I knew one of them, but I did ask them to give me a call next time before they let the dogs loose so I could get mine inside.  One of mine is extremely territorial and she doesn't like anyone or anything in her "space".  Unfortunately she thinks the whole property is her "space".  When she heard those hunting dogs her hackles came up all the way from her neck to her tail.  She was ready to rumble.  

All in all, an interesting day.


----------



## Doc

I have never heard of a herd of hunting dogs that large.  Course I've only been rabbit hunting with up to three dogs.   Never hog huntin.   Interesting.   Those hogs are big and mean.


----------



## Doc

I have never heard of a herd of hunting dogs that large.  Course I've only been rabbit hunting with up to three dogs.   Never hog huntin.   Interesting.   Those hogs are big and mean.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to Defiance after breakfast to see my babies. 
It's very windy out there and even snowed a little.
My son Jeff found a dead bald eagle along the side of the road.
I guess the sheriff stayed until fish and wildlife came to get it.
From there I've been told it goes to a place where it is respectfully disposed of/buried.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quiet day for a change. Went to the gym at 9. Then physiotherapy at 10:20. I had thoughts of going out window shopping but that's as far as it got. My back is done after the past couple days. Pork tenderloin and perogies are cooking. Just waiting for the troop to come filtering in. Playing some guitar while I wait. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hope you took a picture of your dinner to share, Brian.
I'm going to work in 2 hrs.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Forgot a picture. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Our biggest customer called again this morning. Once more he was out of product. Dayam!!!. 


  Another road trip to Springfield MO.  His business is booming beyond their expectations or plans. I accused him of a "Manufactured Crisis." 


 But, I loaded up the minivan and headed south.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> But, I loaded up the minivan and headed south.



Remember to remove your jacket before you get in the vehicle this time.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> I have never heard of a herd of hunting dogs that large.  Course I've only been rabbit hunting with up to three dogs.   Never hog huntin.   Interesting.   Those hogs are big and mean.



They can be.  The one they were chasing was medium/small, I'd guess it was in the 120# to140# range.  I've seen them about 400#.  In fact I missed one that size completely at about 120 yards.  I guess that I got "hog fever" and pulled the shot.  However I got close enough to send him scampering for cover.  He was moving fast enough that I never got a second shot.  Never saw him again.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Remember to remove your jacket before you get in the vehicle this time.


:th_lmao:


----------



## luvs

dinner & medical stuff-- me & my bab (meower, btw)-- we're taking a nap-- guys, she is so ornery~~ she send me this glimpse--


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Heading down to Pittsburgh to get my PET scan results . Afterthat ,I have no idea what I’ll get up to .


----------



## pirate_girl

Good luck with it, John.
I need to get some sleep soon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing exciting today. It's -21c. Made a dump run. Going for lunch with a pretty lady aka my lovely wife. Then an occupational therapy appointment. The in laws are coming for dinner. It's her 75th birthday.  Then the usual shuttling kids to extracurricular activities. Yes, we're busy most nights of the week. I usually stay home dealing with the household things while she drives kids to their activities ie cadets, scouts, youth group. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Cleaning my wood burners.  Going well below zero over the next 3-4 days.  

Other then that, not a damn thing.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's looking pretty dark and cloudy outside.  It could well rain.  I've had 20 sacks of top soil in the back of the truck since before Christmas to fill the last of the hog holes.  I may tackle that this afternoon.  Also the hedges are looking a bit on the straggly side so I need to trim those.  The back deck needs blowing off as it is covered in pine needles.  That should keep me busy for the next couple of days if it doesn't rain.  No sense in rushing these things.


----------



## pirate_girl

I slept this afternoon, and now it's thrown the whole day off! Lol

I'm bummed to hear about Jerry.
He sure has been there for me as an ear during the past year.


----------



## luvs

fixing my desk & medical pot--


----------



## luvs

nixon said:


> Good Morning ! Heading down to Pittsburgh to get my PET scan results . Afterthat ,I have no idea what I’ll get up to .



if u went to UPMC, brilliant guy-- meh, be well; stay well~~


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to St. Auggie's and lit a candle for our Jerry, then spent some time on my knees in front of the blessed Mother.

Just got back after a skip to the fancy schmancy place for a piece of quiche.

I guess some parts of Ohio are going to get measurable snow this weekend, but it's supposed to be more in the counties to our south. 
Hmm, we'll see about that.


----------



## nixon

luvs said:


> if u went to UPMC, brilliant guy-- meh, be well; stay well~~



Nope , West Penn in Bloomfield . Thanks for the well wishes . 
Scan came out good . So,still in remission .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Scan came out good . So,still in remission .


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Went to St. Auggie's and lit a candle for our Jerry, then spent some time on my knees in front of the blessed Mother.
> 
> Just got back after a skip to the fancy schmancy place for a piece of quiche.
> 
> I guess some parts of Ohio are going to get measurable snow this weekend, but it's supposed to be more in the counties to our south.
> Hmm, we'll see about that.




You guys shouldn't be getting anything today. I sent everyone home at 1:00 PM.  I have to wait for a truck line to pick up a load for Cassville MO.

We are gonna get slammed here in St Louis. up to 12" 25 miles east, west, south, or north of us,, less than 4.0" Everybody else from here to West Virginia,,,;1"-2"


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much happening here. Couple of appointments. My back is still out of commission so I spent part of the day napping in the living room. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We tried dry needling on my back today at physio along with the usual muscle manipulation only as a test. I thought that would be worth a shot as it's been worse lately. Think I may be sleeping in the living room tonight. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! About as far as I have gotten today is enjoying the heat fromthe wood stove ,having some coffee ,and contemplating loading the wood racks on the porches . 
Enjoy your Satuday !


----------



## pirate_girl

Good morning John, et al lol
I'm running pretty good this morning for having worked all night.
It's the weekend so who needs sleep?


Oh, I'll be waiting for the snow to arrive this afternoon.
1 inch
2-4
All the predictions are flying around.
I guess it's gonna snow..


----------



## pirate_girl

So I braved the snow and got KFC for dinner.
Let it fly!
I'm staying home tonight.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Good morning John, et al lol
> I'm running pretty good this morning for having worked all night.
> It's the weekend so who needs sleep?
> 
> 
> Oh, I'll be waiting for the snow to arrive this afternoon.
> 1 inch
> 2-4
> All the predictions are flying around.
> I guess it's gonna snow..



We got 10.0" so far. St Louis was locked down last nite with virtually ALL of the interstate system closed. A good many folk spent the nite in their cars stuck on I-44 and I-70. We came home a 4:00PM right behind a gang of four snow plows all the way fro Wentzville MO to our usual exit and a quick 1.5 mile run home. 

South of us is getting rain today and their snow will melt until nightfall. Then comes the black ice.

Had to shovel the drive today because new furniture is arriving Sunday. Otherwise I would have left it to melt on it's own by Monday afternoon.

 After two years of using the family room for storage whilst we remodeled the master bath and our bedroom, we get to play pool and watch a big screen TV. Started a fire in the fireplace with Oak from the big tree.  Nice!

Cathy finally got the big screen TV sorted so we are watching the Jumanji movie. I didn't really care for the first one with Robin Williams. But popcorn is hot and buttered, the corn chips and salsa are on the table so,,,;we shall see


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> So I braved the snow and got KFC for dinner.
> Let it fly!
> I'm staying home tonight.
> View attachment 108612


Bucket 'o grease. Lol. I only eat fast food about once a year just to remind my guts why I don't. 

Quiet day of rest today. The rest was so I'd have enough strength in my back to make my way to the church to play the 5pm service. There's 4 of us in our band normally. Today, I was going solo though I enlisted my wife's help with the overheads. I picked the music played guitar and sang. Now we're going out on a date. [emoji7]

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Looking at the radar future cast, this isn't going to clear out until around 11 tonight.

I heard there was an accident/roll over on the SR 18/15 split in Defiance county.
Thank God Ty isn't out doing the wrecker work any longer.
It's been siren city here for the last few hrs.
Expect that will be the case throughout the night.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took my lovely wife out for supper.  Ribs so tender they fall off the bone. Mmmmmm

Now home relaxing watching live PD. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I watched Samson vs The Vampire Women on MST3K.
Lol
Jeff and the Ladies are coming up later for another trip to the Chinese buffet.
Yay!


----------



## FrancSevin

The weather situation was so bad last Friday the wife left her car at work and we drove home together in mine. had to go back today to get it in Wentzville.  14" on top of her minivan fro, the front grill to the back hatch. 2" was frozen crust on top.

 I had to cut it off in 12X12 blocks. Took about an hour to get it cleaned off and then dig it out of the drifts left by the snow plow.  Needless to say I'm sooooo done with winter!


----------



## pirate_girl

Hong Kong buffet sucked tonight.
The end.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the legion with the scouts this morning to help clear tables at their monthly buffet breakfast. They served 290 people in 3 hours. That's a lot of plates to clear and wash. 

Been sitting at home immobile the rest of the day with my back burning and legs pretty much useless. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Hong Kong buffet sucked tonight.
> The end.


Cathy and the kids went to Panda Express tonite. I  stayed home and did some smoked Brisket in Daddy Ray's BBQ sauce with waffle fries.

 Apparently the same problem here with Chinese Cuisine.  By the time they got home they were again hungry and I had to share.


----------



## pirate_girl

We should have gone to Ninja for thai and sushi.
For it being over $8 a head, all I had was sesame green beans, fried shrimp, crab rangoon and rice.
1 trip.
Half the stuff looked like it had been sitting all day.
Blahh.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Half the stuff looked like it had been sitting all day.
> Blahh.



And that's the reason my wife hates all Far Eastern buffets.  That and the fact that 2/3 of the dishes are chicken and she doesn't eat chicken.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good morning boys and girls.
There's a freezing frost advisory with chilly for willy temps moving in.

Yesterday I discovered the bottom element in the oven had gone bad, had building manager in to have a look.
New one installed today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the border yesterday to pick up some truck accessories yesterday. Side window vents and a chrome hood deflector. Got them home and quickly decided they were going back. Getting a 2" suspension leveling kit installed on the truck this morning.  It'll raise the front 2".  Ford in all their wisdom decided that an f150 shouldn't have much more clearance on their front end than a Honda civic. That is totally impractical when you live in the north with snow banks and ice chunks 2 ft high. That plastic valance underneath the front wouldn't survive. It also helps with ice buildup in the wheel wells. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a quiet night at work.
The snow started just as I was leaving this morning.
On the agenda today, not a lot.
The plows haven't been out much as it's not going to stop anytime soon.

I believe 3pm?
Meanwhile, I'm chillin with my pancake brunch.
Thick and fluffy!
The pancake, not me.


----------



## Melensdad

Just finished plowing out the driveways from last nights snow.  

Sat down with some hot tea, looked out the window and noticed it started snowing again.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Storm came through last light about midnight.  It was wild and wooly for about an hour.  Got up this morning and went to work the monthly Rotary recycling in Walmart's carpark. It was really busy being it was the first one since Christmas.  It was bitterly cold and the wind was howling straight out of the north.  I was glad when they decided to call it a day.  I came home and thawed out.  I think that's it for today.  I'm going to snuggle up with a blanket and let the world go its own way.


----------



## FrancSevin

Hunkering down for a winter cold snap. Chopped about twenty logs for the two fireplaces.

We should get 4.0" of the white stuff but then some ice and cold. If the power goes out we have those two heat sources and a small generator for fans and lights.

 I am assuming those are your legs in the photo Lollie...; NICE!


----------



## pirate_girl

Baby it's cold outside!


Neighbour's car wouldn't start this morning, so she asked if I could give her a ride out to the Campbell's Soup plant.
Funny, SR 110 was clearer than the streets in town.
I nearly slid through a set of traffic lights. eeek!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did the gym this morning. Then went to sign papers at the lawyers to start the process of selling one of my rentals. I had posted a while back about my step son from my first marriage. Since he moved back, he's kept in contact with me as his bio dad is about as useful as tits on a nun and his mother isn't much better. He's been doing good for himself and has a full time job and new truck but was renting a place and the owner is selling it out from under him. So he's buying one of my rentals. He grew up there. 

After all that, I had a footcare nurse come by to take care of my feet as I can't bend over to do it myself. My back has been worse lately and is causing loss of feeling in my feet. I saw my family doctor yesterday. He suspects a herniated disc in my lower back is pinching a nerve and may require surgery to repair. Here we go again.  Hopefully they can do something about it that won't leave me paralyzed from the waste down. As it is I'm having a hard time standing using two canes. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Today started at 32F  Went down all day from there.


 The sculptor finished the Owl tree carving today.  Now he has to flame it and put on a sealer.  Then I have to move it to a stable foundation.  He left a lot of wood on the piece so it still weighs over 800 lbs.

 Pictures when I figure out how.

 Next, he will be doing a tree with Raccoons on it.  Four babies and mom.

 Waiting for warmer weather.


----------



## pirate_girl

Watching Allen West live on FB until it's work time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Better day today. Still very tender so I'm resting my back as much as possible. Only one appointment out of the house for one of the kids. Then a meeting with our adoption worker to discuss the progress on our adoption of our foster daughter. 

Planning another trip to the border in the next few days. It's a pd day tomorrow for the kids. So weekend plans start today 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cancel that. Bent over to pick something up. Felt my lower back pop. Now my back is burning and I can't feel my feet. Sitting with a heating pad on and my feet elevated the rest of the night. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## road squawker

pirate_girl said:


> ... edit....
> There's a freezing frost advisory with chilly for willy temps moving in...




 chilly for willy  

Freudian slip?


----------



## pirate_girl

Counting down the minutes before I go play night nursey.
Hope it goes by fast.
Last night seemed to drag.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No gym this morning as I'm still down for the count. It's a PD day for school. So I'm home with 4 kids. 2 went for a visit last night. One has exams today. The rest have a day off. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

None the worse for wear after working last night.
It's fairly quiet all the time.
That's a good thing.
Freezing cold outside and windy.
Next week, we're entering the -30/-40 range.
Yuk!


----------



## FrancSevin

When the loggers placed the 5,000 lb tree trunk on my trailer it wasn't well secured. I have to move it to the center before I can haul it 250 miles to the saw mill where a friend will plank it into commercial table and bar tops.

I've been waiting for a weather window but today is my last chance as he needs it tomorrow. After rolling it to safe position, I will then need to secure the load with bunking and chains. All in this freezing freakin' cold. If not I will be dealing with it on the side of I-44 in this freakin' cold.


I'm done with cold. Every time I see the TV ads for Paradise Island Atlantis or "Jamaica Sandles," I think about just going there on a one way ticket. My luck the wife will want to go also and I will have to just look, not touch, all those pretty, warm, bodies on the beach.


----------



## Melensdad

I’m at the doctor. Sore throat, ear ache, persistent cough.  Was treated 2 weeks ago. It’s back!!!   Figured I would not wait until I get a fever and other complications before getting back for my tune up & oil change... or at least some meds? 

Just had chest X-rays to (hopefully) confirm I don’t have pneumonia. Already had a throat swab to check for strep throat.  

So just sitting and waiting for th doctor to get back here with me and give me results of the x-ray. 

Illinois State fencing championship is tomorrow and I’d prefer to not lose my voice again, especially when I need it to help the kids during bouts.


----------



## tiredretired

Painting a caboose. Then applying the graphics.  A small one.  N Scale.


----------



## Melensdad

Different antibiotics.
Steroids.
Cough meds.
Inhaler.

So apparently it was good that I went into the doctor 





TiredRetired said:


> Painting a caboose. Then applying the graphics.  A small one.  N Scale.



I used to have N scale.

Switched to Markin Maxi/1 Scale stuff ... now its all in boxes in the basement.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> Different antibiotics.
> Steroids.
> Cough meds.
> Inhaler.
> 
> So apparently it was good that I went into the doctor



Glad you got meds. 



> I used to have N scale.
> 
> Switched to Markin Maxi/1 Scale stuff ... now its all in boxes in the basement.



My HO is also boxed up in the basement.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good that you got meds to take care of it Bob. 

I'm freezing my a$$ off up here. -29 with a -40 windchill. My family doctor apparently referred me to a nerve specialist. Every time I stand more than a minute I lose feelings in both legs and feet. Been pretty much on bedrest for days other than physio. I was just there. He did a bunch of dry needling in my lower back. Helped a bunch. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Going in at 9:40 again tonight, then I get 4 days off.
Yay!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Good that you got meds to take care of it Bob.
> 
> I'm freezing my a$$ off up here. -29 with a -40 windchill. My family doctor apparently referred me to a nerve specialist. Every time I stand more than a minute I lose feelings in both legs and feet. Been pretty much on bedrest for days other than physio. I was just there. He did a bunch of dry needling in my lower back. Helped a bunch.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



You're making feel bad for complaining about 7 Degrees F here .


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Good that you got meds to take care of it Bob.
> 
> I'm freezing my a$$ off up here. -29 with a -40 windchill. My family doctor apparently referred me to a nerve specialist. Every time I stand more than a minute I lose feelings in both legs and feet. Been pretty much on bedrest for days other than physio. I was just there. He did a bunch of dry needling in my lower back. Helped a bunch.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


Celcius I hope!


----------



## Lenny

I've been making calls and sending emails on helping set up two meetings with the Iowa governor.  One for Veterans and one Tea Party meeting.  The secretary of state honors a Veteran every month.  So far I don't see any female Veterans, so we have two in mind here in the Council Bluffs area.  We want to incorporate that in with the Veteran meeting with Governor Kim Reynolds.

In a few minutes I'm heading out to pick up a lady I've been dating and go to a bar.  I quit drinking about a year an a half ago so I'll be her designated driver.  We always have a good time.  We're thinking about joining the Fraternal Order of Eagles tomorrow evening.


----------



## tiredretired

Doc said:


> Celcius I hope!



At -40 its the same.  So.....the old boy is freezing his ass off.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Ross 650

Well it is cold down here in South Texas.  I just checked and it is 56.  Anything below 70 is considered cold.  Hang in there guys and gals, spring will be here soon.  Have a goodun!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ross 650 said:


> Well it is cold down here in South Texas.  I just checked and it is 56.  Anything below 70 is considered cold.  Hang in there guys and gals, spring will be here soon.  Have a goodun!!



You're further south than I am.  It's in the mid 40s here in East Texas.  Damn. that's cold enough.  I'm just about over my cold and should hopefully be back to as normal as I can be by next week.  I seem to have caught every friggin' bug going around this winter.  Shit, I'm tired of it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yes. Celcius. No matter. -40 is cold for either celcius or Fahrenheit. Same thing today. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

No minus temps here until next Wednesday, then it's going to be the worst cold snap we've felt around Ohio for quite some time. 

Right now I'm still alert and buzzing, waiting for the 3am coffee fix to subside.
My plan today is to sleep, whenever that happens.


----------



## tiredretired

Went to a Right to Life Rally at the State Capitol this morning. Cold as hell, but not as cold as a liberal's heart.

I wore my Make Life Great Again ball cap.  Yeah, baby, I was stylin'.  

The turnout is growing every year.  Everyone talking about that.  

A hot dog vendor giving free hot dogs to all pregnant women.  I left my wig and pillow at home.  Damn it.  :th_lmao:


----------



## tiredretired

Finished my N Scale Caboose this afternoon.  Painted it yesterday, today installed the graphics, window glass and .4 ounces of weight.  

She is ready to roll.  If I had trackage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks great. I enjoy model railroads. When we get a bigger place and the kids are moved out, I'd like to get a model train. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Looks great. I enjoy model railroads. When we get a bigger place and the kids are moved out, I'd like to get a model train.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Thanx.  You should be pleased to know the Central Vermont was a subsidiary of Canadi*a*n National.  Or Canadi*e*n National depending on which side of the box car you are looking at.  True story.  :th_lmao:


----------



## waybomb

Speaking of choo-choos, I picked this up yesterday off of CL.
60 bucks


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to mass this morning.
It snowed again last night, but just an inch or less.
Spent time on Facebook last night having a great time with my brother and other family members exchanging old family photos.
I got two that shocked me.
Daddy as an entry level squid in the canoe club, my brother said it was in the Philippines.
Daddy's the one on the right with the cig in hand.
Then one of all of us kids with Mommy.
Circa 1973.
Wow, the memories.
An old friend commented, you all look pissed.
No, Dad probably said stand still!
Front and center! Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I skipped mass this morning. Hey. I braved the cold yesterday to play the 5pm service. It was a small crowd. I imagine today will be too. 

So far I've spent the morning watching the rolex 24 hrs at Daytona. Mostly a $hit show  wreckfest in the rain. 

It's cold. Warmed up to -31 Celsius.  The vehicles aren't happy about it. Blew a power steering hose last night in the Yukon. It's sitting in the driveway till I can get it into a shop. Normally I would change it myself but not in those cold temperatures. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
I just checked and it is a sunny 70 here.  Sorry for you Northern friends.  Hang in there, it will warm up there a little later. Have a goodun!!!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

uh, -1F here according to my weather station

warms up tomorrow

then drops down to a predicted -15 to -20F on Tuesday/Wednesday



I skipped church service today.  After coming home from the fencing tournament yesterday I started having kidney pain (like another kidney stone) so spent much of the night last night awake, drinking fluids, and peeing!  Overslept this morning, mild pain but better.  I don't think it will be a real problem but it will be a bit of an issue until I'm sure it has passed.


Working on travel plans.  Trying to take my Russian girl fencer to San Fransisco to visit the Stanford University campus, meet the fencing team, have an interview with the coach.  The fly south to LA to fence in a national event in Anaheim.  And at the same time coordinate all that with Melen so that she can fly out and meet us for a couple days in southern California


----------



## tiredretired

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> I just checked and it is a sunny 70 here.  Sorry for you Northern friends.  Hang in there, it will warm up there a little later. Have a goodun!!!!!!!



You suck, you know that?


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy TR,
yep, you got that right.  Just sucking up that sun and warmth!! Have a goodun!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy TR,
> yep, you got that right.  Just sucking up that sun and warmth!! Have a goodun!!!!!!!


https://youtu.be/Gbg7BdJzZ_4

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Lenny

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> I just checked and it is a sunny 70 here.  Sorry for you Northern friends.  Hang in there, it will warm up there a little later. Have a goodun!!!!!!!




Remember that in the Summer when it's 75 degrees here with a nice breeze and it's hotter than a ten-pecker billy goat there!


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> https://youtu.be/Gbg7BdJzZ_4
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Son, you have a way with words!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Well, all the busses are cancelled again today because it's -43. I had to drive my wife to work this morning as her vehicle blew a power steering hose in this cold on Saturday. Hopefully I can get it in this morning for repairs. 

But in reality, I would rather deal with the cold any day vs tornadoes and hurricanes. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

47F this morning.
 -9( by Tuesday.  WOW>

 I'm putting the Bermuda shorts back in the bottom drawer.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, they're already talking school cancellations for tomorrow because of coming snow (4-6?), then Wednesday the cold burst that's the talk of the town.
Today, I've not a lot to do.
Might go to see the grandies this afternoon.
Maddie asked for Nana yesterday.
Ty let her facetime with me, then she cried when I told her bye bye, see you soon baby.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I just tried driving the Yukon to the garage. After boosting it to get it started, I topped up the power steering fluid and attempted to drive to the garage. The pump is seized. Armstrong steering wasn't enough to turn the steering wheel. Waiting for CAA to see if it can be towed to the garage. 

Edit
I guess we aren't the only ones with vehicle problems in this cold. I called 8 different towing companies. They are all booked solid for today. So we booked a rental until we can get it fixed. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a quiet day so far.
An hour ago I started watching a docudrama on the the Patty Hearst/SLA thing from the 70s.
Good show, had to stop because I started to doze off lol
I'm going out to din din this evening with Ty, his new lady and all 4 kids combined.
Should be fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had a rough night which turned into a very long tiring rough day of sitting on my a$$ doing sfa. I did manage to wash some laundry. Tomorrow is shaping up to be the same thing as today. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

I was just guest coaching Saber at another area school.  I coach there periodically.  They had a "snow day" today so the coach opened the school early and stayed late.  

I came to guest coach Saber.  Another mutual friend was there as guest coach for Foil.  Total of 3 coaches and a trainer, which worked out well.

Had a great practice overall.  Got to spend a lot of individual time with several of the kids.  It was really productive.  I think the kids really learned *and I had a lot of fun*.  I was there for 3.5 hours, so I had plenty of time to do private/semi-private training and still work with a good number of students.


----------



## Lenny

The fitness center for a short workout and then physical therapy for my arthritis.  Then a meeting with two state reps and a state senator about enacting a law here in Iowa.  The lady I've been dating and I joined the Eagles Club (FOE) so we will end up there this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a grand meal and good time at Sweetwater last night.
All 7 of us.
My grandbabies, particularly Maddie was very well behaved.
Higher temps today. 21f for the high.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was pretty early but it's starting to cloud over now.  The temp is in the 60s though.  I could get something done today but I can't get to my work clothes.  The painters are back there and have everything covered and shut off.  That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.  Since I can't go work outside I think that I'll head to "Cowburners" for lunch, come home and a nap might be in order.

Have another funeral to attend tomorrow.  I seem to spend a lot of time at funerals lately.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lenny said:


> The fitness center for a short workout and then physical therapy for my arthritis.  Then a meeting with two state reps and a state senator about enacting a law here in Iowa.  The lady I've been dating and I joined the Eagles Club (FOE) so we will end up there this evening.


Sounds like my morning. Gym then physio. Then meetings this afternoon with our foster care workers. And since it's Friday the kids are all scattered going to the after school program at the boys and girls club and going for visits. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

My fitness center is a 39" Oak stump in the back yard. Left from the big Pin Oak we had to bring down last fall. I have five stacks of limbs cut at 14" to 16" I need to split. Each stack measures 4 feet high by 8 feet long.

That sucker was massive.

This week end will be up near 60F. The Owl sculpture is done and must be moved from the front yard up to the house. At 8 feet high and 39 " at the base, it weighs about 800 lbs. I still haven't yet figured how I'm gonna do it.

However, the sawdust surrounds the work in a 10 foot circle and is about 6 inches deep on the lawn and decking. I have to clear that up. The eight foot by eight foot temporary deck needs to be removed as well.  I may build a 3/4"plywood deck ramp and use a pallet jack to lift and move it up the hill.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> My fitness center is a 39" Oak stump in the back yard. Left from the big Pin Oak we had to bring down last fall. I have five stacks of limbs cut at 14" to 16" I need to split. Each stack measures 4 feet high by 8 feet long.
> 
> That sucker was massive.
> 
> This week end will be up near 60F. The Owl sculpture is done and must be moved from the front yard up to the house. At 8 feet high and 39 " at the base, it weighs about 800 lbs. I still haven't yet figured how I'm gonna do it.
> 
> However, the sawdust surrounds the work in a 10 foot circle and is about 6 inches deep on the lawn and decking. I have to clear that up. The eight foot by eight foot temporary deck needs to be removed as well.  I may build a 3/4"plywood deck ramp and use a pallet jack to lift and move it up the hill.



With all the stuff that you do I don't know how you can get bye without a tractor and front end loader.


----------



## tiredretired

Moved snow that drifted into the driveway after last nights high winds.  Moved some firewood into the wood room.  Spent over an hour on hold with the USPS over a lost package.  

I then took a nap for over an hour.  Didn't enjoy the USPS part of the day very much, but who would?


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> With all the stuff that you do I don't know how you can get bye without a tractor and front end loader.



Actually,I own one. A Ford 8N with an excellent bucket front loader. It currently resides in Dayville CT. I also own a 560 Case Bull dozer that sits on my ranch in Ava MO. And you are right, either would be handy in St Peter's MO right now. I live on a 1/3 acre city lot and the HOA won't let me park the tractor there. Even when I was using it to work on the community park in the subdivision.

Let me add, I own two forklifts neither of which could travel over the grass to move the artwork. Both are 13 miles from my house.

Perhaps this post should be in the "Doing it wrong" thread.

All that said, if those little Egyptians could build the Pyramids and the Sphynx, I can move 800 lbs of oak 20 feet.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Actually,I own one. A Ford 8N with an excellent bucket front loader. It currently resides in Dayville CT. I also own a 560 Case Bull dozer that sits on my ranch in Ava MO. And you are right, either would be handy in St Peter's MO right now. I live on a 1/3 acre city lot and the HOA won't let me park the tractor there. Even when I was using it to work on the community park in the subdivision.
> 
> Let me add, I own two forklifts neither of which could travel over the grass to move the artwork. Both are 13 miles from my house.
> 
> Perhaps this post should be in the "Doing it wrong" thread.
> 
> All that said, if those little Egyptians could build the Pyramids and the Sphynx, I can move 800 lbs of oak 20 feet.



LOL

I know exactly what you mean.  We have a farm about 6 miles away from the house and it doesn't matter which one I'm working at, the best piece of equipment for the job that I'm doing is always at the other place.  It's frustrating as hell.  You either make do with what you have on hand or spend half a day hitching up trailers, loading and transporting equipment, etc. 

I hate to point out that you are only one little Egyptian and they were a mob of thousands.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> LOL
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. We have a farm about 6 miles away from the house and it doesn't matter which one I'm working at, the best piece of equipment for the job that I'm doing is always at the other place. It's frustrating as hell. You either make do with what you have on hand or spend half a day hitching up trailers, loading and transporting equipment, etc.
> 
> I hate to point out that you are only one little Egyptian and they were a mob of thousands.



Yeah, but I gots me a college educatun. That makes me eggstra spechil.


Besides, I'm only 72.

I should have taken a video of three guys and two gals lifting the 12 foot log vertical. Pulleys, ropes, and hutzpah.  But, I was one of the guys.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

4 hrs sleep last night. I barely moved half the day so I'd have enough energy and strength to go play the 5pm service. It was great. The first time in a few months when the whole band was there. Plus, we had a former band member who moved away two years ago back to join us. And as it finally warmed up a bit we had a good crowd out. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been playing Scrabble for the last couple hours with 2 Hispanics and 1 Puerto Rican.
They speak Spanish the entire time, then argue over the correct spelling of "oyster".
That's where I come in.

It's been a good day.
Stuffed my face with pizza and wings too.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Spent the morning lazily getting ready for a friend's funeral this afternoon.  

Went to the visitation, memorial service and the graveside service.  He was a pilot and formation flyer among other things. During the graveside service his friends flew "the missing man formation" over the graveyard in their Bonanzas.  Let's just say that was poignant.  I know that I had a tear in my eye.  Then back to his hanger for food and drinks.  

As funerals go this one wasn't too bad.  It was more a celebration of his long life.  We still came home feeling a little depressed though.  He left a hole in a lot of people's lives.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to mass this morning, then out for breakfast after.
The rest of the day will take it's own course.


----------



## tiredretired

Quiet day on the home front.  Church later this morning, then come home and watch Punisher on Netflix.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'll be blowing leaves and pine needles off the decks, walkways and driveway this afternoon.  That should take me up to the Super Bowl.  I'm not terribly interested but it is the Super Bowl.  Besides it's a great excuse to drink a few beers and pig out on "nibbles".  My wife is in the kitchen at this moment prepping stuff.  Jeez, I didn't know that she had invited half the town over, especially with the house torn up the way it is right now.  That's a lot of food but I'll give it my best shot.


----------



## pirate_girl

Geez!
I forgot all about this being Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a whole lot today. I skipped church this morning as it's the annual vestry meeting today. I had no interest in getting involved with the politics there. We've gone from an extreme cold warning to a snowfall warning. So I went out to shovel the roof of the truck camper. It was sitting with close to 2 feet of snow on it in the backyard.

Oh, what's the superbowl? Couldn't care less. Just a bunch of overpaid black guys beating each other up over a ball. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh, what's the superbowl? Couldn't care less. Just a bunch of overpaid black guys beating each other up over a ball.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh, what's the superbowl? Couldn't care less. Just a bunch of overpaid black guys beating each other up over a ball.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!




About the same as I feel about a bunch of overpaid white guys freezing their asses off, beating each other up with CLUBS while whacking the shit out a little, hard, black rubber thingy that never hurt anybody.  It's all in your perspective.  They just need to give Stanley back his cup and save themselves a lot of effort … and bruises … and teeth.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I agree with you there. Not a hockey fan either. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ok so I did watch Gladys Knight do a great job with our national anthem.
There was a shot of our troops watching from someplace, the crowd roared with applause.
Then the Thunderbirds flew over.
Didn't see any kneeling.

I'll check back for the half time show


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I agree with you there. *Not a hockey fan either. *
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Hey watch that shit.  That is sacrilege talk up here, dude.  My Vermont Cats are in ninth place in Hockey East so I have been very quiet this year.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tom Brady playing like he's afraid to move for crying out loud.
Half time show...
 Zzzzzz!!


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Tom Brady playing like he's afraid to move for crying out loud.
> Half time show...
> Zzzzzz!!



Brady pulls it out though and wins again.  Liberals hate the Patriots as the owner is a Trump supporter.  In that regard, I am glad the Pats won.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Probably gonna de-salt the vehicles this morning ,being as it’ll get into the mid- fifties ,and sunny . Just gotta get some motivation . . .


----------



## Lenny

TiredRetired said:


> Brady pulls it out though and wins again.  Liberals hate the Patriots as the owner is a Trump supporter.  In that regard, I am glad the Pats won.



Same here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I really didn't care who won.  I was leaning towards the Rams but only by a degree or two.  I quite enjoyed the game.  Defensive battles are a rarity in today's NFL.  It was semi-exiting waiting to see who would actually complete a pass.  Only kidding.  I totally skipped the half-time show.  I ate a lot and didn't drink too much.  Define "too Much"?  I had three beers.  

All in all, it wasn't too memorable.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been on the phone with numero uno son who is sick as a dog, running a high temp (102)
and at the same time waiting for word of birth of a grandbird.
Ariel is pacing in her cage with a bulging butt about to lay an egg.
My life, you can't make it up.


----------



## Lenny

EastTexFrank said:


> I really didn't care who won.  I was leaning towards the Rams but only by a degree or two.  I quite enjoyed the game.  Defensive battles are a rarity in today's NFL.  It was semi-exiting waiting to see who would actually complete a pass.  Only kidding.  I totally skipped the half-time show.  I ate a lot and didn't drink too much.  Define "too Much"?  I had three beers.
> 
> All in all, it wasn't too memorable.



I don't have much interest in football.  It was a political thing with me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good night at work.
Superman spent the night in the hospital on drips with a nasty case of influenza B.
He is to be discharged today.
Whew!
I was very worried about him.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I didn't get done what I wanted to do yesterday which was piddle around outside and start clearing up after winter.  It was a really nice day.  Instead my wife asked me to move the old washer and drier out of the house.  The were the under the counter type that we installed 22 years ago and they haven't been used since I built her the laundry room about 5 years ago.  Got it done but by the time I was finished and got everything tidied up, the work day was about over.  In the grand scheme of things they are going to be replaced by two under the counter refrigerators.  Don't ask!!!!  I'm trying to stay as far away from this renovation as possible.  

Today is overcast, damp and drizzly.  I think it is a piddling on the internet kind of day.  I may go out to the shop later and find something to do.


----------



## tiredretired

Finished my Federal Income Tax return about an hour ago.  I will review it with a fresh head and get it mailed in.  I do them the old fashioned way on paper and mail them.  

Tomorrow, the State Return.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Finished my Federal Income Tax return about an hour ago. I will review it with a fresh head and get it mailed in. I do them the old fashioned way on paper and mail them.
> 
> Tomorrow, the State Return.




 I do then the old fashion way as well. The wife figger's 'em and I just blindly sign it.  And always on April 15th.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I let my wife do the taxes. After all, she does work for the CRA (IRS for you sutherners). 

I cleared the driveway after yesterday's snowfall. We ended up with 4" of the white stuff. Then did some work in the garage for an hour. This afternoon it was time for the dentist for me and one of the kids. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

ahh yes, the super bowl snooze.   I turned it on and caught the coin flip and then Gladys Knight do a great job on the National Anthem.    Then I watched a little of the first quarter, saw NE miss a field goal, then make one.   Yawn.  I turned it off but did record it for commercials and the half time show.   I have yet to see a new creative funny commercial (I didn't view any of the 2nd half).  But the half time show, what a snooze.   Worse than the game.  The only good thing I can say about it is Maroon 5 did not give in to the groups that pressured them to kneel for Colin Kaepernick's cause.    

I heard a commentator say yesterday that Adam Levine (the Maroon 5 lead singer who took his shirt off) acts like a guy who spends a lot of time prepping in front of a mirror.    I agree.


----------



## luvs

avoiding anyone that mentions that game-- we were so close~~


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a rainy night, with fog hanging still.
I'll take my daily walk soon.
Sonny boy is feeling much better, the egg sits in a house nest in the big birdie cage, number 2 son former tow boy wants to get back into it at the urging of his lady love.
I'm happy, because I know that's where his heart is.

The grandbabies are super happy and growing like weeds.


----------



## tiredretired

Haircut this morning, coffee at the diner, then finished up the income taxes and got them mailed.  Then I took a nap.  

Oh, called the doctor and got a colonoscopy scheduled for Feb. 18. That's gonna be fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Preparing for another dumping of snow tomorrow. You guys in Colorado can keep all that crap down there. Most of our winter storms come up out of Colorado. 

I did the gym this morning then went for coffee with the crew from my program. Physio at 1. Finally sent one of our foster kids to a new home. What a fiasco that was. Anyways, he's gone. Should be a more relaxed atmosphere at home. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Danang Sailor

The Plan:  Drive to Ft. Leavenworth to pick up drugs and do a major grocery restock at the commissary.
The Reality:  Have a cuppa and go back to bed for a few hours then find out if KS-DOT has managed to de-ice the highways so the planned trip doesn't end up resembling Donner #2.

We have had sleet and freezing drizzle since around noon yesterday, the roads are slick, and the weather ducks are saying we can expect intermittent periods of the same for the rest of the morning - or longer  .

I grew up driving on snow and can handle it quite well, thank you.  But _ice_?  Even tracked vehicles can have problems there.


----------



## FrancSevin

Danang Sailor said:


> The Plan: Drive to Ft. Leavenworth to pick up drugs and do a major grocery restock at the commissary.
> The Reality: Have a cuppa and go back to bed for a few hours then find out if KS-DOT has managed to de-ice the highways so the planned trip doesn't end up resembling Donner #2.
> 
> We have had sleet and freezing drizzle since around noon yesterday, the roads are slick, and the weather ducks are saying we can expect intermittent periods of the same for the rest of the morning - or longer .
> 
> I grew up driving on snow and can handle it quite well, thank you. But _ice_? Even tracked vehicles can have problems there.


I would appear you guys will enjoy that condition all day today.

We had cold rain hit us at 5:35 this morning. High winds and lightning.
I couldn't sleep at all last night (reason unknown) so I headed in early today. Glad I did because the rain and wind outside right now is horrendous. But, so far, no ice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Happy morning to y'all. It's a balmy -16 Celsius up here in the sticks. Light snowflakes falling. But it's supposed to get nasty this afternoon. The weatherman says   15 to 25 cms. Enough with the snow already. I'm running out of place to put it. I have absolutely nothing planned for today. So I may venture out before the snow gets nasty to pick up a few things for projects in the garage. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

You all are talking snow and ice.
It's rain here.
Flood warnings for all the surrounding rivers, thunder etc..


----------



## tiredretired

Ice last night here too and ice again for today, then turning to rain.   Lots of cars off the roads last night and they are predicting the same conditions for tonight. 

I am staying close to the fort and watch a few episodes of the Punisher on Netflix.  I love that show.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yesterday was an interesting day.

Met my wife in town for lunch.  She said that a friend of ours, a jeweler, is having a 60% off closing down sale that "we" need to check out.  It shows just how much profit there is in jewelry.  Long story short, I ended up buying her a ring for our upcoming 40th anniversary.  It occurred to me that it was my anniversary too so I should get a present as well.  I headed to the gun store.  I ended up with a Springfield XD Mod 2 with 4" barrel in 9mm.  Brought it home, field stripped it and gave it and the mags a quick clean and wipe down.  Next stage, load the magazines.  I don't think so.  That magazine spring is so strong I can hardly get any ammo in the darned things.  I went looking for my Uplula magazine loader.  Off and on that took the rest of the day and most of the night.  I obviously put it somewhere "safe", so safe I couldn't find it again.  I'd hunt for it, sit down and think of any other possible hiding place, get up and tear something else apart.  Eventually, at 11 o'clock at night I found the sucker jammed down behind the spare computer in the office.  What the hell was it doing there?  How the hell did I ever think of looking there?  I was that desperate!!!  

This morning's plan is to head back in to the gun store and get another couple of magazine loaders.  I reckon that if I store all three of them in different places I should at least be able to find one when I need it.  

I'm going to load those mags and let them sit a while and see if they ease up.  It's raining and the temperature is dropping and I have nothing else to do.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> You all are talking snow and ice.
> 
> It's rain here.
> 
> Flood warnings for all the surrounding rivers, thunder etc..


Free snowman. Needs some assembly. Must be picked up. [emoji39]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I've been busy out in the garage after a trip to home depot. A friend of ours had picked up an antique rocking chair that required a bit of work on the back cushion to support it. So I picked up some wood strapping and installed it. Then I got to work on a wood model truck for my daughter's scouts model car rally. Every year the Cubs and scouts build and race wood cars and transport trucks down a wooden track similar to a soapbox derby but on a smaller scale. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

No thanks to the snow.



This is the Maumee this morning as it runs through Defiance.
That bridge, The Clinton St. Bridge- is the main thoroughfare to get from one end of town to the other.
They begin tearing it down soon to build a new one.
The peeps in Defi are losing their minds.
I would too.
It's a 4 mile trip going two back alternate routes.
What about emergency vehicles?


----------



## Imold

Staying warm inside and letting the Blizzard blow bye then it’s snow clean up time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Here's Ariel's egg.
It should hatch in about 10 days or so.
Not sure if she's even sitting on it because they've been handling it.



Quiet Friday for me, then working tonight.


----------



## tiredretired

Cooking up a batch or Corn Chowder.  Cold weather coming and the chowder will hit the spot.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been digging in the old photos again.
Daddy, not sure if he was aboard ship there or on leave.
And me on the day of my pinning.
The cap came off for the picture.
Couldn't mess up that 80s doooo.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been on the go since I got up at 6am. Let the dogs out. Made a sammich for the lovely missus to take to work. Made 2 more for the kiddies. Got them up and fed then headed out at -20 to snowblow the drive. When the kids went to school, I headed to the gym. Normally there's 25 or so people there. Today there was 6. Now at physio then home to finish the driveway and sneak in a nap before a meeting this afternoon with our adoption worker. We have kids going everywhere after school for the weekend so I have to organize that mess. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Imold said:


> Staying warm inside and letting the Blizzard blow bye then it’s snow clean up time.



Same here except for the part about the snow but it did get down below freezing at the house last night.  The dogs weren't too impressed this morning.  They didn't linger too long … outside, did their business and straight back to the door to get inside.  I was thankful.  

I've got a bunch of stuff to do but it's all outside and I'm not going out there until it's at least in the 60s.  My wife still has weeks of work left directing the tearing apart of the house and I'm sitting around smiling because I don't have to do any of it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Long day here.
Went grocery shopping, then a trip to Defiance to see Superman and number 1 grandbug.
Ty is loving being back to towing.
First call was to Toledo, then several others.
Everyone is doing well.
Stopped by the dam to check out the flooded Maumee.
Still half frozen in some spots.
Jeff got brave and walked out on it only to have me screeching at him to get off that ice RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob had planned to be out of town so I made plans with Dasha and one of my other fencing girls to take them to an advanced fencing club in Chicago.  

Of course Mrs_Bob's plans fell through but I had already committed to the kids to take them up to the club so she sat home while I spent the better part of the day with the girls.  After fencing ended at 2:30pm we took the coach, who is one of my friends, out to lunch before heading home.  

Dasha picked a Ukrainian restaurant.  So we all went there.  Uh, not great food.  Some of it was familiar to my Eastern European Polish/Slovak tastes but some of it was pretty crappy!  Oh well.  It was a fun lunch anyway, 2 old guys with 2 17-year old girls, people probably wondered WTF but I felt very grandfatherly 

I made it home in time for dinner and a movie


----------



## EastTexFrank

By the time I rolled out of bed this morning it had warmed up to freezing.  Right after that the rain started.  Just a light rain/drizzle but it lasted all day.  We almost made it to 40°F but not quite.  My day was spent inside doing nothing exciting.  I did help my wife to move some furniture but that was it.  Oh!!  I did change a light bulb.  When changing a light bulb is the highlight of your day, you're leading a pretty sad life.  Sorry to sat that tomorrow isn't looking any more productive than today.  I'm getting really bored with this crap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went for breakfast with my wife and oldest son. Watched a bit of nascar on tv. Didn't do a whole lot during the day yesterday. Then went to play the 5pm service. Rushed home for a quick supper then put on my scout uniform and headed to Canadian tire with my son for the annual fundraiser event for scouts. Stood inside the exit doors trying to sell popcorn and get donations. Got home by 10pm. Watched the arca race at Daytona and went to bed. 

This morning I'm off to the kakabeka legion with the scouts to do the pancake breakfast cleanup we do monthly. They also donate to the troop. This afternoon I'm scheduled for another shift at Canadian tire. Busy weekend. 

Somewhere in there I have to shovel snow off the roof of the covered deck. Tomorrow is a trip to camp for snow removal. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going to the 10:30 mass at St. Auggie's.
Aimee wants me to go to St. Caspar's in Wauseon sometime as she said it's very conservative and Marian.

I'll take my walk today too.
Got steaks marinating for dinner tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cancel that. I did the legion breakfast this morning. We had 8 scouts there on clean up. Not an easy task keeping 8 young teenagers motivated for 3 hours. They served close to 300 people in 3 hours. I came home with the plan to rest a couple hours before going to Canadian tire to stand there for 2 hours panhandling for donations. Then my loving wife reminded me that the roof covering the deck needed to be shoveled. She volunteered to take my place at the store. So I changed and headed out to shovel. It's not bad as we have a 20ft long shovel for doing rooftops in the winter.  It only took me an hour to do the whole thing. 10x20 ft. It's those plastic corrugated roofing panels. Any more snow and it would have collapsed.

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Yesterday was an interesting day.
> 
> Met my wife in town for lunch. She said that a friend of ours, a jeweler, is having a 60% off closing down sale that "we" need to check out. It shows just how much profit there is in jewelry. Long story short, I ended up buying her a ring for our upcoming 40th anniversary. It occurred to me that it was my anniversary too so I should get a present as well. I headed to the gun store. I ended up with a Springfield XD Mod 2 with 4" barrel in 9mm. Brought it home, field stripped it and gave it and the mags a quick clean and wipe down. Next stage, load the magazines. I don't think so. That magazine spring is so strong I can hardly get any ammo in the darned things. I went looking for my Uplula magazine loader. Off and on that took the rest of the day and most of the night. I obviously put it somewhere "safe", so safe I couldn't find it again. I'd hunt for it, sit down and think of any other possible hiding place, get up and tear something else apart. Eventually, at 11 o'clock at night I found the sucker jammed down behind the spare computer in the office. What the hell was it doing there? How the hell did I ever think of looking there? I was that desperate!!!
> 
> This morning's plan is to head back in to the gun store and get another couple of magazine loaders. I reckon that if I store all three of them in different places I should at least be able to find one when I need it.
> 
> I'm going to load those mags and let them sit a while and see if they ease up. It's raining and the temperature is dropping and I have nothing else to do.



I use the same logic for carpentry tools. I have more hammers in stock than the local LOWE'S. And yet, when I need one, none can be located.

 Same thing with measuring tapes and carpenter's squares.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm doing all I cannot to fall down this morning.  Everything is covered in ice.  So nothing outside except trips to the Truck with trash bags.

 Six altogether.  My wife and I used to be alone and generate one or two a Month.   Kids and cats make a lot of trash.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Been digging in the old photos again.
> Daddy, not sure if he was aboard ship there or on leave.
> And me on the day of my pinning.
> The cap came off for the picture.
> Couldn't mess up that 80s doooo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109913
> 
> View attachment 109914




 Based on the two photos, he is definitely your dad.  Same eyes, same look in 'em.


----------



## Melensdad

Shoveled a path for the dogs.  Still snowing so it will probably happen a second time.

Making Korean short ribs for dinner in the Instant Pot.  After cooking they go under the broiler to brown up a bit.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Based on the two photos, he is definitely your dad.  Same eyes, same look in 'em.



Yeeeup!
I was Daddy's girl. 

We're getting a very wet snow.
3 inches they say.
Ty has already been to Sidney for a crazy 22 car accident because of.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm Schick today wif my Grandson's gold.

 Bedtime asth soon asth wirk ith ober.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Now on the third day of mist, drizzle and light rain.  I'm bored.  At least it warmed up enough so it isn't freezing.  The weeds out there are loving it.  I can't fill the last of the hog holes.  I can't take stuff to the dump because the back of the truck is filled with dirt to fill the hog holes.  My life has just come to a dead halt.


----------



## pirate_girl

We had an ice storm here last night.
Woke up to everything in a glaze.
They've cleared the roads.
Some of the surrounding counties have been without power because of trees falling into the lines.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fighting a cold. Cough cough. Had foster parent training this morning. Came home for a nap. Now at the dentist with one of the kiddies. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Drying to git ober my gold.

On my second bottle of Nyquil.

 Ibf I good sell snot I 'd be which.  But it'snot

 Id's gold outsibe, I'm gold.....

3:30 today I'mb oudda here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feel better soon Francis.


----------



## Bamby

FrancSevin said:


> Drying to git ober my gold.
> 
> On my second bottle of Nyquil.
> 
> Ibf I good sell snot I 'd be which.  But it'snot
> 
> Id's gold outsibe, I'm gold.....
> 
> 3:30 today I'mb oudda here.



Man I stumbled around and got a laugh out of your post
 You seriously need to retire your spellchecker. And here's you feeling better soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

We are now back to super high winds.
45mph sounds horrible slamming against the windows.
Can't wait for Spring.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Nothing!!!  I'm bored!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Nothing!!!  I'm bored!!!!



I hope I can say that today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ended up being a busy day. I started with the usual morning routine followed by the gym for an hour then physio. At some point I discovered the 4x4 wasn't fully engaging on the truck. It wouldn't go into 2wd either. I figure it's a vacuum line. So I dropped it off at the dealership. They gave me a rental while they look at it. I got basically the same truck as mine for a rental but not as nice. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


> Man I stumbled around and got a laugh out of your post
> You seriously need to retire your spellchecker. And here's you feeling better soon.


 
 My spellchecker went schizoid with those two posts.


 I'm better today.  Still sneezing  and coughing.
But I can breathe,,,; sorta.

 My dad's Monte Carlo blew a head gasket Monday.  Not worth the cost of fixing.  But one of the kids at the garage said he could use a good beater.  So I'm stopping by tonite to clean the vehicle out and turnover the title.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ow my gawdth. Mummy. I don't feel goodth. I'm thick. My nothe ith awl stuffeded up. I gots me a coldth. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got up this morning and the sky was overcast with a few breaks in the clouds.  The temperature was nice, heading towards 70°F.  Step outside and the freekin' wind is blowing a gale.  So, I'm back to "doing nothing and bored".  

The installers are here putting in the new kitchen appliances.  I think that I'm going to find something to do outside.  I can't stand this.


----------



## pirate_girl

Much warmer today, nearing 50°.
Busy morning, getting stuff done.
Making a London broil tonight with vegs and Yorkshire puds n gravy.
If the puds fail, I'll hang myself.


Not really!


----------



## pirate_girl

They didn't fail.
I still got it.


----------



## Lenny

To the gym, then delivered a Valentine Day present to my girlfriend's house, then shower, lunch, erands, met with some staff at the Methodist hospital with another Veteran to put together a Veterans resource flyer, then to supper at Texas Roadhouse with some friends and to the bar in about 15 minutes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thtill thick. Ugh. Went through a whole box of tissues today. Sitting here watching the duals at Daytona and hoping the second race is more exciting than the first. The only passing occurred in the pits. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally get to sit down for more than 10 minutes. Gym this morning. Then home to start clearing another 4 inches of snow. I got it half done before heading to an appointment.  Then home to finish the driveway followed by another appointment. After which I came home to clean up and went out for supper with my wife and oldest son. Busy day. But I like like staying active 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

We sent everyone home a noon. Snow started almost immediately after.

We left at 3:00 for the 15 minute commute home. Took two hours. And we called it lucky.

A high stack of split firewood will be consumed this weekend along with coffees, popcorn and a few books I got for Christmas. And the wife winked her "let's snuggle" look. 

It's been a while since I've seen that.

Hot Dayum.

 Gotta find my vitamins and SUPER beet drink.


----------



## pirate_girl

It took me half the day to recover from working last night.
Oh, I'm gonna be a Grandmother again.


----------



## norscaner

Congrats  on being the new addition.  No greater gift than grandchildren


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Gonna be running saws and making a few brush piles today . We’ve had a couple of ice storms ,and it’s brought down a lot of trees . Today’s weather is 22-32 clouds clearing and no wind ,And ,the ground is frozen . So I can actually get into where I have to cut,and drag without being in a bog and creating more work .


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> Congrats  on being the new addition.  No greater gift than grandchildren



You got that right.
They bring you back down to earth and test your patience and sanity.
Lol
This will be my son Ty and the Lady Madalyn's production.
ETA - mid October.


----------



## Melensdad

Pretty much the same thing as yesterday and tomorrow.  

Junior Olympics are going on in Denver.  I'm home.  But I have a vested interest in 6 of the students that are there.  So I am sitting and watching the "LIVE FEED" on my computer.  

*Mateo*, one of my Marian kids competed yesterday in CADET MEN'S SABER.  It was his first exposure to a national event.  Going in I knew he would get slaughtered.  He did.  No surprise.  His whole family went out with high hopes, I tried to lower expectations.  

*Lexi* and *Chrissi* both compete today in JUNIOR WOMEN'S SABER.  Chrissi is there for the fun of it, she is unrated and ranked near the bottom of the field.  Lexi is an E rated varsity college fencer and I trained her from day 1.  She is not good enough to move up very high but will do better than Chrissi.  Both have their families out there and both realistic in their hopes and both will have fun.  Both have been there before so they know what it will be like.

*Dom* competes in CADET MEN'S EPEE, while *Lebyron* & *Kevin* compete in JUNIOR MEN'S SABER tomorrow.  Dom is actually pretty good, has a C rating, but this is a whole never level of competition for him.  Both Kevin & Lebyron are E rated.  Both are there for the competition but neither will do very well.  I think this is Kevin's 3rd Junior Olympics game.  Dom and Lebyron will experience their first.

The competition at this level of an event is so far above our high school conference that when our kids go into the Junior Olympics they are wide eyed and when they come out they feel bloodied and battered.  Kevin, Chrissi and Lexi have all been to the JO's before.  They understand what they are up against.  They are realistic.  They will have fun.  Dom will see a new world and may actually do better than any of the others.  

This is actually the perfect competition for Dasha to attend ... except it is only open to citizens of the USA.  She would do very well here.  Maybe a medal.  Maybe not.  But she would do well.

Other than watching the live feed, I'm trying to do some things around the house during the breaks in the action.  


Pre-bout photos of Mateo, Lexi & Chrissi


----------



## tiredretired

Today is the day I do the prep work for my Colonoscopy tomorrow.  I just ate the light breakfast they told me to eat and now waiting to take the first bottle of cleansing agent.  

Gonna be a fun day I can tell.  Glad I stocked up on the Charmin.


----------



## Doc

TiredRetired said:


> Today is the day I do the prep work for my Colonoscopy tomorrow.  I just ate the light breakfast they told me to eat and now waiting to take the first bottle of cleansing agent.
> 
> Gonna be a fun day I can tell.  Glad I stocked up on the Charmin.


For my first colonoscopy I thought I can't eat again till after the procedure so I better load up.  So I did.  OMG what an idiot I am.   
Once you start drinking that prep you don't want to eat.  It is the farthest thing from your mind.   2nd time I did as recommended and ate light and the prep was still not fun but was not near as bad.  What goes in must come out.  The less in the easier on you.   LOL   Good luck with the procedure TR!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, Butch. Good luck with the procedure.

I was going to attend church this morning, but sleep called more than the Lord.

Today I'll visit the sons and grandkids.
Jeff is coming back after a wild weekend in West Virginia.
I guess the bird isn't nesting on her eggs since last Friday, according to a friend who stayed in his apartment.
So.. probably no birdies hatching this week as we'd hoped.
Elaina has been asking for Nana.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Yes, Butch. Good luck with the procedure.
> 
> I was going to attend church this morning, but sleep called more than the Lord.
> 
> Today I'll visit the sons and grandkids.
> Jeff is coming back after a wild weekend in West Virginia.
> I guess the bird isn't nesting on her eggs since last Friday, according to a friend who stayed in his apartment.
> So.. probably no birdies hatching this week as we'd hoped.
> Elaina has been asking for Nana.



Thank you.  I took my bottle of Magnesium Citrate at 11:00.  That is some foul stuff right there, but I took it the Irish way with a shot of Jack Daniels.  Just kidding of course.  Waiting patiently for the fun to begin.  At 5:00 I need to mix a 14 oz bottle of Miralax with a half gallon of non colored GatorAde.  That should be a charmer.  I detest that damn sugar water Gatorade as it is.    Then for dessert I need to pop two Dulcolax tablets.   Ahhh, shit.  No pun intended.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> For my first colonoscopy I thought I can't eat again till after the procedure so I better load up.  So I did.  OMG what an idiot I am!!!



OMG yes you were an idiot!


TR have fun tomorrow.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> OMG yes you were an idiot!
> 
> 
> TR have fun tomorrow.



 Thanx.  You mean tomorrow is going to be even more fun then today?  :th_lmao:

I just mixed up the concoction of Miralax and GatorAde. Sick bastard who dreamt that up.  I start that ordeal at 4:00 drinking a quart in an hour.  Then I have a reprieve until 8:00 when I get to do it again.  I may have to move the TV into the downstairs bath which I am well on the way of making inhospitable.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the afternoon watching local ice racing on the shore of lake superior with the sleeping giant in the background. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Lenny

Tomorrow (Monday) a few of us have a meeting with the Iowa Governor to talk about getting a Veteran court in the Council Bluffs area and how to help homeless Veterans.  About 10 inches of snow on the ground but the roads should be okay....130 miles each way.


----------



## pirate_girl

We had a slight dusting of snow here.
Nothing to get worked up over.

Here's Superman with the ugly hairless cat, Cleo.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm heading to geraldton today to check on my rentals. One is due to be sold closing April 1st. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I stayed up fairly late last night finishing up a 5 part documentary on the Menendez murders.
Seems like that all happened just yesterday.

Nothing planned today that is thrilling.
Unless you consider laundry thrilling.


----------



## tiredretired

Colonoscopy this morning.  Uneventful.  A cocktail dose of sedatives, including a bit of Fentanyl saw to that.  Came back to the land of the living just in time to finish up.  Home by noon, ate and hit the rack.


----------



## Lenny

Today at the governor's office. I felt she listened and was motivated enough to go forward with a local Veteran's Court and maybe state-wide too.  We also gave her some ideas on how to help homeless Veterans.  Lt. Gov. Adam Gregg is in the picture too on the right.  Me just to to the right of her.  By the way, at least two of us are carrying guns and yes, it is legal since we have permits.


----------



## tiredretired

Lenny said:


> Today at the governor's office. I felt she listened and was motivated enough to go forward with a local Veteran's Court and maybe state-wide too.  We also gave her some ideas on how to help homeless Veterans.  Lt. Gov. Adam Gregg is in the picture too on the right.  Me just to to the right of her.  By the way, at least two of us are carrying guns and yes, it is legal since we have permits.
> 
> View attachment 110354



Looking good Lenny!!  Kudos and I admire your hard work and dedication to stay right after these politicians.


----------



## tiredretired

Feeling better this morning.  Sun shining, storm coming and I better get moving and amount to something today.  

Just not sure what.   

A happy day to all here.


----------



## pirate_girl

What Butch said about Lenny 

It's bright and sunny this morning, gorgeous day ahead.
That's all going to change tonight as we have another crappy weather system moving in.
Snow, ice ...grrrr

I've some errands today in both Defiance and Liberty Center. 
That's about it.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm getting the old truck ready for the trip to Connecticut on Thursday.  Oil and filter changes.  The Box trailer needs a lot of work.  Tires and brake pads for sure and bearing repacking.   I'm letting the garage guys do all the trailer work and getting the rotors turned as well.

 At 72 I'm getting lazy or smart? Lazy works for me.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> What Butch said about Lenny
> 
> It's bright and sunny this morning, gorgeous day ahead.
> That's all going to change tonight as we have another crappy weather system moving in.
> Snow, ice ...grrrr
> 
> I've some errands today in both Defiance and Liberty Center.
> That's about it.


 
 Get rid of that snow and ice, please!  I'm coming through Ohio this Thursday.


----------



## Lenny

TiredRetired said:


> Looking good Lenny!!  Kudos and I admire your hard work and dedication to stay right after these politicians.



Thanks.  I feel like I have to do something, so I do.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> Thanks.  I feel like I have to do something, so I do.



Thanks Lenny!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doing nothing again.  It's raining and it's cold.  It's supposed to be rainy, drizzly and damp the rest of the week.

Got worked outside some on Sunday.  Got all my running around done yesterday.  It's shaping up to be a day of coffee drinking, reading and playing on the Internet.


----------



## Lenny

I'm taking my car in for some routine services.  I'll have my smart phone with me so I'll check it from there.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going to pop some corn, pour me an iced tea and watch "American- The Bill Hicks Story".


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No appointments today. Yay. Went to pick up the truck and return the rental. Didn't do much else. I'm hurting from the drive yesterday. I had a terrible flare up last night that stopped me dead in my tracks. Thankfully I had a cane with me to hold me up. My loving wife had to help me make it to the bedroom to lay down. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

That Bill Hicks documentary is awesome.
What a guy, what a life he had that ended far too soon.
I'm an early bird today.
Superman sonny boy had me up late as well showing me his newly purchased BMW.
This is the same kid who told me Mother! you don't need a new car (I was eyeballing a black Buick Lacrosse).


----------



## EastTexFrank

After another night sleeping in my chair I should be back in my own bed tonight.  The painters finished the master bedroom and bathroom late last night but the smell of the paint made it impossible to sleep there.  

The rain actually stopped but only for today.  We're not supposed to see the sun until Sunday or Monday.  

Already got the trash done and down to the gate.   For lunch, it's going to be Wings Wednesday at Cowburners … and a beer.  Getting a haircut and beard trim at 2:30.  Then I'm taking Gypsy, the East Texas yellow dog, to the vet for her annual check up.  That's always a treat.  Really, she's not bad and is quite well behaved when not around the house.  She is protective of my wife and me and the property in general.  She'll scare the crap out of you but take her away from her "space" and she's a pussy.


----------



## Melensdad

Served on a Federal Grand Jury today.

I can't tell you.

If I do I have to kill you.  Which is also a crime.  Soooo


----------



## FrancSevin

On my way out the door here tonite.  I'll be off the forum until next week.  Going to pick up the new truck and on to CT to help my son get his house ready to sell.

 Miss ya'll til' then


 franc


----------



## Ross 650

Have a safe trip!!  Be looking forward to your return!! Have a goodun!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Safe travels. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Served on a Federal Grand Jury today.
> 
> I can't tell you.
> 
> If I do I have to kill you.  Which is also a crime.  Soooo


They finally nailing Clinton? 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Loaded our Gypsy up in the truck for the vet trip.  No barfing on the way there.  That is from a dog who couldn't make it to the front gate without throwing up.  Maybe all the trips in the RV are paying dividends.  

She was an absolute princess throughout the whole procedure.  She sat by me in the waiting room and was interested in but didn't interact with the people and dogs who came in and out.  She went off happily with the assistant to get weighed and her nails trimmed.  She loved on the assistant while waiting for the vet.  She didn't react badly when getting manhandled, poked and stuck by needles and having stuff poured down her throat.  She was a gem on the way home.  

Let her out at the house and she cornered one of the painters out in the open and had him backed up into a corner.  Her hackles were up from her neck all the way down to her tail.  Jeez, she's a Jekyll and Hyde.  Around the house she'll scare the crap out of people.  The up side is that I don't need any high dollar security system.  I have one and all it wants is kibble and treats  … and a little lovin'.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> They finally nailing Clinton?
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Which one


----------



## pirate_girl

A brief, heavy thunderstorm rolled through at 4:30 this morning.
Now this howling wind is going to be a major concern all day into tomorrow morning.
Keeping the phones charged in case we lose power, all systems are go. Hang onto your hats, folks!

I'm resting up this weekend in preparation for working 4 long nights this week, back to back.
Aimee is making tacos tonight.
Yippee, no cooking for me.


----------



## 300 H and H

Not much to do with a blizzard raging out side all night, into this morning. 8" of new snow, and 50 mph winds have the visibility down to maybe a hundred yards or so. The Wind is predicted to blow like this all day today, till around sun down.. 

Once the wind lies down the clean up will begin. I have a feeling the 9' 4wd diesel snow blower in my back yard will get a work out, something it has not done in several years. 

The weather forecasters did not over state this storm as they have so many times before. So for them, it is about time they got it right...…

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We didn't get the snow overnight they were predicting. It is very windy here. There's still a chance that we'll get snow snow today. Like we really need more. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I didn't go to mass today.
Either I drive and risk a tree or debris hitting my car, or I walk arriving looking like someone drug me through a bush backwards.


----------



## Doc

Very windy here to.  Thankfully no more precip for the next few days.   Wind should help dry things out.  Taking the UTV out for a ride on the back trails this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Doc said:


> Very windy here to.  Thankfully no more precip for the next few days.   Wind should help dry things out.  Taking the UTV out for a ride on the back trails this afternoon.


I was just out last week checking on my utv. It's still in winter hibernation under that grey tarp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Ross 650

All the tarps look white!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting here listening to the wind gust and howl. Hoping that the power doesn't go out. Thinking about a foster Parent I used to work with that passed away this morning from complications to a liver surgery he had 2 days ago. They found a tumor on his liver and attempted to remove it along with part of his liver. 

That could have been me when my liver was nearly cut in half. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Lenny

Very slow day for me because of all the #%@&ing (fucking) snow on the ground.


----------



## luvs

we got that snow, & got through--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yay. No appointments for two days in a row. What will I ever do with myself?  On today's agenda is to clear the driveway which should be a lovely mess as it rained Saturday night forming a nice layer of slush before it snowed. Now it's -21 with a windchill of -37. Oh well. The lawn won't need mowing till the end of June. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Need to call my doctor about lowering my prescription dose.
Some banking, shopping.
Then working tonight.


----------



## Lenny

I'm meeting with the company I bought my car from.  I complained about a torque converter while it was under warranty but they blew me off.  Now it's getting worse and not under warranty.  They want to keep my business, so they are kind enough to sit down and try and make it right with me.  We'll see.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After an hour and a half of snowblowing, my arms and hands are killing me. And I'm not done. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## luvs

appears to be a lite dusting; nope; went & took a glimpse-- we're all gravy--


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling like I've been hit by a truck.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Didn't do a whole lot today. But stayed busy. I had a craving for fresh walleye this morning so I took a drive to the reservation  to get cheap gas and a breakfast of eggs and walleye. Yummy. Went for coffee with friends from the gym. Came home and prepared chicken, macaroni salad and ceasar salad for my sons birthday. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Spent the morning moving snow from yesterday's blizzard.  Not a ton of snow, but deep drifts.  Temps were single digits above zero with a steady 20 mph wind down from yesterdays 50mph.  

Yes, I did freeze my friggin; ass off.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Woke up this morning and it was misty/damp/wet.  Didn't do much.  It broke just after noon, the clouds broke and I headed in to John Deere for a new battery for the Gator.  While I was there I ate lunch.  Stopped at Ace Hardware on the way home.  It started to drizzle again just as I arrived.  Changed in to work clothes and went outside to install new battery.  Whoever designed this Gator should be shot.  I changed the oil and filter on it once and swore that I would never do it again.  Removing the old battery and installing the new wasn't that bad but it sure was awkward.  Shit, they don't make anything easy.  

After that I shut things down for the day.  It's back to misty/damp/wet.  I'm so tired of this weather.


----------



## luvs

my pal brought me food- drank a few glasses of vino, & then a nap-- i'm gonna begin to look to accomplish other stuff, too--


----------



## pirate_girl

Taking my happy butt to bed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day today. I had a foster parent training session this morning followed shortly after by physio. One ended at 12:30 and the other started at 12:40 at the other end of the city. This afternoon my lovely wife and I had physicals with our family doctor for the adoption. That was the final thing we had to do to start the adoption process. Now it's a mandatory 6 month probation period followed by all the legal stuff in court to finalize things. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh. And the day started out with yet another bomb threat at the high school down the street. That's the third time in February. They still don't know who is making the threats so they have to take it seriously. Our kids schools went on lockdown again. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the morning shopping around for various assistive devices for me.  I'm looking for a wheelchair for days when I can barely stand because of lack of circulation in my legs and feet. Also a heated vest and blanket as my circulation sucks now. My legs and feet are always freezing. The heated vest is for my back. I spent the afternoon bundled up in front of the electric fireplace trying to warm up. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Spent the morning shopping around for various assistive devices for me.  I'm looking for a wheelchair for days when I can barely stand because of lack of circulation in my legs and feet. Also a heated vest and blanket as my circulation sucks now. My legs and feet are always freezing. The heated vest is for my back. I spent the afternoon bundled up in front of the electric fireplace trying to warm up.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



I have the same with my feet and legs. Circulation troubles and I’m on blood thinners for my heart and DVT. i’ve had some success with thermal socks.  I used to have a pair of heated socks but I can’t find them


----------



## FrancSevin

Picked up the truck on Friday. Not too bad a shape for age and miles, which were less than advertised. Some good some bad. More in the truck forum 2B posted tomorrow.

Got to the house Friday night to find the power turned off and the Oil tank empty. House was 35 %F. His backup generator had not been test run for two years and would not start. Ran to LOWES and bought a 7500 Watt Generator and some oil filled electric heaters. Got the house to 55%F by about 4:00 AM Saturday morning.

Power came on Monday. But the oil and Propane did not arrive until Tuesday when we finally got to take a hot shower. 

Everything in the Fridge and Freezer was ruined. The place was a mess and we spent most of Saturday and Sunday on kitchen cleanup and stripping the floors of carpet, pad, and staples. It's ready for him to lay down underlayment plywood and laminate wood floors.

Loaded up the box trailer with furniture, appliances and lawn equipment. Also on Tuesday we picked up the boat at the marina (four flat tires) and brought it back behind his _new_ truck.

We bugged out Wednesday at noon for the long trip home. A 24 hour journey with it's own set of challenges including, an incredibly surly cop in Pennsylvania, bad trailer lights and a blow out in Ohio at 1:30 in the morning on I-70. No spare on the boat trailer (stolen at the Marina along with the license plate. Seized lug nuts as well. All at temperatures in the low 20's

Quite and adventure but, we made it home to St. Louis and it's ice storm Thursday morning about 8:00.

I took a nap until about 4:00 today. Busy day Friday at work so we will unload on Saturday.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Picked up the truck on Friday. Not too bad a shape for age and miles, which were less than advertised. Some good some bad. More in the truck forum 2B posted tomorrow.
> 
> Got to the house Friday night to find the power turned off and the Oil tank empty. House was 35 %F. His backup generator had not been test run for two years and would not start. Ran to LOWES and bought a 7500 Watt Generator and some oil filled electric heaters. Got the house to 55%F by about 4:00 AM Saturday morning.
> 
> Power came on Monday. But the oil and Propane did not arrive until Tuesday when we finally got to take a hot shower.
> 
> Everything in the Fridge and Freezer was ruined. The place was a mess and we spent most of Saturday and Sunday on kitchen cleanup and stripping the floors of carpet, pad, and staples. It's ready for him to lay down underlayment plywood and laminate wood floors.
> 
> Loaded up the box trailer with furniture, appliances and lawn equipment. Also on Tuesday we picked up the boat at the marina (four flat tires) and brought it back behind his _new_ truck.
> 
> We bugged out Wednesday at noon for the long trip home. A 24 hour journey with it's own set of challenges including, an incredibly surly cop in Pennsylvania, bad trailer lights and a blow out in Ohio at 1:30 in the morning on I-70. No spare on the boat trailer (stolen at the Marina along with the license plate. Seized lug nuts as well. All at temperatures in the low 20's
> 
> Quite and adventure but, we made it home to St. Louis and it's ice storm Thursday morning about 8:00.
> 
> I took a nap until about 4:00 today. Busy day Friday at work so we will unload on Saturday.



Sounds like quite an adventure!  Glad to hear you you’re home. 

Jim


----------



## luvs

doctor appointment, then shopping 4 this squeaking mouse 4 my meower, babs-- she has hidden 2--she has to have her pink mouse~~ she is beyond spoiling--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kids are home today. I have the gym and physio this morning. Hopefully my legs work. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> Picked up the truck on Friday. Not too bad a shape for age and miles, which were less than advertised. Some good some bad. More in the truck forum 2B posted tomorrow.
> 
> Got to the house Friday night to find the power turned off and the Oil tank empty. House was 35 %F. His backup generator had not been test run for two years and would not start. Ran to LOWES and bought a 7500 Watt Generator and some oil filled electric heaters. Got the house to 55%F by about 4:00 AM Saturday morning.
> 
> Power came on Monday. But the oil and Propane did not arrive until Tuesday when we finally got to take a hot shower.
> 
> Everything in the Fridge and Freezer was ruined. The place was a mess and we spent most of Saturday and Sunday on kitchen cleanup and stripping the floors of carpet, pad, and staples. It's ready for him to lay down underlayment plywood and laminate wood floors.
> 
> Loaded up the box trailer with furniture, appliances and lawn equipment. Also on Tuesday we picked up the boat at the marina (four flat tires) and brought it back behind his _new_ truck.
> 
> We bugged out Wednesday at noon for the long trip home. A 24 hour journey with it's own set of challenges including, an incredibly surly cop in Pennsylvania, bad trailer lights and a blow out in Ohio at 1:30 in the morning on I-70. No spare on the boat trailer (stolen at the Marina along with the license plate. Seized lug nuts as well. All at temperatures in the low 20's
> 
> Quite and adventure but, we made it home to St. Louis and it's ice storm Thursday morning about 8:00.
> 
> I took a nap until about 4:00 today. Busy day Friday at work so we will unload on Saturday.


Hopefully you had Triple A to help with the blow out and seized lug nuts.   Glad you made it home okay.  

------------------
Here:
Basement work continues then tonight we go to a local actors guild for a play.


----------



## pirate_girl

Buzzing from my XL coffee.
4 nights over... now 4 days off.
Yes!


----------



## Melensdad

So far 3 shots of espresso and some watermelon.

Not sure what else I will do.  Waiting to hear what the lovely Mrs_Bob & Melen have planned.  Currently they are both in Bloomington, as the lovely Mrs_Bob went down to visit Melen yesterday and participate in a fund raising silent auction.  The original plan was for her to return today but Melen was up early and said she is planning to ask her to spend another night in Bloomington so I'm not sure if I'm alone with the dogs for another day.

I have a new whole house humidifier to install.

I need to run over to our current flip house to check it at some point today.  

Kick the dogs???  

Not really sure what else is on the agenda...


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> 3 shots of espresso and some watermelon.



There are times I worry about you . . .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> So far 3 shots of espresso and some watermelon.
> 
> Not sure what else I will do.  Waiting to hear what the lovely Mrs_Bob & Melen have planned.  Currently they are both in Bloomington, as the lovely Mrs_Bob went down to visit Melen yesterday and participate in a fund raising silent auction.  The original plan was for her to return today but Melen was up early and said she is planning to ask her to spend another night in Bloomington so I'm not sure if I'm alone with the dogs for another day.
> 
> I have a new whole house humidifier to install.
> 
> I need to run over to our current flip house to check it at some point today.
> 
> Kick the dogs???
> 
> Not really sure what else is on the agenda...


Uh oh. When mama's away....

So far I've fed 5 kids and made sure they were dressed before leaving for the boys and girls club. Then I headed to the gym. Went for coffee. Went to physio. Came home and sent the kids off for the afternoon. Then I tackled packing for an overnight trip out to the scouts camp tomorrow. The kids all have to walk 3 kms over the lake by snowshoe. Meanwhile I'm using one of two snowmobiles. 

It may still be cancelled though as we got mild weather and a few hours of rain last week before it snowed. Rain and 3 feet of snow on the lake means slush. And lots of it. Someone is supposed to be going to check on the conditions today. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Hopefully you had Triple A to help with the blow out and seized lug nuts. Glad you made it home okay.
> 
> ------------------
> Here:
> Basement work continues then tonight we go to a local actors guild for a play.



Nope, I wish we would have had Triple A. I forgot to mention, on the way to Carlisle PA we shredded the serpentine belt on my one ton Dodge just east of Dayton Ohio. The Tow, with trailer and truck, was $245.00. The repair was $75.00.

Generally I can handle stuff myself on the road. But, we didn't have a new belt on board.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a long, yet relaxing day.
Been cleaning, watching movies, then Aimee made her authentic pork tacos.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was up late crying for my lost, not to be Grandchild.
Ty had Jameson Isaiah and Isabella Rose picked out for names.
God's nor nature's ways are our ways.
This I know.
Still it doesn't hurt any less when my heart feels sadness over something so anticipated.
Silly? Maybe.
Not much planned today.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I was up late crying for my lost, not to be Grandchild.
> Ty had Jameson Isaiah and Isabella Rose picked out for names.
> God's nor nature's ways are our ways.
> This I know.
> Still it doesn't hurt any less when my heart feels sadness over something so anticipated.
> Silly? Maybe.
> Not much planned today.


 
 So sorry to hear this.
 There are no words of comfort I can express that would remove the pain, or I would utter them.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> So sorry to hear this.
> There are no words of comfort I can express that would remove the pain, or I would utter them.



I have nothing to add to what Franc said.  Prayers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Prayers to you and your family pg. I've been through it before. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks guys.
Very much indeed.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Lollie,
sure hope things get better real soon.  You hang in there and keep your head up!!  Wishing you the best.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Ross.
Hugs


----------



## Jim_S RIP

PG, so sorry to hear the sad news. 

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

Things are better today, thanks.
Tonight I'm going to the pancake supper at church.
Yikes we're heading into Lent already!
Then I work tonight.
No more x in a row crap.
Space my days, please and thank you!
I'm getting too old for that shit.
Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Then I work tonight.
> No more x in a row crap.
> Space my days, please and thank you!
> I'm getting too old for that shit.
> Lol



There should be a law against having to work two days in a row. :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're going to the pancake supper tonight. Actually, I'm working at it as our mens group at church organizes it. 

Other than that, its quiet on the homefront. My wife is off now for 8 months for parental leave as we're adopting. Hopefully next week we enter into what's called adoption probation for 6 months. There's just a couple details that need to be worked out this week with biological family. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Got to go shopping for my grandson's birthday tonite. I have no idea what to get him as he has everything he needs.  
A warm house
His own room
Well fed
A cellphone
A cat and a computer
Big screen TV
His own canoe and fishing gear

 He will be 13.  Officially a teenager

 OH! THE DRAMA!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Damn. Turning 13 and already has a cell phone and big screen tv?  Spoiled much?  My 15 year old doesn't have a big screen tv. He does have an old cell phone with no plan he can only use on wifi. 

I had a rather sleepless night. Up from 3 to 6am. Stomach turning. Dog whining to go out then later whining about being thirsty. Yawn. I have the gym this morning. Then I plan to search around for a heated blanket to help with the circulation in my legs. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a good night at work.
Coming down off the all night coffee rush.
Today is Ash Wednesday.
I'll try to make it to the church service, then make a meatless meal for dinner this evening.


----------



## Melensdad

Eating SPAM for breakfast this morning.

Because I want it.

No, I'm not going to share any.

Sometimes a man just has to do what a man needs to do, even if it is self destructive and will lead to regret later in the day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Eating SPAM for breakfast this morning.
> 
> Because I want it.
> 
> No, I'm not going to share any.
> 
> Sometimes a man just has to do what a man needs to do, even if it is self destructive and will lead to regret later in the day.



I don't know about "regret".  With me it's usually indigestion.  I do love the stuff though.

Getting ready to leave for Tyler to put the car in for an oil change and service.  That should kill the morning.  I'll probably walk to McD's and have my annual breakfast sandwich of some kind.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> Eating SPAM for breakfast this morning.
> 
> Because I want it.
> 
> No, I'm not going to share any.
> 
> Sometimes a man just has to do what a man needs to do, even if it is self destructive and will lead to regret later in the day.



Good Morning All!!

I love it too.  Bacon flavored for breakfast with two eggs sunny side up!!  I love the Hot & Spicy flavor too.

For today, off to the groomers with the Yorkie.  She is not happy.  She hates the groomers and that place where she gets stabbed with sharp objects, aka, the Vet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much on the agenda. Couple of appointments this morning 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Trading trucks at the shop today. The '95 One ton Cummins would not stop running so it needed a new shut off valve. It also needed a State inspection.

The "new" 2003 One ton Dodge/Cummins also needs a State inspection so I will deliver one pickup and pick up the other today.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Good Morning All!!
> 
> I love it too. Bacon flavored for breakfast with two eggs sunny side up!! I love the Hot & Spicy flavor too.
> 
> For today, off to the groomers with the Yorkie. She is not happy. She hates the groomers and that place where she gets stabbed with sharp objects, aka, the Vet.



We can't have it at our house anymore. The wife's Gall bladder went and the Daughter/granddaughter is allergic so pork is out. Just let me say turkey bacon sucks!

The Havapoo puppy gets spayed surgery next week. She actually likes going to the groomers and likes the vets. I swear that dog is nuts.
But really smart. Whilst she is house broken( finally) she sometimes has an "accident." When she does she goes to the bathroom and pulls some TP and sets it right next to the pile. 

How do you spank her for that?


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> For today, off to the groomers with the Yorkie.  She is not happy.  She hates the groomers and that place where she gets stabbed with sharp objects, aka, the Vet.



I need to get both of ours into the Vet's office sometime soon for their annual lube job & oil change 






FrancSevin said:


> .... Whilst she is house broken( finally) she sometimes has an "accident." When she does she goes to the bathroom and pulls some TP and sets it right next to the pile.



Our Mitty only has accidents in the house when he is sick, and always goes on the tile floor so as not to cause me to get the loud machine out of the closet that shampoos the rugs.  He hates that machine.  I appreciate that the rare times he gets sick he actually goes on the tile.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Just got finished yesterday taking our second dog to the vet for her annual.  Both are healthy and happy.  

Our dogs never have an accident inside unless they are really sick and even then they usually alert you to their need so you at least have a chance to get them outside.  The Labradoole was house trained in two days.  The other one Gypsy, was an ongoing chore.  She always wanted to go in the master bathroom.  You could see her thought process, "That's where he goes so that's where I'm supposed to go".  I had to sit her down and give her the "Me man, you dog" talk.  It eventually worked.  Every time we venture outside now, she goes.  Sometimes we are in and out a dozen times in a day and she goes every single time.  By the end of the day she's hardly able to "spot".  Funny.


----------



## pirate_girl

Busy day so far, appointments, grocery shopping, running to Defiance to see the kiddos.
It's a pain in the ass to go into the city as the bridge is now down and it's a construction zone.
That's about it!
The Clinton Street bridge that crosses over the Maumee has a panoramic viewer that can be followed on Facebook.
Here are some snaps.
The last one was a meme made by a group member.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I was right.  The oil and filter killed all of the morning but they did wash the car.  I snuck across to McDonald's and had one of their sausage, bacon, egg and cheese biscuits.  Man, that thing was good.  It was probably good because when I have the car serviced once a year is the only time I eat at McDonald's.  

Did some running around before coming home only to be told by my wife that we were supposed to attend the Chamber of Commerce Banquet starting at 5:30.  The food sucked so I was glad that we brought a bottle of wine.  I'm sorry to say that I didn't win "Man of the Year" again.  That makes 22 straight years that I haven't won.  I think that I'm going to self identify as a female and try for 'Woman of the Year" next year.  Maybe I'll have more success.  

Myself and a friend did have some fun gigging our local County Sheriff.  That made the whole evening worthwhile.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I've been up since 4am.
I'm having coffee and browsing the forums and Zuckerberg's place.
Not much on the agenda today.
Isn't it wonderful?


Another bridge meme lol


----------



## Melensdad

At this point I'm not sure what I'm doing today!

Original plan was to go to the high school to meet Dasha during her break and make some phone calls to college fencing coaches to arrange some meetings.  I got a voice message from her, it was somewhat garbled, sounds like there may be no need to do that???  So I texted her and am waiting for her to wake up, read the text, and reply so I know if I am going there or if I am staying home and getting stuff done here that needs to be done.  

Melen is coming home this afternoon, not sure exactly when.  Probably mid-late?  I'd like to go work out at the YMCA before she gets back home but who knows if that will happen either.  Melen has an interview with CISCO computer device company to be an intern as a corporate lawyer.  She also has another interview with Cummins Diesel Power.   Both are 7 month work/study programs and my fingers are crossed for her.  Honestly hoping for Cummins Diesel.    

So for now I'll enjoy some hot coffee and relax until the world responds in some way


----------



## tiredretired

Haircut this morning, then I am not sure what either.  -12F this morning so I can tell you I am in no hurry to go out into that. This winter is dragging on and on and on.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> This winter is dragging on and on and on.



Yes, it is.  My yard hasn't looked this bad since we bought the place 23 years ago.  The weeds are thriving.  It's too wet to mow and too wet and cool to spray.  

Whatever happened to our usual winters with cool, sometimes cold, temps and clear blue sunny skies?  If we get one sunny day a week lately, it's a bonus.  I'm not ready for August but I am ready for this weather to change.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Yes, it is.  My yard hasn't looked this bad since we bought the place 23 years ago.  The weeds are thriving.  It's too wet to mow and too wet and cool to spray.  ...


We have an amazingly horrible looking yard now!  Better Homes & Gardens would happily use it as a "BEFORE" photo  

Our yard transitions between FROZEN TUNDRA and a MUD BOG with the temperature swings.  We seem to swing between sub-zero and 40 degrees every few days.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> We have an amazingly horrible looking yard now!  Better Homes & Gardens would happily use it as a "BEFORE" photo
> 
> Our yard transitions between FROZEN TUNDRA and a MUD BOG with the temperature swings.  We seem to swing between sub-zero and 40 degrees every few days.



We've been swinging between -25 and 0.     Damn straight ole TR is getting sick of it.    The news is talking about how this cold winter we've had has been deadly to the invasive species.  I hope they are talking about the illegal immigrants as well.:th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our yard is still buried in 3ft of snow. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Our yard is still buried in 3ft of snow.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Yup.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm taking my grandbabies out for dinner.
Then spoil them rotten with a toy of their choice.


----------



## luvs

i read my cookies' label-- they're 200-ish k-cals apiece-- they're addictive-- thus suppose i'll get over 100 lbs-- so, i'm gaining a few-- (not really--- i get hypermetabolic-- it's an oxymoron-- dine, so u lose)

my tub is draining, tho, & my desk is wobbly, yet kinda there, seeing as to how it's not staying on it's casters-- kinda got those going~~


----------



## EastTexFrank

Woke up this morning to the sound of thunderstorms.  There were several bands of quick moving storms.  The all dumped a ton of rain as they moved through.  It's just the way things have been for weeks and weeks but it put the kybosh on my plans for today.  So, to answer the question of what I am doing today, the answer is "I don't know".  I'm getting totally bored with this weather and with all this sitting around I'm getting really out of shape.  When I do get back to work it's going to be really hard … and sore!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I went to our annual gun show. Imagine that. 100s of people in a building with 100s of guns and ammunition and not a single shot fired. No fatalities. No injuries. I stood at one table for 15 minutes looking at a 300 win mag next to a 12 gauge shotgun. When I left, they were both still sitting there all innocent. Who would have thought? 

Then I left and stopped at a couple boat dealerships. It's still early and most of the boats are still wrapped up for the winter. But I was given the green light yesterday to start shopping around for a new boat by my occupational therapist. If all goes according to plan, we're looking at a possible settlement for my accident. It's taken 4 years as we aren't talking nickel and dimes. We're also house hunting for something bigger that'll give more room in the future for a walker and other things. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Our yard is still buried in 3ft of snow.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!




 Today, mine is buried under 3" of rainwater.

 The green House sump pump is running almost constantly.


----------



## pirate_girl

So it was lunch instead of dinner.
Then "okay girls, pick out anything you want."
I was thinking Barbies, etc..

These kids know Nana is a pushover.


----------



## FrancSevin

Birthday dinner tonite at the Texas Road house.  Not my favorite place.  Food is great but the noise level is very high.

 The crew at work bought us dinner gift cards.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a very quiet Sunday so far.
I went to second mass.
Windy as heck outside!
I'll watch movies today, browse the net and make a nice dinner this evening.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I went to the 10am service too. Then paid for it all day.  Those hard wooden pews do a number on my back and I even had my obusforme seat cushion.  I also played the 5pm service yesterday. I try to stick to just the 5pm service these days as it's only 35 minutes and I'm only sitting in the pews for 5 minutes before getting up to play guitar and sing. 

It's March break for the kids. My wife is off work till November. I'm already in negotiations with she who must be obeyed  to spend time working in the garage. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Recovering from an acute attack of kidney infection.

 Woke up Sunday morning virtually unable to move. I guess my entire body was septic because everything hurt. Spent Sunday in bed mostly with quart after quart of cranberry juice and high doses of Vitamin C.

 I haven't called in sick for over twenty years but did so today. While I did feel much better this morning,  the kidneys still hurt like hell. So I am not pushing it.

 It is a good thing my son returned from Connecticut.  He can run the business whilst the old man recovers.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Recovering from an acute attack of kidney infection.
> 
> Woke up Sunday morning virtually unable to move. I guess my entire body was septic because everything hurt. Spent Sunday in bed mostly with quart after quart of cranberry juice and high doses of Vitamin C.
> 
> I haven't called in sick for over twenty years but did so today. While I did feel much better this morning,  the kidneys still hurt like hell. So I am not pushing it.
> 
> It is a good thing my son returned from Connecticut.  He can run the business whilst the old man recovers.



Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Take care of yourself. 

The damp spring weather has taken a toll on my back. I've been laid up since yesterday afternoon barely able to move. I've got a heated vest on that I picked up last week from home depot. Best money I spent lately. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> Birthday dinner tonite at the Texas Road house.  Not my favorite place.  Food is great but the noise level is very high.
> 
> The crew at work bought us dinner gift cards.



When you ride the mechanical bronco, we want pics or better yet a video.  :th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> When you ride the mechanical bronco, we want pics or better yet a video. :th_lmao:



No, not this guy. I broke my back 55 years ago. It's all I can do to sit a well broke horse.

My BIL had an ill tempered dunn that took an immediate dislike to me. Beside being ugly he was somewhat mendacious.  Threw me of three times. I believe he ended up on a plate or two in Paris.


----------



## Melensdad

Packing suitcases, straightening up the house, getting everything ready for the house sitter, etc. 

The lovely Mrs_Bob and I will leave for San Francisco tomorrow with Melen & Dasha


----------



## Doc

Wife found stuff under kitchen sink wet.   Utt Oh.   Leak.   It appeared to be the putty where the sink and the drain basket come together was old and needed replaced.   
No fun ....but naturally I could not find my plumbers putty.  The stuff to often goes bad over time anyway ....   So off to the store.  Went ahead and got a new basket drain assembly and replaced that, applied the putty and put it back together.  So far, I'm happy to report, No Leaks.   Woo Hoo.   Will leave it 24 hours to go through the cycle and see if any drips appear on the paper towels left under the sink.    
Fingers crossed it all stays dry.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feel better Franc!

Took a long walk to Veteran's bridge and back.
Saw an eagle flying over the river.
Cleaned the apartment.
Working tonight.


----------



## FrancSevin

Still fighting the kidney thing.
 Went to work this morning feeling weak but painless.

 1/2 Hour into the day I was ready to go home.

 My son is the technician/machinist who builds our apparatus and tooling.  He normally comes in at 9:00 and stays until 6:00 PM to load shipments.  

 When he arrives, I'll turn it over to him.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Still fighting the kidney thing.
> Went to work this morning feeling weak but painless.
> 
> 1/2 Hour into the day I was ready to go home.
> 
> My son is the technician/machinist who builds our apparatus and tooling.  He normally comes in at 9:00 and stays until 6:00 PM to load shipments.
> 
> When he arrives, I'll turn it over to him.


No antibiotics?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Back to doing nothing.  Got up this morning and after one day of respite, it's back to damp, drizzly and miserable.  I've got the yard half cut but it looks as if it'll be a couple of days before I can get back to it.  

I messed with a downed tree yesterday.  I'm really out of shape after this winter.


----------



## pirate_girl

I can't sleep after being up all night so thwi.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> No antibiotics?



I consider antibiotics as last resort. First, they tear up the lower gut by killing the good bacteria in the colon and lower intestine.. Last time I took them I was six months getting my lower bowels back on regular time. Homeopathic for me.

I used;
Cranberry Juice ( not drink; juice) , 16 oz three times daily, Great for the kidneys

Dried red Cherries and Dried Cranberries

1800 milligrams of Vitamin "C" to turbocharge my immune system

Plain water, 12oz four times a day to flush my kidneys, uretha and bladder.

SuperBeets to open my blood vessels

And 6 oz. Elderberry wine just because Elderberry is a dark fruit. You'll have to just gi'me that one.

I cut out coffee and beer. Toughest part of the regimen.

My kidneys responded within an hour and were fine by the next day. Had they not I would have called for antibiotics.     Now I have had other symptoms, transient bi-lateral pains in the upper and lower stomach. However, Always clear urine and good volume without any pain at urination.

Most of my lower back pain today is actually my lower spine. After 55 years of that injury I know it is. I slept wrong. I'm seeing my Chiropractor later today.

So doctor, (I mean that as a compliment) what is your diagnosis and recommendations.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds to me like you had a slight bladder irritation. No pain after your regimen, clear urine.
That's not indicative of a worrisome infection.
Excellent.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Sounds to me like you had a slight bladder irritation. No pain after your regimen, clear urine.
> That's not indicative of a worrisome infection.
> Excellent.



Yeah, but that _"light"_ infection had my whole body septic. I could barely move Sunday morning and everything hurt,,,; including My hair.
Caught it early enough not to need drastic rescue. Ya gotta know anatomy and how each system is connected to the others. It might have been pancreatitis but not all the symptoms matched. 


I thank the two mandatory years of medical school originally required to be a Paramedic in Illinois. And it helps I graduated TOP of my class of 1,500 students. Tell *that* to my teachers in grade school. Under achiever my ass. Half breed or not, I was a hard working kid.

I must have thrown my back out last night. Chiropractor did what he could today. So I'm moving on to serious meds. 
Glen Fiddich and then Laphroaig.

 He will try again Wednesday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not doing much today.  I did go check out some new boats.  Looking for about a 17-18 ft walk through windshield minimum 115hp.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ah tink dah scotch is workin'.  I be goint to beth  now.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> Yeah, but that _"light"_ infection had my whole body septic. I could barely move Sunday morning and everything hurt,,,; including My hair.
> Caught it early enough not to need drastic rescue. Ya gotta know anatomy and how each system is connected to the others. It might have been pancreatitis but not all the symptoms matched.
> 
> 
> I thank the two mandatory years of medical school originally required to be a Paramedic in Illinois. And it helps I graduated TOP of my class of 1,500 students. Tell *that* to my teachers in grade school. Under achiever my ass. Half breed or not, I was a hard working kid.
> 
> I must have thrown my back out last night. Chiropractor did what he could today. So I'm moving on to serious meds.
> Glen Fiddich and then Laphroaig.
> 
> He will try again Wednesday.



Get well Franc.  Sure you didn't throw that back out ridin' the bronco at Texas Roadhouse?


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> So I'm moving on to serious meds.
> Glen Fiddich and then Laphroaig.



Oh no Franc, not Laphroaig. If your stomach is delicate that'll give you indigestion that'll eat its way through the hull of a battleship.  That's why I had to give it up.  I loved the stuff but couldn't handle the aftermath.


----------



## pirate_girl

Y'all talking liquor last night, I'm having coffee.
As soon as daylight hits, I'm hitting the pavement for my walk.
Nothing big going on today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Speaking of booze, I had two glasses of GlenDronach 21-year old last night.  I don't feel too swift this morning.  I just can't drink these days.  Not that it matters.  It's raining again.  Not going to be doing much today anyway.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Oh no Franc, not Laphroaig. If your stomach is delicate that'll give you indigestion that'll eat its way through the hull of a battleship. That's why I had to give it up. I loved the stuff but couldn't handle the aftermath.




I was fortunate in that the Glen Fiddich was sufficient. The Laphroaig was gift and still remains un opened. I may well remain so.

Thanks for the warning.


EastTexFrank said:


> Speaking of booze, I had two glasses of GlenDronach 21-year old last night. I don't feel too swift this morning. I just can't drink these days. Not that it matters. It's raining again. Not going to be doing much today anyway.



For some reason Scotch is the only liquor with which I do not suffer a hangover.  Even if I abuse it's use.
 One 6 oz glass of red wine, I suffer for hours. More than one beer, same thing

 Bourbon, same thing.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Get well Franc. Sure you didn't throw that back out ridin' the bronco at Texas Roadhouse?




yeah I'm sure. My chiropractor suggested that the displacement was a result of the tissue swelling. Still swollen when I visited him yesterday, he could not make the joint move at all.

Today the overall swelling is down so a revisit may prove fortunate.


----------



## tiredretired

My drinking days are long behind me.  Self inflicted pain is not something need or desire any more.  When I was younger, well, it was different.  No matter how bad I felt the next day, I knew in my heart of hearts I would be feeling much better when those neon lights came back on.  Funny how those neon lights had such a medicinal effect.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> My drinking days are long behind me.  Self inflicted pain is not something need or desire any more.  When I was younger, well, it was different.  No matter how bad I felt the next day, I knew in my heart of hearts I would be feeling much better when those neon lights came back on.  Funny how those neon lights had such a medicinal effect.



Yea TR, the first time it took me more than a day to recover from a night of over indulgence and abuse is when I said, "No more".  I've pretty much stuck to that promise.  I still drink alcohol but only in moderation.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been trying to get on Facebook for the last 4 hrs or so.
At first I thought I was in jail, then soon found out they're down for maintenance.
Zuckerberg is changing a lot of things this month.
More privacy, different options.. whatever..


----------



## tiredretired

Last Friday, while waiting in line at the supermarket, the lady behind me was incessantly hacking, sneezing and coughing spreading her bacteria frappe' all over me. Well, here I am today, full blown head cold, chills, nose running like a garden hose and a splitting headache.  Oh happy day.

I removed and cleaned the temperature probe on my pellet stove.  A 10 minute job on a bad day and I am pooped.  So here I am complaining and shopping for model railroad deals on eBay.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Yea TR, the first time it took me more than a day to recover from a night of over indulgence and abuse is when I said, "No more". I've pretty much stuck to that promise. I still drink alcohol but only in moderation.




 I've been drunk once when I was 21. That was enough.  But, I have been known to get happy and amiable from time to time.


 Medicinal purposes only.

 Well I am into the Laphroaig. You were right. It will be my last bottle 

 Last night I hit 104 degrees body temp

 Same thing tonite.


 Took a cold bath that brought it down to 102.  But something mean is in my gut. Other than my broken back, No pain, everything works.  Weird.

 I'm not hungry and that is a first.


----------



## Doc

Wow  104 is very high for an adult.   Two nights in a row.  Damn.   Take care Franc.  Hope you get to feeling better real soon.


----------



## tiredretired

Supposed to warm up into the 50's today and 60's tomorrow.  Just might head down to the Ford dealer and check out the new Rangers.  I've got spring fever.


----------



## pirate_girl

Stormy here this afternoon.
Possibly severe. Grrr
It's been raining since early this morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It started raining last night. Still raining the snow has gone down. So far the basement has survived without any moisture. With the snow and ice covering the storm drains on the street and the ground being frozen, the only place for the water to go is up against the basement walls. 

So far I'm surviving spring break with 6 kids in the house. Thankfully we have the option of sending them to the boys and girls club down the street each afternoon.  I'll be spending the day boat shopping online. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
well, down here it is 70 this morning with a little sprinkle.  Supposed to clear off and then drop into the 40s at night.  You folks North of here have my Texas best wishes!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Trying not to fire about half the staff. I'm sick as hell, My foreman is out, my son had an appointment today and so I am running the plant. I have people who have been here over a year and still cannot run the simple equipment that creates their paycheck.

Lord have mercy, My patience is at it's limits. 

My foreman is out because he got drunk and kicked his girlfriend out. One operator is worthless today because her boyfriend kicked her out last night
Another operator smells of pot, so he is worthless as I cannot let him run the machinery.

Welcome to the world of small business.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> It started raining last night. Still raining the snow has gone down. So far the basement has survived without any moisture. With the snow and ice covering the storm drains on the street and the ground being frozen, the only place for the water to go is up against the basement walls.
> 
> So far I'm surviving spring break with 6 kids in the house. Thankfully we have the option of sending them to the boys and girls club down the street each afternoon.  I'll be spending the day boat shopping online.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


I lied. Our teen downstairs finally got out of bed and let out a screech when his feet hit the wet carpet. It's not standing water. Just enough to dampen the carpet by the bed in the corner. I just spent the past 2 hours directing him to move a bed and clean up the garbage collection he had under his bed. I hauled the the shopvac and dehumidifier/heater to turn on in his room. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## waybomb

All you sick folks.....

I got sick last year and was wondering if something else was wrong with me, mostly because I was getting sick often.

I'm not a OCD person that uses three bars of soap every time I wash my hands, but I have been in the food business forever, and washing my hands is second nature and do it very often, so I was pretty sure my often-sick condition was not from poor hygienic practices.

So, I'm sick and one of the guys at work insisted that taken an overdose of vitamin C, daily, really helps reduce sickness. That same day, two or three other people mentioned it, and then out of the blue, my kid calls and tells me he hadn't had a cold in over a year because he's been doing 3000mg a day.

You know what, it works. Every day I take 1 1000mg pill of vitamin C. I've been through about a jar and a half, so about 375 days, and I have not been sick once. 

Might help in the future, might not.

PG - what say you?


----------



## pirate_girl

I say yes, Fred.
C with rose hips being the best.
Linus Pauling wrote a book on the benefits of C, I read it all those years ago.
Achieving tissue saturation, basically taking triple the recommended dosage is supposed to be the ideal.
I've done that several times in my life with what I feel really did keep a cold virus from taking over.
It makes it burn when you urinate tho.
That's how you measure the saturation point.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After my accident I was taking vitamin c for months. The heartburn became unbearable and I had to stop. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

I take 600 MGS of "C" every day. I bump it to 1800 if I get ill.

Saturation? Well the body will dump what it doesn't need so supposedly there is no overdose issue. Still if the excess goes into the urine stream and burns, back off a bit.


Right now Kidneys seem fine. They hurt like hell Sunday but were fine on Monday. I attribute that to "C" and cranberry juice. Cranberries have high "C" content as well so I was easily exceeding 2000 MGS daily.

B complex is also recommended.

My only symptom now is 104 fever at night. And lack of appetited. The Low back pain is my injury. X-rays proved it had moved drastically. However the doubt remains that the old injury pain could be hiding something else.

On the one hand, I am enjoying the attentions and concern of my family and friends. But more and more they are insisting somehow a doctor could fix it overnight.   If my temperature jumps again tonite I will test their presumptions.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> I take 600 MGS of "C" every day. I bump it to 1800 if I get ill.
> 
> Saturation? Well the body will dump what it doesn't need so supposedly there is no overdose issue. Still if the excess goes into the urine stream and burns, back off a bit.
> 
> 
> Right now Kidneys seem fine. They hurt like hell Sunday but were fine on Monday. I attribute that to "C" and cranberry juice. Cranberries have high "C" content as well so I was easily exceeding 2000 MGS daily.
> 
> B complex is also recommended.
> 
> My only symptom now is 104 fever at night. And lack of appetited. The Low back pain is my injury. X-rays proved it had moved drastically. However the doubt remains that the old injury pain could be hiding something else.
> 
> On the one hand, I am enjoying the attentions and concern of my family and friends. But more and more they are insisting somehow a doctor could fix it overnight.   If my temperature jumps again tonite I will test their presumptions.



When one self medicates, they have a fool for a doctor. That 104 fever is nothing to be messing with.  That is some scary shit right there dude.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> When one self medicates, they have a fool for a doctor. That 104 fever is nothing to be messing with. That is some scary shit right there dude.



Seriously, that is the same as saying a defendant without a lawyer has a fool for a client. Good advice but not patently true.
Laymen can and do know the law. It is not sacred knowledge to the Legal pros.

The same can be said of doctors and medicine. The main difference between me and my doctor is he can prescribe medication. And he is so aware of my medical knowledge, I don't have to see him. As a paramedic we learned to spot symptoms and relay to a doctor. It was my JOB. If I called the office and we chatted, he would likely go by my diagnosis.

104 fever is nothing to toy with. But it hardly means you will die.
All other vitals, including fluid exchanges( fluids taken and urine removed) check.
What could be helpful would be blood and urine analysis along with a cheek swab. If I suffer circadian rhythm disruption again tonight, that may well happen Friday.

BTW, I am scheduled for my annual visit end of the month. Full lab work, Physical, and obligatory  lecture on suicide.

Meanwhile, I'm making no rush to the doctor. He is busy taking care of sick people who are really sick or have no idea why they are ill. And no interest in living healthy because that's why they have medical insurance.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> Seriously, that is the same as saying a defendant without a lawyer has a fool for a client. Good advice but not patently true.
> Laymen can and do know the law. It is not sacred knowledge to the Legal pros.
> 
> The same can be said of doctors and medicine. The main difference between me and my doctor is he can prescribe medication. And he is so aware of my medical knowledge, I don't have to see him. As a paramedic we learned to spot symptoms and relay to a doctor. It was my JOB. If I called the office and we chatted, he would likely go by my diagnosis.
> 
> 104 fever is nothing to toy with. But it hardly means you will die.
> All other vitals, including fluid exchanges( fluids taken and urine removed) check.
> What could be helpful would be blood and urine analysis along with a cheek swab. If I suffer circadian rhythm disruption again tonight, that may well happen Friday.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm making no rush to the doctor. He is busy taking care of sick people who are really sick or have no idea why they are ill. And no interest in living healthy because that's why they have medical insurance.



That's awesome Franc.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## tiredretired

Just got done cleaning the snow off the deck.  Sunny, warm spring day and I be loving every minute of it.  Man, does it feel good being outside and not freezing one's nards off.  Hopefully, we have turned the corner on this winter thing.

I've turned the corner on this cold thing, too.  Just a few sniffles left but energy level is back with no aches and pains.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> That's awesome Franc. Best of luck to you.


 

 The Human body, Like most earth creatures , has a programed point of demise.  Call it genetic obsolescence
 I plan to be one of those healthy people lying at hospital dying of nothing.


----------



## tiredretired

Yesterday was 61 degrees and sunny.  Spent the day outside washing my truck, breaking up some ice and pressure washing the deck.  

Today, it is 27 degrees, snowing and windy.  With all this roller coaster weather, it is no small wonder everybody isn't sick.  Today, I will be a slug, drink hot chocolate and watch movies.


----------



## pirate_girl

My brother rolled his truck on the way home from work this morning.
I've been on the phone with my sister in law and niece to get updates.
His head took a good hit on the right side, he's got lacerations to his ear, and is very sore.
If he's admitted I'll go visit later.
What a thing to wake up to.


----------



## Ross 650

Sorry to hear the bad news.  Hope he heals quickly.  Hang in there Gal!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ross 650 said:


> Sorry to hear the bad news.  Hope he heals quickly.  Hang in there Gal!!!!



He's going to be okay!
Told him he's hard headed like the rest of the family, and that there are many up in Heaven who were looking out for him.
Thanks.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm glad that he is okay.  From the look of the truck, he was lucky.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ouch. Looks sore. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Ouch. Looks sore.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



In his words, "Sis, I'm sore af, and embarrassed".


----------



## Doc

Glad he is okay, and apparently, from the looks of the truck, he was wearing his seatbelt.  Good for him.   

Wife and I have been laboring in the remodeled basement.  Contractor finished up yesterday.  Now our job is to move all our crap back into place from where it was being stored.   Major undertaking.  The room looks as bad or worse now with stuff sitting about enroute to it's final location.   Fun fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had a semi busy day after a sleepless night. Ever since I had the hernia surgery my guts are a twisted mess. I'm eating less and get that bloated feeling on a regular basis. So I got up this morning and headed to the church for our monthly mens breakfast. Then came home and rested for a couple hours before heading back to the church to set up and play the service with my band "The Ambassadors".  If my wife can keep her hands off my hot body tonight, perhaps I'll get some sleep. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been amusing myself watching old game shows on Buzzr.
Wow!! Sue won a Chevy Nova worth $9,700!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Still trying to recover from the Kidney infection. Sore as hell in the lower back. My spine being out the Doctor set it more than once only to have the pain return within an hour. No appetite. Fever goes up at night and down in the day time. 

I finally figured out the issue. I have had a small hernia in my belly button since I was born. It gives my kids a laugh 'cause it makes my belly button a smiley face. Every once in a while it strangulates, I pop it back in, and go on.

Didn't see it or feel it. The kids noticed it was different.

Strangulation has been there for two days. Doesn't seem to have any necrosis. We shall see. But the Eagle has landed. Everything works. Fever is down. Things are just sore.

Thanks for all the support and well meaning advice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If you don't have problems with the hernia, don't get it fixed. I got the mesh with both of mine. Every few days my guts feel like they're tied and I can barely eat. I have to really watch what I do now as certain twisting will cause severe abdominal burning. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> If you don't have problems with the hernia, don't get it fixed. I got the mesh with both of mine. Every few days my guts feel like they're tied and I can barely eat. I have to really watch what I do now as certain twisting will cause severe abdominal burning.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


 I have avoided it for 72 years. I ,may well take that advice


----------



## FrancSevin

Getting my "06 Chrysler Crossfire out of mothballs today.  It needs a new top so that happens later this week.

 Next, the weather is grand today.  So, the granddaughter's bicycle needs to be assembled.  The grandson gets a new bike for his birthday March 6th.  Now that I am well, we can go pick one out.  I hope he buys assembled off the rack.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Helped my neighbor cut and load the last of a tree that came crashing down last week.  Rather, he cut and I and the tractor loaded.  

We're having all the terrazzo floors sanded and refinished starting tomorrow.  Three guys showed up to move all the big furniture out to a POD parked in the driveway.  All the little stuff is in the living room, the kitchen and my shop.  They did the big stuff and the wife and I did the little stuff.  To be honest, she had most of the little stuff done already.  The house is now officially unlivable.  The kitchen is still usable after a fashion and I can weave my way through to my chair and TV.  

Got the motor home ready for living in for the next week or so, water and power, and loaded up with the essentials.  This is no way to spend a Sunday.  I'm buggered.

My wife is determined to cook corned beef and cabbage for supper tonight.  She's a trooper.  No wonder I love her.  I'll get the beer.  

Too late for a nap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the 10 am service. Came home. Been paying for it ever since. This damp weather knocked me on my butt. Haven't done much since. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to church early this morning, first service.
Talked to my brother for over an hour today.
He's doing fine, but will have this week off work.
Went to dinner with Ty and the girls.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been up since 4am with a stuffy head.
I've started a regimen of OTC Emergen-C + C w/ rose hips and zinc, Franc lol

Aimee is going to instruct me on the fine art of preparing "saco de cerdo con frijoles rojos y arroz y patatas" for dinner this evening.
With all the spices and heat involved that should clear my gourd.
Lol


----------



## nixon

Sorting these lovelies out for a neighbor . Got one of the Homelites working well . The other has a bad coil . So , I’m stewing it for 16-24 hrs in an old crock pot @200* to drive of internal mosture that shorts out the coils . The old Mac needs a carb rebuild and is awaiting parts . Life is good !


----------



## Jim_S RIP

nixon said:


> Sorting these lovelies out for a neighbor . Got one of the Homelites working well . The other has a bad coil . So , I’m stewing it for 16-24 hrs in an old crock pot @200* to drive of internal mosture that shorts out the coils . The old Mac needs a carb rebuild and is awaiting parts . Life is good !View attachment 111801
> 
> View attachment 111802
> 
> View attachment 111803
> 
> View attachment 111804
> 
> View attachment 111805



I see a book in your future. 

“1001 Uses for a Crock Pot”. :th_lmao:


----------



## EastTexFrank

Nixon, I wish that you lived close to me.  The ethanol in the gasoline finally got to the rubber parts in my favorite little chain saw.  Strange because I try to use ethanol free in all my small engines but all the fuel lines are definitely "mushy".  I'll get it fixed sometime because I really like that little saw.  We've been together a long time and created a mountain of sawdust together.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Been up since 4am with a stuffy head.
> I've started a regimen of OTC Emergen-C + C w/ rose hips and zinc, Franc lol
> 
> Aimee is going to instruct me on the fine art of preparing "saco de cerdo con frijoles rojos y arroz y patatas" for dinner this evening.
> With all the spices and heat involved that should clear my gourd.
> Lol


 
 Emergen-C is a decent product.  We did about 1.5 million samples of it last year.  I find it works best if used with a semisweet soda or club soda.  I use Swepes Ginger ale.

 It's more palatable and the bubbles seem to help clear the mucus in your throat.  Red raspberry is my favorite flavor.  But, it is expensive stuff.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah I know.
I probably paid more for it than I would a script.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Yeah I know.
> I probably paid more for it than I would a script.



I'm lucky on that as somehow a portion of those 1.5 million samples got "misplaced"

But look at it this way. At about a $1.29 per dose they are cheaper than a Lattie'


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I'm lucky on that as somehow a portion of those 1.5 million samples got "misplaced"


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Online drooling over boats. I went down to my assistive devices supplier to get fitted for a wheelchair,  new lift recliner, and talk about options for a lift to get in and out of the truck for rough days. Then I went over to talk to my occupational therapist about my upcoming medication to settle my accident once and for all. 

This afternoons task was cleaning up melted dog poop and ice in the driveway. No matter how diligent I am at cleaning dog poop throughout the winter,there's still a poop bomb in the driveway every spring. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## nixon

EastTexFrank said:


> Nixon, I wish that you lived close to me.  The ethanol in the gasoline finally got to the rubber parts in my favorite little chain saw.  Strange because I try to use ethanol free in all my small engines but all the fuel lines are definitely "mushy".  I'll get it fixed sometime because I really like that little saw.  We've been together a long time and created a mountain of sawdust together.



If you did live closer , I’d be happy to get it going again for you . What saw is it ? I can  probably find the parts for it ,and walk you through getting it sorted . 
Also , this thing followed me home today. 71 cc’s of electrically heated handle goodness ...


----------



## FrancSevin

nixon said:


> If you did live closer , I’d be happy to get it going again for you . What saw is it ? I can probably find the parts for it ,and walk you through getting it sorted .
> Also , this thing followed me home today. 71 cc’s of electrically heated handle goodness ...View attachment 111841
> 
> View attachment 111842
> 
> View attachment 111843


 
 Husky's are "NICE!"  lucky you

 I own three
   Two Rancher 55's and a 650


----------



## EastTexFrank

nixon said:


> What saw is it ? I can  probably find the parts for it ,and walk you through getting it sorted .



It's a little Efco (?) 12" bar that I bought from Northern Tool years ago.  I think that it's made in Italy.  I like it because it is small and light and can handle all the limbing and trimming.  When it gets outmatched, I fire up one of the bigger, heavier ones.  

I found a dealer about 25 miles away that can repair it but darn, his labor cost is extortionate!!!  I may just buy the new fuel lines and do it myself but now that the weather has turned nicer for about a week, I plan to be darned busy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling a tad better today.
At least I can breathe and the appetite is beginning to return.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Friday to you all.
Today I shall go wash the car, then do some shopping.
I was roused from my slumber this morn by Superman and number 1 grand bug serenading me on Facebook messenger.
Screen shot!


----------



## tiredretired

We are in the middle of a nor'easter dumping a crap load of heavy wet snow.  Wind is blowing at a good clip so I am staying close to the fort today.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> We are in the middle of a nor'easter dumping a crap load of heavy wet snow. Wind is blowing at a good clip so I am staying close to the fort today.


 Between the liberals and the weather one wonders why people chose to live there. But then it is beautiful country.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> We are in the middle of a nor'easter dumping a crap load of heavy wet snow.  Wind is blowing at a good clip so I am staying close to the fort today.



Breezy here today and not so bad temperature wise.
Hmmm I'm wondering if we're going to be able to see the Northern Lights?
The weatherman said possibly tonight, better chance tomorrow night for us Buckeyes.
We shall see.


----------



## FrancSevin

Brought in "Heaven Scent" pastries for the crew today.  Most expensive in the county and clearly the most tasty.

 …...they earned it!


----------



## waybomb

FrancSevin said:


> Brought in "Heaven Scent" pastries for the crew today.  Most expensive in the county and clearly the most tasty.
> 
> …...they earned it!




Last week your were going to fire the dummy bunch.
For their sakes, stay well!


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Last week your were going to fire the dummy bunch.
> For their sakes, stay well!




No, Just the dummies in the bunch.
They make it hard for everyone.

 Some are gone now.  And so is the illness that had me so cranky.


----------



## Melensdad

*1 - The lovely Mrs_Bob and* her sister are  to Albuquerque, NM.  They left today at 6am and are planning to stop in Elk City, Oklahoma.  Hopefully before dark.  Their brother has all of the family belongings in storage and by all, I mean ALL the stuff from their late parent's home.  Clothes, dishes, furniture, scraps of paper, broken pencils, etc.  They are planning to sort through everything, donate a bunch of it to charity shops, save the stuff that has real value or has some sentimental value.  The stuff they are saving will go into a smaller storage locker, a few things will come home in the back of the truck.

So I've been texting back and forth with them on their travel progress.



*2 - Dasha's plane landed in Boston* about 90 minuets ago.  She is now checked into a hotel room.  She was worried they would not let her check into the hotel without an adult (_over 18 year old_) present while she was checking in.  Her mom will be in Boston later this evening.  Dasha had been texting me about the check in process, turned out they didn't give her any problems.  

She will be visiting M.I.T. and Harvard.  Then taking a train to visit YALE.  Then taking a train to visit Columbia and New York University.  



*3 - I wired up a new LED floodlight*  in the dog yard.  We had a compact fluorescent fixture up there for the past decade but it didn't do well in the cold weather and it didn't throw light very far.  Did a nice job of area lighting but not much more than that.  The cost to replace the 3 bulbs was almost as expensive as the cost of a 'discontinued' model LED flood lamp so I just replaced the whole fixture.



*4 - Waiting to hear from Melen* about a job with Cummins Diesel.  Probably waiting until mid-next week.  She had second interview with them on Thursday.  The job is down to her and 1 other candidate.   We all are hoping she gets it.  If not she will accept the job from CISCO Systems in California.  Really hoping she doesn't have to move to California.  Really really hoping that doesn't happen.  I know it would be a great opportunity and a nice entry into the legal departments of any company in the tech industry, but California is such a .


----------



## pirate_girl

I cleaned the apartment like a mad woman.
Broke my old record of 2 hrs.
Walked across town since the weather is lovely.
I don't know about the rest of the day.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Waiting to hear from Melenabout a job with Cummins Diesel.  Probably waiting until mid-next week.  She had second interview with them on Thursday.  The job is down to her and 1 other candidate.   We all are hoping she gets it.  If not she will accept the job from CISCO Systems in California.  Really hoping she doesn't have to move to California.  Really really hoping that doesn't happen.  I know it would be a great opportunity and a nice entry into the legal departments of any company in the tech industry, but California is such a .



Bob, either would be fine with us as long as she lets us use her employee discount!


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob is in a hotel in Elk City, arrived about14 hours after departing our house.  She will have a much shorter drive tomorrow and will arrive in Albuquerque shortly after lunch. 

Dasha’s mom arrived in Boston a short while ago. 

The new LED floodlight works great!!!   About 250% brighter and throws light much farther than the old CF light. 





jim slagle said:


> Bob, either would be fine with us as long as she lets us use her employee discount!



Lol

I think I’d spend more $ on Cummins Diesel products than CISCO equipment.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Lol
> 
> I think I’d spend more $ on Cummins Diesel products than CISCO equipment.



Actually since I retired not much of either around here!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’ve enjoyed the day just watching my favorite news sites.

All the usual suspects have done exactly what I expected!

Now getting ready for tomorrow and the morning talk shows.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lemme see..
Church, dinner out with the divine Ms. T, I'll drop in this afternoon and surprise the grandies.


----------



## nixon

Good Morning ! Gonna swap out the winter tires for the 3 season tires ,and install a VCM delete on Jan’s Pilot .


----------



## EastTexFrank

The floor guy finally said it was okay to move stuff back in to the house.  We'll be moving furniture from the Pod in the driveway inside all day.  I've got to clean floor vents and reinstall them.  There are still doors stacked against the newly painted walls.  We'll see.  

It does mean that we will be able to move back in early next week.  We've been living in the motorhome in the driveway for the past week.  It's not much of a hardship really.  I will need to drive it to the Civic Center and dump the tanks.  I was going to do it today but the schedule got rearranged and there is a big rally at the Civic Center and the place is full.  I like to dump my crap in private.


----------



## Melensdad

The Grizwald's in the driveway 



EastTexFrank said:


> ...
> We've been living in the motorhome in the driveway for the past week.
> 
> ...
> 
> * I will need to drive it to the Civic Center and dump the tanks*.  I was going to do it today but the schedule got rearranged and there is a big rally at the Civic Center and the place is full. * I like to dump my crap in private*.



Didn't cousin Eddie Grizwald just dump it down the sewer?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> The Grizwald's in the driveway
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't cousin Eddie Grizwald just dump it down the sewer?



Cousin Eddie wasn't on a septic system.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Started a new pain med. Zzzzz. Soo tired. Had physio this morning. Scouts tonight. 

We tried a new method of therapy on the back using suction cups and lotion to help them stick. It felt great. Total opposite of what we've been doing for 3 years. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Looked at a couple houses this morning as possible “flip” homes.  Might bid on one of them. 

Back and forth with Dasha on the phone and texting while she and her mom are visiting MIT. 

Sitting at the cigar lounge now catching up with the guys here.  No reason to head home anytime soon.  Enjoying the cigar and the conversation.


----------



## tiredretired

Feeling a bit under the weather today.  Had a dental cleaning this morning which I did not want to go to, but embraced the suck and went anyway.  

Now, shopping for N Scale railroad cars on eBay.  Put in a few bids.  My luck has not been too good lately.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> ...
> 
> Now, shopping for N Scale railroad cars on eBay.  Put in a few bids.  My luck has not been too good lately.



Sorry you are not feeling well.

I used to play with N scale.  Now I have mostly 1 Gauge Marklin stuff.  Love it but it takes up too much room.  Only bring it out at Christmas time because we don't have room for a permanent layout.


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> Sorry you are not feeling well.
> 
> I used to play with N scale.  Now I have mostly 1 Gauge Marklin stuff.  Love it but it takes up too much room.  Only bring it out at Christmas time because we don't have room for a permanent layout.



Thank you Bob.  Oh, I will survive.  Slept lousy last night, then woke up with a headache.  No big deal.  

Marklin stuff is great quality stuff right there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Sorry you are not feeling well.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to play with N scale.  Now I have mostly 1 Gauge Marklin stuff.  Love it but it takes up too much room.  Only bring it out at Christmas time because we don't have room for a permanent layout.


I'd like to get into the model railroad stuff too but we just don't have the room now. Maybe when the kids are grown

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

My son and I had an HO set 8' X 8' in dad's place across the street. All packed up now as dad's place is for sale.

The son lives in a apartment and my place if fully finished.  What used to be the "Train Room" is now my Granddaughter's bedroom. I'd have to give up the pool table to go back to the hobby.

Uh- No!

Maybe when he gets a house.

His son is 13 and would be a good age for that hobby. But he is more into computer games.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're shopping for a 5 bedroom house with more room to move inside on the outskirts of the city. We need that many rooms for the kids. But as they get older and leave the nest, the bedrooms will be repurposed for other uses. She wants a designated "sewing" room. I want a music room to display and play all my guitars. One room could be a train room. 

Not doing much today. Just a meeting with our adoption worker soon. I'm still feeling the effects of the new medication I started. I had to stop it as I can barely keep my eyes open and have extreme dizziness 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, we're still not back living in the house.  The floor guy is back today to fix some blemishes, mainly minute bubbles in the sealant in some places.  Ordered new floor registers yesterday.  They take 4 weeks to arrive.  

Can't get in to the Civic Center to dump the tanks until tomorrow.  That's when the rally breaks up.  You've never seen so many big, expensive Class "A" rigs in your life.  Tens of millions of dollars parked there.  

If the wind stays down, today will be a spraying day.  Gotta try and kill some of the weeds and junk grass.  It may be beyond reclaiming though.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> If the wind stays down, today will be a spraying day. Gotta try and kill some of the weeds and junk grass. It may be beyond reclaiming though.



Full time job here too. Acres of weeds with a few blades of grass here and there.    

I do have a 65 gallon 3 point pto boom sprayer and a 25 gallon tow behind sprayer in the arsenal.


----------



## FrancSevin

Spent last night sleeping.  I should have been studying for my Medical exam tests today.  Seeing the Doctor for my annual physical.   I did fast.

 After my illness two weeks ago, I'm quite well and fit so I should pass , right? 

 Still have some Firewood to move. And a 96 foot long wood fence to take down in the very back.  I'll do more on that each evening this week. Plans are to rebuild next week, weather permitting. There is a lot of brush and tree libs in the way which has to be cleared out.

 This is a board on board "good Neighbor" fence with 1 X 8's planks alternating on each side.  Six feet high. 

 Not easy and not cheap. 

 But they last 20-25 years and look great. Privacy when you are sitting but one can see through them when walking by.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Darn Franc, You and I seem to be about in the same position.  I just finished taking down the old wooden board fence between the house and the pasture.  I kind of like the open look to the lake so I don't know if I'll replace it, certainly not this year.  I have sections of the rest of the fence around the place torn down and I'll get around to replacing it soon.  The work never seems to go away only it takes me longer to get it done these days.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
dont worry about that work.  Just ignore it.  I ignore mine these days and it ignores me.  Have a workless goodun!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Darn Franc, You and I seem to be about in the same position. I just finished taking down the old wooden board fence between the house and the pasture. I kind of like the open look to the lake so I don't know if I'll replace it, certainly not this year. I have sections of the rest of the fence around the place torn down and I'll get around to replacing it soon. The work never seems to go away only it takes me longer to get it done these days.


 
 If I leave mine down, I get a wonderful view of my neighbor's garage.  And they get a clear view into our bedroom thru the 8' X 8' window wall I installed last year.  

 I don't mind but the wife says no.

 So the new fence goes up.

 When I fist built it most of the lumber was free from packing crates coming to my  factory. Lots of extra labor pulling nails and such.  The entire yard is 340 linear feet built it all for at less than $2.00 a foot. This time it is gonna be expensive.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a relaxing day so far.
Got some issues with the middle Granddaughter , but nothing good Nana lovin' can't fix.
Migas for dinner, ole'!
I'll take my walk before evening falls.
Then working rehab this eve.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'd like to get into the model railroad stuff too but we just don't have the room now. Maybe when the kids are grown
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



I've loved railroads all my life.  When I was 5 years old, before my Dad built their house, we lived in a small apt. near a small rail yard.  One day my mom found me standing on top of a Pullman Standard box car waving to her.  I remember little other then the switchyard foreman telling me she was going to tan my hide when he climbed up to get me. Obviously I have never been afraid of heights, but I was sure afraid of her.  :th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Just got home from a wonderful night at work.
I've got some errands to run after some shut eye.


----------



## tiredretired

Off to the VA today.  Gonna be a long day.


----------



## Melensdad

Well so far I've accomplished a lot.

With the help of 3 very persistent dogs, and their calamitous barking, we managed to chase away the big blue truck with flashing yellow lights and prevent it from stealing my garbage cans.  Unfortunately the culprits did steal the contents of the cans.  The jumping and barking dogs were dismayed that I would not release them to chase down the get away vehicle.

I plan to go to the cigar lounge this morning  

Then take out the motorcycles this afternoon, heck if its warm enough I may ride one to the cigar lounge?  In any case my plan is to go to the cigar lounge for a while and also to get the motorcycles on the road for the first time today.

This evening I'll be at the fencing club


----------



## FrancSevin

No sleep last night. Again.

 The new Puppy ( OK she's a year old now) was a Tasmanian she devil last night.  Running wild all over the house and constantly jumping on the bed and licking my face till I woke up.  The bed was covered with her throw toys.  SHE wanted to PLAY!!!!

 We have four cats and this morning not a one was in sight. I don't think she ate them but obviously they were pissed off. So was I.

 I'm hoping today is an easy one.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Well so far I've accomplished a lot.
> 
> With the help of 3 very persistent dogs, and their calamitous barking, we managed to chase away the big blue truck with flashing yellow lights and prevent it from stealing my garbage cans. Unfortunately the culprits did steal the contents of the cans. The jumping and barking dogs were dismayed that I would not release them to chase down the get away vehicle.
> 
> I plan to go to the cigar lounge this morning
> 
> Then take out the motorcycles this afternoon, heck if its warm enough I may ride one to the cigar lounge? In any case my plan is to go to the cigar lounge for a while and also to get the motorcycles on the road for the first time today.
> 
> This evening I'll be at the fencing club


----------



## NorthernRedneck

FrancSevin said:


> No sleep last night. Again.
> 
> The new Puppy ( OK she's a year old now) was a Tasmanian she devil last night.  Running wild all over the house and constantly jumping on the bed and licking my face till I woke up.  The bed was covered with her throw toys.  SHE wanted to PLAY!!!!
> 
> We have four cats and this morning not a one was in sight. I don't think she ate them but obviously they were pissed off. So was I.
> 
> I'm hoping today is an easy one.


We have 3 small dogs but they are kenneled every night and when we aren't home. They like sleeping in there. 

Today was the usual gym and physio routine. We went to check out a new boat. Nice but I don't like the layout. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Got some bad news from the doctor today about my physical yesterday. Some test came back outside of norms. Apparently I did not study hard enough.

 White blood cells count was three times normal and the PSA was double last year.  I'm waiting for the fecal test to be positive and make my day really sour.

 PSA was inside normal for my age but, still it doubled in one year.  Scary.  White blood cells are likely a carry over from my Kidney infection last week.  I'm hoping that also set my PSA off as well.

 We are gonna take these two again in 30 days.  So I'm cramming to pass them end of April. My plan is still to be lying in bed dying of absolutely nothing.

 That or shot in bed by a jealous lover.


----------



## pirate_girl

Franc!!
Tsk tsk!

Well I made dinner.
Soon as Aimee gets the dishes washed, we're going out to DQ for sundaes.
Butterscotch for me.
Large. Lol


----------



## tiredretired

After a busy day yesterday at the VA, I think I shall kick back a little.  Supposed to be mid 50's, sunny so maybe washing the car and or the truck will be in order.  I need an excuse to get outdoors and soak up some rays.


----------



## Melensdad

I dunno.  Have not decided yet.

I have a few more light switches, outlets and the new switch plate/outlet plate covers to be installed.  But I may delay the job simply because I am missing 1 last 4-way switch that I need.  Why should I do 95% of the job, which includes multiple up & down the stairs to switch off/on fuses, only to have to then do it over again when the final 4-way shows up?  Then again if I am bored enough maybe I will. 

If the weather holds out I may pull one of the motorcycles out and go for a ride.  There is possible rain.  Also temps are supposed to hit nearly 60(F) but then drop roughly 20(F) in early-mid afternoon.  So maybe a ride to the cigar lounge this morning and leave at noon to return home.  Might miss the stray rain drops and should avoid the cold.

Beginner Saber Lessons tonight at the club.  We have our class graduation tonight, it is basically a mini-tournament to see who is the best bad fencer in our graduation group.


----------



## FrancSevin

I've been moving Handi stone from my dad's place to mine. One of the first retaining wall blocks on the market it was created by Kirchner right here in St Louis. But, it is no longer available around here. My entire yard is hardscaped mostly with this manufactured stone.

So I am stealing it from the walls and raised gardens I built 40 years ago at my dad's place. They are 9.0" X 8.0" X 4.0" and weigh about 20 lbs each. The blocks seem a lot heavier now than back then.

But they match in style and color, even weathered the same. So they will be "handy" for future projects.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got some adequate sleep this morning.
3 days off now.
I'll hopefully dodge the rain today to squeeze a walk in.
God knows I need it with eating like a pig lately.
Can't let those lost pounds sneak back up on me.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Got some adequate sleep this morning.
> 3 days off now.
> I'll hopefully dodge the rain today to squeeze a walk in.
> God knows I need it with eating like a pig lately.
> Can't let those lost pounds sneak back up on me.



Sometimes it seems like losing the weight, as hard as that can be, is the easy part compared to keeping it off.  I dunno.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Melensdad

Sitting at the cigar lounge now enjoying a coffee and a cigar with the regular crew.  Rode the lovely Mrs_Bobs motorcycle here.  Temps are due to drop rapidly in a few hours so I won’t stay here too long.  I’d like to ride a bit more before the next cold and rain front moves through


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Sometimes it seems like losing the weight, as hard as that can be, is the easy part compared to keeping it off. I dunno. Just sayin'.


 
 No you are spot on right. It takes two weeks to lose 5 lbs and two minutes of foraging in the frig to put it back on.


----------



## FrancSevin

Picked up the Chrysler Crossfire today from the Top Shop. New convertible top and rear window. The car has been in storage for two years.

Almost forgot how much fun that little two seat _roadster with a stick_ is to drive.


----------



## Melensdad

My daughter shares our NETFLIX account.  

She always turns on the SUBTITLES so she can turn the volume down and not disturb her roommate while she watches TV.  

The way NETFLIX works is that if you share an account then the master controls are applied to ALL the devices across the account.  So my TV at home gets her subtitle preference displayed on my TV screen.

So today I changed the subtitles to *SPANISH * ... _*now she will have Spanish language subtitles on her TV screen*_


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> So today I changed the subtitles to *SPANISH * ... _*now she will have Spanish language subtitles on her TV screen*_



Does she speak Spanish?  She might not notice!


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> Does she speak Spanish?  She might not notice!



NOPE


And if she changes it back to English then I will change it to Chinese or some other language ... just to mess with her brain


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm watching the rain fall on my fence lumber and 24 bags of Pine Bark mulch.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just got home from playing the music at the 5pm service. I picked the songs for the past couple weeks. 6 songs per service. Other than that it was a quiet day. Well, quiet for a  Saturday with 6 kids in the house. It's not as bad as people think. Our oldest had his girlfriend over most of the day. She lives an hour away but comes to the city often. Good church girl. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

LOL ... she turned off subtitles. 

I switched it back on. In French


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. That's funny. We do the same thing. My parents are on my Netflix. I can see when dad is watching a western movie      They use it all the time. I should do that. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

She switched it to English

It’s now on Chinese.  Clearly the battle has begun in earnest


----------



## tiredretired

Cold and rainy today so a good afternoon to bake some bread.  No bread machine.  Old school way.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a very busy day yesterday.
Went to a bbq at Ty's and had a great time with the little ones.
He was in and out at the grill in the cold tending to his fabulous ribs.
I saw an eagle in one of the pines, but didn't get a picture.
Kiwi is missed as are all of the ducks...good memories.
Today I'm just doing.
Life is grand!


----------



## Bamby

TiredRetired said:


> Go ask Alice, I think she'll know.



But where did she get off to.....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6qnRS36EgE"]Smokie - Living Next Door to Alice (Official Video) (VOD) - YouTube[/ame]

Likely we'll never know...


----------



## tiredretired

Bamby said:


> But where did she get off to.....
> 
> Smokie - Living Next Door to Alice (Official Video) (VOD) - YouTube
> 
> Likely we'll never know...




Remember what the dormouse said...
Feed your head, feed your head.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Cold and rainy today so a good afternoon to bake some bread. No bread machine. Old school way.


 
 That's the best way to do it.  Messy and takes all day but worth it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Very busy day in store.
Seeing my new NP, then to Defi for a dental appointment, then shopping.


----------



## tiredretired

Ordered new fog light assemblies for my truck. Old ones are original and falling apart so I will be removing them to see what fasteners I can salvage and which ones I need to hunt down.  Also need to change the 9005 wiring plugs as one quit working over the winter.  

Glad the weather is finally moving toward spring.  Gonna be mid 50's today.


----------



## Doc

Going to try out new circular saw today.  Cutting wood for planks for add on to docks.  Then transport 4x4's and planks down to river.  Son got a new bigger boat so it's time to add 30ft of new dock to our 80 ft docks.   Hope weather and water level cooperates so we can get er done this Saturday.   So far forecast looks perfect.  Low water, and 70 degrees.  Hoping they are right on.


----------



## tiredretired

Got chased into the house by high winds and dropping temps.  It was beautiful all day, sunny and warm and then BOOM.  We're now getting 40MPH+ and the temp has dropped by 15 degrees.  At least I finished what I wanted to get done on the truck.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well I've been pronounced healthy.
My b/p is on the low end which I suspected. 
Got my beta blocker adjusted, was told to keep doing what I'm doing.
Yay! I intend to make a nice big breakfast dinner lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gym this morning. Went shopping for miscellaneous reno materials for a rental house I'm getting ready for sale. It's more like putting lipstick on a pig. It'll still be a pig when I'm done. All panelling inside. Dated siding. Good 2 bedroom starter home. I've had it 20 years. Time to pass it along to someone else. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Annual Podiatrist visit yesterday and Eye exam today. Actually had both eyes examined.   Passed everything with flying colors.  Assuming I can stay on my two feet I should be able to stay away from any doctors for a while.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After a second sleepless night, I loaded up the two older boys in the truck along with a bunch of tools and supplies to drive 3 hours to my home town where I still have 2 rentals. One is going on the market soon. It's only a two bedroom with no basement but a garage. I installed it carpet in one room while the boys washed walls and windows. I also tackled the kitchen where the previous tenant had a small grease fire. The only casualty was the oven fan. I picked up a used one for cheap. Tomorrow I'll tackle installing linoleum in the kitchen if the only place in town that sells it is able to get it down off their flooring display. It's a motorized flooring display that rotates the rolls of carpeting so you can select one you want. It died while I was there today. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

No clue.  

The Lovely_Mrs Bob is still out of town

Melen came home yesterday.  She has a morning DR appointment and plans to leave to return to school directly from the DR’s office.  We may meet for breakfast after the doctor?

No clue what Dasha is doing today.  I may take her to the museum in Chicago tomorrow?

My plan was to get one of the motorcycles into the shop for a service and to have Aux lights installed but that didn’t work out as the lights are back ordered.   Maybe I’ll just go out and ride today?


----------



## waybomb

The mostest funnest thing ever- bottom paint.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another rather sleepless night sleeping on a cot in my old house. Been on the go since 7am finishing up the kitchen and starting on the bathroom. All it needs is a wipe down and new caulking on the tub. The boys are being really helpful without complaining. I'm more or less delegating and teaching them basic household maintenance skills like simple wiring a plug and applying caulking. Also more in depth renovation stuff like installing a carpet in a bedroom or moving a stove and installing a range hood. Good skills for them to learn. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

All the grandkids are out of town, otherwise I'd go visit them.
So I'll just have a quiet day puttering around, take my walk again since the weather is beautiful, then go to work tonight.
May go out to dinner.
I've been craving Chinese.
The kind that doesn't poison me.


----------



## Melensdad

Plans changed.  

After breakfast I took Melen’s car to the shop.  4 new tires and an alignment.  

Damn kids are expensive!

I’ll be waiting for a couple hours at the cigar lounge for a call to come back and pick it up


----------



## tiredretired

Hit WallyWorld for some automotive supplies, oil and a filter.  My new fog light housings are supposed to come in on Tuesday but it is coming by FedEx and they suck around here.  I've chewed their asses off so many times they hate me. The drivers are fine, their management are dicks. The feeling is mutual.  

Also picked up some Bar & Chain oil.  A gallon of cheap stuff to spray under the truck and a gallon of good stuff to get some firewood cut just as soon as the ground stiffens up a bit but before the trees leaf out.  Tight window for that up here.  Burned a lot of wood and pellets this winter.  It was a long, windy, cold one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just got back home after working my butt off for two days getting the rental ready to sell. It's going on the market soon. And because the market is limited for two bedroom homes, I stand to do well hopefully doubling my initial investment due to the gold mine set to open soon. Workers are already trickling into town looking for houses to buy and there aren't many available surprisingly. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Went from breakfast to the dealer.  They were the only local place with the proper tire size in stock. After sitting there for an hour the service manager took pity on me and gave me a loaner so I drove to the cigar lounge to hang out.  Sat on my butt there for too long and got pretty bored.  At 3pm I called the dealer back, manager said car should have new tires and alignment done by 4pm.  Showed up at 3:45.  Car wasn’t ready until 4:30.  To their credit it was washed inside and out so I can’t cpmplain too much, and they took care of me without an appointment and actually had the tires I needed. 

Got home about 5:30. Fed the mutts. 

Hopped on a motorcycle and rode about 65 miles.  Home shortly before sunset.  Bourbon in a glass and my rear end in a LaZboy now. Not a bad finish to the day.


----------



## FrancSevin

A crab apple tree spouted in my dad's yard about 10 years ago. I've been wanting to transplant it every year séance. A slender sapling trapped in a fence, I freed it in 2014. I have root pruned it for the last two years but never got the chance to dig it up.

The house is going to a flipper soon so this was my last chance.

Today the trunk is over two inches. But the root ball is only about 30 inches round and deep So I dug a ditch around to, hammered a post spade under it and towed it out of it's hole with the truck.

It was about 15 feet high so I cut it back to 6 feet at a nice branching point. Cut them out as well. It will be a pollard but they are lovely bloomers in the spring.

I set it is a 36" by 20" deep cedar barrel planter for the patio.

Sorry no pics.

I used to transplant trees like this all the time. But old age made this one an all day exhausting project. I'm done and donner.

Time for a beer.  And some FF


----------



## pirate_girl

I should be sleeping. Lol
Not much planned today.
Day of rest dontcha know.


----------



## tiredretired

I am going to tackle replacing the door jamb switch on my pickup.  Of course that entails taking the driver's door all apart and then taking apart the door latch assembly, replace the switch and attempt to put it all back together all the while working partly by feel and trying to fit my fingers in there.  

I watched the YouTube how to video.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

YouTube is awesome. I always refer to instructional videos before tackling most projects. Learned a lot watching YouTube. 

We went to the 10am service. The rest of the day is doing sfa with my feet up watching tv with the heated blanket on and a couple puppies curled up on my lap. I love my new heated blanket. My legs are cramped up from the past few days so the heat helps. 

We're under a severe weather warning right now. Rain. Lots of it. The snow is melting. I can see half of my lawn. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Well, got the door jamb switch installed without too much of a hitch.  Took some time though.  

I wonder what the dealer would have charged to install it.  I'll bet 3-400 bucks.


----------



## luvs

i'll be staying here, watching made-4-tv movies & sipping on cabernet sauvignon..... until i hafta snooze; then onto an appointmet i thought i'd on schedule 4 this morning, tho it's 4 monday-- i went into my flake mode--- lunch would be lovely--


----------



## luvs

getting a hole put into my lip is somehow, !!


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> The mostest funnest thing ever- bottom paint.


 
 My least favorite chore on a sailboat. You have my sympathy.


----------



## luvs

getting a new keyboard, dammit-- & seeing my nurse-- sigh-- i could use a nap; my earbuds broke immediately

 oops-- they play music!!


----------



## Melensdad

*Later today* the lovely Mrs_Bob returns home after spending 2 weeks visiting her brother & sister sort through their family belonging that have been in storage for the past decade since the death of their parents.

Everything was in a small warehouse in Albuquerque.  There is now a pick up truck heading back home.  Apparently it is FULL of stuff that has sentimental value.

House is mostly put back together after a week of bachelor living.  I'll dust and do a few other minor clean ups before they arrive late afternoon or early evening.

-----

*Sunday* I took Dasha to the Museum of Science & Industry in Chicago.  

-----

*Monday* I arrived at the high school just after school ended.  I was sitting in the parking lot by the door, with the top of the convertible down, enjoying the sunshine.  *One of the security guards came up to me and told me to come inside quickly.*  There had been a shooting moments earlier, about 1 mile away, at the DMV.  The school was going on LOCKDOWN and I was getting locked inside with the kids.  

Probably 5 minutes later the lockdown was over.  The local police had secured the situation at the DMV.  No doubt some unhappy customer was trying to get his/her driver's license reinstated and didn't want to wait in a long line???  

I chatted with some of the kids I knew and headed back out to the car.  A few moments later Dasha and her friend Joy came out of the school.  They were locked down in a different area of the school.  I drove the girls to the beauty salon for haircuts and then later returned them to the school.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Taking two of the kids for eye appointments soon. Then absolutely sfa until this evening when we are taking the girls to a country Christian concert. I'll spend most of the day shopping/researching boats trying to keep my mind off this Friday. That's when I have arbitration/mediation to hopefully finally come to a settlement for my accident. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Taking two of the kids for eye appointments soon. Then absolutely sfa until this evening when we are taking the girls to a country Christian concert. I'll spend most of the day shopping/researching boats trying to keep my mind off this Friday. That's when I have arbitration/mediation to hopefully finally come to a settlement for my accident.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Good luck with the settlement and enjoy the day with the kids today.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> *Later today* the lovely Mrs_Bob returns home after spending 2 weeks visiting her brother & sister sort through their family belonging that have been in storage for the past decade since the death of their parents.
> 
> Everything was in a small warehouse in Albuquerque. There is now a pick up truck heading back home. Apparently it is FULL of stuff that has sentimental value.
> 
> House is mostly put back together after a week of bachelor living. I'll dust and do a few other minor clean ups before they arrive late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> -----
> 
> *Sunday* I took Dasha to the Museum of Science & Industry in Chicago.
> 
> -----
> 
> *Monday* I arrived at the high school just after school ended. I was sitting in the parking lot by the door, with the top of the convertible down, enjoying the sunshine. *One of the security guards came up to me and told me to come inside quickly.* There had been a shooting moments earlier, about 1 mile away, at the DMV. The school was going on LOCKDOWN and I was getting locked inside with the kids.
> 
> Probably 5 minutes later the lockdown was over. The local police had secured the situation at the DMV. No doubt some unhappy customer was trying to get his/her driver's license reinstated and didn't want to wait in a long line???
> 
> I chatted with some of the kids I knew and headed back out to the car. A few moments later Dasha and her friend Joy came out of the school. They were locked down in a different area of the school. I drove the girls to the beauty salon for haircuts and then later returned them to the school.


When we lived in Chicago I loved going to that museum. That and their museum of natural history were our favorite tourist stops when company came to town.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Taking two of the kids for eye appointments soon. Then absolutely sfa until this evening when we are taking the girls to a country Christian concert. I'll spend most of the day shopping/researching boats trying to keep my mind off this Friday. That's when I have arbitration/mediation to hopefully finally come to a settlement for my accident.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


After all you've been through Brian, I can't imagine how it won't work out in a very good way for you.
Best of luck all the same.


Gawjus weather again today.
That means walking the 2 miles to keep myself lean
I guess I'm going to take the grands to an Easter egg hunt this Saturday coming, then may spend the night.


----------



## tiredretired

Paid a visit to Burlington Hyundai dealer for three hours today, with the wife's Sonata, getting a recall and two TSB's taken care of.  Asked them to do a state vehicle inspection and they did it for no charge.  

I kept their Kuerig machine working and ate three of their donuts too, then walked about a 1/2 mile to 5 guys for a Bacon double cheese burger and fries with a chocolate shake.  Damn it was awesome.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> After all you've been through Brian, I can't imagine how it won't work out in a very good way for you.
> 
> Best of luck all the same.
> 
> [emoji106]



Thanks. Last week I was getting down about everything as this dictates our future. After a talk with our lawyer last Friday I'm feeling better about things. Let's just say we'll be set for life and have started shopping for a bigger house. It'll be a very long day Friday but if all goes according to plan we'll be able to celebrate. My wife still plans on working but the nice thing about her job is she can take big chunks of time off and still have her job. So we'll be able to enjoy life before we get too old and crippled up. 

All things considered, I'm not just rolling over and giving up. I hurt daily. Some days I can walk almost normally. Other days I'm using two arm crutches because I can barely feel my legs. On bad days, I just stay home. I have adapted my schedule to be flexible to allow for those days. I make the best with what I have. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Been busy doing laundry with some of the other apartment dwellers.
The building managers had new washers and dryers installed.
The Samsung digital ones that tweedle dee dee at the end of the cycle.


----------



## luvs

i so hafta take ibuprofen & maybe get ill-- Sweet Jesus; i hafta let myself get ill-- oh, no-- it's g oh no

 may well have gotten over that one-- yay! hate getting ill


----------



## luvs

my nurse saw me, got my hair done, nap, headache, drank, ; due 4 another nap, as my piercing is killing me in compilation w/ allergies--


----------



## FrancSevin

We are re-painting the production room floors this week That means every machine has to be disconnected and moved. We have seven lines now and that is a lot of work.

The floor prep is the worst as some of the paint in high traffic areas has loosened from the concrete. So hand scrapers at work all day. There is about 4,000 square feet of production room floor to paint. We are doing it in big sections so that we can paint an area and move the machinery back in a few days. 

The paint is oil based and the smell has everyone annoyed.

But production must continue as our customers keep ordering work to be done. After 8 long years of begging for work and just hanging on, I'm not complaining. My arms and shoulders are but, two bottles of Lismore' Single malt should get me through.  And no, that is not paint thinner.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> two bottles of Lismore' Single malt



Only two?


----------



## FrancSevin

:th_lmao:





jim slagle said:


> Only two?


:th_lmao:

I've been playing chemist. Mixing paint, cleaners and stripping compounds. All whilst converting alcohol to urine since the project was first envisioned by the boss. Last week and this saw one bottle of John Barr and one bottle of J&B get processed down the drain. The Lismore' was on sale last nite. I grabbed two because that is all that was there.

 BTW the boss paid for it, bless her heart.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting the kids all sorted out for school and figuring out where they are all going this evening/weekend. Having 6 kids takes a little planning. Two are coming with me to a scout camp. One is going for a visit with his bio dad. Two are going to help at a pancake breakfast on Sunday. 

Today is d day for us. 4 years of medical appointments traveling to Toronto for specialists lawyers appointments etc all to come down do a round of negotiations back and forth between lawyers talking some BIG numbers that will determine the rest of our lives. I was able to sleep last night. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

60 degrees today, 70 tomorrow so I dunno, but it will be outdoors whatever I do.


----------



## pirate_girl

The day started off blah, both me and the weather lol
Now the sun's shining so I'll get my cross town walk in.
That always brightens things up, getting the blood pumping.
Nothing outstanding otherwise.
Tomorrow I'll go out of town to spend with the wee ones until Sunday evening possibly.


----------



## FrancSevin

Hopefully, we get most of the main floor painted today.  However, the old paint is coming up in big flakes.  32 feet X 24 feet  and all of it looking pretty bad.
 we've been on our hands and knees all day and it looks like we'll be done scraping today.  I'll come in on Saturday and lay down the new finish.

 Saturday afternoon is services for Dave, our plant manager who died suddenly last week.  His ashes will be spread on a local lake he favored for fishing.


----------



## luvs

welp, that getting ill thing; i got so ill i let those that i luv know that i may well be dying & my treatment ppl kept harping on me-- strange ail; i woke so unwell; i thought i'd die, 'cept 4 hours & half a bottle of juice beyond, all well--
so i'll be having increments of food--
 fruit cup 4 brekkie & i got my living room/kitchen clean-- my meower, babs, she took charge & got into my groceries--


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Take care luvs. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Take care luvs.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



What he said.

Well, I had a good time with my babies.
Worn out, but in a good way.
It's rainy and blahh out there.
Passed a wreck leaving Defi and wonder if sonny boy was chasing it.
Things are good there except for his new lady friend.
That's all I'm going to say about that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm still out at a scout camp. Heading home soon for a well deserved shower and nap. At least I slept alright. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

After busting my ass working outside all day yesterday in 70 degree weather, today I am doing jack shit.


----------



## luvs

oh, you have gotta be kidding me-- I'm sick, again-- jus hit me, a wave-- imam dial my best pals & have 1 of 'em dial my Mom while i lay-- i'm so afraid, wtf is going on~~
u don't get so sick so quickly

so i thought, hm--


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> oh, you have gotta be kidding me-- I'm sick, again-- jus hit me, a wave-- imam dial my best pals & have 1 of 'em dial my Mom while i lay-- i'm so afraid, wtf is going on~~
> u don't get so sick so quickly
> 
> so i thought, hm--



You better take care there, young lady.

I'm charging my laptop so I can do a system restore on it.
Barely used the thing. It needs some serious attention.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah, this is gonna take a while.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Very quiet birthday today. I like it like that. I was able to take my boat shopping up a notch and make a couple contacts on prospective suitable candidates. The lovely missus and I ate out at a small diner for supper. It was yummy. We also upped the anti on house hunting as this one is just too small. We're going this week to check out a 2800 square foot home with nice sized garage that has a loft second floor sitting on 6ish acres only 15 minutes from the city. We aren't getting too excited until we see it. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Going to look at a house this afternoon. Let the fun begin. Trying not to get our hope up until we see it. 2800 square feet. Big garage with a loft upstairs. 6 acres. 15 minutes from the city which isn't all that bad considering it takes 15 minutes to drive from one side of the city to the other. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Finishing the tax filing today.

Accountant has EVERYTHING and said it would all be done before lunchtime.  This is the latest I've ever filed.  Total CLUSTER#### this year.  But looks likes its done.

I will be doing some chores around the house today.  This evening I'm picking up Dasha at her dorm and bringing her here to spend the night.  Tomorrow morning we leave early with her to drive to Notre Dame University for a visit.




NorthernRedneck said:


> Very quiet birthday today. I like it like that. ...


Very nice.  I prefer quiet birthdays too




NorthernRedneck said:


> Going to look at a house this afternoon. Let the fun begin. Trying not to get our hope up until we see it. 2800 square feet. Big garage with a loft upstairs. 6 acres. 15 minutes from the city which isn't all that bad considering it takes 15 minutes to drive from one side of the city to the other.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


Good luck with the house shopping.

We are shopping for another 'flip' house.  Market in the area we like to invest is really a HOT market now and people keep outbidding us, but they are people looking to buy and move in.  Investors/flippers tend to bid lower, long term buyers tend to bid higher.  Our search continues.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far this house is amazing. We're waiting to see inside. Our realtor should be here soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

BEAUTIFUL HOME

I hope it works out for you!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Brian! 
That is gorgeous!


I was up messing with the laptop fairly late last night.

I did a complete system recovery, not a restore.

Once I checked for Windows 10 update after the recovery,that took 2 hrs, it didn't take!

So I tried just searching the updates for everything on it, that started with 8 updates, after hours it said they failed. Wtf?

I mean it works to get online, but I have to figure how to update it.

Also, I tried to get Firefox as my browser. Nope.

So I have Windows Edge.


----------



## tiredretired

Is that an air conditioner in that upstairs window?   I thought you blokes up there got 9 months of winter and 3 months of lousy skiing.  

Very nice looking house.  Kudos.     I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Oh Brian!
> That is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I was up messing with the laptop fairly late last night.
> 
> I did a complete system recovery, not a restore.
> 
> Once I checked for Windows 10 update after the recovery,that took 2 hrs, it didn't take!
> 
> So I tried just searching the updates for everything on it, that started with 8 updates, after hours it said they failed. Wtf?
> 
> I mean it works to get online, but I have to figure how to update it.
> 
> Also, I tried to get Firefox as my browser. Nope.
> 
> So I have Windows Edge.



You just cited about 5 reasons why my everyday computer is a Mac.  I do own a  Win10 laptop and like it, but windows can be such a pain in the ass versus OS/X.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We put an offer on the house. It's HUGE inside. Ensuite bathroom with a jet tub and separate 2 person shower[emoji6].  HUGE master bedroom with gas fireplace and cathedral ceiling. 2 big living rooms upstairs with a big rec room downstairs. 4 bedrooms and 2 laundry rooms. Big garage. We'll see if it's accepted. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> We put an offer on the house. It's HUGE inside. Ensuite bathroom with a jet tub and separate 2 person shower[emoji6].  HUGE master bedroom with gas fireplace and cathedral ceiling. 2 big living rooms upstairs with a big rec room downstairs. 4 bedrooms and 2 laundry rooms. Big garage. We'll see if it's accepted.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Looks like a great place!  Hope they take your offer!

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> You just cited about 5 reasons why my everyday computer is a Mac.  I do own a  Win10 laptop and like it, but windows can be such a pain in the ass versus OS/X.



For now it's sitting in the corner on a table.
I'll research more options to see what I'm not doing right.
I glared at it this morning. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Looks like a great place!  Hope they take your offer!
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


Thanks. I don't anticipate any problems. It's  been on the market for a year and is sitting there empty. Plus the only condition that we put is a home inspection. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks. I don't anticipate any problems. It's  been on the market for a year and is sitting there empty. Plus the only condition that we put is a home inspection.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!





You will need a larger mower!


----------



## tiredretired

jim slagle said:


> You will need a larger mower!



Yeah, that looks like some real nice country up there.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> Yeah, that looks like some real nice country up there.



Out in the sticks!
Best place to be.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Exactly. I'm growing very tired of "city living" and the schools having bomb threats just a block away. And the vehicles egged. And the low lives stealing crap from the vehicles if they are unlocked. Oh and the noise and sirens all the time. It's a 15 minute drive out of the city. But soo quiet there. We got there about a half hour before the realtor and just walked around the property and fell in love. We both grew up in similar small towns. This house is in a small village of about 500 people. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Morning all.

Waiting for the lovely Mrs_Bob and Dasha to wake up.  I woke up early, made the coffee and am checking the weather reports for our drive to visit Notre Dame.

Mitty came down with me but Walter is still sleeping on the pillows upstairs.

Its nice to have a full, but quiet house.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Happy Tuesday everyone. After a quick back and forth with offer/counter offer, we have a handshake deal to buy the house. 

This morning we're in court for the adoption. Just formalities regarding access and such before it's officially done. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone. After a quick back and forth with offer/counter offer, we have a handshake deal to buy the house.
> 
> This morning we're in court for the adoption. Just formalities regarding access and such before it's officially done.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone. After a quick back and forth with offer/counter offer, we have a handshake deal to buy the house.
> 
> This morning we're in court for the adoption. Just formalities regarding access and such before it's officially done.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone. After a quick back and forth with offer/counter offer, we have a handshake deal to buy the house.
> 
> This morning we're in court for the adoption. Just formalities regarding access and such before it's officially done.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


  Big day.  Congrats again!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. The adoption thing is a long process. We have to do a 6 month probation period before its finalized in the courts. Now an aunt is trying to put a wrench in the plans. Everyone has to be in agreement for the courts to move things along. 



Canadian eh!!!


----------



## mtntopper

pirate_girl said:


> For now it's sitting in the corner on a table.
> I'll research more options to see what I'm not doing right.
> I glared at it this morning. Lol




Just a thought. Check your windows sleep and shut down/off to make sure it does not shut off when doing the large windows updates. I had a similar problem and made sure my computer was set to stay on all the time for the update and it then took the windows update download.


----------



## pirate_girl

mtntopper said:


> Just a thought. Check your windows sleep and shut down/off to make sure it does not shut off when doing the large windows updates. I had a similar problem and made sure my computer was set to stay on all the time for the update and it then took the windows update download.


Thanks Bill!
For crying out loud, I never even thought of that.


----------



## luvs

--bloodwork, ekg, dining, bar, bumping into my 'ol pal, bar, & laundry, then bar, & liquor store 4 vino-- me & my meower getting her to catch her newest toy; & soon, a nap--


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Friday services at 1 this afternoon, then stations of the cross at 7 this eve.
I bought the girls a ton of goodies for their Easter baskets, so will drop those off and visit for a while.
Jeff's in the burgh, Ty's going to his Dad's for Easter dinner, I'll be going with Aimee to Sophie's "praise the Lord" Hispanic church, then dinner after.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good Friday service at 11 then taking the kids out to see the house for the first time. They've only seen pictures. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure.

We may run up to Chicago to take a look at an apartment.  Melen's law school roommate needs an apartment for this summer for an internship and the lovely Mrs_Bob is trying to find a safe apartment within Melen's roommate's budget.  

We have Dasha living with us this week, continuing through Monday evening.  Classes resume on Tuesday morning.  So she is here for Easter break.

Might go to the YMCA to workout.  Did that yesterday with Dasha.  Also coached some advanced beginners with her yesterday evening.  Yesterday morning and mid-day I served on the Grand Jury, but they ended the season in a bit early.


----------



## tiredretired

Experimenting with a few different paints and clear coats I have on hand to see what I like best to shoot the fender flares on my truck.  Spending more time cleaning the Binks then anything else.


----------



## luvs

looking @ 'lil stuff i usually look beyond-- (& i broke yet another, 'nother, keyboard) 
bumping into my 'ol best pal rocks, 'cept she looks so thin that i got kinda sad--& i'm currently so underweight myself, 'cept i indulge & have a feeding tube & simply cannot gain-- she can; so saddening to see her so ill--
.....made me appreciate my steak/demi-glace/potato/bok-choy/beverage so differently--
she sent me a few texts, & she's sad & she's lonely-- sigh-- i'll dial her as many dials as she can take-- 

anyhow, spoke w/ my Mom & bestest & went shopping 4 food, booze; to see these items swept kinda-under-my-area-rugs-not-really; squeaky clean, seeing as to how we put them into a few washers w/ all-pods & bounce, & having my living room pillows & comforter vouch--
gorgeous~~


----------



## pirate_girl

Today is going to be not so busy.
Tomorrow is Easter dinner with the Puerto Ricans at casa Santana, after I attend the service in Spanish at their church.
That should be interesting.


----------



## Melensdad

One of my fencers just qualified for the US National Championships which will be held in early July.  That gives me about a half dozen kids who will be there competing.  


Earlier I helped the lovely Mrs_Bob make some food for tomorrow's dinner.  I also cut back the winter ornamental grasses to allow for spring flowers and new growth.  


Leaving in a couple hours to go see BLUE MAN GROUP in Chicago and then catch dinner afterwards in the city.


----------



## pirate_girl

Blue Man Group are awesome.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

On the go again. Easter weekend is always crazy for us. Went out this morning to grab dads enclosed trailer while the missus sourced empty boxes. Packed for a couple hours now at the church to set up for the service tonight. We're doing a few new songs. In a bit I'll be downstairs working at the annual fish fry where we have 200 tickets sold for 2 separate seatings. The mens group I'm part of hosts it every year. This evening I'll head home and if I haven't collapsed in pain, I'll pack a few more boxes. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Gutting the greenhouse today and Sunday. A 30 year old structure I built with my dad out of 4x4's and 36" X 66"storm windows I bought at a yard sale. Never meant to be a permanent structure it has become a chore to keep up. At 18' X 6' X 14' high, it is a nice solar heater on the south side of the house. In winter the Sub tropic plants are nice and the cats have a private place for a litter box. But this is it's last season. 

The new bathroom addition needs about four feet off one end of it. Treated wood foundation has rotted so it all comes down. Besides it was never permitted.

Once the bathroom structure is built, I can add on a new one, more properly done including a building permit.  I'm hoping to go 8 feet wide this time.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Blue Man Group are awesome.



It was.  Again.  Dasha thought it was 'silly' and I said that is sort of the whole point of their shows.  

We went to the 5pm show and then went out for pizza afterwards.  Just got home.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wishing you all a blessed Easter Sunday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You too!  I'm definitely feeling it the past few days.  I was at the church for 7 hours yesterday between setting up upstairs and playing the evening service to working the fish fry. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Ate too much!
The church was small, the service was all in Spanish and LOUD.
My 3 babies. 
Random photos.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had the usual packed house of 2fers. You know....the ones who only go at Christmas and Easter and don't go to church any other time. It was a good service though. We make a big deal out of Easter with a quartet of horns accompanying the organ along with a choir double the size of what we normally have. My lovely wife crocheyed 50 small crosses a few weeks back to give to all the kids attending. Our service was streamed live on Facebook for people all over the world. 

After the service a well deserved nap was in order. About mid afternoon, I decided that I wanted the flatdeck trailer in town so I took a drive to camp to get it. Most of the snow is now melted but the ground is still very wet out there. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm going to be hurting tomorrow but I managed to get something done. Since we moved in here 6 years ago, I've been wanting to replace the stairs to the back deck that back out onto the driveway. My accident kinda got in the way of that. But I finally tore out the stairs and replaced them. They never sat right. Whoever built them originally left a 2 inch gap between the risers and the driveway. I had them  blocked up to support them but that added an extra 2 inches to the bottom step. 

So, after a trip to lowes for some wood, I got to work. Here's the before and after. 









Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been busy cleaning and cooking, then took a walk down to the park and back.
It's beautiful outside.
Now I'm ready to tackle the coming week at work.
I'll leave my deck of cards at home.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good morning!
It's already 66°outside and beautiful.
Had a fab night at work.
No card games, however I did use my phone to play the trivia on here at 3am lol
Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## FrancSevin

I was at a customer yesterday who hires handicapped as their business model. They have a Thrift store I always checkout. Bought a Kensington 15 speed bike for $25.00.

Other than a small barely noticeable crack in the seat, perfect condition. I haven't been on a bike for decades. It's true, one never forgets how.

So my Grandson and I went bike riding last night for about three hours. 

Today, every muscle in my body is complaining. Whilst I do remember how to ride, I don't remember that part.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Couple of appointments this morning. Our youngest son is sick. I spent the afternoon in the garage cleaning up. Who knew! There's a floor in there. I can almost drive a vehicle in now. Almost. Not quite. Lol. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

We got up early, drove to Bloomington, IN to visit Melen at school.  Had lunch.  Hung out a bit.  Took her to the grocery store.  Drove home.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to bed.
It's been a long night.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gym this morning then a trip to camp. Going back to see the house this afternoon. Home inspection today. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Participating in a small memorial golf outing for a close friend who passed last month.


----------



## pirate_girl

I got some good deep sleep.
Was going to accompany the crowd on an outing this afternoon, but they didn't need me.
Here's my man!
4 months ago he could barely do anything.
Rehab works!


----------



## Melensdad

1 - totally failed in my attempt to fix our little Yamaha side-by-side.  Replaced the battery.  Messed with everything I could reach without getting my knuckles bloodier than necessary.  No horn.  No power to the starter.  No lights.  But the back up alarm sounds.  Batter is 100% on the tester.  Only bloodied 2 of my fingers.


2 - went to look at another flip house.  Way too far gone for me to mess with it.  Looks like its ready to tumble now.  We bought one a couple days ago too.


3 - fencing club tonight for an hour or two


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got home from the house inspection. A few minor problems in the house but no deal breaker. The biggest issue was the well. It's a drilled well 220 ft deep. The return pressure wasn't what it needed to be. Could be because it hasn't been used in  7 months. The owner was there and already had a call in to a drilling company. Hopefully they'll be able to fix it. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

My first hubby and I were home searching after he was discharged from the Navy.
Through a VA loan.
They were very picky.
The home was in the country and the well was shared with the people next to it.
They didn't like that, nor the fact that the downstairs half bath was adjacent to the kitchen.
Good thing we never got that house, as the one we ended up getting was perfect for raising our sons near the schools etc.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First time I stopped longer than 5 minutes today. Went to the gym. Picked up some lag bolts for the steps I built the other day. I had them fastened to the deck with screws as that's what I had. So I returned home and immediately went to work swapping out 28 screws with 28 lag bolts. I  got halfway done then headed to physio. After physio she who must be obeyed and I  headed out furniture shopping for the new house. We haven't bought anything yet. Just getting ideas 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

42 degrees and raining ice pellets.    Yesterday was 66 degrees and sunny.  

I ran errands today, including grocery shopping.   I hit up my favorite Italian specialty shop and will have some cheese and spinach stuffed ravioli for dinner tonite.


----------



## pirate_girl

Leaving for Defiance in an hour for a dinner date with the granddarlings.
I've got a booth reserved at Applebee's.
Apparently Maddie has some flowers for me.
Dandelions.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We did applebees on Wednesday. Good deal. Kids under 12 eat for $4. Not often we get out as a family for a meal as there's 8 of us. So half ate for $16 total. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> We did applebees on Wednesday. Good deal. Kids under 12 eat for $4. Not often we get out as a family for a meal as there's 8 of us. So half ate for $16 total.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


Lol
I spent a little over $40 on my meal and 2 kids menu meals.
Then they thought we were going someplace to get toys.
I said no no no.
Y'all ain't getting toys every time I come to see you.
I'm beat!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far I went to the store for some sealant then crawled up on the roof of the truck camper and resealed the middle joining seam. I also reinforced the roof to prevent flexing which always caused to sealant to crack and leak. I only use it once a year to head up fishing the third weekend in may. I'm still going this year despite a moving date the following weekend. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Slept in today.  Don't know why just did.

 It's raining so outside work is postponed.   But I have a ton of honey do's on the inside.

 Sun just peeked out at 2:00 so maybe I'll tackle what is left of the old fence.  Can I get Cathy Gifford to come by and help?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm hurtin. But still managed to drag my butt out of bed and went to church this morning. Just got home and the plan for the afternoon includes my chair, heated vest and blanket and a TV. Lol

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

She who must be obeyed dragged me out to the store to check out a few sale items. I walked out with a new 20 gallon air compressor and a 21ft extension ladder. My reasoning was that a bigger garage would require a bigger air compressor. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Been plunked down here most of the day reading, watching movies and just relaxing.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to our Godson's house to help out his parents with a remodeling project.  They took us out to breakfast afterwards.

They also got a new puppy.

It has razor sharp teeth.

It bit me.  A lot.


_Oh, and FWIW, these photos were uploaded from my computer and were properly oriented when I uploaded them to the FF website.  I don't know why 2 of them are tipped on their side._


----------



## FrancSevin

Last nite's wind storm brought down a lot of branches. My river Maple never has a problem but this morning we had a limb 25 ft long and about 6.0 to 8.0 " in diameter dropped between the houses.

Luckily there was no structural damage. Just tore up the Oak Leaf Hydrangeas


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Furniture shopping. Two living room sectionals. A nice wood bedroom set. And a bunch of accents. End tables. A split king adjustable bed. Entertainment unit. Basically the works for the upstairs at the new house. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

not much happening here

I got dressed, that is a bonus.

It's pouring down rain.  Not working outside.  Paid a few bills.  

Late this afternoon I'll pick up Dasha and help her work on some letters to some college fencing coaches.  Then we will both go to the fencing club.  Beginner lessons & equipment repairs.


----------



## tiredretired

First lawn mowing of the season!  Felt great to be mowing instead of blowing snow.  Check back with me in August and see if I still feel this way.  

Then, my neighbor's kid asked me for a ride to work.  Said he wrecked his car last night.  Nothing like waiting until the last minute.   Good kid, but he needs to get his shit together.  At his age I was in the middle of a  4 year Navy hitch. I just can't figure out these kids today.  My wife says I should not be comparing him to me.  Yes, that would be a good thing for him not to be compared to me. I agree.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Furniture shopping. Two living room sectionals. A nice wood bedroom set. And a bunch of accents. End tables. A split king adjustable bed. Entertainment unit. Basically the works for the upstairs at the new house.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Good for you guys.  Shit you been through, you deserve it, dude.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks.  It's been a rough 4 years. Even today with the snow, I was reduced to using the walker to get around. Some days I can get lots done and walk around mostly without support. Heck, yesterday it was nice so I was up on the roof of the camper working on it. Today, I'm barely walking. The actual move into the new house is tentatively scheduled for may 25th. With all the furniture we picked out being delivered hopefully a few days beforehand. The move is looking easier all the time as a lot of our furniture is staying in this house for the time being so we can stage it for listing. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks.  It's been a rough 4 years. Even today with the snow, I was reduced to using the walker to get around. Some days I can get lots done and walk around mostly without support. Heck, yesterday it was nice so I was up on the roof of the camper working on it. Today, I'm barely walking. The actual move into the new house is tentatively scheduled for may 25th. With all the furniture we picked out being delivered hopefully a few days beforehand. The move is looking easier all the time as a lot of our furniture is staying in this house for the time being so we can stage it for listing.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



That's great you can work it out like that.  That way, no need to bust your balls and be able to work on it on the good days and not sweat the bad, so much.  

Just make sure you get one of those great big oversized overstuffed recliners for those snow days.    Some days in the winter you couldn't pry my ass out of mine with a crowbar.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> great big oversized overstuffed recliners for those snow days



With a table beside it so you have a place to set your hot chocolate and the tv remote


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Actually I'm spoiling myself with a fancy new lift recliner with both heat and massage for the main living room. And I have a heated blanket. My chair is going in the family room along with a hide a bed sectional

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Felt blah pretty much since late this afternoon.
My cousin Brad texted me and told me my last surviving Aunt ( my Mother's sister) has been having fainting spells, so they're implanting a monitor.
Another thing to have to worry about.
I've got Jewish grandmothers beat in that department.
Worry worry worry.


----------



## 300 H and H

If the weather holds today, I will be planting corn...

Supposed to rain later today, and this evening. I am almost half done..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Let's see. After the kids left for school and my meds kicked in, I tackled the bathroom and removed the toilet to change the seal as it started leaking the other day. After which we went out looking at a couple furniture stores for a new lift recliner for me. Then we took a drive out to the new house to set up a post office box as there's no home delivery service there. They have a small store there that is a one stop shop. They have basic groceries. Beer. Liquor. And the post office. All just down the road from our place. Next, we came back to town and went shopping for new bedding as we're upgrading from a queen to a split king adjustable bed. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

My Aunt Marilyn came through the procedure with flying colours.
I spoke with both my cousins Brad and Steve last night.
Piece of cake, they said for her.
She's a very young 74 years old and has always been active playing tennis, and even used to ski in Colorado back when Uncle Hal was still alive.
So that's good news.
Aside from that, everything's cool here.
Gotta work tonight and hopefully Melvin will keep me entertained "directing traffic" all night.


----------



## FrancSevin

I've been trying (and failing) not to fall asleep at work today.  last night 4.5" of rain in a few hours.  Greenhouse kept flooding over into the garden apartment.

 Sump pump failed.  So we had to use an emergency pump.  It did not have an automatic on/off so we had to monitor the water level and turn it on/off.  I went to bed at 3:00 AM but could not sleep. 

 More coming tonight.  I haven't yet found a replacement pump.


----------



## pirate_girl

Have fun with that Franc.
It finally stopped raining here.
The river flood warning, I believe has been extended, no surprise there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another fun filled day of craziness up here. Gym. Physio. Picked up a nice oak desk for the new house. Stopped by the lawyers to pick up a fairly hefty cheque (the first of 3 apparently)  I'll find out how soon I can pick up my new boat in the morning.  

Things are about to get even more crazy. We take possession of the house on the 15th. Then move on the 25th. Prior to that, we need to have all the new furniture delivered to the new house, get a wall built, clean a bit in there, move the boxes we have packed so far and unpack them so we can reuse the boxes here for more crap we don't need. I hate moving. Hopefully this will be the last time until we are old and decide we want to downsize. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Supposed to be taking the motorcycles into the dealership for service and to have them add some auxiliary lights to the bikes.

Weather is being less than cooperative as we have moderately heavy rain with a bit of thunder.  So I'm waiting for a nice lull in the rain.  Dealership doesn't open until 10am.  Weather maps and forecasts are saying there should be a break in the weather about NOON so I'll get to the dealership, but I'll be late.  

Melen surprised us and came home last night.  She is staying until tomorrow then will return to school.  Her finals are over for this year.  She has a paper that needs to be turned in tomorrow.  She will turn in her paper and then go to the airport to pick up a friend of hers who is coming into town for the weekend.

We are planning to go to visit her on Sunday and spend the night there.  The lovely Mrs_Bob & Melen will then leave early Monday morning to head south to Tennessee to pick up a puppy.  I will return home on Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cool. What kind of puppy? 

We hit the bank first thing this morning again then went our separate ways for a few hours. I did the rounds checking out all the boat dealers as I can seriously start shopping. I had a nice looking used 19ft princecraft picked out but it's 8 hours away and I couldn't get away for 2 days to go see it. And it was a 2000 model. Upon further consideration, I decided that I wanted something newer. So that turned into a brand new boat. I'm dealing with 3 different dealers on comparable boats right now.  Anyways, afterwards I met back up with she who must be obeyed and we went to order me a new lift chair with heat and massage. Those things aren't cheap. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Melen is getting a Corgi

His name is MERLIN

This is him in the photo below.

I managed to get the lovely Mrs_Bob's motorcycle into the shop.  The rain went from fairly heavy to NOTHING about 11am this morning.  Got it to the shop before noon.  Service guy was not happy I was late but I wasn't riding through a storm.  F' him.  He was in a crabby mood, he was working alone and the shop was full of bikes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

He's a cutie. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Merlin is precious.
He's a Cardigan, right?

Just got back from dinner at Frisch's Big Boy.
They've got the Swiss Miss burger back on the menu.
I felt it my civic duty to stop and nosh with the fine folks of Napoli!


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Merlin is precious.
> He's a Cardigan, right?


Pembroke


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Waiting for pain meds to kick in then hitting the gym. Maybe coffee with the crew from gym then over to have a second look at a boat. It's a good solid boat but very deep for an aluminum hull fishing boat  which means very stable and should handle any kind of waves I'd venture out into. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Been out and about running here and there since it's pay day.
All the monthly stuff is taken care of.
The weather is cooler today, gray and crummy.


----------



## tiredretired

Yet another mid 40's gloomy rainy day.  Wanted to change the oil in my truck, but not laying on the wet ground to do that.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Waiting for pain meds to kick in then hitting the gym. Maybe coffee with the crew from gym then over to have a second look at a boat. It's a good solid boat but very deep for an aluminum hull fishing boat  which means very stable and *should handle any kind of waves I'd venture out into. *
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Just stay inside that bay.  Don't want to end up like the Edmund Fitzgerald. Superior never gives up her dead as the song goes.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. We have a break wall. I rarely go on superior. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The day started out ok. We had our daughters baptism at church followed by a family luncheon. Afterwards, we headed home and I got ready to go to camp with a friend to do some work. We got about 20 miles from town when my wife called telling me that she was in an accident while driving our oldest son to a scouting fundraiser. They are alright but the Yukon is hurting. She was driving through an intersection when the light turned yellow. An oncoming vehicle waiting to turn started turning in front of her. She swerved to avoid it but he hit her in the front driver's side bumper. The whole front end is pushed over two inches. His vehicle is totalled as well. The air bags went off in ours.  My wife's wrist back and knee are sore so I dragged her to the hospital to get checked out as a precaution. I suspect it's just bruising. 









Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Golfing this afternoon and headed to the Columbus Blue Jackets playoff game tonight.  2nd row behind the home goal.  Awesome seats.  Should be a blast.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been busy with the kids and everything else under the sun.
Oh, and hoping I'm not once again going to Facebook jail.
If so, so be it.
I'll take another one for the team.

MAGA MAGA MAGA!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Running around all day looking at options to replace the Yukon. So much going on. One thing after another for the past month. Getting burned out. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Customer called.  They product the delivered last Thursday was wanted in Cassville MO this morning. We just got started on the 10 day run and  we had some of it. So I drove it down.

 Came back to machines down because nobody here today knows how to fix 'em but me.

 "Let's start our own business ,,yeah, it'll be fun!"


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Running around all day looking at options to replace the Yukon. So much going on. One thing after another for the past month. Getting burned out.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



I should say so!

Well I'm safe as far as Facebook goes.
They removed 4 of my political posts.
Kills me because I find the stuff on THERE and share it.
Dopes.
Lol
Another busy day winding down.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today was a doozie up here. Medical appointment with a nerve specialist then we hit the dealerships checking out potential replacement vehicles. Looked at a Tahoe xl and a ford expedition. Supper was a quick mix of leftovers then off to scouts for orienteering. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Did an oil change on the truck, then mowed the lawn.  I'm done for the day.


----------



## Melensdad

Opened the pool yesterday.  It was 80 and sunny.  

Today its 44 and raining.  

I'm wearing a winter shirt and staying inside.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yeah, yesterday was gorgeous and warm.
I walked just wearing a t-shirt.
This morning it was fuzzy jacket weather.

I'm working the next 4 nights in a row.
Happy Nurses Week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We have a reverse of that. Yesterday was a warm jacket with a few snowflakes in the air. Today it's warm and sunny. We spent the morning waiting at court for an openness order to be signed by a judge for our adoptive daughter. Then stopped by a dealership that was searching for used SUVs for us. The search continues. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I'm ready to hit the hay.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another full day ahead of me. Gym. Some running around for the house and boat. Physio. Getting a load ready for the dump. We've been running like crazy. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

The new production Supervisor is out today.  I had to come early and open the plant. I'll be doing his job and mine today. 

 The shipper failed to pick up a hot load for our customer last night.  Along with everything else, I might have to make a hot shot run to Cassville MO.

 Tonight, when I finally get home, I have shingles to repair on the roof. Storm damage from the other night. I didn't see it until yesterday when I went up to prune a broken  tree branch.


----------



## tiredretired

3 yards of cedar mulch.  I'm pooped.   No one will need to rock me to sleep tonite.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Another full day ahead of me. Gym. Some running around for the house and boat. Physio. Getting a load ready for the dump. We've been running like crazy.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


I'm beat. I hit a wall around supper and nearly collapsed in pain. Thanks to some good meds I'm pain free. But I managed to get a load ready for the dump. And I also fixed the water system in the truck camper as well as rake the front lawn. I'm paying for it now but I got stuff done

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

The Grand kids had more important things for me to do than the shingles. That project will have to wait until this weekend.

Picked up nine 80 lb bags of concrete mix at Lowes. Them suckers are heavy. Now, every time I pick up lumber, a clerk offers to help me load my truck 'cause 2x4's are heavy. I always decline. Five guys with Lowe's aprons on walked by and not one offered to help.

"Dem bags be heavy" Yep!

I used to throw 80lb bags of cement on my shoulder. It was all I could do to lift them onto a flat truck and roll that into my trailer. Thankfully I have a powered mixer at home to churn this stuff into wet cement.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just picked up a new rental upgrade. All they had on Monday was a Nissan versa note (aka a half a car with 3 squirrels on a treadmill) they got us into a nice Buick SUV with heated leather. Much better. I only rode in the Nissan to go exchange it. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just picked up a new rental upgrade. All they had on Monday was a Nissan versa note* (aka a half a car with 3 squirrels on a treadmill) *they got us into a nice Buick SUV with heated leather. Much better. I only rode in the Nissan to go exchange it.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> The Grand kids had more important things for me to do than the shingles. That project will have to wait until this weekend.
> 
> Picked up nine 80 lb bags of concrete mix at Lowes. Them suckers are heavy. Now, every time I pick up lumber, a clerk offers to help me load my truck 'cause 2x4's are heavy. I always decline. Five guys with Lowe's aprons on walked by and not one offered to help.
> 
> "Dem bags be heavy" Yep!
> 
> I used to throw 80lb bags of cement on my shoulder. It was all I could do to lift them onto a flat truck and roll that into my trailer. Thankfully I have a powered mixer at home to churn this stuff into wet cement.



When I pick up some Sakrete for a small project I set up a couple of sawhorses with lumber across them to set the bags on.  That way I do not have to bend over all the way to the ground.  That is the killer right there that will send you to the ER in no time flat.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been busy, and tired.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh and...
45,000 posts??!!!
Where has the time gone?


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Oh and...
> 45,000 posts??!!!
> Where has the time gone?



45K!!  Wow!!  Congrats.  

Worked in the flower beds today as it was a beautiful 68 degrees through filtered sunshine.  A perfect day for outdoor work.   Paid our semi annual property tax bill and that one always hurts, bad.  

Now rain moving in for tonite and tomorrow so indoors and baking homemade chocolate chip cookies.


----------



## pirate_girl

TiredRetired said:


> 45K!!  Wow!!  Congrats.
> 
> Worked in the flower beds today as it was a beautiful 68 degrees through filtered sunshine.  A perfect day for outdoor work.   Paid our semi annual property tax bill and that one always hurts, bad.
> 
> Now rain moving in for tonite and tomorrow so indoors and baking homemade chocolate chip cookies.



Thank you Sir.
It's been raining here all damn day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had rain all day yesterday too. It didn't slow us down. We went to look at countertops for the kitchen in the new house. I think we're going to go with quartz. We're at a standstill as far as packing goes as the enclosed trailer and garage are both full of boxes. We get the keys on the 15th. That'll be a busy day. Send the kids to school. Make two trips to the new house with both the cargo trailer and the flat deck. Go to pick up the new boat and haul it out there. Start loading it up as I'm going to be heading to the annual fish camp next weekend. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Oh and...
> 45,000 posts??!!!
> Where has the time gone?


   Woo Hoo  45k.  Congrats!!!!!    Awesome!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> When I pick up some Sakrete for a small project I set up a couple of sawhorses with lumber across them to set the bags on. That way I do not have to bend over all the way to the ground. That is the killer right there that will send you to the ER in no time flat.


 
 My problem would be getting the bags up to the saw horses. That said, I like your idea. It will make it easier to load the mixer.

 I should have gotten 50 lb sacks. Getting old is a bitch!


----------



## luvs

taking a nap once i make a 'lil snack-- man, could i go 4 a keyboard that does not type 4 me, & french toast, a drizzle of syrup & turkey bacon-- i'll dial my best pal~~ he has all my components, tho, so we'll see--

if he's busy, any go-to-- i'll make grilled cheese/soup, dippy eggs if i've got eggs, & that last ditch item-- cereal-- my yogurt's @ my pal's place-- i've a key & he luvs me to dine, so i'm a+--


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanking God my chiropractor is open today.
I've got an appointment with him.
Sciatic nerve pain is a bitch, IF that's what it is.
Been hobbling around like an old lady the last 2 days.

So I'm off work now until next Tuesday

I'll see the grandkids sometime this weekend.


----------



## FrancSevin

I had big plans for today. But a slow, dripping, cold rain has nixed most of them.
Mix and pour 9 bags of Sakrete.
Put new seat covers in the Dodge one ton.
Clean and reorganize the garage
Vacuum and shred dry leaves from the small back yard pond
Mow dad's huge backyard. The grass and weeds are knee high and wet.

The Granddaughter is having her 18th birthday today so I imagine that celebration will be the thing we do. Dinner at an expensive Japanese restaurant and then the new Peekachu movie. Ugh!

Seriously, I would rather pour concrete


----------



## pirate_girl

An adjustment and heat therapy+Aleve.
At least I'm not limping now.
Much.
I'll rest most of the day, then get Chinese takeout for dinner.
Gotta feel better for tomorrow as I'll be lovin every minute of time spent with both sons and all 3 Grandchildren.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I took a drive to camp last night to get the old boat and all necessary camping equipment I'll be needing for next weekend. Today was spent preparing it for sale. And packing. And more packing. And yes, more packing. We take possession of the new house Wednesday. Then I head out Friday to go fishing for the weekend before the big move. 

Now I'm at the church playing guitar and singing. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

My boys treated me to a beautiful ribeye dinner.
I even got creme brulee for dessert.
Woop!


----------



## FrancSevin

Years ago I bought a Harbor Freight  Concrete mixer on sale with a 3 day coupon for $139.00.  Put it away for the day I would need it.

 I figured it would take an hour or two to assemble.  Wrong! Bag after bag of nuts and bolts all accompanied by really lousy instructions. Over four hours so far.
 But it is mostly together.
 I need some gasket sealer that was "not included" in the kit.  8 screws and locking nuts more and it will then be done.

 I'll be  mixing and pouring sometime this week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dump run first thing this morning followed by a a couple of appointments with the bank and lawyers to finalize the house deal. 

Afterwards I plan to make a few calls to finalize a deal on a replacement vehicle for my wife. Busy couple of weeks ahead. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## luvs

looking to not turn into an icicle-- it's so chilly here--


----------



## pirate_girl

Crappy and cool here too.
Aimee was up making homemade tortillas.
Next thing I know I'm getting a plate served to me.
"Here, eat this".
Okie dokie!


----------



## Melensdad

Apparently I’m taking Dasha to buy underwear at Victoria’s Secrets this afternoon.  

The lovely Mrs_Bob is laughing

It doesn’t look suspicious that an older man is taking a teen girl to buy scanties?  Right?  Noting unusual there. 

I’m expecting one of you to bail me out.  The rest of you will be expected to show up as character witnesses


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just hope she doesn't ask for your opinion on what they look like on her. You might get a funny look. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Apparently I’m taking Dasha to buy underwear at Victoria’s Secrets this afternoon.
> 
> The lovely Mrs_Bob is laughing
> 
> It doesn’t look suspicious that an older man is taking a teen girl to buy scanties?  Right?  Noting unusual there.
> 
> I’m expecting one of you to bail me out.  The rest of you will be expected to show up as character witnesses



It's nobody's business what you do, first of all.
By now she probably feels like your own daughter anyway.
Let her go in, you busy yourself at the pretzel place or wherever.
Then sit on a chair or bench and wait for her.
Providing this is in a mall, of course.


----------



## Melensdad

Very much a family member.

My wife introduces her as our daughter.  We are spending more time with her because we put her on an airplane on June 1.  She is moving to Boston.  We will cry when we say goodbye to her.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Apparently I’m taking Dasha to buy underwear at Victoria’s Secrets this afternoon.
> 
> The lovely Mrs_Bob is laughing
> 
> It doesn’t look suspicious that an older man is taking a teen girl to buy scanties? Right? Noting unusual there.
> 
> I’m expecting one of you to bail me out. The rest of you will be expected to show up as character witnesses




Bail?   I've got ten bucks in my wallet plus a pile of change in my underwear drawer. Not something I would do for just anybody but, it's yours if you need it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

FrancSevin said:


> Bail?   I've got ten bucks in my wallet plus a pile of change in my underwear drawer. Not something I would do for just anybody but, it's yours if you need it.


Lmao. I can trade in my empties and donate to the cause as well. All you have to do is ask. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. I can trade in my empties and donate to the cause as well. All you have to do is ask.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



But after conversion to US Dollars from the Canuck Bucks it might end up I owe more than I'm worth


----------



## road squawker

FrancSevin said:


> Years ago I bought a Harbor Freight  Concrete mixer on sale with a 3 day coupon for $139.00.  Put it away for the day I would need it.
> 
> I figured it would take an hour or two to assemble.  Wrong! Bag after bag of nuts and bolts all accompanied by really lousy instructions. Over four hours so far.
> But it is mostly together.
> I need some gasket sealer that was "not included" in the kit.  8 screws and locking nuts more and it will then be done.
> 
> I'll be  mixing and pouring sometime this week.



I have one of those too, for the price, I'm happy.

the "instructions"  are terrible, just look at the picture and put it together.

You don't need any gasket sealer, just use some roller bearing grease to hold the gasket in place when you join the drum halves.


----------



## Doc

Rented a two man post hole digger.   5.5hp gas.   8" auger.  Replacing mail box post and installing a huge rural mailbox.   This puppy is big.   It will sure make our  mailman happy.       I'll take a pic once it's up.   

Son helped run the digger.  Easy peasy.  Had the hole dug in no time.  Put in the quikrete, leveled and tacked it in place....then it started raining.   Good timing for a change.    Will let it set up for a few days then finish up the project.


----------



## FrancSevin

road squawker said:


> I have one of those too, for the price, I'm happy.
> 
> the "instructions" are terrible, just look at the picture and put it together.
> 
> You don't need any gasket sealer, just use some roller bearing grease to hold the gasket in place when you join the drum halves.


 
 I thought about that. I know I have a can of it "somewhere" in the garage.

Thanks!


----------



## luvs

lunch w/ my Mom!!!!! ignore them as kiddos, love to see them as adults--


----------



## FrancSevin

road squawker said:


> I have one of those too, for the price, I'm happy.
> 
> the "instructions" are terrible, just look at the picture and put it together.
> 
> You don't need any gasket sealer, just use some roller bearing grease to hold the gasket in place when you join the drum halves.



Just letting you know that idea worked out well. I spread the grease liberally on the lower bowl including the perforated lip where the pinion gear meets and drives it.
Slapped the gasket on with the upper bowl.

Wallah! the pinion gear, which after assembly is hard to reach, was also well lubricated
Thanks!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kinda rainy on and off. Made a trip out to the new house to drop off the scooter and lift. We head back out in a bit to do the final walk through before closing tomorrow. Then I have physio this afternoon. The driveway is clear now so I can load up the truck camper onto the truck for this weekend. I pick up the new boat tomorrow morning. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I took a walk to work to see how long it would take me to actually get there.
13 minutes.
It's 2 by car.
Kind of a boring day really.
Aimee's not feeling well, so she called off work tonight and went to bed to rest.
I had face time with my girls this morning.
Just talked to sonny tow boy, he's in Michigan towing a camper.
For lack of knowing what to make for dinner, I got myself some KFC.
That's it. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

All kinds of action today. We did the final inspection walk through. Effective tomorrow we will officially be owners of the house. Then the fun begins. Moving sucks. But this should be it. 

Oh, we also finalized the deal to get the expedition. It will be delivered in a couple weeks.  Lots of big changes up here. New house. New boat. New suv(not by choice) 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So today is starting off on a sour note. So much to do and I discovered a screw sticking out of one of the tires on the rental vehicle. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work tonight.
I'll be mostly on the rehab wing the rest of the week.
Thing about this place is there are 95 patients/residents vs the 140 or so I was used to at the other facility I'd worked ,for nearly 12 years.
I'm making a big pork loin tonight.
That'll feed us for a few days.


----------



## luvs

aging; soon, hiding underneath that comforter-- man, when this aging thing begins, hide-- fast!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day. Got the boat. Got the house. Brought the first load of boxes over and watched the kids and wife unload it while I tested out the lawn tractor. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Got my lawn tractor (TORO) back together this morning along with an old Husky mower that needed a new blade and control cable.  The Tractor got two new blades, belts, battery, solenoid and carburetor.

 Both ran very well in the 12" grass that has grown for three weeks of rain.

 Put a wood frame in the car hauler as the previous owner had place an AC unit on the roof that was too heavy.  Later this summer we plan to yank it off and put a skylight in the hole.

 My son then left for Connecticut with the trailer and both mowers.  He is getting his house ready for sale. And bringing back the last of his stuff.  I still have to make a trip there and get My Ford 8N with a bucket loader.


----------



## Doc

No rain today.  Woo Hoo.   I got the mailbox project about finished (waiting on route number to be delivered) ...we needed a BIG rural mailbox and I finally was able to cut the grass which seems to be growing at record speed.


----------



## FrancSevin

Cannot eat today.  I'm having surgery tomorrow at 11:00. It's gonna be a long day.


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> Cannot eat today.  I'm having surgery tomorrow at 11:00. It's gonna be a long day.


Best wishes with that Franc.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Cannot eat today.  I'm having surgery tomorrow at 11:00. It's gonna be a long day.



Get through it and be well, Franc.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Cannot eat today.  I'm having surgery tomorrow at 11:00. It's gonna be a long day.



Hope things go well. They adding something or taking something?


----------



## FrancSevin

Thanks for the thoughts guys.

 The surgery is no big deal.  It's not eating that's eating me.


----------



## tiredretired

Packing, getting ready for a week long trout fishing extravaganza. Off the grid in perfect style.  While I am not what you would call an avid fisherman, I do get by and enjoy the time spent.  No women allowed.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> Cannot eat today.  I'm having surgery tomorrow at 11:00. It's gonna be a long day.



Get well Franc.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

TiredRetired said:


> Packing, getting ready for a week long trout fishing extravaganza. Off the grid in perfect style. [emoji106] While I am not what you would call an avid fisherman, I do get by and enjoy the time spent.  No women allowed.


I did the same thing. Packing up the truck camper and boat to head out tomorrow for a weekend of walleye fishing. It's our annual tradition. My parents have been going to the same place since they were teens. Their parents took them. They took us as kids. I been going every year and now my son gets to carry on the tradition. We camp out in the woods in an old clay pit. Same place every year. We have a friend from Michigan who comes up every year. He's been here 58 years in a row. I remember playing baseball with him as a kid. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It stormed heavily throughout the night, especially at 2 this morning.
I'll get sleep soon.
Just did my rounds on netcookingtalk as per usual, then had to mess with the dopey leftist dolt on that other forum.
He's so easy.
I have him wondering how I know him from another political forum.
It's not that hard, man.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> It stormed heavily throughout the night, especially at 2 this morning.
> I'll get sleep soon.
> Just did my rounds on netcookingtalk as per usual, then had to mess with the dopey leftist dolt on that other forum.
> He's so easy.
> I have him wondering how I know him from another political forum.
> It's not that hard, man.


I am not surprised the fingerprints of his keyboard stink about the same on another forum.


Things went well today at hospital. Just feels like it did when a classmate kicked me in the balls and literally severed one. I sat on ice packs for a week.

Doc says I'll be fine by tomorrow. Hmmm.

 I bought an extra bottle of scotch on the way home.  We'll see where I prefer the ice.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I am not surprised the fingerprints of his keyboard stink about the same on another forum.
> 
> 
> Things went well today at hospital. Just feels like it did when a classmate kicked me in the balls and literally severed one. I sat on ice packs for a week.
> 
> Doc says I'll be fine by tomorrow. Hmmm.
> 
> I bought an extra bottle of scotch on the way home.  We'll see where I prefer the ice.



May the scotch help your scrotal area feel better.
See how professional I was there?


----------



## Melensdad

Yesterday ran errands, took a short nap, then took my motorcycle to the Honda dealership for a routine maintenance.  

The lovely Mrs_Bob's bike was in the shop getting a "lowering kit" installed.  Also had a set of front Aux Driving Lights added to her bike for visibility.  

So I rode mine into the shop and rode her's back out of the shop.  It was interesting to get off my bike and get onto her lowered bike.  In original form, despite different engines and do dads, the bike frames are identical and the seat height is the same.  Not any more.  Her's is lowered a good bit and I think she is going to love it.  But it was an odd sensation.  Adventure Touring bikes are generally tall bikes.  She was forced to Tip-Toe the bike at stop lights.  I'm pretty sure she can stand flat footed at a stop now.

Today I'll be picking Dasha up from her TOFEL test (_pre-college test for foreign students_) and we will probably go to the YMCA for a workout.  Then home.  Then all of us plan to go to Valparaiso, IN to walk around the town.  Its a semi-touristy town that is close, dog friendly so Melen will bring her new puppy Nelson with us.  After walking around the town we will be going to our friend's house for pizza and board games to hang out for the evening.  

Tomorrow (_weather permitting_) heading up to Chicago to visit the Osaka Garden.  Its a hidden gem on Chicago's south side and a beautiful Japanese garden in the city.  Probably head over to the West Loop neighborhood to walk around there, grab some lunch.  Probably do all that with Melen's law school roommate, who just took an internship in the city.  So the lovely Mrs_Bob and I will be tour guides escorting 1 puppy, 1 Bosnian law student and 1 Russian high school student.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lazy, stormy Sunday ahead.
My son Jeff wants me to go to this years Indy 500.
Just himself, me and my Granddaughter.
Yup, I'm going.
It's been a few years!


----------



## Doc

Sunny and mid 80's here so it's River Therapy for me yesterday and today.  Riding on sons new to him 06 25ft open bow Rinker.   350 engine, Bravo 3 outdrive with twin props.   So smooth taking off.  Smoothest boat I've been in.   Plus it is so much easier to get ready and go boating on someone else's boat.  Nice.


----------



## FrancSevin

A cold wet night outside but after this post, I'm going outside to mix 10 bags of Concrete.
 Seems the doctor didn't do much damage so my mini vacation has ended and I gotta go to work.


----------



## Melensdad

Waiting for the thunderstorms and hail to hit.

Its actually semi-sunny outside right now.  Radar says it won't last.  

The family was supposed to go to the Osaka Garden in Chicago today with Dasha.  It's a real Japanese garden, I believe it is left over from the Chicago World's Fair and was a gift from the city of Osaka.  It's been on and off raining and the weather radio is squawking too.  Might just give up on the idea and head off to the YMCA with Dasha?

Painted some patio furniture inside the garage.  Too windy to paint it outside.  5 cans of spray paint for 4 chairs.  Going to have to get another 5 cans to finish the job.  

Walked out to the river (_about 1/4 mile behind the house_) and the wind picked up.  Made it back to the porch just as the big drops started hitting.  Heavy rain for about 2 minutes.  Now sunshine.

So basically we ended up hanging out as a family but didn't really do too much.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still out in the Bush. Fishing is great. It's windy but no snow or rain. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It did rain hard here, and was windy.
Perhaps another round before midnight.
The river is up and has been for weeks now.

Dasha has fashionable boots.
Don't let luvs see those lol


----------



## FrancSevin

Well, I was wrong. It took 21 sacks of concrete mix to fill the hole and cone to the top of the forms.
I bought 15 more but this time I bought 50 pounders. instead of being 720Lbs of mix I needed 1470.

I know,,,; Math is hard!

Kudos for the Harbor Freight mixer though. It is rated at 3 1/2 cubic feet but I ran four cubic feet all morning. A neat little mixer I now plan to use often. But fifty pounders three of which are 3 1/2 Cubic feet,


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> ...
> 
> *Dasha has fashionable boots.*
> ...



Those are actually the lovely Mrs_Bob's boots


----------



## luvs

my best pal swung by, also chit-chat w/ my Mom on macaroni salad & her new recipe & their dinner & other Mom/daughter stuff, & watchin' television, & i intend to nap-- can't believe my sleeping; it's loud here, 'cept ppl seem to be loud @ 2:30am (we locals all know that one, as bars gave last call by then).....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back to the grind today. I got home yesterday from fish camp and made 2 trips to the new house with yard stuff then hauled the flat deck trailer to load up again. Today's plan is to make two more trips to move. Also, the new furniture is being delivered today. So a busy day in store. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Fencing club last night.

Doctor's appointment this morning.

Spray painting the old patio furniture today (2nd coat).  Its heavy aluminum furniture and in good shape, but sun faded so we are refreshing it with spray paint.  Did it a few years ago and it looked great.  Beats the cost of buying new furniture and looks brand new when it's done.  Got a bid to Powder Coat it, it was reasonable, but by the time you factor in loading all the furniture into the truck, hauling it, leaving it with them for a week, picking it up and unloading it ... it was easier to buy a few cans of spray paint per chair and just paint it!

We have a forecast of RAIN, RAIN and even MORE RAIN.  Been pretty much that way for the past 2 weeks.  It gets interrupted by periods of wind, hail and drizzle.  No doubt the lovely Mrs_Bob will have some indoor "honey-dos" for me to do today after I'm done painting the lawn furniture ... painting will happen in the garage after I move the vehicles out and set up some tarps.

Melen is home for a couple weeks and we have Dasha staying with us so its a full house with girls.  Plus Melen has her puppy Nelson so its a full house of dogs.

Tonight Melen will be making her Chicken Marsala.  She makes it whenever she is home.  It's good.  I look forward to it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Resting my twisted ankle.
Yup, I dood it.
Stepped off a curb and @#$$%^&63=</_!!!!
That's what I get for walking and texting.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

And here I thought nurses could do 10 things at once. You can't even walk and text. Lmao. (Actually, neither can I)[emoji1787]

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> And here I thought nurses could do 10 things at once. You can't even walk and text. Lmao. (Actually, neither can I)[emoji1787]
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


Oh I can!
Except for when it comes to walking and texting ready to cross the street then, oops!
Dad used to tell me I couldn't walk and chew gum at the same time lol
Actually it's a little puffy around the underside of the ankle, but I've been up cooking dinner, much to Aimee's displeasure.
She was laughing and murmuring something in Spanish.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm currently sitting in my bunker with tornado sirens blaring.

My man cave is our library and is re-enforced for everything but a direct hit on the house. Even that is likely survivable in the bunker. No windows, concrete wall well below ground at the west end of the house. The wine cellar is adjacent.
A second space exist at the South West corner but it has a window. But it also has a bathroom.

 Family and pets all secure.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I'm currently sitting in my bunker with tornado sirens blaring.
> 
> My man cave is our library and is re-enforced for everything but a direct hit on the house. Even that is likely survivable in the bunker. No windows, concrete wall well below ground at the west end of the house. The wine cellar is adjacent.
> A second space exist at the South West corner but it has a window. But it also has a bathroom.
> 
> Family and pets all secure.


Take care Franc.
I heard the weather is supposed to be bad.


----------



## 300 H and H

I've been doing what I have a lot this spring planting season. Waiting....

Corn is done, but not a single soybean in the ground yet. 

So I wait patentially for this to change. Only 49% of the nations corn is planted. A new record for this date since they have been keeping records. And, more rain is in the forecasts for this week, running into next week. Not good.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

Well, storm is over. Tornado touched down some 10 miles southeast of us. Augusta & Chesterfield. We got wind and hail for a while but it's too dark and wet to see if we received any damage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Glad you guys survived the storm. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> I've been doing what I have a lot this spring planting season. Waiting....
> 
> Corn is done, but not a single soybean in the ground yet.
> 
> So I wait patentially for this to change. Only 49% of the nations corn is planted. A new record for this date since they have been keeping records. And, more rain is in the forecasts for this week, running into next week. Not good.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


 
 Looks to be a tough year coming for you guys up there in the bread basket.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day/week of packing and unpacking. More on that in my thread about house prices being crazy.


----------



## Melensdad

300 H and H said:


> I've been doing what I have a lot this spring planting season. Waiting....
> 
> Corn is done, but not a single soybean in the ground yet.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your crops.

The whole of the midwest seems to be soaked.  I walked thought the back field in knee high rubber boots and found standing water and nothing but mud.  I feel bad for the real farmers, that field, and all the fields near us, are simply waterlogged and can't be planted in the near future.  And we got more rain last night.  With more forecast all week.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, the rain.
All week into the weekend.
The way it looks we won't waste our time going to Indy.
My foot feels better, so I'll go to work tonight as scheduled.


----------



## 300 H and H

Melensdad said:


> Good luck with your crops.
> 
> The whole of the midwest seems to be soaked.  I walked thought the back field in knee high rubber boots and found standing water and nothing but mud.  I feel bad for the real farmers, that field, and all the fields near us, are simply waterlogged and can't be planted in the near future.  And we got more rain last night.  With more forecast all week.



I had an inch and a half of rain over night, with more on the way for the next 5 or so days. 

This is an epic event, one farmers will talk about for years to come. I have never seen a crop so difficult to put in the ground. 

Those hedge funds who were record short all classes of grains in the market are now getting a lesson on loosing money when they buy back those short positions. I have to revel in this, as it is usually the other way around, as they usually take money away from farmers. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

Once again sitting  in the storm shelter section of our home as a Tornado warning is again in effect. It's 1:36 AM

 Weather station says it is in Wentzville MO. Where my company is, and so is our brand new Park model RV. That is west of us about 13 miles.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. Scary stuff. Stay safe. 

Over at the new house getting the house ready. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing exciting today!
Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm beat. We've been running like crazy since March. It's all catching up with me. I had planned on loading up the old garage stuff in the trailer and bringing it over to the new place. Instead, I went to pick up new wiper blades for the truck and headed to the new house. I went shopping with my father in law for misc Reno stuff we needed for around the place. My new lift chair came in today and was delivered. It has heat and massage. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's only 230. I'm already on my second load to the new house. Half the garage is emptied and moved over now. Tomorrow is  the big furniture move and our first official day living in the new place. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for the severe weather (or so they say).
It's humid as hell outside, so I cut my walking short this morning.
Talked to my kids and Grandbugs.
All is well there.
Maddie is really coming along with the Asperger's therapy classes.
She actually can focus now on an activity and looks you in the eye while you're speaking.

Guess I'll watch the 500 on the lap top through an app tomorrow.
Lots of new drivers, I only recognize a few names.
Sure isn't like it used to be.
Is anything?

Oh, noted Durwood down in the Birthday names.
He would have been 64.
Sure do miss talking to him and regret not meeting him for dinner like we had planned that time.
He was down to earth and sweet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm exhausted. Wide awake at 4:30am. Couldn't sleep. By 7am I was packing up a few things then headed out to pick up the uhaul. 

Back home by 815am and started loading up small stuff until the work party arrived. Thankfully everyone showed up. We had 5 extra guys, all friends plus my oldest son. By 1130 most of the house was empty.

We headed out to the new house where I had arranged a meat and cheese platter with fresh buns and veggies to feed them. By 230 we had the truck unloaded and everything in their respective rooms. Afterwards I returned the uhaul and went back to the old house to empty the refrigerator and grab a couple of smaller things to bring over. As we bought a lot of new furniture for the house, the only thing that we brought to the new house was the kids bedroom sets and the old living room furniture for downstairs.

Phewf. I'm beat. I did manage to unpack 3 boxes. Only 157 to go. Now I'm enjoying a cold beer and a heated massage on my new lift chair. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

We were going to the boat today.  The weather report said storms. So we stayed home.  I cleaned up the property at dad's old house.  the bank owns it now but no one mows the lawn.  I've been doing the front yard but the back was waist high grass and weeds.

 It's about 1/2acreofwhatused to be lawn, patio and gardens.  What a mess.
 The brick patio is 1,200 square feet and was about two inches deep in dead leaves.

 Glad it is done but somebody needs to buy and flip that house.


----------



## Melensdad

Melen, Nelson the puppy and the Lovely Mrs_Bob all departed for California about 6:15am this morning.  They are driving.  Day one goal was to get to North Platt, Nebraska.  They arrived about 6pm.  

I was tasked to take Dasha to the post office with a carload of boxes to ship off to her new home in Boston.  We also drove up to Chicago to say goodbye to her friends at the Redstar Fencing Club.  Its the top competitive club in Chicagoland and my friend is the Saber coach at the club.  He comes down and gives her lessons at my local club.  I take her up there for serious fencing practice as often as practical.  We also stopped at the Apple store, Ghirardelli Chocolates for some ice cream, and visited the Garden of the Phoenix, which was one of her bucket list places to visit in the city before moving on to Boston.  

I probably won't see Dasha again until Wednesday at the next fencing practice.  And then Saturday I put her on an airplane to send her off to Boston.

The lovely Mrs_Bob won't get back home for almost 2 weeks 




NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm exhausted. Wide awake at 4:30am. Couldn't sleep. By 7am I was packing up a few things ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ... Now I'm enjoying a cold beer and a heated massage on my new lift chair.


Sounds like a busy but very good day!


----------



## pirate_girl

Heading to the countryside in Holgate soon.
Homer and Sophie still plan to have the cookout.
Looks like it may rain, so..
Bet they end up doing it in the garage.
I'll try to get some pictures.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mowed the lawn. Trimmed some tree branches sticking out onto the driveway. Unpacked a few boxes. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Relaxing today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a grand time.
No cooking outside tho.
It rained or threatened to rain all day.
Aimee's Mother gave me old photos of when Ty and Aimee were still together.
Looking at them makes me weep.
She also gave me one of my ex and I when my Jeff was 2 years old.
How that ended up in the picture box, I do not know, unless Ty had it after I moved to England.
Dang, I feel old today.
Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

It's raining and storms down at the harbor so we did not go to the lake  for sailing this week end.

 Here it is fair and sunny, mostly.  So we are catching up on outside chores.  Spent the day power washing the patio, transplanting Hibiscus trees and hanging flowering baskets.  No annuals this year except 24  Citronella plants toward of mosquitos. Damn, they are bad this year.

 My volunteers for the massive Owl Tree move didn't show so that project waits another week.  The carved Oak tree weighs in at over 700 Lbs. Three owls are carved into the branches. It looks great, people stop all the time to see it.  But it still has the work platform around it which takes up much of the front yard.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I finally crashed around 2 today. We've been working our butts off trying to manage six kids, a move to the country plus many other things all at once. 

I mowed. I unpacked for 3 hours. The move finally caught up with me. I had all these plans to hook up the flat deck trailer and go get some lumber to build a workbench for my tools and vise. 

 So I dragged my sore tired butt outside and backed down the driveway to the garage. I was about to get out of the truck to hook up the trailer when I reached to open the door and my body gave me a big FU and wouldn't move. I sat there for 10 minutes and decided that I was done. The tools would still be there tomorrow.  I 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Painted a couple plastic planters bright blue because the lovely Mrs_Bob wants to change away from tan/brown to something that shocks the senses?

Mowed the lawn.  

Went to the hardware store to pick up some duct tape.  I'm replacing a couple in-line duct booster fans with newer/quieter running fans.  The booster fans we have are 15 years old and loud.  Found a (_supposed_) higher quality and (_claimed_) quiet fan that has a lot of great reviews while searching around Amazon.  

I don't really pay attention to the humming noise of the current fans, its not loud enough to drown out the complaining of the lovely Mrs_Bob, who does pay attention to that humming noise!

New fans are a bit pricy.  Nothing similar to be found at the big box hardware stores near here.  And ordering on line from them is more expensive that Amazon.  Not sure why stores don't learn how to compete with Amazon, or perhaps don't try?


----------



## pirate_girl

Not much today.
I did finish watching a Helen Thomas documentary on HBOnow.
It was really interesting hearing her speak of all her years as top dog with the White House press corps.
I made Cincinnati chili for dinner.
Waiting for the storms to arrive around 9.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Lollie,
hope you survived the storms.  News is showing a lot of damage from last night.  Best wishes for your survival.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Not much today.
> I did finish watching a Helen Thomas documentary on HBOnow.
> It was really interesting hearing her speak of all her years as top dog with the White House press corps.
> I made Cincinnati chili for dinner.
> Waiting for the storms to arrive around 9.



From the look of the weather map this morning you got some really bad storms there. South of you mostly.  I hope you are OK


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup. I'm good.
They got hit hard south of US30.
Celina, Dayton area.
Looks like a war zone.
*
https://fox8.com/2019/05/28/several...hio-tearing-apart-homes-and-damaging-schools/

https://www.wane.com/news/local-news/celina-mayor-tornado-damage-like-a-war-zone/2032847301


----------



## pirate_girl

There was this meteorologist on, I believe Wane15 out of Fort Wayne.
Live on air, he flipped out over the phone calls and email pouring in, wondering when they were going to get back to the regular programming.
He stayed live on air until all the storms had passed.
What is wrong with people?


----------



## Doc

I got a call from our son at 2:10am this morning saying a tornado was spotted and heading directly our way.  Wife and I moved to the basement and kept an eye on things.  Slept a little but thankfully the tornado did not touch down.   Back to bed at 5am.  No fun but better safe than sorry.


----------



## FrancSevin

My son called from Connecticut Sunday nite as said he was very tired but wanted to start his trip to St louis anyway.  I said" you're pulling a 24 footbox trailer, get some rest and leave Monday morning.

 Thankfully he did not take my advice.

 He came through Dayton about 4:00 in the afternoon.  Well ahead of the storms that hit both Indiana and Ohio .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice and sunny here. I finally found a few hours to get out and open up camp for the summer. Level the camper and bring out the slides. Hook up the water and make sure it was working. Unwrapped the outdoor kitchen. Installed the battery in the side by side. Installed a new sewer hose. Cleaned up some garbage. Got my new golf cart running. I picked it up from a friend at camp who was pulling out and selling his cart. It's an ezgo electric cart with a speed chip installed. For an electric cart, that thing hauls a$$ 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a lazy day for me so far.
My Granddaughter Maddie is 4.
Nana's going to take her to her favourite place for dinner.
Dairy Queen.
Just the two of us.


----------



## pirate_girl

One more thing.
Aimee bought these and offered me some.
I thought they were just peanut M&M's.
Held my hand out, put a few in my mouth.
Definitely a bite.
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Dinner with my little princess was fun, except for the fact that she kept looking out the windows by the seat asking if Mommy and her sister were coming.
She doesn't have a big appetite, so didn't eat much of what I'd bought her.
Sent her home with a box of DQ Dilly bars in a cool bag.
Today the weather is much cooler, but there is a chance for storms this evening.
I'm supposed to go to Bowling Green to meet a friend.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got back from fishing. Now sitting by the fire enjoying quiet time with my wife. The plan is to do as little as possible. Some of the guys at camp want to go fishing this evening. We'll see. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Great.
We're going to get more lousy weather, so I'm staying home.
Hmmph!


----------



## Melensdad

6:30 am I was outside mowing the "dog yard" with a little electric push mower.  Not silent but 90% of the noise comes from he blades hitting the grass.  

Breakfast followed by a shower.

Drove to pick up Dasha to take her to the airport.  Left her at the security entrance about 12:30pm Central time.  Her flight *was supposed to* lift off at 2pm.

Drove home, took a detour to pick up some fried chicken gizzards.  Made it home before 2pm and assumed that Dasha's flight had departed on schedule.  Chatted with the lovely Mrs_Bob on the phone.

Ate the gizzards while the dogs watched in horror because I didn't share and then went outside to mow the rest of the lawn on the tractor.  Just before getting on the tractor I got a TEXT from Dasha that she was still on the ground, stuck on the plane, sitting at the gate.

Mowed the lawn with the tractor and pretty much tore it up but the grass was just too darn high with all the rain we've been getting.  Got another TEXT from Dasha,* flight delayed to 5pm Central*.  They let them off the plane . . . I'm guessing at this point she is probably boarding the airplane now since it is 4:30pm Central.

Weather radio has been squawking about tornadoes and thunderstorms but its bright and sunny and hot here with only a nice breeze.  They weather app on my phone said we'd have thunder and lightning starting about 1pm.  Uh, nope.  I guess maybe it will hit us.  Eventually?  We don't need any more rain.  Ground is just a bit firmer than a peat bog in most stops.  Muddy in other spots.




BTW THE PHOTO WAS UPRIGHT ON MY PHONE + ON MY COMPUTER


----------



## Melensdad

Jalapeno M&M's

WTF is wrong with the world?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> WTF is wrong with the world?



Not a thing since we have Jalapeno M&M's!  :th_lmao:


----------



## Bamby

Melensdad said:


> BTW THE PHOTO WAS UPRIGHT ON MY PHONE + ON MY COMPUTER


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll take a canoe to church and then again to work tonight.
Just kidding!
It's going to be a quiet Sunday here.
Tow boy son has been busy since 4am, I talked to my Granddaughters this morning/facetime..
Maddie was telling me about an ambulance.
She calls them "the police doctor"


----------



## Melensdad

Church at 8am.  Afterwards I went out for a couple hour motorcycle ride.  Didn't intend for it to be so long.  I was hunting for a donut.  Went to the Village of Momence, IL because I knew of a coffee shop there, it was closed.  So was the bakery.  So was another restaurant.  Hmmm.... headed west and ended up at a farmers market in Bradley, IL.  Found donuts + coffee!

I had them mix the Turtle and Maple/Bacon donuts together  so it was extra goodness.


----------



## FrancSevin

Saturday we went to the boat and Lake Stockton Mo. It was reported at ten feet of normal pool. Actually it was ten feet over high pool.


In other words, we needed a boat to get to our boat. 


So, we decided to go see our Ozark property near Ava MO. It was a mess. A storm had toppled the TV antennae an cause a leak in the front bedroom of the RV. That and mice had found a way into the abode. What a mess.

Topping the day was an attack by Chiggers and Ticks. The Chiggers in our part of the Ozarks use chain saws. The Ticks travel in gangs with MS-13 tattoos. Had to change clothes right their in the woods.

All the decking had split and curled, So, there was no safe place to stand and change clothes except the little "glade" where almost nothing grows.

Sadly that was the best part of the trip. Well almost...;

The roads in that area are barely there. County grades them once or twice a year. Flint and limestone. The last vehicle one should ever drive there is a Dodge Custom minivan with cushy tires and low running boards. We took a hawthorn spike and had a flat tire. It's 7:30, sun going down and we are in the middle of nowhere and virtually know no one.

So, I'm working on changing the tire and an old guy comes down the driveway. "What cha doing?" I told him and next thing I know he is under the car setting the jack. Runs up to his house and brings a tank or air fills the bad tire enough so he can set the jack. I know he figured us for lost city fellers but as we talked he realized we were neighbors and friends of his relatives

Together we finished setting the spare. Then he offered to plug the tire and so up to his house we went. His wife and mine set up a conversation whilst us menfolk worked on the tire.

Made a new set of friends and frankly it was hard to leave them that evening. But we had to go.

Should have stayed.

Twice I got pulled over for nonsense. Once for not "properly" signally a lane change. Two lane road with an entrance lane. Nice young cop, no ticket. Twenty miles later for a dim headlight. Again nice kid, no ticket, but still,,,; WTF?

He asked," did you just get pulled over in Cabool?" "Yes Officer, that's why we know about the headlight. But, it is 12:30 at night and we just want to get home."


He laughed a bit and then I asked, mostly in jest, "Now, are you guys done with me or are you set up in a string from here to Rolla MO?" He laughed a belly laugh on that one but promised we would be OK the rest of the way.


What a day! But the wife and I had to say we had a good time together despite all the issues. Nothing we had planned to accomplish happened. One thing I've learned in life is true and we live by it,,,; If you want to see God laugh, tell him your plans.

This week end, He had a good giggle on us.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like you had a good day. Lol

We finally made it out to camp this weekend. Still lots to do at home but a well deserved break for all of us. I got the boat out on the water yesterday. We did some fishing. Then came back to camp for some relaxing by the fire. 

Today was a busy one. We got up and packed up to make the hour drive home. As soon as we got back, I discovered that I forgot my meds at the camper. I hopped in the truck and drove back to get them then drove back to the city to the old house to do more cleaning up in the garage. After I loaded up the truck, I headed back to the new house and unloaded the truck after supper. 

Tomorrow we head back to the old house to finish the upstairs as we have someone going to paint the whole upstairs and make other repairs. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Burying a friend.  I'll be a pallbearer at the funeral.

She was 56.  Totally healthy in every way imaginable.  A blood vessel popped in her brain and she died instantly.  

We used to have the family over for holidays, had many Thanksgiving meals with them and a few Christmas meals.  

Her husband, also a close friend, died 4.5 years ago.  He was Melen's high school fencing coach and taught me how to coach.  Spent many evenings and weekends with him.  His only fault was that he liked Scotch instead of bourbon.

Their youngest boy is now 23, 1 year younger than Melen.  The older son is 28?  All 3 of the kids were friends and fenced together at the fencing club.  All 3 kids went to the same high school.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So sorry to hear of your friends passing. 56 is way too young. 

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

What Jim said.
Very sorry to hear that, Bob.

Well, I should be sleeping lol
Sooner or later it'll catch up with me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry to hear that. Definitely too young. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Had to work on the roto tiller today. Would not start. Checked the carb and ignition all was well. So I put in a new plug and found a crack in the insulator.  fixed that and blew ether into the carburetor and.... nothing.

Had to fix the rewinder because it was sticking and tried again,,,,; nothing

I refused to give up. So I sprayed and pulled, pulled and sprayed and.. got a whimper. Hurrah Hurrah!

Now all I had to do was pull and spray until the damn thing surrendered. Finally it fired. 

Took three hours to fire that puppy up and fifteen minutes to roto the garden. I should have used a shovel.


----------



## Melensdad

Got home from the funeral luncheon about 2pm.  Sat down with some water and the intent to go out and spray weeds after a little rest.

Ended up drinking the water, shopping on the computer and wasting time.  No weed spraying was accomplished.

Going to the fencing club in about an hour.  I suppose I have enough time to spray.  But won't.  No rain in the forecast so I can do it tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Worked my butt off this morning (seriously,  it's gone) at the old house clearing the upstairs prepping for paint tomorrow. I'll be  glad when we're done with the other house.  Off to scouts in a bit. I've been working on getting us out sailing since the fall. I have someone from the yacht club coming tonight to give the kids a talk. Next week, we hopefully will be in a mock race with 6 sailboats ranging from 24' long to 40' long. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Why is it whenever a spammer gets banned, their green light is still showing?
I picture them lying there like they've been shot, holding on til the last breath.
:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like it's going to be another beautiful,cool and sunny day.
I've some errands to do later.

Last night I stayed up late and watched Chapter 27.
A film on the murder of John Lennon through the mind of  Mark David Chapman.
Very creepy.


----------



## Melensdad

Not sure what I'm doing.

Possible light rain this morning?  Might go to the YMCA for a workout.  I don't know that I really want to go alone but I don't have a lot of options today if I want to go this morning.

Afternoon and evening are predicted to be clear.  I need to get the weed killer down on the gravel driveway.  Getting creeping vegetation growing into the gravel and need to get rid fo that before it takes too much of a hold.

Hoping to get my car into the shop.  I'm hearing a noise, sounds like its coming from the front left wheel area.  Bearing going out?  I need to arrange to be picked up and think I have that figured out so someone doesn't have to go too far out of their way to bring me back home.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bringing the truck into the shop tomorrow for a scan. They got an earful last Friday when the stupid automatic start stop feature failed to restart as I was about to leave a stop light on the highway with 2 lanes of traffic coming up from behind at 60 mph. I was sitting there dead when the engine didn't restart. Very dangerous. 

Today we're at the old house clearing out some final things while our painter preps for painting. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Now that the rain has cleared out, I can actually take a walk before dinner!

I went to Defiance yesterday via 424 to Domersville Road.
Omg the traffic.
I'll be glad when that bridge is completed on Clinton.
It's nothing but a headache.
I'm supposed to take the grandies to a park festival this weekend.
That's something to look forward to.


----------



## Melensdad

Bad night last night with lighting and thunder scaring the hell out of both dogs.  Mitty gets sedated because he just shakes.  Normally Walter doesn't give a hoot about it but last night it was both dogs.  And then there was the power failure.  Sure the generator kicked on in less than a minute but the alarm chirped its warnings, the clocks are now all flashing until I get around to changing them.

Went out and sprayed GROUND CLEAR on the gravel driveway.  It doesn't get enough traffic to naturally stay weed free so its an annual chore to kill back the encroaching grass and weeds.  5 gallons of concentrate almost did the job.  I'll have to buy a couple more gallons.  But I got the bulk fo the problem areas.

Weeded the fence line on the south side of the pool.  Its a rock garden that was overrun with scotch thistle, some of which was knee high.  With all the rain its been hard to get out to do these types of chores.  

Made a stuffed acorn squash for lunch.

Went to the YMCA and worked out.  Normally I'm a pretty dedicated 'treadmill' sort of a guy but today I walked past those and hopped on an elliptical machine.  Set if for 30 minutes and started running, well sort of running because it is, after all, an elliptical.  Turned up the ear buds and when I looked down I had already passed the 30 minute mark.  Stopped at 37 minutes.  Surprised myself.  I thought 30 minutes of running was a tough goal.  

Tonight I'll be at the fencing club.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Phewf. Another crazy busy day. Gym for an hour at 9. Dropped the truck off at the dealership at 10. The boss (she who must be obeyed) picked me up and we headed to the house to do some work aka picking up garbage and cleaning up the yard. 

This afternoon we ventured out to look at patio furniture. Then went back to pick up the truck (which resulted in me losing a gasket and saying a few choice words when they hadn't even looked at it in 5 hours. After threatening to trade the thing in on a Chevy I walked out with my keys and took it home. Now I have to wait another day tomorrow for them to scan it.  

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Round 2 of trying to get the truck scanned. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Chiropractor appointment in Defiance.
I should find one here in Napoleon so I don't have to drive that far, not that it's far but the bridge traffic!
It's coolish and overcast.
Think I'll make chicken and biscuit casserole for dinner tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gorgeous day. Light breeze to keep the bugs down. Mowed the lawn. We had some patio furniture delivered. Heading to the city to get the truck later. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Same here, Brian.
Another gorgeous day with the weather.
My eldest son and his fiancee have split.
Honestly, I don't know why my sons can't find women who are THE one.
So I say what I can to support them.
And I hurt too, for them.


----------



## FrancSevin

Wonderful weather here also.  I have a trailer loaded with scrap machinery and a fork lift. Have to get it to the scrap recyclers but, the one who promised to take everything seems to be out of business.  So I'm using that as an excuse to run off in the Crossfire with the top down and checkout a few other yards.


----------



## pirate_girl

All the sudden the street is filled with music.
Live bands over at the Elks Lodge parking lot.
Rally In The Alley.
Until midnight lol
I can hear them plain as day with the windows open.
City life!


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob returns home tomorrow evening from San Jose so I have to put the house back together.  

Took the truck to Target, Aldi and Tractor Supply to pick up various household necessities like soap, eggs and dog treats.  Well a lot more than those things.  Consider the house restocked.

Packed up a couple small boxes full of surprises and included a card in each box.  One for Melen.  One for Dasha.  Filled with their favorite candies, snacks, and in the case of Melen's box some dog toys for Nelson the puppy.  Hopped on the motorcycle and took those to the post office.  Then rode to the YMCA for a good workout.  40 minutes on the elliptical at a pace of just over 5mph.  I'm an old guy who can keep up with a fat kid chasing the ice cream truck!  

Back home about 2pm, ate some lunch.  Kicked the dogs.  Paid some bills.

Dinner tonight was in Crown Point, IN.  It is our county seat.  There is a corn roast and festival tonight.  It was at the new park, 1 block west of the town square.  First year it wasn't on the square, the festivities outgrew the square and a new park was built a block away that actually has parking!

Back home again in time to kick the dogs some more. Or play ball in the yard, I don't remember.  A dram of bourbon, and classic war movies on the TV.


----------



## pirate_girl

The name of this band is Venyx.
They're out of Toledo and are excellent.
They've been playing everything from The Who to Aretha to Justin Timberlake.


----------



## FrancSevin

The Wife and kids are headed to Oklahoma Tomorrow.  Rebecca is getting a new cat from her mother.  Beautiful blue eyed Siamese.  

They see the mom about once a year when Cathy takes them to  Tulsa  every summer for a few days.  I get the weekend off. Sorta.  At least I don't have to cook.

 Saturday I plan to re-stain the front door and put brass plates where the wife shredded the wood with the poser washer last week.  Then I'll work on the Owl tree  preparing it to be moved.

 Fence work comes last on Sunday if the weather allows. 108 feet of wood fence that stands without posts.  I'll be most of the summer making it work.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Scout camp this weekend. It's an all sections camp. We have 4 groups from here along with a group that traveled 11 hours from Wisconsin to join us. Camping in tents on a field. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I WAS going to take the girls to a festival today but noooo.
All the sudden their mother is wanting them for the entire day.
She's taking them to Fox Island and the Fort Wayne children's zoo.
I asked if I could come along.
"No, we won't have room"..
Really? In a van?
Whatever!


----------



## Doc

Hoped to be boatings.  Overcast and rain here so I brush hogged instead.


----------



## pirate_girl

Geez, I'm in the kitchen making dinner this afternoon and a friend calls me from Defiance and tells me there was a suicide there today just off the street where my ex, the kids and I lived for 17 years.
Apparently the guy called the police station and said what he intended to do.
He shot his girlfriend, then turned the gun on himself.
The girl has been life flighted to Toledo.
She survived the attack but is fighting for her life right now.
Little kids were present and witnessed the whole thing.
How awful!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh my.....that's terrible. 

I had a good but rough weekend at scout camp. Sleep in a tent on a field again tonight. In the morning we pack up, do closing ceremonies, and head home. It was hot today. 31 celcius. Thankfully it was windy. As soon as the wind died down, the black flies came out in swarms and tried to  carry all the tents away. Now, the temperature dropped to just a few degrees above freezing. What a difference. Go from sweating buckets to freezing in 3 hours. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh my.....that's terrible.
> 
> I had a good but rough weekend at scout camp. Sleep in a tent on a field again tonight. In the morning we pack up, do closing ceremonies, and head home. It was hot today. 31 celcius. Thankfully it was windy. As soon as the wind died down, the black flies came out in swarms and tried to carry all the tents away. Now, the temperature dropped to just a few degrees above freezing. What a difference. Go from sweating buckets to freezing in 3 hours.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


 
 We used to call that weather. Now it's called climate change


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes it is terrible.
The gal is going to make it from what I've heard.
She and the kids are going to need counseling.
For sure.

It's a rainy and cool Sunday.
I'm thinking about going to 10:00 mass.
Lots of people need prayer.


----------



## rugerman

Watching it rain so my grass will grow, how is it that if I plant a garden the weeds grow faster than the vegetable that I lavish so much care on. Looking forward to going to the eye doctor tomorrow to get the verdict on the condition of my eyes and if the determination of the lining that could cause a rupture of my eye ball and therefore blindness, it’s a offshoot of my arthritis attacking my eyes.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Watching it rain so my grass will grow, how is it that if I plant a garden the weeds grow faster than the vegetable that I lavish so much care on. Looking forward to going to the eye doctor tomorrow to get the verdict on the condition of my eyes and if the determination of the lining that could cause a rupture of my eye ball and therefore blindness, it’s a offshoot of my arthritis attacking my eyes.



David, Great to see you posting!

Hope you get good news tomorrow.

Jim


----------



## Doc

jim slagle said:


> David, Great to see you posting!
> 
> Hope you get good news tomorrow.
> 
> Jim


I'll 2nd that.
Best wishes.


----------



## FrancSevin

rugerman said:


> Watching it rain so my grass will grow, how is it that if I plant a garden the weeds grow faster than the vegetable that I lavish so much care on. Looking forward to going to the eye doctor tomorrow to get the verdict on the condition of my eyes and if the determination of the lining that could cause a rupture of my eye ball and therefore blindness, it’s a offshoot of my arthritis attacking my eyes.


 
 For the same reason that you have perpetual dead zones in your lawn where grass just won't grow and yet it sprouts in the concrete driveway all summer.


----------



## Melensdad

Bed all day.  

Bad cold.  Fell like crap.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feel better soon, Bob.

Well, I must say I'm feeling chipper.
I just spent a while talking with Bobcat.


----------



## rugerman

As far as grass growing in the driveway, my lawn mower has a place for a couple of drinks  on the right hand side, one holds ice water,bathe other a spray bottle of a very strong concentration of roundup for that very problem.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> Bed all day.
> 
> Bad cold.  Fell like crap.


Oh no. Man cold. The worst kind. Even worse than labour pain or so I'm told. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

rugerman said:


> As far as grass growing in the driveway, my lawn mower has a place for a couple of drinks on the right hand side, one holds ice water,bathe other a spray bottle of a very strong concentration of roundup for that very problem.




 Let us hope you never get them mixed up.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well this certainly is proving to be the active weather state so far this month.
First tornadoes, now a 4.0 quake this morning in Cleveland.
Eastlake to be exact.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading out sailing with the scouts in a bit. We're al excited. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Round 3 of taking the truck to the dealership. They replaced the battery and reprogrammed the computer two days ago. Yesterday, I pulled into a parking lot and went to shut off the truck. I took the key out and the starter kept turning over. I started it back up and drove straight to the dealership. On the way, the starter was grinding and squealing until I hit a bump and it stopped. Later on, I turn it over and click click rrrrr. Nothing. Turn it over again and it fired up like nothing was wrong. So it's back in to get the starter looked at. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Recovering from a virus???  

It's not the flu.

I'm clearly feeling somewhat better but I'm also still sick.  More energy and more appetite this morning.  My head is still leaking and I'm going through Kleenex like a fat kid goes through the wrappers on candy bars.  But overall I'd say that I'm starting the recovery process.  

None too soon.  Private lesson night at the fencing club.  5 or 6 students are coming in this evening.

The lovely Mrs_Bob wants to go for a motorcycle ride, perhaps after lunch.  Her bike was "lowered" front and rear by the shop while she was out of town.  We had a beautiful Sunday & Monday for riding but I was in bed.  Rain supposed to start up again tomorrow so she wants to go for a ride with me today to try out the new suspension set up.  The bike was dropped about 1" at the triple tree on the front end.  Rear end now has an adjustable link that dropped the rear about an inch.  Replaced the kickstand with an adjustable kickstand too so we can keep everything balanced properly.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy to hear you're feeling better, Bob.
Enjoy your day.

I'm about to get some much needed sleep.


----------



## Melensdad

Welp, maybe a bit too much too soon?

Had some coffee.

Felt hungry so I got up to go to the kitchen to make a couple eggs.  Wave of nausea made me think otherwise.  Decided that sitting down and sipping some sparkling water is a better option than making greasy eggs.


----------



## pirate_girl

I did get some sleep, thank goodness.
Little as it was, then made dinner and Facebooked for a while.
My tow boy son is in Cleveland for the next level of wreckmaster training.
The grandies are fine.
I was showing Maddie a holy card with Jesus on it.
She said, Nana, why he got no shoes on?
I said, he didn't have shoes. He had sandals.
Then she wanted to know if He had boots, drove a car...
That child, I'm tellin ya..


----------



## pirate_girl

Ty completed his course with Miller Industries in wreckmaster heavy duty equipment towing.
He's giving up 106 and gets a huge wrecker like "Noah".

God I'm so proud of him!

It's been a great day.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Heading out sailing with the scouts in a bit. We're al excited.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


 
 I cannot go sailing for a while yet.  The lake level is so high, I need a boat to get to my boat.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's chilly here!
I mean the heat kicked on this morning.
Nothing much planned, just been text/yakking with the fam.
That new truck Ty is getting is omg!
He's like; "the hook and boom on that *^#@^&^ is beautiful".
Watch your mouth, son.


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> It's chilly here!
> I mean the heat kicked on this morning.
> Nothing much planned, just been text/yakking with the fam.
> That new truck Ty is getting is omg!
> He's like; "the hook and boom on that *^#@^&^ is beautiful".
> Watch your mouth, son.


Heading out to cut up some downed trees for firewood, then trimming some landscape bushes around the house.  Hope to get it done before the 'R' (rain) gets here.  

Pics of Ty's new truck please.  Sounds awesome.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc, it's going to be similar to Daren's 103, but with a longer wheel base.
Then of course, he has to get his name painted on it.
It's coming from down south.
As soon as it arrives and he's in it, I'll sure share some photos.


----------



## Doc

That one is HUGE ...and Ty's is even BIGGER.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been doing as little as possible. We've been running like crazy for 2 months. I decided that today is a relaxing day. No running here and there. No unpacking. Only thing I have to do is make a trip to town later to pick up the truck from the dealership. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I peeled the strip off of ford again today. They got the starter in this morning but don't have time to install it. They arranged for a rental SUV two days ago. I got to the rental place and all they had was a small ford eco SUV about the size of my golf cart. Two squirrels running on a treadmill to power the thing. Step on the gas from a stop and you have enough time to brew a pot of coffee before it gets up to speed. Biggest piece of crap i've ever seen.  Someone farts a mile away and it nearly blows you into the ditch. The absolute worst vehicle I've ever driven. So when the dealership said I wouldn't have my truck back today, I insisted on a bigger rental. I was given a brand new 2019 f150 with 200km on it to use. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> So I peeled the strip off of ford again today. They got the starter in this morning but don't have time to install it. They arranged for a rental SUV two days ago. I got to the rental place and all they had was a small ford eco SUV about the size of my golf cart. Two squirrels running on a treadmill to power the thing. Step on the gas from a stop and you have enough time to brew a pot of coffee before it gets up to speed. Biggest piece of crap i've ever seen.  Someone farts a mile away and it nearly blows you into the ditch. The absolute worst vehicle I've ever driven. So when the dealership said I wouldn't have my truck back today, I insisted on a bigger rental. I was given a brand new 2019 f150 with 200km on it to use.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



Sounds like you have bigger dealer problems rather than Ford problems


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's the thing. Dealers here are swamped. All of them. Ford dodge GMC. Toyota. Nissan. They're all swamped being basically the only dealers with service departments 8 hours in either direction. They all have the same problem. I dropped the truck off two days ago. They finally found time yesterday to look at it. They ordered the starter as none of the dealers keep inventory in stock anymore. It arrived this morning but when you have 2 mechanics at the dealership who are "qualified" to change the starter (apparently they need special training) things take longer. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is what I'm doing. Well deserved. The lovely missus is home with the older kids. I have two girls here till Sunday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## rugerman

Drove my truck to get a haircut, first time  that I have driven since December, it sure was tough getting myself up into my F250 4x4 , had to step up and get both feet on my step bar, much easier getting out. Then the guy that cuts my hair has. Set of stairs 3.5 steps, I made it but was real tired . Got to talk to a real person, not a doctor, or a nurse (now my wife is  real person who I get to talk to every day) . Found out that my hair cutter has cancer (one doctor gives him 6 months, another a year)  he is also a kidney failure person, got a transplant about 6 or 8 years ago so the anti rejection drugs make treating the cancer harder, he has been cutting my hair for around 30 years, sure hope that he overcomes this hurtle.


----------



## tiredretired

Backing my pickup into the driveway turnaround yesterday I hear a slight clunk coming from the right front wheel as I turn.  I thought I heard it a few days ago but the radio was on and wasn't sure.  This time, yep, gotta be the lower ball joint.  This will be the second go around with those little bastards.    Just so happens I am on my way to get the truck inspected so I wussed out, dug deep and just paid the mechanic to do it.  He had it done in an hour and charged me 50 bucks labor plus the part. I bought a Moog ball joint so a little extra on the part but worth it.  Truck passed and a new sticker on the windshield.


----------



## pirate_girl

Making an afternoon call to see my grandkids, then working all weekend night shift into Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Making an afternoon call to see my grandkids, then working all weekend night shift into Monday.


Night shift. Ugh. About as fun as a case of diarrhea. Lol 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Night shift. Ugh. About as fun as a case of diarrhea. Lol
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


You better not have jinxed me.
I'll be careful with the lax passes if any are needed.


----------



## rugerman

Dialysis today, they had a problem with my father, damn I hate that thing,


----------



## FrancSevin

Building the plywood road from the site where the wood carver  cut the three owls into the old dead Oak tree.  It is currently on a pallet jack . About 32 feet up a slight grade to it's final resting place.  
Father's day is a beer party with the neighbors who promised to help with the move.


----------



## rugerman

Let me clear something up, at dialysis today they had problems with my catheter, not my father, bit in the butt again by auto correct. Now how in hell do you get father from catheter?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did as little as possible today. I lit this at 730 am and kept it going all day. Helped a friend launch his pontoon boat. Drove the side by side around a bit. Had a few beer. Might have a few more this evening. It's a rough life. Someone has to do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's a rough life. Someone has to do it.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Did as little as possible today. I lit this at 730 am and kept it going all day. Helped a friend launch his pontoon boat. Drove the side by side around a bit. Had a few beer. Might have a few more this evening. It's a rough life. Someone has to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian eh!!!




 I hear ya.  Sunday I have two burly guys coming over to help with the Owl tree move.  Two cases of beer in the fridge. Sam Adams and Modelo Negra.
The Tree owls weigh about 700 lbs of standing oak 10 feet high.

 I'm thinking it'll be tough. After all that's a whooping eight beers each.  We can do this!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a day of rain and more rain.
Talked to my brother for a while remembering Dad. We laughed and cried both, but mostly laughed.
Son Jeff informed me that a former sister in law passed away, his Father's oldest sister.
I'll have to make time to get to the funeral home for visitation next week.
Back to work again tonight.
I've a bag of Hershey's kisses to slip to some of my wandering gentlemen for Father's day.
They might even get a kiss on the forehead from me too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Grabbed a load of crap, yes crap that we don't need but keep hanging onto from the garage at the old place. Seriously, like while  do I still need to hang on to my old school baseball cap from grade school?  Just one of many items I've moved from place to place and never once looked at again. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

You may want it one day for sentimental reasons, Brian.

Who can sleep around here?
Those little LOUD Global street sweepers?
Don't know why they're even bothering.
It's going to rain anyway.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's what I keep telling myself every time I move and rediscover things I hadn't seen in years. Lmao. 

Got a trailer load over and emptied into a nice pile in the garage where I may or may not get to in 6 months. Then I loaded it with garbage for a dump run tomorrow. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

When the missus and I discussed our plans for today it looked like a lazy day for a change. I was wrong. Right from the start it was crazy. Up at 7. Drove all 6 kids in to 3 different schools and hit the gym for 9. At 10 I headed to home depot for lumber to build a workbench in the garage. While there, I picked up a new toilet for our ensuite. I made a couple of stops and headed home by 1 where I got to work building the work bench. My parents have been here for a week now doing work to help out. We finished that by 5. After a quick supper I headed to town to pick up a treadmill we bought for our home gym. An hour later I was back home where friends stopped by for a visit. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I've got the funeral visitation this evening for Sharon.
I'm dreading going, but it's the right thing to do.
Oh and it's raining again.
Surprise!


----------



## TheRowdyPegasus

Well, today I'm creating my own system of Pokémon Tabletop because United confuses me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yesterday wasn't all bad.
In fact it was nice to be around many people whom I once called family for a very long time.
A bunch of us went to Cracker Barrel after for a late dinner.


----------



## Melensdad

Monday went to the doctor.
Tuesday stayed in bed.
Wednesday was Jury Duty all day.
Thursday went to the doctor at 7am, then went to Jury Duty all day.
Today I am resting.  

I have some sort of head crud.  Have had it for 2 weeks.

I actually feel a little better.  They gave me a big dose of Prednisone yesterday to jump start my body.  Actually they gave me a 3 day dose.  So I may have a bit of drug induced energy from the steroid.

No rain until this evening so IF I have the energy later I may go out and mow some of the lawn on the tractor.  Not certain of that.  Not going to push myself either.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Take it easy if you're feeling down. I'm guilty of overdoing it and pushing myself beyond my threshold to the point of total exhaustion. 

Another busy day for me. Gym from 9 to 10. Went to get some cheap gas on the rez. Now at physio then pick up some ant repellent and head home. Our new place has a good sandy gravel base for the whole yard which is good for drainage but terrible for ants. Any suggestions? The whole yard around the house is one huge ant hill. The little buggers have found an opening in the basement and keep coming in to our sons room. 

This afternoon I want to swap out the toilets in our ensuite. Then finish packing for a scout camp this weekend. Our final event until August when a group from the UK is coming over for 10 days. Our end of the year barbecue is on Monday. We head out to the camp this evening. 

My gym classes twice a week are finally starting to pay off. I'm not one to get on a scale regularly but around Christmas I was pushing 265. For fun I checked today and I'm down to 243. Country living has been good for me. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Melensdad

I have some energy but I'm feeling a bit dizzy/light headed and don't want to drive.  I'd like to drop off the dry cleaning and stop at the UPS store but really don't need to run my car into a ditch on the way!  Probably shouldn't take the tractor and mow around the trees and flower beds either.  At least not until the feeling calms down a bit.

I'm guessing its the Prednisone?  Doctor warned me there were lots of strange side effects.  I've had the drug before, but always in much lower doses.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Prednisone is a rough drug. Dad was on it for years for ulcerative colitis. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Prednisone is a rough drug. Dad was on it for years for ulcerative colitis.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



What he said.

Trying to get motivated to take my walk.
Working all damn weekend.
Yay..


----------



## Melensdad

Was out running errands.  Nice sunny and warm day.  Somewhat humid. Weatherman said rain would come mid-to-late afternoon.  Left the veterinary clinic with some meds at 12:30pm to head directly home.  Sky to the west was getting dark but I thought the rain was still an hour or more away.  

I was wrong. 

Turned off the 4 lane a few minutes later onto the back roads. And then the buckets of rain started falling from the heavens. 5 minutes of downpour and I was at the garage door to my house.  Wet.  Very wet. I was wearing mesh gear.  My waterproof riding gear was comfortably hanging in the closet inside.  

Damn weatherman.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Was out running errands.  Nice sunny and warm day.  Somewhat humid. Weatherman said rain would come mid-to-late afternoon.  Left the veterinary clinic with some meds at 12:30pm to head directly home.  Sky to the west was getting dark but I thought the rain was still an hour or more away.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> Turned off the 4 lane a few minutes later onto the back roads. And then the buckets of rain started falling from the heavens. 5 minutes of downpour and I was at the garage door to my house.  Wet.  Very wet. I was wearing mesh gear.  My waterproof riding gear was comfortably hanging in the closet inside.
> 
> Damn weatherman.



Clear here for two days!  :th_lmao:

.


----------



## FrancSevin

Not here in Missouri.

Yesterday was heavy rain until about 3:00.

The rains came back last nite and again this morning.


We haven't see the sun yet today and it is 2:00 PM. The massive storms that hit SW Missouri this morning ( 5" in three hours) are now here.

My fence lumber is soaking all this up in piles around the back yard. I can't plant grass seed in the new garden paths as it will wash away,,,,AGAIN! The existing lawn is high enough to bale. I'd go sailing but my boat is 100 yards from shore and I need a boat to get to it.

Soooooooo, I'm doing some chemistry work. Watching dumb TV whilst processing beer into urine. A yeoman's effort, but someone has to do it.


----------



## tiredretired

Restoring some 30 year old redwood lawn furniture.  I am still in the sanding stage.


----------



## rugerman

Another sleepless night, prednisone always does that to me, along with a increased appetite,  water retention, and somewhat upset stomach. Looks like I had better get used to the side effects since this is to keep the lining of my eye balls from eroding away and leaving me with ruptured eyeballs and blindness.
      I am cooking steaks and pork chops on the grill tonight, steaks for supper and then the pork chops for Monday night.


----------



## Melensdad

rugerman said:


> Another sleepless night, *prednisone* ...



I am off the prednisone the doctor gave me last week and happy to be off it.

I've had low dose prednisone in the past without the weird side effects.  But last week I had 3 straight days of high dose (_5 times the highest dose I've ever had in the past_) and it took another 2 days before I started to feel normal again and finally a good night of sleep last night.  

Good luck with your prednisone.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dental appointment for one of the kids this morning. Dr appointment for me this afternoon. Legs decided that today is a great day to take a break from walking. So I'm using two arm crutches to get around. I  could tell it was going to be a doozie when I needed a walker to get to the kitchen this morning. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trying to function on 4 hrs sleep.
Thank God I have 2 days off to recover.
Warm day.
The rest is going to be e-z.


----------



## FrancSevin

Warehouse guy was out yesterday and today.  I get to do his job.  

 Place is a mess because every one just dumped their finished work and locked the place up.
 Three pallets were done wrong and I get to restack them.

 I'm 72 and the boss.  Apparently everyone believes I am superman.

 Well, I am.!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Killing time today.

Today is cleaning lady day at the house.  She comes every other week. 

I left the house on the motorcycle at 9:30 and went to Starbucks, my intent was to get a coffee then go to the cigar lounge.  Plans changed.  Met one of the fencing club guys at a local hamburger stand.  Had lunch with him.  Back at Starbucks sipping on a black coffee just killing a bit more time before I head home.

Got to ride around a bit and enjoy the rare sunshine.  No rain today!!!  None forecast for tomorrow either.  Probably mow the lawn again tomorrow.  But today is wasting time and riding around having some fun.  I will be meeting the lovely Mrs_Bob a bit later and we will be riding together a bit this evening.  Maybe even go for hot dogs or some other fine dining!


----------



## pirate_girl

Took a lovely walk over to church, then back home again.


----------



## rugerman

Today is the first day for dialysis with my new fistula, it went pretty good.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Today is the first day for dialysis with my new fistula, it went pretty good.



GREAT!


----------



## pirate_girl

rugerman said:


> Today is the first day for dialysis with my new fistula, it went pretty good.



That's wonderful!


----------



## FrancSevin

Our customer called about 2:30 asking for a hot shot load of one pallet of material in Springdale Arkansas by 6:00 AM in the morning.

I don't trust any freight hot shooter to get through the flood waters. So I am leaving St Louis tonite to deliver it myself. Gives us kudos and some face time with the client.

And most importantly her processing plant does not go down.
When it absolutely, positively, has to be there overnight, it sometimes still doesn't get there overnight. So we just do it!


----------



## rugerman

It’s b been a long time since my last time of getting stuck, area is a bit tender but not so bad.


----------



## pirate_girl

After my jaunt across town, got back here and found that I forgot to turn the crockpot on.
Late dinner tonight. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

So I walked outside to take a bag of trash to the dumpster out back.
This kid in his late teens to early 20s walks by, dressed in a wool cap, camo print hoodie, cargo shorts, black knee socks and Nike flip flops.

I said, wow son, aren't you warm dressed like that?
It's going to be near 90 degrees again today.

He gives me the hands out to the side attitude stance, bends at the knees and says Yeah, and what of it?

I said, no need to get huffy, I'm old enough to be your Mother, I was making conversation.
He walks away saying something about f'ing people.
Geez! Lol

So yes, another hot, muggy day.
I'm staying inside where it's cool and hipster snowflake free.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> .  He gives me the hands out to the side attitude stance, bends at the knees and says Yeah, and what of it?



Either too many drugs or not enough drugs . . . :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gym this morning then physio. Drove the kids in to school. Last day today. They take the bus in the fall. Yay. It's been a crazy month driving them in every morning then picking them up after school. That's 3 different schools. Next year will be 4 schools but they'll all be bused. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Not working until Monday, so..
Not much.
Staying cool!
It's going to be hotter than heck like this up until the middle of next month.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've been working at the old house again this afternoon getting the remaining cabinets from downstairs in preparation for a good cleaning so we can list it. We had a guy in doing painting and some basement bathroom renos for the past two weeks. He finished yesterday. It's almost ready for the market. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Silly me forgot tonight is rib fest down town.
Too late, we already had dinner.
 Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sweating my a$$ off. 30 celcius in the shade. Don't get me wrong, it's a welcome change from -40 but too damned hot. We're at camp for a well deserved break until weds. Then we go to town and take care of a few appointments before coming back out Friday. 

Next weekend we haul the camper to town to prepare for our vacation to mount Rushmore leaving the 19th and returning home in August. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Since it's hot and there's a breeze, we took the younger kids to the lake to swim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's 92 here, Brian.
At least today there is a breeze.

You all are going to have a blast on your vacation in the Black Hills.

I've been cleaning the apartment while Aimee is away, and just made a blueberry clafoutis.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. We've both been as teenagers with our parents. It'll be nice getting away from the madness. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sweating my a$$ off. 30 celcius in the shade. Don't get me wrong, it's a welcome change from -40 but too damned hot. We're at camp for a well deserved break until weds. Then we go to town and take care of a few appointments before coming back out Friday.
> 
> Next weekend we haul the camper to town to prepare for our vacation to mount Rushmore leaving the 19th and returning home in August.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!



If it gets any hotter . . .


----------



## JimVT

lots of choices  near home swap meet, surplus sale at school, logger rodeo and fair and gay pride parade


----------



## NorthernRedneck

JimVT said:


> lots of choices  near home swap meet, surplus sale at school, logger rodeo and fair and gay pride parade


You opted for the last choice? 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## JimVT

just stayed home.  my place is like a park and a lot less idiots


----------



## pirate_girl

Staying cool, keeping it real.
Went to early bird mass to avoid the heat.
Surprised there weren't that many people attending.
Gosh, it's _only_ 80° right now.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy folks,
started the day by going about 4 miles to walk around a nice little lake.  Saw quite a few turtles and a few birds.  Coming home took the woodsy route and saw a peacock, a wild mama hog with about 6 new younguns about a day old.  Next checked out a new baby donkey and got closer to the house and 3 more wild hogs.  Just a cool morning for a little adventure.  By the way the temperature here this morning is 73.  Well, hope yall have a goodun!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Cooled down today slightly. It's 15 celcius which is a welcome change from 32 yesterday. I made an attempt at getting some firewood but the chainsaw isn't running right. So I'm heading back to the city tomorrow for a truck load cut and split. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok. It's back up to 32 this afternoon. The worst part is something is wrong with the hydro at camp. Everyone is saying they can't run the ac in their campers. We're all on separate meters. But the main line coming in is losing power. I barely had enough power to run my coffee pot this morning. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Spent the weekend in the Ozarks.  Floated the Merrimac river in a canoe with friends.

 Just got home to find out we have been re-instated as the primary supplier to our largest account.  One of our vendors tried a sneak around. I've got at least five companies ready to step in and replace them.

 A perfect ending to a great weekend.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like a great weekend. 

We had the annual Canada day fireworks display at camp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Another scorcher today.
High of 92.
Our fireworks here are on the 4th at 10pm.
I guess I'll go to the park and watch them, tho it's probably going to be viewable from the street.
The grandies apparently won't be going to see them in Defiance.
Maddie doesn't like loud banging noises and Lainey would probably not be too keen on them either.
I'm keeping my feets cool in my new canvas sneakers.
Back to work this evening on 11p-7a.
They've changed shift starting times by an hour.
Shoes...
Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

The City of Wentzville has fire works directly across the interstate from our plant.  So we park in our lot and watch them without crowds using the company facilities, including a BBQ grill.

 No parking problems, Great view, Easy bathroom access and *no crowds* when we leave. Entry ramp to the highway is virtually out our parking lot.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fireworks in town are tonight. We do it the Sunday night at camp though. Good show for a smaller campground. 

I made a trip to town to pick up a truck load of split Birch for camp. The wood shed is now full for another year. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

Ah...
Fourth of July.

Years ago my friends and I would construct our own fireworks.
But that was long before a person could be labeled with a big "T" for doing such things.

Unfortunately, hot dry desert brush is almost as explosive as fireworks themselves.
I don't do those things anymore.

There is a place not far away where we have the largest machine gun shoot, and on the ground fireworks display in the nation twice a year.

Feel free to yootoob the Big Sandy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's Canada day. I could think of worse ways to spend it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Canada Day, Brian.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. We had a quiet day out at camp being the only ones left out there. We came home this evening as we all needed a good night sleep before appointments in town tomorrow. We'll head back out Friday. 

Today was good. We got up and launched the boat to try fishing. After 2 hours and not a single bite, we pulled up anchor and went for a 25 mile round trip boat ride exploring the lake. Once we came back, I ran into the camp owner and got to talking to him. I now have a permanent dock slip. Which will save me having to launch the boat every time I go fishing. (Not that it's a hard thing to do. I have a good method of loading it onto the trailer in less than 3 minutes from the time I hit the shore till it's on the trailer ready to go. (I get a kick out of watching some of these city slickers try to launch a boat or load one up. 

After boating, I took the kids down to the launch for a swim. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

Dude???!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Funny thing is that about the same time as I took the picture I told the girls there were sharks in the water. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to watch the bang bangs tonight at the park.
20% chance of rain, so I think we're good.
We're going to have dinner from Subway.
That way no messing up my pristine kitchen.
I'm off work until Saturday eve.
Yay.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Worked my a$$ off today. Literally. I mean....it's gone. Not sure where it went but I ran out of notches on my belt trying to hold my shorts up. 

Up at 7am. By 7:30 I was in town working at the old house. Back out to the new place by 10 to sell the old boat. Had a visit from my uncle who was in town dealing with a few skeletons from his teenage past. Lol. My mother did an ancestry DNA kit for herself and a long lost nephew showed up that nobody new about. Even my uncle. He hooked up with a girl when he was 17 and now in his 60s found out that she became pregnant. Imagine that. A whole new branch to the family.

After he was gone, I headed back to the old house and steam cleaned 3 carpets. Then picked up the oldest son who was gone this week on a youth gathering through our church. I'm beat. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Dug a ditch this weekend for a driveway drain line I should have installed 6 years ago, About thirty feet long and two feet deep. All I have left to do tonite is back cut the sod pieces and replace them.

Next, I cut four feet of the concrete driveway and set flush drain scuppers. I will level with four inches of 1" minus, tamp solid and set 4" X 6"pavers 20 feet wide about 4 feet deep at the garage door. This should limit water going to the basement and take some load off of the sump system.

My two car drive is completely cracked. planes are to break it up and haul away. I'll continue the pavers down to the street. Luckily, I live in a subdivision so, about 30 feet by 20 feet. The big job is removal and preparation. Laying pavers each evening when I come home will be, by comparison, almost relaxing. This is about $3,000.00 ( I don't have) of pavers and gravel so it will likely wait until next spring. 
 __________________


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I'm in the process of making dinner and fighting off a tension headache.
Which I rarely get.
Grrr


----------



## Dude111

Im sorry you have a headache honey,ill pray you feel better s00n


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Dug a ditch this weekend for a driveway drain line I should have installed 6 years ago, About thirty feet long and two feet deep. All I have left to do tonite is back cut the sod pieces and replace them.
> 
> Next, I cut four feet of the concrete driveway and set flush drain scuppers. I will level with four inches of 1" minus, tamp solid and set 4" X 6"pavers 20 feet wide about 4 feet deep at the garage door. This should limit water going to the basement and take some load off of the sump system.
> 
> My two car drive is completely cracked. planes are to break it up and haul away. I'll continue the pavers down to the street. Luckily, I live in a subdivision so, about 30 feet by 20 feet. The big job is removal and preparation. Laying pavers each evening when I come home will be, by comparison, almost relaxing. This is about $3,000.00 ( I don't have) of pavers and gravel so it will likely wait until next spring.
> __________________



Best way I found to remove an old drive way was to have a concrete cutting company in my area here ( cal west ) they came with a big self propelled wet saw and cut it into a checker board of small pieces to pry out and haul away. I cheated and used a fork lift but a 15'X 30' or so drive way was gone in 1 day. That idea came after I watched my neighbor jack hammer his out. with a torch to cut the steel mat in the concrete. He was at it for a week or more.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I went to the cabin on the 4th and continued working on it as I have been since last October when I bought it. I got the idea I needed an inside bathroom so I decided to turn the porch into a bathroom on 1 end and the rest for a utility room. So far I have the old place stripped of its 1970's style complete with fake wood paneling. The porch is framed in now with windows and the bathroom is framed in with the Plumbing in place along with electrical. Over the last couple of long weekends my son and me got about 75% of a small septic installed about 100' away from the cabin. I still have to finish digging the leach field with leach pipe and gravel. You have to work fast up there as you have about 5 months between snow in the summer. I worked on it a steady 10 hours on both Thursday and Friday then rested on Saturday enjoying the view and the 70 degree weather. Sunday back to the 100 degree valley . I figure I have another year on it to finish the upgrades. remodel,  new roof and solar electrical. Going to the bathroom at 4:30 am is going to be much better soon. There are times going to the out house when its cold and dark is a real chore and a little spooky when you have to cover a 100 yards and you see shiney eyes looking back at you in the dark.


----------



## pirate_girl

Very nice m1!
Pretty area.


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> Very nice m1!
> Pretty area.



Thanks, I wish I could be there all of the time. ( its much better to be in the mountains thinking of god than to be in church thinking of the mountains )


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> Thanks, I wish I could be there all of the time. ( its much better to be in the mountains thinking of god than to be in church thinking of the mountains )


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Best way I found to remove an old drive way was to have a concrete cutting company in my area here ( cal west ) they came with a big self propelled wet saw and cut it into a checker board of small pieces to pry out and haul away. I cheated and used a fork lift but a 15'X 30' or so drive way was gone in 1 day. That idea came after I watched my neighbor jack hammer his out. with a torch to cut the steel mat in the concrete. He was at it for a week or more.


 
 Back when I was in my early twenties, I did it the hard way.  Under cut the pavement with a shovel and broke it off in small pieces with a sledge hammer.  It took me weeks to do a double drive.
 Then I worked part time for a paving company. And learned how dumb I was.


 Some would say, despite the years, I haven't improved much.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Looks like a fair amount of projects going on.
Today is stacking some more block.
I have an extra hand coming up on thurs to help us stack some of the higher areas, and possibly pour the headers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The end is in sight. Phewf. Up and at it at 7am. Unloaded the trailer with the remaining things from inside the house from the old place. I had loaded it up Friday. Then off to town to load up a few remaining things from the garage at the old place. It's on the market already. Our realtor had 2 open house showings on the weekend with roughly 30 people looking. 2 more looking this afternoon. We may be in a position to entertain multiple offers by tomorrow. 

After loading up in town, I mowed the lawn there then came back out to unload again then moved a few cabinets from the garage up to the house. After that, it was time for a dump run with garbage from here. Then home again for lunch. It's going to be a scorcher again this afternoon which is why I gave er this morning while I can still breathe outside. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

-Took my daily walk while it was still cool, not that it's all that uncomfortable out there.
-Threw a chicken in the crockpot for dinner.
-Played way too many rounds of Word Across on the Facebook messenger app.
It's addicting!  Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So the afternoon didn't slow down. I brought the trailer back to town then went to a specialist appointment for nerve problems. It's at a long term rehabilitation facility where I just found out a long time friend of mine is in as he had a stroke following two heart attacks. He seems to be doing better. I visited him after my appointment. By the time I stopped tonight I had been on a 14 hour straight marathon. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

God it's 102° out there.
No walking today for me, unless you count up and down the stairs to our laundry building.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> God it's 102° out there.
> No walking today for me, unless you count up and down the stairs to our laundry building.



I've got 110º

A number of years ago, we got to 124º right around this time of year.


----------



## Melensdad

97 degree air temperature here when I checked earlier.  Not sure what the "heat index" said but it felt like walking into an oven.

Met up with a friend this morning at the cigar lounge.  I don't go there too often anymore, just too darn busy.  But by the time we parted it was mid-afternoon. 

Came home and started a project wiring some auxiliary lights onto my motorcycle.  I have luggage boxes on the back and I want to install some running and turn lights onto the boxes to make a larger visual image in the rain and low light conditions.  I rarely ride at night but sometimes I'm out at dusk.  Just want to be seen.

Of course all the tools I needed were in the house garage and I was working in the shop about 200 feet away.  Several trips back and forth in the heat and I was ready to get started!    Bougth LED lights from Amazon that are surface mounted because I didn't want to drill into the cargo boxes and destroy their waterproof integrity.  Lights were fairly cheap but got good reviews for being bright.  

About an hour into the project I was tapped into the correct wires and ran a quick connect weatherproof 3 wire lead through a freshly drilled hole.  Connected up the LED to test the wiring.  IT ALL WORKED!  So the right side lights still need to be attached to the right cargo box, but that waits until tomorrow.  Have to leave for the fencing club and give a couple high school kids Saber lessons tonight.  

Tomorrow should go quicker and I plan to finish the right side and install the left side lights.  Now that I have a good idea what I need to do it should take less time, less swearing and involve less bleeding too.


----------



## rugerman

Day of rest. Yesterday at dialysis somebody decided to save some money and turned up the air conditioning, all the techs and nurses were fanning themselves, by the time that I got thru with my treatment (they had a little over 4 kilograms of fluid (8+ pounds) I was wet with sweat, when I got home I took off all my clothes because of the sweat.


----------



## FrancSevin

Got home tonite with 8 @ 50 Lb bags of sand to sweep into the brick patio we spent two days power washing clean.  I no sooner got it done that the cloud burst came.  3.0" in less than an hour.  Washed quite a bit of the sand away.

 Worse, the power went out and the sump in the Greenhouse failed. I bailed by hand for over an hour but the rain just kept coming.  Finally the water level crested 6.0" above the window sill of the garden apartment. It is not water tight so some drywall was damaged.

 When the power came back on I had two 1600 GPH pumps going and the water still kept coming in faster than I could get it out.

 I guess it is finally time to tear the structure down and build a new one with a water tight foundation.  This is the fourth time this year we had this happen. Tonite was the worst.

 BTW, On a good note, the new drain system for the driveway worked just fine.  I didn't have the scuppers in but the pipes are and they worked.

 I have no idea how the brick patio sand did but it is still under 4.0" of water.  The drains are at maximum flow.  The surge pond is about 24 feet in diameter and 12.0"deep.  It is full of water which flows out of a 4.0"pipe It will likely be full for hours.

 Will this rain cycle ever stop?


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> Got home tonite with 8 @ 50 Lb bags of sand to sweep into the brick patio we spent two days power washing clean.  I no sooner got it done that the cloud burst came.  3.0" in less than an hour.  Washed quite a bit of the sand away.
> 
> Worse, the power went out and the sump in the Greenhouse failed. I bailed by hand for over an hour but the rain just kept coming.  Finally the water level crested 6.0" above the window sill of the garden apartment. It is not water tight so some drywall was damaged.
> 
> When the power came back on I had two 1600 GPH pumps going and the water still kept coming in faster than I could get it out.
> 
> I guess it is finally time to tear the structure down and build a new one with a water tight foundation.  This is the fourth time this year we had this happen. Tonite was the worst.
> 
> BTW, On a good note, the new drain system for the driveway worked just fine.  I didn't have the scuppers in but the pipes are and they worked.
> 
> I have no idea how the brick patio sand did but it is still under 4.0" of water.  The drains are at maximum flow.  The surge pond is about 24 feet in diameter and 12.0"deep.  It is full of water which flows out of a 4.0"pipe It will likely be full for hours.
> 
> Will this rain cycle ever stop?



Jesus man, you do have your work cut out for you.
Hope you catch a break sometime soon.

So other than that Mrs. Lincoln, how was the play?


----------



## FrancSevin

Assessing the damage this morning..; A 16 foot branch was torn off the Walnut tree.  The limb was the size of my arm!

 Sand was pretty much gone having washed away in the torrent.  That has never happened before.
 All of the Pine bark Mulch in the back gardens was literally gone.
 The new top extension of the flag pole I had just installed was laying in the driveway.

 It was the same up and down my street.  Everybody had debris on their lawns.  Wasn't a tornado just a big downburst but,,,; wow!


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> The end is in sight. Phewf. Up and at it at 7am. Unloaded the trailer with the remaining things from inside the house from the old place. I had loaded it up Friday. Then off to town to load up a few remaining things from the garage at the old place. It's on the market already. Our realtor had 2 open house showings on the weekend with roughly 30 people looking. 2 more looking this afternoon. We may be in a position to entertain multiple offers by tomorrow.
> 
> After loading up in town, I mowed the lawn there then came back out to unload again then moved a few cabinets from the garage up to the house. After that, it was time for a dump run with garbage from here. Then home again for lunch. It's going to be a scorcher again this afternoon which is why I gave er this morning while I can still breathe outside.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


The joy of moving


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Tell me about it. This is the last move I plan on doing. I'm 42 and this is our retirement home. 

I made a trip to the old house to attempt to load the motorcycle to bring it out. It's the last thing to come from there. It hadn't been run in 4 years. I put some gas in it and turned it over. It fired right up. That's the good news. The bad news is the clutch wasn't grabbing so I couldn't get into gear to move. And because it's been sitting the brakes are rusty and sticking. Oh well. Armstrong power will get it moved. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been taking it easy today.

Working tonight and then the weekend.
Wondering if Mr. Entertainment is going to be keeping me company.
Last I worked, little man cruised by the desk in his wheelchair making hand signals.
I said "did you used to play baseball? Looks like what an umpire does"
His reply was "yup, New York Mets!"
Now I doubt this since he was born and raised in the area.
When I acted all surprised and said, the New York Mets???
I got: You're g-d damn right I did!!!


----------



## Melensdad

Ran some errands this morning.  Relaxed this afternoon.

Getting ready to leave for the fencing club.  We have a beginner class tonight.  

Got to go beat the newbies with a metal stick.  What can I say, I am a giving person!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally finished with the garage at the old place by 10am. Then I came home. Mowed the lawn then relaxed for the first time in months it seems. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Recovering - 

Was at the cardiologist this afternoon for my quarterly checkup. They called me back to an exam room.  Set my cane down and took a couple steps towards the nurse to hand her copies of some tests done by my family doctor. Didn’t notice the foot stool thing was pulled out at the base of the exam table. Tripped and fell right shoulder first hard against the wall.

Couldn’t move my right arm and they thought I had dislocated it so they called the rescue squad and I spent most of the evening in the ER. 

Xray showed nothing broken or out of place its just swollen and bruised.  I can’t raise my arm so I’m seeing an Orthopedist tomorrow. They said the xray also showed broken ribs so back to radiology for a CT Scan. Lucky thing, what they saw turned out to be healed breaks from an accident  few years ago.  Bruises and scrapes on both arms but  so not near as bad as it could have been. 

Trouble is I need my right arm for support with my cane. Back to the walker for a while


----------



## rugerman

Right now if I can’t get me lawn mowed soon (been raining every day) I am going to have to bail it for hay, or get a herd of goats, maybe I could spray it with roundup and then burn it off.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Damn Jim. Take care of yourself. I totally understand the cane and walker thing. One thing I love about the new house is that everything I need is on the main floor. Sure, there's 3 bedrooms a bathroom and rec room downstairs but if I'm sore, I don't have to go down there. By most evenings, my legs are done and have little strength so I have to use the walker. The new house is plenty big enough for one. 

Today, I will finally get the motorcycle loaded up and out to the new house. Aside from a few odds and ends, that and a freezer are the last things to come over. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Recovering -
> 
> Was at the cardiologist this afternoon for my quarterly checkup. They called me back to an exam room.  Set my cane down and took a couple steps towards the nurse to hand her copies of some tests done by my family doctor. Didn’t notice the foot stool thing was pulled out at the base of the exam table. Tripped and fell right shoulder first hard against the wall.
> 
> Couldn’t move my right arm and they thought I had dislocated it so they called the rescue squad and I spent most of the evening in the ER.
> 
> Xray showed nothing broken or out of place its just swollen and bruised.  I can’t raise my arm so I’m seeing an Orthopedist tomorrow. They said the xray also showed broken ribs so back to radiology for a CT Scan. Lucky thing, what they saw turned out to be healed breaks from an accident  few years ago.  Bruises and scrapes on both arms but  so not near as bad as it could have been.
> 
> Trouble is I need my right arm for support with my cane. Back to the walker for a while


That's terrible, Jim.
Heal up my friend.

I feel like I could use a cane or walker today.
Feel like crap.


----------



## Doc

Dang Jim.   Wishing you a quick recovery.


----------



## Melensdad

YIKES Jim, hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> Recovering -
> 
> Was at the cardiologist this afternoon for my quarterly checkup. They called me back to an exam room. Set my cane down and took a couple steps towards the nurse to hand her copies of some tests done by my family doctor. Didn’t notice the foot stool thing was pulled out at the base of the exam table. Tripped and fell right shoulder first hard against the wall.
> 
> Couldn’t move my right arm and they thought I had dislocated it so they called the rescue squad and I spent most of the evening in the ER.
> 
> Xray showed nothing broken or out of place its just swollen and bruised. I can’t raise my arm so I’m seeing an Orthopedist tomorrow. They said the xray also showed broken ribs so back to radiology for a CT Scan. Lucky thing, what they saw turned out to be healed breaks from an accident few years ago. Bruises and scrapes on both arms but so not near as bad as it could have been.
> 
> Trouble is I need my right arm for support with my cane. Back to the walker for a while



Oh, the joys of getting old! After hearing your story, I'm once again pondering the thought of avoiding the opportunity.

 I hope you heal fast my friend.


----------



## rugerman

Jim when I was in the hospital for several months I was talking to a nephrologist about my lack of range of motion in my right arm (that fistula blew out 8 times and my surgeon told me to use it as little as possible)  the doctor said that I would have to fight to get that motion back by going to the point of pain then a bit more and I would slowly get that range of motion back, it hurt a bunch but it worked. Hope for a fast recovery.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Jim when I was in the hospital for several months I was talking to a nephrologist about my lack of range of motion in my right arm (that fistula blew out 8 times and my surgeon told me to use it as little as possible)  the doctor said that I would have to fight to get that motion back by going to the point of pain then a bit more and I would slowly get that range of motion back, it hurt a bunch but it worked. Hope for a fast recovery.



Thanks David and everyone.  

I have some exercises he gave me and will be back for PT Monday. 

Everything hurts. Have a bunch of bruises in places I didn’t think hit anything. 

I’ll be ok, just have to take it easy for a while.


----------



## rugerman

Folks like my dad used to tell me “getting old ain’t for sissies “, i’m 68 with arthritis in my joints, And it’s even eroding away the lining of my eyeballs, which will eventually cause them to rupture and leave me blind, kidney failure, heart arrhythmia sand foot problems, so it seems to hold true.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jim falls and bangs himself up, ruger having mighty scary issues.
You both make me just want to hug you, and stop whining about simply being tired taking care of folks just like you.

That said, I took my happy ass to bed for a good nap.
With ear plugs.
Lol


----------



## Melensdad

Got tickets to the Gary Railcats minor league baseball game tonight.

It's BACON night at the ballpark, which is located a couple blocks from the heart of the city.


----------



## rugerman

Pirate girl thanks for the offer of a hug, but as long as my wife continues to put up with me I am golden, she is why I am still here, I was not going to do dialysis, I was just going to let nature take it’s course, and I refuse to have a kidney transplant (I would rather some kid or at least a younger person get that kidney. The reason that I decided on dialysis is that my wife’s father had just died, a few years before our youngest son  had died, and I could see that she was overwhelmed at the thought of me leaving her alone, so I sucked it up and began dialysis.


----------



## pirate_girl

rugerman said:


> Pirate girl thanks for the offer of a hug, but as long as my wife continues to put up with me I am golden, she is why I am still here, I was not going to do dialysis, I was just going to let nature take it’s course, and I refuse to have a kidney transplant (I would rather some kid or at least a younger person get that kidney. The reason that I decided on dialysis is that my wife’s father had just died, a few years before our youngest son  had died, and I could see that she was overwhelmed at the thought of me leaving her alone, so I sucked it up and began dialysis.



I sure never knew all of that.
Your wife is very loving, and you are very brave.
God is blessing you with strength.
Keep the faith, He's going to take care of the rest.


----------



## rugerman

Pirate girl , not so brave, just a realist, there are things in everyone’s life that they have no control over. They think that my kidney failure was due to me taking  ibuprofen for my arthritis, even though I wasn’t taking anywhere near a maximum dose, now my arthritis is attacking the lining of my eyeballs and causing erosion which can eventually lead to rupture and blindness, wonder what the odds that with all the folks on ibuprofen that I would get that side effect.. so we never know what tomorrow will bring,


----------



## m1west

Im just tired from work around the property but ill still take a hug. I hope tomorrow is a better day.


----------



## pirate_girl

I went to dinner with numero uno son and granddaughter. 
 Working the 11p-7a tonight.
Not anything thrilling to report.
I expect I'll have a quiet night with my little shadow man keeping me company.
He cracks me up.


----------



## Doc

Bronchitis again.   To an Urgent Care place this morning.  Nebulizer treatments and drugs for the next few day.   Had the same dang thing two years ago in the summer.   So frustrating.


----------



## rugerman

Doc heating and air conditioning both dry the air, if you notice that your breathing is better when you take a shower a vaporizer or humidifier might help, when I get congested I will go in the bathroom, turn on just the hot water in the shower to steam the bathroom up , it really opens my head up.


----------



## Bannedjoe

rugerman said:


> Pirate girl , not so brave, just a realist, there are things in everyone’s life that they have no control over. They think that my kidney failure was due to me taking  ibuprofen for my arthritis, even though I wasn’t taking anywhere near a maximum dose, now my arthritis is attacking the lining of my eyeballs and causing erosion which can eventually lead to rupture and blindness, wonder what the odds that with all the folks on ibuprofen that I would get that side effect.. so we never know what tomorrow will bring,



I have a good bout of arthritis in my knees.
I fear that at some point the ibuprofen, or acetaminophen will be my demise.
I do real well with a half a percocet, but no, can't have that.
Bastards.


----------



## FrancSevin

Tore up a small 4X4 brick patio and dug a new ditch about thirty feet.  Hauled the dirt over to make a new garden bed on the north side of the yard.  I'll back fill with gravel.

 Found that the old 3" pipe had broken so it filled with dirt.  I appears a low spot stayed full of water and last winter's super cold spell broke it.  This time I'm going 6" and setting a bit more slope.

 I've got 30 feet of run with only 8" of drop.  I should have 30"

 But with large pipe I think I can run level for 20' and then drop.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up at Dawn's crack this morning at camp. Worked our butts off getting the camper ready to haul out. This is the first time hauling the camper with the new f150. That 3.5l 10 speed was made to tow. Barely broke a sweat getting up to speed and barely felt it behind at 65mph. It's also very stable. Very windy today and I was able to keep it straight with ease. The old truck was a white knuckle experience. I suspect that the expedition will haul just as easily with the same engine and tranny combo. 

Once I got the camper home, we went to work swapping out the mattress in the front bedroom, washing the exterior including the awning, and getting the water tank filled.  We hit the road Wednesday morning. Tomorrow I'm bringing the camper in to get the bearings repacked. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So it poured yesterday making things very humid. 6pm and the first time I sat down today. I was in town running errands this morning then physio at noon. After that I built a couple small steps for the camper to get up into bed easier. Then I built a storage box to hold lawnchairs on the tongue. Then I installed and serviced the scooter lift onto the back. Almost ready to hit the road tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Well, I had a cold, bad cough.  Thought I had it under control then it got bad again.  Went to Quick Care last Saturday and they thought Bronchitis.  They gave meds but they were not working.  I was getting worse. Went to Dr. today, she thinks it's pneumonia.  And I have to agree.  It feel just like the pneumonia I had two years ago.   Crap.   Cat scam tomorrow to verify since xray was questionable.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feel better soon, doc.
Super busy day here.
Anyone need anything else from me??
 
Good grief!


----------



## rugerman

Another bad day at dialysis, Saturday they could only get me stick to work with my new fistula, every tech and nurse tried at least once, nothing but clots, today same problem clots kept stopping up the needles, I got stuck a dozen times, same problem clots. Tomorrow I go to the hospital to let the surgeon try to clear all those clots, this will be the second fistula in my left arm that failed due to clots, if he can’t clear the clots I am going to give up, left hand is useless, right hand is not too far behind  I have really enjoyed being on the forum with all my invisible friends. Thanks David


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Another bad day at dialysis, Saturday they could only get me stick to work with my new fistula, every tech and nurse tried at least once, nothing but clots, today same problem clots kept stopping up the needles, I got stuck a dozen times, same problem clots. Tomorrow I go to the hospital to let the surgeon try to clear all those clots, this will be the second fistula in my left arm that failed due to clots, if he can’t clear the clots I am going to give up, left hand is useless, right hand is not too far behind  I have really enjoyed being on the forum with all my invisible friends. Thanks David



So sorry to hear you continue to have problems. I hope the surgeon can help.

Jim


----------



## rugerman

I hope that he can too Jimthanks David


----------



## rugerman

Discussed it with my wife, she isn’t happy with it but said the final decision is mine, it’s according to what happens with the clot removal,


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Discussed it with my wife, she isn’t happy with it but said the final decision is mine, it’s according to what happens with the clot removal,



Do they have you on blood thinners to prevent the clots from forming?  I had DVT 15 years ago. Blood clots in my leg veins. One of them broke loose and blocked the blood flow to my left eye.  I’m on eliquis now and have had no more problems.  Theres a set of side effects though.

Jim


----------



## rugerman

They tried blood thinners, I had blood in my urine on the second day, reduced the dose by half , still blood in urine, surgeon said that they should instead increase my heparin dose, and that has been working until now, with a new fistula they start off with 17 gauge needles, then after a week with those really small needles they go to 16’s and now I am on 15’s which is the normal dialysis needle size. My dad had the same problem, they never could stabilize him on blood thinners.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

David I hope the Dr has some ideas. 

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Blood thinners suck. They could never get my numbers stable on warfarin so I was put on care xarelto. The warfarin was also making my hair fall out in clumps. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Good luck, rugerman.


----------



## rugerman

Thanks folks all I can do is let I’m try.


----------



## Melensdad

Jury duty.  

Then to the fencing club to give a private lesson.

And, if the attic fan arrives that UPS claims will be delivered sometime today, that might be a late night project for me after the sun is long down and is no longer heating up the roof.  My old fan failed, this is a direct swap of the same model.  Everything is in place, controller is ready,  even the ladder is set up to access the attic hatch.  So it should be a quick 15 minute job of pulling out the old and setting in the new.

Then again, it might actually be more comfortable to do this swap at 7am tomorrow morning after a somewhat cooler night?

Either way I'm going to be sweating despite the fact that it should to be a very quick job.


----------



## FrancSevin

Rugerman, Brian, Jim, I do hope you guys all do better soon.

 Reading your posts makes me worry about getting old.


----------



## rugerman

Well gettin old ain’t for sissies, but neither is being dead!


----------



## rugerman

To day I went back to the hospital to let my surgeon try to declot my new fistula, Saturday I got stuck 8 Dr 10 times and they got a needle clogging clot each time, same thing Tuesday, surgeon did the declot , now we wait 3 weeks to see if it worked.


----------



## rugerman

Damn auto correct got me again it was supposed to read declot, not deploy,!


----------



## Doc

rugerman said:


> Damn auto correct got me again it was supposed to read declot, not deploy,!


I fixed the original post for ya.   
Hope the declot works.


----------



## rugerman

Thank you Doc, my surgeon is pretty sure that he fixed the problem, but he wants us to give it 3 weeks for the clots to clear. Rough day at dialysis today, on a normal day I have 2 or 3  kilograms of fluid to remove, but due to the clots I had a bit over 6 today, almost made it, should be able to get the rest Saturday plus anything that I gain between now and Saturday.


----------



## rugerman

Well my perm catheter does’t want To run now, had to reverse lines several times and it was running real slow, lines clotted off once but I didn’t make my goal (due to them having to run a saline drip to help prevent another clotting issue. The dialysis nurse checked with the surgeon and he told her that if on Tuesday they have problems with the perm-catheter that they can try and stick me and hope that the clots are cleared. If clots are still a problem I have decided to stop dialysis (yes I discussed it with my wife, she is not happy with the idea, but she admits that the final decision is mine.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
Sure hope it gets better for you and real soon.  You hang in there!!!!!  Wishing you all the best!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

rugerman said:


> Well my perm catheter does’t want To run now, had to reverse lines several times and it was running real slow, lines clotted off once but I didn’t make my goal (due to them having to run a saline drip to help prevent another clotting issue. The dialysis nurse checked with the surgeon and he told her that if on Tuesday they have problems with the perm-catheter that they can try and stick me and hope that the clots are cleared. If clots are still a problem I have decided to stop dialysis (yes I discussed it with my wife, she is not happy with the idea, but she admits that the final decision is mine.


You take care. My thoughts are with you and your wife. That's never an easy decision. 

On my health situation, things have been going better but I generally don't hurt as much in the summer. Even my nerve related problems have taken a break. But, any injury or even scratch in my left leg will trigger a flare up causing my leg and foot to have bad muscle spasms and severe burning pain. Well, the other night, it was totally dark heading to my camper and I tumbled over a small metal fence and went face first into crushed gravel. My left leg took the brunt of the injury. Now my entire leg and foot is burning. Not to mention that my back took a good impact and hurts. Not to mention that I'm doing this trip on half my pain meds because the states are behind the times and don't allow certain medically prescribed medications across the border. They'd rather have half the population strung out on opioids. But that's a topic for another time. 






Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross 650

Dang that looks rough!! Take care and heal up quick!!!!!


----------



## m1west

Im just headed to the shop to build a steel security door and frame for the cabin. I feel lucky after reading the last couple of posts. You never know what cards life is going to deal you even when your minding your own business not looking for trouble. Ive taken my lumps over the years. I wish you guys god speed in healing up. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Ruger, my heart and thoughts are with you and your family.

Brian! Good Lord!
You know what to do about that nasty scratch.
You can't get a break.
Some vacation, huh?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Tell me about it. Between the rain  and injuries, it's been as fun as diarrhea. But hey, today is a new day. The sun is shining. We're all here in relatively one piece. We're taking the kids to an amusement park soon. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Tell me about it. Between the rain  and injuries, it's been as fun as diarrhea. But hey, today is a new day. The sun is shining. We're all here in relatively one piece. We're taking the kids to an amusement park soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



This was the last hand of bad cards ( pun intended ) when I was minding my own business and the dogs got into a fight. ( knock on wood ) I couldn't move my fingers for 2 months or use it for 6 months.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ouch. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Doc!


----------



## tiredretired

Attempted to work on the picture window, but rain put an end to that.  33 degrees cooler today than it was on Saturday!! Saturday was 94, today it is 61 and it actually felt chilly out there.  LOL.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting in the sun out on the prairies outside of Winnipeg Manitoba. It's supposed to be 27 celcius. We're going to a water park this afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
down here we have a cool front coming through tonight.  Gonna be a cold one!!!  We are going all the way down to 90.  Time to get out the heavy coats and long johns!!!!!!!!


----------



## tiredretired

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> down here we have a cool front coming through tonight.  Gonna be a cold one!!!  We are going all the way down to 90.  Time to get out the heavy coats and long johns!!!!!!!!



:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

Got the dich in front of the building line done and full of pipe.  Tonite I'll finish putting back the sod.  

 Tuesday afternoon I start on the back half. First I have to remove the old deck before I can dig anything.  It's treated lumber form Lowe's. Not six years old but completely shot.  15' X 10' I'll just go at it with a chain saw and a sledge hammer.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> Got the dich in front of the building line done and full of pipe.  Tonite I'll finish putting back the sod.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon I start on the back half. First I have to remove the old deck before I can dig anything.  It's treated lumber form Lowe's. Not six years old but completely shot.  15' X 10' I'll just go at it with a chain saw and a sledge hammer.



I never buy lumber from Home Cheapo or Lowes.  It is crap.  I stick to locally owned home centers.  Their prices are competitive (not hard) and better quality,for the most part, they have a much better sense of community and do not sell shit.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been doing some running downtown and all around, the weather is perfect today.
Thanks again, Doc for resetting my password.
I went to log in this morning and noted the auto highlighted area was gone.
Tow boy wreckmaster thought he broke his wrist out on a roll over.
Nope, just a nasty sprain.
I think that's his first official injury on the job aside from cuts and scrapes.
When I called to talk to him, I said awww Mommy's baby, you ok?
He always says Motherrrrrr!! Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> I never buy lumber from Home Cheapo or Lowes. It is crap. I stick to locally owned home centers. Their prices are competitive (not hard) and better quality,for the most part, they have a much better sense of community and do not sell shit.




I've been buying from Menards of late. Their treated "soil contact" lumber has a guarantee. The deck was, of course, not in contact with the soil. So I should get my money back.
Nope.  
Lowes did offer a discount if I bought the same crap all over again.

Nope.


----------



## m1west

Got out the gate at 6am worked till it got hot its another 98 degree day so I'm doing paperwork and shopping for an antique Winchester in 45-90. Plan to go to the mountain cabin later in the week its suppose to be high 90's to 100 all week it will be around 80 there with a nice breeze. its still the work cabin but better than sitting in the house here all day because its too hot to go outside.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After a relaxing day at the campground and even the water park, I spent some time preparing everything to hit the trail tomorrow to head towards devils lake north Dakota for 2 nights. It's only a couple hours from here but that's how we roll now since my accident. 2-3 hour driving days most days with a day of rest in between. I could just say f it and not travel but we needed to get away. Plus it brings the kids closer together. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross 650

Well, the cold front came in this morning.  We are down to 88 this morning.  Think I am gonna start wrapping the pipes.  BRRRRRR   Have a goodun!!


----------



## m1west

Well the day is mostly over now, yesterday I successfully traded a Antique Starr D/A revolver and $400.00 for a Antique Winchester 1886 in 45-70 with a good bore. Got the Starr and payment shipped off and will see the Winchester in about 2 weeks. The rest of the day was the normal and some honey do done. Marty


----------



## rugerman

Dialysis today, they started back using my new fistula (my perm catheter is acting up so my surgeon had to declot my fistula, my arm is bruised from my arm pit to my elbow, but they were able to get me stuck with two needles, hope it continues to work, just tender as hell.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Dialysis today, they started back using my new fistula (my perm catheter is acting up so my surgeon had to declot my fistula, my arm is bruised from my arm pit to my elbow, but they were able to get me stuck with two needles, hope it continues to work, just tender as hell.



Glad to hear it worked today.  Sorry about the pain. 

Jim


----------



## rugerman

Jim according to my rheumatologist I have a pain threshold from hell, otherwise I would be taking pain meds too often, before I take a pain med I always ask myself do I really need it, and I normally talk myself out of taking one, plus I am goofy enough and they constipate the hell out of me.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Jim according to my rheumatologist I have a pain threshold from hell, otherwise I would be taking pain meds too often, before I take a pain med I always ask myself do I really need it, and I normally talk myself out of taking one, plus I am goofy enough and they constipate the hell out of me.



Understand about the pain meds. Same thing here


----------



## m1west

its a 100 now and I'm done for the day. Tomorrow we are going to the cabin until Sunday. Ill fill you in when we return. Marty


----------



## tiredretired

m1west said:


> its a 100 now and I'm done for the day. Tomorrow we are going to the cabin until Sunday. Ill fill you in when we return. Marty



Enjoy.  I've finished up a bunch of projects around the house and plan on taking some time cruising around in the two seater topless.  

The car that is, not me.  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just pulled into our campground for the night. We're in Dickinson ND. It's HOT. My arms are tired from fighting that prairie wind all day hauling the camper. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just pulled into our campground for the night. We're in Dickinson ND. It's HOT. My arms are tired from fighting that prairie wind all day hauling the camper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the USA big boy.  Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. We've been in the states for 3 days now. We'll be going through sturgis at some point tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rugerman

Today I am recovering from dialysis yesterday (I don’t remember if I told my invisible family but my declotted fistula is working, it’s a good thing because my perm-catheter is acting up). Now if it just won’t rain maybe I can get my lawn/jungle mowed.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Today I am recovering from dialysis yesterday (I don’t remember if I told my invisible family but my declotted fistula is working, it’s a good thing because my perm-catheter is acting up). Now if it just won’t rain maybe I can get my lawn/jungle mowed.




Glad to hear everything worked yesterday!

Be careful mowing. Have to do the same here. 

Jim


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
Sounds great!!  You hang in there, and keep looking up, the best is yet to come!!!  Dont have a goodun, you have a greatun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We rented a utv and went out riding designated trails a couple  miles from mount Rushmore for 3 hours this morning. It was fun. Just me and the 3 boys. Lots of rocks. Some mud. Climbing and dropping. A spot where you can stop and explore an old gold mine. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rugerman

If I don’t get it mowed soon I might have to buy a herd of goats to keep it in check, told my wife the goats could eat the weeds/grass and then we could eat them, now she isn’t talking to me, and I thought it was a great solution, there I go thinking again.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> its a 100 now and I'm done for the day. Tomorrow we are going to the cabin until Sunday. Ill fill you in when we return. Marty


              Hi all, when we left the Mountain yesterday it was 75 degrees when we got home in the valley 104. Over two mornings I was able to get the septic drain field trench dug. I could have done it in one day but the whole area is filled with football sized irregular rocks, also I was able to get the gravel delivered for the drain field. Next trip should finish the septic project which is a biggie checked off the list. Then back to the bathroom install and cabin remodel. The rest of the time was spent enjoying the mountain and cool weather, we even had time for a little exploring. Marty


----------



## rugerman

Another day of not getting my grass cut, my arthritis is holding me hostage, my hips, knees, and ankles are hurting real bad today, even my shoulders are painful. Maybe Wednesday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Must be something in the air today. I woke up  at 5 am in pain. I let the wife do all the driving as I hurt too much. Then we got the idea to explore a cave. It was cool but being bent over trying not to hit my head for an hour killed whatever strength I had in my back. Nice area but I'm ready to get back to flat ground. Hills everywhere make for hard walking with a cane and little strength in the legs. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

It's a beautiful, cool day.
I've taken two walks across town.
Sure am glad this place is up and running again.
Thanks Doc, again.


----------



## m1west

Weather cooled down in the valley. Working a little extra to build some time to go back to the mountain. August now that only leaves me 3 months before the snow flies again up there. Marty


----------



## rugerman

Glad my invisible friends are back, I was starting to have withdrawal.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Glad my invisible friends are back, I was starting to have withdrawal.



Same here!


----------



## FrancSevin

After two days without FF, I feel lucky to have survived unharmed.. A straight diet of the crap on that "other" forum is not good for one's mental health. 

Please Doc, let's not do that again.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> After two days without FF, I feel lucky to have survived unharmed.. A straight diet of the crap on that "other" forum is not good for one's mental health.
> 
> Please Doc, let's not do that again.


Oh come on, I'm having fun over there trouncing the liberals Lol
I jump back and forth from here, there and Facebook.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> After two days without FF, I feel lucky to have survived unharmed.. A straight diet of the crap on that "other" forum is not good for one's mental health.
> 
> Please Doc, let's not do that again.



I had a chance to really stir the pot on AOL. Then got out just in time.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Oh come on, I'm having fun over there trouncing the liberals Lol
> I jump back and forth from here, there and Facebook.



Greasy potatoe chips are also fun to eat.  Just not a good diet alone.


----------



## Lenny

Up





FrancSevin said:


> After two days without FF, I feel lucky to have survived unharmed.. A straight diet of the crap on that "other" forum is not good for one's mental health.
> 
> Please Doc, let's not do that again.





Group therapy is important.


----------



## rugerman

I am a insomniac so at night I spend my time lurking on FF while FF was down I damn near wore out the tv remote looking for anything to watch, then I went to utube and watched a bunch of hunting , fishing, and gun related stuff, makes for a long night.


----------



## m1west

Went to Sacramento today and bought an old coot. ( not what your thinking ) its a small 4 wheel drive 4 wheel steering articulating UTV made in the 1960's and 70's they will go over most anything and its also amphibious. 20 hp. Kohler converted to hydrostatic drive. I am picking it up tomorrow morning. It wouldn't fit into the truck bed. Ill take some pictures tomorrow and post them. Marty


----------



## Lenny

I'm going to the gym and this afternoon I'm going about 40 miles south of here to see Senator Joni Ernst.  She wants her picture taken with some Veterans and I was invited.  I will also follow up on a video conference call two Lady Veterans and I had with Senator Ernst two months ago about women who were raped in the Military.  Most of those ladies have serious PTSD problems and are too depressed to come forward to get the help and compensation they deserve.  Together we are working on ideas to get them to come forward to get the help and compensation they deserve.  Eventually I want to step aside and let this be done by women but I'm glad to be in there as long as they need me.


----------



## nixon

Just finished getting all the parts for this piece early  ‘60s goodness ,and getting it running . . 
80CC’s ,20+ pounds empty with no bar and chain ,no clutch cover ,brake ,or anti-vibe mounts .  It is my new loaner saw ...


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Went to Sacramento today and bought an old coot. ( not what your thinking ) its a small 4 wheel drive 4 wheel steering articulating UTV made in the 1960's and 70's they will go over most anything and its also amphibious. 20 hp. Kohler converted to hydrostatic drive. I am picking it up tomorrow morning. It wouldn't fit into the truck bed. Ill take some pictures tomorrow and post them. Marty



Went and picked up the ( OLD COOT ) today


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ok...that thing is cool. 

Made it home after being on the road since the 17th. Exhausted. But true to my nature, no sooner was I done unhooking the camper that I left my wife and kids go to work emptying it while I fired up the mower to start tackling the hay field that grew while we were gone. Oh, and it's HOT outside. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rugerman

I have been watching the news about the shootings yesterday and wondering how in hell it is the NRA or the guns fault that some jackass decides to kill a bunch of innocent folks? In that way of thinking if I drive my truck into a bunch of kids on a Sunday school outing it would be Fords fault. They always want to ban the gun, a gun is a inanimate object if you lay it on a table it will sit there till it turns to rust and will never hurt a thing, but as soon as someone picks it up it can become a weapon, but the person is what turns it into a weapon.
     And when these shootings occur some politician always says that gun owners support stricter gun control, BULL they didn’t ask me I think that is a stupid idea! Rant over have a nice day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Boy, you said it there, ruger.


I worked from 11pm until 8:30 this morning.
Of course I won't sleep now being jazzed with the coffee jitters.
It's going to be a warm one.
90° something.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up at dawn's crack this morning as the house was an oven when we got home holding at 83 degrees. We had the ac off while we were gone. Thankfully it came down overnight though. After doing my morning duties of making breakfast I headed out to wash the camper to get bugs off the front. The not so fun part of traveling with a camper. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Regular work stuff most of the day then I got a chance to play with the Coot a little around here. Im taking it to the cabin later in the week where we can see what it will really do. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Trying to get back on track.
I screwed up my sleeping patterns something awful this last week.

So.. I'm resting today as much as possible.
Too hot to walk so I won't until maybe this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

So I got back from my dental cleaning, which always seems like a waste of time.
Little scrape here and there, clean, polish, done.
I'm never in the chair for very long.

There's a nice breeze kicking up, the rain is coming this way.
It's supposed to cool down the rest of the week.
Good.
I hate missing my walks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting caught up with the lawn. Did the new place yesterday. Today I hauled the push mower and trimmer to the old place and tackled it. How can a lawn grow a foot in 3 weeks? They got a few big storms while we were gone that watered down the lawns  

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bought 2 trailers this evening from different people in less than an hour this evening. A used flat deck 6.5 x 12 with 4ft removable sides. Good utility trailer for everything. And an older 12ft tent trailer in decent shape for being 30 years old. We want something with enough space for everyone to be able to haul for overnight/weekend trips and not have to haul the big camper out of it's seasonal site for just a short trip. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixon

Going to have the truck’s alignment checked ,and the tires road force balanced this morning . After that ,I’ll drop in at one of the purveyor of o.p.e. Pieces parts for a few items ,then spend a few hours butchering chains for the unsuspecting ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Bought 2 trailers this evening from different people in less than an hour this evening. A used flat deck 6.5 x 12 with 4ft removable sides. Good utility trailer for everything. And an older 12ft tent trailer in decent shape for being 30 years old. We want something with enough space for everyone to be able to haul for overnight/weekend trips and not have to haul the big camper out of it's seasonal site for just a short trip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Not much today.
The family are all happy in "Defi"
I was going to pay a visit but everyone's always so busy any more.
Maddie is starting her new special preschool the end of the month. 
Eldest Granddaughter is giving Superman fits over wanting a new car. Lol
I stay out of that one.

I was going to spend time on the "other" forum, but the couple of nimrod lefties on there are stuck so deep in the triggered Trump hate that it makes me crazy.
Especially that so-called attorney and the resident drunk.


----------



## rugerman

Just reassuring some stuff about landscaping for my wife (pros and cons of different plants etc.)  and recuperating from dialysis yesterday, tomorrow I have dialysis then a appointment with my surgeon who will hopefully remove my perm-catheter, I will be glad to have it out.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was voluntold last night that I have to play tour guide today for a group of scouts here from the UK for 10 days. So that's the plan for today. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> I was voluntold last night that I have to play tour guide today for a group of scouts here from the UK for 10 days. So that's the plan for today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Lol
Yeah! That'll be fun!


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all, when we left the Mountain yesterday it was 75 degrees when we got home in the valley 104. Over two mornings I was able to get the septic drain field trench dug. I could have done it in one day but the whole area is filled with football sized irregular rocks, also I was able to get the gravel delivered for the drain field. Next trip should finish the septic project which is a biggie checked off the list. Then back to the bathroom install and cabin remodel. The rest of the time was spent enjoying the mountain and cool weather, we even had time for a little exploring. Marty



Still a 100 outside. I'm headed back to the cabin this morning to finish the septic project and work on the bathroom as well. Also taking the newly acquired COOT. I will give a report with pictures upon my return. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

Yesterday was very stressful at work. Customers, vendors all being sassy is part of the deal but the city inspector was just a pain in the butt.  They complained about trailers and boats on our industrial parking lot. But the kicker was a four page survey about our water usage and  rainwater runoff.

 How should I know how much water runs off our property when it rains?
 The boats are there because the marinas are still under water.

 I got home last night, too exhausted to do much so I took the evening off. Completely.  I didn't touch a spade or a wheel barrow, refused to cook dinner.

 So the wife took the kids to the mall and I vegetated on the couch binge watching Blue Bloods.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finished waxing the camper this morning before bringing it to camp to set up. I went out for supper with the UK scout leaders. The kids are doing an overnight camp unsupervised. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Getting things together so we can finally go to the sailboat.  The marina re-connected the docks to land this week.  The boat is still winterized.  And in a few months will have to be winterized again unless we just don't go sailing this summer. Or what's left of it.

 We also have to go to Springdale Arkansas as our customer needed an emergency shipment delivered by Monday. Again.

 Product comes in late today and the wife and I will run it on Saturday.  Whatever happened to retirement?


----------



## pirate_girl

My middle granddaughter had sudden seizures yesterday, so I spent the night in Defiance at the hospital.
She's been given a medication and will be ok.
I'm going back tonight to check on things, then meet the kids at a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## rugerman

I wish you and yours the best ! Rugerman


----------



## tiredretired

I've been refinishing the interior on one window a day, weather permitting. Sanding down to bare wood, new stain and poly.  Today I finished #4.  

Six ton of pellets due any day now, so that will keep me busy for awhile as well.


----------



## pirate_girl

Another busy day here, then coming back to town to go to the first weekend of the county fair with my friend Andrea.

My Granddoodle is going to be ok.
When I asked her what happened to you, baby.
She said I fell down, now I have to take a pill.

Not sure if they'll want a delay with her starting pre-school this year considering the seizures and meds.


----------



## Doc

Prayers and best wishes for your granddaughter PG.   

Weather here is perfect for boating.  Low 80's, sunshine with a nice breeze.  I'll be on the water the better part of the day.  Woo Hoo.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Doc.
She's back to being a little stinker according to Ty.
I'll see her again later this afternoon.
Enjoy your day on the water.
I know it sure is a perfect day here.
Cooler and breezy.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Doc.
> She's back to being a little stinker according to Ty.
> I'll see her again later this afternoon.
> Enjoy your day on the water.
> I know it sure is a perfect day here.
> Cooler and breezy.




Glad to hear shes recovered. 

Jim


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Still a 100 outside. I'm headed back to the cabin this morning to finish the septic project and work on the bathroom as well. Also taking the newly acquired COOT. I will give a report with pictures upon my return. Marty



Well, got home from the cabin yesterday. My son and I were able to finish the septic project on the mountain this passed weekend. one major project that had to get done in the summer is done as well as my new cedar bathroom door I have been waiting for finally showed up and I got that mounted also. We played with the COOT some but came to the conclusion it needs to be geared down more for up there as there was terrain I feel it would have gone up through if it had a little more, so I will change a couple of sprockets on the next trip and give it another go. We mixed a lot of work on this trip ( moved 5 yards of rock 100 yards over steep mountain terrain with a wheel barrel along with the piping and drain fabric plus the bathroom door in 2 days ) with a little pleasure ( played with the COOT, did a little shooting and walked some of the property I haven't previously walked, I still need to explore the other 2 thirds ) I will be headed back when ever I can. Marty


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
man, that is gonna be a nice place when you finish!!  Beautiful country.   Good job!!


----------



## m1west

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> man, that is gonna be a nice place when you finish!!  Beautiful country.   Good job!!



Thanks for the kind words, it will be the work cabin for another year or two. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Have an appointment this afternoon to speak with my nursing director about my shift time.
I've been waiting to be placed on 2nd for a freaking year now.
Hopefully I'll get it.
If not, I'll take a job at the Lutheran Home.
I'm sick of being yanked around.
Then I'm planning on getting my own small apartment.
As much as I like being with Aimee, I feel there are times when I just want to be alone and have my own space, etc...


----------



## pirate_girl

^^^^^ yes!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ^^^^^ yes!



Yes you got 2nd shift????


----------



## FrancSevin

We finally got to our sailboat Sunday afternoon about 2:00. After six months afloat with no one ever on board, it was in amazing shape. Dry as a bone inside no leaks anywhere. No bugs either but then it (the entire dock complex) was floating 100 yards off shore. No musty odors or anything we had feared.

Storms had torn away the storage lockers. The ensign was shredded but still flying. Some solar lights were missing off the dock key but mostly OK.

The first mate wiped down the interior and culled the supplies of old foodstuffs. I spent two hours power washing the deck and topsides she was good as new.

Drove down to Springdale AR to the hotel and got a good night's sleep. Monday meeting with our customer went extremely well. We will be dealing direct with the main buyers at corporate which eliminates the politics when going through their vendors.

Best of all; Secured the contract without having to lower prices.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day yesterday out in the yard I spent 2 hours roughly on the tractor mowing the yard. Did some work in the garage cleaning up and organizing. It'll take a while as it became a dumping ground when we moved in a couple of months ago. I also played musical trailers moving them around the yard. Somehow I ended up with 6 trailers in the yard. 2 are dads. 2 flat deck trailers. One tent trailer and my boat trailer. 

I also went to a local shop looking to find options for a plow for my f150. So apparently because the newer f150s have an electric steering pump as well as the twin turbos, they can't handle most plows. So I asked the guy if he knows of a decent plow truck for sale as I have been looking for a while for one. It's August. Before I know it there will be snow on the ground. 

He picked up the phone and called a buddy of his who was thinking of selling one. Long story short is that I went to see it (twice) and tried it out. It will be coming home today. The box is rusty but who cares. It's a yard truck to move snow in the winter. Same truck as my old one. A 2005 f150 with the 5.4l along with a heavy duty western plow. The plow will need a little paint but the driveline is solid. 


Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Just turning the wheels a little faster to build time for another trip to the work cabin. 2-3 months before the snow flies up there, I'm already seeing the days get shorter. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the city and bought a tool box on sale. Came back and worked at organizing the tools/garage. Loaded the new to me trailer with garbage and made a trip to the dump. Painted the frame on the tent trailer we just bought. Mowed more grass. I'm beat. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Well, got home from the cabin yesterday. My son and I were able to finish the septic project on the mountain this passed weekend. one major project that had to get done in the summer is done as well as my new cedar bathroom door I have been waiting for finally showed up and I got that mounted also. We played with the COOT some but came to the conclusion it needs to be geared down more for up there as there was terrain I feel it would have gone up through if it had a little more, so I will change a couple of sprockets on the next trip and give it another go. We mixed a lot of work on this trip ( moved 5 yards of rock 100 yards over steep mountain terrain with a wheel barrel along with the piping and drain fabric plus the bathroom door in 2 days ) with a little pleasure ( played with the COOT, did a little shooting and walked some of the property I haven't previously walked, I still need to explore the other 2 thirds ) I will be headed back when ever I can. Marty



its still hot in the valley. I went and bought a toilet today and I think I'm going back to the work cabin in the morning. It will be the first time I won't have to make the 100 yard dash at 5am to the out house. Also I bought a smaller drive sprocket for the Coot to give more down low. I plan to find the spring again, hook up the water tank along with the remodel of the cabin and a little time for play. I will give a full report with pictures upon my return. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've got a busy weekend ahead. It's the fair weekend. A good ole country fair with animals circus rides Tractor races etc. It's happening at the fairgrounds right behind our  property. My wife and a few of the kids have made things to enter. So we're skipping camp. I may head out for the night.  

Meanwhile I was my usual busy self. Trip to the city in the morning to buy my lovely wife an anniversary gift. (Two days before, not after)  I remembered! 

I also gave the plow truck a paint job. Well, the plow and frame anyway. Mainly to keep it from rusting. 






Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Well, got home from the cabin yesterday. My son and I were able to finish the septic project on the mountain this passed weekend. one major project that had to get done in the summer is done as well as my new cedar bathroom door I have been waiting for finally showed up and I got that mounted also. We played with the COOT some but came to the conclusion it needs to be geared down more for up there as there was terrain I feel it would have gone up through if it had a little more, so I will change a couple of sprockets on the next trip and give it another go. We mixed a lot of work on this trip ( moved 5 yards of rock 100 yards over steep mountain terrain with a wheel barrel along with the piping and drain fabric plus the bathroom door in 2 days ) with a little pleasure ( played with the COOT, did a little shooting and walked some of the property I haven't previously walked, I still need to explore the other 2 thirds ) I will be headed back when ever I can. Marty



Hi all my wife and I just returned from another trip to the work cabin. Thursday when we arrived I installed the toilet on the flange filled it up with water and it worked perfectly. I knew the toilet would flush but I was concerned about the pitch on the drain pipe being too steep and the water leaving the package behind in the pipe, There is one 30' section in the pipe to the digestion tanks where it is 3" per foot and thats about the recommended maximum. Also got back on the bathroom installation, I was able to get the wiring finished up for the light and outlet, the plywood on the ceiling installed and was working on the wall when the neighbor I hadn't met showed up. It was perfect timing I have been looking for my spring location for the water over the last 2 trips, I saw it last year when I bought it but it was so late in the year I didn't bother hooking it up and filling the tank, this year I have been looking exactly where I knew where it was but couldn't find it. Friday I walked for 2 hours looking for it and got turned around and ended up coming off the hill a mile from where I started. I was starting the search about a 100 yards from where I should have and went the wrong direction both times I looked for it. He knew exactly where it was. It is marked very clearly now and I will fill the tank on the next trip. The neighbor has known the previous owners for many years as their families are close. he told me he has been running around up there since he was 5 years old and he is around 60. Super nice guy as was the previous owners when I met them. Very genuine nice people. The neighbor now lives in El Salvador  and returns to the mountain in the spring and leaves in October. We talked for about an hour, he gave me his gate combo and the key to his cabin said go ahead and use his property if I want and check on the place once in a while and it would be appreciated. Then gave me an old snowmobile and we exchanged contact info. I didn't get anything else done but that visit was well worth it and welcomed. Work is getting busy so I'm not sure when I can go back again. Marty


----------



## Doc

Wow Marty.  Coming right along.   Good job!!!!!!!


----------



## m1west

Doc said:


> Wow Marty.  Coming right along.   Good job!!!!!!!



Thanks Doc I have lots of plans for up there I hope I live long enough to get them all done. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Hi all my wife and I just returned from another trip to the work cabin. Thursday when we arrived I installed the toilet on the flange filled it up with water and it worked perfectly. I knew the toilet would flush but I was concerned about the pitch on the drain pipe being too steep and the water leaving the package behind in the pipe, There is one 30' section in the pipe to the digestion tanks where it is 3" per foot and thats about the recommended maximum. Also got back on the bathroom installation, I was able to get the wiring finished up for the light and outlet, the plywood on the ceiling installed and was working on the wall when the neighbor I hadn't met showed up. It was perfect timing I have been looking for my spring location for the water over the last 2 trips, I saw it last year when I bought it but it was so late in the year I didn't bother hooking it up and filling the tank, this year I have been looking exactly where I knew where it was but couldn't find it. Friday I walked for 2 hours looking for it and got turned around and ended up coming off the hill a mile from where I started. I was starting the search about a 100 yards from where I should have and went the wrong direction both times I looked for it. He knew exactly where it was. It is marked very clearly now and I will fill the tank on the next trip. The neighbor has known the previous owners for many years as their families are close. he told me he has been running around up there since he was 5 years old and he is around 60. Super nice guy as was the previous owners when I met them. Very genuine nice people. The neighbor now lives in El Salvador and returns to the mountain in the spring and leaves in October. We talked for about an hour, he gave me his gate combo and the key to his cabin said go ahead and use his property if I want and check on the place once in a while and it would be appreciated. Then gave me an old snowmobile and we exchanged contact info. I didn't get anything else done but that visit was well worth it and welcomed. Work is getting busy so I'm not sure when I can go back again. Marty


 
 I am always amazed at how friendly and generous back woods neighbors can be.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Yes you got 2nd shift????



Yes sir, I did.
It starts today.
2-10p.
Time to feel like myself again.

There are apartments right across the parking lot from the facility.
How convenient would that be?
I talked to one of the charge nurses last week.
She said she and her husband rented them before they bought their home and that they are nice.
My life sure has been a series of events these last two years.
I no longer want to live with Aimee because she's been getting to the point where she thinks I'm going to pay ALL of the rent and bills.
That isn't going to happen.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> I am always amazed at how friendly and generous back woods neighbors can be.



I agree, it must be the happy place atmosphere. When I was a boater it was the same way. The guy that was flipping everyone off on the freeway is the same guy inviting a perfect stranger on his boat for a beer when he gets out of the car and on the boat. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A semi busy day today dealing with the mess of trailers in the yard. I'm getting awful tired of shuffling trailers around. I still had dads 12ft enclosed cargo trailer in the yard along with his boat, my boat, a tent trailer, and 2 flat deck utility trailers. The newer one, so I just discovered, is in need of some springs. So it's  going to the shop on Thursday. I still had a few things in the cargo trailer so I unloaded it first thing this morning then brought it back to dad's property out of town. I picked up a new laptop as the old one was acting up, came home and did 2 hours of required online training for scouts. Then, I decided to put the side by side to use and haul some gravel around the driveway to fill in ruts that washed out during the last storm. Since I was outside,  I figured I'd load up some wood from a balsam tree that we had cut down and haul it over to split and bring to camp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Yes sir, I did.
> It starts today.
> 2-10p.
> Time to feel like myself again.



How was your first day?


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Yes sir, I did.
> It starts today.
> 2-10p.
> Time to feel like myself again.




I hope it goes well!  

I've had similar experiences where you try to do the best job possible.  Instead of rewarding you, they take advantage of you.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> How was your first day?


Very busy! But in a good way.
I was in bed by 11pm.


Lenny said:


> I hope it goes well!
> 
> I've had similar experiences where you try to do the best job possible.  Instead of rewarding you, they take advantage of you.


Thanks Lenny, I'll be just fine.


----------



## Melensdad

I was going to get a haircut.

Got to the barber shot and he is closed.  Plywood over the windows.  Says he is remodeling.  I wonder if he actually retired?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning which sucked as it was pouring rain. Stupidly I left a trailer hooked up to the truck yesterday. When I drove the golf cart down to the truck, I hit a bump and all the water trapped in the channels on the roof decided it belonged on my lap. Then I soaked the rest of my clothes while standing in the rain unhooking the trailer. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all my wife and I just returned from another trip to the work cabin. Thursday when we arrived I installed the toilet on the flange filled it up with water and it worked perfectly. I knew the toilet would flush but I was concerned about the pitch on the drain pipe being too steep and the water leaving the package behind in the pipe, There is one 30' section in the pipe to the digestion tanks where it is 3" per foot and thats about the recommended maximum. Also got back on the bathroom installation, I was able to get the wiring finished up for the light and outlet, the plywood on the ceiling installed and was working on the wall when the neighbor I hadn't met showed up. It was perfect timing I have been looking for my spring location for the water over the last 2 trips, I saw it last year when I bought it but it was so late in the year I didn't bother hooking it up and filling the tank, this year I have been looking exactly where I knew where it was but couldn't find it. Friday I walked for 2 hours looking for it and got turned around and ended up coming off the hill a mile from where I started. I was starting the search about a 100 yards from where I should have and went the wrong direction both times I looked for it. He knew exactly where it was. It is marked very clearly now and I will fill the tank on the next trip. The neighbor has known the previous owners for many years as their families are close. he told me he has been running around up there since he was 5 years old and he is around 60. Super nice guy as was the previous owners when I met them. Very genuine nice people. The neighbor now lives in El Salvador  and returns to the mountain in the spring and leaves in October. We talked for about an hour, he gave me his gate combo and the key to his cabin said go ahead and use his property if I want and check on the place once in a while and it would be appreciated. Then gave me an old snowmobile and we exchanged contact info. I didn't get anything else done but that visit was well worth it and welcomed. Work is getting busy so I'm not sure when I can go back again. Marty



Hi all I'm just doing some work on the computer and my cabin neighbor I met last weekend sent me some pictures from a trail cam at his cabin taken within the last 3 weeks. Seems being paranoid about the wild life up there is justified. Looks to be about a 300# blackie. the picture with the deer is obvious, the one he sent with the snow was taken in the spring, if you look at the bottom of the tree with the wagon wheel I see a small mountian lion. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Picked up a used brush saw and did some trimming this evening. Not much else today as it was pouring rain. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

hmmm... 

I need to find a barber.  Not a stylist.  Not a salon.  I need Floyd the Barber from the Andy Griffith Show.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I could try out the brush saw on your hair if you'd like. Lmao

Fairly busy day. I put the brush saw to work along the 400 feet of driveway to the garage. Picked up a 3/4 size pool table for the basement. Brought it home and unloaded it then brought the trailer in for some new springs. Now time for a fire on the deck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Hi All went to our younger son Tylers graduation from the police academy and after went to eat to celebrate the graduation and he starts as a deputy sheriff in 2 weeks. I took lots of pictures but can't post them because I lost my GD phone somewhere. Tomorrow will be a busy day. Marty


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> Hi All went to our younger son Tylers graduation from the police academy and after went to eat to celebrate the graduation and he starts as a deputy sheriff in 2 weeks. I took lots of pictures but can't post them because I lost my GD phone somewhere. Tomorrow will be a busy day. Marty



CONGRATULATIONS TYLER!


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi All went to our younger son Tylers graduation from the police academy and after went to eat to celebrate the graduation and he starts as a deputy sheriff in 2 weeks. I took lots of pictures but can't post them because I lost my GD phone somewhere. Tomorrow will be a busy day. Marty



I'm headed back to the auditorium where the graduation took place to look for my phone myself. Called this morning no-one turned it in and ATT said they can't locate it because it is an I-4 and does not have the app. So if I can't find it I'm buying a new phone and then spending unknown hours retrieving my whole life from the 4 corners of the earth to put back in it. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

Just got home from the motorcycle shop.  

Oil change and ordered new tires... tires arrive next week.

Going to go to the hardware store and buy some tile adhesive and a couple of new wet saw blades for my tile saw.  The lovely Mrs_Bob has a project for me.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> I'm headed back to the auditorium where the graduation took place to look for my phone myself. Called this morning no-one turned it in and ATT said they can't locate it because it is an I-4 and does not have the app. So if I can't find it I'm buying a new phone and then spending unknown hours retrieving my whole life from the 4 corners of the earth to put back in it. Marty



Hope you find it. 

Jim


----------



## m1west

jim slagle said:


> Hope you find it.
> 
> Jim



Thanks, went back no-one turned it in and they wouldn't let me look myself. They said the cleaning staff is very good and if it was there they would find it. Went and bought a new phone iPhone 8 that was the easy part. The wife has some pictures on her phone so I can still post a few from the graduation which I will do a little later. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can think of worse ways to spend a Saturday afternoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Just came in from doing some target shooting with my friend/neighbor Robert. About 9 months ago he was diagnosed with stage 3 colon cancer had 8 inches of his colon removed and chemo. 2 weeks ago he went in for a scan and a mass was seen on his throat that tested positive for cancer. He is not an old guy 53 years old. Robert has a lot on his mind right now and I hope our little shooting and BS session gave him a little reprieve from that. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

Went to a new barber shop today.

This is an old style barber.  Been around for years, never went there before.  It was good.  Not great, but good enough.  If my old barber does not re-open then I will return to this shop.  But I like my regular barber better.  Less crowded too.

Also started a new tile project.  

About 6 months ago we flew out to Pasadena, CA and met with an artist that works in custom tile.  My wife had been trading emails and phone calls with the artist for a month or two prior to our visit.  We worked things out for a finalized design and ordered half pallet of custom tile.  

Today I started the install.  It is all going on our fireplace wall in our living room.  The tile is actually fairly easy to work with.  Its a thick quarry tile, which is fairly soft, so fairly easy to cut.  The glaze is a mottled green color scheme from almost mint to a moss green with underlying tan and grey.  We opted for mostly field tiles that have no adornment on them because an intricate design could overwhelm the room.  It will be 12' tall roughly 7.5' wide.  The bottom 2' of it will be a bit over 9' wide.  The tiles are framed by custom milled poplar and there is a simple ivy design that will 'wrap' some of the vertical poplar pieces above the firebox.

Its going to take a while for me to finish.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Thanks, went back no-one turned it in and they wouldn't let me look myself. They said the cleaning staff is very good and if it was there they would find it. Went and bought a new phone iPhone 8 that was the easy part. The wife has some pictures on her phone so I can still post a few from the graduation which I will do a little later. Marty



The only picture on the wife's phone with Tyler in it. She took the video and I took the pictures and the videos are to long to load. I may see if I can get screen shots and post them. Marty


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> The only picture on the wife's phone with Tyler in it. She took the video and I took the pictures and the videos are to long to load. I may see if I can get screen shots and post them. Marty



Hi all we had another little family get together today as my daughter was out of town and unable to attend Tyler's graduation. We just went down town locally.
starting from the right to left.
Tyler- son
Martin -son
Jessica-daughter
Charlie-son in law
Charolette-grand daughter in the basket
Wei wife
Im the old f**ker standing in back of my wife. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice crew m1!

I enjoyed my day off having dinner at my sons place.
His girlfriend made a really good chicken and stuffing dish and corn on the cob.
We were going to have a fire and make s'mores,  but the grandies were tired and grumpy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working today.
It's supposed to rain like heck ALL day.
That's about it.


----------



## m1west

Just came back from the shop. I got down there earlier before it got hot and welded up the pieces I cut for a new cabin security door and door frame. Next go will be some cross bars in the door, door skin, hinges, handle and a protected lock. Then paint and install on cabin. I have to get this on before continuing with my remodel modification adding the open porch to the cabin living space. Im going to eat my main meal for the day the go into Stockton  and get some supplies needed in the field tomorrow also pick up the shower for the cabin that just came in. Marty


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Went to a new barber shop today.
> 
> This is an old style barber.  Been around for years, never went there before.  It was good.  Not great, but good enough.  If my old barber does not re-open then I will return to this shop.  But I like my regular barber better.  Less crowded too.
> 
> Also started a new tile project.
> 
> About 6 months ago we flew out to Pasadena, CA and met with an artist that works in custom tile.  My wife had been trading emails and phone calls with the artist for a month or two prior to our visit.  We worked things out for a finalized design and ordered half pallet of custom tile.
> 
> Today I started the install.  It is all going on our fireplace wall in our living room.  The tile is actually fairly easy to work with.  Its a thick quarry tile, which is fairly soft, so fairly easy to cut.  The glaze is a mottled green color scheme from almost mint to a moss green with underlying tan and grey.  We opted for mostly field tiles that have no adornment on them because an intricate design could overwhelm the room.  It will be 12' tall roughly 7.5' wide.  The bottom 2' of it will be a bit over 9' wide.  The tiles are framed by custom milled poplar and there is a simple ivy design that will 'wrap' some of the vertical poplar pieces above the firebox.
> 
> Its going to take a while for me to finish.



Pictures of the progress?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packed up and headed home from camp in the rain. I had hauled the boat out yesterday and had it ready to bring home. 

Got home. Unhooked the boat then went to town to pick up the new flat deck trailer. I had new springs and shackles installed. 

Getting a quote for a school bus shelter to be built for the end of the driveway. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

More tile on the fireplace today.  But I'm done for now.  I'm to the upper wood, the next course will need cuts.  Good excuse to quit now.

I may put up more this evening.  

In and out of the garage, where the pattern is laid out on the floor.  Then up and down the ladder.  My arthritis is taking a beating.  Easier for me 'recover' if I work a bit, then rest, then work, then rest ... rather than trying to work in longer stretches with few/no breaks.

I figure at this point I am about 1/3rd done.  But I did the easy stuff first.  There will be a LOT of tile cutting in my future.  And the repairs around the firebox have to be done.  There was marble surrounding the firebox; that is all in the trash can now.  

Not sure when I will get this finished, we are going out of town on Thursday and will be gone for 9 days.  So its going to sit, unfinished for a while.

At some point I will probably start a new thread and post all the photos up in one of the projects forums here on FF.  This tile is much more 'period appropriate' for the house.  While many think its a modern home, it was actually designed in 1912 (_but not built until 1995_) in Frank Lloyd Wright's studio by architect Walter Burley Griffin in the "Prairie Style" of architecture.  Griffen moved to Australia later and ended up becoming the most famous architect in that nation.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> More tile on the fireplace today. But I'm done for now. I'm to the upper wood, the next course will need cuts. Good excuse to quit now.
> 
> I may put up more this evening.
> 
> In and out of the garage, where the pattern is laid out on the floor. Then up and down the ladder. My arthritis is taking a beating. Easier for me 'recover' if I work a bit, then rest, then work, then rest ... rather than trying to work in longer stretches with few/no breaks.
> 
> I figure at this point I am about 1/3rd done. But I did the easy stuff first. There will be a LOT of tile cutting in my future. And the repairs around the firebox have to be done. There was marble surrounding the firebox; that is all in the trash can now.
> 
> Not sure when I will get this finished, we are going out of town on Thursday and will be gone for 9 days. So its going to sit, unfinished for a while.
> 
> At some point I will probably start a new thread and post all the photos up in one of the projects forums here on FF. This tile is much more 'period appropriate' for the house. While many think its a modern home, it was actually designed in 1912 (_but not built until 1995_) in Frank Lloyd Wright's studio by architect Walter Burley Griffin in the "Prairie Style" of architecture. Griffen moved to Australia later and ended up becoming the most famous architect in that nation.


Looks nice so far.

I took two years to do a master bathroom. It was gut to the studs and replaced everything. But the tile was an intricate design using subway tiles with black piping inlays and took over a year.

Take your time 'cause you will have to look at any shortcuts forever.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That will look nice. I'm glad our new place had the fireplace all done. It's a two sided gas fireplace. Our room is on the other side with a nice dark wood mantle. The mantle in the living room is 12x12 slate tiles. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Trying not to get arrested.

I'm meeting with a customer, former strategic partner, on Tuesday to iron out our differences. He tried to steal my part of the business I brought him several years ago. He prints it, I wrap it. He bought a wrapping line to cut me out.

For years I had suggested we put machines in his place. He complained he didn't know our business and would have none of it. He lied.

To us and to our customer.

Our customer found out and was pissed. So, now he has to mend the bridge he burned. I just want to reach down his throat and pull out his heart. But the boss says "be professional." 

If you don't hear from me tomorrow night, you'll know it did not go well and I disobeyed orders.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> More tile on the fireplace today.  But I'm done for now.  I'm to the upper wood, the next course will need cuts.  Good excuse to quit now.
> 
> I may put up more this evening.
> 
> In and out of the garage, where the pattern is laid out on the floor.  Then up and down the ladder.  My arthritis is taking a beating.  Easier for me 'recover' if I work a bit, then rest, then work, then rest ... rather than trying to work in longer stretches with few/no breaks.
> 
> I figure at this point I am about 1/3rd done.  But I did the easy stuff first.  There will be a LOT of tile cutting in my future.  And the repairs around the firebox have to be done.  There was marble surrounding the firebox; that is all in the trash can now.
> 
> Not sure when I will get this finished, we are going out of town on Thursday and will be gone for 9 days.  So its going to sit, unfinished for a while.
> 
> At some point I will probably start a new thread and post all the photos up in one of the projects forums here on FF.  This tile is much more 'period appropriate' for the house.  While many think its a modern home, it was actually designed in 1912 (_but not built until 1995_) in Frank Lloyd Wright's studio by architect Walter Burley Griffin in the "Prairie Style" of architecture.  Griffen moved to Australia later and ended up becoming the most famous architect in that nation.



Looking good


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a pretty good shift yesterday, came home last night and was ready to hit the hay right away.

We got an admission during the morning.
Turns out he was one of my guys on 200 wing.
I walked in his room during first med pass.
He is (was) a very famous radio host, then television newsman for years, both in Ohio and I believe he said lower Michigan back in the day.
His family decorated a corner of his room with his retro microphones with CBS and NBC on them.
There was another tallish one, but I can't remember what it said.
Talking to him was interesting.
He's still got that voice.


Right back at it again today.


----------



## 300 H and H

Today is the last day for my horse. She is 27 years old, and has a terminal condition, in her left front leg. The Veterinarian will be here at 10:00 for her. I have a grave dug already..

Then moving corn to market. It will be a sad day indeed..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> Today is the last day for my horse. She is 27 years old, and has a terminal condition, in her left front leg. The Veterinarian will be here at 10:00 for her. I have a grave dug already..
> 
> Then moving corn to market. It will be a sad day indeed..
> 
> Regards, Kirk


Awww, hugs Kirk.


----------



## Doc

Ahhh sorry Kirk.


----------



## FrancSevin

Horses become family.  Not_ like_ family, but family.

 Sorry for your loss Kirk.


----------



## Melensdad

Needed some routine blood tests done.  My doctor has an office on the other side of town.  Also has one on the other side of the county.  I rode my wife's motorcycle to the other side of the county ... conveniently had to pass by the cigar lounge on my way home so I stopped off to hang with the regulars after my blood tests.

I have not set any tile today.  But I am working on the layout for some of the areas that need lots of tile cutting.  I want to set up a production line for cutting some of the repetitive cuts.  Planning takes longer than cutting and installing.  But planning makes it go much smoother with lots less swearing.





300 H and H said:


> Today is the last day for my horse. She is 27 years old, and has a terminal condition, in her left front leg. The Veterinarian will be here at 10:00 for her. I have a grave dug already..
> 
> Then moving corn to market. It will be a sad day indeed..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Very sorry for the loss.  I know that some people say pets are not family but, in real terms, horses, dogs, cats, rabbits, etc all become loving and loved members of the family.  I hope tomorrow is a better day for you and your family.


----------



## FrancSevin

Our meeting with the cheating Vendor/Strategic partner ended well. No blood, no bodies to bury just sincere apology. Seems they got called to the principle's office and told to fix it.


Bottom line,,,; The owner of the chicken processing company came to my plant in his corporate jet. Standing on the Tarmac at midnight, with his jet engines warming up, he made a deal and a promise. He shook my hand on it over eight years ago. We have never seen a PO, just his handshake. They violated that trust.  His trust.  He fixed it.

How often, in big business, do you see that?


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> ...
> 
> How often, in big business, do you see that?



That is the RIGHT way to do business.  It is fairly rare but not unheard of.  It is also awesome that you built that relationship and trust and he upheld it.


----------



## FrancSevin

The man and his twin brother are generation four of a family that built the business from a produce stand in the 1920's.  About 35 years old, he is not your typical rich kid. If you were to meet him or his brother, or just about any of his managers, you would not believe how well off they are.

 They work
 They are honest
 Completely fair minded
 Their word is golden.

 …..take it to the bank.

 My wife and I feel blessed and honored to count them as friends.


----------



## m1west

300 H and H said:


> Today is the last day for my horse. She is 27 years old, and has a terminal condition, in her left front leg. The Veterinarian will be here at 10:00 for her. I have a grave dug already..
> 
> Then moving corn to market. It will be a sad day indeed..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



My condolence, 2018 I dug 3 dog graves it almost killed me and I didn't have them for 27 years. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry about the horse. I can only imagine the pain of losing it. 27 years is an awful long time. 

I puttered around outside between rain showers. Somehow managed to get the lawn done while waiting for friends to come visit this afternoon. The skies finally decided to open up as I was finishing up piling brush into a trailer behind the atv. I brought the Polaris home from camp the other day as it hadn't been used since last fall. I decided it would be better served at home being used around the yard. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 300 H and H

Thanks all for the kind words. 

It was time for the horse to go, a blessing really.

The Doc did a post mortem on the left hoof, and found a large tumor that had eroded the bone above the hoof, and it was broken. The tumor was most likely a type of Cancer. He has seen it in horses before, but not down above the hoof..

Teka thought she was a dog. For several years we let her have the run of our large yard.  It got to the point that at dusk, she would put herself in her hard pen for the night. First time she did that, I looked for her around 30 minutes before the wife asked if I had looked in her pen. One shine of the flash light and two eyes lit up lol... At her age they really do get smart. She used to go out by the Lincoln high way in front of the house and watch cars go by. I think she was just baiting them, as they slowed down to see her... she was saying hey there, look no fence!!! 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Got a meeting this afternoon at a local college to sit in on and experience a course on Dementia Live.

The exercise involves wearing goggles, headphones with music and noise, gloves and performing simple tasks per the instructor in order to feel what it's like to be in-stage.
I've been told it's a very enlightening/often frightening experience.
We shall see.
I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Lollie,
just hang in there and you will experience what is like to be a Dem. Lib.  Have a goodun!!!


----------



## m1west

Hi All Im headed out to the field, should get back around noon then I have some paper work and get ready to go to the cabin. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

That was really something!
Lots of people attended from various healthcare facilities around the area.
I was placed in goggles that gave tunnel vision through foggy lenses.

The headphones had music and traffic noises, beeps and buzzes through one side and what sounded like 4 people talking at once in the other.

We wore food service gloves under thickish work gloves.

At the door of the room we were to enter, the instructor gave us 5 tasks to perform.
We were told when we felt a tap on the back to begin.
All I remember hearing was something about "change purse with 37 cents and hang the shirt on the green hanger".
I found the change purse, got frustrated and felt like a lost child.

So I stood in a corner quietly waiting for it to be over, vaguely being able to see the others in my group.
It felt humiliating, frightening and frustrating.
It absolutely gave me a renewed respect for those under my care.

It covered every aspect of memory loss, sight, hearing, touch and cognitive ability.
And perhaps a hint of what I myself may be like, should I ever get dementia.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> That was really something!
> 
> 
> And perhaps a hint of what I myself may be like, should I ever get dementia.




That's good information.  Thanks for sharing.  

I'm not a professional; just a Veteran helping and sharing information with other Veterans.  The opinion around here is that psycholigists aren't helping people out as much as they should.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's good info pg. 

I slept like crap. Last time I saw the clock was 2:30am. I had physio then the second oldest had a dentist appointment. I took him to buy shoes for school then came home and built a number sign for the end of the driveway out of some of the wood left laying by the garage. This week we are building a school bus shelter for the kids. They start catching the bus at 7am on the fourth. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

up at 4:30 getting ready for the cabin trip. I will give a full report with pictures upon my return. Marty


----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> This week we are building a school bus shelter for the kids. They start catching the bus at 7am on the fourth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



That's nice!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lenny said:


> That's nice!


This is what it will look like but with a bigger window.  It's for protection from the rain snow and -30 weather in the winter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross 650

Looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I work today, off tomorrow - then work the weekend.
There is an apartment complex right next to where I work.
Literally right across the parking lot!

I had noticed them last year when I first hired in, thinking they were senior living apartments, because they involve the same name (name of the street actually) they are on. Duh! Lol

Anyway, lo and behold I made a call this morning asking about availability.
The very nice woman who is one of the building managers told me they have a single bedroom unit that will be ready to rent soon.
I almost screamed with joy.
She said what they normally do is go in and clean thoroughly, she said it's going to need a fresh coat of paint in the livingroom as the guy smoked.
After that, I can put down my security deposit, pay the first months rent, get the utilities put it my name, then go!
Being right there next to my job couldn't be more convenient.
So now I just wait until it's ready.
I've been praying for this for months.
Truly, I think I was meant to live alone.
It's not that I don't love being with family, but I'm a my -own -space person fo sho!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good stuff lollie. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

NorthernRedneck said:


> This is what it will look like but with a bigger window.  It's for protection from the rain snow and -30 weather in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



I'd consider more overhang above the window and door. There may be times it will be warm enough but  they'll need a rain shelter. More overhang would allow them to open door and the window for decent ventilation and still be out of the rain.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's the plan. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to chill today after I get in some retail therapy.
The weather is perfect.
Walks x3 I think.
Life is goooood.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working this afternoon.
Been talking to tow boy son.
He's jonesin to go to wherever.. the Carolinas if the hurricane leaves it's mark.
Last time he was away for a month and 11 days.


----------



## FrancSevin

Today is the day we finally get to move our new 40 foot park model RV to the lake.  I have to break it down from where we set it at work and hook up to the One ton Dodge.


 Cathy and Reby ( our granddaughter) will be shopping for bed sheets, cook wares, plates and other supplies to pack it up.  By tonight we should be ready to haul it the 240 miles to the lake.


 Most people are enjoying the labor day weekend as the last blowout of summer. We are just now able to set up for it. The Sailboat is ready and the RV will cost less than hotel rooms for the kids. Hopefully we will have some weather and time to enjoy things this fall.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Halloween at camp today. The kids are all dressed up going trailer to trailer collecting treats. We do it every labor day. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny

I'm going about 160 miles north of here to Lake Okoboji, Iowa.  One brother lives there and the other one and I are going to meet there.  We'll be boating about four lakes, which are linked together.  It will be fun.


----------



## Melensdad

In n Out Burger for dinner and a visit to the dog park with Nelson


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Came into the city from camp to pick up my son from the airport. He's been out in Saskatchewan for a month with his mother (who I have a few choice words for but I'll be nice).  She f'd off out west when he was 6 and now is trying to pretend she deserves mother of the year award. He's 15 now. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I've got today off, so that means getting to Defi to see the kids and grandies.
Not much else planned.
I'll make a big lasagna for dinner this eve.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading home from camp this morning. Then working on getting the kids organized for school on Wednesday. My wife has been off work since April. She goes back in November. It's a parental leave from work she's entitled to as we're in the process of adopting our 12 year old foster daughter. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Hi all we arrived at the cabin around 1pm on Thursday after unloading and setting up we hooked up the spring to the water tank. It hasn't been hooked up for several years so we had to hack our way in clearing as we went. It is very spooky in there very dense trees and vegetation, the perfect place to bump into the local wild life. When we got to it it was silted in and the plastic cover had broken with debris, we got that cleaned up and inserted the first pipe section and waited for it to clear up then pieced several pieces od 1-1/2" PVC together before reaching the ABS that is buried goes under the road and about 1000' to the water tank. While waiting for the water to make it from the spring to the tank I changed the drive sprocket on the Coot from a 15-t to a 10-t made a big difference in climbing ability. After the water was coming from the pipe at the tank and cleared up I connected it and opened the overflow valve, it took about 5 hours to fill the 1500 gallon tank and overflow, thats 5 gallons a minute at the end of the summer. Next I verified the valve under the cabin was off as I am working on the plumbing . The pipe from the tank also has a bypass drain valve so I let that run for a few minutes to clear any debris at the bottom then opened the valve, there are yard spickets so I tested and found great water pressure as good or better than home. On Friday I was able to get the plywood on the bath exterior wall now it is a room went to lunch came back and played with the Coot the rest of the day. Saturday I installed the plumbing for the sink and unpacked the shower and made a list of material for the installation, after lunch we did some shooting, the Winchester 1886, and AK47 The Winchester is more fun to shoot the AK more fun to clean. The side benefit to losing my iPhone 4 is I now have an iPhone 8 with a built in hot spot. I can now use the laptop and watch streaming movies at the cabin which saves a lot of battery not using a video player. Also measured up plans for a stainless cover and screen basket for the spring head. All in all a fun productive trip. Marty


----------



## Ross 650

Looking mighty good Marty!!  Keep up the GOOD work!!!! Have a goodun!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're either really cruel or really clever. No sure which yet. 

School starts tomorrow for the kiddies. This morning we had the alarm set for 6am. We did a practice run. Everyone up dressed and fed as if they were going to school. The first one leaves at 7am. Followed by 3 at 7:20 am. And one at 7:40. Last year, they all got up at 7AM. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I was up early browsing local home furnishing stores in the area.
There's George's, Ashley and an Amish one.
I'm going to furnish my apartment a little at a time in the coming week.
This coming weekend 2 of my girlfriends from Delphos are coming up for dinner and to see my progress.
God it's going to be nice being ALONE again.
Have I stressed that enough? Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

Labor day weekend was both a bust and a boom for us.  We got the new Park model rolling downI-44 and all went well.  That brute was a heavy load for the one ton Dodge.  I gotta say it was the fist load I ever hooked that made the truck look small.

 Brakes worked well on the trailer and it mostly followed well.  No incidents all the way to the lake. But then

 Our spot at the lake RV park was going to be  a hard fit at anytime.  But , Labor day had the RV park full of campers, cars, boats, and kids.  I tried several approaches but one got me pretty jammed up.  I had to backup hill in a tight spot.  Cooked the clutch.

 I let it cool a few minutes but no "I" was in the way.  So, I started her up and got out on the main road.  That's when all hell broke loose. Going up a hill to a turn around spot, The clutch blew. Engine stalled.  I had no brakes with a dead engine but the Park Brake. In a matter of about five seconds the trailer pulled be backwards and headed for the ditch.  I managed to free the tranny and start the engine, park brake on hard and now trailer brakes working, I stopped at the edge of the ravine. Just.

 First vehicle over the hill was a youngster in a one ton Dodge who promised to go get a two chain and be back.  Second vehicle was the park ranger. Then the State police.

 And then the wife in the chase car.  She went back to town where she had signal and contacted our insurance for a tow road service

 45 minutes later some friends of the first kid  came by with a 4500 Dodge flatbed that had four wheel drive.  He hooked up and was able to pull me out and to a side road not 100 yards from where I had stalled.  It was in the State Park.

 Later she came back and found a spot in the park for the trailer so we had it towed there and my truck into town.


 By nightfall the unit was setup, AC working and the beer Ice Cold. 


 What a day.  No property loss, no one hurt (but my pride) and in the process I met a bunch of really nice people.


----------



## Melensdad

Today we are going to the "Winchester Mystery House" for a couple tours.  It's the bizarre house built originally as the Winchester mansion but the widow believed the was being haunted by the ghosts of people killed by the rifles and had carpenters working 24/7 adding rooms, installing doors, building staircases to create a maze of rooms so the ghosts couldn't find her.

Looking forward to this house tour.  We also signed up for a second, more in depth tour that visits parts of the house that were previously unavailable to the public and includes some behind the scenes insights, etc.  So making a full day of it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dayum. That was some adventure. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

What am doing today, thats a good question. I don't know weather to put it here or rants and raves. It started off by one of my employees calling in at 5am then informing me he went home early Thursday and didn't work Friday because he didn't feel good. So somehow now I'm a week behind on a job that I thought would be finished by the end of this week and now its not. That doesn't effect anything else right?? WRONG. I hope everyone else is having a better day than me. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Things went a little sideways last week with the guy I had hired to build the bus shelter for the kids. After a few threats to inform the police of certain things about him, it got sorted out (I hope anyways).  So I made a trip to home depot to pick up materials. Construction happens tomorrow with or without him. If he doesn't show up then I will be going to the police. 

Side note....I had already given him a deposit for materials last week which he claims his girlfriend took and f'd off. So he never picked up materials and didn't show up on Friday like he was supposed to. Only after threatening to go to the police did he agree to come build it for free to make up for the materials that weren't purchased. I have a good solid paper trail to back me up. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Things went a little sideways last week with the guy I had hired to build the bus shelter for the kids. After a few threats to inform the police of certain things about him, it got sorted out (I hope anyways).  So I made a trip to home depot to pick up materials. Construction happens tomorrow with or without him. If he doesn't show up then I will be going to the police.
> 
> Side note....I had already given him a deposit for materials last week which he claims his girlfriend took and f'd off. So he never picked up materials and didn't show up on Friday like he was supposed to. Only after threatening to go to the police did he agree to come build it for free to make up for the materials that weren't purchased. I have a good solid paper trail to back me up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


You were suppose to have a better day than me yesterday, hope you get it today. Marty


----------



## m1west

Today is a clean slate, Have an appointment with a new customer at 9am gotta be better than yesterday. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

m1west said:


> You were suppose to have a better day than me yesterday, hope you get it today. Marty


I did have a better day today. The guy showed up. The shelter is built. We ran out of materials so that is tomorrow's job. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm exhausted from working long hours, but it's what I wanted.

However I have today off and have a ton of things to get done (or try to).

Finally our Maddie got the ok to start her preschool.


----------



## waybomb

Going to Chicago area to visit mom.
And then to the Polish deli for some krakoska, kabanos, double smoked bacon, etc.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> I did have a better day today. The guy showed up. The shelter is built. We ran out of materials so that is tomorrow's job.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I finished off the shelter today after a trip to town for supplies. Installed a motion sensor solar light inside with separate solar panel. So when it's dark in the morning, the kids walk down the driveway and when they open the door, they have instant light while they wait. It still needs paint but the core is there. 

When I went out earlier I found a trespasser in the yard stealing my apples. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Hi all, what a week, early in the spring the last time I drove my old dodge 4X4 to the mountain. There is about a month in the fall and a month or so in the spring where the 2x won't do it. On the way there it started popping thru the carburetor but no noises so I went on to the cabin. While there found the offending cylinder and had to pull the plug wire  to stop the popping and made it home. As it came on suddenly I was hoping for a broken or weak valve spring. This morning I didn't have to go to the field early so I pulled the valve cover. What I found was a flat cam lobe on #7 and a bent push rod sticking thru the rocker arm on #3. I think there is probably a lot of metal in the motor.  I have decided to upgrade to the 360 magnum= Roller cam, better heads and more power. every thing from the old motor fits except the intake manifold and the flywheel due to they are externally balanced. I found a used motor locally with 70k for $700.00 still in the wrecked truck running.So it won't be to painful except its just one more thing I have to get done before the snow flies. Marty


----------



## 300 H and H

Today I will play airplane mechanic...

A friend who I fly a lot with crashed his Piper into a corn field in the dark the other night. The engine quit, and he landed short an airport by a mile.. Today we go with trucks and trailers and fetch it back to the hanger. Wing removal will be the hardest part. Plan A is to play nice, and use wrench's to remove the wings. Plan B is a bit more harsh as it involves a generator set and a couple of Saws All's...

Hope we are home before dark...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

300 H and H said:


> Today I will play airplane mechanic...
> 
> A friend who I fly a lot with crashed his Piper into a corn field in the dark the other night. The engine quit, and he landed short an airport by a mile.. Today we go with trucks and trailers and fetch it back to the hanger. Wing removal will be the hardest part. Plan A is to play nice, and use wrench's to remove the wings. Plan B is a bit more harsh as it involves a generator set and a couple of Saws All's...
> 
> Hope we are home before dark...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



I hope plan A works. 

Jim


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> Today I will play airplane mechanic...
> 
> A friend who I fly a lot with crashed his Piper into a corn field in the dark the other night. The engine quit, and he landed short an airport by a mile.. Today we go with trucks and trailers and fetch it back to the hanger. Wing removal will be the hardest part. Plan A is to play nice, and use wrench's to remove the wings. Plan B is a bit more harsh as it involves a generator set and a couple of Saws All's...
> 
> Hope we are home before dark...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Good luck!


----------



## 300 H and H

I wish I could say plan A worked. It would have required removing the interior of the plane, and with the top of the cabin mushed in... The plane was upside down, and on a small hillside to boot. Flipping it over with a big skid steer did the roof on the cabin no good at all either. Both wings had visible damage, and so we put the wrenches away, and got the saws out.

It is sitting on my back yard on the trailer tonight, we unload it in the morning..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## m1west

300 H and H said:


> I wish I could say plan A worked. It would have required removing the interior of the plane, and with the top of the cabin mushed in... The plane was upside down, and on a small hillside to boot. Flipping it over with a big skid steer did the roof on the cabin no good at all either. Both wings had visible damage, and so we put the wrenches away, and got the saws out.
> 
> It is sitting on my back yard on the trailer tonight, we unload it in the morning..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Suddenly my shitty week don't seem so bad. At least no-one was hurt right? Im Sorry for your buddy . Marty


----------



## 300 H and H

m1west said:


> Suddenly my shitty week don't seem so bad. At least no-one was hurt right? Im Sorry for your buddy . Marty



Indeed, any time a piolet is forced to ditch, Especially in the dark, and walks away, it is indeed a very good day!!!

This guy drives semi for me at harvest, and tractors in the spring. I have a vested interest in his living a few more years lol....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

It's going to be a busy afternoon here.
I've got furniture to order hopefully to be delivered on the dates arranged.
My friends Tonda and Angie are going to be here so we can shop for bathroom accessories.
Then I'll treat them to Chinese for dinner.
It's all coming together, slow but sure.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> It's going to be a busy afternoon here.
> I've got furniture to order hopefully to be delivered on the dates arranged.
> My friends Tonda and Angie are going to be here so we can shop for bathroom accessories.
> Then I'll treat them to Chinese for dinner.
> It's all coming together, slow but sure.




 At least, for what we know of it, your life has been,,,: l interesting.  Glad to hear it is coming together for you.
 Bon chaunce!


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> At least, for what we know of it, your life has been,,,: l interesting.  Glad to hear it is coming together for you.
> Bon chaunce!


Thanks, Franc.
This is what happens when you agree with everyone else's plans but your own.

I plan to retire where I'm planted.
Close enough to family, far enough away to suit me.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks, Franc.
> This is what happens _*when you agree with everyone else's plans but your own.
> *_
> I plan to retire where I'm planted.
> Close enough to family, far enough away to suit me.



 Uhmm,,,;  Now I know what my problem has been in life.

 It is why we have FIVE cats and a dog.

 It is why I making two house payments and the rent on an apartment.

 It is why I don't have a house on my Ozark place.

 It is why my son has a new girlfriend, and a new life, and I am stuck raising his kids.

 All I can say is everyone else seems happy with the arrangements.  At least I have that.


----------



## m1west

Hello all I had to go to the field this morning, still trying to get my late job back on track. After that I went and washed the outside of the boat as I have someone interested it. Took 3 hours I have another day this week sometime to clean the helm and inside. The rest of the day I'm going to do nothing. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Uhmm,,,;  Now I know what my problem has been in life.
> 
> It is why we have FIVE cats and a dog.
> 
> It is why I making two house payments and the rent on an apartment.
> 
> It is why I don't have a house on my Ozark place.
> 
> It is why my son has a new girlfriend, and a new life, and I am stuck raising his kids.
> 
> All I can say is everyone else seems happy with the arrangements.  At least I have that.



I drew the line at raising my grandkids 2 years ago.
I've now drawn it at many things.

When did I ever stop putting myself first up until now?
Supposedly that is selfish behaviour.
Well call me selfish then.

Had a nice time with the gals.
It's just what the doctor ordered.
They know how to slap me awake.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I took my oldest boy for a 20 mile ride in the side by side at camp this afternoon. We also cut a face cord of wood earlier for the campsite. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

I think I am going to work on getting the old motor in my 4X4 disconnected and ready for removal. if everything goes right it will be running again in October just in time. Marty


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> I think I am going to work on getting the old motor in my 4X4 disconnected and ready for removal. if everything goes right it will be running again in October just in time. Marty


Hi all just came in from prepping my old motor for removal. Everything is ready except removing the hood. Tomorrow I pick up the new engine and plan to remove a main bearing cap and a rod cap to inspect bearings. Then swap the cam from the 114 degree computer cam to a 110 lobe center 223 degrees @ .050 with .498 lift being custom ground by comp cams that should bump power up considerably in the 800 rpm- 5000 rpm range. Idle will be choppy but its a 4 speed so who cares. Then an Edelbrock  RPM air gap topped with a 600 cfm carburetor for good throttle response And a 8 quart pan. When that is done I can swap it in in a day. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

Sounds like a good plan.
 With the exception of my 2006 Crossfire, I haven't done motor work in decades.  I don't have the time and the wife doesn't have the patience.

 Best of luck with your endeavors.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I drew the line at raising my grandkids 2 years ago.
> I've now drawn it at many things.
> 
> When did I ever stop putting myself first up until now?
> Supposedly that is selfish behaviour.
> Well call me selfish then.
> 
> Had a nice time with the gals.
> It's just what the doctor ordered.
> They know how to slap me awake.




I wish I had.

We were just the two of us setting out on a new chapter, centered on just each other. Like newlyweds ya know.

Lasted about a month.

In the hopes of a regenerated love life, I couldn't say no when it started. By the time we got the kids and the pets and diverted all our emotions, energies and funds to that, the love life got nixed. 

So here I am typing about it at after Two A.M. in the morning.

I'm not happy about it. Can you tell?


----------



## nixon

Good morning ! Today is fix a couple of Stihl ms290’s day . One has a fried P&c due to bad gas and trying to lean the carb out to gain the last rpm out of it . The other ate the starter rope ,had bad gas in it ,and the previous owner thought running used motor oil in it was a good idea ... Both need a carb kit as well .
 Saw#1:


----------



## nixon

Saw#2 :


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ah the fun of small engines. I'm planning on messing with both of mine. I had a 36cc poulan with a 16" chain. It was alright for basic small stuff but bogged down under a bigger load. My wife bought me a new 42cc poulan. I know....they are cheap disposable chainsaws. After about 2 tanks of gas through it, it began bogging down on high idle as soon as the throttle is applied. Easy  fix. Just turn the high idle screw out a quarter turn. Except that the screws are a 21 tooth spline that need a special tool. I ordered one in which arrived last week. I turned it out a touch and it runs fine. Today I'm tackling the old one to give it the same treatment. This way I'll have one both at home and at camp. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all just came in from prepping my old motor for removal. Everything is ready except removing the hood. Tomorrow I pick up the new engine and plan to remove a main bearing cap and a rod cap to inspect bearings. Then swap the cam from the 114 degree computer cam to a 110 lobe center 223 degrees @ .050 with .498 lift being custom ground by comp cams that should bump power up considerably in the 800 rpm- 5000 rpm range. Idle will be choppy but its a 4 speed so who cares. Then an Edelbrock  RPM air gap topped with a 600 cfm carburetor for good throttle response And a 8 quart pan. When that is done I can swap it in in a day. Marty



Tis is paperwork Monday until around 10am then I am going to pick up the motor for the truck and if I have time I will crack it open for a look inside before I commit to putting it in the truck. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Ah the fun of small engines. I'm planning on messing with both of mine. I had a 36cc poulan with a 16" chain. It was alright for basic small stuff but bogged down under a bigger load. My wife bought me a new 42cc poulan. I know....they are cheap disposable chainsaws. After about 2 tanks of gas through it, it began bogging down on high idle as soon as the throttle is applied. Easy  fix. Just turn the high idle screw out a quarter turn. Except that the screws are a 21 tooth spline that need a special tool. I ordered one in which arrived last week. I turned it out a touch and it runs fine. Today I'm tackling the old one to give it the same treatment. This way I'll have one both at home and at camp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I wish I had.
> 
> We were just the two of us setting out on a new chapter, centered on just each other. Like newlyweds ya know.
> 
> Lasted about a month.
> 
> In the hopes of a regenerated love life, I couldn't say no when it started. By the time we got the kids and the pets and diverted all our emotions, energies and funds to that, the love life got nixed.
> 
> So here I am typing about it at after Two A.M. in the morning.
> 
> I'm not happy about it. Can you tell?



Yes, I can tell.
My problem this time isn't grandchildren.
It's more that my DIL Aimee was misusing the money I was giving her for us to go half on rent, utilities etc.
So.. last month I was stuck with it.
My son Ty told me to get the hell out of there and find your own place.
I did.
I should be in my OWN apartment after the 15th as they are repainting, installing new carpet in the livingroom.
This is it.
No more living with family and friends.
It's a tiny place on a cul de sac.
Right across from where I work.
God answered my prayers perfectly.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I took a drive to the city this morning for a few things. Came home. Fixed the brakes on the atv. Painted the bus shelter. 

Scouts started tonight. We went on a 2 hour nature hike. We lost 4 scouts from last year but gained 4 new ones. It was a pretty intense hike first climbing a ski hill then onto some cliffs overlooking the city. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Working my butt off again today.
As long as the dollahs keep adding up, I'm not complaining lol
By the way, who in their right mind buys an extra wide recliner for over $1,000?
Me.. that's who.
My teensy apartment is going to look like a showcase by the time I'm done.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> By the way, who in their right mind buys an extra wide recliner for over $1,000?
> Me.. that's who.



Matters not how wide it is or what it cost as long as it’s comfortable!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Matters not how wide it is or what it cost as long as it’s comfortable!



That's right.
Just like the red sofa I was looking at.
Very comfortable, but one of my girlfriends exclaimed in a very loud voice: RED??? ARE YOU CRAZY?
yes!
My digs, my decor.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Working my butt off again today.
> As long as the dollahs keep adding up, I'm not complaining lol
> By the way, who in their right mind buys an extra wide recliner for over $1,000?
> Me.. that's who.
> My teensy apartment is going to look like a showcase by the time I'm done.


I see nothing wrong about a beautiful lady sitting comfortably in a red recliner.

 You go girl!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I decided that I deserve a day of rest today since it's cold and raining. I did go into the city to deal with a few things but came back to rest my back. This cold damp weather is taking its toll on me. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

HOME!!!!  Home sweet home.   
Went to Vegas to see Elton John.  Decided to do a road trip instead of flying so we could take in some sights along the way.   Will post pics once I get caught up.    Sure is nice to be home.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> Went to Vegas to see Elton John.  Decided to do a road trip instead of flying so we could take in some sights along the way.


----------



## pirate_girl

Welcome back to Ohio, Doc.
Sounds like a fun time.

I was in bed and zonked by 11pm last night.

Today I'll relax as it's a day off.
There is a sweet little vegetarian cafe down the street and around the corner.
That's where I'll grab either lunch or dinner.
Then a bit more shopping for the new apartment.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy P.G.,
I have been liking your latest improvements up until the time that you said that you are going to a vegan cafe.  Here in Texas we always go to meat serving cafes or Bar B Q joints.  Vegan eateries are on the endangered list down here.  Enjoy eating your cow feed!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looking outside and thinking there's stuff I can be doing but trying to find the motivation to part ways with the warm fireplace to venture out to the cold damp weather outside  

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy P.G.,
> I have been liking your latest improvements up until the time that you said that you are going to a vegan cafe.  Here in Texas we always go to meat serving cafes or Bar B Q joints.  Vegan eateries are on the endangered list down here.  Enjoy eating your cow feed!!!!!



I know about Texas and your meat.
Ty couldn't stop talking about it after he was down there after hurricane Harvey.

The place I'm going to has wonderful soups and salads, fresh baked breads too.
It's not all corn and fake meats.
It's healthy stuff.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I had a full day yesterday, I went to the field 5am in Antioch then stopped by the boat, I cleaned the outside over the weekend and did most of the inside yesterday. I got it about 3/4 done and the outside can use a once over again due to the bird shit ( anyone know a good way to keep birds off your boat? Ive tried most everything except wrapping it in chicken wire ) put in another 3 hours on it. The screen shot of the drunken sailors is of my dad and his drunken buddies in some dive bar in WW2. He is the one on lower left. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a beautiful boat!
Lol drunken sailors.


----------



## Doc

m1west said:


> Hi all, I had a full day yesterday, I went to the field 5am in Antioch then stopped by the boat, I cleaned the outside over the weekend and did most of the inside yesterday. I got it about 3/4 done and the outside can use a once over again due to the bird shit ( anyone know a good way to keep birds off your boat? Ive tried most everything except wrapping it in chicken wire ) put in another 3 hours on it. The screen shot of the drunken sailors is of my dad and his drunken buddies in some dive bar in WW2. He is the one on lower left. Marty



Nice boat Marty.  Where bouts do you boat?


----------



## m1west

Doc said:


> Nice boat Marty.  Where bouts do you boat?



I have the boat on the California Delta, its an inland waterway that comes in from S/F bay to Sacramento and Stockton ports plus all of the sloughs. The location is on the Delta loop near Rio Vista Ca. where the Sanjoaquin and the Stanaslaus rivers come together. I haven't boated much in the last couple of years as the kids grew up and have there own lives so for the most part I lost the crew and its not that much fun or easy to go by yourself. Most of my spare time is now directed at the cabin, the wife and my son both like it there so I have transitioned from boater to mountaineer. Its time to pass it on thats why I'm doing the big clean up. Marty


----------



## rugerman

To keep birds out of my garden I used rubber snakes and fake owls, but you have to move them around or the birds will get used to them .


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I got the replacement motor for my 4X4 home the other day so this morning early I pulled the pan and found a very thick sludge at the bottom, when you rub it between your fingers it feels like valve lapping compound, I pulled a rod cap and you could see the backing material under the babet plus there is 10 degrees pf slack in the timing chain. Called and they will pick it up and drop another for inspection. Im only going to do this a couple times then refund. It was suppose to be a 60k motor, the only way there was 60k on it would be if it never had the oil changed and was all city driving. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy P.G.,
> I have been liking your latest improvements up until the time that you said that you are going to a vegan cafe.  Here in Texas we always go to meat serving cafes or Bar B Q joints.  Vegan eateries are on the endangered list down here.  Enjoy eating your cow feed!!!!!



As it turns out, I went to Applebee's with the grandies and Ty's girlfriend.
The younger one had a mini meltdown because I took the crayons away that the waitress brought them so she would eat.

I had a won ton shrimp stir fry.
Could have had ribs lol


----------



## m1west

Hi all, we are headed back to the mountain today to visit the work cabin once again. This trip will be focused on getting the plumbing done. 
1- add whole house filter
2-  from filter to hot water tank to all outlets with drains
3- from filter to all cold water outlets with drains
4- drain pipes to existing gray water pipe
5- insulate and plywood the bathroom interior 
6-start shower installation
Im using PEX with shark bites for the hot cold supply and PVC for the drains so it will go pretty fast. The shower will require some time for good installation, everything is thin and flimsy requiring very good support backing. Its more Than I can do in one trip but thats the way I roll. Report with pictures upon my return. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Doing a 12 hr shift.
2p-2a.
I'll hate myself in the morning.
 lol


----------



## FrancSevin

I hired an old friend, who does grass cutting for a living, to do my industrial property.  Suffering a bad divorce he needed cash so I paid him for the season.

 After a good summer of fine work, he disappeared mid August.  I have about an acre of foot high grass to cut before the city gives a citation.

 My lawn tractor is at my son's place in Connecticut 
 All I have is a walk behind Husky.
 I'm on my third tank of gasoline.
 It's in the 90's today.

 No beer in the icebox.

 When this is over, I'm very likely going  to be mad at somebody.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Doing a 12 hr shift.
> 2p-2a.
> I'll hate myself in the morning.
> lol




 Gotta pay for that couch and your new lavish lifestyle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I woke up with the idea that I was going to head out and buck up a couple fallen trees for firewood from the back wooded area on the property. I found a few downed trees already dry and cut them up and out to the trail to haul out when I get the atv back from the dealership. When the chainsaw ran out of gas, I headed to get the gas can to refill it. I walked by the brush saw that was looking lonely from not being used. So I picked it up and hit the trails behind the garage to start clearing  them. 2 hours later I had about 400 feet of trail cleared 12 ft wide. I don't plan on clearing the back 3 acres but we now have a nice trail system for the kids to ride on with the small atv. I can also bring the side by side  back there now and collect firewood. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Rode the lovely Mrs_Bob's motorcycle to the shop to get new tires.  While it was there, and since the rear wheel was off, we adjusted the adjustable lowering link to lower her bike's height.  Its now down as low as it can go.  She lost a bit of ground clearance and the suspension might bottom off if she were to try to take the bike off-road (not likely) but it can be raise if its too low.  New tires are good too.

Puttered a bit around the house doing chores this afternoon.

Getting ready to head off to the fencing club to give lessons.  I volunteered to lead the advanced beginner class.  I've done it before, its a lot of fun.  This class is voluntary and open to members only so we only get motivated students in the class who already have some of the basics.  I am not fond of teaching total beginners, nor am I fond of teaching young kids.  I won't have either in the class tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Not feeling too bad, considering.
It's going to be a busy day crossing the t's and dotting the i's.

Move in day is Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good luck with the move. 

Today is another rain day. It's supposed to clear up this afternoon. Busy weekend ahead. Camp tonight. Come back in for the races tomorrow. Back out to camp tonight. Hunting season starts Sunday. So I'll be out hunting first thing Sunday then back to town for the second day of the races. 

We have a little dirt track out in the boonies that closed in 2003 to full time racing but a few years ago some of the racers got together and began organizing a 2 day invitational weekend every September after the other tracks are done with their regular season. An estimated 100 cars are expected in 4 different divisions with a 12000 purse for the modifieds. My brother is racing there but in a different class. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Brian.
Ty is going to help me as he can throughout the day if I need him, probably moreso toward evening.
I've got the furniture guys coming they said between 3-4:30 which means I'll be waiting around for that.
Monday is going to be a day for my history book.
When I want something done, I don't like to piss around.


----------



## FrancSevin

I can relate Lollie.  I hate moving day.
 Moved five times in the first year of marriage. Then sevben years later I moved ONCE.

 I ain't moving again.  Hate it.

 That said, My son is still moving.  First from CT and now from an apartment to a town house.  I hope it is his last.

 Hate it.

 But you get YOUR place now.  It will be worth the aggravations and effort.

_Bon Chaunce_!


----------



## Doc

Good luck with the move PG.   Hope all goes well.   

Feeling great to be home and even got back out on the water today.  The yard needs mowed but it can wait.   Plan to boat the next couple days.  Might be last chance for this season, so enjoy it while we can.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks, doc.
I'll take pictures of everything once it's done.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working all weekend.


----------



## Melensdad

Memorial mass for my cousin today.  She was several years younger than me.  F cancer.

She died almost 2 weeks ago.  Funeral was in Wisconsin where she lived with her husband.  

Family is having a second memorial service today for the friends & family that lives in N.W. Indiana, where she grew up and lived for many years.  I spent almost every Christmas Eve celebrating the holiday with her and her family.  Not going to be the same this year.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry to hear that. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, Bob.
Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## m1west

just got home from the work cabin and unloaded. I will give a report tomorrow. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I spent the last two days at our local track. It only holds 1 race weekend a year but it's a big event with close to 100 cars there. My brother was racing. He finished the weekend 3rd overall in his class against 13 other cars. The ones that finished ahead of him actually race in a class above him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny

This morning I'm heading to a Lake Okoboji in northern Iowa for a few days to meet with two of my childhood friends.  We've know each other since we were 7......now 72.  Two couldn't make it this year.

And at the end of the month I'm going to meet with three of my Navy buddies.  This is the first time we've all been together since the Navy.....about 1967.


----------



## Melensdad

Back to the eye doctor.  (specialist)

I have silicone plugs in my tear ducts due to an eye issue.  The doc put a different type of plug in my eye last Wednesday and I've been having issues since Thursday with 'dry eye' so he is going to fit me in and take a look at the plug, make sure it didn't pop out, make sure it is working properly and possibly replace it with the prior type of plug I used to have that caused over-tearing, but didn't cause eye pain from 'dry eye.'

Dry eye hurts and requires frequent eye drops during the day to relieve the pain.  Over tearing is just really inconvenient but my eye feels better.  Flip a coin?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]

We had to say goodbye to our foster daughter this morning. We raised her as our own for the past year and a half. It's sad. Like grieving a death but harder as we know she's still out there and we may never see her again. Yes, I cried. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

You're going to heal from the hurt of letting her go Brian.
It's going to take time, I'm sure you know that.

Well, I'm busy as hell for one thing and feeling frustrated that my furniture (most of it/some if it) won't arrive until Thursday.
Until then I'll be camping out on the carpet atop new quilts and pillows lol
The bathroom is done, decorated.
So is the kitchen for the most part.
Honestly I can't feel frustrated because this is what I prayed for.
God is testing my patience.
I'm gonna win.


----------



## FrancSevin

We have a new customer flying in from California RE the paper spoons project for the EU. Gotta spit shine the place and get her job set up on the line.

I wish I had a big rug to sweep all the junk under. But we'll look okay if she doesn't pry to much in the back rooms.

This work will be much like what we used to do. But that was 60 hour weeks, three shifts, eventually a commodity item with heavy competition. 

Part of me hopes she will be unhappy because this will be high volume low profit work. But we will be on the leading edge of having product for this new market. So that is exciting. 

Figure out how to manufacture and wrap the piece. Make some money and get out early. That's the plan.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Lollie,
you hang in there gal!!!!  In a week or so you will look back on the set backs and laugh!!! Best wishes for ya!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy Lollie,
> you hang in there gal!!!!  In a week or so you will look back on the set backs and laugh!!! Best wishes for ya!!!!!!!


I'll 2nd that Lollie.   Slow but sure it will all come together.   


So I mowed the grass today.  It needed it bad after being ignored for 10+ days due to our trip out west.   So I round a tree and come eyeball to eyeball with this guy.   A huge garden spider.   Got my attention and I got out of there quick.   Next trip by the tree I got out my camera and took a couple pics.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]
> 
> We had to say goodbye to our foster daughter this morning. We raised her as our own for the past year and a half. It's sad. Like grieving a death but harder as we know she's still out there and we may never see her again. Yes, I cried.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Its a hard thing to do. Sounds like I felt when we moved out of state when I was 8 years old watching my grandmother disappear out of the back window. Obviously I never got passed it. Marty


----------



## m1west

Hi all , Got back from the work cabin yesterday afternoon, this trip went pretty well but have a few issues to work through so feel free to chime in if you have plumbing experience and can straighten me out.
on Friday I got up early and got all of the shower plumbing installed as well as the shower floor pan installed with the drain plumbing dropped down under the cabin by 10:30 am, here is where it gets interesting. I went an opened the access door at the crawl space which is about 3' high at the door then tapers as the cabin is built on a slope at the far end about 18" where I have to work also there is a lot of tools and things in there. When I opened the door I saw something move when I focused on it it was a SNAKE going under a pallet, I never saw the head but it was rattlesnake brown, I only saw it for a second before it disappeared but don't recall seeing rattles but it was small. Possibilities up there are Rattlesnake, Gardner snake or Gopher snake. I am not phobic of snakes but getting bit by one off grid was not part of the plan. I pulled some of the stuff out but couldn't find it so threw down some old carpet and tarps so it couldn't surprise me from under something and went for it. I got the cold water supply to everything and got the drains from everything tied into the grey water pipe. I then tested the drain by quickly pouring 15 gallons of water through it and didn't back up. Next I turned the water on to test. Here is where I am a little stumped. I can lift the hose outside as high as the cabin roof and water comes out but won't come out of the shower that is lower than that?? There are no obstructions I double checked that also I have a bad toilet valve that fills the toilet but won't shut off ( is it not enough pressure to work properly) if anyone has experience in this area please help. Im seeing a small pressure pump in my future. It adds a little complexity but not the end of the world. I am still amazed at the clarity of the water, I will have it tested at some point. Next trip the hot water finish the shower installation and a pressure pump. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

Marty,

Can you blow(with your mouth) and get any water flow?

It may well be the shower valve which has a temp equalizer in it. That might need some pressure to work.

I used separate hot and cold valves to get mine to work on low gravity pressure. My tank in only ten feet above the valves.
The toilet is the old style float shutoff which works well under low pressure. Takes a minute or so to recharge the tank.


 Also;
A 12 volt RV pressure pump works well and can be easily powered by a small solar cell and a car battery.


----------



## FrancSevin

We have spent the entire day trying to install new tooling for the paper spoon project.  Should be a 0one hour exchange but everything was busted, seized or wrong.  Customer is here early Tuesday Morning.  As of now 4:00 PM, we got nuthin'.   It's not looking good.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Doc,
we call those banana spiders.  They eat so many flies, wasps, and other unwelcome critters.  I have them all around my house and try not to harm them.  They are harmless and not poisonus.  Good friend on the outside to help with control of unfriendly bugs.  Have a goodun!!!!


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Marty,
> 
> Can you blow(with your mouth) and get any water flow?
> 
> It may well be the shower valve which has a temp equalizer in it. That might need some pressure to work.
> 
> I used separate hot and cold valves to get mine to work on low gravity pressure. My tank in only ten feet above the valves.
> The toilet is the old style float shutoff which works well under low pressure. Takes a minute or so to recharge the tank.
> 
> 
> Also;
> A 12 volt RV pressure pump works well and can be easily powered by a small solar cell and a car battery.



Hi Franc, This is the pressure right outside the door, it still had some air in it on the video but the pressure is as good as at home but I know it is a water level thing too. the tank is as high as the cabin roof. It does seem like the valve has something to do with it when turned to hot that is not hooked up water did not come from the mixer valve or go up to the shower head when I plugged it or blew into it. I could test it by running a piece of PEX directly to the shower head bypassing the mixer to see if it comes out but did not think of that while I was there. I found a 1/2 hp. jet pump for $150.00 I think I will buy it take it there but if I can get it to work without it I can return. The only other thing I can think of would be viscosity loss going through all of the bends and fittings but you would think it would reach the level of the water tank after some time like a water level but it never happened. I think I will take my transit level on the next trip just to prove that the tank is as high as I think it is. Thanks for the help. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy Lollie,
> you hang in there gal!!!!  In a week or so you will look back on the set backs and laugh!!! Best wishes for ya!!!!!!!



I'm smiling right now.



Whew, what a day.







Here's what I can share so far.

Like I said, camping on the floor tonight.
It's comfy! Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looks GREAT!


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Jim.
I had the central air blasting in here.
The shower curtain and towels were billowing from the force of the air coming out.

Soon, I'll have it looking like HOME.

Aimee was pissed when I told her, this is it, good bye and good luck.
Why wouldn't she be happy for me?

I let people get to me.
I'm too nice.
I'm also freaking exhausted.
Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I'm smiling right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Whew, what a day.
> 
> View attachment 117847
> 
> View attachment 117848
> 
> View attachment 117849
> 
> Here's what I can share so far.
> 
> Like I said, camping on the floor tonight.
> It's comfy! Lol




Lookin' Cozy there girl.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> I'll 2nd that Lollie. Slow but sure it will all come together.
> 
> 
> So I mowed the grass today. It needed it bad after being ignored for 10+ days due to our trip out west. So I round a tree and come eyeball to eyeball with this guy. A huge garden spider. Got my attention and I got out of there quick. Next trip by the tree I got out my camera and took a couple pics.


That's a "Golden Orb" spider. Also called a "Banana" or a "Wood" spider.

Their webs are beautiful and glow goldening direct sunlight.  They eat lots of flying insects.  Good to have around.

Having the same type venom as the Black Widow but very much weaker, they do bite and it can be an annoying wound but never lethal.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Lookin' Cozy there girl.



It is!

I took this picture off my back patio.
Where you see the flag and blue awning, that's where I work.
Told you it's close.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like things are coming together for you. 

Today is kind of a busy day but feels like I got nothing done. I made a trip to te city this morning looking for materials to build a glass block wall between the bathroom and our bedroom. Let's just say that when the previous owner built the house, he didn't quite plan on privacy in the master bedroom. First, there's a see through gas fireplace in the living room that allows you to see into the bedroom. A fireplace screen took care of that. Second is if you are laying in bed, you can see right into the bathroom watching someone drop a log in the toilet. An opaque glass block wall will take care of that. 

I dropped the ATV off last week to get the back brakes repaired so I checked on that. I also went to check on the roof for the boat. They ordered it in may and it's still not in. 

I dropped off the flat deck trailer yesterday to get repaired. I had new springs installed a couple weeks ago. The new ones were binding up where they fasten to the frame. So they're fixing it. 

I also mowed the lawn for probably the last time. 












Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Working today, I may stay until 2am if they need my help.
I'm basically on the rehab unit now because I'm damn good at speedy admissions.
Yesterday we got two back to back with a re-admit right before shift change.

Everything is falling into place with the new nest.
The kids want to come on Sunday for an official house warming.
What do you need Mom?
Not a thing!
The red couch is coming tomorrow.
George's furniture place here in town are going  to be very happy with my business.
Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Glad it's coming together for you. 

I've been on the go since 6AM. Physio this morning then a trip to home depot for some treated lumber to build new sides for the utility trailer. Went for lunch with the lovely missus. Built the sides for the trailer. Going out this evening with the missus for dinner and cards at a friend's house. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all, I got the replacement motor for my 4X4 home the other day so this morning early I pulled the pan and found a very thick sludge at the bottom, when you rub it between your fingers it feels like valve lapping compound, I pulled a rod cap and you could see the backing material under the babet plus there is 10 degrees pf slack in the timing chain. Called and they will pick it up and drop another for inspection. Im only going to do this a couple times then refund. It was suppose to be a 60k motor, the only way there was 60k on it would be if it never had the oil changed and was all city driving. Marty



Hi all, this one should go to the rants and raves but its what I am doing today. The second motor showed up last night at 6 30 pm it was suppose to show up Monday then yesterday at 3 pm then 4 pm then all the way to 6 30pm. It showed up on a stake bed that would not fit in the garage driven by a woman that was zero help so it took me an hour with a cherry picker in the gravel. This morning first thing noticed after I got it on a stand is the pan had been off and the bolts loose with one cross threaded. Pulled the pan it was wiped clean and had some water in it. Pulled a rod cap and found 20% babit and 80% backing material along with grooves . I called them and was told they didn't have another and my reply was good I don't want another. He then said bring it back and they will refund. I said come and get it and they said they couldn't pick it up for a couple weeks. Called the credit card co. and got some comments on record in case they are playing a game. Both of these motors were represented as low milage motors. Why can't people just be honest both motors are cores at best. The whole reason I went with a used motor was to save time now it 2 weeks later with a lot of BS.and I'm right where I started. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Right beyond these trees is where 108 and 24 meet.
It's a short walk to every restaurant, store etc in the vicinity at the other end of the main drag thru town.
I'm out of the city, and more in the country now.
So my daily walks are quieter, with more nature to enjoy rather than noise.
I saw an eagle yesterday.


----------



## pirate_girl

I LOVE IT.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I LOVE IT.
> 
> View attachment 117909


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all, this one should go to the rants and raves but its what I am doing today. The second motor showed up last night at 6 30 pm it was suppose to show up Monday then yesterday at 3 pm then 4 pm then all the way to 6 30pm. It showed up on a stake bed that would not fit in the garage driven by a woman that was zero help so it took me an hour with a cherry picker in the gravel. This morning first thing noticed after I got it on a stand is the pan had been off and the bolts loose with one cross threaded. Pulled the pan it was wiped clean and had some water in it. Pulled a rod cap and found 20% babit and 80% backing material along with grooves . I called them and was told they didn't have another and my reply was good I don't want another. He then said bring it back and they will refund. I said come and get it and they said they couldn't pick it up for a couple weeks. Called the credit card co. and got some comments on record in case they are playing a game. Both of these motors were represented as low milage motors. Why can't people just be honest both motors are cores at best. The whole reason I went with a used motor was to save time now it 2 weeks later with a lot of BS.and I'm right where I started. Marty



last night I crawled under the old dodge and pulled the pan and #1 rod cap ( the furthest from the oil pump ) and the bearing looked great and very little metal in the pan stuck to the magnet. Today after returning from the field I pulled the intake the rest of the valve gear , intake, lifters and the old cam #7 and #3 intake lobes were wiped out and all the others looked good?? found some very fine metal in the valley looked like silver dust, I think thats where most of it went and stayed. Lifter bores and cam bearings look good also. New plan, I'm going to replace the cam with a 223 degree @.050 with 110 degree lobe centers for some more grunt with an Edelbrock rpm air gap manifold and a 600 cfm carb. should be good for about 375 hp. and 450# torque under 5000 rpm. Also an 8quart pan. the 1-5/8" headers will be reused. When parts show up I will get it going in about 3 days of spare time. Thats the plan anyway. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I decided to come to camp a day early by myself to get a start on treating the deck. I arrived at 7:30pm and by 8 I had the deck cleared and pressure washed with a deck cleaner restorer. Tomorrow morning I plan to get up early to go hunting. In the afternoon I will treat it with thompsons water seal. Now I'm enjoying a nice fire and a cold beer. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Came home to find the Power Company had laid new underground lines and replaced my Father in law's lawn with dead sod.  As his house is unoccupied ( he passed away last year) and for sale there is no water supply so I had to rig a line with wooden ramps to cross the street and place a sprinkler.

What I don't understand is why they tore up so much of the lawn as they had tunneled much of the line with a Ditch Witch.

I'll have to rig this up, and use my water bib, every nite for about a week unless it rains.


Next week they plan to tear into my place.  I'm a corner lot so that will be a lot of digging and a lot of sod.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like you have your work cut out for you there, Franc.

Last night was the best, solid nights sleep I've had in 2 weeks.

I work today and picked up tomorrow for double time pay.

Tow boy is keeping his eyes on Houston.
Lots of cars down there that need rescued.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today was a full day of walking fall and winter jobs at the can plants and canneries as they will all be going down for the season in a few weeks to a month depending on tomatoes. Today was Dads little boys birthday so we had a little party. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Working today.
I'm going to have quite the crowd here tomorrow.
One of my friends from my former place of employment is also driving up.
We're going out for Chinese, then do more shopping for kitchenware.
I want to get The Pioneer Woman's dishes because they're pretty.
I've come a long way in a short time, but have a way to go before I can say I'm done.
It's an adventure!


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> last night I crawled under the old dodge and pulled the pan and #1 rod cap ( the furthest from the oil pump ) and the bearing looked great and very little metal in the pan stuck to the magnet. Today after returning from the field I pulled the intake the rest of the valve gear , intake, lifters and the old cam #7 and #3 intake lobes were wiped out and all the others looked good?? found some very fine metal in the valley looked like silver dust, I think thats where most of it went and stayed. Lifter bores and cam bearings look good also. New plan, I'm going to replace the cam with a 223 degree @.050 with 110 degree lobe centers for some more grunt with an Edelbrock rpm air gap manifold and a 600 cfm carb. should be good for about 375 hp. and 450# torque under 5000 rpm. Also an 8quart pan. the 1-5/8" headers will be reused. When parts show up I will get it going in about 3 days of spare time. Thats the plan anyway. Marty



pulled a main cap today, its toast ordered a long block from auto zone heave it tomorrow. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

Working on tile.  

Subway tile in a flip house. 
Custom tile on our home fireplace.

Our partner/contractor has a double hernia so I came out of retirement, have been breaking a sweat daily, and actually doing manual labor in a flip house.  It’s taken me away from the real tile project at home.  Hoping to get more done tomorrow as we are getting a rainy forecast.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hunting on and off all day. Got 3 birds. It's windy and raining intermittently. Not the best for hunting. But as they say. A bad day of hunting is better than the best day in the city. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Went to see a Brad Pitt movie. Don't recall the name of it.  He was an astronaut.  Not worth the price of admission and popcorn and soda cost $15.00+ on top of the price of the movie.  

No wonder we don't go out more often!!!  WTH?


----------



## Doc

Another great boating weekend.  Temps in the mid 80's and plenty of sunshine.  Loving it.   Long range forecast looks like more of the same for next weekend.  Woo Hoo.


----------



## Lenny

Going into the city for a annual walk to remember Sarah Root, who was run over by an illegal alien the day after she graduated college with a 4.0 average....the judge let the animal out on a small bond and he left the country.  Sarah was an organ doner, she she saved a few lived....one or more of those people with show up.

Then lunch with a high school buddy, who is also a Vietnam Veteran.  I will help him file for Agent Orange disability.

Then go the the start of Forty Days For Life celebration ( https://www.40daysforlife.com/council-bluffs ) for a few hours....very nice people there.

Then drive about 40 miles back home.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

12 celcius and raining intermittently. I have a love hate relationship with the fall. I love the fall change of colors and hunting season. My back hates the cold dampness that is crippling me. I'm usually go go go all day as movement keeps my back from locking up. 

Last night by 10:15 around the campfire I was trying to stand up and my back gave out on me. When that happens my legs give out and it takes all of my strength to stand. I barely made it to the camper and was in bed by 10:30. 

Today, the guys are going hunting. We're going home. I'm bringing the side by side to town so I can go hunting and collect firewood for the garage at home. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Working on tile.
> 
> Subway tile in a flip house.
> Custom tile on our home fireplace.
> 
> Our partner/contractor has a double hernia so I came out of retirement, have been breaking a sweat daily, and actually doing manual labor in a flip house.  It’s taken me away from the real tile project at home.  Hoping to get more done tomorrow as we are getting a rainy forecast.



Looking good better be careful pretty soon you will be conned into side jobs by your friends and family.


----------



## pirate_girl

Super busy day in store.
Got Angie on her way.

Ty just left for Houston an hour ago to clean up from Imelda.
Not sure how long he's going to be away, but Ali isn't happy, nor are the girls.
I'll go to Defi this evening to see them at Ali's apartment in town.
Woweee what a turn of events.


----------



## Melensdad

Apparently not much.

I had 3 drinks last night.  I'm too old for that.  Slept like crap.  Then woke up in the middle of the night so I took a sleeping pill (prescribed for me) and slept though early church service and didn't wake up until just before the start of the last church service.  So didn't make it to church.

I had hoped to work more on the fireplace tile after going to early service.  Now I'm sitting here wondering when I will get motivated to actually move off an easy chair.

NOTE TO SELF ... 2 drink limit.  2 drink limit.  2 drink limit.  





m1west said:


> Looking good better be careful pretty soon you will be conned into side jobs by your friends and family.


Thanks.

But people know I'm not for hire.  I used to help my Godson's family with tile jobs, but each time I had his father working with me and was teaching him.  Now I just tell him what he needs to do and he does it.  I don't mind teaching.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Apparently not much.
> 
> I had 3 drinks last night. I'm too old for that. Slept like crap. Then woke up in the middle of the night so I took a sleeping pill (prescribed for me) and slept though early church service and didn't wake up until just before the start of the last church service. So didn't make it to church.
> 
> I had hoped to work more on the fireplace tile after going to early service. Now I'm sitting here wondering when I will get motivated to actually move off an easy chair.
> 
> NOTE TO SELF ... 2 drink limit. 2 drink limit. 2 drink limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> But people know I'm not for hire. I used to help my Godson's family with tile jobs, but each time I had his father working with me and was teaching him. Now I just tell him what he needs to do and he does it. I don't mind teaching.


I can relate.
My Sunday is simply weird. After yesterday's debacle delivering a boat I cannot motivate myself to do much . And that is on only two drinks.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Apparently not much.
> 
> I had 3 drinks last night.  I'm too old for that.  Slept like crap.  Then woke up in the middle of the night so I took a sleeping pill (prescribed for me) and slept though early church service and didn't wake up until just before the start of the last church service.  So didn't make it to church.
> 
> I had hoped to work more on the fireplace tile after going to early service.  Now I'm sitting here wondering when I will get motivated to actually move off an easy chair.
> 
> NOTE TO SELF ... 2 drink limit.  2 drink limit.  2 drink limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> But people know I'm not for hire.  I used to help my Godson's family with tile jobs, but each time I had his father working with me and was teaching him.  Now I just tell him what he needs to do and he does it.  I don't mind teaching.



About 10 years ago I had 2 small glasses of champagne during Christmas dinner. I didn't even feel it but it ruined me the next day. Just not worth it ,that was the last time. Marty


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> pulled a main cap today, its toast ordered a long block from auto zone heave it tomorrow. Marty



Ok everything is settled now, picked up the new long block this morning and its on the stand. Next week the cam, oil pan, manifold ,carburetor,balancer and valve covers show up. a day or 2 of spare time will prep it. Next weekend I plan to go to the work cabin. So the week after I will finish pulling the old motor, take it back for core refund. and put this one in. No more flat tappets to go flat. and a little more power. I even got lucky and the crank flange is drilled for manual trans and don't have to use the adapter BS. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> 12 celcius and raining intermittently. I have a love hate relationship with the fall. I love the fall change of colors and hunting season. My back hates the cold dampness that is crippling me. I'm usually go go go all day as movement keeps my back from locking up.
> 
> Last night by 10:15 around the campfire I was trying to stand up and my back gave out on me. When that happens my legs give out and it takes all of my strength to stand. I barely made it to the camper and was in bed by 10:30.
> 
> Today, the guys are going hunting. We're going home. I'm bringing the side by side to town so I can go hunting and collect firewood for the garage at home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


We got home around 11. Thank God for cruise control as I still have zero strength in my legs. So today is officially a day of rest for me as I barely made it to the bedroom to get my Walker. The frustrating thing is that I can't predict when I will get flared up.  I spent the past 2 days hunting and  cutting trail. Now I'm paying for it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

There it is.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> There it is.
> View attachment 118002


It would seem you raised a good son there girl

Kudos!


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> It would seem you raised a good son there girl
> 
> Kudos!



Yup. 
He's going to be down there for a month.
If any of you have Facebook access, just do a search for the towing company.
I'm sure he's going to be posting pictures daily.
I'll get my share too.

Today has been fun and busy.
Angie and I went out to eat, then hit the second hand shops.
I got lots of stuff for my kitchen.
Including a set of Anolon pots and pans.
Those cost a fortune in the stores brand new.

I'm whooped.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Yup.
> He's going to be down there for a month.
> If any of you have Facebook access, just do a search for the towing company.
> I'm sure he's going to be posting pictures daily.
> I'll get my share too.


 
It will be a lot of work and effort in a dangerous place. I pray God is with him.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> It will be a lot of work and effort in a dangerous place. I pray God is with him.



Thanks Franc.
I think he stopped to sleep in Blytheville, Arkansas.
6 hrs ago.
Last time he went to Texas, he drove straight down with no stops.

Anywho, I'm working the next 4.
Life. is. wonderful.


----------



## pirate_girl

Is he excited or what?


----------



## Melensdad

I'm sure, like any good and respectful son, he not _speeding_ to get there.


----------



## Ross 650

Harumph
Most folks do speed to get to Texas even after we have had a little shower!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> I'm sure, like any good and respectful son, he not _speeding_ to get there.



I told him he must have been flying.
He said Mother, you know better than that.
Sure..
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Ross 650 said:


> Harumph
> Most folks do speed to get to Texas even after we have had a little shower!!!



Ross, he just got to Caddo Valley, Arkansas.
So, he's getting close.
That's enough updates.
I need to get ready for work soon.


----------



## Melensdad

More tile work at our flip house.  Installed casements around a couple windows.  Fixed some badly installed laminate flooring.  I’m not in the mood to do the grouting.  I hate grouting tile.  Probably get to that tomorrow.  Not even sure if I have a sponge with me so not really prepared to grout anyway.  

Fencing club tonight.  

I’m in trouble with the Catholic school coach again.  One of “her” fencers turns to me for advice.  Called me when he won a tournament.  His dad also called me.  Everyone was thrilled.  It was a BIG win.  He is now on the national recruitment radar for some top schools.  I congratulated him on my Facebook page.  He ‘liked’ it.  His mom ‘liked’ it.  His dad doesn’t use FB but he told me it was great that I did it. LAST WEEK his school coach, in front is people,  first threatened me saying I clearly broke USFA rules.  I said no.  Then she said I might have broken rules.  I said no.  Then she said it appeared I broke a rule.  I said no.  Then she said that he was one of “her” kids and I should never post about “her” kids.  I said he is also a member of MY club (so he is also one of MY kids) and another club (so he is also yet another coaches kid too).  And he turns to me for help and his dad encourages it.  She walked away.  

I texted her saying she was wrong ... blah blah blah

She emailed back with an email titled “I apologize” but the body of the email was not an apology.  She admitted I broke no rules but said my post made her “profoundly uncomfortable” and that I was taking credit for his wins.  Blah blah blah.  So I didn’t break rules, apparently it’s not improper for me to post about a kid I work with ... what apparently is improper is the fact that she misinterpreted my post.  So I replied and very simply told her that.  

Very few people like her.  Fewer respect her.  She invited a bunch of us to a party at her home... nobody went.  If I skip practice today I will avoid more bulls%!+ so I might just skip fencing.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> More tile work at our flip house.  Installed casements around a couple windows.  Fixed some badly installed laminate flooring.  I’m not in the mood to do the grouting.  I hate grouting tile.  Probably get to that tomorrow.  Not even sure if I have a sponge with me so not really prepared to grout anyway.
> 
> Fencing club tonight.
> 
> I’m in trouble with the Catholic school coach again.  One of “her” fencers turns to me for advice.  Called me when he won a tournament.  His dad also called me.  Everyone was thrilled.  It was a BIG win.  He is now on the national recruitment radar for some top schools.  I congratulated him on my Facebook page.  He ‘liked’ it.  His mom ‘liked’ it.  His dad doesn’t use FB but he told me it was great that I did it. LAST WEEK his school coach, in front is people,  first threatened me saying I clearly broke USFA rules.  I said no.  Then she said I might have broken rules.  I said no.  Then she said it appeared I broke a rule.  I said no.  Then she said that he was one of “her” kids and I should never post about “her” kids.  I said he is also a member of MY club (so he is also one of MY kids) and another club (so he is also yet another coaches kid too).  And he turns to me for help and his dad encourages it.  She walked away.
> 
> I texted her saying she was wrong ... blah blah blah
> 
> She emailed back with an email titled “I apologize” but the body of the email was not an apology.  She admitted I broke no rules but said my post made her “profoundly uncomfortable” and that I was taking credit for his wins.  Blah blah blah.  So I didn’t break rules, apparently it’s not improper for me to post about a kid I work with ... what apparently is improper is the fact that she misinterpreted my post.  So I replied and very simply told her that.
> 
> Very few people like her.  Fewer respect her.  She invited a bunch of us to a party at her home... nobody went.  If I skip practice today I will avoid more bulls%!+ so I might just skip fencing.



Sounds like her problem and insecurity, why would someone beat you up for helping?? Marty


----------



## m1west

Did paperwork all day now its too hot to do anything else.  Marty


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> Sounds like her problem and insecurity, why would someone beat you up for helping?? Marty



EXACTLY

She is a control freak who feels the need to be the expert.  She is also incredibly jealous of the fact that the kids turn to me as the actual expert (_and I do NOT claim to be an expert_)

Last year her Assistant Coach was telling students to see me for answers to questions about NCAA rules, college scholarships, etc. and NOT to go to the head Coach.  The Asst Coach even told one of the students they would be better off traveling to universities and tournaments with me than with the head coach.  The Asst Coach also helped 1 student violate the rules set by the head Coach so the student could attend an outside tournament that helped the student get recruited by some colleges.    I had provided the Asst. Coach all the rules that proved the Coach wrong, and pointed out errors.  We spent several days going over conference rules, state high school rules, and NCAA rules.  After that she realized the Head Coach was/is full of s#!t.  So the Asst Coach ran interference to help the kids get the correct answers from me.  

And, along with several team members and the 2nd Asst Coach and also myself (_Volunteer Saber Coach_) the Asst Coach resigned.  I believe that I am being blamed for that, but it was the head Coach's issues that caused all the actual rifts.

This is the same Coach who lied to the foreign exchange student & her mother to get the student to fence for the team.  The Coach promised expert coaching for the student despite the fact that there was NO qualified coach for this student.  I'm the best (_so I've been told by other coaches_) Saber coach in NW Indiana/South Chicago for high school level fencing and I was *1) NOT* planning to even help at that school.  And* 2) NOT* qualified to help that foreign exchange student as her skills are well above my coaching level (_she is near Olympic level_), the best I could do was get her so she wasn't crying at practice daily and arrange for a world class coach to give her 1 day a week lessons.  This girl was used to 6 private lessons per week with a world class coach.  The head Coach actually expected this 17 year old student to take an Uber to a train station, a train to downtown Chicago, then 2 busses to the north side of Chicago to get daily lessons (_roughly 2 hours commute each way_).

Apparently her failures are my fault?


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> She is a control freak who feels the need to be the expert.  She is also incredibly jealous of the fact that the kids turn to me as the actual expert (_and I do NOT claim to be an expert_)
> 
> Last year her Assistant Coach was telling students to see me for answers to questions about NCAA rules, college scholarships, etc. and NOT to go to the head Coach.  The Asst Coach even told one of the students they would be better off traveling to universities and tournaments with me than with the head coach.  The Asst Coach also helped 1 student violate the rules set by the head Coach so the student could attend an outside tournament that helped the student get recruited by some colleges.    I had provided the Asst. Coach all the rules that proved the Coach wrong, and pointed out errors.  We spent several days going over conference rules, state high school rules, and NCAA rules.  After that she realized the Head Coach was/is full of s#!t.  So the Asst Coach ran interference to help the kids get the correct answers from me.
> 
> And, along with several team members and the 2nd Asst Coach and also myself (_Volunteer Saber Coach_) the Asst Coach resigned.  I believe that I am being blamed for that, but it was the head Coach's issues that caused all the actual rifts.
> 
> This is the same Coach who lied to the foreign exchange student & her mother to get the student to fence for the team.  The Coach promised expert coaching for the student despite the fact that there was NO qualified coach for this student.  I'm the best (_so I've been told by other coaches_) Saber coach in NW Indiana/South Chicago for high school level fencing and I was *1) NOT* planning to even help at that school.  And* 2) NOT* qualified to help that foreign exchange student as her skills are well above my coaching level (_she is near Olympic level_), the best I could do was get her so she wasn't crying at practice daily and arrange for a world class coach to give her 1 day a week lessons.  This girl was used to 6 private lessons per week with a world class coach.  The head Coach actually expected this 17 year old student to take an Uber to a train station, a train to downtown Chicago, then 2 busses to the north side of Chicago to get daily lessons (_roughly 2 hours commute each way_).
> 
> Apparently her failures are my fault?


I would say looking in that if everyone is seeking you out for help you are doing the right thing. The rest will come out in the wash. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> I would say looking in that if everyone is seeking you out for help you are doing the right thing. The rest will come out in the wash. Marty



We were both at my fencing club tonight.  She didn't come to talk to me, which is good with me.  I never go out of my way to talk to her.  But while I was there one of "her" fencers reached out to me via text message and asked for help with a college opportunity  

Her new assistant coach did come to talk to me, but very little of the conversation included subject matter regarding the school.

FWIW, while many students have my contact information (_as a club coach they have access to some info_) I reply to them & a parent so I bring an adult into the conversations I have with the kids.  Not always for a quick question, but if a conversation is started I bring in parents when I reply.  Just to cover my bases.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Super busy day in store.
> Got Angie on her way.
> 
> Ty just left for Houston an hour ago to clean up from Imelda.
> Not sure how long he's going to be away, but Ali isn't happy, nor are the girls.
> I'll go to Defi this evening to see them at Ali's apartment in town.
> Woweee what a turn of events.



Tell Ty not to rush. Some folks don’t need towing :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

I haven't had a text from Ty since he checked into a hotel in Baytown last night.
I imagine he's getting good rest in preparation for his first day working down there.
He mentioned something about the cars he's going to "rescue", and where they have to go according to insurance regs.
All I know is, he's tickled to death with being there.
His girlfriend Felicia is much more accepting and understanding of his work than Ali ever was.
Enough about that lol

I got off work late last night.
Doing a 12 today 10a-10p.
One of the other gals at work whom I've become quick friends with gifted me with a housewarming lamp.
She was at Lowe's yesterday and called me at work asking if I'd like her to pick me up a 3 bulbed floor lamp.
I asked her to show me a picture of what it looks like.
I love it.


----------



## m1west

Busy work morning, Im going to try and get the old motor out of the dodge this evening, tomorrow it suppose to be 98 degrees Thursday another work cabin trip. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Woke up with nothing planned other than a dentist appointment this afternoon. Haven't stopped since I woke up. Brought the boat into the dealership for warranty work. Mowed part of the lawn. Made a dump run. Made a trip to town for my appointment then picked up the atv at the dealership. They did some brake work for me. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Busy work morning, Im going to try and get the old motor out of the dodge this evening, tomorrow it suppose to be 98 degrees Thursday another work cabin trip. Marty



Me and the old tractor got it out and the flywheel off in an hour and a half. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

Worked a bit more on the flip house.  

Got some fried catfish for lunch from a little hole in the wall place.  It was amazing.  

2 young fencers, both “belong” to “her” contacted me today for help.  One for college stuff, the other is now in college but is working on his credentials to referee in tournaments and needed some information on how to get his SafeSport certification and background check.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mmmmm. I love catfish. My favorite restaurant in the city served all you can eat fresh catfish and fries. I miss that place. It closed a couple years ago. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Mmmmm. I love catfish. My favorite restaurant in the city served all you can eat fresh catfish and fries. I miss that place. It closed a couple years ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



This place is sort of in the bad area of town.  Not the really bad area.  But nowhere I want to go at night.  A giant black guy and his mom(?) operate the place.  Super nice people but the place is a bit sparce and rough.  But great catfish.


----------



## pirate_girl

My feet were screaming when I got home last night.
My work schedule is going to be heavy.
The only day I have off between now and next Wednesday is this coming Friday.

No word from Ty as yet on how things are going.
He did post a video of the first car he pulled on his personal FB page yesterday.

The weather is lovely this morning.
Got a cool 61° breeze blowing through the front window.


----------



## Melensdad

So today I was left behind at home to deal with the carpet cleaning service, the dogs, to do some paperwork, and other misc drudgery.

In comes a phone call from the lovely Mrs_Bob who is at our flip out and wants to install some baseboards.  One of my power Mitre saws is in front of her, as well as a piece of baseboard.  She asks how to set the saw.  We go around-and-around with what I believe she needs to do.  She questions it over-and-over again.  I finally ask, "you do have the piece of baseboard pressed up against the vertical fence in along the back of the cutting area ... and it is positioned so that you will make the cut vertically through the board?"   And the reply:  'Uh... no.  The board is laying FLAT.  Oh, OH!!! NOW I SEE.'



It was getting to the point that I was questioning myself on how to make a 45-degree cut on a piece of baseboard.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, we are headed back to the work cabin today until Sunday. I bought a 1/2 hp. pressure pump to install as well as the hot water side of things with a filter and a tee to drain the system in the winter which means another trip under the cabin. Then test everything and move on to adding the insulation and interior plywood. I won't get that far but it sounds good. Full report with pictures upon my return. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling fine and dandy!
Great shift last night, very busy.
I treated our unit to pizza, which was grabbed a slice at a time and eaten in the supply room lol

Talked to Ty last night as he was pigging out at Whataburger.
He said it's not nearly as bad there this time around, but he's having a ball.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Absolutely no plans today so I made a trip down to the dark side to pick up some packages at the border then returned home to do some puttering around the garage to get organized for a scout camp tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Snaps from sonny boy.
Didn't know he took the flatbed.








I'm up early doors as I've got a busy day ahead.


----------



## Melensdad

YIKES!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Running like crazy getting 4 kids and myself ready for a scout camp. Sleeping in tents this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Building a simple 4' X 16' treated lumber deck for the lake RV.
Framed up with ground contact 2X6's all put together with screws.

It will sit directly on the gravel. A few shims to get it level.

All I have to do at the lake is slide it off the trailer, and scoot it into place.


----------



## pirate_girl

Finally getting some time to relax.
I spent hella $$$ @ Chief's supermarket.
Just went down every aisle and threw it in.

It's been pouring down since 4pm.
Not like I have anywhere to go!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

FrancSevin said:


> Building a simple 4' X 16' treated lumber deck for the lake RV.
> Framed up with ground contact 2X6's all put together with screws.
> 
> It will sit directly on the gravel. A few shims to get it level.
> 
> All I have to do at the lake is slide it off the trailer, and scoot it into place.


We did similar to that for our camp site. 16x16 deck on short posts directly on the dirt with 2x6 treated frame and 16ft deck boards covering it. I did the same thing for the outdoor kitchen except it's 10x10 attached to the big deck.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Been up since 5:30 am drinking coffee and cooking breakfast.
That's as far as I've gotten so far..
Truthfully I could go back to sleep until it's time to go to work.


----------



## pirate_girl

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2562039320552746&id=100002401092673&sfnsn=mo&d=n&vh=i

Whoa...


Poor car.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2562039320552746&id=100002401092673&sfnsn=mo&d=n&vh=i
> 
> Whoa...
> 
> 
> Poor car.



One of many


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> One of many



Yes.
I'm not sure what the body count is as of today, but it makes him sick finding the beauties.

Good job Ty.


----------



## m1west

Hi All I returned from the work cabin yesterday afternoon, I was able to get the pressure pump installed along with the hot water tank to all fixtures. Tested system and then drained it out as the weather turned cold and froze outside including the water  valves on Friday night. Saturday night it even snowed a little but didn't stick on the road and I was happy for that as I was in the 2X truck. The weather is suppose to warm up again at least for the next 10 days. Last year I was driving there until around Thanksgiving before the first snow. Must be global warming. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Good day to ya. 
It's going to be a warm one today (90°) for this October 1.
Then my favourite fall weather is arriving at last!
Got tomorrow off and have a table being delivered around 4.
I cancelled my furniture order at George's.
It's taking them forever to get my stuff, they are expensive as heck anyhow.
I'm going to Ashley Home store in Defiance for whatever else I need.

Ty is coming back to Ohio soon.
I figured he would.
It's not as bad as they'd originally thought.
Just as well, Maddie cries for him every day.

Here's a pic of him in his hotel room eating carry out from a bbq stand. Lol


----------



## Ross 650

Good old Southern health food topped by a Big Red!!!!!  Dont get much better than that!!!!  Have a goodun!!!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> We did similar to that for our camp site. 16x16 deck on short posts directly on the dirt with 2x6 treated frame and 16ft deck boards covering it. I did the same thing for the outdoor kitchen except it's 10x10 attached to the big deck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk




I will be building two 6' X 8' decks to attach to the one in place now. They will easily fit on my flatbed trailer. At the camp site I will join them to make a 12'X8' deck for the BBQ and picnic table. 

Mine have no posts but sit on concrete pavers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

FrancSevin said:


> I will be building two 6' X 8' decks to attach to the one in place now. They will easily fit on my flatbed trailer. At the camp site I will join them to make a 12'X8' deck for the BBQ and picnic table.
> 
> Mine have no posts but sit on concrete pavers.


That's what I should have done. 2 sections 8x16. But I had it built 3 years ago not long after I was injured so the guys I hired to build it did it with full length 16ft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I've got a migraine, sore feet and a busy day ahead.. well later this afternoon anyway.
Lollie is grumpy, but basically happy today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Uh oh. We better behave. If momma is grumpy. Everyone else is grumpy. [emoji39]

I decided to go hunting this morning. As I'm still learning the roads around here out in the woods, I ended up turned around and came out 20 miles away from the truck. Thankfully I had an extra can of gas in the back of the side by side. After 2 hours of zigzagging around every bush road in the area, I made it back to the truck. I was supposed to be back by noon. When I didn't return, my wife notified the police. They were organizing a search and rescue when I finally reached cell service and got ahold of the wife to call off the dogs. Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Uh oh. We better behave. If momma is grumpy. Everyone else is grumpy. [emoji39]
> 
> I decided to go hunting this morning. As I'm still learning the roads around here out in the woods, I ended up turned around and came out 20 miles away from the truck. Thankfully I had an extra can of gas in the back of the side by side. After 2 hours of zigzagging around every bush road in the area, I made it back to the truck. I was supposed to be back by noon. When I didn't return, my wife notified the police. They were organizing a search and rescue when I finally reached cell service and got ahold of the wife to call off the dogs. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



it doesn't hurt to shake them up once in a while. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

After the headache from hell subsided, I finally got the place looking like home and made dinner.
That gorgeous little white table came from an estate sale.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks good pg 

Well. It's a crappy weather day. My wife is off to Minneapolis for the weekend. The kids are in school. That leaves me at home with the dogs all day. I plan on tackling the house garage to get it organized. It's been a catch all since we moved in and with the colder weather upon us, I need to start thinking about storing things in there. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Foggy here this morning!

Working my shift.
The powers that be wanted me to do another 12.
Nope!
Love the job, won't kill myself and become Ms. Reliable.

There is going to be a Polka Fest there for the public, I'll have that grub for my dinner.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> After the headache from hell subsided, I finally got the place looking like home and made dinner.
> That gorgeous little white table came from an estate sale.
> View attachment 118217
> 
> View attachment 118218
> 
> View attachment 118219


 
I like the table.  you obviously have good tastes and I'm betting the food tastes good as well.

If only,,, I were a year younger and single


----------



## rugerman

Rough day at dialysis, at one time my blood pressure dropped to 70/40, I felt like I was going to pass out, took a big drink of cold water and they shot me some fluid thru my fistula and they got my bp up to 90/60, I still feel washed out but I did make my goal for today. Day of rest tomorrow then back on Saturday, I am feeling somewhat better, I could maybe out wrestle a anemic 1 year old right now.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, went to the field this morning looked at a couple jobs got back around 11 am. The last piece of the motor puzzle showed up ( cam ) so I removed the rockers pushrods and existing cam its new but computer profile 114 degree lsa with a carburetor it would idle very smooth but not make much power where I need it. New comps cam hyd. roller  220 degree @.050 and 110 degree lsa with intake centerline @108 degrees should make very good power from 1500-5000 rpm around 350 hp and 425 tq idle will be choppy but its a 4 speed. I had to shim all of the rocker pedestals .050 to get the lifter preload down to .020 I will finish assembling tomorrow ( intake, carb, oil pump, oil pan, timing cover, valve covers, balancer , flywheel with clutch )and put it in on Saturday and have it going Sunday. I will post pics. tomorrow I'm tired. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I like the table.  you obviously have good tastes and I'm betting the food tastes good as well.
> 
> If only,,, I were a year younger and single



I've always preferred being a minimalist with home decor.
Can't say the same for what usually lands on my plate.


Yesterday we had that polka fest at work.
Great time and fabulous food.
They even had draft horses to give wagon rides.

Working again today.
I've got the weekend off except for a 4hr p/u on Sunday evening... says Ms. Reliable.

Ty is on his way home.
He's taking a different route back to see some sights.
Last I heard he was checking into a rest stop on 55 near Jackson, Mississippi.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
Jackson, Ms.was a nice little town the last time I was there.  Nice folks and pretty country.  I once held the C\gas record at their drag strip. I think the old strip is gone now.  Have a goodun!!!!!!


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all, went to the field this morning looked at a couple jobs got back around 11 am. The last piece of the motor puzzle showed up ( cam ) so I removed the rockers pushrods and existing cam its new but computer profile 114 degree lsa with a carburetor it would idle very smooth but not make much power where I need it. New comps cam hyd. roller  220 degree @.050 and 110 degree lsa with intake centerline @108 degrees should make very good power from 1500-5000 rpm around 350 hp and 425 tq idle will be choppy but its a 4 speed. I had to shim all of the rocker pedestals .050 to get the lifter preload down to .020 I will finish assembling tomorrow ( intake, carb, oil pump, oil pan, timing cover, valve covers, balancer , flywheel with clutch )and put it in on Saturday and have it going Sunday. I will post pics. tomorrow I'm tired. Marty



Well I started early this morning got it ready to install but not without a few challenges 
1- true roller timing chain cam sprocket was too thin and had to make a spacer to get it to work
2- SFI dampener when I opened the box is for a LA 360 and did not have the proper balance ring for the magnum so I can correct that after I get the engine installed.
3- tomorrow its going in. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy,
> Jackson, Ms.was a nice little town the last time I was there.  Nice folks and pretty country.  I once held the Cgas record at their drag strip. I think the old strip is gone now.  Have a goodun!!!!!!



Sonny boy rolled into Defiance at 2:30 this morning.
The grandbugs will be delighted when they wake up and see Daddy's home.

I've got today off. Yay!
Shopping again, then splurging on rib eye steak for dinner.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Sonny boy rolled into Defiance at 2:30 this morning.
> The grandbugs will be delighted when they wake up and see Daddy's home.
> 
> I've got today off. Yay!
> Shopping again, then splurging on rib eye steak for dinner.



I’m glad Ty had a safe trip home.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Skipped camp this weekend. No sense driving an hour to sit in the camper in the cold rain burning propane. If it doesn't warm up this weekend I think it's time to put a fork in this year's camping season. 

I'm slowly getting back into my winter routine and going to play music at the church for the first time since April. 

Did I mention that it's raining? We had a mixture of snow and rain this week. The plow truck is all set to be put to work. 

This weeks task includes tarping up trailers, truck campers, lawn tractors etc for the winter. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm building a stone wall about two feet high and 10 feet long creating a dam so my garden pond can be made larger  I using highway rock from a cliff near Pevely MO.  It is full of blue and yellow color with lots of seashell fossils.

My son's above ground pool collapsed so I am using the liner to line my pond.

I will try some pictures when finished.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Well I started early this morning got it ready to install but not without a few challenges
> 1- true roller timing chain cam sprocket was too thin and had to make a spacer to get it to work
> 2- SFI dampener when I opened the box is for a LA 360 and did not have the proper balance ring for the magnum so I can correct that after I get the engine installed.
> 3- tomorrow its going in. Marty



Hi all, started around 8am pulled it off the stand and installed pilot bushing, flywheel and clutch. Hooked it to the old ford tractor with a comalong in between, it was a little difficult due to the front loader bleeding off while trying to line it up with the transmission input shaft but with a little wiggling and some profanity it went in. Got it all bolted up to the bell housing starter on and hooked up also motor mounts done. Tomorrow everything else except the harmonic balancer that I won't have until Tuesday. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Another very busy day.
I drove 40 minutes away to buy a foot stool because I fell in love with it. Lol 

It's my style. 

Just enjoyed dinner and will find a movie to watch later this evening.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

.


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> Another very busy day.
> I drove 40 minutes away to buy a foot stool because I fell in love with it. Lol
> 
> It's my style.
> 
> Just enjoyed dinner and will find a movie to watch later this evening.
> 
> View attachment 118313
> 
> View attachment 118314



Ive been following your additions to the new place, Looking good keep it up. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> Hi all, started around 8am pulled it off the stand and installed pilot bushing, flywheel and clutch. Hooked it to the old ford tractor with a comalong in between, it was a little difficult due to the front loader bleeding off while trying to line it up with the transmission input shaft but with a little wiggling and some profanity it went in. Got it all bolted up to the bell housing starter on and hooked up also motor mounts done. Tomorrow everything else except the harmonic balancer that I won't have until Tuesday. Marty



Damn... you are getting all sorts of work done and I'm just happy when I get out of the La Z Boy.

I think I've gotten too lazy.  Not doing enough property maintenance.  Not doing enough vehicle maintenance, heck I've got a cracked mirror on the tuck that needs changing, found the part at Rockauto for $22 and was too lazy to even order it!


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Damn... you are getting all sorts of work done and I'm just happy when I get out of the La Z Boy.
> 
> I think I've gotten too lazy.  Not doing enough property maintenance.  Not doing enough vehicle maintenance, heck I've got a cracked mirror on the tuck that needs changing, found the part at Rockauto for $22 and was too lazy to even order it!



I read your posts you get plenty done, I sit-down every once in a while to. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

Probably should update everyone on my fireplace progress.  Its going slow but sure.  Almost every tile has to be cut.  They came in 2 sizes.  4x8 and 4x12.  But those are approximate sizes as the tiles are hand made tiles so to get them to all line up edge to edge and corner to corner each tile has to be trimmed.  Well maybe not every tile.  But probably a solid 80% of them are trimmed to fit.  So I'm up the ladder taking measurements, then cutting, then back up the ladder to test fit, frequently trimming a bit more, then a 2nd fitting, then finally sticking it in place with adhesive.  The 2 center rows are pretty much 4x12 and mostly just shaved on a wet saw to get them fitted.  The 4x8 tiles are actually cut down to about 7.75" so they are symmetrical.  The edge tiles were glazed on only 1 edge so those had to be shaped and fitted specially and, of course, those arrived at approximately 4.125" tall instead of 4" like the others and had to be shaved down a bit more than the width of the wet saw blade.  

There are some corners that don't quite line up, and some lines that are a bit wider or narrower than others. But with handmade and hand cut tiles that is to be expected.  FWIW, our house was designed in 1912 (_but I built it in 1994/95_) so these tiles 'look' age appropriate to the original design.

When it comes time to grout that will be a project in itself as I'll be custom mixing the color.  I hate grouting.

The area around the firebox presents a special challenge as the box is metal and will require a special adhesive.  I'll be special ordering that.  Saving that area for the end of the project.

My wife makes my life harder than it needs to be.  But I'll admit that I'm loving the look of this project.  Not going to love fitting the top row of tiles along the ceiling, but still loving the project.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Started back with the band tonight at church. It's nice to get back to playing music.  I hadn't been since April. We have a new member. So three ladies and 2 guys. Three of us playing guitar. Some songs I lead in.  Hard to believe we've been doing this 6 years. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Probably should update everyone on my fireplace progress.  Its going slow but sure.  Almost every tile has to be cut.  They came in 2 sizes.  4x8 and 4x12.  But those are approximate sizes as the tiles are hand made tiles so to get them to all line up edge to edge and corner to corner each tile has to be trimmed.  Well maybe not every tile.  But probably a solid 80% of them are trimmed to fit.  So I'm up the ladder taking measurements, then cutting, then back up the ladder to test fit, frequently trimming a bit more, then a 2nd fitting, then finally sticking it in place with adhesive.  The 2 center rows are pretty much 4x12 and mostly just shaved on a wet saw to get them fitted.  The 4x8 tiles are actually cut down to about 7.75" so they are symmetrical.  The edge tiles were glazed on only 1 edge so those had to be shaped and fitted specially and, of course, those arrived at approximately 4.125" tall instead of 4" like the others and had to be shaved down a bit more than the width of the wet saw blade.
> 
> There are some corners that don't quite line up, and some lines that are a bit wider or narrower than others. But with handmade and hand cut tiles that is to be expected.  FWIW, our house was designed in 1912 (_but I built it in 1994/95_) so these tiles 'look' age appropriate to the original design.
> 
> When it comes time to grout that will be a project in itself as I'll be custom mixing the color.  I hate grouting.
> 
> The area around the firebox presents a special challenge as the box is metal and will require a special adhesive.  I'll be special ordering that.  Saving that area for the end of the project.
> 
> My wife makes my life harder than it needs to be.  But I'll admit that I'm loving the look of this project.  Not going to love fitting the top row of tiles along the ceiling, but still loving the project.



Aaa I see got that done while resting.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> *Started back with the band tonight at church. It's nice to get back to playing music.*  I hadn't been since April. We have a new member. So three ladies and 2 guys. Three of us playing guitar. Some songs I lead in.  Hard to believe we've been doing this 6 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



So I am a "traditional" Catholic.  Like the 'old school' type of Catholic that enjoys reverence and tradition in the service and the song.  Not that I want all the "smells and bells" of Latin mass, I'm not nearly that rigid.  And that being said, I have no real issue with a guitar mass and am glad that some churches do it very well.  *Mine does not.  *And its bizarre because our music director seems to be so good and the choir ministry seems very strong.

We sing _The Gloria_ as if it was a Donovan pop hit from the 1960's but then solemnly sing _The Lord's Prayer_ as a nearly Gregorian style hymn.   Some tunes are nearly Simon & Garfunkel like 2 part harmony, others are have the reverence  of a Russian Orthodox service.  The overall effect is trying to please everyone while, in actuality, it probably pleases nobody.  Honestly it is driving me toward the high Latin masses, which are celebrated at other parishes.  If not for driving distance to more traditional masses I might leave this parish because of the music alone.  But I have to say that our parish Priest delivers a heck of a homily and I very much enjoy his message and how he ties it to the daily readings.

It is sad for me to come out of mass dwelling on the musical choices they make and how disjointed all the music is, when considered as a whole, in our services.  With our freqent travel schedule I miss masses at my home parish, getting to a mass at a 'foreign' parish sometimes makes me thankful for what I return to, but sometimes reinforces the issues I see in our home parish.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We still have the "traditional" mass on Sunday morning with the typical hymns choir and organ.  Those services are the typical half hour sermon etc and usually last 1:15 minutes. On Saturday we do a contemporary service with more modern songs. A quick 2 minute sermon along with communion and 6 songs spread throughout the service. It's aimed at 35 minutes. That's the one I play at. So our church being Anglican or episcopalian down in the states, is very similar to the typical catholic service on Sunday but has a modern inclusive approach to religion that has something for everyone. 

As we have a large aboriginal community, they try to also include traditional aboriginal teachings that tie their beliefs to christianity. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

In my mind the earth is God's church and we were to use it responsibly and take care of it. And music is a aspect of it we are able to enjoy.

I beg of anybody on a cool fall day to get to the top of a mountain and look over the world. Look at all the fall colors and listen to the forest sounds around you and think of or play the song I'm posting below.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYgJBmqEKNw[/ame]


I can and do find real meaning in this song and play it occasionally myself. Can you say we've taken care of God's house? I certainly can't....


----------



## m1west

Bamby said:


> In my mind the earth is God's church and we were to use it responsibly and take care of it. And music is a aspect of it we are able to enjoy.
> 
> I beg of anybody on a cool fall day to get to the top of a mountain and look over the world. Look at all the fall colors and listen to the forest sounds around you and think of or play the song I'm posting below.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYgJBmqEKNw
> 
> 
> I can and do find real meaning in this song and play it occasionally myself. Can you say we've taken care of God's house? I certainly can't....



Its much better to be on the mountain thinking of god than in a church thinking of the mountain. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> Its much better to be on the mountain thinking of god than in a church thinking of the mountain. Marty



Indeed.
Speaking of, I haven't been to mass for a few weeks now.
Eeek!
Not to sound superstitious or silly, but God deserves my thanks both in His house and out.

Maybe He'll forgive me because I'm busy taking care of the elderly and getting my life in the right direction.


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> Indeed.
> Speaking of, I haven't been to mass for a few weeks now.
> Eeek!
> Not to sound superstitious or silly, but God deserves my thanks both in His house and out.
> 
> Maybe He'll forgive me because I'm busy taking care of the elderly and getting my life in the right direction.



Who are we to question that in taking care of the elderly that you are doing God's work. It takes a special person to serve them with the care and compassion they deserve. Unfortunately due to the high tie we are forced to pay to support our keeper we can't do much for nothing.

And everything falling together for you and your place very well could be a reward for your good works.


----------



## m1west

Well, I didn't get as much done on the truck today as I would have liked but I didn't want to put too much in the way of installing the harmonic balancer when it shows up. So I installed the carburetor with the fuel line and the headers. After the balancer, alternator, power steering, fan and radiator prime the oil system, install  distributor then we will see how I did. I have a few other little things like  bending the throttle linkage bracket to 90 degrees as the manifold bolts are vertical where the LA were on 45 deg. add oil and filter I will take care of tomorrow. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

Planning to take a bunch of tile pieces up to the tile specialty store to get a custom colored grout.

Also going to talk to them about the best adhesive for sticking tile to steel.  I've done several web searches and came up with 2 possibilities.  One is a fortified, but basically traditional, adhesive.  The other is a 2 part epoxy type adhesive.  But I probably will NOT be installing any of the tile today.  I want all the stuff I need for the metal box before I get started on that part of the project.  

I may finish up at the ceiling edge of the project were I have a couple more rows and it will require going up/down the ladder more times than I enjoy!

Probably run the dirty dry cleaning bag up to the dry cleaner.  

Afternoon I have fencing practice at one of the high schools.  Evening I have fencing at the club.  I may stop in the club but not stay very long.  Looks to be a few nice/dry days in a row and temps are now in the mid-60's so we are going to run out motorcycle days.  Probably ride to high school fencing/club fencing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy guy. Cutting tiles. Fencing. Lol

One of the kiddies slept in and missed his bus this morning. So I had to drive him in. Then came back home to grab the trailer to head out to dads property to pick up an old lawn tractor I've apparently inherited. It has a snowblower attachment that has to be installed. The mower deck was rotten so it was removed years ago and discarded. So I've got a project ahead. 

Tonight is scouts. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

A riding snowblower is a wonderful thing in the winter!  Good luck with the project.



I did find the right color of grout to make the lovely Mrs_Bob happy.  

And I found the correct epoxy to adhere the tile to the firebox.  

And it was a nice day so I rode a motorcycle this afternoon to fencing practice at the high school. I think one of the new kids quit. H.S. fencing has a reputation of not being a "real sport" because it is *not *typically a "varsity" recognized sport despite its Olympic status. So some kids think it is easy. It's not. We had a good practice but the kids were sweating and several were complaining. Hell I'm less than 2 weeks away from 59 years old and I was doing what they were doing and they wanted to quit??? WTF! After that practice I rode to the fencing club for another practice! 

Rode home in the dark after club practice. *A WHITE cat crossed my path about a mile from home. If a black cat is unlucky, is a white cat lucky?*


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I have a good plow truck but the riding snowblower will come in handy around the house and garage clearing pathways. 

Today I'm supposed to be going to camp to help a friend pull out his pontoon boat and store for the winter. 

My oldest son (15) starts his first job today. Dishwasher in a small family restaurant. I'm feeling old. Seems like yesterday I was changing his diapers. Lol

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> I have a good plow truck but the riding snowblower will come in handy around the house and garage clearing pathways.
> 
> Today I'm supposed to be going to camp to help a friend pull out his pontoon boat and store for the winter.
> 
> My oldest son (15) starts his first job today. Dishwasher in a small family restaurant. I'm feeling old. Seems like yesterday I was changing his diapers. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



I know what you mean in a few more years my kids will be changing my diapers what goes around comes around. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm busy af.
Obviously..


----------



## Lenny

I'm going to a human trafficking coalition meeting tomorrow.  Both hospitals and other agencies in Council Bluffs, Iowa are involved because they help people who have been rescued from human traffickers.  I've been handing out literature for them to truck stops, gas stations, police stations and other places because I'm retired and have the time.

I told my state rep he needs to be there tomorrow, as well as an employee from Senator Joni Ernst's office.  

The meetings are very proactive so it is a pleasure to attend.


----------



## m1west

Hi all the correct harmonic balancer showed up today. I put it on and the v belt pulley then got bogged down modifying the throttle cable bracket to get proper geometry for the new carburetor, further complicating the matter is the 1" spacer under the carburetor. There is going to be some cutting and welding. Tomorrow morning I am going to do a leave at 4am turn around trip to the cabin to dis connect the spring, drain the water tank and lines then drive back. Its going to be a long day. Originally I was going for an over night but notification from PG&E that due to dry conditions in my area at home they might turn the power off for a couple of days. That totally ruined the plan. The wife is going to visit her sister on Sunday so I can't go on the weekend. And the weather report says 27 degree lows up there starting in a couple days so tomorrow is it. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

Still have to do the area around the firebox. 

And grout.  

But at least I’m done with the ladder for today!

Approx 12’ tall x 8’ wide


----------



## Melensdad

Lenny said:


> I'm going to a human trafficking coalition meeting tomorrow.  Both hospitals and other agencies in Council Bluffs, Iowa are involved because they help people who have been rescued from human traffickers.  *I've been handing out literature for them *to truck stops, gas stations, police stations and other places because I'm retired and have the time.
> 
> I told my state rep he needs to be there tomorrow, as well as an employee from Senator Joni Ernst's office.
> 
> The meetings are very proactive so it is a pleasure to attend.



Can you post images of the brochure?  Or a PDF file?  I'd like to see too!


----------



## m1west

Got up at 3am left the house at 4am drove 250 miles into the cabin. pulled the spring pipe, drained 1500 gallon tank and piping to the yard and cabin. Hit a dear driving home near deer creek. I came around a corner doing 50 there were 2 of them in the other lane, they started running as I was hitting the brakes one tried to run in front of me and I bumped him doing 15-20 mph it went down then got up and ran off and didn't even hurt the truck. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks good. Sucks about the deer. I hit one last year. Cracked the plastic bumper cover on the old truck. I'd rather hit a deer than a moose though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Been tres busy!
Finally got my bedroom, a vacuum cleaner, the excellent slow cooker that I wanted and a lady's toolbox lol
Ate at KFC and polished off half pint of Ben&Jerry's Phish Food.
It was wonderful having the day off.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Looks good. Sucks about the deer. I hit one last year. Cracked the plastic bumper cover on the old truck. I'd rather hit a deer than a moose though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



The deer here are not very big 150-200# and no Moose thankfully. Where I grew up in Mi. we had mule deer and white tail those would total your car. Marty


----------



## Lenny

Melensdad said:


> Can you post images of the brochure?  Or a PDF file?  I'd like to see too!




Here you go.  One is a card (both sides) and the other is a poster that has tear off papers with phone numbers for help and/or assistance.  As you can see, they are compliments of the Rotary Club, so they may have them locally with local phone numbers.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Melensdad

Thank you!


----------



## Lenny

Melensdad said:


> Thank you!




You're welcome.  As we all know, it's a serious issue.  

Local hospitals and Catholic Charities can guide you in the right direction if you and anyone you know wants to get involved.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Indeed.
> Speaking of, I haven't been to mass for a few weeks now.
> Eeek!
> Not to sound superstitious or silly, but God deserves my thanks both in His house and out.
> 
> Maybe He'll forgive me because I'm busy taking care of the elderly and getting my life in the right direction.



I'm sure you are doing the right things and God will understand.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I'm sure you are doing the right things and God will understand.



I believe I am, Lenny.
There is that thing in life all about how we operate in order to not block the potential blessings.
I can say I've been truly blessed with guidance.

So... today I'm doing the 2-10p gig.
The family are doing well, the grandies are perfect.
That makes me happy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went hunting this morning. Found some mud. Didn't get stuck. That's a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Dentist for the repair of 2 cracked fillings ... no waiting!!!

TSC for mouse traps because the little pests are coming in from the fields and woods as the temps drop.  

Home for lunch before fencing practice.  Then practice got cancelled so I did some more work on the fireplace.  Only 8 more big pieces to go.  But each has to be epoxied into place.  4 will require a simple cut, 4 are actually full size.  There are two pieces approx 14”x7.75” that need to be cut, fitted and set.  After that there is some detail work to do.  Install some tile corbels, then grout (or visa versa?)  The end is in sight!


----------



## m1west

Got going on the motor installation around 9am. The fat lady sang around 3pm still have to modify the throttle cable bracket tomorrow and test drive. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh. Check out the rack I found while out hunting. I did get a couple birds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

wow


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh. Check out the rack I found while out hunting. I did get a couple birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



Glad I didn't hit what that was attached to. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I know. It's heavy. Must be a big moose to have that. First time I ever found an antler out in the woods. I did a quick search and discovered that moose antlers similar to this sell for $150-500. I have no intention of selling it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny

The weather turned 'crappy' (synonym for 'shitty') today, so going to the city (I moved from Council Bluffs, Iowa to Avoca, Iowa) to do some shopping and have lunch with a couple of buddies.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> The weather turned 'crappy' (synonym for 'shitty') today, so going to the city (I moved from Council Bluffs, Iowa to Avoca, Iowa) to do some shopping and have lunch with a couple of buddies.



It's crappy here too, Lenny.
Rain all day they say.

I've got an estate sale to go to again to hopefully get a small kitchen table and chairs.
Another wonderful find!
It's in Swanton. I haven't been there in years.
Then I have to contact my friend to arrange a good time for her to follow me because she has a van to transport them to my apartment.
The guy said he'd deliver them for a hefty fee.
Julie said to hell with that, I'll do it for free.
Lol
I've got a bit more running around to do as well.
I'm super busy these days when I'm not working.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh. Check out the rack I found while out hunting. I did get a couple birds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Don't even have to make this stuff up.  

 https://www.wearethemighty.com/history/soviet-moose-cavalry-wwii?rebelltitem=2#rebelltitem2 



> *The Soviet Moose Cavalry almost rode into World War II*
> Blake StilwellOct. 09, 2019 10:44AM EST
> 
> At the Battle of Krojanty in the early days of World War II, Polish cavalrymen famously charged a Nazi mechanized infantry unit, disbursing them and allowing an orderly retreat for other Polish units in the area. It was one of the last-ever cavalry charges, and perhaps the last truly successful one. But cavalry was still very much on the minds of some Soviet war planners – especially in the brutal fighting the Red Army saw in Finland.
> 
> Anyone who's ever seen a moose in person, especially in the wild, knows just how huge and intimidating these creatures can be. Imagine how large and intimidating a giant moose could be while charging at you at full gallop – some Soviet leader did. And the USSR briefly imagined how useful the moose could be in the deep snows of Finland.
> 
> "Ask any local," one moose farmer told the BBC, "and he will tell you that a tree is the safest place to be when you are facing an angry elk."
> 
> Near Nizhny Novgorod, the Soviets started a farm to domesticate moose for that purpose. But they soon found – as Charles XI of Sweden did – that moose aren't big fans of gunfire. They tend to run the other direction.
> 
> But the moose had been used for centuries in Scandinavia as transport animals. After all, horses weren't native to the region, but moose were. They proved to be too much effort for the Swedish military to handle though. Moose are more susceptible to disease and harder to feed, for one.
> 
> The Soviets decided that the moose they attempted to domesticate for milk would serve another purpose, using them as transportation and pack animals. They even thought the moose could be used as a meat animal – after all, much of the Soviet population was starving. The effort to train them for milk was relatively successful, but the effort to use them for meat wasn't. Just as moose are too smart to run toward gunfire, they are also too smart to be led to a slaughterhouse.​


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Since it's been pouring rain coupled with the fact that my legs decided they aren't working,  I declared today a day of rest. 

Normally I can walk fine during the day but use a cane for support incase my legs give out. That usually lasts until the evening when my thighs say F it and tense up. I then have to  use a walker around the house to move around. 

Today, I barely made it from the bed to the bathroom 20 feet away when my legs gave out. Nerve damage sucks. I've been pretty chair bound and useless all day. 

Hopefully I can get around in a couple hours as the kids get home from school and one of us has to drive the oldest boy to his job 10 miles away. It'll be nice when he turns 16 and goes for his license. Although we have graduated licensing up here requiring new drivers to drive a year with another licensed driver in the vehicle. The second year, they can drive alone but not at night or on major divided highways.  By the time they are 18, they have their full license. When I got mine, it was different. I wrote a beginner's test one month, then took a road test the following month and got my full license. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

That table and chair set was beautiful, but the guy wanted way too much for them, especially since the table was scratched and one of the chair legs had a crack running the length of it.
I don't care if it was "charming and worn".. 
So, I'll get what I need elsewhere.

Got the window rod and valance hung.
Love it, really makes the room pop!
Just need to get some things for the walls, then.. finis!


----------



## Melensdad

Business meeting this morning.  

Trip to the bank to figure out how to open a checking account for a non-profit organization.

Then home to work on tile.  Seems like working on tile has become my life.  But there was more progress.  

Never used 2 part epoxy to adhere tile to metal before but that was today's project.  It worked.  It stinks too.  But the smell vanishes after the epoxy cures.  A bit of a PITA to work with on a smooth metal finish, figured out that its best to let is start to harden before sticking the tile pieces up on the metal.  Then holding it in place.  Then securing it with masking tape until the epoxy has cured.


----------



## Melensdad

First major regional fencing tournament of the year is today at Northwestern University on the north side of Chicago.  Heading up there mid-morning.  One of my saber girls from high school is competing as a college sophomore.  One of my epee boys and one of my saber boys from another high school is also competing, both will be among the youngest competitors as this competition is mostly college aged fencers.

Of course, I've already set more tile this morning.  The last of the last of it.  So now it will be GROUTING the fireplace.  I hate grouting.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got up this morning and brrrr!
Very brisk out there.

Nothing to say except this is my weekend to work.
Tomorrow is a 12 hr day.


----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> Since it's been pouring rain coupled with the fact that my legs decided they aren't working,  I declared today a day of rest.



Does the rain and cold weather worsen your condition?  

On my end, arthritis kicked into my 72 year old body last Fall and that really messed up my exercise routine.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. I can feel a change in the weather for 3 days in advance before it actually hits. Today is a mixture of rain and snow. The worst weather for me. 

I just came from standing outside for an hour handing out apples and collecting donations for the scouts. Rushed back home to drive my son to work. This afternoon I have to head back to the city to play music at the church. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Hi all, yesterday morning I took the old dodge for a test drive. Everything was good until I went down a steep hill and all of a sudden oil smoke off the headers. I turned around and could see  an oil trail. Back at home no leak?? cleaned up the mess on the frame etc. started the engine no leak reved it up no leak. Took it for another drive, same thing. When I got home and cleaned it up again. and added oil. After some head scratching and looking I figured out what happened. The 8 quart pan fits both the LA motor as well as the magnum. I used the 1 piece magnum style oil pan gasket. The oil seals for the LA are held in place with a tab that the pan has a corresponding pocket with a hole in it. The magnum gasket is flat so there was about a 1/8" gap at the end of the pan on both sides at the timing cover. I cleaned it with acetone and added some RTV ultra black and packed it in the void and out the retaining holes. Let it sit all day and night. Today no leaks. I put the hood on filled it with gas and drove the shit out of it up and down hills. All good brought it home and cleaned it up. I am happy its done and all new but it set me back on some other projects. Marty


----------



## m1west

Took the wife to the airport she went to visit her sister for 3 weeks, Me and dads little boy are free men for at least 2 weeks then I will have to clean the place back up before she comes home and kicks my ass. Marty


----------



## Lenny

Protested abortions in front of Planned Parenthood today and then snacks and visited with these friends and like-minded people across the street at Gabriel's Corner.  Gabriel's Corner is a place my buddy opened up to council women who are unsure about whether or not they want abortions.  Lives have been saved by him and his wife.


----------



## Melensdad

Lenny said:


> Protested abortions in front of Planned Parenthood today ...



I get called a 'science denier' when I question "climate change" but people who support abortion know that they are killing a child despite the fact that scientists consider a mold spore on Mars to be 'life'


----------



## Lenny

Melensdad said:


> I get called a 'science denier' when I question "climate change" but people who support abortion know that they are killing a child despite the fact that scientists consider a mold spore on Mars to be 'life'




Amazing, isn't it?!  Crack an eagle egg and the same people would go nuts, yet they are programmed to encourage murdering preborn kids!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One last hoorah at camp. Closing up tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Amazing, isn't it?!  Crack an eagle egg and the same people would go nuts, yet they are programmed to encourage murdering preborn kids!



Awesome what you did there, Lenny!
And, you are so right.

I've got today off, all to myself.
Gonna enjoy every minute.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Home from camp to help prepare Thanksgiving dinner. We had a big potluck Turkey dinner at camp yesterday. The lovely missus came home with the kids after supper while I stayed to close things up this morning. 

This morning started earlier than planned. I finally crawled my drunken butt into bed around 1am. By 5am things were getting cool inside the camper as the last of the propane was used up. It snowed overnight and temperatures fell to below freezing. 

So I admitted defeat at 6am and began packing up all the food. By 8 am I had everything loaded and had the sewage tank empty. I wrapped up the outdoor kitchen with a tarp yesterday. As it snowed, I couldn't bring in the slides so I'll head back out this week sometime to finish putting it to bed for the winter. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Awesome what you did there, Lenny!
> And, you are so right.
> 
> I've got today off, all to myself.
> Gonna enjoy every minute.




I hope you have a great day off!

I have friends who are in medical professions.  Part of their oath/contract is to SAVE lives.  Abortions are such a conflict of interest?


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Lenny and yes, conflict of interest.

The pledge/oath includes:

*To do no harm and devote ourselves to the welfare of those committed to our care.*

Some of us take those words very seriously.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> The pledge/oath includes:
> 
> *To do no harm and devote ourselves to the welfare of those committed to our care.*
> 
> Some of us take those words very seriously.



Pirate, thanks for the information!  I will use it if appropriate.  I've been interviewed by the medias a handful of times over the years.  I'd love it if a reporter showed up some time during the 40 Days For Life, but I don't think they will.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, went to the field this morning, upon my return I started the big clean up and tool organization after the engine build and install, got about 75% done. Marty


----------



## Lenny

Going on a road trip for the day with a friend, her mentally handicap sister and their 90 year old mother.  Typically around 200 miles.  We'll go to Omaha, NE for lunch and a place we all like, then south to some delta areas of rivers, then some small towns and then come back on the Iowa of the Missouri River to look at some of the current flood damage that started in the Spring.  

My friend and her family really look forward to these, which are typically 3 or 4 times a month and that is a good thing.


----------



## m1west

Lenny said:


> Going on a road trip for the day with a friend, her mentally handicap sister and their 90 year old mother.  Typically around 200 miles.  We'll go to Omaha, NE for lunch and a place we all like, then south to some delta areas of rivers, then some small towns and then come back on the Iowa of the Missouri River to look at some of the current flood damage that started in the Spring.
> 
> My friend and her family really look forward to these, which are typically 3 or 4 times a month and that is a good thing.



I know that area, I was born in Omaha lived in Plattsmouth until moving to MI when 8 yrs. old. Still have family in Council Bluffs. Sounds like a nice little ride. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

Working on the compostable spoons and wrap line today.  WE have yet to find a compatible paper material for wrapping. However, that is the easy part of the project because someone, somewhere , has the structure I need.  I just have to find them.

I still cannot fold the darn things at the speeds we need. So today I'm starting over with the apparatus involved.

We have been at this everyday for three months. It has one of my most productive lines tied up doing nothing but keeping me awake at night. If I don't have success by the end of this week, I'm cancelling the project altogether.


----------



## pirate_girl

So far I made a BLT for breakfast.

Working later this afternoon.
No More 12 hour shifts!!
No no no no no..


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> So far I made a BLT for breakfast.
> 
> Working later this afternoon.
> No More 12 hour shifts!!
> No no no no no..
> 
> View attachment 118541



That's a great way to start the day.  Me?  I've got my usual cup of coffee.

I hear what you say about those 12-hour shifts.  Working them day after day can really drag you down.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After the kids left for school I went out to drag the lawn with the lawn sweeper I picked up over the weekend. It works good. I had intended to just try it out for a couple passes to see how it works. Three hours later I had dragged the whole lawn and emptied 8 loads of leaves and grass. Sure beats raking. The sweeper has a bar with teeth on the front that scratches and ararates the lawn. Followed by a rotating drum with stiff bristles that sweeps everything into the catcher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Went up to our "flip house" and loaded up my tools into the pick up to bring them home.  Unloaded and put the tools, materials, etc away.  Now I'm resting a bit before I head off to the local high school for fencing practice.


----------



## Lenny

m1west said:


> I know that area, I was born in Omaha lived in Plattsmouth until moving to MI when 8 yrs. old. Still have family in Council Bluffs. Sounds like a nice little ride. Marty




Had a good ride.....200 miles.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got a surprise at work yesterday.
Michael Jackson was in the house.
Lol

This guy was good, the residents loved him.


----------



## norscaner

just curious  was he in black face??


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> just curious  was he in black face??



Yes, but his was the real deal.


----------



## Melensdad

Walter the female rescue 'Walter Terrier' is overdue for shots.  

So that will be this morning.  

Afternoon is high school fencing practice.  Evening is beginner fencing class.


----------



## pirate_girl

I have today off!
Nice cool day in store.
I'm doing as little as possible.
Will however make a nice dinner.

Ty stopped by on his way back from a tow in Bowling Green and brought me a Dunkin Donuts coffee.

Got the local radio station on.
Seems the GM strike is over.
So Defiance peeps will be doing the happy dance.


----------



## FrancSevin

Saw my foot doctor today.  He's middle aged crabby SOB, but his office is two blocks from my house. I see him every three months or so for treatments.

Today I found out he moved to Oregon and met his replacement.  A stunning young blonde. I think I'm going to increase my treatment schedule.

If only she could replace my urologist.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day today. Up at 6. Kids gone by 7:30. I headed to the garage to spend a couple hours cleaning up and organizing.

I then loaded up the small riding mower, push mower, and trimmer in the trailer and headed to town to the old house to mow the hay field that took over the lawn. 

I came back and worked on an older riding mower I inherited last week and got it running. 

I put away all the cushions and pillows for the patio furniture. 

I started waxing the canoe I bought last week. 

Apparently we're going out for supper so I've been told. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Years ago I bought a running 8N Ford tractor from a guy who fixes 'em up. Cosmetically Ugly but ran well with good compression on all four cylinders .

It has been parked in my lot for two years idle.  It came with implements, brush hog and a 5'  grading blade. I have $2,500 tied up in it.

Yesterday we put in a new battery and after cleaning the carburetor fired it up. Amazingly it started and ran well but the oil has antifreeze in it. Apparently the seller did not have the coolant down to -20 F. My bad as I didn't check.

So, I'm looking at another project on the list. Likely a block exchange.

Damn! 

In comes an employee's husband who wanted the tractor but has no money to buy it outright. He has wanted it since I brought it home but never had the cash. 

So I gave it to him with the stipulation that I get it back when he dies. If I know this guy, it will be pulling a plow or a brush hog for him by Thanksgiving.


----------



## pirate_girl

I hung 2 pictures and made dinner.
The End lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today is a dependent day. What I do is all dependent on if I can walk. With the weather change and it being colder, my legs have been giving out on me quite frequently. It took me 10 minutes this morning to walk to the kitchen from the bedroom using two canes for support. We went out for a foster parent appreciation dinner last night. Halfway through supper, my legs cramped up so much that I had to get up from the table in order to release it. Picture a severe Charlie horse accompanied by a total loss of strength. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Today I’m meeting with one of my favorite former fencers, she is home for fall break.  So coffee at 10:00am with her.  Dinner tonight with my brother.  Nothing else planned.


----------



## 300 H and H

Harvesting soybeans.
Weather has us weeks behind. I hope harvest of corn is done by Thanksgiving. Usually we are finishing up by the first of November.
Not this year or last however. The weather has made a mess of the last 2 growing seasons. The upper Midwest is way behind.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## m1west

Hi all I'm headed to the field this morning when I return I want to finish the radio and speaker installation on the old dodge I started yesterday. Marty


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> Saw my foot doctor today.  He's middle aged crabby SOB, but his office is two blocks from my house. I see him every three months or so for treatments.
> 
> Today I found out he moved to Oregon and met his replacement.  A stunning young blonde. I think I'm going to increase my treatment schedule.
> 
> If only she could replace my urologist.



LOL!  Impress her with your anatomical knowledge by asking her if she'll check your cockus erectus.


----------



## Lenny

Going to the gym this morning and gun show this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm working 6-10p today.
The same on Sunday.
Splitting it up to get those hours in, by golly!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still having a rough leg day. I overdid it yesterday. I saw a snail pass me earlier when I went out. Music practice tonight. 

I had to go to the city for a stone chip repair on my windshield. Some idiot in front of me yesterday on the highway was swerving back and forth and kicked up a rock that hit the windshield directly in my line of sight. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

NorthernRedneck said:


> Today is a dependent day. What I do is all dependent on if I can walk. With the weather change and it being colder, my legs have been giving out on me quite frequently. It took me 10 minutes this morning to walk to the kitchen from the bedroom using two canes for support. We went out for a foster parent appreciation dinner last night. Halfway through supper, my legs cramped up so much that I had to get up from the table in order to release it. Picture a severe Charlie horse accompanied by a total loss of strength.



Have you ever looked into "Leg Cramps With Apple Cider Vinegar". You'd need to source out the unpasteurized cider it is ready available around here and carries a lot of positive results.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> LOL! Impress her with your anatomical knowledge by asking her if she'll check your cockus erectus.


:th_lmao:

Her being a doctor, I can assume she understands Latin.  However her husband is a moose. So I'll decline your advice.


----------



## m1west

Bamby said:


> Have you ever looked into "Leg Cramps With Apple Cider Vinegar". You'd need to source out the unpasteurized cider it is ready available around here and carries a lot of positive results.



I don't know how well it works for leg cramps but I can't say enough about how good it is for stomach ailments, in 2015 I was having a terrible time after the apple sider vinegar I can eat anything again. Marty


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all I'm headed to the field this morning when I return I want to finish the radio and speaker installation on the old dodge I started yesterday. Marty



When I returned from the field the raidio got finished, now I don't have to listen to myself think for the 2.5 hour cabin trip. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Saturday!

On today's agenda, not working lol

I've got to see a woman about a sunburst design mirror which would look fab above my couch.
Then I am DONE with the living room.

I'm walking the path everyone has told me about that "goes beyond the horse farm, just follow the fence"... the weather is going to be perfect today.


----------



## FrancSevin

Gateway Crossfire Car club is terrorizing southern Illinois today with a wine tour. Too cool for the roadster so we will be running with the wife's SRT6 Supercharged coupe.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today I want to fix an oi leak on the new motor  its small and I think its coming from the inside edge of the passenger side valve cover as there is oil on the intake manifold and then running down the back making some drip spots when you park it. Then back on the cabin security door that should be done and installed not for the old Dodge motor. Marty


----------



## Lenny

I'm going to Indianola (south of Des Monies, Iowa) this afternoon for the 14th anual Iowa Minuteman get-together.  It will be fun visiting with people across that state that I only see once a year....lucky we have phones so at least we can chat all year .

Maybe go to the gym this morning.


----------



## Melensdad

Temps are supposed to be in the mid-upper 60(F)s today on the south shore of Lake Michigan.  Skies are bright blue and the sun is shining.  Roads are dry.

Looks like we may take a motorcycle ride to the northeast and head up to the International Friendship Gardens on the Indiana/Michigan border.  Trees are not yet in full fall color but the weather is so nice it will be hard to pass up a nice ride and some of the trees are looking beautiful.  The Gardens have several short hiking trials, roughly 1/2 to 2 miles so we'll probably walk around a bit.  

Grab a meal somewhere on the way to or from the gardens.  If not to the gardens then somewhere else.  But too nice to let the day go to waste.  

I still have to grout the fireplace but that is a good job to do on a rainy day!


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> I'm going to Indianola (south of Des Monies, Iowa) this afternoon for the 14th anual Iowa Minuteman get-together. It will be fun visiting with people across that state that I only see once a year....lucky we have phones so at least we can chat all year .
> 
> Maybe go to the gym this morning.


About 20 years ago, I built a barn for my BIL down in Indianola.
 Say hi to the Klings and the Bailey families if they are there.


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> About 20 years ago, I built a barn for my BIL down in Indianola.
> Say hi to the Klings and the Bailey families if they are there.



I will.  Are they members of the Iowa Minutemen?


----------



## pirate_girl

I have yet to hear back from this woman with the mirror.
I even offered her more than she is selling it for.
She did read my message on Marketplace.
Hmmph!

Made flounder for dinner.

The walk was nice.
Eagles overhead!


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> I will. Are they members of the Iowa Minutemen?


 
I think Larry Bailey is.

Captain A. Kling Jr ruins the IOWA National guard


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all, today I want to fix an oi leak on the new motor  its small and I think its coming from the inside edge of the passenger side valve cover as there is oil on the intake manifold and then running down the back making some drip spots when you park it. Then back on the cabin security door that should be done and installed not for the old Dodge motor. Marty



Hi all, I put a new gasket on the leaking valve cover, thick pressed paper, the others were cork and not very wide you can see where it was missing the valve cover flange. Instead of working on the security door I inspected the tracks on my new old Tucker snow cat, I found some rollers with the flange worn off ( the track doesn't stay on the rails very good like that) and used up most all of my spares. I didn't find any bad bearings or frozen rollers so I just have to grease them all now and load it on the hauler to take to the mountain in November.        ( another project that got held up by the truck motor) Looks like I will be on the snow cat forum soon begging for used rollers. Marty


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> I think Larry Bailey is.
> 
> Captain A. Kling Jr ruins the IOWA National guard



Nobody by those names that I talked with.  Glenn Freeman spoke, as well as a state rep and a few others.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today was a good day. I took my oldest son out bird hunting in the morning. Came home and unloaded the side by side. Then went to town to pick up a used refrigerator to keep in the basement. I went to the church to play the 5pm service. Back home afterwards to play a board game with my wife and  daughter. Two of the kids are gone for the weekend. 

The leaves started turning a few weeks ago. Most have fallen already with it going to below freezing at night. I've been working on tarping everything up for the winter. Camp is closed for the season. Still lots of hunting this fall though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

That woman sold the mirror.
She finally sent me a text last night.
Her loss, she could have gotten more.
Oh well, they have ones very similar to that style at Kohl's in Defiance.

I'm going to the late morning mass, then puttering around until I go into work this evening.

The leaves are really starting to turn here too.
??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back to church this morning with the family. This afternoon is a great time to kick the feet up and watch a nascar race. My legs need a rest. I may play some guitar. I've been playing a bit of old bonjovi lately. What I play depends on the mood. 

I had to chuckle yesterday. We're all set to start playing the service at church. Usually the band takes 5 before we start with our first two songs at the beginning of the service. I'm almost always sitting there plucking away quietly as background music. Our pastor walks by and tells me that what I was playing sounded great. Little did she know that I was doing an acoustic version of a Metallica song. In church. While people were arriving. Lmao. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Working on the green house today. I have to remove all of the bubble wrap plastic from the inside as it is old and brittle. Behind it is three years of dead bugs and other critter debris in the four inch gap to the outside plastic wrap.

The Bubble wrap creates an insulating air chamber. But unlike the transparent Greenhouse wrap, it magnifies the sunbeams so that the light is evenly distributed all day.



But before I can replace it I have to clean up the mess and remove all of the old staples in order to get a good seal to the 4X4 framing. This also closes the storm windows airtight.

I used cheap $12 storm windows to glaze the building. Years ago I bought 20 of them (36"X66" side sliders) at a store closing. Works great as they have screen and sliding glass. But, with a thermal rating of less than R3, they are useless for keeping things warm.

As it is the Greenhouse, being 12 feet high, 6 feet deep and 18 feet wide, we get free heat any winter day the sun shines. But with all the cracks and rips in the inner bubble skin, there's been some really cold nights this fall.


----------



## Lenny

Argued wit Verizon earlier today.  They jerked me around like they work for the government.  I'm probably going over to US Cellular. 

Now I'm going to the local bar and visit with friends.  I quit drinking alcohol two years ago, so don't worry about me driving home.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ugh.....I'm sick. With barely any pre sickness symptoms last night I got up and ran to the bathroom where the contents of my stomach  made a second appearance. 

It's election day. I feel better. The voting opens at 9:30am. My wife and I will go do our duty early as we're in a severe rainfall warning starting this afternoon. You guys and your Colorado lows that you keep sending north. Sheesh 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Feel better Brian!
Yes, we're to get heavy rain this afternoon as well with lots of wind.

I'm working next 2 days.
Last night I wasn't even on the schedule when I walked in at 6. 
That was the scheduler preceptor's error.
I stayed and did the admission dance and drank coffee which kept me awake until 1am.


----------



## FrancSevin

Running Tabasco sauce samples today. Almost one half million of them this time. And, this time it is a contest with a preloaded gift card. 

They will be at the Wally worlds about Thanksgiving. While you are there, buy a rotisserie chicken. Buttery Garlic is the best.


----------



## Melensdad

Morning doctor's appointment.  Just routine.

After the appointment I went to the eye doctor to order new glasses.  Power failure due to storms knocked out power for a good bit of the town and entire business district so I headed over to the local hot dog stand for a Chicago Style polish, with double onions, of course.  Back to the eye doctor after lunch and still no power.  

Headed home and figured I'd stop at the CVS near my home, that CVS is 20 miles away from the eye doctor.  Got there and the power was out there too   So no way to get my medications, or drop off my new prescription.  

Got home and cut open a watermelon that we had just purchased the other day.  It was rotten.  

Looked up the national fencing results page because I have 3 of my kids fencing in a competition in Kansas City today.  I couldn't make it to that event.  

Dasha, my Russian girl, had a horrible day.  She was ranked 44th at the event.  She is nationally ranked as the 67th best saber fencer in the USA right now.  But today she came in 90th place in the event this morning.  She got wiped out by one of our very best fencers.

2 boys are still fencing.  Dominic is ranked 1st in his event, which is a Div II Epee event.  Hoping he will bring home a gold medal.  Mateo is just hoping for a decent day in Men's Div 2 Saber, but he is not considered a contender.

I will be leaving for high school fencing practice in about an hour.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Morning doctor's appointment. Just routine.
> 
> After the appointment I went to the eye doctor to order new glasses. Power failure due to storms knocked out power for a good bit of the town and entire business district so I headed over to the local hot dog stand for a Chicago Style polish, with double onions, of course. Back to the eye doctor after lunch and still no power.
> 
> Headed home and figured I'd stop at the CVS near my home, that CVS is 20 miles away from the eye doctor. Got there and the power was out there too  So no way to get my medications, or drop off my new prescription.
> 
> Got home and cut open a watermelon that we had just purchased the other day. It was rotten.
> 
> Looked up the national fencing results page because I have 3 of my kids fencing in a competition in Kansas City today. I couldn't make it to that event.
> 
> Dasha, my Russian girl, had a horrible day. She was ranked 44th at the event. She is nationally ranked as the 67th best saber fencer in the USA right now. But today she came in 90th place in the event this morning. She got wiped out by one of our very best fencers.
> 
> 2 boys are still fencing. Dominic is ranked 1st in his event, which is a Div II Epee event. Hoping he will bring home a gold medal. Mateo is just hoping for a decent day in Men's Div 2 Saber, but he is not considered a contender.
> 
> I will be leaving for high school fencing practice in about an hour.



Given how good your day has been so far, you might want to wrap yourself in bubble wrap. I got some.


----------



## m1west

went to field this morning got back around noon ate lunch and then took the old Dodge for a drive. It appears that I have won the oil leak battle.  For now anyway. Also the first time ever I haven't had a header flange leak on the first try, especially small Mopar the 2 center exhaust ports do not have 2 bolts per port. One bolt 2 ports then another bolt. I used solid copper gaskets with high temp. RTV and let it sit for 48 hours before running it. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

One of my fencing kids won the BRONZE medal today in the national challenge competition!

One of my fencing kids screwed up big time and had a bad attitude and now has to dig herself out of the hole she dug herself into.  

And one of my fencing kids was 'meh' in the competition and that is what was expected.

It's been a long day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Starting a kitchen Reno this morning. We're replacing the dated countertops with a nice quartz.  We also have a new dishwasher sitting in the garage ready to go in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I got wrangled into working 10 hours today.
Yes, I can't say no.
Going in at noon.
I've got tomorrow off and will be taking a friend to dinner for girl talk.
She split with her guy and needs a shoulder.
She's a mess.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> I got wrangled into working 10 hours today.
> Yes, I can't say no.
> Going in at noon.



It's a double edge sword, isn't it.  The extra money is nice but it's exausting.  Been there.

Best wishes for your friend.


----------



## Lenny

Gym and haircut this morning, picking up my new phone and telling Verizon to stuff it.  Then a city council meeting this evening at 1800 hours.  That's 6:00 PM if you don't know military time and if you are a Democrat, it's when the big hand is on 12 and the little hand is on 6.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> It's a double edge sword, isn't it.  The extra money is nice but it's exausting.  Been there.
> 
> Best wishes for your friend.



Lenny, I've put in so many hours since August.
I've got all this money coming in and no time to spend it.

Thanks concerning Charlotte.
She's a peach and didn't deserve/need him anyway.
Been telling her that for months.
Maybe this time she'll listen.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Lenny, I've put in so many hours since August.
> I've got all this money coming in and no time to spend it.
> 
> Thanks concerning Charlotte.
> She's a peach and didn't deserve/need him anyway.
> Been telling her that for months.
> Maybe this time she'll listen.



I need to introduce you to my wife.  She knows how to spend money in no time.

I can have here there within 6 hours.

Jus' trying to help.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> I need to introduce you to my wife.  She knows how to spend money in no time.
> 
> I can have here there within 6 hours.
> 
> Jus' trying to help.



You beat me to it!

I planned to make the same offer :th_lmao:


----------



## Bamby

Well it appears my backyard is now just about it's peak.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Lenny, I've put in so many hours since August.
> I've got all this money coming in and no time to spend it.
> 
> Thanks concerning Charlotte.
> She's a peach and didn't deserve/need him anyway.
> Been telling her that for months.
> Maybe this time she'll listen.




I hope she listens to. It's great having friends who have each other's back.

You might think about leaving the money in your bank for retirement.   I'm lucky to have some extra money now that I'm retired.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I went to Sacramento this morning to look at a job then drove to Stanford its near SanJose in the Bay Area about 150 miles from Sacramento to see my friend Robert. It took 3 hours to get there with traffic and idiots. I only stayed for about an hour as he had family there and wasn't feeling too hot. His blood got septic from a leak. His heart rate in the monitor was 105 resting and now has    A-FIB they are hoping will go away when stabilized. Then three hours home.I don't know how long he will be there, I think they discharged him too soon he was discharged on Friday afternoon and was back on Sunday. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're tackling the dishwasher today and relocating a bank of cupboards in preparation for the new countertops on Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

My checking account got 'cloned' by someone who is writing fake checks using checks that look real.  

I'm off to the bank in a few minutes to close that account and reopen a new one.  The bank cleared $1500 worth of bad checks, each written for $500.  I have protection on that account so its the bank that is out the money, not me.  

Then, at the same bank, I'm opening a new business checking account.  Somehow I missed a meeting, got named the President of the fencing club, so now it is my job to get us a bank account.  We had been using the treasurer's personal bank account as the club account, he just kept a good ledger of the funds, but he's now 65 and wants to turn that job over to someone else just in case he dies.  The club was officially accepted by the I.R.S. as a "non-profit" corporation about a month ago so now it's time to take all those papers to the bank, open an account, and deposit the money into the bank.  He will still be the one controlling the money but we will have the ability to have multiple people sign checks, use a club 'debit' card for ordering equipment, etc.  

All the checks, petty cash, legal documents, etc, will be stored at the fencing club in a file cabinet instead of scattered between his house and my house in piles on our respective desks


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I hope she listens to. It's great having friends who have each other's back.
> 
> You might think about leaving the money in your bank for retirement.   I'm lucky to have some extra money now that I'm retired.



Yep yep yep!
We had brunch together instead of dinner this evening.
I'm hoping I'm going to be that one friend who has gotten through to her in a very clear manner. 

My funds are fine now that I'm not being everyone else's personal bank account.
Lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> My funds are fine now that I'm not being everyone else's personal bank account.
> Lol



Been there and done that too with regard to my adult grandkids, especially the grand daughters.  It caused a family melt down and now they are not talking to me/us.  It sure is a lot quieter and cheaper that way.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Yep yep yep!
> We had brunch together instead of dinner this evening.
> I'm hoping I'm going to be that one friend who has gotten through to her in a very clear manner.
> 
> My funds are fine now that I'm not being everyone else's personal bank account.
> Lol




GREAT!

Just got home from the weekly bingo at the Legion.  Didn't win anything but it's always fun to socialize.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading out to check on conditions up an hour away heading north. It's not far but we've seen years where there's nothing in the city but a foot of snow up where we're going this weekend with the scouts. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Working.
What else?


----------



## FrancSevin

The kids have two days off from school.  I still have to work so Cathy is taking them downtown to see the Pompey exhibit at the science center.
Tonite, they leave for our last weekend at the lake for the season.

Sailing was a bust this year.  Lake Stockton was over flood stage most of the summer.  We needed a boat to get to our boat. So we never took the sailboat our of winter storage mode.

We have to move the RV from the park by month's end so this will be the last time we can just enjoy the camp. Come November 1st I will hitch up and move it to Springfield MO.  

I hope next year is less complicated.


----------



## Lenny

Going to the gym this morning.   This afternoon we have a "Save President Trump  - Impeach Congress" rally.  

Some of the organizers have arranged for Candace Owen's to speak at Ames, Iowa and Iowa State University coming up.

FYI, presidential elections start in Iowa, so that is why we're getting started now


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today was paperwork day in the morning, I did the estimate for the job I looked at on Tuesday and a bunch of certifications for safety to keep my commercial liability folks off of me. Then I went and got 4 sheets of 1/2" ply 1- 2X4 and some roof mastic. Tomorrow morning I am going to get up at 3 am load the dog in the old Dodge and head to the work cabin. Last time I stayed there it rained and I had a leak right above my new bathroom so I need to seal it up before it ruins everything, then insulate the bathroom walls and put the plywood on. Also if I can get the COOT in the truck I will bring it home for the winter and a few improvments. Full report with pictures upon my return. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

I have today off and am going to enjoy every freaking minute of it.


----------



## Lenny

Going to the funeral of a good friend this morning.   He died of a heart attack at 75.

Then errands


----------



## NorthernRedneck

New countertops are going in today. While that's going on I made a trip to the city to pick up a Christmas present for one of the kids that was on sale. We got a good start on the presents this year. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

God, it's after 8pm already??
Where did this day go?

I was fairly lazy today.
Made a bunch of phone calls, cleaned the apartment which takes only an hour given the size, then went downtown to Spengler's restaurant and pub for a Reuben and a beer.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> then went downtown to Spengler's restaurant and pub for a Reuben and a beer.



Nothing wrong with that.  You should have called me.  I'd have been there.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Nothing wrong with that.  You should have called me.  I'd have been there.



A beer with my favourite Scotsman?
It was a St. Pauli Girl lol
One.

I'm working the weekend in the "back ward".
Should be interesting!
Those people keep us on our toes!


----------



## Lenny

Taking my car in for an oil change this morning.   23 000 miles on it and I bought the car new 8 months ago.   Yes, I like to drive.


----------



## waybomb

Put the M3 convertible away for the winter.
Boats are all put away.
All that's left is the patio furniture.
Then back to finishing up the loose ends in the remodel the house project.


----------



## Melensdad

Setting up at 3pm in the Church parking lot for the annual TRUNK OR TREAT to feed kiddies with high doses of sugar before sending them home to their parents


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Setting up at 3pm in the Church parking lot for the annual TRUNK OR TREAT to feed kiddies with high doses of sugar before sending them home to their parents



We're doing the trunk or treat this Thursday where I work.
Ty is supposed to bring the kids for it.

It's been raining and blowing for the past 24 hrs.
My patio is a carpet of wet, colourful leaves.

I survived last night ( just barely ) on the unit.
Good Lord!


----------



## Lenny

Around here they are encouraging people to take their kids to retirement homes for trick or treating.  I think that's a good idea.


----------



## Melensdad

Lenny said:


> Around here they are encouraging people to take their kids to retirement homes for trick or treating.  I think that's a good idea.



I've seen a couple stories about that being done but not sure of any local spots. It does sound like a great idea.  I think setting up children's day care centers at retirement homes also sounds like a good idea too. 

We live 6 miles from town and get ZERO kids showing up on our rural road so when we got asked to be involved with the Church's Trunk or Treat we decided to do it.  First event was last year, about 100 kids.  This year they are expecting double the turnout.  There are apparently more families participating too.


----------



## Lenny

Melensdad said:


> I've seen a couple stories about that being done but not sure of any local spots. It does sound like a great idea.  I think setting up children's day care centers at retirement homes also sounds like a good idea too.
> 
> We live 6 miles from town and get ZERO kids showing up on our rural road so when we got asked to be involved with the Church's Trunk or Treat we decided to do it.  First event was last year, about 100 kids.  This year they are expecting double the turnout.  There are apparently more families participating too.



It's great that you are getting involved!!!

I really like the idea of setting up children's day care centers at retirement homes.  That would help the homes a LOT.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got back from an overnight scout camp at our cabin an hour away. I'm exhausted. Sleeping on hard bunks with three other guys snoring like a freight train. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

Trunk or Treat


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all, today was paperwork day in the morning, I did the estimate for the job I looked at on Tuesday and a bunch of certifications for safety to keep my commercial liability folks off of me. Then I went and got 4 sheets of 1/2" ply 1- 2X4 and some roof mastic. Tomorrow morning I am going to get up at 3 am load the dog in the old Dodge and head to the work cabin. Last time I stayed there it rained and I had a leak right above my new bathroom so I need to seal it up before it ruins everything, then insulate the bathroom walls and put the plywood on. Also if I can get the COOT in the truck I will bring it home for the winter and a few improvments. Full report with pictures upon my return. Marty



Hi all, I just returned from the work cabin. I didn't get anything done on the bathroom, on Friday when I arrived I had to take my 200 gallon water tank that fits in my pickup and fill it as I already drained the main tank and disconnected the spring. By the time all of that was done along with un loading and organizing the day was shot. Friday night I ran my propane heater at night on medium and was a little hot on Saturday night I ran it on low and froze it got a lot colder. Saturday morning I got on the roof and had to clean ankle deep pine needles first as they like to collect on the flatter part of the roof. Had to pound all of the nails back down then removed an old 12V solar panel and patched the mount holes, it took me a lot longer than I had planned and used a gallon of roof patch. It got a little ugly but I think its sealed good for a couple years until I get caught up and re roof it. After lunch I loaded the COOT on to Bring it home for the winter. I got out of there early on Sunday and was eating breakfast at 8am. Good thing I got an early start everything went very well until I got about 10 miles from Sacramento. The old Dodge performed very well on its maden voyage, fuel economy was better than before about 16 mpg on the highway lightly loaded and gobs more power even with the COOT that weighs 1000# I didn't hold anyone up. Just as I merged onto I-5 from 99 I could see a lot of smoke in the distance and the traffic came to a stop. Everyone was forced off the freeway and traffic was stopped to 5mph, after touring the side streets of Sacramento or a couple hours I was able to bypass it and get headed home again. The 4.5 hour trip took 8 hours. I guess it was a big fire that started near the I-5 and I-80 interchange and went right up I-80 west threatening towns and neighborhoods. And to top it off when I got home PG&E had shut the power off in my area due to high winds and dry conditions. I got the generator hooked up just in time before I lost everything in the Refrigerator . What a day. Oh yea what is trunk or treat?? when I was a kid it was trick or treat and if you didnt pony up you got your windows soaped or your trees papered, I remember one old guy would put nickels on a hot plate adjusted just right and you had to pick them off while ooing and your buddies laughing. Those were the days. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> blah blah blah ... After lunch I loaded the COOT ...


Damn I've been trying to find one of those things local/semi-local to me.  Those things are some of the coolest little all terrain vehicles ever made


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Damn I've been trying to find one of those things local/semi-local to me.  Those things are some of the coolest little all terrain vehicles ever made



Yes they are, you just missed 2 that were on eBay I got mine local from Craigslist it has been converted to hydrostatic, it works but doesn't have enough down low to climb things on the mountain I know it could by watching youtube and tops out at 10 mph. Originally they had a 2 speed transmission and a Salisbury clutch like a snowmobile. I have the transmission and the clutch isn't expensive so this winter I will convert it back to its original configuration. The previous owner stated the reason he converted it was it poped out of gear on a steep hill and scared him badly. I have read where that is a problem but an easy fix I have seen is a hinged plate with slots so when folded down locks the gear shift in what ever gear it is in. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm working 2-6p today only.
It's a p/u.
No more than that.
I'm at work so much these days, may as well pitch a tent there.

Soon as I get home I'm making crab cakes for dinner.
The End


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I did a bit of work out in the garage on my snowblower getting it ready for winter. After 25ish years, the muffler rotted out and needed to be replaced. So I removed it to make sure I get the right one. Can't beat an ariens snowblower. In 25 years, all it's needed for repairs was a muffler and a new tire as the old one was weather cracked. 

Tonight is a regular scouts meeting. It'll be our annual bonfire out at the regular camp south of town. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Hi all, power is still out here and likely to be out for another day or two until the wind dies down then they have to inspect everything before turning it back on. When I first bought the house I installed a transfer switch and put the most important breakers in it until I reached 10kw the output of my diesel gun set. Well pump, kitchen, utility room, living room and my bedroom. For most of my neighbors life sucks right now. The gen set burns around .5 gallons per hour and I am getting the fuel out of my 5 ton flat bed that I keep full for that reason, the nearest gas station with power is 20 minutes away. if this is going to be the norm I am going to buy or build a 300 gallon tank and take advantage of the farm diesel price. So far I have used 6 gallons. The only inconvenience is adding fuel and my satellite TV won't work. besides that its ok the hot water and stove are propane. We are still able to fab at the shop if I turn some things off at the house. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Leaving before hs left me feeling like I've left some loose ends.
I'm so used to being there until 10p or later.
I'll relax the rest of the evening.
Dinner was lovely if I do say so.


----------



## Melensdad

I coach Saber fencing but I rarely fence actual bouts.  

Today I fenced 3 of my beginner saber fencer because they challenged me.  They are physically fit kids and I’m old enough to be older than their grandparents!   These kids have been learning for nearly a month.  I won 5-0, 5-0 and 5-0.  So clearly they have not learned anything.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> I coach Saber fencing but I rarely fence actual bouts.
> 
> Today I fenced 3 of my beginner saber fencer because they challenged me.  They are physically fit kids and I’m old enough to be older than their grandparents!   These kids have been learning for nearly a month.  I won 5-0, 5-0 and 5-0.  So clearly they have not learned anything.



Brains, guile and experience will defeat youthful enthusiasm every time.  Congrats old man.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Brains, guile and experience will defeat youthful enthusiasm every time.  Congrats old man.



And I just like hitting kids with sticks.


----------



## 300 H and H

Finally finished soybean harvesting yesterday, and drove the combine home in a snow storm.... 
Today switching over to corn and maybe we will get back into harvest later today. What a ride 2019 has been. Farmers will remember this year for a variety of reasons. The weather has been a challenge all year long, trade deals have also hung over our heads for a full year as well. Not to mention USDA has over stated last years crop, and taken away 9 months of prices we could have had. 
Beginning to think of USDA as a criminal organization.... 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> And I just like hitting kids with sticks.



Oh!  It wasn't real sabers?  Disappointing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm thsick. Ugh. Hit me like a tonne of bricks this afternoon. Felt fine this morning. At 3pm I sneezed then my nose has been a faucet ever since. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Hope you're feeling a little better today, Brian.

I'm working today (of course).

I'm off tomorrow, but am not sure about the wee ones coming for trunk or treat now as Elaina has been running a temp and coughing.
I told Ty if she isn't feeling better by tomorrow noon, to forget it.
Can't have my babies sick.
They've collected candy during their trick or treat in Defiance, and went to another thing at a church and got candy.

It's been raining since I got up this morning.
The coffee is going down good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thx pg. Still groggy and a runny nose. But I'll survive.

The lawn and pretty much everything else outside is covered in a thick layer of frost. No snow yet but other areas around here have seen the white stuff. 

Despite the head cold and frost, I'm heading out soon to the back woods on our property to cut some firewood. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

I almost had the greenhouse re-lined with bubble wrap but the snow is comin TODAY. So last nite I had to move all the tender's in from outside patio and gardens. It seems every year I promise myself, "no more exotics" but then comes the fall and I find that I have more than will fit in the Greenhouse.
Five 36" ferns, Three 6' hibiscus trees, A 66" sago palm tree. A 12 ft banana tree, and a 5' gardenia. Assorted pots of geraniums and other greens.

So the sunroom took a few more than planned.

Tonite is rain and cold. It turns to snow for tomorrow,,,; Just in time for the Halloween kids.

Lovely!


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today was paperwork day until lunch time, then I pulled the gas tank from my hauler for my Tucker snow cat. The lat time that I drove it around July is when I bought the COOT and drove it to Sacramento pick it up on the way back I was at the last stop sign before I got home and when I hit the gas it acted as it was starving for fuel so upon inspection on the side of the road I could see the filter completely full of crap, I was able to get it off and blow it out good enough to make it home and put a new filter on it after driving it again recently it happened again so today I pulled it. I was expecting to clean some gunk at the bottom, what I found is it is completely coated in rust scale, you can see from the picture of the pick up tube and gas gauge. I called a local radiator shop they can clean it and re seal it for $250.00 and have it done in a week. Nobrainer on that. Marty


----------



## Doc

Today I tackled a job I have procrastinated on way to long.   I noticed a gas odor in the pole barn months ago.   Then no odor.   Then a while later I noticed it again.  A small leak in a fitting connection I replaced after the pole barn was built in 99.   So today I dug till I found the line then followed it back to the wall of the pole barn where the fittings where.   The dude building the pole barn drilled into my gas line even after being told right where it was.  So, working with the well tender he showed me a better way to splice busted gas line.   Dug and dug, finally found the line.  Dug far enough up the line on both sides of the wall.  Got the old fittings off and replaced. Turned the gas back on.  All good.  Filled the hole just as it started to sprinkle.  Rained constant since then.   Whew.  Some days things just go right and today was one of those days.   I have to mention, Gail, my wife was by my side working with me on this project or I never would ave been done before the rain started.   She is awesome.


----------



## Melensdad

Home Depot to Lowes to Menards looking for an under mount 14" drawer slide ... total waste of time.  They had 14" side mount, which I can't use on the drawer I am trying to repair.  They had 16" and larger under mount.  But no 14" under mount.

So I wasted a couple hours.

Got home about 1 and started a pot roast in the oven.  Some red wine, some beef stock, onion, carrots, garlic, salt & pepper.  Slow and low in the cast iron dutch oven.  Then some cubed squash went into another cast iron dish next to that.  In the age of the microwave, I'm a cast iron type of guy.

The lovely Mrs_Bob came home from helping her sister and was impressed.  We ate early because I have to get to the fencing club tonight.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all, today was paperwork day until lunch time, then I pulled the gas tank from my hauler for my Tucker snow cat. The lat time that I drove it around July is when I bought the COOT and drove it to Sacramento pick it up on the way back I was at the last stop sign before I got home and when I hit the gas it acted as it was starving for fuel so upon inspection on the side of the road I could see the filter completely full of crap, I was able to get it off and blow it out good enough to make it home and put a new filter on it after driving it again recently it happened again so today I pulled it. I was expecting to clean some gunk at the bottom, what I found is it is completely coated in rust scale, you can see from the picture of the pick up tube and gas gauge. I called a local radiator shop they can clean it and re seal it for $250.00 and have it done in a week. Nobrainer on that. Marty



Update I found a brand new gas tank and sending unit for under $200.00 on eBay and will be here before next Friday


----------



## FrancSevin

Finally closed the deal on a used Doboy wrapping line. It was on E=bay for about ten minutes last Friday. My son snatched it up. It brings our stable up to ten lines. Three of which need rebuilding but, that's what we do.

Pay pal was a cluster "f" but we finally got the deal closed today. Coming out of California, we should see it early next week. Supposedly a plug in and go. Based on the pictures, we need about a week to bring it online.  New belts and tooling, perhaps a servo drive module, all of which we have on hand. 

My thanks to that damn Trump SOB for ruining my retirement. Business is booming.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thx pg. Still groggy and a runny nose. But I'll survive.
> 
> The lawn and pretty much everything else outside is covered in a thick layer of frost. No snow yet but other areas around here have seen the white stuff.
> 
> Despite the head cold and frost, I'm heading out soon to the back woods on our property to cut some firewood.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



Lots of people are getting the upper respiratory bug around here.
Thankfully it's not gotten me yet.
<knock wood>

It's rainy, blah and gray here.
Good day to stay in and keep warm and dry.
They've moved trunk or treat inside over at work tonight.
The activity girls were there pretty late last night decorating the main lounge and front halls.
Little grandbug is still sick so they won't be coming up this way.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Feeling better. So I went out hunting and froze my butt off. Full insulated camo pants and hunting jacket. Winter gloves and face mask.  Got one bird. Attempted to cut some firewood with the poulan chainsaw. Gave up after 20 minutes and only 3 pieces of wood cut. Chain was sharp. The thing just bogs down. Oh well. 






Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I see snow up there.
This is from a traffic cam somewhere between Indy and South Bend, Indiana.
Heading this way.
Grrr


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yeah, I put the finishing touch in the bedroom.
A little valance instead of curtains.
I like the feminine touch.

I also found something for the wall above the couch.
It's not a mirror, but it does look nice.
It's metal and wood.
Found it in the home decor section.






I'll be re-doing the bathroom this weekend in a nautical theme.


----------



## FrancSevin

Went to lunch today. Got a call from the plant they had a fire. Fire was out but we lost our shipping desktop and all the paperwork on it. Seems a sodium vapor light exploded.

Never even heard of that ever happening.

Crew was cool and got the fire out. They were so proud. But, here's the thing that bothered me, NO ONE CALLED THE FIRE DEPARTMENT!


Sorry but had they lost the first attack We would have lost the building. We are 12,000 square feet of corrugated boxes, wooden pallets, and flammable films.

So, on the one hand, I'm glad no one was hurt, and happy we only lost three months of shipping logs and some recent documents. But we seriously need to have a meeting tonite about how close we came to disaster.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yikes. That's a close call. When I worked at the mill, we dealt with fires all the time. We were all trained to react to fires and had to know where the extinguishers and fire hoses were located. They had them all throughout the mill. The machine I was on caught fire on a regular basis. It was mostly smoke and sparks though. We'd just shut the machine down, open the doors (it was a huge industrial wood veneer dryer), and grab the fire hose. Most fires were just a build up of sawdust igniting. Though the concrete floor inside the dryer was old an cracked and would often build up with sawdust catching fire making it difficult to extinguish. Picture a huge pizza oven the size of a house running at 400 degrees catching fire inside with big fans blowing on those flames. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

37° outside, furnace is running and I'm over here eating ice cream.
Didn't get any kiddies for trick or treat knocking, then again- this isn't the city and the weather is horrible.
I noted a good crowd of cars over at works parking lot.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> 37° outside, furnace is running and I'm over here eating ice cream.
> Didn't get any kiddies for trick or treat knocking, then again- this isn't the city and the weather is horrible.
> I noted a good crowd of cars over at works parking lot.



It's only 37 F here and no kids have shown up tonite.  
It is in humane to send them out in this misery, right?


Kids today are so cuddled. They aren't goin' outside when it is this cold.

Not when they can stay inside and punch buttons on their game boy or key pad. Mommy will bring them hot chocolate and candy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I remember going out in 6" of snow for Halloween. Hell, our costumes had to fit over our snow suits. It's-3 celcius here tonight. The kids went out for a bit. The two oldest stayed home with me. We didn't bank on getting any trick or treaters where we live. Ended up getting 2 right away. Had no candy ready so we scrambled for some school snacks. Lol



Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I remember trick or treating in freezing weather, as well as it being so warm it was unbearable to wear a mask.
Those old time costumes were a trip lol

I'm working today and hope it goes by fast because I have the whole weekend off!
Yippee!


----------



## FrancSevin

This weekend we will be moving the Park model RV from it's lake Stockton pad ( in the state park) to Springfield MO.  We will be setting it up in a Mobile home park.  This puts it close to our ranch, which currently has no hospitable abode, and our prime customer's label printer.

It costs $150 a month to have it is storage.  this costs slightly twice that but, we have power, water and sewer so we can use it all winter. It is 30 minutes to our ranch and /or the sailboat.

I guess this makes me trailer park trash but, Springfield MO is a great quality of life place to live.  I wouldn't mind moving there permanently.  Even to a mobile home park.


----------



## m1west

Hi all , I went to my daughters house yesterday evening and made a few laps around the neighborhood with my grand daughter. Got home passed my bedtime so you get the report today, After lunch I'm going to put on my new track rollers that just showed up for the Tucker. After that a lot of grease. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today was a productive day despite the weather. I decided this morning was time to get back into my gym routine for the winter so I went then went for coffee afterwards. 

When I got home it was time to tarp up a few things behind the garage. I looked over and saw both my chainsaws sitting there being neglected so I topped them up with fluids and sharpened the chains. That lead to heading to the back of the property to try them out. The bigger 42cc saw blew a chain on the second cut so I hauled out the smaller 34cc saw and put it to the test. It cut so good that 3 hours later, I stopped sawing and had a trailer full of wood behind the side by side. 

Since I was already dirty and covered in sawdust, I fired up the electric log splitter and split it and stacked it in the small wood shed. It holds a face cord of wood. I still have to finish siding the exterior of the shed before winter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Saturday morning!
It's chilly, but not that bad.
Ran out to the edge of the drive to check the mailbox then took a piccie of my humble abode front and center.
I think my mums are done for.
After being knocked over by the wind several times, then suffering the frost.
It's going to be a great weekend.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I did a dump run with some garbage and the packaging from the old Dodge engine build then stopped for some lunch, upon returning home I made dads little boy his lunch. After that I spent a couple hours greasing Tucker track rollers got about 20% done some went real quick more than some had a hard time taking grease but so far they have all taken grease and now I'm Tuckered out ( pun intended) Tomorrow a trip to the airport to pick up the honey. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Contemplating going to mass.
Then a grocery store trip, actually Walmart for a new Keurig and kcups.
And shrimp for a dish Qsis posted on netcookingtalk.
Quiet Sunday.
Nice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had a rather sleepless night due to pain creeping up on me from the past couple days. I also contemplated mass this morning and was close to staying home but my wife had a workshop to do this afternoon so I would have had to go get the kids anyway. So I went. My legs weren't working as they should so it was a double forearm crutch day to get around. It's like my back says f it and shuts down signals going to my legs. 

The more I moved, the better I felt. When we came back I did a quick tune up and adjustment on my chainsaw then tested it on a couple of small poplar trees by the garage that had to go. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Today's gospel reading was one of my favourites from Luke, where Jesus encountered Zacchaeus up in the tree 

It's been a wonderful day so far.
I'm liking this having a full weekend off without being bugged with the 'could you come in for 4 or pick up' calls.
Love my job, but I do have a life outside of work.

Found my Keurig, even in the colour I wanted!
Got a bunch of Timmy Ho's and DD cups.
I put it through the cleaning cycle so it'll be ready to go in the morning.
The bathroom re-do will have to wait on my next day off.
Found some starfish and other things to add to my theme.


----------



## Lenny

Going to the gym tomorrow and a routine, fasting blood test on the way back home.....Then EAT!!!  Then call the Methodist hospital to pick up 500 copies of the Veteran Resource Broshure, which they graciously funded and printed.  Then lunch with a friend or two or three.  Then back home.


----------



## FrancSevin

Got the forty foot tiny house trailer moved without incident.  We are set up in the Mobile home trailer park.  Grass lawn, driveway and everything on a nice corner lot.. Only one issue.  One of the Streets is US 60.  It's 35 yards away but might as well be right on the lot.

Kinda noisy.

Still, across the highway is 40-60 acres of green grass and black angus cattle.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's one thing I like about our campsite. It's about a mile off the highway. And the highway doesn't have a lot of traffic to start with being a 2 lane. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> That's one thing I like about our campsite. It's about a mile off the highway. And the highway doesn't have a lot of traffic to start with being a 2 lane.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


 
Our original plan was to set this tiny house on our very remote 80 acre lot in the woods.  But, for the business, we needed the house in town. Besides, the unit is so big and tall, that, we have to cut trees out of the way to get it to our property.

As our Springfield MO office this will be 15 minutes from the print shop ( Rotisserie chicken labels), 30 minutes from several of the processing plants and only two hours from George's World headquarters.  And Walmart's Fayetteville HDQTR's.

It's 30 minutes of back roads, mostly gravel,  to the ranch.

Ideally, we can use it as a base for working on the ranch and with our main client as well.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, This morning I went ti International paper In Tracy Ca. to look at rebuilding some live roller conveyors during a shut down then returned to the shop. After lunch I did another round of track roller greasing on the Tucker, I am at 50% now as all of the pontoon out side rollers are greased some were easy some not but in the end they have all taken grease. I found 1 more bad one I swapped out, so far it has taken 6 tubes of grease to get to 50% seems excessive they must have been pretty dry. I could not imagine doing it without an electric grease gun it must have been rough in the old days. After the rollers I will move to the drivelines then turn tables, check the fluids and belts, by then the new gas tank will be in the Hauler and will be loaded up and taken to Susanville for winter cabin access. (another project that got behind due to the old Dodge engine rebuild.) I am slowly gaining ground and the weather report says no snow until the end of November so I should be OK. Marty


----------



## Bamby

Not only does it appear that there's a pile of them to do, they also look quite vulnerable to damage to boot.


----------



## m1west

Bamby said:


> Not only does it appear that there's a pile of them to do, they also look quite vulnerable to damage to boot.



Yes, the pontoons the track rotates around is fiberglas with steel rails bolted on. they are purpose built for snow only, you don't want to be hitting rocks logs or anything else at speed or you may be in for a cold walk in the woods. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Got stuck at work until nearly midnight last.
Falls x2, new nurse to have to contend with who didn't know her ass from her elbow- in a word, not fun.
But! That's geriatric nursing for ya.

Hopefully today will be better.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, after returning from the field this morning I burned up the last 2 tubes of grease I had on the Tucker I'm about 70%, the new order grease will be here in the morning. The gas tank and sending unit for the hauler showed up today so I got it installed and checked out. Hauler back in service and running well, when the Tucker maintenance is complete she can go to the mountain. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Yesterday was better.
I shouldn't be feeling so harsh over nurses who are new to the facility.
She certainly isn't new to nursing.
I did apologize to her in case I came across bitchy.
We actually worked opposite halls and talked a lot at the station.
Lesson learned on my part.
She said I made her feel stupid and unwelcome.
That wasn't my intention at all.

I've got today off and feel throat scratchy and sniffly.
Uh oh.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, My son and I went back to international paper this morning to look at the live roller conveyors we went to look at on Monday but now they have enough rollers out so you can see what needs repaired, Then after returning to the shop I finished the price quote and sent it. Went up town and got the rest of the grease for the Tucker and greased all of the rollers on the inside of the tracks I could get to, now I have to move it forward to get the rollers that were blocked by the frame which puts me about 90% done then the drivelines and turntables. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I went to the gym this morning. Then came home. A buddy came over to borrow the garage for a bit to do an oil change. When he left I headed out to the back of the property to cut some firewood. I'm sore now but I enjoy cutting wood. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
had a tiring and stressful day.  Traded in my  7 year old Toyota Tacoma with 119000 miles on it for a Jeep Gladiator pickup.  They gave me $14,000 trade in value.  I dont think anything holds its value like a Toyota.  Well, have a goodun!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

I feel like I could go to bed right now.
Blah.
If I do that, I'll be up at 2am.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Yesterday was better.



I think it's great that you got the issues resolved, rather that hold grudges.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I think it's great that you got the issues resolved, rather that hold grudges.



I don't tend to be that way, a grudge holder.

So I slept heavy, woke up with my throat on fire and a temp.
I've got some junk that's going around.
Great.
Today I was going to meet the mother of my grandies for lunch to discuss ideas for their Christmas gifts.
We're going to do that another day next week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Morning all!  I'm heading out to tackle the starter in the lawn tractor. It's a balmy-9 with a few snowflakes in the air. Once I get the starter off I'm off to town to source a new one. 

One of the kids missed the bus this morning so she who must be obeyed drove him in and will be in the city all day. She's been off work since March on parental leave due to the adoption but goes back next week. Then it'll be very quiet. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny

I'm at the gym now.   Errands and a monthly county GOP meeting this evening.


----------



## m1west

After returning from the field this morning I finished greasing the Tucker rollers, turn tables, drive lines and steering components then topped off the fluids in the differentials, transmission and transfer case, changed the oil with some high zink Valvoline racing oil. kind of an expensive oil change but with flat tappets its mandatory. After I change the oil in the hauler tomorrow with the same oil all thats left is clean everything up and when I get time take it to the mountain. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the torched starter removed. Sourced a new one. Installed it. 

I took a rock in the windshield the other day. So rather than change the windshield I figured I'd try a windshield repair kit as they only cost $15. So I put the truck in the garage  and tackled the windshield this afternoon. It's still noticeable but way better. Hopefully it prevents cracking. We'll see. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> After returning from the field this morning I finished greasing the Tucker rollers, turn tables, drive lines and steering components then topped off the fluids in the differentials, transmission and transfer case, changed the oil with some high zink Valvoline racing oil. kind of an expensive oil change but with flat tappets its mandatory. After I change the oil in the hauler tomorrow with the same oil all thats left is clean everything up and when I get time take it to the mountain. Marty



I finished the servicing of both the Tucker and the hauler ( very happy its done ) one more thing completed. Next year it should go much faster on the Tucker service as I repaired a lot of small things changing rollers, setting track tension etc. I likely will just have to check next year, also now that everything has been completely greased it should take grease easier, a lot of the rollers had a very hard time getting the grease to go through the very small hole in the stud I am assuming because of the amount of grease I consumed have not been greased for a very long time and hard crud had formed in the channel. After I figured out that if it was plugged to just get a little grease into it then come back later after letting it sit then it would take the grease much easier. Now just have to put together a tool kit for it with some spare track parts and we are good to go until next year. The whole exercise getting the Tucker was so my wife can drive it. That will be another adventure ( an Asian driver in a snow cat ) . The next project beside the work cabin ( on going for at least another year or two ) Is what I was going to do before the old Dodge motor gave it up is assembling a mini snow cat I have had for a while. I took it apart a year ago because the drive sprockets were shot so I decided to go through it. its a Raidtrack 718, neat little machine 5 feet wide and about 10 feet long, has a 18hp Briggs with turning clutches and brakes. Its bigger than a Trackster and smaller than a little smaller than a      Sno-Track seats 5 with a 1000# payload. I will post some pictures as I go. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been taking it easy today.
Had take out Vietnamese pho for dinner.
Added too much hot chili sauce.
Now my sinuses ARE clear.


----------



## Lenny

I went to the eye doctor to talk about a cataract surgery.  I'll probably have that done pretty soon.  For an extra $2000 per eye, they can install a lens in each eye so I won't need reading glasses, so I'm going with that.  

I was invited to a small gathering in Des Moines tomorrow morning for a visit with Senators Joni Ernst and Lindsey Graham, so I'll probably go to that and maybe a gun show on the way back in Audubon, Iowa or go to the gun show on Sunday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Morning everyone. It's a beautiful wintry day out in the sticks. This is the first snow that's stayed on the ground. I love winter. The air seems so much cleaner and fresh.

I still have to put a few things away but we're pretty much ready for this winter thing to happen. 

It's supposed to stay colder for a few days then warm up to above freezing during the day for a week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Working all weekend armed with otc meds for this tickly, lingering cough.
A deer jumped through the window of a local business yesterday.
Yikes.
Not sure if it ran off before destroying the store.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
dang Lollie, looks like a Texas deer made it up to Ohio!!!!!!  We have those critters that do that kind of thing all the time down here.  Some times it is wild hogs too!!!! I was in Dollar General one morning and we heard a bump on the door and it was a hog trying to get in!! Get to feeling better and have a goodun!!!!!!


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today I pulled the Tucker sno-cat out of the shop and did something on the old Dodge that I have been planning to do since I got it. The transfer case is mounted on a overhead crossmember and it had a funky lower support someone made from a piece of 3/4" all thread and nuts, it bolted through the transmission crossmember bent into an " S " roughly the shape of the 1-1/2"X1-1/2" tube on my new support. When you ran it hard you could see excessive movement in the shifter handle as everything flexed around especially after the new engine so I made a new one from 2"X3" tube bolted to the frame and the transfer case then the 1-1/2"X1-1/2" tube to the transmission mount. It doesn't move now. Also while I was under there checking things out I found the U bolts on the rear end to leaf springs were loose I got about a 1/4" on all of the nuts. I checked all of that last year when I got it, I will have to keep an eye on it. Marty


----------



## Lenny

This morning is Des Moines, Iowa.  Senators Jonie Ernst, Lindsey Graham and me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's remembrance day tomorrow. So our church is having a big service today celebrating all the veterans who fought in the wars. My wife is taking 3 of the kids to it. Meanwhile I am going to the legion not far from our house as the scouts volunteer there once a month clearing tables for a big breakfast they host. Today, we are standing as a color guard party for the remembrance day service they hold during the breakfast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Damn I've been trying to find one of those things local/semi-local to me.  Those things are some of the coolest little all terrain vehicles ever made



There is one that has been totally restored on Ebay right now for 4K search coot atv looks nice. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow Lenny!
You're certainly a man of action.
Did you get to speak with Lindsey Graham at all, or did you just get a photo with him?

Yesterday was a nice, but very busy day at work.
Expect it's going to be much the same today.
We're getting residents coming in from another facility who are closing it's doors due to lack of beds being filled.
It's the location as they are far out in the middle of nowhere.
We'll take 'em!
I'm already in love with Douglas and Gemma.


----------



## m1west

Hi all , today the wife and I went to my daughters home for my granddaughters 1st birthday party, it was a great day 74 degrees without a cloud in the sky. My sister aunt Jane even drove up from socal to join the celebration. Everyone ate, drank and were happy. Little Charolette got the first piece of cake and really enjoyed it. She also had a good time with her presents. Was a very good day in Marty world.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Wow Lenny!
> You're certainly a man of action.
> Did you get to speak with Lindsey Graham at all, or did you just get a photo with him?



I don't know Graham well, so I didn't have anything to discuss with him.

I did follow up with a video conference I set up and did with Senator Ernst a couple of months ago about women Veterans.  I had two women Veterans with me at the time and we talked about federal, state, county and local agencies that help Veterans file for disability pensions.  Those agencies are not compassionate enough to understand women who have been raped in the Military.  Those women need to be treated with the respect they deserve because of their level of PTSD.  One of the two women Veterans that came with me had been raped in the Military, so she has a clear understanding and was able to give great input.  

The other woman and I have worked with woman who had been raped.  It took us 3 months to get her to come to a DAV meeting.  She finally did and the two women sat together for an hour or more by themselves.  My friend is very compassionate and displayed that she really cared.  Now that built up the trust needed to file for the disability she deserves.  We were able to share this PROOF with Senator Ernst during the video conference that it works.

I followed up on that conversation with Senator Ernst and suggested that she make a short video to be given to federal, state, county and local agencies this information to them.  I'm sure most, if not all of the female Veterans would feel more comfortable talking with an understanding female employee, rather than a male.  She agreed, so I hope she follows through very soon.

It is my understanding that Senator Ernst was raped in the Military, so she is a good one to take this forward.


----------



## pirate_girl

You're a good man, Lenny.


I've got today off.
It's blustery and cold outside.
We're under a winter weather advisory for 4 inches of snow.
Blechhh.. lol


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> You're a good man, Lenny.
> 
> 
> I've got today off.
> It's blustery and cold outside.
> We're under a winter weather advisory for 4 inches of snow.
> Blechhh.. lol



I'll keep y'all posted.  Pray that Joni follows through with it.

About 2 inches here.  Is it Spring yet?!?!  LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had no plans for today. So I headed to the garage to start splitting firewood. Then I figured since I was in the garage I may as well light a fire. Since the woodstove was on and I had materials and time, I got to work building a wall to close off the stairs to the loft as all the heat escapes up there and no sense heating it if I'm not up there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> I went to the eye doctor to talk about a cataract surgery. I'll probably have that done pretty soon. For an extra $2000 per eye, they can install a lens in each eye so I won't need reading glasses, so I'm going with that.
> 
> I was invited to a small gathering in Des Moines tomorrow morning for a visit with Senators Joni Ernst and Lindsey Graham, so I'll probably go to that and maybe a gun show on the way back in Audubon, Iowa or go to the gun show on Sunday.


 
With my cataracts I was no so lucky 90 days from the first symptoms, I could not safely drive a car. 

Both eyes done within 15 days of each other.

I had the implants done. After 65 years of glasses,,,,;Awesome.  Yes, get it done.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I'll keep y'all posted.  Pray that Joni follows through with it.
> 
> About 2 inches here.  Is it Spring yet?!?!  LOL



We got enough snow for this person to slide then ram our mailboxes off the posts.
Wow.
I hope someone from the city comes out tonight to fix them.
I thought I heard a fender bender.
Lol


----------



## Melensdad

We got snow too. 

At least you have evidence of the mailboxes being knocked over. 

Roads were slick this morning.  I saw 3 cars slide into each other for no apparent reason, but clearly there was ice under the snow and slush.


----------



## FrancSevin

We got snow today also.  Stuck mostly to the cars and trucks.  Had to force open several employee doors.  On the ground about two inches.  The streets were too warm but, the cold wind made black ice.

Today was a good day to be in the body shop biz.


----------



## pirate_girl

The cop left as did the person in the service van.
I certainly hope they don't just leave our mailboxes laying over like that all night.

I busied myself in the kitchen.
Surf n turf.. that's reverse sear New York strip with shrimp in butter garlic sauce.
Broccoli cheddar tots on the side.
Yummmeeee


----------



## Melensdad

Someone will probably have to call the city and complain to get that fixed.  Do not presume that anyone will come to fix it without complaints going to the city ASAP

*Post Office may suspend service until it is back in place too!* 



FWIW, no photos, but dinner was acorn squash stuffed with sweet italian sausage in a marinara sauce.


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> With my cataracts I was no so lucky 90 days from the first symptoms, I could not safely drive a car.
> 
> Both eyes done within 15 days of each other.
> 
> I had the implants done. After 65 years of glasses,,,,;Awesinputome.  Yes, get it done.



Thanks for the input!!


----------



## Lenny

Got a free breakfast at Hy-vee, which is a chain of grocery stores with restaurants in them.  Then into Council Bluffs for a free lunch at Texas Roadhouse.  They seated my buddy and me with some other Veterans, so it was fun chatting with everybody.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Someone will probably have to call the city and complain to get that fixed.  Do not presume that anyone will come to fix it without complaints going to the city ASAP
> 
> *Post Office may suspend service until it is back in place too!*
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, no photos, but dinner was acorn squash stuffed with sweet italian sausage in a marinara sauce.



Bob, I'm not sure who is going to be responsible for repairing the mailboxes.
I walked out there and the white wooden posts are snapped right off.
They are still on the ground.
I Googled for answers, it's saying either the landlords or the post office's responsibility.
I guess we'll find out in the morning.
That van is one that drops our dialysis patients off after rehab. They had just left the facility.


----------



## pirate_girl

The maintenance crew fixed the mailboxes back on the posts.
Looks like they had to replace two of them, because they used to be all silver.
Two white ones now.
I'm working today through Friday.


----------



## Bamby

I've just mixed up and sat down with my gallon of eruption in a jug. It must be somewhat like a death row inmate feels like on the walk to the death chamber. It's really hard to believe how much of this awful stuff is supposivly necessary to get the job done.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bamby said:


> I've just mixed up and sat down with my gallon of eruption in a jug. It must be somewhat like a death row inmate feels like on the walk to the death chamber. It's really hard to believe how much of this awful stuff is supposivly necessary to get the job done.



I take it that you have a colonoscopy tomorrow?    

The hardest part of the whole ordeal is the prep.  That  and the drive to the hospital the next morning hoping that you can make it and not embarrass yourself on the way.  Good luck!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

If you can, wear disposable undies.


----------



## Melensdad

Up early.  Taking the lovely Mrs_Bob to the airport.  She flies to San Jose to visit Melen.

She will return, with Melen and Nelson the Corgi, on the 19th.  Melen will remain home for 2 weeks before returning to San Jose until Christmas, when she will return again.

I've been wiring in some new light fixtures at the fencing club.  Adding to the lights.  We had a few dim areas so this will give us more even lighting across the entire room.  I generally measure the success of my handyman jobs based on the amount of swearing others hear combined with the amount of blood loss I incur.  So far this has been a reasonably successful project.  Some minor blood loss and the occasion curse word muttered, but volumes were low so we are doing pretty well so far.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing exciting. The gym this morning and physio this afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Single digit cold here...

Just talked to my eldest son.
Number 1 Granddaughter is starting classes for fire and rescue.
She's going to be a firefighter!
Go Kasey!


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Number 1 Granddaughter is starting classes for fire and rescue.
> She's going to be a firefighter!
> Go Kasey!



Has she been to the local fire department and talked with the fire fighters?  If not, it would be a fun day for you to have with her.


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nothing exciting. The gym this morning and physio this afternoon.


I need to get back to the gym!  I'm spending so much time with the high school fencers that I don't get  into the gym to take care of myself.





pirate_girl said:


> Single digit cold here...


Ditto here this morning and *no motivation *to go outside 

Currently roasting a harlequin pumpkin in the oven stuffed with mushrooms, yellow peppers, rice and marinara.  Mixed in some hot sauce + maple syrup for a sweet/heat flavor profile.  

Probably leaving here about 4pm to go back to the fencing club to finish up the wiring of the light fixtures that I started yesterday.  We have open fencing tonight starting at 6:30pm so it gives me a couple of hours to get the wiring done and the fixtures hung before anyone shows up.  All the tools are already there on my workbench.  Might even grab an overpriced fancy Starbucks coffee to reward myself for a job well done?


----------



## Bamby

Well I survived the ordeal and was home by 10. Everything ended up ok without creating a undesirable mess anywhere. It was determined I'm now good for 5 which will be plenty soon enough for me.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, After the work stuff today I washed the hauler and loaded the Tucker. Its going to the Mountain Saturday to drop off at the RV storage and none too soon. Weather report says a couple snow days at the end of November and a lot of snow in December. I can't wait I'm done with summer although we got the rare fall weather this year where we got a month of 75 ish degree weather when the norm is hot until the first winter storm then cold and rain skipping fall completely. My son is going to follow me so I can leave the rig there so after we drop it of we can do some shooting or hiking for the day the come home on Sunday. I had intended to do Christmas at the cabin this year but I don't think I got far enough on the cabin to make that happen this year so it will have to be next year. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Has she been to the local fire department and talked with the fire fighters?  If not, it would be a fun day for you to have with her.



She hangs out at the fire departments Lenny to get experience and tips from the others.
She's accomplished so much in her life this past year alone.
Very proud of her!

I work the 6-10p shift this evening.


----------



## Bamby

Melensdad said:


> Currently roasting a harlequin pumpkin in the oven stuffed with mushrooms, yellow peppers, rice and marinara.  Mixed in some hot sauce + maple syrup for a sweet/heat flavor profile.



Sorry but the above is a complete loss even my search engine results reflected on pumpkin decoration, natta on consumption....


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> Sorry but the above is a complete loss even my search engine results reflected on pumpkin decoration, natta on consumption....



Harlequin pumpkins/squashes are pretty little things that make for a lovely meal.
They're loaded with vitamin A.
Martha Stewart has some recipes using them.
Sounds good to me, the recipe Bob made.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> She hangs out at the fire departments Lenny to get experience and tips from the others.
> She's accomplished so much in her life this past year alone.
> Very proud of her!
> 
> I work the 6-10p shift this evening.



That's wonderful!

I have a few buddies who are retired cops.   I've had them talk with young adults who were interested in that career.   It's good to keep kids focused on a good future for themselves.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I took a trip to town first thing this morning to run a few errands then back out to our paradise in the woods to work in the garage. I  fired up the woodstove then a friend came over to do a brake job on his truck. This evening i plan to go back to the city to visit another friend who is here for heart surgery tomorrow. He's very frail and there's a chance he may not pull through. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lenny

I'm going to Council Bluffs to have lunch with some buddies at Golden Corral (All you can eat....YAY) and then some errands while there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Is it the weekend yet?
Busy, busy, busy!


----------



## Bamby

Lenny said:


> That's wonderful!
> 
> I have a few buddies who are retired cops.   I've had them talk with young adults who were interested in that career.   It's good to keep kids focused on a good future for themselves.



That's one of the hugest changes that has taken place since I was a kid. Then the whole world seemed so open with a lot of career paths or opportunities where a person could earn a decent living. 

Now almost all those opportunities have been exported leaving behind only waitress, waiter, and cashier jobs. Which mostly fail to pay enough for substance for ones self let alone consider following the American dream.


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob and her sister decided to remodel the guest house.  

Today both are out of town.  I will be at the guest house fixing what was started so it is, once again, habitable and usable.  

If anyone needs me just follow the melodic tones of my swearing.  You will hear it singing out over the frozen Hoosier hilltops just like when Julie Andrews was singing in the Austrian mountains in THE SOUND OF MUSIC


----------



## Lenny

Bamby said:


> That's one of the hugest changes that has taken place since I was a kid. Then the whole world seemed so open with a lot of career paths or opportunities where a person could earn a decent living.
> 
> Now almost all those opportunities have been exported leaving behind only waitress, waiter, and cashier jobs. Which mostly fail to pay enough for substance for ones self let alone consider following the American dream.



Yeah, exporting jobs and importing cheap labor.  I wish they would uit screwing arround with the Russian collusion and impeachment and fix this crap!


----------



## FrancSevin

Just got back from Plainfiel IL where I purchased a used 2006 Jeep grand Cherokee Limited with "Trail ready" options.

I has everything including heated seas, opening moon roof, trailer package and the 5.7 litre HEMI V8. Tires are brand new, even the full size spare.

It has a few warts but the body is perfect and it runs very well. Interior is perfect.

300 mile trip home my only negative is the mileage.







158K on the clock got it for $5300. 

The navigation screen/radio module come on and off intermittently. And the cruise control is winky over 90 MPH. Ignition key lock sticks. But, for now, I can live with that.

We'll see how the State safety check goes. If I don't have to do a brake job them I'll spend money on the nav/radio.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today was paperwork day then put some things together for the Tucker to carry in the way of repairs. Tomorrow morning my son and I are headed to the mountain to drop off the Tucker and hauler at the RV storage then I think we will do some shooting and hiking around  then head home on Sunday. I will go back when I can as the summer work schedule is replaced with the get it done winter work schedule, if I can go once a month in the winter I will be happy. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Single digit cold here...
> 
> Just talked to my eldest son.
> Number 1 Granddaughter is starting classes for fire and rescue.
> She's going to be a firefighter!
> Go Kasey!


 
Great career move!

I was a firefighter paramedic.  Best years of my life.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay!
I'm off for the weekend!
Had a great day too.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all, today was paperwork day then put some things together for the Tucker to carry in the way of repairs. Tomorrow morning my son and I are headed to the mountain to drop off the Tucker and hauler at the RV storage then I think we will do some shooting and hiking around  then head home on Sunday. I will go back when I can as the summer work schedule is replaced with the get it done winter work schedule, if I can go once a month in the winter I will be happy. Marty



hi all, just returned from taking the Tucker and the hauler to the mountain, all went well for the first half. When got off the freeway in Chico on hwy 32 which goes up into the mountains I stopped and filled up as the gas tank holds 17 gallons and was getting around 10 mpg. on the freeway and there is 70 miles that there is no gas. After filling up we headed up then about 15 miles into the mountains it started starving for fuel AGAIN! I got off the road barley and changed the filter again and still nothing. The fuel pump was delivering fuel but soon after starting it it would starve. I was thinking vapor lock, float sticking and a host of other things. The carburetor is an Edelbrock based on a Carter and I am familiar with them. i remembered they had a cintered bronze filter under the fuel inlet. I removed the fuel inlet and no filter but there is a little screen about the size of a pencil eraser packed full of crap. I cleaned it off put everything back and now runs great again. ( new gas tank and fuel pick up with new filter then driven around locally for at least 20 miles then 150 miles on the freeway with no problem then as soon as I hit the mountain road it cramps out WTF ?? the crap on the screen must have been there as I can't imagine it got through a filter, it must have been jumbling around on the screen then randomly arranged its self into the lucky plugged position when I went up the hill) I am very happy with the old truck now ( yesterday I may have given it away on the side of the road while I was screaming like a little girl ) It has plenty of power for the mountains and drives very good even with the Tucker on it. 10 mpg on the freeway 8mpg in the mountains. After dropping it at the RV storage we played around at the cabin watched a couple movies and passed out around 8pm woke up at 4:30 am got gone at 7:30 stopped for breakfast got home at noon. Let it snow. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to church in Wauseon.

Since then the recliner, radio, FF,NCT and Facebook have been my best friends.

P.S. - it's dark already grrr


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I skipped church yesterday but did go Saturday for the abbreviated shorter service I play music at. I didn't do much else yesterday. Today a buddy is bringing over his snowblower to give it a tune up. 

My wife has been off work since March for parental leave. She starts back today. So for the first time in months, I have the house to myself. That's alright. I have my honeydo list handy. 

Today's task is to change out the water valves under the sink in one of the bathrooms as they leak. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Working all week except for Wednesday and Friday + the coming weekend is on.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So last night at scouts we were making personal first aid kits for the kids then shrink wrapping them for use on backpacking trips. 

No appointments today so I may head out to the garage in a bit to tackle the brakes on the atv. It desperately needs new pads and a rotor in the back. I may also build a stand for my log splitter. I like it but it's a little hard on the back right now. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a good day at work yesterday.
This is the time of year where we who work in health care, especially with the elderly see many of them pass.
From November into December.
Myself and another nurse were sharing thoughts on that from years of experience, which brought to mind something my Grandfather once said, " Green December- the cemetery's full."


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> So last night at scouts we were making personal first aid kits for the kids then shrink wrapping them for use on backpacking trips.
> 
> No appointments today so I may head out to the garage in a bit to tackle the brakes on the atv. It desperately needs new pads and a rotor in the back. I may also build a stand for my log splitter. I like it but it's a little hard on the back right now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Change of plans. As soon as the kids left I headed to the garage and gathered up my painting supplies then tackled the stairway walls to the basement. The previous owner had half-ass attempted to paint it but only did what he could reach on the walls. They are roughly 15feet from stairway to ceiling. After doing some mudding touch ups the past few days I decided on a whim that today was the day. It's now all patched and one color all the way to the ceiling. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

Jus a joyful day of paperwork. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

After three weeks of noting form our best customer, trucks arrived last Thursday with 21 pallets of material. This is essentially 12 days of work. They want us to process it in one week.

Friday we had one line up and running. Monday was a b!tch but at the end of it we had two lines going. 
Today was a cake walk with only some minor tuning and training. I spent much of the day just watching things run and drinking coffee.

The plan is to be done in time to be off by Thanksgiving.

Thanksgiving is a sacred four day Holiday at Excalibur. For over thirty years, we have made sure all our employees have those days off for travel and family. We refuse all work for any price. It is more sacred than Christmas.

Curiously, we landed this account by working the first pilot order on the Wednesday before Thanksgiving at midnite to 2:00 AM. We did 3,000 packages that nite. Such effort got the Chicken processor the Wal-Mart account which has now grown 20 fold in the last 8 years.

It has also been the source of 50%, if not most, of our income for that same time. So it was with great pleasure that I sat back and just watched the iron turn material into cash today.

The employees got big screen TV's last year for Christmas. Hard to top that but, they are gonna have a great Christmas gift this year.


Addition,,,;  The wife/Boss just called to tell me the printer dropped off another load late tonite.  WOW!


----------



## Lenny

Went to the Omaha VA to get my second and final shingles vaccine shot and dropped off my computer to have some work done on it.  100 miles round trip. I'm now typing this on my stupid smart phone.


----------



## Melensdad

Another day in federal court, locked in a secret room ... as a grand juror.


----------



## pirate_girl

Off today.
Considering going to 3 12s a pp after the new year.
The family are complaining that all I do is work.
This way I'll get my hours in, work less days during the week and still be on my weekend rotation.

Maddie and Lainey want the Calico Critters playhouse for Christmas, plus Frozen this and Trolls that.
So, I'd better start the Christmas shopping soon.
Kasey wants cold hard cash and a gift card to Panda Express.
Of course, Nana will do as they request.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, after the work stuff today I went to town and filled 2 propane cylinders and filled the old Dodge with gas, now I am going to load up some firewood for the stove. In the morning The wife, dog and me are going to the work cabin.  There is a storm a little south that could dump some snow at the cabin so I decided to take the Old Dodge instead of the Nissan just in case. This trip I plan to insulate the bathroom and get the plywood on the walls. When that is done I can finish assembling the shower. Full report with pictures upon our return. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gym this morning then coffee with th gym crew. Afterwards I came home and finished tarping up a few things outside before the snow hits tonight. I also moved the plow truck up beside the house so I don't have to trudge through the snow down to the garage in the morning. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

Last summer we bought a forty foot park model camper and put it in Springfield MO on a permanent mobile home site. It is 30  minutes from our Ozark property and forty minutes from our 30 foot sailboat. I thought we were done. But the wifey told me today she wants a 18 or so foot camper so we can go on long vacation trips out west and also use it as a day camper on the property.

We are looking at new units like this one;





I had no idea our business was doing so well. Worse, I have no idea when we will have the time. But she is determined to have a "retirement."


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Last summer we bought a forty foot park model camper and put it in Springfield MO on a permanent mobile home site. It is 30  minutes from our Ozark property and forty minutes from our 30 foot sailboat. I thought we were done. But the wifey told me today she wants a 18 or so foot camper so we can go on long vacation trips out west and also use it as a day camper on the property.
> 
> We are looking at new units like this one;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had no idea our business was doing so well. Worse, I have no idea when we will have the time. But she is determined to have a "retirement."



You only go around once , go for it. Marty


----------



## EastTexFrank

As a day camper on the property … fine.  For long trips out west … not so much.

I don't have anything against small campers.  I've met people who spend 6 months a year in a tear drop trailer and it can be fine if you can spend a lot of time outdoors.  For me personally, they can get claustrophobic if bad weather or something keeps you inside and I don't see any slideouts on that unit so, for me, it would get "small" in a hurry.  But hey, it's all a matter of personal choice.  We don't all want the same things out of an RV or use it in the same way.  If it fits your needs, go for it and "Happy Trails".  It's a fun way to travel.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> As a day camper on the property … fine. For long trips out west … not so much.
> 
> I don't have anything against small campers. I've met people who spend 6 months a year in a tear drop trailer and it can be fine if you can spend a lot of time outdoors. For me personally, they can get claustrophobic if bad weather or something keeps you inside and I don't see any slideouts on that unit so, for me, it would get "small" in a hurry. But hey, it's all a matter of personal choice. We don't all want the same things out of an RV or use it in the same way. If it fits your needs, go for it and "Happy Trails". It's a fun way to travel.




The 40 footer weighs in at 12,400 lbs. I'm not pulling that thru the Rockies or the Sierras.
We recently acquired a Jeep Grand Cherokee with a 5.7 Ltr Hemi. It will pull 8,000 lbs but the idea is to have a restful vacation. So a smaller unit with a large bathroom and one double bed will be perfect for the two of us.

One problem with the smaller RV campers is limited tank capacity for fresh water and for waste water. But with all the parks having full service hookups, there should be very little _sacrifice_ on the road.

No kids, no pets and very few "toys" it needs to be nothing more than a hotel room, not a "living space." What we are looking at is a unit designed for TWO people with a relatively large bath at one end and a Murphy bed at the other. A decent galley kitchen perhaps a bump out dinette. All around 4,000 lbs.













Most campers concentrate on getting a lot of sleeper capacity in a small space. This sacrifices creature comforts particularly in the smaller units. We are talking about a "honeymoon suite" on wheels.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good plan. We did the same thing. Our camper is 33ft. With the 3 slides it's around 8000lbs loaded. Doable with our expedition with a max towing rate of 9800lbs I believe. We need the space with the kids. But if it's just the two of us or just a couple of the kids, we now have the tent trailer for shorter weekend trips out of town. It saves us hauling the bigger one out of the seasonal site. Though I have it set up to where I can have it hooked up and out of there in 30 minutes. But it's still a pain. 

The ole internal barometer spiked at 450 am this morning and I was up. Out at 6am to start plowing the road so my wife could get to work. It took me 2.5 hrs to do the whole thing.

The kids are starting to like country living. We're only 15 minutes away from the city but with all the snow overnight, all the buses are canceled. In the city, we only lived a few doors away from the school so if it was open, they were going. 
Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## EastTexFrank

No Franc, as I said, "If it meets your needs … go for it".  Everybody has different requirements of a RV.

MY S-I-L was the small trailer and 5th wheel queen.  She's traveled for 4 to 8 months a year in them for the past 12 years.  She towed them with GMC 2500 HD with the towing package.  The only problem she ever had was in northern New Mexico when the transmission overheated even with a cooler on it.  She recently got a gas motorhome because, at our ripe old age, set up breakdown of her fiver was beginning to be a chore.  Right now she is camped out at Fort Yargo in Georgia.  We'll see her for Christmas.  

Right now it is damp and drizzly.  The only thing I have on the books for today is a haircut this afternoon.  I have a new aluminum camping cook station that I'll probably put together later today too.  I put the new, small, Blackstone griddle that my wife got for her birthday together yesterday.  It only took about 5 minutes but she still has to season it.  She says that it is on her list.  There's no real hurry as we probably won't be using the RV until the spring.  Brrrr…  I don't like cold weather camping.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> No Franc, as I said, "If it meets your needs … go for it". Everybody has different requirements of a RV.
> 
> MY S-I-L was the small trailer and 5th wheel queen. She's traveled for 4 to 8 months a year in them for the past 12 years. She towed them with GMC 2500 HD with the towing package. The only problem she ever had was in northern New Mexico when the transmission overheated even with a cooler on it. She recently got a gas motorhome because, at our ripe old age, set up breakdown of her fiver was beginning to be a chore. Right now she is camped out at Fort Yargo in Georgia. We'll see her for Christmas.
> 
> Right now it is damp and drizzly. The only thing I have on the books for today is a haircut this afternoon. I have a new aluminum camping cook station that I'll probably put together later today too. I put the new, small, Blackstone griddle that my wife got for her birthday together yesterday. It only took about 5 minutes but she still has to season it. She says that it is on her list. There's no real hurry as we probably won't be using the RV until the spring. Brrrr… I don't like cold weather camping.


 
Yes, the set up breakdown can be a chore.  OTOH having a tow vehicle to runaround in or a towed vehicle is handy.

Here's the one I want.  The missus is pondering.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2020-W...963150?hash=item2ad834c40e:g:6t0AAOSwVt9dy7mM


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Yes, the set up breakdown can be a chore.  OTOH having a tow vehicle to runaround in or a towed vehicle is handy.
> 
> Here's the one I want.  The missus is pondering.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-2020-W...963150?hash=item2ad834c40e:g:6t0AAOSwVt9dy7mM



Hey, that's quite nice.  My S-I-L had one somewhat similar but I think that it was around 20' or so.  When we get too old for our long trips during the summer I may get something like that for week-ends at our local State Parks.  I just can't see me giving up camping altogether.  It may well be just me and the dogs as my wife would have a tough time but may be okay with it for a couple of days or so.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Good plan. We did the same thing. Our camper is 33ft. With the 3 slides it's around 8000lbs loaded. Doable with our expedition with a max towing rate of 9800lbs I believe. We need the space with the kids. But if it's just the two of us or just a couple of the kids, we now have the tent trailer for shorter weekend trips out of town. It saves us hauling the bigger one out of the seasonal site. Though I have it set up to where I can have it hooked up and out of there in 30 minutes. But it's still a pain.
> 
> The ole internal barometer spiked at 450 am this morning and I was up. Out at 6am to start plowing the road so my wife could get to work. It took me 2.5 hrs to do the whole thing.
> 
> The kids are starting to like country living. We're only 15 minutes away from the city but with all the snow overnight, all the buses are canceled. In the city, we only lived a few doors away from the school so if it was open, they were going.
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


After clearing the driveway here, I came in to rest for a bit then loaded up the snowblower and headed to the city to clear the driveway at our old place that hasn't sold yet. While I was there, my old neighbor (who is in her 90s) came out to try clearing hers with a shovel. Being who I am, I went over and did hers. Then her older 92 year old brother who lives next door came out and was struggling so I went and did his as well. Home now to rest for the remainder of the day. 

I may have to go out to clean off the dish as tv keeps cutting out. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Peeking in at y'all on my break lol
Had a scrub/medical supply sale today.
Got some new things.
I'll show you later.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tgif!
I've got today off and don't have a whole lot planned.
As mentioned, I browsed the inside of the mobile scrub van and purchased new scrubs and one full set, and a pair of Asics.
Also bought a new Littmann stethoscope but left it in my locker.
I managed to crack the tubing that feeds into the bell on the one I've carried for years.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kind of a relaxing morning. I have to go into the city later to play/sing at church. That's about it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm not going to church this morning.
I was out grocery shopping until almost midnight last night after I got off work.
Geesh.
Then I couldn't wind down until around 2am. 
I'm working all this week except for tomorrow, then this coming weekend I'll decorate for Christmas, as little as it's going to be.


----------



## FrancSevin

I believe we are closing on an RV trailer today.

This one.
https://www.couchsrvnation.com/forest-river/travel-trailer/salem-cruise-lite/171rb276

















$4K over our budget but it has everything she wants.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Cool!!!!

I'm sure you guys will have a lot of fun in that thing.  Congratulations.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, We just returned from the work cabin. It was clear sky but cold 17 deg. at night, on Friday I had a little framing to finish in the bathroom then installed the insulation. Saturday morning my batteries were low so I went out to start the generator to charge them up, it is a diesel 6k generator with pull start which normally starts on the first pull. The cold didn't do any favors starting the generator, after 4 or 5 pulls I squirted a little starting fluid into the intake. The next pull it started then kicked back ripping the pull cord out of my hand sucking into the housing breaking the rope and the handle was laying on the ground. That idea cost me an hour fixing it, then when I went to start it again I almost pulled the gen set from the frame as 2 of the 4 rubber isolators that mounts the generator were ripped in half. I assume was caused when it kicked back so I got it started by putting my foot on the engine when I pulled the rope. I brought it home for repair. The rest of the day was spent putting all of the 1/2" plywood on the bathroom walls. All in all a good trip. Its suppose to snow up there almost all of next week so I will probably have to use the Tucker on the next trip. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

Well, we did close on the little trailer today. It's a 2020, not a 2019. Exactly the same as pictured with a few added upgradea.
It won out over the others because of the cabinetry inside. (The Wolf Pup had a useless vanity and a mirror in the bathroom. No place to put a comb or a toothbrush.) It also had twin axles and a higher payload capacity.
Electric levelers and hitch stand.

The Jayco 17RB was nice but had 72" ceiling height. I'm 6' 2" so that was problematic. They wanted the same money so that was a no brainer.

MSRP as equipped was $17,600. We offered $14,300 and settled at $14,700. The Wolf pup was at $11,600 but had one axle and no payload capacity. Everything inside was contact paper over particle board. Cheap.

The only downside with the Salem is that the water heater is not bi-polar. It is gas only. So, I will have to add a small electric one.

All the work we did at the ranch was ruined by neglect. We hadn't been there in three years. Piles of lumber scattered by livestock, the 32' Monarch camper was destroyed by a fallen antennae tower, rainwater and critters.

We have to cleanup the mess and start over. This unit will make a good base camp until we get things sorted. It will also be fun to tow out west behind the Grand Cherokee.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Proud of you my man.  Congratulations.

The important thing is to get one that the missus can live with and it has all the things that she wants in it.  After that, it's all plain sailing.  

Happy camping!


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Proud of you my man. Congratulations.
> 
> The important thing is to get one that the missus can live with and it has all the things that she wants in it. After that, it's all plain sailing.
> 
> Happy camping!


 
The bathroom is tight with all the cabinets but it works.  The Murphy bed is a queen and makes the small unit work very well.


----------



## Doc

Finishing putting a new deck on my 6x12 utility trailer.   It's all painted and ready for the new deck.   Will post pics of finished product.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Monday morning!
(Because I'm off lol)
Checked my schedule yesterday and saw I was given this coming Friday off since I have to work Thanksgiving day.
Wow, a 3 day weekend?
Yessss!
Nothing thrilling on the agenda.
Most of my Christmas shopping is done.
I'm gonna throw some country style ribs in the crockpot at 10 to have for dinner.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Well, we did close on the little trailer today. It's a 2020, not a 2019. Exactly the same as pictured with a few added upgradea.
> It won out over the others because of the cabinetry inside. (The Wolf Pup had a useless vanity and a mirror in the bathroom. No place to put a comb or a toothbrush.) It also had twin axles and a higher payload capacity.
> Electric levelers and hitch stand.
> 
> The Jayco 17RB was nice but had 72" ceiling height. I'm 6' 2" so that was problematic. They wanted the same money so that was a no brainer.
> 
> MSRP as equipped was $17,600. We offered $14,300 and settled at $14,700. The Wolf pup was at $11,600 but had one axle and no payload capacity. Everything inside was contact paper over particle board. Cheap.
> 
> The only downside with the Salem is that the water heater is not bi-polar. It is gas only. So, I will have to add a small electric one.
> 
> All the work we did at the ranch was ruined by neglect. We hadn't been there in three years. Piles of lumber scattered by livestock, the 32' Monarch camper was destroyed by a fallen antennae tower, rainwater and critters.
> 
> We have to cleanup the mess and start over. This unit will make a good base camp until we get things sorted. It will also be fun to tow out west behind the Grand Cherokee.



Just 2 cents worth of advice from someone that tows out west, I am assuming your Grand Cherokee has an automatic transmission. Add a large transmission cooler and a transmission temperature gauge. Things get hot fast towing in the mountains and its a lot cheaper on the front end than rebuilding a transmission while on vacation. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Just 2 cents worth of advice from someone that tows out west, I am assuming your Grand Cherokee has an automatic transmission. Add a large transmission cooler and a transmission temperature gauge. Things get hot fast towing in the mountains and its a lot cheaper on the front end than rebuilding a transmission while on vacation. Marty


Actually, it is one of the first things I'm doing to the vehicle.
An issue with this model is the trans cooler. Seems the factory unit drains over nite making the car shift poorly when you first start it. Noticed that right away.

I was looking for a WJ model. 1999 to 2005. This s a 2006 WK model.

Although Jeep Cherokee's aren't known for reliability, WJ's were considered the most reliable Jeep Cherokees ever built. WK's the worst. The wife bought it despite my advice. And women claim WE NEVER LISTEN TO THEM! 

I'm making the best of it I can.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. Tranny coolers are a must for towing. 

Been busy so far today. After the troops cleared out at 730am, I headed out to the garage to replace the rear brakes on one of the atvs. Then I had a foot care appointment at home. After my quarterly foot treatment, I headed back out to finish the brakes then fired up the plow truck to clear 4" of heavy wet snow. In the process I slid the front tires off the road and the plow frame hung up on the ground. Since I'm alone, I fired up the other truck and hooked up a chain to it, put the plow truck in neutral, and attempted to pull it out. In the process, I had the chain hooked to the receiver hitch on the new truck. It snapped the dropped hitch but I got it out. 
Not a big deal. I have 5 of the same receiver hitches in the garage.

Now it's nap time then scouts tonight. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Actually, it is one of the first things I'm doing to the vehicle.
> An issue with this model is the trans cooler. Seems the factory unit drains over nite making the car shift poorly when you first start it. Noticed that right away.
> 
> I was looking for a WJ model. 1999 to 2005. This s a 2006 WK model.
> 
> Although Jeep Cherokee's aren't known for reliability, WJ's were considered the most reliable Jeep Cherokees ever built. WK's the worst. The wife bought it despite my advice. And women claim WE NEVER LISTEN TO THEM!
> 
> I'm making the best of it I can.



2 more cents. Put the gauge on it too then you not wondering/worried on that steep summit you been pulling on for the last 10 minutes in the middle of nowhere. Marty


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> hi all, just returned from taking the Tucker and the hauler to the mountain, all went well for the first half. When got off the freeway in Chico on hwy 32 which goes up into the mountains I stopped and filled up as the gas tank holds 17 gallons and was getting around 10 mpg. on the freeway and there is 70 miles that there is no gas. After filling up we headed up then about 15 miles into the mountains it started starving for fuel AGAIN! I got off the road barley and changed the filter again and still nothing. The fuel pump was delivering fuel but soon after starting it it would starve. I was thinking vapor lock, float sticking and a host of other things. The carburetor is an Edelbrock based on a Carter and I am familiar with them. i remembered they had a cintered bronze filter under the fuel inlet. I removed the fuel inlet and no filter but there is a little screen about the size of a pencil eraser packed full of crap. I cleaned it off put everything back and now runs great again. ( new gas tank and fuel pick up with new filter then driven around locally for at least 20 miles then 150 miles on the freeway with no problem then as soon as I hit the mountain road it cramps out WTF ?? the crap on the screen must have been there as I can't imagine it got through a filter, it must have been jumbling around on the screen then randomly arranged its self into the lucky plugged position when I went up the hill) I am very happy with the old truck now ( yesterday I may have given it away on the side of the road while I was screaming like a little girl ) It has plenty of power for the mountains and drives very good even with the Tucker on it. 10 mpg on the freeway 8mpg in the mountains. After dropping it at the RV storage we played around at the cabin watched a couple movies and passed out around 8pm woke up at 4:30 am got gone at 7:30 stopped for breakfast got home at noon. Let it snow. Marty



Boy that turned into a just in time delivery. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yesterday was another day of nothing planned but ended up being busy all day. I started out with a trip to the city to pick up brake pads for the truck then home to install the front ones. That was followed by my weekly trip to the dump. We had several empty boxes in the house garage that needed to go. Next, I came back and noticed that a few branches near the entrance to our property were hanging low after the wet snow we had so I fired up the chainsaw and cut them down. 

Shortly after, my wife advised me that she forgot something she needed after work. So, back to the city (15 minute drive) to bring it to her. 

That's about the time my back said f this. I'm done. I'm like that though. Better if I'm moving around but when I crash, it's like someone flips off a switch and says that's it, you're done. 

This morning is a busy one. Heading to the city soon for my workout class then my first chiropractor appointment to see if they have any tricks physio hasn't tried. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Busy morning!
I'm always busy lol
Texts and phone calls from friends and family for almost 2 hours 
Am I working tomorrow? Yes.
When will you be off next? Friday.
Black Friday shopping? Maybe.
Bobcat's sister and I are followers/friends on FB.
She reminded me today is his birthday, so I sent him some love.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bought everything for Thanksgiving dinner last night. except for pumpkin pie.  I'll get that along with mincemeat and perhaps apple pies tonite so they are fresh for the whole week-end.

This is the one meal I DON"T COOK.

The wife does it so my family doesn't chide her for not being a good homemaker.

Today I'll get out the Christmas dishes and clean the crystal. Thursday is my annual day "OFF!" from household chores. But, the Holidays do require special efforts and honey-do's abound.

Sometimes, I wonder why we do them.


----------



## Lenny

Tomorrow, my baby (59 years old) sister and her husband are coming from 100 miles north and a brother coming from 100 miles east (Des Moines) to meet at Horseshoe Casino (Harrah's) in Council Bluffs, Iowa for Thnksgiving lunch.  It will be fun.  None of us gamble so it's all good.


----------



## m1west

Got up early to make Choppino. We are having a seafood Thanksgiving with a small turkey for the spirit of Thanksgiving, The family will show up between 11-12 and we will eat around 1pm. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm working today 2-10p.
If any of you have friends or family members in a nursing home, hospital or recovering in rehab, please, please.... PLEASE if you can, visit them this time of year.
They need you.
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## FrancSevin

Well, I didn't get "everything" for Turkey dinner.  So back to Wally World for stuffing and cranberry sauce.  Cathy is allergic to MSG so we have been making it from stuffing from scratch. This year she found an Pepperidge farm mix that is safe but I didn't buy it.  I did by cranberries jam but she wanted the jellied sauce.

Spent the rest of the morning on knee deep leaves.  last week I had the entire yard clear of leaves but a severe windstorm imported bushels of them  earlier this week.  It brought as many as I had in the first place. 

Hours of raking and sucking them up in the mower and my "WORQS" vacuum. Friday, a visit to the Chiropractor.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've already got a foot of snow. But I didn't mind the leaves this fall. I bought a yard sweeper to go behind the riding mower. Very simple. Just cruise around the yard on the mower towing it behind. The leaves get swept up into a hopper. When it's full, drive over and back up to your designated leaf pile area. Pull a rope attached to the hopper and it dumps the leaves. See the picture below. 

I headed to the city first thing to pick up a few supplies needed for my afternoon project at home. Then physio and back home. Today's task was repairing a couple of gouges in the hardwood floor as well as buying a 19 ft hallway runner. 

Shephard pie is in the works being prepared for supper. One of the kids stayed home with the flu today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Hmmph!
I'm supposed to be off today, but got wrangled into picking up a half shift.
It's ok.
Pretty hard when the ADON meets you at the time clock waving schedule sheets in your face pointing out open shifts.

We got a new admit yesterday, yes on Thanksgiving day.
The poor guy had been living in his car.
Sad situation all around.
He's temp until APS places him in housing.
Had a good meal at work.
Got the weekend off.
May go to Adrian Michigan for after Black Friday shopping.
There's an outlet mall near there.


----------



## FrancSevin

We're taking delivery on the little "club house" camper today.  Cathy wants to go shopping for dishes and linens for it.

"Oh really?  I reminded her that today is Black Friday,  "How about we wait." 

So I'm not sure what the rest of the day will bring.

Our granddaughter, who lives with us, had a knockdown fight with her dad last night.  He has a new life with a new girlfriend.  His kids suffer.  I'm betting we are dealing with that today.  Families and holidays seem to always run that risk of bringing out the worst in people.

Even good people.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> We're taking delivery on the little "club house" camper today.  Cathy wants to go shopping for dishes and linens for it.
> 
> "Oh really?  I reminded her that today is Black Friday,  "How about we wait."
> 
> So I'm not sure what the rest of the day will bring.
> 
> Our granddaughter, who lives with us, had a knockdown fight with her dad last night.  He has a new life with a new girlfriend.  His kids suffer.  I'm betting we are dealing with that today.  Families and holidays seem to always run that risk of bringing out the worst in people.
> 
> Even good people.



Franc, there is no way I'd ever live with or have any family member live with me ever again.
I'm not sure the holidays play as much a part as the fact of just bad emotions rearing their head in that situation.
My youngest son has a houseful now with my two little granddaughters, plus his new gals 2 teens and her 2 little ones.
When I'm around them now, I hide my feelings about the whole set up.
It's not easy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can relate to the whole family conflict thing. I've barely said two words to my mother in 4 months due to an incident that happened this summer. Oh well. Such is life.

I hit the gym and a couple stores this morning for a few materials I needed for a project. I decided to build an entryway shelf and coat rack since I haven't seen any locally.   It'll be stained a dark walnut to match the padded bench we have there. The first image is the inspiration. I didn't like how there's 4 hooks but only 3 cubbies so I built one with 4 cubbies. It'll have 4 hooks as well. The kids needed somewhere to store their hats and mitts when they come in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Franc, there is no way I'd ever live with or have any family member live with me ever again.
> I'm not sure the holidays play as much a part as the fact of just bad emotions rearing their head in that situation.
> My youngest son has a houseful now with my two little granddaughters, plus his new gals 2 teens and her 2 little ones.
> When I'm around them now, I hide my feelings about the whole set up.
> It's not easy.



It all started with an argument over a nickname
My granddaughter has Gender Dysphoria. Her dad refuses to accept she is gay, She also has multiple personalities. Some are male, some female. We refer to them as "the congress." She has wanted to commit suicide and he has encouraged it. Yeah, he is an @sshole.

Very short of temper and very judgmental.

Professionally, we get along okay. But personally, not so much. I remained un-involved in last night's shouting match, so he ended up leaving the house furious, but alive and unhurt. As a result I was able to calm her down and along with Cathy bring her back to sanity. It took three hours of hysterical crying as she unloaded her mind and her heart.


About 2:00 AM this morning we all went to bed. She is fine this morning. 

Cathy is about to give our son the scolding he needed 30 years ago. Whilst he has done much of which we can be proud, his family is a wreck because of his narcissistic behavior. His wife left him, and the kids, cold turkey 5 years ago. Sometimes, he takes it out on them. 

And to add to their burden, he basically started a new life with a girlfriend and a baby, something I mentioned in another thread. But it is shutting then out even more. At least from their perspective.

I'm not sure how this will workout but definitely a difficult change for him to accept.

Meanwhile his daughter and son are safe with us.


----------



## pirate_girl

Once again, leaving work early after a half shift always makes me feel as though things are just hanging.
All I did was get report, med passes before dinner, EMR, give report, then byeee!

Franc, I always said I'd never have wanted to have daughters because I'd be too strict on them.
Well, I was pretty strict with my sons, yet always was very open with them concerning all things about life.
That sure never prevented them from making bad life choices, especially with their choices in women.
Jeff was left widowed after Misty died, he jumped right into his relationship with Shelly and married her too fast, that one was a mistake from the offset.
After they split, along came Robin.
Again, that didn't work out, so he got together with Ms Germany.
I was sure of that one, but her Father put an end to it for reasons I do not understand to this day.

Ty is the same way. Went from a 9 year marriage to Aimee, then walked away and hooked up with Ali without getting split legally from Aimee, then after that busted up after almost 6 years, he briefly had a fling with the gal who lost their baby, what would have been my 4th grandchild.
NOW he's with the tattooed lady and her 4 kids.
I have doubts that this one will last either.
I ask myself what the hell can I do to get through to them about the bad life decisions.
Not a thing.
There is a fine line that I know better to cross, otherwise neither one of them will speak to me for months.
It's happened before.
So I keep it all inside and hope for the best, worry constantly and pray.
A lot.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Once again, leaving work early after a half shift always makes me feel as though things are just hanging.
> All I did was get report, med passes before dinner, EMR, give report, then byeee!
> 
> Franc, I always said I'd never have wanted to have daughters because I'd be too strict on them.
> Well, I was pretty strict with my sons, yet always was very open with them concerning all things about life.
> That sure never prevented them from making bad life choices, especially with their choices in women.
> Jeff was left widowed after Misty died, he jumped right into his relationship with Shelly and married her too fast, that one was a mistake from the offset.
> After they split, along came Robin.
> Again, that didn't work out, so he got together with Ms Germany.
> I was sure of that one, but her Father put an end to it for reasons I do not understand to this day.
> 
> Ty is the same way. Went from a 9 year marriage to Aimee, then walked away and hooked up with Ali without getting split legally from Aimee, then after that busted up after almost 6 years, he briefly had a fling with the gal who lost their baby, what would have been my 4th grandchild.
> NOW he's with the tattooed lady and her 4 kids.
> I have doubts that this one will last either.
> I ask myself what the hell can I do to get through to them about the bad life decisions.
> Not a thing.
> There is a fine line that I know better to cross, otherwise neither one of them will speak to me for months.
> It's happened before.
> So I keep it all inside and hope for the best, worry constantly and pray.
> A lot.



Lollie, thanks so much for you reply
I feel your pain. And pray for you as well.

Joe's new girlfriend is a tattooed lady also. Along with that she is a drug addict. Our newest granddaughter (not his) was born addicted to Heroin.
Instead of looking for a new mom for his young kids, he was looking for an easy lay.

I taught him better. I lived an example of better. The word _disappointed _doesn't cut it. 

There are so many people today who have ruined their lives, and the lives of their spouse and offspring, with selfish, bad choices. I fail to understand why it happens so much more than generations past. I have kept every promise I made to my bride and to our children. The first being faithful and the second promising to concern myself only with her happiness. It really wasn't all that hard.

Why cannot people do that today?


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you, Franc.
That's awful about the heroin addiction.
I mean really bad!
Thank God my kids never went the route of hard drugs, I'd have been completely beside myself.
They are afraid of that type of lifestyle and don't hang with anyone who has that problem.

We can lead by example, an example that often has to be caught instead of taught.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Thank you, Franc.
> That's awful about the heroin addiction.
> I mean really bad!
> Thank God my kids never went the route of hard drugs, I'd have been completely beside myself.
> They are afraid of that type of lifestyle and don't hang with anyone who has that problem.
> 
> We can lead by example, an example that often has to be caught instead of taught.



The cops showed up at the baby's birth. That's when my son found out she had been lying to him and stealing from him for none months. But he stayed with her. The child was an innocent and he took her in as his own. For that I give him credit.

But not for abandoning his kids. And doing it with cruelty. They will never be right cause what he did ain't right. Call him on it and he flies off the handle.  I know exactly what to do about it.  The two of us go behind the woodshed and only one comes back. But his mom won't have it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I think that we all go through family meltdowns.  We had one earlier this year and now none of my Scottish family is speaking to me or my wife or members of my American family.  At the root of it all was my granddaughter who spent 3 years, off and on, living with us and other members of our family in East Texas, totally exploiting everyone she came in contact with.  In the end I had to step in and say enough is enough which didn't set too well with those back home in Scotland but they only heard one side of the story … hers.  Honestly, I look on it as a relief.  I miss my son dearly but not having to deal with my millennial grandkids almost makes it worthwhile.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. We all seem to have family issues. Mine stem from a series of events over the past few years with my mother who has never agreed with anything that I have ever done because it's not her decision. She likes to control everyone and everything and when she can't, she goes and does something stupid then expects everyone to be happy with her. I had gone 8 months not speaking to her prior to my accident 4 years ago. So it's been a very strained relationship.  Oh well, it is what it is. 

Not much on the agenda today other than playing music at the church this evening. She who must be obeyed has decided that the Christmas tree needs to go up today. We picked up a prelit 9ft tall tree this year. I don't think I'll be able to help much with that as last night without any warning I got sick again throwing up. 

I've been having stomach problems with my hernias for about 6 months and have lost 35lbs. I only eat about half of what I used to and when I get to a certain point eating it's like my stomach says its had enough. The double layer of mesh in my abdomen from two hernia repairs only allows for so much food in my stomach. That, along with the fact that I was run over by a jeep at highway speeds and my insides are a mess and don't always work the way they're supposed to makes it a balancing act of trying to take in enough calories to keep me going verses eating too much that I get plugged up and get sick because it can't process 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yes. We all seem to have family issues. Mine stem from a series of events over the past few years with my mother
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


One of you are going to have to budge and break the ice.
One thing I've repeated to both Jeff and Ty in the past when they've gone off without speaking to me : you'd BETTER knock this crap off. Life is very unpredictable. Would you like our next meeting with either of us lying in a casket?
That normally brings them back to planet earth.

I slept well last night.
It's gray and blah outside.
I'm going to clean the apartment and make it Merry this afternoon.
Just made SoS for breakfast.


----------



## FrancSevin

It has been raining for days here.  At least we didn't get snow.
I've got some inside projects to do.  Little stuff like new light fixtures I've had in the garage for months. I keep forgetting to bring the finish nailer home so a trip to work my be in the plans as well.  I know Cathy wants to shop and put stuff in the new camper. So we are going there anyways.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I had to work a shutdown at international paper yesterday, Today I'm not sure. Im either going to take a rest day as the weather is gloomy and Rainey or I'm going to the shop and work on the cabin security door. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> One of you are going to have to budge and break the ice.
> 
> One thing I've repeated to both Jeff and Ty in the past when they've gone off without speaking to me : you'd BETTER knock this crap off. Life is very unpredictable. Would you like our next meeting with either of us lying in a casket?
> 
> That normally brings them back to planet earth.
> 
> 
> 
> I slept well last night.
> 
> It's gray and blah outside.
> 
> I'm going to clean the apartment and make it Merry this afternoon.
> 
> Just made SoS for breakfast.


Kinda hard for me to break the ice after she blasted both my wife and I this summer for imposing equal rules for all our children. In her mind I should be spoiling the oldest boy(my biological son) and ignore her children. When we were at an event this summer, we set clear rules across the board for all 5 children. My mother didn't agree with that and felt the oldest should get special treatment. After we stated our opinions, she went behind our backs complaining to my ex wife telling her that she should get a lawyer and go for custody. Well she was all over that and tried coming after me which led to a big blow up. But in my mother's mind she did nothing wrong. So it's a little hard to start up a conversation with someone who thinks that I can do nothing right. She's even said in the past "I don't know why you would want to be with someone with 3 kids" to me right in front of my wife and all the kids. All this stems from the fact that my brother was with someone with 3 kids and married her. After 7 years together they separated and my mother lost contact with them. So she thinks that the same thing is going to happen to me. 

There's plenty more examples of her showing us no respect. But it's not worth getting into. I have just accepted that she is who she is and I know my place in the family. It is what it is. I just choose to remove myself from that toxic relationship. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

NorthernRedneck said:


> It is what it is. I just choose to remove myself from that toxic relationship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



Smart.  I finally reached that point with some in my extended family also.  Sad but you have to do that for your own sanity.  

===
My situation today, cheering on the Ohio State Buckeyes.  Michigan is giving them a game but we are on top 42 -19 right now.   Go Bucks!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sounds like my plans. Sitting at home with my feet up. I just backed out of playing at the church. Light headed and dizzy when I stand. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Smart.  I finally reached that point with some in my extended family also.  Sad but you have to do that for your own sanity.
> 
> ===
> My situation today, cheering on the Ohio State Buckeyes.  Michigan is giving them a game but we are on top 42 -19 right now.   Go Bucks!!!!



55-27 Doc! Lol


----------



## Bamby

NorthernRedneck said:


> Kinda hard for me to break the ice after she blasted both my wife and I this summer for imposing equal rules for all our children. In her mind I should be spoiling the oldest boy(my biological son) and ignore her children. When we were at an event this summer, we set clear rules across the board for all 5 children. My mother didn't agree with that and felt the oldest should get special treatment. After we stated our opinions, she went behind our backs complaining to my ex wife telling her that she should get a lawyer and go for custody. Well she was all over that and tried coming after me which led to a big blow up. But in my mother's mind she did nothing wrong. So it's a little hard to start up a conversation with someone who thinks that I can do nothing right. She's even said in the past "I don't know why you would want to be with someone with 3 kids" to me right in front of my wife and all the kids. All this stems from the fact that my brother was with someone with 3 kids and married her. After 7 years together they separated and my mother lost contact with them. So she thinks that the same thing is going to happen to me.
> 
> There's plenty more examples of her showing us no respect. But it's not worth getting into. I have just accepted that she is who she is and I know my place in the family. It is what it is. I just choose to remove myself from that toxic relationship.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk



I hate reading posts such as this. Just how in the hell would any of us know just who's right or wrong in the issue being discussed. The oldest children should be able to earn some trust and responsibility or privileges. It's a good thing and an example to the younger ones to grow up a bit too.  Or are  you going to hold the older ones back till the youngest is old enough to "drive" for instance......

And here's the real issue that burns most relationships..

  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAdi9rAVZuM[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Seems obvious to me.  Brian is trying to raise all kids with the same rules.  That would be the same I would do if in his shoes and the same I did when I was raising kids.   I can't imagine one set of rules for one (favoritism) and a different set for others.   Yes, oldest can earn trust and get to do more as they age and do well (same as others when they get to that age), but the basic rules of the house should be the same for all.  If one is to keep their room spotless and the other not disciplined if their room is constantly trashed that would be a huge problem.  If there is favoritism kids see it.  They know.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. Doc nailed it. We do assign special "privileges" as they get older.

What happened was that we were at the races and told all the kids they could order what they wanted when we got there for food but we wouldn't be going back for more afterwards as it's expensive. They all kept bugging for more despite us saying no. Then my mother went behind our backs and gave only the oldest money to buy something else and sneak over to get it and eat it out of site. She has never once given the other kids special treatment. The same thing happens at Christmas and birthdays. He gets an iphone. They get a $10 gift if they get anything at all. It wasn't a huge deal until she went to my ex telling her to try for custody and try to persuade her to come after me with a lawyer all because we wanted to keep things equal for all the kids. Over the years it's been one thing after another with her. All this over a treat at a concession stand. If it isn't that, it's something else. She's like that with everyone. I just chose to not allow her to control me anymore. She's on a need to know basis and the less she knows the better. 



Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Wow I understand what you're saying now, Brian.
It would piss me off too if my Mother had ever played the favourites game, never mind going behind my back talking to my ex.
Thankfully my Mother wasn't like that.
Now I have to admit having a pick with my grandies, that would be Elaina, however I love all 3 of them equally.
Nana's are allowed to feel that. 

I'm thrilled with the Buckeyes!
It's a celebration on Facebook lol
I've not done much today except listen to the game, Facebook, text with my friend Tami from Delphos about a medical issue she has going, then ordered dinner from the local pizza place.
That's what I'm supposed to do on weekends off, right? Relax.


----------



## pirate_girl

Them girls tho!

It's all about the Jojo bows these days.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bad leg day. Can't stand. Feels like both legs and feet are one big charlie horse. Won't be doing much. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to mass at Sacred Heart in New Bavaria.
I've not been inside it since my ex and I were still married.
It looks the same.
Nothing going on today that's worth mentioning unless you wanna know about my shrimp and asparagus dinner plans. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Bad leg day. Can't stand. Feels like both legs and feet are one big charlie horse. Won't be doing much.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Gathered enough strength to stumble down to the garage and have the kids haul down totes of Christmas decorations. I got the outside done a few days ago. Can't wait until it's done. I have really taken a disliking to Christmas lately. If it were just me I'd go to sleep and wake up in January. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FrancSevin

You had to say it.  Christmas decorations.

We store them  in the attic which was once a good place for the,  But now we have finished about half of the attic into an office loft.  Getting to the Christmas decorations is a crawl thru a tunnel one box at a time.

It was easy when we were younger.


----------



## m1west

had a lot of plans for today, the weather ruined all of those plans. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

I didn't accomplish getting the apartment decorated for Christmas.
This week sometime.
I'm starting to relax more these days without thinking it alllll has to be done today.
Is that a sign of getting old?


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> I'm starting to relax more these days without thinking it alllll has to be done today.
> Is that a sign of getting old?



No.  Getting smarter and developing the ability to plan your days better.


----------



## Lenny

Today I went to the gym and walked two miles.  

Then into Council Bluffs to visit with a friend of mine and her 91 year old mother who is basically in at home hospice.  I admire my friend for taking great care of her mother.  Still mentally sharp but can't get out of bed.  Sad!

Then to a Veteran suicide prevention group meeting about an upcoming fund raising dinner they are having.

Then to the bar here and now home.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I didn't accomplish getting the apartment decorated for Christmas.
> This week sometime.
> I'm starting to relax more these days without thinking it alllll has to be done today.
> Is that a sign of getting old?




Nope.  It is a sign on understanding what is important.
So go ahead a relax guilt free.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I finished the wall hanging coat rack yesterday. Today I will install it. We got both trees up but only one is decorated as we had scouts last night. We backed Christmas cookies. Next week we are going caroling and collecting food donations for the local food bank. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Somewhat of a productive day. 2 trips to the city. I hung up the coat rack and built a temporary mantle piece with hooks to hang the stockings by the fireplace as it's all slate. I still have to paint or stain it. Just not sure what color to use yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pirate_girl

I'd go with a light gray on that mantle, Brian.
Very nice!

My first feat this morning was to knock a large cup of fresh brewed coffee all over the countertop, stove, down in the burners and all over the floor.
That took me a while to obsessively clean every last space twice.
There is a 3 inch space between the stove and cupboard area.
That coffee flew back into there, so cleaning the linoleum thoroughly against the far wall involved a yard stick pushed in and out with a dish cloth on the end.
I have today off and have some errands to run, then I'll make myself a nice dinner.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Actually we're thinking of using up the leftover stain from the coat rack. It'll match the entertainment unit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gym then chiropractor today. Most of the kids are home today as the English school boards are holding a one day strike. Our oldest son still had to go as they're a different school board. 

If a man walks in the woods and says something and his wife isn't there to hear him say it, is he still wrong?


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Actually we're thinking of using up the leftover stain from the coat rack. It'll match the entertainment unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gym then chiropractor today. Most of the kids are home today as the English school boards are holding a one day strike. Our oldest son still had to go as they're a different school board.
> 
> If a man walks in the woods and says something and his wife isn't there to hear him say it, is he still wrong?




I was thinking the same thing.  The stain is in the same color pallet group as the stone on the fireplace. It will look stunning


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I went with the dark walnut stain. It looks amazing. I'll share a picture when it's dry and reinstalled. 

If a man walks in the woods and says something and his wife isn't there to hear him say it, is he still wrong?


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> I went with the dark walnut stain. It looks amazing. I'll share a picture when it's dry and reinstalled.
> 
> If a man walks in the woods and says something and his wife isn't there to hear him say it, is he still wrong?



Yes.  The man, by his very nature, is always wrong.
It's kinda like being a white guy.  Always a racists and/or a sexist


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> I went with the dark walnut stain. It looks amazing. I'll share a picture when it's dry and reinstalled.
> 
> If a man walks in the woods and says something and his wife isn't there to hear him say it, is he still wrong?



Now I can't wait to see it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> Now I can't wait to see it.


We added a string of lights to "pop" the Garland. She who must be obeyed wants an eye hook installed in the middle to tie a string  to hang a pinecone wreath.


----------



## tiredretired

Spent midday at the range.  Shot a HK P30 9mm. An amazing pistol. I gotta say it is one of the most awesome pistols I have ever shot in my life.  Smooth, great trigger and very easy to reaquire sight picture.  31 degrees so not too bad weather wise.  Always a great day when hunting, fishing or shooting.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> We added a string of lights to "pop" the Garland. She who must be obeyed wants an eye hook installed in the middle to tie a string  to hang a pinecone wreath.



Looks great!


Hi Butch.
Welcome back dear.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Looks great NR!!!!   

Today?  Took the trash down to the gate this morning.  Ran in to town to get 30 sacks of top soil.  Right after noon we headed to the dentist in Longview for check-ups and cleaning.  Had a really, really late lunch at a Cajun fish place.  Came on home and went grocery shopping and that was enough for one day.  The fried food for lunch is sitting in my stomach like a brick.  No supper.  Tomorrow might be a work day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks guys. I enjoy doing simple woodworking. I may get more into it as a pastime and maybe try to sell some pieces once the garage is fully set up. 

Today is looking quite busy. Time to get a move on. I have to head to the city to do a second coat of paint on the moldings downstairs at the old house. No. It hasn't sold yet. The housing market has been crap ever since Trudeau took office. Fewer full time good paying jobs. He brags about increased jobs but if you lose your full time $35 an hour job and have to work 2 minimum wage part time jobs to make ends meet, you aren't ahead. 

Anyways, enough of that rant. Lol. Meeting at the school for one of the girls this morning. Physio this afternoon followed by an ultrasound appointment on my legs to check circulation.


----------



## FrancSevin

Found out yesterday our grandson, who lives with us as our own child, has a mild form of spinal bifida. His step sister has a major case of it and has been in a wheelchair all her life. Mom has Diabetes and did not take proper prenatal care. Folic acid supplements are a must.

his mother didn't care enough to take them.

Not real sure what this means for him just yet. But it does eliminate gym class at school for now. And gets him out of some of his chores. 

Just what we need, another dependent child. I'm reminded that God never gives you more burden than you can handle. But now I know why he was laughing when, many years ago, I told him my plans.

At 72, I had planned to sit on my porch in the Ozarks, watching cattle feed on my little ranchette after a morning or trout fishing. Instead I clean cat litter boxes, ( for five cats and a dog) take out the trash and go to work early in order to support my young family.

So, official retirement will now be about when I achieve 82 years of age. At least I'm not gonna be bored.

I'm not really complaining, life is what we endure between the eternities.  My real worry is about Jesse. With his Spinal Bifida, he doesn't have a happy life for which to look forward. Which means, in 10 years, he may well be sitting on that Ozark porch with me.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm working today.
Sure wish our scheduler would get it together and put me on my requested 12 hrs/3× per week.

I face timed with the grandbugs last night.
I simply asked Maddie if Santa was going to come see her soon.
Her Mother barked at me and said I'M NOT enforcing belief in Santa Claus.
Well, Ty is so I guess they're going to be confused depending on which parent they're with, that goes for belief in Jesus and God too.
Yup, young progressives raising my grandbabies.
Ali's new guy is a freak too.
At least Ty's tattooed princess is good to the girls.
My worries never end, I swear.


----------



## m1west

This morning around 9am I am headed to the Bay Area to buy a Japanese mini truck a Suzuki cary to be exact, I went back and forth about getting one of these or a side by side for the Mountain property and settled on the mini truck. they have a 3 cylinder gas engine with 5 speed manual 4 wheel drive with hi and low range with Diff lock heater radio just like a real truck. No belt drive real transmission with gears a real transfer case and clutch like full size scaled down. they weigh under 1500# with a top speed of 60 mph some even have A/C , dump beds, sizzor platforms and other configurations even vans.I got this one for 5k with 20k miles. When I get it home I will take some pictures and post them. There are lift kits, big tires even track kits available for them. in watching video of them off road they do very well and will go anywhere a Ranger or RZR will go with a lot more comfort. Marty


----------



## Doc

m1west said:


> This morning around 9am I am headed to the Bay Area to buy a Japanese mini truck a Suzuki cary to be exact, I went back and forth about getting one of these or a side by side for the Mountain property and settled on the mini truck. they have a 3 cylinder gas engine with 5 speed manual 4 wheel drive with hi and low range with Diff lock heater radio just like a real truck. No belt drive real transmission with gears a real transfer case and clutch like full size scaled down. they weigh under 1500# with a top speed of 60 mph some even have A/C , dump beds, sizzor platforms and other configurations even vans.I got this one for 5k with 20k miles. When I get it home I will take some pictures and post them. There are lift kits, big tires even track kits available for them. in watching video of them off road they do very well and will go anywhere a Ranger or RZR will go with a lot more comfort. Marty


That sure sounds nice.   Looking forward to pics of it.   I've heard of these mini trucks and would love to get one of them with a dump bed.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is my weekend to work.
I'm a bit surprised that my friend Julie is leaving nursing to be our activity director.
She's nearing retirement age anyway and thinks it's the best move.
I'll do it until I drop.

Heard an accident down the road when going out to check the mailbox.
Sure enough, the sirens then half an hour later I saw J&R flat beds heading out.
A van and a car.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The guys are supposed to be coming this morning to finish the chimney reinstall on the garage. I'm going to play guitar and sing with my band at a seniors event at the town community center down the road then off to the church to play the service at 5. My fingers will be sore tonight. We practiced for 2 hours last night in the city.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> This morning around 9am I am headed to the Bay Area to buy a Japanese mini truck a Suzuki cary to be exact, I went back and forth about getting one of these or a side by side for the Mountain property and settled on the mini truck. they have a 3 cylinder gas engine with 5 speed manual 4 wheel drive with hi and low range with Diff lock heater radio just like a real truck. No belt drive real transmission with gears a real transfer case and clutch like full size scaled down. they weigh under 1500# with a top speed of 60 mph some even have A/C , dump beds, sizzor platforms and other configurations even vans.I got this one for 5k with 20k miles. When I get it home I will take some pictures and post them. There are lift kits, big tires even track kits available for them. in watching video of them off road they do very well and will go anywhere a Ranger or RZR will go with a lot more comfort. Marty



Hi all, I just returned with the mini truck after a 7 hour ride to San Francisco in the rain but worth it. After get it off the trailer and play with it a little I will post more about it in the ATV UTV section. I plan to lift it with bigger wheels and tires and if a set of UTV tracks come up sometime I will get them for the winter. Looking at what they can do on utube with the tracks I may be able to replace the snow cat with it. Marty


----------



## Bamby

Nice looking unit. I'd give it some time and run it around a bit the way you intend to use it before you shove some big tires under it. A automatic is far more forgiving for that than a standard is. And you may find it marginal as it is getting it rolling in forward and reverse as is let alone loosing some of the torque you do have to larger tires.

I also see it has a hand brake. I've often wondered why American cars have never came equipped with them. I've lost my brakes a few times over the years and believe me it was only the grace of God that I survived the incidents uneventfully. But a usable hand brake sure would have been useful.


----------



## m1west

Bamby said:


> Nice looking unit. I'd give it some time and run it around a bit the way you intend to use it before you shove some big tires under it. A automatic is far more forgiving for that than a standard is. And you may find it marginal as it is getting it rolling in forward and reverse as is let alone loosing some of the torque you do have to larger tires.
> 
> I also see it has a hand brake. I've often wondered why American cars have never came equipped with them. I've lost my brakes a few times over the years and believe me it was only the grace of God that I survived the incidents uneventfully. But a usable hand brake sure would have been useful.



Check them out on utube big tires, lift kits and tracks have already been done many times with great success. Marty


----------



## Pau Diaz

Nice and strong looking car you have, M1west. Is it customized to carry the best you can load? What we take with us is our means to taking the road to success and overcoming whatever obstacles stand in our way.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm working today so there's that.

Yesterday around 1pm I heard a noise that sounded like a ton of concrete falling into the back of a truck bed from 1,000 feet.
It was heard as far away as 5 counties.
It was a sonic boom from an F-14 going through special exercises flying out of Toledo.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> It was heard as far away as 5 counties.
> It was a sonic boom from an F-14 going through special exercises flying out of Toledo.




WOW!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I'm working today so there's that.
> 
> Yesterday around 1pm I heard a noise that sounded like a ton of concrete falling into the back of a truck bed from 1,000 feet.
> It was heard as far away as 5 counties.
> It was a sonic boom from an F-14 going through special exercises flying out of Toledo.



It's darned loud, isn't it?

The day after 9/11 all flights were grounded until noon.  The FAA extended the grounding until 4 pm.  Unfortunately, a pilot flying out of our local Municipal Airport didn't hear about the extension and took off in his little plane about 1:30 pm, heading for Dallas.  A fighter jet, patrolling his box over eastern Louisiana was sent to intercept.  He came over the house low and with full afterburners.  There's no telling how many windows that sucker blew out.  I was outside in the driveway and it honestly felt as if the ground heaved up about a foot as it passed.


----------



## Lenny

Preparing for a colonoscopy and endoscopy procedures tomorrow. 

They assured me they would not use the same tube for both ends.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oops my bad.
It was an F-16.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> It's darned loud, isn't it?
> 
> The day after 9/11 all flights were grounded until noon.  The FAA extended the grounding until 4 pm.  Unfortunately a pilot flying out of our local Municipal Airport didn't hear about the extension and took off in his little plane about 1:30 pm, heading for Dallas.  A fighter jet, patrolling his box over eastern Louisiana was sent to intercept.  He came over the house low and with full afterburners.  There's no telling how many windows that sucker blew out.  I was outside in the driveway and it honestly felt as if the ground heaved up about a foot as it passed.


Loud isn't the word for it.
People heard it 4 counties from the south of here.
I've heard it at air shows, but nothing like this.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm doing sfa today. It's lunchtime and I finally got dressed. Lol. I do have a private scout planning meeting this evening in town. 

We have a bigger troop with 16 kids all ages 11-17. It's good but also presents challenges as we have to teach the basics to the first year kids without boring the older kids who have already done it. So this evening is planning more stand alone events for the older kids using more advanced outdoors skills.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm doing sfa today.



That's an expression that I haven't heard in a long, long time.


----------



## Bamby

NorthernRedneck said:


> We have a bigger troop with 16 kids all ages 11-17. It's good but also presents challenges as we have to teach the basics to the first year kids without boring the older kids who have already done it. So this evening is planning more stand alone events for the older kids using more advanced outdoors skills.



Well lets supervise the work of the older kids as they "teach" the younger ones skills. Win win  for all involved with everyone learning something..


----------



## pirate_girl

Tomorrow I shall be doing s_hit f_uck a_ ll.

Yes, I know.
One shouldn't cuss on Sunday.
Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Sfa!


It's raining- ick!
I slept in, which is always a treat.
Just gonna have a quiet day.
Nice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll trade you your rain for my -30 celcius windchill. 

Did I mention that it's freezing? I've been trying to get the plow truck running for a couple of days. This morning I discovered that the new battery I installed a couple of months ago was a block of ice. Frozen solid. 

I went to the city this morning to sign papers for the adoption. We're one step closer. We did a 6 month probation period then the agency made a report to send to the ministry of children services to approve and send back for us to sign. The next step is filing it with the court and waiting for a date to go before a judge to finalize it. It's a long process. 

So we don't have roadside trash pickup and the dump is only open Tuesday and Saturday. Yep, I was outside gathering trash for a trip to the dump at -30. We went out caroling last night with the scouts collecting donations for the local food bank. We gathered 100lbs worth of cans.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another day of deep freeze. Currently -35 celcius windchill. It's supposed to warm up tomorrow. Off to the city to pick up a few things then the gym and coffee afterwards. Not much else planned.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, while working today I also plan to pack up the old Dodge today and head to the work cabin tomorrow. Should be a fun trip with lots of snow. So full report with pictures when I return. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Guess!

But I have tomorrow and Friday off.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trying to get motivated.
Worked over last night, came home, couldn't sleep.. now I'm paying the price.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Woke up with absolutely nothing to do so I headed out to the garage to install a new breaker and plug for a space heater. Wrong breaker. So back to the city to pick up another one. Got back and went to install the breaker but discovered that I picked up the wrong plug in. One of those days. Oh well. 

Back to the city in the afternoon to look at a used snowmobile. Made a deal on it and came back to get the trailer then back to the city for a third time to pick it up. 

This evening I started doing some maintenance on it then got a call from she who must be obeyed with a grocery list as she is busy in the city with the kids so out I went to the grocery store in a nearby town 10 minutes away. I'm beat. 

Oh, here's the snowmobile. It's a 2001 arctic cat panther 550 with electric start and reverse. Fully loaded. In good shape for the year.


----------



## pirate_girl

My friend Angie is coming up for a visit today.
We're going to Christmas shop and eat somewhere.
Not sure if we're going to Toledo or Bowling Green.
I'd like to eat at Chik-fil-A.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Woke up with absolutely nothing to do so I headed out to the garage to install a new breaker and plug for a space heater. Wrong breaker. So back to the city to pick up another one. Got back and went to install the breaker but discovered that I picked up the wrong plug in. One of those days. Oh well.
> 
> Back to the city in the afternoon to look at a used snowmobile. Made a deal on it and came back to get the trailer then back to the city for a third time to pick it up.
> 
> This evening I started doing some maintenance on it then got a call from she who must be obeyed with a grocery list as she is busy in the city with the kids so out I went to the grocery store in a nearby town 10 minutes away. I'm beat.
> 
> Oh, here's the snowmobile. It's a 2001 arctic cat panther 550 with electric start and reverse. Fully loaded. In good shape for the year.


Be it a car repair or something in the house,,, having to go back to the store four or five times is what I hate about DIY.


----------



## FrancSevin

At the Urologist today.  Needed a blood test.

I told them I didn't study but I would take the test anyway.  The nurse smiled and asked if I had been out of the country in the last six months.  I asked her "Does  Connecticut count?"

The whole place laughed.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NR, that looks like a great toy.  I hope you have fun with it but I've got to tell you, if I lived someplace where I could use one of those … I'd move.    

PG, I've a confession to make, I've never eaten at Chik-Fil-A.  Have fun.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Frank.
Will do.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, Angie can't come now because of family issues, probably that idiot ex of hers.
We made a "rain date" for before Christmas (hopefully!) come hell or high water.
It's always something.
Lol


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Hi all, while working today I also plan to pack up the old Dodge today and head to the work cabin tomorrow. Should be a fun trip with lots of snow. So full report with pictures when I return. Marty



Hi all, well the cabin trip was a bust and we are back home. Everything went well yesterday until we got close to Susanville and it was raining hard. When we got to Susanville you could see the snow on the summit of our mountain but not down low so instead of going to get the Tucker we decided to see if we could get up there in the 4X4. There was nothing but a soupy mud mess to within about 1.5 miles of the cabin then snow that we made it about a quarter mile, by this time the snow is about 18" to 24" with the consistency of a slushey very wet and soft. we were doing OK until a hill at about 15 degrees and at that point the truck would just buck, you could still back up in your tracks OK but it wouldn't go up the hill 35" tires aired down , lockers and about 24" of ground clearance met it match. So we went and ate then got a room. This morning we took another look at it and decided to call it as I didn't want to abuse the snow cat on a muddy rockey forest road for 3-4 miles. Last year I had the Thiokol 603 up there and it would not have cared about the road ( so now I am asking myself if I made the right decision switching to the Tucker ) I guess everything has it pluses and minuses. Lesson learned. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At our annual pizza party/sleepover for the scouts. All the Cubs and beavers are sleeping  downstairs at a church. We're all upstairs. It's going to be a long night. Yawn.


----------



## Melensdad

Another Saturday ... another high school fencing tournament


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ringing bells at Walmart for the Salvation Army for a couple of hours.  Coming home and going to mulch some stuff around the lake with the bush hog.  Get cleaned up and take the missus out for dinner.  That should fill in the day.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was going to go down the end of the drive to the hair salon (Michael's)- to get my hair trimmed.
$75 for a trim??!
Umm no way.
I'll wait and go to Great Clips and look like a wild woman until then lol
Working a pick up today.


----------



## Melensdad

GOOD DAY today

2 of my brand new saber fencers won medals.  5th place + GOLD medal   The boy who won gold also earned his national "E" rating, which is a pretty big deal.  Both are 1st year fencers!!!  

Helped coach some of my former students from my prior high school team too but tried not to step on the toes of their new coach 

Overall a good day, had a lot of fun too.


----------



## FrancSevin

Finally decorated the house for Christmas.

Brought in the Frazer Fir we bought Thanksgiving. It's been sitting in the yard pond soaking up water and getting refreshed in the rains.

I put away some 25 sets of twinkle lights last year. All worked when I stored them. Only about half of them still work. WTF.

Got the shaking snowman up and the Crèche set with the Baby Jesus.

I have new lights from last year still in their boxes. I'll get them on the house tomorrow. Just in time for the snowstorm


----------



## pirate_girl

Santa was in the house at work yesterday.
He stayed and had lunch with some of my peeps!
Pictured are 3 of them who I love most.

-Little ladybug is a young 91, sharp as a tack.
-Fella in glasses survived what most people would not have- great sense of humour.
-Lastly, while I was working nights- that man kept me company talking about his old cars, telling me tales of his childhood and directing traffic.

I have today off. Sunday.
A day of rest.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I did my duty by ringing the bell for the Salvation Army at Walmart's yesterday.  Here are some observations.

When did it become fashionable to wear pajamas to go shopping?  Three different people walked past me and in to the store wearing pajamas.  I don't mean Christmassy attire type of pajamas, I mean plain ol' pajamas.

People must be feeling good in this Trump economy.  I've been bell ringing for over 20 years and I've never seen so many tens and twenties being stuffed in the kettle instead of the usual ones and change.  

It always amazes me how generous Americans can be.  Seeing some of the people putting money in the bucket you'd think that they didn't have two pennies to rub together.

I tend to be a little cynical regarding my fellow human beings, with good reason I might add.  Meeting and talking to all the people while ringing the bell kind of restores my faith in mankind.  It reminds me that most people are basically good, generous and friendly.  I hope that I can keep that feeling of wellbeing going until at least the end of the year.


----------



## tiredretired

Staying indoors today with a cold.  Not a bad one, but windy and cold outside so opening cans of Chicken Noodle Soup, tending the fires and prolly watch a little tube this afternoon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Frank, when I shop at Walmart I've seen strange sights as well.
This woman had a pet cat on her shoulder, no one thought a thing about it.
A man one time had both arms missing up to the elbows, hair dyed green and sticking up in the air.
Maybe the pajama gang feel more comfortable at Walmart, who knows.

I'm going out back later near the pines and walking path to gather pinecones and greenery to add to my Merry Christmas decor.


----------



## tiredretired

Currently burning up Netflix.  Just finished watching 6 Underground (just love the Alfa Romeo) and getting ready to start another flick.  Consuming Chicken Noodle and going through a box of Puffs per hour.  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Feel better soon!


----------



## FrancSevin

It's like 20 F outside and blowing snow. In St. Louis, that is considered Bitter cold.
I'm putting up outside lights.  Whew!

Twenty minutes out there and 1 hour to thaw.  Took a moment to say HI and suggest this part of Christmas sucks.

The Boss want the patio trees lit up. She spent all day doing the live tree in the warm, WARM house.

  See ya later


----------



## pirate_girl

We may get measurable snow here Franc, but the forecast keeps changing.

I really wanted to find slash leaf or loblolly cones that were open, but I had to settle for closed short leaf off the white pines.
Possibly because it's been so damp lately.
Sure wish I could find some wild holly or bittersweet.
Anywho, I got sprigs and cones here and there.
Figured I'd bring some outdoors inside.


----------



## Melensdad

Shoveled a bit of snow off the walkway that fell last night.  1.5-2”.  Nice and light. 

We going to Marshall Field’s Walnut Room for our annual breakfast at the Great Tree and to see Santa Claus. We’ve taken Melen there every year since she was 11 months old. This is our 25th year in a row going there.  She no longer goes to sit on Santa’s lap.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

One of the kiddos is sick today. Surprise surprise. 13 years old and think she knows everything. Lol. According to her -15 celcius is warm enough that she doesn't need a jacket outside. But parents don't know anything. 

My plan is to head out to the garage for a bit then off to the city for a chiropractor appointment. 

I'm slowly replenishing my snowmobile equipment (helmets, stand, cover, sleigh etc).  I rode snowmobiles all my life nearly every day during the winter but sold my last machine 12 years ago. Now I'm going to attempt to get back into it. Yesterday I picked up a decent jack stand and a cargo sled to haul behind so I can get firewood throughout the winter and haul gear out to the scouts log cabin.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, I did my duty by ringing the bell for the Salvation Army at Walmart's yesterday. Here are some observations.
> 
> When did it become fashionable to wear pajamas to go shopping? Three different people walked past me and in to the store wearing pajamas. I don't mean Christmassy attire type of pajamas, I mean plain ol' pajamas.
> 
> People must be feeling good in this Trump economy. I've been bell ringing for over 20 years and I've never seen so many tens and twenties being stuffed in the kettle instead of the usual ones and change.
> 
> It always amazes me how generous Americans can be. Seeing some of the people putting money in the bucket you'd think that they didn't have two pennies to rub together.
> 
> I tend to be a little cynical regarding my fellow human beings, with good reason I might add. Meeting and talking to all the people while ringing the bell kind of restores my faith in mankind. It reminds me that most people are basically good, generous and friendly. I hope that I can keep that feeling of wellbeing going until at least the end of the year.



Yeah. Those smelly Wal-Mart people can be areal pain in the can stuffing all those bill in it. And worse, they voted for a guy like Trump.

Ask any waitress who are the best tipper's. Those who know what it takes to earn a buck. They are the most generous.

The Widow's Offering
As Jesus was sitting opposite the treasury, He watched the crowd putting money into it. And many rich people put in large amounts. 42Then one poor widow came and put in two small copper coins, which amounted to a small fraction of a denarius. 43Jesus called His disciples to Him and said, “Truly I tell you, this poor widow has put more than all the others into the treasury.…


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> We may get measurable snow here Franc, but the forecast keeps changing.
> 
> I really wanted to find slash leaf or loblolly cones that were open, but I had to settle for closed short leaf off the white pines.
> Possibly because it's been so damp lately.
> Sure wish I could find some wild holly or bittersweet.
> Anywho, I got sprigs and cones here and there.
> Figured I'd bring some outdoors inside.
> 
> View attachment 120661



I have both European Holly ( the evergreen Christmas kind) and bittersweet growing in my yard. I also have American holly which has long stems full of red berries. Great for decoration. But it is deciduous loosing it's leaves in winter.


----------



## pirate_girl

We got a little snow.
Just enough to cover the ground.

Franc those pine cones I brought in, half of them opened after drying out. 
I used to have bittersweet years ago and loved it for crafty things.

I'm having a work heavy week.
Only day I have off is Wednesday, then half shift on Friday. After that it's go go go.
I do get Christmas day off.
Gotta make the bucks to get the grandies everything they're asking for.
Who could say no to this face?
That face!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> We got a little snow.
> Just enough to cover the ground.
> 
> Franc those pine cones I brought in, half of them opened after drying out.
> I used to have bittersweet years ago and loved it for crafty things.
> 
> I'm having a work heavy week.
> Only day I have off is Wednesday, then half shift on Friday. After that it's go go go.
> I do get Christmas day off.
> Gotta make the bucks to get the grandies everything they're asking for.
> Who could say no to this face?
> That face!
> 
> View attachment 120690


 
The warm air of you home made them think it was springtime.
Bittersweet is a dangerous vine in the garden as it can climb, overwhelm  and kill a tree.

And that is a cute face. An obvious relation.


----------



## Lenny

I walked 2 miles at the gym this morning and I'm going to attend a city council meeting this evening. 

Tomorrow about a half dozen of us have a meeting with the Iowa governor to discuss Veteran issues.


----------



## pirate_girl

We got a little more snow last night.
Doesn't look like it's going to be a white Christmas, according to the extended forecast.

Tomorrow evening brings something delightful!
My friend Julie, her 86 year old Mother and myself are going to attend the Toledo Symphony Orchestra's holiday performance.
It's been ages since I've done anything like that.
Then again, I've not had many friends who are into that type of music.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I worked my butt off in the garage all day then headed to yet another dr appointment. I have to wear full leg compression stockings for a couple weeks then getting vein injections in January to take care of varicose veins.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, Have been in the field the last couple of days getting a job back on schedule. The help loves it when the old man has to come and save them. I didn't make it fun. Marty


----------



## Lenny

Meeting with the Iowa Governor today to discuss Veteran issues, like housing homeless Veterans and a Veteran's Court in Council Bluffs.  It was very productive.


----------



## Melensdad

Federal Grand Jury ... just deciding if I should dress up as Santa when I go to the courthouse today!


----------



## pirate_girl

Was up EARLY, early this morning.
I mean 4am early lol
My niece was texting me to say that her Father, my former brother in law is having emergency open heart surgery.
He's 54 years old. Never cared for the guy, but I'm sure praying for him.

Looking forward to attending the concert this evening. 
I was watching the Impeachment crapola on Foxnews live feed via Facebook.
One blaring note that struck me with disgust.
The Dems reciting our Pledge of Allegiance.
Those words coming from their mouths.
Sigh..


----------



## pirate_girl

The concert last evening was wonderful.
The conductor was a young woman who was very impressive.
Her history with the symphony goes back to her beginnings as an even younger woman in Paris, London and all over the USA 
The Nutcracker suite was my favourite.

I've done a trade today with another nurse, I'll be working for her a Saturday in January.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, Today I did some paperwork then pulled the Road King out of the shed where it has been since the last time I rode it 2 years ago. The battery has been on a tender and had seafoam in the gas. The wife and I decided to give it to my step son Tyler for Christmas, Police academy graduation, new job as a Sherrif and his next birthday so I thought I better get off my ass and get it started and clean it up. I drained the gas out and it didn't smell too bad and refilled it with fresh gas. it started without to  much trouble after warming it up I took it to the post office and its running pretty good. Then I cleaned it up and put it back in the shed for Christmas morning. Then I went down and started the Thiokol snow cat and Saturday I am going to trade it off for a set of Camso tracks for the mini truck and some spare parts for the Tucker. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I made a run to the border to pick up several packages. Before I went I drove to the city to buy some more pants as I lost my a$$ somewhere and haven't found it. Seriously, I've lost close to 40 lbs since may. I'm now in a pant size I haven't worn since 1992. And the waist is a little loose. I have been having stomach and digestive problems for a while. Waiting on a referral to an internal specialist to see why I get so plugged up and bloated that I can't eat. When I can manage it, the portions are half of what I ate before. I've even gotten so bloated that I end up throwing up without much notice. 

This afternoon I surprised the kids and was waiting for them at the end of the road as their buses arrived with the snowmobile. 4 of them had never been on one. So I gave them each a little ride in the field behind our property.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working 2-6p today.
Grocery shopping afterward.
That's about it.


----------



## FrancSevin

Christmas party at the plant today.  12 employees Me, and the boss.  ( the wife)

They are all getting Samsung Galaxy 32 Gigabytes tablets.

Not me. I'm still happy with a heavy old Lenovo PC that has a hand crank on it.

Sunny day here and we will get orders out today on time. This despite the printer's attempt to foul us up around the Holidays.  We will be off until after Christmas  and then again New Year's Day.

3:30 PM today we close and go home for five days of church and family.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> old Lenovo PC that has a hand crank on it.



Glad to hear you’ve upgraded from your old steam powered model.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been running like mad since 6am. Finally stopped long enough to get online. 2 trips in to the city so far. Heading back in this evening for band practice. I was asked to pick the songs for tomorrow as the one who does it is sick. So I did that first thing this morning and emailed everyone in the band.  All regular songs with the "love" theme as this week in advent is love and they normally don't want Christmas music until Christmas eve services. Then I find out that our minister wants us to do Christmas music tomorrow. Back to the drawing board. Got 6 Christmas songs ready to practice tonight. 

Is it bed time yet?  I'm beat.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Marty,
my last Harley was an 82 FLH.  Before that I had a 79 Low Rider that I wrecked and broke my leg and busted my head.  After a little healing I started to put it back together and my brother asked me if he could paint it.  I said sure and he did.  It was candy apple red with candy blue flames.  I won 8 shows with that old bike.  That is a mighty fine looking one that you have. I bet Tyler will be happy with it!!!!


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today is the wife birthday so we all went to lunch downtown.
Back row Tyler-son.  Charlie- son in law Martin-son
front row Jessica- daughter.  Charolett- grand daughter Wei- wife 
I am the old fu<ker between the girls. Marty


----------



## m1west

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy Marty,
> my last Harley was an 82 FLH.  Before that I had a 79 Low Rider that I wrecked and broke my leg and busted my head.  After a little healing I started to put it back together and my brother asked me if he could paint it.  I said sure and he did.  It was candy apple red with candy blue flames.  I won 8 shows with that old bike.  That is a mighty fine looking one that you have. I bet Tyler will be happy with it!!!!



Thanks Ross, I too got hit on a sportster in the 80's but didn't get hurt just the bike. Your bike sounds pretty cool. Things and interests change as life goes on. I just didn't ride it anymore its a 2001 with 19,000 miles. It is time to pass it on. Tyler will get much more enjoyment out of it than the shed it has been sitting in for a couple years. Marry Christmas. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

It's Saturday during the height of competitive fencing season so of course I will be locked in a field house all day.

This is a team event.  Its normally a fun event too.

I have 3 boys teams and 1 girls team that will be competing today.

Top 3 teams in each of the events earns a medal.  I'm hoping my top boys team + my girls team each earn medals today.  That would be a good day.  A good day indeed.  Doubtful my 2 lessor boys teams can pull of an award but I am thinking we have shots with my girls and my boys 'A' team.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is my weekend to work.
Monday morning is Christmas with the kids, then a trip to Morenci, Michigan.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I spent most of the day trading a Thiokol snow cat for a set of Camso tracks for the mini truck and some spare parts for the Tucker.


----------



## Melensdad

My girls saber team won the gold medal today.

I had three boys teams in saber today. My “A” team won the Silver medal.


The lovely Mrs Bob & Melen are on a cruise.  My wife is NOT seasick.  Melen is fine but taking Dramamine.   Captain announced tonight the seas are getting worse.  warned everyone to use the railings when walking down the hallways.  2 people barfed on the breakfast buffet this morning!  Literally ON the buffet!

They will be home on Dec 24 so I’m just taking care of the dogs until then and thinking that I made the correct life choices for this week.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> They will be home on Dec 24 so I’m just taking care of the dogs until then and thinking that I made the correct life choices for this week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Skipping this morning's service. Had a bad flare up in my legs yesterday that knocked me on my ass. It's like losing all muscle strength in your legs while experiencing muscle tightening to the point where your legs are like rigamortis. It reduced me to using a walker around the house so I didn't fall down. This came on without warning. It usually takes a couple days to get back to semi normal.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, just got back from Costco with Christmas dinner and my final Christmas shopping. Now I'm going down to the shop for a while to ponder my track installation on the Suzuki. After that couch potato. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Morning all!  My legs feel slightly better this morning. Early to bed last night as I was up at the ungodly hour of 3:30am to drive my oldest son to the airport to catch his flight to go out west for the Christmas break to visit his bio mother. Yawn. Heading home and back to bed when his flight leaves at 6am.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm heading down to Defi around 10am to have brunch and pass out gifts to the kids at Ty's house.
He's making 2 large pans of his big brunch bake.
He says he's got 3 hrs covered so he won't get dispatched.
We'll see about that! Lol

After that I'm buzzing back home to wait for my friend Julie to get off work, then we're heading for Michigan.
Her late hubby and his Mother are buried in a cemetery there, so she is going to lay holiday wreaths on the graves. After that, we're going to find some places to shop and look around nearby.
I do want to stop at The Brown Bag Market on the way back and pick up some goodies.
The weather is going to be perfect.
In the low 50s and sunny.
Hopefully I'll be home before it's too dark.
Don't like driving this time of year because of all the deer.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a super fantastic day!
Couldn't have asked for anything better.
My heart is filled with joy this evening.


----------



## FrancSevin

I spent the day doing trim work on the 8 foot X 7 foot bay window I installed in the bedroom last year. Took most of the day. The weather was so pleasant ( 60's F) I split firewood for about two hours as he sun went down. Made quite a pile of the stuff. But with a week of 60's ahead, we likely won't use any of it. 


Cathy took the kids to the Zoo his evening. Christmas lites.
I baked pies for Christmas dinner. Blueberry, Strawberry Rhubarb, Apple Cranberry and pumpkin.

So much for dieting. Instead I'll have to split more wood.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At first I thought Santa was a day early. At exactly 2:36 am both my wife and I were awakened by the sound of loud banging and a clatter. We went to investigate thinking it almost sounded like the dogs yelping. 

The sound was coming from the boiler room downstairs. One of the pressure switches in the infloor heating system gave out. We had to shut down the boiler and already have a call out to a 24 hour boiler repair shop.


----------



## pirate_girl

Merry Christmas eve!
I'm up having coffee and caught up on news from the relatives in both England and southern Indiana via text.
My stepdaughter Leeanne has gone from being a physical therapist to soon to be nurse of midwifery /Northumbria University at Newcastle.
She has split from her husband, Stewart and has a flat in Tyne and Wear. Wow. Haven't heard from her in almost 4 years!
Aunt Rosemary has moved into a Christian Science retirement home.
At 95 she's still spry and entertains her fellow residents playing piano after dinner.

I'm working today and tomorrow. Picked up half a shift + bonus and double time tomorrow - ain't no way I was going to turn that down.

It's very foggy out there.
Mid 50s today nearing 60 tomorrow.
I was not dreaming of a brown Christmas.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Merry Christmas eve!
> I'm up having coffee and caught up on news from the relatives in both England and southern Indiana via text.
> My stepdaughter Leeanne has gone from being a physical therapist to soon to be nurse of midwifery /Northumbria University at Newcastle.
> She has split from her husband, Stewart and has a flat in Tyne and Wear. Wow. Haven't heard from her in almost 4 years!
> Aunt Rosemary has moved into a Christian Science retirement home.
> At 95 she's still spry and entertains her fellow residents playing piano after dinner.
> 
> I'm working today and tomorrow. Picked up half a shift + bonus and double time tomorrow - ain't no way I was going to turn that down.
> 
> It's very foggy out there.
> Mid 50s today nearing 60 tomorrow.
> I was not dreaming of a brown Christmas.


 
Foggy Christmas?
Look at it This way. Rudolf has work tonite


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're having a mild Christmas up here too. +1 celcius. It's going to be a very quiet Christmas as only one of the kids is home. Three of them return tomorrow afternoon so we'll do presents then. 

Looks like our boiler is down until Friday. No worries. We have 2 gas fireplaces upstairs for heat and several micro furnaces for the basement. 

We'll be going to the city for the 5PM service.  My wife is baking cookies to drop off at the firehall after the service.


----------



## m1west

Merry Christmas all, we are headed to my daughters house pretty soon for Christmas Eve brunch. Marty


----------



## Lenny

Going into Council Bluffs tomorrow to have lunch with about six friends and then go visit a few other ones.  Then back here to Avoca, Iowa for a boring evening.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yawn. Three nights in a row we were woken up at 3am. First, I had to drive my son to the airport. Two nights ago it was the boiler making noises. Last night, some fat guy in a red suit and sled decided that our roof made a good landing spot. 

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## pirate_girl

Merry Christmas, Brian and everyone else too!
I've been awake since 5am.
I do believe this is the quietest Christmas morning I've had ever!

... and that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Ross 650

Merry Christmas Lollie and all the fine folks on this site!!!!!  I beat you out of bed by a half hour!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Check out the beer cozy santa put in my stocking


----------



## m1west

Merry Christmas all, its 5:30 am and I just put Dinner in the oven. Marty


----------



## rugerman

Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year , just my wife and me for Christmas, we are going to be couch potato’s.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No big meals yesterday or today. Fine by me. I haven't been eating much lately. I'm lucky if I can manage one full meal a day without an upset stomach. I had breakfast this morning and have been fighting a sore stomach since.


----------



## FrancSevin

We had a Yule log today. The outside temp was almost 70F so no fire inside.
I had a 36" long X27" diameter red oak log from last year's tree felling.  Drilled a hole on one side, stuck in a Holly branch, and placed it over a pile of burning logs in the 80" Diameter fire pit.

We sat outside most of the day and made plans for the Winter and Spring.

Son and his family are coming over for a 3:00 dinner. They'll likely get here by  6:00.  With the Yule log burning, I officially have the day off until it's consumed.  Cathy keeps adding logs to the fire.  Humm?


Merry Christmas to all you folks, from our house, to yours


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> No big meals yesterday or today. Fine by me. I haven't been eating much lately. I'm lucky if I can manage one full meal a day without an upset stomach. I had breakfast this morning and have been fighting a sore stomach since.



Try apple cider vinegar. It has to be raw with the mother in it.  5 years ago I had a horrible stomach seemed like I got acid drinking water. everytime I ate something got stabbing pains across my lower abdomen under my navel. Got tested for everything with no relief. 2- weeks after using the apple cider vinegar I was cured and still good to this day. I know I sound like a vinegar salesman but it really works. Marty


----------



## m1west

Well another Christmas has passed. Everyone did pretty good this year. Santa brought me a massage chair. Everyone have a very merry Christmas holiday season. Marty


----------



## 300 H and H

Marty,

Please give us a full review on your new chair!!!

Looks promising...  

Spent the after noon watching, and getting tools for the daughters and boyfriend to put Mom's new exercise machine together. They need the experience lol...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm guessing that massage chair is like the ones you find in malls?  Those rotating knobs in the mall chairs are too intense for my back.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm guessing that massage chair is like the ones you find in malls?  Those rotating knobs in the mall chairs are too intense for my back.



I had one of the small ones like a car seat it only does your back. After using it for a while I was laying on it. Seems like you get use to it pretty quick but you have an injury and that is something different I don't know if you would ever get used to it. Marty


----------



## m1west

300 H and H said:


> Marty,
> 
> Please give us a full review on your new chair!!!
> 
> Looks promising...
> 
> Spent the after noon watching, and getting tools for the daughters and boyfriend to put Mom's new exercise machine together. They need the experience lol...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Sure will and the best part is when it came out of the box no assembly required. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

m1west said:


> I had one of the small ones like a car seat it only does your back. After using it for a while I was laying on it. Seems like you get use to it pretty quick but you have an injury and that is something different I don't know if you would ever get used to it. Marty


I do have one of the small ones like that. I bought it used and tried it once. It was too intense for the pain in my back and actually made things worse. I go to physio and the chiropractor once a week now. They each do something different.


----------



## rugerman

Sorry for your stomach problems. Me on the other hand, not a problem , I love corn bread dressing, giblet gravey and home made cranberry sauce. My wife made extra dressing and cranberry sauce at Thanksgiving , she just did not cook the dressing, she froze it and for Christmas Eve and day suppers we had her fried chicken, dressing, my giblet gravey, and cranberry sauce, my tummy is happy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like we all had a good Christmas this year.
The grandies got everything they asked for, I was gifted with the usual gift cards- always tell the kids not to get me anything, but do they listen?

I had a fast 4 hrs at work last night.
Hopefully the next 2 days go by fast too, I'm ready for the weekend off.
Here are some pics from Christmas with the girls.

-First one ...them with their Mother.
-Lainy-boo talking Santa's ear off at AMVETS lol
... finally Miss Maddie.
She wasn't sure of Olaf at first.


----------



## Melensdad

Haircut. 

A month overdue.  Should have gotten it before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Doc

Melensdad said:


> Haircut.
> 
> A month overdue.  Should have gotten it before Thanksgiving.


I always seem to wait till I'm overdue for haircut.   Hated going and paying $17 for a 10 minute cut.   So I procrastinated.   

Last month I finally tried a local barber shop.  Old building, small shop.  Only open 3 days a week (Thurs, Fri and Saturday) ...and he charges $7 a haircut.  $6 for ole farts like me.   LOL    A good ole boy.   Was laid off from a local factory that closed down 20 years ago.   So he went to barber school and started cutting hair.   He's in his 70's and what he calls semi retired.   Nice to find an old school barber shop.  It's been there since I moved to the area 20 years ago, guess I should get out more.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy,
I cut my own hair these days.  Just keep it buzzed short.  At my age, I dont care much what it looks like!!!!!!  Usually wear a hat or cap so the damage doesnt show!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've been buzzing my own hair for about 20 years. Can't be bothered with hairdressers.  Last time I actually paid someone else to cut it was a day before my wedding and they butchered it. 

We're doing a Turkey dinner today with a couple guests. We didn't do much Christmas eve and day. Turkey pierogies brussel sprouts  turnip sweet potatoes meet pie and a cake for dessert my aunt is bringing.


----------



## FrancSevin

I had a great Italian barber, named Vinnie of all things, when I lived in Chicago. Right out of "Godfather." He did it perfect for five bucks. I gave him ten so I wouldn't have to worry when a black limo slowed down as I walked.

When we moved back to St Louis, I couldn't find anyone to compare. So, my wife tried it and I was pleased. She has done it ever since. o For ver 40 years now, I do whatever she says for the same reasons I over tipped Vinnie.


----------



## m1west

Today, I made a dump run, then started installing new u joints in the rear driveline on the Dodge 4X4. Saturday I was abusing it and broke the u joint on the rear axle ripping it right out of the yoke ruining the straps and bolts. Today the parts store had the u joints but had to order the straps and bolts, be in tomorrow. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've got to do my dump run Saturday. Ours is only open Tuesday and Saturday.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm making a dump run tomorrow simply because with the Holidays the pickups are off schedule. And, with two spoiled teenagers we make a lot of trash. 
Before my grandkids were dumped at our door, my wife and I accumulated a trash bin of waste about once a month. I cook from scratch and most waste goes in the compost pile. Never used bottled water or pre prepared meals. If I cooked it, we ate it all. Nothing went to waste. 

Hell, we didn't even have a pick service at the house. Once a month, I took it to work

Now I find half empty water bottles all over the house. We consume at least 36 bottles of water a week. WTF is wrong with tap water??? They don't eat what is served and it goes in the trash because the compost pile is 40 steps off the back porch. And then there are the single serve convenience foods. Hot pockets, burritos and Chinese cuisines which come with more packaging than actual food.

UGH!

So after the trash truck failed to show again today, I have five bags of smelly trash plus two sacks of wrapping paper of which to haul to work and dispose of in our dumpster there. It will have room because at work, where I am still in command, we have a trash reduction program in force.

And I foolishly thought the teachers were training our children to SAVE THE PLANET!

Sorry for the rant but today with 3 more sacks at the front garage door left for me, the old fart, to deal with 'cause the street bin was overflowing just p!ssed me off.


----------



## pirate_girl

Our city refuse guys still haven't come to empty the 2 dumpsters that I suspect is being used by others in the neighbourhood.
There is no way that much trash has accumulated from our apartment complex alone.

Don't even get me started on half empty water bottles sitting around.
One of my gal pals 19 and 23 year old sons seem to have a water bottle in hand at all times, then there are those sitting on her end tables, coffee table and kitchen.. it's maddening and it's not even my house! Lol
Same thing where I work.
Our company is kind enough to supply staff with free water, that is kept in the two staff room lounge refrigerators.
The young aides put them everywhere.
Handrails, the wall cubbies, linen closets... I've even found them perched atop the paper towel dispensers in the bathrooms.

Hurry weekend!
Yesterday was one for the history books.
One of my residents went totally bonkers and had to be sent to the geri-psyche hospital.
No family to contact at all.
How sad is that?
Yes, I shed a few tears over that one.


----------



## Melensdad

I guess we got lucky.  My trash was picked up Christmas Eve.  I made sure as much of the cardboard as possible was taken away.  We have a lawn & leaf bag full of wrapping paper but the cans have plenty of space left for real trash.  

As for what I’m doing today?  Not really sure.  Possibly meeting a couple other fencing coaches for coffee.  Melen and the lovely Mrs_Bob are planning to hit some stores and use up some gift cards.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Tomorrow is dump run day. Today was a relaxing day playing board games with the kids. I did go outside for a bit to swap out a battery in the plow truck and air up the tires. 

We're under a severe weather alert for Sunday and Monday calling for 30-45 cms of snow which is why I don't want to be out in a blizzard trying to get it running.


----------



## m1west

hi all, yesterday the wheel adapters for the mini truck showed up so I worked on the track installation today and put the driveline back on the Dodge. While under there I noticed the driveline to rear end angle doesn't look right. May have had something to do with the failure I will work on that. Marty


----------



## tiredretired

Spent the day beating up Jeep dealers.  I hope to close the deal tomorrow and get mother her shiny new Cherokee.  They are sure running some end of year deals right now to meet quotas.  I found a dealer that really needed to improve his quota as he is offering a good deal.  Time will tell.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got the weekend off!
Staying up late to celebrate lol
Good day at work too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Brought the snowblower to the other house. Did a dump run. Split a pile of wood I had outside the garage before it gets buried in snow. Finally covered the atvs with a tarp and removed the batteries. Covered the side by side. All I can do now is wait to clear snow for the next couple days. It's supposed to start tomorrow morning and continue snowing until Tuesday am.


----------



## m1west

Started fabricating the brackets to attach the rotation limiter to the A -arms on the mini truck. Lift kit showed up around noon so I switched gears and started on the lift installation. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

The wife woke up with a cold yesterday. it's full blown today.  So, our plans to go to Menards and order fencing are postponed. And I am a nurse for a crabby patient today.

She owes me big.

Nice weather outside but rainy.  Plans are to work on the  big retaining wall on Sunday.  I have to remove 28 feet of wall that is four feet high.  180 concrete "_Handystones_"  Then put in a new, level, foundation and re-set the old stones.  More than a days work when I was in my 30's

Hope it stays dry for a few days.

Plans were to build from scratch.  However, I decided to go with pre fabricated cedar panels on the fence. Cost is about the same and it will save time. At the age of 73 I'm running short on time and energy. 

The Excalibur plant is off until after the new year.  However we have some upgrades to install and machines to re-arrange.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snow day. So far we've gotten 6" since last night. It's coming down hard with drifting and blowing snow. It's supposed to ease up this afternoon and pick up again in the morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Snow day. So far we've gotten 6" since last night. It's coming down hard with drifting and blowing snow. It's supposed to ease up this afternoon and pick up again in the morning.



Ick!
It's been raining here non-stop since last night.
It's going to be a quiet Sunday.


----------



## Lenny

Pot luck bingo this afternoon at the American Legion.  It's always fun.  About 150 people will be there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We got a foot of snow today. Round 2 tomorrow with about the same. Blew a brake line on the plow truck. Got stuck twice as it rained the other day creating a nice layer of ice under the snow. Movie night tonight. More plowing tomorrow.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, another day of working on the Suzuki. Got the lift kit done now its 3" higher. Details in the ATV section . Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

So much for a quiet Sunday!
Well, it was partially.
I spent the better part of the day binge watching celebrity documentaries on YouTube.
Then my best friend Julie stopped by to bring me a poinsettia from her church, then asked me to go to the after Christmas sales.
Of course I did.
Got a bunch of 50% off decorations for next year.
Then stopped at KFC to grab dinner. Chicken and waffles.
Yum!


----------



## tiredretired

Major ice storm on the way for tonite and tomorrow and a foot of snow on Tuesday.  New Years eve driving would be a hoot between the drunks and the ice and snow.  I will be staying home hopefully we will have electricity.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll be ringing in the new year safe and sound right here at home.


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> I'll be ringing in the new year safe and sound right here at home.



Best place to be.  Spending New Years Eve with a bunch of slobbering drunks is no longer of any interest for us.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Best place to be. Spending New Years Eve with a bunch of slobbering drunks is no longer of any interest for us.


The wife and I used to attend those wild NYE parties.  People got drunk and had a great bit of fun and jolly.  But there was always some @sshole who stayed sober and remembered what foolishness the rest of us did.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're going to a friend's place for a family oriented get together. Kids fireworks food.


----------



## m1west

I have to work in the field all day again today then we are doing New Years in NewYork from the west coast it happens at 9pm when the ball drops Im going bed get up early and finish the mini truck on New Years day. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Just captured a video from out back.
Hopefully it works if you click on it.
The horses were out there earlier.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/tMwYZUM3MfLgJYG58


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Just captured a video from out back.
> Hopefully it works if you click on it.
> The horses were out there earlier.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/tMwYZUM3MfLgJYG58



I responded "Very nice" after seeing the picture.   Then I saw the video.....darn Winter!


----------



## FrancSevin

We have a crew of four guys coming in today to move machinery around and sort through our 4000 Square Foot bone yard of obsolete machines. Amazing what one collects in 30 years of contract packaging business.

Some of them we will never ever use again and may put them up on our E-Bay store. Anybody want an  Eastey "L" bar sealer and heat tunnel?
How about a crayon dispenser?  A 115 HP Chrysler outboard  motor with prop and controls?  A metal detector?

I'll be haulin' the resulting scrap to the recycle yard when and if I finally get my truck back.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I responded "Very nice" after seeing the picture.   Then I saw the video.....darn Winter!



Lol Lenny.
I didn't even know I had an app on the phone to do that until today!
Nice fish you're holding there.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Nice fish you're holding there.




Yeah.  Did I fool you?  LOL


----------



## EastTexFrank

Picked up one dog from the boarding kennel where they've been holed up since we left for Georgia.  The other one is getting bathed and groomed so I'll get her this afternoon.  

It's a beautiful looking day but too cold for me to do too much outside.  This evening we're off to the Country Club for a New Years Eve Dinner.  I suppose that I'm going to have to get dressed up, or at least tidy, for that.  Looking forward to it as I don't get spruced up very often these days.  It'll be a change, something different.  Then it's home to watch the ball drop while sipping an 18-year old Glen Dronach single malt before heading to bed.  The days of boozing, dancing and partying all night into the wee small hours are far behind me.  Thank the Lord that I managed to live through them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

More plowing today to tidy up the yard after the snow the past few days. I also made a trip to the city to finish snow blowing the yard at the old house as there's a couple of showings this afternoon and tomorrow.


----------



## tiredretired

Snow blowing after the storm.  Then ran an errand and now I am tired and need to take a nap.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad

I don't want this year to end badly or with hard feelings toward anyone.

*Apologize to me.* 






.​


----------



## Galvatron

Sorry I have not checked in more often... Happy new year


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hey galvatron. I was just thinking about you earlier. Haven't seen you around here for a while. Happy new year bud


----------



## m1west

worked Suzuki mini truck anti rotation brackets for the tracks. It should be done and ready for testing tomorrow. Marty


----------



## m1west

Finished the front and rear. rotation limiter brackets set angle of attack and parallel on the front tracks.  Details in the ATV section. Im going to do some testing tomorrow. Happy new year. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

I had a GOOD shift today.
Tomorrow is off, think I'll sleep in because right now I'm not the least bit tired.
I'll be up half the night browsing the net or watching movies.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, this morning i took the Suzuki for a little ride and washed it. Details in the ATV section with video. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

We're rebuilding the drives and chain systems in our oldest machine. New chains, bearings, sprockets etc.

This is a 1986 model Doboy and was our first packaging line bought brand new from the factory in 1986. I was still a Doboy field technician and was able to be part of the design and assembly team. We have sold and bought it back twice. It runs almost every day.

Doboy only built 26 of these machines. All were 1986 models. Records show we either owned, sold or installed 13 of them over time. We now have three in our plant and they run most every day.







We have since painted it in Steel-it paint. Which resembles stainless steel. Also, we have extended the infeed system to 16 feet from 8 feet.


----------



## Lenny

Going to a gun show today!!!
YIPPY!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Going to a gun show today!!!
> YIPPY!!!!



Have fun, Lenny.
'tis my weekend to work.
I'll be on "the ward".
Yay.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today I removed 2 wedges from the rear of the rear end spring perch. When I broke the u joint a couple of weeks ago towing the snow cat I think what happened is there were 2 wedges pointing the driveline yoke up in angle to far and when it got under a heavy load like pulling 10,000# up a steep hill the rear end rotated up some more and the driveline and the yoke came into contact and it ripped it out of the yoke. Also up graded from 1/2" U bolts to 5/8". When I tested it a mystery vibration is gone. Marty


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Have fun, Lenny.
> 'tis my weekend to work.
> I'll be on "the ward".
> Yay.



I hope it goes well.

I didn't buy anything at the gun show but it's always fun to be around like-minded people.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can almost guarantee that with all those guns and all those people at the show, that there wasn't one single shot fired off let alone a mass shooting. Just goes to show that.maybe guns aren't the problem.


----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> I can almost guarantee that with all those guns and all those people at the show, that there wasn't one single shot fired off let alone a mass shooting. Just goes to show that.maybe guns aren't the problem.




Correct!  But if hundreds of people take illegal drugs they got because our borders are wide open and shoot people because they are high, yup, they blame the guns!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I hope it goes well.
> 
> I didn't buy anything at the gun show but it's always fun to be around like-minded people.



It did!
Hopefully the same today.


----------



## m1west

Today I am going to change oil, check all fluids and antifreeze on the mini truck them some testing around the property. Marty


----------



## rugerman

Back when I was working one of the liberal professors from Auburn came I while I was talking to a hunting buddy, the professor heard gun and ad started his liberal anti-gun attack. We stood and listened to his rant then I asked if he was finished and I fired back, I told him that I had a bunch of guns and not a single one had escaped and killed or maimed a single soul, then I bet him that I could take my evil 44 magnum pistol place it on a table and that it would rust into nothing and never hurt anyone, and that a gun was incapable of hurting anyone unless done ignorant or evil person picked it up . The professor was ready to start his rebuttal when several customers who had gathered around and had heard the whole thing started to agree with me. I lost a customer that day, and I bet I was the subject of a discussion in the professors lounge.


----------



## Lenny

Most professors believe, preach and teach what they read.  True life experiences are slim to nill with them.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> It did!
> Hopefully the same today.




I hope so too.

I might go back for some more group therapy...er...I mean to the gun show again.


----------



## Doc

Day two of packing away Christmas decorations and putting the house back to it's normal condition.  Wife went overboard this year. It seems to be a little more each year.  I'm finally beginning to see the pattern.  Yeah ...I'm slow.


----------



## rugerman

Lenny I worked a long time in Auburn and most of the professors that I was exposed to might have been book smart but not much real world or common sense from what I saw. I also worked a while in Phenix City Ala. (close to Fort  Benning Ga)  lots of military folks there, lots of common sense to.


----------



## FrancSevin

We went Christmas light this year.  Too busy with work and the new Springfield house to go overboard.  
Out side was a nativity and 40' of blue lights on the Front Soffit
Only two Christmas trees one was artificial.
Bunting was at a minimum of about 50 feet of windows and front entrance

Started this morning and except for putting it all in offsite storage we are done'!!!

Pizza is en route.


----------



## Lenny

rugerman said:


> Lenny I worked a long time in Auburn and most of the professors that I was exposed to might have been book smart but not much real world or common sense from what I saw. I also worked a while in Phenix City Ala. (close to Fort  Benning Ga)  lots of military folks there, lots of common sense to.




Yup!  I have a friend who teaches psychology.  I make a comment about people buried in their smart phones for hours and then when someone tries to talk with them, they regurgitate meaningless words they've been saving up all day.  To me it was an obvious observation but she said she needed to research it!!!!  On the good side, we do go to Trump rallies and do conservative political things together.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Today I am going to change oil, check all fluids and antifreeze on the mini truck them some testing around the property. Marty



Got all that done today and some preventive maintenance on the tracks. Details in the tracked 4x4 section. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Plowed the driveway quickly first thing this morning then off to the city to look for a bleeder valve for our boiler system. Air in the system is causing an awful squealing noise when the boiler is trying to circulate water. We have in floor heating downstairs along with a furnace fan for upstairs. Water from the boiler feeds through pipes into the furnace fan into a coil. The fan pushes air through the coil and blows heat upstairs. But when there's air in the system it sounds like a moose mating call when the pump shifts gear to allow water through the system. Good system when it works.


----------



## pirate_girl

Busy morning here.
I've got today off, but have a mandatory nurses meeting at 2.
Just put a big crock pot of vegetable beef soup on to cook all day.


----------



## Doc

Lenny said:


> Yup!  I have a friend who teaches psychology.  I make a comment about people buried in their smart phones for hours and then when someone tries to talk with them, they regurgitate meaningless words they've been saving up all day.  To me it was an obvious observation but she said she needed to research it!!!!  On the good side, we do go to Trump rallies and do conservative political things together.


To me a major downside of social media happens when you see a friend you have not seen in awhile.  You try to have a conversation with them and tell them what's been happening with you and they will say oh yeah, I saw that on FB.  No questions or comments on the event ...but get cut off mid sentence with yeah, I saw that.   Well shit.  You want to share some stuff but you might also want to talk about it with friends.  If you share all your life on line you have nothing to talk about.   I do share some but I limit what I share for that reason and for privacy.   Some of us still value privacy, the younger folks among us not so much from what I've seen.  

Busy week here.  Doctor appointments Mon, Tues and Weds which wife and I put off till after holidays.  Financial Adviser Thurs ..then babysitting Friday and Saturday and grand daughters horse show Sunday.   The fun never stops.  LOL


----------



## Melensdad

Dasha just beat US Olympic Gold Medalist Dagmara Wozniak in a fencing bout this morning at the biggest Div 1 Saber fencing event of the season. 

5-4 win.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Dasha just beat US Olympic Gold Medalist Dagmara Wozniak in a fencing bout this morning at the biggest Div 1 Saber fencing event of the season.
> 
> 5-4 win.



Talented student or a good teacher?


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> To me a major downside of social media happens when you see a friend you have not seen in awhile.  You try to have a conversation with them and tell them what's been happening with you and they will say oh yeah, I saw that on FB.  No questions or comments on the event ...but get cut off mid sentence with yeah, I saw that.   Well shit.  You want to share some stuff but you might also want to talk about it with friends.  If you share all your life on line you have nothing to talk about.   I do share some but I limit what I share for that reason and for privacy.   Some of us still value privacy, the younger folks among us not so much from what I've seen.
> 
> Busy week here.  Doctor appointments Mon, Tues and Weds which wife and I put off till after holidays.  Financial Adviser Thurs ..then babysitting Friday and Saturday and grand daughters horse show Sunday.   The fun never stops.  LOL


I'm not all out there on Facebook.
I dont have to be as those people know me very well.
Just like here, I share a lot, but not everything.
A little mystery is a good thing! Lol

I've got a niece who is annoying as hell on FB with some of the goofy relationship stuff she shares.
I often tell her to knock it off!!
Then she apologizes to me in text after I tell her if her Mother were still alive, she would not approve.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> Talented student or a good teacher?



Obviously a very talented student


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Talented student or a good teacher?





Melensdad said:


> Obviously a very talented student



I think her volunteer high school coach had something to do with her success!


----------



## Melensdad

Just got done talking with her.  She is between the "pool" and the "elimination" rounds of the event.

She beat the Olympian and lost her focus.  She dropped a couple easy bouts.  I think I calmed her back down.  She won BIG, but lost SMALL.  Back to focusing on the next touch.  That is the one that matters.  The next one is only one that ever matters.  

I think she will be ready to be back on her game.


FWIW, I am not with her at this event so I'm coaching by telephone from afar.


----------



## pirate_girl

Coaching via phone?
That's talent!


----------



## Melensdad

Well its over.  

She is disappointed and I don't blame her.  But that said, she fenced great.

Got knocked out of the tournament in the DE rounds by the #1 ranked fencer at the event.  Made the girl fight for the victory, but in the end a loss is a loss.  

I think she can go home proud, even if disappointed.


----------



## Melensdad

FWIW, female saber fencers seem to reach peak performance in the late 20's to early 30's.  Our top female Olympian is 33.

Dasha is only 18 and is already competing at their level.  Her skills probably won't peak for another decade!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day today. The last of 5 kids left on the bus at 7:45am. I headed to the city to pick up a brake line for the plow truck. Home by 8:30. Brake line installed and brakes working by 10:30. Did a bit of plowing. Nice to plow with brakes again. Lol

Did a dump run then picked up some gas in a nearby town. When I was leaving the gas station I noticed a metal on metal grinding noise coming from the front passenger side. So back home to pull the front tire on the truck. Quick easy fix. When I did the brakes a few days ago, the dust shield got bent and was barely rubbing the edge of the rotor. I bent it back and put the tire back on. It's fine now. Then I headed to the city for the first of two medical appointments. I have been having stomach problems for a few months. My dr ordered a whole slew of tests including  a double ended scope, bloodwork, and an ultrasound. Next appointment today was with a specialist for the first trial foam injections on my varicose veins on my legs. I go for the full treatment on Tuesday. 

This evening was a bunch of housework. Sweeping and mopping. Vacuuming. Cleaning up the kitchen. Etc. Nothing exciting.


----------



## pirate_girl

Very good day at work.
Quiet.
That's the way I like it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Just put a big crock pot of vegetable beef soup on to cook all day.
> View attachment 121535
> 
> View attachment 121536



Damn!!!  Give me some dipping bread and I'll be right there.


----------



## rugerman

Dialysis today, I went in heavy, my wife cooked cornbread dressing, home made cranberry sauce, fried chicken, and I made giblet gravey. So I had over 5 kilograms to pull, rough day, that’s right at 11 pounds,  wore my ass out.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bringing the truck in for an estimate to get a couple of dents fixed on the tailgate. Someone backed into it last week in a parking lot. Then I go for an ultrasound on my guts and bloodwork. 

My brother, who is 44, just found out he suffered another stroke. He had one affecting his left arm and side a year ago.  He started having symptoms of vertigo in November accompanied by hearing loss in one ear. They ran a bunch of tests that didn't show anything abnormal. Yesterday he saw a specialist who diagnosed it as a mini stroke in his ear leaving him with vertigo and hearing loss.

Side note...I'm stuck wearing compression full leg stockings for a couple weeks  as I'm getting varicose vein injections. They did the first test injection yesterday to see if I have a reaction to the solution they use. I go back Tuesday morning for the full treatment


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing planned today.
I'm off.
Went outside early this morning before daybreak to run my trash over to the dumpster.
Out of nowhere came 3 young deer zig zagging, then hopped over the fence behind the property line.
I think I was more startled than they were.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, were all dressed up and nowhere to go, we planned a work cabin trip for Thursday thru Sunday but when I just checked the weather for up there I change my mind. Winter storm warnings thru tomorrow and more on the way. The cabin trips are fun, I want to keep it that way. If I just had to drive the truck it would be fine but I don't want to be stressed out pulling a trailer in the Mountains during a snow storm so we will wait a week. Marty


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> Nothing planned today.
> I'm off.
> Went outside early this morning before daybreak to run my trash over to the dumpster.
> Out of nowhere came 3 young deer zig zagging, then hopped over the fence behind the property line.
> I think I was more startled than they were.



Are you able to get back over the fence you hopped over?:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> Are you able to get back over the fence you hopped over?:th_lmao:



I did the mad dash to the patio, into the back door.
I think the deer ended up in the woods from whence they came.
?


----------



## Melensdad

Today I am negotiating to sell some of my bourbon.

I bought more than I drink.  Typically I buy rare bottles.  I never pay above retail price because the store owner is a former customer of mine and he treats me right.  Sets bottles aside for me and sells them at MSRP.  

But I have too many.  

So some guy is looking to buy some of my unopened bottles.  And his initial offer is $6000.  Looks like I am selling some magic brown sunshine water!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the city first thing for an estimate to repair the damaged tailgate on the truck. Then a couple of medical appointments. 

I went out to camp to check on things and clear snow off the kitchen roof. I also needed a thread chaser set I had left out there last summer. One of those things that can sit in the garage unused for years but the minute you need it, you realize that you left it an hour away at camp. Lol


----------



## Galvatron

New toilet and bathroom


----------



## pirate_girl

Working today and tomorrow.
This weekend is off.
Gonna spend time with the grandies.
Ty is going car shopping with me too.
I think the Chevy needs to be told bye bye.
He's thinking of getting rid of "Jinx", his first wrecker.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm not yet sure but, I think I am buying a 2007 BMW 650i convertible.

We made the deal last night via several tense phone conversations. ( try buying a car from a dealer who really wants you to finance and you want to pay cash). It's at a Mercedes dealership in Northern Chicago.

Burgundy with grey interior and a black top. 360 HP V8 autostick. One Owner with less that 50K on the clock.

My son is driving up today to inspect the car and close the deal. It's really for him and his wife/Gfriend, but I'm writing the check. I always wanted a bimmer. this is likely the closest I'll ever get.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Plowed the yard this morning then since I had  nothing else planned I decided to go for a snowmobile ride trying to find the best way to get to the closest town 10 miles away where the organized trail system starts. I made it. Almost. But not quite. Only a few hundred feet to go, I spun out climbing a steep 10 ft bank onto a roadway. After a few choice words and several attempts to climb it and having to haul it back down to make another run, another snowmobiler came along and helped me turn it around in the deep snow to go back the way I came. 

I was almost back ditch riding when I tried to climb a bank on the side of the highway but didn't get enough speed to make it and slid sideways down into some alders. After more choise words and manually hauling the machine back 6 inches then going a foot repeating the procedure several times, I gained enough momentum to crawl out of the hole I was in. Not a pleasant experience. I also discovered that ditch riding is not sure something I can do. From now on, I'm sticking to hard packed trails where my sled shines until I find a more aggressive track to install on it.  Part of the problem is with a double layer of mesh in my entire abdomen holding things together, it was preventing me from breathing. I had to keep stopping for several minutes to catch my breath. 

This was taken yesterday when I went to camp to clean snow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

More plowing this morning for an hour. Then gym. Got the snowblower loaded up to do the driveway in town at the old house. Looks like we may finally be getting a couple offers coming in hopefully this week. The housing market sucks up here. I still have 2 houses 3 hrs away. One has been for sale since April. I may just rent it again.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going in two hrs early today because of admissions on our rehab unit.

Sonny boy has informed me to stay planted this weekend because of the river flooding forecast.
I will.
I expect he's going to be VERY busy anyway.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, now that the Dodge truck is done the Suzuki is tracked tested and loaded today I started back on a fill in project I have been working on and off for about a year.  Raidtrac 718 its a cool little all terrain machine Made in Canada and used there in the oil fields so I am told. It was made in the 1970's and 80's. You can still get parts for it and they will even build you a new one if desired. 18hp engine 2 speed gear box with reverse, clutch brake steering. Top speed 18mph and a good PSI for snow, they are also semi amphibious. So far it has been completely dis assembled cleaned most parts are checked out and painted and all the bearing greased. I polished the tub with rubbing compound and painted the inside with bed liner. Today I finished greasing and tomorrow I plan to start the re assembly. I will take a few pictures tomorrow and post them. I think this machine when completed will stay at the cabin in a container for an emergency if the main transportation won't start or whatever plus it will be fun to play with. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Quiet today.
Didn't leave my apartment once because of the lousy weather.
Just made a reverse sear ribeye for din din.


----------



## Lenny

On a treadmill at the gym now, then lunch with a buddy and then into Council Bluffs for a Veteran suicide prevention meeting


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going to venture across town to grocery shop.
While facetime with the grandies this morning, Ty was teasing them, telling them that Spongebob was in the pineapple.
Maddie knew it was bs.
Elaina kept tapping it with her finger saying come out!


----------



## FrancSevin

After many inches of coldrain onSaturday, we got three inches of fluffy snow. It melted intosluch and allthat crap froze by this morning. What a mess.

My Dodge one ton again refused to start. We have replaced just about everything in the fuel system and it still does this when the weather is cold.

Yes! I put antifreeze in the fuel.

For the third time in a month it will be towed to the shop.

The new Jeep started and then faulted. I will be taking it to the shop Monday under "limp" Mode. Again

My backup, never fail, '99 Dodge minivan is in the body shop getting new rocker panels and a paint job. The NA Crossfire has two tires down because a vandal broke off the air valves. The SRT Crossfire lost a caliper last Friday and whilst it is repaired, I will not drive it in the snow.

All I have left is Cathy's Minivan. It is drivable but with a broken motor mount.

With all these vehicles down, My son came by today with "his" new 2007 BMW convertible. The one I wrote a check for last Thursday.

One would think with a fleet that big and diverse, I could drive something to work Monday. If you are going west thru St Louis Monday AM on I-70, I'll have my thumb out about 6:15 AM.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. No luck. I won't complain about a busted brake line on the plow truck. 

I skipped church this morning as I've been there the past 2 days. While the boss took the kids there this morning, I headed out to the garage to do some work. After lighting up the woodstove, I got to work repairing the seat on my snowmobile as the stitching let go the other day along a seam. I also worked a bit on the snowblower. Drove my son to work. Got a roast prepared with potatoes carrots and onions and into the oven. Now this is the plan for the rest of the day.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today I cleaned up the RaidTrac tub as it has been sitting a while, this morning I brought up most of the under carriage parts and the tracks and I am now getting familiar with everything again. When I took it apart I took lots of pictures for documentation to put it back together. That was on my old cell phone I lost at Tylers graduation. I remember most of it and I guess I can wing the rest. I am not sure where to put the build in the snow cat or ATV section its both. I will start in the atv section I can always move it. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Shopped with Jules, ate like pigs at the china buffet.. I'm zonked.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No appointments today. Yay. Think I'll go for a snowmobile ride. 

Finally started dragging the totes of Christmas decorations back to the garage to store till next Christmas. The tree went into a special carry bag that I ordered to hold it and also out to the garage. Not an easy task with a 9ft tree lugging it out to the truck, down to the shop garage and up a flight of stairs into the loft.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> No appointments today. Yay. Think I'll go for a snowmobile ride.
> 
> Finally started dragging the totes of Christmas decorations back to the garage to store till next Christmas. The tree went into a special carry bag that I ordered to hold it and also out to the garage. Not an easy task with a 9ft tree lugging it out to the truck, down to the shop garage and up a flight of stairs into the loft.


Made it to the next town and back home with the snowmobile. I did get stuck once but only 50 feet from where I pile snow with the plow truck. So I just hooked a chain and rope from the plow truck to the sled and hauled it out up over the bank.


----------



## m1west

Well today I went to the field this morning and had breakfast with a couple of customers then came home and sent in my Quarterly tax estimation and the registered agent fee on a corporation you know all the fun stuff I wait all year for. April being my favorite.  Marty


----------



## m1west

300 H and H said:


> Marty,
> 
> Please give us a full review on your new chair!!!
> 
> Looks promising...
> 
> Spent the after noon watching, and getting tools for the daughters and boyfriend to put Mom's new exercise machine together. They need the experience lol...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



OK I said I would review the chair here goes 1-10 rating system
1- Wife got it at Costco on sale $1200.00 normal price $2000.00
2- Would I have bought it on my own- no
3- Back-8
4- Neck and shoulders-6 works better if you adjust yourself in the chair.
5- Lower back and butt-7
6- feet-8
7- For your hands and legs it has air bags that squeeze your hands, forearms and calfs
8- has random auto programs or you can set ups custom one.
9- lifts you up and lays back 
10- has heat
11- it does OK for what it is but your not going to get a complete body massage. I feel they could have done better on the shoulders, neck and legs also instructions state for up to 5'-9" height, I am 5'-9" and feel they should have said 5'-6" because I have to scoot down to get the neck rub. If your 6' don't even think about it. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good review. 

Mine has the massage but it only has two zones. Back and butt. Plus the heat. The massage is more of a vibration than anything. I also have a split king power adjustable bed with the massage feature but again, it's just a vibration.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bit of plowing this afternoon. Looking at upgrading the track on my snowmobile to make it better in the powder. 

At the hospital now about to get MANY injections into the varicose veins in my legs. I  had test injections last week and now the full treatment.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, yesterday was a flop not of my own doing. This should be in the rants forum but whatever. 

First, I had trial injections into my right leg last week. The secretary booked me for 8am yesterday for the full treatment. So my wife took time off work and drove me in at 7:15 am yesterday. We get there and discover that there was a temporary secretary and she screwed up. It's 8pm not 8am. So my wife drove me the 25 minutes back home then went to work. 

I drove myself there last night where I see the doctor. I was fully prepared to get the injections done. He told me that the secretary again screwed up and that he only does the foam injections on certain days. He did 3 spots though as a test last night but rebooked me for the 29th for the full treatment.


----------



## Melensdad

Federal grand jury day for me.  

Full docket today.  Hoping for a lighter day tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm off today.
Last night after work, one of the young aides was still hanging around in the parking lot. This was way after her clock out time.
She approached me and asked if I could go buy her vaping pods for her juul.
Ummm, no.
The smoking age has been raised to 21, she's 17.
Tried to explain to her that I won't do that, just like I wouldn't buy a kid alcohol.
She wasn't very happy with me. Lol
Too bad.


----------



## Melensdad

Dasha asked me about JUUL once.  I warned her away because of the nicotine.  She just thought they were cool.  But as she won’t even sip wine she really backed away from the JUUL because of the nicotine.  Damn addictive stuff it is.  I don’t think there is any way to get JUUL refills without nicotine, or with all the crazy stuff that they put in some of the vape pipes (unless there are counterfeit JUUL products that contain that lung causing crap)


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Well, yesterday was a flop not of my own doing. This should be in the rants forum but whatever.
> 
> First, I had trial injections into my right leg last week. The secretary booked me for 8am yesterday for the full treatment. So my wife took time off work and drove me in at 7:15 am yesterday. We get there and discover that there was a temporary secretary and she screwed up. It's 8pm not 8am. So my wife drove me the 25 minutes back home then went to work.
> 
> I drove myself there last night where I see the doctor. I was fully prepared to get the injections done. He told me that the secretary again screwed up and that he only does the foam injections on certain days. He did 3 spots though as a test last night but rebooked me for the 29th for the full treatment.



I would like to take the cheap shot about Federalized health care but,,,; The very same incompetence occurs in private medicine as well

Sorry to hear of your troubles. Should we presume your modeling career is on hold until you get those veins repaired?


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Dasha asked me about JUUL once. I warned her away because of the nicotine. She just thought they were cool. But as she won’t even sip wine she really backed away from the JUUL because of the nicotine. Damn addictive stuff it is. I don’t think there is any way to get JUUL refills without nicotine, or with all the crazy stuff that they put in some of the vape pipes (unless there are counterfeit JUUL products that contain that lung causing crap)




Were it not for the addictive nature of nicotine, which assures the provider of a steady client base in need of the product, there would be no vaping system products sold.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> Were it not for the addictive nature of nicotine, which assures the provider of a steady client base in need of the product, there would be no vaping system products sold.



I believe most of vaping products are actually used as marijuana delivery devices, not nicotine delivery devices


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> I believe most of vaping products are actually used as marijuana delivery devices, not nicotine delivery devices



Are you missing the point about nicotine? Or assuming I was unaware of the menace of cannabis which is supposedly non addictive.
Big tobacco got into legal trouble by denying that their product was addictive and harmful.  The reason people by their product is because they are addicted.  All the while knowing full well it shortens their lives with a cruel and painful end.

Frankly it is the very same why many of us drink way too much coffee.

Vapers and smokers do so, at first, because advertising tells them it is cool.  Ask them to quit, show them why, and they can't.  Not because they are addicted to being cool.  But to nicotine.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

FrancSevin said:


> I would like to take the cheap shot about Federalized health care but,,,; The very same incompetence occurs in private medicine as well
> 
> Sorry to hear of your troubles. Should we presume your modeling career is on hold until you get those veins repaired?



Lmao. Between the veins on my legs and the huge scars on my abdomen, I fear that my modeling days are done. 

Today was more of a relaxing day. I did go to the city this morning to go to the gym but it was a slower workout for me as my legs aren't working so well today. 

I picked up a new/used ripsaw 136 x 15 x 1.25" track for the snowmobile. I may tackle the installation tomorrow as I have nothing else planned.


----------



## m1west

Today its raining, blowing and cold, the good news is today is suppose to be the last of it for a couple of weeks, that said I am making another plan to go to the work cabin. I am doing paperwork today instead of Tuesday next week so we can go Saturday and come back Tuesday. The weather report for the mountain says the same, snow ending tonight then clear for 2 weeks if it holds we will be playing in the snow soon. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the day in the garage working on the snowmobile. Old track is off. New one is installed. Still have to put the suspension back in along with reassembling the chaincase.  Looking forward to seeing how it goes in the deeper snow. 

Speaking of snow, we're under a severe weather watch for tomorrow night. 15-25 cms with 50km winds.


----------



## pirate_girl

Like a dumbass, I picked up another shift today.
When I'm offered double time I won't say no.
This was offered with the understanding that Sunday is only going to be a half shift.
It's ok. I intend to pay cash for the new car.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Like a dumbass, I picked up another shift today.
> When I'm offered double time I won't say no.
> This was offered with the understanding that Sunday is only going to be a half shift.
> It's ok. I intend to pay cash for the new car.


Good for you!!!

You go girl.


----------



## rugerman

Be careful with overtime, I found out the hard way, I was short a pharmacist from the end of October to the end of February so I worked straight thru with just a day or two off a week , Uncle Sam cleaned my clock on April 15 for two years in a row.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I hate changes in barometric pressure. I've been sore for 2 days prior to this storm. Thankfully we didn't get as much snow as they called for overnight. However, it is snowing and it supposed to pick up this morning and last all day. 

I was supposed to head to the city this morning for men's breakfast at the church however with the storm, I'm staying home as I have to go there this afternoon to play guitar. If I can get out that is.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working again today.
I cannot wait until they get the renovation over.
It's a dusty, crowded mess at the moment.
The owner of our facility was in from New Jersey yesterday to inspect how things are coming along.
He's pleased.
Nice Jewish guy, Mr Stern.
He owns like 40 nursing facilities in NC, along the east coast and here in Ohio.


----------



## Lenny

I going to Council Bluffs (35 miles) to a gun show.  That's about it for me on this cold and snowy January day.


----------



## m1west

Still trying to go to the mountain but the weather will not cooperate. I was going to go Thursday -snow, postponed was going to go today and come back Tuesday -snow. so this weekend I am going to do paperwork as I have some outstanding bids to complete, that can build some time where I can just go when the Roads are clear instead of trying to plan weekends. It doesn't matter if it snows while I'm there but not when traveling pulling a trailer. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> I hate changes in barometric pressure. I've been sore for 2 days prior to this storm. Thankfully we didn't get as much snow as they called for overnight. However, it is snowing and it supposed to pick up this morning and last all day.
> 
> I was supposed to head to the city this morning for men's breakfast at the church however with the storm, I'm staying home as I have to go there this afternoon to play guitar. If I can get out that is.


First round of plowing done. About 10" so far and not slowing down. I wanted to get a start on it so it's easier to clean up tomorrow. Heading to the city soon to play music at the church.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I got about halfway to the city and got a call from our minister asking me how the roads are and if she should cancel the service. We both quickly decided to cancel. So I turned around and came home. This is what the highway looks like most of the way to the city.


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked back in the unit last night.
Nothing like being called to the dining hall to break up a near fight over a bingo game.
I told the gents that they both served during the war, now here you sit getting all fussed over 50 cents.
It's happened before and will happen again.

Today is a half shift. Off at 6.
I'll come home and order a pizza.

Baby it's cold outside...


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy all you folks North of Texas,
man we had a bad one last night.  It went down to 42 this morning.  Well, stay warm!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like we finally have an offer on our old house in the city. But I don't want to get excited and jinx the deal as nothing is done until we have a cheque in our hand and the papers are signed. 

That being said, I'm skipping church this morning but still going to the city to clear snow at that property. That'll take about 2 hours.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm staying home today with a long list of Honey do's.  The wife bought new curtains and bedding  so I'm staining two 15 panel glass doors and putting up curtain rods in the master bedroom. 
And if I have time, a new ceiling fan.

Not a thing wrong with the old one,  ugh


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy all you folks North of Texas,
> man we had a bad one last night.  It went down to 42 this morning.  Well, stay warm!!!



Yea, and it's supposed to be worse tomorrow, down to 31°F in the morning in East Texas.  THAT'S BELOW FREEZING!.  Today is absolutely beautiful, not a cloud in the sky and a temps in the low 60s.  Pity, I'm watching the play-offs.


----------



## m1west

yesterday I did paper work and worked on the Raidtrac, got the new drive sprockets mounted on the drive hubs. Details in the ATV section. This morning I am headed to the field to drop off a work platform to a customer. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

I ended up working until 11pm last night.
 

Today...
I'm not doing a thing except a little grocery shopping.


----------



## Lenny

Going to the gym and then grocery store to buy some things for the American Legion.  I'll probably stay home the rest of the day since it's around zero degrees now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had thoughts on going to the gym for 10AM but my ultrasound appointment at 920 went too long. Instead, I picked up a couple new belts for my aunt's snowblower and got to work fixing it then tackled mine to adjust the belt tensioner and snow shute. 

Going on an evening hike with the scouts tonight


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today, scratchy throat and all.
I'll have to take extra precautions as there is no one to replace me, or willing to work for me.
I see how that happens. 

By the way, my Mother would have turned 85 today.
Happy Birthday in Heaven, Mommy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good night hike last night. We did about 3km down a trail in packed snow under the stars with no flashlights. A couple of our newest scouts were invested into the troop. 

Today was supposed to be a relaxing day at home with no appointments. Instead, the teachers are holding a one day strike so 4 of the 5 kids are home. Of course the oldest boy  had to go to school and conveniently missed his bus so I drove his butt in then picked up a programmable thermostat for the fireplace, came home and installed it. Then I installed a new motion sensor light for the dogs door outside. Drove back into the city to pick up a used step ladder I found for sale. Came home. Loaded up the garbage and did a dump run. Typical day for me so far.


----------



## m1west

Work is steadily picking up ( normal for this time of year ) lots of job walks and estimates. Just got done for the day. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

Snow/Ice and generally a wintery mix of slush is supposed to hit us starting after midnight tonight.  Forecast to continue into Saturday.  Forecast range is 2" to 11" of snow.  But it is the ice that I don't want to see too much of.

Currently have the pick up parked in the driveway.  A bunch of Christmas decor is sitting in bins inside the garage, along with other misc seasonal stuff.  The morning plan is to clear enough room so I can get the truck in the garage.  That will be the morning project.

Afternoon is a special fencing practice at the high school, normally we don't fence on Wednesday at the school.  Evening is regular fencing practice at the fencing club.


----------



## FrancSevin

Starting the runs on the new "NO ANTIBIOTICS EVER" today.  Same labels as before but different art and end use.  I need to write protocols to prove how we keep them separate from the standard labels.

I hate writing rules on how we do common things with common sense just to satisfy the regulators.


----------



## Lenny

Yesterday evening at the Avoca, Iowa city council meeting, I was approved to be on the Planning And Zoning Board.  I don't know what my duties are but one of the city council members asked me to be on it.  I told the council I will do the best I can for the betterment of the city.

Today there is lite snow and it's supposed to snow for the next 48 hours or so  but I'm going to the gym anyway and then staying home.....maybe.....depends how bored I get.


----------



## pirate_girl

I can't say that yesterday was the best experience ever at work.
Mr. Stern was back in the house, I wasn't feeling well, all the noise from drills and the work crew, call lights, phones ringing, nobody happy-- stress!
Finally around 8pm things settled down, then we get a call off at which time I was asked if I could possibly stay until 2am.
Are you fcking kidding me?
That's exactly what I said.
No.
Tomorrow cannot come soon enough.


----------



## waybomb

Came home to my condo on the east side of he state Monday evening.
Smoke detector is chirping. I'm thinking why, because IO change them twice a year at time change.
I keep spare batteries, so I pop another one in - and the thing starts screaming. Ok, maybe a bad battery. Get another one, screaming. Find the beaker, kill it. Go to take the battery out and get a drip of water. Huh?
Water heater is right above it.
Yup, dripping. Fortunately, no ruined drywall, but an old installation so no drip pan.
Tuesday morning - cold shower. Lovely.
I have no tools here other than a hammer, screwdrivers, etc.
So I stop at Home Depot on the way home, they will install Wednesday.
Cold shower Wednesday morning. Ouch.
Guy is here now.
I'll have a hot shower in the am. Yeah.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Came home to my condo on the east side of he state Monday evening.
> Smoke detector is chirping. I'm thinking why, because IO change them twice a year at time change.
> I keep spare batteries, so I pop another one in - and the thing starts screaming. Ok, maybe a bad battery. Get another one, screaming. Find the beaker, kill it. Go to take the battery out and get a drip of water. Huh?
> Water heater is right above it.
> Yup, dripping. Fortunately, no ruined drywall, but an old installation so no drip pan.
> Tuesday morning - cold shower. Lovely.
> I have no tools here other than a hammer, screwdrivers, etc.
> So I stop at Home Depot on the way home, they will install Wednesday.
> Cold shower Wednesday morning. Ouch.
> Guy is here now.
> I'll have a hot shower in the am. Yeah.



My grandson takes one hour showers. We have a 60 gallon electric. He stays under the damn thing until it runs cold. 
"OK Grandpa, the bath is yours!"
I can relate.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Brought the truck in to drop off the tailgate to get repaired. 3 nice sized parking lot dents. Some people have zero respect for other vehicles. 

Went to the gym where I dragged my a$$ for an hour. Legs aren't working well today. Extreme temperature changes and dampness don't agree with me. 

Chiropractor appointment after the gym. Now home for the day not doing much of anything but resting.


----------



## m1west

Still trying to build some time for the mountain , I want to go Friday but might have to wait for Saturday. To much work and no play makes jack a dull boy. ( it makes Marty an ass hole ). Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Off to the border this morning to pick up a few packages. I ordered a set of rear brake rotors for the truck as well as a couple things for the snowmobile. As soon as I get back, it's out to the garage to start putting it back together.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been up sneezing and coughing since 6am.
Nothing planned today except rest and hopefully I'll make myself a nice supper this evening.

Yesterday was a better day at work.
The rabbi was in from Toledo blessing the facility on it's million dollar renovation and walking around speaking to us with Jacob, our owner.
That was kinda cool.


----------



## m1west

Just finished an estimate have been working on for a month. I happy its done. The rest of the day I think I will tinker on the RaidTrac


----------



## Melensdad

Getting ready to cross the insane state line and drive to the Illinois high school where I am volunteering as a fencing coach.  Got to beat kids with steel rods.  We have another tournament this weekend.

We've got a very light snow here, changing to a wintery mix of rain/snow.  Roads should be wet on my way to practice but if the temps drop it might be a bit slick on the way home???  Mostly rural driving so I don't count on the snow plows and salt trucks.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sonny boy took Jinx on a tow run.
Apparently this woman had just stopped to pump gas, pulled out, was driving down the road and the back window spontaneously exploded?
She said nothing hit it, it just broke!
Temp change or a small hairline crack up until now undetected could have been the cause.
Yikes.


----------



## FrancSevin

She's lucky.  I had that happen to a windshield.  It didn't explode but shatter cracked whilst driving at about 40 MPH in traffic.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Off to the border this morning to pick up a few packages. I ordered a set of rear brake rotors for the truck as well as a couple things for the snowmobile. As soon as I get back, it's out to the garage to start putting it back together.


Spent the day out in the garage teaching the neighbors a few new swear words while working on the snowmobile. I changed the track but to so that I had to remove the rear suspension, exhaust, battery, and gut the chain case in order to remove the front drive axle. And while putting it back together last week, I over tightened a nut on a stud that's cast into the chaincase for the chain tensioner and snapped the stud off. So instead of trying to drill out the stud and install a new one, I found a used chaincase on ebay for cheap. That meant totally removing it to install the new one. 

It felt like I was doing a fancy waltz out there. One step forward three steps back two sideways. I had already reinstalled the new track and drive axle but had to remove it again to take the old chaincase out. The replacement one is now installed and the axle and track are back in. Tomorrow a buddy is coming over to help reinstall the suspension and finish putting it back together under the hood. She'll be a lot better in the deep powder once I'm done.


----------



## waybomb

I may have told this one before.

Back when I was a young buck, had a Ford party van. E150 if I recall.
Took a chick out. Somehow a bee got into the van and she's going nuts. It's a freakin bee and wants out, but she's going nuts.

So the thing gets down in the corner where the windshield meets the dash.
I pulled a comb out of my back pocket to kill the damn thing and shut her up. Shoved that comb down there - the windshield exploded.
She walked home.


----------



## pirate_girl

:th_lmao:.... Fred!
I'm dying lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

waybomb said:


> I may have told this one before.
> 
> Back when I was a young buck, had a Ford party van. E150 if I recall.
> Took a chick out. Somehow a bee got into the van and she's going nuts. It's a freakin bee and wants out, but she's going nuts.
> 
> So the thing gets down in the corner where the windshield meets the dash.
> I pulled a comb out of my back pocket to kill the damn thing and shut her up. Shoved that comb down there - the windshield exploded.
> She walked home.



And you got no nookie!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Worked out in the garage again today on the snowmobile. A buddy of mine brought his over too and we worked on both together. He helped me reinstall the suspension in mine. Then we both installed handlebar risers on both sleds. Mine isn't ready to ride yet though  as I have to finish reassembling the chaincase and exhaust. 

The oldest boy turned 16 this week. So he has a few friends sleeping over.


----------



## Melensdad

Rise and shine.  It's Saturday.  So it must be time to disarm and travel across the insane state line to the dysfunctional state of Illinois with a bunch of high school kids for another fencing tournament.

*3 state 'team' championship event today* being held today in a super wealthy, white bread lakefront north suburb of Chiraq, where my mostly black students will be mistaken as house servants in any other venue in the town.  Homes in Winnetka, IL run into the 10's of millions.  Even the cheap homes on the crowded lots are crazy priced for what you get for the money.  Property taxes on typical 3 bedroom houses run a couple thousand dollars a month, and houses on 1/3rd acre (double lots) can have property taxes exceeding $5000/month.  I always liked taking the farm kids from my Lowell HS team up there to see this place, let them see what life can be if they work hard and want to give most of their money to the taxman.

But as for the competition:

Honestly I'm hoping for a finish in the 5th or 6th places for my *Saber boys squad*.  I may be optimistic.  2 of my best fencers are out.  One is sick, the other has a family obligation.  So that is going to hurt us.  If I had those 2 then I'd feel very confident that we could get 3rd, maybe better.  Without them, I can hope, but realistically something like 6th is more likely.  

*A bit more optimistic about the Saber girls.*  I have 1 of my best girls is out sick.  But the other 3 are strong fencers.  The squads are 3 person + 1 alternate.  So I have no girls alternate to fall back on in someone twists or strains something.  Still, these 3 are strong fencers.  A BRONZE/3rd place medal is within grasp.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good luck and have fun Bob.

I'm off today.
Stayed up way too late Facebooking, then got up way too early and cleaned my apartment.
So... today will involve a nice, luxurious nap!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been in pain for 3 days since going to the chiropractor. Normally it helps my back. Not this time. Oh well. I can drag my a$$ around with a walker a few more days.  I am going to the city to play music at the church later this afternoon. Just won't be moving too quickly.


----------



## FrancSevin

We spent the morning watching the President's lawyers and GOP Senators destroy the house case against Donald Trump. The we had to watch Adam Schiff try to interpret what those guys really meant for us to believe.  


I ask Cathy if we could better spend our time watching a cartoon show and she responded, "...we are watching a cartoon show!"

To that I responded, "then let's go back to bed and maybe fool around a little."    She immediately switched to "SPONGE SQUARE PANTS"

So far, a wasted morning.  Oh well.


----------



## m1west

today I think I will rig up a electric winch for the mini truck. also I am charging the battery on the 5 ton. I have t drive it around some to take a picture of the milage and send it in to the rat bastards at the ca. air resources board. They allow me to put 1000 miles a year on the truck so after I send the picture I un plug the speedometer until next year. Marty


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> today I think I will rig up a electric winch for the mini truck. also I am charging the battery on the 5 ton. I have t drive it around some to take a picture of the milage and send it in to the rat bastards at the ca. air resources board. They allow me to put 1000 miles a year on the truck so after I send the picture I un plug the speedometer until next year. Marty



So I ended up buying a new winch, the one I was going to use is 1000# capacity and the controller was missing, I bought a new 2500# winch on sale for $69.00 and has a remote controller. But first since I haven't made it to the mountain yet as I was looking over the Suzuki one of the CV boots had cracks so I bought a universal split boot and installed it, I was a little concerned about difficulty with it but I glued one side together before installing it. With a little trimming it worked.out pretty good.If it lasts as long as the original it will out last me. Tomorrow I will get the winch hooked up. Also I put a tool kit together that can stay with it. Marty


----------



## Deadly.Sushi

Im going on Match.com and drinking until I black out!


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm working 2-6p today.
To work on 2 admissions and 1 discharge.
God, why not just place me in that position instead of floor nurse?
Seems like I'm the only one who knows how to do it!
Or is willing to.


----------



## pirate_girl

Deadly.Sushi said:


> Im going on Match.com and drinking until I black out!


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I got phase-1 of the winch installation completed today. I made an aluminum plate that the winch bolted too with a shakle on the end that I can attach to the factory shipping loops on the truck front or rear. I wired the controller into the battery and attached the box to the little tool box next to the battery. I put a quick disconnect on the leads from the box to the winch so I can store it easily. Phase-2 will include fabricated brush guard bumper with receiver hitch on the front and a fabricated bumper on the rear with receiver then I can put the winch on a receiver plate. I figure a 2500# winch with a snatch block should un stick it in any situation. I plan to go to the mountain Tuesday. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Rise and shine! 

After the kids head out to school and my wife heads to work, I plan on heading to the garage to work on the snowmobile and hopefully get it back together. 

Scouts this evening. We're going to the rfda (regional food distribution association) to help prepare food for the various food banks in the area.


----------



## Melensdad

Paying bills and drinking coffee today.

Fencing practice at school and also at the club later.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm having coffee too.
Green Mountain Nantucket blend from the Keurig.
Working today and tomorrow.
Things seem to be calming down there.
It's been a little crazy with the renovations, owner visitations and temp short staffing with so many out on vacations.
I'll survive tho it stirs my mood at times.
Sheesh.


----------



## FrancSevin

I've been sick since December 27. First a bad cold and then the flu.

I went to work sick and likely infected everybody.  Most have suffered thru with very few absences.  Yesterday my voice box wouldn't work.

Today I can talk but it is squeaky. I've been ill for 4 solid weeks.

Now I hear we have a new Corona strain Flu coming. 

How long can this crap go on???


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Worked my butt off in the garage all day on the snowmobile.  After several choice words and taking the chaincase apart 5 times to figure out why the reverse wasn't working, I finally got it figured out and all back together and working. My back is still very sore but I was smart enough to haul out my back brace which I haven't used in 2 years and wear it. 

Off to scouts this evening. Tomorrow I have to haul the snowblower to town and do the driveway at the old house. We finally have a conditional offer on it. The conditions should be lifted this week with a February closing date.


----------



## m1west

just work chit today trying to get to the mountain. Marty


----------



## rugerman

Physical therapy this morning, wore me out, hoping this will give my legs back so I don’t need a walker, and I have some stamina, no pain no gain.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Physical therapy this morning, wore me out, hoping this will give my legs back so I don’t need a walker, and I have some stamina, no pain no gain.



Same here, use the walker more than a cane. PT has helped some and I just got a Cubii seated elliptical machine to see if it helps. 

https://www.cubii.com/products/cubii-jr

Interviewed a new primary care physician today. He thinks he was interviewing me. Good news is he passed with flying colors!


----------



## rugerman

Jim I hope that helps, during my long stay in the hospital where my fistula in my right arm kept blowing out where I was told to basically be a vegetable to keep it from blowing out again, I lost the strength in my legs and core, my exercise bike has not brought that back, of course my arthritis hasn’t helped so now I go to physical therapy to try to get my body back in good enough shape so I can walk unaided and with enough stamina that I don’t feel that I am going to get stranded if I don’t have a walking aid.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> Jim I hope that helps, during my long stay in the hospital where my fistula in my right arm kept blowing out where I was told to basically be a vegetable to keep it from blowing out again, I lost the strength in my legs and core, my exercise bike has not brought that back, of course my arthritis hasn’t helped so now I go to physical therapy to try to get my body back in good enough shape so I can walk unaided and with enough stamina that I don’t feel that I am going to get stranded if I don’t have a walking aid.



I won’t know if it helps until I try it for a while. The PT really helped when I first got out of the hospital last time but there hasn’t been much improvement the last couple of months.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Same goes for me. Pt was helping but after 4 years of it, it has plateaued. I was going 3 times a week at first. Now I'm going once every 2 weeks. Has it helped? Sure. But it's more of a maintenance thing than an improvement thing.

I rarely go anywhere without a cane. When I go to the gym, I use 2 arm crutches for additional support. I have a walker and also a wheelchair for the really bad days. Most evenings I'm using the walker as during the day I go go go nonstop as it helps to keep moving the muscles. After supper I hit a brick wall and can't move anymore. My back stiffens to the point of locking up. And my legs tense up like rigamortis.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm looking out the window today, at the weather which cannot discern what it wants to do.
Sunny or cloudy with biting cold rain.
Warm or cold at the freezing divide
Is it snowing or raining, it cannot seem to decide.

I know now why it is called "Mother " nature and not father; and the reasoning to!
The climate embellishes the female trait of indecision, aggravation and pain.
Whether to be cold as winter ice or warm with lovely flowerings. 
All whilst a man like me holds hope for a moment of spring.

For the record women are so like that. 
And it's a suffering I will endure but...;
I am sooooooo done with winter.


----------



## m1west

Today we are finally headed to the mountain. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Woohoo!
Finally a day off.
I'm meeting Jules and Cieregan downtown for coffee and quiche brunch.
Banking, grocery shopping then home.
I'm making an Italian dish for dinner this evening.


----------



## Melensdad

Wrote out payroll checks to myself and my daughter.  In order to avoid ObamaCare plans I decided to set up a new corporation last year, employ myself and my daughter, and then buy a high quality private health insurance plan instead of the "exchange" plans that are offered in my state.

So I have a property management business (_fortunately I own income property_) and it buys my health insurance, which it provides to me, my wife and my daughter, as a benefit of employment.  All very legal.  It actually costs me money in extra taxes, but I get a better health insurance policy with a lower deductibles/co-pays at a similar price to the exchange policies, which have huge deductibles, higher co-payments and do NOT cover the insulin and insulin pump that my daughter uses to control her diabetes.​

I also chased 2 goats back into their yard.  I was driving down the road about a mile from my house and noticed 2 goats grazing alongside the road.  That seemed odd.  They were near an open gate that I always see closed.  Doubled back and parked.  Exited the car and 1 of the goats ran into the fenced area.  The other looked at me.  I walked toward it and it started to bray, I said SHOO and it turned toward the gate.  Got both comfortably inside the gate and pulled it closed.  Not sure who the owner is, never met them.  Figured it would be the right thing to do.  On my way back home from running errands I noticed the 2 goats were still behind the gate but were now joined by a flock of chickens.  I never see animals in the front fenced yard ... it always looked like they were kept in the back.  I'm now wondering if there was a family emergency?  


Heading to the fencing club this evening.  We had a special practice at the school this afternoon with a guest coach.  I skipped the practice.  Never committed to actually attending, and this morning I emailed the other coach to say I wouldn't make it.  Given that there was a guest coach I really didn't have much that I was going to do anyway so I gave myself a break.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just got a full injection treatment for the varicose veins in my leg. 

Saw my family doctor earlier today to get the results of the ultrasound I had a couple weeks ago due to the stomach problems I have been having. Looks like I have a gallstone starting up due to the fact that the bile ducts in my liver were damaged in my accident 5 years ago. So I'm getting a ct scan soon to confirm then possibly surgery to remove the gallbladder. 

When it rains it pours. Always something.


----------



## pirate_girl

You're going to feel soooo much better when you get the gall bladder removed, Brian.
I sure did.

Made Italian sausage meatballs over linguine for dinner.
Yum yum!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I hope this is the cause of the pain I've been having since about April 2019. Since then, I just can't eat. I often feel bloated and constipated. Frequent sharp pain right under my right rib cage. Uncontrolled vomiting a few times without warning. I never even considered it. The ct scan should confirm it though then we can formulate a game plan.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> I hope this is the cause of the pain I've been having since about April 2019. Since then, I just can't eat. I often feel bloated and constipated. Frequent sharp pain right under my right rib cage. Uncontrolled vomiting a few times without warning. I never even considered it. The ct scan should confirm it though then we can formulate a game plan.




I'm not a doctor but I used to play one on weekends.
Your symptoms point directly to gall bladder failure.
You may wake one night in extreme pain with that organ having a severe infection. I am told it is worse that passing a stone and would suggest an aggressive attempt to get this addressed before then. Once so damaged, it must be removed. Hopefully minor surgery can keep it on line. 

Some people do well after losing the gallbladder. Some don't.  If you like pork products, ham,  sausage and bacon, you'll want to keep that puppy.


----------



## Lenny

I'm going to Council Bluffs to see VP Pence today.  Hopefully I can get a picture to share with y'all.


----------



## Melensdad

Not much today.

Planning to cook some corned beef and cabbage.  I've been craving it for a couple weeks.  Today is the day 

I also have high school fencing practice this afternoon.





Lenny said:


> I'm going to Council Bluffs to see VP Pence today.  Hopefully I can get a picture to share with y'all.



That would be awesome!


----------



## m1west

Hi all, we made it to the cabin yesterday, I was expecting a lot of snow as have been postponing trips due to snow covered mountain roads. When we got here we found it to be just like the last time. 2.5 miles of rough muddy forest road then a couple miles of wet snow( deep in some spots and bare in other spots ) the rest of the way. The Suzuki worked fine even with a full load ( about 500# in the bed of generator, cooler and everything else pulling a sled full of wood then me the wife and the dog ) didn't even have to engage the lockers. We are going back out to town this morning as I forgot my tool bag and glasses in the truck and when I made coffee this morning I used the last of it. I will take some pictures and post them now that I have a hot spot on my phone I am able to use my laptop up here. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I'm not a doctor but I used to play one on weekends.
> Your symptoms point directly to gall bladder failure.
> You may wake one night in extreme pain with that organ having a severe infection. I am told it is worse that passing a stone and would suggest an aggressive attempt to get this addressed before then. Once so damaged, it must be removed. Hopefully minor surgery can keep it on line.
> 
> Some people do well after losing the gallbladder. Some don't.  If you like pork products, ham,  sausage and bacon, you'll want to keep that puppy.




I can eat just about anything now that I no longer have one, but yes it varies with many people.
I'll never forget the pain of pancreatitis, then a fully inflamed gall bladder.
Tried to blame it on an ulcer for years, knowing full well what was likely the cause.
When the whites of my eyes turned yellow and my urine looked like strong tea.. uh oh.

I'm working today.
I think the Jewish mafia have cleared out lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I'm going to Council Bluffs to see VP Pence today.  Hopefully I can get a picture to share with y'all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Everything I've been reading is pointing to the gallbladder. We'll get it sorted out. 

Today, I'm feeling like an old man. Lmao. Taking my oldest son for his beginners driver's test. 

Up here, we have a graduated licensing system. You write the beginners then spend a year learning how to drive with a licensed driver in the vehicle. Then you do a road test. If you pass, you have a g2 license which allows you to drive without a licensed driver beside you and 3 other passengers. After a year, you do another road test and if you pass, you get a full license. Driver's education cuts down the time and improves your insurance ratings. He's starting driver's ed next week.


----------



## Lenny

Melensdad said:


> That would be awesome!



I acutally got to have about a one minute conversation with him about Veterans.  He's VERY pro-Military and Veterans!


----------



## m1west

Hi all, we made it to town and back, Tomorrow want to go higher to some deeper snow. We will be here until Saturday. During the day its pretty warm out feels 50"s. I will take some more pics.  tomorrow.Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's a toss up right now. Either I'm driving 2 hours to go look at a car with my son or I'm going to the gym then physio. 

Our oldest boy has been working for a few months now and already saving up to buy his first car at age 15. A friend of ours is selling a low mileage 1999 Pontiac grand am for cheap. It might be sold already. We're just waiting to hear back then we can go see it if it didn't sell.


----------



## Melensdad

Repeat of most days.

Fencing practice at the high school in the afternoon.

Working around the house this morning.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I acutally got to have about a one minute conversation with him about Veterans.  He's VERY pro-Military and Veterans!
> 
> 
> View attachment 122383
> 
> View attachment 122384



Wow Lenny!
How cool.
Next you'll be meeting the President for coffee.
Lol
Really, that's awesome.


I'm trying to wake up after not sleeping well.
Bad day yesterday at work.
We won't go there.
Today I'm off.
Recoup and recover for the weekend!


----------



## FrancSevin

Finally got the JEEP back today. You know, the one we bought last November and has been in the shop for two months. New Tranny, new computer, a bunch of little stuff.

And I thought all that was wrong was a bad video screen on the dash and a stuck glove box. 
CarFax scored it at 80. 
Dealer had a good reputation.
Oh well.

I'm gonna drive it about 150 miles today and will make sure it doesn't go into limp mode again. Then we can take it to Springfield for the week end, and possibly out to our Ozark ranch property.

Right now I have my right leg up on a pillow. Took my morning run and the damn thing went out. Hasn't happened in years, but today,,Ouch. It's an old injury from my teen years. Compounded by an argument I held with a packaging machine at work. Mostly just a minor aggravation. 

Not today. I can put weight on it but cannot walk without severe cramping in the calf muscle. Aspirin would make it worse so I might have to resort to the golden liquid cure of Scotland.

Do you know why the Scottish invented whisky? So the Irish could never rule the world.

Don't laugh....

So far, it seems to be working.


----------



## pirate_girl

Retail therapy helps all that ails this woman.
I shopped for an hour.
Paid my rent, put more data bucks on the phone, ran down to the utilities office, then watched the snow fall briefly while eating a seafood wrap and drinking a strong iced coffee.
I'll make a fresh glazed salmon filet tonight with a uber healthy spinach salad.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Wow Lenny!
> How cool.
> Next you'll be meeting the President for coffee.
> Lol
> Really, that's awesome.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to wake up after not sleeping well.
> Bad day yesterday at work.
> We won't go there.
> Today I'm off.
> Recoup and recover for the weekend!



I hope your day goes well.

I get to meet a lot of them because I'm pretty involved in politics.  The other reason is that presidential campaigns start in Iowa so politicians spend a lot of time here.  They figure if the majority of Iowans vote for a presidential candidate, then it's like a domino effect.....if Iowa voted for him/her, then you should too.  

It's how polls go too and that's why polls are skewed.....news medias are basically saying that if 90% of the people would vote for Hillary, then you should too.  And this is the way they word it: "If the Earth was going to collide with Mars and Hillary was the only one who could save us, would you vote for her?"


----------



## m1west

So today after we ate lunch we went for a little ride up the hill in the Suzuki. The details are in the tracked 4X4 section. Headed home tomorrow. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I waited until 9am to hear if the car was available.   No response so I headed to the city to go to the gym. When I got there, I was walking across the parking lot when my wife called to say she heard from our friend who was selling the car. It was still available so I turned around and drove back home to kick my teenage boy out of bed. 10 minutes later we were on the road to go see it. A 2 hour drive one way. We got there, looked at it, took it for a drive and went back to put a deposit. She's coming to the city tomorrow and will deliver it. 

Drove back. Got home at 4:15 with enough time for him to get changed for work then I drove him there. He starts at 4:30 and that's when I got him there on time. Anyways, here's  the car. Not bad with only 112,000 kms on it. A 1999 Pontiac grand am 4 door with the 3.4l v6 for only $750. His first car which he paid for himself. It'll last him a few years without payments while he's still in school so he can work and save for college.


----------



## pirate_girl

My kitchen is a disaster right now, but dinner was fabulous.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> So I waited until 9am to hear if the car was available. No response so I headed to the city to go to the gym. When I got there, I was walking across the parking lot when my wife called to say she heard from our friend who was selling the car. It was still available so I turned around and drove back home to kick my teenage boy out of bed. 10 minutes later we were on the road to go see it. A 2 hour drive one way. We got there, looked at it, took it for a drive and went back to put a deposit. She's coming to the city tomorrow and will deliver it.
> 
> Drove back. Got home at 4:15 with enough time for him to get changed for work then I drove him there. He starts at 4:30 and that's when I got him there on time. Anyways, here's the car. Not bad with only 112,000 kms on it. A 1999 Pontiac grand am 4 door with the 3.4l v6 for only $750. His first car which he paid for himself. It'll last him a few years without payments while he's still in school so he can work and save for college.


My son had one of those. That's a pretty nice car You did well.


----------



## rugerman

Physical therapy today, I tripled the length of time that I was able to ride the recumbent cycle, did a bunch of exercises to strengthen my core and help my balance, walked a good distance. I will be sore for the next couple of days, but at least there is some improvement. I talked to the the physical therapy folks about my hands, they don’t offer much help as far as improvements there, I don’t know how much good it will be if I get my legs back if my hands don’t work. Oh well I will cross that bridge when I come to it.


----------



## FrancSevin

So today I chased a pickup truck, on foot. He was a pallet scavenger and I have been trying to catch him for months as we have quite a few. So I'm running down the street and up a small hill when disaster strikes. My spine slips between L4 and L5. My legs go into "Charlie horse" spasms and I fall to the ground. 

Fortunately the guy saw me and came back. Within a minute I could sorta walk back to the plant. But I've been limping all day. The right leg just won't get over it. The lower calf muscle is in a knot.

The last time this happened I was 15 and had broken my back water skiing. But we didn't know it. I would be running ( I was a track long distance runner in High school.) or just walking and would collapse. Ex-rays showed a break.

Kept me out of the Marines but with a back brace, therapy and determination I got past it. My Godfather was a chiropractor and his tutelage got me to a full recovery. Even became a firefighter /paramedic.

And I still water skied. Even taught it for three summers. And yes, I see a CiroQuack doctor weekly

But today, big surprise.

So, after two glasses of medicinal Scotch, I went to my current Chiropractor.
His first question was 'Why did you chase a truck?" I told him "because the dog was still asleep."
(Obviously the scotch was talking)

"Was it worth it?"
No," I responded, "Unfortunately, the guy just wasn't that cute."
"This will take some time and some work to fix, so...;What are your plans for the week end?" 

"I'm gonna get drunk."

Cathy and I had planned to go to the Springfield MO house for a romantic weekend. Just to be clear, romantic weekends are defined as "without the kids or pets." Me??? I'm jus' gonna be drinkin'.

We postponed departure until morning
She's gonna have to drive.

Hot whirlpool bath tonite and hopefully some special needs attention.
Good God, my legs hurt.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can relate to exactly what you said. The same thing has been happening to me almost every evening. I'll be halfway across the room when I feel a pop in my back. My legs tense up and turn to mush. I have fallen over when that happens. 

Today I'm taking my son to driver's ed. He has two full days in class this weekend and next then starts his driving portion. Then I play at the church this afternoon. Hopefully my fingers allow me to get through it. I took a chunk of skin out of the tip of my middle finger a few days ago and it burns like crazy when I play guitar.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I'm pumping cement into the walls on our house addition.
The dog got me up at 2:30 this morning, and I've been up ever since.

Trucks should be showing up around 8am.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> I'm pumping cement into the walls on our house addition.
> The dog got me up at 2:30 this morning, and I've been up ever since.
> 
> Trucks should be showing up around 8am.



Sounds like some hard work for you today.

I love hard work.  I could watch it all day!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> My kitchen is a disaster right now, but dinner was fabulous.
> View attachment 122442


Lollie, every time I get sensible and understand I should not, You post something like this and I want to show up at your door.

That looks scrumptious!


----------



## pirate_girl

This is my weekend to work.
I've already been given the heads up for it being potentially rough.

But I'm feeling  today.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> I can relate to exactly what you said. The same thing has been happening to me almost every evening. I'll be halfway across the room when I feel a pop in my back. My legs tense up and turn to mush. I have fallen over when that happens.
> 
> Today I'm taking my son to driver's ed. He has two full days in class this weekend and next then starts his driving portion. Then I play at the church this afternoon. Hopefully my fingers allow me to get through it. I took a chunk of skin out of the tip of my middle finger a few days ago and it burns like crazy when I play guitar.


I'm better this morning.

And, sadly, sober.

We'll be leaving for Springfield here in a moment.

See you guys later!


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I'm better this morning.
> 
> And, sadly, sober.
> 
> We'll be leaving for Springfield here in a moment.
> 
> See you guys later!


Take care Francis and be safe.


----------



## Lenny

I hope that darn ground hog doesn't see it's shadow tomorrow.  I'll hunt that little rascal down if he does!!!!

Anyway, I plan on going to the gym, then lunch with a neighbor and then into Council Bluffs for a Veteran meeting about what we can do to prevent Veterans from committing suicide.  Maybe I'll go to a friendly neighborhood bar there for the Super Bowl before coming home.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What's a super bowl? Jk. I have absolutely zero desire to watch. I think I've only ever watched about 5 minutes of a football game my entire life. Not about to start now. 

Up at 4am in severe pain. I absolutely hate it when the temperature hangs around the freezing mark. Either give me -10 to -20 celcius or give me 20 to 30 above. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## rugerman

We had a super bowl party for the first one, I haven’t watched one since.


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't even know who's playing in the Super Bowl lol
It's going to be in the low 50s today and tomorrow. 
This is February??
Last night wasn't too bad at work.
Nothing I couldn't handle anyway.
Fingers crossed today is the same.
I'm sure looking forward to having tomorrow off though.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Why oh why do I torment myself? After driving my son to driver's ed I stopped to pick up an angle grinder on sale then came home to start clearing snow off the roof around the skylights. We have one over the dining room and another over our bedroom. Clearing 2+ feet of wind packed snow off a roof just plain sucks.


----------



## m1west

Nada, feet are up. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> I hope that darn ground hog doesn't see it's shadow tomorrow. I'll hunt that little rascal down if he does!!!!
> 
> Anyway, I plan on going to the gym, then lunch with a neighbor and then into Council Bluffs for a Veteran meeting about what we can do to prevent Veterans from committing suicide. Maybe I'll go to a friendly neighborhood bar there for the Super Bowl before coming home.


Agreed. I am so damn tired of winter already.

But today in Springfield MO, it was 75 F. And really sunny.

We went to our ranch property which we haven't worked since 2015.

The 32 foot RV was a mess and so were the decks and piles of building supplies. 

Wild oats have taken over the lawn and pasture. Rains have wrecked the roads. However, the spring fed creek, which runs through the whole place, was running deep, cold and clear. Where we used to ford it, and where I planned to build a small dam/culvert, had naturally transformed into a 4-5 ft deep, 100 yard long X 20 or so FT wide pond full of bluegill and creek chub.

All the waterfalls were working. It was nice to see that. All five springs were pumping clear cold water.
Except for a lot of dead falls, trees that did not survive the fire, virtually no evidence of the wildfire that occurred some 11 years ago. The place is healing nicely.

We bug bombed the buildings, put out rat and mice poisons, Loaded the JEEP with everything salvageable from the trailer and headed home.

Beautiful day for sure.


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> Agreed. I am so damn tired of winter already.
> 
> But today in Springfield MO, it was 75 F. And really sunny.
> 
> We went to our ranch property which we haven't worked since 2015.
> 
> The 32 foot RV was a mess and so were the decks and piles of building supplies.
> 
> Wild oats have taken over the lawn and pasture. Rains have wrecked the roads. However, the spring fed creek, which runs through the whole place, was running deep, cold and clear. Where we used to ford it, and where I planned to build a small dam/culvert, had naturally transformed into a 4-5 ft deep, 100 yard long X 20 or so FT wide pond full of bluegill and creek chub.
> 
> All the waterfalls were working. It was nice to see that. All five springs were pumping clear cold water.
> Except for a lot of dead falls, trees that did not survive the fire, virtually no evidence of the wildfire that occurred some 11 years ago. The place is healing nicely.
> 
> We bug bombed the buildings, put out rat and mice poisons, Loaded the JEEP with everything salvageable from the trailer and headed home.
> 
> Beautiful day for sure.




It was supposed to be 45 here but it got up to about 60.  The bad news is it's supposed to be around 30 tomorrow.....but you never know for sure.


----------



## pirate_girl

Since it's going to be 54° and sunny this afternoon, I'm going to walk the path up the hill and back again.
Then lightly clean the apartment, then have a nap.
I'm dead from last night.
The back: it does hurt.
2 Advil and another coffee will take care of that.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> The back: it does hurt.
> 2 Advil and another coffee will take care of that.



Yea, I hurt my back on Friday morning … stepping out of the shower!.  Darned thing just locked up.  Been hurting all week-end.  No Advil yet.  Like Franc, I've been treating it with Scotch.  I can't remember if it has helped or not.


----------



## rugerman

Physical therapy this morning, legs are real sore, back is to, on top of my arthritis I hurt from my toes to my nose, but the physical therapy is helping, I can walk much farther now than when I started, still have trouble getting out of  chairs, so more knee bends.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Since it's going to be 54° and sunny this afternoon, I'm going to walk the path up the hill and back again.
> Then lightly clean the apartment, then have a nap.
> I'm dead from last night.
> The back: it does hurt.
> 2 Advil and another coffee will take care of that.




Advil is for "pain."....; and pain alone.

I don't always hurt so bad I need it, 

But, when I do,
I want to see the world through the bottom of a whisky glass.


----------



## pirate_girl

You boys and your scotch.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> You boys and your scotch.



IT got me through last Friday night. The Wife and I had a great week end at the bungalow and the Ranch property. 

Pure single malt.

No Advil involved.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dropped the truck off at the dealership for a recall I've been waiting 13 months for. It apparently takes that long to get in a block heater cord. Went to the gym. I missed all last week. 

Home now feeling sick to my stomach. Gallbladder is acting up. Hope to get answers soon. 

Scouts tonight. We're going to the food bank warehouse for the second week to do work. I may miss it if I keep feeling like this. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## pirate_girl

I hope you get answers soon too, Brian.
Take it easy.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> You boys and your scotch.





FrancSevin said:


> IT got me through last Friday night. The Wife and I had a great week end at the bungalow and the Ranch property.
> 
> Pure single malt.
> 
> No Advil involved.



I’m headed for Walgreens this afternoon.

Which aisle would I find  this miracle elixir you call “scotch”?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I hope you get answers soon too, Brian.
> Take it easy.




Same here Brian. In 1981 my wife was miserable. Took them a while but figured out it was her gall bladder.  Hugh improvement after it was removed!


----------



## rugerman

Physical therapy today, legs are real sore, but my ability to walk is coming back , balance is still somewhat sketchy but it to is getting better, arthritis is bad, always is in cool wet weather. Supposed to get up to around 70 today, lots of sunshine.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can relate. Hope you can regain your strength. One step at a time. 

I just canceled out on scouts. Gallbladder is really acting up. Hot. Cold. Feverish. Sharp pains. Nauseous. Ugh. 



Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## waybomb

FrancSevin said:


> IT got me through last Friday night. The Wife and I had a great week end at the bungalow and the Ranch property.
> 
> Pure single malt.
> 
> No Advil involved.




Watcha drink Franc?


I like the peaty side - Lagavulin, Laphroig, Ardbeg.
But I also go for Jamesons 18 reserve. A friend brings from Ireland often.


----------



## rugerman

Thanks Northern Redneck I intend to try real hard. Gallbladder is pretty routine surgery you might be better off to just get it out, I believe that they do it arthroscopic now a days. Best of luck David


----------



## m1west

just trying to get things back on track after the cabin trip.( I can't figure out why if I take a 3 day vacation I end up 3 weeks behind ) Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

rugerman said:


> Thanks Northern Redneck I intend to try real hard. Gallbladder is pretty routine surgery you might be better off to just get it out, I believe that they do it arthroscopic now a days. Best of luck David



Yup, I've got 3 little scars on my mid-section.
They also take your appendix now as well, at least they do around here.
I think Brian should just get his butt to the hospital and have it out.
No sense messing around!


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Watcha drink Franc?
> 
> 
> I like the peaty side - Lagavulin, Laphroig, Ardbeg.
> But I also go for Jamesons 18 reserve. A friend brings from Ireland often.


 
I'm partial to Glenfiddich 12 yr single malt.  But for medicinal purposes I'll settle for Dinsmore blended.


We have a distillery near St. Joseph MO that makes  a whisky but they cannot call it scotch. Old McCormack. Remarkably smooth and ridiculously cheap. I will confess to using it as well.

I like Pinch for it's smoky flavor.  At $60.00 relatively expensive for a blend.


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> I’m headed for Walgreens this afternoon.
> 
> Which aisle would I find this miracle elixir you call “scotch”?



Actually, they have it at Walgreens. But you won't find it at the pharmacy. The one I use only carries Johnny Walker.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Yup, I've got 3 little scars on my mid-section.
> They also take your appendix now as well, at least they do around here.
> I think Brian should just get his butt to the hospital and have it out.
> No sense messing around!




Agreed.  If it is his Gallbladder, it won't get better by waiting.
In the unlikely chance it isn't, he had best find out what it is.
Canadians always brag on their healthcare system.  Why wait?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks everyone. It's getting dealt with. I have a ct scan booked to confirm that's what it is as the ultrasound didn't give a clear enough picture as well as an upcoming appointment with my surgeon. In the meantime it's painful but not unmanageable yet. If it does get bad then I can get my butt to emerg and get things moving quicker. 

The kids are home from school again today as the teachers are holding another one day strike. They're fighting to maintain the current  classroom sizes and prevent cutbacks to the support services for special needs kids. Our current provincial leader wants to cut education funding by increasing class sizes and reducing the amount of teachers and support staff. He also wants to implement at home online mandatory courses for all students without taking into account that some students require additional support and modifications to their programming. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was supposed to work today, but I did the swap with a co-worker.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still in pain from the gallbladder but not letting it stop me. 

Headed to the city first thing this morning. Stopped at home depot for some lumber for 3 different projects I've got going on. Went to a local scrap yard to pick up a couple of rims for winter tires on my son's car. Went to the gym. Went to the old house to get the last few things left in the laundry room. Went to the chiropractor. All by 1pm. 

Then came home to work in the garage building a half wall around the stairwell upstairs. Got that done. Next on the agenda out there is a quick track adjustment on the snowmobile then I can pull the grand am in and start tearing out the rear struts and front tie rods next week sometime. 

Driving my son to work soon then another appointment this evening with my vein doctor for a follow up after last weeks foam injections in my leg for my varicose veins. I might actually get to sit down for a few minutes this evening. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## m1west

Still playing catch up with work. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting a leaking tire on my wife's expedition repaired. Then an oil change. Our replacement bases for the king size bed are being delivered today. When I get home, I have to do a quick snowblower repair on my aunt's snowblower again. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The usual Friday morning gym/coffee routine. Dropped off a couple of winter tires to be mounted on new rims for my son's car. Feeling sick to my stomach with sharp pain in my right abdomen so I came home and kicked my feet up this afternoon and had me a nap. 

We're surprising the girls this evening. Months ago we bought tickets to see the "Newsboys" in concert in Duluth Minnesota. The girls don't know yet. We're heading down for the 4 hr drive in the morning to see the concert then staying the night before coming back Sunday. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## pirate_girl

I worked from 2pm yesterday straight into 6am this morning.
I am never going to do that again.
Holy cow.


----------



## m1west

The wife and I went to dinner with some friends last night and got home passed my bed time so I slept in today. Just had lunch and now I think I will clean up the mini truck after the trip. Marty


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> The wife and I went to dinner with some friends last night and got home passed my bed time so I slept in today. Just had lunch and now I think I will clean up the mini truck after the trip. Marty



Cleaned up the mini truck and went to see my sick friend Robert.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I hurt my back 'way back on the 1st of February so I haven't done anything worthwhile since.

However, I did have an automatic door operator installed on the gates at the front of the property yesterday and today.  Those gates haven't really been closed in the last 22 years but while we were gone over Christmas we had a couple of visitors.  Luckily, my neighbor was coming down her driveway and saw them going up ours.  She went up there and chased them off.  The little girl has "pluck".  The end result was that I was given instructions "to get that gate fixed so that it closes and like NOW".  Well, it wasn't exactly "Like NOW" but it is done.  I can sit at the house over a hundred yards away and open and close it.  COOL!

For those that are interested it's a US Automatic Patriot 2.


----------



## Doc

Went to youngest grand daughters basketball game.   She's just 7 and the shortest on the team but she player her heart out.  Scored 3 baskets and had 3 or 4 steals and loose ball recoveries.   Such fun to watch the little ones play and get a little better each trip down the court.


----------



## FrancSevin

Taking it easy today.  After yesterday's trip to buy a Yamaha four runner, and then an afternoon shopping with the wife at Lowes, Walmart and Bass Pro, I needed a day off.

My leg muscles still hurt from my seizures ( from chasing a truck) last week.  And constant pain in my lower back keeps movements down. 

So all I did this morning was, clear the debris out of the garage to make some room, remove the oaks stair covers I cut to fit last week,  and setup to start staining, and poly urethane them. 

It's too cold in the garage to stain so I'll wait.

Somewhere in the master bathroom closet, is a junction box behind the drywall where I can install a light fixture. But the Wife painted over my pencil lines so I'm not exactly sure where the damn thing is on the wall.

Monday, the plant is down because product was held up in shipping. I'll spend the day catching upon stainless mods,  Building tables and modifying for packing cartons and box taping lines.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I got (21) 33 foot beams hung in the new addition.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today I pulled out the first Antique Winchester I got in my collection it is a 1894 model manufactured in 1898 these rifles were the first to have chrome steel barrels designed for smokless powder.. it is a semi deluxe take down model in excellent condition for a 122 year old rifle. I haven't shot it in 5-6 years as I bought 2000 Rounds of Privi 30-30 ammo for it and when I shot it after a couple rounds the brass was sticking I cleaned it and shot it again and the same thing so I put it away. A couple of years ago when you could still buy ammo here on line I bought 2000 rounds of Winchester 30-30 on sale. Today I decided to shoot it again and used the Winchester ammo, it cycled flawlessly and I shot up 2 boxes of ammo. I don't know what the difference is but there is a difference. Now I will sell off the privi as I don't have another gun in 30-30 to try it in. Dads little boy even got in the picture. Marty


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> I got (21) 33 foot beams hung in the new addition.




Looks great but,,,; take a break dude that was a lot of work!


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Hi all, today I pulled out the first Antique Winchester I got in my collection it is a 1894 model manufactured in 1898 these rifles were the first to have chrome steel barrels designed for smokless powder.. it is a semi deluxe take down model in excellent condition for a 122 year old rifle. I haven't shot it in 5-6 years as I bought 2000 Rounds of Privi 30-30 ammo for it and when I shot it after a couple rounds the brass was sticking I cleaned it and shot it again and the same thing so I put it away. A couple of years ago when you could still buy ammo here on line I bought 2000 rounds of Winchester 30-30 on sale. Today I decided to shoot it again and used the Winchester ammo, it cycled flawlessly and I shot up 2 boxes of ammo. I don't know what the difference is but there is a difference. Now I will sell off the privi as I don't have another gun in 30-30 to try it in. Dads little boy even got in the picture. Marty


 
I have a more modern version of the same model gun.  1960 MFG date. I love it.  Great action, smooth and flawless.

Do I understand correctly, is this one for sale?


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> I have a more modern version of the same model gun.  1960 MFG date. I love it.  Great action, smooth and flawless.
> 
> Do I understand correctly, is this one for sale?


Not the gun. I have 2000 rounds of PPU 30-30 ammo I will sell cheap though. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing new here.
I'm working all week into next Sunday.
Well, I do get Wednesday off.
We're going through staff shortage right now because of influenza b having a heyday from 1st shift to nights.
Our back unit is on quarantine as well.
Yup, it's rough.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Came back yesterday from a concert in Duluth Minnesota. Worked out in the garage today. Pulled the suspension from the snowmobile so I could replace the adjustment blocks then reinstalled it and took it for a ride. Also figured out the wiring for the lights and handwarmers. It all works now. 

Oh, here's a couple pictures from the concert. Mandisa was also there opening for the newsboys. If you don't know who she is, she was a contestant on American idol who Simon Cowell was a complete ass too. When she walked out on stage, he turned to the other judges and suggested that they would have to get a bigger stage for her. We had VIP tickets which included a question and answer session before the concert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



















Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been busy!
Off today, but have back to back appointments later in the afternoon.
The flu is still doing it's thing around these parts.
It's making everyone frustrated.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm going to look for a part time job.

Seriously, at 59, having been retired for 12 years now, I'm pretty bored.  And bored a bit too much.  Fencing is back down to 2 evenings per week and it will remain like that until October when the high school season restarts.  

I'm too young and too energetic to sit in a big leather recliner and waste my days away.

Anyone have ideas on what I can do for a part time job?


----------



## 300 H and H

Melensdad said:


> I'm going to look for a part time job.
> 
> Seriously, at 59, having been retired for 12 years now, I'm pretty bored.  And bored a bit too much.  Fencing is back down to 2 evenings per week and it will remain like that until October when the high school season restarts.
> 
> I'm too young and too energetic to sit in a big leather recliner and waste my days away.
> 
> Anyone have ideas on what I can do for a part time job?



Find a farmer to help out seasonally. AG is way short generally these days.

I had my shoulder rotator cuff surgery yesterday. Slept in a big leather recliner last night. Glad the new one I bought is a power push button, electric recline. My old one had the lever on the wrong side. Typing sucks with one hand.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Aww Kirk!
I hope you're managing the pain well.


Bob, the way you've been into flipping houses for years,why not get your real estate license?
Unless you already do.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Today the roof sheathing is going on.
Gonna give that new nail gun a workout!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gym this morning. Taking my oldest son to the walk in clinic. He has a bunch of red sores on his neck that need to be looked at. 
Legs have decided that today is a 2 cane day. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm doing nothing today.  I did nothing yesterday and the day before that.  It's been raining for 4 straight days, sometimes just a drizzle, sometimes a downpour and everything in between.  My S-I-L and another friend had their septic systems start to back up because the ground is so saturated.  Mine is just fine maybe because I'm not so full of crap as they are or at least that's what I told my friend.  In return he told be he had one of those camping, 5 gallon porta-potty buckets that needs emptying, he'll be right over.    Who needs friends?  

After 3 or 4 days of this though my back is starting to feel better but the boredom is starting to get to me.  I need to go piddle in the shop.

Melensdad, I know how you feel.  To some extent our lives have paralleled each other.  My solution was to immerse myself in volunteer work.  I designed and built scenes for the local haunted house that was a fundraiser for local organizations.  I also worked in it during the season.  I was the projectionist for our local movie theater that showed movies on Friday and twice on Saturday.  Through Rotary I built access ramps for people with disabilities who couldn't get out of their homes.  At that time we had a very active Rotary Club.  Since I had the equipment, I mowed, trimmed and stuff for our local volunteer pet shelter and especially the local library.  I spent a lot of time working for the library.  At Christmas time I was especially busy working for Caring and Sharing, another local charity that benefits kids and good people down on their luck.  Non of those jobs paid anything and, in fact, most cost me money, but they kept me from sitting around staring at four walls and got me out and involved in the community and I met a lot of interesting people.  There are usually plenty of opportunities to volunteer but I will admit that it's not for everyone.  These days since I am old, bent and broken I spend most of my time piddling around the property and I've started working over at the farm again when needed.  

Bob, don't sit around, don't get bored, get out and get involved.  Lots of organizations can benefit from your skills.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm doing nothing today. I did nothing yesterday and the day before that. It's been raining for 4 straight days, sometimes just a drizzle, sometimes a downpour and everything in between. My S-I-L and another friend had their septic systems start to back up because the ground is so saturated. Mine is just fine maybe because I'm not so full of crap as they are or at least that's what I told my friend. In return he told be he had one of those camping, 5 gallon porta-potty buckets that needs emptying, he'll be right over.  Who needs friends?
> 
> After 3 or 4 days of this though my back is starting to feel better but the boredom is starting to get to me. I need to go piddle in the shop.
> 
> Melensdad, I know how you feel. To some extent our lives have paralleled each other. My solution was to immerse myself in volunteer work. I designed and built scenes for the local haunted house that was a fundraiser for local organizations. I also worked in it during the season. I was the projectionist for our local movie theater that showed movies on Friday and twice on Saturday. Through Rotary I built access ramps for people with disabilities who couldn't get out of their homes. At that time we had a very active Rotary Club. Since I had the equipment, I mowed, trimmed and stuff for our local volunteer pet shelter and especially the local library. I spent a lot of time working for the library. At Christmas time I was especially busy working for Caring and Sharing, another local charity that benefits kids and good people down on their luck. Non of those jobs paid anything and, in fact, most cost me money, but they kept me from sitting around staring at four walls and got me out and involved in the community and I met a lot of interesting people. There are usually plenty of opportunities to volunteer but I will admit that it's not for everyone. These days since I am old, bent and broken I spend most of my time piddling around the property and I've started working over at the farm again when needed.
> 
> Bob, don't sit around, don't get bored, get out and get involved. Lots of organizations can benefit from your skills.


----------



## FrancSevin

I was in a car accident today. Kids headed for High school, cut between to cars on the Interstate and ran sideways into me. Late model Dodge Charger had damage all down the drivers side. 

After making sure the kids were all okay, and reviewing the damage to that once beautiful Charger, I looked at my '95 one ton Dodge truck. At first I couldn't see any damage. A small dent about 6"long and high. And a bent wheel cover. 

The kid admitted fault. Was soooo sorry. I felt so bad for him. I told him it was his lucky day. I just happened to have the replacement for that very fender in my shop because the one he hit was rusted. The wheel cover, which had done most of the injury to his mommy's Dodge, was already damaged. So, for me, there no loss there either. 

Sent him on his way with this advice,,,; "NEXT time, pick on somebody his own size..

As for me, I'm a bit sore but I already had an appointment at my Chiropractor.  He took the kinks out this morning.


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> ...
> 
> Bob, don't sit around, don't get bored, get out and get involved.  Lots of organizations can benefit from your skills.



All of my coaching and work at the fencing club is volunteer work.  It costs me a bundle too.  I pay my own way to all these tournaments I take the kids to and sometimes I pay their way too.  

I applied for a job at the DMV to be a driver skills tester.  It’s a part time job.  Not sure if they will even give me an interview but it could provide for some entertaining stories if I get the job... or anything similar!


----------



## m1west

Hi all, went to the field this morning and helped cut and pull some roof sheeting from an overhead cover that is attached to a manufacturing plant so it can be framed and raised 3' in that area for clearance for a machine that will be installed there. Then went to another location for a job walk then came home for lunch. Marty


----------



## waybomb

Melensdad said:


> I'm going to look for a part time job.
> 
> Seriously, at 59, having been retired for 12 years now, I'm pretty bored.  And bored a bit too much.  Fencing is back down to 2 evenings per week and it will remain like that until October when the high school season restarts.
> 
> I'm too young and too energetic to sit in a big leather recliner and waste my days away.
> 
> Anyone have ideas on what I can do for a part time job?




I have a few vehicles that could use detailing....


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> I was in a car accident today. Kids headed for High school, cut between to cars on the Interstate and ran sideways into me. Late model Dodge Charger had damage all down the drivers side.
> 
> After making sure the kids were all okay, and reviewing the damage to that once beautiful Charger, I looked at my '95 one ton Dodge truck. At first I couldn't see any damage. A small dent about 6"long and high. And a bent wheel cover.
> 
> The kid admitted fault. Was soooo sorry. I felt so bad for him. I told him it was his lucky day. I just happened to have the replacement for that very fender in my shop because the one he hit was rusted. The wheel cover, which had done most of the injury to his mommy's Dodge, was already damaged. So, for me, there no loss there either.
> 
> Sent him on his way with this advice,,,; "NEXT time, pick on somebody his own size..
> 
> As for me, I'm a bit sore but I already had an appointment at my Chiropractor.  He took the kinks out this morning.


Dude. (I don't dude much) But that was awfully righteous of you.
I hope he realizes that massive ass sling you saved him from, and just doesn't walk away thinking he's something else and the world owed it to him scott free.



Melensdad said:


> I applied for a job at the DMV to be a driver skills tester.


If you're not a drinking man, now is probably a good time to start.



m1west said:


> Hi all, went to the field this morning and helped cut and pull some roof sheeting from an overhead cover that is attached to a manufacturing plant so it can be framed and raised 3' in that area for clearance for a machine that will be installed there.



I wasn't aware of it, but maybe today was national roofing day!!!

8am this morning vs 4 pm this afternoon.
I is bushed
I am not a home builder, I just learned from working with people over the years and applying common sense.
I don't mean to brag (yes I do) two of us did the whole roof sheathing today, and all that was leftover was one half sheet of plywood.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Looks great Joe!

How many nails did it take?


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Looks great Joe!
> 
> How many nails did it take?



I'll know tomorrow.

Things appeared to be going wonky after a little bit, and I decided to get it all laid out and just tacked until I knew the true outcome.
It ended up coming out as well as could be expected using this EF block stuff.
I'll go back up tomorrow and finish the nailing.
I bought two boxes (can't remember the quantity) but I think I'm around halfway through the first one.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Dude. (I don't dude much) But that was awfully righteous of you.
> I hope he realizes that massive ass sling you saved him from, and just doesn't walk away thinking he's something else and the world owed it to him scott free.
> 
> 
> If you're not a drinking man, now is probably a good time to start.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of it, but maybe today was national roofing day!!!
> 
> 8am this morning vs 4 pm this afternoon.
> I is bushed
> I am not a home builder, I just learned from working with people over the years and applying common sense.
> I don't mean to brag (yes I do) two of us did the whole roof sheathing today, and all that was leftover was one half sheet of plywood.



At the end of the day when you can see what you accomplished feels good even if your ass doesn't . Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Ha!
We only got about 2 inches of snow out of this much talked about system.
I'm ready for Spring.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yesterday was Wings Wednesday at Cowburners for lunch with my wife.  She hates chicken but loves their pulled pork and coleslaw sandwich.  

My wife had been baking since 05:00 for a bake sale for her beloved library.  She took time off for lunch but she needed to get home for more of the same in the afternoon.  She did give me a grocery list and tell me to get going, which I did.  Since I was in town I decided to do some shopping for me and headed to Tractor Supply.  I got a couple of things that I needed and a few things that I didn't.  One of the things that I needed was a 50# bag of dog food.  I didn't have a problem with it at the store but when I got home I picked it out of the back of the SUV and threw it up on my shoulder and tweeked my freekin' back again.  Now I'm back to where I was a week ago.  GETTING OLD SUCKS!

My wife didn't say a thing about it.  She just gave me "the look".  I was proud of her until she sent me a meme saying, *"The main cause of injury in old men … is thinking that they are still young men".*  I hope that her soufflé sinks.


----------



## FrancSevin

I doing????
Freezing my @ss off.
the Temp is now 15* F and going down.
It's going to 0*F tonight.

In my 12,000 SQ Foot building I have three furnace systems and two hanger heaters.
All but one (the one for the office) went out yesterday and today.

I design the system with the redundancy of heating the building with any two of the five units. What are the odds?

Under normal conditions we would recycle process heat but we have no current orders tomorrow. So the production lines won't be running. I don't worry about the weekend as it is supposed to get in the forty's.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Worked out in the garage all day again with my 16 year old son working on his car.  He didn't have school as his teachers are holding a one day strike again. I showed him how to change the front tie rod ends and rear struts. Next up is a patch job on a rust hole on the rear fender and some surface rust repair. We also installed the winter tires on it. It'll be ready for a safety early next week. 

It's C.C.C.COLD today. A balmy -33 celcius this morning with a -45 windchill. 

I have to go to the city this evening for a ct scan on my abdomen then an appointment with my surgeon next week. I know it's just a gallbladder surgery and most people are in and out the same day but with my luck, they probably won't be able to do it laparoscopically and will have to go old school with a big incision. This is because my whole abdomen is full of scar tissue and 2 layers of mesh from previous hernia repairs. We shall see what happens. 

Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> Dude. (I don't dude much) But that was awfully righteous of you.
> I hope he realizes that massive ass sling you saved him from, and just doesn't walk away thinking he's something else and the world owed it to him scott free.
> 
> 
> .




In Missouri, if you are driving under the age of 18 and have an accident, most times this means you will lose your starter license. He was under 18.
That said, after over-hearing his mother's scolding on the phone, he has more to worry about than his license or a crabby old man in a 25 year old pickup.  From her wrath, I couldn't save his @ss


----------



## pirate_girl

It's very cold here too, but it's not going to last.
The flu seems to be under control at work in that we are no longer under quarantine for the unit in back.
One lady in the front part of the facility was diagnosed via nasal swab, her doc told us to get her going on tamiflu.
It's been crazy.
So I'm on the schedule up until Monday, my next day off.
Got my taxes done this morning using turbotax.
Yay!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still cold but supposed to warm up this afternoon. Gym this morning. My wife is home sick today. We have an 11 year old boy coming to stay with us this weekend for a respite. 



Don't ask google why cornflakes were invented.


----------



## m1west

Happy VD to everyone 2020. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

m1west said:


> Happy VD to everyone 2020. Marty


You want everyone to get VD?  Lmao 

I was at the church this morning for men's breakfast followed by a relaxing day at home. Back to the church this afternoon to play music at the 5PM service. Then stopping by a friend from camps house for a bit.


----------



## m1west

made a dump run this morning the worked in the shop putting a second coat of paint on a platform for a customer. Ate lunch now resting. I think I will do a little shooting today. Marty


----------



## m1west

Did a little shooting yesterday afternoon. I got this one a few months ago 1886 Winchester manufactured in 1891 chambered in 45-70. Someone put a new barrel on it and you can shoot smokeless in it but I shot some Blackpowder cartridges I already had loaded up. It grouped well but was shooting about 6" high. Most likely sighted for 100 yards and I was shooting 50 yards. Fun way to spend the afternoon. Marty


----------



## Bamby

At one time I thought I wanted a 45/70 lever action but just never pulled the trigger on one. Then I ran into a like new used older Marlin in .44 I just couldn't walk away from. It's proven out to be a winner and shoots real well. And when one goes out on a walkabout it's a lot easier to carry some spare ammo if one wants to.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Bamby said:


> At one time I thought I wanted a 45/70 lever action but just never pulled the trigger on one. Then I ran into a like new used older Marlin in .44 I just couldn't walk away from. It's proven out to be a winner and shoots real well. And when one goes out on a walkabout it's a lot easier to carry some spare ammo if one wants to.



I think I have a Winchester model 94 in .44mag
The thing I like about it is I don't need to make separate rounds for it and my pistol.
oh wait.
I lost those in the great boating accident too.


----------



## rugerman

I have Marlins in 45/70, 44 mag, and 38/357.  All are great guns, but as far as a carry around in the woods while exploring the 38/357 excels, it is lighter, less recoil (especially with 38 ammo ) and I have several 357 pistols to match with it. I have killed several deer with it, even my wife likes to shoot it.


----------



## m1west

Bamby said:


> At one time I thought I wanted a 45/70 lever action but just never pulled the trigger on one. Then I ran into a like new used older Marlin in .44 I just couldn't walk away from. It's proven out to be a winner and shoots real well. And when one goes out on a walkabout it's a lot easier to carry some spare ammo if one wants to.



I have a 1894 made in 1898 in 30-30 much liter rifle to carry around and shoots well but on the mountain with some 350# black bears I carry an 1886 in 45-70. The 30-30 will do the job but smokey might just live long enough if shot at close range to do me in unless shot placement is perfect. with the 45-70 if you hit it its good enough to give you a follow up shot if needed as that 405 grain hard cast bullet is going to knock him down even with a gut shot, he might get back up but he won't be feeling good. I carry bear spray and would do most anything to avoid shooting one but me or mine won't be getting mauled on the mountain. I also carry a replica Remington 1858 percussion revolver .452 bore with a 220grain conical as a back up. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

I slept in until 10am this morning because I stayed up late having an in-depth discussion with my son Jeff.
He's converting to Judaism and also taking a trip to New York next week on a photography journey.
I'll share the pictures he takes.
My boy is doing a lot of soul searching since he's been through a series of relationships.
At the age of 41 I sure do hope he finds what he's looking for.


----------



## Bamby

m1west said:


> I have a 1894 made in 1898 in 30-30 much liter rifle to carry around and shoots well but on the mountain with some 350# black bears I carry an 1886 in 45-70. The 30-30 will do the job but smokey might just live long enough if shot at close range to do me in unless shot placement is perfect. with the 45-70 if you hit it its good enough to give you a follow up shot if needed as that 405 grain hard cast bullet is going to knock him down even with a gut shot, he might get back up but he won't be feeling good. I carry bear spray and would do most anything to avoid shooting one but me or mine won't be getting mauled on the mountain. I also carry a replica Remington 1858 percussion revolver .452 bore with a 220grain conical as a back up. Marty



Actually in a rifle the .44 mag gives up very little to anything out to 100 yrds or so. I reload mine and have a 265 gr bullet designed for .444 mag worked out where it shoots tiny clover leaf groups out at 50 yards where I shoot it most of the time. They will zip right through a deer in at least the ones I've taken and I'd have no fear with a bear at any reasonable self defense range. I feel the bullets sturdy enough to break one down. I also use this bullet in my 50 cal muzzle-loader and they performed real well on deer with it as well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not feeling the greatest this morning so I skipped church. Dragged my sore a$$ outside to plow the driveway since we got a bit of blowing snow yesterday. 

Only thing on the agenda this afternoon is kicking my feet up and watching the Daytona 500.


----------



## m1west

Bamby said:


> Actually in a rifle the .44 mag gives up very little to anything out to 100 yrds or so. I reload mine and have a 265 gr bullet designed for .444 mag worked out where it shoots tiny clover leaf groups out at 50 yards where I shoot it most of the time. They will zip right through a deer in at least the ones I've taken and I'd have no fear with a bear at any reasonable self defense range. I feel the bullets sturdy enough to break one down. I also use this bullet in my 50 cal muzzle-loader and they performed real well on deer with it as well.



If you comfortable with it and shoot it well stay with it. I am comfortable with the bigger bore and shoot the 1886  Winchester platform a lot. Ive been practicing being surprised at short distance and reacting quickly. The biggest bullet in the world won't do you much good if you can't hit anything with it especially up close and personal. There are some places on the mountain I have to go into with a lot of bear sign that is very spooky with very dense brush like where I have to maintain my spring box. Lots of water and Berries. Is you ML traditional or one of the new style that shoot sabots? I shoot traditional ML in both percussion and flint.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I slept in until 10am this morning because I stayed up late having an in-depth discussion with my son Jeff.
> He's converting to Judaism and also taking a trip to New York next week on a photography journey.
> I'll share the pictures he takes.
> My boy is doing a lot of soul searching since he's been through a series of relationships.
> At the age of 41 I sure do hope he finds what he's looking for.



Funny how the kids never quite leave the nest. He's lucky to have, not just a good mom, but a caring one with good advice.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

rugerman said:


> I have Marlins in 45/70, 44 mag, and 38/357.  All are great guns, but as far as a carry around in the woods while exploring the 38/357 excels, it is lighter, less recoil (especially with 38 ammo ) and I have several 357 pistols to match with it. I have killed several deer with it, even my wife likes to shoot it.



I’m with David. I have the same three Marlins.  The 357 is my favorite. I also have two 336’s a 30-30 and 35 Remington and a 39A 22.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> At the age of 41 I sure do hope he finds what he's looking for.



I hope he finds it soon. 

Jim


----------



## m1west

I caught the shooting bug this weekend, today I pulled out an AR15 that I built 5-6 years ago. I haven't shot a modern rifle for a while so today I burned up a couple boxes of ammo. This one is built in 762X39 with a stainless bull barrel if I remember right is 1 0n 10 rifling, I put aperture sights on it as that is what I shoot best with old eyes. @ 50 yards it shot 1.5-2 M.O.A. with the el cheap Wolf ammo. Also I built it Communist compliant with a non featured stock ( no pistol grip) so it wouldn't be considered an assault rifle and have to be registered as such. Earlier today I ripped out some old bushes and shrubs around the house that were 15 years old and ugly and will start over. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Funny how the kids never quite leave the nest. He's lucky to have, not just a good mom, but a caring one with good advice.


I'm always there for my sons, Francis.
Always. 

Well! Thank God I finally have a day off!
Things were beginning to get very, very stressful at work.
Not just for me, but for everyone.
Between the flu that hit us hard, short staffing and vacationing going on as well, I came home a few nights and just collapsed in tears.
Hopefully we've moved beyond that now.
No big plans today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Its family day up here so all the kids have the day off. Again. And the teachers are having another strike day Friday so they only go 3 days this week. Nothing on the agenda today other than driving my oldest in to the city so he can plan a winter camp with a couple of the venturers (venturers are older scouts aged 15-18)  We encourage them to plan things out on their own for upcoming camps. We have a winter camp at the log cabin in 2 weeks. 

Oh, and my only other task today is to hopefully take a dump. Lol. With this gallbladder issue, it quite often plugs me up for days. When that happens, I can't eat. So I've been losing weight rather quickly.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Oh, and my only other task today is to hopefully take a dump. Lol. With this gallbladder issue, it quite often plugs me up for days. When that happens, I can't eat. So I've been losing weight rather quickly.


That's because you're not producing enough bile because of the gall stones.
Better be careful with that.
Hard chalky stools are a sign that something needs to be done.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I'm going to completely paint myself with a 100% silicone roof coating.

I won't do it on purpose though, I'll just end up that way!


----------



## Bamby

NorthernRedneck said:


> Its family day up here so all the kids have the day off. Again. And the teachers are having another strike day Friday so they only go 3 days this week. Nothing on the agenda today other than driving my oldest in to the city so he can plan a winter camp with a couple of the venturers (venturers are older scouts aged 15-18)  We encourage them to plan things out on their own for upcoming camps. We have a winter camp at the log cabin in 2 weeks.
> 
> Oh, and my only other task today is to hopefully take a dump. Lol. With this gallbladder issue, it quite often plugs me up for days. When that happens, I can't eat. So I've been losing weight rather quickly.



I'm far away from being a doctor but there was a time a lot of people did fine using old traditional medicine. Here is one that has worked for me and others in the past:



> Prunes and prune juice: A natural remedy for constipation
> 
> Eating prunes, or dried plums, can alleviate constipation. According to a study in Critical Reviews in Food Science and Nutrition, dried plums and their derivatives, such as prune juice, can prevent constipation and may prevent colon cancer. The nutrients found in prunes may also help control obesity, diabetes, and cardiovascular diseases.
> 
> Research also shows that using prunes and prune juice can be more effective than other constipation-relieving methods. One study in Alimentary Pharmacology and Therapeutics states that prunes work even better than medications containing psyllium. Another study says that prunes should be used as a first-line therapy for constipation.
> 
> A super fruit
> 
> Dried plums are considered to be very good for your overall health. Prune juice is filtered, so it doesn’t have the high fiber content of dried prunes. Still, both are laxatives because of their high sorbitol content. Dried plums also contain:
> 
> iron, which helps prevent anemia
> potassium, which aids in healthy blood pressure
> sugars combined with soluble fiber, which provides sustained energy
> phenolic compounds, which help prevent chronic diseases
> boron, which can help prevent osteoporosis
> 
> Recommended serving sizes
> 
> Prune juice is an effective remedy for constipation in both children and adults. When giving prune juice to an infant, the Mayo Clinic recommends trying 2 to 4 ounces at a time and adjusting the amount as needed. For adults, drink 4 to 8 ounces of prune juice each morning to stimulate a bowel movement.  Copy & Pasted from Here


----------



## pirate_girl

I got 3 loads of laundry done.
Oh how I loathe going to the laundrymat!
The only apartments here with washer and dryer hookup are the 2 bedrooms and the studios.
So guess I'm gonna have to get used to it.
 
Anywho, the apartment is spic and span as well. Yippee!
I'm done for the day except for making dinner later.
<plop!>


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I got 3 loads of laundry done.
> Oh how I loathe going to the laundrymat!
> The only apartments here with washer and dryer hookup are the 2 bedrooms and the studios.
> So guess I'm gonna have to get used to it.
> 
> Anywho, the apartment is spic and span as well. Yippee!
> I'm done for the day except for making dinner later.
> <plop!>


My son once had and over/under washer dryer, that hooked up to the kitchen sink.  110 volt and a discharge out the window plate kit.

You might look into that.  Best Buy has a couple of nice units, one from GE and one from Bosch., but pricey.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> My son once had and over/under washer dryer, that hooked up to the kitchen sink.  110 volt and a discharge out the window plate kit.
> 
> You might look into that.  Best Buy has a couple of nice units, one from GE and one from Bosch., but pricey.


This may be an option.
There is a video at the link.
I could use it in my tub/shower then store it away in the hallway closet.


https://www.amazon.com/SUPER-DEAL-G...1f2-56c3-4e84-8e94-8969dc940b82_1581974714630


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> This may be an option.
> There is a video at the link.
> I could use it in my tub/shower then store it away in the hallway closet.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SUPER-DEAL-G...1f2-56c3-4e84-8e94-8969dc940b82_1581974714630


It might work for you, But, it doesn't dry your clothes.

Try This at Home  Depot.  Easy on the budget too.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Magic-C...0c&gclid=CKuFws_e2ecCFSyqxQIdA-kJfg&gclsrc=ds


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> It might work for you, But, it doesn't dry your clothes.
> 
> Try This at Home  Depot.  Easy on the budget too.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Magic-C...0c&gclid=CKuFws_e2ecCFSyqxQIdA-kJfg&gclsrc=ds


Thanks!
I'm looking at several now.
I wouldn't mind going to Spin City if it weren't for some creepers coming there.
Most times it's young mothers with their children.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I worked a shutdown today 12 hr. of conveyor repair. Just got home. Marty


----------



## m1west

Just got back from the field now I think I will take a trip to Costco


----------



## FrancSevin

This morning every furnace in the building was out.   Service tech was called last week.


So I'm futzing around trying to get at least one going.  
Flame sensor is most likely the issue.

Office is back up,,,so far...?

One in the warehouse lights for awhile, It hits targeted  temperature, shuts down and won't start again unless I turn it off and back on.


It would not be so bad but that we painted yesterday and the cold will not let the paint cure


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> Just got back from the field now I think I will take a trip to Costco



You get your conveyor parts at Costco?


----------



## m1west

jim slagle said:


> You get your conveyor parts at Costco?



LOL no I wanted to overstock the pantry with bulk items and its a lot of heavy stuff like 50# bags of rice and thought I would save  the wifes back for more important things. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gym this morning. Then chiropractor. Home to work on my son's car again. Now back to the city for another round of injections on my legs.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I'm still coated in silicone roof paint.
Had to cut my hair, and trim my beard to get the stuff out.
I'm coated from my hands to my elbows still, and this stuff doesn't come off unless you use gasoline while it's still wet.

I think I have about 12 more gallons to apply tomorrow before I'm done.

This stuff would make an awesome underarm antiperspirant, as long as you shave first!


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's been raining all freekin' day again!

Had to take my Gypsy to the vet this morning for her annual shots and stuff.  She's amazing.  Get her on a leash away from the house and she is an absolute angel.  She's so well behaved and obedient.  Now, at home and in the RV she can become the avenging angel of death.  She is so territorial and protective that she worries me.  She wants to protect me of all things, not so much my wife but ME.  Me who never goes anywhere without a firearm on me and others within easy reach.  No telling how a dog's mind works.  

Had lunch at Cowburners, it's Wings Wednesday.  I haven't missed it in months.  I don't even have to order, just walk through the door.  They also have good beer.

The rest of the day I just sat around and watched the rain come down.  My back is to the point that I can actually do some work if I'm careful but with weather like this there is no point.  Still, every day of rest lets my back get better.  Sometime soon I'm going to have to do something.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm off today.
Yesterday was something else!
Without going into too much detail, I'll just say I was never so happy to do a discharge in all my life. 
We had a perfectly horrible man with us for about a month on rehab.
Rude, nasty,demanding and thought he was staying at The Ritz hotel.
To ensure that he never returns, it was a bit tricky but it helps when your administrator is actually from corporate lol


----------



## m1west

Paper work day estimates and invoices.


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> Paper work day estimates and invoices.



Have fun!


----------



## 300 H and H

Laid up in a sling on my right arm for another 5 weeks.
Rotator cuffs take time. Eating  way to much to lol...

I can still do some things in the kitchen. My down fall..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Bamby

m1west said:


> Paper work day estimates and invoices.



Question I've often contemplated where does one recover the cost on estimates. I know they can be very time consuming to make up and also very expensive if one wins the contract but had failed include any line items in the bid. My neighbor would like to have a whole kitchen remodel done and nobody wants to even show up to make a bid. I suggested it might be to many tire-kickers without the funding wasting their time to the point they don't want to be bothered with free estimates. At least I could see me feeling that way if I were in the business.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Carwash and an oil change on the truck this morning then physio. Lunch with my lovely wife. Then home to do more body work on my son's car. 

Here's the patch job I did on the car. Living in salt for 21 years, this was the only major rust. It was rust coated in the past. The rest was surface rust in a couple spots which I ground down and painted already. I smoothed out the edges of the hole and cut a piece of sheet metal and welded it in. Now working on body filler to smooth it out. My first attempt at this so it won't be perfect but good enough for a $750 car with low mileage for the year.


----------



## FrancSevin

Setting up for my trip to CT to get my old Ford 8N bucket loader tractor. It's been sitting on my sons front yard for three years now. I doubt it will start so I'll have to winch it up the ramps.

Weather net says it will be in the fifties when I get there. Leaving Saturday AM and be gone for most likely a whole week.

My son needs a bathroom overhaul and the building materials for a new deck removed so he can sell his house. I will be glad to see it gone. The mortgage and property tax bill is killing me.

Anyone want a nice three bedroom/three bath, two and onehalf car garage on 2 acres in Danielson CT? Mother-in-law suite on lower level with a walkout to a waterfall and creek,,,; included for free.


----------



## m1west

Bamby said:


> Question I've often contemplated where does one recover the cost on estimates. I know they can be very time consuming to make up and also very expensive if one wins the contract but had failed include any line items in the bid. My neighbor would like to have a whole kitchen remodel done and nobody wants to even show up to make a bid. I suggested it might be to many tire-kickers without the funding wasting their time to the point they don't want to be bothered with free estimates. At least I could see me feeling that way if I were in the business.



Hi Bamby, the way I do it is my hours looking at a job and pricing it out are added in the total price of the quote. If I get the job I get paid if not its overhead.  Marty


----------



## Bamby

m1west said:


> Hi Bamby, the way I do it is my hours looking at a job and pricing it out are added in the total price of the quote. If I get the job I get paid if not its overhead.  Marty



A person sure might have a belly full of overhead to digest at times. As a added plus a good estimator is likely also on the higher end of the payroll. Hate so say this but there actually should be a fee should the client proceed to want a estimate made. I mean what other trade or service can a person waste so much of someones else's time and not cost them a damn cent....


----------



## m1west

Bamby said:


> A person sure might have a belly full of overhead to digest at times. As a added plus a good estimator is likely also on the higher end of the payroll. Hate so say this but there actually should be a fee should the client proceed to want a estimate made. I mean what other trade or service can a person waste so much of someones else's time and not cost them a damn cent....



This is all true but its the nature of the beast. For me I deal with the same customers year over year so if they are just looking for a budget price for a project they are not serious about I don't spend much time on it and bid it high. If its something I know they are going to do I spend a little more time on it. Most small day or two jobs are done on a cost plus basis. Then after the job is done I invoice and wait 90 days to get paid. At times the customers have more of my money than I do. Marty


----------



## m1west

After the work stuff I went and casted up 80 45 cal. 405 grain hard cast bullets for the 45-70, pretty much a whole pot in my lee melter. I really like this round. For comparison is a 45 cal. long colt with 30 grains of 3f and a 200 grain conical. Tomorrow I will start loading them up. Marty.


----------



## pirate_girl

TGIF!
working today, but I've got the whole weekend off.
I'm not going to know how to act.
Superman, Kasey and I are going to get together on Sunday. Dinner in Holy Toledo at an Irish pub, then a museum stop.

He wants to do this before he leaves for the trip to New York.
I'm so concerned about him going alone, but when I express that he says "motherrrrr"..
And gives me the look lol


----------



## Melensdad

Heading down to Indianapolis to see an eye specialist with Melen.  She has a scratched cornea.  The IU Medical School referred us to Indianapolis.  Then dinner this evening and spending the night in Bloomington at IU.  Home tomorrow early.  We have a birthday dinner with a close friend tomorrow night.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


> A person sure might have a belly full of overhead to digest at times. As a added plus a good estimator is likely also on the higher end of the payroll. Hate so say this but there actually should be a fee should the client proceed to want a estimate made. I mean what other trade or service can a person waste so much of someones else's time and not cost them a damn cent....




As a contract packager, who's customer base is Fortune 500 companies and little independent printers,,,; I can relate.

Last year we were deeply involved in a Biodegradable film and paper product for a large international corporation.  After spending three months and thousands of dollars, we finally met a representative in person.

Long story short, the relationship ended when I realized that they had a multimillion dollar budgeted R&D that was using our research, for free, to advance their program.  Likely, they would have abandoned us once we engineered a solution.

Lesson learned, smart people do not get rich as easily as clever ones.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> As a contract packager, who's customer base is Fortune 500 companies and little independent printers,,,; I can relate.
> 
> Last year we were deeply involved in a Biodegradable film and paper product for a large international corporation.  After spending three months and thousands of dollars, we finally met a representative in person.
> 
> Long story short, the relationship ended when I realized that they had a multimillion dollar budgeted R&D that was using our research, for free, to advance their program.  Likely, they would have abandoned us once we engineered a solution.
> 
> Lesson learned, smart people do not get rich as easily as clever ones.



I have had a couple similar situations in the passed. One particular manager at one particular facility developed the habit of asking for a quote to modify some conveying not performing properly, after a couple times in a row giving them the answer to their problem and not getting the job then later learn they fixed it themselves using my engineering changed our relationship where now I ask for a drawing from them to quote to without offering any suggestions.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today after the work stuff I unloaded the Suzuki as tomorrow I am going to pick up the mini van.


----------



## pirate_girl

Aaaand I'm off!
Starting the 2nd week of March I'm going to 3 12 hr shifts per week.
So I won't be there every day, but will still be getting my hours in.
The only killer is going to be my weekends on.
I'll manage.


----------



## Bamby

pirate_girl said:


> I got 3 loads of laundry done.
> Oh how I loathe going to the laundrymat!
> The only apartments here with washer and dryer hookup are the 2 bedrooms and the studios.
> So guess I'm gonna have to get used to it.
> 
> Anywho, the apartment is spic and span as well. Yippee!
> I'm done for the day except for making dinner later.
> <plop!>



Well how about a useful piece of a old time country classic....





Lehman's


----------



## EastTexFrank

Early voting today so from noon until 5 pm I'll be standing on a corner waving a sign saying, "Re-elect our Sheriff".  I don't usually get too involved in elections these days, except for making donations, but for some reason our local elections have turned really nasty this year.  I mean they are Washington Democrat nasty!  There are all kinds of innuendo, smear tactics, half truths and downright lies flying around the local newspaper and especially on social media.

I have two friends running for re-election and I don't believe that those kind of tactics belong in our county.  I don't fully know what triggered it, I have my theories, but I think that I have a duty to try and ensure that it is not successful.  I just felt that I need to get off my fat, lazy ass and try to do something about it.


----------



## Bamby

I really do wish someone was wise enough to explain it myself. They hate Trump because he has money. But the top Democratic hopefuls are very well healed themselves and they don't seem to have a problem with them. One of them Bloomberg even went as far as stating that every American working outside of the financial industry is more or less brain dead and easily disposable in the rolls they perform. I've not really seen even much of a reaction about that. 

In my mind that kind of reference for his fellow man is revolting and totally unacceptable and scary. In reality he may be the most dangerous one in the running. I really hope he can't get the traction to make it to the top..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScfUfsUlGro[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Bamby said:


> Well how about a useful piece of a old time country classic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lehman's


Lol
No way, Jose'!

Well crap, I was slicing onions for cucumber salad and sliced my index finger in the process.
3 Band aids after an application of pressure.
You know how hard it is to wash dishes with one finger stuck up in the air?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Skipping church this morning. I was there 3 hrs yesterday between setting up playing the music and taking down. That's good enough. Plus I've taken a disliking to the Sunday morning loooong drawn out service with the same boring organ hymns being played and the old bitties yodeling all trying to outdo each other. And having to sit in those hard wooden pews for an hour and 20 minutes then barely being able to move. Afterwards everyone heads downstairs for coffee hour and it's a constant barrage of "how do you feel today?" "You must be sore with this change in weather?".  I would rather just go Saturday. Do a quick 35 minute service with contemporary music that actually means something to me and after the service pack up and head home and avoid the people.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> You know how hard it is to wash dishes with one finger stuck up in the air?



No, I don't know how difficult it is to wash dishes with one finger stuck up in the air but, after waving a placard for 5 hours on the street corner yesterday, I know how easy it is to drive with one finger stuck up in the air.  It's not difficult at all.   :th_lmao:

No really, it wasn't too bad.  I only got flipped off once.  Being Texas, if you wave at people they wave back … using ALL five fingers.  I'm doing it again next week and again on Super Tuesday.


----------



## pirate_girl

I didn't go to mass either, but I did have breakfast with the kids in Defiance.
The Toledo trip isn't doable today, but at least we had time together.

Here Frank, my finger is better today.
The skin flap has fused together.
Still hurts like a you-know-what lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You gots a booboo on your finger?  Me too!  Lmao. And I rather enjoy showing people.


----------



## pirate_girl

Givin' the finger now, are we?

Here you go, the American pirate bird.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, yesterday I went and picked up the mini mini van then went down to see my buddy Robert the one with stage 4 asopogus cancer. He has a last wish of getting a project he has been working on for several years completed. Its a 1978 Ford Bronco he did a frame off with all of the good stuff also converting it to a 6.9 diesel with a big turbo. When I got there he was talking about putting the motor in so me and some neighbors helped make that happen. He has most everything for it but it still a big project. Today I got up and cleaned up the mini mini van. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My son and I had to change the front tire on the expedition at 930 last night as we discovered a flat when we got home with the truck from picking him up at work. That's the third flat she's had in 4 weeks. On 3 different tires. Just the luck of the draw. I haven't had a flat in years. Shhhhh. Just my luck that I'll get one. 

After getting the tire repaired, I have to finish painting the patch job on my son's car then bring it for an alignment and safety inspection. 

Busy week this week. Scouts tonight. Shrove Tuesday tomorrow where I'm working at the church making pancakes with our mens group. Wednesday is the annual pizza night at the kids grandparents church. I  also find out Wednesday if I need surgery and how extensive it is because they may not be able to do it laparoscopically. Meanwhile, I'm all plugged up and my guts are in knots. Been like that over a week.


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today.
The end.


----------



## Melensdad

Today?  Taking pictures of some of my rifles and digging into values of those guns.  I'm looking to sell off some of my rifles.  Possibly some CZ 75 pistols too?  No plans to thin out the herd of my Detonics collection.  

I've got guns that are NIB sitting in the safes.  At this point in my life, if I'm not using them I don't think I need to hang onto them anymore.  I've got a few that can go.  Probably hang onto all my AR15 pattern guns, I have those in various calibers and configurations suitable for hunting and target shooting.

I'm in a gun group in Indiana, my state allows face to face sales to fellow Indiana residents, so I'm going to be _limiting my sales to fellow Hoosiers_ so I don't have to deal with shipping through FFLs and incurring the shipping and transfer fees.


----------



## Melensdad

Melensdad said:


> Today?  Taking pictures of some of my rifles and digging into values of those guns.  I'm looking to sell off some of my rifles. ...


Well a little Ruger Ranch Rifle that has been collecting dust for the past 10+ years has just been sold to a guy who lives in town.  

If I get lonely he will even let me come visit it.  But since I had to dig to the back of a safe to even find it I doubt that I will be missing it too much.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the tire fixed and back on the expedition. Feel like $hit. I've only been able to eat about once a day if that for the past week. Seeing my surgeon Wednesday. Can't come soon enough.


----------



## Melensdad

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Melensdad

Tonight is the sports banquet for the high school fencing team where I was coaching.

_I expect to be carried in on the shoulders of the students, laid on a chaise lounge and fed grapes for turning their saber squad into the medal winning squad of the team and bringing home 50+% of all the individual and team awards . . . _​
Oh wait, I actually expect to pay $10 at the door for all the crappy pizza that I can eat (_I am lactose intolerant so that is not a lot_), listen to some boring talks, deal with parents and then drive home in a _(predicated_) snow storm that should be starting to get heavy about the time I arrive there and should make the roads pretty ugly by the time I leave.

Actually it should be OK.  I'm not a big fan of going to these things.  I skipped most of the Marian Catholic awards nights.  This is the first time for the HF award night, but I actually have some expensive scoring equipment that I'll be selling to another coach from another school, he is also coming tonight.  _Our club is upgrading to fancier/more functional scoring equipment so we are selling off our older/basic equipment. _ So he and I will meet and do our transaction, and eat crappy pizza together.  I do know some of the parents, and the parents I know are all very nice people.  So it should be a tolerable night, but I wouldn't expect to leave there and say "I had fun" at the event.  It is just not the type of event that I enjoy.


Oh, and it looks like rifle #2 has just sold to another guy in my shooting group.  Actual transaction will take place this weekend, but we agreed on the sale.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, I'm dreading this predicted snow storm too.
One weather channel says up to 5 inches, Toledo is saying possibly 8.
Oh well.
I've got my new work schedule.
Yes! I think I'll be happier.

In other news, our forum member Ironman was on vacation in Florida and became short of breath.
They found a huge blood clot in his lungs, so he's all tubed up getting it taken care of at a hospital in WI.
I told him he's one lucky man.

That's about it.


----------



## Melensdad

We are hearing between 3" and 12" depending upon which talking weather head is spreading lies on the boobtube.


----------



## FrancSevin

Last week I suffered several injuries in a fall and later an auto accident.

Bruised my thorax and most of my right side.  Whilst licking those wounds I contracted a flu virus.   Worst I have ever endured since the Hong Kong flu back in '68.

103 F fever.  Everything hurts.  Can't sleep for more than five minutes.

It got so bad Monday I had to go on oxygen.

I'm betting I will not be out to work for the week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks for the update on ironman. PG

Dang, that sucks. Feel better soon franc

Headed out this morning to tackle putting the metal flashing on the house that came down the other night in a wind storm. No wonder it came down. Only 2 small head screws holding on each piece. 

Foot care nurse is coming soon to take care of my feet. Still feel like crap but not letting it slow me down.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Darn, we're going to have to get an emergency room for all the forum members so we can hang out and commiserate.  We all seem to be banged up and sick at the moment.  .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Darn, we're going to have to get an emergency room for all the forum members so we can hang out and commiserate.  We all seem to be banged up and sick at the moment.  .



I had no idea being a member of FF could be so unhealthy!


----------



## m1west

Hi all, back from the field and paper work caught up I think I will irritate the shop help today by working on my security door for the work cabin.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I neglected to mention that as it's pancake Tuesday, I just spent the last 2 hours cooking pancakes at the church for around 150 people with our mens group. We had 3 grills going. Several guys serving. 3 of us cooking. 2 people preparing the plates. Busy


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> I neglected to mention that as it's pancake Tuesday, I just spent the last 2 hours cooking pancakes at the church for around 150 people with our mens group. We had 3 grills going. Several guys serving. 3 of us cooking. 2 people preparing the plates. Busy



Man, I haven't done anything like that for a long time.  It's one of those things where you miss doing it and then again you don't miss doing it.  It was a lot of work but it was also a lot of fun.  

These days, I love IHOP.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. It is a lot of work. But it's good practice for the annual fish fry we host every year on good Friday. For that one, we sell 200 tickets. 2 seatings. All hands on deck for it. Fresh fish and fries. We have a whole industrial kitchen with deep fryers going set up outside with guys running trays of fish and fries in from outside to ve served. A lot of work but fun. All the profits are donated to a local charity.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Last week I suffered several injuries in a fall and later an auto accident.
> 
> Bruised my thorax and most of my right side.  Whilst licking those wounds I contracted a flu virus.   Worst I have ever endured since the Hong Kong flu back in '68.
> 
> 103 F fever.  Everything hurts.  Can't sleep for more than five minutes.
> 
> It got so bad Monday I had to go on oxygen.
> 
> I'm betting I will not be out to work for the week.


Oh my!
Feel better Francis!


Well, I'm off today.
So far the snow hasn't piled up, but the largest part is supposed to happen today.
Right now there is maybe 1/2 inch on the ground.
I'm not going anywhere or doing anything today.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I spent a couple more hours today on the work cabin security door. The frame is all welded up, I put a center bar and flat bars vertically for strength, when the cover sheet is welded on it will be welded to the flat bar also so there is no way to chop a hole with an Ax and gain entry. Also the hinges are fabricated with a 9/16" pin and the lock hasp are stainless with a cover over it to prevent cutting the lock. The cover is 16Ga. galvanized sheet. When done it will weigh around 50# and the frame will be thru bolted on the walls. If you get in you earned it. The cabin will be covered in the natural stone laying everywhere, it is grey in color so the door will be painted light gray, after its installed I will insulate and add wood to the inside. 1 more go should finish it. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today!
Hopefully our resident northernredneck is getting his surgery..

Our gal who takes care of the grounds has been out flying up and down the driveways with the snow plow.
I swear she loves driving that thing and probably prays for snow.


----------



## FrancSevin

Back to work today and feeling the effects of a five day flu. My back hurts from lying in bed for those five days.

Took me over two hours to clear my E-mails and answer all the question about running jobs. Cathy is out sick and my son took off for Connecticut. So it's on me today.

I'm not up for it.

But I am up today.  Bathroom scale finally gave up it's hatred of me,  and offered good news.  I lost ten pounds whilst just lying in bed.  Better that Jenny Craig!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Franc, the flu that's been going around this season has been particularly rough.
I'm happy that you seem to be on the road to recovery.

So the nurse in charge of schedules has just asked that I come in at 6p-2a.
No problem.
Beyond that no.
I do definitely start my 12s on the 9th, 3 days per week.
Those days are spaced to make it manageable.

My sonny boy has postponed the New York adventure until April, so two friends and possibly my granddaughter can go too.
I was happy to hear that!


----------



## tiredretired

I did not go back to work today.  :th_lmao:   I see lots of line crews heading out due to this storm we are having and I am NOT one of them.  

Windy, freezing rain and snow today so I am warm and comfy and dry and getting ready to make another cup of coffee and take a nap this afternoon.  

OH, oh, the dog beat me to the couch.  This could be trouble.


----------



## m1west

Just ate now headed to the shop to work on the security door.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Just ate now headed to the shop to work on the security door.



That door is lookin' pretty good too!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Franc, the flu that's been going around this season has been particularly rough.
> I'm happy that you seem to be on the road to recovery.
> 
> So the nurse in charge of schedules has just asked that I come in at 6p-2a.
> No problem.
> Beyond that no.
> I do definitely start my 12s on the 9th, 3 days per week.
> Those days are spaced to make it manageable.
> 
> My sonny boy has postponed the New York adventure until April, so two friends and possibly my granddaughter can go too.
> I was happy to hear that!




Thanks Lollie.  At my age, I'm supposed to be on the downhill side of life.  So, why does the grade ahead always appear to go up?


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Thanks Lollie.  At my age, I'm supposed to be on the downhill side of life.  So, why does the grade ahead always appear to go up?



Because you're a good man, and God isn't done with you yet.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Just ate now headed to the shop to work on the security door.



Well I thought I was, all the pieces are made was welding out and ran out of .023 wire


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Glad to see you on the mend and back at it. Take it easy. 

I've been on the go since the kids left this morning. I made a run to the border to pick up packages. Then stopped in the city for new winter boots as mine blew a zipper yesterday. Then took care of some registration issues I ran into with my sons car. 

I'm bringing it for a safety tomorrow but needed temporary plates. In order to get those, I had to get it appraised at a garage in order to register it as it's older than 20 years old. New one on me. But it's done. Plates are on with a temporary sticker so I can drive it. So I took it for a test run to the next town 10 miles away. Steering needs to be set at the garage tomorrow but I was pretty close when installing the new tie rods last week. It'll be a good solid little car for him with low mileage for the year that'll last him a few years without any issues. 

It last had a safety only 4000kms ago. New brakes. Calipers. Rotors. New tie rods. New rear struts. Everything else looks good.


----------



## m1west

Working on the security door didn't pan out after I ran out of wire so I switched gears. About 2 weeks ago I picked up another antique Winchester this one is a 1892 made in 1894 chambered in 32-40. the loading dies showed up so I casted up 50 bullets the other day so today I primed the cases and started loading. I got 30 done and will finish the other 20 tomorrow as this weekend I am going to shoot them up. The 32-40 was the 30-30 before there was 30-30 its an intermediate black powder round with 40 grains of 3f and a 165 grain  32 cal. bullet with a long tapered case a little longer than 30-30. should go around 1500 fps. back in the day it was used for anything up to and including deer.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Spent most of the day, from 9am, at the cardiologist for my annual.  It was tests all morning, break for lunch and back in the afternoon to see the doctor himself.  The good news is that he said my heart and the rest of the pipework is in great shape.  It's a pity that the rest of my body is falling apart around my heart.

On the way home we stopped and early voted.  Got that done. 

Spending most of tomorrow holding a sign and waving at people hoping that they will vote for our candidates.  Doing it again on Tuesday.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Glad to see you on the mend and back at it. Take it easy.
> 
> I've been on the go since the kids left this morning. I made a run to the border to pick up packages. Then stopped in the city for new winter boots as mine blew a zipper yesterday. Then took care of some registration issues I ran into with my sons car.
> 
> I'm bringing it for a safety tomorrow but needed temporary plates. In order to get those, I had to get it appraised at a garage in order to register it as it's older than 20 years old. New one on me. But it's done. Plates are on with a temporary sticker so I can drive it. So I took it for a test run to the next town 10 miles away. Steering needs to be set at the garage tomorrow but I was pretty close when installing the new tie rods last week. It'll be a good solid little car for him with low mileage for the year that'll last him a few years without any issues.
> 
> It last had a safety only 4000kms ago. New brakes. Calipers. Rotors. New tie rods. New rear struts. Everything else looks good.



Those were pretty good cars in their day.  Especially if Canadian built.  Looks like you got a good one.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling like I've been hit by a truck.
Got home after 2am this morning and slept until 6.
There was a time when I could do it all easily on 4 hours.
Not anymore.
Then again, I am going to turn 60 next month.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Lollie,
sure wish I could turn 60 next month!!!!  These 80s are sure getting droopy!!!!  Hang in there gal, you will make it!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dropped the car off for safety. Did the gym. Home to finish packing. My youngest son and I are going on a 2 night winter camp with the scouts. We'll be in a big log cabin. Snowshoeing and ice fishing tomorrow along with building winter survival shelters the kids have the option of sleeping in tomorrow night.


----------



## m1west

Picked up the welding wire I needed to finish the security door this morning while out this morning. Should finish today except for paint.


----------



## Melensdad

it is unseasonably warm.  It is sunny.

I think I may pull the Jeepster off of the storage lift and start it up.  If only the ice-cream stands were open today I would go to the Drive-In


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Home from the scout camp. What a temperature change. Friday it was -25 celcius  with strong winds. Today, +2 and sunny. The snow is taking a beating. It's more or less evaporating from the sun and heat.


----------



## Melensdad

We are almost having motorcycle weather today.  Almost.  Not quite.  

My effort to get the Jeepster off the car lift was stifled by a dead battery in the lawn tractor that is parked under the car lift.  It was connected to a "Battery Tender" but apparently that did no good at all!

I have a real charger hooked up to the lawn tractor's battery now, awaiting the results!





NorthernRedneck said:


> ... Today, +2 and sunny. The snow is taking a beating. It's more or less evaporating from the sun and heat.


  Ours is melting too fast.  We have a yard of mud for the dogs to play in.  The combination of 40+ (F) and bright sunshine is creating flowing rivers of snowmelt runoff.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> It was connected to a "Battery Tender" but apparently that did no good at all!
> 
> I have a real charger hooked up to the lawn tractor's battery now, awaiting the results!



Melensdad, I'm starting to lose faith in those battery tenders and I used to be a big fan.  I had one hooked up to the battery of my Yamaha inverter generator and it read 100% charged.  Last week, while my wife was gone somewhere, I decided to dig the generators out, exercise them and run the gas tanks dry.  When I turned the key on the Yamaha there was nothing, absolutely nothing, not even a click.  It started on the second or third pull of the rope, thank the Lord.  During the time it took to burn off the old gas the battery charged up just fine.  I suppose I need to go check all the connections to the battery but getting down on the floor and crawling around is still a bit tough.


----------



## Melensdad

Battery Tenders...They seem to work well right up until they fail.  

Real charger worked.  

Jeepster is down and it started up.  Runs like crap.  Choke cable is frozen/rusted/stuck.  Warmed it up and drove it a bit.  It’s dusty from storage too.


----------



## Lenny

I've been busy lately.  2 times to the Iowa State Capitol since I posted last.  Once for a Second Amendment rally and once to discuss consumer fraud issues.  I'm going again on Wednesday to discuss the consumer fraud issues with my state rep and attorney general.  I will also discuss Veteran issues.  Below is a picture of me sitting in the House Speakers chair with my state rep on one side and a guy running for US Congress on the other side.


----------



## pirate_girl

Recovering from a VERY busy few days.
Damn.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Gym this morning. Nothing on the agenda until scouts after supper. 

Nap time!


----------



## FrancSevin

Chiropractor this morning attempting to eliminate  chronic pain in my left hip to shoulder muscle group.  So far, no luck.

Between the Flu and this injury I haven't had a good night's sleep in two weeks.  Scotch helps for a while but I would like o keep my liver. So, until the damn thing heals, I will walk with a lisp and sleep will evade me.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Chiropractor this morning attempting to eliminate  chronic pain in my left hip to shoulder muscle group.  So far, no luck.
> 
> Between the Flu and this injury I haven't had a good night's sleep in two weeks.  Scotch helps for a while but I would like o keep my liver. So, until the damn thing heals, I will walk with a lisp and sleep will evade me.



Your words make me hurt for you, Franc.
Take care, my friend.
❤


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Chiropractor this morning attempting to eliminate  chronic pain in my left hip to shoulder muscle group.  So far, no luck.
> 
> Between the Flu and this injury I haven't had a good night's sleep in two weeks.  Scotch helps for a while but I would like o keep my liver. So, until the damn thing heals, I will walk with a lisp and sleep will evade me.





pirate_girl said:


> Your words make me hurt for you, Franc.
> Take care, my friend.
> ❤




Hope you feel better soon! 

I asked my Doctor about Scotch. He said he didn't recommend it for me so you can have my share.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Your words make me hurt for you, Franc.
> Take care, my friend.
> ❤



Thanks Lollie!



jim slagle said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I asked my Doctor about Scotch. He said he didn't recommend it for me so you can have my share.



What a buddy!

Nice to know one has friends on which he can count.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been up since 6am just so I can make my day off last longer.
The apartment is sparkling clean, I've talked to the boys and all 3 of my granddaughters this morning.
Saturday was nuts at work what with the ongoing renovation, short staffing and yet we keep taking new admissions.
Give me another nurse to help me on my assigned unit dear adon, and perhaps I won't blow my stack.
Yes, that happened.
Behind closed doors.
It's all good now, but for crying out loud.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, finally got the work cabin security door welded out and just have to paint it tomorrow. The back side of the door took a little longer than expected, I'm glad its a project and I didn't bid it. Something to do with a couple hundred 1/2" welds to all the flat bars to the skin, it is very strong not to mention heavy. After it is installed on the cabin I will insulate between the bars and put some nice wood over it and a latch for the inside. Marty


----------



## EastTexFrank

Not doing much today.  I got up early and sat around, drinking coffee.  Off to Rotary at noon in the Country Club and had a huge lunch.  They have a new supplier and the chicken fried steak filled the plate.  So, now I'm back home and don't feel like doing anything except maybe catch a nap.  

Tomorrow I'm back on my street corner again, waving my election signs for 5 hours.  Thank God that'll be the last time until November.


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> Hi all, finally got the work cabin security door welded out and just have to paint it tomorrow. The back side of the door took a little longer than expected, I'm glad its a project and I didn't bid it. Something to do with a couple hundred 1/2" welds to all the flat bars to the skin, it is very strong not to mention heavy. After it is installed on the cabin I will insulate between the bars and put some nice wood over it and a latch for the inside. Marty



Darn Marty, that looks like a nuclear shelter blast door!!


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> Darn Marty, that looks like a nuclear shelter blast door!!



Good observation that was the idea, I live 4.5 hours from the cabin and all of the people I have met in town warned be about looters, I haven't had any problems so far but the previous owner said someone broke in about 10 years ago. I also plan to cover the exterior in the natural stone laying everywhere up there with steel shutters for the windows that lock from the inside. Should be fireproof and asshole proof to. Last year was about getting the septic in along with sealing up the porch and adding a bathroom. All the plumbing and wiring is in with 1/2" plywood on the walls. This year the floor will go down along with T&G cedar on the walls with a new kitchen and solar panels for the batteries so I don't have to run the generator. I will have a lot of work in it as well as $$ and don't want it mucked up by some low life. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

I went out to dinner with my good friend Julie.
We had spent an hour bemoaning certain things that we share as women.
Our jobs and the stress that nursing involves, men.. family, the world we live in today.
She said come get me, we'll go out for dinner and carry on this conversation with some good food.
That we did.
I pounced on this t-bone steak at Azul Tequila.
If it weren't for the fact that we both are on duty tomorrow, I think margaritas would have been consumed as well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing much today. No appointments until another round of injections into the legs this evening. 

Doing a bit of house cleaning. Making plans for Friday to head to check on my houses 3 hours away. 

Glad we finally sold the house in the city. It's in a decent neighborhood but only 2 blocks away there's a bunch of low income 4plex housing units that spell trouble. Last night someone was murdered in the middle of the street and 3 others sent to the hospital for undisclosed injuries. There's been a couple of other murders in the area over the last few years as well. No firearms. They just stab people to death. Maybe the common kitchen knife should be banned as they are obviously the problem. It wouldn't be the drugs and drunks.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, all my sign waving was the kiss of death for the candidates that I was supporting.  Two got beat and the third, the sheriff, is in a run off in May, I think.

I spent most of the evening watching the Super Tuesday election results but I better get to bed.  I have another busy day tomorrow.


----------



## Lenny

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, all my sign waving was the kiss of death for the candidates that I was supporting.  Two got beat and the third, the sheriff, is in a run off in May, I think..



Sorry your candidates didn't win but I hope it doesn't discourage you in future elections.


----------



## pirate_girl

My Android finally took the 10 update.
Yay.
I'm working again today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Lenny said:


> Sorry your candidates didn't win but I hope it doesn't discourage you in future elections.



Nah.  In our rural East Texas county the Republican turnout was still nine times the Democratic turnout.  It was really all about what flavor of Republican that you wanted.  I financially supported my preferences but didn't get actively involved until the election turned nasty for some reason.  I didn't think that Washington type smear tactics belonged in our county.  I suppose it's now acceptable to use personal attacks, innuendo, half truths and downright lies in campaigns because they have been proved to work and are successful.  Honestly, I find it pretty sad.

Now I'm going to take some time off and then dive back in to the run-off election for the Sheriff's office in May.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Waiting to catch corona so i can either die, or survive. 

just got back from Costco..... I'm saddened to see so many people buying as much as they can.  
i felt little out of place in line with only a case of beer and 750ml of Jameson in my cart.

i went through my food supply 4 weeks ago and rotated some of my stock, got a couple boxes of staples I'm going to drop off at my local food bank tomorrow , if any of you all think you have any extras think about donating it


----------



## m1west

painted one side of the security door and frame after lunch. I have to be in the field all day tomorrow so I will finish it Friday.  It got friggin heavy, the door alone is at least 50# you don't want to smash your fingers in there. Marty


----------



## pirate_girl

Looking forward to a me day.
No appointments, not working today.
Home.
I just saw some happy robins hopping around outside.
Hello spring time.


----------



## rugerman

Working at my part.time job, better known as dialysis, then home to watch it rain, my yard is like a wet sponge, ditches are  backing up due to all leaves stopping them up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Kids are home from school again for yet another one day strike by the teachers. Regardless of the strike they'd be home today anyway as all the rural buses and schools are canceled due to a heavy snowfall warning. We're getting snow but not what they are forecasting yet. So far we've gotten 4" of snow since last night. I do have to head to the city soon for a physio appointment. 

Physio has kinda stalled out. I previously went 3 xs a week. Now it's once every 2 weeks. Not because I'm getting better but that I've more or less plateaued in my recovery. After 5 years of going, I got what I got. Oh well. Could be worse. 

I may check out the new marijuana store that opened up. It's been legal for recreation for a while but there were delays in licensing being allowed to open up shops.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today marks the last day of my 8 hour shifts.
Come Monday.. 3 12s a week.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yesterday I took the grinder to the front gate.  It's a long story but now it's opening and closing good.  I spent the rest of the afternoon doing touch-up painting on it.  I thought that it looked good.  It was good to get back to piddling around the place.  It's been 5 weeks.  

Today, my back hurts a little bit so I'm doing nothing this morning.  I'll meet my wife in town for lunch and then I've got some running around to do.  Later I may mix up a couple of gallons of spray and go kill some of the weeds that have sprung up around the house.  I'm waiting until next week to spray the whole yard using the little tractor.  Spring is here.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, finally got the cabin security door and frame painted, now just have to make 13 bolts to thru bolt it on the work cabin. I think the snow is gone up there so I think I will try to go there next weekend and install the door and hook the spring piping back up.Marty


----------



## EastTexFrank

EastTexFrank said:


> I spent the rest of the afternoon doing touch-up painting on it.  I thought that it looked good.



Wrong!!!

It looked pretty darned good in the late afternoon shadow.  In this morning's sunlight it looked horrible and I mean horrible.  It seems that I used the wrong color paint.  I used black satin and I should have used flat black.  When I did a test strip yesterday and let it dry it looked like a perfect match.  Crap.  There goes my week-end.  I'm going to have to do the whole freekin' gate again, both sides.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm off the entire weekend.
Just talked to sonny boy Ty for 2 hours.
Lots of wonderful changes going on in his life.
Jeff is happier now than he's ever been minus Ms. Germany. She told him when their engagement broke off that he would never be her "financial partner".
What a slap in the face.
Well Daddy is BMOC at USAir.
Goodbye!
He's finally coming to grips with that after 6 months being depressed.
Life sucks sometimes.
I love my kids and grandies and would do anything for them.
❤


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Recovering from a grueling day yesterday. I have a small 2 bedroom house sitting empty for sale 3 hours away where I'm from. My realtor was in one day earlier in the week and it was fine. She went back the next day and water was running downstairs from a leaking pipe so she shut the water main off until I could get there to repair it. No damage to the house as it was pouring onto the concrete floor and straight to a sump hole. 

So I left here at 740am. Drove 3 hrs. Got to work as soon as I got there. The pipes behind the washer were also leaking so I swapped them out. I got to work soldering copper pipes to reassemble them only to discover that my propane torch was acting up. After 2 hours of swearing at it I went out and bought a new torch and finished putting the pipes together then turned on the water only to get soaked from a copper pipe elbow that popped off a pipe above my head. Of course it was behind the tub surround so I ended up ripping that out to access it only to discover the pipe was too low to access from there. On the other side of the wall is the kitchen. Crap, do I want to get into tearing out the kitchen counter and lower cabinets to access it? Nope. I ended up cutting an access panel in the back of the kitchen cabinets and busting through a wall to get to it. At first I thought it froze and split like the one behind the washer. It had only separated where the pipes were soldered together. Easy fix. Cleaned it up and re soldered it. Done. I left after 7pm and got home around 1040pm. Loooong day. 

Today we went to the city to pick up some clothes for our oldest. He's 16 and is understanding what it's like to shop with women. He turns to me and asks "How come a guy can walk into a clothing store and come out with 3 shirts and 4 pairs of pants in 10 minutes but it takes women an hour to buy a pkg of socks?"  I just looked at him and said "Son, welcome to the life of an adult male"  

About then, my wife and daughter were in the makeup aisle. Oh great. There goes another hour. So I mention to my son...and this is another one of those father son educational experiences..."Son, notice how there's 4 aisles of make up for women beauty products and only one shelf for men?  That's because men are just naturally handsome while women have to spend hours in front of the mirror applying makeup to feel beautiful"  The trick is to make your woman feel beautiful without all that war paint. Lmao.


----------



## tiredretired

Just got done building a huge Lasagna for dinner tonight. Lots of hot Italian Sausage to give it a great kick!!


----------



## m1west

Was going to do yard work today but was saved from that fate by rain. So last week I shot an antique Winchester I picked up, after checking it out loaded some 32-40 black powder. I had a couple FTF and the primers were backed out about .010. Monday I ordered a .010 oversized locking bolt and broke it down and cleaned it. the firing pin was sticky and I'm sure contributed to the FTF.
This morning after getting rained out I bore lapped it as there were some pitting going on but not to bad, none on the lands only some in the grooves. I started with 120 grit then 180 finishing with 240. The old barrel has some shine to it now. The new locking bolt showed up. Just finished putting it back together. Tomorrow I'm going to shoot it again. Marty


----------



## Melensdad

Worked on a choke cable for my '67 Jeepster for about 2 hours.  I replaced the existing one that didn't work.  New one doesn't work either.  I think it needs to be rerouted a completely different way so it can be shorter and a more direct action.  

I have a very mechanical friend (he's actually a rocket scientist, builds motorcycle, etc) and he is going to give me a hand with it.  But I think I already know what SHOULD have been done in the first place and what I should have done the first time!


----------



## EastTexFrank

I sprayed weeds around the house and the pool.  Just enough to get it back under control.  Next week I'll hopefully get the whole yard done with the little tractor and the 60 gallon sprayer.  

I wasn't too enthusiastic about it but I did get the whole front gate repainted … all the same shade of black.  We'll see what it looks like on the next sunny day.  It looked great in the late afternoon shade with no sun but we've been there before.


----------



## pirate_girl

Early to bed, early to rise.
I'm beginning my new schedule at work today.
Some tell me the 12 hour shifts are going to kill me.
I'm ready.
It won't be that bad as it's only 3 days per week.


----------



## pirate_girl

Enjoying another week day off.
I'm going to like this.
I'm getting so sick (pardon the pun) of hearing "coronavirus" it's like mass hysteria x100.
This too shall pass.
Yup.


----------



## m1west

I went and picked up some fuel today.


----------



## pirate_girl

On the 12 today.
Should be interesting!


----------



## FrancSevin

Removing the camper cap from the Dodge so I can haul a load of 2" Clean gravel to the Ozark ranch. This week end the wife and I will begin the process of reclaiming our Homestead there. We haven't been at the ranch for 4-5 years now. It is a wreck.

Plans are to mow the main yard. Fix the driveway, including new culverts. Re-attach to the power grid. That will take several week ends but hopefully by April we can put the new RV on the place and spend some time there.

This is our SHTF place and we should have known better.  But life, as they say, gets in the way of your best plans.  In our case, the adoption of our two grandchildren changed everything.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> I went and picked up some fuel today.



just unloaded my 3 drums of fuel, now I am going up town get a haircut and some final shopping. then I have some paperwork then nothing maybe I will start loading up some 45-70.


----------



## tiredretired

Enjoying the warm (for this time of year) weather and holding down the fort.  State and local governments here are starting to panic over the Chinaman Virus and closing and cancelling almost everything.  

We currently have only two confirmed cases in the whole state, yet listening to them talk you would think we had a half a million.  Sheeesh.

Oh, almost forgot.  I just put a Pork Roast in the oven.  Looking forward to sinking my teeth into that.


----------



## FrancSevin

TiredRetired said:


> Enjoying the warm (for this time of year) weather and holding down the fort. State and local governments here are starting to panic over the Chinaman Virus and closing and cancelling almost everything.
> 
> We currently have only two confirmed cases in the whole state, yet listening to them talk you would think we had a half a million. Sheeesh.
> 
> Oh, almost forgot. I just put a Pork Roast in the oven. Looking forward to sinking my teeth into that.



The wife came home from the hospital missing some parts, including her gall bladder. So, she cannot have it. Neither can the grand daughter.

I used to make a Cranberry Apple Pork roast which was to die for.
Oh do I miss pork!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's raining. Nice sloppy mess as we still have 2 feet of snow on the ground. 

I did a bit of work out in the garage on my son's car replacing the inner rear bumper bar.


----------



## tiredretired

I think that rain is what we are expecting all day tomorrow, except we have very little snow left on the ground now.


----------



## 300 H and H

Gong soon to my first rehab appointment fallowing rotator cuff surgery...

They say this is going to hurt.. But after a sling for 4 weeks, I say bring it on..
I am so looking forward to sleeping in a real bed, not a recliner. With my right arm in a sling simple things like going to the bathroom are not so simple. Heck I can not even button up my jeans, have to wear one of a few zippered jeans I have to be able to close them up.. And that zipper is so in the way when you have to urinate, as your willy gets drug one handed out and over that darn zipper.. 

I am ready to move on from here, and very soon!!

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

TGIF!
I've got today off.
This weekend is my first ever working back to back 12 hr shifts.
Hopefully I'll survive lol
I'm going grocery shopping today and will see what's going on with this toilet paper situation.
My son Jeff said yesterday that the aisles were empty at Kroger, Meijer and Walmart in Defiance.

The Toledo Diocese are dispensing the faithful from attending mass, but stating services will still be held.
Also, the Knights of Columbus are not having their fish fry dinners inside the hall, but rather having side door pick up only, and fish only.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Woke up this morning to pouring rain so I don't know what I'll do today.

Yesterday my back felt so good that I emptied all the sacks of top soil that have been sitting in the bed of the pick-up for almost 3 months.  I took them all down to the barn and stored them on a pallet.  While down there I checked the fuel supplies.  I think I'll make a run for diesel and gas today if this rain ever stops.  My back feels pretty darn good after yesterday so maybe I can get back to living life.


----------



## tiredretired

Raining all day so staying close to the pellet stove.  You might say I am practicing social distancing to the max.   :th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

The bread supply is fine.
The tp, no so much.
Napoleon Walmart.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> The bread supply is fine.
> The tp, no so much.
> Napoleon Walmart.
> 
> View attachment 124403
> 
> View attachment 124404
> 
> View attachment 124405



Amazing, isn't it?  When I went to the store a couple of days ago, it was hand sanitizer that was missing.  One brand of toilet paper was sold out but that looked to be a stocking problem as there was plenty of every other brand.  The idiots are out and about.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Getting packed up for the scout camp out at the cabin. Good place to be away from all this coronavirus bs. We're only taking the senior kids to work on more advanced programming skills with them. Tomorrow will be a very relaxing day as they are going on a 6km hike unsupervised. Us leaders stay back at the cabin.

I hit the gym this morning. Then picked up a couple things needed for this weekend. Now to finish packing.  I might try sleeping outside. I have a heavy duty arctic military sleeping bag with a water/weatherproof exterior shell that's supposed to be able to keep me alive at -40 without a shelter. Temperatures at night are going to be around  -10 celcius.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> Amazing, isn't it?  When I went to the store a couple of days ago, it was hand sanitizer that was missing.  One brand of toilet paper was sold out but that looked to be a stocking problem as there was plenty of every other brand.  The idiots are out and about.


The hand sanitizer was in several places in the store and plentiful.
There was also no facial tissue, paper towels or paper dinner napkins.
The breakfast cereal aisle was very low, as was the aisle with pasta and sauces.
I had to stand on my tip toes to get one of the last jars of Newman's Own sauce lol
Frozen foods section was nearly out of frozen pizzas.
The dairy was ok, eggs running low, cleaning supplies low too.

I used the cashier check out, which surprisingly  they had 5 open with actual people.
The woman told me it's been nuts for 3 days now.
There is to be a delivery of toilet paper coming in around 6pm today.
I'm good on the bog roll as I normally buy it in bulk anyway.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was at Walmart this morning. The only aisle empty was the toilet paper and paper towel. But people were lined up with shopping carts full of food at every register. People are nuts. With 5 kids in the house, we always have a good supply of everything. Especially living out in the sticks. If we had to, we could survive comfortably for a month or so. Sure, we'd run out of milk and eggs but the 3 freezers are full. The pantry is full. And this is before all the craziness this week.


----------



## EastTexFrank

The rain quit just after noon so I let it dry out for a couple of hours and then headed off on my fuel top up run.  I should have enough diesel to get me through the year even if I get to working the place hard this summer.  I've only got 40 gallons of gas but rotating the stuff has got to be a real pain.  The only things I use any amount of gas for is the Gator and the generators if needed.  The little amount of gas for the small engines doesn't count.  Besides, if I need it I can get it.  

I was due to get my whole house generator ordered this month but with the stock market going all over the place we decided on no large purchases until we can see what we are looking at.  Oil prices tanking doesn't help us either.  Don't get me wrong, we are a ways from being in the poor house but all the uncertainty is unsettling, even more so than the virus.


----------



## pirate_girl

This morning certainly didn't get off to a grand start.
First of all, I didn't get the best night's sleep.
Sonny boy number 1 decided to call me after midnight and talk while sipping whisky.
This went on until well after 1am.
Finally I said; "look here you, I love you but I have to be up by 6:30 in the morning"

Then I went to the kitchen to make coffee. Filled the reservoir on the Keurig, turned it on to heat the water, plopped a cup in ... ready, set, go.
Walked into the bathroom and thought to myself hmmm that coffee coming out sounds extra loud/different.
Yup, coffee flowing out into the bottom, then all over the counter top. 
I forgot to put the cup in place.

So, if you're having a bad morning, just remember! things can only get better.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> Yup, coffee flowing out into the bottom, then all over the counter top.
> I forgot to put the cup in place.



Been there, done that!  :th_lmao:


----------



## m1west

Second Saturday I planned yard work, rain in the valley and 3 feet of snow on the mountain by Monday. I think I will organize the garage and either work on the Raidtrac or load ammo.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Me Too Lolly.  

I've planned to cut the yard since Wednesday.  Haven't made it yet.  Everything is still wet from yesterday's rain and the forecast is for more rain for the next week.  I may have to bush hog it first before I can mow it.  The St Augustine hasn't started to grow yet so it's mainly junk grass and weeds.  The spring reclamation project needs to start soon.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Second Saturday I planned yard work, rain in the valley and 3 feet of snow on the mountain by Monday. I think I will organize the garage and either work on the Raidtrac or load ammo.



Got the garage mostly organized again then primed a couple hundred rounds of brass I tumbled the other day. 45 colt, 45-70 and 45-90 also punched a couple hundred 45 cal. card wads. Tomorrow I will load some up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Been there, done that!  :th_lmao:


Me too. Lmao. Except I use a travel mug with a lid. Often I'll put it in place but forget to remove the lid followed by an "oh shit" moment. 

I'm out at a scout camp sleeping in a 12x20 log cabin. Slept alright but was up a couple times during the night to stoke the fire. It's -13 celcius. The woodstove is small and only lasts a few hours. Good heat pumping out of it now. 

We're packing up and heading home today. The last great Canadian scouters out camping in the woods until all this coronavirus hype is over.


----------



## pirate_girl

Brian, I'd love to go hide out in a remote locale until it's over too.
I honestly believe it will be soon.

There were all kinds of silly rumours going around at work yesterday, like " omg, we may get quarantined here for weeks at a time on rotation!!!"..
Seriously?? Lol
It's all become so ridiculous.

We are now on lock down, quarantine.
No outside workers allowed in (the crew doing renovations).
The people who come in to fill the vending machines.
Family members at first were discouraged, now they are being told no.
Some have been making phone calls, others have been coming to the family members windows waving and blowing kisses.
It's very strange and quiet.

All residents and patients are forbidden to leave their rooms, except for the fall risks and those with extreme behaviour.
This will end soon and will be remembered as the time when the world went cuckoo over a virus.
I'm back on today at 10am.


----------



## Melensdad

No church today.  Its cancelled by the Bishop for 3 weeks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> No church today.  Its cancelled by the Bishop for 3 weeks.


Ours too.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I think they are going to cancel out Rotary lunch tomorrow.  Ironically, our program tomorrow was going to be our County Emergency Health Manager but she cancelled because of pressure of work.  I bet.

As I drove through town yesterday evening on the way to the grocery store, most of the restaurants that I passed seemed busy.  Obviously the people eating there are not the same ones who picked over the grocery store.

I did have a thought though.  Friday was pay day so, assuming that most of them are now broke, the grocery store may have an opportunity to restock.  At least that's what I'm hoping for.

It's raining so today will be a piddling day if I do anything at all.  I don't feel guilty about it because even the good Lord rested on Sunday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Home from scout camp at noon after packing up and hauling 2 loads of gear across the ice. 

Our minister, instead of holding a regular church service this morning, did a live stream of the service on our Facebook page.


----------



## m1west

Smoking some baby backs  today while loading ammo, and happy that I can.


----------



## pirate_girl

Having a lovely day of rest.
My feet, legs and back were screaming when I got home last night.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

First day of March break. Sitting around resting for a bit after a weekend of fresh air and snow. I have to go in to the city for physio this afternoon. That still hasn't been canceled.


----------



## m1west

Paper work is caught up
its raining
I don't want to go anywhere
had enough doom and gloom on line and TV
I think I will eat some baby backs then load ammo or work on the RaidTrac


----------



## FrancSevin

Spent yesterday ( Sunday) in Springfield MO area working on the Ozark ranch property. Got the electric working, Cattle had torn the breaker box off the pole.

Brush hogged about an acre of oat grass with the walk behind unit. Pulled sumac out of the deck and screwed all the boards backdown. set mouse traps and again bombed the work shed for hornets.


All in 45 degrees F and a slow rain.

l Went to go home and the gravel drive was a river. So I put the truck wheels on the high middle and the uphill shoulder. All was well until the front left wheel went into a deep hole. I didn't see it.
Down to the frame.

I dug for three hours in the ran and mud. Extracted boulders the size of footballs. I could not get it to budge an inch forward or back. Keep in mind we are in the middle of no where. The sun is going down, the temperature is approaching 32 and it is raining.
We will be stuck here for the night!!!!


I'm pretty discouraged by now. The wife has walked several miles trying to get a signal with no luck. And who should show up but my neighbor whom I haven't seen, or heard from, in four years and who no longer lives on his place. He just happened to be there with his company truck,,,;a big honkin' Chevy four wheel 3500.

What are the odds??

Don't anyone ever tell me there is no GOD.


We got back to the Bungalow about 8:30 PM cold, wet, exhausted and covered in mud.

I took a long hot shower and got a meal, washed down with four fingers of scotch, and crawled, dead tired, into bed.

We slept until 11:00 this morning. And just got home a bit ago.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dang. That is quite the adventure.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Dang. That is quite the adventure.


Yes, it was.

I am absolutely humbled by my stupidity and the providence that saved us from a terrible night.
We had provisions aboard.  Food, water, beer, blankets, pillows and a 3/4 tank of diesel but it would have been a lousy nights' sleep.  This morning it was raining hard,  Had my good friend not come by, we would likely still be there this evening.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm getting ready to leave Walmart with some essentials.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I'm getting ready to leave Walmart with some essentials.
> View attachment 124554
> 
> View attachment 124555



You are missing the three basic food groups, beer, bologna, and doritos!


----------



## pirate_girl

Today compared to the last time I shopped just a few days ago, holy crap.
The fresh meat was gone except for a few packaged steaks and ground turkey.
The frozen foods were almost nonexistent.
The bread aisle was nearly empty.
I got fresh fruit and vegetables both fresh and frozen. I've got just about everything else I'll need for now.
Some woman on Facebook from around here claimed that she had to pay $20 at Chief Supermarket for 6 rolls of tp, citing price gouging.
I paid $14.97 for that huge bundle of tp.


----------



## pirate_girl

... and I just completed the 2020 Census form online.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ... and I just completed the 2020 Census form online.



Mine will be easy this year.  Only three of us here, me, myself, and I.  :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

I cannot recall the last time I'd filled out the census, but it's been years ago when I was still married to hub #1 and the boys were small.
Probably the same year that I did the Nielsen ratings thing lol


----------



## Melensdad

Just got the new internet antenna installed.

We have faster internet now.  Still S_L_O_W by cable standards but fast compared to the step above "dial up" that we just got rid of.  Same company, just a faster receiver.  

We can get email + watch Netflix at the same time now


----------



## tiredretired

Stayed close to the fort today. Cold and some snow so nothing much to do outside.

On a bright note, local supermarkets are closing for DECON overnight and opening at 7AM for us elderly old farts for two hours then open at 9AM general public.  This should help us stay away from the Kung Flu.  Not having to look at the millenials will be a plus, not that they are up at that hour.


----------



## EastTexFrank

What am I doing today?  Getting over a bug.  Nah, not the bug but I got a stomach bug that kicked my ass starting Sunday night.  Monday and most of today was pretty bad but some of my wife's homemade chicken soup set me right this evening.  It was the first thing that I have been able to keep down for 2 days and darn it was good.  Now I'm drinking fluid like crazy because I couldn't even drink water.  

The only thing is that my wife says that I'm on a 14-day quarantine from affection because she doesn't want to get that sick.  Jeez, we're basically under house arrest for the next 14-days as it is.  What the heck else is there to do?


----------



## Melensdad

I have Grand Jury Duty today.

It was originally scheduled for 2 days.

Then they changed it to 1 day.

Then they changed it to 1 full morning.

Then they changed it to 2 hours.

Now it is scheduled for 1 hour.

All JURY TRIALS have been suspended due to health risks.  The courthouse is essentially closed.  Our secret grand jury room is closed because it is too small.  The only people who will be there are the guards, the necessary US Attorney staff, and the Grand Jurors.  We will be in a very large courtroom, with plenty of space between jurors so nobody infects anyone else.  Or so they hypothosize.

All I know is that we have a few HIGH PROFILE cases we have been considering.  If they are going through all this for 1 hour of my time then I think it is very likely that there is a big fish and they are brining us in because they finally have enough evidence to heat up the frying pan.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At the hospital. Going for a scope procedure to see if there's something happening with my guts.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> At the hospital. Going for a scope procedure to see if there's something happening with my guts.



Thank God!
Finally.

I'm off the next 2 days.
Things are fine here, there and well...everywhere.


----------



## FrancSevin

Spent the morning accepting handshakes and hugs from the staff. Yesterday we handed everyone a $300 bonus so they could go to stores and buy necessities.

After the group hug, we handed out one ounce bottles of Cetaphil hand sanitizer left over from a sample run we did last fall. And hoped no one was infected by our connubial gathering.

Our workload this month is heavy. We need everyone heathy, happy and at station.


----------



## m1west

Everything on my backlog except one shutdown in April has been postponed as all can lines are running 24/7 to meet the new orders demand. Tomorrow my son and I are going to make a trip to the work cabin. Just go there for the weekend and home stopping only for gas. This trip I will install my new security door.it snowed 3' up there a couple days ago so I will be taking the Suzuki with me.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been on the phone with the kids, grandkids and work.
Work wanted me to come in and do a 10p-2a.
No, no, no.
Find your cover.

Jeff, Kasey, Ty, Maddie and Elaina are all well.
Imma just enjoying my day far from the outside world with a bit of contentment.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> At the hospital. Going for a scope procedure to see if there's something happening with my guts.


I'm home. I'm sleepy. Don't remember a thing. Waiting for results. He took a biopsy of the stomach while in there. We'll see what happens. I'm still losing weight. For a while I had stabilized at around 227ish lbs. Now I'm 216. Last summer I was in the 260s.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> ... and I just completed the 2020 Census form online.





jim slagle said:


> Mine will be easy this year.  Only three of us here, me, myself, and I.  :th_lmao:



Just did mine online. Only took a couple minutes.

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Just did mine online. Only took a couple minutes.
> 
> Jim



They didn't really ask much!
?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> They didn't really ask much!
> ?



I was surprised too.


----------



## Doc

My wife did ours online just the other day.   Only thing I heard about was her complaining that she is 'white'.  Simple as that.  They wanted it broke down more ...German White or etc etc etc.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> My wife did ours online just the other day.   Only thing I heard about was her complaining that she is 'white'.  Simple as that.  They wanted it broke down more ...German White or etc etc etc.



Same here. Didn’t see a choice for “American”.


----------



## Lenny

jim slagle said:


> Same here. Didn’t see a choice for “American”.




I wanted to tell them I'm Native American because I was born here but I figured I better not.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good foggy morning from Napoleon, Ohio.
I'm taking my walk this afternoon up the path and near the pike, as they call it, then back around the pond.
The eagles are being spotted there.

Just saw the Borden milk truck and the Klosterman bread truck pass down the street to deliver where I work.
One thing of note, if I go outside and it's very quiet, I can hear the truckers constant stream on the overpass.
Working hard they are.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Everything on my backlog except one shutdown in April has been postponed as all can lines are running 24/7 to meet the new orders demand. Tomorrow my son and I are going to make a trip to the work cabin. Just go there for the weekend and home stopping only for gas. This trip I will install my new security door.it snowed 3' up there a couple days ago so I will be taking the Suzuki with me.



it snowed again yesterday and didn't stop until 11pm last night so we are going in the morning as the roads are starting to clear. I can now post from the mountain.


----------



## FrancSevin

We instituted new protocols for our workers this morning.  Last night we sent everybody home with Temperature monitors that stick on the forehead and give a read of your body temperature.  
Anyone with a temp is to stay home and everyone must have it on when they come in the building to work.

Again, we must stay healthy, keep our co-workers safe and be on station.

Yesterday we found out that Wal-Mart orders will increase for the security/ingredient labels we package.  I ordered double supplies of materials.
We also package swabs and Temperature monitors.  Those orders will likely double this month.

…...I wish we made TP...….

Whilst it is fortunate that business is booming, sales mean little if one cannot produce.  Since one of the commodities is medical, at this critical time we cannot fall short.

To that end we have issued OTC supplements for immune support to all the staff.


Stay healthy my friends. The nation needs us strong.


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting ready to head over to work.
It's going to be a long one.
You all have a great day.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> it snowed again yesterday and didn't stop until 11pm last night so we are going in the morning as the roads are starting to clear. I can now post from the mountain.



Well we didn't go again due to a shelter in place and closure of non essential businesses order from the Governor, so now that everyday id Saturday we decided to get more information before going, like can you get in some kind of trouble for traveling that far?? I called the Sheriff and Highway Patrol last night and they said they just found out too and would not say if it was OK or not.
So here we are.


----------



## tiredretired

The wife and I are still sequestered in.  Raining today and high wind warnings posted for possible loss of power, so I got the generator ready.  Temp in the 60's.

I downloaded a free copy of the book Call of the Wild.  This will be the umpteenth time I have read it since I was a kid, but it is an outstanding read and the price was right. 

Neighbor saw me putzing outside and came over.  He stayed 20 feet away.  He said he just wanted to see if we were doing OK and needed anything.  That was very nice of him.  I chuckled to myself and thought maybe I should be the one helping you.  LOL.  He said he was getting Xfinity installed today so he could work from home.  

The times sure are a changin'.  No doubt about that.  Will they ever go back to the way they were?   I dunno.  

I just thank God President Trump is in charge.  

Keep safe, stay healthy.


----------



## EastTexFrank

This is the 5th day of house arrest, oh sorry, voluntary social distancing.  It's also the 7th day of rain and it's not supposed to stop until well in to next week.  This wouldn't be too bad if I could get outside and putz around but I can't.  I piddle in the shop rearranging stuff but that's about it.  

'Way back when, my wife and I used to be avid game players.  Get your mind out of the gutter, I meant board games, but in the past 30 years we just got out of the habit.  As I was coming over here to the office, she was clearing off the dining table and said she was going to dig out one of the old jig saw puzzles if she can find one.  I think that I'll help her this afternoon.  Who knows, we may even sneak in a game of … UNO tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've been doing the lockdown...er..quarantine...er..I mean...social isolation thing in our house since last Friday. Only time I've been to the city this week was for physio on Monday then straight home.  Also for my scope at the hospital on Wednesday. I did go in this morning to my pharmacy just in and out to pick up a prescription.

Since I can't do the gym for the foreseeable future, I set up a workout area where I can get in my complete routine done. So I did that today after plowing snow for an hour. 10 minute warm up. 20 minutes of theraband and other exercises. 20 minutes of treadmill. And a 10 minute cooldown period of stretching. I need to keep mobile during the house arrest period to avoid stiffening up to the point where I can't move.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> This is the 5th day of house arrest, oh sorry, voluntary social distancing. It's also the 7th day of rain and it's not supposed to stop until well in to next week. This wouldn't be too bad if I could get outside and putz around but I can't. I piddle in the shop rearranging stuff but that's about it.
> 
> 'Way back when, my wife and I used to be avid game players. Get your mind out of the gutter, I meant board games, but in the past 30 years we just got out of the habit. As I was coming over here to the office, she was clearing off the dining table and said she was going to dig out one of the old jig saw puzzles if she can find one. I think that I'll help her this afternoon. Who knows, we may even sneak in a game of … UNO tonight.



House arrest has it advantages.  

We are still going to work but,,,; Cathy and I played some uno on uno last night.

So,  I was late for work again this morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've been playing uno, skipboo, and other board games with the kids mainly to keep them off their electronics for a bit. Let me say that I'm glad we aren't in the old house. It was technically a 1050 square foot 3 bedroom bungalow with a 4rth room downstairs which the oldest boys shared. At one point we had 7 kids living there. Very cramped. This house is 2300 square feet with 3 living rooms. Plenty of space for everyone. 

Oh, we received a call a couple days ago from one of the foster care agencies we foster for. We now have an 8 year old girl living with us which brings us back to 6 kids in the house.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is my weekend off.
I'm staying home, INSIDE cooking and cleaning.
Yes, yesterday was long.
Ugh.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Well we didn't go again due to a shelter in place and closure of non essential businesses order from the Governor, so now that everyday id Saturday we decided to get more information before going, like can you get in some kind of trouble for traveling that far?? I called the Sheriff and Highway Patrol last night and they said they just found out too and would not say if it was OK or not.
> So here we are.



Ok we are finally headed to the work cabin this morning, straight there no stops. The same on the return trip.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still under "self quarantine" for the most part. I will be going to the city this afternoon for an abbreviated livestream church service. It will be just our minister doing her thing, me playing music, and another person filming. All keeping our distance of course. We've taken to doing livestream church services broadcast on the churches Facebook page. And because of the social distance thing, only one or two of us playing music. 

Other than that, I'm heading out soon to do the back brakes on the expedition.


----------



## tiredretired

Today marks Day 9 of House Arrest.

We seem to be consuming less food than planned.  We are exercising and getting things done around the house. We both continue to lose weight, on purpose.  Saving lots of money is also a plus.  

Called a half dozen of my immediate neighbors last evening and all seem to be doing well.  All are maintaining house arrest as well.  Attitudes seem to be good. Curious every one of them mentioned they were good on TP before talking about food, supplies and meds.  This country seems to be fixated on TP. 

Finally, the last of the snow melted yesterday with the 60 degree temps and rain.  We did not get the high NW winds they predicted.  That was good.  

Vermont is unchanged today with 29 confirmed and 2 deaths, both elderly with conditions, one in a nursing home and one at the VA hospital.  

Carry on and stay healthy.  Remember, it is all about the attitude.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Still under "self quarantine" for the most part. I will be going to the city this afternoon for an abbreviated livestream church service. It will be just our minister doing her thing, me playing music, and another person filming. All keeping our distance of course. We've taken to doing livestream church services broadcast on the churches Facebook page. And because of the social distance thing, only one or two of us playing music.
> 
> Other than that, I'm heading out soon to do the back brakes on the expedition.


Got the back brakes done. New rotors and pads. I had attempted to change them last week but couldn't get the calipers compressed for the new pads. Normally a big c clamp will take care of it. But, as it has electric parking brakes, I had to do a little research and discovered that I had to disengage the electronic brake system in order to compress the calipers. It involved turning on the ignition without starting then pressing down on both the fuel pedal and the parking brake lever and while holding those down, turn off the ignition and turn it back on. Gotta love all the new fancy electronics on vehicles nowadays. Of course it took an hour for the first side then 15 minutes for the second as I figured out how to do it and what tools I needed.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, it didn't rain this morning.  I went for a short stroll but the ground is pretty much waterlogged.  I'll need to wait for a couple of days without rain before trying to mow.  

I went in to the shop to do some more piddling and tidying.  I found an old plastic storage tub under the workbench up against the wall and all covered up in "stuff".  I couldn't remember what was in it so I dug it out for a looksee.  Lo and behold, it contained a package of *24 double rolls of septic safe Angel Soft*.  Several, that's many, months ago my wife asked me to get some TP when I was in the grocery store.  She didn't say what kind and I didn't think that it mattered.  When I brought it home I found out pretty quick that we are a *Quilted Northern* household.  Who knew!  She told me that she would get the "right kind" when she went in to town.  To hide my embarrassment and shame I took the 24-pack out to the shop, stuck it in the tub an forgot all about it until I found it today.  All of a sudden, I'm a hero.  Strange how times change.  We weren't hurting for toilet paper before but now we have enough to last a long time unless any of you guys on here have something you'd like to trade.  Just kiddin'.


----------



## pirate_girl

I did go out to pick up some things at the store.
Things are really thinning out at Walmart.
I did find some Clorox bleach this time.
The deli was closed.
I wanted a hot rotisserie chicken, so ended up going thru KFC.
The guy at the window was gloved.
I asked him if all the workers were and he said yes, we're following the rules for safety and cleanliness.
Otherwise I didn't see a lot of traffic.


----------



## pirate_girl

The platform bed that I had ordered from amazon prime is sitting back in the bedroom ready to assemble, so I've got that to do, as well as hang pictures.
Then the bedroom is officially done.
I've lived in this apartment for almost 7 months now and am still working on making it home.
Lol


----------



## tiredretired

Day 10 of House Arrest.

Roasting a 14 pound turkey today.  Not all the trimmings, but close.  

Going for a walk later around the property.  Sunny today, but cold.

Small snowstorm coming for tomorrow.  2-4 inches. 

Other than that, just another day.

Stay safe & stay strong.


----------



## Melensdad

Craft project to hang yarn ... FAILED

Both Melen and the lovely Mrs_Bob crochet and they have a couple bins worth of yarn.  They asked me to cut some dowels to 16" long so they could slide the yarn onto the dowels.  OK that was easy.  Now they want me to make a wall mount, to hold the dowels, so that the end of a dowel rod slips into an angled hole.  Using a 2' by 4' piece of 3/4" cherry plywood I had leftover from a prior project I figured it would be easy enough.  BUT I have no jig of any sort to drill the same angle holes in a pattern across the surface of the plywood.  My drill press won't work.  My plunge router won't work.  No way I can eyeball it to drill something like 60 perfectly aligned holes into the board.  So my thinking cap is on.​
Internet Grocery Order ... IN PROGRESS

The local grocery store offers a service where you place your order & pay for groceries on the internet, schedule a pick up time, and pull up to a special spot in their lot.  Figured we'd give it a try.  Ordered some refried beans and tortillas, some chicken livers to make pate', and a handful of other goodies.  They have texted me about a half-dozen times now that they needed to substitute items on my order.  They give the specific substitute and you can approve it or not.  Order is to be available for pick up in a couple hours.  

Might use it to keep our pantry stocked so we don't have to dip into the 'survival' food inventory too deeply, just in case this whole situation gets worse.​
Walk the dogs ... ???

Roughly 30 degrees and predicted 2" of snow on the way.  Not sure we will get the dogs walked today.​
Exercise equipment ... ???

YMCA is closed.  We have a small Rowing machine.  We have a nice elliptical machine.  We have a small Stair Stepper machine.  Might be time to get all those things set up for use so my body doesn't turn into a pile of blubber from binge watching FRIENDS on the TV.​
Gun and Ammo sale ... deal agreed upon, meeting tomorrow.

Some might say its a crazy time to be SELLING guns or ammo but I've started to thin down the herd of safe queens.  Not going to end up anywhere near defenseless or without ammo.  For the calibers I actually need, I have many many many thousands of rounds.  But a N.I.B. Springfield M1A-A1 Scout and a full case of 7.62.51 Mil-Surp ammo is going out tomorrow to one of the local county prosecutors for his private collection.​


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm glad that the grocery store pick-up is working for you.  It didn't for us.  We got a pick-up time 9-days in the future.  The missus was going to run to the grocery store this morning but didn't.  She says that she will do it tomorrow when she has to go in to town on other business.  I don't know how desperate she is to have a salad.  Lettuce and tomato on a hamburger would be nice too.  

We were going to do a jig saw puzzle but after my wife cleared off the dining table we couldn't find a puzzle.  I know there are some in this house somewhere or maybe they fell victim to one of those mad, sporadic "clean ups".  The dining table is now covered with tax papers.  

It's still raining, every day for 10 days now, so the dogs aren't interested in going out in that.  How can they sleep 20 hours a day?  I'm not too interested is going out in that mess either.  There are flood warning out for the county.  Even without the virus, this would be stay at home weather.  

Well, that's one week in and another to go.  For me it hasn't been too bad as these days I spend most of my time out and around the house anyway.  It's a lot tougher for my wife as she still is so involved in the local community.  She's handling it well though but when she's planning dinner at 10:00 in the morning …

If the rain quits and the roads dry out we may go for a drive this afternoon just to see what the outside world looks like.


----------



## tiredretired

Went for a two mile walk around the property on a chilly, but sunny day. Then came back into the house to the aroma of a roasting turkey.  After a shower, a nice cup of Hot Chocolate, put on a sweater and sat out on the deck with the dog.  Wife is taking a nap upstairs.  Her back has been a titch finicky.

Things are what one makes them to be and I gotta say, this house arrest thing ain't half bad today.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

I have things to do.
As a matter of fact, I have many things to do, but I just don't feel like doing anything.
I'm getting pretty tired of reading and hearing about this damn crises, and it's not affecting me per se, and I'm trying not to let it, but it's taking a bit of a toll on my psyche.

I got a pot of 15 bean soup going with some hot Italian sausage about to go in.
The house is smelling good.

It's partly sunny, and 69º, so I gotta go outside and do something!


----------



## FrancSevin

I also have many projects to which I need to address. A retaining wall repair, Cherry Tree that needs dead wood pruning, Or finishing the trim around five skylights in the loft. Clearing the study of Christmas decorations that should go into storage.

However, the number one thing one can do toward off this virus is a high immune system. That means lots of rest. So I'm prepping today for next week. 

Slept until 10:00 today. Now I'm just loafing. Some Laundry and cook dinner is all I have on my plate.


----------



## Bannedjoe

My shop looks like a bomb went off over the winter.
I...just...can't...bring...myself...to address it.

I kinda have an urge to set up the Lee Loadmaster, but it's pandemonium in there.
I have some more tractor work to do around the new addition, but my hip is still a little sore from bouncing around on it last week doing some grading work.

The wife says, if you don't feel like doing anything, then don't.
I'm like...okay.

I'm sure motivation will happen when it happens.

I think I'll hop on my trail bike and take the dogs for a run.
That always gets my juices flowing.

Here's Abby sitting on her bike thinking it's a grand idea.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I know how you guys feel but it's the freekin' rain that is keeping me inside.  Ten days straight now and flood warnings all over the county.  

Still, tidying up the shop did lead to finding that pack of toilet paper so that's a bonus.  

It's probably going to be at least Wednesday before I can run mowers and tractors over this waterlogged ground.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, my son and I made the work cabin trip, the Suzuki did real good in the deeper snow. Details in the tracked 4x4 section. We installed the security door today along with some shooting and hiking around. Not many animal tracks this trip but last night a very big Coyote or wolf came around because this morning there were tracks over ours. Headed home in the morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like winter is finally losing its grip here. It's snowing now but right at the freezing mark. And during the day temps are forecast around +8 celcius during the day for the next week. 

Tomorrow's task is working on my son's car changing the inner rear bumper. I'm having a hard time getting the nuts off due to 21 years of rust and undercoating. The grinder will take care of that.


----------



## pirate_girl

This essential employee is working 12 hours today.
You all be safe, stay sane and don't worry.


----------



## tiredretired

Today is Day 11 of house arrest.  Getting exercise, cooking and reading and trying to limit my time in front of the tube.  

Anxious to get cutting wood, but supposed to rain and snow all week so that will be a no go.  

Attitude, attitude, attitude.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm just going take a wild guess that this whole self quarantine social distance thing is going to last a lot longer than the 14 days. If you're going stir crazy now, just think of how things will look if we're into july and this is still going on. 

For me, I'm also trying to limit my time in front of the tv doing projects around the house. I used to say that my honeydo list was written on toilet paper but that stuff is too valuable now. Lmao. I just have my own list of projects to keep me going. A regular routine also helps to combat the craziness that would take over. 

Time to do my workout routine then head out to the garage to tinker on the car.


----------



## FrancSevin

I have three employees out today because St louis County, where they reside, went on Lock Down.  Rumor has it the entire state may go on Lock Down at 5:00 tonight.

My wife and I have made arrangements to live a the plant, if required, in our mini house camper.  The two of us can operate at least one of the critical lines for our clients.  
My son lives less than 1/4 mile from the plant. Our CSR a bit over a mile. So we could have, theoretically, two lines going.  

The house is well stocked so the kids can survive at home for about two weeks. Assuming we cannot travel, our neighbor will look in on them.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm heading east to the next county to meet the father of my Godson.  He has no ammo.  NONE.  

Giving him 2 boxes of 12ga shells.

On the way home I'm stopping at the grocery store.  The on-line grocery order I placed early this morning is available for pick up at 2pm.  They bring it out and put it in your trunk for you.  No interaction with a human, don't even have to get out of the car.  Just pull into a special parking spot, click the "I'm Here" button on their smartphone App and they bring it out to your car!





NorthernRedneck said:


> I'm just going take a wild guess that this whole self quarantine social distance thing is going to last a lot longer than the 14 days....



I think it sort of depends upon where you are in the world.

New York is so far behind the curve on this virus they probably will be in lock down for 30-45 days.

Nova Scotia, Canada and Benton County, IN on the other hand, probably can manage 14 days pretty easily.  Both are probably very safe places.  (I didn't check Nova Scotia, but I'm betting)

But if someone from a "safe" place travels to a "hot zone" place then the "safe place" will no longer be safe after that person returns.  This is where the problems lie.  We have a very very mobile society.  That mobility will kill a lot of people.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> But if someone from a "safe" place travels to a "hot zone" place then the "safe place" will no longer be safe after that person returns.  This is where the problems lie.  We have a very very mobile society.  That mobility will kill a lot of people.



I sure wish that shopping app had worked for us but a 9-day wait is a bit extreme.  In fact it's more than extreme, it's useless.  I don't know how Walmart's app is working.  My wife had to go to town this morning to drop off some stuff and said that our little town is deserted except for the grocery store car park which she said was full.  She changed her mind and didn't go in.  She said that Walmart's car park was equally busy.  I suppose that she is going to do without her salad stuff, fresh veg and lemons.  

My S-I-L is coming home from Georgia starting today.  She said last night, "I'm so looking forward to seeing you guys again".  I told her as long as she looks from the opposite side of the front gate she's perfectly welcome.  She's pissed at me again.  That's nothing new.  She spends half her life at least semi-pissed at me.  We still don't have any cases in our county so I think that it's probably perfectly safe but the point is that you just never know.  We're not testing around here until you show symptoms, feel sick and go to your doctor who refers you for testing.  To me that's 'way too late.  They could have been infectious for days before that and spreading joy and happiness all over the place.  

We're in to day 8 of hunkering down.  The rain is supposed to have quit until Friday but it was really foggy this morning.  It's still dull and dreary right now.


----------



## m1west

Drove home from the work cabin, just sat down


----------



## pirate_girl

After 12 hours at work, I feel like I've been there for two days.
When I got home last night, I found it very hard to fall asleep, so I'm up and running on 3 hours of sleep.
I've got 2 days off now.
I foresee a nap this afternoon.


----------



## FrancSevin

As a result of COVID-19, we set up new protocols starting today.

Only one entrance for all persons coming into the plant.  They must wear a Temp monitor on site has show no fever.

All employees possess a company letter certifying their occupation at a critical need manufacturing facility.

No delivery drivers allowed in the plant.

A log is kept of all persons who enter the plant certifying their absent fever condition.  

Our County is now on lock down except for critical industries.

Cathy and I may be living at the plant 24/5; taking two days off to check on the kids and bring home groceries and supplies. I hope it doesn't get that drastic.


----------



## pirate_girl

> All employees possess a company letter certifying their occupation.



Yes, we got those too.


----------



## tiredretired

Got all the groceries put away from our early morning foray to the supermarket during senior citizen hour.  The stuff for the main Frig and pantry got wiped down with Lysol wipes.  The stuff for the secondary frig and freezers got put directly in.  Same with the stuff that goes in the disaster pantry or as we call it, "The Morman's Larder"  LOL. That stuff will not be used during the 3 day or so half life.  

Great to replenish what we have used these past two weeks and actually add to our supply.  Expecting the Governor to call a lockdown any day now.  I am sure one can still go to the grocery store or pharmacy in such a situation.  I mean seriously, what are folks going to do. 

Checkout lady said that they may soon stop accepting cash.  CC only.  Wow, the times they are a changin".


----------



## FrancSevin

MY WIFE LOVES TO FLY SOUTHWEST.  THEY ARE CURRENTLY RUNNING A SALE ON TRAVEL.  CAYMAN ISLANDS FOR $175 ST. LUCIA FOR $189 AND SO ON.

I REMINDED HER THAT IF WE WENT WE COULD NOT RETURN BECAUSE OF THE TRAVEL BAN.

SHE ANSWERED QUICKLY,,,"SO WHAT'S YOUR POINT!


----------



## Bannedjoe

The sun is out, the temp is currently an almost acceptable level of 57º.
Motivation is returning, but mostly by necessity.
The wife went out to start the spare car, and apparently the mice have attacked again.
The 2000 Grand Cherokee turns over but doesn't fire.
The last time this happened, it took a very good mechanic well over a week to find the chewed wires and cost me a small fortune in labor.
I'm getting a 320 code which translates to no signal from the CPS.
I replaced it not all that long ago, so I know how, and I'm hoping that maybe that's all they chewed.

My burn pit needs dug out again too.


----------



## Melensdad

Still cold here. Snow on the ground. 

But the garden planning is taking shape.  Soon as it warms up enough I'll be cleaning out the old beds and getting them ready for new tomatoes, peppers, onions, etc.  

Going to get the tiller started up and ready in advance.  It's a little Honda, works great inside raised beds.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> The sun is out, the temp is currently an almost acceptable level of 57º.
> Motivation is returning, but mostly by necessity.
> The wife went out to start the spare car, and apparently the mice have attacked again.
> The 2000 Grand Cherokee turns over but doesn't fire.
> The last time this happened, it took a very good mechanic well over a week to find the chewed wires and cost me a small fortune in labor.
> I'm getting a 320 code which translates to no signal from the CPS.
> I replaced it not all that long ago, so I know how, and I'm hoping that maybe that's all they chewed.
> 
> My burn pit needs dug out again too.





Yeah mice, and rats, can really make a mess of a Jeep.
My 96 Grand Cherokee was parked on my Ozark ranch for a whole summer. They not only chewed the wiring but the brake lines. Not something you want to find out in hill country.

After fixing all of that, we came to the property to find a flat tire. Something had literally chewed thru the rubber on the sidewall. 

We got some mean critters in the Ozarks. Chiggers that carry chainsaws and Skeeters so big they have numbers on the side.


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> Yeah mice, and rats, can really make a mess of a Jeep.
> My 96 Grand Cherokee was parked on my Ozark ranch for a whole summer. They not only chewed the wiring but the brake lines. Not something you want to find out in hill country.
> 
> After fixing all of that, we came to the property to find a flat tire. Something had literally chewed thru the rubber on the sidewall.
> 
> We got some mean critters in the Ozarks. Chiggers that carry chainsaws and Skeeters so big they have numbers on the side.



The little bastards chewed it down within a fraction of an inch of the stycast on the sensor.
If you know anything about stycast, you can't dig anything out of it without destroying what you're going after.

Using my mil-spec rework skills, I managed to get ahold of the last little bits left behind on the unit, tin them and attach some new wires, that I then shrink tubed and wrapped the crap out of.

Finishing up a little break, I'm now out to see if my Macgyver skills will save me a trip to town.
These things are a bitch to get out, a 6 angry crack whores to get back in.


----------



## tiredretired

I have two neighbors who both last year got new cats that wander the fields around our houses looking for mice and the occasional rat from the river. 

Well, lo and behold, this winter, I caught a grand total of one mouse in the garage with the DeCon never touched.  Traps baited and charged, not touched. 

Never underestimate the power of a predator.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

Farkin' A doodah!!!!
It worked.

I love my Jeeps, but I hate Chrysler engineers.

They could have easily designed these Jeeps with nice little removable access covers for things like this, and the in tank fuel pump etc.
Money grubbing lazy bastards. 

Cats aren't a very good solution here in the desert.
Their odors, and their shit buried everywhere attracts coyotes, which in turn gets them eaten.

We tried that once before, and in one week, the cats all disappeared.

The only tried and true way of keeping critters out of the engine compartment is to leave the hoods open so it's not a safe protected spot.
I hate rodents.

I just thank the lord this was the only damage this time.
Then I asked him to please take his mice somewhere else.


----------



## EastTexFrank

You have my sympathy.  Rats and mice were a constant problem at the farm until we got outside cats.  

Today was a good day apart from losing water but that only lasted for about 4-hours.  

The sun broke through about noon and the temperature got up to 80°F.  Magic.  I actually put on work clothes.  I've lived in my sweats for the past 4-days.  I went outside.  The dogs loved it.  They ran and scampered around for about 30 minutes and then flopped.  

I planted some replacement asparagus in my bed.  They're the only vegetable that we grow these days.  I treated the ant mounds that have sprouted over the last 2 wet weeks.  I sprayed a little around the house and I piddled around big time.  

My wife went in to the grocery store at 7:30 pm, 30 minutes before they close and found the place almost deserted.  That's probably because there wasn't much on the shelves to buy but there was produce which was what she was looking for.  She came home happy and we are good for at least the next two weeks as far as salad things are concerned.  I can actually have lettuce and tomato on my hamburger now and we have K-Cups for another month.  We have all the staples except that she couldn't find lemons and she dearly wanted those.  She eats a lot of shrimp.  

TOMORROW WE MOW!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

About the only productive thing I did yesterday was 2 dump runs. Other than that it was a sweats day for me too. Today won't be much different. I might haul the oldest boy out to the garage to work on his car for a bit. I'm also thinking about a full workout. I have everything here to do it. Just a matter of kicking myself in the a$$ to do it.


----------



## m1west

today is go out day, a customer is bugging me for an estimate which means I have to go there, grocery trip and my buddy Robert talked me into dropping the frame from his truck to get custom SS brake lines put on it. The only condition I had was when get there I'm not getting out of the truck  or meeting anyone and they agreed.


----------



## tiredretired

Bannedjoe said:


> Farkin' A doodah!!!!
> It worked.
> 
> I love my Jeeps, but I hate Chrysler engineers.
> 
> *They could have easily designed these Jeeps with nice little removable access covers for things like this, and the in tank fuel pump etc.
> Money grubbing lazy bastards. *
> 
> Cats aren't a very good solution here in the desert.
> Their odors, and their shit buried everywhere attracts coyotes, which in turn gets them eaten.
> 
> We tried that once before, and in one week, the cats all disappeared.
> 
> The only tried and true way of keeping critters out of the engine compartment is to leave the hoods open so it's not a safe protected spot.
> I hate rodents.
> 
> I just thank the lord this was the only damage this time.
> Then I asked him to please take his mice somewhere else.



Ford engineers are no better. 

I have needed to replace the back flow preventer in the fuel pump for about a year now.  What happens is when the truck sits for a while, it loses fuel rail pressure at the injectors, requiring me to cycle the ignition on and off a few times before starting to re-pressure the line.  No big deal.  Ethanol gas is the culprit.  Destroys seals.  

It would have been fixed by now, but ya gotta drop the gas tank and without a lift the job is more than I want to try, laying on my back at 71 years of age on the garage floor.  

*An access panel in the pickup bed right above the pump would have been a God send.  Thanks for nothing Ford.  *


----------



## pirate_girl

Last night I made a fab dinner for myself.
Watched some movies and stayed home, inside.
Today is pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Melensdad

Got to take care of yourself 



pirate_girl said:


> Last night I made a fab dinner for myself.
> Watched some movies and stayed home, inside.
> Today is pretty much the same thing.



Melen made us Chicken Masala, side of fresh made garlic flatbread, plus some zucchini.

We watched the WWI movie 1917, which won all sorts of awards.  It was cinematically pretty amazing to watch but I actually didn't thing the movie was all that great.


----------



## Bannedjoe

TiredRetired said:


> *An access panel in the pickup bed right above the pump would have been a God send.  Thanks for nothing Ford.  *



No shit!
I just did some work on my 86 f250 regarding the fuel tanks, hoses etc.
Much easier to just pull the bed off, rather than drop the tanks.
But you still have to crawl underneath to loosen the bed bolts, and wiring.

But I've reached the point with age, a hip replacement, and a knee replacement, that I just don't have what it takes to be crawling around under cars anymore.
I can get down on the ground, but I feel like a turtle on its back when it's time to get up, and things ache for days afterwards.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just did an hour workout then cleaned up some dishes in the kitchen. This afternoon I plan on going to the garage to work on my son's car for a bit.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Got to take care of yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Melen made us Chicken Masala, side of fresh made garlic flatbread, plus some zucchini.
> 
> We watched the WWI movie 1917, which won all sorts of awards.  It was cinematically pretty amazing to watch but I actually didn't thing the movie was all that great.



Yes indeedy!

Melen's dinner sounds superb.

It was Doris Day films for me lol
Glass Bottom Boat and Send Me No Flowers.
Hilarious, and they never get old.


----------



## FrancSevin

I finally have accumulated the materials for installing the Oak step covers and white kickplates for the loft stairs.  Stained and poly urethaned the oak treads.  Cut all the little pieces of pint to attach everything with glue and a finish nail gun.
That leaves a small amount of trim pieces around the skylights and the loft is finally done.


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Yes indeedy!
> 
> Melen's dinner sounds superb.
> 
> It was Doris Day films for me lol
> *Glass Bottom Boat *and Send Me No Flowers.
> Hilarious, and they never get old.



One of my favorites


----------



## pirate_girl

Today it's back to work on the 12.

Last night I enjoyed face time with Ty, his lady love and the kids, while they sat around a fire on the pond.
Sure can't wait until I can see them all again.
For hugs and kisses.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm gonna try Sam's Club this morning. Just as soon as the CSR get in to work so I can leave the office. We don't really need anything but the company storage closet has room for TP and paper towels.

I'll I also like the Eye of Rounds likely find some prime cuts of beef for burger grinding as well.

Last night was "Blue Bloods on the telly. So I did not finish the steps. Although she won't let me have a mustache, the wife has a thing for Tom Selleck. Me, I'm a Clint Eastwood kind a guy.
Besides, I'm more into Bridget Moynihan.


----------



## tiredretired

Day 14 of House Arrest

Today is supposed to be sunny and in the 50's so outside working it will be. 

It will feel good to be outside puttering.


----------



## FrancSevin

No TP,or roll paper towels at SAM"S Club. But they did have sani-wipes. 
They also had food service poly bags which we will soon need with our increase in orders.

The store has been packed all week with lines in the parking lot, but only 10 customers in the store at a time. I guess they relaxed that rule this morning because there were a lot of folks shopping.
Except for TP and towels, the shelves were fairly full.

Eye of Round, USDA Choice was $4.49 a lb. Chicken breasts were $1.99 a lb. Chuck was $4.44 per Lb.

Mixing Chuck with the some butt ends of the Round gives a fairly lean mix. I cut the center of the round into small 4 oz steaks. I'll be grinding both into burger tonight. I cut each chicken breast into three parts. Then bag and freeze.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yesterday I mowed, today I spray … if the wind doesn't blow too hard.  It's supposed to get on up there.  We'll see.

I've also got to make a run in to town sometime to get rid of aluminum cans at the recycling trailer.  I don't know if that will be today though.  

By the way TR, it's supposed to be in the low 80s here today.  The last three days have been outstanding.  I can handle this isolation.


----------



## m1west

Had o go to the field to look at couple jobs, now I gotta worry for a few days.


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> Yesterday I mowed, today I spray … if the wind doesn't blow too hard.  It's supposed to get on up there.  We'll see.
> 
> I've also got to make a run in to town sometime to get rid of aluminum cans at the recycling trailer.  I don't know if that will be today though.
> 
> *By the way TR, it's supposed to be in the low 80s here today.  The last three days have been outstanding.  I can handle this isolation.*



:th_lmao:  Not sure we could handle that right now.  The wife and I went for a 2.5 mile walk around noon time.  Temp in the mid 50's and we were sweating bullets by the time we got back.  LOL

Funny you mention handling the isolation well, that was one of our topics of conversation while walking.  

Things are getting bad in NYC and tons of them are heading here to their summer homes.  Gotta stay away from those blokes, I can tell you that.  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

-1 celcius here. I haven't done a single thing today. Actually, I stand corrected. I got dressed. I did look outside a couple times if that counts. Just finding it harder to get motivated. Since all this coronavirus bs started I can no longer go to physio, chiropractor, or the gym. And I'm feeling it. All the progress I've made over the past 5 years is going out the window because some Chinese people thought that eating bats was a good idea.


----------



## tiredretired

Clothes dryer started squealing like crazy this afternoon.  Drive you crazy.  

Took the back off for a look see.  The most likely culprit I could think of is one of the two idler wheels that support the drum is dry.  Grabbed my spray can of silicon spray and with the straw on it was able to squirt plenty of lube on each wheel.. 

Just like that, quiet as a church mouse again.  

Kind of had the same situation a while ago with the bearing on the auger of the pellet stove.  Odd because the auger only turns 4 RPM, not exactly rough on a bearing, but it was dry and making a little noise when feeding pellets.  Again, silicon spray to the rescue.  Good stuff to keep on hand.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, this is certainly going to be the strangest birthday ever!
Can't go anywhere, can't do much but social media and do things around here.
My friend Jules did pop in this morning to drop off a few gifts.
She knows my style.




I'll have cake another day.

Early morning calls from the kids and wee ones.
Sweet.


----------



## Ross 650

*Happy birthday Lollie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Ross 650 said:


> *Happy birthday Lollie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




What he said!


----------



## tiredretired

PG, you have your very own birthday thread here today.   http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=85751

Well, today is NOT my birthday but I shall still celebrate the onset of spring, 50's today and I think I will wash the Jeep.  

Today is also Day #15 of House Arrest.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I don't know what I'm going to do today.  

The weather is still warm but totally overcast and it's supposed to start raining this afternoon as a cooler front moves through so no spraying. 

I have to make a run to town but that can be done any time, I might even wait until next week.  

I have to find something to do!


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do today.
> 
> The weather is still warm but totally overcast and it's supposed to start raining this afternoon as a cooler front moves through so no spraying.
> 
> I have to make a run to town but that can be done any time, I might even wait until next week.
> 
> *I have to find something to do!*



When in doubt...........Take a nap. :th_lmao:

Well, as it turns out I did not fix the squealing problem with our clothes dryer.  I thought sure it was the idler wheels that support the drum, but not the case.  A little internet searching turns up this is a known issue with Whirlpool dryers and the culprit is the belt tension pulley wheel. I had given that a squirt of lube as well while I was in there, but it only lasted a day before the noise came back.  No bearing, just a cheap ass bushing and they wear out and start squealing with this finger nail on a chalk board noise.  Drive you nuts and pisses off the dog to no end.  LOL. 

So, good old Ebay had a replacement wheel and bushing for 6 bucks.  Supposed to be in on Tuesday.  I can live with that.  I told mother, hell we ain't going anywhere how in hell can we dirty clothes?


----------



## Melensdad

Spent a little time sweating in the garden trying to rake out some of the weeds.  Made a dent in it.  I have several raised beds, each surrounded by gravel paths that go between the beds.  It's going to take a few days to get this done, especially with my arthritis.  Worked until my wrists started hurting.  Going to head back down the hill and work a bit more before the rain shows up.  Supposed to rain all weekend so its now or never!  I just want to get the long dead grasses & weeds raked out so they are ready for the tiller when they dry out.






Ross 650 said:


> *Happy birthday Lollie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



WHAT HE SAID


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, the wind was gusting to 25mph so spraying was out of the question. 

I decided to go down to the barn and grease all the tractors and mowers before I put them to hard use.  The little tractor had a flat.  Spent forever getting that fixed.  The big tractor tires were low so I blew them up.  With one thing and another that took all afternoon.  That's two days in a row that one of my 15 minute jobs has taken all day to do.  

Do any of you have the same problem where 10 minutes of work takes the whole day to achieve?

Soon I'll actually get to get some work done around here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yawn. Morning everyone. Day ??? Of house arrest for us. I have a few things to do around here to keep me busy. 

I woke up to a lovely accuweather alert for tonight. Up to 15 cm of heavy wet snow and rain is expected. 

I'm parolling myself for a couple hours this evening to go play guitar for the livestream church service.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working today 12 hours 10a-10p.
Same tomorrow, only 2p-2a.

It rained pretty heavy overnight.
I heard some thunder, but was out like a light almost as soon as my head hit the pillow.
More rain today. Blah.


----------



## Bamby

NorthernRedneck said:


> -1 celcius here. I haven't done a single thing today. Actually, I stand corrected. I got dressed. I did look outside a couple times if that counts. Just finding it harder to get motivated. Since all this coronavirus bs started I can no longer go to physio, chiropractor, or the gym. And I'm feeling it. All the progress I've made over the past 5 years is going out the window because some Chinese people thought that eating bats was a good idea.



You know I'd bet that eating bats wasn't their real choice, it was likely their only choice at the time. 

As far as missing the gym you've got a huge one surrounding your place. Pick up a push mower for some of the yard. Fire up the chain saw and cut some wood. The gather the splitting maul and a couple wedges and split and stack some wood against next winter. Splitting wood is wonderful exercise that works out the whole upper body. 

I actually used to like to take some of my life's frustrations out to the woodpile and sort them out. It made for some good therapy for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. Problem is that we're in between seasons right now. Still 2 feet of snow but getting milder and very wet and sloppy. Only so much yard work to do. My son's car is at a standstill as I await some special tools I ordered that I can't find locally as the places that would carry them are presently closed due to the virus. It's too mild and wet now to ride the snowmobile but still too much snow to ride the quads. That also makes getting firewood a real chore.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hehe..
They covered our sign.


----------



## Bamby

Yea back in the days when we could cut almost anywhere here close to home I used to like to wonder and cut and gather some wood a for a few hours. I'd drag it in all summer long and it all added up to a pretty big pile. And like I said I kinda liked my wood burner..

Then a citified dude purchased a key piece of property and changed the tune of the entire neighborhood. He would rather watch downed trees rot than allow anyone to make use of the wood. He wouldn't allow anyone to hunt and even went as far as to put people on property lines not so much as to shoot the deer for themselves it was to turn the deer back onto his property where nobody could shoot them.

This went on for awhile and before you knew it all the property owners retracted their permissions to utilize their property for any reason even walking. Yep everyone protecting their deer herd from being pushed off where they could be bagged.

Now I can no longer cut wood or even stroll off my few acres for a walk. I am just grateful that natural gas was extended back here some time ago. At  60 a month on budget it just wouldn't pay to load up the truck and drive down the road to who knows where to cut wood. By the time the truck, saws gas and oil are paid for I might have the 60 in the wood without  hot water.......


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bamby said:


> You know I'd bet that eating bats wasn't their real choice, it was likely their only choice at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as missing the gym you've got a huge one surrounding your place. Pick up a push mower for some of the yard. Fire up the chain saw and cut some wood. The gather the splitting maul and a couple wedges and split and stack some wood against next winter. Splitting wood is wonderful exercise that works out the whole upper body.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually used to like to take some of my life's frustrations out to the woodpile and sort them out. It made for some good therapy for me.


"Go outside and do some work" he says. 

I just tried that. Slipped on ice and landed on my a$$ hurting my hands and wrists.

 I had the side by side parked up by the house with a cover on it. It was surrounded by 2 feet of snow all around. After digging it out and getting the cover off, I started walking down the driveway to the garage to get the battery charger. It's about an 8 ft drop over 40 feet. Of course all day yesterday water was running down the driveway and overnight it froze to a clear later of ice over the gravel. Yes, that hurt.


----------



## m1west

Just hanging out today minding my own business and the power just went out, Im operating off of my phone now, if its still off after I eat I guess I will get the generator hooked up, and to top it off its cold and raining.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, the wind was gusting to 25mph so spraying was out of the question.
> 
> I decided to go down to the barn and grease all the tractors and mowers before I put them to hard use. The little tractor had a flat. Spent forever getting that fixed. The big tractor tires were low so I blew them up. With one thing and another that took all afternoon. That's two days in a row that one of my 15 minute jobs has taken all day to do.
> 
> Do any of you have the same problem where 10 minutes of work takes the whole day to achieve?
> 
> Soon I'll actually get to get some work done around here.


 
Yep.  Back when I was poor I had so few tools, I made do with what I had

Now I have all these special tools and for a 15 minute project, spend an hour looking for the tool that supposedly will save time.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Yep.  Back when I was poor I had so few tools, I made do with what I had
> 
> Now I have all these special tools and for a 15 minute project, spend an hour looking for the tool that supposedly will save time.



Franc, I love it.  You summed up my life in a sentence.  

Today I went outside about 9:00.  The rain started at 9:15 and carried on, thunder and all, until about 3:30 this afternoon.  Another day wasted but it was a beautiful evening.  

Tomorrow is still going to be too wet to do what I want done so we'll see what Monday brings.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> Yep.  Back when I was poor I had so few tools, I made do with what I had
> 
> Now I have all these special tools and for a 15 minute project, spend an hour looking for the tool that supposedly will save time.



My life in a nutshell. When we bought our first house back in the 70's we would squeeze a nickel so hard we would make the buffalo fart.  

I bought an old, cheap tilt table, table saw at a flea market for 10 bucks. Anyone who has ever used a tilt table saw will know what a special brand of misery that is. But you know what, I did a lot of work with that and was thankful I had it.  

When I was finally able to step up to a nice modern DeWalt I was in seventh heaven.  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're on the edge of a big storm cell right now coming up from minnesota.  It's really windy but supposed to be a mixture of rain and snow throughout the day.  I can feel it in my bones.  So I won't be doing much.  Maybe watch the livestream of the iracing nascar race this afternoon.  Yeah, it's a video game but it beats watching reruns of other shows on tv.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's a pretty nice day after the rain yesterday.  It's supposed to be in the low 70s after the mid 80s we had before the front came through.  

I'm still in my sweats so it's not shaping up to be a busy day.  I may go wash cars because it's pine pollen time in East Texas and everything is covered in yellow dust.  I may go trim a hedge or something or I may just take the day off.  Who knows.

This is day 14 of isolation and we're both still healthy apart from allergies.  Let's see if we can keep it like that.


----------



## tiredretired

Day 17 of our House Arrest.

Raining, windy and raw outside, so.....I ground up 2 pounds of hamburg and 2 pounds of pork for the filling for 2 meat pies.  Filling needs to be made a day ahead.  So, tomorrow we eat one meat pie and freeze the other.   

Thinking of watching a movie this afternoon if I can stay awake.  LOL. 

Life is good.  Stay healthy everyone.


----------



## m1west

Had a nice day target shooting with the wife, details in the rifle section


----------



## FrancSevin

Spent the day tearing down a Handy Stone retaining wall I built some thirty years ago. Part of it had settled about three inches. It was a section that the power company tore out and replaced when Lightning struck their power cable in my yard. I remember them thanking me for building a brick wall instead of a concrete one. Saying they would have blasted the concrete one and charged me.

Well, over the years their section sank. So today I began taking apart 16 feet of a five foot high Handy stone wall. Handy stone is an8" X8" X 4" interlocking concrete block, they no longer make but I love it for retaining wall. Probably have 4,000 of them in my back yard Hardscapes. At about a buck a piece they were a great value.

Anyways, the power company did rebuild the wall but they used premix concrete for the foundation and did not pound the gravel base. So it sank. What a b!tch to unravel so I could get it done level and right.
I literally had to use a 16 Lb sledge to break it all up.

Tomorrow, I will pound and level 1' minus and get it right,. Then re lay all the stones and then set the new fence on top. I know tomorrow is Monday, a workday, but since Friday I have been running a fever, 100 F, so I cannot go in to work. I believe it is one of my meds causing the fever but, we just cannot take the chance.

More on Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Crappy weather day. Thankfully we didn't get the snow but it did rain all day so the snow took a beating. 

Can someone please tell my kids grandmother to come and get them?  They're driving me crazy. They haven't been anywhere in 2 weeks and are going stir crazy.


----------



## Melensdad

Our garbage pick up day is Tuesday. I have been looking forward to going outside this evening to do take out the trash bins. Hardest part will be deciding what to wear. Formal pajamas? Informal pajamas? Or do I actually put on pants? Normally during a global pandemic I only wear pants 1 day a week because I don't want to be confused as an over-achiever, but its garbage day and that might actually make for a good day to celebrate normalcy and partially dress.  What is great about this is that tomorrow I get to go back outside and bring the bins back to the house.  Outside 2 days in a row!

BTW, some corned beef hash with 2 over easy eggs for breakfast and a couple double shots of fresh brewed espresso.  

Now to watch the morning news anchors report the news of the outside world, from remote makeshift 'studios' inside their homes!


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> Our garbage pick up day is Tuesday. I have been looking forward to going outside this evening to do take out the trash bins. Hardest part will be deciding what to wear. Formal pajamas? Informal pajamas? Or do I actually put on pants? Normally during a global pandemic I only wear pants 1 day a week because I don't want to be confused as an over-achiever, but its garbage day and that might actually make for a good day to celebrate normalcy and partially dress.  What is great about this is that tomorrow I get to go back outside and bring the bins back to the house.  Outside 2 days in a row!
> 
> *BTW, some corned beef hash with 2 over easy eggs for breakfast *and a couple double shots of fresh brewed espresso.
> 
> Now to watch the morning news anchors report the news of the outside world, from remote makeshift 'studios' inside their homes!



My Hormel hash is on its way, but a few weeks away.  Reviewing the order on Amazon I noticed my bride ordered 2 cases of V8 juice last night after I went to bed.  Smart move.  I love the stuff but tend to stay away because of the salt content but my BP is on its way down due to my weight loss (20 pounds now  ) and I am off one of the meds entirely now.  

Some friends emailed us this morning that Senior Citizen Hour as the supermarket was deserted and the store well stocked except for TP.  They were out of the store in 24 minutes so they could not have been buying much.  They are the ones that do not prep or stock and only buy for the week ahead.  Foolish if you ask me.

Stay healthy and keep a good attitude.  Life is good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Worked until 2am, slept until 9 this morning.
Things are a-ok here.
Hopefully it stays that way.
Going to enjoy puttering around today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I thought that I might achieve something today but it's not to be.  Heavy early morning rain put an end to that and it looks as more is coming.   

I don't know what I'll end up doing but I have to find something.


----------



## Melensdad

Got out for a bit and raked some of the weeds off the garden beds.  It was in the low 40's and the sun was still too low to get much warmth, but I was ordered out of the house by Melen because she needed quiet to do some on-line coursework for school.  

Getting the garden beds ready to get the tiller in there.  Still too wet.  We have not had a garden for 2 years because we had done so much traveling in the summers so the beds were over-grown but still generally in tact.  Just have to use a bit of elbow grease to get them back into planting shape.  

A tree fell into the garden over the winter, ground is too wet to get the tractor down to pull it out.  It's laying over a couple paths and a couple of the smaller planting beds.  Removing it is a low priority because I probably won't be getting those beds planted at all.  

We are not planning to plant the entire garden, mainly the onions, tomatoes and peppers.  Those are our favorites.  So I'm going to need 3, maybe 4 of the 10 beds we have down there.  

I was able to order started pepper and tomato plants, they should be delivered next week so that is a bonus.  We tend to fail at seed starting.  We switched to plant buying for most of our gardening several years ago and that works better for us.  That said, I'm not going to the garden center to buy plants, just don't want to take the risk.

Onion sets were also acquired.  

I want to try growing sweet potatoes, found starters on-line and those will be delivered.  Never tried any potatoes because we have thin soil over clay.  I'm going to have to build a mound?  Or a special deep bed?  Not really sure.  I guess I'll figure it out?

Her next class is starting soon so I will be going back out to the garden to do a bit more work.  I find that with my arthritis, working for an hour, taking a rest, working again, etc etc etc tends to be best for me.  Trying to work long durations without resting usually ends up making me miserable for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## bczoom

Melensdad said:


> I want to try growing sweet potatoes, found starters on-line and those will be delivered.  Never tried any potatoes because we have thin soil over clay.  I'm going to have to build a mound?  Or a special deep bed?  Not really sure.  I guess I'll figure it out?


Not sure about sweet potatoes but a deep bed or mounding is required for regular potatoes. I don't do potatoes or peas.  For the effort it's not worth it (to me) considering how little they cost at the store. 

Ground is very wet here.  Rolled the lawn yesterday.  

It's only 1PM so I'm still trying to figure out what I want to do today.  Should have a plan by 3PM.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got an hour workout in this morning then headed out to the garage to work on a project I had put on the back burner for a few months. 

We have each kids school picture in an 8x10 frame on top the tv stand but they keep falling over. So I built some wooden stands to hold each one so they don't fall anymore.  I did make a 6th frame as right now we're in limbo. We've had an 8 yr old girl staying with us for 2 weeks and have been asked to foster her longterm as she'll be in the foster system until she's 18. When her permanent placement with us is official and we can get an 8x10 picture of her, it can go up beside the other kids so she feels like part of the family.


----------



## tiredretired

Put my meat pie together and in the oven.  Looking forward to that.  

Picked up a small curb side order today.  That is about it.  

Going to finish the movie Hunter Killer.  A submarine movie that I started last night but could not finish.  

Another day in paradise.  Keep the Faith.  Stay safe.  Stay healthy.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's been 18 days since I have been to town although it's only day 15 of our official isolation and it's the first time I've actually felt a little bit antsy.  I think that it was the rain pouring down all day.  We had some pretty serious thunderstorms passing through this afternoon.  

I did go out and break down some cardboard boxes to get them in the trash since we can't recycle them any more.  All our plastic is going in to the trash as well now.  I did clean out and replace the kitty litter in the cat's box.  Who would have ever thought that would be a highlight of my day.  Lastly, I took a nap this afternoon.  Pretty boring day.

I don't see too much being done tomorrow either.  Everything is waterlogged again.  My wife says she may make a run in to town on Wednesday to get some groceries.  My S-I-L was there today and said the place was deserted.  I may ask her to stop by Cowburners for curb side delivery of their wings to bring home.  I haven't had my fix in almost 3 weeks.


----------



## FrancSevin

Stayed home and worked on the retaining wall.  About half done by 5:00 and called it quits.

No fever since I stopped taking the medicine.   However, the plant ran fine without me today so they can go on without me again tomorrow.  I'll finish the wall and get some tree trimming done.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working 10-10 today.
The only good thing about the coronavirus is that we're not accepting admissions.
Less paperwork makes for a happy Lollie.


----------



## Melensdad

High of 43 degrees, some wind, overcast ...

Might be a pajama day today?  We will see if I can get myself down to the garden to work a bit more on the beds.  Got quite a bit of progress made yesterday.  The lovely Mrs_Bob helped, and her sister, who lives in the guest apartment, also offered a hand.  More was accomplished than I had planned to get done so that is good.  Given that the weather is supposed to turn better tomorrow and there was so much done yesterday, maybe today will be a day of rest?  

The local county seat just announced that it is cancelling their 4th of July parade, fireworks, festival.  Hmmm... It's probably the biggest party in the county?  






pirate_girl said:


> Working 10-10 today.
> The only good thing about the coronavirus is that we're not accepting admissions.
> Less paperwork makes for a happy Lollie.



Finding the silver lining


----------



## pirate_girl

Always the silver lining.
Remember the old song for the garment workers, Look For The Union Label?
My song is Look For The Silverrrr Lininggggg..
 ?
Because there always is one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's my plans for today. Just doing my part to help save humanity.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Here's my plans for today. Just doing my part to help save humanity.



You’re lucky they let you use their chair!  :th_lmao:


----------



## tiredretired

Day 19 of House Arrest.  

Sunny, mid 40's which means we go for a walk today. 

Weekly Post Office visit today.  I have a part for the Clothes Dryer coming in, but I think I fixed the old part so this new one will become a spare.  

Other than that,  not much.

Stay positive, stay safe and Keep the Faith.


----------



## m1west

Didn't do much today, about thinly thing productive was priming a shit load of brass I cleaned yesterday from all the shooting we have been doing lately.


----------



## FrancSevin

Finished the retaining wall repair.

UI spent the balance of the afternoon cleaning up twigs and branches and burned them in the fire pit along with all the old fence boards. 
Tomorrow I frame the base 4X4's for the foot of the new fence on the top of the wall.  five foot four inches of cedar with white lattice on top.  33 eight foot sections.

It all shipped to arrive 1/18/20.  I'll install it one side of the yard at a time. South side gets 9 sections.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

About the only productive thing I did was clean up part of the dog kennel that's clear of snow. It's melting quickly.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> About the only productive thing I did was clean up part of the dog kennel that's clear of snow. It's melting quickly.



You're a bit like me.  I drove down to the front gate to replace a light bulb that had burned out.  Basically, that's it.  No more, no less.  That's about it.  It was hardly worth putting on work clothes for.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was home at 10:15 last night.
That may be record breaking time for giving report and bugging out.

So I've got two days off now, yes!
I'm up with the caffeine coursing through my veins, not really planning on doing much of anything today.

My kids have been texting me about boredom.
Suck it up, there is always something to do.
Stay safe everyone!


----------



## FrancSevin

Day five of self quarantine.  Wind storm blew some shingles of the other night.  didn't see it until this morning.

That and a string of lights the wifey wants put up in back.

Then I tackle the Husky lawn mower. Ran it two weeks ago just fine.  Now it won't start. Only one year old. Fuel is fresh.?????

This is just like being retired.  I hate it!

Everything is fine at the plant. My son is pulling double duty.  Orders for medical products are coming in fast and large. Originally contracted to fill in around our regular work, Primarily a_ loss leader_ so we can brag about being rated to do Medical grade. We don't make much margin on them. 

We refuse to take advantage and raise prices.  So March and April will be high dollar but low profit, if any.  Wish I was there on the plant floor. 

No fever for five days so I may go in Thursday. I could use the rest.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far I've done my weds morn workout to stay mobile and active.  Not planning to leave the yard today.  Planning a grocery run tomorrow and a couple other quick stops then home to hide.  

The kids aren't happy.  The government announced yesterday that there won't be any school until after at least may 5th.  My guess is see you in september.  But in the meantime, they have rolled out online training for each student along with the guidelines as to how many hours per week they are expected to complete and what to focus on.  Their teachers are assigning them work online now.  We'll see how that goes.  We have 6 kids here and deal with 4 different schools so it'll be interesting to see how they (and we) cope with this.


----------



## waybomb

Franc
Food factory here. About 300 people. We have run out of dust masks. Have purchased about 150 face shields so far but can't find anymore. Have been asking folks to bring bandanas or anything else they may personally own to protect themselves and others.

Any leads on bulk dust masks or face shields?

Could use 150 face shields.
As for masks - thousands. 

Fred


----------



## pirate_girl

It's overcast, but the weather isn't bad here.
I'll take my walk this afternoon then again before dark.
I'm making bratwurst wrapped in crescent rolls for dinner, probably find a good movie to watch tonight, then have face time with my grandbabies.


----------



## tiredretired

Day 20 of House Arrest.  Made a run to the supermarket for Senior Hour at 6AM to replenish perishables.  Not too busy.  No TP.  Was going to pick some up for the in laws, so I ended up giving them 6 rolls of our own.  We have over a year's supply so no problemo there. 

Picked up some bar & chain oil at Tractor Supply so I shall be cutting wood later this week.  

Enough running around for a while.  Plan on staying right at the fort working now that the weather is getting better by the day and the last of the snow is gone.  

Stay healthy, stay safe and Keep the Faith.


----------



## m1west

Just went down to the shop to irritate my son a little, one of my favorite activities when the buttons I push light him up, right now his tattooed girlfriend is the topic. All from more than 6 feet away, safety first:th_lmao:


----------



## tiredretired

m1west said:


> Just went down to the shop to irritate my son a little, one of my favorite activities when the buttons I push light him up, right now his tattooed girlfriend is the topic. All from more than 6 feet away, safety first:th_lmao:



Torquing jaws is great sport.  Especially when they give themselves away and let you know the "right" buttons to push.  Lots of fun.


----------



## pirate_girl

One of you mods were very fast at banning the snowflake.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Didn't do much today, about thinly thing productive was priming a shit load of brass I cleaned yesterday from all the shooting we have been doing lately.



Organized the garage and my gun room. Then casted a shitload of lead for the shit load of primed brass. Tomorrow I will start loading them up, then the wife and I will have a shoot o rama.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> One of you mods were very fast at banning the snowflake.



He was being watched


----------



## EastTexFrank

Took out the trash this morning.  It's significant because it was the first time in a week I have been outside the front gate, since the last time I took out the trash.

I finally got to spray some weed killer on the yard today, 110 gallons.  That filled in the afternoon.  It's supposed to start raining again on Friday and keep going for the next week.  This quarantine and isolation wouldn't be so bad if the darned weather would co-operate.  I see lots of naps in my future.


----------



## tiredretired

Day 21 of our House Arrest.   Rain, snow and wind in the forecast for today.  I too see a nap or two in my future as well.  

Looks like Saturday will be a good day to get outside and start moving the deck and patio furniture out of winter storage.  

I need to find someone to deliver mulch.  Not even sure if that is allowed to happen here during this crisis.  I wouldn't thing mulch would be consider an essential service.  :th_lmao:

Stay healthy, stay safe.  Keep the Faith.


----------



## pirate_girl

Took my sweet old time getting out of bed this morning.
That was nice.
Just been puttering around, talking to the grandies and trying not to go stir-crazy.
Normally I'm not one to do that, as there is always something to do.
Another walk will happen today since the weather is beautiful.
Right now I'm eating beef vegetable soup that I had made a while back.
Found it in the back of the freezer.


----------



## EastTexFrank

The weather this morning didn't look to promising but it is starting to brighten up some.  The rain is supposed to begin late afternoon and carry on forever.

After lunch I think I am going to get the big tractor fired up and do some bush hogging, at least until the rain starts.


----------



## FrancSevin

waybomb said:


> Franc
> Food factory here. About 300 people. We have run out of dust masks. Have purchased about 150 face shields so far but can't find anymore. Have been asking folks to bring bandanas or anything else they may personally own to protect themselves and others.
> 
> Any leads on bulk dust masks or face shields?
> 
> Could use 150 face shields.
> As for masks - thousands.
> 
> Fred




Fred,
We are running short as well. Fortunately we had  a large inventory of masks and lab coats.  We only use them in the Medical processing room. Three to five people a day so we are good for five more weeks.  Unline has our new orders on back order

May resort to painter's masks here. My wife buys them and insist  wear them when doing carpentry and lawn care at home.  I don't so we have a lot of them hanging on the garage wall.


----------



## waybomb

Thanks Franc.
I found a bunch of scalpers in my search. But that's it.
We bought a bunch of headgear with clear face shields. Asked folks to fashion some sort of mask at home and clean them nightly. All they need is a couple of six-shooters at their side and this place would look like an old western movie.
Bought about 180 headgear so far. 
And so far, nobody diagnosed with China Virus.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Fred,
> My wife buys them and insist  wear them when doing carpentry and lawn care at home.  I don't so we have a lot of them hanging on the garage wall.



That's where mine are hanging.  I only have a dozen or so but don't need them around the house.  My wife is going to start wearing one when she goes grocery shopping every 10 days or so.  They should last a while if I follow Bob's brother's advice about rotating them.  I have access to more at the farm.  We had to use them when my M-I-L was so sick last year and I'm told that there has to be at least 75 - 100 over there.


----------



## Melensdad

Just tilled the garden beds!

Going to replace the batteries in the automatic window shades.  Damn shades eat batteries.  But they sure are nice to have because the windows are tall and hard to reach.  So now we can actually open/close the blinds ... for as long as the AA battery supply lasts.

Going to spend the day doing misc stuff around the house, one of which is to hang a new yarn rack on the wall.  The girls have been crocheting so I drilled a bunch of holes, on a 45 degree angle, in a piece of 3/4 ply so they can hang their spindles of yarn.


----------



## EastTexFrank

After lunch I went down to the barn to get the big tractor going.  Wouldn't start, flat battery.  It started just fine earlier this week but I obviously used the last drop of juice in the bucket doing it.  

Started rigging up the battery charger and there was a clap of thunder that rocked the barn and the rain started.  That was it for today.  I did drive the wife down to the front gate to get the local rag out of the mail box.


----------



## m1west

After lunch I loaded up 50 rounds of 38 colt, now the wife is set on that for a while. I need to train her to load her own, its nice to have a shooting partner in the house but my loading time doubled.


----------



## Lenny

m1west said:


> After lunch I loaded up 50 rounds of 38 colt, now the wife is set on that for a while. I need to train her to load her own, its nice to have a shooting partner in the house but my loading time doubled.



I'm sure you have or are planning on teaching your wife some of the standard tactical maneuvers.  Keep in mind that she can watch some youtube videos about it too.


----------



## FrancSevin

I finally figured out why the Husky mower would not start.  The oil was low.  I guess when I turned it over to drain the fuel from the tank, some oil went into the cylinder.  The thing smoked for five minutes once I got it to start.

Runs fine now.


----------



## 300 H and H

We put in our 3rd day of farm operations, but it ended about sundown tonight as the rain moved in. 
I have some additional help this spring as I just got out of my sling from rotator cuff surgery. Glad to have that this year. Especially if anyone should become sick from the virus. I ordered a UV light for disinfecting the operators cab on the tractors and vehicles should any one get sick from the CPP Wuhan virus.

Better hope Ag can get the corps in with out delay. Other wise our food system is in danger. You must grow crops, or people will not eat some day..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Melensdad

300 H and H said:


> We put in our 3rd day of farm operations, but it ended about sundown tonight as the rain moved in.
> I have some additional help this spring as I just got out of my sling from rotator cuff surgery. Glad to have that this year. Especially if anyone should become sick from the virus. I ordered a UV light for disinfecting the operators cab on the tractors and vehicles should any one get sick from the CPP Wuhan virus.
> *
> Better hope Ag can get the corps in with out delay. Other wise our food system is in danger. You must grow crops, or people will not eat some day..
> *
> Regards, Kirk



Yup.  Our society is totally inter-dependent.  

I think this may be the year that people get back into gardening too.  Every region is different but most can grow some fresh tomatoes, summer squash and peppers.  Best thing we can each do is to take the load off our foreign sources of fresh fruits and veggies.  While many come from the US, many come from the South America.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've agreed to work 16 hours today.
10a-2a.
Only reason is because this coming is my weekend off.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I've agreed to work 16 hours today.
> 10a-2a.
> Only reason is because this coming is my weekend off.



You're a glutton for punishment.

I think that this afternoon I'm going to try and get the mowing done that I should have done yesterday.  The rain isn't supposed to start  until this evening but that's what they said yesterday too.  

My wife just went in to town to pick up our order from Mineola Packing.  We got an email yesterday saying that they were going to resume retail sales to the public.  They quit to concentrate on their commercial customers but I guess that they caught up.  That should fill up the freezers for a little bit.


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> You're a glutton for punishment.
> 
> I think that this afternoon I'm going to try and get the mowing done that I should have done yesterday.  The rain isn't supposed to start  until this evening but that's what they said yesterday too.
> 
> My wife just went in to town to pick up our order from Mineola Packing.  We got an email yesterday saying that they were going to resume retail sales to the public.  They quit to concentrate on their commercial customers but I guess that they caught up.  That should fill up the freezers for a little bit.



I too think I will get some word work done today, rain all weekend


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> I too think I will get some word work done today, rain all weekend




We'll, guess what?  At 11:30 there was a peel of thunder, a flash of lightening and the rain started.  It's rained pretty darned hard for about 30 minutes.  I better go get some lunch and then a nap.  There's not much outside work being done here today.


----------



## tiredretired

We have a trip to the vet this afternoon.  The dog has some issues with her left paw.

We need to be there at 4:45.  Once we arrive, we call the vet and they will send someone out to get her.  We need to be wearing masks and gloves.  

Once she is looked at and diagnosed we call the vet again and pay over the phone with the CC.  Once home we will need to give her a bath.  

Went for a two mile walk at noon.

That is all the adventures for today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I did an hour workout. Did some cleaning. Went to check the mail at the convenience store down the street. Now trying to talk myself into heading to the garage to tackle the brake cylinders on my son's car as I needed a special reverse torx wrench and they just came in the mail.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> We'll, guess what?  At 11:30 there was a peel of thunder, a flash of lightening and the rain started.  It's rained pretty darned hard for about 30 minutes.  I better go get some lunch and then a nap.  There's not much outside work being done here today.



Typical Texas weather.

Few days ago clear sun shiny 84 degrees. Today drizzle 25 mph wind and 38 degrees.


----------



## FrancSevin

Sneaked into work today. It was like stepping into a flock of pigeons!

Everyone scattered. Like I had the plague or something.

What I do have is hay fever/asthma.


I haven't been here for a week. I needed to stop by and water all the office plants.  It was nice to see everything running well and all of the staff still in good health. What was even better was the shipping log was full of outgoing. The receiving log was also full. So is the warehouse.

Good staff, good business, all running like a well trained, motivated and well oiled machine. Captain Franc is, for all purposes, a_Dunsel_ on his own ship.

I'm liking it.


----------



## FrancSevin

My son was at Rural King to purchase what ammo he could find. He got lucky,  on the .223 they had a two box limit but on brand, (Aguila) had 300 rounds per box.

Whilst there, he witnessed a greedy guy grabbing the last four packages of TP. And older woman asked if she could have just one of them. "Please sir, I only came here for some Toilet Paper." He refuses citing "survival of the fittest" The Store manager happened to witness the event and intervened.

First he removed the TP from the asshat's cart and then told him "he would not sell him anything." Banned him from the store. The customer then left quite angry.

Then came the best part. The manager handed the older woman the TP and said " here ya go, no charge ma'am."


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> I too think I will get some word work done today, rain all weekend



Got the yard work done and had time to shoot again today. Details in the pistol section.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> I did an hour workout. Did some cleaning. Went to check the mail at the convenience store down the street. Now trying to talk myself into heading to the garage to tackle the brake cylinders on my son's car as I needed a special reverse torx wrench and they just came in the mail.


Got one side done brakes put back together. Not a big job but a tight spot to get into.


----------



## EastTexFrank

After the 30 minute downpour, it settled down to a light drizzle for the rest of the day.  The thing is as the front came through the temperature dropped 25°F and is still edging on down.  It's supposed to get down to 45°F by morning.  That's a 30°drop.  It's supposed to keep on raining for the next week but there's only a 20% chance of rain on Wednesday.  I'm excited by that.  Why?  I don't know but the chance of a day without rain would be a pleasant change.  

So, what did I do today?  Not much and the chances of breaking a sweat in the next week aren't good either.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> You're a glutton for punishment.


Lol
I got off just before midnight, then straight to the shower and bed.
Hello weekend.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Day 21 of keeping the kids locked down at home. We've been out but only for groceries and mail. And I still go into the city once a week to play music at the church for the online livestream service. Just me, another band member, our minister, and someone filming. All keeping the 6ft distance between us.


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> Sneaked into work today. It was like stepping into a flock of pigeons!
> 
> Everyone scattered. Like I had the plague or something.
> 
> What I do have is hay fever/asthma.
> 
> 
> I haven't been here for a week. I needed to stop by and water all the office plants.  It was nice to see everything running well and all of the staff still in good health. What was even better was the shipping log was full of outgoing. The receiving log was also full. So is the warehouse.
> 
> Good staff, good business, all running like a well trained, motivated and well oiled machine. Captain Franc is, for all purposes, a_Dunsel_ on his own ship.
> 
> I'm liking it.



You were smart enough to set everything up so that it is running like a Swiss watch.  Now you are smart enough to leave that watch alone and let it run and not try to wind it 15 times a day.  



FrancSevin said:


> My son was at Rural King to purchase what ammo he could find. He got lucky,  on the .223 they had a two box limit but on brand, (Aguila) had 300 rounds per box.
> 
> Whilst there, he witnessed a greedy guy grabbing the last four packages of TP. And older woman asked if she could have just one of them. "Please sir, I only came here for some Toilet Paper." He refuses citing "survival of the fittest" The Store manager happened to witness the event and intervened.
> 
> First he removed the TP from the asshat's cart and then told him "he would not sell him anything." Banned him from the store. The customer then left quite angry.
> 
> Then came the best part. The manager handed the older woman the TP and said " here ya go, no charge ma'am."



Quite honestly, on one hand that asshat deserved a punch in the face for that.  On the other hand he was certainly not worth the manager's job. 

God bless that manager for doing the right thing.  Often times these stores just let people get away with murder, whether it is cutting in line or taking 100 items to the speedy checkout.  It is good to see when someone steps up and does the right thing.


----------



## tiredretired

Day 23 for us.  The sun is coming out and supposed to be in the mid 50's.  

Wife wants to go for a walk later.  I have to get out and get my ass moving.  Time to get the patio and deck furniture out of winter storage.  

The vet visit went well yesterday and got out of there for $47 bucks.  Sophie, our Yorkie is happy.  

Gas is now $1.89 at the local store.  Both vehicles are basically full of gas.  I did manage to drive my truck 18 miles round trip to the vet. I paid $2.49 the last time I filled both rigs about 3 weeks ago. :th_lmao:   

Stay safe, stay healthy.  Keep the Faith.


----------



## m1west

we plan to do some more shooting today if we can beat the rain coming today.
I think I will set the wife up on 30 carbine ( low recoil, lite, easy to aim and accurate ) the last shoot I had to put the scope on the 22 as she was having trouble with sight picture with it. The carbine has aperture sights and should be easier to get on target for her. I think I will shoot my Winchester 1886 in 45/70.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> 7Often times these stores just let people get away with murder, whether it is cutting in line or taking 100 items to the speedy checkout.



My niece just quit her job at a Kroger close to Dacula, Georgia for that very reason.  She said that she was tired of almost being knocked over every day when she opened the store and literally hundreds of people rushed in.  She said that the store has 150 shopping carts and all of them are on the floor within 10 minutes of opening and no one pays any attention to the old person shopping hour.  She was tired of being foul mouthed, cursed at and called a racist for telling people that they can't buy that much of an item.  She said, "To hell with it, it's not worth the stress and the pain".


----------



## pirate_girl

If it weren't for the current situation, I'd have gone to Palm Sunday mass.
Son Jeff told me the churches in Defiance are having drive up communion?
Not sure if that's the case, or if he heard it from someone blowing smoke.

Another quiet day.
I've vacuumed and dusted, talked to the kiddos and will find something to do when I'm not browsing the social media crapola.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's about the same as yesterday, not actually raining but overcast, damp and dismal.  I can't see much being done today either.  

Like TR, I really need to my butt out of this chair and do something, anything.


----------



## Melensdad

Corned beef hash with 2 eggs for breakfast.

Watched the Palm Sunday mass on TV (_actually tuned in late_)

Hung up a new yarn spindle rack (_of my own design_) on the wall in the family/play room for the lovely Mrs_Bob and Melen so they can organize their yarn.

Kind of sore in the shoulders and upper arms, not sure why.  Its pretty cool today so I'll probably just stay inside the house.  Garden work tomorrow, but probably not today.  3 Ibuprofen don't seem to be helping too much.

I did start up the bread machine but I was informed I did it wrong, so not sure if we will get a loaf of bread or a lump of bread when its done.

Also making some chicken noodle soup for later.  That is already on the cooktop simmering.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our church streamed the palm Sunday mass live on our webpage. Then our minister was out on the street in front of the church. People could drive up, get a blessing from 6 ft away, then another lady from the church who was further up the road was handing out the palm reeds using a fishing rod with a string and a clothespin to hold them so you could grab them. They did the same thing yesterday at the service I played but I was inside playing background music for the live feed until she came back in. We drove in for the blessing just to get out of the house as a family.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I'm mentally, physically, and emotionally drained from the last week or two.
I'm behind on the work I wanted to do, that I spent on the dumb kid.

But I'm probably not gonna do crap today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Made a fat Reuben for lunch.




Now I'm going to try to find something to watch on Tubi or Pluto.
Anything but the news.


----------



## FrancSevin

Missouri is going on statewide lock down tonight at midnight.  Even though I have a pass as an essential industry exec, I well honor it.  However, I need two pieces of Hardy Board so I can finish the bedroom bump out.  I'm on my way out the door right now.

I doubt siding is essential but the Lowes's is open and have some on the shelf.  I'll also get some primer paint.

I plan to use the siding project, and the back fence replacement, to fill my time at home next week.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Anything but the news.





We need a day off from the virus


----------



## m1west

watching a walking dead marathon. Earlier after eating I cleaned the carbine the wife shot yesterday. I cleaned the 1886 yesterday due to the blackpowder.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Oh, this is getting really bad.  

When one of the highlights of your day is pulling on your "get dressed to go to town jeans" to see if they still fit, things are getting really bad.  I've lived in sweats and work pants for the past three weeks.  

When one of the highlights of your day is eating a couple of chili dogs for lunch, things are getting really bad.  We cooked up two dozen Wieners because … we could.  We have 20 left but I'll nibble on them next week.  

The sun did break through for about 15 minutes today.  I was glad to see that it was still up there.  My wife and I went out and stood in the driveway and relished the rays.  The dogs loved it too.  They were starting to get webbed feet and waddle like a duck.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

If you're getting bored, I could spare a couple kids to keep you on your toes.


----------



## pirate_girl

I did find a movie to watch.
Aaron Spelling used to produce and direct those thrillers that were made for tv in the 70s.
I watched A Taste Of Evil, with Barbara Stanwyck and Roddy McDowall.
Creepy! Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> If you're getting bored, I could spare a couple kids to keep you on your toes.



No thanks.

I can get into enough trouble by myself!


----------



## pirate_girl

Leaving for work.
Bye!
 lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Did an hour workout this morning. Went out to clean the dog kennel. (How bad is that when I get excited about cleaning up dog poop because it gets me outside?)

We got the kids started with their homeschooling. It's being done through Google classroom. The teacher posts assignments on there and they have to go on and complete them.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Did an hour workout this morning. Went out to clean the dog kennel. (How bad is that when I get excited about cleaning up dog poop because it gets me outside?)
> 
> We got the kids started with their homeschooling. It's being done through Google classroom. The teacher posts assignments on there and they have to go on and complete them.



Will an ipad work or does it have to run windows?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It works on an ipad or windows computer. Our main issue is a terrible internet connection. On average we get 2-3 mbps download speed. And that's the best we can get out here. If someone farts 10 miles away we get disconnected.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> It works on an ipad or windows computer. Our main issue is a terrible internet connection. On average we get 2-3 mbps download speed. And that's the best we can get out here. If someone farts 10 miles away we get disconnected.



Check your pm’s


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I did. Thx


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> On average we get 2-3 mbps download speed. And that's the best we can get out here. If someone farts 10 miles away we get disconnected.



Welcome to my world.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> It works on an ipad or windows computer. Our main issue is a terrible internet connection. On average we get 2-3 mbps download speed. And that's the best we can get out here. If someone farts 10 miles away we get disconnected.





EastTexFrank said:


> Welcome to my world.




I’ve got a good connection here. If you guys supply the cable you can plug into my router.


----------



## FrancSevin

Primed and painted about a linear mile of Cedar siding and some Hardy Board.   Mowed the lawn as I waited for the paint to dry.
Finally cleared the back porch of firewood and general crap collected over winter. 
Set the compound saw up on a table.  Once the siding is done, we start the renovations on the back porch extension.  New walls and windows, bumped out from 8 feet to 12 feet from the original house walls.  Gonna raise the floor next to the living room which will expand that 13 foot deep space by 8 feet.  Then add a front entrance door with vented side lights.  Adding 22X 12 feet of new living space.

Our commercial grade refrigerator currently invades the kitchen by 12 inches.  So we will be bumping that wall out to accommodate it better.

Project should take about two months to complete.  The fun part will be keeping the pets from escaping when we have walls open to the outside.

Herding five cats can be taxing.


----------



## tiredretired

Fired up the chain saw and felled some trees and limbed them.  Mostly yellow birch and beech.  

Nice in the woods today. Mid 50's and sunny.  Ideal wood cutting weather.  This staying away from people is awesome.  I have spent most of my life trying to do that. The best thing about the last month is I have been very successful at it.  :th_lmao:

Then hurried home to go for a 2 mile walk with wifey.  I think I will turn in early tonite.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I decided to venture out to the garage this afternoon. Took one quick look at my son's car and decided f it. He's laid off and won't be driving it any time soon so I looked around, saw my snowshoes sitting there from the last scout trip and decided to throw them on and venture out to the back of the property. We've got less than a foot of snow left. I did about 6 acres worth on my small trail system.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm now off for two days.
It's all good here!
Raining and very blah outside.
No walks for me today.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I decided to venture out to the garage this afternoon. Took one quick look at my son's car and decided f it. He's laid off and won't be driving it any time soon so I looked around, saw my snowshoes sitting there from the last scout trip and decided to throw them on and venture out to the back of the property. We've got less than a foot of snow left. I did about 6 acres worth on my small trail system.



Drag that old Jeep Wagoneer out and start rebuilding it.  That will give you plenty to do during this pandemic.   :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's +2 and raining. My bones can't handle the dampness so I'm staying inside with my feet up. 

Day 2 of homeschooling. The kids have already started on their work. 

We've decided to start looking for a second snowmobile for next winter as times are tough(we're alright in that department) and people are started to sell off their "toys" to make ends meet. Good time to pick up another one. So I've been spending my indoor quarantine time browsing local sleds for sale and researching them to see if there's any reported reliability issues from owners etc.


----------



## Melensdad

Tractor Supply to get softener salt and dog toys — done, nobody in the store
Bank to make a deposit — done, drive thru, several cars in line
Liquor Store for wine (a lot of it) — done, 1 other customer in the store (8:45am)
Gas station to refill gas cans — self serve


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Tractor Supply to get softener salt and dog toys — done, nobody in the store



The Tractor Supply here is advertising curb side pickup.


----------



## tiredretired

I have spent most of my 71 years trying to stay away from people. I am not a people person, in case you hadn't noticed.  For the past 26 days I have been the most successful in my life.  :th_lmao:

I make no apologies for it, it does not bother me one bit.  

Up early and hit the woodlot at 7:00 AM right around the crack of dawn.  Worked up there for 5 hours and came home.  The wife had a Beef Stew in the crock pot and it smelled awesome.  

Warm and sunny so we went for a walk.  Currently a loaf of homemade bread is on its second rise.  Yes, my yeast came in yesterday.  

Life is good.  Stay healthy, stay safe and Keep the Faith.


----------



## m1west

Finally cleared up with the rain stopping this morning. Went up town after eating to make a deposit at the ATM. There is one small shopping center up town, grocery, CVS, auto parts, fast food, hair cutting and a couple sit down restaurants . Everything is open with the parking lot completely full. Im living in the Twilightzone.


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> There is one small shopping center up town, grocery, CVS, auto parts, fast food, hair cutting and a couple sit down restaurants . Everything is open with the parking lot completely full. Im living in the Twilightzone.



Be careful, be safe my friend!

Temperature got up over 80°F today.  Fixed a flat on the Gator. Went down to the barn and brought up 10 sacks of top soil and started working on the little raised beds in my wife's herb garden.  She got 3 tomato plants and a couple of pepper plants when she went by Tractor Supply yesterday.  The plants were outside and she never went in the store.  It's a start.  

I tried to start my bigger tractor but the darned battery is still flat.  The charger seems to be acting up.  I messed around with it and put it back on charge.  If it's okay we may get a little bush hogging done today for a couple of hours.  I'm off to check it now.

I'm a lot happier when I can get outside.


----------



## Melensdad

jim slagle said:


> The Tractor Supply here is advertising curb side pickup.



Ours just started that too, apparently started this weekend.

But they have the salt outside anyway and I went for softener salt.  

Since I was walking in to pay, and had a mask on (as did the cashier) I bought some dog toys and dog treats ... and a bag of beef sticks for me!  

But if I need to go back for salt I will do the curbside purchase option.  I doubt I need anything else unless this really drags on for more than a few months.  I don't expect life to return to "normal" but I think we will see stores begin to reopen with new rules in June/July.


----------



## Lenny

m1west said:


> Finally cleared up with the rain stopping this morning. Went up town after eating to make a deposit at the ATM. There is one small shopping center up town, grocery, CVS, auto parts, fast food, hair cutting and a couple sit down restaurants . Everything is open with the parking lot completely full. Im living in the Twilightzone.



That's cool.  The bars, restaurants, barbers and other things are still closed here in Iowa.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting for this severe weather to arrive and it is coming. No doubt about it.
The Toledo meteorologist is constantly sending out the warnings.
If the sirens go off over at the park, I'm going in the hall closet.
It's in the center of the apartment.


----------



## Doc

Lots of severe weather warnings here also.   45 mins north of me they had some major hail.  Sounds like a drum hitting (I saw a video of it) but so far here we are dry.  Not a drop of rain nor any winds ...nothing.  And that's okay by me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Did any of you go out and look at the moon?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was hoping to see the moon tonight but it's been raining all day. Low overcast clouds and fog. Not seeing it tonight. Shame. We've had a telescope we bought years ago but never assembled. I did that yesterday. Was hoping to use it.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Did any of you go out and look at the moon?


 
Yep.  Very nice

The wife goes bonkers over the full moon.  I'm tired from construction and painting all day.  However, once the kids are in bed I imagine I'll have to deal with it.

This honey moon thing is hard on old folks.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> I was hoping to see the moon tonight but it's been raining all day. Low overcast clouds and fog. Not seeing it tonight. Shame. We've had a telescope we bought years ago but never assembled. I did that yesterday. Was hoping to use it.


I didn't get to see it for long because the clouds rolled in.
Two of my aides who work tomorrow were commenting on full moons and dreading working lol
Well this storm is looking to hopefully take a slightly different path and may weaken a bit.
The radar is showing it as ETA around midnight around I80/I90.


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, that didn't amount to much!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yawn. Up at 4:45am. Not by choice. Combination of the back hurting and my guts  in knots. No. Not the coronavirus. I've been fighting stomach problems for months and go in cycles where it's fine and I can digest but then I get plugged up for days and can't eat. 

Today is morning workout day then I'm dragging my lazy butt to the garage to get some work done.


----------



## FrancSevin

Siding the bedroom bump out is tedious. I'm re-using the 10" cedar siding from the original build of 1974. Some from the original wall and some from the kitchen wall that will become the sun room interior wall.

Old, brittle and warped with cracks but I have to reuse it because no one has 10" wide stuff anymore. It adds a lot of labor because I have to literally Gorilla Tape the cracked lumber on the backside to make it workable.  The bump out is 24" deep so I can salvage much from the scrappy parts.

However, when done it will match the original siding on the other walls, right down to the different colors and layers of paint we have applied over the years.

I'm using Hardie Board for the first course. It looks like the Rough Sawn cedar and makes a more durable bottom course on the wall. Again tedious because you must predrill every hole before nailing to the house.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I was going to pasture mow today but I walked outside this morning and looked at my vehicles.  They haven't moved in a month.  It's pine pollen time in East Texas and both vehicles were covered in yellow dust.  What an eyesore.  

So I decided to spend the afternoon washing, waxing and buffing them both and it did take all afternoon but I got it done.

When I finished the Caddy and the truck looked great and I mean GREAT.  The sad thing is that it seems that pine pollen time isn't over.  I went outside this evening just to check things out and there was already a light dusting of yellow powder over them both.  Ah well.  At least I might get by with just a hosing down next time.  Otherwise it was another wasted day.


----------



## m1west

headed out the door toward a 12 hour shutdown.


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> headed out the door toward a 12 hour shutdown.



And I'll be heading out the door later for a 12 hour shift.


----------



## tiredretired

Rain & Snow moving in for today and tomorrow.  No outdoor work or a walk for today.  

I will keep the TV off as well.  I am sick of those idiots yapping about the plannedemic.


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> I will keep the TV off as well.  I am sick of those idiots yapping about the plannedemic.



I agree.  My wife has the TV turned on all day just for background noise.  She has always done that.  It's usually on cooking shows or flipping shows but lately it has all been about the pandemic.  When she listens to those experts she gets really "down and sad".  She's a long way from being depressed but she isn't her usual happy self.


----------



## Doc

Well, I'm knee deep in shit.    Had manure delivered today for the garden.  Ouueee that smell.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up at Dawn's crack again due to back pain. Once the meds kicked in I headed to the garage to do a bit of brake work on my son's car until the back gave out. Now to work on the butt grove in my chair.


----------



## tiredretired

I just lit a pellet fire.  I usually am done with all forms of wood burning by this time, but damn it is cold and damp as hell out there.  Wind is kicking up as well. Oh joy!   My wife's arthur is kicking up too.


----------



## bczoom

Not much planned for today.

I'll watch the morning news but if the TV will be on throughout the day, I switch to Amazon, Netflix or Hulu.

Like TR's area, weather is going to get cold. Was in the 70's yesterday, snow expected for tonight.  Will fire up wood stove.



EastTexFrank said:


> The sad thing is that it seems that pine pollen time isn't over.  I went outside this evening just to check things out and there was already a light dusting of yellow powder over them both.  Ah well.  At least I might get by with just a hosing down next time.  Otherwise it was another wasted day.


If you have a decent leaf blower, you can normally blow the pollen off _with a couple caveats_.  
1) Hope you don't have pollen allergies. 
2) If dew settles on the pollen it won't blow off as well.


----------



## m1west

Out the door again for another round od shutdown fun


----------



## Melensdad

Slept until 5:40am.  That is sleeping in late for me.  I'm often up between 4:30-5am.  Took Mitty out.  The noise work up Nelson the corgi, who woke up my daughter.  So now Melen and I are sitting watching the local news channel with Mitty on my lap and Nelson at her feet.

Not sure what the rest of the day will bring.  Probably several sessions playing ball with the dogs.





m1west said:


> Out the door again for another round od shutdown fun



At the paper mill?


----------



## pirate_girl

Got off work at 10:25 last night.
Things are going fine there.
The new covid charting is somewhat a necessary pain in the butt. It simply entails temps and extra observation.

I need to go grocery shopping today, so I'll mask up and hit the store.. either Walmart or Chief.
One of the girls at work said milk is now $10 a gallon, and good luck finding eggs.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I mowed the 4-acre yard yesterday.  Took it slow and easy in order to save the poor ol' back.  It's really rough.  

It's a pretty day and about 20° cooler than it has been.  I might do some pasture mowing today.  I also need to spray but need a way to fix the spray gun.  The rubber "O" ring fell apart and now it can't be shut off.  Also, it's supposed to rain tomorrow and Sunday.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I've got 2 exterior doors to hang, along with 2 screen doors to match.

I've been hearing an odd sound on the 86 F250.
Rather intermittent, and most prominent on these gawdawful washboarded roads.

Turns out they didn't do a good job repairing the fan shroud, and it's occasionally coming into slight contact with the fan.
It looks like they tried to glue one of the mounting ears, and it didn't work.

I think I'll start with the truck, but either job is going to involve being out in a pretty brisk 52º.


----------



## Melensdad

Looking to get outside to finish tilling the last garden bed.

I probably should also get started on the blueberry bed.  That was planted right by my guest house door, where my sister-in-law lives.  My logic was she could keep the weeds down.  Well she didn't.  And I don't see that bed from the house so it is out of sight/out of mind.  Every summer its overgrown with weeds and looks like crap, which also cuts down on our blueberry harvest.  Not sure why she can't pull a weed or two but its been there for 5+ years and its been an eyesore since year one.  I had planned to tear it out this year ... but now I want the meager harvest of blueberries that we get.  





EastTexFrank said:


> I mowed the 4-acre yard yesterday...



I am not sure how much mowing we will do this year 

We will keep the "frontage" and "dog yard" presentable.  But the unseen areas, field and valley areas that are typically mowed will probably have some paths mowed through them but not have them mowed.  I'm looking at it from a FUEL CONSUMPTION standpoint.  I have only so many gallons of gas I can (_or am willing?_) to store at home.  

More mowing = more trips to town for gas.  
Trips to town = Risk
Risk = Bad 

Or so goes my logic.  I need minimal gas for the tiller, chain saw, etc.  But I probably use up 4 gallons of gas every time we mow the frontage, dog yard, around the house, etc.  And I store 15 gallons of extra fuel in cans.  So 3 to 4 mowings and I need a trip to get gas.  I've already told the lovely Mrs_Bob and her sister that we will use the gas mower for the dog yard, around trees, fences and up against the house.  The diesel tractor will be used for open lawn areas along the frontage area, it is much larger but more economical for mowing if I am only doing the open areas with that tractor.  That will let us go 6 weeks or longer between GASOLINE runs to town.  

I store more diesel because it is less flammable and also has no explosive fumes, so I'm far less worried about running out of diesel.


----------



## pirate_girl

All this Facebook talk about the soaring milk prices and no eggs to be found is a bunch of crap.
Milk is around $3 a gallon, the eggs were anywhere from $1.47 a dozen and up.
Nothing in short supply at all.
I got my tonic water and supplements too.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> All this Facebook talk about the soaring milk prices and no eggs to be found is a bunch of crap.
> Milk is around $3 a gallon, the eggs were anywhere from $1.47 a dozen and up.
> Nothing in short supply at all.
> I got my tonic water and supplements too.
> 
> View attachment 125617
> 
> View attachment 125618
> 
> View attachment 125619
> 
> View attachment 125620



These Facebook people should stop bitching and report them for price gouging.  The guy who owns a little mom and pop country store just south of us got himself arrested for charging just under $5 for a roll of toilet paper.  

I like my quinine water with vodka and a few ice cubes, please.  Thank you.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Slept until 5:40am.  That is sleeping in late for me.  I'm often up between 4:30-5am.  Took Mitty out.  The noise work up Nelson the corgi, who woke up my daughter.  So now Melen and I are sitting watching the local news channel with Mitty on my lap and Nelson at her feet.
> 
> Not sure what the rest of the day will bring.  Probably several sessions playing ball with the dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the paper mill?



International paper, the 2 facilities I do work at make cardboard boxes, mostly for Amizon.


----------



## tiredretired

Hit the grocery store early this morning to replenish supplies. They had pretty much everything I was looking for.  I found a type of fresh milk that has a long expiration date.  It only comes in 1/2 gallons and had a date of May 23 on them. More money, but figured right now it is worth it.  Normally for us it would not be.  

After that a walk in the wind, snow and rain.  It was not the best of days for doing that I will tell you.  We cut it short.  

Keep the faith, all.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I got some work done on both of my F250's.

Installed my first prehung door today.
Normally I find used doors and frame them in myself.

This was a nice change, although it had to go in and out more times than I would have liked.
The next one will go much faster.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bannedjoe said:


> I got some work done on both of my F250's.
> 
> Installed my first prehung door today.
> Normally I find used doors and frame them in myself.
> 
> This was a nice change, although it had to go in and out more times than I would have liked.
> The next one will go much faster.



Well, that's pretty darned cool.  I'm impressed.  

Okay, don't get too conceited.  I've never hung a door so I'm easily impressed.  

Sorry bud!!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, that's pretty darned cool.  I'm impressed.
> 
> Okay, don't get too conceited.  I've never hung a door so I'm easily impressed.
> 
> Sorry bud!!!!



Thanks!

If anyone is curious, here's a bunch of videos on this project.
Most are in the right place, but a few may be scattered.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjlTBW7fbzOMrAI1nvhB0HI30eWaRmh3I


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> I got some work done on both of my F250's.
> 
> Installed my first prehung door today.
> Normally I find used doors and frame them in myself.
> 
> This was a nice change, although it had to go in and out more times than I would have liked.
> The next one will go much faster.



Will the doors put you in the dry?


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Will the doors put you in the dry?



I'm not sure I understand the question.
This is an addition to an existing building the wife and I built.
There's still many things to do before it's completely watertight, if that's what you're getting at.

If there's enough curiosity about this EF block project, I'm willing to start its own thread.
We're well into a year of work on it, and it's mostly just the wife and I.
I have a few guys I hire here and there to help, but Fort Joe isn't allowing many  outside visitors for the time being.
The wife isn't nearly as strong as she was some years ago, so things are moving only as fast as my wife can keep up for now.

The project is like eating an elephant; one bite at a time.
We're also 10 years behind schedule due to the distraction of a dream of opening, living, and closing of a restaurant.

I hope to finish it someday, but if I croak before then, well, it will be a good headstart for someone else to finish.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> There's still many things to do before it's completely watertight, if that's what you're getting at.



That's what I meant.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today and tomorrow= 12 hour shifts.


----------



## Melensdad

60 degrees and cloudy today, with heavy raining coming this evening.

The TO DO list.

clean the house
play ball with the dogs
go for a motorcycle ride
play ball with the dogs
weed the blueberry bed
play ball with the dogs
take a rack of lamb out of the freezer so it can thaw for tomorrow's dinner

For the most part, playing ball with the dogs entails throwing a ball for Mitty.  Walt watches from the patio.  Nelson waddles out behind Mitty and then waddles back.  But it wears out the 2 trouble makers and they sleep for a while so we can relax a bit or get something done without having them underfoot.


Still waiting for some global warming so I'm not sure when we will get the starter plants into the garden.  Probably May 1st-ish?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Not sure about today as rain is forecast starting about noon and lasting through Sunday. 

I did get some pasture mowing done yesterday but still got a long way to go.  It's going to be slow because I'm still not comfortable on some of the slopes we have since building the little lake 5 years ago.  Everything has changed from the way I used to do it.


----------



## m1west

All the rain stopped yesterday, sun is out and no shutdown work today. I think the wife and I will shoot again today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We've got a snowstorm coming tomorrow. Ugh. 

It took me until lunch time to get dressed. About the only thing on the agenda today is about 14 trips to the refrigerator to examine it's contents.


----------



## Melensdad

Bananas in the food dehydrator are drying for banana chips.  I hate fresh bananas, love banana bread, love banana chips.  I know, I'm weird.  

Got the bills paid but was too late getting them out to the mailbox and found that the mailman delivered another bill.

Tried in vein to get some mowing done with the Ventrac.  Been having all sorts of engine problems lately (Kawasaki engine).  Pulled the fuel filter.  Of course I don't have a spare.  Just ordered 2 from Amazon, they will arrive Tuesday.  Its getting air.  It has oil.  It runs.  Then it dies out.  Wait a bit, it runs again.  I'm hoping its just a clogged fuel filter.  When it comes to small engines I'm pretty much an idiot.  If it was diesel I could probably figure it out.  But small gas engines and me don't really get along.  ... clicking my ruby slippers together and saying please be the fuel filter, please by the fuel filter, please be the fuel filter 





NorthernRedneck said:


> We've got a snowstorm coming tomorrow. Ugh.
> 
> It took me until lunch time to get dressed. About the only thing on the agenda today is about 14 trips to the refrigerator to examine it's contents.



That is going north of us, we are expected to 1 to 2 inches of rain.  I think the south edge of that snow may skirt across the north end of Chicagoland but it looks like the UP of Michigan is going to get buried.


----------



## tiredretired

Snow, wind and rain all day.  Recorded gusts all day in the 40mph range so no day for a walk at all.

So....I broke out the Mortar & Pestle and ground up about a half a pound of flour salt.  It is all I use on popcorn and corn on the cob.  Yes, I know you can buy it, but most of it is too granular for me and not ground enough, plus it is expensive for what it is.  

Took two naps as well.  Right out straight today.  I also did manage to dig out of the freezer two filet mignons for Easter dinner.  

Phew, time for another nap.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> All this Facebook talk about the soaring milk prices and no eggs to be found is a bunch of crap.
> Milk is around $3 a gallon, the eggs were anywhere from $1.47 a dozen and up.
> Nothing in short supply at all.
> I got my tonic water and supplements too.
> 
> View attachment 125617
> 
> View attachment 125618
> 
> View attachment 125619
> 
> View attachment 125620



I was surprised o see the post about $10 milk. First, most states regulate milk pricing. And last week, dairy farmers were complaining that demand was down and many are literally dumping in on the ground.

A good supply of TP in the pictures. Not the case here in St Louis or Springfield MO.

We were at the SAM's club today. They had paper towels (limit one package) and jumbo toilet paper for large commercial dispensers. It made sense to buy that and couple of wall mount dispensers for the plant.

Not a drop of Isopropyl Alcohol. But Lowes has gallon cans of "Denatured" alcohol for stoves. Cut it with water at 50% and we have Isopropyl for disinfecting the machines. 

SAM's was interesting because not all items on the shelves can be purchased. We wanted to buy the Cedar Gazebo they had on display. They said it was prohibited under the COVID-19 guidelines. Curious that as I could buy all the parts, lumber, fasteners, metal roof sheathing, etc at Lowes, Home Depot, or Menards.

We spent Thursday and Friday at the ranch reclaiming the back yard and some of the lawns around the RV house. Sumac trees were everywhere. It rained this morning making the gravel roads dangerous. Last thing I want is to put my truck, loaded with 2,500 llbs of 2" clean limestone gravel, down on it's frame again. It has been a post turtle once already this year.

So we cut the trip short and came home in time for Easter. Since we cannot go to Mass, we might serve communion at home, family style.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day yesterday. Got dressed by 11:50am. Made several trips from the living room to the kitchen to inspect the contents of the refrigerator. We did take 4 of the kids to town for a drive just to get out of the house and get a change of scenery.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Woke up at 4am this morning to thunder and pouring rain.  Couldn't get back to sleep.  That's been happening a lot lately.  I finally dozed back off about 6am and got up for good around 8am to find out that there were tornados on the ground to the east of us.  The rain was starting to ease up but there will be no outside work done today.  I probably won't get back to my mowing until at least Tuesday, if then.  I suppose that having a shower will be the highlight of my day.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> All the rain stopped yesterday, sun is out and no shutdown work today. I think the wife and I will shoot again today.



WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT BELOW







Hi all, yesterday we were going to shoot but the wife started making dog food and asked me to give her an hour or so. As my new radiator hose showed up some days ago for the Suzuki. The last trip to the work cabin it developed a leak and I burned the side of my face with the radiator water. So I decided to put it on while waiting.
I got the hose on OK but when I stepped across the void on the trailer my foot drug on the heavy expanded metal and caused me to lose balance. I went down with a jug of water in one hand and caught myself with the other. I was able to brake my fall with one arm on the other side but cut the shit out of my forearm on the edge of the expanded, stamping the shape of the expanded metal into my arm about 1/4" deep. Lucky I was wearing a sweat shirt or it would have been a trip to the doctor. Im sure I could have used some stitches but it will heal and doesn't hurt too bad. The pictures are from this morning, 3rd bandage.Thats the 2nd boo boo I got working on the Suzuki cooling system, I hope the 3 times rule doesn't apply I want to change the water pump and timing belt as preventative maintenance  If your gonna be dumb you gotta be tough.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Man, that looks pretty ugly.  Take care of it and don't let it get infected.

When I worked offshore, I fell a couple of times on that stuff.  Mostly it was me not looking where I was going and tripping over pipes and things.  Why they think that painting those pipes yellow and black stripes will cure the problem, I don't know.  Route the damned things UNDERNEATH the walkway.  That's how you solve the problem.


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> Man, that looks pretty ugly.  Take care of it and don't let it get infected.
> 
> When I worked offshore, I fell a couple of times on that stuff.  Mostly it was me not looking where I was going and tripping over pipes and things.  Why they think that painting those pipes yellow and black stripes will cure the problem, I don't know.  Route the damned things UNDERNEATH the walkway.  That's how you solve the problem.



LOL over the years I've learned if it doesn't come all the way off just tape it back on. After it heals set scar is even better than if you stitched it. And it would have to be a lot worse than that to make it worth going to a hospital right now.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was up at 5am.
Stayed up for 2 hours, then went right back to bed.
It's going to be a do nothing day!
It's windy outside.
High wind advisory until 8 tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's very windy here too. We were supposed to be getting 6" of white stuff out of this storm but so far it's less than an inch. 

Got my morning workout done. She who must be obeyed went out for groceries. It's Easter Monday so no school for the kids. I may head to the garage later to putter around. Then again, why do today what I can put off till tomorrow?


----------



## EastTexFrank

First the pandemic, next the storms and tornados, WTF next.  How many plagues did Egypt have?

After the rain quit yesterday it turned out to be a very pleasant afternoon, clear skies and nice temperature but a bit breezy.

About 6:30 in the evening my wife was cooking dinner and I was about to feed the dogs when we get a phone call from my S-I-L at the farm, "Tornado on the ground, it's heading in your direction, take cover!".  In the space of minutes the sky has turned this dark, eerie color and the wind is picking up.  Switch everything off, get the dogs and head for the basement.  When we get there it is getting really wild and then I discover neither of us has a phone.  Okay, I got this.  I make a dash back up to the house and when I got there I thought that I had made a mistake, I was being battered by leaves, twigs, sticks and branches driven by a wind of about 100 mph.  I could hardly walk into it and it nearly blew me over a couple of times.  I managed to get inside and grab my phone and take off for the basement again.  The return journey was equally memorable but I made it.  

It only lasted about 10 minutes.  About 10 minutes after it passed the clouds broke up and the sun started to break through.  There was still enough light to make a quick inspection of the place.  Hellfire, what a mess.  The house was okay apart for a big limb on the roof.  I lost 2 big, old pine trees about 70' to 80' tall, just blown over.  I don't know what I'll do with the root balls.  I lost a big oak tree, not one of the huge ones but definitely big.  It landed on the well house but I couldn't see much damage.  Maybe I got lucky.   My apple tree was snapped off 2' above the ground.  There was another tree down across the gate to the pasture.  Debris everywhere.  Whole sections of my 5' tall wooden fence were just flattened.  To me it looked more like straight line winds than a tornado.  
Oh!  The tornado at the farm sucked most of the water out of the lake and veered off which was good as it was heading straight for my S-I-L's house.  She's still looking for her patio furniture and BBQ grills this morning.  It did tear up the old equipment shed.  

All in all, it was an interesting evening.

PS.  Most of the east side of Mineola is still without power as of noon today.  We only lost ours for about 5 hours.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. Stay safe.


----------



## pirate_girl

Holy crap, Frank!


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> First the pandemic, next the storms and tornados, WTF next.  How many plagues did Egypt have?
> 
> After the rain quit yesterday it turned out to be a very pleasant afternoon, clear skies and nice temperature but a bit breezy.
> 
> About 6:30 in the evening my wife was cooking dinner and I was about to feed the dogs when we get a phone call from my S-I-L at the farm, "Tornado on the ground, it's heading in your direction, take cover!".  In the space of minutes the sky has turned this dark, eerie color and the wind is picking up.  Switch everything off, get the dogs and head for the basement.  When we get there it is getting really wild and then I discover neither of us has a phone.  Okay, I got this.  I make a dash back up to the house and when I got there I thought that I had made a mistake, I was being battered by leaves, twigs, sticks and branches driven by a wind of about 100 mph.  I could hardly walk into it and it nearly blew me over a couple of times.  I managed to get inside and grab my phone and take off for the basement again.  The return journey was equally memorable but I made it.
> 
> It only lasted about 10 minutes.  About 10 minutes after it passed the clouds broke up and the sun started to break through.  There was still enough light to make a quick inspection of the place.  Hellfire, what a mess.  The house was okay apart for a big limb on the roof.  I lost 2 big, old pine trees about 70' to 80' tall, just blown over.  I don't know what I'll do with the root balls.  I lost a big oak tree, not one of the huge ones but definitely big.  It landed on the well house but I couldn't see much damage.  Maybe I got lucky.   My apple tree was snapped off 2' above the ground.  There was another tree down across the gate to the pasture.  Debris everywhere.  Whole sections of my 5' tall wooden fence were just flattened.  To me it looked more like straight line winds than a tornado.
> Oh!  The tornado at the farm sucked most of the water out of the lake and veered off which was good as it was heading straight for my S-I-L's house.  She's still looking for her patio furniture and BBQ grills this morning.  It did tear up the old equipment shed.
> 
> All in all, it was an interesting evening.
> 
> PS.  Most of the east side of Mineola is still without power as of noon today.  We only lost ours for about 5 hours.



 That sucks, sounds like you won't be board for a while


----------



## Melensdad

New fuel filter for the lawn tractor arrived.  

Installed it and then found a fuel leak as the opposite end of the hose, where it connects to the cut off valve, was crumbling and leaking.  Onto Amazon for a length of hose.  I’m sure I can get it locally but I just don’t want to leave the property.  New hose has a claimed deliver day is Thursday. The lawn can wait, it was mostly mowed with the big tractor.  





EastTexFrank said:


> First the pandemic, next the storms and tornados, WTF next.  How many plagues did Egypt have?



I dunno How many plagues there were in Egypt but there was a movie about ”7 Brides for 7 Brothers“ and that sounds like a whole bunch of trouble.   Glad to hear your house is still standing and in one piece.  Sorry about the loss of the big trees.  On the bright side you have plenty to keep you busy during the quarantine.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> First the pandemic, next the storms and tornados, WTF next. How many plagues did Egypt have?
> 
> After the rain quit yesterday it turned out to be a very pleasant afternoon, clear skies and nice temperature but a bit breezy.
> 
> About 6:30 in the evening my wife was cooking dinner and I was about to feed the dogs when we get a phone call from my S-I-L at the farm, "Tornado on the ground, it's heading in your direction, take cover!". In the space of minutes the sky has turned this dark, eerie color and the wind is picking up. Switch everything off, get the dogs and head for the basement. When we get there it is getting really wild and then I discover neither of us has a phone. Okay, I got this. I make a dash back up to the house and when I got there I thought that I had made a mistake, I was being battered by leaves, twigs, sticks and branches driven by a wind of about 100 mph. I could hardly walk into it and it nearly blew me over a couple of times. I managed to get inside and grab my phone and take off for the basement again. The return journey was equally memorable but I made it.
> 
> It only lasted about 10 minutes. About 10 minutes after it passed the clouds broke up and the sun started to break through. There was still enough light to make a quick inspection of the place. Hellfire, what a mess. The house was okay apart for a big limb on the roof. I lost 2 big, old pine trees about 70' to 80' tall, just blown over. I don't know what I'll do with the root balls. I lost a big oak tree, not one of the huge ones but definitely big. It landed on the well house but I couldn't see much damage. Maybe I got lucky. My apple tree was snapped off 2' above the ground. There was another tree down across the gate to the pasture. Debris everywhere. Whole sections of my 5' tall wooden fence were just flattened. To me it looked more like straight line winds than a tornado.
> Oh! The tornado at the farm sucked most of the water out of the lake and veered off which was good as it was heading straight for my S-I-L's house. She's still looking for her patio furniture and BBQ grills this morning. It did tear up the old equipment shed.
> 
> All in all, it was an interesting evening.
> 
> PS. Most of the east side of Mineola is still without power as of noon today. We only lost ours for about 5 hours.




DAYUM FRANK!

Stay safe


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> First the pandemic, next the storms and tornados, WTF next.  How many plagues did Egypt have?
> 
> After the rain quit yesterday it turned out to be a very pleasant afternoon, clear skies and nice temperature but a bit breezy.
> 
> About 6:30 in the evening my wife was cooking dinner and I was about to feed the dogs when we get a phone call from my S-I-L at the farm, "Tornado on the ground, it's heading in your direction, take cover!".  In the space of minutes the sky has turned this dark, eerie color and the wind is picking up.  Switch everything off, get the dogs and head for the basement.  When we get there it is getting really wild and then I discover neither of us has a phone.  Okay, I got this.  I make a dash back up to the house and when I got there I thought that I had made a mistake, I was being battered by leaves, twigs, sticks and branches driven by a wind of about 100 mph.  I could hardly walk into it and it nearly blew me over a couple of times.  I managed to get inside and grab my phone and take off for the basement again.  The return journey was equally memorable but I made it.
> 
> It only lasted about 10 minutes.  About 10 minutes after it passed the clouds broke up and the sun started to break through.  There was still enough light to make a quick inspection of the place.  Hellfire, what a mess.  The house was okay apart for a big limb on the roof.  I lost 2 big, old pine trees about 70' to 80' tall, just blown over.  I don't know what I'll do with the root balls.  I lost a big oak tree, not one of the huge ones but definitely big.  It landed on the well house but I couldn't see much damage.  Maybe I got lucky.   My apple tree was snapped off 2' above the ground.  There was another tree down across the gate to the pasture.  Debris everywhere.  Whole sections of my 5' tall wooden fence were just flattened.  To me it looked more like straight line winds than a tornado.
> Oh!  The tornado at the farm sucked most of the water out of the lake and veered off which was good as it was heading straight for my S-I-L's house.  She's still looking for her patio furniture and BBQ grills this morning.  It did tear up the old equipment shed.
> 
> All in all, it was an interesting evening.
> 
> PS.  Most of the east side of Mineola is still without power as of noon today.  We only lost ours for about 5 hours.



Damn, when it rains it pours.  We are cursed with some of the shittiest weather known to man up here, but at least we never deal with twisters.  Those damn things scare the living shit out of me I do not mind admitting. 

We make up for that with 9 months of winter and 3 months of shitty skiing.  :th_lmao:


----------



## EastTexFrank

I spent all of the afternoon and early evening blowing debris out of the carport, off the driveway and throwing sticks and branches over what used to be the fence.  Where does one get help in the middle of a lockdown?  

On a side note, my S-I-L found most of her patio furniture, she's missing one chair, and both of her missing BBQs, apart from the top to her $30 Weber charcoal grill.  Sadly, the beautiful cook station with marble work tops and built in grill, covered with a pergola that she had out back was destroyed.

All in all, we were hit pretty hard but we were lucky that it wasn't worse than it was.

I forgot to mention that the tornado sucked the lake down about three feet.  The lake is about 8 acres so that is about 24 acre-feet of water.  I checked, that is close to 8 million gallons.  Hell, that is a lot of water in a short time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's damned scary. We had a mini tornado/wind sheer come through camp the first year we were there. Picked up a tent and dropped it in the lake 400 feet away. Tore down awnings. Picked up a  whole camper off it's support stands and moved it over a few feet. I was in the middle of rolling up my awning when it passed through a few hundred feet away. It lifted me off the ground a few feet. I would have been sucked up if I wasn't holding on. It also picked up someone's wood shed fully loaded and set it down 5 feet away down a steep bank. 

No big plans today. I may head out to the garage. Then again I may not. We shall see.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working the 12.
I hope I'm only assigned to one unit for the entire day.
It's tiring to be here, there and everywhere.


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> First the pandemic, next the storms and tornados, WTF next.  How many plagues did Egypt have?
> 
> After the rain quit yesterday it turned out to be a very pleasant afternoon, clear skies and nice temperature but a bit breezy.
> 
> About 6:30 in the evening my wife was cooking dinner and I was about to feed the dogs when we get a phone call from my S-I-L at the farm, "Tornado on the ground, it's heading in your direction, take cover!".  In the space of minutes the sky has turned this dark, eerie color and the wind is picking up.  Switch everything off, get the dogs and head for the basement.  When we get there it is getting really wild and then I discover neither of us has a phone.  Okay, I got this.  I make a dash back up to the house and when I got there I thought that I had made a mistake, I was being battered by leaves, twigs, sticks and branches driven by a wind of about 100 mph.  I could hardly walk into it and it nearly blew me over a couple of times.  I managed to get inside and grab my phone and take off for the basement again.  The return journey was equally memorable but I made it.
> 
> It only lasted about 10 minutes.  About 10 minutes after it passed the clouds broke up and the sun started to break through.  There was still enough light to make a quick inspection of the place.  Hellfire, what a mess.  The house was okay apart for a big limb on the roof.  I lost 2 big, old pine trees about 70' to 80' tall, just blown over.  I don't know what I'll do with the root balls.  I lost a big oak tree, not one of the huge ones but definitely big.  It landed on the well house but I couldn't see much damage.  Maybe I got lucky.   My apple tree was snapped off 2' above the ground.  There was another tree down across the gate to the pasture.  Debris everywhere.  Whole sections of my 5' tall wooden fence were just flattened.  To me it looked more like straight line winds than a tornado.
> Oh!  The tornado at the farm sucked most of the water out of the lake and veered off which was good as it was heading straight for my S-I-L's house.  She's still looking for her patio furniture and BBQ grills this morning.  It did tear up the old equipment shed.
> 
> All in all, it was an interesting evening.
> 
> PS.  Most of the east side of Mineola is still without power as of noon today.  We only lost ours for about 5 hours.


Dammit.
Glad you're ok.
Tornados is just plain scary shit.

As a Kid, I lived on Lake Minnetonka for some years.
That place seemed to be a magnet for tornados.


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> I spent all of the afternoon and early evening blowing debris out of the carport, off the driveway and throwing sticks and branches over what used to be the fence.  Where does one get help in the middle of a lockdown?
> 
> On a side note, my S-I-L found most of her patio furniture, she's missing one chair, and both of her missing BBQs, apart from the top to her $30 Weber charcoal grill.  Sadly, the beautiful cook station with marble work tops and built in grill, covered with a pergola that she had out back was destroyed.
> 
> All in all, we were hit pretty hard but we were lucky that it wasn't worse than it was.
> 
> *I forgot to mention that the tornado sucked the lake down about three feet.  *The lake is about 8 acres so that is about 24 acre-feet of water.  I checked, that is close to 8 million gallons.  Hell, that is a lot of water in a short time.



Dayum, that is some shit right there, dude. Twisters are just unbelievable in the things they can do, all in a relatively short period of time.  I'm sure, as you are living through it, it prolly seems like forever.   

Glad you blokes are OK.


----------



## tiredretired

After the big rain and wind storm of yesterday, today looks more promising in the weather department.  

Hopefully a nice long walk is in the cards today along with some chain saw action on some brush and small trees around the adobe that needs taking care of before they leaf out.  

Lawn is turning green rapidly due to all the rain we've had.  I should do the first cut in about a week or so which is pretty much on schedule with years past.  Last year the first mowing was April 29, so this year should be a little ahead of that by a few days.


----------



## Melensdad

Yesterday evening reading a report while walking and I fell down a 1/2 flight of stairs 

So I'm an idiot.

Impact was mostly my left wrist, arm, shoulder.  Lots of pain.  Fortunately I have prescription pain meds for my arthritis.  Almost never take them.  Found the bottle, which the doctor just had refilled for me at the start of the Covid mess so its all fresh and full strength.

Pretty sure I sprained my left wrist.  Thought it might have been broken because 3 fingers went numb.  Those are no longer numb this morning.  Left bicep is torn, minor tear.  I've done it before, I know what it feels like.  I know it's a minor tear because of the level of pain.  I've done it worse.  Even a minor tear is not fun.  Shoulder just throbbing.  So wrist is in a rigid brace.  Arm is in a sling.  Everything seems to work properly, just sore.  

Good thing for me I hurt myself frequently so I had the sling and brace at home from prior injuries 

Needless to say it's a TV & Pajama day for me today.  Oh, and pain pills that make me dizzy.


REALLY GLAD that it wasn't worse.  Wife keeps asking if she needs to take me to the doctor.  Pretty sure she will just slow the car and push me out while driving past the office, not taking that chance.  It would be a long walk home.​


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Yesterday evening reading a report while walking and I fell down a 1/2 flight of stairs
> 
> So I'm an idiot.
> 
> Impact was mostly my left wrist, arm, shoulder. Lots of pain. Fortunately I have prescription pain meds for my arthritis. Almost never take them. Found the bottle, which the doctor just had refilled for me at the start of the Covid mess so its all fresh and full strength.
> 
> Pretty sure I sprained my left wrist. Thought it might have been broken because 3 fingers went numb. Those are no longer numb this morning. Left bicep is torn, minor tear. I've done it before, I know what it feels like. I know it's a minor tear because of the level of pain. I've done it worse. Even a minor tear is not fun. Shoulder just throbbing. So wrist is in a rigid brace. Arm is in a sling. Everything seems to work properly, just sore.
> 
> Good thing for me I hurt myself frequently so I had the sling and brace at home from prior injuries
> 
> Needless to say it's a TV & Pajama day for me today. Oh, and pain pills that make me dizzy.
> 
> 
> REALLY GLAD that it wasn't worse. Wife keeps asking if she needs to take me to the doctor. Pretty sure she will just slow the car and push me out while driving past the office, not taking that chance. It would be a long walk home.​


 
You're no idiot.  Just suffering the problems of getting older. Balance is one of them.

Guys like you are the reason they make whisky!


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> You're no idiot.  Just suffering the problems of getting older. Balance is one of them.
> 
> Guys like you are the reason they make whisky!



You got that right.  My balance is not what it used to be and I'm not nearly as nimble as I once was.  Those are the reasons that my wife banned me from going up on the roof a couple of years ago.  She must expect that the limb that is on the roof right now is just going to fall off there.

Bob, take the time to heal properly before you start in to your projects again.  That's another mistake that I often make, especially with my back.  

And yes, whiskey does help!     Franc, I can tell that you are a Scotch drinker.


----------



## tiredretired

Day 33 of being away from people.  

Just got back from a 2.5 mile walk.  A nice sunny day and an enjoyable walk. 

Other than that, a quiet day.  

I am really enjoying all these quiet days away from people, I must say.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> You got that right. My balance is not what it used to be and I'm not nearly as nimble as I once was. Those are the reasons that my wife banned me from going up on the roof a couple of years ago. She must expect that the limb that is on the roof right now is just going to fall off there.
> 
> Bob, take the time to heal properly before you start in to your projects again. That's another mistake that I often make, especially with my back.
> 
> And yes, whiskey does help!  Franc, I can tell that you are a Scotch drinker.



WHISKY, not whiskey
Glenfiddich 18 year single malt!


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> WHISKY, not whiskey
> Glenfiddich 18 year single malt!



I’ll stick with bourbon.  Which is not picky about the “e” in the name.  Some brands use it, some don’t.  

And my left arm hurts.  Shoulder, bicep and wrist.  Oh and my right knee.  

Is it bourbon-O’clock yet?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a whole lot today. Been fighting a bad ear infection. Calling the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## EastTexFrank

After talking to the insurance adjuster for a day decided to say "screw it' and fire up the chain saw.  I cut my way through the oak tree branches to get in to the well house and from the inside it looks okay.  We'll have to wait until I can get up on the metal roof to see what it looks like but I feel as if we may have dodged a bullet.  Lots more cutting to be done, a lot more cutting.  I then started to clear the oak tree from the gate in to the pasture.  I got it cleared enough that I can get the Gator and the tractor through there if need be.  I had to quit as my back was killing me.  

I also cut up a huge limb from a pine tree that was imbedded in the lawn.  My wife loaded it all in the Gator and took it down back an dumped it.  I love that lady.

I'm still trying to figure out how I'm going to get another huge limb off the roof and inspect it for damage.  My wife thinks that she is going up there but I'm not too keen on that and she's not too keen on me going up there.  We're still discussing it.  

Tomorrow I'm going to the old people's hour at Tractor Supply to get dog biscuits and other things.  It'll be the first time in over a month that I've been off the property.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## pirate_girl

Slept IN for a bit this morning, now I've got two whole glorious days off!.
I've got to grocery shop and do some window banking, which I hate. Prefer going in.

Ha.. how about that stimulus?
Mine was there this morning.
Some of my younger coworkers were flipping out because they actually got it.
What, did you think you weren't? Lol


----------



## tiredretired

FrancSevin said:


> WHISKY, not whiskey
> Glenfiddich 18 year single malt!



Now guys, please do not take this the wrong way but I must say I find it humorous that you guys talk about losing balance and alcohol consumption in the same sentence.  Now mind you that comes from days past for me when I had plenty of issues with both.  :th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:


----------



## m1west

TiredRetired said:


> Now guys, please do not take this the wrong way but I must say I find it humorous that you guys talk about losing balance and alcohol consumption in the same sentence.  Now mind you that comes from days past for me when I had plenty of issues with both.  :th_lmao::th_lmao::th_lmao:



Yea well I went in the hole too last week and I don't drink, maybe I should start so I have an excuse to.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Big outing this afternoon. I drove to the city to pick up a few prescriptions then came back. 

I did make an attempt at going to work in the garage this morning but after 15 minutes my back was burning, a wrench slipped off a nut. I threw the ratchet. No clue where it landed, said a few choice words, turned the lights off and came back in the house. One of those days.


----------



## tiredretired

Wife and I took a 3 mile walk today.  Not exactly a warm day with the wind, but not too bad.

After the walk, I gave the dog a quick trim around her face and paws so she is happy.  I am still looking for a bowl big enough to fit on my head so my wife can give me a haircut.  

Other than that, a quiet day.  Probably watch the POTUS when he comes on so I can have a few laughs when he busts some ass with the media.


----------



## EastTexFrank

EastTexFrank said:


> Bob, take the time to heal properly before you start in to your projects again.  That's another mistake that I often make, especially with my back.



You know, I should probably take my own advice.  After swinging the chain saw and pole saw all yesterday afternoon, my back is a little "tender" today so apart from my shopping expedition, I've done next to nothing all day.


----------



## m1west

had to go to the field to look at a couple jobs today, then went and picked up my buddy Roberts Bronco from getting the custom brake lines installed.


----------



## pirate_girl

Another day of not doing much of anything.
It's nice!
I am going to take a couple of walks today though.
We're supposed to get slammed with a snow storm tomorrow.


----------



## Melensdad

Ditto

cold here, but sunny

Probably play ball with the dogs 20 times

my wrist is still in a brace, but feeling much better.  My shoulder and bicep are still sore, but feeling somewhat better.  My knee, which took a good bit of impact, is actually worse.  Wearing a brace on that too.  Took a Tramadol for pain this morning, didn't seem to help.


----------



## Bannedjoe

About 20 years ago, my Mom gave me a few sets of doors when she did a remodel.
I've been storing them since.

I'm not sure if these were actually a set of double doors, or two separate entrances, but I'm going to make them doubles either way.
It took a bit to reinforce my framework, and get these heavy bastards hung.
I'm going to have to make the centerpost by ripping a 6x6 post to size, and secure it to the floor.

I wiped out my hinge stash, so another damn trip is needed to homedopes for the hinges, post, and some post mounting hardware.
For some reason, my Mom didn't keep the hardware together with the doors, so I had to order new locks, door levers, and striker plates.

I'm going to hold off on the HD trip, and think I'll just grade my roads today.

I have a two mile stretch that I maintain.
After a good rain, and cattle marching all over them, my road is pretty botched.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I lost track of the days and realized I missed my Wednesday morning workout so I did that this morning then went to hook up the scooter lift to the truck as for the foreseeable future, places like Walmart and other grocery stores will have big line ups outside. I can't stand in one spot for more than a few minutes so I'll just use the scooter. I haven't needed it since last year when we went to mount Rushmore.


----------



## tiredretired

Cutting brush and small trees around the property.  Wind blowing over 30MPH, snow squalls one right after another and the temp in the mid 30's.  Yes, a suck day weather wise, I lasted two hours out there and had enough.  It's bad when the wind is blowing so hard you have trouble trying to put the gas in the chain saw.  :th_lmao:


----------



## m1west

Went to the field this morning to help my son on a roof job do a couple things where it takes 2. Also made the trip to the grocery store. I bought enough that I won't have to go back for a month. They had everything except paper towels and I'm now good on that. They even had TP.


----------



## Lenny

Went 35 miles into Council Bluffs, Iowa to help a friend who is running for congress against Democrat Rep. Cindy Asshole....er....Axne.  

He's a constitutionalist and an Iraqi Veteran.....in the Army for 32 years.  Didn't get too much done because is was snowing and foggy.  Oh well.  

We're supposed to get 1 to 3 inches of SWS (stupid white shit)


----------



## Bannedjoe

Lenny said:


> Didn't get too much done because is was snowing and foggy.  Oh well.
> 
> We're supposed to get 1 to 3 inches of SWS (stupid white shit)



Sorry to hear that.
Don't wanna make you feel bad or anything...but we got up to 80º this afternoon!


----------



## Lenny

Bannedjoe said:


> Don't wanna make you feel bad or anything...but we got up to 80º this afternoon!



Where?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Didn't do much.  Climbed up on the roof to look for damage from the monster limb that's still up there.  I tried to move it but it's too much for one old man.  I did find a couple of dings in the roof where it hit and started to repair them.  I've got them sealed and I'll fill them tomorrow morning.  I've got help arriving to clear the roof and take care of all the downed trees.  He's so darned busy after the Easter Sunday storms that he promised that he would be here tomorrow … or Saturday … or maybe even Monday … for sure!!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> Where?




I think Joe’s in Arizona

Jim


----------



## Lenny

jim slagle said:


> I think Joe’s in Arizona
> 
> Jim



Arizona has great winters.  I lived there for about a year around 1991.  

4 or 5 inches of snow on the ground here but it's sunny and supposed to be 50 degrees today and the next 10 days look good!


----------



## tiredretired

Snowstorm on the way here for tonite and tomorrow.  3-6 inches, more wind. It feels much more like early March here than late April.  Oh well, at least we have the calendar on our side even if the weather is not.  

Cooking up a big batch of Vegetable Beef soup with biscuits today.  That should help take the edge off this shitty weather we are having.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

TiredRetired said:


> It feels much more like early March here than late April.



March is supposed to come in like a lion, and go out like a lamb.
But did you know.....?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znFY7PYomEA&t=1s[/ame]


----------



## m1west

Hi all, went to field again this morning, about 6 weeks ago I cut a hole in a overhang roof at a plant for a machine that articulates up higher than the roof. I posted it here. Well guess what, when the machine showed up the hole wasn't big enough, so they had us make it twice as big. We had to make the modification with the machine under the hole this time. ( not that much fun ) the old steel that we put up th last time had to come down then the new. The channels are 12" and nearly 20' as we also had to cut one of the roof supports to make the gap then tie into the sides of the 12" channels for support. We had to use a knuckle boom for a crane then do the connecting from the roof and a scissor lift. Now that the big channels are up my son can finish it. Happy that one is done.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I got up on the roof this morning and filled in the two dings.  I'll let it cure for a couple of days and then seal it.  The projected rain hasn't shown up yet but there's more forecast for tomorrow and bad storms on Sunday.  Please Lord, I promise to be good but don't send any more high winds.  

I spent a couple of hours this afternoon swinging the chain saw again.  I finally got the gate in to the pasture cleared.  There is still a ton of cutting to be done to get it off the well house but the more I look at it I may have got lucky.  I can't be sure until I can get up on the roof but it doesn't look too bad.  I know that it's good on the inside.  

I got in the Gator and drove down in to the gully.  There's another 3 trees blown down there, one big one and two smaller ones.  

I came back up and changed out the spray gun on the 60 gallon sprayer.  It's now ready to use as soon as the weather gets better.  

And the best thing is … my back is doing a bit better as long as I don't overdo it again.  I'm sure as hell not the stud that I was 20 years ago or even 10 years ago.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I did sfa today. My wife had to go in to the city to do some work at the church as she's in charge of all the finances there. That left me in charge of doing the homeschooling with the kids. It's not bad. Everything is online. The biggest problem is trying to get them all logged in. 

I contemplated heading to the garage this afternoon but I'm still fighting an ear infection. And my back isn't cooperating. 

Spent part of the afternoon looking at snowmobiles. I've found a few locally that interest me. One is a 2012 arctic cat xf800 packaged with a 2 place snowmobile trailer with dual axles.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Oh!  That's sexy!


----------



## pirate_girl

We never did get a snow storm.
It did snow very lightly, with about an inch on the ground.
Today is to be bright and sunny in the 50s.
I'm going to have a lazy, wonderful weekend.

Yesterday at work, we celebrated one of our sweeties birthday.
In the only way we could.
I was in tears and smiling at the same time.


----------



## m1west

nothing but yard work and maybe a little shooting, about the time I get the yard done it will be time to mow the entire property with the tractor, its a week of spare time or 2 days all day.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> I did sfa today. My wife had to go in to the city to do some work at the church as she's in charge of all the finances there. That left me in charge of doing the homeschooling with the kids. It's not bad. Everything is online. The biggest problem is trying to get them all logged in.
> 
> I contemplated heading to the garage this afternoon but I'm still fighting an ear infection. And my back isn't cooperating.
> 
> Spent part of the afternoon looking at snowmobiles. I've found a few locally that interest me. One is a 2012 arctic cat xf800 packaged with a 2 place snowmobile trailer with dual axles.



Nice looking sled!!  Arctic Cat was my brand back in the day.  They had Kawasaki engines, that is why I liked them so much.  I have always been a huuuuge Kawasaki fan.  I know, I know, Mr. Buy American loves Japanese bikes.  Just the way it is.   :th_lmao:


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> nothing but yard work and maybe a little shooting, about the time I get the yard done it will be time to mow the entire property with the tractor, its a week of spare time or 2 days all day.



Well I had to switch gears, as I was pulling weeds I exposed a little rattlesnake about 18" long, the little bastard made it under the bush I was pulling weeds around before I could grab the shovel to kill it. So I did a dump run instead.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I grew up riding a 1969 yamaha sl338 with bogie wheel suspension in the back and leaf springs on the front. Along with a 1973 allouette snow duster. Later on we had a couple arctic cat 440s from the early 90s and a couple of Polaris snowmobiles. Then we had bombardier mach 1 670s. 3 of them. Let's just say that back then, we could change a piston in a 670 rotax with our eyes closed. So I'm not brand specific. Just so happens when I got back into it after 12 years of stepping away from the sport that I picked up an arctic cat panther 550 touring sled. More to save hassle when shopping for parts, I looked for another cat to make it one stop when ordering parts from a dealership. (They're also a cfmoto dealer so I can get any side by side parts there too.)  Just saves me running around all over the city. 

I took the kids out this morning and gave them each a short driving lesson on the golf cart. There's snow in patches but the main area of the lawn is clear now.


----------



## Melensdad

Well its official.  I'm* not *young.  

We did an on-line workout today for the HF high school fencing team.  The young lady who we arranged to have lead the workout is an Olympic hopeful, and a member of the National Team of Columbia.  She is an amazing Foil fencer, literally one of the best female foil fencers in the world.

So we all meet on a secure Cisco video-chat where, with good enough connection speed, we can all see & hear each other.  The video was a bit jumpy, some of the kid's screens would temporarily fade out and then re-appear, but the audio always remained good.  

This young lady worked the heck out of me.  Honestly I was reasonably able to keep up ... until the end     She wanted us to do 1 minute of "Burpees" and for some reason we switched to "mountain climbers" followed by push ups.  That was after almost an hour of footwork drills and other exercises.  

I did the mountain climbers until my legs felt like jell-o then I did 10 push-ups, *faked a heart attack and laid on the floor until it was over.*


----------



## tiredretired

Wife's new FitBit came in yesterday so we were out hoofing it and trying it out.  Very impressive.  I checked the route first with the truck's odo and the FitBit was spot on.  4.1 miles of roadwork today and I don't mind saying I am a little tired.  

At least the wind was not blowing and no snow, so it was enjoyable being outdoors today.  Lot's of people walking and one house we passed had a lawn party of about 20 people and no social distancing in sight.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Wife's new FitBit came in yesterday so we were out hoofing it and trying it out.  Very impressive.  I checked the route first with the truck's odo and the FitBit was spot on.  4.1 miles of roadwork today and I don't mind saying I am a little tired.
> 
> At least the wind was not blowing and no snow, so it was enjoyable being outdoors today.  Lot's of people walking and one house we passed had a lawn party of* about 20 people and no social distancing in sight.*



I used to use a FibBit, actually liked it a lot.  Switched to an Apple Watch, which I ended up giving to my daughter (she eventually broke it).  Now I'm back to an analog watch.  But FitBits are pretty cool.  Very functional.  Pretty idiot proof too, so perfect for me.


Not sure why people don't get the 'social distancing' concept.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just use the step tracker on my phone since it's always on me. 

I just got home from my biweekly parole when I go to play music for the online church service.


----------



## pirate_girl

The only productive thing I did today was make dinner.
Chicken and biscuits with roasted carrots.
Oh, and I've spent waaaaay too much time on Facebook


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Oh, and I've spent waaaaay too much time on Facebook




Same here but I do have a lot of friends so I can stay in contact with them without calling.....and post pictures.....and bitch about liberals.   I refuse to watch television so I get my news there and other places in the internet


----------



## Melensdad

pirate_girl said:


> Oh, and I've spent waaaaay too much time on Facebook


Dinner looks good.  We had chili with too much cumin and pepper for my delicate stomach   It tasted good. But later...


Too much time on social media overall.  Facebook, yes.  Instagram, yes.  ForumForums, yes.  Indiana Gun Owners, yes.  Oh, and then chatting with the family members & Dasha on What's App, yes.  And then the livestream Cisco exercise session with my fencing kids, yes.  And a live stream exercise session with Dasha and a Russian coach, yes.

 Clearly I need an intervention, way too much time in front of a screen. 

In my defense, weather was cold with an even colder wind yesterday.  Supposed to be much warmer, mid-upper 50's instead of mid-30's but still some winds.  Looking forward to getting outside.  

I do have a livestream exercise with Dasha & Russian coach just before another livestream session with my fencing kids from 10:30-11:30am this morning.  Another local coach is going to step in today and be the adult in the room but I'm planning to be there to get a workout, for at least part of the session.  Oh, my body is still aching from falling down the 1/2 flight of stairs, and not its got muscle soreness from the workout yesterday too.  So faking the heart attack and leaving the session early so the other coach takes over is probably a good call.

Besides, the garden is calling me.  Really would like to get back out there.  If there is any snow left, it will be melted today by noon.  We still had plenty of snow out there yesterday, especially in the woods, shadows and drift areas but the open lawn areas had all melted off.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Morning everyone. Big plans today include several trips to the refrigerator coupled with the odd bathroom break. It's snowing. Yesterday it was +14 celcius. -2 now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Same here but I do have a lot of friends so I can stay in contact with them without calling.....and post pictures.....and bitch about liberals.   I refuse to watch television so I get my news there and other places in the internet



Same here lol
I'm going to try and trim down the time I spend on Facebook. A couple of friends recently went to Facebook jail or had their shared posts removed.
It's worse now than ever.

I don't do Instagram, twitter (used to) or any of those extra places.
The news cannot be trusted now at all, by that I mean mainstream.

Today? Hmmm, well I'll just have another day inside unless a stroll up the hill calls me.
There is a large hill that goes up the other side of the pond behind me. It's really steep on the south side of the facility where I work.
I've yet to go back there and explore.


----------



## Lenny

Pirate girl, I urge people to document when and why they were put in Facebook jail in case there is ever a lawsuit against them.  Imagine what would happen if a conservative community treated liberals that way!

Anyway,  I'm going shooting this afternoon on some private farm land.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Today could be a lazy day.  

More storms are forecast but at the moment the tornados are staying south of us and the heavy rain and hail are to the east.  It's dull, damp and drizzly and I hope it stays that way.  We had enough of the storms last week.  I don't ever want to see that again.

I may make a list of things that I have to do and put it in some order of priority, a sort of "honey-do" list for me.  I don't know if it is advancing years or a sort of mental lethargy during this quarantine but I forget stuff that I had planned to do and remember them a couple of days later during an "Oh Shit" moment.  

Other than that I think that I'll just stay inside and look out the window.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Today could be a lazy day.
> 
> More storms are forecast but at the moment the tornados are staying south of us and the heavy rain and hail are to the east.  It's dull, damp and drizzly and I hope it stays that way.  We had enough of the storms last week.  I don't ever want to see that again.
> 
> I may make a list of things that I have to do and put it in some order of priority, a sort of "honey-do" list for me.  I don't know if it is advancing years or a sort of mental lethargy during this quarantine but I forget stuff that I had planned to do and remember them a couple of days later during an "Oh Shit" moment.
> 
> Other than that I think that I'll just stay inside and look out the window.



You can keep that stuff over on your side of the state, thank you! 

I still have limbs all over the place from the last one. I did get some help with the one across the driveway so I can get the car out if I ever decide to go anywhere.


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> I still have limbs all over the place from the last one. I did get some help with the one across the driveway so I can get the car out if I ever decide to go anywhere.



Tell me about it Jim.  I've got the limbs picked up, except for the one on the roof but I still have 4 big trees and a smaller one on the ground around the house.  I called in some professional help and am waiting for an estimate and starting date.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Pirate girl, I urge people to document when and why they were put in Facebook jail in case there is ever a lawsuit against them.  Imagine what would happen if a conservative community treated liberals that way!
> 
> Anyway,  I'm going shooting this afternoon on some private farm land.


Well, my one friend is actually the sister of one of our snowcatters here.
She was in "jail" but isn't now.
She's a patriot through and through.
Very active in her local government and VFW.

I just checked my time spent on there in the last week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Somehow I talked myself into heading to the garage for a bit to work on my son's car. Today's task was installing the new inner bumper bar and giving it a coat of rock guard and paint. When it dries I can install the inner bumper foam and the rear bumper cover. I also reinstalled the rear drums so the tires can go back on after the bumper is done


----------



## tiredretired

pirate_girl said:


> Well, my one friend is actually the sister of one of our snowcatters here.
> She was in "jail" but isn't now.
> She's a patriot through and through.
> Very active in her local government and VFW.
> 
> I just checked my time spent on there in the last week.
> 
> View attachment 125879



I checked my FB time.  It said "Who in hell are you"?  :th_lmao:

Just the way I like it.


----------



## m1west

Beautiful day shot the flintlock with the wife.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I ended up having to reinforce the door jambs quite heavily.
These doors are so heavy, I ended up rigging a chain hoist into the rafters to get the top ones hung.
I'm now waiting on the handles and strikers to be delivered.
Tomorrow will be thresholds, closing trim, and insulation around the doors.
The center post started out as a 6x6 which took a number or tricky rips on the table saw.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> I ended up having to reinforce the door jambs quite heavily.
> These doors are so heavy, I ended up rigging a chain hoist into the rafters to get the top ones hung.
> I'm now waiting on the handles and strikers to be delivered.
> Tomorrow will be thresholds, closing trim, and insulation around the doors.
> The center post started out as a 6x6 which took a number or tricky rips on the table saw.



The look pretty cool and very heavy duty, Im sure they were custom made and expensive


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> The look pretty cool and very heavy duty, Im sure they were custom made and expensive



My Mom was a pro house flipper.
She'd find a house worth many millions, move into it, live in it for 2 or 3 years while remodeling the daylights out of it, and sell it for many millions more.

After she died, my Dad told me they had moved like 26 times.
He swears he's on a first name basis with every Mayflower driver there ever was.

There were many years that my folks and I let go by out of anger with each other, until we all realized how stupid we were being.

I'm grateful for some of these things she gave me, and I'm certain that I missed out on truckloads of remodeling leftovers.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My parents did the house flipping thing. Seemed we were either living in a state of construction or moving every 5 years.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> I ended up having to reinforce the door jambs quite heavily.
> These doors are so heavy, I ended up rigging a chain hoist into the rafters to get the top ones hung.
> I'm now waiting on the handles and strikers to be delivered.
> Tomorrow will be thresholds, closing trim, and insulation around the doors.
> The center post started out as a 6x6 which took a number or tricky rips on the table saw.



The doors are beautiful!


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> The doors are beautiful!



I think so too.
Thank you.

I just hope my Mom can see them through the roof and clouds and shit.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Back in the old country I had a friend, an architect, who did the exact same thing.  His wife always said that in 15 years of marriage she had never lived in a completed house.    :th_lmao:


----------



## Melensdad

Yesterday I replaced the fuel line and fuel filter on the Ventrac tractor in the morning.  Tested it and it was running great.  Perfect in fact.  So the issues I had for the past season were probably just a semi-clogged fuel filter.  It was useable last year but would occasionally lose power or engine would die.  

So yesterday mid morning I had a perfectly running lawn tractor.

Yesterday late afternoon my S-I-L was mowing the lawn and one of the belts came loose.  Not sure what the heck happened.  Its a strange tractor.  Rear motor, 4 wheel drive, front mounted deck.  Center articulated.  Lots of belts to get the power from the back end to the front wheels and to the PTO in front to run the deck, blower, bucket, etc.

Main v-belt slipped off at the engine drive end AND at the front.  And it was stuck good at the front end.  An hour of work got the belt unstuck on the front side.  Had to remove the spindle that has 3 or 4 belt pulleys to get the belt back into place on the front side.  

At this point I'm not sure how to get to the back pulley.  The tractor is out in the yard.  Might have to pull it into a garage and jack up the rear end?  Or put it on the car lift and go at it from underneath?  

I'm inclined to call the repair shop if I can't get to it.  But my plan is to give it a shot.  My fear is that the belt is damaged and even if I get it in place it needs to be replaced anyway.

Guess I'll figure that out when the sun dries off the grass and warms up the outside a bit.





Bannedjoe said:


> I think so too.
> Thank you.
> 
> I just hope my Mom can see them through the roof and clouds and shit.



WOW the doors look great!


----------



## pirate_girl

Trade day.
I was actually looking forward to working, but I can never say no either way.

I miss my beautiful people.
Ty and the girls yesterday.


----------



## FrancSevin

After three weeks off, back to work this morning.

The Team has been working at the limit for over a month now, keeping up with increased demand. So far, no one has gotten ill. This week we are stalled waiting for components. Our son has everything under control, running our manufacturing better than I ever did.

Since most of the tourist sites out west are closed, we won't be taking our 50 year anniversary trip, with the new camper, anytime soon.

So,,,,,;

Last week, Cathy and I spent our time at the Ozark ranch clearing saplings from what was once our yard around the house. The "house" is actually a 32 foot RV "Mallard" with bump outs. Unfortunately the TV antennae tower fell on it and breached the roof. Animals got in along with the rain and ruined most of the interior. She wants to repair it, I want to just haul it off. 

We cleared about three acres of saplings using her walk behind brush hog and me, on my knees, with a cam action pruning "lopper." Most of the sapling were Sumac. But there was a lot of Oak, Green Ash, and Walnut trees. All were about about two/three inches in diameter.

Two loads of gravel ( about a ton each) to repair the driveway and sprayed for vegetation. 

After all this work the place looked pretty decent. We finally agreed on the house site. And will be working this summer to put in the foundation which will then be covered with a 40'X32' treated wood deck. On this we plan to erect three 10'X12' gazebos and connect them together to form a large pavilion. 

Later, perhaps next winter, we will frame walls and create a tiny house, 360 sq feet. A wood stove for heat, a small kitchenette and a semi private space for a queen bed. No bathroom as we have that in the existing shed about 12 feet away.

It's a lot of work for a 73 year old man and his wife. But we need a place to escape from the kids. I don't know how we are gonna fit in time this summer for sailing. But that boat is calling me every day to come, relax, and have fun on the water. 

Oh well.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm getting new neighbours as soon as they clean and prep the apartment next to me.
A young deputy sheriff and his wife.


----------



## m1west

Funny story day. This morning I had to go to the field for a job walk at a plant in Sacramento. As I was leaving my wife called and said the stove wasn't working properly the flame was very low on HI so to me that means we ran out of propane. So I had her give me number and called them. They said they would try to get someone out to fill it, I guess we are home more so we are using more gas. Anyway I got home about the same time they showed up. Here is where the funny part starts. He says he has to check for leaks and light everything in the house. My response was no, his response was its policy, I asked if he was Covid tested he said no and asked me if I was, I said no but I'm not trying to come in his house. He couldn't think of a comeback and we both started laughing. We settled on I would light the hot water tank in the garage and he would look at it and call it good.


----------



## Melensdad

Well the lawn tractor is going into the shop on Wednesday.  

Spent a good bit of time working on it only to finally find a piece of the belt is shredded so its shot. 

Honestly I have no clue how to even access the back spindle under the engine.  Glad I didn't have to take all the rear body work off only to find a shredded belt.  I found some bits of the belt in the yard so I figured why bother.  I'm only SEMI-MECHANICAL and am not fond of working on lawn tractors.  So off it goes.  It will be gone for 3+ weeks, talked to the guy at the shop and they are back logged with work.  Oh well.  

Pretty much nothing went right today.  Not to say it was a bad day.  But it was certainly a MONDAY today.   Just one of those days.  Surprised I made it this late in the day without starting to drink.  Soon.  Soon


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Funny story day. This morning I had to go to the field for a job walk at a plant in Sacramento. As I was leaving my wife called and said the stove wasn't working properly the flame was very low on HI so to me that means we ran out of propane. So I had her give me number and called them. They said they would try to get someone out to fill it, I guess we are home more so we are using more gas. Anyway I got home about the same time they showed up. Here is where the funny part starts. He says he has to check for leaks and light everything in the house. My response was no, his response was its policy, I asked if he was Covid tested he said no and asked me if I was, I said no but I'm not trying to come in his house. He couldn't think of a comeback and we both started laughing. We settled on I would light the hot water tank in the garage and he would look at it and call it good.



I've had a number of run ins with propane companies over the years.
It's almost always something stupid.
Many years ago I was living in a 20 foot airstream up in the mountains above Boulder Co.
I was getting tired of shagging 5 gallon tanks of propane.

A propane company ran an ad in the local rag advertising a really good price on propane, free tank rental for a year, and 100 free gallons with a new service.

I couldn't help but jump on it.
250 gallons is a hell of a lot of propane for a 20 foot airstream, but I figured it might last me for years, and considered it an investment.
I paid in cold hard cash.

A month after the set up, the truck showed up to "Top off" my tank.

I told the guy I didn't need my tank topped off, nor would I need to for quite a long time. I also told him I bought as much as I did because I didn't want a monthly bill.

He informed that the deal didn't work that way.
I told him he was full of shit, and demanded that he prove it to me, and he couldn't.

He then informed me if I didn't let him top off, they were going to have to charge me for the free 100 gallons, or take it back.

The company and I went round and round for some time.

About two years later it was time to move on.
I packed up the airstream and called the propane company to tell them they could come get their near empty tank.
They told me there would be a $60 charge.

I told them, screw it, don't pick it up, I don't give a rats ass, it's your tank.
Oh, and good luck finding me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another relaxing day out on the homestead. I did an hour workout shortly after breakfast then got the kids to work on their school work. This afternoon I headed out to work on the car again in the garage. Almost done the back end then I can tackle the rocker panels. I also did a bit of yard cleanup hauling branches out to the back woods with the side by side. Then spent some time teaching my daughter to drive the golf cart.


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Then spent some time teaching my daughter to drive the golf cart.



Good times right there!
She'll remember it forever.


----------



## Lenny

I'm so darn bored with this corona bologna going on.  I wish it was over.  The only thing to do is take drives, which I like, for 50 to 100 miles a day and maybe go to the grocery store.  I've been staying away from Wal-Mart and other big stores.  Been 2 1/2 years since I drank any alcohol but it's tempting right now.....I quit because of stomach problems.


----------



## pirate_girl

Waiting to see if Andrea wants me to work for her tomorrow or next Thursday.
Initially the trade was supposed to be me going in for her tomorrow.
She texted me last night at 11pm and said wait, I need you to do that on the 30th if you can.
Why can't we all just stick to our schedules?
Anyway, it's windy today.
My friend down in Van Wert county lost power last night.
Didn't even know there was bad weather going on.

The crew who are preparing the apartment next door left a radio on in there. I heard music all night long, plus news updates and the local weather.


----------



## Melensdad

*What are you doing today?*

Apparently I am getting FAT  

I was holding steady at 195# going into the quarantine.  For the first couple weeks I was still holding at 195#.  And then I fell down the stairs and became a sedentary blob for several days.  

All of a sudden I am at 205#

So I'm going to try to be a good boy today.  Coffee fasting this morning.  Hopefully light eating.  And now that I've returned to normal activities I'll get back down to 195#.  I hope?   The fencing kids are doing 1 hour of intensive workout, led by a member of the Columbian National Team, every Tuesday and Thursday evening (we just started this) and I am doing my best to do the workouts with them.  Hopefully that will help get the blubber off of my body.

I'd actually like to be closer to 180# but that has been nothing but a wish for quite some time.​


----------



## tiredretired

Melensdad said:


> *What are you doing today?*
> 
> Apparently I am getting FAT
> 
> I was holding steady at 195# going into the quarantine.  For the first couple weeks I was still holding at 195#.  And then I fell down the stairs and became a sedentary blob for several days.
> 
> All of a sudden I am at 205#
> 
> So I'm going to try to be a good boy today.  Coffee fasting this morning.  Hopefully light eating.  And now that I've returned to normal activities I'll get back down to 195#.  I hope?   The fencing kids are doing 1 hour of intensive workout, led by a member of the Columbian National Team, every Tuesday and Thursday evening (we just started this) and I am doing my best to do the workouts with them.  Hopefully that will help get the blubber off of my body.
> 
> I'd actually like to be closer to 180# but that has been nothing but a wish for quite some time.​



Better layoff that Mary Kitchen for awhile.  My stash of it finally came and after reading that label, I think I am allowed about two tablespoons of the stuff.  :th_lmao:

Strong cold front coming in today with high winds, rain and snow tonight.  Tomorrow more snow and cold in the 30's.  Needless to say my outdoor work is in park for a few days.  I sure wish spring would get here, it has been a cold lousy April.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Better layoff that Mary Kitchen for awhile.  My stash of it finally came and after reading that label, I think I am allowed about two tablespoons of the stuff.  :th_lmao:


  Yup, its not good for you but it sure is good.




TiredRetired said:


> Strong cold front coming in today with high winds, rain and snow tonight.  Tomorrow more snow and cold in the 30's.  Needless to say my outdoor work is in park for a few days.  I sure wish spring would get here, it has been a cold lousy April.


It was mid-60's here yesterday.  Our winds picked up yesterday evening.  Got some light rain last night, it started just as I was taking the dogs out before bedtime.  Ground was dry this morning when I got up.  We will be in the mid-40's here today.  If we are lucky we might see 50 degrees.   But no more snow in our forecast.  Nighttime lows for the next 7 days are predicted to stay above freezing.  So we are closer to getting to gardening weather.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> *What are you doing today?*
> 
> Apparently I am getting FAT
> 
> I was holding steady at 195# going into the quarantine. For the first couple weeks I was still holding at 195#. And then I fell down the stairs and became a sedentary blob for several days.
> 
> All of a sudden I am at 205#
> 
> So I'm going to try to be a good boy today. Coffee fasting this morning. Hopefully light eating. And now that I've returned to normal activities I'll get back down to 195#. I hope? The fencing kids are doing 1 hour of intensive workout, led by a member of the Columbian National Team, every Tuesday and Thursday evening (we just started this) and I am doing my best to do the workouts with them. Hopefully that will help get the blubber off of my body.
> 
> I'd actually like to be closer to 180# but that has been nothing but a wish for quite some time.
> ​



We sound about the same.  205 is my current upper limit. 195 is my seemingly "impossible" target. I can get there for a morning weigh in but never do I get past that number.  Seems I have reached plateau of200 lbs. 

If I watch what I eat I can get to 195 in about a week.However, one weekend day of binge eating and I'm well over the 205.

 What's with that?


----------



## EastTexFrank

I don't know about today.  It rained during the early morning, not much but enough to get everything wet.  There are a couple of things that I need to be doing but it has to dry out first.  

Yesterday I put some potatoes in the ground.  I actually bought these organic potatoes in the grocery store in a moment of weakness.  When I got them home they had started to sprout so I put them aside and forgot about them.  I found them again yesterday and decided that if I'm not going to eat them I may as well plant them.  We'll see if anything comes up.  

I also got out the chainsaw and took care of the apple tree that blew over in the Easter Sunday storms.  I stacked the usable wood with the rest of my fruit woods for the smoker.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the garage and did a bit of work on the car. I was planning on maybe uncovering the two quads and get them going so I can get to the Jacobsen mower that's stored behind them. 

EXTREME winds the past couple of days have put a damper on most outdoor work. It's -2 celcius with a windchill of about -15 right now.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> We sound about the same.  205 is my current upper limit. 195 is my seemingly "impossible" target. I can get there for a morning weigh in but never do I get past that number.  Seems I have reached plateau of200 lbs.
> 
> If I watch what I eat I can get to 195 in about a week.However, one weekend day of binge eating and I'm well over the 205.
> 
> * What's with that?*



Constipation :th_lmao:


----------



## m1west

Paperwork day


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Constipation :th_lmao:



You're suggesting I'm full of crap, right?

Probably right.:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

Replacing old fence posts today. Usually I screw a2X4 block to the post and use a car jack to pull them straight up. Could not get the old ones to jack out of the hole.  So, after breaking two of them off, I dug down. 
That's when I remembered how I used to put a 2X4 crossways to the post about two feet down.  It kept them stable and plumb.  And they did not frost heave.

Great idea until one has to pull them out.  However, of the 27 posts involved, not a one of the old ones is out of plumb

I don't plan on replacing them again in my lifetime.  And I have to dig them out anyways so it's easy to repeat the method.  So, I'll repeat the same construction process on the new fence.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I did get up on the roof and seal the two dings before the rain arrives tomorrow.  I did a bunch of string trimming around the house.  I even trimmed and cleared the water line from the well house to the lake.  After the rain stops I'll hit it with Ground Clear and that should hopefully take care of it for the rest of the year.  I also took care of a whole bunch of ant mounds that sprung up since I did them all two weeks ago.  

I do hope it rains tomorrow.  I could do with a day off.  My back and my shoulder are throbbing from toting that string trimmer for over two hours.  Damn, I'm getting old.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm going out today.

Sold a flip house on Friday.  Title company transferred the proceeds to my bank account.  But I was in partnership with another guy, he owes me some money.  We are going to meet up in a parking lot so I can get the check from him.  

Then to the bank.

He's been in isolation too, and I trust him, so any potential exposure will be minimal.  I'll still have a mask, sanitizer, gloves, etc.

What will be interesting to see is number of people out on the streets.  I'll be in the north part of the county, which is a highly infected area.  Meeting at the bank parking lot, but its across from a Target, a big pet store, lots of fast food outlets, and next to a big supermarket.  I will be passing a WalMart, 3 big box home/hardware centers, several large grocery stores, etc.  

So I'm curious to see how much traffic is in the area, how full (empty) the parking lots are, etc.  Are people in that area actually isolating?  Or are they going about their business as normal?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad, that'll be interesting to see.  I was in town a week ago for about 10 minutes and my impression was that older people like me might be isolating but younger people, anyone less that about 60, certainly weren't.  They weren't wearing any kind of protective equipment either.  

I managed to get the trash out this morning before the rain started.  It's supposed to get bad again with thunderstorms, high winds and hail.  We'll see. Today could be that lazy day that I was hoping for.  My back and shoulder still hurt from yesterday but not as badly as I thought it might be.


----------



## tiredretired

I too need to go to the bank.  I picked up the mail yesterday and had a pleasant surprise waiting for me.  A check for $500 bucks from a QSF on a class action lawsuit on some investment funds I had.  I did not even know a thing about it, but money is money and I will take it.  :th_lmao:

After that off to the garden center to see what is involved in getting mulch once the weather breaks in my favor. Right now there is a couple inches of snow on the ground and temps in the 20's so no mulching today.


----------



## m1west

Went to a plant in Sacramento that I went to Monday and priced out yesterday. I took the shop manager with me as it is a little complicated and wanted him to get his own measurements and see what he is building it for. Now it nearly lunch time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today is my parole day too. I headed to the city to look at a snowmobile. The guy lives an hour away but a friend of his hauled it to the city for me to look at. 

I did my morning workout earlier. I'm trying to stay on top of it to be as active as I can be staying with the same routine as when I could go to the gym every Monday Wednesday and Friday. 

Like Bob, I'm also going to complete a house deal. I finally sold my small house in Geraldton 3 hours away from here. I bought it  back in 99. Lived in it until 2006 then moved and rented it for a few years. In 2011 I moved back into it for a couple years before moving to the city then rented it out again. It's paid for so that'll be nice when the deal closes next week.


----------



## Melensdad

Really crappy weather here today but I did get out to see what is left of civilization.  We had intended to go out for a long walk but wind, cool weather and rain is keeping us inside.  Melen finished her VERY LAST CLASS for law school today.  She has final exams during the next 2 weeks.  I try to keep my head low and make very little noise when she is studying (_for my own health and well being_). 

The Starbucks had *at least* (_not joking_)* 20 cars* in line for the drive thru.  The rest of the stores in the strip mall were vacant and closed.  One of the local popular restaurants was closed, FOR SALE signs posted.  Most strip malls and stand alone shops had empty parking lots.  Construction crews were working on roads.  

One of the liquor stores had "call ahead" curb service ... the other couple of liquor stores I passed were closed.

Super market parking lots had "normal" levels of cars for a weekday morning.  

Big box hardware/lumber/home centers had "normal" levels of cars for a weekday morning.

Bank drive thru windows had lines, the lobby was closed, so all customers were using drive thru service.  

Traffic was probably at 50% of normal.


----------



## pirate_girl

I went grocery shopping a couple hours ago.
Things are still being carefully adhered to as far as precautions.
That's good!

I wanted to stop and get a sandwich from Subway but they were closed at 7.
So went down the street to DQ, they had a line wrapped all around out into Scott street for cripes sake, so I settled for Wendy's.

Bought a grill pan at Walmart, cleaned the apartment, got all my scrubs laundered for going back to work tomorrow (thank God).
I'm going to hate retirement lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, most of the bad stuff with 3" hail stayed to the south of us.  We did get some heavy bands of rain pass through.  It was more than enough to keep me inside and catch a good nap.  

As usual, when my wife returned from town I wasn't allowed to help unload.  She did all the work and the wiping down and disinfecting of the stuff that she brought home.  So, apart from taking the trash out this morning I did sfa.  I have plans for tomorrow though.


----------



## FrancSevin

I managed to get 7  eight foot sections of pre-assembled cedar fencing up today. I need to set three more to finish closing the yard to the still standing old fence. but it began raining.
It is supposed to rain all day Thursday but I have hope I can get the last three installed.

Only 26 more to go. But first I have to clear branches and reset seven more posts. That will close the entire yard with some older fence still standing. 

However, before I hang the next set, I need to bring in three large landscaping boulders to back drop the water fall. As my bucket loader tractor is still in Connecticut I am at a loss how to lift and place them myself.
I could use a Yota Jedi.  Anyone know where he is?


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today!
I watched old reruns of All In The Family on pluto last night, then proceeded to place a $300 order on Amazon Prime.
Two pairs of sneakers, both Kswiss. One for work, the other for play.. and 3 tshirts.
A Woodstock musical festival, M*A*S*H and Wonder Woman.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Morning everyone! The birds are chirping. The sun is shining.  The Easter bunny is hanging around out in the yard. 

Plans for today include getting the tires back on my son's car to get it out of the garage temporarily to allow me room in there to assemble a welding cart for a flux core welder I picked up last week. 

I also want the car outside when I tackle the rocker panels next week with the grinder and welder.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yup, there are a ton of rabbits hopping around here too, as well as the deer.
The grackles make a racket in the morning.
Who needs an alarm to wake up?


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Yup, there are a ton of rabbits hopping around here too, as well as the deer.
> The grackles make a racket in the morning.
> Who needs an alarm to wake up?



Grackles sounds like a breakfast food.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yawn. Waking up at 5am with no place to go sucks. 

Today's big plans include a telephone appointment with my surgeon to get the results of the scope I had back in March and the new (to me) snowmobile is being delivered from Nipigon (an hour away)

It's a package deal. A 2012 arctic xf800 sno pro and the trailer it's sitting on. The trailer needs a new deck installed and the front corner was hit at some point so I got it for a good price.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've got today off.
Nothing planned at all except my usual walk.
I'm working this weekend and picked up 2 extra days next week.
We've got 2 nurses who work prn at a facility in Holgate, but who are regular employees with us.
Since they do that, they aren't permitted to work with us until all this is over.
So... full timers like me are expected to cover for them.

I'll make beef stroganoff in the crock pot.
Face time with the kiddos later.
Jeff (my oldest) shaved off his beard.
He sent me a pic of this shocking event.
Haven't seen him without a beard for years!
Lol


----------



## m1west

At around 8am I am going to descend on the newly delivered garden supplies at the local hardware store.


----------



## EastTexFrank

So far I haven't done a darned thing except take my coffee outside and watch the 3 guys start cutting up that oak tree.  I'm so glad that I got my check book to do the cutting.  I would have been at it for a month, at least.  

This afternoon I'm going to start washing and waxing the RV.  That'll take all day and maybe in to tomorrow.  It's filthy.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Yawn. Waking up at 5am with no place to go sucks.
> 
> Today's big plans include a telephone appointment with my surgeon to get the results of the scope I had back in March and the new (to me) snowmobile is being delivered from Nipigon (an hour away)
> 
> It's a package deal. A 2012 arctic xf800 sno pro and the trailer it's sitting on. The trailer needs a new deck installed and the front corner was hit at some point so I got it for a good price.



Nice setup and sounds like you purchased that right.  I see your snow is gone now.  We have more coming in for Sunday/Monday.  Sure glad spring came when it did, I was getting sick of winter.  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. The setup will be good once the trailer gets some TLC this summer. It's a dual axle 10ft double wide. As I said, the trailer is going to need some work. New deck. The driver's side front corner is a bit mangled. The frame and tongue are good. It's just the extension to   the edge of the deck and the front cross brace for the deck. I'll get it straightened out. 

I wanted to get a double trailer to haul both sleds. The 10ft flat deck I have is a good utility trailer and ok for one machine but too narrow for both.


----------



## pirate_girl

Another thrilling day at work.
My life lately.. resident/patient care.
Eating, sleeping.
My "uncle Harry" passed on Friday evening at the age of 100.
He wasn't really my uncle, but we always called him that.
Aunt Rosie's boyfriend since as far back as I can remember.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Aww. Sorry to hear that pg. I know what it's like to lose a patient. When I worked with the disabled, we lost a few due to age, medical conditions etc. It never gets easier.


----------



## Melensdad

PG, sometimes the 'uncles' and 'aunts' in our lives that are family friends are much closer than our biological relatives.  Sorry for the loss of someone close to you.


...........


Probably watching the 8:30am televised Catholic mass on TV


............


This afternoon hoping to get the motorcycles out for a nice afternoon ride.  Temps are expected to hit 60 today.  It's been raining and in the 40s for the past week (_seems like forever_).  The constant rains stopped before dawn and the asphalt is starting to dry.  We might even have a glimpse of the sun at some point today.   Of course, temps will drop again tonight, frost warnings have already been issued.  So if today may be a nice change in the weather pattern.


----------



## FrancSevin

I picked up a load of lumber Friday, 16'long treated 2x4's and some cedar ones as well.  As I moved the trailer/truck to the other side of the lot I had to make a sudden stop. 2X4's sled forward and took out a tail light.  As I turned to get off the road, I bent the lowered tailgate against the trailer frame.

Yeah the new one I just installed.

I simply forgot the gate was down.  

It is hell getting old.
Yesterday was cold rain all day so nothing outside got done.  Today is sunny but still cool. I'll be hanging a gate and digging postholes.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yesterday, the temperature was nice but it was far too windy to spray.  I spent the afternoon gathering up branches and piling them where the guys are working on my downed trees.  I quit when my back started to really hurt.

Today my back still hurts.  I think that is going to be a fact of life from now on.  It's a beautiful day and no wind.  This afternoon I'm going down in to the gully and spray and also get the top and backside of the dam.  If I take it slow it should be okay.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I spent a good part of the day outside moving things around the yard. First job was uncovering the lawn tractor and 2 quads and installing the batteries. Followed by the great Canadian trailer shuffle. Move the small trailer with the side by side so I could move the snowmobile trailer to where the small one was sitting. Then hook up the flat deck and move it over beside the snowmobile trailer. 

Then I started tearing the old plywood decking off the snowmobile trailer to get it ready for new material. By that time, it was time to come in for lunch then I sat down to order a couple sheets of treated plywood and some metal to repair the front corner. I'm also building a new ramp for the trailer. It'll be good for years.


----------



## m1west

Been mowing down the weeds on the property with the tractor the last two mornings until it starts getting hot. Been having to work on it this year as I go. First the fan belt broke and its a job putting on a new one due to the hydraulic pump drive from the crank. So i had some adjustable V belts from a conveyor job but you have to keep taking links out as it stretches about every two hours. Then when I started it this morning the front loader wouldn't go up so I added some fluid. After my mowing session I see where the fluid is going, a hose going to the pump is leaking so thats something else to fix in the morning. Then I took a little time for some target practice.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> My "uncle Harry" passed on Friday evening at the age of 100.
> He wasn't really my uncle, but we always called him that.
> Aunt Rosie's boyfriend since as far back as I can remember.



I'm sorry to hear this.  He did live to be 100 but sad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No rest for the wicked. After supper I looked out at the flat deck trailer sitting there all rusty and pitiful looking. I picked up a gallon of black paint yesterday for odd projects around here so off to the garage I went. The plan was to grind down the rust and loose paint this evening and paint tomorrow. I'm done painting the outside now. Tomorrow I'll finish the inside and start on cleaning the garage.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, after lunch the first thing that I did was season the new Blackstone griddle that we got for Christmas.  It was to be used with the motorhome but since it doesn't look as if that is going to move this year I never felt any desperate need to get it done.  Now it is all shiny and slick, waiting for its first use.  

I started to spray the gully.  I got one half of it done.  Man, it's a nail biter running up and down those slopes.  I came back to the house and mixed up another 50 gallons and headed out for the far side.  On the way round there I found another tree that was blown over in the Easter Sunday storm.  I also found a big freekin' hole that was camouflaged by tall grass.  I'm glad that I was going slow because the little tractor came to a sudden halt and rattled me around a bit.  I'm also glad that I was strapped in but it did jerk the hell out of my back.  After sitting there for 5 minutes and letting things settle back down I decided that enough was enough, got myself out of the hole and limped home.  We'll do battle again tomorrow after I go shopping at Tractor Supply.  

I think that I may get the big tractor out and do some mowing first and then, maybe, I'll be able to see the damned holes!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I'm sorry to hear this.  He did live to be 100 but sad.



Thanks Lenny and that's true.
He and Aunt Rosie were Christian Scientists.
There won't be any special funeral services because they don't believe in that sort of thing.
My one Aunt who lives in Illinois said there will be a remembrance service though.
Great memories of those two!
They travelled the globe, lived large and loved life.
Certainly a life to look back on and be celebrated. 

Well, I have today off.
By the time I got home last night my brain was total fuzz.
I'll take it easy.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was talking to one of the maintenance guys re-doing the apartment next to me.
He used to be the maintenance director where I work until he retired from there.
Looks like the young couple will be moving in next week.

Right now I feel like a kid who is being forced to bed early because it's a school night.
Being up at 6 just isn't that easy lately.
Bah..


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yesterday was a flop. Between being sore from the day before and it being only +3celcius and raining, I barely left the chair. 

Today is parole day aka dump day. I'll be working on that this afternoon.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Today I was supposed to mow the yard before the rain and storms came in tonight.  This morning I woke to the sound of thunder and lightening.  That put an end to that.  Yesterday I brought the little tractor with the FEL and box blade up to the house.  I was going to use it to move dirt and fill in and level the holes left by the root balls of the trees we lost in the last big storm.  One of the front tires on the little tractor was flat.  What is happening to me lately!  It wouldn't hold air at all.  I jacked it up and took the wheel off, loaded it in the truck and headed to town to get it fixed.  It didn't take long and I was back home.

My wife told me that more bad storms were supposed to roll in this evening.  I thought that I better get the Yamaha generator up and running and for that I needed a battery.  Back in to town I go to get a new battery, bring it home and get it installed.  It's running like a sweetie.  I'm ready for tonight but the weather right now actually looks pretty good.

I'm about to go outside and put the front wheel back on the tractor.  I'm not looking forward to it.  It is always a bugger getting everything lined up and bolted back together.  It is a back killer.  No sense in sitting here thinking about it, better just go and do it.

*Edit*.   Well that was easy!  I had the axle at the absolute perfect height, a couple of rugs and tugs and the holes lined up, a swift push and the sucker slid right on there.  I bolted it on quick before anything happened and I'm ready to go.  It's nice when something goes well for a change.  We've had some tough luck around here lately.


----------



## Lenny

I took about a 25 mile country drive for something to do but that's about it for me.  Effective May 1, restaurants, bars and gyms will be able to open up to 50% capacity, so I'll be able to go to the gym....YAY!  It's a small gym and I'm the only one who is usually there at 8-9 AM, so it's all good.....they give us a code to open the door.  One of the nice things about small towns.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After the dump run I did some more shuffling of things around the yard. I have my dads boat and truck camper stored in behind the garage along with my truck camper and tent trailer. So I moved the boat out so I could park the plow truck there.

After supper I grabbed the two oldest boys to go pick up an 8ft long picnic table for camp to replace the 2 rusted metal ones there.


----------



## EastTexFrank

With my back acting up the way it is I'm limited to 3 or 4 hours work a day but I'm so thankful for those few hours outside doing something.  

I'm glad to see that others are keeping busy too in these troubled times.  There's a lot to be said for a little bit of space and the ability to go "piddle" or work if you want to call it that.  It helps to keep us all sane.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> With my back acting up the way it is I'm limited to 3 or 4 hours work a day but I'm so thankful for those few hours outside doing something.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad to see that others are keeping busy too in these troubled times.  There's a lot to be said for a little bit of space and the ability to go "piddle" or work if you want to call it that.  It helps to keep us all sane.


I could have written that word for word. That's me in a nutshell. Some days my back just says f it and I can't do anything. I'm glad for the chance to get outside and do something. Anything. Even if it's only a simple task. 

Today's task is trying to get the Jacobsen tractor fired up.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm cleaning today/housework... then sitting on my butt.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I'm cleaning today/housework...



How about coming by for a visit?


----------



## Melensdad

Today is a 55 degree in-the-house RAIN day.

Yesterday was 75 and sunny.  Took 2 trips to the town north of here, there is a garden center on the edge of town.  Walked inside with my mask on.  I was the only one there wearing a mask.  No social distancing inside that I could see, the staff was chatting with each other, and with customers, all in close proximity.  There were no plexiglas shields for the cashiers.  

I order a yard of bulk mulch.  Paid.  Moved my truck around back, guy used a skid steer to dump in a couple full buckets and I drove way.  

At no time did I wear a mask outside, nor were the outside workers.  But I was pretty surprised when I was inside the store area and people were proceeding as business as usual with no social distancing.  Picked up one load before lunch.  Another load late afternoon.  Same observations both trips.






jim slagle said:


> How about coming by for a visit?


:th_lmao:


----------



## Bannedjoe

I have one last door project I'm hoping to accomplish today.
The plan is to install this bad boy.
I have one, maybe two friends coming over to help.
Assuming I measured correctly, this should go in relatively easy.
The one I wanted opens on either side, but it wasn't in stock, and was a month out if ordered.
I like the idea of the blinds inside the glass.
Sadly, when the strings deteriorate in 10 years or so, the only solution is to have the Jeld-Wen folks do the repair.

The much much more expensive units open to address the blinds, but I'm just not rich enough to spend untold thousands on a such a door when there's still so much to do on other things.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> At no time did I wear a mask outside, nor were the outside workers.  But I was pretty surprised when I was inside the store area and people were proceeding as business as usual with no social distancing.  Picked up one load before lunch.  Another load late afternoon.  Same observations both trips.



I've only been in to town and around people a few times in the past 6 weeks but those are my observations exactly.  I don't know how to feel about it.  On one hand, being ultra high risk, I feel threatened by it and on the other hand with only 7 cases in the whole county, I can understand people feeling the risk is so low that screw all these restrictions.  Me?  With Gov Abbott starting to lift some of the closure orders on Friday, I'm going to continue house arrest for another two or three weeks to see how things go.  We'll just wait and see.


----------



## Doc

EastTexFrank said:


> I've only been in to town and around people a few times in the past 6 weeks but those are my observations exactly.  I don't know how to feel about it.  On one hand, being ultra high risk, I feel threatened by it and on the other hand with only 7 cases in the whole county, I can understand people feeling the risk is so low that screw all these restrictions.  Me?  With Gov Abbott starting to lift some of the closure orders on Friday, I'm going to continue house arrest for another two or three weeks to see how things go.  We'll just wait and see.


I agree Frank.  Same observations here.   I was in the store yesterday for the first time in 5 weeks, some wore masks but at least half did not.   Most did observe social distancing 6 ft unless passing in a tight spot.  No coughing or sneezing observed thank goodness.  ...well, I take that back, our cashier was wearing a mask but was coughing a few times while we were checking out.  She appeared to be 70 or so.  I felt for her having to work that job in these conditions.  We all complained of the temp in the store.  It was mid 70's outside and at least that in the store.   uncomfortable.   Especially with a mask.   

I plan to do the same as far as not rush out when the all clear is given.  I'll wait back and see how things go.  No rush to get back into the rat race.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Today is a 55 degree in-the-house RAIN day.
> 
> Yesterday was 75 and sunny. Took 2 trips to the town north of here, there is a garden center on the edge of town. Walked inside with my mask on. I was the only one there wearing a mask. No social distancing inside that I could see, the staff was chatting with each other, and with customers, all in close proximity. There were no plexiglas shields for the cashiers.
> 
> I order a yard of bulk mulch. Paid. Moved my truck around back, guy used a skid steer to dump in a couple full buckets and I drove way.
> 
> At no time did I wear a mask outside, nor were the outside workers. But I was pretty surprised when I was inside the store area and people were proceeding as business as usual with no social distancing. Picked up one load before lunch. Another load late afternoon. Same observations both trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :th_lmao:


55 degree and rain here today.  Glad I mowed the grass yesterday.  The fence project is off limits. today So I'm asked to do some "honey dew,'s" in side the house. Ugh! 

Was at the grocer today and once again, the store layout is different for checkout. Even so much as to replace the new sleek belt systems with the old wider style with no impulse retail space behind it. All the clerks were wearing masks. About half the customers were also. I'm stillgoing around in commando mode.

Still no TP on the shelf. Just a sign warning people ONLY TWO PER CUSTOMER!:th_lmao:

Going to SAM's today and check out red meats. The local grocer had very little selection.

We will be going to the ranch on Thursday. Hope it stops raining so we can get some things done. If not, the sailboat needs a checkup on it visit. Hopefully, the Marina is now open.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> I have one last door project I'm hoping to accomplish today.
> The plan is to install this bad boy.
> I have one, maybe two friends coming over to help.
> Assuming I measured correctly, this should go in relatively easy.
> The one I wanted opens on either side, but it wasn't in stock, and was a month out if ordered.
> I like the idea of the blinds inside the glass.
> Sadly, when the strings deteriorate in 10 years or so, the only solution is to have the Jeld-Wen folks do the repair.
> 
> The much much more expensive units open to address the blinds, but I'm just not rich enough to spend untold thousands on a such a door when there's still so much to do on other things.



Joe, I put a single door like yours on the mud room in 2004. Blinds are still doing fine!  I think it was the same brand but don’t remember for sure.

Jim


----------



## Melensdad

Joe, good luck with the door install.  As always, we need photos!





EastTexFrank said:


> I've only been in to town and around people a few times in the past 6 weeks but those are my observations exactly.  I don't know how to feel about it.  On one hand, being ultra high risk, I feel threatened by it and *on the other hand with only 7 cases in the whole county, *I can understand people feeling the risk is so low that screw all these restrictions....



The garden center is north of my property by about 7 miles, but is still in the south end of my county.  Relatively lower risk.  But the risk is getting more and more widespread here.  We have *nearly 2000 known cases *in my county.  It has spread from the north to the south.  I'd say there is no place in the county that the risk is low enough to be "inside" the social distance range, or inside a store, for people.  Not just high risk people.  It's here.  All over here.

I was not in fear while I was there, I had my mask, a medical grade N95 mask.  I kept my distance.  Just noticed that nobody else seemed to do that.


----------



## m1west

Reclaiming the property from winter, cutting grass with the tractor for days, its a love hate thing with all of the trees. It takes about a week of 4 hours a day and if you don't time it right you get to do it twice. I am about 3/4 done. Then the yard around the house. I am ripping out a lot of old overgrown shrubs and starting over. Tomorrow me and a buddy are going make the cabin trip play around a little and hook the spring back to the water tank.


----------



## Doc

m1west said:


> Reclaiming the property from winter, cutting grass with the tractor for days, its a love hate thing with all of the trees. It takes about a week of 4 hours a day and if you don't time it right you get to do it twice. I am about 3/4 done. Then the yard around the house. I am ripping out a lot of old overgrown shrubs and starting over. Tomorrow me and a buddy are going make the cabin trip play around a little and hook the spring back to the water tank.


How many acres are you doing that it takes so long?   I used to despise all our trees and I'd cringe when the wife wanted to add more.  Now I'm the one adding the trees cause they are no problem with our ZTR.   Get you a Scag or Kubota ZTR and you will be a happy camper and get done in half the time I'd bet.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd been messing with the Jacobsen for a few days trying to get it going. The battery showed a full charge but wouldn't crank it over. All systems checked out ok so I thought I'd try a different battery. I temporarily borrowed one from the boat. It's too big to sit in the battery box but I still hooked it up and she fired right up. So I hooked up the lawn sweeper and did a full pass to stir the soil and grass. Now to source out a battery for both the lawn tractor and one of the quads.


----------



## m1west

Doc said:


> How many acres are you doing that it takes so long?   I used to despise all our trees and I'd cringe when the wife wanted to add more.  Now I'm the one adding the trees cause they are no problem with our ZTR.   Get you a Scag or Kubota ZTR and you will be a happy camper and get done in half the time I'd bet.



Its 7 acres of trees and some hill in spots, there are a lot of trees. On the other side of the house there is a woods that I have the shooting berm set up in front of it, because I guarantee that if you shoot in one side it will not come out of the other, its about 2 acres of the property. I am mowing it down with a 1953 ford Jubilee and a brush hog. This year right out of the gate the fan belt broke so I have been using some snap together belt I had from a conveyor job because the hydraulic drive needs to come apart to do it. Works ok in a pinch but it stretches and needs to be retightened every couple of hours. The property has a lot of ruts,rocks and tree branches that fall off over the winter. That old ford is slow but it doesn't brake down often and when it does is something simple.


----------



## FrancSevin

Went to Sam's club today. Looking for beef to put in the freezer.
LIMIT ONE PACKAGE on all meats. One Pork, one chicken, one beef. But they had no chicken.


So, I talked to one of my employees who has a beef ranch in the Ozarks, and bought the 1/4 of a show cow she had left. Grain fed and babied for the State Fair, which has been cancelled, It is ESDA choice or Prime. I get it next week @$3.00 per pound.

Whilst at Sam's we decided to buy three pavilion kits to be joined together as one big pavilion at our Ranch. Each is 12'X10'. Could not buy them today as they are on the non essential list. Hope I don't miss out as they are $1,500 each so we get the structure up for $4,500,00 I have to add 12'X16" to our existing deck at about $1,500. So altogether about $6K for the whole enchilada.
I don't think I could scratch build it for that.


This picture is the closest I could find. It is shown with the shingles option.




We will be going for the metal roof.
The posts will be 6X6 


More later if we get them.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Ta-da!

It popped right in.
I only had to rip (1) 2x4 down to an inch for fill.

The only thing janky about this whole thing is the screen door.
But I'm not surprised, the reviews eluded to such.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Ta-da!
> 
> It popped right in.
> I only had to rip (1) 2x4 down to an inch for fill.
> 
> The only thing janky about this whole thing is the screen door.
> But I'm not surprised, the reviews eluded to such.



Hey Joe, you have electricity from the pole way out there or are you making your own?


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Hey Joe, you have electricity from the pole way out there or are you making your own?



Not a pole for miles.
We're 100% off grid. Have been since '95.
Solar.
We have a slew of generators ranging from 2800 watts up to 35K. From gas to propane, but we seldom use them.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Not a pole for miles.
> We're 100% off grid. Have been since '95.
> Solar.
> We have a slew of generators ranging from 2800 watts up to 35K. From gas to propane, but we seldom use them.



My cabin is 4 miles off grid, so far I have a 7kw battery pack from Nissan Leaf, a 10kw inverter and 6kw diesel generator. I plan to add more battery and solar this year if I have enough time before winter comes again. I think with 21kw battery pack, 6- 400 watt panels should keep me from having to run the generator much.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> My cabin is 4 miles off grid, so far I have a 7kw battery pack from Nissan Leaf, a 10kw inverter and 6kw diesel generator. I plan to add more battery and solar this year if I have enough time before winter comes again. I think with 21kw battery pack, 6- 400 watt panels should keep me from having to run the generator much.



It sounds like you're in pretty good shape.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I didn't do much yesterday.  We had more bad storms overnight with amazing lightening, rain and small hail.  It was too wet to get back to what I was doing.  I did a couple of piddling things but generally it was a goof off day.

I need to get back to filling in the holes left by the root balls of the trees that I lost.  I also need to get all the fence that was blown over picked up and stacked someplace.  Then it is back to mowing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's a bright sunny day. Kind of getting 3 seasons in a 24 hour period though. Temperature was at the freezing mark this morning. So pants and a jacket. Now it's 19 above. I've now changed from jeans this morning to work pants when I got back at 10 to shorts this afternoon. 

Up and off to the city first thing to attempt to avoid the line ups at Walmart to pick up a couple of batteries for the atv and lawn tractor. They only opened at 8 and by the time I got there, approximately 200 people were already standing in line waiting to get in. F that!  I barely slowed down in the parking lot. Over to home depot to pick up a couple sheets of treated plywood I had preordered then over to an auto parts store that is still open for curbside delivery for batteries. I paid maybe $15 more than Walmart but as they say, time is money. No standing in line for 2 hours waiting. 

Home to do some work outside. New batteries installed. Started tearing into the trailer to install a new deck. Back to the city again this afternoon to pick up a cheque for the house sale. Kinda bitter sweet. I've owned it since 99. Just paid it off.


----------



## EastTexFrank

EastTexFrank said:


> I didn't do much yesterday.  We had more bad storms overnight with amazing lightening, rain and small hail.  It was too wet to get back to what I was doing.  I did a couple of piddling things but generally it was a goof off day.
> 
> I need to get back to filling in the holes left by the root balls of the trees that I lost.  I also need to get all the fence that was blown over picked up and stacked someplace.  Then it is back to mowing.



In the end I goofed off all day.  It was beautiful.  I got my book and sat outside in the sun reading.  I drank a beer and just generally kicked back.  Screw it!  There's always tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Is it the weekend yet??
Got an early morning text from Superman this morning.
"Mom, I just got released from Promedica".
Me: what??? Oh baby what's wrong?

He swallowed a wasp in his sleep!
Woke up coughing and choking.
Granddaughter called 911.
The damn thing was still lodged in his throat.
Only my kids I'm tellin' ya.


----------



## EastTexFrank

What am I doing today?  Everything that I didn't do yesterday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Trip to the city this morning to take care of some banking. Then home to work on the snowmobile trailer I picked up last week. It now has a new deck. The salt shield was mangled on the driver's side from a collision with a previous owner so I'm straightening it out. Lots of beating and banging with hammers. 

It's a beautiful 22 celcius right now. This morning it was -3. Tis the season.


----------



## pirate_girl

As little as possible.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> As little as possible.
> 
> [emoji2]


What she said!

I do have to go in later to play music at the church for the online livestream 5pm service. Other than that, it's a lazy inside day with the heat on my back. I'm hurting. It's raining. Yawn. 

Side note.....this whole "shop online, curbside pickup " thing is getting old quick and is generally frustrating the hell out of me. I ordered a couple sheets of plywood from home depot and a box of screws from Canadian tire. The stores are right beside each other. Home depot pick up was ready the following day. Canadian tire...5 days later I said F it and canceled my order. The only reason I didn't just order everything from home depot is they only sell the screws I needed in pkgs of 5 and I needed a box of 100. So that's my rant for the day.


----------



## Melensdad

Probably some work around the house, probably getting another load of mulch, definitely going for a motorcycle ride.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is funny.
Ty is having problems with his lawn tractor, so he decided to mow with the 1951 gas powered reel mower.
All of his property.
He said there is no way to slow it down.
It kicked his ass lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Well, I did go grocery shopping.
Then took a long, long walk (81° today).
Now I can relax and get on with the evening.

Oh look, some Stella jumped in my cart.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Between my wife and I, and a guy I hire occasionally, we done dug a ditch.
I'm placing 4 inch conduit that will run water electricity and propane into the new building.
Of course each will have its own casing.
I'm thinking about trying out this (new to me) fancy pants Pex stuff.


----------



## pirate_girl

Joe's out there digging ditches and I'm sitting here drinking Stella Artois on a Saturday night.
Aaaand not even going on Facebook..
Yet!
Too much covid crap no matter where you look.
Aside from peeping in on the sons postings and watching that goofy woman who I can't decide is sane or crazy following Q-anon.
Think I'll crack open another.
Haven't had adult beverages like this in a long time.
After all the hours I've been working, I'm entitled.

Say "yes you are, Loralei"


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> Say "yes you are, Loralei"





:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> :th_lmao:



After all these years, you can tell when I'm getting blasted can't you Jim?


(Not quite.. just feeling happy much like that banana up there) Lol


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> Between my wife and I, and a guy I hire occasionally, we done dug a ditch.
> I'm placing 4 inch conduit that will run water electricity and propane into the new building.
> Of course each will have its own casing.
> I'm thinking about trying out this (new to me) fancy pants Pex stuff.



Joe, when I built our barn I ran 1” black poly pipe to the barn and several locations for water troughs. Little deeper then yours about 4’ this was in northern Virginia.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> After all these years, you can tell when I'm getting blasted can't you Jim?
> 
> 
> (Not quite.. just feeling happy much like that banana up there) Lol



I had a clue. I saw that pic of a six pack you posted!


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Joe, when I built our barn I ran 1” black poly pipe to the barn and several locations for water troughs. Little deeper then yours about 4’ this was in northern Virginia.



We don't have the frostline like you and others.
At 4 feet, the only thing considerable would be a ditchwitch.

They have them for rent at the homedope, but I couldn't quite justify the cost, or yet another trip to town.

Tonight my body is sore, and my brain hurts.
My body from digging and crouching, my brain from the wife.

She does stupid little things lately, that are no big deal, such as starting the coffee machine, but forgetting to put the pot under it.
They aren't major, yet, but they are getting somewhat more frequent, and a bit costlier.

Yesterday she went to town for her monthly meds, and a few of them are crucial. Like flat on her back without them crucial.
Fortunately we get a little help from the state, but one of her monthly meds is an injection that runs $900 a month.

Today was burn day for the trash in the fire pit.

She brought hers out from her office area and threw it in.

Guess what?

She tossed in her new bag of meds.

This will prove interesting come Monday morning when she has to explain her brain fart to the pharmacist.
Arrrgh.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> (Not quite.. just feeling happy much like that banana up there) Lol



Do you want to rephrase that!  Oh!  That banana ….  Rock on babe.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Your story about the meds going in the fire reminded me of an incident at camp last fall. 
It was my buddy's birthday and we were all sitting around the fire at another friend's when his wife comes out with two garbage bags in her hands. One she threw on the fire to burn. The other was set aside for later. So later comes and out comes a cake so we all sing. Then she hands him the bag that she set aside earlier. He opens it up and it was full of garbage. The one she threw on the fire had his gift in it. Apparently it was a $100 sweater, some pants and some fishing tackle. Lmao. 

So we absolutely love the country and waking up each morning hearing the birds singing. For the past 3 days though as soon as the sun rises, there's a psychotic bird that thinks it's funny to keep pecking at our bedroom window. The little bugger is bound and determined to get in through the glass. This goes on for hours.


----------



## Melensdad

Happy 35th Anniversary to the lovely Mrs_Bob 

Not that we have any real plans today to celebrate.  Probably going to mow the grass, probably going to get another pick up load of mulch, probably going to go for a motorcycle ride.  Freezer diving for a "special" dinner tonight.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Happy anniversary bob and mrs bob.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melsdad, happy anniversary to you both.  

Ours is in a couple of days.  She's decided that she is going to make some pate, she has some pastry and a small filet.  She is going to make two individual Beef Wellingtons for our anniversary dinner.  I have a nice bottle of red wine set aside.  It should be a good night.  

I put in 3 hours yesterday.  Three to four hours seems to be my limit right now. Any more and I have to take a couple of days off to let my back settle down again.  Still, we do what we can do.  Today?  Today is going to be a mowing day.  We'll see if we can get it finished in one day or if I have to spread it out over two.


----------



## Bamby

Bannedjoe said:


> Between my wife and I, and a guy I hire occasionally, we done dug a ditch.
> I'm placing 4 inch conduit that will run water electricity and propane into the new building.
> Of course each will have its own casing.
> I'm thinking about trying out this (new to me) fancy pants Pex stuff.



Excuse me but your excavation fails to meet the standards of a ditch. A ditch is required to be in sod with intertwining roots to resist shovel penetration. A ditch also requires plenty of various sized rock on all shapes and sizes resisting any form of movement in any attempt to remove them. And thirdly a ditch needs depth the frost line here is at three feet which makes a foot of ditch here one heck of a lot more effort than that potato planting row that you're calling a ditch..


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> Happy 35th Anniversary to the lovely Mrs_Bob
> 
> Not that we have any real plans today to celebrate.  Probably going to mow the grass, probably going to get another pick up load of mulch, probably going to go for a motorcycle ride.  Freezer diving for a "special" dinner tonight.



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Doc

Happy anniversary Bob and Mrs Bob.   Cheers!!!   

For our anniversary dinner (two weeks ago) she suggested Texas Roadhouse.   I agreed since it was our anniversary ...I did not think the food would taste right after a 25 minute ride home.    I was pleasantly surprised.   It tasted great.  Texas Roadhouse has a good system to keep all social distant, and they got our order right.     

Yesterday wife and I planted two small gardens.  One for gords  and one for veggies.   And today we have a nice drizzle rain that has lasted for hours.   So for a change I won't complain about the rain.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> Happy anniversary Bob and Mrs Bob.   Cheers!!!
> 
> For our anniversary dinner (two weeks ago) she suggested Texas Roadhouse.



Happy anniversary Bob and wife!

Other than almost always being too damn loud, for me if I'm out of town and want to dine out, TRH is always my first choice, Outback second.


And for those bitching about my ditch, believe me there were obstacles.
DG can be a mofo to pick through, and there were our fair share of rocks, you just don't see them because they were moved to the rock pile for use somewhere in the future.

Conduit in place....
Might not be 100% straight, but it's good enough for me.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The temperature dropped again to +6 celcius and windy. So I sat in pain most of the day until deciding to head out to work on the snowmobile trailer for a bit. I'm still waiting on screws to finish the salt guard on the front but I was able to get the old snowmobile track from the older sled that I had changed this winter cut and screwed down for traction. I also built a ramp for the trailer. The old one was a rotten old pallet.


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob bought us a PIT BOSS smoker for our anniversary.  I'm not sure who was more excited to put it together and start it up.  Its a big one too. 5 racks, with an electric chip feeder from a hopper that holds 40#.

Had it built before lunch, tossed in some pork, some beef and some chicken, each with their own style of rub.  The beef will take the longest, its going to be "burnt ends" when it is all done later this evening.  Pork and chicken will be our dinner.

We went out for a motorcycle ride, basically made a big "figure 8" on a map, with Momence, IL at the center point and rode a good way along the shore of the Kankakee River, crossing the river in both Indiana and Illinois.  Sun was behind clouds so it was a little cooler but we were dressed well for the temps while we were riding.  

Sun is out now and its over 70 degrees now.  So just sitting outside and relaxing with the dogs while keeping a watchful eye on the smoker (_no reason to do that, but the dogs are keeping me company_)


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Anniversary, Bob and Mrs.B.

I've been busy doing a lot of things today.
Thankfully the weather is gorgeous, so I walked Oakwood park, twice.


----------



## m1west

Happy 35 Mr Dad


----------



## m1west

Just returned from a trip to the work cabin


----------



## Bannedjoe

Window and door trim installed and stained.

We're getting closer to the stucco, which I will hire out to a friend.

Inside of each 4 foot block, there's (3) 5x5 spaces that have no concrete or rebar in it, just the foam block.
My plan is to use a 4 inch hole saw, and cut through that space in a number of places up high on the walls in the kitchen.
I'll then fill that space with blue skyy vodka bottles.

I've seen people put bottles in walls before, but to me it looks stupid with the neck still on the bottle protruding from either the inside or outside wall, and when the cork or cap fails, you have a wonderful place for bugs to move into.
No thanks.

My plan is to cut the bottoms off the bottles, and attach them to both sides of some 4 inch white PVC, then place the whole unit into the wall.

The PVC should amplify the light a little, kinda like when working with glass block.

I might even go as far as to install some 12V LED lights inside the tubes for use at night.
It probably won't throw much light, but might look cool.

I just purchased a bottle cutter and watched a myriad of videos on how to get the glass to crack right at the line.
There's quite a few variations.

I found one that made sense, and so far I'm five for six.

Not too shabby, eh?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> blue skyy vodka bottles.



Don't worry about the breakage. If you need more empty bottles let us know. I’m sure we could get some volunteers to help!


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> Don't worry about the breakage. If you need more empty bottles let us know. I’m sure we could get some volunteers to help!



Thanks James!
I've got quite the collection going, but I find that the whole thing seems to work best if volunteers will ship the bottles in their freshly purchased full state.

Thank you, I will post a shipping address when requested.


----------



## FrancSevin

Just got back from the Ozark place and a visit to the Marina in Stockton.

Two days of cutting saplings and piling them up to burn or shred into mulch. Had to replace about half of the deck boards on our 10' X 32' deck at the old RV.

Finally, the house site is clear, staked out, and I can begin excavations.

The boat wintered well. A few hours of power washing the decks and topsides, it will be ready for sea duty. Things below (inside) were Bristol. Fortunately, the lake is not 20 feet over flood pool this year. Covid-19 "secure in place" has had the Marina closed up. They were just getting the facilities up and open.

We plan to put the tiny trailer at the marina park for the kids so that Cathy and I can have the boat to ourselves. My son's big cruiser will be berthed next to us in about two weeks. The kids can also shack up there.

Otherwise the "love boat" will not be rocking at the dock come nightfall.

On that subject,,,; Cathy was reading about Covid-19 on Web-MD today. Things not to do because it lowers your disease resistance include, excessive drinking, smoking, obesity and _*Lack of Sex.*_ I couldn't believe it! Been telling the wife for years now. Fortunately, for me anyways, she swears by Web-MD.

Always, a silver lining.


----------



## pirate_girl

Working. 
12 hours
10a - 10p


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a whole lot. Did my workout routine. Helped the kids with school work. Heading out this afternoon to haul the boat out of storage. It's sitting under the overhang on my shop. 

In a whole lot of pain today so no clue how much I'll actually get done.


----------



## FrancSevin

Neighbors were complaining about Dad's abandoned house. He died two years ago and no one actually owns the house. The wife could if we made the mortgage payments but, Dad borrowed more than it is worth.
But it is a wreck. Tenants let their dogs poop and pee in the living room, destroyed the bathrooms, and the roof leaks. It is also tied up in a tax lien and bankruptcies are on hold right now.

So, for the last two years, it just sits there. Rotting.

I've been mowing the front yard but the back is a jungle. So today I began the task of cutting things back, picking up fallen limbs and down wood. The AC unit had sank so that needed to be lifted and set back on gravel. The once tidy gardens are full of volunteer bushes, tree saplings, weeds and Poison Ivy. Of all the things growing to which I am allergic, PI is not one of them. Go figure. So I get to clear it.

Halfway through the day it started raining. What a mess that became. 

I'm cold, wet, tired, pissed off and miserable. And still have the actual mowing to do yet Tuesday. I legally do not have to do this but I prefer peace in the neighborhood. And frankly, I have to look at the place myself so,  

However, I think I know the perp who complained. His house is not even near here. He just likes to be an @ss. He might want to check his tires or brake lines for the next few days.


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> Neighbors were complaining about Dad's abandoned house. He died two years ago and no one actually owns the house. The wife could if we made the mortgage payments but, Dad borrowed more than it is worth.
> But it is a wreck. Tenants let their dogs poop and pee in the living room, destroyed the bathrooms, and the roof leaks. It is also tied up in a tax lien and bankruptcies are on hold right now.
> 
> So, for the last two years, it just sits there. Rotting.
> 
> I've been mowing the front yard but the back is a jungle. So today I began the task of cutting things back, picking up fallen limbs and down wood. The AC unit had sank so that needed to be lifted and set back on gravel. The once tidy gardens are full of volunteer bushes, tree saplings, weeds and Poison Ivy. Of all the things growing to which I am allergic, PI is not one of them. Go figure. So I get to clear it.
> 
> Halfway through the day it started raining. What a mess that became.
> 
> I'm cold, wet, tired, pissed off and miserable. And still have the actual mowing to do yet Tuesday. I legally do not have to do this but I prefer peace in the neighborhood. And frankly, I have to look at the place myself so,
> 
> However, I think I know the perp who complained. His house is not even near here. He just likes to be an @ss. He might want to check his tires or brake lines for the next few days.



Arrrrrgh.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Arrrrrgh.



What he said.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Drove to camp with the older boys to haul out a picnic table and bring two back. Then worked in the garage all afternoon cleaning up and organizing.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Didn't do much this morning as I was on teacher duty getting the kids to do school work. 

After lunch I headed out to do a bit of yardwork clean up prepping the flower beds for perennials to start sprouting. 

Then I got the idea to take our youngest son (10) out on the quad. He's never driven anything motorized before so it was a slow learning curve. He did good though. The back 3 acres of our property has a few trails I cut last summer. In behind the property, it backs onto the community fairgrounds. At one end there's a few barns and a track where they do horse races occasionally. The rest is still their property which is partially cleared but unused. So we can use it for anything recreational. There are gravel roads and camping areas for when they hold music events there. 

That little red quad is a 1989 Yamaha breeze 125. It was my grandfather's and I rode it as a child.


----------



## Lenny

Nothing going on here.  Was supposed to have my windshield replaced but it's raining so it's going to be Monday.  

Got put into Facebook jail for a month for quoting Adolf Hitler: "What luck for rulers that men do not think."


----------



## EastTexFrank

Lenny said:


> Got put into Facebook jail for a month for quoting Adolf Hitler: "What luck for rulers that men do not think."



Congratulations!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Right after lunch I helped my wife in her "herb" garden.  There are still a few herbs in there along with my asparagus bed but this spring the raised beds are pretty much turned over to tomato and pepper plants.  Not many but it should keep us going once they start producing.  

I then went to work on one of the sprinklers which was having a problem.  My experience with sprinklers is that to replace one either takes about two minutes or two hours.  This one today turned out to be the two hour variety.  What a bugger.  I eventually got it out and replaced part of the water line while I was in there.  Got the new one in and tested.  It's running like a champ.  I think that I might pay for that tomorrow because my back is "twingy" right now.  

Tomorrow I'm supposed to finish moving the dirt from the trees we lost at Easter.  We'll see.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> Tomorrow I'm supposed to finish moving the dirt from the trees we lost at Easter. We'll see.



Storm went through here couple hours ago headed in your direction. Hope it isn't too wet to work tomorrow. 

Jim


----------



## Lenny

EastTexFrank said:


> Congratulations!!!




HA HA HA.   Thanks!  Hard work paid off.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> HA HA HA.   Thanks!  Hard work paid off.



A whole month in Facebook jail??
Lol
I think the last time for me was 3 days.


I've been so busy with work and trying to get things done around here.
Today I'm off.
My eldest son Jeff aka superman is coming to visit this afternoon.
He's facing possible knee surgery in the future.
He had asked if he could have a small loan.
Told him of course, but it's not going to be a loan.
If he needs help, I'm his mother.
He said I can't just take it, Mom.
I told him to shut his pie hole.
It's what Mother's do.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Facebook jail?
Pishaw!

Facebook deleted my account many years ago when I couldn't prove my chosen moniker was my real name.

Today, Mr Gibbs, my rough coat Jack Russell, is getting his summer haircut.

He's pretty good about it, but doesn't care for the clipper getting too close to his face, so I'm forced to do the best he'll allow, then do a scissor finish.

Many moons ago I took a certified dog grooming course and opened a nice little home based shop, it almost got off the ground, but a divorce botched that all up.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> A whole month in Facebook jail??
> Lol
> I think the last time for me was 3 days.



I'm being singled out because I'm heavily involved with conservative politics on Facebook.  I started up the Council Bluffs Tea Party and it has over 200 members.  I'm in the county GOP, state GOP pages and the list goes on.  As you know, FB hates us normal people.  

My account was suspended a while back for using the phrase 'dingier than a pet coon'.  Of course, it's RACcoon and not something racial.  I've been using that since the 1950s when I was in grade school but it was an excuse to display their contempt for conservatives.  

They stalk and harass other conservatives I know too.  I can't wait for a huge class action lawsuit against them!


----------



## Lenny

Heading out to talk to my chiropractor guns and politics.  I might as well get my neck and back adjusted while I'm there in Harlan.  Then going over to Shelby to check out a historical Stone Arch that was constructed in the over 100 years ago.  And who knows after that.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well Jim, you were right.  Today was going to be a dirt shifting day but strong storms and heavy rain this morning put the kibosh on that.  So, I don't know what I'll be doing.  It won't be anything outside, I can guarantee that.  I might just kick back and take the day off.  I could probably use one.  I've been working (a little) pretty steadily lately.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I'm being singled out because I'm heavily involved with conservative politics on Facebook.  I started up the Council Bluffs Tea Party and it has over 200 members.  I'm in the county GOP, state GOP pages and the list goes on.  As you know, FB hates us normal people.
> 
> My account was suspended a while back for using the phrase 'dingier than a pet coon'.  Of course, it's RACcoon and not something racial.  I've been using that since the 1950s when I was in grade school but it was an excuse to display their contempt for conservatives.
> 
> They stalk and harass other conservatives I know too.  I can't wait for a huge class action lawsuit against them!


Having your own group on there certainly makes you a target for them.
Some of the groups I had been following have been deactivated by the fools.
I've never been long term jailed.
I forget what got me silenced, but I couldn't post or thank anyone else's posts.
Just when you think they aren't paying attention.. boom!
That said, I have liberal friends who post the nastiest anti-Trump stuff imaginable.
Nothing.
Then again, the little weasel Zuckerberg himself is a socialist boy.


----------



## Bannedjoe

It took a little digging and some excavating, but I found a dog in there!

He could use just a bit of polishing and touch up, but he held out for almost an hour before getting restless.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> It took a little digging and some excavating, but I found a dog in there!
> 
> He could use just a bit of polishing and touch up, but he held out for almost an hour before getting restless.



Omg adorable!


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Omg adorable!



Thanks.
He's a pretty good dog, for being a Mama's boy.


----------



## m1west

Pulled a mountain of weeds from the flower beds around the house, 2 mountains of weeds to go.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Having your own group on there certainly makes you a target for them.
> Some of the groups I had been following have been deactivated by the fools.
> I've never been long term jailed.
> I forget what got me silenced, but I couldn't post or thank anyone else's posts.
> Just when you think they aren't paying attention.. boom!
> That said, I have liberal friends who post the nastiest anti-Trump stuff imaginable.
> Nothing.
> Then again, the little weasel Zuckerberg himself is a socialist boy.



Yep.  Hypocrisy is the bottom line.  I've complained to my elected officials about it, but NOTHING!  Imagine what would happen if conservatives censored liberals.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Work out this morning. Then heading into the city this afternoon to play music at the church. We're still doing the livestream thing as we can't have more than 5 people in a group. Things are slowly starting to open back up. Hardware stores and other services can reopen today as long as they adhere to the guidelines.


----------



## pirate_girl

Getting myself geared up for work.
Also wondering how much longer I can stand wearing a mask for 12 hours.
Except for eating, or talking on the phone.
It's not easy.


----------



## Melensdad

ZOOM video-call "party" for Melen's law school graduation party today.  Conferencing in her Aunts/Uncles from England, New Mexico and locally.  Somehow I don't think it will be quite as exciting as a real party.


----------



## FrancSevin

I've been off for a few days here. 


Last Tuesday I woke up with a 106F fever and every bone, Joint and muscle screaming in pain. I thought it was just from over exertion on Monday but within an hour I knew something was wrong. Unable to continue I sent the crew off to work back at the plant and went to bed. Fever all day and night. Unreal pain.

Wednesday was a bit better. Pain had subsided but kidneys weren't producing and I was constipated. I never get constipated. By Thursday evening I succumbed to the wifey's demand to see about Covid-19 testing.

Our healthcare provider has no testing in St Charles County. We had to chose from downtown St Louis MO, Shilo IL, Sullivan MO, Or Columbia MO.

I figured St Louis would be crowded with a good half hour wait, so we went to Boone Health Center in Columbia MO. A really good hospital and fine people there. Also with the restaurants opening up we could make a pleasant day of it. 

When we got there only one car in front of us. The nurses were great.
Missouri only has the swab test that takes up to two days to get results.

Despite having previously filled out the forms on line they had to ask the same questions. "What are your symptoms. Well, I only had the two, my body was wracked with pain and I was running fevers from 99F to 106F. Just to up my case, and for fun, I gave them one more. ....and the wife insisted I get tested. 

So I got the test. I'm told it was _unpleasant._ Wrong! IT HURTS!!! They put a bristly 6mm swab up your nostril into your tear duct, and proceed on to your eye socket. I could not see out of my left eye for almost a minute. And the eye had tears for a good half hour. As for the nostril, it still hurts today.

They asked why we drove all the way from St Louis and I responded, "_Because, the people out here were nicer." "Well,"_ pointing to the nurse who poked me, _"Maybe not you."_

Everyone laughed. It went well. Nice ladies with a tough job. Doing it with professionalism.  We should be proud of how, and* whom*, we train to be our nurses!

On the way home Cathy and I discussed how we would handle my illness at home, take care of some legal matters (our will is 40 years old) and get through this without endangering the kids.

To our surprise, we got results this morning.

NEGATIVE!!!

I have no idea what it is I do have, but praise GOD, it isn't the COVID


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> ...
> To our surprise, we got results this morning.
> 
> NEGATIVE!!!
> 
> I have no idea what it is I do have, but praise GOD, it isn't the COVID



Good to hear   

As for whatever it is that you have, hopefully you are feeling better soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> NEGATIVE!!!
> 
> I have no idea what it is I do have, but praise GOD, it isn't the COVID


----------



## 300 H and H

Getting ready for the last day of soybean planting. The 2020 crop will soon be all in the ground.
Then maybe a day or two of rest, and getting caught up with other things. 

I turned 60 a few days back. My old Trans Am is in the shop getting a make over on the interior. The A/C has not worked in years, and it is getting an over haul as well. Tires battery, new under the hood wiring harness, new fuel tank with internal pump, and anything it needs to make it road worthy again. It will also be set up for a FAST injection system. But before that I need to change out a rather lumpy camshaft so the injection system would work well...

The goal is to be able to take it one a trip this summer.. Not sure just were yet. Time will tell..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Doc

Happy Birthday Kirk.   The big 6  0     :  

Good luck with the trans am.   How bout posting a pic or two of it once it's ready for the road trip.


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> I've been off for a few days here.
> 
> 
> Last Tuesday I woke up with a 106F fever and every bone, Joint and muscle screaming in pain. I thought it was just from over exertion on Monday but within an hour I knew something was wrong. Unable to continue I sent the crew off to work back at the plant and went to bed. Fever all day and night. Unreal pain.
> 
> Wednesday was a bit better. Pain had subsided but kidneys weren't producing and I was constipated. I never get constipated. By Thursday evening I succumbed to the wifey's demand to see about Covid-19 testing.
> 
> Our healthcare provider has no testing in St Charles County. We had to chose from downtown St Louis MO, Shilo IL, Sullivan MO, Or Columbia MO.
> 
> I figured St Louis would be crowded with a good half hour wait, so we went to Boone Health Center in Columbia MO. A really good hospital and fine people there. Also with the restaurants opening up we could make a pleasant day of it.
> 
> When we got there only one car in front of us. The nurses were great.
> Missouri only has the swab test that takes up to two days to get results.
> 
> Despite having previously filled out the forms on line they had to ask the same questions. "What are your symptoms. Well, I only had the two, my body was wracked with pain and I was running fevers from 99F to 106F. Just to up my case, and for fun, I gave them one more. ....and the wife insisted I get tested.
> 
> So I got the test. I'm told it was _unpleasant._ Wrong! IT HURTS!!! They put a bristly 6mm swab up your nostril into your tear duct, and proceed on to your eye socket. I could not see out of my left eye for almost a minute. And the eye had tears for a good half hour. As for the nostril, it still hurts today.
> 
> They asked why we drove all the way from St Louis and I responded, "_Because, the people out here were nicer." "Well,"_ pointing to the nurse who poked me, _"Maybe not you."_
> 
> Everyone laughed. It went well. Nice ladies with a tough job. Doing it with professionalism.  We should be proud of how, and* whom*, we train to be our nurses!
> 
> On the way home Cathy and I discussed how we would handle my illness at home, take care of some legal matters (our will is 40 years old) and get through this without endangering the kids.
> 
> To our surprise, we got results this morning.
> 
> NEGATIVE!!!
> 
> I have no idea what it is I do have, but praise GOD, it isn't the COVID



Not sure how I missed this.
Glad it's not the covid, but holy crap, 106º!!!
That's like brain damaging numbers, isn't it?

I hope you get back to normal soon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's my plans for today. It's only 3 celcius and windy with about 3 snowflakes floating around. I hereby declare Sunday a day of rest.


----------



## m1west

Pulled another mountain of weeds this morning from the flower beds, then pulled all the furniture out of the gazebo cleaned everything. Then had Mothers day lunch in the gazebo with the kids, all 6' apart of coarse.


----------



## Bannedjoe

My addition, to me, is like eating an elephant.
It's one bite at a time.

Today, I went and sat in it and thought of all the things I need to do and plan for.
My brain tried to eat too much, and I got overwhelmed.
I decided instead to do my wife's watering since she just went back to work, and then napped the day away.

But it's coming along.
I have a call into my stucco guy to see if we can't get the outside sealed up.
I still need to make a trip to the HD for the trim on the glass door.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> Not sure how I missed this.
> Glad it's not the covid, but holy crap, 106º!!!
> That's like brain damaging numbers, isn't it?
> 
> I hope you get back to normal soon.


My brain is protected from further damage by pickling juice from Scotland.

Now that things are toning down, the temps are 100F to 102F. My bladder and my colon are still sluggish. I'm guessing a bacterial infection. I'm not a doctor but I used to play one on weekends and a paramedic. I'll self medicate a few more days as I have a doctor's visit already scheduled next week.


Thanks for the thoughts.

Today, my wife and I hit 51 years of cohabitation. It is also Mother's Day. So she got all the attention. Which is a fine change after the last week of everyone doting on me. 

When no one was looking, I went outside and worked on the fence and some tree trimming. I know I'm still sick but I just cannot sit idle.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I finally got my dirt moving, hole filling and leveling done.  It's been a struggle.  

I wish that I was better at using the box blade.  It's an idiotically simple piece of equipment but there is a real skill to using it well that I've never mastered.  I do okay, back and forth, push and pull and eventually I get an "acceptable" result but on a scale of 1 to 10 I'd be a 4 … maybe. 

Tomorrow I'm mowing across the top of the dam and getting ready to spray again.  There's a lot of spraying and mowing in my future.


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> I finally got my dirt moving, hole filling and leveling done.  It's been a struggle.
> 
> I wish that I was better at using the box blade.  It's an idiotically simple piece of equipment but there is a real skill to using it well that I've never mastered.  I do okay, back and forth, push and pull and eventually I get an "acceptable" result but on a scale of 1 to 10 I'd be a 4 … maybe.



Don't feel bad, I'm about in the same boat.
I always start out with the best of intentions, get the job done, but it's never as good as I imagined.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Now that things are toning down, the temps are 100F to 102F. My bladder and my colon are still sluggish. I'm guessing a bacterial infection. I'm not a doctor but I used to play one on weekends and a paramedic. I'll self medicate a few more days as I have a doctor's visit already scheduled next week.



I'm thinking you're spot on there, Francis.
Take it easy hun.

Well, I'm feeling bruised and battered this morning.
It comes with the territory of this job.
Long hours aren't always easy, but I'm still smiling and thankful for where I am and what I do.
Recently 2 of our elder gents were sent to the local hospital, then transferred to UT.
Results are negative for '19.

See you soon fellas!

I'm not working today.
This nursey needs a day off.
Be well all.


----------



## m1west

Worked in the field yesterday helping to hang some big duct work on an industrial oven, today, back on the weeds


----------



## EastTexFrank

Yesterday I helped my wife in her kitchen garden.  In the afternoon I mowed the top of the dam so I can spray both sides on Wednesday.

It was sunny and nice this morning but the rain is moving in.  I had some shopping to do at Tractor Supply and I'll probably still do that.  My S-I-L is camped in her motorhome at the Civic Center in town to empty her tanks before she takes off for Georgia again.  It's her 70th birthday today.  My wife and I were going to pick up some tacos and a six pack and go over there for a birthday lunch but the rain will put a stop to that.  

Apart from that, I don't know what I will be doing.  Something will turn up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yesterday was a flop for me. I woke up in all kinds of pain. Meds kicked in long enough to allow a work out. That's as far as I got. Spent the rest of the day nursing a sore back. 

Today was a touch better. I made the trek to the city to stand in line waiting for a store to open to pick up a grinding disc for the grinder to tackle the rocker panels on the car. I came home and got to work for a couple hours removing the old one on the driver's side. Next step is cleaning everything up before welding the new one on. Its a work in progress.


----------



## FrancSevin

Went to work on the fence again this morning. 8 FT cedar sections 64" high.  It is replacing the old board on board "Good Neighbor" one I built out of shipping crates twenty seven years ago.  Lots of root and undergrowth in the way. And most posts were broken, rotted, needed to be moved or replaced.

Three eight foot pieces went up after an 8 hour struggle in the brush, branches, and dirt.  Laying it out on the lawn 27 years ago was so much easier. Former saplings are now big trees and the Euonymus is like swamp mangrove all twisted and knarly.  Makes a beautiful evergreen privacy hedge but, oh my the struggle to save it and still insert a 5'4" fence.

16 more feet of this crap and the worst is over.  The boat pad alongside the garage is gonna be 24 feet of easy.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I spent yesterday reclaiming my backyard from my wife's well intentioned never finished projects.
It's impossible for this man to relax in his hammock with a cold one when the entire space is in clutter and chaos.
My backyard is like my pretend Baja getaway, and I just can't enjoy it when it's a mess.
So I spent all day cleaning it up well beyond the point that if I had a visitor, I wouldn't feel embarrassed.

I was going to take the day off and chill while the wife went back to work, but that was slightly interrupted when I had to make a 25 mile trip because she locked her keys in the car.

Don't get me wrong, I love my wife, and I'd run to her rescue anytime, but since her kid came into our world, she's been having a lot of absent minded bonehead maneuvers as of late.

I can't count how many times recently she has gone to make a pot of coffee, and forgotten to put the pot back in the machine.

The other day, she went to pick up her prescriptions.
The next day I was burning trash, and she threw her trash in.

Somehow she managed to toss in over $1000 worth of meds.
Arghhhh!

I think her kid's dumbassedness is rubbing off.

Side note: He hasn't gotten any smarter since he arrived.


----------



## pirate_girl

Whoo hoo!
Finally my two days off!
I'm going to Morenci,Michigan today with my friend Jules.
Her late fiance is buried there.
She faithfully lays flowers on his grave twice a year.
The weather is going to be fabulous today.
We plan on stopping somewhere to get a bite to eat, then shop at the big Walmart in Wauseon.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Wednesday is trash day.  I get to go outside the gate … by about 10 feet.

This morning I'm taking the motorhome in for a State Inspection.  It's almost 2 weeks overdue.  I have to get it done this morning as it's supposed to start raining again this afternoon and keep on for the next few days.  Anyone know how long it would take to build a small ark?  

I planned to start spraying the pasture this afternoon but that's on hold too because of the weather.


----------



## m1west

Been pulling weeds for days, got about 75% done. When get the weeds done I will pull out all the river rock replace the plastic, wash the rocks and put them back. Its been 10 years since the last time and the last couple years I have been getting lots of weeds. Procrastinating and diverting my time to the work cabin didn't help getting it done last year.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice looking yard. Ours is nice but easy maintenance ie no flower beds, rocks etc. Just mowing takes 3 hrs a week roughly. 

Today was supposed to be another work day in the garage doing more welding. But laying on a crawler under a car welding for a couple hours yesterday killed my back and it revolted at 3:45am waking me up for 2 hours.

 It's supposed to rain tonight. Good thing. We had lots of snow this winter but it went quickly by evaporating rather than melting. So things are dry. Even without a provincial fire ban in place because of covid 19, there would still be one because everything is so dry. It only sprinkled one day for an hour since the snow went.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nice looking yard. Ours is nice but easy maintenance ie no flower beds, rocks etc. Just mowing takes 3 hrs a week roughly.
> 
> Today was supposed to be another work day in the garage doing more welding. But laying on a crawler under a car welding for a couple hours yesterday killed my back and it revolted at 3:45am waking me up for 2 hours.
> 
> It's supposed to rain tonight. Good thing. We had lots of snow this winter but it went quickly by evaporating rather than melting. So things are dry. Even without a provincial fire ban in place because of covid 19, there would still be one because everything is so dry. It only sprinkled one day for an hour since the snow went.



Thanks, It had a lot more shrubs and bushes that I had to water a lot, The G/D little ground squirrels make nests under anything you water around here. Then proceed to eat the roots and drink the water. Last year I had 1 bush that I put the hose in a hole under it and let it run for an hour, it never filled up as I must of been filling a lake in China. I ripped all of that out. The plan is to go about 20'  back further into the field with plastic and rocks to distance the wilderness from the yard so maybe it will be a little easier to clean up each spring.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At 2:20pm, we got rumblings from a couple different sources that campgrounds may be opening soon. At 2:30pm I was in the truck on my way to camp to haul the camper home so we could start loading it up and going through the systems to de winterize it.


----------



## m1west

Headed to the work cabin tomorrow, this weekend I should finish the shower enclosure and be able to take a hot shower there. Last summer I

enclosed the open porch 
installed the septic system
pulled all the wiring and installed the wall receptacles 
Installed toilet with drain pipe to the septic
installed the hot water heater
installed the shower pan with drain pipe to grey water pit
found the Spring used to fill the water tank
installed all of the hot and cold PEX plumbing to everything with a booster pump for shower pressure.
Fabricated and installed the security door

                                                                                                                    This summer, finish bathroom
insulate the front exterior wall and add the plywood
cut in my new arch way entry
install the wood look tile floor
install the 4" v groove cedar on the walls
terminate the wiring to a breaker panel 
bring my 20' Sea train container with solar mounted on top
put the generator, inverter and batteries in the container and run the 110V under ground to the breaker panel in the cabin.
Install my very ornate wood cook top stove from the 1800"s with new exhaust pipe
Have a 300 gallon propane tank dropped
install a direct vent propane heater for nite time.
Its more than I will probably get done but its a goal and sounds good.


Next year
Add the natural stone laying everywhere to the exterior of the cabin with steel shutters over the windows.
install a new metal roof
Take a break and enjoy it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had to have a nap after reading that. Quite the list. Lol. 

Tomorrow's task is going through the systems on the camper to make sure they're all in working order. And do some welding on the back bumper on it as I noticed some cracks after our trip last summer. Those bumpers are paper thin. Once the border reopens I plan on ordering a proper tow hitch designed for camper frames and mount it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> I had to have a nap after reading that. Quite the list. Lol.



You and me both.  I felt exhausted.

Got the motorhome to the dealer and got it inspected.  No problems.  Now all I have to do is get the registration sticker and we are legally free to roam.  Don't know where we would be likely to go but we can.  As the campgrounds start to open up in Texas we may take some local trips.  The State Parks are starting to open up their campgrounds now with some restrictions.  Our Colorado trip is still up in the air.  Somehow I don't think that it is going to happen.  

Went to Cowburners for lunch and had a beer and ate wings for the first time in two months.  Man, they were good.  We sat at tables out on the sidewalk.  It was beautiful weather and a nice breeze.  Where's the rain?  Damned weathermen.  

Came home and after that big lunch I was overpowered and overcome by a nap.  I haven't done that for a little while. 

It didn't rain as projected but when I woke up from my snooze some dark, ugly, black clouds were rolling in but we didn't get one drop out of them.  I wouldn't have been able to spray anyway, it was far too breezy.


----------



## Melensdad

Recovering

I was out on Tuesday cutting deadfall and unwanted branches with the chainsaw.  Destroyed my blade at lunchtime, it was old and dull.   Got pinched, pulled it off the bar while it was running and a branch came down.  A few of the teeth were damaged in the process.  Went back to the workshop to get my spare chain, realized quickly it was a leftover chain from my prior Stihl saw.  

Off to the dealer, closest business to where I live, picked up 2 new chains.

Back in time for hot dogs on the grill.  Worked on some other stuff.

Late afternoon I go back out to do a bit more cutting.  Stepped on a branch that was on the ground.  THORN WENT RIGHT THROUGH THE SOLE OF MY SHOE.  Not sure if it was a LOCUST or a HAWTHORN, but I know it hurt.  1.5" long.  YIKES.

Pulled my foot straight up, knowing I didn't want to break the thorn off inside my shoe.  I could feel the blood filling up the inside of the shoe.  Normally I wear boots when I do this stuff but I was feeling lazy.  Sometimes I'm an idiot.

Up the hill, up the stairs, wash the wound, bandaid.  Didn't think much of it, it didn't hurt.  

Tuesday evening is online video workout with my fencing kids.  We have a member of the Columbian National Team/Olympic Team helping us by leading the lessons.  Signed into the lesson, spent an hour working on footwork, lunges, etc.

It was not until an hour later that the pain started.  I suppose pounding down on your foot, when it has a puncture wound, is not such a bright idea.  Yesterday, with the exception of using a sprayer in the morning, was spent with my foot up, sitting in bed or on the couch.  I'll be doing the same today.  It does feel much improved this morning, but still tender.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What was supposed to be an outdoor working on the camper day is now an indoor sitting with my feet up and a heating pad on my back. Yes, this rain is killing me slowly. I may venture out to the garage later. We'll see.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yesterday was good!
While there isn't much of anything to do really in Morenci, it was a nice little road trip to the cemetery.
My son Jeff said Mom, there's a legal weed store there! Lol
And?????

So we stopped on the way back to buckeye land at a little place called the Brown Bag Market.
It's a nice little country store full of good (and expensive) foods and gifts.
The deli is out of this world with the cheeses and fresh meats for slicing.
Found some of the wonderful potato salad and ham salad spread from Pettisville and bought a ready to bake ham loaf, which will be tonight's dinner.

Stopped at super Walmart in Wauseon and proceeded to fill my cart with this, that and the other.
Back to Napoleon to pick up the Chinese food I'd phoned in from Ninja, then back to my place for a patio dinner and trying to help Jules figure out her new Google phone.. which she hates and spent a fortune on.
I think she's sending it back.
She wanted me to buy it off her.
No way, sister. If you can't understand the workings how would I?

I finally relaxed at 9pm and drank a few Yuengling beers and had a ball on Facebook.
Today I'll take it easy.
This afternoon around 4ish there is supposed to be a military flyover out of Toledo tracking close to here to salute healthcare workers and first responders.
I'll try to see it!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well, I was having a rough day barely able to move. 

Doug Ford announced that effective 12:01am Saturday, all campgrounds in Ontario can open. But strict regulations. No groups of more than 5. Kids under 14 can't wander alone etc. 

So out to the camper I went to get the water system up and running. I discovered a plastic fitting going to the hot water tank that had separated. Got that changed. Tested all the systems. Stripped the bedding to wash. Then tackled the brakes on the truck. One of the front pads was stuck and dragging. Got it fixed and back together.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Well, I was having a rough day barely able to move.
> 
> Doug Ford announced that effective 12:01am Saturday, all campgrounds in Ontario can open. But strict regulations. No groups of more than 5. Kids under 14 can't wander alone etc.
> 
> So out to the camper I went to get the water system up and running. I discovered a plastic fitting going to the hot water tank that had separated. Got that changed. Tested all the systems. Stripped the bedding to wash. Then tackled the brakes on the truck. One of the front pads was stuck and dragging. Got it fixed and back together.


. . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

That flyover was delayed possibly due to the weather we had earlier.
I did hear jets overhead around 5:15.
Who knows if that was it or not?
I'm always hearing them from Toledo or Detroit.
24/7.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I made a batch of my almost famous white beans with smoked brisket yesterday.
It was a side we used to make at the restaurant.

I took a few quarts up the mountain to my buddy, who was also a top customer.
It was one their most favorite items.

I showed up and told him and his wife that I had brought them a surprise.

Like a sixth sense, his wife asked, did you bring us white beans and brisket???

I told her, why yes, and pulled the two quart jars out of a bag.

Their faces. You might have thought they won the lottery.

Sometimes I do make a person's day.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm sitting around waiting for the rain to roll in.  It's not supposed to be too heavy but it will stop all outside work for today and the next few days.  I may get back to it on Monday or Tuesday.

I'm getting a haircut and beard trim tomorrow at 12:45.


----------



## Melensdad

Going to the local eye doctor to get the lovely Mrs_Bob's glasses fixed.  They have curbside service at their office.  Just a minor repair, but I don't have the part to fix it.  

Then going to one of the outdoor garden centers to look for some flowering plants.  Just because.

Earlier today I was notified that I won a national SPIRIT OF FENCING award.  I didn't even know the award existed.  It is given out quarterly?  It will be officially announced in the fencing magazine, a publication that virtually nobody reads.  So YIPEE to me


----------



## Bannedjoe

Ya'll must be busy beavers today!
Not a new post in quite a few hours.


----------



## Melensdad

Bannedjoe said:


> Ya'll must be busy beavers today!
> Not a new post in quite a few hours.



After rain, cold rain and more rain, the sun came out and the temps climbed into the mid 70's.  

I was OUTSIDE


----------



## EastTexFrank

I sat around waiting for the rain but it never showed up.  I took the Gator and the string trimmer down in to the pasture to clear along a four foot drop off down to the lake so that I can see it when on the tractor and we both don't go for a swim.  The string trimmer croaked, ran out of line, but I think that I got enough done to see what I'm doing when I get back to it.

The rain finally arrived at around 7pm and lasted until about 10pm.  

I'm still looking forward to my haircut and beard trim tomorrow but how the hell we're going to do this wearing face masks I don't know.  The haircut should be okay but the beard trim ……. ?


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> I sat around waiting for the rain but it never showed up. I took the Gator and the string trimmer down in to the pasture to clear along a four foot drop off down to the lake so that I can see it when on the tractor and we both don't go for a swim. The string trimmer croaked, ran out of line, but I think that I got enough done to see what I'm doing when I get back to it.
> 
> The rain finally arrived at around 7pm and lasted until about 10pm.
> 
> I'm still looking forward to my haircut and beard trim tomorrow but how the hell we're going to do this wearing face masks I don't know. The haircut should be okay but the beard trim ……. ?



Maybe they do it with a weed trimmer. 6ft distancing,

I spent the day colleting items for the next phase of the fence project. Found some really nice Bougainvillea's with Mellon colored flowers. They have thorns so the squirrels don't mess with them.




I bought three of them and created hanging baskets.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Morning everyone. 

Yesterday ended up being a busy day. Trip to kakabeka falls (small town 10 minutes up the highway) for groceries) then a trip to the city to refill 4 propane cylinders for camp.

By 3pm we had the camper loaded and ready to head back to the seasonal site. I towed it an hour there then backed it into it's spot, leveled and pulled out the 3 slides. Got the water and hydro hooked up. Unwrapped the outdoor kitchen. Got the propane stove and refrigerator working.

Back home by 8pm for my first meal of the day. 

Today is the opening of walleye fishing. Normally we'd be 3 hrs away camping in a clay pit near a lake where we'd been going to every year since I was born. And my dad had been going to since he was a teenager. But with everything locked down, the government is prohibiting camping on crown land. Only seasonal campers can go to their site as they are considered the same as cottages.  So if they lift that restriction, we'll head up in a few weeks. It's really good fishing. Catch your limit in a half hour.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been up with the birds since 5am.
Looking forward to my weekend off.

An old friend from Delphos contacted me last night and is coming up this way to drop off a gift bag to a high school kid she adopted.
It's a program started with NW Ohio schools since the pandemic.
Thing is, I'm not sure if she's coming today or tomorrow.
She simply asked if this was my weekend off and are you going to be around.
Guess I'll keep the phone close by!


----------



## Lenny

Going to the gym (FINALLY open) this morning and then to a Veteran ceremony being taped by a local television for Memorial Day at the cemetery.  Then shooting if it doesn't rain.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yesterday was very active!
Ate way too much fattening food and laughed/reminiscing about the old days.
That high school senior that Tami gifted was pretty much unappreciative over her gift bag.
She didn't thank her, but her mother did.
Uber rich folks bug me lol
Tami found a photo of me when I was 19 and Jeff was a baby. How I loved that!

Today is going to be QUIET.
...and it's going to rain.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It rained most of the day yesterday.  I did get my haircut.  Now I'm ready for another few months of shut down, if it happens.  

It's supposed to rain again today so I won't be doing anything today either.  Don't judge me.  Even the good Lord rested on Sunday.


----------



## Melensdad

Woke up to heavy rain.  It is clearly mud season in Bob-land.  The standing water in the lowlands never receded and we've added another inch over night.  Expecting another 2 inches of rain before tomorrow.

Vacuumed the main floor of the house.
live-streamed the local 8am church service
Paid bills
Cleaned the kitchen.
Mopped the floors on the main floor of the house.
Started the smoker.
Seasoned some ribs and chicken & put them in the smoker for later.  Ribs will take 6+ hours so those are for dinner.  Chicken was thawed so I figured it needed to be cooked.  I'll check the chicken in another half hour or so, the smoker is running about 225 degrees, could take a while to get them up to eating temperature.
Threatened to split Nelson the Corgi down the middle and toss him on the grill, damn dog won't shut up, bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark bark...
Resting now.


----------



## FrancSevin

Heavy rain here in St Louis as well.  All night. Looks like my agenda today is scratching the wife's back and petting, each in turn, the five cats.  Likely to be so pestered I will have to sit on the couch and watch NASCAR.

Maybe, just maybe, if I do it right one of them or the wife will fetch me a beer.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Headed to the work cabin tomorrow, this weekend I should finish the shower enclosure and be able to take a hot shower there. Last summer I
> 
> enclosed the open porch
> installed the septic system
> pulled all the wiring and installed the wall receptacles
> Installed toilet with drain pipe to the septic
> installed the hot water heater
> installed the shower pan with drain pipe to grey water pit
> found the Spring used to fill the water tank
> installed all of the hot and cold PEX plumbing to everything with a booster pump for shower pressure.
> Fabricated and installed the security door
> 
> This summer, finish bathroom
> insulate the front exterior wall and add the plywood
> cut in my new arch way entry
> install the wood look tile floor
> install the 4" v groove cedar on the walls
> terminate the wiring to a breaker panel
> bring my 20' Sea train container with solar mounted on top
> put the generator, inverter and batteries in the container and run the 110V under ground to the breaker panel in the cabin.
> Install my very ornate wood cook top stove from the 1800"s with new exhaust pipe
> Have a 300 gallon propane tank dropped
> install a direct vent propane heater for nite time.
> Its more than I will probably get done but its a goal and sounds good.
> 
> 
> Next year
> Add the natural stone laying everywhere to the exterior of the cabin with steel shutters over the windows.
> install a new metal roof
> Take a break and enjoy it.



Well I got the shower finished this trip and took my first hot shower there. That was another big milestone as well as the septic and inside toilet. My son stripped out the bath house shed on the property and is going to convert it to a sleeping cabin so he can go when I take the wife. Next trip I have a short exterior wall to insulate and add plywood to, then all of the rough in is completed. It rained hard last night and after 3 attempts I barley made it up the driveway to get out in the 2X. I knew it could rain. I got lucky this time. As a bonus it rained hard all the way home. Next week I will probably have to cut the field grass again as well as pulling more weeds


----------



## Melensdad

Family room patio on the back side of the house is pitted and cracked but mostly level. Looking at covering over the concrete pad with paving stones.  Priced it out at just under $2000 for the project (_about 300 square feet_).  There are cheaper pavers.  There are more expensive pavers.  But it gives me an idea of the cost to present to the lovely Mrs_Bob so she can schedule it on my "to do" list.

Might get away with pushing this project off another year?  I dunno.  Its been on and off raining all day


----------



## Lenny

Going to the gym and chiropractor's office this morning.  

Bill Schafer, who is running for congress is going to be in Council Bluffs this afternoon, so I will go see him to show my support.  He is a retired 32 year Army colonel and combat Veteran.  He is a constitutionalist, so I've given him several donations and helped put up signs for him.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our gyms and services like chiropractor and physio are still closed. Well, some are open but by teleconference only. Can't wait to get back to normal and I can go again. Oh well. Making the best of it. 

First weekend at camp was a success despite the restrictions. No gatherings of more than 5 people. Outhouses are closed for the season. Docs are closed to swimming.  Nice to see everyone again after a long winter and 2 months of staying home.


----------



## EastTexFrank

To be honest I don't know if gyms are open again in Texas or not.  I do know that the one that we used has closed its doors for good and won't be reopening.  It won't affect me all that much as I only used it during the winter.  The rest of the year I get my workouts by working outside but spring start up was a booger if I didn't exercise during the winter.

Today is a beautiful day with sunshine and no wind.  It could be a spraying day while I let the pasture dry out some after all the rain this weekend.  We'll get back to mowing tomorrow.


----------



## Melensdad

FWIW ...* Gyms in my state are still closed until May 24.*

When they reopen customers are only supposed to use Every-Other machine.  And mandatory sanitizing of all machines after each use, by the customer.  People are supposed to stay 6' apart, etc.

My fencing club falls under the gym/fitness center rules.  We are not even bothering to open because we can't fence unless we get a bit closer than 6 apart.  We also can't give much of a private lesson from 6+ feet away.  So we are staying closed until the next phase, when more restrictions are lifted.




*As for TODAY:*

Sunshine but we got 3" of rain in the past 48 hours so the ground is a little bit moist.  

Went to a big garden center with my wife, they open at 7am.  Got there about 7:30 and it was already fairly crowded.  Bought the last of the veggies for the garden.  Hoping to get them in the ground in a couple more days.  Trying to let things dry out a bit before even going down the hillside.

Also bought a bunch of interesting Hostas.  We have quite a few varieties of Hostas planted around the property and I spotted some that I thought would add to the look of the flower beds.  Bought 10.  Planted all but 2 of them.  While I was planting I also dug up, divided and replanted some existing Hostas.  Not sure where I will put these last 2.  Both are going to be very large, 48" across, both with leaves that are 8" to 10".  So both are pretty much showcase plants.  I'll have to think about good spots so they can be seen.

Also took out 2 landscape boulders.  Smaller one was about 80#, bigger boulder probably close to double that weight.  Just rolled them out of their spots.  They were originally situated next to a Mugo Pine.  As the pine grew, it spread over the tops of both of these.  Of course the bigger one was farther under the pine!   Anyway, both are now positioned so that I can pull the tractor's front bucket up to them and haul them to a new place.  Hopefully not a new hiding place.

Not sure what i will do this afternoon.  Might go for a motorcycle ride after lunch???


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back home from camp. It's another sunny day. Both my wife and I are home. Me permanently and her on leave with pay due to covid. Our 16 year old is back at work at the restaurant. So we joke with him that he's holding the house together and is now the working man of the family.


----------



## EastTexFrank

The weather was beautiful but the ground was too wet to go mow so I spent the afternoon spraying herbicide.  I got 200 gallons out and to be honest I don't know if it will do any good but it is done.  There is not supposed to be any rain for around three days so it has a chance.

We'll get back to mowing tomorrow and try to keep from dropping the tractor in to the lake.  Man, it's scary on those slopes.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was just observing the swampland out back.
This rain has been something else!
I've now got two days off, will probably go grocery shopping today and clean my apartment.
Ty has pics of the flooding on his property.
The ducks aren't impressed.
They think they have 2 ponds now.


----------



## 300 H and H

For lunch I will be traveling a bit to meet with a forum member here I have not met before.... 

Lenny and I will be talking about politics and so much more. 

I am looking forward to meeting him..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> For lunch I will be traveling a bit to meet with a forum member here I have not met before....
> 
> Lenny and I will be talking about politics and so much more.
> 
> I am looking forward to meeting him..
> 
> Regards, Kirk





Get pics together.
Wanna see those faces!


----------



## Lenny

300 H and H said:


> Lenny and I will be talking about politics and so much more.
> 
> 
> Regards, Kirk



That should get our blood pressure up!  LOL

Looking forward to it.  A pleasant 40 mile drive each way to the Chuckwagon Restaurant in Adair, Iowa, which is right off Interstate 80.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Get pics together.
> Wanna see those faces!



Will do.  

You should join us.  It's only, what, 500 miles each way for you?  LOL


----------



## Polycracy

Just lying on my comfortable mattress all day, since I can't go out anyway due to the stay at home order.


----------



## FrancSevin

It's been raining here for days now.  Too wet to dig post holes and cut brush.  So,,,,,,,,,,,,,;
I'm going back to work at the plant.

My son had to leave for CT  for a week. He has been running the Packaging plant solo for four weeks now.  It will be interesting to see the evidence of his touch.
 OR


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> It's been raining here for days now.  Too wet to dig post holes and cut brush.  So,,,,,,,,,,,,,;
> I'm going back to work at the plant.
> 
> My son had to leave for CT  for a week. He has been running the Packaging plant solo for four weeks now.  It will be interesting to see the evidence of his touch.
> OR




Hoping for  :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Another beautiful day outside. What was supposed to be a quick trip to the city this morning to pick up a battery for one of the quads turned into a painful 3 hour ordeal. 30 mins waiting outside to get into the store. 20 mins to get what I needed. 40 mins waiting in line at the check out. Then I get to the truck and check my receipt and they charged me twice for the battery. Back in line for another 45 minutes to get to customer service for a refund. Fun like diarrhea. 

When I got home, I got to work moving a pile of landscaping bricks to line a fire pit in the back yard.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Another beautiful day outside. What was supposed to be a quick trip to the city this morning to pick up a battery for one of the quads turned into a painful 3 hour ordeal. 30 mins waiting outside to get into the store. 20 mins to get what I needed. 40 mins waiting in line at the check out. Then I get to the truck and check my receipt and they charged me twice for the battery. Back in line for another 45 minutes to get to customer service for a refund. Fun like diarrhea.



Brian, I think you are enduring what they euphemistically call, "the new normal."

Missouri has been on partial lockdown since March. As of last weekend it went to careful cautious re-opened.

Oddly, during the shutdown, MENARD"S was open for business. Just walk in and buy whatever from lumber to carpet to pet food, to groceries and furniture. Today when I entered they had new limits.

No one under 16 in the store and one HAD to wear a mask. Cleary over 16 I still was turned away. Had to walk all the way back to my truck. fortunately I was wearing one all day at work so it was just a matter of getting on.

Same deal at the Grocery Store which changes the rules virtually every time I visit. Before, mask was optional, now it is mandatory.

Sucks!

This reminds me of when I was a child and was told during a nuclear attack to hide under my desk. Even at the ripe old age of8, I knew that was silly. But the fear was installed in every child that Russia was gonna drop a bomb.

Fear.

During the 9/11 crisis we were told to fear Al Ciada and Muslim extremists.

Fear.

Now we are told to fear China's Covid-19 and our neighbors.

fear.

When did Americans lose their courage? Their independent spirit? Their willingness to take risks? 
Answer,,,;
When so many of them became convinced our government was the source of solutions to their fears.

Perhaps we have become like sheep locked in a barn on fire, afraid to leave.

Prove me wrong


----------



## m1west

Stopped raining here today and the sun came out. The new water pump/timing belt kit for the Suzuki showed up today and will install it tomorrow. Next time I go to the mountain I will take it with me.


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> Prove me wrong



I wish I could.

The concept of 575(?) folks controlling 300,000 million is mind boggling to me.
Even moreso that they listen and obey.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> I wish I could.
> 
> The concept of 575(?) folks controlling 300,000 million is mind boggling to me.
> Even moreso that they listen and obey.



As far as I'm concerned this plannedemic/scamdemic is over.
I do have to obey Dear DeWine concerning state rule for where I work, Dr. Acton...
Well, I won't go there.

There is talk of the second wave.
Sure, maybe in China.
It's likely not even a second wave, if you compare it to the first wave that was blown way out of proportion.
It's turned the world on it's ear.

I had someone tell me this last week:
"If this viral pandemic were really as bad as "they" want us to believe it's been, every God damn one of us would know at least 5 people on a personal level who have had IT or have died from it, regardless of locale".

That said, I have baby robins in a nest above my porch light.
The mother hates me going out there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Polycracy said:


> Just lying on my comfortable mattress all day, since I can't go out anyway due to the stay at home order.



Wait!
Welcome to the forum.
Tell us all about yourself in the intro thread.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Another beautiful day outside. What was supposed to be a quick trip to the city this morning to pick up a battery for one of the quads turned into a painful 3 hour ordeal. 30 mins waiting outside to get into the store. 20 mins to get what I needed. 40 mins waiting in line at the check out. Then I get to the truck and check my receipt and they charged me twice for the battery. Back in line for another 45 minutes to get to customer service for a refund. Fun like diarrhea.
> 
> When I got home, I got to work moving a pile of landscaping bricks to line a fire pit in the back yard.


Got the new fire pit going.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Got the new fire pit going.



That is soooo cool!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> As far as I'm concerned this plannedemic/scamdemic is over.
> I do have to obey Dear DeWine concerning state rule for where I work, Dr. Acton...
> Well, I won't go there.
> 
> There is talk of the second wave.
> Sure, maybe in China.
> It's likely not even a second wave, if you compare it to the first wave that was blown way out of proportion.
> It's turned the world on it's ear.
> 
> I had someone tell me this last week:
> "If this viral pandemic were really as bad as "they" want us to believe it's been, every God damn one of us would know at least 5 people on a personal level who have had IT or have died from it, regardless of locale".
> 
> That said, I have baby robins in a nest above my porch light.
> The mother hates me going out there.




Let the chics see you. Often.

You won't believe what happens later and again next year.
About ten/twelve years ago we had a robin nest in a young pine tree. The parents were cautious but still, as the eggs hatched, we were there watching.  We imprinted. The following year came "Winston." A big beautiful strutting male robin who followed me around everywhere. His mate was so huge and we named her "Oprah."

For years, whenever I was digging in the garden, Winston was right there getting bugs, grubs and worms. Oprah not so much but she followed in if I left. Their kids caught the same habit because we were so familiar to them. 

Winston is long gone now but, if I am carrying a shovel or rake, second and third generations still follow me around the yard. Interesting event with Winston one winter, I was shoveling snow off the Drive and as I cleared the concrete, here was Winston pecking at the pavement. I called him a fool, he cocked his head sideways and flew right at me.

I have no idea if he was mad because he understood the insult, or because he thought I had played a cruel joke on a poor hungry bird. Buddies fight sometimes???? What can you do?
TRUE STORY.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'll continue to watch the birdies, Francis and see how it all plays out.
I saw 3 little heads reaching up for Mama bringing them dinner from somewhere over the trees.
I was watching a YouTube video out of curiosity to see how birds react to specific things.
Some guy posted the loudness of a blue jay, which are notorious for being temperamental.
He said do not play this video over your phone on high volume while outdoors.
Guess who just had to try it?
:th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Brian, your property reminds me a lot of Ty's place.
Very peaceful with all the family surrounded.

He sent me a text today and said because of the flooding on the Maumee that the dam sounds like Niagara Falls.
I remember it being loud like that back when I was living with them.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. It's always so quiet and peaceful here. Trees all around the property. I just built the firepit today so we had to test it out. We plan on placing some wooden benches and a swing by the pit later this week hopefully. We love it here.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm getting tons of messages on Facebook from people asking me where I am.
Good grief.
Have a good night folks.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> I'm getting tons of messages on Facebook from people asking me where I am.
> Good grief.
> Have a good night folks.



Good Night PG.  Sleep well and safe.


----------



## m1west

Put the new water pump and timing belt kit on the Suzuki. Tomorrow I will fill it with water and see how I did.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm sore.

My arthritis is really bothering me.  Has been for the past 6 months.  My doctor wants to put me on new meds.  I want new meds.  We discussed this again.  I need a lot of new tests taken before I can start something like Humira, which is an injection 2x per month.  Not a great time to do this but I can't put it off any longer.

So other than bitching about being sore, I was spray painting some plastic planters to match the pool furniture.  Repaired a couple of old planters that the lovely Mrs_Bob recently acquired.  Those will probably get repainted tomorrow.  

Going to put some pork chops in the smoker for dinner.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took my second oldest boy to the city to bring his laptop in for warranty work. Have I mentioned how much I HATE fn line ups?  I detest them. Even before all this pandemic crap started I hated them and refused to stand in them. 

After a 3 hour ordeal to bring a laptop in for repairs, I went to camp with a buddy to get his pontoon boat ready to sell tomorrow. 

Between the line ups yesterday and this morning, my back is done. I can barely stand. 

Oh, we decided to get another golf cart yesterday. One for home. One for camp. The white one is the newer of the two and is staying home. The green one has a speed chip and goes faster. It's now at camp.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Between the line ups yesterday and this morning, my back is done. I can barely stand.
> 
> Oh, we decided to get another golf cart yesterday. One for home. One for camp. The white one is the newer of the two and is staying home. The green one has a speed chip and goes faster. It's now at camp.



I've learned over the past 6 months or so about that back thing.  On Monday I sprayed a lot of the pasture but it seems that I got bounced around a little too much.  I had "quiet" days on Tuesday and Wednesday.  I may get back to mowing today before the rain rolls in again.


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Have I mentioned how much I HATE fn line ups?  I detest them. Even before all this pandemic crap started I hated them and refused to stand in them.


I'd like to find the asshole that came up with the idea of standing in line.


----------



## m1west

Yard work continues. Now that most of the weeds are pulled I am pulling out all of the rocks and old plastic, washing the rocks and replacing the plastic. Got one area this morning stripped out, plastic down and about 1/5 of the rocks done. Just ate lunch now I am going to take a shower and finish the Suzuki, pull it off the trailer and test it. When everything checks out, put it back on the trailer for summer use at the work cabin.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looking good. 

It took me a few hours to get mobile enough to get out and do yard work. First job was a wheel alignment on the new golf cart followed by hauling down some wooden benches to the fire pit. They were loose and wobbly so after an hour of drilling in screws, both benches are now sturdy. 

I did have a nap scheduled for the afternoon but she who must be obeyed had other plans which involved me hooking up the flat deck and going to the city to pick up a couple wooden spools someone was selling.

Home depot is open so I went to pick up a couple 2x4s for a project at camp. Yah right. No line up outside but the lot was full. It was a freaking free for all in there. About 50 people lined up inside waiting to check out. I did a 180 and got out of there without the lumber. I'll go to a smaller lumber store in the morning.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Home depot is open so I went to pick up a couple 2x4s for a project at camp. Yah right. No line up outside but the lot was full. It was a freaking free for all in there. About 50 people lined up inside waiting to check out. I did a 180 and got out of there without the lumber. I'll go to a smaller lumber store in the morning.



I don’t like going to the big box stores during normal times


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> Home depot is open so I went to pick up a couple 2x4s for a project at camp. Yah right. No line up outside but the lot was full. It was a freaking free for all in there. About 50 people lined up inside waiting to check out. I did a 180 and got out of there without the lumber. I'll go to a smaller lumber store in the morning.



I need to go to the HD myself, but just couldn't muster what it would take today.
I need (6) 1x6x8's to finish the trim before the stucco guy gets started.

The last time I went for them, the bunk was empty, save for two twisted boards.
The amount of time to drive there is about an hour.
The time to wait on hold to ask if they have them in stock is almost the same.

Stand in line to get in, stand in line to get to the section you want, stand in line behind 15 people to get in line behind another 15 people at the only open register when there's 18 closed ones.
How many people would actually have to be in any store before all the check stands would open?

Even before this virus, even the simplest of things just seemed to be getting harder and harder to do.
Now shit is almost impossible.

Just fuck.

I could totally go all Lewis Black meets Sam Kinison.


----------



## pirate_girl

I only worked 10 hours today and got off at 8p.
_Only_.
All this talk of covid patients being sent to nursing homes is baloney, at least around here.
I have 6 on our rehab unit.
Wrapped things up and came home.
The nurse from Delta stayed to cover til 10.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Just fuck.
> 
> I could totally go all Lewis Black meets Sam Kinison.



I have a feeling you could.
I don't mind standing in line.
Got used to standing in queue in England.
It's the normal thing over there.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> I don't mind standing in line.
> Got used to standing in queue in England.
> It's the normal thing over there.



I was born there and I too was used to standing in line … for just about everything.  That's why I hate doing it over here.  You want me to stand in line these days it better be moving pretty fast or I'm leaving what I have and walking.  My wife calls me a curmudgeon.  She could be right.

I did a couple of hours of pasture and brush mowing today.  It was about as much as I could handle.  The way  things are now, it's all backing up work.  Not too bad on the back but it's hell on your neck.  Tomorrow I'm going to get the yard mowed and then get back to pecking away at the pasture.  Rain is supposed to be rolling in so we will see what happens.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> I have a feeling you could.



I could, as easy as a heartbeat.

Imagine George Carlin, Sam, and Lewis all trapped in the same brain.

That about sums me up most of the time.
Oh, and throw in a cup or two of Robin Williams.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tgif..
I'm off today and will be a lazy bum resting up for the long holiday weekend.
I'm doing 3 12s in a row.
Come June, I'm going to make another schedule change.


----------



## Lenny

I'm at the gym now.  Then replace the calories I burned off with a 1000 calorie lunch.  We'll see about this afternoon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up and at it this morning.  Already made a trip to the city to pick up treated lumber for camp. I was successful today at a smaller lumber yard. In and out in 10 minutes. When I got home, I had all these great plans to head out to camp early and take a drive to go looking for firewood. 

Then the lightbulb went off. There are a couple of decent sized balsam trees that came down last summer in a wind storm at the back of the property. So I suited up and headed out with the yard trailer and side by side. After cutting and loading it, I hauled it back to split with the electric splitter and loading it into the truck. I got about 3/4 of the box full. Should be good for a couple months at camp.


----------



## pirate_girl

This is a photo of Ty's woman,Felicia.
Standing down the hill on 424 last night.
Yup, the Maumee isn't behaving itself.
He told me a little while ago that's it's beginning to recede.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Just finished lunch and getting ready to go mow the yard before the rain comes late afternoon, early evening.  It's supposed to rain all week-end so I need to get it done before it gets too high.


----------



## pirate_girl

walked out to the mailbox and found a package from Lenny!


Thanks a bunch.
Wow, what lovely gifts.


----------



## Lenny

I'm glad you like the stuff.


----------



## m1west

Worked on rocks again today, got about 1/2 way and ran out of rocks. There was a big over grown shrub there that took up 1/3 of the flower bed. I will steal some from the other ones that need to be re done and in the end get what I need to finish delivered. Im putting about 4 hours on it every day working until it starts to heat up outside. Now I am going to shower and then play with the Suzuki.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I'm glad you like the stuff.



Muchly!
I'll be handing out pens at work.


----------



## pirate_girl

In addition to Lenny's Trump pens, etc...
I got "wined" last evening.
I believe this is a local/Ohio thing.
Some of the gals I know have been doing this, receiving them.
Bag of goodies left on someone's doorstep, knock.. run like hell lol
I've yet to figure out the mystery person.
I suspected my friends Jules or Charlotte.
Neither one.
Anyway.. it's much appreciated.


----------



## m1west

One down and more than a couple to go.


----------



## Melensdad

Got the pool heater fired up.  

Pool robot in the pool too.

Also been swapping & cleaning pool filters every couple of hours for the past 2 days.  We got so much rain before opening the pool that topsoil from the flower beds washed across the patio and into the swimming pool 

So basically I've been cleaning muck out of the pool since we opened it.  The good news is the water is actually reasonably clear, the dirt/mud/leaf debris pretty much sank to the bottom.  So much fun.  

Repaired and painted a couple patio planters for the lovely Mrs_Bob.  That has been a 3 day project, largely because I want the epoxy to set properly before sanding and painting.  But its now done and they are just waiting for their flowers.

A friend of mine built me a custom concrete table, over a painted steel base, that is now sitting next to the pool house.  That was a bear to carry and set up, but it's there.  Much to the dismay of my back, which is now sore.  A muscle relaxer is helping but I don't like the mental fog it cast over me.

I've got chicken marinading in a vacuum sealed bag that will be going into the smoker in about 10 minutes.  I've also got pork chops with a brown sugar/maple dry rub on them, those will also go into the smoker but they will cook faster than the chicken to it will be a bit before I put those in.

It was pushing 80 degrees with bright sunshine up until an hour ago.  Clouds are moving in, thunderstorms to follow.  Oh, and more rain.  We don't need any more rain.  There is standing water everywhere, the ground is saturated, fields flooded, creeks are overflowing!


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> In addition to Lenny's Trump pens, etc...
> I got "wined" last evening.



Looks like you're on a lucky streak.  Maybe you should buy a lottery ticket!


----------



## Lenny

Went back to Freedom Rock today because it's the 22 annual time Bubba painted the rock and 3 friends who live about 150 miles north of there came down.  It's less 50 miles from me.  Then we had a late lunch.  Good time!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Looks like you're on a lucky streak.  Maybe you should buy a lottery ticket!


Lol

Good Sunday morning!
Looks like we're going into some major warm weather.
I had to turn on the central air last night.
By the way, the person who "wined" me was our scheduler.
Thanks Roberta!


----------



## Lenny

Thunderstorms today and tomorrow, then rain the next two days.  GRRR!!!  That will keep me from going shooting today but I'll go to the gym and then sit around the house pouting about the %@#$ (fucking) rain.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up at dawn's crack at camp. I was mostly packed up so I finished up and closed things down to return home. Got back at 9am. It's looking to be a hot muggy day today.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Woke up yesterday morning and my right ankle hurt so bad that I couldn't walk without a cane.  I took a couple of Tylenol, something that I never do, and it helped some.  Hobbled around all day.  Got up this morning and it was the same old thing.  Took more Tylenol.  It feels a lot like gout but I've never had gout in my ankles before.  It's supposed to rain every day for the next week so I'll have plenty of time to rest up.  If it doesn't get better I suppose that I'm going to have to go to the doctor for a shot.  That'll be a lot of fun!


----------



## Lenny

EastTexFrank said:


> Woke up yesterday morning and my right ankle hurt so bad that I couldn't walk without a cane.  I took a couple of Tylenol, something that I never do, and it helped some.  Hobbled around all day.  Got up this morning and it was the same old thing.  Took more Tylenol.  It feels a lot like gout but I've never had gout in my ankles before.  It's supposed to rain every day for the next week so I'll have plenty of time to rest up.  If it doesn't get better I suppose that I'm going to have to go to the doctor for a shot.  That'll be a lot of fun!




I wonder if the rain/moisture is causing the extra pain.  I know it does that to my arthritis.  I don't know much about the CBD oil but have you considered that an option?  Is CBD oil legal there?  It is in a lot of states now.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Lenny said:


> I wonder if the rain/moisture is causing the extra pain.  I know it does that to my arthritis.  I don't know much about the CBD oil but have you considered that an option?  Is CBD oil legal there?  It is in a lot of states now.



Yes it's legal.  My friend who owns the BBQ place that I use in town sells it on line.  He likes to have "multiple income streams" as he puts it.  As one of his businesses takes a down turn it doesn't affect the overall picture quite so much.

And to answer your question, I hadn't thought of using CBD oil.  I may give him a call for some and I can pick it up on Wednesday when I go in for my weekly wing fix.  

I mowed for over 4 hours on Friday and my mower has a hydrostatic gearbox so that is 4 hours of movement on your right ankle as you speed up and slow down.  Like you said, I honestly thought that it was just my arthritis flaring up in a new place but it doesn't feel like that.


----------



## m1west

Working a 10 hour shutdown tomorrow so I am taking the day off, been playing with the Suzuki making some adjustments on the tracks. I had one rubbing when breaking from level to up hill and had a toe out on the tracks about an inch. Fixed all of that now it time to clean it up.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> Yes it's legal.  My friend who owns the BBQ place that I use in town sells it on line.  He likes to have "multiple income streams" as he puts it.  As one of his businesses takes a down turn it doesn't affect the overall picture quite so much.
> 
> And to answer your question, I hadn't thought of using CBD oil.  I may give him a call for some and I can pick it up on Wednesday when I go in for my weekly wing fix.
> 
> I mowed for over 4 hours on Friday and my mower has a hydrostatic gearbox so that is 4 hours of movement on your right ankle as you speed up and slow down.  Like you said, I honestly thought that it was just my arthritis flaring up in a new place but it doesn't feel like that.


I tried the cbd oil. For me it was like showing up to a gun fight with a plastic spoon. Didn't do a thing for me. Some people swear by it though.


----------



## Lenny

EastTexFrank said:


> Yes it's legal.
> 
> 
> And to answer your question, I hadn't thought of using CBD oil.  I may give him a call for some and I can pick it up on Wednesday when I go in for my weekly wing fix.



There are a couple of places around here that sell it.  They do offer samples.  That way, if it doesn't work, you don't have to buy a whole bottle, which is $30 or $40 bucks.  Something to ask.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had a bottle of it. Tried it a few times. Gave it to a buddy after it sat for 6 months.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, we're going to have to see if the "snake oil" does any good.  My friend who owns the BBQ place says it does wonders for him after having his body beat up through high school and college football but, then again, he's selling it.  

As I've said on here before, I'm a born cynic.  

I've heard stories from both sides, some say it works and some say it doesn't.  We'll give it a whirl and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Doc

Everyone I know who swears by it also sells it.  I tried it.   It did nothing for me.


----------



## Lenny

EastTexFrank said:


> I've heard stories from both sides, some say it works and some say it doesn't.  We'll give it a whirl and see if it makes any difference.



Like I said previously, you could ask for a sample and try it before you buy some.  That would save you money if it doesn't work.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> Everyone I know who swears by it also sells it.  I tried it.   It did nothing for me.


I've made my own rub using the entire bud (which of course contains more than just CBD) slow cooked in coconut oil for 12 hours.

I use it on my knees, which highly object to a full day of ladder climbing.
But I put it on before I start work.

It's one of those things that you don't notice right away, but at the days end, you realize the aches and pains aren't nearly as present as they normally are without it.

Of course your mileage may vary, but almost everyone I've given a sample to confirms it sure helps.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Let's see. So far I've pressure washed the entire 60ish feet of deck to prep it for stain. I vacuumed the basement stairs. Prepped ribs in the slow cooker for supper. And ripped off old lattice on the deck.


----------



## m1west

Spent the day doing a conveyor repair shutdown with my son.


----------



## FrancSevin

Still on the fence project. But slightly side tracked as we extended the patio pavers making the new "Beer Garden" to a 91/2' X 24" space with more pavers. Later, after I clear the building materials the smoker and grill go out there. 
For years this was a broken concrete pad used to store building materials, doors and windows I bought on clearance over time for the garage remodel. Started back in 2008 but the economy tanked and we had to put all projects on hold.

Once back in the 80's when I was doing flatwork on the side, we had excess cement (4 yards" in a truck a block from my house.  With little time for prep we just set some quick forms and poured a slab on what was a gravel storage pad. No rebar or mesh, it eventually cracked.



So,

I covered the broken concrete with 1" to 2" of sand and laid pavers in a pattern over it. The pavers were donated by my BIL who used to work of OLD CASTLE. I've had bricks, pavers and wall stone piled up for years. With a combination of "Shelter in place" and my son handling the factory for a while, I have been able to get some things done.

Someday I'll figure out how to do pictures.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Someday I'll figure out how to do pictures.



Heres a thread about posting pics



http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=1312


----------



## EastTexFrank

What did I do today?

Nothing!

It rained.

All day.


----------



## pirate_girl

After 7 hours of very hard sleep, I feel alive again.
Dayum.. never doing that again.
4 days off now, new schedule begins next week.


----------



## Melensdad

Been on muscle relaxers for 3 days due to a pulled muscle in my back on Friday.  For the record I did carry a concrete table top from the driveway, around the house and out to the pool.  So yup, I'm an idiot.  I should have moved it with the Yamaha utility vehicle but I didn't want walk over to get it so I just lifted the table top and carried it.  So yes, I am the king of idiots.  

But feeling much better this morning.  Barely a twinge.

I did get the pool cleaned out and the water is clear and warmed up to 88 degrees.  Floated a bit in the water yesterday, I think that helped my back.

Watched too much TV yesterday but as I was still letting my back recover I wasn't really moving much.

I need to go to the bank drive thru this morning to deposit some checks.  I'll also stop at the pharmacy to pick up a prescription refill, again just the drive thru.  

Probably going to ride the motorcycle, I'd really like to feel some fresh air.  I suppose a full face helmet counts as a "mask"?


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> After 7 hours of very hard sleep, I feel alive again.
> Dayum.. never doing that again.



Feeling good you have to labor under the grave misconception that life doesn't suck all day!   

I pity you!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Feeling good you have to labor under the grave misconception that life doesn't suck all day!
> 
> I pity you!



Well, it didn't suck all day.. just most of the day.
Has nothing to do with extra covid charting, dealing with frustrated families or residents.
It does at times have very much to do with lack of motivation and teamwork on the part of certain individuals.
I took a selfie on a very short break around 4pm.
Sent it to my son Jeff and 2 forum friends on netcookingtalk.
The reactions were mixed.
Yeah, I looked like hell.
Mask under the chin, lined sweaty face and as my son said.. very tired, sad eyes.
It can only get better.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I decided to take my youngest son out for a quad ride after supper. He enjoys it.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Well, it didn't suck all day.. just most of the day.
> Has nothing to do with extra covid charting, dealing with frustrated families or residents.
> It does at times have very much to do with lack of motivation and teamwork on the part of certain individuals.
> I took a selfie on a very short break around 4pm.
> Sent it to my son Jeff and 2 forum friends on netcookingtalk.
> The reactions were mixed.
> Yeah, I looked like hell.
> Mask under the chin, lined sweaty face and as my son said.. very tired, sad eyes.
> It can only get better.




That's too bad.  You got 7 hours of deep sleep so I thought that would give you a good day.  Sorry it didn't.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> That's too bad.  You got 7 hours of deep sleep so I thought that would give you a good day.  Sorry it didn't.



I think between my posting about my previous shitty day vs today caused some confusion.
Yes.
Today was good.
Extremely.
I'm hoping for more of them too.
Now however, the hay must be hit.
I'm going to Toledo tomorrow to see how Red Lobster dining will be with some friends, and how places for eats will be now that the social distancing is still in place.
Had to make reservations.
Facebook was fun.
That's where I've been most of the evening.
Even got two posts deleted by the powers that be.
Lol


----------



## Lenny

Congratulations on getting two FAKEbook posts deleted!  Those hate-mongering, narrow-minded, heterophobic bigots hate it when us normal people post facts.


----------



## Lenny

About done with my coffee so now it's time for the gym, then the chiropractor and then I don't know.  It will be 71 degrees and 'yucky'.  ('Yucky' is a technical term for 'shitty weather'.)


----------



## Bannedjoe

I bought this the other day from a guy on CL.
I'm hoping to install it today between my two shipping container/carport/garage entrance.

We rarely if ever leave the house unattended, but it will be nice to add a little security for the bikes and tools etc.

Although any security measures really only keep honest people honest.
If someone wants your shit bad enough, they'll get it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Congratulations on getting two FAKEbook posts deleted!  Those hate-mongering, narrow-minded, heterophobic bigots hate it when us normal people post facts.



It's not the first time.
The first was a Biden meme about if you don't vote for him, you ain't black.
Then I proceeded to make a post of complaint about finding the meme on there, and how Zucky and Co are always eyeballing us.
That too is missing.
Guess I'll stick to posting pics of the grandkids and funny stuff.
You know, march to the drum of the leader?


----------



## Lenny

P G, the censorship is going to get worse as we get closer to the November election.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's not the first time.
> The first was a Biden meme about if you don't vote for him, you ain't black.
> Then I proceeded to make a post of complaint about finding the meme on there, and how Zucky and Co are always eyeballing us.
> That too is missing.
> Guess I'll stick to posting pics of the grandkids and funny stuff.
> You know, march to the drum of the leader?





Lenny said:


> P G, the censorship is going to get worse as we get closer to the November election.



Trump warns social media giants that feds can ‘regulate’ or ‘close them down’ amid fight with Twitter


https://www.foxnews.com/politics/tr...te-or-close-them-down-amid-fight-with-twitter


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> It's not the first time.
> The first was a Biden meme about if you don't vote for him, you ain't black.
> Then I proceeded to make a post of complaint about finding the meme on there, and how Zucky and Co are always eyeballing us.
> That too is missing.
> Guess I'll stick to posting pics of the grandkids and funny stuff.
> You know, march to the drum of the leader?



Faceplant is not the medium to be posting ANYTHING serious.
But you know that.


----------



## FrancSevin

We have had a break in work at the packaging plant. So. I have had some of the guys working on projects with me at home as well as upgrades on some of the machinery at work.

Today I had to send them home as it has rained all night and will do s oall day today. 

So instead of slogging in the mud here, I'm headed to the plant to assess project progress and plan for restarting on Thursday. One issue with our niche business is that sometimes customers don't time their work convenient for us. Last week and again this week, we are dead in the water, nothing running until Friday. Next week we are slammed.

I have 8 more panels of fencing to install for phase two of the project. Next week is supposed to be sunny every day. Unless my son gets back from Connecticut, I won't be able to take advantage of the weather.

Such is life


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> It's not the first time.
> The first was a Biden meme about if you don't vote for him, you ain't black.
> Then I proceeded to make a post of complaint about finding the meme on there, and how Zucky and Co are always eyeballing us.
> That too is missing.
> Guess I'll stick to posting pics of the grandkids and funny stuff.
> You know, march to the drum of the leader?



You know, I, like most people have a hard time with censorship.

I once belonged to a board where there was nothing subtle about it.
Very stern warnings with ban hammers flying everywhere.

People complained and stated that they wished they could speak their minds freely.
So I took it upon myself to start a rogue board where that was possible.
There were no mods, and no rules.

Many folks signed on board, but apparently couldn't handle the freedom, and would rather have rules and be told what to do.
I guess what they said they wanted, wasn't really what they wished for.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> You know, I, like most people have a hard time with censorship.
> 
> I once belonged to a board where there was nothing subtle about it.
> Very stern warnings with ban hammers flying everywhere.
> 
> People complained and stated that they wished they could speak their minds freely.
> So I took it upon myself to start a rogue board where that was possible.
> There were no mods, and no rules.
> 
> Many folks signed on board, but apparently couldn't handle the freedom, and would rather have rules and be told what to do.
> I guess what they said they wanted, wasn't really what they wished for.


It goes back to an age old understanding of what "civilization" is.
As you have noted,,,;
_"Society is nothing more than people cooperating with other people they'd much rather murder." 
_

_IE;;; human nature


_


----------



## pirate_girl

6pm better get here fast.
I'm starving and want to eat soon.
My friends don't get off work until 6ish.

Meanwhile I've been keeping an eye on the last of the baby robins to leave the nest.
It's been sitting there like that since early this morning.
Last time I went out, it had it's beak open, but not making a sound.
Mama's gone kiddo, time to fly.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's 80f here today. Muggy after 2 days of rain. We set up the old tent trailer in the yard for the girls to sleep in. It will probably stay there setup for the summer unless we decide we want to use it elsewhere.


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's 80f here today. Muggy after 2 days of rain. We set up the old tent trailer in the yard for the girls to sleep in. It will probably stay there setup for the summer unless we decide we want to use it elsewhere.



I got 111º today.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I got my gate put in.
I made a deal with the guy, and I'm going back to buy 3 more not so wide ones for some other doors on the place tomorrow.

Also, my stucco guy is here, and is jamming right along.


----------



## m1west

Made it to the work cabin and got set up. Unloaded the Suzuki and played with it some. Its very good at climbing steep hills with loose dirt. Just what the doctor ordered. Tomorrow back to work on the place.


----------



## pirate_girl

First actual sit down dining restaurant experience in I don't know how long.
Our waitress wore a mask, everyone working in there wore a mask.
I got the Admiral's Feast.



There weren't many people dining at all.
Kroger, across Reynolds Road was packed.
Did a little shopping there, then headed home.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> First actual sit down dining restaurant experience in I don't know how long.
> Our waitress wore a mask, everyone working in there wore a mask.
> I got the Admiral's Feast.
> 
> View attachment 126940



Oh!  That used to be my favorite when I thought that I could handle my wife's disapproving looks!  She doesn't like fried food and thinks that no one else should either.  For 40 odd years she's been married to a Scotsman.  If you want to starve a Scotsman to death you hide the deep fat fryer and the skillet. We're f***ed.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I woke up this morning and the ankle pain was gone, just like that.  It came out of nowhere and presumably went right back there.  It was good to be able to get around.

Took out the trash and then took the labradoodle to the groomer.  After 3 months of quarantine she was a scruffy bitch … literally.  

My wife went to the beauty shop for a manicure and pedicure.  She has her priorities and I have my mine.  I met her for lunch when she got through.  It was Wings Wednesday at Cowburners.  I gave the owner hell because he didn't have any French fries.  It's the only time that I eat fries and his supplier didn't have any.  That's un-American.  It's okay because his supplier can't get him brisket or pork butt either.  He's having to drive all over East Texas to get meat.  When places are limiting you to one brisket or pork butt a day and you use over 50 brisket in a week that adds up to a lot of driving.  After lunch I came home and had a short nap.

I waited for the rain to start but for the second day in a row, it went all around us.  Tomorrow I think that I'm going to spray and to hell with the forecast.  They've got it wrong the last two days and I need to get going although they're saying there's a 50% chance of rain.  It's either going to be a great success or a total waste of a few hundred dollars of herbicide.


----------



## Melensdad

Ran errands yesterday on the motorcycle, drive thru at the bank, pharmacy, etc.  All very socially distant because I was wearing my full-face motorcycle helmet the entire time.

It was nice to get out on the bike for some fresh air.  We've had some decent weather but my back was in pain from a pulled muscle so I wasn't getting around too well and didn't think it would be good to go out on a motorcycle while taking muscle relaxers.  

Been off the drugs for 2 days + nice weather + need to go out = motorcycle ride  

Not sure about what is on the agenda for the day, probably cleaning the house.  Supposed to thunderstorm for most of the morning?  But then clear up in the afternoon.  If it clears up then I might be going for another ride after the rain clears.


----------



## pirate_girl

That little robin finally left the nest.
Didn't see it out there last night or this morning.
Freedom baby!

It's rainy today, supposed to be all day.
I'm not working again until Saturday which I hate to say it just fine with me.
Love nursing, love my job but right now at this moment in time, I'm much happier spending less time there.
My director understands that very well.
I don't feel like a front line worker nor a hero.
I'm just a geriatric nurse who is very tired.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Don't get me started on those little robins. Lol. Every morning at first light, we've had one pecking at every window in the house trying to get in. 

Today's been productive considering that I had nothing planned. Last night the well pump kicked out and would re prime to pump water into the house. I tried it again this morning before digging deeper into it (which would involve pulling the pump out of the pipe).  It worked!  So we have water again. 

I got some housework done inside this morning while it rained on and off. The sun came out so I headed out to mow a small patch of grass up by the house that I missed the other day. A couple hours later, I had the whole yard mowed again. Like Forrest gump, I like cutting the grass. Lol. The controls on the mower are similar to the old lamtrac I used to run. It has 4x4 and engages at the flip of a switch on the fly. Just like the lamtrac. 

I also gathered the tools and supplies that I'll need tomorrow at camp. Just the oldest boy and I heading out again. This weekend is going to be a reconstruction project on the outdoor kitchen. When I built it 3 yrs ago, I used the clear PVC roofing panels that are 2' x 12' per panel. Without much of a pitch to the roof, snow accumulations were too much and the sun baking those clear panels made them very brittle. So I'm replacing them with corrugated metal roof panels and adding extra cross bracing for strength. Another downside to the clear panels is that on a hot summer day, they act like a magnifying glass under the sunlight making it hot in there.


----------



## m1west

Today at the work cabin I got the last part of the exterior wall from where I added the porch to the house insulated and plywood on it. Tomorrow I plan to cut my new archway into the main part of the cabin from the added room and delete the old front door.


----------



## pirate_girl

This afternoon I was browsing Facebook and got an invitation to join a private group.
It's for our nurse scheduler, Roberta.
Two years ago she was battling cancer, and now it's back.
Talk about shocked.
What breaks my heart the most is that she did not mention it at all, but I knew something was off just by the way she's been lately.
So, she's going to be undergoing yet another mastectomy and this time chemo.
166 friends, family and coworkers all mostly broken hearted, but hopeful that this time she beats it for good.
She's such a beautiful woman both physically and inside her precious heart.
They've also set up some kind of "meal train", where we can take meals to their home.
I doubt that her hubby Brian is going to have time to think about that, nor will their two teens, Logan and Sophie.
We're going to do what we can to see them through this.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> This afternoon I was browsing Facebook and got an invitation to join a private group.
> It's for our nurse scheduler, Roberta.
> Two years ago she was battling cancer, and now it's back.
> Talk about shocked.
> What breaks my heart the most is that she did not mention it at all, but I knew something was off just by the way she's been lately.
> So, she's going to be undergoing yet another mastectomy and this time chemo.
> 166 friends, family and coworkers all mostly broken hearted, but hopeful that this time she beats it for good.
> She's such a beautiful woman both physically and inside her precious heart.
> They've also set up some kind of "meal train", where we can take meals to their home.
> I doubt that her hubby Brian is going to have time to think about that, nor will their two teens, Logan and Sophie.
> We're going to do what we can to see them through this.



I’m so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope she has a full recovery.

Jim


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Don't get me started on those little robins. Lol. Every morning at first light, we've had one pecking at every window in the house trying to get in.
> 
> Today's been productive considering that I had nothing planned. Last night the well pump kicked out and would re prime to pump water into the house. I tried it again this morning before digging deeper into it (which would involve pulling the pump out of the pipe).  It worked!  So we have water again.
> 
> I got some housework done inside this morning while it rained on and off. The sun came out so I headed out to mow a small patch of grass up by the house that I missed the other day. A couple hours later, I had the whole yard mowed again. Like Forrest gump, I like cutting the grass. Lol. The controls on the mower are similar to the old lamtrac I used to run. It has 4x4 and engages at the flip of a switch on the fly. Just like the lamtrac.
> 
> I also gathered the tools and supplies that I'll need tomorrow at camp. Just the oldest boy and I heading out again. This weekend is going to be a reconstruction project on the outdoor kitchen. When I built it 3 yrs ago, I used the clear PVC roofing panels that are 2' x 12' per panel. Without much of a pitch to the roof, snow accumulations were too much and the sun baking those clear panels made them very brittle. So I'm replacing them with corrugated metal roof panels and adding extra cross bracing for strength. Another downside to the clear panels is that on a hot summer day, they act like a magnifying glass under the sunlight making it hot in there.



After I get caught up here at the work cabin, That outdoor kitchen would be a great addition for summer when you don't want to run the inside stove. I can picture sitting outside around dark with the wife making some goodies. Great idea and not that hard to put together.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your friend. I hope she has a full recovery.
> 
> Jim


Thanks.
Something tells me she will.
Lots of love and prayer going on tonight.
Her hubby is the editor of our local newspaper.
Great kids, wonderful support system.
Her, Brian, Logan and Sophie.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> This afternoon I was browsing Facebook and got an invitation to join a private group.
> It's for our nurse scheduler, Roberta.
> Two years ago she was battling cancer, and now it's back.
> Talk about shocked.
> What breaks my heart the most is that she did not mention it at all, but I knew something was off just by the way she's been lately.
> So, she's going to be undergoing yet another mastectomy and this time chemo.
> 166 friends, family and coworkers all mostly broken hearted, but hopeful that this time she beats it for good.
> She's such a beautiful woman both physically and inside her precious heart.
> They've also set up some kind of "meal train", where we can take meals to their home.
> I doubt that her hubby Brian is going to have time to think about that, nor will their two teens, Logan and Sophie.
> We're going to do what we can to see them through this.



Aw, son of a bitch.
That's sad.


----------



## Lenny

Pirate Girl, prayers and best wishes for Roberta and her family.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

m1west said:


> After I get caught up here at the work cabin, That outdoor kitchen would be a great addition for summer when you don't want to run the inside stove. I can picture sitting outside around dark with the wife making some goodies. Great idea and not that hard to put together.


We love it. With 6 kids on a hot day, it's so much nicer to cook in with essentially a full kitchen and bbq setup. The camper has a small outdoor kitchen with a mini fridge and sink with both hot and cold water. So for cooking we just fill whatever pot we need with water.


----------



## Melensdad

Heading out for an afternoon ride, but ran across a moto-traveler this morning and chatted with him for about 45 minutes while he was resting.  He lives in Ft Wayne, IN and was returning home from Montana.  He woke up in Iowa and rode through Illinois without stopping.  Said he refuses to give income to the State of Illinois.  Stopped in Schererville, IN on US 30 a few miles east of the Illinois state line for fuel, food and some oil.   Riding a Suzuki, Bandit???  1250cc???

He had a set of Givi brand luggage boxes on the bike that caught my attention.  *Largely because one of them was melted through by the exhaust gasses from his muffler!  * Fortunately nothing caught fire and he had packed light so he shifted his load around and was riding the last legs of the trip home with the right side box empty.  He has been riding with the same set up on other trips.  He said he spent one really long day on the bike and blames the melt-through on the fact that he was iron butting his way back east.  Figured that if he had taken longer stops the engine would cool a bit more, the exhaust heat would have been lowered, the ambient temperature of the bottom of the box would have been lower, etc etc etc

Nice guy, he will be home shortly following US 30 right into Colluseum Drive in Ft Wayne.












Upon close inspection the exhaust gasses from the muffler were so hot that they liquified the plastic and it was blowing off the box.  Inside the box the edge was smooth and rounded.  Outside you could see where the plastic had literally been dripping and blowing off the box.


----------



## pirate_girl

I picked up a shift today.
So, time to put on my mask and enjoy 12 hrs of not being able to breathe.
It's all going to CHANGE next week.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Worked my a$$ off today rebuilding the roof on the kitchen at camp. Now it's beer o'clock.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Melensdad said:


> Upon close inspection the exhaust gasses from the muffler were so hot that they liquified the plastic and it was blowing off the box.  Inside the box the edge was smooth and rounded.  Outside you could see where the plastic had literally been dripping and blowing off the box.





I'm going to guess that the pipes/bags were a self done job.

Quite often I read about guys doing custom things, thinking they know best.

Recently a guy wrote in complaining that his pipes were were really hot, way hotter than normal.

After a few posts, we come to find he debaffled and gutted his mufflers and exhaust to make the bike louder.


----------



## Melensdad

Planning on TV church this morning.  

My brother is bringing over his home/office chair.  A weld snapped on his arm rest.  So he wants me to tack it back into place.  I told him it won't be shiny chrome when I am done with the weld but he said he doesn't care what it looks like, he cares that he can keep a comfortable chair!




Yesterday I cut apart a stock kickstand.  Shortened it about 1 1/4" by cutting the shaft just above the toe catch bar.  Re-welded it together, at the new short length.  Primed and repainted it.

It will be installed on my wife's lowered 2016 NC700x.  She has a Soupy's lowering kit.  And a Soupy's adjustable kickstand.  The Soupy's adjustable kickstand tends to poke through hot asphalt parking lots.  The toe catch also snapped off last summer, it was aluminum and under-engineered for its task.

I have not installed it yet because I need to raise her bike up about an inch.  When we lowered her bike, we took it all the way down.  Bike is too low.  So we will raise the bike up and reinstall the shortened-original kickstand, which is now longer than the current Soupy's and shorter than the stock.

I'm hoping I don't have to cut-weld-paint it again, _but I think it should be perfect based on my male intuition and generally superior manly guesstimate skills._ 







Above you can see the broken Soupy's Performance adjustable kickstand.  The toe catch laying on the ground, snapped off just above the threading were it screwed into the kickstand.  The rounded bottom of the Soupy's kickstand makes a nice hole in hot asphalt parking lots too.





Bannedjoe said:


> I'm going to guess that the pipes/bags were a self done job.
> 
> Quite often I read about guys doing custom things, thinking they know best.
> 
> Recently a guy wrote in complaining that his pipes were were really hot, way hotter than normal.
> 
> After a few posts, we come to find he debaffled and gutted his mufflers and exhaust to make the bike louder.



I was thinking the muffler is non-stock.

The Givi bags were on Give mounting racks.  Givi is a pretty mainstream motorcycle accessory company, generally well made and generally well engineered. So that said, I believe the muffler is an aftermarket slip on, or was modified.


----------



## pirate_girl

I had planned on going to mass at St. Auggie's this morning, but haven't made it that far.
6 feet apart, communion in the hand.. yadda yadda.
I'll wait.
I've got a church service on the radio, not sure which church it's coming from.

Bright, cool and sunny today.
I'm off, nothing big on the agenda.
Jeff and I may have dinner at Frisch's Big Boy, depending on if he makes it up this way.
I need to have a sit down talk with that boy.
Even though he's my 41 year old son.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's Sunday.  It's a day of rest.  Not quite. 

I need to cut the back 40.  

I was going to do it late yesterday but I had a hiccup during the afternoon while spraying out in the pasture.  I was using the little 25-gallon tow behind sprayer behind the Gator.  Really that thing is a yard sprayer and doesn't belong out in the pasture.  I ran over a branch hidden in the grass and it came up and went through the plastic tank of the sprayer, completely destroying it.  I got it back to the house and started stripping it down with the intention of just getting a new 25-gallon tank.  It became obvious just how often over the last 20 years I had patched, mended and repaired that thing.  I stripped everything usable off it and decided to junk it.  It's time for a new one.  

After mowing the little bit down back, the back 40, I have to spray insecticide on the 4-acre yard.  A couple of days ago I was walking around piddling with stuff and the damned chiggers got me … in the yard.  I had an absolutely miserable night last night because of the itching and pain so today is payback.  The little buggers are going to DIE!


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> It's Sunday. It's a day of rest. Not quite.
> 
> I need to cut the back 40.
> 
> I was going to do it late yesterday but I had a hiccup during the afternoon while spraying out in the pasture. I was using the little 25-gallon tow behind sprayer behind the Gator. Really that thing is a yard sprayer and doesn't belong out in the pasture. I ran over a branch hidden in the grass and it came up and went through the plastic tank of the sprayer, completely destroying it. I got it back to the house and started stripping it down with the intention of just getting a new 25-gallon tank. It became obvious just how often over the last 20 years I had patched, mended and repaired that thing. I stripped everything usable off it and decided to junk it. It's time for a new one.
> 
> After mowing the little bit down back, the back 40, I have to spray insecticide on the 4-acre yard. A couple of days ago I was walking around piddling with stuff and the damned chiggers got me … in the yard. I had an absolutely miserable night last night because of the itching and pain so today is payback. The little buggers are going to DIE!


Texas Chigger's carry chain saws.

Jus' sayin'


----------



## Lenny

There's word that one of those terrorist groups is going to invade Council Bluffs, Iowa this evening, so I'm on call for that.  A few GOP and Tea Party people are staying in touch with the police department, in case they need any help.  The police dept. has an 8:00 PM curfew this evening.  

You can read more on the Council Bluffs Police Department Facebook page if you want:

https://www.facebook.com/CouncilBluffsPD/

Edit to add:  Maybe we can kneel on their necks.  <GRIN>


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Today at the work cabin I got the last part of the exterior wall from where I added the porch to the house insulated and plywood on it. Tomorrow I plan to cut my new archway into the main part of the cabin from the added room and delete the old front door.



Got home from the work cabin today. Over the last couple of days I got done what I wanted to get done. 
1- cut the hole for the new counter top to split the wall and give access to the main part of the cabin.
2- removed existing door that used to be the front door before I added the porch to the cabin floor plan.
The 2 big brown poles are temporary supports so the roof doesn't fall in before I get back up there with a support beam.


----------



## Melensdad

Worked on mulching some of the flower garden areas, planted some decorative flower pots.  Chainsawed out some bushes that were overgrown.  My brother showed up with his broken chair.  Spent way too much time fixing it but its all back together.  Enjoyed his visit.  He quarantines in a town about 12 miles north of here, I felt comfortable without a mask, but we were mostly outside and I was wearing a welding helmet for a good portion of the visit.

Melen is making some sort of Italian fish stew for dinner.  I'm sipping on some sweet vermouth with a splash of lemon.  It is a good day so far.





Local cop said there is a rumor the riots are going to come out to rural America.  After I got done laughing I told him the bus lines do not run here so I feel pretty safe.  He said that they better bring their own body bags.


----------



## pirate_girl

No vermouth here, however I did purchase a 6 pack of Stella Artois AND Yuengling to take up space in my fridge..

Big Boy restaurant was bare.
We were the only ones there.
I've found that when you want to discuss matters with family or friends, a nice quiet restaurant is the place.
We ate good. I even bought some of their wonderful tartar sauce.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> There's word that one of those terrorist groups is going to invade Council Bluffs, Iowa this evening, so I'm on call for that.  A few GOP and Tea Party people are staying in touch with the police department, in case they need any help.  The police dept. has an 8:00 PM curfew this evening.
> 
> You can read more on the Council Bluffs Police Department Facebook page if you want:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CouncilBluffsPD/
> 
> Edit to add:  Maybe we can kneel on their necks.  <GRIN>



Lenny, if you're out of Facebook jail yet, I'll add you.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> No vermouth here, however I did purchase a 6 pack of Stella Artois AND Yuengling to take up space in my fridge..
> 
> Big Boy restaurant was bare.
> We were the only ones there.
> I've found that when you want to discuss matters with family or friends, a nice quiet restaurant is the place.
> We ate good. I even bought some of their wonderful tartar sauce.


Wow, I didn't know Big Boy still existed.
I've always wanted one of those "Big Boys" for my shooting range. 

One thing's fer shure, being in a restaurant that just reopened, you know the food is really fresh, or really, really old.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Wow, I didn't know Big Boy still existed.
> I've always wanted one of those "Big Boys" for my shooting range.
> 
> One thing's fer shure, being in a restaurant that just reopened, you know the food is really fresh, or really, really old.


Lol
There is one here and Defiance, Ohio.
Years back, some college kids from Defiance college stole the statue on a dare.
Nothing ever became of it.
He's been back home since.
I almost took a selfie of me standing by ours today,  but my hair is in covid crap style until I decide if I wanna pay Michael's salon $75 to do it for me.
Until then I'll look like an 80s queen on Aquanet.

The food was fresh.
4 servers looking at us when we walked in, then got busy real fast.
Kept coming back to ask if everything was ok.
Sure it was.
Since y'all are standing there watching us eat, I'll wave my hand to motion you over if it's not.
Lol


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> No vermouth here, however I did purchase a 6 pack of Stella Artois AND Yuengling to take up space in my fridge..
> 
> Big Boy restaurant was bare.
> We were the only ones there.
> I've found that when you want to discuss matters with family or friends, a nice quiet restaurant is the place.
> We ate good. I even bought some of their wonderful tartar sauce.
> 
> View attachment 127104
> 
> View attachment 127105
> 
> View attachment 127106
> 
> View attachment 127107



That Bigboy location looks familiar, is it in Napoleon right off the expressway by a Walmart? I did some jobs at Campbell soup there a couple of years ago and we ate there a couple times. My favorite is Cosmos in Defiance.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Aw, son of a bitch.
> That's sad.





Lenny said:


> Pirate Girl, prayers and best wishes for Roberta and her family.


I finally got a chance to post again in her support group a while ago.
Meal Train for her is going to be my lasagna in a big container that they all can have for leftovers.
That thing has taken off so much that I can't even do it until mid July!

I posted Maria Cary's take of "I'll Be There" for her.
She loved it.


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> That Bigboy location looks familiar, is it in Napoleon right off the expressway by a Walmart? I did some jobs at Campbell soup there a couple of years ago and we ate there a couple times. My favorite is Cosmos in Defiance.


Yep!
And Cosmos is still open.


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> Yep!
> And Cosmos is still open.



You can not leave Cosmos hungry. I love that home cooking there, Like the lake perch all you can eat day.


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> You can not leave Cosmos hungry. I love that home cooking there, Like the lake perch all you can eat day.



Back in the day, it was China Buffet, then it was a Rax, then a private owned place with a name I can't recall.
I think since then it's been Cosmos.
On east second street.
We lived off east second and Douglas for a while near the old Brickell School.


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> Back in the day, it was China Buffet, then it was a Rax, then a private owned place with a name I can't recall.
> I think since then it's been Cosmos.
> On east second street.
> We lived off east second and Douglas for a while near the old Brickell School.



I don't remember the street names, What I remember is there was a warehouse we had to go to there and the exit off of the highway when you came to a light there was a car lot with VW's up on poles for a sign and Cosmos was right down the street.


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> I don't remember the street names, What I remember is there was a warehouse we had to go to there and the exit off of the highway when you came to a light there was a car lot with VW's up on poles for a sign and Cosmos was right down the street.



That's PackRats right across from GM.
It's a pawn shop.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Lenny, if you're out of Facebook jail yet, I'll add you.



I should be out about June 6th.  

By the way, some of my friends helped business owners put boards over their windows.  I wish they had told me because I would have drove into town for it.  We'll see what happens now.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I should be out about June 6th.
> 
> By the way, some of my friends helped business owners put boards over their windows.  I wish they had told me because I would have drove into town for it.  We'll see what happens now.




I'll sign on and add you anyway.
It'll be there waiting.
By the way, earlier today one of my extreme leftist friends commented on a post I made concerning these events with a shared meme.
You know when your shared posts get locked out with the lock in the corner, then says: the member either removed this post or it got deleted?
That got deleted or reported.
I don't care either way.
Traci has been a friend of mine since childhood, was a teacher at Kent State, but she sure likes to comment on things even though I'm fairly middle of the road when I do.
You'll find that most of the time I'm not too political on Farcebook.
Once in a while.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I should be out about June 6th.



Gotcha!
Ain't it nice talking from your cell?
Lol
Thanks!


----------



## Melensdad

Whole brisket is already in the smoker this morning. Tonight should be a good night.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Gotcha!
> Ain't it nice talking from your cell?
> Lol
> Thanks!



I know!  Found out that I can actually TALK on my smart phone, as well as text and email.  LOL.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Whole brisket is already in the smoker this morning. Tonight should be a good night.



Awesome.
I already put a nice piece of beef in the slow cooker with vegs to go low and slow all day.

The weather is beautiful again.

One thing I'm very thankful for today is to be living far away from the madness.
It feels like the world is falling apart.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I got the back 40 mowed yesterday and moved on to phase 2, the bug killing in the yard.  I went to start up the little tractor and … nothing and I mean nothing. Not even a click or a grind, just nothing.  I hunted down the fuse box.  There are only four fuses and they were all good.  I stripped off the all the engine panels to get to the battery and removed it for charging.  I don't think it is the battery.  It seems to be okay, but you have got to check.  After that I don't know.  I'll dig in to it further today.


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> I got the back 40 mowed yesterday and moved on to phase 2, the bug killing in the yard.  I went to start up the little tractor and … nothing and I mean nothing. Not even a click or a grind, just nothing.  I hunted down the fuse box.  There are only four fuses and they were all good.  I stripped off the all the engine panels to get to the battery and removed it for charging.  I don't think it is the battery.  It seems to be okay, but you have got to check.  After that I don't know.  I'll dig in to it further today.


I'm putting my money on the battery.
It's rather amazing how far they've come along in the battery dept.
Their deaths are appear to to be set to the atomic clock.

Not long ago, I went out to start one of my trucks.
It ran just fine the day before.

Turned the key, and barely a thing.

As I inspected the batteries (2 of them) I saw that I had somehow purchased two year batteries.
Looking at the date on them they were both exactly two years old to the month.

A battery can easily show almost proper voltage, but yet hardly hold an amp.

So just because a battery reads 12 volts or better, doesn't mean it's good.
But you probably know all these things.

I know they're not made where and how they used to be, but I still have the best luck with the 5 year Interstate brand.


----------



## m1west

Did some paperwork this morning, an invoice and a couple estimates, Just went outside to work on the flower beds and its already to friggin hot. Tomorrow I will have to get my ass out there a little earlier. So I will take a rest day.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> I got the back 40 mowed yesterday and moved on to phase 2, the bug killing in the yard. I went to start up the little tractor and … nothing and I mean nothing. Not even a click or a grind, just nothing. I hunted down the fuse box. There are only four fuses and they were all good. I stripped off the all the engine panels to get to the battery and removed it for charging. I don't think it is the battery. It seems to be okay, but you have got to check. After that I don't know. I'll dig in to it further today.


Starter relay.

Same problem with my wife's Brush hog. Beautiful Honda engine. 10 years old,
it starts on the first pull every time. Yet the electric starter was winky twice.
Both times it was the relay.
I told the wife, if it happens again, just pull damn the rope.


----------



## Lenny

I talked with some cops in downtown Council Bluffs, Iowa today.  Told them we are aware that the rioters are coming back this evening and we would be around if they needed us.  I like working as a community.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had to change out the starter on the Jacobsen mower last year. Same thing. Started fine most of the summer. Went out to move it one day and click click. Nothing.

I was busy today getting things ready for 4 days of fishing and camping out in the woods in a pit 3.5 hours away. Normally we go every 3rd weekend in may to the annual fish camp. But with covid, the province had a ban on crown land camping. They just lifted that today. So I'm taking 2 of the boys in the old rotten truck camper and heading off Wednesday morning. Lots of work. The truck camper only gets used once a year but suits the purpose.


----------



## pirate_girl

Walked over to pay my rent.
The office is still closed, but the apartment manager goes there every day to unlock the drop box to collect it.
Got more phone data from Verizon for the month.
Went down to the utilities office to pay the water and electric.
Superman decided to pay a surprise visit because "I'm bored, Mom".
I think he misses his Mama.
Two days in a row he comes to see me.
Unheard of.
The kid is becoming a tank.
But I call him fuzzy bear.
The beard is back.
Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today's task is to finish packing for the fishing trip tomorrow. It's going to be a hot muggy day. It rained yesterday and is supposed to be 30 celcius.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a meeting this morning at work to discuss the new rules next week concerning covid precautions and family visits outside on the patios.
It's about time!
The weather is going to heat up later.
I may go out and buy some pretty potted plants to put out.
I want petunias and impatiens.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thank god for wind today. It reached 30 for the first time in over 2 years here. Almost ready to hit the road tomorrow for 4 days of fishing and fun in the bush. The old truck camper is loaded up. Same as the boat. Just a few things left to do then I'm ready.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's 90F here.
I had to switch the central air back on.


----------



## Galvatron

Got up had coffee took a download in the plop shop.. Queued at the bank for a hour... Sent money to my grown up kids as lock down as taken a big hit on them... Got home walked the pricks (dogs) planted some seedlings... Sent boris my pm a email calling him a prick... Typical day and I'm still smiling


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Having a fire in the back yard swatting mosquitoes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today.
Hopefully it's not a shit show.


----------



## FrancSevin

Tackling my dad's back yard.
He's been gone two years and the house is still tied up in foreclosure. But I try to keep it neat on the outside.
HOA complained about high grass in the backyard.  They are just mad because the dues aren't being paid. Like I should fork over that. KMA over their problems.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> Starter relay.
> 
> Same problem with my wife's Brush hog. Beautiful Honda engine. 10 years old,
> it starts on the first pull every time. Yet the electric starter was winky twice.
> Both times it was the relay.



I pulled the battery, took it up to the shop, charged it and put it on a battery maintainer for a day.  Re-installed it and the little booger fired right up.  I went to town and got a new battery, just in case.  When did little batteries get so friggin' expensive?  

I still don't think that it was the battery.  There are safety cut-offs on the gearbox, PTO and clutch that won't allow you to start the engine unless they are all disengaged or in nuetral.  I checked the clutch one because it was easy to get to but the others are a small nightmare.  Anyhow, when I parked it originally I left it in gear.  When I went to start it I put it in neutral and I think that the button on the cut-off stuck in the off position.  Sometime during night it popped back out and everything went back to normal.  I'll get back to spraying today.  It's a nice day for it.  Those bugs are going to suffer.


----------



## Melensdad

Frank batteries have been expensive for the past decade.  That must be an OLD battery if you can't remember batteries being expensive!!!




Took the tractor down into the valley and did some mowing.  Some areas were 18" tall, others were close to 3'.  We've had some rain.  Lots of it.  Valley area is a flood plane and really hate it when I get a tractor stuck down there.  I'd have left it grow all season but the lovely Mrs_Bob was about to put here size 8 lug sole motorcycle boot up my a$$.  Took a bit of time but it looks much better.  

One of the local grass inspectors was not paying attention and allowed me to get pretty close before stumbling through the creek.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Tackling my dad's back yard.
> He's been gone two years and the house is still tied up in foreclosure. But I try to keep it neat on the outside.
> HOA complained about high grass in the backyard.  They are just mad because the dues aren't being paid. Like I should fork over that. KMA over their problems.


                                  They should take some of the dues money and hire a contractor or do it themselves


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> I pulled the battery, took it up to the shop, charged it and put it on a battery maintainer for a day. Re-installed it and the little booger fired right up. I went to town and got a new battery, just in case. When did little batteries get so friggin' expensive?
> 
> I still don't think that it was the battery. There are safety cut-offs on the gearbox, PTO and clutch that won't allow you to start the engine unless they are all disengaged or in nuetral. I checked the clutch one because it was easy to get to but the others are a small nightmare. Anyhow, when I parked it originally I left it in gear. When I went to start it I put it in neutral and I think that the button on the cut-off stuck in the off position. Sometime during night it popped back out and everything went back to normal. I'll get back to spraying today. It's a nice day for it. Those bugs are going to suffer.



The frustrations we normal people endure now that lawyers design our power equipment.


My 39 Ford coupe would start with the key on in gear with the starter or rolling it down the driveway. I once ran out of gas and drove a1/4 mile up hill on the starter in first gear so I could roll about 6 blocks downhill to my house.

Try that with anything built today.

But then my brother wanted to know what the button on the floor left of the clutch was.  So he stepped on it to see. I was under the car checking the exhaust system at the time.  He damn near killed me.


----------



## FrancSevin

What am I doing????

I am sitting here tonight waiting for a frantic phone call from a business friend or two.  And watching my suburban street for trouble.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> What am I doing????
> 
> I am sitting here tonight waiting for a frantic phone call from a business friend or two.  And watching my suburban street for trouble.



I hope no one needs you and things are calm at your place.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bob, $180 for that little battery hit me where it hurts … in my wallet.

Well now, I never got my bug spraying done today.  I pushed it back until tomorrow.  The yard looked as if it needed water so I turned the sprinklers on this evening and gave it a drink.  Besides, the UPS delivery guy showed up with my new pool cleaning robot and my wife insisted that it be put to work immediately.  I think that the old one lasted about 8 or 10 years before it gave up the ghost.  The new one wasn't quite as expensive as the old one so we'll see how long it lasts.

I took the big tractor out and did some pasture mowing before it started to overheat.  I nursed it back down to the barn and let it cool down.  I need to check the fluid in the radiator and clear off all the screens but that's a job for tomorrow.  

Also tomorrow I have to take the RV in to the dealer and have the slide stops reset.  Right now the living area slides won't go out at all.  I'm getting it done because it needs to be done not because we are going anywhere.  It looks as if it will spending most of this year sitting in the driveway.  2020, the year that never was!


----------



## pirate_girl

pirate_girl said:


> Back to work today.
> Hopefully it's not a shit show.



Well, it wasn't.
It all depends on how I approach things and decide to handle it.
I'm off today.
Was up early.

Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Lenny

Going in for cataract surgery on one eye this morning and the other eye in two weeks.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> Going in for cataract surgery on one eye this morning and the other eye in two weeks.



Had mine done last year  you’ll be amazed at the improvement!


----------



## Lenny

Thanks Jim.  I passed my vision test to get my driver's license last year without glasses but this will make my eyes even better


----------



## Melensdad

USA Fencing announced that I am a Spirit of Sport award winner.  

One of the owners of a fencing club in Chicago nominated me.  Oddly enough, my club relies on other clubs for help.  

I think they found one of the worst pictures of me to use.  Probably on purpose.  

https://www.usafencing.org/news_article/show/1107903



Also got some good news that one of my students (_most of you know her but I won't mention her name now_) made all-academic first team for USA fencing high school students.  But that award won't be announced until later this month.  So its a secret for now.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> USA Fencing announced that I am a Spirit of Sport award winner.
> 
> One of the owners of a fencing club in Chicago nominated me.  Oddly enough, my club relies on other clubs for help.
> 
> I think they found one of the worst pictures of me to use.  Probably on purpose.
> 
> https://www.usafencing.org/news_article/show/1107903
> 
> 
> 
> Also got some good news that one of my students (_most of you know her but I won't mention her name now_) made all-academic first team for USA fencing high school students.  But that award won't be announced until later this month.  So its a secret for now.



 to both of you!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Congratulations Bob.     And to your un-named fencer.  

As for that being your worst picture, I remember the days of the Hawaiian shirts.  Nothing more to say on that subject


----------



## Melensdad

EastTexFrank said:


> Congratulations Bob.     And to your un-named fencer.
> 
> As for that being your worst picture, I remember the days of the Hawaiian shirts.  Nothing more to say on that subject


First, I'm wearing a Hawaiian shirt now.
Second, if I could get the fencing club logo on a Hawaiian shirt I would do so


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Melensdad said:


> the fencing club logo on a Hawaiian shirt


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work for me this weekend.
10a-10p today.
6a-6p tomorrow.
Guess I don't need any sleep tonight, right?
I can never just go straight to bed after work.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Back to work for me this weekend.
> 10a-10p today.
> 6a-6p tomorrow.
> Guess I don't need any sleep tonight, right?
> I can never just go straight to bed after work.



DANG!  About how much sleep will you get?  Are they short-staffed?

Before I retired I was on call 24/7 every third week to fix ATMs and other electronic stuff, so I know long hours can be really exhausting.  I hope you're going to be okay.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> DANG!  About how much sleep will you get?  Are they short-staffed?
> 
> Before I retired I was on call 24/7 every third week to fix ATMs and other electronic stuff, so I know long hours can be really exhausting.  I hope you're going to be okay.



4 hours if I'm lucky.
Takes me 2 hours to get fully awake and through my morning routine.
Then I can zip out.
(Always short staffed, every nursing facility is.
Plus those on vacation, our prns can't come back yet because of covid).
I'm the one filing in the spot a lot of times.
Thankfully, I've cut my time in half being there.
Every Wednesday only now, my weekends, and the occasional pick up when I feel like it.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> DANG! About how much sleep will you get? Are they short-staffed?
> 
> Before I retired I was on call 24/7 every third week to fix ATMs and other electronic stuff, so I know long hours can be really exhausting. I hope you're going to be okay.



She'll be okay Lenny.
Nurses spend most of their day playing cards,,,; Right Lollie???


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Nurses spend most of their day playing cards,,,; Right Lollie???



I don’t think you want to go there!  :th_lmao:


----------



## waybomb

Took the sl for another ride to Indiana today so we could also go to a sit down restaurant.
Beautiful day for a ride in the vert.


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> She'll be okay Lenny.
> Nurses spend most of their day playing cards,,,; Right Lollie???



That will go over like a turd in a punch bowl.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> 4 hours if I'm lucky.
> Takes me 2 hours to get fully awake and through my morning routine.
> Then I can zip out.
> (Always short staffed, every nursing facility is.
> Plus those on vacation, our prns can't come back yet because of covid).
> I'm the one filing in the spot a lot of times.
> Thankfully, I've cut my time in half being there.
> Every Wednesday only now, my weekends, and the occasional pick up when I feel like it.



I'm glad you're okay with it.

A lot of doctors retired early because of Obamacare.  I figure some nurses did to because of all the new regulations.  

A friend of mine told me one of the regulations, among MANY, was that if a doctor tells someone medicare doesn't cover something and the doctor accepts cash, that doctor can be fined something like $10,000 but if the patient goes somewhere else and doesn't tell the doctor that s/he has medicare and pays cash, it's okay....She retired early.  She was an orthopedic surgeon.


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> I don’t think you want to go there! :th_lmao:


 


Lenny said:


> That will go over like a turd in a punch bowl.


I couldn't find the "sarcasm" emote. Lollie knows how I feel about nurses in general and her in particular. Didn't think I needed it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> I couldn't find the "sarcasm" emote. Lollie knows how I feel about nurses in general and her in particular. Didn't think I needed it.



I was


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> I couldn't find the "sarcasm" emote. Lollie knows how I feel about nurses in general and her in particular. Didn't think I needed it.




I know.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I couldn't find the "sarcasm" emote. Lollie knows how I feel about nurses in general and her in particular. Didn't think I needed it.




Well, I'm up and at 'em.
Got adequate sleep.
It's going to be a good day.


----------



## 300 H and H

Up early, could not sleep... 

Making a pan of pecan caramel rolls for the family this morning..

Cut brush and some small tree's yesterday, and I am a little bit sore from all that... More of that later today lol..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## EastTexFrank

I had a guy out yesterday morning to look at my dam.  What started as a seep is now a full fledged flow.  It may be a whole redo job.  Damnation, just when I've got some decent sized fish in there.

I spent the afternoon yesterday mowing the yard.  With the tropical storm coming it's hot and muggy out there but it looks as if it is going to miss us altogether so no or little rain.  

Just like Kirk, I have to get back to my pasture mowing and spraying.  It's nearly all backing up work which is really hard on this old man's back and neck.  I can usually only do a couple of hours at a time before I have to quit.  It's darned hard to get anything done like that.


----------



## m1west

Back from the work cabin, ass dragging in the dirt, repot tomorrow


----------



## EastTexFrank

I spent the  afternoon edging, brushing and blowing the yard.  It looks good.  I hoped to get some string trimming done too but with the heat index sitting right at 100°F I was hot, wet and tired by the time I got it all done.  The string trimming can wait until tomorrow.  The tropical storm brings us a slight chance of rain and thunderstorms tomorrow and Tuesday so I'll get back to spraying on Wednesday when it's supposed to be in the mid to upper 90s and humid as hell.  Well, you've got to work with what you've got.


----------



## pirate_girl

5:20am and all is well.


----------



## Melensdad

Up at 5 with the baby.  I get the morning shift.  Actually Mitty and I get the morning shift as he is an early rising dog.  Walter and Nelson tend to sleep in late.  

Bottle, diaper change, espresso and the WGN9 news.  

Going to be a HOT HUMID day here.  90’s.  The type of day we keep the drapes closed and the AC running.  On the bright side my S-I-L cleaned the pool yesterday!  So maybe do a bit of relaxing in the water?


----------



## Lenny

Up at 0600 hours Military time. 
For civilians, that's 6:00 AM
If you are a liberal, it's when the big hand is on 12 and the little hand is on 6


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> Up at 0600 hours Military time.
> For civilians, that's 6:00 AM
> If you are a liberal, it's when the big hand is on 12 and the little hand is on 6



       :th_lmao:


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up a few times throughout the night. My body is telling me a storm is on the way. Sure enough, when I looked at my weather app, we'll be getting the remnants of a tropical storm tomorrow night and today we'll be getting a band of thunder storms passing through. 

Got the truck camper off the truck yesterday in the rain. Today is unloading it before the rain hits.


----------



## m1west

Headed out to the field for a job walk. Then will have to put some prices together.


----------



## pirate_girl

The plumbing and heating company is here installing a new ac unit.
Geez, nothing was wrong with the other one.
I guess the landlord thinks it's high time they all are replaced?
The York is gone, he's putting in a Payne.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The plumbing and heating company is here installing a new ac unit.
> Geez, nothing was wrong with the other one.
> I guess the landlord thinks it's high time they all are replaced?
> The York is gone, he's putting in a Payne.



Is it payneful you are yorkless?


----------



## FrancSevin

Tearing down two more 8 foot sections of old fencing, destroying all the shrubbery and junk, then and installing two o the new cedar one's.

Cleared the patio of all the materials and will power wash the stone pavers Tuesday.
cleaned Dad's old but never used gas grill. Assembled a wood burning unit and set it up. That and the bistro tables will make a nice BEER GARDEN.

Next project is lay to a drain for the roof gutter off the garage. Then I can put in a new floor to the shed and use it to store the lawn mower, trash can and garden tools. 

35 years ago I added a 6 foot wide X 24 foot long storage shed to the garage. It matches the house as though original build. I will demise off about 9 feet of it for the yard equipment . The front 15 feet will be opened to the main garage as a shop. Finally getting around to using it as intended.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Is it payneful you are yorkless?



I think he's almost finished.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I think he's almost finished.



Great!  It’s getting warm here. Wouldn't want to do without A/C this afternoon. 

Summer is almost here. Starting Thursday a string of 100 plus days


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Emptied the truck camper then crawled up a ladder onto the roof of it to put some seam tape in a couple areas that were leaking during a downpour last week. Then I fired up the Jacobsen tractor and mowed 3/4 of the lawn until I blew a belt. Off to the city to find a new belt. No luck. So I came home and found a dealer for that make of mower deck and ordered two new belts. 

The sun is still shining but there's a tornado warning only a few hours west of here.

The in laws are apparently coming this weekend as he cut the tip off his middle finger with a table saw and needs surgery.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Relocated some fence to make room for another project.
I hate pounding T-posts.

I had a guy scheduled to come dig post holes for the other project.
Supposed to be here at 5:30 am.
No show.

Of course it was someone else's fault.


----------



## pirate_girl

All done!
He had a meter thingy attached to it waiting for it to go down to 300.
He said it's like watching grass grow. Lol
I'm all set.

Now I can finally make supper.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Back from the work cabin, ass dragging in the dirt, repot tomorrow



OK now that I am rested up a little here goes
when we got there on Thursday at about 11 am after unloading and setting up I installed the 10" beam and 4"X4" posts to hold the roof up where I cut the wall out. I am no wood engineer but the 2- 2x4 plus the 10" beam should hold it. When finished the opening will have a 4" arch to the top to add a little style.
Friday I finished deleting the old front door by adding plywood to both sides. Then cut down the old counter with sink and placed it centered in the wall biased to one side so there is still 32" to walk through. Also hooked up the drain with hot and cold water. It is temporary as when the floor and cedar walls are done I plan to make a nice one with Granite counter top, stainless sink and a propane stove top on the inside and seating with bar stools on the outside. Saturday I went back under the cabin and ran all of the electrical from the wall recepticals up through the floor to the new breaker box. I got a couple terminated and will finish on the next trip. 
Also I put the inverter and batteries by the panel to get it out of the main cabin. Where it is now I have
running hot and cold water to the shower and kitchen sink
drains hooked up
a working toilet with septic system
a partial electrical system.
The next move is the solar.
When that is done it will be much more livable. When I go back I am going to buy a king size memory foam bed and a cheap rug to put it on for now, I am done with using an air mattress.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> OK now that I am rested up a little here goes
> when we got there on Thursday at about 11 am after unloading and setting up I installed the 10" beam and 4"X4" posts to hold the roof up where I cut the wall out. I am no wood engineer but the 2- 2x4 plus the 10" beam should hold it. When finished the opening will have a 4" arch to the top to add a little style.
> Friday I finished deleting the old front door by adding plywood to both sides. Then cut down the old counter with sink and placed it centered in the wall biased to one side so there is still 32" to walk through. Also hooked up the drain with hot and cold water. It is temporary as when the floor and cedar walls are done I plan to make a nice one with Granite counter top, stainless sink and a propane stove top on the inside and seating with bar stools on the outside. Saturday I went back under the cabin and ran all of the electrical from the wall recepticals up through the floor to the new breaker box. I got a couple terminated and will finish on the next trip.
> Also I put the inverter and batteries by the panel to get it out of the main cabin. Where it is now I have
> running hot and cold water to the shower and kitchen sink
> drains hooked up
> a working toilet with septic system
> a partial electrical system.
> The next move is the solar.
> When that is done it will be much more livable. When I go back I am going to buy a king size memory foam bed and a cheap rug to put it on for now, I am done with using an air mattress.



There's nothing like the satisfaction involved in a project like this.
Carry on!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Is it payneful you are yorkless?



The old one looked like this.
I mean exactly like this.
The guy who installed the new one said it was approximately 30 years old.
It worked ok.
That's one thing I love about living in this apartment.
They take care of things before problems arise, and it's very much appreciated.


----------



## FrancSevin

Assuming you have 4" of bearing surface on the end posts,,,; 

The 2X4's on top add some strength if nailed every 16" Other wise they are actually more load. The two sandwiched 2X10's at 12 feet will support 1,200 lbs at center, if they have 1/2"of plywood attached or sandwiched between them.

A 1/2"five ply CDX  @ 10", on its edge, can hold more weight than a 2X10. It also adds the missing 1/@ of thickness to match up with the 3 1/2 2 X10. KI always sandwich a piece in my headers and screw the unit together on 16" centers. One row on the top and one on the bottom.

From what I see in the photos, you are in good shape


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The old one looked like this.
> I mean exactly like this.
> The guy who installed the new one said it was approximately 30 years old.
> It worked ok.
> That's one thing I love about living in this apartment.
> They take care of things before problems arise, and it's very much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 127394



You should save a little on the electric!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> You should save a little on the electric!



My electric and water bill is only like around $240 a month.
It's combined for the city of Napoleon.

That's been the average since last August when I moved in.
Tiny place, but I'll let you know next month when the next electric bill comes due.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Relaxing by the fire in the back yard.


----------



## pirate_girl

I need to get my butt in bed!
Naps, Facebook, activity around the apartment plus a whole slew of other stuff has me groggy yet not tired.
How can I not be tired?

This calls for asmr readings or classical music.
I don't do drugs.. I just give them.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> I don't do drugs.. I just give them.


I'd be stealing them left and right.

Especially if I had your job.

Kudos.


----------



## Lenny

Bannedjoe said:


> I'd be stealing them left and right.
> 
> Especially if I had your job.
> 
> Kudos.



You're not serious, are you?


----------



## Bannedjoe

Lenny said:


> You're not serious, are you?


Kudos to the nurse, yes.

Stealing, no.


----------



## Lenny

Bannedjoe said:


> Kudos to the nurse, yes.
> 
> Stealing, no.



Just wondering because we know that's a serious issue. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## pirate_girl

I knew he was joking, Lenny.


Welp! It's going to be a scorcher today.
High of 95.
I'll take the walk before too long.
Can't decide if I want to do the path or the park.
There are always Canadian geese in the park with their young ones.
They don't like us humans being around.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's supposed to be 99°F here today and with the tropical storm, it's as humid as hell.

We had a pretty heavy shower about 8 o'clock this morning so that canceled anything outside for a while.  Besides the sprinklers are still running and will be until around 10 o'clock.  I have some running around in town to do this morning so I won't get around to working outside until after lunch, when it starts to really heat up.  I'm severely tempted to take today off but I have a water hose project that I started yesterday to get finished.  Ah well, I suppose I'm going to hot and sweaty wet again today.


----------



## m1west

more rocks coming out for cleaning and new plastic, its getting hotter earlier now so I have been getting out there a little earlier but not early enough. its 9am and already to hot.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

EastTexFrank said:


> It's supposed to be 99°F here today and with the tropical storm, it's as humid as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a pretty heavy shower about 8 o'clock this morning so that canceled anything outside for a while.  Besides the sprinklers are still running and will be until around 10 o'clock.  I have some running around in town to do this morning so I won't get around to working outside until after lunch, when it starts to really heat up.  I'm severely tempted to take today off but I have a water hose project that I started yesterday to get finished.  Ah well, I suppose I'm going to hot and sweaty wet again today.


That storm is tracking north and is forecast to hit us about 4am all through tomorrow. We shall see. We're also in a heat advisory but we were yesterday too and it barely got over 20 celcius. 

Lazy day so far. Blue skies with a nice breeze. Fighting with the girls on homeschooling this afternoon. I never wanted to be a f%*%*^g teacher. Lmao. But here we are. Both my wife and I staying home and teaching the kids meanwhile sending our 16 year old out to work.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yes, we're supposed to get storms between 5 and 6pm.
Tomorrow they're forecasting severe with rotation.
They don't really bother me like they used to.

The walk was pleasant, except for the cottonwood tree fluff making my face itch.


----------



## pirate_girl

These storms are appearing to be of the hit or miss variety.
Right now it looks like they are tracking up toward South Bend, Sturgis and Coldwater.

Tomorrow afternoon after 2pm tho.. look out.


----------



## EastTexFrank

The tropical depression didn't do much for us at all.  It tracked well to the east.  We got a 15 minute heavy shower on Monday and another this morning non of which is helping the humidity much.  It's just plain old nasty out there.  Got my running around done in town.  I came home and thought that I'd get a quick nap because the chigger bites are making it almost impossible to sleep at night.  I woke up 3-1/2 hours later so that pretty much took care of today. 

My wife and I have dental appointments tomorrow morning in Longview so that'll kill all of the morning.  I'll get back to my hose project in the afternoon.  It's supposed to be back down in the 80s.  That'll be a pleasant change.


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today.
Severe storms too all afternoon.
I'm not liking the forecast AT ALL.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're getting the rain but not much for wind. Looks like today is going to be an inside day.


----------



## Lenny

An inch or two of rain last night.  

I was hoping there would be a Southwest Iowa Coalition on Human Trafficking meeting today but the meetings are still being canceled because of the Corona bologna.  I don't blame them because the meetings are put on by the two hospitals in Council Bluffs.  Several nurses and other staff members attend.   They talked about starting a political steering committee and y'all know that is something I want to be part of, if not the leader.  

I'll probably just take a country drive today.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Still raining. I made the 20 step trek to the kitchen earlier. Oh, I did get something accomplished. Lol. The Jacobsen tractor blew a belt for the center blade on the deck. I  ordered 2 new ones.


----------



## m1west

When I went to the work cabin last week on the return trip I brought the hauler home with the Tucker snow cat. When I started it at the storage it turned over  slow but started. We stopped for gas a couple times where it restarted but slow. On the last stop it would not start and we had to jump it. When I got home it just clicked. I put the charger on it and charged it up fully. Started it up to check the alternator and it is putting out 15 volts?? Did some research and found that if an AGM battery is to low that a one wire alternator will not excite to charge. I have both of those. It sat about 6 months in the cold, I guess that what did it because the Tucker battery was low also. Seems to be fine now. Then I washed more rocks, now I am headed into the city to pick up welding supplies.


----------



## pirate_girl

Home and dry!
No severe weather here, but many surrounding counties sure got hit with damage.
I had a perfect day.
The type of day that nurses pray for.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I got tagged about 6 times last night by a Hualapai tiger.

Four or five times on one arm, and another smack dab on the forehead.

If you don't know, sometime I'll tell you about the most vile, dastardly, vicious, creepy fucking insect to crawl or fly the face of the earth.

I done be a bit pissy and itchy today.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> I got tagged about 6 times last night by a Hualapai tiger.
> 
> Four or five times on one arm, and another smack dab on the forehead.
> 
> If you don't know, sometime I'll tell you about the most vile, dastardly, vicious, creepy fucking insect to crawl or fly the face of the earth.
> 
> I done be a bit pissy and itchy today.



I hate those bugs!
Them and stink bugs. 

Today is cool and breezy.
I've got a meeting this afternoon, then after that who knows?
I don't work again until Saturday, that's a pick up.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> I hate those bugs!



The thing about Hualapai's is they carry a nasty bacteria that they excrete while they are sucking your blood up through a proboscis that you can't even feel.

Their sting itches worse than a mosquito.
The problem is your natural reaction is to start scratching, wherein you scratch the surrounding invisible excrement into the bite.

This then produces a welt that can be half the size of a golf ball, and lasts for days or sometimes weeks, and never stops itching.

I keep the perimeter of the house as well as all windows and doorways treated with Bifen, and I usually find these guys belly up within a foot or so of my doors.

How this bastard made it into the bed, I don't know.
He most likely flew rather than crawled.

They are also known for spreading Chagas.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We were getting low on firewood at home so I bundled up the boys and headed to the woods to cut more. I ran into a rock with the husky chainsaw on the first cut and totally fd the chain. So I hauled out the smaller poulan chainsaw and cut enough to keep us going for a bit. The boys carried and piled the wood in the trailer. It's very windy and misting.


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> I ran into a rock with the husky chainsaw on the first cut and totally fd the chain.



Rocks is bad.
Bullets almost equally so.


----------



## m1west

digging out rocks and washing them what else.


----------



## pirate_girl

Meeting over.
Been talking to sonny boy numero uno about his new job prospect in Perrysburg.
Waiting for a friend to get off work so we can go grab some thai food, then I don't know...
I'll probably have a few beers tonight.


----------



## FrancSevin

I took today to clean out the 6' X 24"storage/potting shed on the side of the garage. It has stored lumber, shingles, garden supplies,  PVC pipe and all kinds of wood trim pieces. Old fishing gear, golf clubs,  3 Toro grass trimmers.  Stacks of plastic bedding pots and clay pots and urns.  All full of dust, critters, crud and debris. I filled the 8 foot Truck bed with crap and old stuff I bought over the years and will never use. 

Weather was cool but everything was so moldy and musky, I had a 5' fan blowing in fresh air. Still, ;; My allergies exploded by about 4:00 PM as I was almost done.  Benadryl and a long shower, then bed for me tonight.

But, the damn thing is gutted and ready for re-hab.


----------



## Lenny

I'm on a treadmill now trying to type while walking 3.5 mph.  My air-conditioner went out so I'll go home and wait for the repair man to show up.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I'm on a treadmill now trying to type while walking 3.5 mph.  My air-conditioner went out so I'll go home and wait for the repair man to show up.



Hopefully it's cooler weather there!
Sure is here.
By the way, you're ripping it up on Farcebook again.
Better watch out!
I got 3 posts removed last night.
Not locked or blocked.
Totally gone.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Hopefully it's cooler weather there!
> Sure is here.
> By the way, you're ripping it up on Farcebook again.
> Better watch out!
> I got 3 posts removed last night.
> Not locked or blocked.
> Totally gone.



The air-conditioning technicians are here now.  Thank God it was a broken wire.....probably a squirrel chewed it up.

I like Fakebook but I'm getting pissed off at their discrimination.  

What kind of posts?


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I like Fakebook but I'm getting pissed off at their discrimination.
> 
> What kind of posts?


One that was shared about BLM.
One about Biden saying the recent events are worse than when MLK was assassinated.
The other one was simply a military badge that said Whisky Tango Foxtrot.

Normally I get replies to posts or if I've got messages through the email service.
I did for every single post I made last night except those 3 things..
And they aren't there.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> One that was shared about BLM.
> One about Biden saying the recent events are worse than when MLK was assassinated.
> The other one was simply a military badge that said Whisky Tango Foxtrot.
> 
> Normally I get replies to posts or if I've got messages through the email service.
> I did for every single post I made last night except those 3 things..
> And they aren't there.




I asked to see if I could find them but they are gone.


----------



## Lenny

I ended up going to Botna Bend Park in Hancock, Iowa for a couple of hours where they have Bison & Elk.  It was enjoyable and for a few hours I forgot that life sucks.  LOL

Here is a link to their web page:  
https://www.pottcoconservation.com/parks-and-habitat-areas/botna-bend-park/


----------



## pirate_girl

12s all around today.
12 hours on, noon to midnight.
Admissions new are there.
Isolation automatically since they've come directly from the area hospitals.
I'm going to have a lot of loose ends waiting.
That's a given.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Digging holes, mixing cement, and setting posts for the porch roof.
Man, An iphone sure can screw up angles.
I 100% guarantee these posts are perfectly aligned and straight up and down.

I'm still a little pissed at the wife for not reading the labels on the caulk, and using the white instead of the clear.
I also have brown. (la la la la la...saw a squirrel...)
I'm going to have to fix a few things.
Somedays man, one step forward and three back.

Also, this poisoned little bastard came stumbling across my desk last night doing the dance of death.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> 12s all around today.
> 12 hours on, noon to midnight.
> Admissions new are there.
> Isolation automatically since they've come directly from the area hospitals.
> I'm going to have a lot of loose ends waiting.
> That's a given.




Wow.  That's gotta be exhausting.   How many hours a week is typical for you?


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Wow.  That's gotta be exhausting.   How many hours a week is typical for you?



Right now, 36.
I'll be fine.
I'm buzzing on iced coffeeeeeee.
Stok, extra bold.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Right now, 36.
> I'll be fine.
> I'm buzzing on iced coffeeeeeee.
> Stok, extra bold.




Uh oh.  Don't mess with PG today because she's probably not rated PG with all the  caffeine.   LOL


----------



## Lenny

Went to the gym this morning and going to a Celebration of Life this evening in Council Bluffs for a late friend of mine.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Uh oh.  Don't mess with PG today because she's probably not rated PG with all the  caffeine.   LOL



I wasn't too happy because one of my nurse aides decided she was "sick" suddenly.
She wasn't as far as I could tell.

No temp, prior to that she was goofing off and kept getting on her phone texting someone.
Some of those young girls think I'm not paying attention to their shenanigans.
I had no choice but to let her go home.
I mean, I cannot force someone to stay if they claim to not be feeling well.
Turns out I could not get anyone to come in to replace her on a Saturday night.
So the others struggled to get things done before their shift was over.
I helped!
I passed fresh ice water for them, and answered some call lights.

I've got the next 3 days off.
It's going to be another cool and beautiful day.


----------



## Lenny

Pirate Girl, she was texting?  One of her friends probably told her about a party going on, so she used 'being sick' as an excuse to put that above her job.

No ethics or concern about her responsibilities at work.  I wonder how SHE will feel when SHE is in a nursing home 50 years from now and HER nurse aide does the same thing to HER!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading home from camp. The in laws are coming for the night. He has day surgery in the morning to do plastic surgery in his middle finger after cutting the tip off with a table saw. Ouch.


----------



## m1west

Yesterday took the 5 ton and went to the port of Oakland Ca. to pick up a $20' container. ( no protests and didn't even have to shoot my way out ) Next I will mount my solar panels on top then set the inside up for battery and inverter storage. When it goes to the mountain I plan to leave it at a 48" elevation off the ground on steel poles for easy access in the winter. I will build a ramp so I can put the Suzuki inside also. I hope to get it there and set up before the snow flies. This is the last component to making it livable there. ( no more battery charging with the generator )


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> Yesterday took the 5 ton and went to the port of Oakland Ca. to pick up a $20' container. ( no protests and didn't even have to shoot my way out ) Next I will mount my solar panels on top then set the inside up for battery and inverter storage. When it goes to the mountain I plan to leave it at a 48" elevation off the ground on steel poles for easy access in the winter. I will build a ramp so I can put the Suzuki inside also. I hope to get it there and set up before the snow flies. This is the last component to making it livable there. ( no more battery charging with the generator )



Great project.  Please keep us informed as it progresses as the subject still interests me.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Pirate Girl, she was texting?  One of her friends probably told her about a party going on, so she used 'being sick' as an excuse to put that above her job.
> 
> No ethics or concern about her responsibilities at work.  I wonder how SHE will feel when SHE is in a nursing home 50 years from now and HER nurse aide does the same thing to HER!!!



Bingo!


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today its a little cooler and I got about 5 hours in on the flower beds. Today I was able to get plastic in and the new plants planted, I threw a few rocks in to hold the plastic down. I should be able to finish it tomorrow. One more after this one, then a couple that are not as bad next year. Its almost time for a good trim and clean up. Then move on to the next crisis.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Yesterday took the 5 ton and went to the port of Oakland Ca. to pick up a $20' container. ( no protests and didn't even have to shoot my way out ) Next I will mount my solar panels on top then set the inside up for battery and inverter storage. When it goes to the mountain I plan to leave it at a 48" elevation off the ground on steel poles for easy access in the winter. I will build a ramp so I can put the Suzuki inside also. I hope to get it there and set up before the snow flies. This is the last component to making it livable there. ( no more battery charging with the generator )



Ya gotta love the hell out of containers!
So was it a $20 dollar container, a 20 foot container, or a $20 per foot container.
All might apply.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Ya gotta love the hell out of containers!
> So was it a $20 dollar container, a 20 foot container, or a $20 per foot container.
> All might apply.



typo probably the spell correct - 20' container


----------



## EastTexFrank

I almost took today off after all, it's Sunday.

I piddled around out in the shop and found something that I don't want to talk about because it will show me up for the idiot that I am.  I'm a dumbass.  I'm going to take this one to my grave with me.  Don't ask.  

After watering my potatoes I attacked the Johnson grass out in the pasture.  I got pretty much everything on the house side of the lake done which only leaves another three sides to go.  I may have to take a break from killing Johnson grass and attack some of the other weeds.  It's only 2 weeks since I mowed the house side of the pasture and there is Carolina nettle everywhere.  It could be a Grazon day followed by more Johnson grass extermination.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> typo probably the spell correct - 20' container



Dammit.
I was hoping containers had suddenly come down to $20.


----------



## Melensdad

NO CLUE what I'm going to actually get done today.

Baby in the house has the schedules turned inside out and upside down.  Probably would be able to get more stuff done if he wasn't so much fun to play with.  

I should go out to the bank drive-thru and make a couple deposits.  At some point I need to hit the UPS store to drop off a couple Amazon returns.  

Sometime I need to write up a material list and order some cedar boards and posts.  I have a generator screen plan that the lovely Mrs_Bob has asked me to build.  Its just a matter of getting the materials one of these days.  

3 of my students have been building websites of their fencing accomplishments to send out with letters to coaches.  So I've been doing a lot of letter and website editing with them, offering suggestions, working to the get the photos right, etc.  Normally college coaches would be watching these kids, and talking with them, at the national events around the country.  All the events are cancelled.  So this is going to be a very unusual year for recruiting.  The kids have to get their films and faces in front of the coaches so we are having them build up some simple websites (_WIX offers free personal websites_).  When the kid sends a letter to a college coach he/she also includes a link to the website that has photos and films.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lots of stuff, inside and outside.
Then an evening meal out for Mexican with a good friend.


Sheesh, I beat y'all at trivia scoring today.
3rd place. I'm always in 3rd place.
Lol


----------



## Lenny

Not much today.  Going to the gym and then I'll think of something.

Tomorrow I have cataract surgery on my second eye.  The first one went well and healing good.  I passed my driving test last year without glasses but this will improve my eyes, so it's all good.  

Do y'all know that 10% of Asians have cataracts? 
The rest have Nissans and Toyotas.  LOL


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much. The in laws were here last night and left around 8am to head for the hospital. 

The kids are working on school work. I went out and fired up the tractor to do a bit of mowing.  I also filled the tires in the golf cart. This afternoon I may or may not head down to the garage to install a canoe/kayak rack on the f150.

It's a gorgeous day. 20 celcius with a light breeze. The sun is shining. Good day for outside work.


----------



## FrancSevin

Having one of the worst MONDAY's ever!

A few weeks ago the crew damaged the top half of the sealing dies on our prime machine. We sent it off for repair and installed the spare set. Never aligned them or tuned them in for two weeks.  Today I went to do that and found to my dismay, they have fouled them as well.  But the newly repaired dies were en-route via UPS. So I took them  off in preparation.

Only no one could find the matching lower dies.

Meanwhile, the truck arrived with product to run.  Order is hot.

My son, who should have had this done two weeks ago, is again in Connecticut. 

POP is Pissed!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny you crack me up!


Got the apartment clean, couldn't find any potted plants in town to suit me.
I'll look out of town tomorrow.
After dinner I'm going to kick back tonight with some Yuengling.
I'm entitled.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Having one of the worst MONDAY's ever!
> 
> A few weeks ago the crew damaged the top half of the sealing dies on our prime machine. We sent it off for repair and installed the spare set. Never aligned them or tuned them in for two weeks.  Today I went to do that and found to my dismay, they have fouled them as well.  But the newly repaired dies were en-route via UPS. So I took them  off in preparation.
> 
> Only no one could find the matching lower dies.
> 
> Meanwhile, the truck arrived with product to run.  Order is hot.
> 
> My son, who should have had this done two weeks ago, is again in Connecticut.
> 
> POP is Pissed!!!



I plan for my son to take over the business in a few years also. Sometimes its a real challenge.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, finished the 2 I was was working on, one is about 50' long and 3'-5' wide in spots. It was the hardest one because 1- its big and 2- the retaining wall leaches dirt when it rains and over the coarse of 8-10 years it fills the rocks up with dirt then turns into a weed factory every time it rains. Im 62 now so I will get to do it again when im 70  got a couple to go.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks great


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Hi all, finished the 2 I was was working on, one is about 50' long and 3'-5' wide in spots. It was the hardest one because 1- its big and 2- the retaining wall leaches dirt when it rains and over the coarse of 8-10 years it fills the rocks up with dirt then turns into a weed factory every time it rains. Im 62 now so I will get to do it again when im 70  got a couple to go.



It looks like a lot of work.
You're going to trim the plastic, right?

I have a similar job to do.
I did the same sort of detail around the house as a french drain.
It still works, but has collected dirt over the years.

Part of the new addition will need to use it, so it's time for a redo.
I need me a hard working homeless person for a year or two.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went for dinner at Azul Tequila.
Superman came up to join us.
Great food, dined outside.
Check out Jose' the donkey. Lol


----------



## Lenny

I went to one of the two bars here in town because I was bored.  A local comes in and says to the bartender, "I'd like a whiskey and Seven Up to go."  She makes it for him, he pays for it, walks out, gets into his pickup and away he went.  Welcome to Avoca.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> I plan for my son to take over the business in a few years also. Sometimes its a real challenge.



I found the missing die about 3:00 PM. My son had put it in the security?
electronic monitoring room. Don't ask how I figured it to be there.

When the crew damaged the sealing die they managed to knock the shafts out o phase with each other. Barely noticeable to the untrained eye. But 20 years of field servicing of Doboy Overwrapping lines, I knew how to tell. Experience is a great teacher. But she gives you the test before teaching you the lesson.

It explains why my son and his motley crew of mechanics couldn't get the spare dies to work.

By 5:00 PM I had the machine up, sealing and cutting. 7:00 AM tomorrow, we will hopefully be running. This order is from our main customer and it is hot!

This was the worst Monday I have experienced in a very long time.  I'll have a celebratory drink if Tuesday works out well.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Hi all, finished the 2 I was was working on, one is about 50' long and 3'-5' wide in spots. It was the hardest one because 1- its big and 2- the retaining wall leaches dirt when it rains and over the coarse of 8-10 years it fills the rocks up with dirt then turns into a weed factory every time it rains. Im 62 now so I will get to do it again when im 70  got a couple to go.


 
Awesome work my friend.  Very well done


----------



## pirate_girl

Today?
As little as possible.
That son o' mine can talk for hours.
Wonder who he gets that from?
He's been having a lot of emotional issues, health issues, relationship issues.
He told me before he left last night that I am probably the best Mother in the world.
I've always tried to live up to that.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Today?
> As little as possible.
> That son o' mine can talk for hours.
> Wonder who he gets that from?
> He's been having a lot of emotional issues, health issues, relationship issues.
> He told me before he left last night that I am probably the best Mother in the world.
> I've always tried to live up to that.



That's great!  It's wonderful that you are always there for him.

It reminds me of my Mother.  She taught us loyalty and to this day, my two brothers, two sisters and I are still very close.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> It looks like a lot of work.
> You're going to trim the plastic, right?
> 
> I have a similar job to do.
> I did the same sort of detail around the house as a french drain.
> It still works, but has collected dirt over the years.
> 
> Part of the new addition will need to use it, so it's time for a redo.
> I need me a hard working homeless person for a year or two.




I plan to add more rocks later, the plastic is just covered with the rocks I was able to re use, the plan is the upper area behind the retaining wall and water fall will be extended back  another 20' feet or so with plastic and rocks. When I do that I will have to buy more rocks. Then I can add some more to the beds that are lite, then trim the plastic again and border with bigger rocks. And yes its a lot of work.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So far I've split a trailer load of wood, cleaned up around the garage, hauled some brush to the back of the property, and did a dump run. 

It's heating up outside so the plan for the afternoon is to work on the butt grove in my chair in the living room. We may do a fire outside this evening.


----------



## FrancSevin

I finally got the Doboy to run smooth and make packages about 11:00 this morning. So far today, so good. Tonite, I celebrate with a Maclellan' 12 year old single malt.

I got to drive the Crossfire today. First time this year. On the way home tonite, the top goes down


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> On the way home tonite, the top goes down



Don’t do that. You’ll make it rain


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> Don’t do that. You’ll make it rain



He did.  

After my run around with Tractor Supply today, as I was driving home I got rained on out of a clear blue sky.  I got home just in time to hear the thunder drums start.  It's totally clouded over now but so far we've only had a 2 minute sprinkle.  It sounds as if there is more to come though.


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> He did.
> 
> After my run around with Tractor Supply today, as I was driving home I got rained on out of a clear blue sky.  I got home just in time to hear the thunder drums start.  It's totally clouded over now but so far we've only had a 2 minute sprinkle.  It sounds as if there is more to come though.



When I was in NE Texas in the 80's we had the most violent thunder storms with the ugliest sky I have ever seen, and the roads after a rain the slickest I've driven on too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's sofa king hot outside that I attempted to bbq burgers and steaks for supper. The bbq was on low and everything started burning in 2 minutes over the flames. I had to shut it off.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> I found the missing die about 3:00 PM. My son had put it in the security?
> electronic monitoring room. Don't ask how I figured it to be there.
> 
> When the crew damaged the sealing die they managed to knock the shafts out o phase with each other. Barely noticeable to the untrained eye. But 20 years of field servicing of Doboy Overwrapping lines, I knew how to tell. Experience is a great teacher. But she gives you the test before teaching you the lesson.
> 
> It explains why my son and his motley crew of mechanics couldn't get the spare dies to work.
> 
> By 5:00 PM I had the machine up, sealing and cutting. 7:00 AM tomorrow, we will hopefully be running. This order is from our main customer and it is hot!
> 
> This was the worst Monday I have experienced in a very long time.  I'll have a celebratory drink if Tuesday works out well.



When the shit hits the fan the kid is MIA, then the old man has to make it happen. I think its a generational thing. I have some examples of my own Mine sometimes acts like an employee rather than the future business owner. I am quitting in 4 years and he knows nothing about running the business and doesn't seem interested in learning on his own. He can do any of the work that we do but thats just part of it. I think he waiting for me to pay him to learn it. I will be gone and he will still be waiting.


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> It's sofa king hot outside that I attempted to bbq burgers and steaks for supper. The bbq was on low and everything started burning in 2 minutes over the flames. I had to shut it off.



That ain't nuthin'. 

When it gets hot here, I just place the steaks on plates, put them on the table under the pergola, make a salad, a bada-bing it's dinner time! 

If we don't want to eat outside, I just open the door and wave the steaks around on the other side for a minute, two for medium, 3 for well done.
4, and I throw them to the dogs.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's Wednesday.
Back to work day!


----------



## Lenny

Cataract surgery on my second eye went well yesterday.  A follow-up visit  today.  

I'll see if some friends want to have lunch while I'm in the city.  Then back home.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> Cataract surgery on my second eye went well yesterday. A follow-up visit today.
> 
> I'll see if some friends want to have lunch while I'm in the city. Then back home.



I had both eyes done about three years ago. They replaced the cornea lenses and now I no longer need glasses to drive. However, I do need them to read.
I was nearsighted most of my life but now I am far sighted. I prefer it.

The operation was phenomenal. You are awake the entire process. The results are amazing.

Good luck with yours Lenny!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Any plans to do anything outside today are blown. It's just too hot and humid. 

After a morning shower I headed to the garage to cut a piece of deck board to replace one. After installing it, I went up the ladder onto the roof to reinstall a piece of metal flashing that came down in a wind storm a couple months ago. Turns out it's going to be a 2 person job so I'm back inside in the ac. Just a half hour outside and I was drenched in sweat. I may go to the city later to pick up some outdoor lighting for at home and at camp.


----------



## Lenny

Thanks Frank.  I'm glad yours went well too.  I'm glad I chose to have it done.  I didn't need glasses to drive before and now my sight is even better.   Another good thing is that I'm going to need weaker reading glasses.  I was at a diopter of 3.0 and I will probably go down to a 2.5


----------



## m1west

on the last flower bed I'm doing until fall


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy Lenny and Frank,
I had both of mine done about 3 years ago and it was the easiest surgery ever.  I formed scar tissue on one lens and had laser treatment.  That was even easier!! Just put your chin in a Vblock and hear about 5 clicks and it is done.  I can now read a newspaper with no glasses.  I started wearing glasses back in 1981.  I am 80 so I dont think age has anything to do with the results.  Glad it went good for you guys!!  Have a goodun!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

m1west said:


> on the last flower bed I'm doing until fall


I pulled a few weeds yesterday if that counts. Lol. Both my wife and I are not gardeners. The pathway to the house from the driveway was already lined with a nice assortment of perennials. There's more at the base of one of the apple trees. Good enough for me. I do enjoy the fresh chives that grow along the path. We just walk out and grab a handful when we want some.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> I pulled a few weeds yesterday if that counts. Lol. Both my wife and I are not gardeners. The pathway to the house from the driveway was already lined with a nice assortment of perennials. There's more at the base of one of the apple trees. Good enough for me. I do enjoy the fresh chives that grow along the path. We just walk out and grab a handful when we want some.



Im no gardener either. I procrastinated until I had to do it.( the last couple years I have been pulling a lot of weeds after every rain they get 3 feet high ) The landscaping was here when I bought the house 13 years ago, I freshened it up 10 years ago. This time around I am trying to set it up for easier maintenance with low water usage plants. Last year I did not water anything in the back yard. What survived stays what didn't got replaced with low water use plants. Next year should be easier.


----------



## Lenny

Ross 650 said:


> Howdy Lenny and Frank,
> I had both of mine done about 3 years ago and it was the easiest surgery ever.  I formed scar tissue on one lens and had laser treatment.  That was even easier!! Just put your chin in a Vblock and hear about 5 clicks and it is done.  I can now read a newspaper with no glasses.  I started wearing glasses back in 1981.  I am 80 so I dont think age has anything to do with the results.  Glad it went good for you guys!!  Have a goodun!!!!!!



Thanks Ross.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I now dub thee, Hope depot.

I hope they have what I want when I get there.
I hope they have the right size.
I hope I can find an employee if I need help.
I hope they have more than one register open.
I hope I can find a lumber cart without having to scour the parking lot myself.
I hope all the boards aren't twisted and warped.
I hope I don't have to go from one end of the store to the other more than twice.

Today's hot ticket item: Pressure treated 2x6x10.
Not a single one to be found, the entire three levels of bunks, empty.

I ended up having to buy two 12's.

What's a guy gonna do with a couple 2 foot sections of 2x6?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> What's a guy gonna do with a couple 2 foot sections of 2x6?



You got a sander and some 40 grit belts?

You could make sawdust!


----------



## Melensdad

played with a baby

fixed a couple leaky downspouts

played with a baby

installed a duct booster fan in the attic

played with a baby

rode the motorcycle to CVS to get some medications

played with a baby

water the flowers in the pots around the pool and patio

played with a baby

rode the motorcycle to CVS to buy an infant thermometer, none were in stock, rode to Walgreens and they had several

played with a baby


----------



## FrancSevin

Got a call from the son in Connecticut that his girlfriend had found a "curio" cabinet at a storage place for sale. 20 Miles away and I needed to go pick it up. Had to drive the Crossfire home to get the truck ( opposite direction) and then go get it with her.

I followed her 20 miles in her BMW 650 convertible that I had bought. Me in my 25 year old pickup. When we got there she didn't have the cash so my wife paid for the "curio" cabinet that was actually a full blown china cabinet at about 300 lbs. Afterabout30 minutes in the heat, I had the damn thing secure in the truck bed and we drove back to the company to unload it. No way I'm lugging it up the steps to her apartment.

I got home late but still had time to cable the big spreading YEW bush over my backyard pond. I used five braided wire cables, with big turnbuckles, to lift branches off the water whilst at the same time pulling one big trunk, on the opposite side, off the new fence.

The one bush is over 40 years old. I have transplanted it twice when it was a little ornamental thing. Now 30 feet wide X 15 deep and 10 feet high, it looms over the entire water feature. 

Lots of work but it turned out great.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm slightly whooped this morning, but nothing an afternoon nap won't fix.

I was delighted when I walked into work yesterday to find a long lost co-worker had finally returned since the covid crap began.
She was not permitted to work with us for weeks because she also does prn in another facility.
Love this lady.
She's fast, efficient and funny.
Like me.


----------



## Lenny

I called my doctor and asked how long before I could walk on the treadmill since I had my cataract surgery two days ago.  The assistant said ONE WEEK!  That's a bummer because the other eye they said a few days.  He should have consulted a doctor.  I'll wait maybe a day or two before I go to the gym.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Our gyms are still closed due to covid. I generally don't work out in the summer though as I'm on the go more often.


----------



## pirate_girl

My biggest accomplishments today were-
A. Making myself a fabulous dinner.
B. Forcing my son Jeff to let me buy him a new car.
Yup, I did that.
Not brand new, but newer and nicer than what he had.
We bought it privately from the mayor of Payne, Ohio.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oops forgot the pictures.
The car.
VW Passat.
Low miles, great car.

The steak, grainy mustard sauce.
Martha Stewart's potato cake.
Steamed green beans lol


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> That's great!  It's wonderful that you are always there for him.


I sure was today Lenny.
The car he had before was a piece of crap car his Father sold to him 4 years ago when he and his ex went through their divorce.
One minute he's driving a new Dodge Charger, the next a rusted out Chevy Impala.
He can't get to his new job in a car that's unreliable, so I've been hounding him lately to just let me buy you a damn car.
He agreed, finally.
That's what Mothers do.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Time to start blocking, and slapping up tin.

Just for the record. There's well over half a pallet of cement in those holes.


----------



## Lenny

It's a nice looking car and he has a new job!  I'm sure Jeff is happy and appreciative.  I hope he does well.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> It's a nice looking car and he has a new job!  I'm sure Jeff is happy and appreciative.  I hope he does well.



Thanks Lenny.
He will.
I know you're on Facebook with the others.
Bewitcha in a minnit.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Oops forgot the pictures.
> The car.
> VW Passat.
> Low miles, great car.
> 
> The steak, grainy mustard sauce.
> Martha Stewart's potato cake.
> Steamed green beans lol
> 
> View attachment 127645
> 
> View attachment 127646
> 
> View attachment 127647


 
VW Passat. If I was in the market for a sedan, that would be the one. I vote it most likely the best German car for the money hands down. Great color on that good looker.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I spent the afternoon mowing the yard and back 40.

Had our a/c guy come out to check out one of our units that quit working.  It was running really noisy on Sunday and I should have shut it down but I didn't.  The result was that it tore itself apart throwing metal everywhere.  I am such a dumb shit at times.  The end result was that we will be installing a whole new unit.  Hopefully it will be up and running tomorrow.  There went my back-up generator for another year.  Jeez, getting this back-up generator is one of those arm length projects that never seems to come to fruition.  

Add that to the fact that the dam on my little lake is leaking like a sieve and will likely need to be torn apart and rebuilt, this year of staying home and not spending money is turning out to be pretty expensive.  I'm thinking of starting a GO-FUND-ME page.  Anyone want to contribute? … I didn't think so.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sitting on the deck drinking a morning coffee listening to the birds chirp and really loving country living. 

A major thunder storm skirted just south of us last night.

Heading to camp at some point today with the girls. They haven't been yet this summer because of covid restrictions. Those are starting to ease up a bit.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Time to start blocking, and slapping up tin.
> 
> Just for the record. There's well over half a pallet of cement in those holes.



Looking good, but are you going to have some kind of porch or sidewalk? All that dirt will be in the house.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Looking good, but are you going to have some kind of porch or sidewalk? All that dirt will be in the house.



A slab will be poured underneath at a later date.
Maybe when the floor gets poured.


----------



## m1west

Did the last bed of rocks yesterday, today the big trim, blow and clean up, Kids are coming for fathers day this Sunday. Next week my solar panels will be here and I can get them mounted on the container for the mountain.


----------



## Lenny

Gun show this weekend (YAY) including this afternoon.  It's good group therapy.


----------



## FrancSevin

It's Father's day this Sunday. And it is our new Grand daughter's 3rd birthday.  I was planning on an easy day loafing at the lake but, last night the wife informed me I will be doing a full our BBQ in the newly completed beer garden.

Here's the dilemma,,,;
 Monday morning I go in for my annual physical at the doctor's.  Blood draws and everything. That means I will be cooking all day Sunday for the family but I can't eat a thing. 


Thanks for thinking that through Honey.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Jeez Franc that's tough.  Can't you report your wife to the World Court in the Hague for war crimes?  I think that one falls under "cruel and unusual punishment".    :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> Monday morning I go in for my annual physical at the doctor's.  Blood draws and everything. That means I will be cooking all day Sunday for the family but I can't eat a thing.
> 
> 
> Thanks for thinking that through Honey.



You still have time today. Call and move the appointment to the following week.


----------



## Melensdad

Yesterday I drove to Bloomington, IN to pack up Melen's furniture from her law school apartment.

All went smoothly.  

Drove down with my sister-in-law.  She packed up the kitchen items, loaded them into my pick up truck and drove home with those.

I picked up a 20' U-Haul in Bloomington and hired 2 college kids to load all the furniture.  Well worth the money, as it was 90 degrees, sunny and humid.  They had the whole apartment packed into the truck in 2 hours.  I was on my way back home before 2pm.

Slow drive home, lots of traffic, construction, wrecks.  Generally a fun time.  But I did stop at a dairy farm on the way home that makes their own cheese, bought 6 or 7 varieties.  Made the inconvenience of a bad drive worth the effort.

After the sun set and temps moderated a bit I off-loaded about a dozen boxes from the back end of the truck, just to see the furniture pieces and see what I was dealing with given the garage bay worth of space it was all being piled into.  

Up at 5am this morning and back out at the truck.  Off-loaded all the small things like lamps, small appliances, as well as light furniture like barstools, etc.  Took all of 20 minutes.

3 cups of coffee later, Melen and I went out together and took off all the furniture.  Less than an hour of work and the temps were still nice.

Truck returned this morning to the local U-Haul shop.  

Set up a new sprinkler in the garden, Its on a tripod almost centered, covers most of the garden so hand watering is now a minimal chore, and only at one area.

Watching the baby now while the girls are out picking up groceries.


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> You still have time today. Call and move the appointment to the following week.


 
Are you kidding me? This doctor is good and has a high volume practice.  I've been a patient of his since his first year of practice. 30 years ago.

 I moved it once last April 12th.  45 days out to June 22.  I ain't moving it again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Grocery store for stuff I'll need to make work lunches this weekend.
Picked up 4 hours (only!) for Monday.

Been eyeballing texts I'm getting from the sister of a friend who underwent open heart surgery, she fine! 
Roberta is also doing well since the mastectomy, home and going for chemo.
She's in great spirits.
Kids are good ...everyone is happy.


----------



## EastTexFrank

The a/c guys showed up this morning to install the new unit.  The owner went to Tyler to get the condenser that was supposed to come in to his supplier this morning.  To cut it short, the condenser wasn't on the delivery truck so the install isn't complete and won't be until Monday.  I almost told them to put the old condenser back in.  

It's going to be a warm week-end but we have one unit that is still working good.  With that and fans to circulate the air, we'll get through it.  It's not too bad.  

Apart from that, I didn't do much today.  I did go to town for some run around shopping that took all of 15 minutes.  The highlight of the trip was filling the car with gas for the first time since February.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We're going to have to bite the bullet and spring for a new ac unit. Ours is 17 years old and struggling to keep the house at 76 when it's set at 68. Mind you we have a whole side of windows facing west getting the full afternoon sun.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> We're going to have to bite the bullet and spring for a new ac unit. Ours is 17 years old and struggling to keep the house at 76 when it's set at 68. Mind you we have a whole side of windows facing west getting the full afternoon sun.



Yea, that's the reason I decided to replace the condenser as well although that part was still working well.  The whole system is 15 years old and the new one, when it finally gets installed, should see me out of here.  We also have a wall of windows facing south and even though they have shades on them, you can't keep that Texas sun out.  What worries me now is that the second unit is also 15-years old and it is running full time trying to keep the whole house cool.  So far it's doing a decent job but who knows for how long.


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> Yea, that's the reason I decided to replace the condenser as well although that part was still working well.  The whole system is 15 years old and the new one, when it finally gets installed, should see me out of here.  We also have a wall of windows facing south and even though they have shades on them, you can't keep that Texas sun out.  What worries me now is that the second unit is also 15-years old and it is running full time trying to keep the whole house cool.  So far it's doing a decent job but who knows for how long.



Mine blows the capacitor like clockwork on the 4th of July every couple of years, when everything is closed. Ive learned to keep a spare.


----------



## m1west

This morning I am getting ready to go out to trim and blow the front yard, if I have time I will mow also but its been hot and getting hotter by the day, so I can work from 6am until around 10 am. then a dump run. Tomorrow kids are coming over for Fathers day.


----------



## 300 H and H

There is a vining plant here on my acreage that I have declared war on. Difficult to deal with as the bottom of the vine coming out of the ground is totally covered in very sharp thorns almost impossibly dense around the stems. This stuff can smother out a tree and kill it if not delt with as I have seen it do so. 

Last evening I spent hours with a 4 wheeler and a chain saw, chains and a rope lassoing this plant and the surrounding bushes it is trying to take over. I don't know what it is, but I do know what bad news it is to have it infest your yard/trees as it tries to take over and climb over the tree's canopy shading it into death. So my mission is seek and destroy this weekend..  

Regards, Kirk


----------



## EastTexFrank

300 H and H said:


> So my mission is seek and destroy this weekend..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



I have no idea what your vining plant is, I'd like to know, but I do love your sentiment.


----------



## m1west

300 H and H said:


> There is a vining plant here on my acreage that I have declared war on. Difficult to deal with as the bottom of the vine coming out of the ground is totally covered in very sharp thorns almost impossibly dense around the stems. This stuff can smother out a tree and kill it if not delt with as I have seen it do so.
> 
> Last evening I spent hours with a 4 wheeler and a chain saw, chains and a rope lassoing this plant and the surrounding bushes it is trying to take over. I don't know what it is, but I do know what bad news it is to have it infest your yard/trees as it tries to take over and climb over the tree's canopy shading it into death. So my mission is seek and destroy this weekend..
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Ive had good luck with things like that by choking around the base of it and yanking it out by the roots with the 5ton truck.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I was standing outside drinking my coffee this morning when I noticed that one of the sprinklers wasn't working properly.  I need to fix it and probably check out the rest of them before the summer heat gets in to full gear.  That should take care of the afternoon.

Tomorrow I need to cut hedges.  I hate cutting hedges.  I need to find some excuse to delay it till next week … or the week after.


----------



## Lenny

Went to the gym this morning and then back to the gun show in Council Bluffs.  Yesterday I bought 4 pepper sprays for $5 each, which is a good price.  I gave 2 away and sold 2 for the same price I bought them.  I wish women would get their permits to carry but pepper spray with the invisible dye is better than nothing.  Today I bought 8 of them and sold them all for $5 each before I left town so I went back and bought 10 more......gotta take care of the women I know.


----------



## 300 H and H

m1west said:


> Ive had good luck with things like that by choking around the base of it and yanking it out by the roots with the 5ton truck.



Well after I cut every thing and cleaned up the mess, I dug out the root balls with a tractor and loader just to be sure! 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## m1west

Happy fathers day to everyone


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Drove home from camp after packing up. Overall an enjoyable weekend for the girls and I. We didn't take the boat as I spent the morning waxing the camper then after lunch I took the girls 10 miles down a dirt road to a sandy beach with gorgeous sand. You can walk out 200 feet and only be up to your waist. We spent the afternoon swimming and kayaking. In the evening it was beer time. 

Today was spent rehydrating and relaxing with my feet up. 

Our oldest son made supper. Homemade pizzas. He's a cook in a family restaurant that also does pizza. Only 16 and working 4-5 days a week.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Drove home from camp after packing up. Overall an enjoyable weekend for the girls and I. We didn't take the boat as I spent the morning waxing the camper then after lunch I took the girls 10 miles down a dirt road to a sandy beach with gorgeous sand. You can walk out 200 feet and only be up to your waist. We spent the afternoon swimming and kayaking. In the evening it was beer time.
> 
> Today was spent rehydrating and relaxing with my feet up.
> 
> *Our oldest son made supper. Homemade pizzas. He's a cook in a family restaurant that also does pizza. Only 16 and working 4-5 days a week.*



Good for him!


----------



## Bannedjoe

I finished the basic construction of the south porch.
There's some structural/visual details still left to do, but the roof sheathing is on.
My original plan was for tin, but I had to change races in the middle of the horse do to a screw up, or design mistake, if you will.

But, mistakes are only opportunities for solutions, right?

We decided to go with the same method we used for the addition roof, which is plywood sheathing, polyester tape over the seams, then a good coat of rather expensive 100% silicone elastomeric.

The error had to do with not being in full communication with the stucco guy, and the fact that he was so fast, he had things done before we could discuss some on the finer details.

Long and short of it, the tin wouldn't meet up straight with the wall above the ledger due to the randomness of the thickness of the stucco.

I have almost two weeks into this project, almost all by myself, except for one day of the wife helping dig the post holes.

Next up will be the porch on the west side, which most likely will be built the same way.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks great!

Apparently this week we are packing up the dining room and livingroom and moving the furniture over to the family room. 

We had planned on getting the hardwood floors refinished starting in April but covid put a damper on that. So next week they will be stripping sanding and refinishing them. In order to do that, we need to get everything out. 

Next week, we plan on staying at camp for the week while they do th floors.


----------



## m1west

Got out there early and unloaded the Tucker snow cat from the hauler, took some pictures and put it up for sale in the snowcat section, now its too hot to do anything else.


----------



## FrancSevin

At he Doctor's this morning.  Annual physical.

A big list of blood tests.  I didn't study but,,,; I aced them.

Only issue is I weighed in at 195 LBS at 6'2" so according to his BMI calculator, I am overweight!!!

BY ONE FRICK'IN POUND!


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> At he Doctor's this morning.  Annual physical.
> 
> A big list of blood tests.  I didn't study but,,,; I aced them.
> 
> Only issue is I weighed in at 195 LBS at 6'2" so according to his BMI calculator, I am overweight!!!
> 
> BY ONE FRICK'IN POUND!



You can't go with that calculator shit, I'm 5'-9" 205# by that calculator I would be obese, Waist is 34" without a dickie doo


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> You can't go with that calculator shit, I'm 5'-9" 205# by that calculator I would be obese, Waist is 34" without a dickie doo




I'm down from 210 Lbs last year and from 38" waist to 34"
I had to buy all new pants.

I have lost 30 Lbs in the last two years.

Some BMI calculators come in with better numbers, so maybe the BMI sh!t is just BS.

I was married 51 years ago at 6' 2" 145 Lbs where the chart says I should be. I remember the camera man at our wedding told me to turn because I was so thin he could not see me in profile. Truth be told I was a puny guy with very little muscle. As firefighter, I bulked out from the body building routines to 185 Lbs. No Arnold Schwartz Inger, but fairly buff. 

Still am but with a little bit of a pouch. It'll be gone next by year's physical but I'm betting I'll be at 185, no less.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> I'm down from 210 Lbs last year and from 38" waist to 34"
> I had to buy all new pants.
> 
> I have lost 30 Lbs in the last two years.
> 
> Some BMI calculators come in with better numbers, so maybe the BMI sh!t is just BS.
> 
> I was married 51 years ago at 6' 2" 145 Lbs where the chart says I should be. I remember the camera man at our wedding told me to turn because I was so thin he could not see me in profile. Truth be told I was a puny guy with very little muscle. As firefighter, I bulked out from the body building routines to 185 Lbs. No Arnold Schwartz Inger, but fairly buff.
> 
> Still am but with a little bit of a pouch. It'll be gone next by year's physical but I'm betting I'll be at 185, no less.



6'-2" - 185# 34" waist at our age is something to be proud of, those numbers are better that 75% of the snowflakes running around out there.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> 6'-2" - 185# 34" waist at our age is something to be proud of, those numbers are better that 75% of the snowflakes running around out there.


Thanks.

I will get there, to 185.

I do not have the stamina or limberness of when I was in my thirties but, I'm as fit as ever otherwise.

If only I could remember my name.....


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I will get there, to 185.
> 
> I do not have the stamina or limberness of when I was in my thirties but, I'm as fit as ever otherwise.
> 
> If only I could remember my name.....



Yea no shit getting old ain't for pussys


----------



## pirate_girl

After a somewhat hellish weekend, I got through my short day at 2pm this afternoon.
Lunch time meds down, all the required charting and report given.
Bye! Lol
Got home, changed, relaxed a little and waited for the kids to come.
We had an early dinner.
Kasey loves the Ninja restaurant, so Nana said let's go!
She's leaving Wednesday to stay with her Grandpa Bob in Akron for a week.
This girl has been through so much crap.
She knows I adore her.
So me, Superman and she had dinner and talked about everything under the sun.
They left not long ago.
I look like hell in the photo, but I don't care.
Like Marty said, getting old ain't for pussies lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went back to physio for the first time since March. I can lift my arms again. Yay. 

Went to look at a used dining room set but decided to pass. 

Packing up all the small stuff in the living room and dining room. Moving the furniture out on Thursday and Friday.  It'll be nice to get the floors refinished. The living room and hall aren't in bad shape overall but a few spots have wood slivers that snag on your socks so those pieces will be replaced before they refinish it.


----------



## m1west

Went to the truck yard and picked up my solar panels to be mounted on the container, then to the Cabin.


----------



## FrancSevin

Took the day off from _honey do_ projects at home and went to work for a change.
Boring

My Doctor called about my test results. Glucose is elevated from my norms. From 95 to 113. It's well within normal range but he wants me to take another test.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

In laws are coming again tomorrow. He has a follow up after surgery last week to repair the missing tip of his finger.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hitting the hay soon.
It's been another busy day.
Back to work in the a.m.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Hitting the hay soon.
> It's been another busy day.
> Back to work in the a.m.


. . . . .


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Jim.
I did have a very restful night's sleep.
It's cooler this morning.
Got up at 4:45am and have been toodling around the apartment.
Bring it on!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Finally got the a/c fixed and now that whole side of the house, where the bedrooms are, is wonderfully cool.  My wife said that she the best nights sleep that she's had in a week.  The warmer temperatures didn't bother me much but I must admit that I slept better last night.  Coincidence?

Yesterday it rained all day.  I did fix the sprinkler between showers.  How idiotic is that?  I went down to the barn to finish maintenance on the mower.  All I had left to do was grease everything.  I found that one of the grease guns in the bucket had leaked and there was red grease everywhere, covering everything.  I gave up and went back to the house.  I guess that I'm going to have to clean up that mess today.  It's too wet to do anything else and more rain is forecast.  

With the spike in COVID-19, Gov Abbott is recommending people stay home so I'll be making my last run to Cowburners for Wings Wednesday for a while by the look of it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I went to the city to pick up a few things for camp. 

Gassed up the truck. Fuel prices are climbing again. 1.29 a liter. 

I stopped by a gun shop. A nice Remington 870 sportsman field 20 gauge followed me home. In and out in 15 minutes. Of course I had to pick up a brick of shells, a new case, and a shell sleeve that slides over the stock to hold 5 rounds. 

The in laws should be here soon. 

I plan on washing the truck later.


----------



## m1west

Went down to the shop early and cut 2- 7' pieces of 4"X4"X1/4" square tube for posts  to support the container above ground, at 12.4 pounds per foot it wasn't that much fun wrestling a 25' tube off the ground into the band saw, thats 310# I'm too old for that shit but there was too much to move to get the fork lift in there. The posts will go 3' in the dirt leaving 4' out to set the container on and weld. The plan is this trip, dig and concrete in 2- rear posts and finish my electrical termination at the panel. Also I bought a pressure tank for the water system. I will put that in line when I get there to minimize the pressure pump cycles. Next trip I plan to bring the container, weld the 2 rear posts to the container then chain it to a tree so not bend the posts when I drive the truck out to the end, jack it up a little and support with dunnage. When the truck is out of the way I can put the front posts in and weld it on when the cement cures. I want it  up the 4' due to the snow in the winter. Its suppose to be 104 here in the valley for the next 3 days. Up there it will still be around 90 in the afternoon, but there is always a breeze.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I think I've got about two weeks into this project.
Imma put a feather in this bitch, and call it macaroni.

Obviously, before and after.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bannedjoe said:


> I think I've got about two weeks into this project.
> Imma put a feather in this bitch, and call it macaroni.
> 
> Obviously, before and after.



Man, that's looking GOOD.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Man, that's looking GOOD.



What he said!

It's been a beautiful day here I the neighborhood. I tore out the last 48 feet of old fencing and started to burn it. About two days fuel for the 6' fire pit.
I reinforced the old post on the sill plate with metal strapping and screws. Got them plum and stable for the 8' X 5'4" cedar fence panels. I'll bring the last five of them home from work tomorrow. Have to go in to the plant because we seem to have landed a nice job. Packaging a disposable face mask and two sanitizer pouches into a package for the airline industry. It has to be hermetically sealed and the current producer cannot get the air out of the pouch. I patented a system years ago that does it inline with no moving parts or operator interference. It's been our "secret sauce" for over 28 years now.

The patent is out but,,,; No one has been able to duplicate it.

We just rebuilt a packaging line and it will be dedicated to this product. So, four of our eight lines are sold out for the year. Thanks Donald J Trump!!!

Contract goes until December and puts five new employees on the floor. They are gonna be hard to find as everyone is now back to work in Missouri.

.


----------



## pirate_girl

After yesterday, it's very nice knowing I'll now have 6 days off.

Around 9p last night I said to a coworker, girl I can't take much more of this shit.
We just hugged not having to discuss it further.


----------



## Bannedjoe

EastTexFrank said:


> Man, that's looking GOOD.


Thank you.



FrancSevin said:


> What he said!
> 
> It's been a beautiful day here I the neighborhood. I tore out the last 48 feet of old fencing and started to burn it. About two days fuel for the 6' fire pit.
> I reinforced the old post on the sill plate with metal strapping and screws. Got them plum and stable for the 8' X 5'4" cedar fence panels. I'll bring the last five of them home from work tomorrow. Have to go in to the plant because we seem to have landed a nice job. Packaging a disposable face mask and two sanitizer pouches into a package for the airline industry. It has to be hermetically sealed and the current producer cannot get the air out of the pouch. I patented a system years ago that does it inline with no moving parts or operator interference. It's been our "secret sauce" for over 28 years now.
> 
> The patent is out but,,,; No one has been able to duplicate it.
> 
> We just rebuilt a packaging line and it will be dedicated to this product. So, four of our eight lines are sold out for the year. Thanks Donald J Trump!!!
> 
> Contract goes until December and puts five new employees on the floor. They are gonna be hard to find as everyone is now back to work in Missouri.
> 
> .


Thank you as well.
Sounds like you have a case of the good news, bad news.



pirate_girl said:


> After yesterday, it's very nice knowing I'll now have 6 days off.
> 
> Around 9p last night I said to a coworker, girl I can't take much more of this shit.
> We just hugged not having to discuss it further.


6 days???
Whatever shall you do with yourself?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up and at em at dawn's crack. I'm wide awake at 6am every day. Lay in bed for another hour then get up to let the dogs out. 

Heading to the city to pick up a cooler stand for the fire pit area. We'll be moving furniture later today. The worst is disassembling the sectional to move to the other room. 

Next week will be a mess. The family will be staying at camp while I drive back and forth as the oldest boy has to work. So we'll be staying home during the floor resurfacing.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> I think I've got about two weeks into this project.
> Imma put a feather in this bitch, and call it macaroni.
> 
> Obviously, before and after.



Looking good, amazing what you can get done a little at a time.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Looking good, amazing what you can get done a little at a time.



Thanks.
The pisser is I have one more of these to build on the West side.
The good news is by building the first, I have the bugs worked out for the second.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It looks great though. Well done.


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> It looks great though. Well done.



Thank you.


----------



## m1west

Most everyone that posts here is a Work O Haulic.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Most everyone that posts here is a Work O Haulic.



Hey! I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Most everyone that posts here is a Work O Haulic.



I don't know if I'd say workaholics, but I do see a group of productive, hard working people here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Always got something on the go. The next week will be hectic putting the miles on the truck. We're all headed to camp tomorrow. My wife is spending the week with the kids out there while I come home Sunday to drive the oldest boy to and from work until Tuesday. 

While I'm home, I plan on doing some work around the house. I want to finish the rocker panels on the car, cut down, buck up, and split 3 balsam trees I noticed were dead.


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> Most everyone that posts here is a Work O Haulic.



Don't be silly.  I'm retired.  I only work about 4 to 6 hours a day, 7 days a week.  As my back gets better that may ratchet up as I am so far behind you can call me Joe Biden.

This afternoon was nasty, humid.  It was so bad you could almost taste the air that you breathed.  I spent part of the afternoon running around killing ant hills.  I sprayed 3 weeks ago with stuff that was supposed to control them for 3 months.  Don't believe it.  With all the rain we've had the little buggers are building skyscrapers in my yard.  

The rest of the afternoon I spent down at the barn servicing equipment, cleaning air filters, checking fluids and greasing and oiling everything in sight.  My old dad always told me that grease is cheap, don't skimp.  I did the mower and big tractor.  I still have the little tractor to do but that's for tomorrow.  

See m1west, I only put in 5 hours today.  We'll do better tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

Going to go see the wee ones today.

Tomorrow I'm going to Pettisville with a friend to (what else) have dinner!
There is a place called Das Essenhaus that's supposed to be bomb.
Gosh, all these days off are going to be marvelous.
I'll pretend I'm on vacation, or retired.


----------



## 300 H and H

I did another morning of cutting volunteer trees and brush. Just a bit ago I realized I must have tangled with poison ivy..

Just washed my arms with WD 40 and then soap and water fallowed by Ivy Dry and another round of soap and water.. and changed clothes, washed the arms of my office chair as well.

My arms are already feeling much better and looking better as well. I hope this ends it before it starts.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

Poison Ivy,,, bad stuff. Luckily, I seem to be immune.

Unluckily, whenever people, who know me find it, they ask me to cut it out.

The fact is I am only "sorta" immune. So I sometimes get it between my fingers. That WD-40 is a new one on me. I'll have to remember that. 


Thanks Kirk.


----------



## 300 H and H

FrancSevin said:


> Poison Ivy,,, bad stuff. Luckily, I seem to be immune.
> 
> Unluckily, whenever people, who know me, find it, they ask me to cut it out.
> 
> The fact is I am only "sorta" immune. So I sometimes get it between my fingers. That WD-40 is a new one on me. I'll have to remember that.



It was something I discover some years ago. Evidently WD 40 is enough of a solvent it will remove the offending oil based evil in poison ivy. At the time back then it was simply what I had in the shop, and was handy. Seems to work just fine. But I washed it 3 more times just in case...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packed up all 8 of us and headed to camp. We're now relaxing and roasting in 30 degree sunshine.


----------



## pirate_girl

Amazing how a 3 and 5 year old can wear you out!
Inside, outside, upstairs, downstairs, to the pond, in the woods.
Gahhh!
Ty says, Mom they're ok ,sit down and relax!
4 hours of that, then back home putting away some shopping, then made myself a pot of chili.
Good day, but I'll be going to bed earlier than normal.


----------



## pirate_girl

Still enjoying my mask-free, pretend vacation.


----------



## pirate_girl

Also, I just bought this adorable dining set for my kitchen nook area, off a gal on Facebook marketplace.
I pick it up tomorrow in Bowling Green.


----------



## 300 H and H

Well the poison Ivy did not all get removed from yesterday. Last night it became obvious that I missed a spot getting the oil off..  

My left eye lid of all places. Not some thing you ever want to have happen. Swollen nearly shut today. Hope it gets better soon.
Reluctant to use any of the over the counter meds I have as it is my eye lid.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> Well the poison Ivy did not all get removed from yesterday. Last night it became obvious that I missed a spot getting the oil off..
> 
> My left eye lid of all places. Not some thing you ever want to have happen. Swollen nearly shut today. Hope it gets better soon.
> Reluctant to use any of the over the counter meds I have as it is my eye lid.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



I think it will, but don't ever do that again.


----------



## pirate_girl

This restaurant is out in the middle of farm country in Fulton county.
I got the homemade chicken salad on their homemade bread.
I wanted the cast iron skillet fried chicken, but that was going to be a 45 minute wait.

After that we went to Homestead Ice Cream, which sits on the property of the old Nafzinger Centennial farm.
I got a turtle sundae.
That was supposed to be small!
Lol

It was nice going up that way again.
I used to take our dachshunds to an Amish vet there, many many moons ago.


----------



## Lenny

300 H and H said:


> It was something I discover some years ago. Evidently WD 40 is enough of a solvent it will remove the offending oil based evil in poison ivy. At the time back then it was simply what I had in the shop, and was handy. Seems to work just fine. But I washed it 3 more times just in case...
> 
> Regards, Kirk



Since poison ivy is oil based, do you think alcohol would get rid of it?

Here's what the internet says:
Apply an over-the-counter corticosteroid cream for the first few days. Apply calamine lotion. Take oral antihistamines, such as diphenhydramine (Benadryl, others), which may also help you sleep better. Soak in a cool-water bath containing an oatmeal-based bath product (Aveeno).


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Since poison ivy is oil based, do you think alcohol would get rid of it?
> 
> Here's what the internet says:
> Apply an over-the-counter corticosteroid cream for the first few days. Apply calamine lotion. Take oral antihistamines, such as diphenhydramine (Benadryl, others), which may also help you sleep better. Soak in a cool-water bath containing an oatmeal-based bath product (Aveeno).



Lenny, when us kids used to get poison ivy (not that I ever did, but my brother and sisters did) the public swimming pool was the cure.
Swimming in chlorine.
I'd advise Kirk to do as you said above.
It's not a big deal unless you get it in your eyes,  as my son Jeff did once burning brush on the river.
He looked like he had conjunctivitis for about a week.
OTC and his Mama being a nurse took care of that.


----------



## FrancSevin

The wife and I put up the last five 8' panels of the cedar fence today. All I have left is one gate.

Unfortunately the 8' panels did not come out even on the old frames. I thought I had the posts on 96" spacing but some were on 100" spacing meaning I was too lazy to cut the 2X4's to 92" when I built the original board on board fence. So now I have a 12" shortfall at the front gate.

My plan is to create an archway out of cedar boards I have left over from the bedroom remodel. The house is done is cedar with all the corners wrapped with 2' rough sawn boards. It should work out ok. But with a lot of meticulous fitting.

Then on to the next project which should be the back wall of the two car garage. I have a glass panel door with screened side vents and internal blinds. Cathy is talking about a hot tub in the back patio. Major undertaking. 

I have planned to do the garage remodel for 10 years. The door unit has been leaning against the wall that long. My mind is set on it. However, being stubborn could cost me dearly.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I came home from camp with the 2 oldest boys as one has to work and the guy is coming in the morning to refinish the hardwood floors. Someone had to be here for that. She is staying at camp all week with the 4 youngest kids and the 3 dogs. Once the floor guy gets started in the morning, I plan on heading to the back of the property to drop 3 dead balsam trees I spotted last week.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to Bowling Green today to pick up the kitchen set.
No way I'd have fit that in the trunk of my Malibu.
We had a bit of a struggle getting it in Julie's Jeep Patriot.
Turns out it was a young girl and her two roommates selling it.
They go to BGSU and are looking forward to getting back to school.
I had a nice chat with them all.
The guy brought it out to the Jeep for us, I paid the girl and got a big hug.

Then I treated Julie to dinner at Bob Evans.
I got the turkey dinner.
Jeff was disappointed as he was texting me the entire time we were there.
He said Mom! You're going to be in BG and  NOT eat at the kabob place?
I took random pictures of the area, the food and my lovely new- to- me kitchen set.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Went to Bowling Green today to pick up the kitchen set.
> No way I'd have fit that in the trunk of my Malibu.
> We had a bit of a struggle getting it in Julie's Jeep Patriot.
> Turns out it was a young girl and her two roommates selling it.
> They go to BGSU and are looking forward to getting back to school.
> I had a nice chat with them all.
> The guy brought it out to the Jeep for us, I paid the girl and got a big hug.
> 
> Then I treated Julie to dinner at Bob Evans.
> I got the turkey dinner.
> Jeff was disappointed as he was texting me the entire time we were there.
> He said Mom! You're going to be in BG and NOT eat at the kabob place?
> I took random pictures of the area, the food and my lovely new- to- me kitchen set.
> 
> 
> ]




I'm surprised you got it in the Jeep Patriot. Those things do not carry much freight.

I have a Grand Cherokee and it has room for nothing big.

Bob Evans Turkey dinner is what I usually order when we go there.  But the ones in our county went under.  Kinda miss them. The  I-Hop is awful. 
 We don't go there.

I like the dinning set.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks, Francis.

Had to put the middle seats down, then lay the bench seats in there.
The table went in the back, but didn't clear the door, so we strapped it down and it didn't move at all.
Getting that table through my front door took some time.
She was standing behind me saying omg! it better clear the GD door!
I turned around and looked at her and said, here we go.
Angled it in, then a slight tilt.
I heard a loud sigh of relief.
No one ever trusts my methods until they see it happen before their eyes.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I returned from the work cabin yesterday afternoon, This trip the little boy and me installed 2 of the 4 poles needed for the container to sit on. The first hole on Friday morning was not bad except at the bottom I encountered a large rock that left me 6" short of 36" so I made the hole a little bigger in diameter to compensate. Next hole on Saturday morning was a real bugger to dig, about a foot down I hit hard pan and had to pick and shovel all the way down but was able to get the 36". There is 800# of cement in those 2 holes. they are also filled with concrete. After the poles each morning I took a shower around 10am and made my trips to town. After lunch each day I worked on electrical termination. I got the panel done and about 60% of the plugs and switches until I ran out of plugs and switches. Its nice plugging into an outlet instead of tangled cords everywhere. Sunday before I left was the first time I made coffee in the morning plugged into an outlet.  Next trip I will dig the other 2 holes for the poles and finish the electrical. Also I would like to get the cable buried between the cabin and where the container will sit, so when the container is modified and installed I am ready to connect the power. Right now I have built a 7KW lithium battery pack. When done I will have 21KW battery capacity with 2400 watt of solar panels and generator back up. Now that the back yard is done enough at home. today I will start working on the container.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looks like we're all busy. We have a guy here sanding and refinishing the hardwood floors. 

I got out of his way and headed to the back of the property to drop 3 dead balsam. It's now split and ready to go to camp.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio and a bunch of stops in the city this morning. Dump run this afternoon then loaded a bunch of firewood to bring to camp this evening. I'm heading back out for 2 nights. My wife and 4 youngest are there all week while I'm home to drive the oldest boy to and from work. It'll be nice when he can drive on his own (which will be November hopefully) 

The floor guy was here most of the day finishing up the sanding. He's coming back Thursday to start with the varnishing.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's going to be beautiful when they're finished Brian.


Nothing much today at all.
I've been so busy doing stuff this past week, it was time to just stay home.
Made a burger for dinner, then talked to a friend from work who said the National Guard? are coming to our facility to do covid testing.
I asked her to take a photo of the notice posted on the board.

If not, I'll see it tomorrow.
I'm back to work, kinda missed it too.


----------



## Lenny

Went to the gym for 40 minutes and then my neighbor was getting rid of her dining room table so I took it.  Mine is good but this one is classier....probably built in the 1960s.  She, her daughter-in-law, grand kids and another neighbor lady got involved in moving the table and chairs.  Then we put mine in another neighbor's garage.  Needless to say, I have AWESOME neighbors!  

Then to a wedding reception in Council Bluffs at a bar.  She was dressed in a nice, informal white wedding dress.  He was wearing shorts, a shirt with the first 3 or 4 top buttons unbuttoned and a tie loosely hanging around his neck.  I wish I had taken pictures.  LOL

And now back home.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, now that the yard is done enough for now I have turned my attention to the container project. I  came up with a design for solar panel frames that will let me adjust the angle from summer  22 degrees for my area and 40 degrees in the winter to achieve the best performance of the panels. Also I think I will add a 5200 watt wind turbine. When not sunny the wind will be blowing. Im trying  to never have to run the generator. The plan is to fabricate the frames and mount to the container, fold them down flat then put the panels on at the mountain along with the wind turbine. I cut parts to make 2 out of six and had to order more materials, the frames will be made from 1-1/2 x 1-1/2 x 1/8 square tube, each frame uses up almost 20' of tube. Its overkill but there are extremely high winds up there at times and don't want them blown off. Also I cut the other 2 poles to support the container. Tomorrow I am headed there for the 4th holiday and plan to dig the other 2- holes, finish the wall plugs, switches and bury the conduit and main supply wire from the container to the cabin brake panel.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sweating my a$$ off at camp. The ac keeps kicking out. Everyone keeps heading down to the boat launch to cool off in the lake. 

Happy Canada day to all my fellow Canucks. Nothing exciting planned as pretty much everything entertainment related has been canceled this summer because of covid. Oh well. I'd rather sacrifice entertainment for health than be at risk everywhere i go like our neighbors to the south. Seriously though. An area covering over 1500 square kms with an approximate population of 200000 spread over the area and only a handful of covid cases with one death. And our numbers overall in Canada are way lower than the states. Rather glad we are keeping our borders closed for another month. 

Which brings me to another question. Our borders are closed. So why am I seeing rvs with Washington plates all the way in Ontario? Guess them 'mericans heading to Alaska through British Columbia got lost and took a wrong turn.


----------



## Lenny

At the gym now.   Getting my teeth cleaned after lunch this afternoon.  The hygienist and I talk about guns.  I need to ask her if she and her boyfriend bought the .380 we talked about 6 months ago.  I'll drop off some donations to a local place that helps homeless people...all volunteers.   Then visit we friends and then back home


----------



## pirate_girl

Today I've walked early a.m. before God turned on the blast furnace.
I'm off now until Sunday.
The 4th is my holiday, not that it matters.
No celebrations going on in our covid crazed state.


----------



## Lenny

Lenny said:


> At the gym now.   Getting my teeth cleaned after lunch this afternoon.  The hygienist and I talk about guns.  I need to ask her if she and her boyfriend bought the .380 we talked about 6 months ago.  I'll drop off some donations to a local place that helps homeless people...all volunteers.   Then visit we friends and then back home



The hygienist said she and her now fiance bought a S&W .380 for her.  She complained a little about her fiance burning out the battery on her AR-15 scope.  X Ray with no cavities.  YAY

Got back home and a neighbor lady told me another neighbor went for dialysis.  He walked in and collapsed.  The sent him to the hospital, which is just blocks away.  They couldn't revive him.  Very sad.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry to hear lenny. 

I came back from camp this morning to drive my son to work. I  don't envy him. Lol. He's a cook at a smaller restaurant. Very hot in there. I was a cook when I was his age for a year.


----------



## FrancSevin

Finally taking the new Forest River "Tiny House" out for a spin this weekend.  We are putting it down at the lake so we don't have to rent a hotel room for the Grand daughter and her best friend.

It's small but has everything.  We bought it to go out west for a four week honeymoon camper adventure.  Yellowstone, Grand Canyon, etc. Covi-19 kinda ruined that idea. So we are parking it at Lake Stockton where we have our sailboat. The kids can sleep there and we can honey moon on the boat.

I built two 4'X8' decks we will use with a cheap 10X10 pavilion tent. Made of 5/4 treated they are heavy and will hopefully, with a picnic table mounted, support the tent in storms.

My son has still not gotten his Maxum 27 cruiser ready so we need to have accommodations for two teenage girls. After this week end love tryst, it will be theirs for the summer.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I put it off as long as I could but I had to start mowing the yard today.  It was 95°F and 80% humidity.  In other words it was nasty out there.  You could cut the air with a knife.  The grass was pretty long and I had to go slow so I only got  it half done.  Three hours was long enough out there.  I'll finish it tomorrow when it is supposed to be exactly like today … NASTY!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Started out the day by changing out a couple of bad wheel studs on the f150 which meant taking the tire off, removing the brakes and dust shield to get the studs out. 

Went to the city to shop for a new dining room table. Found one that opens up to 10 feet long with 2 built in leaves. Consulted with the boss. She likes it and it matches the buffet we got a few months ago. 

Same as the one in the picture but with a grey finish matching the buffet in the second picture. We went with the wooden chairs. It comes with 6 so we ordered 2 extra. 

The floor guys are doing the final sand then laying down the third coat of varnish.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Table and floors look GREAT!


----------



## pirate_girl

It's positively oppressive outside!

I went to late lunch with Jules.
Came home and tada!
My new Chromebook was waiting for me.
At last!
I gotta get back into the swing of this.
I've been on a phone too long.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's positively oppressive outside!
> 
> I went to late lunch with Jules.
> Came home and tada!
> My new Chromebook was waiting for me.
> At last!
> I gotta get back into the swing of this.
> I've been on a phone too long.
> 
> 
> View attachment 128062
> 
> View attachment 128063



I think you will like it!  I use my ipad all the time.  Ban spammers while sitting in the recliner! 

 Desktop only is used once or twice a week.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm in! almost forgot my password! :th_lmao:
Now to make it secure.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I'm in! almost forgot my password!



You still using BR549?


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> You still using BR549?



This says it's already got security built in?
I'm looking around and see that it must be the case.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Topped up the batteries on the solar system, and gave them their semi yearly bath.
Put a new battery in the Bully, and gave it a bath.
Figured might as well give the Vic a bath too!

I'm taking a road trip somewhere soon.
Screw this covid crap.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> This says it's already got security built in?
> I'm looking around and see that it must be the case.



The most secure is don’t turn it on. Second most is turn it on but don’t connect to the internet.

Anything else could be a problem.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> The most secure is don’t turn it on. Second most is turn it on but don’t connect to the internet.
> 
> Anything else could be a problem.



Well I can't log on Facebook from it because I don't remember my password as it's been years, plus the email I used is no longer active.
I'm afraid if I try to change it, I'll get locked out.
Phone to computer won't speak to the other.
Oh well!

Today, I'm not going anywhere or doing anything.
I'm making myself a steak dinner and listen to the illegal boom booms (again).
Someone was having a great time last night.
Lol


----------



## Lenny

The American Legion is having a barbeque in the Avoca park .  I'm going to it and maybe go into Council Bluffs later to see some fireworks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading down to the dock slip to take the cover off the boat so we can go tubing later when the temperatures are ridiculous. 

Probably have a few beer later to cool down and stay hydrated. Followed by a few more this evening around the fire. I may top that off with a few more before stumbling my drunken ass to bed.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I got my mowing finished yesterday.  I got a message from Onstar just as I was getting ready to leave for town saying that the battery in my car was dangerously low.  They were right.  I got in it and tried to start it and all hell broke loose, the doors locked, alarms went off and nothing electrical worked.  I had to take the truck to town and one of the batteries in it is a bit dodgy too.  4th of July or not I'm going to have to put a new battery in the car today.  Finding it is going to be a challenge.  



pirate_girl said:


> and listen to the illegal boom booms (again).
> Someone was having a great time last night.
> Lol



Same here.  Late last evening I stepped outside and there were so many gun shots ringing out that it had me diving for cover.  It died down a bit after midnight but there were still some people shooting at 1 o'clock in the morning.  I suppose it'll be the same tonight.  I thought that there was an ammo shortage?     Obviously not around here.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to look at a possible flip house.

This should be a quick one if we get it.  Some repairs but mostly just paint, carpet, cabinets, appliances.  No moving walls or other major work.

Relaxing this afternoon.  Shrimp on the BBQ for dinner tonight.  No plans.  

But we do hope the guy down the road puts on his annual fireworks show.  Didn't buy any this year for us.  Hopefully he will provide the entertainment.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just spent a couple hours towing friends and kids around the lake on the tube.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I wandered out this afternoon to put a new battery in the Cadillac.  That shouldn't take long, should it? … wrong.  Darn, there is no room to do anything in that engine compartment.  It took about 10 minutes to maneuver the top off the battery box and lo and behold, what do we have here?  There is what I can only describe as a bus bar attached to a plastic frame clipped on to the top of the battery.  I've never seen a setup like that in my life and the booger doesn't want to come off.  I don't want to get too rough with it and break it but I find that there is a trick to getting it off but it took me about 20 minutes to find it.  Now I find that there is not enough room to get a hold of the battery and lift it out.  Okay, I have a tool for that.  Get it out and find that neither of the new batteries that I have are the exact same dimensions as the AC Delco that I just removed so the plastic frame and bus bar won't clip back on to the new battery.  So far what should have been a 15 minute job has taken me an hour and a half and I'm going to have to wait until Monday to go to the GM dealer and get a new AC Delco battery.  It's 95° and 80% humidity and sweat is dripping everywhere so I say screw it, I'll wait till I get a new battery on Monday.  

I get cleaned up and go cook hamburgers and wieners and get ready to drink some beer.  MY SIL is bringing over ribs tomorrow and the damned Caddy can sit there till Monday.


----------



## Melensdad

Beef short ribs are already in the smoker this morning.

I'll be adding 2 full slabs of pork back ribs to the smoker in about an hour and a half.  

Sometime late this afternoon we will be eating a protein heavy meal.


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today, then Wednesday and Saturday.
Went to bed early last night and did hear lingering fireworks in the distance.


----------



## Lenny

Going to the gym this morning and to Council Bluffs this afternoon to pick up some "Trump 2020" signs to distribute here in the Avoca.  I'm also going to a meeting about Veteran suicide prevention.  They are really active and passionate about helping Veterans who are thinking about suicide.


----------



## Melensdad

Lenny said:


> Going to the gym this morning and to Council Bluffs this afternoon to pick up some "Trump 2020" signs to distribute here in the Avoca.  *I'm also going to a meeting about Veteran suicide prevention. * They are really active and passionate about helping Veterans who are thinking about suicide.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> Going to the gym this morning and to Council Bluffs this afternoon to pick up some "Trump 2020" signs to distribute here in the Avoca.  I'm also going to a meeting about Veteran suicide prevention.  They are really active and passionate about helping Veterans who are thinking about suicide.





Melensdad said:


>



What Bob said . . .


----------



## Lenny

Thanks,  Bob and Jim.  The group is called 22 Veterans Suicide Awareness Association on Facebook.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Lenny, you're a good hearted person.   



pirate_girl said:


> Went to bed early last night and did hear lingering fireworks in the distance.



Same here out in the country.  Not much gunfire tonight but a LOT of fireworks.  The dogs didn't like it much.  We usually take the RV in to the Civic Center on July 4th, camp a couple of nights and watch the City sponsored fireworks display overseen and carried out by the Fire Department.  Unfortunately, the City cancelled the fireworks display this year so we stayed home.  It's illegal for individuals to set off fireworks in town but that doesn't apply outside the City limits and it seems that people out here weren't going to be without their fireworks.  Because of all the trees we couldn't really see them but we sure as heck could hear them.  It went on to almost midnight.  I suppose that by that time everybody was drunk.   

Doctor's appointment tomorrow morning at 8:30 for bloodwork and then battery shopping.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Lenny, you're a good hearted person.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here out in the country.  Not much gunfire tonight but a LOT of fireworks.  The dogs didn't like it much.  We usually take the RV in to the Civic Center on July 4th, camp a couple of nights and watch the City sponsored fireworks display overseen and carried out by the Fire Department.  Unfortunately, the City cancelled the fireworks display this year so we stayed home.  It's illegal for individuals to set off fireworks in town but that doesn't apply outside the City limits and it seems that people out here weren't going to be without their fireworks.  Because of all the trees we couldn't really see them but we sure as heck could hear them.  It went on to almost midnight.  I suppose that by that time everybody was drunk.
> 
> Doctor's appointment tomorrow morning at 8:30 for bloodwork and then battery shopping.


----------



## Lenny

jim slagle said:


>



YES!!!!!!  

And women!!!!


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


>



I Love it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today is going to be one of those busy ones.
Well, later in the day.
I've got meal train delivery for my cancer recovering friend Roberta + flowers.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> I've got meal train delivery for my cancer recovering friend Roberta + flowers.



That's very nice of you!


----------



## Lenny

Going on a day road trip with my friend, her sister and their mother.  It's always fun.  The mother, who is 90, talked about a house on the border of Pottawattamie and Mills counties.  She told us the history of how people would go there to drink during prohibition.  It the cops showed up at one county, they would walk to the other side of the house and continue drinking.....Interesting, huh?  

Then we will check out Pacific Junction, Iowa to see how the rebuilding is going since the 2018 Missouri River flood that put it under about 10 foot of water....the government can't control the dams but they want to control our guns.  

Then a drive through the hills and a state park.  Usually the trips are 150 to 250 miles.  Always pleasant.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I was at the doctor's office at 8:30 for lab work and our usual BS session.  I've known her for a long, long time and we trade insults like old friends.   

I came out of the office and it was dinging down.  I almost aborted my shopping mission but decided that I really didn't want to come back in to town later to do it.  I got my new battery for the Cadillac from the GM dealer.  I crossed the road and got a new Optima yellow top for the truck, I already had one.  I'll get round to putting all three of them in when the weather turns a bit nicer.  It's almost 11 o'clock and it's still pouring.  

I can see a nap in my future.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> YES!!!!!!
> 
> And women!!!!





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHmyImBnk60[/ame]


----------



## m1west

Hi all, my son and I made this work cabin trip. I got the other 2- holes dug          ( chipped ). These 2- the dirt was hard pan, you can see in the picture of the bottom of one hole. The white mark is from the shovel like when you scrape concrete. I was able to get them 30" deep and 18" in diameter and gave up. I also started my trench from the cabin to the container for the electrical and gas line to be buried. The bottom pictures are of my sons project converting the old bath house to a mini cabin. He got his stone hearth about 75%. Also he got about 75% of the insulation in that was left over from the cabin. His next trip will be to finish the hearth, install the wood stove, finish the insulation and start the wall board over the insulation, with a goal to have it livable by the time the snow flies.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It stopped raining long enough this afternoon to sucker me outside then it started pouring again. We need the rain but not the severe winds thunder and lightning they're calling for. It's a welcome break from the extreme heat. I haven't done much today. Did take the oldest boy to the city this morning to run a few errands.

We moved the sectional couch and chair back into the livingroom. This morning I tackled the large entertainment unit. It's not bad as it comes in 4 pieces. Even the sectional all comes apart. Looking forward to the new dining room table to get delivered on Thursday. 

Shopping for curtains for the big window in the family room. It's 9ft wide and currently has the vertical plastic blinds but they're sunbaked and cracking. Time for new ones.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> That's very nice of you!



Thanks Lenny.
She and the family were very happy.
Made my heart feel good.
After that Jules and I went to eat dinner .. so she could pick up her new glasses in Archbold (green) lol
But you already know that.
I didn't know she took that picture of me in the restaurant  
(Facebook post)


----------



## Lenny

The gym this morning and into Council Bluffs this evening for a county GOP meeting.  I've been talking with a lady who is a Veteran and works for President Trump's Veterans For Trump campaign group.  She and I are going to have lunch Friday but she is coming to the meetings this evening.  I'll introduce her to the people there (about 60) and Friday, she and I will go over strategies.  I want to emphasize female Veterans who have been sexually assaulted in the Military and are being overlooked.  I want to suggest ways President Trump can encourage them to come forward to get the help and disability benefits they deserve.  I also want to talk with her about yard signs that say something like "Veterans For Trump/Pence 2020".  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nada!
Nothing.
Nowt.
Too hot out there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Drove to the city with the flat deck trailer to pick up a load of busted pallets for the fire pit. Went to physio. Phone appointment with the bank. Dump run this afternoon. Gonna be a hot one again. Muggy after rain yesterday and last night.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Nada!
> Nothing.
> Nowt.
> Too hot out there.



"Nowt"!  Now that's a word that I haven't heard in a long time.  

During a break in the rain late yesterday afternoon I got the battery installed in the Cadillac.  It was a lot easier going in that it was coming out.  It's up and running.  I also put two new yellow tops in the truck.  That 21-year old truck is now starting and running like a youngster.

Woke up to more rain today.  It's shaping up to be a lazy one.


----------



## FrancSevin

Refurbishing, replacing, upgrading the film rollers on our #1 line for chicken labels. Also adding a new forming tool which makes the bag.

Setting up a second line for the disposable face masks we are making for the airlines industry. According to our customer, we can ramp up to 10 million a month. Right now we can only do about 1 million. To put that into perspective, the MY PILLOW guy is shooting for 1 million per month.

If we can acquire enough people, plans are to have three lines going. Thanks to President Trump, wages are up and everybody around here seems to have a job. However, some industries are still only partially running. So chances aregood we will be able to recruit what we need.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> That 21-year old truck is now starting and running like a youngster.



I’m going to talk to my Doctor. Maybe I need a new battery too!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So dad showed up to do some work on his truck camper he has stored here. He picked up an old ac unit off a scrap camper and wanted to install it on his. 

While he was doing that, I looked at the trail going to the back of the property that was becoming overgrown with ferns so I grabbed the stihl brushsaw and got to work clearing brush.


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work today on the 12.
Tomorrow morning at 7am I'm going in to get covid tested.
The entire facility is.
National Guard medics, Ohio Department of Health and some from the area hospital will be present to conduct the tests.
They will be in total PPE and will have 2 stations set up for this.
I am looking forward to it.


----------



## m1west

Yesterday was paperwork day Today I have to go to the veterinarian and pick up some ear medicine for dads little boy. Also need to stop at the grocery store on the way back. Then it will be too hot to do anything else.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Woke up this morning and it had been raining overnight.  Everything is soaked again.  Loaded the trash on the Gator and took it down to the front gate.  My wife took the Labradoodle to the groomer but it seems that I have to pick her up.  And that folks pretty much sums up my day.  It's nothing to do with Covid-19, I just have a really boring life! ... and I like it like that.


----------



## Melensdad

It is ONLY 88 degrees with 77% humidity (_looking for mid-90's later_) so while it is still cool I ventured out with a chain saw to work on a semi-fallen dead tree.  

The tree was hanging over a well used path and held up by dead grape vines.  Cut the tree and all of a sudden there was a 1/2 of a tree hanging over the path by the grape vines.  Started in on the grape vines I could reach and got the rest of the tree down, mostly by pulling.  Tree is now cut up into nice pieces, perfect for the fire pit.

Another dead tree is also connected to the same vines, cut the trunk of that one and the tension on the grape vines actually pulled that tree trunk up and it was then swinging over the path!  

Mercifully I ran out of gas in the chain saw and the gas can was up in the garage.  Honestly I doubt I was out there for more than 30 minutes and my shirt was completely soaked through.  Safe bet is that I will be recovering for then next hour or two.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Back to work today on the 12.
> Tomorrow morning at 7am I'm going in to get covid tested.
> The entire facility is.
> National Guard medics, Ohio Department of Health and some from the area hospital will be present to conduct the tests.
> They will be in total PPE and will have 2 stations set up for this.
> I am looking forward to it.



That seems promiscuous to me.  Are there a lot of positive tests in the area?  I'm wondering what their reasoning is.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> That seems promiscuous to me.  Are there a lot of positive tests in the area?  I'm wondering what their reasoning is.



I think Ohio is doing all the nursing homes.


----------



## Lenny

jim slagle said:


> I think Ohio is doing all the nursing homes.



They know where all the Covid cases are but they can't find any illegal aliens.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> That seems promiscuous to me.  Are there a lot of positive tests in the area?  I'm wondering what their reasoning is.



So far yes, there have been.
Not in the immediate area.
I have fellow nurses/friends in other counties who work in facilities where some have been testing positive, and they have been asymptomatic.
Yesterday many of us were full of question about this.
Guess we'll find out more today.
I'm up and getting ready for it.
This has been such a THING since last March.
I'm very curious to see how this pans out for our area.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> I think Ohio is doing all the nursing homes.



Just about.
They are already over there.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thank you Spc. Valentine US Army National Guard for the kind and gentle testing. 
2 cm up each nostril/ 10 seconds each in a swab swirl.
Eyes watering like a sonofa*****.
Results in 24-48 hours.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Thank you Spc. Valentine US Army National Guard for the kind and gentle testing.
> 2 cm up each nostril/ 10 seconds each in a swab swirl.
> Eyes watering like a sonofa*****.
> Results in 24-48 hours.




I hope everyone tests negative.

Interesting.  I have it done prior to my cataract surgeries.  She did it in one nostril for about 3 seconds.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I hope everyone tests negative.
> 
> Interesting.  I have it done prior to my cataract surgeries.  She did it in one nostril for about 3 seconds.



We knew ahead of time that it was going to be in both nostrils.
I hope we do too.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> This has been such a THING since last March.
> I'm very curious to see how this pans out for our area.



I agree.  You probably don't understand this but the medical terminology for it is "CLUSTERFUCK"!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I agree.  You probably don't understand this but the medical terminology for it is "CLUSTERFUCK"!



You mean that word so often uttered by many of us in the healthcare field for the past almost 5 months?
Yup, we know all about that.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Thank you Spc. Valentine US Army National Guard for the kind and gentle testing.
> 2 cm up each nostril/ 10 seconds each in a swab swirl.
> Eyes watering like a sonofa*****.
> Results in 24-48 hours.



Thought of you guys when I saw this :th_lmao:


----------



## Lenny

P_G, keep in mind that when you leave work, go to a restaurant and ask someone to pass you the salt, don't describe it.


----------



## m1west

Went down to the shop this morning before the help showed up and mitered the square tube I cut for the solar panel frames. More material ordered for the other 4, I will weld these tomorrow so I can figure out the mounting brackets on the top of the container. Just like the Johnny Cash song, one piece at a time. I hope to get the container ready for the mountain in a month or so.


----------



## EastTexFrank

PG, be thankful that you're not in Texas.  In order to try and keep it out of nursing homes, testing is mandated every 2 weeks.  That came too late to help the nursing home in the little town just to the north of us.  Two employees introduced it and before anyone knew it they had 30 cases and 5 deaths, the only deaths in the county.  

It was so hot, muggy and nasty today that I couldn't whip up any enthusiasm to do anything.  I had planned on cutting hedges which I hate doing so I was looking for any excuse to put it off.  The only thing that I could come up with was a booze emergency.  I made a liquor run for some beer and a boatload of Scotch.  It's not that I was in a bind for either but it was the only thing that I could come up with to avoid the hedges.  Now, unless I start taking a bath in it, I should have enough Scotch to get real close to Christmas.  

The hedges will be waiting for me tomorrow.  I can handle the temperature but the humidity is horrendous.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We finally met our neighbors down the road. My wife actually met her at the variety store down the road. We decided to invite them over for a fire the other night. Then they had us over the next day so the kids could swim in their pool. They have 2 kids as well.

Anyways, he was telling me how he makes his own baloney sausages etc. Well somehow I got voluntold that they were making a batch of homemade baloney and sausage meat today starting at 9. 

It was alright. We ran 35 lbs of meat through a grinder, had a beer while it cooled in the freezer, then ran it through a second time. Had another beer while it cooled in the freezer again. Then ran it through a big mixer with a special blend of spices. Then another beer. Then pressed it into a tube where it went back into the freezer to chill before going into a smoker for 6 hours. After the smoker it's placed in a large pot of boiling water to basically shock it. It should be ready tomorrow. We ended up with 6 sleeves of baloney all 18 inches long.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> PG, be thankful that you're not in Texas.  In order to try and keep it out of nursing homes, testing is mandated every 2 weeks.  That came too late to help the nursing home in the little town just to the north of us.  Two employees introduced it and before anyone knew it they had 30 cases and 5 deaths, the only deaths in the county.



I know.
Cases have risen because of the testing now in Henry county.
This was to be expected.
I do not expect any of our residents to show testing positive, I don't expect any of us will either.
No deaths from anything remotely related to covid where I work.
I can't say none of us will be positive, but right now don't think so.
Now go back to February and then yes.
Too bad we aren't being tested for antibodies.
That would be a whole new ball game.
Looks like DeWine is calling for areas of the Buckeye state to shut down again.
Here we go.....
<screaming>


----------



## pirate_girl

And then, a mere 10 minutes ago, one of the young gals from work sent me a picture she snapped before the testing took place this morning.
In Facebook messenger.
We were told phones OFF.
No pictures.
It was from the dining room area with all of the 8 Guard medics standing there.
Why do people do these things?
This isn't exactly HIPAA, but for God sakes.
Told her if she shares that on social media, her ass is grass.
If and when our facility decides to post anything about it, they will on our social media page.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> And then, a mere 10 minutes ago, one of the young gals from work sent me a picture she snapped before the testing took place this morning.
> In Facebook messenger.
> We were told phones OFF.
> No pictures.
> It was from the dining room area with all of the 8 Guard medics standing there.
> Why do people do these things?
> This isn't exactly HIPAA, but for God sakes.
> Told her if she shares that on social media, her ass is grass.
> If and when our facility decides to post anything about it, they will on our social media page.



Back in the last century if you did something stupid unless someone saw you nobody knew.  Now in the age of smart phones and the internet The entire world knows within minutes!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Back in the last century if you did something stupid unless someone saw you nobody knew.  Now in the age of smart phones and the internet The entire world knows within minutes!



She scuttled off to lick her wounds because I put the hammer down.
:th_lmao:
Same kid who left work because she was "sick" a while back.
I swear to God.
Lol


----------



## Bannedjoe

Here's a little video I made today updating the progress at Fort Joe.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1656qv7sYs8[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

You’ve made a LOT of progress!

Keep up the good work.

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

Nice place Joe.
Love the dutch doors and umbrella trees!


----------



## Bannedjoe

jim slagle said:


> You’ve made a LOT of progress!
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Jim





pirate_girl said:


> Nice place Joe.
> Love the dutch doors and umbrella trees!



Thank you.
Lots of work, much more to go.
The wife came home with an elephant full of paint yesterday.
Fortunately, the stucco guy let us use his account number for a discount, otherwise the price would have probably been 3 times what we ended up paying.


----------



## Lenny

I pay my buddy's daughter to clean my apartment.  She will be here in about 90 minutes.  I'm going to leave and get out of her way, so I'll be in Council Bluffs early to meet a young lady for lunch who is part of Veterans for Trump group.  We'll go over some strategies for the election.  She and is a Veteran and that is a good thing.  The presidential elections start in Iowa so it's an important place for politicians.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's cooler than it's been outside.
I'm doing the park walk, then going over to work to look at the schedule to see what all the fuss is about.
I'll end up picking up some extra days because I can't say no.


----------



## EastTexFrank

The hedges are still calling me but I'm trying to ignore them.  It's shaping up to be another hot and humid one.  I've got to get those darned hedges done before I mow, probably at the beginning of next week.  Otherwise, I'm taking things pretty easy.

Joe, you do good work.  I love those Dutch doors.  I also wish that I had your energy.  No more big projects for me.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> The hedges are still calling me but I'm trying to ignore them.  It's shaping up to be another hot and humid one.  I've got to get those darned hedges done before I mow, probably at the beginning of next week.  Otherwise, I'm taking things pretty easy.
> 
> Joe, you do good work.  I love those Dutch doors.  I also wish that I had your energy.  No more big projects for me.



You got a bush hog?  Mine has a “dehedge” setting.


----------



## m1west

Went to shop again before the help starts, got the 2- frames I mitered yesterday welded up. I put a v to weld so I could get a full penetration that lays down flat for when the panel bolts on. this will be my morning routine until I get all the frames and mounts completed.Then the work will be on top the container.


----------



## Melensdad

Went to the woods and cut out more of the 'hanging tree' that was suspended by grape vines and hanging over one of our paths.  Got the last piece down and cut into firewood.  A lot of dead grape vine is still there, but a lot of it is gone too.  I was just glad to get the last 20' section of tree down and cut up.

Now my wrist and hand hurts.  But I expected that.  Damn arthritis.  Chain saw does it to me every time but my wrist and hand will get better quick enough.

Not sure what the plans are for the rest of the day.  It is actually under 80 degrees today, first time that has happened in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the city to get gas and diesel and refill a propane tank for camp. Went to try out some of the meat we made up yesterday. DELICIOUS! I'm not a baloney fan but this stuff is awesome. 

Heading to camp soon with a few of the kids. My wife is staying home with the oldest 3.


----------



## FrancSevin

We "FINALLY" received all the components to begin packaging the masks for the airlines.  The ear strings are a B!tch! But after about 6 hours of redneck engineering, we got 'er done.

So, 10,000 packages done,
 9,990,000 to go


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Thank you Spc. Valentine US Army National Guard for the kind and gentle testing.
> 2 cm up each nostril/ 10 seconds each in a swab swirl.
> Eyes watering like a sonofa*****.
> Results in 24-48 hours.



Did you find out today if you have any corona-boogers in your nose or will it be tomorrow?


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Did you find out today if you have any corona-boogers in your nose or will it be tomorrow?



Nothing yet, Lenny.
You know I'll let you all know the outcome of that.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, at 8 o'clock this morning it was 85°F and humid as all get out.  I was looking for a good excuse not to go do the hedges but couldn't come up with one and then I stumbled across it ... literally.  I got my working clothes on and stepped out the kitchen door and tripped over the cat, staggered down the short ramp and went head first in to my wife's car.  Damn it hurt.  I love that cat.  It's totally mental.  It is the most loving cat I've ever known but it does like to get in to your feet and rub herself against you even when you're walking.  One of these days I'm going to step on her and kill her.  Anyway, I've a bump on my head and my right shoulder hurts like hell.  I may just shoot that ginger fluffball tomorrow.    No, not really but I did get to put the hedges off for a couple of days.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, at 8 o'clock this morning it was 85°F and humid as all get out.  I was looking for a good excuse not to go do the hedges but couldn't come up with one and then I stumbled across it ... literally.  I got my working clothes on and stepped out the kitchen door and tripped over the cat, staggered down the short ramp and went head first in to my wife's car.  Damn it hurt.  I love that cat.  It's totally mental.  It is the most loving cat I've ever known but it does like to get in to your feet and rub herself against you even when you're walking.  One of these days I'm going to step on her and kill her.  Anyway, I've a bump on my head and my right shoulder hurts like hell.  I may just shoot that ginger fluffball tomorrow.    No, not really but I did get to put the hedges off for a couple of days.



OUCH!  Get some rest, hope you feel better soon!  Pet the cat for us.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Right now? Sitting by the fire at camp relaxing playing guitar. Later?  Who knows. Maybe a swim in the lake. No set plans. It's camp.


----------



## pirate_girl

Here I am up and around before 6am, and I don't even work today.
Yesterday was good. A short 8 hours lol
Before you ask Lenny, nope.. no covid testing results as yet.
Probably won't be until later on in the week.
I was asking a friend at the healthcare center where I used to be employed about theirs.
They got tested a few days before us and still haven't heard anything.
It's the sheer volume of tests going on at the moment!

Today is numero uno son Jeff's birthday.
42!
He (and number 1 grandbug) are getting treated to Red Lobster this evening to celebrate. 
He wants to go to the one in Toledo.
That's fine with me.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Here I am up and around before 6am, and I don't even work today.
> Yesterday was good. A short 8 hours lol
> Before you ask Lenny, nope.. no covid testing results as yet.
> Probably won't be until later on in the week.
> I was asking a friend at the healthcare center where I used to be employed about theirs.
> They got tested a few days before us and still haven't heard anything.
> It's the sheer volume of tests going on at the moment!
> 
> Today is numero uno son Jeff's birthday.
> 42!
> He (and number 1 grandbug) are getting treated to Red Lobster this evening to celebrate.
> He wants to go to the one in Toledo.
> That's fine with me.




Did they tell you 24 to 48 hours?  Oh well....best wishes.

Tell your son HAPPY BIRTHDAY from all of us!  I hope y'all enjoy the meal.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Did they tell you 24 to 48 hours?  Oh well....best wishes.
> 
> Tell your son HAPPY BIRTHDAY from all of us!  I hope y'all enjoy the meal.



Thank you.

Yes, we were told 24-48 hours.
That was the administrator's guess.
I'm guessing we had to be told something.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Yes, we were told 24-48 hours.
> That was the administrator's guess.
> I'm guessing we had to be told something.




Typical government BS!  And they want to control our guns!!!!!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

Really, what good is the stupid covid test when you don't get the results back for a week?
Anything could transpire between then and now.
Useless, IMO.


----------



## pirate_girl

This was in yesterday's local newspaper.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Home from camp. Hurting. Back is flared up. Gallbladder attack last night crawling into bed. Keeled over in pain. Woke up this morning still hurting. Barely made it to the truck and drove home.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Home from camp. Hurting. Back is flared up. Gallbladder attack last night crawling into bed. Keeled over in pain. Woke up this morning still hurting. Barely made it to the truck and drove home.



Hope you feel better after some rest!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

jim slagle said:


> Hope you feel better after some rest!


Thanks. The gallbladder has been ok for a while now without any attacks. Last night it hit me without warning though. Sharp stabbing pain in my right abdomen. It's still very tender. Waiting for a surgery date. Covid totally fd that up as well. The hospital will be backlogged for months. They're just starting to do other surgery again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today was a blast.
We ate in Maumee, then Jeff wanted to explore downtown Toledo (central), like we've never been there before?? Lol
Pubs, eateries, the museum of art, the Mudhens stadium.
I took tons of pictures.
He drove while myself and grandie talked future (hers).
I thank God for days like this.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks. The gallbladder has been ok for a while now without any attacks. Last night it hit me without warning though. Sharp stabbing pain in my right abdomen. It's still very tender. Waiting for a surgery date. Covid totally fd that up as well. The hospital will be backlogged for months. They're just starting to do other surgery again.



That sucks.
It really does.
I thought about you today Brian while we were passing trucks with Ontario plates.
You're the only Canuck I know.


----------



## Bannedjoe

pirate_girl said:


> Today was a blast.
> We ate in Maumee, then Jeff wanted to explore downtown Toledo (central), like we've never been there before?? Lol
> Pubs, eateries, the museum of art, the Mudhens stadium.
> I took tons of pictures.
> He drove while myself and grandie talked future (hers).
> I thank God for days like this.
> 
> View attachment 128252
> 
> View attachment 128253



Son of a bitch.
If I had a big 'ol plate of fried shrimp, and a lobster tail, I'd be grinning ear to ear.
These two look like you just told them their dog got run over.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Son of a bitch.
> If I had a big 'ol plate of fried shrimp, and a lobster tail, I'd be grinning ear to ear.
> These two look like you just told them their dog got run over.



Thats the look I get after the 3rd plate and can't eat any more.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bannedjoe said:


> Son of a bitch.
> If I had a big 'ol plate of fried shrimp, and a lobster tail, I'd be grinning ear to ear.
> These two look like you just told them their dog got run over.



The look of serious concentration.
One does not take a plate of delicious seafood lightly.
She ate every bite. Lol

Working 2-6pm today ONLY.
I'm filing in an open spot.


----------



## Lenny

I did my 40 minutes at the gym.  Going into Council Bluffs later to do some shopping, visit with friends and give a donation to Gabriel's Corner....they are across the street from Planned Parenthood.  Pregnant women are welcome to come there to go over their options other than abortion.  They have saved lives so I'm pretty passionate about helping them.  A buddy of mine and his wife opened it up about 15 years ago after both of us got laid off.  He became a Deacon in the Catholic Church and has done some wonderful things.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> I did my 40 minutes at the gym.  Going into Council Bluffs later to do some shopping, visit with friends and give a donation to Gabriel's Corner....they are across the street from Planned Parenthood.  Pregnant women are welcome to come there to go over their options other than abortion.  They have saved lives so I'm pretty passionate about helping them.  A buddy of mine and his wife opened it up about 15 years ago after both of us got laid off.  He became a Deacon in the Catholic Church and has done some wonderful things.



I looked them up



http://www.gabrielscorner.com/


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I did my 40 minutes at the gym.  Going into Council Bluffs later to do some shopping, visit with friends and give a donation to Gabriel's Corner....they are across the street from Planned Parenthood.  Pregnant women are welcome to come there to go over their options other than abortion.  They have saved lives so I'm pretty passionate about helping them.  A buddy of mine and his wife opened it up about 15 years ago after both of us got laid off.  He became a Deacon in the Catholic Church and has done some wonderful things.


You're a good man, Lenny... with good friends.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> Typical government BS! And they want to control our guns!!!!!!!



Worse!!
In truth, they the GUBMIT, want to control every aspect of our lives.


----------



## FrancSevin

Trying to hire workers. The well is pretty dry here in St Charles County MO as most of our industries are up and running. The GM plant is hiring just about anybody with a pulse. It's many nearby sub contractors are also. They offer better pay than I can afford.

Two/three years ago, I could attract workers for $10 to $12 and hour.  Now it's $15. Proving that we do not need the Gubmit to mandate a minimum wage. 

On the other hand, most everything one needs to buy now costs more. Proving that axiom as well.


----------



## 300 H and H

FrancSevin said:


> Trying to hire workers.  The well is pretty dry here as most of our industries are up and running.  The GM plant is hiring as well. It's many nearby sub contractors are also.  They offer better pay than I can afford.
> 
> Two/three years ago, I could attract workers for $10 to 12 and hour.  Now it's $15.  Proving that we do not need the Gubmit to mandate a minimum wage.
> 
> On the other hand, most everything one needs to buy now costs more.  Proving that axiom as well.



I have been paying $15 for a decade for good help. 
In this game, it is a cheap price to pay, for some one who will not damage a $200K+ machine. Most around these parts have gone to $15 as well, and we are short of workers here. Especially for experienced help... 

In a tractor cultivating soybeans today. Home for lunch...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> I have been paying $15 for a decade for good help.
> In this game, it is a cheap price to pay, for some one who will not damage a $200K+ machine. Most around these parts have gone to $15 as well, and we are short of workers here. Especially for experienced help...
> 
> In a tractor cultivating soybeans today. Home for lunch...
> 
> Regards, Kirk


You are hiring qualified people to handle that equipment. And paying what they are worth.
 I do as well
But I also hire people who failed to pay attention in school.  They come as un-professionals with no real skills. Pick up two pieces and put them onto the moving conveyor.  "Lucy and Ethel" at the candy company.

I am a subcontractor to a large fulfillment house.  I visited their KC Operations plant last week.  No one on the production line spoke English except the machine operator.  That is what I am up against in my industry.

Our biggest competitors operate in sanctuary cities.  I refuse to hire illegals out of hand. Call me a bigot or a xenophobe, but it *is* illegal to do so.


----------



## Lenny

jim slagle said:


> I looked them up
> http://www.gabrielscorner.com/



They offer free ultrasound to pregnant women to show them what their babies look like.  If they see their kid sucking his thumb or something like that, they realize it's not just a mass of tissue in their bodies.  Someone donated $80,000 for the ultrasound machine and Gabriel's Corner has nurses who volunteer for it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> They offer free ultrasound to pregnant women to show them what their babies look like.  If they see their kid sucking his thumb or something like that, they realize it's not just a mass of tissue in their bodies.  Someone donated $80,000 for the ultrasound machine and Gabriel's Corner has nurses who volunteer for it.


----------



## FrancSevin

300 H and H said:


> I have been paying $15 for a decade for good help.
> In this game, it is a cheap price to pay, for some one who will not damage a $200K+ machine. Most around these parts have gone to $15 as well, and we are short of workers here. Especially for experienced help...
> 
> *In a tractor cultivating soybeans today. Home for lunch...
> 
> *Regards, Kirk



BTW;
I forgot to mention...;
In my day as a young boy on the farm, I never got "in" a tractor. We sat "on" them at 100F or 10F below.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

FrancSevin said:


> BTW;
> I forgot to mention...;
> In my day as a young boy on the farm, I never got "in" a tractor. We sat "on" them at 100F or 10F below.



:th_lmao:


----------



## pixie

I'm thinking one gets 'in' a tractor when it has a cab and a/c but 'on' one when it's only got a seat.


----------



## FrancSevin

pixie said:


> I'm thinking one gets 'in' a tractor when it has a cab and a/c but 'on' one when it's only got a seat.



Cab with AC? Are you kidding me?
AC, Stereos, internet connections and GPS.

Farmin' ain't like your daddy, or grand pappy, used to do.
Today, most successful farmers have college degrees. 

Ain't nuthin' lowbrow about farmin'
However, it is still requires honest hard work.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Finally trapped and got rid of the feral cat that has been hanging around for months.  Normally I'm a live and let live kind of guy but this thing has become an absolute pest over the last few weeks.  I don't take any pleasure in it but it had to be done.  Damn, it was a wild mfer.  

I fertilized an watered my covid potato garden and was piddling around outside when my wife came out and pulled the plug on any further activity.  She told me that the heat index was 115° and that I needed to get my butt indoors and in to the a/c.  After over 40 years together, when she gets that dogmatic it's best just to say, "Yes ma'am" and do what you're told.  Actually I was glad.  It was freekin' hot out there.  Much nicer inside.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, did start up on some conveyor and gravity track we installed at a local cannery. Over 100 degrees outside complete with steam just in case you're still a little chilly. Went well and got some more work out of it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nasty thunderstorm rolled through during the night. I slept through it. Another one on the way this afternoon. 

Physio this morning. Went to home depot and scored some treated fence boards for a project at camp. Not sure if it's like that in the states but up here, there's been a lumber shortage for anything treated. I've been trying for 2 weeks to get 20 6ft treated fence boards without any luck. I also attempted to pick up a few 2x4s. Home depot was out so I tried another place. They were also out of stock. Eventually I'll find what I need.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nasty thunderstorm rolled through during the night. I slept through it. Another one on the way this afternoon.
> 
> Physio this morning. Went to home depot and scored some treated fence boards for a project at camp. Not sure if it's like that in the states but up here, there's been a lumber shortage for anything treated. I've been trying for 2 weeks to get 20 6ft treated fence boards without any luck. I also attempted to pick up a few 2x4s. Home depot was out so I tried another place. They were also out of stock. Eventually I'll find what I need.



No, we have the same issues here. I went to Lowes last week and they did not have one, not ONE piece of treated decking. Two stores.
I finally scored some at Menards but their 5/4 is actually 5/4 and doesn't match the old deck thickness.

I do have some 16' ones in storage I can cut down to 10' for replacing the bad boards on our main deck. However, what I need is 12' to expand the deck at my summer camp lake Stockton MO.

6' lumber I can use but not 4' pieces.


BTW, Lowes and Home Depot have lousy treatment lumber. It is not ground contact and barely lasts longer than untreated pine. Menards is truly treated for ground contact and is dimensionally superior. I am building a 36' X 48' floating deck at the Ozark ranch this fall. All of it will be from Menards. 

No piers, just 12'' of crushed limestone base with 6" X 8" treated bunk lumber supporting the 2"X 10" joists framing. We still have not agreed on what we will build on top of that. A small cabin or perhaps just combining three Cedar
structures with metal roofing from prefab kits. Then using the frames to create a 36' X 12' cabin.

It's a dream plan. I'm 73 and running a business that is keeping me up a nights. It may never happen.


----------



## EastTexFrank

In the words of PG, "I'm doing nowt".

Went in to town to vote in the run-off election.  Swung by the doctor's office for a few minutes to make a deposit, literally.  It was a stool smear sample.  I'm glad that is over and done with.  It's true what they say, "You can't pick up a turd by the clean end".  

Did some more running around and then home.  My grass needs cutting but in this heat I couldn't whip up any enthusiasm for it.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> My grass needs cutting but in this heat I couldn't whip up any enthusiasm for it.  Maybe tomorrow.



Same here, definitely an inside day. 

My weather station says 104, NWS says 103 and weather channel says 102.

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

It's Wednesday.
Back to work day.
Covid testing results are beginning to trickle back in for our facility.
Yesterday 34 came back all negative.
I expect mine will too.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's Wednesday.
> Back to work day.
> Covid testing results are beginning to trickle back in for our facility.
> Yesterday 34 came back all negative.
> I expect mine will too.



Good news!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Good news!



News that I fully expected.
Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> It's Wednesday.
> Back to work day.
> Covid testing results are beginning to trickle back in for our facility.
> Yesterday 34 came back all negative.
> I expect mine will too.




You're lucky you don't live in south Florida where some testing stations are reporting almost 100% positive.
Fortunately, later audits showed only 10% or less was the real number.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> You're lucky you don't live in south Florida where some testing stations are reporting almost 100% positive.
> Fortunately, later audits showed only 10% or less was the real number.



Francis, I've thought this has been bullshit from the very beginning.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Francis, I've thought this has been bullshit from the very beginning.



In New York city, we brought in a Navy hospital ship ad converted the Javits center to hospital care.  In both cases, virtually nobody came.


----------



## Lenny

Not sure what I'm doing today, other than the gym in a few minutes.  I'm on the City of Avoca Planning and Zoning Committee.  There is a meeting this evening so I will go to it.  Last meeting months ago we approved a new housing tract, so we will be discussing it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I've got to take the trash down to the front gate in a few minutes for the weekly pick-up.

It's not too sunny this morning, lots of high clouds, so I may attack the yard later on.  It's still hot and muggy though so then again, maybe not.    My, I'm getting lazy in my old age.  

I canceled our long trip to Colorado and northern New Mexico yesterday.  It looks as if the motorhome has just turned in to a yard ornament.  I need to wash and wax that thing.  Since it's cloudy today that's maybe what I'll do.


----------



## m1west

Hi all,  I got one of the solar panel frames mocked up the other day on the table. I designed a hinge and support system to hold them at the correct angle. Then this morning before the help showed up I got most all of the frame and support pieces cut. After that I took some cable conveyor shives to a local foundry for casting. There are becoming very few vendors you can get the parts from now days. Lucky for me there is a local foundry 5 miles from me and they will cast anything you want. Looks like I just started another division of the business.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today was a case of "what to do?"  I had planned on loading up the side by side and little quad and heading to the bush for a ride with my 10 yr old. After an hour of messing with the small quad I discovered that the carb is fd. So I ordered a new one. My neighbor showed up and said he's cutting a trail on his property to get to mine. I loaded up the chainsaw and headed over. 3 hours later we had 300 feet of trail cut. Dentist appointment now.


----------



## Bannedjoe

More holes. More posts. More mud.
If I ever do this shit again, I'm going to rent a tractor based auger.
This ground is so hard, it took 3 days to dig 5 holes.

But hey, I'm burnin' calories, and building muscle...I guess.

Mama's got the primer coat happening.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> More holes. More posts. More mud.
> If I ever do this shit again, I'm going to rent a tractor based auger.
> This ground is so hard, it took 3 days to dig 5 holes.
> 
> But hey, I'm burnin' calories, and building muscle...I guess.
> 
> Mama's got the primer coat happening.



I feel your pain I'm digging in the same on a mountain, although it is not as hot as where you are, I still started at daybreak


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> I feel your pain I'm digging in the same on a mountain, although it is not as hot as where you are, I still started at daybreak



If it weren't for a heavy assed digging bar and water, I'd still be digging.


----------



## FrancSevin

I too feel your pain Joe.  I have to dig holes in the Ozark mountain aggregate.  Rocks held together by a sort of amalgam clay.  The clay is either hard as shale  when dry or gooey as Elmer's glue when wet.  One has about 20 minutes to dig it furiously when it is changing state from one to the other.

My neighbor was putting in a fence some years ago, and had a tractor mounted hole digger. What I saw happen scared me to death,  He was working with another fella, pushing down on the tiller bar as the compact tractor powered auger went into the ground.  At about two feet deep, the damn auger caught on a large rock and two guys  trying desperately to mount the spinning tractor and shut it down.


----------



## FrancSevin

When My father-in-law died two years ago, he was already behind on his mortgage. His house was in disrepair, small leaks despite the "new" roof, concrete drive was beyond recovery and pitched toward his foundation. The north wall of which was bowing and the south wall cracked, vertically and horizontally, in several places.
He would not let us fix it, and would not move in with us. This even though his house was across our street and he spent most of his time in our house.

He had not paid the HOA for years. And had a second mortgage. 


In good shape the house was worth about $180K. He owes $130K. To meet code would require about $110K in repairs and code compliance. Flippers told me the needed $40K to bring into sellable condition.

In other words, it was so far underwater nobody wanted it. 


Last month, the county cited code violation. The only legitimate ones were electrical and a cracked driveway. Curiously, they weren't wasn't cited. A leaky gutter, two bush branches in a former fire pit, faded paint and a broken fascia board were. 

My wife is on the deed but has no financial connection. With no interest in the property ourselves, we turned it over to the bank/mortgage company two years ago. They have never executed foreclosure in all that time.

Meanwhile, I have paid the electric and gas bill to keep the house warm and lights on. I mow the yard and trim bushes. I even stabilized a brick wall that was falling off the front of the house and re-secured it to the structure. All to keep the neighbors from complaining. 

Yet one did and now I have a huge fine accumulating daily until I bring the property to code. Roof, basement, Driveway and paint=at least $40K.

But good news today. At least I hope so. Nine certified letters all saying the exact same thing. The house will be sold by the new mortgage holder on the county courthouse steps on August fifth, 2020.

I do hope this gets the county off my back.


----------



## pirate_girl

Tonight I'm celebrating that our facility is covid crud free.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Tonight I'm celebrating that our facility is covid crud free.




Worth a celebration!  Cookies and Ice Cream?


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> When My father-in-law died two years ago......



I don't get why you're responsible for the fines.
Just because you were pitching in and helping take care of it?
It was the banks property, right?


----------



## Lenny

Lenny said:


> Not sure what I'm doing today, other than the gym in a few minutes.  I'm on the City of Avoca Planning and Zoning Committee.  There is a meeting this evening so I will go to it.  Last meeting months ago we approved a new housing tract, so we will be discussing it.




The Planning and Zoning meeting didn't go well in my opinion.  The owner of the Motel 6 in town wanted to change the land he owns right next to the Motel 6 to residential so he could build a home for himself and be next to his business.  One vote short of approving it.  I told the committee that one of the reasons I moved to Avoca was to get away from the big city rules and regulations and work more as a community.  There always has to be one or two there to screw things up.  We rescheduled a meeting for next Wednesday to review it.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> My neighbor was putting in a fence some years ago, and had a tractor mounted hole digger. What I saw happen scared me to death,  He was working with another fella, pushing down on the tiller bar as the compact tractor powered auger went into the ground.  At about two feet deep, the damn auger caught on a large rock and two guys  trying desperately to mount the spinning tractor and shut it down.



I've never seen that done with a tractor but I sure as hell have seen it done with a hand held auger.  In fact, many years ago when I was putting a fence around the raised bed veggie garden, it happened so often that I was bruised from my knee to my armpit.  In that case it was a combination of fractured rock and tree roots.  That's when I bought the post-hole digger for the compact tractor.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> I don't get why you're responsible for the fines.
> Just because you were pitching in and helping take care of it?
> It was the banks property, right?



Because the HOA and the county Inspectors are @ssholes. And by a technical stretch of law they could hassle us.

Unfortunately for us, the Banks had not completed foreclosure in two long years. This despite our pledge to release the property. So legally, my wife was still considered to be the owner. And, she was the executor of her dad's estate.  Therefore responsible.
There was no probate so nothing transferred to her. The property had no value over and above the mortgage. Therefore the banks involved couldn't get rid of it easily without a loss. So they stalled.

It put us in a legal limbo. 

Our lawyer and personal banker both said to walk away. So we did.

My brother had a similar experience when he was executor of my father's estate. City of Ferguson, and lienholders, wanted all their money and took him to court. He eventually won out but it was hell for him.


----------



## Lenny

I'm going about 150 miles north of here to visit with some family and friends.  It's called the 'Iowa Great Lakes' area......just south of Minnesota.  I love to drive so it's all good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> I'm going about 150 miles north of here to visit with some family and friends.  It's called the 'Iowa Great Lakes' area......just south of Minnesota.  I love to drive so it's all good.



Have a safe trip Lenny.
I'm not doing a dang thing today.


----------



## m1west

Back down at the shop at daybreak, got most of the mounting brackets for mounting the solar panel frames on top the container cut and drilled. Tomorrow I will miter the square tubes for the rest of the frames. When they are welded up it will be time to get on top of the container and start mounting. I am hoping that I get on top early next week.


----------



## Lenny

I went to the gym a couple of hours ago.  This evening I'm going to a nacho bar fund raiser put on by 22 Veterans Suicide Awareness Association at the Council Bluffs Legion Hall, put on by 22 Veterans Suicide Awareness Association (Facebook).  Definitely a good cause.


----------



## m1west

My buddy Robert came over this morning to check out the solar container project and ate up a bunch of time. I only got 2 more frames mitered for welding done. Tomorrow I will miter the other 2 and start welding them out. I hope to be mounting them on the container some time next week. Also I ordered a 5200 watt wind generator that should be here next week.


----------



## Melensdad

Ran some errands this morning.  Nice day so I rode the motorcycle.  I had the occasion to use my horn while on a 4 lane rural highway.  Running along at about 50-to-55mph when a Dodge Caravan decided he wanted my lane.  He was polite enough to use his turn signal.  I was in the left lane, he was in the right.  I was in alignment with his rear wheel well when I saw the front turn signal start to flash and he slowly started to move into my lane, a long but reasonably impotent _"tweet"_ of the factory horn and he pulled back into his lane, I passed with a polite wave.  As bad as the factory horn is on my bike I was glad the driver had his window down so I was fortunate he could hear it.

Very likely I had moved into his blind spot.  No harm, no foul.  I'm sure appreciate the friendly wave instead of the middle finger.  I know I appreciated the heads up from the turn signal.

The low volume of the factory horn, one of those things that is always on my "to do list" will be moved up the priority ladder to top of the heap.  Just need to decide which horn to buy.  Really looking for a simple plug and play, or close to a plug and play.

Looking at the "Denali Sound Bomb MINI"

YouTube -->


----------



## pirate_girl

This is my weekend to work.
Double 12s.
We now have an enclosed tent sat up outside for families to FINALLY come visit their loved ones.
At a distance, but nonetheless visiting.


----------



## Melensdad

Snuck out of the bedroom without waking the baby.  Enjoying a cup of espresso, quietly, with Nelson the Corgi.  

Later this morning a young friend is coming over to pick up my welder.  Not sure what he is going to use it for.  As much as I use it, he can probably keep it and I might just borrow it when I need it.  But he is good about returning things in better condition than when they were borrowed.  

Probably going to try to get to a farmers market.  We hoped to go to the blueberry farm but we have excessive heat warnings again today.  So it would be pretty stupid to wander about a farm picking berries in this weather . . . especially since we now have a 4 month old baby to deal with when we leave the house.  So a farmers market makes more sense to just buy the berries.


----------



## Melensdad

Snuck out of the bedroom without waking the baby.  Enjoying a cup of espresso, quietly, with Nelson the Corgi.  

Later this morning a young friend is coming over to pick up my welder.  Not sure what he is going to use it for.  As much as I use it, he can probably keep it and I might just borrow it when I need it.  But he is good about returning things in better condition than when they were borrowed.  

Probably going to try to get to a farmers market.  We hoped to go to the blueberry farm but we have excessive heat warnings again today.  So it would be pretty stupid to wander about a farm picking berries in this weather . . . especially since we now have a 4 month old baby to deal with when we leave the house.  So a farmers market makes more sense to just buy the berries.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Came out to camp yesterday. Got a couple hours of work done building a fence skirting along the length of the camper and back to the outdoor kitchen. It's mostly to deter the dogs from taking off when they are outside so we don't have to tie them up. My son has to work today so my wife will bring him back and I will stay to finish the fence. Well, that section anyways. A couple more weekends and I'll have a fully fenced yard at camp with 3 access gates. 

We had a couple huge wind storms come through here this week. Other campers had things blown around but our site was all as we left it last weekend. The boat survived tied to the dock. All good. The outdoor kitchen, being open concept, is actually weather proof and dry on the inside during a storm and has survived some heavy rain and wind. The roof will be much better at handling the snow this winter.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Came out to camp yesterday. Got a couple hours of work done building a fence skirting along the length of the camper and back to the outdoor kitchen. It's mostly to deter the dogs from taking off when they are outside so we don't have to tie them up. My son has to work today so my wife will bring him back and I will stay to finish the fence. Well, that section anyways. A couple more weekends and I'll have a fully fenced yard at camp with 3 access gates.
> 
> We had a couple huge wind storms come through here this week. Other campers had things blown around but our site was all as we left it last weekend. The boat survived tied to the dock. All good. The outdoor kitchen, being open concept, is actually weather proof and dry on the inside during a storm and has survived some heavy rain and wind. The roof will be much better at handling the snow this winter.



Lots of work paying off. Looking good.


----------



## m1west

Back down to the shop, more mitering on the panel frames, and maybe some welding.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Finished mowing the yard yesterday.  I noticed some spots that are starting to turn a little brown.  I flagged one of the sprinklers last night and another this morning.  The one this morning is one of the originals from when I had the system installed 23 years ago.   I've got my money's worth out of that one and it's probably due to be changed out.  It's still working but I can't adjust the spray pattern any more.  While I do that I may as well check the rest of them too.  

I wanted to spray the yard for bugs today but I suppose that I'll have to do that tomorrow ... or the day after.  I treated over 20 anthills last week with granules but I swear there are just as many popped up again.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

m1west said:


> Lots of work paying off. Looking good.


Thanks. It's a labor of love. I enjoy just puttering around with a saw, screw gun and some wood to build things. Here's this morning's project finished. I extended the short skirting fence all the way to the back of the camper and over to the kitchen with a gate. 

We have an outside shower on the back of the camper. At some point this summer, I plan on building a 3'x6' shower stall there all closed in with a roof kinda like the kitchen complete with a door for privacy so we can start doing more showers out here.


----------



## FrancSevin

Good news in the mail today.  Dad's house is in final foreclosure and goes up for aution on the courthouse steps next month.

I had two flippers come by to see it. He was very excited about the potential and laid out his budget.  All new everything and  the local comp's indicate that he could do well in our current market.  I've seen his work a few blocks up the street.  Very professional.

Finally, that yoke is gonna be off my neck.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Thanks. It's a labor of love. I enjoy just puttering around with a saw, screw gun and some wood to build things. Here's this morning's project finished. I extended the short skirting fence all the way to the back of the camper and over to the kitchen with a gate.
> 
> We have an outside shower on the back of the camper. At some point this summer, I plan on building a 3'x6' shower stall there all closed in with a roof kinda like the kitchen complete with a door for privacy so we can start doing more showers out here.



Couple more trips it will be a cabin


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> This is my weekend to work.
> Double 12s.
> We now have an enclosed tent sat up outside for families to FINALLY come visit their loved ones.
> At a distance, but nonetheless visiting.



Hope you made it through your long day. 

Jim


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Hope you made it through your long day.
> 
> Jim



Yup.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Back down to the shop, more mitering on the panel frames, and maybe some welding.



Got the other 4- frames welded out today. The next couple days I have to go to the field in the mornings, so that going to slow me down a little. I am planing to make a Work cabin trip at the end of this week. I still have to finish the services trench from where the container will sit to the cabin, plus I like to go there at least once a month to keep an eye on things.


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Hope you made it through your long day.
> 
> Jim



Yesterday too.
Mother of God....
Now I'm off for two days.

Yesterday around dinnertime, a wicked storm blew through.
One of my elderly ladies came up to the nurses station and said "that tent out there blew away!

The wind carried it from the front entrance, across the parking lot, concrete blocks and all.
Maintenance got it put back in place once the storm was over.
It's the tent being used starting today for family visits.


----------



## m1west

Went to the field this morning, then got one solar panel frame cleaned up with the pivot clips and support brackets weld on. Not going to get much done on it this week, real work is getting in the way.


----------



## Bannedjoe

West side porch roof almost complete. (I phones sure can screw up angles.)
Just have to cut and install the supports, and get the roof coating on.

I think between these two roofs, I may have climbed enough ladder to get to the moon.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

For a day without anything planned, this is the first time I stopped. Went to the city to pick up a couple things I needed for camp. On the way home I decided that instead of turning off the highway to go home I'd keep going straight through to camp to finish building a gate for the fence so I can relax this weekend. It's an hour drive to get there. 

So I got to work and built a gate to finish off the fence then put together a new sewer hose to empty the black tank on the camper. Got that empty and ran the poop tank up to the dumping station to empty. Then I figured that while I'm there I'd run the wash cycle on the sewer tank on the camper. That requires hooking up a hose to a fitting that runs right to the tank and comes out a sprayer built into the tank. Once I ran that for a few minutes I brought the poop tank back up to empty a second time.

Once that was done, I went down to the boat to grab my fishing stuff as I'm going out later this week with a buddy in his boat to go fishing on a different lake. I started looking at the boat and thought it needed a good cleaning so I brought the truck and boat trailer down to the launch and got a ride back to the boat to bring it to the launch and load it up. 

I got home shortly after 3 and took a look at the lawn then decided to fire up the mower and tackle it. An hour and a half later the lawn was mowed and it was time to fire up the grill for some bbq hamburgers. 

I don't know how I had time to work before. Lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> For a day without anything planned, this is the first time I stopped. Went to the city to pick up a couple things I needed for camp. On the way home I decided that instead of turning off the highway to go home I'd keep going straight through to camp to finish building a gate for the fence so I can relax this weekend. It's an hour drive to get there.
> 
> So I got to work and built a gate to finish off the fence then put together a new sewer hose to empty the black tank on the camper. Got that empty and ran the poop tank up to the dumping station to empty. Then I figured that while I'm there I'd run the wash cycle on the sewer tank on the camper. That requires hooking up a hose to a fitting that runs right to the tank and comes out a sprayer built into the tank. Once I ran that for a few minutes I brought the poop tank back up to empty a second time.
> 
> Once that was done, I went down to the boat to grab my fishing stuff as I'm going out later this week with a buddy in his boat to go fishing on a different lake. I started looking at the boat and thought it needed a good cleaning so I brought the truck and boat trailer down to the launch and got a ride back to the boat to bring it to the launch and load it up.
> 
> I got home shortly after 3 and took a look at the lawn then decided to fire up the mower and tackle it. An hour and a half later the lawn was mowed and it was time to fire up the grill for some bbq hamburgers.
> 
> I don't know how I had time to work before. Lol



Man, you just tire me out reading that stuff.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Man, you just tire me out reading that stuff.



Same here.  Read a few posts from Brian, Marty, and Joe then cruise the snowcat forums and their projects I have to take a nap I’m so tired :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

Day 2 of a stupid cough, tickly throat, watery eyes and sneezing.
Either allergies or a cold.
I knocked myself out with Dimetapp last night early.
I'll rest today as I'm back to work tomorrow, unless this is brewing into a full blown head cold.
Been wearing a damn mask daily amongst any other people since mid March, no covid crud, but now this.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, praying that it's just a cold and you get through it quickly.


----------



## 300 H and H

pirate_girl said:


> Day 2 of a stupid cough, tickly throat, watery eyes and sneezing.
> Either allergies or a cold.
> I knocked myself out with Dimetapp last night early.
> I'll rest today as I'm back to work tomorrow, unless this is brewing into a full blown head cold.
> Been wearing a damn mask daily amongst any other people since mid March, no covid crud, but now this.


PG, 

My suggestion a netti pot and Zycam zinc. Lots of fluids and rest if you can.

I was going to deliver corn today. But I found the bin to be hot, in the beginning of a long process of spoilage. Damn good I found it. By tomorrow with the air from the fan, and the stirring of a machine in the corn, you won't know it was the same bin of corn.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Day 2 of a stupid cough, tickly throat, watery eyes and sneezing.
> Either allergies or a cold.
> I knocked myself out with Dimetapp last night early.
> I'll rest today as I'm back to work tomorrow, unless this is brewing into a full blown head cold.
> Been wearing a damn mask daily amongst any other people since mid March, no covid crud, but now this.




Lollie,

Many of your posts have touched our hearts, but this time it sounds like you may have touched your own eyes or nose.

Get well soon.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Day 2 of a stupid cough, tickly throat, watery eyes and sneezing.
> Either allergies or a cold.
> I knocked myself out with Dimetapp last night early.
> I'll rest today as I'm back to work tomorrow, unless this is brewing into a full blown head cold.
> Been wearing a damn mask daily amongst any other people since mid March, no covid crud, but now this.





Lenny said:


> P_G, praying that it's just a cold and you get through it quickly.





300 H and H said:


> PG,
> 
> My suggestion a netti pot and Zycam zinc. Lots of fluids and rest if you can.
> 
> I was going to deliver corn today. But I found the bin to be hot, in the beginning of a long process of spoilage. Damn good I found it. By tomorrow with the air from the fan, and the stirring of a machine in the corn, you won't know it was the same bin of corn.





FrancSevin said:


> Lollie,
> 
> Many of your posts have touched our hearts, but this time it sounds like you may have touched your own eyes or nose.
> 
> Get well soon.



Hope You Feel Better Soon!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I overdid it the past few days and today I'm paying for it. Oh well. Gallbladder is flared up again. Waiting for a surgery date on that. Covid delayed that. I suppose it'll get dealt with if it gets worse though. Kind of a stabbing pain in my right upper abdomen.


----------



## Melensdad

Gave myself my first shot of Humira today.

My arthritis has been acting up and getting worse over the past 6 months.  I didn't realize it was my arthritis because I was physically active and just assumed I was over-doing workouts with the kids, work around the property, etc.  But then Covid hit and was not doing much and the pains were getting worse.  Figure out all by myself that shouldn't happen.  Started working with my rheumatologist to get the ball rolling on Humira, had to go through a series of blood tests, x-rays, etc to make sure I was able to take the drug.  Once cleared it was pretty easy, they ship me a 30 day supply direct to my door, which in my case, is 2 pre-filled "pens" that work like an epipen.  

Honestly it was painless.  Which made me happy.

Raining now so I'm sitting with a dog next to me, a sleeping baby on my lap, another sleeping dog nearby.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks all ye concerned citizens.
Right now I sure don't feel as crappy as yesterday.
Francis, right now I have no temp, a productive cough, slight sore throat, no nasal drip.
I'm thinking it's just the usual cold I get every year this time of year, without fail.
It hit me like a ton of bricks though.
My body is rebelling against the long work days.
I'm not getting any younger either.

Called off work EARLY this morning.
I heard an audible gasp from the other end.
Then; "well... get well soon". Click!


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks all ye concerned citizens.
> Right now I sure don't feel as crappy as yesterday.
> Francis, right now I have no temp, a productive cough, slight sore throat, no nasal drip.
> I'm thinking it's just the usual cold I get every year this time of year, without fail.
> It hit me like a ton of bricks though.
> My body is rebelling against the long work days.
> I'm not getting any younger either.
> 
> Called off work EARLY this morning.
> I heard an audible gasp from the other end.
> Then; "well... get well soon". Click!



Good news that it's not corona bologna.  

It sounds like you will be missed at work but she's not concerned about your wellbeing.  I'm sure if the same person was sick, she would expect, "Awe!  Poor baby!  You take care of yourself," when calling in.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the city with the trailer to pick up a whole bunch of fence boards and other lumber/materials at home depot to start building a 4x8 outside shower at camp next week. It'll be a work in progress over the next few weeks.

If the weather holds, I may head out to start tackling another project. The engine hood on the mower is cracked in a few places and it's all faded. So I want to repair and paint it.


----------



## FrancSevin

Trying to hire more help. I'm hoping that after today the Gubmit checks stop coming and a few people decide to go back to work.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Trying to hire more help. I'm hoping that after today the Gubmit checks stop coming and a few people decide to go back to work.



same here 30% unemployment and can't find anyone willing to work.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I got 4 of the 6 frames cleaned up with the mountain attachments welded on, after they are all done I have to drill holes to mount the panels and paint the frames. Then they will be ready to install on top of the container. Made one really dumbass move this morning, I went to flip one of the frames over on the table and grabbed it right where I just welded it and burned the shit out of 2 fingers and the palm of my hand, thats going to be great for digging on the mountain this weekend.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> same here 30% unemployment and can't find anyone willing to work.


Even during the Obama years, St. Charles County MO. had a low rate of unemployment. I don't believe we ever went over 5%.

Right now it is at 3.3%  However, one must keep in mind the rate is based on people who WANT to go to work and cannot find station.

Minimum wage here is $8.35 per hour.  We start at $10.00.  Most places are $ 10 to $12.  Some  to $15.  But few offer a 40 hour week for five weekdays 7:00 to 3:30.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Good news that it's not corona bologna.
> 
> It sounds like you will be missed at work but she's not concerned about your wellbeing.  I'm sure if the same person was sick, she would expect, "Awe!  Poor baby!  You take care of yourself," when calling in.


Aside from that Lenny, I had to get re-tested at 1pm this afternoon.
Why? Just to be safe.
This time it hurt.
This time it was a nylon fiber type swab, way up in my nasal passages.
So now I have to wait 24hrs- 3 or 4 days for the result.
And I can't go anywhere.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, that's a bummer!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> P_G, that's a bummer!



Yes, but it was necessary.
After all, anything now is about the safety of my residents or anyone else I come in contact with.
I'm sure I have a.cold.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Yes, but it was necessary.
> After all, anything now is about the safety of my residents or anyone else I come in contact with.
> I'm sure I have a.cold.



Yes, it's definitely good to be cautious.


----------



## Lenny

Had a final follow up visit with my eye doctor after the cataract surgeries June 4th and 16th.  He says I now have 20-20 vision and wants to see me in a year.  YAY!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Had a final follow up visit with my eye doctor after the cataract surgeries June 4th and 16th.  He says I now have 20-20 vision and wants to see me in a year.  YAY!



Excellent!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading out with my neighbor on an overnight fishing trip. We're driving an hour and a half west of here and staying at his wife's family trap line in a cabin in the woods.


----------



## pirate_girl

Another day of being an un-masked prisoner! Lol
No test results back yet.
I'll be surprised if I do hear anything before next week.
Last covid test took about a week, and the labs are being hammered right now because our county is now in the red zone amongst many others.
Until then, I can't go back to work and I'm on the schedule for tomorrow as a pick up. 
So it's movies and social media again.
Right now this feels like a URI, mostly sinus.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, I'm sorry you're still feeling miserable.  I too hate getting a cold or flu cuz it can't be fixed with a hammer or saw!  I hope you get better quickly and the test results come back soon and in your favor.


----------



## Lenny

Going 150 miles north again today to look at more homes and a condo to possibly buy.  I'm not in a hurry so I can be picky.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> same here 30% unemployment and can't find anyone willing to work.


A major part of the problem working mom's who cannot work because their kids are out of school.

Back I the 60'-70's women burned their bras and insisted on being worthwhile individuals by abandoning the occupation of Parenting ( the most important job in the world) and becoming worker bees.  Given all the issues with the offspring of those mom's,  I want to ask them if they now feel fulfilled.
But I digress.

Once the schools re-open a lot of help will be looking for work. I already have 3 confirmed hires eagerly anticipating the day they can abandon their children to the "system" and fulfill their dreams of being a faceless cog in the wheels of our economy.


----------



## Melensdad

Not today, but tomorrow should be an interesting day.

Cedar Lake, a town about 8 or 9 miles N.E. of my home, pretty much a hillbilly reputation that has some upscale homes/condos along a portion of the lakeshore, will likely have an excessive police presence during the next 48 hours.  Not sure how many people live in Cedar Lake, but I suspect it is maybe 5-6,000 residents.  

1: Trump rally/boat parade
2: funeral/memorial motorcycle ride for a former 1% (hells angels)
3: BLM has claimed a protest of the trump parade

Trumper's, biker gang and BLM in Cedar Lake tomorrow, _should be on pay per view_ 

For whatever its worth, I don't plan to ride up there tomorrow.  Probably just a "car" day even if the weather is good.  I don't go into that town too often anyway, but tomorrow I'll do my best to just stay away.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> faceless cog in the wheels of our economy



:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

jim slagle said:


> :th_lmao:


 
Women were told their efforts at home were demeaning because they did it for love and duty, not money.  So we convinced them they had no worth because their noble efforts created no money.

In other words money equates to self esteem.

More money means better life styles.
More salaries meant more income taxes. 
Gubmit wins
Our progeny loses


The proof is found in the product which is now rioting and burning our cities.


----------



## pirate_girl

My ADON just informed me that my second covid test was negative, per the hospital lab report.
I knew it would be.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> My ADON just informed me that my second covid test was negative, per the hospital lab report.
> I knew it would be.



Good!


----------



## pirate_girl

jim slagle said:


> Good!



Thanks Jim.
So I'm back to work tomorrow. 
I had picked up anyway, but she cut a deal with me.
If I work tomorrow 10a-6p only, then I can come back in Sunday 6p-10p.
That takes me off mandation as well and is considered make up for calling in sick on Wednesday.
Since Henry County is now in the red, we've had to cancel the white tent family visits.
I cannot wait until this is OVER.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Going 150 miles north again today to look at more homes and a condo to possibly buy.  I'm not in a hurry so I can be picky.



Besides that, I must tell you that my Facebook timeline has been dead without your usual posts.
Your jail time is going on too long.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went on a fun adventure yesterday. 45 minutes by highway and another 45 minutes down an abandoned rail line to a trappers cabin where we went fishing at a nearby lake. Home by 1:30 today and on the road repacked for camp shortly after 4. 

Building an outdoor shower tomorrow. If things go good I'll be done Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Didn't have too bad a day.
It seemed to drag though.

I'm going to bed early to snuggle under the quilt and binge watch old shows on Airy.Tv


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Besides that, I must tell you that my Facebook timeline has been dead without your usual posts.
> Your jail time is going on too long.



Don't commit suicide because it's only 17 more days.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> Don't commit suicide because it's only 17 more days.



Lenny, don’t worry, she will be fine since she’s not testifying against Hillary!


----------



## Lenny

jim slagle said:


> Lenny, don’t worry, she will be fine since she’s not testifying against Hillary!



:th_lmao:


----------



## Lenny

I had 4 winning lottery numbers.  Unfortunately they were not on the same ticket.  LOL

I'm going to the gym in a few minutes.  This afternoon I'm going to Barley's Bar in Council Bluffs for a Trump gathering for the upcoming election to see who wants to volunteer for what....phone calls, distributing signs, etc.  The organizer is a young lady who works for President Trump is a Veteran and a gun nut, so it should all go well.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> I had 4 winning lottery numbers.  Unfortunately they were not on the same ticket.  LOL
> 
> I'm going to the gym in a few minutes.  This afternoon I'm going to Barley's Bar in Council Bluffs for a Trump gathering for the upcoming election to see who wants to volunteer for what....phone calls, distributing signs, etc.  The organizer is a young lady who works for President Trump is a Veteran and a gun nut, so it should all go well.




Sounds like our kind of person!


----------



## pirate_girl

I stayed up until after 1am watching old episodes of Leave It To Beaver and All In The Family.
Talk about comparing those times to now!
Wally threatened to clean Eddie Haskell's clock because he made Beave rip his new suit, then George Jefferson called Archie a Honky and said the N word concerning Edith getting a job at the cleaners. Lol

Going to work this evening for 4 hours.
Not staying any longer than that.


----------



## Melensdad

Bringing Dasha home from Boston.

14 hour drive


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> I stayed up until after 1am watching old episodes of Leave It To Beaver and All In The Family.
> Talk about comparing those times to now!
> Wally threatened to clean Eddie Haskell's clock because he made Beave rip his new suit, then George Jefferson called Archie a Honky and said the N word concerning Edith getting a job at the cleaners. Lol
> 
> Going to work this evening for 4 hours.
> Not staying any longer than that.




It was sure nice to enjoy good humor before the news medias and liberals taught people to be offended.


----------



## Lenny

jim slagle said:


> Sounds like our kind of person!



I was a member of the Minuteman when they were active, I started up the Council Bluffs Tea Party on Facebook (not very active now) and I am very involved in the county and state GOPs.  Since I'm retired I can be a full time pain in the ass to liberals.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Jim.
> So I'm back to work tomorrow.
> I had picked up anyway, but she cut a deal with me.
> If I work tomorrow 10a-6p only, then I can come back in Sunday 6p-10p.
> That takes me off mandation as well and is considered make up for calling in sick on Wednesday.
> Since Henry County is now in the red, we've had to cancel the white tent family visits.
> I cannot wait until this is OVER.


It will be over.  _They _scheduled it for November third . Depending on the outcome, _they_ reserve the right to an extension.


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> I had 4 winning lottery numbers. Unfortunately they were not on the same ticket. LOL
> 
> I'm going to the gym in a few minutes. This afternoon I'm going to Barley's Bar in Council Bluffs for a Trump gathering for the upcoming election to see who wants to volunteer for what....phone calls, distributing signs, etc. The organizer is a young lady who works for President Trump is a Veteran and a gun nut, so it should all go well.


 
All I have ever won is enough money to buy another losing ticket.


----------



## FrancSevin

Cathy is starting her trip home from Connecticut today. She will be home in about 24 hours. So as of this time today I have about 23 hours to clean up the mess made in her absence. 

Vacuum the floors
Mop kitchen
Wipe down the bathrooms, 
Assuming I can find them throughout the house, do the dishes
Make sure all the potty seats are down.

I'll need to set aside 1/2 hour of that allotted time to get yellow roses on the bedstand so she won't notice what I missed till morning.


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> All I have ever won is enough money to buy another losing ticket.




Same here but I get a little pleasure thinking about what I'd do if I won.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> All I have ever won is enough money to buy another losing ticket.



Me too and I still play it twice a week and have done since time immemorial.  Still, one of these days .....


----------



## m1west

Back from the work cabin. Ass dragging pictures and report tomorrow


----------



## Bannedjoe

Finished the West side Thursday, installed gutter on both sides yesterday, and spent today cleaning up the worksite.
Even though this was the second one, it actually took a little longer because it presented different solutions to find.

(I recently heard someone say, "There are no problems, just opportunities for solutions.") I'm keeping it.

Half the place has its first coat of paint, and the other half is still primer.
Fortunately, they are the exact same color.
The wife will probably continue with the same theme used on the older half, and when the addition is done being painted, she'll probably redo the other.
Lord knows she bought enough paint.
(Check the price of Sherwin Williams stock, just to see)

The next project: the floor, and I'm dreading it.
I'll most likely have to hire some pros. I don't think I possess the skills to pour 1300 sqft of mud.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Finished the West side Thursday, installed gutter on both sides yesterday, and spent today cleaning up the worksite.
> Even though this was the second one, it actually took a little longer because it presented different solutions to find.
> 
> (I recently heard someone say, "There are no problems, just opportunities for solutions.") I'm keeping it.
> 
> Half the place has its first coat of paint, and the other half is still primer.
> Fortunately, they are the exact same color.
> The wife will probably continue with the same theme used on the older half, and when the addition is done being painted, she'll probably redo the other.
> Lord knows she bought enough paint.
> (Check the price of Sherwin Williams stock, just to see)
> 
> The next project: the floor, and I'm dreading it.
> I'll most likely have to hire some pros. I don't think I possess the skills to pour 1300 sqft of mud.



Are you going to do a floor covering for the final floor or nowadays they can color and stamp the concrete to look like laid stone, brick or just about anything else. Looks great too. I always wanted to do it but haven't had the opportunity.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Are you going to do a floor covering for the final floor or nowadays they can color and stamp the concrete to look like laid stone, brick or just about anything else. Looks great too. I always wanted to do it but haven't had the opportunity.



No decisions have been made yet.
I need to get closer on my floor plan, then decide where all the exit plumbing is going to go, get that in, and try to get the earth leveled before I can think about the pour and the finish.

I may/may have not wrote this before, but the original plans for the house was going to be cordwood construction.
What that boils down to, is that the footings needed to be straight, but not so necessarily level.
I had to adjust the blocks going up to get the building level, but the footings inside aren't.
It's going to be a bit tricky.

But right off the top of my head, I think an artificial flagstone floor would be nice.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bannedjoe said:


> No decisions have been made yet.
> I need to get closer on my floor plan, then decide where all the exit plumbing is going to go, get that in, and try to get the earth leveled before I can think about the pour and the finish.
> 
> I may/may have not wrote this before, but the original plans for the house was going to be cordwood construction.
> What that boils down to, is that the footings needed to be straight, but not so necessarily level.
> I had to adjust the blocks going up to get the building level, but the footings inside aren't.
> It's going to be a bit tricky.
> 
> But right off the top of my head, I think an artificial flagstone floor would be nice.



That would make sense.

I used to do flat work. Driveways and such.

Once I did 36 yards at 6" for a house in IOWA. I hand floated the entire piece. Damn near lost use of my arms in the process.  I couldn't pickup a coffee cup or a beer for days.


Poured my 18' X12''X 12" front porch a few years ago as well as my 14' X 24'X 12" rear porch. Both on a 36"00fFrost wall I excavated, formed and poured as well. Flatwork is one of the few jobs that requires 99% back and 1% brain. I qualify.


However, 

At 73 I'm 29 years longer in tooth now so;;;;;
I'm pouring 16' X 30'X 6" driveway next month. I contracted it out.


----------



## Melensdad

Dasha is back home.  Met her Boston coach yesterday as he drove westward with her while I was driving eastbound.  Original plan was to meet in Erie, PA.  But they were running 1.5 hours ahead of schedule while I was about 45 minutes ahead of schedule so we ended up meeting just outside of Cleveland.  

Worked out great for me.  Left the house at 6:45am.  Planned to be home about 11pm last night.  But ended up back home just before 8pm so we had a late, light dinner and a high school graduation party for Dasha, giving her some of the items she needs for her upcoming dorm room when she starts at Notre Dame in early August.


----------



## pirate_girl

That's wonderful Bob.
What did she think of the baby?

I'm up pumping caffeine into my body.
Why, I don't know.
I'm off for two days now, and very thankful for it.
Plans today.. grocery shopping in a freaking mask.


----------



## Melensdad

She loved the baby!  

Caffeine is a good thing, I usually have 2 to 3 straight espressos in the morning.  Up early with the baby, as he needed a bottle at 4:15am.  He is, of course, fast asleep, I am now watching the morning news.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, The work cabin trip went well. There is 2 types of dirt up there, loose dirt with rocks or hard pan. I got lucky with the loose dirt and rocks this time. I got the 1-1/2" PVC I am using for conduit and the cable installed in a 6" trench, snaking around the rocks to big to move. The cable goes from the cabin to where the power container will sit about 100' away. I put about 5 hours a day on it. The next trip I will dig under the cabin foundation and run it the rest of the way to the braker panel, I think I will wait until everything is hooked up to bury it, just in case I want to change something. Friday we had home made pizza we made at home, then Saturday I went to the butcher shop downtown Susanville and got a couple nice ribeye for the BBQ. The little boy earned his keep guarding the steaks while cooking. I got so focused on eating it I forgot to take a picture until it was 1/2 gone.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've shared recently that our nurse scheduler Roberta, is battling breast cancer.
Chemo is going as expected with the usual side effects.
She's still going into the office for a few hours during the week.
She is now bald from the chemo.
When she went home last night, her hubby Brian was sitting in the livingroom with a hat on.
She said, what's up with the hat?
He shaved his head! Lol

He's an awesome guy.
She's a wonderful person.


----------



## Lenny

It's GREAT that Roberta's husband is so supportive!  I hope she makes it through this as well as possible.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> It's GREAT that Roberta's husband is so supportive!  I hope she makes it through this as well as possible.



He rocks!
We're all supporting that entire family big time.
Even had "team bert" tshirts made.
Sorry for the fuzzy one.
It's difficult to take a back selfie in the bathroom mirror.


----------



## Lenny

WOW!  I admire your team's loyalty and support for one another!  Keep up the good work!!


----------



## m1west

Back down to the shop this morning, finished welding the attachment brackets to all 6 frames, next drill holes to mount the solar panels and paint them. Then the job moves to mounting them on top the container.


----------



## m1west

Prayers for you're sick friend. Marty


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back home from camp after a full day of construction in 38 celcius humidity yesterday. 

Mowed the lawn when I got home. 

Moved a dump box full of gravel with the side by side. The driveway tends to wash out when we get a big dump of rain. It drops about 10 feet  over the span of 50 feet going up to the main entrance. Eventually I plan on spreading some crushed rock on that section to help hold it together and help with drainage.


----------



## FrancSevin

The wife was supposed to be home from CT tonight.  She hit a big rain squall near Toledo Ohio and developed engine trouble.  Running rough.  She is at a hotel in Fremont. I think that is fairly near Pirate Girl.

I betting it is water in the intake, a bad MAF or perhaps just  well soaked distributor wires. 

I have found that Cathy can endure any crisis so long as her credit cards work.  But,,,,

I may well have to go rescue her in the morning.  8 hours there and 8 more back.  But most likely that is why she keeps me around. A man should have purpose right?


----------



## Bannedjoe

FrancSevin said:


> A man should have purpose right?



To the rescue!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Get on that white charger shining knight and GO.


----------



## pirate_girl

You're a good hubby, Francis.
Fremont is an hour from where I am.

Today?
I've got some cleaning and laundry to do, now that I finally feel like doing it.


----------



## m1west

Today, I drilled all the holes in the frames to mount the panels to them, 14 holes per panel =84 holes thru both sides. Later today I am going to get the paint and paint them tomorrow. One step closer to getting it on the mountain.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> You're a good hubby, Francis.
> Fremont is an hour from where I am.
> 
> Today?
> I've got some cleaning and laundry to do, now that I finally feel like doing it.



Glad to hear you are feeling better PG.

Turns out it was a coil pack failure on one cylinder. A couple of hours in the waiting room of the shop and she is on her way home.

Whew! 

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Glad to hear you are feeling better PG.
> 
> Turns out it was a coil pack failure on one cylinder. A couple of hours in the waiting room of the shop and she is on her way home.
> 
> Whew!
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys.


Thank you dear, and thank God your Lady is on her way home safely!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just a bunch of errands in the city this morning going to 3 different places for more wood for camp then physio. Dump run this afternoon. Of course I got soaked when the skies opened up just as I got to the dump. After the dump run, I figured since the trailer is on and empty I'd try one more place for a few 2x4s I couldn't find earlier. They had some. 

After picking up the wood I headed to the garage to build a small 4x5 section of deck to sit outside the shower house at camp. I also picked up wood to redo a 16 foot section of fence at camp. So that'll be tomorrow's task. Head to camp and install the deck section and take out the old fence section to rebuild it. 

We have friends coming for supper tonight. Well, it's her friend and her new man(this week).  Two weeks ago she was all in love and engaged to another guy. A month before that, it was another guy. I told my wife I was going to give her friend a quarter to place between her knees so she doesn't keep jumping from guy to guy.

Anyways, that's today's excitement.


----------



## pirate_girl

I was tempted to order out for pizza or something, but got off my duff and made salmon.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm working noon to midnight today.
There won't be any maskdebating, maskdebating, maskdebating...
 

But seriously tho..
You all have a good day.
Yes.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Laying low today.
Gonna be every part of 115º.
It's just a little past 9am, and it's already almost 100º.


----------



## m1west

This morning I got all of the solar panel frames wiped down and painted silver aluminum ( Okie chrome ) to match the aluminum frames on the solar panels. It didn't take long, I even had time to do the front yard work. After lunch I have to make a trip to the machine shop in Modesto.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the day at camp finishing up a couple projects. (More on that in my "camp life" thread).  Long weekend this weekend and I wanted to enjoy it and not be working. Lol


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> This morning I got all of the solar panel frames wiped down and painted silver aluminum ( Okie chrome ) to match the aluminum frames on the solar panels. It didn't take long, I even had time to do the front yard work. After lunch I have to make a trip to the machine shop in Modesto.



Went to the Machine shop in Modesto and waisted 3 hours. I made an appointment with the job estimator for 1pm. When I got there the receptionist told me that he left with a customer. I waited, they tried to call him with no response. Another employee tried to help but the numbers he was coming up with were ridiculous. I left and came home. Tomorrow I am ordering a phase converter to get my lathe going and do it myself. I have been putting that off, but now its time.


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't know why I was even scheduled to stay until midnight last.
Probably because no one else wanted to work on a discharge.
Uh huh.
I pretty much had everything wrapped up at 10:45.

So we have had our first asymptomatic, positive covid testing with a staff member.
This could be a false positive, or the person has antibodies present/-antigen response.
In any case, we have now moved to N95 masks, which I hate.
They're much easier to breathe with, but after a while they prove to make your face hotter.
Also, testing is now to be done every 10-14 days.
Yay.. just what I'm looking forward to.
Having my brain picked with that damn swab again.


----------



## m1west

Now that I decided to get my Lathe going, today I cleaned off everything stacked on and around it, inventoried the tooling I have for it and I'm not in too bad of shape. I want and picked up a gallon of degreaser to get it cleaned up tomorrow. Then all I need is the rotary phase converter to show up and I'm in fat city. The prices given for the machine work on my pulley castings are nearly as much as what I can sell them for. I got quoted $480.00 to bore a 1-1/4" hole with key in the center and cut a 3/8" round groove to fit a cable around the circumference of a 18" cast iron pulley casting. Seems a bit excessive to me. I am not the best machinist but I can do it, just takes me a little longer and I don't see 2 hours work on them.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had quite the eventful day.
Watched the wee ones for a few hours, came home wore out, Ty wanted to take me out on the boat, no no no, I'm going home.
Was wondering what I should make to eat, right on cue son Jeff sends me text that he's coming this way from Toledo with Church's fried chicken for me.
The young couple next door were banging away on the walls hanging something or moving furniture.
Right now, at this very moment here I am.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I went to the city yesterday morning to run a few errands then came home thinking that I was taking a couple of the kids to camp. Then I looked at my calendar and realized I have a hearing test in the morning. So I sat down for  a bit. Big mistake. Back stiffened up and lit on fire. I nursed that for a couple hours then just as it was starting to feel better, my gallbladder attacked again to the point where I passed out in pain and slept through supper. It subsided around 9. 

So my afternoon plans were shot. Heading to camp in the morning after the hearing test.


----------



## pirate_girl

Brian, I sure hope you get the gall bladder yanked soon.
Because... pancreatitis. 

Today I'm not doing anything outside of staying home!
Resting up for the long work weekend.
Ugh..


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Now that I decided to get my Lathe going, today I cleaned off everything stacked on and around it, inventoried the tooling I have for it and I'm not in too bad of shape. I want and picked up a gallon of degreaser to get it cleaned up tomorrow. Then all I need is the rotary phase converter to show up and I'm in fat city. The prices given for the machine work on my pulley castings are nearly as much as what I can sell them for. I got quoted $480.00 to bore a 1-1/4" hole with key in the center and cut a 3/8" round groove to fit a cable around the circumference of a 18" cast iron pulley casting. Seems a bit excessive to me. I am not the best machinist but I can do it, just takes me a little longer and I don't see 2 hours work on them.



Today I spent about 3 hours cleaning it up, all of the gabs and ways cleaned up nicely. Everything turns and moves properly. It has been sitting for about 10 years. when I got it I painted everything with oil. Degreaser easily removed all the grime. Now just waiting on the phase converter. I also have a Nice Cincinnati mill sitting right next to it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back out to camp for the long weekend. Launched the boat and brought it over to the dock slip. Finished off the fence section where I was missing about 7 boards. Finished covering the wood shed with fence boards on the back and one side. Looks complete now. It's 5 o'clock somewhere. Lol. Time for some liquid refreshment.


----------



## Lenny

I went to a friend's daughter's high school graduation party this morning and early afternoon.  Very enjoyable.  I had a good visit with the daughter.  She wants to be a nun in the Catholic Church.  She's a good kid...I hope she's going to be happy.

Now I'm typing with a Lady Veteran who was severely beaten in the Military to the point where she is legally blind and can't talk.  She wants some books and other things.  I'm going to a  22 Veterans Suicide Awareness Association (Facebook) meeting in Council Bluffs tomorrow at the Legion.  They said they want to talk with me about giving her the money.  That will be good for her. 
  There will also be a rally with a speaker at Gabriel's corner that I'm going to while in town.


----------



## m1west

So I went back down to the shop this morning and started cleaning up the mill, Its an old Cincinnati with a 3 axis head plus the table powers and down and the overhead in and out. You can do some pretty fancy machine work with it. It cleaned up good and everything still moves. The ways and gibbs still show good scraping marks so its not worn to much. I hope to get both the mill and lathe operational in the near future.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm at work today.

We moved two of our lines on Thursday but I could not get them up and running Friday.  Replacing all the duct tape so that the AIB inspector won't shut us down.  I have to make clamps, and tap holes in  the machines to hold parts in place.  Duct tape is better but inspectors won't pass it in a food grade plant unless it is dated and not over 30 days old.  I have some on the machines dated 4/09/19.  I think I'm over due.

I'll likely spend the night here so I can get a good start in the morning and have this all done for Monday morning startup.

I'd much rather be on my sailboat.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I piddled around in the shop for a couple of hours and then mowed the yard for 4 hours.  After all the problems with the mower this week, a new air filter and 2 new fuel filters seem to have done the trick.  She's running like a champ.  I need to replace all 3 blades tomorrow and then she'll be like brand new.  Damn, that'll be a chore but it needs to be done.  I also need to get back to spraying for bugs.  I've never seen so many ant hills and I only treated them 2 weeks ago.  Tomorrow I'm going to slaughter the MFers.  The pasture also needs attention.  Jeez, when does this work stop?  I'm supposed to be retired and taking things easy.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> I piddled around in the shop for a couple of hours and then mowed the yard for 4 hours. After all the problems with the mower this week, a new air filter and 2 new fuel filters seem to have done the trick. She's running like a champ. I need to replace all 3 blades tomorrow and then she'll be like brand new. Damn, that'll be a chore but it needs to be done. I also need to get back to spraying for bugs. I've never seen so many ant hills and I only treated them 2 weeks ago. Tomorrow I'm going to slaughter the MFers. The pasture also needs attention. Jeez, when does this work stop? I'm supposed to be retired and taking things easy.


 
I hear ya pal.  I too wonder about retirement.  So far, it's nothing like I suspected all those working years.
Sunday, I have to mow the 1 acre of grass at the company building grounds, move about 50 concrete wall blocks off my dad's old place , mow his lawn for the last time and haul a boat away.  Bank takes possession on Wednesday.

Monday I go back to work at the shop...; 5:30 AM.  Huge contract wrapping masks for the airlines.  

I'm tired just writing it all down.


----------



## m1west

This morning I moved the container to my driveway at the house, it the only place I feel safe from burning down the county. I am still going to wet everything down around it just in case. I got everything on top to do the first 2. Tomorrow morning I hope to get at least 2 installed. By the end of next week I should be painting it up there unless real work gets in the way.


----------



## Big Dog

Absolutely nothing!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a whole lot planned. We did plan on going tubing behind the boat this afternoon but it's cooler and windy. Oh well. Kids went kayaking and swimming. Just sitting by the fire drinking a beer or 3 or 9 or.......


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> This morning I moved the container to my driveway at the house, it the only place I feel safe from burning down the county. I am still going to wet everything down around it just in case. I got everything on top to do the first 2. Tomorrow morning I hope to get at least 2 installed. By the end of next week I should be painting it up there unless real work gets in the way.


You're getting there!

I believe I spy a '61 Apache 10.
I had one many years ago.
I loved that truck.

I had the engine rebuilt (283) by a hack shop, and the problems never ceased.
I got frustrated with it, and basically gave it away.
I still miss it.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I'm kind of at a stopping/resting point on the addition project, and it's time to tackle a few things that have been neglected.
I've done lots and lots of little maintenance things needed around the house and property over the last week or so.

Today, I'm starting one of the biggest ones.
My shop.
I've pretty much neglected it for well over a year.
I believe it's much worse than it looks.

The lockers really help keep the smaller things organized, but even they are in total disorganization on the inside.

This is going to take days.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> I'm kind of at a stopping/resting point on the addition project, and it's time to tackle a few things that have been neglected.
> I've done lots and lots of little maintenance things needed around the house and property over the last week or so.
> 
> Today, I'm starting one of the biggest ones.
> My shop.
> I've pretty much neglected it for well over a year.
> I believe it's much worse than it looks.
> 
> The lockers really help keep the smaller things organized, but even they are in total disorganization on the inside.
> 
> This is going to take days.



I don’t see anything wrong. Your shop looks almost like mine. Tool box an exact match and I have a different model fan and a liner in the trash can. :th_lmao:


----------



## EastTexFrank

jim slagle said:


> I don’t see anything wrong. Your shop looks almost like mine. Tool box an exact match and I have a different model fan and a liner in the trash can. :th_lmao:



Mine is a little tidier, less cluttered, but not by much and I have liners in both trash cans.  I seem to produce a lot of trash in there.   

m1west, I've said it before and I'll say it again, Man you wear me out just thinking about what you're doing.  

Today, after lunch, I went out and massacred ant hills.  I was going to spray but the wind was really weird.  One minute it would be a flat calm and the next it would be blowing 30 mph.  So, I used about 30 pounds of Sevin granules and 2 tubes of Sevin dust.  I'm sure that I missed a couple but we'll get them next time. 

After a short break I went down to the barn and changed all three blades on the front mount mower.  For the first time I actually followed the instructions and it went pretty well. I've got to drop the deck back down and hook up the PTO and things but that's for tomorrow.  At least the hard part is done.  

My SIL came over and swam for a bit.  She stayed for a fondue supper.  We haven't done that in years.  It was a lot of fun.  The beer helped and I surely needed it.  Man it was hot this afternoon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> Absolutely nothing!



What he said!


----------



## Lenny

I'm going about 150 miles north of here to look at a home to possibly buy in Spencer, Iowa.  It looks pretty nice from the pictures on Realtor.com.  Check it out of y'all want:

https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...ew-Blvd_Spencer_IA_51301_M74796-95226?view=qv

I've looked at other homes and condos but nothing worked out so far.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> I'm going about 150 miles north of here to look at a home to possibly buy in Spencer, Iowa.  It looks pretty nice from the pictures on Realtor.com.  Check it out of y'all want:
> 
> https://www.realtor.com/realestatea...ew-Blvd_Spencer_IA_51301_M74796-95226?view=qv
> 
> I've looked at other homes and condos but nothing worked out so far.




Looks great, but 150 miles?


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny's buying the Brady Bunch house.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up and at er at 630am. Home from camp by 9am to drive my son to work for 10. Now it's nap time. Lol. Too much fresh air this weekend. The colder damp weather this weekend took a toll on my back. So the rest of the day may very well be spent with my feet up and heat on the chair.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> You're getting there!
> 
> I believe I spy a '61 Apache 10.
> I had one many years ago.
> I loved that truck.
> 
> I had the engine rebuilt (283) by a hack shop, and the problems never ceased.
> I got frustrated with it, and basically gave it away.
> I still miss it.



Close, its a 1964 Chevy C60 on a late 90's frame and running gear, it has a big block with turbo 400. it will roll down the highway at 75 with the Tucker snow cat on it. drives like a Cadillac. Gets 8 MPG and runs on premium, That part sucks


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> This morning I moved the container to my driveway at the house, it the only place I feel safe from burning down the county. I am still going to wet everything down around it just in case. I got everything on top to do the first 2. Tomorrow morning I hope to get at least 2 installed. By the end of next week I should be painting it up there unless real work gets in the way.



Must of had a premonition yesterday, this morning I got one 3/4 done and the phone rang. Real work calling and had to go see a job. Back on it in the morning.


----------



## Lenny

jim slagle said:


> Looks great, but 150 miles?



Time for a change.  I like the people better up there.  I grew up in Sioux City, Iowa, which is closer to that area than I am now.  One of my brothers retired and moved there and some close friends live there.  I've been in the Council Bluffs area for 20 years because of a transfer I took with a corporation I worked for before I retired.  I moved to Avoca, Iowa a year ago to get away from all the crime in Council Bluffs but this small town isn't me.  The three huge casinos in Council Bluffs add to the crime...No thanks.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Lenny's buying the Brady Bunch house.



HA HA!  Well, I live in an apartment that is about 850 square feet but before that I had a 3 bedroom, 2 bath, 1200 square foot manufactured home and before that a 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom, 2000 square foot house.  You think I should put a pool table near that fire place?  <GRIN>


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> HA HA!  Well, I live in an apartment that is about 850 square feet but before that I had a 3 bedroom, 2 bath, 1200 square foot manufactured home and before that a 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom, 2000 square foot house.  You think I should put a pool table near that fire place?  <GRIN>


Lenny, I've lived in every size, shape and style of home out there.
At my age, I'm pleased to be plunked down in my cozy little apartment for the rest of my life.
After I retire, they can move my ass next door where I work. Lol
Just kidding.
I already know I am staying here.
Right here.
Have fun with your new digs.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Lenny, I've lived in every size, shape and style of home out there.
> At my age, I'm pleased to be plunked down in my cozy little apartment for the rest of my life.
> After I retire, they can move my ass next door where I work. Lol
> Just kidding.
> I already know I am staying here.
> Right here.
> Have fun with your new digs.



Thanks.  I'll let y'all know if the offer is accepted.  I know what you mean about apartments because mine is great but I do have to get out of this community.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Thanks.  I'll let y'all know if the offer is accepted.  I know what you mean about apartments because mine is great but I do have to get out of this community.



Okie dokie!
I love this community.
Napoleon is a great place to live, especially if you're on the edge of town away from the b.s.
I'm far enough away from the very small amount of drug thugs, almost in the countryside where things are pretty with wildlife.
Not too far from my kids and grandkids either.
In other words, perfect.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Okie dokie!
> I love this community.
> Napoleon is a great place to live, especially if you're on the edge of town away from the b.s.
> I'm far enough away from the very small amount of drug thugs, almost in the countryside where things are pretty with wildlife.
> Not too far from my kids and grandkids either.
> In other words, perfect.




I'm glad you're happy there.  It would be nice if I could fight an apartment like this one in the area I want to move to.  I haven't seen any vacancies in decent ones.  Evidently I'm not the only person looking around in the area.  LOL


----------



## pirate_girl

So far I've had the luxury of sleeping in without getting texts to please pick up a shift today.
Doesn't matter, I'd have said NO anyway.

I'm putting ribs in the crockpot to cook all day.
That's my Tuesday so far.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing too exciting today. Getting caught up on yard work. 

Started out with a bit of work on the kids tree fort putting up some walls. Planned on trimming the brush below it but both trimmers decided they wanted to flood and refused to run. So I turned my attention to the chainsaw sitting in the side by side. Got that running and decided to trim some branches on a birch tree beside the driveway. That turned into 2 full trailer loads of brush. 

After hauling the second load of brush down to the fire pit, I decided to fire up the Jacobsen tractor and do a bit of mowing where I had just finished cutting with the saw. That turned into mowing the entire lawn. 

While mowing, I noticed some gravel had washed away from the driveway so i grabbed a rake and shovel. 2 full loads of gravel in the side by side later, the driveway looks better. 

Time for my afternoon nap............zzzzzzzzz


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Must of had a premonition yesterday, this morning I got one 3/4 done and the phone rang. Real work calling and had to go see a job. Back on it in the morning.



Not getting off to a good start, This morning I raised up the first one to 40 degrees and realized that it was going to shade part of the second one back They need a 24" gap between them to eliminate that. They are 79" long plus 24" that is 103"x2 = 206" plus 79" for the last one = 285" the problem is the container is 240" long. So the fix is to start the first set extended over the front of the container. The 40 degrees is the winter setting and thats when there won't be much sun further compounding the problem. Summer is 22 degrees and won't be a problem at all. I removed the first one and will start again tomorrow. The work phone call yesterday likely saved me some rework.


----------



## Lenny

My offer on the house was rejected.  They took the other one.  My real estate lady suggested I counter bid $5,000 over the asking price but I'm not doing it because it is overpriced now.  it's a nice place but I'm not getting screwed.  

I'll look at apartments to but I'm not going to settle for anything.


----------



## EastTexFrank

What am I doing today?  Nothing!!!

Woke up this morning and my back and shoulder were still hurting so I basically put a hold on the day's plans.  I did run in to town for a little shopping but that was it.  I hope that I can get back with the program tomorrow.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm back with the program today.
12 hrs, then I'm off for 6 glorious days.

Today is round 3 for covid testing at work.
We nurses can do our own.
At least I won't have Ms. ADON picking my brain again.
That was not comfortable at all.
By the way, any of y'all who played trivia this morning, don't feel dumb.
Those were tough questions!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Morning everyone! Im heading to the city with the oldest boy to take him for a haircut. Then, we shall see. Depends on the back. I may spend the afternoon working on the quads. One needs an oil change. Another needs a new fuel petcock installed and a carburetor cleaning. The third needs a new battery and the back brakes bleed. 

The lovely missus is taking the oldest 2 girls and a friend to camp for the night. So I'll have the youngest 2(boy and girl) and the two teenage boys. No big deal.


----------



## Doc

Lenny, my brother in law is also house shopping.  He is preapproved with the VA for 150.   I've looked at quite a few houses with him and the same that happened to you has happened to him on two different properties.   Other offers accepted.  Good stuff sells fast.   That home sure does not look over priced from what I've looked at.  If anything it is under priced.   JMHO.     

I'm back to yard work today.   Mowing and getting brush hogging done.  Once done I'll put on the box blade to work some ruts out of the trails and level an area I've been clearing on the pond side of our house.


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> Lenny, my brother in law is also house shopping.  He is preapproved with the VA for 150.   I've looked at quite a few houses with him and the same that happened to you has happened to him on two different properties.   Other offers accepted.  Good stuff sells fast.   That home sure does not look over priced from what I've looked at.  If anything it is under priced.   JMHO.



It's a decent price for the house but I don't want to start an auction.  It could go back and forth.  Even though I can afford it and have been VA pre-approved for $250, I don't want to do it.  It's a seller's market now but in the Fall it will be a buyer's market.  I want to move away from this area but I don't want to buy something and then regret it because the prices take a dive.  I hope your brother in law what he wants.


----------



## Doc

Lenny said:


> It's a decent price for the house but I don't want to start an auction.  It could go back and forth.  Even though I can afford it and have been VA pre-approved for $250, I don't want to do it.  It's a seller's market now but in the Fall it will be a buyer's market.  I want to move away from this area but I don't want to buy something and then regret it because the prices take a dive.  I hope your brother in law what he wants.


Smart move.   I've also heard from someone in the real estate market they expect things to slow down in the fall and beginning of next year when the extra handouts to folks are over.   Some will have a job to go to others won't.  Plus this pandemic is forcing some businesses to close so predictions are this sellers market will be short lived.


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> Smart move.   I've also heard from someone in the real estate market they expect things to slow down in the fall and beginning of next year when the extra handouts to folks are over.   Some will have a job to go to others won't.  Plus this pandemic is forcing some businesses to close so predictions are this sellers market will be short lived.



Yep.  We're definitely on the same page.  Along with it is, 15 miles north of Spencer, Iowa is a tourist area that shuts down for the winter.  

I appreciate your concern.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Not getting off to a good start, This morning I raised up the first one to 40 degrees and realized that it was going to shade part of the second one back They need a 24" gap between them to eliminate that. They are 79" long plus 24" that is 103"x2 = 206" plus 79" for the last one = 285" the problem is the container is 240" long. So the fix is to start the first set extended over the front of the container. The 40 degrees is the winter setting and thats when there won't be much sun further compounding the problem. Summer is 22 degrees and won't be a problem at all. I removed the first one and will start again tomorrow. The work phone call yesterday likely saved me some rework.



This morning while it was still dark, I went to the shop and made my extension tubes and welded the pivot clips on the end, then put them on top the container. I had time to get one set mounted and 3/4 welded out before the heat made me quit.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Okie dokie!
> I love this community.
> Napoleon is a great place to live, especially if you're on the edge of town away from the b.s.
> I'm far enough away from the very small amount of drug thugs, almost in the countryside where things are pretty with wildlife.
> Not too far from my kids and grandkids either.
> In other words, perfect.




Napoleon OH is a neat little town. About 10,000 residents. Big St Augustine church is beautiful. That, the Lutheran (I think) Church, and the Henry county Courthouse comprise the large structures.

And, of course, the Campbell soup Plant. I was there in the early 90's looking at a Doboy packaging machine with a 36' long infeed. Never seen one with an infeed system that big.

Mostly agricultural base business. HWY 6 runs along the Maumee river and jogs thru town. Might have 5 or 6 stop lights so it is modern and clean.

Nice place to live there Lollie.

I ran across this video today.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...CF4C3CF6AC3A5AFFCC9ACF4C3CF6AC3A5&FORM=VDQVAP


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Napoleon OH is a neat little town. About 10,000 residents. Big St Augustine church is beautiful. That, the Lutheran (I think) Church, and the Henry county Courthouse comprise the large structures.
> 
> And, of course, the Campbell soup Plant. I was there in the early 90's looking at a Doboy packaging machine with a 36' long infeed. Never seen one with an infeed system that big.
> 
> Mostly agricultural base business. HWY 6 runs along the Maumee river and jogs thru town. Might have 5 or 6 stop lights so it is modern and clean.
> 
> Nice place to live there Lollie.
> 
> I ran across this video today.
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...CF4C3CF6AC3A5AFFCC9ACF4C3CF6AC3A5&FORM=VDQVAP



Been down that same road a few times myself, 2013,14 and 15 I had summer projects there at the can manufacturing plant inside Campbells.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

My wife took a couple of the kids to camp for the night. I drug my a$$ around the house trying to get motivated this afternoon then finally decided that after driving the oldest boy to work, I'd spend some time outside. I swapped out the lug nuts on one of the truck tires as ford apparently has issues with their lug nuts. The nut itself is ok but they glue a chrome cap onto it that rounds off when using an impact then separates from the actual nut making it very difficult to remove. So I ordered a complete set of aftermarket nuts to replace  them. 

I then tackled the side by side to do an oil change. In the process, I aggravated an older wound on my hand and, being on blood pressure pills that act similarly to a thinner, proceeded to bleed everywhere. At least I got that done. 

Next is tackling the small quad. It needs a new fuel shutoff on the gas tank and also a carb cleaning.


----------



## EastTexFrank

A big thunderstorm rolled through mid morning and that put the kybosh on my plans for today.  Another day of rest for my back and shoulder won't hurt any but I got to get with the program tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'd ordered a set of bushings for the white golf cart at home as the tires had a bad camber issue. After supper I headed back down to the garage and tore into the front suspension on the cart. Got the new bushings in and the cart is back together. After a good grease job it steers like new again.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Napoleon OH is a neat little town. About 10,000 residents. Big St Augustine church is beautiful. That, the Lutheran (I think) Church, and the Henry county Courthouse comprise the large structures.
> 
> And, of course, the Campbell soup Plant. I was there in the early 90's looking at a Doboy packaging machine with a 36' long infeed. Never seen one with an infeed system that big.
> 
> Mostly agricultural base business. HWY 6 runs along the Maumee river and jogs thru town. Might have 5 or 6 stop lights so it is modern and clean.
> 
> Nice place to live there Lollie.
> 
> I ran across this video today.
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...CF4C3CF6AC3A5AFFCC9ACF4C3CF6AC3A5&FORM=VDQVAP


Yes it is a very nice place to live.
I enjoyed that video, but the guy could have shown much more of the beauty surrounding here.
St. Paul's Lutheran just recently finished re-roofing. I've never seen such a steep roof.
It swoops up into a point.
Those guys were brave to be all the way up there doing that.
I wish the video would have shown some of the other parks.
A few of the businesses are no longer downtown, but it sure is thriving!
We are proud of the Campbell's soup plant! Lol
The lady justice atop the courthouse is going to be getting a fresh coat of paint soon.
Yup, I love it here.

Today I'm just going to relax.
Thought about going to Defiance to see the grandies, but will wait until the weekend.
3rd covid test complete.
I've been told 2-10 days for results.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing exciting today. 

Drive the oldest boy to work at 10. 

We bought a new dining room table and 8 chairs last month. 4 of the chairs were back ordered and are being delivered today. 

Might tackle the small quad this afternoon. I'm on a roll this week getting stuff done outside. 

Saw my first deer in the yard yesterday. Lots around but we haven't seen any yet in the yard.


----------



## m1west

Today, I got the first panel extension welded 100% and got the second one on and welded about 75%. Then put the other 4 frames on top the container for tomorrow. The other 4 will install much easier and faster.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So a mid afternoon chat with the boss aka wife saw me heading to camp a day early with a couple of the kids. She headed back to the house for the night so the oldest boy could go to driver's ed in the morning then she'll be back out. Meanwhile I'm enjoying a quiet evening by the fire. Kinda nice coming to camp without a whole list of projects. Tomorrow evening is fishing. Tubing Saturday sometime.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today.
Well let's see.
Ty, Felicia and the grandies all went to Celina to fish on Grand Lake.
Their Mother is freaking out because they are going to be so far away and at the lake vs a pond.
??? She's nuts.
Jeff is still in Pittsburgh with my teenage grandie Kasey.
She's hanging out at an apartment with friends she made while Jeff and Ms. Germany were still a thing.
They've been painting and eating like pigs and planning their futures.
Jeff was staying with his friend Elwin and his wife, but since Kasey doesn't want to come back to Ohio until tomorrow he got a room at a hotel and hit up Primanti and Sal's pizza and has been griping about it since this morning.

I've just been chilling all day hearing their stuff both in text and phone calls.
Oh and being bugged about can I work any days?
No.
I'll see you next Wednesday.


----------



## m1west

Had to go to the field this morning to rig out and load a machine. Tomorrow, back on the power container.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Tentatively going fishing this morning. 

The afternoon is tentatively planned for tubing behind the boat. I have 2 tubes ready to go. 

This evening is more fishing. 


...and beer. Can't forget the beer. I'm at camp after all. [emoji481][emoji482]


----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> .......
> ...and beer. Can't forget the beer. I'm at camp after all. [emoji481][emoji482]



I'm pretty sure you have to go to confession if you forget beer, even if you're not a Catholic!


----------



## Lenny

Not much.  I'm going to the gym this morning.  This evening I'm meeting a young lady who works for the Trump campaign and her husband in a bar (where else?) in Council Bluffs...he took a liking to me because I sponsored them to become members if the Council Bluffs Rifle and Pistol Club so now we're buddies.

Then back home.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Today is going to be a lazy day, I think.  I'm physically strapped after spending a chunk of yesterday afternoon changing out ONE sprinkler.  Every now and again you get one that is a booger to replace ... and this was it.  Ended up with my head in a hole the size of the Grand Canyon cutting tree roots, digging out rocks and repairing a broken feeder line.  Eventually got it done but I was hot, sweaty and hurting, hence lazy day today.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Today is going to be a lazy day, I think.  I'm physically strapped after spending a chunk of yesterday afternoon changing out ONE sprinkler.  Every now and again you get one that is a booger to replace ... and this was it.  Ended up with my head in a hole the size of the Grand Canyon cutting tree roots, digging out rocks and repairing a broken feeder line.  Eventually got it done but I was hot, sweaty and hurting, hence lazy day today.



You are officially a member of the one project a day club! :th_lmao:


----------



## Doc

Boating.   Lots of work, then the fun begins.  

today is 'River Raft Up' day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Fishing this morning...canceled on account of a migraine headache. That and the fact that we woke up to thunderstorms. Lazy morning in the camper with fresh blueberry pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## m1west

Today it was back on the container. I got the first 2 that were extended out 100% welded out ( Lots of welding, at least 4 passes 4" long in 8 places on each one ). Also got the other 4 tacked on in place. Tomorrow I will finish welding the other 4 and make the brackets to hold the bottom of the tilt supports. I may get a few on tomorrow but its hot this weekend. I worked a little longer than I should have today. After 10 AM everything up there gets to hot to touch.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Boating. Lots of work, then the fun begins.
> 
> today is 'River Raft Up' day.




We love sailboat raft-ups.

Tied at the stern, makes a big circle of boats. Kids swimming in the middle, diving off the sterns.  Teenagers running from boat to boat. and all the women in swimsuits.  Me and Cathy sitting in the aft cockpit sunning. Her in a bikini and me trying to talk her into going below.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been trying to figure out what is causing the pain in my friend Jules face.
She's been to the dentist and her doctor.
Neither one can figure it out.
Hopefully she feels better this evening to join me and the other gals going out to dinner.


----------



## pirate_girl

Dinner at Spengler's pub.


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> Today it was back on the container. I got the first 2 that were extended out 100% welded out ( Lots of welding, at least 4 passes 4" long in 8 places on each one ). Also got the other 4 tacked on in place. Tomorrow I will finish welding the other 4 and make the brackets to hold the bottom of the tilt supports. I may get a few on tomorrow but its hot this weekend. I worked a little longer than I should have today. After 10 AM everything up there gets to hot to touch.



Keep going son.  You're impressing the hell out of me!  

PG, That looks good enough to eat.  Pass the ketchup.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I got bored this afternoon.  I went out and bedded in the sprinkler that I changed out yesterday and found another one on the same station that wasn't working as well as it should.  Tomorrow.  Otherwise, I just piddled.  I changed out the line on two string trimmers, cleaned up the tools that I used yesterday changing the sprinkler, blew leaves out of the carport, etc.  Darn, it was hot though.  Officially it was 99°F but I only showed 97° at the house.  We have to wait until next week for the 100s to arrive.  August in Texas.  I should be getting ready to head to Colorado if it wasn't for the darned Covid-19.  I'm tired of this sh*t.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm going to have a quiet Sunday.
Jeff and Kasey rolled into Defiance at midnight coming back from Pittsburgh.
I waited up to hear from him.
Reminded me of his teenage years when he would come home past curfew. Lol

I think I've pinpointed Jules condition as trigeminal neuralgia.
It fits every symptom she's been having.
The jury is still out until tomorrow when her blood work comes back.
Last night at dinner she went to her MyChart thru Promedica.
Holy cow what a list.
All said pending....


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, I got bored this afternoon.  I went out and bedded in the sprinkler that I changed out yesterday and found another one on the same station that wasn't working as well as it should.  Tomorrow.  Otherwise, I just piddled.  I changed out the line on two string trimmers, cleaned up the tools that I used yesterday changing the sprinkler, blew leaves out of the carport, etc.  Darn, it was hot though.  Officially it was 99°F but I only showed 97° at the house.  We have to wait until next week for the 100s to arrive.  August in Texas.  I should be getting ready to head to Colorado if it wasn't for the darned Covid-19.  I'm tired of this sh*t.



Might be time to by a place to go, 5 acres somewhere you like it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After a hot day in the sun down at the water pulling the kids in a tube behind the boat, I took some friends from camp on a nice longish ride up to the north end of the lake. They'd never been on a boat to see how big it actually is. 17 miles from one end to the other.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, I looked up trigeminal neuralgia.  I wish Jules the best.


----------



## m1west

This morning I changed it up a bit. I went to the shop when it was still dark about 5:30 AM and made 12 of the 24 brackets that hold the bottom of the tubes that will control the tilt on the panel frames. Got them done about 7:45 AM then watered some plants. I had time after that to get the 12 brackets on for 3 frames. Tomorrow more of the same. Now its time for a shower, eat and then I don't know, maybe nothing.


----------



## FrancSevin

Ir rained like hell last night. Filled the greenhouse once again. Cathy spent the night turning the sump pump on and off.

So today I am installing an automatic pump.

I have had a pump new in the box for years, but since we planned to rebuild the Greenhouse I held off. This year we have had at least five episodes of flooding. so,,,,, Today I blow a hole in the floor, dig a big hole and line it with gravel and a plastic tub.

Sadly the new greenhouse will have a lowered floor and the current installation will be useless. But we have five more nights of this heavy rain predicted. I'll get some sleep tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> P_G, I looked up trigeminal neuralgia.  I wish Jules the best.



Thanks Lenny.
She's been in nursing almost as long as me.
One thing that frustrates the hell out of us is when there is a condition that those with higher degrees than us ,cannot figure out.
I've diagnosed several people in my life with the very simple breakdown of listening, observing and thinking worse case scenario first.

Anyway.. today was good.
Jeff and Kasey slept long, like almost all day.

I made a huge crock of taco soup which I shared with the young couple in the apartment next to me.
Knocked on the door: Hello I brought you soup.

Deacon said h my gosh you didn't have to do that.
Sarah, his fiancee was very appreciative.
They asked me if I cook a lot.
I said yes, when i have time and am not working over there ------>.
She asked me if i was a nurse.
Told her yes and she said: I thought you were because I've seen you leaving in the morning.
You even look like a nurse.
Huh?
Lots of people tell me that.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, I think a lot of doctors just want to throw pills at people and don't really care about their lives.  My observative is that Obamacare put a LOT of red tape in the medical industry and that really put a mental burden on them.  A lot of doctors retired early because of Obamacare and they were replaced with mid-eastern doctors...another intentional factor to deteriorate the morale.  

Anyway, I'm glad you were able to diagnose the cause.  And it was very nice and thoughtful of you to give your neighbors some home make taco soup!  Let me know if they move out and I will move in!  LOL


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was so darned hot today that I didn't intend to do much.  I had one sprinkler to replace from yesterday so I went out to do that.  This one went as it is supposed to go, 5 minutes to change the sprinkler and 10 minutes to adjust it.  Since I was on a roll, I changed out another 3 that were working but not as well as they should have been.  Again 
 no problems.  I like it when it goes like that.  Hopefully that will be it for sprinklers for a while.  

I drove down to the lake to see how it was draining.  It's down about 10 feet and is about half empty.  The dam had started leaking like a sieve and needs to be rebuilt.  That job should start in a couple of weeks or so.  Not looking forward to that.  

Got cleaned up and went over to my SIL's at the farm for dinner.  It was an enjoyable evening.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> This morning I changed it up a bit. I went to the shop when it was still dark about 5:30 AM and made 12 of the 24 brackets that hold the bottom of the tubes that will control the tilt on the panel frames. Got them done about 7:45 AM then watered some plants. I had time after that to get the 12 brackets on for 3 frames. Tomorrow more of the same. Now its time for a shower, eat and then I don't know, maybe nothing.



Got back down to the shop at the same time, got the other 12 brackets on and 90% of all the welding done. Next move will be the penetrations for the electrical cables, paint the top and move inside the container to install a bench 24" wide across the back of the container. Batteries go under and the inverter on top. Charge controller and breaker box will be wall mounted. Looks like I am on schedule for a change.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> Next move will be the penetrations for the electrical cables



Marty, we used cord grips from the electrical supply place when we only needed a few feed throughs. You’ll have to waterproof the base But the cable remains easy to replace when the time comes

 Heres a spec sheet. 

https://www.elecdirect.com/media/specsheets/129WMP.pdf


----------



## m1west

jim slagle said:


> Marty, we used cord grips from the electrical supply place when we only needed a few feed throughs. You’ll have to waterproof the base But the cable remains easy to replace when the time comes
> 
> Heres a spec sheet.
> 
> https://www.elecdirect.com/media/specsheets/129WMP.pdf



Thats an idea, I would just have to hole saw a hole in the side up high going in and one low for going out, with no welding required. I was going to weld in a piece of pipe, stuff all the cables through and fill it with construction foam. You're  idea is a little cleaner and I can get them out easily if required.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> Thats an idea, I would just have to hole saw a hole in the side up high going in and one low for going out, with no welding required. I was going to weld in a piece of pipe, stuff all the cables through and fill it with construction foam. You're  idea is a little cleaner and I can get them out easily if required.



Glad to help!  

Here’s the way to do it with a BUNCH of cables.


https://www.commscope.com/globalassets/digizuite/47076-7545175-b.pdf?r=1


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to the city to run a couple errands and go for physio. I was supposed to go look at a 3000w inverter generator for camp as a backup. Got there. The guy hauled it out and said it hadn't run in a couple years. So we put some gas in it and tried pulling it over to start it. The cord broke. So I told the guy if he could get it fixed and running I'd go look again. 

Came home, hooked up the small wood trailer to the side by side and headed back to the bush to drop a 50ft dead balsam for firewood at camp. Got it down, bucked up and loaded, then came back to the garage to split it with the electric splitter. I was halfway through the pile when the lights started flickering for a few minutes before going out completely. It's windy today. Downed tree on a line down the road. The tree caught fire. 

Went to get the oldest boy from work. Going back to the city to see the generator this evening.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Got the generator. $1200 plus tax in the stores up here. Got it for $400. Runs good.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jules stopped by after work to show me her blood work print out, 3 pages.
We talked for a while, then she said you wanna go grab a bite.
So we went down to the pub.
Then in the middle of shopping at Chief supermarket, the weather thing started going off.
At that time it said warning/severe.
We beat feet just in time for the worst to pass.
Then she went home.
Ty had also texted me and said head's up Mother. Told him I was at the store.
He told me to get my ass home.
:th_lmao:


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> P_G, I think a lot of doctors just want to throw pills at people and don't really care about their lives. My observative is that Obamacare put a LOT of red tape in the medical industry and that really put a mental burden on them. A lot of doctors retired early because of Obamacare and they were replaced with mid-eastern doctors...another intentional factor to deteriorate the morale.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad you were able to diagnose the cause. And it was very nice and thoughtful of you to give your neighbors some home make taco soup! Let me know if they move out and I will move in! LOL


I agree with your analysis.
My doctor of some 40 years no longer talks with me during my annual physical. He types every word into his lap top. Our visits used to be very comprehensive reviews of my health and lifestyles. It is why, I believe, I have the cell age of a 50 year old. I'm 73.

My wife has the same doctor. She looks to be in her 50's as well. She will be 70 in two weeks.

However, now he just dispenses a script for pills. And complains he doesn't have time to practice medicine.


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> However, now he just dispenses a script for pills. And complains he doesn't have time to practice medicine.



I wonder if he gets a kickback for prescribing meds.


----------



## EastTexFrank

What did I do today?  Not a darned thing!

It was hot this morning and continued getting hotter all day.  Officially it was 99°F with a heat index of 108°.  There were things that I could have been doing but nothing that desperately needed doing so I stayed inside in the a/c.  I know, I know, I'm a pussy but I'm a cool and unsweaty pussy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Negotiating with the powers that be at work.
It never ends.
I'm going to take a walk over at the park this afternoon.
Making a smoked paprika chicken dish for dinner.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We had very strong winds yesterday. That combined with a nasty thunderstorm the day before sparked a 5 hectare forest fire yesterday afternoon. The strong winds caused it to spread and evacuate the nearest community of red lake Ontario last night. The fire has now spread to around 420 hectares and is being fought by 5 cl-415 water bombers.

I'm headed to the garage to finish splitting wood from yesterday.


----------



## m1west

Got the power container 95% welded out. Tomorrow I will remove the 6 panel frames clean up and get it ready for paint.


----------



## Doc

Putting new bumpers and stanchions on the dock for new tri toon boat.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Putting new bumpers and stanchions on the dock for new tri toon boat.


What Are Bumpers???

Boats do not have "bumpers"


Oh yeah, you stinkpot motorboaters call them that.

They are actually called "fenders."
But then the ceiling on a boat cabin is called "the overhead'
The side of the boat is called "the topsides"
The floor is called the "sole" The aft sail on a yawl is called a "mizzen." and on a sloop it actually is mizzen.

A few years ago, we were on a yawl. I tested the wife and asked, "where's the Mizzen?" she told me it was lozt.


----------



## pirate_girl

I got my director to knock me down to 8 hrs tomorrow.
The only reason she agreed to that is because I agreed to go in Thursday from 10a-4p.

See how that works?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

A camp buddy texted me a picture of a beer and his campfire while I was at the dump. That's where I am now. Lol. Back at camp for the night testing the new generator on the fridge and camper. 

It's quite the process. Lmao. Brought out a case of beer. A small bar fridge. And got to work testing. Few beer in each fridge. One on hydro. One on the generator. Testing each one to see which gets colder.[emoji482][emoji481][emoji482][emoji481][emoji482][emoji481]


----------



## Bannedjoe

NorthernRedneck said:


> A camp buddy texted me a picture of a beer and his campfire while I was at the dump. That's where I am now. Lol. Back at camp for the night testing the new generator on the fridge and camper.
> 
> It's quite the process. Lmao. Brought out a case of beer. A small bar fridge. And got to work testing. Few beer in each fridge. One on hydro. One on the generator. Testing each one to see which gets colder.[emoji482][emoji481][emoji482][emoji481][emoji482][emoji481]


Speaking of fridges....
Today was flip the fridge day.

Many folks don't know this, but if you have a propane fridge that slowly quits working, it's time for a flip.
Empty it out, unhook everything, and stand it upside down for a awhile, and gently but firmly tap on all the coils.
Let it sit for 15 minutes, then stand it back up and rap on it some more.

Do this over and over for an hour or so, hook it all back up, and chances are 95% that it'll work like new again, unless of course you've lost the ammonia gas in it somehow.

This fridge is 5 years old, and this is only the first time we've had to do it.
It's much bigger than our previous one, so I had to cajole a friend up to help me do it.

While pulling the fridge away from the wall, we noticed a small kink in the rubber gas hose that might have happened when I moved the thing a few weeks ago.
That might have been the issue, but screw it, we did the flip anyway, just to be sure.
Won't know anything until morning, but it did give us a good reason to dispose of a number of hiding science experiments.

Today was also the start of the last of the porch roofs.
Fortunately it'll be just a small one.


----------



## Doc

FrancSevin said:


> What Are Bumpers???
> 
> Boats do not have "bumpers"
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you stinkpot motorboaters call them that.
> 
> They are actually called "fenders."
> But then the ceiling on a boat cabin is called "the overhead'
> The side of the boat is called "the topsides"
> The floor is called the "sole" The aft sail on a yawl is called a "mizzen." and on a sloop it actually is mizzen.
> 
> A few years ago, we were on a yawl. I tested the wife and asked, "where's the Mizzen?" she told me it was lozt.


Uhh Franc .... on the boat they are fenders but on the dock are they fenders or are they bumpers?   Amazon called them bumpers ...so I did too.    

*Taylor Made Products 45600 Dock Post Bumper (7" x 17", White)*


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Uhh Franc .... on the boat they are fenders but on the dock are they fenders or are they bumpers? Amazon called them bumpers ...so I did too.
> 
> *Taylor Made Products 45600 Dock Post Bumper (7" x 17", White)*


Amazon is an authority on proper nautical terms?

I don't think so.

Neither does Chapman.

which oddly enough, you can purchase at Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Chapman-Piloting-Seamanship-68th/dp/1618372432

BTW, properly used, "Fenders" can save you boat from damage.


 





​


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Speaking of fridges....
> Today was flip the fridge day.
> 
> Many folks don't know this, but if you have a propane fridge that slowly quits working, it's time for a flip.
> Empty it out, unhook everything, and stand it upside down for a awhile, and gently but firmly tap on all the coils.
> Let it sit for 15 minutes, then stand it back up and rap on it some more.
> 
> Do this over and over for an hour or so, hook it all back up, and chances are 95% that it'll work like new again, unless of course you've lost the ammonia gas in it somehow.
> 
> This fridge is 5 years old, and this is only the first time we've had to do it.
> It's much bigger than our previous one, so I had to cajole a friend up to help me do it.
> 
> While pulling the fridge away from the wall, we noticed a small kink in the rubber gas hose that might have happened when I moved the thing a few weeks ago.
> That might have been the issue, but screw it, we did the flip anyway, just to be sure.
> Won't know anything until morning, but it did give us a good reason to dispose of a number of hiding science experiments.
> 
> Today was also the start of the last of the porch roofs.
> Fortunately it'll be just a small one.



Ive been thinking of a propane fridge for the cabin. How do you like it? and how much propane does it use? I will have a good sized solar and battery bank soon and have been going back and forth on the fridge, on propane or electric?


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Ive been thinking of a propane fridge for the cabin. How do you like it? and how much propane does it use? I will have a good sized solar and battery bank soon and have been going back and forth on the fridge, on propane or electric?



I've had propane fridges forever.
It's hard to say how much propane the fridge itself uses, especially since I upgraded a few years back to a 500 gallon tank.
But back in the days when we used to shag around a 25 (gal?) tank, it would last around a month or so running the fridge, stove and water heater.

The thing about propane fridges is that they don't like to be boxed in without adequate ventilation, and need to be about 2 feet from the wall in the back.

I just looked up the specs on mine, it's 18 CU feet, and they say: Fuel Consumption 0.35 gal. / 1.5 lbs. per 24 hrs.

I'm a little bummed, this morning the fridge doesn't appear to be cooling very well.
The good news is the cooling unit is warranted for 7 years, and bizzarely enough, the folks I bought it from have since relocated, and are only 50 miles away.

They open in two hours, I'm gonna see what they say.


Edited to add: I think all in all, if I had a bigger battery bank, I might go back to electric.
The only thing is, if you have a lot of gray days, you're going to have to rely on a generator backup, whereas propane doesn't care about the sun.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> I've had propane fridges forever.
> It's hard to say how much propane the fridge itself uses, especially since I upgraded a few years back to a 500 gallon tank.
> But back in the days when we used to shag around a 25 (gal?) tank, it would last around a month or so running the fridge, stove and water heater.
> 
> The thing about propane fridges is that they don't like to be boxed in without adequate ventilation, and need to be about 2 feet from the wall in the back.
> 
> I just looked up the specs on mine, it's 18 CU feet, and they say: Fuel Consumption 0.35 gal. / 1.5 lbs. per 24 hrs.
> 
> I'm a little bummed, this morning the fridge doesn't appear to be cooling very well.
> The good news is the cooling unit is warranted for 7 years, and bizzarely enough, the folks I bought it from have since relocated, and are only 50 miles away.
> 
> They open in two hours, I'm gonna see what they say.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I think all in all, if I had a bigger battery bank, I might go back to electric.
> The only thing is, if you have a lot of gray days, you're going to have to rely on a generator backup, whereas propane doesn't care about the sun.



I will have 2400 watts of solar with 21 kw Lithium battery bank and making provisions for future 1500 watt wind turbine if needed. I will only use the fridge in the summer, as in the winter I can make ice outside and use my antique ice box. You have been doing this for a while, what would you do in my situation? Also I am only there a weekend or two each month.


----------



## m1west

So this morning first thing the welder crapped out, found it to be a faulty on/off switch. I didn't have a suitable replacement so I bypassed it to get going. I was still able to complete the work to get where I wanted to be. Also added a channel at the end that extends out back a foot for future wind turbine.
I removed 4 of the frames and stacked them on the last 2, cleaned up and brought un necessary item down. Tomorrow I am going to blow it off, wipe it down and paint 2/3 of it.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> I will have 2400 watts of solar with 21 kw Lithium battery bank and making provisions for future 1500 watt wind turbine if needed. I will only use the fridge in the summer, as in the winter I can make ice outside and use my antique ice box. You have been doing this for a while, what would you do in my situation? Also I am only there a weekend or two each month.



Your system is almost equal with mine, except I have 3200 watts up on the roof.
They're fixed, but they're set up in such a fashion that they don't get 100% focused sun all day, but someone's always getting good sun.

I hate wind generators, yeah yeah yeah, they make quiet ones, but fuck that shit.
The litmus test for a wind generator.
Is the wind a CONSTANT NUISANCE?
If you answered yes, then wind might be a good answer.

If not, it's hardly worth the extra cost and set up.
Yeah, there's times when the sun's not out, and another source of power would be good, but if the wind ain't blowin, it won't do any good.

But here's my thing.
I know a few folks that have them, and they're noisy as fuck.
They chop and whirr and speed up and slow down, and to me they totally screw up my peace and quiet.

I'd spend the extra money on more batteries.
Ya can never have too much battery!

You probably won't need it all, but you never know, you might end up in that cabin for more than a week at time with rate things are going.

Anyways back to your question, almost. 

We have similar sized banks, although mine are lead acid forklift batteries.
I have almost all the amenities anyone else would have in their home, sans central heat and AC.
Stove, water heater, fridge and small room heater are on propane.

Everything else is electric and runs off the solar.
We have computers, and fans, and toasters, and washing machine. The wife irons, I have power tools, saws la la la, you get it.

I use them just about anytime I like.
I also have a small 7 cubic foot electric freezer that's on a timer. It runs all day, and shuts off at night.

My point is, you're probably aren't going to use near as much power as I do by any stretch, especially only being there a handful of days a month.

The other thing is if no one's making or selling propane, you don't have a fridge, and unless someone takes the sun away....

After this last go a round with propane fridges, I think I'm done.

This one was about $2000 plus freight.
It's made by the Amish.
When I bought it, I somehow thought this was going to be a done deal, and that it would somehow last longer or be better than the others.
Unforunately, it's locked up.
Fortunately, it still under warranty,and they're going to replace the cooling unit.
Unfortunately, it has to be shipped from Illinois.
Fortunately, they're going to pay for it all.
Unfortunately, I have to do all the work myself.

There is one very slight possibility that they might just ship a new fridge.
I'll know tomorrow.

So at this point, I say screw propane cooling.
The problem is this: they have to put an anti rusting compound in with the ammonia, and that compound crystalizes over time, blocking the flow of coolant. 
Screw it, I'll fix this one or whatever, but after that, I'll add another battery if I have to, and for my money, I'm going electric.

tl;dr.  Go with electric!

Here's my panels set up, although I'm still not sure why my roof came out pink. (stupid drone)
It's white. Wow, that was like 8 months ago.


----------



## m1west

Bannedjoe said:


> Your system is almost equal with mine, except I have 3200 watts up on the roof.
> They're fixed, but they're set up in such a fashion that they don't get 100% focused sun all day, but someone's always getting good sun.
> 
> I hate wind generators, yeah yeah yeah, they make quiet ones, but fuck that shit.
> The litmus test for a wind generator.
> Is the wind a CONSTANT NUISANCE?
> If you answered yes, then wind might be a good answer.
> 
> If not, it's hardly worth the extra cost and set up.
> Yeah, there's times when the sun's not out, and another source of power would be good, but if the wind ain't blowin, it won't do any good.
> 
> But here's my thing.
> I know a few folks that have them, and they're noisy as fuck.
> They chop and whirr and speed up and slow down, and to me they totally screw up my peace and quiet.
> 
> I'd spend the extra money on more batteries.
> Ya can never have too much battery!
> 
> You probably won't need it all, but you never know, you might end up in that cabin for more than a week at time with rate things are going.
> 
> Anyways back to your question, almost.
> 
> We have similar sized banks, although mine are lead acid forklift batteries.
> I have almost all the amenities anyone else would have in their home, sans central heat and AC.
> Stove, water heater, fridge and small room heater are on propane.
> 
> Everything else is electric and runs off the solar.
> We have computers, and fans, and toasters, and washing machine. The wife irons, I have power tools, saws la la la, you get it.
> 
> I use them just about anytime I like.
> I also have a small 7 cubic foot electric freezer that's on a timer. It runs all day, and shuts off at night.
> 
> My point is, you're probably aren't going to use near as much power as I do by any stretch, especially only being there a handful of days a month.
> 
> The other thing is if no one's making or selling propane, you don't have a fridge, and unless someone takes the sun away....
> 
> After this last go a round with propane fridges, I think I'm done.
> 
> This one was about $2000 plus freight.
> It's made by the Amish.
> When I bought it, I somehow thought this was going to be a done deal, and that it would somehow last longer or be better than the others.
> Unforunately, it's locked up.
> Fortunately, it still under warranty,and they're going to replace the cooling unit.
> Unfortunately, it has to be shipped from Illinois.
> Fortunately, they're going to pay for it all.
> Unfortunately, I have to do all the work myself.
> 
> There is one very slight possibility that they might just ship a new fridge.
> I'll know tomorrow.
> 
> So at this point, I say screw propane cooling.
> The problem is this: they have to put an anti rusting compound in with the ammonia, and that compound crystalizes over time, blocking the flow of coolant.
> Screw it, I'll fix this one or whatever, but after that, I'll add another battery if I have to, and for my money, I'm going electric.
> 
> tl;dr.  Go with electric!
> 
> Here's my panels set up, although I'm still not sure why my roof came out pink. (stupid drone)
> It's white. Wow, that was like 8 months ago.



Thanks for the advice/help you have been doing it longer and live with it day to day. The reason I was thinking wind is it always has a constant breeze that picks up at night. In the fall thru the spring it is 20mph plus. The wind coming through the trees sounds like the ocean most nights. Summer is quiet and sunny every day. One problem is that the panels can only get direct sun from 9am to 3pm before it gets blocked by the trees.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Today's mission was to start the small roof project for the entrance to the wife's girl cave.
I hope to button it up tomorrow.

The woman has been knocking out the paint work.
This is the south side.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Tell her it looks great!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Can I borrow her for a couple of weeks?  With her I could get a head start on my 2022 projects.  I don't pay well but I'm easy to work for and it's cooler in East Texas.  Okay, not by much and the humidity sucks so she may want think over this offer carefully.


----------



## EastTexFrank

This was another nothing kind of day.  Around noon the thunderstorms rolled in and it pissed down for about 3 hours.  That was enough to ruin any enthusiasm that I had so I piddled around in the shop for a while.  Just me and the cat, bonding for life.  Good grief, that animal is mental.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Came back from camp bright and early yesterday to head to the city to sign papers at the lawyers for a house im finally selling. I bought it in 2006 with my ex wife. We lived there for a few years until she decided to spread her legs for another guy and split. I kept both houses we had. Sold the small one after owning/renting/living in on and offsince 99. Both were paid for. Now they're both finally sold. 

The camp golf cart was starting to give us issues. It's electric and over the past couple weekends was needing to be charged more often. So I brought it back home to give it a service. New battery cables and I topped off the batteries with distilled water. She now runs like a champ. That one has a speed chip in it to make it twice as fast as our other one. 

This morning, I have to take 2 of the kids in for dental appointments. Then I plan on tackling the white golf cart to give it a tune up. This afternoon I plan on building some small bifolding shutters for the outdoor kitchen at camp to stop the evening sun from roasting us out of the kitchen. Also to help with the refrigerator to keep cool. Right now, as the kitchen faces west, it takes in the afternoon sun which doesn't let up until dark.


----------



## pirate_girl

Got home shortly after 10 last night.
Barely slept a wink because of too much caffeine too late in the day.
I think last time looking at the clock it was going on 1am.
Internal alarm went off at 6.
Ugh.

We have our first positive tested covid resident.
She's a dialysis patient, so comes and goes.
She also tried to pick a paper up off the floor and face planted.
She looks like she was in a fight and lost.
Whatever respiratory junk is going around- which I had, is beginning to make it's rounds in both staff and rezzies alike.
Fun fun fun!

I'll be so happy when 4pm rolls around today.
I'm going to come home and make a quick supper then flop.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I don't know what I'll be doing today.  

I have to check the tire pressures on the car.  Onstar keeps telling me they are low.  Probably not.  Ever since I put new tires on the sensors have been reading low while my tire gauge shows that they are spot on.  We'll see.  I'll probably wash and wax it while I'm at it.  

There's no wind today, first day in a long time, so I will probably spray the Johnson grass in the pasture.  I hate that stuff.  If you leave it alone It'll take over.


----------



## m1west

Today I was able get the top of the container 3/4 painted. I will let it sit for a couple of days then put the frames on the other side and finish it. While I am waiting I can make a bench for the inverter to sit on in the back.


----------



## Doc

Got mowing done at the house.   did river lot yesterday.  Went to hardware store to get last of what I think I'll need for a gas delivery system to the pontoon.   Tired of carrying 5 gallon cans down on the dock so with the help of PVC and some plastic pipe I'm making a long gas spout to pour the gas through.   I got all teh pieces parts I think I'll need so will start assembling later today.  

Then later today or tomorrow I have to remove the battery from my tractor.  I charged it but no joy so going to get it tested and probably buy a new one.


----------



## Big Dog

Built a yard ornament, more on that later, set some solar spots and now chilling till Bike Nite at the local pub!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mowed the yard this afternoon. It didn't really need it yet but I figured I'd do it now and probably not have to worry about it till later next week again.


----------



## pirate_girl

Practically ran across the parking lot to get home today.
All this covid stuff going on, plus more and more testing positive, we're going to get a special isolation unit sat up with a zip wall.
I can't say a whole lot more about it right now.

I made a nice dinner.
Tomorrow is off.
I'm on this weekend.
By Monday I'm going to be ready for some Yuengling. Lol


----------



## m1west

Got up at 4:30 am went to the shop around 5am. It was already warm this morning with 0 breeze. Cut and welded a frame that will be the bench in the container that the batteries and inverter sit on. I made it heavy, 2x2x3/8 angle and 2x2x1/4 tube its 29"x 92". It weighs around 75# without any cross supports or the top on it, so I will weld the frame in then add the rest afterward. The batteries and inverter will be around 700# on it. Tomorrow I will paint the 25% left on top the container and if enough time before the heat I will weld in the bench frame. suppose to be 105 degrees today.


----------



## FrancSevin

Today, I am at the plant receiving an emergency shipment of materials to complete our first order of COVID-19 "Good Health" Kits.
We have to produce 20,000 more by noon Monday.

Aldo, mowing the lawn before the city cites us. It has rained every day for over a week and the grass is 10" of soaking wetness.
Then a pickup bed load of retaining wall block salvaged from dad's house. It's mostly "HANDI stone" which is no longer available. This is the original version, and my favorite for landscaping low walls.

Humidity and temperatures are about the same, somewhere in the high 80's. No mercy for this old fart. I'll get 'er done 'cause I have to. I need the truck to haul lumber to the lake so as to finish the deck at camp.

I plan to use some of the stone as well.
https://www.patiotown.com/landscaping-products/other-wall-systems/handy-stone


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> All this covid stuff going on, plus more and more testing positive, we're going to get a special isolation unit sat up with a zip wall.
> I can't say a whole lot more about it right now.



This COVID stuff isn't getting any better that I can see.  Be careful.  

It got into one of the nursing homes in our little town and that accounted for 5 of the 6 deaths in town.  30 of the staff have tested positive at last count.  I don't know how they are still operating.  Of the 12 deaths in our county, at least 10 of them have been associated with two nursing homes.  It's not exactly running rampant but people are still being stupid and we keep clicking up new cases every day.  

As I said, be careful.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I got all the Johnson grass sprayed yesterday so that takes care of that.

The guy who is going to rebuild my dam dropped off two track hoes so he can start first thing Monday.  The first order of business will be to rerun the natural gas line ... AGAIN.  

I'll probably mow some of the yard today.  The temperature is supposed to be hovering around 100° and the heat index will probably be pushing 110°.  I think that I'll cut half of it today and finish it up tomorrow.  I'm not on any timetable.  The mower, after a new air filter, two new fuel filters and three new blades, should be running like a Ferrari.  We'll see.


----------



## m1west

Got out there at 5:30 am, it was already nearly 80 degrees. I watered some plants until I could see then moved the frames to the back end of the container, then painted the remaining 25% of the top. Next I got the new bench top in place at the rear of the container but not welded out. It got too hot to work in there by 9:30 am. Carry on tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

At camp again. Just finished hauling a trailer load of crushed rock to landscape the fire pit area.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Went down to the barn before lunch to get the mower.  I stopped on the way to water the potatoes.  I don't know why.   Something has eaten the hell out of them.  Got the mower and brought it back to the house.  I was soaked already.  I said, "Screw it.  It's too hot" and called off work for the the day.  It was 102°.  It's supposed to be cooler, like in the mid 90s, tomorrow.  I'll get back to work then ... maybe.  Don't you just love August in the south.


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> This COVID stuff isn't getting any better that I can see.  Be careful.
> 
> It got into one of the nursing homes in our little town and that accounted for 5 of the 6 deaths in town.  30 of the staff have tested positive at last count.  I don't know how they are still operating.  Of the 12 deaths in our county, at least 10 of them have been associated with two nursing homes.  It's not exactly running rampant but people are still being stupid and we keep clicking up new cases every day.
> 
> As I said, be careful.



I'm being very careful, Frank.
We now have 4 confirmed positive cases in our residents.
3 women, all in their 70s with pre-existing health conditions, and 1 man in his 60s- same.

We've sent out 2 more to the hospital as of 4pm yesterday.
I'm particularly concerned about the one gentleman.
All of them have started off with temps over 101, with respiratory setting in very quickly.

In our back ward, intestinal flu symptoms are presenting themselves in 8 people.
It's proving to be a mixed bag of everything.
We have four rooms ready with 8 total beds in the new isolation unit.
We're hoping those beds won't be filled, but it's looking like that is going to happen.
This is very reminiscent of last January, only we weren't concerned about this thing called COVID-19.
We just knew we had a virus in the facility.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, I admire your dedication to helping people.  I could never do it.  I'm sure during times like this it has to be depressing.  I guess that's why we have alcohol.  Best wishes to you.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> P_G, I admire your dedication to helping people.  I could never do it.  I'm sure during times like this it has to be depressing.  I guess that's why we have alcohol.  Best wishes to you.



Lenny, I cried in the shower this morning.
I'm feeling maxed out, but know soon everything is going to be alright.
Right?
Is it Monday night yet?

You all have a great day.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Lenny, I cried in the shower this morning.
> I'm feeling maxed out, but know soon everything is going to be alright.
> Right?
> Is it Monday night yet?
> 
> You all have a great day.



Keep up the good work.  Those people need you. 

I hope you have a great day too.


----------



## m1west

Back out there at 5:30 this morning its another 105 degree day. I added a center support and a center support leg. Its now up to the task of holding all the batteries and inverter. I got it all welled out, tomorrow I will cut the sheetmetal top and get it welded on.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Keep up the good work.  Those people need you.
> 
> I hope you have a great day too.



It wasn't as horrible as it could have been.

Two of my peeps have septic pneumonia.
It is not coming back as covid at all.
I'm thinking they will not pull through.
Both are at St. V in Toledo.

I'm up doing the coffee thing.
Thank you God, for keeping me strong.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> It wasn't as horrible as it could have been.
> 
> Two of my peeps have septic pneumonia.
> It is not coming back as covid at all.
> I'm thinking they will not pull through.
> Both are at St. V in Toledo.
> 
> I'm up doing the coffee thing.
> Thank you God, for keeping me strong.



You should get paid for your mental effort as well as your physical work.  

I hope you make it through all of it well.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> You should get paid for your mental effort as well as your physical work.
> 
> I hope you make it through all of it well.



You mean like hazard pay??

Our dear government leaders shot that down.

I do get a bonus, but you know that doesn't really mean a thing to me.

We're going to be ok, Lenny.
Thank you.


----------



## m1west

Another hot one today, 103 degrees. I got out there at the same 5:30am and cut the top from 14 ga. sheet metal. I was able to get it welded on before it was too hot in the container. Next move is to weld coupling nuts on the wall to mount the charge controller plate. When the charge controller is mounted and I bolt the solar panel frames back on there mounts on top, its ready to go to the mountain.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Drove my son to work 10 minutes west of home then headed 30 minutes east to the city to pick up lumber to build 3 raised garden boxes for the deck. My lovely wife has been wanting some since we moved out here. Since our anniversary was yesterday I figured it'd be a good time to build her some. Now I'm bbq' ing ribs for supper. Mmmmmm


----------



## m1west

Today its another hot one, I got the solar panel frames bolted on. I used Nylock nuts so the don't fall off on the way to the mountain, About the only thing left is getting the charge controller and braker box mounted and start making a ramp. I will paint the exterior and interior after its installed, there are still some welding to be done when I get there.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sweet setup. I'm starting to look into solar options for the boat to trickle charge when not in use. 

Kind of a slow day today but still stayed busy-ish. Chiropractor worked on my back this morning. Took our youngest for a dr appointment this afternoon. Did some work out in the yard this afternoon. Took my wife out for supper. Sirloin steak medium rare and a lobster tail with garlic mashed potatoes. I'm stuffed.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sweet setup. I'm starting to look into solar options for the boat to trickle charge when not in use.
> 
> Kind of a slow day today but still stayed busy-ish. Chiropractor worked on my back this morning. Took our youngest for a dr appointment this afternoon. Did some work out in the yard this afternoon. Took my wife out for supper. Sirloin steak medium rare and a lobster tail with garlic mashed potatoes. I'm stuffed.



Thanks, the solar container project has consumed a considerable amount of my free time but it nearly a reality now. If it works as intended I should have enough power to never have to run the generator at the cabin. Not only fuel costs, but it consumes time that could be used for having fun or whatever. I added a  mount for a future wind turbine if needed, I'm hoping not. Also the battery bank will be 3 times the size I have there currently. It will go to the cabin in a couple weeks. The solar equipment is a lot less $$ now than years passed, that helps a lot. You can get panels for about $.80 cents a watt now and the controllers are not expensive either. You might think about a solar generator on a trailer for your camp. That dinner you had there is making me hungry.


----------



## m1west

This is the last thing that has to be done before taking it to the mountain next week. This morning I cut a piece of 1/4" aluminum plate 22"X28" to mount the charge controller and breaker boxes to then to the wall. 
first I drilled the wall mounting holes and bolted 3/8" coupling nuts to the plate in the corners then welded the nuts to the wall. Plate was removed and now I am starting to mount the components to it.
The 6 cables from the 6 panels will go to the box with the 6 breakers first then to the charge controller through the fitting, then from the charge controller to the 100 amp DC breaker on the other side, out of there to the battery bank. Its a pretty simple hook up. The manufacturer recommends running cables from each panel separately with its own breaker. If there is any shading of the panels. If you tie them together and get shading on one it effects all of them like they are all getting shaded. There are plenty of trees there so some shading is going to happen.If I end up adding a wind generator it will require its own charge controller and add some complexity to it.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> This is the last thing that has to be done before taking it to the mountain next week. This morning I cut a piece of 1/4" aluminum plate 22"X28" to mount the charge controller and breaker boxes to then to the wall.
> first I drilled the wall mounting holes and bolted 3/8" coupling nuts to the plate in the corners then welded the nuts to the wall. Plate was removed and now I am starting to mount the components to it.
> The 6 cables from the 6 panels will go to the box with the 6 breakers first then to the charge controller through the fitting, then from the charge controller to the 100 amp DC breaker on the other side, out of there to the battery bank. Its a pretty simple hook up. The manufacturer recommends running cables from each panel separately with its own breaker. If there is any shading of the panels. If you tie them together and get shading on one it effects all of them like they are all getting shaded. There are plenty of trees there so some shading is going to happen.If I end up adding a wind generator it will require its own charge controller and add some complexity to it.



Here’s a wiring diagram I've used. Hope it helps!


----------



## m1west

Jim_S said:


> Here’s a wiring diagram I've used. Hope it helps!



Where did you get that from? I have been looking all over for it.:th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> Where did you get that from? I have been looking all over for it.:th_lmao:



Secret stuff!  I don’t share with just anyone :th_lmao:


----------



## pirate_girl

This nurse has been taking care of 8 covid residents, now patients- on our isolation unit.
This virus is a sneaky, unpredictable bitch.
I'm living it people.
I never thought I would experience it, but I am.
It's bad for some, but not others.
I'm off now for 6 days which normally I would be jumping over.
I don't want to be away from them now.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Well, the new cooling unit for the fridge came in yesterday, 100 mi RT to pick it up.
The guy said it would take me about 3 hours to replace it.
My ass!

It didn't go nearly as nice or smooth as he described.
I started about 3 in the afternoon, and didn't have it back together until about midnight.
Most of the time was spent extracting the old unit which entailed using a drywall saw, and cutting the old one out that was encased with hard expanding foam.

Once I got it out, I was beat, but had to continue. We've been without a fridge for well over a week, and we're on the verge of loosing an armload of good food.

I got the new unit in, but it didn't seem to fit as well as the old one.
I fired it up and went to bed.

This morning the freezer seemed to be doing a pretty good job, but the fridge wasn't getting getting cold enough.
Granted these things take 10-12 hours to get to full cold, but I still wasn't happy about the fit.
Fortunately, I hadn't refoamed it so I could make sure it was working before I did.

I couldn't stand knowing it wasn't quite right, so I took it all apart again starting about 6 this morning.
After some adjusting and removing more of the old foam before putting it back together, it's much better now.

It's 10:30, and I still have to attack it with some caulking and put the doors back on.
I'm not a happy guy, and won't ever do this shit again.

Guaranteed, when this puppy quits choochin' someday, I'm definitely going with AC.
But hey, they gave me 3 years on the new cooling unit so, we'll see how I feel about the whole thing then.

So come about midnight tonight, I should know if this thing is batting 100%.


----------



## Big Dog

Shot my new AR22 for the first time and to try a buddies fuel filter on the end of it. Took a high velocity to about the sound of a standard or plinking round. Took it back down to turn the scope, I didn’t have enough eye relief. 

Well tender stopped by, told him to give me a heads up next time by, I surprised him with a Trump flag. He loved it and we BS for a hour. Took care of animals, threw out some peaches at the deer feeder and watching the state tar and chip our road ..... ��

Ain’t gonna be a good ride out of here, Bike Night is up next .... ��


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm 7 hours into an 8 hour trip. Brought my oldest son to see his mother for a week. Picked up a refrigerator there. Now waiting to pick up a propane oven for camp. Then another hour drive to get to camp. 

Had to take a detour this morning as there was a fatal 3am accident involving 3 transports on the main highway. Picture a line up of 30 or so vehicles transports campers etc all doing 40mph for 80 miles on a third rate twisting highway with no shoulders. I did that twice today. Fun like diarrhea. Lol


----------



## m1west

Today I finished wiring the charge controller with the breaker boxes.
first the 6 cables from the solar panels come in the top of the large breaker box positive to the breakers and negative to the terminal strip. Then the #4 wires to the charge controller, then to the 100 amp DC breaker, then from the breaker to the battery bank. The blue wire is a battery temperature sensor.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been staying in the land of quiet sanity.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy Saturday morning to ya.
I'm finally getting my head on straight from stress and the worry.
I've been in close communication with coworkers concerning the covid situation.
So far it has not progressed beyond where we are now.
I'm up doing the coffee slam.
It's going to be a good day.

Fun Trivia was easy this morning.
I even remembered two shillings and a sixpence= half crown.
Lol


----------



## Lenny

A friend asked me to come to their acreage to teach her, her husband and kids how to shoot guns.  And then going back to a gun show in Council Bluffs to maybe buy a pistol.  Don't need it but but I like it.


----------



## m1west

This morning I took the container back down to the shop. Then cleaned out the inside, after that I broke down the pallet of solar panels, put the pallet inside the container. Then loaded all the panels back on the pallet one at a time. It was time consuming due to there is only a 24" gap between the container and the rack on the truck. Tomorrow I will put the angle setting tubes and the other 2- 4x4"x1/4" tubes for supporting the front of the container and strap everything down. I still have to go get 10- 80# bags of concrete to go in there also. It goes to the Mountain next Thursday.


----------



## pirate_girl

After a very relaxing day, I made dinner.
Also face timed with Maddie and Elaina.
Washed the car.
Now I'm back home avoiding phone calls from work. Lol
I did pick up a noon-6p shift on Monday.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I finally dragged my butt out there and finished spraying the bottom of the yard for bugs, especially ants.  I treated the whole yard about 2 weeks ago and the little buggers keep pushing up new hills.  There are some new ones on the part of the yard that I sprayed on Thursday.  I can tell that this is going to be a battle of attrition.  Unfortunately for them, I have gallons of insecticide.  

After that I spent about an hour hunting down a battery tender for the little tractor.  It didn't want to start today and the battery is only 4 months old.  I know that I have 3 of them but could only find 2.  That really chapped me so I set off on a hunt and seek expedition.  I eventually found the missing one in the office and got it hooked up.  What the hell was it doing there?

Don't know what I'm going to do tomorrow.  There are a couple of things that need doing.  I may just pick one and go with it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Up at 7am. On the road home from camp by 8am. Home at 9. By 9:30, I had a trailer load of crushed gravel spread on the driveway heading to the house as it washes out every time it rains. The gravel will hopefully improve that. No pictures yet of the drive with the gravel. 

At physio then hopefully going to look at another truck camper as mine is in need of a new roof and frankly I don't want to get into replacing it so I'll just sell as is and get something else.


----------



## m1west

Today I unboxed my phase converter and assembled it, then mounted the control box. I made a list of electrical components to get it wired up and will go shopping for them after lunch. Also need to get the concrete for the container installation. The weather cooled off into the 90's but still hot. Last night we got dry lightning in our county, it woke us up around 1:30 am and lasted an hour. This morning a bunch of fires had been reported. Its very smokey with ash around here. There are fires all over the state and the entire west side of the US. Now I just got an alert telling us they will shut off the power from 10 am until 1:30 pm. Gonna be a fun day.


----------



## FrancSevin

Just got back from the lake camp. I know it's Labor Day in just two weeks but we just now had the time to set up camp for the summer. The Tiny House Forest River Camper we bought to tour the West this summer has been parked nor two months. Covid-19 has our plans changed from this year to next year because we are too busy at work . Besides, many of the vacation sites are limited or closed.

So, since this is more or less a permanent campsite for the kids whilst Cathy and I enjoy the sailboat "ALONE," I went all out and built a deck and fire pit. With a canopy.

All the comforts of home the camper plus a great view from the deck.
Our season goes till November so still plenty of time.

I have Pictures from Cathy's new I phone to post later.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Today is a special day for us. We've been working towards this for 6 years from the start of the whole process to become foster parents with the ultimate goal of adopting. At 9:30am, we have a zoom meeting set up with a judge to finalize the adoption of our foster daughter Hollie. 

Other than that,  today is dump day. I missed last week so the house garage is filling up with stinky garbage.


----------



## pirate_girl

We lost 2 residents to covid over the past few days.
22 staff members are now positive.
Again, this is turning into something not expected at all.
Pray for us.
Thanks.
I'm back tomorrow on the 12.


----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> Today is a special day for us. We've been working towards this for 6 years from the start of the whole process to become foster parents with the ultimate goal of adopting. At 9:30am, we have a zoom meeting set up with a judge to finalize the adoption of our foster daughter Hollie.



I hope it goes well.  It takes the government only days to background someone for a top secret clearance but six years for this!  

I hope it goes well for your family.  Hollie deserves your love and security.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> We lost 2 residents to covid over the past few days.
> 22 staff members are now positive.
> Again, this is turning into something not expected at all.
> Pray for us.
> Thanks.
> I'm back tomorrow on the 12.



That's so sad!  I hope they find a cure for covid ASAP.  

Praying for all of you!


----------



## m1west

Found out last night there is a big fire up on the mountain where the cabin is. Couldn't get a straight answer from Calfire or the forestry service. I was able to get in touch with the Sheriff that agreed to send someone to check it out if they can get up there, I haven't heard anything yet. I am going to drive up there tomorrow and see for myself.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Lenny.
You've been a very good friend lately.
Thanks for being there.


----------



## Lenny

Instead of a relaxing country drive yesterday, I ended up chatting with some residents in Walnut, Iowa, which is just a few miles from Avoca.  I noticed a Trump flag so I stopped and asked the lady of the house if she wanted a Trump yard sign.  She said 'YES' and then told me her husband is a farmer and has farmland next to Interstate 80, which is the most traveled interstate in the country.  I asked her if he would be interested in having a Trump barn sign on his property.  She is going to talk with him.  I gave her my phone number.  She suggested I talk with Ed across the street and he was grateful for a Trump yard sign.  Between talking with both if them, I spent over an hour of enjoyable conversation there.

Today I'm going to the gym and there is a Trump gathering in Council Bluffs this evening starting at 1800 hours.  For civilians that is 6:00 PM and for liberals, it's when the big hand is on 12 and the little hand is on 6.  I might take another drive to see who wants Trump signs too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Damn pg. That sucks. Hopefully you all get the covid under control before losing anyone else. 

Up here, masks are mandatory in all enclosed spaces businesses etc. Every business has a handwashing station. We must be doing something right as there are only 2 confirmed cases for a population of over 230000 people  spread over a 900 square miles. And just south of us across the border, cases are rampant. At this rate it'll be next year before the border reopens. And I'm fine with that. Keep it closed until the states can get their $hit together and fight this thing unlike the mess we're seeing now.


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Damn pg. That sucks. Hopefully you all get the covid under control before losing anyone else.
> 
> Up here, masks are mandatory in all enclosed spaces businesses etc. Every business has a handwashing station. We must be doing something right as there are only 2 confirmed cases for a population of over 230000 people  spread over a 900 square miles. And just south of us across the border, cases are rampant. At this rate it'll be next year before the border reopens. And I'm fine with that. Keep it closed until the states can get their  together and fight this thing unlike the mess we're seeing now.



I'm hoping like hell it's gotten as far as it's going to go.
For months we were the county in northern Ohio that was safe.
Needless to say the environment isn't a barrel of fun, but I believe we're going to get through the next month without losing many more.
The gentleman I thought for sure would never make it back to us did.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> The gentleman I thought for sure would never make it back to us did.



Thats wonderful news!


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Found out last night there is a big fire up on the mountain where the cabin is. Couldn't get a straight answer from Calfire or the forestry service. I was able to get in touch with the Sheriff that agreed to send someone to check it out if they can get up there, I haven't heard anything yet. I am going to drive up there tomorrow and see for myself.



The sheriff sent me an update and a couple pictures.
The Cabin made it without damage. 
The shed that my son was fixing up that had the generator in it, not so good. The sheriff got the pictures and report from the forestry service and they didn't say anything about the tracked Suzuki mini truck either way, I'm hoping that is a good thing. They won't let anyone up there for a few more days as they want to check for damaged, dangerous trees along the road. I think I will hold off and do a turn around trip on Saturday. I know for sure that I need a new generator there was another little outbuilding that I am sure is gone that was down buy where the power container will be. There was a lot of dry Manzanita around it and the fire came from that direction.  there is one more out building ( the old shit house ) I dont know about that one either. I feel lucky, there are a lot more folks that did not do so good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. At least the cabin survived. 

Today was a good day. We started out with the very first zoom adoption in our city since covid hit and are proud to say that we officially have an addition to the family. 

Shortly after I decided to list the truck camper for sale as I will be going to look at/buy one this Sunday. A couple hours later, mine sold for almost twice what I paid for it 6 years ago.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I forgot to mention my other bit of good news. I finally closed the deal on a house I've been floating as a rental since 2012. I lived in it for a few years with my ex then held onto it with long term tenants paying everything. We sold our last house in the city where we lived for 6 years in February then in April I sold the smaller one I've had since 99. Now the bigger of the two houses I still owned is sold. Yay!


----------



## m1west

I met a guy cutting the trees last spring  near the cabin and exchanged information, I gave him a call and he was up there so he went to my property and sent me some more pictures I didn't want to see and a report I didn't want to hear. The cabin made it unscathed but everything else is gone, Suzuki on tracks, 3 out buildings with building materials inside and he didn't see my 1500 gallon water tank. I guess it is what it is. There were a lot of folks and some in the future that lost everything. The fires are still raging. I have got about 5 years before all the fuel grows back to Harden the place against fire. What is causing the fires is what they call Dry lightning, what causes it is the heat wave we have been in for weeks and then a thunder storm rolls in but the ground temperature evaporates the rain before it hits the ground, then all you have is high winds, thunder and lightening then big fires.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

At least the cabin is ok.  I hate you’re having to start over with everything else. 

Jim


----------



## m1west

Me too, but in the grand scheme of things like losing the cabin. There is no lesson like the one that hurts you and I got off with a slap on the wrist this time. I have to Harden the property to fire which is going to mean thinning the trees around the cabin and not leaving any equipment or vehicles there that are not protected in a container. I think the reason the cabin didn't go is it has a stone foundation and I enclosed the open porch last year, the fire couldn't get under anything. I plan to do a turn around trip there soon to access things.


----------



## Bannedjoe

m1west said:


> Me too, but in the grand scheme of things like losing the cabin. There is no lesson like the one that hurts you and I got off with a slap on the wrist this time. I have to Harden the property to fire which is going to mean thinning the trees around the cabin and not leaving any equipment or vehicles there that are not protected in a container. I think the reason the cabin didn't go is it has a stone foundation and I enclosed the open porch last year, the fire couldn't get under anything. I plan to do a turn around trip there soon to access things.



Dammit, sorry to hear about this.
It sucks.
But I'm willing to bet you'll come back bigger and stronger.

And PG, you're some kind of trouper.
I'll say it again, I couldn't do it.


----------



## pirate_girl

https://www.northwestsignal.net/news/article_e0dea21d-448f-5dc8-94df-f6bac21719e6.html

Thanks Joe.

This thing is not playing around.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, this is sad.  This has to be a heavy mental burden on everyone there, including you  I hope things turn around soon.


----------



## pirate_girl

We hope so too, Lenny.
We've had 8 agency workers sign contracts to come and work with us until we see the other side of it.
There are so many of the regular staff off from being positive, it's unreal.
As of today, I've not heard of any progression or decline in my loves.
That makes me smile.
Yesterday was a blessing having caring,  dedicated people from the outside. 
They are good!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had an adventurous 24 hours. Lol. I came out to camp with a buddy to go fishing [emoji476] yesterday around noon. We fished all day. Caught a few fish. Drank a few beers by the fire. Woke up this morning and hit the water again for a few hours. Then we headed to an abandoned gravel pit to load some gravel for home. 

On the way home is where things got interesting. We were using his trailer. All of a sudden...POW. Flat tire on the trailer. Wouldn't you know it. No spare tire. Luckily we were by a gravel pit on the highway so I slowly backed it down off the highway and left it there. Back to town 30 miles down the road. To search for a new tire. Luckily we managed to find a couple after making 20 calls to different places around the city. Back out to the trailer with my flat deck to offload some of the gravel and change the flat. Then back home to offload the gravel and load up a few things then drove back to camp.


----------



## Doc

My son had corona symptoms of sore throat, headache, diarrhea and fever.  He was tested Monday.  Still no results back.  It seems like a mild flu, which is how I've heard it described. 

Last weekend was his wife's bday so we all spent Saturday and Sunday boating together on the water.   I have sore throat and yesterday the headache started.   So yesterday I went for the test.   I do not feel bad.    Time will tell.


----------



## Lenny

Doc, I hope you and your family are going to be okay.


----------



## Doc

Thanks Lenny.   My son got his test results.  Negative.   Guess he just had a little virus and wife and I had a mini part of that.  I feel fine.  Still slight sore throat and headache but no biggie.  If it wasn't for corona I would not even notice it or mention it.


----------



## Lenny

Great news, Doc!


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Thanks Lenny. My son got his test results. Negative. Guess he just had a little virus and wife and I had a mini part of that. I feel fine. Still slight sore throat and headache but no biggie. If it wasn't for corona I would not even notice it or mention it.




Take the test when symptoms appear.  Better to know than wonder.

Hint.  The test hurts but is otherwise easy. Be sure you study hard so you pass.


----------



## pirate_girl

I tested negative for the 4th time, last round.
I take it again on September 2nd.
It helps if you can do the test yourself, as you feel more in control.

No one seems to understand the feeling of anxiety many of us are having right now.
Then again, I've/we've never felt like something like a damn virus pulled a fast one on us.
We thought we were ahead of the game.
We weren't.
Just this very afternoon I heard the squad come up the drive and pull up over to the front doors.
I'm hoping it's something other than covid related.
Somehow I think not.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, it's like being in a war zone.  At least you're getting combat pay....er....bonuses.


----------



## FrancSevin

Going back to the lake today to finish camp/  We had mice of all things and I have to set up traps and a sonic repelling  barrier.

Also fill a void around the flue pipes where I believe they came in.

I know I promised pictures.  I'll get to them net week.


----------



## 300 H and H

Looking at more new stuff, and have already bought car seat, crib, and other stuff for the Grand child. I thought we were all done with this sort of stuff LOL! 
When your close in location as we are to the kids, we end up being baby sitter a lot. Now it is full time since the day care the Grand Son is in has been infected with the virus. So we are now the defacto day care center for a couple of weeks. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Lenny

300 H and H said:


> Now it is full time since the day care the Grand Son is in has been infected with the virus. So we are now the defacto day care center for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Regards, Kirk



DANG Kirk!  I hope that virus goes away soon.  It's good that you are there for your Son and Grandson.


----------



## 300 H and H

Lenny said:


> DANG Kirk!  I hope that virus goes away soon.  It's good that you are there for your Son and Grandson.



Lenny I missed the Republican fund raiser we had in my county last night. Our Governor was the keynote speaker. I got there early with other committee members, and noticed the sign on the door that said masks strongly suggested, but not required. I called my daughter with the news, and after contributing to the county committee, I left. Other wise I was going to be in deep dodo with my daughter. I am told that there was little if any social distancing, and many with out masks. The virus is "hot" here right now, so not taking many chances.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## EastTexFrank

300 H and H said:


> The virus is "hot" here right now, so not taking many chances.
> 
> Regards, Kirk




That's wise.  It's how we have been living for the past 6 months.  We've been doing what we have to do but if we go somewhere and feel uncomfortable, we leave.  Sitting up on our little hill at home we are perfectly safe but you can't live in total isolation.  I think that you just have to be sensible about it.


----------



## Lenny

Kirk, I admire you for doing the right thing.

The special guest at our annual county fundraiser is going to be South Dakota's Governor Kristi Noem.  Unfortunately, I will be an a family wedding/reunion.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> P_G, it's like being in a war zone.  At least you're getting combat pay....er....bonuses.



Yesterday felt like a war zone.
I was there for 14 hours and got home at midnight.
We lost three yesterday.
My gentleman and a very gracious and wonderful lady.
The third was not covid related.
One got sent back to the hospital because her stats were tanking.
Another gentleman is currently fighting hard, but he is not going to make it.

Our new N95's are wreaking havoc on my face. When I got up this morning the indentations were still visible on my cheeks.
The bridge of my nose looks sunburned.
Henry County is now at the top of the list for Ohio covid cases.
Not something I want to see.
It took off like wildfire and is having a domino effect.

I cannot wait for the day when this does not consume our every thought, every minute of every freaking damn day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry you're having to go through that pg. I'm glad we took a proactive approach to the pandemic and kept our numbers low. I'm also glad that we kept our borders closed to help keep the shit show happening down south down south. We live 45 minutes from the border. Across it in both Minnesota and Wisconsin, the cases are increasing. Meanwhile we have 1 active case for a total population of over 200000 people covering an area of 800 square kms.

The good ole USA is always touting how they're number 1 at everything. Well now you're proving that you're number 1 at everything. Highest number of cases in the world. 
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> Yesterday felt like a war zone.
> I was there for 14 hours and got home at midnight.
> We lost three yesterday.
> My gentleman and a very gracious and wonderful lady.
> The third was not covid related.
> One got sent back to the hospital because her stats were tanking.
> Another gentleman is currently fighting hard, but he is not going to make it.
> 
> Our new N95's are wreaking havoc on my face. When I got up this morning the indentations were still visible on my cheeks.
> The bridge of my nose looks sunburned.
> Henry County is now at the top of the list for Ohio covid cases.
> Not something I want to see.
> It took off like wildfire and is having a domino effect.
> 
> *I cannot wait for the day when this does not consume our every thought, every minute of every freaking damn day.*



Me too PG.   I got my test results back.  Negative as I suspected.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Yesterday felt like a war zone.
> I was there for 14 hours and got home at midnight.
> We lost three yesterday.
> My gentleman and a very gracious and wonderful lady.
> The third was not covid related.
> One got sent back to the hospital because her stats were tanking.
> Another gentleman is currently fighting hard, but he is not going to make it.
> 
> Our new N95's are wreaking havoc on my face. When I got up this morning the indentations were still visible on my cheeks.
> The bridge of my nose looks sunburned.
> Henry County is now at the top of the list for Ohio covid cases.
> Not something I want to see.
> It took off like wildfire and is having a domino effect.
> 
> I cannot wait for the day when this does not consume our every thought, every minute of every freaking damn day.



The mental and physical strains put on you and your coworkers have to be overwhelming.  I wish there was more I could say but I hope things get better.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've been texting the girls over there since I got up this morning, Lenny.
Once again "shit show" is the word of the day.
I'm prepared.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> I've been texting the girls over there since I got up this morning, Lenny.
> Once again "shit show" is the word of the day.
> I'm prepared.



Good Morning!


----------



## J5 Bombardier

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sorry you're having to go through that pg. I'm glad we took a proactive approach to the pandemic and kept our numbers low. I'm also glad that we kept our borders closed to help keep the shit show happening down south down south. We live 45 minutes from the border. Across it in both Minnesota and Wisconsin, the cases are increasing. Meanwhile we have 1 active case for a total population of over 200000 people covering an area of 800 square kms.
> 
> The good ole USA is always touting how they're number 1 at everything. Well now you're proving that you're number 1 at everything. Highest number of cases in the world.
> https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/



                         With such a large population the United States is bound to have high numbers. I was just checking the numbers of deaths per million,  USA 565 , UK 611 , Brazil  568, puts a lot of countries on a more level playing field. As for the Russians , Chinese  and Pakistan numbers  or many others you can't believe them.  As for Canada we have been lucky , a little over 10 thousand deaths for 36 million people so far, many of those could have been avoided had we followed the likes of Taiwan and South Korea and clamped down on travel sooner. Our government didn't want to hurt the feelings of china.
           J5 Bombardier


----------



## NorthernRedneck

J5 Bombardier said:


> With such a large population the United States is bound to have high numbers. I was just checking the numbers of deaths per million,  USA 565 , UK 611 , Brazil  568, puts a lot of countries on a more level playing field. As for the Russians , Chinese  and Pakistan numbers  or many others you can't believe them.  As for Canada we have been lucky , a little over 10 thousand deaths for 36 million people so far, many of those could have been avoided had we followed the likes of Taiwan and South Korea and clamped down on travel sooner. Our government didn't want to hurt the feelings of china.
> 
> J5 Bombardier


I agree. Anywhere you look, the numbers are scued but on the whole, I think Canada and many other countries are way ahead of the good ole usa in terms of dealing with this in a strong unified way instead of sticking our heads in the sand and pretending it doesn't exist then saying the whole thing is a big conspiracy. 

Anyways, I'm just glad we have a better handle on it. 

Back to what I did today......

We got up and packed up at camp then headed home. We finally sold the old dinette table and chairs. I've been feeling like crap all weekend with my gallbladder acting up. For me to be in bed by 10pm at camp, I must not be feeling good.


----------



## FrancSevin

One of the things I had to do this weekend was assemble a large storage box we bought two/three years ago and never used. I opened the box to find NO INSTRUCTIONS~?!

It took hours sorting things by number of screw and number of holes but I finally got it assembled, with three long metal parts left over. I have no idea what they do and their holes match nothing in the plastic parts. 6 washers and about five assorted screws left as well.

Not one piece of duct tape either.


----------



## EastTexFrank

After two days sitting in the house because of the heat and humidity, I went outside to assemble the 30-gallon sprayer that I bought at Tractor Supply on Friday.  It was hot, humid and sweaty work though.  For once all the parts were enclosed and it didn't take too long.  I had to change the rear hitch on the Gator to accommodate the new sprayer.  I filled it with water and tested it which took longer than it should have because I didn't see a shut off valve hidden underneath the sprayer.  In the end it's all good.  I think that this thing will work well for the yard and for occasional pasture use.  

Man, I'm getting too old to be working in these kind of conditions.  When I was younger I used to do it to prove to myself that I was still a "stud".  These days I do it because no one else will and it has to be done.  There's no ego involved now.

Franc, I did use duct tape on my assembly as a safety precaution.  I don't trust flimsy plastic retaining clips.


----------



## pirate_girl

Yay.
I'm off for a few days now and can forget about COVID-19, calling family members, answering incoming calls from the health department, dealing with agency workers not showing up, and all the other bullcrap.
Yes, it's rough.
If this doesn't come to an end soon, I swear to God I am taking early retirement.
That is no joke.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not sure I could handle that pg. Sounds like a nightmare. 

In other news, my step son's girlfriend is/was pregnant. They were down for a check up on Saturday. She was already 4cm dilated. So they had to stay at the hotel beside the hospital and wait it out. I got a missed call from him at 2:20am. I'm guessing I'm a grampa?


----------



## pirate_girl

It's been a nightmare, Brian.
I have to be careful of what I say now more than ever.

So...
Congratulations, Grampa.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Not sure I could handle that pg. Sounds like a nightmare.
> 
> In other news, my step son's girlfriend is/was pregnant. They were down for a check up on Saturday. She was already 4cm dilated. So they had to stay at the hotel beside the hospital and wait it out. I got a missed call from him at 2:20am. I'm guessing I'm a grampa?





pirate_girl said:


> It's been a nightmare, Brian.
> I have to be careful of what I say now more than ever.
> 
> So...
> Congratulations, Grampa.



I can’t imagine being in your position PG 

Congrats Gramps!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> It's been a nightmare, Brian.
> I have to be careful of what I say now more than ever.
> 
> So...
> Congratulations, Grampa.
> [emoji2]





Jim_S said:


> I can’t imagine being in your position PG
> 
> Congrats Gramps!


Got the details. Born at 1:38am. 7lbs 12oz. C section. All are doing well. Alice Marie Catherine....


----------



## Jim_S RIP

NorthernRedneck said:


> Got the details. Born at 1:38am. 7lbs 12oz. C section. All are doing well. Alice Marie Catherine....


----------



## Melensdad

Grandpa.  Very nice!


----------



## Melensdad

Just got back from the hand surgeon.

He took the last stitch out.  I didn't scream in pain, have chills or full body sweats this time.  

Last week he took out 3 of the 4.  1st was no problem.  A little tug and it was gone.  2nd, pretty much ditto.  3rd and I was swearing loud enough to be heard through the walls, almost passed out.  Pretty sure I started going into shock.  WTF.

So today he got stitch #4, which was the last of them.  I was smart enough to drug myself and hour before going into the office.  Started spurting blood, that was fun.  He was not happy with the way I was stitched, he said they did it backwards, knot should have been on the other side of the wound.  He said it worked, technically not wrong, just made removal awkward?  I don't really know.  Just know it was unpleasant_ but unlike last week this time there was no grown man screaming like a 12 year old little girl._

Have my hand on ice now.  Feels like I have a needle stuck into the end of my thumb, but that should subside soon enough.  I'm pretty sure that I'm just a horrible patient and a cry baby.  So...


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Just got back from the hand surgeon.
> 
> He took the last stitch out. I didn't scream in pain, have chills or full body sweats this time.
> 
> Last week he took out 3 of the 4. 1st was no problem. A little tug and it was gone. 2nd, pretty much ditto. 3rd and I was swearing loud enough to be heard through the walls, almost passed out. Pretty sure I started going into shock. WTF.
> 
> So today he got stitch #4, which was the last of them. I was smart enough to drug myself and hour before going into the office. Started spurting blood, that was fun. He was not happy with the way I was stitched, he said they did it backwards, knot should have been on the other side of the wound. He said it worked, technically not wrong, just made removal awkward? I don't really know. Just know it was unpleasant_ but unlike last week this time there was no grown man screaming like a 12 year old little girl._
> 
> Have my hand on ice now. Feels like I have a needle stuck into the end of my thumb, but that should subside soon enough. I'm pretty sure that I'm just a horrible patient and a cry baby. So...



Sounds like fun MD. Just remember, if you cannot buck up to the pain,   there is always scotch.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> Sounds like fun MD. Just remember, if you cannot buck up to the pain,   there is always scotch.



Uh no, there is BOURBON


----------



## m1west

So a buddy and me made the trip to the mountain to see the fire damage first hand. All of the outbuildings and everything in them is gone, along with the 1500 gallon water tank and the above ground plumbing. The short video is of a tree that burst into flames at the base while we were standing there. The cabin suffered 0 damage, it didn't even burn the electrical line I just put in only about 6" deep uncovered. The fire was so hot that it made the leaf springs on the Suzuki bow the opposite direction but not even a scorch mark on the cabin 25 yards away. I will have a couple trips just to get the water going again. Thursday I still plan to take the solar container there and install it this weekend. Today I finished 1/2 of the ramp for the container, I will take it with me so at least we can walk up instead of a ladder. I hope to get the container installed along with the solar panels bolted to the frames, if I have enough time I would like to get it hooked up to the cabin. I am going to have my son follow me towing a trailer with a generator and the ramp. If I can find time I will bring the Suzuki home to scrap it. After things stop smoking there're a few trees that need to come down before they fall down along with a good clean up.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Any chance will removing some trees improve the light to the solar panels?

Looking for a little something good out of this mess. 

Jim


----------



## m1west

Jim_S said:


> Any chance will removing some trees improve the light to the solar panels?
> 
> Looking for a little something good out of this mess.
> 
> Jim



Actually where the container goes it is wide open, about the only spot though. I may take a few there anyway. Im over what happened, concidering what could have happened. Now there is just the work to get back to where I was. Realisticlly I probably won't fix the water until spring just mark where the pipes were, as the snow will fly some time in late October or early November and I have to get the tracks on the mini mini van so I have a way up there. I will get another 20' container next year for storage, there will be no more wood outbuildings and the plan is to put the natural stone up there on the cabin with steel shutters both for fire and safety.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> Actually where the container goes it is wide open, about the only spot though. I may take a few there anyway. Im over what happened, concidering what could have happened. Now there is just the work to get back to where I was. Realisticlly I probably won't fix the water until spring just mark where the pipes were, as the snow will fly some time in late October or early November and I have to get the tracks on the mini mini van so I have a way up there. I will get another 20' container next year for storage, there will be no more wood outbuildings and the plan is to put the natural stone up there on the cabin with steel shutters both for fire and safety.


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Uh no, there is BOURBON


----------



## m1west

Today I decided to postpone the solar container installation at the work cabin after checking the weather report. Here in Valley Springs fri-96  sat-105 sun -107 in the mountains at the cabin that means 90's. Next week it drops down to the low 90's and at the cabin that means 70's and a lot more conducive to working outside in the sun all day. That said I assembled the other 1/2 of the ramp frame this morning and got it 80% welded out. Tomorrow just flip it over having a few flat welds on the frame then weld on the expanded metal with some primer and then thats ready. Also having a little more time I can come up with a tank for temporary water and we can have water for the toilet and the cement. Also may have enough time to buy another generator, then I don't have to drag the one from home back and forth.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy day today. Headed out to remove the blades on the lawn tractor first thing then headed to the city for an appointment and a couple stops. Didn't get the blades off yet. Instead, I went to air up one of the front tires on the Jacobsen that was very weather cracked and losing air. At about 10psi, POW. Blew the sidewall out. Ok, so haul the jack over and remove it then back to the city to order a new one. Then back home to load up the garbage for a dump run. Picked a bag of apples from the tree by the garage. The other 2 trees didn't produce anything this year due to tree caterpillars. Headed to drop my son off at work then going to look at a truck camper.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm back in the war zone today.
It's also my 5th time for getting covid tested.
Never EVER have I experienced anything like this in my life.
We are losing people daily now.
Two at a time, sending them to the hospital.. it's just awful.
Six days off after today.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, dayum.  It's gotta be scary.

C-19 is going up and up here in Iowa.


----------



## FrancSevin

I bought an old, 1974, packaging machine for a friend in Kansas City who has a bake shop. She got swindled into a machine built-in China about 6 months ago. It still does not work and the importer, manufacturer as well as the installing team have abandoned her.

My former business partner had this relic in his shop for years. Sold it to me for scrap prices. So, I picked this American built machine up for peanuts. However, it needs a lot of work, so we are rebuilding it with technology updates, new paint and new tooling. Originally built for her product line, pastries, it has seen better days. But, as they say, it has good bones. 

Over the years, we have accumulated a collection of parts from the many rebuilds we have done, so I have most of the items we need to build this machine up for her. I'm donating time, work and parts out of my shop inventory. Stainless Steel guards, DC drive, modern heaters, with digital controls, stainless contact parts and OSHA compliant. It will be a hybrid but function well with reliability. 

She is suing the machine mfg'r and has offered a fee from those proceeds. I told her my fee so far is lunch. I just want to correct her situation and get the company who snookered her on the ropes. Our industry doesn't need charlatans like that.


----------



## m1west

Moving right along, this morning I hit the shop early and got the second ramp frame welded out and the expanded metal welded on. Each half is 4'x10' so when bolted together and installed it will make a nice stout ramp 8' wide x 10' long at 25 degrees so won't be too bad walking up or driving up. Now just got to get some more primer and move on to the next project.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent a better part of the day outside working on the new to me truck camper cleaning up the inside, packing it up with all my stuff. Washing and waxing the outside. The door for the propane tank was mangled so I built a new one out of plywood and painted it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today?
NOTHING!


----------



## Big Dog

Taking a trailer load of clothes and other items to the Salvation Army, help a senior get her new smart phone going and then bike night! Biggest decision to make is which one should I take tonight.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Today?
> NOTHING!



You need any help with that let us know. :th_lmao:


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm on the same page as PG.  NOTHING!.  It's still raining, not pouring down like yesterday but a nice, gentle rain.  It's not supposed to start clearing up till the week-end and then it has to dry out before I can do anything.  

Ah well.  I'm getting used to these after lunch naps.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm on the same page as PG.  NOTHING!.  It's still raining, not pouring down like yesterday but a nice, gentle rain.  It's not supposed to start clearing up till the week-end and then it has to dry out before I can do anything.
> 
> Ah well.  I'm getting used to these after lunch naps.



Its finally moved away from us. Big bright yellow orangish thing in the sky


----------



## EastTexFrank

Jim_S said:


> Its finally moved away from us. Big bright yellow orangish thing in the sky



Jim ... stop it!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not doing a whole lot today as it's raining and very windy outside. Waiting on the tire for the lawn tractor. I had thought about heading out to offload the truck camper behind the shop but that can wait.


----------



## m1west

Today I cut the remaining 5 tubes for setting the angle on the panel frames, drilled a hole in one end and painted them, then squirted some grey primer on the ramp halves. Tomorrow is load up day.


----------



## pirate_girl

My son Jeff came to see me and took me for lunch at the pub downtown.

What a lovely visit.
Kiddo, I really needed someone to talk to, nevermind crying to like a blubbering idiot.
It's cool though, he knows his Mama very well.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Morning all!  

Headed to camp at some point today. Bringing out the home golf cart as friends of ours (neighbors at home actually) are coming out for the weekend to check out the campground and possibly take a seasonal site for next year. 

The evening may or may not end with a few [emoji482][emoji1635][emoji1634][emoji481]


----------



## Lenny

South Dakota Governor Kristi Noem is going to be the guest speaker at our annual Pottawattamie County GOP fund raiser.  Going to Council Bluffs prior to that fund raiser this evening to help get things set up.  It should be fun.

Jeff, who has held chair and co chair offices has done a fantastic job of getting great speakers and done many other great things.  In 2015 Jeff got Donald Trump to be our guest speaker before he ran for office.

Anyway, it should be a good day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Housework.
Laundry...
Ugh...
.... eventually..


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's still raining so there won't be much done around here today.  It's now supposed to keep on through the week-end and then 2 sunny days to dry out before more rain sets in.

When running in to town to buy a lottery ticket is the highlight of your day, you have a pretty boring life.


----------



## FrancSevin

Working on my Grandson's Pond Prowler fishing boat.  The factory assembled it without using any caulk or sealants on the fittings.  Over time it filled with water between the inner and outer hulls.

I've been drying it out with an air blower for weeks.  Today it all goes back together.  Just in time for the Labour day weekend.

Tonite he has his first football game.  He plays the mellow tone ( French Horn) in the marching band. I haven't been to a high school football game since,,,well,,,since I was in high school.


----------



## m1west

This morning I loaded the ramp and the generator for the solar container installation next week. It is already in the 90's at 10:30 am so I will finish tying everything down in the morning. If the plan works out, after the container is mounted on the poles I should be able to just back the trailer to it, then using a comalong rig from the top of the container drive the trailer out, line it up and weld it on.


----------



## Lenny

Me & South Dakota Governor Kristi Noem.  I will see her again this evening


----------



## FrancSevin

Lenny said:


> Me & South Dakota Governor Kristi Noem. I will see her again this evening
> 
> View attachment 129718



Hubba Hubba!

I know, I'm bad. But she is a fox AND smart.  The 
kind of woman  that Women's Libber's hate


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> Me & South Dakota Governor Kristi Noem.  I will see her again this evening
> 
> View attachment 129718





FrancSevin said:


> Hubba Hubba!
> 
> I know, I'm bad. But she is a fox AND smart.  The
> kind of woman  that Women's Libber's hate



Wonderful lady 

If only we could clone her for a few other states our country would be so much better.

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20731238&postcount=2


----------



## Lenny

FrancSevin said:


> Hubba Hubba!
> 
> I know, I'm bad. But she is a fox AND smart.  The
> kind of woman  that Women's Libber's hate



Yes she is!  And a VERY nice person too.


----------



## Lenny

Jim_S said:


> Wonderful lady
> 
> If only we could clone her for a few other states our country would be so much better.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=20731238&postcount=2




Thanks GREAT!!!  I hope the salon owner takes up Kristi's offer and makes a LOT of money.  AND I hope Kristi runs for President in 2024!


----------



## pirate_girl

Good grief, Lenny!
I was looking at your Facebook photos the other day.
You've rubbed shoulders with a lot of people from the political world.
Some very famous ones.


Well, I got my domestic duties done.
Now I can finally relax.
The evening is going to be a giant crossword puzzle and I think I saw Hitchcock's The Birds is playing on Airy.Tv


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> Thanks GREAT!!!  I hope the salon owner takes up Kristi's offer and makes a LOT of money.  AND I hope Kristi runs for President in 2024!



I hope Erica moves. One of the best places to run a small business in the Country. 

2024 would be a great time for Kristi to run. She would have my vote!


----------



## m1west

Lenny said:


> Me & South Dakota Governor Kristi Noem.  I will see her again this evening
> 
> View attachment 129718



Lenny, keep here there I'm on I-80 doing a 100  only got 2000 miles to go, be there shortly.


----------



## Lenny

m1west said:


> Lenny, keep here there I'm on I-80 doing a 100  only got 2000 miles to go, be there shortly.




HA HA HA!  Too late pal.


----------



## Lenny

Jim_S said:


> I hope Erica moves. One of the best places to run a small business in the Country.
> 
> 2024 would be a great time for Kristi to run. She would have my vote!



That comment was made to her this evening but she didn't say one way or the other if she would run....we'll see


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Lenny said:


> That comment was made to her this evening but she didn't say one way or the other if she would run....we'll see



If she runs there’s at least one vote in Texas waiting for her.


----------



## Lenny

Jim_S said:


> If she runs there’s at least one vote in Texas waiting for her.



Oh, she'd get a LOT of votes.  She is SUCH a redneck!  300 people at the event this evening and everyone LOVED her.


----------



## FrancSevin

Imagine her and Nikkei Haley on the same ticket!!!

Hands down a winning team.


----------



## m1west

Well since Lenny stole my girlfriend, I tied down the trailer today and also tied down the solar panel frames on top the container. Tomorrow a few more things go in the container then chain it down and I am ready to go.


----------



## pirate_girl

Since the weather today is perfect, I took a long walk over to the park.
Also got my results back from my 5th covid testing.
Negative again.
I must be doing something right.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Since the weather today is perfect, I took a long walk over to the park.
> Also got my results back from my 5th covid testing.
> Negative again.
> I must be doing something right.



Sorry you’ve had to take so many tests but happy for your results. 

I won’t say be safe because I know thats exactly what you’re doing.

Jim

Sorry for the recycled post. I don’t know what else to say.


----------



## pirate_girl

Jim_S said:


> Sorry you’ve had to take so many tests but happy for your results.
> 
> I won’t say be safe because I know thats exactly what you’re doing.
> 
> Jim
> 
> Sorry for the recycled post. I don’t know what else to say.


Don't worry about the recycled post.
Lately I don't know what to say either.

It's going to be a quiet Sunday.
That's the way it should be.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> It's going to be a quiet Sunday.
> That's the way it should be.


----------



## m1west

Today is going to be a 107 degree day, I got out there early and tied down the items in the container, pulled the container forward on the bed then chained it down. Also had time to throw together  a post to jack from and temporarily support the container while the cement cures around the front poles. There are just a few things to go in the pickup when we go. I am ready  Now its time to bring the mini mini van in the shop and start installing the tracks.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Little cold snap today. Only 90 :th_lmao:

I hope we’ve seen the last of 100 plus days for the year.


----------



## Gooddem

planning to read a biography...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much planned today. It's VERY WINDY outside. Feels like +6 Celsius. I did go outside earlier and farted. Reports on the smell are coming in from 10 miles away.


----------



## Lenny

NorthernRedneck said:


> Not much planned today. It's VERY WINDY outside. Feels like +6 Celsius. I did go outside earlier and farted. Reports on the smell are coming in from 10 miles away.




The wind is blowing this way so I'm going to keep my windows closed.  :th_lmao:


----------



## Lenny

A buddy is having a Labor Day barbeque party at his house so I'm going there.


----------



## m1west

went down this morning and started the Mitsubishi mini cab van Mattracks installation this morning. Another hot one today. Details in the tracked 4x4 section


----------



## pirate_girl

I only worked 8 hours yesterday.
Things are beginning to feel more settled now.
That said, we've lost 17 of our beloved people to covid or a complication of having the virus.
We're also finding that the fcking thing seems to be going directly for the heart in very frail and no so frail individuals.
Case in point, a man named Gerry.
No prior health problems.
61 years old.
Only with us briefly for knee replacement therapy.

So I have today off.
Thank God.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yay!  It's today! It's today! 

First day back to school for the kids since March. They all have to wear masks. Practice social distancing etc. For jr high and high school the kids will have to pretty much stay in the same room all day and the teachers move in between classes. We'll see how this turns out. Hopefully it's not a sh-tshow like down in the states. 

For the first time since March the house will be quiet. My wife also starts working from home today. She was off with pay as well since March as the kids needed to be home schooled. Then we already had it arranged for her to have the summers off.


----------



## FrancSevin

Last night the wife and I got to sleep all night without interruption from the terrorist granddaughter. The lovely Madison went home to her mom and dad who finally returned from their trip to Connecticut.

My son brought back 7 heirloom red raspberry bushes originally from my grandma's garden. They thrived in the Connecticut soil and environment where as, in my own back yard, they barely survived. Hopefully I can make the necessary changes in soil and environment that they survive.

These red raspberries produce once in early summer and then later in September thru until first frost. Berries the size of your thumb and very tasty. My grandma called them "Indian Summer" but I have never seen them in any plant catalogue.
These are not "ever bearing " which may giver you some fruit all season but do not produce large amounts.   these flood you with the initial crop and then got to "ever bearing" mode in late summer. 

I will be planting them in a sandy humus I mixed up in the wheel barrow. I need a soil PH of 5.5 to 6.5. Mo clay is too alkaline so I will be adding some organic sulfur. Hope it works.


----------



## Kaper

Rainy, cool day so I'm making bread.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Bringing my sons quad to the shop for a carb cleaning/ setup. I can do a lot of things mechanical but carburetors aren't on that list. The thing is a 1989 and was my grandfather's. He never once had the carburetor cleaned. I've had it for 8 years and also never had a reason to tear into it. So it's due. 

Also picking up a few bearings and tearing in to the mower deck on the Jacobsen as I discovered a couple of bad pulleys on it yesterday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Last night I started feeling a little crappy.
This morning I've got a scratchy throat and one plugged nostril.
Yay.. head cold.
I think.
So I called off at 5am this morning.
No way am I going to work.
Especially in that already delicate environment.


----------



## Melensdad

Meeting with the child services case worker late this morning.  Just routine.  Nothing else exciting on the agenda.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Last night I started feeling a little crappy.
> This morning I've got a scratchy throat and one plugged nostril.
> Yay.. head cold.
> I think.
> So I called off at 5am this morning.
> No way am I going to work.
> Especially in that already delicate environment.




I hope for the best.  Could it possibly be allergy issues?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Last night I started feeling a little crappy.
> This morning I've got a scratchy throat and one plugged nostril.
> Yay.. head cold.
> I think.
> So I called off at 5am this morning.
> No way am I going to work.
> Especially in that already delicate environment.



Hope you feel better 

I had a skin cancer cut off my lip yesterday afternoon. Too much sun  popping another Tramadol and trying to go back to sleep.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Last night I started feeling a little crappy.
> This morning I've got a scratchy throat and one plugged nostril.
> Yay.. head cold.
> I think.
> So I called off at 5am this morning.
> No way am I going to work.
> Especially in that already delicate environment.




Geez Louise girl...; Didn't you just get over a cold?


----------



## Kaper

Jim_S said:


> Hope you feel better
> 
> I had a skin cancer cut off my lip yesterday afternoon. Too much sun  popping another Tramadol and trying to go back to sleep.




Hope you're feeling better, be very careful in the sun. I've had several spots frozen and two surgeries for skin cancer. The last one they took the lower part of my ear down to the cartilage, not fun ! If you have a spot that doesn't go away in a few days, go get the freeze treatment, much easy to take than cutting.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Today I have to mow the yard.  With all the rain, hot and humid days around here lately I haven't been able to get it done in ages, over 2 weeks  I could bale hay out there.  I can usually get the it done in under 4 hours but today it is going to take at least 6 ... after I fix the flat on the mower.  That'll be 3 flats in 3 days on various pieces of equipment.  

On the upside, it's only supposed to be 88°F today so it won't be too bad out there.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Geez Louise girl...; Didn't you just get over a cold?



Yes, Francis..mid July.

Thanks Jim.

No Lenny, it's not allergies.
I was running a temp.
I'm full of all kinds of goodies now to feel better.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

EastTexFrank said:


> Today I have to mow the yard.  With all the rain, hot and humid days around here lately I haven't been able to get it done in ages, over 2 weeks  I could bale hay out there.  I can usually get the it done in under 4 hours but today it is going to take at least 6 ... after I fix the flat on the mower.  That'll be 3 flats in 3 days on various pieces of equipment.
> 
> On the upside, it's only supposed to be 88°F today so it won't be too bad out there.



Frank, its 52 here and raining.  I don’t feel like going outside anyway.


----------



## m1west

Was headed to the mountain today to install the solar container, had to change it for tomorrow as real work got in the way.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> No Lenny, it's not allergies.
> I was running a temp.
> I'm full of all kinds of goodies now to feel better.



Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## m1west

pirate_girl said:


> Yes, Francis..mid July.
> 
> Thanks Jim.
> 
> No Lenny, it's not allergies.
> I was running a temp.
> I'm full of all kinds of goodies now to feel better.



Im sure that means another stick up you're nose. Hope you feel better


----------



## pirate_girl

m1west said:


> Im sure that means another stick up you're nose. Hope you feel better



Did that already Marty.
We need to be tested frequently now until the entire facility is covid free.

I've been laying in bed all day watching All In The Family and doing crosswords.
I feel better now than I did 4 hours ago.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Jim_S said:


> Frank, its 52 here and raining.  I don’t feel like going outside anyway.



Yea, that front reached us this evening.  We got a little rain out of it but most of the heavy stuff went north of us.  It's supposed to be in the high 60s tomorrow morning.  I may have to dig out a jacket to take the dogs out in the morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading out this morning to pick up the small quad I dropped off yesterday for a carb cleaning. Ordering the parts to fix the mower deck on the Jacobsen. Other than that, not much


----------



## Lenny

Lora Trump will be in Council Bluffs in a couple of hours.   Going to see her, then lunch with some friends and then get my oil change.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I didn't get the mowing finished yesterday.  Something came up.  I still have at most an hour of work left but it won't be today.  It rained a little during the evening last night but it dumped around midnight.  The temperature is nice though.  It's 68°F at 10 o'clock in the morning but cloudy as hell.

I took down some old picket fence and I was going to put it down in the bottom of the lake today as fish habitat but, with all the rain, the darned thing is filling up and I don't know if I can get down in there and, more importantly, get back out.  It's pretty soft and muddy.  We'll see later today. 

So, with the weather being what it is, this might be a lazy day.


----------



## pirate_girl

Taking it eeeeasy..
Feeling much better right now.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Taking it eeeeasy..
> Feeling much better right now.



I was just gonna ask how you felt today.

Better is gooder right?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Taking it eeeeasy..
> Feeling much better right now.




I’m glad!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a whole lot going on today. The kids are finally all gone to school. That's another story. The war department (wife) is now working from home until at least January. We have a desk set up in the bedroom for her. 

Went to the city to pick up one of the quads getting a carb cleaning. I'm at a standstill on outdoor projects waiting on parts for the mower.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling gooder, better all around.

Was just talking with number 1 grandbug.
My future EMT/Firefighter.
You go baby girl.
I'm so proud of her I could bust!
❤


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Feeling gooder, better all around.
> 
> Was just talking with number 1 grandbug.
> My future EMT/Firefighter.
> You go baby girl.
> I'm so proud of her I could bust!
> ❤
> 
> View attachment 129872



she’s great!

But you already know that


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Feeling gooder, better all around.
> 
> Was just talking with number 1 grandbug.
> My future EMT/Firefighter.
> You go baby girl.
> I'm so proud of her I could bust!
> ❤
> 
> View attachment 129872




Sounds like your granddaughter has a good plan!  I wish her the best!


I hope you keep feeling more gooder until you are the most bestest.


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Lenny.
I feel better today than I have all week really.

My girl has come a long way!


----------



## FrancSevin

Heading to the lake camp tonite. A five hour drive with a dinner stop.

All the kids were going but beg off this afternoon.


No kids; no problem, honeymoon suite is open.


----------



## pirate_girl

Back to work for the weekend.
14 hrs today.
12 tomorrow.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Today the lake bottom should be dry enough to let me get down in there and start building the fish habitat from that old picket fence.  That should fill in most of the day but first I have to go to Ace Hardware and get some straight couplings for 2" PVC pipe so I can rebuild the water line from the water well to the lake.  Amazing!  In my 5-gallon bucket of 2" fittings I have every coupling, valve and connector known to man except for the one  that I need.  I really didn't want to go to town today but there's no way round it.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, my son and I made it to the cabin on Thursday. After we left the freeway it became a miserable ride up, the truck was loaded  to capacity pulling a trailer, it felt like I rowed the truck up there I changed gears so many times. Friday morning we got out there at first light and it took about 8 hours to get the container off of the truck on the poles, welded up and cemented in. Saturday was a different story, we worked from first light until dark. I got all the panels bolted to the frames, 14 holes in each one to drill and bolt x6 panels and 2 holes on each panel frame support while my son installed the ramp then cleaned up. Next trip I will get the panel cables terminated in the charge controller breaker box as well as the charging leads hooked to the batteries. I should also have time to get the 110v cable hooked up between the container and the cabin. Then we are done with that project for a while. Next up there I have to get the spring water line and water tank replaced, that is at least a 2 trip project. In the mean time I bought a small water tank that fits in the truck bed so I have some type of water temporarily. Tomorrow back on the mini mini van.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> Hi all, my son and I made it to the cabin on Thursday. After we left the freeway it became a miserable ride up, the truck was loaded  to capacity pulling a trailer, it felt like I rowed the truck up there I changed gears so many times. Friday morning we got out there at first light and it took about 8 hours to get the container off of the truck on the poles, welded up and cemented in. Saturday was a different story, we worked from first light until dark. I got all the panels bolted to the frames, 14 holes in each one to drill and bolt x6 panels and 2 holes on each panel frame support while my son installed the ramp then cleaned up. Next trip I will get the panel cables terminated in the charge controller breaker box as well as the charging leads hooked to the batteries. I should also have time to get the 110v cable hooked up between the container and the cabin. Then we are done with that project for a while. Next up there I have to get the spring water line and water tank replaced, that is at least a 2 trip project. In the mean time I bought a small water tank that fits in the truck bed so I have some type of water temporarily. Tomorrow back on the mini mini van.





I like it!


----------



## Doc

Went to Columbus for friends 60th bday party.   Pizza hot wings and a few beers.   Good time.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing for the next couple of days!
Update on THE situation -
As of August 24th we have lost 18 of our residents to SARS-CoV2 or complications of.
Things seem to be slowing way down, thank God.
Right now we have 7 active cases, all are asymptomatic.

Two are more than likely not going to make it.
They are back with us from university hospital and on hospice after a very long battle.

We are continuing testing now for staff every Monday Wednesday and Friday until we get no more positives.
After 7 times testing, I've been negative.
This includes the rapid return test that involves swabbing and solution droplets- which takes 15 minutes for a result.
There is a sense of relief that can be felt.
Certainly not the hellish situation like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Lenny

P_G, you have a tough job mentally and physically.  I'm glad things are slowing down.  I hope everything keeps going in the right direction.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Nothing for the next couple of days!
> Update on THE situation -
> As of August 24th we have lost 18 of our residents to SARS-CoV2 or complications of.
> Things seem to be slowing way down, thank God.
> Right now we have 7 active cases, all are asymptomatic.
> 
> Two are more than likely not going to make it.
> They are back with us from university hospital and on hospice after a very long battle.
> 
> We are continuing testing now for staff every Monday Wednesday and Friday until we get no more positives.
> After 7 times testing, I've been negative.
> This includes the rapid return test that involves swabbing and solution droplets- which takes 15 minutes for a result.
> There is a sense of relief that can be felt.
> Certainly not the hellish situation like 2 weeks ago.





Lenny said:


> P_G, you have a tough job mentally and physically.  I'm glad things are slowing down.  I hope everything keeps going in the right direction.



I’m happy for you that things are finally slowing down

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

What Jim said! 

I came back to camp yesterday by myself to get a few things done that's just too hard to do on the weekend with 35 kids(feels like) coming in and out of our site. 

That, and today is the first day of bird hunting  so I brought out the side by side. Been up since 4am (my back is feeling the fall weather and temperature change).  A buddy from camp is coming out today and we will be hunting all afternoon. But I will go on my own this morning. Bringing the chainsaw to clear any down fall on the trails as I haven't been on them since last year.


----------



## pirate_girl

Good Tuesday morning to ya!
It's chilly out there today.
That's the trend for the week.
Good!
The kids and I have a trip planned to the Toledo zoo this weekend.
Nothing much happening today.


----------



## m1west

today I finished the lift on the mini mini van, details in tracked 4x4 section


----------



## m1west

went to the field this morning and lost my wallet, spent 2 hours at the DMV and cancelled all my cards with new cards on the way. Then found the  fu<kin wallet


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> went to the field this morning and lost my wallet, spent 2 hours at the DMV and cancelled all my cards with new cards on the way. Then found the  fu<kin wallet



Been there done that    Found it a few days later.


----------



## Lenny

Went on a 250 mile day trip with a friend, her sister and 91 year old mother.  It's always fun.  The mom always loves the day trips at her age.  They buy the lunches and I pay for the gas.

I'm on the Avoca, Iowa Planning and Zoning Committee.  We FINALLY approved the Motel 6 owner's request to change one acre of his land from commercial to residential so he can build a home on it.  He wants to live next to the hotel so he can be close by because he's basically on call 24/7.  It really pisses me off that they fought with him about in for over a month.  I hate it when people abuse their authority.  

The head of th Urban Renewal Committee asked me if I'd be a member of that one too.  I don't know how long I'm going to live here but I accepted.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nothing much today!

We got a little surprise at work yesterday.
Wonder what took them so long?
abc news out of Toledo came to pay a visit.


----------



## Lenny

I'm going to the gym and then into Council Bluffs to help a Veteran buddy who is in a wheelchair.  He has done a lot for Veterans and other people in the community.  I asked the mayor if he there is some kind of award or recognition he could publically give my buddy.  He said there is so we are putting it together.


----------



## pirate_girl

(thank you, jim)


----------



## m1west

Didn't have to go anywhere today, this morning I got the tracks on the mini mini van. Details in the tracked 4x4 section


----------



## pirate_girl

TGIF!!
it's a chilly morning here.
Today I'm working until 6pm.
After that, I shall skip merrily home knowing I'm off until next Wednesday lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Top of the morning to everyone! 

It's a balmy +3 Celsius with a layer of frost on the ground. Fall is in full swing with the leaves changing colors. Before we know it, there'll be a nice thick layer of s....s.....sn...ow on the ground. I can't wait. I love all seasons. Well, not so true. June and July are our hottest months and this year was so hot I could be outside for more then 20 minutes without my nutsack sweating and sticking to my legs as I walk. (Just for visual reference. Lol)  I don't have that problem in fall winter or spring. 

Not much planned for today. I have to drive a couple of the kids to school as their bus is canceled for today. The regular driver is sick and they don't have a backup. They actually canceled 10 routes altogether the Friday before school started due to driver shortage due to covid.


----------



## FrancSevin

Big weekend for me and family. Tonight's football game at the High school. Our son ( grandson) is in the marching band. Saturday we go to Sulivan MO for a Marching Band competition.

At the same Time, I have to remove everything from my garage addition and get it ready for a new concrete floor. It's a 24 foot by six foot addition to the garage I built years ago on the original 4" concrete slab without a footing.

Bad idea.

So I have to clear it and cut trenches for a one piece footing and slab. Also I have to cut an eight foot opening in the garage wall so the crew can use the standard chutes to pour the cement. Otherwise a train of wheel barrows will be needed.

At the same time, they will be pouring a new driveway. 30"' X 16' at six inches thick over six inches of compacted 2" Minus limestone. All together a 13 yard pour with steel mesh and 5/8"rebars. 


I used to do this stuff myself back when I was a firefighter paramedic. ON our off days we had a company that did flatwork all over Bolingbrook Il. But at seventy three, most of my buddies are to old or dead so,,,,; I'm gonna farm this one out.

I will be involved because I simply cannot help myself.  This pour is the next week or two.   So if my postings go quiet the driveway might be a monument to my last efforts. Most likely however, I will simply supervise with a shovel in one hand and a beer in the other.


----------



## m1west

Fabricated anti rotation parts for the tracks on the mini van, details in the tracked 4x4 section.


----------



## Lenny

I'll be 150 miles north of here for the next couple of days with two buddies.  We go to Lake Okoboji every about this time every year.  I've known them since we were about 7 years old.  It's always fun!

I decided not to take my computer but I will have my stupid Smart Phone with me, so I'll be checking in.  Keep my seat warm....but don't fart in it!


----------



## EastTexFrank

My back is hurting pretty good this morning so I won't be doing today.  I may do a little spraying later this afternoon.  

Yesterday I took my wife in to town for lunch.  We ate at tables set up on the sidewalk.  

I came home and tried to catch a quick nap but couldn't make it.  If I get one more phone call that starts, "Hi!  I'm Donald J. Trump", I'm going to vote for Biden.  Just kidding but he is getting even more annoying than usual.

Since I couldn't nap, I went out in to the pasture to remove an old, iron gas line that got torn up and exposed when we rebuilt the dam.  I got it cut off and hauled 3 large pieces up to the house.  I broke out the old chop saw that I haven't used in years and cut the 3 large pieces down into more manageable lengths.  Man, I really need to make a run to the dump.  I easily have one pick-up truck load stacked in the garage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went out bird hunting at camp with my 11 year old son.


----------



## pirate_girl

I haven't done much of anything today.
I'm resting up for the zoo tomorrow and wherever else the kids want to go.


----------



## m1west

Headed to the work cabin for a few days


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> Headed to the work cabin for a few days



Have a productive trip!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Headed home from camp today. Covered over 100 kms yesterday in the side by side exploring and looking for birds. 

Bringing the golf cart home and leaving the side by side as tomorrow I will be installing a rear seat on it. Then probably bring it back to camp Tuesday and grab the side by side to bring home for a much needed bath.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> much needed bath.



Once a year whether it needs it or not?


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was a beautiful day yesterday in East Texas but it came with a stiff breeze so I couldn't spray.  

I sat around, had a cup of coffee and thought about it.  I decided that what I needed were more shelves down in the barn.  I hunted around and found three sets of brackets, all different, and some scrap wood.  So, I spent the  afternoon putting up more shelves.  This was not furniture quality, home type shelving, it was purely utilitarian, but it will get stuff off the barn floor.  

Usually on a Sunday I would be glued to the television watching football from noon till dark o'clock.  Not this year.  Since it's another gorgeous day with very little wind, I think I'll get some spraying done today.  That'll take care of it before the rain comes next week.  

MY S-I-L is coming over late afternoon.  We're going to fire up the bbq and burn some meat ... and I'll have a couple of beers.  I can't do one without the other.


----------



## pirate_girl

Had a wonderful day with the kids in Toledo.
The weather was perfect.
We ate Indian food for dinner.
The zoo was not crowded at all while we were there.
By the time we left it was filling up.
I got lots of pictures of everything.
I'll post them within the next couple of days.
I met my Granddaughter Kasey's partner for the first time today.
She's a nice girl.
Nana approves.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back home from camp. Had a great time again but now I'm paying for it. Mid to upper back is very sore. Nerves going to my legs are tingling resulting in a loss of feeling in both legs. Can barely stand. Reduced to using a walker around the house and I don't dare try to get outside as I wouldn't make it down the four steps to the driveway. Hopefully it's better tomorrow. I never know when it will hit me. So I live life as normal as possible until my body decides it's had enough.


----------



## pirate_girl

I forgot to mention that Jeff and his friend Kevin have tickets to see President Trump at the airport tomorrow, in Swanton/Toledo Express airport.
As we passed by there coming back, there were large military planes on the field and they were setting up security.
All over Toledo roadside, people were setting up tables selling Trump merchandise.
Wish I'd have stopped and bought a few things.
Jeff says they're probably going to have to be there early in the morning and wait all day for the rally to begin at 7pm.
I told him to get pictures.
He said he will.


----------



## GaryHendricks

> _"What are you doing today?"_



What am I going to do today? I'm going to install my spare ridge grappler tires. My truck had a flat tire (spiked or something) last night while I was driving through the neighborhood. It sucks, I know, but at least I had spares in my garage.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Heading to camp today to go hunting for the day. Basically a guys day of going on an adventure exploring, hopefully getting a limit of birds, coming back to have a beer or 3 or 12.


----------



## pirate_girl

I slept for 8 straight hours last night.
That's amazing lol
Today, nothing much really.
I considered calling Ty to see if I can please come to see the girls.
I'm not allowed until "all that sh!t" clears up at work.
That's understandable, but I sure do miss them.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I piddled all week-end.  The rain started yesterday, all day, so I didn't do anything.  It's still drizzling this morning so it looks as nothing will be achieved today either.  I have to run in to town later on for some shopping but that'll be it for today.  It's supposed to rain tomorrow as well.


----------



## Ross 650

Howdy folks,
not much to do today because of the rain.  When I  got up this morning my rain gauge was topped out at 5 inches.  I emptied it and now it is showing 2 more inches and it is still coming down.  Good old nothing day!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Covered 200kms roughly on the side by side going through some tight twisted side roads looking for birds. Saw a momma bear and her cub. Got 2 birds. Saw 5.


----------



## norscaner

NorthernRedneck said:


> Covered 200kms roughly on the side by side going through some tight twisted side roads looking for birds. Saw a momma bear and her cub. Got 2 birds. Saw 5.





Wow  Groomer  you had better take up a new hobby or get off the highway 'lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

norscaner said:


> Wow  Groomer  you had better take up a new hobby or get off the highway 'lol


Lol. All on old logging roads my friend. Lots of those around here.


----------



## pirate_girl

Inservice meeting today concerning the quickly RESOLVING covid situation.
State has been in all damn week.

After that, I'm taking some friends out to dinner.


----------



## Bannedjoe

Just for the visual, I put the cannon on the trailer.
There's just waaayyy too much suspension on this thing.
With the barrel on it, it's just wobbly as hell.
I'll probably have to remove the coils, or maybe cut them down some.

I've been looking around for some info or forums to discuss this thing, but of the few I've found, discussion of homemade cannons, or anything outside of actual to spec reproductions seems to be frowned on.


----------



## Lenny

The gym this morning.  Then going to a friend's house.  He's a disabled Veteran. Going to buy him a  few things he wants.

A fund raiser for a friend.   She is running for state rep.  And a NRA meeting after that.


----------



## bill w

Day 6 of cutting trees that got took out by hurricane sally. power finally back on after 6 days without. sure glad the generator was running great. 1000,s of trees down in and around town.  raining again today. on top of the 28 inches we got during the storm...fun fun.bill w


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bill w said:


> Day 6 of cutting trees that got took out by hurricane sally. power finally back on after 6 days without. sure glad the generator was running great. 1000,s of trees down in and around town.  raining again today. on top of the 28 inches we got during the storm...fun fun.bill w



Bill, hope you didn't have other damage. The trees are bad enough. 

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing exciting today other than a whole lot of yard work. Drained cleaned with baking soda and water drained again and filled the golf cart batteries to freshen them for winter. Built a dropped hitch for the Jacobsen mower to be able to haul the lawn sweeper around to pick up dead grass and leaves before winter. 

Hauled out the snowmobile trailer. Washed the boat. Removed the batteries then backed it in under the carport attached to the shop. I love having that. No worrying about tarping anything up and it's protected from the sun rain and snow. In the spring I only have to haul the boat out and reinstall the batteries.


----------



## EastTexFrank

bill w said:


> Day 6 of cutting trees that got took out by hurricane sally. power finally back on after 6 days without. sure glad the generator was running great. 1000,s of trees down in and around town.  raining again today. on top of the 28 inches we got during the storm...fun fun.bill w



Man, you have my sympathy.  

Today?  I piddled around some but basically it was a diesel hauling day.  I store my diesel in drums down in the barn.  The transfer tank in the bed of the truck only holds 55 gallons so I had to make two trips to get everything filled up again.  What surprised me was that red diesel was only $1.70/ gallon, normal diesel was $2.00/gallon.  I may have to get a couple more drums.  It's not going to stay that low forever.  Anyhow, right now I've got my diesel stocks built back up so I can last another 6 months or, more likely, a year.  I got it all stabilized and treated so I'm ready for whatever Greg Abbott throws at us next.


----------



## pirate_girl

Nowt!


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Nowt!



I haven't heard that word for a while.  Did you have a flashback?


----------



## pirate_girl

EastTexFrank said:


> I haven't heard that word for a while.  Did you have a flashback?



Aye, Lad.


----------



## FrancSevin

Going to the lake camp tonite. All the kids are coming but, they cannot come until Saturday morning. So Grampa gets to set up the tents and chairs, chop firewood and prepare the camper, and the sailboat for sleeping.

It's supposed to be a beautiful day on Saturday which works out for the Walnut day Fair in Stockton. Lord only knows want useless trinkets, furniture's and lawn ornaments I will have to haul home. But I do have the One Ton Dodge.
And just so I can use PG's word,  There is "nowt" I can do about it.



Sunday may bring rain again. Hope it holds off 'til I get home.


----------



## m1west

Just returned from a 5 day work cabin trip. report tomorrow.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, last Sunday I made a trip to the work cabin with dads little boy.
on Sunday when I got there after unloading I was able to get the panel cables measured and the ends installed. The vendor I bought the parts from ( Hurricane wind and solar ) had me a little concerned with the assembly, but I found it as easy as crimping an electrical connector on a wire. Just requires a special crimper.
Monday I got all of the cables installed from the panels to the charge controller. ( the bulkhead fittings I used were barely big enough for all the cables but they fit and it was easy to seal up around them.) next I brought the batteries and inverter from the cabin and got them installed and hooked up, by this time it was about 4:30 in the afternoon. The panels were putting out 42 volts and topped the batteries in no time. There are 7kw there now and I have enough to increase to 21kw on the next trip. Next I hooked the inverter to the cabin, I had to bypass going under the cabin and through the floor under the panel because I forgot the anchor gun and it was too slow trying to break through the stone foundation without it.On the next morning after overnight usage the batteries were down to 27V from 30.1 full charge. by 7:30 am they are charged up again.
Next I tackled the water system. The tank was melted down flat with a tree on it.
All I had to cut with was a hack saw as my tree saw burned up in an out building, I got it cut and out of the way, then removed some old wood and rocks. to get the new tank in the ground some to help with freezing. I got everything done and filled the water tank about half way by making trips with my pickup tank and draining it into the large tank by a higher elevation on the forest road and a Long hose. each trip took about 2 hours for the truck tank to fill at the neighbors spring hose then drain it into the large tank. this one is 600 gallons. The old one was 1000 gallons but I never will use that much water and it is always filling when the spring is hooked up. I most likely won't get that done until spring as about 1000' of 1-1/2" tubing burned up and has to be trenched under the road. I thought I was going to get a hot shower on Thursday when I got water in the tank but when I turned the water on I had forgot about the outside shower that was next to the old tank and water was squirting everywhere, by this time it was late in the afternoon and I didn't have the parts to repair it, so another spit bath. I had time to secure the gates so no unwanted visitors can show up when I am not there. Most likely I will make another trip soon to finish the water and start cleaning up. The snow will fly next month.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looking good. All wasn't lost thankfully. You'll get it rebuilt. 

I'm at camp again. VERY rough night last night. (May or may not have involved a few too many) lol

Went out bird hunting today by myself. Did good. 3 hours and I had a limit.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Looking good. All wasn't lost thankfully. You'll get it rebuilt.
> 
> I'm at camp again. VERY rough night last night. (May or may not have involved a few too many) lol
> 
> Went out bird hunting today by myself. Did good. 3 hours and I had a limit.



Looking good, no one is going hungry.


----------



## m1west

Worked on the mini mini van, details in the tracked 4x4 section


----------



## NorthernRedneck

m1west said:


> Looking good, no one is going hungry.


Yep. I cooked them up for supper at camp. 

Got up and loaded up the side by side to bring it home to give it a much needed bath and servicing. While loading it up this morning, I discovered the right side tire on my flat deck was bald. Thankfully it made it home. I had a spare and jack if it blew. I took my youngest son hunting for a couple hours down a bush road on the way home. No birds as it was too windy. 

Came home. Unloaded and washed the side by side. Then, I tackled the trailer tire. Before removing it, I gave it a wiggle to confirm my suspicion. Sure enough, some play in the wheel bearing. The previous owner had changed them before I bought it last year. So I popped the grease cover off and found that the castle nut wasn't tight enough before he installed the cotter pin. This gave it a slight shimmy. I removed and inspected the bearings. They were fine so I reassembled it and reinstalled the castle nut to the correct tightness. So I have to pick up a tire....um....maybe not!  I looked over at the boat trailer which is put away for the winter and realized that the spare is the same size. Score!  The flat deck is now together and the boat trailer has the old tire from the flat deck as a spare.


----------



## EastTexFrank

After lunch I spent the afternoon washing the RV.  I seem to spend a lot of time washing and waxing that sucker.  Now it's sparkling and should be good for another month.     I really want to take it out on the road.  

The rest of the afternoon I spent filling in the last of the hog holes.  I'm going to wait until the sprinklers or rain compacts it some and then fill in the low spots with top soil.  

Went over to my S-I-Ls for a relaxing dinner of Swiss steak, her patented mashed potatoes and cauliflower and a mess of veggies.  Man, she does that good.  

We'll see what tomorrow holds.


----------



## pirate_girl

Still trying to wake up.
These last few days have been very hard on my mind and body.
I have the next two days off and am going to enjoy every damn minute.
This coming weekend the kids and I are going to a large farm in Michigan for the fall tour.
Something happy to look forward to.


----------



## FrancSevin

My concrete guy wants to do the shop floor project this week.  I stillhave to jack the outer wall and remove the sill plate.
The original sill plate is a 3' X 12" white oak board  that runs in two 12 foot pieces under the twenty four foot wall.  After 40years, it is still intact but showing some rot.  I want the new concrete to  flow under the wall and support it.  So, I have to remove the old wooden foundation sill and put in 12" jacks.

I'm using 1/2 " X 13 threaded rods  about 12" long through the 2X4 base plates of the existing stud wall.  Since they will stand on the original 4" concrete floor and be enrobed by 7" of new concrete, I presume that will be sufficient. It will approximate having the usual "J" hooks normally in a foundation attachment to a framed wall.  Because they are threaded, I can make leveling adjustments  before the pour.

I hope my guy pours this week. I have a ton of projects waiting for the new shop to be completed.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I did see what today brought.  It started around 1 o'clock this morning with thunder and lightening all around.  And then it hit us and it got wild in a hurry.  It was the most amazing electric show that I've seen in a long, long time.  The rain was torrential and the wind blew like hell.  The power blinked off for a couple of minutes.  I got up to check all the electrical stuff in the house and had a look at the weather radar.  It was all coming from one teeny-weeny cell that passed right over the house.  It came and went in under 30 minutes.  

So, my outdoor plans for today have been pretty much canceled.  Although it is a beautiful morning, everything is saturated.  I think I'll run in to town later and do some shopping and I may start filling the back of the truck for a dump run tomorrow.  Otherwise it's going to be a piddling and napping day.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, I did see what today brought. It started around 1 o'clock this morning with thunder and lightening all around. And then it hit us and it got wild in a hurry. It was the most amazing electric show that I've seen in a long, long time. The rain was torrential and the wind blew like hell. The power blinked off for a couple of minutes. I got up to check all the electrical stuff in the house and had a look at the weather radar. It was all coming from one teeny-weeny cell that passed right over the house. It came and went in under 30 minutes.
> 
> So, my outdoor plans for today have been pretty much canceled. Although it is a beautiful morning, everything is saturated. I think I'll run in to town later and do some shopping and I may start filling the back of the truck for a dump run tomorrow. Otherwise it's going to be a piddling and napping day.




I presume that's the mess we got up here in Missouri. I left Springfield about 5:00 PM amidst a torrential rain. It pounded me all the way up I-44 until I got to St Clair about 9:00. Winds were out of the NNE most of the way. Coming right at me or from the side. Visibility was less than 40 feet most of the time. Sometimes none at all.

Most of the cars and trucks were driving with flashers and under 45 MPH.  The normal two hour drive lasted into four hours of hell.

Funny thing, the moment I turned north, it was dry. Seems I-44 was the dividing line. I wish I had turned north earlier. St Louis gota misty drizzle all night. Cold and wet this morning.

A Perfect Monday.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

After the kiddies left for school I headed to the city to pick up a few things. I ended up driving around all over the city looking for engine soundproofing and heat shield foam with no luck. 

I decided last night that I'm growing quite tired of nearly getting blisters on my right a$$ cheek every time I go out on the side by side. That's the one downside to having bucket seats in a side by side. The engine sits right between the seats and is only covered by a plastic shroud. So I thought I'd install some sheets of heat and soundproofing foam on the inside of the cover to hopefully cool down my a$$ and quiet the noise a bit. 

I also did some research and found that I can try removing the end cap on the muffler and pack some steel wool inside that I would help muffle the sound slightly. It seems to work. We'll see if it makes a difference tomorrow as I'm heading back to camp hunting again.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, this morning I went to the field to look at fabricating a platform and ladder to reach the top of a can elevator, came home ate lunch then it got hot, we are in another heat wave this week all 100 degree days. WTF I'm tired of this shit.


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> we are in another heat wave this week all 100 degree days. WTF I'm tired of this shit.



In East Texas we might have crossed the line in to fall.  After that storm came through last night it was a beautiful day in the mid 70s.  It's supposed to be in the low 50s in the morning and heat up to the mid 70s again.  That's how it is supposed to be ALL WEEK, with clear skies and no rain.  

m1west, I'm telling you this for no other reason than to make you feel bad.       I'm an asshole!  

For some reason, for the last 3 days my foot has been hurting like hell and today was the worst.  I ran in to town for 10 minutes, did some piddling around the house and in the shop but mainly I sat around with my foot up.  It better get well soon.  This weather is too good to waste.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy cool Tuesday morning!
It's going to be another day of relaxation.
A person could get used to this.


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> In East Texas we might have crossed the line in to fall.  After that storm came through last night it was a beautiful day in the mid 70s.  It's supposed to be in the low 50s in the morning and heat up to the mid 70s again.  That's how it is supposed to be ALL WEEK, with clear skies and no rain.
> 
> m1west, I'm telling you this for no other reason than to make you feel bad.       I'm an asshole!
> 
> For some reason, for the last 3 days my foot has been hurting like hell and today was the worst.  I ran in to town for 10 minutes, did some piddling around the house and in the shop but mainly I sat around with my foot up.  It better get well soon.  This weather is too good to waste.



Thats all right the good weather is coming, the last time I remember a summer this hot was last year.:th_lmao:


----------



## m1west

worked on the mini mini van anti rotation again, details in the tracked 4x4 section. When I was at the shop my buddy Robert came over, he is coming to the end with his cancer, we talked for an hour or so and he asked me for some favors for after he passes which I agreed to. I don't know how long he has but I think he is thinking its not long.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

m1west said:


> worked on the mini mini van anti rotation again, details in the tracked 4x4 section. When I was at the shop my buddy Robert came over, he is coming to the end with his cancer, we talked for an hour or so and he asked me for some favors for after he passes which I agreed to. I don't know how long he has but I think he is thinking its not long.



I’m so sorry about Robert.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sorry about Robert. Good of you to be there for him. 

At camp bird hunting again today. Didn't know if we would even come until 12:30. I got here at 2. By 2:30 we were out hunting. By 4:30 we had a limit of 10 birds. 

The leaves are quickly falling. We're calling it a season at camp next weekend after Thanksgiving when we do a potluck dinner with all our friends.


----------



## Bannedjoe

I haven't posted much lately anywhere.
I've been up to my armpits in projects, starting at 4am and not getting done until I can't work anymore.
Then it's a quick dinner and off to bed to get up and do it again.
So much is, and has been going on, that I can't even list it all, let alone post about it, but here's an update on the addition that I slapped together today.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpGMYBSgyj4[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Bannedjoe said:


> I haven't posted much lately anywhere.
> I've been up to my armpits in projects, starting at 4am and not getting done until I can't work anymore.
> Then it's a quick dinner and off to bed to get up and do it again.
> So much is, and has been going on, that I can't even list it all, let alone post about it, but here's an update on the addition that I slapped together today.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpGMYBSgyj4



Thanks for the update!  You’ve made an amazing amount of progress!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

SFA planned for today other than taking one of the kids to an eye appointment. Which is probably a good thing as the cold rain the past few days has caught up with me. I could tell as soon as my feet hit the floor. Absolutely no strength in my legs to stand or walk without assistance. The other day at camp, I was fine during the day then later in the evening it's like someone flipped the switch off on my legs. I literally dropped to the ground and couldn't move my legs and had to be carried a few feet then sat up in a chair.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the morning making sausages. We did 50lbs of meat. Ground up, spiced, and stuffed then vacuum sealed.


----------



## EastTexFrank

NorthernRedneck said:


> Spent the morning making sausages. We did 50lbs of meat. Ground up, spiced, and stuffed then vacuum sealed.



That's something that I've never tried and I do love sausage.  I have a sausage making kit somewhere around the house.  We were going to try it out but life kept getting in the way.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It was my wife's birthday today and we went out to eat dinner for the first time in six months.  She said that she absolutely refused to cook her own birthday dinner so I had no choice really.  We had a wonderful time.  Great meal, good wine, nice music and a very pleasant evening.  Pity that she is going to have to wait for another year for a repeat performance.  Just kidding.  

We've been fairly restricted for the past 6 months, taking all sensible precautions.  Maybe it's time we broke out of our isolation.


----------



## pirate_girl

The kids and I had planned to go on a day trip today, to a large pumpkin farm in Ottawa Lake, Michigan- but the weather isn't going to cooperate, and Jeff is sick.
We're going to try to go later on in the month.
Quiet Sunday here.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I'm going to spray the yard for bugs again.  When I was walking around yesterday with the 2-gallon hand pumper spraying Round-up, I noticed that I had a new crop of ant hills.  It's got to where I have to treat those little buggers about every 2 weeks.  I can't seem to get ahead of them.  Maybe this time.

Still got some clean up projects to do.  I'm working at it, slowly but surely.  At my age, slowly but surely is about all that I can manage.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> I'm going to spray the yard for bugs again. When I was walking around yesterday with the 2-gallon hand pumper spraying Round-up, I noticed that I had a new crop of ant hills. It's got to where I have to treat those little buggers about every 2 weeks. I can't seem to get ahead of them. Maybe this time.
> 
> Still got some clean up projects to do. I'm working at it, slowly but surely. At my age, slowly but surely is about all that I can manage.


 
For us old geezer, slow but sure is close to the red line.


----------



## Lenny

According to this quote from an email,

"....Tomorrow Sunday October 4th at 2:15pm we will have the Trump Bus stopping by our office at 29 Main Street in CB and with the bus will be Matt Whitaker who served as acting US Attorney General and he will also have another special guest with him!...."

there's going to be a 'special guest'.  I have no idea who but I'm going.

Shortly after that there is a meeting by a group called 22 Veterans Suicide Awareness Association.  I'm going to that at the Council Bluffs American Legion Hall.  They are very proactive and help a lot of Veterans, so I'm proud to be involved with them.


----------



## m1west

just returned from the work cabin, details tomorrow


----------



## FrancSevin

My concrete contractor has indicated he will do the dig out and pour next week So today I am digging back the decorative rock onboth side of theold driveway.

Small pebbles about 4" deep by 34" wide and 30 feet long. They have been there for 40 years and are well packed so first a pick axe to break them up and then about 20-30 loads in the wheelbarrow.

My corner lot has a 16" gravel border about 150 feet long between the street and the lawn. Over the years it has sunk or deteriorated so the gravel I am removing will just top that off like new.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We decided to skip camp as it was a mixture of rain and snow with -3c at night and only +4c during the day. No sense going out to be couped up in the camper burning propane. It's supposed to warm up this week though. Planning on Thanksgiving at camp then I'll look at the long term forecast and play it one day at a time before winterizing the camper and closing up for the season.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been checking in on "Superman" all day.
He's not running a temp now, but his sinuses and throat are on fire.
He's sacked out watching football and eating soup per his Mama's orders. Rest!

I'm trying to avoid Facebook.
Crazy people.
Not my friends.. those _other_ people.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Well, I got my bug spraying done with 90-gals of SEVIN.  I pull the 30-gal sprayer behind the Gator.  I changed over to the little tractor with the 60 gallon sprayer on back and set out to kill some Johnson grass.  I hate that stuff.  If you don't keep after it, it will take over a pasture.  I got the house side of the lake done and crossed over the new dam to get to the far side.  Going down into the gully I ran over a stick and it came up and snapped the filter off the bottom of the sprayer tank.  The shut-off valve was still there so I could shut it off but I can't repair it with 25 gallons still in the tank.  I decided to cut my losses and drive around with it open until the tank was empty basically wasting 25 gallons of spray.

Every time I start to catch up on the work around here something happens to kick me in the nuts.  Anyway, everything that I had planned to do this coming week just got pushed back until I get the sprayer fixed.  Oh the trials and tribulations of living in the country.


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> Well, I got my bug spraying done with 90-gals of SEVIN.  I pull the 30-gal sprayer behind the Gator.  I changed over to the little tractor with the 60 gallon sprayer on back and set out to kill some Johnson grass.  I hate that stuff.  If you don't keep after it, it will take over a pasture.  I got the house side of the lake done and crossed over the new dam to get to the far side.  Going down into the gully I ran over a stick and it came up and snapped the filter off the bottom of the sprayer tank.  The shut-off valve was still there so I could shut it off but I can't repair it with 25 gallons still in the tank.  I decided to cut my losses and drive around with it open until the tank was empty basically wasting 25 gallons of spray.
> 
> Every time I start to catch up on the work around here something happens to kick me in the nuts.  Anyway, everything that I had planned to do this coming week just got pushed back until I get the sprayer fixed.  Oh the trials and tribulations of living in the country.



My trip to the work cabin was a similar experience. I finished getting the cable from the solar container, under the foundation on the cabin then up thru the floor into the panel. Everything else turned to shit ( literally ) First while I was doing the electrical I also was filling a small water tank in my truck 100 gallons is all the truck will haul, then driving up on the road and draining it into my new 600 gallon tank. I got it full on Saturday and found I had very low water pressure, one yard spicket had a little water and another higher up had none. The bottom of the tank sighting it is about 6' higher than the yard spicket but no water. The old tank was about 4 feet taller it was around 1000 gallons. I primed the pressure pump under the cabin a bunch of times and got it to pick up the water, but when it built pressure and shut off the next time I turned it on the pump lost it prime. So I have to drain the tank move it up hill and re pipe then re fill. The next aww shit ( pun intended ) was Saturday morning when I flushed the toilet and it backed up. Upon inspection of the sewer line, there was a spot with a big rock I couldn't get out or avoid so the pipe was slightly exposed and it burned thru in that spot. So now I have to repair that also. 3 days of work and one day of progress.


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> 3 days of work and one day of progress.



It's a booger, isn't it?

My wife jokes that my life is full of 30 minute projects that seem to take 3 days to complete.  She's such a smart ass but I love her and in this case she's right.


----------



## m1west

The day before I left to go to the cabin one of the garage door springs broke on the shop door, its 12'X12' so its a heavy door. Im glad it broke after it was down or it most likely would have ruined the door if it broke on the way down and me too. I found a set on eBay. You can't buy them locally anywhere even Homedepot?? The replacements will show in a few days.


----------



## m1west

Back down to the shop and worked on the mini mini van, details in tracked 4x4 section.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the day in the garage laying on my back on a crawler welding rocker panels on my son's car.


----------



## 300 H and H

Harvesting corn, that is down and can not be rowed by sight. 

Not fun, but there is corn in that mess out there. Just have to back off the ground speed and let the header pull it up into the machine. It sucks, might be done some day....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## EastTexFrank

I was supposed to work on the sprayer today but when I went down to bring the little tractor up to the house, the battery was flat.  I don't understand that.  It's a relatively new battery and it started easily yesterday.  I put on a battery tender.  It should be good by tomorrow.  

I decided to take care of a couple of 15 minute jobs.  Over 3 hours later I've got them completed and I'm knackered, not just tired but the muscles in my back, shoulders and arms HURT.  Sod it, it was already 5 o'clock and I should have just quit but ....

I was sitting outside enjoying the gorgeous fall weather and I think to myself that I need to get rid of all that junk that has been accumulating in the garage for months.  I bring the truck around and load it all up to take to the dump tomorrow.  

Now I'm really hurting so I decide that I need a painkiller, Glenfiddich I think.


----------



## Lenny

Yesterday I went to the gym and then into Council Bluffs to help a friend, who is a crippled Veteran in a wheelchair, fix a problem in the floor of his house.  Then 40 miles back home and then 10 miles north of here to deliver some Trump signs and bumper stickers to a couple who live on an acreage.  I did that because last week I saw a Trump flag adhered to the side of their house that said, "TRUMP 2020  FUCK YOUR FEELINGS".  Then I ordered THREE of them from here: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B085RH88RX/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_fab_Cs7EFbG0T4GNC 

Today I'm going to the gym and later into Council Bluffs for a GOP meeting.  There is a DAV meeting at the same time but the election is more important.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Appointments in the city this morning. Been bringing the kids in for their annual eye exams. Of course with covid they can't book all 6 kids at the same time so they're all spread out over 2 weeks. That means 6 trips to the eye dr for me. Same thing for dentists, orthodontist, family dr etc. Fun stuff. Don't know how we did it when I was working. Between appointments for the kids and my stuff, I often don't have time for anything else.

Doing another run of sausages next week. The last batch was supposed to be a medium  heat but ended up quite hot. I'm fine with that but want some mild for the kids.


----------



## pirate_girl

Went grocery shopping, called the kids to check on them, took a long walk on this breezy, warmer day.


----------



## m1west

Today the weather started cooling off, last week 100, this week started off in the 90's and will be in the high 70's at the end of the week with maybe some rain. The good weather is coming now, 60's and 70's until Christmas, take that ETF.  That said I cleaned up the Dodge 4X4 for winter duty. Rain or snow on the mountain is bad news in the Nissan. The new engine in the Dodge has about 1200 miles on it now so tomorrow I will Change the oil and switch to synthetic. I had time so I cleaned up the Nissan as well. The mountain trips in the summer is very dusty and with the ash from the fires it was hard to tell what color it is. It will be snowing up there in about a month but first rain and mud. Im ready for some cooler weather.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went to camp yesterday afternoon. Got a couple limits of birds with a buddy.  Up bright (it was actually dark) and early and on the road by 6am. Home at 7 to shower and bring one of the kids for a dentist appointment at 8am. Taking 2 of the dogs to the groomers later then home for a nap.


----------



## FrancSevin

Day two of the Covid-19 Quarantine with our grandson Jesse.  Getting nowhere near him, his room, or his belongings.  Cooked dinner, fed the animals and had a shower.

Jesse is better this morning.  I noticed our new granddaughter is now staying with us.  She is three and cute as a button but I wonder what kind of thinking was involved with my son leaving Mattie with us and a Covid-19 victim.   
He and his girlfriend are going back to Connecticut to take care of some issues with her family and to close on his house.  But it, and a Covid-19 patient, ruins our trip to the lake this weekend.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm sorry, Franc. :/


----------



## pirate_girl

Speaking of covid (and who isn't these days).. I just got tested at noon for the 13th time.

The test kits are changing frequently as of late, they're less expensive too.
The one I used today was a small card that closes once you push the flocked swab inside.

I've not heard anything from Sharon so I assume I'm negative again.

There aren't many of us who have to test now with so many having been positive back in July and August.

They don't test again at all.

It's a beautiful day in the low 70s.
You know what that means.
Walks to the park have been gorgeous.
It's the damn crane flies that aren't.

They are everywhere!


----------



## m1west

Went out this morning and the battery on the Nissan was down, not flat but down. I put the charger on it, yesterday I cleaned it up and had the doors open for about 4 hours, maybe that did it or its time for a new battery. Tomorrow will tell. Also worked on the mini mini van. Details in the tracked 4X4 section.


----------



## EastTexFrank

We had visitors last night.  The hogs paid us another visit and tore up two separate places in the yard really badly.  They were here about 10 days ago and that led to a bunch of holes to fill and a lot of lost sleep staying up nights.  One of the spots they tore up last night was exactly the place they tore up last time they came and that I had already repaired.  

It looks as if it is staying up late time again.  I hate hogs partly because they are smarter than me.  I've stayed up until 4 in the morning and they haven't showed up until I've gone to bed.  I've got out of bed at 3 in the morning only to find that they have already been there.  I can't trap them because they know what a trap is and they won't go in.  They'll eat the bait all around it though.  I've been spraying the yard for bugs, ants especially, every two or three weeks lately so the grubs should be taken care of too.  I can't spray any more without turning the yard in to a toxic no-go zone.  

Time to dig out the game cameras again, check the rifle and the varmit light and get set up for a long cool night.


----------



## FrancSevin

EastTexFrank said:


> We had visitors last night. The hogs paid us another visit and tore up two separate places in the yard really badly. They were here about 10 days ago and that led to a bunch of holes to fill and a lot of lost sleep staying up nights. One of the spots they tore up last night was exactly the place they tore up last time they came and that I had already repaired.
> 
> It looks as if it is staying up late time again. I hate hogs partly because they are smarter than me. I've stayed up until 4 in the morning and they haven't showed up until I've gone to bed. I've got out of bed at 3 in the morning only to find that they have already been there. I can't trap them because they know what a trap is and they won't go in. They'll eat the bait all around it though. I've been spraying the yard for bugs, ants especially, every two or three weeks lately so the grubs should be taken care of too. I can't spray any more without turning the yard in to a toxic no-go zone.
> 
> Time to dig out the game cameras again, check the rifle and the varmit light and get set up for a long cool night.


 
I live in a subdivision.  Well domesticated from the wild beasts of the world.  As I listen to your tales about hogs, I feel a bit silly with my own annoyance of squirrels.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. We don't have hogs but the black bears have been around. We also have deer rabbits and a skunk that has made the woods between our place and the neighbors his home. 

I had no plans for today. The war department got wind of that and put me to work building a small shelf for her home office set up in our bedroom while she works from home. So I headed out to home depot to pick up wood. 2 hrs later I had it built. I stained it and now it's drying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

Now that the good weather showed up I spent a whole day outside, worked on the mini mini van. Details in the tracked 4X4 section.


----------



## FrancSevin

I've been collecting rocks for years to build my water feature in the back yard. One block from my factory the Spectrum people laid a new line alongside the highway. They left a lot of limestone chunks in the resulting ditch. Some of them are fairly large.

After a summer of picking up smaller ( say 10 to 25 Lbs each) I set my eyes on two large one that will complete my waterfall "cliff." I have been eyeing them all summer hoping to get them home. About 6" and 12" thick at 4 feet X 3 feet they are pretty heavy. More than I can lift alone.

It took two corn fed hefty boys and me to pick them up and place in my little trailer. Once there I can back it up to the site and slide them off into place myself. But no way I could get them out of that ditch alone.

I need one more to get the entire cliff effect I want. The ditch has no more that will work, so I may have to actually buy that last one from World Outdoor landscape supply. They have tons of the exact same limestone in their yard sold by the pound. And can place a large one (about 250 lbs) on the little trailer.

With all of that done, I might be able to finish my water feature this fall.


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> I live in a subdivision.  Well domesticated from the wild beasts of the world.  As I listen to your tales about hogs, I feel a bit silly with my own annoyance of squirrels.



Don't worry about it Franc.  We have squirrels too. They're the reason I barely got a nibble off my fruit trees for 20 years.  For a few years I massacred the summabitches but it didn't make much difference.  The ultimate humiliation was when they were throwing pine cones down on me when I was working in the yard.  A 20-gauge resolved that particular problem.  

Well, got everything checked out and set up for hog observation tonight.  Both my game cameras are kaput, one certainly is and is already in the trash, we'll know about the other one tomorrow morning.  I need to go online and get some more.  

Late afternoon I got around to looking at the sprayer I broke a couple of days back.  It wasn't as bad as I first thought.  I got enough pieces out of my bits and pieces bin to cobble it back together.  It looks good.  We'll know for certain this week-end when I put it to work.  

It's going to be a long night.


----------



## pirate_girl

Stayed up way too late trying to get the hang of the new software on netcookingtalk.
I think I'm going to like it Doc, tho at first I was like what is THIS?!?? :th_lmao:

It's been nice having all these days off, I must admit.
Back to work this weekend.
We never did get to go to the pumpkin farm.
Next week we are going, there and to Fallen Timbers to start my Christmas shopping.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Packing up for the final "official" camp weekend of the season. I wasn't planning on closing up for a couple weeks but the only thing I'd be going out for is more bird hunting during the week and I can do that from home. So it's that sad depressing time of the year when I drain and winterize the water system, pack up the remaining food, tarp the kitchen, and pull in the slides. That's Monday's task. 

I finally got around to working on the old Polaris 700 quad this morning. Filled the tires, charged the battery, topped the antifreeze, and got it running after a shot of seafoam in the tank. Then took it for a spin to get the seafoam circulating through the lines and carbs. 

Headed to camp when the kiddies get home. We're doing a huge potluck Thanksgiving turkey dinner tomorrow night. Since we have a full sized oven, we were voluntold that we are doing one of 2 turkeys. Our friends have an older propane/wood burning oven in their outdoor kitchen and will do the other one. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

Finished the track installation on the mini mini van, did some testing now started cleaning it up. Details in the tracked 4X4 section


----------



## EastTexFrank

I managed to stay up last night waiting for the hogs but couldn't make it much past 02:30.  That's okay, they don't usually come on two consecutive nights anyway.  I'll have a better chance tonight but probably have to wait until the week-end.  I got a good nap this afternoon so hopefully I'll be able to stay awake longer tonight.  

I went into town around noon and did some running around.  I got my flu shot but can't get my second pneumonia shot until after November 1st.  Ah well.  

I went hunting around for a new game camera but couldn't find one.  I guess they are still at Walmart but the two that I just junked came from there and they weren't 3-years old and lightly used.  I'll have to get on the internet and see what I can find that's half decent but I don't need to be paying $300-$400 for one. 

Wish me luck for tonight.


----------



## m1west

Just returned from the auto parts store, 3 oil filters, synthetic oil and 3 spark plugs $198.00 and the oil was on sale WTF. Now I'm going to eat lunch and start the oil changes . Nissan pickup, Dodge 4X4 and mini mini van plus spark plugs.


----------



## FrancSevin

Well, I was wrong. I cannot slip those rocks off my trailer.

Two weeks ago I picked them up by the end and flipped both of them over. Today I could not lift it at all. Either one of them.

Lucky for me I have a neighbor who lifts concrete sacks all day for a living. He promised to help me tomorrow and even offered to bring Yuengling beer.

What a guy!!!!


----------



## m1west

3 oil changes and pulled a plug on the mini mini van, it looked new so I put it back in and placed the new ones in the glove box.


----------



## FrancSevin

Well, my neighbor Kyle put one hand on the rocks and lifted them up so I could roll them into place. Amazing.

So now I have only one more set of big rocks to set. I really need to get my hands on a case of Yuengling Beer for him. They don't sell it in Missouri


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Busy packing up camp today. All the food and drinks for a family of 8 comes home. I have 2 golf carts loaded up. The outdoor furniture is put away. The kitchen is tarped. Propane tanks disconnected and loaded. 

I went hunting with my oldest son for a couple hours while she who must be obeyed packed up the groceries. We all headed home an hour drive away and unloaded the first load. I drove back out to finish draining the systems and finish up a few things. 

In the morning I finish winterizing and bring in the slides. Lots of great memories this season. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

Feeling like I've been hit by a truck.

Back to back 12 hour shifts is proving to be killer.
Last night, several of my sweet little darlings were off the wall.
Patience is a virtue, right?? Lol

I'm off for a couple of days now.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I remember that feeling after a week of hell shifts when I worked with the mentally and physically challenged in care homes. We always dreaded working nights on a full moon. Lmao. Some crazy stuff happened there. 

Up and at er at 6am (damn internal alarm clock).  My last official night at camp. Everything outside is done and tarped. Water system is winterized. Food and essentials are packed. Camper is cleaned. Just need to pull in the slides and remove the battery. It's a sad time of year but we did have a great summer despite covid. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh yes, the full moon thing for sure!
Or.. simply saying a few hours into a shift "wow, they're all behaved and happy today, aren't they"...
...followed by a chorus of coworkers saying WOULD YOU SHUT UP!
Jinx!


----------



## Lenny

Before I retired I was field service engineer.  On average I drove 200 to 300 miles a day, so I can confirm from that perspective, a full brings out the "best" in drivers.


----------



## m1west

Finishing up chores so I can go to the mountian tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much today. With the cold damp weather,  my back and legs were in full protest. I did make it to the garage for 5 minutes before the rain hit. Otherwise I've been working on my "groove" in my chair most of the day.   

I did swap out guitars earlier (I have 8).  I like to change out the one sitting beside the chair for  fresh new sound every now and then. I did some neck and bridge adjustments to one to improve the string action and changed the batteries in the built-in pick-ups on two others that I need for this weekend as I'm starting back at the church for the winter. We have a new sound system at the church which requires me to be able to plug in my guitar for the livestream sound. We'll also all have ear pieces to be able to hear each other over the system as we play. Should be interesting. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Didn't do much today.  I did some running around town and had lunch, Wings and a beer, at Cowburners on my own.  My wife is having trouble with an infected tooth and can't eat solids.  She's on drugs to get the infection under control.  The dentist can't do much until that happens.  

Oh, I did get my piggly wiggly problem taken care of.  At 02:30 on Tuesday morning after 5 long nights and many hours of lost sleep, she and I were in the same place at the same time.  Lots of strange things about it.  It was a lone sow which you don't usually see.  You sometimes see a lone boar but the sows usually stick together in bunches or small groups.  She was huge and fat, in the 250# to 300# range.  She had the feral hog coloring but not the usual feral hog body shape.  She looked like a lop eared domesticated pig.  All I had at that time was a 12 gauge shotgun and I didn't want to lose her while going for a rifle so I took the shot.  I got her broadside at about 25 yards with "00" buck.  I may have rocked her world but I didn't rock her much.  She squeeled, did a 360 and took off never to be seen again.  I don't know what effect buckshot will have on something that fat but I couldn't find her next morning.  I doubt that I'll ever see her again but at least I can get back to sleeping nights.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm thankful for having my long stretch of days off.
I'm supposed to be off until next Tuesday, but always get texted daily thereafter with - please can you pick up some hours?
No.
I'm practicing for retirement. Lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much again. Leg spasms in both legs have left me immobile. I did get to the city to pick up some new filters for the well pump. And a trip to home depot to pick up wood for my next project; a 6ft tall shelving unit with a printer stand for the missus to sit beside her desk as she will be working from home for the foreseeable future. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I didn't do much either.  The weather forecast was for a cold front to come through with rain and high winds at around 10 o'clock this morning.  Then it was supposed to arrive at noon ... nope.  It finally got here about 2:30 this afternoon.  We didn't get a drop of rain but that wind sure blew.  I hope that it blew hard enough to clear the leaves off the driveway otherwise that's a job for tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Morning everyone!  I'm headed to my buddy's place to make a run of sausages again this morning. 

We're getting a mixture of rain and snow today. There! I said it! The dreaded "S" word. Lmao. I'm looking forward to it this winter as I plan on having some fun on the new to me snowmobile this winter. 

I picked up a new motocross style helmet yesterday for the side by side to protect my face in the cold. I had just those half helmets before. Good for the summer time but not so much when the temperature drops. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## Lenny

Gym this morning and then into Council Bluffs to help a friend, who is a disabled Veteran, then to a gathering to protest in front of Planned Parenthood, then to a gun show and then to a fundraising nacho dinner the American Legion to raise money for the honorable group 22 Veterans Suicide Awareness Association.  Maybe stop at The Driftwood, which is a friendly neighborhood bar to BS with people.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doing the happy dance, for quite a few reasons.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Morning everyone!  I'm headed to my buddy's place to make a run of sausages again this morning.
> 
> We're getting a mixture of rain and snow today. There! I said it! The dreaded "S" word. Lmao. I'm looking forward to it this winter as I plan on having some fun on the new to me snowmobile this winter.
> 
> I picked up a new motocross style helmet yesterday for the side by side to protect my face in the cold. I had just those half helmets before. Good for the summer time but not so much when the temperature drops.
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


We did a test run of pepperoni and 6lbs of sausages this morning. The pepperoni is in the smoker for the day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

My Christmas tree arrived from Amazon yesterday, so I assembled it and put it in the corner to see how it would look there, then realized I need a small extension cord.
It has to be centered at the corner to keep my OCD from kicking in.
:th_lmao:

I've stored it standing up in the hall closet.
That's where it will stay until I pull it out again on Thanksgiving, and finish decorating it.

Today there isn't a thing in the world to do, but I'll think of something.

View attachment 130702


----------



## pirate_girl

Superman treated his Mama to dinner.
Great bbq joint by the river.


View attachment 130721

View attachment 130722

View attachment 130723


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a bad day overall considering the weather. It wasn't too terrible this morning so I loaded up the side by side and headed to the bush to look for more birds. 2 hours later I had a limit and filled the back of the side with firewood. Every little bit helps to keep the garage woodstove going throughout the winter. 

Since camping season is done, I started back at the church playing music. They've invested in new lights and a new sound system. That means I'm now plugged in wirelessly with a cordless jack in the guitar, a wireless headset  for a microphone and a wireless ear piece to hear everyone playing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I cut down my last fruit tree today, a peach.  It's been in dire straights all year.  I kept trimming off the branches as they died in the hope that it might recover but it wasn't to be and now it is gone.  I kept some of the wood for the smoker.  I don't know what the squirrels are going to do now that they have no fruit trees to pillage.  I only have the pecan trees left and they didn't produce worth a flip this year which means, according to the folklore, that next year will be a bumper crop.  

Tomorrow?  I don't know.  With super sow gone I may start to do more permanent repair to the yard that she tore up.  Oh!  I did find her with the help of three buzzards and two dogs.  She ran about 30 yards from where I shot her her into a clump of scrubby trees and expired there.  I tried to get in there and drag her out but it was impossible.


----------



## pirate_girl

Right now I'm having coffee.
It's a start.


----------



## EastTexFrank

pirate_girl said:


> Right now I'm having coffee.
> It's a start.



It's heading towards noon and I'm still having coffee.  I can't seem to whip up much enthusiasm today.  I have a couple of things that I had planned to do but they don't seem nearly as important as they did when I planned them yesterday.  

Maybe later.


----------



## jaminhealth

Still drinking my morning java and for the rest of the day, in retirement every day is the same for me....plus  I deal with nasty arthritis and my life has changed so much in last 10 yrs or so...with terrible hip replacement results....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had an unplanned busy day in the garage. When we moved in last year, everything got piled in the garage. I've been slowly working at it to get organized. Yesterday I picked up a big metal shelving unit so today I lit a fire in the garage and got to work sorting and organizing. I finished putting up some paneling in the stairwell to block it off and hopefully keep the heat downstairs. It's not finished but it's further along than this morning. 

This afternoon I took a break from cleaning and tackled changing the tires on the snowmobile trailer. One lug is rusted solid and wouldn't come off. So tomorrow afternoon I may have to give it some convincing with a grinder then replace a couple of the studs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

I made a stuffed acorn squash for dinner.
I'm waiting for my nursey friend Jules to get off work to pick up hers.
She loves my cooking.
So do my sons.


View attachment 130750


----------



## FrancSevin

Just got in from a weekend at the lake and some honeymoon time at the house in Springfield. We are starting to refer to the bungalow as our love shack. It is the only place where we can turnoff the phones and the kids and give some quality time to each other. 

Problem with the Springfield house is the landlords new manager of the Mobile home park. We took the lot because it was a double and gave us lots of room. Formerly two RV lots that they could no longer use for two because of fire codes. Seems they cannot have two units within 12 feet of each other. 
Well, a new manager set a 32 foot within four feet of us. And won't budge. She's been a complete @ss about it.

So we went looking for a new place. Found one inside the city limits of Springfield within walking distance of everything, including the Big Mall. All for just a few bucks more a month.
About the amount every month we spend on gas to go to town for supplies and dinner.  It's an older park with full grown trees and well established residents. It has a high rating on Yelp, a few pluses like a pool and clubhouse. Best thing about it is we will be well away from traffic noise. Right now we are 30 feet from a major highway and the truck noise is sometimes it is un-tenable.

It's a lot of work to unhook a park model that we set down for permanent. But the wheels are still on it and we did not cut the tongue so I can do all of it in about three days. Only 20 miles to haul it, the one ton Dodge will make it just fine. 

We hope we can be accepted to move in before Christmas.

I really don't need another major project but the situation out a Silver Bell in Robertsville is currently unacceptable. They could offer us a different site (they haven't) but the work of breakdown and re-set would be exactly the same.

And the wife is too pissed to stay.


----------



## scotthouse

Im gonna go out for a little bike ride I guess...........


----------



## pirate_girl

scotthouse said:


> Im gonna go out for a little bike ride I guess...........



It's late no matter where you are.


----------



## Doc

Good luck Franc.   I tend to agree with your wife from what you've posted.   That mgr at your current park is a jerk and will do something else to mess with you even if you moved to a new location in the park.   And to get away from the highway noise would be a huge plus.   Good luck with getting accepted at the new park and successfully moving.   

I'm planning to watch the leaves change colors today.  Close to peak time here.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Good luck Franc. I tend to agree with your wife from what you've posted. That mgr at your current park is a jerk and will do something else to mess with you even if you moved to a new location in the park. And to get away from the highway noise would be a huge plus. Good luck with getting accepted at the new park and successfully moving.
> 
> I'm planning to watch the leaves change colors today. Close to peak time here.




Thanks Doc.


What is really ironic here is that because of the two hook ups, we were planning to set the little camper on the same lot. It is so small we would not be violating any codes. And the Park would have had it rented for six months. This was the agreement with the former manager who just retired. 

The new one will not honor it.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've got two appointments today.
Sure wish I could schedule those things back to back or at least closer to the other.

It's another gray/rainy October day. 
The kind of day where you just wanna sip tea, curled up in a chair.


----------



## FrancSevin

e that here also.  I like your chair idea on days like today.  Cathy has Fibromyalgia and days like today demand such comforts for her.

She got to the office about 10:00 and first thing ramped the heat up to 80F.

In about 4 months, we will be looking at a 40 degree wet day as the welcomed signs of Spring.  All relative ya know.

Stay well PG.  You have those grandkids to spoil.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Headed out with my neighbor this morning to dismantle and load up a sauna where he used to camp before moving to our campground. We got it down and moved back to his place. He built it to take apart and move if needed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## scotthouse

pirate_girl said:
			
		

> It's late no matter where you are.



Indeed it was....... A tend to be a night owl PG


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Headed out with my neighbor this morning to dismantle and load up a sauna where he used to camp before moving to our campground. We got it down and moved back to his place. He built it to take apart and move if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.



Already snow on the ground, reminds me of where I grew up in Mi. Until I moved to Ca. I never understood the ( it will be a cold day in august) saying. In Mi it was always cold in August.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm seeing my podiatrist this morning about my foot fungus.  We stopped trying the topical and went with internal medications.  It seems to be working.

The doctor is cute as hell.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> Stay well PG.  You have those grandkids to spoil.




I know, the middle one, Maddie keeps reminding me "know what, Nana? It's going to be Christmas".
I tried to explain to her we have a while to wait for that, then she retorted very matter of factly 'Daddy said after we eat turkey, THEN it's going to be Christmas'.

Well my teeth checked out good yesterday, the other appt. was the necessary annual poke and prod.

Today looks to be another gray one, but that's ok.


----------



## EastTexFrank

That stomach bug hit me like a sledgehammer to the groin yesterday afternoon.  I don't know where I picked it up.  I haven't been into town or around people since last Friday.  Not a good day.  I didn't sleep worth a flip last night.  It's a little better this morning but still not great so I won't be doing squat today either.  I'm knackered.  

I have to run into town for 5 minutes sometime today but that's going to be it.


----------



## pirate_girl

Sounds like a day not to do squat, Frank.
Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> That stomach bug hit me like a sledgehammer to the groin yesterday afternoon.  I don't know where I picked it up.  I haven't been into town or around people since last Friday.  Not a good day.  I didn't sleep worth a flip last night.  It's a little better this morning but still not great so I won't be doing squat today either.  I'm knackered.
> 
> I have to run into town for 5 minutes sometime today but that's going to be it.



What did you have for lunch? Most stomach bugs are some form of food poisoning.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> What did you have for lunch? Most stomach bugs are some form of food poisoning.


 
Yeah, what he said.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the morning with my neighbor making more sausage and bologna. 

Went to the dump. Moved some stuff around the yard. Took down the tent trailer and backed it into it's winter storage. 

Felt kind of stupid today. Fired up the mower for the last time and mowed the tall grass where the camper sat. IN THE SNOW!

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, I returned from the work cabin Sunday but was too busy yesterday to post. Some of that will be in the rants and raves section. Anyway the trip went good but turned into way more work than I planned on. I moved the water tank up hill about 45' which is about a 12' elevation change.I buried the tank 1/2 way in the rear and about a foot in the front so I can leave water in it thru the winter without freezing.
When I turned the water on after filling the tank, nothing, zero, nada WTF. I dug up more than 100' of buried pipe and found melted spots about every 10'. I replaced it all with PVC. ( took all day ). Now I have lots of water and pressure, so much so that I may be able to eliminate the pressure pump under the cabin. Next I cut up some of the down trees and raked the pine needles away from the cabin. There is a greater chance for fire up there now than before the fire. All the pine trees that didn't burn completely dropped all the pine needles from being singed. They are 6" deep every 10 sq. feet I raked resulted in a bail of pine needles. Next trip I will continue to rake them away from the cabin, I also swept the roof. On the last day I bought another BBQ. On the last day me and the little boy ate a ribeye. I would like to make one more trip there at the end of this week and bring the Suzuki home and do some more clean up. Next mont I will be extremely busy with work thru the first of the year so who knows when I can go again.


----------



## Lenny

Went into Council Bluffs to check my buddy's house because he's down at the southern border helping the border patrol for about 2 months.  

Avoca, Iowa asked me to be on the Urban Renewal Board and the meeting is about 90 minutes from now.  I have a few suggestions I hope they will like.  They give people $5,000 towards the purchase of a home for people moving here.  I'd like to see something personable, like a lunch with the mayor and/or a packet of things like a bunch of coupons for local businesses.  I'm on the Planning and Zoning Board too.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I spent the entire day in the garage after a quick trip to the city for some backing board for a shelving unit I'm building for the bedroom beside my wife's desk. Got it built sanded and stained. Only thing left is to cut and install the thin backing board to stiffen it up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	










I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## Big Dog

After almost 8 months with no work, I go out Sunday and I need to go get some clothes for work. I’m 120# down since February and all my work dress clothes fit like rags. A plus is the weather is going to allow me to go on a motorsikkle!


----------



## pirate_girl

That's awesome Doggie. 

I was up early today, but dove back in the nest for extra shut eye.
Nearly ended up working a double last night.
No complaints here, Christmas is coming and I've got three spoiled grandbrats.

The weather is shitty.
The end!


----------



## FrancSevin

Up all night with our daughter/granddaughter who's boyfriend just dumped her. She threatened suicide. 

Lots of yelling, crying and screaming from 2:00 AM on.  Seems she blames the wife instead of the jerk who broke her heart. 

Sometime in the night, I wrenched my back and now can barely move without pain. I'm at work now, exhausted and feeling like a really, really old guy.


----------



## pirate_girl

All I can say to that is damn, Francis.


----------



## Lenny

Francis, I sure hope your daughter/granddaughter gets through this okay.  I know you're doing everything you can.


----------



## EastTexFrank

m1west said:


> What did you have for lunch? Most stomach bugs are some form of food poisoning.



I can't remember.  I think that I made a sausage sandwich with sausage from the night before.  My stomach was a little "iffy" that morning and more of the same sausage might have pushed it over the edge.  My wife didn't eat any of it, she had shrimp with her pasta, so she was okay.  You guys may be right about the food poisoning.  

It's not back to 100%, it's still "uncomfortable", but I'm going to do a little work this afternoon and see what happens.  I'm getting bored sitting around here and missing out on all this beautiful weather out there.


----------



## FrancSevin

I know this kind of emotional stress is normal with teenagers, especially women. But both her and her boyfriend are gay. Both have multiple personality syndromes.  Both are women who identity as male.
As "straights," my wife and I are considered the enemy.  It matters not at all what we say or do.


I don't mean this in a detrimental way,, but with gays, the emotions seem far more intensified. It's hard to relate.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finished off the cabinets for my wife's office. Now in the city to get the oil changed on the truck. Then home to do more outside work tarping everything up for winter and removing batteries. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I know this kind of emotional stress is normal with teenagers, especially women. But both her and her boyfriend are gay. Both have multiple personality syndromes.  Both are women who identity as male.
> As "straights," my wife and I are considered the enemy.  It matters not at all what we say or do.
> 
> 
> I don't mean this in a detrimental way,, but with gays, the emotions seem far more intensified. It's hard to relate.



Absolutely.
My oldest granddaughter is "pansexual"
At 18, I honestly don't think she really knows what she is sexually.
That in and of itself has caused a lot of her emotional issues in the past, along with losing her Mother in the accident.
Right now she has a partner, but also has crushes on boys.
I'm tired of trying to figure it out.
My son Jeff accepts her decisions, as long as she's not hurting herself or anyone else.
I love her unconditionally as always.
My ex not long ago gave her the Catholic (HIS) personal view on it all.
She told me all about it recently saying Grandpa Wes thought he had to give me "the talk"... then she rolled her eyes.
As long as my little girl is happy and achieves her goal of firefighter, this Grandma is going to be very happy.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Finished off the cabinets for my wife's office. Now in the city to get the oil changed on the truck. Then home to do more outside work tarping everything up for winter and removing batteries.
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


Forgot the pictures. Yes, it happened. Lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

Had a plan to go to the work cabin yesterday but real work got in the way, try again next week


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Had a plan to go to the work cabin yesterday but real work got in the way, try again next week



I hate "_Real work_."  It gets in the way of doing "_fun work"_


----------



## EastTexFrank

It won't be much.  I almost got bounced out of bed at 7 o'clock this morning by a clap of thunder.  It was a pretty dry storm with just a light mist or drizzle but a good bit of lightning.  That's about how it stayed for a couple of hours and then the skies opened.  It poured.  It has eased off a bit by now but there won't be anything done outside today.  I've had a few of these lazy days recently.  They're nice but the work doesn't go away.  It just piles up.


----------



## m1west

EastTexFrank said:


> I can't remember.  I think that I made a sausage sandwich with sausage from the night before.  My stomach was a little "iffy" that morning and more of the same sausage might have pushed it over the edge.  My wife didn't eat any of it, she had shrimp with her pasta, so she was okay.  You guys may be right about the food poisoning.
> 
> It's not back to 100%, it's still "uncomfortable", but I'm going to do a little work this afternoon and see what happens.  I'm getting bored sitting around here and missing out on all this beautiful weather out there.



The other thing to watch out for Therese days is eating right after using hand sanitizer, some of that will go a long ways on making you sick too.


----------



## FrancSevin

Still dealing with emotional kids. The two gals went to my son's place overnight. Bad move because he is giving them hell. His "tolerance" of gayness is very limited.

But it is no longer our worry. At least for now.

On another note, we are going to Springfield this weekend to sign for anew Mobile home site. The place where we now reside has determined to put another RV within 5 feet of ours. We loose all our parking space, not to mention it violates county codes.

After 5 weeks of attempting resolution, we called the county. They will likely "resolve" the issue with a citation and a summons. Doesn't matter.

After 5 weeks of arguments, excuses , reasons, and stubbornness on the part of park management, the Bad Blood cannot ever be resolved.

Our Mobile home is a bumper pull "Park Model." Which means my one ton Dodge can move it the 11 miles to southern Springfield MO and set it on a quiet, wooded lot in town.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Been outside all morning moving, removing batteries, and tarping up 2 atvs the Jacobsen mower, and 2 golf carts for winter. After lunch I hoofed all the kids outside to get their bikes down to the garage and upstairs for the winter. Followed by all the patio cushions. 

This afternoon I have to head up the ladder to reinstall a piece of metal flashing that came down in a wind storm this summer. It's a 2 man job so my buddy is coming over with another ladder. I parked the plow truck close to the house facing the area where we're working to support the ladders so we can safely get up 30ft in the air without the ladders sliding out from under us. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## zekeusa

Be careful!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

zekeusa said:


> Be careful!!


We got it done. It was a 5 minute job but 2 sets of hands needed. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, today I started building more 32V lithium battery packs for the solar system at the work cabin, there is 7kw there now and I am adding another 7 for a total of 14kw. Last time I was there I left the hot water tank on too long in the late afternoon and used the microwave too many times, in the morning I didn't have enough for the coffee pot until the sun came up. If that isn't enough I will add until it is. I think I have enough solar at 100 amps and 2400 watts it charged the 7 kw battery pack from 20v to 30 v in 15 minutes when the sun is directly on the panels and never discharged at all with the hot water tank on until later in the afternoon. I am extremely impressed with the performance of the lithium batteries, the batteries I am assembling now I have had for more than a year in the garage and stored fully charged at 8.1 volts. over a year later 8.0 volts, they are un effected by cold also. The next solar project will be my shop then the house, I want enough solar and battery that I can disconnect from the grid with a transfer switch and never need PG&E. They are unreliable and expensive. I will be going to the cabin next week and likely will be the last trip for a while.


----------



## pirate_girl

Recovering from a long night at work that once again turned into double shift.
Once 10p rolled around, I was ready to zonk.
I've never drank a Monster Energy drink.
That thing had me bouncing off the walls well into 2a when I got off and still at 4a this morning.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I never had an energy drink before until I was running the trail groomer on a 23hour run and needed a boost. It had me wired for hours. Lol. 

Today is kind of a write off. She who must be obeyed thought it was necessary to drag me along for a specialist appointment for our daughter. We get there only to discover that only one parent is allowed in. So guess who got nominated to sit in the vehicle and wait for 15 minutes? Well, an hour and a half later, I'm still sitting outside in the vehicle waiting. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It won't be much.

Yesterday I finally got back to some light work around the place, that is until the afternoon when a light drizzle/mist started.  It's still at it today so it's going to be an inside day, trying to keep warm.  That cold front that came through on Saturday dropped the temperature over 20°F.  It's not cold but it is cool and miserable.


----------



## FrancSevin

Cold wet rain here also.
I'm finally getting my concrete work done. The garage extension will be first. That happens Thursday. Then after the RediMix truck puts more cracks in the old driveway, they will break it up and dig out 4 more inches of clay so we can have a good draining base of 2" clean limestone gravel.

All I have yet to do is drill holes and anchor some rebar in the old foundation.


Of course the weather will co-operate as it usually does. This will be the first time concrete work will be done without my actual involvement in the pour and finish. Gonna feel strange not have the control.


----------



## m1west

Went to the field to look at a job ant a local cannery, good sized job too. I am starting to price it, I see 350k to 500k without pricing. We will see how close my guess is when I'm done pricing it.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Went to the field to look at a job ant a local cannery, good sized job too. I am starting to price it, I see 350k to 500k without pricing. We will see how close my guess is when I'm done pricing it.


WOW.  I'm lucky to see $350K  as a 6 month gross.
Does this make you a 1%'er? Or just a good blue collar guy with valuable skills the 1%ers' need?


----------



## fizzle

Visiting the dentist later today for the first time in years and feeling quite apprehensive about it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Depending on how mobile I am, today will be a garage day. I have some wood to split and pile. I may head out hunting. We'll see. No plans really. Got everything pretty much ready   for winter in the yard. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> WOW.  I'm lucky to see $350K  as a 6 month gross.
> Does this make you a 1%'er? Or just a good blue collar guy with valuable skills the 1%ers' need?



I have a season to make most of my revenue, Can plants -October- January. then Canneries- March to July The rest of the time they are producing. So most of my money is made in a busy 6 months and the rest is what I call fire season, because if they want something during production, its on fire. Also I can go to the work cabin and my son runs things during that time. I have 4 more seasons before I retire. Then my son will have all the headaches and revenue minus a small payment to Dad. I will have the small payment, memories and be able to do what I want. Fair trade. A normal year grosses between 800k and 1.3, I bid using a 32% margin. So far in 2020 I am at about 300K. Not so good this year but I still have 2 months at the busiest time, we will see. No 1% here just a sore back.


----------



## EastTexFrank

About the same as yesterday ... NOTHING.

It's still drizzly/misty/wet for the third day in a row and COOL.  It's in the low 40s and supposed to be in the 30s tomorrow morning.  I will be inside reading, napping and keeping warm.  I'll go out to the shop and piddle if I get too bored.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> I have a season to make most of my revenue, Can plants -October- January. then Canneries- March to July The rest of the time they are producing. So most of my money is made in a busy 6 months and the rest is what I call fire season, because if they want something during production, its on fire. Also I can go to the work cabin and my son runs things during that time. I have 4 more seasons before I retire. Then my son will have all the headaches and revenue minus a small payment to Dad. I will have the small payment, memories and be able to do what I want. Fair trade. A normal year grosses between 800k and 1.3, I bid using a 32% margin. So far in 2020 I am at about 300K. Not so good this year but I still have 2 months at the busiest time, we will see. No 1% here just a sore back.


 
Building a successful enterprise is one of the most rewarding things a person can do.

Congrats on your accomplishment.

You work at the Cabin/ranch is very entertaining. I must admit some jealousy of your skills.

Please, keep posting.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Building a successful enterprise is one of the most rewarding things a person can do.
> 
> Congrats on your accomplishment.
> 
> You work at the Cabin/ranch is very entertaining. I must admit some jealousy of your skills.
> 
> Please, keep posting.



I had a Dad that was in the same trade as me ( Millwright ) he also flipped houses , so guess what I got to do in my spare time growing up. Not fun at the time but I learned a lot of different skills and got a work ethic out of it. When Dad said to do something he didn't mean tomorrow. Example: when I was about 12 years old my dad got me a 10# sledge and wedges, then bought tree rounds not split. It became my job in the winter to split and stack the wood as we heated with wood in Michigan. One time he had a load dumped and told me to split it. There was already a cord split so I didn't do it. The next night he got me out of bed when he got home and I split the wood. I read you're posts and see you're son is now helping and running your business as well ( working with family can be difficult at times but it can be rewarding too.) Im sure you're like me when you see your kid you trained getting it done, knowing when you are gone he can handle it. Mine can do the work and is now learning the business end. He has 4 years.


----------



## Lenny

Saw Governor Reynolds and Senator Ernst today.  I asked them if I could take a picture with them scolding me because I didn't take my vitamins.  They laughed and loved it.  Below is the picture and the words I included when I put it on Facebook:


This is what happens in Iowa when Gov. Reynolds and Senator Ernst find out you haven't been taking your vitamins
View attachment 130914


----------



## Doc

Lenny said:


> Saw Governor Reynolds and Senator Ernst today.  I asked them if I could take a picture with them scolding me because I didn't take my vitamins.  They laughed and loved it.  Below is the picture and the words I included when I put it on Facebook:
> 
> 
> This is what happens in Iowa when Gov. Reynolds and Senator Ernst find out you haven't been taking your vitamins
> View attachment 130914


Good pic Lenny.  
Wish I had extra Trump 2020 pens to send ya to give to them ...but I'm plum out dang it.


----------



## m1west

Loaded up the dodge with firewood and hooked the trailer to it, tomorrow I am heading to the work cabin to complete a few things before the snow flies.
1- finish raking the pine needles away from the cabin
2- store the firewood I am bringing with me
3- add in the extra battery packs I built earlier in the week
4- gather some more fire wood from the down trees
5- load up the burned Suzuki, generator and shed and haul it home to see what is still good if anything then the dump.
I will leave around 6am and after a pee stop and a grocery/lunch stop I will get there around noon, so that will give me a 1/2 day tomorrow. If I can finish Friday I will come home Saturday, it will be close so if i have to stay another day its no big deal.
This will be the last trip for a while so I can't forget anything. Likely the next trip will be in the snow.


----------



## Lenny

Doc said:


> Good pic Lenny.
> Wish I had extra Trump 2020 pens to send ya to give to them ...but I'm plum out dang it.




That's okay.   I have one of those pen with me all the time.  They are great.  Thanks


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> I had a Dad that was in the same trade as me ( Millwright ) he also flipped houses , so guess what I got to do in my spare time growing up. Not fun at the time but I learned a lot of different skills and got a work ethic out of it. When Dad said to do something he didn't mean tomorrow. Example: when I was about 12 years old my dad got me a 10# sledge and wedges, then bought tree rounds not split. It became my job in the winter to split and stack the wood as we heated with wood in Michigan. One time he had a load dumped and told me to split it. There was already a cord split so I didn't do it. The next night he got me out of bed when he got home and I split the wood. I read you're posts and see you're son is now helping and running your business as well ( working with family can be difficult at times but it can be rewarding too.) Im sure you're like me when you see your kid you trained getting it done, knowing when you are gone he can handle it. Mine can do the work and is now learning the business end. He has 4 years.


At the age of 12 I told my parents that living in a 12'X10' room with four brothers was too much. I wanted to have my own room. Dad took me downstairs, pointed to one corner and said " It's yours have at it."

I was mowing laws for my own money and the builders were raising new houses down the street so I begged fors crap 2X4'sandbought paneling paint and a rug. He taught me wiring and plumbing even how to install a gas space heater with a flue. I have been swinging a hammer and doing my own stuff ever since.

After marriage, I took a job at a printing plant and the rest is history.


My son is 30 years in the business. He gets this one when I can't get out of bed. But, he can run circles around me as a technician and likely handle the business end as well. The wife currently runs the business details and will teach him over the next few years.

If I drop in harness, I have no worries. They can carry on with ease.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No hunting today. Instead, I spent the morning in the city running errands and the afternoon in the garage doing minor surgery on the side by side. 

As I was going down a side road, the front tires broke through 3" of ice into about a 6" deep puddle. The ice ended up putting a crack in the plastic front bumper. So I removed the bumper, hauled out the soldering iron and heated up the crack to basically weld it back together. It happens. I call it a battle scar. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## FrancSevin

My concrete guy called and we start tomorrow morning at 7;00 Am Rain or shine.

The garage annex is already under roof and walls.  just a 4 yard pour with a float finish.

Hopefully the rain will ease and he can begin the tear out of the old driveway.  Assuming "Dig Rite" comes out, it should begin on Friday. Which makes the pour and finish set for next week.

I can't wait to get my new shop started. Once done I can begin the remodel in the garage itself.  Then the final construction of the rear sun room.  Lots to do this winter.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Another day of rain.  That makes three and a half days of rain and drizzle in a row.  It never stopped.  It also was the second day in a row that I never even got out of my sweats.  God, I'm getting lazy.  

Tomorrow I have to take my car in for it's State Inspection.  If it's still raining they won't do it and I need that inspection in order to get my vehicle registration before the end of the month.  I'm praying that the rain quits.  It can't go on forever.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm about to go grocery shopping.
It's rainy.
Nothing else much to say.


----------



## FrancSevin

Finished the floor in the garage annex. Raining like hell today so the concrete plant was not too busy for my small 4 yard load. We got delivery at 8:00 AM. Three Wheel barrows running made the pour rather fast
Finished pour and strike off about 9:30. 

However, it was so cold that, because we were pouring the cement over and existing slab, meant a long wait before we could float and smooth the top. Done about 12:30

I'll let it cure for two days before I take one step on it. Then frame out the demising wall and install wiring. As part of the heated garage I will have to install insulation. 

A 6 foot by 16 foot room should make for a nice shop. I'll build a 4" X8" rack on the wall for sheathing and paneling. An over head, I'll have a 6' X 16' rack for storing long lumber and trim pieces.

Warm in winter so these old bones won't creak or complain too much. No need to empty the garage of cars to work in it. I might be able to get some work done for a change.

However, because of the forecasted rain and Dig Rite not yet laying flags, we have to wait on the driveway tear out


----------



## EastTexFrank

Got the car inspected so tomorrow I can get the road tax sticker.  I'll be legal for another year.

When I took the trash out on Wednesday the keypad on the inside of the gate had a dead battery,  I had to run back up to the house to get the spare remote to open it and get the trash outside for pick up.  The weather was sucky so I didn't do anything about it until this afternoon.  I needed the key to open the keypad and get to the battery.  That's when I ran in to one of the truisms of life, never give the key to your wife and ask her to put it somewhere "safe" because you may never see it again.  After a 2-hour hunt, ripping the house apart, I finally found it.  It was in the kitchen "miscellaneous" drawer.  We all have one so don't deny it.  Realistically it should have been the first place that I looked ... but it wasn't.  Anyway, I changed the batteries on the inside and outside keypads so I should be good for another year if I can only remember where to find the keys the next time I need them.  

Darn, it was cold today.  My fingers almost froze.  It barely hit 50°.  I didn't like summer all that much but I don't know if I'm ready for winter.


----------



## Big Dog

Taking delivery of a 4-post lift today and have a team assembled for assembly!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

SFA today as my legs decided that today would be a good day to stop working. It hit me hard today. Woke up feeling fine walking normally. Got all 6 kids out the door to catch theirs respective buses for school by 7:20am. By 8am I was struggling to walk using a cane. By 10am I graduated from one cane to 2 arm crutches. By lunch time I could barely feel my feet and my thighs were burning. Now, I'm laying in bed feeling numb from the waist down. 

And to think I had a bunch of plans to get outside and haul an old refrigerator to the recycling place in the city. That's kinda why I have to make plans the day that can be changed. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Big Dog said:


> Taking delivery of a 4-post lift today and have a team assembled for assembly!



Pictures, pictures, pictures.  We love pictures.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Same shit different day. Legs still aren't working. Nearly fell in the hallway earlier when my left leg gave out. 

My wife is out with the youngest kids doing the Halloween thing while I'm sitting at home in pain. I did make it to the kitchen unassisted earlier. This time of year is a killer until we get actual snow and it's not as damp. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## Doc

I can relate to a point Brian.   My back went out a couple weeks ago.   Worse than normal.  Went to Dr. got xrays and bloodwork but all they would do is a referral for Nov 2nd.   So, I thought maybe a chiropractor could help.   It hurt that bad.   So I gambled and went to a chiropractor I had heard good things about.   He said my hips were out of line and my back was a mess (duh) stenosis and disc compression. So after leaving him I hurt worse.  And it never got better, it got worse.   

Friday I went back to my family dr asking for pain pills.   He diagnosed my current extreme pain as a pinched nerve.  Said steroids would help that issue.  So he gave me a steroid shot and after saying pain pills would only alleviate the pain for a few hours I said but Dr. I need those few hours of relief.   At that point I could not sit down.  I was cringing in pain holding on to the Dr table in the room.  Sitting was to panful.   So he agreed to call in a 'handful' of pills and set me up with a pain mgmt dr.   (a requirment here in Ohio).   

The extreme pain is gone.  Still in pain but it's different / bearable.   I'm afraid surgery is in my future ..I dread surgeries.


----------



## FrancSevin

I had plans today to wire the new garage annex. But morning coffee on the back porch revealed knee deep leaves on the patio and most of the back yard. So I got out the leaf eating Black and Decker suction machine. 
After ten minutes, I put it away and got out the lawn mower. Just vacuumed them up whether on grass or patio.

It took most of the day using the leaf blower to move them into piles and the mower to mulch them up. I put these cuttings on all my gardens to blanket them for winter. A layer of shredded leaves, a sprinkling of sand. Makes for great composted leaves and good garden soil in the spring.

None go into bags for the trash collection. I do have a composting pile but it is mostly for kitchen scraps and shredded tree trimmings. The result is flower beds you can plant without using a trowel.

Sunday, I will tackle the front yard which has almost no leaves because the great oak died and was cut to firewood last year.

The garage annex work starts Monday after work.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Dang doc. Yes I know what that's like. Mine is from the 3 breaks in my lower back. This time of year with the damp cold and it flares up. Course my nervous system was affected when I was run over. My back flares up without warning and the nerves send f'd up messages to both legs. Thigh muscles tense up and lose feeling in my calves and feet. I haven't flared up like this since before covid. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Doc said:


> Still in pain but it's different / bearable.   I'm afraid surgery is in my future ..I dread surgeries.



Oh Doc, you sound a lot like I was a year ago.  I've had back problems for many years but I screwed up my back worse than normal getting out of the shower and twisting, reaching for the towel of all things.  It crunched and I was stuck there, buck naked, wondering what I was going to do next.  I did the steroid shots and things but it was 2 months before I could function, 6 months before I could carefully do serious work around the place and a year later things still aren't back to anything like normal.  I'll wait a long time before I let anyone cut on me.  The "heal with steel" approach is the very last resort.  

I sure hope that things settle down for you and some semblance of normality returns 'coz a bad back is a real bitch!


----------



## Doc

Thanks Frank.
I agree and avoid surgery at all costs if possible.   Surgery never fixes you back like you were but sometimes it can help you function somewhat like you used to.    I have bone on bone in my knee and have been told I need a knee replacement.  I've procrastinated on that and my bad knee might have played a part in my hip issue that started all this.   because I baby that knee.   I will take in the doctors advice and talk to friends who have had similar surgery and go from there.   Thanks for sharing your thoughts on this.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Feeling slightly better today. At least I can walk without a cane or walker. So I headed to the garage to unload and split the wood I picked up on my last hunting trip. Moved the side by side out of the garage and put the snowmobile into the garage.

My wife picket up a cricut vinyl printing machine last week so I'm going to have her make up some decals for the snowmobile. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## m1west

Just got back from the work cabin, butt dragging in the dirt. Report tomorrow


----------



## FrancSevin

Just as I thought, the front yard was a breeze. But then I got word the temperatures tonite go down to 27F. 
I have a bunch of Exotics, from a sago palm to hanging baskets that will die in that cold.

The Hibiscus trees don't even like it below 40F so they had to be cut back and packed away in my ever shrinking green house. Seven tender ferns, shamrocks beyond count, three hanging Bougainvillea's, and a few I can't name.

My ass is dragging too.  Making matter worse, I popped a blood vessel in my right eye.  Itches like crazy but I see okay. No pain just annoyance.


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> Just as I thought, the front yard was a breeze. But then I got word the temperatures tonite go down to 27F.
> I have a bunch of Exotics, from a sago palm to hanging baskets that will die in that cold.
> 
> The Hibiscus trees don't even like it below 40F so they had to be cut back and packed away in my ever shrinking green house. Seven tender ferns, shamrocks beyond count, three hanging Bougainvillea's, and a few I can't name.
> 
> My ass is dragging too.  Making matter worse, I popped a blood vessel in my right eye.  Itches like crazy but I see okay. No pain just annoyance.



getting old ain't for pussies is it.


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> getting old ain't for pussies is it.



I've come to believe these ain't the "Golden Years."  Nope, they are the rusty one's.


----------



## pirate_girl

Taking it easy today.
My p/u weekend was rough at work.
I was in bed early last night.


----------



## m1west

Hi all, returned from the work cabin yesterday afternoon. I got there on Thursday around noon, unloaded and then went straight to work raking the pine needles away from the cabin. I finished with that around 5pm. In the morning at first light I started installing the 2- 3.5KW battery packs, it took longer than I thought to make up all the battery cables, all the ends are shouldered on. It made a huge difference in the system, I had to first discharge the new packs by turning on the hot water tank to get them down to 30.1V that matched the existing batteries at full charge. The battery packs at full charge are 32V but if you don't charge a lithium battery to 100% and don't discharge them to 0 you can cycle them 100x more. another words a lithium ion battery like the one in your cell phone will cycle 6,000 times before its shot, if you charge it 80% and discharge to 20% it will cycle 60,000 times. After everything was hooked up I ran the hot water tank until 2pm, the batteries did not lose voltage in peak sun while heating water. The picture of the controller screen was taken the next morning after using electricity in the evening and night. ( lights, microwave and coffee pot in the morning ) still at 28V. before adding the extra batteries it would be at 22V and may or may not have enough for the coffee pot in the morning. When I add a refrigerator, TV and more lighting, most likely will add 2- more packs that will bring the batteries to 21KW. I am happy with they system so far. The rest of the day was spent dragging the Suzuki from its parking spot out onto the driveway so I could load it. I got it on the trailer about 20% before dark.
Saturday morning I finished loading the Suzuki, ( was a real bitch ) I pulled it on with the winch on the Dodge but without wheels it snagged and fought me every inch of the way. Took 4 hours to get it on and tie it down then me and the little boy went to lunch. After lunch I started cleaning up the burned shed with the generator in it when I noticed a wet spot in the dirt. The wet spot was another burned spot in the pipe underground. ( 2 hours to fix ). I went down to the neighbors to get more water to top the big tank and ran into the neighbors daughter, they have been up there there whole lives. She told me some pretty interesting stories of their encounters with the wild life up there over the years. like in the 1980's when she as a kid they got stalked by a big mountain Lyon and were trapped in their cabin for a 1/2 day with no weapons until it went away, and other stories too numerous to list. She seemed to be much more concerned about the Lyons than the bears. While filling the little tank then draining to the big tank I cleaned up and organized for leaving in the morning. Things took longer than I thought but I got it done. Work is picking up and I'm not sure when I can go back. Hopefully I can average 1 trip a month or so thru the winter.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Chiropractor this morning then home to work on building a skid plate for the side by side. 

I may sit down with a bucket of popcorn to watch the shit show that is American politics when ya'll get to choose between dumb and dumber. 

I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lunch this afternoon after I vote.
Right now I'm waking up with coffee number 3.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Chiropractor this morning then home to work on building a skid plate for the side by side.
> 
> I may sit down with a bucket of popcorn to watch the shit show that is American politics when ya'll get to choose between dumb and dumber.
> 
> I talk to myself to get an expert opinion.



Maybe you guys could throw your gay boy Justin in the mix and make it a grand shit show.:th_lmao:


----------



## m1west

Headed to the field tis morning to make sure I didn't miss something on a quote I just finished before I turn it in. Then put it on a letter head and turn it in. Going to be a busy 3 months ahead.


----------



## FrancSevin

Brought my pseudo granddaughter in to work today.  Now I'm headed for the doctor and then to vote.


----------



## Big Dog

Voted, feeling good about it ..... then continue to organize the garage!


----------



## pirate_girl

I dood it!

View attachment 131043


----------



## FrancSevin

yeah, I voted also. Whilst my polling place was a bit more crowded than usual, ( I had to wait in line at least two minutes) the High school just a block away from my house had a double line about 100 yards long. The line was there at 6:30 AM when I went to work, and later at 9:30 when I passed again after I had voted.
I've never seen anything like that since Reagan's re-election.


It's gonna be a long night for some folks.


----------



## Melensdad

Voted.


----------



## Big Dog

Melensdad said:


> Voted.



I loaded 6 weeks ago!


----------



## m1west

More estimating and trying to keep up on election news


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> More estimating and trying to keep up on election news


Nothing to keep up with today.  All the networks have the same loop repeating and will do so for days.

Every pundit and expert will be interviewed with the _how comes_ and the _whys_ of it.  But none of that matters until the Democrats give up trying, or the GOP folds their hand.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went out looking for birds again. Let's just say that my balls were bigger than my brains. Lmao. Got it out with the winch. Saw 13 birds in total. Got my limit of 5.


----------



## m1west

Cleared my desk this morning, and then worked on the mini mini van, details in the tracked 4x4 section


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Went out hunting again. Another 5 birds in the freezer.  Came home and spent an hour with the pressure washer hosing mud off the side by side, trailer, and truck. After supper I'm tearing into the side by side installing a 2" lift. Tired of rubbing rocks on the trails and bottoming out.


----------



## m1west

m1west said:


> Cleared my desk this morning, and then worked on the mini mini van, details in the tracked 4x4 section



After lunch I started work on the COOT ATV, details in the ATV section


----------



## jillcrate

I went for a walk today.......When I got to the park I saw more people there than I have in awhile.......  Then I finally started my way home and finally got home about 20 minutes ago....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Installed the lift kit on the side by side. I couldn't find anything suitable in stock online for that make so I opted to order a set of lift brackets for a Polaris rzr and modify them. In reality, a shock is a shock. A bolt is a bolt. A shock bracket is the same for most machines. It took 10 minutes per side for the front. The back brackets had to undergo reconstructive surgery with a chop saw to work. But it's done.


----------



## jillcrate

Wow seems you have had a busy day and its not even 12 yet!!

Good for you.......... I might go for a walk again later and end up at the park again..... I like to go walking and be out and about....


----------



## pirate_girl

At work on my dinner break.

:/

View attachment 131148


----------



## m1west

worked on the COOT, details in the ATV section


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> At work on my dinner break.
> 
> :/
> 
> View attachment 131148



cnn called it! That’s it folks! ??
 This election is a bigger scam than the wuhan flu. I can’t fuckin believe it. I have Democrat friends, but if they believe biden won fair and square, they won’t be allowed in my house. Evil crooked bastards. Fuk em.


----------



## Melensdad

The lovely Mrs_Bob and I took off for a couple hours.

Stopped at a large dairy farm and picked up some cheese from their shop.


----------



## Doc

I'm freaking sick.  I have not turned on a minute of news since noon on Nov 4th.   The writing was on the wall when I saw Biden at 264.  The man who could not fill a gymnasium with supporters got more votes than anyone in a presidential election ever.   All those ballots that were sent to the address of a registered voter sure paid off.  They played the corona virus to their advantage all the way through.  I suppose some might call that smart.   I call them cheaters.   

I so hoped we could prove the country smarter than the MSM for the worthless lies they spread.   To me it appears the MSM and the people behind the Dem curtain have stole the election.  Thankfully it was not a blue wave but that they stole the election from a man who worked his butt off and deserved 4 more years more than any president of this century saddens me to the core.


----------



## FrancSevin

I hear ya Doc, but I'm not giving up just yet.

Biden can pop the champagne, but is the vote certified?

Trump will try and use the law to "steal" back the election. I'm not all that worried.

Meanwhile I have an inventory to take.
Feeling kinda light on 44 Cal, 40 Cal and .225


----------



## jillcrate

Good morning all,just woke up and doing some checking online here....

I hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## Melensdad

Church at 8:30am (Central time)

Pickup groceries from the Instatcart parking spot at the grocery store so I don't have to go inside.  Pickup some supplies from the Target pickup parking spot so I don't have to go inside.  

Covid is running rampant in Chicago, and by proxy my county is infested with the Chicago riffraff so we are extra careful when we go up to the big stores in the northern/suburan areas of our county.

Probably a motorcycle ride this afternoon?

BUT FIRST ... more coffee.


----------



## jillcrate

I hope your church service goes good today Bob!!

I tell ya,Its hard to leave a church!! -- One time when I was out riding my bike on sunday morning,I stopped at this church before it started just say hello (I know the ppl who run it) and I ended up staying for the whole thing! (I felt wierd walking out)

God bless everyone!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I skipped out on the 5pm service (the one I play guitar at) yesterday as I'm going this morning to play a special children's service and didn't want to make 2 trips into the city this weekend. It's a 25 minute drive one way to get there. So I'll be streaming live online at 11:30am. It's kinda damp and foggy outside so this afternoon I plan on sitting on my butt in front of the fireplace watching the last nascar race of the season. Not a huge fan of any of the 4 contenders for the championship  but kinda pulling for Hamlin just because I think he's due. That, and that I can kinda relate to him after he broke his back in a race and rallied back to be a championship contender again. (Broke mine in 6 places so I know what kind of struggle he went through to return to being competitive)


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> I'm freaking sick.  I have not turned on a minute of news since noon on Nov 4th.   The writing was on the wall when I saw Biden at 264.  The man who could not fill a gymnasium with supporters got more votes than anyone in a presidential election ever.   All those ballots that were sent to the address of a registered voter sure paid off.  They played the corona virus to their advantage all the way through.  I suppose some might call that smart.   I call them cheaters.
> 
> I so hoped we could prove the country smarter than the MSM for the worthless lies they spread.   To me it appears the MSM and the people behind the Dem curtain have stole the election.  Thankfully it was not a blue wave but that they stole the election from a man who worked his butt off and deserved 4 more years more than any president of this century saddens me to the core.



I am completely gobsmacked.
It's like I can't even express the way I feel.

I'm on another 12 today.
Hopefully it goes quickly.
Right now I feel like going to some remote island.


----------



## m1west

Worked on the Coot some, details in the ATV section. Now resting


----------



## Melensdad

Stopped at the stop sign on the end of my road a car coming down the hill, making a left turn from the cross street, almost ran into my motorcycle’s front end.  

On my way home, at the same corner, I have my left turn signal on to indicate I’m turning.  Car behind me cuts out, crosses the double yellow, and passes me on the left on the down the hill slope while I’m beginning to turn left.  

WTF?


----------



## jillcrate

Yep people are crazy today Bob,gotta be careful out there!

Im glad your ok!!


I might goto bed in a little bit here....... Kinda tired.........


----------



## pirate_girl

Today I'm doing absolutely nothing.
Or, should that be as little as possible?
Work has been hell (won't go into that).
Happy Monday....


----------



## jillcrate

Im sorry work has been hard PG,I hope it gets better as this week goes on


----------



## pirate_girl

jillcrate said:


> Im sorry work has been hard PG,I hope it gets better as this week goes on



Thanks.
By the way, what do you do?
Where are you from, etc?
I don't think you've managed to find our introduction thread.


----------



## FrancSevin

The guys are here to break up and take out the old driveway.  Feels weird as I had planned to do this myself for the last twenty years.  But at least they will let me watch.

Takeout today and pour tomorrow. 6inches of clean gravel and 6" of concrete with lots of rebar.  I never want to have a cracked drive again.

More later.


----------



## jillcrate

pirate_girl said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> By the way, what do you do?
> Where are you from, etc?
> I don't think you've managed to find our introduction thread.


Im from the chicago area and well I dont really do much.......

Where are you from? -- Ya seem to be very nice.....


----------



## EastTexFrank

FrancSevin said:


> The guys are here to break up and take out the old driveway.  Feels weird as I had planned to do this myself for the last twenty years.  But at least they will let me watch.
> 
> Takeout today and pour tomorrow. 6inches of clean gravel and 6" of concrete with lots of rebar.  I never want to have a cracked drive again.
> 
> More later.



I'll be watching your activities with interest.  This is a job that I've had on my "list" for about 2 years.  Not the whole driveway mind you, just the large area on the side/back of the house.  The actual driveway to the gate will still be asphalt.


----------



## Lenny

jillcrate said:


> Im from the chicago area and well I dont really do much.......



My Grandpa and Grandma lived about 300 yards from Cubs Park (Wrigley Field).  We went to visit them once a year from Sioux City, Iowa, where I grew up.  Back in my day it was safe to walk to Lincoln Park and other places a mile or two around. That was from about 1955 to 1965.


----------



## m1west

Went to the field yesterday, then worked on the COOT. Today I am headed back out to the field thesis our Granddaughters birthday.


----------



## pirate_girl

Another day off trying to keep busy Lol


----------



## FrancSevin

Trying to figure out how to navigate the new Forums Forum!!!!

My wife set me up with a new computer  and Microsoft edge.

Between the two major changes I'm going nuts!!!

That said, I'm  glad we have the new and improved  Forum's Forums.  It's kewel!!!!!
THANKS DOC


EastTexFrank said:


> I'll be watching your activities with interest.  This is a job that I've had on my "list" for about 2 years.  Not the whole driveway mind you, just the large area on the side/back of the house.  The actual driveway to the gate will still be asphalt.


Gonna rain today sow e just finished up the gravel work, got an inspection from the county and put the pour off till Wednesday.

So today I'll be working on the water feature.  Still moving gravel rock on which to build the "cliff" feature behind the pool.

And also, digging out the sump for the waterfall pump.


----------



## jillcrate

I just watched a movie (Brewsters Millions (1985)) and am having some chocolate Milk  (Organic whole)


----------



## m1west

Went to the field, worked on the Coot and went to see my granddaughter for her birthday.


----------



## FrancSevin

My China Hibiscus bloomed today.  Haven't had one  open for about three years.

I pulled this image off the internet. Mine is a darker "Blood" red, about five inches wide. The tree is subtropical so I must keep it inside. Any temperature below 40%F, for more than a day, will kill it.   About 9 feet high and 8 feet in diameter.  I have had it for about 50 years.






I took a picture with my flip phone but cannot get it to post.


----------



## jillcrate

Just got home..... Walked about a mile to a pizza place and had 3 slices pepperoni..... Then slowly came back home..... Beautiful out tonight


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ran my butt off yesterday shuttling kids around to appointments. Left the house at 7:45am to pick up the snowmobile trailer I brought to the repair shop yesterday for some overdue maintenance. I bought it used in the spring. All 4 wheel bearings needed replacing.(dual axle trailer)  Most wheel stubs were so rusted that the nuts wouldn't come off. 2 tires needed to be replaced. Back home at 9. Back to the city to get one of the kids for an appointment. Drove to the other side of the city for the appointment then back to the south side to drop her back at school. Out to the country to pick up a camp heater off marketplace then home to drop off the second kid who also had an appointment (he's in high school and didn't have classes due to exams).  Then I did a turn and burn. Back to the city to run a few more errands. 

This morning we woke up to a fresh layer of 6" of snow. It's remembrance day. So my wife has the day off work. But sadly because of the snow, all rural buses are canceled. So all the kids are home. Yay.


----------



## Lenny

Pretty good Veteran's Day so far.  Went into Council Bluffs and got a free haircut, then a free meal at Applebee's.  Then I went to Freddy's and got a card for a free meal I can use within the next few months.  Then another card for a meal at Golden Corral I can use within the next month and then the same thing at Texas Roadhouse.  A city cop was there and gave me some shit about being in the Navy so naturally I had to give him some shit about being an Army Veteran.  I'm going to a bar in a few minutes to drink (free LOL) water and BS with some folks.


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm off today.
Looks like Ohio is heading face first into the 3rd wave of covid.
Thank God I/we already know what we're dealing with.
No panic here, just common sense.

This evening I'm going with my friend Jules to look at a few homes that are on the market.
She's been with her Mother and feels like she wants her own place.
After that we're going to dinner.


----------



## m1west

Went on a job walk yesterday, looked at some conveyor repair. T&M job to be done on weekends, ( perfect ) Then worked on the COOT. Details in the ATV section


----------



## jillcrate

Waiting for a friend to get here...We are gonna go shopping and stuff


----------



## FrancSevin

Back to work today.  It took 40 Minutes to clear my E-mails mostly from THE Donald and his friends looking for money.

Things ran very well the last three days, despite my absence or because of it.  I'm not really sure.  But I am rethinking my retirement plans.

Is there such a thing as "part time retired.?

I noticed my work computer has "outdated software and doesn't post the new FF site "correctly." 

Looks the same as the one at home which is the latest version of Windows whatever.

Luckily I remembered my password which I haven't had to use for years.


----------



## Melensdad

Carpet cleaning day today.

While we have a Bissell home carpet cleaner, about once every other year, usually before the holidays, we have a service come in and clean the carpets.  They do a better job than I do.

So everything is being picked up off the floor.  Service guy should be here in an hour.  After he leaves I'll be setting up some fans to speed the drying and then, eventually, putting everything that belongs in the rooms back where they belong.  

So fun day


----------



## jillcrate

Just got home..... Listening to a cassette I got when out today  (Keith Sweat - "Make it last forever")

I didnt realise this was his first album and that I had heard so many songs off it!!!! (The only song I knew by name was 'Make it last forever')


----------



## m1west

went on a job walk yesterday then worked on the COOT, details in the ATV section


----------



## pirate_girl

Picked up a 2-10 shift today.
Yes, I'm stupid.
?


----------



## jillcrate

No PG your not stupid,your a good person 

Im just listening to music and drinking some chocolate Milk right now..


----------



## Melensdad

Almost out of baby formula so I went to Walgreens early to get a couple cans.

Then a trip to the grocery store.  Picked up a bunch of fresh veggies, some meat, a few frozen pizzas _(I've been craving pizza)_ and now home.  Baby is asleep next to me.  Nothing much planned for the day.


----------



## Ceee

jillcrate said:


> Just got home..... Listening to a cassette I got when out today  (Keith Sweat - "Make it last forever")
> 
> I didnt realise this was his first album and that I had heard so many songs off it!!!! (The only song I knew by name was 'Make it last forever')


I haven't bought a cassette in eons.  Honestly, I didn't even think they sold those anymore.  I haven't even bought a cd in a very long time.


----------



## m1west

Went back to the field to re walk a job with the customer, looks like a go. Then ate lunch and set the motor back in the coot for a visual.


----------



## jillcrate

Ceee said:
			
		

> I haven't bought a cassette in eons.  Honestly, I didn't even think they sold those anymore.



Ya mostly record stores and thrift stores sell them now.. And you can get them on ebay also


----------



## pirate_girl

I'm celebrating because I have 4 days off!
?‍

No exciting plans, but I'm sure one of the kids or friends will drag me out to do something. Lol


----------



## jillcrate

I hope you enjoy the next 4 days PG


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the day yesterday unpacking and clearing snow around the fire pit for a fire last night. We burned through 7 pallets and a medium wooden cable spool. Today was dump day. Heading to the church soon to play the service. I've been voluntold that I'm playing/ singing by myself today. With covid, nobody in the congregation can sing.


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to a cassette and drinking chocolate Milk


----------



## FrancSevin

Now that the new concrete floor is hard, I'm in the Garage Annex sorting everything off the walls so I can insulate, wire and panel it. 6 foot wide and 24 feet long, I will be demising it into two rooms.  One at 8 feet X 6 feet blocked off by an insulated wall. And one 15.5 feet X 6 feet full insulation walls and ceiling.  I'll be using outdoor r3eversbatten siding for the walls which will allow me to hang stuff without using molly's.  I hate molly screws.

I have 12 gauge wiring but only 20 Amps so I'll need to run a a new 30 amp line. 

Once the rain stops, I have the new driveway to finish.  A lot of of rock to move and lay in.  Plus finish movement of big landscape stones and a 4" drain  for the water feature. Winter is coming. Gonna be a busy week here.


----------



## m1west

My son worked in the shop today so I worked on the COOT, details in the ATV section. I also changed some florescent lights in the kitchen, converting them to a universal LED bulb. They work great and even work id the Ballast unit is shot. $9.00 each and suppose to last 35 years.


----------



## m1west

worked on the COOT again


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not a whole lot today. Legs and back told me that I was keeping my butt firmly planted on the chair by the fireplace all day.


----------



## jillcrate

Just took a nice warm baff and now Im having some chocolate Milk and might watch a movie in a bit....


----------



## pirate_girl

Got errands to run.
Lunch with the kiddo at Big Boy.


----------



## jillcrate

Waiting for a friend to get here 


Good morning all....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Took a trip in to the city to do some clothes shopping for myself as I don't want to get caught without anything that actually fits me if the guberment orders the stores to close again because of rising Corona numbers.


----------



## jillcrate

Just got home....... Listening to some records


----------



## FrancSevin

I got home from work today with just enough light left to move some big landscape rock around the water feature..  Flat limestone pieces stacked to resemble and old cliff.  Most weighed about 100 to 150 Lbs 6" thick and 2 or 3 feet in diameter.  Again, I will try and do pictures.
New computer and software., maybe my wife's phone camera.....I'll have to beg her to help.


----------



## jillcrate

Just got done playing digdug and now getting ready for bed.....


----------



## Melensdad

Spent some time on the Nordic Trac, now enjoying some coffee while watching the local morning news.  

Nothing planned other than some afternoon babysitting while the lovely Mrs_Bob takes her sister to the cardiologist for a consult.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No real plans today so I loaded up the flat deck trailer with an old refrigerator from camp to bring to town to drop off at the recycling place. I also had 8 large bags of empties sitting by the garage for ages so I brought them to drop off at a friend's place who is collecting them for their girl's dance group. 

Then I went over to my cousin's place to pay respects for their son who died. I hadn't seen her in years. Her son had autism and epilepsy. Even still, he was 21 and enrolled in college in a business program. While I was there, they received a call from the college advising them that he had signed up for a life insurance policy and they would be receiving enough money to pay for his funeral.


----------



## jillcrate

I walked to the pizza place I always goto today and had 10 bonless HBBQ chicken wings..... I only ate 6 because the guy gave me a slice of pizza while I was waiting for them....  Then I slowly came home 

Im drinking whole milk right n0w...


----------



## FrancSevin

Finally getting my son's 2000 Dodge van off my trailer so I can haul everything at the Springfield house to the new site this coming weekend.
It has been dead for 5 years but he brought it home from Connecticut and wants to fix it up.  It previously sat in his driveway for 5 years in need of an alternator.  Now, it needs everything.

He's 47 and can do it hisself.

As for me, I'm leaving tonight and will be in Springfield  'til Sunday.


----------



## jillcrate

Just browsing online and all.... Happy Wednesday to all


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent the morning in the garage working on rusted rocker panels on my son's car. He's going for his road test next week to be able to drive alone. Years ago when I did my license, I wrote a written test then the next month, took a road test for my full license. Now, they have a 3 step graduated licensing program. Write a test. Practice for a year with another licensed driver. Go for a road test then be able to drive alone for a year before doing a second road test to get your full license. If you do driver's education you can cut the first year down to 8 months. That was pre covid. Of course our son did the test in February and took driver's ed. He was supposed to be able to go for the road test at the beginning of October but covid created a backlog. Now, they are booked in to march. But they had a cancelation for next Friday so he took it.


----------



## m1west

Been busy with real work both in the field and in the office. Today I managed to work on the COOT some, details in the ATV section


----------



## m1west

More paper work and some work on the COOT, details in the ATV section


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was out in the garage preparing the new rocker panels for installation this morning then came in to clean up and head to the funeral for my cousin's son. It was a nice service. As he is native, there was traditional drumming and burning of sage sweet grass and cedar. My uncle, who is a pastor, officiated the ceremony.


----------



## jillcrate

Just got home,listening to some records


----------



## m1west

Went to the field this morning the went and picked up some parts toward on the COOT


----------



## pirate_girl

Went to Sauder Village with Superman today, to eat and hit the bakery and gift shop.
Found lots of presents for the girls for Christmas.
I was going to put up my tree, but I'll do that next week.
?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spent a good part of the day working on the car again. New rocker panels are installed. Since the rockers are covered with a plastic skirting, appearance wasn't a priority especially for a 1999 car we bought for 750. It'll work though. I had to fabricate a couple panels out of sheet metal. After installing the panels, I sprayed rock guard on it and left it to dry. Tomorrow morning I'll spray it with white. When that dries, I can reinstall the plastic skirt.


----------



## Melensdad

Picking up Dasha from Notre Dame to bring her home


----------



## jillcrate

I went for a walk tonight and got home about an hour ago..... I have been online since......... I am drinking some organic chocolate Milk  (Whole)


----------



## Timclark75

I am having lunch with my collogues.


----------



## pirate_girl

jillcrate said:


> I went for a walk tonight and got home about an hour ago..... I have been online since......... I am drinking some organic chocolate Milk  (Whole)


It's safe to say we know what you're going to be doing daily from now on and what you'll be drinking.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Putting up the Christmas tree and decorations. A task I hate doing. Then we end up with 5 or 6 empty totes kicking around for 2 months until we take them all down again and pack them up. Then they end up stacked in a corner somewhere until we drag them back to the garage. (Maybe I should put this in the rants and raves thread)


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> Putting up the Christmas tree and decorations. A task I hate doing. Then we end up with 5 or 6 empty totes kicking around for 2 months until we take them all down again and pack them up. Then they end up stacked in a corner somewhere until we drag them back to the garage. (Maybe I should put this in the rants and raves thread)


I used to think that way too.

But the lovely Mrs_Bob loves the decorations and I realized that I was ruining it for her.  I do my best to not be the Grinch and now see how much pleasure she takes in the beauty and joy that it gives to her.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> But the lovely Mrs_Bob loves the decorations and I realized that I was ruining it for her.  I do my best to not be the Grinch and now see how much pleasure she takes in the beauty and joy that it gives to her.



That's my wife too.  She's always been the same.  Christmas is her time of year.  Me?  I don't enjoy all the tree setting up and decorating and the putting up of outside lights around the house and at the gate.  Five years ago I stopped putting up lights at the gate and around the house.  Two years ago I weened her off the Christmas tree but she still decorates the whole house.  Not too bad though, I thought that I had it pretty much made.  Unfortunately, she was over at the farm and found the old, family Christmas tree and brought it home.  God only knows how old that thing is but it is still in good shape.  I tried to convince her to let me take it to the dump but she was having none of it.  It seems that I will be entering my second phase of tree decorating this Christmas.  Have pity on me folks.


----------



## m1west

Worked on the Coot this morning, after lunch I ate going to give it another hour or two then shoot my Ruger old army revolver that just showed up last night. The coot work will be in the ATV section and the ROA shooting in the handgun section, No decorations until Thanksgiving.


----------



## pirate_girl

Trying to get my head around the fact that we have covid in our facility again.
I'm pissed off and stressed out.
The End


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Trying to get my head around the fact that we have covid in our facility again.
> I'm pissed off and stressed out.
> The End


There's another wave of the coroni bologna here in Iowa.
What a way to celebrate Thanksgiving and possibly Christmas.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> There's another wave of the coroni bologna here in Iowa.
> What a way to celebrate Thanksgiving and possibly Christmas.


Tell me about it.
Between this, the political scene and trying to get through the holidays with family I feel like I'm going to lose my mind.
Doesn't matter.
I'm a strong woman, right?
Not so much right now.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> I'm a strong woman, right?


You are and you'll get through it.  I have a lot going on too.   Like you, I'm trying to focus on that light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I think we all are. 

I spent the morning finishing up one side of the cars rocker panels after taking my daughter Hollie to the dentist then to school. In the afternoon I took the oldest son evan driving for an hour and a half. He is doing a road test Friday. If he passes, he can drive alone with restrictions.


----------



## MNwr786

NorthernRedneck said:


> I think we all are.
> 
> I spent the morning finishing up one side of the cars rocker panels after taking my daughter Hollie to the dentist then to school. In the afternoon I took the oldest son evan driving for an hour and a half. He is doing a road test Friday. If he passes, he can drive alone with restrictions.


When I was 5 years old, I had been driving my drunk parents home from the fish house on the lake (driving the car at that age was common for my brother and I). There was a game warden checking people at the lake access. Luckily for us, our friend (a cattle rustling cop with a state badge) was riding the 4wheeler in front of us. He stopped at the check point, waved his badge and drove on. The look on the game wardens face when I rolled past off the lake hanging from the steering wheel was priceless. Ill never forget that day lol! Needless to say, the driving test wasnt an issue when I became of age. Todays kids hardly get the chance to get behind the wheel and we all wonder why they suck at driving at 16 yrs old lol. Ahh, the good old days!  Was a 70 something monte carlo if i remember correctly.

Hopefully he passes, best of luck to him!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I have no worries. He's been driving quads and utvs and snowmobiles since he was old enough to walk.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I was out in the garage working on the car again at dawn's crack. After a bit of sheet metal fab and some cutting and bending,  I finished up the second rocker panel. It's now ready for paint. I originally ordered replacement one piece rockers to install but the bottoms of the front fenders were also rusted so I started with a flat sheet of sheet metal and cut and bent then cut then bent some more to fabricate new pieces. It'll all be covered with a one piece plastic trim that runs from front to back and covers the whole thing. Just a few things to finish and it'll be ready for the road. 


Here's the passenger side ready for the trim to be installed. 




The driver's side with complete new rocker panel from front to back. It's now ready for rock guard and paint.


----------



## MNwr786

I bought a new computer in 2014 (maybe early '15) from Cyber Power PC. Since the day it was new, it occasionally had boot up issues and gave overclocking errors (even though this liquid cooled beast would still today never need overclocking to keep up). The past week, the 2 digit LED code readout on the motherboard (Asus A-99) read 00, failure to post. So, the first day I took the heat gun from my solder station (assuming a thermal stress fracture somewhere in a solder joint) and heated the CPU water cooler and the motherboard. It booted up. The next few days, each morning I had to do the same with less and less success. I slowly narrowed down the issue by gently heating the motherboard with the heat gun and got the issue narrowed down to about 4 square inches. I had to do a restart a few hours ago and, again, not posting/booting up at all. This time the heat gun on low didn't do the trick. Tore the motherboard out, shielded all the electrolytics with thin copper-clad steel used to shield telephone cable and cranked the heat gun up to 480°C heating that area just until the solder turned liquid.

Long story short, I'm still here. Re-flow successful. Put it all back together and it booted up first try. Restarted a few times letting it cool in between, no issue. All the anger from buying the PC equivalent of a Ferrari and never taking it out of 1st gear just to watch it take a $#![ is now gone. Was a good afternoon


----------



## jillcrate

Listening to a record,drinking some chocolate milk and browsing online right now.....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Physio this morning. Then home to work on the car for a couple hours. Then back to the city to pick up one of the kiddies on one side of the city to bring to the opposite side of the city for an appointment then back to her school to drop her off then home again to work on the car some more.


----------



## Tomas

Hello guys i know this is off topic but i will do anything i can to help him!!

gf.me/u/y96g8z

if you can please contribute or share anything helps!!! thank you allot and bless your soul!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Headed back to Springfield MO bungalow.  I need to stabilize the unit, install a permanent septic line and then add the under skirting.

Saturday we break the lake camp down in Stockton, hook up the camper trailer to bring home and put the boat away for winter.  

Thanksgiving will be Turkey sandwiches and coffees.

I fall goes well we'll be home Sunday


----------



## Melensdad

Took Dasha our Russian foreign exchange student/fencer to the airport so she can start her journey home.  She is flying to Boston this afternoon and will stay with another coach's family for a couple days.  He did a lot to train her.  She will then fly to Frankfort, and then ultimately home to Kiev, Ukraine (_where her mom currently lives_) where she will stay for most of the winter break.  Notre Dame will resume classes in early February 2021.  Dasha will fly back into Chicago in mid-January and will stay with us before we drop her off at N.D. for some intensive fencing practices during the end of January prior to the start of next semester.

For those of you who have been following Dasha since I first introduced her here, she made the Notre Dame varsity fencing team as a freshman.  Her coach emailed me earlier this week and said she has the makings of becoming one of the worlds "great" fencers.  His words.  He is coach of the worlds most successful college team, has sent quite a few kids to the Olympics, several who have won Olympic golds, many who have won various American championships, etc. So he knows.


----------



## naseer85

jillcrate said:


> No PG your not stupid,your a good person
> 
> Im just listening to music and drinking some chocolate Milk right now..


I am watching free movies and series on a free streaming website.


----------



## pirate_girl

Wishing all of my longtime FF family a Happy Thanksgiving.
❤


----------



## Melensdad

Happy Thanksgiving all!  

We are actually eating leftovers today.  We had our Thanksgiving dinner early so we could celebrate with Dasha before she departed.  Hoping all of you have a safe and happy day.


----------



## Doc

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Only 3 of us here for our Thanksgiving day dinner.   Smallest one ever.  We plan to connect with video chats with others who are normally here.


----------



## m1west

Happy Thanksgiving from the left coast. Ive been busy the last few days in the field on a shutdown modifying some conveyors we manufactured and installed 7-8 years ago. Today the turkey went in the oven at 6am and the kids will show up around noon.


----------



## pirate_girl

Doc said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Only 3 of us here for our Thanksgiving day dinner.   Smallest one ever.  We plan to connect with video chats with others who are normally here.


It's just ME. I'm making myself a small feast which will probably amount to 3 or 4 days of leftovers.
My sons are staying put this year.
Ty's mother in law to be is at St. V's with covid and on a vent.
Jeff is hanging out at his place cooking and watching football.
2020 Thanksgiving! ?


----------



## Rudi

Football, food, wine more football.


----------



## jillcrate

Im listening to music right now (Mountain (A concert)) and waiting for our turkey dinner to be ready.....


----------



## EastTexFrank

We're having our quietest Thanksgiving in living memory.  We are staying home, just the two of us.  We have always gone to my wife's aunt's place but since she passed away my wife's cousin has taken over Thanksgiving duties.  There's usually about 30 of us there to overeat, talk over old family stories and watch football.  Not this year.  

We're not even having all the traditional grub today since we are having an early Christmas dinner with my wife's sisters at our house in a couple of weeks.  It's the only time that we can all get together.  Today we will have a standing rib roast with all the trimmings.  My wife has been working her magic in the kitchen since before I got out of bed.  So my schedule for today is going to be to eat a big meal, drink a couple of glasses of wine, watch about 15 minutes of the second football game and doze off.  That should take care of it.


----------



## Lenny

Had dinner with a brother,  sister and brother in law at a restaurant.  Great time as always and great food!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Taking our oldest son for his road test so he can drive alone.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> Taking our oldest son for his road test so he can drive alone.


He passed!


----------



## Melensdad

NorthernRedneck said:


> He passed!


Warn the local townspeople!


----------



## m1west

went down to the shop this morning and worked on the COOT, now I am going to eat lunch then do some shooting. I will post the details in the ATV and the gun sections later.


----------



## Melensdad

I went to bed in pain, woke up in pain.  Arthritis is a bitch.

Last evening I was crawling around the floor assembling some IKEA shelving.  Why?  I dunno.  She who must be obeyed must have commanded that it be done?  Well something like that.  We are reorganizing a closet area and Melen & the lovely Mrs_Bob measured, ordered, and picked up several shelving units at IKEA.  So Melen and I did the assembly work.  Nice looking, sturdy, but not very adjustable and not overly space efficient for the use that they intended.  While the vacuum cleaner & some mops will be relocated to a different closet, I will say that we have a lot more useable space.

But, all that lifting, shuffling, crawling, twisting and assembling did a number on my hands, wrists and shoulders.  Nothing that a handful of Aleve, alternating with a fistful of Motrin can't solve.  So today has been pretty much a baby sitting day, doing some smaller tasks, etc.  Not much, but keeping busy inside.


----------



## pirate_girl

Been watching old Christmas shows on Airy.Tv, puttering around and now am a-gazin upon the silver branches o' the Christmas tree.
?
.. and dinner is cooking.
Cajun shrimp, red beans and rice, roasted acorn squash.


----------



## FrancSevin

Spent Thanksgiving working on the Park Model set up in Springfield MO.  I built four sets of stabilizers each with a top and bottom  of treated timber and three 3/4 Inch threaded rods in each set.  Using nuts with washers as a screw jack system, each is on one corner of the trailer and jacked to bring it level and stabile. The four existing factory units  face 90 degrees opposite and add more lift and stability.
The 40 foot long Jayco  used to shake in the wind and actually vibrate when one walked about inside.  Now it is steady as a rock.

We had saulzeista sandwiches, a fresh salad and Pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving dinner.

I went to the lake camp and hitched the camper to haul home. When I got back to the Springfield house I was informed we are under quarantine.  CATHY has symptoms of Covid-19.  She gets tested Monday at 6:00 PM.  We are stuck here 'til Wednesday at  best.

She has no fever, but a sore, dry throat.  She smells and tastes fine but says she just feels "off." So,  I was told to stop sniffing and tasting her until we know.  Damm! Three days alone shut in just the two of us and I can't make good use of the opportunity.  Oh the horror!


----------



## m1west

This morning was paper day, invoices and estimates. Then worked on the COOT some and had time to shoot the Ruger old army. Details in the ATV and handgun sections.


----------



## pirate_girl

Woke up to very little snow.
Just enough to partially cover my car and ground lightly.
?


----------



## 300 H and H

My wife had bunion surgery on her foot yesterday.
My nest few days will be in the house making sure she is OK.
Of course I have been on the net dragging up every thing that is out there to support our President Trump. Over the past few days I notice a lot more is available than it was just after the Democrats stole this election. Sorry if I seem like a broken record at times. I am just not willing to lay down and let the criminal Democrats have their way. People need to know the truth, even if it is being censored here on the internet. Stuff still gets through, as there is just soooo very much of it out there. 
Once this is over one way or the other, I will step aside and stop with the relentless posting in the political threads. I promise...


----------



## pirate_girl

The political threads aren't nothin' compared to the constant flood of spammers.
Good God.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Melensdad said:


> I went to bed in pain, woke up in pain.  Arthritis is a bitch.
> 
> Last evening I was crawling around the floor assembling some IKEA shelving.  Why?  I dunno.  She who must be obeyed must have commanded that it be done?  Well something like that.  We are reorganizing a closet area and Melen & the lovely Mrs_Bob measured, ordered, and picked up several shelving units at IKEA.  So Melen and I did the assembly work.  Nice looking, sturdy, but not very adjustable and not overly space efficient for the use that they intended.  While the vacuum cleaner & some mops will be relocated to a different closet, I will say that we have a lot more useable space.
> 
> But, all that lifting, shuffling, crawling, twisting and assembling did a number on my hands, wrists and shoulders.  Nothing that a handful of Aleve, alternating with a fistful of Motrin can't solve.  So today has been pretty much a baby sitting day, doing some smaller tasks, etc.  Not much, but keeping busy inside.


I feel your pain. Lol. My wife has been working feverishly at making a "craft" area downstairs for her cricut printing. We went to home depot a few weeks ago to pick up a few bottom cabinets and ordered a custom counter to fit. Well, the counter came in. She assembled the cabinets herself and I was voluntold to put them side by side, get them leveled, and install the counter. It'll be her work area. She and our two oldest boys brought in a large heavy duty entertainment stand which she repurposed for her vinyl and cricut machine.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yesterday was supposed to be a productive day in the garage finishing up the rockers on my son's car but someone who will not be named misplaced the clips to hold the rocker trim covers on. After a couple hours of searching for them in the garage, I gave up and tackled pulling the steering wheel to replace the clock spring. I didn't get far with that either as the puller I was using was missing the j hooks to hook onto the steering wheel to remove it. So off to the city to search for the hooks. 

Today, I found the clips in the house. I hadn't brought them out to the garage yet.  I got to work installing the trim and tires on the driver's side. Next up is the passenger side. 

Hopefully a couple of weeks and it'll be ready for the road. I still have to finish up a couple of things on the front end then bring it in to get the brake and fuel lines replaced. The thing will be basically new front to back.


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's definitely cool outside and it's supposed to rain all day so I won't be doing much but I did take the trash down to the front gate this morning.  I didn't do much yesterday either as it was downright cold and the wind was blowing at 20 mph.  My wife spent yesterday afternoon canning her "famous" green tomato relish.  We picked all the tomatoes and peppers from our COVID garden on Sunday and took all the outside plants indoors before the freeze.  I'm almost glad that the cold killed those tomato plants.  They had completely taken over the kitchen herb garden.  After over 40-years of gardening I have never seen anything grow like those plants but they did keep us supplied all summer long.  The next chore will be to clean them all out when it dries out and warms up a bit.


----------



## 300 H and H

Tending to my Wife, laundry and dishes. Fixing her lunch now. Later paper work, and listening to live feeds of Epoc Times.
The Election is going to get even more interesting in the coming weeks, as history unfolds before our very eyes. It appears the results can change the course and the future of our nation...


----------



## Ceee

EastTexFrank said:


> It's definitely cool outside and it's supposed to rain all day so I won't be doing much but I did take the trash down to the front gate this morning.  I didn't do much yesterday either as it was downright cold and the wind was blowing at 20 mph.  My wife spent yesterday afternoon canning her "famous" green tomato relish.  We picked all the tomatoes and peppers from our COVID garden on Sunday and took all the outside plants indoors before the freeze.  I'm almost glad that the cold killed those tomato plants.  They had completely taken over the kitchen herb garden.  After over 40-years of gardening I have never seen anything grow like those plants but they did keep us supplied all summer long.  The next chore will be to clean them all out when it dries out and warms up a bit.


I absolutely love that stuff.  I've tried to duplicate David Beard's before, but it just wasn't as good.  Is her famous greet tomato relish recipe a secret?


----------



## EastTexFrank

Ceee said:


> I absolutely love that stuff.  I've tried to duplicate David Beard's before, but it just wasn't as good.  Is her famous greet tomato relish recipe a secret?


It's an old family recipe so it's top secret.  She and her sister may take it to the grave with them.   ?  All I know is that that stuff is magic with fried catfish!!! She checked on David Beard's but decided that she liked hers better.  Who am I to argue.


----------



## 300 H and H

Still home minding the wife... 
Today I am going to start with Christmas.. A fellow who works "with" me has issues with his teeth. Today we do some thing about that. I am going to pay for his dentures, so that my friend can smile like he used to. Time to get an appointment so we can evaluate what needs done. I don't care what it costs. it is now about money at this point... It is all about smiles!


----------



## Lenny

300 H and H said:


> Still home minding the wife...
> Today I am going to start with Christmas.. A fellow who works "with" me has issues with his teeth. Today we do some thing about that. I am going to pay for his dentures, so that my friend can smile like he used to. Time to get an appointment so we can evaluate what needs done. I don't care what it costs. it is now about money at this point... It is all about smiles!


Prayers and best wishes for your wife.
That is one heck of a great Christmas present for your fellow worker!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Recovering this morning after 12 hours in the covid unit.
Holy cow.
I've today and tomorrow OFF!
?


----------



## 300 H and H

I just have my friend call Aspen Dental...

Anyone here have experience with them? 
I hope they are a good outfit to deal with..


----------



## FrancSevin

Back to work today.  What a mess.  It took over an hour to get three of our four lines up and running.  A lot of expensive people standing about as I tackled multiple  problems.   Jammed feed systems and timing issues.

also,
I am rebuilding a line for a friend who has a small bakery in Kansas City MO.  Nothing done on it whilst I was gone either.  What started out as a refurbish has become a re- manufacture. She will be getting, in essence, a brand new machine. I was supposed to have it ready in mid December.  At the rate we are going, she won't get it until January 2021.


Meanwhile, I have about 200 E-mails to which I must delete or respond.


----------



## FrancSevin

I swear I posted a reply that announced Cathy is COVID-19 free.  But then I did so from Springfield and the internet hookup there is shaky at best.

Or it could just be that I don't yet get along with the new Forum format.  Old people hate change.

Despite being a rather large metro area, Springfield has limited TV broadcasts.  Ironically, we got more channels and better reception 15 miles out of town than we do in the city.

Meanwhile, we cannot get Satellite where we are.  Too many old trees.  Comcast or whatever is the available cable company has a really bad reputation so we are going with an ATT line for internet.  From that feed, we can get minimal Cable channels as well. 

Beats watching Julia Child and Wells Fargo reruns.


----------



## pirate_girl

FrancSevin said:


> I swear I posted a reply that announced Cathy is COVID-19 free.  But then I did so from Springfield and the internet hookup there is shaky at best.
> 
> Or it could just be that I don't yet get along with the new Forum format.  Old people hate change.
> 
> Despite being a rather lager metro area, Springfield has limited TV broadcasts.  Ironically, we got more channels and better reception 15 miles out of town than we do in the city.
> 
> Meanwhile, we cannot get Satellite where we are.  Too many old trees.  Comcast or whatever is the available cable company has a really bad reputation so we are going with an ATT line for internet.  From that feed, we can get minimal Cable channels as well.
> 
> Beats watching Julia Child and Wells Fargo reruns.


Yay for Cathy! ?

What's so bad about watching Julia Child?
(You can keep Wells Fargo) Zzzzzzzz lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Back at it this morning in the garage finishing up the rocker panels and tearing the front bumper cover off to replace the headlight mounting assembly. It cleared customs so hopefully it arrives in the next few days. The end is in sight on the car rebuild for my son. Then I'll be able to get it out of the garage and tackle other projects I've been putting on the back burner.


----------



## Doc

Outside Christmas lights are up.  Woo Hoo.   Doneski.


----------



## FrancSevin

Every Holiday Season, I tell the wife I'm just putting up a string on the front eves of the house.  Yeah right.  By the end of the day, one can see my house from space.

This year will be different.

Yeah, right!


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Yay for Cathy! ?
> 
> What's so bad about watching Julia Child?
> (You can keep Wells Fargo) Zzzzzzzz lol


Julia Child is interesting but the only skin she ever shows is what she peels off a chicken breast or a flounder..


----------



## m1west

All work and no play.


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> Yay for Cathy! ?
> 
> What's so bad about watching Julia Child?
> (You can keep Wells Fargo) Zzzzzzzz lol


Julia was a legend for us foodies. I watched a special on her early days and it was fascinating! Cooking on the fly, lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yay for me. Guess what we woke up too?  The dishwasher decided to become clogged. I tried everything to unclog it but had to pull it out. It's working now and going back in. 

While I'm down there, I'm going to change out the kitchen taps. They're less than a year old but already falling apart. Plus, we don't like how it points straight down as water often floods the counter.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Morning everyone!   Not sure how good it is yet as we have a fast moving storm coming through starting off with freezing rain followed by 6cm of snow. The drive in to the city was slippery. This will be a good test as I'm waiting for new tires to be installed on the truck. I got 100000kms on the set of goodyear wrangler adventurers but the traction is all but gone. Replacing them with firestone destination xt's. They have a winter rating but can be used 4 seasons.


----------



## pirate_girl

Helloooooo out there.
Woke up to very thick fog this morning, it's still there, but starting to burn off.
I've taken holiday time off work, 9 days.
?


----------



## Melensdad

Letting my beard grow.  My beard if pretty close to white.  Stopped trimming it after Thanksgiving.  Normally I keep it pretty tightly trimmed.  Hoping for a short Santa beard by Christmas.

The lovely Mrs_Bob is taking her sister to the hospital for an angiogram.  I'll babysit today.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> Helloooooo out there.
> Woke up to very thick fog this morning, it's still there, but starting to burn off.
> I've taken holiday time off work, 9 days.
> ?


 LOL Lollie, I wake every morning in  a fog.  I've tied at least fifteen different brands of scotch to clear it up.  So far, none have worked.

I guess I will have to live with it or,,,;keep trying.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> LOL Lollie, I wake every morning in  a fog.  I've tied at least fifteen different brands of scotch to clear it up.  So far, none have worked.
> 
> I guess I will have to live with it *or,,,;keep trying.*


clearly the answer is to KEEP TRYING


----------



## Deadly.Sushi

Well, since my company was shut down and out of business because of my governor, I have NOTHING to do. So Ive been drinking like a fish. I loathe it but Im beyond bored. I live in a apartment so... again... nothing to do. Im in a Christian group but we dont get together anymore. So I drink every night to pass the time. Today I had mild food poisoning so that broke up the day quite well! 
Am I kidding? Nope.


----------



## Lenny

Deadly.Sushi said:


> Well, since my company was shut down and out of business because of my governor, I have NOTHING to do. So Ive been drinking like a fish. I loathe it but Im beyond bored. I live in a apartment so... again... nothing to do. Im in a Christian group but we dont get together anymore. So I drink every night to pass the time. Today I had mild food poisoning so that broke up the day quite well!
> Am I kidding? Nope.


Where do you live?  You could take daily drives, get involved with political groups or other organizations


----------



## m1west

been working in the field a lot, next day off will be Christmas


----------



## pirate_girl

I was up earlier, then went back to bed for some additional snooze time.
It's rainy.
Not much on the agenda today.


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> I was up earlier, then went back to bed for some additional snooze time.
> It's rainy.
> Not much on the agenda today.


We had rain followed by about 3 inches of snow.  Most of the time the weather goes from west to east so the snow might be coming your way.  Oh, and I let a fart so keep your windows closed.  LOL


----------



## FrancSevin

Deadly.Sushi said:


> Well, since my company was shut down and out of business because of my governor, I have NOTHING to do. So Ive been drinking like a fish. I loathe it but Im beyond bored. I live in a apartment so... again... nothing to do. Im in a Christian group but we dont get together anymore. So I drink every night to pass the time. Today I had mild food poisoning so that broke up the day quite well!
> Am I kidding? Nope.


I cannot remember who said it but humans need two things to feel justified in their lives.  Love and work. If you have success in at least one you can get by.  You have purpose.

Sounds like you have neither. And whilst booze can  seem to compensate for a shortage of one or the other, in never leads to success. I've never knownit to compensate for both.

I've been there. In some ways I'm still there.  I used to sip a fifth of high end scotch once in a while, and purely for pleasure. A bottle lasted about a year.  Now I'm doing the cheap stuff and consume a fifth in two weeks.

What we share is not a problem you can solve but a conundrum which you cannot. 
Other than surviving day to day and giving time a chance to present one, I don't have an answer.

A nation who's leadership ignores these conditions  is in peril.  I worry about that more than anything. I don't see it changing soon. But at least we share a community of likeminded souls who can, and will, be there for us. It is good to see your posts.  Keep them coming.

You have my sympathy and my prayers.

I would suggest some on line seers who can help.  I seek advice from Ester Perel and Teal Swan.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Finally got the steering wheel off my son's car this morning after weeks of choice works and trying 3 different pullers. Turns out that some idiot in the factory used loctite on the splines that essentially glued the wheel to the shaft. When a small tool doesn't work, get a bigger tool. We ended up using 2 different steering wheel pullers and eventually resorted to using a heavy duty bearing puller for a transport truck.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I skipped playing the service last night as I was asked to play this morning and didn't want to make the 25 minute drive there twice this weekend. Sunday is a day of rest, right?  I spent the afternoon with my feet up watching an old movie.


----------



## FrancSevin

I was a pretty good day today.  Got started on the back yard leaves( my God there are enough of them this year) and with a campfire roaring in the firepit,  the40 degrees F seemed tolerable.  I blew or raked all the leaves into a pile for mulching later as they were too wet to do today.  Cleared the little pond of leaves and debris and turned on the waterfall.  Set Christmas lights on the front of the house, came in and sliced up a few chicken carcasses for the freezer and sat down for a well earned coffee and a scotch, neat. 

My feet were getting warm, my fingers wet but thawing out, I was pretty pleased with my day. 

Then it happened.

The faucet in the bathtub wouldn't shut off completely, so they ( I have my suspicions of whom "they" is) forced it.  Broke the valve off inside.  

I have installed shutoffs for everyplace but the bathrooms.  Why is that?  

I managed to shut the unit off by closing the shower diverter and then closing the shower heads.  They drip but it is tolerable until I can get the parts or call a service plumber.  My plumber buddy has just retired and his phone doesn't work. Hmmmm...;   I think he means it.  

One look at my cold coffee and booze, I  dialed a 24 hour guy.


----------



## Melensdad

I stay away from plumbing.  I’ll do electrical stuff.  I’ll do carpentry.  I enjoy doing tile.  But water damage just gets out of control too quickly for me to mess with.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> I stay away from plumbing.  I’ll do electrical stuff.  I’ll do carpentry.  I enjoy doing tile.  But water damage just gets out of control too quickly for me to mess with.


Just about every solder joint I ever made is behind drywall somewhere.  I fret all the time that I cannot check and see how they are doing.

When I built this bathroom, I wanted to put an access panel in the adjoining bathroom but the wife was against it.  Even though it would be behind the vanity.  I wish now I had done so.  

So does she.

I am betting the guy who comes would want it also.  And I'll wager we will be doing so.

BTW ,this valve lasted only 3 years.  So I think all future installations will include an access.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm not a fan of soldering either but I'll do it. Being born and raised in a small town, I learned to do lots of things people in a "serviced area would be able to just pick up a phone and call someone to do it for them. Same thing with mechanical issues. 2500 people and only one small garage, you learned quickly to do your own mechanical repairs.


----------



## m1west

just working everyday tis Christmas


----------



## pirate_girl

After I come to life, it's rapid return 'rona test day (the fun never ends!)..
And I've a corporate gifted Christmas ham to pick up.


----------



## Lenny

Going to have something to eat with a buddy of mine at the Texas Roadhouse when it opens at 3:00 this afternoon.  I took care of his house when he was helping the border patrol in Arizona for 3 months so he figures he owes me a steak....not necessary but that's cool.  Doing some shopping while I'm in Council Bluffs too.


----------



## Melensdad

I tried crushed Hazelnuts in my oatmeal today.  

It was not a good choice.  

Walnuts work well with oatmeal.  Hazelnuts not so much.

Later today I'll be running  up to the CVS for a prescription for me, then to Walgreens for some special baby formula that none of the other stores in the area carry.  Then to the grocery store, I'm not using InstaCart today because I actually have to go inside to use the W.I.C. payment card for baby food.  

Today was the first day in quite some time that I actually got in a decent workout.  Given the level of arthritis pain I've been in the past week, I pretty much knocked myself out, went to bed early last night but then work up feeling pretty good.  So I had a dawn workout.

20 minutes on the exercise bike on the "mountain trails" program.  I like that the resistance on the flywheel changes smoothly as you switch from 'flat' ground to 'inclines' to 'declines' as it simulates the terrain.  What amazes me is that I can ride a bike on the road for an hour or so without being worn out but the exercise bike drains me after 10 to 15 minutes so 20 minutes leaves me dripping.   Drank a bit of water and then went onto the treadmill but didn't last too long on the treadmill, I don't think I did a full mile, but I tried a new program on that machine and after a few transitions and incline changes that I managed easily the next thing I knew was it had me running faster than I could keep up with ... especially after just getting off the bike.


----------



## pirate_girl

I've tested negative again. ?

Hmmm I wonder if this ham is kosher?
Lol (there's a joke in there)


----------



## Melensdad

Did you find the Kosher ham next to the Kosher shellfish?


----------



## pirate_girl

Melensdad said:


> Did you find the Kosher ham next to the Kosher shellfish?


The "jewish mafia" had hams or turkeys shipped to us.
We're getting nice bonuses too.
?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Second trip in to the city today for a kids dental appointment. This adulting is interfering with my nap time.


----------



## jillcrate

Watching TV (A movie: True Crime  (1999)) and about to listen to some records


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing exciting. Changed a couple lightbulbs. Swapped out the well water filters. The light bulbs required a 20ft extension ladder to get to them.


----------



## pirate_girl

I have an appointment this afternoon, then shopping, then who knows what else..


----------



## FrancSevin

Recovering from yesterday's disasters.

It all started early morning when we went to put the minivan on the trailer for our trip to Indiana to pick up the JD 310 construction Tractor.
One of the ramps slipped and the car fell off the trailer damaging the front bumper cover beyond repair.  It was to be our chase car coming home in the event of trouble with the loaded tractor.  We decided to go without it.  As it happens, we didn't need it.

The Tractor was as advertised. Went through the operations.  it started immediately in 27F temps. Hydraulics were awesome.  We made payment. As we loaded it on the 20 foot trailer we had two problems.  One the unit is twenty-four feet and my trailer is 20.   That we could overhang and overcome.  But, as we ran up on the trailer deck,  the wheels crushed both fenders.  Yep the 83" wide tractor would not fit between the wheel wells of my 80" wide trailer. 


A survey of the damage revealed I had to bang, bend and cut away some of the sheet metal just to be road worthy to bring the trailer home. Fortunately, the seller had acetylene and we got it done.

So long story short, the entire day was a waste of time and expensive. Two sad people ragging their butts home last night with tail between their legs.   

And then....;

On the way home, we received word from our customer that our packaging contract will be renewed through April 2021.  That means all our employees will keep their jobs after Christmas.  Yipppie.

Not such a bad day after all.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We got about 5" of light fluffy snow last night so I just spent the morning plowing. Not much else happening. I may mess around with some Christmas music on the guitar and try filming it. We'll see.


----------



## Colt Gomez

I am about to go to bed. It's been a productive day at work and I am really tired. I am trying my best to finish my task this week since the holiday spirit is starting to get on me. Also, I am having a tough time waking up early because of the cold weather.


----------



## NickMatthews

Watching Dark


----------



## Lenny

Foggy here this morning with about 4 inches of snow from the other day on the ground.  And it ain't even winter, so it's going to be a lazy day here.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Quick trip to the city to run a few errands then back home for my regularly scheduled afternoon nap.


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Foggy here this morning with about 4 inches of snow from the other day on the ground.  And it ain't even winter, so it's going to be a lazy day here.


We got less than 1 inch.
Fine with me.
Well I'm negative again after taking my lab sent covid test.
Yes, I'm having a lazy day too.
Innit lovely? ?


----------



## FrancSevin

My old business partner from40 years ago is shutting down his machine shop. He has an old Lathe and some other tooling's I may be able to use. And a big rack full of Doboy Wrapper parts we could add to our inventory here.

In 1982 we started out selling and installing packaging equipment together.  We split in 1990 as he wanted to sell machines and I wanted to sell  contract packaging services.   He still sells machinery. I still do custom contract packaging. He dive Jags and BMW's I drive Dodges.  One wonders if staying together would have been better but,,,; I actually like Dodges.

Despite the split, we haver remained good friends in both business and social. And continue to augment each other's success. That said, today, I'm letting him buy lunch.


----------



## m1west

After the daily grind today, the guy that looked at the Tucker snow cat and left a deposit is on the way to pick it up.


----------



## FrancSevin

We reformed our company today.   Forming a new board of directors and my son became President.
He earned it. After working with us since his teen years, a stint in the Navy and then a a private label  drug company, he came back to St. Louis last year and became director of operations. He spent the last year rebuilding our infrastructure's and much of our equipment lines.

Takes a big load off of me but I am not retired by any stretch of imagination or truth. 
The wife is still Chairman of the board.  She is also the CFO.
I am Co-Chair  Head of sales
Our 50 year old son sits on the board as President.

No real change in operations,  But more a redefinition of authority and area boundaries more defined.

The biggest change is when the Sherriff comes to the door people stop pointing at me and point to him.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nothing planned for today. I'm on the closing stretch of getting my son's car ready for the road but waiting on parts I just discovered that it needed. So that's in a holding pattern in the garage. I may take a drive to look for snow as the city and surrounding area generally gets less snow. I'm anxiously awaiting enough to go playing with the snowmobiles.


----------



## norscaner

NorthernRedneck said:


> Nothing planned for today. I'm on the closing stretch of getting my son's car ready for the road but waiting on parts I just discovered that it needed. So that's in a holding pattern in the garage. I may take a drive to look for snow as the city and surrounding area generally gets less snow. I'm anxiously awaiting enough to go playing with the snowmobiles.


Morning Brian.


I was north of town around the Dog Lake area two weeks ago and a bit more snow in that area. Good luck in your search.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

norscaner said:


> Morning Brian.
> 
> 
> I was north of town around the Dog Lake area two weeks ago and a bit more snow in that area. Good luck in your search.


Good to know. I was thinking of heading up that way over the holidays to check on the scouts cabin.


----------



## 300 H and H

Still staying with my Wife when possible as her foot heals from bunion surgery...

And of course have been spending time on the net discovering the political news you will not find nor see in the mainstream media..
I hope the members here, who are interested in this news appreciate my small attempt to provide news you will not see unless you are looking for it. It has occupied my time to a great deal.. As you can tell I am not on board with the idea we recently had a fair and honest election.
Like many others I do not believe Biden is nothing other than a crooked politician, the kind we elected Trump to deal with and rid from the controls of our nation..  You must remember I am filling up the political section of the forum with these articles is so that at least the members of this forum hear the other side of the arguments that the MSM's are not. It has shown clearly to me that the only way to get this news out is to actively do my part to share this with the Patriots of our great nation..

Regards, Kirk


----------



## m1west

Been working a lot lately in the field, nearly every day for more tha a month.  We did 4 different jobs across 2 different industries, Can manufacturing an card board manufacturing. Got tomorrow off and won't have to go back to the field as my son and the help can handle it now. Im pretty sure they are happy I won't be there.


----------



## Mack Deacon

Laying in the bed and watching some movies and maybe go for a walk with my relatives)


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not much today. Quick trip to the city this morning to run a couple errands. Watching the snow fall now. It started an hour ago and we already got 4" of the white stuff. The plow truck is ready for a run tomorrow then another on Thursday as it's only supposed to stop Thursday morning. 

Let it snow. ❄❄❄


----------



## norscaner

NorthernRedneck said:


> Not much today. Quick trip to the city this morning to run a couple errands. Watching the snow fall now. It started an hour ago and we already got 4" of the white stuff. The plow truck is ready for a run tomorrow then another on Thursday as it's only supposed to stop Thursday morning.
> 
> Let it snow. ❄❄❄


Well a few days ago you were looking for snow....look no more ...enjoy.


----------



## pirate_girl

Today nothing.
It's my day off because I work Christmas Day.
Yesterday the kids and I went to Toledo for our celebration, ate at Olive Garden, exchanged gifts, then Jeff took Kasey to Pennsylvania to stay with friends until the 3rd.
Tomorrow evening I'll be going to a live nativity.


----------



## m1west

Been doing spring cleaning in December, my dog can make windows look like they have never been cleaned in a very short time.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

norscaner said:


> Well a few days ago you were looking for snow....look no more ...enjoy.


Lmao. Yes. Just finished plowing a foot of it. Most likely do it again tomorrow.


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm signing checks today. Last time as President.

Company Christmas party today.  We shut production down at noon.

Lunch feast.

Christmas gifts to employees,,,,; A blue ray player that does CD's as well.  It comes with earbuds and a screen so one can watch a movie, or listen to music, with it in their lap.
Last April we gave out cash advances so our employees could buy in bulk. The plan was to take it back in small increments over time.  We never did that.  So today those "loans" are forgiven.

Two of our employees borrowed fairly large sums for medical emergencies.  Those debts are forgiven as well.

Suffice it to say we had a great year financially.  So we are passing it around.
Sometimes it is good to be king.


Merry Christmas all!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

NorthernRedneck said:


> Lmao. Yes. Just finished plowing a foot of it. Most likely do it again tomorrow.


?

Keep it up there.
Lol
It's very windy here.
We're supposed to get maybe an inch or so.


----------



## Melensdad

Baby sitting!

Melen and the lovely Mrs_Bob just left the house to drive to west suburban Chicagoland to pick up a piece of furniture for Melen's new apartment.  They should be gone about 3 hours.  Baby fell asleep just before the girls departed and probably will be asleep for 1.5 hours, maybe a bit longer.  So my babysitting will be pretty easy.  He's typically fairly calm for 20-30 minutes after he wakes, then he will want a bottle.  Then playtime.  I'd expect them home not too long after playtime starts.  

I'd guess that I will be enlisted to unload the truck at that point.  We are supposed to get rain/snow mix, followed by snow later in the day.  Trunk will have to be unloaded before that arrives.


----------



## 300 H and H

Just got back from grocery shopping, huge crowd for us at the store this morning. Wife is now able to slowly discontinue crutches, and limited walking.. 
We are under high wind warnings all day, with 2-4" of snow in all that wind. Snow will blow free off the fields and end up in our yards, and in the towns. Temp dropped 20 degree's so far. Single digits in the morning. It is winter now isn't it! LOL


----------



## Melensdad

300 H and H said:


> ...
> We are under high wind warnings all day, with 2-4" of snow in all that wind. Snow will blow free off the fields and end up in our yards, and in the towns. Temp dropped 20 degree's so far. Single digits in the morning. It is winter now isn't it! LOL


We get your weather later today/tonight.  Winds already picking up.  Snow this evening.

Good to hear your wife is slowly getting off the crutches, now she can start doing chores again


----------



## NorthernRedneck

pirate_girl said:


> ?
> 
> Keep it up there.
> Lol
> It's very windy here.
> We're supposed to get maybe an inch or so.


The wind picked up this afternoon. We were at -1 Celsius before. Now we're at -15 and dropping. The snow picked up again. Couple more inches since I finished plowing. I just went to fill a few gas cans for the plow truck and snowmobiles. 

They announced locally that all road maintenance will cease at 8pm and resume again at 4am. So the roads will be a mess by the time I go to get our son from work at 10 tonight.


----------



## pirate_girl

It's still very windy here.
My son Jeff just recently got home (Defiance) from taking my granddaughter to PA and said the traffic was crazy.
I've been on that evil Facebook having a nice time. 
Avoiding politics.
Having fun exchanges with family and friends.
Welcome back there Lenny.
Now stay out of jail.
Zuck is watching you.
?


----------



## pirate_girl

Lol


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> It's still very windy here.
> My son Jeff just recently got home (Defiance) from taking my granddaughter to PA and said the traffic was crazy.
> I've been on that evil Facebook having a nice time.
> Avoiding politics.
> Having fun exchanges with family and friends.
> Welcome back there Lenny.
> Now stay out of jail.
> Zuck is watching you.
> ?


Thanks.  I get in trouble for the same things others post.  They are really watching me because I am a conservative and very involved with politics.  I'm sure glad there is a lawsuit against FAKEbook.
Windy here too.  About one inch of snow.


----------



## Ironman

pirate_girl said:


> It's still very windy here.
> My son Jeff just recently got home (Defiance) from taking my granddaughter to PA and said the traffic was crazy.
> I've been on that evil Facebook having a nice time.
> Avoiding politics.
> Having fun exchanges with family and friends.
> Welcome back there Lenny.
> Now stay out of jail.
> Zuck is watching you.
> ?


Lenny? I think I did time last week with a guy named Lenny .


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Thanks.  I get in trouble for the same things others post.  They are really watching me because I am a conservative and very involved with politics.  I'm sure glad there is a lawsuit against FAKEbook.
> Windy here too.  About one inch of snow.


That's why I never SHARE things others post.


Lenny said:


> Thanks.  I get in trouble for the same things others post.  They are really watching me because I am a conservative and very involved with politics.  I'm sure glad there is a lawsuit against FAKEbook.
> Windy here too.  About one inch of snow.


I never share much what others post political.
I comment down in the hidden valley where it gets lost except for very few seeing it.
Half the time I get missed.


----------



## Lenny

Ironman said:


> Lenny? I think I did time last week with a guy named Lenny .


Were you the one clanging that tin cup against the bars and demanding lunch?


----------



## Ironman

Lenny said:


> Were you the one clanging that tin cup against the bars and demanding lunch?


Yes sir.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I had to go out at 9 to pick up my son from work. Speed limit is 80km. I was doing 40 the whole way. It's 15km round trip. I figured we got another foot of snow since lunchtime. The local municipality handles all plowing on the rural roads and announced earlier that they were suspending plowing at 8 and starting again at 4am. So only an hour after suspending plowing the roads were crap. Deck was bare yesterday.


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> I had to go out at 9 to pick up my son from work. Speed limit is 80km. I was doing 40 the whole way. It's 15km round trip. I figured we got another foot of snow since lunchtime. The local municipality handles all plowing on the rural roads and announced earlier that they were suspending plowing at 8 and starting again at 4am. So only an hour after suspending plowing the roads were crap. Deck was bare yesterday. View attachment 132959


From the 30%F drop in temp and sounds of the wind outside, that storm may be coming here tonight.  But we aren't supposed to get accumulations.

It was 61%F here today.

What a change.  But, the ground is too warm for any snow to stick.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I headed out to clean up some snow around the garage and trailers with the snowblower. I had to move the snowmobiles to clear where they sit so I took one for a ride.


----------



## m1west

0, nada, nothing


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Headed out snowmobiling with a buddy today in the hills an hour and a half drive away. Always wanted to get out there and spend the day exploring. There's a pipeline running through the area that makes for great sledding.  It's in a bit of a snow belt of weather coming up over lake superior, hitting the hills then dumping a wack of snow.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Spending part of the day at the hospital getting a bunch of x-rays done after drinking 2 glasses of liquid chalk. At least I don't have to spend the night like I did 5 years ago.


----------



## Melensdad

Packing up the pick up truck and moving some stuff out of my garage into my daughter's new apartment in Chicago.  Hopefully a short day, just a few hours up there, then coming home.  Tomorrow we repeat the process.

Cold today, but clear.  Rain/snow tomorrow.  So my plan is to pile the truck as full as possible today.  Move as much as possible today.  Tomorrow we will keep everything 'under cover' in the back, spend time doing some interior work, hanging drapes, etc.  

I have a large moving van rented for Jan 3/4 to haul the furniture.  So today & tomorrow is boxes.


----------



## Melensdad

Just got home about an hour ago.

Drapery hung, some furniture was assembled, lots of boxes moved, most of those were unpacked.

Tomorrow we are due to get freezing rain/snow so I turned up the heater in the workshop and plan to do some painting and staining, but no box or furniture moving.

I'm sore.  Arthritis sucks.  Took 3 extra-strength Tylenol before driving home.  Took a prescription painkiller as soon as I walked into the house.  

Now I have a small bourbon sitting next to me and a heated blanked over my shoulders.  Too sore to reach over and pick up the bourbon glass.  

The lovely Mrs_Bob, Melen & foster baby Kobe are on their way home.  After I carried 70% of the boxes up to the 2nd floor apartment and did the manly *"Tim the tool man"* work that needed to be accomplished, I departed.  They should be here within the hour, hopefully with a bunch of Chinese food from the local carry out.


----------



## pirate_girl

Happy New Year!
God willing 2021 is going to be OUT with the "new normal" ... and IN with all good things for our country and the world.

I'm off today.
Nothing huge planned, just relaxing!


----------



## Lenny

Having lunch with my brother at the ALL-YOU-CAN-EAT Golden Corral.  Time to pig out!  YAY!


----------



## pirate_girl

Lenny said:


> Having lunch with my brother at the ALL-YOU-CAN-EAT Golden Corral.  Time to pig out!  YAY!


Have fun Lenny!
?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We stayed up long enough to watch the ball drop. Roughly 3 seconds after, we shut things down and headed to bed. Today, I may venture into the kitchen from the livingroom. We'll see.


----------



## waybomb

Kid and Russian gf up from Florida. He wants to go to the Air Zoo in Kalamazoo, seems they are open, so we'll go there. Then drive to South Bend or Michigan City so we can go to a restaurant since the mean Mrs. Gretch in Lansing shut the dam state down.
Kev gave me an actual gunners hand book for a B29 from WWII for Christmas. Awesome.


----------



## m1west

Slept in until 7 this morning, went to bed early but when the fireworks started around here at around 11 the dog started barking and didn't end until 1. Whatever its twice a year and I'm sure folks were having fun, especially after 2020. I don't have any fire works, but was tempted to join in with 45-70. The only thing that stopped me was the thought of cleaning the gun after the fun.


----------



## Melensdad

Ice storm this morning.
Of course I moved the tractor outside before the ice.  I wanted more room for priming and painting some chairs.  Baby fell asleep on top of me so a full sheet of ice covered the tractor before he woke up.  Went out to get it moved back inside and the battery died.  So I was soaked through to my undershorts, jumpstarting the tractor to get it back inside.​
Rain storm at lunch.
Working with a partially opened garage door and a 3M respirator I got the chairs mostly painted without getting any of the bright blue paint onto the big tractor.  But I can't say the same about the lawn tractor. ​
Just a guess, but I'm thinking flaming balls of fire will be falling from the sky by dinner.
I do plan to finish the painting of the chairs before the world ends.​


----------



## Lenny

pirate_girl said:


> Have fun Lenny





pirate_girl said:


> Have fun Lenny!
> ?


Thanks.  I did.  Family is always good.


----------



## m1west

dump run and take down Christmas


----------



## FrancSevin

Took down the Christmas tree last night.  Earlier than most years but,,,; It was getting very dry.

Today I'll set it in the garden and use it to feed  treats to the birds.

Rain and sleet here so not much outside work.  I'll be inside wiring the new shop extension on the garage. This is suppose to be MY space to use as I want but last night  the senior supervisor of my life had some "suggestions."   So it is a toss up between a 6" deep shelf unit on the north wall or  sex.

 My choice of course.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Made a dump run. Normally not a big deal. But today my back decided to give out. When I got home, I hobbled into the house and went to lay down for a few minutes which turned into 2 hours before I could stand again. Cleared some snow off the deck to access the bbq. Steaks for supper.


----------



## pirate_girl

My tree is still up and will remain there until Wednesday (Epiphany).
I had a wild start to the day that has slowed down.
Might go out to grab a bite to eat in a while.


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> My tree is still up and will remain there until Wednesday (Epiphany).
> I had a wild start to the day that has slowed down.
> Might go out to grab a bite to eat in a while.


Yea, we generally do that as well.  But by Wednesday this one would have self combusted.  Front room looks empty without it


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Ours stays up till Wednesday  too. I'm soo ready to be rid of all the decorations. I really struggle with the whole Christmas thing lately as it has lost it's meaning and purpose. With everyone scared to say "merry Christmas" and instead saying "happy holidays" so as not to offend anyone and places being attacked in social media for displaying a nativity scene!?!?!?  Hello!  It's a Christian holiday where people come together to celebrate the birth of Christ. Somehow the mention of Jesus associated with Christmas has become offensive. It's all about "chaching chaching" for the stores. It's become way too commercialized and has lost it's meaning. That's my rant for the day. Lol

I'm headed to the city this morning to play the livestream children's church service. Nothing much else planned. 

The guberment has decided to extend the Christmas break so to speak by forcing everyone to homeschool for the next week because of covid. So they layed out a framework where each student must complete 220 minutes of online learning every day. Not sure how that will work with 6 kids and very slow internet that barely has the strength to support one zoom call for 20 minutes without cutting out. So the kids will be home at least for this week. We already let the schools know about the internet situation and not to be surprised if the kids can't get online.


----------



## m1west

Organizing the gun room today, and found a bullet mold I just re bought because I couldn't find it. .457 220 grain conical. After lunch I'm going to cast some for the Ruger.


----------



## FrancSevin

The front wall of my house has 6' of extensions ( think buttresses) of which I used one for my front shop wall.  I opened it up last night to find it full of squirrels nests.  The original builder had offset the studs so that he could put the Cedar siding directly over those studs without building board.  One or two knotholes were all they needed to get in.

The sill plates were covered in  6" of droppings, leaves and insulation. Most of the former insulation was just hanging there, completely  trashed.

After clearing that I stood in the shower for an hour to get it off my skin and out of my lungs.

Today I begin restructuring with 2X4's and 2X6's so I can install a hexagon window that opens.  I will have to put something behind the siding to block further pioneers from repeating the damage.  Not sure how without removing the siding outside.  I don't want too. 

I'm thinking a metal mesh just stapled between the existing studs will do it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hashing out plans for the bathroom reno with the war department. She who must be obeyed has decided against both a corner hot tub or air tub in favor of a freestanding soaker tub. In a different location then we originally agreed upon. Nothing much else going on.


----------



## m1west

NorthernRedneck said:


> Hashing out plans for the bathroom reno with the war department. She who must be obeyed has decided against both a corner hot tub or air tub in favor of a freestanding soaker tub. In a different location then we originally agreed upon. Nothing much else going on.


Piping and electrical in your future, I suppose you're behind on the gazebo at camp also. Where was your wife number again


----------



## NorthernRedneck

No worries about camp though I am making plans for a couple of construction projects this spring. We're having a contractor do the work in the bathroom. I'm ok with building stuff with lumber for outdoors but admit defeat when it comes to tile work drywall and electrical inside. I can do basic stuff though.


----------



## Doorsrio

Today on this day where I am right now where I am typing this I am _*pooping.*_


----------



## waybomb

Doorsrio said:


> Today on this day where I am right now where I am typing this I am _*pooping.*_


Nice post. Hope you be wiping as well.


----------



## Melensdad

waybomb said:


> Nice post. Hope you be wiping as well.


Front to back?
Back to front?
Left to right


----------



## pirate_girl

Now we're talking about poop?
?

AAO here.
Lungs clear and diminished.
Heart sounds R/r 70.
Amb.- steady
Last bm approx 8a-firm.
Sheesh!


----------



## m1west

Worked in the shop today hooking up a Phase converter so I can use my mill and lathe I need desperately right now. Should finish tomorrow. Not too difficult, just a lot of boxes with wires running back and forth..


----------



## Doorsrio

Doorsrio said:


> Today on this day where I am right now where I am typing this I am _*pooping.*_


Since the price ? increase in toilet paper, I have resorted to use printer paper and newspaper ? as an alternative to toilet paper.


----------



## Doc

Closing this thread.   Please see new version here:






						What are you doing today, II
					

Chiropractor this morning. Followed by another trip to the tire shop to get new tires installed on my wife's expedition. Home to do some hashing on the bathroom design and ordering fixtures. Next will be a trip to a few tile places in the city to pick out flooring, countertop, and shower tiles.




					www.forumsforums.com


----------

